# Donald Trump



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

I think he's the man that will build the wall to secure the border. I think it's a great idea. Many Mexicans are against it, but why? So they can't commit crimes and escape to mexico? So drugs can't easily be transported? Fuck all that, secure it from terrorist. You really don't have to justify building a wall. The fact that there is so much controversy over this wall just goes to show that we have a bigger problem than we realize.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I think he's the man that will build the wall to secure the border. I think it's a great idea. Many Mexicans are against it, but why? So they can't commit crimes and escape to mexico? So drugs can't easily be transported? Fuck all that, secure it from terrorist. You really don't have to justify building a wall. The fact that there is so much controversy over this wall just goes to show that we have a bigger problem than we realize.


What about the world's longest unsecured border?

The one we have with Canada?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What about the world's longest unsecured border?
> 
> The one we have with Canada?


I could be wrong but I think it's harder to get into Canada than mexico. I mean you don't hear of very many cartels coming into the united states from Canada. At least I don't


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I could be wrong but I think it's harder to get into Canada than mexico. I mean you don't hear of very many cartels coming into the united states from Canada. At least I don't


B.C. Bud?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

BC bud lol better than Mexican meth . Also people like it in Canada, unlike mexico where everyone is trying to leave.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 27, 2015)

1 a wall won't stop the more than 50% of illegals that got here with a visa

2 show me a 20 foot wall and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder 

3 it would be cheaper to fix the immigration system


----------



## spandy (Aug 27, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What about the world's longest unsecured border?
> 
> The one we have with Canada?



Because Canada has good weed, and their country isn't completely out of fucking control.

Or maybe America just hates Mexicans.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> BC bud lol better than Mexican meth *. Also people like it in Canada,* unlike mexico where everyone is trying to leave.


thats a pretty big generalization lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> thats a pretty big generalization lol


well you don't se people in mass number walking miles and risky their lives to get out of canada


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 a wall won't stop the more than 50% of illegals that got here with a visa
> 
> 2 show me a 20 foot wall and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder
> 
> 3 it would be cheaper to fix the immigration system


I agree. There's nothing wrong with coming to America if it's legit.


----------



## spandy (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> well you don't se people in mass number walking miles and risky their lives to get out of canada



Or beheadings


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I agree. There's nothing wrong with coming to America if it's legit.


If they could come here legally they would. 

It's a lot cheaper and less dangerous than coming here illegally


----------



## spandy (Aug 27, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> show me a 20 foot wall and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder












But how hard do you have to kick it to make the person climbing shit themselves?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> If they could come here legally they would.
> 
> It's a lot cheaper and less dangerous than coming here illegally


So we should just let everyone in? And all of us just vacation in Mexico on our food stamps?


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I agree. There's nothing wrong with coming to America if it's legit.


I have a touchy subject to this right now because technically I'm illegally here by anyone's standards if I'm here longer than 6 months and 6 months go fast and paperwork does not
since my paperwork is going through process
If my husband did not have the job he did we could not afford this my first set of paperwork costed 1700$ just to file the fucking request 


MrStickyScissors said:


> well you don't se people in mass number walking miles and risky their lives to get out of canada


right I specifically meant that you can't say Canadians aren't happy with their country though the majority of us are not but we stay because we have access to basic human needs like water that doesn't kill us unlike Mexico


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

It is extremely hard being an immigrant because I cannot work here or do anything of any purpose To support our household 
It isn't easy


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> I have a touchy subject to this right now because technically I'm illegally here by anyone's standards if I'm here longer than 6 months and 6 months go fast and paperwork does not
> since my paperwork is going through process
> If my husband did not have the job he did we could not afford this my first set of paperwork costed 1700$ just to file the fucking request
> 
> right I specifically meant that you can't say Canadians aren't happy with their country though the majority of us are not but we stay because we have access to basic human needs like water that doesn't kill us unlike Mexico


I meant that Canada is a great place, that people are not trying to flee from.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

And that I would think that It would be harder to sneak into Canada than it would be to sneak into mexico. And that a wall blocking Canada would be a waste cause there really isn't a problem with Canada.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> It is extremely hard being an immigrant because I cannot work here or do anything of any purpose To support our household
> It isn't easy


Kinda like someone with a felony.


----------



## rnint (Aug 27, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks you are vastly underestimating the need in the states for illegal immigrants, I mean I know it's not something people talk about often but has anyone actually thought about all the business' and stuff that benefit from the immigrants. I mean yeah criminals have to cross the border illegally because they actually cant go through legally and they should be stopped, but how many people do you think are really moving to the states to fuck shit up? A lot of them are just people who realise how bad the situation is in mexico and are trying to help provide a better life for their families who cant get visa's because they cant afford it or because they arent relatively rich. I used to tutor migrant kids (not mexicans cos I wasn't in the states) and I can tell you people who are trying to work to keep their family from having to go back to a situation where things are actually dangerous work harder than any body you've ever seen I mean I've heard kids tell me there parents work 18 hour shifts 7 fucking days a week. They would be very willing to do things legally if they could I mean theyd have much better pay and living conditions but they cant, and can you really blame them for not taking no for an answer when people are being killed and shit all the time in mexico? I know if I had a family I'd be trying to get the fuck outta there asap. Maybe if the states relaxed their legal immigration a bit they would have an easier time sorting out those who were willing to do honest work from the criminals and they could turn what is now seen as a major issue into a benefit to their society. Either way painting them all with the same brush and just saying they all bring in crime and shit is some stupid bullshit imo sounds like you somehow couldn't be bothered to think that they are all individual people who make their own decisions with some being bad and some good just like everywhere else. Most "good" law abiding people would choose to leave a dangerous situation, and obviously they do.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

rnint said:


> Am I the only one who thinks you are vastly underestimating the need in the states for illegal immigrants, I mean I know it's not something people talk about often but has anyone actually thought about all the business' and stuff that benefit from the immigrants. I mean yeah criminals have to cross the border illegally because they actually cant go through legally and they should be stopped, but how many people do you think are really moving to the states to fuck shit up? A lot of them are just people who realise how bad the situation is in mexico and are trying to help provide a better life for their families who cant get visa's because they cant afford it or because they arent relatively rich. I used to tutor migrant kids (not mexicans cos I wasn't in the states) and I can tell you people who are trying to work to keep their family from having to go back to a situation where things are actually dangerous work harder than any body you've ever seen I mean I've heard kids tell me there parents work 18 hour shifts 7 fucking days a week. They would be very willing to do things legally if they could I mean theyd have much better pay and living conditions but they cant, and can you really blame them for not taking no for an answer when people are being killed and shit all the time in mexico? I know if I had a family I'd be trying to get the fuck outta there asap. Maybe if the states relaxed their legal immigration a bit they would have an easier time sorting out those who were willing to do honest work from the criminals and they could turn what is now seen as a major issue into a benefit to their society. Either way painting them all with the same brush and just saying they all bring in crime and shit is some stupid bullshit imo sounds like you somehow couldn't be bothered to think that they are all individual people who make their own decisions with some being bad and some good just like everywhere else. Most "good" law abiding people would choose to leave a dangerous situation, and obviously they do.


well your first sentence says we need illegals. No we don't.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

rnint said:


> Am I the only one who thinks you are vastly underestimating the need in the states for illegal immigrants, I mean I know it's not something people talk about often but has anyone actually thought about all the business' and stuff that benefit from the immigrants. I mean yeah criminals have to cross the border illegally because they actually cant go through legally and they should be stopped, but how many people do you think are really moving to the states to fuck shit up? A lot of them are just people who realise how bad the situation is in mexico and are trying to help provide a better life for their families who cant get visa's because they cant afford it or because they arent relatively rich. I used to tutor migrant kids (not mexicans cos I wasn't in the states) and I can tell you people who are trying to work to keep their family from having to go back to a situation where things are actually dangerous work harder than any body you've ever seen I mean I've heard kids tell me there parents work 18 hour shifts 7 fucking days a week. They would be very willing to do things legally if they could I mean theyd have much better pay and living conditions but they cant, and can you really blame them for not taking no for an answer when people are being killed and shit all the time in mexico? I know if I had a family I'd be trying to get the fuck outta there asap. Maybe if the states relaxed their legal immigration a bit they would have an easier time sorting out those who were willing to do honest work from the criminals and they could turn what is now seen as a major issue into a benefit to their society. Either way painting them all with the same brush and just saying they all bring in crime and shit is some stupid bullshit imo sounds like you somehow couldn't be bothered to think that they are all individual people who make their own decisions with some being bad and some good just like everywhere else. Most "good" law abiding people would choose to leave a dangerous situation, and obviously they do.


Really well written


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 27, 2015)

rnint said:


> Am I the only one who thinks you are vastly underestimating the need in the states for illegal immigrants, I mean I know it's not something people talk about often but has anyone actually thought about all the business' and stuff that benefit from the immigrants. I mean yeah criminals have to cross the border illegally because they actually cant go through legally and they should be stopped, but how many people do you think are really moving to the states to fuck shit up? A lot of them are just people who realise how bad the situation is in mexico and are trying to help provide a better life for their families who cant get visa's because they cant afford it or because they arent relatively rich. I used to tutor migrant kids (not mexicans cos I wasn't in the states) and I can tell you people who are trying to work to keep their family from having to go back to a situation where things are actually dangerous work harder than any body you've ever seen I mean I've heard kids tell me there parents work 18 hour shifts 7 fucking days a week. They would be very willing to do things legally if they could I mean theyd have much better pay and living conditions but they cant, and can you really blame them for not taking no for an answer when people are being killed and shit all the time in mexico? I know if I had a family I'd be trying to get the fuck outta there asap. Maybe if the states relaxed their legal immigration a bit they would have an easier time sorting out those who were willing to do honest work from the criminals and they could turn what is now seen as a major issue into a benefit to their society. Either way painting them all with the same brush and just saying they all bring in crime and shit is some stupid bullshit imo sounds like you somehow couldn't be bothered to think that they are all individual people who make their own decisions with some being bad and some good just like everywhere else. Most "good" law abiding people would choose to leave a dangerous situation, and obviously they do.


The problem with Visa's for Mexicans isn't the cost. Its the roughly 18 year wait to get approved.

Something Sunni won't have to endure because she isn't Mexican 

I've been thru the immigration process twice.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I meant that Canada is a great place, that people are not trying to flee from.


What you mean Is most Canadians are white.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What you mean Is most Canadians are white.


I'm not saying it's fair. Your right, they should fix the immigration system. Bottom line though, If I break the law because it something isn't fair or in my favor am I still held countable? Does my hardship make it ok to break the law?


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I'm not saying it's fair. Your right, they should fix the immigration system. Bottom line though, If I break the law because it something isn't fair or in my favor am I still held countable? Does my hardship make it ok to break the law?


Illegally entering the United States is a civil matter. 
The same as a traffic ticket


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

Have you ever thought that maybe the problem isn't with our laws. Maybe it's the laws of Mexico. Just because my homes fucked up should I expect to just live in my neighbors house?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

It really should be fuck Mexico for making it so hard of a place to live. That's what Mexican people should be saying. Act in within your own country, not run a way and be mad at another country's laws for not being the way you wish.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

But instead once they get here it's fuck America and the Mexican flag always waving. I don't get it. my wifes Mexican and she doesn't get it. Not all Mexicans are like that, but where I am most are.


----------



## rnint (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> well your first sentence says we need illegals. No we don't.


Haha ok , I'm going to need waders to get through all this denial. Think about this though, in tons of other countries people are thinking the exact same thing but about people like you. I'm white and I grew up in china and guess what people are racist as fuck, its all the same everyone wants to feel like they are better than everyone who doesn't look like them, you never realise how dumb the shit really is until you are on the receiving end, and for just the same reason as everybody else in that situation, namely no reason at all. It's ok though for the most part its kinda funny seeing how ridiculous the conclusions people come up with about you are just for being whatever race, for example apparently white people all smell like a combination of cheese and dead people and were all ridiculously gullible and incapable of getting things done... they also find it hilarious that we have to turn our faces when we make out because otherwise our noses will hit but that's besides the point. But when it interferes with getting work and stuff then that's a real problem and also it's just stupid to be wasting all the potential that the migrants have as in there is no way to really logically justify it its just sorta never talked about or just considered minimal as if they were all somehow useless back home.



MrStickyScissors said:


> I'm not saying it's fair. Your right, they should fix the immigration system. Bottom line though, If I break the law because it something isn't fair or in my favor am I still held countable? Does my hardship make it ok to break the law?


And to that I'd say wtf does the law have to do with morals as in whether its ok or not? There's a difference between whats legal/illegal and whats socially acceptable and I dont know about you guys but I don't have anything against somebody who's willing to work hard to get their family out of a difficult situation coming to my country. If you're trying to go with the whole idea of it's bad because it's illegal and thats what makes it bad then you picked an odd website to do it on...



MrStickyScissors said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe the problem isn't with our laws. Maybe it's the laws of Mexico. Just because my homes fucked up should I expect to just live in my neighbors house?


Yes I have thought about that and no it's not the laws of mexico, the U.S just makes things ridiculously difficult for immigrants. Obviously no you shouldnt expect to be living in your neighbors house but what you're doing there is called reductio ad absurdum, I'm not even going to bother talking about that.



MrStickyScissors said:


> It really should be fuck Mexico for making it so hard of a place to live. That's what Mexican people should be saying. Act in within your own country, not run a way and be mad at another country's laws for not being the way you wish.


Would you really chance it trying to change a whole country when your kids are growing up in a neighborhood where people are literally getting murdered for things they have no control over?



MrStickyScissors said:


> But instead once they get here it's fuck America and the Mexican flag always waving. I don't get it. my wifes Mexican and she doesn't get it. Not all Mexicans are like that, but where I am most are.


And I would be too if the all the locals were all treating me like I was an outsider and like I didn't deserve to be there

And with that im done it was actually hard to keep up with the amount of random ranting that you went through there so imna take a lil chill break to smoke and watch some tv. Please try to actually see it as if it was a situation that you could have been in too though because believe it or not there are people like you dealing with it in other places.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> It really should be fuck Mexico for making it so hard of a place to live. That's what Mexican people should be saying. Act in within your own country, not run a way and be mad at another country's laws for not being the way you wish.


I'll bet you'd be shocked at just how many American fingers are in Mexico's pies- on all sides. Mexicans are well aware that America's current foreign policy activities have a lot to do with 'volatility' in their own country.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 27, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What you mean Is most Canadians are white.








Damn, we have greater density of Asians and First Nations than 'Murica ?
Well, that's a surprise.

Actually...no it's not  After all, where am I?


----------



## rnint (Aug 27, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'll bet you'd be shocked at just how many American fingers are in Mexico's pies- on all sides. Mexicans are well aware that America's current foreign policy activities have a lot to do with 'volatility' in their own country.


that btw is another stereotype about white people in case you're counting - that westerners are always trying fuck them over and basically rape them for their resources, a lot of countries think this about westerners and to be honest they actually have a lot of precedence to draw from. See how this works both ways with stereotyping yet? You almost definitely haven't had anything directly to do with extorting resources from other countries but in some parts of the world you will be blamed for it. The truth is you can't really say you have any more of a right to live in the states than them, morally speaking at least, people just like putting themselves above each other and somehow this is the fucked up system that has resulted from it in the states and many other countries around the world. It's sad really even before you think about all the good peoples lives that are ruined and destroyed by it, so I think the least you can do is think about it before you go on slinging your random aggro at people who really don't need it.


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 27, 2015)

How about we start penalizing companies that hire illegals and pay them neXT to nothing, this is a huge problem that effects wages for citizens and so much more. Most of them cross to work and if they can't get jobs here then why risk it, stay home. Also Donald Trump is NOT the answer for this country. I never thought it would be possible but his idiocy drives well beyond that of GW Bush. SMFH


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 27, 2015)

rnint said:


> Haha ok , I'm going to need waders to get through all this denial. Think about this though, in tons of other countries people are thinking the exact same thing but about people like you. I'm white and I grew up in china and guess what people are racist as fuck, its all the same everyone wants to feel like they are better than everyone who doesn't look like them, you never realise how dumb the shit really is until you are on the receiving end, and for just the same reason as everybody else in that situation, namely no reason at all. It's ok though for the most part its kinda funny seeing how ridiculous the conclusions people come up with about you are just for being whatever race, for example apparently white people all smell like a combination of cheese and dead people and were all ridiculously gullible and incapable of getting things done... they also find it hilarious that we have to turn our faces when we make out because otherwise our noses will hit but that's besides the point. But when it interferes with getting work and stuff then that's a real problem and also it's just stupid to be wasting all the potential that the migrants have as in there is no way to really logically justify it its just sorta never talked about or just considered minimal as if they were all somehow useless back home.
> 
> 
> And to that I'd say wtf does the law have to do with morals as in whether its ok or not? There's a difference between whats legal/illegal and whats socially acceptable and I dont know about you guys but I don't have anything against somebody who's willing to work hard to get their family out of a difficult situation coming to my country. If you're trying to go with the whole idea of it's bad because it's illegal and thats what makes it bad then you picked an odd website to do it on...
> ...


This is the local crew, SE18 they run-tings round this manor, if you want to shift weights round here you need permission from these guys first 
i snapped a quick shot while running errands today, i do not think they saw me


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> But instead once they get here it's fuck America and the Mexican flag always waving. I don't get it. my wifes Mexican and she doesn't get it. Not all Mexicans are like that, but where I am most are.


Fucking bakery across the street it's waving the Italian flag.

So What?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

well bottom line is even black people will vote for trump. Good luck to all the illegals that will be voting. maybe their family. Get ready to pack your bags. If you are a decent Mexican American this doesn't apply to you. Now get out.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'll bet you'd be shocked at just how many American fingers are in Mexico's pies- on all sides. Mexicans are well aware that America's current foreign policy activities have a lot to do with 'volatility' in their own country.


iv had many fingers in Mexican pies.


----------



## rnint (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> well bottom line is even black people will vote for trump. Good luck to all the illegals that will be voting. maybe their family. Get ready to pack your bags. If you are a decent Mexican American this doesn't apply to you. Now get out.


d-d-d-douchebag


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not racist, my train wreck has Mexican sativa in it.


----------



## rnint (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I'm not racist


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I'm not racist, my train wreck has Mexican sativa in it.


You want to burn Mexicans?


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Fucking bakery across the street it's waving the Italian flag.
> 
> So What?


Ya that's the one thing I miss everyone waving their cultural heritage flag it's just a sea of American flags here
Nothing wrong with that but you're an American citizen you have a heritage a culture you should be proud and know it doesn't make you a bad citizen 
Americans seem to think that because they are American they must erase all cultural or heritage past

Uh hell no not in Canada be proud of who you are where you came from and what country you are currently in


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

rnint said:


>


good one


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ya that's the one thing I miss everyone waving their cultural heritage flag it's just a sea of American flags here
> Nothing wrong with that but you're an American citizen you have a heritage a culture you should be proud and know it doesn't make you a bad citizen
> Americans seem to think that because they are American they must erase all cultural or heritage past
> 
> Uh hell no not in Canada be proud of who you are where you came from and what country you are currently in


come to California and say that.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

there are all kinds of gang bangin Mexicans out here and border brothers that talk down on America proud to be Mexican, sure don't wanna live there though.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ya that's the one thing I miss everyone waving their cultural heritage flag it's just a sea of American flags here
> Nothing wrong with that but you're an American citizen you have a heritage a culture you should be proud and know it doesn't make you a bad citizen
> Americans seem to think that because they are American they must erase all cultural or heritage past
> 
> Uh hell no not in Canada be proud of who you are where you came from and what country you are currently in


yeah don't foget your culture. but if it's so bad where your at you should be proud to be American and fly an American flag. not let's fly the flag of the country that has us starving and people getting murdered in the street like the guy posted previously


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yeah don't foget your culture. but if it's so bad where your at you should be proud to be American and fly an American flag. not let's fly the flag of the country that has us starving and people getting murdered in the street like the guy posted previously


Just curious what is your nationality/ culutural heritage and don't say American you're not American you're a citizen 
And you're not "white" either
I mean like British , Scottish etc


----------



## rnint (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yeah don't foget your culture. but if it's so bad where your at you should be proud to be American and fly an American flag. not let's fly the flag of the country that has us starving and people getting murdered in the street like the guy posted previously


Yeah because everyone wants to fly the flag of the country where everyone keeps telling them they don't belong... also how many "gang bangin" americans do you think there are?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2015)

rnint said:


> that btw is another stereotype about white people in case you're counting - that westerners are always trying fuck them over and basically rape them for their resources, a lot of countries think this about westerners and to be honest they actually have a lot of precedence to draw from. See how this works both ways with stereotyping yet? You almost definitely haven't had anything directly to do with extorting resources from other countries but in some parts of the world you will be blamed for it. The truth is you can't really say you have any more of a right to live in the states than them, morally speaking at least, people just like putting themselves above each other and somehow this is the fucked up system that has resulted from it in the states and many other countries around the world. It's sad really even before you think about all the good peoples lives that are ruined and destroyed by it, so I think the least you can do is think about it before you go on slinging your random aggro at people who really don't need it.


Maybe you should do some homework before shooting from the lip... the notion that you aren't comfortable with the truth of my words isn't justification for whining at me about bringing it up.


----------



## ghost013 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hell lets just open our boarders to everyone. Americans can pay for all immigrants needs,adjust our school system and pay for their childrens education. Pay higher taxes for more police services and social freebies. Don't forget to help cover their medical needs! Oh and its ok that their children aren't vaccinated like ours are required to be to even go to school,we can risk it. You realize our immigration requirement states people must prove they can be self sifficiant correct? There is a reason for that and a reason all immigration proccesses are set up to be a selection processes. There's so much more but I'm tired of conversations like this outlining how "bad" we are if we stand up for the requirment to go through the legal process set up for proper entry to our country. We are taking away from our own society and our own needs to support illegals in this country. I don't mind helping but when we are forced to allow a different set of rules and expectations for people who believe some how its owed to them just because they had it rough in their country its bs. We have a poor education system,our veterans get shitty care,we can't afford a proper military to protect our country and we have millions of Americans homeless,un educated,underfed and out of work. But hey lets let everyone in regardless of the cost,health risk and drain on our social services system and educational system. After all we can just print more money right all the while we ongoiningly ignore our own internal issues causing so much difficulty and strugle for American families.


----------



## ghost013 (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh and stop with the race bs, America and its people are the most generous people on the planet regardless of what country needs our help or money. And Mexico is not held down by America there held down by corruption and drug lords.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

If America decides to build a wall who's business is that? So you don't like the fact that a country doesn't want you in it? So what. Just like if Mexico didn't want Americans there we wouldn't go. You wouldn't hear us saying no Mexico don't build a wall to keep us where we have no business in the first place.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> Just curious what is your nationality/ culutural heritage and don't say American you're not American you're a citizen
> And you're not "white" either
> I mean like British , Scottish etc


I'm French Canadian


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I'm French Canadian


So you live in Canada or immigrated at some point to us


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> So you live in Canada or immigrated at some point to us


yes, when everyone else was as well. like 250 years ago.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe the problem isn't with our laws. Maybe it's the laws of Mexico. Just because my homes fucked up should I expect to just live in my neighbors house?


lolz!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

no sunny, it's not the same. Your missing the point. I understand that I am not a native of America. Doesn't mean that just because my ancestors are not from here that we should just let everyone else in. Just like when a country invades another country, it is now their country.


----------



## Don Geno (Aug 27, 2015)

Fuck donald trump  and usually im a peaceful sweet person enough said


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Fuck donald trump  and usually im a peaceful sweet person enough said


Everyone has a right to their own opinion, I respect that.


----------



## rnint (Aug 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> no sunny, it's not the same. Your missing the point. I understand that I am not a native of America. Doesn't mean that just because my ancestors are not from here that we should just let everyone else in. Just like when a country invades another country, it is now their country.


well it does mean that the people who set up the states did it in an immoral way, the only difference between the mexicans and your ancestors who went to america is your ancestors were better armed than the locals and they killed a lot more of them when they got there too, really the mexican immigrants even the bad ones kinda have to be considered extremely polite if you are going by the example that your ancestors set. But that isnt the point at issue here and you keep just putting things in a strange light to try and justify your strange logic like saying if mexico didn't let americans in they wouldnt go well yeah no shit once again people arent in danger all the time in the states you guys dont have to worry about shit comparing to the mexicans. And its also mexico's business if you build a big ass wall on the border, obviously its not like they have to approve it but it effects them in a huge way so yeah its their business too.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 28, 2015)

spandy said:


> But how hard do you have to kick it to make the person climbing shit themselves?


"About a pound" ??


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 28, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> "About a pound" ??


No... 9 pound hammer


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So we should just let everyone in?


Yes.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

ghost013 said:


> Hell lets just open our boarders to everyone.


That's a very good idea. Btw, it's "borders". If you're going to live in Murica, you should learn English...


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

And Jeb Bush is retarded too. I would vote for hillary (whom i don't like) just to prevent one of these monsters from becoming president.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

spandy said:


> But how hard do you have to kick it to make the person climbing shit themselves?



Tie the rung to the bar hanger in the metal gutter and it aint coming down, wont slide more than a foot either way, and you can`t kick it out.
The biggest problem on a ladder, is a bee. So beware............


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2015)

Have seen how many tunnels they have dug under the border?....That wall will fall over because it will be swiss cheese underneath it..haha


----------



## ghost013 (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> That's a very good idea. Btw, it's "borders". If you're going to live in Murica, you should learn English...


You worry about a spell check issue but present no actual solutions to the major issues illegal immigration is causing. Must be nice to live in a world like yours where everyone takes care of things for you and you can spend your time thinking happy thoughts.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

ghost013 said:


> You worry about a spell check issue but present no actual solutions to the major issues illegal immigration is causing. Must be nice to live in a world like yours where everyone takes care of things for you and you can spend your time thinking happy thoughts.


No, I do have a solution.. It's open the borders and quit being babies.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> And Jeb Bush is retarded too. I would vote for hillary (whom i don't like) just to prevent one of these monsters from becoming president.



BTW, if you`re an expert in English, correcting others, it`s Hillary with a capital H for proper name.

I blame it on the weed all the time.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> BTW, if you`re an expert in English, correcting others, it`s Hillary with a capital H for proper name.
> 
> I blame it on the weed all the time.


I don't claim to be an expert in English. It's Republicans that insist immigrants should speak English in order to be here. Learn English yourselves.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> No, I do have a solution.. It's open the borders and quit being babies.



So not offering the world free stuff upon entry is out,....Right ? So you know, the borders are open, that`s the problem, and you propose open the borders.....


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So not offering the world free stuff upon entry is out,....Right ? So you know, the borders are open, that`s the problem, and you propose open the borders.....


People don't come here for free stuff. Yes, I do think North Korea's closed border policies are problematic. We should not emulate their policy.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

They built a wall between East and West Berlin... That worked out pretty well...


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> I don't claim to be an expert in English. It's Republicans that insist immigrants should speak English in order to be here. Learn English yourselves.



So do you think they should learn French or German to make it easier to read US road signs and labels or paperwork ?

This whole idea of invite them in and change for them sits well with you ? Why would a country do that,..."Here comes the Spanish, change the road signs and money"......Really ? I need to learn Spanish and Arabic or Asian dialect because they`re on their way ? Are you half left ?


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So do you think they should learn French or German to make it easier to read US road signs and labels or paperwork ?
> 
> This whole idea of invite them in and change for them sits well with you ? Why would a country do that,..."Here comes the Spanish, change the road signs and money"......Really ? I need to learn Spanish and Arabic or Asian dialect because they`re on their way ? Are you half left ?


I think Americans should learn English before they complain about immigrants not being fluent.

Why would a country do that? Maybe because they're not monsters and also want a vibrant economy?

You just sound like a coward with poor work ethic, afraid of competition. Don't worry, nobody's going to steal _your_ benefits. They will pay taxes so you can continue to collect your SS checks.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> People don't come here for free stuff. Yes, I do think North Korea's closed border policies are problematic. We should not emulate their policy.



Problematic for who, the North Koreans or people try`n to get in ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> I think Americans should learn English before they complain about immigrants not being fluent.



Why, they were here before the immigrants. When you run away from home to a foreign land with foreign language, don`t expect or demand they cater to your needs, that`s why they are running away to begin with.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> People don't come here for free stuff. Yes, I do think North Korea's closed border policies are problematic. We should not emulate their policy.



Oh yes they do. To think otherwise is foolish.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Oh yes they do. To think otherwise is foolish.


That's not how our economy works. You're simply uninformed. The majority of undocumented immigrants are hard workers looking for opportunity, not food stamps.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> People don't come here for free stuff. Yes, I do think North Korea's closed border policies are problematic. We should not emulate their policy.



The first free thing these illegal immigrants get is entry while other law abiders pay for it.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> The first free thing these illegal immigrants get is entry while other law abiders pay for it.


Want a tissue?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> That's not how our economy works. You're simply uninformed. The majority of undocumented immigrants are hard workers looking for opportunity, not food stamps.



That may be true but they get those food stamps and health care. You want to tell me the difference between a legal immigrant and an un-documented one ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Want a tissue?



Yes, to wipe that stink off, you just got your ass handed to ya,


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You want to tell me the difference between a legal immigrant and an un-documented one ?


A piece of paper.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

Why not deport all people in the US on food stamps, including citizens? Be consistent, you know? Why stop at undocumented immigrants?


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

Let's also deport everyone collecting social security benefits. Deport all the cranky old white racists collecting SS and not contributing a thing to our economy.


----------



## ghost013 (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> No, I do have a solution.. It's open the borders and quit being babies.


Wow, I'm greatful enough people are starting to open their eyes to the real and seriouse consequences of our lack of border security and immigration law enforcement. As stated in just a few of my examples we have real challenges directly impacting our families and communities. Thankfully you can now see America waking up a bit. Hopefully you will wake up sometime soon as well.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Why not deport all people in the US on food stamps, including citizens? Be consistent, you know? Why stop at undocumented immigrants?



Because citizens paid into a system they can use,...Guess who didn`t ? I don`t stop at undocumented like you do, I call them what they are, illegal and criminal, ...job seeking or not....


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Let's also deport everyone collecting social security benefits. Deport all the cranky old white racists collecting SS and not contributing a thing to our economy.



Again, you pay into Social Security, and again, Guess who didn`t ? So where you from ? This is pretty easy stuff you don`t seem to know.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Again, you pay into Social Security, and again, Guess who didn`t ? So where you from ? This is pretty easy stuff you don`t seem to know.


It takes 15 years to become a citizen, if you're lucky. You don't understand how hard uscis is to work with, even for fluent English speakers who were born in the US, and lived every day of their lives here, even if they've already become naturalized citizens. You're ignorant and mean spirited and serving no purpose but embarrassing us as a country. You have no clue what it's like dealing with uscis. You've never experienced it, and you never will, otherwise you'd likely realize why people come here illegally instead of legally.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

If you want to look at an example of a country that's had an open border policy since WW2, look at Germany. Even before the EU was formed, they never required a visa or passport to get in. They had true open borders, and still do. Germany is one of the most vibrant and healthy economies in the EU.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> It takes 15 years to become a citizen, if you're lucky. You don't understand how hard uscis is to work with, even for fluent English speakers who were born in the US, and lived every day of their lives here, even if they've already become naturalized citizens. You're ignorant and mean spirited and serving no purpose but embarrassing us as a country. You have no clue what it's like dealing with uscis. You've never experienced it, and you never will, otherwise you'd likely realize why people come here illegally instead of legally.



Any way you look at it, it`s called cheating the legal guy out of it so you can prosper. You`re right, I never feared my Government enough to leave and prolly never will. So what happened to your bravery ? How do you embarrass someone running away from home and helping themselves to yours ?
And, you`re right again, the whole world is stupid and don`t understand,...only the runaways do or can,......


----------



## ghost013 (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Why not deport all people in the US on food stamps, including citizens? Be consistent, you know? Why stop at undocumented immigrants?


Ok so instead of being able to have a real discussion you choose to divert to outlandish comments.
Face the facts for what they are and come up with realistic solutions.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> If you want to look at an example of a country that's had an open border policy since WW2, look at Germany. Even before the EU was formed, they never required a visa or passport to get in. They had true open borders, and still do. Germany is one of the most vibrant and healthy economies in the EU.


So the Berlin Wall Regan and Gorby had taken down,...was a myth ? Germany would collapse if 20 million entered it last year.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

ghost013 said:


> Ok so instead of being able to have a real discussion you choose to divert to outlandish comments.
> Face the facts for what they are and come up with realistic solutions.


The fact is that you're a burden and the immigrants coming over are assets, otherwise you wouldn't be so scared of them taking your job.

You know that's the truth.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

Republicans with extreme views on immigration should keep in mind that they're turning away a lot of people who might otherwise lean fiscally conservative, but will not bend on such extreme attacks on immigration. I will definitely vote democrat this cycle, for president and for all open seats as I consider this a more important issue than any fiscal issues.


----------



## ghost013 (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> If you want to look at an example of a country that's had an open border policy since WW2, look at Germany. Even before the EU was formed, they never required a visa or passport to get in. They had true open borders, and still do. Germany is one of the most vibrant and healthy economies in the EU.


You picked a very poor example. Study up on what your talking about before you speak. There is a real reason they have had such a loose immigration system for some, yes I said some. What did Germany do that they have been making up for ever since? Also the have had many issues with what its costing them and they very well may make changes. Again study up, not just history but current info as well.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The fact is that you're a burden and the immigrants coming over are assets, otherwise you wouldn't be so scared of them taking your job.
> 
> You know that's the truth.



They`re cowards that didn`t stand up for themselves and their country,...Then they become votes or a reason to vote,...I`m not worried about them taking my job at Dunkin Doughnuts because I don`t work there,...our high school kids used to take up those careers.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> They`re cowards that didn`t stand up for themselves and their country,...Then they become votes or a reason to vote,...I`m not worried about them taking my job at Dunkin Doughnuts because I don`t work there,...our high school kids used to take up those careers.


You can say this easily because you've never had to live in a hopeless country. You've never had a family member you wanted to visit, but you couldn't. You're just incapable of understanding these things, and this is why I think you're a monster and why I will vote democrat this cycle. The republican candidates are *insane* for making this their number one issue. They don't have my support .


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Republicans with extreme views on immigration should keep in mind that they're turning away a lot of people who might otherwise lean fiscally conservative, but will not bend on such extreme attacks on immigration. I will definitely vote democrat this cycle, for president and for all open seats as I consider this a more important issue than any fiscal issues.



And that is why you come,...free stuff from Democrats at work for you and me. You wouldn`t happen to know why all these immigrants aren`t going to Brazil or Peru ?


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> And that is why you come,...free stuff from Democrats at work for you and me. You wouldn`t happen to know why all these immigrants aren`t going to Brazil or Peru ?


The ends don't justify the means. Basic freedoms "trump" some split milk. The ability to move freely across borders is one of the core components of Liberty. This basic freedom is worth a few people trying to get food stamps.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> You can say this easily because you've never had to live in a hopeless country. You've never had a family member you wanted to visit, but you couldn't. You're just incapable of understanding these things, and this is why I think you're a monster and why will vote democrat this cycle. The republican candidates are *insane* for making this their number one issue. They don't have my support .


 I don`t live in a "Hopeless Country" because I and many other citizens do not fear pour Government, ...... we stand up to it and it`s very powerful, more than yours,...You`re right, my family members didn`t run away either, so I didn`t have to go visit them or want to.

I honestly believe the one thing you wont admit and man up to is, you brought this upon yourselves by fearing the Government, ........ running away with nowhere to go and nothing to do. You`de rather condemn me for doing what you wont.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t live in a "Hopeless Country" because I and many other citizens do not fear pour Government, ...... we stand up to it and it`s very powerful, more than yours,...You`re right, my family members didn`t run away either, so I didn`t have to go visit them or want to.
> 
> I honestly believe the one thing you wont admit and man up to is, you brought this upon yourselves by fearing the Government, ........ running away with nowhere to go and nothing to do. You`de rather condemn me for doing what you wont.


The people that run away to the US are the smart ones that realize their countries are shit holes and will never be fixed within their lifetime. They are Americans in spirit and want our lifestyle because they believe in the American way and want to be American workers.

Or less cynically, the people that want to "run away" to the US are the ones that want to live closer to their family... You know these people do have families legally living in the US they'd like to be closer to. You're paranoid as hell to think these people are just out to get your benefits. Natural born Americans are just as likely to leach benefits more than they pay in, if not more so.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The ends don't justify the means. Basic freedoms "trump" some split milk. The ability to move freely across borders is one of the core components of Liberty. This basic freedom is worth a few people trying to get food stamps.



We can go from State to State as we please, try to go into another Country and you`ll quickly see why they wont change for you.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> We can go from State to State as we please, try to go into another Country and you`ll quickly see why they wont change for you.


Why are you so scared of competition? Are you weak? Why don't you get stronger?


----------



## ghost013 (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The fact is that you're a burden and the immigrants coming over are assets, otherwise you wouldn't be so scared of them taking your job.
> 
> You know that's the truth.


 
Ok last one cause your clearly a talking head with little to no educated thought on this subject. If we had skilled immigrants coming in from Mexico legally that could earn enough money to properly take care of themselves and their families I would welcome them. The simple fact is that's not what's occurring and that's the problem. We are diverting so much away from Americans and our own countries needs to take care of all of them its unsustainable.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The people that run away to the US are the smart ones that realize their countries are shit holes and will never be fixed within their lifetime. They are Americans in spirit and want our lifestyle because they believe in the American way and want to be American workers.



So instead of asking for help, taking advantage of is easier ? 

You`ve asked or will ask everything you or I can think of except,...How do I help myself ? Did you know if America saw you fighting to save your country and make it a safe place to live and grow,...We`ll take your "six" ....keep pushing....


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

ghost013 said:


> Ok last one cause your clearly a talking head with little to no educated thought on this subject. If we had skilled immigrants coming in from Mexico legally that could earn enough money to properly take care of themselves and their families I would welcome them. The simple fact is that's not what's occurring and that's the problem. We are diverting so much away from Americans and our own countries needs to take care of all of them its unsustainable.


Maybe you can welcome them by sending them a certificate of naturalization... or do you even know what those are or what it takes to get one? It should only take 1 year for an english speaker to get a certificate of naturalization. Instead, make it almost impossible. There's no reason for this other than fear and weakness.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Why are you so scared of competition? Are you weak? Why don't you get stronger?



It`s not competition, it`s the lack of trust they bring. You never trust anyone who`s first name is Take.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

Even when you become a naturalized citizen, you still go by an alien number. This is just wrong.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Maybe you can welcome them by sending them a certificate of naturalization... or do you even know what those are or what it takes to get one? It should only take 1 year for an english speaker to get a certificate of naturalization. Instead, make it almost impossible. There's no reason for this other than fear and weakness.



Math,....If each immigrant took one minute to certify, how long is 20 million minutes ? Brought on by sheer numbers and you blame us ?.....How did I know that was coming ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Even when you become a naturalized citizen, you still go by an alien number. This is just wrong.



We wronged the wrong,....and the problem is ?????


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

The bottom line is that even if you disagree, you're going to lose the general election because you'll have lost the independent votes. Get your priorities straight. I don't align well with hillary, but she looks very good at not being a republican. You're going to lose both the presidency and congress.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/08/27/trump-gets-unwanted-endorsement-from-racists-and-neo-nazis/21228211/

I wonder why the NAZIs like him. He seems really great.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> We wronged the wrong,....and the problem is ?????


Have you ever walked inside a USCIS office in your life? Imagine going to the DMV, but they took 100x as long for everything, including replacing your plates and re-registering your car.. That's USCIS. Even if you're a native speaker, it's impossible to get anywhere with them.

You want a replacement birth certificate to prove you're a natural born US citizen? Easy.. It takes a few weeks to get it in the mail.. You want a replacement certificate of naturalization? 1-2 years if you're lucky... but this is a federal agency. if you miss a field, you will in 1 year get a letter telling you you messed up... and to try again.. to get your replacement document, so you can finally get a job again, because you can't get a job without an I9 form, which requires proof of citizenhip or visa. In this case, these people have nowhere to go because they are US citezens to begin with. Fix uscis and stop complaining about immigrants trying to live closer to their families. This whole issue is complete bullshit. Just open the borders and enjoy freedom of movement, one of the best parts of not being slaves.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Have you ever walked inside a USCIS office in your life? Imagine going to the DMV, but they took 100x as long for everything, including replacing your plates and re-registering your car.. That's USCIS. Even if you're a native speaker, it's impossible to get anywhere with them.
> 
> You want a replacement birth certificate to prove you're a natural born US citizen? Easy.. It takes a few weeks to get it in the mail.. You want a replacement certificate of naturalization? 1-2 years if you're lucky... but this is a federal agency. if you miss a field, you will in 1 year get a letter telling you you messed up... and to try again.. to get your replacement document, so you can finally get a job again, because you can't get a job without an I9 form, which requires proof of citizenhip or visa. In this case, these people have nowhere to go because they are US citezens to begin with. Fix uscis and stop complaining about immigrants trying to live closer to their families. This whole issue is complete bullshit. Just open the borders and enjoy freedom of movement, one of the best parts of not being slaves.



What part of,...that`s how many are coming...makes the USCIS office easy ? Who`s fault would that be, ours or those that are coming ?

Now I`ll read the rest of your post ....


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> What part of,...that`s how many are coming...makes the USCIS office easy ? Who`s fault would that be, ours or those that are coming ?
> 
> Now I`ll read the rest of your post ....


The individual state DMV can handle millions of people getting drivers licenses. USCIS struggles handling hundreds. They're incompetent. An embarrassment and a huge waste of tax payer money. Open borders would eliminate the need for a USCIS.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Have you ever walked inside a USCIS office in your life? Imagine going to the DMV, but they took 100x as long for everything, including replacing your plates and re-registering your car.. That's USCIS. Even if you're a native speaker, it's impossible to get anywhere with them.
> 
> You want a replacement birth certificate to prove you're a natural born US citizen? Easy.. It takes a few weeks to get it in the mail.. You want a replacement certificate of naturalization? 1-2 years if you're lucky... but this is a federal agency. if you miss a field, you will in 1 year get a letter telling you you messed up... and to try again.. to get your replacement document, so you can finally get a job again, because you can't get a job without an I9 form, which requires proof of citizenhip or visa. In this case, these people have nowhere to go because they are US citezens to begin with. Fix uscis and stop complaining about immigrants trying to live closer to their families. This whole issue is complete bullshit. Just open the borders and enjoy freedom of movement, one of the best parts of not being slaves.



It`s not fix USCIS,...it`s fix the flood coming in so you don`t drown. No, do not just open the borders and let whoever that`s going to do whatever in. That`s wrong on every levbel, so hearing it from an illegal or supporter of it, is about all you`ll hear it from.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The individual state DMV can handle millions of people getting drivers licenses. USCIS struggles handling hundreds. They're incompetent. An embarrassment and a huge waste of tax payer money. Open borders would eliminate the need for a USCIS.



The DMV deals with the established,...the USCIS does not,...you can`t even compare the two,...try ....they are coming in too fast,....you`ll see it fits.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s not fix USCIS,...it`s fix the flood coming in so you don`t drown.


This is a combination of paranoia and hatred. There is no risk of flooding. Everyone benefits when people are allowed to move and trade freely.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> This is a combination of paranoia and hatred. There is no risk of flooding. Everyone benefits when people are allowed to move and trade freely.



It`s not paranoia, or hatred, it`s confusion. I`m confused as to why the families in the US don`t go to see them,...or why the families left them there to begin with. We`ll talk about your bravery later when our enemies are walking in through the open and unchecked doors. Why they are coming is the root cause to overcrowding the USCIS.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

If their bravery gets them to the US,...it`s nothing to write home about,...it only means they were the smartest or fastest chicken.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> If their bravery gets them to the US,...it`s nothing to write home about,...it only means they were the smartest or fastest chicken.


You should also have to justify your case for being here.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> *It`s not paranoia*, or hatred, it`s confusion. ... We`ll talk about your bravery later* when our enemies are walking in through the open and unchecked doors*. Why they are coming is the root cause to overcrowding the USCIS.


You are extremely paranoid.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> You are extremely paranoid.



WE do have them you know ? Are you the type to take your eye off your enemies or run away ?




churchhaze said:


> You should also have to justify your case for being here.


 Don`t use that 250 years ago crap on me, wont budge. An immigrant`s biggest issue is all the paperwork backlogged by sheer number of entrees, not that "We" wont take them.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> WE do have them you know ? Are you the type to take your eye off your enemies or run away ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISIS is coming to take our food stamps?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> You are extremely paranoid.



When you go from a conversation to name calling with me, you are like the words in my rearview mirror. The tin foil hat is for paranormal, not paranoid, Paranoia needs salt.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> ISIS is coming to take our food stamps?



No. ISIS is controllable,...20 million on the run, that`s a whole different animal. Weighs more too.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No. ISIS is controllable,...20 million on the run, that`s a whole different animal. Weighs more too.


Well prepare to lose the white house, and both the house and senate. Next time prioritize what's important and pick sane candidates so you can push issues that actually mean something, like economic or fiscal issues. Republicans don't stand a chance of winning the general elections with this as the primary issue.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Well prepare to lose the white house, and both the house and senate. Next time prioritize what's important and pick sane candidates so you can push issues that actually mean something, like economic or fiscal issues. Republicans don't stand a chance of winning the general elections with this as the primary issue.



Until Trump came around, we couldn`t pick a candidate. There is a Republican Convention and a Democratic Convention that plays the puppet the string holders move around. Donald don`t wear a hairpiece, raised his hand and don`t have strings attached. The others couldn`t raise their hands, they knew what those would do, so they asked to find out what that stranger Trump was gonna do. Then the chick went and tried to play Donald as a rude pimp. You State you want to support one of the two gangs that have been pulling strings. You said you will vote Democrat. 

I`m not going same`ole ..same`ole, this time around because I`m one of many that know Rosie is fat and a slob.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> That's not how our economy works. You're simply uninformed. The majority of undocumented immigrants are hard workers looking for opportunity, not food stamps.


Agreed, but they are still illegal and not paying taxes.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Republicans with extreme views on immigration should keep in mind that they're turning away a lot of people who might otherwise lean fiscally conservative, but will not bend on such extreme attacks on immigration. I will definitely vote democrat this cycle, for president and for all open seats as I consider this a more important issue than any fiscal issues.


I bet even African American will vote conservative.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> You can say this easily because you've never had to live in a hopeless country. You've never had a family member you wanted to visit, but you couldn't. You're just incapable of understanding these things, and this is why I think you're a monster and why I will vote democrat this cycle. The republican candidates are *insane* for making this their number one issue. They don't have my support .


I understand why Mexican would want to flee from Mexico. I don't blame them and I would too. But don't get mad because I want to lock my doors and you can't get in. That's life, it's not fair at all.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Agreed, but they are still illegal and not paying taxes.


How much money do they make on average per year? Isn't there a minimum amount before one pays?
Do they avoid sales taxes, too?
I only ask because you are wandering into hypotheses without a demonstrably valid perspective upon which to base them.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> How much money do they make on average per year? Isn't there a minimum amount before one pays?
> Do they avoid sales taxes, too?
> I only ask because you are wandering into hypotheses without a demonstrably valid perspective upon which to base them.


In construction, take roofing for example. I have seen illegals bring home 1k a week under the table. That's not enough? Then you have people here that we know nothing about. They commit a crime and where do we find them? They can just wander back into Mexico. The thought of an open border is scary as shit.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Donald Trump is like a bull in a china shop. He's the republican party's worst nightmare. He's so divisive. He's insulted all women, latino voters, the very voters they need to court in order to defeat Hillary. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot..


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Donald Trump is like a bull in a china shop. He's the republican party's worst nightmare. He's so divisive. He's insulted all women, latino voters, the very voters they need to court in order to defeat Hillary. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot..


I agree but maybe our votes won't matter? I don't see Hilary taking it.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> Haha ok , I'm going to need waders to get through all this denial. Think about this though, in tons of other countries people are thinking the exact same thing but about people like you. I'm white and I grew up in china and guess what people are racist as fuck, its all the same everyone wants to feel like they are better than everyone who doesn't look like them, you never realise how dumb the shit really is until you are on the receiving end, and for just the same reason as everybody else in that situation, namely no reason at all. It's ok though for the most part its kinda funny seeing how ridiculous the conclusions people come up with about you are just for being whatever race, for example apparently white people all smell like a combination of cheese and dead people and were all ridiculously gullible and incapable of getting things done... they also find it hilarious that we have to turn our faces when we make out because otherwise our noses will hit but that's besides the point. But when it interferes with getting work and stuff then that's a real problem and also it's just stupid to be wasting all the potential that the migrants have as in there is no way to really logically justify it its just sorta never talked about or just considered minimal as if they were all somehow useless back home.
> 
> 
> And to that I'd say wtf does the law have to do with morals as in whether its ok or not? There's a difference between whats legal/illegal and whats socially acceptable and I dont know about you guys but I don't have anything against somebody who's willing to work hard to get their family out of a difficult situation coming to my country. If you're trying to go with the whole idea of it's bad because it's illegal and thats what makes it bad then you picked an odd website to do it on...
> ...


Whether or not non USA citizens are entitled to US rights and privileges are beside the point. The biggest problem with Mexico I s two fold: No death penalty, and no Second Amendment equivalent. Cartels are free to do whatever without worrying that what they will do will either get them on death row or shot by a law abiding citizen defending him or herself. The gun club/single gun store policy isn't even a shadow of freedom.


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I understand why Mexican would want to flee from Mexico. I don't blame them and I would too. But don't get mad because I want to lock my doors and you can't get in. That's life, it's not fair at all.


Yeah no I actually think its totally justified to get pissed when someone tries to stop other people from escaping a dangerous situation even after admitting you would do the same. And yeah life may not be fair but it doesn't mean you have to be extra douchey to people to make sure they all see how unfair life can be. Thats literally some of the most ridiculous shit I've read you literally write that you dont blame them but somehow you also want condemn them to living an uncertain life in a place that is often controlled by drug cartels and stuff who kidnap and murder people on the regular. You seem to have no sense of compassion for other people man like seriously how full of yourself can you be?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> Yeah no I actually think its totally justified to get pissed when someone tries to stop other people from escaping a dangerous situation even after admitting you would do the same. And yeah life may not be fair but it doesn't mean you have to be extra douchey to people to make sure they all see how unfair life can be. Thats literally some of the most ridiculous shit I've read you literally write that you dont blame them but somehow you also want condemn them to living an uncertain life in a place that is often controlled by drug cartels and stuff who kidnap and murder people on the regular. You seem to have no sense of compassion for other people man like seriously how full of yourself can you be?


I'm saying it's natural to want to escape. And I don't blame them for doing what they gotta do. But don't blame someone else for doing what they have to do to stop it cause they don't want you hear. Have you heard of a civil war?


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Whether or not non USA citizens are entitled to US rights and privileges are beside the point. The biggest problem with Mexico I s two fold: No death penalty, and no Second Amendment equivalent. Cartels are free to do whatever without worrying that what they will do will either get them on death row or shot by a law abiding citizen defending him or herself. The gun club/single gun store policy isn't even a shadow of freedom.


Guns are pretty common place and the police in mexico torture and kill people at times so I don't think thats the issue. And also thank the freaking lord nobody else shares your guys gun laws you have to be insane thinking giving everyone a gun makes for a safe environment when thousands of people around the states are dying from guns every year how the hell does that make people safe, especially in that kind of a society if literally everyone had guns that place would be a war zone.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

If enough Americans felt that the government was out of control we would fight back.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> Guns are pretty common place and the police in mexico torture and kill people at times so I don't think thats the issue. And also thank the freaking lord nobody else shares your guys gun laws you have to be insane thinking giving everyone a gun makes for a safe environment when thousands of people around the states are dying from guns every year how the hell does that make people safe, especially in that kind of a society if literally everyone had guns that place would be a war zone.


Yes, because all the criminals have the guns.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

If everyone had a gun criminals would think twice before they did something. Why do we call the cops? Because they have guns.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

there's two sides to every story. I do see your point of view.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

I guess I am bias because I have lived in an area where most of the Mexicans are gang bangers.


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I'm saying it's natural to want to escape. And I don't blame them for doing what they gotta do. But don't blame someone else for doing what they have to do to stop it cause they don't want you hear. Have you heard of a civil war?


Yeah I have heard of civil wars although I don't see how that applies at all in this case... But yeah I got what you meant before I'm just saying stop trying to tell me not to blame you because as someone whos probably going to vote for anyone that you think will stop the most immigration I'm saying yeah it is your place to take the blame, why the hell would it not be? Because we arent blaming the mexicans because they have a sensible reason for their actions for some reason now we cant blame you for wanting to stop them from helping their families live a decent life? You don't have to stop them coming in for shit thats a choice you and many other people in your country made, it doesnt have to happen at all and until relatively recently people could go wherever the hell the wanted and there werent any real problems with it either.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> Yeah I have heard of civil wars although I don't see how that applies at all in this case... But yeah I got what you meant before I'm just saying stop trying to tell me not to blame you because as someone whos probably going to vote for anyone that you think will stop the most immigration I'm saying yeah it is your place to take the blame, why the hell would it not be? Because we arent blaming the mexicans because they have a sensible reason for their actions for some reason now we cant blame you for wanting to stop them from helping their families live a decent life? You don't have to stop them coming in for shit thats a choice you and many other people in your country made, it doesnt have to happen at all and until relatively recently people could go wherever the hell the wanted and there werent any real problems with it either.


Things are just not the same as they used to be. You know that.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

If it is really that bad in Mexico do you think we would want to just let anyone cross over here? So just let the problems of Mexico flood over to here because it's the humane thing to do?


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I guess I am bias because I have lived in an area where most of the Mexicans are gang bangers.


I can understand that when you see people doing that shit all the time I can see how it makes you think they are all like that but trust me they arent, and if your country did a better job sorting the people who wanted to come in and work from the ones who get into gangs and shit you could really stand to benefit from then. For example what do you think you would do if you were in a place illegally, you had no money no home no car, who do you go for when you need help? You see by taking away their means of doing anything legally because just the act of being there is illegal you make it nearly impossible for them to get into any normal kind of life and many end up gang bangin as you say and just generally financing themselves through crime, because why not they are literally constantly committing a crime until they go back to mexico in america's eyes anyway and they can't get real jobs so easily because they are illegal.


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Yes, because all the criminals have the guns.


So in a place like the UK then where exclusively police or criminals have guns (except hunting guns and then only with a license and that process is long and very thorough) we should be seeing more than 50-60 gun deaths a year? Comparing to the 32,000 that died in america in 2011(first year that came up on google) I think the no guns approach works better...


----------



## Lord Kanti (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> Guns are pretty common place and the police in mexico torture and kill people at times so I don't think thats the issue. And also thank the freaking lord nobody else shares your guys gun laws you have to be insane thinking giving everyone a gun makes for a safe environment when thousands of people around the states are dying from guns every year how the hell does that make people safe, especially in that kind of a society if literally everyone had guns that place would be a war zone.


please back up your claims with statistics. I'm very familiar with Mexico's gun laws. Perhaps you've mistaken Mexico with some other land. The country I speak of has been a war zone where drug cartels turn people into soup and put them on public display.

the legally owned guns in Mexico are few and far between, but when they can be pooled together things like this happen:
http://news.yahoo.com/mexican-vigilantes-seize-town-arrest-police-033530439.html

From what I recall, the "tourists" that were shot at didn't stop for the checkpoint. 

If it's a numbers game you want to play, ban salt, sugar, and automobiles. Guns can't hold a candle to those death statistics.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> If it is really that bad in Mexico do you think we would want to just let anyone cross over here? So just let the problems of Mexico flood over to here because it's the humane thing to do?


It's a necessary thing to do. They are vital to our economy. They would even be more valuable if we made them legal


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> I can understand that when you see people doing that shit all the time I can see how it makes you think they are all like that but trust me they arent, and if your country did a better job sorting the people who wanted to come in and work from the ones who get into gangs and shit you could really stand to benefit from then. For example what do you think you would do if you were in a place illegally, you had no money no home no car, who do you go for when you need help? You see by taking away their means of doing anything legally because just the act of being there is illegal you make it nearly impossible for them to get into any normal kind of life and many end up gang bangin as you say and just generally financing themselves through crime, because why not they are literally constantly committing a crime until they go back to mexico in america's eyes anyway and they can't get real jobs so easily because they are illegal.


Undocumented immigrants that make it to the US often want to go back to their original country to find work because they can't find legit work here (without the needed documents for form I-9), but they're afraid to leave and be caught.

We should stop mandating employers to use form I-9 in the first place.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> So in a place like the UK then where exclusively police or criminals have guns (except hunting guns and then only with a license and that process is long and very thorough) we should be seeing more than 50-60 gun deaths a year? Comparing to the 32,000 that died in america in 2011(first year that came up on google) I think the no guns approach works better...


If you compare general violent crime figures and not just gun homicide youll see people find ways to kill each other regardless.

Lots of people getting stabbed in the UK...so ban all knives?


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> please back up your claims with statistics. I'm very familiar with Mexico's gun laws. Perhaps you've mistaken Mexico with some other land. The country I speak of has been a war zone where drug cartels turn people into soup and put them on public display.
> 
> the legally owned guns in Mexico are few and far between, but when they can be pooled together things like this happen:
> http://news.yahoo.com/mexican-vigilantes-seize-town-arrest-police-033530439.html
> ...


Ok first off mexico is not the best example for government control thats why all the cartels and stuff thrive so them banning things isnt the same as the states banning things, and also that whole situation is a ridiculously extreme circumstance I mean those people were pissed cos their local cops were clearly abusing their power, they clearly shouldnt be shooting at cars and stuff but I can understand how little they must trust people considering the fact that the people who are supposed to help them and enforce the law were doing just the opposite and were caught up in killing local people, I'm not excusing them but I am saying it wasn't a 'normal situation'. And mentioning some statistics doesn't mean I'm playing a numbers game, also they weren't wrong as far as I can see so unless you have some more reliable statistics I don't see why I should back up.


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> If you compare general violent crime figures and not just gun homicide youll see people find ways to kill each other regardless.
> 
> Lots of people getting stabbed in the UK...so ban all knives?


They tried to stop people carrying them in public, but have you thought about how hard it is to stop people from carrying knives when literally every house has numerous knives as a general household necessity? It's not possible but on the other hand guns are relatively uncommon in the UK, and with guns being so rare we have only had 1 incident where 4 or more people were killed by someone with a gun who went on a killing spree since 2000 whereas america has had 133. Someone did a study on just the "mass shootings" in america compared to another 10 countries (heres a link to an article that references and shows you a table with the stats from the study ) and america had 487 deaths as opposed to the other 9 countries combined 200 and that includes china so were talking a lot more people than the population of the states. I'm not saying it doesn't happen at all anywhere else but its a lot less common. And I don't know what you're talking about but america also has considerably higher homicide rates than all the other developed countries, like 4 times that of the UK, France or China.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Aug 29, 2015)

Mexico isn't a 'normal situation'. It's a nation with government tolerated terrorism that feeds off its own citizens and geopolitical partners. The Mexican government keeps Mexican citizens' hands tied behind their backs by crippling them from being able to legally defend themselves. The Mexican government has trained these cartel terrorists and refuses to rein them in. When these narco terrorists are occasionally brought in, there is no death row waiting for them and their atrocities. They get to relax and wait for the next chopper lift or bribe to be released so they can pick up where they started.

you lambast gun deaths with generalized and sensationalized uncited statistics as if the numbers speak for themselves. If that were the case, then personal vehicles and many foods should be banned long before guns. 

Why do citizens deserve to operate a personal vehicle? There is no amendment saying they have the right, and cars have killed quite a bit more than guns have. Or what about the contributing factors to automobile accidents? Do you propose we ban alcohol and senior citizens? Alcohol and licensure is regulated, yet still impaired drivers continue to endanger the populace. 

Mandatory gun ownership helped Kenesaw prosper, why do you suppose that? Why don't Mexican citizens deserve the right to defend themselves against tyranny? Are narco terrorists and cartels not tyrants? Why is it the USA's responsibility to fix Mexico when Mexico refuses to help itself? Do you offer any real insight, or is your only argument that guns are bad/scary? 

https://guncontroltruth.wordpress.com/2013/01/10/case-study-morton-grove-illinois-v-kennesaw-georgia/


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I meant that Canada is a great place, that people are not trying to flee from.


the number of illegal immigrants has dropped from 12.6 million to 11.1 million in the last decade or so.

immigrants are fleeing the united states for other countries.

you are dumb.

vote trump.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 29, 2015)

Who cares what trump's or jeb's view on guns is. Neither of them can be elected due to their stances on immigration.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 a wall won't stop the more than 50% of illegals that got here with a visa
> 
> 2 show me a 20 foot wall and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder
> 
> 3 it would be cheaper to fix the immigration system


By fix, you mean give them all amnesty and a Democrat National Party application? The only thing broken about the immigration system is it isn't enforced.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What you mean Is most Canadians are white.


Only you could read into his statement something like that. Only a racist or a dishonest liar. Which are you?


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> By fix, you mean give them all amnesty and a Democrat National Party application? The only thing broken about the immigration system is it isn't enforced.


Why wouldn't they vote republican?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Illegally entering the United States is a civil matter.
> The same as a traffic ticket


You can't be arrested or deported for a traffic ticket, so a blatant lie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> By fix, you mean give them all amnesty and a Democrat National Party application? The only thing broken about the immigration system is it isn't enforced.


why would a bunch of hardcore catholic conservative types vote democrat?

oh, that's right. the republican party you love so much is full of racists.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Why wouldn't they vote republican?


I don't need to point out that they nearly all vote Democrat, often illegally. Maria Sanchez comes to mind.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Tie the rung to the bar hanger in the metal gutter and it aint coming down, wont slide more than a foot either way, and you can`t kick it out.
> The biggest problem on a ladder, is a bee. So beware............


I wouldn't count on a gutter for support


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> People don't come here for free stuff. Yes, I do think North Korea's closed border policies are problematic. We should not emulate their policy.


We should emulate Mexico's. Prison terms for illegal entry.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Why not deport all people in the US on food stamps, including citizens? Be consistent, you know? Why stop at undocumented immigrants?


Because "undocumented immigrants" (funny name for illegal immigrants) don't have a right to be here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I don't need to point out that they nearly all vote Democrat, often illegally. Maria Sanchez comes to mind.


oh, you mean that supposed voter fraud that you never have evidence of?

right.

poor white guy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Because "undocumented immigrants" (funny name for illegal immigrants) don't have a right to be here.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Let's also deport everyone collecting social security benefits. Deport all the cranky old white racists collecting SS and not contributing a thing to our economy.


So just steal the money they already paid into SS? Only "cranky old white racists" are collecting SS?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I wouldn't count on a gutter for support



The bar hanger is nailed into the rafter ends,...even if not, it will not let the ladder fall, kick out or slide. Go ahead and tie to one and try to bring the ladder down,...You wont be able to.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Because "undocumented immigrants" (funny name for illegal immigrants) don't have a right to be here.


They'd have a right to be here if we issued them certificates of naturalization documents within a 1-2 year period of application rather than a 15-30 year period. Either that, or we could suspend USCSIS and leave immigration to the department of state.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The ends don't justify the means. Basic freedoms "trump" some split milk. The ability to move freely across borders is one of the core components of Liberty. This basic freedom is worth a few people trying to get food stamps.


Now you're trying to pretend a new "right" exists, while complaining when businesses off-shore jobs.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So just steal the money they already paid into SS? Only "cranky old white racists" are collecting SS?


The idea that people come to the US to get our food stamps, medicare, and social security benefits is paranoid and insane, even to most independents and fiscal conservatives. It's worth dealing with a few bad apples for the benefits that come with open borders. If you were in mexico right now, would food stamps really be the reason you want to move to the US?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The idea that people come to the US to get our food stamps, medicare, and social security benefits is paranoid and insane, even to most independents and fiscal conservatives. It's worth dealing with a few bad apples for the benefits that come with open borders. If you were in mexico right now, would food stamps really be the reason you want to move to the US?


You would think so but really a lot of times that's the case. I know of a couple illegal women personally that have came here and had 7 to 10 kids. All of their kids had kids and they are all on welfare and have been for years. I mean I'm all for helping people but something has to change.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Now you're trying to pretend a new "right" exists, while complaining when businesses off-shore jobs.


I don't complain about off-shoring jobs because I'm not weak and afraid of competition.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> You would think so but really a lot of times that's the case. I know of a couple illegal women personally that have came here and had 7 to 10 kids. All of their kids had kids and they are all on welfare and have been for years. I mean I'm all for helping people but something has to change.


tremendous story. i believe it too. 

10/10


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Or less cynically, the people that want to "run away" to the US are the ones that want to live closer to their family... You know these people do have families legally living in the US they'd like to be closer to.


 So sneaking into the US gives one the right to import every living relative you have?

[QUOTE="churchhaze, post: 11862109, member: 171854"
You're paranoid as hell to think these people are just out to get your benefits. Natural born Americans are just as likely to leach benefits more than they pay in, if not more so.[/QUOTE]
Statistically, a lie.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i have a head on my shoulders that is not filled with racist hatred, unlike you.
> 
> kill yourself, loser.


I'm not at all racist. But what ever ma.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

I hate getting to the bottom of the ladder and forgot to untie it from the hanger,...I know I gotta go back up or I will not get the ladder down.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Statistically, a lie.


cite it then.

"NUH UH! BULLSHIT" is not a rebuttal, dumbass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I'm not at all racist. But


i've heard that story before.

only once was it ever a cool story.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The bottom line is that even if you disagree, you're going to lose the general election because you'll have lost the independent votes. Get your priorities straight. I don't align well with hillary, but she looks very good at not being a republican. You're going to lose both the presidency and congress.


When her husband, twice the politician she'll ever be, was in office, he lost congress.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So sneaking into the US gives one the right to import every living relative you have?


Why not? Why wouldn't a landlord/lender or employer pick them over you? What makes you a better candidate? Why are you so scared of these people taking your jobs anyway? Do you suck at your job?


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I don't need to point out that they nearly all vote Democrat, often illegally. Maria Sanchez comes to mind.


Define often?
And I didn't know she was an illegal


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> This is a combination of paranoia and hatred. There is no risk of flooding. Everyone benefits when people are allowed to move and trade freely.


You mean you benefit, and don't give a fuck about "gringos"


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So just steal the money they already paid into SS? Only "cranky old white racists" are collecting SS?


What about the BILLIONS the illegals have put into social security and will never be able to collect?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> the number of illegal immigrants has dropped from 12.6 million to 11.1 million in the last decade or so.
> 
> immigrants are fleeing the united states for other countries.
> 
> ...



STFU,...


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You mean you benefit, and don't give a fuck about "gringos"


Just say you hate mexicans


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> This is a combination of paranoia and hatred. There is no risk of flooding. Everyone benefits when people are allowed to move and trade freely.


Well over 40 million have immigrated illegally, so, yeah, a flood.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> STFU,...


The number fell less than a million in 10 years. Those where the Mexican that drowned in the river or died getting lost in the desert.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Well prepare to lose the white house, and both the house and senate. Next time prioritize what's important and pick sane candidates so you can push issues that actually mean something, like economic or fiscal issues. Republicans don't stand a chance of winning the general elections with this as the primary issue.


Sorry, but a fucking immigrant doesn't get to tell us what Americans think or how they'll vote.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Sorry, but a fucking immigrant doesn't get to tell us what Americans think or how they'll vote.


Illegals don't vote


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Just say you hate mexicans


I reserve my hate for lying scumbags like you.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I reserve my hate for lying scumbags like you.


When did I lie?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Define often?
> And I didn't know she was an illegal


You don't know much of anything. She was elected by illegally cast votes.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> You should also have to justify your case for being here.


Perhaps, but we don't have to. We do, however, have to justify being in Mexico.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You don't know much of anything. She was elected by illegally cast votes.


Who?
got a link?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Donald Trump is like a bull in a china shop. He's the republican party's worst nightmare. He's so divisive. He's insulted all women, latino voters, the very voters they need to court in order to defeat Hillary. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot..


Rosie O'fatfuck is hardly "all woman".


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> Guns are pretty common place and the police in mexico torture and kill people at times so I don't think thats the issue. And also thank the freaking lord nobody else shares your guys gun laws you have to be insane thinking giving everyone a gun makes for a safe environment when thousands of people around the states are dying from guns every year how the hell does that make people safe, especially in that kind of a society if literally everyone had guns that place would be a war zone.


Yet the cities with the strictest gun laws have the highest homicide rates.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.dailystormer.com/tag/donald-trump/

The reason the nazis support Trump is because Trump is a Nazi.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The idea that people come to the US to get our food stamps, medicare, and social security benefits is paranoid and insane, even to most independents and fiscal conservatives. It's worth dealing with a few bad apples for the benefits that come with open borders. If you were in mexico right now, would food stamps really be the reason you want to move to the US?



That`s the kind of irrational thinking that drives democrats ,.. People here worked all their lives and to have to divi up everything to just anybody that comes along because they are running away, or have it hard, don`t fly. Without even asking I might add.

Man the fuck up, come over my border wounded and out of ammo and I`ll help you,...


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yet the cities with the strictest gun laws have the highest homicide rates.


Maybe the high homicide rates are the reason they have strict gun laws?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> So in a place like the UK then where exclusively police or criminals have guns (except hunting guns and then only with a license and that process is long and very thorough) we should be seeing more than 50-60 gun deaths a year? Comparing to the 32,000 that died in america in 2011(first year that came up on google) I think the no guns approach works better...


To be actually honest, you should state the total number of deaths. not just gun related. If we outlaw knives, stabbing deaths would drop, blunt force homicides would increase. Blunt force homicide is the most common by far, by several multiples. Yet you say nothing of outlawing hammers, rocks, ball bats, sticks, etc.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Rosie O'fatfuck is hardly "all woman".


Ok most women...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Maybe the high homicide rates are the reason they have strict gun laws?


No, it's because all the crooks have the guns and probably a high risk gang area.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I guess I am bias because I have lived in an area where most of the Mexicans are gang bangers.


That may be anywhere in the US.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Maybe the high homicide rates are the reason they have strict gun laws?


Maybe, but no. Clearly didn't work if that was the case.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Maybe, but no. Clearly didn't work if that was the case.


So what is your suggestion?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> To be actually honest, you should state the total number of deaths. not just gun related. If we outlaw knives, stabbing deaths would drop, blunt force homicides would increase. Blunt force homicide is the most common by far, by several multiples. Yet you say nothing of outlawing hammers, rocks, ball bats, sticks, etc.



They will never understand there is a plan B.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Ok most women...


Rosie Ofatfuck might be 2-3 women all by herself, but still not most women.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> So what is your suggestion?



Give the public a fighting chance,......??


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> http://www.dailystormer.com/tag/donald-trump/
> 
> The reason the nazis support Trump is because Trump is a Nazi.


How would you classify someone frequenting Nazi websites?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

Put it this way. The only people following the gun laws are the people that are not committing crime, therefore when thugs rob a bank with you in it there are no guns to fight back. Let's say I'm in a bank and I'm going to rob it but I know that everyone might have a gun. Doubt I would rob that bank.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Rosie Ofatfuck might be 2-3 women all by herself, but still not most women.


Yeah I stand by "most women"....Trump is a sexist. He "Adores' women. He reminds me of Bill Cosby..


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Illegals don't vote


Yes they do, see Sanchez above.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> How would you classify someone frequenting Nazi websites?


Nazis.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Nazis.


agreed.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> So what is your suggestion?


Sweden has a good system. Arm every citizen over the age of 18 with a fully automatic weapon and 1,500 rounds of ammo. The crime rate is almost non-existent there.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

if your looking at Nazi propaganda on the regular you are probably a racist. If you look at porn everyday you are probably a sex addict. But where is the proof.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Sweden has a good system. Arm every citizen over the age of 18 with a fully automatic weapon and 1,500 rounds of ammo. The crime rate is almost non-existent there.


exactly.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yes they do, see Sanchez above.


Got a link? 
Second time I have asked


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Sweden has a good system. Arm every citizen over the age of 18 with a fully automatic weapon and 1,500 rounds of ammo. The crime rate is almost non-existent there.


Got a link?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah I stand by "most women"....Trump is a sexist. He "Adores' women. He reminds me of Bill Cosby..


Really? Rosie attacked Donald and he attacked back. How is that sexist? If he had not attacked back, now that would have been sexist.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.discoverynews.us/DISCOVERY MUSEUM/BibleLandsDisplay/GIANTS/Giants REAL or FAKE.html


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Nazis.


Clearly you don't support Trump, then claim you do. Not seeing the consistency there.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Got a link?


Got a "Google"?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> if your looking at Nazi propaganda on the regular you are probably a racist. If you look at porn everyday you are probably a sex addict. But where is the proof.


Not sex addict, but porn addict. A lot less effort required. Also, zero chance of STDs


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

I try to see the point of view on both sides. Ultimately, I feel in my gut that Trump is the way to go. It just makes sense. I see the problems in my own community. I have Mexican friends and my wife is Mexican/ Native American. There is a major problem south of us and we can not let it in.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Trump is driving latino & women voters to the democrats.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

His Berlin Wall idea is Ludicrous....


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> His Berlin Wall idea is Ludicrous....


His Berlin Wall idea is a rapper? You have to admit it was pretty effective in Berlin.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Got a "Google"?


Google tells Me The USA Serbia and Yemen have higher gun ownership rates


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> His Berlin Wall idea is a rapper? You have to admit it was pretty effective in Berlin.


Are we really going to shoot people off the wall?..


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Really? Rosie attacked Donald and he attacked back. How is that sexist? If he had not attacked back, now that would have been sexist.



Most don`t know that Rosie attacked Trump on live TV out of the blue,...most have a crazy notion that Trump is picking on Rosie for nothing.....The bought media also make that apparent.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump is driving latino & women voters to the democrats.


Most Latinos don't vote, women aren't falling for your "War on Women" schtick. Neither want a liar (Clinton) or a commie (Sanders). The moron responsible for the term "Bidenism" is your best chance. Good luck with the inappropriate groper getting the election.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Google tells Me The USA Serbia and Yemen have higher gun ownership rates


Pertains to Sanchez how?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Are we really going to shoot people off the wall?..


No, we'll wait until they get off the wall, then shoot them. Overhead targets are harder to hit.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Trump will split the republican party & help the democrats win


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> No, we'll wait until they get off the wall, then shoot them. Overhead targets are harder to hit.


Have you ever shot somebody Red?...


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump will split the republican party & help the democrats win



If that`s they way "The People" go,...so be it.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Have you ever shot somebody Red?...


Yes.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yes.


how did it make you feel?...


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> how did it make you feel?...



As a combat vet,...you know better than to go down that road with him......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> As a combat vet,...you know better than to go down that road with him......


That's exactly why I'm going down that road....


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That's exactly why I'm going down that road....



It`ll suck to be him.........


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> how did it make you feel?...


Relieved I was still alive.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump is driving latino & women voters to the democrats.


I think it's intentional if you ask me, maybe it's a strategic game plan for the Clintons. Donald has donated tons of money to the Clintons before.

Win the republican vote then act a fool when it's time.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I think it's intentional if you ask me, maybe it's a strategic game plan for the Clintons. Donald has donated tons of money to the Clintons before.
> 
> Win the republican vote then act a fool when it's time.


Bill is a shrewd politician..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Relieved I was still alive.


Why did you shoot them?..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm trying to envision what the gang of jackboot Federal agents will look like, that will be charged with rounding up 11mil immigrants...


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Why did you shoot them?..


Both were trying to kill me at the time.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Both were trying to kill me at the time.


do you think immigrants are trying to kill us?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm trying to envision what the gang of jackboot Federal agents will look like, that will be charged with rounding up 11mil immigrants...


No need to "round them up". They get arrested on a steady basis now. The ones that don't get arrested get to stay.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> do you think immigrants are trying to kill us?


Neither were immigrants. Some clearly are, tho.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> No need to "round them up". They get arrested on a steady basis now. The ones that don't get arrested get to stay.


that will take some time...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Neither were immigrants. Some clearly are, tho.


how will we know who to shoot?..


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> how will we know who to shoot?..


If they have two "j"s in their avatar, shoot them


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Donald Trump comes across like a rich schoolyard bully....


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> that will take some time...


You want instant gratification? Use drugs.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Donald Trump comes across like a rich schoolyard bully....


Where he went to school, everyone was rich, so not a factor.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You want instant gratification? Use drugs.


There are 11mil undocumented immigrants in the US now & they are pouring in all the time.....you and I will be long dead before they ever get that finished....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Where he went to school, everyone was rich, so not a factor.


he acts like it does...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I think it's intentional if you ask me, maybe it's a strategic game plan for the Clintons. Donald has donated tons of money to the Clintons before.
> 
> Win the republican vote then act a fool when it's time.


He may just be a Clinton mole...that's the only thing that makes sense..


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> There are 11mil undocumented immigrants in the US now & they are pouring in all the time.....you and I will be long dead before they ever get that finished....


You are making an argument for a wall, now.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> He may just be a Clinton mole...that's the only thing that makes sense..


Exactly! I'm glad we still have free thinkers like you, unfortunately so much of the population are complete idiots.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You are making an argument for a wall, now.


I love Latinos, their culture, their food and their women but it is indeed been a problem. But walls are useless, those cats have mastered tunnel digging a long time ago.

The cartels are 100% of the problem, I am saying this while sporting Pablo in my Ava... Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> When her husband, twice the politician she'll ever be, was in office, he lost congress.


so does every president. dumbass.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I love Latinos, their culture, their food and their women but it is indeed been a problem. But walls are useless, those cats have mastered tunnel digging a long time ago.
> 
> The cartels are 100% of the problem, I am saying this while sporting Pablo in my Ava... Lol


Takes time and cover to dig a tunnel. Eliminating 99.999%. Don't do it because it's not 100% effective? Not a valid standard.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I think it's intentional if you ask me, maybe it's a strategic game plan for the Clintons. Donald has donated tons of money to the Clintons before.
> 
> Win the republican vote then act a fool when it's time.



That`s always on the table, and why I make up my mind the day or day before. Their trick is to get me there.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Takes time and cover to dig a tunnel. Eliminating 99.999%. Don't do it because it's not 100% effective? Not a valid standard.


Just admit you hate Mexicans


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yet the cities with the strictest gun laws have the highest homicide rates.


Thats cos your country is full of guns...


Red1966 said:


> To be actually honest, you should state the total number of deaths. not just gun related. If we outlaw knives, stabbing deaths would drop, blunt force homicides would increase. Blunt force homicide is the most common by far, by several multiples. Yet you say nothing of outlawing hammers, rocks, ball bats, sticks, etc.


Because you cant get rid of everything but do you know how hard it would be to kill a bunch of people with a hammer/rock/ballb bat/stick compared to with a gun. Also those things have uses other than killing shit, plus I was talking about total homicides when I said america was doing way worse than any other developed nation at 14,000 homicides total bringing it to 4.7 per 100,000 as opposed to the UK's 653 which brings us to 1 per 100,000. Your argument is ridiculous man just stop we all know anyone can talk shit forever we have politicians for that. Anyway im just going to put this out there so you guys dont bother asking me shit but yeah I've put my time in trying to explain things its not my problem, its a simple issue really you people just cant see common logic so im just wasting my time so im done here.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'm trying to envision what the gang of jackboot Federal agents will look like, that will be charged with rounding up 11mil immigrants...



That`s one way to stay busy, I think an incentive needs to be drawn, but with today`s SCOTUS doing that, ..we may have to redefine immigrant.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> Thats cos your country is full of guns...
> 
> Because you cant get rid of everything but do you know how hard it would be to kill a bunch of people with a hammer/rock/ballb bat/stick compared to with a gun. Also those things have uses other than killing shit, plus I was talking about total homicides when I said america was doing way worse than any other developed nation at 14,000 homicides total bringing it to 4.7 per 100,000 as opposed to the UK's 653 which brings us to 1 per 100,000. Your argument is ridiculous man just stop we all know anyone can talk shit forever we have politicians for that. Anyway im just going to put this out there so you guys dont bother asking me shit but yeah I've put my time in trying to explain things its not my problem, its a simple issue really you people just cant see common logic so im just wasting my time so im done here.



No, that`s because the criminal murderers have guns,...all the murdered could not shoot back.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> Thats cos your country is full of guns...
> 
> Because you cant get rid of everything but do you know how hard it would be to kill a bunch of people with a hammer/rock/ballb bat/stick compared to with a gun. Also those things have uses other than killing shit, plus I was talking about total homicides when I said america was doing way worse than any other developed nation at 14,000 homicides total bringing it to 4.7 per 100,000 as opposed to the UK's 653 which brings us to 1 per 100,000. Your argument is ridiculous man just stop we all know anyone can talk shit forever we have politicians for that. Anyway im just going to put this out there so you guys dont bother asking me shit but yeah I've put my time in trying to explain things its not my problem, its a simple issue really you people just cant see common logic so im just wasting my time so im done here.


Bombs are very easy to make..


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Just admit you hate Mexicans


Sorry, your deceitful attempts to tell me what I think are failing.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

rnint said:


> Thats cos your country is full of guns...
> 
> Because you cant get rid of everything but do you know how hard it would be to kill a bunch of people with a hammer/rock/ballb bat/stick compared to with a gun. Also those things have uses other than killing shit, plus I was talking about total homicides when I said america was doing way worse than any other developed nation at 14,000 homicides total bringing it to 4.7 per 100,000 as opposed to the UK's 653 which brings us to 1 per 100,000. Your argument is ridiculous man just stop we all know anyone can talk shit forever we have politicians for that. Anyway im just going to put this out there so you guys dont bother asking me shit but yeah I've put my time in trying to explain things its not my problem, its a simple issue really you people just cant see common logic so im just wasting my time so im done here.


Don't forget to tuck your tail between your legs.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)

Trump would have our 1900 mile border with Mexico look like North Korea. Trump sounds a bit like Kim Jong come to think of it....


----------



## CBDFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

I am no republican but man I find it funny people got so mad when the security escorted Jorge Ramos out because he just stood up and started talking and asking questions... I understand Trump was ignoring you at other event's but that's his right. He doesn't have to call on you. If you interrupt and keep talking you will be forced to leave. Hell Trump even told the guy sit down before security did something LOL. If someone interrupted someone of your political parties background you would be all over it, but when it's Trump he can do no right LOL


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump would have our 1900 mile border with Mexico look like North Korea. Trump sounds a bit like Kim Jong come to think of it....
> View attachment 3488879



He aint got time for that,...his Sec/Def will be interesting to see.

His "The Cabinet" show afterlife will be a hit....maybe,....if,....


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Sorry, your deceitful attempts to tell me what I think are failing.


Your motives are transparent
and the problem is you don't think


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Your motives are transparent
> and the problem is you don't think


Your constant attempts to demonize those who disagree with you are transparent. A problem is you lie


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

If you illegals like the 9ers you can stay.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Your constant attempts to demonize those who disagree with you are transparent. A problem is you lie


You have yet to provide a single example of me lying


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

Let's hear some racist jokes. Who's got some?


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 30, 2015)

rnint said:


> They tried to stop people carrying them in public, but have you thought about how hard it is to stop people from carrying knives when literally every house has numerous knives as a general household necessity? It's not possible but on the other hand guns are relatively uncommon in the UK, and with guns being so rare we have only had 1 incident where 4 or more people were killed by someone with a gun who went on a killing spree since 2000 whereas america has had 133. Someone did a study on just the "mass shootings" in america compared to another 10 countries (heres a link to an article that references and shows you a table with the stats from the study ) and america had 487 deaths as opposed to the other 9 countries combined 200 and that includes china so were talking a lot more people than the population of the states. I'm not saying it doesn't happen at all anywhere else but its a lot less common. And I don't know what you're talking about but america also has considerably higher homicide rates than all the other developed countries, like 4 times that of the UK, France or China.


Absolutely ridiculous attempt at a side step...


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 30, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> You have yet to provide a single example of me lying


The above is an example.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Aug 30, 2015)

ghost013 said:


> Oh and stop with the race bs, America and its people are the most generous people on the planet regardless of what country needs our help or money. And Mexico is not held down by America there held down by corruption and drug lords.


Lol. Americans are generous? What America do you live in? We are selfish, self entitled assholes if you want to classify us as a whole. We might try to put up a front that we generous for public relation reasons, but just like a company that donates for good rep, it's only to "show what type of person you are" not that you actually have a desire to help. If people were not praised for donations, you best believe barely anyone would do it. The only reason I see people donate clothes to Salvation Army or goodwill, tax right offs.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 30, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Lol. Americans are generous? What America do you live in? We are selfish, self entitled assholes if you want to classify us as a whole. We might try to put up a front that we generous for public relation reasons, but just like a company that donates for good rep, it's only to "show what type of person you are" not that you actually have a desire to help. If people were not praised for donations, you best believe barely anyone would do it. The only reason I see people donate clothes to Salvation Army or goodwill, tax right offs.




Generally speaking the freer people are the more generous they are.

In my experience, there is a correlation between freedom and generosity.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Aug 30, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Generally speaking the freer people are the more generous they are.
> 
> In my experience, there is a correlation between freedom and generosity.


Is that just a conclusion you've come to, or is there some facts behind that? Sincere generosity simply comes from kind hearted people. Their location, mental or physical status, lack of freedom will never change that. 
We might as well get over the freedom thing. We live in the land of the free but are far from it. 

Politicians are running American like a giant business. They simply see it as not being able to afford the new employees (immigrants).


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 30, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Is that just a conclusion you've come to, or is there some facts behind that? Sincere generosity simply comes from kind hearted people. Their location, mental or physical status, lack of freedom will never change that.
> We might as well get over the freedom thing. We live in the land of the free but are far from it.
> 
> Politicians are running American like a giant business. They simply see it as not being able to afford the new employees (immigrants).


I said in my experience. However logic backs me up. A person that is free and freely gives IS providing charity.

A person that has his resources forcibly redistributed by others, is at once not providing charity, nor is he free.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Aug 30, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> I said in my experience. However logic backs me up. A person that is free and freely gives IS providing charity.
> 
> A person that has his resources forcibly redistributed by others, is at once not providing charity, nor is he free.


Our government forces our resources to be redistributed because 90% of us would never give a penny to anyone by our own free will.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Have you ever shot somebody Red?...


red prefers burning people to death.

like his own wife and infant kids.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 30, 2015)

Trump is an arrogant asshole, but I do watch him speak when I see him on CNN..he's entertaining.. I wouldn't be surprised to see him win the GOP nomination. 

I love when he rips on Bush, Bernie Sanders is getting my vote.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Trump is an arrogant asshole, but I do watch him speak when I see him on CNN..he's entertaining.. I wouldn't be surprised to see him win the GOP nomination.
> 
> I love when he rips on Bush, Bernie Sanders is getting my vote.


I was going to vote for Bernie Sanders in the democratic primaries, but recently learned that he has blocked immigration reform bills to protect labor unions and wages. Now I'm leaning toward Hillary... which I'm ashamed to admit. (although it does seem like The Donald is working for Hillary's campaign... Very believable)

Edit: I'd probably still vote for him in the general election if he wins the primaries, unless Republicans somehow pick a sparkling candidate.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> I was going to vote for Bernie Sanders in the democratic primaries, but recently learned that he has blocked immigration reform bills to protect labor unions and wages. Now I'm leaning toward Hillary... which I'm ashamed to admit. (although it does seem like The Donald is working for Hillary's campaign... Very believable)
> 
> Edit: I'd probably still vote for him in the general election if he wins the primaries, unless Republicans somehow pick a sparkling candidate.


Who?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Lol. Americans are generous? What America do you live in? We are selfish, self entitled assholes if you want to classify us as a whole. We might try to put up a front that we generous for public relation reasons, but just like a company that donates for good rep, it's only to "show what type of person you are" not that you actually have a desire to help. If people were not praised for donations, you best believe barely anyone would do it. The only reason I see people donate clothes to Salvation Army or goodwill, tax right offs.


I regularly do "random acts of kindness" to strangers when I'm alone & never tell anyone. Because it makes me feel good & to send out a message...."we are not all selfish bastards".


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 30, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> I was going to vote for Bernie Sanders in the democratic primaries, but recently learned that he has blocked immigration reform bills to protect labor unions and wages. Now I'm leaning toward Hillary... which I'm ashamed to admit. (although it does seem like The Donald is working for Hillary's campaign... Very believable)
> 
> Edit: I'd probably still vote for him in the general election if he wins the primaries, unless Republicans somehow pick a sparkling candidate.


There is a reason he opposed the 2007 bill. He is a strong advocate for immigration reform. Btw. Unions are for immigration reform as well. 

More on Sanders stance here
http://www.politico.com/story/2015/06/bernie-sanders-and-immigration-its-complicated-119190


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 30, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Our government forces our resources to be redistributed because 90% of us would never give a penny to anyone by our own free will.



They force resources to be redistributed to enable the bigger picture for themselves, to ensure they can maintain access to power thru government. If government were too tyranical and didn't provide a facade of "helping people" even the sheep might finally wake up.

Concerning giving, when something is freely given it is a charitable act, when something is forcibly redistributed it's a kind of theft, wearing a magic government suit doesn't change the nature of the action. If it's wrong for you and I as individuals to forcibly redistribute our respective neighbors property against their wishes, it's wrong for us to join with other neighbors and do the same thing, which is essentially what a coercive government does. Peace.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> They force resources to be redistributed to enable the bigger picture for themselves, to ensure they can maintain access to power thru government. If government were too tyranical and didn't provide a facade of "helping people" even the sheep might finally wake up.
> 
> Concerning giving, when something is freely given it is a charitable act, when something is forcibly redistributed it's a kind of theft, wearing a magic government suit doesn't change the nature of the action. If it's wrong for you and I as individuals to forcibly redistribute our respective neighbors property against their wishes, it's wrong for us to join with other neighbors and do the same thing, which is essentially what a coercive government does. Peace.


so you finally found someone who was forced to sign a withholding agreement?


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 30, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so you finally found someone who was forced to sign a withholding agreement?



Hey what happened to the fish you were torturing by pouring beer down his throat? You didn't send him in to find the gerbil did you ?
Do you have to walk funny when you're harboring wildlife internally?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> They force resources to be redistributed to enable the bigger picture for themselves, to ensure they can maintain access to power thru government. If government were too tyranical and didn't provide a facade of "helping people" even the sheep might finally wake up.
> 
> Concerning giving, when something is freely given it is a charitable act, when something is forcibly redistributed it's a kind of theft, wearing a magic government suit doesn't change the nature of the action. If it's wrong for you and I as individuals to forcibly redistribute our respective neighbors property against their wishes, it's wrong for us to join with other neighbors and do the same thing, which is essentially what a coercive government does. Peace.


Fight on my brother....you have my respect and admiration..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Hey what happened to the fish you were torturing by pouring beer down his throat? You didn't send him in to find the gerbil did you ?
> Do you have to walk funny when you're harboring wildlife internally?


i'll take that as a no. you haven't found a single person who was forced to sign a withholding agreement.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What about the world's longest unsecured border?
> 
> The one we have with Canada?


Big difference, one being Canadians are generally pleasant and clean and peaceful. Also Canada has the Royal Canadian Mounted Police to guard the border, making it impenetrable, hence no wall needed.
Our neighbor to the south, Mexico, is quite the opposite. It is full of criminals, the police are all paid off or murdered, the people are smelly. What I would do is dig a moat, fill it with alligators and piranhas, and have some bicycle paths built alongside it for the enjoyment of nature. 
.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 30, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Lol. Americans are generous? What America do you live in? We are selfish, self entitled assholes if you want to classify us as a whole. We might try to put up a front that we generous for public relation reasons, but just like a company that donates for good rep, it's only to "show what type of person you are" not that you actually have a desire to help. If people were not praised for donations, you best believe barely anyone would do it. The only reason I see people donate clothes to Salvation Army or goodwill, tax right offs.


Americans donate more than any other nation. You are substituting your personal opinion for fact. Most of the people, nearly all, that donate to goodwill or the SA don't even get receipts.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 30, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> There is a reason he opposed the 2007 bill. He is a strong advocate for immigration reform. Btw. Unions are for immigration reform as well.
> 
> More on Sanders stance here
> http://www.politico.com/story/2015/06/bernie-sanders-and-immigration-its-complicated-119190


Unions want immigration stopped, tho. "Immigration reform"can mean the exact opposite of what you are thinking it means.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jimdamick said:


> What I would do is dig a moat, fill it with alligators and piranhas, and have some bicycle paths built alongside it for the enjoyment of nature
> .


Alligators and piranha lunch delivered by bicycle.......lol


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 30, 2015)

Cmon ..don't be naive. If they really wanted to stop illegal immigration they would...

1. Make it a 100k fine to rent to an Illegal Alien. And actually enforce it. 

2. 100k fine to hire an illegal alien and actually enforce it.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Cmon ..don't be naive. If they really wanted to stop illegal immigration they would...
> 
> 1. Make it a 100k fine to rent to an Illegal Alien. And actually enforce it.
> 
> 2. 100k fine to hire an illegal alien and actually enforce it.


Exactly....make it a $1mil fine for hiring a illegal


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

someone had a good bit about the alligators idea. Something about giving the mexicans new boots and belts.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 31, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Americans donate more than any other nation. You are substituting your personal opinion for fact. Most of the people, nearly all, that donate to goodwill or the SA don't even get receipts.


Exclude religious and political donations, and yous give pretty much fuck all.

Political donations and religious donations are selfish acts because they're buying favours, not giving out of goodness.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 31, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Exclude religious and political donations, and yous give pretty much fuck all.
> 
> Political donations and religious donations are selfish acts because they're buying favours, not giving out of goodness.


Are PACs allowed under that idea? They don't directly donate, but can run media campaigns.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 31, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> Are PACs allowed under that idea? They don't directly donate, but can run media campaigns.


Political donations, bought and paid for PACS are no different.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 31, 2015)

Jimdamick said:


> Big difference, one being Canadians are generally pleasant and clean and peaceful. Also Canada has the Royal Canadian Mounted Police to guard the border, making it impenetrable, hence no wall needed.
> Our neighbor to the south, Mexico, is quite the opposite. It is full of criminals, the police are all paid off or murdered, the people are smelly. What I would do is dig a moat, fill it with alligators and piranhas, and have some bicycle paths built alongside it for the enjoyment of nature.
> .


lmao! smelly


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Americans donate more than any other nation.


sweden holds the distinction of most generous, actually.



Red1966 said:


> Most of the people, nearly all, that donate to goodwill or the SA don't even get receipts.


were you one of the mentally slow people they hired to sort through knick-knacks?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ya that's the one thing I miss everyone waving their cultural heritage flag it's just a sea of American flags here
> Nothing wrong with that but you're an American citizen you have a heritage a culture you should be proud and know it doesn't make you a bad citizen
> Americans seem to think that because they are American they must erase all cultural or heritage past
> 
> Uh hell no not in Canada be proud of who you are where you came from and what country you are currently in


Who says that? I don't know a single person who isn't proud of their heritage or ancestry.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Who says that? I don't know a single person who isn't proud of their heritage or ancestry.


well thats good ,  ive seen it a lot , and herd it a lot online mostly just really right wing people tho


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow this threads a fucking mess! I'll just say that the hardest working people I've ever worked with are Mexicans, and I employ about a dozen of them in my restaurants. That being said, I think fair is fair, and illegal is illegal. build a fucking wall.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> well thats good ,  ive seen it a lot , and herd it a lot online mostly just really right wing people tho


Huh. It's bullshit to label it a left or right issue. I think if people thought that or denounced their heritage there would only be one language in this country. There also wouldn't be 50 different ethnic neighborhoods in every big city. I think we're all proud of where we're from. I see Mexican flags everyday here in Austin, and back home in ny there are flags from everywhere where I'm from


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 31, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Wow this threads a fucking mess! I'll just say that the hardest working people I've ever worked with are Mexicans, and I employ about a dozen of them in my restaurants. That being said, I think fair is fair, and illegal is illegal. build a fucking wall.


It worked for Zhong Guo against Mongol hordes.
Then again, Mongol technology consisted of horses, silk shirts, bolt projectiles and fire. Maybe a catapult if fortunate enough to have commandeered one.
A wall would provide a filter, but not a solid defense. There is still the moral hazard problem within American capitalism which leaves incentive for the use of illegals on the table, unfettered. A defensive, economic policy needs to be applied as well if a holistic treatment of the issue is desired.
So long as the incentive is there, a wall is only an impediment, not a cure.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2015)

don't need a wall if you make a big fine for hiring undocumented immigrant. Mexico will need the wall...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 31, 2015)

Isn't there a pretty hefty fine already in place for hiring illegals?

It's weird but when this debate comes up at work the Mexicans are about 50/50 on the issue, or maybe they're just saying that because they're in America... I don't know. Half of them chime in with shit like "America is stupid for letting everyone who wants to be in here in here.. We need a wall to protect those of us who are legal." And then hey argue back and forth but it's pretty evenly split. There's also a bunch of them who really like Trump for standing up and saying something. A bunch of them told me they're going to vote for him!


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 31, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> It worked for Zhong Guo against Mongol hordes.
> Then again, Mongol technology consisted of horses, silk shirts, bolt projectiles and fire. Maybe a catapult if fortunate enough to have commandeered one.
> A wall would provide a filter, but not a solid defense. There is still the moral hazard problem within American capitalism which leaves incentive for the use of illegals on the table, unfettered. A defensive, economic policy needs to be applied as well if a holistic treatment of the issue is desired.
> So long as the incentive is there, a wall is only an impediment, not a cure.


If the wall worked against the Mongol Hordes why was there the Liao dynasty, the Jin dynasty, the Yuan dynasty, and the Qing dynasty?


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 31, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> If the wall worked against the Mongol Hordes why was there the Liao dynasty, the Jin dynasty, the Yuan dynasty, and the Qing dynasty?


I don't know (read:I'm not interested in researching it myself because I don't see the contextual value beyond the device as I used it).
Please enlighten me if it has any relevance.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Huh. It's bullshit to label it a left or right issue. I think if people thought that or denounced their heritage there would only be one language in this country. There also wouldn't be 50 different ethnic neighborhoods in every big city. I think we're all proud of where we're from. I see Mexican flags everyday here in Austin, and back home in ny there are flags from everywhere where I'm from


my statement wasnt solely directed to mexican culture more like all cultures , i wasnt labelling a left or right issue i said i mostly hear it from people who have strong "right winged" thoughts & beliefs


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 31, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> I don't know (read:I'm not interested in researching it myself because I don't see the contextual value beyond the device as I used it).
> Please enlighten me if it has any relevance.


If someone's determined enough to get around your wall they will get around your wall. The Liao and Jin dynasties never made it that far past the Great Wall(s) of China, but the Jin succeeded in pushing the Song out of Northern China into Southern China. The Yuan dynasty was Mongolian, Kublai Khan - one of Gengis Khan's grandsons -founded it. The Qing dynasty invaded China from Manchuria. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 31, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> If someone's determined enough to get around your wall they will get around your wall. The Liao and Jin dynasties never made it that far past the Great Wall(s) of China, but the Jin succeeded in pushing the Song out of Northern China into Southern China. The Yuan dynasty was Mongolian, Kublai Khan - one of Gengis Khan's grandsons -founded it. The Qing dynasty invaded China from Manchuria.



Well then, I'll take it you agree with my original point of a wall alone not being adequate to mitigate the problem to the complete satisfaction of the intent.
Thank you for the concise history lesson.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> my statement wasnt solely directed to mexican culture more like all cultures , i wasnt labelling a left or right issue i said i mostly hear it from people who have strong "right winged" thoughts & beliefs


Yeah i got ya. I saw what you said that's why I responded and asked. I guess I just don't understand how it isn't a left or right issue if you made it one by saying that it comes from right wingers.

Edit @sunni it doesn't matter either way, I don't care


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 31, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> Well then, I'll take it you agree with my original point of a wall alone not being adequate to mitigate the problem to the complete satisfaction of the intent.
> Thank you for the concise history lesson.


 Ah crap completely misread went back to reread and yes agree. Sorry!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 1, 2015)

Billions are wasted now on" border security" Its like a board game, get pinched and get sent back to Mexico or Honduras or El Salvador...regroup n try again. Its a joke. 


That dickbag who killed that poor Lady in Frisco was deported 5 times.. He's got a second grade education. How can some clown with a second grade education re enter the Country 5 times n continually outsmart the Border patrol. What a huge waste of resource .


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 1, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Billions are wasted now on" border security" Its like a board game, get pinched and get sent back to Mexico or Honduras or El Salvador...regroup n try again. Its a joke.
> 
> 
> That dickbag who killed that poor Lady in Frisco was deported 5 times.. He's got a second grade education. How can some clown with a second grade education re enter the Country 5 times n continually outsmart the Border patrol. What a huge waste of resource .


I think he accidentally shot her.


----------



## spandy (Sep 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Who says that? I don't know a single person who isn't proud of their heritage or ancestry.


My ancestors were mostly farmers. Good for them, but it doesn't get me wet. Nor does their skin color, or what spec of dirt they called home. Wasn't there, don't know what kind of people they really were other than all the feel good stories that were passed on. Hope they enjoyed life, because now they are dead.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 1, 2015)

spandy said:


> My ancestors were mostly farmers. Good for them, but it doesn't get me wet. Nor does their skin color, or what spec of dirt they called home. Wasn't there, don't know what kind of people they really were other than all the feel good stories that were passed on. Hope they enjoyed life, because now they are dead.


Did they need a visa and permission to come here?


----------



## spandy (Sep 2, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Did they need a visa and permission to come here?



They entered the country legally, and continued to be lawful contributors to society.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Who says that? I don't know a single person who isn't proud of their heritage or ancestry.



She read that on the internet........then moved to America.......


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 2, 2015)

spandy said:


> They entered the country legally, and continued to be lawful contributors to society.


Not what I asked. Your avoidance of an answer tells Me. All your folks did was get off the boat


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Sep 2, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Americans donate more than any other nation. You are substituting your personal opinion for fact. Most of the people, nearly all, that donate to goodwill or the SA don't even get receipts.


I volunteer at goodwill on a regular basis. People get their receipts 90% of the time. You believe what you want.


----------



## spandy (Sep 3, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> All your folks did was get off the boat


Ready to work to pay the debt owed to cross over.

Many peoples debt was so extreme, they died trying to work it off.

It wasn't a game of oh you caught me I go back try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 3, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> I volunteer at goodwill on a regular basis. People get their receipts 90% of the time. You believe what you want.


Thank you for volunteering.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 3, 2015)

spandy said:


> Ready to work to pay the debt owed to cross over.
> 
> Many peoples debt was so extreme, they died trying to work it off.
> 
> It wasn't a game of oh you caught me I go back try again tomorrow.


So your ancestors came here illegally. 

WHAT???

that's called bonded labor And was illegal. 
It also meant your ancestors lied when asked at their port of entry. That is unless they snuck in


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 3, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Exclude religious and political donations, and yous give pretty much fuck all.
> 
> Political donations and religious donations are selfish acts because they're buying favours, not giving out of goodness.


So any donation by anyone to anything doesn't count because "they're buying favours"? When I drop a $20 in the Salvation Army kettle, exactly what "favour" am I buying?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 3, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> I think he accidentally shot her.


While firing a gun on a crowded pier?


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 3, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> While firing a gun on a crowded pier?


So What would be his goal out it was intentional?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 3, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> I volunteer at goodwill on a regular basis. People get their receipts 90% of the time. You believe what you want.


When I donate, they hand me a blank receipt without asking if I want it.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 3, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> So What would be his goal out it was intentional?


A convicted felon firing a gun into a crowd? Maybe he didn't intend to shoot that particular person, but pretending he didn't mean to harm someone is illogical.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 3, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> A convicted felon firing a gun into a crowd? Maybe he didn't intend to shoot that particular person, but pretending he didn't mean to harm someone is illogical.


So all Accidents are actually intent to harm? 
Or does that only apply to Brown people?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 3, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> So all Accidents are actually intent to harm?


Pulling the gun out, extending in a direction where there are people, and pulling the trigger hardly constitutes an "accident".



ChesusRice said:


> Or does that only apply to Brown people?


Wow, straight to the "racist" meme?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2015)

Trump took the pledge not to run as in independent....he just sold his soul & lost all his "leverage". The RNC will make short work of him now. Powerful Republicans will form a PAC to defeat Trump, he's thru..


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump took the pledge not to run as in independent....he just sold his soul & lost all his "leverage". The RNC will make short work of him now. Powerful Republicans will form a PAC to defeat Trump, he's thru..



So what will draw us away ?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So what will draw us away ?


You'll see, they have had to play nice until now. They will take off the gloves now.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> You'll see, they have had to play nice until now. They will take off the gloves now.



And that will turn me off which is why I chose to support Trump so far.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> And that will turn me off which is why I chose to support Trump so far.....


He doesn't toe the "Party Line"


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

Wherever Donald goes, many votes will follow,...should it get too political for him, he can drag votes over to the other side by supporting Sanders or something.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Wherever Donald goes, many votes will follow,...should it get too political for him, he can drag votes over to the other side by supporting Sanders or something.


I would not put that passed him...


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> He doesn't toe the "Party Line"


 No, he is pushing it,...very unexpected.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I would not put that passed him...



About that leverage ?????


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No, he is pushing it,...very unexpected.


The Republicans really needed to work on their image with other races than white people to win a national election....Trump has a 15% favorable rating with Latinos. He's pushing it the wrong direction...


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 3, 2015)

That whole "sign a pledge" is fucking embarrassing.. It reeks of desperation. The GOP has become a national laughing stock.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2015)

Trump can only help the Democrats at this point..


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The Republicans really needed to work on their image with other races than white people to win a national election....Trump has a 15% favorable rating with Latinos. He's pushing it the wrong direction...



It`s funny you say that ,.. I`ve asked a few latino`s and some were smart but the most popular answer was, Trump,.. He`s got more money than the rest.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump took the pledge not to run as in independent....he just sold his soul & lost all his "leverage". The RNC will make short work of him now. Powerful Republicans will form a PAC to defeat Trump, he's thru..


Maybe his Lawyers found loophole and will sue the RNC if he doesn't get his way.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump can only help the Democrats at this point..



Wouldn`t that be a concern,...no,...wasn`t that the initial fear ?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s funny you say that ,.. I`ve asked a few latino`s and some were smart but the most popular answer was, Trump,.. He`s got more money than the rest.


You must know the 15%...


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> You must know the 15%...



Actually I got to go to the shopping center to see numbers of Spanish speaking, my area is closing in on Chinatown......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2015)

Like these guys...


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

I was thinking,...if you ask all those central Americans coming in through "Mexicans" Why ? they are leaving their country, they say that most everybody there is crooked, murderers, kidnappers and drug dealers, and when you ask Trump what he thinks about most Central Americans,...he says,....what they say. Somehow his is bad.....


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 4, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So any donation by anyone to anything doesn't count because "they're buying favours"? When I drop a $20 in the Salvation Army kettle, exactly what "favour" am I buying?


You're trying to buy Karma from the baby Jesus, obviously.

You know how I know?

Cos you just HAD to mention it (and more tellingly, the amount).

Well good on you Red, make sure to buy batteries for the smoke alarm since you're so "well to do" now.


----------



## nitro harley (Sep 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump can only help the Democrats at this point..


You could be right about Trump helping democrats. I have democrat friends that are starting to pump up trump, so Trump in some funny way is attracting people from both parties. We will have to see how it goes but I suddenly started liking most everything Trump said after his pledge. I am not backing Trump yet but I could, considering his situation with no lobbyist or donors that could influence a person . I think a lot of people are going to be very interested in hearing more from Trump as time goes by. imo


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> You're trying to buy Karma from the baby Jesus, obviously.
> 
> You know how I know?
> 
> ...


Odd assumption about a non-Christian. Pretty much all odd assumptions. Must be all that potato beer. Anyone not living in shithole Ireland would "well to do".


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The Republicans really needed to work on their image with other races than white people to win a national election....Trump has a 15% favorable rating with Latinos. He's pushing it the wrong direction...


The US is 70% white, soother races can go pound sand.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 4, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Odd assumption about a non-Christian. Pretty much all odd assumptions. Must be all that potato beer. Anyone not living in shithole Ireland would "well to do".


What's that?

Better check the oven, you don't wanna leave it on...


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> That whole "sign a pledge" is fucking embarrassing.. It reeks of desperation. The GOP has become a national laughing stock.


This is not a recent development.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> What's that?
> 
> Better check the oven, you don't wanna leave it on...


Do they have ovens in Ireland?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 4, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Do they have ovens in Ireland?


Dude, our social welfare pays moar than your minimum wage jobs...

#Therooftherooftheroofisonfire


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> The US is 70% white, soother races can go pound sand.


and 1/2 are democrats. So that only leaves 35%.....not enough to win a national election....good luck with that


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> and 1/2 are democrats. So that only leaves 35%.....not enough to win a national election....good luck with that


The Democrats were the political wing of the KKK, so you're making a distinction that isn't there. The Democrats give an award named after a person whose life's work was to kill as many minority babies as possible.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Dude, our social welfare pays moar than your minimum wage jobs...
> 
> #Therooftherooftheroofisonfire


Never had the need for welfare, nor held a minimum wage job past the age of 16. Funny how you're proud of being a parasite. I guess that's the top social class in Ireland-welfare scum. Come to think of it "welfare scum" does sound better than "Irish"


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

So fixing things at home to prosper is out of the question ? Run to the land of plenty till it`s the only Country in the world that has a chance, and let all the others be that evil empire .

Solutions to most problems are at the root cause. People not willing to stand up to the crime and evil will run on you when that time comes here.
I know they`re good people for the most part, and honest living willing too,...

When it happened here in the US, we had a civil war and the good guys won,.. it`s happening in Mexico and they run away and allow it to continue. Anybody see the problem ?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 4, 2015)

Didn't read entire thread...and I'm sorry but Donald Trump is a misogynistic, racist, narcissist.
If he even wins the rep nomination I would be flabbergasted. If he wins the Nov election...I'm leaving!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2015)

Red, so you believe that the 70% white people in America will all want to vote for Trump, just because they are white?...your delusional


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 4, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Never had the need for welfare, nor held a minimum wage job past the age of 16. Funny how you're proud of being a parasite. I guess that's the top social class in Ireland-welfare scum. Come to think of it "welfare scum" does sound better than "Irish"


I've never claimed welfare, I don't spite people who need it tho.

If some shit heads get a free ride as a result when most of the time aggressively investigating and the related court time to combat fraud costs more than it saves well then it's not worth getting upset over. 

Not many kids dying in fires here either.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Red, so you believe that the 70% white people in America will all want to vote for Trump, just because they are white?...your delusional


Where did I say that? You might be the one having delusions?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I've never claimed welfare, I don't spite people who need it tho.
> 
> If some shit heads get a free ride as a result when most of the time aggressively investigating and the related court time to combat fraud costs more than it saves well then it's not worth getting upset over.
> 
> Not many kids dying in fires here either.


Yes because lack of enforcement always insures compliance. I hear most off them die from Irish men buttfucking them to death.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Red, so you believe that the 70% white people in America will all want to vote for Trump, just because they are white?...your delusional



Ever think that affiliating yourself with a political Party is a bad no-no, Trump signed but also stated he would not support any other if they get the nomination. We know Trump started as himself, everybody else claimed a Party.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 4, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yes because lack of enforcement always insures compliance. I hear most off them die from Irish men buttfucking them to death.


Jesus Red, you're all fired up.

Hope you didn't treat your families like that...


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Jesus Red, you're all fired up.
> 
> Hope you didn't treat your families like that...


What makes you think I'm all fired up? Wishful thinking?


----------



## fandango (Sep 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Like these guys...


The only ones working in construction.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> The US is 70% white, soother races can go pound sand.


Uh right here.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2015)

fandango said:


> The only ones working in construction.


I doubt that...


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

fandango said:


> The only ones working in construction.



Oh, they work to get paid, you should see the shit I gotta do to get past their work skills.

I also work to get paid but I also have to go back and fix for free if I don`t do it right the first time. Guess who don`t.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I doubt that...



Go to your local vendors in the morning and get a ratio,.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2015)

The national polls say Trump has a 15% approval rating with latino's....


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The national polls say Trump has a 15% approval rating with latino's....



What about the Asians that out number the Latinos ?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> What about the Asians that out number the Latinos ?


You think there are more Asians than Latinos in America?.....


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

Illegally, I think so. In key voting States not sure,..totally, Latino for now.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

Trump will talk about his foreign relations plan on board BB61 the day before the next rep. meet and greet. A radio host stumped him about not knowing who the terrorists leaders are,...but who the fuck really knows that ? He promised a military crackdown as well,..out with the plants and in with the soldiers.

As you know, the president can do things military on site/right as of now..........


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 5, 2015)

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2014/01/24/in-2014-latinos-will-surpass-whites-as-largest-racialethnic-group-in-california/


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 5, 2015)

What is the response to the post that Mexicans say they come here because their country is full of rapists and murders, but when Trump says it hes the bad guy? Just curious of how you would rationalize that.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> What is the response to the post that Mexicans say they come here because their country is full of rapists and murders, but when Trump says it hes the bad guy? Just curious of how you would rationalize that.


All white people are racists, duh.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 5, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> What is the response to the post that Mexicans say they come here because their country is full of rapists and murders, but when Trump says it hes the bad guy? Just curious of how you would rationalize that.



They`re still scratching their heads, both upper and lower..............


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> All white people are racists, duh.



This is how lame an attempt will be.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 5, 2015)

It is still very, very early in this election cycle, but Trump has all so called political experts running back to their drawing boards. OOOPS!

*Poll: Trump beats Hillary head-to-head*
*http://www.surveyusa.com/client/PollReport.aspx?g=d950cadf-05ce-4148-a125-35c0cdab26c6
*
Trump beats *all* of the potential Dem candidates...
Hahahaha...wow, who woulda thunk?

The polling outfit - Survey USA - is rated "A" in Nate Silver's pollster rankings with a very small GOP bias. It's the clearest sign yet that the nomination is, at this point, Trump's to lose.

http://fivethirtyeight.com/interactives/pollster-ratings/


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> That whole "sign a pledge" is fucking embarrassing.. It reeks of desperation. The GOP has become a national laughing stock.


Same as the Chinese political process ....Hmmmm...Question Everything!


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 5, 2015)

Wavels said:


> It is still very, very early in this election cycle, but Trump has all so called political experts running back to their drawing boards. OOOPS!
> 
> *Poll: Trump beats Hillary head-to-head*
> *http://www.surveyusa.com/client/PollReport.aspx?g=d950cadf-05ce-4148-a125-35c0cdab26c6
> ...



It should read Trump beats Hillary and get`s head, I mean ahead,...I hear the bitch is back gunning for Hillary It`ll be a Tripp to watch.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Trump will talk about his foreign relations plan on board BB61 the day before the next rep. meet and greet. A radio host stumped him about not knowing who the terrorists leaders are,...but who the fuck really knows that ? He promised a military crackdown as well,..out with the plants and in with the soldiers.
> 
> As you know, the president can do things military on site/right as of now..........


Trump showed how not ready he is. The funny part is how he tried to cover it up. He still will receive my vote in the primary, just so I can vote against him in the general


----------



## nitro harley (Sep 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Trump showed how not ready he is. The funny part is how he tried to cover it up. He still will receive my vote in the primary, just so I can vote against him in the general


I doubt very much Trump will need your vote for the primary by the way things are picking up for him. You might be better off trying to figure out how to vote twice in the general.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> What is the response to the post that Mexicans say they come here because their country is full of rapists and murders, but when Trump says it hes the bad guy? Just curious of how you would rationalize that.


Where is it reported that Mexicans say they come here because their country is full of rapists and murderers?. Just wondering how you could say that. Trump is saying that for sure but he's a fool and so are you if you believe what you just said. Mexicans come here looking for work, not as refugees.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I doubt very much Trump will need your vote for the primary by the way things are picking up for him. You might be better off trying to figure out how to vote twice in the general.


Its gong to be a long year for Trump. He's going to fade once people tire of his over exposure. Some old white men will still vote for him. They have no sense. 

Trump in the general election would be a joke show and a disaster for Republicans so in a way I hope he wins the nomination from Grandpa's Old Party.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 6, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Where is it reported that Mexicans say they come here because their country is full of rapists and murderers?. Just wondering how you could say that. Trump is saying that for sure but he's a fool and so are you if you believe what you just said. Mexicans come here looking for work, not as refugees.


someone in this thread even said that anyone would come here if they were getting killed by the cartels and criminals that they have to live around. So there only coming here to work?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 6, 2015)

theres videos of people getting there heads choped off live. It's fucking violent out there. when you go into mexico they tell you to be back before a certain time because it is dangerous. cmon


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Where is it reported that Mexicans say they come here because their country is full of rapists and murderers?. Just wondering how you could say that. Trump is saying that for sure but he's a fool and so are you if you believe what you just said. Mexicans come here looking for work, not as refugees.



http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/mexicans-fleeing-drug-cartel-mayhem-seek-ing-u-s-asylum-record-breaking-numbers-article-1.1493183


Feeling stupid yet ??


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/mexicans-fleeing-drug-cartel-mayhem-seek-ing-u-s-asylum-record-breaking-numbers-article-1.1493183
> 
> 
> Feeling stupid yet ??


looks like a place I would want to raise my family. Wonder how much the rent is there?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/mexicans-fleeing-drug-cartel-mayhem-seek-ing-u-s-asylum-record-breaking-numbers-article-1.1493183
> 
> 
> Feeling stupid yet ??


I can't believe the mexican men of that town would let that happen. Fucking cowards. At least get together as a group and put up a fight. That shit wouldn't fly here in America.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

Fogdog may be on his way, it`s prime vacation land,...good company and they are in hospitals,....I mean very hospitable........


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I can't believe the mexican men of that town would let that happen. Fucking cowards. At least get together as a group and put up a fight. That shit wouldn't fly here in America.



If they had bravery in their blood, they could form in the US and do a frontal assault back into Mexico and take back what is theirs........The men that is, but welfare, car, home, Snap, Obama, Buck and Hillary are more appealing.....


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

I guess they think dying aint much of a live`n........


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I guess they think dying aint much of a live`n........


All I know is that if a white gang in America starting hanging woman and children in the streets there would be a str8 out war.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 6, 2015)

I would be in that war for damn sure.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> someone in this thread even said that anyone would come here if they were getting killed by the cartels and criminals that they have to live around. So there only coming here to work?


Umm well, someone said in this thread? And so we should respond to that as if it were true? Ok, so I'll bite on your statement "Just curious of how you would rationalize that." and just say there is nothing to rationalize. What you said is not true. The vast majority of illegal immigrants from Mexico and Asia for that matter are coming to the US to work.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 7, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Umm well, someone said in this thread? And so we should respond to that as if it were true? Ok, so I'll bite on your statement "Just curious of how you would rationalize that." and just say there is nothing to rationalize. What you said is not true. The vast majority of illegal immigrants from Mexico and Asia for that matter are coming to the US to work.


Yea, there are a lot that come here to work.


----------



## nitro harley (Sep 7, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Its gong to be a long year for Trump. He's going to fade once people tire of his over exposure. Some old white men will still vote for him. They have no sense.
> 
> *Trump in the general election would be a joke show* and a disaster for Republicans so in a way I hope he wins the nomination from Grandpa's Old Party.


I don't see it that way. It might be a joke show to you but that joke may be on you, we will have to wait and see how it plays out. It looks more like Hillary is going to have a long few weeks until her testimony is heard and so far she wins the joke show. imo.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 7, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Umm well, someone said in this thread? And so we should respond to that as if it were true? Ok, so I'll bite on your statement "Just curious of how you would rationalize that." and just say there is nothing to rationalize. What you said is not true. The vast majority of illegal immigrants from Mexico and Asia for that matter are coming to the US to work.



Umm, someone said in this thread ?,...You mean like,..."the vast majority of illegal immigrants from Mexico and Asia for that matter are coming to the US for work." ?

I gave you one of thousands of links and stories,... so I cited it as Buck says,....You don`t have to cite your assertion though, I also know that to be truthful,...but so was what I said.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

spandy said:


> They entered the country legally, and continued to be lawful contributors to society.


not really, they are responsible for the creation of a tax evading shitball like yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> A convicted felon firing a gun into a crowd? Maybe he didn't intend to shoot that particular person, but pretending he didn't mean to harm someone is illogical.


you refused to buy a smoke alarm in a house with newborn infants and a careless smoker.

it would be illogical to pretend that you didn't mean to burn your family alive.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I don't see it that way. It might be a joke show to you but that joke may be on you, we will have to wait and see how it plays out. It looks more like Hillary is going to have a long few weeks until her testimony is heard and so far she wins the joke show. imo.


Trump #1 joker, Hillary #2 joker They are quite the pair


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> The US is 70% white, soother races can go pound sand.


but you're totally not racist.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you refused to buy a smoke alarm in a house with newborn infants and a careless smoker.
> 
> it would be illogical to pretend that you didn't mean to burn your family alive.


He actually stated he knows how to incenerate a home while the people are sleeping


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 7, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> He actually stated he knows how to incenerate a home while the people are sleeping


Serious slip on his part there...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> He actually stated he knows how to incenerate a home while the people are sleeping


is there a statute of limitations on that?

i'm no rat, but he literally roasted his entire family alive, including a weeks old infant. and he's clearly homicidal. he'll strike again if he hasn't already.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> is there a statute of limitations on that?
> 
> i'm no rat, but he literally roasted his entire family alive, including a weeks old infant. and he's clearly homicidal. he'll strike again if he hasn't already.


no statute of limitations on murder


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2015)

*SHOCK POLL: Trump receives 25% of black vote in general election matchup.*
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/shock-poll-trump-receives-25-of-black-vote-in-general-election-matchup/

Wow, just simply wow...I do not support Trump in any way, shape or form, but I cannot resist admiring his ability to stir the pot and shake things up...

Good Will Trumping...hahahaha


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> *SHOCK POLL: Trump receives 25% of black vote in general election matchup.*
> http://www.theamericanmirror.com/shock-poll-trump-receives-25-of-black-vote-in-general-election-matchup/
> 
> Wow, just simply wow...I do not support Trump in any way, shape or form, but I cannot resist admiring his ability to stir the pot and shake things up...
> ...



You still running with that "hopey changey" thiny ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 8, 2015)

Or, Maybe the sorry game ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 8, 2015)

The Democrats are in sorry mode....


----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2015)

These charts illustrate why and how Trump has been able to achieve a shocking degree of traction in the current polls.



















http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-09-07/698k-native-born-americans-lost-their-job-august-why-suddenly-most-important-jobs-ch
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-09-04/not-so-fast-those-rising-wages
https://research.stlouisfed.org/fred2/series/LNU02073413
https://research.stlouisfed.org/fred2/series/LNU02073395


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 11, 2015)

Wavels said:


> These charts illustrate why and how Trump has been able to achieve a shocking degree of traction in the current polls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Americans are just fucking lazy?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 12, 2015)

it's looking good.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 14, 2015)

George Will discribed Donald J. Trump perfectly, a bloviating orangatan. 

He has no real policies other than keeping people out, does he really think he can insult his way into the presidency?


----------



## Wavels (Sep 14, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> George Will discribed Donald J. Trump perfectly, a bloviating orangatan.
> 
> He has no real policies other than keeping people out, does he really think he can insult his way into the presidency?


Yes he does...and strangely enough, it might even work..


“Trump is crazy, but…” How badly do voters want political change?
http://www.nationaljournal.com/s/68280/rise-crazy-buts


----------



## Wavels (Sep 14, 2015)

Crazy seems to trump career politician so far....





http://www.washingtonpost.com/page/2010-2019/WashingtonPost/2015/09/14/National-Politics/Polling/question_15954.xml?uuid=Q0GBHlqVEeWEdXgcyYUWUg


----------



## nitro harley (Sep 14, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Crazy seems to trump career politician so far....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wavels, I will take Trump for the win.


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 14, 2015)

It honestly terrifies me that Trump has a snowballs chance in hell.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 14, 2015)

In recent polls if it comes down between Bernie and Trump, Bernie wins. 

Feel the Bern.


----------



## god1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Why not a Wacky Socialist vs a Wacky Business Dude.
Can't be any worse than the Ball Club guy or Nutty Professor.
It'll be a grand social experiment. I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## spandy (Sep 14, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> It honestly terrifies me that Trump has a snowballs chance in hell.



Trump is selling personality, Bernie is selling policy. 

Americans don't care about policy unless they can text their vote during commercials.


----------



## Po boy (Sep 14, 2015)

i'm really looking forward to wednesday night's debate. should be fun watching the other candidates trying to rattle donald.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 14, 2015)

god1 said:


> Why not a Wacky Socialist vs a Wacky Business Dude.
> Can't be any worse than the Ball Club guy or Nutty Professor.
> It'll be a grand social experiment. I'm actually looking forward to it.


Except our country and way if life It's in the line


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 14, 2015)

Po boy said:


> i'm really looking forward to wednesday night's debate. should be fun watching the other candidates trying to rattle donald.


I'm sure it'll be like the first one, where it all starts out fine and dandy and ends up with trump saying shit he'll later have to defend. Something about women being fat or stinky cunts or something. I'll laugh my ass off but I'll be super surprised if he busts out some plans or anything actually related to being president lol.


----------



## god1 (Sep 14, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Except our country and way if life It's in the line


I don't mean any disrespect, but if you've been paying attention it's been on the line for a while. I suspect we'd disagree about the problems so I won't bother to comment.

Besides, I want to see Trump make some "fabulous" deals.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sanders would kill Trump in a debate, that would be funny to see


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 15, 2015)

Trump & Carson are shiny new toys conservatives can play around with but when the primaries roll around they'll vote for a polititian you'll see.

I watched his speech tonight, all that he has coming out his mouth is crap. Can't wait for wednesday night they are coming after him and he will fold like a cheap suit, he has a glass chin and can't take whats coming to him!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 15, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Trump & Carson are shiny new toys conservatives can play around with but when the primaries roll around they'll vote for a polititian you'll see.
> 
> I watched his speech tonight, all that he has coming out his mouth is crap. Can't wait for wednesday night they are coming after him and he will fold like a cheap suit, he has a glass chin and can't take whats coming to him!


What do you think are some of the tactics we'll see in the next debates against Trump? 

Is it the same sort of forum with the same 3 mediators?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you think are some of the tactics we'll see in the next debates against Trump?
> 
> Is it the same sort of forum with the same 3 mediators?


Same setup as the first debate you have an undercard followed by the main event but with a twist, there will be 11 on stage not the 10 FOX had, CNN is doing it at the Reagan library. They have their own folks modarating. 

Someone has to step up now and rattle Trumps cage, might be Jeb, Carson already said thats not his game. You will see Trump wilt if that happens he's too thin skinned.

The GOP cant let him control the agenda all the way to the primaries, they gotta turn this ship around now he's upside down with Hispanic voters 70% hate him, i should know I'm Hispanic, i watch Telemundo he's dead to voting Hispanics in this Country especially after kicking Jorge Ramos out of his press conference, I know he let him back in later on but the optics of him doing that kills any chance with the largest growing demographic in this country.

The GOP cannot win the White House if they can't win the Hispanic vote plain and simple, I can't stand the man.

My parents and their freinds can't stand the man and almost every Hispanic I know so I really think that 70% might be lowballing it.

Hispanics love Jeb down in Florida i dk if that translate to Hispanic support accross this land. I don't support him.


----------



## spandy (Sep 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders would kill Trump in a debate, that would be funny to see





Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you think are some of the tactics we'll see in the next debates against Trump?
> 
> Is it the same sort of forum with the same 3 mediators?



Lets just hope the Donald doesn't try to take Bernie's mic away.

Cause Bernie would totally just stand there and take it.


----------



## god1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Same setup as the first debate you have an undercard followed by the main event but with a twist, there will be 11 on stage not the 10 FOX had, CNN is doing it at the Reagan library. They have their own folks modarating.
> 
> Someone has to step up now and rattle Trumps cage, might be Jeb, Carson already said thats not his game. You will see Trump wilt if that happens he's too thin skinned.
> 
> ...



Curious how you explain the other 30% that like him?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 15, 2015)

god1 said:


> Curious how you explain the other 30% that like him?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2015)

We cannot vote for an owned candidate. We can`t do it,...Sanders is selling policy,.. yea, that`s always worked, get them hooked and change after elected.
Their is no change after elected for Trump. 

This time around,...the end of the Republican Party,...Next time around, the end of the Democratic party, all equals inability to pay off elected Presidents.

Obama promise health reform, penned a good deal for America, then sold out to big insurance companies at our expense.
Gitmo isn`t gone, and the pullout in Iraq is sending us back blind.

Nothing paid for politicians say or do to get elected will come to fruition,....

Want that shit to continue ?,....elect an owned candidate.

All candidates have favors to fulfill,.. except Trump.

We will never know until we try. Same-ole,.... same-ole,....has got to go.


----------



## god1 (Sep 15, 2015)

People running for presidential office can't sell policy, by definition it's impossible. They sell wet dreams. The reality hits when they finally get into office. Our whole election process would be different if we voted based on policy.

This election cycle is fundamentally made of up of two camps, the "free stuff" guys and those searching for a "savior" from the "free stuff" guys.

It's not the season of moderates.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 15, 2015)

god1 said:


> Curious how you explain the other 30% that like him?


Those numbers are pre Jorge Ramos. I suspect those numbers are going to be worse, and out of 30% you have 12% who don't know him at all. So with 18% favorability I smell his carcas rotting away.

Again i feel those numbers are skewed but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 15, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> We cannot vote for an owned candidate. We can`t do it,...Sanders is selling policy,.. yea, that`s always worked, get them hooked and change after elected.
> Their is no change after elected for Trump.
> 
> This time around,...the end of the Republican Party,...Next time around, the end of the Democratic party, all equals inability to pay off elected Presidents.
> ...



We all know every politician in Washington is in the pocket of some big interest group on both sides of the isle but i can't see a clown like Trump be the leader of this Nation, i give Carson a shot before i give Trump a shot.

Obama did try to close Gitmo but the GOP wont let him, he gave us the ACA, its not perfect...it needs tweaking but the GOP wont help to fix it, a Conservative Majority Supreme Court twice has put their stamp of approval on the ACA its here to stay its the law of the land it can only be changed by an act of Congress! Remember the 3 branches of Government no future President can change the law be he/she Republican.

Its so obvious he likes to give Peace a chance he's the only President with a Nobel peace prize, he ran on a platform of ending wars. Bush lied to the American people and got us into war on 2 fronts costing the economy trillions of dollars that we're still paying for. Bush created Al Queda and ISIS when he took out Saddam.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2015)

I wont vote for anyone that started as a political party. We are where we`re at because of them.

Obama can close the camp at will.

The Supreme court should not even be involved, yes it`s Constitutional, and within the law,...But it`s the second version of it, the first draft Obama penned,.. Worked for everyone equally and fairly and always. He sold that to lobbyists for big insurance and I will never forget it. We`re stuck with ACA2.0 that only works for exchanges and big insurance. Nothing or no-one else.

His Nobel is a joke and you know it. He ended nothing, he postponed the inevitable. Now we have Both ISIS and refugees angry at us.
Sadam was killing his own people and was taken out, ISIS is killing there own people brutally as well, they are allowed to continue by Obama. He has no choices, if he goes all out on ISIS now, what does that say about his Nobel ?

WE can`t go on having a two Party system bought and paid for by the super rich.

Had Carson or Sanders said they would not support the eventual nominee,...they might get consideration. But they are bought and pre-programed.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2015)

Besides, I just learned today that Carson tried to smash his mamma`s head with a hammer and stab his friend over a radio station.

Why would I vote for that guy ? You don`t touch momma, she`s the first person you ever met and made you. The friend prolly deserved it but momma ??? No no.........


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 15, 2015)

I just saw a Donald Trump speech that was suppose to be about foreign policy, except there were no polocies foriegn or domestic.

The ringmaster of the GOP Presidential clown campaign.


----------



## nitro harley (Sep 15, 2015)

I am beginning to think Trump might pull it off. The clown show is starting to look like the politicians from both parties and Trump is the puppet master pulling the strings. imo


----------



## hyroot (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## heckler73 (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow? Bernie has a unicorn AND rainbow lasers?

If you guys are starving for some real politics, you can always watch the Canuck leaders debate on www.cpac.ca and see how it is _*supposed*_ to work.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I am beginning to think Trump might pull it off. The clown show is starting to look like the politicians from both parties and Trump is the puppet master pulling the strings. imo


He's an entertainer, and they seem to get elected. I'm a middle of the road conservative but Trump scares me. What scares me most is the ratings and the fact that he has such a lead. Is this Obama mania all over again?

Man is powerful and charismatic, have to give him that. Recent sold out Dallas rally of a huge 20K peeps..... and how does he start out? Trump - "notice there's no teleprompter?"  Nice Obama shot. 

Brilliant strategy. Guy is good.....at what he does best - sales. Now, how many sucker bets are out there?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> Wow? Bernie has a unicorn AND rainbow lasers?
> 
> If you guys are starving for some real politics, you can always watch the Canuck leaders debate on www.cpac.ca and see how it is _*supposed*_ to work.


Everything is gonna be "free" if Sanders gets elected - health care, college, cell phones.....oh wait we already have that with the current Socialist-in-Chief. On the excellent FOX show "The Five" yesterday they pointed out that if elected and if his freebie policies were approved, his financial (irresponsibility) would cost a whopping 17 trillion.

FAIL


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> On the excellent FOX show "The Five"
> 
> FAIL


Yep FAIL.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Yep FAIL.


You never watch it.

FAIL


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You never watch it.
> 
> FAIL


Lol, Fox News should be listed with the comedy channels.


----------



## god1 (Sep 16, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Yep FAIL.



Well rather than just criticize and condemn, why don't you offer your expertise, calculate the cost, present your analysis and demonstrate how it's going to get paid for.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, Fox News should be listed with the comedy channels.


The Five do have a great sense of humor. Give them a try rather than spouting the same old ignorant liberal mantras.

It's not FOX you hate. You feel threatened by their truths as they expose the left for the crooks and hypocrites that they are.

Enjoy your Kool Aid


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

god1 said:


> Well rather than just criticize and condemn, why don't you offer your expertise, calculate the cost, present your analysis and demonstrate how it's going to get paid for.


More like insult the messenger, when they can't handle the message.

Very intolerant bunch, censorship freaks too.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 16, 2015)

god1 said:


> Well rather than just criticize and condemn, why don't you offer your expertise, calculate the cost, present your analysis and demonstrate how it's going to get paid for.


Yeah like that is going to happen.
I am surprised he remembers to breath.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah like that is going to happen.
> I am surprised he remembers to breath.


brain farts


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> The Five do have a great sense of humor. Give them a try rather than spouting the same old ignorant liberal mantras.
> 
> It's not FOX you hate. You feel threatened by their truths as they expose the left for the crooks and hypocrites that they are.
> 
> Enjoy your Kool Aid


Oh Benny, Benny, Benny from the Block...

Remember when Eric Bolling said on the gun control issue that countries with higher gun controller and stricter gun laws face more gun violence? Yeah that's absolutely false. 

Or when Napolitano said that emails released to the public showed where Ambassador Stevens was in Libya thus getting him killed? Not true.

When Sandra Smith said that 95% of Planned Parenthood services were abortions? Another lie.

Remember when George Will said that Reagan had a month of 1 million jobs created? Liar liar pants on fire.

Etc. etc. etc., I can go on. 

SO TRUTHFUL.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh Benny, Benny, Benny from the Block...
> 
> Remember when Eric Bolling said on the gun control issue that countries with higher gun controller and stricter gun laws face more gun violence?


Spin, take it out of context, do what you do best.

Here's what actually went down. 
http://mediamatters.org/video/2015/08/04/foxs-eric-bolling-on-amy-schumers-gun-safety-pu/204767

I have heard Bolling say on several occasions what's actually true, that no-gun zones have the most incidences of violence and the only way to protect communities is to give law abiding and sane people hand guns so they can protect themselves.

in another "fight" with Geraldo Rivera. 

“Do you agree that crazy people shouldn’t have access to guns,” Rivera asked pointedly.

“Absolutely,” Bolling replied. “Arming people with – sane people – with handguns and rifles, makes the community a lot more safe.”


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Spin, take it out of context, do what you do best.
> 
> Here's what actually went down.
> http://mediamatters.org/video/2015/08/04/foxs-eric-bolling-on-amy-schumers-gun-safety-pu/204767
> ...


Oh yeah it's a spin? I wasn't talking about his argument with Geraldo Rivera, it was when Juan Williams was on the show.

http://beta.criticalmention.com/app/#clip/view?15879061/token/5443200d-aae2-4d39-9a23-29f9689905e9

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24054955

Or the studies that found in areas with higher gun ownership there's higher homicides. Remember that 1992 FSU study that the NRA loves to tout? Well, it's a mathematical impossible and a professor at Harvard proved it wrong. 

Fact of the matter is that while you sit there going like this:  about the government, etc., you're taking the exact bait that interest groups are feeding you. Doesn't it just taste yummy? If only you did your research yourself.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I wont vote for anyone that started as a political party. We are where we`re at because of them.
> 
> Obama can close the camp at will.
> 
> ...


Gitmo was created after 9/11 by an act of congress, and if you understood the 3 branches of Government NO president can close it down, it requires an act of Congress... Civics 101, guess you didn't do to well in that class huh? Your statements truly demenstrate that you lack understanding of that vital fact, google it if you care to want to know how that works.

The moment Bush went in and took out Saddam AlQaeda, then ISIS was created by the vacuum left behind. We had a sworn enemy of Iran when Saddam was there, remember Iran-Iraq war?

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> The Five do have a great sense of humor. Give them a try rather than spouting the same old ignorant liberal mantras.
> 
> It's not FOX you hate. You feel threatened by their truths as they expose the left for the crooks and hypocrites that they are.
> 
> Enjoy your Kool Aid


If FOX was so " fair & balanced" how come they never mention Michael Morell, (hint) W's PDB.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> The Five do have a great sense of humor. Give them a try rather than spouting the same old ignorant liberal mantras.
> 
> It's not FOX you hate. You feel threatened by their truths as they expose the left for the crooks and hypocrites that they are.
> 
> Enjoy your Kool Aid


You just called me a liberal...

That's fucking HILARIOUS.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 16, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Gitmo was created after 9/11 by an act of congress, and if you understood the 3 branches of Government NO president can close it down, it requires an act of Congress... Civics 101, guess you didn't do to well in that class huh? Your statements truly demenstrate that you lack understanding of that vital fact, google it if you care to want to know how that works.
> 
> The moment Bush went in and took out Saddam AlQaeda, then ISIS was created by the vacuum left behind. We had a sworn enemy of Iran when Saddam was there, remember Iran-Iraq war?
> 
> B4L



I don`t need to Google it scholar.

Gitmo is a military base with a military prison. While Obama and Kerry can`t touch funding for it, Obama can evac. it at will. Congress does not move troops.....eva. He can order all off the base, Who`s down there ?...the 3rd. As soon as he puts the 3rd in place he can evac. it. He is the CinC.
That is that. His problem is , he has to charge the prisoners with war crimes or return them to their country as POW`s. He wont get the go to put them in US prisons so he will have to set them free or return them.

He wont do any of that because he knows what will happen.


Yes, I remember the tanker wars and how the US BB`s pretty much ended that with presence alone. No further action against shipping went down with those two in the Gulf.

Sadam was killing his own people that were against his policies. Now, Bush may have struck down Sadam, but because of ROE`s could not suppress the reaction after. You forget that NO WARRANT WAS SERVED (declaration of war)....that changes everything.

More bad guys are running around Iraq now, not because Sadam is gone, it`s because nothing was put into play after the deed. That`s right,....Obama has done nothing in 8 years but pull troops out and let bad guys grow.

Today you have refugees in Hungary hating on the US because of the lack of the help they should have gotten.

Where you one of the .."get out" .. people that thought things would improve after we pulled out? The,... "it`s none of our business"... guys ?....


However he did it, Sadam was an elected official, the sloppy job of putting an official back in place by the Administration, I think it was Hillary at the time, was piss poor and boarders on criminal,....that`s why we have ISIS,....ISIS killed off all those threats from the .."Badass".. Iraq has in charge.

Well done,....agree ?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t need to Google it scholar.
> 
> Gitmo is a military base with a military prison. While Obama and Kerry can`t touch funding for it, Obama can evac. it at will. Congress does not move troops.....eva. He can order all off the base, Who`s down there ?...the 3rd. As soon as he puts the 3rd in place he can evac. it. He is the CinC.
> That is that. His problem is , he has to charge the prisoners with war crimes or return them to their country as POW`s. He wont get the go to put them in US prisons so he will have to set them free or return them.
> ...



Ok, I understand now. You are a worshipper of that echo chamber called FOX. It's all Obamas fault. Look I'm not an Obama supporter, however I will support MY president Replican or Democrat


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Look I'm not an Obama supporter, however I will support MY president Replican or Democrat


How far does that extend? For example, do you support the NSA domestic spying program or the drone program that has killed an American citizen abroad? 

I understand where you're coming from, but I think nationalism can be dangerous


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How far does that extend? For example, do you support the NSA domestic spying program or the drone program that has killed an American citizen abroad?
> 
> I understand where you're coming from, but I think nationalism can be dangerous


I'm just saying I just don't hate our President simply because i dissagree with him, black, white, Democrat or Republican like some folks do. That is all I'm saying.

Domestic spying has been going on for decades and the drone program has been ramped up under this administration but the alternative are more body bags.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm just saying I just don't hate our President simply because i dissagree with him, black, white, Democrat or Republican like some folks do. That is all I'm saying.
> 
> Domestic spying has been going on for decades and the drone program has been ramped up under this administration but the alternative are more body bags.


Aah, I see, good sentiment, I feel the same way. People who hate the policy because of the president, even if it's actually a good policy, are idiots.. I'm not sure I can really hold conservatives responsible for that though because the liberal/conservative paradigm affects both, _liberals_ and _conservatives_.. Both of them see the "left/right" issue while ignoring the "up/down" issue.. I think people in our society are all equally as susceptible to political/social propaganda, and we've all been exposed to it on a daily basis our entire lives, regardless of any of our personal beliefs or feelings about our educations or where we were born or the way we grew up or any of that


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2015)

Stick it to them Donald


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2015)

I seen a drone on the 4th of July. What is there purpose?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Ok, I understand now. You are a worshipper of that echo chamber called FOX. It's all Obamas fault. Look I'm not an Obama supporter, however I will support MY president Replican or Democrat



See, right here, you fucking end credibility with me. You blab shit that you create and jot it down in hopes that the reader don`t see through you.
If you knew me at all you would know I give credit where it`s do and criticize where the blame falls.

I happen to like a lot of what Obama has done and stands for. Obama picked a Sec/State that will obey, not get things done. Obama fired every General that warned him of his consequences. They know better, he does not. Here we are in the middle of it, and people like you will excuse the hell out of it. They lost their jobs, people are still being brutally murdered and he just wants Democrats to win the next election,...You wont see him admit,....they told me so.

I will support my President as well, but I wont do it blind. 

The one time he realized that shit was too real,...he handed the Chem. Weps. war in Syria over to the Pentagon. In that case bullying one of the armies involved would give advantage to the other. Solution,......Kick the shit out of both armies until the Chem. Weps. are no longer an option and are destroyed.

We all know what happened there. I can pretty much guess that you have no idea what Syria would look like today had the Navy been given the commitment to go................


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 17, 2015)

Your coward like,....FOX viewer and run tactic,....shows your aged .


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 17, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Your coward like,....FOX viewer and run tactic,....shows your aged .



I'm an Independant I look at all sides. The left, right, far right. Rush limpdick, Fox, MSNBC, Cnn, washington report, cspan and on and on. Most just listen to 1 idealogy only and man are you blatantly a hater!

And yes you are correct I am aged as you say but open minded unlike yourself who will vote against your self best interest based on hate, I use Obamacare because it can keep me alive yet I don't support all his views.
B4L


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 17, 2015)

It's a shame Obama held Biden back.

Quit bidin' your time,
Biden 2016


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2015)

Most Republicans lose me with science denial & climate change. They wish to de-fund the EPA?....really?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Most Republicans lose me with science denial & climate change. They wish to de-fund the EPA?....really?


Biden is a name you can trust not to defund the EPA.

Don't let Obama's failures bring his name down.

Unleash the Biden 2016


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Biden is a name you can trust not to defund the EPA.
> 
> Don't let Obama's failures bring his name down.
> 
> Unleash the Biden 2016


Unfortunately Biden will be a hard sell, as most will see him as just more of the same. He's tainted by association. Voters on both sides want change.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2015)

god1 said:


> People running for presidential office can't sell policy, by definition it's impossible. They sell wet dreams. The reality hits when they finally get into office. Our whole election process would be different if we voted based on policy.
> 
> This election cycle is fundamentally made of up of two camps, the "free stuff" guys and those searching for a "savior" from the "free stuff" guys.
> 
> It's not the season of moderates.


especially with people like you around pushing for fucking eugenics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> You just called me a liberal...
> 
> That's fucking HILARIOUS.


yeah, we would never invite a racist anti-semite metal-bug like you to our party.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 17, 2015)

Trump was befuddled and gobsmacked in last nights "debate"
Fiorina and Rubio were the primary beneficiaries of Trump's abject and obvious confusion.
Good stuff.

Now on Oct. 13 we all we get to see the Dems hash it out for the first time...load up on the popcorn and jujubes, Kids!


Maybe Gov. Moonbeam will announce and provide us with mirthful, additional entertainment!! ----- http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/jerry-brown-considering-running-president_1031871.html
Gaadzooks!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Most Republicans lose me with science denial & climate change. They wish to de-fund the EPA?....really?


They will deny, deny, deny science and the biggest denier of them all ...James Inhoffe chairs the science commitee, hell the bozos believe the earth is 5,000 yers old! Really these are the thoughts of elected officials. The Republican party 2015 are graduates of clown college. Whew! 

What ever happened to the party of Lincoln?
B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 17, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Trump was befuddled and gobsmacked in last nights "debate"
> Fiorina and Rubio were the primary beneficiaries of Trump's abject and obvious confusion.
> Good stuff.
> 
> ...


Loading up on the popcorn pulled up a chair!!


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm an Independant I look at all sides. The left, right, far right. Rush limpdick, Fox, MSNBC, Cnn, washington report, cspan and on and on. Most just listen to 1 idealogy only and man are you blatantly a hater!
> 
> And yes you are correct I am aged as you say but open minded unlike yourself who will vote against your self best interest based on hate, I use Obamacare because it can keep me alive yet I don't support all his views.
> B4L



Where in this world did you pull this log of shit out of ? You must tell me where all this info on me was gotten. When you talk this kind of shit,...it reeks of Democrat.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 19, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


>



LOL!!! That is Barak Obama's platform!!! Go BARRY!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! That is Barak Obama's platform!!! Go BARRY!!!!


not even close. you are a racist of low intelligence.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2015)

This guy in my English class made an argument about WW2 paving the way for the work force in America. In his opinion WW2 helped minorities get better jobs in America because all of the white people where fighting in the war. Do people really think like that?


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 20, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> This guy in my English class made an argument about WW2 paving the way for the work force in America. In his opinion WW2 helped minorities get better jobs in America because all of the white people where fighting in the war. Do people really think like that?


It is true.
And what happened to the larger minority work force after the war?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> It is true.
> And what happened to the larger minority work force after the war?


now that I read his argument again It makes more sense. They held it down while others were at war. Just sounds like something is off to me but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 20, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> now that I read his argument again It makes more sense. They held it down while others were at war. Just sounds like something is off to me but I can't put my finger on it.


It is called supply and demand. When there was plenty of white people the businesses could afford to be prejudiced against women, minorities, etc. When labor became scarce they were forced to accept people that would not normally have been considered. After the war things never went back to the way it was previously as people had proven themselves in their jobs. It has been getting better ever since.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 21, 2015)

You people are so full of it,...the last few posts couldn`t be more wrong. Minorities, ?? Really ??,.... It was the women that built the Tanks, jeeps, guns, artillery, shipping, clothes and the rest of the needs,....A lot of guys didn`t come back. 

You guys are ridiculous and so far out,.............

Prejudice is legal,...Shut ya PC asses up.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 21, 2015)

Guess who's gonna build the wall when Trump gives his cronies no bid contracts? Illegal Mexicans Hahahaha.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 21, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is called supply and demand. When there was plenty of white people the businesses could afford to be prejudiced against women, minorities, etc. When labor became scarce they were forced to accept people that would not normally have been considered. After the war things never went back to the way it was previously as people had proven themselves in their jobs. It has been getting better ever since.


They got fired after the war for the most part


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 22, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> They got fired after the war for the most part


Yeah, cause only white men have jobs now.

Moving on....


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Most Republicans lose me with science denial & climate change. They wish to de-fund the EPA?....really?



Shouldn`t the EPA be met with ligatures ? Is it not the EPA that is ruining farming and changing the way we till our soil, with fees and taxes and rules that nobody wants. Member the guy with the pond on his land ? The EPA will soon have total control over what you can or cannot do with your land.

The denial is not that Global warming occurs, or is occurring,.. The denial is how vital the cronies and studies make it appear.

We should address Global warming, but not make such a "money grab/Legislative free for all" out of it. In no way shape or form does the US put the kind of pollution it used to into the air. The rest of the world isn`t our problem,....Remember ? We gonna police the sky now ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 22, 2015)

Whatever we do goes East over the Atlantic and enters Europe or Africa, Whatever they do goes East over the Pacific and enters our soil.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 22, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Where in this world did you pull this log of shit out of ? You must tell me where all this info on me was gotten. When you talk this kind of shit,...it reeks of Democrat.





OddBall1st said:


> Where in this world did you pull this log of shit out of ? You must tell me where all this info on me was gotten. When you talk this kind of shit,...it reeks of Democrat.


My first two votes were for the last moderate/Republican Ronald Reagan but I have voted along the Democratic ticket since. I drank the kool aid and believed in the compassionate/conservatism crap and trickle down economics, 35 years later and all I ever got was a trickle while the fat cats got fatter.

I don't believe in wealth distribution but I do believe in paying your fair share of taxes, I don't believe in welfare to everyone who applies and hate corporate welfare. Shipping jobs overseas, you can't even speak to an American when calling support for products sold here in America!

Tell me if you refuse to support a party who isn't inclusive and are full of bigots/mysogonist/homophobes/science deniers and there's only 2 parties to choose from would you choose the party full of nuts? I'm not saying everyone in the GOP are bigots and intolerant, but receive comfort in that party, who would you choose?

I look at it this way I won't vote for a party who believes the earth is 5,000 years old.

BTW, this thread is about Donald Trump who is a hater, then what does that make you if you support him?

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 22, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> My first two votes were for the last moderate/Republican Ronald Reagan but I have voted along the Democratic ticket since. I drank the kool aid and believed in the compassionate/conservatism crap and trickle down economics, 35 years later and all I ever got was a trickle while the fat cats got fatter.
> 
> I don't believe in wealth distribution but I do believe in paying your fair share of taxes, I don't believe in welfare to everyone who applies and hate corporate welfare. Shipping jobs overseas, you can't even speak to an American when calling support for products sold here in America!
> 
> ...





Well, both the R and D are full equally of the same cronies and goodies. There`s no such thing as someone else, otherwise we would have more than just the RNC and DNC. Trump is someone else who will have to commit, in order to have a shot at collapsing the Republican party. If you accuse me of being a hater of the RNC and DNC, well I`m that.

The poor logic of the last sentence of your reply is showing why I ..."hate".... because people don`t understand other words or have the privilege of opposition.

They understand Republican or Democrat, and that`s it.

That`s not cool.....................Trump 101b


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 22, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> My first two votes were for the last moderate/Republican Ronald Reagan but I have voted along the Democratic ticket since. I drank the kool aid and believed in the compassionate/conservatism crap and trickle down economics, 35 years later and all I ever got was a trickle while the fat cats got fatter.
> 
> I don't believe in wealth distribution but I do believe in paying your fair share of taxes, I don't believe in welfare to everyone who applies and hate corporate welfare. Shipping jobs overseas, you can't even speak to an American when calling support for products sold here in America!
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 22, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Well, both the R and D are full equally of the same cronies and goodies. There`s no such thing as someone else, otherwise we would have more than just the RNC and DNC. Trump is someone else who will have to commit, in order to have a shot at collapsing the Republican party. If you accuse me of being a hater of the RNC and DNC, well I`m that.
> 
> The poor logic of the last sentence of your reply is showing why I ..."hate".... because people don`t understand other words or have the privilege of opposition.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day the Republicans will vote for a politician 
Not a charlatan like Trump, right now he is pandering to the folks who believe in devisiveness and hate.

Either you're enjoying the clown show that is Trump or quite simply you're buying into the hate.

Shit I would rather vote for Carly Fiorina than vote for Trump at least she isn't pandering to the haters among us.

As I said I support Repulican ideology in a moderate society, but the GOP has been taken over by weirdos. You don't have anyone in that party who will stand up to the nuts who took control. Boehner and McConell only care about keeping their jobs. They're even thinking of letting the kooks shut down the Government again over planned parenthood.

Whatever happened to the party of Lincoln?

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> At the end of the day the Republicans will vote for a politician
> Not a charlatan like Trump, right now he is pandering to the folks who believe in devisiveness and hate.
> 
> Either you're enjoying the clown show that is Trump or quite simply you're buying into the hate.
> ...


There's a phenomenon called "party shifts" where political parties, over time, shift their ideology. It's the same reason why the Democrats aren't the "Party of Strom Thurmond" anymore. He split with the Democrats and created the "Dixiecrats" (States' Rights Democratic Party) when Truman ended racial discrimination in the U.S. Army, wanted to create a permanent Fair Employment Practices Commission, put his weight behind the elimination of state poll taxes, and supported drafting federal anti-lynching laws. Strom finally switched to the Republicans after the Civil Rights Act of 1964.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> There's a phenomenon called "party shifts" where political parties, over time, shift their ideology. It's the same reason why the Democrats aren't the "Party of Strom Thurmond" anymore. He split with the Democrats and created the "Dixiecrats" (States' Rights Democratic Party) when Truman ended racial discrimination in the U.S. Army, wanted to create a permanent Fair Employment Practices Commission, put his weight behind the elimination of state poll taxes, and supported drafting federal anti-lynching laws. Strom finally switched to the Republicans after the Civil Rights Act of 1964.


Ergo, the rise of the Southern stratergy, not too many folks know that. It is why down south many black folks are Republicans, heck Lincoln a (R) freed the slaves.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 22, 2015)

It seems like Donald Trumps campaign is beginning to crater, he is being punched in the nose and he can't take it....he whines when it gets hot in the kitchen.

He's an entertainer not a politician, enjoy the Trump ride he's folding up the tent soon.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 23, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> At the end of the day the Republicans will vote for a politician
> Not a charlatan like Trump, right now he is pandering to the folks who believe in devisiveness and hate.
> 
> Either you're enjoying the clown show that is Trump or quite simply you're buying into the hate.
> ...



The thing about Parties is control.

Nothing in the US military goes out, drops from, is loaded into, or fired from without the Presidents signature behind it.

Now if Congress is all one Party or the majority,...we the people lose. It`s not hard to see a Congress and President with two parties to chose from, reward their financial supporters that got them there with military strength backing their ruthless aggression.

You never blame anyone but the President for Military offensive maneuvers. Wanna know why nothing is being done to stop ISIS and little boys from being raped by Government pedophiles ?? It`s because Obama has not given permissions for the actions. (he wont commit) I believe this is most of the definition of a Coward.....Like Churchill..............


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 23, 2015)

Enter Donald Trump,....If he`s for Real,....it all changes for our better. Without Republicans and Democrats dictating who will run in the Elections,....we as a Country of many,....can move forward at life speed.

We don`t need no stink`n Political Parties.............


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 23, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> At the end of the day the Republicans will vote for a politician
> Not a charlatan like Trump, right now he is pandering to the folks who believe in devisiveness and hate.
> 
> Either you're enjoying the clown show that is Trump or quite simply you're buying into the hate.
> ...



If everyone hates Washington, Who do you think you should preach to ?..The Washington thugs ? or The haters ??

So you say, the truth, Trump is preaching to Washington Haters,.....It can be said.


Well,.....So....


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> ..... 35 years later and all I ever got was a trickle while the fat cats got fatter.


Suggests you need to make better choices in life. I have worked around the government, tolerating their facist tax and spend wasteful spending. I and millions of Americans including immigrants have done quite well for ourselves. We don't blame others, we do something about it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Enter Donald Trump,....If he`s for Real,....it all changes for our better. Without Republicans and Democrats dictating who will run in the Elections,....we as a Country of many,....can move forward at life speed.
> 
> We don`t need no stink`n Political Parties.............


He's not for real. He's a salesman, a very shrewd and powerful businessman who can and has built empires. He can also get this country into trouble with his big mouth and bully pulpit.

No thanks. I'll take a gentle giant like Carson. Rubio and Carly Fiorina look damn good too.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> He's not for real. He's a salesman, a very shrewd and powerful businessman who can and has built empires. He can also get this country into trouble with his big mouth and bully pulpit.
> 
> No thanks. I'll take a gentle giant like Carson. Rubio and Carly Fiorina look damn good too.



Barry was a Community organizer,.....Look at Chicago.

It`s OK, you can vote for another punk,...It`s your to do.

How much more trouble can the USA get into when the world already hates us ?

Dude, sit down, you`re outta ya league.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> How much more trouble can the USA get into when the world already hates us ?


That wouldn't have a thing to do with our (apologist and wimpy) President, would it?

Frankly I don't give a shit what the world thinks of America. Next time Italy gets invaded by the likes of Hitler, let them fight it out. We give far too much financial and military aid to other countries.

And look at Chicago and all the liberal shitholes run by incompetent liberals - Detroit, Atlanta, Boston, Baltimore, St. Louis......

....then there's Obama's outrageous Iran deal....but I digress


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Suggests you need to make better choices in life. I have worked around the government, tolerating their facist tax and spend wasteful spending. I and millions of Americans including immigrants have done quite well for ourselves. We don't blame others, we do something about it.


I didn't blame others for a damn thing i'm a "take the bull by the horns" type of guy I went to college to become a teacher before I realized that college wasn't for me. I have a natural skill working with my hands, went to a trade school and never looked back, did HVAC construction and made a boatload of money as well as pipefitting anyone who knows the trade knows there's more money in that than most Government jobs. I retired in 2001 and because of an on the job injury got out at 40% base pay and pull down a shade short of $4,100 a month and I still perform side jobs when I want to.

I lived the Reagan years he gave the so called "job creaters" a 23% tax cut to stimulate the economy, sure the economy got a bit better in the 2nd term, but there was never a trickle down! He raised taxes 11 times even his succesor had to raise taxes and got tossed out of office on his ass.

I have followed politics from the day Night Line with Ted Kopple came on the air and created because of the hostage situation in Iran but the one thing that baffles me is how the economy always improved under Democratic leadership. Republicans constantly complain about about high debt and spending, thats not always a bad thing, I have debt a mortgage, credit cards, car notes etc... And I live very well.

BTW. I am a minority, I've had it tuff from day 1.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 23, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I didn't blame others for a damn thing i'm a "take the bull by the horns" type of guy I went to college to become a teacher before I realized that college wasn't for me. I have a natural skill working with my hands, went to a trade school and never looked back, did HVAC construction and made a boatload of money as well as pipefitting anyone who knows the trade knows there's more money in that than most Government jobs. I retired in 2001 and because of an on the job injury got out at 40% base pay and pull down a shade short of $4,100 a month and I still perform side jobs when I want to.
> 
> I lived the Reagan years he gave the so called "job creaters" a 23% tax cut to stimulate the economy, sure the economy got a bit better in the 2nd term, but there was never a trickle down! He raised taxes 11 times even his succesor had to raise taxes and got tossed out of office on his ass.
> 
> I have followed politics from the day Night Line with Ted Kopple came on the air and created because of the hostage situation in Iran but the one thing that baffles me is how the economy always improved under Democratic leadership. Republicans constantly complain about about high debt and spending, thats not always a bad thing, I have debt a mortgage, credit cards, car notes etc... And I live very well.



Do you pay your debts with borrowed money because you spent all of your earned ? Congress does.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 23, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Do you pay your debts with borrowed money because you spent all of your earned ? Congress does.


Oh please, here we go with the high debt/paying with borrowed money argument. Where were the "high debt police" when W gave a huge tax cut to the 1%er and got us into 2 wars all of which was put on credit and will be paid for by our future generation, all this after he was left with a surplus, I might add, by Clinton. Afghanistan I can live with but Iraq I can't, he went in there by lying to the world, broke it, now look at the mess we got.

Let's keep it real now the last/best Repulican was Reagan and since then the Dems have owned them, shit even W didn't win his first election he was appointed President by Antonin Scalia where were the Supreme Court haters then? And look how he turned out!

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 23, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Oh please, here we go with the high debt/paying with borrowed money argument. Where were the "high debt police" when W gave a huge tax cut to the 1%er and got us into 2 wars all of which was put on credit and will be paid for by our future generation, all this after he was left with a surplus, I might add, by Clinton. Afghanistan I can live with but Iraq I can't, he went in there by lying to the world, broke it, now look at the mess we got.
> 
> Let's keep it real now the last/best Repulican was Reagan and since then the Dems have owned them, shit even W didn't win his first election he was appointed President by Antonin Scalia where were the Supreme Court haters then? And look how he turned out!
> 
> B4L



Who does it, don`t make it better, both R and D are not invited to the election this time around. You cannot blame Trump.

The parties gotta go, or we have no future.


----------



## spandy (Sep 25, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> 35 years later and all I ever got was a trickle while the fat cats got fatter.





Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> And I live very well.


Did you not get a pony you expected or something? I thought living well was the end game. You got it, you won! You stepped up to the plate and slam dunked a touch down.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 26, 2015)

spandy said:


> Did you not get a pony you expected or something? I thought living well was the end game. You got it, you won! You stepped up to the plate and slam dunked a touch down.


Nope, not complaining at all I made the right career choices when I needed to.


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 3, 2015)

The kiss of death?
_*And Checkers got a boner, too!*_


----------



## spandy (Oct 3, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> The kiss of death?
> _*And Checkers got a boner, too!*_


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> italy fought alongside hitler you fucking moron.



Half fact, actually all fact, but half story. After the allies got Italy to surrender, Hitler launched Operation Axis, The occupation of Italy is Sept 43,..in Oct 43, Italy declared War officially, on Germany. But they were the bad guys first.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 4, 2015)

[media]


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


>








So his father built Trump Tower ?.. I didn`t know that........The hotel deals too ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2015)

I know I`m stoned and watching the game but,....What ? No, no,....Why ?,....No, ...He`s pointing at you, and wants to pick your nose. Is Donald on SNAP ?


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 4, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I know I`m stoned and watching the game but,....What ? No, no,....Why ?,....No, ...He`s pointing at you, and wants to pick your nose. Is Donald on SNAP ?


It's implying that without that sort of start up capital he might not have gone so far, which is pretty much true. After he got his MBA from Wharton he worked for his father's real estate company eventually taking it over, and then leveraging everything on incredibly risky deals that he could afford to make because of the back up capital he had.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> It's implying that without that sort of start up capital he might not have gone so far, which is pretty much true. After he got his MBA from Wharton he worked for his father's real estate company eventually taking it over, and then leveraging everything on incredibly risky deals that he could afford to make because of the back up capital he had.





You answered it in your first sentence, .."might not have gone so far".... means if he fails, he was not successful. He went far. The start up can be lost or foolishly spent. I don`t think Donald did that, or he would not go far.

The only thing between him and presidency is votes,....That`s a good place to be man.

He said if he drops too much in serious polls, he'll quit out. I think........maybe.....


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 4, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> He said if he drops too much in serious polls, he'll quit out. I think........maybe.....


There just might be a benevolent God.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 6, 2015)

The clown is slipping in the polls and he has said that if he starts sliding in the polls he'll quit, stick a fork in him he's done. Trump is showman not a politician.

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 6, 2015)

Trump answers the tough question on how to deal with the California drought.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2015)

Can anyone find scholarly information and cite the source on these following topics. Illegal immigrants and the cost of health care. How many illegal immigrants are incarcerated and the cost to the taxpayer. Illegal immigrants and crime statistics.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2015)

rnint said:


> Am I the only one who thinks you are vastly underestimating the need in the states for illegal immigrants, I mean I know it's not something people talk about often but has anyone actually thought about all the business' and stuff that benefit from the immigrants. I mean yeah criminals have to cross the border illegally because they actually cant go through legally and they should be stopped, but how many people do you think are really moving to the states to fuck shit up? A lot of them are just people who realise how bad the situation is in mexico and are trying to help provide a better life for their families who cant get visa's because they cant afford it or because they arent relatively rich. I used to tutor migrant kids (not mexicans cos I wasn't in the states) and I can tell you people who are trying to work to keep their family from having to go back to a situation where things are actually dangerous work harder than any body you've ever seen I mean I've heard kids tell me there parents work 18 hour shifts 7 fucking days a week. They would be very willing to do things legally if they could I mean theyd have much better pay and living conditions but they cant, and can you really blame them for not taking no for an answer when people are being killed and shit all the time in mexico? I know if I had a family I'd be trying to get the fuck outta there asap. Maybe if the states relaxed their legal immigration a bit they would have an easier time sorting out those who were willing to do honest work from the criminals and they could turn what is now seen as a major issue into a benefit to their society. Either way painting them all with the same brush and just saying they all bring in crime and shit is some stupid bullshit imo sounds like you somehow couldn't be bothered to think that they are all individual people who make their own decisions with some being bad and some good just like everywhere else. Most "good" law abiding people would choose to leave a dangerous situation, and obviously they do.


 In your first sentence you say " the need for illegal immigrants" I don't think there is any use for illegal immigrants. Immigrants that come here legally on the other hand are valuable.


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 8, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


>


And with all of that, he still has declared bankruptcy four times.


----------



## rnint (Oct 9, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> In your first sentence you say " the need for illegal immigrants" I don't think there is any use for illegal immigrants. Immigrants that come here legally on the other hand are valuable.


Well you managed to bring me back here but the full answer to that is too long for me to be bothered explaining again so heres a link that explains it relatively well 
http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/foreign-policy/203984-illegal-immigrants-benefit-the-us-economy

If you look into it you'll realize how much (however bad you may think of it) the economy in the US and also most countries in Europe for that matter, depend on having a workforce who will work for less than minimum wage, without it the country would stop working whether you like it or not. I mean it's fairly clear a lot of the time that the people are basically being abused their working conditions are so bad but to them it's worth it just to get the small pay that they do get because it can help them provide for their families. So as far as I'm concerned you might as well just be happy that they do what they do and allow you to live in the world you do (which believe it or not, they helped create). Even if you don't like them for whatever reason you should still at least recognize that they play an important role in the economy and without them the country would be in a worse place financially. Not trying to be a dick here but I really do encourage you to look into it on your own to try and see what it would be like without them so it's not just 'some guy' on rollitup talking shit. I think youll see what im talking about when you see can imagine what things would be like without them cos they wouldnt be better, remember not everyone can afford to hire people for minimum wage however bad that may be so there is really a need for them, otherwise they wouldn't be able to make enough to survive


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 9, 2015)

rnint said:


> Well you managed to bring me back here but the full answer to that is too long for me to be bothered explaining again so heres a link that explains it relatively well
> http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/foreign-policy/203984-illegal-immigrants-benefit-the-us-economy
> 
> If you look into it you'll realize how much (however bad you may think of it) the economy in the US and also most countries in Europe for that matter, depend on having a workforce who will work for less than minimum wage, without it the country would stop working whether you like it or not. I mean it's fairly clear a lot of the time that the people are basically being abused their working conditions are so bad but to them it's worth it just to get the small pay that they do get because it can help them provide for their families. So as far as I'm concerned you might as well just be happy that they do what they do and allow you to live in the world you do (which believe it or not, they helped create). Even if you don't like them for whatever reason you should still at least recognize that they play an important role in the economy and without them the country would be in a worse place financially. Not trying to be a dick here but I really do encourage you to look into it on your own to try and see what it would be like without them so it's not just 'some guy' on rollitup talking shit. I think youll see what im talking about when you see can imagine what things would be like without them cos they wouldnt be better, remember not everyone can afford to hire people for minimum wage however bad that may be so there is really a need for them, otherwise they wouldn't be able to make enough to survive






I don`t buy this for one second. Even if we were still an industrial Country, we still would not gain by short handing or saving. If you have criminal or human rights intent,....you will benefit from illegal immigrants.

Making a buck by doing as little as possible is a recipe for disaster any way you look at it on a National or State level.

When one farm fails,.. another takes over, when one company fails,...another moves in,.... that`s what is trying to be avoided, and why people think on paper that illegals benefit the US.

The only difference between workers is that label,...illegal,.....without them, you would have to work....

That claim is crap.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t buy this for one second. Even if we were still an industrial Country, we still would not gain by short handing or saving. If you have criminal or human rights intent,....you will benefit from illegal immigrants.
> 
> Making a buck by doing as little as possible is a recipe for disaster any way you look at it on a National or State level.
> 
> ...


No, he's actually correct. I remember when UFW (United Farm Workers) started the campaign, 'Take Our Jobs,' where they offered farm jobs to people at the height of the recession. 

"Our nation’s struggling economy has fueled an increasingly ugly debate on immigration policy. Many Americans believe undocumented workers are taking jobs from U.S. citizens and legal residents. There are movements afoot to remove them from the country.

To address the issue, the United Farm Workers initiated the "Take Our Jobs" campaign. We invite citizens and legal residents to apply for jobs on farms across the country.

Since we launched the "Take Our Jobs"* more than three million people have visited our web site,* www.takeourjobs.org. Of those visitors,* 8,600 have expressed an interest in seeking employment as farm workers. 
*
Despite these numbers, *only seven people have taken us up on the offer to take a job in agriculture. *Today, we are actively trying to help 368 people interested in becoming farm workers. Sadly, we have received an equal number of hate emails.

These numbers demonstrate that there are more politicians and finger-pointers interested in blaming undocumented farm workers for America's unemployment crisis then there are unemployed Americans who are willing to harvest and cultivate America's food.

We remain committed to helping sincere job-seekers. And will do so until every one of them gets the help they deserve and we can provide. 

Cesar Chavez is remembered for the expression, "Si Se Puede." But those of us who worked with him remember his commitment to help people "one by one by one." We continue our work in that spirit and in his memory. "


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 9, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> No, he's actually correct. I remember when UFW (United Farm Workers) started the campaign, 'Take Our Jobs,' where they offered farm jobs to people at the height of the recession.
> 
> "Our nation’s struggling economy has fueled an increasingly ugly debate on immigration policy. Many Americans believe undocumented workers are taking jobs from U.S. citizens and legal residents. There are movements afoot to remove them from the country.
> 
> ...




Then .." take our jobs", was the wrong approach. it sends a false message. The point is, to prevent failure,.. they hire illegals because they got no-one to complain to, they will work to eat or for peanuts on the dollar,.. tax free too. I doubt they are fileing their 1090`s or is it 1099 ?? Whatever it is I stand by .. if you don`t do, you don`t get,...if you don`t get you fail,...if you fail, you get back up.

You don`t flood the Country with unidentifiable people so you can save face and keep from failure. You fail, get up or just move on. That includes the Country as a whole, so you don`t end up with half a population you can`t identify.

Before I went on my own, I made sure I could and with a back-up plan. I`m still on my own and not failing even when work gets slow,..I get by, and still work on cars on the side.

Democrats have gifted to no end and created a population that would rather have kids and free stuff for them,....I live in the city and can`t count how many are all set with one kid and have 18 years to play with before having another.

Not all of this Country is like that,...but it is interesting that the majority of them are foreign language speaking as their first language. Buck will call me a bigot or something for that but I stand by it because I see it daily.

A population with half of them unidentifiable, is doomed and we are nearing that threshold.

Mass illegal immigration will ruin you,...fast. But you enjoy that potato and don`t forget to put confectionary on that strawberry.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 9, 2015)

The last time I read into it, most of America`s largest farms are owned by Japan banks.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 9, 2015)

We need a leader who knows how to negotiate business deals


----------



## CBDFarm (Oct 9, 2015)

The shit people do for money lol.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 9, 2015)

Watch her dance around the question, "Did anybody contact you from the Trump campaign?" Brooke Baldwin asked three times for her to say "No, nobody." The Trump campaign is also declining to make any comments about this, and Witcher has been declining any further comments. She also doesn't seem to be the brightest bulb.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Watch her dance around the question, "Did anybody contact you from the Trump campaign?" Brooke Baldwin asked three times for her to say "No, nobody." The Trump campaign is also declining to make any comments about this, and Witcher has been declining any further comments. She also doesn't seem to be the brightest bulb.





Leave it to the media to push , push, and push, because someone did not say what she needed to be said. Did you see her face when the women said Donald was a beautiful person, but left her out of it ?

 That Media chick is bought and paid for, cannot act on her own,...Like our Military, she has to ask first or not be heard.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Leave it to the media to push , push, and push, because someone did not say what she needed to be said. Did you see her face when the women said Donald was a beautiful person, but left her out of it ?
> 
> That Media chick is bought and paid for, cannot act on her own,...Like our Military, she has to ask first or not be heard.


Is it just me or does that Witcher look really stoned? Also some of the faces that Brooke Baldwin pulls are hilarious to me.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 10, 2015)

Mexicans love Trump. I didn't see that coming, but , right on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Can anyone find scholarly information and cite the source on these following topics. Illegal immigrants and the cost of health care. How many illegal immigrants are incarcerated and the cost to the taxpayer. Illegal immigrants and crime statistics.


the most through study ever done was performed by the comptroller of the state of texas in 2006.

prepare your anus, racist.

*Texas Comptroller Carole Keeton Strayhorn found that illegal immigrants not only contributed more than $17 billion to the state's economy in the last fiscal year, but that they also pay more than enough in taxes and fees to cover the services they receive.*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/12/15/AR2006121501394.html?referrer=emailarticle


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Mexicans love Trump. I didn't see that coming, but , right on.









http://www.wsj.com/articles/hispanics-hold-dim-view-of-donald-trump-poll-finds-1438599600
http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/02/politics/donald-trump-hispanics-jeb-bush/ (82% of Hispanics view Trump unfavorably)
http://www.politico.com/story/2015/07/poll-donald-trump-favorability-increasing-120139
http://www.gallup.com/poll/184814/hispanics-frown-trump-not-rest-gop-field.aspx

The Economist/YouGov found that 62% of Hispanic respondents viewed Trump as "very unfavorable."


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/hispanics-hold-dim-view-of-donald-trump-poll-finds-1438599600
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/02/politics/donald-trump-hispanics-jeb-bush/ (82% of Hispanics view Trump unfavorably)
> http://www.politico.com/story/2015/07/poll-donald-trump-favorability-increasing-120139
> http://www.gallup.com/poll/184814/hispanics-frown-trump-not-rest-gop-field.aspx
> ...



Freebee bush,... positives

Work for it Trump...negatives

I think it says more about them than Trump...........


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

Remember, the Mexicans and other Latin Americans all claim to be running away from thieves, murders, drug cartels and kidnappers,...and all Donald said was they were thieves, murderers, drug cartels and kidnappers.

So who is right ? Them or Donald ?


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Freebee bush,... positives
> 
> Work for it Trump...negatives
> 
> I think it says more about them than Trump...........


This makes very little sense.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Remember, the Mexicans and other Latin Americans all claim to be running away from thieves, murders, drug cartels and kidnappers,...and all Donald said was they were thieves, murderers, drug cartels and kidnappers.
> 
> So who is right ? Them or Donald ?


And this isn't racist at all /sarcasm.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> This makes very little sense.



If I had said,...Hand-out Bush and Buy it Trump,...would that help ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> And this isn't racist at all /sarcasm.



Not one thing Racist about it,...unless you live by racism....You must point out this racism I am accused of,...please.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

You threw the racist card, I call,...show....


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

I can cite both.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Not one thing Racist about it,...unless you live by racism....You must point out this racism I am accused of,...please.


You just said "the Mexicans and other Latin Americans all claim to be running away from thieves, murders, drug cartels and kidnappers,...and all Donald said was they were thieves, murderers, drug cartels and kidnappers.

So who is right ? Them or Donald ?"

Implying that either Donald Trump is right that they are all thieves, murders, kidnappers, rapists and cartel members.

I've done a lot of work with the hispanic immigrant community, Trump is really wrong. They're fleeing violence, and they have fled violence in the past and sometimes that violence has had American dollars directly financing it in the name of "stopping Communism from growing in our own back yard."

So to say all Mexicans/Latinos are violent criminals is cruel and racist.

If that's _not_ what you were implying and accidentally did, then clearly you're not racist. If you did indeed mean that, maybe you're just a closet racist and hopefully you'll change your views.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

The problem is, you feel Donald meant all Mexican too. He didn`t and I didn`t,...

Either way, saying that a race is violent or criminal,...is not being Racist. Saying that you hate or despise someone because of their race,...is, I did neither.

You and soooooo many others really need to learn what a Racist comment is.

Where did you get this,...If you say they`re good you`re not racist, and if you say they`re bad, than you are racist ?

None of what I said has anything to do with their race,....Location is not a human Race.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

If I say the Nazi were horrible Jewish murderers,.. Am I a Racist against Germans ?


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> The problem is, you feel Donald meant all Mexican too. He didn`t and I didn`t,...
> 
> Either way, saying that a race is violent or criminal,...is not being Racist. Saying that you hate or despise someone because of their race,...is, I did neither.
> 
> ...


You need to learn what racism is.

rac·ism (ˈrāˌsizəm)
_noun_

the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
"a program to combat racism"
synonyms:racial discrimination, racialism, racial prejudice, xenophobia,chauvinism, bigotry, casteism


So yes, saying that Mexicans are just a bunch of rapists and murders is, by definition, racist.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

Youth,....................!I


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Youth,....................!I


Do you want me to break out my copy of the Oxford English Dictionary? You can't say, "This is what it means," and then when confronted with a _definition from a dictionary_ discard it as "Youth." That's just being a moron and willfully ignorant.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You need to learn what racism is.
> 
> rac·ism (ˈrāˌsizəm)
> _noun_
> ...





So where did I imply I was better ? Who did I compare them to ? I didn`t.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Do you want me to break out my copy of the Oxford English Dictionary? You can't say, "This is what it means," and then when confronted with a _definition from a dictionary_ discard it as "Youth." That's just being a moron and willfully ignorant.



No, I did not compare or say anyone else was better,....you missed that second half that would imply racism.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

Maybe you added it... Did you ?


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No, I did not compare or say anyone else was better,....you missed that second half that would imply racism.


So you just didn't realize what you implied by saying that then? Lol. Gold.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So you just didn't realize what you implied by saying that then? Lol. Gold.



No, you took it upon yourself to judge what I said and not ask what I meant, and by your dictionary definition, I did no such thing.

I repeated statements made by both. If you are running away from your violent country, you come from a violent country,....No ?


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No, I did not compare or say anyone else was better,....you missed that second half that would imply racism.





pnwmystery said:


> If that's _not_ what you were implying and accidentally did, then clearly you're not racist. If you did indeed mean that, maybe you're just a closet racist and hopefully you'll change your views.


Remember when I typed that too in response to what you said?

But when Trump says "Mexicans are a bunch of rapists and murders," he's implying that a good majority of them are. He did not say "Some Mexicans are" he did not say "10% of Mexicans are," nor did he say, "A small amount of Mexicans are," he said "Mexicans are," which implies a good majority of them. It's like when you say: Mexicans are lazy. The way this is read is [All] Mexicans are lazy. Get where I, and many other people who speak the English language correctly, are coming from?

And dude, learn how to read. Read that definition a few times, a comparison isn't the sole definition of what makes a statement/person racist.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Remember when I typed that too in response to what you said?
> 
> But when Trump says "Mexicans are a bunch of rapists and murders," he's implying that a good majority of them are. He did not say "Some Mexicans are" he did not say "10% of Mexicans are," nor did he say, "A small amount of Mexicans are," he said "Mexicans are," which implies a good majority of them. It's like when you say: Mexicans are lazy. The way this is read is [All] Mexicans are lazy. Get where I, and many other people who speak the English language correctly, are coming from?
> 
> And dude, learn how to read. Read that definition a few times, a comparison isn't the sole definition of what makes a statement/person racist.



So when I call Nazis murderers, and Russians commi Am I racist in your mind ? How about Japanese,.. Japs,.. or Jewish Jews ??

Like your definition said, I must compare them to another race or claim mine is superior before Racism even comes into play,...otherwise I am describing.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

Who did Donald say was superior ? Who did Trump compare them to ? see, you take things too literally and the first thing that comes to mind is Racism. You been reading too much Buck.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So when I call Nazis murderers, and Russians commi Am I racist in your mind ? How about Japanese,.. Japs,.. or Jewish Jews ??
> 
> Like your definition said, I must compare them to another race or claim mine is superior before Racism even comes into play,...otherwise I am describing.


Well seeing as how Jap is viewed as an ethnic slur by Japanese speaking people, yes, that would be racist. As to the other ones, those ones are just ingrained in American culture with some amount of truths to it, but calling Russians Commies now a day would just make you look pretty dumb. Once again, context is important.

Once again, it does not necessarily have to be a comparison to make someone superior, however the implication of saying that all Mexicans are rapists and murderers and that's why they're coming here is that the we're superior to them.

Once again, learn to read, the comparison to make superior is not necessary. It says "especially to..." which also means, "In most cases it is used to..." or "More often than not..." all of which are not stipulations but conditions and/or modifiers.

Am I actually having to teach you how the English language works???


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

If Donald had said Americans are a bunch of armed robbers womenizers and druggies, which we are, would you call that Racists against his own race even though no comparison was made or would you say he is describing ?


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> If Donald had said Americans are a bunch of armed robbers womenizers and druggies, which we are, would you call that Racists against his own race even though no comparison was made or would you say he is describing ?


Yes, because not all Americans are. It's a stereotype "that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race," which would be drug addicts, adulterers and thieves. Once again, context is important.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Well seeing as how Jap is a racist term, yes, that would be racist.
> 
> Once again, it does not necessarily have to be a comparison to make someone superior, however the implication of saying that all Mexicans are rapists and murderers and that's why they're coming here is that the we're superior to them.
> 
> ...



Donald did not say all Mexicans,.....you added that, he said Mexicans.

No you are adding to what`s been said. You wont teach me a thing,...I will set you straight on what a Racist is,...


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald did not say all Mexicans,.....you added that, he said Mexicans.
> 
> No you are adding to what`s been said. You wont teach me a thing,...I will set you straight on what a Racist is,...


Once again, when he says Mexicans without any modifier, the implication is that he's saying [All] Mexicans. Until he says otherwise, that's what he said. He did not say "Some" or "Most" or "A few" or "A portion" or a "A minority" or "Mexicans are fleeing because of the violence," he said "Mexicans are..." which implies "[All] Mexicans are..."

I am teaching you how the English language works, anyone else who's reading this can see it. This is how the English language works, whether or not you like it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Yes, because not all Americans are. It's a stereotype "that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race," which would be drug addicts, adulterers and thieves. Once again, context is important.



OK, If context is important,...Black is unique, teeth and eyes are unique to Races,.. so,...I should never point out a black man is black or and Asian has serrated teeth and slanted eyes?

STFU, you are what`s know as a race baiter.....................


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Once again, when he says Mexicans without any modifier, the implication is that he's saying [All] Mexicans. Until he says otherwise, that's what he said. He did not say "Some" or "Most" or "A few" or "A portion" or a "A minority" or "Mexicans are fleeing because of the violence," he said "Mexicans are..." which implies "[All] Mexicans are..."
> 
> I am teaching you how the English language works, anyone else who's reading this can see it. This is how the English language works, whether or not you like it.



Implication has nothing to do with it. That is as variable between individuals as is fingerprints.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> OK, If context is important,...Black is unique, teeth and eyes are unique to Races,.. so,...I should never point out a black man is black or and Asian has serrated teeth and slanted eyes?
> 
> STFU, you are what`s know as a race baiter.....................


I'm really enjoying you trying to wiggle out of this and use semantics. Serrated teeth are not unique to Asians either, those are called mamellons and everyone has them. Nor is the Epicanthic fold that Asians have. We actually see Epicanthic folds in Berber people (North Africa), Scandinavians (Sami people), Indigenous Americans, and the San people. Moreover the Epicanthic fold is sometimes found as a congenital abnormality (like in people who have Down syndrome).

If you called Asians slants because of their slanted eyes, then yes that would be racist. If you were to say "All Asian people have slanted eyes," not many people would view it as racist, someone might take offense to it, and it's not necessarily true. Like I said, context is important. If you were to say "Asian people are the best at math," That could be viewed as racist, but more likely as stereotyping, but if you were to say "All Asians have buckteeth, squinty eyes, and say herro," yes, racist. Context is important.

Implication has everything to do with it. He hasn't reversed his statement, he hasn't gone back and clarified it. The way that the English language works is when he said that, he was making a blanket statement generalizing Mexicans which is racist.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

You are clearly telling me what I meant,...newsflash,....I tell you what I meant,....not you.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 10, 2015)

@OddBall1st 
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/racism
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/racism
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism

As I already said _twice_ before, if you did not mean to imply that that's fine, I apologize for calling you racist it was simply a misunderstanding.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I'm really enjoying you trying to wiggle out of this and use semantics. Serrated teeth are not unique to Asians either, those are called mamellons and everyone has them. Nor is the Epicanthic fold that Asians have. We actually see Epicanthic folds in Berber people (North Africa), Scandinavians (Sami people), Indigenous Americans, and the San people. Moreover the Epicanthic fold is sometimes found as a congenital abnormality (like in people who have Down syndrome).
> 
> If you called Asians slants because of their slanted eyes, then yes that would be racist. If you were to say "All Asian people have slanted eyes," not many people would view it as racist, someone might take offense to it, and it's not necessarily true. Like I said, context is important. If you were to say "Asian people are the best at math," That could be viewed as racist, but more likely as stereotyping, but if you were to say "All Asians have buckteeth, squinty eyes, and say herro," yes, racist. Context is important.
> 
> Implication has everything to do with it. He hasn't reversed his statement, he hasn't gone back and clarified it. The way that the English language works is when he said that, he was making a blanket statement generalizing Mexicans which is racist.



You clearly have the wrong definition of a racist. You are selectively choosing what I meant, when you can`t.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> @OddBall1st
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/racism
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/racism
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism
> ...



Cool, I`ll try to be more clear.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> And I clearly don't, I actually have a better understanding of what racism is than you because I've been the victim of it.



Dude according to you, calling a Black man Black is racist,....that`s just.....so foreign.

In American we have become accustom to slang,...you missed that street smart.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 10, 2015)

To me, a Racist continues the insults and believes they are superior or better than those they speak about. Continues, and believes and teaches, those are things that define a Racist, not a single comment or gesture.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Remember when I typed that too in response to what you said?
> 
> But when Trump says "Mexicans are a bunch of rapists and murders," he's implying that a good majority of them are. He did not say "Some Mexicans are" he did not say "10% of Mexicans are," nor did he say, "A small amount of Mexicans are," he said "Mexicans are," which implies a good majority of them. It's like when you say: Mexicans are lazy. The way this is read is [All] Mexicans are lazy. Get where I, and many other people who speak the English language correctly, are coming from?
> 
> And dude, learn how to read. Read that definition a few times, a comparison isn't the sole definition of what makes a statement/person racist.


didn't he say illegal immigrants are murders and rapi


pnwmystery said:


> You just said "the Mexicans and other Latin Americans all claim to be running away from thieves, murders, drug cartels and kidnappers,...and all Donald said was they were thieves, murderers, drug cartels and kidnappers.
> 
> So who is right ? Them or Donald ?"
> 
> ...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You need to learn what racism is.
> 
> rac·ism (ˈrāˌsizəm)
> _noun_
> ...


Well like it or not there are races that are better at certain things than others. I don't feel that being racist is a bad thing, I feel that being hateful is.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Mexicans love Trump. I didn't see that coming, but , right on.


Are you kidding me? Mexicans hate Trump, guess you don't have spanish news in your neck of the woods. Once again you must only listen to that echo chamber called FOX, you know the pretend news organization, the same one that predicted victory for Romney back in 2012 and gave Karl Rove a stroke On national tv on election night!

When Trump kicked Jorge Ramos out of his "news conference", who BTW is the walter Cronkite of the Hispanic news world, that scene was playing on a loop for weeks on end on every Hispanic news outlet.

Just because he showcased 1 Hispanic woman who supports him does not translate to universal love for the man amongst Hispanics, don't get it twisted. His numbers are upside down when it comes to support from ALL Hispanics, WE hate the man.

B4L


----------



## rnint (Oct 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So when I call Nazis murderers, and Russians commi Am I racist in your mind ? How about Japanese,.. Japs,.. or Jewish Jews ??
> 
> Like your definition said, I must compare them to another race or claim mine is superior before Racism even comes into play,...otherwise I am describing.


Ok for the Nazi's thats not a race thats a political party so no that has nothing to do with racism (although nazi's are racist as fuck) calling russians commi is definitely racist though, calling japanese people japs and jewish people jews is not racist though thats just kinda a nickname. Do you really not get this? Racism is just judging people by the race they are a part of and making an assumption on something based on their race, which is why calling a jewish guy a jew isnt really racist your just calling him a jew thats like me going up to you and calling you a yank cos you're from the states, more like a nick name than anything else really. Some names are racially offensive though if they carry racist connotations like the n word and stuff is generally seen to be used only to denigrate a specific race so that is often called racist even when what people mean is racially offensive. Also asians have serrated teeth? Since when man I grew up in asia and I haven't ever seen anyone with serrated teeth before man. And btw you can mention any physical differences as much as you like without normal people getting annoyed, what you cant do is say they all think/act like something. For example saying asians have small eyes and stuff is fine (but its a weird point to be making thatd be like if i saw you and was all like wow look how big your eyes are, its not offensive just weird). Saying asians are all good at math and smart however is racist, because they are all different people and just because there are a lot of smart asians it doesn't mean they all are. Comprende?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Freebee bush,... positives
> 
> Work for it Trump...negatives
> 
> I think it says more about them than Trump...........


I'm surprised that Santorum is upside down with Hispanics after all he's Christian and Hispanics are too, but that being said there are not many positives that can be attributed to him.

Hispanics provide cheap labor they are by far 1 of the 2 hardest working ethnic groups right now, Asians being the other. They are workaholics.

Everyone likes to bitch about "free" shit they get, it ain't free, they pay taxes too you know maybe not to the IRS, but they do pay taxes on purchases, gasoline...etc.

This Country was made great due to immigrants, and the same backlash to migrants was made at the turn of the last century, I won't throw out the race card but it makes you wonder if race is not the issue.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm surprised that Santorum is upside down with Hispanics after all he's Christian and Hispanics are too, but that being said there are not many positives that can be attributed to him.
> 
> Hispanics provide cheap labor they are by far 1 of the 2 hardest working ethnic groups right now, Asians being the other. They are workaholics.
> 
> ...



Yes I agree, and in New England the Brazilians are the immigrant hard workers, and quite loyal to bosses. Asians would be 2nd. Blacks are just normal people that fit in and even though many are illegal, not so suspected.

This Country was founded by immigrants like everyone says, but you can only say that for a generation or two. After hundreds of years and the worlds largest wars, Civil and global,...it`s time to let go of America as an immigrant Country. The blame the past game is over, and the door for migration needs to have a bouncer. That door will always be there, that`s who we are. The biggest problem I see with illegal immigrants is that 90% can change their identity at will day to day and nobody can tell the differences.


That`s not good, any way you look at it.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Are you kidding me? Mexicans hate Trump, guess you don't have spanish news in your neck of the woods. Once again you must only listen to that echo chamber called FOX, you know the pretend news organization, the same one that predicted victory for Romney back in 2012 and gave Karl Rove a stroke On national tv on election night!
> 
> When Trump kicked Jorge Ramos out of his "news conference", who BTW is the walter Cronkite of the Hispanic news world, that scene was playing on a loop for weeks on end on every Hispanic news outlet.
> 
> ...


It looked like the mexican woman loved him to me.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

rnint said:


> Ok for the Nazi's thats not a race thats a political party so no that has nothing to do with racism (although nazi's are racist as fuck) calling russians commi is definitely racist though, calling japanese people japs and jewish people jews is not racist though thats just kinda a nickname. Do you really not get this? Racism is just judging people by the race they are a part of and making an assumption on something based on their race, which is why calling a jewish guy a jew isnt really racist your just calling him a jew thats like me going up to you and calling you a yank cos you're from the states, more like a nick name than anything else really. Some names are racially offensive though if they carry racist connotations like the n word and stuff is generally seen to be used only to denigrate a specific race so that is often called racist even when what people mean is racially offensive. Also asians have serrated teeth? Since when man I grew up in asia and I haven't ever seen anyone with serrated teeth before man. And btw you can mention any physical differences as much as you like without normal people getting annoyed, what you cant do is say they all think/act like something. For example saying asians have small eyes and stuff is fine (but its a weird point to be making thatd be like if i saw you and was all like wow look how big your eyes are, its not offensive just weird). Saying asians are all good at math and smart however is racist, because they are all different people and just because there are a lot of smart asians it doesn't mean they all are. Comprende?



That all makes sense and I understand it, but there is much more to a racist than what they say, Children are always saying things they hear and yet have no idea what a racist is. A racist acts out the role, plays the part, sometimes teaches it, and for sure repeats and repeats those actions.

There`s a few blocks across town that white people better not go, the Blacks there, they claim it and if white man goes there, get`s beat up, robbed, raped, or killed, now businesses and people that stay away from that area because it`s a Black hood, are not being racists, you wont convince me that they are racists, cautious, smart, and safe, but racists,...no I would not call it that.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm surprised that Santorum is upside down with Hispanics after all he's Christian and Hispanics are too, but that being said there are not many positives that can be attributed to him.
> 
> Hispanics provide cheap labor they are by far 1 of the 2 hardest working ethnic groups right now, Asians being the other. They are workaholics.
> 
> ...


saying that mexicans and asians are one of the hardest working ethic groups is racist. Although I do agree. What gets me is a comment is only racist when it is talking about the negative aspects of a race.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> It looked like the mexican woman loved him to me.



The chick doing the interview was not getting what she wanted to hear and was pissed,...I wonder why ? To go on National TV and act like that without caring that people will see through her is troubling. It says what the media thinks of it`s viewers.
I think it`s time for a press war,.. the blatant abuse of a Constitutional Right is grounds enough for me.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 11, 2015)

Typically when you commit a crime, even a small one the next crime is easier to commit. When someone migrates to the U.S illegally that is committing a crime. The funny thing about crimes is that they are still wrong no matter what the reason is for you committing them. Now we have someone that is proposing to build a wall, it's a start.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> saying that mexicans and asians are one of the hardest working ethic groups is racist. Although I do agree. What gets me is a comment is only racist when it is talking about the negative aspects of a race.



That`s the point I`m trying to make,....there is much more to a racist. Saying Asians and Mexicans are the hardest working is not a racist comment to me, it`s a description of a result that is subject to change and nothing to do with their race.


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 11, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Typically when you commit a crime, even a small one the next crime is easier to commit. When someone migrates to the U.S illegally that is committing a crime. The funny thing about crimes is that they are still wrong no matter what the reason is for you committing them. Now we have someone that is proposing to build a wall, it's a start.


Illegally entering the USA is a civil offense and a misdemeanor. The same as a traffic ticket.
Ever received a traffic ticket?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

People looking for that one word or expression to blow up into racism, are baiters, no shortage of them on RIU.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Illegally entering the USA is a civil offense and a misdemeanor. The same as a traffic ticket.
> Ever received a traffic ticket?



Ever fight a traffic ticket ?,...you are at the mercy of one State Trooper, that`s it, what he says goes. I`ve had them go both ways for me. Apply that to illegal entry.


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Ever fight a traffic ticket ?,...you are at the mercy of one State Trooper, that`s it, what he says goes. I`ve had them go both ways for me. Apply that to illegal entry.


so you are a criminal?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> so you are a criminal?



I`ve been known to fracture a law or two driving. But no-one sits in my car without being strapped in.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> It looked like the mexican woman loved him to me.


You're 100% correct there was 1 woman who supported him, I conceded that fact. In fact there are plenty of others who support Trump there are at least 22% - 25% of Hispanics that do support him, but those numbers are worst than Romney who had 27% support how can any politician expect to win the White House with poor support from the largest growing demographic in this country? Didn't the pukes have a so called "autopsy" after the 2012 elections to see how they could repair relations with Hispanics? Naw that's too difficult. Since they can't win threw merit they will try and find a way to cheat their way to a victory

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> saying that mexicans and asians are one of the hardest working ethic groups is racist. Although I do agree. What gets me is a comment is only racist when it is talking about the negative aspects of a race.


Sorry but I won't get into a racist debate, I just won't, that's not who I am. 

I made my comment based on fact, that's not racist. I'm Hispanic my wife is Chinese we wont think twice about working 2-3 jobs putting in 15 hour days. Not me anylonger I'm retired but I do alot of volenteering. My wife's a Nurse during the day and a caretaker at night for a elderly lady.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

That`s the Hispanic culture ?? Blame all of a Party for one`s comments,....Really ? How will they react to an independent ? Don`t research, just vote democrat because it`s the right thing to do ? That`s lame.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s the Hispanic culture ?? Blame all of a Party for one`s comments,....Really ? How will they react to an independent ? Don`t research, just vote democrat because it`s the right thing to do ? That`s lame.


When one party shows hostility towards a culture they will gravitate to the party that welcomes them, be honest, if you were in those shoes what would you do?

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You're 100% correct there was 1 woman who supported him, I conceded that fact. In fact there are plenty of others who support Trump there are at least 22% - 25% of Hispanics that do support him, but those numbers are worst than Romney who had 27% support how can any politician expect to win the White House with poor support from the largest growing demographic in this country? Didn't the pukes have a so called "autopsy" after the 2012 elections to see how they could repair relations with Hispanics? Naw that's too difficult. Since they can't win threw merit they will try and find a way to cheat their way to a victory
> 
> B4L


Trump could end up being the best thing that ever happened to Mexicans, but they just don't know it yet. imo

If I was to vote today I would go with Trump but lets just enjoy the entertainment for now. We have some good entertainment coming up with the Dem debate and then Boot in the ass day for hillary on Oct 22and. This is a big month for the Dems so get your popcorn ready and enjoy.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> When one party shows hostility towards a culture they will gravitate to the party that welcomes them, be honest, if you were in those shoes what would you do?
> 
> B4L



I`m one to single out the guilty and not hold all accountable. I am not a follower. Your statement can be misunderstood to be that Hispanics are to dumb to lead and following is the right recourse.. I know what you mean but it can be taken out of context.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

You don`t have to look long to see that Democrats are two faced, Our Democratic president ok`d orders to stand his troops down while troops fighting side by side with them rape young boys as part of their culture. They owe so much to them and I wonder why. That`s no way to raise a family, let alone your Country.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

I don`t want Hillary fighting for me and her latest add says she will never stop.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

She pushed President Obama`s policy on trade as SEC/STATE and now opposes it as candidate. Two faced.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

She opposed Gay marriage until she needed supporters votes,...Two faced.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

Chelsea has her looks because Hillary`s womb merged two faces........, Sorry, that was wrong to say.....Bad Odd, bad OddBall1st, ...............


----------



## althor (Oct 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You don`t have to look long to see that Democrats are two faced, Our Democratic president ok`d orders to stand his troops down while troops fighting side by side with them rape young boys as part of their culture. They owe so much to them and I wonder why. That`s no way to raise a family, let alone your Country.


Yep, everything they criticized and complained about under Bush, they doubled down on under Obama but some how they justify it under Obama and even support it.

Always makes me think about that video last election of the two idiot liberal girls that were asked a bunch of questions about Romney plans, and after all their horrified and aghast reactions explained to them it was really Obama policies already in place. They started backtracking and justifying everything Obama did that they were ready to hang Romney for.


----------



## althor (Oct 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> She opposed Gay marriage until she needed supporters votes,...Two faced.


 All you have to do is look at her voting records and you will see she votes Republican much more often than she votes Democratic and her own policies are mostly Republican in nature. But all she has to do is put a (D) next to her name and the idiots start casting votes for her.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

althor said:


> Yep, everything they criticized and complained about under Bush, they doubled down on under Obama but some how they justify it under Obama and even support it.
> 
> Always makes me think about that video last election of the two idiot liberal girls that were asked a bunch of questions about Romney plans, and after all their horrified and aghast reactions explained to them it was really Obama policies already in place. They started backtracking and justifying everything Obama did that they were ready to hang Romney for.



The ACA is a carbon copy of Romney`s Mass Health Plan.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

If Trump is elected, the Republicans will fall apart and become extinct,...that leave this country with one phrase for the Democrats.............




YOU ARE NEXT.............


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Trump could end up being the best thing that ever happened to Mexicans, but they just don't know it yet. imo
> 
> If I was to vote today I would go with Trump but lets just enjoy the entertainment for now. We have some good entertainment coming up with the Dem debate and then Boot in the ass day for hillary on Oct 22and. This is a big month for the Dems so get your popcorn ready and enjoy.


Pulling up a chair now! Scene II act I

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> The ACA is a carbon copy of Romney`s Mass Health Plan.


Yes it is Romneycare 2.0, the ACA came out of a right wing think tank it was a point of contention during the 2012 Presidential campaign, Romney contended what was good for Mass. Wasn't good for the nation guess he was wrong huh? 

Everytime you hear Obamacare, think Romneycare. The pukes can't stand the fact that Obama got us healthcare and used their idea.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yes it is Romneycare 2.0, the ACA came out of a right wing think tank it was a point of contention during the 2012 Presidential campaign, Romney contended what was good for Mass. Wasn't good for the nation guess he was wrong huh?
> 
> Everytime you hear Obamacare, think Romneycare. The pukes can't stand the fact that Obama got us healthcare and used their idea.
> 
> B4L




It get`s better than that dude,....

...Obama had actually thought it through and solved the US health care issue, simply by adding a few things to Romneycare, he realized that a Gov. health care would work this way. It was a win, win, win for everyone except the big insurance co`s. that would got out of business. Then Obama did the unthinkable,....He sold out ACA 1 for the insurance companies version (ACA2.0) that only benefits the insurance companies.

The lobbyists got him to sell out American Health, Democrats at work for you and me.................


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yes it is Romneycare 2.0, the ACA came out of a right wing think tank it was a point of contention during the 2012 Presidential campaign, *Romney contended what was good for Mass. Wasn't good for the nation* guess he was wrong huh?
> 
> Everytime you hear Obamacare, think Romneycare. The pukes can't stand the fact that Obama got us healthcare and used their idea.
> 
> B4L


Bizarre logic


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s the point I`m trying to make,....there is much more to a racist. Saying Asians and Mexicans are the hardest working is not a racist comment to me, it`s a description of a result that is subject to change and nothing to do with their race.


This would be a cool experiment, even though I know people are going to get offended fuck it. Take a Mexican, Asian, and Caucasian from there place of origin. All of them being the same age. Naturally they will be eating differently because of what part of the world they are from. Put them in a room and have them go at it to the death with bare hands. I think race would play a card in the outcome.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Typically when you commit a crime, even a small one the next crime is easier to commit. When someone migrates to the U.S illegally that is committing a crime. The funny thing about crimes is that they are still wrong no matter what the reason is for you committing them. Now we have someone that is proposing to build a wall, it's a start.


half of all illegals come here legally. and ladders exist.

so much for a stupid fucking wall to satisfy your racism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> This would be a cool experiment, even though I know people are going to get offended fuck it. Take a Mexican, Asian, and Caucasian from there place of origin. All of them being the same age. Naturally they will be eating differently because of what part of the world they are from. Put them in a room and have them go at it to the death with bare hands. I think race would play a card in the outcome.


i think you're a simple racist.

why did you ignore the study i posted showing that illegal immigrants contribute far more than they use in services?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 11, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> This would be a cool experiment, even though I know people are going to get offended fuck it. Take a Mexican, Asian, and Caucasian from there place of origin. All of them being the same age. Naturally they will be eating differently because of what part of the world they are from. Put them in a room and have them go at it to the death with bare hands. I think race would play a card in the outcome.


that is some dumb shit. race plays a card alright.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i think you're a simple racist.
> 
> why did you ignore the study i posted showing that illegal immigrants contribute far more than they use in services?


You know what, your right, I am a racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> You know what, your right, I am a racist.


see? if more people could just be honest about it, i wouldn't have to spend so much time chasing them around.

consider yourself untrolled then.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> This would be a cool experiment, even though I know people are going to get offended fuck it. Take a Mexican, Asian, and Caucasian from there place of origin. All of them being the same age. Naturally they will be eating differently because of what part of the world they are from. Put them in a room and have them go at it to the death with bare hands. I think race would play a card in the outcome.



Ya, Bruce lee would fuck us up.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> half of all illegals come here legally. and ladders exist.
> 
> so much for a stupid fucking wall to satisfy your racism.



You`re onto something Buck, fart smeller you are,...tell you what you go put your ladder up and start climbing, I`ll plug in the wall, We`ll show `em.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 11, 2015)

Let's talk about a super ticket. Since Trump and Carson have nearly half of the support from Republican voters in the polls. If they were to team up, would they be unstoppable?


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Let's talk about a super ticket. Since Trump and Carson have nearly half of the support from Republican voters in the polls. If they were to team up, would they be unstoppable?


Slam dunk. imo


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You`re onto something Buck, fart smeller you are,...tell you what you go put your ladder up and start climbing, I`ll plug in the wall, We`ll show `em.





Not GOP said:


> Let's talk about a super ticket. Since Trump and Carson have nearly half of the support from Republican voters in the polls. If they were to team up, would they be unstoppable?





Not GOP said:


> Let's talk about a super ticket. Since Trump and Carson have nearly half of the support from Republican voters in the polls. If they were to team up, would they be unstoppable?


Carson, maybe, he still needs polishing but doable. Trump is a killer of unity forget him. There is a better chance with Carly & Carson that ticket is more appealing, Trump is an entertainer.

B4L


----------



## spandy (Oct 12, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Trump is an entertainer.


Many are sick of politicians and want something different.

And Americans love them some entertainment.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 12, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Carson, maybe, he still needs polishing but doable. Trump is a killer of unity forget him. There is a better chance with Carly & Carson that ticket is more appealing, Trump is an entertainer.
> 
> B4L


Carson needs polishing sure, but polishing charisma into a personality is very hard to do.
Other than that he's a great candidate. Would like to see him as president, vice president, or at the very least head of HHS.
I wouldn't say Trump kills unity. You may be surprised how many non republicans like him. Especially after he released his tax plan. Stating that Trump is an entertainer is a huge understatement. He is also a business negotiator, and real estate mogul. We live in a media age. Television presence can be important. How well a person does in front of the cameras, keeping voters energized, and drawing in large crowds makes a big difference.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 12, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Carson, maybe, he still needs polishing but doable. *Trump is a killer of unity forget him.* There is a better chance with Carly & Carson that ticket is more appealing, Trump is an entertainer.
> 
> B4L


If it comes down to a Trump/Carson ticket Hillary would be toast, imo. Carly / Carson just wouldn't do it for the win, imo. 

And Trump will never be forgotten because the Mexicans will love him forever. They just don't no it yet, imo.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 12, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Carson, maybe, he still needs polishing but doable. Trump is a killer of unity forget him. There is a better chance with Carly & Carson that ticket is more appealing, Trump is an entertainer.
> 
> B4L



Trump is the beginning of the end of a two Party system that picks and chooses for the people. That is fatal as a voter because you can be left to vote for the lesser of two evils or just someone you don`t like and wont vote. that`s part of the two party system that is for sale.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 12, 2015)

Anything more than a two Party system, and puppeteers cannot see what to spend or what they are getting. The very first thing the GOP did was find out if they are doomed . that proves my point. Imagine if there were actually five people to vote for ? The RNC and DNC fool people into believing there`s only two selections, You don`t get a televised Convention if you are a threat.

I don`t think Donald`s Party needs a Convention.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 12, 2015)

Here is a black (Drunk?) for Trump....hahahaha...
He is quite passionate...

"bamboozled"...hahaha

Choice.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 12, 2015)

No slurred speach. He's not stumbling, and is able to communicate clearly with other people.
He's not drunk.imo


----------



## Wavels (Oct 12, 2015)

He sure is energized, maybe not drunk, but of course some Dems will say that he *has* to be drunk to support Trump...hahaha!


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 12, 2015)

Wavels said:


> He sure is energized, maybe not drunk, but of course some Dems will say that he *has* to be drunk to support Trump...hahaha!


that's true. Democrats feel it's OK to be racist toward black people when they support Republicans.
Look at how they try to smear Clarence Thomas on a regular basis


----------



## Wavels (Oct 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> that's true. Democrats feel it's OK to be racist toward black people when they support Republicans.
> Look at how they try to smear Clarence Thomas on a regular basis


Yup.
Look how they are currently ratcheting up the vile and racist smears against Ben Carson.
They are becoming increasingly shrill, irrational and desperate...
They are obviously quite fearful of his *very presence* in the GOP run for the POTUS.
And so it goes.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 12, 2015)

This is highly amusing...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 12, 2015)

I got money on Donald


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 12, 2015)

Wavels said:


> This is highly amusing...


I love the viewers view. Watch them all the time. two thumbs up!


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> that's true. Democrats feel it's OK to be racist toward black people when they support Republicans.
> Look at how they try to smear Clarence Thomas on a regular basis


Oh for fuck's sake, because I disagree with the way someone looks at the Constitution and criticize them over that it makes me racist? Who's the race baiter now? laawwl. I bet when other Federal judges critique him they're just a bunch of racists too? 

But it's totally cool if you call President Obama "Hussein Obama," or a "Muslim," right? Totally cool for Republicans to do that because they could never be racists, they have Ben Carson _and_ Clarence Thomas bought and paid for!


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 12, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, because I disagree with the way someone looks at the Constitution and criticize them over that it makes me racist? Who's the race baiter now? laawwl. I bet when other Federal judges critique him they're just a bunch of racists too?
> 
> But it's totally cool if you call President Obama "Hussein Obama," or a "Muslim," right? Totally cool for Republicans to do that because they could never be racists, they have Ben Carson _and_ Clarence Thomas bought and paid for!


Nobody is trying to bait you. Why would I try to catch a minnow, when there are plenty of good eating fish out there?
Stop giving yourself so much credit, we are just two like minded individuals who happen to be chatting


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Nobody is trying to bait you. Why would I try to catch a minnow, when there are plenty of good eating fish out there?
> Stop giving yourself so much credit, it was just a simple conversation between two like minded individuals.


"Democrats feel it's OK to be racist toward black people when they support Republicans.
Look at how they try to smear Clarence Thomas on a regular basis"

Your view of the English language is pretty narrow. I didn't necessarily mean you were talking to me/about me. It's a subjective clause. Want me to go back and change it to "One?"


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## nitro harley (Oct 12, 2015)

Mexicans love Trump, blacks love Trump, what is there not to like about Trump? I think Donald has the Trump card for a win.


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 12, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Mexicans love Trump.


No. Tell that puto to build his own wall and El Chapo will have a tunnel under it before it's even done.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 12, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Mexicans love Trump, blacks love Trump, what is there not to like about Trump? I think Donald has the Trump card for a win.


Trump polls so terribly with Hispanics. I think you're trolling.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 13, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> No. Tell that puto to build his own wall and El Chapo will have a tunnel under it before it's even done.


El Chapo? is that one of the people that Trump has warned us about? Maybe Trumps wall will be a challenge for the outlaws, he said it would be a much better wall than what BarryO was working on. I would like to see how great this wall will be. I am starting to think that the Mexicans will be better off than they ever have been here in america. " Give Trump a chance" to make america great again. 

The debate tonight will give the Dems a chance to talk about how great of a wall the left will build or not. Maybe the Dems will work with El Chapo and talk about how great of a tunnel they could build together. lol


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 13, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Trump polls so terribly with Hispanics. I think you're trolling.


I have been trolling for salmon recently but they are starting to go to bobber and eggs now.


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 13, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I would like to see how great this wall will be.


That's literally all he offers so good luck with that.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 13, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I have been trolling for salmon recently but they are starting to go to bobber and eggs now.


4 feeet of red yarn on a hook.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 13, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


>



Nice neck beard..."anarchist".


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 13, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> No. Tell that puto to build his own wall and El Chapo will have a tunnel under it before it's even done.





nitro harley said:


> I have been trolling for salmon recently but they are starting to go to bobber and eggs now.


Try trolling for stripers with live eels, now that's trolling!

B4L


----------



## Wavels (Oct 13, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> View attachment 3520627
> 
> 
> Try trolling for stripers with live eels, now that's trolling!
> ...


Striped bass...yummy!
Great catch!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 13, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Striped bass...yummy!
> Great catch!


Nothing but trophy fishing for me, and some tuna!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 13, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> View attachment 3520627
> 
> 
> Try trolling for stripers with live eels, now that's trolling!
> ...


those are nice size


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 13, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> those are nice size


got some 40 pound cows but I cant seem to crop my face out to post those pics also tuna. Tell me how and i'll upload.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 13, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> got some 40 pound cows but I cant seem to crop my face out to post those pics also tuna. Tell me how and i'll upload.


shit. I hardly know how to post a pic on here lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 13, 2015)

open the file in paint and paint over your face and save it?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 13, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> open the file in paint and paint over your face and save it?



ok i'll try that. Thanks! Sometimes us oldtimers need some help , my daughter;s at work otherwise she does it for me!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 13, 2015)

what do you guys think about promix? jI want to use it but I dont want to fuck off 90 gg4 clones


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 13, 2015)

How long to bring him in ?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 13, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> How long to bring him in ?


tuna 1 hour 38 min
cow 41 min
2 small cows can't remember but less than 15 mins

got them on a penn 113h senator reel 90 lb test braided line, using 9' diamond jig for tuna and live eels for stripers


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 13, 2015)

I`m jealous of the fun you had, one day I`ll get a big one off the beach but the guys say only the smaller stripers hang near the shore.

I`ve gotten Small stripers and dogfish off Revere beach ,just north of Boston. But never that kind of fun you had.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> It is extremely hard being an immigrant because I cannot work here or do anything of any purpose To support our household
> It isn't easy


grow weed


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> grow weed


thats a great way to get deported and not live with my husband


----------



## 757growin (Oct 13, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m jealous of the fun you had, one day I`ll get a big one off the beach but the guys say only the smaller stripers hang near the shore.
> 
> I`ve gotten Small stripers and dogfish off Revere beach ,just north of Boston. But never that kind of fun you had.


I caught a 33 pounder fish surfing in new Jersey off a jetti.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 13, 2015)

oh yea immagration is FeDz, ur hubby not a citizen?


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> oh yea immagration is FeDz, ur hubby not a citizen?


my hubby is active duty military, i wont grow anymore. he cant be around it. 

were not broke, just wish i could work and contribute but it will be a bit yet before i can , even than that post was well before i found out i was pregnant, so i doubt i will be able to work when told i can i would be at maternity leave by that time anyways


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 13, 2015)

757growin said:


> I caught a 33 pounder fish surfing in new Jersey off a jetti.



Most of our break walls are surrounded when the tide comes in, get stuck it`s easily 8 hours stuck. People do it but I aint got that kind of time anymore unless it`s a planned event.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 13, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m jealous of the fun you had, one day I`ll get a big one off the beach but the guys say only the smaller stripers hang near the shore.
> 
> I`ve gotten Small stripers and dogfish off Revere beach ,just north of Boston. But never that kind of fun you had.


sometimes I go out of New Bedford but mostly the cape (when I go to the Canyon 3 day fishing trip), Jersey and Va. Your friend is right but you can still get cows if you have the right rod 12 - 15 footer to get way out over the breaks. Nothing beats Mano-a-mano fighting for your next meal. Trust me you can have a great meal out of dogfish, marinate in milk then when you ready to cook add spices to your liking, dont sleep on dogfish you can make a good meal but people hate them and sea robins. 

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 13, 2015)

757growin said:


> I caught a 33 pounder fish surfing in new Jersey off a jetti.


yes! that proves that larger fish do come near shore, great job.

B4L


----------



## 757growin (Oct 13, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> yes! that proves that larger fish do come near shore, great job.
> 
> B4L


I mean sharks are in water up to 3 feet deep I believe? Fish big or little will come where the food is. I've swam with dolphins in chest high water in virgina beach. I know I cast out farther then that.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 13, 2015)

I`ll try that next time.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 13, 2015)

That's what I use is the 12 footer.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 13, 2015)

757growin said:


> That's what I use is the 12 footer.


those are called beach combers.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 14, 2015)

CNN reports,

Mexicans and Blacks love Trump more than ever.

*Michele Bachmann: Donald Trump is 'the highest with Hispanics that any Republican has ever been'*
By Katie Sanders on Tuesday, September 15th, 2015 at 12:13 p.m.






Conservative commentator Michele Bachmann discusses Donald Trump's appeal with Don Lemon on CNN on Sept. 10, 2015. (Screengrab)
Former Minnesota congresswoman Michele Bachmann says Donald Trump is very popular with Hispanics and African-Americans on "CNN Tonight" on Sept. 10, 2015.
All that talk about how unpopular Donald Trump is with Hispanics? In Michele Bachmann’s view, the opposite is true: Trump is polling at epic levels among Hispanic voters.

Bachmann, whose life after the U.S. House has included stints as a conservative cable news pundit, said on _CNN Tonight with Don Lemon _on Sept. 10 that Trump is remarkably popular with minorities compared to the rest of the Republican field, even as he floats mass deportations, ending birthright citizenship and building a border wall as his first orders of business.

"Donald Trump's numbers show that he's the highest with African-Americans that any Republican has ever been, and the highest with Hispanics that any Republican has ever been," Bachmann said.

Like, _ever_ ever?

G


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 14, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> CNN reports,
> 
> Mexicans and Blacks love Trump more than ever.
> 
> *Michele Bachmann: Donald Trump is 'the highest with Hispanics that any Republican has ever been'*


And you can still count all of them on one hand.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 14, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> And you can still count all of them on one hand.



Just keep using the same fingers over..........Takes longer but,...


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 14, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> CNN reports,
> 
> Mexicans and Blacks love Trump more than ever.
> 
> ...


That batshit crazy bitch came out of her cave for a brief moment to spew some nonsense like that? Well at least I got a giggle out of it.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 14, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> That batshit crazy bitch came out of her cave for a brief moment to spew some nonsense like that? Well at least I got a giggle out of it.
> 
> B4L



So where`s the denial,...should be some by now,...at least one story of debunk should be out there....?? Slow day ??


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 14, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> That batshit crazy bitch came out of her cave for a brief moment to spew some nonsense like that? Well at least I got a giggle out of it.
> 
> B4L


The funny part is it could be true.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 14, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> sometimes I go out of New Bedford but mostly the cape (when I go to the Canyon 3 day fishing trip), Jersey and Va. Your friend is right but you can still get cows if you have the right rod 12 - 15 footer to get way out over the breaks. Nothing beats Mano-a-mano fighting for your next meal. Trust me you can have a great meal out of dogfish, marinate in milk then when you ready to cook add spices to your liking, dont sleep on dogfish you can make a good meal but people hate them and sea robins.
> 
> B4L


did you sell the tuna?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 14, 2015)

I was in boston when those bombs went off. I was actually right down the street getting ready to walk to the finish line with my wife and watch the runners. good thing I didnt. Funny thing is, even after the bombs and all that mess what I remember most about my trip to boston was this big as lobster in a store window. I thought it was dead then it blinked lol


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 15, 2015)

Mexicans are starting to love Trump. This link with Bill and Donald is pretty good. I can see Trump changing for the better in the interview, hopefully we see more of this new Trump.

http://video.foxnews.com/v/4558242844001/donald-trumps-campaign-strategy/?intcmp=hpnav&playlist_id=938973798001#sp=show-clips


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 15, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> The funny part is it could be true.


In your dreams.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 15, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> In your dreams.
> 
> B4L


Well I really won't be dreaming much about our political entertainment, but feel free to laugh when necessary anyway. 

When Trump improves his mexican numbers we will get back to you. I haven't looked it up yet but I heard Trumps latino support in some Nevada poll has sky rocketed. I could be dreaming that but I will get back to you on the facts.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> did you sell the tuna?


 I had tuna steaks for days I gave some to my family the rest is in my deep freezer in my garage. Had the mates cut it into steak sizes so i could fit in my coffin cooler (150 quarts), gave them $20 each for the great job they did fitting all that meat into my cooler layered with crushed ice. That was the best 3 days spent out on the water
($260 for 3 days).

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 15, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Well I really won't be dreaming much about our political entertainment, but feel free to laugh when necessary anyway.
> 
> When Trump improves his mexican numbers we will get back to you. I haven't looked it up yet but I heard Trumps latino support in some Nevada poll has sky rocketed. I could be dreaming that but I will get back to you on the facts.


I hope the pukes do nominate Trump (but I know they're not that stupid) so that once again they lose in the general elections.

He doesn't have real policies to put forward other then that stupid wall with a huuuuuuge beautiful door on it, deport 11+ Millions of people where's the money coming from?

Folks will get tired of his BS and move on, he's got nada, zilch new to his campaign if that's what you call it.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 15, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I hope the pukes do nominate Trump (but I know they're not that stupid) so that once again they lose in the general elections.
> 
> He doesn't have real policies to put forward other then that stupid wall with a huuuuuuge beautiful door on it, deport 11+ Millions of people where's the money coming from?
> 
> ...


I don't believe that the mexicans that are here working hard will have to be deported. I believe all they will have to do is sign up and do what it takes to be here legally . And the ones that have to worry about being deported are the ones that are filling our jails up. So in the end Trump could be the best thing that ever happened to latino's and they just don't know it yet. Trump has over a year to watch his latino numbers explode. imo


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 15, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I don't believe that the mexicans that are here working hard will have to be deported. I believe all they will have to do is sign up and do what it takes to be here legally . And the ones that have to worry about being deported are the ones that are filling our jails up. So in the end Trump could be the best thing that ever happened to latino's and they just don't know it yet. Trump has over a year to watch his latino numbers explode. imo


Tell me the truth nitro, you were smoking a fattie when you wrote this fairy tale werent you! I ain't mad at cha tell me the truth, the truth shall set you free or some shit like that.

Puff, puff pass!

B4L


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 15, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Mexicans are starting to love Trump.


No, they're not. You can keep spamming it all day but that doesn't make it so. His seething hatred of Mexico and everything Mexican is still obvious to all.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 15, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Well I really won't be dreaming much about our political entertainment, but feel free to laugh when necessary anyway.
> 
> When Trump improves his mexican numbers we will get back to you. I haven't looked it up yet but I heard Trumps latino support in some Nevada poll has sky rocketed. I could be dreaming that but I will get back to you on the facts.


im shure he will win the hearts of many and at the same time hire a few mexicans while he is at it...


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 15, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I hope the pukes do nominate Trump (but I know they're not that stupid) so that once again they lose in the general elections.
> 
> He doesn't have real policies to put forward other then that stupid wall with a huuuuuuge beautiful door on it, deport 11+ Millions of people where's the money coming from?
> 
> ...




So when Hillary is nominated, do we dump Trump and vote for the proven BS artist with plenty to hide and an on going investigation ?

You sure got your priority set.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 15, 2015)

thump easy said:


> im shure he will win the hearts of many View attachment 3521805and at the same time hire a few mexicans while he is at it...


He might win the hearts of enough, you never know. Your choice of Mexican labor is what Trump plans to clean up. It sounds like Donald has already hired thousands of Mexicans , except his choice is much better than your. imo


----------



## thump easy (Oct 15, 2015)

Imo what is that, i dont do politics i thought that was funny thow


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 15, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> He might win the hearts of enough, you never know. Your choice of Mexican labor is what Trump plans to clean up. It sounds like Donald has already hired thousands of Mexicans , except his choice is much better than your. imo


The only reason some Mexicans like Trump is that people are buying Trump pinatas. That and we love making fun of him.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> The only reason some Mexicans like Trump is that people are buying Trump pinatas. That and we love making fun of him.


If Trump is an evil capitalist, wouldn't he want shitloads of Mexicans to work for cheap?


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> If Trump is an evil capitalist, wouldn't he want shitloads of Mexicans to work for cheap?


Why wouldn't he want a bunch of Irishmen to work for cheap like they have always been willing to?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> If Trump is an evil capitalist, wouldn't he want shitloads of Mexicans to work for cheap?


News flash he already does, the hotel in Washington is being retrofitted by cheap labor he hires scabs to do the work.

This goes way back to when he and his father were building in Brooklyn, they hired contractors who hired scab workers so guess who wins bids on those construction projects.

B4L


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Why wouldn't he want a bunch of Irishmen to work for cheap like they have always been willing to?


Trump only sees one colour, green.


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Trump only sees one colour, green.


Your attention span is proportionate to your stature. Maybe that's why you think he's popular among hispanics. Funny that an Irishman would allude to low wage immigrants, ironic indeed.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Your attention span is proportionate to your stature. Maybe that's why you think he's popular among hispanics. Funny that an Irishman would allude to low wage immigrants, ironic indeed.


I never said he was popular with them, I said if he's a greedy capitalist why wouldn't he want illegal workers to come in and work super cheap?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 16, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> View attachment 3520695 View attachment 3520710 View attachment 3520712 View attachment 3520713 View attachment 3520695 View attachment 3520710 View attachment 3520712 View attachment 3520713 View attachment 3520695 View attachment 3520710 View attachment 3520695 View attachment 3520710


Nice photo editing skills.


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I never said he was popular with them, I said if he's a greedy capitalist why wouldn't he want illegal workers to come in and work super cheap?


Because there are plenty of Irish willing to work for next to nothing.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 16, 2015)

This is what I got so far, am I missing something? "Illegal Immigration: And The Impact On The United States"

uninsured drivers
unidentifiable population/crime/unregistered sex offenders
watered down American culture
strain on social services/ health care/ broken families


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 16, 2015)

that's just a brain storm. If anyone else can think of another point that I could look into shoot your ideas please. Also please add your input of why illegal immigration is not a problem and all counter arguments.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 16, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> This is what I got so far, am I missing something? "Illegal Immigration: And The Impact On The United States"
> 
> uninsured drivers
> unidentifiable population/crime/unregistered sex offenders
> ...


What do you consider "American culture"?


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 16, 2015)

What we will happily return to once the dems have gone.
Legal sunburned and toasted people are for trump. Illegal ones? I don't know.
But these dems trying to lump all natives and mexicans in their horrible party of awful commie earth trash are full of it. Plenty of "minority" people have enough brains to see bs, experience with bs dictators and want NONE of Mexico here. Aw....


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I never said he was popular with them, I said if he's a greedy capitalist why wouldn't he want illegal workers to come in and work super cheap?


Yeah I would expect Trump to act that way and be shocked if he didn't.

The funniest scab worker story I know is courtesy of Michael Moore. During his filming of Capitalism a Love Story he moved location to avoid having to hire union workers.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Because there are plenty of Irish willing to work for next to nothing.


You're damn right, all we need is whiskey and potatoes.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Your attention span is proportionate to your stature. Maybe that's why you think he's popular among hispanics. Funny that an Irishman would allude to low wage immigrants, ironic indeed.


So you're saying Mexicans are short and cheap like the Irish are known to be? Sounds a tad racist...


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> So you're saying Mexicans are short and cheap?


No, but it's funny that you don't seem to take issue with actual bigoted comments. By funny, I mean retarded. I mean you're retarded.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> No, but it's funny that you don't seem to take issue with actual bigoted comments. By funny, I mean retarded. I mean you're retarded.


Nobody cares what a liberal considers to be bigoted comments


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Nobody cares what a liberal considers to be bigoted comments


Oh look, a right wing blowhard sock puppet is calling me a liberal.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh look, a right wing blowhard sock puppet is calling me a liberal.


Name one conservative position you hold


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Name one conservative position you hold


I like how you don't even deny being a right wing blowhard sock puppet. Carry on.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 a wall won't stop the more than 50% of illegals that got here with a visa
> 
> 2 show me a 20 foot wall and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder
> 
> 3 it would be cheaper to fix the immigration system


1 it'll stop the others
2 show me a 21 foot ladder and I'll show you a ditch and and second fence 25' tall and armed border agents
3 your idea of "fixing" is totally eliminating it while offering free education, healthcare, voting rights, and welfare to illegals.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> I like how you don't even deny being a right wing blowhard sock puppet. Carry on.


If I were to spend time denying every you claim you've made about me,
it would be a waste of page space, and my time. You're a liberal socialist. Wear it like a badge of honor


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What you mean Is most Canadians are white.


You definitely are a racist


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You're a liberal socialist.


Please explain what a liberal socialist is, did you just make it up?

FYI, liberalism is a form of capitalism and liberals believe that economic resources and infrastructure should be privately owned. Do you even know what socialism is?


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Illegally entering the United States is a civil matter.
> The same as a traffic ticket


Selling meth is a civil matter. The same as a traffic ticket


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> No, but it's funny that you don't seem to take issue with actual bigoted comments. By funny, I mean retarded. I mean you're retarded.


Oh, and now attack retards?
Some retards can't identify sarcasm


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Oh, and now attack retards?


Do you take that personally?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Please explain what a liberal socialist is, did you just make it up?


lol. you're kidding right? they have their own party. Maybe you should look into it, you would most likely feel right at home. I consider myself to be a moderate, having both liberal and conservative views; depending on the issue

You call Abalone retarded, but you're the one who doesn't know what a liberal socialist is...


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 16, 2015)

No collectively, your group.


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> lol. you're kidding right? they have their own party.


Liberal socialist party? Cool, are they like socialists who think resources and infrastructure should be privately owned?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Liberal socialist party? Cool, are they like socialists who think resources and infrastructure should be privately owned?


No, but they would probably think you're retarded after seeing what you just posted


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> What do you consider "American culture"?


The watered down American culture was an idea from someone else. I still have to look everything up and cite all sources.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 16, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Oh, and now attack retards?
> Some retards can't identify sarcasm


lmao


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> And Jeb Bush is retarded too. I would vote for hillary (whom i don't like) just to prevent one of these monsters from becoming president.


You'd vote for a monster "to prevent one of these monsters from becoming president"?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> 3 your idea of "fixing" is totally eliminating it while offering free education, healthcare, voting rights, and welfare to illegals.


Social Security has now been added to the list


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Why not deport all people in the US on food stamps, including citizens? Be consistent, you know? Why stop at undocumented immigrants?


You should run for office with that as your campaign theme.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 16, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You should run for office with that as your campaign theme.


Because Americans that have paid into the system sometimes fall upon hard times and that's what its there for. Not to help illegals. If its not your don't touch.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Let's also deport everyone collecting social security benefits. Deport all the cranky old white racists collecting SS and not contributing a thing to our economy.


Those "cranky old white racists" who passed the Bill of Rights, Emancipation, and Women's Suffrage? The SS is their money they paid in. Speaking of racism, how is it only whites are collecting SS?


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> No, but they would probably think you're retarded after seeing what you just posted


The liberal socialist party you mean?


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The ends don't justify the means. Basic freedoms "trump" some split milk. The ability to move freely across borders is one of the core components of Liberty. This basic freedom is worth a few people trying to get food stamps.


The ability to move freely across borders is one of the core components of Warfare


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> The individual state DMV can handle millions of people getting drivers licenses. USCIS struggles handling hundreds. They're incompetent. An embarrassment and a huge waste of tax payer money. Open borders would eliminate the need for a USCIS.


Open borders would eliminate the need for a nation


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> You should also have to justify your case for being here.


You should also have to justify your case for being here


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Donald Trump is like a bull in a china shop. He's the republican party's worst nightmare. He's so divisive. He's insulted all women, latino voters, the very voters they need to court in order to defeat Hillary. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot..


Two women, Rosie O'Fatass and Hilary, not all. Illegals supposedly can't vote, so not Latino voters.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

rnint said:


> Guns are pretty common place and the police in mexico torture and kill people at times so I don't think thats the issue. And also thank the freaking lord nobody else shares your guys gun laws you have to be insane thinking giving everyone a gun makes for a safe environment when thousands of people around the states are dying from guns every year how the hell does that make people safe, especially in that kind of a society if literally everyone had guns that place would be a war zone.


Motor vehicals are pretty common place and the police in mexico torture and kill people at times so I don't think thats the issue. And also thank the freaking lord nobody else shares your guys motor vehicle laws you have to be insane thinking giving everyone a motor vehicle makes for a safe environment when thousands of people around the states are dying from motor vehicle every year how the hell does that make people safe, especially in that kind of a society if literally everyone had motor vehicles that place would be a war zone.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Two women, Rosie O'Fatass and Hilary, not all. Illegals supposedly can't vote, so not Latino voters.


so you think most latinos are illegals?....


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> so you think most latinos are illegals?....


You said he "insulted" latino voters. He didn't. He "insulted" illegals. It was you who tried to infer Latino voters were all illegals, not I.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

Latino voters seem to understand mr trumps bigotry very well, he has an extremely low rating with them...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

Trumps whole "I adore women" shtick is loathsome. It is something you'd expect out of Larry Flint or Hugh Heffner. He's a pig..


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trumps whole "I adore women" shtick is loathsome. It is something you'd expect out of Larry Flint or Hugh Heffner. He's a pig..


that's reaching kinda hard buddy. Do you know what adore means?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeah, people adore their pets.....


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, people adore their pets.....


that's not what adore means. Real men "adore" and "cherish" women.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, people adore their pets.....


it's ok to love your pets, it's NOT ok to loooooooooooove your pets 

Question to the Trump and Obama fans. Do you want Trump to have unilateral power to kill a domestic terrorist without due process?


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> I like how you don't even deny being a right wing blowhard sock puppet. Carry on.


I have at least learned that glibtards call anyone who says anything at the adult or realistic level "sock puppet" as if they "weren't real" .....or in the majority.


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 16, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> The liberal socialist party you mean?


Yes haha the stupid, always dies communist party, by whatever name you call it....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> that's not what adore means. Real men "adore" and "cherish" women.


real men respect women....


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> real men respect women....


Get Out. respect and adore are synonyms


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Get Out. respect and adore are synonyms


no......not really


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> no......not really


So you're going to hold "adore" against him...
ok. good luck with that


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> So you're going to hold "adore" against him...
> ok. good luck with that


don't take my word for it....Trump has a very low approval rating with women....


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> don't take my word for it....Trump has a very low approval rating with women....


and with Hispanics too right? I can tell when somebody gets all of their info from the liberal media.
You're not bringing up anything that I haven't heard a hundred times before. The war on women was 2012, its probably not going to work this time.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> and with Hispanics too right? I can tell when somebody gets all of their info from the liberal media.
> You're not bringing up anything that I haven't heard a hundred times before. The war on women was 2012, its probably not going to work this time.


I believe the conservative media will also tell you Trump is very low rated with women & latinos....


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 16, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> it's ok to love your pets, it's NOT ok to loooooooooooove your pets
> 
> Question to the Trump and Obama fans. Do you want Trump to have unilateral power to kill a domestic terrorist without due process?


You mean like Timothy Mc Veigh fucking a right scumbags like that needs to have a tomahawk shoved up his ass, at least he's no longer walking this Earth.

ANY person who terrorizes American lives gives up his right to due process imho.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> and with Hispanics too right? I can tell when somebody gets all of their info from the liberal media.
> You're not bringing up anything that I haven't heard a hundred times before. The war on women was 2012, its probably not going to work this time.


I watch Hispanic news daily and if there is 1undisputable fact Trump has a 70% disapproval rating, 7 out of 10 Hispanics hate him those are not just Mexicans thats all Hispanics. 

The pukes ARE misogynist, they most certainly are. They don't give women respect like the Dems do, they hold hearings about women issues with nothing but men in attendance (PP) not 1 woman there. 

Guess that's why more women support the Democratic Party than the Pukes, right?

B4L


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2015)

I understand these are a #1 seller.....


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 16, 2015)

That doesn't look anything like Trump. Where is the toupee?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 16, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I understand these are a #1 seller.....
> View attachment 3522682


Love those Trump piñatas!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That doesn't look anything like Trump. Where is the toupee?


They should've painted his hair orange.


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 16, 2015)

If you were a illegal parasite wanting a free life off everybody's back, carrying tuberculosis, parasites and enterovirus you would hate trump too......
legals aren't against trump. They resent the laraza trash and had to do something, as well as work, to be here.
All.the glibtards are spending others money, creating others work and are a mentally ill group of worthless we wouldn't have so much trouble with except for welfare....which is dying soon....thank god


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2015)

LeeLong said:


> If you were a illegal parasite wanting a free life off everybody's back, carrying tuberculosis, parasites and enterovirus you would hate trump too......
> legals aren't against trump. They resent the laraza trash and had to do something, as well as work, to be here.
> All.the glibtards are spending others money, creating others work and are a mentally ill group of worthless we wouldn't have so much trouble with except for welfare....which is dying soon....thank god


what is the deal with racists abusing ellipses?


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 17, 2015)

Racist is the only phony word you know.
you use it to cover over other simple realities. Nothing you ever say has any real merit or is worth anything on all the forums you troll.
Thst's why I think you must be a 500 lb gay guy in Arkansas that volunteers for the klan to try and make people you aren't, look like people you are.
just an observation...


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Latino voters seem to understand mr trumps bigotry very well, he has an extremely low rating with them...


I've heard otherwise. You got any supporting evidence to your claim?


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> don't take my word for it....Trump has a very low approval rating with women....


You assume the small subset of crack-whores you associate with represent the majority of women.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I watch Hispanic news daily and if there is 1undisputable fact Trump has a 70% disapproval rating, 7 out of 10 Hispanics hate him those are not just Mexicans thats all Hispanics.
> 
> The pukes ARE misogynist, they most certainly are. They don't give women respect like the Dems do, they hold hearings about women issues with nothing but men in attendance (PP) not 1 woman there.
> 
> ...


You mean like Hilary crucifying the numerous women who committed the crime of being assaulted by Bill? There's your "War on Women"


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> They should've painted his hair orange.


His hair color is only occasionally orange. I've seen it white, orange, and brown.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 17, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I've heard otherwise. You got any supporting evidence to your claim?


Yes the supporting evidence is on Telemundo, Univision those are spanish news outlets newspapers la Prensa diario
you should check those out those will tell you how well hes doing not American media. Here is an English version.



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/27/us/politics/latino-news-media-offended-by-donald-trump-shows-it-in-broadcasts.html/2015/8/27/us/politics/latino news

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yes the supporting evidence is on Telemundo, Univision those are spanish news outlets newspapers la Prensa diario
> you should check those out those will tell you how well hes doing not American media. Here is an English version.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see what Mexico thinks has to do with an American election


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I don't see what Mexico thinks has to do with an American election


Really! You cant see the correlation? Mexicans and all Latinos are offended by his remarks and Mexicans do have Families in this country who do vote I personally know Mexicans who have lived in this country for over 50 years and do vote. Latinos are all Mexicans in Trumps eyes, he doesn't care for us and we certainly don't give a fuck about his orange orangutan looking asshole.

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Really! You cant see the correlation? Mexicans and all Latinos are offended by his remarks and Mexicans do have Families in this country who do vote I personally know Mexicans who have lived in this country for over 50 years and do vote. Latinos are all Mexicans in Trumps eyes, he doesn't care for us and we certainly don't give a fuck about his orange orangutan looking asshole.
> 
> B4L


That's not true. Just because he doesn't care for Jorge Ramos and his dual citizenship. That doesn't mean he hates Hispanic Americans. He is polling very well in Nevada with hispanics. They dont like illegals stealing their jobs. Which is a union state. just thought I'd point that out. Trump doesn't poll well with people in this country illegally. Which happens to be a large portion of hispanics."Latinos love Trump"


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Oct 17, 2015)

People say I'm stupid, but I'm not stupid enough to engage another person about Donald Trump for president.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

Trump is dominating in two key states. Nevada and South Carolina.
When it comes to the economy and illegal immigration. Nobody else comes close


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You assume the small subset of crack-whores you associate with represent the majority of women.


what a very "Donald" response...


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

TRUMP! TRUMP! TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That's not true. Just because he doesn't care for Jorge Ramos and his dual citizenship. That doesn't mean he hates Hispanic Americans. He is polling very well in Nevada with hispanics. They dont like illegals stealing their jobs. Which is a union state. just thought I'd point that out. Trump doesn't poll well with people in this country illegally. Which happens to be a large portion of hispanics."Latinos love Trump"


ok Latinos Love Trump.

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

Fuck ya they do. And so do women


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> TRUMP! TRUMP! TRUMP!


I hope the pubs nominate trump because there is now way the majority of Americans will put him in the White House....I have more faith in America than that


----------



## thump easy (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I hope the pubs nominate trump because there is now way the majority of Americans will put him in the White House....I have more faith in America than that


fuck man he aint gona do nothing or anyother politition


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Really! You cant see the correlation? Mexicans and all Latinos are offended by his remarks and Mexicans do have Families in this country who do vote I personally know Mexicans who have lived in this country for over 50 years and do vote. Latinos are all Mexicans in Trumps eyes, he doesn't care for us and we certainly don't give a fuck about his orange orangutan looking asshole.
> 
> B4L



Like I said before,....

...Ask the immigrants what they are running away from,.. and you will get this,...Murderers, thieves, kidnappers and drug dealers,...What did Donald say again ?? Oh, that`s right,....same thing.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I hope the pubs nominate trump because there is now way the majority of Americans will put him in the White House....I have more faith in America than that


Be careful what you wish for.
I would have agreed with you a couple of months ago.
But politics can be astonishingly unpredictable...there are no experts who even remotely predicted Trump's current dominance in the GOP polls.

However, most polls still show Trump losing nationally to the deeply flawed and hamstrung Hillary, so far!
It is way early yet...we will see.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

Trump is not a politician. He's anti establishment


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2015)

Trump is to divisive & polarizing to win a consensus vote....


----------



## Wavels (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump is to divisive & polarizing to win a consensus vote....


You may very well be correct.
Too many variables in play to predict with any certainty.
We still have over a year to go.

But Trump is largely an unknown, unprecedented, unquantifiable type of anti-politician...


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

Wavels said:


> You may very well be correct.
> Too many variables in play to predict with any certainty.
> We still have over a year to go.
> 
> But Trump is largely an unknown, unprecedented, unquantifiable type of anti-politician...


I agree with all of that except for "unknown" He is very well known, almost every registered voter knows who he is


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2015)

what you need to understand is that you win the party nomination by pandering to your base....but you win the national election by pandering the swing voters on the fence. The core people are going to vote their way no matter what....it's all about those in the margins
Trump has turned himself off to too may margin groups....


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump is to divisive & polarizing to win a consensus vote....


By "divisive" you mean he wants to build a wall between the US and Mexico


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> By "divisive" you mean he wants to build a wall between the US and Mexico


That's one example...yes


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> what you need to understand is you win the party nomination by pandering to your base....but you win the national election by pandering the swing voters on the fence. The core people are going to vote their way no matter what....it's all about those in the margins
> Trump has turned himself off to too may margin groups....


That's not true. His tax plan has a lot of independents excited, and is picking up moderate democrats as well


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That's one example...yes


that's one example of why he is leading in the polls on immigration


----------



## Wavels (Oct 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I agree with all of that except for "unknown" He is very well known, almost every registered voter knows who he is


Yes, but my point is that he makes Ross Perot look like a milquetoast.

American, run for the POTUS political maneuvering has never seen anyone like him...so his influence and effect is largely unknown and unknowable.
The Donald has sent all of the so-called political experts running back to their drawing boards in order to attempt to figure out what is going to happen with an unknown and never seen before type of participant in the race.
Very entertaining.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2015)

The republicans have been very kind to mr trump on the debates so far by not dragging out his checkered past business practices......I doubt the Democratic campaign fact checkers will be so generous...


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The republicans have been very kind to mr trump on the debates so far by not dragging out his checkered past business practices......I doubt the Democratic campaign fact checkers will be so generous...


Trump has never written a bankruptcy law in his life. As a business man, he made most decisions based on profit.
As the president, he can use that negotiation mindset to benefit America.
I mean Jesus Christmas bro, he's already writing the rules for the upcoming debate.
I want somebody in the white house who knows how to get shit done.
His polling on the economy is in the upper 60s in some states.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump has never written a bankruptcy law in his life. As a business man, he made most decisions based on profit.
> As the president, he can use that negotiation mindset to benefit America.
> I mean Jesus Christmas bro, he's already writing the rules for the upcoming debate.
> I want somebody in the white house who knows how to get shit done.


I'm sure he'll use every trick he's ever learned to manipulate the debates...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You assume the small subset of crack-whores you associate with represent the majority of women.


why are you accusing others of hanging out with low class whores when you brag about how you can buy a $10 blowjob?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is dominating in two key states. Nevada and South Carolina.
> When it comes to the economy and illegal immigration. Nobody else comes close


donald trump will lose. i will bet my membership in this site on it if you will do the same, beenthere.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Be careful what you wish for.
> I would have agreed with you a couple of months ago.
> But politics can be astonishingly unpredictable...there are no experts who even remotely predicted Trump's current dominance in the GOP polls.


you are making yet another failed prediction. you are 100% with your predictions failing so far. i guess you wanted to keep the streak alive.


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 17, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Really! You cant see the correlation? Mexicans and all Latinos are offended by his remarks and Mexicans do have Families in this country who do vote I personally know Mexicans who have lived in this country for over 50 years and do vote. Latinos are all Mexicans in Trumps eyes, he doesn't care for us and we certainly don't give a fuck about his orange orangutan looking asshole.
> 
> B4L


The ones that live here "50 years!" Dont support mexico or bringing mexico here. That's a lie to try and get americans to hate us too and so the glibtards can try to make evetyone think us reds and browns ALL support their loony, gay, welfare state crud when really, it's insulting to our intelligence and dignity, just like it is the gringos?
The dems claiming "people of color" one is wrong and two is innacurate. It's just trying to sleazify everyone and make whites falsely think they are the only ethical adults left who care.
Stop using people of dignity in your "people of color!" claims, which are bullsheet


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 17, 2015)

I am LOL at "insulting to your intelligence!" 

I guess it must be more like a clever jab.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump is to divisive & polarizing to win a consensus vote....


Isn't Hilary just as divisive & polarizing?


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I agree with all of that except for "unknown" He is very well known, almost every registered voter knows who he is


"Who" maybe, but not "what".


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> what you need to understand is that you win the party nomination by pandering to your base....but you win the national election by pandering the swing voters on the fence. The core people are going to vote their way no matter what....it's all about those in the margins
> Trump has turned himself off to too may margin groups....


You may be wrong. Playing to swing voters can mean you lose your base. McCain played to the swing voters and his base didn't turn out.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Yes, but my point is that he makes Ross Perot look like a milquetoast.
> 
> American, run for the POTUS political maneuvering has never seen anyone like him...so his influence and effect is largely unknown and unknowable.
> The Donald has sent all of the so-called political experts running back to their drawing boards in order to attempt to figure out what is going to happen with an unknown and never seen before type of participant in the race.
> Very entertaining.


Anybody makes Ross Perot look like milquetoast. He was born looking that way.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The republicans have been very kind to mr trump on the debates so far by not dragging out his checkered past business practices......I doubt the Democratic campaign fact checkers will be so generous...


You can say the same thing about Clinton, too. Republicans certainly aren't about to refrain from dragging out her past.


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 17, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You can say the same thing about Clinton, too. Republicans certainly aren't about to refrain from dragging out her past.


What past?
Any candidate that tries to make up shit about her in a debate will be crucified.
It's one thing to lie about someone or hurl untrue accusations about them behind their back using Proxys, it's another to do so live in front of the nation and be accountable for what you say.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You may be wrong. Playing to swing voters can mean you lose your base. McCain played to the swing voters and his base didn't turn out.


Obama did....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Isn't Hilary just as divisive & polarizing?


no


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 18, 2015)

LeeLong said:


> The ones that live here "50 years!" Dont support mexico or bringing mexico here. That's a lie to try and get americans to hate us too and so the glibtards can try to make evetyone think us reds and browns ALL support their loony, gay, welfare state crud when really, it's insulting to our intelligence and dignity, just like it is the gringos?
> The dems claiming "people of color" one is wrong and two is innacurate. It's just trying to sleazify everyone and make whites falsely think they are the only ethical adults left who care.
> Stop using people of dignity in your "people of color!" claims, which are bullsheet


Were you high when you wrote that crap, it makes no sense at all. Do you even proof read what you write?
Get Americans to hate us, huh???

B4L


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Were you high when you that crap, it makes no sense at all. Do you even proof read what you write?
> Get Americans to hate us, huh???
> 
> B4L


Proof reading is a good to do.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Obama did....


You seem to be assuming you're a swing voter. You're not.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> no


Once again, you view her actions thru a lens of bias. She screams (literally) that Republicans are engaging in a "war on women" while she repeatedly and consistently attacks women for being assaulted by her husband.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 18, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Proof reading is a good to do.


Maybe you should proof read your suggestion on proof reading,
before you give recommendations on proof reading


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 18, 2015)

Another Tin Roof, huh Sticky??


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 18, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is not a politician. He's anti establishment


No he isn't. The status quo is why he is rich. The American way has worked well for his 1%er family for a long time. Now he is a politician, pandering to mouthbreathing fucktards like you.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 18, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> No he isn't. The status quo is why he is rich. The American way has worked well for his 1%er family for a long time. Now he is a politician, pandering to mouthbreathing fucktards like you.


fucktard? I thought name calling was against the rules. I don't see any reason why I should be polite to you anymore.
You're rude and insulting


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 18, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You're rude and insulting


Creating sockpuppet accounts is against the rules. You're a mouthbreathing fucktard who cheers for Donny Trump.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 18, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> You're a mouthbreathing fucktard who cheers for Donny Trump.


When Mitt Romney the big time loser says Trump's comments are "hurtful" and "childish" 
_then he must not know Liberals._ If Trump were such a terrible and divisive person, then it seems like you would be right on board with that. You're one of the most hateful people on this website. You follow people around with unprovoked nastiness, and it's wierd. I have you quoted on something a third grader would say. You need some professional help. quickly


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You may be wrong. Playing to swing voters can mean you lose your base. McCain played to the swing voters and his base didn't turn out.


mccain got the second most votes of any candidate in an election, ever.

second only to obama, of course.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 18, 2015)

I love it when Democrats act like they want to help the GOP find a good nominee. If either McCain or Romney were to endorse Trump, then there is no way in hell I would ever vote for Trump


----------



## Wavels (Oct 18, 2015)

Here is an example of an highly overpaid political expert who has been forced by the new Trump reality to run back to his drawing board.
Ooops, time to think again, oh no...huh, whaat...
Hahah

.........................................................................................................................................
"I've resisted the idea that Donald Trump could and would become the Republican nominee," writes GOP strategist Alex Castellanos in an email assessment of the presidential race. "Unhappily, I've changed my mind."

Castellanos, who once said flatly that "Trump is not going to be the nominee," writes "the odds of Trump's success have increased and been validated in the past few weeks."
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/article/2574360#.ViORs0mmNuY.twitter


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2015)

Wavels said:


> the new Trump reality


lol, you are stupid.

trump is gonna lose. i will bet my membership here against yours, and you won't take the bet, because you know this too. but you are too stupid. just way too stupid.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Maybe you should proof read your suggestion on proof reading,
> before you give recommendations on proof reading


lmao good eye


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2015)

How many illegals does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, you are stupid.
> 
> trump is gonna lose. i will bet my membership here against yours, and you won't take the bet, because you know this too. but you are too stupid. just way too stupid.


I take that bet, No bitching, No crying, screen name is gone.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Another Tin Roof, huh Sticky??


Are you high? hahahaha


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 18, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lmao good eye


We're both still voting for Trump though, right? I need to know you're on the team...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> We're both still voting for Trump though, right? I need to know you're on the team...


lol I will vote twice if I can pull it off


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2015)

No teams over here, just what is right and over due.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I take that bet, No bitching, No crying, screen name is gone.


i accept as well.

except you frankly and honestly admitted to your racism, so i do not even want to see you gone.

just an "i told ya so" will do. but if i'm wrong, i will go.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 18, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Maybe you should proof read your suggestion on proof reading,
> before you give recommendations on proof reading


nice to know that you were able to catch my intentional error and correction so that you can see how it works, correcting mistakes obviously you just type and post disregarding if in fact it makes sense, cause your last post sure made no sense whatsoever my Granddaughter does a better job than you.

B4L


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 18, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> nice to know that you were able to catch my intentional error and correction so that you can see how it works, correcting mistakes obviously you just type and post disregarding if in fact it makes sense, cause your last post sure made no sense whatsoever my Granddaughter does a better job than you.
> 
> B4L


Haha that was a funny fumbly fail of an effort. You can always tell when someone is totally full of it or has nothing. 

It seems like if trump wins, we go after pains in the azz and enemies. If any demotrash wins, it will be more going after americans. It "trumps", pun intended, all the emo and glibtard pure crap and it is how people will know. Republican = fight enemies, demonrat = fund isis, tear down americans, pay for tranny surgery.
Simple non partisan view of effects will sway more people than any party.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2015)

LeeLong said:


> if trump wins


trump is gonna lose you dumb racist.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 18, 2015)

LeeLong said:


> Haha that was a funny fumbly fail of an effort. You can always tell when someone is totally full of it or has nothing.
> 
> It seems like if trump wins, we go after pains in the azz and enemies. If any demotrash wins, it will be more going after americans. It "trumps", pun intended, all the emo and glibtard pure crap and it is how people will know. Republican = fight enemies, demonrat = fund isis, tear down americans, pay for tranny surgery.
> Simple non partisan view of effects will sway more people than any party.


really, you need some schooling! 

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> trump is gonna lose.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i accept as well.
> 
> except you frankly and honestly admitted to your racism, so i do not even want to see you gone.
> 
> just an "i told ya so" will do. but if i'm wrong, i will go.


Deal. Sounds like a good deal.


UncleBuck said:


> i accept as well.
> 
> except you frankly and honestly admitted to your racism, so i do not even want to see you gone.
> 
> just an "i told ya so" will do. but if i'm wrong, i will go.


Allright just an I told u so will do. I don't wanna kick anyone off. Im a nice racist


----------



## londonfog (Oct 19, 2015)

I will vote for Trump in the primary. Only to vote against him in the General. I have to admit I do find his act quite humorous, especially when he talks about his fellow Repukes.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## LeeLong (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm hopeful, but afraid you may be more accurate in the end. He shook the Republicans up good, I was just hoping for more than that.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 20, 2015)

Donald sounds honest.


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ben Carson imitations can be funny, too !
Wait for it....waaaaaaait for it.





Key phrase : "Blow me"


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 21, 2015)

BENGAZI!! And TRUMP for the win. This is going to be huge for 2016 entertainment, HUGE!


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 21, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> BENGAZI!! And TRUMP for the win. This is going to be huge for 2016 entertainment, HUGE!


It won't be complete until Uncle Joe enters the ring. That's when the real entertainment starts.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> It won't be complete until Uncle Joe enters the ring. That's when the real entertainment starts.


I thought Joe said today that he's not running.
The donors won't flip on Hillary. Too much invested


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I thought Joe said today that he's not running.
> The donors won't flip on Hillary. Too much ivested


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Thanks for the heads-up man. But dammit!!


----------



## londonfog (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up man. But dammit!!


now can you STFU


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 21, 2015)

londonfog said:


> now can you STFU


lol, you are going to have everyone ignoring LF too and we'll all miss out on some damn good recipes.

wth is wrong with you?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

Trump bounces back in the polls nearing 30%
The GOP work with the media and Democrats to try and take him out.

Trump knew it would happen. The Bush family can't protect this country like Trump can.

"I really am convinced we're in danger of the sort of terrorist attacks that will make the bombing of the Trade Center look like kids playing with firecrackers," Trump writes in his June 2000 book, "The America We Deserve."

"No sensible analyst rejects this possibility, and plenty of them, like me, are not wondering if but when it will happen."


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

This also was released in Trumps book 19 months before the attack on the World Trade Center. 9/11

"One day we're told that a shadowy figure with no fixed address named Osama bin Laden is public enemy number one, and U.S. jet fighters lay waste to his camp in Afghanistan," Trump writes. "He escapes back under some rock, and a few news cycles later it’s on to a new enemy and new crisis."

Trump devoted a section of the book to keeping America safe from terrorism, arguing it was the biggest threat to national security.

"Whatever their motives — fanaticism, revenge — suffice it to say that plenty of people would stand in line for a crack at a suicide mission within America," he writes. "In fact the number of potential attackers grows every day. Our various military adventures — some of which are justified, some not — create new legions of people who would like to avenge the deaths of family members or fellow citizens."


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

Donald Trump warned you about an attack. But nobody would listen.
It all happened under George Bush's watch. JEB is just as big of an idiot...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> It won't be complete until Uncle Joe enters the ring. That's when the real entertainment starts.


idiot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Donald Trump warned you about an attack. But nobody would listen.
> It all happened under George Bush's watch. JEB is just as big of an idiot...


the biggest idiot here is you. and the rest pf the racist right wing contingent.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> the biggest idiot here is you. and the rest pf the racist right wing contingent.


Trump is surging. You can't stop the flow bro


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is surging. You can't stop the flow bro


trump will lose, loser.

wanna make bets on it?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> trump will lose, loser.
> 
> wanna make bets on it?


Trump has been leading in the polls for 100 consecutive days. He is now leading in national polls against Hillary
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/poll-trump-beats-hillary-clinton-38-36/article/2574484


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump has been leading in the polls for 100 consecutive days. He is now leading in national polls against Hillary
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/poll-trump-beats-hillary-clinton-38-36/article/2574484


trump will lose, loser.

wanna make bets on it?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> wanna make bets on it?


ok, sure


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> ok, sure


how about you leave the site forver when he doesn't win, and never come back as "freedomworks", or "beenthere" or whatever other sock puppet accounts you have used for years now, coward.

when trump loses, i will remain on this site though.

deal?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> how about you leave the site forver when he doesn't win, and never come back
> 
> when trump loses, i will remain on this site though.
> 
> deal?


If he loses, I'll leave. On one condition. You stop calling @ginwilly racist starting now.
Do we have a deal?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If he loses, I'll leave. On one condition. You stop calling @ginwilly racist starting now.
> Do we have a deal?


why would i do that? ginwilly is a white supremacist.

you know he's gonna lose but don't want to start a new sock puppet account. i get it.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 21, 2015)

Trump is leading by a land slide in the polls. There is going to be an explosion of democratic zits popping. Oh and BENGAZI!!.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is leading by a land slide in the polls. There is going to be an explosion of democratic zits popping. Oh and BENGAZI!!.


trump will lose because, like you, he is a loser.

and benghazi has already backfired on you multiple times, but you are too stupid to realize.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> why would i do that? ginwilly is a white supremacist.
> 
> you know he's gonna lose but don't want to start a new sock puppet account. i get it.


you suck at negotiation.Maybe read "art of the deal" You could learn a few things


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> you suck at negotiation.Maybe read "art of the deal" You could learn a few things


this is not a negotiation, it's a bet that you are going to lose, because you are a loser. and so is donald trump.

and ginwilly is a white supremacist.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> this is not a negotiation, it's a bet that you are going to lose, because you are a loser. and so is donald trump.
> 
> and ginwilly is a white supremacist.


you suck at the art of negotiating bets. Just like Obama, you want everything; and then offer nothing in return. Only John Boehner and his cum stained suit would fall for that bet


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> you suck at the art of negotiating bets. Just like Obama, you want everything; and then offer nothing in return.


of course i am offering nothing. i am in a position of power, and you are helpless.

trump will lose, and you will lose the bet, and i will win. this is guaranteed.

so why would i compromise with a pathetic, whiny, weakling loser like you?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> of course i am offering nothing. i am in a position of power, and you are helpless.
> 
> trump will lose, and you will lose the bet, and i will win. this is guaranteed.
> 
> so why would i compromise with a pathetic, whiny, weakling loser like you?


A bet would make more sense if I put Trump up against _your_ candidate. Who is your favored DNC nominee?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> A bet would make more sense if I put Trump up against _your_ candidate. Who is your favored DNC nominee?


the bet is donald trump will lose and you will leave forever.

i don't even need to add anything else to that, since it is assured that donald trump will lose. loser.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If he loses, I'll leave. On one condition. You stop calling @ginwilly racist starting now.
> Do we have a deal?


lol thanks man, but you don't have to do that. For one, he's a liar so you would be the only one honoring the bet (the dude was posting on a different account just today). For another, being called racist by the three stooges (floor shitter, fake anarchist, cheezy) means you have obliterated a point they were trying to make.

The RACIST!! shit started up in full force today after I made a fool out of him while he was using LF as his puppet I bet. It's predictable. Without reading anything he wrote I can tell you whenever I made a point he didn't like he went into really weird rants calling names and making an argument against something totally different. It's why he's on ignore, life is too short to waste on..... waste. 

Just think how sad your life would have to be before you logged into a different account to get someone's attention who is ignoring you on a forum. I mean.... that actually happened. Shit like that blows my mind, I don't know people in real life who act like that.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is leading by a land slide in the polls. There is going to be an explosion of democratic zits popping.


You bet your ass he is..
Trump is stomping the polls harder than Columbians on coca leaves.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> lol thanks man, but you don't have to do that. For one, he's a liar so you would be the only one honoring the bet (the dude was posting on a different account just today). For another, being called racist by the three stooges (floor shitter, fake anarchist, cheezy) means you have obliterated a point they were trying to make.
> 
> The RACIST!! shit started up in full force today after I made a fool out of him while he was using LF as his puppet I bet. It's predictable. Without reading anything he wrote I can tell you whenever I made a point he didn't like he went into really weird rants calling names and making an argument against something totally different. It's why he's on ignore, life is too short to waste on..... waste.
> 
> Just think how sad your life would have to be before you logged into a different account to get someone's attention who is ignoring you on a forum. I mean.... that actually happened. Shit like that blows my mind, I don't know people in real life who act like that.


That is sad. He is desperate for attention to call people racist. I've never seen anything like it.
You're not missing anything by having him on ignore. It's been really lame. Mostly just spam


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That is sad. He is desperate for attention to call people racist. I've never seen anything like it.
> You're not missing anything by having him on ignore. It's been really lame. Mostly just spam


It's a different forum now that's for sure. I used to have to scroll through alerts to get past his, the dude was so obsessed. Well, obviously he still is. He's probably getting hard that we are talking about him, so he's got that going for him, which is nice.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> It's a different forum now that's for sure. I used to have to scroll through alerts to get past his, the dude was so obsessed. Well, obviously he still is. He's probably getting hard that we are talking about him, so he's got that going for him, which is nice.


I've seen him quote you at least ten times within a half hour today. Did you run over his dog? He is obsessed with you to the point his wife is getting jealous.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I've seen him quote you at least ten times within a half hour today. Did you run over his dog? He is obsessed with you to the point his wife is getting jealous.


Yeah that's just strange. He is so sure I'm reading his posts lol. The thought kills him that I'm not. I don't get that, I don't even give it a thought that he reads mine, I don't know why my attention is so important to him.

Oh wellz, enough talk of that loser, I'd prefer to just pretend he doesn't exist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> being called racist by the three stooges (floor shitter, fake anarchist, cheezy) means you have obliterated a point they were trying to make.


if you have obliterated us, why can't you even explain your neck down evolution theory?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Yeah that's just strange. He is so sure I'm reading his posts lol. The thought kills him that I'm not. I don't get that, I don't even give it a thought that he reads mine, I don't know why my attention is so important to him.
> 
> Oh wellz, enough talk of that loser, I'd prefer to just pretend he doesn't exist.


you're not really doing a good job at ignoring me ya know. you're just running away like a coward, or playing dumber than a child who has yet to grasp the concept of object permanence.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Yeah that's just strange. He is so sure I'm reading his posts lol. The thought kills him that I'm not. I don't get that, I don't even give it a thought that he reads mine, I don't know why my attention is so important to him.
> 
> Oh wellz, enough talk of that loser, I'd prefer to just pretend he doesn't exist.


He's in love with you for sure. Just quoted you 2 more times. He's starting to spin off into rants about object permanence, and really has a hard on for discussing evolution theory with you. I wouldn't fall for it though. Its a trap. He just wants to call you a racist. That's the end game with Buck... Find a reason to label people racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> He's in love with you for sure. Just quoted you 2 more times. He's starting to spin off into rants about object permanence, and really has a hard on for discussing evolution theory with you. I wouldn't fall for it though. Its a trap. He just wants to call you a racist. That's the end game with Buck... Find a reason to label people racist.


how am i trapping ginwilly by asking him to describe his own previously stated views about evolution, and how it magically did not happen from the neck up in certain geographic areas?

can you please explain how that trap works?


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> He's in love with you for sure. Just quoted you 2 more times. He's starting to spin off into rants about object permanence, and really has a hard on for discussing evolution theory with you. I wouldn't fall for it though. Its a trap. He just wants to call you a racist. That's the end game with Buck... Find a reason to label people racist.


I figure he is, he can't help himself. At times one of his crew would PM me and tell me something going on his life to make him that unstable and to stop picking on him. Even the creepy crowd he runs with knows how pitiful he gets sometimes. I figured putting him on ignore was the safest move. He always regrets doing it and looks like a fool, but like I said he can't help himself.

He'll keep quoting me even though he knows I don't know or care he's doing it. I feel bad for the rest of the forum who don't have him on ignore and have to read the shit he spews. You'd think I was Hitler. You'll get yours too when you embarrass him, a lot of good people just get sick of him and leave, I wish they would just ignore him and stay.

When he gets in frantic post mode, the entire front page will have ignored member as the last post, that's when it's time for me to take off. Anyone left at that time will inevitably be caught up trying to make sense out him and the forum discussions come to a screeching halt. That's about 10 minutes away by the looks of things now.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> how am i trapping ginwilly by asking him to describe his own previously stated views about evolution, and how it magically did not happen from the neck up in certain geographic areas?


This is the Donald Trump thread. So unless you want to discuss him crushing the polls.
What the hell do I care


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> I figure he is, he can't help himself. At times one of his crew would PM me and tell me something going on his life to make him that unstable and to stop picking on him. Even the creepy crowd he runs with knows how pitiful he gets sometimes. I figured putting him on ignore was the safest move. He always regrets doing it and looks like a fool, but like I said he can't help himself.
> 
> He'll keep quoting me even though he knows I don't know or care he's doing it. I feel bad for the rest of the forum who don't have him on ignore and have to read the shit he spews. You'd think I was Hitler. You'll get yours too when you embarrass him, a lot of good people just get sick of him and leave, I wish they would just ignore him and stay.
> 
> When he gets in frantic post mode, the entire front page will have ignored member as the last post, that's when it's time for me to take off. Anyone left at that time will inevitably be caught up trying to make sense out him and the forum discussions come to a screeching halt. That's about 10 minutes away by the looks of things now.


I'm thinking of ignoring him myself. The best argument he can come up with is "Trump will lose" And then keeps repeating it over and over again. It's obvious he supports Hillary, but is too embarrassed about it. He won't admit it. Even though he defends her on everything. How sad is that?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> lol thanks man, but you don't have to do that. For one, he's a liar so you would be the only one honoring the bet (the dude was posting on a different account just today). For another, being called racist by the three stooges (floor shitter, fake anarchist, cheezy) means you have obliterated a point they were trying to make.
> 
> The RACIST!! shit started up in full force today after I made a fool out of him while he was using LF as his puppet I bet. It's predictable. Without reading anything he wrote I can tell you whenever I made a point he didn't like he went into really weird rants calling names and making an argument against something totally different. It's why he's on ignore, life is too short to waste on..... waste.
> 
> Just think how sad your life would have to be before you logged into a different account to get someone's attention who is ignoring you on a forum. I mean.... that actually happened. Shit like that blows my mind, I don't know people in real life who act like that.


Damn you sound sad. Tell me, did tears flow as you typed.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I'm thinking of ignoring him myself. The best argument he can come up with is "Trump will lose" And then keeps repeating it over and over again. It's obvious he supports Hillary, but is too embarrassed about it. He won't admit it. Even though he defends her on everything. How sad is that?


I'm voting for Trump in the primary. I will vote against him in the general. He will lose in the general...IF he even makes it


----------



## londonfog (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> I figure he is, he can't help himself. At times one of his crew would PM me and tell me something going on his life to make him that unstable and to stop picking on him. Even the creepy crowd he runs with knows how pitiful he gets sometimes. I figured putting him on ignore was the safest move. He always regrets doing it and looks like a fool, but like I said he can't help himself.
> 
> He'll keep quoting me even though he knows I don't know or care he's doing it. I feel bad for the rest of the forum who don't have him on ignore and have to read the shit he spews. You'd think I was Hitler. You'll get yours too when you embarrass him, a lot of good people just get sick of him and leave, I wish they would just ignore him and stay.
> 
> When he gets in frantic post mode, the entire front page will have ignored member as the last post, that's when it's time for me to take off. Anyone left at that time will inevitably be caught up trying to make sense out him and the forum discussions come to a screeching halt. That's about 10 minutes away by the looks of things now.


LOL. For a guy you have on ignore, you sure talk about him a lot. I mean just look at how much time you spent today on UB. @UncleBuck is owning your ass. He is in your mind walking around and fucking up shit...LOL. Do you sometimes dream of him ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> You'd think I was Hitler.


well, to be fair, you do believe in the superiority and inferiority of races.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> This is the Donald Trump thread. So unless you want to discuss him crushing the polls.
> What the hell do I care


we can talk about donald trump's inevitable loss in the race for the GOP nomination, beenthere.

but you really seem to care.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey Nitro you just LOOOVE stirring up a hornets nest don't you?

B4L


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 22, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> It's a different forum now that's for sure. I used to have to scroll through alerts to get past his, the dude was so obsessed. Well, obviously he still is. He's probably getting hard that we are talking about him, so he's got that going for him, which is nice.


I put that weirdo on ignore too. He was sending me private messages asking me to send him a "sample of one of my stools". The guy is not playing with a full deck and lacks a decent education.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 22, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Hey Nitro you just LOOOVE stirring up a hornets nest don't you?
> 
> B4L


Hey B4L, well I thought at first Trump was just a novelty and then BAM, people started believing he could lead and make america great again. I waited awhile, but now I am thinking he is the one. We have a busy day today with BENGAZI!! so we will see what happens.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 22, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> trump will lose because, like you, he is a loser.
> 
> and benghazi has already backfired on you multiple times, but you are too stupid to realize.


Poopy Pants,

When Trump wins and becomes our leader, politics as you know them will be gone. And BENGAZI!! will be an example of democratic stupidity forever. The FBI has a lot of work to do before BENGAZI!! is behind us. Lets just let them do their jobs and when they close the BENGAZI!! books we will find out who the DUM DEM DUMS are.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy Pants,
> 
> When Trump wins and becomes our leader, politics as you know them will be gone. And BENGAZI!! will be an example of democratic stupidity forever. The FBI has a lot of work to do before BENGAZI!! is behind us. Lets just let them do their jobs and when they close the BENGAZI!! books we will find out who the DUM DEM DUMS are.


your stupidity will be legendary.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Hey B4L, well I thought at first Trump was just a novelty and then BAM, people started believing he could lead and make america great again. I waited awhile, but now I am thinking he is the one. We have a busy day today with BENGAZI!! so we will see what happens.


I seriuosly don't understand how someone could claim to love America, and support that completely unqualified clown for president. You probably voted for Sara Palin as well.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> your stupidity will be legendary.


Well, I had a sample of your stupidity when you decided to be a fishing expert awhile back. Then your buddies had to shut you up before your hole you were digging got any bigger.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I seriuosly don't understand how someone could claim to love America, and support that completely unqualified clown for president. You probably voted for Sara Palin as well.


Well poopy pants, You are not supposed to understand. I think you are confused with the unqualified clown we have in the white house at the moment.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I seriuosly don't understand how someone could claim to love America, and support that completely unqualified clown for president. You probably voted for Sara Palin as well.



If a candidate is not a puppet and is unreachable to lobbyists, that candidate is not qualified because they can ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Well poopy pants, You are not supposed to understand. I think you are confused with the unqualified clown we have in the white house at the moment.


That statement right there tells me that you care more about being a republican than being an American.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> If a candidate is not a puppet and is unreachable to lobbyists, that candidate is not qualified because they can ruin it for everyone else.


He can't even answer simple foreign policy questions. He just spits a bunch of (usually racist) bullshit that makes you morons clap so you think that he's a viable candidate. It would be funny, if it weren't so sad. Foreign countries are laughing right now, and I fully understand why.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> He can't even answer simple foreign policy questions. He just spits a bunch of (usually racist) bullshit that makes you morons clap so you think that he's a viable candidate. It would be funny, if it weren't so sad. Foreign countries are laughing right now, and I fully understand why.



He`ll have more wiggle room after he is elected.

Do you often give away your strategy before implementation ?

You make Democratic sense only........


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> He`ll have more wiggle room after he is elected.
> 
> Do you often give away your strategy before implementation ?
> 
> You make Democratic sense only........


Lol, Nice try.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Lol, Nice try.



I tried what ?.... Democrat.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> That statement right there tells me that you care more about being a republican than being an American.


Right now I am in the party of Trump. So he can make america great again. Fuck that sounds good.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Right now I am in the party of Trump. So he can make america great again. Fuck that sounds good.


God bless Amerikkka!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 22, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Right now I am in the party of Trump. So he can make america great again. Fuck that sounds good.


I am curious to know what is obstructing you from common sense? Donald Trump has no intentions of being the POTUS. Donald Trump is in this for Donald. He is an attention whore who is raking in the dough, suckering the intellectually challenged. Mark my words, Donald will pull out of the race when the time is right. Leaving everything open to Hillary, a politician he has contributed money to, for quite some time.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Well, I had a sample of your stupidity when you decided to be a fishing expert awhile back. Then your buddies had to shut you up before your hole you were digging got any bigger.


could you please link to when this happen or are you confusing me with someone else. I have never claimed to be a fishing expert. I think you are confused...as usually


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> could you please link to when this happen or are you confusing me with someone else. I have never claimed to be a fishing expert. I think you are confused...as usually


It was someone else, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 22, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I am curious to know what is obstructing you from common sense? Donald Trump has no intentions of being the POTUS. Donald Trump is in this for Donald. He is an attention whore who is raking in the dough, suckering the intellectually challenged. Mark my words, Donald will pull out of the race when the time is right. Leaving everything open to Hillary, a politician he has contributed money to for quite some time.



Why would anyone stand in the public eye with a candidate under investigation ?

The only way the Donald can reach above puppets more wealthy than he,...is to be POTUS......


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 22, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I am curious to know what is obstructing you from common sense? Donald Trump has no intentions of being the POTUS. Donald Trump is in this for Donald. He is an attention whore who is raking in the dough, suckering the intellectually challenged. Mark my words, Donald will pull out of the race when the time is right. Leaving everything open to Hillary, a politician he has contributed money to for quite some time.


I guess we will find out over the next year. My best guess right now is he can win it. imo


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 22, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> It was someone else, sorry for the confusion.



He`s a coat,...not a NX bike.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 22, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Why would anyone stand in the public eye with a candidate under investigation ?
> 
> The only way the Donald can reach above puppets more wealthy than he,...is to be POTUS......


In no way, shape, or form, am I endorsing Hillary. You speculate too much.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> your stupidity will be legendary.


Speaking of stupid, did you forget which account you were logged in before answering poopy pants?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> God bless Amerikkka!


You're quoting the hate mongering Jeramiah Wright?


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You're quoting the hate mongering Jeramiah Wright?


The truth is the truth, no matter who's mouth it comes from. Hate mongering, lol.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> The truth is the truth, no matter who's mouth it comes from. Hate mongering, lol.


and what truth would that be? Obama's kkk amerikkka? The country he has been in charge of the past 7 years...


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> and what truth would that be? Obama's kkk amerikkka? The country he has been in charge of the past 7 years...


So racism started with Obama?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Speaking of stupid, did you forget which account you were logged in before answering poopy pants?


Damn you are stupid!


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> So racism started with Obama?


Obama was supposed to bring hope and change. remember? How is that ever going to happen if he keeps pointing the finger? He pits white vs black, men vs women, rich vs poor, American vs American. That's not unity. Just like his pastor, he is divisive as hell.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Obama was supposed to bring hope and change. remember? How is that ever going to happen if he keeps pointing the finger? He pits white vs black, men vs women, rich vs poor, American vs American. That's not unity. Just like his pastor, he is divisive as hell.


So just ignore all of the racism that we experience, and just play like it isn't happening to make you feel better about yourself? For example: 
http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/cdc-whistleblower-cdc-covered-up-mmr-vaccine-link-to-autism-in-african-american-boys/


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> So just ignore all of the racism that we experience, and just play like it isn't happening to make you feel better about yourself? For example:
> http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/cdc-whistleblower-cdc-covered-up-mmr-vaccine-link-to-autism-in-african-american-boys/


So it's either balls to the wall, or nothing at all? Nobody is suggesting you ignore racist history,
just that you don't obsess over it, and then hold our leader accountable for nothing. Our president is destructive as hell,
and has set back race relations in this country at least a decade. 55% of people say things are worse. And just 8% of people believe race relations have gotten better


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> So it's either balls to the wall, or nothing at all? Nobody is suggesting you ignore racist history,
> just that you don't obsess over it, and then hold our leader accountable for nothing. Our president is destructive as hell,
> and has set back race relations in this country at least a decade. 55% of people say things are worse. And just 8% of people believe race relations have gotten better


There's your problem right there. You use terms like "racist history" like this shit isn't happening every day. I just linked you to a fucking article that says that the cdc is lying about something as serious as autism in young black boys, and your response is not to obsess over it?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> There's your problem right there. You use terms like "racist history" like this shit isn't happening every day. I just linked you to a fucking article that says that the cdc is lying about something as serious as autism in young black boys, and your response is not to obsess over it?


You've completely lost your mind. So many people in this country are unable or unwilling to understand simple facts. Race relations are far worse today, than they were when Obama took office.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You've completely lost your mind. So many people in this country are unable or unwilling to understand simple facts. Race relations are far worse today, than they were when Obama took office.


I wonder why? Hmm...


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Speaking of stupid, did you forget which account you were logged in before answering poopy pants?


Man @UncleBuck got you fucked. I bet you talk about him when you go out on dates.

Ginwilly - Man I'm so glad we could spend this time together. I have had a long day debating UncleBuck

Chick - _Oh is he a co-worker_

Ginwilly - No he is this guy online who is owning me right now. He is like in my mind, body. and soul. Hold on a minute I need to log into my cell phone to see if he said anything about me.

Chick - _CHECK PLEASE_


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I wonder why? Hmm...


I already posted why. Every time Barrack gets in front of a microphone he's at war with something. 
How does that bring people together?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> It was someone else, sorry for the confusion.


once again Fox makes you stupid


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I already posted why. Every time Barrack gets in front of a microphone he's at war with something.
> How does that bring people together?


At war with racism. How dare he. I mean who cares if little black boys develop autism from a government issued vaccine, and the findings are covered up. Just be quiet and let it slide. Gotcha.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Man @UncleBuck got you fucked. I bet you talk about him when you go out on dates.
> 
> Ginwilly - Man I'm so glad we could spend this time together. I have had a long day debating UncleBuck
> 
> ...


Your obsession over me ignoring buck was one of weirder things I've seen on a forum lately.

Mind if I ask why it bothers you so much?

Mind if I ask why you still make shit up after your embarrassing lies were exposed yesterday? You think people will read your new lies and think "oh maybe THIS time he's telling the truth"? so dumb

Seriously, if you are NOT buck, then wtf does it matter to you so personally, and yes, nobody reading your posts would think it was anything other than a personal obsession, that I ignore some idiot on a forum?

lol, too funny. I can't believe people actually get this upset over somebody ELSE being ignored. You need help dude.

UB - ginwilly keeps ignoring me even though I respond to everyone of his posts, make him give me attention

LF - that's not fair luv, I'll see what I can do, you can talk through me if you need his attention that bad

UB - brilliant! then I can get him to respond to me and my life will be complete

LF - whatever I can do for you buttercup, that mean man will pay attention to you now...

so fucked up you two are.

He's out of site out of mind in my world until you bring him up in every conversation while accusing others of being obsessed with him. I know you are dumb, but ignoring someone completely is the opposite of obsession. Stalking and using other accounts to get attention is good examples of obsession.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Your obsession over me ignoring buck was one of weirder things I've seen on a forum lately.
> 
> Mind if I ask why it bothers you so much?
> 
> ...



Incestuous/ bizarre weirdness,and, or pack mentality seem to rule the roost here at RIU.
There are a gaggle of left-wing members here who seem to behave in unison...attacking ideological opponents with concerted and hyperbolic, ad-hominem zeal, with resulting impunity, unencumbered by pre-existing, stated forum rules.

Favoritism, and, or ideological purity have tremendous influence and sway with management here.
This is, I realize, a privately owned site... so be it.
I have not put LF on ignore yet, however, putting UB on ignore many months ago, renders this otherwise fantastic website palatable.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Incestuous/ bizarre weirdness,and, or pack mentality seem to rule the roost here at RIU.
> There are a gaggle of left-wing members here who seem to behave in unison...attacking ideological opponents with concerted and hyperbolic ad-hominem zeal, with resulting impunity, unencumbered by pre-existing, stated forum rules.
> 
> Favoritism, and, or ideological purity have tremendous influence and sway with management here.
> ...


Better be careful, LF is going to be really mad at you for ignoring his tard nephew. 

Seriously, there is no way that a business owner who spent 20 years in the military is the type of person who would obsess over someone else being ignored on a forum. I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Better be careful, LF is going to be really mad at you for ignoring his tard nephew.
> 
> Seriously, there is no way that a business owner who spent 20 years in the military is the type of person who would obsess over someone else being ignored on a forum. I'm calling bullshit.


You sound upset. Have the mention of UB got you all unraveled? This whole conversation started about how you claimed Rrog was peeking at someones post after he had them on ignore. I pointed out that you have done the same. Then all hell broke out with you. I find the shit delightfully funny and a great way to kill time. Seeing how worked up you get at the mention of UB and how you will actually spend your WHOLE day talking about it. I keep wondering to myself, why won't he just STFU.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> You sound upset. Have the mention of UB got you all unraveled? This whole conversation started about how you claimed Rog was peeking at someones post after he had them on ignore. I pointed out that you have done the same. Then all hell broke out with you. I find the shit delightfully funny and a great way to kill time. Seeing how worked up you get at the mention of UB and how you will actually spend your WHOLE day talking about it. I keep wondering to myself, why won't he just STFU.


Actually you kept insisting I replied to him while on ignore. I said that would be easy enough to prove, but you can't and you won't because you are a liar.

So today's lie will be....

Aaaaaand you are still obsessing over me ignoring buck. Mind if I ask why again?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

Donald just surged to 32% in the polls. I know what your thinking. In a crowded field, it's selfish of Trump to hog up so much support. It's not fair that he is able to crush and dominate the GOP with his little pinky finger


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Actually you kept insisting I replied to him while on ignore. I said that would be easy enough to prove, but you can't and you won't because you are a liar.
> 
> So today's lie will be....
> 
> Aaaaaand you are still obsessing over me ignoring buck. Mind if I ask why again?


actually you had it shown to you yesterday. It was up to you to follow the links and conversation. I could careless who you ignore, I just find it funny that you that spend a great deal of time talking about someone you have on ignore. Once again this started with you calling out someone for peeking at someones post after they had the person on ignore. Seems like you have done the same thing. Showing what a fucking hypocrite asshole you are is kinda fun to me. I also like showing how wrong you are in your views. Telling you to STFU is awesome too


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Donald just surged to 32% in the polls. I know what your thinking. In a crowded field, it's selfish of Trump to hog up so much support. It's not fair that he is able to crush and dominate the GOP with his little pinky finger


I remember once before how the polls had people thinking Mitt would run away with the elections. What happen with that ?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I remember once before how the polls had people thinking Mitt would run away with the elections. What happen with that ?


Mitt never had anywhere near the turnout Trump has been getting. Mitt Romney is the reason why conservatives never showed up to vote. I have reservations about having a Mormon president. I always thought he was a weak candidate in a easy primary battle. Trying to defend RomneyCare while attacking ObamaCare was stupid. If leadership within the GOP gets to pick their candidate again (McCain,Romney) Then the general election will continue to swing Democrat. The polls are screaming loud and clear. Republicans want a new politician, not an old one...


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Mitt never had anywhere near the turnout Trump has been getting. Mitt Romney is the reason why conservatives never showed up to vote. I have reservations about having a Mormon president. I always thought he was a weak candidate in a easy primary battle. Trying to defend RomneyCare while attacking ObamaCare was stupid. If leadership within the GOP gets to pick their candidate again (McCain,Romney) Then the general election will continue to swing Democrat. The polls are screaming loud and clear. Republicans want a new politician, not an old one...


Please be around when the general election comes


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Please be around when the general election comes


Sure thing bro.I will pass your message along to @UncleBuck


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Sure thing bro.I will pass your message along to @UncleBuck


no need,this conversation can be between me and you


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

At least the Republicans are demonstrating the temerity to display abject disgust with the establishment (lawyers) and assorted careerist political hacks.
Jeb Bush appears to be toast, Walker said adios awhile ago...Trump and Carson are dominating the polls thus far.
Outsiders seem to have the edge with the 'pubs...

The Dems, in glaring, neon, contrast are gleefully embracing the* old* dysfunctional vanguard, vis a vis Hillary and Bernie.

How will this turn out???
Stay tuned, because the word unprecedented applies...yikes...where is my pipe and popcorn?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 22, 2015)

I love when trump says fucked up stuff. He seems to have temporarily stepped off the fucked up wagon lately though, is he trying to sound more "presidential?"


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> actually you had it shown to you yesterday. It was up to you to follow the links and conversation. I could careless who you ignore, I just find it funny that you that spend a great deal of time talking about someone you have on ignore. Once again this started with you calling out someone for peeking at someones post after they had the person on ignore. Seems like you have done the same thing. Showing what a fucking hypocrite asshole you are is kinda fun to me. I also like showing how wrong you are in your views. Telling you to STFU is awesome too


LOL no it wasn't liar.

This makes 20 to 30 posts you've made regarding nothing but whether or not I'm ignoring an idiot that you claim is not you. That's really odd.

Tell us again how this is not the floorshitter on LF's account?


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

Carson seems to be doing quite well.
Amazing how some lefties perceive Carson to be *uniquely* unqualified...
Trump is an idiot...
Tick, tick, tick...about a year to the general election...the party conventions are late next summer...oh no!

...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
With a big boost from women, Dr. Ben Carson leads Donald Trump 28 - 20 percent among Iowa likely Republican Caucus participants, with 13 percent for Sen. Marco Rubio of Florida and 10 percent for Sen. Ted Cruz of Texas, according to a Quinnipiac University poll released today.
http://www.quinnipiac.edu/news-and-events/quinnipiac-university-poll/iowa/release-detail?ReleaseID=2291


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Carson seems to be doing quite well.
> Amazing how some lefties perceive Carson to be *uniquely* unqualified...
> Trump is an idiot...
> Tick, tick, tick...about a year to the general election...the party conventions are late next summer...oh no!
> ...


I've tried listening to Carson before, but he has one of those voices that puts me to sleep. Still don't know if I support his message or not. Haven't been interested enough to find out.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> LOL no it wasn't liar.
> 
> This makes 20 to 30 posts you've made regarding nothing but whether or not I'm ignoring an idiot that you claim is not you. That's really odd.
> 
> Tell us again how this is not the floorshitter on LF's account?


See what I mean about UB having your mind all fucked up. You actually think he is on someone else account to fuck with you. Please seek help. Anyone else would have stop talking to me about UB, but you seemingly go on and on about him, whilst you claim to have him on ignore. You started this by telling Rrog that he was peeking. I showed yesterday that you yourself peek at UB when you had him on ignore. You claimed to ignore UB only to do this



ginwilly said:


> Hey creepy stalker, get back to P5s, You are hit over there, my inbox is blowing up with thanks for you and your stalking.
> 
> No seriously, they think you are awesome!! You might actually be the favorite poster right now.
> 
> It's good enough to take you off ignore here and let you know. I mean, you are reaaaaaaaaaaaaally showing those guys just how cool a creepy stalker can be.





ginwilly said:


> I'm not ignoring you right now. This is too good to pass up.
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing though, mad props.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I've tried listening to Carson before, but he has one of those voices that puts me to sleep. Still don't know if I support his message or not. Haven't been interested enough to find out.


The very simple fact that he is so soft spoken as to be almost soporific renders him the *ultimate* anti politician.
We have not seen anyone remotely like Dr. Carson intrude upon the political scene.
I suggest that you pay attention next time...you may very well like what you hear!


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> The very simple fact that he is so soft spoken as to be almost soporific renders him the *ultimate* anti politician.
> We have not seen anyone remotely like Dr. Carson intrude upon the political scene.
> I suggest that you pay attention next time...you may very well like what you hear!


Hey I guess you believe that men become gay when they go to prison...WTF


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Hey I guess you believe that men become gay when they go to prison...WTF


Wishful thinking on your part...hahaha
Huuh?

Whatever is your point?
You hate, despise and detest Carson?
Wow...well said!


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Wishful thinking on your part...hahaha
> Huuh?


He is referring to a quote by Carson about how men go to prison straight, and then come out gay


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Wishful thinking on your part...hahaha
> Huuh?


That is what Carson actually said. I suggest that you pay attention next time to what Carson says


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> He is referring to a quote by Carson about how men go to prison straight, and then come out gay


Correct


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Correct


And you point is???


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Wishful thinking on your part...hahaha
> Huuh?
> 
> Whatever is your point?
> ...


Never said I hate him. Where you get that shit from ? I listen to what he says and realize he is not ready to POTUS. Apparently you have not.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> And you point is???


He is trying to label Carson homophobic. Do you understand liberals at all?
The greatest strength you can have in a debate, is to understand liberals better than they know themselves.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> You realize that was months ago right? I know you have stuff saved on me for 10 years from another site, only a few years on this site, but you should be able to read the time-stamp.
> 
> He went on ignore for me when he was bragging about finger banging some girl and laughing because her brother got killed fighting in Afghanistan. Thought it was hilarious. That's a man in his 30's doing that, yep.
> 
> ...


I only read the first line of your meltdown
Never said when you did it. Only called you out on doing it. The same why you did Rrog.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> He is trying to label Carson homophobic. Do you understand liberals at all?


I really don't know if the man is homophobic, but I do know that prison does not make a man gay.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I really don't know if the man is homophobic, but I do know that prison does not make a man gay.


You know that to be true for all men, or just some? Please enlighten me...


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You know that to be true for all men, or just some? Please enlighten me...


so you think prison MAKES a man gay ?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> so you think prison MAKES a man gay ?


I think Ben Carson believes that. I don't have a professional opinion to offer. sorry


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I think Ben Carson believes that. I don't have a professional opinion to offer. sorry


Prison does not make a man gay. He already was if he willing had sex with a man.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Prison does not make a man gay. He already was if he willing had sex with a man.


Have you ever been to prison? Are you speaking from personal experience? If not, then how would you know?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Have you ever been to prison? Are you speaking from personal experience? If not, then how would you know?


Never been to prison, but I'm on the side that people are born gay. Prison does not make you gay.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Never been to prison, but I'm on the side that people are born gay. Prison does not make you gay.


Give me a reason to believe you're right


----------



## londonfog (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Give me a reason to believe you're right


Being that you are beenthere. The guy who fucks guys in the ass, but swears he is not gay, I will let you believe what you want..


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Carson seems to be doing quite well.
> Amazing how some lefties perceive Carson to be *uniquely* unqualified...
> Trump is an idiot...
> Tick, tick, tick...about a year to the general election...the party conventions are late next summer...oh no!
> ...





Not GOP said:


> I've tried listening to Carson before, but he has one of those voices that puts me to sleep. Still don't know if I support his message or not. Haven't been interested enough to find out.


Popeyes.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Never said I hate him. Where you get that shit from ? I listen to what he says and realize he is not ready to POTUS. Apparently you have not.


You can leave the hate to me, because I can't stand the bastard.


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


>


Just don't go saying you don't support him.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm down to fuck Donald Trump wife.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm down to fuck Donald Trump wife.


His daughter is a very very bad little thing. So bad. Oh so so bad.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> His daughter is a very very bad little thing. So bad. Oh so so bad.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll lick ivankas toes not tiffanys.. you can tell that bitches feet smell.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Not GOP (Oct 22, 2015)

Trump leads the GOP field among hispanics. Latinos don't like illegals coming here and stealing their jobs. Neither did Cesar Chavez. Trump leads the polls at 55% on immigration. That number will go up as Obama brings in Syrian refugees


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump leads the GOP field among hispanics. Latinos don't like illegals coming here and stealing their jobs. Neither did Cesar Chavez. Trump leads the polls at 55% on immigration. That number will go up as Obama brings in Syrian refugees


I'd host a Syrian refugee.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 23, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Hey B4L, well I thought at first Trump was just a novelty and then BAM, people started believing he could lead and make america great again. I waited awhile, but now I am thinking he is the one. We have a busy day today with BENGAZI!! so we will see what happens.


Yup , he certainly has shaken up the pukes party but didn't he say he wasn't beholden to anyone because he was really rich? Then why did his super PAC disband today?

I saw some of the witch hunt hearing on "BENGAZI" I heard nothing new it was the same thing we heard before, HILLARY looked more presidential today than the clown called Trump!


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 23, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yup , he certainly has shaken up the pukes party but didn't he say he wasn't beholden to anyone because he was really rich? Then why did his super PAC disband today?
> 
> I saw some of the witch hunt hearing on "BENGAZI" I heard nothing new it was the same thing we heard before, HILLARY looked more presidential today than the clown called Trump!


She looked like a liar to me. Good luck with her.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 23, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> She looked like a liar to me. Good luck with her.


do tell what she lied about in the Benghazi hearing. Make yourself famous by showing how she lied AFTER being sworn in to tell the truth and the whole truth....or are you just talking just to talk


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 23, 2015)

londonfog said:


> do tell what she lied about in the Benghazi hearing. Make yourself famous by showing how she lied AFTER being sworn in to tell the truth and the whole truth....or are you just talking just to talk



She lied about not knowing about the calls for security on multiple occasions,...that is something one can`t prove until she said her Staff, her Staff. Responding that she was not aware of any proposal to close the consulate when the question was about securing it....She didn`t lie about the video because that`s what her Staff told her,...happened. All electronic communications were to be turned over two weeks after leaving the SEC/State job,...She didn`t know that.

Her Staff, her Staff.....Make sure it goes through Her Staff, Her Staff before it reaches her,...that way you have a built in excuse.....


----------



## londonfog (Oct 23, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> She lied about not knowing about the calls for security on multiple occasions,...that is something one can`t prove until she said her Staff, her Staff. Responding that she was not aware of any proposal to close the consulate when the question was about securing it....She didn`t lie about the video because that`s what her Staff told her,...happened. All electronic communications were to be turned over two weeks after leaving the SEC/State job,...She didn`t know that.
> 
> Her Staff, her Staff.....Make sure it goes through Her Staff, Her Staff before it reaches her,...that way you have a built in excuse.....


So you saying Hillary is smarter than all those who were questioning her.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 23, 2015)

Of course at the very least, even if Trump decides to quit the race, He has destroyed the viability of Jeb Bush's campaign!

It appears that The Trump has sunk the Bush.
Kudos to the Donald!
Well done!

.............................................................................................................................................................
Bush's advisers, under pressure from their donors and from falling and stagnant poll numbers, came to the conclusion that a course correction was essential.
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-10-23/jeb-bush-orders-across-the-board-pay-cuts-for-struggling-campaign


----------



## londonfog (Oct 23, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Of course at the very least, even if Trump decides to quit the race, He has destroyed the viability of Jeb Bush's campaign!
> 
> It appears that The Trump has sunk the Bush.
> Kudos to the Donald!
> ...


Good job Trump. Could not stand to have another Bush


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 23, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> She looked like a liar to me. Good luck with her.


Nice try, nitro, nice try.
Have a great weekend!!!

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 23, 2015)

londonfog said:


> *do tell what she lied* about in the Benghazi hearing. Make yourself famous by showing how she lied AFTER being sworn in to tell the truth and the whole truth....or are you just talking just to talk


She lied to america when she took the video route instead of the truth like she told to Egypt. It was documented in writing for the world and the FBI to read. Good luck with that bomb shell.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 23, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> She lied to america when she took the video route instead of the truth like she told to Egypt. It was documented in writing for the world and the FBI to read. Good luck with that bomb shell.


Turns out she emailed her family while fighting was still ongoing and told them it was an Al-Qaeda like outfit that attacked. No wonder she had her server deleted. 

She told Egypt and her family one thing, the people another, then tried to hide it and cover it up.

She's so dreamy...


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 23, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> She lied to america when she took the video route instead of the truth like she told to Egypt. It was documented in writing for the world and the FBI to read. Good luck with that bomb shell.


I came across this on google.
Rush Limbaugh has been investigating Hillary's cackle, and has traced it to the Arkansas backwoods.
It is known as the Arkansas Broadbeam, and is commonly found in remote wilderness areas.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 23, 2015)

Think her parents had the same last name before they got married? It would explain a lot.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 23, 2015)

Hillary got you guys more fucked up than Obama did. Funny shit


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 23, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I came across this on google.
> Rush Limbaugh has been investigating Hillary's cackle, and has traced it to the Arkansas backwoods.
> It is known as the Arkansas Broadbeam, and is commonly found in remote wilderness areas.


Oh shit it must be true Hillary is toast, Rush Limpdick said it was true the worlds best journalist.

You can't win with the Rush Limpdick listening crowd.


B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 23, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Think her parents had the same last name before they got married? It would explain a lot.


Hillary was born in Chicago not in Arkansas!

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 23, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Oh shit it must be true Hillary is toast, Rush Limpdick said it was true the worlds best journalist.
> 
> You can't win with the Rush Limpdick listening crowd.
> 
> ...





Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Hillary was born in Chicago not in Arkansas!
> 
> B4L


Nobody likes a Hillary attack dog. I was obviously just joking around about her cackle. You don't have to get so edgy just because she's in hearings with congress. ok serious guy?


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 23, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Hillary was born in Chicago not in Arkansas!
> 
> B4L


It was a poor attempt at a joke, sorry to offend.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 23, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Nobody likes a Hillary attack dog. I was obviously just joking around about her cackle. You don't have to get so edgy just because she's in hearings with congress. ok serious guy?


???!!??!!?

B4L


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Turns out she emailed her family while fighting was still ongoing and told them it was an Al-Qaeda like outfit that attacked. No wonder she had her server deleted.
> 
> She told Egypt and her family one thing, the people another, then tried to hide it and cover it up.
> 
> She's so dreamy...


It's not always wise in the heat of battle to alert your enemies to what you do or do not know, or suspect. The last thing I would like to see from my foxhole would be my commander standing up and broadcasting where we think the enemy is.... you guy;s ever play poker?.....


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's not always wise in the heat of battle to alert your enemies to what you do or do not know, or suspect. The last thing I would like to see from my foxhole would be my commander standing up and broadcasting where we think the enemy is.... you guy;s ever play poker?.....


I know what you mean. We shouldn't broadcast plans. When Kerry/Obama laid out the plans for our game of just the tip in Syrian when Assad allegedly gassed his own people I thought it was one of the dumber things I'd seen. They laid out what the targets were going to be then broadcast it. Then followed they polls instead of their convictions (thankfully) and the US got a little egg on her face.

They claimed it was a video then put the guy who made it in jail. Hillary told the parents "we'll get the people responsible....for making that awful video" (which had only 6000 total hits at the time and was released months before) while they were picking up remains of their dead family. This is not guarding secrets, this is saving political face.

Big difference. I see no evidence of skilled poker players in our present leadership.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2015)

even if they were putting the best spin they could on it, who cares, it was all after the fact....nothing would have changed anything....


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> even if they were putting the best spin they could on it, who cares, it was all after the fact....nothing would have changed anything....



You really want that type leading you in and out of foxholes ?? At least Donald will tell ya he`s never done that shit before,. He`ll find someone that can.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You really want that type leading you in and out of foxholes ?? At least Donald will tell ya he`s never done that shit before,. He`ll find someone that can.


I have no respect for Donald, he's an immature bully rich kid, that never grew up.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> even if they were putting the best spin they could on it, who cares, it was all after the fact....nothing would have changed anything....


It could have changed an election.

I'm not saying it did, that's all speculation and unknowable. I'd just like to hold the people in the highest offices to a standard higher than we hold our kids. 

Same with the email fiasco. If I were to use my personal email to discuss patients, I would be fired. I couldn't just say I'm sorry, I goofed, and get away with. I and all of my co-workers are actually held to a higher standard than half the country expects from the Secretary of State. That bothers people.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2015)

emails are not that big an issue to most people. If that is the worst they can say about Hillary after all her years in public life, that's pretty good in my book. Nobodies perfect. I can live with that better than what Trump brings to the table. Trump is the most politically un-correct candidate I could imagine.....there is a reason they call it "Politically Correct"


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> emails are not that big an issue to most people. If that is the worst they can say about Hillary after all her years in public life, that's pretty good in my book. Nobodies perfect. I can live with that better than what Trump brings to the table. Trump is the most politically un-correct candidate I could imagine.....there is a reason they call it "Politically Correct"



Politically Correct is the last thing you want for this diverse Nation,..so vote for the PC crowd,....There`s a reason that little yellow guy is banging off a wall..............


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> emails are not that big an issue to most people. If that is the worst they can say about Hillary after all her years in public life, that's pretty good in my book. Nobodies perfect. I can live with that better than what Trump brings to the table. Trump is the most politically un-correct candidate I could imagine.....there is a reason they call it "Politically Correct"


Yeah, Trump is entertainment.

Emails are not that big of a deal to most people. Most people aren't the SOS. Seriously, working stiff professionals would lose their jobs and in mine, I could face a 50K fine and jail time for violating HIPPA. Yep, I get in more trouble for discussing your ACL rehab on my private email than Hillary does for discussing top secret info on her private email. Doesn't that seem even a little messed up to you?

PC is the other side of the same coin as the moral majority. It's all about conforming to what WE say is acceptable. Not a fan.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 23, 2015)

All of Congress has a private e-mail server,.. they are allowed, what`s not allowed is delaying by two years, what you did with them after they leave office,...Same with SEC/State. You get 90 days.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Yeah, Trump is entertainment.
> 
> Emails are not that big of a deal to most people. Most people aren't the SOS. Seriously, working stiff professionals would lose their jobs and in mine, I could face a 50K fine and jail time for violating HIPPA. Yep, I get in more trouble for discussing your ACL rehab on my private email than Hillary does for discussing top secret info on her private email. Doesn't that seem even a little messed up to you?
> 
> PC is the other side of the same coin as the moral majority. It's all about conforming to what WE say is acceptable. Not a fan.


There are things about Trump that I could really get behind, but there are too may other things that make the total Trump package un-electable. Same thing with Hillary, but not quite as bad...


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> There are things about Trump that I could really get behind, but there are too may other things that make the total Trump package un-electable. Same thing with Hillary, but not quite as bad...


I'm still in denial about Trump and think he's playing the long troll on all of us. I hope so anyway, it would be epic. 

He's telling it like it is and people love that....for a little while. I remember when Chris Christie first came in office and acted like that. Everyone loved him for it, until they didn't.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 23, 2015)

Even W got elected twice.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 23, 2015)

Trump is speaking at a 4th-grade level, which is perfect for the people he's targetting. He speaks in soundbites with a basic vocabulary.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 23, 2015)

Like him or hate him, everyone should be happy to have him in the race as long as we can. Think how boring this would all be without him. I love the way he told everyone on that stage he bought favors from them. Easily my favorite moment in debates in years.

I am having trouble believing he's serious. I'm not as sure as I was though, I'm coming to grips with the reality of candidate Trump, it's just going to take time to get there.

I really don't think Trump will be on the ballot when it's time to vote.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 23, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump is speaking at a 4th-grade level, which is perfect for the people he's targetting. He speaks in soundbites with a basic vocabulary.


 You mean he is not pre programed,...Holy shit ??


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Like him or hate him, everyone should be happy to have him in the race as long as we can. Think how boring this would all be without him. I love the way he told everyone on that stage he bought favors from them. Easily my favorite moment in debates in years.
> 
> I am having trouble believing he's serious. I'm not as sure as I was though, I'm coming to grips with the reality of candidate Trump, it's just going to take time to get there.
> 
> I really don't think Trump will be on the ballot when it's time to vote.


A scandal, most likely leaked by Trump himself, will derail his bid for President. Leaving the intellectually challenged holding the tears of ignorance.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> A scandal, most likely leaked by Trump himself, will derail his bid for President. Leaving the intellectually challenged holding the tears of ignorance.


Trump would make a better president than any one of the Democrat candidates. 
The DNC field is so weak that even Joe Biden was thinking about joining the race. How pathetic is that?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 24, 2015)

They were voting for him in advance....You can`t make that shit up.......


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump would make a better president than any one of the Democrat candidates.
> The DNC field is so weak that even Joe Biden was thinking about joining the race. How pathetic is that?


It's plausible but you can't state that as fact. What will you do when he drops out of the race? Will you run to Huckabee?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> It's plausible but you can't state that as fact. What will you do when he drops out of the race? Will you run to Huckabee?


lol. No, not Huckabee. Trump is not a quitter. He will only get out if things get really bad for him.
When people lead in the polls for 100 consecutive days, they normally stay in the race.
Trump is leading in national polls against the Democrats top prospect. Shrill Hillary aka Shrillary


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is leading in national polls against the Democrats top prospect. Shrill Hillary aka Shrillary









Sure he is


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sure he is


Where is the poll from SurveyUSA?
Quinnipiac has trump ahead in Florida.
The newest Rasmussen poll that just came out has Trump ahead 38 to 36


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Where is the poll from SurveyUSA?
> Quinnipiac has trump ahead in Florida.
> The newest Rasmussen poll that just came out has Trump ahead 38 to 36











> In 2010, Nate Silver of The New York Times’ blog FiveThirtyEight wrote the article “Is Rasmussen Reports biased?”, in which he mostly defended Rasmussen from allegations of bias. However, later in the year, Rasmussen's polling results diverged notably from other mainstream pollsters, which Silver labeled a "house effect." He went on to explore other factors which may have explained the effect such as the use of a likely voter model, and claimed that Rasmussen conducted its polls in a way that excluded the majority of the population from answering. Silver also criticized Rasmussen for often only polling races months before the election, which prevented them from having polls just before the election that could be assessed for accuracy. He wrote that he was “looking at appropriate ways to punish pollsters” like Rasmussen in his pollster rating models who don’t poll in the final days before an election. In June 2012, Silver wrote that "Rasmussen Reports, which has had Republican-leaning results in the past, does so again this year. However, the tendency is not very strong – a Republican lean of about 1.3 points." Silver ranked Rasmussen Reports as having the third lowest house effect of the 12 polling firms that Silver analyzed.
> 
> After the 2010 midterm elections, Silver concluded that Rasmussen's polls were the least accurate of the major pollsters in 2010, having an average error of 5.8 points and a pro-Republican bias of 3.9 points according to Silver's model. He singled out as an example the Hawaii Senate race, in which Rasmussen, in a poll completed three weeks before the election, showed incumbent Daniel Inouye only 13 points ahead, whereas in actuality he won by a 53% margin – a difference of 40 points from Rasmussen's poll, or "the largest error ever recorded in a general election in FiveThirtyEight’s database, which includes all polls conducted since 1998." Silver was criticized for his 2010 pollster ratings. Conservative polling analyst Neil Stevens wrote, "after the primaries [Silver] said Rasmussen was in his crosshairs for ducking out on a number of races by not polling primaries. According to Silver’s own chart though, Rasmussen polled twice as often as the second place firm, and is still Silver’s primary target", and "Silver can’t even keep consistent his reasons for hating Rasmussen Reports." Mark Blumenthal, publisher of Pollster.com, wrote that Silver's methodology, in which he awards bonus points to pollsters based on their membership in the National Council on Public Polls and their endorsement of the American Association for Public Opinion Research Transparency Initiative, "appear to significantly and dramatically alter rankings prominently promoted as "pollster ratings," ratings that are already having an impact on the reputations and livelihoods of individual pollsters. That's a problem." Blumenthal noted, "My bottom line: These sort of pollster ratings and rankings are interesting, but they are of very limited utility in sorting out "good" pollsters from "bad."
> 
> ...




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasmussen_Reports#Evaluations_of_accuracy_and_performance


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> lol. No, not Huckabee. Trump is not a quitter. He will only get out if things get really bad for him.
> When people lead in the polls for 100 consecutive days, they normally stay in the race.
> Trump is leading in national polls against the Democrats top prospect. Shrill Hillary aka Shrillary


Mark my words, Donald will drop from the race and leave everything open to Hillary. No, I don't endorse Hillary but the guy you are voting for, Trump, does. He has donated to the Clinton's, since the 90's.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Mark my words, Donald will drop from the race and leave everything open to Hillary. No, I don't endorse Hillary but the guy you are voting for, Trump, does. He has donated to Clinton's, since the 90's.


Do you think Trump is some kind of plant to ensure Clinton wins the white house?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you think Trump is some kind of plant to ensure Clinton wins the white house?


Exactly!


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2015)

Donald Trump is merely entertaining to Fox News viewers. They like his rude demeanor. His very adolescent behavior is funny. Nothing more

He's a complete cartoon.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Rrog said:


> Donald Trump is merely entertaining to Fox News viewers. They like his rude demeanor. His very adolescent behavior is funny. Nothing more
> 
> He's a complete cartoon.


This is Hillary's last chance at being President. 2008 caught her off guard but this time around she will guarantee victory. When the time is right, Donny, will exit the race leaving it wide open for Hillary.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> This is Hillary's last chance at being President. 2008 caught her off guard but this time around she will guarantee victory. When the time is right, Donny, will exit the race leaving it wide open for Hillary.


She's already winning in the polls and Carson is beating Trump in some states


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She's already winning in the polls and Carson is beating Trump in some states


True but we are a lil over a year out. Things will change. Donny will start to ramp up the craziness, attacking his counter parts on the right. He will not stay in the race, he will pull out. Hillary was worried about Benghazi and her emails. Looks like the storm has passed, in 6 months, Donny will be out of the race. Or he may run as an independent, taking a cue from Ross Perot, dividing the Republican base, and again, leaving it wide open for Hillary.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2015)

Pretty good assessment ^^^


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Rrog said:


> Pretty good assessment ^^^


Others agree with my assessment


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

Interesting. Do any other liberals have Trump conspiracy theories to share with us?


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Interesting. Do any other liberals have Trump conspiracy theories to share with us?


Not a liberal (in the modern sense) but my theory was he was doing it to increase his brand. 

I'm coming around to the fact it's real, but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 24, 2015)

I think Trump is a diabolical genius. Everything he does and says is intentional. He knows how to play the game. He knows what buttons to push so to speak to get him to the front of the race. He offends people on purpose. He probably doesn't believe half of what he says. He's just playing the game. Look at it from a villainy stand point.

He's lost fortunes to x wives a couple times and built his empire back up. He has tons of international business and political relationships. He knows exactly what he's doing.

Like the logo on his 80's board game says "it's not whether you win or lose its whether you win."


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Interesting. Do any other liberals have Trump conspiracy theories to share with us?


If he exits the race by May 31st, will you leave this forum for good? I will if he is still running.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If he exits the race by May 31st, will you leave this forum for good? I will if he is still running.


what, you don't like me? You do realize that is a long time from now right? especially in politics


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> what, you don't like me? You do realize that is a long time from now right? especially in politics


Nothing against you or your ideology, you have the right to your opinion. I just want to make it interesting.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> what, you don't like me? You do realize that is a long time from now right? especially in politics


That's only a few harvests away.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Not a liberal (in the modern sense) but my theory was he was doing it to increase his brand.
> 
> I'm coming around to the fact it's real, but I'm not quite there yet.


Every candidate is running to increase name recognition. It's the only way last the distance.
I have seen almost every speech and interview with trump in the past three months.
and without question, he is becoming more real every day.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Every candidate is running to increase name recognition. It's the only way last the distance.
> I have seen almost every speech and interview with trump in the past three months.
> and without question, he is becoming more real every day.


I didn't watch it, but supposedly he killed on Fallon.

I'm still getting used to politicians being the cult of personality and doing talk shows. It's a different time. "Did you see him on the tonight show? he was hilarious, I'm voting for him" was something I never thought i would have heard.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> I didn't watch it, but supposedly he killed on Fallon.
> 
> I'm still getting used to politicians being the cult of personality and doing talk shows. It's a different time. "Did you see him on the tonight show? he was hilarious, I'm voting for him" was something I never thought i would have heard.


Yes. I saw it. If I told you "exciting often times appears smart, and boring often times appears unintelligent", would you believe me? Be sure to tune in when Trump hosts SNL on Nov. 7th It's all free publicity. JEB would have to spend millions for the same face time on TV. Could you imagine Shrillary on SNL? a bird scene with her cackle? it's raunchy


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Yes. I saw it. If I told you "exciting often times appears smart, and boring often times appears unintelligent", would you believe me? Be sure to tune in when Trump hosts SNL on Nov. 7th It's all free publicity. JEB would have to spend millions for the same face time on TV. Could you imagine Shrillary on SNL? and that laugh? it's raunchy


reported as spam.

please stop spamming us with donald trump. he is a loser, and will lose.


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Yes. I saw it. If I told you "exciting often times appears smart, and boring often times appears unintelligent", would you believe me? Be sure to tune in when Trump hosts SNL on Nov. 7th It's all free publicity. JEB would have to spend millions for the same face time on TV. Could you imagine Shrillary on SNL? a bird scene with her cackle? it's raunchy


lol yes I can picture Hillary trying to do SNL. I think she'd ride a unicycle in a circus if she thought it would help her politically.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> what, you don't like me? You do realize that is a long time from now right? especially in politics


So is it a bet? Donny may also run as an independent if Hillary sees it fit. If he does that, he will eventually divide the conservative votes into two, leaving the win for Hillary. Same tactic used to ensure Bill the Presidency. Ever hear of Ross Perot?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> reported as spam.
> 
> please stop spamming us with donald trump. he is a loser, and will lose.


This is the Donald Trump thread. Don't worry, haters are welcome.
Is it a coincidence that you show up as soon as I start posting about boring, unintelligent people?


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> So is it a bet? Donny may also run as an independent if Hillary sees it fit. If he does that, he will eventually divide the conservative votes into two, leaving the win for Hillary. Same tactic used to ensure Bill the Presidency. Ever hear of Ross Perot?


It was already decided a long time ago that comparing Ross Perot to Trump is like comparing carp to salmon.
Trump will NOT be running independent. That much I can guarantee you.

I'll make you a bet, but it has to be candidate for candidate. Who from the DNC do you predict will still be around in May? We all already know who it will be, but like you said, "just to make it interesting"


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> This is the Donald Trump thread. Don't worry, haters are welcome.
> Is it a coincidence that you show up as soon as I start posting about boring, unintelligent people?


donals trump will lose because like you, he is a loser.

you and ginwilly are both racists too.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> It was already decided a long time ago that comparing Ross Perot to Trump is like comparing carp to salmon.
> Trump will NOT be running independent. That much I can guarantee you.
> 
> I'll make you a bet, but it has to be candidate for candidate. Who from the DNC do you predict will still be around in May? We all already know who it will be, but like you said, "just to make it interesting"


With a year out, you can't guarantee anything, unless you are Trump in the flesh? Hillary is setup to win, whether we like it or not.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> With a year out, you can't guarantee anything, unless you are Trump in the flesh? Hillary is setup to win, whether we like it or not.


Trump has already "guaranteed it in the flesh"


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2015)

As has been said, Trump did this for the marketing and only for the marketing. It's gold in his world. Evil genius is right

I'm sure he's just as surprised as we are that he happens to be the Republicans front runner. Paradoxically, he's the one that least wants the job


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 24, 2015)

Rrog said:


> As has been said, Trump did this for the marketing and only for the marketing. It's gold in his world. Evil genius is right
> 
> I'm sure he's just as surprised as we are that he happens to be the Republicans front runner. Paradoxically, he's the one that least wants the job


I've wondered the same thing.

I'm also familiar with his ego. Imagine the ego you need to feel you deserve to be the most powerful person in the world (which makes me leery of anyone running really). He's definitely not lacking in that area. I'm enjoying Trump like I would a good mystery novel trying to guess what happens.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 24, 2015)

Rrog said:


> As has been said, Trump did this for the marketing and only for the marketing. It's gold in his world. Evil genius is right
> 
> I'm sure he's just as surprised as we are that he happens to be the Republicans front runner. Paradoxically, he's the one that least wants the job


Trump seems to be hitting Iowa really hard right now, with his recent slip in the poll. That is something people do when they want the job. JEB doesn't want the job. He was spending donation money at a 86% burn rate, and is around 4% in the polls.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump seems to be hitting Iowa really hard right now, with his recent slip in the polls. That is something people do when they want the job. JEB doesn't want the job. He was spending donation money at a 86% burn rate, and is around 4% in the polls.


trump will lose.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 25, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Even W got elected twice.


W was not  elected twice he was appointed once by Scalia and elected once.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you think Trump is some kind of plant to ensure Clinton wins the white house?


I've wondered that myself many times they are buddies and his past isn't exactly screaming republican!

Makes you wonder.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> True but we are a lil over a year out. Things will change. Donny will start to ramp up the craziness, attacking his counter parts on the right. He will not stay in the race, he will pull out. Hillary was worried about Benghazi and her emails. Looks like the storm has passed, in 6 months, Donny will be out of the race. Or he may run as an independent, taking a cue from Ross Perot, dividing the Republican base, and again, leaving it wide open for Hillary.


The GOP party is so afraid of him doing just that, the Koch brothers might put a contract on his head.

B4L


----------



## socalcoolmx (Oct 26, 2015)

And he's a good christan too


----------



## Wavels (Oct 26, 2015)

Trump will simply shoot himself in the foot.
It is a very easy target. How could he miss?

Look at what he said about his meager start in life:
Hahhaha...
...............................................................................................................................................................................
*Trump: My career began with a ‘small’ $1 million loan from my dad*
http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/trump-small-1-million-loan-dad
..................................................................................................................................................................................
Wowee...
The Donald is almost as delusional as Obama!


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 26, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Trump will simply shoot himself in the foot.
> It is a very easy target. How could he miss?
> 
> Look at what he said about his meager start in life:
> ...


A million ain't much when his Dad was worth how much?

That's like having 2000 dollars in your wallet and your kid asking to borrow a dollar...


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 26, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Trump will simply shoot himself in the foot.
> It is a very easy target. How could he miss?
> 
> Look at what he said about his meager start in life:
> ...


I wish I could borrow a million from my family....

I give him props for turning a million into a billion though. I know a few who turned a million into nothing.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, upon his fathers death, Trump inherited at *least* 40 million dollars.

The glaring reality of Trump is that he is most certainly *NOT* self made!
..............................................................................................................................................................................
The simplest version of the comparison seems to be that if Trump had taken his $40 million inheritance from his father in *1974*, converted it into cash, and invested it in the S&P 500, reinvesting all dividends and spending no money along the way, he'd have about $2.3 billion or so today, depending on how you do the math. Bloomberg computes his actual net worth as $2.9 billion, so he's modestly outperformed the S&P over his career
..............................................................................................................................................................................
This is an interesting expose' of the Donald...
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-09-03/should-donald-trump-have-indexed-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Well, upon his fathers death, Trump inherited at *least* 40 million dollars.
> 
> The glaring reality of Trump is that is most certainly *NOT* self made!
> ..............................................................................................................................................................................
> ...


Yeah & filed bankruptcy 4 times.....


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 26, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Well, upon his fathers death, Trump inherited at *least* 40 million dollars.
> 
> The glaring reality of Trump is that he is most certainly *NOT* self made!
> ..............................................................................................................................................................................
> ...


I've read the opposite, that had he put his money in the S&P 500 he'd be worth around $8 billion whereas his networth is estimated between 2-4 billion.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 26, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I've read the opposite, that had he put his money in the S&P 500 he'd be worth around $8 billion whereas his networth is estimated between 2-4 billion.


I think that this calculation is based upon how much Trump actually inherited...Bloomberg used the minimum 40 million dollar figure for his actual inheritance.
Estimates thereof range upwards dramatically...


Bottom line point...The Donald is most decidedly not a self made rich guy...


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 27, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> W was not elected twice he was appointed once by Scalia and elected once.
> 
> B4L



Don`t you mean he won his challenge ? The margin wasn`t very big so,...he did win the challenge because he was on the Ballot.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 27, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Don`t you mean he won his challenge ? The margin wasn`t very big so,...he did win the challenge because he was on the Ballot.


Bush lost the popular vote. If SCOTUS had not stopped the recount, W would've lost then and never reelected.

Popular vote or electoral college vote W lost either way. One man decided that millions of voters in Florida would be denied their right to elect their President, disenfranchisement. Don't the pukes party have an apoplectic view
Towards that kind of behavior?

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 27, 2015)

I`m all for getting rid of the Electoral College,...We don`t need it today. Until we do, that`s how it`s done,...I don`t like it but neither the Democrat or Republican Parties will even think about getting rid of the Electoral College. If they did, it would put every candidate on a level playing field.

Wishful thinking , but that wont happen anytime soon. Bush W played that corrupt game better than his opponent was.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 27, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m all for getting rid of the Electoral College,...We don`t need it today. Until we do, that`s how it`s done,...I don`t like it but neither the Democrat or Republican Parties will even think about getting rid of the Electoral College. If they did, it would put every candidate on a level playing field.
> 
> Wishful thinking , but that wont happen anytime soon. Bush W played that corrupt game better than his opponent was.



I happen to agree 100% with you on that get rid of EC but I do understand why its part of politics to give small states the same equal footings as large states Rhode Island vs. California and also elct Representatives.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 27, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I happen to agree 100% with you on that get rid of EC but I do understand why its part of politics to give small states the same equal footings as large states Rhode Island vs. California and also elct Representatives.
> 
> B4L



See now I always thought it was because of travel time to polls, back then the word to get out was slow and getting to a one day Election was even slower, so they took into account if the big city says so, the burbs must have the same percentage and views.

With radio it was challenged and now with internet,...it should be wiped out.

The idea was to sacrifice the few for the many,...but now it makes more sense to sacrifice the many for the few. 

CA vs RI, works only with a two party system, that`s why we still have a two Party system, it wont change because that system, wont change yet.

A popular vote sees no borders and makes the Candidate work much harder.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 28, 2015)

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/Trump-Protester-336653081.html

And here we have a man exercising his 1st Amendment Right to Free Speech only to have a Trump supporter assault him, drag him out of a rally, while the crowd cheers and the Trump campaign applauds.

Really telling, very telling.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/Trump-Protester-336653081.html
> 
> And here we have a man exercising his 1st Amendment Right to Free Speech only to have a Trump supporter assault him, drag him out of a rally, while the crowd cheers and the Trump campaign applauds.
> 
> Really telling, very telling.


It was a private event. If people are disruptive, then they are escorted out. No different than if the Tea Party were to crash a Hillary speech. And just to be fair, After the first interruption, Trump said, “That’s alright.”
“Don’t hurt them, don’t hurt them, don’t hurt them. You can get them out, but don’t hurt them. We don’t want anyone getting hurt,” he said, as supporters broke out into “USA, USA” chants. “That’s what freedom of speech — it’s all freedom of speech.”


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> It was a private event. If people are disruptive, then they are escorted out. No different than if the Tea Party were to crash a Hillary speech. And just to be fair, After the first interruption, Trump said, “That’s alright.”
> “Don’t hurt them, don’t hurt them, don’t hurt them. You can get them out, but don’t hurt them. We don’t want anyone getting hurt,” he said, as supporters broke out into “USA, USA” chants. “That’s what freedom of speech — it’s all freedom of speech.”


And you don't see the double standard there? Typical. And no Tea Partier was ever assaulted by a crowd member, thrown to the ground, dragged out by others for being at one of her speeches.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> And you don't see the double standard there? Typical. And no Tea Partier was ever assaulted by a crowd member, thrown to the ground, dragged out by others for being at one of her speeches.


They don't go to Hillary's speeches. Nobody does. She's boring. On most days, she can barely fill a high school gym with a few hundred people. With that being said, if Trump supporters were to show up and be disruptive at a Hillary speech. It would be the same exact thing


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> They don't go to Hillary's speeches. Nobody does. She's boring. On most days, she can barely fill a high school gym with a few hundred people. With that being said, if Trump supporters were to show up and be disruptive at a Hillary speech. It would be the same exact thing


I somehow highly doubt they'd be assaulted by the crowd. Should have been handled by the police who could've escorted the guy out. There was one time that a bunch of College Republicans crashed a Young Democrats thing and we just blocked them from view with our signs which is the appropriate way to do it in my opinion.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I somehow highly doubt they'd be assaulted by the crowd. Should have been handled by the police who could've escorted the guy out. There was one time that a bunch of College Republicans crashed a Young Democrats thing and we just blocked them from view with our signs which is the appropriate way to do it in my opinion.


I disagree with you. When somebody is disruptive and asked to leave a private event. You can either leave on your own feet, or somebody elses. It's your choice


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I disagree with you. When somebody is disruptive and asked to leave a private event. You can either leave on your own feet, or somebody elses. It's your choice


Which is a matter for the police at the event to handle, not get assaulted. Well, someone's welcome to assault someone as long as they're going to accept the assault charges. But that's your opinion, I have mine. I know I'd be pressing assault charges if I instead of being asked to leave I was just thrown to the ground by a private citizen and dragged out.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Which is a matter for the police at the event to handle, not get assaulted. Well, someone's welcome to assault someone as long as they're going to accept the assault charges. But that's your opinion, I have mine. I know I'd be pressing assault charges if I instead of being asked to leave I was just thrown to the ground by a private citizen and dragged out.


So now you want the police... How earth shattering is that? You want people to resist the police so you can claim police brutality, it's not going to happen at a Trump rally. So stop trying


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> So now you want the police... How earth shattering is that? You want people to resist the police so you can claim police brutality, it's not going to happen at a Trump rally. So stop trying


I was acknowledging your opinion and then stating mine, that's it. Now I'm curious as to when I ever said people need to resist the police so we can claim police brutality? To borrow a quote from you: At least quote me correctly.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I was acknowledging your opinion and then stating mine, that's it. Now I'm curious as to when I ever said people need to resist the police so we can claim police brutality? To borrow a quote from you: At least quote me correctly.


I wasn't quoting you. I was merely pointing out hypocrisy. Democrats want the police around for their protection, just not the protection of other people. At least I am consistent with my views of police. I don't need or want their protection


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I wasn't quoting you. I was merely pointing out hypocrisy. Democrats want the police around for their protection, just not the protection of other people. At least I am consistent with my views of police. I don't need or want their protection


Well that's a sweeping generalization. Aren't you also the same person that goes, "Don't generalize me because I'm a Republican!" Haha. No, that's completely not my nor many other Democrats view. There is a problem with police brutality here in the United States whether you like to acknowledge it or not.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Well that's a sweeping generalization. Aren't you also the same person that goes, "Don't generalize me because I'm a Republican!" Haha. No, that's completely not my nor many other Democrats view.


No I'm not the same person. I'm not even a republican. The only difference between a Democrat and a Republican, are people who argue against Obamacare. Other than that, the two are completely identical in nature


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> No I'm not the same person. I'm not even a republican. The only difference between a Democrat and a Republican, are people who argue against Obamacare. Other than that, the two are completely identical in nature


Are you against Obamacare?


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 29, 2015)

Trump is an arrogant prick, but I LOVE the shots @ Jeb.. Its funny as hell and Trump single handedly sunk his campaign.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 29, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> I wish I could borrow a million from my family....
> 
> I give him props for turning a million into a billion though. I know a few who turned a million into nothing.


I'd give him props for that too, if that's what he'd actually done.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think his Daddy left him 200 million..


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I think his Daddy left him 200 million..


I've heard $400 mil, but either way that makes it easier to be "self-made".


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Are you against Obamacare?


 Are you aware that we were sold out to the insurance companies through Obamacare? I think everyone has the right to healthcare but it should be through a single payer system and not the current garbage, "obamacare". we have now.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 29, 2015)

Obamacare was a small step in the right direction.. It was much better before the Republicans chopped the shit out it and added in a bunch of garbage.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Obamacare was a small step in the right direction.. It was much better before the Republicans chopped the shit out it and added in a bunch of garbage.


Obamacare was passed by a Democratic super majority, immune to a filibuster by the Republicans. We can't blame this garbage on the Republicans, this was Democratic garbage from start to finish.


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 29, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If he exits the race by May 31st, will you leave this forum for good? I will if he is still running.


not a smart wager to make with a serial sockpuppet


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Obamacare was a small step in the right direction.. It was much better before the Republicans chopped the shit out it and added in a bunch of garbage.



You are so wrong. It was Obama that sold out the first draft that solved healthcare and put major insurance companies at risk of total collapse. These insurance companies then lobbied to get a second draft so that they can be involved.

Obama`s first draft was all America needed. But after the lobbyists were done, we ended up with exchange bull shit that favors insurance companies and bleeds the people dry.

Yesterday CBS Boston reporter Hank Ryan disclosed a fraud in the exchanges that turned out not to be fraud but more disturbingly,...allowed.

36,000 MA people were denied their coverage at hospitals even though they had receipts and papers from the exchange explaining their coverage. When the claims were submitted, they were denied. They were denied because the exchange had taken their money for a few years and invested it into something else that had either failed or had nmot produced a return yet to place the people`s money were it should have gone to begin with.

Face to face with the CEO on camera, the CEO expressed his deepest apologies and regrets that his company caused these people delay in care, but the reporter quickly pointed out that it`s not a delay, it is total denial, money not available and coverage not possible. Again he expressed apologies and deepest regrets.


This is something exchanges can do with your money intended for health coverage,.. your at the mercy of what they do with the account you are paying into. You lose, they don`t and it`s all legit.

Thanks Obama.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 29, 2015)

The story,.....

......http://www.whdh.com/story/30358357/hank-investigates-massachusetts-health-connector


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 29, 2015)

I remember it a lil different... I remember the GOP sabotaging it at every turn, The Dems pushed the rough draft through fast .. Thinking they would control both houses and could clean it up and fine tune it later... Kennedy died n the dude who took his seat was a Conservative. 



Obamacare has been successful, just not as successful as it should be... I am confident it will get fine tuned when the Dems control both houses again .


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 29, 2015)

One of my biggest beefs with Obama and Dems ... 

1. Not taking advantage of total control they had for 2 years and shoving bills down the GOP throat.. Dems don't stick together as well as Conservatives do. 

2. Continuing the Bullshit in the mideast Numbnuts put us in. 

3. Not rescheduling marijuana
4. The Bank Bailouts
5. Not slashing the military- Defense budget.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I remember it a lil different... I remember the GOP sabotaging it at every turn, The Dems pushed the rough draft through fast .. Thinking they would control both houses and could clean it up and fine tune it later... Kennedy died n the dude who took his seat was a Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> Obamacare has been successful, just not as successful as it should be... I am confident it will get fine tuned when the Dems control both houses again .





All that needs to be done, is use the first draft that got the lobbyists going in the first place. They weren`t sent out because they wanted to, they were sent out to save big insurances, and got Obama to change the first draft. Obama should have said no.

He had it solved the first time.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 29, 2015)

When you use the Mass Health Connector, your health insurance status will come back as covered, you wont be fined, but when a hospital submits your claim, it can come back as not available.

It`s in an investment black hole account.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> One of my biggest beefs with Obama and Dems ...
> 
> 1. Not taking advantage of total control they had for 2 years and shoving bills down the GOP throat.. Dems don't stick together as well as Conservatives do.
> 
> ...


Me thinks that getting big ticket items out of the way first were important to resolve on issue #1 espacially healthcare. They simply had no time to do more when they had a financial crisis to deal with....I do admire GOP resolve, they don't let shit go, ever! 

I'm with you on the banks but what if they were simply left to collapse, what then? It would definately disrupt the worlds economy how long would it have taken to recover then or God forbid, if at all.

From the very beginning on inauguration ceremony Newt and others were having dinner at a Washington D,C. Diner and at that dinner the pukes conspired to obstruct, vote against every last bit of proposal By the Obama WH, why would you want to try to negotiate with folks like that? Why bother if you already know the answer?


B4L


----------



## ginwilly (Oct 29, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Me thinks that getting big ticket items out of the way first were important to resolve on issue #1 espacially healthcare. They simply had no time to do more when they had a financial crisis to deal with....I do admire GOP resolve, they don't let shit go, ever!
> 
> I'm with you on the banks but what if they were simply left to collapse, what then? It would definately disrupt the worlds economy how long would it have taken to recover then or God forbid, if at all.
> 
> ...


New Zealand told the banks you broke it, you bought it.

They recovered quite nicely.

I don't buy the story that the world's economy would collapse. That narrative got the bankers paid. Nobody was prosecuted, and a shit bill that wouldn't have prevented any of it was pushed through on lies (sponsored by one of the champions of Sally and Fannie that helped cause the mess to begin with). The whole situation doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Are you against Obamacare?


yes


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 29, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> yes


At first I thought the ACA was going to save us all some money but after the first year we had nearly a 20% increase and then this year it turned out to be another 25% increase. I pay more now than ever. Thanks BarryO.

Trump says he is going to fix it. So I will relax and hope for the best.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Oct 31, 2015)

rnint said:


> Am I the only one who thinks you are vastly underestimating the need in the states for illegal immigrants, I mean I know it's not something people talk about often but has anyone actually thought about all the business' and stuff that benefit from the immigrants. I mean yeah criminals have to cross the border illegally because they actually cant go through legally and they should be stopped, but how many people do you think are really moving to the states to fuck shit up? A lot of them are just people who realise how bad the situation is in mexico and are trying to help provide a better life for their families who cant get visa's because they cant afford it or because they arent relatively rich. I used to tutor migrant kids (not mexicans cos I wasn't in the states) and I can tell you people who are trying to work to keep their family from having to go back to a situation where things are actually dangerous work harder than any body you've ever seen I mean I've heard kids tell me there parents work 18 hour shifts 7 fucking days a week. They would be very willing to do things legally if they could I mean theyd have much better pay and living conditions but they cant, and can you really blame them for not taking no for an answer when people are being killed and shit all the time in mexico? I know if I had a family I'd be trying to get the fuck outta there asap. Maybe if the states relaxed their legal immigration a bit they would have an easier time sorting out those who were willing to do honest work from the criminals and they could turn what is now seen as a major issue into a benefit to their society. Either way painting them all with the same brush and just saying they all bring in crime and shit is some stupid bullshit imo sounds like you somehow couldn't be bothered to think that they are all individual people who make their own decisions with some being bad and some good just like everywhere else. Most "good" law abiding people would choose to leave a dangerous situation, and obviously they do.


How about because they could care less about you and the united states...they are rude and ignorant...they are sucking up the welfare system like a vacuum cleaner...every single child they have is payed for by you...see ten kids on the street, that's ten kids on welfare same mom. who pays for their schooling...property owners!


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 31, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> How about because they could care less about you and the united states...they are rude and ignorant...they are sucking up the welfare system like a vacuum cleaner...every single child they have is payed for by you...see ten kids on the street, that's ten kids on welfare same mom. who pays for their schooling...property owners!


This is a myth that's been debunked time and time again. I want to see you work in a kitchen/nanny/land scaping/other menial as much as some of these "rude" "ignorant" "welfare sucking up" people for a year, with no promotion in sight and for minimum wage.

Also on Trump's immigration plan...

http://thinkprogress.org/immigration/2015/10/30/3717771/anthony-bourdain-is-kind-of-the-best/


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Oct 31, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> This is a myth that's been debunked time and time again. I want to see you work in a kitchen/nanny/land scaping/other menial as much as some of these "rude" "ignorant" "welfare sucking up" people for a year, with no promotion in sight and for minimum wage.
> 
> Also on Trump's immigration plan...
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/immigration/2015/10/30/3717771/anthony-bourdain-is-kind-of-the-best/


I have been working in those places... for many years...I now work among them...and if you don't stand up to them you will be run off from the job...And I live in the midst of them...SO DONT TELL ME IT IS A MYTH... FAR FUCKING FROM IT


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 31, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Also on Trump's immigration plan...
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/immigration/2015/10/30/3717771/anthony-bourdain-is-kind-of-the-best/


thinkprogess.or is ran by Democrat operatives who have a bias opinion on everything. Especially on Trump.The only people who would ever click that link are left wing liberal hack jobs.


----------



## ginwilly (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> thinkprogess.or is ran by Democrat operatives who have a bias opinion on everything. Especially on Trump.The only people who would ever click that link are left wing liberal hack jobs.


lol I clicked on it.

It's a piece about a chef who says deporting illegals would kill the restaurant business. I'm not so sure that's a great argument against "thay takin err jerbs" people. 

Some chef doesn't like Trump and somebody wrote an article about it. I'm not sure what it proves other than some chef doesn't like the Donald.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> lol I clicked on it.
> 
> It's a piece about a chef who says deporting illegals would kill the restaurant business. I'm not so sure that's a great argument against "thay takin err jerbs" people.
> 
> Some chef doesn't like Trump and somebody wrote an article about it. I'm not sure what it proves other than some chef doesn't like the Donald.


It proves to liberals and liberals only, that there is no way Americans could ever make it in this world without the labor of illegals. According to them, we would all starve and be begging for low skilled workers to feed us. More propaganda. ThinkProgress.org is vividly predictable, and so are the people who post their links.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> They don't go to Hillary's speeches. Nobody does. She's boring.


that must be why she earns hundreds of thousands of dollars for them, munchbox.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Obamacare was passed by a Democratic super majority, immune to a filibuster by the Republicans. We can't blame this garbage on the Republicans, this was Democratic garbage from start to finish.


it was actually a conservative idea from the heritage foundation, fist implemented by a "severely conservative" republican governor, and then weighed down with hundreds of republican amendments.

retard!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that must be why she earns hundreds of thousands of dollars for them


define "for them". please elaborate on how Hillary is earning money "for them"


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> How about because they could care less about you and the united states...they are rude and ignorant...they are sucking up the welfare system like a vacuum cleaner...every single child they have is payed for by you...see ten kids on the street, that's ten kids on welfare same mom. who pays for their schooling...property owners!


thanks for making it easy to identify you as a racist who does not care about facts!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> It proves to liberals and liberals only, that there is no way Americans could ever make it in this world without the labor of illegals. According to them, we would all starve and be begging for low skilled workers to feed us. More propaganda. ThinkProgress.org is vividly predictable, and so are the people who post their links.


tell that to the farmers in georgia whose crops rotted.

http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/06/georgias-harsh-immigration-law-costs-millions-in-unharvested-crops/240774/

*Georgia's Harsh Immigration Law Costs Millions in Unharvested Crops*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/05/17/the-law-of-unintended-consequences-georgias-immigration-law-backfires/*

*The Law Of Unintended Consequences: Georgia's Immigration Law Backfires


*


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> define "for them". please elaborate on how Hillary is earning money "for them"


http://www.businessinsider.com/here-are-all-the-six-figure-speaking-fees-that-hillary-clinton-received-after-leaving-the-state-dept-2015-5

DUMBASS!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> It proves to liberals and liberals only, that there is no way Americans could ever make it in this world without the labor of illegals. According to them, we would all starve and be begging for low skilled workers to feed us. More propaganda. ThinkProgress.org is vividly predictable, and so are the people who post their links.


Bro, be honest with yourself at least, the source of the information doesn't actually matter to people like you, if there's a piece of information out there somebody posts that either proves you wrong or contradicts your beliefs, you dismiss it. Take anthropogenic climate change, for example, that comes from quite literally the world's best scientists and it gets dismissed outright because it's "liberal bias". The PP videos are another example. Email/Benghazi "scandal", "Climategate", all cleared with multiple bipartisan investigations, yet you still have A LOT of conservatives who bring them all up as if convictions were handed out like corporate welfare checks. 

What _actually _matters is whether or not the information *confirms your bias*. If it does, it's true, if it doesn't, it's "lamestream liberal propaganda"...


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bro, be honest with yourself at least, the source of the information doesn't actually matter to people like you, if there's a piece of information out there somebody posts that either proves you wrong or contradicts your beliefs, you dismiss it. Take anthropogenic climate change, for example, that comes from quite literally the world's best scientists and it gets dismissed outright because it's "liberal bias". The PP videos are another example. Email/Benghazi "scandal", "Climategate", all cleared with multiple bipartisan investigations, yet you still have A LOT of conservatives who bring them all up as if convictions were handed out like corporate welfare checks.
> 
> What _actually _matters is whether or not the information *confirms your bias*. If it does, it's true, if it doesn't, it's "lamestream liberal propaganda"...


I haven't read the article ( as previously stated ) I'm not interested. It would be like watching a Republican debate hosted by CNBC.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I haven't read the article ( as previously stated ) I'm not interested. It would be like watching a Republican debate hosted by CNBC.


The bigger point remains valid


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/here-are-all-the-six-figure-speaking-fees-that-hillary-clinton-received-after-leaving-the-state-dept-2015-5


All that money went to Hillary. She's a rich bitch, I already know. But you clearly posted "for them" in regards to the people she was speaking to. What did they get?


UncleBuck said:


> that must be why she earns hundreds of thousands of dollars *for them*


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> All that money went to Hillary. She's a rich bitch, I already know. But you clearly posted "for them" in regards to the people she was speaking to. What did they get?


are you fucking illiterate?

"them" refers to the speeches she gets paid hundreds of thousands of dollars to make, munchbox.

why do you keep editing out where i correctly identify you as munchbox?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> are you fucking illiterate?
> 
> "them" refers to the speeches she gets paid hundreds of thousands of dollars to make, munchbox.
> 
> why do you keep editing out where i correctly identify you as munchbox?


I'm not munch box. And I quoted you accurately. Stop trying to turn back the page. Nobody wants to hear Hillary speak. Her events are empty in comparison to Trump. What is so hard to understand about that? Are you defending a white person for being rich, or are are you citing it as a reason for their success? Seriously! Because you are all over the map on this one.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The bigger point remains valid


so you think until I read every liberal rag in America, only then can I have a clear, unbiased view of the media?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not munch box.


yes you are, you even corrected my misspelling of the name!



Not GOP said:


> And I quoted you accurately. Stop trying to turn back the page


i didn't say you misquoted me, i said you were illiterate, moron!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> yes you are, you even corrected my misspelling of the name!
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't say you misquoted me, i said you were illiterate, moron!


Did I correct your misspelling, or am I illeterate? You contradicted yourself in the same post


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> so you think until I read every liberal rag in America, only then can I have a clear, unbiased view of the media?


No, the bigger point was that conservatives dismiss anything that doesn't confirm their bias as "lamestream liberal media", even if it's objectively verifiable, like anthropogenic climate change, or even if multiple bipartisan investigations find no wrongdoing in the pseudoscandals the GOP dig's up, like Benghazi and Climategate


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, the bigger point was that conservatives dismiss anything that doesn't confirm their bias as "lamestream liberal media", even if it's objectively verifiable, like anthropogenic climate change, or even if multiple bipartisan investigations find no wrongdoing in the pseudoscandals the GOP dig's up, like Benghazi and Climategate


thinkprogess.org is not "objectively verifiable" IMO. Does that answer you question?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> thinkprogess.org is not "objectively verifiable" IMO. Does that answer you question?


Anthropogenic climate change is. Do you accept ACC as objectively verifiable and caused by humans?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anthropogenic climate change is. Do you accept ACC as objectively verifiable and caused by humans?


let's stay on topic. How often do you listen to Rush Limbaugh and Fox News for your daily dose of unbiased view?
Not at all right? Unless you find them "objectively verifiable". do you?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not munch box. And I quoted you accurately. Stop trying to turn back the page. Nobody wants to hear Hillary speak. Her events are empty in comparison to Trump. What is so hard to understand about that? Are you defending a white person for being rich, or are are you citing it as a reason for their success? Seriously! Because you are all over the map on this one.


And Bernie Sanders speeches are overflow..


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> And Bernie Sanders speeches are overflow..


Because he has ten times the energy that Hillary's cackle could ever muster up


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> let's stay on topic. How often do you listen to Rush Limbaugh and Fox News for your daily dose of unbiased view?
> Not at all right? Unless you find them "objectively verifiable". do you?


If Rush Limbaugh or Fox News produced objectively verifiable news, like anthropogenic climate change, I wouldn't deny the science because I don't like what it's saying

Like you do if some organization like Thinkprogress does

Forget Thinkprogress, let's go directly to NASA, NOAA and the IPCC - all scientifically, objectively verify that humans are causing the climate to change, unequivocally. No doubt about it. 

Do you accept that as fact? Or are you going to sit here and tell me that NASA, NOAA and the IPCC are all "lamestream liberal media"?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Because he has ten times the energy that Hillary's cackle could ever muster up


He makes sense..everyone knows what Hillary represents..I just corrected someone else today when they said they'd vote for him but is he electable? Told that person to just repeat the first part of their sentence..they said the same of Obama..is he electable? 

Short answer: by a landslide.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If Rush Limbaugh or Fox News produced objectively verifiable news, like anthropogenic climate change, I wouldn't deny the science because I don't like what it's saying
> 
> Like you do if some organization like Thinkprogress does
> 
> ...


But you do deny it.

NASA is not at all what it was before Obama became president. over the years, they have become an extension of the EPA. Most of what the liberals do there, is study satellite images and then call it "climate change", because it is what Obama considers to be the "greatest threat" to mankind. Why do I feeling you're trying to trap me into some sort of "global warming" discussion?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> But you do deny it.
> 
> NASA is not at all what it was before Obama became president. over the years, they have become an extension of the EPA. Most of what the liberals do there, is study satellite images and then call it "climate change", because it is what Obama considers to be the "greatest threat" to mankind. Why do I feeling you're trying to trap me into some sort of "global warming" discussion?


lmfao

Thank you for proving my point

Objectively verifiable science is "lamestream liberal media" because you don't like what it says 

OK, bud


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> He makes sense..everyone knows what Hillary represents..I just corrected someone else today when they said they'd vote for him but is he electable? Told that person to just repeat the first part of their sentence..they said the same of Obama..is he electable?
> 
> Short answer: by a landslide.


time will tell, but the Clinton machine can be a powerful force. Hopefully he can continue to convince them that he's not a threat, and stay off their radar. He's done a good job of it so far in the debate. Burn and Shrillary seem to be getting along very well.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lmfao
> 
> Thank you for proving my point
> 
> ...


NASA is controlled by the Obama Administration, not the media


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> NASA is controlled by the Obama Administration, not the media


How did the Obama administration control NASA when they were publishing peer-reviewed scientific papers before the Reagan administration?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How did the Obama administration control NASA when they were publishing peer-reviewed scientific papers before the Reagan administration?


During the Reagan administration liberal scientists were still stuck on their peer-reviewed "scientific evidence" from the 1970's. Claiming global cooling was inevitable, and our entire planet was doomed for another ice age. Which according to their calculations, should have been here by now. So where is it?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> During the Reagan administration liberal scientists were still stuck on their peer-reviewed "scientific evidence" from the 1970's. Claiming global cooling was inevitable, and our entire planet was doomed for another ice age. Which according to their calculations, should have been here by now. So where is it?









http://ams.confex.com/ams/pdfpapers/131047.pdf
http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/2008BAMS2370.1

So there you have it. The scientific consensus, even _*before*_ Reagan was the planet was warming and humans were the cause. Even the email produced by an ex Exxon petroleum engineer proves they knew about it as early as 1981;

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/jul/08/exxon-climate-change-1981-climate-denier-funding

Still "lamestream liberal propaganda" "controlled by Obama"?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> let's stay on topic. How often do you listen to Rush Limbaugh and Fox News for your daily dose of unbiased view?
> Not at all right? Unless you find them "objectively verifiable". do you?



Rush Limpdick, boy what a prince to the foaming at the mouth crowd pill popping junkie that he is, that program is full of hate mongering, mysogony he went crazy when he heard the James Bond role went to Idris Elba.

B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://ams.confex.com/ams/pdfpapers/131047.pdf
> http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/2008BAMS2370.1
> 
> So there you have it. The scientific consensus, even _*before*_ Reagan was the planet was warming and humans were the cause. Even the email produced by an ex Exxon petroleum engineer proves they knew about it as early as 1981;
> ...



We are right back to science is a popularity contest... How is that religion working out for you?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> We are right back to science is a popularity contest... How is that religion working out for you?


More peer-reviewed papers were published in the 1960s and 1970s that support *increasing global temperatures* than _decreasing _global temperatures, yet people like you hold onto the myth that there was a scientific consensus of "global cooling" during that time. Well, the data doesn't support your claim, in fact, the amount of papers published proves your belief to be factually, demonstrably, objectively and verifiably false. 

But don't you already believe NASA, NOAA & the IPCC are all in cahoots with the "lamestream liberal media" anyway?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> More peer-reviewed papers were published in the 1960s and 1970s that support *increasing global temperatures* than _decreasing _global temperatures, yet people like you hold onto the myth that there was a scientific consensus of "global cooling" during that time. Well, the data doesn't support your claim, in fact, the amount of papers published proves your belief to be factually, demonstrably, objectively and verifiably false.
> 
> But don't you already believe NASA, NOAA & the IPCC are all in cahoots with the "lamestream liberal media" anyway?


According to NASA on August 22, 2002, posting on the Goddard Space Flight Center website: “While recent studies have shown that on the whole Arctic sea ice has decreased since the late 1970s, satellite records of sea ice around Antarctica reveal *an overall increase* in the southern hemisphere ice over the same period”

NASA satellite data from the years 2000 through 2011 show the Earth's atmosphere is allowing far more heat to be released into space than alarmist computer models have predicted, reports a new study in the peer-reviewed science journal Remote Sensing.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> According to NASA on August 22, 2002, posting on the Goddard Space Flight Center website: “While recent studies have shown that on the whole Arctic sea ice has decreased since the late 1970s, satellite records of sea ice around Antarctica reveal *an overall increase* in the southern hemisphere ice over the same period”
> 
> NASA satellite data from the years 2000 through 2011 show the Earth's atmosphere is allowing far more heat to be released into space than alarmist computer models have predicted, reports a new study in the peer-reviewed science journal Remote Sensing.


Ultimate fail.

Roy Spencer, as already *well established*, is not an authority on climate science. He's a policial hack pushing a right wing agenda, which is probably why you didn't cite the source you pulled that garbage from.

Here's what NASA, NOAA, the IPCC and over 30 international academies of science (you know, the *actual* leading experts) have to say about the issue of anthropogenic climate change:

"Multiple studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals1 show that 97 percent or more of actively publishing climate scientists agree: Climate-warming trends over the past century are very likely due to human activities. In addition, most of the leading scientific organizations worldwide have issued public statements endorsing this position. The following is a partial list of these organizations, along with links to their published statements and a selection of related resources."

"*Statement on climate change from 18 scientific associations*

"Observations throughout the world make it clear that climate change is occurring, and rigorous scientific research demonstrates that the greenhouse gases emitted by human activities are the primary driver." (2009)"

http://climate.nasa.gov/scientific-consensus/


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> More peer-reviewed papers were published in the 1960s and 1970s that support *increasing global temperatures* than _decreasing _global temperatures, yet people like you hold onto the myth that there was a scientific consensus of "global cooling" during that time. Well, the data doesn't support your claim, in fact, the amount of papers published proves your belief to be factually, demonstrably, objectively and verifiably false.
> 
> But don't you already believe NASA, NOAA & the IPCC are all in cahoots with the "lamestream liberal media" anyway?


When you get done with this list of articles from the 1970's, I have more for you to pick through later
https://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/2013/05/21/the-1970s-ice-age-scare/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> When you get done with this list of articles from the 1970's, I have more for you to pick through later


You just cited Roy Spencer as an authority on climate change...

Safe to say you're not the least bit informed if you buy the bullshit he's selling


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 1, 2015)

Reagan was semi retarded, he thought trees caused pollution.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You just cited Roy Spencer as an authority on climate change...
> 
> Safe to say you're not the least bit informed if you buy the bullshit he's selling


I got that quote from NASA. You wanted to use them as a source for information, not me. For all I know he's just another guy who slipped and said something he wasnt supposed to say.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

You should know, Liberals from the 1970s predicted another ice age.

http://www.populartechnology.net/2013/02/the-1970s-global-cooling-alarmism.html


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Nov 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks for making it easy to identify you as a racist who does not care about facts!





UncleBuck said:


> thanks for making it easy to identify you as a racist who does not care about facts!


First of all I live among the facts...second of all I do not appreciate being called a racist...I do not hate...go through the door not over the fence...I state a fact you call me a racist...


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> First of all I live among the facts...second of all I do not appreciate being called a racist...I do not hate...go through the door not over the fence...I state a fact you call me a racist...


If you disagree with anything he has to post, then you're a "racist loser" and a "white supremacist". 
welcome to the club


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You should know, Liberals from the 1970s predicted another ice age.
> 
> http://www.populartechnology.net/2013/02/the-1970s-global-cooling-alarmism.html


"During the 1970s *the media promoted global cooling alarmism* with dire threats of a new ice age. Extreme weather events were hyped as signs of the coming apocalypse and man-made pollution was blamed as the cause. Environmental extremists called for everything from outlawing the internal combustion engine to communist style population controls. "Pollution Prospect A Chilling One""

Your own source says "the media", not NASA, NOAA or the IPCC (remember, the leading experts on studying the climate?)

"Climate science as we know it today did
not exist in the 1960s and 1970s. The integrated
enterprise embodied in the Nobel Prize-winning
work of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate
Change existed then as separate threads of
research pursued by independent groups of
scientists. Atmospheric chemists and modelers
grappled with the measurement and
understanding of carbon dioxide and other
atmospheric gases while geologists and
paleoclimate researchers tried to understand when
Earth slipped into and out of ice ages, and why.
*An enduring popular myth suggests that in the
1970s the climate science community was
predicting “global cooling” and an “imminent” ice
age, an observation frequently used by those who
would undermine what climate scientists say today
about the prospect of global warming.
A review of the literature suggests that, to the
contrary, greenhouse warming even then
dominated scientists’ thinking about the most
important forces shaping Earth’s climate on
human time scales. More importantly than
showing the falsehood of the myth, this review
shows the important way scientists of the time built
the foundation on which the cohesive enterprise of
modern climate science now rests.*"

http://ams.confex.com/ams/pdfpapers/131047.pdf


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "During the 1970s *the media promoted global cooling alarmism* with dire threats of a new ice age. Extreme weather events were hyped as signs of the coming apocalypse and man-made pollution was blamed as the cause. Environmental extremists called for everything from outlawing the internal combustion engine to communist style population controls. "Pollution Prospect A Chilling One""
> 
> Your own source says "the media", not NASA, NOAA or the IPCC (remember, the leading experts on studying the climate?)
> 
> ...


If you're trying to convince me that they had no clue what they were talking about, then I agree. But now you're stating the media almost had the right information with "global warming", and they for sure now; have all the exact science down on climate change. Is that what I'm supposed to believe? 5th time is a charm? Just because you come up with a model and a couple of charts, now we are supposed to believe Obamas Energy Department when they claim that pumpkins contribute to global warming? Its waste of time, we could be discussing Donald Trump right now. Why are you trying to hijack Trump's thread?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If you're trying to convince me that they had no clue what they were talking about, then I agree. But now you're stating the media almost had the right information with "global warming", and they for sure now; have all the exact science down on climate change. Is that what I'm supposed to believe? 5th time is a charm? Just because you come up with a model and a couple of charts, now we are supposed to believe Obamas Energy Department when they claim that pumpkins contribute to global warming? Its waste of time, we could be discussing Donald Trump right now. Why are you trying to hijack Trump's thread?


You are talking about what *the media *says

I am talking about what *the science* says

Are you completely oblivious to the difference, being purposefully obtuse, or are you legitimately mentally handicapped?

The ratio of scientifically peer-reviewed papers published in scientific journals throughout the 1960s and 1970s is about 9/1 in favor of *increasing global temperatures*. The science has been consistent since the first paper detailing the warming trend since the 1880s was published in the 1930s. 

I'm not really all that concerned with what TMZ has to say about the global climate


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You are talking about what *the media *says
> 
> I am talking about what *the science* says
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


>









And now we've come full circle. The reason you [namely, conservatives] believe scientifically objectifiable facts are false is because you get your scientific understanding from media outlets, some of whom claim to be legitimate "news" sources.

It's all beginning to make so much more sense now!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And now we've come full circle. The reason you [namely, conservatives] believe scientifically objectifiable facts are false is because you get your scientific understanding from media outlets, some of whom claim to be legitimate "news" sources.
> 
> It's all beginning to make so much more sense now!


The media didn't just come up with the idea of a new ice age all on their own, they got information from the Natonal Academy of Scientists, and other scientists. Just like you do, right? what are you trying to pull here? FYI, conservatives don't watch TMZ. I'm a moderate, and even I know that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The media didn't just come up with the idea of a new ice age all on their own, they got information from the Natonal Academy of Scientists, and other scientists. Just like you do, right? what are you trying to pull here? FYI, conservatives don't watch TMZ. I'm a moderate, and even I know that.


TMZ was an example of the dogshit sources people who deny scientifically objectifiable facts utilize, others would include Fox News, CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, etc. The unbiased sources are very few and far between, you have to actually consciously seek them out to find them and manually verify _their_ sources for accuracy. 

As I showed you earlier in post #1161, *the media* sensationalized any belief in cooling global temperatures in the 1970s, even then the ratio to the peer-reviewed papers published in scientific journals that supported the global warming trend were ~9/1. You are confusing what *the media* promoted as scientific fact and what the actual scientific organizations at the time were promoting as scientific fact. 

At no point in time did the scientific consensus shift from supporting cooling global temperatures to supporting warming global temperatures. That's a myth made up by right wing hacks promoting a conservative agenda.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> TMZ was an example of the dogshit sources people who deny scientifically objectifiable facts utilize, others would include Fox News, CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, etc. The unbiased sources are very few and far between, you have to actually consciously seek them out to find them and manually verify _their_ sources for accuracy.
> 
> As I showed you earlier in post #1161, *the media* sensationalized any belief in cooling global temperatures in the 1970s, even then the ratio to the peer-reviewed papers published in scientific journals that supported the global warming trend were ~9/1. You are confusing what *the media* promoted as scientific fact and what the actual scientific organizations at the time were promoting as scientific fact.
> 
> At no point in time did the scientific consensus shift from supporting cooling global temperatures to supporting warming global temperatures. That's a myth made up by right wing hacks promoting a conservative agenda.


So where's your solution?

Do you drive a hydrogen powered car?

Wind turbines and solar power everything in your home?

The batteries for the wind and PV weren't made using ecologically destructive methods and produced using coal power in China?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 2, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> So where's your solution?
> 
> Do you drive a hydrogen powered car?
> 
> ...


The solution is transferring to renewable energy sources and weaning off of fossil fuels

Nuclear, geothermal, solar, wind, water, etc. Dozens of avenues available for utilization 

"But they're not efficient enough yet!"

You're not familiar with modern technology, we are absolutely efficient enough to power the modern economy with renewable energy. We simply haven't yet because of the influence of special interests.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

Trump pulls back in the lead with 27% support; Carson in second with 22%. Rubio is at 10%, while everyone else is in single digits. New IBD poll puts Trump ahead in the poll of polls.

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/2016_republican_presidential_nomination-3823.html

To all the people who argue and say manufacturing batteries and solar panels is a clean process. This latest poll is for you. Trump couldn't have done it without his haters. so thank you very much, and have a nice week.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump pulls back in the lead with 27% support; Carson in second with 22%. Rubio is at 10%, while everyone else is in single digits. New IBD poll puts Trump ahead in the poll of polls.
> 
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/2016_republican_presidential_nomination-3823.html
> 
> To all the people who argue and say manufacturing batteries and solar panels is a clean process. This latest poll is for you. Trump couldn't have done it without his haters. so thank you very much, and have a nice week.


Right fucking on, I think it is time to send Donald a few bucks. I am going to send Donald a tweet to make sure he would take my money if I send it. I don't want him to have to go through the trouble of sending it back if he doesn't need my help.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Right fucking on, I think it is time to send Donald a few bucks. I am going to send Donald a tweet to make sure he would take my money if I send it. I don't want him to have to go through the trouble of sending it back if he doesn't need my help.


He needs your vote, not your money. He has plenty, and hasn't really been spending a whole lot. Trump has spent less than most other campaigns, and with better results thus far. Something Trump mentioned you don't see from government now a days. The government today over spends on things that should be able to get done for far less, costing us the tax payer more. With that being said, get ready to see Trump unload boat loads of cash in response to recent negative attack ads ...Now that the other candidates are finally starting take T-Dawg seriously. know what I mean?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> He needs your vote, not your money. He has plenty, and hasn't really been spending a whole lot. Trump has spent less than most other campaigns, and with better results thus far. Something Trump mentioned you won't see from government now a days. The government today over spends on things that should be able to get done for far less, costing us the tax payer more. With that being said, get ready to see Trump unload boat loads of cash in response to recent negative attack ads ...Now that the other candidates are finally starting take T-Dawg seriously. know what I mean?


Trump has my vote for sure. Before this is over NBC is going to wish they were still into Miss America. Go Trump Go.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 2, 2015)

There is really a strong bond between Trump and his supporters. I don't get it but neither do I understand the bond between Hillary and her supporters. Many feel comfortable in the company of cons.....maybe that's it for the Billary sycophants.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> There is really a strong bond between Trump and his supporters. I don't get it but neither do I understand the bond between Hillary and her supporters. Many feel comfortable in the company of cons.....maybe that's it for the Billary sycophants.


Unfortunately, nothing about this process is peaceful. People will get nasty, and then Trump will respond. You can bet on it. Then watch us hold the line tighter than Spartans in the movie 300.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 2, 2015)

I honestly don't know one single person who likes Hillary, and I know a shot load of people..I'm not sure where these people live or who they are.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I honestly don't know one single person who likes Hillary, and I know a shot load of people..I'm not sure where these people live or who they are.


If most of the people you know are men, then that could be the reason why. Men don't really like her. Not even Democrat men. Try asking some women. Also, white people don't like Hillary. Polls are showing her support with white people is slipping to Obama levels. Even if Hillary were to somehow get the 98% black turnout, there is no way she could compensate for less than the 38% white voter turn out that Obama recieved. If Hillary's favorability numbers translate into voting behavior, she would be in a pretty deep hole: Her 26% favorable rating among white men is lower than the 35% share that Mr. Obama won in the 2012 election.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If most of the people you know are men, then that could be the reason why. Men don't really like her. Not even Democrat men. Try asking some women. Also, white people don't like Hillary. Polls are showing her support with white people is slipping to Obama levels. Even *if Hillary were to somehow get the 98% black turnout,* there is no way she could compensate for less than the 38% white voter turn out that Obama recieved. If Hillary's favorability numbers translate into voting behavior, she would be in a pretty deep hole: Her 26% favorable rating among white men is lower than the 35% share that Mr. Obama won in the 2012 election.



I don't think Hillary is the person that will get the kind of black support that BarryO did. I believe that the turn out will be far less than when BarryO ran. And besides that it looks like blacks could be starting to love Trump. IMO Trump will be the best thing that ever happened to immigrants , all they got to do is sign up and relax. Trump will make america great, fuck that sounds good. Go Trump Go. and Go bernie Go.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I don't think Hillary is the person that will get the kind of black support that BarryO did. I believe that the turn out will be far less than when BarryO ran. And besides that it looks like blacks could be starting to love Trump. IMO Trump will be the best thing that ever happened to immigrants , all they got to do is sign up and relax. Trump will make america great, fuck that sounds good. Go Trump Go. and Go bernie Go.


The only way I see Hillary winning, is if shes able to get illegals to vote in swing states. With no voter ID laws, executive amnesty, and Obama soon flooding the country with refugees; it could potentially mean millions of new Democrat voters.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## nitro harley (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The only way I see Hillary winning, is if shes able to get illegals to vote in swing states. With no voter ID laws, executive amnesty, and Obama soon flooding the country with refugees; it could potentially mean millions of new Democrat voters.


It's pretty bad when the Dems got to count on foreigners to get elected to lead america. It's no wonder the poor suffer under democratic leadership.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

If I did a poll on "who is hotter" who do you think would win, Chelsea or Ivanka?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If I did a poll on "who is hotter" who do you think would win, Chelsea or Ivanka?


Oh, that was funny. lol


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 2, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I have been working in those places... for many years...I now work among them...and if you don't stand up to them you will be run off from the job...And I live in the midst of them...SO DONT TELL ME IT IS A MYTH... FAR FUCKING FROM IT


It's a myth. Want to know how I know this? I did volunteer work with illegal immigrants - assisting them to apply for citizenship and labor violations that they're put through.

@Padawanbater2 That was hilarious, @Not GOP completely proved your point while trying to dismiss it and couldn't even figure out what he was doing. 

Also @Not GOP you do realize what you cited about illegals is complete and utter BS, right? Kind of like the 250,000 Syrian refugees that Obama is going to be bringing to the United States was made by a hoax website but then repeated by Republican candidates during the Republican debate?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Also @Not GOP you do realize what you cited about illegals is complete and utter BS, right? Kind of like the 250,000 Syrian refugees that Obama is going to be bringing to the United States was made by a hoax website but then repeated by Republican candidates during the Republican debate?


I stated hundreds of thousands, which is the ceiling. you watch


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I stated hundreds of thousands, which is the ceiling. you watch


And you do realize that over the past 30 years we've resettled over 3 million refugees, right? 100,000 refugees we can resettle easily, and US mayors have signed open letters stating that they're ready to bring in more refugees.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> And you do realize that over the past 30 years we've resettled over 3 million refugees, right? 100,000 refugees we can resettle easily, and US mayors have signed open letters stating that they're ready to bring in more refugees.


Most of the Syrian refugees being taken in throughout the world have been military aged males. Not many women and children. None of them have been vetted to find out if the "rebels" who hate Assad are sympathizers with ISIS, or some other terrorist organization. 

Other countries have been finding out the hard way.. Taking in Syrian "refugees" is a bad idea.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Most of the Syrian refugees being taken in throughout the world have been military aged males. Not many women and children. None of them have been vetted to find out if the "rebels" who hate Assad are sympathizers with ISIS, or some other terrorist organization.
> 
> Other countries have been finding out the hard way.. Taking in Syrian "refugees" is a bad idea.


"Military aged males" is the stupidest argument ever because a lot of them have two choices: 1) Fight for Assad and get executed if captured 2) Fight for the Rebels and get executed if captured. So, a lot of them are facing death whichever side they fight for, and many of them instead flee. Most of the people that are actually coming over are educated.

Also, I guess you don't remember the two Iraqi men that came here as refugees and were arrested for terrorism due to the FBI and military's fingerprint database. Their fingerprints were tagged from IEDs placed in Iraq and now they're in Federal prison charged with terrorism.

Did we ever wonder if any of the Vietnamese coming over were VC or NVA fighters? Or if any Bosnians or Serbians were war criminals? No. We didn't, and we can vet them very easily. The problem with other countries is that they're not being vetted, or they're being sent to places where they're absolutely useless and they can't do a thing for their own economic good. However it seems to you like every Syrian male must be a member of ISIS, right?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> "Military aged males" is the stupidest argument ever because a lot of them have two choices: 1) Fight for Assad and get executed if captured 2) Fight for the Rebels and get executed if captured. So, a lot of them are facing death whichever side they fight for, and many of them instead flee. Most of the people that are actually coming over are educated.
> 
> Also, I guess you don't remember the two Iraqi men that came here as refugees and were arrested for terrorism due to the FBI and military's fingerprint database. Their fingerprints were tagged from IEDs placed in Iraq and now they're in Federal prison charged with terrorism.
> 
> Did we ever wonder if any of the Vietnamese coming over were VC or NVA fighters? Or if any Bosnians or Serbians were war criminals? No. We didn't, and we can vet them very easily. The problem with other countries is that they're not being vetted, or they're being sent to places where they're absolutely useless and they can't do a thing for their own economic good. However it seems to you like every Syrian male must be a member of ISIS, right?


How are they being vetted? By the UN? lol. Seriously how would you possibly know who is slipping through the cracks? keep them out, then we stay safe. plain and simple


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How are they being vetted? By the UN? lol. Seriously how would you possibly know who is slipping through the cracks?


State Department and FBI, duh, but let's ignore the fact that I somehow doubt all of them are going to be some ISIS army marching through the US and taking the Capitol building, but rather the opposite: People who are trying to flee a brutal civil war.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> State Department and FBI, duh,.


Bull crap. Obama's state department isn't vetting any of these people. How could they? It would be damn near impossible


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> time will tell, but the Clinton machine can be a powerful force. Hopefully he can continue to convince them that he's not a threat, and stay off their radar. He's done a good job of it so far in the debate. Burn and Shrillary seem to be getting along very well.


Again they've known each other and have worked together for 25 years..not everyone is an enemy of the other..can't change voting records and only one will stand at the end of the day..although I secretly snicker every time I think Hillary really thought she was just going to get the nomination just because of the deal with Obama in 2008.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> During the Reagan administration liberal scientists were still stuck on their peer-reviewed "scientific evidence" from the 1970's. Claiming global cooling was inevitable, and our entire planet was doomed for another ice age. Which according to their calculations, should have been here by now. So where is it?


Science is not an exact science..they also said we'd have hover boards and flying deloreans by now.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Bull crap. Obama's state department isn't vetting any of these people. How could they? It would be damn near impossible


The State Department; the Department of Homeland Security; the National Counterterrorism Center; the Terrorist Screening Center; the FBI, the intelligence community and the Department of Defense.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Science is not an exact science..they also said we'd have hover boards and flying deloreans by now.


we do have hover boards. And I believe you are referencing "back to the future" movies


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> The State Department; the Department of Homeland Security; the National Counterterrorism Center; the Terrorist Screening Center; the FBI, the intelligence community and the Department of Defense.


All of them together wouldn't know if a shaved bearded Syrian was a moderate, or an Islamic State activist


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> All of them together wouldn't know if a shaved bearded Syrian was a moderate, or an Islamic State activist


Right, and once again, every Syrian refugee is a member of Daesh? Is that what you're asserting? Did you know that completely closing our borders to Syrian refugees is more detrimental in the long run to our national security rather than monitoring the refugees when they arrive like we've done with Iraqi and Afghani refugees? Moreover sending them back to Syria would either be a death sentence to them - which is illegal under international law, or would only serve to radicalize them against the United States. Once again, another very poor foreign policy example from Donnie Chump.

Let's also consider the upper estimate of ISIL's numbers is 257,900 spread through Syria and Iraq, and that 9 million Syrians have left their homes, with 3 million going to neighboring countries, 150,000 Syrians have resettled in Europe with an additional 33,000 being accepted I somehow doubt that 10,000 ISIL members are going to show up in the United States.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 2, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I want to see you work in a kitchen/


I have for 16 years. Made minimum wage for about 4 of them, and the first 2 were stages. 
Here's what a stage is in case you haven't worked for free before:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stage_(cooking)

Who's complaining?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Nov 2, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> It's a myth. Want to know how I know this? I did volunteer work with illegal immigrants - assisting them to apply for citizenship and labor violations that they're put through.
> 
> @Padawanbater2 That was hilarious, @Not GOP completely proved your point while trying to dismiss it and couldn't even figure out what he was doing.
> 
> Also @Not GOP you do realize what you cited about illegals is complete and utter BS, right? Kind of like the 250,000 Syrian refugees that Obama is going to be bringing to the United States was made by a hoax website but then repeated by Republican candidates during the Republican debate?


you live in a small isolated world


----------



## spandy (Nov 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Again they've known each other and have worked together for 25 years..not everyone is an enemy of the other..can't change voting records and only one will stand at the end of the day..although I secretly snicker every time I think Hillary really thought she was just going to get the nomination just because of the deal with Obama in 2008.



I snicker when people say they actually think Bernie will get the nomination and win.


----------



## spandy (Nov 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I have for 16 years. Made minimum wage for about 4 of them, and the first 2 were stages.
> Here's what a stage is in case you haven't worked for free before:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stage_(cooking)
> 
> Who's complaining?



Could you imagine telling the youth of today about unpaid internships? 

They'd shit a brick sideways.


----------



## ginwilly (Nov 2, 2015)

spandy said:


> I snicker when people say they actually think Bernie will get the nomination and win.


To be fair I feel the same way about Trump and Carson though. I just don't see the GOP letting anyone but the establishment win. I have been saying Bush for about a year now, but he's been so bad I don't think he's even relevant right now. I'm guessing Rubio or Cruz as the establishment guy. It's a shame Kasich is getting more play. Governors with successful track records make sense to me.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> To be fair I feel the same way about Trump and Carson though. I just don't see the GOP letting anyone but the establishment win. I have been saying Bush for about a year now, but he's been so bad I don't think he's even relevant right now. I'm guessing Rubio or Cruz as the establishment guy. It's a shame Kasich is getting more play. Governors with successful track records make sense to me.


The establishment HATES Cruz. They can't stand him. The Bush family especially. No way is he their candidate.
The GOP despises Cruz to the point I would probably support him if he were the nominee


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> "Military aged males" is the stupidest argument ever because a lot of them have two choices: 1) Fight for Assad and get executed if captured 2) Fight for the Rebels and get executed if captured. So, a lot of them are facing death whichever side they fight for, and many of them instead flee. Most of the people that are actually coming over are educated.
> 
> Also, I guess you don't remember the two Iraqi men that came here as refugees and were arrested for terrorism due to the FBI and military's fingerprint database. Their fingerprints were tagged from IEDs placed in Iraq and now they're in Federal prison charged with terrorism.
> 
> Did we ever wonder if any of the Vietnamese coming over were VC or NVA fighters? Or if any Bosnians or Serbians were war criminals? No. We didn't, and we can vet them very easily. The problem with other countries is that they're not being vetted, or they're being sent to places where they're absolutely useless and they can't do a thing for their own economic good. However it seems to you like every Syrian male must be a member of ISIS, right?


You sound convinced like an Obama spokesperson, But under oath the FBI says different. There is no way to vet them. Not to mention it would cost Americans billions over the long term. Who is going to take care of those low skilled, non English speaking Muslims? You never mention the cost of these Obama programs. And why do they all have to be Muslims? Christians in Syria are far more at risk than Muslims. Why do they need to be military aged men? You still haven't given me a good enough answer yet. Why can't we help them fight over there? Why do they need to come here? I would rather help women and children.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

"We don’t have it under control,” Mr. Michael Steinback, Assistant Director for the FBI told the committee. “Absolutely, we’re doing the best we can. If I were to say that we had it under control, then I would say I know of every single individual traveling. I don’t. And I don’t know every person there and I don’t know everyone coming back. So it’s not even close to being under control.”


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You sound convinced like an Obama spokesperson, But under oath the FBI says different. There is no way to vet them. Not to mention it would cost Americans billions over the long term. Who is going to take care of those low skilled, non English speaking Muslims? You never mention the cost of these Obama programs. And why do they all have to be Muslims? Christians in Syria are far more at risk than Muslims. Why do they need to be military aged men? You still haven't given me a good enough answer yet. Why can't we help them fight over there? Why do they need to come here? I would rather help women and children.


The ones that can afford to get here are actually mostly middle class, or upper, and educated, or looking to become educated and not low skilled. Moreover this "Only military aged men are coming to the United States" bullshit you keep spouting like the truth is only just that: bullshit and I'm willing to bet you know it's bs. However, the more times you say a lie doesn't bring it closer to the truth.

The United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees registers and tracks refugees. Before you begin with your "oh we can't trust the UN to do anything because of hasbara manual answer and/or GOP talking point about the UN is bad/Tinfoil hat answer about global one world New Order government," I'm going to point out that the UNHCR is the one that runs the refugee camps as well as the ICRC. Here we have the UNHCR data http://data.unhcr.org/syrianrefugees/regional.php on the Syrian refugees: 4,181,329 as of Nov. 2, 2015. Here we also see that 50.3% of the refugees are female, so now we don't even have a "most of the refugees are military aged men," argument plausible anymore; the argument has been proven false. A more appropriate argument would be "Half of the refugees are male." However, out of 49.7% of the male refugees, only roughly 23% are between the ages of 18-59. Albeit, according to the United States definition of a military age, that would be males 18-35, so we can expect that number to be cut roughly by a 1/3 at most I'd wager. However 27.6% of the male refugee population is aged 0-17, 60+.

Now, what about all the ones that are coming in via the Sea to Europe, right? Only a little over half of the 534,000 "Sea refugees" are actually from Syria, the rest coming from Eritrea, Afghanistan and Sudan. Guess what? "Sea refugees" is already a problem in Greece, Italy, the Balkans, and Spain because of immigrants coming from Eritrea, Sudan, and North Africa in general - this is not a new problem.

Now, onto what Kerry said: If you actually took the time to listen to the entire speech, or knew the context, you'd know that when Secretary Kerry said that we'd in total bring in up to 185,000 refugees you'd know that these were not going to be all Syrian. You'd also know that President Obama said that in fiscal year 2016 we would accept at least 10,000 refugees from Syria. You'd also know that Geoffrey Mock, Syrian country specialist for Amnesty International USA said that with the 10,000 Syrian refugees "The priorities go to torture survivors, people with serious medical conditions, children and teens on their own, and women and children at risk." Moreover recently Daveed Gartenstein-Ross, senior fellow for the Foundation for Defense of Democracies has stated that there would be more efficient ways for ISIS cells to reach America than via the refugees.

So, you know, or you could just prove Padawanbater absolutely and undeniably correct when he said "You'll dismiss any sort of fact to confirm your own bias."


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 2, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> The ones that can afford to get here are actually mostly middle class, or upper, and educated, or looking to become educated and not low skilled. Moreover this "Only military aged men are coming to the United States" bullshit you keep spouting like the truth is only just that: bullshit and I'm willing to bet you know it's bs. However, the more times you say a lie doesn't bring it closer to the truth.
> 
> The United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees registers and tracks refugees. Before you begin with your "oh we can't trust the UN to do anything because of hasbara manual answer and/or GOP talking point about the UN is bad/Tinfoil hat answer about global one world New Order government," I'm going to point out that the UNHCR is the one that runs the refugee camps as well as the ICRC. Here we have the UNHCR data http://data.unhcr.org/syrianrefugees/regional.php on the Syrian refugees: 4,181,329 as of Nov. 2, 2015. Here we also see that 50.3% of the refugees are female, so now we don't even have a "most of the refugees are military aged men," argument plausible anymore; the argument has been proven false. A more appropriate argument would be "Half of the refugees are male." However, out of 49.7% of the male refugees, only roughly 23% are between the ages of 18-59. Albeit, according to the United States definition of a military age, that would be males 18-35, so we can expect that number to be cut roughly by a 1/3 at most I'd wager. However 27.6% of the male refugee population is aged 0-17, 60+.
> 
> ...


If you're going to quote me, at least be accurate. I never stated they were ALL military aged men., but a very large portion are. This is why it's so hard to discuss topics with you. I will try make sense of whatever part of your post is accurate later...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2015)

spandy said:


> I snicker when people say they actually think Bernie will get the nomination and win.


Funny, I kept hearing the same about Obama, black man over white Clinton female.

who do you think minorities and white women will be voting for this next round? 

We are the 68% take a good look at those nameless masses who scan your shit and make sure your McDonald's has enough secret sauce..who restocks the 100' s baskets full of returns at wallyworldmart 2am..they're too busy to speak but unions pledge to Bernie will.. that's all that's needed.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2015)

spandy said:


> Could you imagine telling the youth of today about unpaid internships?
> 
> They'd shit a brick sideways.



Bernie pays his staff a start rate of $12/hour..the youth of America reads and they read a lot.

Of those millenal who vote, they will vote for Bernie.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The establishment HATES Cruz. They can't stand him. The Bush family especially. No way is he their candidate.
> The GOP despises Cruz to the point I would probably support him if he were the nominee


So delusional..


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 3, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie pays his staff a start rate of $12/hour..the youth of America reads and they read a lot.
> 
> Of those millenal who vote, they will vote for Bernie.


Sky,

Hang in their, next weeks emails could be Bernie's big break. DRIP< DRIP.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> So delusional..


There are a range of candidates I would vote for, but it won't be a member of the establishment. 
At least I'm being honest


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

Refugees have Germany on the brink of anarchy and civil war.

http://www.newstalkflorida.com/migrant-crisis-has-germany-heading-toward-civil-war


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 3, 2015)

They seem like a happy bunch. Why didn`t they do this stuff at home in Syria ? I wonder what those signs say ??


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> They seem like a happy bunch. Why didn`t they do this stuff at home in Syria ? I wonder what those signs say ??


they do this shit in Syria ALL the time. Right now "rebels" have hundreds of women locked in cages in the middle of the street as human shields against air strikes. These are the same exact people Obama wants to bring here by the tens of thousands. Not so much the women in cages, more so the men who put them there. These sick fucks need refugee status you understand?


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Syrian refugees have Germany on the brink of anarchy and civil war.
> 
> http://www.newstalkflorida.com/migrant-crisis-has-germany-heading-toward-civil-war


You can't verify anything before you post it, can you? Germany is not on the brink of a civil war and anarchy, get real.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 3, 2015)

Can they get out to go to the bathroom ?

So the rebels dance in the streets at home,...the refugees dance in the street in Countries that accept them,..

The rebels are calling the shots, so what`s taking so long to achieve their goal ? Didn`t we leave ?

The rebels should be done long before Putin started shoot`n.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You can't verify anything before you post it, can you? Germany is not on the brink of a civil war and anarchy, get real.


That is what the German government is saying. Did you read the article I posted in the link?
They have liberal sources too, if you prefer the UK Daily Mail, I could post that link as well.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> The rebels should be done long before Putin started shoot`n.


I don't support Putin or communism. But with that being said, he did more in Syria that first week, than what Obama claims to have been trying to do for over a year now. As long as Putin keeps taking out ISIS, you won't hear one single complaint from me. Not one peep


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That is what the German government is saying. Did you read the article I posted in the link?
> They have liberal sources too, if you prefer the UK Daily Mail, I could post that link as well.


Go ahead if you want to post up tabloid news, but all your article says is "A German official said that it could push Germany to the brink of civil war." Who is the German official? There is nothing in Der Spiegel, Germany's #1 news source, about this. Nothing from Reuters, nothing from the BBC. Germany will not collapse into civil war over this. If anything it's hyperbolic news talk for a political crisis/Merkel's party going out.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

@Not GOP I found the "German official" who said that. He's a dude from the Alternative for Germany Party, which is a Eurosceptic right-wing populist party. That's like when Texas' governor said he was going to secede from the union. They hold 0 seats in the Bundestag.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 3, 2015)

So Why don`t the refugees go back and assist, last check Putin didn`t know his way around the NE section ?

I couldn`t look myself in the mirror if I had to run than fight, let alone not help the people coming to their aid.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Go ahead if you want to post up tabloid news, but all your article says is "A German official said that it could push Germany to the brink of civil war." Who is the German official? There is nothing in Der Spiegel, Germany's #1 news source, about this. Nothing from Reuters, nothing from the BBC. Germany will not collapse into civil war over this.


Make sure you read the whole article. And if you try and tell me that a town of a hundred people can take in 700 refugees, that's a 700% increase, then I will naturally asume you're crazy, and never chat with you again

http://www.amren.com/news/2015/11/german-official-says-merkels-open-door-migrant-policy-will-lead-to-civil-war/


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Make sure you read the whole article. And if you try and tell me that a town of a hundred people can take in 700 refugees, that's a 700% increase, then I will naturally asume you're crazy, and never chat with you again
> 
> http://www.amren.com/news/2015/11/german-official-says-merkels-open-door-migrant-policy-will-lead-to-civil-war/


Once again, as I stated before, Germany is not on the brink of a civil war. The person who said it is from the Alternative for Germany Party which has no representation in the Bundestag (think Germany's Congress) and only 41 / 1,857 seats in State governments. If you don't understand German politics, don't discuss them, and you clearly don't.

http://www.spiegel.de/international/search/index.html?suchbegriff=German civil war

No matter how many times you repeat "A German official said Germany is on the brink of anarchy and civil war!" Does not make it true. The person is not even a German official but a member of a party that has very very little representation in the German government. Are we clear on that? It looks like you should read your own article because from there...

"The group’s leaders, who have been described by German Interior Minister Thomas de Maiziere as ‘hard right-wing extremists’, are demanding an immediate end to the policy."


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> @Not GOP I found the "German official" who said that. He's a dude from the Alternative for Germany Party, which is a Eurosceptic right-wing populist party. That's like when Texas' governor said he was going to secede from the union. They hold 0 seats in the Bundestag.





pnwmystery said:


> Once again, as I stated before, Germany is not on the brink of a civil war. The person who said it is from the Alternative for Germany Party which has no representation in the Bundestag. If you don't understand German politics, don't discuss them, and you clearly don't.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/international/search/index.html?suchbegriff=German civil war
> 
> ...


Thats not true. you don't see what's going on over there. Until you hear it from Angela Merkel herself, you would never believe it anyway. You're 100% committed to the cause, you can't be reasoned with


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Thats not true. you don't see what's going on over there. Until you hear it from Angela Merkel herself, you would never believe it anyway. You're 100% committed to the cause, you can't be reasoned with


Look at the pot calling the kettle black, except I find my sources from Germany and verify them. Not a right-wing crack pot or extreme right wingers. YMMV when listening to them.

And it is true. Look it up yourself, I dare you. You're proving Padawanbater undeniably correct when he said that you'll discard facts and reason to confirm your own bias.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


>


Reverse image search that on google. Hint: It's from Yemen.

See that flag?







That's Yemen's flag.

Good job there, so you really can't verify anything you post before you post it.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Look at the pot calling the kettle black, except I find my sources from Germany and verify them. Not a right-wing crack pot or extreme right wingers. YMMV when listening to them.


I already told you, left wing covered the story too. I'm not trying to hear the bullshit. Either except it or dont, but stop whining in my ear about it like a bitch over and over again. 



pnwmystery said:


> You're proving Padawanbater undeniably correct when he said that you'll discard facts and reason to confirm your own bias.


I have liberal views too. So what the ultimate retard are you keep going on and on about? What bias? what facts? Since when has pada masterbater ever been relevant? or right?


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I already told you, left wing covered the story too. I'm not trying to hear the bullshit. Either except it or dont, but stop whining in my ear about it like a bitch over and over again.
> 
> 
> I have liberal views too. So what the ultimate retard are you keep going on and on about? What bias? what facts? Since when has pada masterbater ever been relevant? or right?


What I'm telling you is that: You're wrong. Either accept it, or look like an idiot. It's your choice really. I've posted up ample information for you that points to the contrary and points out the spurious nature of the source. What's left wing? Daily Mail? Please.

And who's bitching? I think you are, quite clear from your posts trying to refute me lol.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Reverse image search that on google. Hint: It's from Yemen.
> 
> See that flag?
> 
> ...


You didn't know that Angela Merkel is giving refuge to anybody who can get across the border?
Is this other German government official a conservative that you you know of, then you can automatically discredit them to try and make it look like you actually know? Let me guess, half of the German government is close personal friends with Rush Limbaugh.

German Interior Minister Thomas de Maiziere said: 'At this moment Germany is temporarily introducing border controls again along [the EU's] internal borders. The focus will be on the border to Austria at first.

'The aim of these measures is to limit the current inflows to Germany and to return to orderly procedures when people enter the country.

Mr de Maiziere added: 'This step has become necessary. The great readiness to help that Germany has shown in recent weeks... must be overstretched"

Why all of the sudden have border security? Isn't that racist?


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You didn't know that Angela Merkel is giving refuge to anybody who can get across the border?
> Is this other German government official a conservative that you you know of, then you can automatically discredit them to try and make it look like you actually know? Let me guess, half of the German government is close personal friends with Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> German Interior Minister Thomas de Maiziere said: 'At this moment Germany is temporarily introducing border controls again along [the EU's] internal borders. The focus will be on the border to Austria at first.
> ...


Dude, you posted up a picture of a protest in Yemen and tried to pawn it off as if it was in Germany. That's all I have to say about your opinion on the matter.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Dude, you posted up a picture of a protest in Yemen and tried to pawn it off as if it was in Germany. That's all I have to say about your opinion on the matter.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


>


You tried to pawn something off in Yemen like it happened in Germany. You shot your credibility in the foot. Not my problem. Now you refuse to back down on it, so you're pretty much acting like a fool.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You tried to pawn something off in Yemen like it happened in Germany. You shot your credibility in the foot. Not my problem. Now you refuse to back down on it, so you're pretty much acting like a fool.


I posted a picture of the people Germany is letting into their country. Just like all of my other posts on that page.I never claimed the photo was taken in Germany, it was the opposite. It's showing an aftermath picture, of what happens when you bring immigrants in with open borders and no vetting. Remember, we are not just bringing in tens of thousands of Syrians, John Kerry promised to bring in many thousands more, from all around the middle east


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I posted a picture of the people Germany is letting into their country. Just like all of my other posts on that page.I never claimed the photo was taken in Germany, it was the opposite. It's showing an aftermath picture, of what happens when you bring immigrants in with open borders and no vetting. Remember, we are not just bringing in tens of thousands of Syrians, John Kerry promised to bring in many thousands more, from all around the middle east


And you obviously have no idea what's going on in Yemen either.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> And you obviously have no idea what's going on in Yemen either.


...on the brink of civil war. It's a power struggle between shia-ruled Iran, and Sunni-ruled Saudi Arabia
What makes friends with Angela Merkel far right conservatives? When a town of 100 people say they can't take in 700 refugees, why won't she listen?


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> ...on the brink of civil war. It's a power struggle between shia-ruled Iran, and Sunni-ruled Saudi Arabia
> What makes friends with Angela Merkel far right conservatives? When a town of 100 people say they can't take in 700 refugees, why won't she listen?


Yemen _is in a civil war. _Also they're not showing up all at once, and Merkel's party is on the right (center-right). Why should a town of 100 be able to dictate the policy of the entire nation of Germany? Your biggest mistake is thinking that somehow, Germany and the US are alike but the only real similarity is that both are Federal states. What makes you think that Germany won't assist the town, or that it's a temporary thing? Moreover I've been reading through German newspapers on the subject of Sumte and not everyone in the village is against it. A lot of other people are also coming to the village to protest it, and there are a lot of empty buildings in Sumte as well. The German government is also going to be paying rent to the inhabitants and it's going to be a temporary housing location.

What the people in Sumte are afraid of is that this is going to play into the hands of the extreme far right, and the one person who's overwhelmingly happy about the influx of refugees to Sumte is a Neo-Nazi who's said "It's bad for the people but good [for me] politically." So it looks like the other people trying to hype up this scare like you are, are the Neo-Nazis in Germany. GG Not GOP, siding with the Neo-Nazis.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

Also from another German news article, "In the shelter previously 55 jobs have been created, according to information from workers' Samaritan Federation spokeswoman Annegret Droba, more than 100 applications had been received. "Several new colleagues come from Sumte."" 

""We are glad that the stress for the refugees is over," says Annegret Droba, spokeswoman for the Workers' Samaritan Federal, which operates the shelter. "After the second town hall meeting, the atmosphere has become much more relaxed in place.""

hat happens next in Sumte which is still open. "When will the next bus to come, is not yet known to us," says Annegret Droba. "Now it is important that the refugees may arrive in peace," says Grit judge, the mayor of the municipality Amt Neuhaus.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 4, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Look at the pot calling the kettle black, except I find my sources from Germany and verify them. Not a right-wing crack pot or extreme right wingers. YMMV when listening to them.
> 
> And it is true. Look it up yourself, I dare you. You're proving Padawanbater undeniably correct when he said that you'll discard facts and reason to confirm your own bias.


This dude shattered his credibility all on his own (scientific consensus on global cooling, Obama cancelling the 07 Fox debate, now whining about refugees entering Europe)

That's what happens when you make factually incorrect claims and use politically biased sources to back them up

People like him will cry persecution all day long, and remain fearful of anything different


Hang em up, Steve.. No matter how many accounts you make, you will always be identified and you will always be wrong. Stick to the voice acting career


----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you, Mr. Trump.
Truly well done. Looks like Jebbie is in a death sprial
Hahaha...


In the latest poll, conducted after last week's third GOP debate in which Bush delivered a mediocre performance,* just 4 percent *of Republican and independent Republican-leaning voters said they would support Bush in their state's primary.

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2015/11/quinnipiac-poll-jeb-bush-clinton-trump-215493#ixzz3qXTEhgzb


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Yemen _is in a civil war. _Also they're not showing up all at once, and Merkel's party is on the right (center-right). Why should a town of 100 be able to dictate the policy of the entire nation of Germany? Your biggest mistake is thinking that somehow, Germany and the US are alike but the only real similarity is that both are Federal states. What makes you think that Germany won't assist the town, or that it's a temporary thing? Moreover I've been reading through German newspapers on the subject of Sumte and not everyone in the village is against it. A lot of other people are also coming to the village to protest it, and there are a lot of empty buildings in Sumte as well. The German government is also going to be paying rent to the inhabitants and it's going to be a temporary housing location.
> 
> What the people in Sumte are afraid of is that this is going to play into the hands of the extreme far right, and the one person who's overwhelmingly happy about the influx of refugees to Sumte is a Neo-Nazi who's said "It's bad for the people but good [for me] politically." So it looks like the other people trying to hype up this scare like you are, are the Neo-Nazis in Germany. GG Not GOP, siding with the Neo-Nazis.


Sumte has no infrastructure.It's a one-street settlement of farm houses in Lower Saxony with no shops, no school ,no police station, and public transportation barely exists. They will see its first group of refugees arrive on Monday - raising the population by more than 700 percent overnight.

Merkel says she doesn't want to close the border with Austria because "it would lead to backlash" and doesn't want "military presence" to be needed there. That is not something a person on the center-right would say. She is getting a lot of heat from her own party for this. I don't see how you can equate a nation with borders, to somebody being a Nazi. Sounds like a stretch, especially when 1 in 3 migrants has a fake ID. You know who got along really well with the Nazis? Muslims. Its strange how the extermination of Jews is can bring people so close together


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 4, 2015)

Mike Tyson will be voting for Donald Trump.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> Mike Tyson will be voting for Donald Trump.


that makes sense somehow.....


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2015)

except felons can't vote....


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> except felons can't vote....


which state are you referring to?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> which state are you referring to?


Yeah I don't know what state Tyson resides in....


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 4, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Sumte has no infrastructure.It's a one-street settlement of farm houses in Lower Saxony with no shops, no school ,no police station, and public transportation barely exists. They will see its first group of refugees arrive on Monday - raising the population by more than 700 percent overnight.


Guess what? They're built a shop in Sumte, Sumte is gaining jobs, and the people of Sumte are applying for said jobs. Once again, you keep repeating something I've refuted as if the more times you say it the more likely it will happen. Are you the same little shit that throws a tantrum in the store going "I want a candy bar! I want a candy bar!" "No honey, you can't have a candy bar." "I want a candy bar now!" Is that you?



Not GOP said:


> Merkel says she doesn't want to close the border with Austria because "it would lead to backlash" and doesn't want "military presence" to be needed there. That is not something a person on the center-right would say. She is getting a lot of heat from her own party for this. I don't see how you can equate a nation with borders, to somebody being a Nazi. Sounds like a stretch, especially when 1 in 3 migrants has a fake ID. You know who got along really well with the Nazis? Muslims. Its strange how the extermination of Jews is can bring people so close together


Merkel doesn't want to close the border with Austria because it's against EU regulations and Germany is the champion of the EU. This is a huge DUH moment if you knew anything about Europe, and once again you're just outing yourself as ignorant and willing to parrot whatever right-wing, conservative talking point that fits your narrative while completely ignoring the facts. Do you know why 1 in 3 migrants has a fake ID? Because they're sometimes lost in transit. Moreover, sometimes an Afghani or an Iraqi will try to pass himself off as Syrian to get preferential treatment. As far as your "Muslims are Nazis" argument, what a stupid straw man as Atheists supported Nazism, Pagans, as well as Christians (he even had the Protestant Reich Church or Reichskirche) all supported it.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Guess what? They're built a shop in Sumte, Sumte is gaining jobs, and the people of Sumte are applying for said jobs. Once again, you keep repeating something I've refuted as if the more times you say it the more likely it will happen. Are you the same little shit that throws a tantrum in the store going "I want a candy bar! I want a candy bar!" "No honey, you can't have a candy bar." "I want a candy bar now!" Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel doesn't want to close the border with Austria because it's against EU regulations and Germany is the champion of the EU. This is a huge DUH moment if you knew anything about Europe, and once again you're just outing yourself as ignorant and willing to parrot whatever right-wing, conservative talking point that fits your narrative while completely ignoring the facts. Do you know why 1 in 3 migrants has a fake ID? Because they're sometimes lost in transit. Moreover, sometimes an Afghani or an Iraqi will try to pass himself off as Syrian to get preferential treatment. As far as your "Muslims are Nazis" argument, what a stupid straw man as Atheists supported Nazism, Pagans, as well as Christians (he even had the Protestant Reich Church or Reichskirche) all supported it.


the protestant Reich church had Hitler's support? Of course it did. lol. Have you ever heard of the 3rd Reich? wow, your ignorance glimmers throughout this thread. Stating that migrants have fake IDs because they lost their real one in transit is the most retarded thing I've ever heard. You're argument is weak. All of them. "Muslims are Nazis" is not a quote of mine, so again you out yourself as inaccurate or a liar. And if I wanted a candy bar, I'd buy it myself. No EBT card required.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 4, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> the protestant Reich church had Hitler's support? Of course it did. lol. Have you ever heard of the 3rd Reich? wow, your ignorance glimmers throughout this thread. Stating that migrants have fake IDs because they lost their real one in transit is the most retarded thing I've ever heard. You're argument is weak. All of them. "Muslims are Nazis" is not a quote of mine, so again you out yourself as inaccurate or a liar. And if I wanted a candy bar, I'd buy it myself. No EBT card required.


It really isn't a weak argument because it's a true one. But, you know, whatever you just discard facts, logic, and reason to try to somehow confirm your own really weak arguments. Your ignorance is really a shining beacon to stupidity. I also like how you're the one throwing out the first insults. Why don't you go read up a little about the European Union - if that's too hard for you let me know. It's also the other way around about your first statement dipshit, Hitler created the Protestant Reich Church to bring together the Protestant Church in Germany, so who's from Dumbfuckistan now? You are dumbfuck. Way to prove my points about you being a retard!  It's really out there for anybody to see clear as day how much you're struggling right now, and hilarious to me.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> It really isn't a weak argument because it's a true one. But, you know, whatever you just discard facts, logic, and reason to try to somehow confirm your own really weak arguments. Your ignorance is really a shining beacon to stupidity. I also like how you're the one throwing out the first insults. Why don't you go read up a little about the European Union - if that's too hard for you let me know. It's also the other way around about your first statement dipshit, Hitler created the Protestant Reich Church to bring together the Protestant Church in Germany, so who's from Dumbfuckistan now? You are dumbfuck. Way to prove my points about you being a retard!  It's really out there for anybody to see clear as day.


so now I'm a dumbfuck? Your butt hurt is starting show. I've heard a lot of non sensical crap from you, and not much of it has been "facts, logic, and reason" The European Union has a horrible track record. Countries there are committing national suicide. You can't have a country without borders, and a common language. Not to mention culture. People won't be able to assimilate. Time will tell whether you or I is right or wrong. Let's just leave it at that


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 4, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> so now I'm a dumbfuck? Your butt hurt is starting show. I've heard a lot of non sensical crap from you, and not much of it has been "facts, logic, and reason" The European Union has a horrible track record. Countries there are committing national suicide. You can't have a country without borders, and a common language. People won't be able to assimilate. Time will tell whether you or I is right or wrong. Let's just leave it at that


Nah, I'm just using rhetoric that you're more likely to respond to after you started calling me a bitch and an idiot and look at that, it worked.  Are your jimmies rustled now? Yes, the refugee crisis is a lot bigger than initially expected (but really, what can you expect now that the world is so interconnected?). No, Germany is not on the brink of a civil war and a complete and total meltdown.

Also your argument about the EU is pretty similar to some of the arguments made by anti-Federalists around the time of the Constitutional reform. Unfortunately learning different languages is a core part of European education, and most business in the EU is done in French or English which many, many Europeans speak (as most legal documents in the ICJ, ICC and other courts are in French and English).

What I've been saying makes sense if you're familiar with the situation and have been following it closely for the past two years. Once more, just because you don't agree with it doesn't make it nonsensical. Were I to take the line that you take everything you've said is utter nonsense and rather than try showing you examples of how you're wrong in the hope that you'll learn, I'd just straight up dismiss anything you said. However, it looks like you don't want to learn shit and you're completely incapable of reason. Soooo yeah, I guess time will tell.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Nah, I'm just using rhetoric that you're more likely to respond to after you started calling me a bitch and an idiot and look at that, it worked.  Are your jimmies rustled now? Yes, the refugee crisis is a lot bigger than initially expected (but really, what can you expect now that the world is so interconnected?). No, Germany is not on the brink of a civil war and a complete and total meltdown.
> 
> Also your argument about the EU is pretty similar to some of the arguments made by anti-Federalists around the time of the Constitutional reform. Unfortunately learning different languages is a core part of European education, and most business in the EU is done in French or English which many, many Europeans speak (as most legal documents in the ICJ, ICC and other courts are in French and English).
> 
> What I've been saying makes sense if you're familiar with the situation and have been following it closely for the past two years. Once more, just because you don't agree with it doesn't make it nonsensical. Were I to take the line that you take everything you've said is utter nonsense and rather than try showing you examples of how you're wrong in the hope that you'll learn, I'd just straight up dismiss anything you said. However, it looks like you don't want to learn shit and you're completely incapable of reason. Soooo yeah, I guess time will tell.


I never mentioned "English".Can we just agree to disagree for now? Especially now that you are going back a few centuries with the federalist papers in regards to immigration? Or are you the pada type that wants to punch people in the face over and over until they agree with him?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Thank you, Mr. Trump.
> Truly well done. Looks like Jebbie is in a death sprial
> Hahaha...
> 
> ...


JEB plans to hit refresh with his "JEB Can Fix It" tour


----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)

Jeb provides a clear example of what "too little too late" means.

Look at how truly desperate this preferred mouthpiece of the establishment is...

..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
After a series of disastrous cable-news interviews and three anemic debate performances, Jeb Bush is finally getting serious about improving his television image. And to do it, he’s turning to the man Roger Ailes hires to train Fox News anchors.

According to a source close to the campaign, Bush will be media-coached by Jon Kraushar, a legendary image-maker who’s worked with Ailes for decades.
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/11/jeb-hires-tv-wizard-who-trains-fox-news-anchors.html#

.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Bush is toast.
I believe that the establishment is desperately trying to resuscitate his moribund viability in his ill begotten campaign.
Wowee kazowie!
Ta ta, bye bye, farewell Jeb!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Jeb provides a clear example of what "too little too late" means.
> 
> Look at how truly desperate this preferred mouthpiece of the establishment is...
> 
> ...


Just looking at the polling data, it appears most of the JEB establishment Republican support has slowly shifted to Rubio over the past month. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Just looking at the polling data, it appears most of the JEB establishment Republican support has slowly shifted to Rubio over the past month. Any thoughts?




Rubio will most certainly fill the void, and he is preferable to Trump, Carson, Fiorina or Cruz in the eyes of the entrenched, corrupt, establishment, wannabe king makers!

We are still one year out...almost anything can, and probably will happen.

Look at yesterday's KY gubernatorial race results!
Shocking to the establishment dweebs.

This is going to be very entertaining...blood sport of the highest order.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Rubio will most certainly fill the void, and he is preferable to Trump, Carson, Fiorina or Cruz in the eyes of the entrenched, corrupt, establishment, wannabe king makers!
> 
> We are still one year out...almost anything can, and probably will happen.
> 
> ...


How is Cruz _outside_ the establishment?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is Cruz _outside_ the establishment?


You mean the guy who everybody gave credit for shutting down the government with a filabuster? The guy the Bush family talks trash about non stop. For years GW bush remained silent on politics. Then all of the sudden comes out of nowhere and attacks none other than Ted Cruz himself.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is Cruz _outside_ the establishment?


Cruz is quite popular outside the established power structure.
Probably running second to Carson so far.
But as mentioned...we have a loooong way to go.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You mean the guy who shut down the government with a filabuster? The guy the Bush family talks trash about non stop. For years GW bush remained silent on politics. Then all of the sudden comes out of nowhere and attacks none other than Ted Cruz himself.


This simply amplifies and enhances his popularity among the anti-establishment voters!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 4, 2015)

OK, so how do the two of you define "establishment"?


----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> OK, so how do the two of you define "establishment"?



The very same establishment which has anointed Hillary.
Incestuous power mongers rule us.
The military industrial complex pulls all of the chosen strings....
It is an amusing, rigged game they are trying to foist on the unwashed masses.

Caveat emptor, baby!


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 4, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> JEB plans to hit refresh with his "JEB Can Fix It" tour


Lol is that the slogan?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Lol is that the slogan?


I know how you love the Washington Post. So here, you will like this.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2015/11/03/jeb-can-fix-it-the-bush-campaigns-new-slogan-spawns-a-thousand-jokes/


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Trump courted mega-donors he now scorns*
The candidate quietly wooed Sheldon Adelson, Paul Singer and the Koch brothers.

_http://www.politico.com/story/2015/11/donald-trump-sheldon-adelson-paul-singer-koch-brothers-215540#ixzz3qaBjm94q

"Trump called Adelson to tout his pro-Israel bona fides, according to sources familiar with the call. They say *Trump mentioned that he lives in heavily Jewish New York and that his daughter married a Jewish man*, real estate developer Jared Kushner."
_
But, but...I live around a bunch of Jews! Hell, my daughter even married one!!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 5, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If I did a poll on "who is hotter" who do you think would win, Chelsea or Ivanka?


Ivanka by a landslide! Them sultry eyes!! Wolf, wolf....

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 5, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> To be fair I feel the same way about Trump and Carson though. I just don't see the GOP letting anyone but the establishment win. I have been saying Bush for about a year now, but he's been so bad I don't think he's even relevant right now. I'm guessing Rubio or Cruz as the establishment guy. It's a shame Kasich is getting more play. Governors with successful track records make sense to me.


Cruz is too polarizing, Rubio needs more big money backing him to make this a campaign.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah I don't know what state Tyson resides in....


Arizona

B4L


----------



## ginwilly (Nov 5, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Cruz is too polarizing, Rubio needs more big money backing him to make this a campaign.
> 
> B4L


Whoever the establishment gets behind will have the big money. Right now it's Bush and it shouldn't take much longer to realize they've backed the wrong horse (hopefully). Where does the money move to? I honestly don't know. I'm sure the strategists are trying to figure out who can beat Hillary heads up. I don't think that candidate has emerged yet.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

....I want my MTV..........I want my MTV............I want my MTVVVVVVVVV..... ii And that drum intro has no HH needed Heckler`s friend........


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> Whoever the establishment gets behind will have the big money. Right now it's Bush and it shouldn't take much longer to realize they've backed the wrong horse (hopefully). Where does the money move to? I honestly don't know. I'm sure the strategists are trying to figure out who can beat Hillary heads up. I don't think that candidate has emerged yet.


The Republican party has nothing but negative shit to offer. They also have a bunch of clowns running for POTUS


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> The Republican party has nothing but negative shit to offer. They also have a bunch of clowns running for POTUS



Well, looking at all the wonderful the Democrats have to offer,.. like Hillary, It`s prolly better to burn your foot than your face.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Well, looking at all the wonderful the Democrats have to offer,.. like Hillary, It`s prolly better to burn your foot than your face.


I actually like some of the things Hillary and Bernie says and offers. Still waiting to hear what these Repukes are offering and saying....besides building a HUGE wall


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I actually like some of the things Hillary and Bernie says and offers. Still waiting to hear what these Repukes are offering and saying....besides building a HUGE wall


The wall in china is a national treasure. I bet the Trump wall will also be a national treasure.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 5, 2015)

"Trump is a racist!!"

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/259139-latino-group-offers-5k-to-call-trump-racist-on-snl

This will be an interesting SNL!


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> "Trump is a racist!!"
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/259139-latino-group-offers-5k-to-call-trump-racist-on-snl
> 
> This will be an interesting SNL!


Mexicans love Trump. Some know that Trump will be the best thing that ever happened for immigrants. The rest of them just don't know it yet. imo


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I actually like some of the things Hillary and Bernie says and offers. Still waiting to hear what these Repukes are offering and saying....besides building a HUGE wall



Say and offer ? Both of them have favors to serve after elected,.....I don`t want that. I want someone elected that they all run and hide from, not do as they say.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> The wall in china is a national treasure. I bet the Trump wall will also be a national treasure.


I bet people will still find a way over ( and under) a fucking wall.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Say and offer ? Both of them have favors to serve after elected,.....I don`t want that. I want someone elected that they all run and hide from, not do as they say.


Well you might want to look at Bernie.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Mexicans love Trump. Some know that Trump will be the best thing that ever happened for immigrants. The rest of them just don't know it yet. imo


Trump does not have the Latin vote. Anyone who thinks he does is dumber than a box of rocks and knows nothing about politics or people.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Say and offer ? Both of them have favors to serve after elected,.....I don`t want that. I want someone elected that they all run and hide from, not do as they say.



I am starting to wonder if the Dems are going to show up at the polls next November like they did for BarryO. The bobble heads are going to be popping like zits over the next 12 months. imo


londonfog said:


> I bet people will still find a way over ( and under) a fucking wall.


Good for them. I hope they sign up.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> "Trump is a racist!!"
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/259139-latino-group-offers-5k-to-call-trump-racist-on-snl
> 
> This will be an interesting SNL!



Why for cash, you shouldn`t have to pay people to call a racist, a racist,.. unless ?? If that don`t jive, take it to the kids. A truth like that should be all over the place,.... unless ???


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Well you might want to look at Bernie.



No, he`s completely obligated and owned. He will have the privilege of pick and choose for his Cabinet. I don`t want that.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Trump does not have the Latin vote. Anyone who thinks he does is dumber than a box of rocks and knows nothing about politics or people.


Give it some time. The ones that sign up may not think like you do. The ones that sign up can relax and become the american dream. good luck.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Trump does not have the Latin vote. Anyone who thinks he does is dumber than a box of rocks and knows nothing about politics or people.



So why do they have to pay people to say it ? I have yet to see a Latino that does say racist to Trump. If I offered money, like 5K, I might get results that favor it so,...Why would I need to do that ?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Why for cash, you shouldn`t have to pay people to call a racist, a racist,.. unless ?? If that don`t jive, take it to the kids. A truth like that should be all over the place,.... unless ???


I hope snl runs with it in the skits and has trump pick up a bunch of illegals at Home Depot for work or sometiing, that would be f'n hilarious


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I hope snl runs with it in the skits and has trump pick up a bunch of illegals at Home Depot for work or sometiing, that would be f'n hilarious



Donald is no stranger to entertainment. He once took a million dollars in cash Vince McMahon had hanging over the ring as a prize and tore it open and blew it all over the audience at the end of one show.

And,...he likes Gary Busey ....so.......


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Why for cash, you shouldn`t have to pay people to call a racist, a racist,.. unless ?? If that don`t jive, take it to the kids. A truth like that should be all over the place,.... unless ???


Thats taking things to a new level. Paid racist bashers? fuck that won't turn out to good.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

People were picking up rolls of twenties and showing the camera that it was indeed real cash.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I am starting to worry that the Dems are going to show up at the polls next November like they did for BarryO.
> .


fixed it for ya


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> fixed it for ya


I would rather you modify your own posts. You can't fix shit. imo


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Give it some time. The ones that sign up may not think like you do. The ones that sign up can relax and become the american dream. good luck.


Do you even know what Trumps immigration plan is or are you just stupidly typing ?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Do you even know what Trumps immigration plan is or are you just stupidly typing ?



Trump wants our immigration laws enforced, where the fuck have you been?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So why do they have to pay people to say it ?  I have yet to see a Latino that does say racist to Trump. If I offered money, like 5K, I might get results that favor it so,...Why would I need to do that ?


WTF are you saying


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Trump wants our immigration laws enforced, where the fuck have you been?


and how will he enforce them ? What about the people who are already here ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> WTF are you saying



I`m saying that the red part you quoted me on is what I said,... I don`t go by what I see on the news or internet,... that`s dumb,... I go and ask. I have yet to find one that says yes, they think Trump is racist.

Maybe it`s because I don`t offer 5K for an answer.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Do you even know what Trumps immigration plan is or are you just stupidly typing ?



Is that all you care about ? Is that your one angle ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m saying that the red part you quoted me on is what I said,... I don`t go by what I see on the news or internet,... that`s dumb,... I go and ask. I have yet to find one that says yes, they think Trump is racist.
> 
> Maybe it`s because I don`t offer 5K for an answer.


Trump will not get the Latin vote due to his mouth


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> and how will he enforce them ? What about the people who are already here ?


Lets just get him in there and then you can see what all the goodies are. Kinda like the democratic way that the ACA was passed.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Is that all you care about ? Is that your one angle ?


that question was not even address to you...but do you care to answer it.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> fixed it for ya


Yep that'll definitely be the case. They vote for presidential elections in droves and then wonder why nothing gets done when all the seats are held by republicans because republicans vote every year.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Is that all you care about ? Is that your one angle ?


that question was not even address to you...but do you care to answer it. It will only revel why Trump will not get the Latin vote


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yep that'll definitely be the case. They vote for presidential elections in drives and then wonder why nothing gets done when all the seats are held by republicans because republicans vote every year.


very true. Ohio lost the weed vote because of this and poor Kentucky


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Lets just get him in there and then you can see what all the goodies. .


What you really are saying is " I have no fucking clue "


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> that question was not even address to you...but do you care to answer it. It will only revel why Trump will not get the Latin vote


Right now you have a lot more than Trump to worry about. Have you seen the match up with Hillary against the top four pub's in the polls.?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> What you really are saying is " I have no fucking clue "


No, it is you saying it. dum dum.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Right now you have a lot more than Trump to worry about. Have you seen the match up with Hillary against the top four pub's in the polls.?


OMG are they anything like the match up with Mitt and Obama...lol Mitt was suppose to blow Obama out. How that work out ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Trump will not get the Latin vote due to his mouth


 Funny you say that,.. I usually get .."he has a big mouth,.... or..... he should shut up", ...... but not racist.

You only need some of it, not all of it, and you know what,....nobody likes being told who to vote for anyway.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> No, it is you saying it. dum dum.



Spelling dumb dumb without the B`s,...is even hard for me to do. and,... I never won a spelling Bee.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> OMG are they anything like the match up with Mitt and Obama...lol Mitt was suppose to blow Obama out. How that work out ?



It turned out that Obama got re-elected and stole Mitt`s health care system. Getting both positives out of the election aint too bad,..... Right ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Funny you say that,.. I usually get .."he has a big mouth,.... or..... he should shut up", ...... but not racist.
> 
> You only need some of it, not all of it, and you know what,....nobody likes being told who to vote for anyway.


Bottom line Trump will not be the next POTUS. Better find someone else


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Bottom line Trump will not be the next POTUS. Better find someone else



I go do as you say right away........


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> It turned out that Obama got re-elected and stole Mitt`s health care system. Getting both positives out of the election aint too bad,..... Right ?


Obama one bad mother fucker.._SHut yo mouth_.
I'm just talking about Obama
_well we can dig it_


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I go do as you say right away........


thanks. It will save you heartache in the long run


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> that question was not even address to you...but do you care to answer it. It will only revel why Trump will not get the Latin vote


 Yes I do have an idea because it`s not all spelled out yet. Starting out with an open free for all on the South border and East, West, and North borders are secured,... is as stupid as one could get with National security. So Trump wanting to control it by putting another brick in the wall,... is a good thing. The border will still be open to travel and entry,...just not a big free for all.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Obama one bad mother fucker.._SHut yo mouth_.
> I'm just talking about Obama
> _well we can dig it_



It doesn`t say it on his wallet so.....


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> OMG are they anything like the match up with Mitt and Obama...lol Mitt was suppose to blow Obama out. How that work out ?


You can relive that moment for the rest of your life. Savor the moments its almost over.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 5, 2015)

londonfog said:


> thanks. It will save you heartache in the long run



Saving heartache always leads to ball shrinkage.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 5, 2015)

wow. this takes using kids to a whole new level. Be warned, this is awful


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 5, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> wow. this takes using kids to a whole new level. Be warned, this is awful


WOW is right, Someone should use that as a good reason to build a wall.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 5, 2015)

That video is going to push SNL to its highest ratings in years. All free publicity for Trump, but at the same time I smell a liberal trap. Will you be tuning in this weekend?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 5, 2015)

Trump is on the home stretch now that Carson took the lead from him, it won't be long before he's but a memory in the 2016 Presidential hopefuls campaign. He'll fold like a cheap suit, folks realize he has no clue what being President is all about he's running out of "everybody who knows me, loves me" material. Latinos in this country and outside, wipe their asses with toilet paper with Donald's face on it, I do.

B4L


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes I do have an idea because it`s not all spelled out yet. Starting out with an open free for all on the South border and East, West, and North borders are secured,... is as stupid as one could get with National security. So Trump wanting to control it by putting another brick in the wall,... is a good thing. The border will still be open to travel and entry,...just not a big free for all.


Just like the Berlin Wall, right?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2015)

The conservative delusions every election cycle get better by the year!

McCain, Romney, now Trump, Carson, Cruz, Rubio... & Jeb!


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 6, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> WOW is right, Someone should use that as a good reason to build a wall.


***CODE ALERT***
Someone is speaking in code. The true meaning is in there somewhere, you just have to look for it.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 6, 2015)

Why do these Republican support the likes of Trump and Carson ? They only show how nutty the Repuke party has gone.I mean really, Trump is a joke of a politian and Carson is a nut case, who once tried to hit his mother in the head with a hammer  WTF you idiot Repukes. Why don't you at least attempt to put up a decent candidate to run this nation. I say at least listen to John Kasich


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Why do these Republican support the likes of Trump and Carson ? They only show how nutty the Repuke party has gone.I mean really, Trump is a joke of a politian and Carson is a nut case, who once tried to hit his mother in the head with a hammer  WTF you idiot Repukes. Why don't you at least attempt to put up a decent candidate to run this nation. I say at least listen to John Kasich


Kasich's not extreme enough


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Why do these Republican support the likes of Trump and Carson ? They only show how nutty the Repuke party has gone.I mean really, Trump is a joke of a politian and Carson is a nut case, who once tried to hit his mother in the head with a hammer  WTF you idiot Repukes. Why don't you at least attempt to put up a decent candidate to run this nation. I say at least listen to John Kasich


If thats the way you feel shouldn't you be talking about how great the democratic choices are? You must not think you have a real winner with Bernie and Hillary. Drip, Drip.

A joke and a nut case? I am thinking either the joke or the nut case has a chance of beating the communist or the felon. good luck.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> If thats the way you feel shouldn't you be talking about how great the democratic choices are? You must not think you have a real winner with Bernie and Hillary. Drip, Drip.
> 
> A joke and a nut case? I am thinking either the joke or the nut case has a chance of beating the communist or the felon. good luck.


If you think any republican presidential candidate has a chance of winning the general election, you are going to be sadly disappointed when Clinton wins in November next year..


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Trump is on the home stretch now that Carson took the lead from him, it won't be long before he's but a memory in the 2016 Presidential hopefuls campaign. He'll fold like a cheap suit, folks realize he has no clue what being President is all about he's running out of "everybody who knows me, loves me" material. Latinos in this country and outside, wipe their asses with toilet paper with Donald's face on it, I do.
> 
> B4L


You know whats funny? And that is comparing BarryO's community organizing experience to anybody. Now that ended up being a pretty bad fucking joke.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 6, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> If thats the way you feel shouldn't you be talking about how great the democratic choices are? You must not think you have a real winner with Bernie and Hillary. Drip, Drip.
> 
> A joke and a nut case? I am thinking either the joke or the nut case has a chance of beating the communist or the felon. good luck.


I actually would like this country to have great choices from both parties. I at least like and can relate to some of Hillary or Bernie's plan for America. Trump is a joke and Carson is a real nut case. I mean honestly, what type of person would try to beat their mother in the head with a hammer. GTFO.

By you calling Bernie a communist lets me know how very stupid and unknowing you really are. Could you also link me to the felony conviction of Hillary...or do you just like making shit up due to you only watching Fox news.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you think any republican presidential candidate has a chance of winning the general election, you are going to be sadly disappointed when Clinton wins in November next year..



I would be very disappointed. good luck.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I actually would like this country to have great choices from both parties. I at least like and can relate to some of Hillary or Bernie's plan for America. Trump is a joke and Carson is a real nut case. I mean honestly, what type of person would try to beat their mother in the head with a hammer. GTFO.
> 
> By you calling Bernie a communist lets me know how very stupid and unknowing you really are. Could you also link me to the felony conviction of Hillary...or do you just like making shit up due to you only watching Fox news.



A communist or a joke or a felon or a nutcase. It sounds like some real dandies.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you think any republican presidential candidate has a chance of winning the general election, you are going to be sadly disappointed when Clinton wins in November next year..


Is this an endorsement or a prognosis?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Is this an endorsement or a prognosis?


A prediction


----------



## londonfog (Nov 6, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> A communist or a joke or a felon or a nutcase. It sounds like some real dandies.


Would you hit your mother in the head with a hammer. Would you support someone who tried ?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A prediction


lol don't like the word prognosis? You know it is synonymous with prediction, right? But prognosis would be a better word to use in this context as the word *prognosis,* means a *forecast of the likely outcome of a situation, *which we both agree, Hillary, is most likely to win.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> lol don't like the word prognosis? You know it is synonymous with prediction, right? But prognosis would be a better word to use in this context as the word *prognosis,* means a *forecast of the likely outcome of a situation, *which we both agree, Hillary, is most likely to win.


My dictionary says "the future course of a disease or disorder" which to me implies an obvious negative connotation, and while I think she won't be an ideal president primarily because of her establishment and otherwise moderate, right of center policies, I still think she'll be better than anything currently in the republican field.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Would you hit your mother in the head with a hammer. Would you support someone who tried ?


Well, good luck with that one. Sounds like you are disparate . So Hillary is your big winner? good luck with that too. DRIP< DRIP its friday , DRIP< DRIP day.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> My dictionary says "the future course of a disease or disorder".


It can also mean that provided it is used in the right context. Maybe get a better dictionary that gives more than one definition per word?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> It can also mean that provided it is used in the right context. Maybe get a better dictionary that gives more than one definition per word?


Which republican presidential candidate do you believe would be a better president than Clinton?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Which republican presidential candidate do you believe would be a better president than Clinton?


*NONE! *I would vote for Clinton if she was the Democratic nomination but I will vote for Bernie in the primaries, even though he has turned out to be just another politician.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Which republican presidential candidate do you believe would be a better president than Clinton?


Thats easy, All of them. Drip, Drip it's friday.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 6, 2015)

Amazing! After all the scandals, lies, and corrupt dirty deeds Hillary has been involved in I can't believe you suckers would trust Hillary as a president, as a world leader. Bitch didn't do anything worthwhile as Sec. of State including not heeding 200 something security requests from the Ambassador of Benghazi. Those families are STILL waiting for justice and an explanation.

Man, what kind of statement is THAT lol. 

Does someone you meet on the street or running for office have to meet the criteria of being a fake, a con and a liar before you libtards embrace them?  Peas in a pod.....


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Does someone you meet on the street or running for office have to meet the criteria of being a con and a liar before you libtards embrace them?


If you are not growing legally, what does that make you?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If you are not growing legally, what does that make you?


I'm not running for the most powerful leadership position in the world.

Now....what was your point?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'm not running for the most powerful leadership position in the world.
> 
> Now....what was your point?


Just curious to know why you think you are in a position to call somebody a "criminal"?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Just curious to know why you think you are in a position to call somebody a "criminal"?


I'll be most happy to spoon feed you again, child.

http://www.mrctv.org/blog/10-scandals-involving-hillary-clinton-you-may-have-forgotten


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 6, 2015)

The blizzard of lies......and the eyes are a window into a person's soul. 

http://www.nytimes.com/1996/01/08/opinion/essay-blizzard-of-lies.html



Just the thought that she has a chance scares the shit outta me. Actually, I'm more afraid and ashamed of the people that don't see thru her.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If you are not growing legally, what does that make you?


A FREEDOM FIGHTER, AND I HAVE THE FELONY 'CONVICTION' TO PROVE IT.

The only 'conviction' I'll respect is mine that I was doing the right thing all along and the law is fucked.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'll be most happy to spoon feed you again, child.
> 
> http://www.mrctv.org/blog/10-scandals-involving-hillary-clinton-you-may-have-forgotten


I rebuke your source.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 6, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Would you hit your mother in the head with a hammer. Would you support someone who tried ?


Haven't you been watching the news? No one seems to be able to remember any of the bullshit stories from his childhood. I'm willing to bet that this clown has made everything up. He's full of shit, and he's being exposed.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Just curious to know why you think you are in a position to call somebody a "criminal"?


The difference, speaking personally, is that a criminal doesn't care if or who else they hurt to get theirs.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A FREEDOM FIGHTER, AND I HAVE THE FELONY 'CONVICTION' TO PROVE IT.
> 
> The only 'conviction' I'll respect is mine that I was doing the right thing all along and the law is fucked.


You have misconstrued my point.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

To the original subject; IF this country is stupid enough to elect a republican ass-clown to the Presidency, we'll deserve what we get. I'd hope it's Donald the Chump just for the entertainment value.

And to see that towering ego be humbled.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> The blizzard of lies......and the eyes are a window into a person's soul.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1996/01/08/opinion/essay-blizzard-of-lies.html
> 
> ...


That should scare anybody. I just couldn't imagine that. We will find out if she scares the FBI soon. So I will relax for now.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You have misconstrued my point.


No, Sir; I responded to that comment as it stood, ex context.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> No, Sir; I responded to that comment as it stood, ex context.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The difference, speaking personally, is that a criminal doesn't care if or who else they hurt to get theirs.


Wrong! A criminal is someone who breaks the law. They do not have to force violence or "hurt" on anyone. I am sure you have heard of the phrase, Non-violent crimes?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The difference, speaking personally, is that a criminal doesn't care if or who else they hurt to get theirs.



I think you meant "politician" rather than criminal, but I repeat myself.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Wrong! A criminal is someone who breaks the law. They do not have to force violence or "hurt" on anyone. I am sure you have heard of the phrase, Non-violent crimes?


A non violent crime, like fraud, still has a victim.

A 'victimless crime', like growing cannabis, is NOT a crime, it's tyranny of the state. No victim? No crime!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A non violent crime, like fraud, still has a victim.
> 
> A 'victimless crime', like growing cannabis, is NOT a crime, it's tyranny of the state. No victim? No crime!


What is it you are smoking that has you missing the point? I want some lol. By the way, your definition holds 0 water in the court of law, as you have already alluded to the fact that you are a felon.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A non violent crime, like fraud, still has a victim.
> 
> A 'victimless crime', like growing cannabis, is NOT a crime, it's tyranny of the state. No victim? No crime!


Does a State have the right to tax your grow? Careful how you answer this, assuming you answer at all.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A non violent crime, like fraud, still has a victim.
> 
> A 'victimless crime', like growing cannabis, is NOT a crime, it's tyranny of the state. No victim? No crime!


This makes alot of sense. For there to be a (real) crime, there must exist a victim(s) deserving of being restituted. 

Malum prohibitum laws are often arbitrary and nonsensical. 

Of course any geo-political state that forces people within it to "belong", absent the individual consent of those people. is based in tyranny, the level of tyranny of a given government then simply become a matter of degrees. Government is force.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 6, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Why do these Republican support the likes of Trump and Carson ? They only show how nutty the Repuke party has gone.I mean really, Trump is a joke of a politian and Carson is a nut case, who once tried to hit his mother in the head with a hammer  WTF you idiot Repukes. Why don't you at least attempt to put up a decent candidate to run this nation. I say at least listen to John Kasich


The pukes party don't like Trump and are afraid of him but since he's leading in the polls they're stuck supporting his ass, he dictates to Roger Ailes how debates are to be conducted. Don't worry Trump is a showman not a world leader, the money just isn't in being a world leader he'll soon come to his senses and go back to clocking his dollars again in the entertainment world.

On another note the jobs number came out on drip drip Friday (isn't that what you call it nitro?) and the unemployment number was 5.0, the best numbers as far as recovering from a crisis is concerned, since Theodore Roosevelt, no help from congress, no other President can boast that, but sadly the folks at the pretend news organization won't mention that.

Trust me if a Republican President had accomplished the Herculean task that Obama has done they would shout it from every rooftop. That's what infuriates me about Democrats why can't they stand up and run on his accomplishments instead of running away, Hillary seems to be making the same mistake Al Gore made when he ran away from Clintons' record, own up and embrace it there is alot to be proud of.


B4L


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'll be most happy to spoon feed you again, child.
> 
> http://www.mrctv.org/blog/10-scandals-involving-hillary-clinton-you-may-have-forgotten


So she has a few blemishes, nobody is perfect. lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> The blizzard of lies......and the eyes are a window into a person's soul.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1996/01/08/opinion/essay-blizzard-of-lies.html
> 
> ...


I'm more afraid and ashamed of the people that don't see thru either party.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> What is it you are smoking that has you missing the point? I want some lol. By the way, your definition holds 0 water in the court of law, as you have already alluded to the fact that you are a felon.


Indeed, the oppressor has labeled me. And here you are, on a pot forum, a weed smoker yourself, defending it.

If I'm a criminal then you're a hypocrite!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Indeed, the oppressor has labeled me. And here you are, on a pot forum, a weed smoker yourself, defending it.
> 
> If I'm a criminal then you're a hypocrite!


I guess I have to spell this out for you because you have obviously misconstrued my point, I was making to uncle ben. Yes, *WE *are considered criminals in the eyes of the law. My point was to Uncle Ben, before you jumped down my throat, that he has no right to call Hillary a "criminal". Has she been charged with anything? *NOPE! *I was just pointing out that he (uncle ben), you, and I, are all criminals according to the federal law and he is not in a position to make such accusations.

Feel better? What are you smoking?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Does a State have the right to tax your grow? Careful how you answer this, assuming you answer at all.


Sure! Why not? But is the tax for punitive or revenue purposes? A punitive tax is just another attempt by the state to unduly limit free citizen's behavior.

Here in Colorado we pay tax on pot every day- and most of us are proud to do it to contribute to the prosperity of our society.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I guess I have to spell this out for you because you have obviously misconstrued my point, I was making to uncle ben. Yes, *WE *are considered criminals in the eyes of the law. My point was to Uncle Ben, before you jumped down my throat, that he has no right to call Hillary a "criminal". Has she been charged with anything? *NOPE! *I was just pointing out that he (uncle ben), you, and I, are all criminals according to the federal law and he is not in a position to make such accusations.
> 
> Feel better? What are you smoking?


I have uncle benis on ignore. As I already stated, I was responding to your comment at face value, ex context, do try to keep up.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The pukes party don't like Trump and are afraid of him but since he's leading in the polls they're stuck supporting his ass, he dictates to Roger Ailes how debates are to be conducted. Don't worry Trump is a showman not a world leader, the money just isn't in being a world leader he'll soon come to his senses and go back to clocking his dollars again in the entertainment world.
> 
> On another note the jobs number came out on drip drip Friday (isn't that what you call it nitro?) and the unemployment number was 5.0, the best numbers as far as recovering from a crisis is concerned, since Theodore Roosevelt, no help from congress, no other President can boast that, but sadly the folks at the pretend news organization won't mention that.
> 
> ...


It's because the same monied interests that bought the republican party did the same to the democrats.

SANDERS IN '16, To show corporate America that we can't ALL be bought!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 6, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Amazing! After all the scandals, lies, and corrupt dirty deeds Hillary has been involved in I can't believe you suckers would trust Hillary as a president, as a world leader. Bitch didn't do anything worthwhile as Sec. of State including not heeding 200 something security requests from the Ambassador of Benghazi. Those families are STILL waiting for justice and an explanation.
> 
> Man, what kind of statement is THAT lol.
> 
> ...


Hillary remains the top candidate for the Presidency, nobody on the pukes campaign can beat her they're scared and don't know what to do.

How many investigations and hearings have we had concerning Benghazi? There was no there there let it go already!

Well if you go by your anology than W and his hench men ( Cheney, Rumsfeld) are coldhearted killers by starting 2 BS wars.

B4L


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Sure! Why not?.


Then by your own admission, it is not a victim-less crime.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Then by your own admission, it is not a victim-less crime.


It can't be taxed if it's illegal. Your argument makes no sense.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It can't be taxed if it's illegal. Your argument makes no sense.


Bullshit!!! Are you not aware that dispensaries pay federal taxes??? Your credibility is diminishing.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It's because the same monied interests that bought the republican party did the same to the democrats.
> 
> SANDERS IN '16, To show corporate America that we can't ALL be bought!


We see eye to eye on that, Hillary has me nervious with all that corparate money behind her if Bernie still hanging in there next November I'll vote for him.

B4L


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Sure! Why not? But is the tax for punitive or revenue purposes? A punitive tax is just another attempt by the state to unduly limit free citizen's behavior.
> 
> Here in Colorado we pay tax on pot every day- and most of us are proud to do it to contribute to the prosperity of our society.



Psst....Your cognitive dissonance is showing...

To attempt to differentiate among taxes which are both collected under threat of force ignores the means and advances a utilitarian argument which is in reality a rationalization for the acceptance of robbery as long as the robber buys you some candy that YOU like with the proceeds.

All taxes which arise from one person being made to pay for that which he doesn't use or want should be termed confiscatory. 

A "contribution" is usually a voluntary action wherein the contributor may or may not engage, by HIS choice, not by an external threat. 
You need to get prettier lipstick for your "good" pig taxes.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Bullshit!!! Are you not aware that dispensaries pay federal taxes??? Your credibility is diminishing.


This merely proves my point that a victimless 'crime' is a real crime- by the state.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> We see eye to eye on that, Hillary has me nervious with all that corparate money behind her if Bernie still hanging in there next November I'll vote for him.
> 
> B4L


Mrs Clinton would make a fine President in the same vein as the last few. We need REAL change, not more of the same.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> This merely proves my point that a victimless 'crime' is a real crime- by the state.



Wow, you are running all over the place aren't you lol. Remind me again how "It can't be taxed if it's illegal" LMAO!


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The pukes party don't like Trump and are afraid of him but since he's leading in the polls they're stuck supporting his ass, he dictates to Roger Ailes how debates are to be conducted. Don't worry Trump is a showman not a world leader, the money just isn't in being a world leader he'll soon come to his senses and go back to clocking his dollars again in the entertainment world.
> 
> On another note the jobs number came out on drip drip Friday (isn't that what you call it nitro?) and the unemployment number was 5.0, the best numbers as far as recovering from a crisis is concerned, since Theodore Roosevelt, no help from congress, no other President can boast that, but sadly the folks at the pretend news organization won't mention that.
> 
> ...


Why yes it is Drip, Drip , Friday, stay tuned. Wow thats a great unemployment number, fucking right on everybody has a job dam near. It's about time america got back to work. Thanks for the bang up fucking job there BarryO


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Wow, you are running all over the place aren't you lol. Remind me again how "It can't be taxed if it's illegal" LMAO!


You're trying to hold ME accountable for insane federal legislation?

What are YOU smoking?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Why yes it is Drip, Drip , Friday, stay tuned. Wow thats a great unemployment number, fucking right on everybody has a job dam near. It's about time america got back to work. Thanks for the bang up fucking job there BarryO


You're just jelly n butthurt that a republican can't match his economic performance WITH BOTH HOUSES OF CONGRESS AND A PUBLIC MANDATE.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It can't be taxed if it's illegal. Your argument makes no sense.


If it IS taxed, it then becomes an example of the government taking away what is every persons right and morphing it into a permission based scenario. 

Taxing weed, and jailing people for not complying is the act of a tyrannical government. It is just a softer whip than when it was prohibited. Paying for freedom is oxymoronic.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You're trying to hold ME accountable for insane federal legislation?
> 
> What are YOU smoking?


I am holding you accountable for not knowing that the feds get their cut of the pie even though it is illegal. And you said my argument "makes no sense" but is you who it is sadly misinformed.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You're just jelly n butthurt that a republican can't match his economic performance WITH BOTH HOUSES OF CONGRESS AND A PUBLIC MANDATE.


Why would I be butt hurt about everybody is back to work? We don't need to fix the jobs market, so whats next on the fucking list?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> If it IS taxed, it then becomes an example of the government taking away what is every persons right and morphing it into a permission based scenario.
> 
> Taxing weed, and jailing people for not complying is the act of a tyrannical government. It is just a softer whip than when it was prohibited. Paying for freedom is oxymoronic.


All governments impose taxes. What are you, anarchist?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I am holding you accountable for not knowing that the feds get their cut of the pie even though it is illegal. And you said my argument "makes no sense" but is you who is sadly misinformed.


You do a lot of name calling. You do next to no thinking about what others say. You're constantly calling some of the most astute political observers here misinformed.

It adds up to a pattern; perhaps it's not everyone else that's wrong?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Why would I be butt hurt about everybody is back to work? We don't need to fix the jobs market, so whats next on the fucking list?


Civil rights for American citizens. I'm not real confident republicans are here to help me on that one, either.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> All governments impose taxes. What are you, anarchist?


If all masters whip their slaves, does the practice of whipping slaves then become acceptable by it's frequent occurrence?

Taking something from a person that belongs to them and doesn't belong to you without their permission is still stealing, regardless of how you spend the loot...it doesn't matter if you are an individual or a gang / government.

I am a peaceful, but hungry, Sasquatch that finds most humans to be a good source of food, when cooked properly.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You do a lot of name calling. You do next to no thinking about what others say. You're constantly calling some of the most astute political observers here misinformed.
> 
> It adds up to a pattern; perhaps it's not everyone else that's wrong?


Oh really, are you now considered an "astute" political observer? Name calling? Citation please. Not knowing that the federal government taxes dispensaries really shows just how "astute", you are. lol


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Civil rights for American citizens. I'm not real confident republicans are here to help me on that one, either.


You don't like our bill of rights we have now? What are the rights you speak of?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> If all masters whip their slaves, does the practice of whipping slaves then become acceptable by it's frequent occurrence?
> 
> Taking something from a person that belongs to them and doesn't belong to you without their permission is still stealing, regardless of how you spend the loot...it doesn't matter if you are an individual or a gang / government.
> 
> I am a peaceful, but hungry, Sasquatch that finds most humans to be a good source of food, when cooked properly.


If taxes are mandated, for the collective good, where do you see it a problem? There has to be a logical amount of government to have a prosperous society.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> You don't like our bill of rights we have now? What are the rights you speak of?


If like it better if our officials and authorities respected them.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If taxes are mandated, for the collective good, where do you see it a problem? There has to be a logical amount of government to have a prosperous society.


The term "collective good" is arbitrary and flexible and often oxymoronic. It was once believed by a majority of voters that the "collective good" could be served by prohibition wasn't it? 

If I, as an individual, should have no power to run your life for you or determine how much of your money to take from you under threat of force, how can a group of people have that right? They shouldn't.

Logic insists that if you have the right to repel individuals making threats against you or what you own, you would also have the right to repel a group or a gang (society, government, etc.) doing the same thing.

A society based in voluntary human interactions is infinitely more peaceful than one that is not. The collective good, if there even is such a thing, would be best served by leaving others alone rather than making their choices for them under threats for noncompliance.

The problem is the means used. You can't base an action in a threat and then point ONLY to the end result, all the while ignoring the means.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> If like it better if our officials and authorities respected them.



That is impossible, since the means used for people to BECOME "officials" and authorities" is based in subjagating freedom, rather than protecting it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just like the Berlin Wall, right?



Well paddy, I for one know that a wall, does not have to be made of brick, or material at all, You however see something you need to get over or under.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> The term "collective good" is arbitrary and flexible and often oxymoronic. It was once believed by a majority of voters that the "collective good" could be served by prohibition wasn't it?
> 
> If I, as an individual, should have no power to run your life for you or determine how much of your money to take from you under threat of force, how can a group of people have that right? They shouldn't.
> 
> ...


I understand your position but the utopia you describe will never happen. Pick a country/civilization that you model this after, past or present.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I understand your position but the utopia you describe will never happen. Pick a country/civilization that you model this after, past or present.


Any civilization that DOESN'T use what I propose as a baseline model isn't civilized...yet.

Humanity / civilization wise, the earth is still flat. Some of us can see the distant horizon though.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Any civilization that DOESN'T use what I propose as a baseline model isn't civilized...yet.
> 
> Humanity / civilization wise, the earth is still flat. Some of us can see the distant horizon though.


Can you give me an example of any civilization that comes close to your model? I am thinking 3rd world-ish.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Can you give me an example of any civilization that comes close to your model? I am thinking 3rd world-ish.


The problem with your question is, it erroneously defaults to the idea that the prevailing government in a given area is also the "civilization" or source of civil behavior in a given area, when the opposite is often true.

To better answer your question, we would need to define or open up the parameters of what a civilized society is, or what it would look like. I'd say it is one where individual people are able to live their lives unmolested by malum prohibitum laws at a minimum, how about you?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> The problem with your question it erroneously defaults to the idea that the prevailing government in a given area is also the "civilization" or source of civil behavior in a given area, when the opposite is often true.
> 
> To better answer your question, we would need to define or open up the parameters of what a civilized society is, or what it would look like. I'd say it is one where individual people are able to live their lives unmolested by malum prohibitum laws at a minimum, how about you?


Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Your deflection skills are uncanny. First, you know very well what a civilization or a country is. All I asked was for you to give me an example of one or the other, that fits your model, past or present. Answer that and then we can proceed. I never said civilized society. I said civilization.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 6, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> You don't like our bill of rights we have now? What are the rights you speak of?



I think the first line spells it perfectly, the "bill of rights" and "civil rights" are worlds apart. The pukes party love to prophesies about "freedom" and invoke the "constitution" yet they are the #1 proponants to rolling back bargaining rights in Wisconsin and making it the 25th state to have the right to FUCK YOU. Turning a 3 month project into a 1 year oddesey.

The "freedom" of choice, overturning rule 5 of the VRA of '65 thats how the pukes roll if they can't win an election on merits, cheat.

B4L


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Your deflection skills are uncanny. First, you know very well what a civilization or a country is. All I asked was for you to give me an example of one or the other, that fits your model, past or present. Answer that and then we can proceed. I never said civilized society. I said civilization.


Sasquatchewan is a community based in voluntary and peaceful interactions. 

When we sip tea, we always extend our little finger and nobody takes the last biscuit unless they say, "excuse me, would anyone else like this last biscuit" ?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Sasquatchewan is a community based in voluntary and peaceful interactions.
> 
> When we sip tea, we always extend our little finger and nobody takes the last biscuit unless they say, "excuse me, would anyone else like this last biscuit" ?


Bwahahaahha! Ok, points for humor.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 6, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I think the first line spells it perfectly, the "bill of rights" and "civil rights" are worlds apart. The pukes party love to prophesies about "freedom" and invoke the "constitution" yet they are the #1 proponants to rolling back bargaining rights in Wisconsin and making it the 25th state to have the right to FUCK YOU. Turning a 3 month project into a 1 year oddesey.
> 
> The "freedom" of choice, overturning rule 5 of the VRA of '65 thats how the pukes roll if they can't win an election on merits, *cheat.*
> 
> B4L


I don't like cheaters, Kinda like when the IRS gets into politics. Fuck I don't like that cheating shit either.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Your deflection skills are uncanny. First, you know very well what a civilization or a country is. All I asked was for you to give me an example of one or the other, that fits your model, past or present. Answer that and then we can proceed. I never said civilized society. I said civilization.


Good luck in getting that answer. Me and others have been asking it for awhile now. 
@Rob Roy will only deflect and then start comparing things to slavery and rape.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Good luck in getting that answer. Me and others have been asking it for awhile now.
> @Rob Roy will only deflect and then start comparing things to slavery and rape.


lol, I am starting to catch on.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

Ted Nugent would make a good VP. Go Trump Go.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 7, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Good luck in getting that answer. Me and others have been asking it for awhile now.
> @Rob Roy will only deflect and then start comparing things to slavery and rape.


Deflection? Hmmm....

Aren't you the guy that couldn't answer one thing you liked about government that DOESN'T come about one way or another via a threat of the use of initiatory force?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 7, 2015)

Bill Murray says it best.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 7, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Deflection? Hmmm....
> 
> Aren't you the guy that couldn't answer one thing you liked about government that DOESN'T come about one way or another via a threat of the use of initiatory force?


You sound like a person who would complain about public schools whilst he and his family attended and received a diploma. Do you feel forced when you drive on government maintained roads ? Are your rights violated when come upon a stop sign, place by the government to control traffic. Does wearing your seat belt put you in a rage ? Do you hate Air traffic controllers ?
All I ask is that you keep paying your taxes, so I can keep getting my retirement check for my duties in the USAF.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

londonfog said:


> You sound like a person who would complain about public schools whilst he and his family attended and received a diploma. Do you feel forced when you drive on government maintained roads ? Are your rights violated when come upon a stop sign, place by the government to control traffic. Does wearing your seat belt put you in a rage ? Do you hate Air traffic controllers ?
> All I ask is that you keep paying your taxes, so I can keep getting my retirement check for my duties in the USAF.


Government gravy, yum, yum,. Now that the democrats think everybody has a fucking job, it makes the gravy taste so fucking good. yum, yum.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

We ALL see your badge officer. Congradulations


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You seem like a reasonable guy. Keep the conservitive Crew in line and I won't have to start banning people with my newly appointed power as a Staff Member.


Ok, but I'm not a conservative. And it's not necessary to keep true conservatives in line. They are well behaved. There may be a couple of old people on this website who are conservative, but the younger generation on the right mostly identify as Libertarian, or Independent.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Ok, but I'm not a conservative. And it's not necessary to keep true conservatives in line. They are well behaved. There may be a couple of old people on this website who are conservative, but the younger generation on the right mostly identify as Libertarian, or Independent.


Fair enough, I got my eye on those old farts. Carry on.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

*Trump Tonight. Saterday Night Live





*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> *Trump Tonight. Saterday Night Live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to watch something else, fuck Trump I got TP with his face on it and wipe my ass everyday, fuck him where he breaths.

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'll be sure to watch something else, fuck Trump I got TP with his face on it and wipe my ass everyday, fuck him where he breaths.
> 
> B4L


That's rough. Are you worried all that hate will eventually eat you up inside? If he becomes president, you might have a heart attack


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I don't like cheaters, Kinda like when the IRS gets into politics. Fuck I don't like that cheating shit either.


you didn't mind defrauding the system to get government welfare for your (fat (fat (fat))) wife.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Ok, but I'm not a conservative.


yes you are, freedomworks/munchbox.

and you are also a loser, like donald trump. who will lose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Are you worried all that hate will eventually eat you up inside?


says the racist sock puppet who spams us with white supremacy.



Not GOP said:


> If he becomes president


how incredibly stupid do you want to convince us you are?


----------



## Wavels (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> *Trump Tonight. Saterday Night Live
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Choice power tie...
Politics is even more entertaining because of the megalomaniacal Trump effect....
What a spectacle, indeed!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That's rough. Are you worried all that hate will eventually eat you up inside? If he becomes president, you might have a heart attack


I'm Hispanic and he deplores Hispanics you think maybe I should throw him a parade?

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you didn't mind defrauding the system to get government welfare for your (fat (fat (fat))) wife.


How do you do that? please explain before you turn into a bigger pile of poop.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm Hispanic and he deplores Hispanics you think maybe I should throw him a parade?
> 
> B4L


Trump loves Hispanics. He talks about it all the time.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 7, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm Hispanic and he deplores Hispanics you think maybe I should throw him a parade?
> 
> B4L


No, you quite conveniently misconstrue...
Trump only berates and demeans those who have* broken* US law...deservedly so!
He deplores law* breakers*, as should you!


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump loves Hispanics. He talks about it all the time.


I believe Trump will be the best thing that ever happened to Hispanics.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I believe Trump will be the best thing that ever happened to Hispanics.


what?...round them up & deport them?....best thing?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What about the world's longest unsecured border?
> 
> The one we have with Canada?


If you think its un secure you should think again i livved years back few mins from border TBH there are sensors which have been in place a very long time now with drones border patrol since 911 if you think its un secure i dare you to cross it you will be caught within minutes
I remember runners that used to cross 2 duffle bags cross border by foot and wait at check point for others to come , just like in the movies lol.. last time it was tried 8 years ago the only ones showing up was border patrol since then it has not been done here a road one side USA other side Canada
let side is USA right side is Canada


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah those damn Mexicans are taking all the good jobs........


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah those damn Mexicans are taking all the good jobs........
> View attachment 3537662


According to the Pew Research Center. More white collar jobs are being snagged by illegals

http://www.pewhispanic.org/2015/03/26/share-of-unauthorized-immigrant-workers-in-production-construction-jobs-falls-since-2007/?utm_source=Pew Research Center&utm_campaign=95977f7d9a-Unauthorized_Immigrant_Methodology3_26_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_3e953b9b70-95977f7d9a-399825189


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

Way i look at it mexico is not the problem most americans use the lame dam excuse as there taking away our jobs but funny thing is ask your self oh really ...
would you work at wendys Macdonalds waiters and broom sweepers etc for min wage God no your above that .. 
I bet if they were to pull everyone out of usa ??? 
USA would shut down now with the food industry in demand for people but the average american thinks there wworth min 30 - 40 bucks a hr haha where does it end ???
USA , CANADA is founded on immigration, with out it we would not be 
then ask your self why GM and Ford are using mexico to build there cars ??


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> what?...round them up & deport them?....best thing?


Thats your opinion and thats fine. But I am thinking after they sign up they can go after the american dream. What is there not to like about that?.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 7, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm Hispanic and he deplores Hispanics you think maybe I should throw him a parade?
> 
> B4L


That's bullshit and you know it. Man, if you libtards (and the mass media) couldn't spin and smear conservatives, your lives would not be complete.

He "says" he will build a wall to stop illegal immigration and make Mexico pay for it. You can build a wall that works. FWIW, Krauthammer described how to do in his book. Trump builds stuff, big buildings stuff. He can get it done.

He also says he we have too many illegals killing innocents and being let go thanks to sanctuary cities are are enabling their violent and illegal behavior. We need to pass a law - no sanctuary cities and those who protect illegals will be taken to the wood shed.

No question about it the guy is a salesman, but he's right on both accounts. Somebody needs to step up to the plate and go to bat for what is right. Obama the pussy sure won't.

UB


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> According to the Pew Research Center. More white collar jobs are being snagged by illegals
> 
> http://www.pewhispanic.org/2015/03/26/share-of-unauthorized-immigrant-workers-in-production-construction-jobs-falls-since-2007/?utm_source=Pew Research Center&utm_campaign=95977f7d9a-Unauthorized_Immigrant_Methodology3_26_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_3e953b9b70-95977f7d9a-399825189


 ilegals with better education rings hollow yeah think who's fault is it that the average american reading level is grade 8 
personally i think its all BS how can a ilegal alien work in usa with out a social security number ?? for one they take on more jobs in the cash job area staying underground 
so even though pew is saying foriegners are taking away the white collar jobs are from ones that have the paper work in order to work in USA most illegals do arm work an low end cash jobs that 99 percent of actual americans are to good for in there mind


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> According to the Pew Research Center. More white collar jobs are being snagged by illegals


Then my suggestion to you is to step your game up. I'm really good at what I do, so I don't worry about "illegals" (your word), or anyone else snagging my job.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 7, 2015)

Why do so many among us have a problem understanding/comprehending what the word *illegal* means?
Particularly in this specific context.
It is so much easier to simply call Trump a racist....
Thereby avoiding the substance of this problem/issue!!!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Then my suggestion to you is to step your game up. I'm really good at what I do, so I don't worry about "illegals" (your word), or anyone else snagging my job.


Im not worried about me. What about kids who are leaving college, and are ready to enter the work force? Shouldn't they be able to get jobs first before the illegals?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Im not worried about me. What about kids who are leaving college, and are ready to enter the work force? Shouldn't they be able to get jobs first before the illegals?


Why? Because they are white? Ease the racial undertones in your writings. Last warning.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

I think all trump is talk using what ever means to get votes..
but the truth is no matter who gets in office they will be puppets to whom ever controls them  he still is pretty much the better choice then war mongering Hillary


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If they are better qualified, who cares? I am going to start banning talk of racism on my watch. Your post has undertones of racism. You are walking a fine line, with this Staff Member.


please pardon my micro-aggressive undertones


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Im not worried about me. What about kids who are leaving college, and are ready to enter the work force? Shouldn't they be able to get jobs first before the illegals?


So you're telling me that the kids leaving college are having their jobs stolen by college educated "illegals" (your word)? Yeah, OK.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> please pardon my micro-aggressive undertones


Excused this time.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Im not worried about me. What about kids who are leaving college, and are ready to enter the work force? Shouldn't they be able to get jobs first before the illegals?


 sure they can go out into the fields and pick cherries , but the question is will they do it ??? 
I doubt it or work at wendies there to good for that right mind you they got a college degree that is equivalent to grade 12 diploma in any other country


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 7, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> I think all trump is talk using what ever means to get votes..
> but the truth is no matter who gets in office they will be puppets to whom ever controls them  he still is pretty much the better choice then war mongering Hillary


Of course he is. It's called the "Southern Strategy". Republicans have been doing it since crooked ass Nixon. It's just usually anti-black in nature.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> So you're telling me that the kids leaving college are having their jobs stolen by college educated "illegals" (your word)? Yeah, OK.


The Pew Report does not mention the illegal's education levels. Only that they are landing jobs normally taken by Americans with a college degree


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The Pew Report does not mention the illegal's education levels. Only that they are landing jobs normally taken by Americans with a college degree


Tell them to step their games up. Nothing is promised out there. They're an entitled ass generation anyway


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

The U.S. is rendered noncompetitive as the middle-class jobs we once depended on are sent overseas, further adding to the unemployment rate.

Causing our standard of living to dramatically decrease. *This is not conjecture—it is inevitable and it is happening now! *Our financial standing is reflected in our consistent balance-of-trade deficit, which has no chance of turning positive under our current “free trade” agreements. The U.S. has not had a trade surplus in decades!

The effects of “free trade” have rippled through our economy, eliminating our good, middle-class jobs and leaving us with a service (servant) economy. These new service jobs cannot support the lifestyle Americans have come to expect. As a result we are saddled with debts that we cannot possibly repay under current policies.

We cannot rectify this situation as long as we have “free trade.” These policies have drained our resources and left us defenseless against a world poised to take over the industries the United States once dominated. On top of our damaging free trade policies, our membership in the World Trade Organization (WTO) has stripped us of our right to manage our own trade relations.

The WTO oversees and adjudicates all of our disputes related to international trade, despite the fact that the panels are made up of foreign bodies who may not have our best interests at heart. The WTO has been disastrous for us, as we lose 9 out of 10 cases brought against us. How can we hope to succeed when foreign interests are dictating how we manage our economy?

America faces a bleak future if we continue down this path. We need to create real wealth again. Our leaders need to act to make this happen. We must stop all “free trade” agreements and rid ourselves of our damaging ties to the WTO, and we must act quickly to avoid total economic devastation.

Take this message to your congressional representatives and ask them specifically what they will do to solve this problem. Send it to your neighbors, your mayor, your governor, and let them know that this issue is important to you, and it should be important to them too, because it affects their communities and their country. This issue has done too much damage for good citizens to sit idle and let it continue.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Tell them to step their games up. Nothing is promised out there. They're an entitled ass generation anyway


Democrats idea for "stepping their game up" is free college. And when they graduate with their worthless liberal degrees, they can continue to get more free stuff from the government. Do you think the Democrat's plan will work well for our economy?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Democrats idea for "stepping their game up" is free college. And when they graduate with their worthless liberal degrees, they can continue to get more free stuff from the government. Do you think the Democrat's plan will work well for our economy?


Serious question: You're going on and on about getting free shit from the government (welfare *$59 billion*), why are you not going on and on about the corporate side of the welfare pie (corporate welfare *$92 billion*)?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> The U.S. is rendered noncompetitive as the middle-class jobs we once depended on are sent overseas, further adding to the unemployment rate.
> 
> Causing our standard of living to dramatically decrease. *This is not conjecture—it is inevitable and it is happening now! *Our financial standing is reflected in our consistent balance-of-trade deficit, which has no chance of turning positive under our current “free trade” agreements. The U.S. has not had a trade surplus in decades!
> 
> ...


Trump is our best bet for that ever happening. imo


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Serious question: You're going on and on about getting free shit from the government (welfare *$59 billion*), why are you not going on and on about the corporate side of the welfare pie (corporate welfare *$92 billion*)?


I'm glad you brought that up. It's one of the reasons Trump is running for president. CNBC anchor Larry Kudrow has some very nice things to say about Donald Trump's tax plan. It will raise taxes on hedge fund people, and really help out the middle class. Including myself


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I'm glad you brought that up. It's one of the reasons Trump is running for president. CNBC anchor Larry Kudrow has some very nice things to say about Donald Trump's tax plan. It will raise taxes on hedge fund people, and really help out the middle class. Including myself


You didn't answer my question.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Choice power tie...
> Politics is even more entertaining because of the megalomaniacal Trump effect....
> What a spectacle, indeed!


the ellipsis abuse is a dead giveaway that you are an idiot.

being entertained by this is the second clue.

make another prediction.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> How do you do that? please explain before you turn into a bigger pile of poop.


your (fat (fat (fat))) wife never worked in her life but now she is collecting thousands in SS every month.

cheese eating racist loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's bullshit and you know it. Man, if you libtards (and the mass media) couldn't spin and smear conservatives, your lives would not be complete.
> 
> He "says" he will build a wall to stop illegal immigration and make Mexico pay for it. You can build a wall that works. FWIW, Krauthammer described how to do in his book. Trump builds stuff, big buildings stuff. He can get it done.
> 
> ...


are you aware that the KKK holds the same views on immigration as you do?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Why do so many among us have a problem understanding/comprehending what the word *illegal* means?


says the racist white guy living in florida, an illegal state for cannabis, on a pot growing website.

too fucking dumb to comprehend his own hypocrisy or racism. that's the problem with racists. they are too fucking dumb, like this guy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Democrats idea for "stepping their game up" is free college. And when they graduate with their worthless liberal degrees, they can continue to get more free stuff from the government. Do you think the Democrat's plan will work well for our economy?


is that actually the democrat's plan, or are you hopelessly fucking stupid?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

A survey found that *in the U.S. unemployed workers spent barely 40 minutes per day looking for a new employment opportunity*. That's less time than the average American spends watching TV (4.7 hours) or getting showered and dressed each day (53 minutes).
The American dream that was once given to you has been stripped away from you if this survey is true 40 mins a day a person uses to find a job , just shows the interest any person really wants a job welfare and other government programs are so much easier why bother trying to excel in life 
The government has surely fucked you..
i mean we use the our parents had it much easier crap TBH its no different then that it is now 
People have become lazy specially the young adults they see how the country values trades people ,, they see money in corporate law suing what remainding corporations that Call USA home like microsoft and few others , kids today and even middle age people are living back at there parents home ..
sick really i mean guess what a job is a job that puts food in your mouth . but when your handed a plate of food for free then why bother looking for work 
todays generation are spoiled if outlook looks bad for them they point the finger at whom ever never at them selfs and this is why the MERICA dream is lost 
On my 16th Birthday i got a suitcase and a road map more or less here you go son make something out of your self
@ 21 i already purchased my 1st house i had to learn quick to save pay bills not to rely on anyone but my self to survive and most importantly feed my self..
Todays generation think that they should be getting wages like a person that has been at the company for 10 - 20 years being spoiled fucks same thing applies for college students ,, They think the world owes them something or there education deserves them to make same thing as a employee working for last 10 years in that field one thing is education other is hands on knowledge which do you think is better or a more valued employee


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> You didn't answer my question.


yes I did. And I have

Why doesn't somebody take a closer look into how these universities are being run? Why does it need to all fall back on the tax payer? Do you know our national debt rose 300 billion in the past two weeks and nobody is talking about why?

How about we take a closer look into how these Universities are being run? 40-50k a year for a degree that isn't even worth its cost. A lot of professors are making damn near 200k a year. It's ridiculous


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How about we take a closer look into how these Universities are being run? 40-50k a year for a degree that isn't even worth it.


you are dumb.







no wonder you hate college educated people. they are not so dumb, and look down upon you.

they also make more than you. partly because you are dumb.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> yes I did. And I have
> 
> Why doesn't somebody take a closer look into how these universities are being run? Why does it need to all fall back on the tax payer? Do you know our national debt rose 300 billion in the past two weeks and nobody is talking about why?
> 
> How about we take a closer look into how these Universities are being run? 40-50k a year for a degree that isn't even worth it. A lot of professors are making damn near 200k a year. It's ridiculous


It's the American way, right? People love to complain about how our educators are underpaid. Can't have it both ways.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is our best bet for that ever happening. imo


 yeah but the problem is more then that,, you going to pay 300 bucks for a pair of jeans or 20 bucks ? see what i am getting at 
you will never compete in world market know one will ever buy your over priced product where like i said 20 bucks gets you the same thing


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> It's the American way, right? People love to complain about how our educators are underpaid. Can't have it both ways.


People say that about some educators. And yes I would agree many of them are underpaid. But not college professors. The best teachers don't do it to get rich, they do it because they love to teach


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

I had a teacher once ask what do you think is better going to university or college for lets say a plumbing trade you get a grade 12 or drop out that starts at a plumbing oufit does his 1 year worth of work then does his 1st year apprentice test and so on 4 years later her is a journey men plumber making top wage .
Now you have this nerd in school studying plumbing 4 years later he is out of college and looking for the plumbing job 4 years later and going in as 1st year who is making more money college student or that drop out that is a journey man giving this college student orders lol


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

One could say most of the college students going to schools are sad cases big percentage drops out ,small percentage actually become something the others there have no balls and using the system to get the loans and what have you wasting tax payers money on being to scared to actually man up n get out there n work living the party life and false dreams


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> ...many of them are underpaid. But not college professors.


blame capitalism and stop worrying so much about what other people make, loser!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> I had a teacher once ask what do you think is better going to university or college for lets say a plumbing trade you get a grade 12 or drop out that starts at a plumbing oufit does his 1 year worth of work then does his 1st year apprentice test and so on 4 years later her is a journey men plumber making top wage .
> Now you have this nerd in school studying plumbing 4 years later he is out of college and looking for the plumbing job 4 years later and going in as 1st year who is making more money college student or that drop out that is a journey man giving this college student orders lol


people don't spend 4 years in college to learn plumbing, idiot.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

@Darth Vapour .Were you posting about people going to trade scool to become plumbers?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> @Darth Vapour .Were you posting about people going to trade scool to become plumbers?


no, he tried to claim people went to college for four years to become plumbers.

LOL!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> no, he tried to claim people went to college for four years to become plumbers.
> 
> LOL!


no. he didn't. He made reference to an apprenticeship test, and then moving up within the ranks from on the job experience


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> no. he didn't.



yes he did.



Darth Vapour said:


> Now you have this nerd in school studying plumbing 4 years later he is out of college and looking for the plumbing job


learn to read you illiterate.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> your (fat (fat (fat))) wife never worked in her life but now she is collecting thousands in SS every month.
> 
> cheese eating racist loser.


What makes you think that? Hey my wife pays her tax's just like the next guy or gal. Is this your war on women? Gravy , yum.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

The post says after four years working in the field, a plumber will become a journeyman. He only cited college as a contrast to the liberal way of doing things.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The post says after four years working in the field, a plumber will become a journeyman. He only cited college as a contrast to the liberal way of doing things.


read it again, dumbass.

"Now you have this nerd in school studying plumbing 4 years later he is out of *college* and looking for the plumbing job"

people don't go to college for four years to become plumbers.

donald trump will lose, so will ben carson, and you are racist.

and global warming is real and manmade.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 7, 2015)

2 years schooling and 5600 hours worked in the field then MAYBE you'll pass the journeyman testing in hvac.
Plumbing is probably similar.
Can you please go two motherfucking posts without calling someone a name window installer.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 7, 2015)

Teachers aren't underpaid, they work like 8 months out of the year... The administration is over paid..a bunch of fat cats doin nothing and making 150-300 k a year and absurd pensions.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

dbkick said:


> 2 years schooling and 5600 hours worked in the field then MAYBE you'll pass the journeyman testing in hvac.
> Plumbing is probably similar.
> Can you please go two motherfucking posts without calling someone a name window installer.


wasn't it hilarious when you stated how much you appreciated that white power BBQ owner having a white pride day, then i pointed out what a racist you were, and you had a three week long meltdown?

i thought that was funny as hell.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 7, 2015)

Man if anyone knows about meltdown its you.how much colkege did that take?


----------



## outlier (Nov 7, 2015)

I can only speculate as an outsider. But Trump looks like a complete chauvinist racist wanker. You guys in the states have some serious issues if you vote that clown into power. Take some advice from a country that put a similar fuck tard into the top seat. Tony Abbott lasted just under 2 years. He made G.W. Bush look like a fucking genius. One would think that's impossible. Abbott made it look like a walk in the park. Or a casual jog in his budgie smugglers singing "Anything you can do, I can do better"


----------



## dbkick (Nov 7, 2015)

White power mexican guy owns that bbq by the way, was it you that called the bomb threat on his place at about that time? Meltdown king.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

outlier said:


> I can only speculate as an outsider. But Trump looks like a complete chauvinist racist wanker. You guys in the states have some serious issues if you vote that clown into power. Take some advice from a country that put a similar fuck tard into the top seat. Tony Abbott lasted just under 2 years. He made G.W. Bush look like a fucking genius. One would think that's impossible. Abbott made it look like a walk in the park. Or a casual jog in his budgie smugglers singing "Anything you can do, I can do better"


Typical liberal Australian Outback political view. There is a reason why you were all deported to that island. Maybe you should stop jerking off to kangaroos and join the rest of Australia's 75% population in Sydney.


----------



## outlier (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Typical liberal Australian Outback political view. There is a reason why you were all deported to that island. Maybe you should stop jerking off to kangaroos and join the rest of Australia's 75% population in Sydney.


Haha! I'm not a pommy. Nice try though.

I think you should be the one jerking off champ to release some of that tension. Or just go AK47 a whole fucking school yard of innocent children...


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

outlier said:


> Haha! I'm not a pommy. Nice try though.
> 
> I think you should be the one jerking off champ to release some of that tension.


The only thing Julia Gillard is a champ of, is being a supporter to Hillary Clinton's presidential campaign


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

outlier said:


> Or just go AK47 a whole fucking school yard of innocent children...


that's not funny. It's kind of a fucked up thing to post


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The only thing Julia Gillard is a champ of, is being a supporter to Hillary Clinton's presidential campaign


do people go to college for four years to become plumbers, munchbox?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> do people go to college for four years to become plumbers?


No, not unless it specializes in complex, industrial scale and/or public utility and sewer plumbing. Why do you ask?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> No, not unless it specializes in complex, industrial scale and/or public utility and sewer plumbing. Why do you ask?


because 5posts ago, you were telling me that people went to college for four years to learn plumbing.

LOL!

dumbass.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> because 5posts ago, you were telling me that people went to college for four years to learn plumbing.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> dumbass.


this is why people don't respond to you. Darth Vapour made a contoversial post about the plumbing trade, and now you want to pass it off like it was my own personal quote, when all I did is try and help you out by putting it in perspective. Stop being such a hard ass buck. You're no fun. Notice how everybody else logged off when the weekend warrior signed in?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> this is why people don't respond to you. Darth Vapour made a contoversial post about the plumbing trade, and now you want to pass it off like it was my own personal quote, when all I did is try and help you out by putting it in perspective. Stop being such a hard ass buck. You're no fun. Notice how everybody else logged off when the weekend warrior signed in?


why did you say that going to college for four years to be a plumber was "the liberal way of doing things"?

are you really that fucking dumb?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> why did you say that going to college for four years to be a plumber was "the liberal way of doing things"?
> 
> are you really that fucking dumb?


some liberals really are that dumb. yes
Will you be watching Donald Trump tonight in your "Hillary for president" T-shirt?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> some liberals really are that dumb. yes


but no liberal said that people go to college for four years to become plumbers, you did, and you said that was "the liberal way of doing things".

are you really that stupid?




Not GOP said:


> Will you be watching Donald Trump tonight in your "Hillary for president" T-shirt?


donald trump is a loser and will lose. you are a loser for spamming him. and you are racist too.

reported as spam.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

Trump for president on SNL tonight. So watch it


----------



## outlier (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> that's not funny. It's kind of a fucked up thing to post


You wanna be careful throwing around misnomers yourself there knuckles.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump for president on SNL tonight. So watch it


Trump is more than likely going to set a new viewers record tonight. Fuck I like winners.

Oh and mexicans love Trump.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

I wonder what is going to happen to that 5K for saying "Trump is a racist" at SNL tonight? What If Trump says it first and they have to pay Trump? What If everybody says it and the protesters run out of money? This is going to be very Funny tonight.

Huge ratings Huge.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump for president on SNL tonight. So watch it


why do you think that people go to college for four years to learn plumbing?

and why are you running away from your own stupidity now?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you think that people go to college for four years to learn plumbing?





Not GOP said:


> No, not unless it specializes in complex, industrial scale and/or public utility and sewer plumbing. Why do you ask?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The post says after four years working in the field, a plumber will become a journeyman. He only cited college as a contrast to the liberal way of doing things.


people don't go to college for four years to become plumbers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy Pants,
> 
> Who fucking cares. Go poop on a public floor somewhere and give your friends something to do.


did you ever find a "solution" to the fact that mexicans live in this nation?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> did you ever find a "solution" to the fact that mexicans live in this nation?


Give the nation one more year and your wish could come true.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> read it again, dumbass.
> 
> "Now you have this nerd in school studying plumbing 4 years later he is out of *college* and looking for the plumbing job"
> 
> ...


i used that as a example ok i put it another way 
A person goes to university or college to become a petroleum engineer he is in school for 4 years taking out personal school loans maybe working at coffee shop lol or wendies ???
Meanwhile what i did was worked up the ranks from broom pusher to Actual Driller on drilling rig mind you this was 2.5 years from nothing to driller i am a exception caught on rather fast ..
By 3th year i am relief push by 4th year i am already working under a consultant have all my tickets mind you that is close to 8000.000 and up to date and paid in full
conclusion ,, this college student coming out of enginering school has no tickets no references no experience nothing ..
Now he spent 30,000 plus gong to school for fuck all meanwhile previous 4 years he was there i was bringing home 120,000 now 7th year 340,000 8 months worth of work
Who is in better shape even if i quiteor jumped ship surely any gas company will hire me before this new guy with 0 experience right
college degree or not 
90 percent of kids going to college never find a job in there field unless there becoming a doctor but in most cases they not only wasted there time but they wasted there lifes not making money but instead right out of the gate owing money is this the mercian dream or like a pyramid scheme cause that student loan will never ever go away


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

I was just watching the news and the SNL event coming up and it looks like there is a huge mexican fan base cheering for Trump waving signs that say Trump and jumping up and down. Most of the signs have some spanish written on them with Trump in big letters. Someone from the left should tell them to write there signs in english so they don't look like Trump supporters. lol


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

Uncle buck meanwhile this college student is in debt at the wrong age to begin with meaning just starting out he is at a disadvantage right out of the gate ..
mean while he dreams of that dream car that he will never own
i am driving it lol that is the difference today non of them got the balls to actually fight for something they want they figure it should be given to them
uncle buck you know what kinda vette this is lol ?? here is a hint it can hang with what the world has to offer 6.2 liter 638 hp Stock


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Give the nation one more year and your wish could come true.


getting rid of mexicans so we stop "educating mexico" is your dream, racist loser.

your wife is fat and you are a cheese eating fraud.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Uncle buck meanwhile this college student is in debt at the wrong age to begin with meaning just starting out he is at a disadvantage right out of the gate ..
> mean while he dreams of that dream car that he will never own
> i am driving it lol that is the difference today non of them got the balls to actually fight for something they want they figure it should be given to them
> uncle buck you know what kinda vette this is lol ?? here is a hint it can hang with what the world has to offer 6.2 liter 638 hp Stock
> View attachment 3537869View attachment 3537870 View attachment 3537872


your daddy has a nice car, kiddo.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

lol ok there dude my daddy is 88 years old nice try


----------



## ChesusRice (Nov 7, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Why do so many among us have a problem understanding/comprehending what the word *illegal* means?
> Particularly in this specific context.
> It is so much easier to simply call Trump a racist....
> Thereby avoiding the substance of this problem/issue!!!


Well then. 
Let's make them legal. 
And now you don't have a problem with them...right?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> getting rid of mexicans so we stop "educating mexico" is your dream, racist loser.
> 
> your wife is fat and you are a cheese eating fraud.


Like I care what you think poopy pants. Mexicans love Trump. Gravy, yum.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Well then.
> Let's make them legal.
> And now you don't have a problem with them...right?


Thats exactly what Trump is going to do is make them legal. Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 7, 2015)

Wavels said:


> No, you quite conveniently misconstrue...
> Trump only berates and demeans those who have* broken* US law...deservedly so!
> He deplores law* breakers*, as should you!


I've done work at Trump towers and several of his buildings doing HVAC construction and he treats Hispanics with disdain, he wasn't like that when he was in Brooklyn it's only once he moved to Manhattan, he is scum. 

B4L


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's bullshit and you know it. Man, if you libtards (and the mass media) couldn't spin and smear conservatives, your lives would not be complete.
> 
> He "says" he will build a wall to stop illegal immigration and make Mexico pay for it. You can build a wall that works. FWIW, Krauthammer described how to do in his book. Trump builds stuff, big buildings stuff. He can get it done.
> 
> ...


How about we pass a law to fine employers (like Trump) $100,000.00 for every illegal they hire.....we won't need a wall....


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I was just watching the news and the SNL event coming up and it looks like there is a huge mexican fan base cheering for Trump waving signs that say Trump and jumping up and down. Most of the signs have some spanish written on them with Trump in big letters. Someone from the left should tell them to write there signs in english so they don't look like Trump supporters. lol


Did those signs say "yo me paso Trump por el culo"? Because I do everyday.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> How about we pass a law to fine employers (like Trump) $100,000.00 for every illegal they hire.....we won't need a wall....


Thats a good idea, the wall and the fine, that should do it for sure.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Did those signs say "yo me paso Trump por el culo"? Because I do everyday.
> 
> B4L


I don't read spanish sorry.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I don't read spanish sorry.


NP I'll translate "i wipe my ass with Trump"

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 7, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> NP I'll translate "i wipe my ass with Trump"
> 
> B4L


Fuck , did it leave a mark?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Thats a good idea, the wall and the fine, that should do it for sure.


If you pass the fine & save your money on the wall, it will only get in the way of all the Mexicans going south...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

Skinning, gutting, and cutting up catfish is not easy or pleasant work. No one knows this better than Randy Rhodes, president of Harvest Select, which has a processing plant in impoverished Uniontown, Ala. For years, Rhodes has had trouble finding Americans willing to grab a knife and stand 10 or more hours a day in a cold, wet room for minimum wage and skimpy benefits.

Most of his employees are Guatemalan. Or they were, until Alabama enacted an immigration law in September that requires police to question people they suspect might be in the U.S. illegally and punish businesses that hire them. The law, known as HB56, is intended to scare off undocumented workers, and in that regard it’s been a success. It’s also driven away legal immigrants who feared being harassed.

Rhodes arrived at work on Sept. 29, the day the law went into effect, to discover many of his employees missing. Panicked, he drove an hour and a half north to Tuscaloosa, where many of the immigrants who worked for him lived. Rhodes, who doesn’t speak Spanish, struggled to get across how much he needed them. He urged his workers to come back. Only a handful did. “We couldn’t explain to them that some of the things they were scared of weren’t going to happen,” Rhodes says. “I wanted them to see that I was their friend, and that we were trying to do the right thing.”


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

His ex-employees joined an exodus of thousands of immigrant field hands, hotel housekeepers, dishwashers, chicken plant employees, and construction workers who have fled Alabama for other states. Like Rhodes, many employers who lost workers followed federal requirements—some even used the E-Verify system—and only found out their workers were illegal when they disappeared.

In their wake are thousands of vacant positions and hundreds of angry business owners staring at unpicked tomatoes, uncleaned fish, and unmade beds. “Somebody has to figure this out. The immigrants aren’t coming back to Alabama—they’re gone,” Rhodes says. “I have 158 jobs, and I need to give them to somebody.”

There’s no shortage of people he could give those jobs to. In Alabama, some 211,000 people are out of work. In rural Perry County, where Harvest Select is located, the unemployment rate is 18.2 percent, twice the national average. One of the big selling points of the immigration law was that it would free up jobs that Republican Governor Robert Bentley said immigrants had stolen from recession-battered Americans. Yet native Alabamians have not come running to fill these newly liberated positions. Many employers think the law is ludicrous and fought to stop it. Immigrants aren’t stealing anything from anyone, they say. Businesses turned to foreign labor only because they couldn’t find enough Americans to take the work they were offering.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

At a moment when the country is relentless focused on unemployment, there are still jobs that often go unfilled. These are difficult, dirty, exhausting jobs that, for previous generations, were the first rickety step on the ladder to prosperity. They still are—just not for Americans.

For decades many of Alabama’s industries have benefited from a compliant foreign workforce and a state government that largely looked the other way on wages, working conditions, and immigration status. With so many foreign workers now effectively banished from the work pool and jobs sitting empty, businesses must contend with American workers who have higher expectations for themselves and their employers—even in a terrible economy where work is hard to find. “I don’t consider this a labor shortage,” says Tom Surtees, Alabama’s director of industrial relations, himself the possessor of a job few would want: calming business owners who have seen their employees vanish. “We’re transitioning from a business model. Whether an employer in agriculture used migrant workers, or whether it’s another industry that used illegal immigrants, they had a business model and that business model is going to have to change.”


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 7, 2015)

Tough shit for Rhodes, boo fuckin hoo.. Nobody should work for 5$ an hour for ten hours a day..legal or not.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

Joey Bearden, who owns a 30-acre farm nearby, waits for his turn to speak. “The governor stepped in and started this bill because he wants to put people back to work—they’re not coming!” says Bearden. “I’ve been farming 25 years, and I can count on my hand the number of Americans that stuck.”

It’s a hard-to-resist syllogism: Dirty jobs are available; Americans won’t fill them; thus, Americans are too soft for dirty jobs. Why else would so many unemployed people turn down the opportunity to work during a recession? Of course, there’s an equally compelling obverse. Why should farmers and plant owners expect people to take a back-breaking seasonal job with low pay and no benefits just because they happen to be offering it? If no one wants an available job—especially in extreme times—maybe the fault doesn’t rest entirely with the people turning it down. Maybe the market is inefficient.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

The money isn’t good—$2 per basket, plus $600 to clear the three acres when the vines were picked clean—but he figures it’s better than sitting around. Plus, the transportation is free, provided by Jerry Spencer, who runs a community-supported agriculture program in Birmingham. That helps, because the farm is an hour north of Birmingham and the gas money adds up.

Durr thinks of himself as fit—he’s all chiseled muscle—but he is surprised at how hard the work is. “Not everyone is used to this. I ain’t used to it,” he says while taking a break in front of his truck. “But I’m getting used to it.”

Yet after three weeks in the fields, he is frustrated. His crew of seven has dropped down to two. “A lot of people look at this as slave work. I say, you do what you have to do,” Durr says. “My mission is to finish these acres. As long as I’m here, I’m striving for something.” In a neighboring field, Cedric Rayford is working a row. The 28-year-old came up with two friends from Gadsden, Ala., after hearing on the radio that farmers were hiring. The work is halfway complete when one member of their crew decides to quit. Rayford and crewmate Marvin Turner try to persuade their friend to stay and finish the job. Otherwise, no one will get paid. Turner even offers $20 out of his own pocket as a sweetener to no effect. “When a man’s mind is made up, there’s about nothing you can do,” he says.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

Yup boo fucking who lol Who would you hire Turner, who usually works as a landscaper, agrees the pay is too low. At $75 in gas for the three days, he figures he won’t even break even. The men finish their cigarettes. Turner glances up the hill at Castro’s work crew. “Look,” he says. “You got immigrants doing more than what blacks or whites will. Look at them, they just work and work all day. They don’t look at it like it’s a hard job. They don’t take breaks!”


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 7, 2015)

Moral of the story is Americans are to soft i could pull 50 baskets a day easy make 100 bucks a day with a 600 bonus for clearing 3 acres ??? is it that bad of pay even if they paid a amercian 25 bucks a hr still take him 5 times longer to clear it lol thats the sad truth you would work at a crawl and at the end if you were the owner you take a loss should the owner take a loss ???
or maybe hike up tomatoes for 30 bucks for 3 of them @ the store
Then you cry cause these people purchased home and are living and getting ahead yet you feel wronged cause you cant seem to get ahead or keep up with the jones 
its all about priorities you want that flashy necklace and 80 " plasma and these people are happy with 20" TV food on there table and a home that one day will be theres


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 8, 2015)

The cost of living is too high to expect anyone to work for chump change. Those guys probably make 50$ a day cash and pay no taxes. 

Mexicans are hard workin MFers .. I've seen 140 lb mexicans hang 12' x 4' x 5/8" sheets of drywall on ceilings alone... Drill in one hand, using their neck and head and they move fast.. The ceilings are always double rocked too for fire-sound building codes.. I hung one to see how hard it was and it took me probably 90 seconds.. It was hard.. These guys do it in 45 seconds and they do it for 8 hours a day.. Not to mention these mexicans were 45-50 lbs lighter than me.. Those sheets weight over a hundred lbs.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 8, 2015)

Thats what i mean people need to back off on these people there taking the low end jobs that many wold not even bother there here to work there friendly mean no harm but everyone thinks there taking away there jobs which i find really fucking funny most americans wouldn't last 4 hrs doing there work legal or not USA did sign a treaty to bring them in to work after world war 2
they surely are not fucking up the system,, Your government has
There just trying to make a living like any other joe


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 8, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Fuck , did it leave a mark?


Yup, my shit on his face!

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 8, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Thats what i mean people need to back off on these people there taking the low end jobs that many wold not even bother there here to work there friendly mean no harm but everyone thinks there taking away there jobs which i find really fucking funny most americans wouldn't last 4 hrs doing there work legal or not USA did sign a treaty to bring them in to work after world war 2
> they surely are not fucking up the system,, Your government has
> There just trying to make a living like any other joe


Hey DV, You have a lot of tear jerking stories. Trump will be the best thing for them, all they will have to do is sign up and go to work. The american dream with house and picket fence and little puppies jumping around.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 8, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yup, my shit on his face!
> 
> B4L


Sorry about your luck.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> If you pass the fine & save your money on the wall, it will only get in the way of all the Mexicans going south...


Trump says the wall will be a great wall so more than likely it will have some bad ass flood gates. To be honest and joking aside I believe the only ones that are going though the gate would be the ones that we don't want here that are not working or staying out of trouble with violent crimes. 

The rest of them will sign up and continue with their american dream. imo


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 8, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I've done work at Trump towers and several of his buildings doing HVAC construction and he treats Hispanics with disdain, he wasn't like that when he was in Brooklyn it's only once he moved to Manhattan, he is scum.
> 
> B4L


Speaking of prejudice, yours is showing. Fox "The Five" discuss Trump and politics in general on a daily basis and more than one witness has seen Trump shake hands and take time out while coming and going to show concern for all employees including custodians. This is before he was announcing running for office, like last year. Janitors opine when seeing him go by, "I want to be like him some day!" 

True story.....

As an aside, might want to check your attitude at the door before entering his house.


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

spandy said:


> Because Canada has good weed, and their country isn't completely out of fucking control.
> 
> Or maybe America just hates Mexicans.


Yes I know this is an old post. I agree Canada has great resources for growing weed. There are few differences between Canada and the US. So few that after a week being there it doesn't feel that different than here. Stuff there is more expensive. 

The huge thing Canada has going for it. Border security. If you don't have a passport or the right papers you can't go in eithier direction.

Peace to the 9


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

This country needs a leader with big balls and a huge dick. Most important he shouldn't be afraid to rock with his cock out! Trump would kick ass and take names. There will no longer be any negotiating with terrorist. That is wrong. We paid dearly when that happened. Shortly after that ISIS formed. There was no surprise there. Its time for this country to not be affraid of stepping on toes. To setting up an ironclad system to free up our money. Face it! We are Chinas bitch. The o is so wishy washy that it is terrible. He's like the kid that always gets picked on. Has zero spine. Trump you can tell he is willing to do the job. When the republicans were asked is they would switch sides if it doesn't work here. Trumps answer of saying he can't promise that is a move of power. Everyone on that stage looked like a deer in head lights when that question came up. A surgeon for a president. Please! Hillary. Thats a joke without adding anything to it. 

Now is the time. We have been given way to many passes. Time for us to hunt and chase down the ball.
We need a man of power. Theses last 7 years are the worst I know of. Failed policy after failed policy. Then to bypass congress to get his weak policy through was utterly disscusting. Your not a king. 

Time for america to trade there Airsoft gun for a sniper riffle. Here is the o's gun.. http://www.target.com/p/nerf-zombie-strike-zed-squad-longshot-cs-12-blaster/-/A-15268007#prodSlot=medium_1_23&term=airsoft+gun

Here is trumps gun.. http://world.guns.ru/sniper/sniper-rifles/usa/thor_m40-e.html

Get the picture.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes, it's time to get the wimp out of office and get some one in that will kick butt and not take any shit off folks. All of the Republican candidates are of that ilk. Look at the way Carly F. handed those dumb, mean spirited bitches on The View a few days ago as they tried to spin their way out of calling her ugly.

My prediction - Hillary will get the nomination or 'coronation' if you will for the Dems.

Neither Trump nor Carson will get the Republican nomination. Who will is up for grabs. Any one of them would be far more smarter, honest, open, and less devisive than Billary. I mean when Billary publicly declares that Republicans are her biggest enemy, what does that suggest about her character and willingness to compromise?


----------



## ginwilly (Nov 8, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Thats what i mean people need to back off on these people there taking the low end jobs that many wold not even bother there here to work there friendly mean no harm but everyone thinks there taking away there jobs which i find really fucking funny most americans wouldn't last 4 hrs doing there work legal or not USA did sign a treaty to bring them in to work after world war 2
> they surely are not fucking up the system,, Your government has
> There just trying to make a living like any other joe


I've heard about another aspect that doesn't get talked about. I put myself through school building mobile homes, a lot of migrant workers there too because it was hot sucky work. The migrant workers shared crappy single-wides sometimes living up to 15 people in each. Here's the shitty part, they were charged by the head at 100 per. This was 20 years ago and people were getting up to 1500 a month for a run down single wide trailer. Even when legal, people took advantage of migrant workers.

These guys worked hard all day and never called in sick. Most of them worked for a year, saved every dime and went back home "wealthy" in comparison to when they arrived. It worked out well for their families if their intent was to go back home. 

When I was rehab director and couldn't find a PT to come to rural GA, HR found a South African who needed sponsorship and brought her over on a two year contract. She was the best PT I've ever worked with and the lowest paid. My assistants were all making more than her. It's not just the Mexican migrants we take advantage of. 8 years later she now has my old job making 6 figures and is a citizen, so it worked out well for both parties, but she definitely paid her dues to come here.

The hospitalist program the hospitals have moved to has seen a rise in hiring foreign doctors. If you don't know what it is, they are full time hospital employees. Your regular doctor rarely comes to see you anymore like they used to. These doctors for the most part suffer from a communication problem and of course, are cheaper.

It's not just un-skilled migrants we take advantage of, even the most educated get used as a cheaper alternative, but it get's their feet in the door so to speak so it's hard to call it unfair.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 8, 2015)

What exactly are you calling for @9leaves ?


----------



## ChesusRice (Nov 8, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Trump says the wall will be a great wall so more than likely it will have some bad ass flood gates. To be honest and joking aside I believe the only ones that are going though the gate would be the ones that we don't want here that are not working or staying out of trouble with violent crimes.
> 
> The rest of them will sign up and continue with their american dream. imo


It takes on average 18 years for a visa to get even looked at if you are Mexican.
If a Mexican could sign up they would.
Fucking racist. Why not just admit you hate brown people?


----------



## ginwilly (Nov 8, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> It takes on average 18 years for a visa to get even looked at if you are Mexican.
> If a Mexican could sign up they would.
> Fucking racist. Why not just admit you hate brown people?


That's what needs to be fixed. I know a Canadian couple that took 11 years to get the paperwork in order to come here legally.

No way that should take longer than a year. You could have one person total working the claims and it shouldn't take 18 years.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 8, 2015)

Trump i personally think is the best choice like i stated before, but there will be no wall all this is political propaganda no different when Harper used to smear campaign on Trudeau,, he is to young blah blah trump will be no different then any last 5 presidents, its all TALK TALK but no action ,, 
It was mentioned above that foreign doctors are coming in more n more ,, You ever wonder why shit most nurses are from Canada down there they get lured the pay is better end of story 
Would you sell a pound of weed or 800 bucks in your area when if you took a 2 hr drive and you could unload it for 2500 ??? 
Its mentioned that they save up there money cause they live like 10 of them in 1 mobile home or trailer trash ,..
If you think about it that is dam smart split costs cleaning ,,, were to proud to do something like that but rather struggle and keep up with the jones 
I am Canadian and starting to look at retirement but here is the kicker selling off everything and moving to Costa rica and why ?? cause i will live out the remaining life as a king person only needs couple hundred thousand dollars no need to get rapped from my Government in taxes and other bs things living on a beach drinking margarita's is everyones goal live long and prosper lol but 
i figure with all assets sold and debt free get the fuck out of dodge who knows start up some type of business there with FB page lol wtf right 
guess that will make me a imagrant


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 8, 2015)

I do think Trump is going to win the nomination and Bernie will wipe the floor with him in a landslide.


----------



## fandango (Nov 8, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> That's what needs to be fixed. I know a Canadian couple that took 11 years to get the paperwork in order to come here legally.
> 
> No way that should take longer than a year. You could have one person total working the claims and it shouldn't take 18 years.


Take the lazy white or other american that will not fill a basket of fruit for 50 bucks a day and give them a job in the immigration office
because once the job is given out,the pay is good and you can just sit on your ass,like do nothing and not get fire.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 8, 2015)

What i find funny is how many here are actual native american ? i forgot you litterally wiped tem out of existence, as well as the Buffalo ..
but the truth is you all screaming about imagrants when 99 percent of you all are actual imagrants 1st gen second gen etc some may fall further back but truth is were all imagrants what gives us a right to deny someone a chance for a better life
I agree if they fuck up in the probationary time here to be extradited back to there country of origin .. but fuck me sounds kinda moot screaming at Mexicans or any other nationality truth is most of our ancestors landed here on the boat
is it right that i work 50 years to support some lazy cock sucker on welfare or aish i say fuck em that is what we need to adress not some imagrant actually working or a ilegal working for peanuts Its pretty sad when we resort to the bottom of a issue and use that as that is amercias worst issue lol think about it
If you think about it these workers could make a better change to america its all about getting tax money out of them but come up with a idea to make it work for the goverment
they do not give a fuck about you guys they already see that
while you rot away and cry there taking your jobs maybe you can learn something WORK ETHIC


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> What i find funny is how many here are actual native american ? i forgot you litterally wiped tem out of existence, as well as the Buffalo ..
> but the truth is you all screaming about imagrants when 99 percent of you all are actual imagrants 1st gen second gen etc some may fall further back but truth is were all imagrants what gives us a right to deny someone a chance for a better life
> I agree if they fuck up in the probationary time here to be extradited back to there country of origin .. but fuck me sounds kinda moot screaming at Mexicans or any other nationality truth is most of our ancestors landed here on the boat
> is it right that i work 50 years to support some lazy cock sucker on welfare or aish i say fuck em that is what we need to adress not some imagrant actually working or a ilegal working for peanuts Its pretty sad when we resort to the bottom of a issue and use that as that is amercias worst issue lol think about it


if you don't like it here, get back on the boat and make like a tree.......leave


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Fox "The Five"


reported as spam.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

According to NBC, _SNL_ had a whopping 6.6 household rating on Saturday night, easily beating the season’s previous high: the 41st season premiere last month, hosted by Miley Cyrus and with a guest appearance by none other than … Hillary Clinton. In fact, Trump’s overnight rating was 47 percent higher than the Miley/Hillary episode.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> I've heard about another aspect that doesn't get talked about. I put myself through school building mobile homes, a lot of migrant workers there too because it was hot sucky work. The migrant workers shared crappy single-wides sometimes living up to 15 people in each. Here's the shitty part, they were charged by the head at 100 per. This was 20 years ago and people were getting up to 1500 a month for a run down single wide trailer. Even when legal, people took advantage of migrant workers.
> 
> These guys worked hard all day and never called in sick. Most of them worked for a year, saved every dime and went back home "wealthy" in comparison to when they arrived. It worked out well for their families if their intent was to go back home.
> 
> ...


well, maybe it's hard for a white supremacist like you to call taking advantage of migrants unfair. but it is.

name those "geographic regions" sometime, klanman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Trump i personally think is the best choice


you also think people go to college for four years to become plumbers. you are a very stupid person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> According to NBC, _SNL_ had a whopping 6.6 household rating on Saturday night, easily beating the season’s previous high: the 41st season premiere last month, hosted by Miley Cyrus and with a guest appearance by none other than … Hillary Clinton. In fact, Trump’s overnight rating was 47 percent higher than the Miley/Hillary episode.


so why are you rooting so hard for the GOP then, especially with a name like yours, munchbox?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 8, 2015)

dude i am Canadian and have a great life stress free i give to charity as a taxable benifit i learned long ago how to play the game not my fault you guys have not 
You guys got to get the were are the best out of heads you never were and never will be 
Cause you guys are really good for is causing trouble look at iraq is it better ??? then before ,, Isreal ?? syria everything you guys get your nose into you fuck up plain n simple 
USA has been fighting ISIS there actual partners i you think about it to cause havoc in the middle east lol again someone doing your dirty work .. yet what russia did in one week USA has not accomplished in one year but how much tax money was spent ?? lol or how much do you have to pay back yup be proud your american right the star spangled banner , truth is other countries always clean up your mess and frankly its starting to show there sick of it .. 
you guys are screaming about ilegals 
Tell me something so your more then happy to pay your amercian friends 25 a hr to trim your plants ??? 
meanwhile the guy down the block uses mexicans and not only payed decent but made a killing You sir will be out of business in years to come thems are facts america is out sourcing getting something for cheaper 
but again this is fuck all to the horrors coming your way buddy see China and Russia are dumping US bonds i am guessing April is when your world gets turned around as other countries start dumping your treasuries lets wait n see what happens


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

You just don't get it.....the rest of the world swallowed the hook-line-and-sinker of the 'American Dream' also. and They (fill in your country) are soooo heavily vested in the US economy that if the USA goes down we take you all with us......we are simply "Too Big to Fail"....


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

Ted Cruz rips into Obama's immigration enforcement policies:


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 8, 2015)

what i find really funny is USA has become dependent on foreign countries buying there debt same way someone becomes dependent on welfare 
here is a big question what country does usa not owe money to


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> what i find really funny is USA has become dependent on foreign countries buying there debt same way someone becomes dependent on welfare
> here is a big question what country does usa not owe money to


NOBODY!.....that's the con


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

How many illegal alien murderers does the Obama Administration release into the public on a daily basis? Rapists? Drunk drivers? does anybody know?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How many illegal alien murderers does the Obama Administration release into the public on a daily basis? Rapists? Drunk drivers? does anybody know?


about the same as the legal ones...


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> about the same as the legal ones...


Wrong Answer. Legal citizens don't go through the immigration court system. Which is backed up by a half million cases, and makes it easy for people to slip through the cracks, which includes bullshit technicalities., and the Obama Administration simply not enforcing the law. According to a DHS memo, Obama plans to circumevent the 5th circuit courts injunction to cease executive amnesty.So if he wasn't a dictator before, I guess that makes him one now, doesn't it?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Wrong Answer. Legal citizens don't go through the immigration court system. Which is backed up by a half million cases, and makes it easy for people to slip through the cracks, which includes bullshit technicalities., and the Obama Administration simply not enforcing the law. According to a DHS memo, Obama plans to circumevent the 5th circuit courts injunction to cease executive amnesty.So if he wasn't a dictator before, I guess that makes him one now, doesn't it?


no that makes him President....


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> no that makes him President....


Not if he ignores a direct order from a Federal Court. He doesn't have the power to over ride it


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How many illegal alien murderers does the Obama Administration release into the public on a daily basis? Rapists? Drunk drivers? does anybody know?


how much do you get paid to spam us with this bullshit, chumlee?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> So if he wasn't a dictator before, I guess that makes him one now, doesn't it?


if obama is a dictator, then why are you still here badmouthing him every day with your racist, debunked, right wing bullshit?

why has he not had you killed yet, fatso?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Nov 8, 2015)

this one is for you uncle buck sounds just like you...


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 8, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> this one is for you uncle buck sounds just like you...


Are you pissy that Donald Trump is getting called out on his bullshit? Because this video is hilarious and true as one Latino to some weird white guy that has had to never deal with shit like this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> this one is for you uncle buck sounds just like you...


you don't have to convince me that you've got a racist hate boner for mexicans, you did that already loser.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> how much do you get paid to spam us with this bullshit, chumlee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> you claim I'm beenthere, then freedomworks, then munchbox, and now I'm some guy named chumleee?
> You can't be serious



chumlee is freedumbworks/munchbox, dumbass.

remember when balzac89 outed you and we looked up your youtube videos, fatass?

LOL!


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> What exactly are you calling for @9leaves ?


Trump mentality. Or Trump. Some time in the armed forces for regiment and ethics. A person that also has interrogation skills. Not X Cop someone that's been in the sandbox. We need a soldier for the up coming fixing America needs.

The president needs to do lots of things and make lots of important decisions. Well the guy must like pot and automatic guns. Just for fun. All that we need is a hero. Not a pun. We need saving. The delusional people that say things are getting better are crazy. 

That lady doesn't stand a chance. That's why she will be put up against a fierce Republican. A sacrificial lamb to say. That will end her chances of running again. The last nail should have been put in that coffin a long time ago. 

A Soldier will also know how to control the war and bring people home. That is something he will do but will not broadcast it for the entire world to hear. All public released news should have a 2 week after delay. We have a right to know. Just not before or as it happens or that day. Those bastards probably get off to that when they see it on TV. 

I Love this country. I hate the choices it has made. Ignorant people bother me. Because they do go and vote. 

Didn't mean it to be this long. Just extremely disappointed with what we have.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

Trump has never been a soldier....


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> I've heard about another aspect that doesn't get talked about. I put myself through school building mobile homes, a lot of migrant workers there too because it was hot sucky work. The migrant workers shared crappy single-wides sometimes living up to 15 people in each. Here's the shitty part, they were charged by the head at 100 per. This was 20 years ago and people were getting up to 1500 a month for a run down single wide trailer. Even when legal, people took advantage of migrant workers.
> 
> These guys worked hard all day and never called in sick. Most of them worked for a year, saved every dime and went back home "wealthy" in comparison to when they arrived. It worked out well for their families if their intent was to go back home.
> 
> ...


These people need to come legally and get citizenship. If they have zero intention of doing that. Well I guess they will always be a slave. Now if they got citizenship and get treated like a second class citizen. Then we have a problem with that.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump has never been a soldier....


Obama is a community organizer


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Trump has never been a soldier....


I know. I was listing qualities that another person. Not trump needs. We need more drone attacks. House sweeping in the sandbox should not be a war crime.


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Obama is a community organizer


He couldn't organize a card catalog in an old library.


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

So here's one. What should we do for border control?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

9leaves said:


> He couldn't organize a card catalog in an old library.


No, but he can agitate the hell out of people. Isn't that really what it's all about?


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

I was thinking more like the movie Purge. People buy a license. It states once you enter the zone its up to you if you survive. Take down the fence. Don't need it anyhow. I'm not racist. I see a solution to a problem zone that is all out of control. I'm sure there would be a line to get a killing license.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

9leaves said:


> I was thinking more like the movie Purge. People buy a license. It states once you enter the zone its up to you if you survive. Take down the fence. Don't need it anyhow. I'm not racist. I see a solution to a problem zone that is all out of control. I'm sure there would be a line to get a killing license.


you watch too many movies....


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes I do. I know its outside of the box. Could work.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

But it needs to be humane. First we start with the murderers and the rapists and the gang members. We don't want to deport all illegals, but it's important to start with high expectations, so that when you negotiate down, you are still getting most of what you want. Which is the bad guys OUT!


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

My idea didn't have a deportation option. But if you want to come down to it. Each one should be given a chance to be a citizen. If they say no. Well then..


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 8, 2015)

Just as long as you vote Trump bro. That's all that matters


----------



## ginwilly (Nov 8, 2015)

9leaves said:


> These people need to come legally and get citizenship. If they have zero intention of doing that. Well I guess they will always be a slave. Now if they got citizenship and get treated like a second class citizen. Then we have a problem with that.


The ones I was talking about were legal migrants. They were definitely taken advantage of, but I guess that's part of the price they pay to come here. Everyone is taken advantage of at some point, so you can't stop that, you can only learn from it, but some of the practices are borderline criminal. Renting a run down single-wide and letting 15 people live there because you charge by the head is borderline to me.


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Just as long as you vote Trump bro. That's all that matters


If he's on the ballot you bet. I vote straight republican. Just look for the R's


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

9leaves said:


> If he's on the ballot you bet. I vote straight republican. Just look for the R's


I vote for a republican is a vote for law enforcement...


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I vote for a republican is a vote for law enforcement...


Since when?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2015)

9leaves said:


> Since when?


LEO organizations always support republican candidates....


----------



## 9leaves (Nov 8, 2015)

Maybe things should be solved in law on a local level. Not having the president talk about some shooting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

9leaves said:


> Ignorant people bother me.


yeah, you bother me too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> No, but he can agitate the hell out of people. Isn't that really what it's all about?


and you claim you're totally not racist?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I vote for a republican is a vote for law enforcement...


Which is exactly why I'll never pull the lever for one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

9leaves said:


> I was thinking more like the movie Purge. People buy a license. It states once you enter the zone its up to you if you survive. Take down the fence. Don't need it anyhow. I'm not racist. I see a solution to a problem zone that is all out of control. I'm sure there would be a line to get a killing license.


so you want to license people to shoot immigrants, but you are totally not racist?

you are more of a homicidal racist than the KKK ya know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2015)

ginwilly said:


> The ones I was talking about were legal migrants.





Not GOP said:


> what were they promised when they came here illegaly?


how fucking stupid are you, munchbox?

learn to read.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 8, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Just as long as you vote Trump bro. That's all that matters


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 9, 2015)

The only thing Trump has ever been good for is self promotion. He has ostracized everyone who isn't a white male and I hate to brake it to ya...but that aint gonna cut it. 

So please do vote for him...it weeds out the crazy, racist votes from the other horrid republican options that might actually stand a chance without a multi split vote. Now if only we could find a democrat worth a fuck...cause im not sure Bernie can take it either.

And in preparation for the shitstorm of "FUCKING SOCIALIST!!" comments sure to ensue by uttering Bernie's name let me sum up all your comments for you in a nice package.

RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 9, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> The only thing Trump has ever been good for is self promotion. He has ostracized everyone who isn't a white male and I hate to brake it to ya...but that aint gonna cut it.
> 
> So please do vote for him...it weeds out the crazy, racist votes from the other horrid republican options that might actually stand a chance without a multi split vote. Now if only we could find a democrat worth a fuck...cause im not sure Bernie can take it either.
> 
> ...


you still have Hillary, right? Regardless of who the Republican nominee is, most of the Hispanic vote is going to the Democrats. The bigger issue is, will the candidate be able to get conservatives to show up and vote, or will they just sit at home like it's a Romney election?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 9, 2015)

londonfog said:


> You sound like a person who would complain about public schools whilst he and his family attended and received a diploma. Do you feel forced when you drive on government maintained roads ? Are your rights violated when come upon a stop sign, place by the government to control traffic. Does wearing your seat belt put you in a rage ? Do you hate Air traffic controllers ?
> All I ask is that you keep paying your taxes, so I can keep getting my retirement check for my duties in the USAF.




Let it be, let it be
Let it be, yeah, let it be
Whisper words of wisdom
Let it be


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 9, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Which is exactly why I'll never pull the lever for one.


How juvenile.....to not support LEO when they put their lives on the line daily to protect your sorry ass.

Unfortunately I'm afraid that the Donald is the only one that could beat that dishonest, distrustful cunt.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> How juvenile.....to not support LEO when they put their lives on the line daily to protect your sorry ass.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm afraid that the Donald is the only one that could beat that dishonest, distrustful cunt.


I am looking forward to the Trump, Hillary debates.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 9, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> How juvenile.....to not support LEO when they put their lives on the line daily to protect your sorry ass.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm afraid that the Donald is the only one that could beat that dishonest, distrustful cunt.


I haven't heard of single NSA agent losing his life protecting me from phone calls.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 9, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> How juvenile.....to not support LEO when they put their lives on the line daily to protect your sorry ass.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm afraid that the Donald is the only one that could beat that dishonest, distrustful cunt.


Life on the line, lol. I would go into "Why", but I'm afraid that you wouldn't be able to comprehend it anyway (Trump supporters can't be that bright). So I'll do my best to dumb it down for you: * FUCK THE POLICE!!!*


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Life on the line, lol. I would go into "Why", but I'm afraid that you wouldn't be able to comprehend it anyway (Trump supporters can't be that bright). So I'll do my best to dumb it down for you: * FUCK THE POLICE!!!*


You color the red part like you think it's smart. Are you on the wrong thread?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 9, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> You color the red part like you think it's smart. Are you on the wrong thread?


I'm sorry. Was I even talking to you? You fucking Trump idiots are actually dumber than I thought.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm sorry. Was I even talking to you? You fucking Trump idiots are actually dumber than I thought.


You keep talking like that and Trumps numbers will continue to go up. imo You should pace your self over the next 12 months so you don't pop like a zit before you have a chance to vote.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 9, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> You keep talking like that and Trumps numbers will continue to go up. imo You should pace your self over the next 12 months so you don't pop like a zit before you have a chance to vote.


There you go talking to me without permission. Didn't we discuss this already. And I'd wager a year's salary against Trump winning.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 9, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Life on the line, lol. I would go into "Why", but I'm afraid that you wouldn't be able to comprehend it anyway (Trump supporters can't be that bright). So I'll do my best to dumb it down for you: * FUCK THE POLICE!!!*


reported as bear scat. You basically post the same shit everyday.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> There you go talking to me without permission. Didn't we discuss this already. And I'd wager a year's salary against Trump winning.


You are willing to bet a years salary? fuck thats smart. I will make you a deal without making your self look like a total fool. You can go back to your fuck the cops thread and I will not post there. Its that simple.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 9, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> reported as bear scat. You basically post the same shit everyday.


Yep. I will say FUCK THE POLICE at least once everyday for the rest of my life. Feels good too!!


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 9, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> You are willing to bet a years salary? fuck thats smart. I will make you a deal without making your self look like a total fool. You can go back to your fuck the cops thread and I will not post there. Its that simple.


Nah, champ. I'm fucking the police EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Nah, champ. I'm fucking the police EVERYWHERE!!


I figured that much. Good luck.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, I almost forgot. FUCK THE POLICE!!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 9, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How many illegal alien murderers does the Obama Administration release into the public on a daily basis? Rapists? Drunk drivers? does anybody know?


 i bet you be shocked that most are acual american citizens not illegals there to busy working and taking there money home


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 9, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I figured that much. Good luck.


FUCK THE POLICE!!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 9, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> i bet you be shocked that most are acual american citizens not illegals there to busy working and taking there money home


In 2013, The Obama administration released 193 illegal aliens with murder convictions.
426 illegals with sexual assault convictions, and
16,000 with drunk driving convictions. 

1/3 of people in prison, are here in this country illegaly. How much money would we save, if tax payers didn't have to pay for it? Especially when illegals make up such a small fraction of our population. Crunch the numbers, and then we'll compare our analysis in a little while


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> You are willing to bet a years salary? fuck thats smart. I will make you a deal without making your self look like a total fool. You can go back to your fuck the cops thread and I will not post there. Its that simple.


Nitro - 

What is it you like about Trump? 1-3 bulletpoint reasons would be appreciated my friend<hugs>

Sky


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> In 2013, The Obama administration released 193 illegal aliens with murder convictions.
> 426 illegals with sexual assault convictions, and
> 16,000 with drunk driving convictions.
> 
> 1/3 of people in prison, are here in this country illegaly. How much money would we save, if tax payers didn't have to pay for it? Especially when illegals make up such a small fraction of our population. Crunch the numbers, and then we'll compare our analysis in a little while


That really sucks. They call them south siders in the joint.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> reported as bear scat. You basically post the same shit everyday.


Um, when in Rome?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Nitro -
> 
> What is it you like about Trump? 1-3 bulletpoint reasons would be appreciated my friend<hugs>
> 
> Sky


1. I like the idea of a wall and a sign up project that will reward the hard working latino's to achieve the american dream.

2. I like the idea of fixing the ACA so people like me aren't getting shit on with 20%, 25% increases in health care.

3. I like the idea of paying less tax's with Trumps plan so I can grow my business.

4. I like the thought of someone that is going to make america great again. fuck that sounds good.

5. I like the thought of someone cleaning the white house of all the hate for half of america.

6. I like the thought of fixing this free trade crap that has gotten out of control. china, Mexico , Japan and who ever else is fucking us on trade deals. My business in the fishing industry has been fuck on free trade for decades.

Sky, Thats just a few reasons for starters.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 9, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> In 2013, The Obama administration released 193 illegal aliens with murder convictions.
> 426 illegals with sexual assault convictions, and
> 16,000 with drunk driving convictions.
> 
> 1/3 of people in prison, are here in this country illegaly. How much money would we save, if tax payers didn't have to pay for it? Especially when illegals make up such a small fraction of our population. Crunch the numbers, and then we'll compare our analysis in a little while


look at it this way
There were 3,384 homicides in Texas for the three years between 2011 and 2013, compared to an estimated 584 murder charges involving undocumented immigrants over a period stretching nearly four years.
So what was 2800 other murders done by ??? i bet you think muslims now right ??? lol yup terroists ffs


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 9, 2015)

Kinda ironic when you think about it pointing fingers at illegals yet more then 4 out of 10 american citizens are repeat offenders and end up back in jail go figure


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 9, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> look at it this way
> There were 3,384 homicides in Texas for the three years between 2011 and 2013, compared to an estimated 584 murder charges involving undocumented immigrants over a period stretching nearly four years.
> So what was 2800 other murders done by ??? i bet you think muslims now right ??? lol yup terroists ffs


According to the analysis conducted by the Texas Department of Public Safety, foreign aliens committed *611,234 unique crimes* in Texas from 2008 to 2014, including *thousands of homicides and sexual assaults*. 

The criminal aliens identified by the Texas DPS have been responsible for the most heinous types of crimes — and in astonishing numbers. From the Texas DPS report:

A review of these 177,588 defendants shows that they are responsible for at least 611,234 individual criminal charges over their criminal careers, including *2,993 homicides* and *7,695 sexual assaults*.


----------



## ChesusRice (Nov 9, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> According to the analysis conducted by the Texas Department of Public Safety, foreign aliens committed *611,234 unique crimes* in Texas from 2008 to 2014, including *thousands of homicides and sexual assaults*.
> 
> The criminal aliens identified by the Texas DPS have been responsible for the most heinous types of crimes — and in astonishing numbers. From the Texas DPS report:
> 
> A review of these 177,588 defendants shows that they are responsible for at least 611,234 individual criminal charges over their criminal careers, including *2,993 homicides* and *7,695 sexual assaults*.


BOGUS
http://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2015/jul/01/gavin-mcinnes/no-undocumented-immigrants-are-not-tied-50-texas-m/


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 9, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> BOGUS
> http://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2015/jul/01/gavin-mcinnes/no-undocumented-immigrants-are-not-tied-50-texas-m/




Yup go to the Tampa Bay Times to find out about Texas........Whodathunk..?


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 9, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm sorry. Was I even talking to you? You fucking Trump idiots are actually dumber than I thought.



You still show`n your race baiting, sunken hull, OddBall1st wannabe ass around here ?

Go hang around with gossip pro Wendy or something, she`s just like you,....Told America on TV today Trump was just OK on SNL, then proceeded to rally the mostly Black crowd about her thought that Trump should not be out being funny or entertaining, he should be out there fix`n the economy and creating jobs. Her audience agreed with a loud applause,...


.... Just goes to show how a paid personality rigged to trash Trump can`t refuse money over making herself an ass.

NEWSFLASH : Wendy, and your agreeing ass audience,....Trump is not President yet, he can`t possibly do anything Presidential, you fools.

And Kat42 from the depths of the sea (where I put him) sends up bubbles with the message that Trump supporters are dumber than he thought,....I can`t believe he even thought,...even if it is smelly shit,....


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You still show`n your race baiting, sunken hull, OddBall1st wannabe ass around here ?
> 
> Go hang around with gossip pro Wendy or something, she`s just like you,....Told America on TV today Trump was just OK on SNL, then proceeded to rally the mostly Black crowd about her thought that Trump should no be out being funny or entertaining, he should be out there fix`n the economy and creating jobs. Her audience agreed with a loud applause,...
> 
> ...


I was gonna actually read this... But I changed my mind.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 9, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I was gonna actually read this... But I changed my mind.



..........Sends down a bottle of the finest champagne,......


----------



## spandy (Nov 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Go hang around with gossip pro Wendy or something, she`s just like you,....Told America on TV today Trump was just OK on SNL, then proceeded to rally the mostly Black crowd about her thought that Trump should no be out being funny or entertaining, he should be out there fix`n the economy and creating jobs. Her audience agreed with a loud applause,...



So he's not even the pres, and she still wants to bash him by saying his ass should be out there fixing and creating? Cool, how many jobs did she create?

Fuck her couch.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> BOGUS
> http://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2015/jul/01/gavin-mcinnes/no-undocumented-immigrants-are-not-tied-50-texas-m/


Trump has alienated the Latino community support of which is critical for a win..surely he's been smart enough to crunch the numbers? 

The spin..Fall 2017 Lineup:

'The Presidential Apprentice'


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Trump has alienated the Latino community support of which is critical for a win..surely he's been smart enough to crunch the numbers?
> 
> The spin..Fall 2017 Lineup:
> 
> 'The Presidential Apprentice'


Obama won 71% of the Latino vote in 2012. Aside from Trump, name one possible republican candidate that can tap into that. That's right, nobody. So why even try? The early stages of this process mostly include energizing the base, not pandering to undecideds


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Obama won 71% of the Latino vote in 2012. Aside from Trump, name one possible republican candidate that can tap into that. That's right, nobody. So why even try? The early stages of this process mostly include energizing the base, not pandering to undecideds


Rubio


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Obama won 71% of the Latino vote in 2012. Aside from Trump, name one possible republican candidate that can tap into that. That's right, nobody. So why even try? The early stages of this process mostly include energizing the base, not pandering to undecideds


More Latinos support Jeb than Rubio thats saying something about Rubio, and Trump is upside down on likability with Latinos. Need to go to the bathroom so I can wipe my ass with my Trump face emblazon TP.

BL


----------



## socalcoolmx (Nov 10, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> More Latinos support Jeb than Rubio thats saying something about Rubio, and Trump is upside down on likability with Latinos. Need to go to the bathroom so I can wipe my ass with my Trump face emblazon TP.
> 
> BL


Where can I get my Donald Trump TP? I have to get some of that stuff what a great idea we can make some money off that stuff here in Los Angeles my latino friends all want some for their restrooms


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2015)

I would love some trump TP also! Hell, I'd voluntarily eat food that gave me the shits just so I could really enjoy the wipe-fest


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> You keep talking like that and Trumps numbers will continue to go up. imo


how much of a bet you want to make that i will keep talking and trump will lose?

i have $10,000 in cash just sitting here doing nothing. wanna wager?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 10, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> Where can I get my Donald Trump TP? I have to get some of that stuff what a great idea we can make some money off that stuff here in Los Angeles my latino friends all want some for their restrooms



They have it on Amozon.
Make sure to take a big dump before wiping your ass.

B4L


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 10, 2015)

The sad part is trump is probably the 1 selling the tp too

Anything for a buck with that whore


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Obama won 71% of the Latino vote in 2012. Aside from Trump, name one possible republican candidate that can tap into that. That's right, nobody. So why even try?


you're right. don't try at all. 

that would be perfect for the democrats, since it is numerically impossible to win the election getting such a low percentage of hispnic (and other minority) votes.

dumbass.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> The sad part is trump is probably the 1 selling the tp too
> 
> Anything for a buck with that whore



Holy shit what a great reply! LMFAO

Take a dump with Trump


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 10, 2015)

*Donald Trump Toilet Paper - Take a Dump with Trump!- Highly Collectible Novelty...*


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 10, 2015)

They did the same thing with G.W. Bush.

And I used it too.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Rubio


How is Ruby Blows going to take Hispanic votes away from Democrats? He is completely innefective, and probably the biggest puppet running for president. He is completely controlled by his big donors, their desire for H1B visas, and cheap foreign labor.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How is Ruby Blows going to take Hispanic votes away from Democrats? He is completely innefective, and probably the biggest puppet running for president. He is completely controlled by his big donors, their desire for H1B visas, and cheap foreign labor.


My bad, I misunderstood the question. I thought you were asking which republican candidate has the best chance at winning the Hispanic vote


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 10, 2015)

How come Lindsay Graham isn't in the early debate this time? Did he finally figure out his chances would be better with the Democrats?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How come Lindsay Graham isn't it the early debate this time? Did he finally figure out his chances would be better with the Democrats?


you fucking love the republicans. you should rename yourself "is GOP" or "loves GOP".

@rollitup , can we make this happen? might as well have some fun with the spammer.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> My bad, I misunderstood the question. I thought you were asking which republican candidate has the best chance at winning the Hispanic vote


Its not a real question when I type "that's right, nobody" afterward. He has zero chance of taking the Hispanic vote, or even a worth while piece of it. Especially as a former "gang of eight" memeber. He sounds robotic to me. Scripted and rehearsed. If Rubio wins the nominee, I won't vote. The best chance republicans have is keep pushing the illegal alien agenda, otherwise we will end up with another moderate/leftist nominee that nobody is excited about voting for.( i.e: Romney, McCain)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Its not a real question when I type "that's right, nobody" afterward. He has zero chance of taking the Hispanic vote, or even a worth while piece of it. Especially as a former "gang of eight" memeber. He sounds robotic to me. Scripted and rehearsed. If Rubio wins the nominee, I won't vote. The best chance republicans have is keep pushing the illegal alien agenda, otherwise we will end up with another moderate/leftist nominee that nobody is excited about voting for.( i.e: Romney, McCain)


Dude, nobody is interested in voting for a _hard-right_ nominee except the extreme members of the republican party. There are not enough of those kinds of people to win an election. The GOP is fractured into two factions at the moment, moderates and extremists, and that's exactly what the republican field mirrors. The extremists seem to be made up of angry single issue voters, namely abortion, illegal immigration or gay rights, they'll be voting for Cruz, Trump or Carson. There are many more moderates in the party, that's why they nominate a moderate to the general election, if you think an extremist like Cruz could win in a general election, you're kidding yourself.

In regards to the Hispanic vote, the truth is, that's going to the democrats pretty much no matter what, especially when you have people like Trump, who represents the republican party, saying all illegal immigrants are rapists and murderers... Democratic policies benefit minorities, so it shouldn't be a surprise when minorities vote democrat..


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude, nobody is interested in voting for a _hard-right_ nominee except the extreme members of the republican party. There are not enough of those kinds of people to win an election. The GOP is fractured into two factions at the moment, moderates and extremists, and that's exactly what the republican field mirrors. The extremists seem to be made up of angry single issue voters, namely abortion, illegal immigration or gay rights, they'll be voting for Cruz, Trump or Carson. There are many more moderates in the party, that's why they nominate a moderate to the general election, if you think an extremist like Cruz could win in a general election, you're kidding yourself.


That's you opinion, and I don't really see any point in arguing with it. I'm sure you care a lot about who might be the best republican nominee 



Padawanbater2 said:


> In regards to the Hispanic vote, the truth is, that's going to the democrats pretty much no matter what, especially when you have people like Trump, who represents the republican party, saying all illegal immigrants are rapists and murderers... Democratic policies benefit minorities, so it shouldn't be a surprise when minorities vote democrat..


I agree with that, except Trump never said "all" illegal immigrants are rapists and murderers. But some are. sure. And even the ones who are not need to be deported. Let's try something. I want to see where your head is at. Watch this video. When Trump says "we are going to be saying merry christmas" do you think he means ALL people must become Christian, OR that those who wish to say it, write it, and hang it on a wall will be able to do so once again?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

It wasn't a direct quote, that's why I didn't quote him. I remembered he said _something_ to the effect of illegal immigrants being rapists and murderers - I'm sure he didn't mean "all" of them, but it's still a dumb thing to say, he effectively handed his democratic opposition any chance of gaining the Hispanic vote. These guys saying "Fuck it, I didn't need it anyway!" says a lot about their priorities.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It wasn't a direct quote, that's why I didn't quote him. I remembered he said _something_ to the effect of illegal immigrants being rapists and murderers - I'm sure he didn't mean "all" of them, but it's still a dumb thing to say, he effectively handed his democratic opposition any chance of gaining the Hispanic vote. These guys saying "Fuck it, I didn't need it anyway!" says a lot about their priorities.


Trump needs and wants some of the Hispanic vote. Those here legally. Probelm is, when Democrats get people across the border illegaly, next step is registering to vote. Last I heard, he is doing far better among Hispanics here legally than any other Republican. Especially in Nevada. But to say it is possible for ANY Republican nominee to "get the Hispanic vote" is ridiculous. Not going to happen.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump needs and wants some of the Hispanic vote. Those here legally. Probelm is, when Democrats get people across the border illegaly, next step is registering to vote. Last I heard, he is doing far better among Hispanics here legally than any other Republican. Especially in Nevada. But to say it is possible for ANY Republican nominee to "get the Hispanic vote" is ridiculous. Not going to happen.


Democrats don't get people across the border illegally. People cross the border illegally because their lives are shitty largely because of the war on drugs, an American invention. Where does the support for the war on drugs usually come from in our government? How many republicans in congress want to legalize marijuana? 

...


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Democrats don't get people across the border illegally. People cross the border illegally because their lives are shitty largely because of the war on drugs, an American invention. Where does the support for the war on drugs usually come from in our government? How many republicans in congress want to legalize marijuana?


Democrats promote the snap program in Mexico all the time. Then they blame it on Bush, the fiscal socialist. I can post numerous articles. AlI citiing illegals who come across the border because they expect to receive public benefits here in America.

Have you heard anything from Trump on marijuana? I believe he may have cited the 10th amendment on that, but I'm not sure...


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Democrats don't get people across the border illegally. People cross the border illegally because their lives are shitty largely because of the war on drugs, an American invention. Where does the support for the war on drugs usually come from in our government? How many republicans in congress want to legalize marijuana?
> 
> ...



This is typical Democrat bullshit, an excuse for the trespasser, then blame the guy that`s beating up the people the trespasser is running from.
Trump has a incentive to get them to go back over on their own and retry using his method. Trumps ..."wall" is not a material one.

Hillary promised more accountability from the VA in New Hampshire today. Hillary, the typical Democrat has no offers, just same ole promises and favors. She cares only about making history, nothing more.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Democrats promote the snap program in Mexico all the time. Then they blame it on Bush, the fiscal socialist. I can post numerous articles. AlI citiing illegals who come across the border because they expect to receive public benefits here in America.
> 
> Have you heard anything from Trump on marijuana? I believe he may have cited the 10th amendment on that, but I'm not sure...


"Myth #4: SNAP benefits go to undocumented immigrants.

FACT: *Undocumented immigrants have never been eligible for SNAP.* Documented immigrants can only get food stamps if they've lived in the U.S. for at least five years (with exceptions for refugees, asylees and children). In fact, immigrants are far less likely to apply for food stamps because they worry about jeopardizing their immigration status and because the application process is especially daunting for non-English speakers.

Important: SNAP is a nutrition program run by the USDA and is not considered a welfare program. Receiving SNAP benefits will not affect a documented immigrant’s immigration status or any effort to gain U.S. citizenship."

http://www.hungercoalition.org/food-stamp-myths


OddBall1st said:


> This is typical Democrat bullshit, an excuse for the trespasser, then blame the guy that`s beating up the people the trespasser is running from.


Do you believe the drug war hasn't had any effect on illegal immigration into the United States?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Myth #4: SNAP benefits go to undocumented immigrants.
> 
> FACT: *Undocumented immigrants have never been eligible for SNAP.* Documented immigrants can only get food stamps if they've lived in the U.S. for at least five years (with exceptions for refugees, asylees and children). In fact, immigrants are far less likely to apply for food stamps because they worry about jeopardizing their immigration status and because the application process is especially daunting for non-English speakers.
> 
> ...


How is the snap program difficult for Spanish speaking people if snap advertisments, and applications are in Spanish all over the place? If anything, seems like it would be more difficult to apply in English. The Obama administration has been advertising the snap program in Mexico for years now.

Some of the materials the USDA encourages the Mexican government to use to educate and promote the benefit programs are available free online for order and download. A partial list of materials include English and Spanish brochures titled “Five Easy Steps To Snap Benefits,” “How To Get Food Help — A Consumer’s Guide to FNCS Programs,” “Ending Hunger Improving Nutrition Combating Obesity,” and posters with slogans like “Food Stamps Make America Stronger"


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Myth #4: SNAP benefits go to undocumented immigrants.
> 
> FACT: *Undocumented immigrants have never been eligible for SNAP.* Documented immigrants can only get food stamps if they've lived in the U.S. for at least five years (with exceptions for refugees, asylees and children). In fact, immigrants are far less likely to apply for food stamps because they worry about jeopardizing their immigration status and because the application process is especially daunting for non-English speakers.
> 
> ...





I believe the "drug war" has nothing to do with illegal immigration so I wouldn`t try to connect the two.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How is the snap program difficult for Spanish speaking people if snap advertisments, and applications are in Spanish all over the place? If anything, seems like it would be more difficult to apply in English. The Obama administration has been advertising the snap program in Mexico for years now.
> 
> Some of the materials the USDA encourages the Mexican government to use to educate and promote the benefit programs are available free online for order and download. A partial list of materials include English and Spanish brochures titled “Five Easy Steps To Snap Benefits,” “How To Get Food Help — A Consumer’s Guide to FNCS Programs,” “Ending Hunger Improving Nutrition Combating Obesity,” and posters with slogans like “Food Stamps Make America Stronger"


"Undocumented immigrants have never been eligible for SNAP."

That seals the case on your criticism. It's a moot point as illegal immigrants are not eligible to receive SNAP benefits. 

That being the case, I'm quite sure whatever evidence you believe you have for democrats enticing illegal Mexican immigrants to cross the border just to secure their vote (when illegal immigrants can't vote either), is right-wing bullshit, like it usually is.

So let's see it, and don't forget to cite the source


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I believe the "drug war" has nothing to do with illegal immigration so I wouldn`t try to connect the two.


Then you're not qualified to discuss it


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 10, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Undocumented immigrants have never been eligible for SNAP."
> 
> That seals the case on your criticism. It's a moot point as illegal immigrants are not eligible to receive SNAP benefits.
> 
> ...


The agriculture secretary Tom Vilsack addressed the fact that non-citizens who enroll in SNAP are not considered to be government-reliant under the current policies governing immigrant inadmissibility under the public charge statue. He additionally noted that the agency has provided guidance to this effect — pointing to a February 2010 letter from USDA Under Secretary for Food, Nutrition and Consumer Services Kevin Concannon to all state commissioners.

“USCIS agency guidance clearly stipulates that certain public benefits *are* *not subject to public charge determinations, including Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) benefits*,” Concannon wrote, bolding portions of the letter for emphasis.

“The Food and Nutrition Service (FNS) has long supported USCIS’ policy on public charge and *encourages States administering SNAP benefits to make the policy well known in the immigrant communities in your State*.”


http://www.judicialwatch.org/press-room/press-releases/judicial-watch-uncovers-usda-records-sponsoring-u-s-food-stamp-program-for-illegal-aliens/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

"Immigrant" =/= "*Illegal *immigrant"

If you're documented you can receive benefits

You just want to blame anyone who is brown, legal or not

And you guys wonder where the 'racist' accusations stem from.. Well, here's a perfect example whether or not you're conscious of or acknowledge it.

Where's the evidence that democrats are bribing illegal immigrants with food stamps for their vote? Show me some of _that_ evidence


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How come Lindsay Graham isn't in the early debate this time? Did he finally figure out his chances would be better with the Democrats?


Democrats are more sympathetic to the plight of gays.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Democrats don't get people across the border illegally. People cross the border illegally because their lives are shitty largely because of the war on drugs, an American invention. Where does the support for the war on drugs usually come from in our government? How many republicans in congress want to legalize marijuana?
> 
> ...



When you say "legalize" you aren't really advancing freedom if you then turn around and make marijuana available by "permission" only, taxed, regulated and with arbitrary limits on plants etc.

That kind of "legalization" is really just kinder treatment of the livestock. Fuck that.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 11, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Democrats are more sympathetic to the plight of gays.


No, they aren't. Libertarians are. Democrats want to make gays get government permission to be married. 

Libertarians want government to butt out of peoples personal lives and advance the idea that marriage isn't something government should be involved with or define.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 11, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> No, they aren't. Libertarians are. Democrats want to make gays get government permission to be married.
> 
> Libertarians want government to butt out of peoples personal lives and advance the idea that marriage isn't something government should be involved with or define.


Irrelevant. What do Republicans want?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 11, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Irrelevant. What do Republicans want?



The same thing Democrats want, control of the metaphorical gun. Control of the gun will bring either gang of thieves, Democrat or Republican, your money and the ability to tell other people how to live.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 11, 2015)

Donald trump stepped up the Douche factor on this last debate.

Wow.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then you're not qualified to discuss it


I wouldn`t want to.

People fleeing a war, no matter the challenge, it`s still a Government acting, are known as refugees. When you replied to someone that illegal immigrants do not qualify for SNAP, you were correct, but you failed to realize that at the application processes, you can claim refugee, so as long as the claim undocumented immigrant they wont qualify.

People call it a war so illegals can claim refugee. I think you should take a long look at the difference between illegal immigrant and illegal immigrant labeled refugee. A refugee is not illegal.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I wouldn`t want to.
> 
> People fleeing a war, no matter the challenge, it`s still a Government acting, are known as refugees. hen you replied to someone that illegal immigrants do not qualify for SNAP, you were correct, but you failed to realize that at the application processes, you can claim refugee, so as long as the claim undocumented immigrant they wont qualify.
> 
> People call it a war so illegals can claim refugee. I think you should take a long look at the difference between illegal immigrant and illegal immigrant labeled refugee. A refugee is not illegal.


On the surface they dont, but when you look deeper into it there are a number of illegals who qualify. Illegals come into this country and register their anchor babies for food stamps all the time. 100% legal.

Documents show that USDA officials are working closely with their counterparts at the Mexican Embassy to widely broaden the SNAP program in the Mexican immigrant community, with no effort to restrict aid to, identify, or apprehend illegal immigrants who may be on the food stamp rolls.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

@Padawanbater2 You emphasized that food stamp eligibility ‘has never been extended’ to illegal aliens. However, as you know, illegal immigrants can apply for food stamp benefits on behalf of eligible members of their households.

To the extent that illegal immigrants do not have to expend their own resources to purchase food on behalf of others, they obviously benefit from that taxpayer-funded assistance. We don't have any estimates of total SNAP benefits provided to households headed by an illegal immigrant on behalf of eligible dependents. There is a lot about the law that is unknown, and not clear


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

Am I the only person who has a problem with our government advertising food stamps with the Mexican government? They target pregnant women, and encourage them to have anchor babies in our country. Then we have to take care of that child, and their parents. Directly or indirectly, or both for a very long time. How is that fair to people who have been waiting to come into the country legally?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

Illegal alien indicted on multiple counts of voter fraud

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2015/11/09/voter-fraud-alleged-in-dallas-tarrant-counties/


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> On the surface they dont, but when you look deeper into it there are a number of illegals who qualify. Illegals come into this country and register their anchor babies for food stamps all the time. 100% legal.
> 
> Documents show that USDA officials are working closely with their counterparts at the Mexican Embassy to widely broaden the SNAP program in the Mexican immigrant community, with no effort to restrict aid to, identify, or apprehend illegal immigrants who may be on the food stamp rolls.



If you are going to claim refugee, you need to play refugee game, not be labeled and set free to roam and discover in the country. There is a process with contingencies.

That`s exactly what is happening and being allowed to happen by Democrats. Trump wants to stop that. Refugees are not citizens and can not vote. Democratic Massachusetts put on the vote last time to give free drivers licenses to illegals so they can broaden their work source. That would devalue mine because it is a primary source of ID. With a valid drivers license, you could live with a friend and after 3 whole months, become a resident there by Mass law,...

With a legal residency, and valid ID (license) you can now register to vote Democrat that gave you, free of charge, both things you needed.

Democrats want no part of changing the boarder crossings.

Trump`s program should separate the Mexican refugee from the other Central American Countries. As of now, you can`t tell one from the other. The mass drivers license offer failed on the ballot.

Nobody is that stupid but apparently the Democrats think they are. Democrats are all in favor of scattering illegals around to establish residency so they can vote for the so called help`n hand.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Am I the only person who has a problem with our government advertising food stamps with the Mexican government? They target pregnant women, and encourage them to have anchor babies in our country. Then we have to take care of that child, and their parents. Directly or indirectly, or both for a very long time. How is that fair to people who have been waiting to come into the country legally?



It`s not but they will be voting Democrat, so Obama will never act on immigration laws,...eva. And, he hasn`t.

Someone please say he has.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2015)

Trump is an idiot. 

His wife is an illegal from Ukraine. I hope she's the first to be bussed out of here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> When Trump says "we are going to be saying merry christmas" do you think he means ALL people must become Christian, OR that those who wish to say it, write it, and hang it on a wall will be able to do so once again?


you're not allowed to say merry christmas?

is this for real, or just another delusion you have invented to sustain this lie of persecution you claim to face?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> If you are going to claim refugee, you need to play refugee game, not be labeled and set free to roam and discover in the country. There is a process with contingencies.
> 
> That`s exactly what is happening and being allowed to happen by Democrats. Trump wants to stop that. Refugees are not citizens and can not vote. Democratic Massachusetts put on the vote last time to give free drivers licenses to illegals so they can broaden their work source. That would devalue mine because it is a primary source of ID. With a valid drivers license, you could live with a friend and after 3 whole months, become a resident there by Mass law,...
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I've been arguing for years that Democrats encourage refugees to come here and be taken care of. That's why their idea of imigration reform is amnesty - so undocumented democrats will be able to vote. It's not just in Massachusetts, Jerry Brown is handing out Drivers Lisences in California too. So far the infrastructure has been unable to accommodate the irregular increase of new drivers... traffic nightmares


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Democrats promote the snap program in Mexico all the time. Then they blame it on Bush, the fiscal socialist. I can post numerous articles. AlI citiing illegals who come across the border because they expect to receive public benefits here in America.


goddamn, you are retarded.

you may want to check out this press release from july of 2004, chumlee.

http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/usda/usdamediafb?contentid=2004/07/0301.xml&printable=true

*"President Bush has said: 'Mexico and the United States are more than neighbors. We are partners in building a safer, more democratic and more prosperous hemisphere.'

"We are here today to announce additional steps we are taking to strengthen that relationship. The agreement I am signing with Secretary Derbez will utilize the extensive network of Mexican consulates within the United States to educate eligible populations about available nutrition assistance.

"USDA's Food and Nutrition Service administers 15 different domestic nutrition assistance programs to help the most vulnerable populations meet their food needs. In fact, one out of five Americans participates in at least one of these programs every day. In addition, this administration supported and fully implemented the restoration of Food Stamp benefits to legal immigrants who have been in the United States for five years. This program was resumed last year.

"But many Mexican Americans and Mexican nationals working within the United States have limited awareness of eligibility for Food Stamps and other nutrition programs such as Women, Infants and Children program and school meals.

"Additional barriers such as the language heightens the need for specialized outreach. The objectives under this agreement include new partnerships, communications outreach in both English and Spanish, and other activities to educate eligible populations.

"The 45 Mexican consulates across the United States represent the largest network of consulates in this country, making them ideal partners in this effort. This network assists Mexican nationals with services relating to citizenship and also functions within the Mexican-American communities to strengthen their identity and enhance education and culture of those born abroad.

"Therefore, these consulates are an ideal network to help with outreach for USDA nutrition programs. The Bush Administration has aggressively provided assistance and outreach to minority populations through a number of programs. Our outreach efforts include the Faith-Based and Community Initiatives, the Minority Homeownership Initiative, the South of the Border Initiative, and the Food and Nutrition Service's Partnership for Change, to name just a few.

"Today's agreement will enhance those overall efforts, providing information on important programs which improve the health and nutrition of historically underserved populations.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The Obama administration has been advertising the snap program in Mexico for years now.


do you ever get tired of being wrong, you fatass loser?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> No, they aren't. Libertarians are.


yet you support businesses refusing service to your gay son because of the fact that he is gay.

wow.

how do you have the nerve to say any of the stupid shit you do?


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn, you are retarded.
> 
> you may want to check out this press release from july of 2004, chumlee.
> 
> ...





Bush said that ? In an Election year,...no way.......!I


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Am I the only person who has a problem with our government advertising food stamps with the Mexican government? They target pregnant women, and encourage them to have anchor babies in our country.


no, many other racists share your illegitimate, unsupported, completely unfounded racist fears. coward.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Jerry Brown is handing out Drivers Lisences in California too. So far the infrastructure has been unable to accommodate the irregular increase of new drivers... traffic nightmares


are you for real?

california traffic has only gotten bad since jerry brown handed out licenses a few months ago?

i mean, do you even believe this shit you post, chumlee?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not allowed to say merry christmas?
> 
> is this for real, or just another delusion you have invented to sustain this lie of persecution you claim to face?


I could post dozens of these

http://therightscoop.com/children-banned-from-saying-merry-christmas-at-texas-elementary-school-winter-party/


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I could post dozens of these
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/children-banned-from-saying-merry-christmas-at-texas-elementary-school-winter-party/


i can go out into the real world and say merry christmas all i want. and i am jewish!

so why can't you say it? are you not allowed to say merry christmas, chumlee?

or is this just what foxnews told you to spam us with today?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2015)

happy early chanukah, uncle buck!! 

can i say that? or will this cause traffic jams in Cali?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> are you for real?
> 
> california traffic has only gotten bad since jerry brown handed out licenses a few months ago?


From bad, to worse, to terrible. And it's been much longer than a few months. Is anything you post ever true, or do you just make stuff up as you go along?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> From bad, to worse, to terrible. And it's been much longer than a few months. Is anything you post ever true, or do you just make stuff up as you go along?


man, that imitation is flattering, but unfounded.

why do you spam us so mightily, munchbox? what do you think your stupidity accomplishes, besides many guffaws from me?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2015)

From the debate last night..

and I think it's dynamic..and you know that..

Scroll to Trump on minimum wage:

http://cnn.it/1Po96SC


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> man, that imitation is flattering, but unfounded.
> 
> why do you spam us so mightily, munchbox? what do you think your stupidity accomplishes, besides many guffaws from me?


You're spelling munch boxes name wrong


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> and i am jewish!


 That could explain why you and Debbie Was a man Shultz have so much in common. Now I'm curious. Why do liberal Jews support Palestinians and sympathize with Hamas, while pointing the finger at Isreal all the time?

Did you not clink the link I posted that clearly proves Merry Christmas is censored, and not allowed in several places?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That could explain why you and Debbie Was a man Shultz have so much in common. Now I'm curious. Why do liberal Jews support Palestinians and sympathize with Hamas, while pointing the finger at Isreal all the time?
> 
> Did you not clink the link I posted that clearly proves Merry Christmas is censored, and not allowed in several places?


so instead of answering the question i asked you about who is preventing you from telling anyone you wish "merry chrustmas", you change the subject.

just like when i called out that heap of bullshit about drivers licenses in califormnia.

or when i corrected your fake "facts" about food stamps in mexico.

you just move on to the next lie.

how about first you own your three previous lies, admit you were wrong, and tell us all how stupid you are.

then we can discuss what my personal opinion as a liberal jew is about some other stuff.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so instead of answering the question i asked you about who is preventing you from telling anyone you wish "merry chrustmas", you change the subject.
> 
> just like when i called out that heap of bullshit about drivers licenses in califormnia.
> 
> ...


You adressed me on the subject of drivers licenses, after I responded to odd ball's post about it. So it's too late to get pissy now. The whole reason I posted that video about merry Christmas was to see if pada is level headed. He gave a somewhat modest and reasonable response. You however, took the bait, hook, line, and sinker. But it's no suprise, we all already know how your brain works. -durp durp durp


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You adressed me on the subject of drivers licenses, after I responded to odd ball's post about it. So it's too late to get pissy now. The whole reason I posted that video about merry Christmas was to see if pada is level headed. He gave a somewhat modest and reasonable response. You however, took the bait, hook, line, and sinker. But it's no suprise, we all already know how your brain works. -durp durp durp


my brain works. yours does not.

hence why you are unable to admit how wrong you are, always.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Absolutely. I've been arguing for years that Democrats encourage refugees to come here and be taken care of. That's why their idea of imigration reform is amnesty - so undocumented democrats will be able to vote. It's not just in Massachusetts, Jerry Brown is handing out Drivers Lisences in California too. So far the infrastructure has been unable to accommodate the irregular increase of new drivers... traffic nightmares



I don`t know about California but residency alone will not get you registered as a voter in Massachusetts. You need a State form of ID. The most commonly use State ID is a MA drivers license.

There is only one reason to ignore the qualifications of, and then hand out a drivers license.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> my brain works. yours does not.
> 
> hence why you are unable to admit how wrong you are, always.



Don`t you have some magical photographic memory nano cell to disprove somewhere ?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so instead of answering the question i asked you about who is preventing you from telling anyone you wish "merry chrustmas", you change the subject.


How much you want to bet "Merry Christmas" is micro-aggressive?
Inspirational *phrases* such as “America is the land of opportunity,” “America is a melting pot” and “I believe the most qualified person should get the job” have all been deemed “macroaggressions” and are in the process of being eliminated from the campus vocabulary through a series of seminars, according to the College Fix.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How much you want to bet "Merry Christmas" is micro-aggressive?
> Inspirational *phrases* such as “America is the land of opportunity,” “America is a melting pot” and “I believe the most qualified person should get the job” have all been deemed “macroaggressions” and are in the process of being eliminated from the campus vocabulary through a series of seminars, according to the College Fix.



i can go to any college campus i want, anywhere, and say "merry christmas" freely, and without fear of punishment.

why can't you?

LOL!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t know about California but residency alone will not get you registered as a voter in Massachusetts. You need a State form of ID. The most commonly use State ID is a MA drivers license.
> 
> There is only one reason to ignore the qualifications of, and then hand out a drivers license.


At the DMV, California is registering people to vote automatically. They pass laws that are specifically designed to allow people to slip through the cracks. It's only a matter of time before Massachusetts follows suit. I've seen Democrats play these tricks before,It doesn't take a genius to figure out what their end game is

https://www.numbersusa.com/news/california-passes-new-motor-voter-law-could-allow-some-illegal-aliens-vote


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i can go to any college campus i want, anywhere, and say "merry christmas" freely, and without fear of punishment.


you didn't answer my last question, or the one before.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> https://www.numbersusa.com/news/california-passes-new-motor-voter-law-could-allow-some-illegal-aliens-vote


you just cited a racist hate group founded by a white supremacist.

https://www.splcenter.org/hate-map


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> you didn't answer my last question, or the one before.


i don't answer questions from you until you simply admit that you are wrong about the things you have been wrong about, accept that you are stupid or purposely lying, and admit that too.

remember, fat ass?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> how much of a bet you want to make that i will keep talking and trump will lose?
> 
> i have $10,000 in cash just sitting here doing nothing. wanna wager?


 lmao 10 k in cash yet you eat fish n chips go figure your so dam broke even your make shit green house put together from driving down alleys picking up other peoples garbage didn;t stick together with a small wind storm geez man


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> lmao 10 k in cash yet you eat fish n chips go figure your so dam broke even your make shit green house put together from driving down alleys picking up other peoples garbage didn;t stick together with a small wind storm geez man


i'm not worried about what some adolescent child in canada thinks about me, kiddo.

stay in school and you may learn to use the english language in a respectable manner.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you just cited a racist hate group founded by a white supremacist.
> 
> https://www.splcenter.org/hate-map


you just cited a hate group that preaches racial divide, and segregation. They are the law group equivalent to black lives matter. The links to the SPLC as a FBI ‘Resource’ were taken down, leaving only official, trustworthy sources listed on the agency’s webpage.People like you use the list to target and kill people


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not worried about what some adolescent child in canada thinks about me, kiddo.


Is that why you promised to make him the next Justin Bieber if he gets into your dark windowless van?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> you just cited a hate group that preaches racial divide, and segregation. They are the law group equivalent to black lives matter. The links to the SPLC as a FBI ‘Resource’ were taken down, leaving only official, trustworthy sources listed on the agency’s webpage.People like you use the list to target and kill people


wow. you really are a militant white supremacist, aren't you?

here is what the SPLC does:

*The SPLC is the premiere U.S. non-profit organization monitoring the activities of domestic hate groups and other extremists – including the Ku Klux Klan, the neo-Nazi movement, neo-Confederates, racist skinheads, black separatists, antigovernment militias, Christian Identity adherents and others.

We’re currently tracking more than 1,600 extremist groups operating across the country. We publish investigative reports, train law enforcement officers and share key intelligence, and offer expert analysis to the media and public.

Our Teaching Tolerance project combats prejudice among our nation’s youth while promoting equality, inclusiveness and equitable learning environments in the classroom. We produce an array of anti-bias resources that we distribute, free of charge, to educators across the country – award-winning classroom documentaries, lesson plans and curricula, Teaching Tolerance magazine, and more.

We’re standing up for the powerless, the exploited and other victims of discrimination and hate. 

For more than four decades, we’ve won landmark cases that brought systemic reforms – toppling remnants of Jim Crow segregation and destroying violent white supremacist groups; shattering barriers to equality for women, vulnerable children, the LGBT community and the disabled; protecting migrant workers from abuse; ensuring the humane treatment of prisoners; reforming juvenile justice practices; and more.

Today, with a staff of 75 lawyers and advocates, we’re focused on impact litigation in these practice areas: Children’s Rights,Economic Justice, Immigrant Justice, LGBT Rights, and Mass Incarceration.



*
why would you claim they are for racial divisiveness and segregation? that is the opposite of what they do, skinhead klanman.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 11, 2015)

"Take the Skinheads bowling, take them bowling!"

I'm wondering if washere actually buffs his scalp to get that shiny look.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> wow. you really are a militant white supremacist, aren't you?
> 
> here is what the SPLC does:
> 
> ...


Nice copy and paste of what they claim to do. But they have a track record of not reporting liberal hate groups, and having bias anti-Christian views. Their outrage is subjective, selective, and never reckons progressive groups guilty of the same things of which it accuses others. the reason SPLC cannot or will not change its criteria or at least begin including left-wing groups on its hate lists is that it cannot go against its progressive donors who are sending in such sizable sums–$38.5 million a year, with $256 million in assets feeding $300,000+ salaries.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Nice copy and paste of what they claim to do. But they have a track record or of not reporting liberal hate groups, and having bias anti-Christian views. Their outrage is subjective, selective, and never reckons progressive groups guilty of the same things of which it accuses others. the reason SPLC cannot or will not change its criteria or at least begin including left-wing groups on its hate lists is that it cannot go against its progressive donors who are sending in such sizable sums–$38.5 million a year, with $256 million in assets feeding $300,000+ salaries.


the only people wh object to what the SPLC does are militant, racist skinhead types.

check it out, your rhetoric is the exact same as thw white supremacists over at stormfront!

https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t1036143/

even former KKK grandwizard david duke has the same opinion about the SPLC as you do!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> the only people wh object to what the SPLC does are militant, racist skinhead types.
> 
> check it out, your rhetoric is the exact same as thw white supremacists over at stormfront!
> 
> ...


Opposing SPLC is really all that is necessary to get on the list. You just gave it away in your post.
"the only people who object to what the SPLC does are militant, racist skinhead types."


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Opposing SPLC is really all that is necessary to get on the list. You just gave it away in your post.
> "the only people who object to what the SPLC does are militant, racist skinhead types."
> As usual, your posts are still far from true.


show me some people who oppose the SPLC then, and who are not racist/skinhead types please.

i await your excellent citation!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> show me some people who oppose the SPLC then, and who are not racist/skinhead types please.
> 
> i await your excellent citation!


You're missing the point. Anybody who opposes the SPLC's bias, is automatically put on the hate list soon after. That way ignorant people like you can defend them with lies. And its how the corrupt non profit continues to rake in six figure salaries


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You're missing the point. Anybody who opposes the SPLC's bias, is automatically put on the hate list soon after. That way ignorant people like you can defend them with lies.


so in other words, you are utterly unable to show me even one person who opposes the mission of the SPLC, and is not a racist/skinhead type.

thanks for playing, racist loser. your prize is yet another instance of your idiocy which you will never own up to.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so in other words, you are utterly unable to show me even one person who opposes the mission of the SPLC, and is not a racist/skinhead type.
> 
> thanks for playing, racist loser. your prize is yet another instance of your idiocy which you will never own up to.


you're such a tool. Where do I apply to become a SPLC sock puppet?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> you're such a tool. Where do I apply to be a SPLC sock puppet?


still not a single citation from you.

if reality agreed with you, instead of me, you could have a ton of citations.

but reality agrees with me, because i am right, and you are a racist skinhead loser.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> still not a single citation from you.
> 
> if reality agreed with you, instead of me, you could have a ton of citations.
> 
> but reality agrees with me, because i am right, and you are a racist skinhead loser.


How much do your sock puppet services cost? You are the first tool I'd buy, right after Ben Carson picks up a hammer


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

and still not a single citation.

pathetic, but expected.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe this quote will help you understand why...



UncleBuck said:


> i don't answer questions from you until you simply admit that you are wrong about the things you have been wrong about, accept that you are stupid or purposely lying, and admit that too.
> 
> remember, fat ass?


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, that's not the least bit contradictory...


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 11, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Well, that's not the least bit contradictory...


And I'm willing to bet that this statement was met with rounding applause. If passing a civics test was a requirement of voting, republicans would never hold elected office.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Well, that's not the least bit contradictory...


He was stating that his family came here legally to assimilate as Americans. Not to try and take it over as Germans.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> He was stating that his family came here legally to assimilate as Americans. Not to try and take it over as Germans.



Because Donald didn`t use the word illegal,...kat42 just cheap shot you in the anchor eyelet. He goes right for the anchor chain, so beware.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Because Donald didn`t use the word illegal,...kat42 just cheap shot you in the anchor eyelet. He goes right for the anchor chain, so beware.


That was a horrible typo he made. Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Maybe this quote will help you understand why...


if you admit you are wrong and i answer your unrelated questions, that will still not provide a citation of a non-skinhead type who opposes the SPLC as vehemently as you do, klanman.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Because Donald didn`t use the word illegal,...kat42 just cheap shot you in the anchor eyelet. He goes right for the anchor chain, so beware.


Is bear scat 42 dropping little shitlets again? I know. He pretends to go for the slow blow, right before he hits you with the low blow. Basically, all of his arguments boil down to one thing. - "this country was built on racism"


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Because Donald didn`t use the word illegal,...kat42 just cheap shot you in the anchor eyelet. He goes right for the anchor chain, so beware.


What he meant can be subject to interpretation. What he said can not. I don't have time to try and decipher his meaning, I'm just reading what he said.


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> He was stating that his family came here legally to assimilate as Americans. Not to try and take it over as Germans.


No, I can read, you should try it.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Basically, all of his arguments boil down to one thing. - "this country was built on racism"


It wasn't?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Nice copy and paste of what they claim to do. But they have a track record of not reporting liberal hate groups, and having bias anti-Christian views. Their outrage is subjective, selective, and never reckons progressive groups guilty of the same things of which it accuses others. the reason SPLC cannot or will not change its criteria or at least begin including left-wing groups on its hate lists is that it cannot go against its progressive donors who are sending in such sizable sums–$38.5 million a year, with $256 million in assets feeding $300,000+ salaries.


by the way, if you are going to directly plagiarize a white supremacist website, try to change at least a few of the words around so that it doesn't trace back to said white supremacist website.

http://www.amren.com/news/2014/03/study-southern-poverty-law-center-ignores-liberal-hate/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> According to the analysis conducted by the Texas Department of Public Safety, foreign aliens committed *611,234 unique crimes* in Texas from 2008 to 2014, including *thousands of homicides and sexual assaults*.
> 
> The criminal aliens identified by the Texas DPS have been responsible for the most heinous types of crimes — and in astonishing numbers. From the Texas DPS report:
> 
> A review of these 177,588 defendants shows that they are responsible for at least 611,234 individual criminal charges over their criminal careers, including *2,993 homicides* and *7,695 sexual assaults*.








GONNA BUY MYSELF A SHOTGUN........ONE WITH LONG SHINEY BARREL


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 11, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> What he meant can be subject to interpretation. What he said can not. I don't have time to try and decipher his meaning, I'm just reading what he said.


 Computers do that.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> by the way, if you are going to directly plagiarize a white supremacist website, try to change at least a few of the words around so that it doesn't trace back to said white supremacist website.
> 
> http://www.amren.com/news/2014/03/study-southern-poverty-law-center-ignores-liberal-hate/


Labeled a hate group by none other than your beloved Southern Poverty Law Center. And you wonder why I don't put down citations for you. I bet you have one big "hate map" spread across the wall in your living room. Leaving off the biggest hate group all - SPLC. This is not a topic that the progressive media will pick up. If so, they would be labeled a hate group. It's just a list of groups that are not progressive. That's all. Nothing more.

This publisher here is considered racist by SPLC because of a book they published for somebody in France, 1971. LOL

http://www.thesocialcontract.com/answering_our_critics/southern_poverty_law_center_splc_info.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Labeled a hate group by none other than your beloved Southern Poverty Law Center. And you wonder why I don't put down citations for you. I bet you have one big "hate map" spread across the wall in your living room. Leaving off the biggest hate group all - SPLC. This is not a topic that the progressive media will pick up. If so, they would be labeled a hate group. It's just a list of groups that are not progressive. That's all. Nothing more.
> 
> This publisher here is considered racist by SPLC because of a book they published for somebody in France, 1971. LOL
> 
> http://www.thesocialcontract.com/answering_our_critics/southern_poverty_law_center_splc_info.html


i'm just pointing out that you plagiarized a fucking white supremacy website.

that doesn't really mix well with your statements about how totally not racist you are.



Not GOP said:


> Oh come on. I don't defend racists. That's ridiculous.


can you clear up this apparent misunderstanding for me, munchbox?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just pointing out that you plagiarized a fucking white supremacy website.
> 
> that doesn't really mix well with your statements about how totally not racist you are.
> 
> ...


Whats ridiculous is you calling me somebody named munchbox, and believing that there are 16,000 hate groups in America. Has the Donald Trump campaign officially made the hate list yet? LOL

Is this a white supremacist website? https://www.donaldjtrump.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Whats ridiculous is you calling me somebody named munchbox, and believing that there are 16,000 hate groups in America. Has the Donald Trump campaign officially made the hate list yet? LOL


well, that's not clearing up my misunderstanding at all.

you claimed that you do not defend racists, and then i catch you plagiarizing from a white supremacist website.

so either you were lying, or you are too stupid to realize you were lying. which is it?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> well, that's not clearing up my misunderstanding at all.
> 
> you claimed that you do not defend racists, and then i catch you plagiarizing from a white supremacist website.
> 
> so either you were lying, or you are too stupid to realize you were lying. which is it?


The SPLC explains a lot about how you think everybody is a racist.

That doesn't qualify as plagarism. They were numbers about salary information, and none of that post is anywhere near an original thought, that info is on numerous other websites as well. Also, that article is not copyright protected. Do you know what plagarism is? If it were a homework assignment, or I were to publish it, and it were copywritten, then it could be plagarism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The SPLC explains a lot about how you think everybody is a racist.
> 
> That doesn't qualify as plagarism. They were numbers about salary information, and none of that post is anywhere near an original thought, that info is on numerous other websites as well. Also, that article is not copyright protected. Do you know what plagarism is? If it were a homework assignment, or I were to publish it, and it were copywritten, then it could be plagarism.


pla·gia·rism
ˈplājəˌrizəm/
_noun_

the practice of taking someone else's work or ideas and passing them off as one's own.

so did you credit the author of that work for his idea, which comes from the white supremacy website "american renaissance"?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> pla·gia·rism
> ˈplājəˌrizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


So how is it somebody else's work and ideas if I can post the same exact information from numerous other websites? And it's not a white supremacist website by the way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> So how is it somebody else's work and ideas


are you serious? 

it is because someone else did the work of finding those numbers. then you took them and tried to pass them off as your own.

that's called plagiarism, dumbass.



Not GOP said:


> And it's not a white supremacist website by the way.


here are some comments of theirs in a recent thread about the university of missouri.

Archie K. • an hour ago
We just want a "safe space" to share and revel in all our gloriously bright whiteness unmolested by coloreds.


Alucard_the_last • 2 hours ago
They can only major in stupid, useless majors since 'maf' and science is out of their realm. In all the math, science and technology courses I have taken, I can count the amount of negroes on one hand. I don't know what grades they got but I'm sure it was poor.

dmxinc • an hour ago
Read the site for a while. It is not "White supremacist," but "White separatist." That distinction is huge.

Generally, the goal here is to promote freedom of association without penalty, without government interference and the preservation of the White race (Whites are less than 10% of the world population, shrinking and without homelands not being invaded by the outside.)

dmxinc  • an hour ago

Why don't Whites stand up for themselves, their women, their children, their culture and their country? If a people does not do this, do they deserve to survive?

Those of us that have never bought into the anti-White rhetoric and the brainwashing of the past few decades are frustrated by our fellow Whites.

Association is forced in this country if you wish to survive. The government enforces diversity at every turn. Corporations have taken up the mantel as well.


1abcde • 2 hours ago
In addition, where is this white privilege? The only privilege I see is black skin privilege. Affirmative action going on for decades, racial quota's, preference in jobs, promotions and entrance into universities despite being under qualified. White liberals walk on egg shells to appease blacks.

I'm sick and tired of this propaganda that white men are evil.


Michael Christopher Scott • an hour ago
We already are superior; we don't need a "movement" for it. Australian aborigines aren't very bright, but they have nothing like the propensity to violence that Afritard blacks constantly display.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 11, 2015)

"Whites are less than 10% of the population"?...

I don't even have to look up any statistics to know that's bullshit, what a retard


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Whites are less than 10% of the population"?...
> 
> I don't even have to look up any statistics to know that's bullshit, what a retard


i've been trolling them all day. it's been fun as shit.


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 11, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


>


They did a good job on that lol.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Whites are less than 10% of the population"?...
> 
> I don't even have to look up any statistics to know that's bullshit, what a retard


duh. I can't believe somebody would think that. what a retard


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> duh. I can't believe somebody would think that. what a retard


are you calling the very people you just plagiarized from a bunch of retards?

LEL1


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> are you serious?
> 
> it is because someone else did the work of finding those numbers.


The person who wrote the article didn't do the work to find those numbers. He got those numbers from CharityWatch. Retard. Which he did not give credit to in his article. Maybe we should go after him for plagiarism too. Then call him a racist for being a part of the 16,000 groups SPLC has labeled a hate group. durp .Even though the FBI took them off as a credible source for information. Due to SPLC's progressive hate group bias


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 12, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> yet you support businesses refusing service to your gay son because of the fact that he is gay.
> 
> wow.
> 
> how do you have the nerve to say any of the stupid shit you do?



Stupid shit Wendy? 

I support people being able to decide their interactions on a mutual and voluntary basis. You do not. You support one party being able to force another neutral party to interact with them.

When some people issue threats to others for not interacting with them, it sounds kind of rapey. Why do you like rapists tactics so much?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 12, 2015)

I know one lady that moved here years ago and she is illegal. Ok so if you stop right there it's not that big of an issue. Now lets fast forward 10 years. She now has 8 kids and I know all of them and they are all on SNAP and cash aid. When the time is up they have another kid. One of her daughters has 7 kids.


----------



## god1 (Nov 12, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I know one lady that moved here years ago and she is illegal. Ok so if you stop right there it's not that big of an issue. Now lets fast forward 10 years. She now has 8 kids and I know all of them and they are all on SNAP and cash aid. When the time is up they have another kid. One of her daughters has 7 kids.



Hilarious, any of them yours?
jk


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 12, 2015)

if one was mine best believe I would be paying out the ass for it. I hit them in the butt and go deep so they cant get it out


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

Donald J. Trump 

@realDonaldTrump

Loved doing the debate...won Drudge and _all_ on-line polls! Amazing evening, moderators did an outstanding job.

2:50 AM - 11 Nov 2015

1,636 Retweets
4,372 likes


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Donald J. Trump
> 
> @realDonaldTrump
> 
> ...



Those number don`t exist. And Math sucked for me.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Those number don`t exist. And Math sucked for me.


Hhmmm. Thats very strange. Can you do me a favor? go here, copy and paste the tweet, let me know what happens

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/259795-trump-leads-in-post-debate-online-polls


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Donald J. Trump
> 
> @realDonaldTrump
> 
> ...







Numbers are skewed 4 sure.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Numbers are skewed 4 sure.


did you try it? This is frustrating. Don't know what to tell you. Not sure what happened there



Not GOP said:


> Hhmmm. Thats very strange. Can you do me a favor? go here, copy and paste the tweet, let me know what happens
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/259795-trump-leads-in-post-debate-online-polls


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Hhmmm. Thats very strange. Can you do me a favor? go here, copy and paste the tweet, let me know what happens
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/259795-trump-leads-in-post-debate-online-polls


I really don`t know how to do any of that Twitter/Facebook and shit...but I do know where to put the dots.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I really don`t know how to do any of that Twitter/Facebook and shit...but I do know where to put the dots.


the commas? I see what you mean. Figured out what happened. Somehow when I pasted the tweet, the numbers repeated next to eachother, making it appear to be a much larger number.

16361636 should be 1636
43734373 should be 4373


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> the commas? I see what you mean. Figured out what happened. Somehow when I pasted the tweet, the numbers repeated next to eachother, making it appear to be a much larger number.
> 
> 16361636 should be 1636
> 43734373 should be 4373
> ...



You`re developing a pattern,.....

.....What word is this,...."eachother" ? English sucked but teach was hot.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't know anything about twitter -face book either.. I hate how popular is. I'm with ya oddball


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

It made it no number.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You`re developing a pattern,.....
> 
> .....What word is this,...."eachother" ? English sucked but teach was hot.


Do you mean "teacher"? teach is a verb. And my dick is bigger than yours.  

I'm starting to notice a pattern with you as well


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

Bonus SNL Trump sketch. Cut for time. 

Scalp Team 6


----------



## Wavels (Nov 12, 2015)

Trump is certainly a unique character.
The primary reason for his shocking ascendancy in the polls is his inflammatory outlook on immigration.

Kasich (in the most recent debate) tried to demean and belittle Trump's less than "adult" ideas regarding illegal immigration...;
Well, well, seems like Trump has hit a chord which resonates across America...talk about a single issue candidate...Trump has propelled himself into his dominance largely by speaking about an issue most politicians refuse to discuss with any degree of seriousness.
He may be a Clown or a cartoon character doofus but he has energized and animated his campaign on the illegal immigration issue alone!
Something is afoot in America...hot buttons???


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

I hate John Kasich. It's hard to believe he has any support at all. 
" If Republicans join Democrats as the party of amnesty, then we are going to lose." -Ted Cruz 
I agree with him on that 100%.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Do you mean "teacher"? teach is a verb. And my dick is bigger than yours.
> 
> I'm starting to notice a pattern with you as well



No,I called her teach, cuz I was the pet and all,.. I bet mine cums on her more often than yours. Just don`t try and pat me though, I`ll give you a reduction.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No,I called her teach, cuz I was the pet and all,.. I bet mine cums on her more often than yours. Just don`t try and pat me though, I`ll give you a reduction.


I've been waiting for you to respond to my post #1716, and haven't heard your comments on California AB 1461. Am I the only person who sees it as a law for illegals with driver's licenses to slip through the cracks and vote? Who has ever heard of such a BS law?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2015)

BWAHAHAHA, ninety pages of people blathering about Donald the Chump!

His PR flack should send you thank you cards!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> BWAHAHAHA, ninety pages of people blathering about Donald the Chump!
> 
> His PR flack should send you thank you cards!


If you want, we could discuss how Hillary's support with veterans has been going down since September


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If you want, we could discuss how Hillary's support with veterans has been going down since September


Trump absolutely can not win. The two largest minority groups in this country can't stand him. Good luck winning without both.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump absolutely can not win. The two largest minority groups in this country can't stand him. Good luck winning without both.


We've already discussed it on this thread over and over, including yesterday. Unless you have ground breaking news, I'm not interested in having that conversation again.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> We've already discussed it on this thread over and over, including yesterday. Unless you have ground breaking news, I'm not interested in having that conversation again.


Good luck champ! Maybe he should focus on the Pacific Islander group. I've read somewhere that there's almost a million of them.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I've been waiting for you to respond to my post #1716, and haven't heard your comments on California AB 1461. Am I the only person who sees it as a law for illegals with driver's licenses to slip through the cracks and vote? Who has ever heard of such a BS law?



In MA, a drivers license wont get you registered as a voter but it is a step in the processes that can, residency and a state ID, Moving in with a friend for 3 months establishes residency in MA, State ID was not possible until this bill was offered. It didn`t fly.

I have no doubt it was to attract votes. It says a lot about the Democrats. Why Hillary herself even promised more accountability from the VA on Vet.Day. Why would you do that ?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> In MA, a drivers license wont get you registered as a voter but it is a step in the processes that can, residency and a state ID, Moving in with a friend for 3 months establishes residency in MA, State ID was not possible until this bill was offered. It didn`t fly.
> 
> I have no doubt it was to attract votes. It says a lot about the Democrats. Why Hillary herself even promised more accountability from the VA on Vet.Day. Why would you do that ?


My guess is that Hillary is competing for the anti-military vote. Bernie has promised to slash the budget, and it seems to be attracting a lot of support from Democrats. Specifically, young Democrats who prefer free college over national defense. The impression I got from the Democratic Presidential Debate is, it's a race to see who can give away the most free shit.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> My guess is that Hillary is competing for the anti-military vote. Bernie has promised to slash the budget, and it seems to be attracting a lot of support from Democrats. Specifically, young Democrats who prefer free college over national defense. The impression I got from the Democratic Presidential Debate is, it's a race to see who can give away the most free shit.


The budget needs to be slashed. Unless, of course, you support their buddies (defense contractors) stealing billions.


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> The budget needs to be slashed. Unless, of course, you support their buddies (defense contractors) stealing billions.


In what way has Obama not already done that over and over? How much more of the budget is there left to cut? By the year 2019 or 2020, the interest on our national debt will exceed our military budget!!! How come nobody is talking about that? Or how our national debt went up 300 billion in two recent weeks? I see wasteful spending all over the place, but come on bro, let's get serious. When are we going to discuss where the REAL waste in spending is going to?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> In what way has Obama not already done that over and over? How much more of the budget is there left to cut? By the year 2019 or 2020, the interest on our national debt will exceed our military budget!!! How come nobody is talking about that? Or how our national debt went up 300 billion in two recent weeks? I see wasteful spending all over the place, but come on bro, let's get serious. When are we going to discuss where the REAL waste in spending is going to?


Gotta keep that military budget up! How else are you gonna pay for all of these ridiculous wars, all of the Haliburton no bid contracts, the Blackwater private contractors who made 10X that of the inlisted men (slap in the fucking face), the *$9 billion CASH* that went "missing" in Iraq. Gotta pay for that shit somehow, right?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Gotta keep that military budget up! How else are you gonna pay for all of these ridiculous wars, all of the Haliburton no bid contracts, the Blackwater private contractors who made 10X that of the inlisted men (slap in the fucking face), the *$9 billion CASH* that went "missing" in Iraq. Gotta pay for that shit somehow, right?


Don't want to discuss Obama's liberal spending, do you?

Are we going way back, or coming up with ways to "make America Great Again"? If you are here to try and get me to defend the Bush or Cheney family, then I'm sorry to say, you are going to be very disappointed. This is the Donald J. Trump thread, and we don't support those idiots. How come George never listened to Trump's warning about Osama Bin Laden, and a likely attack on the World Trade Center? We don't really know, just left to assume all three vagina bushes are a trio of pussies. It looks like Kasich might be making a push on JEB for 6th place battle in the polls right now...


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Are we going way back, or coming up with ways to "make America Great Again"? If you are here to try and get me to defend the Bush or Cheney family, then I'm sorry to say, you are going to be very disappointed. This is the Donald J. Trump thread, and we don't support those idiots. How come George never listened to Trump's warning about Osama Bin Laden, and a likely attack on the World Trade Center? We don't really know, just left to assume all three vagina bushes are a trio of pussies. It looks like Kasich might be make a push on JEB for 6th place battle in the polls right now...


Because the whole Bush family is a bunch of war criminals.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I've been waiting for you to respond to my post #1716, and haven't heard your comments on California AB 1461. Am I the only person who sees it as a law for illegals with driver's licenses to slip through the cracks and vote? Who has ever heard of such a BS law?


This is known as a _*SWEEPING GENERALIZATION*_.



Not GOP said:


> Hhmmm. Thats very strange. Can you do me a favor? go here, copy and paste the tweet, let me know what happens


This is known as an _*APPEAL TO IGNORANCE.*_


Not GOP said:


> Don't want to discuss Obama's liberal spending, do you?
> 
> Are we going way back, or coming up with ways to "make America Great Again"? If you are here to try and get me to defend the Bush or Cheney family, then I'm sorry to say, you are going to be very disappointed. This is the Donald J. Trump thread, and we don't support those idiots. How come George never listened to Trump's warning about Osama Bin Laden, and a likely attack on the World Trade Center? We don't really know, just left to assume all three vagina bushes are a trio of pussies. It looks like Kasich might be making a push on JEB for 6th place battle in the polls right now...


So we cant talk about the bush's cause its a Trump thread but lets talk about Obama instead? So you want to bash Obama for the deficit while ignoring it was republican (a.k.a. bush admin) that put us there in the first place.....k
This is known as _*DAMNING THE SOURCE*.

I mean, at this point its obvious college wasn't your thing, no judgment there...but there are terms by which logical debate can regulated. I recommend reading them over._


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> it was republican (a.k.a. bush admin) that put us there in the first place.....k


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


>



So again...since your clearly an average uneducated 20 something without the ability to make a valid point or really do anything other then copy/paste shit......

And rather then discrediting your inability to communicate cause that's SOOOOOOOOOoooooooo ridiculously easy....and i mean ALi vs 2 year old easy


1. In October 1988, Donald Trump threw his wallet into the airline business by purchasing Eastern Air Shuttle, a service that for 27 years had run hourly flights between Boston, New York City and Washington, D.C. For roughly $365 million. Trump pushed to give the airline the Trump touch, making the previously no-muss, no-fuss shuttle service into a luxury experience. To this end, he added maple-wood veneer to the floors, chrome seat-belt latches and gold-colored bathroom fixtures. But his gamble was a bust. A lack of increased interest from customers (who favored the airline for its convenience not its fancy new look) combined with high pre–Gulf War fuel prices meant the shuttle never turned a profit. The high debt forced Trump to default on his loans, and ownership of the company was turned over to creditors. The Trump Shuttle ceased to exist in 1992.

2.The Donald had a vodka. Trump vodka (labeled super premium, naturally) was introduced in 2006. At the time, Trump predicted the T&T (Trump and Tonic) would become the most requested drink in America, surpassed only by the Trump Martini. The New York City blog Gothamist reports the vodka has stopped production "because the company failed to meet the threshold requirements." Trump's company filed an injunction to prevent an Israeli company from selling Trump vodka without his consent or authorization. Meaning the Donald stopped the only people in world who wanted to drink his vodka from doing so.

3,"I don't like the _B_ word," Donald Trump said in 2010 while testifying in a New Jersey bankruptcy courtroom about his gambling company, Trump Entertainment Resorts Inc., which had filed for bankruptcy for the third time. Given the number of times Trump has flirted with bankruptcy, you'd think he'd be used to that word by now.

In 1990, the banking institutions that backed his real estate investments had to bail him out with a $65 million "rescue package" that contained new loans and credit. But it wasn't enough, and nine months later the famous developer was nearly $4 billion in debt. He didn't declare personal bankruptcy, although his famous Taj Mahal casino in Atlantic City, N.J., did have to file for it (bondholders ended up taking a 50% stake in the investment). Trump's economic troubles continued through the early '90s, while he was personally leveraged to nearly $1 billion. In 2004, Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts also filed for bankruptcy. The company was only a small portion of Trump's real estate empire, but he did still have to personally cough up $72 million to keep it afloat. In 2009, the same company (by then renamed Trump Entertainment Resorts Inc.) filed for bankruptcy again. Yet during all of this, no one ever told Trump, "You're fired!" Probably because no one could.

4.In April 2006, Trump announced that, after years in the real estate business, he was launching a mortgage company. He held a glitzy press conference at which his son Donald Jr. predicted that Trump Mortgage would soon be the nation's No. 1 home-loan lender. Trump told CNBC, "Who knows more about financing than me?" Apparently, plenty. Within a year and a half, Trump Mortgage had closed shop. The would-be lending powerhouse was done in by timing (the housing market cratered in 2007) and ironically enough, given Trump's Apprentice TV show, poor hiring. The executive Trump selected to run his loan company, E.J. Ridings, claimed to have been a top executive at a prestigious investment bank. In reality, Ridings' highest role on Wall Street was as a registered broker, a position he held for a mere six days.

5."The problem with our country is we don't manufacture anything anymore," Donald Trump told Fox News a year ago. "The stuff that's been sent over from China," he complained, "falls apart after a year and a half. It's crap." That very same Donald Trump has his own line of clothing, and it's made in ... China. (O.K., O.K. — not all of it. Salon, which reported this intriguing, head-scratching fact, notes that some of his apparel is from Mexico and Bangladesh.)

6.When recently discussing oil prices on air with ABC's George Stephanopoulos, Donald Trump blustered on about the scheming malfeasance of OPEC and the kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Trump insisted the U.S. could leverage its military supremacy to persuade OPEC to lower prices. In his words: "I'm going to look 'em in the eye and say, 'Fellas, you'd have your fun. Your fun is over.'" But this rather naive suggestion of bullying one of the U.S.'s most longstanding and essential allies in the Middle East — not to mention the recent customer in a megabillion-dollar U.S. weapons sale that would create tens of thousands of American jobs — was comparatively harmless when set against his next suggestion. Trump bemoaned U.S. costs sustained during its wars in the Middle East and floated the idea of "taking" Iraqi oil. Stephanopoulos countered incredulously, "So, we steal an oil field?" Trump responded, "Excuse me. You're not stealing anything. You're taking — we're reimbursing ourselves." Given how many U.S. leaders have had to stress to their Middle East interlocutors that they're not in it simply for the oil, Trump would be starting off regional relations on pretty slippery ground. 

-------Time

Refute even 1 of these.

So....where would you like to start? Asshat


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone else having a blast with this guy? 

We really should be thanking him, rarely can you smack someone around this much and still feel good about it.


----------



## see4 (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So again...since your clearly an average uneducated 20 something without the ability to make a valid point or really do anything other then copy/paste shit......
> 
> And rather then discrediting your inability to communicate cause that's SOOOOOOOOOoooooooo ridiculously easy....and i mean ALi vs 2 year old easy
> 
> ...


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> This is known as a _*SWEEPING GENERALIZATION*_.
> 
> 
> This is known as an _*APPEAL TO IGNORANCE.*_
> ...





FauxRoux said:


> Anyone else having a blast with this guy?



I already know, I'm too "micro-aggressive", and not PC enough for you. Now it's just a matter of how much can I fuck with your head..... or maybe just a little bit. lol


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I already know, I'm too "micro-aggressive", and not PC enough for you. Now it's just a matter of how much can I fuck with your head..... or maybe just a little bit. lol


you are failing to do anything but embarrass yourself. Or would if you understood what was happening or being said.

Ignorance IS bliss.

Also that isn't PC asshat, that's western philosophy. I understand not everybody is cut out for an education but you could at least afford a library card. Read a fucking book.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

Also you still cant seem to respond to any of my trump points


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Asshat


Vernacular reveals the identity of an author. Maybe switch up your vocabulary a bit? Make it less obvious.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Vernacular reveals the identity of an author. Maybe switch up your vocabulary a bit? Make it less obvious.


yeahhhh....but its clear and simple and I try not to slip into name calling. If I diversify it will just spiral unnecessarily.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> yeahhhh....but its clear and simple and I try not to slip into name calling. If I diversify it will just spiral unnecessarily.


LOL


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> LOL


And you still cant seem to respond to any of my trump points.

If you cant that's fine, just tuck tail and go vote for trump cause you hate Mexicans and hes great cause hes rich.

And so you know, what I just did there is called a...
*FAULTY SIGN:* (also includes argument from circumstance) wrongly assumes that one event or phenomenon is a reliable indicator or predictor of another event or phenomenon.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> And you still cant seem to respond to any of my trump points.
> 
> If you cant that's fine, just tuck tail and go vote for trump cause you hate Mexicans and hes great cause hes rich.
> 
> ...


*FauxRoux, I'm going to have to ask you to go to a neutral corner so I can finish this count...

*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Vernacular reveals the identity of an author. Maybe switch up your vocabulary a bit? Make it less obvious.


You PC, bro?


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> *FauxRoux, I'm going to have to ask you to go to a neutral corner so I can finish this count...
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Anyone else having a blast with this guy?
> 
> We really should be thanking him, rarely can you smack someone around this much and still feel good about it.



with his "handle" of not gop, i'm not sure if he's a super intelligent plant for the Dems who uses reverse logic or a mildly retarded member of the GOP that just says it like it is


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> with his "handle" of not gop, i'm not sure if he's a super intelligent plant for the Dems who uses reverse logic or a mildly retarded member of the GOP that just says it like it is


hahaha



Padawanbater2 said:


> He used to go by 'beenthere', he's had multiple accounts at RIU and just keeps coming back when he gets banned, you're getting a little taste of it now. Stale as fuck, right?


----------



## god1 (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So again...since your clearly an average uneducated 20 something without the ability to make a valid point or really do anything other then copy/paste shit......
> 
> And rather then discrediting your inability to communicate cause that's SOOOOOOOOOoooooooo ridiculously easy....and i mean ALi vs 2 year old easy
> 
> ...



Just curious:

1) do you know if Trump has any positive business accomplishments?
2) is the dude is a net negative or positive as a business guy?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Being a brain surgeon or an entrepreneur born with a silver spoon in your mouth are not qualifications to be president. Let's be honest, if 100 people were born with the exact same circumstances as Trump, a good case could be made based on his policy positions and past history that a large majority would do better than he has given all his opportunity. At least 80% would do as well as he did or better.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Being a brain surgeon or an entrepreneur born with a silver spoon in your mouth are not qualifications to be president. Let's be honest, if 100 people were born with the exact same circumstances as Trump, a good case could be made based on his policy positions and past history that a large majority would do better than he has given all his opportunity. At least 80% would do as well as he did or better.



Every single other candidate is locked in, owned and has strings attached, so that means at least one is untouchable to puppeteers,...that`s the way for this country to vote this time around.

Not being more bully to the Saudi`s, a flaw that can be fixed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Every single other candidate is locked in, owned and has strings attached, so that means at least one is untouchable to puppeteers,...that`s the way for this country to vote this time around.
> 
> Not being more bully to the Saudi`s, a flaw that can be fixed.


Trump has admitted to bribing politicians in the past for business and tax breaks, how is he not completely intertwined into the system just as much as any other politician bought by campaign donors?

Sanders on the other hand, hasn't taken any contributions from any super PACs or big business donors and has a tax plan that benefits the poor and middle-class


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2015)

I agree.. I don't see any possible way Carson or Trump could fuck up more than Rubio-Cruz- Jeb! 

They are all awful choices and have almost zero chance at beating The Dems.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So again...since your clearly an average uneducated 20 something without the ability to make a valid point or really do anything other then copy/paste shit......
> 
> And rather then discrediting your inability to communicate cause that's SOOOOOOOOOoooooooo ridiculously easy....and i mean ALi vs 2 year old easy
> 
> ...




I turned over the page and there lies another list of six,..

It`s not as long with fancy wording,...

1) Was gifted a Nobel peace prize.

2) Sold out a perfect Health Care solution for a scam filled market exchange.

3) Called the cops racists and apologized at a "Beer Summit"

4) Selected Hillary Clinton as SEC/DEF

5) Wont stop Vladimir Putin from utilizing my strategies.

6) Created a Nuclear Arms Race in the Middle East after gifting Iran a Thermonuclear solution to it`s National Weaponry.



The list from Hilary got deleted so,.......

I`ll take Trump because personal business highs and lows wont be a factor in my decision.

Did you know GITMO is still there ?


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

god1 said:


> Just curious:
> 
> 1) do you know if Trump has any positive business accomplishments?
> 2) is the dude is a net negative or positive as a business guy?


I suppose that depends on how you look at it.

As has already been pointed out (and to the best of my knowledge) he started his business career by being handed millions from his father rather than being a brilliant investor as he would like people to believe .

I believe his initial investments with the money from his father was spent in real estate. Which if you look at the history of from new york in the 80's is appaling and morally bankrupt. Basically he takes risks with other peoples money...if he fails the investors lose...if he doesnt he makes a mint. He IS the definition of big buisness that bribes and corrupts our politicians (as he freely brags about for gods sake). Rebulicans complain about politicians that are bought and sold by private monay and then somehow think it makes sense to elect a president that admits HE was 1 of the guys doing the buying. Brilliant!

so...has he made money? Without doubt. With a combination of inheritance....the general publics naivete of his ability to self-promote...and government help.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

*1) Was gifted a Nobel peace prize.*

"The Norwegian Nobel Committee has decided that the Nobel Peace Prize for 2009 is to be awarded to President Barack Obama for his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples. The Committee has attached special importance to Obama's vision of and work for a world without nuclear weapons.

Obama has as President created a new climate in international politics. Multilateral diplomacy has regained a central position, with emphasis on the role that the United Nations and other international institutions can play. Dialogue and negotiations are preferred as instruments for resolving even the most difficult international conflicts. The vision of a world free from nuclear arms has powerfully stimulated disarmament and arms control negotiations. Thanks to Obama's initiative, the USA is now playing a more constructive role in meeting the great climatic challenges the world is confronting. Democracy and human rights are to be strengthened.

Only very rarely has a person to the same extent as Obama captured the world's attention and given its people hope for a better future. His diplomacy is founded in the concept that those who are to lead the world must do so on the basis of values and attitudes that are shared by the majority of the world's population.

For 108 years, the Norwegian Nobel Committee has sought to stimulate precisely that international policy and those attitudes for which Obama is now the world's leading spokesman. The Committee endorses Obama's appeal that "Now is the time for all of us to take our share of responsibility for a global response to global challenges."

http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/2009/press.html

*2) Sold out a perfect Health Care solution for a scam filled market exchange.*

Blame Romney and the GOP controlled Senate, the dems wanted single payer

*3) Called the cops racists and apologized at a "Beer Summit"*

"On July 16, 2009, Harvard University professor Henry Louis Gates, Jr., was arrested at his Cambridge, Massachusetts home by local police officer Sgt. James Crowley, who was responding to a 9-1-1 caller's report of men breaking and entering the residence. The arrest initiated a series of events that unfolded under the spotlight of the international news media.

The arrest occurred just after Gates returned home to Cambridge after a trip to China to research the ancestry of Yo-Yo Ma for _Faces of America_. Gates found the front door to his home jammed shut and with the help of his driver tried to force it open. A local witness reported their activity to the police as a potential burglary in progress. Accounts regarding the ensuing confrontation differ, but Gates was arrested by the responding officer, Cambridge Police Sgt. James Crowley, and charged with disorderly conduct. On July 21, the charges against Gates were dropped. The arrest generated a national debate about whether or not it represented an example of racial profiling by police.

On July 22, President Barack Obama said about the incident, "I don't know, not having been there and not seeing all the facts, what role race played in that. But I think it's fair to say, number one, any of us would be pretty angry; number two, that the Cambridge police acted stupidly in arresting somebody when there was already proof that they were in their own home, and, number three, what I think we know separate and apart from this incident is that there's a long history in this country of African Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately.""

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Louis_Gates_arrest_controversy#.22Beer_Summit.22

*6) Created a Nuclear Arms Race in the Middle East after gifting Iran a Thermonuclear solution to it`s National Weaponry.*

Except the Iran Nuclear deal does _*exactly the opposite*_ and ensures Iran doesn't pursue building a nuclear weapon for 10 years

You're straight up lying with this one


> I`ll take Trump because personal business highs and lows wont be a factor in my decision.


That's because you're stupid


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump has admitted to bribing politicians in the past for business and tax breaks, how is he not completely intertwined into the system just as much as any other politician bought by campaign donors?
> 
> Sanders on the other hand, hasn't taken any contributions from any super PACs or big business donors and has a tax plan that benefits the poor and middle-class



Because Trump is not a politician, in the instances you bring, he`s not the pimp, he`s the guy fucking the whore.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I suppose that depends on how you look at it.
> 
> As has already been pointed out (and to the best of my knowledge) he started his business career by being handed millions from his father rather than being a brilliant investor as he would like people to believe .
> 
> ...



If you start with a quarter dollar and fail or you start with a billion dollars and fail,....you still fail.

If you start with a quarter dollar and succeed or you start with a billion dollars and succeed, you are a success.

Donald isn`t broke and is a front runner for POTUS.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2015)

That's nuts... If you have 25 cents ..you swing n miss...you are done... If you have a quarter billion.. You can swing n miss for a decade n still be a multi millionaire. Awful analogy


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 12, 2015)

But what if you have 50 cents and you pit it in the gum ball machine and two gumballs comes out instead of one. Winnin


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You PC, bro?


Not sure I understand you. Come again.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> If you start with a quarter dollar and fail or you start with a billion dollars and fail,....you still fail.
> 
> If you start with a quarter dollar and succeed or you start with a billion dollars and succeed, you are a success.
> 
> Donald isn`t broke and is a front runner for POTUS.


So is Ben Carson.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Because Trump is not a politician, in the instances you bring, he`s not the pimp, he`s the guy fucking the whore.


"Every single other candidate is locked in, owned and *has strings attached,*"

Trump doesn't even meet your own standards


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *1) Was gifted a Nobel peace prize.*
> 
> "The Norwegian Nobel Committee has decided that the Nobel Peace Prize for 2009 is to be awarded to President Barack Obama for his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples. The Committee has attached special importance to Obama's vision of and work for a world without nuclear weapons.
> 
> ...



Paddy, you know bette , no you don`t sorry.

1) After one of his four guaranteed years, turns out to be 8, and Gitmo is still there. Don`t worry though Paddy, you can keep your doctor.

2) Obama sampled and reused Romney`s Mass Health, yes, Romney fucked it up for everybody,...No.

3) The good Professor was arrested while the cops were leaving,...After the matter was settled. How little you know.

6) Iran will buy nothing from the USA, there`s your gifted solution. STFU about time, it has no relevance.

The Arms race has nothing as well to do with Iran, because you don`t read shit.

Pakistan has already sold ready to use HOT weapons of at least med. Yield to Saudi Arabia because the US cannot ensure their protection from Iran, they are practically next door. Pakistan used it`s already locked up sponsorship right after the US did with Iran. Egypt is gonna need something. Kuwait will also need something,...

10 years huh Paddy........stupid and lying too,....You didn`t even understand #6 at all.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> So is Ben Carson.



Ya but Ben Carson is ST-6,......I think.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Not sure I understand you. Come again.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Paddy, you know bette , no you don`t sorry.
> 
> 1) After one of his four guaranteed years, turns out to be 8, and Gitmo is still there. Don`t worry though Paddy, you can keep your doctor.
> 
> ...


TL;DGAF

Suck my balls


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Every single other candidate is locked in, owned and *has strings attached,*"
> 
> Trump doesn't even meet your own standards



Sure he does, those puppeteers have no way to attach to him,...he`s not there yet. That`s like Barry smoke`n weed and not legalizing it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Sure he does, those puppeteers have no way to attach to him,...he`s not there yet. That`s like Barry smoke`n weed and not legalizing it.


Suck Trump's dick because it's cast in gold all you want, he won't be president, and your anus will suffer through 8 more years, _at least_, of a democratic presidency

You have 8 years to get your shit together 

Pull the same shit as you did the past decade and you might as well fuckin' gift wrap the 2024 election today

Dumbasses with big mouths who don't know shit about history are my favorite to argue with because they're always wrong!


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> That's nuts... If you have 25 cents ..you swing n miss...you are done... If you have a quarter billion.. You can swing n miss for a decade n still be a multi millionaire. Awful analogy



No because you can trace back to what dad started with and How you gonna blame dad for passing the torch to son ?

One buys bubble gum and the other buys land,...both are investing.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Is that footage of you reading the communist manifesto?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Is that footage of you reading the communist manifesto?


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Suck Trump's dick because it's cast in gold all you want, he won't be president, and your anus will suffer through 8 more years, _at least_, of a democratic presidency
> 
> You have 8 years to get your shit together
> 
> ...



So suck your balls and every name in the book,...Obviously not chill`n by the pool with a bowl of cool staring at the chicks,.. What happened to you,...get splash back from the toilet or something ??


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


I know you are a big fan of Karl Marx, what is your perception of Che Guervara?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Obviously not chill`n by the pool with a bowl of cool staring at the chicks










The_Herban_Legend said:


> I know you are a big fan of Karl Marx, what is your perception of Che Guervara?


Dunno enough about Guevara to have an opinion


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I know you are a big fan of Karl Marx, what is your perception of Che Guervara?


Im guessing your problem with them being they are "dirty commies".

Nothing like staking right and wrong on general ideal/labels instead of seeing the logic in creating a system that might actually function regardless of if its a mishmash of ideologies or not.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Im guessing .


Guess again.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Guess again.


Fair enough. Im genuinely curious what your opinion is?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Fair enough. Im genuinely curious what your opinion is?


I think his initial intentions to bring attention to hunger and poverty through radicalization was great and had real purpose. However, the ends show that he actually helped impoverish the Cubans.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dunno enough about Guevara to have an opinion





No-way paddy,.. the world aint ready for OddBall1st on "bean" again.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I think his initial intentions to bring attention to hunger and poverty through radicalization was great and had real purpose. However, the ends show that he actually helped impoverish the Cubans.


He did bail and leave the joint to castro pretty quick. I always wondered what his end game was suppose to be? If he was even thinking that far.

So in your opinion would you say he was as responsable for the direction cuba took as castro?

I mean, he did die pretty early into its inception.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> He did bail and leave the joint to castro pretty quick. I always wondered what his end game was suppose to be? If he was even thinking that far.
> 
> So in your opinion would you say he was as responsable for the direction cuba took as castro?
> 
> I mean, he did die pretty early into its inception.


I think he was the more radical of the two but I don't think he was as powerful politically nor intellectually, compared to Castro. I think what ultimately did Cuba in was the collapse of the Soviet Union.

Edit: I don't think history is painting an accurate account of Castro's intelligence. He is/was ( is he still alive?) extremely intelligent, suspect in the assassination of J.F.K., and defied the U.S. and lived to tell about it.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> He did bail and leave the joint to castro pretty quick. I always wondered what his end game was suppose to be? If he was even thinking that far.
> 
> So in your opinion would you say he was as responsable for the direction cuba took as castro?
> 
> I mean, he did die pretty early into its inception.


 I'm not the best speller but for someone like you that calls other people uneducated you sure are a fucking lame that can't spell responsible and suck my run on sentence ya bitch


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I'm not the best speller but for someone like you that calls other people uneducated you sure are a fucking lame that can't spell responsible and suck my run on sentence ya bitch


Im typing on a phone. But sure. You certainly "Trumped" my long list of intelligent remarks with that. 

Im "A fucking lame" huh? Lol...you sure showed me.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I think he was the more radical of the two but I don't think he was as powerful politically nor intellectually, compared to Castro. I think what ultimately did Cuba in was the collapse of the Soviet Union.
> 
> Edit: I don't think history is painting an accurate account of Castro's intelligence. He is/was ( is he still alive?) extremely intelligent, suspect in the assassination of J.F.K., and the defied the U.S. and lived to tell about it.


He died in 2008. I would for the most part completely agree, although I always got the impression he was never considered anybodies fool. I wonder if Cuba would have fared better if prior to the collapse of the Soviet Union Fidel had not spent the previous 20 years becoming involved in so many incidents across south america.


----------



## god1 (Nov 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I suppose that depends on how you look at it.
> 
> As has already been pointed out (and to the best of my knowledge) he started his business career by being handed millions from his father rather than being a brilliant investor as he would like people to believe .
> 
> ...



First off his occupation is that of an "investor" and the people that get involved with him are also. There's a reason it's termed "investing".

Look, a little simple arithmetic, using published numbers supports his claim that he's better than the average joe at making money. He borrowed 1*10^6 to start his initial real estate investment and he's worth on the ave approx 5*10^9. That ratio speaks for itself.

But this stuff is really a diversion. The conversation ought to focus on which if any of all the combined candidates have a sound plan to provide enough economic growth to support either the Rep plans for tax reductions or the Dem plans for increased social spending.

To that end, have you or anybody else read any specific, detailed plan on how any of these guys expect to accomplish economic growth? If any of them have a specific plan, they ain't sharing on their web pages. But they all have an invite to donate. Quite sicking actually.

What's really wrong with this whole process is that, we're voting for salesman in chief. Even more nauseating is the realization that there is no mechanism to hold any of these guys accountable for their claims.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> He died in 2008.


What source do you have that confirms this? I assume he is dead but have never got conformation.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

god1 said:


> First off his occupation is that of an "investor" and the people that get involved with him are also. There's a reason it's termed "investing".
> 
> Look, a little simple arithmetic, using published numbers supports his claim that he's better than the average joe at making money. He borrowed 1*10^6 to start his initial real estate investment and he's worth on the ave approx 5*10^9. That ratio speaks for itself.
> 
> ...


Good points. When I bring up trumps buisness record I'm usually pointing out his lack of social ethics used to make a profit. I feel that having someone who promises to turn around a bad economy to be a mute point if they aren't a trustworthy or ethically upright individual. But as you just pointed out NONE of our politicians really are. Agreed.

But personally I would rather vote for a politician with a proven track record of mostly walking his talk even if I don't fully agree with all his points, then someone like Trump with a proven history of a morality akin to being willing to sell his own grandmother's ass off in T.J. for a peso.



The_Herban_Legend said:


> What source do you have that confirms this? I assume he is dead but have never got conformation.


I don't know what to tell you on that 1 man. My buddy billy had a closed casket funeral in the 90's so by that logic maybe he's still living in his folks basement. Considering how old he would be today...and how many years he spent really fucking with major powers while living out in the open I can't imagine there would be any logic to faking his death.

My sources being Castro's brother who took over running Cuba when he died and made the announcement to the world. I remember seeing it....it was in the papers...(shrug). Beyond that I don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 13, 2015)

New Reuters 5 day rolling poll puts Trump ahead with a commanding 34% lead. Carson with 19%


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Good points. When I bring up trumps buisness record I'm usually pointing out his lack of social ethics used to make a profit. I feel that having someone who promises to turn around a bad economy to be a mute point if they aren't a trustworthy or ethically upright individual. But as you just pointed out NONE of our politicians really are. Agreed.
> 
> But personally I would rather vote for a politician with a proven track record of mostly walking his talk even if I don't fully agree with all his points, then someone like Trump with a proven history of a morality akin to being willing to sell his own grandmother's ass off in T.J. for a peso.
> 
> ...


There is no official confirmation of his death. Wikipedia says he is alive.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

Just looked it up. you are correct sir.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://m.huffpost.com/us/news/fidel-castro-alive/&ved=0CDYQFjAFahUKEwj_jYT1to7JAhUE9GMKHfdxDx0&usg=AFQjCNHlEnXznotzAF-jw7zxeokjc1QIqA&sig2=q7ANK2X_AQ0oJlMiy8Sh3A

his wiki page says died 08 i thought

It would seem I simply remember when he stepped down


Years of spotlight amid turmoil and it takes getting to an age where he has to wear depends to send him into hidding hahaha


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 13, 2015)

Kind of like how you don't know how to spell responsible


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 13, 2015)

Kind of like how you didn't graduate from High School, and then failed your GED exam.

I know because you made a typo in your user name, it should be Not GED.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 13, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Kind of like how you didn't graduate from High School, and then failed your GED exam.
> 
> I know because you made a typo in your user name, it should be Not GED.


Lol


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 13, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Kind of like how you didn't graduate from High School, and then failed your GED exam.
> 
> I know because you made a typo in your user name, it should be Not GED.


Hey what's up? good one! I bet you've been waiting for the perfect time to use it.

I'm interested in hearing your thoughts about how Donald Trump is in favor of legalizing marijuana,
but Hillary is not


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Kind of like how you don't know how to spell responsible


The quality of your insults are almost as devoid of a point as your arguments. You are in fact without point. You are point-less... If aids were having a point you would be the logic defying miracle cure. All we would need to do is roll terminal cases in whellchairs within 10 meters or you and "poof" as if by some form of retarded trailertrash magic it would be gone.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Hey what's up? good one! I bet you've been waiting for the perfect time to use it.
> 
> I'm interested in hearing your thoughts about how Donald Trump is in favor of legalizing marijuana,
> but Hillary is not


you don't have a right to ask people to answer questions when you still haven't responded to a single Trump point I put up.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> The quality of your insults are almost as devoid of a point as your arguments. You are in fact without point. You are point-less... If aids were having a point you would be the logic defying miracle cure. All we would need to do is roll terminal cases in whellchairs within 10 meters or you and "poof" as if by some form of retarded trailertrash magic it would be gone.


what is a "whellchair"?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> what is a "whellchair"?


you can't figure out what word he was actually trying to type ? You can't be that dumb


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

londonfog said:


> you can't figure out what word he was actually trying to type ? You can't be that dumb


Only being able to point out my occasional fast typing spelling error is the only thing hes got man. Dont take that from him! Those have got to be the happiest moments hes had since getting out of special ed...even if he never did get that GED.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Only being able to point out my occasional fast typing spelling error is the only thing hes got man. Dont take that from him! Those have got to be the happiest moments hes had since getting out of special ed...even if he never did get that GED.


You actually know you won the debate when they have to resort to spelling and nothing else.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

londonfog said:


> You actually know you won the debate when they have to resort to spelling


There would have to BE a debate to win one. He is too afraid to even comment on anything he doesn't bring up and even then wont respond if you ask him to show his work or confront his point.

Whats funnier is he then responds with backhanded responses in an attempt to troll you into thinking he doesn't care while not getting that clearly he does or he would stop trying and go away.

Hes hilarious. ( It IS kind of like kicking an inbred puppy though)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

god1 said:


> First off his occupation is that of an "investor" and the people that get involved with him are also. There's a reason it's termed "investing".
> 
> Look, a little simple arithmetic, using published numbers supports his claim that he's better than the average joe at making money. He borrowed 1*10^6 to start his initial real estate investment and he's worth on the ave approx 5*10^9. That ratio speaks for itself.
> 
> ...


How about a 2-3% cut across all government and when employees retire, don't replace them?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> There would have to BE a debate to win one. He is too afraid to even comment on anything he doesn't bring up and even then wont respond if you ask him to show his work or confront his point.
> 
> Whats funnier is he then responds with backhanded responses in an attempt to troll you into thinking he doesn't care while not getting that clearly he does or he would stop trying and go away.
> 
> Hes hilarious. ( It IS kind of like kicking an inbred puppy though)


I would think it was hilarious if he was witty or funny. Not GOP is just plain stupid.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How about a 2-3% cut across all government and when employees retire, don't replace them?


Do you think a 2-3% cut to the department of education is a good idea?


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I would think it was hilarious if he was witty or funny. Not GOP is just plain stupid.


I can see that. I mean...im a Marx brothers guy myself but if im stoned enough the 3 stooges are amusing enough in a pinch. (ooooo....if we had 3 Not GOP's and get them to_ fight_ though.....)


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 13, 2015)

londonfog said:


> You actually know you won the debate when they have to resort to spelling and nothing else.


When somebody tells me how smart they are while typing words that are not familiar with the dictionary,or anthying, or anyone, ever. Then I start to question it. Are you still butt hurt about the Ben Carson thread? Stop taking everything so personal all the time. Get a tissue and dry your eye, ... we can be friends. right?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 13, 2015)

londonfog said:


> . Not GOP is just plain stupid.


... or maybe not. You seem really upset. Whats wrong bro?


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> ... or maybe not


I know Trumps your hero but you have to be GOOD at something for self promotion to work. Even if its simply self promotion.

But your right...you are in fact your own _special _brand of stupid.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> ... or maybe not. You seem really upset. Whats wrong bro?


upset I'm not. I just realize how immature and stupid you are


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you think a 2-3% cut to the department of education is a good idea?


 Is there 2 to 3% left ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I know Trumps your hero but you have to be GOOD at something for self promotion to work. Even if its simply self promotion.
> 
> But your right...you are in fact your own _special _brand of stupid.



Half the world knows who Trump is, self promotion ??, ya he got that.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Half the world knows who Trump is, self promotion ??, ya he got that.


yes...yes he does....its about the only thing Trumps good at (imo). Unfortunately for Not GOP _HE_ is not.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I know Trumps your hero but you have to be GOOD at something for self promotion to work. Even if its simply self promotion.
> 
> But your right...you are in fact your own _special _brand of stupid.





FauxRoux said:


> yes...yes he does....its about the only thing Trumps good at (imo). Unfortunately for Not GOP _HE_ is not.


That's the problem. You keep posting your opinion about Trump. Nobody is interested in hearing that. You're a hater with nothing important to mention. Just the same baseless crap, over and over again


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That's the problem. You keep posting your opinion about Trump. Nobody is interested in hearing that. You're a hater with nothing important to mention. Just the same baseless crap, over and over again


Its no problem for anyone but you. And based on likes _plenty _of people are interested. Another response based in nonsense.

Even some of the Trump fans are starting to make fun of you. We'll all keep at it until you are either the official RIU whipping boy or you go away....crying...

 (he even looks a bit like Bernie)

By the by....you still havnt found the balls to post an opinion about the well written Trump points ive made.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 13, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That's the problem. You keep posting your opinion about Trump. Nobody is interested in hearing that. You're a hater with nothing important to mention. Just the same baseless crap, over and over again





FauxRoux said:


> 1. In October 1988, Donald Trump threw his wallet into the airline business by purchasing Eastern Air Shuttle, a service that for 27 years had run hourly flights between Boston, New York City and Washington, D.C. For roughly $365 million. Trump pushed to give the airline the Trump touch, making the previously no-muss, no-fuss shuttle service into a luxury experience. To this end, he added maple-wood veneer to the floors, chrome seat-belt latches and gold-colored bathroom fixtures. But his gamble was a bust. A lack of increased interest from customers (who favored the airline for its convenience not its fancy new look) combined with high pre–Gulf War fuel prices meant the shuttle never turned a profit. The high debt forced Trump to default on his loans, and ownership of the company was turned over to creditors. The Trump Shuttle ceased to exist in 1992.
> 
> 2.The Donald had a vodka. Trump vodka (labeled super premium, naturally) was introduced in 2006. At the time, Trump predicted the T&T (Trump and Tonic) would become the most requested drink in America, surpassed only by the Trump Martini. The New York City blog Gothamist reports the vodka has stopped production "because the company failed to meet the threshold requirements." Trump's company filed an injunction to prevent an Israeli company from selling Trump vodka without his consent or authorization. Meaning the Donald stopped the only people in world who wanted to drink his vodka from doing so.
> 
> ...


Anything? no? K


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Trump IS a dick. Lol. 

Where'd you find that?


----------



## god1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How about a 2-3% cut across all government and when employees retire, don't replace them?



That's the point, we can't simply cut or spend our way out of what ails us. The problem is much too complex. Don't believe the hype, there is no magic. What's frustrating is that all the candidates are aware, but nobody will address the issue with any specificity. A few will dance around the issue but that's about it.

Unless there's some fairy dust dropped around the world, I expect there to be quite a bit of pain before pleasure, regardless of who gets into office. Getting somebody in who can work through the political nonsense would be helpful; a little lube always helps. But as polarized as our system has become I really don't expect much help.

The sad part, is that those least prepared will hurt the most. The rest of us will just complain.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump IS a dick. Lol.
> 
> Where'd you find that?


Reddit


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 14, 2015)

god1 said:


> That's the point, we can't simply cut or spend our way out of what ails us. The problem is much too complex. Don't believe the hype, there is no magic. What's frustrating is that all the candidates are aware, but nobody will address the issue with any specificity. A few will dance around the issue but that's about it.
> 
> Unless there's some fairy dust dropped around the world, I expect there to be quite a bit of pain before pleasure, regardless of who gets into office. Getting somebody in who can work through the political nonsense would be helpful; a little lube always helps. But as polarized as our system has become I really don't expect much help.
> 
> The sad part, is that those least prepared will hurt the most. The rest of us will just complain.


So what do you believe is the solution to the economic problem currently facing the United States?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 14, 2015)

god1 said:


> That's the point, we can't simply cut or spend our way out of what ails us. The problem is much too complex. Don't believe the hype, there is no magic. What's frustrating is that all the candidates are aware, but nobody will address the issue with any specificity. A few will dance around the issue but that's about it.
> 
> Unless there's some fairy dust dropped around the world, I expect there to be quite a bit of pain before pleasure, regardless of who gets into office. Getting somebody in who can work through the political nonsense would be helpful; a little lube always helps. But as polarized as our system has become I really don't expect much help.
> 
> The sad part, is that those least prepared will hurt the most. The rest of us will just complain.


I don't think it would be magic. More of a tightening of the belt and slow reduction in employees which means less salaries to pay.

Are you speaking of the global economy? I believe I read a post by you the other day along those lines.

Care to explain further?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> You support one party being able to force another neutral party to interact with them.


so you finally found someone who was forced to open a store to the public?

where is it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I know one lady that moved here years ago and she is illegal. Ok so if you stop right there it's not that big of an issue. Now lets fast forward 10 years. She now has 8 kids and I know all of them and they are all on SNAP and cash aid. When the time is up they have another kid. One of her daughters has 7 kids.


totally cool 100% true story, admitted racist loser.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Anything? no? K





FauxRoux said:


> Its no problem for anyone but you. And based on likes _plenty _of people are interested. Another response based in nonsense.
> 
> Even some of the Trump fans are starting to make fun of you. We'll all keep at it until you are either the official RIU whipping boy
> 
> By the by....you still havnt found the balls to post an opinion about the well written Trump points ive made.


"by the by"? you do realize that your posts don't make any sense, right? Or maybe not, you probably wouldn't. I doubt that you have even graduated high school. As far as you sucking your own dick over likes, the only likes you've been getting are from progressive hard liners. Let me put it like this, if and when you are able to get past the juvenile insults (which I doubt you can) then I will answer your questions. But right now, responding to any more than 10% of your posts would be a waste of time and intelligence. For now, I don't care about your questions. Not interested. Go ask LondonFog


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey buck I just ate breakfastand threw away my hashbrowns because they are brown.... I think im racist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 14, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Hey buck I just ate breakfastand threw away my hashbrowns because they are brown.... I think im racist.


The brown crispy bits are the best part!!!!!!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 14, 2015)

The majority of Democrats still consider a Trump nomination unlikely. Voters not affiliated with either major party by a 52% to 42% margin disagree and think Trump is likely to be the GOP’s standard-bearer.

Voters under 40 are more confident that Trump will go all the way than their elders are.

Just over half (51%) of whites believe Trump is likely to be the nominee, compared to 38% of blacks and 48% other minority voters.

The stronger the voter disapproves of President Obama’s job performance, the more likely he or she is to feel that Trump will ultimately be the Republican nominee.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/elections/election_2016/trump_change


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The majority of Democrats still consider a Trump nomination unlikely. Voters not affiliated with either major party by a 52% to 42% margin disagree and think Trump is likely to be the GOP’s standard-bearer.
> 
> Voters under 40 are more confident that Trump will go all the way than their elders are.
> 
> ...


want to bet $10,000 that trump will not be the GOP nominee?

LOL!

reported as spam.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 14, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> want to bet $10,000 that trump will not be the GOP nominee?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> reported as spam.


Did you just report yourself for spam, because you've brought that up 10 times over?

The new poll just came out 19 hours ago. It's not spam. durp


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 14, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The majority of Democrats still consider a Trump nomination unlikely. Voters not affiliated with either major party by a 52% to 42% margin disagree and think Trump is likely to be the GOP’s standard-bearer.
> 
> Voters under 40 are more confident that Trump will go all the way than their elders are.
> 
> ...




See that line that starts with .."Just"... and ends with ..."voters"... and has lots of colors,.... Who does that ?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> See that line that starts with .."Just"... and ends with ..."voters"... and has lots of colors,.... Who does that ?


Rasmussen


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 14, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Rasmussen




Who he ?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Who he ?


haha. very funny. Will you be watching the second Democrat presidential debate tonight? Ready to watch those losers get tossed some softball questions?


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 14, 2015)

I really don`t know who that mth`r is and Ohio State Played, Irish on now,...Who play`s tonight ? Michigan st.??? Who else ??


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 14, 2015)

Great 4th stop on the goaline ND, punch a play then go 96 yds for the TD with the next run,...

Wait Where were we,..Democrats,.....


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 14, 2015)

Set your channel to CBS. The Democratic Socialist Party Presidential Debate, is about to get underway...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Did you just report yourself for spam, because you've brought that up 10 times over?
> 
> The new poll just came out 19 hours ago. It's not spam. durp


you've refused to acknowledge how dumb you are for supporting trump 10 times in a row?

color me surprised!


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 14, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> you do realize that your posts don't make any sense, right? I doubt that you have even graduated high school.


I do realize you have a hard time understanding, yes. Speculation on my lack of education coming from someone 2/3rds my age who likely has no higher education _at all _is amusing.

I got a job in the Vacuum Dept at S.L.A.C. (and plz do show us your vast intellect with a janitorial joke) at 16. At that time it was still the largest P.B.A. in the world.

I'll give you a ton of credit if you can even figure out the education it requires to _earn_ 1 of these.


And what do you do again?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 14, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


>


*Dumbass Republican





*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 14, 2015)

Donald is a boss. Go Donald.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 14, 2015)

Donald is distracting, but not truly compelling.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

I like his get down.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I like his get down.


That does seem to be his appeal for most folk.

Reminds me of when everybody liked G.W. cause he "seemed like a guy you could have a beer with".

Which kinda just sounds like "Hes easy to understand" to me.

No insult intended by that. There is alot of sense in presenting oneself in that way.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> That does seem to be his appeal for most folk.
> 
> Reminds me of when everybody liked G.W. cause he "seemed like a guy you could have a beer with".
> 
> ...


I agree, he is very personable and may be one of his strategies.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I agree, he is very personable and may be one of his strategies.


hahaha....well i dont know about personable.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I agree, he is very personable and may be one of his strategies.


One of his strategies? His one strategy is to speak in code and excite his racist base. He was a fucking democrat a few years ago. Am I supposed to believe that his views have changed that radically in that short amount of time? Republicans are fucking morons. Full insult intended by that.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> He died in 2008. I would for the most part completely agree, although I always got the impression he was never considered anybodies fool. I wonder if Cuba would have fared better if prior to the collapse of the Soviet Union Fidel had not spent the previous 20 years becoming involved in so many incidents across south america.





FauxRoux said:


> He died in 2008. I would for the most part completely agree, although I always got the impression he was never considered anybodies fool. I wonder if Cuba would have fared better if prior to the collapse of the Soviet Union Fidel had not spent the previous 20 years becoming involved in so many incidents across south america.


Castro is still alive and Ernesto "Che" Guevara died in 1967.

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

The Southern Poverty Law Center has tracked a number of other white nationalists who have been throwing their support behind The Donald. They include:


*Gregory Hood, a writer who penned an essay in support of Trump for the white nationalist blog Radix. Hood wrote:*
_ *Trump is worth supporting. He is worth supporting because we need a troll. We need someone who can expose the system that rules us as the malevolent and worthless entity it is. We need someone who can break open public debate. We need someone who can expose and heighten the contradictions within the system. And we need someone who can call out the press, the politicians, and the pseudo-intellectuals as the empty shells they are. *_


*Brad Griffin, founder of the Occidental Dissent, a website that describes itself as "Pro-White, Pro-South, Pro-Indepdence." On Trump, Griffin recently wrote:*
_*Donald Trump isn’t a conservative or a racialist by any stretch of the imagination, but he is a tornado that can inflict a lot of damage upon the two-party system.*_


*Jared Taylor, considered one of the leading intellectual voices of the white nationalist movement, praised Trump's comments about Mexican immigrants in a video posted on the website of hisAmerican Renaissance journal:*
_*Americans, real Americans have been dreaming of a candidate who says the obvious, that illegal immigrants from Mexico are a low-rent bunch that includes rapists and murders.*_


*Richard Spencer, president of the National Policy Institute, a white nationalist think tank, called Trump's criticism of Senator John McCain's war heroism "revelatory:"*
_*Trump is ‘divisive’ in that he forces his opponents and rivals to take sides. In this case, he demonstrated that the other GOP candidates are interchangeable cowards and conformists. As an added bonus, he associated them all with an unpopular failed presidential candidate and immigration enthusiast.*_


*The White Genocide Project, a group whose mission is to raise awareness of the "genocide" of the white race, launched a White House peition demanding President Barack Obama to honor Trump for "opposing white genocide." The petition only gathered 243 signatures and was closed for not reaching the signature requirements.*
*The Daily Stormer, a Neo-Nazi news and commentary website, endorsed Trump for president, writing:*
_*He is certainly going to be a positive influence on the Republican debates, as the modern Fox News Republican has basically accepted the idea that there is no going back from mass immigration, and Trump is willing to say what most Americans think: it’s time to deport these people. He is also willing to call them out as criminal rapists, murderers and drug dealers.*_​


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 15, 2015)

More SPLC rubish? Haven't we already established their progressive hate group bias? The non profit takes money from big progressive donors, somewhere around 35 million a year I think. They label people as hate groups over the stupidest, most retarded reasons. Lately, they have stepped up their game to defend Islam from people who have a problem with it. Basically, if you're not in favor of sharia law, then your group goes on the "hate map." How many groups are on the hate map again? Somewhere around 16,000? They must stay busy. No wonder the radical leftist who runs SPLC pays himself 300,000$ /year, with millions more an assets. The fear game is profitable. Big money for sure


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> More SPLC rubish? Haven't we already established their progressive hate group bias? The non profit takes money from big progressive donors, somewhere around 35 million a year I think. They label people as hate groups over the stupidest, most retarded reasons. Lately, they have stepped up their game to defend Islam from people who have a problem with it. Basically, if you're not in favor of sharia law, then your group goes on the "hate map." How many groups are on the hate map again? Somewhere around 16,000? They must stay busy. No wonder the radical leftist who runs SPLC pays himself 300,000$ /year, with millions more an assets. The fear game is profitable. Big money for sure


So what is your claim here? That these aren't white supremacist groups, or that they didn't endorse your boy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 15, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> More SPLC rubish? Haven't we already established their progressive hate group bias? The non profit takes money from big progressive donors, somewhere around 35 million a year I think. They label people as hate groups over the stupidest, most retarded reasons. Lately, they have stepped up their game to defend Islam from people who have a problem with it. Basically, if you're not in favor of sharia law, then your group goes on the "hate map." How many groups are on the hate map again? Somewhere around 16,000? They must stay busy. No wonder the radical leftist who runs SPLC pays himself 300,000$ /year, with millions more an assets. The fear game is profitable. Big money for sure









the face of a white supremacist (the fatass on the right, aka "not GOP").


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 15, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> So what is your claim here? That these aren't white supremacist groups, or that they didn't endorse your boy?


That wasn't what I was claiming. 

According to intelligent people, including the FBI,the SPLC is not a credible source for information.
Also, Trump doesn't need to pander to white supremacist retards, any more than Hillary needs to pander to Uncle Buck... Simple minded people follow along willy nilly


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That wasn't what I was claiming.
> 
> According to intelligent people, including the FBI,the SPLC is not a credible source for information.
> Also, Trump doesn't need to pander to white supremacist retards, any more than Hillary needs to pander to Uncle Buck... Simple minded people follow along willy nilly


We both know the language he's using and why. Again, he was a Democrat a few years ago. That's why I find his "popularly" comical.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 15, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> One of his strategies? His one strategy is to speak in code and excite his racist base. He was a fucking democrat a few years ago. Am I supposed to believe that his views have changed that radically in that short amount of time? Republicans are fucking morons. Full insult intended by that.


Don't worry the pukes will soon realize Trump is a democratic plant,

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Don't worry the pukes will soon realize Trump is a democratic plant,
> 
> B4L


That would make my year, lol


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 15, 2015)

The Huffington Post has Trump ahead by 8 points


http://elections.huffingtonpost.com/pollster/2016-national-gop-primary


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so you finally found someone who was forced to open a store to the public?
> 
> where is it?



The problem with your statement is it assumes that the default status of property is that a nonowning person(s) or entity can be the controlling party. So it's somewhat based in an oxymoron, moron.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 15, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Don't worry the pukes will soon realize Trump is a democratic plant,
> 
> B4L


Would a Democrat plant put this much time and effort into it? Trump is losing money running for president, in comparison to what he would be making, if he wasn't.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Castro is still alive and Ernesto "Che" Guevara died in 1967.
> 
> B4L


yeah...we already covered all that. Corrections were made. 

thx for lookin out though.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Would a Democrat plant put this much time and effort into it? Trump is losing money running for president, in comparison to what he would be making, if he wasn't.


Which is a pittance to what he will make for himself if he convinces enough of you fat racist douche bags to vote him into office.

This may be the only real investment he _CAN_ actually lose on. Hes using his _own_ money for once.

And it has nothing to do with being a Dem plant, he simply failed as a Dem already and now hes moved on to the only group that may be dumb enough to vote him in. He could give 2 shits about you and your quest to make America white again. He could give 2 shits about the Dems either.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 15, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Would a Democrat plant put this much time and effort into it? Trump is losing money running for president, in comparison to what he would be making, if he wasn't.


Trump hasn't spent any money he's gone the whole summer leading the pact he just recently baught air time to put up his commercial.

Why can't he be a plant, in recent memory he was a democrat all of a sudden the scumbag becomes a fucking puke.

Really, Trump losing money? No matter the outcome Trumps run for the WH, at the very least, earned him a following.

B4L


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Trump hasn't spent any money he's gone the whole summer leading the pact he just recently baught air time to put up his commercial.
> 
> Why can't he be a plant, in recent memory he was a democrat all of a sudden the scumbag becomes a fucking puke.
> 
> ...



ug...do you mean following in the sense of future investors? Cause anyone who goes that route at this point deserves to loose their cash.

But assuming he fails this election do you really think he would try to run again? I mean....I guess he might....


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Would a Democrat plant put this much time and effort into it? Trump is losing money running for president, in comparison to what he would be making, if he wasn't.


You're out of your mind if you think that Trump is "losing" money. I guess you think that he's running because he just loves him some America, money be dammed? Sorry man, you can't be that naive, can you?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> ug...do you mean following in the sense of future investors? Cause anyone who goes that route at this point deserves to loose their cash.
> 
> But assuming he fails this election do you really think he would try to run again? I mean....I guess he might....


He'll create a following simply by running, more brain dead folks will watch his show.

Will he run again?

If there's one thing for sure, nobody can be sure when it comes to Trump.

B4L


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> One of his strategies? His one strategy is to speak in code and excite his racist base. He was a fucking democrat a few years ago. Am I supposed to believe that his views have changed that radically in that short amount of time? Republicans are fucking morons. Full insult intended by that.


who cares what you have to say. You will more than likely be killed by a cop during a traffic stop anyway. pffft, full insult these nuts


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> who cares what you have to say. You will more than likely be killed by a cop during a traffic stop anyway. pffft, full insult these nuts


Jeeze man....I mean...I dont agree with Not GOP's politics (or rampant ignorance) but I wouldn't wish him harm... I have liked that even though you and I dont agree on points we have been civil. You speak clearly and (at least with me) have backed up your points with some evidence of how you got there.

Just seemed like that was kind of an unnecessary place to take it.

And you got to love the Right wingers here constantly saying "no one cares what you say" just look at their likes...while its certainly not a popularity contest bearkat has around 120% post/like ratio....your at 1/6th...clearly people like what he has to say.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Jeeze man....I mean...I dont agree with Not GOP's politics (or rampant ignorance) but I wouldn't wish him harm... I have liked that even though you and I dont agree on points we have been civil. You speak clearly and (at least with me) have backed up your points with some evidence of how you got there.
> 
> Just seemed like that was kind of an unnecessary place to take it.
> 
> And you got to love the Right wingers here constantly saying "no one cares what you say" just look at their likes...while its certainly not a popularity contest bearkat has around 120% post/like ratio....your at 1/6th...clearly people like what he has to say.


 There are many people that know me here in person and know what I'm about. I may not have many likes, but I am about my shit in real life believe that.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> There are many people that know me here in person and know what I'm about. I may not have many likes, but I am about my shit in real life believe that.


I wasn't judging you. I dont know you. 

Just saying that was a tad extreme....and not of the mountain dew variety.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Jeeze man....I mean...I dont agree with Not GOP's politics (or rampant ignorance) but I wouldn't wish him harm... I have liked that even though you and I dont agree on points we have been civil. You speak clearly and (at least with me) have backed up your points with some evidence of how you got there.
> 
> Just seemed like that was kind of an unnecessary place to take it.
> 
> And you got to love the Right wingers here constantly saying "no one cares what you say" just look at their likes...while its certainly not a popularity contest bearkat has around 120% post/like ratio....your at 1/6th...clearly people like what he has to say.


 And I am civil. The only reason why I got at him like that is because he has no respect. Just read what he posted, no respect and he wonders why people treat him in a racist matter, try having some respect and stop acting like a monkey.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

And this is for Bearkat42, your proud to be black well I'm proud to be white. To bad ebt can't buy you class.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> And this is for Bearkat42, your proud to be black well I'm proud to be white. To bad ebt can't buy you class.


Why is that a fair comparison when hes not wishing harm on you in a manner that comes about _because_ your white? No one gives a fuck that your white. _They_ give a fuck that _you_ give a fuck that he is_ not_.

If hes being disrespectful base your response on what is being said... bringing race into it simply negates your point from being taken seriously.

But yes. You and I have always been civil. I appreciate this.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> who cares what you have to say.


Judging by your response, you do. Thank you for proving my point, dumbass.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Jeeze man....I mean...I dont agree with Not GOP's politics (or rampant ignorance) but I wouldn't wish him harm... I have liked that even though you and I dont agree on points we have been civil. You speak clearly and (at least with me) have backed up your points with some evidence of how you got there.
> 
> Just seemed like that was kind of an unnecessary place to take it.
> 
> And you got to love the Right wingers here constantly saying "no one cares what you say" just look at their likes...while its certainly not a popularity contest bearkat has around 120% post/like ratio....your at 1/6th...clearly people like what he has to say.


Again, generally they're not very bright people. As I've stated in here many times, once emotions get involved they tend to show their #TRUECOLORS


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Judging by your response, you do. Thank you for proving my point, dumbass.


No problem, anytime.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Again, generally they're not very bright people. As I've stated in here many times, once emotions get involved they tend to show their #TRUECOLORS


Yeah you should try it sometime.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> And this is for Bearkat42, your proud to be black well I'm proud to be white. To bad ebt can't buy you class.


Do you REALLY want to go to the money? Be careful what you wish for. I do OK.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Do you REALLY want to go to the money? Be careful what you wish for. I do OK.


You do what? Buy things with ebt cards?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Yeah you should try it sometime.


I should try what genius?


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Yeah you should try it sometime.


Id say wishing someone a racially driven death by cop shooting would probably invoke the "true colors" your insinuating are there. Maybe he simply doesn't wish you harm either. Even if he doesn't respect you.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

Try staying one color and not showing any others.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> You do what? Buy things with ebt cards?


Again, I do OK. Some may even say better than OK.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Id say wishing someone a racially driven death by cop shooting would probably invoke the "true colors" your insinuating are there. Maybe he simply doesn't wish you harm either. Even if he doesn't respect you.


He wishes for a cop to kill him not me.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Try staying one color and not showing any others.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Again, I do OK. Some may even say better than OK.


That's good, do your thing. Believe this, I do real well.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> That's good, do your thing. Believe this, I do real well.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> View attachment 3543788


Please forgive him, for he knows not what he does. #EMOTIONAL


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Presented without comment.*


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 17, 2015)

*The streets have spoken.*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 17, 2015)

So one man is worth 10000 men.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 17, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So one man is worth 10000 men.


Fucking aye! 

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 17, 2015)

Trump is worth way more than 10,000 men


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is worth way more than 10,000 men



Of course he is....not!

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 19, 2015)

*GOP Collapse: 84% Of Latino Voters Say Republicans Are Hostile And Don’t Care About Them*
*
http://www.politicususa.com/2015/11/18/84-percent-latino-voters-republican-party-hostile-indifferent.html

Good Luck Donald!!*


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 19, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> *GOP Collapse: 84% Of Latino Voters Say Republicans Are Hostile And Don’t Care About Them
> http://www.politicususa.com/2015/11/18/84-percent-latino-voters-republican-party-hostile-indifferent.html
> Good Luck Donald!!*


The poll was conducted by Latino Desicions, and included a measly 424 people. The poll says all Latinos were registered voters, but did not mention which party. Only that they hate all Republican candidates.

Did you read the footnote* at the bottom?
_Disclosure note: In August 2015, Matt Barreto and Gary Segura of Latino Decisions were hired as consultants to Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign. 
_


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> The problem with your statement is it assumes that the default status of property is that a nonowning person(s) or entity can be the controlling party. So it's somewhat based in an oxymoron, moron.


only the property owners can decie of a store is public or private, moron.

try again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> And* I am civil*. The only reason why I got at him like that is because he has no respect. Just read what he posted, no respect and he wonders why people treat him in a racist matter, *try having some respect and stop acting like a monkey*.


what a stupid racist you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> And this is for Bearkat42, your proud to be black well I'm proud to be white. To bad ebt can't buy you class.


*too

you are not only racist, but you have no class at all.

go get hit by a bus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The poll was conducted by Latino Desicions, and included a measly 424 people.


that's a more than fair sample size. smart people understand that.

you don't.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 19, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that's a more than fair sample size. smart people understand that.
> 
> you don't.


rubbish. The poll is garbage, with a clear Democrat bias from Latino Decisions. ( group who conducted the poll)
I could print it up, and then wipe my ass with it. The poll is worth less than single-ply tissue at the gas station


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> rubbish. The poll is garbage, with a clear Democrat bias from Latino Decisions. ( group who conducted the poll)
> I could print it up, and then wipe my as with it. The poll is worth less than single-ply tissue at the gas station


all your obese fury will not change the scientific methodology of the poll conducted, munchbox.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2015)

so, how's being racist going? has it improved your life to be hateful and stupid?


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 19, 2015)

Lets face it boys...your average latino is NOT voting Republican....arguing that point even if you disagree with the poll is....foolish....ill just say foolish

And calm down Not GOP...i know you're excited cause you have someone arguing for your point for once, but let's not forget on a day by day basis you stop talking because your mouth is so full of every other persons dick on this forum.

Now why dont you go away before we make you squeal like a pig, fatboy


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You claim to go balls deep, but all I've seen is you tea baggin'
> Keep holding each other's nuts for Democrat "likes" circle jerks and milking Buck's prostate


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 19, 2015)

_*Nate Silver - **"About 25% of Americans identify as Republican. Donald Trump's getting about 25% of that 25% in the polls. Why is this impressive to people?"*_


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

Trump retakes lead in NBC poll by 10 points

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/poll-trump-retakes-lead-gop-race-cruz-makes-gains-n466651


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump retakes lead in NBC poll by 10 points
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/poll-trump-retakes-lead-gop-race-cruz-makes-gains-n466651


I sincerely hope that he gets the nomination.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I sincerely hope that he gets the nomination.


Great. I'm glad we can count on your support. The Don will do far more for blacks than Obama ever has, that's for sure


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Great. I'm glad we can count on your support. The Don will do far more for blacks than Obama has ever done


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I sincerely hope that he gets the nomination.


Really doesn't matter who the republicans nominate at this point. There's no republican in the GOP that could win in 2016


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Really doesn't matter who the republicans nominate at this point. There's no republican in the GOP that could win in 2016


I agree completely.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


>


Those are some bold predictions. Good luck with that


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Great. I'm glad we can count on your support. *The Don will do far more for blacks than Obama ever has, that's for sure*


And why do you seem to think that we need something done FOR us?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> And why do you seem to think that we need something done FOR us?


Because you said black people are victims, remember? Did you not claim to be a second class citizen? How would you like to ride first class with The Don?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I agree completely.


Trump this, Trump that..

..You guys know how far he still polls behind Clinton?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Because you said black people are victims, remember? Did you not claim to be a second class citizen? How would you like to ride first class with The Don?


When have I ever advocated for anything other than being treated equally? Serious question.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump this, Trump that..
> 
> ..You guys know how far he still polls behind Clinton?


Not to mention the fact that he's killing himself nationally every time he opens his racist mouth.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Not to mention the fact that he's killing himself nationally every time he opens his racist mouth.


They did an analysis of his speech patterns and discovered he speaks to people at a 4th grade level;

http://onpolitics.usatoday.com/2015/10/21/analysis-donald-trump-talks-to-voters-at-a-fourth-grade-level/

So he's not only racist, but also very, very stupid


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> They did an analysis of his speech patterns and discovered he speaks to people at a 4th grade level;
> 
> http://onpolitics.usatoday.com/2015/10/21/analysis-donald-trump-talks-to-voters-at-a-fourth-grade-level/
> 
> So he's not only racist, but also very, very stupid


I'd be willing to bet that a number of those that he appeals to operate mentally on a fourth grade level, so...


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> When have I ever advocated for anything other than being treated equally? Serious question.


And now you can be, if you vote for Trump. Hillary wants to keep ten toes on you, and then campaign for hope and change her entire term, just how Obama has done. Why would Democrats want things to get better? People would no longer have a reason to vote for them.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> And now you can be, if you vote for Trump. Hillary wants to keep ten toes on you, and then campaign for hope and change her entire term, just how Obama has done. Why would Democrats want things to get better? People would no longer have a reason to vote for them.


You didn't answer my question. Kinda like me being called "racist" in here. No one can actually tell me how I'm racist.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> You didn't answer my question. Kinda like me being called "racist" in here. No one can actually tell me how I'm racist.


I never claimed you don't want equality. I've called you a racialist before, but not a racist. The answer is in the post. You've just gotta look for it.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I never claimed you don't want equality. I've called you a racialist before, but not a racist. The answer is in the post. You've just gotta look for it.


Can't do Trump, my man. I'd never be able to look at myself in the mirror again.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Why would Democrats want things to get better? People would no longer have a reason to vote for them.


People will vote for democrats as long as republicans rally on eliminating essential programs and agencies, like social security and the EPA

Don't ask republicans to list the agencies they want to eliminate though, they fuck that up every time


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> People will vote for democrats as long as republicans rally on eliminating essential programs and agencies, like social security and the EPA
> 
> Don't ask republicans to list the agencies they want to eliminate though, they fuck that up every time


The EPA spills toxic chemicals into the Colorado river. If the agency was privatized, it would have gone out of business by now. They are completely mismanaged from the top down.

Nobody wants to take away social security, only to eliminate waste, fraud, and abuse. Disability was never meant to be a promotion from unemployment benefits. More people will want to work, if you give them a reason to. Do you really think every business in America can afford to pay Bernie's 15$/hour minimum wage? I would rather focus on more high paying jobs, rather than making a career out of flipping hamburger patties. I once heard that minimum wage is a ladder, not a bed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

If the EPA was privatized we wouldn't have a relatively clean environment

Jeb Bush and Ted Cruz want to increase the age of receiving benefits and privatize the system, I'm sure other republican candidates want to do something similar







Minimum wage should be higher than $15/hour, they should match the rate of increase in productivity. Go back to 1955 level tax rates and take the burden off the poor and middle-class. Problem solved.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like a disaster


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Looks like a disaster


Adjust for inflation

If it was such a disaster, why did economic growth average at 7% for the 1950s

http://www.multpl.com/us-gdp-growth-rate/table/by-year


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Adjust for inflation
> 
> If it was such a disaster, why did economic growth average at 7% for the 1950s
> 
> http://www.multpl.com/us-gdp-growth-rate/table/by-year


The military industrial complex.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucas Don Velour/Regular Potatoes 2016....for 'Murica


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> The military industrial complex.


Then why doesn't economic growth mirror defense spending?


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> They did an analysis of his speech patterns and discovered he speaks to people at a 4th grade level;
> 
> http://onpolitics.usatoday.com/2015/10/21/analysis-donald-trump-talks-to-voters-at-a-fourth-grade-level/
> 
> So he's not only racist, but also very, very stupid


Does this make HIM stupid? Or does it show what he thinks about his target demographic?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Does this make HIM stupid? Or does it show what he thinks about his target demographic?


I think it says something about both


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Does this make HIM stupid? Or does it show what he thinks about his target demographic?





Padawanbater2 said:


> I think it says something about both


USA Today is retarded. They don't have a single Republican candidate above 9th grade speaking level. It's the most stupidest thing that anybody could ever take seriously. Rubbing each other's dicks won't make a genie pop out. Time to try a new stradegy


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 20, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Does this make HIM stupid? Or does it show what he thinks about his target demographic?


Exactly! Does not prove he is stupid. This could imply that he thinks the people he is speaking to are stupid so he dumbs himself down.to connect with what he may think is a very stupid audience.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> USA Today is retarded. They don't have a single Republican candidate above 9th grade speaking level.* It's the most stupidest* thing that anybody could ever take seriously. Rubbing each other's dicks won't make a genie pop out.


lol, really? The _MOST_ stupidest?

I'm sure there are many more stupider things than that..


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol, really? The _MOST_ stupidest?
> 
> I'm sure there are many more stupider things than that..


I guess this means you've run out of arguments. Karl Marx must have left out the part about liberal nut rags like USA Today in his handbook


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I guess this means you've run out of arguments. Karl Marx must have left out the part about liberal nut rags like USA Today in his handbook


"_Most _stupidest" makes no fuckin' sense dummy, "most" qualifies the already qualified portion of the word 'stupid' -"est" already means "most"

That 4th grade Trump speak is for dummies just like you, no wonder you love him


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "_Most _stupidest" makes no fuckin' sense dummy, "most" qualifies the already qualified portion of the word 'stupid' -"est" already means "most"


I already know. It's not something a person would normally get corrected on. It was just to put emphasis on"stupidest" Stop trying so hard. It makes you look like a whiny, arrogant, Marxist.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I already know. It's not something a person would normally get corrected on. It was just to put emphasis on"stupidest" Stop trying so hard. It makes you look like a whiny, arrogant, Marxist.


Yeah bro, sure it does, because Karl Marx was all about that grammatically correct sentence structure 

Bringing economic theory into a conversation completely absent of it makes you look like an unoriginal doofus. What, you couldn't think of something else to criticize than a fuckin' quote in my sig?

Again, your brain operates on such a low frequency, no wonder that 4th grade Trump speak get's you going! Things like economic policy and foreign policy are far too nuanced for republicans to understand.


----------



## Vikerus Forrest (Nov 20, 2015)

If trump is president he will run the country like a business. Just consider that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Vikerus Forrest said:


> If trump is president he will run the country like a business. Just consider that.


Exactly


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then why doesn't economic growth mirror defense spending?


someone along the line stores profits in various fashions for their coming generations. saving money? omgz the notion! evil! they tricked me! trixy hobits!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

-if a 91% income tax rate on the wealthiest Americans is bad for the economy, then why did the GDP grow at an average of 7% throughout the 1950s?
-because of the military
-if that's true, then shouldn't military expenditures mirror GDP growth? (note: it doesn't, GDP and defense spending fluctuates without significant correlation indicating military spending _does not_ affect overall economic growth)
-incoherent rambling bullshit

Try again, sport


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Try again, sport


Awww did you not have a son? Maybe your dna just doesnt produce much testosterone? Or as me and my black friends say, "bitch made"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> Awww did you not have a son? Maybe your dna just doesnt produce much testosterone? Or as me and my black friends say, "bitch made"


I asked you why a 91% income tax rate on the wealthiest Americans is bad because when we had it, the economy was good

The top marginal income tax rate has decreased since then, from 91% to 39%, shifting the burden of financing government expenditures onto the poor and middle-class

Ever since then, we've seen a steady decline in economic growth outside of financial bubbles because with such burdens, the poor and middle-class don't have enough money to finance a consumer economy. When poor people don't have money to spend, they don't spend money.. 


Avoid these facts all you want, with every absent substantive reply you strengthen my position


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "_Most _stupidest" makes no fuckin' sense dummy, "most" qualifies the already qualified portion of the word 'stupid' -"est" already means "most"
> 
> That 4th grade Trump speak is for dummies just like you, no wonder you love him



That is the most stupidest thing I read all day paddy. It makes plenty of sense. You do realize that Politics 101 is to speak up above the other half. When half your audience can`t speak English well or at all,...throw prestige out the window and more ears will listen.

Stuck-up snob ...........


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I asked you why a 91% income tax rate on the wealthiest Americans is bad because when we had it, the economy was good
> 
> The top marginal income tax rate has decreased since then, from 91% to 39%, shifting the burden of financing government expenditures onto the poor and middle-class
> 
> ...


you typed a lot just to say "avoid these facts" you've avoided my things too. get bent, loser.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> you typed a lot just to say "avoid these facts" you've avoided my things too. get bent, loser.


You haven't presented a single fact this entire discussion


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You haven't presented a single fact this entire discussion


youve done the same to me, you made bro? no other friends besides me? oh wait, were enemies, right?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> youve done the same to me


- 91% tax rate didn't negatively affect GDP growth - fact
- highest GDP growth (by decade - 1950s) in American history - fact

Start with those


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> - 91% tax rate didn't negatively affect GDP growth - fact
> - highest GDP growth (by decade - 1950s) in American history - fact
> 
> Start with those


once you go back and answer my questions in other threads, boss.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> once you go back and answer my questions in other threads, boss.


What questions would those be?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Rubbing each other's dicks won't make a genie pop out. Time to try a new stradegy


i couldn't agree more!


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 21, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Exactly! Does not prove he is stupid. This could imply that he thinks the people he is speaking to are stupid so he dumbs himself down.to connect with what he may think is a very stupid audience.


If I were a trump fan this would worry me. It would _NOT _be confidence inspiring.



Not GOP said:


> It's the most stupidest thing that anybody could ever take seriously.


Case... in.... point.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 21, 2015)

Here are my racist facts of the day.

The U.S. economy is stratified racially, and wealth is unequally distributed within each race. For instance, according to the U.S. Census Bureau, the median U.S household income in 2011 was $76,063 for (non-Hispanic) White families; $52,352 for Hispanic families; and just $47,255 for Black families (U.S. Bureau of the Census, 2012). The differences are particularly pronounced below the poverty line. In 2011, only 9.8% of Whites had incomes below the poverty level, while the figure was 25.3% for Hispanics and 27.6% for Black families (Macarntney, Bishaw, and Fontenot, 2013). Economic differences are not limited to income. For instance, Whites own much more fixed property than do other racial groups, as illustrated by a comparison of home ownership. As of 1997, 70.3% of Whites owned their own place of residence, while for Blacks the figure was only 46.2%, and only 42.8% of Hispanic Americans owned their own homes (U.S. Bureau of the Census, 1999). Since the banking crisis sent the American economy into a tailspin, that gap has only increased. As of 2009, White families enjoyed 20 times more wealth than Black families, and Black families were twice as likely to lose their homes to foreclosure, with some advocacy groups estimating that as many as 25% of all African Americans who owned their own homes prior to the recession may lose them (Kellogg, 2011). Native American families have the added problem that many are geographically isolated on reservations where employment opportunities are extremely limited. Typically, half or more tribal members on Indian reservations are unemployed. For instance, the unemployment rate of the Navajo Nation was about 48.5% in 2012 (Navajo Nation Tourism Department, 2013). In 2005, the largest Sioux tribe in South Dakota had an unemployment rate of 89%, a figure that includes those tribal members living both on and off the reservation (BIA, 2005).


----------



## god1 (Nov 22, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i couldn't agree more!



Hilarious;
I'm guessing Bucky knows from experience in his living room.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 22, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Here are my racist facts of the day.
> 
> The U.S. economy is stratified racially, and wealth is unequally distributed within each race. For instance, according to the U.S. Census Bureau, the median U.S household income in 2011 was $76,063 for (non-Hispanic) White families; $52,352 for Hispanic families; and just $47,255 for Black families (U.S. Bureau of the Census, 2012). The differences are particularly pronounced below the poverty line. In 2011, only 9.8% of Whites had incomes below the poverty level, while the figure was 25.3% for Hispanics and 27.6% for Black families (Macarntney, Bishaw, and Fontenot, 2013). Economic differences are not limited to income. For instance, Whites own much more fixed property than do other racial groups, as illustrated by a comparison of home ownership. As of 1997, 70.3% of Whites owned their own place of residence, while for Blacks the figure was only 46.2%, and only 42.8% of Hispanic Americans owned their own homes (U.S. Bureau of the Census, 1999). Since the banking crisis sent the American economy into a tailspin, that gap has only increased. As of 2009, White families enjoyed 20 times more wealth than Black families, and Black families were twice as likely to lose their homes to foreclosure, with some advocacy groups estimating that as many as 25% of all African Americans who owned their own homes prior to the recession may lose them (Kellogg, 2011). Native American families have the added problem that many are geographically isolated on reservations where employment opportunities are extremely limited. Typically, half or more tribal members on Indian reservations are unemployed. For instance, the unemployment rate of the Navajo Nation was about 48.5% in 2012 (Navajo Nation Tourism Department, 2013). In 2005, the largest Sioux tribe in South Dakota had an unemployment rate of 89%, a figure that includes those tribal members living both on and off the reservation (BIA, 2005).


I'm not sure I understand why this is up...or why you're considering it racist. Is it a commentary on the socioeconomic class system that is being found to be inherently racist and possibly pigeonholing people? Or are you simply stating census facts to make the argument that whites are generally more successful/responsible?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 22, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I'm not sure I understand why this is up...or why you're considering it racist. Is it a commentary on the socioeconomic class system that is being found to be inherently racist and possibly pigeonholing people? Or are you simply stating census facts to make the argument that whites are generally more successful/responsible?


exactly my point.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 22, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I'm not sure I understand why this is up...or why you're considering it racist. Is it a commentary on the socioeconomic class system that is being found to be inherently racist and possibly pigeonholing people? Or are you simply stating census facts to make the argument that whites are generally more successful/responsible?


 I just found it interesting. Are you expecting me to argue everytime I post something?


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 22, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I just found it interesting. Are you expecting me to argue everytime I post something?


No argument..just curious what you were trying to say. 



MrStickyScissors said:


> I was just fucking with unclefuck face.


Got it


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 22, 2015)

*At his fearmongering best:

*


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 22, 2015)

http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2015/11/22/3724879/donald-trump-black-lives-matter-protester-beating/

After his supporters beat up a Black Lives Matter protester on video, Donald Trump suggested that they may have done the right thing.

The protester, a black man, reportedly started chanting Black Lives Matter at a rally in Birmingham, Alabama on Saturday. In a video captured by CNN reporter Jeremy Diamond, rally attendees swarm around the man, kicking and punching him as he curls up on the ground.

Trump was asked to weigh in on his supporters’ actions on Fox & Friends Sunday morning. “Maybe he should have been roughed up,” he said. “It was disgusting what he was doing.”

The Republican frontrunner compared what happened at his rally to a Black Lives Matter protest at a Bernie Sanders event, which prompted the Democratic candidate to release a detailed racial justice plan. “This is not the way Bernie Sanders handled his problem, I will tell you, but I have a lot of fans and they were not happy about it. And this was a very obnoxious guy, a troublemaker, looking to make trouble,” Trump said.

He gave a similarly winking response when his supporters have turned violent in the past. Two men in Boston said they ambushed and brutally beat a homeless Latino man because they were “inspired” by Trump, who later explained his supporters “are very passionate” and “love this country.”


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 22, 2015)

What are you going to do, round all the illegals up? That's not humane. We can't round people up for being in this country illegally.

But we can round up millions of rich people if they decided to stop paying taxes all of the sudden. The IRS will round the s*it out of them. No problem at all rounding up American citizens.

We can round up all the guns in the country. People shouldn't be allowed to have them. We can't afford to allow Americans to own guns, it would be too much of a threat for people who are here illegally. We need to protect illegals more, because they are more important. Time to round all the guns up.

I just tapped into your mind, body, and soul pwnmystery. They all said I couldn't do it. They all claimed I could never have the heart of a self destructive loser. Not even in one short post


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2015/11/22/3724879/donald-trump-black-lives-matter-protester-beating/
> 
> After his supporters beat up a Black Lives Matter protester on video, Donald Trump suggested that they may have done the right thing.
> 
> ...


It may have, or maybe not. One thing is for sure, ThinkProgress doesn't give their readers the full story. Only the parts that fit their narrative.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> It may have, or maybe not. One thing is for sure, ThinkProgress doesn't give their readers the full story. Only the parts that fit their narrative.


Watch the videos.



Not GOP said:


> What are you going to do, round all the illegals up? That's not humane. We can't round people up for being in this country illegally.
> 
> But we can round up millions of rich people if they decided to stop paying taxes all of the sudden. The IRS will round the s*it out of them. No problem at all rounding up American citizens.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone's jimmies are rustled over something.

I have no idea what you're talking about. You can't round up all the illegals in the country, that would be hard and all the GOPers/Right Wingers/Libertards that scream "Gub'mint's too big and pervasive into our lives!" would throw a shit fit over the amount of policing that would take place in order for this to happen. Moreover there are, what, 11 million unauthorized immigrants in this country? We'd have to put them into camps to boot and oh boy, that would be a spectacle for the world. Are you really comfortable with this? Things like racial profiling, summary searches, having to present your ID to police _no matter the circumstance_, or having to prove your residency at every and any turn?

Can we round up millions of rich people if they stop paying taxes? No, we fine them, make them pay back taxes, or they go to prison and have their assets seized _as per the law_. Duh.

Can we round up all the guns? No. Should we? No. People can have guns, what they shouldn't be allowed to have are assault rifles, machine guns, etc. etc. or more than necessary (there really is no logical argument that you need five handguns, ten rifles, and a garage full of ammunition). Once more, duh. Also if you don't think the US does have a gun problem, you really need to open up your eyes and stop to smell the roses.

You didn't "tap into" my "heart, mind, and soul." You made a bunch of pithy, stupid, shithead arguments thinking you could quote me, so I guess you did turn into a self destructive loser.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Watch the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just confirmed everything that I posted.
Liberals are throwing Americans in prison for not paying taxes.
Liberals want to throw people in prison for not turning their guns over to the government.
Liberals don't want to deport people in this country illegally. You would rather help illegals out by providing government assistance for their anchor babies, and then give them a driver's license.

I tapped into your heart, and then drew a picture of you perfectly. yes?


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You just confirmed everything that I posted.
> Liberals are throwing Americans in prison for not paying taxes.
> Liberals want to throw people in prison for not turning their guns over to the government.
> Liberals don't want to deport people in this country illegally. You would rather help illegals out by providing government assistance for their anchor babies, and then give them a driver's license.


No, I did quite the opposite. Didn't you used to always cry and go "If you're going to quote me, quote me correctly," funny that you're doing the same thing you cried to me about. 

1) Liberals are not throwing Americans in prison for not paying taxes. This has been a law in the books for a really long time. How did we pop Al Capone? _Tax evasion_. Derp derp.

2) I never said I wanted to throw anyone in prison for not turning their guns into the government. Way to make a non sequiter argument there buddy.

3) I never took a position on deporting people who are here illegally. The anchor baby argument is tired, old, and slightly racist by the way. Illegals don't take as much government assistance as people who are here legally, not by a stretch, and they pay _into the system_ while receiving very little out because the majority of government welfare programs require proof of citizenship. I did however ask you if you were okay with summary searches, imprisonments, and the requirement to prove your citizenship at every turn if we did start trying to round up 11.4 million unauthorized immigrants, as well as having to provide your ID at every turn and the amount of money it would take to do that. Are you okay with all of these? Because I'm not, it's an invasion of my liberty and freedom.

You did confirm though that you're a self destructive loser with all those non sequiters and word twisting.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 22, 2015)

I haven't manipulated any of your quotes. Stop crying. Let me see if I just quoted you accurately, because I am about 99.9% sure that it doesn't make any sense

"Illegals don't take as much government assistance as people who are here illegaly, not by a stretch, "

We have only been chatting a few minutes. I was hoping you wouldn't get pissy until the next page.
You and me.... We could be like two peas in a pod








pnwmystery said:


> No, I did quite the opposite. Didn't you used to always cry and go "If you're going to quote me, quote me correctly," funny that you're doing the same thing you cried to me about.
> 
> 1) Liberals are not throwing Americans in prison for not paying taxes. This has been a law in the books for a really long time. How did we pop Al Capone? _Tax evasion_. Derp derp.
> 
> ...


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I haven't manipulated any of your quotes. Stop crying. Let me see if I just quoted you accurately, because I am about 99.9% sure that it doesn't make any sense
> 
> "Illegals don't take as much government assistance as people who are here illegaly, not by a stretch, "
> 
> ...


Haha, I wasn't crying I was laughing about how you did misquote me. Once again, though I repeated what I said and you're still trying to misrepresent what I said. I just find it ironic that you're doing what you accuse me of always doing, and thus, I find it amusing.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Haha, I wasn't crying I was laughing about how you did misquote me. Once again, though I repeated what I said and you're still trying to misrepresent what I said. I just find it ironic that you're doing what you accuse me of always doing, and thus, I find it amusing.


You must have been laughing so hard that you forgot to make any sense.

..... And then you went back to edit your post afterwards, just so you could claim that I misquoted you. That is very dishonest. Also, there is a big difference between misquoting, and what you believe to be a misinterpretation of your post. Cut out the PC crap, and stop playing games. Not cool bro


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You must have been laughing so hard that you forgot to make any sense.
> 
> ..... And then you went back to edit your post afterwards, just so you could claim that I misquoted you. That is very dishonest. Also, there is a big difference between misquoting, and what you believe to be a misinterpretation of your post. Cut out the PC crap, and stop playing games. Not cool bro


You can't even attack my positions, just make things up. Not cool bro, but nice try. Unfortunately you did misquote, and did misinterpret. There is no "PC crap" here, and the only one playing games is you. Getting mad over there?


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Haha, I wasn't crying I was laughing about how you did misquote me. Once again, though I repeated what I said and you're still trying to misrepresent what I said. I just find it ironic that you're doing what you accuse me of always doing, and thus, I find it amusing.


If we can depend on Not GOP for 1 thing...its the ability to take words out of context and decide new meaning for them


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 22, 2015)

I karate chop through the bullsh*t, and get to the substantive meat of an issue


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, and that's exactly what a 90 I.Q. person *always* says!

Wow, you're really smart.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 23, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Yes, and that's exactly what a 90 I.Q. person *always* says!
> 
> Wow, you're really smart.


Only compared to some.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh, you're really smart too, cranberry neck!


----------



## Wavels (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump is loud and proud.
He has an outdoor voice even when he is indoors and in front of microphones...He exhibits some degree of leadership largely absent from the current crop of POTUS wannabes.

His popularity is a direct result of the dissatisfaction many voters of an Independent or Republican bent perceive as an abject failure of career, experienced, politicians to do anything good for this country. 
They think that the US is in a shambles.
And they think that a true outsider, with zero political experience, can do better than the entrenched, establishment candidates. 
Fascinating.
We are deep into November and Trump still leads all national polls....wow!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 23, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Oh, you're really smart too, cranberry!


Listen Goldilocks, when I need a critique from my lessers, I'll knock the purse out of your hands and tickle it out of you.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Not GOP (Nov 23, 2015)

Obama gave ISIS 45 minutes warning before bombing oil tankers and infrastructure


----------



## Wavels (Nov 23, 2015)

It is still very, very early. Things can, and will change.
And this poll was conducted by the tainted FoxNews outfit.

But somehow, the results are still ruffling the frilly panties of devout Dems...
......................................................
Republicans want a candidate who can beat Hillary Clinton. A new Fox News poll finds Marco Rubio performs best against the presumptive Democratic nominee.

Rubio has an eight-point edge: 50 percent to Clinton’s 42 percent. 

Then again, Clinton -- who commands 55 percent support among Democratic primary voters, easily outpacing Bernie Sanders (32 percent) and Martin O’Malley (3 percent) -- trails* all* top-tier Republicans in hypothetical 2016 face-offs.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015/11/23/fox-news-poll-rubio-does-best-against-clinton-in-2016-ballot-test.html


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 23, 2015)

Wavels said:


> It is still very, very early. Things can, and will change.
> And this poll was conducted by the tainted FoxNews outfit.
> 
> But somehow, the results are still ruffling the frilly panties of devout Dems...
> ...


Faux Noise polls? LMAO!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 23, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Faux Noise polls? LMAO!


Other than Hannity and maybe Wallace, Fox News doesn't like Trump all that much. They would rather see Rubio get the nomination.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Other than Hannity and maybe Wallace, Fox News doesn't like Trump all that much. They would rather see Rubio get the nomination.


According to that poll, basically every republican candidate in field is beating her. Does that sound right to you? Chris Christie? Please


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 23, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> According to that pool, basically every republican candidate in field is beating her. Does that sound right to you? Chris Christie? Please


Maybe it has something to do with her husband Bill attacking women, and then Hillary defending him.
The other day she said "women should be believed when they claim rape."


http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/11/22/exclusive-bill-rape-accuser-blasts-evil-hillary-shame-on-you/


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Maybe it has something to do with her husband Bill attacking women, and then Hillary defending him.
> The other day she said "women should be believed when they claim rape."
> 
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/11/22/exclusive-bill-rape-accuser-blasts-evil-hillary-shame-on-you/


And you go from Faux to Breitbart? You should really get out more.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 23, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> And you go from Faux to Breitbart? You should really get out more.


How come Hillary pretends to support women and sympathize with rape victims, but attacks anybody who dare claim to be a victim of her husband's unwanted sexual advances?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 23, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Trump is loud and proud.
> He has an outdoor voice even when he is indoors and in front of microphones...He exhibits some degree of leadership largely absent from the current crop of POTUS wannabes.
> 
> His popularity is a direct result of the dissatisfaction many voters of an Independent or Republican bent perceive as an abject failure of career, experienced, politicians to do anything good for this country.
> ...


Is that what you think "leadership" is? Talking loud at a 4th grade level?

By that standard, sure, Trump's the best leader among GOP candidates


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 23, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How come Hillary pretends to support women and sympathize with rape victims, but attacks anybody who dare claim to be a victim of her husband's unwanted sexual advances?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How come Hillary pretends to support women and sympathize with rape victims, but attacks anybody who dare claim to be a victim of her husband's unwanted sexual advances?


You'll have to ask her yourself. When I called, her phone just went to voice mail.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 23, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> And you go from Faux to Breitbart? You should really get out more.


Well, at least it wasn't a complete shitbox like HuffPo or the NY Times. Then we could really mock him. But, that's unlikely, you'd need a severe head trauma to believe anything from those scumbags.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 23, 2015)

Let me go get a roll of Donald Trump TP I need to take a dump!

B4L


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 23, 2015)

You can smell the fear of Trump on the libs. It would be worth four years of him, just to experience their horror at his election. The Republican Party elites, as well. I'd be glued to MSNBC so I could watch Maddow's dusty uterus drop out. I think I could live on that election night despondency for at least four years.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 23, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You can smell the fear of Trump on the libs. It would be worth four years of him, just to experience their horror at his election. The Republican Party elites, as well. I'd be glued to MSNBC so I could watch Maddow's dusty uterus drop out. I think I could live on that election night despondency for at least four years.


It's not fear dude. He can't win. He is doing everything that he can to piss off every minority in America. The 2 biggest minority groups in the nation absolutely will not vote for him. Good luck winning without them. He's marginalizing your party. If you can't see that, it's because you don't want to.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 23, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> It's not fear dude. He can't win. He is doing everything that he can to piss off every minority in America. The 2 biggest minority groups in the nation absolutely will not vote for him. Good luck winning without them. He's marginalizing your party. If you can't see that, it's because you don't want to.


What party is that exactly..."my party"? I owe no allegiance to any party and vote outside the two party system far more often than within it.

And if he's so unelectable, the Dems should be embracing him as the republican candidate. Yet they worry that the bullshit they spew about him being impossible to elect is exactly that. Maybe he is, but I'd still love to experience that election night.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 23, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> What party is that exactly..."my party"? I owe no allegiance to any party and vote outside the two party system far more often than within it.
> 
> And if he's so unelectable, the Dems should be embracing him as the republican candidate. Yet they worry that the bullshit they spew about him being impossible to elect is exactly that. Maybe he is, but I'd still love to experience that election night.


He's definitely my choice.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 23, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> It's not fear dude. He can't win. He is doing everything that he can to piss off every minority in America. The 2 biggest minority groups in the nation absolutely will not vote for him. Good luck winning without them. He's marginalizing your party. If you can't see that, it's because you don't want to.


Ever thought there might be a valid reason to point out how fucked up many minorities are, why they deserve to be discriminated against? They earned this reputation, they should own it and change their evil ways.

I for one do no want Muslims in my neighborhood. When you kill, torture, rape and such....you are not welcome. Clean up your act and those of your sick brothers and kiss ass sistas and things might be different.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Ever thought there might be a valid reason to point out how fucked up minorties are, why they deserve to be discrimiantated agains? They earned their reputation, they should own it.
> 
> I for one do no want Muslims in my neighborhood. When you kill, torture, rape and such....you are not welcome. Clean up your act and those of your sick brothers and things might be different.


Cool story Bro.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 23, 2015)

Please, Please, Please I wish the dumb pukes would nominate that orange haired orangutan, it guarantees a Democratic win!!! 

That's what the RNC is worried about, they know their party is made up of dumb bigoted assholes and they'll nominate him.

B4L


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.rawstory.com/2015/11/that-racist-trump-tweet-about-blacks-killing-whites-isnt-just-false-its-neo-nazi-propaganda/

lol..


----------



## londonfog (Nov 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Ever thought there might be a valid reason to point out how fucked up many minorities are, why they deserve to be discriminated against? They earned this reputation, they should own it and change their evil ways.
> 
> I for one do no want Muslims in my neighborhood. When you kill, torture, rape and such....you are not welcome. Clean up your act and those of your sick brothers and kiss ass sistas and things might be different.


so which minority stole and fucked your wife ? You still seem pissed off about that.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

Donald Trump is the most practical republican nominee. He has the blue-collar vote, and is also most likely to sway independents. Tapping into that demographic is every Republican candidate's wet dream.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-rides-a-blue-collar-wave-1447803248


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

Fat guy gets thrown out of Trump rally


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 24, 2015)

"*That racist Trump tweet about blacks killing whites isn’t just false — it’s neo-Nazi propaganda*









Donald Trump capped a week that found him flirting with fascism by sharing a blatantly false, racist graphic that apparently originated with a Hitler-admiring neo-Nazi.

The Republican presidential frontrunner tweeted an image Sunday afternoon that *claimed 81 percent of white homicide victims are killed by blacks and 97 percent of black homicide victims were killed by other blacks.*







The graphic cited the Crime Statistics Bureau in San Francisco as its source — although that does not exist and the statistics are, quite simply, made up.

In reality, the FBI shows that 82 percent of white homicide victims were killed by other white people and 15 percent of white homicide victims were killed by black people, and 91 percent of black homicide victims were killed by other black people.

So where did the image and the bogus statistics come from?

Blogger Charles Johnson, of Little Green Footballs, was unable to determine its source through a Google Image search or tineye.com — but he was able to find the earliest tweet using the graphic.







*The account’s avatar is a modified swastika used as the symbol of the neo-Nazi German Faith Movement, and the account profile expresses admiration for Adolf Hitler: “A detester of any kind of sick perverted dildo waving marxism and liberalism,we Should have listened to the Austrian chap with the little moustache.”*

The image was posted *on the conservative Sexy Patriot account* shortly before Trump shared it.

There’s no indication Trump was aware the graphic seems to have originated with a neo-Nazi, but a quick Google search should have revealed the statistics as inaccurate — *and its racist suggestions are plainly obvious.*

Trump supporters beat up a Black Lives Matter protester Saturday in Birmingham, Alabama, and the GOP candidate said afterward that the man was “so obnoxious and so loud” that “maybe he should have been roughed up.”

The Republican repeated his call to closely monitor or even close down U.S. mosques to fight terrorism, and he refused to rule out creating *a database of American Muslims* and expressed openness to the possibility of requiring them to carry special ID.

This isn’t the first time Trump has tweeted Nazi propaganda on his official social media account.

Trump shared a campaign graphic, which he later deleted, that included an image of Nazi soldiers taken from a World War II re-enactment."


Very clear why he's so well liked among conservatives who don't speak above a 4th grade level


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Fat guy gets thrown out of Trump rally


Does this please you in some way?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "*That racist Trump tweet about blacks killing whites isn’t just false — it’s neo-Nazi propaganda*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is that what you think "leadership" is? Talking loud at a 4th grade level?
> 
> By that standard, sure, Trump's the best leader among GOP candidates



And Trumps popularity, much to the chagrin of the GOP establishment pundits, speaks to the overall dearth of leadership in contemporary politics.
Double talk and circuitous, self serving pontificating has gotten stale with the majority of the electorate.

Straight talking bombastic, loudmouth Trump has distinguished himself as an anti-politician.
People seem to like this huge difference.

It is truly a sad state of political affairs when a blowhard, narcissistic, self-promoter continues to dominate the polls...
However, it is still way too early, and I still maintain that Trump is un-electable...but the Donald is sure is shaking thing up big time, baby!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

Donald's lawyer warns GOP about Republican Super PACs set up to run Attack ads on Trump. 

http://news.yahoo.com/trump-lawyer-warns-republicans-super-pac-attack-ads-140728312.html


----------



## Wavels (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Donald's lawyer warns GOP about Republican Super PACs set up to run Attack ads on Trump.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/trump-lawyer-warns-republicans-super-pac-attack-ads-140728312.html



He has been recently threatening to run as an independent, thereby guaranteeing Hillary's winning the POTUS.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2015)

Wavels said:


> He has been recently threatening to run as an independent, thereby guaranteeing Hillary's winning the POTUS.


nope, he's gonna do what Perot couldn't. haha. just kiddin.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

Wavels said:


> He has been recently threatening to run as an independent, thereby guaranteeing Hillary's winning the POTUS.


It's an empty threat imo. The question is, will the GOP call his bluff? After all, they agreed to the terms of the contract. A contract that the GOP insisted on. If they break the agreement, would it not be fair for Trump to do the same? It's a question of right or wrong. Do we have a pact, or don't we?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2015)

the GOP wants Rubio, not Trump. And Trump is not interested in being president, only furthering his brand. So the contract, similar to the ones he defaulted (filed Chapter 11)on, is worthless.




Not GOP said:


> It's an empty threat imo. The question is, will the GOP call his bluff? After all, they agreed to the terms of the contract. A contract that the GOP insisted on. If they break the agreement, would it not be fair for Trump to do the same? It's a question of right or wrong. Do we have a pact, or don't we?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 24, 2015)

Wavels said:


> He has been recently threatening to run as an independent, thereby guaranteeing Hillary's winning the POTUS.


I wonder how many folks out there thought that because Donald signed a pledge that he would not run as a 3rd party candidate would be enough to keep Donald in check, sheeeeeit, we're talking about the Donald here folks.

Please, Please, Please get nominated Donald I'll even vote for you and Please, Please, Please split the vote I see a Dem win in my crystal ball.

All minorities he hates should vote for him in the primaries then just vote against him in the general.

B4L


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I wonder how many folks out there thought that because Donald signed a pledge that he would not run as a 3rd party candidate would be enough to keep Donald in check, sheeeeeit, we're talking about the Donald here folks.
> 
> Please, Please, Please get nominated Donald I'll even vote for you and Please, Please, Please split the vote I see a Dem win in my crystal ball.
> 
> ...


you remember the movie Trading Places? i think bill clinton and trump have a 1 dollar bet that trump can't get the Repub nomination. i hope it goes on until about next October, then he pulls out as an indy, and the whole GOP goes down in flames.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 24, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I wonder how many folks out there thought that because Donald signed a pledge that he would not run as a 3rd party candidate would be enough to keep Donald in check, sheeeeeit, we're talking about the Donald here folks.
> 
> Please, Please, Please get nominated Donald I'll even vote for you and Please, Please, Please split the vote I see a Dem win in my crystal ball.
> 
> ...


Trump has demonstrated his impunity from criticism time and again...after all, he is THE DONALD...he can do whatever he wants...and a certain block of voters will continue to support him, regardless!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> the GOP wants Rubio, not Trump. And Trump is not interested in being president, only furthering his brand. So the contract, similar to the ones he defaulted (filed Chapter 11)on, is worthless.


Trump is not the one breaking contract, it's John Kasich. He's desperate, and desperate men do desperate things. Trump is the front runner retard, why in the hell would he be considering 3rd party? I remember you now from the Iran thread. You're posts sound something like "derp, derp, derp." You're the "derp" guy aren't you?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2015)

your post before this last one was the only semi-intelligent thing i've ever read from you. maybe there is hope yet?? 

and the entire GOP is pooling their money to fund attack ads against donald, not just kasich. 

ive got teh popcorn out. gonna be a show! derp, derp derp!!! 




Not GOP said:


> Trump is not the one breaking contract, it's John Kasich. He's desperate, and desperate men do desperate things. Trump is the front runner retard, why in the hell would he be considering 3rd party? I remember you now from the Iran thread. You're posts sound something like "derp, derp, derp." You're the "derp" guy aren't you?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is not the one breaking contract, it's John Kasich. He's desperate, and desperate men do desperate things. Trump is the front runner retard, why in the hell would he be considering 3rd party? I remember you now from the Iran thread. You're posts sound something like "derp, derp, derp." You're the "derp" guy aren't you?


Don't forget me and you have a wager, my friend. If Trump is still in the race for any reason, come June 1, 2016, I walk away from this forum to never return. If he drops out of the race for any reason, you need to pack your bags and head on out of here, for good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2015)

nice!!! you'll have to check with admin to figure out which new member on june 2nd, mr. not GOP has morphed into.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> nice!!! you'll have to check with admin to figure out which new member on june 2nd, mr. not GOP has morphed into.


He may already have a few ready to go.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Don't forget me and you have a wager, my friend. If Trump is still in the race for any reason, come June 1, 2016, I walk away from this forum to never return. If he drops out of the race for any reason, you need to pack your bags and head on out of here, for good.


 As I remember it, there is no wager. You were never able to come up with a nominee to put up against The Don.
I don't recall June 1st being a part of the deal. How about this. Its whoever drops out of the race first. If Donald drops out first, I'm gone the next day. If O'Malley drops out before Donald, then you're the one "packing bags"


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

O'Malley?? Lmfao!!! Who the hell is going for O'Malley? I got Clinton you got Trump. Whom ever gets the furtherest is victor and loser exits RIU.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> O'Malley?? Lmfao!!! Who the hell is going for O'Malley? I got Clinton you got Trump. Whom ever gets the furtherest is victor and loser exits RIU.


wow. sounds like you really want me outta here. We all know Hillary is made of Teflon, nothing sticks. I'm not going to take that bet. She is the establishment's choice, and Trump is not. Trump is working "against the grain", and Hillary is not. No deal.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> wow. sounds like you really want me outta here. We all know Hillary is made of Teflon, nothing sticks. I'm not going to take that bet. She is the establishment's choice, and Trump is not. Trump is working "against the grain", and Hillary is not. No deal.


Close, but Trump is currently working for Clinton and when Clinton is POTUS, she will return many favors. It's not that I want you out It's just that I like to make my wagers interesting.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Close, but Trump is currently working for Clinton and when Clinton is POTUS, she will return many favors. It's not that I want you out It's just that I like to make my wagers interesting.


So you're one of those. You don't think Trump is for real. When I picture Trump debating Hillary, I see him in full attack mode. Many people consider Bernie to be the stooge. He's just there to pull Hillary to the left and make it look like she earned it.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> So you're one of those. You don't think Trump is for real. When I picture Trump debating Hillary, I see him in full attack mode. Many people consider Bernie to be the stooge. He's just there to pull Hillary to the left and make it look like she earned it.


Yea, I bought into Bernie for a moment but snapped back into reality, quick! Hillary will win and Trump will make lots more money. Who better to be America's first, first man, than Bill Clinton. Mofo is a pimp!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> As I remember it, there is no wager. You were never able to come up with a nominee to put up against The Don.
> I don't recall June 1st being a part of the deal. How about this. Its whoever drops out of the race first. If Donald drops out first, I'm gone the next day. If O'Malley drops out before Donald, then you're the one "packing bags"


how about this bet?
i'll bet you that trump has the lead in the last gop poll before the RNC names their candidate AND they don't nominate trump?


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Yea, I bought into Bernie for a moment but snapped back into reality, quick! Hillary will win and Trump will make lots more money. Who better to be America's first, first man, than Bill Clinton. Mofo is a pimp!


Mofo flies around on sex jets with convicted child molesters.

Do you think Trump could make more money running his business, or spending his own money running for president? You do know that elections cost money, right? Trump doesn't have Super PACs. You don't make money running for president, you spend money. Ask the people who have dropped out thus far. Scott Walker, Rick Perry, Bobby Jindal....

Trump is donating all of the money from his new book to charity and injured veterans. If elected president, Trump will not be accepting a salary. This isn't about money my friend, it's about making America great again.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> how about this bet?
> i'll bet you that trump has the lead in the last gop poll before the RNC names their candidate AND they don't nominate trump?


I'm sure you would very much like to capatalize on that fact that the GOP is trying to derail Trump. Seeing as how nothing the Democrat media concocts, seems to do the trick.

The only thing "new" being brought to the table (same old tactic) is that the GOP is teaming up with the liberal media to try and destroy conservatives, so that we end up with another weak candidate (i.e: McCain, Romney) From the polls, you should see your collaboration has a cold shot in hell this go round. The polls have shown definitively over and over, Republican voters DO NOT support the GOP establishment

-Not GOP


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2015)

the dems haven't begun to attack trump yet. why put any effort when the repubs will do it for us? most liberals are way smarter than conservatives and see the trump train already off the tracks and down the embankment.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

"I sing for love, I sing for me. I'm a bird that Trump set free" -Sia


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 24, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> how about this bet?
> i'll bet you that trump has the lead in the last gop poll before the RNC names their candidate AND they don't nominate trump?


Now that would be political suicide. Hilarious political suicide!


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 24, 2015)

http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-fascist-354690

I just heard Trump speak live. The speech lasted an hour, and my jaw was on the floor most of the time. I’ve never before witnessed such a brazen display of nativistic jingoism, along with a complete disregard for economic reality. It was an awesome experience, a perfect repudiation of all good sense and intellectual sobriety.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-fascist-354690
> 
> I just heard Trump speak live. The speech lasted an hour, and my jaw was on the floor most of the time. I’ve never before witnessed such a brazen display of nativistic jingoism, along with a complete disregard for economic reality. It was an awesome experience, a perfect repudiation of all good sense and intellectual sobriety.


You just heard him live? derp. You just posted an article from July 17th. derp. You recycle old material, and then try to pass it off as new. derp. Did you just wake up from a coma? derp


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You just heard him live? derp. You just posted an article from July 17th. derp. You recycle old material, and then try to pass it off as new. derp. Did you just wake up from a coma? derp


Your thinking skills are absolutely hilarious. It was a quote from the article; I think reading might be too hard for you. Kind of like how you saw an article about bison and go "Hurr librals is tryin' ta kilt them that bisen durr." Thanks for making me laugh today though.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Your thinking skills are absolutely hilarious. It was a quote from the article; I think reading might be too hard for you. Kind of like how you saw an article about bison and go "Hurr librals is tryin' ta kilt them that bisen durr." Thanks for making me laugh today though.


Why would you quote an article stating you "just heard Trump live" if it's from over four months ago?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 24, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-fascist-354690
> 
> I just heard Trump speak live. The speech lasted an hour, and my jaw was on the floor most of the time. I’ve never before witnessed such a brazen display of nativistic jingoism, along with a complete disregard for economic reality. It was an awesome experience, a perfect repudiation of all good sense and intellectual sobriety.


Can't forget the fact that he is speaking to a crowd made up of mostly 4th grade education, don't expect brilliance!

B4L


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Why would you quote an article stating you "just heard Trump live" if it's from over four months ago?


Because despite "seen live's" literal connotation it can also be to reference that something is not scripted or is on the spot. Its still a "live" interview despite being from 4 months ago. Quite different than something that's been edited. Duh.* *

Does someone cut your breakfast into bite sized pieces for you too? *https://www.rollitup.org/members/pnwmystery.904712/*


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Because despite "seen live's" literal connotation it can also be to reference that something is not scripted or is on the spot. Its still a "live" interview despite being from 4 months ago. Quite different than something that's been edited. Duh.* *
> 
> Does someone cut your breakfast into bite sized pieces for you too?


shut up loser. Nobody ever talks to you. He can type for himself


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Does someone cut your breakfast into bite sized pieces for you too?


Well played lol.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> shut up loser. Nobody ever talks to you. He can type for himself


lol


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> shut up loser. Nobody ever talks to you. He can type for himself


awwwwww...dont cry bro


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> lol


If you haven't heard before, then let me put you on notice now, as Not GOP aka: the enforcer...

I've stated in threads past... As much as I appreciate the likes, DON'T do it. It will only make you a target. Shit could get worse! People might entangle you as part of a Democrat circle jerk.... because that's what liberals do. "like" each other, and agree on everything "like" a bunch of programmed robots.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> shut up loser. Nobody ever talks to you. He can type for himself


you know this is what you sound like right?



But fat...


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 24, 2015)

I wanted to take a moment and reflect on some of the fun we've all had with Not GOP recently and highlight the joy through laughter he has gifted to us all.





FauxRoux said:


> This is known as a SWEEPING GENERALIZATION.
> 
> This is known as an APPEAL TO IGNORANCE.
> 
> ...





londonfog said:


> I would think it was hilarious if he was witty or funny. Not GOP is just plain stupid.
> 
> 
> Not GOP said:
> ...





Not GOP said:


> Republicans have a proven record for rights and equality. Democrats have the exact opposite.





Not GOP said:


> With Democrats, people must put their liberal ideology ahead of their faith in god.





Not GOP said:


> D.J. Trump has always been the frontrunner. Unless you count NBC polls for Republicans.  Then Carson is neck and neck





Not GOP said:


> what is a "whellchair"?


When speaking with 2 black men.


Not GOP said:


> Why do you two get jealous so easy, then try and hold a brother down? There are 15 other white candidates you could ridicule, but no; you're pissed because a black man is successful, and not down with the struggle. Maybe Charles Barkley was right, black people are each others own worst enemy.


Again...speaking with a black man.


londonfog said:


> GUILTY as charged. I do like to give everyone a chance, even if I disagree with their views.
> 
> 
> Not GOP said:
> ...





Not GOP said:


> What is this, every black man against Carson? Give it up bro.



When someone makes an accurate portrayal of his behavior/responses showing an inability to articulate or respond.


Not GOP said:


> lame joke.





Not GOP said:


> blah blah blah. More black on black hatred. The heaviest weight holding down the black man.... is the black man





Not GOP said:


> lame joke man.





Not GOP said:


> I didnt mean that. I was messing with you.





Not GOP said:


> calm down. You seem anxious to hate.





Not GOP said:


> haha. very funny.





Not GOP said:


> haters gonna hate



When asked to give an opinion (about 12 times) about clear intelligent points cited from source.


Not GOP said:


> if you can come up with an original question that is not copyright protected, then I will answer it.



And of course, last but not least the "too dumb to rebuttle, so attack spelling last ditch attempt to stay in the conversation" tactic.


Not GOP said:


> Do you mean "teacher"? teach is a verb. And my dick is bigger than yours.





FauxRoux said:


> Believing paety lines as opposed to actually takimg the time to look into someone history and judge them by their actions is stupidity beyond words.....hell there's even a quote of Trump readily available online from the 90's I belive, saying how if he ran for president he would run as a Republican as they would be dumb enough to vote for him and he would probably win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The scary part is this took about 5 minutes to put together. Its like every other post of his is sheer gold. It's gold Jerry! Gold!

So thank you Not-GOP. For making us all feel a bit safer about Trump by knowing he has the support of voters like you.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

LOL! you have me rolling on the floor right now. You obviously have a lot of time invested. Do you have a chalk board in your bedroom with my name on it?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I wanted to take a moment and reflect on some of the fun we've all had with Not GOP recently and highlight the joy through laughter he has gifted to us all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If you haven't heard before, then let me put you on notice now, as Not GOP aka: the enforcer...
> 
> I've stated in threads past... As much as I appreciate the likes, DON'T do it. It will only make you a target. Shit could get worse! People might entangle you as part of a Democrat circle jerk.... because that's what liberals do. "like" each other, and agree on everything "like" a bunch of programmed robots.


You are having a meltdown of epic proportions. Abort! Abort! Abort! Self destruct in 10 9 ........


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You are having a meltdown of epic proportions. Abort! Abort! Abort! Self destruct in 10 9 ........


He does make me feel special, and I would like his post, but he doesn't deserve it. Not yet.
Not until he captures a complete monolog. Then I will truly be flattered...


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> He does make me feel special, and I would like his post, but he doesn't deserve it. Not yet.
> Not until he captures a complete monolog. Then I will truly be flattered...


Hes talking about your response to _HIM...._dunce_ _

I swear ...the way you respond to things with total non sequiturs _CLEARLY_ not having read whats being responded to (or simply being to dumb to understand) you might as well be in a dark room typing on a keyboard plugged into a lamp for all the relevance it has or sense you make.
_


Not GOP said:



You obviously have a lot of time invested.

Click to expand...




FauxRoux said:



The scary part is this took about 5 minutes to put together.

Click to expand...

Double dunce. _

You have the intellectual prowess of a grapefruit.
_
_


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Hes talking about your response to _HIM...._dunce_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure he's talking? I'm sure he's not


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 24, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I wanted to take a moment and reflect on some of the fun we've all had with Not GOP recently and highlight the joy through laughter he has gifted to us all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm the black guy in most of those!! Yeah!*


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 24, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> *I'm the black guy in most of those!! Yeah!*


No you weren't. You don't get to hop on my nuts without first establishing precedent.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Are you sure he's talking? I'm sure he's not


How about this.

You are_ literally_ too stupid to insult.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> No you weren't. You don't get to hop on my nuts without first establishing precedent.


Yes I am.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "*That racist Trump tweet about blacks killing whites isn’t just false — it’s neo-Nazi propaganda*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know most Americans aren't even paying attention to his tweets or even watched the debates.

He is a disaster tho.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ya know most Americans aren't even paying attention to his tweets or even watched the debates.
> 
> He is a disaster tho.


Pie, have you ran DNA's lemon skunk and or any Alaskan thunderfuck?


----------



## Wavels (Nov 25, 2015)

Hahaha...this is too funny...







Only the Donald could get away with this type of gibberish.
Of course he ratchets up the volume, and gesticulates wildly...
Quite entertaining, because, in all actuality, if people were even somewhat satisfied by the performance of experienced career politicians, Trump would be long gone...but he continues to dominate the polls...lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ya know most Americans aren't even paying attention to his tweets or even watched the debates.
> 
> He is a disaster tho.


Clearly someone is paying attention, because he's the frontrunner on that side.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Hahaha...this is too funny...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that I've ever heard a politician say less in response to a direct question. Holy fuck, his followers are stupid.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not sure that I've ever heard a politician say less in response to a direct question. Holy fuck, his followers are stupid.


To be fair, Sanders little gem, "climate change is causing terrorism", is just as bad, don't you?


----------



## Wavels (Nov 25, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not sure that I've ever heard a politician say less in response to a direct question. Holy fuck, his followers are stupid.



Trump is* not* a politician, he is a self promoting interloper...
The only reason that he has any support at all reflects the negative opinion many voters have regarding established professional politicians!
Truly pathetic indeed!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Clearly someone is paying attention, because he's the frontrunner on that side.


Polling results don't mean much this early.

Closer to the primaries more people will respond in polls and increase the pool.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> To be fair, Sanders little gem, "climate change is causing terrorism", is just as bad, don't you?


That is worse, because Bernie* is* a career politician, who will say anything to pander.
And people wonder why Trump has traction?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Polling results don't mean much this early.
> 
> Closer to the primaries more people will respond in polls and increase the pool.


I don't expect him to win, but to say that no one is paying attention is just silly. He's out here saying what a lot of idiots out here would like to say, but are afraid of the repercussions.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Polling results don't mean much this early.
> 
> Closer to the primaries more people will respond in polls and increase the pool.


I remember seeing a poll in October of 2012, It had Mitt Romney beating the brakes off of Obama in the election. Polls can be wrong


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 25, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I remember seeing a poll in October of 2012, It had Mitt Romney beating the brakes off of Obama in the election. Polls can be wrong


Before everyone found out that mitt Romney is nothing more than an empty shell. The candidates that the republicans have been trying to prop up lately have been laughable at best.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 25, 2015)

And we see here that Trump's dominance continues unabated...


http://polling.reuters.com/#poll/TR130/filters/PARTY_ID_:2/dates/20151113-20151124/type/day


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 25, 2015)

Liberals coming here daily to blast Trump with their same stupid opinions over and over, is all the proof I need to know Trump is smashing the polls right now. Do people support Trump because liberals hate him? Probably. Trump supporters have a deep seated hatred for libs, and it burns with a fiery passion. I've never seen anything like it

The day Democrats make a Ted Cruz thread, and then stop posting here,... is the day I'll start to get worried.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I don't expect him to win, but to say that no one is paying attention is just silly. He's out here saying what a lot of idiots out here would like to say, but are afraid of the repercussions.


I didn't say noone. I said most are not paying attention on the level that we are.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I remember seeing a poll in October of 2012, It had Mitt Romney beating the brakes off of Obama in the election. Polls can be wrong


That is what I was talking about. It could be that Jeb or kasich picks up traction or even rubio.

We can only watch and make predictions until it comes time to vote.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/55cb5b80e4b0f73b20bb3f02

Why we shouldn't be relying on polls so heavily right now.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/55cb5b80e4b0f73b20bb3f02
> 
> Why we shouldn't be relying on polls so heavily right now.


Should we rely on another under cover Democrat operative like Romney? Sink the final two debates, and then concede the election with a month left to go? The GOP would love that. I'm sure they can't wait to work with Hillary. The last person Republicans want to deal with is a conservative president


----------



## Wavels (Nov 25, 2015)

This is an excerpt from an interview The Donald did with GQ...
very interesting.
..........................................................................................
http://www.gq.com/story/what-trump-hates-about-obama


An important part of what you’re saying all the time is “I’m smart.” How smart are you?
I’m very smart.

How do you know?
Because my life has proven that I’m smart. I mean, I’ve had a life of success and I’ve had a life of victory. You know, I’ve had a lot of wins in my life, and I know where I’m coming from, and I know where I’ve been, and I know how to get the country to where people really want to see it.

Are you definitely smarter than anyone else who’s running for president this time around?
Well, I guess we can take aptitude tests. I’d certainly be willing to do that.


So you feel confident the answer’s yes.
Yeah. Look, hey, I’ve had great success. I’ve had far more success than anybody.

You talk a lot about your business skills and your negotiating skills—do you think business and the making of deals are the most important qualities in a president?
Well, yeah, I think it’s a big part of it. You know, I built over a ten-billion-dollar net worth, I’ve had tremendous success. I mean, you’re sitting in a building that, frankly, nobody would have ever thought coming out of Brooklyn I was gonna own this building. I built it. I’ve had great success. I don’t think it’s going to be that much different—in fact I think in many ways building a great business is actually harder.


Writers aside:
1. This baffles me at the moment he says it, but afterward I kick myself for not realizing what later seems obvious to me: that he was probably talking about Italy’s Silvio Berlusconi here—a name that didn’t come to my mind immediately because, even setting scandals aside, I don’t readily think of him as a great political leader, though it is true that the Italian people did elect him three times as prime minister and that he was a very rich man who inspired enduring loyalty and belief from a fervid part of the Italian electorate in a way that Trump could well consider both a model and an encouraging example.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Should we rely on another under cover Democrat operative like Romney? Sink the final two debates, and then concede the election with a month left to go? The GOP would love that. I'm sure they can't wait to work with Hillary. The last person Republicans want to deal with is a conservative president


Denounce god right here, right now or I will reveal to everyone what you sent me In pm. You have 24 hours.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 25, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I remember seeing a poll in October of 2012, It had Mitt Romney beating the brakes off of Obama in the election. Polls can be wrong


Was that a right wing leaning poll? Every poll I saw had it too close to call. Nate Silver was the only one who was 100% correct on his poll. The fake news channel had Romney up by only 1 point the week leading to the elections, only right wing media had Romney leading by double digits early in October, other polls had him at mid to low single digit lead or within the margin of error. But you're right it's way too early to lean on any poll as a barometer.

B4L


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> To be fair, Sanders little gem, "climate change is causing terrorism", is just as bad, don't you?


"*Department of Defense, Adaptation Roadmap, 2014:* The impacts of climate change may cause instability in other countries by impairing access to food and water, damaging infrastructure, spreading disease, uprooting and displacing large numbers of people, compelling mass migration, interrupting commercial activity, or restricting electricity availability. These developments could undermine already-fragile governments that are unable to respond effectively or challenge currently‐stable governments, as well as increasing competition and tension between countries vying for limited resources. These gaps in governance can create an avenue for extremist ideologies and condition that foster terrorism."

http://www.acq.osd.mil/ie/download/CCARprint_wForeword_c.pdf
http://www.pnas.org/content/112/11/3241.full#corresp-1


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "*Department of Defense, Adaptation Roadmap, 2014:* The impacts of climate change may cause instability in other countries by impairing access to food and water, damaging infrastructure, spreading disease, uprooting and displacing large numbers of people, compelling mass migration, interrupting commercial activity, or restricting electricity availability. These developments could undermine already-fragile governments that are unable to respond effectively or challenge currently‐stable governments, as well as increasing competition and tension between countries vying for limited resources. These gaps in governance can create an avenue for extremist ideologies and condition that foster terrorism."
> 
> http://www.acq.osd.mil/ie/download/CCARprint_wForeword_c.pdf
> http://www.pnas.org/content/112/11/3241.full#corresp-1


You do know what propaganda is, right? You do know it was used effectively by the Germans in WWII, right? They were able to convince average citizens to commit atrocities.You are telling me that you believe the same government who invades innocent countries (Iraq), tell us they have weapons of mass destruction, a government so corrupt that it waterboarded captured suspected terrorists? Yet you believe it doesn't tie into the democratic ideology? You are smarter than that.

Show me anything the department of defense has said, that in anyway says that climate change is responsible for terrorism, under a Republican president, and I will believe too. Sounds like a bunch "weapons of mass destruction" talk to me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You do know what propaganda is, right? You do know it was used effectively by the Germans in WWII, right? They were able to convince average citizens to commit atrocities.You are telling me that you believe the same government who invades innocent countries (Iraq), tell us they have weapons of mass destruction, a government so corrupt that it waterboarded captured suspected terrorists? Yet you believe it doesn't tie into the democratic ideology? You are smarter than that.
> 
> Show me anything the department of defense has said, that in anyway says that climate change is responsible for terrorism, under a Republican president, and I will believe too. Sounds like a bunch "weapons of mass destruction" talk to me.


Nobody, not even Sanders has said climate change is *responsible* for terrorism. What the DoD has said is that climate change *contributes* to the causes associated with extremism


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 25, 2015)

You guys are lost in the Trump thread

Only 6% of Democrats believe climate change is the most important issue right now. This thread doesn't have 18,000+ views because people want to see a couple of retards discuss Bernie and climate change.

http://dailycaller.com/2015/11/25/the-new-consensus-97-of-americans-arent-worried-about-global-warming/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You guys are lost in the Trump thread
> 
> Only 6% of Democrats believe climate change is the most important issue right now. This thread doesn't have 18,000+ views because people want to see a couple of retards discuss Bernie and climate change.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/11/25/the-new-consensus-97-of-americans-arent-worried-about-global-warming/









http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/11/05/what-the-world-thinks-about-climate-change-in-7-charts/

This is what happens when you rely on only right wing media for information


----------



## Vikerus Forrest (Nov 25, 2015)

Doesn't matter what people might be worried about, what the real issues are should be what we worry to solve. The fighting between each other over civil issues that should have been fixed by the previous generations is getting us no where. I don't appreciate being sold the reasons to fight the world around me by people who can't live and let live. Mean while we can't even manage to feed everyone... So you tell me what is so important... Cause this seems really sad. 

Where would war get us if they had no one to sell the guns and munitions? If anyone wants to get real about the world. Jump in and pay attention already.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/11/05/what-the-world-thinks-about-climate-change-in-7-charts/
> 
> This is what happens when you rely on only right wing media for information


Didn't pew just come out with that phony report about illegal immigration? Using old recycled data as they often do, and then filling it up with hot air.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wavels said:


> This is an excerpt from an interview The Donald did with GQ...
> very interesting.
> ..........................................................................................
> http://www.gq.com/story/what-trump-hates-about-obama
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Didn't pew just come out with that phony report about illegal immigration? Using old recycled data as they often do, and then filling it up with hot air.





















http://www.gallup.com/poll/182105/concern-environmental-threats-eases.aspx
http://www.pollingreport.com/enviro.htm

Wrong again

Like I said before, those that get their information from only one side are statistically *less informed* than those who read no news at all and you provide a perfect example of that


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.gallup.com/poll/182105/concern-environmental-threats-eases.aspx
> http://www.pollingreport.com/enviro.htm
> 
> Wrong again
> ...


None of your posts show how the poll (my point) is wrong. It is time for you to focus on your reading and comprehension skills.


Not GOP said:


> Only 6% of Democrats believe climate change is the *most important *issue right now. /


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> None of your posts show how the poll (my point) is wrong.


Your poll from Tucker Carlson's website, The Daily Caller, isn't scientific and its hilarious you think it is

Pew and Gallup are regarded as scientific, and according to both of them, a majority of Americans are concerned with climate change and even half the republicans polled support limiting greenhouse gas emissions 

So that 6% figure is bullshit. If you disagree with that, post a scientific poll that verifies it


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Your poll from Tucker Carlson's website, The Daily Caller, isn't scientific and its hilarious you think it is
> 
> Pew and Gallup are regarded as scientific, and according to both of them, a majority of Americans are concerned with climate change and even half the republicans polled support limiting greenhouse gas emissions
> 
> So that 6% figure is bullshit. If you disagree with that, post a scientific poll that verifies it


The Daily Caller didn't do the poll. You're still confused...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah you're right, FOX NEWS did


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah you're right, FOX NEWS did


Do you think climate change is the most important problem facing our country?

As in the thing we should focus on fixing above all other problems in america?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you think climate change is the most important problem facing our country?
> 
> As in the thing we should focus on fixing above all other problems in america?


I'd put the economy first and climate change second personally simply based on timeframe for available solutions


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You do know what propaganda is, right? You do know it was used effectively by the Germans in WWII, right? They were able to convince average citizens to commit atrocities.You are telling me that you believe the same government who invades innocent countries (Iraq), tell us they have weapons of mass destruction, a government so corrupt that it waterboarded captured suspected terrorists? Yet you believe it doesn't tie into the democratic ideology? You are smarter than that.
> 
> Show me anything the department of defense has said, that in anyway says that climate change is responsible for terrorism, under a Republican president, and I will believe too. Sounds like a bunch "weapons of mass destruction" talk to me.


I Believe the point padawanbater is making...


Padawanbater2 said:


> Nobody, not even Sanders has said climate change is *responsible* for terrorism. What the DoD has said is that climate change *contributes* to the causes associated with extremism


....is that many of these countries are unstable at best. Politically, economically and other. History has shown that this has happened already (once in the bronze age and once around 476 AD when Rome fell to name a few) Climate shift was linked to famine that causes less advanced/stable peoples to migrate in mass numbers, overburdening more advanced nations and causes a strain on resources leading to economic collapse. I lived in the middle east for some time and traveled extensively before 2000 when the borders were open and it was relatively safe. The vast majority of these regions fall under these conditions. I would say most desert nations walk a tough line.

As we know, instability in an area with a weak/corrupt government lacking decent education and a decently sized segment of the population steeped in religious zeal (regardless of which one) can quickly turn ugly.

I mean....if you want to see the effects of a lack of education and too much religious influence just look at Not GOP...that guy is certainly bringing our society down. Imagine the impact that fat boy could have if he didn't have enough food and had to leave his moms basement....scary.

http://climate.nasa.gov/news/1010/
http://academic.emporia.edu/aberjame/student/fitch1/abrupt_e.html
http://environment.yale.edu/envy/stories/when-civilizations-collapse/
http://cleantechnica.com/2015/06/25/climate-change-impacts-collapse-civilization-2040-states-uk-govt-report/
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/science/Climate-change-caused-Indus-Valley-civilization-collapse/articleshow/31133369.cms


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd put the economy first and climate change second personally simply based on timeframe for available solutions


http://www.un.org/climatechange/summit/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.un.org/climatechange/summit/


How bout you? What are your top 5 most important issues this election?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

Well I know the economy, veterans, foreign relations and policy reform are important to me.

I was reading about how different presidents in the last have handled the economy today. JFK managed to cut taxes and increase spending in social programs and the economy boomed.

I think we need to make our social programs more efficient. My mom has to deal with all of my aunts paperwork for her benefits. My aunt has MS. It is not easy to jump through all the hoops when they make mistakes or you can't get a hold of your representative.

I have known disabled veterans that have been jerked around on their earned benefits for YEARS.

The world is also ramping up the tension in several areas and I do not think that trump is going to have that calm but assertive demeanor that we need in a president.

Black on black crime is something that needs to be addressed as well. We have to make a focused effort to improve our economy and security in the most impoverished areas. People need access to jobs and know that their children will be safe and well educated.

There is just so much I care about to be honest. Thank you for asking.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Black on black crime is something that needs to be addressed as well.


why not white on white crime as well? that happens at basically the same rate.

why not white on black crime? whites victimize blacks at a rate that is 50% greater than random chance would predict. should we not address that?

do you see how saying stupid shit like you just said makes me think you are a racist?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> why not white on white crime as well? that happens at basically the same rate.
> 
> why not white on black crime? whites victimize blacks at a rate that is 50% greater than random chance would predict. should we not address that?
> 
> do you see how saying stupid shit like you just said makes me think you are a racist?


Only you seemed to have a problem with my statements.

Why do you keep thinking my empathy for others is a racist thing?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3552201


I do.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I do.


Amen. I care too. I genuinely care and didn't mean to be flippant.




Just becoming conscious of my nuances.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only you seemed to have a problem with my statements.
> 
> Why do you keep thinking my empathy for others is a racist thing?


What about that point, though? I'm interested in your answer. Crime statistics tell us white people are by and large killed by other white people, black people are by and large killed by other black people because most crimes take place around areas criminals are familiar with. So if you think black on black crime needs to be addressed, doesn't the same reasoning apply to white on white crime too?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What about that point, though? I'm interested in your answer. Crime statistics tell us white people are by and large killed by other white people, black people are by and large killed by other black people because most crimes take place around areas criminals are familiar with. So if you think black on black crime needs to be addressed, doesn't the same reasoning apply to white on white crime too?


I'm talking about the danger of living in a low income urban area with high crime and low education.

Unfortunately the people who often find themselves living in these areas are the minorities.

The 60s and 70s trapped a lot of black people with legal forms of segregation into bad areas.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm talking about the danger of living in a low income urban area with high crime and low education.
> 
> Unfortunately the people who often find themselves living in these areas are the minorities.


There's a reason for that. Look up "redlining".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> There's a reason for that. Look up "redlining".


Yeah that ^

I forgot what it was called.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2015)

Black men are more likely to die from homicide than white men. And you are far more likely to be killed by your own race than a different one. White or black.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah that ^
> 
> I forgot what it was called.


Those that could afford to leave, basically weren't allowed to. It still goes on in 2015.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 27, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Those that could afford to leave, basically weren't allowed to. It still goes on in 2015.


 Doubt it.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Doubt it.


You would.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 27, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Doubt it.


http://www.citylab.com/housing/2015/09/redlining-is-alive-and-welland-evolving/407497/


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 27, 2015)

No matter how fair the world is as soon as something does not go your way or you are denied something it will allways be because im black.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh the pizza guy won't delivery to my house its because im black


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only you seemed to have a problem with my statements.


think again.



Flaming Pie said:


> Why do you keep thinking my empathy for others is a racist thing?


white on white crime is just as prevalent as black on black crime. white on black crime is worst of all. where is your "empathy" for that?

perhaps you are not aware of how racist the things you type are.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> No matter how fair the world is as soon as something does not go your way or you are denied something it will allways be because im black.


Let me know when shit becomes fair.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> No matter how fair the world is as soon as something does not go your way or you are denied something it will allways be because im black.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Nov 28, 2015)

I click on the donald trump thread and call i see is a bunch of people arguing about racism.

isn't it racist to only defend one race? can anyone other than "white" people be racist?

Who really believes racism is a big problem anymore? 

Global warming causes racism anyways


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I click on the donald trump thread and call i see is a bunch of people arguing about racism.
> 
> isn't it racist to only defend one race? can anyone other than "white" people be racist?
> 
> ...


Midgets cause global racism! 

Gay marriage is responsible for 9/11!


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I click on the donald trump thread and call i see is a bunch of people arguing about racism.
> 
> isn't it racist to only defend one race? can anyone other than "white" people be racist?
> 
> ...


What in the fuck else would you argue about in a Donald Trump thread?


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

I have thought long about the racist issue in this country. As a white male, I have been filling out all "race" surveys as African American. You see, there is no such thing as "race". Its made up. We are humans. Homo Sapiens. Due to evolution some humans have more melatonin in their skin then others due to UV exposure in the center hemisphere of the planet. And since scientist of discovered that all of humanity originated in Africa, we are ALL africans. 

Racism... Scienced.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> I have thought long about the racist issue in this country. As a white male, I have been filling out all "race" surveys as African American. You see, there is no such thing as "race". Its made up. We are humans. Homo Sapiens. Due to evolution some humans have more melatonin in their skin then others due to UV exposure in the center hemisphere of the planet. And since scientist of discovered that all of humanity originated in Africa, we are ALL africans.
> 
> Racism... Scienced.


In theory, this is all true. Problem is though, when the police pull black folk over, they usually don't give us time to explain this to them.


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> No matter how fair the world is as soon as something does not go your way or you are denied something it will allways be because im black.


Well hmmm.....if YOU went to Harlem, Atlanta or Oakland and started talking like that in the wrong neighborhood I imagine you would get the shit kicked out of you.

Because your white? Certainly not helping.
Is it fair? Probably...

So...

Unfair cause I'm black= untrue
Fair cause I'm white = true

This is of course inane...but it was still fun to write


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> In theory, this is all true. Problem is though, when the police pull black folk over, they usually don't give us time to explain this to them.


You wont get a argument about that with me. My cousin and I got pulled over a few weeks. She was freaking out. Im all stoned and like whats the big deal? She looks at me and is all like "you dont understand". but when the cop came to the window he was a nice guy, gave her a warning. As we pulled off she said that was the nicest any cop has ever been to her.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Well hmmm.....if YOU went to Harlem, Atlanta or Oakland and started talking like that in the wrong neighborhood I imagine you would get the shit kicked out of you.
> 
> Because your white? Certainly not helping.
> Is it fair? Probably...
> ...


I go to oakland all the time. I'm not a small guy,and if I was in one of those neighborhoods I would be straped for sure.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Well hmmm.....if YOU went to Harlem, Atlanta or Oakland and started talking like that in the wrong neighborhood I imagine you would get the shit kicked out of you.
> 
> Because your white? Certainly not helping.
> Is it fair? Probably...
> ...


Same goes with a black man talking that race shit in the wrong hood. He wouldn't even be able to sag his happy ass to the corner. Just sayin tho


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 28, 2015)

Wrestlemania's hostile take over by Donald Trump


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

I hope nobodys saying that only whites are racist. As a white person ive experienced personal racism. Going to a predominantly black high school showed me that everyone does it. I move to the midwest and it the same thing accept im no longer the minority.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

Everyone is a racist on here, just ask unclebuck


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I go to oakland all the time. I'm not a small guy,and if I was in one of those neighborhoods I would be straped for sure.


........k.....aaaanyway....saying that black folk dont face discrimination to a higher degree is plain ridiculous. Just watch the news. Im not seeing many white teens (whether suspects in a crime or not) being gunned down or treated with ecessive force as often as black.

I know a british gentlemen who lives in my town. Served 20 years in londen and 20+ here and is now retired. Now he trains police dogs. I asked him which was easier and he said london. When asked why he said america made him racist....he woke up 1 day and realised he was starting to unconsciously approach every black and latino with the fear they were out to hurt him. Partly cause we are segregated on race as opposed to social class here..unlike england..partly because of guns..i guess they brake beer glasses in england alot as weapons, so really all you need to be is huge...which he is.....and partly because of the way the system here pits police against certain communities...so he retired...he gave a more detailed difference as to the difference in social class communities..but basically in england good and bad neighborhoods have people of all colors. So stereotyping didnt happen the way he found it happend here...i thought it was interesting.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 28, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I click on the donald trump thread and call i see is a bunch of people arguing about racism.
> 
> isn't it racist to only defend one race? can anyone other than "white" people be racist?
> 
> ...


@bearkat42 is racist towards white people. Ask him.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

Bearkat42 is my brotha


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Bearkat42 is my brotha


You have a racist, brotha.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

Yea hes racist and retarded. Double whammy


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> @bearkat42 is racist towards white people. Ask him.


You again? Your theory was disproved yesterday.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> You again? Your theory was disproved yesterday.


No, it was not. You won't even deny you're a racist. I give +rep for admiting it.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> No, it was not. You won't even deny you're a racist. I give +rep for admiting it.


Without getting all of the way back into it, I'll just say "Prove my racism, and I'll gladly admit it." Hell, I'll buy a t-shirt that says "I'm racist" and wear it to work.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Yea hes racist and retarded. Double whammy


And you're clearly not smart enough to make such statements.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> And you're clearly not smart enough to make such statements.


im not smart enough to call you retarded?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> im not smart enough to call you retarded?


At least you can read a little.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> At least you can read a little.


lol don't you have some police officers to video tape?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lol don't you have some police officers to video tape?


Thank you for proving my point. I knew it wouldn't take very long.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Without getting all of the way back into it, I'll just say "Prove my racism, and I'll gladly admit it." Hell, I'll buy a t-shirt that says "I'm racist" and wear it to work.


No need to wear a tee-shirt silly. Your racism is obvious.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> No need to wear a tee-shirt silly. Your racism is obvious.


Proof?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Heres what I don't understand. We all started as cave men. So how did all the other races advance and till this day africans are still poor and dumb as fuck in africa? I bet the cave man who invented the wheel was not black. If it wasn't for the man putting you on a boat to america you would prob. Be walkin around with a spear right now.


Lol, OK. The problem with that theory is that it doesn't begin to explain why I'm infinitely more successful than you.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Lol, OK. The problem with that theory is that it doesn't begin to explain why I'm infinitely more successful than you.


because ur ancestors got a boat ride here and you learned a thing or two. imagine that, a black man in america more successful than a white man. I thought we were racist, why woukd we allow that?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> because ur ancestors got a boat ride here and you learned a thing or two. imagine that, a black man in america more successful than a white man. I thought we were racist, why woukd we allow that?


And it it killing you! It burns you all the way down to your little racist core. I win.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> And it it killing you! It burns you all the way down to your little racist core. I win.


hahaha yea you and I both know thats not true. But yes you won.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> hahaha yea you and I both know thats not true. But yes you won.


#TRUECOLORS You've been exposed. This game is too easy.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> #TRUECOLORS You've been exposed. This game is too easy.


#WHOCARES


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> #WHOCARES


You do.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Heres what I don't understand. We all started as cave men. So how did all the other races advance and till this day africans are still poor and dumb as fuck in africa? I bet the cave man who invented the wheel was not black. If it wasn't for the man putting you on a boat to america you would prob. Be walkin around with a spear right now.


.... here's what I don't understand @UncleBuck 

Why do you want to hound my posts (which are empathetic to the plight of poor blacks trapped in bad places by bad policies) as racist?

There are truly racist people on this board. I am not one of them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

Learn about the history of inventions. 

The only way to spread knowledge and ideas is to have a method of actually spreading it. Roads, railways, highways, phone lines, internet...

It has nothing to do with race.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Learn about the history of inventions.
> 
> The only way to spread knowledge and ideas is to have a method of actually spreading it. Roads, railways, highways, phone lines, internet...
> 
> It has nothing to do with race.


So what did an african invent? What knowledge did they spread?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> we know your not racist. Fuck unclebuck and what he thinks. He calls everyone a racist. He gets a hard on from that sort of attention.


Your statement was pretty racist.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your statement was pretty racist.


yes I agree.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So what did an african invent? What knowledge did they spread?


There are different areas of africa. Egypt is part of Africa you know. It had access to waterways to trade.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

I get it you were using me as an example to prove a point. That he should be calling me racist and not you. Don't worry he calls me a racist all the time.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> There are different areas of africa. Egypt is part of Africa you know. It had access to waterways to trade.


There we go, I can respect that.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

Egypt is considered by many to be middle eastern. Not the same culture.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 28, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Me thinks that getting big ticket items out of the way first were important to resolve on issue #1 espacially healthcare. They simply had no time to do more when they had a financial crisis to deal with....I do admire GOP resolve, they don't let shit go, ever!
> 
> I'm with you on the banks but what if they were simply left to collapse, what then? It would definately disrupt the worlds economy how long would it have taken to recover then or God forbid, if at all.
> 
> ...


Odd how you dismiss Obama's failure to fulfill the policies he campaigned on when he had complete control of both the House and the Senate, then try to blame that failure on Republicans. It's like you are lying to yourself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

Why don't you tell me what YOU are talking about.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

Bearkat what did you do for black friday?


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So what did an african invent? What knowledge did they spread?


#TRUECOLORS


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Bearkat what did you do for black friday?


Danced around in your wife's fantasies.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Danced around in your wife's fantasies.


 creative


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So what did an african invent? What knowledge did they spread?



1) the Blunt.

2) Black Lives Matter


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> 1) the Blunt.
> 
> 2) Black Lives Matter


rap music, child support


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 28, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> only the property owners can decie of a store is public or private, moron.
> 
> try again.



Not really. Your statement is filled with cognitive dissonance and government speak, Poopy Pants.

Here, allow me to talk over your head for a minute....

On one hand you are implying that privately owned property (which is ostensibly ALREADY private property) can somehow default to having to be determined as one of two choices, one of those choices clearly being the opposite of private property, since it doesn't possess the qualities of private property. 

If it's ALREADY private property....why must there be any declaration further?

If somebody ALREADY owns property, the proper default is that they do not have to select from a list of false choices prepared by somebody else. If they do, their ownership is in question and it is reasonable to assume it is no longer private property.

For instance, let's say you claim to own your own body, but somebody said if you don't declare it as private property it could also be seen as some kind of nonsensical pseudo private / public property and since you failed to declare your body as private, it would be okay for somebody to put a herd of frothing gerbils up your ass...moron. Okay I made this last part up, but you are still a Poopy Pants.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> rap music, child support



Nope, Aerosmith is credited with the first rap song, Rights bought by Run DMC.

Child support was invented in the middle East when they supported God`s child from tree branches using nails.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> 1) the Blunt.
> 
> 2) Black Lives Matter


showing your true colors I see.
Keep in mind that without Africa there is no you.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 28, 2015)

londonfog said:


> showing your true colors I see.
> Keep in mind that without Africa there is no you.



I`m white and everyone knows that.

Africa, like as in Boko Haram ? or, Are you saying I`m a Pirate ?? I don`t walk like an Egyptian so....Africa has no bearing on my existence.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m white and everyone knows that.
> 
> Africa, like as in Boko Haram ? or, Are you saying I`m a Pirate ?? I don`t walk like an Egyptian so....Africa has no bearing on my existence.


Africa has everything to do with your existence...you just too damn dense to understand how and why. Your very being can be linked back to Africa.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

So can i say nigga?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So can i say nigga?


If you want to show how ignorant you can be, go right ahead


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

londonfog said:


> If you want to show how ignorant you can be, go right ahead


ill pass


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 28, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Africa has everything to do with your existence...you just too damn dense to understand how and why. Your very being can be linked back to Africa.



No, no it does not, I like me so I prolly am Mayan


----------



## londonfog (Nov 28, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No, no it does not, I like me so I prolly am Mayan


 How dumb are you really ?? We as people are all "out from Africa". Deal with it


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 28, 2015)

londonfog said:


> How dumb are you really ?? We as people are all "out from Africa". Deal with it



No we are not. Adam was a hairy white dude and Eve was a hot black chick, Noah fucked the bloodline when he mixed a cat with a man by naccident and Asians were created,...


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 28, 2015)

God told Noah to put that sperm in that pussy, and when he looked away, Noah had other idea`s and said I`m putting my shit in that pussy and hid the sperm in the kitty. When God came back and said "Did you get that done?" Noah replied yes and God said, "How was it ?" That`s when Noah got confused.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 28, 2015)

How's the Donald doing? Any more electable? No? 

gee...


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> How's the Donald doing? Any more electable? No?
> 
> gee...



He`s doing better than me, he`s got a huge following, leading the polls and still threatening to run independent if not nominated.
He`s gotta step it up a bit, not corrupt enough to be Elected.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 28, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Odd how you dismiss Obama's failure to fulfill the policies he campaigned on when he had complete control of both the House and the Senate, then try to blame that failure on Republicans. It's like you are lying to yourself.


Obama was focused on more important issues at the start of his term when Dems had control of both houses but he still was able to get his big ticket item passed, healthcare, sure it's not perfect but the alternative where folks lost their homes and life savings due to illness or double digit rise on premiums for shittier and shittier
medical coverage was crazy. 

Gitmo's closing is vehemently opposed by the pukes the President cannot close Gitmo. Their answer is always more guns and bullets for DOD yet they give two shits about vets they deny more help for the vets, fucking hypocrites.

I said once and I'll say it again he has no choice but to act through executive action in response to inaction by a congess who is unwilling to act on their responsibilities...we have been dropping bombs in Syria for over a year and yet Congress skirts it's responsibilities and won't define the War Powers Act...they are content on this conflict be defined by a congressional act for a war started by a different administration and a different Congress (2003) WTF.

What about those policies?

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 28, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Odd how you dismiss Obama's failure to fulfill the policies he campaigned on when he had complete control of both the House and the Senate, then try to blame that failure on Republicans. It's like you are lying to yourself.


The one disastrous forein policy that we all have to contend with that was started by the last administration was the invasion of Iraq, a decision that has cost trillions , brought us ISIS, thousands of lives lost on both sides, Gitmo. 

What policy can compare to that fiasco?

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I click on the donald trump thread and call i see is a bunch of people arguing about racism.
> 
> isn't it racist to only defend one race? can anyone other than "white" people be racist?
> 
> ...


you must be one of those idiots clinging to his guns and his bibles and his antipathy towardsothers who are not like you.

obama had you losers pegged years ago.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your statement was pretty racist.


pretty racist?

it was 100% racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> If it's ALREADY private property....why must there be any declaration further?


so that racial segregationists like you can declare your place to be off limits to non-whites if you choose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> ill pass


too late, you've already shown how incredibly ignorant and racist you are.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 28, 2015)

Trump panders to lowbrows. Mocking the disabled, misogynistic, anti-Hispanic. All things that make a beer belly toting lowbrow dance on his front porch sofa 

People responding to him are simply fed up, and you can't blame them. The electorate sobers up before an election however.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 28, 2015)

Obama efforts to boost Trump's poll numbers are working. Obama's new best friend Communist Castro has helped 44,000 Cubans cross the Texas border last year

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-cuba-texas-migrants-20151124-story.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Obama efforts to boost Trump's poll numbers are working. Obama's new best friend Communist Castro has helped 44,000 Cubans cross the Texas border last year
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-cuba-texas-migrants-20151124-story.html


you are a deluded spamming retard.


----------



## D528 (Nov 28, 2015)

another prozionist hitler piece of shit !


----------



## Wavels (Nov 28, 2015)

Trump has an armor far superior to Teflon...this guy can just about say anything he wants to say...and loses very little support.
He can even make fun of a disabled NYTimes reporter....does not matter...wow!

Something is happening in America...as this is somewhat unprecedented politically...
Stay tuned!


*Trump to speak twice in Sarasota because of overwhelming demand*
http://politics.heraldtribune.com/2015/11/28/big-lines-for-trump-in-sarasota/

*SOLD OUT=> Lines Form FIVE BLOCKS LONG to See Donald Trump in Sarasota (Photos)*
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2015/11/sold-out-lines-form-five-blocks-long-to-see-donald-trump-in-sarasota-photos/


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 28, 2015)

I've seen Donald mock people in the media like that before. In the same type of way. He doesn't discriminate between the many liberals who have a mental handicap, and the few with arm and brain motor skill problems.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I've seen Donald mock people in the media like that before. In the same type of way. He doesn't discriminate between the many liberals who have a mental handicap, and the few with arm and brain motor skill problems.


Leave it to the Donald...simply amazing!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Leave it to the Donald...simply amazing!


what's funny is that retards like you think this is helping your cause!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 28, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> what's funny is that retards like you think this is helping your cause!


very funny. It's like can they get any dumber?
I'm thinking the answer is YES


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 28, 2015)

Just bide your time folks. Think of all the funny excuses that will come up when trump loses.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 28, 2015)

londonfog said:


> very funny. It's like can they get any dumber.


For sure, like totally. You know? Like, oh my god valley girl.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> For sure, like totally. You know? Like, oh my god valley girl.


confirmed on getting dumber ^^^^^^^


----------



## Wavels (Nov 28, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Just bide your time folks. Think of all the funny excuses that will come up when trump looses.


This has been the refrain for six months now...

The 'pub convention is about eight months away...Trump says whatever he wants, to anyone he wants...there is no political filter on this guy...
I have never seen anything quite like this character...

I suggest that we all brace ourselves, the impossible may very well happen...
Truth is stranger than fiction all day long.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 28, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Just bide your time folks. Think of all the funny excuses that will come up when trump looses.


"looses?" You mean when Trump loosens his belt to give liberals a whoopin'? You're right, that will be funny.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> pretty racist?
> 
> it was 100% racist.


Same difference. Lol.

I call a guy racist and you still are like... why didn't you say 100%?


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

This entire thread is just as dumb as donald trump. Wow.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Same difference. Lol.
> 
> I call a guy racist and you still are like... why didn't you say 100%?


flaming pie you will always be wrong just accept it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> flaming pie you will always be wrong just accept it.


I just feel like this.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 28, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The one disastrous forein policy that we all have to contend with that was started by the last administration was the invasion of Iraq, a decision that has cost trillions , brought us ISIS, thousands of lives lost on both sides, Gitmo.
> 
> What policy can compare to that fiasco?
> 
> B4L


Wow, two replies, and all you can do is blame Republicans for Obama's failures. It's clear if you came home to find Obama fucking your wife, your response would be "That damn Booosh caused this"


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 28, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Just bide your time folks. Think of all the funny excuses that will come up when trump looses.


As funny as all the claims of "impending implosion" we have been hearing?


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 28, 2015)

londonfog said:


> very funny. It's like can they get any dumber?
> I'm thinking the answer is YES


You mean voting Democrat?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

Do any Trump supporters believe he can beat Clinton in a general election?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

londonfog said:


> very funny. It's like can they get any dumber?
> I'm thinking the answer is YES


the right does not have limits on stupidity, they have quotas.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Wavels said:


> I suggest that we all brace ourselves, the impossible may very well happen...


good job on assuring that your predictions invariably fail.

trump will lose.

you are a racist idiot too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Same difference. Lol.
> 
> I call a guy racist and you still are like... why didn't you say 100%?


ya gotta understand what makes a statement racist.

you have made many 100% racist statements, but for some reason i get that you would not make those statements if only you were aware.

education only works on those who are willing to receive it. you might be one of those. but you seem to embrace the racist GOP rhetoric for some reason, possibly family.

we can fix ya.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do any Trump supporters believe he can beat Clinton in a general election?


better question is if ithey would risk their latest sock puppet account on it, or simply risk their latest sock puppet account on trump getting the nomination.

so far. 100% have declined the wager.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do any Trump supporters believe he can beat Clinton in a general election?


I'm not a Trump supporter, but I think he can. According to the polls, any Republican can............


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I'm not a Trump supporter, but I think he can. According to the polls, any Republican can............


uncanny ellipsis abuse.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> better question is if ithey would risk their latest sock puppet account on it, or simply risk their latest sock puppet account on trump getting the nomination.
> 
> so far. 100% have declined the wager.


There's that confidence!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's that confidence!


You were quoting polls right up until hillary started losing them...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You were quoting polls right up until hillary started losing them...


I'll bet you Hillary Clinton will be the next president

You pick whoever you want

I win, you leave RIU forever, you win, I leave RIU forever

Deal?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll bet you Hillary Clinton will be the next president
> 
> You pick whoever you want
> 
> ...


I find it informative that on a discussion forum you are bent on eliminating discussion that you dont like. Am I that intimidating to you?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> I find it informative that on a discussion forum you are bent on eliminating discussion that you dont like. Am I that intimidating to you?


Noooo, no, we're talking about *confidence* here

I'm 100% confident Trump won't win and Clinton will win

You seem pretty confident Trump will win

So what happened? Did I deflate your confidence in Trump with my wager? 

Not so confident anymore it seems..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

I dont think I have ever said that trump would win. Actually I am kind of impressed with his longevity so far. Who are you confusing me with?

I have consistently said that I dont think Hillary will get the nomination. I am still waiting for the Democratic "Charlie Brown" play. Shit, it worked the last few elections and the Republicans are just stupid enough to fall for it again.

The government is corrupt. Both sides are rotten to the core. Everyone gets what they want except for the American people. Your solution always seems to be to look to the government when they are the thugs with the guns. LOL!! 

If Hillary skates by on this whole e-mail fiasco after what they did to General Petraus for far less it just reinforces that fact. 

I am not interested in subjecting myself to your bets or declarations of confidence. Your leaving or staying here is of no value to me either way.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont think I have ever said that trump would win. Actually I am kind of impressed with his longevity so far. Who are you confusing me with?
> 
> I have consistently said that I dont think Hillary will get the nomination. I am still waiting for the Democratic "Charlie Brown" play. Shit, it worked the last few elections and the Republicans are just stupid enough to fall for it again.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this seems to be the new republican strategy - "You love the government! I don't!" - then claim some unaffiliated category you never actually occupied before you lost your ass in two general elections and plan on losing your ass in another one.. 

Transparent as fuck, yo


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

Nov. 3, 2016 is going to be awesome on RIU!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nov. 3, 2016 is going to be awesome on RIU!


How about IRL? Have you been there lately? :]


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> How about IRL? Have you been there lately? :]


have you?

do forest fires still cause global cooling?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Republicans are just stupid


yes you are!


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 28, 2015)

Stupid liberals keep spamming the D.J. Trump thread


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, this seems to be the new republican strategy - "You love the government! I don't!" - then claim some unaffiliated category you never actually occupied before you lost your ass in two general elections and plan on losing your ass in another one..
> 
> Transparent as fuck, yo


I was in 2 elections and lost? Who do you have me confused with again? 

I am not a Republican, I dropped that party affiliation over a decade ago. I am more disgusted with the Republicans than the Democrats at this point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not a Republican


yes you are.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> I was in 2 elections and lost? Who do you have me confused with again?
> 
> I am not a Republican, I dropped that party affiliation over a decade ago. I am more disgusted with the Republicans than the Democrats at this point.


Then why do you support every GOP position on RIU?

List your top 5 grievances of the GOP since you left


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

The GOP doesnt support conservatives anymore.

I was against the 2nd war with Iraq.
I was against the bank bailouts.
I am against the inability of congress/senate/POTUS in regards to immigration.
I am disgusted that after getting the house back and senate back they can do nothing but whine they need the presidency too... Fuck that, bunch of weak pussies.
I am against the fact that the Republicans are trying to run some middle of the road wishy washy Democrat lite strategy because it will make people like them more.

ETC....

I am an independent libertarian. I think we need about 80% less government.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am an independent libertarian.



no you aren't, you are a bigoted and racist republican.

you guys just call yourselves libertarians because you think it sounds better.

it doesn't.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> ya gotta understand what makes a statement racist.
> 
> you have made many 100% racist statements, but for some reason i get that you would not make those statements if only you were aware.
> 
> ...


What makes a statement racist? Slurs obviously and negative stereotyping. 

Also treating race as if it makes a difference in intelligence, skills, or natural ability.

I believe that behavior is learned, intelligence can always be improved, skills can be gained, and natural ability is not race specific.

You still have not answered me from a previous thread.

Why does pointing out that discrimination makes people upset/angry offend you?

I have not supported any racism on the forums or spoken racial Slurs or acted like I was better than anyone anywhere.

So really. What is your problem?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Wow, two replies, and all you can do is blame Republicans for Obama's failures. It's clear if you came home to find Obama fucking your wife, your response would be "That damn Booosh caused this"


C'mon man we wouldn't be in this mess if it weren't for that clown from Crawford Tx, YOU can't deny that shit!

That whole administration should be in prison started a BS war on lies, sent innocents to their deaths and not to mention a surplus he quickly turned into a deficit.

BTW I debate I don't get down in the gutter like you I'm too mature for that crap.

B4L


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Nov 29, 2015)

The president we have now and the one before that both sucked. Both have tried to destroy america from within, both for different reasons. If you can't see that, then you're blind to the truth. 
Bush was all about making himself and all his friends more rich at the expense of the american people.
Obama is a pussy who had made america a joke on the world scene, destroying more of the middle class and small business owners on the way.

The democratic party is out of touch with reality (global warming causes terrorism? the new healthcare system has benefits for who? why do my rates keep rising?!).
The republican party is so corrupt and full of shit (they are really going to pass tax reform? come on.)

We are screwed, much like last election (Obama or Romney, Really?!). 

Donald Trump is the only one who is a LITTLE different than any of them, and if you can't see that you're full of shit.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> C'mon man we wouldn't be in this mess if it weren't for that clown from Crawford Tx, YOU can't deny that shit!
> 
> That whole administration should be in prison started a BS war on lies, sent innocents to their deaths and not to mention a surplus he quickly turned into a deficit.
> 
> ...


When Bush left office, we had won the war in Iraq. Obama turned that into defeat. Pretending the president sets the budget is just plain dishonesty. It was the Republican majority in Congress, elected as a rebuke to Clinton, that set Clinton's budget. Still blaming others for Obama's failures. I wouldn't call blindly spouting rhetoric provided by the DNC "debating". I suppose next you'll be telling us how Hilary is qualified for office because of her "exemplary" record as Senator and Secretary of State. 
"BTW I debate I don't get down in the gutter like you I'm too mature for that crap." = getting down in the gutter while displaying lack of maturity


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> When Bush left office, we had won the war in Iraq.


I stopped reading after this.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 29, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I stopped reading after this.


It looks like your Bush buddy Karl Rove is teaming up with Ben Carson to try and take down The Trump-meister.
In 2012, Karl Rove and his investors were the biggest losers on election day. Every candidate he ran ads for LOST,.. and so will Ben Carson.

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-11-28/karl-rove-opens-his-rolodex-for-ben-carson


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> When Bush left office, we had won the war in Iraq. Obama turned that into defeat. Pretending the president sets the budget is just plain dishonesty. It was the Republican majority in Congress, elected as a rebuke to Clinton, that set Clinton's budget. Still blaming others for Obama's failures. I wouldn't call blindly spouting rhetoric provided by the DNC "debating". I suppose next you'll be telling us how Hilary is qualified for office because of her "exemplary" record as Senator and Secretary of State.
> "BTW I debate I don't get down in the gutter like you I'm too mature for that crap." = getting down in the gutter while displaying lack of maturity


Bush won the WAR in Iraq? Really? Are you delirious? We were still there when Obama took office, heck he ran on a platform to end the wars Man are you delusional? My 6 year old granddaughter knows that's a lie.

Who said anything about Presidents setting budgets, I know that congress controls the purse strings but Bush and his henchmen lied to the entire world and got us into an unnecessary war that cost trillions aint that much spin in the world that can right that wrong...BTW the cost of that war is part of the same deficit that the pukes blames Obama for. That fiasco will have to be dealt with by our children children's thank you
Bush!

Obama's failures are because of Bush's failure, keep it real now.

I never even mentioned Hillary but since you went there I'll go there, the RNC is so petro of her candidacy that they created a BS committee to try and discredit her ( Benghazi).

You said I was the one displaying a lack of muturity yet you berate my wife she's never done anything to you, oh sure that's showing your maturity alright how pathetic is that? A real prince you are, I guess that's why you worship the likes of Trump you guys are cut from the same cloth. Arrghh!

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 29, 2015)

SOLD OUT=> Lines Form FIVE BLOCKS LONG to See Donald Trump in Sarasota

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2015/11/sold-out-lines-form-five-blocks-long-to-see-donald-trump-in-sarasota-photos/#ixzz3st1uEk6u


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 29, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> It looks like your Bush buddy Karl Rove is teaming up with Ben Carson to try and take down The Trump-meister.
> In 2012, Karl Rove and his investors were the biggest losers on election day. Every candidate he ran ads for LOST,.. and so will Ben Carson.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-11-28/karl-rove-opens-his-rolodex-for-ben-carson


I'm devastated.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 29, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I stopped reading after this.


Red1966 actually thinks Cheney did not profit financially off the war in Iraq, so he has already shown how dumb he is on the war in Iraq


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 29, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Red1966 actually thinks Cheney did not profit financially off the war in Iraq, so he has already shown how dumb he is on the war in Iraq


Oh thanks, because I actually did stop reading after that.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 29, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Oh thanks, because I actually did stop reading after that.


Yeah Red is one of our dumb ones, but he is an expert at arson.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What makes a statement racist? Slurs obviously and negative stereotyping.
> 
> Also treating race as if it makes a difference in intelligence, skills, or natural ability.


you have made statements that presuppose the latter.

perhaps you missed the embedded presupposition in your statements? i don't know.



Flaming Pie said:


> Why does pointing out that discrimination makes people upset/angry offend you?


we can revisit that remark if you'd like, and discuss what you said and why it can be construed as racist.



Flaming Pie said:


> I have not supported any racism on the forums or spoken racial Slurs or acted like I was better than anyone anywhere.
> 
> So really. What is your problem?


you have though. this one, for example...



Flaming Pie said:


> Is this man black? Does his opinion matter? Or is he just an uncle tom because he expects black people to push themselves to succeed?


number one, there is an embedded presupposition in what you said there, that blacks are not pushing themselves to succeed.

do you believe that blacks are not pushing themselves to succeed?

or, do you think that they indeed are pushing themselves to succeed, and that systemic racism is playing a massive part in holding them back?

by the way, ignoring the massive amount of systemic racism is (you guessed it) very racist. it is something that whites get to do because they don't face the same, aka white privilege.

does that clarify where my objections to some of your statements began?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Obama is a pussy who had made america a joke on the world scene, destroying more of the middle class and small business owners on the way.


actually, reality says different.

under obama, we are now the most respected nation on earth once again, and the middle class and economy has rebounded incredibly. 5+ years of consecutive job creation, a record.

it's OK though, keep clinging to your guns and bibles.



SamsonsRiddle said:


> Donald Trump is the only one who is a LITTLE different than any of them, and if you can't see that you're full of shit.


lol.

you're so silly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> It looks like your Bush buddy Karl Rove is teaming up with Ben Carson to try and take down The Trump-meister.
> In 2012, Karl Rove and his investors were the biggest losers on election day. Every candidate he ran ads for LOST,.. and so will Ben Carson.


so will trump!

and you know it too, hence why you won't bet your sock puppet account against my most well known member account.

loser!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you have made statements that presuppose the latter.
> 
> perhaps you missed the embedded presupposition in your statements? i don't know.
> 
> ...


That thread was a jab at you and your threads. Putting the line out for a bite so to speak.

The man in the video was speaking about ben carson and the way people were belittling ben carson. He also spoke about how he felt about his own community treating him.

I believe I was responding to the accusation that only racists would support ben carson.

I do not ignore the discrimination as I have pointed to it several times in the past. 

You just want to paint me as a racist instead of learning how I really feel.

You know what they say about assuming.

Is it not racism to say that ben carson only became a great surgeon because of affirmative action? Because that is what people were saying. People were saying that ben carson would be nobody if not for the government making him great.

People need conviction and drive and persistence to succeed. I never said black people do not have that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That thread was a jab at you and your threads. Putting the line out for a bite so to speak.
> 
> The man in the video was speaking about ben carson and the way people were belittling ben carson. He also spoke about how he felt about his own community treating him.
> 
> ...


ok, so you totally glossed over your racist remarks. fine.

to answer your question, no, ben carson only succeeded thanks to affirmative action and government welfare. it is hard to read books and study whne you cannot afford eyeglasses to allow you to see what you are reading, and it's eally tough to stay focused when you are starving and have no food (stamps) to put food in your belly. and he only got into college on affirmative action. his admittance, not my claim.

ben carson wants to take away all the social welfare programs that he depdnded on and which you now depend on.

why you support that shit is beyond me.

i don't need any of it, but i like seeing it go to people who do need it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

Did you even watch it? I was just up looking for youtube speeches and saw this and decided to watch it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, so you totally glossed over your racist remarks. fine.
> 
> to answer your question, no, ben carson only succeeded thanks to affirmative action and government welfare. it is hard to read books and study whne you cannot afford eyeglasses to allow you to see what you are reading, and it's eally tough to stay focused when you are starving and have no food (stamps) to put food in your belly. and he only got into college on affirmative action. his admittance, not my claim.
> 
> ...


Again, you cannot find a direct quote for that from him. Post a DIRECT QUOTE saying he going to take medicare from old folks, foodstamps from poor folks, and so on.

Heres an interesting link.

https://www.cbo.gov/publication/49892

You can ignore it if you want. People on here generally do.



> The federal budget deficit, which has fallen sharply during the past few years, is projected to hold steady relative to the size of the economy through 2018. *Beyond that point, however, the gap between spending and revenues is projected to grow, further increasing federal debt relative to the size of the economy—which is already historically high*.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Again, you cannot find a direct quote for that from him. Post a DIRECT QUOTE saying he going to take medicare from old folks, foodstamps from poor folks, and so on.


already have, you chose to ignore it, just as you chose to ignore my detailed explanation of what made me call your statements racist.

it's easy to say stupid shit, then deny that you said it.



Flaming Pie said:


> Heres an interesting link.
> 
> https://www.cbo.gov/publication/49892
> 
> You can ignore it if you want. People on here generally do.


lol, you're one to talk.

if you're worried about the deficit, why are you favoring a republican? they take surpluses and turn them into record deficits, every time, without fail.

democrats always reduce or eliminate the deficit. this is just a fact of modern history.

so why do you ignore that?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did you even watch it? I was just up looking for youtube speeches and saw this and decided to watch it.


This guys speech means nothing. Yes Ben Carson may have been a great neurologist but how does that mean he is great in politics ? My bone with Ben is not about his medical knowledge. It's about his politics and his life thinking. He says dumb shit and people like you don't realize he is wanting to do shit that would hurt people like you.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Again, you cannot find a direct quote for that from him. Post a DIRECT QUOTE saying he going to take medicare from old folks, foodstamps from poor folks, and so on.
> 
> Heres an interesting link.
> 
> ...


It has been shown Pie ...you chose to ignore it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

https://www.cbo.gov/publication/50250



> To put the federal budget on a sustainable path for the long term, lawmakers would have to make major changes to tax policies, spending policies, or both—by reducing spending for large benefit programs below the projected amounts, letting revenues rise more than they would under current law, or adopting some combination of those approaches. The size of such changes would depend on the amount of federal debt that lawmakers considered appropriate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

londonfog said:


> It has been shown Pie ...you chose to ignore it


I know what you are talking about. He said he wanted to abolish DEPENDENCE. That does not mean abolish the program. It means provide tools so people can wean themselves off of government assistance.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Bush won the WAR in Iraq? Really? Are you delirious? We were still there when Obama took office, heck he ran on a platform to end the wars Man are you delusional? My 6 year old granddaughter knows that's a lie.
> 
> Who said anything about Presidents setting budgets, I know that congress controls the purse strings but Bush and his henchmen lied to the entire world and got us into an unnecessary war that cost trillions aint that much spin in the world that can right that wrong...BTW the cost of that war is part of the same deficit that the pukes blames Obama for. That fiasco will have to be dealt with by our children children's thank you
> Bush!
> ...


Saddam was dead, his army capitulated, we were in control of the country. So, yeah, that's a win. Obama ran on a platform to end war...hows that working out?
You did when you claimed Clinton left a surplus.
Clinton passed on the costs of his programs to the next president, but you try to ignore that. Even by the largest estimates, the war only cost 2 trillion. Explain the other 7 trillion.

"Bush!

Obama's failures are because of Bush's failure, keep it real now." Proving my point for me.
I didn't berate your wife, I pointed out your self-deception. Pretending I berated your wife is a lie. Pretending I worship Trump is another lie. Trump wasn't even a part of the conversation, you chose to drag him in. Are you getting desperate?


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

londonfog said:


> It has been shown Pie ...you chose to ignore it


Where? Cite it.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2015)

shit just saw pics of trumps sons holding a dead leopard and one w an elephant tail in his hand that he just sliced off a dead elephant they killed, during a Zimbabwe Safari in '12. guess Donald is defending them, fuck him and them. Blood thirsty freaks

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/stasi-hed-article-1.2311902


----------



## londonfog (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know what you are talking about. He said he wanted to abolish DEPENDENCE. That does not mean abolish the program. It means provide tools so people can wean themselves off of government assistance.


I suggest you start paying attention and learn to read between the lines. He just said he wanted to abolish dependence. Question are you right now depending on medicare ? Is your child depending on medicare ? What about food stamps ? Do people depend on foodstamps to feed themselves and their babies ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Where? Cite it.


Go look fire starter


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I suggest you start paying attention and learn to read between the lines. He just said he wanted to abolish dependence. Question are you right now depending on medicare ? Is your child depending on medicare ? What about food stamps ? Do people depend on foodstamps to feed themselves and their babies ?


He has said in a direct quote:


“I would never get rid of the programs,” he said. “I would provide people with an alternative and I think they will see the alternative we’re going to outline is so much better than anything else.”


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know what you are talking about. He said he wanted to abolish DEPENDENCE. That does not mean abolish the program. It means provide tools so people can wean themselves off of government assistance.


so what tool is ben carson going to give you in order so that you may get yourself off of food stamps and medicaid?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He has said in a direct quote:
> 
> 
> “I would never get rid of the programs,” he said. “I would provide people with an alternative and I think they will see the alternative we’re going to outline is so much better than anything else.”


the alternative is a voiucher into your new HSA which will not cover anything near what medicaid covers for you.

and you fall for it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

at 4:05 they start.

He refuses multiple accusations that he would end medicare.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> at 4:05 they start.
> 
> He refuses multiple accusations that he would end medicare.


he does a good job of telling you, a medicaid dependent, exactly what you want to hear.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> the alternative is a voiucher into your new HSA which will not cover anything near what medicaid covers for you.
> 
> and you fall for it?


HSA 5k per person man woman and child.

Transferable between family members. It covers diagnostic tests, check ups, elective procedures. Then you have a catastrophic insurance with a high deductable 5k- 10k for major expenses. After a year or so, you have enough to in your HSA to cover a deductable for any surgery. If you spend more in the year than your deductable, your catastrophic insurance covers it.

It builds up in your account every year. 5k per person.

If you are young, it is a good option. If you are old or middle aged, you stay on medicare.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> HSA 5k per person man woman and child.
> 
> Transferable between family members. It covers diagnostic tests, check ups, elective procedures. Then you have a catastrophic insurance with a high deductable 5k- 10k for major expenses.
> 
> ...


good luck affording the care for the first minor but hard to diagnose medical condition you have. that won't even cover the diagnosis, much less any of the treatment.

hope only one person in your family ever gets sick at a time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> good luck affording the care for the first minor but hard to diagnose medical condition you have. that won't even cover the diagnosis, much less any of the treatment.
> 
> hope only one person in your family ever gets sick at a time.


Catastrophic insurance covers the rest above 5k.

Medicare would still be there too if you wanted to switch back.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I suggest you start paying attention and learn to read between the lines. He just said he wanted to abolish dependence. Question are you right now depending on medicare ? Is your child depending on medicare ? What about food stamps ? Do people depend on foodstamps to feed themselves and their babies ?


Translation: Read into it whatever you want, regardless of what it actually says.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Catastrophic insurance covers the rest above 5k.
> 
> Medicare would still be there too if you wanted to switch back.


with a massive deductible!

so you've spent your $15k worth of vouchers, now you need to shill out another $10k for the deductible, putting you at $25k now.

in the meantime, under obamacare, your maximum OOP for the year is $12,000 or so. with the medicaid expansion, which you qualify for as an unskilled, low income family, you do not even have to pay that much. people like me cover it for you with the FICA taxes we pay.

so why are you voting against your own best interests here?


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> shit just saw pics of trumps sons holding a dead leopard and one w an elephant tail in his hand that he just sliced off a dead elephant they killed, during a Zimbabwe Safari in '12. guess Donald is defending them, fuck him and them. Blood thirsty freaks
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/stasi-hed-article-1.2311902


Jimmy Carter attacked a rabbit. Bloodthirsty freak.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Go look fire starter


I looked. Didn't find what you claimed. Seems you lied......again


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you are old or middle aged, you stay on medicare.


In spite of me regularly paying into the Medicare kitty since I started working as a teen, and in spite of my monthly Medicare bill of $104 I still need a supplemental to Medicare to pick up the 20% and other costs it doesn't which is another $136.80/mo. for Plan F. And that doesn't cover drug coverage which just increased to $18.40. * $259/mo. total with the best coverage and services available. That's a helluva lot cheaper than Obamacare! *

There is no easy solution for medical insurance. Am thankful I live in a country with the finest medical care in the world. Can't imagine living in Kenya, Syria or even England where you have to wait for weeks to get your tonsils out much less a kidney transplant or chemotherapy.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I looked. Didn't find what you claimed. Seems you lied......again


The liar is you. You never answered as to why everyone who loves you ends up dead. Did you collect life insurance on both wives ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Donald Trump Cancels Press Event With Black Pastors After Finding Out They’re Not Endorsing Him*
_http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-cancels-press-event-with-black-pastors_565c838be4b072e9d1c279c4?utm_hp_ref=black-voices&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000051

*oops!*_


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 1, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> *Donald Trump Cancels Press Event With Black Pastors After Finding Out They’re Not Endorsing Him*
> _http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-cancels-press-event-with-black-pastors_565c838be4b072e9d1c279c4?utm_hp_ref=black-voices&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000051
> 
> *oops!*_



You must have missed that he had one anyways. DOH! Nice bold large letters, though!

see you guys, trump has black friends. lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 1, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> You must have missed that he had one anyways. DOH!
> 
> see you guys, trump has black friends. lol


Read the article.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 1, 2015)

Seriously? Is this where we're going?


----------



## londonfog (Dec 1, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Seriously? Is this where we're going?


I'm thinking 15 years old


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 1, 2015)

Despite Nate Silver's predictions, The Teflon Don is not going away


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/king-donald-trump-not-article-1.2450654


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Despite Nate Silver's predictions, The Teflon Don is not going away
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/king-donald-trump-not-article-1.2450654


I certainly hope not.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 1, 2015)

londonfog said:


> The liar is you. You never answered as to why everyone who loves you ends up dead. Did you collect life insurance on both wives ?


LMAO! WTF? What has our little red headed friend been up to?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Despite Nate Silver's predictions, The Teflon Don is not going away
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/king-donald-trump-not-article-1.2450654


So what national elections has Shaun King predicted with 98% accuracy?

Your boy will be gone before summertime, count on it


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 1, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> LMAO! WTF? What has our little red headed friend been up to?



BBQ.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 1, 2015)

I would like to point out that its been 4 days since the last mass shooting... And so far this year we have not gone 5 days with out a mass shooting. 2 days and we beat the record for the year.


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 1, 2015)

NO GROW said:


> Does anyone watch street fights on the web, If so i'm sure you've heard of Kimbo Slice. He's a huge black guy and he was undefeated..Just lost his first fight. If you haven't seen them but want to search Kimbo fights and you should be able to find all his fights. In one he knocked a guys eye almost out of his head..


It's all of those Muslims, right?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 1, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> I would like to point out that its been 4 days since the last mass shooting... And so far this year we have not gone 5 days with out a mass shooting. 2 days and we beat the record for the year.


what is your definition of a mass shooting? How many people shot, how many dead? 
If you're going to flirt with statistics, then you need to set the goal posts


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> what is your definition of a mass shooting? How many people shot, how many dead?
> If you're going to flirt with statistics, then you need to set the goal posts


This is the *objective definition* of "mass shooting", time for you to stop bitching about it

"Mass shooting refers to an incident involving multiple victims of gun violence. Mass shootings can be a form of mass murder, *which is commonly categorized as the murder of four or more people with no cooling off period*. While the U.S. has 5% of the world's population, 31% of public mass shootings occur in the U.S."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_shooting


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Your boy will be gone before summertime, count on it


Is that another prediction from the liberal beloved Nate Silver, or are you ready to bet on it?
If Trump or Cruz is no longer in the race when July rolls around, I will leave. If either one of them is still in campaign mode, then you pack your global warming bags and go away...


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 1, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Is that another prediction from the liberal beloved Nate Silver, or are you ready to bet on it?
> If Trump or Cruz is no longer in the race when July rolls around, I will leave. If either one of them is still in campaign mode, then you go away...


What's your obsession with Nate silver? Don't like that fancy cyphering he does?


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is the *objective definition* of "mass shooting", time for you to stop bitching about it
> 
> "Mass shooting refers to an incident involving multiple victims of gun violence. Mass shootings can be a form of mass murder, *which is commonly categorized as the murder of four or more people with no cooling off period*. While the U.S. has 5% of the world's population, 31% of public mass shootings occur in the U.S."
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_shooting


Certainly the fact that the USA has 5% of the population yet 45% of all the guns might skew the statistics from the norm. Perhaps.
Where do most of the mass bombings happen? 
Mass stabbings?
Mass blunt force traumas?

Deaths are deaths, way more people being killed in car accidents caused by inattentive drivers than from firearms wielded by mentally unstable individuals. No one calling for highways to made illegal, cars to be made illegal or driving to be made illegal.

Stop trying to put the genie back in the bottle by making inanimate objects the brunt of your scorn.

Perhaps the 200,000 violent acts or 16,000 murders the average child sees on TV by age 18 has something to do with it?
Maybe we should make violence on TV illegal?

Perhaps the hero worship we dole out to rifle toting soldiers and Marines has an effect on the mental well being of young boys who want to be like the hero?


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 2, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> Certainly the fact that the USA has 5% of the population yet 45% of all the guns might skew the statistics from the norm. Perhaps.
> Where do most of the mass bombings happen?
> Mass stabbings?
> Mass blunt force traumas?
> ...


Not sure on mass bombings. Proly in Syria
Mass stabbing happen in China.
Mass blunt force, unsure.

Picking up a gun and walking into a movie theater with no other intention but to kill people is the issue.

But Death by premeditation and death by accident or stupidity is another thing altogether.

As for what children see on tv. I blame parents. 
Maybe the way we treat those heroes when they come home has something to do with how those heroes look. when so many come home and kill themselves, beat their loved one, and other craziness from PTSD, we can look at the republicans and ask them "why did you block every bill that was put to you to help veterans?"


----------



## Rrog (Dec 2, 2015)

So guns and highways are analogous. Ok...


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 2, 2015)

Actually, Low-IQ and NoDrama are analogous.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> I have a touchy subject to this right now because technically I'm illegally here by anyone's standards if I'm here longer than 6 months and 6 months go fast and paperwork does not
> since my paperwork is going through process
> If my husband did not have the job he did we could not afford this my first set of paperwork costed 1700$ just to file the fucking request
> 
> right I specifically meant that you can't say Canadians aren't happy with their country though the majority of us are not but we stay because we have access to basic human needs like water that doesn't kill us unlike Mexico


I have a brother who is a Canadian citizen. He is the only sibling who is a citizen as my parents were there briefly in the 50s. His children have had health issues similar to another sibling; issues that destroyed the American sibling financially, then emotionally. Although my Canadian brother did not finish high school, In juxtaposition to my level of social stratification, I consider him a far better example of Western Civilization than I (Lot's of toys /vacations and such) .I only posted that comment to ask one question. What would possess you to give up Canadian citizenship?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 2, 2015)

rnint said:


> Am I the only one who thinks you are vastly underestimating the need in the states for illegal immigrants, I mean I know it's not something people talk about often but has anyone actually thought about all the business' and stuff that benefit from the immigrants. I mean yeah criminals have to cross the border illegally because they actually cant go through legally and they should be stopped, but how many people do you think are really moving to the states to fuck shit up? A lot of them are just people who realize how bad the situation is in mexico and are trying to help provide a better life for their families who cant get visa's because they cant afford it or because they aren't relatively rich. I used to tutor migrant kids (not mexicans cos I wasn't in the states) and I can tell you people who are trying to work to keep their family from having to go back to a situation where things are actually dangerous work harder than any body you've ever seen I mean I've heard kids tell me there parents work 18 hour shifts 7 fucking days a week. They would be very willing to do things legally if they could I mean they'd have much better pay and living conditions but they cant, and can you really blame them for not taking no for an answer when people are being killed and shit all the time in mexico? I know if I had a family I'd be trying to get the fuck outta there asap. Maybe if the states relaxed their legal immigration a bit they would have an easier time sorting out those who were willing to do honest work from the criminals and they could turn what is now seen as a major issue into a benefit to their society. Either way painting them all with the same brush and just saying they all bring in crime and shit is some stupid bullshit imo sounds like you somehow couldn't be bothered to think that they are all individual people who make their own decisions with some being bad and some good just like everywhere else. Most "good" law abiding people would choose to leave a dangerous situation, and obviously they do.


Having worked in the trucking/ produce business, I would like to see what a head of lettuce would cost without immigrants. I have witnessed with my own eyes some very thought provoking things on the Mexican border. Things that don't go away when you close your eyes.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I have a brother who is a Canadian citizen. He is the only sibling who is a citizen as my parents were there briefly in the 50s. His children have had health issues similar to another sibling; issues that destroyed the American sibling financially, then emotionally. Although my Canadian brother did not finish high school, In juxtaposition to my level of social stratification, I consider him a far better example of Western Civilization than I (Lot's of toys /vacations and such) .I only posted that comment to ask one question. What would possess you to give up Canadian citizenship?


I'm getting dual citizenship so technically I'm not giving it up in just adding on 
But I married an American who is in the military so I need to get American citizenship because we have to live here


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How much you want to bet "Merry Christmas" is micro-aggressive?
> Inspirational *phrases* such as “America is the land of opportunity,” “America is a melting pot” and “I believe the most qualified person should get the job” have all been deemed “macroaggressions” and are in the process of being eliminated from the campus vocabulary through a series of seminars, according to the College Fix.


That list is pretty interesting..where did it come from?


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Not GOP (Dec 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> That list is pretty interesting..where did it come from?


It says UCLA on it, but in essence has infested the entire UC school system


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> That list is pretty interesting..where did it come from?


Not when you live it.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 2, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> View attachment 3555854


I see your electricity and I raise you a hair style.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 3, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> Certainly the fact that the USA has 5% of the population yet 45% of all the guns might skew the statistics from the norm. Perhaps.


NO SHIT!

Thank you for admitting more guns = more death


NoDrama said:


> Deaths are deaths, way more people being killed in car accidents caused by inattentive drivers than from firearms wielded by mentally unstable individuals. No one calling for highways to made illegal, cars to be made illegal or driving to be made illegal.


Highways/Freeways are *necessary*, guns are not

Imagine that!


NoDrama said:


> Stop trying to put the genie back in the bottle by making inanimate objects the brunt of your scorn.


If "inanimate objects" were the problem, why wouldn't you see anyone blaming TV's or toasters for all the violent deaths in America? It would seem the "inanimate objects defense" is pretty fucking stupid if you ask me.. 

People kill people with guns BECAUSE IT'S EASY. You don't see people out there killing people with rugs or lamp shades


NoDrama said:


> Perhaps the 200,000 violent acts or 16,000 murders the average child sees on TV by age 18 has something to do with it?
> Maybe we should make violence on TV illegal?


If you think TV violence should be illegal, feel free to outline how you plan to divert the first amendment to do that, I'm all ears! TV, music, movies, comic books, rap, etc., don't _cause_ violence. This is a well-established fact since Rock music came of age in the 1950s


NoDrama said:


> Perhaps the hero worship we dole out to rifle toting soldiers and Marines has an effect on the mental well being of young boys who want to be like the hero?


100% agree


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> NO SHIT!
> 
> Thank you for admitting more guns = more death
> 
> ...



If guns are not necessary, what do you fight bad guys with guns with, your sneakers, or your hat ? The only acceptable answer is an assurance that bad guys wont get guns.

People kill people with guns because you can do it from a distance and the guy you are after may be able to stop you if you don`t use a gun. So, the only acceptable answer to that is to stop people from wanting to kill.

Shooting people on TV NEWS with lots of National coverage is the newest form of copy-cat crime. Yesterday, all the locals covered this all day long, commercial breaks went from four every ten minutes to about twenty.

If you agree 100% about the hero worship thing, then you cancelled out your Rock n Roll fact, so.... ??


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 3, 2015)

Ice bucket challenge


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Ice bucket challenge


Remember when I posted an article from June/July 2015? This is from 2014. Soooo "Why are you trying to pass this off as new?" Lol.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Remember when I posted an article from June/July 2015? This is from 2014. Soooo "Why are you trying to pass this off as new?" Lol.


I wasn't a member last summer. So no, I don't remember. Also, this thread was created in August.
its not new and neither is this... Still cracks me up every time though.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I wasn't a member last summer. So no, I don't remember. Also, this thread was created in August.
> its not new and neither is this... Still cracks me up every time though.


Was just having a go at you (all in fun, like I said earlier in another thread tone can sometimes be hard to convey/pick up). I liked Trump better when he was a media personality and not a candidate.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 3, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Not when you live it.


Black pastors endorse Trump for president

http://www.theamericanmirror.com/video-black-pastors-endorse-trump-at-virginia-rally/


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Black pastors endorse Trump for president
> 
> http://www.theamericanmirror.com/video-black-pastors-endorse-trump-at-virginia-rally/


8/100 rofl.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> 8/100 rofl.


In due time. "Patience is a virtue" Campaigns are not run overnight. (unless your name is Rick Perry) It's a step in the right direction, rather than a step back. Unlike Hillary, and her rape statements


----------



## see4 (Dec 3, 2015)

Geezus, I think I'm about to agree with OddBall ...

Guns. What to do about guns.

Unless you can absolutely assure that criminals no longer have, nor have access to, guns, there is no way to guarantee law abiding citizens safety. A law abiding citizen will not become a criminal just because they own a gun. And a criminal will not stop being a criminal if they don't have a gun. Taking away the right to own guns [to anyone] is not the answer. BUT -- making the process to own one should be more difficult than it is today. BUT -- if that process is in place, there should be no need for BATF NFA items list.

Geezus. I just agreed with OddBall. Shoot me now. (Only if you are legally able to carry)


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2015)

Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Black pastors endorse Trump for president
> 
> http://www.theamericanmirror.com/video-black-pastors-endorse-trump-at-virginia-rally/


*LMAO*


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Dec 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> I'm getting dual citizenship so technically I'm not giving it up in just adding on
> But I married an American who is in the military so I need to get American citizenship because we have to live here


A peaceful pot smoker like you married a war profiteer? Seems fittingly hypocritical with the liberal agenda.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Dec 3, 2015)

http://www.wnd.com/wnd_video/jersey-city-911-report-on-celebrating-muslims-vindicates-trump/#XdQOrXTQokxmJiX0.99


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 3, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> http://www.wnd.com/wnd_video/jersey-city-911-report-on-celebrating-muslims-vindicates-trump/#XdQOrXTQokxmJiX0.99


Where exactly is the "vindication"? Is there another video?


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 3, 2015)

see4 said:


> Geezus, I think I'm about to agree with OddBall ...
> 
> Guns. What to do about guns.
> 
> ...


Not me. I disagree completely.


----------



## see4 (Dec 3, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Not me. I disagree completely.


And I completely respect the opposing view. But I'm not sure either side can be convinced of the other's argument.

If the government decided to put a ban on all guns and strictly enforce those rules, which includes police officers, the black market for guns will boom. The problem is that we made them legal to begin with; if never made legal except for the military, we'd likely not have such problems. But we did, and here we are. So what do we do about it?


----------



## see4 (Dec 3, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> A peaceful pot smoker like you married a war profiteer? Seems fittingly hypocritical with the liberal agenda.


You're not a bright fellow.


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 3, 2015)

see4 said:


> And I completely respect the opposing view. But I'm not sure either side can be convinced of the other's argument.
> 
> If the government decided to put a ban on all guns and strictly enforce those rules, which includes police officers, the black market for guns will boom. The problem is that we made them legal to begin with; if never made legal except for the military, we'd likely not have such problems. But we did, and here we are. So what do we do about it?


So the black market isn't booming now?


----------



## see4 (Dec 3, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> So the black market isn't booming now?


Yes?

Do you think the black market for guns will go up or go down with the ban on all firearms in the United States?


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 3, 2015)

see4 said:


> Yes?
> 
> Do you think the black market for guns will go up or go down with the ban on all firearms in the United States?


I would assume that it would go up.


----------



## see4 (Dec 3, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I would assume that it would go up.


Based on that assumption, would agree that law abiding citizens would then have no chance of defending themselves against criminals who have access to firearms through black market trade? Keeping in mind that a ban on all firearms means that police no longer carry. Only military.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 3, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> *LMAO*


I'm not going to watch a 18 minute video. Why don't you get the point?..


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not going to watch a 18 minute video. Why don't you get the point?..


But it's a glorious 18 minutes. He's a Trump supporter.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 4, 2015)

I can't believe if you're on the terrorist watch list and you are able to slip into this country, that terrorist can use his name to purchase a gun legally. Dianne Fienstein introduced a bill that would make this illegal and 54 out of 55 Republicans in the Senate voted against this bill only 1 brave Republican voted to protect americans. Watch how they will primary him. Discusting.

B4L


----------



## spandy (Dec 4, 2015)

see4 said:


> Based on that assumption, would agree that law abiding citizens would then have no chance of defending themselves against criminals who have access to firearms through black market trade? Keeping in mind that a ban on all firearms means that police no longer carry. Only military.



Would the police even bother showing up to an active crime with only pepper spray and tasers? I bet their response times would increase dramatically. Wouldn't blame them as I wouldn't want to be a sitting duck either.

Rather have a black market firearm and a shovel, save the time making a phone call to the police who couldn't do shit but wait it out.


----------



## see4 (Dec 4, 2015)

spandy said:


> Would the police even bother showing up to an active crime with only pepper spray and tasers? I bet their response times would increase dramatically. Wouldn't blame them as I wouldn't want to be a sitting duck either.
> 
> Rather have a black market firearm and a shovel, save the time making a phone call to the police who couldn't do shit but wait it out.


Is that what happens in the UK? Or other countries that don't arm their police force?

Personally, I would tend to agree, if guns get banned, you'd be damn sure that I had something illegal stashed away, and I would probably still carry anyway. What's a cop gunna do? Pepper spray me?


----------



## spandy (Dec 4, 2015)

see4 said:


> Is that what happens in the UK? Or other countries that don't arm their police force?
> 
> Personally, I would tend to agree, if guns get banned, you'd be damn sure that I had something illegal stashed away, and I would probably still carry anyway. What's a cop gunna do? Pepper spray me?


I have read that the UK does a better job at dividing police duties and health worker duties, makes sense for those types of calls. UK still issues firearms to special forces within their police departments, so armed force is always there when needed. But it has to be the training. The gear a new police officer receives in the UK compared to a senior officer is much different. They get smaller cars if allowed to drive, and are not allowed to be involved in certain calls, monitored closer, radio and a baton are standard issue, etc. Merica gives them a few weeks training, a gun and a dodge charger. Dumb. I also bet the psychological evaluations are different.

If over night, pepper spray and batons were all that was standing between Americans and every cash register, bank, home, etc, then we'd have a big fucking problem come morning.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 4, 2015)

Nothing sticks to Trump. Just like baking honey oil on parchment paper... It scrapes right off. The GOP is pulling their hair out, and all of the liberal media is stuck wondering what to do about their same old tactic tailspin.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 5, 2015)

see4 said:


> Based on that assumption, would agree that law abiding citizens would then have no chance of defending themselves against criminals who have access to firearms through black market trade? Keeping in mind that a ban on all firearms means that police no longer carry. Only military.


Why do we outlaw murder if only criminals will commit it?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 5, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> But it's a glorious 18 minutes. He's a Trump supporter.


Pure Ownage

"He's a businessman, he can create jobs, that's where they come from!"
"I don't believe it's the responsibility of the government to create jobs"

"If it's not the governments responsibility to create jobs, then why do you support Trump, who says when he's president (government), he'll create jobs?"

"Government should _help _the people create their own jobs!"

DUUUUUUUH dipshit, how do you think government creates jobs?! 

What an idiot


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pure Ownage
> 
> "He's a businessman, he can create jobs, that's where they come from!"
> "I don't believe it's the responsibility of the government to create jobs"
> ...


You want to confiscate the money from the businessmen who create jobs and give it to people who do not create jobs and think that it will improve the economy. Be careful who you are calling an idiot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 5, 2015)

see4 said:


> Is that what happens in the UK? Or other countries that don't arm their police force?
> 
> Personally, I would tend to agree, if guns get banned, you'd be damn sure that I had something illegal stashed away, and I would probably still carry anyway. What's a cop gunna do? Pepper spray me?


I think they may have more cops on the streets but they are not armed lethally. They have a swat style force that is called in for serious threats.

Would definitely be worth looking into the police style of different European countries. 

I would read any info you guys want to link or share on that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 5, 2015)

spandy said:


> I have read that the UK does a better job at dividing police duties and health worker duties, makes sense for those types of calls. UK still issues firearms to special forces within their police departments, so armed force is always there when needed. But it has to be the training. The gear a new police officer receives in the UK compared to a senior officer is much different. They get smaller cars if allowed to drive, and are not allowed to be involved in certain calls, monitored closer, radio and a baton are standard issue, etc. Merica gives them a few weeks training, a gun and a dodge charger. Dumb. I also bet the psychological evaluations are different.
> 
> If over night, pepper spray and batons were all that was standing between Americans and every cash register, bank, home, etc, then we'd have a big fucking problem come morning.


Citation? I know cali cops go through 6 months of 9-5 training.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pure Ownage
> 
> "He's a businessman, he can create jobs, that's where they come from!"
> "I don't believe it's the responsibility of the government to create jobs"
> ...


Economic climate has the greatest influence on job growth. When the economy improves or grows there are more jobs created.


----------



## spandy (Dec 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Citation? I know cali cops go through 6 months of 9-5 training.


I was being hyperbolic in saying that 'Merican cops get only get a few weeks. Its usually 3-4 months academy minimum, and then on job training after that. 

Nonetheless, a cop having lethal power first day on the job is just dumb regardless of training hours.


----------



## see4 (Dec 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why do we outlaw murder if only criminals will commit it?


That doesn't make sense. Murder is already outlawed.


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You want to confiscate the money from the businessmen who create jobs and give it to people who do not create jobs and think that it will improve the economy. Be careful who you are calling an idiot.


Still falling for the "job creators" narrative?


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Economic climate has the greatest influence on job growth. When the economy improves or grows there are more jobs created.


Which is exactly why tax cuts for the rich do not work.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 5, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Which is exactly why tax cuts for the rich do not work.


In other words, you won't be happy until every major corporation leaves the country to employ foreigners. With Democrats and Republicans new idea of confiscating passports from people who owe more than 50,000$ in taxes, this without a doubt will have more rich people looking for the door. - Increasing the already record high rate of Americans renouncing their citizenship.


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 5, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> In other words, you won't be happy until every major corporation leaves the country to employ foreigners. With Democrats and Republicans new idea of confiscating passports from people who owe more than 50,000$ in taxes, this without a doubt will have more rich people looking for the door. - Increasing the already record high rate of Americans renouncing their citizenship.


If you want to stimulate the economy, give the tax cuts to the people who will actually spend the money. This is not a difficult concept. "Trickle down" economics was (and always will be) an abject failure. Actually, it was a complete success. It made the wealthy even wealthier, which is exactly what it was supposed to do. Reaganomics, lol. The average republican is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 5, 2015)

GOP (Bush) big donors say they will back Hillary if Trump gets the nominee. A bunch of special interest cronies is what they are. Of course they would prefer Hillary instead.

This is another reason why Republican voters are fed up with the party, and Trump is so popular:

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/politics-government/elections-2016/article48067815.html


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 5, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> If you want to stimulate the economy, give the tax cuts to the people who will actually spend the money. This is not a difficult concept. "Trickle down" economics was (and always will be) an abject failure. Actually, it was a complete success. It made the wealthy even wealthier, which is exactly what it was supposed to do. Reaganomics, lol. The average republican is so fucking stupid.


One of the reasons why I support Trump, is I will get a tax cut. Just like tens of millions of other people in the middle class. Have you seen his tax plan? Democrats seem to love it. They just don't agree on how it will translate into government revenue, and suspect him of slashing - deflating our bloated beaurocracy


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 5, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> One of the reasons why I support Trump, is I will get a tax cut. Just like tens of millions of other people in the middle class. Have you seen his tax plan? Democrats seem to love it. They just don't agree on how it will translate into government revenue, and suspect him of slashing - deflating our bloated beaurocracy


Honestly no, I haven't looked at his tax plan or any of his other plans. I can't get past his hate speak. I'm offended by his mere existence, and so is mostly everyone else who doesn't look like him.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 5, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Honestly no, I haven't looked at his tax plan or any of his other plans. I can't get past his hate speak. I'm offended by his mere existence, and so is mostly everyone else who doesn't look like him.


You're going to hate the Republican nominee, regardless of who it is. That's lousy attempt at race baiting. I knew you were one dimensional, but you sure like to pivot on a dime don't you? I thought we were chatting about economics, so nevermind. I've lost interest.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> One of the reasons why I support Trump, is I will get a tax cut. Just like tens of millions of other people in the middle class. Have you seen his tax plan? Democrats seem to love it. They just don't agree on how it will translate into government revenue, and suspect him of slashing - deflating our bloated beaurocracy


If you believe that, you must agree with supply-side economics. Is that the case?


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 5, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You're going to hate the Republican nominee, regardless of who it is. That's lousy attempt at race baiting. I knew you were one dimensional, but you sure like to pivot on a dime don't you? I thought we were chatting about economics, so nevermind. I've lost interest.


Hate is a child's emotion. I don't spend time "hating". It requires too much energy.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you believe that, you must agree with supply-side economics. Is that the case?


Do I agree with reality? Yes

You're 90% tax rate won't work in 2016. You can't dictate policy like we are living in the 50's without corporations moving overseas, or south to Mexico.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Do I agree with reality? Yes
> 
> You're 90% tax rate won't work in 2016. You can't dictate policy like we are living in the 50's without corporations moving overseas, or south to Mexico.


Yes you can, when the benefits of globalization aren't equally distributed, protectionist policies become necessary. At the moment, globalization has resulted in unintended consequences - like stagnating wages and outsourcing labor (creating higher unemployment). I'm not suggesting they be permanent, but they need to be put in place to protect American workers and American wages. 

We've had 35 years of supply-side economic policy, it works when people have money to spend, but considering that's the single greatest factor in the growth of the economy, it's clear that policy needs to change to _demand-side_ economics - expansionary policy, financed by implementing similar effective tax rates of the 1950s. The problem is structural, not cyclical, and Trump's plan of _lowering_ taxes on the rich would effectively eliminate social safety net programs, education, health care, and all of the other most important - and highly popular - programs poor and middle-class people depend on.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yes you can, when the benefits of globalization aren't equally distributed, protectionist policies become necessary. At the moment, globalization has resulted in unintended consequences - like stagnating wages and outsourcing labor (creating higher unemployment). I'm not suggesting they be permanent, but they need to be put in place to protect American workers and American wages.
> 
> We've had 35 years of supply-side economic policy, it works when people have money to spend, but considering that's the single greatest factor in the growth of the economy, it's clear that policy needs to change to _demand-side_ economics - expansionary policy, financed by implementing similar effective tax rates of the 1950s. The problem is structural, not cyclical, and Trump's plan of _lowering_ taxes on the rich would effectively eliminate social safety net programs, education, health care, and all of the other most important - and highly popular - programs poor and middle-class people depend on.


An employee that will lose everything if fired is easily exploited
Get rid of safety net Programs and employees won't Bitch about being abused


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 6, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> An employee that will lose everything if fired is easily exploited
> Get rid of safety net Programs and employees won't Bitch about being abused


Welfare without a way off it is pointless tho, you need to get people into education so "fry technician" isn't the only work available for millions of people.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 6, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Welfare without a way off it is pointless tho, you need to get people into education so "fry technician" isn't the only work available for millions of people.


The big catch with Welfare to work programs is
Child Care.
The single mothers cannot afford to work or go to school and pay for child care.
And the child care programs that have been implemented are fraught with fraud and abuse
If you are wondering what child care costs per week it's about 150 dollars for 8 hours a day 5 days a week. And this is for the first shift person. it goes up in price for off shifts


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 6, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> The big catch with Welfare to work programs is
> Child Care.
> The single mothers cannot afford to work or go to school and pay for child care.
> And the child care programs that have been implemented are fraught with fraud and abuse
> If you are wondering what child care costs per week it's about 150 dollars for 8 hours a day 5 days a week. And this is for the first shift person. it goes up in price for off shifts


That's really fucking cheap compared to here...


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 6, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> That's really fucking cheap compared to here...


Wow


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 6, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Wow


For 5 days a week here you'd be talking like €250 - €300 per child with some places doing discounts for multiple children from the same family.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 6, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> For 5 days a week here you'd be talking like €250 - €300 per child with some places doing discounts for multiple children from the same family.


I thought for sure it would be a lot cheaper or free


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 6, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> I thought for sure it would be a lot cheaper or free


It's one of the things they haven't worked out yet, it's a good thing to promise prior to an election tho.

Decriminalisation is on the way to apparently...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2015)

"Ban all Muslim travel to US"

http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/07/politics/donald-trump-muslim-ban-immigration/index.html


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Ban all Muslim travel to US"
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/07/politics/donald-trump-muslim-ban-immigration/index.html


I really wished that I could say that I'm surprised, but he's just giving his people what they want to hear. He will actually increase his lead after this. I'm just glad that racism "ended" with the election of Obama.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 8, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I really wished that I could say that I'm surprised, but he's just giving his people what they want to hear. He will actually increase his lead after this. I'm just glad that racism "ended" with the election of Obama.



You`re the last of a running breed.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Ban all Muslim travel to US"
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/07/politics/donald-trump-muslim-ban-immigration/index.html


Pretty sure any "religious test" by the Govt is forbidden by the Constitution under equal protection and several other provisions, no?


----------



## god1 (Dec 8, 2015)

It's the "yin-yang" thing. He represents the polar opposite of the "Obama" crowd.

If not for Obama he wouldn't be here.

It's the kind of shit that fills the void when you have a administration incapable of leading, an administration that resorts to diversion and divisiveness as opposed to logic, truth and unification. It's the kind of response that occurs when you have an administration that believes it can manipulate the populace through the use of avoidance, denial and arrogance.

What's interesting, is that when it comes to "crazy" ideas they're both standing in the same "puddle".
The hypocrisy is that, to deny Trump is to deny Obama.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 8, 2015)

god1 said:


> It's the "yin-yang" thing. He represents the polar opposite of the "Obama" crowd.
> 
> If not for Obama he wouldn't be here.
> 
> ...


"Obama is a failure."
That is the Message assholes Like Frank Luntz put out there for Idiots like you to gobble up


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> "Obama is a failure."
> That is the Message assholes Like Frank Luntz put out there for Idiots like you to gobble up


yet if Mittens was president and had the track record of Obama's, the GOP would be crapping all over themselves of how he's the second savior of this country (of course Reagan is always numero uno)


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 8, 2015)

Here's a picture of your boy, comprised of over 5,000 dick pics, because it just seems appropriate.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 8, 2015)

http://www.politico.com/trump-muslims-shutdown-hitler-comparison

Trump doesn't really mind being compared to Hitler. He's finally said something crazy enough for the GOP to distance themselves.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 8, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Here's a picture of your boy, comprised of over 5,000 dick pics, because it just seems appropriate.



Where`d ya get the red dicks ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 8, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Where`d ya get the red dicks ?


You'll have to discuss that with the artist.


----------



## god1 (Dec 8, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> "Obama is a failure."
> That is the Message assholes Like Frank Luntz put out there for Idiots like you to gobble up


Yeah Obama sucks; however, he doesn't need Luntz to speak for him, his actions speak for themselves.

Like the O-Man says:
Don't worry, be happy, "Climate Change" is coming, it'll fix everything.
But be sure to get rid of your guns before they shoot you.

awhaha --- you poor gullible suckers!
.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 8, 2015)

god1 said:


> Yeah Obama sucks; however, he doesn't need Luntz to speak for him, his actions speak for themselves.
> 
> Like the O-Man says:
> Don't worry, be happy, "Climate Change" is coming, it'll fix everything.
> ...


Climate change another frank luntz term
Look it up. He invented the term because global warming sounded too scary.
And you stupid fucktards lap it up
Seriously Google climate change Frank luntz


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Where`d ya get the red dicks ?


It is probably mostly red boxers. If you look closely you see a smaaaaall streak of pink.


----------



## god1 (Dec 8, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Climate change another frank luntz term
> Look it up. He invented the term because global warming sounded too scary.
> And you stupid fucktards lap it up
> Seriously Google climate change Frank luntz


Haha, funny Chesus --- That's the best you got?
Seriously, as Hildog would say, "what difference does it make"?.
Call it what you want, how does that explain the nutty professor's delusional outlook on the world?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is probably mostly red boxers. If you look closely you see a smaaaaall streak of pink.


 Is that buck`s ?


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 8, 2015)

god1 said:


> Haha, funny Chesus --- That's the best you got?
> Seriously, as Hildog would say, "what difference does it make"?.
> Call it what you want, how does that explain the nutty professor's delusional outlook on the world?


The phrase "global warming" should be abandoned in favour of "climate change", Mr Luntz says, and the party should describe its policies as "conservationist" instead of "environmentalist", because "most people" think environmentalists are "extremists" who indulge in "some pretty bizarre behaviour... that turns off many voters

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2003/mar/04/usnews.climatechange

You really are one of the dumbest posters here. You lap up Republican crap like a shit eating dog


----------



## god1 (Dec 8, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> The phrase "global warming" should be abandoned in favour of "climate change", Mr Luntz says, and the party should describe its policies as "conservationist" instead of "environmentalist", because "most people" think environmentalists are "extremists" who indulge in "some pretty bizarre behaviour... that turns off many voters
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2003/mar/04/usnews.climatechange
> 
> You really are one of the dumbest posters here. You lap up Republican crap like a shit eating dog



Chesusie, you goofball, you gotta up your game. Apparently the magic man thinks Luntz is correct.
You should google your messiah's name along with climate change ----

Btw, none of this diversionary crap explains your nutty professor's delusional world. But you carry on, he needs the gullible .

awhaha


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2015)

god1 said:


> Chesusie, you goofball, you gotta up your game. Apparently the magic man thinks Luntz is correct.
> You should google your messiah's name along with climate change ----
> 
> Btw, none of this diversionary crap explains your nutty professor's delusional world. But you carry on, he needs the gullible .
> ...


What's with your hard-on for Obama and Climate Change tonight? Spreading the same bullshit all over the boards. You pissed the Paris meeting was a success and the leading party of the country is moving us forward in the right direction in regards to climate change regardless of the GOPs kicking and screaming not to?

Well, maybe when you guys get your act together, Americans will vote your representative into office and we can take it from there... But from where I sit, running a retard like Trump or Cruz (leading GOP contenders) won't cut it. So, to the back of the bus you go. Pipe down back there now, ya hear!?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's with your hard-on for Obama and Climate Change tonight? Spreading the same bullshit all over the boards. You pissed the Paris meeting was a success and the leading party of the country is moving us forward in the right direction in regards to climate change regardless of the GOPs kicking and screaming not to?
> 
> Well, maybe when you guys get your act together, Americans will vote your representative into office and we can take it from there... But from where I sit, running a retard like Trump or Cruz (leading GOP contenders) won't cut it. So, to the back of the bus you go. Pipe down back there now, ya hear!?



Who`s he gonna write the check to ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Who`s he gonna write the check to ?


R&D for renewable energy just like we subsidize oil & gas - something every American should support


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> R&D for renewable energy just like we subsidize oil & gas - something every American should support



There`s that R&D thing again. Non refundable payment too, like most. Somebody has to tell the Democrats that when W talked to god,...He didn`t mean the Sun is more dangerous than ISIS, he meant the Son is more dangerous than ISIS. It`ll make sense to them after.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 8, 2015)

Did Obama happen to mention How we would convince the world to comply ? That`s the thing you do after the expensive R&D.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Did Obama happen to mention How we would convince the world to comply ? That`s the thing you do after the expensive R&D.


With force like we always do


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 9, 2015)

*September 2015...*


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 9, 2015)

I think old Don is gonna be loved by the uk!


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> There`s that R&D thing again. Non refundable payment too, like most. Somebody has to tell the Democrats that when W talked to god,...He didn`t mean the Sun is more dangerous than ISIS, he meant the Son is more dangerous than ISIS. It`ll make sense to them after.


Basic R&D needs to be done by Govt and then can be expanded upon by the private sector, this is shown to be historically true with the Space Programme being one of the most obvious. 

Most if not all of our technological advancements in the last 50 years were due to the basic research done by Govts trying to be the first ones in space.

I'm not saying we wouldn't have the stuff we have now eventually, but we most definately wouldn't have it yet.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 9, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Basic R&D needs to be done by Govt and then can be expanded upon by the private sector, this is shown to be historically true with the Space Programme being one of the most obvious.
> 
> Most if not all of our technological advancements in the last 50 years were due to the basic research done by Govts trying to be the first ones in space.
> 
> I'm not saying we wouldn't have the stuff we have now eventually, but we most definately wouldn't have it yet.



In todays cases it dictates who gets to do the job. the bidding happens but the contractor is already set. If you know the causes of climate change, you don`t need to research much at all, you need to stop the causes.

The US Navy suffered dearly because of R&D related intel. R&D was expected to cost X, when it was calculated to a 500 million dollar Destroyer called the Zumwalt Class. Experts sold Congress on many technology ideas and new systems. Turned a 500 million at cost ship to 2.5 billion with the assurance that the next would be cheaper and the next cheaper than that one because 32 of them were to be ordered. They escort LCD and troops going ashore in battle, escort fleet ships and can break away and fight independently shore bombardment.

They spent overwhelmingly huge amounts of cash on R&D for a hull that I sank dead with a MBT on the beach. A designer of it was bragging on a site and wanting to know why me and several Navy Ranks were discussing it and it`s flaws and why he thought it was compatible and more effective than a Burke Class.

Long story short, the R&D was done regardless of the major flaws like 2" thick hull, 45 or so crew, and inability to mix electricity with seawater safely. Those Brass were on the verge of acting and went straight to it when I chased that designer away after he gave a strategy and lost all three to my MBT on the beach, if they got that one, there were thirty left to take over,...a main Battle Tank should never be able to chase a combat direct fire gunship back over the horizon and keep it there or sink it.

R&D for Climate Change will do the same, supply a hole to throw money into, and all of Congress has invested in stocks for companies that magically win Contracts.

Obama`s last money grab is all it is. We already know how to stop air pollution and it should be done first before funding fuel substitute studies.

If I knew they were spending large sums on a failure, they did too, and that`s my whole point, this will happen with Climate Change now.

The Skipper of the Burke knew better than to come over the horizon with a howitzer on the beach.

They Skipper of the CAG and DDG, didn`t care about howitzers and the BB skipper challenged all thirty tanks at point blank range, laughing.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 9, 2015)

Look online, you`ll find the Zumwalt orders went from 32 to 20 to 3. one is now complete and is being advertised as the deadliest ship on the seas today on news sites. I know better. So why are the reporting that ? to justify what they done.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> In todays cases it dictates who gets to do the job. the bidding happens but the contractor is already set. If you know the causes of climate change, you don`t need to research much at all, you need to stop the causes.
> 
> The US Navy suffered dearly because of R&D related intel. R&D was expected to cost X, when it was calculated to a 500 million dollar Destroyer called the Zumwalt Class. Experts sold Congress on many technology ideas and new systems. Turned a 500 million at cost ship to 2.5 billion with the assurance that the next would be cheaper and the next cheaper than that one because 32 of them were to be ordered. They escort LCD and troops going ashore in battle, escort fleet ships and can break away and fight independently shore bombardment.
> 
> ...


There are national academies of science in nearly every nation on the planet whose purpose is to do primary research.


----------



## god1 (Dec 9, 2015)

A process/science is considered mature when predictions can be made with accuracy and precision. That is not the current state of the art when it comes to climate change. To arrogantly base economic policy on a immature science runs the risk of harming those that can least afford the fiscal disruption in their lives. But regardless, politicians have bought into the narrative for well, political reasons and future personal payoffs. It's sold as a human investment. As always, it's about the greater good of those at the top who will eventually capitalize and are immune to the fiscal development cost. 

The gullible never realize these things until it's too late.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 9, 2015)

Has anybody asked God how he feels about Trump. It would be good to get the creators opinion on this. 

My guess is that God would go with Huckabee because he is really, really afraid of God and God loves the sycophants.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 9, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> There are national academies of science in nearly every nation on the planet whose purpose is to do primary research.



Can you justify costs ? That`s the bidding scam part you and I will not hear. The intentions are a no brainer.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Can you justify costs ? That`s the bidding scam part you and I will not hear. The intentions are a no brainer.


Why do you think there can be no adaquate oversight ?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 9, 2015)

I thought Obama was the divisive one in our allies eyes around the world, and somehow Trump is the uniter...yea ok!

Oh please let the Republican idiots nominate Trump for Pres.

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Look online, you`ll find the Zumwalt orders went from 32 to 20 to 3. one is now complete and is being advertised as the deadliest ship on the seas today on news sites. I know better. So why are the reporting that ? to justify what they done.


There's actually a logical reason. The Zumwalt is expected to carry rail guns which are still being developed. If you had to retrofit 32 ships to carry them it would make it insanely expensive. They're starting off with 3 with the expectation of making many more once a lot more things are figured out.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 9, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> There's actually a logical reason. The Zumwalt is expected to carry rail guns which are still being developed. If you had to retrofit 32 ships to carry them it would make it insanely expensive. They're starting off with 3 with the expectation of making many more once a lot more things are figured out.



The program was cancelled in 2010 I believe. There will be only three. maybe. The Rail Gun is impressive, no armor on the 3" Hull is ridiculous. The ship has the best fire control ever, best radars ever, and top of the line propulsion,..

The problem is the Hull, and crew are not designed to take hits. It was a R&D money grab.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 9, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Why do you think there can be no adaquate oversight ?


 With non refundable payments ? Bidding will be selective....Climate Change is the new way to do it all over again.

I don`t care what the label it as. The R&D can wait till pollution control is done first. IMO.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> The program was cancelled in 2010 I believe. There will be only three. maybe. The Rail Gun is impressive, no armor on the 3" Hull is ridiculous. The ship has the best fire control ever, best radars ever, and top of the line propulsion,..
> 
> The problem is the Hull, and crew are not designed to take hits. It was a R&D money grab.


I thought one of the funnier things about the Zumwalt is that everyone is getting a hard on over the BrahMos supersonic anti-ship missile and how that's the demise of the US Navy. The Zumwalt has 80 VLS tubes, and in those they can 4 pack anti-air, anti-missile missiles that are capable of intercepting supersonic missiles and aircraft that can maneuver.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 9, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I thought one of the funnier things about the Zumwalt is that everyone is getting a hard on over the BrahMos supersonic anti-ship missile and how that's the demise of the US Navy. The Zumwalt has 80 VLS tubes, and in those they can 4 pack anti-air, anti-missile missiles that are capable of intercepting supersonic missiles and aircraft that can maneuver.



That is true, plus storm guns and escorting Burkes.

The best play for a direct fire gunship, is armor, lots of it, where this ship would go, there is nothing to hide behind or solid ground under their feet, you must bring everything you need with you, armor provides cover in the open.

Zumwalt falls far short in survivability. and it`s the BB replacement.

BrahMos is not an armor piercing round. Nobody`s ever claimed it was because it can`t pierce armor. Decap maybe, not the citadel.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 9, 2015)

BrahMos would not do this,...to that BB armor plate.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 9, 2015)

From what I've seen, the most effective way to go through body armor, is with the Stryker 380. Unlike Daryl Dixon, I can promise you the arrow will fly right through the other side of someone's head.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 9, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I thought Obama was the divisive one in our allies eyes around the world, and somehow Trump is the uniter...yea ok!
> 
> Oh please let the Republican idiots nominate Trump for Pres.
> 
> B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 9, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


>


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 9, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


>


I get a kick out of everytime folks on the right rolll out a picture of Ronald Reagan or praise him as if he were the lord himself, and act as if they knew what he was like, he was no better than fucking Nixon! He was imo a fucking traitor who should have been in prison for selling arms to Iran, our #1 enemy at that time. Only 1 man ( John Poindexter ) went to prison and guess who pardoned him, Ronnies VP, papi Bush.

Go ahead praise that piece of shit all you want.

B4L


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 10, 2015)

Putin warns Donald that there are people attempting to assassinate him from within the establishment.

http://www.usapoliticstoday.com/russia-warns-donald-trump-of-assassination-plot/


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 10, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Putin warns Donald that there are people attempting to assassinate him from within the establishment.
> 
> http://www.usapoliticstoday.com/russia-warns-donald-trump-of-assassination-plot/


riiiiiiiiight


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 10, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> View attachment 3561018



You forgot procrastinator........


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 10, 2015)

Nightmare scenario for the establishment

http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/262744-nightmare-scenario-for-establishment-trump-or-cruz


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 10, 2015)

Trump reaches his highest level in CBS News polling at 35% Dominating the field. Nobody else even comes close. Trump owns the nomination like he owns the media. Anybody who can't see it is still living in denial.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/poll-donald-trump-top-ted-cruz-second-hillary-clinton-over-bernie-sanders/


----------



## danbridge (Dec 10, 2015)

If the "Donald" (?) gets elected as president, he will be assasinated. Somebody with common sense will save this country from doom.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 10, 2015)

danbridge said:


> If the "Donald" (?) gets elected as president, he will be assasinated. Somebody with common sense will save this country from doom.


People said the same thing about Barry O'. Still hasn't happened, probably won't


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump reaches his highest level in CBS News polling at 35% Dominating the field. Nobody else even comes close. Trump owns the nomination like he owns the media. Anybody who can't see it is still living in denial.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/poll-donald-trump-top-ted-cruz-second-hillary-clinton-over-bernie-sanders/


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 10, 2015)

danbridge said:


> If the "Donald" (?) gets elected as president, he will be assasinated. Somebody with common sense will save this country from doom.



So we can go back to the mess we are in now, that Donald had nothing to do with ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 10, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> People said the same thing about Barry O'. Still hasn't happened, probably won't



How can you shoot Barry ? He`s a fucking mouse.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

*This Neo-Nazi Response To Donald Trump's Anti-Muslim Plan Says It All*


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-neo-nazi-support_56660b92e4b079b2818fcd36


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I get a kick out of everytime folks on the right rolll out a picture of Ronald Reagan or praise him as if he were the lord himself, and act as if they knew what he was like, he was no better than fucking Nixon! He was imo a fucking traitor who should have been in prison for selling arms to Iran, our #1 enemy at that time. Only 1 man ( John Poindexter ) went to prison and guess who pardoned him, Ronnies VP, papi Bush.
> 
> Go ahead praise that piece of shit all you want.
> 
> B4L






I'd like to dig that scumbag up and skull fuck him and his stupid bitch ol lady.. That's equivalent to fast forwarding 15 years and people reminiscing about how great George Bush was.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 11, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'd like to dig that scumbag up and skull fuck him and his stupid bitch ol lady.. That's equivalent to fast forwarding 15 years and people reminiscing about how great George Bush was.


It's going on 60 years since the Pukes had a decent President, we've had a criminal, a traitor, a liar and an idiot who got us into 2 wars and almost ruined the economy. Oh and I forgot about the other idiot, Ford. And also lets not forget the VP for Nixon (Spiro Agnew) who resigned in disgrace for also being a criminal like his boss thats how we wound up with the first idiot Ford.

B4L


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> It's going on 60 years since the Pukes had a decent President, we've had a criminal, a traitor, a liar and an idiot who got us into 2 wars and almost ruined the economy. Oh and I forgot about the other idiot, Ford. And also lets not forget the VP for Nixon (Spiro Agnew) who resigned in disgrace for also being a criminal like his boss thats how we wound up with the first idiot Ford.
> 
> B4L


Yet Obama has held the reins for nearly 8 years and he's been a completely inept joke...

He's literally the most boring and useless president in US history.

I know America's image to Americans is the same, but the rest of the world is laughing.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Yet Obama has held the reins for nearly 8 years and he's been a completely inept joke...
> 
> He's literally the most boring and useless president in US history.
> 
> I know America's image to Americans is the same, but the rest of the world is laughing.


But it's Ok to worship a CRIMINAL as the best President the pukes ever had in recent memory? Give me a break!

If the pukes had a President with an economic record as Obama did after what gigantic mess he was left with, they would be burning all pictures of Reagan. BTW the pukes blamed Obama for skyrocketing oil prices and now that a barrel of oil is below $37 will they now sing him praises...I think not.


B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'd like to dig that scumbag up and skull fuck him and his stupid bitch ol lady.. That's equivalent to fast forwarding 15 years and people reminiscing about how great George Bush was.



We`re selling to Syria, our #1 enemy at the time, so.........Democrats,...same thing.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> We`re selling to Syria, our #1 enemy at the time, so.........Democrats,...same thing.


Last time I checked Syria was not banned by Congress to do business with, Iran was.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Last time I checked Syria was not banned by Congress to do business with, Iran was.
> 
> B4L



Excused,...last time I checked, our biggest Enemy is in Syria, not Iran. If Congress banned arms to Iran, What`s with give for free Nuclear technology ? Kinda stupid ,don`t ya think ?

No arms, just nuclear bombs. What a fucking joke. Make America great again and stop this shit, vote Trump,...besides Hillary aint laughing and joking anymore...

......http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/to-democrats-donald-trump-is-no-longer-a-laughing-matter/ar-AAggvn0?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> But it's Ok to worship a CRIMINAL as the best President the pukes ever had in recent memory? Give me a break!
> 
> If the pukes had a President with an economic record as Obama did after what gigantic mess he was left with, they would be burning all pictures of Reagan. BTW the pukes blamed Obama for skyrocketing oil prices and now that a barrel of oil is below $37 will they now sing him praises...I think not.
> 
> ...


Allowing fracking is probably one of the only good things he did, and it's completely contrary to what the lefties here have to say about environmentalism.

Tbh, the only difference between Bush and Obama is that Obama is black.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> But it's Ok to worship a CRIMINAL as the best President the pukes ever had in recent memory? Give me a break!
> 
> If the pukes had a President with an economic record as Obama did after what gigantic mess he was left with, they would be burning all pictures of Reagan. BTW the pukes blamed Obama for skyrocketing oil prices and now that a barrel of oil is below $37 will they now sing him praises...I think not.
> 
> ...



When you get caught, you fix it so that the guilt on Democrat President don`t effect Elections. What a Hero.

Fracking will come back to bite. Why do that , when you can allow off shore drilling and not cause quakes and sinkholes.

Why wont Obama allow off shore drilling ?


----------



## god1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> But it's Ok to worship a CRIMINAL as the best President the pukes ever had in recent memory? Give me a break!
> 
> If the pukes had a President with an economic record as Obama did after what gigantic mess he was left with, they would be burning all pictures of Reagan. BTW the pukes blamed Obama for skyrocketing oil prices and now that a barrel of oil is below $37 will they now sing him praises...I think not.
> 
> ...




If the Obama economic policy was so damn good, you free stuff guys wouldn't be complaining so much. The truth is, a lotta burger flippin jobs that don't pay much really ain't that great.

Dramatic drop in oil prices have little or nothing to do with Obama policy. It's global supply and demand that has forced the prices down. If it was up to Obama burger guys wouldn't be able to afford to drive.

Don't be so silly, your messiah really isn't doing that much for you.

.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Excused,...last time I checked, our biggest Enemy is in Syria, not Iran. If Congress banned arms to Iran, What`s with give for free Nuclear technology ? Kinda stupid ,don`t ya think ?
> 
> No arms, just nuclear bombs. What a fucking joke. Make America great again and stop this shit, vote Trump,...besides Hillary aint laughing and joking anymore...
> 
> ......http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/to-democrats-donald-trump-is-no-longer-a-laughing-matter/ar-AAggvn0?li=BBnb7Kz


If our biggest enemy is in Syria then why hasn't Congress give Obama 
the tools he needs, sign the AUMF already and stop stalling, bunch of fucking pussies that they are, the pukes took control of Congress because they wanted to show the world how governing is done but they haven't done shit.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 11, 2015)

god1 said:


> If the Obama economic policy was so damn good, you free stuff guys wouldn't be complaining so much. The truth is, a lotta burger flippin jobs that don't pay much really ain't that great.
> 
> Dramatic drop in oil prices have little or nothing to do with Obama policy. It's global supply and demand that has forced the prices down. If it was up to Obama burger guys wouldn't be able to afford to drive.
> 
> ...


Yup I agree with you oil prices are not controlled by the Presidents policies, but that didn't stop the righties for blaming high oil prices on Obama, or high unemployment (BTW whatever happened to it) weak economy but congress blocked every jobs bill brought to them, Obama is not a one size fits all President, I get that, he is weak in many areas; he's blamed for every ill in this country.

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Yet Obama has held the reins for nearly 8 years and he's been a completely inept joke...
> 
> He's literally the most boring and useless president in US history.
> 
> I know America's image to Americans is the same, but the rest of the world is laughing.


So then why is Obama one of the most popular Presidents abroad? 

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/06/24/7-charts-on-how-the-world-views-president-obama/

http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-04-23/everyone-likes-obama-s-foreign-policy-except-americans

http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/these-are-the-most-admired-people-in-the-world--xJ9bGsWhje

http://www.gallup.com/poll/1678/most-admired-man-woman.aspx

http://www.gallup.com/poll/180365/barack-obama-hillary-clinton-extend-run-admired.aspx

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-most-admired-people-in-the-world-2015-2

http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/05/is-the-world-really-losing-faith-in-barack-obama/371884/

http://www.pewglobal.org/2013/07/18/chapter-1-attitudes-toward-the-united-states/


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So then why is Obama one of the most popular Presidents abroad?
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/06/24/7-charts-on-how-the-world-views-president-obama/
> 
> ...


Wow, real eye opener!

B4L


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Allowing fracking is probably one of the only good things he did, and it's completely contrary to what the lefties here have to say about environmentalism.
> 
> Tbh, the only difference between Bush and Obama is that Obama is black.



That's one of the dumbest things you have ever posted.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So then why is Obama one of the most popular Presidents abroad?
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/06/24/7-charts-on-how-the-world-views-president-obama/
> 
> ...


Cos he's a sexy, silver tongued devil.

Plus we can laugh at him while yous suffer under him.

If you cared about an honest international opinion, youd know that while people might like Obama as a personality, they also bitch non stop about the bad things "America" does.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Cos he's a sexy, silver tongued devil.
> 
> Plus we can laugh at him while yous suffer under him.
> 
> If you cared about an honest international opinion, youd know that while people might like Obama as a personality, they also bitch non stop about the bad things "America" does.


Yeah... well the Guinness Brewery only gives you one little glass of Guinness in their tasting room when it's fresh out before being put in kegs. How do you like dem apples, boo Ireland. Also I can't get Magners easily, that's another strike.


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 11, 2015)

*The Trump effect:





*


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Yeah... well the Guinness Brewery only gives you one little glass of Guinness in their tasting room when it's fresh out before being put in kegs. How do you like dem apples, boo Ireland. Also I can't get Magners easily, that's another strike.


It's Bulmers in Ireland, and that stuff is piss anyways


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> It's Bulmers in Ireland, and that stuff is piss anyways


Ah yeah lol I completely forgot that its sold under a different name abroad (Magners over here; it's been 6 years since I've been to Ireland). What's your recommendation? Red Breast is also great.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Ah yeah lol I completely forgot that its sold under a different name abroad (Magners over here; it's been 6 years since I've been to Ireland). What's your recommendation? Red Breast is also great.


Bushmills Single.

Not technically "Irish" but Northern Irish, delicious all the same for a non-premium priced whiskey.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> *The Trump effect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I take it you have issues with putting the brakes on a religion you can prove is out to kill you until we figure out what they are going to do about their own,.........is it a bad idea ?

Is letting trial and error worth the next atrocity so some Muslim can live as is while we deal with the one`s that they say they aint ?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So I take it you have issues with putting the brakes on a religion you can prove is out to kill you until we figure out what they are going to do about their own,.........is it a bad idea ?
> 
> Is letting trial and error worth the next atrocity so some Muslim can live as is while we deal with the one`s that they say they aint ?


You could say the exact same thing about Christianity.

Zealotry is zealotry, it isn't creed specific.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 11, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> You could say the exact same thing about Christianity.
> 
> Zealotry is zealotry, it isn't creed specific.


Christianity preaches tolerance, not intolerance. Religions are not all the same.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Christianity preaches tolerance, not intolerance. Religions are not all the same.


Given that "Christians" are going on black church shooting rampages I would say your argument is crap.

A zealot is a zealot....doesn't matter the denomination. Most Muslims would argue that extremists aren't true Muslims.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> You could say the exact same thing about Christianity.
> 
> Zealotry is zealotry, it isn't creed specific.


I mean...there's this guy who just moved into my neighborhood from Missouri he's clearly extremely religious. since he doesn't fit in well here in the Bay Area of California and is a complete bible thumper should I assume he's planning on shooting up the local planned Parenthood?


P.S. For those of you whom aren't thinking objectively....no...no I should not. A TRUE Muslim AND a TRUE Christian would not do these things. A Zealot would.

I have lived and traveled in the middle east back when the borders were all still open. My first hand experience (as opposed to uneducated fear and conjecture) has shown me your average Jordanian, Lebanese, Egyptian, Syrian and even Iraqi wants the same things you do. A decent job, a nice home and a healthy happy family.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 11, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Given that "Christians" are going on black church shooting rampages I would say your argument is crap.
> 
> A zealot is a zealot....doesn't matter the denomination. Most Muslims would argue that extremists aren't true Muslims.


So you are saying that christians are attacking christian churches? Might it be more of a racial and not religious thing?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> You could say the exact same thing about Christianity.
> 
> Zealotry is zealotry, it isn't creed specific.



Are you gonna go back to the Romans on me or something. I would have said a totally different statement about Christians, Nowhere in their beliefs does it say, Be one or we can kill you. This Muslim one seems to have one, and the good Muslims run and will respect them.

I personally think that Good Muslims (see I gotta categorize) if they had enough strength or numbers, they would have this situation well under control,.. Do you know how long a Christian Radical Army that takes countries and Murders to expand would last in 2016 ? Christians would do what you claim is zealotry and fix their own situation rather quickly because their are so few bad Christians today.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you gonna go back to the Romans on me or something. I would have said a totally different statement about Christians, Nowhere in their beliefs does it say, Be one or we can kill you. This Muslim one seems to have one, and the good Muslims run and will respect them.
> 
> I personally think that Good Muslims (see I gotta categorize) if they had enough strength or numbers, they would have this situation well under control... Do you know how long a Christian Radical Army that takes countries and Murders to expand would last in 2016 ? Christians would do what you claim is zealotry and fix their own situation rather quickly because their are so few bad Christians today.


Bull....shit...... if america were half as bad off economically as Syria we would have gone all crusades on Canada and mexico years ago. Comparing America to any number of middle east countries in that regard is like comparing apples to zebra's.... Its such an oversimplification its not even funny.

It sounds like you actually believe that "Extremism" is purely a product of religion as opposed to religion, economic strife, lack of education, 1st world exploitation and a slew of other issues.

Christians are not "more civilized" because of belief's held...you come from a world power country. You can make a living, buy a home...hell...YOU can grow some herb and relax with a video game or whatever else floats your boat...The fact that our general thinking on this issue for a large section of the U.S. population is the same as the minority of violent extremists in the middle east (i.e. violent conflict) despite our opportunity for education is appaling


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So I take it you have issues with putting the brakes on a religion you can prove is out to kill you until we figure out what they are going to do about their own,.........is it a bad idea ?
> 
> Is letting trial and error worth the next atrocity so some Muslim can live as is while we deal with the one`s that they say they aint ?


Don't over think this. I have issues with slapping someone who's simply working behind a cash register. I have a very low tolerance level for intolerance, and I don't like bullies. I would have probably intervened in some way if I'm in that store when this went down.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Bull....shit...... if america were half as bad off economically as Syria we would have gone all crusades on Canada and mexico years ago. Comparing America to any number of middle east countries in that regard is like comparing apples to zebra's.... Its such an oversimplification its not even funny.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that "Extremism" is purely a product of religion as opposed to religion, economic strife, lack of education, 1st world exploitation and a slew of other issues.



I stopped at the first sentence. Syria is that way because bad Muslims are fighting bad Muslims, and good Muslims are fleeing, For the US to take a side is foolish because the one that wins get`s to kill you. The second part of that sentence is incorrect and I don`t expect you to believe that. America had that time, Canada is still there.

Trump sees three deals in that like I do, One weak good party, two or more bad parties that want to disguise and infiltrate, You can`t tell one from the other because the good are so weak and you can`t see belief.

Stopping that religion from entering will make the best play until this is at least identified and addressed like Donald said.

He did not say we will never allow Muslim into the USA it is forever forbidden.

But they need help and it get`s complicated because nobody can differentiate between truth and lie within.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

I don`t see much problem with the US joining forces with one of the two bad parties fighting to kill them, being bombed by someone else. I see ridiculous when the US complains about it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Don't over think this. I have issues with slapping someone who's simply working behind a cash register. I have a very low tolerance level for intolerance, and I don't like bullies. I would have probably intervened in some way if I'm in that store when this went down.



I don`t play the how many selective quotes and videos I can find game. You lost your buoyancy playing it.

I`m not gonna match you with video and headline over and over of Black crime to convince you Black lives Don`t Matter.

Wrong strategy, doesn`t work anytime, and why I don`t play it.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I stopped at the first sentence. Syria is that way because bad Muslims are fighting bad Muslims, and good Muslims are fleeing, For the US to take a side is foolish because the one that wins get`s to kill you. The second part of that sentence is incorrect and I don`t expect you to believe that. America had that time, Canada is still there.
> 
> Trump sees three deals in that like I do, One weak good party, two or more bad parties that want to disguise and infiltrate, You can`t tell one from the other because the good are so weak and you can`t see belief.
> 
> ...


Jesus...Obviously no ones invading Canada....what is this?.... "American Bacon"? Ok there John Candy. But sure we can ignore the underlying reasons for these issues if you like.

I love these right wing racist "true americans"...they claim to be true americans but havn't joined the military ( i did btw) and expect others to die and fight for their rights(like voting). christians but they cant help suffering people cause their too afraid of the few violent wingnuts.

Since 9/11 more Americans have been killed by christian zealots then muslim ones.

So maybe do the Christian and American thing and show some balls and compassion.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Christianity preaches tolerance, not intolerance. Religions are not all the same.


About 1,999 years of Christian history says otherwise.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> About 1,999 years of Christian history says otherwise.



I has family back then, should I surrender to somebody for my punishment. Keep in mind these people thought the world was flat and saw a round moon for a long time, Good thing the population was mini back then as it not today.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Jesus...Obviously no ones invading Canada....what is this?.... "American Bacon"? Ok there John Candy. But sure we can ignore the underlying reasons for these issues if you like.
> 
> I love these right wing racist "true americans"...they claim to be true americans but havn't joined the military ( i did btw) and expect others to die and fight for their rights(like voting). christians but they cant help suffering people cause their too afraid of the few violent wingnuts.
> 
> ...



Any soldier know some make it, some don`t, and some don`t get by the first doctor. You don`t even have to be a soldier to know that. Maybe you just feel better say`n that shit.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I has family back then, should I surrender to somebody for my punishment. Keep in mind these people thought the world was flat and saw a round moon for a long time, Good thing the population was mini back then as it not today.


No I'm saying it's stupid to say "Christianity is tolerant." It is literally one of the most intolerant religions on the face of the Earth. And guess what? Islam directly stems from Christianity. They think Jesus Christ was one of the greatest prophets along with Abraham and Mohammed. As a lot of people say here "the fruit doesn't fall far from the tree," when making fun of Islam and it's warlike tendencies with the history of Mohammed. It really does not seeing as how when the Crusaders took Jerusalem they wrote that they put the populace (men, women, and children) to the sword and waded through streets of blood. 

With Christianity there were almost 2,000 years of warfare and atrocities justified "in the name of Christ." Pogroms were done by Eastern Orthodox, the Inquisition by Catholics, slave trade largely by Protestants. To say Christianity does not have its faults is to be willfully ignorant and not even begin to a attempt to understand the history of the world.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Any soldier know some make it, some don`t, and some don`t get by the first doctor. You don`t even have to be a soldier to know that. Maybe you just feel better say`n that shit.


Ok...thats just a plain non-sequitur...What does that have to do with the fact that as a vocal right wing American Christian you are not willing to....

A) Show compassion to refugees.
B) Have the balls to accept that doing the right thing isn't always safe.
C) Even have the balls to go out there and defend the values you seem to hold...in a tangible way other then voting for trump.

P.S. Damn right I like pointing out blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> And guess what? Islam directly stems from Christianity.


It actually sprang directly from Judaism in the 6th- 7th century.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> No I'm saying it's stupid to say "Christianity is tolerant." It is literally one of the most intolerant religions on the face of the Earth. And guess what? Islam directly stems from Christianity. They think Jesus Christ was one of the greatest prophets along with Abraham and Mohammed. As a lot of people say here "the fruit doesn't fall far from the tree," when making fun of Islam and it's warlike tendencies with the history of Mohammed. It really does not seeing as how when the Crusaders took Jerusalem they wrote that they put the populace (men, women, and children) to the sword and waded through streets of blood.
> 
> With Christianity there were almost 2,000 years of warfare and atrocities justified "in the name of Christ." Pogroms were done by Eastern Orthodox, the Inquisition by Catholics, slave trade largely by Protestants. To say Christianity does not have its faults is to be willfully ignorant and not even begin to a attempt to understand the history of the world.



Quote Jesus telling his followers to kill non followers.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> No I'm saying it's stupid to say "Christianity is tolerant." It is literally one of the most intolerant religions on the face of the Earth. And guess what? Islam directly stems from Christianity. They think Jesus Christ was one of the greatest prophets along with Abraham and Mohammed. As a lot of people say here "the fruit doesn't fall far from the tree," when making fun of Islam and it's warlike tendencies with the history of Mohammed. It really does not seeing as how when the Crusaders took Jerusalem they wrote that they put the populace (men, women, and children) to the sword and waded through streets of blood.
> 
> With Christianity there were almost 2,000 years of warfare and atrocities justified "in the name of Christ." Pogroms were done by Eastern Orthodox, the Inquisition by Catholics, slave trade largely by Protestants. To say Christianity does not have its faults is to be willfully ignorant and not even begin to a attempt to understand the history of the world.



I can put all those 2000 year ago populations in my hand, I`d need a Grand Canyon or something for the worlds population today,...It`s a whole different animal. Today, numbers make people that say no more. to bad guys. It`s gotta stop, Then they cry racist and shit.


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 11, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Quote Jesus telling his followers to kill non followers.


Quote Jesus, lol.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Quote Jesus telling his followers to kill non followers.


The quote you all are misrepresenting is...
--------------------------------------------------------------
"The message is: La ilaha illa Allah (none has the right to be worshipped except Allah)."

Now let us correct some mistakes in the 'question' itself. There is no such a meaning in the Quran, ordering or even permitting the Muslims to attack innocent people whether they are Christians, Jews, or any other faith for that matter.

Combat is only ordered against those who are attacking or killing innocent Muslims or fighting against the established Muslim state.

Now here is the answer -

The word used most often in Quran, that is so often mistranslated as kill; slay; or slaughter is not jihad, it is Qital and if you look to the Arabic, you will quickly understand this word in today's usage would clearly be combat.

Naturally, just as here in the U.S. we must stand up for righteousness and strive to prevent oppression, aggression and tyranny. This is the proper usage and understanding for this term, as you will discover while passing through the Tafsir and explanations by top scholars today.

Scholars of Quran tsay that the verses dealing with this topic are specific and not intended to imply a general meaning for just anyone to decide to go around combating non-Muslims. The early Muslims had been driven out of their homes and turned out into the desert to starve. After finally, relocating to Medina, verses came in Quran instructing them to make hajj (pilgrimage) back to Makkah. Finding their way blocked and after several years of making agreements and treaties that the others continually broke, the Muslims were at last, told they could now fight in combat against the tyrants who had so horribly mistreated and abused them in the past. However, this would only be acceptable to Allah if they remained within very specific limitations. The word "Qital" in Arabic in this instance refers to "combat" rather than what some have used "kill" because the word "kill" is far to general, while the word "combat" appropriately describes what is intended by the usage in this passage.

It should also be noted the usage of the word "Fitnah" in the same verse denotes a horrible condition, not unlike what we find today when there is terrorism and tyranny against the moral and just society at large. It would be easy to properly understand the meaning as, "Engage them in combat, even killing them, until the state of "Fitnah" (terrorism) no longer exists in the society and people are free to worship Allah by their choice."

We can see these verse are not designed to promote terrorism, but rather these are very orders from Above to the Muslims to be the first of those who stand out aggressively against all forms of terrorism and oppression.

Once this is in place, there really isn't a question anymore, due to the necessity as we see today, to prevent and subdue enemies of freedom, liberty and justice. In other words, we could easily say Allah ordered believers in the Quran to wage combat against terrorism - 14 centuries ago. And the "struggle against oppression, terrorism and tyranny" in the Arabic language, it is called, "Jihad."
--Sheikh Yusuf Estes
------------------------------
People forget that after the fall of Rome it was Muslims that carried the torch of civilization, education and accepting multicultural societies. To say they are where their at today is solely based on their religion dogma is a complete fallacy. Christians were just as brutal in the middle ages as anyone today. If you haven't noticed Christian zealots killing good people here in the U.S. despite their "positive accepting dogma" you're wearing blinders.


So I guess we can add this to my above list....

D) Making hypocritical decisions based on "widely believed facts" rather then bothering to make an effort to first educate yourself, then think objectively.

Which of course is people making up facts to suit an opinion as opposed to the other way around. Which I believe is _quite _telling personally.

When a society is lacking and has weak basic education its easy for snake oil salesmen to take advantage of a population..... I mean....even here people are going to vote for _TRUMP! _...nuff said


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 11, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> The quote you all are misrepresenting is...
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> "The message is: La ilaha illa Allah (none has the right to be worshipped except Allah)."
> 
> ...



Volume 5, Book 59, Number 369:

Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah:

Allah's Apostle said, "Who is willing to kill Ka'b bin Al-Ashraf who has hurt Allah and His Apostle?" Thereupon Muhammad bin Maslama got up saying, "O Allah's Apostle! Would you like that I kill him?" The Prophet said, "Yes," Muhammad bin Maslama said, "Then allow me to say a (false) thing (i.e. to deceive Kab). "The Prophet said, "You may say it." 

Shall I continue this tale of deception and murder sanctioned by Mohammed, or are you going to tell us that "yes" has a different meaning in Arabic?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 11, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Quote Jesus, lol.



I can quote Washington stating he cannot tell a lie and I never met him. Just read about it.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Quote Jesus telling his followers to kill non followers.


Have you ever read the bible out of curiosity? I know the entire the New Testament outweighs the Old Testament but have read past the gospel or ever read anything relating to the year ~300AD to the Balkans


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Have you ever read the bible out of curiosity? I know the entire the New Testament outweighs the Old Testament but have read past the gospel or ever read anything relating to the year ~300AD to the Balkans


If it's too difficult for you, they make bibles with red text to let the reader know when Jesus spake. Just skim the bright red words and copy whatever Jesus said regarding his instructions to kill non believers.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> If it's too difficult for you, they make bibles with red text to let the reader know when Jesus spake. Just skim the bright red words and copy whatever Jesus said regarding his instructions to kill non believers.


I'm not saying Jesus did, however didn't Jesus say to love thy neighbor and turn the other cheek? And to accept people? How does this translate into war in the name of Christ, or are you telling me that all religions are capable of twisting words and that they have small proportions of extremists?


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 11, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I can quote Washington stating he cannot tell a lie and I never met him. Just read about it.


And I can quote Mother Goose, and I've never met her. We can play this game all night. Since we're discussing fairy tales.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> Quote Jesus, lol.




Lol.. After that Quote, I want a rebuttal from a unicorn and bigfoot.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I'm not saying Jesus did, however didn't Jesus say to love thy neighbor and turn the other cheek? And to accept people? How does this translate into war in the name of Christ, or are you telling me that all religions are capable of twisting words and that they have small proportions of extremists?


I didn't twist anything. Mohammad told his follower to lie in order to murder. 

There is no similar verse spoken by Jesus. 

Try again.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2015)

Cmon man, The bible, Koran both just two thousand year old comic books.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 11, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Cmon man, The bible, Koran both just two thousand year old comic books.


Islam promotes murder and deception. Insult religion however you like, but that doesn't change the fact that nearly 2 billion people believe these teachings. There is no twisting, there is no misunderstood meaning. Mohammad said "YES" to both murder and deception. There is not one mirrored quote that can be found that can be attributed to Jesus Christ. Islam is NOT Christianity.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Volume 5, Book 59, Number 369:
> 
> Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah:
> 
> ...


Your argument is erroneous. Christians have been killing in the name of Christ since basically the start (as has been pointed out to you many times now) But if you want to continue thinking "you're" interpretation of God is the "right one" because_____......well go right ahead if it makes you feel special. But you dont have moral authority high ground here based on perceived greater good. You want to play that game Buddha wins.

Either you can wrap your head around the concept that ALL religious dogma is subjective and open to interpretation (or at least that ALL religious people do that by definition) or you cant. Just cause some folks choose to kill in the name of Allah and rationalize it through an interpretation does not damn the whole bunch. By that logic I guess _YOU'RE _responsible for shooting black folks in churches because some wingnut interpreted the message of Christ a particular way. Hitler believed he was doing a personal favor to God by clearing out the "mud races", was that you too?

The KKK were well ingrained into the infrastructure of our country in the 1860's but I wouldn't say they represented our country or Christians as a whole.

Stop hiding behind your literal interpretation comparison and acknowledge that your root point is based on a lie. The word of christ being violent or not does NOT mean christains are not and have not been violent in his name. The word of islam promoting violence does NOT mean all Muslims are violent in its name.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 11, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Your argument is erroneous. Christians have been killing in the name of Christ since basically the start (as has been pointed out to you many times now) But if you want to continue thinking "you're" interpretation of God is the "right one" because_____......well go right ahead if it makes you feel special. But you dont have moral authority high ground here based on perceived greater good. You want to play that game Buddha wins.
> 
> Either you can wrap your head around the concept that ALL religious dogma is subjective and open to interpretation (or at least that ALL religious people do that by definition) or you cant. Just cause some folks choose to kill in the name of Allah and rationalize it through an interpretation does not damn the whole bunch. By that logic I guess _YOU'RE _responsible for shooting black folks in churches because some wingnut interpreted the message of Christ a particular way. Hitler believed he was doing a personal favor to God by clearing out the "mud races", was that you too?
> 
> The KKK were well ingrained into the infrastructure of our country in the 1860's but I wouldn't saythey represented our country as a whole.


How is the word YES open to interpretation?

Is English not your native language?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> How is the word YES open to interpretation?
> 
> Is English not your native language?


Is denial yours?

Christians kill people in the name of god all the time.

You lot are no exception to the rule.
You have no moral high ground.
You are not "better".
Get over it.

You want to show me you're "better?"

Start being a good christian and help some refugees.

Show me being "better" through action and good works. Don't simply tell me you're "better" because "their" worse.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Islam promotes murder and deception. Insult religion however you like, but that doesn't change the fact that nearly 2 billion people believe these teachings. There is no twisting, there is no misunderstood meaning. Mohammad said "YES" to both murder and deception. There is not one mirrored quote that can be found that can be attributed to Jesus Christ. Islam is NOT Christianity.


Do you just not read history? Your premise is downright laughable.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 11, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Do you just not read history? Your premise is downright laughable.


He clearly does not....I think he's 1 of those "earth is 6000yrs old" folk.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Do you just not read history? Your premise is downright laughable.


was Muhammad's execution order not clear enough for you? Shall I post his ambush under the guise of peace, or the slaughter of Medina?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Is denial yours?
> 
> Christians kill people in the name of god all the time.
> 
> ...


Must be a "yes" regarding how much trouble you have with contractions and homophones, not to mention reading comprehension. 

How can you expect anyone to take you seriously when you've failed preschool?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Must be a "yes" regarding how much trouble you have with contractions and homophones, not to mention reading comprehension.
> 
> How can you expect anyone to take you seriously when you've failed preschool?


Way to ignore the facts (again) being presented. That 20 yr olds preschool zinger blew my mind. But you're doing yourself no favors continuing to make ignorant statements underlining a general prejudice. Im sorry if you find my lack of respect for your argument insulting but your desire to paint a whole creed of people as an enemy because of a passage in their holy text is just ridiculous. No one is coming for you...I doubt they feel you're that important, dont worry.

Im not saying you're not a "good" Christian, I dont know you.

If you want to argue about the exact words in a book....ok....dumb...
Want to argue about the meaning behind the words? slightly less dumb...
Want to have a discussion and learn as much about the words as we can teach each other? Cool, valid.
Want to condemn a whole creed of people for some of the words written regardless of how many of those people see it as a cry to violence and the still fewer number that are crazy enough to act on that?

oh I dont know...it just seems a little extreme for my tastes. Just of a different denomination.

The very fact you seem unable to even acknowledge the comparison of religions (regardless of to what degree) comes off as you being as myopic about your faith as anyone (maybe your not...cant tell).

Despite not agreeing with you I appreciate the conversation. Just wish it was more of a conversation.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Dec 12, 2015)

see4 said:


> You're not a bright fellow.


Your thoughts interest me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> *Start being a good christian and help some refugees.*
> 
> Show me being "better" through action and good works. Don't simply tell me you're "better" because "their" worse.


I think BarryO has a christian group helping him settle refugees in the USA now. 

Who would of thunk?


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 12, 2015)

Trump is crushing it. Hillary will get crushed. lol Drip, Drip.


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 12, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is crushing it. Hillary will get crushed. lol Drip, Drip.


There's a lot of morons running around in America, but not quite THAT many. Sorry.


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 12, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> *There's a lot of morons running around in America*, but not quite THAT many. Sorry.


You have no doubt proved that. Don't forget to vote because the morons are counting on your support. lol


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Way to ignore the facts (again) being presented. That 20 yr olds preschool zinger blew my mind. But you're doing yourself no favors continuing to make ignorant statements underlining a general prejudice. Im sorry if you find my lack of respect for your argument insulting but your desire to paint a whole creed of people as an enemy because of a passage in their holy text is just ridiculous. No one is coming for you...I doubt they feel you're that important, dont worry.
> 
> Im not saying you're not a "good" Christian, I dont know you.
> 
> ...


Your posts are full of assumptions and generalizations. I have presented a simple quote from the Prophet Mohammed telling his follower to deceive and murder. I also stated that nearly 2 billion people believe in what this man said and ordered. 

I'm starting to think that you didn't even read the script despite the fact that it was in very simple English. 

You counter fact with HUGE assumptions time after time. I don't believe that I once offered my own policy. I merely present facts and you take them and run with them. I show that Mohammad was petty, brutal, and ordered his men to deceive and murder in plain words easy to understand that have been cited, yet you profess that his simple "yes" is open to interpretation. You make assumptions about myself and instead of addressing the fact that the holy prophet Mohammed was in fact a man of deceit and murder you drag in other religions as if that is a valid argument. Instead of throwing out your rebuttal as anyone should, I played along: Mohammad promotes deception and murder, show me where Christ does the same. 

You can't. You haven't; so instead this dance of words continues where I present fact and you dance around them in broken English.


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 12, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> You have no doubt proved that. Don't forget to vote because the morons are counting on your support. lol


I would love to "match wits" with the average Trump supporter. I would imagine it to be quite the interesting conversation.


----------



## Nico42o (Dec 12, 2015)

This is NOT a place to discuss politics, happy growing everybody


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Your posts are full of assumptions and generalizations. I have presented a simple quote from the Prophet Mohammed telling his follower to deceive and murder. I also stated that nearly 2 billion people believe in what this man said and ordered.
> 
> I'm starting to think that you didn't even read the script despite the fact that it was in very simple English.
> 
> ...


Wait, are we still pretending like these books aren't works of fiction?


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 12, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I would love to *"match wits"* with the average Trump supporter. I would imagine it to be quite the interesting conversation.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 12, 2015)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Your posts are full of assumptions and generalizations. I have presented a simple quote from the Prophet Mohammed telling his follower to deceive and murder. I also stated that nearly 2 billion people believe in what this man said and ordered.
> 
> I'm starting to think that you didn't even read the script despite the fact that it was in very simple English.
> 
> ...


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Your posts are full of assumptions and generalizations. I have presented a simple quote from the Prophet Mohammed telling his follower to deceive and murder. I also stated that nearly 2 billion people believe in what this man said and ordered.
> 
> I'm starting to think that you didn't even read the script despite the fact that it was in very simple English.
> 
> ...


So your argument is that religion isnt open to interpretation? And that all muslims believe the west should die? Because of 1 passage?

And IM the 1 generalizing?

Your a fucking genius all right.

P.S. assuming all muslims have it out for non-muslims because a passage gives a man permission to "kill for god" is in itself a "huge assumption"....truly the only assumption im making at this point is that you seem to have as big a problem as any extremist with the concept that the writen word is a falible message which at best was created to teach through naritive.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So your argument is that religion isnt open to interpritation? And that all muslims believe the west should die? Because of 1 passage?
> 
> And IM the 1 generalizing?
> 
> Your a fucking genius all right.



Please, please, watch some Sesame Street or something. Your posts make me cringe every time you butcher simple English. Your last post is so ironic yet I doubt you even know why. 

I cited a verse that CLEARLY states Mohammad sponsored deception and murder. Tell me where I said that all Muslims think the West should die. 

Hopefully you can cite better than you can write.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Please, please, watch some Sesame Street or something. Your posts make me cringe every time you butcher simple English. Your last post is so ironic yet I doubt you even know why.
> 
> I cited a verse that CLEARLY states Mohammad sponsored deception and murder. Tell me where I said that all Muslims think the West should die.
> 
> Hopefully you can cite better than you can write.


The bible is riddled with the same dangerous bullshit


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Please, please, watch some Sesame Street or something. Your posts make me cringe every time you butcher simple English. Your last post is so ironic yet I doubt you even know why.
> 
> I cited a verse that CLEARLY states Mohammad sponsored deception and murder. Tell me where I said that all Muslims think the West should die.
> 
> Hopefully you can cite better than you can write.


You said this...


Lord Kanti said:


> Quote Jesus telling his followers to kill non followers.


In response to this..


pnwmystery said:


> No I'm saying it's stupid to say "Christianity is tolerant." It is literally one of the most intolerant religions on the face of the Earth. And guess what? Islam directly stems from Christianity. They think Jesus Christ was one of the greatest prophets along with Abraham and Mohammed. As a lot of people say here "the fruit doesn't fall far from the tree," when making fun of Islam and it's warlike tendencies with the history of Mohammed. It really does not seeing as how when the Crusaders took Jerusalem they wrote that they put the populace (men, women, and children) to the sword and waded through streets of blood.
> 
> With Christianity there were almost 2,000 years of warfare and atrocities justified "in the name of Christ." Pogroms were done by Eastern Orthodox, the Inquisition by Catholics, slave trade largely by Protestants. To say Christianity does not have its faults is to be willfully ignorant and not even begin to a attempt to understand the history of the world.


This implies you believe Christianity differs in that it doesn't tell its followers verbatim to kill in its name. My whole point is that is erroneous.

Look dude...backtrack all you want. Its the reason you cited that passage that leads 1 to their conclusions.

Even if im exploring avenues in your logic train you weren't. Your still a bigot.

We get it.

Im not writing you a paper on my phone here professor...I was an NBC and used to work for Stanford. I'm sure i spent as much time in class as you've been alive. But I'll still take bad grammar and syntax over being a bigot any day.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> You said this...
> 
> 
> In response to this..
> ...



You still haven't quoted Jesus instructing his followers to kill.

People are bigots now for being able to properly utilize language, read comprehensively, and cite correctly?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

ok... here...
Zechariah 13:3 NAB
_If a man still prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall say to him, "You shall not live, because you have spoken a lie in the name of the Lord." When he prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall thrust him through. _

_Leviticus 26:7
You will pursue your enemies, and they will fall by the sword before you.

Zephaniah 1:2-6 NLT
"I will sweep away everything in all your land," says the LORD. "I will sweep away both people and animals alike. Even the birds of the air and the fish in the sea will die. I will reduce the wicked to heaps of rubble, along with the rest of humanity," says the LORD. _

_*New Testiment
Jesus killing his enemies: *
Revelation 2:22-23
"So I will cast her on a bed of suffering, and I will make those who commit adultery with her suffer intensely, unless they repent of her ways. *I will strike her children dead.* Then all the churches will know that I am he who searches hearts and minds, and I will repay each of you according to your deeds. _


There is a long list of evil, terrorism, pedophilia and mass murders in the Bible.

Also you keep saying "Jesus said"...wouldn't "God said" be the fair comparison since you cited Allah's command to kill? Or are you 1 of those Jesus IS god folk? Which still wouldn't change the fact that the Christian God kills and commands people to kill for him ALOT!

So whats next? You going to go the semantic route an argue that Jesus didn't instruct *OTHERS* to kill making you still somehow technically correct in your statement? (Even if not by the point you were trying to make)


P.S. Man...having a God who tells you to kill, conquer, subjugate and discriminate in his name while hiding behind the guise of a V.P. spokesman promoting everlasting love, eternal understanding, forgiveness and compassion truly does suit the hypocritical (borderline Sociopathic) American mindset.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The bible is riddled with the same dangerous bullshit


Once again: cite Jesus Christ instructing his followers to kill on his behalf.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So whats next? You going to go the semantic route an argue that Jesus didn't instruct *OTHERS* to kill making you still somehow technically correct in your statement? (Even if not by the point you were trying to make)





Lord Kanti said:


> Once again: cite Jesus Christ instructing his followers to kill on his behalf.


hahahahaha.....case...in ...point.


"He believes the same thing Wednesday that he believed on Monday, no matter what happened Tuesday. Events can change; this man's beliefs never will." -Colbert


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> ok... here...
> Zechariah 13:3 NAB
> _If a man still prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall say to him, "You shall not live, because you have spoken a lie in the name of the Lord." When he prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall thrust him through. _
> 
> ...



I cited Mohammad clearly telling his follower to deceive and kill. You cannot find a single passage where Jesus Christ gives the same command.

I never cited Allah, you did that all on your own.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I cited Mohammad clearly telling his follower to deceive and kill. You cannot find a single passage where Jesus Christ gives the same command.
> 
> I never cited Allah, you did that all on your own.


you are correct...you cited Mohammad not Allah. My apologies.

We can ignore my point (the irrefutable one)....being that Christians are JUST as violent as Muslims regardless of if their magic spokesman told them to be or not. (which would make it better or worse in the eyes of their God I wonder? hhhmmm)

Better question. WHY do you think this distinction matters then? Why do you think it affects 2 billion people and how? If im wrong in how ive judged your statement how am I wrong?

Show your work, if you would.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Once again: cite Jesus Christ instructing his followers to kill on his behalf.


You're not familiar with Christianity, are you?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> you are correct...you cited Mohammad not allah. (though neither did I)
> 
> We can ignore my point (the irrefutable one)....being that Christians are JUST as violent as Muslims regardless of if their magic spokesman told them to or not.
> 
> ...


My citations are a part of my posts while your posts are full of implications. When you did finally cite you mentioned the Old Testament and a Revelation about condemning an angel to her sick bed and the death of her children. I can however cite what Jesus said about murder:

1 John 3:15 

New International Version
Anyone who hates a brother or sister is a murderer, and you know that no murderer has eternal life residing in him.



If you cannot see the importance in the founder of Islam commanding his followers to deceive and murder, then nothing I say will enlighten you.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> My citations are a part of my posts while your posts are full of implications. When you did finally cite you mentioned the Old Testament and a Revelation about condemning an angel to her sick bed and the death of her children. I can however cite what Jesus said about murder:
> 
> 1 John 3:15
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> You still haven't quoted Jesus instructing his followers to kill.
> 
> People are bigots now for being able to properly utilize language, read comprehensively, and cite correctly?


no, you are a bigot because you are a hateful little coward bitch.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You're not familiar with Christianity, are you?


He will clearly only acknowledge a literal example of his statement.

Old religious trick...cite something specific for example in text, then ignore the reality of that things literal impact (or lack there of) on the world.

e.g. Jesus doesn't tell followers to kill for him in scripture = Christians killing in the name of Jesus doesn't happen? Or at least that when it does happen it doesn't really represent (his) Christianity (argument of interpretation).

Mohammad tells followers to kill in scripture = All 2 billion Muslims are ingrained with the notion its ok to murder.

This guy seems to actually believe literal interpretation of the bible to be the correct and only way to view his religious text, contrary to how many rewrites...languages...authors..or centuries between each his book has gone through. Thus it seems in his mind, the same is true for every other scripture. 



Lord Kanti said:


> If you cannot see the importance in the founder of Islam commanding his followers to deceive and murder, then nothing I say will enlighten you.


If _YOU _cannot see the similarities between that and the Christian God (despite what Jesus did or didn't say...hes not God) then you are truly just making it up as you go._ If you can pick and choose whats true for you in your book why do you think Muslims incapable of the same?_

Way to cop out rather then show your work. Its not that "you cant teach me" its that you have nothing more to say. I can admit a valid point when its presented. You WERE right about your citing and I apologized for my mistake. If you actually expressed anything other then Muslims=bad I would at least politely hear you out but so far it just looks like you wont cause someone would rip it apart for basic unfounded bigotry.

Ive already made good headway there. Except maybe to other bible thumpers your semantic argument (which doesn't change the reality of violent christian nature 1 iota) is already pretty weak.

You might as well just come clean and admit Muslims scare you and your voting trump cause (at least in part) you want to keep out Syrians. Hows that for an assumption?


“Most world religions denounced war as a barbaric waste of human life. We treasured the teachings of these religions so dearly that we frequently had to wage war in order to impose them on other people.”
-Stewart


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> He will clearly only acknowledge a literal example of his statement.
> 
> Old religious trick...cite something specific for example in text, then ignore the reality of that things literal impact (or lack there of) on the world.
> 
> ...


You continue to bring up "God" and "Allah". I've quoted Jesus Christ and Mohammad. Their stance on murder and deception are polar opposites. You continue to try and lump the two religions together.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2015)

Im pretty sure its as inevitable as having a black president ruling your states. A full out clearly facist president for a change not a pretend not to be one.
i honestl;y think you yanks have let shit go on waaay too fucking long.
Most populations under a facist regime in the ''developed'' world managed to realize what was going on before the fucking 90s. Meaning techonology wasnt so advanced that the state couldnt have an overall supremacy over the masses like we see nowadays. 
Im very sure if yanks managed to get shit sorted and tried to overthrow the entities in power theyd be raped so far up their ass with drones and ignorant mind washed civilian killers (aka cops) and have media paint it in such a way that that all you walmart going fuckers would turn against yourselves and civil war would break out.
i gotta admit its almost cunning to see how america has been transformed in the 20th century. Such a shame


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> My citations are a part of my posts while your posts are full of implications. When you did finally cite you mentioned the Old Testament and a Revelation about condemning an angel to her sick bed and the death of her children. I can however cite what Jesus said about murder:
> 
> 1 John 3:15
> 
> ...


Citing Christianity nonsense to explain Islamic nonsense only works if you are an idiot.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> Citing Christianity nonsense to explain Islamic nonsense only works if you are an idiot.


Explain what exactly? I'm merely pointing out that they are polar opposites in regards to how the founders of each religion view deception and murder.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Explain what exactly? I'm merely pointing out that they are polar opposites in regards to how the founders of each religion view deception and murder.


You are pointing out what you would like to believe. The truth is that both religions are made up stories and constructed to deceive their followers with fantastical myths. 

Santa Clause is much better role model. He gives you things and you don't have to follow any pointless rituals nor admit that you at fault for something that you've done. He just loves you and gives you things.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Explain what exactly? I'm merely pointing out that they are polar opposites in regards to how the founders of each religion view deception and murder.


The point of "pointing out" being what exactly?

(No guys im just pointing at that thing....im not trying to make a statement or infer about what it means in any relevant worldly way...its not like Im saying that Muslims are violent by nature because their god says so or anything.....im just saying it "is" a thing literally....therefore Im still right _*and*_ not Islamophobic) 

P.S. So before when I said that I thought you were a bigot please dont misunderstand....its not that i _think _you're a bigot....its just the words I happened to write down in a particular order at the time expressing as much.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

The San Bernardino shooters were radicalized yet obtained visas. The media is stumped regarding what to do about it. They say Donald Trump is wrong, but you can hear the tremble in their voice as they begin to acknowledge that so far his plan is the best.

http://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/nb/mark-finkelstein/2015/12/10/mournful-mika-wonders-if-anyone-can-improve-trump-ban

Stumping begins around 26 minutes or so.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> You are pointing out what you would like to believe. The truth is that both religions are made up stories and constructed to deceive their followers with fantastical myths.
> 
> Santa Clause is much better role model. He gives you things and you don't have to follow any pointless rituals nor admit that you at fault for something that you've done. He just loves you and gives you things.


If you cannot cite then do not even bother to write. Save your blanket statements for yourself, winter is upon us.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Because Islam and Christianity was being lumped together. If you didn't have your head shoved so far up your ass load of implications and over generalizations I wouldn't have to spell everything out for you.


They should be lumped together as dysfunctional philosophies parading as truth. They are filled with lies and threats with no connection to anything real.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> *I can think for myself* and unlike you have facts to back up my claims. Mohammad authorized a hit on someone and I cited his words. You cannot even read the rollitup TOS. How can you expect to contribute to an adult conversation when you lack the skill of simple reading comprehension?


Obviously you cannot.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> They should be lumped together as dysfunctional philosophies parading as truth. They are filled with lies and threats with no connection to anything real.


One leader says murder is wrong, the other utilizes and authorizes it. You somehow claim both are the same. 

What will you claim next, that ultraviolet and infrared are essentially the same because they reside within the same spectrum? 

Fish and amphibians are the same because they both swim in water? 

Please, do go on and enlighten us all with your immense base of knowledge...


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> One leader says murder is wrong, the other utilizes and authorizes it. You somehow claim both are the same.
> 
> What will you claim next, that ultraviolet and infrared are essentially the same because they reside within the same spectrum?
> 
> ...


Keep digging


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> View attachment 3563144Keep digging


Can't. I'm standing on a solid foundation of facts.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Can't. I'm standing on a solid foundation of facts.


The bible is a work of fiction so is the Koran
Your foundation is delusional


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> The bible is a work of fiction so is the Koran
> Your foundation is delusional


Muslims are delusional? Was Mohammad delusional? Jesus Christ calling out hate and murder is delusional?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> One leader says murder is wrong, the other utilizes and authorizes it. You somehow claim both are the same.
> 
> What will you claim next, that ultraviolet and infrared are essentially the same because they reside within the same spectrum?
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.

Were saying that the comparison of literal text doesn't have anything to do with the reality that they are both violent. Both are a scapegoat for extremists to kill. Both have caused and continue to cause atrocities in their name...asked for or not (making your point moot).

You are hiding behind a semantic argument. No one is saying there aren't differences in the religions (mostly semantic). We are saying those differences (the one you keep dry humping specifically) have no bearing on the reality of the violence they _both_ create.

Given that is the case, why are you still pushing the importance of Christ's non-violent intent vs Mohammad's request for it? Doesn't seem to have made a difference.


Stop applying your love of literal holy scripture interpretation to conversation. There are lines...read between them.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> >Can't prove him wrong.
> >Break TOS and resort to name calling.
> 
> Still can't find a single verse spoken by Jesus commanding his followers to kill, can you?


So your evidence of superiority....
Is that I cant find a red herring despite it having no bearing on the point of the conversation?

Go back a few pages to where you started with a comparison between Mohammad and Jesus...read what people wrote to you, move past your original talking point and catch up. Then come back if you want to have a conversation. We've moved well past the words and started talking about their meanings and real world applications now. Join us!

Sorry about breaking your TOS .....all your bible talk made me horny.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So your evidence of superiority....
> Is that I cant find a red herring despite it having no bearing on the point of the conversation?
> 
> Your still an idiot.


There you go failing English again. 

My point still stands: Islam and Christianity are not the same. Mohammad and Jesus Christ were polar opposites regarding murder and deception.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Can't. I'm standing on a solid foundation of facts.


Facts? Do you really believe that you are armed with facts? Your beliefs sound more like religious idolatry and delusion than sane opinions.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> There you go failing English again.
> 
> My point still stands: Islam and Christianity are not the same. Mohammad and Jesus Christ were polar opposites regarding murder and deception.


Your point is moot because it is based on your personal beliefs and not on facts. You continue to lose ground.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> Your point is moot because it is based on your personal beliefs and not on facts. You continue to lose ground.


Obviously you don't know how citations work. Mohammad authorized an assassination and I quoted his words. My personal beliefs didn't even exist on this planet at the time of the ordered hit.

>hey, Mohammad. You want me to whack this guy?
>>I don't know...see what Kanti thinks.
>he hasn't been born yet.
>>Eh...go for it, but if anyone asks blame it on the Koran. As far as making it look like an accident goes: "leave it open for interpretation."


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Obviously you don't know how citations work. Mohammad authorized an assassination and I quoted his words. My personal beliefs didn't even exist on this planet at the time of the ordered hit.


Obviously!


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> One leader says murder is wrong, the other utilizes and authorizes it. You somehow claim both are the same.
> 
> What will you claim next, that ultraviolet and infrared are essentially the same because they reside within the same spectrum?
> 
> ...


You don't know a thing about Christianity and it was evident from the first sentence. Christians worship God, Jesus was his prophet and son, but ultimate authority rests in God. The same God that is Yewah and Allah, that tells his followers that he'll scatter those who don't believe in Him. /discussion


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> The San Bernardino shooters were radicalized yet obtained visas. The media is stumped regarding what to do about it. They say Donald Trump is wrong, but you can hear the tremble in their voice as they begin to acknowledge that so far his plan is the best.
> 
> http://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/nb/mark-finkelstein/2015/12/10/mournful-mika-wonders-if-anyone-can-improve-trump-ban
> 
> Stumping begins around 26 minutes or so.


Except one of them was born in the US. So please explain to me how he got a visa to enter the US?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You don't know a thing about Christianity and it was evident from the first sentence. Christians worship God, Jesus was his prophet and son, but ultimate authority rests in God. The same God that is Yewah and Allah, that tells his followers that he'll scatter those who don't believe in Him. /discussion


Christian:
Noun. 

A person who has received Christian baptism or is a believer in Jesus Christ and his teachings.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Except one of them was born in the US. So please explain to me how he got a visa to enter the US?


He must have sneaked in. Through his mother's vagina.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Christian:
> Noun.
> 
> A person who has received Christian baptism or is a believer in Jesus Christ and his teachings.


It's hilarious that you think you're correct yet so wrong. I actually am embarrassed for you. Go read the bible, child, and get back to me.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> It's hilarious that you think you're correct yet so wrong. I actually am embarrassed for you. Go read the bible, child, and get back to me.


Right after you show me where Jesus Christ tells his followers to deceive and murder those who oppose him.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Christian:
> Noun.
> 
> A person who has received Christian baptism or is a believer in Jesus Christ and his teachings.


"the Father is greater than I." John 14:28. QED.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> "the Father is greater than I." John 14:28. QED.


Is that Latin for "kill those who oppose me "?


----------



## superloud (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Right after you show me where Jesus Christ tells his followers to deceive and murder those who oppose him.


Deuteronomy 17:12 says if you do not follow the priest you shall be put to death. That's only one of many.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 12, 2015)

superloud said:


> Deuteronomy 17:12 says if you do not follow the priest you shall be put to death. That's only one of many.





Lord Kanti said:


> Is that Latin for "kill those who oppose me "?


"the Father is greater than me." John 14:28.

Bye Felicia.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 12, 2015)

superloud said:


> Deuteronomy 17:12 says if you do not follow the priest you shall be put to death. That's only one of many.


Jesus Christ didn't say that.


----------



## superloud (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Jesus Christ didn't say that.


The religon.as isent about Jesus it's about god. Jesus was a tool God used to get a job done


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 12, 2015)

Vagina........, see where that gets you.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey Kanti...this just fell out of your back pocket.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Once again: cite Jesus Christ instructing his followers to kill on his behalf.


Uhh.. that might be the argument you and FauxRoux are having, but I'm the other guy and I'm not constrained by it. _My_ argument is that Christianity is just as dangerous as Islam - or indeed, any unverifiable claim that promotes a certain kind of moral structure or value system is. You ever heard of the Ku Klux Klan? You know those guys have a book too... Christianity is an immoral and perverse religion, the same as Islam.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Uhh.. that might be the argument you and FauxRoux are having, but I'm the other guy and I'm not constrained by it. _My_ argument is that Christianity is just as dangerous as Islam - or indeed, any unverifiable claim that promotes a certain kind of moral structure or value system is. You ever heard of the Ku Klux Klan? You know those guys have a book too... Christianity is an immoral and perverse religion, the same as Islam.


No im pretty sure you and I are on the same page. I just like to rub the noses of bible thumpers in the circular argument that is the bible.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> No im pretty sure you and I are on the same page. I just like to rub the noses of bible thumpers in the circular argument that is the bible.


I'm not sure how the argument that Jesus said this and Mohammad said that makes any difference to the fact that both Christians and Muslims have killed and continue to kill in both names, Jesus and Mohammad, as you pointed out earlier. Now the goalposts will be moved to "Well, those are just crazy people, not _real_ Christians.. _Real_ Christians wouldn't do that...". No way, _real_ Christians wouldn't keep slaves.. _Real_ Christians wouldn't subjugate an entire group of people.. _Real_ Christians hate the sin, not the sinner.. And all the other logical fallacies we've heard a million times before.. Like you said, it's all semantics. 

And the reality remains, religious people - Christian and Muslim - rationalize their actions by what they believe and innocent people die every day because of it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 13, 2015)

Ju


Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure how the argument that Jesus said this and Mohammad said that makes any difference to the fact that both Christians and Muslims have killed and continue to kill in both names, Jesus and Mohammad, as you pointed out earlier. Now the goalposts will be moved to "Well, those are just crazy people, not _real_ Christians.. _Real_ Christians wouldn't do that...". No way, _real_ Christians wouldn't keep slaves.. _Real_ Christians wouldn't subjugate an entire group of people.. _Real_ Christians hate the sin, not the sinner.. And all the other logical fallacies we've heard a million times before.. Like you said, it's all semantics.
> 
> And the reality remains, religious people - Christian and Muslim - rationalize their actions by what they believe and innocent people die every day because of it


It's the truth. People committing horrendous acts are not real christians.

People who are Christians are those who follow the teachings of Jesus christ. Not deuteronomy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 13, 2015)

Any FYI, revelations is a foretelling and is not part of the teachings of jesus.

When you are comparing religions, it is helpful to know about the religions.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ju
> 
> It's the truth. People committing horrendous acts are not real christians.
> 
> People who are Christians are those who follow the teachings of Jesus christ. Not deuteronomy.


Yeah yeah, just like I said you would say before... 

Christian psycho murders innocent people - says he's a Christian and/or was influenced by Christianity - other self-proclaimed Christians, like you, say he's not a true Christian..

Muslim psycho murders innocent people - says he's a Muslim and/or was influenced by Islam - self-proclaimed Christians, like you, blame _Islam_..

Now isn't that interesting...

Here's the reality. You can have it one way or the other, not both. Either we blame Christianity & Islam or we blame the individual psycho Christian or Muslim. You don't get to blame the individual psycho for Christianity but then all of Islam when a Muslim does the exact same thing.

See how that works?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any FYI, revelations is a foretelling and is not part of the teachings of jesus.
> 
> When you are comparing religions, it is helpful to know about the religions.


FYI, the bible is made up fairy tale bullshit with no basis in reality


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> FYI, the bible is made up fairy tale bullshit with no basis in reality


The two religions are different. Whether or not you believe in any of them is irrelevant.

To understand Islam you have to understand the religion of islam. To compare Islam to Christianity you have to understand BOTH religions.

So it is ridiculous to blast people for providing information on the religions you are currently debating.

Which is what many in here are doing to Katie and what you are now doing to me.

Again, you don't have to believe anything to discuss religion and the teachings of that religion.

Noone is trying to convert anyone here, so chill out.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ju
> 
> It's the truth. People committing horrendous acts are not real christians.
> 
> People who are Christians are those who follow the teachings of Jesus christ. Not deuteronomy.


Jesus killed a kid.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The two religions are different. Whether or not you believe in any of them is irrelevant.
> 
> To understand Islam you have to understand the religion of islam. To compare Islam to Christianity you have to understand BOTH religions.
> 
> ...


Christianity and Islam both promote violence..

"Think not that I am come to send peace on earth: I came not to send peace, but a sword." -Matthew 10:34

"Strike terror into God's enemies, and your enemies" -Quran 8:60

..and they're both used to justify pretty horrible things (slavery, racism/sexism, discrimination, murder, etc.)

Both have been influential to mass murderers and terrorists all throughout human history

Both are unverifiable by nature

Both - in at least some point during history - have sentenced apostates to death 

It would seem they have more in common than you might think...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> People committing horrendous acts are not real christians.


does that go for muslims too then?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ju
> 
> It's the truth. People committing horrendous acts are not real christians.
> 
> People who are Christians are those who follow the teachings of Jesus christ. Not deuteronomy.


Oh come off it. If Anders Breveik isn't a "real Christian," then Sayeed Farook isn't a "real Muslim." If the KKK aren't "real Christians," then Daesh isn't "real Islam." The argument that "people committing horrendous acts are not real Christians [but if a Muslim does it he's a real Muslim]" is one the stupidest most illogical thing I've read. It's a huge double standard.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> does that go for muslims too then?


If it goes against their teachings than yes. They would be considered backwards or false.

There are different types of muslims.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 13, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh come off it. If Anders Breveik isn't a "real Christian," then Sayeed Farook isn't a "real Muslim." If the KKK aren't "real Christians," then Daesh isn't "real Islam." The argument that "people committing horrendous acts are not real Christians [but if a Muslim does it he's a real Muslim]" is one the stupidest most illogical thing I've read. It's a huge double standard.


I never said if a Muslim does it he is a true muslim.

It is an assumption of yours that I distrust all muslims.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 13, 2015)

Most of you make assumptions instead of asking.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Most of you make assumptions instead of asking.


You're absolutely right, assumptions are being made. some fair, some unfair.

But...in the name of being fair.

If you play devils advocate about a semantic argument its common sense that people will assume you're taking the opposite points stance. That should be obvious. I don't think it poor form to make that assumption and if you don't want it taken that way you should declare your actual stance from the start.

Otherwise it COULD be constrewn as backtracking. Which the church practically invented.

2. Sunday school is not a religious education. Its indoctrination. Cite your theological education and the university its from and then you and I can talk about "education on religion". I have a minor in history and a bookshelf full of theology on MANY denominations. The beliefs that drive people are fascinating and diverse.

The "word" of Jesus was written over a span of 1500 yrs by over 40 authors and was edited down like a carved up turkey by Emperor Constantine in the 4th century (this is a point of fact by the way...Vatican scholars even agree on it) Why? Because it was fiscally viable, helping centralize power in a time of economic downfall.

So technically one could argue that the Koran only having 1 version is a more "valid" interpretation of the word of God then the bible....same for the gospel of Judas or Mary. This doesn't disprove your faith...or detract from it I imagine. Nor should it, I suppose.

Anyway....getting into a debate about the validity of religious text is asinine. 1 is not BETTER or more correct (despite what they tell you at service when that donation cup starts getting passed around). It will always come down to the personal message taken by the individual.

Peoples expression of religion is in fact a huge indicator as to the nature of the individual, not necessarily the religion.

If you want to tell me Jesus is about love and Mohammad isn't and turn it into justification for not helping refugees or to discriminate people?

OK...nothing against Christians but that individual is an asshole and a bigot.


If you simply want to live IN our wonderfully diverse world sharing a happy, healthy life with all, _despite_ what any 1 passage in your holy text says and regardless of which religion it comes from?

You're probably like the other majority of rational people on the planet and I'll likely be glad to know you.


In most cases the unspoken or "interpreted" ideals of a religion (which generally change slowly over time as a society evolves) are merely pretense for an individual or community to rationalize and validate socially accepted prejudices.

The current "argument" isn't about the perceived validity or semantic debate as to certain passages in either the bible or Koran (as Lord Kanti would have us believe). He made a comparison that Jesus never ordered a death but Mohammad did. Lord Kanti would like us to believe that making this comparison does not insinuate an underlying meaning or prejudice.... and who knows, maybe he just interjects comments to troll and ISN'T a bigot. Doesn't really matter.

The point is Lord Kanti's comparison is leading and a clear example that Muslims are frequently believed to be violent by nature as a result of their religion. This is a social prejudice being exploited through faith. Maybe not BY the church specifically but let's face it...they haven't run their own show in this country for a loooong time. Just like they didn't run the show back when Constantine (and company) decided what Christian faith should be comprised of to better benefit the empire.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 13, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> The point is Lord Kanti's comparison is leading and a clear example that Muslims are frequently believed to be violent by nature as a result of their religion. This is a social prejudice being exploited through faith.


They are violent based on their track record as they use their twisted version of Islam to justify their insatiable thirst to murder innocents who don't follow the Islamic Herd.

It is what it is. Has nothing to do with some pie in the sky crap of "social prejudice".


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> They are violent based on their track record as they use their twisted version of Islam to justify their insatiable thirst to murder innocents who don't follow the Islamic Herd.
> 
> It is what it is. Has nothing to do with some pie in the sky crap of "social prejudice".


They are violent based on their track record as they use their twisted version of Christianity to justify their insatiable thirst to murder innocents who don't follow the Christian Herd.

It is what it is.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 13, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> They are violent based on their track record as they use their twisted version of Islam to justify their insatiable thirst to murder innocents who don't follow the Islamic Herd.
> 
> It is what it is. Has nothing to do with some pie in the sky crap of "social prejudice".


The fact that you're using "us vs them" terms clearly shows you dont get it. There are Muslims and there are Muslim extremists. If you dont see a distinction or the parallel with other faiths then you're actively choosing not too.

It has nothing to do with utopian ideals. You even said...


Uncle Ben said:


> version of Islam


doesn't that imply that there can be more then 1 interpretation? 

Boiling down a complex international situation spanning economic, social and religious issues into a simple "us vs them" soapbox is ignorant, shortsighted and lazy. 

But hey, whatever makes you feel safer I guess. Knock yourself out. I prefer to think objectively.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> does that go for muslims too then?


Except that Mohammad committed horrendous acts. Try again.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> They are violent based on their track record as they use their twisted version of Islam to justify their insatiable thirst to murder innocents who don't follow the Islamic Herd.
> 
> It is what it is. Has nothing to do with some pie in the sky crap of "social prejudice".


>Twisted

You don't have to twist anything. Deception and murder are tools that regularly come up in Islam as Mohammad utilized them regularly and preached for their utilization.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

https://archive.is/JoHUZ

I never heard of this poster child. I stopped watching MSNBC and switched to CNBC for my stock news. Since I stopped day trading I haven't watched either in a very long time. 

Apparently he claimed Islamophobia kept him on the no fly list, yet he was arrested abroad along with others for operating within an ISIS terror cell.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Except that Mohammad committed horrendous acts. Try again.


I think you're confused. You aren't an authority on other peoples moral interpretations. You dont set the bar we need to reach to prove something.

Why dont YOU prove that Muslims are inherently violent as a result of Muhammad's teachings as opposed to simply violent like any other group.
See how that works?

You are using the Koran/Bible comparison to validate a fallacious viewpoint.

So again... YOU prove that Muslims are inherently violent as a result of Muhammad's teachings as opposed to simply violent like any other group. As that IS what you are saying by your comparison.

Well gosh...since you cant...by you're logic im right (regardless of whatever the answer im implying is) 

*TAUTOLOGY:* (a sub-category of circular argument) defining terms or qualifying an argument in such a way that it would be impossible to disprove the argument. Often, the rationale for the argument is merely a restatement of the conclusion in different words.

Anyway...It strikes me that if 1 of 2 groups teaches peace but neither follows the teaching, to then use it to argue some sort of moral distinction is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I think you're confused. You aren't an authority on other peoples moral interpretations. You dont set the bar we need to reach to prove something.
> 
> Why dont YOU prove that Muslims are inherently violent as a result of Muhammad's teachings as opposed to simply violent like any other group.
> See how that works?
> ...


You still want to say that the word "YES" is open to interpretation....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> You still want to say that the word "YES" is open to interpretation....


Interpretations are irrelevant. Both books have used to justify horrible things throughout history.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Interpretations are irrelevant. Both books have used to justify horrible things throughout history.


Comparisons can be made about anything, regardless of what importance you personally attach to the subject at hand. Mohammad called for murder and deceit while Jesus Christ calls hate equal to murder and both being wrong. A member claims both religions teach the same thing, yet clearly they do not. Faux keeps trying to drag nearly 2 billion Muslims into this discussion while I'm comparing 2 men: Mohammad and Jesus Christ. My intent was to point out that these teachings are different and since not a single person can prove me wrong by quoting Jesus Christ ordering an assassination or ordering followers to kill non-believers, I stand correct. 

Imply, over generalize, utilize every fallacy you can think of, but on multiple occasions Mohammad utilized deceit, murder, and taught Muslims that it is acceptable to lie. That is a key difference between the two teachings and your personal beliefs are once again irrelevant to the facts.

Fast food may not be healthy, but that doesn't mean different fast foods cannot be compared to one another. Your placed value on any given subject doesn't detract from their existence.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Comparisons can be made about anything, regardless of what importance you personally attach to the subject at hand. Mohammad called for murder and deceit while Jesus Christ calls hate equal to murder and both being wrong. A member claims both religions teach the same thing, yet clearly they do not. Faux keeps trying to drag nearly 2 billion Muslims into this discussion while I'm comparing 2 men: Mohammad and Jesus Christ. My intent was to point out that these teachings are different and since not a single person can prove me wrong by quoting Jesus Christ ordering an assassination or ordering followers to kill non-believers, I stand correct.
> 
> Imply, over generalize, utilize every fallacy you can think of, but on multiple occasions Mohammad utilized deceit, murder, and taught Muslims that it is acceptable to lie. That is a key difference between the two teachings and your personal beliefs are once again irrelevant to the facts.
> 
> Fast food may not be healthy, but that doesn't mean different fast foods cannot be compared to one another. Your placed value on any given subject doesn't detract from their existence.


If one is good (Christianity) and one is bad (Islam), then why do people kill innocent people in the name of both?

It would seem to me _both_ are equally as bad as both of them promote an unverifiable narrative based on faith, not evidence

If Jesus only teaches good, then why have Christians throughout history committed the exact same things Muslims have?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If one is good (Christianity) and one is bad (Islam), then why do people kill innocent people in the name of both?
> 
> It would seem to me _both_ are equally as bad as both of them promote an unverifiable narrative based on faith, not evidence
> 
> If Jesus only teaches good, then why have Christians throughout history committed the exact same things Muslims have?


If knives are used as eating utensils, then why have they been used as tools for people to stab one another with? 

Cool fallacy game, Ahmed.


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> If knives are used as eating utensils, then why have they been used as tools for people to stab one another with?
> 
> Cool fallacy game, Ahmed.


I don't get this argument Christianity isent about Jesus Christ it is about God and ther is alot of shit in the Bible that you get put to death for including not following god.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> I don't get this argument Christianity isent about Jesus Christ it is about God and ther is alot of shit in the Bible that you get put to death for including not following god.


Christianity isn't about Christ? Do I need to post the definition again or has this generation forgotten how to read a dictionary?


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Christianity isn't about Christ? Do I need to post the definition again or has this generation forgotten how to read a dictionary?


So what was Christianity befor jesus came?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> So what was Christianity befor jesus came?


Dinosaurs. 

Do you want to play the fallacy game as well?


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Dinosaurs.
> 
> Do you want to play the fallacy game as well?


No I'm trying to learn something at this point. Dinosaurs? Do you not have a real answer?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

Christianity is a perversion of worshipping the god of the bible. Never does the bible say become a christian and you will be saved. It says "believers" will be saved. A christian is one who tries to be "like" christ. The bible teaches christ was an EXAMPLE, not one who we are supposed to be. Otherwise, why would we need christ if we had millions of "little jesus's" running around? 
Jesus had a job in the bible, and he fulfilled it perfectly. But so did samson, gideon, david, paul, nathan, ezra, ehud, lot, job, and many others. They were not trying to be like jesus, but rather did the job appointed to them. 

So to say "christians" are following what the bible says is a contradiction in itself. REad the fucking book


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> So what was Christianity befor jesus came?


Simon the Sorcerers religion


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> No I'm trying to learn something at this point. Dinosaurs? Do you not have a real answer?


I think I misread your post. 

Based on the definition of "Christian" Christianity didn't exist before Christ.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> *TAUTOLOGY:* (a sub-category of circular argument) defining terms or qualifying an argument in such a way that it would be impossible to disprove the argument. Often, the rationale for the argument is merely a restatement of the conclusion in different words.





Lord Kanti said:


> My intent was to point out that these teachings are different and since not a single person can prove me wrong by quoting Jesus Christ ordering an assassination or ordering followers to kill non-believers, I stand correct.


Little slow on the uptake.



Lord Kanti said:


> A member claims both religions teach the same thing, yet clearly they do not.


Pretty sure NO ONE said that. EVERYONE is pointing our that your point is a non-sequitur since it has no bearing on if either group is violent. Thus erroneous.

Here's where we're loosing you...THIS may be true...


Lord Kanti said:


> on multiple occasions Mohammad utilized deceit, murder, and taught Muslims that it is acceptable to lie.


Here's the part where you loose the credibility...


Lord Kanti said:


> That is a key difference between the two teachings and your personal beliefs are once again irrelevant to the facts.


You saying you believe this is key is YOUR belief. Which is no more valid. It is not a fact. If it is a fact that this or any other teaching is responsible for extremism prove it. SHOW the impact of these verses on the Muslim population. In other words prove that Islamic extremism is based on Islamic teaching and not a slew of socio-economic/political issues.

But regardless of how many times we show our work you've undoubtedly glazed over already and resorted back to...

*TAUTOLOGY:* (a sub-category of circular argument) defining terms or qualifying an argument in such a way that it would be impossible to disprove the argument. Often, the rationale for the argument is merely a restatement of the conclusion in different words.




superloud said:


> No I'm trying to learn something at this point. Dinosaurs? Do you not have a real answer?


So far no he does not. He wont give a straight answer. Its a good way not to be proven wrong.


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Christianity is a perversion of worshipping the god of the bible. Never does the bible say become a christian and you will be saved. It says "believers" will be saved. A christian is one who tries to be "like" christ. The bible teaches christ was an EXAMPLE, not one who we are supposed to be. Otherwise, why would we need christ if we had millions of "little jesus's" running around?
> Jesus had a job in the bible, and he fulfilled it perfectly. But so did samson, gideon, david, paul, nathan, ezra, ehud, lot, job, and many others. They were not trying to be like jesus, but rather did the job appointed to them.
> 
> So to say "christians" are following what the bible says is a contradiction in itself. REad the fucking book


I've tried. Maybe I need to read it more like a fairy tale instead of a work of fact. Every time I start reading I just get mad


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I think I misread your post.
> 
> Based on the definition of "Christian" Christianity didn't exist before Christ.


Ok so what was the religon before jesus?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> I've tried. Maybe I need to read it more like a fairy tale instead of a work of fact. Every time I start reading I just get mad


It's easier to be close-minded and not give something a chance than it is to be open-minded enough to try to see if maybe oneself is wrong.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> Ok so what was the religon before jesus?


Your not serious right?


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Your not serious right?


Yes I'm serious we have a bc and an ad so wat was in the bc


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> Yes I'm serious we have a bc and an ad so wat was in the bc


uum...Jesus was a self proclaimed Jew. He identified as such. The religion known as Christianity didn't come about until around 300A.D. which would be about 250 years (obviously) after Jesus or any of the apostles (attributed for having written the gospels) would have lived. Until then it was a collection of Judaic Cults not unlike kabbalah. There were a number of Gnostic groups, some worshiping John, Luke, Mary and even Judas.


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> It's easier to be close-minded and not give something a chance than it is to be open-minded enough to try to see if maybe oneself is wrong.


Even tho I haven't read the book. I know there is absolutely nothing in it that proves anyone right or wrong when it comes to their beliefs in God and the afterlife and all that. I am open minded I question the existence of god. I don't blindly belive it exist but also have no reason to belive it dosent. I do know 8f I ever found out God was what people said it was I would despise it. There is way to much preventable evil that goes on for me to worship a God if it does exist.


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> uum...Jesus was a self proclaimed Jew. He identified as such. The religion known as Christianity didn't come about until around 300A.D. Which would be about 300 years after Jesus or any of the apostles would have lived.


Ok so now I belive in it even less. Thank you for giving an answer instead of talking to me like I'm an idiot.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> If knives are used as eating utensils, then why have they been used as tools for people to stab one another with?
> 
> Cool fallacy game, Ahmed.


Then you don't get to blame all Muslims for their interpretation of Islam

Why can't you accept that organized religion - especially in government - and in any form - is dangerous? Doesn't matter if it's Sharia Law in Pakistan or a Christian theocracy in America. It's dangerous because it's *unverifiable*, that means that anything can be justified based on anyone's interpretation since none of it can be proven one way or the other. That's how you end up with Southern Baptist Christians using the bible to justify integration while the Ku Klux Klan uses the exact same book to justify segregation. That's why you end up with radical jihadist Muslims who blow themselves up in a crowded market and Muslims who condemn them - both beliefs, exact same book. 

You starting to catch on here? They're not dangerous for what they say, they're dangerous because they're used to justify atrocities.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> Even tho I haven't read the book. I know there is absolutely nothing in it that proves anyone right or wrong when it comes to their beliefs in God and the afterlife and all that. I am open minded I question the existence of god. I don't blindly belive it exist but also have no reason to belive it dosent. I do know 8f I ever found out God was what people said it was I would despise it. There is way to much preventable evil that goes on for me to worship a God if it does exist.


Should have just stopped at "EVEN THO I HAVEN'T READ THE BOOK".

You are standing on an opinion you have based on what? Your own opinion? 

Open-minded people study both sides of the subject extensively. They can be wrong, and often are, but aren't opposed to finding out the truth - no matter how much it may go against what they believed to be true. 

You are a believer in something other than absolute truth, a truth that each individual determines based on their own experiences. I believe in absolute truth - there are things that are true whether one believes it or not. That way, when I die, my truth doesn't just die with me. Truth lives on, only my beliefs die with me.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Should have just stopped at "EVEN THO I HAVEN'T READ THE BOOK".
> You are standing on an opinion you have based on what? Your own opinion?
> Open-minded people study both sides of the subject extensively. They can be wrong, and often are, but aren't opposed to finding out the truth - no matter how much it may go against what they believed to be true.


Hold on there......if he can trust his own opinion which is based on his own experience that's fine. As long as the person has the desire to continue learning and exploring, which he seems to be doing right now. I think hes doing ok.

Just because you hear both sides of something doesn't mean you choose "right". It just means your making a more well rounded decision. But even then It can still be subjective sometimes. In which case his "gut" is all hes got, so he better trust it.


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Should have just stopped at "EVEN THO I HAVEN'T READ THE BOOK".
> 
> You are standing on an opinion you have based on what? Your own opinion?
> 
> ...


But no one can say what is true and not true in a book that is thousands of years old and filled with tales that defy all logic.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Little slow on the uptake.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure NO ONE said that. EVERYONE is pointing our that your point is a non-sequitur since it has no bearing on if either group is violent. Thus erroneous.
> ...


It doesn't matter what I believe, the word "YES" is not open to interpretation.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> But no one can say what is true and not true in a book that is thousands of years old and filled with tales that defy all logic.


How would you know the logic of what is in the bible if you've never tried to understand it? How could you know that it can or can't be proven if you don't understand it? You don't know any of the symbolism, prophecy, or many other details that prove its truth.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> It doesn't matter what I believe, the word "YES" is not open to interpretation.


*TAUTOLOGY:* (a sub-category of circular argument) defining terms or qualifying an argument in such a way that it would be impossible to disprove the argument. Often, the rationale for the argument is merely a restatement of the conclusion in different words.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Hold on there......if he can trust his own opinion which is based on his own experience that's fine. As long as the person has the desire to continue learning and exploring, which he seems to be doing right now. I think hes doing ok.
> 
> Just because you hear both sides of something doesn't mean you choose "right". It just means your making a more well rounded decision. But even then It can still be subjective sometimes. In which case his "gut" is all hes got, so he better trust it.


One person may experience life and rejoice, while another may be constantly bombarded by pain - still the truth is the truth. So his opinion based on experiences is subjective - especially when it comes to his experiences with something he's never experienced (based on his own admission). 

Someone may continue to learn and explore, but have already decided not to hear the truth no matter how much it can be proven (ie. people who celebrate christmas and church on sunday even though both are ridiculously ignorant of what the bible says).


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> How would you know the logic of what is in the bible if you've never tried to understand it? How could you know that it can or can't be proven if you don't understand it? You don't know any of the symbolism, prophecy, or many other details that prove its truth.


Umm just because I haven't read it front to back dosent mean I haven't spent most my life hearing and reading the stories. You making assumptions that I don't know of wats in the bible just because I haven't read it all.


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> How would you know the logic of what is in the bible if you've never tried to understand it? How could you know that it can or can't be proven if you don't understand it? You don't know any of the symbolism, prophecy, or many other details that prove its truth.


Just one example johna and the whale


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> *TAUTOLOGY:* (a sub-category of circular argument) defining terms or qualifying an argument in such a way that it would be impossible to disprove the argument. Often, the rationale for the argument is merely a restatement of the conclusion in different words.


Volume 5, Book 59, Number 369:

Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah:

Allah's Apostle said, "Who is willing to kill Ka'b bin Al-Ashraf who has hurt Allah and His Apostle?" Thereupon Muhammad bin Maslama got up saying, "O Allah's Apostle! Would you like that I kill him?" The Prophet said, "Yes," Muhammad bin Maslama said, "Then allow me to say a (false) thing (i.e. to deceive Kab). "The Prophet said, "You may say it." 

Do give us all your interpretation of the meaning behind the word "YES"


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> Umm just because I haven't read it front to back dosent mean I haven't spent most my life hearing and reading the stories. You making assumptions that I don't know of wats in the bible just because I haven't read it all.


???? You are saying you haven't read it all, but reject it because of what you have read? How do you know you didn't miss a main point? How do you know the stories you heard from others were true? How do you know anything for yourself if you just always receive it third hand?

I believed a lot of things about god and the bible before i read and studied it every day, now i just look back at myself as ignorant. Hey man, we can all be wrong especially if we don't take the time to know for sure we're right. 

Don't listen to me, though, because i'm just some guy.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Someone may continue to learn and explore, but have already decided not to hear the truth no matter how much it can be proven (ie. people who celebrate christmas and church on sunday even though both are ridiculously ignorant of what the bible says).


Are you trying to save them? 

well for all those jesus folk in the room I might remind them

*2 Timothy 2:14-26*
*14*Keep reminding God’s people of these things.Warn them before God against quarreling about words; it is of no value, and only ruins those who listen. *15*Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a worker who does not need to be ashamed and who correctly handles the word of truth. *16*Avoid godless chatter, because those who indulge in it will become more and more ungodly. *17*Their teaching will spread like gangrene.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Volume 5, Book 59, Number 369:
> 
> Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah:
> 
> ...


*TAUTOLOGY:* (a sub-category of circular argument) defining terms or qualifying an argument in such a way that it would be impossible to disprove the argument. Often, the rationale for the argument is merely a restatement of the conclusion in different words.

everyone agrees...he said it...so what?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Are you trying to save them?
> 
> well for all those jesus folk in the room I might remind them
> 
> ...


“Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces."


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> ???? You are saying you haven't read it all, but reject it because of what you have read? How do you know you didn't miss a main point? How do you know the stories you heard from others were true? How do you know anything for yourself if you just always receive it third hand?
> 
> I believed a lot of things about god and the bible before i read and studied it every day, now i just look back at myself as ignorant. Hey man, we can all be wrong especially if we don't take the time to know for sure we're right.
> 
> Don't listen to me, though, because i'm just some guy.


Where did I say I reject it? I said I question the existance of god. And that the bible can not prove anyone right or wrong wich is 100% fact.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> Where did I say I reject it? I said I question the existance of god. And that the bible can not prove anyone right or wrong wich is 100% fact.


100% fact? Maybe you should study the prophecies. It should only take the rest of your life to figure them all out. good luck


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> “Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces."


"Let them alone. They are blind leaders of the blind. And if the blind leads the blind, both will fall into the ditch" (Matthew 15:14).


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> 100% fact? Maybe you should study the prophecies. It should only take the rest of your life to figure them all out. good luck


are you saying you've figured them all out?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't worry everyone - Jeb Bush is going to destroy isis

have a nice day


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Don't worry everyone - Jeb Bush is going to destroy isis
> 
> have a nice day


you too man


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> are you saying you've figured them all out?


did you read the part where it says it takes a lifetime - i'm depositing my lifetime of studies daily. Clear enough


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> 100% fact? Maybe you should study the prophecies. It should only take the rest of your life to figure them all out. good luck


Why study the prophecies? I go threw life with a completely open mind. Or I could read a book written thousands of years ago say it's truth and have a closed mind to all other options. I'll choose to get my answers about life from life not a book written along time ago.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> *TAUTOLOGY:* (a sub-category of circular argument) defining terms or qualifying an argument in such a way that it would be impossible to disprove the argument. Often, the rationale for the argument is merely a restatement of the conclusion in different words.
> 
> everyone agrees...he said it...so what?


You keep blathering on about my supposed beliefs as if I wrote the Koran and Hadith. You continually make assumptions and draw your own conclusions that ultimately are the fruit of your own beliefs. I posted black and white quotes from the books of Islam and Christianity that are polar opposite from one another, cited evidence that the religions are not the same, yet somehow this is not evidence, but just my personal beliefs according to several posters here. 

As @Flaming Pie said, personal beliefs are irrelevant in regards to this discussion. 

You bring up Muslims being inherently violent. 
Your friend brought up one religion being good, the other evil... if anyone is injecting personal belief into this discussion it is not I.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> You keep blathering on about my supposed beliefs as if I wrote the Koran and Hadith.


No, were going on about you expressing a sentiment that isn't true and your inability to show proof of the implications of a comparison you've made. Other then the literal words you referenced to make it.

So yes these words are a physical thing on paper that preach parallel things, that is true. The insinuation made by pointing them out is still unsubstantiated. ball->your court..... still.....



Lord Kanti said:


> You continually make assumptions and draw your own conclusions that ultimately are the fruit of your own beliefs.


What assumptions have we made?



Lord Kanti said:


> I posted black and white quotes from the books of Islam and Christianity that are polar opposite from one another, cited evidence that the religions are not the same, yet somehow this is not evidence, but just my personal beliefs according to several posters here.


So you say the "black and white quotes" are relevant evidence of difference. How is it relevant? Are you simply saying its relevant proof that there is a literal difference in teachings?... (Cause telling me cats aren't dogs would just be fuckin stupid)... Or are you saying its relevant because that difference in teaching is having an impact on its followers or the world in some tangible way?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> No, were going on about you expressing a sentiment that isn't true and your inability to show proof of the implications of a comparison you've made. Other then the literal words you referenced to make it.
> 
> So yes these words are a physical thing on paper that preach parallel things, that is true. The insinuation made by pointing them out is still unsubstantiated. ball->your court..... still.....
> 
> ...


You honestly cannot tell what the difference is between one religious founder telling his followers not to hate or kill and another, previously compared to as being similar to the other telling followers to kill? If one chooses to kill one is not following Christ's teachings, thus driving a polar wedge between the two religions. 

Once again: Christianity and Islam are not the same.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

....sigh....so your contribution was literally that cats aren't dogs.....got it.

Well my apologies for delving...my mistake....


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> If one chooses to kill one is not following Christ's teachings, thus driving a polar wedge between the two religions.
> 
> .


Here is your problem, you believe in a deity. 



Lord Kanti said:


> Once again: Christianity and Islam are not the same.


Wrong! Both believe in fictional deities, both have killed in the name of their deity, and both have large groups of followers who are easily manipulated. I say they are pretty much the same idiotic group.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> ....sigh....so your contribution was literally that cats aren't dogs.....got it.
> 
> Well my apologies for delving...my mistake....


Christianity was being directly compared to Islam. That comparison was incorrect. I repeated myself several times: my personal beliefs do not alter the fact that the two religions differ to a point that they are not comparable to one another in the given context. One denounces hate and murder, the other promotes deception and murder. To back up my claim I cited texts from both religions citing each founder. 

You and others continued to try and pin implications and assumptions by attempting to associate undeclared personal opinion as if such opinion would alter either citation.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Here is your problem, you believe in a deity.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Both believe in fictional deities, both have killed in the name of their deity, and both have large groups of followers who are easily manipulated. I say they are pretty much the same idiotic group.


Cite where I state my personal beliefs. 

Over generalizing is not fact. 

You cannot say apples and oranges are the same. 

BOTH HAVE SEEDS
BOTH ARE SWEET
BOTH ARE ACIDIC 
BOTH HAVE SKIN
BOTH COME FROM TREES

You're comparing followers of one religion to another, I am comparing one religion to another.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Cite where I state my personal beliefs.
> 
> Over generalizing is not fact.
> 
> .


My mistake, so you do not believe in a deity? Good for you if this is true.



Lord Kanti said:


> You cannot say apples and oranges are the same.
> 
> BOTH HAVE SEEDS
> BOTH ARE SWEET
> ...


Are both not fruits? The end result is the same, they both provide nutrients to the body. Much like Islam and Christianity, while they appear different at first glance, they both provide hate and discrimination.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Are both not fruits? The end result is the same, they both provide nutrients to the body. Much like Islam and Christianity, while they appear different at first glance, they both provide hate and discrimination.


And you found their NUT


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> And you found their NUT


Why did you delete your other post? I was hoping you would have an intelligent rebuttal but I guess that may be too much to ask for, from somebody who believes in a deity.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> And you found their NUT


Yes, yes I did, several million actually. They are the followers of (insert any religion).


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> My mistake, so you do not believe in a deity? Good for you if this is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Are both not fruits? The end result is the same, they both provide nutrients to the body. Much like Islam and Christianity, while they appear different at first glance, they both provide hate and discrimination.


But in the end they are completely different fruits. Apples are not oranges. 

The more you know .gif


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> But in the end they are completely different fruits. Apples are not oranges.
> 
> The more you know .gif


Okay, apples are not oranges, we get it. Continue telling us how Islam and Christianity are sooooo different.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> So what was Christianity befor jesus came?


Christianity didn't exist before christ. 

Wow. How can you not know that?


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Why did you delete your other post? I was hoping you would have an intelligent rebuttal but I guess that may be too much to ask for, from somebody who believes in a deity.


It was a gif of Adam Sandler saying "BULLSHIT"....

Your mistake is to belittle anybody for their belief! I decided that antagonizing Kanti for his interpretation of the dif. between 2 religions that actually BOTH preach LOVE and PEACE will be pointless! He (and you) will never change how you believe. NO matter how wrong you are!

Everyone has the RIGHT to believe in what they want. Cutting them down for it is NOT how you win ANY argument.

You have only made yourself look like a fool, just as much as "Lord" Kanti !

BTW, I am agnostic, I do not believe (as you say) in any deity...

Just what I believe in is MY business and not for you to ASSUME!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> It was a gif of Adam Sandler saying "BULLSHIT"....
> 
> Your mistake is to belittle anybody for their belief! I decided that antagonizing Kanti for his interpretation of the dif. between 2 religions that actually BOTH preach LOVE and PEACE will be pointless! He (and you) will never change how you believe. NO matter how wrong you are!
> 
> ...


First of all, I did not belittle anybody in this post about their beliefs, kindly point it out where I did. Second, everything I said was a fact. You may disprove anything I posted but you will fail miserably. Go on, have at it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Here is your problem, you believe in a deity.


And your problem is harrassing people who have a right to believe what they want. Not cool.

Millions believe in a higher power which gives them purpose, comfort, internal peace....religious credos that dictate what's right and what's wrong. Religious credos, laws and mores......from which societies' laws are derived from - thou shall not kill, thou shall not steal, etc.

More power to them......


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> First of all, I did not belittle anybody in this post about their beliefs, kindly point it out where I did. Second, everything I said was a fact. You may disprove anything I posted but you will fail miserably. Go on, have at it.


"but I guess that may be too much to ask for, from somebody who believes in a deity." YOUR EXACT WORDS.

That's a dis ! You do know what "dis" means right? Disrespectful, belittling etc, etc.

Oh LOOK! NO fail!

OH LOOK! UB feels the same way I do, posted the exact same thought I did!

Like I said - I deleted that antagonizing post I did towards LK. Why should I throw gas on his fire...It is his RIGHT to believe how he chooses. I felt that my post was over the top - Your post was simply disrespectful and wrong.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 14, 2015)

And for the record (not that's it's anyone's business) I am an agnostic. Once you die, that's it.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> First of all, I did not belittle anybody in this post about their beliefs, kindly point it out where I did. Second, everything I said was a fact. You may disprove anything I posted but you will fail miserably. Go on, have at it.


Oh, and btw,,,,I'm on your side about there not really being much difference between Islam and Christianity.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> "but I guess that may be too much to ask for, from somebody who believes in a deity." YOUR EXACT WORDS.
> 
> That's a dis ! You do know what "dis" means right? Disrespectful, belittling etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Fail! It was only a GUESS, as indicated.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> And your problem is harrassing people who have a right to believe what they want. Not cool.
> 
> Millions believe in a higher power which gives them purpose, comfort, internal peace....religious credos that dictate what's right and what's wrong. Religious credos, laws and mores......from which societies' laws are derived from - thou shall not kill, thou shall not steal, etc.
> 
> More power to them......


I do not object to that, however, we both know the indoctrinated (religious filth) try to incorporate their delusional beliefs into my life, via politics.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> Oh, and btw,,,,I'm on your side about there not really being much difference between Islam and Christianity.


No disrespect to you @Dr. Who or @Uncle Ben. I respect your growing skills and being agnostic is a step in the right direction. Maybe cultural traditions have you feeling guilty about being atheist? So you identify as agnostic.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> If knives are used as eating utensils, then why have they been used as tools for people to stab one another with?
> 
> Cool fallacy game, Ahmed.


You're actually the one committing a lot of logical fallacies, so good job on that one.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If one is good (Christianity) and one is bad (Islam), then why do people kill innocent people in the name of both?
> 
> It would seem to me _both_ are equally as bad as both of them promote an unverifiable narrative based on faith, not evidence
> 
> If Jesus only teaches good, then why have Christians throughout history committed the exact same things Muslims have?



You have trouble finding the wolf dressed as a sheep. Australian sheep dog, on Satna`s list would help.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> If knives are used as eating utensils, then why have they been used as tools for people to stab one another with?
> 
> Cool fallacy game, Ahmed.



I cut my steak with this all the time......


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> No disrespect to you @Dr. Who or @Uncle Ben. I respect your growing skills and being agnostic is a step in the right direction.


Not necessarily. I know a lot of very fine folks who are Christians.



> Maybe cultural traditions have you feeling guilty about being atheist? So you identify as agnostic.


Wrong again. I really don't know if there is or isn't some supreme being. That's an agnostic.

I personally don't care for atheists. They're usually intolerant shitheads with a big ego and a harrassing style.....if you know what I mean.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Not necessarily. I know a lot of very fine folks who are Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only difference between an atheist and agnostic is that an atheist can connect the dots. Just a lil smarter is all.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> The only difference between an atheist and agnostic is that an atheist can connect the dots. Just a lil smarter is all.


"They're usually intolerant shitheads with a big ego"


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> "They're usually intolerant shitheads with a big ego"


I got it the first time lol. Was just emphasizing your point and playing along. We both know you are wrong.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> And for the record (not that's it's anyone's business) I am an agnostic. Once you die, that's it.


Well, I guess that you prove one doesn't have to be Christian in order to become a bigot that hates Muslims. Hatred and bigotry are equal opportunity weaknesses.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Whoever said he became a bigot, maybe he was born that way. Kind of like you, except he was born with a brain.


Babies aren't born hating. Its a learned behavior. Being born in Texas, however, makes hatred of others more likely.

As a friend of mine described me: "He's not as dumb as he looks, he's still breathing." So, at least I have a brain stem.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Well, I guess that you prove one doesn't have to be Christian in order to become a bigot that hates Muslims. Hatred and bigotry are equal opportunity weaknesses.


Should have figured that out when they ran that mohammad drawing contest, those people were atheists. Didn't some muslims try to kill them or something?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Christianity was being directly compared to Islam. That comparison was incorrect. I repeated myself several times: my personal beliefs do not alter the fact that the two religions differ to a point that they are not comparable to one another in the given context. One denounces hate and murder, the other promotes deception and murder. To back up my claim I cited texts from both religions citing each founder.
> 
> You and others continued to try and pin implications and assumptions by attempting to associate undeclared personal opinion as if such opinion would alter either citation.



I can make the statement that you don't understand how a circular argument works.

Then someone else can point to YOUR circular argument as "proof" that you DO know how a circular argument works.

Does this prove you understand what a circular argument is? No

It just proves that the argument has been made.

Plz explain how your citation matters? What effect does that difference in veiw have on the real world that makes it valid proof of more then a semantic argument?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I do not object to that, however, we both know the indoctrinated (religious filth) try to incorporate their delusional beliefs into my life, via politics.


Well uncleben is right about 1 thing... Government started as religion. And these days I like the pope better then most any politician....who thought that would happen?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I can make the statement that you don't understand how a circular argument works.
> 
> Then someone else can point to YOUR circular argument as "proof" that you DO know how a circular argument works.
> 
> ...


Do you consider the U.S.A. to be a modern nation? Do you feel Sharia law belongs in a modern nation as it's set of governing law? Should a Muslim majority rule over an entire populace? I feel that the beliefs of the founder of Islam greatly affect the interpretation of his religious texts by his followers. His tone set at the root of the religion could affect the mindset of those reading the text. If an authority figure one holds dear proclaims something, his followers may be more likely top be open to his suggestion than had a total stranger made them. That could leave one to wonder how many followers are affected by this.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Do you consider the U.S.A. to be a modern nation? Do you feel Sharia law belongs in a modern nation as it's set of governing law? Should a Muslim majority rule over an entire populace? I feel that the beliefs of the founder of Islam greatly affect the interpretation of his religious texts by his followers. His tone set at the root of the religion could effect the mindset of those reading the text. If an authority figure one holds dear proclaims something, his followers may be more likely top be open to his suggestion than had a total stranger made them. That could leave one to wonder how many followers are affected by this.


So you are in fact FINALLY admitting that you DO believe these writing have made Muslims more violent and that's the comparison you were making?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Well uncleben is right about 1 thing... Government started as religion.


Not in this country.



FauxRoux said:


> . And these days I like the pope better then most any politician....who thought that would happen?


The pope is just another politician, a politician fucking altar boys.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Not in this country.


Well...I guess not technically.....but with all those puritans running around how would you have been able to tell the difference?



The_Herban_Legend said:


> The pope is just another politician, a politician fucking altar boys.


Oh I don't know....as far as popes go this ones seems to be walking his talk pretty well


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Do you consider the U.S.A. to be a modern nation? Do you feel Sharia law belongs in a modern nation as it's set of governing law? Should a Muslim majority rule over an entire populace? I feel that the beliefs of the founder of Islam greatly affect the interpretation of his religious texts by his followers. His tone set at the root of the religion could affect the mindset of those reading the text. If an authority figure one holds dear proclaims something, his followers may be more likely top be open to his suggestion than had a total stranger made them. That could leave one to wonder how many followers are affected by this.


Fuck Islam and all other religions but mostly Islam. That is all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

Did you actually watch the video?

Radical muslims are the problem. NOT moderate muslims. 

Extremist groups that are a small percentage but a large group and a growing influence.



FauxRoux said:


> So you are in fact FINALLY admitting that you DO believe these writing have made Muslims more violent and that's the comparison you were making?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

Cair included as a terrorist group.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Do you consider the U.S.A. to be a modern nation? Do you feel Sharia law belongs in a modern nation as it's set of governing law? Should a Muslim majority rule over an entire populace? I feel that the beliefs of the founder of Islam greatly affect the interpretation of his religious texts by his followers. His tone set at the root of the religion could affect the mindset of those reading the text. If an authority figure one holds dear proclaims something, his followers may be more likely top be open to his suggestion than had a total stranger made them. That could leave one to wonder how many followers are affected by this.


That video was chock full on info. I will be researching it's claims for sure.

It actually made me tear up.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did you actually watch the video?
> 
> Radical muslims are the problem. NOT moderate muslims.
> 
> Extremist groups that are a small percentage but a large group and a growing influence.


If your talking to me. I agree but Thats Not the point. He's been claiming since this started that this was a literal difference being pointed out with no "opinion or belief behind it" clearly that's not true. Now that he has admitted as much, the burden of proof that Muslim extremism is a result of the quoted teachings as opposed to simply being comparable to the same violence committed in the name of any religious group falls on him.

What he's been doing so far is providing a circular argument from a safe distance to avoid the burden of proof in some futile attempt to be "right"....and I suspect to avoid looking racist


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So you are in fact FINALLY admitting that you DO believe these writing have made Muslims more violent and that's the comparison you were making?


I said influence. You said make more violent. Your words, not mine.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I said influence. You said make more violent. Your words, not mine.


Yeah...the "influence" you were talking about was probably that the teching made all Muslims really tolerant kind hearted people. 

Keep playing semantics if you like.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> If your talking to me. I agree but Thats Not the point. He's been claiming since this started that this was a literal difference being pointed out with no "opinion or belief behind it" clearly that's not true. Now that he has admitted as much, the burden of proof that Muslim extremism is a result of the quoted teachings as opposed to simply being comparable to the same violence committed in the name of any religious group falls on him.
> 
> What he's been doing so far is providing a circular argument from a safe distance to avoid the burden of proof in some futile attempt to be "right"....and I suspect to avoid looking racist


Jumping to conclusions again I see. I wish I could get my dog to jump through hoops, that would be a real treat.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

The Pew Research Center is a nonpartisan American think tank based in Washington, D.C., that provides information on social issues, public opinion, and demographic trends shaping the United States and the world.

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/12/07/muslims-and-islam-key-findings-in-the-u-s-and-around-the-world/











The majority of american muslims reject extremism. The majority of extremists are in the middle east.



> American Muslims are even more likely than Muslims in other countries to firmly reject violence in the name of Islam. In the U.S., about eight-in-ten Muslims (81%) say that suicide bombing and similar acts targeting civilians are_never_ justified. Across the globe, a median of roughly seven-in-ten Muslims (72%) agrees.


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Christianity didn't exist before christ.
> 
> Wow. How can you not know that?


Not everyone knows everything.

Wow. How can you not know that? We live in a sad world where people make fun of people trying to find out new info. The question if you read it correctly was what was Christianity before Christ? Did no one know of God before jesus? I'm asking was there another religon another word for it before jesus came? But don't answer. Just continue to be a douche bag and laugh at people that do not know everything. Because you obviously know everything.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The Pew Research Center is a nonpartisan American think tank based in Washington, D.C., that provides information on social issues, public opinion, and demographic trends shaping the United States and the world.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/12/07/muslims-and-islam-key-findings-in-the-u-s-and-around-the-world/
> 
> ...


If only there were a way to block their entry into countries abroad...


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The Pew Research Center is a nonpartisan American think tank based in Washington, D.C., that provides information on social issues, public opinion, and demographic trends shaping the United States and the world.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/12/07/muslims-and-islam-key-findings-in-the-u-s-and-around-the-world/
> 
> ...


so in your opinion wouldn't that be evidence for the argument that extremism is more of a education, economic and political issue then 1 based on religion? In my experience people are less prone to violence when their basic needs are met.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> Not everyone knows everything.
> 
> Wow. How can you not know that? We live in a sad world where people make fun of people trying to find out new info. The question if you read it correctly was what was Christianity before Christ? Did no one know of God before jesus? I'm asking was there another religon another word for it before jesus came? But don't answer. Just continue to be a douche bag and laugh at people that do not know everything. Because you obviously know everything.


It's implied in the structure of the word "Christianity". Without Christ there is nothing to base that -anity on.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> so in your opinion wouldn't that be evidence for the argument that extremism is more of a education, economic and political issue then 1 based on religion? In my experience people are less prone to violence when their basic needs are met.


I hope there's a safety net between those conclusions of yours.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> If only there were a way to block their entry into countries abroad...


So you're not a racist...just a coward then


Lord Kanti said:


> I hope there's a safety net between those conclusions of yours.


I lived and served in the middle east as an american jew. I know more about needing to be "safe" in this context then you ever will. What's your experience based on? other then passages in text of course?


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> It's implied in the structure of the word "Christianity". Without Christ there is nothing to base that -anity on.


I understand Christianity came from christ. But I thought God made Adam and eve the very first two people and they had a relationship with god. So at some point jesus came and they just started calling that relationship Christianity?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> Not everyone knows everything.
> 
> Wow. How can you not know that? We live in a sad world where people make fun of people trying to find out new info. The question if you read it correctly was what was Christianity before Christ? Did no one know of God before jesus? I'm asking was there another religon another word for it before jesus came? But don't answer. Just continue to be a douche bag and laugh at people that do not know everything. Because you obviously know everything.


It is in the definition of Christianity.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> I understand Christianity came from christ. But I thought God made Adam and eve the very first two people and they had a relationship with god. So at some point jesus came and they just started calling that relationship Christianity?


As i said before...christianity came about around 300A.D. thats when the first gospels started circulation. Until then the followers of christ were considered a Judaic Cult

The old testiment (adam and eve) is from jewish tradition. While some is included in christianity they rely on the new testiment having to do with jesus specifically

Islam, christianity and monotheistic traditions all stwm from Judaism. Which stems from monolateralism ...which stem from totem worship...its quite fascinating actually


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> I understand Christianity came from christ. But I thought God made Adam and eve the very first two people and they had a relationship with god. So at some point jesus came and they just started calling that relationship Christianity?


Take some time and look things up. 

Islam and Christianity are not something you can just learn about in 2-3 min. Especially in a hostile environment like RIU politics.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> so in your opinion wouldn't that be evidence for the argument that extremism is more of a education, economic and political issue then 1 based on religion? In my experience people are less prone to violence when their basic needs are met.


Shariah law is violent.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> I understand Christianity came from christ. But I thought God made Adam and eve the very first two people and they had a relationship with god. So at some point jesus came and they just started calling that relationship Christianity?


Christianity is the following of Christ.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shariah law is violent.


I agree. But can you say that people are attracted to violence through a teaching alone? Or do you think its the life that is led that does so? You think folks with a good education, job, home and family want to strap a bomb to their chest to kill strangers?

That wasnt what i found in the middle east. Anywhere. Given that I served as well as lived through peace times with open borders I would say I jave frame of reference.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shariah law is violent.


So is Christianity based law.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Christianity is the following of Christ.


Thx captain obvious


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So you're not a racist...just a coward then
> 
> I lived and served in the middle east as an american jew. I know more about needing to be "safe" in this context then you ever will. What's your experience based on? other then passages in text of course?


Why should any American have to deal with those statistics? Western civilization and basic needs being met are not enough. I believe that the demographic mentioned was well over a quarter of the population being discussed. If a quarter of M&Ms were poisoned, those numbers would be too high to allow them on grocery shelves. Production would be temporarily halted to find the problem and fix it, and if a solution couldn't be found the product would exit the market.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So is Christianity based law.


You mean like turning the other cheek?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> You mean like turning the other cheek?


Right because that's happened so often throughout history. "the Father is greater than me," as a Christian you still read the Old Testament and a lot of things still stem from it. I can't believe you think otherwise and call yourself a Christian unless you're Mormon or something.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Why should any American have to deal with those statistics? Western civilization and basic needs being met are not enough. I believe that the demographic mentioned was well over a quarter of the population being discussed. If a quarter of M&Ms were poisoned, those numbers would be too high to allow them on grocery shelves. Production would be temporarily halted to find the problem and fix it, and if a solution couldn't be found the product would exit the market.


"the product would exit the market" huh? Can't imagine what that analogy means.

Way to " turn the other cheek"

And given your brilliant circular logic im sure you making the analogy was in no way you stating an opinion as to what that anology infers....i must be assuming again


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> As i said before...christianity came about around 300A.D. thats when the first gospels started circulation. Until then the followers of christ were considered a Judaic Cult
> 
> The old testiment (adam and eve) is from jewish tradition. While some is included in christianity they rely on the new testiment having to do with jesus specifically
> 
> Islam, christianity and monotheistic traditions all stwm from Judaism. Which stems from monolateralism ...which stem from totem worship...its quite fascinating actually


Thank you for explaining. But thus honestly pushes me away from religon even more.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

superloud said:


> Thank you for explaining. But thus honestly pushes me away from religon even more.


Always trust your gut and intuition on religion imo. Nothing is true just becuase someone says it is, think objectively. Im not religious at all personally. I enjoy learning about them though, facinating stuff. As they say, history is key to understnding our future


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So is Christianity based law.


Old testament law. Set for Jews back in the time of abraham. Do not apply to gentiles or christians.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Always trust your gut and intuition on religion. Im not religious at all personally. I enjoy learning about them though, facinating stuff. As they say, history is key to understnding our future


Or read. There's nothing wrong with an opinion based in fact rather than emotion.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> "the product would exit the market" huh? Can't imagine what that analogy means.
> 
> Way to " turn the other cheek"
> 
> And given your brilliant circular logic im sure you making the analogy was in no way you stating an opinion as to what that anology infers....i must be assuming again


You're obviously assuming. I'm surprised that you caught yourself.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Old testament law. Set for Jews back in the time of abraham. Do not apply to gentiles or christians.


Might want to look that up and recheck it, because the first two sentences are correct and the third is not.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Might want to look that up and recheck it, because the first two sentences are correct and the third is not.


We are to live life guided by it but are not to judge each other by the punishments that the Jews enacted.

Better?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So is Christianity based law.


Could you cite Christianity based law that is violent? I am not sure Christ preached to kill all unbelievers.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Or read. There's nothing wrong with an opinion based in fact rather than emotion.


I agree. But for that to work one must know how empirical evidence works in relation to verifying if something is a fact in the first place.

As opposed to simply citing something thats been stated and using it to validate a veiwpoint, regardless of if it proves said veiwpoint.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> We are to live life guided by it but are not to judge each other by the punishments that the Jews enacted.
> 
> Better?


Only in a perfect world. Seriously though go look up all the sources of Christian law. I can guarantee you there is only one mention of it in the Bible which is Paul and even then it's vague. So the Church created their own based on the bible.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could you cite Christianity based law that is violent? I am not sure Christ preached to kill all unbelievers.


333AD-2015 has tons of examples of Christian based law with violence. Some famous examples include the Salem Witch Trials and the Inquisitions.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> We are to live life guided by it but are not to judge each other by the punishments that the Jews enacted.
> 
> Better?


So you want to change the goalposts from the actual writing and beliefs to what some people did in some place in the far distant past?


FauxRoux said:


> I agree. But for that to work one must know how empirical evidence works in relation to verifying if something is a fact in the first place.
> 
> As opposed to simply citing something thats been stated and using it to validate a veiwpoint, regardless of if it proves said veiwpoint.



How long have you been posting here? This is the politics section!!


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you want to change the goalposts from the actual writing and beliefs to what some people did in some place in the far distant past?
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been posting here? This is the politics section!!


You don't know what changing the goalposts mean, do you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> 333AD-2015 has tons of examples of Christian based law with violence. Some famous examples include the Salem Witch Trials and the Inquisitions.


Could we have some examples... I know this is stretching it a bit but... with LIVING people? I really dont want to have to be responsible for the Crusades, the Inquision and the Salem Witch Trials along with Slavery and such...

Here is the deal. There are relatively large groups of muslim's that have taken the Koran literally and have declared war on the western world and they are currently killing hundreds if not thousands of people all over the place.

Trying to link that to what people did supposedly in the name of Christianity hundreds if not thousands of years ago detracts from the current discussion and makes you look really silly...


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could we have some examples... I know this is stretching it a bit but... with LIVING people? I really dont want to have to be responsible for the Crusades, the Inquision and the Salem Witch Trials along with Slavery and such...
> 
> Here is the deal. There are relatively large groups of muslim's that have taken the Koran literally and have declared war on the western world and they are currently killing hundreds if not thousands of people all over the place.
> 
> Trying to link that to what people did supposedly in the name of Christianity hundreds if not thousands of years ago detracts from the current discussion and makes you look really silly...


Sure Lords Resistance Army, members of the US military that think it's not their duty to the US to fight in the Middle East but their duty to Christ to kill Muslims. The Russian Orthodox Church saying that Russia's involvement in Syria is a "Crusade," and people being put to death in Latin America or Africa for being gay because it's a sin. Serbs committing genocide on Bosnians because they were Muslim, and over a battle that happened in the Middle Ages between he Kingdom of Serbia and Ottoman Empire. Anders Breivik, the KKK. 

Actually it really doesn't. Maybe in your opinion, but no it's a completely valid argument seeing as how Islam came about 600 years after Christianity and if we were to go back 600 years to even the playing field we'd still be calling the world flat and insisting that the sun revolved around Earth because it was Gods will. We'd also be expelling all the Jews from Spain, and the Inquisition and another Crusade would be going full tilt.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> You're obviously assuming. I'm surprised that you caught yourself.


Yes...using analogy IS a tried and true method of speaking sideways thus never being able to be pinned down on a specific definition when it suits you. 

Do you want a cookie?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Should have figured that out when they ran that mohammad drawing contest, those people were atheists. Didn't some muslims try to kill them or something?


Umm, the event was sponsored by the American Freedom Defense Initiative, which is an anti-Muslim hate group. One of the founders is Pamela Geller is Jewish, not atheist. Again, bigotry and hatred are equal opportunity weaknesses.

Two armed assailants did fire on the group during the anti-Mohammed cartoon contest, which quite quickly led to their demise. Hatred and bigotry isn't limited to anti-Islamic groups.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could you cite Christianity based law that is violent? I am not sure Christ preached to kill all unbelievers.


Lord Kanti has been dry humping that 1 for days. While jesus hasnt ordered violence, christianities god certainly has....and regardless of either it certainly hasnt stopped christians from commiting it. 

So whats the distinction matter?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Lord Kanti has been dry humping that 1 for days. While jesus hasnt ordered violence, christianities god certainly has....and regardless of either it certainly hasnt stopped christians from commiting it.
> 
> So whats the distinction matter?



God didn`t speak to anyone after Christ was born. Jesus is the son. If I wanted a reason for violence, religion is a good claim to make. Fooled you so far.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 14, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Umm, the event was sponsored by the American Freedom Defense Initiative, which is an anti-Muslim hate group. One of the founders is Pamela Geller is Jewish, not atheist. Again, bigotry and hatred are equal opportunity weaknesses.
> 
> Two armed assailants did fire on the group during the anti-Mohammed cartoon contest, which quite quickly led to their demise. Hatred and bigotry isn't limited to anti-Islamic groups.


Pamela Geller is a hateful cunt


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> God didn`t speak to anyone after Christ was born. Jesus is the son.


And we've used that reasoning coupled with the Jews killed Christ to oppress them for over 1,500 years.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Fooled you so far.


How so exactly?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Pamela Geller is a hateful cunt


I like cunts. I've never known one that hated.

Brains on the other hand, especially Ms Geller's and getting back on the OP's topic, Herr Trump's can be very hateful.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 14, 2015)

Islam - The religion of pieces


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

You put the future before the past in your post. Jesus basically said don`t go by the old Testament ,..I live amongst you now, we will do a new Testament.

God changed many things before Christ to please man or punish man, Jesus was a man so no more change is needed when he is here to show you the way.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You put the future before the past in your post. Jesus basically said don`t go by the old Testament ,..I live amongst you now, we will do a new Testament.
> 
> God changed many things before Christ to please man or punish man, Jesus was a man so no more change is needed when he is here to show you the way.


ahhh....I hear what your laying down.

Im not sure it makes any difference to my point that regardless of teachings Christians commit violence in its name just like other faiths do.

But I see the distinction your making. Although SamsonsRiddle is making some good points to the contrary of your own.

Either way points on theological perspective (being subjective) in this case haven't seemed to matter when it comes to people being violent for a cause or not. Some people _ARE_. From all denominations. Period.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

Jesus never said don't go by the old testament.

He said _Do not think_ that I came to destroy the Law or the Prophets.

Jesus further clarifies: “Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever does and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven”

This people honors Me with their lips, but their heart is far from Me. And in vain they worship Me, teaching as doctrines the commandments of men.’ For laying aside the commandment of God, you hold the tradition of men … All too well you reject the commandment of God, that you may keep your tradition”


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 14, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> I like cunts. I've never known one that hated.
> 
> Brains on the other hand, especially Ms Geller's and getting back on the OP's topic, Herr Trump's can be very hateful.


Hateful cunt?
Do you think venereal disease Is loving?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> God didn`t speak to anyone after Christ was born. Jesus is the son. If I wanted a reason for violence, religion is a good claim to make. Fooled you so far.


God did speak to jesus with the crowd there when he was baptized saying "This is my son, listen to him" - after he was born

Also at the transfiguration on the mount:

While he was still speaking, behold, a bright cloud overshadowed them; and suddenly a voice came out of the cloud, saying, “This is My beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased. Hear Him!” 6 And when the disciples heard _it,_ they fell on their faces and were greatly afraid. 7 But Jesus came and touched them and said, “Arise, and do not be afraid.” 8 When they had lifted up their eyes, they saw no one but Jesus only.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

Read my next post.


SamsonsRiddle said:


> So we can steal, adulterate, worship false gods, and still be accepted by god? God's followers still follow the law (the 10 commandments) as they were told to do by jesus. Now, they are to go beyond just the letter of the law and go into the spiritual intent of the law.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> ahhh....I hear what your laying down.
> 
> Im not sure it makes any difference to my point that regardless of teachings Christians commit violence in its name just like other faiths do.
> 
> ...


God never divided his people into denominations, there was the true church (which was comprised of a small few who were outcast and ridiculed for not following what the other "christians" were doing), and then there was the wordly churches. 
Although god used paul to write to all these different cities or peoples, they were always the "church of god" in that place.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> God never divided his people into denominations, there was the true church (which was comprised of a small few who were outcast and ridiculed for not following what the other "christians" were doing), and then there was the wordly churches.
> Although god used paul to write to all these different cities or peoples, they were always the "church of god" in that place.


Are you referring to martin luther?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> God never divided his people into denominations, there was the true church (which was comprised of a small few who were outcast and ridiculed for not following what the other "christians" were doing), and then there was the wordly churches.
> Although god used paul to write to all these different cities or peoples, they were always the "church of god" in that place.


But you agree that there are peoples of differing denominations whom live by different ideals, yes?
And that a percentage of the people from all these different spheres are violent; a percentage of those being violent in the name of their given faith, yes?

This is not news to anyone. Nor is it exclusive to any group. I challenge anyone to prove that faith is a bigger proponent to violence then economic, political and social factors.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you referring to martin luther?


The guy who said most of the new testament wasn't scripture and wanted to remove it? No way, he was a dumbass just like the group he was breaking from. 

I don't know which part you're referencing, but the catholic church was not the true church but rather a church based on the wrong peter (or simon which is a synonym of peter/cephas) - Simon Magus. He was in acts trying to buy the holy spirit from the apostles so he could give it to others. Sound a little catholic to you or not? lol


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> But you agree that there are peoples of differing denominations whom live by different ideals, yes?
> And that a percentage of the people from all these different spheres are violent; a percentage of those being violent in the name of their given faith, yes?


I would never argue against what idiots that follow all these worldly denominations of a false christianity do in the name of their "faith". How many of them do you think study the bible every day, fervently?
Do you agree with me that they are only following a human leader and definitely not the god of the bible?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> ahhh....I hear what your laying down.
> 
> Im not sure it makes any difference to my point that regardless of teachings Christians commit violence in its name just like other faiths do.
> 
> ...



The only sensible thing I see is Christians know they are doing violence and most likely will not say they are Christians because none will back them up.

I use lawyers bringing thugs into court claiming their client didn`t know what they were doing as my grounds.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

My overall point is that: People do shitty things and use whatever as an excuse. Islam can teach you to be a very good person, just as Christianity can teach you to be a very good person, just as Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism, just as an atheist can be tolerant, but sometimes they aren't at all. There's no point in going down the "which is worst" argument hole, because it's all been fucked and everyone has their own view on what's "right" and what's "wrong." There are extremists on _every side_, like the one atheist that shot the 3 Muslims executioner style in the Carolinas I think.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> The guy who said most of the new testament wasn't scripture and wanted to remove it? No way, he was a dumbass just like the group he was breaking from.
> 
> I don't know which part you're referencing, but the catholic church was not the true church but rather a church based on the wrong peter (or simon which is a synonym of peter/cephas) - Simon Magus. He was in acts trying to buy the holy spirit from the apostles so he could give it to others. Sound a little catholic to you or not? lol


Plz dont take this as a criticism (its not)...but Are you refering to your points as dogmatic fact (as in its true by the doctrine of the faith im referencing)? or that it is a universal truth? with the understanding that true for you may not be true for folks of other faith/belief systems you may be talking too? Not trying to stir the pot....just trying to avoid unnecessary misunderstanding. 

P.S. Im enjoying talking to you


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> God did speak to jesus with the crowd there when he was baptized saying "This is my son, listen to him" - after he was born
> 
> Also at the transfiguration on the mount:
> 
> While he was still speaking, behold, a bright cloud overshadowed them; and suddenly a voice came out of the cloud, saying, “This is My beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased. Hear Him!” 6 And when the disciples heard _it,_ they fell on their faces and were greatly afraid. 7 But Jesus came and touched them and said, “Arise, and do not be afraid.” 8 When they had lifted up their eyes, they saw no one but Jesus only.



You and I are anyone, not so for Jesus. I Believe Mary spoke to some young lads though. Jesus did after death, but only to those he told he would.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> My overall point is that: People do shitty things and use whatever as an excuse. Islam can teach you to be a very good person, just as Christianity can teach you to be a very good person, just as Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism, just as an atheist can be tolerant, but sometimes they aren't at all. There's no point in going down the "which is worst" argument hole, because it's all been fucked and everyone has their own view on what's "right" and what's "wrong." There are extremists on _every side_, like the one atheist that shot the 3 Muslims executioner style in the Carolinas I think.



I know some fine Muslim people. I still believe Muslims need to fix Muslims and there just aint enough of the righteous one`s over there.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You and I are anyone, not so for Jesus. I Believe Mary spoke to some young lads though. Jesus did after death, but only to those he told he would.


??? i just gave you quotes from the bible where god spoke in the presence of others. At jesus' baptism and at the transfiguration on the mount.

Once again you're wrong - Jesus never told paul he would talk to him but appeared to him on the road to Damascus. You need to study more


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Do you agree with me that they are only following a human leader and definitely not the god of the bible?


I am not qualified to judge what others believe.

I can only apply empirical evidence to claims made to me in an attempt to decide whats true for me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could we have some examples... I know this is stretching it a bit but... with LIVING people? I really dont want to have to be responsible for the Crusades, the Inquision and the Salem Witch Trials along with Slavery and such...
> 
> Here is the deal. There are relatively large groups of muslim's that have taken the Koran literally and have declared war on the western world and they are currently killing hundreds if not thousands of people all over the place.
> 
> Trying to link that to what people did supposedly in the name of Christianity hundreds if not thousands of years ago detracts from the current discussion and makes you look really silly...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_rights_in_Uganda


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Plz dont take this as a criticism (its not)...but Are you refering to your points as dogmatic fact (as in its true by the doctrine of the faith im referencing)? or that it is a universal truth? with the understanding that true for you may not be true for folks of other faith/belief systems you may be talking too? Not trying to stir the pot....just trying to avoid unnecessary misunderstanding.
> 
> P.S. Im enjoying talking to you


i can't quite get what you're trying to say here


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I know some fine Muslim people. I still believe Muslims need to fix Muslims and there just aint enough of the righteous one`s over there.


What are you relying on to make that claim? have you BEEN "over there"? 

I have...at length. Your description was not my experience.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Sure Lords Resistance Army, members of the US military that think it's not their duty to the US to fight in the Middle East but their duty to Christ to kill Muslims. The Russian Orthodox Church saying that Russia's involvement in Syria is a "Crusade," and people being put to death in Latin America or Africa for being gay because it's a sin. Serbs committing genocide on Bosnians because they were Muslim, and over a battle that happened in the Middle Ages between he Kingdom of Serbia and Ottoman Empire. Anders Breivik, the KKK.
> 
> Actually it really doesn't. Maybe in your opinion, but no it's a completely valid argument seeing as how Islam came about 600 years after Christianity and if we were to go back 600 years to even the playing field we'd still be calling the world flat and insisting that the sun revolved around Earth because it was Gods will. We'd also be expelling all the Jews from Spain, and the Inquisition and another Crusade would be going full tilt.


So a religion gets a certain number of centuries to be violent bloody and ruthless? Then we can complain if they dont settle down? Are you excusing mass murder based on history? If so then fuck it we should just nuke mecca....


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 14, 2015)

If I lived in a roofless one room mud floor hut with my 15 relatives, drank stagnant water, pooped in a hole, wiped with leaves, and worked 16 hour days for 2 pesos, I would be trying to leave too.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_rights_in_Uganda


Ok, I am talking about planes being blown up, people being mowed down by the hundreds by people screaming 'God is Great' in arabic and you want to compare that to gay rights in Uganda?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 14, 2015)

Maybe we should do a poll on people who are concerned about radical Chistianity vs those more concerned about radical Islam


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> i can't quite get what you're trying to say here


well....really I suppose I was asking if you were able to speak to folks here that clearly dont share your religious beliefs ABOUT your religion in a way that both explained your dogma (which I like to hear about by the way) but wasn't confrontational to the point of leaving no room for the other conversation participants viewpoint.

In other words can you "be right" and still leave others room to not "be wrong" ...at least for the sake of having a conversation on the topic with the exchange of ideas and a chance to learn instead of an argument.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Hateful cunt?
> Do you think venereal disease Is loving?


I just said I liked cunts and never knew one that hated. Your experience may be different?

Women, on the other hand, well, I've known several didn't like me but that's a different story.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Maybe we should do a poll on people who are concerned about radical Chistianity vs those more concerned about radical Islam


Would you be polling a equal number of Muslims? Or just Christians? And can people check "both"?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Ok, I am talking about planes being blown up, people being mowed down by the hundreds by people screaming 'God is Great' in arabic and you want to compare that to gay rights in Uganda?





NLXSK1 said:


> Could you cite Christianity based law that is violent?


I gave you exactly what you asked for, Christian-based law - today - that is violent

There you go


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I am not qualified to judge what others believe.
> 
> I can only apply empirical evidence to claims made to me in an attempt to decide whats true for me.


here's an analogy. The Bible is like a huge puzzle full of piece after piece that when added together make a full picture. When you have been given a glimpse into the final picture by doing your part in collecting the pieces and uniting them, then you are at a certain point in the puzzle. When you hear other people attempting to describe the puzzle with only a few pieces (and many jammed together even though they don't fit), you can see they don't quite get it. 
It's ok not to quite get it, but many mistakenly assume they know the puzzle but only have a couple corners.
Do you get what I mean? 
There is so much symbolism in the bible that it takes a lifetime to get very far in it (you'll never figure it all out or it would just be the word of man), and most of the people i have come into contact with don't care about that or want to know that. They just go to church on sunday and they think god accepts that. This is the worldly perspective of god - he is who the church tells you who he is or he is who you want him to be (quarter slot god - i'll pray for a new benteley "damn god let me down again")


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Maybe we should do a poll on people who are concerned about radical Chistianity vs those more concerned about radical Islam


I'm concerned by both.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Maybe we should do a poll on people who are concerned about radical Chistianity vs those more concerned about radical Islam


https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-christianity-safe.279848/







https://www.rollitup.org/t/u-s-right-wing-extremists-more-deadly-than-jihadists.824958/


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I gave you exactly what you asked for, Christian-based law - today - that is violent
> 
> There you go


What makes it christian based? 

We are not allowed to judge muslims based on the barbaric actions of thousands of them yet let some redneck get drunk in kill someone in the name of jeeeeesuhs and we got a christian crusade on our hands!!! The equivalence is sickening.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> ??? i just gave you quotes from the bible where god spoke in the presence of others. At jesus' baptism and at the transfiguration on the mount.
> 
> Once again you're wrong - Jesus never told paul he would talk to him but appeared to him on the road to Damascus. You need to study more



OK, I`ll be corrected on that one, Peter James and John did hear from that cloud of Light, But,....What did he say ? I think I would have spoke up if I knew that they were in doubt of what they witness.

Maybe next time I`ll say, God didn`t speak to the average Joe after Christ was born. Before that, it`s apparted he spoke with those who he knew and called upon him. 

My understanding is there are people who Believe, Don`t believe and people who know. Today there are people who believe and don`t believe, Except W.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I gave you exactly what you asked for, Christian-based law - today - that is violent
> 
> There you go


Here is the basics 'Both male and female homosexual activity is illegal. Under the Penal Code, "carnal knowledge against the order of nature" between two males carries a potential penalty of life imprisonment.'

The Ugandans dont like gay people.

Where is the Christian part of this? And life imprisonment is violent??? Do you read the examples you post or do you just link to the first google article that vaguely refers to the subject?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 14, 2015)

"Or we can all say that the problem doesn't exist, and then we will all be happy until there is a problem" -Trump


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> here's an analogy. The Bible is like a huge puzzle full of piece after piece that when added together make a full picture. When you have been given a glimpse into the final picture by doing your part in collecting the pieces and uniting them, then you are at a certain point in the puzzle. When you hear other people attempting to describe the puzzle with only a few pieces (and many jammed together even though they don't fit), you can see they don't quite get it.
> It's ok not to quite get it, but many mistakenly assume they know the puzzle but only have a couple corners.
> Do you get what I mean?
> There is so much symbolism in the bible that it takes a lifetime to get very far in it (you'll never figure it all out or it would just be the word of man), and most of the people i have come into contact with don't care about that or want to know that. They just go to church on sunday and they think god accepts that. This is the worldly perspective of god - he is who the church tells you who he is or he is who you want him to be (quarter slot god - i'll pray for a new benteley "damn god let me down again")


Well I certainly agree with you that those who claim to be of a denomination yet dont follow its teaching are full of shit and kidding themselves. Also that spiritual teaching can show 1 alot if they know how to look.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Here is the basics 'Both male and female homosexual activity is illegal. Under the Penal Code, "carnal knowledge against the order of nature" between two males carries a potential penalty of life imprisonment.'
> 
> The Ugandans dont like gay people.
> 
> Where is the Christian part of this? And life imprisonment is violent??? Do you read the examples you post or do you just link to the first google article that vaguely refers to the subject?


Ugandans are majority christian


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Ugandans are majority christian


Would you like me to present a list of majority muslim countries where homosexuality is not only illegal but the penalty is death rather than life imprisonment?

Again, why are we trying to make equivalencies here.

People are trying to kill us and I get to hear about the crusades and the nazi's and the bad bad people at the inquisition that are very very very dead now....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> What makes it christian based?





NLXSK1 said:


> Here is the basics 'Both male and female homosexual activity is illegal. Under the Penal Code, "carnal knowledge against the order of nature" between two males carries a potential penalty of life imprisonment.'
> 
> The Ugandans dont like gay people.
> 
> Where is the Christian part of this? And life imprisonment is violent??? Do you read the examples you post or do you just link to the first google article that vaguely refers to the subject?


So why don't the Ugandan's like gay people?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Would you like me to present a list of majority muslim countries where homosexuality is not only illegal but the penalty is death rather than life imprisonment?
> 
> Again, why are we trying to make equivalencies here.
> 
> People are trying to kill us and I get to hear about the crusades and the nazi's and the bad bad people at the inquisition that are very very very dead now....


"The Uganda Anti-Homosexuality Act, 2014 (previously called the *"Kill the Gays bill"* in the western mainstream media *due to death penalty clauses proposed in the original version)* was passed by the Parliament of Uganda on 20 December 2013 with life in prison substituted for the death penalty.

The bill was signed into law by the President of Uganda on 24 February 2014. On 1 August 2014, however, the Constitutional Court of Uganda ruled the Act invalid on procedural grounds."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Act,_2014


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> What are you relying on to make that claim? have you BEEN "over there"?
> 
> I have...at length. Your description was not my experience.



Haven`t had the privilege to attend. However many I know did, say they are all running scared of the Taliban, and now ISIS. running scared and surrendering our gear to enemy aint my kinda good soldier. They also say that the locals wont lift a finger to help you find anything out or whatever you need the for. We can`t do it with nobody wanting to take blame and show face. I`m spectical of course but then I realize, They all wear masks. Why ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

I`m not expecting any bad guys to be there when I`m done, Fuck do I need a mask for?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "The Uganda Anti-Homosexuality Act, 2014 (previously called the *"Kill the Gays bill"* in the western mainstream media *due to death penalty clauses proposed in the original version)* was passed by the Parliament of Uganda on 20 December 2013 with life in prison substituted for the death penalty.
> 
> The bill was signed into law by the President of Uganda on 24 February 2014. On 1 August 2014, however, the Constitutional Court of Uganda ruled the Act invalid on procedural grounds."
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Act,_2014


Ok, so almost being violent is equivalent to violence?

Why are we talking about Uganda? Ugandans are not blowing up planes filled with gay people or shooting up paris night clubs due to homosexuals... That would be muslims killing unbelievers across the globe.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

Unlike ISIS many if not all of the Taliban are part time hired to make some needed cash. A nice guy and his family appear swell until you learn last week that guy was Taliban for a the cash he has.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m not expecting any bad guys to be there when I`m done, Fuck do I need a mask for?


If you murdered every single living terrorist in the middle east tomorrow, a new batch would spring up on Wednesday

You can't defeat an ideology with bombs and bullets - the sooner Americans figure that out the better off the world will be


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you murdered every single living terrorist in the middle east tomorrow, a new batch would spring up on Wednesday
> 
> You can't defeat an ideology with bombs and bullets - the sooner Americans figure that out the better off the world will be


But those Ugandans... Now there is a target for our rage.... LOL!!!


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

I guess the rocking news is correct, there`s a shit load over there doing what needs to be done, Why else would it be taking so long. They got this........


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Ok, so almost being violent is equivalent to violence?
> 
> Why are we talking about Uganda? Ugandans are not blowing up planes filled with gay people or shooting up paris night clubs due to homosexuals... That would be muslims killing unbelievers across the globe.


Timothy McVeigh and Anders Breivik both murdered hundreds of people, both were Christian

You asked for a law based in Christianity that causes violence, I gave you a law based in Christianity that exists today as I type this that causes violence. Usually, with anyone else, this would be the part that they would concede and say "yeah, you're right, there's one right there..." instead of denying it or moving the goalposts like you're trying to do now

Bottom line, as has been thoroughly proven in this thread, is that religion in any flavor is dangerous. If you want to have a pissing contest to see which one is more dangerous today, have at it. But you won't change any of the facts that have been presented here.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> "Or we can all say that the problem doesn't exist, and then we will all be happy until there is a problem" -Trump


So your answer is to go with a guy that gives you an oversimplified answer to your problem that doesn't SOLVE said problem but allows you to continue ignoring the underlining CAUSES of the problem and go back to watching American bandstand (or its current equivalent). Fucking GENIUS!!!


Right....Cause it was our border/immigration policy that was responsible for the twin towers falling......If we had just tightened things up extremism cant hurt us and im sure these folks will get bored and quit.....brilliant




OddBall1st said:


> Haven`t had the privilege to attend. However many I know did, say they are all running scared of the Taliban, and now ISIS. running scared and surrendering our gear to enemy aint my kinda good soldier. They also say that the locals wont lift a finger to help you find anything out or whatever you need the for. We can`t do it with nobody wanting to take blame and show face. I`m spectical of course but then I realize, They all wear masks. Why ?


As a soldier people want nothing to do with you regardless of whose side your on. You think the Palestinians living near the fences LIKE the the Hama's goons that kick in thier back door, fire rockets from their homes and INSURE the IDF then bulldozes it the next day? No...he hates them both.

When I was simply a civilian people were very kind and helpful. Especially when I made the effort to speak Farsi and communicate. As soon as I did usually anyone in shot joined the conversation wanting to practice their English. To ask questions. Just like almost every country ive been too.

People aren't people everywhere. Its just that people dont LIVE the same everywhere so they have different choices to make given the options available and reality they live in.

People dont all wear masks...not sure what your referencing....woman wearing a* *Hijab?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you murdered every single living terrorist in the middle east tomorrow, a new batch would spring up on Wednesday
> 
> You can't defeat an ideology with bombs and bullets - the sooner Americans figure that out the better off the world will be



I don`t believe that.
I do agree guns and bullets wont do it all. but they clear the way pretty well.

I also think if you leave just one seed, They can return.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> But those Ugandans... Now there is a target for our rage.... LOL!!!


I used Uganda as an example of a law that is based in Christianity that causes violence today - exactly what you asked for

Now you're trying to change the subject so you can continue to deny it without admitting you were wrong


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t believe that.
> I do agree guns and bullets wont do it all. but they clear the way pretty well.
> 
> I also think if you leave just one seed, They can return.


Are you suggesting genocide?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So your answer is to go with a guy that gives you an oversimplified answer to your problem that doesn't SOLVE said problem but allows you to continue ignoring the underlining CAUSES of the problem and go back to watching American bandstand (or its current equivalent). Fucking GENIUS!!!
> 
> 
> Right....Cause it was our border/immigration policy that was responsible for the twin towers falling......If we had just tightened things up extremism cant hurt us and im sure these folks will get bored and go home.....brilliant
> ...



The masks,....

You assured me there are plenty of good Muslim over there, a mask says no there isn`t. You can`t tell me you been there and saw nobody wearing a mask . I haven`t and seen plenty.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I used Uganda as an example of a law that is based in Christianity that causes violence today - exactly what you asked for
> 
> Now you're trying to change the subject so you can continue to deny it without admitting you were wrong



I understand you though. They will cut it off if you`re gay.

Why must they be so extreme, Weather it`s right or wrong, they are islanders and want to keep it that way, their neighbors are high and low tide.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> here's an analogy. The Bible is like a huge puzzle full of piece after piece that when added together make a full picture. When you have been given a glimpse into the final picture by doing your part in collecting the pieces and uniting them, then you are at a certain point in the puzzle. When you hear other people attempting to describe the puzzle with only a few pieces (and many jammed together even though they don't fit), you can see they don't quite get it.
> It's ok not to quite get it, but many mistakenly assume they know the puzzle but only have a couple corners.
> Do you get what I mean?
> There is so much symbolism in the bible that it takes a lifetime to get very far in it (you'll never figure it all out or it would just be the word of man), and most of the people i have come into contact with don't care about that or want to know that. They just go to church on sunday and they think god accepts that. This is the worldly perspective of god - he is who the church tells you who he is or he is who you want him to be (quarter slot god - i'll pray for a new benteley "damn god let me down again")





Lord Kanti said:


> Do you consider the U.S.A. to be a modern nation? Do you feel Sharia law belongs in a modern nation as it's set of governing law? Should a Muslim majority rule over an entire populace? I feel that the beliefs of the founder of Islam greatly affect the interpretation of his religious texts by his followers. His tone set at the root of the religion could affect the mindset of those reading the text. If an authority figure one holds dear proclaims something, his followers may be more likely top be open to his suggestion than had a total stranger made them. That could leave one to wonder how many followers are affected by this.


I read your anti Islamic, pro Christian shit and it looks EXACTLY like the anti Christian, pro Islamic shit. You are both peas in the same hate filled pod.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t believe that.
> I do agree guns and bullets wont do it all. but they clear the way pretty well.
> 
> I also think if you leave just one seed, They can return.


The only way that tactic has work throughout history is to kill a whole peoples and burn their books leaving nothing left. I believe Hitler was the last guy to give that a serious go. ....Maybe Rwanda? Or Burma?...meh...im sure im forgetting a few....point is it hasn't worked.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

I`m sorry, did I type islanders,...oops I meat to say Tribal.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> The only way that tactic has work throughout history is to kill a whole peoples and burn their books leaving nothing left. I believe Hitler was the last guy to give that a serious go. ....Maybe Rwanda? Or Burma?...meh...im sure im forgetting a few....point is it hasn't worked.



No, I think it can be done by the way the teach their children. They need to understand a women is as equal to a man in a Family and in a State.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Are you suggesting genocide?



No, education upgrades is prolly a better description. I would never support Genocide. Like here, their future is their children. Only over there, the Elders have other idea`s they will die in time of new child`s upbringing if not, .... not long after.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

@Lord Kanti "Think not that I am come to send peace on earth: I came not to send peace, but a sword." Matthew 10:34. Waiting to here how you'll "interpret" this into something good. I know the religion I was brought up in.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No, education upgrades is prolly a better description. I would never support Genocide. Like here, their future is their children. Only over there, the Elders have other idea`s they will die in time of new child`s upbringing if not, .... not long after.


Well Id say your on the right track on that one. Couldn't agree more that general education has got to be one of the first steps for the Middle East


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Well Id say your on the right track on that one. Couldn't agree more that general education has got to be one of the first steps for the Middle East



The first group was well underway from the Pentagon when this started . Problem was we would leave, then have to came back because the guys with masks came back.

We can`t just leave like we do. PC crowd says we must. This war is set up to lose if you come home with nothing and go out with no plans to keep the Real Estate and hold it. Not occupy it,...hold and govern it. That`s two flags on the capital.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 14, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Would you like me to present a list of majority muslim countries where homosexuality is not only illegal but the penalty is death rather than life imprisonment?
> 
> Again, why are we trying to make equivalencies here.
> 
> People are trying to kill us and I get to hear about the crusades and the nazi's and the bad bad people at the inquisition that are very very very dead now....


Want a list of every country that would consider you stupid?

All of them


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 14, 2015)

Being a Christian is about following the example that Christ made for us when he was here on earth in the flesh.
Being a Christian means you praise God in everything you do and show love and compassion for your neighbors and those in need just as Jesus did when he was here on earth in the flesh.
All these things that people are doing are not Christian, they are people sinning.
Even Christians sin, everyone does, the things Christians do wrong is not because they are Christians, it is because they are human.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> @Lord Kanti "Think not that I am come to send peace on earth: I came not to send peace, but a sword." Matthew 10:34. Waiting to here how you'll "interpret" this into something good. I know the religion I was brought up in.



Turn the book sideways and read it.

I did and saw that Jesus did not come to send peace on earth like they thought, he came to divide the love for your family and parents. Most people loved them over God, they were real and there, god was not. Jesus is basically saying I`m here to give the fiery red horseman his great big giant sword. He is the one that will destroy you all shall you continue love one another than me.

Jesus was doing all of them a favor by telling them and not just doing it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

I thought that was pretty nice of him.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 14, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> Being a Christian is about following the example that Christ made for us when he was here on earth in the flesh.
> Being a Christian means you praise God in everything you do and show love and compassion for your neighbors and those in need just as Jesus did when he was here on earth in the flesh.
> All these things that people are doing are not Christian, they are people sinning.
> Even Christians sin, everyone does, the things Christians do wrong is not because they are Christians, it is because they are human.


in early books, Jesus killed av half dozen people


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

Jesus was perfect, No man is or can be, and if you love man over perfect, you don`t deserve perfect, which is Jesus,.....the way.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> Being a Christian is about following the example that Christ made for us when he was here on earth in the flesh.
> Being a Christian means you praise God in everything you do and show love and compassion for your neighbors and those in need just as Jesus did when he was here on earth in the flesh.
> All these things that people are doing are not Christian, they are people sinning.
> Even Christians sin, everyone does, the things Christians do wrong is not because they are Christians, it is because they are human.


"Being a Muslim is about following the example that Mohammed made for us when he was here on earth in the flesh.
Being a Muslim means you praise Allah in everything you do and show love and compassion for your neighbors and those in need just as Mohammed did when he was here on earth in the flesh.
All these things that people are doing are not Islamic, they are people sinning.
Even Muslims sin, everyone does, the things Muslims do wrong is not because they are Muslim, it is because they are human."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Timothy McVeigh and Anders Breivik both murdered hundreds of people, both were Christian
> 
> You asked for a law based in Christianity that causes violence, I gave you a law based in Christianity that exists today as I type this that causes violence. Usually, with anyone else, this would be the part that they would concede and say "yeah, you're right, there's one right there..." instead of denying it or moving the goalposts like you're trying to do now
> 
> Bottom line, as has been thoroughly proven in this thread, is that religion in any flavor is dangerous. If you want to have a pissing contest to see which one is more dangerous today, have at it. But you won't change any of the facts that have been presented here.


The debate was over Christian scripture vs Muslim scripture.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The debate was over Christian scripture vs Muslim scripture.


The majority of Christian scripture has been edited out. 
Jesus was a killer


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The debate was over Christian scripture vs Muslim scripture.



How come it says I typed that ?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The debate was over Christian scripture vs Muslim scripture.


Well, actually the thread is over Trump. And this is the damage that fucktard is doing: Trump, by his irresponsible hate-baiting speeches to the Muslim-hating Evangelist right wing Christians, is legitimizing this kind of attitude. Do you think that Trump actually believes that somebody professing Islam is a threat to the US? I don't think so. I think he's using the fervor of the Christian right bigots to help himself to power. Do you think he is earnest about this issue? Is this a reason to you for supporting him?


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 14, 2015)

I like him because he says what he thinks and doesnt sugar coat it, none of the other candidates have the gall to say what they truely think. I would much rather him be president than hillary, but my vote is on bernie


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Being a Muslim is about following the example that Mohammed made for us when he was here on earth in the flesh.
> Being a Muslim means you praise Allah in everything you do and show love and compassion for your neighbors and those in need just as Mohammed did when he was here on earth in the flesh.
> All these things that people are doing are not Islamic, they are people sinning.
> Even Muslims sin, everyone does, the things Muslims do wrong is not because they are Muslim, it is because they are human."


>Just as Mohammad did

So wait, you're saying Muslims SHOULD deceive and murder?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Well, actually the thread is over Trump. And this is the damage that fucktard is doing: Trump, by his irresponsible hate-baiting speeches to the Muslim-hating Evangelist right wing Christians, is legitimizing this kind of attitude. Do you think that Trump actually believes that somebody professing Islam is a threat to the US? I don't think so. I think he's using the fervor of the Christian right bigots to help himself to power. Do you think he is earnest about this issue? Is this a reason to you for supporting him?


Open your eyes. The EU is crumbling thanks to its lenient border policy. Also, the U.S. president has an executive right to close the borders. Obama did it to a large chunk of Muslims in the middle east, there's no reason not to expand upon that policy if necessary. 
I've already posted statistics regarding Islamists and how they feel Sharia law needs to be the law of the land. These are American Muslims living conformable, not third world people just scraping by.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Open your eyes. The EU is crumbling thanks to its lenient border policy. Also, the U.S. president has an executive right to close the borders. Obama did it to a large chunk of Muslims in the middle east, there's no reason not to expand upon that policy if necessary.
> I've already posted statistics regarding Islamists and how they feel Sharia law needs to be the law of the land. These are American Muslims living conformable, not third world people just scraping by.


Umm, no, just no. I say that Trump's and your rhetoric is the same as Islamist fanatics. You radical Christians are a herpes sore on humanity. The same for Islamist fanatics. Open your own eyes. Violence only reinforces the cycle of violence. Toss in religious fanaticism and the cycle will never end. Stop it.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> I like him because he says what he thinks and doesnt sugar coat it, none of the other candidates have the gall to say what they truely think. I would much rather him be president than hillary, but my vote is on bernie


Trump has little history to indicate that he was an Christian, much less a person who would care about Islam. I think he is simply saying these things to gin up support, not saying something he acutally believes in. Trump is phoney, not speaking his mind.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Umm, no, just no. I say that T2rump's and your rhetoric is the same as Islamist fanatics. You radical Christians are a herpes sore on humanity. The same for Islamist fanatics. Open your own eyes. Violence only reinforces the cycle of violence. Toss in religious fanaticism and the cycle will never end. Stop it.


Maybe you'd rather open your legs instead. If not you then perhaps your daughter, wife, or mother would be willing to be multiculturally enriched.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Maybe you'd rather open your legs instead. If not you then perhaps your daughter, wife, or mother would be willing to be multiculturally enriched.


Bwahaha...

"The Oslo Police District has given a report of rapes in Oslo in 2010. The report shows that for all types of rape, except assault rape, European perpetrators are in the majority, and they are mostly Norwegian. Assault rapes covers only five identified unique person. These have all a foreign origin. The number is however, so low that it does not provide a basis for drawing conclusions with regard to country of origin. Two of them were very young (under 1 and two had severe psychiatric diagnoses and cannot be regarded as representative of their ethnic culture. It is highlighted in the report that generalizations like “Oslo’s rapists are foreigners”, which have been seen in media, are wrong. The report gives no statistics regarding religion of rapists.”

Yours Sincerely,

Grethe Kleivan

Deputy Director General"

"The majority of registered perpetrators in cases of reported rape in Oslo in 2010 have Norwegian citizenship, as has been the case in every previous rape study. In 2010 this went for 61.2% of the perpetrators, which is relatively stable compared to the material from 2007 (60.3%). A relatively high proportion, 12.5%, of the registered perpetrators are from other parts of Europe, and taken together almost three quarters of the perpetrators in 2010 have European citizenship. For the rest, 10.5% are from Africa,9.2% from the Middle East, 4.6% from Asia and 2% from America. "


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> >Just as Mohammad did
> 
> So wait, you're saying Muslims SHOULD deceive and murder?


I'm providing an example that shows the similarities between Christianity and Islam

Any example you can use against Islam, I can use against Christianity. The bad things anyone can say about Islam also apply equally to Christianity, which is funny because most of the criticisms of Islam come from.. wouldn't cha know it? Christians.. who claim moral authority. 


So it would seem to me that basing your beliefs off of shit that can't be proven one way or the other is a good way to breed dictatorship. Those who say you _*have to* _believe their way or die - based on their own personal interpretation of the adult fairy-tale they believe in. Because, had you known and understood reality, they wouldn't be able to trick you so easily.


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 14, 2015)

1) “We will have so much winning if I get elected that you may get bored with winning.”
2) “Am I morally obligated to defend the president every time somebody says something bad or controversial about him? I don't think so! ...If someone made a nasty or controversial statement about me to the president, do you really think he would come to my rescue? No chance!”
3) “When someone crosses you, my advice is ‘Get Even!’ That is not typical advice, but it is real life advice. If you do not get even, you are just a schmuck! When people wrong you, go after those people because it is a good feeling and because other people will see you doing it. I love getting even. I get screwed all the time. I go after people, and you know what? People do not play around with me as much as they do with others. They know that if they do, they are in for a big fight.”
4) “What can be simpler or more accurately stated? The Mexican government is forcing their most unwanted people into the United States. They are, in many cases, criminals, drug dealers, rapists, etc. ...Many fabulous people come in from Mexico and our country is better for it. But these people are here legally, and are severely hurt by those coming in illegally.”
5) “Protect the downside and the upside will take care of itself.....I happen to be very conservative in business. I always go into a deal anticipating the worst. If you plan for the worst -- if you can live with the worst -- the good will always take care of itself.”
6) “People who think achieving success is a linear A-to-Z process, a straight shot to the top, simply aren’t in touch with reality. There are very few bona fide overnight success stories. It just doesn’t work that way. Success appears to happen overnight because we all see stories in newspapers and on TV about previously unknown people who have suddenly become famous. But consider a sequoia tree that has been growing for several hundred years. Just because a television crew one day decides to do a story about that tree doesn’t mean it didn’t exist before.”
7) "I think the big problem this country has is being politically correct. I've been challenged by so many people, and I don't frankly have time for total political correctness. And to be honest with you, this country doesn't have time either."
 “Experience taught me a few things. One is to listen to your gut, no matter how good something sounds on paper. The second is that you’re generally better off sticking with what you know. And the third is that sometimes your best investments are the ones you don’t make.”
9) “I really am convinced we're in danger of the sort of terrorist attacks that will make the bombing of the Trade Center look like kids playing with firecrackers. No sensible analyst rejects this possibility, and plenty of them, like me, are not wondering if but when it will happen. ...One day we're told that a shadowy figure with no fixed address named Osama bin Laden is public enemy number one, and U.S. jet fighters lay waste to his camp in Afghanistan. He escapes back under some rock, and a few news cycles later it’s on to a new enemy and new crisis.” -- Donald Trump in 2000
10) “In the make-believe world you will automatically get paid what you are worth. The real world doesn’t work that way. You get paid what you are worth only when the person you are dealing with has no other choice.”
11) “The final key to the way I promote is bravado. I play to people's fantasies. People may not always think big themselves, but they can still get very excited by those who do. That's why a little hyperbole never hurts.”
12) “Criticism is easier to take when you realize that the only people who aren’t criticized are those who don’t take risks.”
13) “I will build a great wall — and nobody builds walls better than me, believe me —and I’ll build them very inexpensively. I will build a great, great wall on our southern border, and I will make Mexico pay for that wall. Mark my words.”
14) “The more government takes in taxes, the less incentive people have to work. What coal miner or assembly-line worker jumps at the offer of overtime when he knows Uncle Sam is going to take sixty percent or more of his extra pay? . . . Any system that penalizes success and accomplishment is wrong. Any system that discourages work, discourages productivity, discourages economic progress, is wrong. If, on the other hand, you reduce tax rates and allow people to spend or save more of what they earn, they’ll be more industrious; they’ll have more incentive to work hard, and money they earn will add fuel to the great economic machine that energizes our national progress. The result: more prosperity for all—and more revenue for government.”
15) “The world is a horrible place. Lions kill for food, but people kill for sport. People try to kill you mentally, especially if you are on top. We all have friends that want everything we have. They want our money, our business, house, car, wife and dog. Those are our friends. Our enemies are even worse! You have to protect yourself in life.”
16) “Think how boring it would be to just sail into things and have everything be perfect. You can’t prove your merit on quiet waters, whether you’re a businessman or a mariner.”
17) “Your brother’s administration gave us Barack Obama because it was such a disaster those last 3 months that Abraham Lincoln couldn’t get elected.” – To Jeb Bush
1 “Rich people are rich because they solve difficult problems. You must learn to thrive on problems.”
19) “If you’re interested in ‘balancing’ work and pleasure, stop trying to balance them. Instead make your work more pleasurable.”
20) “A nation WITHOUT BORDERS is not a nation at all. We must have a wall. The rule of law matters.”
21) “Luck does not come around often. So when it does, be sure to take full advantage of it, even if it means working very hard. When luck is on your side it is not the time to be modest or timid. It is the time to go for the biggest success you can possibly achieve. That is the true meaning of thinking big.”
22) “Well, I think that when you get right down to it, we're a nation that speaks English. I think that, while we're in this nation, we should be speaking English. Whether people like it or not, that's how we assimilate.”
23) “Back in 1991 the markets were terrible, and everyone was going out of business. I was in deep, deep trouble. I owed billions of dollars. Sure, I could tell you all I want about how to handle pressure well, but I owed many banks billions of dollars. It was not exactly fun. Believe me, it is not cool to be Donald Trump when you owe billions of dollars.”


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Trump has little history to indicate that he was an Christian, much less a person who would care about Islam. I think he is simply saying these things to gin up support, not saying something he acutally believes in. Trump is phoney, not speaking his mind.


He will drop from the race by May of 2016. Scary thing is which one of the other ignorant Republicans will win the nomination? Hillary has this in the bag. If Bernie continues to play nice, he will have a comfy spot in her administration.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> He will drop from the race by May of 2016. Scary thing is which one of the other ignorant Republicans will win the nomination? Hillary has this in the bag.


Cruz, Rubio or Carson

All of which are objectively worse than Trump


The_Herban_Legend said:


> If Bernie continues to play nice, he will have a comfy spot in her administration.


No, he won't - I guarantee it


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm providing an example that shows the similarities between Christianity and Islam
> 
> Any example you can use against Islam, I can use against Christianity. The bad things anyone can say about Islam also apply equally to Christianity, which is funny because most of the criticisms of Islam come from.. wouldn't cha know it? Christians.. who claim moral authority.
> 
> ...


Except that you can't. Mohammad was a deceitful murderer, Christ was not.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Except that you can't. Mohammad was a deceitful murderer, Christ was not.


How many people did 'god" kill in the old testament? Why do Catholics think Jesus and god are one? Why do you believe in this nonsense? If you are not already educated, spend the time you study this nonsense and study something that will add value to your life.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Except that you can't. Mohammad was a deceitful murderer, Christ was not.


I'm not talking about Christ. I'm talking about Christianity, any argument against Islam can equally be used against Christianity


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not talking about Christ. I'm talking about Christianity, any argument against Islam can equally be used against Christianity


Christianity is following Christ's example. Islam is following teachings of Mohammad. Mohammad was a deceitful murderer, Christ was not. 

Christ wasn't around in the Old Testament.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Christianity is following Christ's example. Islam is following teachings of Mohammad. Mohammad was a deceitful murderer, Christ was not.
> 
> Christ wasn't around in the Old Testament.


Seeing as how Christians commit acts of violence in the name of Christianity and Muslims commit acts of violence in the name of Islam, I would argue what they _claim_ to follow isn't as relevant as the actions they commit. 

Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 15, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Christianity is following Christ's example. Islam is following teachings of Mohammad. Mohammad was a deceitful murderer, Christ was not.
> 
> Christ wasn't around in the Old Testament.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> >Just as Mohammad did
> 
> So wait, you're saying Muslims SHOULD deceive and murder?


Do you even hear yourself? 


Lord Kanti said:


> Maybe you'd rather open your legs instead. If not you then perhaps your daughter, wife, or mother would be willing to be multiculturally enriched.


Funny, that's how most druidic settlers in Jordon feel about Americans because of U.S. soldiers. Funny how people with no firsthand experience with another culture use popular opinion to validate generalized personal bias.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Seeing as how Christians commit acts of violence in the name of Christianity and Muslims commit acts of violence in the name of Islam, I would argue what they _claim_ to follow isn't as relevant as the actions they commit.
> 
> Wouldn't you agree?


That doesn't alter the definition however inconvenient that is for you.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Do you even hear yourself?
> 
> Funny, that's how most druidic settlers in Jordon feel about Americans because of U.S. soldiers. Funny how people with no firsthand experience with another culture use popular opinion to validate generalized personal bias.


Being raped is an opinion now?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> That doesn't alter the definition however inconvenient that is for you.


are you having fun making your own little side argument? Cause we've all moved onto what it means and why it matters. Try and keep up


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> are you having fun making your own little side argument? Cause we've all moved onto what it means and why it matters. Try and keep up


Yet he continues to use them interchangeably.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Being raped is an opinion now?


dude...if you aren't capable of a back and forth just stop...

You're racist. We get it. Stop trying so hard to pretend there's more to it.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> dude...if you aren't capable of a back and forth just stop...
> 
> You're racist. We get it. Stop trying so hard to pretend there's more to it.


That's funny. Do tell us which race and why. I'm really curious to know.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> dude...if you aren't capable of a back and forth just stop...
> 
> You're racist. We get it. Stop trying so hard to pretend there's more to it.


It is racist to state that rapes increased 100% and that the majority of perpetrators are Muslim Non-Europeans if it's factually correct?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> It is racist to state that rapes increased 100% and that the majority of perpetrators are Muslim Non-Europeans if it's factually correct?


If simply being stated, verified by statistical proof? No.

If said as pretense for discriminatory policy....as contextually shown through the show of support for said discriminatory policy in this conversation. Then Yes.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> It is if used as pretense for discriminatory policy. Yes.


So your policy is rapists should have the right to immigrate and rape?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> So your policy is rapists should have the right to immigrate and rape?


So your policy is that Christians should be able to conquer and rape but that when Christians do it its not really happening?

See how that works? I can do it too. Makes it no more valid then when you do. Save that circular argument, tautology shit for bible school

At this rate you should go back to your brilliant "cats aren't dogs" comparison. It was riveting.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> So your policy is that Christians should be able to conquer and rape but that when Christians do it its not really happening?
> 
> See how that works? I can do it too. Makes it no more valid then when you do. Save that circular argument, tautology shit for bible school


So that's why European women are dying their hair dark: so Christian conquerors don't assault rape them.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> So that's why European women are dying their hair dark: so Christian conquerors don't assault rape them.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> It is racist to state that rapes increased 100% and that the majority of perpetrators are Muslim Non-Europeans if it's factually correct?


He probably doesn't even know what "racist" means.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


>


Can you post the video from the alternate universe that counters the video I have already posted, please?


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> If simply being stated, verified by statistical proof? No.
> 
> If said as pretense for discriminatory policy....as contextually shown through the show of support for said discriminatory policy in this conversation. Then Yes.


The statistics are easily verifiable...

Go Google Go!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> The statistics are easily verifiable...
> 
> Go Google Go!


He probably thinks the counselor was lying and the rape victims were being racist for only falling victim to immigrants only.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm providing an example that shows the similarities between Christianity and Islam
> 
> Any example you can use against Islam, I can use against Christianity. The bad things anyone can say about Islam also apply equally to Christianity, which is funny because most of the criticisms of Islam come from.. wouldn't cha know it? Christians.. who claim moral authority.
> 
> ...


Where is the christian ISIS today? Where are all the christian al queda groups? Your argument always ends up somehow going to the middle ages vs. today. We all know the catholic church is fucked up (they are not christian or at least based off the bible any more than mormons are based off the bible). Anyone who thinks the catholics are really following the bible is ignorant. And just so you know, during the time when all of the "christian murders" were happening during the middle ages, the catholic church kept their people from reading the Bible and for it to be translated into the language of the people of foreign nations. Didn't you know that? I REPEAT, DURING THE MIDDLE AGES OF MURDER, THE CATHOLIC CHURCH PREVENTED AND DISCOURAGED PEOPLE FROM GETTING THEIR OWN COPIES OF THE BIBLE TO STUDY IT FOR THEMSELVES. THE PEOPLE WERE FORCED TO GET WHAT SCRIPTURE SAID FROM THE CATHOLIC CHURCH!

You need to study more about the subjects you preach as fairy tales.

The only fairy-tale here is the one you always push - that there is a such thing as christian terrorism taking over this world just as much as islamic terrorism is taking over the middle east and abroad.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 15, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Christianity is following Christ's example. Islam is following teachings of Mohammad. Mohammad was a deceitful murderer, Christ was not.
> 
> Christ wasn't around in the Old Testament.


Christ was around considering he is the word of god (in the flesh while he was on earth). Remember in genesis when god says "let us make man in OUR image", he was speaking about in the 3 part image of god - intelligence (the father, intelligent creator), emotions(expressed through ones words, Jesus), and will(the worker, holy spirit). Jesus has been with god since the beginning (check out John 1:1 to verify) along with the holy spirit. So jesus was in the old testament and typified by many different symbols and even by the priest Melchizedek, one who had no beginning or end but stands as a priest of god forever.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Where is the christian ISIS today? Where are all the christian al queda groups? Your argument always ends up somehow going to the middle ages vs. today. We all know the catholic church is fucked up (they are not christian or at least based off the bible any more than mormons are based off the bible). Anyone who thinks the catholics are really following the bible is ignorant. And just so you know, during the time when all of the "christian murders" were happening during the middle ages, the catholic church kept their people from reading the Bible and for it to be translated into the language of the people of foreign nations. Didn't you know that? I REPEAT, DURING THE MIDDLE AGES OF MURDER, THE CATHOLIC CHURCH PREVENTED AND DISCOURAGED PEOPLE FROM GETTING THEIR OWN COPIES OF THE BIBLE TO STUDY IT FOR THEMSELVES. THE PEOPLE WERE FORCED TO GET WHAT SCRIPTURE SAID FROM THE CATHOLIC CHURCH!
> 
> You need to study more about the subjects you preach as fairy tales.
> 
> The only fairy-tale here is the one you always push - that there is a such thing as christian terrorism taking over this world just as much as islamic terrorism is taking over the middle east and abroad.


Like I said before, religion isn't dangerous because of what it says, it's dangerous because it can be used to justify horrible things based on anyone's individual interpretation. So whether the catholic church restricted it to nobles and aristocrats is irrelevant.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 15, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Where is the christian ISIS today? Where are all the christian al queda groups? Your argument always ends up somehow going to the middle ages vs. today. We all know the catholic church is fucked up (they are not christian or at least based off the bible any more than mormons are based off the bible). Anyone who thinks the catholics are really following the bible is ignorant. And just so you know, during the time when all of the "christian murders" were happening during the middle ages, the catholic church kept their people from reading the Bible and for it to be translated into the language of the people of foreign nations. Didn't you know that? I REPEAT, DURING THE MIDDLE AGES OF MURDER, THE CATHOLIC CHURCH PREVENTED AND DISCOURAGED PEOPLE FROM GETTING THEIR OWN COPIES OF THE BIBLE TO STUDY IT FOR THEMSELVES. THE PEOPLE WERE FORCED TO GET WHAT SCRIPTURE SAID FROM THE CATHOLIC CHURCH!
> 
> You need to study more about the subjects you preach as fairy tales.
> 
> The only fairy-tale here is the one you always push - that there is a such thing as christian terrorism taking over this world just as much as islamic terrorism is taking over the middle east and abroad.


The Lord's Resistance Army
Google it


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 15, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Anyone who thinks the catholics are really following the bible is ignorant.


Everyone who follows and believes in the bible is ignorant, including you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Well, actually the thread is over Trump. And this is the damage that fucktard is doing: Trump, by his irresponsible hate-baiting speeches to the Muslim-hating Evangelist right wing Christians, is legitimizing this kind of attitude. Do you think that Trump actually believes that somebody professing Islam is a threat to the US? I don't think so. I think he's using the fervor of the Christian right bigots to help himself to power. Do you think he is earnest about this issue? Is this a reason to you for supporting him?


I don't support him. I have just been watching the thread and they started talking about the topic I mentioned.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> 1) “We will have so much winning if I get elected that you may get bored with winning.”
> 2) “Am I morally obligated to defend the president every time somebody says something bad or controversial about him? I don't think so! ...If someone made a nasty or controversial statement about me to the president, do you really think he would come to my rescue? No chance!”
> 3) “When someone crosses you, my advice is ‘Get Even!’ That is not typical advice, but it is real life advice. If you do not get even, you are just a schmuck! When people wrong you, go after those people because it is a good feeling and because other people will see you doing it. I love getting even. I get screwed all the time. I go after people, and you know what? People do not play around with me as much as they do with others. They know that if they do, they are in for a big fight.”
> 4) “What can be simpler or more accurately stated? The Mexican government is forcing their most unwanted people into the United States. They are, in many cases, criminals, drug dealers, rapists, etc. ...Many fabulous people come in from Mexico and our country is better for it. But these people are here legally, and are severely hurt by those coming in illegally.”
> ...


I disagree with a lot of that


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 15, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Should have figured that out when they ran that mohammad drawing contest, those people were atheists. Didn't some muslims try to kill them or something?


Yep. Believe that was Dallas. Cops got to them first. By now they're on their 32nd virgin working their way to the top.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Always trust your gut and intuition on religion imo. Nothing is true just becuase someone says it is, think objectively. Im not religious at all personally. I enjoy learning about them though, facinating stuff. As they say, history is key to understnding our future


Recommend a fascinating course I took in my senior year in college, an elective course just to get the hours - Comparative Religions. It was taught by a practicing Methodist who admitted he was an agnostic in class. Could not believe he had the balls to admit it. Those were the old days when PC hadn't yet been engineered and used as a destructive tool by libtards.

The course/book began with the ancient worship of things that one could not explain in logical concrete terms, like the worship of the sun, or rock, or tree and then proceeded to a comprehensive review and study of every major and minor religion of today....how and by whom it was founded, the principles, ethics, laws, etc.

Religions were founded for social and individual control. I wrote a college paper on Christianity and how it uses certain covert means of controlling others, like you child, thru guilt or fear - "Johnny, if you don't quit stealing candy God is not going to like you and will send you to hell"

Reward & punishment psychological mechanisms used for control. Ten Commandments are a good example. it is those tenets that American civil and criminal law is based upon.

That's why Shariah Law is such a dangerous and powerful influence on many Muslims. It's all about intolerance and violence against those outside of The Islamic Herd.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 15, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> .
> 
> That's why Shariah Law is such a dangerous and powerful influence on many Muslims. It's all about intolerance and violence against those outside of The Islamic Herd.


Great write up. However, your last paragraph could have included Christianity, as well. I took a couple theology classes in undergrad. Fun and interesting classes.

Your grade: B+ (include Christianity in your last paragraph and I will bump you up to an A-)


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Seeing as how Christians commit acts of violence in the name of Christianity and Muslims commit acts of violence in the name of Islam, I would argue what they _claim_ to follow isn't as relevant as the actions they commit.
> 
> Wouldn't you agree?


 The other day I called your minions out on the US death toll in Iraq, they gave me numbers without cause and the only one example I gave in return was the same ole same ole you gonna believe that over me attitude. I was expecting to be shut up right away with facts and all I got was excuses as to why their source is correct and mine isn't.

Well, I`m calling BS on this post of yours, You say Christians Commit in the name of Christians, I`m a give you one chance to change it to ,,..People commit in the name of Christianity.

Nowhere do Christian leaders approve of or preach and teach violence in the name of Christianity. Muslims do.

Your post quoted here is totally thought up bullshit,...

You know what I want,....Prove what you typed, don`t give me a crime committed by a man in the name of Christianity, Give me what you said, Christians committing violence in the name of Christianity. I want Christians backing Christian violence, leaders and all.

Then we`ll move on to the BS excuses you have for Islamic radical violence you compare Christianity to.

Today`s day and age would be nice and clear, yesterday or during the Roman empire will only show that you posted bullshit.

Maybe you will fair better on this than they did on that call out the other day.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

I can show you an entire Muslim Army killing in the name of God. Flags, territory, leaders and all the weapons too.

That`s what I want from you Paddy or what you posted is total instigating bullshit.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 15, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Great write up. However, your last paragraph could have included Christianity, as well. I took a couple theology classes in undergrad. Fun and interesting classes.
> 
> Your grade: B+ (include Christianity in your last paragraph and I will bump you up to an A-)


Funny but I was on and off scholastic probation most of my college days. Got busted for pot at a college in East Texas back in '68. Those redneck cops and troopers were SOB's....but I digress. Finally stopped the heavy acid use and such and ended up on the honor roll.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 15, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Nowhere do Christian leaders approve of or preach and teach violence in the name of Christianity. Muslims do.


Good points, but you're talking to a rock. I have been to many a Christian service, even as an agnostic (because someone wanted my company) and NEVER have a heard a sermon or congregation of hate speech against any race or religion. Christianity is indeed the religion of peace and love. So much so that at times I can't fuckin' STAND to hear Christians forgiving madmen who just killed their family members or created other atrocities. Example was the many folks who expressed forgiveness on the witness stand directed at that young white kid who blew away those nice black folks who were enjoying Bible study class. Forgot his name but here's his picture. That was it, the Charleston shooter.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Recommend a fascinating course I took in my senior year in college, an elective course just to get the hours - Comparative Religions. It was taught by a practicing Methodist who admitted he was an agnostic in class. Could not believe he had the balls to admit it. Those were the old days when PC hadn't yet been engineered and used as a destructive tool by libtards.
> 
> The course/book began with the ancient worship of things that one could not explain in logical concrete terms, like the worship of the sun, or rock, or tree and then proceeded to a comprehensive review and study of every major and minor religion of today....how and by whom it was founded, the principles, ethics, laws, etc.
> 
> ...



Reward and punishment is the way every parent, regardless of religion, raises their child. Well 99% of them. It`s been done that way forever.

We teach our pet dog the same way. Because it works.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Maybe you'd rather open your legs instead. If not you then perhaps your daughter, wife, or mother would be willing to be multiculturally enriched.


I'll say it again, Trump's rhetoric gives religious Christian assholes like you license to spew your bigotry. When you do that, you give license to assholes with another religious perspective such as Islam to spew their own bigotry. Trump is using you dude. Oh, and that video must be factual, after all you pulled it from the internet. You are a fool and a pawn of Trump and his ilk.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 15, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> The other day I called your minions out on the US death toll in Iraq, they gave me numbers without cause and the only one example I gave in return was the same ole same ole you gonna believe that over me attitude. I was expecting to be shut up right away with facts and all I got was excuses as to why their source is correct and mine isn't.
> 
> Well, I`m calling BS on this post of yours, You say Christians Commit in the name of Christians, I`m a give you one chance to change it to ,,..People commit in the name of Christianity.
> 
> ...


You didn't disprove a single thing. You took a single source and said it was more valid than every other source because he spent a tour or two in Iraq, which by any means is not as valid of a source. It is a source, I gave you multiple ones, and you dismissed all of them because of one guy. I can't believe you're sticking to that narrative, maybe you are delusional.






What about Robert Doggart? The pastor who got was arrested for a terrorism plot against Muslims?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 15, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> 1) “We will have so much winning if I get elected that you may get bored with winning.”
> 2) “Am I morally obligated to defend the president every time somebody says something bad or controversial about him? I don't think so! ...If someone made a nasty or controversial statement about me to the president, do you really think he would come to my rescue? No chance!”
> 3) “When someone crosses you, my advice is ‘Get Even!’ That is not typical advice, but it is real life advice. If you do not get even, you are just a schmuck! When people wrong you, go after those people because it is a good feeling and because other people will see you doing it. I love getting even. I get screwed all the time. I go after people, and you know what? People do not play around with me as much as they do with others. They know that if they do, they are in for a big fight.”
> 4) “What can be simpler or more accurately stated? The Mexican government is forcing their most unwanted people into the United States. They are, in many cases, criminals, drug dealers, rapists, etc. ...Many fabulous people come in from Mexico and our country is better for it. But these people are here legally, and are severely hurt by those coming in illegally.”
> ...


Wow, you sure did a lot of research to post this. Come to think of it, why did you post this? I don't know any more about Trump after reading it than I did before. Because you can't judge a politician based upon what he SAYS. You need to judge him on what he does. Like, borrow billions and declare bankruptcy, all the while touting his great work. Dude, he's going to do the same to the US. He's going to run up the deficit just like GWB did by cutting taxes and raising spending. That's what Republicans DO. They SAY otherwise but borrow and spend is what they do. Meanwhile his odious statements regarding minorities is just race and religious baiting to get attention and gather a small group of zealots into a political base.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 15, 2015)

He's being sued for fraud now in California and in New York the Attorney General is looking into fraud charges with his "Trump University."


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 15, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> He's being sued for fraud now in California and in New York the Attorney General is looking into fraud charges with his "Trump University."


Too funny this. One benefit is that Trump will have to spend time away from minority-baiting to vilify the lawyers shedding light on one of his money-making frauds. I wouldn't be surprised if other frauds of his begin to come to light.


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 15, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Wow, you sure did a lot of research to post this. Come to think of it, why did you post this? I don't know any more about Trump after reading it than I did before. Because you can't judge a politician based upon what he SAYS. You need to judge him on what he does. Like, borrow billions and declare bankruptcy, all the while touting his great work. Dude, he's going to do the same to the US. He's going to run up the deficit just like GWB did by cutting taxes and raising spending. That's what Republicans DO. They SAY otherwise but borrow and spend is what they do. Meanwhile his odious statements regarding minorities is just race and religious baiting to get attention and gather a small group of zealots into a political base.


I am voting for bernie, I hope trump doesnt have a chance to ruin anything. Just ran across a site with 25 trump quotes, no research.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I used Uganda as an example of a law that is based in Christianity that causes violence today - exactly what you asked for
> 
> Now you're trying to change the subject so you can continue to deny it without admitting you were wrong


No, you put up something relatively unrelated. Having a country which is primarily christian does not immediately mean the law is religious. If you read the context it says against nature, not against god or buddah or allah. 

So your example did not suport your argument. Of course you will ignore this and continue to blunder along no matter how many people point out your error because your ideology eclipses your IQ.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Recommend a fascinating course I took in my senior year in college, an elective course just to get the hours - Comparative Religions. It was taught by a practicing Methodist who admitted he was an agnostic in class. Could not believe he had the balls to admit it. Those were the old days when PC hadn't yet been engineered and used as a destructive tool by libtards.
> 
> The course/book began with the ancient worship of things that one could not explain in logical concrete terms, like the worship of the sun, or rock, or tree and then proceeded to a comprehensive review and study of every major and minor religion of today....how and by whom it was founded, the principles, ethics, laws, etc.
> 
> ...


Nice...Ive taken a few of those courses. Western civ...comparitive religion. philosophy of Eastern religions..even ethics of religions ...butfor the love of EVERYTHING...if you see a class with "ethics" in the title DONT TAKE IT! it will fuck with you...you go in like " yay i get to learn good vs evil through logical deduction"...you come out going " well maybe its ok to eat a LITTLE bit of human brains" although in the context of religions it DID make some things make sense....even if not in real world application. Its all fascinating.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You didn't disprove a single thing. You took a single source and said it was more valid than every other source because he spent a tour or two in Iraq, which by any means is not as valid of a source. It is a source, I gave you multiple ones, and you dismissed all of them because of one guy. I can't believe you're sticking to that narrative, maybe you are delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 https://www.iraqbodycount.org/about/

You gave me the point of view from the Enemy, I gave you an itemized list of recorded deaths from violence in Iraq. What you gave me was hearsay, The IBC site may or not be accurate but those differences in numbers will be called out and yet....haven`t.

IBC screenshot of their own data.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

I don`t need the IBC or you to know that most of the deaths by violence in Iraq are not from USA Military or coalition.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You didn't disprove a single thing. You took a single source and said it was more valid than every other source because he spent a tour or two in Iraq, which by any means is not as valid of a source. It is a source, I gave you multiple ones, and you dismissed all of them because of one guy. I can't believe you're sticking to that narrative, maybe you are delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robert is a phony that got what he deserved,...I see no Christians in WA, MI, OK, TX, NY, ME, FL and so on rallying behind him,....Do you ?

I see Muslim in S. Africa, Yemen, Somalia, Egypt, Turkey, Afghan. and on and on supporting ISIS.


See the difference ? That`s what I`m talking about .


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

pnwny, you need to learn the difference between a man and a religion. They are not the same.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, you put up something relatively unrelated. Having a country which is primarily christian does not immediately mean the law is religious. If you read the context it says against nature, not against god or buddah or allah.
> 
> So your example did not suport your argument. Of course you will ignore this and continue to blunder along no matter how many people point out your error because your ideology eclipses your IQ.


Read the history of the "Kill the Gay's" bill yourself, that's why I linked it

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Act,_2014

"According to a reporter in Africa, "Africans see homosexuality as being both un-African and un-Christian"."

"From 5 to 8 March 2009, a workshop organised by the Family Life Network, led by Ugandan Stephen Langa, and entitled "Seminar on Exposing the Homosexuals' Agenda" took place in Kampala, the capital of Uganda. The workshop featured three *US evangelical Christians: Scott Lively*, an author who has written several books opposing homosexuality; *Caleb Lee Brundidge*, a self-professed former gay man who conducts sessions to heal homosexuality; and *Don Schmierer*, a board member of Exodus International, an organisation devoted to promoting *"freedom from homosexuality through the power of Jesus Christ"*."

"Kapya Kaoma, an Anglican priest from Zambia, was in attendance and reported on the conference. Lively asserted in his workshops that legalizing homosexuality would be akin to accepting child molestation and bestiality. He also claimed that gays threaten society by causing higher divorce rates, child abuse, and HIV transmission. He said that US homosexuals are out to recruit young people into homosexual lifestyles. According to Kaoma, one of the thousands of Ugandans in attendance announced *during the conference*, "[The parliament] feels it is necessary to draft a new law that deals comprehensively with the issue of homosexuality and ... takes into account the international gay agenda.... Right now there is a proposal that a new law be drafted.""


So basically what happened is three American Christians went to Uganda - told them a bunch of lies - the Ugandan parliament believed them and drafted legislation against homosexuals based on an extremist interpretation of Christianity. 

Now if you want to deny that Christianity had anything to do with it, be my guest, it wouldn't be the first time you've denied reality. The fact is there is no legitimate reason outside religion to hate homosexuals or homosexuality, and certainly no reason to suggest the death penalty for "offenders".


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Read the history of the "Kill the Gay's" bill yourself, that's why I linked it
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Act,_2014
> 
> ...



Yes there is a reason to shun Homosexuality. It has no value other than sex. Having Rights and protections because you have same sex behaviors, aint right no matter how you look at it.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes there is a reason to shun Homosexuality. It has no value other than sex. Having Rights and protections because you have same sex behaviors, aint right no matter how you look at it.


You must think about same sex situations alot to come to that conclusion...Sounds kinda gay


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes there is a reason to shun Homosexuality. It has no value other than sex. Having Rights and protections because you have same sex behaviors, aint right no matter how you look at it.


"No *legitimate* reason"

Of course there is value outside of sex, same as there is value outside of sex for heterosexual couples


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 15, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> What makes it christian based?
> 
> We are not allowed to judge muslims based on the barbaric actions of thousands of them yet let some redneck get drunk in kill someone in the name of jeeeeesuhs and we got a christian crusade on our hands!!! The equivalence is sickening.


Glossing over planned parenthood bombings and massacre of kindergarteners again?..just some redneck who got drunk?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> I'll say it again, Trump's rhetoric gives religious Christian assholes like you license to spew your bigotry. When you do that, you give license to assholes with another religious perspective such as Islam to spew their own bigotry. Trump is using you dude. Oh, and that video must be factual, after all you pulled it from the internet. You are a fool and a pawn of Trump and his ilk.


I don't need Trump to tell me what the refugees are happy to display on their own. 

But maybe you're correct, maybe women are letting refugees rape them in order to give Trump footing in order to give refugees a bad name.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 15, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I don't need Trump to tell me what the refugees are happy to display on their own.
> 
> But maybe you're correct, maybe women are letting refugees rape them in order to give Trump footing in order to give refugees a bad name.


I already disproved your last bit.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 15, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I already disproved your last bit.


Sure you did...


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> You must think about same sex situations alot to come to that conclusion...Sounds kinda gay



I pester a lot of them about why they hate the very description of Gay when said about them or to them. Very strange when your at a meeting and tell a guy he aint special cuz he sticks his cock up male ass and slurps the sausage, and the damn guy takes offense and starts bitching.

Thought into it, and thought about it, are two different things.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I pester a lot of them about why they hate the very description of Gay when said about them or to them. Very strange when your at a meeting and tell a guy he aint special cuz he sticks his cock up male ass and slurps the sausage, and the damn guy takes offense and starts bitching.
> 
> Thought into it, and thought about it, are two different things.


Sounds like you have a firm grasp of how that works. Glad you're on top of it. Hopefully they wont be so noisy in the future....tiger


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Sounds like you have a firm grasp of how that works. Glad you're on top of it. Hopefully they wont be so noisy in the future....tiger



Did you know that Starkist dose not want tuna with good taste, Starkist likes tuna that tastes good ?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Did you know that Starkist dose not want tuna with good taste, Starkist likes tuna that tastes good ?



Are you hitting on me?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 15, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> View attachment 3565494
> Are you hitting on me?



Sorry Charlie,...

....I`m happily married with children.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm sure they will understand. Why are you fighting this?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's a guy who claims to be a Christian. This person is an extremist, just listen to the things he's advocating for, and yet his entire belief system stems from Christianity. So weird right? Jesus teaches peace and forgiveness.. how could people end up like this guy if they're just following the teachings of Christ.. ?

I wonder.. 

But hey, Christianity is harmless!...


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Now if you want to deny that Christianity had anything to do with it, be my guest, it wouldn't be the first time you've denied reality. The fact is there is no legitimate reason outside religion to hate homosexuals or homosexuality, and certainly no reason to suggest the death penalty for "offenders".


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I pester a lot of them about why they hate the very description of Gay when said about them or to them. Very strange when your at a meeting and tell a guy he aint special cuz he sticks his cock up male ass and slurps the sausage, and the damn guy takes offense and starts bitching.
> 
> Thought into it, and thought about it, are two different things.


Oh noes, he whipped out "gay" with a capital g again...

Gonna tell us your "Final Solution to the Gay problem" there Adolf?


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 16, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> well you don't se people in mass number walking miles and risky their lives to get out of canada


Because the government gives us all a check to keep us here Everyone in Canada gets government checks, except me. That's why we needed all of Donald's money. God help us(Canadians) if he(Donald) ever gets elected

Secretly I've always admired Donald for his tenacity and his ability to navigate Canadian red tape. For some reason the name, Peter Poclington, some self made millionaire that found he wasn't allowed to have all that money in Canada, comes to mind. I channel all my excess billions into charity accounts and ship it to the needy in Canada and all around the world. I can sleep better knowing it's all NOT going to some fat government.

The Mexican problem is simple. Take over the country and place all the Mexicans on reservations

I stopped giving high tech secrets to the US when I found out that my name was on a list of some 600,000 condemned people in some so-called "war on drugs". Prior to that I'd have given my life to help the US. I was there for them when the moon pictures had to be faked as none of the video equipment of that era was capable of taking pictures on the lunar surface. The best thing that ever happened to the United States was president Kennedy. Without him the US would be nothing and we wouldn't be discussing Donald Trump.

This Donald Trump guy and that Mulroney broad should get married, then they can party by ripping up and paving over all the railway tracks 

IMO these are in some ways, dangerous people.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Nice...Ive taken a few of those courses. Western civ...comparitive religion. philosophy of Eastern religions..even ethics of religions ...butfor the love of EVERYTHING...if you see a class with "ethics" in the title DONT TAKE IT! it will fuck with you...you go in like " yay i get to learn good vs evil through logical deduction"...you come out going " well maybe its ok to eat a LITTLE bit of human brains" although in the context of religions it DID make some things make sense....even if not in real world application. Its all fascinating.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Read the history of the "Kill the Gay's" bill yourself, that's why I linked it
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Act,_2014
> 
> "According to a reporter in Africa, "Africans see homosexuality as being both un-African and un-Christian"."


Been tied and thrown off a building lately? You're talkin' kinda funny.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 16, 2015)

bird mcbride said:


> The Mexican problem is simple. Take over the country and place all the Mexicans on reservations


They'd soon be crossing the border......illegally.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Oh noes, he whipped out "gay" with a capital g again...
> 
> Gonna tell us your "Final Solution to the Gay problem" there Adolf?


 Relax, I don`t have a problem with you. I just wish you guys would behave and kinda keep it to yourself. When you gays come down the street marching with signs and dragging your come-alongs` advertising where you put your cock,...it`s an issue.

There`s no need for that, shut up and be Gay, I don't need to know and you don`t get special Rights.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Relax, I don`t have a problem with you. I just wish you guys would behave and kinda keep it to yourself. When you gays come down the street marching with signs and dragging your come-alongs` advertising where you put your cock,...it`s an issue.
> 
> There`s no need for that, shut up and be Gay, I don't need to know and you don`t get special Rights.


Im not gay but I'm also comfortable enough about my sexuality that gay people and however they choose to live their lives doesn't bother me in the slightest.

You should ponder why you have such a deep seeded loathing of gay people, perhaps you're fighting back a bit of gay inside yourself?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Im not gay but I'm also comfortable enough about my sexuality that gay people and however they choose to live their lives doesn't bother me in the slightest.
> 
> You should ponder why you have such a deep seeded loathing of gay people, perhaps you're fighting back a bit of gay inside yourself?



I did, it`s gross, spreads disease and not necessary at all. I can live with that, but you will never get special Rights or treatment from me.

Only fat chicks like little green one`s, I think you are.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I did, it`s gross, spreads disease and not necessary at all. I can live with that, but you will never get special Rights or treatment from me.
> 
> Only fat chicks like little green one`s, I think you are.


Did he break your heart?

It'd explain the bitterness.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Did he break your heart?
> 
> It'd explain the bitterness.



No. The other is disguise.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 16, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I already disproved your last bit.


That guy doesn't need proof, everything he needs is found in his the bible of his ancient religion.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> You disregard women and children being raped and resort to name calling. I'm not the one being defensive.


Dude, you spew bigoted garbage and are pretty much at the end of your rope. The stuff you are saying now is utter nonsense.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> So now you've retreated to the last level of an argument that you have lost, where all you do is hurl insults from a defensive posture. Hateful little bitch you are.



Denial is a river in Egypt.

You can give Muslim the freedom to do and say as they please, anything spoken about them is racist defenses and all and I`ll fight that to the death. They aint nobody`s King.

They`re always on defense for a reason, and it`s people like you that think Muslims do no wrong and have excuses that keep people that realize they are just like everyone else going. Another endless cycle.

Muslim treat women like shit and scum, and you like that, you don`t mind seeing the victims of their rape habits.

They have you in check, not me.

You need to free yourself from Hillary`s PC smelly crack to see it.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Denial is a river in Egypt.
> 
> You can give Muslim the freedom to do and say as they please, anything spoken about them is racist defenses and all and I`ll fight that to the death. They aint nobody`s King.
> 
> ...


The fact that the U.S. government let Afghani commanders keep boys around to rape regularly and told U.S. soldiers to allow it is sickening. Women aren't the only ones who are victimized.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> The fact that the U.S. government let Afghani commanders keep boys around to rape regularly and told U.S. soldiers to allow it is sickening. Women aren't the only ones who are victimized.


Our government allows it here at home too. Ever hear of Catholics?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 16, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, you spew bigoted garbage and are pretty much at the end of your rope. The stuff you are saying now is utter nonsense.





The_Herban_Legend said:


> Our government allows it here at home too. Ever hear of Catholics?


I didn't realize that the U.S. government is lead by the Catholic Church.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I didn't realize that the U.S. government is lead by the Catholic Church.


It's not but at least you now know our government allows religious figures to rape little boys too. I bet there are a few in your congregation too.

BTW: It is religious idiots that have us cannabis lovers growing like we are doing something wrong! Fuck all worshipers of a deity.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> The fact that the U.S. government let Afghani commanders keep boys around to rape regularly and told U.S. soldiers to allow it is sickening. Women aren't the only ones who are victimized.



But when they`re abroad the children aint such easy prey.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Our government allows it here at home too. Ever hear of Catholics?



Yes, they got caught. The SEC/DEF allowed our troops to watch and got caught too. Guess who didn`t get caught ?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I didn't realize that the U.S. government is lead by the Catholic Church.


Not only Catholics, but other Christian pastors who don't face prosecution for what they've done, and Congressmen.

There was Robert Bauman Republican Rep from Maryland who was charged with attempting to solicit sex from a 16 year old male prostitute. He claimed he was an alcoholic, went to an alcoholism rehabilitation program and all charges were dropped. Or there was the 1983 Congressional Page Sex Scandal. There was a Democrat from Washington who was accused by eight women of sexual abuse ranging from harassment to rape, no charges were ever brought up. Strom Thurmond, had a child with a then 15 year old African American girl in 1925 who was employed by his family (ironic since he was a huge racist). There was Mark Foley from Florida who resigned after it was revealed he had sent sexually explicit emails to teenage male Congressional pages, no charges.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> It's not but at least you now know our government allows religious figures to rape little boys too. I bet there are a few in your congregation too.
> 
> BTW: It is religious idiots that have us cannabis lovers growing like we are doing something wrong! Fuck all worshipers of a deity.


Wow, I'm Catholic!? Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 16, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Not only Catholics, but other Christian pastors who don't face prosecution for what they've done, and Congressmen.
> 
> There was Robert Bauman Republican Rep from Maryland who was charged with attempting to solicit sex from a 16 year old male prostitute. He claimed he was an alcoholic, went to an alcoholism rehabilitation program and all charges were dropped. Or there was the 1983 Congressional Page Sex Scandal. There was a Democrat from Washington who was accused by eight women of sexual abuse ranging from harassment to rape, no charges were ever brought up. Strom Thurmond, had a child with a then 15 year old African American girl in 1925 who was employed by his family (ironic since he was a huge racist). There was Mark Foley from Florida who resigned after it was revealed he had sent sexually explicit emails to teenage male Congressional pages, no charges.


As disturbing as that is, it's not the same thing as allowing children to be raped as part of our foreign policy and military standards. These were coalition forces on coalition bases on coalition orders to allow Afghani commanders to rape boys on a regular basis; not some congressman caught with his pants down with a consenting person. In the U.S. 16 is a minor, but a male prostitute is not in the same wavelength as a village boy being dragged from base to base to be raped repeatedly by those who are supposed to be protecting him.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> As disturbing as that is, it's not the same thing as allowing children to be raped as part of our foreign policy and military standards. These were coalition forces on coalition bases on coalition orders to allow Afghani commanders to rape boys on a regular basis; not some congressman caught with his pants down with a consenting person. In the U.S. 16 is a minor, but a male prostitute is not in the same wavelength as a village boy being dragged from base to base to be raped repeatedly by those who are supposed to be protecting him.


Are you fucking kidding me? A 16 year old male prostitute is being trafficked. Do you really think they're doing anything willingly? That's outrageous.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Wow, I'm Catholic!? Thanks for letting me know!


Congregations are not only for Catholics. No need to thank me for the lessons you learned today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 16, 2015)

Isn't the boy rape an afghani commander thing and not related to muslims?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I didn't realize that the U.S. government is lead by the Catholic Church.


The US is led by Christians, yes. Catholics, and others. Which by the way represent the majority in the US.

You seem to be obsessed with rape. The people to fear regarding rape in the US are white christian males. Not because they are white and not because they are christian but because they make up the majority of men in this country. Toss in that the victim is often too shamed to report the rape and that male police officers have too often botched rape investigations -- especially those committed by white males on minorities. And so you have Christian European-American males feeling entitled to their "fun". Does this describe you in any way?

The lie of the Oslo video would be laughable if it weren't rooted in some of the most vicious behavior perpetrated on minorities in this country over the past 150 years or so:

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/history/2015/06/the_deadly_history_of_they_re_raping_our_women_racists_have_long_defended.html

*The Deadly History of “They’re Raping Our Women”*

*Racists have long used rape to defend their worst racist violence.*
By Jamelle Bouie






"Amid his Wednesday night rampage at Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal Church in Charleston, South Carolina—killing nine people—21-year-old Dylann Storm Roof reportedly told churchgoers, “You rape our women, and you’re taking over our country, and you have to go.”"

You are always telling others "open your eyes". My eyes are open and they see the bald faced attempt at manipulation behind the lie that you promulgated and Trump has put into his rhetoric from day one of the election cycle. There is something that is broken inside of a person that would try to use this lie as a way to win an argument.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Isn't the boy rape an afghani commander thing and not related to muslims?


Right, it's a practice called Bacha Bazi (the person doing it is called a Bacha Baz literally pedophile in Persian). It's a practice in the Central Asia that's been going on since antiquity and fell somewhat out of practice with Islam (during Taliban era Afghanistan it was punishable by death), but fell out of practice in larger cities during the Victorian Era, and was seen more in rural areas.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes, they got caught. The SEC/DEF allowed our troops to watch and got caught too. Guess who didn`t get caught ?


Ted Cruz?


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 16, 2015)

Trump has some rounding up to do. We can call it a Syrian rodeo. lol


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Relax, I don`t have a problem with you. I just wish you guys would behave and kinda keep it to yourself. When you gays come down the street marching with signs and dragging your come-alongs` advertising where you put your cock,...it`s an issue.
> 
> There`s no need for that, shut up and be Gay, I don't need to know and you don`t get special Rights.


No gays I know are asking for "special treatment" dude. They are in fact asking for THE SAME treatment. If they were getting it I doubt as many would feel the need for the parades that seem to make you uncomfortable. While I can agree as a native San Franciscan that the amount of dong one sees at the annual gay pride festival is excessive and a tad inappropriate for a public event you cant really claim its any more appropriate then Mardi Gras ...which it basically is for gay folk in s.f... The fact of the matter is no one is trying to rub your nose in their sexuality....you arent being considered when they think about it....they ARE trying to express that they are proud to BE who they are despite what anyone thinks about their choices. Just as im sure youre proud of who you are and your choices.

And if you think that they are taking their "pride" too far...being a tad too outspoken about it maybe? Then ask yourself when the last time was you were publically ostracized for being a white christian male. (And i mean in a serious way...not just on RIU) Or whatever you happen to be...cause I practically garentee it doesnt come close....unless you're Muslim. I would be willing to bet you wouldnt smile, thank them for their opinion and walk away whistling

P.S. i DO agree the amount of dong at parades is pretty bad as its inappropriate. But again....unless we're willing to do without tits at Mardi Gras I don't feel we have a right to complain.

In short...if you dont like it...dont pay attention to it. You'll be fine.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> No gays I know are asking for "special treatment" dude. They are in fact asking for THE SAME treatment. If they were getting it I doubt as many would feel the need for the parades that seem to make you uncomfortable. While I can agree as a native San Franciscan that the amount of dong one sees at the annual gay pride festival is excessive and a tad inappropriate for a public event you cant really claim its any more appropriate then Mardi Gras ...which it basically is for gay folk in s.f... The fact of the matter is no one is trying to rub your nose in their sexuality....you arent being considered when they think about it....they ARE trying to express that they are proud to BE who they are despite what anyone thinks about their choices. Just as im sure youre proud of who you are and your choices.
> 
> And if you think that they are taking their "pride" too far...being a tad too outspoken about it maybe? Then ask yourself when the last time was you were publically ostracized for being a white christian male. (And i mean in a serious way...not just on RIU) Or whatever you happen to be...cause I practically garentee it doesnt come close....unless you're Muslim. I would be willing to bet you wouldnt smile, thank them for their opinion and walk away whistling
> 
> ...



I was fine with it. Then it, ....got to me. Two choices, Bow to them faithfully, or Treat them as anyone else that get`s to me doing something that is as far from natural as you can get. Praying and soliciting are one thing, but acts and behavior, (behavior being the problem) that say I gotta like it or else,...that`s challenge defined.

I have trouble identifying a:
Gay Right.
Gay Rights Activist

Why can`t I call them what I feel they are instead of something they are not?

Not only did they have the wrong Branch mandate a Federal law,...but they took an Adjective and Noun and turned it into a Verb.

Praying never did that.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I was fine with it. Then it, ....got to me. Two choices, Bow to them faithfully, or Treat them as anyone else that get`s to me doing something that is as far from natural as you can get. Praying and soliciting are one thing, but acts and behavior, (behavior being the problem) that say I gotta like it or else,...that`s challenge defined.
> 
> I have trouble identifying a:
> Gay Right.
> ...


So where exactly did the bad man touch you?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

Islam is not a religion. Much like liberals, it's a form of government weak minded lemmings worship. A centralized authoritarian state that involves strict punishment for those who speak and act "too freely". Unlike the constitution, there is no free agency. If you scratch below the surface, Democrats love for Islam isn't really that hard to understand at all.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I was fine with it. Then it, ....got to me. Two choices, Bow to them faithfully, or Treat them as anyone else that get`s to me doing something that is as far from natural as you can get. Praying and soliciting are one thing, but acts and behavior, (behavior being the problem) that say I gotta like it or else,...that`s challenge defined.



Well first off it sounds like you're trying to find a path of coexistence. For that I commend you.

But...I'm not sure you or anyone gets to be the judge as to what constitutes "natural" in regards to an expression of love....physical or otherwise. No one is asking you to participate. You DON'T have to like it, but you don't get to dictate how other people positively express themselves. And in this case positively means its not hurting anyoneanyone...and NO, hurting your ideals doesn't count.



OddBall1st said:


> I have trouble identifying a:
> Gay Right.
> Gay Rights Activist


The fact that there is a need to make the distinction between "gay rights" and "rights" IS the whole problem. If they were treated equally they wouldn't be protesting in the first place. So to make it easy, anyone who thinks gays are entitled to the same freedom's as any American would fall under 1 of those terms.



OddBall1st said:


> Why can`t I call them what I feel they are instead of something they are not?


No one is saying you can't have your opinion. If your OPINION is that you think being gay is unnatural... OK..that's true for you, got it.

If you're stating "they are" unnatural...well you don't get to set the bar for the rest of us. Slightly semantic argument I know, but it makes a huge difference.



OddBall1st said:


> Not only did they have the wrong Branch mandate a Federal law,...but they took an Adjective and Noun and turned it into a Verb.
> 
> Praying never did that.


OK....well.... around the 12th century in England it meant something to the effect of “joyful”, “carefree”, “full of mirth”..By the mid 17th century, according to an Oxford dictionary definition at the time, the meaning of the word had changed to mean “addicted to pleasures and dissipations. Fast-forward to the 19th century and the word gay referred to a woman who was a prostitute and a gay man was someone who slept with a lot of women (ironically enough), often prostitutes. Also at this time, the phrase “gay it” meant to have sex. Around the 1920s and 1930s, however, the word started to have a new meaning. In terms of the sexual meaning of the word, a “gay man” no longer just meant a man who had sex with a lot of women, but now started to refer to men who had sex with other men. By 1955, the word gay now officially acquired the new added definition of meaning homosexual males. ......

So...they didn't "turn" language....we as a people did. Just like always.

Also I'm not sure making an argument that praying never changed legislation is the way to go. Call me crazy but I would say the church has had a FAR greater impact on government than the gay community.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> So where exactly did the bad man touch you?



Same place you did.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Same place you did.


The heart and mind?! ...Cause anywhere ELSE and you owe him $5


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> The heart and mind?! ...


That would be the worst place of all. Is that what happened to you?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That would be the worst place of all. Is that what happened to you?




Yes....that's what happened to me. Good one.

Thx for your input.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Well first off it sounds like you're trying to find a path of coexistence. For that I commend you.
> 
> But...I'm not sure you or anyone gets to be the judge as to what constitutes "natural" in regards to an expression of love....physical or otherwise. No one is asking you to participate and it isn't hurting anyone. You DON'T have to like it, but you don't get to dictate how other people positively express themselves. And in this case positively means its not hurting anyone...and NO, hurting your ideals doesn't count.
> 
> ...


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> The heart and mind?! ...Cause anywhere ELSE and you owe him $5



I told him to ,....."pull my finger"...and he got his answer.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Yes....that's what happened to me. Good one.


Maybe you could get some Islamic State therapy and have somebody throw you off a roof. Only people who read the Quran make a tradition out of raping young girls until they bleed to death... Just two things nobody has ever been known to do in the name of Christianity.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Someone erased that. ????????


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

I clicked and tried to edit it to what I said but,...no go.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

erased what?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> erased what?



post 2959..........


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

#2: But by that logic a straight couple who are infertile dont have the right to adopt? would they be somehow less moral or qualified to raise a child? Are you saying you ONLY have sex for procreation? Every time you bank the misses your actively trying to have a baby (I thought you weren't catholic? (just joking)

#3:Then you should respect that the larger majority made laws that entitle gays to married, right? FAIR means It has to work both ways. FREEDOM isn't just for the few.... even if it was set up that way originally (historically speaking). Also gay men want to BE like you even less then they want to be WITH you. They just want the same legal rights as all Americans. Whether you like it or not they ARE real Americans just like you if they are citizens. Sexuality just like religion shouldn't bar peoples rights.

#4Im not disputing how things were done. I was simply saying that the comparison was bad... the church has had literally hundreds of years of active influence on government in this country. While gays major victories are the right to vote and it being considered wrong to pull them by chains behind pickups. I feel the church is doing better.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> post 2959..........


I've have this problem with Faux Roux before. It seems like he does a lot of reporting


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I've have this problem with Faux Roux before. It seems like he does a lot of reporting


Not a once. Oddball and I are having a nice conversation...

_*You*_ probably loose alot of posts cause they read like you're in the middle of religiously rage masturbating with the tears of a small tortured cat who you've dressed up like a gay Muslim for effect.

P.S. Respect on the fetishing by the by...not my jam but I admire the creativity.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> #2: But by that logic a straight couple who are infertile dont have the right to adopt? would they be somehow less moral or qualified to raise a child? Are you saying you ONLY have sex for procreation? Every time you bank the misses your actively trying to have a baby (I thought you weren't catholic (a joke)?
> 
> #3:Then you should respect that the larger majority made laws that entitle THEM to be THEM. FAIR means It has to work both ways. FREEDOM isn't just for the few.... even if it was set up that way originally (historically speaking). Also gay men want to BE like you even less then they want to be WITH you. They just want the same legal rights as all Americans. Whether you like it or not they ARE like you if they are citizens. Sexuality just like religion shouldn't bar peoples rights.
> 
> #4Im not disputing how things were done. I was simply saying that the comparison was bad... the church has had literally hundreds of years of active influence on government in this country.



1... The straight couple isn`t Gay. 1b...It depends on the hole being entered......

2 ...One`s blue the other is red,...I don`t want to be purple. They have all the same legal Rights, but now they have the incentives too. Rights are not the same thing as incentives and Gay is not a Race creed or culture. It`s a behavior.

3 ...When you board a fishing boat, expect to see fish. The first time ever in history of the SCOTUS, they created instead of confirmed,...laws. Never been done before and money played the leading role.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I've have this problem with Faux Roux before. It seems like he does a lot of reporting



It contained nothing against the TOS. Maybe misspelt words but nothing notable for TOS. Besides rollie does that personally.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Not a once. Oddball and I are having a good conversation...
> 
> You probably loose alot of posts cause they read like you're in the middle of religiously rage masturbating with the tears of a small tortured cat who you've dressed up like a gay Muslim for effect.


You have quite the imagination. I've already explain it to you before, and the difference between lose and loose.Just like a 3rd grader with learning disabilities.., you don't seem to get it.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> 1... The straight couple isn`t Gay. 1b...It depends on the hole being entered......
> 
> 2 ...One`s blue the other is red,...I don`t want to be purple. They have all the same legal Rights, but now they have the incentives too. Rights are not the same thing as incentives and Gay is not a Race creed or culture. It`s a behavior.
> 
> 3 ...When you board a fishing boat, expect to see fish. The first time ever in history of the SCOTUS, they created instead of confirmed,...laws. Never been done before and money played the leading role.


#1. "I thought you were saying this...



OddBall1st said:


> Gay is the totally opposite of procreation. I think it`s fair for a government to establish incentives meant to keep bloodline flowing and the gene pool in tact. That`s the Nature I refer to. When someone intentionally abuses the Nature of reproduction, they can`t turn around and say they are the same as those who do not abuse it. Two different animals on other ends. Gays give up the value of procreation and surrender Family. They should not be treated to the same incentives because they wish to save money or have say so in regards to parenting.


By this logic shouldn't straight married couples with no kids NOT be entitles to tax deduction? They have no children or "family" to contribute to the gene-pool or further a bloodline.

Or that infertile married woman should NOT have the right to adopt? She is not built by nature to procreate....So should she not be allowed to marry in the first place?

#2. Being straight is a "behavior". It just happens to be one that leads to offspring. If your issue is with the incentives being given that you feel is only deserved by those with offspring it sounds like many you have a whole different battle to wage. Cause as I pointed out there are plenty of straight folk who are afforded that "incentive". Hell...I get it as my wife and I have no kids and I didn't even ask for it.

#3. Again im not commenting on the laws inception. Just that Christianity has been pandered too by the government long enough that I dont think the gays can really be held accountable anymore to christian morality as upheld by a government which is meant to have a separation between church and state. I think we can agree that none of us are completely happy with the way the government performs. We ALL have grievances about this policy or that...But if we were to keep a tally I would still say gays are on the bottom shelf when it comes to getting their way in government.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You have quite the imagination. I've already *explain* it to you before, and the difference between lose and loose.Just like a 3rd grader with learning disabilities.., you don't seem to get it.


yes yes....I could also point out its "explained" as a sign of your inferior "_______" as you also have typos and misspellings often enough. But not being around 20 I recognize that to do so I'm screaming loudly that I dont really_ have_....anything to say. 

Most people whom type fast do that, worse if they use a tablet or phone. or hell...aren't being grammar Nazi's cause were in a fucking forum, not writing a thesis. Common sense, kid.

At least when I choose to go back and forth with you its funny. you know, for the reader.

C'mon man, you can do better then that.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 16, 2015)

A guy walks in and asks the barman, 'Isn't that Trump and Cruz sitting over there?' The bartender says, 'Yep, that's them.' 

So the guy walks over and says, 'Wow, this is a real honor! What are you guys doing in here?' 

Cruz says, 'We're planning WW III.' The guy says, 'Really? What's going to happen?' 

Trump says, 'Well, we're going to kill 140 million Muslims and one blonde with big tits.' 

The guy exclaimed, 'A blonde with big tits? Why kill a blonde with big tits?' 

Trump turns to Cruz and says, 'See, I told you, no one gives a crap about the 140 million Muslims.’


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> yes yes....I could also point out its "explained" as a sign of your inferior "_______" as you also have typos and misspellings often enough. But not being around 20 I recognize that to do so I'm screaming loudly that I dont really_ have_....anything to say.
> 
> Most people whom type fast do that, worse if they use a tablet or phone. or hell...aren't being grammar Nazi's cause were in a fucking forum, not writing a thesis. Common sense, kid.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't bring it up if it wasn't habitual. You have spell check on your tablet, but the word doesn't come up as mispelled because "loose" is a word, so you think you've got it right.... but you don't, even after I keep correcting you.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I wouldn't bring it up if it wasn't habitual. You have spell check on your tablet, but the word doesn't come up as _*mispelled *_because "loose" is a word, so you think you've got it right.... but you don't, even after I keep correcting you.


"cough cough (idiot) cough cough"

Hows that spellcheck working for ya?

Thank you spelling czar. keep up the good work. If you could take out the trash when your done that would be great. we're going to get back to having a conversation now.

_(P.S. ppssst....everyone....I left the "w" at the beginning of last sentence under-case....if you could all do something similar it would be appreciated, the poor little guy needs the work)._


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You have quite the imagination. I've already explain it to you before, and the difference between lose and loose.Just like a 3rd grader with learning disabilities.., you don't seem to get it.


I've already recommend Sesame Street.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I've already recommend Sesame Street.


I love Sesame Street..... cookie monster is an addict, Burt and Ernie are obviously a super dramatic couple...the Count is a money obsessed pimp... big bird is on whatever makes him see a mammoth. 

I like to think mescaline... yeahhhh...im definitely going with mescaline


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> "cough cough (idiot) cough cough"
> 
> Hows that spellcheck working for ya?
> 
> Thank you spelling czar. keep up the good work. If you could take out the trash when your done that would be great. we're going to get back to having a conversation now.


It was an obvious observation. I really don't see why you're trying to make such a big deal out of it. 
If the sensations you get were any more sensative, then I would have to start calling you "clitoris"


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> It was an obvious observation. I really don't see why you're trying to make such a big deal out of it.
> If the sensations you get were any more _*sensative*_, then I would have to start calling you "clitoris"


Yes...I am all a twitter

Any other High school backhand you want to add to the rotation kiddo?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> #1. "I thought you were saying this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don`t even wanna know.


to answer

No, as they are not same sex marriage and have both gun and bullets. Man married to man has two guns or two bullets.

She is not built by nature to procreate is a sad thing and neither am I. Man married to man is a choice made.

Being straight is not a behavior, it is assurance of the survival of the species. Being Gay leads to extinction.

Being Gay is mentioned in Christianity as something not to do. The Government wont make me do it. I really don`t wanna prove to you that should all of mankind be married to the same sex, mankind is doomed to the youngest one. Gay is different than mankind. While sharing legal Rights is no problem, I think incentives to be for mankind or against mankind should not be the same.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Gay is different than mankind. .


What chemicals are you inhaling?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t even wanna know.
> 
> 
> to answer
> ...


Here's a very easy way to handle that _problem_...























*MIND YOUR OWN FUCKING BUSINESS*


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t even wanna know.
> No, as they are not same sex marriage and have both gun and bullets. Man married to man has two guns or two bullets.
> She is not built by nature to procreate is a sad thing and neither am I. Man married to man is a choice made


Infertile woman are still not physically capable of having children. A man cant have one at all...but is capable of raising a child with a woman or divorced as a single dad? no woman at all? But gay men somehow lose the ability to parent despite (by your opinion) being gay being "behavior" thus making it a choice and inferring without the choice gay men would be "normal"? Thus not really having anything to do with ability to parent.

So would it be fair to say that to you this is primarily an ethical issue?

And being straight IS behavior by the very definition of the word. You can feel however you want about it (this ones for you Lord Kanti) but it doesn't stop the thing itself from being, regardless of your interpretation of what it means or represents (as per LK's Quran verse). It still IS. It just happens to be behavior that leads to procreation. In the instances that people dont use protection anyway. Which adds a whole other layer to the argument.



OddBall1st said:


> I don`t even wanna know.
> Being straight is not a behavior, it is assurance of the survival of the species. Being Gay leads to extinction.
> 
> Being Gay is mentioned in Christianity as something not to do. The Government wont make me do it. I really don`t wanna prove to you that should all of mankind be married to the same sex, mankind is doomed to the youngest one. Gay is different than mankind. While sharing legal Rights is no problem, I think incentives to be for mankind or against mankind should not be the same.


Dude....we literally have all of human history to prove being gay is NO threat whatsoever to mankind going extinct. People have been gay since day one...dogs do it for god sake...seems pretty common.....and somehow...we have not only survived but multiplied...in some numbers im told 

If you have some grievance with unfair incentivization I for 1 would be interested in exploring that thinking. But only for _both_ gay and straight where it applies. If its unfair to get a write-off without kids across the board so be it, If it solved the problem.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Being Gay is mentioned in Christianity as something not to do. .


Then continue to be manipulated by your delusional belief in a deity and obey your master. Where in your holy book does it give you the authority to judge others sexual preference?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Then continue to be manipulated by your delusional belief in a deity and obey your master. Where in your holy book does it give you the authority to judge others sexual preference?


If you went to a Muslim country and said that, they would throw you off the roof or decapitate your head for spiritual cleansing.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If you went to a Muslim country and said that, they would throw you off the roof or decapitate your head for spiritual cleansing.


I have. In Jordon mostly. Ive said exactly that....in slightly more polite tones of course. It prompted more then 1 religious discussion which was more insightful and respectful then most of the conversations here.

Im trying to picture what would happen if a Syrian refugee somehow had the bad luck to ask you for directions to the supermarket. Hopefully it wouldn't be near a roof.

So if there are 1.6- 2 Billion Muslims and around 100,000 - 325,000 Muslims estimated to comprise "radical Islam" why are we so afraid that all Muslims are scary again? Yes these atrocious things happen...yes they happen disproportionately more there then many nice happy 1st world places. Saying its just "these people" or just "their religion" is a lazy answer to a complicated problem, its uneducated and not going to stop anything.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Maybe you could get some Islamic State therapy and have somebody throw you off a roof. Only people who read the Quran make a tradition out of raping young girls until they bleed to death... Just two things nobody has ever been known to do in the name of Christianity.


Are you kidding me? You have to be kidding me. We, the Western World, have a word for throwing someone out of a high window: Defenestration. The word originated during the Hussite Wars, which were fought between the Hussites - a sect of Christianity - and Catholics, when seven town officials were thrown out of the windows of Prague's town hall which resulted in their deaths. Rape has long been a tradition of warfare in Europe.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If you went to a Muslim country and said that, they would throw you off the roof or decapitate your head for spiritual cleansing.


I would wipe out at least 20 of those filthy bastards before they laid a hand on me. But let's stay on topic here.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t even wanna know.
> 
> 
> to answer
> ...


You do realize that homosexual behavior is found in other species right? About 500 different non-human species exhibit same-sex behavior: Courtship, mounting, and full anal penetration between bulls has been noted to occur among American bison. Bonobos which are great apes (like us) also have a matriarchal society and exhibit heterosexual and homosexual behavior.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Are you kidding me? You have to be kidding me. We, the Western World, have a word for throwing someone out of a high window: Defenestration.


Right? The way "Not G" talks its like he was lulled to sleep and nursed to Rush Limbaugh as a baby. _"No time for facts! Ive got hate to spew!(right after these pills)"_


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 16, 2015)

Also during the Salem witch trials we had the lovely tradition of putting someone in a ditch with a board over them and piling stones onto it until they either confessed or died. I mean, in all reality, Islam could learn a thing or two from all the inventive ways Europeans used to torture each other over religion.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You do realize that homosexual behavior is found in other species right? About 500 different non-human species exhibit same-sex behavior: Courtship, mounting, and full anal penetration between bulls has been noted to occur among American bison. Bonobos which are great apes (like us) also have a matriarchal society and exhibit heterosexual and homosexual behavior.



Yes. Has Nature ever given them a reward for it ? The bull eventually figures out he had the wrong one and the wrong appears, this is evident because their are many baby bulls and the righteous appears.

But yup,...I knew some of that.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Here's a very easy way to handle that _problem_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did that part too. Still do. The SCOTUS said they are my equal I was like,...whoa,..Really ?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes. Has Nature ever given them a reward for it ? The bull eventually figures out he had the wrong one and the wrong appears, this is evident because their are many baby bulls and the righteous appears.
> 
> But yup,...I knew some of that.


So how is it unnatural then? Sometimes the bull might not figure that out though, it doesn't produce offspring so it's not genetic if it happens again.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes. Has Nature ever given them a reward for it ? The bull eventually figures out he had the wrong one and the wrong appears, this is evident because their are many baby bulls and the righteous appears.
> 
> But yup,...I knew some of that.


Interpreter! Where is a good interpreter when I need one?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I did that part too. Still do. The SCOTUS said they are my equal I was like,...whoa,..Really ?


Well from what the last 30 years have shown, acceptance will continue regardless of how any of us feel. In a few generations I doubt people will care at all, at least in the 1st world.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Well from what the last 30 years have shown, acceptance will continue regardless of how any of us feel. In a few generations I doubt people will care at all, at least in the 1st world.


That would only happen through a successful purge of the religious "righteous".


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Infertile woman are still not physically capable of having children. A man cant have one at all...but is capable of raising a child with a woman or divorced as a single dad? no woman at all? But gay men somehow lose the ability to parent despite (by your opinion) being gay being "behavior" thus making it a choice and inferring without the choice gay men would be "normal"? Thus not really having anything to do with ability to parent.
> 
> So would it be fair to say that to you this is primarily an ethical issue?
> 
> ...




Did I ever tell you the story of paddy and buck in the cave ?

Being straight is a necessity first and foremost as in the only way.

So am I to understand that Gay being my equal, is a financial matter ? To me, if you`re Gay, shut up, nobody will care, works.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> That would only happen through a successful purge of the religious "righteous".



And then invest in Pyrex.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Interpreter! Where is a good interpreter when I need one?
> 
> View attachment 3566136



Happens all the time.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So how is it unnatural then? Sometimes the bull might not figure that out though, it doesn't produce offspring so it's not genetic if it happens again.



I have never met a mom or dad that didn`t teach their kid boy from girl. I have never met an animal or plant, that did.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Did I ever tell you the story of paddy and buck in the cave ?
> 
> Being straight is a necessity first and foremost as in the only way.
> 
> So am I to understand that Gay being my equal, is a financial matter ? To me, if you`re Gay, shut up, nobody will care, works.


I dont know if its "just" a financial matter ....that was part of what I was wondering from _you_ before, since your the one with the issue with it. Cause it sounded like the only fact based grievance you have. Not to say your personal feelings/opinions aren't facts. Just that they aren't and dont need to be mine or anyone else if we so choose.

But if you're saying "here are equal rights but now shut up" Im totally cool with that. I think that's a good compromise. (not that my opinion means anything, really)


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I have never met a mom or dad that didn`t teach their kid boy from girl. I have never met an animal or plant, that did.


How does a parent teach their kids "boy from girl"? I always assumed it was common sense.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I have never met a mom or dad that didn`t teach their kid boy from girl. I have never met an animal or plant, that did.


uuum....teaching boy from girl doesn't mean anything but the literal distinction. Plenty teach that distinction without sexual reference (early on I would hope so at least). And then later some teach sexual preference...some even still that preference in that sexual reference is irreverent to receive love, from either the parent or a partner.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> How does a parent teach their kids "boy from girl"? I always assumed it was common sense.



It`s a long hurdle for some parents to figure out which one it is, first. They eventually go around asking, How`d you do that ?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s a long hurdle for some parents to figure out which one it is, first. They eventually go around asking, How`d you do that ?


It may be a "long hurdle" but tell me, how do they teach?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> uuum....teaching boy from girl doesn't mean anything but the literal distinction. Plenty teach that distinction without sexual reference (early on I would hope so at least). And then later some teach sexual preference...some even still that preference in that sexual reference is irreverent to receive love, from either the parent or a partner.



I teach that having a baby is rewarded by a tremendous rush of good feelings, experience that all you wish because it is your reward, I know you have a brother that you love and care for but don`t fuck him, Your sister is a girl, don`t fuck her either. Don`t fuck other men, they cannot show you the reason for your reward. Fine tune it a bit and they`re all set.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

I


OddBall1st said:


> I teach that having a baby is rewarded by a tremendous rush of good feelings, experience that all you wish because it is your reward, I know you have a brother that you love and care for but don`t fuck him, Your sister is a girl, don`t fuck her either. Don`t fuck other men, they cannot show you the reason for your reward. Fine tune it a bit and they`re all set.


Here, to the best of my knowledge its generally understood not to fuck your siblings. It wasnt taught to me and it never crossed my mind.


Maybe this is just a difference in where we're from....is it a common problem there?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 16, 2015)

someone wanna pass the popcorn?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> It may be a "long hurdle" but tell me, how do they teach?



If they are close in age, they usually see each other and ask, when that happens, tell him she is a girl and that makes the baby in her body one day. Used to be that`ll hold ya off till the teens but today it`s good for five maybe six years. If you only have one kid, they see you and ask, if they are the same your all set, if it`s not you`re on your own and will find out through others, hopefully. Like that bull.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 16, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I
> 
> Here, to the best of my knowledge its generally understood not to fuck your siblings. It wasnt taught to me and it never crossed my mind.
> 
> ...


 That`s an indication of intelligence so I think you`re lying.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 16, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s an indication of intelligence so I think you`re lying.




It was a serious question. Didn't mean it as a jab.....is that a common problem there?


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 17, 2015)

Putin and Trump could be buddies some day.

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/12/17/putin-accuses-turkey-of-cozying-up-to-the-us.html

Go Trump Go.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> View attachment 3566156
> 
> It was a serious question. Didn't mean it as a jab.....is that a common problem there?




No it is not a problem yet. However we have a law that says Gays can adopt and it`s looking like a future problem teaching kids right from wrong because Gays have a different view of wrong.

Worth looking into. Rosie O`donnell`s little adopted girl is an example of what I say. Rosie`s attempts to keep that incident secret is a clue.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

I couldn`t resist the opportunity.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Putin and Trump could be buddies some day.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/12/17/putin-accuses-turkey-of-cozying-up-to-the-us.html
> 
> Go Trump Go.


 You`ll find that many people think Putin wont even talk to Trump,...it`s Obama that Putin despises. Trump is at the least willing to work with.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 17, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No it is not a problem yet. However we have a law that says Gays can adopt and it`s looking like a future problem teaching kids right from wrong because Gays have a different view of wrong.
> 
> Worth looking into. Rosie O`donnell`s little adopted girl is an example of what I say. Rosie`s attempts to keep that incident secret is a clue.


I'm actually not familiar with whatever Rosie did as I avoid the tabloids...and she's annoying as shit...., but I don't think 1 person holds the whole group responsible. That's making the facts suit a bias, not the other way around.

Straight people commit incest and all other forms of sexual deviancy too, so I'm not sure I see the point. I don't think you can prove this is a gay issue..or even that its found more often in the gay community. (Excluding of course your opinion BEING gay is a deviancy...I'm sure you can prove they are gay)


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 17, 2015)

What does god say about homosexuality?


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 17, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> What does god say about homosexuality?


Depends on whose god your talking about. I dont speak for everyones interpritation of "God's message"


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I'm actually not familiar with whatever Rosie did as I avoid the tabloids...and she's annoying as shit...., but I don't think 1 person holds the whole group responsible. That's making the facts suit a bias, not the other way around.
> 
> Straight people commit incest and all other forms of sexual deviancy too, so I'm not sure I see the point. I don't think you can prove this is a gay issue..or even that its found more often in the gay community. (Excluding of course your opinion BEING gay is a deviancy...I'm sure you can prove they are gay)



First she`s really annoying to Trump, his first big press dealing.

She was the celebrity example of how same sex married with adopted children that have every need provided plus some, can succeed and prove once and for all that this can be done and tolerated. Didn`t go that way for her. Second, the Nations first and most publicized gay wedding in Boston which was all that fighting rewarded, failed due to one partner eventually falling in love with a man and started a family. The examples that should prove success, failed on que.

Why do they want to turn America into Sodom and Gomorrah ? It`s bad enough that some straight families fail, Why add assurances their will be more?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> What does god say about homosexuality?



He said you`re good to go.........


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 17, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> First she`s really annoying to Trump, his first big press dealing.
> 
> She was the celebrity example of how same sex married with adopted children that have every need provided plus some, can succeed and prove once and for all that this can be done and tolerated. Didn`t go that way for her. Second, the Nations first and most publicized gay wedding in Boston which was all that fighting rewarded, failed due to one partner eventually falling in love with a man and started a family. The examples that should prove success, failed on que.
> 
> Why do they want to turn America into Sodom and Gomorrah ? It`s bad enough that some straight families fail, Why add assurances their will be more?


Why do you use _one_ example out of _thousands_ to claim that you're "correct?" I mean, the divorce rate is higher among hetero couples than same-sex marriages.

"A new study from the Williams Institute at the University of California, Los Angeles, School of Law shows that gay and lesbian couples have a lower divorce rate than straight couples. On average, 1.6 percent of queer couples end their legal relationships each year (that includes marriages, civil unions, and domestic partnerships), but for straight couples, the divorce rate is 2 percent. For gay couples in actual, legally recognized marriages, the rate's even lower: 1.1 percent."


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

n


pnwmystery said:


> Why do you use _one_ example out of _thousands_ to claim that you're "correct?" I mean, the divorce rate is higher among hetero couples than same-sex marriages.
> 
> "A new study from the Williams Institute at the University of California, Los Angeles, School of Law shows that gay and lesbian couples have a lower divorce rate than straight couples. On average, 1.6 percent of queer couples end their legal relationships each year (that includes marriages, civil unions, and domestic partnerships), but for straight couples, the divorce rate is 2 percent. For gay couples in actual, legally recognized marriages, the rate's even lower: 1.1 percent."



I had it up to here with studies from this one and that one, more accurate to observe and see for yourself.

Gay marriage has been legal for what ? a decade and already it `s progress report is out and miraculously it`s doing better than traditional Family ?

Straight family devorces share the family gene pool even when separated.

No more studies funded by............

Vote Trump.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

There`s 50 million traditional marriages and their percentage is higher than the 10,000 Gay one`s.............. Really??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2015)

Actually the rate of divorce for couples 1990 forward is 35%

2000s is 15%...

But divorce can happen sooner or later. Really can't get good stats yet on 2000 couples.

I would guess it will be about 35%-40% when all is said and done. Maybe 30% due to the economic climate lately.

I doubt hetero vs homo divorce stats will be very different from eachother.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

Putin praises "bright and talented" Donald

http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/17/politics/russia-putin-trump/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Putin praises "bright and talented" Donald
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/17/politics/russia-putin-trump/


Interesting.. A guy conservatives claim to hate praises a guy they claim to love..


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

GOP hands nomination over to Donald Trump

Paul Ryan joins forces with Nancy and Democrats to promote Liberal agenda

http://thehill.com/homenews/house/263683-ryan-pelosi-corral-votes-as-11t-funding-bill-speeds-to-floor


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> GOP hands election to Hillary Clinton


FIFY


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> FIFY


GOP would prefer Hillary over Trump, and are willing to lose again if necessary. 

Everybody already knows the GOP is garbage, so what's your point?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Interesting.. A guy conservatives claim to hate praises a guy they claim to love..


Every conservative I know approves of how Putin is handling ISIS. Of course he's a bad guy, but it would be better to get along with Russia. I think we can agree on that. Besides, would it be such a bad thing if every Russian American votes Trump?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> GOP would prefer Hillary over Trump, and are willing to lose again if necessary.
> 
> Everybody already knows the GOP is garbage, so what's your point?


Then why have you spent the better part of a year or so defending the GOP?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then why have you spent the better part of a year or so defending the GOP?


Are you smoking crack?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Are you smoking crack?


Your gripe is that the GOP _isn't conservative enough_ and they're capitulating to democratic demands - hence, this omnibus bill Ryan passed

While republicans lose members by the day...

You ever wonder if you're wrong about any of this?

If you think the GOP _isn't conservative enough_, you're out of your feeble motherfucking mind.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Your gripe is that the GOP _isn't conservative enough_ and they're capitulating to democratic demands - hence, this omnibus bill Ryan passed
> 
> While republicans lose members by the day...
> 
> ...


You have gone completely nuts. I don't know why I even bother arguing with a Marxist. Is this the part where we pretend this isn't the single largest reason why Trump has so much support? Way more nationally than any other Republican. Are you still in the "it's not real" denial stage?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You have gone completely nuts. I don't know why I even bother arguing with a Marxist. Is this the part where we pretend this isn't the single largest reason why Trump has so much support? Way more nationally than any other Republican. Are you still in the "it's not real" denial stage?


Trump has so much support because he's saying what the republican base wants to hear - it's as simple as that. 

You guys raised em to be afraid of everything different, Trump is playing into that to the tee. Don't get mad at the baker when you're the one who wrote the fuckin' recipe, dipshit.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

I`n still looking for people than like Hillary or Sanders and Ma is Dem. I see and hear Trump all the time, nobody talks Hillary or Democrat,...Is that why they secured a win ? The one everyone is talking about,....loses ?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump has so much support because he's saying what the republican base wants to hear - it's as simple as that.
> 
> You guys raised em to be afraid of everything different, Trump is playing into that to the tee. Don't get mad at the baker when you're the one who wrote the fuckin' recipe, dipshit.


You're contradicting yourself. If the Republican establishment wasn't run by liberals and is conservative enough already, then how come their candidates are near last in the polls?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I`n still looking for people than like Hillary or Sanders and Ma is Dem. I see and hear Trump all the time, nobody talks Hillary or Democrat,...Is that why they secured a win ? The one everyone is talking about,....loses ?


The media has covered Trump more than the entire Democrat field combined. You may be onto something


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The media has covered Trump more than the entire Democrat field combined. You may be onto something


They're all like,

HEY, look at this jackass!

Then when he gets the nomination all Hillary has to say is:

HEY, look at this jackass!


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The media has covered Trump more than the entire Democrat field combined. You may be onto something



Yes that`s the media, I`m talking at the school, train station, supermarket, no-one talks Democrat.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 17, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> First she`s really annoying to Trump, his first big press dealing.
> 
> She was the celebrity example of how same sex married with adopted children that have every need provided plus some, can succeed and prove once and for all that this can be done and tolerated. Didn`t go that way for her. Second, the Nations first and most publicized gay wedding in Boston which was all that fighting rewarded, failed due to one partner eventually falling in love with a man and started a family. The examples that should prove success, failed on que.
> 
> Why do they want to turn America into Sodom and Gomorrah ? It`s bad enough that some straight families fail, Why add assurances their will be more?


Again...this is one persons example...not empirical evidence. As you pointed out yourself, 40 to *50 percent* of straight married couples in the United States divorce. The divorce rate for subsequent marriages is even higher.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Again...this is one persons example...not empirical evidence. As you pointed out yourself, 40 to *50 percent* of straight married couples in the United States divorce. The divorce rate for subsequent marriages is even higher.


shut up. This is not one of a thousand " gay threads " It's the DJ Trump thread.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Again...this is one persons example...not empirical evidence. As you pointed out yourself, 40 to *50 percent* of straight married couples in the United States divorce. The divorce rate for subsequent marriages is even higher.


 Now look it, I gave two of the most backed and supported prime examples of how it was supposed to be done, the thanks to them type, the it happened because of the great love for one another type, the you don`t need to be straight look at us type, the winning fucking team,....that talked about fight type, the now you`ll see what the Gay mean type,...the one, the only kind that says ,...see ?? Even with all those hand painted signs on TV daily.

And they failed.

I put a boat in the water and it sank,...I realized,...it don`t float.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

God damn it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You're contradicting yourself. If the Republican establishment wasn't run by liberals and is conservative enough already, then how come their candidates are near last in the polls?


Because Trump is _more _conservative in the eyes of the GOP base


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

Polls show that Donald Trump won the debate... again

Unless you watch h the bias Fox News channel. They will tell you Rubio won


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

Needless to say, The Gay came back in December and pushed it into the frozen pond and said see, it does float.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 17, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> n
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to say it bud, but I dont think your "rosie o'donnell" study more credible for some reason. Also where im from there ARE examples of gay married couples raising children well. 

As far as the contribution to the gene pool argument....well rape contributes too....and we all know some assholes that have no business being parents yet punt out a half dozen of the little guys(its a vagina, not a clown car!)...Also the incest folk for instance we mentioned earlier...So personally I take a gay couple raising a child _well_ on an already overpopulated planet as a good thing. (i know, i know... you dont for personal reasons cause being gay disqualifies them) But personally it sounds better then a whole lot of other options for the kids already here and i need of a good home.



OddBall1st said:


> I`n still looking for people than like Hillary or Sanders and Ma is Dem. I see and hear Trump all the time, nobody talks Hillary or Democrat,...Is that why they secured a win ? The one everyone is talking about,....loses ?


Well I again wonder where your from. Im sure that has a large roll to play. Every other person here has a Bernie bumper sticker.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Polls show that Donald Trump won the debate... again
> 
> Unless you watch h the bias Fox News channel. They will tell you Rubio won


Who do you think won?


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

Why wouldn`t this boat float ?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Because Trump is _more _conservative in the eyes of the GOP base


 compared to Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell giving Democrats everything? Including over a trillion in new spending?
Yes, I agree. Trump is more conservative than that


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I hate to say it bud, but I dont think your "rosie o'donnell" study more credible for some reason. Also where im from there ARE examples of gay married couples raising children well.
> 
> As far as the contribution to the gene pool argument....well rape contributes too....and we all know some assholes that have no business being parents yet punt out a half dozen of the little guys(its a vagina, not a clown car!)...Also the incest folk for instance we mentioned earlier...So personally I take a gay couple raising a child _well_ on an already overpopulated planet as a good thing. (i know, i know... you dont for personal reasons cause being gay disqualifies them) But personally it sounds better then a whole lot of other options for the kids already here and i need of a good home.
> 
> Well I again wonder where your from. Im sure that has a large roll to play. Every other person here has a Bernie bumper sticker.



I`m in Boston. Boston Ma. The boat floats on the frozen pond only,.....


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

RINOs in the House really sold their party down the river this time. I can *guarantee* you. Mark my words.

Opposing the base by bringing in Tens of thousands of impossible to vet Syrian refugees into the country, will significantly increase Trump's already large lead. I don't think it's about to happen. I know it


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I hate to say it bud, but I dont think your "rosie o'donnell" study more credible for some reason. Also where im from there ARE examples of gay married couples raising children well.
> 
> As far as the contribution to the gene pool argument....well rape contributes too....and we all know some assholes that have no business being parents yet punt out a half dozen of the little guys(its a vagina, not a clown car!)...Also the incest folk for instance we mentioned earlier...So personally I take a gay couple raising a child _well_ on an already overpopulated planet as a good thing. (i know, i know... you dont for personal reasons cause being gay disqualifies them) But personally it sounds better then a whole lot of other options for the kids already here and i need of a good home.
> 
> Well I again wonder where your from. Im sure that has a large roll to play. Every other person here has a Bernie bumper sticker.



Do you suppose a Gay family is better and acceptable for the adopted kid with no family at all ? Going through school being teased for something the kid had no idea was in for ? All that kid has to call family is a Gay couple,


Thanks for the shot at life.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> RINOs in the House really sold their party down the river this time. I can *guarantee* you. Mark my words.
> 
> Opposing the base by bringing in Tens of thousands of impossible to vet Syrian refugees into the country, will significantly increase Trump's already large lead. I don't think it's about to happen. I know it



No they didn`t, they had a plan, ..they got trumped, literally. They were out smarted. Leverage.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump has so much support because he's saying what the republican base wants to hear - it's as simple as that.
> 
> You guys raised em to be afraid of everything different, Trump is playing into that to the tee. Don't get mad at the baker when you're the one who wrote the fuckin' recipe, dipshit.


You remember when Trump ran before and tried to appeal to Dems with a bunch of shit like this? But we called him out on his obvious lies out the gate?


Now he's all...


(I agree about the Hillery part too...so no need to flood that point guys) So why do people think hes...


I know you guys like what he says. I just dont understand why you think he _means_ it.


----------



## FauxRoux (Dec 17, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Do you suppose a Gay family is better and acceptable for the adopted kid with no family at all ? Going through school being teased for something the kid had no idea was in for ? All that kid has to call family is a Gay couple,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the shot at life.


dude...do you have any idea as to the percentage of abuse and molestation that occurs in the foster child system? I think most any of those kids would handle some teasing over going through that shit. But I can see how being raised in a that kind of family setting in a community like yours _WOULD_ be a huge problem (no judgment, just hearing what you're saying). That's not a big issue here.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No they didn`t, they had a plan, ..they got trumped, literally. They were out smarted. Leverage.


I don't see how it's possible to lose a battle if surrender and defeat was the plan to begin with. Congressmen and women voted for this garbage after running and then elected on the premise to stop it. 

With Trump, it's a breath of fresh air. Finally somebody who means business. Rubio is "blah blah blah" more garbage. More smoke and mirrors. More flip flopping. More amnesty after promising the voters of Florida that citizenship for illegals is not an option. Rubio is one a one term senator. That's it. Far from presidential material, he doesn't even show up to vote most of the time. Such a disgrace, and there are many more like him


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> dude...do you have any idea as to the percentage of abuse and molestation that occurs in the foster child system? I think most any of those kids would handle some teasing over going through that shit. But I can see how being raised in a that kind of family setting in a community like yours _WOULD_ be a huge problem (no judgment, just hearing what you're saying). That's not a big issue here.



Actually Cambridge Ma is the lesbian Capital of the Country and maybe the World. They ruin our St Patty`s day parade. Those two chicks that were the "first" are from Ma.

I seen enough.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I don't see how it's possible to lose a battle if surrender and defeat was the plan to begin with. Congressmen and women voted for this garbage after running and then elected on the premise to stop it.
> 
> With Trump, it's a breath of fresh air. Finally somebody who means business. Rubio is "blah blah blah" more garbage. More smoke and mirrors. More flip flopping. More amnesty after promising the voters of Florida that citizenship for illegals is not an option. Rubio is one a one term senator. That's it. Far from presidential material, he doesn't even show up to vote most of the time. Such a disgrace, and there are many more like him



You have to wait till the Democratic party fails next time. Then you`ll see the targets. They think Trump locks it in for jaillary, but may have to realize it don`t.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 17, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You have to wait till the Democratic party fails next time. Then you`ll see the targets. They think Trump locks it in for jaillary, but may have to realize it don`t.


The Democrat party (much like the Republicans) have been failing since the turn of the century. I'm not sure what you mean by "next time" 

I know you're not big on polls and the media, but I'm sure you can grasp the value of when an individual owns both. 
Who else can hate the media to their face, and still have them follow around like little puppy dogs?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 17, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The Democrat party (much like the Republicans) have been failing since the turn of the century. I'm not sure what you mean by "next time"
> 
> I know you're not big on polls and the media, but I'm sure you can grasp the value of when an individual owns both.
> Who else can hate the media to their face, and still have them follow around like little puppy dogs?


Someone who's a media personality.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 20, 2015)

In regards to JEBush:

"The guy is a sad case. He's an embarrassment to his family as far as I'm concerned" -Trump


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 20, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> In regards to JEBush:
> 
> "The guy is a sad case. He's an embarrassment to his family as far as I'm concerned" -Trump


That was funny. I can't wait for Trump to start working on Hillary. I think she needs to be drug tested- Trump!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 20, 2015)

Trump is killin Jeb! I love it,


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The debate was over Christian scripture vs Muslim scripture.


And that there is no difference between the two.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> That was funny. I can't wait for Trump to start working on Hillary. I think she needs to be drug tested- Trump!


So say the media oligarchy.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> That was funny. I can't wait for Trump to start working on Hillary. I think she needs to be drug tested- Trump!


Trump asked the audience about Sen. Bernie Sanders, saying "Did you see what Hillary did to him? I told you, she's like a snake."


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> And that there is no difference between the two.


??? Must we start over?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump asked the audience about Sen. Bernie Sanders, saying "Did you see what Hillary did to him? I told you, she's like a snake."


Nice!

I swear if it's Hillary or Trump I'll re-register independent and give him my non-establishment vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> ??? Must we start over?


Yes. There's no difference between the two..extremism is extremism..the only reason we aren't rounding up all Christians here, are because they're white..if ANY color did what radical Christians do?


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


>


 I like his move..it's called the golf swing..


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

Study shows that polls underestimate Trump's support. He's kicking far more ass than people actually realize. 

Social-desirability bias --- a *social* science research term that describes the tendency of survey respondents to answer questions in a manner that will be viewed favorably by others. (Wikipedia)

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-trump-polls-20151221-story.html


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Nice!
> 
> I swear if it's Hillary or Trump I'll re-register independent and give him my non-establishment vote.


I'd never vote for someone that ran on racism, jingoism, extremism, and speaking down to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I'd never vote for someone that ran on racism, jingoism, extremism, and speaking down to the lowest common denominator.


boo hoo. Cry me a politically correct river


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> boo hoo. Cry me a politically correct river


Nothing PC about it, but it _is _the politically _correct_ choice, so thank you for saying that my politics are correct.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

By the time Hillary gets done climbing over top Bernie, and drowns him on her way up to the presidency like a "snake",...
all of those Bernie fans will be taking a second look at Trump. Hillary gets her money from big banks and corporations. Trump does not. Trump wants to lower taxes and increase wages for working families. Hillary will raise taxes.Trump wants to legalize marijuana. Hillary does not. I can a see scenario where Bernie supporters vote for Trump. Sure.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Nothing PC about it, but it _is _the politically _correct_ choice, so thank you for saying that my politics are correct.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


>


"How are you going to fix America, Mr. Trump?"

"Fuck you that's how."

"Wow, someone who finally isn't politically correct and can speak their minds!"

Political correctness is a myth that you right wingers love to just cry about, which is hilarious. "Why can't I call someone a nigger or a faggot anymore? Because of these damn PC people!" Nevermind the fact that there's nothing politically correct about not calling those two groups by those names because they're offensive. Very, very, different.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> By the time Hillary gets done climbing over top Bernie, and drowns him on her way up to the presidency like a "snake",...
> all of those Bernie fans will be taking a second look at Trump. Hillary gets her money from big banks and corporations. Trump does not. Trump wants to lower taxes and increase wages for working families. Hillary will raise taxes.Trump wants to legalize marijuana. Hillary does not. I can a see scenario where Bernie supporters vote for Trump. Sure.


Where did he get his money in the first place? Not from the banks? Hilarious. And Trump wants to "increase wages for working families?" Why does he love to employ green card immigrants who his companies can sack when they try to unionize or ask for wage increases?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> "How are you going to fix America, Mr. Trump?"
> 
> "Fuck you that's how."
> 
> ...


Trump has already put out plans. Don't you watch Morning Joe and Meet the Press, etc.? He is interviewed every week by die hard liberals and Clinton operatives. You will NEVER see Hillary accept an interview from a conservative talk show. Not even if and when they offer a lot of money. Same goes for Obama. The Democrat hierarchy is scared of being exposed by conservatives. There is no doubt about it.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump has already put out plans. Don't you watch Morning Joe and Meet the Press, etc.? He is interviewed every week by die hard liberals and Clinton operatives. You will NEVER see Hillary accept an interview from a conservative talk show. Not even if and when they offer a lot of money. Same goes for Obama. The Democrat hierarchy is scared of being exposed by conservatives. There is no doubt about it.


They're not scared, that's pretty laughable. We all know how the Conservative talk shows go about interviewing Democrats.

"So why, Mrs. Clinton, DO YOU KILL BABIES? YOU BABY KILLER."

"Well I support Planned--"

"BABY KILLER. BABY KILLER. BENGHAZI."

That's literally how it would go on the Bill O'Reilly show, or any of the entertainment shows on Fox Entertainment.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Yes. There's no difference between the two..extremism is extremism..the only reason we aren't rounding up all Christians here, are because they're white..if ANY color did what radical Christians do?


i don't understand the last part about all christians being white and rounding them up. Who is getting round up here and when did all christians become white?

i know they are rounding up thousands (if not millions) of christians all over the world, and i'm pretty sure they aren't all white. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Christians#Current_situation_.281989_to_present.29


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Where did he get his money in the first place? Not from the banks? Hilarious. And Trump wants to "increase wages for working families?" Why does he love to employ green card immigrants who his companies can sack when they try to unionize or ask for wage increases?


Trump is going to bring jobs back into the US... Better, high paying jobs. Not minimum wage jobs like how the Democrats seem to be stuck on. Trump is a businessman now turned politician. What's wrong with employing people with green cards? Are they not legal citizens? Did they not wait in line, respect immigration laws, and enter our country the right way? There is nothing wrong with green cards unless you prefer undocumented immigrants crossing the border illegally to live here, drop anchor babies, and then have tax payers support their families for god knows how many decades.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> They're not scared, that's pretty laughable. We all know how the Conservative talk shows go about interviewing Democrats.
> 
> "So why, Mrs. Clinton, DO YOU KILL BABIES? YOU BABY KILLER."
> 
> ...


It will NEVER happen. Name any conservative talk show, or all of them. Doesn't matter. I will bet ANYTHING you will not hear Hillary on a show before election.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

Sounds like you're admitting Trump can take the heat (Chuck Todd, George Stephanopoulos) but Hillary can't. I will agree with that


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I'd never vote for someone that ran on racism, jingoism, extremism, and speaking down to the lowest common denominator.


Why not?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is going to bring jobs back into the US... Better, high paying jobs. Not minimum wage jobs like how the Democrats seem to be stuck on. Trump is a businessman now turned politician. What's wrong with employing people with green cards? Are they not legal citizens? Did they not wait in line, respect immigration laws, and enter our country the right way? There is nothing wrong with green cards unless you prefer undocumented immigrants crossing the border illegally to live here, drop anchor babies, and then have tax payers support their families for god knows how many decades.


Now he won't. Those manufacturing jobs that he's going to promise to bring back? He can't. They literally do not exist anymore, or they're over in Bangladesh, and Vietnam where they were lost from _China _due to cheap labor. What's wrong with employing people on green cards? Nothing, but what's wrong is his business' practice of firing them once they begin to complain about labor standards, and his companies bring them in on those visas, it's not like they get a green card and decide to work for Trump Enterprises or whatever. So while he's sitting there talking about immigrants taking jobs, his companies are bringing in workers from outside to work in his hotels. You'd think if he actually cared he'd employ US citizens to do this, wouldn't he? But here's the problem: We have a right to unionize, and his companies can get heavily fined if they bust unions. Green card holders? Nope.

That's another myth about immigrants, one that you love to parrot from Fox News, but has been debunked time and time again. Immigrants pay more into the system than they get out, so no US citizen is "supporting their families for god knows how many decades." That is racist logic right there, because I can find a handful of studies done by very respected peoples and institutions that say otherwise -- or is that just "liberal college" bull shit? Which just will make you seem ignorant to any person with an education. Remember in his announcement speech when he called all Mexican immigrants "rapists and murders?" Now, what, all of a sudden if they have a green card it's okay? Illegal immigrant will continue until we reform our immigration laws, and guess what? Even _then_ illegal immigrant will continue to happen. It happens _everywhere_. Also the anchor baby thing is such bullshit, it's not a political attack to Latinos, it's a personal one. Watch what happens to the price of all of your produce and food. Moreover, how does he plan to deport 11 million illegal immigrants? Good luck. The wall he wants to build? Astronomic costs involved with that as well as an astronomic amount of labor that would have to be put in. Once more, good luck.

But let's forget about how this "incredible" and "brilliant" businessman is running an Empire of hemorrhaging money. Or the fact that he's filed for bankruptcy protection four times to protect his businesses from paying its debtors while they refinance and sell off everything in a fire sale. Let's also forget that New York Attorney General Eric Schneiderman said that Trump University was a "scam school being run without a license," and is drawing up fraud charges for his "Trump University. Speaking of Trump University he's facing a class action law suit in California for fraud as well. Then all of his legal ranglings for eminent domain are also another fun story.



Not GOP said:


> It will NEVER happen. Name any conservative talk show, or all of them. Doesn't matter. I will bet ANYTHING you will not hear Hillary on a show before election.


That's not what I was getting at, I was getting at how the Conservative talk shows would just yell over any Democratic candidate so really there's no point in going on those shows in the first place.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Why not?


Obvious troll is obvious lol.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> They're not scared, that's pretty laughable. We all know how the Conservative talk shows go about interviewing Democrats.
> 
> "So why, Mrs. Clinton, DO YOU KILL BABIES? YOU BABY KILLER."
> 
> ...


 And places like here she`s a ugly, lying, smelly cracked, Liberty bell shaped continue the same ole, same ole,....She might, change her underware ................


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 21, 2015)

She`s a Star everywhere......................


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Where did he get his money in the first place? Not from the banks? Hilarious. And Trump wants to "increase wages for working families?" Why does he love to employ green card immigrants who his companies can sack when they try to unionize or ask for wage increases?


 In Hotels, the clients need to speak to the vale, if I even spelled that right.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 21, 2015)

Hillary is focused and shouting at the Donald because she feels he is a recruitment for ISIS,.... That`s how bad she has it.

They kicked the Donald out of the beauty pageant and ended up crowning the wrong chick.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Obvious troll is obvious lol.


I know, just fucking around


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Now he won't. Those manufacturing jobs that he's going to promise to bring back? He can't. They literally do not exist anymore, or they're over in Bangladesh, and Vietnam where they were lost from _China _due to cheap labor. What's wrong with employing people on green cards? Nothing, but what's wrong is his business' practice of firing them once they begin to complain about labor standards, and his companies bring them in on those visas, it's not like they get a green card and decide to work for Trump Enterprises or whatever. So while he's sitting there talking about immigrants taking jobs, his companies are bringing in workers from outside to work in his hotels. You'd think if he actually cared he'd employ US citizens to do this, wouldn't he? But here's the problem: We have a right to unionize, and his companies can get heavily fined if they bust unions. Green card holders? Nope.
> 
> That's another myth about immigrants, one that you love to parrot from Fox News, but has been debunked time and time again. Immigrants pay more into the system than they get out, so no US citizen is "supporting their families for god knows how many decades." That is racist logic right there, because I can find a handful of studies done by very respected peoples and institutions that say otherwise -- or is that just "liberal college" bull shit? Which just will make you seem ignorant to any person with an education. Remember in his announcement speech when he called all Mexican immigrants "rapists and murders?" Now, what, all of a sudden if they have a green card it's okay? Illegal immigrant will continue until we reform our immigration laws, and guess what? Even _then_ illegal immigrant will continue to happen. It happens _everywhere_. Also the anchor baby thing is such bullshit, it's not a political attack to Latinos, it's a personal one. Watch what happens to the price of all of your produce and food. Moreover, how does he plan to deport 11 million illegal immigrants? Good luck. The wall he wants to build? Astronomic costs involved with that as well as an astronomic amount of labor that would have to be put in. Once more, good luck.
> 
> ...


haha. trump gonna bring back high paying jobs. like what? greenskeepers on his golf courses? maids at his hotels? pilots on trump airlines? distillers at trump vodka? 

manufacturing jobs are gone. i've done business in China. they make about 20 bucks a week at manufacturing over there. who's gonna work for that?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> haha. trump gonna bring back high paying jobs. like what? greenskeepers on his golf courses? maids at his hotels? pilots on trump airlines? distillers at trump vodka?
> 
> manufacturing jobs are gone. i've done business in China. they make about 20 bucks a week at manufacturing over there. who's gonna work for that?


Illegal immigrants. Oh... Wait...


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

Washington Post says Trump is 100% right

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2015/12/21/donald-trump-boasts-about-a-lot-of-things-this-time-he-is-100-right/




pnwmystery said:


> Now he won't. Those manufacturing jobs that he's going to promise to bring back? He can't. They literally do not exist anymore, or they're over in Bangladesh, and Vietnam where they were lost from _China _due to cheap labor. What's wrong with employing people on green cards? Nothing, but what's wrong is his business' practice of firing them once they begin to complain about labor standards, and his companies bring them in on those visas, it's not like they get a green card and decide to work for Trump Enterprises or whatever. So while he's sitting there talking about immigrants taking jobs, his companies are bringing in workers from outside to work in his hotels. You'd think if he actually cared he'd employ US citizens to do this, wouldn't he? But here's the problem: We have a right to unionize, and his companies can get heavily fined if they bust unions. Green card holders? Nope.
> 
> That's another myth about immigrants, one that you love to parrot from Fox News, but has been debunked time and time again. Immigrants pay more into the system than they get out, so no US citizen is "supporting their families for god knows how many decades." That is racist logic right there, because I can find a handful of studies done by very respected peoples and institutions that say otherwise -- or is that just "liberal college" bull shit? Which just will make you seem ignorant to any person with an education. Remember in his announcement speech when he called all Mexican immigrants "rapists and murders?" Now, what, all of a sudden if they have a green card it's okay? Illegal immigrant will continue until we reform our immigration laws, and guess what? Even _then_ illegal immigrant will continue to happen. It happens _everywhere_. Also the anchor baby thing is such bullshit, it's not a political attack to Latinos, it's a personal one. Watch what happens to the price of all of your produce and food. Moreover, how does he plan to deport 11 million illegal immigrants? Good luck. The wall he wants to build? Astronomic costs involved with that as well as an astronomic amount of labor that would have to be put in. Once more, good luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is going to bring jobs back into the US... Better, high paying jobs. Not minimum wage jobs like how the Democrats seem to be stuck on. Trump is a businessman now turned politician. What's wrong with employing people with green cards? Are they not legal citizens? Did they not wait in line, respect immigration laws, and enter our country the right way? There is nothing wrong with green cards unless you prefer undocumented immigrants crossing the border illegally to live here, drop anchor babies, and then have tax payers support their families for god knows how many decades.


Good post, I agree that Trump will be the greatest jobs creator this country has ever seen. His buddies that have over a trillion dollars out of the country will bring it back and that will be the biggest economy boom we have seen in years. imo

And Trumps legal immigration plan will be the best thing that has ever happened for hispanics in america. No more hiding and wondering about their future here in the good old USA. They will finally have the american dream.

Go Trump!


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> By the time Hillary gets done climbing over top Bernie, and drowns him on her way up to the presidency like a "snake",...
> all of those Bernie fans will be taking a second look at Trump. Hillary gets her money from big banks and corporations. Trump does not. Trump wants to lower taxes and increase wages for working families. Hillary will raise taxes.Trump wants to legalize marijuana. Hillary does not. I can a see scenario where Bernie supporters vote for Trump. Sure.


I was talking to my son and a lot of his buddies are Bernie fans and they don't like Hillary at all and even mentioned if Hillary shits on Bernie they will defiantly be voting Trump. So there is a lot of drama ahead. imo


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Good post, I agree that Trump will be the greatest jobs creator this country has ever seen. His buddies that have over a trillion dollars out of the country will bring it back and that will be the biggest economy boom we have seen in years. imo
> 
> And Trumps legal immigration plan will be the best thing that has ever happened for hispanics in america. No more hiding and wondering about their future here in the good old USA. They will finally have the american dream.
> 
> Go Trump!


No they won't. They were suppose to do this when Reagan was in office. Then when George HW Bush was in office. Then when George W Bush was in office. Greatest job creator? Bill Clinton. 

His immigration plan? Rounding up 11 million and deporting them? Yeah American Dream right there.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Washington Post says Trump is 100% right
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2015/12/21/donald-trump-boasts-about-a-lot-of-things-this-time-he-is-100-right/


Did you read the article at all? And do you know what an opinion piece is? It's saying he's right that he's opened up discussion about American decline.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> It's saying he's right that he's opened up discussion about American decline.


You're damn straight. He will make sure you don't forget it. When it comes to polls,Trump is #1 by far when it comes to the economy and foreign policy - Nobody else can touch him


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> I was talking to my son and a lot of his buddies are Bernie fans and they don't like Hillary at all and even mentioned if Hillary shits on Bernie they will defiantly be voting Trump. So there is a lot of drama ahead. imo


Tension is boiling up in the Democrat party. That's for sure


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You're damn straight. He will make sure you don't forget it. When it comes to polls,Trump is #1 by far when it comes to the economy and foreign policy - Nobody else can touch him


Bwahahahahaha, great joke! I knew you had a sense of humor. You do know that that Washington Post article you posted up saying that "Trump is 100% correct," is at the same time a bash on him, right?


"Obviously this is a hard question to settle. *Everyone agrees that Trump is engaged in full-blown demagoguery and bigotry against Muslims and immigrants*. But are GOP voters responding because Trump is speaking to their economic insecurities and fears of terrorism with a proportional emotional bluntness and urgency that GOP leaders have failed to muster? *Or are they responding to Trump precisely because of the bigotry and xenophobia at the core of his message*? Put another way, is *Trump successfully speaking to anxieties about the country’s changing demographics that are fundamentally irrational*, rather than rooted in reasonable assessments by these voters of the economic and terror threats they face?

I think you shot yourself in the foot there.


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> No they won't. They were suppose to do this when Reagan was in office. Then when George HW Bush was in office. Then when George W Bush was in office. Greatest job creator? Bill Clinton.
> 
> His immigration plan? Rounding up 11 million and deporting them? Yeah American Dream right there.


Trump is much nicer than you think he is. Go Trump!


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is much nicer than you think he is. Go Trump!


Like saying a black man deserved to be assaulted for exercising his freedom of speech? Okay brown shirt.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Bwahahahahaha, great joke! I knew you had a sense of humor. You do know that that Washington Post article you posted up saying that "Trump is 100% correct," is at the same time a bash on him, right?
> 
> 
> "Obviously this is a hard question to settle. *Everyone agrees that Trump is engaged in full-blown demagoguery and bigotry against Muslims and immigrants*. But are GOP voters responding because Trump is speaking to their economic insecurities and fears of terrorism with a proportional emotional bluntness and urgency that GOP leaders have failed to muster? *Or are they responding to Trump precisely because of the bigotry and xenophobia at the core of his message*? Put another way, is *Trump successfully speaking to anxieties about the country’s changing demographics that are fundamentally irrational*, rather than rooted in reasonable assessments by these voters of the economic and terror threats they face?
> ...


The Washington Post never could state the obvious without pushing their anti Trump hate speech bias. It doesn't surpise me. They follow facts up with their twisted perversion of the truth. It's what the far left media does. My point was that even the liberal media is finally coming to terms with how well received Trump's message is resonating with voters


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The Washington Post never could state the obvious without pushing their anti Trump hate speech bias. It doesn't surpise me. They follow facts up with their twisted perversion of the truth. It's what the far left media does. My point was that even the liberal media is finally coming to terms with how well received Trump's message is resonating with voters


Hahaha so here you go saying "Washington Post says Trump is 100% correct," then when I point out that the article doesn't say that it _then_ suddenly becomes "anti Trump hate speech bias twisted truth liberal media." I'd love to see your mental gymnastics, I'm sure there could be a whole psychological paper on confirmation bias with it.


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Like saying a black man deserved to be assaulted for exercising his freedom of speech? Okay brown shirt.


You are trying to hard. Those Trump fans were helping that man get some where.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> You are trying to [sic] hard. Those Trump fans were helping that man get some where.


Just like when someone takes away you're rights they're just trying to get you to exercise them more? You're truly sick if you believe it's okay to assault a political activist as long as they don't agree with you or challenge your beliefs. But whatever you say Brownshirt.


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Just like when someone takes away you're rights they're just trying to get you to exercise them more? You're truly sick if you believe it's okay to assault a political activist as long as they don't agree with you or challenge your beliefs. But whatever you say Brownshirt.


I don't feel sick. I feel great ,and speaking of the word great, "lets make america great again" fuck that sounds good. Trump!


----------



## jedisushi06 (Dec 21, 2015)

Only 7% of the shit he says is real. He will bury this county and not make it great again. Most americans are so fat dumb and lazy that they believe the shit he spits out. Brain washed by the television and media.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Hahaha so here you go saying "Washington Post says Trump is 100% correct," then when I point out that the article doesn't say that it _then_ suddenly becomes "anti Trump hate speech bias twisted truth liberal media." I'd love to see your mental gymnastics, I'm sure there could be a whole psychological paper on confirmation bias with it.


Trump 100% correct -1% PC
Washington Post 20% correct -95% PC


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Washington Post says Trump is 100% right
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2015/12/21/donald-trump-boasts-about-a-lot-of-things-this-time-he-is-100-right/


you ain't too bright, huh?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Trump 100% correct -1% PC
> Washington Post 20% correct -95% PC


he's almost got his goose-stepping down pat. maybe a bit more practice and a bit higher with the arms. 

Herr Trumpf


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> you ain't too bright, huh?


There was already a poll done showing that the majority of Trump supporters are under educated, so....


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> There was already a poll done showing that the majority of Trump supporters are under educated, so....


senor dumas posts a op/ed piece that he thinks proves his point yet basically shows trump to be an idiot. 

well played sir!!


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> you ain't too bright, huh?





pnwmystery said:


> There was already a poll done showing that the majority of Trump supporters are under educated, so....


You criticize Trump for the way he speaks, even though you're the exact same way. If this is how you want it where all we do is throw insults at each other, then fine by me. We'll see how that goes for a while.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Every once in a while you post some horribly sick garbage that leaves a nasty feeling in my stomach. Only a sick fuck like you would pass off the rape of 8 year old girls until they bleed to death as just another thing happening. No big deal because women get raped all the time right? You're a real sick bastard.


Haha look who's twisting words now and misquoting who - that's right, it's you, something you're prone to do. I never said it was excusable, I said it wasn't exclusive to Islam. Good job on critical thinking, comprehension, and interpretation... I'll give it a D-.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Haha look who's twisting words now and misquoting who - that's right, it's you, something you're prone to do. I never said it was excusable, I said it wasn't exclusive to Islam. Good job on critical thinking, comprehension, and interpretation... I'll give it a D-.


You tried to pass it off as normal. Like there are rape warehouses and slaves sold on an industrial scale all throughout the world.No, I don't think so freak. Only a truly demented sick in the head monster like yourself would excuse it as just another "tradition of warfare"


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You tried to pass it off as normal. Like there are rape warehouses and slaves sold on an industrial scale all throughout the world. I don't think it is. Only a truly demented sick in the head monster like yourself would excuse it as just another "tradition of warfare"


Keep on trying, but once again I was pointing out that it's not mutually exclusive to Islam like the narrative you were trying to push. Now, that narrative that you're trying to push where only Muslims rape little girls is truly sick and demented, and highly xenophobic. It's interesting though that once I point out that white, Christians, have done the same thing you get all up in arms. Having a melt down there? Because you're not thinking straight and that's a worrying fantasy you have about rape warehouses and slaves.


----------



## samhigh (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> There was already a poll done showing that the majority of Trump supporters are under educated, so....


undereducated voters got us in the mess were in,
remember this obamacare architect we were counting on the stupidity of the American voter to get the bill passed.

all politicians count on the undereducated voter, once there in they do what is in their interest not the people. no one should go into public service to get rich, what happened to by the people for the people. all politicians are corrupt and people are tired of being lied to.

trump leads in some polls by 40 percent so the majority of the 40 percent are undereducated I don't think so, I think a lot of trumps success is the total distain for politicians and the government.

people are tired of being divided, one nation under god, I hope someone makes America great again


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Keep on trying, but once again I was pointing out that it's not mutually exclusive to Islam like the narrative you were trying to push. Now, that narrative that you're trying to push where only Muslims rape little girls is truly sick and demented, and highly xenophobic. It's interesting though that once I point out that white, Christians, have done the same thing you get all up in arms. Having a melt down there? Because you're not thinking straight and that's a worrying fantasy you have about rape warehouses and slaves.


You're pointing out that you take your marching orders from the top. Democrat leaders ignore it, don't talk about it, and so you do too. It's really sad to see people who can't think for themselves to the point where their emotions are numb when it comes to the innocent, and protective when it comes radical Islam to the point when you can claim that little 7 and 8 year Olds being raped by their "husbands" on the wedding night until they bleed to death is "tradition of warfare" I think you are truly a sick human being


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You're pointing out that you take your marching orders from the top. Democrat leaders ignore it, don't talk about it, and so you do too. It's really sad to see people who can't think for themselves to the point where their emotions are numb when it comes to the innocent, and protective when it comes radical Islam to the point when you can claim that little 7 and 8 year Olds being raped by their "husbands" on the wedding night until they bleed to death is "tradition of warfare" I think you are truly a sick human being


And now you're breaking out that conspiracy theories. It's a really sad narrative that you're trying to push that I somehow support this, when I've said about twice now that I never said it was excusable I pointed out that it was not exclusive to Islam, which is what you're trying to say it is. Ever heard of _primae noctis _or _Droit du seigneur_? 

What you're referring to is this instance, isn't it? http://www.religiousfreedomcoalition.org/2013/09/20/muslim-man-rapes-child-bride-until-she-dies/

"Rawan, an eight-year-old girl in Yemen has died from being repeatedly raped by her 40-year-old husband. She bled to death after being sold by her parents to her husband."

You know what a cursory Google search resulted yielded? Tons of articles in the news of this http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/11/21/man-charged-murder-rape-7-year-old-girl/76163896/

"
ALLEN CO., Ky. -- Kentucky State Police have arrested a Kentucky man for the murder of a 7-year-old girl whose body was found 25 minutes after she was reported missing by her parents. 

Timmy Madden , 38, of Allen County, has been arrested and charged with kidnapping, rape, sodomy, and murder in the slaying of Gabriella "Gabbi" Doolin. His bond is set at $1M."

Now, aren't you a proponent of "looking at America's problems first?" Why are you so fixated on this Islam thing? It's a terrible thing, but shouldn't you also be looking at sexual, domestic violence, abuse, and trafficking here at the US and saying "What can we do to stop this?"


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2015)

samhigh said:


> trump leads in some polls by 40 percent so the majority of the 40 percent are undereducated I don't think so, I think a lot of trumps success is the total distain for politicians and the government.
> 
> people are tired of being divided, one nation under god, I hope someone makes America great again


amazing how quickly some people give themselves up as dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You degenerate, sick son of a bitch. Stop acting like you all of the sudden have a problem with girls being raped. If and when there is a rape house that the FBI knows about, they shut it down. Well guess what? We know about some, so it's time to shut it down. It's been going on for years.


since when did the FBI shut down the catholic church?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> since when did the FBI shut down the catholic church?


Ask pnwmystery. He's the Catholic


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Ask pnwmystery. He's the Catholic


Correction: Lapse Catholic. I said I was raised as such, I never said I still was.  



Not GOP said:


> You degenerate, sick son of a bitch. Stop acting like you all of the sudden have a problem with girls being raped. If and when there is a rape house that the FBI knows about, they shut it down. Well guess what? We know about some, so it's time to shut it down. It's been going on for years.


Quote me when I said "Rape is okay." This is laughable how hard you're struggling trying to pin that on me when I never said so, I put forward that you said it was mutually exclusive to Islam, and I provided an example how it is not mutually exclusive. There never was an excuse, anyone can see that. I wrote a paper on how rape during war should constitute as a war crime and a crime against humanity. Get over yourself lol.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Correction: Lapse Catholic. I said I was raised as such, I never said I still was.


If you are extremely passive when it comes to raping and torturing little kids, then you are obviously still very much in tune with your Catholic faith. In many ways you sound just like pope Francis


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If you are extremely passive when it comes to raping and torturing little kids, then you are obviously still very much in tune with your Catholic faith. In many ways you sound just like pope Francis


You're not very good at reading, are you?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Quote me when I said "Rape is okay." This is laughable how hard you're struggling trying to pin that on me when I never said so, I put forward that you said it was mutually exclusive to Islam, and I provided an example how it is not mutually exclusive. There never was an excuse, anyone can see that. I wrote a paper on how rape during war should constitute as a war crime and a crime against humanity. Get over yourself lol.


You state rape is traditional warfare in Europe and then pass the buck to Christianity. Except for Catholics. You don't go there. You seem to not have a problem with religious pedophilia


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You state rape is traditional warfare in Europe and then pass the buck to Christianity. Except for Catholics. You don't go there. You seem to not have a problem with religious pedophilia


Do you not know what a lapse Catholic is? There's a reason for that. And that's quite the stupid argument that ignores history lol.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Do you not know what a lapse Catholic is? There's a reason for that. And that's quite the stupid argument that ignores history lol.


How long ago did Sharia convert you to Islam? Right around the time ISIS started using rape as a recruiting tool? It wasn't enough with the kiddy diddling, so now you've stepped your game up to a whole new level?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Ask pnwmystery. He's the Catholic


you still never answered the question.

you claimed that when the FBI fiunds out about rape houses, they shut them down.

well, there are a lot of white males in the catholic church not only raping little kids, but covering it all up too. why has the FBI not shut this down?

and why have you not condemned it?

you must be for pedophilia when white males commit the pedophilia.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you still never answered the question.
> 
> you claimed that when the FBI fiunds out about rape houses, they shut them down.
> 
> ...


I condemn all people like pwnmystery who are now lapsed catholics due to the bad choices they have made.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How long ago did Sharia convert you to Islam? Right around the time ISIS started using rape as a recruiting tool? It wasn't enough with the kiddy diddling, so now you've stepped your game up to a whole new level?


Do you not know what a lapse Catholic is? There's a reason for that. And that's quite the stupid argument that ignores history lol.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I condemn all people like pwnmystery who are now lapsed catholics due to the bad choices they have made.


That's just bigotry. And that means you're pro child rape because the way the Catholic Church handled it is a reason why I'm lapse amongst a myriad of different issues. GG. 

So everyone just to be clear: Not GOP is for child rape as long as white Christian males are doing it.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> That's just bigotry. And that means you're pro child rape because the way the Catholic Church handled it is a reason why I'm lapse amongst a myriad of different issues. GG.
> 
> So everyone just to be clear: Not GOP is for child rape as long as white Christian males are doing it.


Your ability to connect the dots is like listening to a dyslexic give out driving directions. You are more of a Catholic than I will ever be


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Your ability to connect the dots is like listening to a dyslexic give out driving directions. You are more of a Catholic than I will ever be


This is rich coming from someone who can't even begin to connect dots logically. You said you condemn people who've become lapse Catholics for the "bad decisions" I've made. I became a lapse Catholic because of how they dealt with pedophilia so logically it follows that was a bad choice in your eyes.

So once again: Not GOP is defending rape in the Catholic Church.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## NoDrama (Dec 21, 2015)

Religion is BS you know. God does not exist. There is no God. Get over it. Church is a organization to control weak minds.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Trump supporter charged in plot to bomb Muslims: ‘I’ll follow this MAN to the end of the world’
*

"A Donald Trump supporter was arrested after police detonated an explosive device they believe he planned to use against Muslims.

Police received a tip Thursday that 55-year-old William Celli, of Richmond, California, was making explosive devices and threatening to harm Muslims, reported KPIX-TV.

Officers evacuated his neighborhood Sunday morning and detonated a suspicious device found in Celli’s home.

Police have not yet determined if the homemade device was inert or active, but they said the reported threats greatly concerned law enforcement officers.

*Celli posts frequently on his Facebook account, where he complains about Syrian refugees, Democrats and insufficiently conservative Republicans.*

He appears to be a strong admirer of GOP frontrunner Donald Trump — who has been fanning the flames of anti-Muslim hysteria in the wake of mass shootings in Paris and San Bernardino, California.

“Donald trumps on again I’m happy leaders okay but this guys a great point man I’ll follow this MAN to the end of the world,” Celli posted Oct. 21.

“Donald Trump’s on again I’m feeling good about myself,” he posted Oct. 28.

The self-employed plumber complained last year that he had lost work to undocumented migrants — who he believes have “invaded” the U.S. and to draw welfare benefits.

“I have lost 30%of my business to to Hispanics coming to my country under false pretenses an and freeload in construction or in the blue collar sector they need to go back home lets not talk about the welfare they suck dry,” he posted in June 2014.

Celli posted more recently that he had more free time than usual, and he frequently complained that he had not been sleeping well.

Two brothers from Boston echoed Trump’s comments against Hispanic immigrants after they were arrested for beating and urinating on a Latino homeless man in August — and the candidate at first defended them.

“I will say that people who are following me are very passionate,” Trump said. “They love this country and they want this country to be great again. They are passionate.”

Trump later described the attack as “terrible.”"

https://www.rawstory.com/2015/12/trump-supporter-charged-in-plot-to-bomb-muslims-ill-follow-this-man-to-the-end-of-the-world/


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *Trump supporter charged in plot to bomb Muslims: ‘I’ll follow this MAN to the end of the world’
> *
> 
> "A Donald Trump supporter was arrested after police detonated an explosive device they believe he planned to use against Muslims.
> ...


kinda confirms what we all know. Trump's supporters are all followers, not leaders and incapable of independent thought. 2 knuckledraggers on this very post come to my mind immediately.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 22, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> kinda confirms what we all know. Trump's supporters are all followers, not leaders and incapable of independent thought. 2 knuckledraggers on this very post come to my mind immediately.


He should be brought up on domestic terrorism charges.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> He should be brought up on domestic terrorism charges.



Then you are gonna have to charge half the Country too. Nothing more entertaining than Hillary on the defense.

But you stick with that prepped and paid for candidacy you are defending now. Look at what has become of this country because nobody ever broke rank.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 22, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Then you are gonna have to charge half the Country too. Nothing more entertaining than Hillary on the defense.
> 
> But you stick with that prepped and paid for candidacy you are defending now. Look at what has become of this country because nobody ever broke rank.


The dude was arrested with explosives that he planned on using on a mosque. Please explain to me how this isn't domestic terrorism because if someone lets say a Muslim was caught with explosives planning to blow up a church I'm sure you'd be calling for a summary execution.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> The dude was arrested with explosives that he planned on using on a mosque. Please explain to me how this isn't domestic terrorism because if someone lets say a Muslim was caught with explosives planning to blow up a church I'm sure you'd be calling for a summary execution.



Wow did I fuck that up or what ? I somehow got caught up thinking that your post was about what Trump said about Muslims and missed the mosque reference.

Sorry bout that.
That dude should be shot for two reasons, his crime and his allegiance to Hillary. No way would a Trump supporter put Trump on that spot.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 22, 2015)

Hillary will send that dude right in.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 22, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Wow did I fuck that up or what ? I somehow got caught up thinking that your post was about what Trump said about Muslims and missed the mosque reference.
> 
> Sorry bout that.
> That dude should be shot for two reasons, his crime and his allegiance to Hillary. No way would a Trump supporter put Trump on that spot.


LOL so people should be shot for supporting Hillary Clinton? That doesn't make what you said any better at all. Unfortunately for you he's a die hard Trump supporter.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 22, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> Religion is BS you know. God does not exist. There is no God. Get over it. Church is a organization to control weak minds.



Thinking that we evolved from something yet to be identified that exploded and gazillion years ago at thermonuclear temperatures,...well, weak mind is always preferred over stupid mind.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> LOL so people should be shot for supporting Hillary Clinton? That doesn't make what you said any better at all. Unfortunately for you he's a die hard Trump supporter.


You`re right, that`s too quick,...starve them to death. Hillary Clinton is the last person on Earth to have in charge of our Country. I`d rather have you.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 22, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You`re right, that`s too quick,...starve them to death. Hillary Clinton is the last person on Earth to have in charge of our Country. I`d rather have you.


I'd do wonderful things for this country, thank you.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Nice!
> 
> I swear if it's Hillary or Trump I'll re-register independent and give him my non-establishment vote.


I thought you were registered independent already...


pnwmystery said:


> I'd do wonderful things for this country, thank you.


We talking "free pony" wonderful or "$200 tax credit" wonderful?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 23, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I thought you were registered independent already...
> 
> 
> We talking "free pony" wonderful or "$200 tax credit" wonderful?


Ponies? Why not donkeys and carts. Boom solved environmental impacts and transportation issues. Lol.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 23, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Thinking that we evolved from something yet to be identified that exploded and gazillion years ago at thermonuclear temperatures,...well, weak mind is always preferred over stupid mind.


Of course we evolved, If God actually existed then he is either impotent or evil.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I condemn all people like pwnmystery who are now lapsed catholics due to the bad choices they have made.


i have never seen you condemn white catholic pedophiles, so i can only assume that you must support the actions of white catholic priests who commit pedophilia.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 23, 2015)

I wonder if this brave Christian warrior is a Trump supporter


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I wonder if this brave Christian warrior is a Trump supporter



All signs point to "Yes."


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I wonder if this brave Christian warrior is a Trump supporter


She seems more Ted Cruz-ish.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 26, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> Of course we evolved, If God actually existed then he is either impotent or evil.



He gave, we took, he said, we did not listen,...you earn your way now with your faith for only he can feel it.

No free ride.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 4, 2016)

New York seems to be Trumps strongest support and may go Trump. And if that happens the democratic control may just get flush right down the shitter. Fucking A, TRUMP!

http://hotair.com/archives/2016/01/04/thought-experiment-what-if-trump-carried-new-york/


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> New York seems to be Trumps strongest support and may go Trump. And if that happens the democratic control may just get flush right down the shitter. Fucking A, TRUMP!
> 
> http://hotair.com/archives/2016/01/04/thought-experiment-what-if-trump-carried-new-york/


Stop scraping the bottom of the barrel, Hot Air? You have a better chance getting your news from a comic book. Unless of course you read the Onion for "facts".

C'mon nitro I know you can do better than that, why do you think its called the hot air...its conservative trash talk.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 6, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Stop scraping the bottom of the barrel, Hot Air? You have a better chance getting your news from a comic book. Unless of course you read the Onion for "facts".
> 
> C'mon nitro I know you can do better than that, why do you think its called the hot air...its conservative trash talk.
> 
> B4L


Trumps got everybody talking trash, so what difference does it make at this point? Hot Air, Onion, never heard of them before. I was just looking up polls weather it was hot air I don't care. But it was an interesting thought about New York going TRUMP!.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trumps got everybody talking trash, so what difference does it make at this point? Hot Air, Onion, never heard of them before. I was just looking up polls weather it was hot air I don't care. But it was an interesting thought about New York going TRUMP!.


Looks good doesn't it? ...except theirs this phenominum in New York where close to 70% of voters are downstate and they hate Trump.

Mario Cuomo only got 7% of upstate votes and still pulled off a victory as Governor just from downstate voter support.

I do agree he has put the GOP on its ear, but they created the tea party and now Trump. They run shit now say bye bye to the GOP.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 6, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Looks good doesn't it? ...except theirs this phenominum in New York where close to 70% of voters are downstate and they hate Trump.
> 
> Mario Cuomo only got 7% of upstate votes and still pulled off a victory as Governor just from downstate voter support.
> 
> ...


I really don't know what NY is like. We are three weeks away from getting our first clue, so get your beer and popcorn ready.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 7, 2016)

I know after this comment I will be called a racist and stupid yada yada yada. The more I hear from Trump the more and more I like him. America needs Trump.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 7, 2016)

Feel the Bern http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/8899502

I was shocked at how he's kicking such ass. Made my day


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 7, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I know after this comment I will be called a racist and stupid yada yada yada. The more I hear from Trump the more and more I like him. America needs Trump.


Trump is full of bravado and has no people skills. The only reason why the polls show up on top is he has an abrasive way with those that have a PC addiction. I do like how he plays with hypocrites like Hillary who touts her women's rights bullshit while being married to the most agregious woman's right politician, Bill.

"Bill is fair game".


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 7, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I do like how he plays with hypocrites like Hillary who touts her women's rights bullshit while being married to the most agregious woman's right politician, Bill.


Yeah? Bill Clinton is worse than say... Michelle Bachmann, Phil Gingrey, Chuck Grassley, David Vitter, Philip Giordano, Bob Packwood, or Cantor? What about DesJarlais who was such a pro-life candidate that he forced his wife to get two abortions and his mistress to get one also? I could list so many other people who've had so many more affairs than Clinton on both sides of the aisle.

What drugs do you smoke that make you so out of touch with reality?


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Feel the Bern http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/8899502
> 
> I was shocked at how he's kicking such ass. Made my day


Another blog piece...

Jesus, you people are desperate.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 7, 2016)

Pfffft... Such dismissal. 

It was a piece looking at the various large national polls over the last few weeks. National polls. Right? Not an opinion piece


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 7, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Yeah? Bill Clinton is worse than say... Michelle Bachmann, Phil Gingrey, Chuck Grassley, David Vitter, Philip Giordano, Bob Packwood, or Cantor? What about DesJarlais who was such a pro-life candidate that he forced his wife to get two abortions and his mistress to get one also? I could list so many other people who've had so many more affairs than Clinton on both sides of the aisle.
> 
> What drugs do you smoke that make you so out of touch with reality?


One big difference with Billy's women victims and that is he pays a lot more money to shut them up. Close to a million bucks on one of them. And then there is the school girl that he abused in the white house while at work, nothing like dipping the pen in the company ink or was it a cigar? lol


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> One big difference with Billy's women victims and that is he pays a lot more money to shut them up. Close to a million bucks on one of them. And then there is the school girl that he abused in the white house while at work, nothing like dipping the pen in the company ink or was it a cigar? lol


You shouls go look up everyone on that list.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 7, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You shouls go look up everyone on that list.


Are any of their wife's wanting to run the country? If not who gives a fuck about the others. TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 8, 2016)

Why is it that sexual scandals having to do with Democrats are mostly about females and Republicans scandals are almost allways about boys? just saying.

What a weak, desperate move to drag Bills past in to try and discredit Hillary. We all know how well 'go after Bill' stratergy worked out for the GOP after the impeachment débâcle. 

Stick a fork in the GOP their done.

B4L


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 8, 2016)

Liberalism is a mental disease.



pnwmystery said:


> What drugs do you smoke that make you so out of touch with reality?


I'm out of touch with reality? 

Priceless!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 8, 2016)

All of Obama's executive orders will become void 5 minutes after Trump takes the Oval office.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> All of Obama's executive orders will become void 5 minutes after Trump takes the Oval office.


Why would anyone in their right mind vote for that man?.....never mind I think I answered my own question.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

A Muslim woman was kicked out of a Donald Trump rally on Friday night for no apparent reason. The woman, Rose Hamid, told CNN that she “came to the rally to let Trump supporters see what a Muslim looks like.” She stood silently with a t-shirt that read “I Come In Peace.”

About halfway through the rally, held in Rock Hill, South Carolina, some people in the crowd “turned pretty ugly” toward the woman, shouting “epithets.” She was then escorted out by security.

Trump commented on Hamid as she was being ejected. “There is hatred against us that is unbelievable. It’s their hatred, it’s not our hatred,” Trump said.

Trump has stoked antipathy against Muslims by calling for a total ban on Muslim immigration into the U.S. Since making the announcement Trump’s standing in the polls has only improved.

Hamid appeared on CNN later Friday and told Don Lemon her story. One person kept asking her if she had a bomb:

Lemon asked her if she’d consider voting for Trump. She said no."

Lol yeah... _They _make _us_ hate _them._ FFS.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Lol yeah... _They _make _us_ hate _them._ FFS.


Sounds a lot like the justification for domestic abuse..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 9, 2016)

Fuck the police


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Another crazy Muslim.


The questioned some Imams in the area, none of them knew him. The mayor said this doesn't have anything to do with the Islamic faith.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

Philly man is simply a nut job or everyone would have laid claim to the act. 

He may as well have said he's from Area 51


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuck the police


Right, until your sorry ass needs one to bail you out of trouble.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> A Muslim woman was kicked out of a Donald Trump rally on Friday night for no apparent reason. The woman, Rose Hamid, told CNN that she “came to the rally to let Trump supporters see what a Muslim looks like.” She stood silently with a t-shirt that read “I Come In Peace.”
> 
> About halfway through the rally, held in Rock Hill, South Carolina, some people in the crowd “turned pretty ugly” toward the woman, shouting “epithets.” She was then escorted out by security.
> 
> ...


She has some balls or a salami. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuck the police


That sounds like a Bernie campaign slogan. Trump!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> All of Obama's executive orders will become void 5 minutes after Trump takes the Oval office.


lol...thanks for the laugh


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> lol...thanks for the laugh


I thought Hillary said it wasn't funny anymore? LOL


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I thought Hillary said it wasn't funny anymore? LOL



What's funny is a Muslim sticking an eight pointed star on a T-shirt that says "Salam, I come in peace" 
Democrat plant putting on a show? I think so


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> What's funny is a Muslim sticking an eight pointed star on a T-shirt that says "Salam, I come in peace"
> Democrat plant putting on a show? I think so


Nothing funny about it. Not at all funny that Trump attracts the KKK and other hate groups. Look at his audience. Not funny how they reflexively react to a silent passive stranger


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Nothing funny about it. Not at all funny that Trump attracts the KKK and other hate groups. Look at his audience. Not funny how they reflexively react to a silent passive stranger


"a silent passive stranger"? How the hell would you know?

When somebody uses that terminology, the first thing that comes to mind is a hundred women being gang raped by Muslims. Those are "silent passive strangers". But hey, it's always the victims fault right? Anybody who says otherwise its hate speech. Liberal's solution to the problem is telling women that they shouldn't go out after dark. Apparently it's not safe to be "a silent passive stranger."


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm referring to the aforementioned Muslim couple at the Chump rally. 

Video shows them standing silent. The silent passive stranger.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'm referring to the aforementioned Muslim couple at the Chump rally.
> 
> Video shows them standing silent. The silent passive stranger.


And Not GOP shows he's a bigot lol.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'm referring to the aforementioned Muslim couple at the Chump rally.
> 
> Video shows them standing silent. The silent passive stranger.



The eight pointed star is a symbol of quranic recitation. How do you know she or he wasn't reciting Jihad verses from the Quran, icluding Sharia Law anti American hate speech? She was there a long time, and you don't know if she was silent and passive OR not. So how are you able to make such a presumptuous assertion? Because her T-shirt says so?


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> And Not GOP shows he's a bigot lol.



That means nothing coming from a Catholic turned Muslim who silently and passively condones child rape


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The eight pointed star is a symbol of quranic recitation. How do you know she or he wasn't reciting Jihad verses from the Quran, icluding Sharia Law anti American hate speech? She was there a long time, and you don't know if she was silent and passive OR not. So how are you able to make such a presumptuous assertion? Because her T-shirt says so?



This is SUCH a lame arguement. Seriously, man. They were silent. They had a point. A good point. And they in fact, made their point more clearly than if they had left them alone in peace


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is SUCH a lame arguement. Seriously, man. They were silent. They had a point. A good point. And they in fact, made their point more clearly than if they had left them alone in peace


Because you type "seriously", now I'm all of the sudden supposed to be convinced?

How is it possible to leave Jihad alone, when Islam is the "religion" of pieces?
Which includes chopping off arms, hands, heads, clitorises, and faces burned off with acid

Jewish circumcision and Muslim clitorectomy are not at all the same thing.
I know what you're thinking, so don't even try it


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Nothing funny about it. Not at all funny that Trump attracts the KKK and other hate groups. Look at his audience. Not funny how they reflexively react to a silent passive stranger


Now that is funny. lol good luck with your women abusers and 90% tax dude. TRUMP!


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That means nothing coming from a Catholic turned Muslim who silently and passively condones child rape


That's a little bit of a stretch...

Don't go "full-Buck" with the random and brain dead insults.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That means nothing coming from a Catholic turned Muslim who silently and passively condones child rape


I'm the best Muslim out there! I'll have alcohol, I smoke cannabis, I had bacon for breakfast, some cheese and mortadella (another pork product) for lunch. Then I left the communion over how they dealt with child abuse... But wasn't it you that condemned me for that? Wasn't it you that said I was wrong for leaving the Church because how they handled child abuse? So you were condoning child rape, you sick fuck. You pederast, child rapist apologist, and every one on the board saw it -- you're for it as long as it's done by white people.

Nah, I'm a Deist if anything, or maybe somewhat Agnostic. You're still a bigot though, through and through.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I'm the best Muslim out there! I'll have alcohol, I smoke cannabis, I had bacon for breakfast, some cheese and mortadella (another pork product) for lunch. Then I left the communion over how they dealt with child abuse... But wasn't it you that condemned me for that? Wasn't it you that said I was wrong for leaving the Church because how they handled child abuse? So you were condoning child rape, you sick fuck. You pederast, child rapist apologist, and every one on the board saw it -- you're for it as long as it's done by white people.


You left the Catholic Church when they started cracking down on molesting children, so that is why you converted to Islam. There you feel more welcome amongst child abusers. It's sad really. The whole time I was out enjoying my Christmas vacation, you've been on this website defending how great Islam is. Please, tell me again how Muslims invented geometry, and now we should all be on the ground kissing your Jihad feet.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You left the Catholic Church when they started cracking down on molesting children, so that is why you converted to Islam. There you feel more welcome amongst child abusers. It's sad really. The whole time I was out enjoying my Christmas vacation, you've been on this website defending how great Islam is. Please, tell me again how Muslims invented geometry, and now we should all be on the ground kissing your Jihad feet.


Nah I left because they didn't crack down enough and covered it up. You were the one that said I was wrong and I should've stuck with the Church, once again defending white people who are rapists (as well as any other Christian that diddled children, and all the Republicans that did too). Anyone who read the conversation saw it plainly and clearly, and Buck called it out too.

Egyptians/Babylonians invented geometry, preIslam. Duh, anyone knows this, and geometry is a Greek word, double duh. You're so mad you can't even get your facts straight haha. How does it feel to be a bigot though Mr. White is Right? Anyone Muslim to you is a terrorist, huh?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Nah I left because they didn't crack down enough and covered it up. You were the one that said I was wrong and I should've stuck with the Church, once again defending white people who are rapists (as well as any other Christian that diddled children, and all the Republicans that did too). Anyone who read the conversation saw it plainly and clearly, and Buck called it out too.
> 
> Egyptians/Babylonians invented geometry, preIslam. Duh, anyone knows this, and geometry is a Greek word, double duh. You're so mad you can't even get your facts straight haha. How does it feel to be a bigot though Mr. White is Right? Anyone Muslim to you is a terrorist, huh?


Nature created geometry, we only copied it


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nature created geometry, we only copied it


Broccoli fractals!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

NotGOP, you talk way too much shit. Means nothing. Less than nothing because you encourage logical people to ignore you. As I will be from now on

Life is to short to banter with ignorant trolls, of which you most certainly are.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

PNW you don't have to reply to his rubbish. You have better things to do.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Egyptians/Babylonians invented geometry, preIslam. Duh, anyone knows this, and geometry is a Greek word, double duh. You're so mad you can't even get your facts straight haha. How does it feel to be a bigot though Mr. White is Right? Anyone Muslim to you is a terrorist, huh?


It's too late to back track now. Buck is not a credible source, and most of those posts I made were edited by pot roast.
Not only can I prove that, but can also prove that Muslims claim to have invented geometry. Most Muslims condone terrorism that lines up in accordance with the Quran and other documents sacred to Islam. Otherwise the couple in San Bernardino would have been reported by "peaceful" Muslims, and the terrorist attack never would have happened. People knew they were radicalized for years, and somehow never got reported.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The eight pointed star is a symbol of quranic recitation. How do you know she or he wasn't reciting Jihad verses from the Quran, icluding Sharia Law anti American hate speech? She was there a long time, and you don't know if she was silent and passive OR not. So how are you able to make such a presumptuous assertion? Because her T-shirt says so?


What is this, full Metal alchemist?

It's a symbol of her religion. No different then a Christian wearing a cross.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> PNW you don't have to reply to his rubbish. You have better things to do.


If you think he will stop responding to my posts, then you're a fool. If it pertains to Islam, pnwmystery will reply and defend his "religion" almost every time. Either I'm on his radar, or he just can't help himself. Asking him not to reply is like asking the media to ignore Trump. It's simply not going to happen...


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is this, full Metal alchemist?
> 
> It's a symbol of her religion. No different then a Christian wearing a cross.


I'm not going to waste my time explaining to you the difference between then and than. If you didn't get it in the third grade, I highly doubt you would understand it now. 

I was simply pointing out that Rrog was making claims based on nothing other than a T-shirt


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

I like how all the media has picked up on the silent protester getting kicked out of a Trump rally. Also Hillary's claim of a jihadist group using Trump as a recruiting tool came true. Lol Al-Shabaab has been using some of Trump's anti-Muslim rhetoric (especially about closing down mosques and tracking Muslims) in their recruitment videos.



Rrog said:


> PNW you don't have to reply to his rubbish. You have better things to do.


I think he's mad that either he didn't get to burn any crosses this Christmas, he wasn't able to commit any hate crimes, or there weren't any white Christian child abusers for him to defend.

Also one of the funniest things I saw when I listened to her CNN interview was that one of the Trump supports turned to her and said "Isa loves you!" Or something, whatever the name for Jesus is in Islam, and in Islam they respect all of the Biblical prophets, so she's like "Yeah, I know, he loves you too."


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> PNW you don't have to reply to his rubbish. You have better things to do.


Yes, god forbid we have a little fun and discussion on this forum!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not going to waste my time explaining to you the difference between then and than. If you didn't get it in the third grade, I highly doubt you would understand it now.
> 
> I was simply pointing out that Rrog was making claims based on nothing other than a T-shirt


How about autos Pell on my phone? Ironically it did it again. Auto spell. 

Muslims don't do magic. That isn't a magical octogram on her chest. No more than a magic T or magic plus sign.

Go to Brittanica and read what Islam is.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

This act by the chump campaign is gaining resent and traffic online. People re disgusted.

Chumps supporters looked like they would have assaulted here is the cop wasn't there.

Talk about hatred. Chump fuels it. Of course, that why he's popular amongst those that spread hate and fear. He's pandering to it

Neat that he may well split the party, run independent. All crushing the GOP base. Pretty funny

Now we need that to happen to the Dems and maybe we'll get a few more parties out of this election. That'd be great, I think most would admit


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How about autos Pell on my phone? Ironically it did it again. Auto spell.
> 
> Muslims don't do magic. That isn't a magical octogram on her chest. No more than a magic T or magic plus sign.
> 
> Go to Brittanica and read what Islam is.


Magic? Where did that come from? I thought the only thing magical around here was Herrekin, and his ability to sprinkle Irish fairy leprechaun dust to the extent that would make tinkerbell jelous


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

Reading up on this a bit more, I really admire that Muslim lady. She made her point very effectively. Because she did nothing and was booted for simply standing silently, her message resonates. I dig it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 9, 2016)

You were implying that her chanting verses would of been a bad thing. Like it was an incantation or something similar.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Reading up on this a bit more, I really admire that Muslim lady. She made her point very effectively. Because she did nothing and was booted for simply standing silently, her message resonates. I dig it


I read there was an American male protestor shouting and resisting removal before the Muslim woman was peacefully removed.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You were implying that her chanting verses would of been a bad thing. Like it was an incantation or something similar.



Every report indicates she was quiet and respectful. If there's some nitwit out there saying she was chanting, sorry Charlie 

I have expanded my Ignore(ance) list so I assume some comment, completely unworth reading, must have been puked up


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Neat that he may well split the party, run independent. All crushing the GOP base. Pretty funny
> 
> Now we need that to happen to the Dems and maybe we'll get a few more parties out of this election. That'd be great, I think most would admit


That statement proves you to be ignoramus entirely. Why in the hell would Trump run independent when he all but owns the Republican nomination? All polls show he is in the lead, and yet time and time again stupid people assert Trump will run third party. It's the most non sensical thing I've ever heard. Liberals don't hear it from the media (they know better) so where do retarded libs come up with this garbage?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2016)

That stupid ass pledge he signed was pathetic, The whole party is an embarrassment. I do enjoy watching this trainwreck, I can't deny that. 


Feel the Bern! 

Sanders in 16'


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

It would be great if this all led to at least a strong independent candidate or two. Or a third party

Trump could still go independent despite having signed that document?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> It would be great if this all led to at least a strong independent candidate or two. Or a third party
> 
> Trump could still go independent despite having signed that document?


Sometimes I wonder how crazy politics would be if we had a Parliament and first-past-the-post.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2016)

I will be forever grateful to Trump for pantsing Jeb! And sinking his campaign.. But if he plans to go after Hillary by using her husband as ammo its going to backfire..it will make her sympathetic to many women who don't like her currently.. That could really fuck Bernie's chances up.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm thinking they'll just realize chump is worse than they even imagined. 

Bernie offers greatest change


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I will be forever grateful to Trump for pantsing Jeb! And sinking his campaign.. But if he plans to go after Hillary by using her husband as ammo its going to backfire..it will make her sympathetic to many women who don't like her currently.. That could really fuck Bernie's chances up.


Bill Clinton is a pervert. Not only does he fly around in "sex jets" with convicted pedophiles, but has also been accused of rape and abusing women. He was barred from practicing law and was impeached.(perjury and obstruction of justice) When giving a speech on behalf of his wife for president, Bill was barely able to fill half the hall.

http://observer.com/2016/01/bill-clinton-bombs-in-his-first-solo-speech-in-new-hampshire/


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 9, 2016)

If you thought JEBush got beat up bad, just wait until Trump gets started on that evil bitch Hillary.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2016)

That pic is hilarious


Clinton never should have been impeached.. Who wouldn't lie about a blowjob if they were married? 

The 50 million spent on that investigation is what angers me the most. 

Most politicians are perverts and liars.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I thought Hillary said it wasn't funny anymore? LOL


Why does something tell me, that you might try to kill yourself once Hillary is POTUS


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> It would be great if this all led to at least a strong independent candidate or two. Or a third party.


I agree burny should run for the socialist party.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Looking forward to it.


Please describe for me who you think the "average trump supporter" is please...
And plz feel free to use as many racist, shallow, biased, and uninformed adjectives as you feel necessary!
Don't worry, I'll wait while you go & find another crayon.... I know, I know, you just can't help it because they're just soooo damn delicious!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That pic is hilarious
> 
> 
> Clinton never should have been impeached.. Who wouldn't lie about a blowjob if they were married?
> ...


He was impeached for lying to congress, not for getting a blowjob.

It angers me that people still believe the spin.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He was impeached for lying to congress, not for getting a blowjob.
> 
> It angers me that people still believe the spin.


He was never impeached. They tried to do it, but didn't impeach him. Also his most vocal critics later came out admitting to affairs. Corso312 is correct when he says he never should have been impeached; it shouldn't have turned into the political fiasco that it did.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He was impeached for lying to congress, not for getting a blowjob.
> 
> It angers me that people still believe the spin.




He was impeached by the House but not the Senate, it was a witch hunt and it was a fuckin joke and wasted fifty million of taxpayer $ . 

Half the conservative party is fuckin their Paige's or little boys or has some strange sexual proclivity.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He was impeached for lying to congress, not for getting a blowjob.
> 
> It angers me that people still believe the spin.


 The fact is he was impeached for lying in his deposition, when asked if he had sex, he asked for a definition of sex and was given the definition for coitus he said no. Legally he wasn't guilty of perjury, but it is spliting a hair as in being bound by his oath to tell the whole truth. If you could be impeached for lying to congress then oblomba should be and if hillery becomes pres. than she should be impeached retroactively. This is the FACT of it.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> The questioned some Imams in the area, none of them knew him. The mayor said this doesn't have anything to do with the Islamic faith.


Well take the news straight from the liberal CNN.

(CNN)At a crosswalk in Philadelphia, a man dressed in a long white mantle stormed Officer Jesse Hartnett's squad car and unloaded a gun at him.

Edward Archer, 30, would tell police later that he attacked for ISIS. And Hartnett's bravery in the face of mortal danger would ensure the suspect didn't get away.

The shooter was firing as he approached Hartnett's car on foot late Thursday. Surveillance camera footage shows him continuing to fire as he reached inside the lowered driver's side window.

"He was trying to assassinate this police officer," police Commissioner Richard Ross said.

"I follow Allah. I pledge my allegiance to the Islamic State and that's why I did what I did," Archer said, according to Clark.

"He believed that the police defend laws that are contrary to the teachings of the Quran," Commissioner Ross said.

Archer, who is from Yeadon, a Philadelphia suburb, traveled to Saudi Arabia in 2011 and Egypt in 2012, FBI Special Agent Eric Ruona said.

Travel to Saudi Arabia is normal for Muslims who are required once in their lifetimes to complete the Hajj pilgrimage to Mecca.

Investigators do not know if Archer had any connections to ISIS or other terrorists.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/09/us/philadelphia-police-officer-shot/

Not sure why my post was deleted after all the bashing of Christians I read in here.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 9, 2016)

and p.s.

Mayor Jim Kenney said the shooting had nothing to do with Islam. "It is abhorrent," he said. "It does not represent the religion in any shape or form or any of the teachings."

SO the guy admits to it then the liberal mayor says it has nothing to do with religion.
Typical liberal bullshit. No better example.

Just like Bill Clinton.
His lawyers told him the defination of "sexual intercorse" and he told us all on TV "I did not have sexual relations with that woman".
He was correct. No entry was made.
at least in her vagina.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2016)

Why were they asking Bill Clinton about sex?.....isn't that his person information?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Why were they asking Bill Clinton about sex?.....isn't that his person information?


When you hold the highest office in the most powerful country in the world.
Your farts better smell like roses.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> When you hold the highest office in the most powerful country in the world.
> Your farts better smell like roses.






Really? Then how the fuck did that retard George Bush get inside? He was a coke head and degenerate alcoholic that turned bible thumper.


His old lady killed a kid too when she was a teenager.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Really? Then how the fuck did that retard George Bush get inside? He was a coke head and degenerate alcoholic that turned bible thumper.
> 
> 
> His old lady killed a kid too when she was a teenager.


The people elected him just like Obama.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

Bill Clintons sexual business was no business of ours to enquire...it was between Bill & Hillary. they had no business asking those questions...Bill should have took the 5th


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> The people elected him just like Obama.



I wouldn't say " just like". Obama or any other Potus, Numbnuts lost the popular vote.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bill Clintons sexual business was no business of ours to enquire...it was between Bill & Hillary. they had no business asking those questions...Bill should have took the 5th


The only reason "they had no business asking those questions" was the Clintons were being investigated for other crimes.

In January 1998, after Lewinsky had submitted an affidavit in the Paula Jones case denying any physical relationship with Clinton, she attempted to persuade Tripp to lie under oath in the Jones case. Instead, Tripp gave the tapes to Starr who was investigating the Whitewater controversy and other matters. Now armed with evidence of Lewinsky's admission of a physical relationship with Clinton, he broadened the investigation to include Lewinsky and her possible perjury in the Jones case.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I wouldn't say " just like". Obama or any other Potus, Numbnuts lost the popular vote.


Very good.
Is the glass half empty or full?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Really? Then how the fuck did that retard George Bush get inside? He was a coke head and degenerate alcoholic that turned bible thumper.


 I have never noted bush thumping a bible. As far as a coke head bill did more then a bit at a place called slick willys where his bro was dealing for a long long time and where the name came from, he got the name slick willy from from all the girl friends and other things that he did and nothing stuck. Things bill did were right up until his run for office and after. Bush did his when was when he was young.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> The only reason "they had no business asking those questions" was the Clintons were being investigated for other crimes.
> 
> In January 1998, after Lewinsky had submitted an affidavit in the Paula Jones case denying any physical relationship with Clinton, she attempted to persuade Tripp to lie under oath in the Jones case. Instead, Tripp gave the tapes to Starr who was investigating the Whitewater controversy and other matters. Now armed with evidence of Lewinsky's admission of a physical relationship with Clinton, he broadened the investigation to include Lewinsky and her possible perjury in the Jones case.


most of the country saw it then, just like now..........as none of our business


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Very good.
> Is the glass half empty or full?





This Country is in the crapper, Only Bernie can fix this mess.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> most of the country saw it then, just like now..........as none of our business


No, he was impeached but the liberal congress let him slide.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> This Country is in the crapper, Only Bernie can fix this mess.


May the best numbnuts be victorious.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2016)

I wonder what 50 million could dig up on Lyndsey Graham or Marco Rubio.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Why were they asking Bill Clinton about sex?.....isn't that his person information?


Oh yeah the Conservatards love to tout privacy and personal freedom but when it comes to a Democratic President, every single part of their personal life has to be under the most intense scrutiny. Let's forget about all the Republicans who were screwing boys @Nutes and Nugs


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> No, he was impeached but the liberal congress let him slide.


No he was not impeached. He went through the procedures of impeachment, but he was not impeached. If he was impeached, Al Gore would've been President. Was Al Gore President? Answer that.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Donald Trump is the biggest joke to come out of US politics since George Dubya. 

He's a sound bite. A hairdo. Just in it for the reality tv money. 

Total asshole.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> No he was not impeached. He went through the procedures of impeachment, but he was not impeached. If he was impeached, Al Gore would've been President. Was Al Gore President? Answer that.


Any president is going to be drilled while in office.

I already stated " liberal congress let him slide".
Pay attention.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Any president is going to be drilled while in office.
> 
> I already stated " liberal congress let him slide".
> Pay attention.


You keep saying Bill Clinton was impeached. If he was impeached Al Gore would have been President. Was Al Gore President? Yes or no. Simple question.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Hee hee hee

Do you kids need a mediator?

You seem to be talking in circles.

I don't know what you all are trying to say.

Something about impeached. Something about one of you knowing something the other doesn't? 

What do you think of the Trump? I don't know a lot about what's going on with your election right now. I don't listen to Trump. He makes me angry.

It makes me more angry that so many people are agreeing with him.

What a crock. He's preying on the sad and scared. It's not cool.

What do you kids think about it?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You keep saying Bill Clinton was impeached. If he was impeached Al Gore would have been President. Was Al Gore President? Yes or no. Simple question.


He was charged with impeachment, never convicted.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2016)

All the conservatives are pushing the fear agenda, I guess it works with pussies who are afraid Isis.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Hee hee hee
> 
> Do you kids need a mediator?
> 
> ...


They're really all just clowns and sock puppets.
The top 7 in this world with money rule our lives.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> He was charged with impeachment, never convicted.


Whether you like it or not, you've got my respect for that.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> All the conservatives are pushing the fear agenda, I guess it works with pussies who are afraid Isis.


People are scared. 

Especially people that watch Fox News and are in a marginalized group. The poor. The unhappy 

People want a scapegoat. They want an easy reason for their pain and a quick solution. 

A fucking wall? Are you fucking kidding me? That's the dumbest shit I have ever heard. Hahahah

How about not a wall, but harsh fucking punishments and fines for employers that don't hire legal Americans and instead pay poor "illegals" under the table a slave wage because they can? 

How about instead of blaming people that are so bad off in their country with murders and cartels they are willing to risk death with their families to sneak in to Murica for the hope of a better life, how about looking to yourselves about how to better you own life - instead of hating strangers. 

It's sad really. It's sad what desperate people do. On all sides of the borders.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bill Clintons sexual business was no business of ours to enquire...it was between Bill & Hillary. they had no business asking those questions...Bill should have took the 5th


 As far asking about bills sex life, there was little need as it seemed to be something or someone all the time if you were connected. For my part I don't care about anyones sex life, nor did I tell anyone the things that I did know of bills.


pnwmystery said:


> No he was not impeached. He went through the procedures of impeachment, but he was not impeached. If he was impeached, Al Gore would've been President. Was Al Gore President? Answer that.


All was busy inventing the internet.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2016)

This Country needs illegal immigrants badly, You are right Yessica, if the Government truly wanted to stop Illegal Immigrants they would pass a bill that say 250k fine for hiring an illegal worker or housing an illegal immigrants... They won't and they can't.. Immigrants provide a huge source of cheap labor and many industries wouldn't survive. 

Illegal immigration is the buzzword now, 10 years ago it was gays getting married, and " bad guys" wanting to take your freedoms.. The true problem is so many Americans are dumb as shit n buy that garbage.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> People are scared.
> 
> It's sad really. It's sad what desperate people do. On all sides of the borders.


And its not getting any better.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> All was busy inventing the internet.


Lol. Good humor is good humor.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> This Country needs illegal immigrants badly, You are right Yessica, if the Government truly wanted to stop Illegal Immigrants they would pass a bill that say 250k fine for hiring an illegal worker or housing an illegal immigrants... They won't and they can't.. Immigrants provide a huge source of cheap labor and many industries wouldn't survive.
> 
> Illegal immigration is the buzzword now, 10 years ago it was gays getting married, and " bad guys" wanting to take your freedoms.. The true problem is so many Americans are dumb as shit n buy that garbage.


I'm Canada. In the north. Very far removed from your politics stateside. 

I just don't understand how businesses can say they can only survive with slave labour. 

That's not right. It shouldn't be allowed. If a business can't operate by treating their employees fairly and paying them a standard wage - then that business should fail. And make way for one that can prosper while sticking to the rules that everyone is supposed to follow. 

I know it's all full of whimsy and garbage and it won't happen. 

People fucking sell people. It's a thing. So there are a lot of bad greedy fucks out there. I know this. 

I just don't think they should be allowed to be that way.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Hee hee hee
> 
> Do you kids need a mediator?
> 
> ...


 You must smoke a bowl before you may post again.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I'm Canada. In the north. Very far removed from your politics stateside.
> 
> I just don't understand how businesses can say they can only survive with slave labour.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you were correct when you said people need a scapegoat. The manufacturing jobs that were lost here in the United States simply do not exist anymore. They've been automated. The person who puts rivets in a car? A robot does that now. But they don't want to play robots - or they simply don't know how to blame a piece of machinery. Instead, they either blame China where the Chinese have lost manufacturing jobs to Bangladesh and Vietnam where labor is even cheaper - or they blame illegal immigrants that they can't get a job. Nevermind the fact that the average American wouldn't want to work 12 hours a day washing dishes for less than minimum wage.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> You must smoke a bo


Did I say that??? Haha

Done! Are you a doctor? I always take the advice of doctors. 

I'm smoking headband! 

I love Canada. That's my legal medical marijuana prescription.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Trump is so nuts he even praises Kim Jong Un.

"“If you look at North Korea, this guy, he’s like a maniac. OK? And you’ve got to give him credit: how many young guys — he was like 26 or 25 when his father died — take over these tough generals, and all of a sudden — you know, it’s pretty amazing when you think of it. How does he do that?”

Trump then answered his semi-rhetorical question: Kim, who was actually 28 when his father died, does that through executions.

“Even though it is a culture, and it’s a cultural thing, he goes in, he takes over, he’s the boss. It’s incredible,” Trump said. “He wiped out the uncle, he wiped out this one, that one. This guy doesn’t play games, and we can’t play games with him. Because he really does have missiles, and he really does have nukes.”


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Trump is so nuts he even praises Kim Jong Un.
> 
> "“If you look at North Korea, this guy, he’s like a maniac. OK? And you’ve got to give him credit: how many young guys — he was like 26 or 25 when his father died — take over these tough generals, and all of a sudden — you know, it’s pretty amazing when you think of it. How does he do that?”
> 
> ...


Trump is dark triad 



*The dark triad* is a group of three personality traits: narcissism, Machiavellianism and psychopathy. Use of the term "*dark*" implies that people scoring high on these traits have malevolent qualities: Narcissism is characterized by grandiosity, pride, egotism, and a lack of empathy.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Did I say that??? Haha
> 
> Done! Are you a doctor? I always take the advice of doctors.
> 
> ...


It was me. but I fixed it. I have been smoking bowls of AK 47. So may be you can understand. I haven't smoked headband, but Its one I would like to try.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 10, 2016)

He idolizes Kim . Wonderful


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> He idolizes Kim . Wonderful


He's a lunatic. Just in it for the attention.

I can't ever imagine ever that America would vote him in. Can you?

I don't really know what's going on where you are that much. If you watch Fox news (the most garbage and biased news out there) then you would probably assume that he was going to win in a landslide.

But one thing I think is interesting, you never hear anyone talking about Hilary's politics. All people seem to talk about (to me anyway) is that she's a liar and this and that. Nothing about what she plans to do.

And then Trump, all you ever hear about is what he plans to do. Building a wall, fucking over poor people and blaming the "illegals" for everyone's problems.

Seems like someone(s) there is working very hard behind the scenes to get out a lot of information on Trump and hide a lot of information on Hilary.

Then again, I haven't been following that closely.

Who do YOU think will win?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why does something tell me, that you might try to kill yourself once Hillary is POTUS


Why does something tell me , that you are going to pop like a zit. soon TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Hillary said she is for women's rights, but has a proven track record of attacking female victims who have been raped. Specifically by her husband. 

Hillary to Sexual Assault Victims: "You Have The Right To Be Heard, You Have The Right To Be Believed"

But that is another big fat lie of hers, isn't it? In one of her first media appearances in nearly a decade, Juanita Broaddrick, the woman who famously accused Bill Clinton of rape, is now speaking out against Hillary’s candidacy for president.

Shame on you, Hillary, that’s disgusting,” Broaddrick said of Clinton’s attempt to run for high office in part on women’s issues. “Shame on you, Hillary. It’s time to be truthful,” she added.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 10, 2016)

The biggest thing Obama shares with Hillary is they're both liars.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> He's a lunatic. Just in it for the attention.
> 
> I can't ever imagine ever that America would vote him in. Can you?


Didn't Canada just elect an unqualified ballerina to run your country? If so, that automatically disqualifies you from knowing who would make the best next president of the United States. Don't you think?


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Not only do the Clintons lie all the time, Hillary is also one of the angriest, meanest bitches a person could ever meet.

One former Secret Service agent states, “If Hillary was walking down a hall, you were supposed to hide behind drapes used as partitions.”

http://nypost.com/2015/10/02/secret-service-agents-hillary-is-a-nightmare-to-work-with/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Not only do the Clintons lie all the time, Hillary is also one of the angriest, meanest bitches a person could ever meet.
> 
> One former Secret Service agent states, “If Hillary was walking down a hall, you were supposed to hide behind drapes used as partitions.”
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/10/02/secret-service-agents-hillary-is-a-nightmare-to-work-with/


Yeah, I've heard that. With a husband like Bill and the FBI breathing down her neck I'd say she's got a lot to be angry about. It's her own damn fault. 

Contrary to janitors who work for Trump who greets and respects even the "lowest" paid of his staff when in their company. It's been witnessed that service staff point to Trump as he walks by and opine, "I want to be like him!"


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Didn't Canada just elect an unqualified ballerina to run your country? If so, that automatically disqualifies you from knowing who would make the best next president of the United States. Don't you think?


Hahahah

You're funny! 

You sound like the Conservative party here. 

Always personal attacks and skirting the issues. 

What do you think of trump?


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Hahahah
> 
> You're funny!
> 
> ...


Justin Trudeau was running for the highest office of the land. Pointing out that he is an unqualified Ballerina is a legitimate argument. When somebody is elected to do a job, it's fair game to show the person is incompetent to serve. Looking at it as a personal attack only, is a tactic known as political correctness.

Trump is not a lunatic, and he's not in it just for the attention. People who say that are just upset the candidate they prefer isn't getting enough coverage. When it gets repeated enough, others start to believe it too.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Justin Trudeau was running for the highest office of the land. Pointing out that he is an unqualified Ballerina is a legitimate argument. When somebody is elected to do a job, it's fair game to show the person is incompetent to serve. Looking at it as a personal attack only, is a tactic known as political correctness.
> 
> Trump is not a lunatic, and he's not in it just for the attention. People who say that are just upset the candidate they prefer isn't getting enough coverage. When it gets repeated enough, others start to believe it too.


You are entitled to your own opinion. 

Agree to disagree. 

No biggie man.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

If you can name anything that was part of Justin Trudeaus liberal platform, I would be surprised. 

Impressed actually. But very surprised.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> If you can name anything that was part of Justin Trudeaus liberal platform, I would be surprised.
> 
> Impressed actually. But very surprised.


Why would you be suprised? A liberal is a liberal. It doesn't matter if they are Canadian or American. At the end of the day, they all believe the same things. Higher taxes, increased government spending, and taking in more rapefugees.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Why would you be suprised? A liberal is a liberal. It doesn't matter if they are Canadian or American. At the end of the day, they all believe the same things. Higher taxes, increased government spending, and taking in more rapefugees.


You're talking in general blanket statements.  

What do you know about Justin Trudeau and the liberal party here in Canada? 

Our country, is different than your country. 

I am fully admitting here that I do not know much about the political race going on stateside. Just things I hear from American friends. I think the news media is so full of propaganda I have a hard time following it and caring. 

Just flame wars. It's like real life trolls in politics. 

I'm not here to ague with you about our opinions. You can't argue about who's opinion is right and wrong. Because there is no such thing as a wrong opinion. 

Facts can be wrong. But everyone is entitled to their own opinion. 

Sorry, I'm a little new to this whole "politics" section thing

At what point do we start discussing issues and stop trying to sling shit at other members? Call me when that happens. 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Fair enough. That sounds reasonable. I'm a big fan of the truth. Facts are important to me as well. 

You do realize, people are not going to stop coming in the Trump thread for the purpose of expressing their negative opinions. That would be great, but simply won't happen.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

direwolf71 said:


> How about we start penalizing companies that hire illegals and pay them neXT to nothing, this is a huge problem that effects wages for citizens and so much more. Most of them cross to work and if they can't get jobs here then why risk it, stay home. Also Donald Trump is NOT the answer for this country. I never thought it would be possible but his idiocy drives well beyond that of GW Bush. SMFH


 Yeah that is a great idea watch farmers go bankrupt and of course rape the last remaining companies that still Call USA home 

See the problem is it appears these immigrants will out work any american x 3 any day of the week , its like putting 3 americans to work in a field bet you that Mexican will not only pull in more product at the end of the day he would not of stopped 20 times either ..
Thats the real issue i mean sure kick them all back out of the country who is going to do the work i know she will


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Fair enough. That sounds reasonable. I'm a big fan of the truth. Facts are important to me as well.
> 
> You do realize, people are not going to stop coming in the Trump thread for the purpose of expressing their negative opinions. That would be great, but simply won't happen.


I don't care about negative opinions. Or positive opinions. 

I just like learning someone else's perspective. And asking them why they feel the way they do. 

I don't see the same information you do. I don't watch American news or read American papers. 

There was a very interesting discussion on CBC radio about Donald. A man was calling him a fascist. Then a real smart jewish doctor came on, and talked about how using the term "fascist" and comparing him to Hitler is ridiculous. He isn't killing anyone. 

He's a sound bite. I don't think, politically, he has a leg to stand on. If he was in charge, he's so narcissistic that I think he would ignore the advice of others and burn your country to the ground.

I hope that doesn't happen for you. I really like going to the states. 

But if a fucking wall gets built on the tax payers dime to "keep out" unwanted Mexicans, I will never step another foot in that country again. 

Because I think that's fucking gross. 

Once again though, this is just my opinion. Feel free to disagree!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yeah that is a great idea watch farmers go bankrupt and of course rape the last remaining companies that still Call USA home
> 
> See the problem is it appears these immigrants will out work any american x 3 any day of the week , its like putting 3 americans to work in a field bet you that Mexican will not only pull in more product at the end of the day he would not of stopped 20 times either ..
> Thats the real issue i mean sure kick them all back out of the country who is going to do the work i know she will View attachment 3582617


I can tell you from personal experience that Mexico is not the superior nation you claim it be. They don't bring in refugees. Illegals get kicked out. A fair ammount of them are lazy, can't keep up, and are human beings just like the rest of us. It's true that a lot of immigrants work very hard in America (given their new found opprtunity.) Nobody wants to kick immigrants out of the country, only illegals who have invaded our homeland. In many cases, the superior Hispanic race you are referring to; comes here to do tremendous amounts of crime. We deport them. They come right back. Over and over again


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

So no one here has a problem with "Mexicans". 

It sounds like you just don't like criminals. People that kill and hurt other people. 

That's fair. I don't like those people either. Regardless of colour or country of origin. 

I do think the problem lies with the companies hiring these people and paying them shit. 

I have cousins who are Mexican American. The mom is from Mexico City. The dad is from the east coast of Canada. 

They are a very successful family. Their two grown kids speak English and Spanish perfectly, and have great jobs. 

I've visited Mexico several times. And some of the nicest people I have ever met were really really poor Mexicans. But they would have given you the shirt off their back to help someone out.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

I never claimed it to be superior but i will claim they do have a better work ethic and i guess if you were to look at the problem in USA today i would think that is number 1 biggest issue i mean most Americans are to dam good to pick up broom ..
Truth is Your Country is based on immigration right from the time Columbus smoked a joint with a native american lol ,,
So lets re cap all the Events Christopher Columbus Born in Italy. 
Set sail from Spain and found the America's .. As Mexico / Spanish decent I guess theoretically unless you are a actual aboriginal??? or black american?? they probably have more right then 90 percent of actual americans to be in USA

Then i ask my self what causes people to turn to crime ? is it the top 30 percent of kids that come from well off families ?? or them lower end that have no place to go or advance so they turn to being criminals ..


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I never claimed it to be superior but i will claim they do have a better work ethic and i guess if you were to look at the problem in USA today i would think that is number 1 biggest issue i mean most Americans are to dam good to pick up broom ..
> Truth is Your Country is based on immigration right from the time Columbus smoked a joint with a native american lol ,,
> So lets re cap all the Events Christopher Columbus Born in Italy.
> Set sail from Spain and found the America's .. As Mexico / Spanish decent I guess theoretically unless you are a actual aboriginal they probably have more right then 90 percent of actual americans to be in USA


Everyone in the world should be forced to spend a summer tree planting after high school.

Build some of those soft baby dew bells into REAL MEN.

It's the hardest fucking job I have ever done. Hard labour builds character, in my opinion...


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> So no one here has a problem with "Mexicans".
> 
> It sounds like you just don't like criminals. People that kill and hurt other people.
> 
> ...



Legal immigration is pretty important to canadians. I have many racing friends in BC and Alberta and the last time I wanted to go to Alberta they turned me away because I didn't have the paper work for my dog that was in my motor home with me. So that is how serious the canadians are on visitors coming to there country. That kinda makes Trump look like an angle.TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Everyone in the world should be forced to spend a summer tree planting after high school.
> 
> Build some of those soft baby dew bells into REAL MEN.
> 
> It's the hardest fucking job I have ever done. Hard labour builds character, in my opinion...


Damn & I went into the Army.......


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Or mandatory boot camp, military, after High school , Problem is we are all easy to judge people we see criminals from Mexico illegally entering what about Russian operated organized crime, Asian , and even Biker Gangs etc .. Shit list goes on to Mafia etc ..
United states was once a great nation where skies the limit , and its still there , But There is know one there to see it ,, most Americans are to interested in Reality TV, Gaming, and Star Bucks ,, they have this shield around them thinking there it and above all . 
That superior race ethic , there right and everyone else is wrong attitude. but its not the people really its the Government that brain washed them to this concept.. Everyone has gone lazy and would rather put out there hands for hand outs then get there hands dirty 

Sure Some bad ass Mexican come an go thru Borders Ask your self honestly do you think if every criminal entering USA from Mexico ,, i stopped would infact make crime statistics drop ?? 

here look at some mass shootings figure out how many actual Mexicans did it 

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2012/12/mass-shootings-mother-jones-full-data


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Legal immigration is pretty important to canadians. I have many racing friends in BC and Alberta and the last time I wanted to go to Alberta they turned me away because I didn't have the paper work for my dog that was in my motor home with me. So that is how serious the canadians are on visitors coming to there country. That kinda makes Trump look like an angle.TRUMP!


Oh sorry, you don't like our border control? 

Let me go call my good buddy Bb Trudeau and get him to change it for ya! I have him on snapchat. 

Hahahahah



doublejj said:


> Damn & I went into the Army.......


Ok that's a little tougher. But I never said YOU had a poor work ethic. I'm sure you don't. 

People were speaking of lazy Americans that think they're too good to be a janitor or gardener or "menial" Job. 

You good bro. I bet you would have made an amazing tree planter. In another life.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Legal immigration is pretty important to canadians. I have many racing friends in BC and Alberta and the last time I wanted to go to Alberta they turned me away because I didn't have the paper work for my dog that was in my motor home with me. So that is how serious the canadians are on visitors coming to there country. That kinda makes Trump look like an angle.TRUMP!


 Well works both ways right i mean if someone entering USA does not have all paper work for there pet same thing applies , i mean all you needed was to bring your dogs document / folder would of took 15 mins at your vet to obtain all of it 

Name and address of owner
Breed, sex, age, color, markings, and other identifying information for the dog
Date of rabies vaccination and vaccine product information
Date the vaccination expires
Name, license number, address, and signature of veterinarian


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> *Oh sorry, you don't like our border control? *
> 
> Let me go call my good buddy Bb Trudeau and get him to change it for ya! I have him on snapchat.
> 
> ...


I think my point was I do like it. LOL


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think my point was I do like it. LOL


Hahaha. I don't know man. I'm high.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Well works both ways right i mean if someone entering USA does not have all paper work for there pet same thing applies , i mean all you needed was to bring your dogs document / folder would of took 15 mins at your vet to obtain all of it
> 
> Name and address of owner
> Breed, sex, age, color, markings, and other identifying information for the dog
> ...


The funny part of my border experience was, besides the dog, they asked me if I was hiding any hispanics. True story. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Clinton talks about how she has supported building a barrier on the border as senator. She even calls them "illegal immigrants" Apparently she can say it, but when Trump does, people call him a racist


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Hahaha. I don't know man. I'm high.


Thats cool, I went ahead and got high too. TRUMP!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Clinton talks about how she has supported building a barrier on the border as senator. She even calls them "illegal immigrants" Apparently she can say it, but when Trump does, people call him a racist


 i would like to stick it in her bum just once while hubby watches i guess for the many years they been shoving it up everyones ass pay back is a biatch


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> i would like to stick it in her bum just once while hubby watches i guess for the many years they been shoving it up everyones ass pay back is a biatch


did the holocaust happen?


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I never claimed it to be superior but i will claim they do have a better work ethic and i guess if you were to look at the problem in USA today i would think that is number 1 biggest issue i mean most Americans are to dam good to pick up broom ..
> Truth is Your Country is based on immigration right from the time Columbus smoked a joint with a native american lol ,,
> So lets re cap all the Events Christopher Columbus Born in Italy.
> Set sail from Spain and found the America's .. As Mexico / Spanish decent I guess theoretically unless you are a actual aboriginal??? or black american?? they probably have more right then 90 percent of actual americans to be in USA
> ...


We don't need more crime, no matter what your perverse interpretation of the truth is. These people waiting in line at the post office to get their picture taken don't exactly appear to be star athletes. Many full grown adults coming in at under 5 ft. tall. If unhealthy, handicapped people with a poor work ethic is your idea of superior, then why doesn't your country take them in? America is a nation of immigrants, but we have always vetted people who come here. We are not "based on immigration" as you put it. Americans are a very proud people. A borders wide open policy is something only a very few on the radical far left agree with. You can't have a country without boders, otherwise it's doomed to fail. History has proven it many times before.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We don't need more crime, no matter what your perverse interpretation of the truth is. These people waiting in line at the post office to get their picture taken don't exactly appear to be star athletes. Many full grown adults coming in at under 5 ft. tall. If unhealthy, handicapped people with a poor work ethic is your idea of superior, then why doesn't your country take them in? America is a nation of immigrants, but we have always vetted people who come here. We are not "based on immigration" as you put it. Americans are a very proud people. A borders wide open policy is something only a very few on the radical far left agree with. You can't have a country without boders, otherwise it's doomed to fail. History has proven it many times before.


how was your slowdown, beenthere?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We don't need more crime, no matter what your perverse interpretation of the truth is. These people waiting in line at the post office to get their picture taken don't exactly appear to be star athletes. Many full grown adults coming in at under 5 ft. tall. If unhealthy, handicapped people with a poor work ethic is your idea of superior, then why doesn't your country take them in? America is a nation of immigrants, but we have always vetted people who come here. We are not "based on immigration" as you put it. Americans are a very proud people. A borders wide open policy is something only a very few on the radical far left agree with. You can't have a country without boders, otherwise it's doomed to fail. History has proven it many times before.


My country is taking in Syrian Refugee's ironic isn't it i mean USA made the whole shit storm happen yet again other countries stuck cleaning up your mess


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> My country is taking in Syrian Refugee's ironic isn't it i mean USA made the whole shit storm happen yet again other countries stuck cleaning up your mess


Hey we got some of them SRs too!

I actually helped a charity in town that makes gift hampers (clothing, food, etc) for poor families in Thunder Bay.

20 of them were for SRs.

If I had money I'd buy em a trip over here. Those poor people.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Its funny when you say there standing in line at post office and they look unhealthy yet 

Despite having lower income and education levels, U.S. Hispanics tend to outlive non-Hispanic whites by several years 

Demographers call this the "Hispanic Epidemiological Paradox." And for nearly three decades, they have puzzled over why Hispanics' socioeconomic disadvantages are not linked to shorter lives, as they are for other racial and ethnic groups.

"Infant and adult mortality rates are strongly associated with income and education levels," said Mark Hayward, a University of Texas, Austin, demographer. "People who have low incomes and lack high school degrees have very high mortality rates compared to people with high incomes and education."

While Hispanics' poverty and education levels are closer to those of U.S. blacks, their mortality rates are more similar to non-Hispanic whites, he noted. The question is: "How do U.S. Hispanics defy the odds?"

One explanation is that cultural factors—such as better health habits and stronger networks of social support in the Hispanic community—may offer protection from some diseases and lead to longer lives.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> My country is taking in Syrian Refugee's ironic isn't it i mean USA made the whole shit storm happen yet again other countries stuck cleaning up your mess


Not my mess. I agree a lot of decisions made by our leaders has created the Syrian refugee crisis. But if you call inviting potential unvetted terrorists to your country "cleaning up" then you are sadly mistaken. Which country are you from?


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Its funny when you say there standing in line at post office and they look unhealthy yet
> 
> Despite having lower income and education levels, U.S. Hispanics tend to outlive non-Hispanic whites by several years
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

The Donald is a bombastic fool.....schoolyard bully. I would never want him in charge


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how was your slowdown?


Its still slow


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Donald is a bombastic fool.....schoolyard bully. I would never want him in charge


It's time to get tough. A lot of times the truth is a reality people don't want to hear, much less accept. Which is why I've had this quote at the bottom of my posts for some time now.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Donald is a bombastic fool.....schoolyard bully. I would never want him in charge


I believe a lot of people feel that same way about the idiot we have now. So I can feel your pain if Trump wins, and its going to hurt only for a little while. And then after some time goes by, you and others will be able to see all the goodies that are inside the art of the deal. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's time to get tough. A lot of times the truth is a reality people don't want to hear, much less accept. Which is why I've had this quote at the bottom of my posts for some time now.


If Trump is the best alternative they can come up with......I'll be forced to vote for more of the same....


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bill Clinton is a pervert. Not only does he fly around in "sex jets" with convicted pedophiles, but has also been accused of rape and abusing women. He was barred from practicing law and was impeached.(perjury and obstruction of justice) When giving a speech on behalf of his wife for president, Bill was barely able to fill half the hall.
> 
> http://observer.com/2016/01/bill-clinton-bombs-in-his-first-solo-speech-in-new-hampshire/


What does it say when a pervert like Clinton can leave office with the highest approval rating of any modern day President and even more popular than current 2016 hopefuls.

Nixon, Reagan, Bush sr., Bush jr., Cheney. They all commited crimes while in office. 

Clinton got his dick sucked and lied about it happening. We know how well that stratergy worked out for the GOP then.

B4L


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Donald is a bombastic fool.....schoolyard bully. I would never want him in charge


Curious ??? who do you think then Hillary ??? i mean If she becomes the next president i think in 4 years USA will in fact be ruined .. Trump looks like he says it as it is and this is what gets me ,,,,
Is it Americans like being lied to gives them a sense of comfort,, If Trump does get in he surely is not going to be a bully,, To be honest Americans Bullying days are long gone. i mean the sleeping Giant has woken up ,, being China , Russia's recent engagements in Syria has opened many peoples eyes on how there are militarily ,, 
Its Ironic i mean back in the cold war days It was USA pushing Russia to down size everything mind you it was not threatening ,, that was long ago even before that was always Russia USA was afraid of..
Its 2016 and guess what Same dam shit USA is afraid yet again , and please Don't think your not , Cause not only has Russia kicked ass so far in Syria they also showed lots of respect even after turkeys downing of one of there jets ,, What yeah think would of happened if It was a US Fighter jet ???
You think them trigger happy YANKS would of retaliated I DO 

Trump is really only option you have


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> What does it say when a pervert like Clinton can leave office with the highest approval rating of any modern day President and even more popular than current 2016 hopefuls.
> 
> Nixon, Reagan, Bush sr., Bush jr., Cheney. They all commited crimes while in office.
> 
> ...


If Bill Clinton is so popular how come he can't fill up half a room anymore, and more importantly, how would you explain this?..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3384156/Paging-Donald-Trump-Bill-Clinton-stumps-Hillary-New-Hampshire-women-stage-scowl-grimace-look-like-d-else.html


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's time to get tough. A lot of times the truth is a reality people don't want to hear, much less accept. Which is why I've had this quote at the bottom of my posts for some time now.


Time to get tough ??? as in what start yet another war some where ???
i mean really yeah your right get tough as in raising taxes 30 percent across the board to get USA out of the Red 

thats the only tough you should be doing making it tough for every american imagine , 50 percent tax on every dollar yeah baby going to be tough for you shortly


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Time to get tough ??? as in what start yet another war some where ???
> i mean really yeah your right get tough as in raising taxes 30 percent across the board to get USA out of the Red
> 
> thats the only tough you should be doing making it tough for every american imagine , 50 percent tax on every dollar yeah baby going to be tough for you shortly


Sounds like a disaster. 30% tax increase across the board (including poor minimum wage workers?)
50 cents tax on every dollar? I'm curious, how would you break that down? Federal, state, and locally..


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, maybe Trump is a truther but he's not well known for stating the truth. When he's not making outright lies, he distorts. No surprise that conservatives claim to own the "truth". After all they represent the wealthy class, a group that knows the power of money. Trump aligns perfectly with Orwell's picture of rule by convenient ignorance of facts or downright lies.

*The ‘King of Whoppers': Donald Trump*
*http://www.factcheck.org/2015/12/the-king-of-whoppers-donald-trump/*

Here are a few outright lies made by the donald recently:

"We start with his Nov. 21 claim to have watched on television as “thousands and thousands” of Muslims in New Jersey were “cheering” the fall of the World Trade Center on Sept. 11, 2001

Trump “heard” that Obama is “thinking about signing an executive order where he wants to take your guns away.”

Trump claimed his campaign is “100 percent” self-funded.

Trump claimed credit for getting Ford Motor Co. to move a plant from Mexico to Ohio.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Well, maybe Trump is a truther but he's not well known for stating the truth. When he's not making outright lies, he distorts. No surprise that conservatives claim to own the "truth". After all they represent the wealthy class, a group that knows the power of misrepresenting facts. Trump aligns perfectly with Orwell's picture of rule by convenient ignorance of facts or downright lies.
> 
> *The ‘King of Whoppers': Donald Trump*
> *http://www.factcheck.org/2015/12/the-king-of-whoppers-donald-trump/*
> ...



Thats really funny. lol


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump claimed credit for getting Ford Motor Co. to move a plant from Mexico to Ohio.


If what you posted is true, then Ohio is no longer a swing state, and Democrats are in trouble.



Fogdog said:


> "We start with his Nov. 21 claim to have watched on television as “thousands and thousands” of Muslims in New Jersey were “cheering” the fall of the World Trade Center on Sept. 11, 2001


It has already been confirmed by media reports and others that Muslims were cheering not only on roof tops, but in the streets when the World Trade Center crashed down killing 3,000 Americans.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If what you posted is true, then Ohio is no longer a swing state, and Democrats are in trouble.
> 
> 
> It has already been confirmed by media reports and others that Muslims were cheering not only on roof tops, but in the streets when the World Trade Center crashed down killing 3,000 Americans.


Yet you forget what else is true that 911 was done by the Government to create a war ,, seriously amazing how the twin towers dropped like a demolition explosive building WOW but i guess it could be true i mean if it was Built with american best grade products lol and not steel from china


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Typical conservative tactic is to repeat lies in the face of the evidence. Here's a refutation of the Trump's most egregious lie:

"We start with his Nov. 21 claim to have watched on television as “thousands and thousands” of Muslims in New Jersey were “cheering” the fall of the World Trade Center on Sept. 11, 2001. Multiple news organizations and the New Jersey attorney general’s office searched for evidence of public celebrations at the time of 9/11 and found none.

“Never happened,” former state Attorney General John J. Farmer, a Republican appointee who later served as a senior counsel to the 9/11 Commission,wrote in response to Trump."


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yet you forget what else is true that 911 was done by the Government to create a war ,, seriously amazing how the twin towers dropped like a demolition explosive building WOW but i guess it could be true i mean if it was Built with american best grade products lol and not steel from china


Your views and conspiracy theories are too far out there for me bro. Maybe it would be best to discuss it with the 2% of Americans who agree with you on these issues.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Typical conservative tactic is to repeat lies in the face of the evidence. Here's a refutation of the Trump's most egregious lie:
> 
> "We start with his Nov. 21 claim to have watched on television as “thousands and thousands” of Muslims in New Jersey were “cheering” the fall of the World Trade Center on Sept. 11, 2001. Multiple news organizations and the New Jersey attorney general’s office searched for evidence of public celebrations at the time of 9/11 and found none.
> 
> “Never happened,” former state Attorney General John J. Farmer, a Republican appointee who later served as a senior counsel to the 9/11 Commission,wrote in response to Trump."


----------



## Rrog (Jan 10, 2016)

Trump is a clown in the center ring. Nada more. Who gives a shit what he says? The ignorant. Just look at his audiences.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Your views and conspiracy theories are too far out there for me bro. Maybe it would be best to discuss it with the 2% of Americans who agree with you on these issues.


You should get your Facts straight 51 percent of Americans believe US government involvement in 911 attacks


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> You should get your Facts straight 51 percent of Americans believe US government involvement in 911 attacks View attachment 3582801 View attachment 3582802


So your credible source on that is Forest Gump? Who is it exactly you think is responsible for attacking America?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2016)

I put 99% of the blame for 911 on Saudi Arabia.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So your credible source on that is Forest Gump? Who is it exactly you think is responsible for attacking America?


 You probably think USA was on the moon now don't you


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2016)

You gotta let this moon thing go, it happened, its obvious.. There ain't shit up there.. It was a race n we won.. If there were precious metals up there, we'd still be there mining.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

lmao new meaning to putting boot in you mouth


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> You probably think USA was on the moon now don't you


It's just a projection in the night sky.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2016)

We will be on Mars by 2018


----------



## Rrog (Jan 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You gotta let this moon thing go, it happened, its obvious.. There ain't shit up there.. It was a race n we won.. If there were precious metals up there, we'd still be there mining.


Someone's arguing the moon launch again? Lol. Nut job central


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> We will be on Mars by 2018


lmaoooo you know what I bet they will be to there just making the sets in holy wood now i with the new stuff it should look really good you think i mean shit look at alien they did a bang on job on that
But question is why have they not been on the moon but claim they have Sad thing is there is more n more Evidence proving They never been on it ..
This is where i think in the few years to come USA will be doing some back peddling hey its not the citizens fault they pulled the curtain over many peoples eyes

200 high-ranking officials from the Chinese Space Program have signed a petition asking explanations from the American government and the release of classified NASA information concerning the American moon landings that would prove to the World that the moon landings were not an elaborately orchestrated hoax to fool the World about America’s space program capabilities.

These allegations have come up through recent analysis of pictures taken from the Chinese moon rover that allegedly found no traces of the American moon landings existing on the moon.
and to think at that time there would of been no other country capable 50 years later with and a country like China that is steam rolling past USA in technology just saying these Hoaxes when proved is surely to hurt American friendships with other countries lies compounding more lies = someone that is not trust worthy of anything 

You remember the story about crying wolf lol


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


>


Contrast what was said in the video: "8 suspects were cheering on the roof"..."I am told" with what the donald said

"watched on television as “thousands and thousands” of Muslims in New Jersey were “cheering”"

8 suspects "he was told" vs "thousands and thousands" referenced by the great flatulator.. Donald's lie is blatant and meant to inflame bigots that don't need the truth to believe that Muslims are not Americans. This and other lies, repeated again and again will do. Even your "evidence" refutes this lie. But you still believe it.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm not even a NASA fan, I'd much rather have that time and money spent on taking better care of this planet.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm not even a NASA fan, I'd much rather have that time and money spent on taking better care of this planet.


Totally


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

The Sunday Doonsbury strip has a good rebuttal to this idea that refugees are being used as cover for infiltration of the US by terrorists. I won't post it because I'm not sure of copyright issues.
http://doonesbury.washingtonpost.com/strip

The main idea is why should they go through all the uncertainty, vetting, trials and risk to come to this country as a mole-refugee when a simple tourist visa will accomplish what's needed without all that. But the strip is funny whereas I am not. So, go have a laugh at Trump's expense.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> lmaoooo you know what I bet they will be to there just making the sets in holy wood now i with the new stuff it should look really good you think i mean shit look at alien they did a bang on job on that
> But question is why have they not been on the moon but claim they have Sad thing is there is more n more Evidence proving They never been on it ..
> This is where i think in the few years to come USA will be doing some back peddling hey its not the citizens fault  they pulled the curtain over many peoples eyes
> 
> ...


Which of the below is a true statement:
The Earth is flat.
Pyramids were actually grain storage silos
Aliens abducted Trump and gave it greater intelligence than all humanity
2Anonymous is not to be believed


----------



## Rrog (Jan 10, 2016)

Anonymous is a wannabe shill. 

Funny cartoon


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> You probably think USA was on the moon now don't you


How about you share some of that weed you've been smoking?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I put 99% of the blame for 911 on Saudi Arabia.


 Yeah they probably funded states to do it lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Which of the below is a true statement:
> The Earth is flat.
> Pyramids were actually grain storage silos
> Aliens abducted Trump and gave it greater intelligence than all humanity
> 2Anonymous is not to be believed


I like 2 anonymous. 

But the pyramids were built by aliens. 

Trump is just a narcissistic tool. 

And what else? I don't know. 

Question for you kids - who do you want to win? 

Who do you think will be good for your country as a leader?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How about you share some of that weed you've been smoking?


It's my guess that its mushrooms or contaminated rye.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I like 2 anonymous.
> 
> But the pyramids were built by aliens.
> 
> ...


For me, Sanders. I'll vote for Clinton if she beats Bernie. Not voting Republican, no way no how. And I'm not going to throw my vote away towards some sort of ineffective protest candidate like what happened when Nader provided Bush jr the necessary wiggle room in 2000.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> For me, Sanders. I'll vote for Clinton if she beats Bernie. Not voting Republican, no way no how. And I'm not going to throw my vote away towards some sort of ineffective protest candidate like what happened when Nader provided Bush jr the necessary wiggle room in 2000.


Tell me of Sanders? 

If you don't mind.

EDIT:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/excuse-me-the-official-bernie-sanders-for-president-2016-thread.879964/

Oh I'm a dummy. Guess I should just learn to READ. hahaha

I'll look into it. Nice that there is someone you "like" running, or at least that you can get behind.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How about you share some of that weed you've been smoking?


 Nope not a chance only will share it with Yessica  i hardly smoke anything anymore Most of what i grow i give it away to friends and people n need medical purpose just like to grow it although poker nights i pick a cigar got to look pro you know lol 

PS: domes make a perfect humidor


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Contrast what was said in the video: "8 suspects were cheering on the roof"..."I am told" with what the donald said
> 
> "watched on television as “thousands and thousands” of Muslims in New Jersey were “cheering”"
> 
> 8 suspects "he was told" vs "thousands and thousands" referenced by the great flatulator.. Donald's lie is blatant and meant to inflame bigots that don't need the truth to believe that Muslims are not Americans. This and other lies, repeated again and again will do. Even your "evidence" refutes this lie. But you still believe it.


The more you keep trying to make Trump look like he lied, the more proof I will show you he is right.

*“Investigators said at least two of the hijackers, Nawaq Al Hamzi and Salem Al Hamzi are believed to have had addresses in Wayne and Fort Lee, NJ. The apparently rented a mailbox in Fort Lee at Mailboxes Etc. in Jersey City within hours of two jetliners plowing into the World Trade Center. Law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.” -Washington Post Sept. 18, 2001*


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The more you keep trying to make Trump look like he lied, the more proof I will show you he is right.
> 
> *“Investigators said at least two of the hijackers, Nawaq Al Hamzi and Salem Al Hamzi are believed to have had addresses in Wayne and Fort Lee, NJ. The apparently rented a mailbox in Fort Lee at Mailboxes Etc. in Jersey City within hours of two jetliners plowing into the World Trade Center. Law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.” -Washington Post Sept. 18, 2001*


All politicians lie.

That's a fact. Every single one of them. Regardless of party. 

Getting past that, do you actually think he's a smart man? Do you actually think anything he says is doable, or realistic, or valid?

He just seems like a Gladiator appeasing the angry mob to me.

 

Are they entertained??? They're the same people that know what's going on with the Kardashians and actually give a fuck, and the same with honey boo boo. They probably even watched Trumps horrible reality show/ shows. 

Meh - I wouldn't want the fate of my country in the hands of a power hungry reality tv star.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> All politicians lie.
> 
> That's a fact. Every single one of them. Regardless of party.
> 
> ...


The only person dramatizing is you. Trump is not a TV star, but if he keeps drawing in crowds by the tens of thousands, then he may very well soon be. How many Republican candidates ( other than Trump) are traveling to Vermont in one of the most liberal cities in America (Bernie's home turf) to hold massive rallies with thousands of people? The answer is zero. His popularity is growing, you can't stop the momentum, and people who underestimate him are left in the dust.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The more you keep trying to make Trump look like he lied, the more proof I will show you he is right.
> 
> *“Investigators said at least two of the hijackers, Nawaq Al Hamzi and Salem Al Hamzi are believed to have had addresses in Wayne and Fort Lee, NJ. The apparently rented a mailbox in Fort Lee at Mailboxes Etc. in Jersey City within hours of two jetliners plowing into the World Trade Center. Law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.” -Washington Post Sept. 18, 2001*


Dude, there were no celebrations of thousands and thousands of Muslims. That's a lie fabricated by Trump. Again, you refute the correction of this lie with reports of "a number of people allegedly celebrating". Its not even close to what Trump claims. If thousands had celebrated, there would be video showing it. There is none because its all a lie.

Trump is lying with the same purpose that Hitler had when he attacked Jews. Trump first tried to use Mexicans in the same way ("criminals and rapists") but that didn't work so now he's hate mongering using a smaller minority. He and fellow conservatives keep repeating the lie and enough people believe it to make it worthwhile. The 10% or 20% that are ignorant bigots in this country lap it up. So he goes there. Wallace did the same thing in 1968 using race and he was succeeding with it. Not that I'm advocating for Trump what happened to Wallace. It's just that conservatives (Democrat or Republican) like to use minority "threats" as a way to draw in haters. Expect more of the same if the strategy helps the Donald gain the nomination. The tactic is entirely evil.
.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> All politicians lie.
> 
> That's a fact. Every single one of them. Regardless of party.
> 
> ...


hahahaha....People supporting Trump are same that watch Honey BooBoo.

That's good. 

I can see the similarites too.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> hahahaha....People supporting Trump are same that watch Honey BooBoo.
> 
> That's good.
> 
> I can see the similarites too.


Trumpy Boo Boo?


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The only person dramatizing is you. Trump is not a TV star, but if he keeps drawing in crowds by the tens of thousands, then he may very well soon be. How many Republican candidates ( other than Trump) are traveling to Vermont in one of the most liberal cities in America (Bernie's home turf) to hold massive rallies with thousands of people? The answer is zero. His popularity is growing, you can't stop the momentum, and people who underestimate him are left in the dust.


I'll bet you my first born demon child that there is NO WAY he wins. 

Seriously. You can have the little fucker. It's going to have a tail and be the spawn of Satan. But still, all yours buddy if Trump wins.

I have more faith in humanity than that. Never going to happen.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The only person dramatizing is you. Trump is not a TV star, but if he keeps drawing in crowds by the tens of thousands, then he may very well soon be. How many Republican candidates ( other than Trump) are traveling to Vermont in one of the most liberal cities in America (Bernie's home turf) to hold massive rallies with thousands of people? The answer is zero. His popularity is growing, you can't stop the momentum, and people who underestimate him are left in the dust.


Oh, man, you are deluded. Try this to help you back to reality: http://www.inquisitr.com/2654746/bernie-sanders-defeats-donald-trump-in-general-election-new-poll-finds/

So, recent polls (from early December) show Sanders handily beating Trump and Clinton beating Trump by a lesser margin but still significant. The polls show such wide margins of victory that if realized in the general election they predict a disaster for the GOP in congressional and gubernatorial races as well. Conservatives should fear a Trump win in the primaries. I on the other hand relish the idea.

Just like the lie regarding New Jersey Muslims celebrating "by the thousands" in 911 that you continue to flag even when your own citations prove you wrong, you cling to the idea that that windbag will win even when you have nothing to back your statement. I thought you were better than this, but I guess I was wrong. Too much Fox news spoils the brain, @Not GOP .


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The only person dramatizing is you. Trump is not a TV star, but if he keeps drawing in crowds by the tens of thousands, then he may very well soon be. How many Republican candidates ( other than Trump) are traveling to Vermont in one of the most liberal cities in America (Bernie's home turf) to hold massive rallies with thousands of people? The answer is zero. His popularity is growing, you can't stop the momentum, and people who underestimate him are left in the dust.


Trump isn't a TV star? LOL


----------



## Rrog (Jan 10, 2016)

The Apprent-ass


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, man, you are deluded. Try this to help you back to reality: http://www.inquisitr.com/2654746/bernie-sanders-defeats-donald-trump-in-general-election-new-poll-finds/
> 
> So, recent polls (from early December) show Sanders handily beating Trump and Clinton beating Trump by a lesser margin but still significant. The polls show such wide margins of victory that if realized in the general election they predict a disaster for the GOP in congressional and gubernatorial races as well. Conservatives should fear a Trump win in the primaries. I on the other hand relish the idea.
> 
> Just like the lie regarding New Jersey Muslims celebrating "by the thousands" in 911 that you continue to flag even when your own citations prove you wrong, you cling to the idea that that windbag will win even when you have nothing to back your statement. I thought you were better than this, but I guess I was wrong. Too much Fox news spoils the brain, @Not GOP .


Thousands of Muslims were celebrating all across the world. Some of those people being in New Jeresey. You can try and pick his statements apart as much as you want, but we all know what he meant. Muslims celebrating 9/11 is not something that will break the Trump campaign. If anything, it has risen him in the polls.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Trump isn't a TV star? LOL


Trump is not on the apprentice. You're thinking of Arnold, and I am not interested in that show. Is it popular?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Still not getting why a few on here are not liking Trump owe yeah we got Hillary shes a real trooper


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Thousands of Muslims were celebrating all across the world. Some of those people being in New Jeresey. You can try and pick his statements apart as much as you want, but we all know what he meant. Muslims celebrating 9/11 is not something that will break the Trump campaign. If anything, it has risen him in the polls.


sure i bet even North Korea was wanna bet on that one


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I'll bet you my first born demon child that there is NO WAY he wins.
> 
> Seriously. You can have the little fucker. It's going to have a tail and be the spawn of Satan. But still, all yours buddy if Trump wins.
> 
> I have more faith in humanity than that. Never going to happen.


Yes, Trump Can, and he Will win. I'll bet you emo sex on the third date that he takes the entire electoral process by storm.

Your child is not the demon spawn of satan. He just needs a strong father figure. But if you really don't want him, then sure. I'll take the bastard and raise him to be a strong, successful, principled conservative


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

then we got this socialist sanders that is on the verge of dropping dead


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Thousands of Muslims were celebrating all across the world. Some of those people being in New Jeresey. You can try and pick his statements apart as much as you want, but we all know what he meant. Muslims celebrating 9/11 is not something that will break the Trump campaign. If anything, it has risen him in the polls.


I'm not picking his statement apart. He said "thousands upon thousands IN NEW JERSEY". Its a very important difference between that statement and what you just conceded. He is saying that Muslim-AMERICANS celebrated in the "thousands upon thousands" the destruction of the world trade center and deaths of thousands of their neighbors. That's a very different message from what you just said. Can you understand why he said it is hate mongering, pandering to bigots and harmful to Muslim-Americans? 

Why would anybody want a president that would say this? Don't conservatives have better options?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I don't care about negative opinions. Or positive opinions.
> 
> I just like learning someone else's perspective. And asking them why they feel the way they do.
> 
> ...


It's not that the Mexicans are unwanted.

It is that there are not enough people to patrol a border that large without some type of fence to aid them.

Countries like to know who is within their borders for security and financial reasons.

What we should do is enforce the laws in place. 

The police however do not have authority to hold the criminals for more than 48 hours in some states for pick up from immigration. So they are released back onto the streets. 

They can be a drain on public resources and don't pay taxes unless they have a work visa.

Crime and money. We can't stop criminals from coming in with an unsecured border and we can't support the needs of those that haven't contributed to the taxes of that state. Our police and resources are stretched thin.

What needs to happen is a double fence with a road, cameras and stations every 10 miles keeping watch with vehicles and national Guard.

Streamline the legal immigration process so they can enter the US in 18 months. Why can Syrian refugees with no papers be vetted that fast and Mexicans who seek legal citizenship and have documentation wait 5-10 years? We must bring it down to 18 months.

Then enforce the immigration law on people with no children and deport them. Those with children apply for citizenship and are treated as if on probation for the 18 months to make sure they complete the process. Violating the agreement for citizenship application or failing to work out an agreement in cases of lacking funds will be deported.

Allow police to hold criminal illegals until Immigration comes to deport them and federally reimburse the state for any expenses involved in housing the criminal in place of immigration.

Secure the border. Streamline application for citizenship down to 18 months. Remove unattached illegals present. Offer probationary application for citizenship to families with children or sick elderly. Empower the police to hold criminals as long as necessary for immigration to deport.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> 911 was done by the Government to create a war


file that away with your conspiracy about the holocaust not happening.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Yes, Trump Can, and he Will win.


you've already backed out of a bet with me on multiple occasions challenging you on this, sock puppet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's not that the Mexicans are unwanted....They can be a drain on public resources and don't pay taxes unless they have a work visa.


and there it is.

you should probably review the facts before making dumbass statements like that.

and your plan to round up and deport millions of people here is stupid and a waste of money. and it smacks of nazi germany.

ditto on your fascist fence. half of all people here illegally came here legally. your fence is fucking useless and is defeated by a ladder.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's not that the Mexicans are unwanted.
> 
> It is that there are not enough people to patrol a border that large without some type of fence to aid them.
> 
> ...


 Its ironic now isn't it i mean Canada / US border is stupid tight i wonder which border is bigger ??? lol 
it seems that these 2 big country borders are managed pretty good yet you have a issue over a much smaller border ,, of mexico that is like the berlin walll lol how can those 5 footer jump so high lol


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is not on the apprentice. You're thinking of Arnold, and I am not interested in that show. Is it popular?


He _was_ on the show, and yes it was/is very popular. Sorry about the dismissive nature of the original post since you didn't know about the show.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's not that the Mexicans are unwanted.
> 
> It is that there are not enough people to patrol a border that large without some type of fence to aid them.
> 
> ...


The cost to build 1 mile of fence along the US-Mexico border costs ~2.9 million dollars. GAO estime for a length of fence in San Diego was 16 million dollars. There's 1,300 miles of border, so we're looking at a cost of $12 billion for a fence, to build a wall estimates run up to $22.4 billion. Then we'd have to maintain it which the GAO estimates would cost $750 million/year. Yeah, that's some _super_ fiscally conservative right there.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

All upset now? Are you going to cry for us a little bit


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> file that away with your conspiracy about the holocaust not happening.


 Whats there to fire away lets see here 
conspiracy theories that became true ,, mind you 911 sure got cleaned up Fast not allowing more investigation into it i mean really that stuff was loaded up fast and gone metal off to get melted ASAP,, when a plane crashes or a serious vehicle accident causing DEATH of only 1 person the place is wraped in yellow ribbon and closed of for hrs as CSI or whom ever looks at everything but again NOT 911 with how many dead 2900 and change and next day they were already getting rid of the evidence at the crime scene Ah smells like a cover up in a nut shell .. NO >>>>???? 
And how could anyone ever imagine firefighters and police , ambulance personal, and sanitation personal all 2500 of them also getting same disease Cancer hmm could it been a plasma nuke blast coming from a missile dropped down at mach 3 people would not even of seen it yet these High doses of Radiation has caused 2500 personal that were there to help GET CANCER hmmmmmm how ironic now isn't it


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You're not a hot emo babe are you? Nobody is gay for buck except your buddy fogdog. The guy who keeps going on and on about Muslims not celebrating 9/11, and then again not deliberately attacking our embassy 9/11. Because Muslims love us so much. Ya, sure buddy


In a national debate, Trump called Muslim-Americans by the "thousands and thousands" -- haters of the US and basically calling them traitors. This is a serious thing to lie about and use for political gain. You seem to have the hots for fat balding rich shitheads and so are willing to overlook his demagoguery. Typical conservative.



Not GOP said:


> The more you keep trying to make Trump look like he lied, the more proof I will show you he is right.


 Backing off from your bold statement are you? Turning to sniveling to UB are you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Still not getting why a few on here are not liking Trump owe yeah we got Hillary shes a real trooper


That ending. Shame on you Barack obama! All a show people... all a show.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm just here to post dumb shit like ginger boy


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Yes, Trump Can, and he Will win. I'll bet you* emo sex on the third date* that he takes the entire electoral process by storm.


You had me at emo sex. 

I didn't read the rest. 

Which one of use cries after? Can it be YOU? Mmmmmm, man tears taste delicious...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and there it is.
> 
> you should probably review the facts before making dumbass statements like that.
> 
> ...


We want legal Mexican immigration. Ignored from here on out. 

Tired of your retarded misrepresentation of me. Now I won't have to see your slanderous hateful spew. Have fun in the sand box.

My husband and mother in law are mexican. Bye.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> The cost to build 1 mile of fence along the US-Mexico border costs ~2.9 million dollars. GAO estime for a length of fence in San Diego was 16 million dollars. There's 1,300 miles of border, so we're looking at a cost of $12 billion for a fence, to build a wall estimates run up to $22.4 billion. Then we'd have to maintain it which the GAO estimates would cost $750 million/year. Yeah, that's some _super_ fiscally conservative right there.


Running a country and defending a country costs money. It should have been done a long time ago.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Running a country and defending a country costs money. It should have been done a long time ago.


Oh for Christ's sake. "We shouldn't have unnecessary spending in government," Is one of the GOP's/conservatives biggest tag lines. This is the epitome of unnecessary spending. A fucking. wall. across. the US. Mexican. border. Do you think it's _really_ going to stop anything? No. It won't. Not unless we're then willing to build it out into the ocean, and across the Gulf of Mexico. The cost is unbelievable, the man power it would take inflates the cost, it would take _years_ to build, and the price tag to maintain is unfeasible .


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> He _was_ on the show, and yes it was/is very popular. Sorry about the dismissive nature of the original post since you didn't know about the show.


I knew about the show. Just never really watched it, or thought of him as a star. I've seen more of Trump on TV in the past six months than ever before


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Running a country and defending a country costs money. It should have been done a long time ago.


Oh and here's the even better part. Donald Trump says _we're _not going to pay for it. He's going to make _Mexico_ pay for it. Tell me, how do you think we're going to force Mexico to pay it? Are we going to...

A) Put an economic embargo on Mexico until they buckle and pay for the wall?
B) Are we going to invade Mexico and force them to pay for the wall?

If we go with plan A we cripple one of our largest trading partners and one of our energy suppliers. The net effect of this would be crippling the US economy at the same time. Then again, this is par for the course for the Republicans.

If we go with plan B we open up a shit can of worms, but then again this is par for the course with the Republicans - getting us into a war that we can't really win in a fucking desert.

Having a husband and a mother-in-law from Mexico I would've _thought_ you'd be smarter than this.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Who cares how much the wall costs when Trump knows how to build, and Mexico will be the ones paying for it


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh for Christ's sake. "We shouldn't have unnecessary spending in government," Is one of the GOP's/conservatives biggest tag lines. This is the epitome of unnecessary spending. A fucking. wall. across. the US. Mexican. border. Do you think it's _really_ going to stop anything? No. It won't. Not unless we're then willing to build it out into the ocean, and across the Gulf of Mexico. The cost is unbelievable, the man power it would take inflates the cost, it would take _years_ to build, and the price tag to maintain is unfeasible .


We spent 90 billion on border security now. 700 million to maintain a fence is a less than 1% increase.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We want legal Mexican immigration. Ignored from here on out.
> 
> Tired of your retarded misrepresentation of me. Now I won't have to see your slanderous hateful spew. Have fun in the sand box.
> 
> My husband and mother in law are mexican. Bye.


You might want to put me on ignore too. UB had it right. Your meandering list was a bat shit crazy regurgitation of conservative hate speak. You don't even recognize the racism or bigotry that goes on behind it.. As Churchill once said to a woman that scolded him for being drunk, "in the morning I will be sober but you will still be fat and ugly". You can put people on ignore but you will still be a dumbass.

Your idea of rounding up and deporting ALL people who are here illegally is completely whacked if one considers how large that effort would take and how intrusive it would be to everybody living here, legally or not. Also that wall is an economic and ecologic nightmare. 

Just for once, check facts. Illegal immigrants do pay taxes, for example. Just google "myths about illegal immigration" and in less than a minute you will be refuted on this.

So, go ahead, if you don't like rough treatment for dumb statements, start cutting off people that might call you out. After a while, you will only find people that agree with you. You will be happy then.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh and here's the even better part. Donald Trump says _we're _not going to pay for it. He's going to make _Mexico_ pay for it. Tell me, how do you think we're going to force Mexico to pay it? Are we going to...
> 
> A) Put an economic embargo on Mexico until they buckle and pay for the wall?
> B) Are we going to invade Mexico and force them to pay for the wall?
> ...


I was not talking about trumps plans. I don't know how he intends to do it. He has to become president first to try.

I was talking about how I thought the issue needs to be resolved. 

My mother in law came here legally on a work visa and then applied for citizenship.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We want legal Mexican immigration.


so only mexicans immigrate here?

another dead giveaway that righties make.

i understand you cannot rebut anything i said about the inneffectiveness of deportation, or the fact that half of all illegals (of any nationality) come here legally, or the fact that immigrants, even illegal ones, only add to the economy

whatever.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You might want to put me on ignore too. UB had it right. Your meandering list was a bat shit crazy regurgitation of conservative hate speak. You don't even recognize the racism or bigotry that goes on behind it.. As Churchill once said to a woman that scolded him for being drunk, "in the morning I will be sober but you will still be fat and ugly". You can put people on ignore but you will still be a dumbass.
> 
> Your idea of rounding up and deporting ALL people who are here illegally is completely whacked if one considers how large that effort would take and how intrusive it would be to everybody living here, legally or not. Also that wall is an economic and ecologic nightmare.
> 
> ...


There is no racism in my heart. I don't have to hang around someone who goes looking for a fight instead of a debate.

So ignored.

I never said all the people deported. Most families would not be deported. Actually much would be given amnesty so long as they applied for citizenship.

Without a work visa or committing the crime of identity fraud, they are not paying taxes.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is no racism in my heart. I don't have to hang around someone who goes looking for a fight instead of a debate.
> 
> So ignored.
> 
> ...


Bye, have fun in your echo chamber.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

Mexico will fold because they don't want companies moving BACK to the U.S. where doing business will be cheaper. 
Mexico is not even the hardest one. China is a much tougher nut to crack, but with the right nogotiators, we won't have to see hundreds of billions in trades deficits with various countries. Free trade is a good thing, but if they don't buy our stuff, and we buy all their shit. It's kind of lopsided don't you think? How are we supposed to make America great again when we have stupid people running our country?

Mexico 45-50 billion trade imbalance annual 
Japan 70 billion 
China over 500 billion


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh bother. 

Again personal attacks on opinions of who is right and wrong. 

Silly business this politics section. 

I totally like talking. Discussions. 

Flaming another member because of a difference of opinion is...for lack of a better term - fucking retarded. 

They're just opinions kids. Like assholes, everyone's got one. 

I enjoyed reading all your opinions. The ones I can see anyway.

Xoxox


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Oh bother.
> 
> Again personal attacks on opinions of who is right and wrong.
> 
> ...


ahem.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was not talking about trumps plans. I don't know how he intends to do it. He has to become president first to try.
> 
> I was talking about how I thought the issue needs to be resolved.
> 
> My mother in law came here legally on a work visa and then applied for citizenship.


In human history, we've only built a wall that size once. 2,000 some miles along China in a campaign that went on for _centuries_. Most any engineer will tell you that this little plan is implausible and even Trump has dialed back to "1,000 miles." 

A professional engineer wrote, " Trump’s border wall, if built as he has described it, would be one of the largest civil works projects in the history of the country and would face an array of challenges not found when constructing 95-story skyscrapers."

Let's look at some realities here.

"Twelve million, six hundred thousand cubic yards. In other words, this wall would contain over three times the amount of concrete used to build the Hoover Dam — a project that, unlike Trump’s wall, has qualitative, verifiable economic benefits.

Such a wall would be greater in volume than all six pyramids of the Giza Necropolis — and it is unlikely that a concrete slab in the town of Dead Dog Valley, Texas would inspire the same timeless sense of wonder.

That quantity of concrete could pave a one-lane road from New York to Los Angeles, going the long way around the Earth, which would probably be just as useful.

Concrete, of course, requires reinforcing steel (or rebar). A reasonable estimate for the amount of rebar would be about 3 percent of the total wall size, resulting in a steel volume of 10,190,000 cubic feet, or about 5 billion pounds. We could melt down 4 of our Nimitz-class aircraft carriers and would probably be a few cruisers short of having enough steel."

http://www.nationalmemo.com/an-engineer-explains-why-trumps-wall-is-so-implausible/


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

`


Yessica... said:


> Oh bother.
> 
> Again personal attacks on opinions of who is right and wrong.
> 
> ...


I am wondering or can i ask your opinion ??? lol how many glasses of wine till i get you into the sack haha just think we can be sitting laughing at all the members on here


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> In human history, we've only built a wall that size once. 2,000 some miles along China in a campaign that went on for _centuries_. Most any engineer will tell you that this little plan is implausible and even Trump has dialed back to "1,000 miles."
> 
> A professional engineer wrote, " Trump’s border wall, if built as he has described it, would be one of the largest civil works projects in the history of the country and would face an array of challenges not found when constructing 95-story skyscrapers."
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about trumps wall.

I was talking about what I thought would be a good idea. Fencing... cameras, road. You point the camera out to catch people approaching fence. Send out a car to intercept. 

Technology has advanced enough were we just need better detection (distance camera can monitor) and a mild deterrent to slow them so vehicles can interecept.

I am sharing an idea of mine. What I think. NOT TRUMP. ME.

Now what do you think would be a good option to detecting illegal immigration?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> `
> 
> I am wondering or can i ash your opinion lol how glasses of wine till i get you into the sack haha


painfully and pathetically desperate.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You might want to put me on ignore too. UB had it right. Your meandering list was a bat shit crazy regurgitation of conservative hate speak. You don't even recognize the racism or bigotry that goes on behind it.. As Churchill once said to a woman that scolded him for being drunk, "in the morning I will be sober but you will still be fat and ugly". You can put people on ignore but you will still be a dumbass.
> 
> Your idea of rounding up and deporting ALL people who are here illegally is *completely whacked if one considers how large that effort would take and how intrusive it would be to everybody living here*, legally or not. Also that wall is an economic and ecologic nightmare.
> 
> ...


So you are worried about a large effort. You can relax because some people don't mind a little hard work. It will get done. TRUMP!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> painfully and pathetically desperate.


 Nah man just trying to be funny Owe by the ways how many jews died in the holocaust


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Nah man just trying to be funny Owe by the ways how many jews died in the holocaust


it wasn't funny, just desperate and pathetic to a painful degree.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

For many years, Mexico’s leaders have been taking advantage of the United States by using illegal immigration to export the crime and poverty in their own country (as well as in other Latin American countries). They have even published pamphletson how to illegally immigrate to the United States. The costs for the United States have been extraordinary: U.S. taxpayers have been asked to pick up hundreds of billions in healthcare costs, housing costs, education costs, welfare costs, etc. Indeed, the annual cost of free tax credits alone paid to illegal immigrants quadrupled to $4.2 billion in 2011. The effects on jobseekers have also been disastrous, and black Americans have been particularly harmed.

The cost of building a permanent border wall pales mightily in comparison to what American taxpayers spend every single year on dealing with the fallout of illegal immigration on their communities, schools and unemployment offices.

Mexico must pay for the wall and, until they do, the United States will, among other things: impound all remittance payments derived from illegal wages; increase fees on all temporary visas issued to Mexican CEOs and diplomats (and if necessary cancel them); increase fees on all border crossing cards – of which we issue about 1 million to Mexican nationals each year (a major source of visa overstays); increase fees on all NAFTA worker visas from Mexico (another major source of overstays); and increase fees at ports of entry to the United States from Mexico [Tariffs and foreign aid cuts are also options]. We will not be taken advantage of anymore.

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/immigration-reform


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> `
> 
> I am wondering or can i ask your opinion ??? lol how many glasses of wine till i get you into the sack haha just think we can be sitting laughing at all the members on here


I don't drink much anymore. I would have 2 glasses of wine and pass the fuck out. I assure you, I'm WAY more fun in the sack awake. hahaha

(oh wait, wrong thread)

It's all totally dependant on your massage skills.

Oh, and cock size. All about the cak. 

but mainly massages. I'm a massage prostitute. Love me a good masseuse.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Are you avoiding the question of how many Jews died in the holocaust ???? I mean many claim that these gas chambers were in fact sterilization places lets face it , when people are around a war , Dead people famine etc,, disease out breaks do occur rather Quickly ...
I was asking my Father when he immigrated and landed in Halifax harbor ??? he to had to get undressed and into a room to be sterilized
Dam surprised Jews have not extorted Canada as also a gas chamber country lol and claim Canada killed millions of Jews also ??

But hey lets not beat around the Bush 
The claim that 6 million Jews died during World War II is wrong.

During the war period, before and shortly afterward, 5 million Jews went to Israel, and the Jewish population of North America increased from 4 million to 6 million.

Jews also went to Brazil, Argentina, Australia and other nations. This accounts for the decrease of 6 million Jews in Europe.

The world Jewish population was 15 million circa 1929 but it reached an estimated high of 18 million in 1989, an increase of 16%, which would have been impossible if 6 million Jews died in World War II.

I know uncle poopy pants Truth Hurts


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2016)

I love jewish people!!!!!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I don't drink much anymore. I would have 2 glasses of wine and pass the fuck out. I assure you, I'm WAY more fun in the sack awake. hahaha
> 
> (oh wait, wrong thread)
> 
> ...


 ok I'll start at your feet and work my way up I'll give you a good cak massage lmao


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> ok I'll start at your feet and work my way up I'll give you a good cak massage lmao


My cock?

Score.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> ok I'll start at your feet and work my way up I'll give you a good cak massage lmao


a good cak massage? How good are you at massaging caks? Sounds kind of gay bro. Just a little bit


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> For many years, Mexico’s leaders have been taking advantage of the United States by using illegal immigration to export the crime and poverty in their own country (as well as in other Latin American countries). They have even published pamphletson how to illegally immigrate to the United States. The costs for the United States have been extraordinary: U.S. taxpayers have been asked to pick up hundreds of billions in healthcare costs, housing costs, education costs, welfare costs, etc. Indeed, the annual cost of free tax credits alone paid to illegal immigrants quadrupled to $4.2 billion in 2011. The effects on jobseekers have also been disastrous, and black Americans have been particularly harmed.
> 
> The cost of building a permanent border wall pales mightily in comparison to what American taxpayers spend every single year on dealing with the fallout of illegal immigration on their communities, schools and unemployment offices.
> 
> ...


Trump said, "The annual cost of free tax credits alone paid to illegal immigrants quadrupled to $4.2 billion in 2011."

Based on an audit by the Treasury Inspector General, the claim leaves out some context. Trump conflates "illegal immigrants" with "unauthorized workers," a group composed largely of undocumented immigrants but also legal immigrants and others. The $4.2 billion refers to the amount given in tax credit refunds for children, the large majority of whom are U.S. citizens. And the actual year is 2009, not 2011 (that was the year the report was published).

Also, it's important to note that illegal immigrants pay an estimated $12 billion in payroll taxes to Social Security and don't receive benefits. So Trump is leaving out a significant part of the picture when it comes to taxes and undocumented workers.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

curious whats a cak lol and it was meant differently but i guess it can be taken in different ways


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> curious whats a cak lol and it was meant differently but i guess it can be taken in different ways


cak = cock

Or a delicious baked good served at birthdays...


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Trump said, "The annual cost of free tax credits alone paid to illegal immigrants quadrupled to $4.2 billion in 2011."
> 
> Based on an audit by the Treasury Inspector General, the claim leaves out some context. Trump conflates "illegal immigrants" with "unauthorized workers," a group composed largely of undocumented immigrants but also legal immigrants and others. The $4.2 billion refers to the amount given in tax credit refunds for children, the large majority of whom are U.S. citizens. And the actual year is 2009, not 2011 (that was the year the report was published).
> 
> Also, it's important to note that illegal immigrants pay an estimated $12 billion in payroll taxes to Social Security and don't receive benefits. So Trump is leaving out a significant part of the picture when it comes to taxes and undocumented workers.


 Hey Hey but its not there fault now is it ??? i mean realistically speaking te employrers should go to jail for fraud for not reporting it right So where does it end


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> cak = cock
> 
> Or a delicious baked good served at birthdays...
> 
> View attachment 3583089


thats a small one lol or i been blessed


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Are you avoiding the question of how many Jews died in the holocaust ???? I mean many claim that these gas chambers were in fact sterilization places lets face it , when people are around a war , Dead people famine etc,, disease out breaks do occur rather Quickly ...
> I was asking my Father when he immigrated and landed in Halifax harbor ??? he to had to get undressed and into a room to be sterilized
> Dam surprised Jews have not extorted Canada as also a gas chamber country lol and claim Canada killed millions of Jews also ??
> 
> ...


nice holocaust denial.







at least your internet girlfriend likes it.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Are you avoiding the question of how many Jews died in the holocaust ???? I mean many claim that these gas chambers were in fact sterilization places lets face it , when people are around a war , Dead people famine etc,, disease out breaks do occur rather Quickly ...
> I was asking my Father when he immigrated and landed in Halifax harbor ??? he to had to get undressed and into a room to be sterilized
> Dam surprised Jews have not extorted Canada as also a gas chamber country lol and claim Canada killed millions of Jews also ??
> 
> ...


Oh wow, because no one ever converted to Judaism and no one ever had more than one child. The Nazis were meticulous record keepers. If you're seriously a Holocaust denier, there are no words. Your opinion is about as valid as that crazy guy on the train that shouts nonsense with his dick in his hand that everyone avoids. Then again, for someone who supports Trump I wouldn't be surprised if they also denied the Holocaust. Stupid is as stupid does.

"Lucy Dawidowicz, in her “The War Against the Jews” (1975), used prewar birth and death records to come up with a more precise figure of 5,933,900. And one of the more authoritative German scholars of the subject, Wolfgang Benz, offered a range of 5.3 to 6.2 million. Each used his or her own method to arrive at the totals.

Yad Vashem itself also has its Names Database, an ongoing project in which it attempts to collect the name of every Jewish victim of the Nazis. It relies on testimony from family and friends of those who perished, official archives from the period, and local commemoration projects. As of early 2012, Yad Vashem estimated that the database contained the names of a little over four million different individuals (an exact number is not yet possible because it believes that some hundreds of thousands of people appear in multiple records).

One of the largest sources of uncertainty concerns the number of Jews murdered in the Soviet Union. Whereas the Jews of the countries of Europe occupied by the Germans were for the most part deported to death camps, where fairly good records were kept, the murders in the USSR were carried out by Einsatzgruppen (mobile killing units), as the German army made its way east. Their records were far less comprehensive, so that it is possible only to make a rough estimate of the numbers of Jews killed – generally between 800,000 and 1 million."


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Trump said, "The annual cost of free tax credits alone paid to illegal immigrants quadrupled to $4.2 billion in 2011."
> 
> Based on an audit by the Treasury Inspector General, the claim leaves out some context. Trump conflates "illegal immigrants" with "unauthorized workers," a group composed largely of undocumented immigrants but also legal immigrants and others. The $4.2 billion refers to the amount given in tax credit refunds for children, the large majority of whom are U.S. citizens. And the actual year is 2009, not 2011 (that was the year the report was published).
> 
> Also, it's important to note that illegal immigrants pay an estimated $12 billion in payroll taxes to Social Security and don't receive benefits. So Trump is leaving out a significant part of the picture when it comes to taxes and undocumented workers.


Well I like Trump's version of an immigration reform plan. It's practical and makes sense. Until a candidate comes up with some better ideas, Trump would most likely make the next best president


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 10, 2016)

That's where the problem begins family and Friends There will always be stories making out it that it was so much worse then it really was i am not saying Jews were not killed but what i am saying its over exaggerated,, like purses and what have you made out of Jew skin haha 
I wonder how many Jews died from Typus or maybe you should look that up 

Soon after the end of the war, there were a few different stories of how the nazis committed mass murder. One was that the victims were put in water and an electric current was sent through the water electrocuting the victims.

The information gaps regarding the mechanics of the alleged extermination process should arouse the gravest suspicions. We are after all no longer in the immediate postwar era, when there would have been many valid excuses for confusion as to events which may or may not have taken place in a terrible war which had ended just recently. Almost what 65 years have now elapsed. The holocaust specialists have had more than enough time and opportunity to examine documents and alleged mass-murder sites as well as the testimony from the most massive trials in the entire history of the world. Throughout this period they have certainly been active, and yet they have found little. Aside from a few bits and pieces of so-called "confessions" and "eyewitness testimony," they have, in fact, found next to nothing.

The absurdity of the various alleged extermination methods does not in itself prove that the holocaust did not happen, but it should at least persuade reasonable people to ask for some other evidence before they let themselves believe such a monstrous tale. The fact that other evidence such as documents ordering the killing of Jews with gas, or hard, physical evidence such as workable gas chambers -- not just ordinary rooms that have been mislabelled -- is also absent should make it quite obvious that something is seriously wrong.

To concoct horrible, but conveniently vague, eyewitness accounts of mass-murder is easy. To have such tales accepted about a defeated enemy nation after a brutal war during which the vast media resources of the victors had succeeded in portraying the enemy as thoroughly depraved and wicked is also easy. On the other hand, it is not at all easy to explain how one could possibly commit mass-murder with Diesel exhaust.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

I've been to the Holocaust museum in D.C. before. It was horrific. The Nazis make ISIS look like a daycare center


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The Nazis make ISIS look like a daycare center


and they were white christians, like you are.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and they were white christians, like you are.


Your post is exactly what Flaming Pie meant by you twisting people's words around to try and come up with lame attacks


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Your post is exactly what Flaming Pie meant by you twisting people's words around to try and come up with lame attacks


how am i twisting words or attacking anyone?

i am just pointing out that right wing christians like you are responsible for the most horrendous death and massacres in history. have been and continue to be.

white christian males like you just seem to have a propensity to violence. don't you agree?


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how am i twisting words or attacking anyone?
> 
> i am just pointing out that right wing christians like you are responsible for the most horrendous death and massacres in history. have been and continue to be.
> 
> white christian males like you just seem to have a propensity to violence. don't you agree?


Real Christian churches opposed the Nazis and we're shut down by the Third Reich, with the only "churches" remaining were in or associated with the National Reich Church. Which was more of a fascist government program focused on a single doctrine promoting national socialsim. In other words, the Nazis were not Christian, but they were Socialist just like Bernie Sanders


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Real Christian churches


lol.

only the fake christians were nazis, eh?



Not GOP said:


> the Nazis were not Christian


yes they were.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Nazi_Germany

In 1933, prior to the annexation of Austria into Germany, the population of Germany was approximately 67% Protestant and 33% Catholic; Jews made up less than 1% of the population.[1] A census in May 1939, six years into the Nazi era[2] and incorporating the annexation of mostly Catholic Austria into Germany, indicates that 54% considered themselves Protestant (including non-denominational Christians), 40% Catholic, 3.5% self-identified as "_gottgläubig_" (lit. "believers in god", often described as predominately creationist and deistic[3]), and 1.5% as non-religious.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I put him on ignore. He has been trolling me for a while. Finally just sick of it.
> 
> He's an asshole. He doesn't provide any information of value in debates. He cherry picks statements and then twists them to parade as bigotry when he has no real knowledge of your mind or heart.
> 
> ...


Very honestly, I didn't see anybody trolling in this thread. Not you or anybody. The back and forth in this forum is pretty wild for sure but I gain most from those I disagree with most. So, no I won't put people I find IRRITATING on ignore. Not you, and not others like desert dude. Vile people, yes and boring people I ignore too. Boring is the worst. You aren't boring and neither is UB..


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> That's where the problem begins family and Friends There will always be stories making out it that it was so much worse then it really was i am not saying Jews were not killed but what i am saying its over exaggerated,, like purses and what have you made out of Jew skin haha
> I wonder how many Jews died from Typus or maybe you should look that up
> 
> Soon after the end of the war, there were a few different stories of how the nazis committed mass murder. One was that the victims were put in water and an electric current was sent through the water electrocuting the victims.
> ...


Does it matter if they are off by 2/3? Is 2 million dead OK but 6 million not?

Ok, so how many Jews do you think the Nazis killed? You must have an idea for a lower estimate...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

My erection just told me trump is going to win


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Real Christian churches opposed the Nazis and we're shut down by the Third Reich, with the only "churches" remaining were in or associated with the National Reich Church. Which was more of a fascist government program focused on a single doctrine promoting national socialsim. In other words, the Nazis were not Christian, but they were Socialist just like Bernie Sanders


Mostly agree. However, Mussolini and Hitler by some accounts were atheists. There was some weird neo paganism among the Nazis too. Hitler did persecute Christian churches and did worse to others until the war got hot. Then he put out a mandate that churches were to be left alone until after the war or get shut down if they crossed a line of resistance. The Nazis had a problem with Jesus being a Jew, so they had that to deal with too.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> My erection just told me trump is going to win


Went limp huh?.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Very honestly, I didn't see anybody trolling in this thread. Not you or anybody. The back and forth in this forum is pretty wild for sure but I gain most from those I disagree with most. So, no I won't put people I find IRRITATING on ignore. Not you, and not others like desert dude. Vile people, yes and boring people I ignore too. Boring is the worst. You aren't boring and neither is UB..


I put vile people on ignore. 

And they will never come off. Ever. 

It's cool. I have my reasons. And they are valid.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Real Christian churches opposed the Nazis and we're shut down by the Third Reich, with the only "churches" remaining were in or associated with the National Reich Church. Which was more of a fascist government program focused on a single doctrine promoting national socialsim. In other words, the Nazis were not Christian, but they were Socialist just like Bernie Sanders


All the spin in the world won't redeem the sins of Christianity


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All the spin in the world won't redeem the sins of Christianity


No spins can reverse any sins. 

Religious or otherwise. 

Hi Panda!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All the spin in the world won't redeem the sins of Christianity


"won't redeem the sins" ? Do you mean redeem us from our sins? Nothing you ever type makes sense.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> See the problem is it appears these immigrants will out work any american x 3 any day of the week , its like putting 3 americans to work in a field


Bullshit, more parroting Obama style. I am and have lived in the heart of Mexican naturals and aliens and like anybody, you have your dedicated workers and your low lifes that are on the dole, much less lawbreakers for illegally invading our sovereignty. Case in point, one of the guys that built our house has a network of Mexican friends, so, I asked him if he could get 3 others to help distribute pallets of turf on my back yard one Saturday morn. I paid EACH $10/hour, cash in hand, no govt. tax taken out. By 9:30 a.m., after about an hour of work, they were drinking beer. It was kinda of an in-your-face arrogant thing to do as I was paying them good money. They got the job done but lost any future chance to earn good money with me again.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Mostly agree. However, Mussolini and Hitler by some accounts were atheists. There was some weird neo paganism among the Nazis too. Hitler did persecute Christian churches and did worse to others until the war got hot. Then he put out a mandate that churches were to be left alone until after the war or get shut down if they crossed a line of resistance. The Nazis had a problem with Jesus being a Jew, so they had that to deal with too.


Not only that. Nazis worked with Muslims to exterminate the Jews. That is where the term "Islamo-Nazi" came from. Christians don't team up with Muslims to kill Jews. It doesn't make any sense. Christians read the bible, not pamphlets distributed by Fascist governments. I hear people often times claim that America is a Christian nation. Especially in the 1930's. If Nazis were Christian then Germany would have been our Allie during the war, or perhaps we never would have gotten involved.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> "won't redeem the sins" ? Do you mean redeem us from our sins? Nothing you ever type makes sense.


Let me explain: 

He is saying that the sins that have happened due to Christianity (and let's just lump in every religion in here because Christianity isn't particularly special in this accord) cannot be denied. 

And in his mind (I am guessing) cannot be forgiven. 

Angry people have killed other people for years because of religion. 

So using "Christianity" or any other religion when talking about OTHER sins seems...counter productive. 

I'll give you my take on it - cause you're here. 

Some people (like my cute ass nanna, bless her soul) liked being a Christian. She liked church and singing and believing that she was a part of something bigger. And I think that's nice. 

But some people, and they are now the minority thank fuck - use these religious teachings to justify their hate, violence and murder. 

So what do you do? 

I think it's unfair to say "all religion is evil". Because my nanna wasn't evil. She just liked church. 

But one person in the world dies because of some psychos religious beliefs and I think it's not worth it. 

What do you do? I don't know. 

Figure that one out and you win the powerball!!!

Happy Monday. Good talk!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> "won't redeem the sins" ? Do you mean redeem us from our sins? Nothing you ever type makes sense.


Some people on this forum act like have a personal grudge against christianity.

Very quick to point the finger and say, this is who you are, yet they know nothing about you. 

Here's a thought: How about judging individuals as individuals instead of groups? 

People are not good just because they identify as one thing or another. People are not bad because they identify as one thing or the other. It is their actions and their heart that makes them good or bad.

How about asking them what they mean when they make a statement, versus applying what you THINK they mean.

By demonizing each other we play right into politicians hands. They want us divided so that no true discussion is had. When we are busy picking over the color of skin, economic status, religion, sexuality, we miss the chance to share information. 

When we only listen to what the news or politicians tell us, we aren't thinking for ourselves.

Research the stats they call on. FBI.gov Congressional budget office had a website, immigration has a website. All these sources of TRUE stats that have not been cherry picked by politicians.

When you look at what the departments are saying versus what the leaders are sharing with us.. it paints a very different picture.

Stop hating on each other, start listening, start sharing.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Franklin D. Roosevelt said at Madison Square Garden, Oct. 28, 1940: “We guard against the forces of anti-Christian aggression, which may attack us from without"

FDR said in a Fireside Chat, April 28, 1942: “This great war effort must be carried through. … It shall not be imperiled by the handful of noisy traitors – betrayers of America, betrayers of Christianity itself.”

FDR stated at a campaign event in Brooklyn, New York, Nov. 1, 1940: “Those forces hate democracy and Christianity as two phases of the same civilization. They oppose democracy because it is Christian. They oppose Christianity because it preaches democracy.”

Franklin D. Roosevelt stated in his Labor Day Address, Sept. 1, 1941: “Preservation of these rights is vitally important now, not only to us who enjoy them, but to the whole future of Christian civilization.”

In a Fireside Chat, March 9, 1937, FDR stated: “I hope that you have re-read the Constitution of the United States. … Like the Bible, it ought to be read again and again.”

FDR addressed Congress regarding the Yalta Conference, March 1, 1945: “I had read about Warsaw and Lidice and Rotterdam and Coventry – but I saw Sevastopol and Yalta! And I know that there is not room enough on earth for both German militarism and Christian decency.”


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 11, 2016)

And people will go on to kill one another over religion for many years to come. I hate religion, single biggest destructive thing on our planet.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> And people will go on to kill one another over religion for many years to come. I hate religion, single biggest destructive thing on our planet.


In your opinion. 

But the religious groups in Canada supported Syrian families and saved their lives. 

My nanna, when she died at 98, donated a door to the church she grew up going to. 

It's not that terrible, for some. 

But people take it too far. 

Everything in moderation. Including moderation.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> My erection just told me trump is going to win


Whats with the small talk ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Let me explain:
> 
> He is saying that the sins that have happened due to Christianity (and let's just lump in every religion in here because Christianity isn't particularly special in this accord) cannot be denied.
> 
> ...


It makes no sense for them to use Christianity to justify hate and violence. 

Christ was against those things. 

People can backslide or let hatred take over their heart no matter who they are.

Ever hear that Indian saying?


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It makes no sense for them to use Christianity to justify hate and violence.
> 
> Christ was against those things.
> 
> ...


don't feed the trolls. 

It's good in life AND on the interweb.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 11, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Trump said, "The annual cost of free tax credits alone paid to illegal immigrants quadrupled to $4.2 billion in 2011."
> 
> Based on an audit by the Treasury Inspector General, the claim leaves out some context. Trump conflates "illegal immigrants" with "unauthorized workers," a group composed largely of undocumented immigrants but also legal immigrants and others. The $4.2 billion refers to the amount given in tax credit refunds for children, the large majority of whom are U.S. citizens. And the actual year is 2009, not 2011 (that was the year the report was published).
> 
> Also, it's important to note that illegal immigrants pay an estimated $12 billion in payroll taxes to Social Security and don't receive benefits. So Trump is leaving out a significant part of the picture when it comes to taxes and undocumented workers.


Trump will reward the hard working immigrants with the american dream. All they will have to do is sign up and there worries would be over. Many hispanics that I know personally have already become citizens after years of working and doing the right thing. Out of respect of the hispanics that have waited in line to become american citizens we must do the right thing. And legal immigration is the right thing. TRUMP!

Trump will be the best thing that ever happened for hispanics in america. IMO TRUMP!


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump will reward the hard working immigrants with the american dream. All they will have to do is sign up and there worries would be over. Many hispanics that I know personally have already become citizens after years of working and doing the right thing. Out of respect of the hispanics that have waited in line to become american citizens we must do the right thing. And legal immigration is the right thing. TRUMP!
> 
> Trump will be the best thing that ever happened for hispanics in america. IMO TRUMP!


So have I just been given misinformation about all the hate speech and fear mongering? 

I don't mind being wrong, its no skin off my ass. 

I just want to know. 

 

Ok, that's kinda funny...


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I put vile people on ignore.
> 
> And they will never come off. Ever.
> 
> It's cool. I have my reasons. And they are valid.


I agree with @Fogdog on this..I give them a time out and bring them back periodically..I cleared my list for the New Year.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Some people on this forum act like have a personal grudge against christianity.
> 
> Very quick to point the finger and say, this is who you are, yet they know nothing about you.
> 
> ...


"Lord, redeem us from our sins" "save us from our sins", "set us free from our sins" are popular phrases in Christianity. Its from the bible.So I don't need to ask what he meant if I already know. He was trying to come up with something cute, by using Christians own words against them, to make them look bad. I understand the Marxist known as pada completely. More than you know..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All the spin in the world won't redeem the sins of Christianity


Atheism is the way to go..everything else is witchcraft.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I agree with @Fogdog on this..I give them a time out and bring them back periodically..I cleared my list for the New Year.


Not for me.

I have given chances. I have tried to talk.

Some people just want to watch the world burn.

And I don't have time for those people.



Not GOP said:


> I understand the Marxist known as pada completely. *More than you know*..


Butt stuff?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> So have I just been given misinformation about all the hate speech and fear mongering?
> 
> I don't mind being wrong, its no skin off my ass.
> 
> ...


I am sure you under stand that the left wing media in america have an agenda to trash talk and use the free press to further their agenda. When they are popping like zits because their shit don't work on Trump!. That should be a sign for most people to ignore what you read about someone they don't like.

Its time to turn this country around and Trump! is the man for the job. TRUMP!


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am sure you under stand that the left wing media in america have an agenda to trash talk and use the free press to further their agenda. When they are popping like zits because their shit don't work on Trump!. That should be a sign for most people to ignore what you read about someone they don't like.
> 
> Its time to turn this country around and Trump! is the man for the job. TRUMP!


Hey man, I'm Canada.

I didn't read anything. I heard a story about it on CBC. Not even many sound bites, just people talking about him. 

One of the people was a supporter, so it wasn't THAT biased. I just found myself agreeing with what the non-supporters said. 

That golf thing is funny. hahaha


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Let me explain:
> 
> He is saying that the sins that have happened due to Christianity (and let's just lump in every religion in here because Christianity isn't particularly special in this accord) cannot be denied.
> 
> ...


It's obvious what makes people become radicalized. Atheist's disgust for people who believe in god is the most common. Then you have religion. When people start memorizing verses from the Quran or Bible or whichever, they progressively become radicalized. When people spend their free time going to after hour bible study 3 nights a week church 3 times on Sunday, and hang a picture of Jesus in every room they start to become radicalized. When people go to the Mosque all day to learn everything they can about Muhammad, don't let their wives show face in public, pray five times a day, and interpret their holy scripture literally to the point they mutilate other people in the name of Allah, that is a sign people have become radicalized


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's obvious what makes people become radicalized. Atheist's disgust for people who believe in god is the most common. Then you have religion. When people start memorizing verses from the Quran or Bible or whichever, they progressively become radicalized. When people spend their free time going to after hour bible study 3 nights a week church 3 times on Sunday, and hang a picture of Jesus in every room they start to become radicalized. When people go to the Mosque all day to learn everything they can about Muhammad, don't let their wives show face in public, pray five times a day, and interpret their holy scripture literally to the point they mutilate other people in the name of Allah, that is a sign people have become radicalized


Good post man. I agree! 

Ever seen the documentary "Jesus Camp"?






Wow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Franklin D. Roosevelt said at Madison Square Garden, Oct. 28, 1940: “We guard against the forces of anti-Christian aggression, which may attack us from without"
> 
> FDR said in a Fireside Chat, April 28, 1942: “This great war effort must be carried through. … It shall not be imperiled by the handful of noisy traitors – betrayers of America, betrayers of Christianity itself.”





Not GOP said:


> "Lord, redeem us from our sins" "save us from our sins", "set us free from our sins" are popular phrases in Christianity. Its from the bible.So I don't need to ask what he meant if I already know. He was trying to come up with something cute, by using Christians own words against them, to make them look bad. I understand the Marxist known as pada completely. More than you know..


I wasn't saying it about you. More about them.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wasn't saying it about you. More about them.


Ok, so what do you think about Trump keeping it real, and telling it like it is? Do you value cander? It's a refreshing alternative to political correctness

"Football has become soft like how the country has become soft. What used to be a violent hit, a great tackle, now results in penalties never called in the past against such Hall of Famer defenders as Dick Butkus and Lawrence Taylor. You used to see these tackles and it was incredible to watch. Now the whole game is so screwed up." -Trump

Reno, NV 1/10/16


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm not saying some of the things he says don't make sense.

I'm saying he's a douchebag. 

I know almost everyone in politics is a cunt or a douchebag, a lot of the time. You probably kind of have to be to get that high in your career. Step on a few necks and whatnot.

But is he the LEAST douchie? I think have to read some more about Sanders...


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Butt stuff?


Nice butts for sure. I like round shapely butts, pretty faces, and boobs that holla "yes please". But I'm not in to man ass. Just not my thing


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Nice butts for sure. I like round shapely butts, pretty faces, and boobs that holla "yes please". But I'm not in to man ass. Just not my thing


I don't know...I've seen some pretty nice man ass. 

Had sex with my buddy in October I call "Captain America", because he's a total gym rat. His ass is fucking nice.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I don't know...I've seen some pretty nice man ass.
> 
> Had sex with my buddy in October I call "Captain America", because he's a total gym rat. His ass is fucking nice.


Gym sex is the best. It's a multiple position workout for sure. All types of equipment padding and bars to hold onto. The big yoga ball is my favorite. It basically does all the work for you. Just need to keep the momentum going.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Gym sex is the best. It's a multiple position workout for sure. All types of equipment padding and bars to hold onto. The big yoga ball is my favorite. It basically does all the work for you. Just need to keep the momentum going.


I've never had sex in a gym! 

You baaaaaad!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I've never had sex in a gym!
> 
> You baaaaaad!


I used to work at 24hour fitness. Night shift about 5 years ago. It was an exciting job for sure. The most important thing is to sanitize the area and use protection.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Whats with the small talk ?


I'm not too much into politics. I have only voted a couple times in 31 years. I see Trump as anything but a politician, maybe thats why he has my respect.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

Would we all agree that no one is perfect and everyone makes mistakes? Heres what I find odd, you only hear these politicians talking about how they are right. Why do you never hear any of them admit any mistakes they have made. Only reason I could come up with is thats its not about honor and doing what is right at all costs, it's about winning. I can't seem to get behind that.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2016)

We cannot allow trump to take the white house. It would hand the republicans the tri-fecta of all 3 (Senate/House/Pres)....they would push thru an agenda of "NO" that would set the country back decades.....nightmare scenario.....bad bad bad
Defund EPA, Planned Parenthood, ACA, ect kick 30mil people out of the country destroy families


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Would we all agree that no one is perfect and everyone makes mistakes? Heres what I find odd, you only hear these politicians talking about how they are right. Why do you never hear any of them admit any mistakes they have made. Only reason I could come up with is thats its not about honor and doing what is right at all costs, it's about winning. I can't seem to get behind that.


So you're denouncing politicians for this yet lauding Trump? He's Mr. I've-Never-Done-Anything-Wrong-Am-Always-Right-100%-Everything-I've-Done-Is-On-My-Own.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> So you're denouncing politicians for this yet lauding Trump? He's Mr. I've-Never-Done-Anything-Wrong-Am-Always-Right-100%-Everything-I've-Done-Is-On-My-Own.


hes never been in politics. I would say he would have had to make a lot of good moves to get where he is at.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> hes never been in politics. I would say he would have had to make a lot of good moves to get where he is at.


That alone does not make him presidential material...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That alone does not make him presidential material...


seems to me no one that we ellect is presidential material. And if we do they are shot.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Not only that. Nazis worked with Muslims to exterminate the Jews. That is where the term "Islamo-Nazi" came from. Christians don't team up with Muslims to kill Jews. It doesn't make any sense. Christians read the bible, not pamphlets distributed by Fascist governments. I hear people often times claim that America is a Christian nation. Especially in the 1930's. If Nazis were Christian then Germany would have been our Allie during the war, or perhaps we never would have gotten involved.


Ok, so I think we agree that Hitler pretty much the set standard of evil-doer for second half of the last century. Stalin set the standard for the first half but that's another story. In both cases, they suppressed churches, minorities and anybody that said things counter to their rule.

Annoyance alert: I'm going to annoy you by bring up the subject of this thread, Trump
http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/29/politics/donald-trump-new-jersey-muslims-celebrating-9-11/index.html

"Washington (CNN)Donald Trump is insisting he was right that thousands of Muslim-Americans in New Jersey celebrated 9/11, despite being confronted with lack of evidence he's correct."

*What Trump said when given the chance to back away from his lie:*

"You have a huge Muslim population between Paterson and different places and Jersey City -- an unbelievable, large population," he said, adding Muslims at soccer games and "all around the world" celebrated the attacks.

*"Why wouldn't it have taken place?"*

This did not take place in the US. Is it surprising that a small number -- 8 or maybe 12 -- people celebrated in New Jersey? No. But Trump is doubling down on his lie that he saw -- on TV -- thousands of Muslims from that "huge Muslim population" in New Jersey celebrating the deaths of thousands of people, many of whom would be neighbors. He is basically calling them traitors, he is lying and he's using a strategy straight out of Mein Kamp. I don't see how anybody can support a demagogue and hate monger-er like this.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so I think we agree that Hitler pretty much the set standard of evil-doer for second half of the last century. Stalin set the standard for the first half but that's another story. In both cases, they suppressed churches, minorities and anybody that said things counter to their rule.
> 
> Annoyance alert: I'm going to annoy you by bring up the subject of this thread, Trump
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/29/politics/donald-trump-new-jersey-muslims-celebrating-9-11/index.html
> ...


I bet my dick that there was more than 12 that had a grin on there face


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We cannot allow trump to take the white house. It would hand the republicans the tri-fecta of all 3 (Senate/House/Pres)....they would push thru an agenda of "NO" that would set the country back decades.....nightmare scenario.....bad bad bad
> Defund EPA, Planned Parenthood, ACA, ect kick 30mil people out of the country destroy families


Stop being such a pessimist. You don't know that Republicans will hold all three branches of government, even if Trump does win the white house. You're just being paranoid


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Stop being such a pessimist. You don't know that Republicans will hold all three branches of government, even if Trump does win the white house. You're just being paranoid


The Republicans have been very vocal about their agenda & platform. I'm not def or blind...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I bet my dick that there was more than 12 that had a grin on there face


I don't want your dick, I'm just not that way, so you'll have to find another taker for that bet. But OK, more than 12 people then. Would you up your estimate to thousands and thousands openly celebrating in the streets then?

Whether it was 12 or 20 or even 100 people in NJ celebrating the collapse of the WTC, is not even what Trump was alluding to. Remember, Trump said there was a huge population of Muslims in NJ and "Why wouldn't they have done this?".

He's saying that Muslims are different from you and I and that they can't be trusted. They are traitorous followers of the nation of Islam. I call that hate mongering, a lie and an appeal to the worst kind of politics ever. Trump is not stupid or inept. He meant to do this and did it for his gain.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> hes never been in politics. I would say he would have had to make a lot of good moves to get where he is at.


That's _exactly_ what makes him unqualified to be President. He's running for _the highest office_ of the United States. How comfortable would you be with someone who hasn't even gone to dental school yet extracting your tooth? Or maybe a pre-med student doing surgery on you? 

Sure, you can say "He's been a CEO of his company." That's the thing though: It's _his_ company he's been CEO of. The United States government _does not_ operate exactly like a business. 

We've tried this before, a couple of times, it didn't really work out well.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

In the New York Post in September of 2011, Fred Siegel wrote,

Here in New York, it was easy to get angry listening to Egyptians, Palestinians and the Arabs of nearby Paterson, N.J., celebrate as they received word of the murderous attack in New York and Washington. But Mayor Giuliani (who has been tireless and magnificent in this crisis) rightly warned New Yorker-ers that is would be wrong to take their anger our on the city’s Arab and Muslim residents. Attacks on Arab-Americans in Paterson or elsewhere are utterly indefensible.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> In the New York Post in September of 2011, Fred Siegel wrote,
> 
> Here in New York, it was easy to get angry listening to Egyptians, Palestinians and the Arabs of nearby Paterson, N.J., celebrate as they received word of the murderous attack in New York and Washington. But Mayor Giuliani (who has been tireless and magnificent in this crisis) rightly warned New Yorker-ers that is would be wrong to take their anger our on the city’s Arab and Muslim residents. Attacks on Arab-Americans in Paterson or elsewhere are utterly indefensible.


What Trump said when given the chance to back away from his lie:

"You have a huge Muslim population between Paterson and different places and Jersey City -- an unbelievable, large population," he said, adding Muslims at soccer games and "all around the world" celebrated the attacks.

*"Why wouldn't it have taken place?" *Is this not an attack, questioning the loyalty of Americans that are Muslims living in Paterson?

What Fred Siegel wrote: "Attacks on Arab-Americans in Paterson or elsewhere are utterly indefensible."

I agree with Fred


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Republicans have been very vocal about their agenda & platform. I'm not def or blind...


The Republicans and Trump are two different animals. I'm @Not GOP interested in a Republican Bush candidate either. With Trump we can get rid of common core, lower taxes on working class families, and strengthen our economy by not allowing other countries to take advantage of us anymore. And they don't even respect us. With Trump, we can create jobs and expand the middle class. Right now you have a Republican congress who caters to big oil and sells out the American people with that horrible omnibus bill. With The Don, Republicans will have a new leader. Somebody to keep special interest and lobbyists in check. Somebody who represents the best interest of the American people. Not China, Japan, and Mexico


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The Republicans and Trump are two different animals. I'm @Not GOP interested in a Republican Bush candidate either. With Trump we can get rid of common core, lower taxes on working class families, and strengthen our economy by not allowing other countries to take advantage of us anymore. And they don't even respect us. With Trump, we can create jobs and expand the middle class. Right now you have a Republican congress who caters to big oil and sells out the American people with that horrible omnibus bill. With The Don, Republicans will have a new leader. Somebody to keep special interest and lobbyists in check. Somebody who represents the best interest of the American people. Not China, Japan, and Mexico


yep, got to get rid of common core.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't want your dick, I'm just not that way, so you'll have to find another taker for that bet. But OK, more than 12 people then. Would you up your estimate to thousands and thousands openly celebrating in the streets then?
> 
> Whether it was 12 or 20 or even 100 people in NJ celebrating the collapse of the WTC, is not even what Trump was alluding to. Remember, Trump said there was a huge population of Muslims in NJ and "Why wouldn't they have done this?".
> 
> He's saying that Muslims are different from you and I and that they can't be trusted. They are traitorous followers of the nation of Islam. I call that hate mongering, a lie and an appeal to the worst kind of politics ever. Trump is not stupid or inept. He meant to do this and did it for his gain.


I was in NJ when 9/11 occurred..I could see the tower smoke..no one and I mean no one was celebrating. It was very, very quiet..all you could hear were the birds.. no one on the roads/air..a look of shock and disbelief was what you saw..even from Muslim community.

A beautiful September morning pre fall thinking about mountain biking that weekend..the horror unfolded before me as I was getting ready for work..the world changed that day.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani said on Tuesday that there were celebrations in New York City after the 9/11 attacks. "We did have some celebrating,” Giuliani said on CNN. “That is true. We had pockets of celebration, some in Queens, some in Brooklyn.”

Giuliani said the number of people could have been up to 40.

“10, 12, 30, 40,” he estimated.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Good post man. I agree!
> 
> Ever seen the documentary "Jesus Camp"?
> 
> ...


Uhh, yeah. Those people were scary.

I'm atheist but I'm not anti-religion. Separating the supernatural from the other elements of religion, religion is a collection of memes that instruct peoples of that faith how behave. Much of the laws and ethical guidelines that we live by in US and Canada come from Judeo-Christian values. And, I'm glad that we are taught that it is wrong to lie, kill, steal and so forth. Indian society is based upon Buddhist and Hindu values, which also teach that it is wrong to kill and steal but with a somewhat different viewpoint. Large and complex societies cannot exist without people understanding how to interact and work with others. So, religion is not "bad" but it may be time for us to come up with a different way to get people to live together.

It doesn't surprise me that people of different faiths clash. Its not too different from the behavior of teenage girls that ostracize another girl because she is a "slut". They are protecting the status quo that they live by and reject somebody that lives by different rules. One of dynamics of our time is that people are moving large distances and bring their own religion along with all the other cultural norms into close proximity of others. So, we are going to see what happens next. I don't know what that is. I do know that we can get along if we can agree to work together. 

Zealots of any faith can't accept any other way than their own. Its the zealots, Christian, Muslim, Hindu, Communist, Atheist, etc. and those that would use them that I oppose. From his posting, I think this is something that @Not GOP can agree upon


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani said on Tuesday that there were celebrations in New York City after the 9/11 attacks. "We did have some celebrating,” Giuliani said on CNN. “That is true. We had pockets of celebration, some in Queens, some in Brooklyn.”
> 
> Giuliani said the number of people could have been up to 40.
> 
> “10, 12, 30, 40,” he estimated.


In your opinion, why did Trump say that thousands upon thousands in New Jersey were celebrating?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> In your opinion, why did Trump say that thousands upon thousands in New Jersey were celebrating?


You shouldn't be so narrow minded. I just look at the whole world of muslims celebrating in the streets after 911. You want to focus on New Jersey like an idiot that can't see past a statement of the problem. These refugee's are coming from the very streets that did have thousands and thousands of muslims celebrating in the street or rooftops, where ever the fuck they come from. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> In your opinion, why did Trump say that thousands upon thousands in New Jersey were celebrating?



So far we have dozens in Patterson New Jersey. Let's say 3 dozen. Plus another dozen in New Jersey at an apartment complex where Muslims suspected in the first world trade center attack were located (model of the world Trade Center was found on the roof where celebrations occured). Plus another 40 in Brooklyn and Queens. That brings our total up to 88 so far. So let's keep the ball rolling, because I'm not done yet.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You shouldn't be so narrow minded. I just look at the whole world of muslims celebrating in the streets after 911. You want to focus on New Jersey like an idiot that can't see past a statement of the problem. These refugee's are coming from the very streets that did have thousands and thousands of muslims celebrating in the street or rooftops, where ever the fuck they come from. TRUMP!


Would it be fair of me to interpret what said to be that New Jersey Muslims are the same as those in Afghanistan or Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So far we have dozens in Patterson New Jersey. Let's say 3 dozen. Plus another dozen in New Jersey at an apartment complex where Muslims suspected in the first world trade center attack were located (model of the world Trade Center was found on the roof where celebrations occured). Plus another 40 in Brooklyn and Queens. That brings our total up to 88 so far. So let's keep the ball rolling, because I'm not done yet.


Do you actually think you can get the number over 1000? Or as the Donald said, thousands upon thousands, so maybe 5000?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you actually think you can get the number over 1000? Or as the Donald said, thousands upon thousands, so maybe 5000?


openly maybe not. Behind closed doors you know they were


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You shouldn't be so narrow minded. I just look at the whole world of muslims celebrating in the streets after 911. You want to focus on New Jersey like an idiot that can't see past a statement of the problem. These refugee's are coming from the very streets that did have thousands and thousands of muslims celebrating in the street or rooftops, where ever the fuck they come from. TRUMP!


"shouldn't be so narrow minded". 

Well, Trump hasn't actually done anything in a political office, so I can't judge him by his actions which is the best way to judge our leaders. I can only go off of what he says. He said New Jersey when he talked about Muslims celebrating the death of thousands of fellow Americans in the WTC. I know for certain that the Muslims in this country didn't just dismiss this as a mistake. It was very harmful to many in that community, as it should. Muslim Americans are for the most part just trying to make it in this country like anybody else. Their sons and daughters, some of them, serve this country in the military and some come home for burial. 

How dare the Donald accuse them of treason.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> openly maybe not. Behind closed doors you know they were


no I don't. I do know that my fellow workers who are Muslims were shocked just as I was on 9/11. How many Muslim-Americans do you think celebrated the death of people in the WTC?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

And lets juat say there were 36. Theres no good reason they should be here in the first place. Keep thier muslim asses the fuck out of America


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

Just a rule of thumb, its not a good idea to be roomates with someone you are at war with. Or thier family members


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> And lets juat say there were 36. Theres no good reason they should be here in the first place. Keep thier muslim asses the fuck out of America





MrStickyScissors said:


> Just a rule of thumb, its not a good idea to be roomates with someone you are at war with. Or thier family members


Do you mean that all Muslims in America should be deported or put on a watch list?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You mean all Muslims in America should be deported or put on a watch list?


 at least they should be watched. Whats worse a bunch of muslims being monitored or just one muslim bombing or shooting 10 Americans. Ever heard of better safe than sorry.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> at least they should be watched. Whats worse a bunch of muslims being monitored or just one muslim bombing or shooting 10 Americans. Ever heard of better safe than sorry.


You are much more likely to be killed by a drunk driving American than at the hands of a Muslim terrorist...maybe we should be watching the bars...


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You are much more likely to be killed by a drunk driving American than at the hands of a Muslim terrorist...maybe we should be watching the bars...


Over 9x more likely to be shot by a cop...

You're actually more likely to be killed by an ambulance or space debris than a terrorist.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Over 9x more likely to be shot by a cop...
> 
> You're actually more likely to be killed by an ambulance or space debris than a terrorist.


or a bus...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You are much more likely to be killed by a drunk driving American than at the hands of a Muslim terrorist...maybe we should be watching the bars...


tell that to the families that have loved ones in the dirt. And I agree about the bars. There is a lot of shit that doesnt make sense these days.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Over 9x more likely to be shot by a cop...
> 
> You're actually more likely to be killed by an ambulance or space debris than a terrorist.


so just because it doesnt happen frequently its all good? Makes sense to me?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> so just because it doesnt happen frequently its all good? Makes sense to me?


it means we have bigger fish to fry....


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> at least they should be watched. Whats worse a bunch of muslims being monitored or just one muslim bombing or shooting 10 Americans. Ever heard of better safe than sorry.


so, a watch list then for all Muslims. If Trump is elected he's said something like this. This is what you want?


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> so, a watch list then for all Muslims. If Trump is elected he's said something like this. This is what you want?


That's disgusting. 

Is that actually something he's running on? 

How can anyone be behind that? Muslim is NOT fucking ISIS. 

It's like saying The Westboro Baptist Church properly represents Christianity.

It is the SAME THING as comparing ISIS is to The Muslim religion. 

People are silly silly geese sometimes...


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Would it be fair of me to interpret what said to be that New Jersey Muslims are the same as those in Afghanistan or Saudi Arabia?


I don't think anybody gives a shit wether they were all in New Jersey. You are pumping a dead pony.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "shouldn't be so narrow minded".
> 
> Well, Trump hasn't actually done anything in a political office, so I can't judge him by his actions which is the best way to judge our leaders. I can only go off of what he says. He said New Jersey when he talked about Muslims celebrating the death of thousands of fellow Americans in the WTC. I know for certain that the Muslims in this country didn't just dismiss this as a mistake. It was very harmful to many in that community, as it should. Muslim Americans are for the most part just trying to make it in this country like anybody else. Their sons and daughters, some of them, serve this country in the military and some come home for burial.
> 
> How dare the Donald accuse them of treason.


The Muslims have some work to do, and maybe Trump can be the reason to get off their asses and clean house. Otherwise there chickens will continue to roost in the same chicken shack.

There is a muslim guy that is starting some kind of Muslim reform movement that I have listened to that makes a lot of sense. But the Muslims don't like him , so its shit or get off the pot time for American Muslims. imo


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> That's disgusting.
> 
> Is that actually something he's running on?
> 
> ...



But ISIS is Muslim. I was hoping a few would be Japanese or Chinese, but no luck, Muslim they are and Muslim should fix them if they deny them. How`s that going ? Some of us are gators and gobble up geese.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> But ISIS is Muslim. I was hoping a few would be Japanese or Chinese, but no luck, Muslim they are and Muslim should fix them if they deny them. How`s that going ? Some of us are gators and gobble up geese.


All ISIS may be Muslim...

But NOT ALL Muslim are ISIS. 

Ya feel me?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 11, 2016)

If you can differentiate between the KKK and Christianity I think you can differentiate between Daesh and Islam. Just saying.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't think anybody gives a shit wether they were all in New Jersey. You are pumping a dead pony.


No, this is where you are wrong. There are quite a few people in this country that care what Trump said. People that want a plural society, where everybody is treated with respect, care. Muslim Americans also care. Roughly 7 million people are Muslim. Not a large group. Trump can bash them without worrying about losing their vote. Its called demagoguery. Its a tool that some politicians use to attract less informed people -- ones that are attracted to arguments using prejudice or irrationally easy solutions. Its not something that I'd like our next President to be good at.

I get it. You probably like Trump over the other Conservative candidates and are willing to overlook a few words made during a debate that didn't apply to you. Unlike @MrStickyScissors , I don't think you give one thought about Muslim Americans, much less actively dislike them as a group. You just want yours and fuck everybody else. Typical conservative.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No, this is where you are wrong. There are quite a few people in this country that care what Trump said. People that want a plural society, where everybody is treated with respect, care. Muslim Americans also care. Roughly 7 million people are Muslim. Not a large group. Trump can bash them without worrying about losing their vote. Its called demagoguery. Its a tool that some politicians use to attract less informed people -- ones that are attracted to arguments using prejudice or irrationally easy solutions. * Its not something that I'd like our next President to be good at.*
> 
> I get it. You probably like Trump over the other Conservative candidates and are willing to overlook a few words made during a debate that didn't apply to you. Unlike @MrStickyScissors , I don't think you give one thought about Muslim Americans, much less actively dislike them as a group. You just want yours and fuck everybody else. Typical conservative.


Well, get your popcorn ready because BarryO's transformation wasn't the right thing to do, thats for dam sure. Whats happening in Germany and it's neighbors right now is just a taste of whats going to happen over the next year , and Trump doesn't have any say of what happens in Europe. So think what you want.

Here is an american Muslim saying Trump! is doing the right thing about Muslim refugee's.

I was a little shock that Louis Farrakhan agree's with TRUMP!

http://www.infowars.com/louis-farrakhan-agrees-with-trump-plan-to-limit-muslims-entering-u-s/


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> kkk or any other white supremacist group are not out plotting to kill as many blacks as they can and in the process kill themselves. They might call you a nigger tho. Big difference


But they did at one point. Also a lot of White Supremacist groups want to. They want to start race wars, they look forward to it, and they've also plotted and planned to kill Muslims as many as they can here in the US.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

Nitro did complain that I was over-using one of Trumps great lies regarding his seeing Muslim-American celebrating in thousands upon thousands when the WTC was destroyed. Nobody said anything rational to defend Herr Trump but I'll move on from that juicy bit of demagoguery. Here's a few more Lies and Distortions that The Donald has made recently:

• June 16: "The last quarter, it was just announced, our gross domestic product … was below zero. Who ever heard of this? It’s never below zero." Pants on Fire. The gross domestic product was not "zero," and the growth in the gross domestic product has been below zero 42 times over 68 years.

• Sept. 28: The unemployment rate may be as high as "42 percent." Pants on Fire. The highest alternative unemployment-rate measure we could come up with thathad any credibility was 14.8 percent.

• Nov. 17: The federal government is sending Syrian refugees to states with governors who are "Republicans, not to the Democrats." Pants on Fire. Refugees are in fact sent to states with Democratic governors.

source: http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2015/dec/21/2015-lie-year-donald-trump-campaign-misstatements/

First off these are all lies. The Donald could not have believed any of this.

Do you see what he's doing here? 

The picture he's painting is that the economy is in a state of total disaster. Much worse than it really is. 42% unemployment with zero gross national product. Wow that's a whopper. Actually, 15%, worst case unemployment estimate and 16529.70 USD Billion GNP in the second quarter of 2015

Also too, he's claiming the oppressive Obama admin is forcing red states to accept terrorist-refugees. Again, playing the bigot card. Totally not true.

These are false. But after he says them, he then put himself forward as the only person who can fix it. Pretty convenient, isn't it?

Any Donald supporters want to refute me when I say that those statements are lies? Or do you just want to pass them off as unimportant faux pas? That would be convenient. Just roll over, go to sleep and get fucked.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, get your popcorn ready because BarryO's transformation wasn't the right thing to do, thats for dam sure. Whats happening in Germany and it's neighbors right now is just a taste of whats going to happen over the next year , and Trump doesn't have any say of what happens in Europe. So think what you want.
> 
> Here is an american Muslim saying Trump! is doing the right thing about Muslim refugee's.
> 
> ...


Umm what I said was: Its called demagoguery. Its a tool that some politicians use to attract less informed people -- ones that are attracted to arguments using prejudice or irrationally easy solutions. Its not something that I'd like our next President to be good at.

I have no idea what you are talking about when you tell me to "get your popcorn ready". I stand behind my statement that I don't want a demagogue for a president. I don't know why you do.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 11, 2016)

Bwahahahahahaha Louis Farrakhan? The same Louis Farrakhan that everybody was calling a terrorist because Obama was friends with him? Get the fuck out.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Bwahahahahahaha Louis Farrakhan? The same Louis Farrakhan that everybody was calling a terrorist because Obama was friends with him? Get the fuck out.


Yeah, now what Farrakhan says must be all good and true, right? Because it aligns with something conservatives want.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 11, 2016)

Sums him up really...


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> All ISIS may be Muslim...
> 
> But NOT ALL Muslim are ISIS.
> 
> Ya feel me?


 Yes and the big question is,.....


Which one is which ?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Farrakhan is not a Muslim you stupid whale fucking Bitch


How could you not know that he is a muslim?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Farrakhan is not a Muslim you stupid whale fucking Bitch


CheesyO, You need to call wikipedia and let them know right away , because they have it down as his religion is ISLAM.

You must let them know before you look like an idiot.




*Head of the Nation of Islam
Incumbent
Assumed office*
1978/1981
*Preceded by* Warith Deen Mohammed
*Personal details
Born* Louis Eugene Wolcott
May 11, 1933 (age 82)
The Bronx, New York City, New York, United States
*Nationality* American
*Spouse(s)* Khadijah Farrakhan
*Alma mater* English High School of Boston
*Occupation* Religious leader
*Religion* Islam[1]


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Umm what I said was: Its called demagoguery. Its a tool that some politicians use to attract less informed people -- ones that are attracted to arguments using prejudice or irrationally easy solutions. Its not something that I'd like our next President to be good at.
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about when you tell me to "get your popcorn ready". I stand behind my statement that I don't want a demagogue for a president. I don't know why you do.


Want in one hand and shit in the other. Trump!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Screwy Louie Farrakhan is a nut job for sure. He likes to talk about a "mother wheel", an Islamic spaceship the size of a city that will " reign down death on white America." Seriously. I couldn't make this stuff up, even if I wanted to


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Want in one hand and shit in the other. Trump!


 Playing a race card is a weak play while playing a TRUMP card is a strong play and very funny also.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

"Where did Hillary go? It's disgusting. She got schlonged." -Trump


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Want in one hand and shit in the other. Trump!


wow, its hard to argue with that level of incredible logic.

If you don't mind, when you are sober please tell me what you were trying to say.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> wow, its hard to argue with that level of incredible logic.
> 
> If you don't mind, when you are sober please tell me what you were trying to say.


The saying goes "want in one hand and shit in the other and see witch fills up first", I say don't PLAY cards with him as he has a hand full of TRUMP.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> The saying goes "want in one hand and shit in the other and see witch fills up first", I say don't PLAY cards with him as he has a hand full of TRUMP.


so, Trump is shit? I don't get it.

But thanks for trying. I'm not up on conservative speak.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> so, Trump is shit? I don't get it.
> he
> But thanks for trying. I'm not up on conservative speak.


If you pulled your head out of the toilet you may get something besides SHIT!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

The "Revolution Muslim" is a group of thousands that still celebrate the 9/11 attacks to this very day, and are calling for more attacks on America


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 11, 2016)

Amin Al Husseini meets with Adolf Hitler in November 1942, weeks before the decision to implement the Final Solution which sent Europe's Jews to the gas chamber. The Third Reich provided Amin Al Husseini with a salary and appointed him Head of the Hanzar SS Division. The Hanzar Division was made of Nazi Muslims and implemented the genocide of 250,000 Serbs, Gypsies and Jews during WWII.

http://www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com/gallery/pages/Husseini-Hitler.htm


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Palestinians celebrate World Trade Center attacks on 9/11


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Amin Al Husseini meets with Adolf Hitler in November 1942, weeks before the decision to implement the Final Solution which sent Europe's Jews to the gas chamber. The Third Reich provided Amin Al Husseini with a salary and appointed him Head of the Hanzar SS Division. The Hanzar Division was made of Nazi Muslims and implemented the genocide of 250,000 Serbs, Gypsies and Jews during WWII.
> 
> http://www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com/gallery/pages/Husseini-Hitler.htm


 Yes muslims ie arabs and Persians were with hitler. Persia changed its name to iran and it means ARYAN so you can understand their hate of jews.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, get your popcorn ready because BarryO's transformation wasn't the right thing to do, thats for dam sure. Whats happening in Germany and it's neighbors right now is just a taste of whats going to happen over the next year , and Trump doesn't have any say of what happens in Europe. So think what you want. /


I was just talking to a friend in Germany that told me she's afraid to go out after dark anymore.
The refugees are mobbing and sexually assaulting women.
New Years was the worst but it's happening everyday.
Wonder why we don't hear about this on the news?? haha


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 12, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> That's disgusting.
> 
> Is that actually something he's running on?
> 
> ...


Westboro should be clamped down on as a hate organisation.

If they were called the SS theyd be shut down pretty quickly, I don't see the difference.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 12, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Yes muslims ie arabs and Persians were with hitler. Persia changed its name to iran and it means ARYAN so you can understand their hate of jews.


@Doer sockpuppet detected.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 12, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> @Doer sockpuppet detected.


If it is a sock, no matter to me. I like that pair.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 12, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Yes muslims ie arabs and Persians were with hitler. Persia changed its name to iran and it means ARYAN so you can understand their hate of jews.


So, Wikipedia is lying?
Or you're just writing a work of fiction and that's your opening premise?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 12, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> So, Wikipedia is lying?
> Or you're just writing a work of fiction and that's your opening premise?


I put down what I know and I am going to be more truthfull then almost anyone. As for wiki theres half truth and missing truth there. Buck posted link of wikis that said Germany was 101% religious, how silly is that?


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 12, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I put down what I know and I am going to be more truthfull then almost anyone. As for wiki theres half truth and missing truth there. Buck posted link of wikis that said Germany was 101% religious, how silly is that?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 12, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3584182


That's funny.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 12, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> *I put down what I know *and I am going to be more truthfull[sic] then[sic] almost anyone.


What you *think*
and what you *know*
are two different things, though.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 12, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> What you *think*
> and what you *know*
> are two different things, though.


That's a true fact man. 

People often talk about their opinions as facts. 

Based on the opinions of other people stated as facts (news sources). 

I like opinions. No such thing as a wrong opinion. Just different ones.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 12, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> What you *think*
> and what you *know*
> are two different things, though.


 I know what I think.What do you know?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 12, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> That's a true fact man.
> 
> People often talk about their opinions as facts.
> 
> ...


I don't get mixed up, and mostly will say 'I think" when I give an opinion. If you read my posts I think you will note this.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 12, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> What you *think*
> and what you *know*
> are two different things, though.





red w. blue said:


> I know what I think.What do you know?


THIS is all I see going on here...





red w. blue said:


> I don't get mixed up, and mostly will say 'I think" when I give an opinion. If you read my posts I think you will note this.


Oh hey, I wasn't calling YOU out or anything. Just stating facts. 

That wasn't an opinion, it's just what I have observed. In Some scenarios. Not ALL.

I often see you write "IMO". I like that.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 12, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> THIS is all I see going on here...
> 
> View attachment 3584188


I played pong a few times when it first came out.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 12, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I know what I think.What do you know?


The word *ērān *is first attested in the titles of Ardašīr I (q.v.), founder of the Sasanian dynasty.

http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/eran-eransah

The Sasanian dynasty represented the last Persian lineage of rulers to achieve hegemony over much of Western Asia before Islam, ruled 224 CE–650 CE.

http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/sasanian-dynasty

Not knowledge...only _*information.*_


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 12, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> The word *ērān *is first attested in the titles of Ardašīr I (q.v.), founder of the Sasanian dynasty.
> 
> http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/eran-eransah
> 
> ...


Sooooooo...

Lets get back to the OG post.

Rape. Rape culture.

It doesn't matter the religion. It doesn't. People taking advantage of people that they feel are beneath them. They take, because they think it is their right.

But why? Why do some people do this, and others don't?

Why do YOU think?

Oh fuck I'm high - I thought this was the other thread.

This is embarrassing....hahahah

Soooo...trump? fak.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 12, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> The word *ērān *is first attested in the titles of Ardašīr I (q.v.), founder of the Sasanian dynasty.
> 
> http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/eran-eransah
> 
> ...


So with this you should know that I'm right arya was one of high rank/aristocrat and there was more I disrember to sleepy, indo Iranian/europen used Aryan. The Iranian word aryanam means land of the Aryans. The name Persia was changed by a delegation of Persians in Germany to iran the meaning is Aryan. What I have given IS information. What you gave was data.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> so, Trump is shit? I don't get it.
> 
> But thanks for trying. I'm not up on conservative speak.


You don't need to get it right now. Maybe by the end of february you will get it. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nitro did complain that I was over-using one of Trumps great lies regarding his seeing Muslim-American celebrating in thousands upon thousands when the WTC was destroyed. Nobody said anything rational to defend Herr Trump but I'll move on from that juicy bit of demagoguery. Here's a few more Lies and Distortions that The Donald has made recently:
> 
> • June 16: "The last quarter, it was just announced, our gross domestic product … was below zero. Who ever heard of this? It’s never below zero." Pants on Fire. The gross domestic product was not "zero," and the growth in the gross domestic product has been below zero 42 times over 68 years.
> 
> ...


Cry me a river. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I was just talking to a friend in Germany that told me she's afraid to go out after dark anymore.
> The refugees are mobbing and sexually assaulting women.
> New Years was the worst but it's happening everyday.
> Wonder why we don't hear about this on the news?? haha


Trump will send them back. Trump!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Joe Biden: 'It's possible' Donald Trump could be the next president


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Pinocchio, Snow White, and Superman are out for a stroll in town one day. 
As they walk, they come across a sign: Beauty contest for the most beautiful 
woman in the world. I’m entering" said Snow White. After half an hour she comes out and they ask her, Well, how'd ya do? First Place , said Snow White.

As they walk, they come across a sign: Contest for the strongest man in the world.
I’m entering said Superman. After half an hour he comes out and they ask him, Well, how'd ya do? First Place, said Superman.

They continue walking when they see a sign: Contest! Who is the greatest liar in the world? Pinocchio says this is mine.Half an hour later, he returns with tears in his eyes. What happened? they asked. Who the hell is Obama? asked Pinocchio

140 unfulfilled Obama promises from past addresses:

https://grabien.com/story.php?id=45618


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Illegal immigration from Central America surges to a 38% increase on the southern border

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/jan/12/illegal-immigration-families-surges-38-percent/


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Cry me a river. TRUMP!





nitro harley said:


> Trump will send them back. Trump!


I'm sorry but I didn't see anything meaningful in your statement. Do you think you could explain why you support somebody that would lie to you all the time. And not small fibs either. Real whoppers.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm sorry but I didn't see anything meaningful in your statement. Do you think you could explain why you support somebody that would lie to you all the time. And not small fibs either. Real whoppers.


He watches Fox News. He is used to being lied to.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Pinocchio, Snow White, and Superman are out for a stroll in town one day.
> As they walk, they come across a sign: Beauty contest for the most beautiful
> woman in the world. I’m entering" said Snow White. After half an hour she comes out and they ask her, Well, how'd ya do? First Place , said Snow White.
> 
> ...


I think you should be happy that Obama was obstructed by the Republican congress. I for one regret that your party set out with the slogan "I hope he fails" when this country elected Obama. We were in one of the worst economic crises the country has ever faced. Yet your party wanted to make things worse. I'm glad they failed at that.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 12, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> So with this you should know that I'm right arya was one of high rank/aristocrat and there was more I disrember to sleepy, indo Iranian/europen used Aryan. The Iranian word aryanam means land of the Aryans. The name Persia was changed by a delegation of Persians in Germany to iran the meaning is Aryan. *What I have given IS information. What you gave was data*.


Have you looked at the birth rates in Iran, lately?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> He watches Fox News. He is used to being lied to.


You make a good point. I keep making the mistake of thinking that people care about reality. Most do. Some don't.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm sorry but I didn't see anything meaningful in your statement. Do you think you could explain why you support somebody that would lie to you all the time. And not small fibs either. Real whoppers.


It really doesn't matter what you and the mainstream media think anymore. Just make up your own shit and let er rip. tater chip. Trump!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think you should be happy that Obama was obstructed by the Republican congress. I for one regret that your party set out with the slogan "I hope he fails" when this country elected Obama. We were in one of the worst economic crises the country has ever faced. Yet your party wanted to make things worse. I'm glad they failed at that.


How did the budget deal obstruct Obama? Because I'm looking at the omnibus bill, and it looks like he got everything he wanted. Democrat leaders were even gloating over the deal. Congress conceded the power of the purse, leaving them nothing. Almost everything they try to do, will and has been vetoed by Obama.

I expect certain people will disagree with me, but could we at least keep it honest? My party is not the Republican party, and there is no "I hope he fails" slogan that I'm aware of. You're quoting Rush Limbaugh. A talk show host.

There will always be political rivals, and people who want recourse of action. Unless of course you are dealing with a brutal, ruthless, tyrannical dictator.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How did the budget deal obstruct Obama? Because I'm looking at the omnibus bill, and it looks like he got everything he wanted. Democrat leaders were even gloating over the deal. Congress conceded the power of the purse, leaving them nothing. Almost everything they try to do, will and has been vetoed by Obama.
> 
> I expect certain people will disagree with me, but could we at least keep it honest? My party is not the Republican party, and there is no "I hope he fails" slogan that I'm aware of. You're quoting Rush Limbaugh. A talk show host.
> 
> There will always be political rivals, and people who want recourse of action. Unless of course you are dealing with a brutal, ruthless, tyrannical dictator.


You crowed about 140 unfulfilled Obama promises from past addresses that he failed to deliver and I replied to that. Now you are whining that Obama succeeded in something. Uh yeah, in spite of your party's obstruction, Obama managed to get some of his initiatives through and did so by working with a hostile congress. Republicans got their deals done too. Its called negotiation. And Obama is good at that. Republicans suck at it. Which is why they make such poor choices for leaders.

Why do you Donaldistas call yourselves conservatives anyway? What's conservative about following a complete and total liar? A guy who feeds you hyperbole absent of facts. You just wolf that shit down. Deranged is a better term.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It really doesn't matter what you and the mainstream media think anymore. Just make up your own shit and let er rip. tater chip. Trump!


Can you explain how Trump is going to win by alienating women, blacks, latinos, Muslims and anybody that cares about facts? He attracts only 30% of his own party. Do the math.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You crowed about 140 unfulfilled Obama promises from past addresses that he failed to deliver and I replied to that. Now you are whining that Obama succeeded in something. Uh yeah, in spite of your party's obstruction, Obama managed to get some of his initiatives through and did so by working with a hostile congress. Republicans got their deals done too. Its called negotiation. And Obama is good at that. Republicans suck at it. Which is why they make such poor choices for leaders.
> 
> *Why do you Donaldistas call yourselves conservatives anyway?* What's conservative about following a complete and total liar? A guy who feeds you hyperbole absent of facts. You just wolf that shit down. Deranged is a better term.


It's the party of common sense now. People from both parties and it's HUGE. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Can you explain how Trump is going to win by alienating women, blacks, latinos, Muslims and anybody that cares about facts? He attracts only 30% of his own party. Do the math.


Women, Blacks, latino's love Trump, even american muslims think Trump is great. Just ask Louis. TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm sorry but I didn't see anything meaningful in your statement. Do you think you could explain why you support somebody that would lie to you all the time. And not small fibs either. Real whoppers.



For the same fucking reasons we believed in Obama, he did all of what you state and then some. Hillary is a carbon copy of the same.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The Muslims have some work to do, and maybe Trump can be the reason to get off their asses and clean house. Otherwise there chickens will continue to roost in the same chicken shack.
> 
> There is a muslim guy that is starting some kind of Muslim reform movement that I have listened to that makes a lot of sense. But the Muslims don't like him , so its shit or get off the pot time for American Muslims. imo


So this guy:






Is a Christian. He shot up a Planned Parenthood clinic in Colorado. Killed some people standing nearby. 

Using your logic, would you say that Christians have some work to do, get off their asses and clean house?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Women, Blacks, latino's love Trump, even american muslims think Trump is great. Just ask Louis. TRUMP!


Fox news again.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just some nut case. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Fox news again.


Actually CNN, is giving Trump more credit. Trump!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Sooooooo...
> 
> Lets get back to the OG post.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha You got a good laugh from me out of this one. I was wondering where you were going with this one, got really interested how you would tie rape culture in with Trump, then it all blew up. too funny this. I'd give you a triple like if I could.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You crowed about 140 unfulfilled Obama promises from past addresses that he failed to deliver and I replied to that. Now you are whining that Obama succeeded in something. Uh yeah, in spite of your party's obstruction, Obama managed to get some of his initiatives through and did so by working with a hostile congress. Republicans got their deals done too. Its called negotiation. And Obama is good at that. Republicans suck at it. Which is why they make such poor choices for leaders.
> 
> Why do you Donaldistas call yourselves conservatives anyway? What's conservative about following a complete and total liar? A guy who feeds you hyperbole absent of facts. You just wolf that shit down. Deranged is a better term.


Let's get it straight. I posted an article, and then you're the one who started whining. Republicans and the House are in charge of the money. I've given you an example of how they give Obama all the money he wants. Has Obama ever not gotten the budget he wanted? The answer is no. Raise the debt cieling, he spends every dime, and then raise the debt cieling again. It cycles over and over. Right now we have about 20 trillion in debt, and you call Republicans obstructionists? How high do you think our national debt should be? You keep saying "your party's obstruction" because it's a talking point one-liner handed down to lemmings by your party leaders, but don't go beyond that. How come? Are you unable to articulate, are you still waiting for speech parameter guidelines from NDR? (National Democrat Radio)


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Just some nut case. TRUMP!


Yeah, so Muslims need to clean their act up when some people of their faith commit heinous crimes. Christians get a free pass when one theirs commits terrorism. Got it. You are soooo not bigoted.

Do you like the idea of putting all Muslim-Americans on a watch list?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 12, 2016)

OK that didn`t work,

Claiming he did it because it violates his religion after breaking rules of said religion, is something only a lawyer will try.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm still waiting for Donald to come out and say he was just trolling everyone and he doesn't actually want it...


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hahahaha You got a good laugh from me out of this one. I was wondering where you were going with this one, got really interested how you would tie rape culture in with Trump, then it all blew up. too funny this. I'd give you a triple like if I could.


Yeah that was so silly I didn't even bother deleting. Hahaha

I'm silly!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Let's get it straight. I posted an article, and then you're the one who started whining. Republicans and the House are in charge of the money. I've given you an example of how they give Obama all the money he wants. Has Obama ever not gotten the budget he wanted? The answer is no. Raise the debt cieling, he spends every dime, and then raise the debt cieling again. It cycles over and over. Right now we have about 20 trillion in debt, and you call Republicans obstructionists? How high do you think our national debt should be? You keep saying "your party's obstruction" because it's a talking point one-liner handed down to lemmings by your party leaders, but don't go beyond that. How come? Are you unable to articulate, are you still waiting for speech parameter guidelines from NDR? (National Democrat Radio)


derp de derp...

Obama inherited that debt and a failing economy from whom? You wanted what? Did you want Obama to do what Hoover did and cut spending in the teeth of one of the worst recessions in this country's history? Hoover made a bad situation into a national crisis. Is that what you wanted to happen? All I heard from conservatives at the beginning of the Great Recession was they wanted our president to fail. Very patriotic.

Obama is working with a hostile Republican congress and together they have been reducing the rate of debt growth. Doing pretty well, I might add. What? you expect the debt to go to zero over night? Teabagger mentality. It would be a disaster if that happens.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, so Moslems need to clean their act up when some people of their faith commit heinous crimes. Christians get a free pass when one theirs commits terrorism. Got it. You are soooo not bigoted.
> 
> Do you like the idea of putting all Moslem-Americans on a watch list?


Can you prove what church this nut case went to? And what is a MOSLEM? TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Can you prove what church this nut case went to? And what is a MOSLEM? TRUMP!


I fixed it, thanks. 
I don't have to prove anything. The guy said he was Christian, same standard set by you for Muslims. You are the person that claims all of Islam must clean house because some of their faith commit evil acts. But you don't seem to think the same of people of your faith.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Can you prove what church this nut case went to? And what is a MOSLEM? TRUMP!


I repeat, do you think that all Muslim-Americans should be put on a watch list? Trump said something like that earlier. At the very least, he didn't back away from this idea when it was put to him. So do you think that all Muslim Americans should be put on a watch list?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I repeat, do you think that all Muslim-Americans should be put on a watch list? Trump said something like that earlier. At the very least, he didn't back away from this idea when it was put to him. So do you think that all Muslim Americans should be put on a watch list?


I agree with Trump! And thats not what he said. You left out the part about coming to america. So there you go. 

I have to go hang out under a palm tree now with my wife and walk the dog on a coral sand beach. Later TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I repeat, do you think that all Muslim-Americans should be put on a watch list? Trump said something like that earlier. At the very least, he didn't back away from this idea when it was put to him. So do you think that all Muslim Americans should be put on a watch list?



All the one`s that wont lift a finger to destroy the one`s giving them a bad name, which itself is suspect and pretty much all of them so, yes they should be watched, when they begin to fight back, maybe even helped along.

I`d like to join the Muslim push to rid the world of extreme Islamic terror that tarnished the Muslim faith,...but there is none.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Just some nut case. TRUMP!


rofl yeah when a Christian guy does it, he's mentally ill. When a Muslim does it, he's completely sound of mind and representing Islam.

Hypocrite.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

@Fogdog Moslem is an alternate spelling for a Muslim. nitro just isn't that smart.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> derp de derp...
> 
> Obama inherited that debt and a failing economy from whom? You wanted what? Did you want Obama to do what Hoover did and cut spending in the teeth of one of the worst recessions in this country's history? Hoover made a bad situation into a national crisis. Is that what you wanted to happen? All I heard from conservatives at the beginning of the Great Recession was they wanted our president to fail. Very patriotic.
> 
> Obama is working with a hostile Republican congress and together they have been reducing the rate of debt growth. Doing pretty well, I might add. What? you expect the debt to go to zero over night? Teabagger mentality. It would be a disaster if that happens.


Obama has had 7 years bro...

Bush was a dick, when you gonna admit Obama is/was a dick too?

So when Hillary is elected can she blame Obama for 4 to 8 years?


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> derp de derp...
> 
> Obama inherited that debt and a failing economy from whom? You wanted what? Did you want Obama to do what Hoover did and cut spending in the teeth of one of the worst recessions in this country's history? Hoover made a bad situation into a national crisis. Is that what you wanted to happen? All I heard from conservatives at that time was they wanted our president to fail. Very patriotic.
> 
> Obama is working with a hostile Republican congress and together they have been reducing the rate of debt growth. Doing pretty well, I might add. What? you expect the debt to go to zero over night? Teabagger mentality. It would be a disaster if that happens.


When OBama took office, the debt wasn't anywhere near 20 trillion. He's a narcissist interested in his own personal legacy, not caring about debt our next president will inherit. He claimed the economy recovered a long time ago because he's such a great president. The truth is, he has spent more money than all of our previous presidents combined. More than doubling the national debt before he leaves office. 

If you would get your head out of the toilet, you might realize Trump's major attraction is people like his honesty. It is the Democrats who lie all the time. That is why Hillary will never become president. When voters hear her name, the first word that pops in their head is "liar"


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When OBama took office, the debt wasn't anywhere near 20 trillion. He's a narcissist interested in his own personal legacy, not caring about debt our next president will inherit. He claimed the economy recovered a long time ago because he's such a great president. The truth is, he has spent more money than all of our previous presidents combined. More than doubling the national debt before he leaves office.
> 
> If you would get your head out of the toilet, you might realize Trump's major attraction is people like his honesty. It is the Democrats who lie all the time. That is why Hillary will never become president. When voters hear her name, the first word that pops in their head is "liar"


I wonder how long it'll take to sink in when she wins?

It's her turn dude, she is the anointed one come to save us all from whatever she tells us our problem is on the day.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When OBama took office, the debt wasn't anywhere near 20 trillion. He's a narcissist interested in his own personal legacy, not caring about debt our next president will inherit. He claimed the economy recovered a long time ago because he's such a great president. The truth is, he has spent more money than all of our previous presidents combined. More than doubling the national debt before he leaves office.
> 
> If you would get your head out of the toilet, you might realize Trump's major attraction is people like his honesty. It is the Democrats who lie all the time. That is why Hillary will never become president. When voters hear her name, the first word that pops in their head is "liar"


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2015/01/07/the-story-behind-obama-and-the-national-debt-in-7-charts/

Trump being honest is like me saying I'm the next King of England.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> @Fogdog Moslem is an alternate spelling for a Muslim. nitro just isn't that smart.


Moslem is kind of old fashioned. The term that best matches translation into English is Muslim, at least that's what I've read. So, I was OK with changing it and conceding a point to that chump. No big deal.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd rather trumP be president than another Clinton or crazy old ass Bernie . Bernie ideas might have worked 100 years today they won't fly. If Bernie wins get ready for all our jobs to move overseas. I could see billionaire s renouncing there American citizenship rather than pay out 80/90%of there salaries.. atleast trump has his own money and is very buissness savy maybe that's what this country needs.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

theexpress said:


> I'd rather trumP be president than another Clinton or crazy old ass Bernie . Bernie ideas might have worked 100 years today they won't fly. If Bernie wins get ready for all our jobs to move overseas. I could see billionaire s renouncing there American citizenship rather than pay out 80/90%of there salaries.. atleast trump has his own money and is very buissness savy maybe that's what this country needs.


Businesses move fluidly. Governments do not. Good luck.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If you would get your head out of the toilet, you might realize Trump's major attraction is people like his honesty.




I can't take seriously your claim that Trump's honesty is what makes him attractive.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> I wonder how long it'll take to sink in when she wins?
> 
> It's her turn dude, she is the anointed one come to save us all from whatever she tells us our problem is on the day.


It amazes me how foreigners seem to get it, but a lot of Americans are unable to grasp such a simple concept. Not only does an enormous ammount of debt threaten our economy, but our national security as well.

Pfizer moves to Ireland. Once again the Irish are taking in more American jobs. I wonder if it's because they disagree with Obama's tax policies.  Maybe you could get that genius fog dog to explain for us. I'd like to hear how losing jobs and unstable debt is helping our economy...

http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/with-160-billion-merger-pfizer-moves-to-ireland-and-dodges-taxes/


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It amazes me how foreigners seem to get it, but a lot of Americans are unable to grasp such a simple concept. Not only does an enormous ammount of debt threaten our economy, but our national security as well.
> 
> Pfizer moves to Ireland. Once again the Irish are taking in more American jobs. I wonder if it's because they disagree with Obama's tax policies.  Maybe you could get that genius fog dog to explain for us. I'd like t
> 
> ...


Just for the record. If you were given all power to force spending cuts in order to bring the national debt to zero -- tomorrow. Would you do it?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Businesses move fluidly. Governments do not. Good luck.


You can only live outside of your means so long until the bills come in and need to be paid. We have been living outside our means as a country for a long time.what we don't need is more stupid spending by democrats. There will need to be drastic cuts period. If not then it will all run out. I'm not a rich man and will never Ben but I can tell you right now that making the top one percent pay for everything is a bad decision. Cuz if I put myself in there shoes I would move somewhere else. America wouldn't get shit rfrom me and I would take my empire with me


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It amazes me how foreigners seem to get it, but a lot of Americans are unable to grasp such a simple concept. Not only does an enormous ammount of debt threaten our economy, but our national security as well.
> 
> Pfizer moves to Ireland. Once again the Irish are taking in more American jobs. I wonder if it's because they disagree with Obama's tax policies.  Maybe you could get that genius fog dog to explain for us. I'd like to hear how losing jobs and unstable debt is helping our economy...
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/with-160-billion-merger-pfizer-moves-to-ireland-and-dodges-taxes/


American Corporate Tax Rate: 35%
Allows access to US domestic market

Irish Corporate Tax Rate: 12.5%
Direct access to EU markets and most of the rest of the world due to treaties. Easy access to an educated population due to our free 3rd level education. 

Give us all your jobs


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just for the record. If you were given all power to force spending cuts in order to bring the national debt to zero -- tomorrow. Would you do it?


tomorrow? No. It wouldn't be possible. We are not playing a board game bro. This isn't Monopoly


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Does it matter if they are off by 2/3? Is 2 million dead OK but 6 million not?
> 
> Ok, so how many Jews do you think the Nazis killed? You must have an idea for a lower estimate...


Yes it does matter very much for instance Russia killed every second Ukrainian may be look up Holodomer ??? Do you see Ukrainians crying as much as the JEWS ?? i mean really and its estimates are 2.5 - 7.5 million killed 
Now some may same well its not the same Sure it is i mean whats the difference between putting a bullet in some ones head???
Or force them into a Gas chamber ??? or starving them to death its forced upon them so SAME THING

Now common sense tell everyone Jews have been persecuted for ever so again lets break it down 


Vital events constitute one of the components of population dynamics; the others are migration and, for a group like the Jews, adhesion and withdrawal. In a "closed" population, unaffected by migrations and by adhesions or withdrawals, the numerical evolution depends entirely on the balance of births and deaths. The natural increase (or decrease) is indeed of fundamental importance for the future of any population, but the migratory changes may counteract the vital balance for some time. For example, despite strong natural increase, there was probably no growth in the total number of Jews in Eastern Europe at the beginning of the 20th century because of extensive emigration, mostly to America. On the other hand, among Jewish populations in Central and Western Europe throughout the 20th century prevailing natural decrease was outweighed or at least compensated by a positive migratory balance.

The limited data available from some European cities in the 18th century give the impression that Jewish mortality was already declining. There is ample documentation to show the systematic decline of Jewish mortality all over Europe throughout the 19th century, though there was some time lag between this development among the Jews in the countries of Central and Western Europe, on the one hand, and of Eastern Europe, on the other. In any country of Europe and at any time during the 19th century, the crude death rate of the Jews was almost always lower than that of the entire population of the respective country

Its proven FACT that many of the Events that occured have been Exaggerated

Its like saying John , luke and mark knew JESUS which truth is they NEVER even sat at a dinner table or talked all here say but again its got to be true RIGHT

Luke: Did not know Jesus directly, but gathered His information from eye witnesses and the Apostles. Luke was very careful and detailed in His account.

Mark: Did not know Jesus, and was actually the traveling companion of Paul and Barnabas (who later caused them to split up) *read Acts( which was also written by Luke).* It is said, though not proven, that Peter (the disciple/Apostle) may have dictated the Gospel of Mark to him. It is known that Peter took Mark on to be a disciple for a time.

John: This book is the most widely debated because it's content differs from the others. However, it is thought of to be written by the Apostle John, who knew Jesus very well, and who also outlived the rest of the Apostles. John may have written the book from a different persepctive to shed light on areas that the other gospels did not cover, which would make John's Gospel the last to be written.

its like truth fully saying your a minority now that you are WHITE and its true


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 12, 2016)

hahahaha

Ta Ta for now kids. I'm about to get too high to see anything but THIS here...





2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yes it does matter very much for instance Russia killed every second Ukrainian may be look up Holodomer ??? Do you see Ukrainians crying as much as the JEWS ?? i mean really and its estimates are 2.5 - 7.5 million killed
> Now some may same well its not the same Sure it is i mean whats the difference between putting a bullet in some ones head???
> Or force them into a Gas chamber ??? or starving them to death its forced upon them so SAME THING
> 
> ...


OMG

A post that isn't just attacking another member's opinion!!!!

 

Well done sir. Too high to read that too. I'll check it out later!!!

xoxox


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Iran detains 10 American Navy sailors in the Persian Gulf

http://kdvr.com/2016/01/12/10-u-s-sailors-2-boats-detained-by-iranian-forces-in-persian-gulf/


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Iran detains 10 American Navy sailors in the Persian Gulf
> 
> http://kdvr.com/2016/01/12/10-u-s-sailors-2-boats-detained-by-iranian-forces-in-persian-gulf/


Iran has already said they will be released soon. Two small boats drifted into Iranian water.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yes it does matter very much for instance Russia killed every second Ukrainian may be look up Holodomer ??? Do you see Ukrainians crying as much as the JEWS ?? i mean really and its estimates are 2.5 - 7.5 million killed
> Now some may same well its not the same Sure it is i mean whats the difference between putting a bullet in some ones head???
> Or force them into a Gas chamber ??? or starving them to death its forced upon them so SAME THING
> 
> ...


Maybe I should get high and try reading this again. You go all over the place. Ukrainian massacres, Jewish migration, John Luke and Mark. The holocaust was up there with what Stalin did in Ukraine. I can't argue over which was worse.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Iran has already said they will be released soon. Two small boats drifted into Iranian water.


In exchange for what? Knowing Iran, they want something in return

If they don't release American hostages (excluding the four they already have) What will our Commander in Chief do?
Will he get tough? Or try to negotiate with radical Islam?... again


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> In exchange for what? Knowing Iran, they want something in return
> 
> If they don't release American hostages (excluding the four they already have) What will our Commander in Chief do?
> Will he get tough? Or try to negotiate with radical Islam?... again


Nothing. Iran has said that they'll let the boats go on their way. One of them suffered a mechanical failure which let it drift into Iranian waters and the other boat went after it. Super simple. The other "hostages" are being held in Iran for "espionage."

I mean really what would you do? Start bombing Iran over 10 sailors? Great plan Mr Chicken Hawk.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Nothing. Iran has said that they'll let the boats go on their way. One of them suffered a mechanical failure which let it drift into Iranian waters and the other boat went after it. Super simple. The other "hostages" are being held in Iran for "espionage."
> 
> I mean really what would you do? Start bombing Iran over 10 sailors? Great plan Mr Chicken Hawk.


Start bombing Iran? Where do liberals come up with this stuff? How come everything is either on idle or full throttle with the loony left? Where has been Obama's ability to think outside the box? He's so predictable that Iran doesn't even respect us. They have already violated the Nuclear Deal, and so what? They don't give a fuck. Obama is a pussy. A lame duck.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe I should get high and try reading this again. You go all over the place. Ukrainian massacres, Jewish migration, John Luke and Mark. The holocaust was up there with what Stalin did in Ukraine. I can't argue over which was worse.


what i am trying to relate and i know you agree that the JEWS were already doomed before the Holocaust
you know what the numbers are sustain a civilization , or culture here something for to watch







so if the Jews were already declining and its well documented but wait a min here there claiming 6 million plus lol wow impossible

2 million jews migrated to USA
Between 1919 and 2005, the total volume of Jewish international migration from Eastern Europe can be roughly estimated at about 3.8 million (for 1969–2005, this figure includes non-Jewish relatives of Jews); of these, approximately 1.95 million went first to Palestine/Israel, and 1.85 million to other countries

Now here comes the kicker being Full blooded German and i guess Having a uncle that was SS ( though i never met him ) and died in Russia at that time most JEWS which many tend to forget fled with the red army inward as Germany entered Lets not forget about the Czars and Bolshiviks / JEWS  that dates BACK to the beginning of communism

So with that many so called killed and like the Video says there would be no economic model in recovery and lets face it appears Again Over exagerated non sense

Do i deny that Nazi's killed JEWS ?? not one bit,,, But like my family said it was also kept away from the General public ,, They did not know that it was happening ??? there would of been a out rage if the public knew Don't forget lots of german / JEWS married etc..

But war is WAR and things happen Again if you want to really get Technical ?? i guess USA should be number 1 to blame for all of it i mean they invested heavily into Germany or how would you say it paid them to do it ????

But hey that would be good for another thread


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Start bombing Iran? Where do liberals come up with this stuff? How come everything is either on idle or full throttle with the loony left? Where has been Obama's ability to think outside the box? He's so predictable that Iran doesn't even respect us. They have already violated the Nuclear Deal, and so what? They don't give a fuck. Obama is a pussy. A lame duck.


Or with more talks with Iran the DoD and State Department have said that Iran has given us assurances that the sailors well being is taken care of and they'll be allowed to continue their voyage from Bahrain to Kuwait promptly. 

I prefer this method than threatening Iran that if they don't do that we'll put the screws on them which will only make this entire thing drag on.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

So again it all comes back to USA as the inital starter and you wonder why so many nations or people dislike you ??? Jews


Not GOP said:


> In exchange for what? Knowing Iran, they want something in return
> 
> If they don't release American hostages (excluding the four they already have) What will our Commander in Chief do?
> Will he get tough? Or try to negotiate with radical Islam?... again


 what can he really do is the question you need to ask your self truth is hey if Turkey can shoot down a plane kill pilots these drift boards CAN SURELY GET THE FIRING SQUAD AND FUCK ALL YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

IT took about 3000 American deaths 911 to start a war on lies you think USA is going to war for 10 - 20 50 lifes ?? awmmmmm i don't think so it will be lets impose a SANCTION


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Or with more talks with Iran the DoD and State Department have said that Iran has given us assurances that the sailors well being is taken care of and they'll be allowed to continue their voyage from Bahrain to Kuwait promptly.
> 
> I prefer this method than threatening Iran that if they don't do that we'll put the screws on them which will only make this entire thing drag on.


Sounds good to me. But if we don't get our USN sailors back soon, I'm going to be pissed. The white house will be getting a letter for sure.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Sounds good to me. But if we don't get our USN sailors back soon, I'm going to be pissed. The white house will be getting a letter for sure.


 I am sure China is pissed also i mean what you can not make another interest payment on your outstanding trillions of dollars you owe someone else yeah bum ??? that is 2 payments not payed lol awe i guess we will come and take some more land thanks soon china town in every corner in USA


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> So again it all comes back to USA as the inital starter and you wonder why so many nations or people dislike you ??? Jews
> 
> what can he really do is the question you need to ask your self truth is hey if Turkey can shoot down a plane kill pilots these drift boards CAN SURELY GET THE FIRING SQUAD AND FUCK ALL YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT


I've seen you go on and on about this. Your constant defense of Putin when Turkey shot down a Russian plane was not a clear indicator, but when you keep comparing Hitler and Stalin, and then boom! Out of nowhere you cite conspiracy theories claiming America never landed on the moon. At that point it became obvious. You are Russian


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> what i am trying to relate and i know you agree that the JEWS were already doomed before the Holocaust
> you know what the numbers are sustain a civilization , or culture here something for to watch
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.

saying that the US is responsible for the holocaust because of it's irresponsible treatment of Germany's Post WW1 debt would be good for another thread.

There are a lot of differing info-videos out there regarding this topic. Many refute what you just said.  I wasn't there but the soldiers that were there gave some horrific descriptions of those camps. It sounds like we can agree that what did happen in those camps was horrific. Hitler's Germany started rounding up and sending Jews into camps well before WW2 started so it wasn't simply that Germany's Jews were caught up in the crossfire of war. The Jewish population of Europe certainly changed during the war too. 






Just saying that something pretty awful must have been going on right then. That many people don't just pick up and move for no reason. They call it the Holocaust. 

Another topic for another thread might also be: Why are we still arguing over this? Why is it so important today?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

Nah man i am Canadian with European back ground which qualifies me to say it as it is USA has been shitting there pants about Russia since for ever ts true even today USA is scared shit less i mean one on one War RUSSIA would make a mess out Of USA 
It me like first MMA fight for a person going up against world champ 
USA is really keen into fooling countries owe sure nothing looks pretty cools a a UUS nimrod lol and a battle group of course some FIGHTER jets in the sky 

And unless the NEWS is lieing and others appears all this High tech still didnt beat a 3rd world Country .... 
but what it did was show how weak you really are China is closing the military GAP at lighting speed soon to be inducted as the worlds number 1 superpower along with Russia i mean 

And most importantly that i have to say USA DID NOT WIN WORLD WAR 2 again some how slimed in paraded around like they did 
haha FunnY really when did world war 2 start ?? when did USA enter 

If Germany just went after USA You be owned today by GERMANY 
Germany was a country to be rekoned with i mean there shit ruled tank vs tank your rounds bounced off theres plane for plane again Well just ask England they got there ass kicked or France who germany took Full control of ???
Consider your self lucky i mean thanks to england if Germany would of took control o the number 1 ship fleet at the time USA would of sunk Hitler was a genius but took on to many fronts at one time and wrong time of year his greed of VICTORIES took a hold of him 

But History 101 England and Russia won the war not USA all you did was make money again greedy fuucks watched your allies tumble FRANCE England and yet would not land one fucking troop YANKS = COWARDS 

Only time USA got in is when Russia and England had germany on the run then Yee haw light up them cigars boys were going in to claim victory meat heads


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

Yup USA is so high tech lol lets look at comparisons at the time i mean look at USA stealth bomber interesting huh


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Nah man i am Canadian with European back ground which qualifies me to say it as it is USA has been shitting there pants about Russia since for ever ts true even today USA is scared shit less i mean one on one War RUSSIA would make a mess out Of USA
> It me like first MMA fight for a person going up against world champ
> USA is really keen into fooling countries owe sure nothing looks pretty cools a a UUS nimrod lol and a battle group of course some FIGHTER jets in the sky
> 
> ...


Russia going to war with the US would destroy Russia. It's a really simple concept that I'm going to tell you about: MAD, Mutually Assured Destruction. Russia can posture all it wants, but every time during the Cold War that the US would posture back? Guess what would happen? Russia would back down. It's literally like two bros in a bar. They'll sit there, shit talk each other, tell each other how much they're going to beat each others ass, but when it comes to actually swinging, they're both going to be like "WALK AWAY BRO, JUST WALK AWAY."


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> But History 101 England and Russia won the war not USA all you did was make money again greedy fuucks watched your allies tumble FRANCE England and yet would not land one fucking troop YANKS = COWARDS
> 
> Only time USA got in is when Russia and England had germany on the run then Yee haw light up them cigars boys were going in to claim victory meat heads


Lol no. Stalin was losing against the Germans. Stalin needed the US and England to invade Europe to put pressure off of the Eastern Front. Guess what happened? The UK and US drive across North Africa, then we invade Italy, and Hitler has to start diverting his attention from the Eastern Front. The UK secures the Iran corridor, the USSR can get supplies and troops to Stalingrad, they encircle the Germans, the Germans surrender Stalingrad, and then with D-Day Stalin can push back and he does so. That's history 101. That's why there was Yalta, Potsdam, etc.. It was an _Allied_ effort. If it was just Russia and the UK, they would've lost. The USSR was on the brink of collapsing.

Are you 18?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

Son i am probably older then you  but hey There are two radically different histories of WW II, the one that was actually fought, and the one where the US kicked everyone's assess. Guess which one Cold War-era classrooms were allowed to teach?
I wonder was USA at the battle of Moscow ??? NOPE ,, or the battle of Kursk of course not its what you seen on TV ??? You surely remember U571 classic submarine movie where the characters are straight up switched to americans lmao ..
George S. Patton: "Americans love a winner," which you know because you saw _Patton_, the film that portrayed Field Marshal Bernard "Rommel-killer" Montgomery like a buffoonsimply because he was British.

However, there is one Zangief-sized elephant in the room that America loved to leave out of conversation until the end of the Cold War: the Soviet Union. The "Great Patriotic War" as they called it was the single largest military operation in history, and home to perhaps the biggest turning-point of the war: the Battle of Stalingrad.

Every Forum has to have a clown guess i nominate pnwmystery 

Understand, the Russia versus Germany part of the war wasn't just _a little_ more important than the part the USA was involved in. It was "four times the scale" of the whole Western front, larger than all other phases of the war put together. The Soviet military suffered eight million soldiers dead, more than _20 freaking times_ the number of U.S. casualties.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

But the major reason Hitler was never _this close_ to making your grandparents goose step through Time Square: The Soviet Union. Today, it's widely believed that Hitler, or really anyone's, chances of winning a war against the Soviet Union were on par with a snowball in a cage match with a chainsaw wielding Mike Tyson in hell.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe we do need a wall.........between us & Canada.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

You don't honestly believe 1/2 the stuff you post do you anon?...


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> But the major reason Hitler was never _this close_ to making your grandparents goose step through Time Square: The Soviet Union. Today, it's widely believed that Hitler, or really anyone's, chances of winning a war against the Soviet Union were on par with a snowball in a cage match with a chainsaw wielding Mike Tyson in hell.


Mike Tyson in hell ain't shit. He can't even balance hoverboard.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

Ita always been trying to beat Russia but it appears you never really were in the same league here is a picture of you remember FAT BOY over Nagasaki this is what the clud diference would of looked like with Russia with love Tsar Bomb lol


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 12, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> rofl yeah . *When a Muslim does it, he's completely sound of mind and representing Islam.*
> .


Pretty much. I didn't think I would ever hear you make sense. Trump!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

See thats the problem and always has been and to be honest USA's down fall from vietnam to North Korea to recent Iraq they have always under estimated there enemy ..
But when it comes to Russia ,, There scared deep down inside from the nuke armory to there Typhoon class subs that can park off the coast of usa or Akula class you guys got to realize one sub is capable of destroying 1/3 of the world thats one sub holy fuck Eh in A NUCLEAR EVENT 
So yes USA is always cautious when it comes to RUSSIA if you consider them a unworthy you already lost the war lol 
i mean if you really think about it the bigger gun always wins and it appears Russia has always had it right


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> See thats the problem and always has been and to be honest USA's down fall from vietnam to North Korea to recent Iraq they have always under estimated there enemy ..
> But when it comes to Russia ,, There scared deep down inside from the nuke armory to there Typhoon class subs that can park off the coast of usa or Akula class you guys got to realize one sub is capable of destroying 1/3 of the world thats one sub holy fuck Eh in A NUCLEAR EVENT
> So yes USA is always cautious when it comes to RUSSIA if you consider them a unworthy you already lost the war lol
> i mean if you really think about it the bigger gun always wins and it appears Russia has always had it right View attachment 3584672


it's one thing to have a gun & another to have the guts to use it.....Which country has the guts......Proven they have the guts?........


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

This guy is really starting to freak me out with his nuclear bomb illustrations


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> This guy is really starting to freak me out with his nuclear bomb illustrations


thank god for Canada.....


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> This guy is really starting to freak me out with his nuclear bomb illustrations




Notice he don't mention Chernobyl or K19 widowmaker.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> This guy is really starting to freak me out with his nuclear bomb illustrations


No way in hell that guy is Canadian. When's the last time you've seen a Canadian post an illustration of a Soviet nuclear bomb, and it's "superior" blast coverage compared to U.S. nukes?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> No way in hell that guy is Canadian. When's the last time you've seen a Canadian post an illustration of a Soviet nuclear bomb, and it's "superior" blast coverage compared to U.S. nukes?


Ok so he's Canadian with a Russian boyfriend....


----------



## Loudog419 (Jan 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Nah man i am Canadian with European back ground which qualifies me to say it as it is USA has been shitting there pants about Russia since for ever ts true even today USA is scared shit less i mean one on one War RUSSIA would make a mess out Of USA
> It me like first MMA fight for a person going up against world champ
> USA is really keen into fooling countries owe sure nothing looks pretty cools a a UUS nimrod lol and a battle group of course some FIGHTER jets in the sky
> 
> ...


Haha Canadian with European back ground. C Mon man our obviously a Hitler loving German. Making excuses for a fuck up country. How long until they start yet another world war.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

Who is gong to start a War Germany ???? lol OOOOOOOOO KKK there dude 

One would think USA would of learned already but stupidity not only runs in general public but in all forms of Government as well 

The U.S. operates under the assumption that liberal democracy is a quasi-natural state, and that states will default to democratic governance once unpleasant actors have been removed. This belief is deeply ingrained in American political thought, centuries of practical political experience and decades of academic work notwithstanding. The belief spans ideology; neoconservatives believe that the U.S. can create democracy by removing dictators, while leftist critics of U.S. foreign policy regularly imply that authoritarian regimes survive only because of U.S. support.

The belief manifested in military operational terms in the form of neoclassical airpower theory that took hold of the US Air Force in the 1980s; John Warden’s “Five Rings” theory. Five Rings theory suggested that striking high leverage targets at the center of a regime (including the leader himself, but also facilities that enabled political and military control) could induce regime collapse. Indeed, Warden argued that the United States should eschew striking the deployed Iraqi Army, in preference for concentrating on regime targets. He believed that the Army itself could return and restore order in Iraq after the destruction of Hussein and his inner circle.


----------



## Loudog419 (Jan 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Who is gong to start a War Germany ???? lol OOOOOOOOO KKK there dude
> 
> One would think USA would of learned already but stupidity not only runs in general public but in all forms of Government as well
> 
> ...


Yes your right Germany would never start a war. Silly American me.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> This guy is really starting to freak me out with his nuclear bomb illustrations



One is Fission one is Fusion, Fusion is HUGE. Don`t be scared, fireworks are nice.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 12, 2016)

I don`t know where Bob and Fritz are from but I don`t think they are Russian.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 12, 2016)

Loudog419 said:


> Yes your right Germany would never start a war. Silly American me.


Has it escaped the notice of the U.S.'s 300+ million people that since 1945 their proud, pampered army has never actually won a war? Or that it committed horrific war crimes in Korea, Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan (en route to defeat, naturally)? Or that its support for Mujaheddin against the Soviets endangered the security of every U.S. man, woman and child by risking a massive counterstrike which came on 9/11 and which cost you $3 trillion?]

The Mujahideen is not the same as Al-Qaeda. Some members of the Mujahideen did go on to join Al-Qaeda but calling them the same thing is incorrect.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2016)

Russia n nukes is like a kid missing a chromosome playing with fireworks.. Its only going to end badly for them.. Look @ that collosal fuckup in Chernobyl or that K19 sub... Fools


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 13, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yes it does matter very much for instance Russia killed every second Ukrainian may be look up Holodomer ??? Do you see Ukrainians crying as much as the JEWS ?? i mean really and its estimates are 2.5 - 7.5 million killed
> Now some may same well its not the same Sure it is i mean whats the difference between putting a bullet in some ones head???
> Or force them into a Gas chamber ??? or starving them to death its forced upon them so SAME THING
> 
> ...


None of the books of the Bible were written down until somewhere between three and four HUNDRED years after the historical figure Jesus died.

That's a long time for Chinese whispers to go on...


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Russia n nukes is like a kid missing a chromosome playing with fireworks.. Its only going to end badly for them.. Look @ that collosal fuckup in Chernobyl or that K19 sub... Fools


Chernobyl was actually entirely due to Soviet cost cutting.

Warning light bulbs were broken...

Hinges/door on the reactor itself weren't painted which lead to rusting...

And a litany of other retarded failures.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes..retarded failures indeed..just like the K19 widowmaker.. Using rain coats for Radiation suits.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump will send them back. Trump!



>A three-year-old migrant has allegedly been raped by multiple people at an asylum centre in the Norwegian city of Stavanger.

>Police are investigating the incident amid claims the boy was abused in the shared common area of the asylum centre, possibly within view of many people.

>A spokesman for the asylum centre said they received a phone call about the incident last Wednesday, but did not want to go into details about the conversation.


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016/01/13/three-year-old-boy-gang-raped-at-norway-asylum-centre/

I guess if they're not trolling the streets on new years, or molesting young girls at music festivals they're raping their own toddlers in asylum centers.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 13, 2016)

The American voters are so shotsighted/minded Barack Obama ran on a ticket of ending all wars he rather give diplomacy a chance so they chose peace instead of more wars...well what do you think peace is? It certainly doesn't mean getting back into war in my book, we didn't settle for Rambo back in '08 we chose Ghandhi instead so deal with it.

I think Obama has done a great job leading this nation out of an economic meltdown, I thank him, my 401k Thanks him. I really don't give a shit if others don't like him but I am most proud that it was a minority to do so.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The American voters are so shotsighted/minded Barack Obama ran on a ticket of ending all wars he rather give diplomacy a chance so they chose peace instead of more wars...well what do you think peace is? It certainly doesn't mean getting back into war in my book, we didn't settle for Rambo back in '08 we chose Ghandhi instead so deal with it.
> 
> I think Obama has done a great job leading this nation out of an economic meltdown, I thank him, my 401k Thanks him. I really don't give a shit if others don't like him but I am most proud that it was a minority to do so.
> 
> B4L



So which war is over ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

Where`d my doctor go ? Gitmo is still open,.... you been had,....Hillary will continue it.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Where`d my doctor go ? Gitmo is still open,.... you been had,....Hillary will continue it.


You keep spewing forth that same bs line about Gitmo...maybe you won't face the fact that it has and always will be the Republican congress wont let him close it, why do you think he's releasing (to countries that will accept them) prisoners from Gitmo now. I do believe he will get it done by the end of his term.

Its simple to beat up on his character for not being Rambo when the guy is clearly a Ghandhi...folks get over it already.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You keep spewing forth that same bs line about Gitmo...maybe you won't face the fact that it has and always will be the Republican congress wont let him close it, why do you think he's releasing (to countries that will accept them) prisoners from Gitmo now. I do believe he will get it done by the end of his term.
> 
> Its simple to beat up on his character for not being Rambo when the guy is clearly a Ghandhi...folks get over it already.
> 
> B4L



It was the first thing he was gonna do, so Why did he say he would ? Lies go right over your head.

Are you telling me three of the Five for a deserter going back to terrorism is an OK move to make as long as the leader is a great one ?

I`ll simplify it, Which campaign promise did he keep ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

I don`t want Ghandhi for a leader, I need a Rambo or SEAL.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t want Ghandhi for a leader, I need a Rambo or SEAL.


Wow! You are in need of some serious medical attention...now count with me 1,2 breathe!

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Wow! You are in need of some serious medical attention...now count with me 1,2 breathe!
> 
> B4L


 Because ???

Are you gonna be like Rob Roy and run on me ? Simple because you`re stuck ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

That`s why I don`t want a Ghandhi.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s why I don`t want a Ghandhi.





You think it takes balls to send 18 year old strangers off to get mamed or killed? You liked the Bush era?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You think it takes balls to send 18 year old strangers off to get mamed or killed? You liked the Bush era?



No and no.

What kinda balls does the guy running have ? I like a guy that stands his ground, not puts as much as he can from his issues.

My troops wont get maimed because I wont allow the shit strategy that`s happening during the last few conflicts.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Who drops 100,000 troops and splinters them off in groups of five and ten ?
> 
> A complete idiot that cares not.



We shouldn't have a single troop in the Mideast.. I'd close 99% of our bases world wide if I could.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> We shouldn't have a single troop in the Mideast.. I'd close 99% of our bases world wide if I could.



And your reaction time will suffer so when you had to, you couldn`t. Our projection of might keeps canals and choke points safe for passage. But I understand you and we are not that far apart.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 13, 2016)

The testosterone level is through the roof there Rambo lighten up 

We hired a negotiator, after so many years of war the nation was fed up with war and went out and got that negotiator is simply what I'm saying, his whole demeaner exudes calmness you're not changing a person like that into a Rambo all of a sudden no matter what. Diplomacy is his ideology becuase of who he is...law professor.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The testosterone level is through the roof there Rambo lighten up
> 
> We hired a negotiator, after so many years of war the nation was fed up with war and went out and got that negotiator is simply what I'm saying, his whole demeaner exudes calmness you're not changing a person like that into a Rambo all of a sudden no matter what. Diplomacy is his ideology becuase of who he is...law professor.
> 
> B4L


I think you are confused he is a" community organizer " not a negotiator. He ended up organizing america like it was Chicago. I am surprised he didn't rename the country to the" greater chicago republic". 

Law professor ? I wouldn't hire that idiot for jack shit. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think you are confused he is a" community organizer " not a negotiator. He ended up organizing america like it was Chicago. I am surprised he didn't rename the country to the" greater chicago republic".
> 
> Law professor ? I wouldn't hire that idiot for jack shit. TRUMP!


Not even as a tutor, so that you could obtain that G.E.D. ?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Not even as a tutor, so that you could obtain that G.E.D. ?


lol


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Not even as a tutor, so that you could obtain that G.E.D. ?


What in the fuck would I need a GED for? I am retired and have 6 employee's at the moment paying the bills. I just talked to my son doing 1099's and most of my employee's made over 100k last year. So to me you don't seem very smart pumping that piece of paper like it was gods gift for a good job. TRUMP!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2016)

You guys are arguing with idiots again.

Fortunately Trump is a flash in the pan and he's reaping millions in marketing


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What in the fuck would I need a GED for? I am retired and have 6 employee's at the moment paying the bills. I just talked to my son doing 1099's and most of my employee's made over 100k last year. So to me you don't seem very smart pumping that piece of paper like it was gods gift for a good job. TRUMP!


and to think how further you could have gone


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> See thats the problem and always has been and to be honest USA's down fall from vietnam to North Korea to recent Iraq they have always under estimated there enemy ..
> But when it comes to Russia ,, There scared deep down inside from the nuke armory to there Typhoon class subs that can park off the coast of usa or Akula class you guys got to realize one sub is capable of destroying 1/3 of the world thats one sub holy fuck Eh in A NUCLEAR EVENT
> So yes USA is always cautious when it comes to RUSSIA if you consider them a unworthy you already lost the war lol
> i mean if you really think about it the bigger gun always wins and it appears Russia has always had it right View attachment 3584672


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and to think how further you could have gone


I don't see in your quote where your diploma helped you much. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Fortunately Trump is a flash in the pan and he's reaping millions in marketing


I have been hearing that for a half of year now. How's that working out for you? TRUMP!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 13, 2016)

i hope what i hear is true about kanye west running in 2020 , i hope he gets shot


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't see in your quote where your diploma helped you much. TRUMP!


Without a diploma I would not have been able to get into the USAF, nor get a degree.
Honestly would you want your child to be a high-school drop out ? Stop with the silly talk fisherman


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Without a diploma I would not have been able to get into the USAF, nor get a degree.
> Honestly would you want your child to be a high-school drop out ? Stop with the silly talk fisherman


You are the silly one. My children are well educated so whats your fucking point?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe I've grown cynical, but when I hear people brag on their income I flatly call bullshit. Why? People making jack rarely throw that shit in someone's face

When I read this online, it's always someone replying to an arguement, and they bring up the $$$.

Also, I factor in the intelligence of the person presenting themselves as wealthy, and it's clear they're full of shit, not cash.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Maybe I've grown cynical, but when I hear people brag on their income I flatly call bullshit. Why? People making jack rarely throw that shit in someone's face
> 
> When I read this online, it's always someone replying to an arguement, and they bring up the $$$.
> 
> Also, I factor in the intelligence of the person presenting themselves as wealthy, and it's clear they're full of shit, not cash.


Sorry about your luck. Maybe you can go back to school and work on the resume a little more. TRUMP!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are the silly one. My children are well educated so whats your fucking point?


Well that's good!

Maybe they will help you post so you don't appear to be so uneducated.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are the silly one. My children are well educated so whats your fucking point?


How does an ignorant man know if their children are well educated?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Well that's good!
> 
> Maybe they will help you post so you don't appear to be so uneducated.


Hi Rolli,

Just so you know, My kids are wayyyy to busy for that shit. They would wonder what the fuck I was doing here to be honest. They" would" understand the growing weed part of your forum, but here in the politics section they wouldn't last one minute with your partner poopy pants setting the tone. They just simply wouldn't have time to waste on this kind of entertainment. TRUMP! 

So anyway I hope you are pacing your self for the next few months, because who the hell knows what is going to happen in politics over the next year. Good luck with your choice. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> How does an ignorant man know if their children are well educated?


It would be kinda silly to try to prove anything about someones education to you. You will just have to take my word for that. TRUMP!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi Rolli,
> 
> Just so you know, My kids are wayyyy to busy for that shit. They would wonder what the fuck I was doing here to be honest. They" would" understand the growing weed part of your forum, but here in the politics section they wouldn't last one minute with your partner poopy pants setting the tone. They just simply wouldn't have time to waste on this kind of entertainment. TRUMP!
> 
> So anyway I hope you are pacing your self for the next few months, because who the hell knows what is going to happen in politics over the next year. Good luck with your choice. TRUMP!


What would your educated children say about you calling someone poopy pants?

I think they would put you in a home.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are the silly one. My children are well educated so whats your fucking point?


The lack of a diploma is the reason you're missing the point.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2016)

Thou doth protest too much

What does that tell us.

It's bullshit


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The lack of a diploma is the reason you're missing the point.


And your point makes you look like you would shit on the less fortunate because of a piece of paper. I guess you are above all the underprivileged people that don't achieve what you have over a piece of paper. Typical for a liberal democrat to shit on there own to try and prove a point. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> And your point makes you look like you would shit on the less fortunate because of a piece of paper. I guess you are above all the underprivileged people that don't achieve what you have over a piece of paper. Typical for a liberal democrat to shit on there own to try and prove a point. TRUMP!


Are you getting upset ? a person who drops out of high school is not necessarily coming from a place of underprivileged. 
Did you also know that I'm a registered Republican.
My vote reflects just how much I care about those less fortunate than me, so my vote has to go to the Dems. This Republican party has gone bat shit crazy.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2016)

There's a reason that dude is on Ignore


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Rrog said:


> There's a reason that dude is on Ignore


his stupidity actually makes me laugh.
He's like a real life cartoon fisherman


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did you also know that I'm a registered Republican. My vote reflects just how much I care about those less fortunate than me, so my vote has to go to the Dems. This Republican party has gone bat shit crazy.


Holy doughnuts batman, does ANYONE believe this bullshit for even a second? If you're a registered Republican, it shows EXACTLY why the party has gone bat shit crazy...either that or you lost a bet.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2016)

How the fuck did the Clintons get so wealthy. They weren't wealthy before Bill entered the white house . I just don't trust those people and Bernie is just old man crazy.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Holy doughnuts batman, does ANYONE believe this bullshit for even a second? If you're a registered Republican, it shows EXACTLY why the party has gone bat shit crazy...either that or you lost a bet.


I have been Repuke since my days in the military...over time I became more informed, but still enjoy voting in the Repuke primary.
The party went crazy when Cheney took over...went bat shit crazy when Obama won


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I have been Repuke since my days in the military...over time I became more informed, but still enjoy voting in the Repuke primary.
> The party went crazy when Cheney took over...went bat shit crazy when Obama won


I left because they went progressive. Became an Independent and voted for Perot. Watched the pubs lose their figurative Conservative soul (with a few exceptions) ever since. The Tea Party scratched the surface of the lengths we need to go to, but they are way too constrained in their demands for me to join their fucking club.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I left because they went progressive. Became an Independent and voted for Perot. Watched the pubs lose their figurative Conservative soul (with a few exceptions) ever since. The Tea Party scratched the surface of the lengths we need to go to, but they are way too constrained in their demands for me to join their fucking club.


The Tea Party is/was one of the problems of the party. I guess you actually enjoyed the likes of Michele Bachmann. Pray the gay away


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Are you getting upset ? a person who drops out of high school is not necessarily coming from a place of underprivileged.
> Did you also know that I'm a registered Republican.
> My vote reflects just how much I care about those less fortunate than me, so my vote has to go to the Dems. This Republican party has gone bat shit crazy.


I am not up set. I just think its weird that you would shit on someone that isn't as great as you, according to your paper diploma. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am not up set. I just think its weird that you would shit on someone that isn't as great as you, according to your paper diploma. TRUMP!


who have I shit on* just* because they don't have a high school diploma?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The Tea Party is/was one of the problems of the party. I guess you actually enjoyed the likes of Michele Bachmann. Pray the gay away


Conservatism has precisely nothing to do with religion. The fact you espouse that is a clear indicator you're a hopeless liberal and have ALWAYS been one.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Conservatism has precisely nothing to do with religion. The fact you espouse that is a clear indicator you're a hopeless liberal and have ALWAYS been one.


BULLSHIT.
Conservatives are always bringing up religion. religion plays an important role in shaping the conservative ideology in politics


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Without a diploma I would not have been able to get into the USAF, nor get a degree.
> Honestly would you want your child to be a high-school drop out ? Stop with the silly talk fisherman


It depends, is the child dropping out to pursue a grand opportunity, or to merely be barefoot and pregnant? High school isn't exactly a majestic endeavor. Anyone can get in and anyone can pass. Granted quitters aren't valued for quitting, but often times pursuing entrepreneurial goals requires sacrifice and cost benefit analysis.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Conservatism has precisely nothing to do with religion


sure it does. people think if they are bad they going to hell and if they are good i.e. conservative value system they are going to heaven


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> It depends, is the child dropping out to pursue a grand opportunity, or to merely be barefoot and pregnant? High school isn't exactly a majestic endeavor. Anyone can get in and anyone can pass. Granted quitters aren't valued for quitting, but often times pursuing entrepreneurial goals requires sacrifice and cost benefit analysis.


how many children actually succeed with a high school diploma compared to the ones without.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 13, 2016)

lol Got to love people that think you need a High School Diploma to be Rich or successful let me see here ..
Kirk Kerkorian dropped out of 8th grade he is worth 3 billion,, You know the MGM Grand or international Hotel ..
Owe i like this one Simon Cowell he dropped out of school when he was 16 he made 80 million just last year

Dam i know a young New lawyer that delivers PiZZA cause he cannot get on a Firm
Kids are smart they know how people Value trades / skills so its corporate LAW you know sue the remaining companies that still call America home


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> BULLSHIT.
> Conservatives are always bringing up religion. religion plays an important role in shaping the conservative ideology in politics


I raise your claim of bullshit and raise you COMPLETE BULLSHIT. I'm living proof, I am an anti-theist and nothing within my small government Constitutional Conservative political persuasion conflicts with my contempt for all religions.

Your confusing Republicans with Conservatives, just like most of the Republicans do.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> sure it does. people think if they are bad they going to hell and if they are good i.e. conservative value system they are going to heaven


You're as confused as LF.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I raise your claim of bullshit and raise you COMPLETE BULLSHIT. I'm living proof, I am an anti-theist and nothing within my small government Constitutional Conservative political persuasion conflicts with my contempt for all religions.


you are an exception. I guess you never heard of Religious conservatives
Bush 43 actually said god talks to him

"It's time for us to bring God back to our country," retired neurosurgeon Ben Carson told a campaign forum at Prestonwood Baptist Church near Dallas.

"I believe 2016 is going to be a religious liberty election," said Cruz, a Texas senator

Bush, the son and brother of previous presidents, talked about a "faith journey" that has included a conversion to Catholicism, "a partnership with Jesus Christ" and a commitment to a "culture of life.

Santorum, a former Pennsylvania senator who rode religious support to a narrow win in the 2012 Iowa caucuses, touted his long-time support from evangelical groups

former Arkansas governor and Baptist preacher Huckabee denounced abortion as "uncivilized savagery for which we must repent.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/2015/10/18/prestonwood-baptist-trump-carson-fiorina-carson-bush-cruz-huckabee-santorum/74175226/

All these guys claim to be conservative.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> BULLSHIT.
> Conservatives are always bringing up religion. religion plays an important role in shaping the conservative ideology in politics


Nothing screams intelligence like speaking in absolutes.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> how many children actually succeed with a high school diploma compared to the ones without.


I'm not speaking from a general perspective. Are you incapable of thinking outside of absolute generalizations?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

Saying Conservatism is handcuffed to religion because a bunch of republicans think they are Conservatives and think they speak for those of us who are, is the same as saying liberalism is handcuffed to atheism because a bunch of democrats do the same. If that's the case, you might want to tell all those Jewish, Catholic, Muslim and Christian libs that they need to dump their beliefs or they ain't real libs.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are an exception. I guess you never heard of Religious conservatives
> Bush 43 actually said god talks to him
> 
> "It's time for us to bring God back to our country," retired neurosurgeon Ben Carson told a campaign forum at Prestonwood Baptist Church near Dallas.
> ...


Well fuck me, FIVE whole examples? Well, that proves ALL Conservatives MUST be christians. 

Your last sentence speaks volumes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

would you not agree that liberals founded this country to escape religion and government? they wanted separation of church and state.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> who have I shit on* just* because they don't have a high school diploma?


Well it sounds like anybody against your point of view. You call them drop outs like they are not worthy of your excellence and diploma packing smartness. TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> BULLSHIT.
> Conservatives are always bringing up religion. religion plays an important role in shaping the conservative ideology in politics


So there are no religious liberals?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

being a christian means you can't think for yourself. you need others or a book to tell you how to behave.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> would you not agree that liberals founded this country to escape religion and government? they wanted separation of church and state.


Pathetic attempt at a trap. If you have proof of the Pilgrims' political leanings, I'd love to see it. They were seeking religious freedom and apparently the sexual depravity of their homeland. Fools.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> being a christian means you can't think for yourself. you need others or a book to tell you how to behave.


I think you mean ALL religions. Careful, your bigotry is showing from under your dress.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are an exception. I guess you never heard of Religious conservatives
> Bush 43 actually said god talks to him
> 
> "It's time for us to bring God back to our country," retired neurosurgeon Ben Carson told a campaign forum at Prestonwood Baptist Church near Dallas.
> ...


Hillary and bernie believe in god. At least they say they do. I kinda think Hillary is more into alternative deities...


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So there are no religious liberals?


His diploma makes him think that there probably isn't any. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> would you not agree that liberals founded this country to escape religion and government? they wanted separation of church and state.


Go back to school.. the people who left England were majorly religious. They wanted freedom to choose what religion to follow or not follow.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> If you have proof of the Pilgrims' political leanings


separation of church and state? ever hear of that? 

you'd choke on what i got under my dress.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

Books.. who needs those... best to go through life stubbing your toe on every mistake already made rather than actually l learning anything.

Where did you learn about the pilgrims? On a drunk history episode?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> being a christian means you can't think for yourself. you need others or a book to tell you how to behave.


Thats sounds a lot like the muslim book. Which book would you want to fly with is the problem. lol TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> the people who left England were majorly religious. They wanted freedom to choose what religion to follow or not follow.


i should go back to school? if they are majorly religious, why would they not want to follow a religion? and england at the time was protestant. hardly any other religions were popular.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i should go back to school? if they are majorly religious, why would they not want to follow a religion? and england at the time was protestant. hardly any other religions were popular.


Read a book. Google it.

It is very well known that the pilgrims left England because they were not happy with the church and believed it to have shifted from the teachings of christ.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Thats sounds a lot like the muslim book. Which book would you want to fly with is the problem. lol TRUMP!


i fly with the book of reality. the earth is really old and god didn't create the heavens and earth.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

People in England were arrested for not conforming to England's church. 

So many left to find a freedom of religious choice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Read a book. Google it.
> 
> It is very well known that the pilgrims left England because they were not happy with the church and believed it to have shifted from the teachings of christ.


proof?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i fly with the book of reality. the earth is really old and god didn't create the heavens and earth.


Doesn't sound to me like you have read very many books at all.

Such a huge gap in your knowledge of the pilgrims.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 13, 2016)

Quite often, those on the left of the political spectrum dismiss conservative ideology as the product of religious fervor.

At first blush, this makes sense. After all, the conservative movement is populated by people of faith. Christians, Evangelicals and Catholics tend to embrace the key aspects of conservatism, which include limited government, financial discipline, free enterprise, a strong national defense and traditional family values.
This is why many conservative Christians side with Republicanism politically. The Republican Party is most associated with championing these conservative values.

Members of the Jewish faith, on the other hand, tend to drift toward the Democratic party because history supports it, not because of a particular ideology.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> proof?


Read a fucking book or Google it. Stop tying your hands. The knowledge is a second away for those who seek it.

Simple Google search or you can remain ignorant.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People in England were arrested for not conforming to England's church.
> 
> So many left to find a freedom of religious choice.


most of the founding fathers were either atheists or agnostics. what book do you get your info from? the bible?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Read a fucking book or Google it. Stop tying your hands. The knowledge is a second away for those who seek it.
> 
> Simple Google search or you can remain ignorant.


link? i don't have a computer nearby.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Simple Google search


like how carson wanted to get rid of medicare but you couldn't find that info??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> link? i don't have a computer nearby.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/47688.stm


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> I'm not speaking from a general perspective. Are you incapable of thinking outside of absolute generalizations?


I'm a big supporter of our youth and education. You will never hear me say it is ok to be a high school drop out. I will never glamorize dropping out of high school.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> like how carson wanted to get rid of medicare but you couldn't find that info??


He has laid his plan out very clearly for those who cared to listen. Nay sayers don't usually listen to his speeches or view his plans.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary and bernie believe in god. At least they say they do. I kinda think Hillary is more into alternative deities...


but they don't try to govern by there believes in a god.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

The perception that religious people are blind sheep is false.

Religious people will question their church, faith, practices and so on. They do this within all religion.

Individuals have a personal interpretation of their faith and explore it with questions. 

Sure there are dumb sheep in religion but you also see that in politics, school, sports..


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 13, 2016)

While it's fair to say that most conservatives use faith as a guiding principle, most try to keep it out of political discourse, recognizing it as something intensely personal. Conservatives often will say that the Constitution guarantees its citizens freedom of religion, not freedom _from_ religion.

In fact, there is plenty of historic evidence that proves, despite Thomas Jefferson's famous quote about "a wall of separation between church and state," the Founding Fathers expected religion and religious groups to play an important role in the development of the nation.

The religion clauses of the First Amendment guarantee the free exercise of religion, while at the same time protecting the nation's citizens from religious oppression. The religion clauses also ensure that the federal government cannot be overtaken by one particular religious group because Congress cannot legislate one way or another on an "establishment" of religion. This precludes a national religion but also prevents the government from interfering with religions of any kind.

For contemporary conservatives, the rule of thumb is that practicing faith publicly is reasonable, but proselytizing in public is not.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/47688.stm


thanks.
In 1593, the English parliament outlawed independent congregations. Attendance of English (Anglican) church services was made obligatory. 
exactly what i said. they wanted separation of church and state.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> but they don't try to govern by there believes in a god.


Debatable. I personally don't think Hillary is a practicing christian. I think her profession of faith is just a show.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> thanks.
> In 1593, the English parliament outlawed independent congregations. Attendance of English (Anglican) church services was made obligatory.
> exactly what i said. they wanted separation of church and state.


post 3714


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i fly with the book of reality. the earth is really old and god didn't create the heavens and earth.


I just looked up that book and can see where you are coming from. good luck

















See this image

*Book of Reality (Diadem Series) Paperback – February 8, 2006*
by John Peel 3 customer reviews
Book 9 of 10 in the Diadem Series



Hardcover 
— 

15 Used from $3.606 New from $4.49

Note: This item is only available from third-party sellers (see all offers).


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> thanks.
> In 1593, the English parliament outlawed independent congregations. Attendance of English (Anglican) church services was made obligatory.
> exactly what i said. they wanted separation of church and state.


That doesn't make them athiests. Read more.

Separation of church and state does not mean statesmen can not be religious. It means the state can not tell you which or how to practice religion.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

Meaning the majority of them were escaping persecution for their practice of christianity.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

TRUMP! rally at 7.00 pm CST. Its in Florida. enjoy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That doesn't make them athiests. Read more.
> 
> Separation of church and state does not mean statesmen can not be religious. It means the state can not tell you which or how to practice religion.


i said alot were atheist and agnostics. pretty much everybody that wasn't following the official religion of England wanted out.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP! rally at 7.00 pm CST. Its in Florida. enjoy.


awesome! got time to wash my white robe! it got soot on it from the last trump rally/cross burnin!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i said alot were atheist and agnostics. pretty much everybody that wasn't following the official religion of England wanted out.


Not following the religion of England DOES NOT equal athiests/agnostics. 

They were christians.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Debatable. I personally don't think Hillary is a practicing christian. I think her profession of faith is just a show.


On the whole most dems don't wear there religion on their sleeves like your republicans.



edit: were-wear


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> While it's fair to say that most conservatives use faith as a guiding principle, most try to keep it out of political discourse, recognizing it as something intensely personal. Conservatives often will say that the Constitution guarantees its citizens freedom of religion, not freedom _from_ religion.
> 
> In fact, there is plenty of historic evidence that proves, despite Thomas Jefferson's famous quote about "a wall of separation between church and state," the Founding Fathers expected religion and religious groups to play an important role in the development of the nation.
> 
> ...


oh please.
Bush 43 ran the nation on his religious believes, whilst god was talking to him


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> On the whole most dems don't were there religion on their sleeves like your republicans.


One of a very few things I like about the dems.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Well fuck me, FIVE whole examples? Well, that proves ALL Conservatives MUST be christians.
> 
> Your last sentence speaks volumes.


more example than you would ever show Mr. NoLink
Everyone of my examples have one common desire. To become POTUS. 
kinda SCaRy


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> One of a very few things I like about the dems.


Please make up your mind


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> oh please.
> Bush 43 ran the nation on his religious believes, whilst god was talking to him



And Barak folded his Muslim hands while everyone else had their hands on their hearts. For all to see. People have different religions and actions.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> And Barak folded his Muslim hands while everyone else had their hands on their hearts. For all to see. People have different religions and actions.


was this before or after he moved from Kenya


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 13, 2016)

wow i was just reading which ever president wins is going to abolish the state mj laws and strictly impose Federal law


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP! rally at 7.00 pm CST. Its in Florida. enjoy.


next week you will be on Cruz nuts


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> wow i was just reading which ever president wins is going to abolish the state mj laws and strictly impose Federal law


link


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> separation of church and state? ever hear of that?
> 
> you'd choke on what i got under my dress.


Brother, your grasp of history, the Pilgrims and our founding fathers is incredibly lacking. It appears you get most of your information from liberal cesspools. You might want to take some time and actually read some of their correspondence and arguments for yourself. 

I only appears like I'm choking when I can't catch my breath from laughing so hard.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 13, 2016)

Holy crap it makes sense that they kept it still Federally illegal to grow MJ and now when new president comes in its going down WTF 
In other words they had everyone by the balls all along


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> awesome! got time to wash my white robe! it got soot on it from the last trump rally/cross burnin!


Wrong rally. I guess I didn't read any of your book. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> next week you will be on Cruz nuts


Next week I will still be on a big rock in the middle of nowhere. And besides that I don't eat that cake, too expensive.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary and bernie believe in god. At least they say they do. I kinda think Hillary is more into alternative deities...


If by "alternative deities" you mean the Dark Side.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Please make up your mind


Haven't changed it. I'm an anti-theist, I despise religion and feel pity and thinly disguised contempt for the zealots that practice it. Fortunately, my political Conservatism doesn't require any such nonsense to uphold. 

Wherever either party happens to intersect my beliefs and/or agenda, I give them full credit, despite the stupidity of their positions on other topics. There is nothing but consistency in my process.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> wow i was just reading which ever president wins is going to abolish the state mj laws and strictly impose Federal law


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Haven't changed it. I'm an anti-theist, I despise religion and feel pity and thinly disguised contempt for the zealots that practice it. Fortunately, my political Conservatism doesn't require any such nonsense to uphold.
> 
> Wherever either party happens to intersect my beliefs and/or agenda, I give them full credit, despite the stupidity of their positions on other topics. There is nothing but consistency in my process.


as long as you understand your conservative republican party are more geared toward governing according to there religious believes


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> One of a very few things I like about the dems.


It's hard to wear anything on your sleeve when you've left your sleeves at home for #Slut Walk 2016.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> It's hard to wear anything on your sleeve when you've left your sleeves at home for #Slut Walk 2016.


WOW you actually took the time to type that bullshit


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WOW you actually took the time to type that bullshit


So long as you take the time to respond, my bullshit transcends time and space.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> as long as you understand your conservative republican party are more geared toward governing according to there religious believes


As stated, I'm not a republican, they're not my party. They're also not Conservatives, regardless of how many times they claim to be. Will I admit that religious zealots talk about god quite a bit, while not practicing what they preach...you bet. But, they exist in almost equal numbers on both sides of the aisle. Case in point, Dear Leader or even better, Nancy fucking Pelosi...lol. Almost all of them play the god card on a regular basis.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> As stated, I'm not a republican, they're not my party. They're also not Conservatives, regardless of how many times they claim to be. Will I admit that religious zealots talk about god quite a bit, while not practicing what they preach...you bet. But, they exist in almost equal numbers on both sides of the aisle. Case in point, Dear Leader or even better, Nancy fucking Pelosi...lol. Almost all of them play the god card on a regular basis.


So when did the Republican party stop being conservative ?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> So long as you take the time to respond my bullshit transcends time and space.


so does your idiocy


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> link


Fuck I read that TOO!

I'm in Canada. Most of my news is CBC and BBC...Hmmm...where was that?



2ANONYMOUS said:


> Holy crap it makes sense that they kept it still Federally illegal to grow MJ and now when new president comes in its going down WTF
> In other words they had everyone by the balls all along



Was it The Guardian UK? Damn....too much weed I can't remember....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So when did the Republican party stop being conservative ?


When they started imposing more federal government on us and writing laws that violated our constitutional rights.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Fuck I read that TOO!
> 
> I'm in Canada. Most of my news is CBC and BBC...Hmmm...where was that?
> 
> ...


When you find a link, let me know. Could have been The Onion


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When they started imposing more federal government on us and writing laws that violated our constitutional rights.


when was this ?


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When you find a link, let me know. Could have been The Onion


I dont think so. FAK.

I love the Onion though!!!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I dont think


ok


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ok


Oh cuuuuute? 

I hope you are just being your regular self and you don't have a cock up your ass about me like some of the douches here.

Jury is out...


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Oh cuuuuute?
> 
> I hope you are just being your regular self and you don't have a cock up your ass about me like some of the douches here.
> 
> Jury is out...


I was just being funny. I actually know nothing about you, but seriously find that link


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I was just being funny. I actually know nothing about you, but seriously find that link


Don't boss me!

hahah


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It would be kinda silly to try to prove anything about someones education to you. You will just have to take my word for that. TRUMP!


My point was made for me. Thanks.


Rrog said:


> There's a reason that dude is on Ignore


you know what? I'm going there too. Just like @Rob Roy . The guy has nothing to say. Boring, boring, boring.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> was this before or after he moved from Kenya



He`s an American born, partial raised. He meets qualifications to be President.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2016)

Ultimately it's so much more enjoyable to be here without their constant nonsense, badgering and baiting.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> wow i was just reading which ever president wins is going to abolish the state mj laws and strictly impose Federal law



Will they also use the SCOTUS to create new laws and redefine words ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

As CinC, I hope to god that Donald Trump doesn`t let shit like this happen.

It`s fucking unbelievable.


http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ex-marine-can-wear-medals-he-didn’t-earn-a-court-calls-it-free-speech/ar-CCvR7i?li=BBnb7Kz

I don`t got a dog in this fight but I`d still slap the shit outta someone doing it. And this mutherfucker served! I don`t care if he was a truck mechanic or cook, he still served, but ya don`t fucking do this.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> As CinC, I hope to god that Donald Trump doesn`t let shit like this happen.
> 
> It`s fucking unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Who are you blaming for this fuckery ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Who are you blaming for this fuckery ?



The Federal Judge that can`t first and foremost, and the CinC that can regardless of Party. If I wear a police badge I get arrested if I claim to be a cop. The fakes need to be different color or something maybe a yellow dot on it, something that declares it`s not authentic.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 13, 2016)

The yellow heart is awarded to U.S. combat troops who show courageous restraint before firing on the enemy


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The yellow heart is awarded to U.S. combat troops who show courageous restraint before firing on the enemy



We need to always give credit where credit is due,....and that was fucking funny..............


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> We need to always give credit where credit is due,....and that was fucking funny..............


So are you saying that Sargent Bowe Bergdahl does not deserve the yellow heart for showing courageous restraint while working with the Taliban? Who's better than him?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 14, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So are you saying that Sargent Bowe Bergdahl does not deserve the yellow heart for showing courageous restraint while working with the Taliban? Who's better than him?



Um,...Brian Williams ?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think you are confused he is a" community organizer " not a negotiator. He ended up organizing america like it was Chicago. I am surprised he didn't rename the country to the" greater chicago republic".
> 
> Law professor ? I wouldn't hire that idiot for jack shit. TRUMP!


Tsk, Tsk, Tsk...call him what you will; it's undeniable he was a law professor at harvard law school and yes, organizer so which one of those tidbits leave you to believe he's not the negotiating type?

I'd rather have a negotiator than a narcissist speaking for me Thank you very much, go ask those 10 sailors who were held by Iran.

Reagan was known as the negotiator, whats wrong with negotiating?

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

Don't forget he also taught at the University of Chicago Law School.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 14, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Tsk, Tsk, Tsk...call him what you will; it's undeniable he was a law professor at harvard law school and yes, organizer so which one of those tidbits leave you to believe he's not the negotiating type?
> 
> I'd rather have a negotiator than a narcissist speaking for me Thank you very much, go ask those 10 sailors who were held by Iran.
> 
> ...


If you were to think about the 150 billion Iran is getting in a few days you would understand why they let the sailors go. Other than that what has he negotiated that was worth a shit? TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If you were to think about the 150 billion Iran is getting in a few days you would understand why they let the sailors go. Other than that what has he negotiated that was worth a shit? I'M A CHUMP!


Yeah except it got 10 US sailors out in a jiffy, and will bring Iran more moderation, which in the long run will mean a less radicalized Iran. You may want to check sources.

WASHINGTON -- Iran will receive approximately $55 billion in sanctions relief once the nuclear deal is implemented, said Treasury Secretary Jack Lew -- a fraction of the $150 billion that critics of the agreement have claimed will go to the country.

“There is a lot of discussion out there that Iran is going to somehow get $150 billion as soon as sanctions are lifted. That is incorrect,” said Lew, speaking at a breakfast hosted by the Christian Science Monitor on Wednesday. He explained that Iran will not be able to access much of its money that has been locked up overseas due to sanctions because the money has already been committed elsewhere.

Last week, Lew told a group of senators that over $20 billion of Iran’s frozen assets has already been committed to infrastructure projects with China, and that Iran owes an additional "tens of billions" of dollars on nonperforming loans to its energy and banking sectors.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Yeah except it got 10 US sailors out in a jiffy, and will bring Iran more moderation, which in the long run will mean a less radicalized Iran. Maybe if you went to college you'd know this...
> 
> Also maybe if you went to college you'd know how to check sources.
> 
> ...


150 billion / 55 billion. What difference does it make at this point? TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> 150 billion / 55 billion. What difference does it make at this point? TRUMP!


About 100 billion.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> About 100 billion.


If your education was worth a shit you would of come up with 95 billion. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If your education was worth a shit you would of come up with 95 billion. TRUMP!









Since you said "What's the difference between 150/55 billion."


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 14, 2016)

What are you thinking?

They don't teach how to recognize humor until 12th grade English class.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 14, 2016)

@2ANONYMOUS 

 

Hi.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So there are no religious liberals?


yes there are, but in order to be considered a good republican conservative, you better believe in god and little baby Jesus. Not the same to be liberal 

I like what you did with your hair.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 14, 2016)

rollitup said:


> What are you thinking?
> 
> They don't teach how to recognize humor until 12th grade English class.


he was long gone by then


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> he was long gone by then


To be honest, I was gone by then. But for the people that stuck it out I provided some above average jobs for them. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 14, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Pathetic attempt at a trap. If you have proof of the Pilgrims' political leanings, I'd love to see it. They were seeking religious freedom and apparently the sexual depravity of their homeland. Fools.


it's all politics


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> it's all *OPINIONS*


Fixed it for you!


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 14, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Tsk, Tsk, Tsk...call him what you will; it's undeniable he was a law professor at harvard law school and yes, organizer so which one of those tidbits leave you to believe he's not the negotiating type?
> 
> I'd rather have a negotiator than a narcissist speaking for me Thank you very much, go ask those 10 sailors who were held by Iran.
> 
> ...



No negotiations took place, the distress signal went out, under maritime laws, they were detained for entering Iranian waters under that distress, Iran can only hold them until US Navy picks them up and they may or may not meet in Iranian waters.

It would be different had no distress went out.

Standard routine.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 14, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Tsk, Tsk, Tsk...call him what you will; it's undeniable he was a law professor at harvard law school and yes, organizer so which one of those tidbits leave you to believe he's not the negotiating type?


The fact he wasn't a law professor, nor was it at Harvard* aside, the answer is BOTH.

I wouldn't hire him to negotiate for the steam off a free lunch.

*Senior Lecturer, University of Chicago Law School


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Yeah except it got 10 US sailors out in a jiffy, and will bring Iran more moderation, which in the long run will mean a less radicalized Iran. You may want to check sources.
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Iran will receive approximately $55 billion in sanctions relief once the nuclear deal is implemented, said Treasury Secretary Jack Lew -- a fraction of the $150 billion that critics of the agreement have claimed will go to the country.
> 
> ...


Iran is a theocracy and those mullahs are a piece of work. I'd be careful before I ascribed rational self interest to their behavior. There is nothing wrong with trying to negotiate with them but leave plenty of rope at the end of that line for a quick exit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> The fact he wasn't a law professor, nor was it at Harvard* aside, the answer is BOTH.
> 
> I wouldn't hire him to negotiate for the steam off a free lunch.
> 
> *Senior Lecturer, University of Chicago Law School


A retired used car salesman would be unlikely to be able to afford anybody like him. And since when do you negotiate over anything except maybe the price of that 1990 El Dorado?


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Iran is a theocracy and those mullahs are a piece of work. I'd be careful before I ascribed rational self interest to their behavior. There is nothing wrong with trying to negotiate with them but leave plenty of rope at the end of that line for a quick exit.


Wait until the sanctions are lifted and public attitudes soften...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Wait until the sanctions are lifted and public attitudes soften...


Yeah and their paramilitary is disbanded...


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> The fact he wasn't a law professor, nor was it at Harvard* aside, the answer is BOTH.
> 
> I wouldn't hire him to negotiate for the steam off a free lunch.
> 
> *Senior Lecturer, University of Chicago Law School


Ffs you don't know how academia works. A lecturer is synonymous with an Associate Professor here in the United States, so yes he taught constitutional law at the University of Chicago Law School and was a professor there. A lecturer does not have tenure or research obligations like an ordinary professor would.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes, everybody knows that ...


ulp! maybe not.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Ffs you don't know how academia works. A lecturer is synonymous with an Associate Professor here in the United States, so yes he taught constitutional law at the University of Chicago Law School and was a professor there. A lecturer does not have tenure or research obligations like an ordinary professor would.



Do you mean like Vince McMahon`s business office for lectures in Harvard University ?


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 14, 2016)

Trump offers Ted Cruz to be his VP running mate, and he accepted.

Trump/Cruz ticket 2016!!!!!!!!!!
Going all the way baby


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump offers Ted Cruz to be his VP running mate, and he accepted.
> 
> Trump/Cruz ticket 2016!!!!!!!!!!
> Going all the way baby


You're about as late with this as Trump asking for our sailor's release. Actually, you're later.

"Donald Trump on Tuesday named Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) when asked about his possible running mate in 2016.

“Ted Cruz is now agreeing with me 100 percent,” he said when asked about his vice presidential pick, according to Lifezette.

“Well, I like him,” Trump told radio host Laura Ingraham during her broadcast. “He’s backed everything I’ve said.”"

I heard Trump wants to make California a US State and make Mexico pay for it, while taking down the Berlin Wall and giving Hong Kong back to China from the Brits.

Cruz just retweeted this

https://twitter.com/jib170/status/687818177896693760

"The next command and chief is on stage" - @tedcruz @CRNC



OddBall1st said:


> Do you mean like Vince McMahon`s business office for lectures in Harvard University ?


What are you on about? Vince McMahon doesn't have an office in Harvard.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> A retired used car salesman would be unlikely to be able to afford anybody like him. And since when do you negotiate over anything except maybe the price of that 1990 El Dorado?


If he charged what he's worth, I'd haggle his price down from one, to half a pubic hair.

The used car salesman line is cute, at least you got the retired correct.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You're about as late with this as Trump asking for our sailor's release. Actually, you're later.
> 
> "Donald Trump on Tuesday named Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) when asked about his possible running mate in 2016.
> 
> ...



Um, maybe Carolina University, but he does business lectures but is not a professor at the place. Like Barry`s lectures.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Ffs you don't know how academia works. A lecturer is synonymous with an Associate Professor here in the United States, so yes he taught constitutional law at the University of Chicago Law School and was a professor there. A lecturer does not have tenure or research obligations like an ordinary professor would.


On the contrary, I know exactly how it works. He wasn't a professor by any definition of the term, other than the one apologists made up to cover his lie. He could call himself an astronaut because he rode Space Mountain at Disney World and there would be a gaggle of libs lining up to explain how he was technically correct.

Can we agree that the University of Chicago Law School is, in fact, not Harvard?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> On the contrary, I know exactly how it works. He wasn't a professor by any definition of the term, other than the one apologists made up to cover his lie. He could call himself an astronaut because he rode Space Mountain at Disney World and there would be a gaggle of libs lining up to explain how he was technically correct.
> 
> Can we agree that the University of Chicago Law School is, in fact, not Harvard?


lec·tur·er
ˈlek(t)SHərər/
noun
a person who gives lectures, especially as a profession.
synonyms: university teacher, college teacher, professor, tutor, educator; More
a member of a college or university faculty, especially one without tenure or one that ranks below assistant professor.

You'd look less like an idiot if you didn't respond and let my point stand. A lecturer is synonymous - do you need me to define that too? - with professor. The only difference is that a lecturer does not have tenure or research obligations. Lecturers fill the same role as professors.

Oh we can totally agree on that. University of Chicago Law School is still ranked #4 in the nation with a 15% acceptance rate.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

Actually I'm going to just do that, since you failed to understand the first time around.

syn·on·y·mous
səˈnänəməs/
_adjective_

(of a word or phrase) having the same or nearly the same meaning as another word or phrase in the same language.
"aggression is often taken as *synonymous with* violence"
closely associated with or suggestive of something.
"his deeds had made his name synonymous with victory"


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 14, 2016)

Those definitions are not conservative enough for him to believe them!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You're about as late with this as Trump asking for our sailor's release. Actually, you're later.
> 
> "Donald Trump on Tuesday named Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) when asked about his possible running mate in 2016.
> 
> ...


What I posted and the information you posted are not the same thing. I'm well aware of what Trump said on Tuesday.
Reading that post was a waste of my time. A few seconds of my life gone forever. Thanks a lot


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> What I posted and the information you posted are not the same thing. I'm well aware of what Trump said on Tuesday.
> Reading that post was a waste of my time. A few seconds of my life gone forever. Thanks a lot


You're welcome. I've yet to see anything from the Cruz campaign saying he's conceded and accepted.

Edited to add: When/if I do, I will write, "Sorry Not GOP, you were right."


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You're welcome. I've yet to see anything from the Cruz campaign saying he's conceded and accepted.
> 
> Edited to add: When/if I do, I will write, "Sorry Not GOP, you were right."


Cruz is keeping his options open at this time. It's understandable being VP is Plan B for Ted, but it answers questions people have been asking about who Trump would like as a running partner, and if Ted would consider VP over senator.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Cruz is keeping his options open at this time. It's understandable being VP is Plan B for Ted, but it answers questions people have been asking about who Trump would like as a running partner, and if Ted would consider VP over senator.


When I was looking it up I also read something about Trump maybe considering him for a SCOTUS appointee too.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> one that ranks below assistant professor.


You should read your own posts. According to you, an individual who ranks BELOW an ASSISTANT PROFESSOR is conveniently and magically given the title of professor when it refers to Dear Leader. Hmm, what ranks BELOW an ASSISTANT PROFESSOR...I know, not a professor at all. Thanks for backing my argument.




pnwmystery said:


> nearly the same meaning as another word


You're really awful at making any kind of definitive point, aren't you? Does nearly the same mean exactly the same to you? So, he was nearly a professor because he was a lecturer?

I'm a trader by definition. A merchant or dealer of goods. Trader is SYNONYMOUS with stockbroker. Wow, alert Goldman Sachs, I'm a fucking stockbroker according to pnwmystery's criteria. 

Maybe, you wouldn't look like such an idiot if you didn't talk back to your betters.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You should read your own posts. According to you, an individual who ranks BELOW an ASSISTANT PROFESSOR is conveniently and magically given the title of professor when it refers to Dear Leader. Hmm, what ranks BELOW an ASSISTANT PROFESSOR...I know, not a professor at all. Thanks for backing my argument.
> 
> You're really awful at making any kind of definitive point, aren't you? Does nearly the same mean exactly the same to you? So, he was nearly a professor because he was a lecturer?
> 
> ...


You thinking you're my better is fucking laughable. A lecturer fills the same position in a university or a college as a professor the only difference is tenure and research. Go back to your trailer, I'd explain it further but it I'd be wasting time trying to explain it to a child.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You thinking you're my better is fucking laughable. A lecturer fills the same position in a university or a college as a professor. Go back to your trailer, I'd explain it further but it I'd be wasting time trying to explain it to a child.


Shh, I'm planning my trip to NY, now that I'm a stockbroker and all. You couldn't afford my detached garage.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Shh, I'm planning my trip to NY, now that I'm a stockbroker and all. You couldn't afford my detached garage.


Oh, so you don't even live in a trailer you live in a detached garage.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh, so you don't even live in a trailer you live in a detached garage.


That's right and we know that garage is SYNONYMOUS with service department. I live in the Ford dealership that I own and operate.

Mongoloid.


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 15, 2016)

wow haven't heard Mongoloid in a long time. Thats a cunt move. You just lost any thought of getting your point across with one word. Fail. Guess Pnw was right. You are a child.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> wow haven't heard Mongoloid in a long time. Thats a cunt move. You just lost any thought of getting your point across with one word. Fail. Guess Pnw was right. You are a child.


Yeah, didn't hear you chiming in when he was letting the first insults fly. Fortunately, you aren't the arbiter of who wins or loses...liberal stooge hypocrite.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> you aren't the arbiter of who wins or loses


Obama was a constitutional law professor at the university of Chicago, that's what they call a fact, you lost. 

Just like who you want to win will lose the next election


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 15, 2016)

Well good to know your not the better person. And your right, i didnt go back through the 50 pages of crap. just the last one. and i see you being a fucktard. And then you say this, and confirm for me what kind of tool you are. Well done. I suspect you will reply to this with some sort of insult. 


MuyLocoNC said:


> Yeah, didn't hear you chiming in when he was letting the first insults fly. Fortunately, you aren't the arbiter of who wins or loses...liberal stooge hypocrite.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Well good to know your not the better person. And your right, i didnt go back through the 50 pages of crap. just the last one. and i see you being a fucktard. And then you say this, and confirm for me what kind of tool you are. Well done. I suspect you will reply to this with some sort of insult.


No need, you've identified yourself perfectly through your hypocrisy.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Obama was a constitutional law professor at the university of Chicago, that's what they call a fact, you lost.
> 
> Just like who you want to win will lose the next election


Your grasp of what is and isn't fact has been proven highly suspect in the last few days. He was a lecturer...period. 

And I'm firmly on record for Clinton or Sanders.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Your grasp of what is and isn't fact has been proven highly suspect in the last few days. He was a lecturer...period.
> 
> And I'm firmly on record for Clinton or Sanders.


Then don't be surprised how far your semantics argument gets you

Liberal Bias


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then don't be surprised how far your semantics argument gets you
> 
> Liberal Bias


It got me all the way to a victory obvious enough that two libs had to try to come to pwn's defense. He used the synonymous argument, I simply destroyed his argument by demonstrating its absurdity.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, you win again. You are right, and everyone else is wrong.

Many of us recognize your grandiose delusions as an indication of mental instability.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 15, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, you win again. You are right, and everyone else is wrong.
> 
> Many of us recognize your grandiose delusions as an indication of mental instability.


Hi Rolli,

You still sleeping Good? TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Your grasp of what is and isn't fact has been proven highly suspect in the last few days. He was a lecturer...period.
> 
> And I'm firmly on record for Clinton or Sanders.


since your grip on reality is suspect, from univ of chicago law school itself: 

he Law School has received many media requests about Barack Obama, especially about his status as "Senior Lecturer."

From 1992 until his election to the U.S. Senate in 2004, Barack Obama served as a professor in the Law School. He was a Lecturer from 1992 to 1996. He was a Senior Lecturer from 1996 to 2004, during which time he taught three courses per year. Senior Lecturers are considered to be members of the Law School faculty and are regarded as professors, although not full-time or tenure-track. The title of Senior Lecturer is distinct from the title of Lecturer, which signifies adjunct status. Like Obama, each of the Law School's Senior Lecturers has high-demand careers in politics or public service, which prevent full-time teaching. Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined.

you're an idiot, period.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP!


this just in...

cruz to appoint the donald to the supreme court to deal only with bankruptcies.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 15, 2016)

Speaking of victories, The threat of Donald Trump has reached North Korea, ...taking no chances, they wish to conclude Nuclear testing by way of a treaty. With China strong arming North Korean Government, the last thing they need is to have a weaker Superpower swing a second strong arm in their direction.

I hope North Korea can have a positive relation with the United States. But we`ll see how it pans out...........


http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/nkorea-calls-for-peace-treaty-halt-to-exercises-to-end-nuclear-tests/ar-BBofrbQ?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The threat of Donald Trump


is he gonna rape kim jong un's wife? or force NK into bankruptcy?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> this just in...
> 
> cruz to appoint the donald to the supreme court to deal only with bankruptcies.


Hello,

THIS JUST IN,

You would need to be a lawyer for that kind of work. And besides that he is to rich for that kind of work, just so you know. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> It got me all the way to a victory obvious enough that two libs had to try to come to pwn's defense. He used the synonymous argument, I simply destroyed his argument by demonstrating its absurdity.


You didn't destroy a thing, I let my argument stand and no one came to my defense - they only called you out. Your only argument was incorrect. "Garage = service department, they're synonymous and I'm a stock broker because I'm a trader ergo you're wrong." It's a straw man. I told you that many times in a University they only have so many positions available for professors. So they then hire Adjunct/Associate Professors (who do research and are on a tenure track to become a professor), but they can only have so many of _those_. So then they higher lecturers, who do the same thing (teach) but do not have research obligations and are not on a tenure track. As rkymtnman pointed out, the University of Chicago Law School said the _same exact thing_ I've been saying.

If you really want to play semantics, no a service department is not synonymous with a garage. A service _station_ is synonymous with a garage, but a service _station_ and a service _department_ are two different things technically speaking.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> is he gonna rape kim jong un's wife? or force NK into bankruptcy?



Um, he hasn`t been elected yet so,


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> since your grip on reality is suspect, from univ of chicago law school itself:
> 
> he Law School has received many media requests about Barack Obama, especially about his status as "Senior Lecturer."
> 
> ...


And yet, still not a professor, not even the level of an assistant professor. Just a lecturer, nothing more. Not even getting into the reality that his lectures wouldn't be worth a squirt of piss.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> And yet, still not a professor, not even the level of an assistant professor. Just a lecturer, nothing more. Not even getting into the reality that his lectures wouldn't be worth a squirt of piss.


"Senior Lecturers are considered to be members of the Law School faculty and are regarded as professors... The title of Senior Lecturer is distinct from the title of Lecturer, which signifies adjunct status.... Several times during his *12 years as a professor* in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined."

http://www.law.uchicago.edu/media


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> he is to rich for that kind of work


why is he willing to take a pay cut to be president?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> And yet, still not a professor, not even the level of an assistant professor. Just a lecturer, nothing more. Not even getting into the reality that his lectures wouldn't be worth a squirt of piss.


wow, you're a special kind of "slow" adult huh? 

were your parents related by chance? or lived under power lines? 

do you have any of your lectures on video or audio so we could all see/hear them?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> why is he willing to take a pay cut to be president?


Trump?...for the glory & to improve his 'Brand'...


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> why is he willing to take a pay cut to be president?


Well, To make America great again. TRUMP!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You didn't destroy a thing, I let my argument stand and no one came to my defense - they only called you out. Your only argument was incorrect. "Garage = service department, they're synonymous and I'm a stock broker because I'm a trader ergo you're wrong." It's a straw man. I told you that many times in a University they only have so many positions available for professors. So they then higher Adjunct/Associate Professors (who do research and are on a tenure track to become a professor), but they can only have so many of _those_. So then they higher lecturers, who do the same thing (teach) but do not have research obligations and are not on a tenure track. As rkymtnman pointed out, the University of Chicago Law School said the _same exact thing_ I've been saying.
> 
> If you really want to play semantics, no a service department is not synonymous with a garage. A service _station_ is synonymous with a garage, but a service _station_ and a service _department_ are two different things technically speaking.


So, he's not a professor and he's not an adjunct/associate professor which means he's NOT a professor. He's a lecturer, that's his title and you freely admit there are several distinctions between the two. It's not semantics, it's a distinct difference and a different official title. That's a long trip to get to you admitting I'm correct.

Actually, I found several that specifically listed SERVICE DEPARTMENT, so you're wrong again, technically and figuratively.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, To make America great again. TRUMP!


why would any woman vote for trump?...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> why would any woman vote for trump?...


they won't get the chance. he won't get the nomination.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, you win again. You are right, and everyone else is wrong.
> 
> Many of us recognize your grandiose delusions as an indication of mental instability.


Not everyone else, Goldilocks. Just a few chuckleheads that can't read their own evidence.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So, he's not a professor and he's not an adjunct/associate professor which means he's NOT a professor. He's a lecturer, that's his title and you freely admit there are several distinctions between the two. It's not semantics, it's a distinct difference and a different official title. That's a long trip to get to you admitting I'm correct.
> 
> Actually, I found several that specifically listed SERVICE DEPARTMENT, so you're wrong again, technically and figuratively.


Go look at the link I provided for you, what you're trying to do is twist this argument into "all lecturers" you're using a straw man. What I'm saying is Obama was a professor at University of Chicago Law with the title of Senior Lecturer. We're not getting this argument twisted, although you've been doing a pretty good job on trying to twist it. I'm going to post the link, again, for you. http://www.law.uchicago.edu/media Read it and weep.

And, no, semantically a service station and service department are two different things.  A service station is a "full service filling station with a repair garage on-site." A service department is more often than not a part of a dealership that does repairs.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> why would any woman vote for trump?...


I can respect your opinion. But why wouldn't a woman vote for Trump? He hasn't rape any that I know of, and wants to lower there tax's and make healthcare a better deal for everybody. What is there not to like for women? Trump!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Go look at the link I provided for you, what you're trying to do is twist this argument into "all lecturers" you're using a straw man. What I'm saying is Obama was a professor at University of Chicago Law with the title of Senior Lecturer. We're not getting this argument twisted, although you've been doing a pretty good job on trying to twist it. I'm going to post the link, again, for you. http://www.law.uchicago.edu/media Read it and weep.
> 
> And, no, semantically a service station and service department are two different things.  A service station is a "full service filling station with a repair garage on-site." A service department is more often than not a part of a dealership that does repairs.


i get my gas from my local Ford service dept, don't you?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> "Senior Lecturers are considered to be members of the Law School faculty and *are regarded as* professors... The title of Senior Lecturer is distinct from the title of Lecturer, which signifies adjunct status.... Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined."
> 
> http://www.law.uchicago.edu/media


Hey genius, you see those words that were included for a reason? "Are regarded as", did you catch those pesky little speed bumps on your path to victory in this argument?

If lecturers ARE professors, they wouldn't need to be "regarded as" professors, would they? OOPS!

Would you like the definition of regarded? " To *THINK *of something in a specified way. It's very clear, they think of them like professors, despite the fact they are not, in fact, professors.

Game, set, match. Thanks for playing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

muyloco should be muyretrasado, comprende?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Hey genius, you see those words that were included for a reason? "Are regarded as", did you catch those pesky little speed bumps on your path to victory in this argument?
> 
> If lecturers ARE professors, they wouldn't need to be "regarded as" professors, would they? OOPS!
> 
> ...


Read the link. Game point, score, win. Check mate. QED. We're done, it's okay to be mad.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Hey genius, you see those words that were included for a reason? "Are regarded as", did you catch those pesky little speed bumps on your path to victory in this argument?
> 
> If lecturers ARE professors, they wouldn't need to be "regarded as" professors, would they? OOPS!
> 
> ...


From 1992 until his election to the U.S. Senate in 2004, Barack Obama served as a professor in the Law School.

how do you regard that?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Go look at the link I provided for you, what you're trying to do is twist this argument into "all lecturers" you're using a straw man. What I'm saying is Obama was a professor at University of Chicago Law with the title of Senior Lecturer. We're not getting this argument twisted, although you've been doing a pretty good job on trying to twist it. I'm going to post the link, again, for you. http://www.law.uchicago.edu/media Read it and weep.
> 
> And, no, semantically a service station and service department are two different things.  A service station is a "full service filling station with a repair garage on-site." A service department is more often than not a part of a dealership that does repairs.


Like I said, I found several that specifically listed "service department" as a synonym for garage. Not to mention, dealerships and those that work in them, commonly refer to the service department as the garage. You're completely out of your depth, keep trying though.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> muyloco should be muyretrasado, comprende?


He's showing how loco he is.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

are you from NC? that explains alot if true.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> From 1992 until his election to the U.S. Senate in 2004, Barack Obama served as a professor in the Law School.
> 
> how do you regard that?


Already addressed, right after that claim, they explain it by stating that lecturers are "regarded" as professors. Now, why would you need to "regard" them as a professor if they already are professors. That's odd.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

here's a bio of a current senior lecturer at u of c law school. 

sounds alot more qualified than you. he even knows the difference b/t service staion and service dept. 
http://www.law.uchicago.edu/faculty/posner-r


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> here's a bio of a current senior lecturer at u of c law school.
> 
> sounds alot more qualified than you. he even knows the difference b/t service staion and service dept.
> http://www.law.uchicago.edu/faculty/posner-r


So, you're going to double down on stupid and go on record saying that garage is absolutely not a synonym for service station AND service department. Please do, I can bust that apart in ten seconds. You might want to do a bit more research first.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Already addressed, right after that claim, they explain it by stating that lecturers are "regarded" as professors. Now, why would you need to "regard" them as a professor if they already are professors. That's odd.


You're now showing you have no fucking clue how Universities works lol. You're out of your depth here.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> here's a bio of a current senior lecturer at u of c law school.
> 
> sounds alot more qualified than you. he even knows the difference b/t service staion and service dept.
> http://www.law.uchicago.edu/faculty/posner-r


Nice link, didn't see anything that supports your claim. Says he is a senior lecturer and WAS a professor previously.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

well, u of c law school considers him a professor. mr loco does not. who seems to be more credible? a top law school in the US or some dude in the politics section of a weed forum?

you win mr loco. 
and a service station is not a synonym for a car dealer's service dept


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You're now showing you have no fucking clue how Universities works lol. You're out of your depth here.


I know exactly how it works, they regard lecturers as professors, because they're not.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Nice link, didn't see anything that supports your claim. Says he is a senior lecturer and WAS a professor previously.


for the eighth time, a senior lecturer is a professor at u of c law school


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> well, u of c law school considers him a professor. mr loco does not. who seems to be more credible? a top law school in the US or some dude in the politics section of a weed forum?
> 
> you win mr loco.
> and a service station is not a synonym for a car dealer's service dept


Never said it was, said garage is a synonym for a car dealership's service department, which it is. Nice try to twist it again.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> for the eighth time, a senior lecturer is a professor at u of c law school


Sure ain't, regarded as a professor. There is a distinction, sorry.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I know exactly how it works, they regard lecturers ar professors, because they're not.


No, you really don't know how Universities, tenure, and professorships work. It's really, really, obvious from your statements. The University of Chicago Law School itself said President Obama was a professor there. We're done here, you're wrong, and the proof came straight from the institution itself. So if you think you're smarter than the University of Chicago, we know you're a huge narcissist as well as wrong.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> No, you really don't know how Universities, tenure, and professorships work. It's really, really, obvious from your statements. The University of Chicago Law School itself said President Obama was a professor there. We're done here, you're wrong, and the proof came straight from the institution itself. So if you think you're smarter than the University of Chicago, we know you're a huge narcissist as well as wrong.


No, I read "regarded as" in THEIR own words. You're either a professor or you're not, if you have to be "regarded as" a professor, you're not. Sorry Charlie.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> well, u of c law school considers him a professor.


Your own words are killing your argument. They wouldn't need to "consider" him a professor if he was one.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> No, I read "regarded as" in THEIR own words. You're either a professor or you're not, if you have to be "regarded as" a professor, you're not. Sorry Charlie.


Last chance to not look like a complete dunce.

"Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined." http://www.law.uchicago.edu/media


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Last chance to not look like a complete dunce.
> 
> "Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined." http://www.law.uchicago.edu/media


I'll return the favor.

"and are regarded as professors"
http://www.law.uchicago.edu/media


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'll return the favor.
> 
> "and are regarded as professors"
> http://www.law.uchicago.edu/media


Lol okay, you obviously 1) don't know how regard works, even though you tried to use it correctly yet failed. 2) Don't know how Universities, professorships, and tenure work. 3) Are a huge narcassist with delusions of grandeur. 4) Don't know how the English language, sentence, and paragraph structure work. This is elementary stuff. The last sentence in the media inquiry is called the conclusion. The conclusion gives you the final say, elaborate on what you had to say, and finishes your thoughts. Therefore, if the conclusion of the media inquiry is "During his twelve years *as a professor*..." that would mean the University of Chicago regarded/considered him, a professor. Moreover if I were to say, "I regard you as an idiot," it means I think you're an idiot, meaning in my mind, you are an idiot. Ergo if one is regarded as a professor, he is _thought_ of a professor, he _is_ a professor.

Glad we could have this lesson. You can continue to argue this, but multiple people have told you you're wrong and _proved_ to you how you were.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So, you're going to double down on stupid and go on record saying that garage is absolutely not a synonym for service station AND service department.


is english your primary language? 

by your words, garage=service station=service dept. 

you went all-in on stupidity.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Never said it was, said garage is a synonym for a car dealership's service department, which it is. Nice try to twist it again.


your words again. 

maybe if you say it one more time, you'll be right?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

AND means both must be true.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 15, 2016)

Time after time, after time........


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> he is _thought_ of a professor, he _is_ a professor.


Holy shit, that has to be one of the most ignorant lines ever typed on this forum. So, if I think of you as a hopeless cretin, you are one? If someone IS a professor, there is no need for that person to be "thought of" as a professor, because they actually are a professor. 

Found several references to this exact point. "Even though Obama is a Senior Lecturer, he is *considered* to be a professor." Actual professors don't need consideration to be professors, only individuals who aren't professors need that consideration.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> is english your primary language?
> 
> by your words, garage=service station=service dept.
> 
> you went all-in on stupidity.


Again nice try. Garage synonymous with service department. Garage synonymous with service station. Please quote the post where I stated service station is synonymous with service department. Oops, straw man falls apart.

Do you ever win these arguments? Do you always lie to squirm out of your previous bullshit?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

*Synonym.com*

*3. garage (n.)*
a repair shop where cars and trucks are serviced and repaired

Synonyms:

service department,
repair shop,
fix-it shop

*WHOOPS*!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

"So, you're going to double down on stupid and go on record saying that garage is absolutely not a synonym for service station AND service department."

since you are retarded, i'll explain it again using your words. if garage is syn for service station and garage is syn for service dept, then by the transitiive property service station is syn for service dept. FAIL!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2016)

hey muy, just so there's no hard feeling, me and the fellas got you this for Xmas '16. hope you are a medium?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> *Synonym.com*
> 
> *3. garage (n.)*
> a repair shop where cars and trucks are serviced and repaired
> ...


Rofl, he picked the 3rd choice down.

OED
garage
1. A building or shed for housing a motor vehicle or vehicles.
SYNONYMS
*depot*, station, terminus, terminal, base, headquarters
1.1 An establishment that provides services and repairs for motor vehicles.
SYNONYMS
service station, gas station

ga·rage
ɡəˈräZH,ɡəˈräj/
noun
1.
a building or shed for housing a motor vehicle or vehicles.
synonyms: carport
"he let them park in his garage"
depot, station, terminus, terminal, base, headquarters
"a new bus garage was to be built"
2.
a style of unpolished energetic rock music associated with suburban amateur bands.
"garage band"
verb
1.
put or keep (a motor vehicle) in a garage.

He mad because the evidence is stacked against him. Maybe we should lay off the poor kid so he can get back to "flipping Fords".


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 15, 2016)

What`s wrong with flipping Fords ?

You`ll find a Torino fun to flip and a whole bunch of fun to drive.......


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> What`s wrong with flipping Fords ?
> 
> You`ll find a Torino fun to flip and a whole bunch of fun to drive.......
> 
> ...


Lol nothing. Would be a fun drive, I dunno about flipping it though that'd seem scary.


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> No need, you've identified yourself perfectly through your hypocrisy.


Coming from douch nugget that knows nothing about me. Good job tool. Your winning this battle of wits.


MuyLocoNC said:


> It got me all the way to a victory obvious enough that two libs had to try to come to pwn's defense. He used the synonymous argument, I simply destroyed his argument by demonstrating its absurdity.


Lol now that was funny.



pnwmystery said:


> No, you really don't know how Universities, tenure, and professorships work. It's really, really, obvious from your statements. The University of Chicago Law School itself said President Obama was a professor there. We're done here, you're wrong, and the proof came straight from the institution itself. So if you think you're smarter than the University of Chicago, we know you're a huge narcissist as well as wrong.


Looks schooled to me.

It kinda sucks i had to work so much overtime today. Really missed out on this one. But looks like everyone else finished this one off.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 15, 2016)

Stock market crash robs 2.3 trillion

Company, Symbol, % lost from high, $ market value erased from the high ($ billions)

Apple, AAPL, -26%, -$218

Kinder Morgan, KMI, -69.5%, -$63.5

Oracle, ORCL, -22.8%, -$49.8

Walmart, WMT, -18.7%, -$47.3

Berkshire Hathaway, BRKA, -12.7%, -$45.6

Source: S&P Capital IQ, USA TODAY


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 16, 2016)

So if Obama made the stock market surge to record levels, does this mean he makes it fall too?

Remember a couple years ago I said it was in a massive bubble and noone would believe me?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 16, 2016)

I guess diplomacy does work, just ask Jason (Reporter held by Iran).

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 16, 2016)

Trumps tax reform plan.

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/tax-reform


*Income Tax Rate* *Long Term Cap Gains/ Dividends Rate* *Single Filers* *Married Filers* *Heads of Household*
0% 0% $0 to $25,000 $0 to $50,000 $0 to $37,500
10% 0% $25,001 to $50,000 $50,001 to $100,000 $37,501 to $75,000
20% 15% $50,001 to $150,000 $100,001 to $300,000 $75,001 to $225,000
25% 20% $150,001 and up $300,001 and up $225,001 and up


lower tax's for everybody, Who wouldn't like that. TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 16, 2016)

So one of the biggest concerns with trump I have heard is his ability (or lack of ) to remain respectful during negotiations.

Is the bravado and abrasive nature of his debating just to dominate the field or would he be rude to china, n. Korea, iran, and russia?

What do you guys think?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So one of the biggest concerns with trump I have heard is his ability (or lack of ) to remain respectful during negotiations.
> 
> Is the bravado and abrasive nature of his debating just to dominate the field or would he be rude to china, n. Korea, iran, and russia?
> 
> What do you guys think?


Trump would be fair and reasonable. imo TRUMP!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 16, 2016)

He's from NY city where people are naturally abrasive and rude. 

I used to live there and this is fact

I deal with customers all over North America and NY without a doubt are the naturally rudest. It's a cultural thing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 16, 2016)

Rrog said:


> He's from NY city where people are naturally abrasive and rude.
> 
> I used to live there and this is fact
> 
> I deal with customers all over North America and NY without a doubt are the naturally rudest. It's a cultural thing.


But is he rude while negotiating. Or does he dial it back?

Should we all binge watch the apprentice?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> But is he rude while negotiating. Or does he dial it back?
> 
> Should we all binge watch the apprentice?


I was reading an article in the paper today about how polar opposite Sanders -vs- Trump are & how it has wall street all in a tizzy...Trump would embargo China & Mexico (our biggest trade partners) & we would be more isolated from the rest of the world than since before WWII, & Bernie wants to tax them all to hell....Lose - Lose for wall street.....


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jan 16, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> So if Obama made the stock market surge to record levels, does this mean he makes it fall too?
> 
> Remember a couple years ago I said it was in a massive bubble and noone would believe me?


Obama did make the stock market fall, that is a fact!

It is due to his 'activist presidency', i.e. he is doing things and taking away everybody's guns so all the bad stuff is his fault.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jan 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trumps tax reform plan.
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/tax-reform
> 
> ...


Trump is the next Messiah. All hail to the new Trumpiah


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2016)

I think Trump never got the memo that 1/2 of all the voters in America are women......Yes Donald 'We' gave them the vote.....go figure


----------



## Ximaxxx (Jan 16, 2016)

seriously


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> why would any woman vote for trump?...


why wouldn't they?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think Trump never got the memo that 1/2 of all the voters in America are women......Yes Donald 'We' gave them the vote.....go figure


theres more women than you think that are voting for him. We will find out for sure soon enough. Maybe your right but just maybe your not.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> why wouldn't they?


because of the disparaging & degrading way trump talks too & about women...


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 17, 2016)

It doesn't matter who the Republican nominee is, Democrats will do everything they can to portray that person to be a sexist bigot. No matter what. It's already in part with the Hillary platform stradegy. And it's already back firing on her because she has always been known to attack female sexual assault victims. If and when women are raped, Hillary throws the hammer down on victims until they shut up and go away.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trump has more female executives than male. In many cases women make more money too. 

http://dailycaller.com/2015/08/17/attorney-trump-companies-employ-more-female-execs-than-male-video/


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> So if Obama made the stock market surge to record levels, does this mean he makes it fall too?
> 
> Remember a couple years ago I said it was in a massive bubble and noone would believe me?






The stock market is really " how much faith do investors ( foreign and domestic) have in the country.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 17, 2016)

Right after Obama lifts sanctions on Iran, Middle East stock markets crash as Tehran enters oil market. Obama has also signed off to John Kerry on handing over 100 billion to the Mullahs, so they can shop around for a nuclear warhead to take out Isreal. If there is one guy Obama hates, it's that damn Jew Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2016)

Hillary is rising in the polls.....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/poll-clinton’s-lead-rises-to-25-points-nationally/ar-BBoiR79?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 17, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Coming from douch nugget that knows nothing about me. Good job tool. Your winning this battle of wits.
> 
> 
> Lol now that was funny.
> ...


Yes, they really could have used someone else to not explain why an individual whose title is "senior lecturer" not "professor", actually is a professor, despite needing to be "thought of" or "considered" a professor. All this despite the fact we weren't arguing over whether they are considered or thought of being professors, but rather if they get to use the title, which they don't. As evidenced by the use of the title "senior lecturer".

Yup, one more liberal nitwit would have turned the defeat into victory.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 17, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> "So, you're going to double down on stupid and go on record saying that garage is absolutely not a synonym for service station AND service department."
> 
> since you are retarded, i'll explain it again using your words. if garage is syn for service station and garage is syn for service dept, then by the transitiive property service station is syn for service dept. FAIL!


Ok, so we have a new leader for the most ignorant post in RIU history. 

I'll explain something you obviously don't understand. Your statement is completely false. Transitive property is not an absolute, especially regarding synonyms. I can list THOUSANDS of examples that show how stupidly your statement resounds.

First one I tried:

Chariot is synonymous with both bicycle and car, yet bicycle is not synonymous with car.

Want a few thousand more, simpleton?


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Right after Obama lifts sanctions on Iran, Middle East stock markets crash as Tehran enters oil market. Obama has also signed off to John Kerry on handing over 100 billion to the Mullahs, so they can shop around for a nuclear warhead to take out Isreal. If there is one guy Obama hates, it's that damn Jew Benjamin Netanyahu


Such dogshit...


----------



## Rob K (Jan 17, 2016)

Hahaha He Says what he thinks doesn't hold crap Back that's for sure


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Right after Obama lifts sanctions on Iran, Middle East stock markets crash as Tehran enters oil market. Obama has also signed off to John Kerry on handing over 100 billion to the Mullahs, so they can shop around for a nuclear warhead to take out Isreal. If there is one guy Obama hates, it's that damn Jew Benjamin Netanyahu



Really ??

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/us-imposes-sanctions-linked-to-irans-ballistic-missile-program/ar-BBoiZBD?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 17, 2016)

My neighbor says he only hires white people because he wants his customers to feel like they can ask for help without being racist. Also, people don't report bad employees if they happen to be a minority. He says people don't want to be called a bigot and accused of profiling.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2016)

hey muy, 

been on the blaze lately?
http://www.theblaze.com/user/muyloconc/


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Chariot is synonymous with both bicycle and car, yet bicycle is not synonymous with car.


*chariot*

[char-ee-uh t]



 Examples 
 Word Origin 
noun
1.
a light, two-wheeled vehicle for one person, usually drawn by two horses and driven from a standing position, used in ancient Egypt, Greece, Rome, etc., in warfare, racing, hunting, etc.

on what planet do you think that a chariot is the same or very similar to a bike?

and service dept is not synonymous with service station. 
*service station*

 Word Origin 
noun
1.
Also called gas station. a place equipped for servicing automobiles, as by selling gasoline and oil, making repairs, etc.

please name one car dealer's service dept that sells gasoline.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> My neighbor says he only hires white people because he wants his customers to feel like they can ask for help without being racist. Also, people don't report bad employees if they happen to be a minority. He says people don't want to be called a bigot and accused of profiling.


Seems like you surround yourself with ignorance.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 19, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> *chariot*
> 
> [char-ee-uh t]
> 
> ...


Hey genius, why don't you try typing chariot into Thesaurus.com and see if both "bicycle" and "car" are listed. Do you ever get tired of being completely wrong?

As to service department and service station being synonymous, I'm the one saying they AREN'T synonymous. Put down the bong for a second and read my last post where I clearly stated they aren't synonymous and don't need to be for them to both be synonymous with a third word. Your transitive property theory was blown up.

You don't like chariot, took me ten seconds to find another.

Paint is synonymous with enamel and makeup, but enamel is not synonymous with makeup. Like I said, would you like a few thousand examples that prove your transitive property argument wrong?

You should just stop now, it's getting embarrassing for you.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 19, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> hey muy,
> 
> been on the blaze lately?
> http://www.theblaze.com/user/muyloconc/


Indeed. That is me. With the exact same username, did you work that out by yourself?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 19, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> As to service department and service station being synonymous, I'm the one saying they AREN'T synonymous. Put down the bong for a second and read my last post where I clearly stated they aren't synonymous and don't need to be for them to both be synonymous with a third word. Your transitive property theory was blown up.


When did you change up your argument?



MuyLocoNC said:


> That's right and we know that garage is SYNONYMOUS with service department. I live in the Ford dealership that I own and operate.
> 
> Mongoloid.


I stopped paying attention to your petulant posts.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 19, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Indeed. That is me.





pnwmystery said:


> When did you change up your argument?
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped paying attention to your petulant posts.


First, no you didn't, you've responded to every one of them.

As to the other, I stated from the beginning that garage was synonymous with "service department". You or the other yahoo stated it wasn't and it was ONLY synonymous with "service station". You (not I) then doubled down on stupidity and incorrectly stated if garage was synonymous with "service department" and garage was synonymous with "service station", then for the former to be true, by transitive property "service department" MUST be synonymous with "service station". Which is false, on every level. Garage IS synonymous with service department and service department does not have to be synonymous with service station for that to be true.

As stated, game, set and match. Thanks for taking the time to display your ignorance and then feign disinterest and exude unearned condescension. Standard tactic of a liberal losing an argument.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hillary is rising in the polls.....
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/poll-clinton’s-lead-rises-to-25-points-nationally/ar-BBoiR79?ocid=spartandhp



The Tide cometh in, and the Tide goeth out.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ig-some-emails-on-clintons-server-were-beyond-top-secret/ar-BBorhZI?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 19, 2016)

The race is over. Donald Trump just got Sarah Palins endorsement, everyone elses poll numbers will instantly crater and there will be a mass suspension of campaigns.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Seems like you surround yourself with ignorance.


People move in. People move out. I can't control who lives around me, nor do I want to. This isn't the Soviet Union.
Maybe you should get back to work, but instead of doing your job, you should continue to scour through countless e-mails and interpret everything you hear as racist. Because you know the day you file suit against your employer for racism, is the day you get a big paycheck.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 19, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> The race is over. Donald Trump just got Sarah Palins endorsement, everyone elses poll numbers will instantly crater and there will be a mass suspension of campaigns.



Holy shit, that`s a hit in the fireroom, that`ll doom anybody`s ship.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 19, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> The race is over. Donald Trump just got Sarah Palins endorsement, everyone elses poll numbers will instantly crater and there will be a mass suspension of campaigns.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 19, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> The race is over. Donald Trump just got Sarah Palins endorsement, everyone elses poll numbers will instantly crater and there will be a mass suspension of campaigns.



Check her bank accounts for Clinton or Sanders deposits.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


>


Is Capt. Cornhair going to get one of these, too?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 19, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> First, no you didn't, you've responded to every one of them.
> 
> As to the other, I stated from the beginning that garage was synonymous with "service department". You or the other yahoo stated it wasn't and it was ONLY synonymous with "service station". You (not I) then doubled down on stupidity and incorrectly stated if garage was synonymous with "service department" and garage was synonymous with "service station", then for the former to be true, by transitive property "service department" MUST be synonymous with "service station". Which is false, on every level. Garage IS synonymous with service department and service department does not have to be synonymous with service station for that to be true.
> 
> As stated, game, set and match. Thanks for taking the time to display your ignorance and then feign disinterest and exude unearned condescension. Standard tactic of a liberal losing an argument.



Nope I never said a thing about transitive property. 

I was the one that was saying you made a stupid logical leap from "detached garage" to "service department" because a detached garage is not synonymous with a service department. You doubled down and said it was the exact same thing a garage is a service department. I said maybe a service station, yes. Then you and someone else got into it, the same was said, and you posted this (and then tried to switch the argument back to they're not synonymous). 



MuyLocoNC said:


> So, you're going to double down on stupid and go on record saying that garage is absolutely *not* a synonym for service station AND service department. Please do, I can bust that apart in ten seconds. You might want to do a bit more research first.


Petulant. Did you know when an elephant is born they weigh about 250lbs? Making them one of the biggest babies out there besides you.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 19, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> Is Capt. Cornhair going to get one of these, too?



I think a Harley sportster is more like it.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 19, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I think a Harley sportster is more like it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 19, 2016)

heckler73 said:


>



How come my moped didn`t have disc brakes ?


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 19, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> How come my moped didn`t have disc brakes ?


Because it wasn't Cornhair approved.YOU'RE FRIED! PRUMT!


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 19, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> Because it wasn't Cornhair approved.YOU'RE FRIED! PRUMT!


 I se what you did with his name, clever......


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 19, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I se what you did with his name, clever......


 PRUMT/NIPAL 2160 
fer a greeter 'Murica!!!

_*Paid for by the Dey Terk er Jerbs foundation.*_


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 19, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> PRUMT/NIPAL 2160
> fer a greeter 'Murica!!!
> 
> _*Paid for by the Dey Terk er Jerbs foundation.*_



I`d rather see Trump and the real ..."you`re fired" guy....


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Or maybe Trump and this guy,...Who`s Next ?


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 19, 2016)

Prumt/McMahonybalony 2061!!
That would be a bizarre ticket.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 27, 2016)

CNN reports that Trump is dominating the GOP field with 41% support nationwide

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/26/politics/donald-trump-ted-cruz-polling/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> CNN reports that Trump is dominating the GOP field with 41% support nationwide
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/26/politics/donald-trump-ted-cruz-polling/


Sanders beats Trump

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/general_election_trump_vs_sanders-5565.html


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh great. Look at American politics become the laughing stock of the world with Ronald Chump as the GOP front runner. That really says something about the intelligence of the GOP/Conservative voter base of this country. Fucking shameful. As long as it's a celebrity they'll gobble it all up. "Oh he's so anti media the guy who had a TV show and nows how to work the media." 

Anyone who actually knows politics knows that a lot of the shit he says is just pandering to the lowest bidder. It's empty, sound bitable, inane, bullshit. There is literally next to nothing in substance to what he says. How does an intelligent person know this? His staffers have to give what he says substance, and that's pitiful in the eyes of someone who's worked campaigns since 2005. 

Oh well jokes on anyone who supports him.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders beats Trump
> 
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/general_election_trump_vs_sanders-5565.html


In 2 out of 4 polls, Trump beats Sanders.
Dont you think it's a bit early comparing parties when it comes to polling? The nominees have not been chosen yet


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh great. Look at American politics become the laughing stock of the world with Ronald Chump as the GOP front runner. That really says something about the intelligence of the GOP/Conservative voter base of this country. Fucking shameful. As long as it's a celebrity they'll gobble it all up. "Oh he's so anti media the guy who had a TV show and nows how to work the media."
> 
> Anyone who actually knows politics knows that a lot of the shit he says is just pandering to the lowest bidder. It's empty, sound bitable, inane, bullshit. There is literally next to nothing in substance to what he says. How does an intelligent person know this? His staffers have to give what he says substance, and that's pitiful in the eyes of someone who's worked campaigns since 2005.
> 
> Oh well jokes on anyone who supports him.


He does also happen to be a man who built a real estate and merchandising fortune to over 10 billion dollars. That may give a little credibility to his experience.

What was Obama's claim to fame before he became president? Neighborhood organizer?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh great. Look at American politics become the laughing stock of the world with Ronald Chump as the GOP front runner. That really says something about the intelligence of the GOP/Conservative voter base of this country. Fucking shameful. As long as it's a celebrity they'll gobble it all up. "Oh he's so anti media the guy who had a TV show and nows how to work the media."
> 
> Anyone who actually knows politics knows that a lot of the shit he says is just pandering to the lowest bidder. It's empty, sound bitable, inane, bullshit. There is literally next to nothing in substance to what he says. How does an intelligent person know this? His staffers have to give what he says substance, and that's pitiful in the eyes of someone who's worked campaigns since 2005.
> 
> Oh well jokes on anyone who supports him.



Thank you


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh great. Look at American politics become the laughing stock of the world with Ronald Chump as the GOP front runner. That really says something about the intelligence of the GOP/Conservative voter base of this country. Fucking shameful. As long as it's a celebrity they'll gobble it all up. "Oh he's so anti media the guy who had a TV show and nows how to work the media."
> 
> Anyone who actually knows politics knows that a lot of the shit he says is just pandering to the lowest bidder. It's empty, sound bitable, inane, bullshit. There is literally next to nothing in substance to what he says. How does an intelligent person know this? His staffers have to give what he says substance, and that's pitiful in the eyes of someone who's worked campaigns since 2005.
> 
> Oh well jokes on anyone who supports him.


Go back to Fox News. boo! You closet Fox News watchers are the worst. I'll be tuning in to CNN tonight. I hear they will be showing a huge rally in Des Moines .


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> CNN reports that Trump is dominating the GOP field with 41% support nationwide
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/26/politics/donald-trump-ted-cruz-polling/


If Trumps latest high-risk move dsnt back fire on him then I think he is unstoppable!
I like his decision not to participate in 2nights Debate, but it's a very risky move


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

Sure causing a division of the GOP. There is clearly no unification of anything happening. Only further alienation and polarization. 

The good news is this might bode well for multi-party conversation.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh great. Look at American politics become the laughing stock of the world with Ronald Chump as the GOP front runner. That really says something about the intelligence of the GOP/Conservative voter base of this country. Fucking shameful. As long as it's a celebrity they'll gobble it all up. "Oh he's so anti media the guy who had a TV show and nows how to work the media."
> 
> Anyone who actually knows politics knows that a lot of the shit he says is just pandering to the lowest bidder. It's empty, sound bitable, inane, bullshit. There is literally next to nothing in substance to what he says. How does an intelligent person know this? His staffers have to give what he says substance, and that's pitiful in the eyes of someone who's worked campaigns since 2005.
> 
> Oh well jokes on anyone who supports him.


The joke is going to be on you when Hillary gets indicted & then poor old Sanders has to explain to the American people why he wants to take 90% of their income... Democraps!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> The joke is going to be on you when Hillary gets indicted & then poor old Sanders has to explain to the American people why he wants to take 90% of their income... Democraps!


Don't forget, we also need to punish ourselves financially in the name of global warming. We need energy prices to necessarily skyrocket at the same time we're taxing ourselves into ruin. democrats are shore gonna be popular when they get their wishlist enacted.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

And the anxiety caused by the GOP division bleeds over the aisle...


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Sure causing a division of the GOP. There is clearly no unification of anything happening. Only further alienation and polarization.
> 
> The good news is this might bode well for multi-party conversation.


Technically we already have multi-party system... I think you meant that it might bode well for a 3rd party conversation


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Technically we already have multi-party system... I think you meant that it might bode well for a 3rd party conversation


 Or were you actually suggesting that we have a conversation about having A Multi party White House.... I.e. A republican prez and democrap vp??


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Go back to Fox News. boo! You closet Fox News watchers are the worst. I'll be tuning in to CNN tonight. I hear they will be showing a huge rally in Des Moines .


How stupid are you? Honestly, I'm wondering how dumb you are if you think I think Fox News is any sort of a legitimate news channel.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> The joke is going to be on you when Hillary gets indicted & then poor old Sanders has to explain to the American people why he wants to take 90% of their income... Democraps!


How high are you? Show me exactly where Sanders said he's going to take 90% of the income. Direct quote.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He does also happen to be a man who built a real estate and merchandising fortune to over 10 billion dollars. That may give a little credibility to his experience.
> 
> What was Obama's claim to fame before he became president? Neighborhood organizer?


10 billion? Try 4 billion and he did _not_ do it on his own and claimed bankruptcy 4 times along the way. Neighborhood organizer? So much more than that. Once again you're proving my previous statement absolutely correct if you think that's _all_ President Obama was.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2016)

Trump acts like a 3 year old with no filter.....real mature


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> 10 billion? Try 4 billion and he did _not_ do it on his own and claimed bankruptcy 4 times along the way. Neighborhood organizer? So much more than that. Once again you're proving my previous statement absolutely correct if you think that's _all_ President Obama was.


When you say Trump claimed bankruptcy 4 times it is kinda out of context. Lets say you start 100 separate companies and four fail, That is still extremely successful in my book. Just like when my wife started a used baby clothes store and while I made a pile of cash fishing the store didn't do worth a shit. I didn't claim bankruptcy but I paid the creditors off and threw in the towel. Lots of people try to start business's and some fail is my point. It certainly doesn't mean Trump failed like you think he did. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump acts like a 3 year old with no filter.....real mature


Well, When the house and the senate act like three year olds maybe they need a fifth grader to knock some sense into their pea brains. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When you say Trump claimed bankruptcy 4 times it is kinda out of context. Lets say you start 100 separate companies and four fail, That is still extremely successful in my book. Just like when my wife started a used baby clothes store and while I made a pile of cash fishing the store didn't do worth a shit. I didn't claim bankruptcy but I paid the creditors off and threw in the towel. Lots of people try to start business's and some fail is my point. It certainly doesn't mean Trump failed like you think he did. TRUMP!


Now I know you don't know a thing about Trump's bankruptcies or his business practices.



nitro harley said:


> Well, When the house and the senate act like three year olds maybe they need a fifth grader to knock some sense into their pea brains. TRUMP!


Or politics.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2016)

Look up eminent domain & Trump.......

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/08/19/donald-trumps-abuse-of-eminent-domain/

He's a rich Thug....


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Look up eminent domain & Trump.......
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/08/19/donald-trumps-abuse-of-eminent-domain/
> 
> He's a rich Thug....


I have known what eminent domain is for a very long time. We had a Walmart store move into town and twelve nice homes ,some with ocean views got destroyed. For months and months the home owners fought and fought to get more money for there property and in the end the city fucked them and mowed there homes down. And Trump had nothing to do with it. It happens all the time, all over the place so cry me a river. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have known what eminent domain is for a very long time. We had a Walmart store move into town and twelve nice homes ,some with ocean views got destroyed. For months and months the home owners fought and fought to get more money for there property and in the end the city fucked them and mowed there homes down. And Trump had nothing to do with it. It happens all the time, all over the place so cry me a river. TRUMP!


Lets hope it never happens to you my friend....or any of your family......I hate thugs I'm voting ABT (Anyone But Trump)


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have known what eminent domain is for a very long time. We had a Walmart store move into town and twelve nice homes ,some with ocean views got destroyed. For months and months the home owners fought and fought to get more money for there property and in the end the city fucked them and mowed there homes down. And Trump had nothing to do with it. It happens all the time, all over the place so cry me a river. TRUMP!


Trump had everything to do with it. He's been on record stating how much he loves eminent domain, and how he agreed 100% with the ruling of _Kelo v. City of New London_.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Now I know you don't know a thing about Trump's bankruptcies or his business practices.
> 
> 
> 
> Or politics.


Donald has never filed for bankruptcy!
4 of his business ventures had to file & I'll remind you again (since you didn't seem to get it the first time) that the GREAT MAJORITY of his business ventures have bn very successful!!! GO TRUMP

If you attempted to grow thousands upon thousands of different types of MJ in various areas around the world & only 4 of those plants died I'm pretty f'n sure you'd laugh at every idiot that tried to use those 4 plants to say that you're a failure.... 4 bankruptcies out of countless successful business ventures!!! Holy sheut how moronic do you have to be not to understand this????


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Donald has never filed for bankruptcy!
> 4 of his business ventures had to file & I'll remind you again (since you didn't seem to get it the first time) that the GREAT MAJORITY of his business ventures have bn very successful!!! GO TRUMP
> 
> If you attempted to grow thousands upon thousands of different types of MJ in various areas around the world & only 4 of those plants died I'm pretty f'n sure you'd laugh at every idiot that tried to use those 4 plants to say that you're a failure.... 4 bankruptcies out of countless successful business ventures!!! Holy sheut how moronic do you have to be not to understand this????


filing bankruptcy is stiffing your partners....& Trump has stiffed his partners 4 times.....
If you were sell weed to a guy & he stiffed you 4 times, would you sell him a 5th?...


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> How high are you? Show me exactly where Sanders said he's going to take 90% of the income. Direct quote.


I'm not high, but I must be a fkn idiot to keep trying to enlighten you...
I'm not going to do your homework for you Billy, Google is your friend!! Sanders has thrown several different percentages around & some of them have bn as high as 80 & 90 percent.... Look it up lil feller, it's really not that hard!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> 4 of his business ventures had to file


from Forbes, only 20% of corporations with assets over 1 billion, file bankruptcy. that doesn't sound like too savvy a businessman to me. 

if he was a Christian, he would have repaid his creditors after emerging from bankruptcy protection. another fail.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lets hope it never happens to you my friend....or any of your family......I hate thugs I'm voting ABT (Anyone But Trump)


Thats fine doublejj. It could happen to me I guess and if it did there are a lot of places I haven't been yet , so life goes on. TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> but I must be a fkn idiot


no argument here.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Donald has never filed for bankruptcy!
> 4 of his business ventures had to file & I'll remind you again (since you didn't seem to get it the first time) that the GREAT MAJORITY of his business ventures have bn very successful!!! GO TRUMP
> 
> If you attempted to grow thousands upon thousands of different types of MJ in various areas around the world & only 4 of those plants died I'm pretty f'n sure you'd laugh at every idiot that tried to use those 4 plants to say that you're a failure.... 4 bankruptcies out of countless successful business ventures!!! Holy sheut how moronic do you have to be not to understand this????


He's never filed for bankruptcy? How about when he accrued $900 million in personal liabilities and had to sell off his yacht, airline, and give up a majority holding in the Trump Taj Mahal casino? Or when he acquired the Plaza Hotel in 1992, then filed for bankruptcy, and relinquished his 49% stake in the Plaza? Oh yeah, then when Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts filed for bankruptcy in 2004 Trump had to reduce his share in the company 47% to 27%. Then when Trump Entertainment Resorts filed for bankruptcy in 2009 he had to resign as the company’s chairman and had his corporate stake in the company reduced to 10 percent.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Donald has never filed for bankruptcy!
> 4 of his business ventures had to file & I'll remind you again (since you didn't seem to get it the first time) that the GREAT MAJORITY of his business ventures have bn very successful!!! GO TRUMP
> 
> If you attempted to grow thousands upon thousands of different types of MJ in various areas around the world & only 4 of those plants died I'm pretty f'n sure you'd laugh at every idiot that tried to use those 4 plants to say that you're a failure.... 4 bankruptcies out of countless successful business ventures!!! Holy sheut how moronic do you have to be not to understand this????








He did a good job of protecting himself while fucking his investors.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I'm not high, but I must be a fkn idiot to keep trying to enlighten you...
> I'm not going to do your homework for you Billy, Google is your friend!! Sanders has thrown several different percentages around & some of them have bn as high as 80 & 90 percent.... Look it up lil feller, it's really not that hard!!


Here you go, princess.
http://www.politifact.com/virginia/statements/2015/oct/20/donald-trump/trump-bernie-sanders-wants-tax-everyone-90-percent/

"Trump: Bernie Sanders wants to tax 'you people' at 90 percent"







"If my memory is correct, when radical socialist Dwight D. Eisenhower was president, the highest marginal tax rate was something like 90 percent," Sanders said on May 26 (his memory is correct). "That's not 90 percent of your income, you know? That's the marginal."

How dumb are you?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Trump had everything to do with it. He's been on record stating how much he loves eminent domain, and how he agreed 100% with the ruling of _Kelo v. City of New London_.


I don't really care. It happens all over the world and it isn't going to matter anyway. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Here you go, princess.
> http://www.politifact.com/virginia/statements/2015/oct/20/donald-trump/trump-bernie-sanders-wants-tax-everyone-90-percent/
> 
> "Trump: Bernie Sanders wants to tax 'you people' at 90 percent"



Does your little bubble say he is going to raise or lower our tax's? TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> He's never filed for bankruptcy?


it's the idiotic argument: he personally hasn't filed bankruptcy. only his corporations have. same difference in my book.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

@tripleD Here's another one for you, http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterjreilly/2015/12/18/bernie-sanders-and-the-90-income-tax-rate-that-he-does-not-call-for/#18354dbb4dbb

"Bernie Sanders And The 90% Income Tax Rate That He Does Not Call For"


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> it's the idiotic argument: he personally hasn't filed bankruptcy. only his corporations have. same difference in my book.


Exactly, he's the CEO. CEOs catch all sorts of shit for filing for bankruptcy and sometimes he's accrued personal liabilities meaning he's trashed his own money as well.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

I wish I was drunk on Trump Vodka right about now. Too bad he fucked that one up too.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> it's the idiotic argument: he personally hasn't filed bankruptcy. only his corporations have. same difference in my book.


Do you know about corporations ? I started a corporation years ago to protect my self from my business incase I get sued from who knows what. That way people can protect there personal property from being affected by your business. There are other benefits of a corporation other than creating jobs. Just incase you didn't know. TRUMP!


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Here you go, princess.
> http://www.politifact.com/virginia/statements/2015/oct/20/donald-trump/trump-bernie-sanders-wants-tax-everyone-90-percent/
> 
> "Trump: Bernie Sanders wants to tax 'you people' at 90 percent"
> ...


I love the way you cherry picked a specific part of this article to try to prove your point...
Here is the truth, & it comes from that same article...Early in his campaign, Sanders drew alarm when he said in an interview with CNBC that he doesn’t think a top marginal tax rate of 90 percent is too high.
How dumb are you??

Your boy Sanders is a Socialist! Period!
We are a capitalist society so if you & Ol Bernie don't like it, you can move to A socialist country of your choice!

Hell, I'll even buy you both a one way ticket


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Do you know about corporations ? I started a corporation years ago to protect my self from my business incase I get sued from who knows what. That way people can protect there personal property from being affected by your business. There are other benefits of a corporation other than creating jobs. Just incase you didn't know. TRUMP!


yeah, i had an LLC a few years ago for my towing company. corps don't create jobs, it's more of a legal shield. i could have a partnership and create hundreds of jobs. that would leave me open to legal liability up the wazoo though.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I love the way you cherry picked a specific part of this article to try to prove your point...
> Here is the truth, & it comes from that same article...Early in his campaign, Sanders drew alarm when he said in an interview with CNBC that he doesn’t think a top marginal tax rate of 90 percent is too high.
> How dumb are you??
> 
> ...


I have some air miles that I don't use if it helps. They are united air miles and I don't fly with them anymore. TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> We are a capitalist society


really? so you went to private schools? you use your own fire and police dept? you don't contribute to social security in each paycheck (assuming you have a job?)


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> it's the idiotic argument: he personally hasn't filed bankruptcy. only his corporations have. same difference in my book.


Ok, let's test that statement...

If you owned a bar & one of your employees got caught pimpin hoes out of it without your knowledge wld you want to be held "personally responsible" for it??

NO! Of course you wldnt!!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Ok, let's test that statement...
> 
> If you owned a bar & one of your employees got caught pimpin hoes out of it without your knowledge wld you want to be held "personally responsible" for it??
> 
> NO! Of course you wldnt!!


Depends on how much ass he threw my way.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> really? so you went to private schools? you use your own fire and police dept? you don't contribute to social security in each paycheck (assuming you have a job?)


I'm 46 yrs old & I've bn semi retired since I was 38yrs old because instead of sitting around on my dead ass looking for a gov't handout I went out into the world & I made some smart business decisions!
Thanks for asking!!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Here is the truth, & it comes from that same article...Early in his campaign, Sanders drew alarm when he said in an interview with CNBC that he doesn’t think a top marginal tax rate of 90 percent is too high.


Okay, this is hilarious that you're calling me dumb when you prove my point right there: Sanders never advocated a 90% tax rate for _everyone_. He said he did not think that a top marginal tax rate of 90% is too high like it was _under Eisenhower for the top earners_. Thank you for proving my original statement.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> f you owned a bar & one of your employees got caught pimpin hoes out of it without your knowledge wld you want to be held "personally responsible" for it??


you are correct. 

however, donald was the CEO of his corporations so his decisions were what caused him to file bankruptcy. not some lackey below him.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I'm 46 yrs old & I've bn semi retired since I was 38yrs old because instead of sitting around on my dead ass looking for a gov't handout I went out into the world & I made some smart business decisions!
> Thanks for asking!!


thanks for not answering any of mine. typical socialist....


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> filing bankruptcy is stiffing your partners....& Trump has stiffed his partners 4 times.....
> If you were sell weed to a guy & he stiffed you 4 times, would you sell him a 5th?...


Doublejj, Getting fucked four times with even a thought of a fifth is a little over the top. Do you know about Trumps bankruptcies ? I haven't looked into it but were they chapter 7 or chapter 11? Sometimes people do get paid and a lot of times creditors get some of there money back or all of it and the company dissolves. 

I invested in a bankrupt stock that gave me over 1000% returns when I sold one time. So I will look and see if I can find some details of Trumps corporate bankruptcy's.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I'm 46 yrs old & I've bn semi retired since I was 38yrs old because instead of sitting around on my dead ass looking for a gov't handout I went out into the world & I made some smart business decisions!
> Thanks for asking!!






Sounds like you did pretty good under Obama eh?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sometimes people do get paid and a lot of times creditors get some of there money back or all of it


his exact quotes of why he didn't repay his creditors:

"they were not nice people" "they have plenty of money" "they were sharks"


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Doublejj, Getting fucked four times with even a thought of a fifth is a little over the top. Do you know about Trumps bankruptcies ? I haven't looked into it but were they chapter 7 or chapter 11? Sometimes people do get paid and a lot of times creditors get some of there money back or all of it and the company dissolves.
> 
> I invested in a bankrupt stock that gave me over 1000% returns when I sold one time. So I will look and see if I can find some details of Trumps corporate bankruptcy's.


I'll be fair here: It's Chapter 11, restructuring a business. A lot of people like to spin it that "it's a smart business decision," which IS partly true. It's a smart business decision _at the time_. However, what they often ignore is all the things that lead up to filing a Chapter 11 which usually isn't great business.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> filing bankruptcy is stiffing your partners....& Trump has stiffed his partners 4 times.....
> If you were sell weed to a guy & he stiffed you 4 times, would you sell him a 5th?...


*Doublejj, I found Trumps info on his corporate bankruptcy's and all of them were chapter 11. You know what that means I am pretty sure.*

Trump’s four bankruptcies were Chapter 11 reorganizations (named for its location in federal bankruptcy code), which are designed to restructure businesses without shutting them down completely. The purpose is to "save" the business, as opposed to other forms of bankruptcy which would liquidate the company, said Michael Venditto, a partner at the ReedSmith law firm who has extensive experience with Chapter 11.

Because they keep coming up, we decided to outline Trump’s four bankruptcies. We also talked to some finance experts, who told us Trump is correct that Chapter 11 reorganization is not always the result of bad business decisions.

*Bankruptcy 1: The Trump Taj Mahal, 1991*

The first bankruptcy associated with Trump was perhaps the most significant in terms of his personal finances, according to news reports at the time. He funded the construction of the $1 billion Trump Taj Mahal casino in Atlantic City, which opened in 1990. By 1991, the casino was nearly $3 billion in debt, while Trump had racked up nearly $900 million in personal liabilities, so the business decided to file for Chapter 11 reorganization, according to the _New York Times_. As a result, Trump gave up half his personal stake in the casino and sold his yacht and airline, according to the _Washington Post_.

*Bankruptcy 2: Trump Plaza Hotel, 1992*

Trump acquired the Plaza Hotel in New York for $390 million in 1988. By 1992, the hotel had accumulated $550 million in debt. As a result of the bankruptcy, in exchange for easier terms on which to pay off the debts, Trump relinquished a 49 percent stake in the Plaza to a total of six lenders, according to ABC News. Trump remained the hotel’s CEO, but it was merely a gesture -- he didn’t earn a salary and had no say in the hotel’s day-to-day operations, according to the_New York Times_. 

*Bankruptcy 3: Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts, 2004*

Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts filed for bankruptcy again in 2004 when his casinos -- including the Trump Taj Mahal, Trump Marina and Trump Plaza casinos in Atlantic City and a riverboat casino in Indiana -- had accrued an estimated $1.8 billion in debt, according to the Associated Press. Trump agreed to reduce his share in the company from 47 to 27 percent in a restructuring plan, but he was still the company’s largest single shareholder and remained in charge of its operations. Trump told the Associated Press at the time that the company represented less than 1 percent of his net worth.

*Bankruptcy 4: Trump Entertainment Resorts, 2009*

Trump Entertainment Resorts -- formerly Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts -- was hit hard by the 2008 economic recession and missed a $53.1 million bond interest payment in December 2008, according to ABC News. After debating with the company’s board of directors, Trump resigned as the company’s chairman and had his corporate stake in the company reduced to 10 percent. The company continued to use Trump’s name in licensing.

So four Trump companies filed for Chapter 11 reorganization. Is that as big a deal as Fiorina says?


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Sounds like you did pretty good under Obama eh?


No, BEFORE!

And now I make money inspite of Obama


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Is that as big a deal as Fiorina says?


says the woman who ruined hewlett packard. is she even running for president anymore?


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Doublejj, I found Trumps info on his corporate bankruptcy's and all of them were chapter 11. You know what that means I am pretty sure.*
> 
> Trump’s four bankruptcies were Chapter 11 reorganizations (named for its location in federal bankruptcy code), which are designed to restructure businesses without shutting them down completely. The purpose is to "save" the business, as opposed to other forms of bankruptcy which would liquidate the company, said Michael Venditto, a partner at the ReedSmith law firm who has extensive experience with Chapter 11.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to post this, unfortunately I doubt that these guys will actually read & understand any of it...

Trying to reason with some these folks is like trying to reason w someone who just keeps trying to defend inferior pos lights from China!
They refuse to listen to reason


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> thanks for not answering any of mine. typical socialist....


You clearly have no idea whatsoever of what a typical socialist is... Go ask your boy Bernie!!

I answered the only question that made any sense... The rest of your questions were just silly dribble


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> You clearly have no idea whatsoever of what a typical socialist is... Go ask your boy Bernie!!
> 
> I answered the only question that made any sense... The rest of your questions were just silly dribble


so you went to public school, you pay taxes for fire and police and you do contribute to SS. let me guess: you cashed both stimulus checks too from W and Obama. 

are you sure YOU know what a socialist is? i think not


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

Bernie isn't really a socialist.. He's not looking to take over every industry.. Just healthcare.. And its a wise move.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

you're a cafeteria socialist. you pick and choose what forms of socialism benefit you.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> says the woman who ruined hewlett packard. * is she even running for president anymore?*


*
*
I don't think anybody cares anymore if she is. TRUMP!


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Okay, this is hilarious that you're calling me dumb when you prove my point right there: Sanders never advocated a 90% tax rate for _everyone_. He said he did not think that a top marginal tax rate of 90% is too high like it was _under Eisenhower for the top earners_. Thank you for proving my original statement.


Holy f'n batman!! How many times am I going to have to explain this?????

Bernie is a Socialist, he wants everyone who has worked hard & achieved success to give the gov't the vast majority of there hard earned money so the gov't can redistribute it as they see fit i.e. More cancerous welfare programs....
And you pulled a fluff piece article out of your ass to refute this when the article actually confirms it!

Good day sir!
I said good day


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Holy f'n batman!! How many times am I going to have to explain this?????
> 
> Bernie is a Socialist, he wants everyone who has worked hard & achieved success to give the gov't the vast majority of there hard earned money so the gov't can redistribute it as they see fit i.e. More cancerous welfare programs....
> And you pulled a fluff piece article out of your ass to refute this when the article actually confirms it!
> ...


He's a Social Democrat, which is not the same thing as a Socialist. Go get an education, unless you're saying Eisenhower was a socialist, as well as Truman, FDR, Nixon, LBJ, and JFK, and Reagan in his early years.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you're a cafeteria socialist. you pick and choose what forms of socialism benefit you.


Please do us all a favor & Stop talking!
Seriously, for the love of all that is great in this world just please please stop!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Please do us all a favor & Stop talking!
> Seriously, for the love of all that is great in this world just please please stop!


sorry the truth is so painful to you. embrace your socialist tendencies, don't hate on them

i'll be glad to help you move to any Capitalist country you want, OK? which one are you gonna pick?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> sorry the truth is so painful to you. embrace your socialist tendencies, don't hate on them
> 
> i'll be glad to help you move to any Capitalist country you want, OK? which one are you gonna pick?


He doesn't even understand what a socialist is.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> He's a Social Democrat, which is not the same thing as a Socialist. Go get an education, unless you're saying Eisenhower was a socialist, as well as Truman, FDR, Nixon, LBJ, and JFK, and Reagan in his early years.


You can call him a marshmallow if it makes you feel better, but it doesn't change the facts!! 
He thinks gov't should be in charge of everything & he wants a lot more of everyone's income to pay for it!!

PERIOD!!
End of discusion


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

As much as I've enjoyed trying to educate the 2 of you, I realize now that it's pointless.
Adios


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> You can call him a marshmallow if it makes you feel better, but it doesn't change the facts!!
> He thinks gov't should be in charge of everything & he wants a lot more of everyone's income to pay for it!!
> 
> PERIOD!!
> End of discusion


No need to piss on Bernie's parade. Let Trump do it later on if he makes it that far, and it will be funnier when he is on the stage. Fuck this is going to be a great year. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> As much as I've enjoyed trying to educate the 2 of you, I realize now that it's pointless.
> Adios


You're so ignorant it's laughable. You're not educating anyone, you're just losing your cool. Bye Felicia.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> He doesn't even understand what a socialist is.


he doesn't even know what a capitalist is. what REAL capitalist would retire at 38? average male lifespan is 76, that's a lot more money to make.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> As much as I've enjoyed trying to educate the 2 of you


i lost 5 IQ points reading your drivel. don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya!! aufwiedersehn!!


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> he doesn't even know what a capitalist is. what REAL capitalist would retire at 38? average male lifespan is 76, that's a lot more money to make.


Ah, you sucked me back in!
You said something soooooo incredibly stupid that I just cldnt resist....
If you would ever shut up long enough to actually read what people write then you wldnt have to spend so much of your precious time trying to pry your foot out of your mouth!! 
I am SEMI-retired Dumbass!
I still own a business & I still own real estate but I no longer micromanage the day to day operations. I spend a lot more of my time now traveling. That is when I'm not on here waisting my time trying to enlighten welfare recipients & Bernie lovers! 

But hey, I actually learned something so it wasn't a total waist of my time


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Ah, you sucked me back in!
> You said something soooooo incredibly stupid that I just cldnt resist....
> If you would ever shut up long enough to actually read what people write then you wldnt have to spend so much of your precious time trying to pry your foot out of your mouth!!
> I am SEMI-retired Dumbass!
> ...


hey puppet your spelling is giving you away


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Ah, you sucked me back in!
> You said something soooooo incredibly stupid that I just cldnt resist....
> If you would ever shut up long enough to actually read what people write then you wldnt have to spend so much of your precious time trying to pry your foot out of your mouth!!
> I am SEMI-retired Dumbass!
> ...


Why are you wasting your money on travel? Why aren't you investing into the stock market? Some capitalist you are.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

Nobody with that spells like a 4th grader can be semi retired @46, I don't believe it.. Unless you meant semi retarded.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

this is the last thing i read that you posted if it makes you feel better triple D (dumb, delusional, douchebag) is that the triple D's?

"I must be a fkn idiot"


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Unless you meant semi retarded.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> How stupid are you? Honestly, I'm wondering how dumb you are if you think I think Fox News is any sort of a legitimate news channel.


Now you sound like Glenn Beck all of sudden. The two of you sure do cry about Trump a lot. Maybe you could get a job working for The Blaze


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> 10 billion? Try 4 billion and he did _not_ do it on his own and claimed bankruptcy 4 times along the way. Neighborhood organizer? So much more than that. Once again you're proving my previous statement absolutely correct if you think that's _all_ President Obama was.


What did he create? He didnt claim personal bankruptcy, his businesses did. It is a perfectly acceptable business practice to reorganize. 9 businesses out of 10 fail. I think his wealth was recently pegged at 10 billion but who cares if it is only 4 billion?

What did Barak Obama create before he was president?


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nobody with that spells like a 4th grader can be semi retired @46, I don't believe it.. Unless you meant semi retarded.


Corso, really? Now my feelings are hurt! 
I thought we bonded over the cute lil raccoons & puppies on the other forum & now you call me semi-retarded?
Well, at least your insult was mildly humorous, I'll give you that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> 9 businesses out of 10 fail.


according to Forbes, only 20% (that's 2 out of 10) of corporations with assets over 1Bln file bankruptcy. 

it was only 18% before Trump came along


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> according to Forbes, only 20% (that's 2 out of 10) of corporations with assets over 1Bln file bankruptcy.
> 
> it was only 18% before Trump came along


So what?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Corso, really? Now my feelings are hurt!
> I thought we bonded over the cute lil raccoons & puppies on the other forum & now you call me semi-retarded?
> Well, at least your insult was mildly humorous, I'll give you that.







Lol..don't take it personal, Great animal pics though. I like uncle Bens weed related posts but his political thoughts make my blood boil.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Now you sound like Glenn Beck all of sudden. The two of you sure do cry about Trump a lot. Maybe you could get a job working for The Blaze


Easy then I could come out years later and be like "It was all bullshit suckers!" Would be a fun prank.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So what?


so trump sucks as a businessman. duh.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol..don't take it personal, Great animal pics though. I like uncle Bens weed related posts but his political thoughts make my blood boil.


No worries! I'm wearing my Big Boy jeans today, so I think I can handle it....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Hey, rheumatoidarthritisman, or whatever your f'n name is, not only do you say really, really, really, stupid shit, but you're a terrible liar as well!


tripleD: dunce, dimwit, dipshit. dingleberry, dork, dufus

what did i lie about?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I see him as a smart businessman. He played by the rules, did everything legal and liberals hate him for it.

If you dont like the rules try to change the rules....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

80% of smart businessmen don't file bankruptcy. not just liberals hate him. half a million in the UK signed a petition to keep him out. 

if daddy didn't give a silver spoon, Dump would be lucky to own a Motel 6 in Paramus NJ


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> 80% of smart businessmen don't file bankruptcy. not just liberals hate him. half a million in the UK signed a petition to keep him out.
> 
> if daddy didn't give a silver spoon, Dump would be lucky to own a Motel 6 in Paramus NJ


Then move to the UK


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I see him as a smart businessman. He played by the rules, did everything legal and liberals hate him for it.
> 
> If you dont like the rules try to change the rules....






I don't hate trump, he cracks me up..I love the shots @ Rosie O'Donnell n Jeb! 

I think he's too arrogant and egotistical to be Potus.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Then move to the UK


no way! i want to see this train run right off the cliff right here in the good ole USA. his meltdown when he doesn't get the RNC nomination is going to be orgasm inducing


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't hate trump, he cracks me up..I love the shots @ Rosie O'Donnell n Jeb!
> 
> I think he's too arrogant and egotistical to be Potus.


Lol right? He bitches and whines about Megan Kelly, how is he going to stand up to Putin or anyone else? "Waaa Putin said America was dumb. Putin's a poopoo head."


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

I just see him never listening to his advisers or steamrolling ahead to take oil in the ME.. Recipe for disaster, like Bush\Cheyney.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Lol right? He bitches and whines about Megan Kelly, how is he going to stand up to Putin or anyone else? "Waaa Putin said America was dumb. Putin's a poopoo head."


This is how negotiations happen. The only difference is, they normally go on behind closed doors. Where does it say a candidate has to run through the media gauntlet in order to be nominated? Trump is a game changer, he can appear on just about any show he wants, and doesn't have to play by your establishment rules. If Trump took advice from idiots, we would end up with another McCain/Romney loser candidate. But that's not going to happen this time. 

Putin has already endorsed Trump, so again you don't know what your posting about.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> This is how negotiations happen. The only difference is, they normally go on behind closed doors. Where does it say a candidate has to run through the media gauntlet in order to be nominated? Trump is a game changer, he can appear on just about any show he wants, and doesn't have to play by your establishment rules. If Trump took advice from idiots, we would end up with another McCain/Romney loser candidate. But that's not going to happen this time.
> 
> Putin has already endorsed Trump, so again you don't know what your posting about.


Do you think an endorsement by Vladamir Putin is something to boast about?


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you think an endorsement by Vladamir Putin is something to boast about?


I am saying that more peace on earth is not such a bad idea. Would you rather have Putin hate our next president like he hates Obama? Would nuclear war make you happy?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Putin has already endorsed Trump


so has Palin. hahahahahaahhahahahahaahhaha. that should really scare you if you have any intelligence. cause she sure doesn't.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so has Palin. hahahahahaahhahahahahaahhaha. that should really scare you if you have any intelligence. cause she sure doesn't.




That stupid fuck sheriff from Arizona endorsed him too.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so has Palin. hahahahahaahhahahahahaahhaha. that should really scare you if you have any intelligence. cause she sure doesn't.


Sarah gave him a boost in Iowa. Endorsements normally have a short term effect. In fact, if your name is Glenn Beck endorsing Ted Cruz, the hysteria could literally last only minutes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

of course Putin likes Dump. he's scared of a fox news bimbo. putin will walk all over him and kick his ass on the way out.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2016)

have you ever been to Iowa? the corn is smarter than most of it's inhabitants. of course Palin gave him a bump.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> have you ever been to Iowa? the corn is smarter than most of it's inhabitants. of course Palin gave him a bump.


I have been to Iowa and there is lots of corn thats for sure , but to talk about a whole state like that is kinda like shitting on your own. Just so you know, I think some Iowans are on your side. I think because I am not sure anymore. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> This is how negotiations happen. The only difference is, they normally go on behind closed doors. Where does it say a candidate has to run through the media gauntlet in order to be nominated? Trump is a game changer, he can appear on just about any show he wants, and doesn't have to play by your establishment rules. If Trump took advice from idiots, we would end up with another McCain/Romney loser candidate. But that's not going to happen this time.
> 
> Putin has already endorsed Trump, so again you don't know what your posting about.


Putin endorsed Obama when he was running for President. If you think Putin actually cares about US politics then boy, do you have another thing coming.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> 80% of smart businessmen don't file bankruptcy. not just liberals hate him. half a million in the UK signed a petition to keep him out.
> 
> if daddy didn't give a silver spoon, Dump would be lucky to own a Motel 6 in Paramus NJ


If a bunch of snobs in the UK want to keep him out it just increases his attractiveness... Who the fuck cares about what people in the UK think? They cant even manage their own borders, healthcare is bankrupting them along with the socialistic Euro monetary system. Why would we want to head down that tunnel?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't hate trump, he cracks me up..I love the shots @ Rosie O'Donnell n Jeb!
> 
> I think he's too arrogant and egotistical to be Potus.


Unfortunately for you and I we dont get to pick who we want to be POTUS. We get to choose from the lesser of two evils after a lengthy process where they discredit each other... Well, in Hillary's case they discredit themselves.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Putin endorsed Obama when he was running for President. If you think Putin actually cares about US politics then boy, do you have another thing coming.


Trump could negotiate with Putin. He is an excellent negotiator.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I am saying that more peace on earth is not such a bad idea. Would you rather have Putin hate our next president like he hates Obama? Would nuclear war make you happy?


Would you want Al-Baghdadi to like our next president? 

What personal opinion some political leader might hold towards the president of the US is irrelevant to encouraging world peace. The prime motivation is protecting national interests ($), including for leaders of the US. 

It would seem to me having a weak leader as president of the US would be a diplomatic advantage for Russia, which is why Putin endorsed his candidacy. He is looking out for his interests.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Putin endorsed Obama when he was running for President. If you think Putin actually cares about US politics then boy, do you have another thing coming.


Putin does care about U.S. politics as it relates to Russia.
Are you saying that Obama is negotiating with Putin better than Trump could? I don't believe that for a second.
Obama is a terrible foreign policy negotiator.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Would you want Al-Baghdadi to like our next president?
> 
> What personal opinion some political leader might hold towards the president of the US is irrelevant to encouraging world peace. The prime motivation is protecting national interests ($), including for leaders of the US.
> 
> It would seem to me having a weak leader as president of the US would be a diplomatic advantage for Russia, which is why Putin endorsed his candidacy. He is looking out for his interests.


Protecting our national security, IS protecting our national interests. Russia hacks America constantly. They probably know everything that was on Hillary's e-mail server.

Having a weak leader who doesn't know how to negotiate is exactly the reason Russia has been taking advantage us. Obama talks loudly, but only carries a little limp stick


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Putin does care about U.S. politics as it relates to Russia.
> Are you saying that Obama is negotiating with Putin better than Trump could? I don't believe that for a second.
> Obama is a terrible foreign policy negotiator.


If you go back & look at some of the posts made by the libtards like ridiculous-man then you will realize like I have that you are waisting your time trying to have an intelligent conversation with them.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Protecting our national security, IS protecting our national interests. Russia hacks America constantly. They probably know everything that was on Hillary's e-mail server.
> 
> Having a weak leader who doesn't know how to negotiate is exactly the reason Russia has been taking advantage us. Obama talks loudly, but only carries a little limp stick


In what way(s) has Russia "taken advantage of us" during Obama's presidency?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Obama is a terrible foreign policy negotiator.









http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/jun/03/barack-obama/barack-obama-says-us-today-most-respected-country-/


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> In what way(s) has Russia "taken advantage of us" during Obama's presidency?


Besides what I've already mentioned? Hacking us. Do you know how may cyber attacks the Pentagon gets on a daily basis? Putin called Obama's bluff in the Ukraine.Putin is backing his Allie Assad, while Obama is trying to take Assad out of power. He called Obama's bluff on that too, because Barry from Honolulu is a weak leader


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/jun/03/barack-obama/barack-obama-says-us-today-most-respected-country-/


That is the overall approval rating for Obama by Americans. It doesn't show what foreign leaders think of Obama on foreign policy issues. I don't see its relevance.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

We are hacking and spying too, everyone is doing it.. Its one of the downsides to technology.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> We are hacking and spying too, everyone is doing it.. Its one of the downsides to technology.


Are you up to speed on this, or just giving a general observation? If you look into it, you will see its extremely lopsided in terms of who is hacking who. Russia has launched cyber attacks on the white house, pentagon, stock market, and even our drones


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

What's to keep up with? Its common knowledge. You think our government and media is going to broadcast all our dirt? 
Its embarrassing that the U.S. is the only ones whining about it.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What's to keep up with? Its common knowledge. You think our government and media is going to broadcast all our dirt?
> Its embarrassing that the U.S. is the only ones whining about it.


Whining about national security? You must be a Bernie supporter.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

Are you really this naive?


----------



## tripleD (Jan 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> have you ever been to Iowa? the corn is smarter than most of it's inhabitants. of course Palin gave him a bump.


Since I've actually never been to Iowa I won't speculate as to whether the corn in Iowa is smarter than most Iowans, but I will say this- I'm pretty damn certain that the corn that just went down my toilet would score better than YOU on an IQ Test!!


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Are you really this naive?


Explain to me how people stealing top secret government information doesn't jeopardize a nation's security


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Explain to me how people stealing top secret government information doesn't jeopardize a nation's security






Naive for not knowing we spy and hack as much or more than anybody else. 

The biggest threat to national security is our foreign policy and the clowns running our country.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The biggest threat to national security is our foreign policy and the clowns running our country.


That is why we need Trump in office as the next president


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Putin does care about U.S. politics as it relates to Russia.
> Are you saying that Obama is negotiating with Putin better than Trump could? I don't believe that for a second.
> Obama is a terrible foreign policy negotiator.


I don't believe Trump could negotiate with Putin at all; remember that Putin was part of the KGB who loved to make the CIA and US look like incompetent. Look at how he cries and moans about any sort of criticism he gets. Russians _love_ bashing the US at home - seriously get educated on Russian politics. Kind of like how during the Bush Administration Russia invaded Georgia, they became a major arms supplier to Venezuela, they threatened military retaliation if anti-missile defense systems were placed in Poland so Medvedev deployed Iskander SRBMs to Kaliningrad near the Polish border.

About the only time our relations improved with Russia was Medvedev and Obama were getting along. Putin wants a resurgence of Russia as a superpower and he does not like working with the US. He probably won't even meet with Trump knowing about how he throws little tantrums; he'll send Lavrov to meet with him first and of course Trump is going to get pissy because Putin didn't show up. Then Trump is going to call him a coward, and Putin is going to go in front of the Duma and give a speech about how stupid Americans are because they elected a reality TV star as their President. The Duma applauds, and all the States around the world that dislike the US are going to praise Putin.

Seriously, this is like Poli Sci 200-300 level basic stuff in international relations. Read the news, read history, don't start with Obama and go all the way back to Stalin in US-Russian relations. It's shaped what the rhetoric is now-a-days, including the Bush-Clinton-Bush 2nd years.

Also if you think Russia _just_ started hacking us/spying on us that's just downright pitiful.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 28, 2016)

Folks on the right excoriates Obama on a constant basis for perceived ineptness, yet they are willing to put a charlatan, who BTW has zero political experience, be the leader of the free world.


NLXSK1 said:


> He does also happen to be a man who built a real estate and merchandising fortune to over 10 billion dollars. That may give a little credibility to his experience.
> 
> What was Obama's claim to fame before he became president? Neighborhood organizer?





NLXSK1 said:


> If a bunch of snobs in the UK want to keep him out it just increases his attractiveness... Who the fuck cares about what people in the UK think? They cant even manage their own borders, healthcare is bankrupting them along with the socialistic Euro monetary system. Why would we want to head down that tunnel?


When a large number of folks from our closest ally don't want the Dumpster in their country, how is that going to make America great?

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Naive for not knowing we spy and hack as much or more than anybody else.
> 
> The biggest threat to national security is our foreign policy and the clowns running our country.


Did you just call BarryO a clown? just checking. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Folks on the right excoriates Obama on a constant basis for perceived ineptness, yet they are willing to put a charlatan, who BTW has zero political experience, be the leader of the free world.
> 
> 
> When a large number of folks from our closest ally don't want the Dumpster in their country, how is that going to make America great?
> ...


I really don't think Trump is worried about what other countries think about him coming to there country. They will probably work out some kind of deal before they start begging. TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I really don't think Trump is worried about what other countries think about him coming to there country. They will probably work out some kind of deal before they start begging. TRUMP!


I'm sure the dumpster gives less then a fuck about how others think of him but it's not him I give a fuck about, I'm trying to figure out how in hell he's suppose to make America great while at the same time insulting 1.5 billion muslims!? Now let go take a dump so I can go wipe my ass with my Trump TP!!

B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Folks on the right excoriates Obama on a constant basis for perceived ineptness, yet they are willing to put a charlatan, who BTW has zero political experience, be the leader of the free world.
> 
> 
> When a large number of folks from our closest ally don't want the Dumpster in their country, how is that going to make America great?
> ...


Barak Obama was really popular in Europe. How is that working out for US Foreign policy?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Barak Obama was really popular in Europe. How is that working out for US Foreign policy?


It would be a lot better if neoconservatives hadn't invaded the Middle East and destabilized the region

Any criticism you have of current foreign policy can be traced back to the Bush administration and the wars that originated during his time in office that liberals were largely against at the time. So you don't get to complain about foreign policy then blame the problem all on the Obama administration. The people you put into office caused the problem, now you want to put another one in and make it worse having learned nothing from before. 

Ain't happenin' pal


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It would be a lot better if neoconservatives hadn't invaded the Middle East and destabilized the region
> 
> Any criticism you have of current foreign policy can be traced back to the Bush administration and the wars that originated during his time in office that liberals were largely against at the time. So you don't get to complain about foreign policy then blame the problem all on the Obama administration. The people you put into office caused the problem, now you want to put another one in and make it worse having learned nothing from before.
> 
> Ain't happenin' pal


Obama ran for office and gained the presidency telling us he could fix it and he has made it far worse.

Your rebuttal is crap....


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Did you just call BarryO a clown? just checking. TRUMP!





They are all clowns, it is about picking the lesser of two evils. I'd vote Obama if he could run again, hes like a football coach who didn't have much experience 8 years ago and was kinda naive..he thought he could work with conservative but got schooled...now his term limit is about up and he's just coming around to a good coach.. I was hoping day 1 in office he said get every troop home, every piece of equipment and vehicle and weapon back home in 60 days.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Obama ran for office and gained the presidency telling us he could fix it and he has made it far worse.
> 
> Your rebuttal is crap....


It's a conservative myth that Iraq was better during the Bush administration


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 29, 2016)

"Lotta milkshakes" - Donald J. PRUMT!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 29, 2016)

If we stopped toppling regimes and closed 90% of our foreign bases, our national security wouldn't even be an issue. Our foreign policy blows, but I guess if you are going to piss away an absurd amount of dough on " Defense" you have to manufacture some reasons and locations to use them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm sure the dumpster gives less then a fuck about how others think of him but it's not him I give a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

Trumps veteran fund raiser brings in 6 million for vets. It was a very powerful event, I got a little bit choked up when I gave 100.00. 

TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trumps veteran fund raiser brings in 6 million for vets. It was a very powerful event, I got a little bit choked up when I gave 100.00.
> 
> TRUMP!


Why did it take Donald Trump for you to donate to veterans?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why did it take Donald Trump for you to donate to veterans?


What makes you think I haven't? I have donated multiple times just so you know. TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What makes you think I haven't? I have donated multiple times just so you know. TRUMP!


Why would it choke you up if you've done it multiple times? Why would you mention _this time_ if you've done it before?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why would it choke you up if you've done it multiple times? Why would you mention _this time_ if you've done it before?


Because it was powerful event and there was some great speakers that cared very much for disabled vets. You should check it out. The one legged man was a great speaker and a special forces green beret' that had his leg blown off in Afghanistan. 

Why not mention it? does it get your panties in a bunch? TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Because it was powerful event and there was some great speakers that cared very much for disabled vets. You should check it out. The one legged man was a great speaker and a special forces green beret' that had his leg blown off in Afghanistan.
> 
> Why not mention it? does it get your panties in a bunch? TRUMP!


Bragging about a donation makes you look petty, like you did it to say "Look guys! I donated to veterans, aren't I such a good guy!?"

And here you are..


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bragging about a donation makes you look petty, like you did it to say "Look guys! I donated to veterans, aren't I such a good guy!?"
> 
> And here you are..


Do you really think a hundred bucks is bragging? Bitching about someone that is willing to help anybody is petty liberal shit in my book. just so you know. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

TRUMP is needed now more than ever. My health care provider just went bankrupt on me and Oregon is going to have to start a new enrollment period to try to fix this democratic fucking mess. TRUMP!

http://www.bendbulletin.com/home/3949964-151/state-orders-moda-to-stop-selling-policies#


----------



## londonfog (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP is needed now more than ever. My health care provider just went bankrupt on me and Oregon is going to have to start a new enrollment period to try to fix this democratic fucking mess. TRUMP!
> 
> http://www.bendbulletin.com/home/3949964-151/state-orders-moda-to-stop-selling-policies#


whats trump plan for health care?


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP is needed now more than ever. My health care provider just went bankrupt on me and Oregon is going to have to start a new enrollment period to try to fix this democratic fucking mess. TRUMP!
> 
> http://www.bendbulletin.com/home/3949964-151/state-orders-moda-to-stop-selling-policies#



So you're complaining that _*private health insurance*_ companies fail?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> whats trump plan for health care?


He says it will be great. I have heard him say that he will knock down the state control so companies can compete nation wide. Right now it just got flushed down the shitter. So Trumps plan is better than no plan. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> So you're complaining that _*private health insurance*_ companies fail?


No not at all. I am complaining that the one I had failed. I mentioned the other day about how can my provider "moda" afford to put there name on the old rose garden sports arena and then raise my rates over 40% in the last two years. Well I got my answer today and that is "THEY CAN"T" TRUMP!


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No not at all. I am complaining that the one I had failed. I mentioned the other day about how can my provider "moda" afford to put there name on the old rose garden sports arena and then raise my rates over 40% in the last two years. Well I got my answer today and that is "THEY CAN"T" TRUMP!


Well then, maybe you should have supported the original Universal Healthcare proposal, instead of presuming your "free market" wisdom was somehow better in letting it pervert the original legislation's intent.
Your problems are your fault, not Obummer's.
You got what you deserve.
And there's more coming.

PRUMT!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> He says it will be great. I have heard him say that he will knock down the state control so companies can compete nation wide. Right now it just got flushed down the shitter. So Trumps plan is better than no plan. TRUMP!


LOL...no really I just LOL
Damn how old are you really. So I ask you "what is his plan" and your answer is "He says it will be great". Now that answer was so stupid I had to LOL. you just made my "so dumb it's funny list".
Can I please help you in life with a tip ? ALWAYS look at the details of what people tell you. The devil is in the details. Without trump telling you what his plan is, you know nothing. Never trust just anyone.
If Trump came in a room and told you to close your eyes, bend over and it will be great. would you ?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well Your question was that fucking stupid. You know as much as I know and I told you what he did mention. Trumps health care plan will more than likely last more than two fucking years. This health care we have is 100% democratic politics and the republicans told you liberals exactly what was going to happen, and that was it was going to go sky high and would crash. Hows that for a prediction? The rest of it is rumored to all crash in 2017. So stick that up your ass. TRUMP!


My getting a little upset are we ? The question was not stupid at all. "What is Trumps health care plan" is stupid? Damn would you not like to know what they guy is offering besides getting rid of ACA ? Does his plan include preexisting condition ? Whats the cost ? Who is covered ? what is covered ? Please don't answer " it will be great "
I like my healthcare now. It actually went down. I also had options that I took advantage of


----------



## god1 (Jan 29, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> ...Your problems are your fault, not Obummer's. ...



Obummer as you call him, made the decision to go after access as opposed to cost control. He made the choice for what he believed to be political gain. The "nutty prof" owns this turd.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> Well then, maybe you should have supported the original Universal Healthcare proposal, instead of presuming your "free market" wisdom was somehow better in letting it pervert the original legislation's intent.
> Your problems are your fault, not Obummer's.
> You got what you deserve.
> And there's more coming.
> ...


I didn't deserve BarryO's liberal shit and neither did the country . I had excellent Ins before the dems decided whats best for the country and it pretty much just fucking took a dump. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My getting a little upset are we ? The question was not stupid at all. "What is Trumps health care plan" is stupid? Damn would you not like to know what they guy is offering besides getting rid of ACA ? Does his plan include preexisting condition ? Whats the cost ? Who is covered ? what is covered ? Please don't answer " it will be great "
> I like my healthcare now. It actually went down. I also had options that I took advantage of


Well then I guess BarryO was talking to you at the same time he was shitting on the rest of us. TRUMP!


----------



## god1 (Jan 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I like my healthcare now. It actually went down. I also had options that I took advantage of


The cost of gold and platinum plans did not go down, they went up. If you've read the law you would understand why. There is no such thing as "free stuff", somebody has to pay for those that can't.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> whats trump plan for health care?


Trump is for single payer universal healthcare


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 29, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> Well then, maybe you should have supported the original Universal Healthcare proposal, instead of presuming your "free market" wisdom was somehow better in letting it pervert the original legislation's intent.
> Your problems are your fault, not Obummer's.
> You got what you deserve.
> And there's more coming.
> ...


What "original"? The original legislation was limited to surviving spouses and children of deceased military. This is what was passed by the House. The bill the Senate weaseled through under the guise of Budget Reconciliation was a totally different animal.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 29, 2016)

tripleD said:


> M c b
> 
> Are you fkn kidding me?? YOU are calling this guy stupid & dumb?? I've read some of your posts & they aren't that enlightening....Even by British standards!!
> London fag, I mean fog, you really shouldn't be so condescending, it makes you look like a total douche...
> ...


bend over and close your pretty eyes. It will be great


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 29, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> What "original"? The original legislation was limited to surviving spouses and children of deceased military. This is what was passed by the House. The bill the Senate weaseled through under the guise of Budget Reconciliation was a totally different animal.


 
The original legislation I saw when Obummer was coming into power revolved around setting up a Universal system like most of the developed world.
Ahh...here it is.
*H.R.676*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_National_Health_Care_Act

The bill was *first introduced in 2003*,[7] when it had 25 cosponsors, and has been reintroduced in each Congress since. During the 2009 health care debates over the bill that became the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, H.R. 676 was expected to be debated and voted upon by the House in September 2009,[8] but was never debated.
 
Why didn't Nitro just support H.R.676 when he had the chance? Why did he choose the private-market if he's now so upset with it? 
Obviously, you didn't support it, either. Why not?


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 29, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> The original legislation I saw when Obummer was coming into power revolved around setting up a Universal system like most of the developed world.
> Ahh...here it is.
> *H.R.676*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_National_Health_Care_Act
> ...


Because it's been a failure. I know several people who find it impossible to get healthcare with it. EXTREMELY limited choices in providers, EXTREMELY high deductibles, etc. My sister needs surgery and she will have to shell out over $11,000.00 before insurance kicks in a dime, IF she can find a hospital and doctor that will take it. None in town do. In a rush to pass a bill, any bill, they cobbled together a piece of shit that does a disservice to all.
Obama wasn't even a member of Federal government in 2003, I think. Did you know Obama ran unopposed for every office he won until the Presidency, including the Democratic nomination? Hilary was winning but withdrew. Probably because of blackmail over her murder of Vincent Foster.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 29, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Because it's been a failure. I know several people who find it impossible to get healthcare with it. EXTREMELY limited choices in providers, EXTREMELY high deductibles, etc. My sister needs surgery and she will have to shell out over $11,000.00 before insurance kicks in a dime, IF she can find a hospital and doctor that will take it. None in town do. In a rush to pass a bill, any bill, they cobbled together a piece of shit that does a disservice to all.
> Obama wasn't even a member of Federal government in 2003, I think. Did you know Obama ran unopposed for every office he won until the Presidency, including the Democratic nomination? Hilary was winning but withdrew. Probably because of blackmail over her murder of Vincent Foster.


Your sister should look at having her surgery done in India or Thailand, in most cases, a surgery that costs $100,000.00 here in the USA will only cost around $9,000.00 over seas & she will have her own private room with no one looking after her that isn't a licensed RN or DR....


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 29, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Your sister should look at having her surgery done in India or Thailand, in most cases, a surgery that costs $100,000.00 here in the USA will only cost around $9,000.00 over seas & she will have her own private room with no one looking after her that isn't a licensed RN or DR....


I don't think removing a bone spur will cost that much. My point is her Obamacare isn't going to pay for her care at all. My pre-Obamacare paid for my heart surgery( $90,000) and my out-of-pocket was $1,600


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 29, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Because it's been a failure.



Would you like a guac bowl to go with your lack of comprehension?
HR676 != Obummercare
Obummercare == Republican fuck-up 

Why did you not support HR676 when you had several chances to over the years? Why did you allow Republicans to craft a shitty deal like Obummercare?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2016)

god1 said:


> The cost of gold and platinum plans did not go down, they went up. If you've read the law you would understand why. There is no such thing as "free stuff", somebody has to pay for those that can't.


Those that can _should_ pay for those that can't, that's the whole idea of a progressive tax policy

So sad that you made so much money the amount you pay in taxes increased after the affordable care act was implemented









Cry me a fuckin' river


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 29, 2016)

Conservatism and the GOP are the pretty much the colon cancer of the USA. Your stupidity, your anti-intellectualism, your bigoted opinions, your pure idiocy is a fucking plague. Have a nice night though content with the fact you voting in people who'll bend you over and give it to you harder than a pneumatic press.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 29, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Conservatism and the GOP are the pretty much the colon cancer of the USA. Your stupidity, your anti-intellectualism, your pure idiocy is a fucking plague.


If conservatism is the colon cancer then you are the tampon!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 29, 2016)

In this day and age any president that goes into office will look like a Failure in years to come truthfully speaking ??? there is not one person that can come up with a plan with out seriously hurting it self in order to get out of debt Cause really that's what its all about . 
Sure everyone toys with some idea even for medical 
Shit when your postal service is in the red every year lol I mean what maybe its time that the Government says No more Covering to keep normal every day prices low i mean for instance you realize everything from GAS to FOOD is subsidized government eats it up 
i mean now that gallon of milk you pay What ??? 3 -4 bucks for is now 8- 9 bucks litterally everything doubles on you FOOD double gas double and with that rent goes up everything goes up and who starves ???? 
YOU DO 
So we Can say every other president was fucked or he is fucked TRUTH IS IF THEY DID IT RIGHT EVERYONE OF YOU WOULD BE HATING IT so there hands are tied AND the little shit that gets done is fucking for nothing meaningless


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> Why didn't Nitro just support H.R.676 when he had the chance? Why did he choose the private-market if he's now so upset with it?
> Obviously, you didn't support it, either. Why not?


You asked why I didn't support H.R 676 and my answer is I had excellent health care that was more affordable than the bankrupt shit I have now. What reason would I have to support something when I didn't need it? I was covered through the OMIP program before your king fucked it up. 

*Oregon Medical Insurance Pool*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The *Oregon Medical Insurance Pool (OMIP)*, instituted in 1987, is designed to provide medical insurance coverage for residents of the state of Oregon with pre-existing conditions (i.e. HIV/AIDS, diabetes, etc.) who do not already have private insurance. OMIP is administered by Oregon's Office of Private Health Partnerships through Blue Cross/Blue Shield. It functions similarly to other private insurance.[1]


*Impact of federal legislation[edit]*
Due to the enactment of the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act as federal law in 2010, as of January 1, 2014, insurers will no longer be permitted to charge higher rates or discriminate against those individuals who have a pre-existing condition. This will effectively end the need for OMIP.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Your sister should look at having her surgery done in India or Thailand, in most cases, a surgery that costs $100,000.00 here in the USA will only cost around $9,000.00 over seas & she will have her own private room with no one looking after her that isn't a licensed RN or DR....


That is so true. A friend of mine here in Hawaii needed a pace maker and here in the islands it was going to cost him 24k so he flew to India and had it done for 11k. He said they treated him like a king.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You asked why I didn't support H.R 676 and my answer is I had excellent health care that was more affordable than the bankrupt shit I have now. What reason would I have to support something when I didn't need it? I was covered through the OMIP program before your king fucked it up.


All the more reason for you to support it now, eh? PRUMT!
Just remember HR676 is what you would've had if those bozos in the Republiclown car didn't fuck it up in the first place.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> All the more reason for you to support it now, eh? PRUMT!
> Just remember HR676 is what you would've had if those bozos in the Republiclown car didn't fuck it up in the first place.


I just want free shit now. Free for everybody and fuck that paying shit. FREE


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I just want free shit now. Free for everybody and fuck that paying shit. FREE


Yeah, all those poor people who can't pay for their own healthcare have it so easy. No work, free healthcare, food stamps.. 

If it's so easy, why don't you quit your job, get on SNAP and just take advantage of everything like you seem to believe it's so easy to do?

At least then the rest of us wouldn't have to hear a financially well off individual incessantly cry about having to pay higher taxes to the society that enriched him in the first fuckin' place. 

American citizens living in 3rd world conditions don't give a fuck about your 1st world problems.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, all those poor people who can't pay for their own healthcare have it so easy. No work, free healthcare, food stamps..
> 
> If it's so easy, why don't you quit your job, get on SNAP and just take advantage of everything like you seem to believe it's so easy to do?
> 
> ...


Cry me a fucking river. Its not my fault people don't become productive in life. How hard is it to paint a house or hammer a nail or bait a hook? All you got to do is put your work boots on and have a glow in your eyes that makes you want to kick some ass. This is america and you can be something or you can give up and take the free shit. Your choice not mine. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 29, 2016)

tripleD said:


> If conservatism is the colon cancer then you are the tampon!


Your correlation skills are trash.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That is so true. A friend of mine here in Hawaii needed a pace maker and here in the islands it was going to cost him 24k so he flew to India and had it done for 11k. He said they treated him like a king.


 And its free in many other Countries


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 29, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> And its free in many other Countries


I don't really know where you are going with that? Maybe you could start a new migration to the land of the free. TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Cry me a fucking river. Its not my fault people don't become productive in life. How hard is it to paint a house or hammer a nail or bait a hook? All you got to do is put your work boots on and have a glow in your eyes that makes you want to kick some ass. This is america and you can be something or you can give up and take the free shit. Your choice not mine. TRUMP!


I'm not sure if you're so isolated and living in a bubble that you just honestly don't know the reality a huge portion of American's face or simply don't care for whatever reason, but for you to believe that everyone has equal opportunity and they just need to work hard to become successful is just as naive and ignorant as believing the opposite, that _nobody_ can become successful through hard work. Both opinions exist on a spectrum and you're building the foundation of yours out of propaganda and resentment for the poor.

When faced with the fact that 50% of Americans make less than 30K/year, or that average CEO compensation has increased at unprecedented levels since the 1980s, encompassing both democratic and republican political policy, or that from 2009-2012, ~90% of economic gains made went to the top 1% of earners, or that since 1968, income for average Americans has_ decreased_... you still lay blame on the _victims _of all of these circumstances instead of the people, organizations and institutions that caused them.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 29, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Ha!
> Yea, your right, there's no correlation...
> You're just a Tampon! Period


Hey, menstruation jokes aren't funny, period (haha had to )


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trumps veteran fund raiser brings in 6 million for vets. It was a very powerful event, I got a little bit choked up when I gave 100.00.
> 
> TRUMP!


The Dumpster is laughing all the way to the bank with millions of dollars in donations, including yours.

He didn't say who's getting the money and paperwork hasn't been filed.

I recall he also had a veterans fundraiser back in September aboard the battleship USS Iowa, the groups name was Veterans For a strong America nobody ever heard of them and no record of charitable work on behalf of Veterans. The Dumpster also said the group had over a hundred thousand members, yet there's no record of any members and you can't join it, and the only member associated with the group is the founder Joel Arands, google him!

W.C. Fields was right...there's a sucker born every minute!

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 30, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The Dumpster is laughing all the way to the bank with millions of dollars in donations, including yours.
> 
> He didn't say who's getting the money and paperwork hasn't been filed.
> 
> ...


I trust he will give it to the people that will do the most with what they got. Aren't you supposed to be pumping one of these democratic hopefuls ? Or are you a closet Trump fan watching the Dems spin around in the shitter? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure if you're so isolated and living in a bubble that you just honestly don't know the reality a huge portion of American's face or simply don't care for whatever reason, but for you to believe that everyone has equal opportunity and they just need to work hard to become successful is just as naive and ignorant as believing the opposite, that _nobody_ can become successful through hard work. Both opinions exist on a spectrum and you're building the foundation of yours out of propaganda and resentment for the poor.
> 
> When faced with the fact that 50% of Americans make less than 30K/year, or that average CEO compensation has increased at unprecedented levels since the 1980s, encompassing both democratic and republican political policy, or that from 2009-2012, ~90% of economic gains made went to the top 1% of earners, or that since 1968, income for average Americans has_ decreased_... you still lay blame on the _victims _of all of these circumstances instead of the people, organizations and institutions that caused them.


You need to listen to Trump when he said free trade has taken lot of the good jobs out of the country. Its not my fault and it is not Trumps fault and it is true. It is the fault of political kindness trying to help the rest of the world catch up to us. Trump will be a huge jobs creator. Right here in Hawaii they need all kinds of tradesman , house painters, carpenters, home appliance repair guys. Nobody can force anybody to work and be self employed, but its there for the taking, So Thinking about or getting all worked up over some CEO's paycheck is a defeatist attitude. When someone tells me I can't do something it piss's me off. And what you are pumping will only make people sit back and hope for free shit. Good luck with Bernie because Hillary just got flushed down the shitter. She wouldn't of helped anybody but her self anyway. TRUMP!


----------



## god1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Those that can _should_ pay for those that can't, that's the whole idea of a progressive tax policy



And that's exactly why it's "fucked". 

Flat tax with no offset forces everyone to pay their fair share. If all you can make is 1K a year and the tax is 10%, pay your hundred bucks, make a "bazllion" pay your 10%. No favouritism.

Stop being a damn "leech" and get a job. Take responsibility for your life and be accountable. It's your life, make something of it and quit your "whining". No body wants to hear a "squeaky out of tune violin".

.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 30, 2016)

god1 said:


> And that's exactly why it's "fucked".
> 
> Flat tax with no offset forces everyone to pay their fair share. If all you can make is 1K a year and the tax is 10%, pay your hundred bucks, make a "bazllion" pay your 10%. No favouritism.
> 
> ...


This is so economically ignorant it's laughable. Time and time again, people have proved how a flat tax rate is _not_ "fair to everyone." Good job on falling for the 1984 news speak though. Flat taxes are usually called _regressive_ for a reason. Moreover all of you going "oh it'll make the tax code easier," prove to me that you no shit about the IRS, our government, and our politics. Literally, you know nothing and you're fooling yourself if you think otherwise - google 'tax lobby.' 

Economists, since the Reagan years, have slammed flat tax rates saying that they're unfeasible. It quite simply ignores the reality of the United States, the reality of economics, and the reality of spending and saving patterns of US citizens.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 30, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> This is so economically ignorant it's laughable. Time and time again, people have proved how a flat tax rate is _not_ "fair to everyone." Good job on falling for the 1984 news speak though. Flat taxes are usually called _regressive_ for a reason. Moreover all of you going "oh it'll make the tax code easier," prove to me that you no shit about the IRS, our government, and our politics. Literally, you know nothing and you're fooling yourself if you think otherwise - google 'tax lobby.'
> 
> Economists, since the Reagan years, have slammed flat tax rates saying that they're unfeasible. It quite simply ignores the reality of the United States, the reality of economics, and the reality of spending and saving patterns of US citizens.


The only ignorant thing here is ME for actually reading your gov't sponsored garbage!! 
Doing away with our income Tax & replacing it w a flat sales tax is the fairest & healthiest system. Period! 
Whining that it will negatively affect this group or that group is gov't propaganda!
Our biggest problem is the cancerous Tumor called gov't & their willingness to bankrupt our country & our freedom.
Please stop spreading their lies!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 30, 2016)

tripleD said:


> The only ignorant thing here is ME for actually reading your gov't sponsored garbage!!
> Doing away with our income Tax & replacing it w a flat sales tax is the fairest & healthiest system. Period!
> Whining that it will negatively affect this group or that group is gov't propaganda!
> Our biggest problem is the cancerous Tumor called gov't & their willingness to bankrupt our country & our freedom.
> Please stop spreading their lies!


You're hilarious; you think you're correct but you're oh so wrong. Do a little bit of research and educate yourself - or did you drop out of elementary school?


----------



## tripleD (Jan 30, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You're hilarious; you think you're correct but you're oh so wrong. Do a little bit of research and educate yourself - or did you drop out of elementary school?


Hahahaha! 
The kids today would say that you just got Sandusky'd!!!


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 30, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Doing away with our income Tax & replacing it w a flat sales tax is the fairest & healthiest system. Period!



 
Can you support that statement with something more substantial than "period"? What is the definition of "fairest & healthiest" in your lexicon?


----------



## tripleD (Jan 30, 2016)

My lexicon? You can't be serious!
These are 2 very simple words, that even a fifth grader understands, but you can try the Bill Clinton tactic of " it depends on what your definition of "is" is" If you really feel that desperate....
Common sense & Google are your friend


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 30, 2016)

tripleD said:


> My lexicon? You can't be serious!
> These are 2 very simple words, that even a fifth grader understands, but you can try the Bill Clinton tactic of " it depends on what your definition of "is" is" If you really feel that desperate....
> Common sense & Google are your friend



So...you have no idea what you're talking about?
That's what I figured.


----------



## tripleD (Jan 30, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> So...you have no idea what you're talking about?
> That's what I figured.


No, I just don't feel like trying to have an intelligent conversation with someone who doesn't even know what the words "fairest" & "healthiest" mean....
Nor do I feel like waisting any more of my time talking to the type of individual who thinks that it's impressive to use words like "lexicon"instead "definition" in a normal pot forum.... Sad really!
Run along now & enjoy your "grey poupon" & plz don't get that confused w the dope ass album "gray poupon" by Doap Nixon


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jan 30, 2016)

Let's get back to talking about Trump.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 30, 2016)

CC Dobbs said:


> Let's get back to talking about Trump.


If Trump wins the Iowa caucuses by 5 to 10 points,* it's over. *From there he basically has New Hampshire and South Carolina in the bag. Not to mention Florida where he is facing a sitting senator and former governer.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jan 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If Trump wins the Iowa caucuses by 5 to 10 points,* it's over. *From there he basically has New Hampshire and South Carolina in the bag. Not to mention Florida where he is facing a sitting senator and former governer.


That is an excellent analysis. Trump sure does look good to win more support from angry white people. I wonder if he has topped out on the crazy yet.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 30, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Now stop crying, go put your big boy pants on and go in the kitchen and make me a ham sandwich


Sorry, sweetie, but your panties are all in a bunch and it's super off putting, so no. However, when I get home I expect dinner to be ready.



tripleD said:


> No, I just don't feel like trying to have an intelligent conversation with someone who doesn't even know what the words "fairest" & "healthiest" mean....
> Nor do I feel like waisting any more of my time talking to the type of individual who thinks that it's impressive to use words like "lexicon"instead "definition" in a normal pot forum.... Sad really!
> Run along now & enjoy your "grey poupon" & plz don't get that confused w the dope ass album "gray poupon" by Doap Nixon


You have no clue what you're talking about because you can't back it up without inane bullshit. Dude, it's just sad at this point. You're completely and utterly out of your element lol.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 30, 2016)

CC Dobbs said:


> That is an excellent analysis. Trump sure does look good to win more support from angry white people. I wonder if he has topped out on the crazy yet.


I never mentioned " angry white people". That is something a raciaist such as yourself would do.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jan 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I never mentioned " angry white people". That is something a raciaist such as yourself would do.


Your right, I mentioned angry white people for a reason. You are very quick to jump to conclusions and insult people while offering only nonsense and pedestrian opinions.

I can't wait to see more of your verbal calisthenics. I'll give you some ammo..... You are a do nothing blueberry with a squishy heart.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I never mentioned " angry white people". That is something a raciaist such as yourself would do.


Except the overwhelming majority of Trump's supporters are angry, bigoted, white people. Even David Duke said, "I don’t agree with everything he says, he speaks a little more, actually he speaks a little more, a lot more radically than I talk."


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm not interested in opinions. Go ahead and vent all your liberal fury and rage. Don't really care. 
Hell, If I were you, I'd be worried about Trump too.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 30, 2016)

"She does have a very nice figure, I’ve said if Ivanka weren’t my daughter, perhaps I’d be dating her.”

Yeah keep supporting the guy who's sexually attracted to his own daughter... well I guess this is normal for you since you think the Catholic Church has a pass to molest children.


----------



## god1 (Jan 30, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> This is so economically ignorant it's laughable. Time and time again, people have proved how a flat tax rate is _not_ "fair to everyone." Good job on falling for the 1984 news speak though. Flat taxes are usually called _regressive_ for a reason. Moreover all of you going "oh it'll make the tax code easier," prove to me that you no shit about the IRS, our government, and our politics. Literally, you know nothing and you're fooling yourself if you think otherwise - google 'tax lobby.'
> 
> Economists, since the Reagan years, have slammed flat tax rates saying that they're unfeasible. It quite simply ignores the reality of the United States, the reality of economics, and the reality of spending and saving patterns of US citizens.



Who gives a shit what they call it. The flat tax gets slammed in the name of "civility" by those unwilling to hold others responsible for their own choices in life.

Our society has created this expectation that if people live beyond their means others will pick up the slack. If you can't support a family, mortgage or vehicle don't have them.

When your funds run out, and nobody is willing to support your sorry ass, (shouldn't be a problem finding a benefactor, by the count of bleeding hearts on this forum), think of your fellow man, be considerate and just leave.

The Danes are finally wising up:

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-01-26/denmark-passes-law-seize-valuables-cash-refugees


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 30, 2016)

god1 said:


> Who gives a shit what they call it. The flat tax gets slammed in the name of "civility" by those unwilling to hold others responsible for their own choices in life.
> 
> Our society has created this expectation that if people live beyond their means others will pick up the slack. If you can't support a family, mortgage or vehicle don't have them.
> 
> ...


So we should probably just round up all the mentally handicapped, the disabled, the mentally ill, and the ill and shoot them, right? And if our veterans get hurt, fuck 'em they decided to join the military it's clearly their fault, right?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 30, 2016)

My feelings of your political mentality is quite mutual, rest assured.


----------



## god1 (Jan 30, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> So we should probably just round up all the mentally handicapped, the disabled, the mentally ill, and the ill and shoot them, right? And if our veterans get hurt, fuck 'em they decided to join the military it's clearly their fault, right?



How did you get there?

As many have argued before, the government benefits all it's citizens. As individuals we all equally benefit from national services such as the military, coast guard, fema, etc.. Given that, if you earn an income, a linear tax applied across the population proportionate to income is appropriate.

If you want more money, earn more. It's pretty damn simple.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You need to listen to Trump when he said free trade has taken lot of the good jobs out of the country. Its not my fault and it is not Trumps fault and it is true. It is the fault of political kindness trying to help the rest of the world catch up to us. Trump will be a huge jobs creator. Right here in Hawaii they need all kinds of tradesman , house painters, carpenters, home appliance repair guys. Nobody can force anybody to work and be self employed, but its there for the taking, So Thinking about or getting all worked up over some CEO's paycheck is a defeatist attitude. When someone tells me I can't do something it piss's me off. And what you are pumping will only make people sit back and hope for free shit. Good luck with Bernie because Hillary just got flushed down the shitter. She wouldn't of helped anybody but her self anyway. TRUMP!


The GOP were the ones that always champion trade pacts sending jobs oversea. Look at the last trade pact, TPP the GOP never, ever agreed with Obama on anything but they sure as hell did on TPP (That's one of my peeves with Obama) which Guarantees more jobs being lost here in America. 

Newsflash the Dumpster is keeping your money. I had no Idea those Rose colored glasses you wear came in adult sizes.

B4L


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2016)

tripleD said:


> you are seriously the dumbest mother fucker that I have ever encountered!


The logic and depth of your argument is amazing. Have you ever thought of maybe running for office?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 31, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The GOP were the ones that always champion trade pacts sending jobs oversea. Look at the last trade pact, TPP the GOP never, ever agreed with Obama on anything but they sure as hell did on TPP (That's one of my peeves with Obama) which Guarantees more jobs being lost here in America.
> 
> Newsflash the Dumpster is keeping your money. I had no Idea those Rose colored glasses you wear came in adult sizes.
> 
> B4L



NEWS FLASH!.. Trump! doesn't need my money. I think I heard him say that 20 different charity groups were getting money from the fund raiser. You should go to a Trump Rally, I hear he lets the kids run through his plane and maybe you can get some Trump candy for your sweet tooth. TRUMP!


----------



## tripleD (Jan 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The logic and depth of your argument is amazing. Have you ever thought of maybe running for office?


Stop talking with your mouth full!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Stop talking with your mouth full!


Oh wow, you have an amazing way to with words sir. I run with scissors too.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 31, 2016)

god1 said:


> How did you get there?
> 
> As many have argued before, the government benefits all it's citizens. As individuals we all equally benefit from national services such as the military, coast guard, fema, etc.. Given that, if you earn an income, a linear tax applied across the population proportionate to income is appropriate.
> 
> If you want more money, earn more. It's pretty damn simple.


Hey, if you're happy bending over and taking it without a fight, feel free, but some of us know when we're being taken advantage of financially. The transfer of wealth from the poor/middle class to the upper class has been taking place for 40 years, so forgive us for trying to correct that for millions of poor and middle class Americans. Unfortunately for people like you, the momentum is clearly in our favor and your pea brained economic policies are on their way out. So enjoy it while it lasts, cuz' it ain't lasting forever.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> NEWS FLASH!.. Trump! doesn't need my money. I think I heard him say that 20 different charity groups were getting money from the fund raiser. You should go to a Trump Rally, I hear he lets the kids run through his plane and maybe you can get some Trump candy for your sweet tooth. TRUMP!


Slowly touch your toes
close your eyes as you lick your lips
It will be great


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 31, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> So we should probably just round up all the mentally handicapped, the disabled, the mentally ill, and the ill and shoot them, right? And if our veterans get hurt, fuck 'em they decided to join the military it's clearly their fault, right?


pretty much there a menace to society dragging everything down bringing costs up in the wild or as we should say it evolution only the strong survive 
Same thing should apply with us ,, Lets face it or what many will say well were civilized ?Are we 
we deplete and pollute the very thing that gave us life and were civilized ....
we kill in the name of god , we kill for our liberty , and freedom Were fucking animals in evolution seriously 
How many people here can honestly say they remember when they were actually born ?? your first breath your first look at your mother ??? i bet not fucking one of you 
So if a baby is born missing limbs or mentally ill it would not even know it lived if you put it down wth in the first week after determining it was retarded


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 31, 2016)

The economic costs of mental illness have never been easy to pin down.1 The costs of mental health care can be estimated much the way we estimate other health care costs. The Agency for Healthcare Research and Quality, cites a cost of $57.5B in 2006 for mental health care in the U.S., equivalent to the cost of cancer care.2 But unlike cancer, much of the economic burden of mental illness is not the cost of care, but the loss of income due to unemployment, expenses for social supports, and a range of indirect costs due to a chronic disability that begins early in life.

A report last week from the World Economic Forum (WEF)  attempts to capture the costs of several classes of non-communicable diseases (NCDs) and projects the economic burden through 2030. Recognizing there is no ideal method, the authors adopted three approaches to estimate global economic burden: (a) a standard cost of illness method, (b) macroeconomic simulation, and (c) the value of a statistical life. The results of all three methods project staggering costs over the next two decades, with cardiovascular disease, chronic respiratory disease, cancer, diabetes, and mental health representing a cumulative output loss of $47T, roughly 75% of the global GDP in 2010.3

The WHO has already reported that mental illnesses are the leading causes of disability adjusted life years (DALYs) worldwide, accounting for 37% of healthy years lost from NCDs.4 Depression alone accounts for one third of this disability.5 The new report estimates the global cost of mental illness at nearly $2.5T (two-thirds in indirect costs) in 2010, with a projected increase to over $6T by 2030. What does $2.5T or $6T mean? The entire global health spending in 2009 was $5.1T. The annual GDP for low-income countries is less than $1T. The entire overseas development aid over the past 20 years is less than $2T.3


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jan 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> NEWS FLASH!.. Trump! doesn't need my money. I think I heard him say that 20 different charity groups were getting money from the fund raiser. You should go to a Trump Rally, I hear he lets the kids run through his plane and maybe you can get some Trump candy for your sweet tooth. TRUMP!


You mean Mr. Dumpster will let me play make believe pilot on his plane? Yippee! 

I'm not the one wearing rose colored glasses! Guess you're one of those low educated folks the Dumpster appeals to.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Slowly touch your toes
> close your eyes as you lick your lips
> It will be great


Is that what you learned in school to get your diploma? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 31, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You mean Mr. Dumpster will let me play make believe pilot on his plane? Yippee!
> 
> I'm not the one wearing rose colored glasses! Guess you're one of those low educated folks the Dumpster appeals to.
> 
> B4L


I don't wear glasses, sorry. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't wear glasses, sorry.


well, at least that's one less medicare expense you are causing me, old shithead.

TRONALD DUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, at least that's one less medicare expense you are causing me, old shithead.
> 
> TRONALD DUMP!


I am not on medicare poopy pants. Right now I am waiting for Oregon to open up an emergency enrollment period because their biggest provider just went down the shitter . The one good thing is maybe they will call the rose garden the rose garden again. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am not on medicare poopy pants.


i'm sure that's a lie, but i know your obese wife is sucking up medicare dollars after never paying into the system.

tronald dump?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Is that what you learned in school to get your diploma? TRUMP!


Why are you so against those who stayed in school and received a diploma. I do a lot of work with our teenage young men. I constantly preach the importance of staying in school and achieving something. Why do you think it is cool to drop out of high-school. Please don't tell the youth this.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 1, 2016)

Well, it is getting to the season of ads full of lies, voter restriction kicking into high gear, purge voters from voting lists. This is the only way the pukes can win in a general election.

The Flint water crisis will be a club Democrats will use to hammer the GOP with besides other fuckups, this summer and early fall.

B4L


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 1, 2016)

Lol @ that dickhead Reagan calling anyone ignorant.. The guy who claimed trees caused pollution.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

In hot weather, trees release volatile organic hydrocarbons including terpenes and isoprenes - two molecules linked to photochemical smog. In very hot weather, the production of these begins to accelerate.

America's Great Smoky Mountains are supposed to take their name from the photochemical smog released by millions of hectares of hardwoods.

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2004/may/13/thisweekssciencequestions3


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Great Smoky Mountains are supposed to take their name from the photochemical smog


you should go sometime. beautiful area. it's from the frequent morning fog, not outgassing from trees.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why are you so against those who stayed in school and received a diploma. I do a lot of work with our teenage young men. I constantly preach the importance of staying in school and achieving something. Why do you think it is cool to drop out of high-school. Please don't tell the youth this.


You constantly set a bad example for children from what I have read on here. You are a defeatist for children and think that free shit is going to save them from the big bad CEO's and the unfair world as you see it. You should stay away from other peoples children with what you preach. Just so you know, TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You constantly set a bad example for children from what I have read on here. You are a defeatist for children and think that free shit is going to save them from the big bad CEO's and the unfair world as you see it. You should stay away from other peoples children with what you preach. Just so you know, TRUMP!


please cite


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> please cite



I think you are to far gone . Trump will help the kids. Good luck with Hillary to day. TRUMP!


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> please cite


I would love too, but I don't think I could do it without using some inappropriate language, and I've already been warned about that, so I guess your gna get off easy today foggy...


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I would love too, but I don't think I could do it without using some inappropriate language, and I've already been warned about that, so I guess your gna get off easy today foggy...


you let me know puppet when you go back to your other account. What happened ? Does that account embarrass you now. 
How many accounts do the unintelligent need to make a point ?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think you are to far gone . Trump will help the kids. Good luck with Hillary to day. TRUMP!


as usually you have nothing.
All I ask of you is to stop trying to glorify being a high-school drop out. Nothing to be proud of


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you let me know puppet when you go back to your other account. What happened ? Does that account embarrass you now.
> How many accounts do the unintelligent need to make a point ?


I only have one account....You are a strange lil birdy!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I only have one account....You are a strange lil birdy!


hey one account create Dec 2,2015 puppet. 
Who you think you are fooling ?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> no I don't. I do know that my fellow workers who are Muslims were shocked just as I was on 9/11. How many Muslim-Americans do you think celebrated the death of people in the WTC?


I was there and I still say they were as shocked as shit as we..guess only SOME got the memo.


----------



## red w. blue (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you let me know puppet when you go back to your other account. What happened ? Does that account embarrass you now.
> How many accounts do the unintelligent need to make a point ?


 Ask unclebuck.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> hey one account create Dec 2,2015 puppet.
> Who you think you are fooling ?


 What are you babbling about weirdo I have one account!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> All ISIS may be Muslim...
> 
> But NOT ALL Muslim are ISIS.
> 
> Ya feel me?


But Islam as a whole follows many of the same principles that ISIS distorts..in Islam, ISIS or not women are still dogs..they still believe in giving offending parts the chop..you steal you lose a hand..you butt fuck your lose a..well you get the idea. Sharia Law is nothing you want to fuck with..I know for a fact they carry out punishment like this in America..it's just hidden..mostly against the female of their population..killing them for wanting to be Americanized in America.

They should stay in their countries where it's acceptable if they wish to continue their barbaric traditions.

Sharia law is not religion..it is a byproduct therefore is not to be protected under right to freely practice religion.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> as usually you have nothing.
> All I ask of you is to stop trying to glorify being a high-school drop out. Nothing to be proud of


Are you trying to impress someone other than children? Trump!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

Donald Trump's latest campaign promise
"If you see somebody getting ready to throw a tomato, knock the crap out of them. … I will pay for the legal fees, I promise you."


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Donald Trump's latest campaign promise
> "If you see somebody getting ready to throw a tomato, knock the crap out of them. … I will pay for the legal fees, I promise you."


That was a good one. I backed it up and played that part over. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I would love too, but I don't think I could do it without using some inappropriate language, and I've already been warned about that, so I guess your gna get off easy today foggy...


in other words, you don't have shit.

stupid sock puppet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That was a good one. I backed it up and played that part over. TRUMP!


are you ever gonna back up your own words about london, or keep running away like the little coward you are?

tronald dump?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you ever gonna back up your own words about london, or keep running away like the little coward you are?
> 
> tronald dump?


Whats up with london? You feeling alright? TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Whats up with london? You feeling alright? TRUMP!


london is just highlighting what a racist fool you are. not that you need the help.

your wife is fat.

tronald dump?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> london is just highlighting what a racist fool you are. not that you need the help.
> 
> your wife is fat.
> 
> tronald dump?


Well I guess he is wasting his time then. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

Somebody has been deleting my posts again. I was wondering why all the pages are full of liberal democrats and that's it. When Democrats post, the thread gets longer. Anybody else, the thread becomes shorter...
Maybe we should change the name to "Liberal opinions about Trump" thread.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Somebody has been deleting my posts again. I was wondering why all the pages are full of liberal democrats and that's it. When Democrats post, the thread gets longer. Anybody else, the thread becomes shorter...
> Maybe we should change the name to "Liberal opinions about Trump" thread.


There is a possibility you posted to another thread and are unaware..it happens to me all the time.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Somebody has been deleting my posts again. I was wondering why all the pages are full of liberal democrats and that's it. When Democrats post, the thread gets longer. Anybody else, the thread becomes shorter...
> Maybe we should change the name to "Liberal opinions about Trump" thread.


Yea, 3 or 4 of my posts were deleted the other day as well. Sad really!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Yea, 3 or 4 of my posts were deleted the other day as well. Sad really!


I hear you. Liberals get nasty all the time, and their posts stay up no matter how many rules are broken

My posts did not have any bad language or name calling. It was mostly just a quote from Reagan. I guess Ronald is off limits.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There is a possibility you posted to another thread and are unaware..it happens to me all the time.


Look between post #4181 and #4182. That is where one of my posts used to be. Corso312 did not bring up Reagan out of nowhere. Ask him.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> london is just highlighting what a racist fool you are. not that you need the help.
> 
> your wife is fat.
> 
> tronald dump?


How old are you?? You act like a 12yr old spoiled brat, but that's probably just because of the company that you keep!
Yea, I figure you for one of those sickos who likes 'em just about the same age as that young ginger that you use as your avatar or is that actually a picture of you when you were younger...... you know, before you grew up & looked around at the world & realized that you were a loser w no friends,or job, or any respectable redeeming qualities once so ever. Yea, calling someones wife fat is just what I would expect from a liberal, low-life loser, with a propensity for young boys!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

Corso didn't even quote me before he reported my post. I guess he figured he'd take a cheap shot a Reagan, and then cry about my post to a moderator. Corso312 is about to go on ignore after pulling that stunt. First person ever, because I don't like snitches.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 1, 2016)

You really are a fuckin idiot..I don't even know how to report a post..even if I did I wouldn't, that's weak as shit.. Why would you even say something so stupid?

Reagan is a piece of shit.. What post got deleted?


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You really are a fuckin idiot..I don't even know how to report a post..even if I did I wouldn't, that's weak as shit.. Why would you even say something so stupid?
> 
> Reagan is a piece of shit.. What post got deleted?


Hey Corso, you & I may have completely different views on politics but at least some of your posts are funny...
I like the way you found time to criticize Reagan right in the middle of arguing w someone else! 
That right there shows a man who is dedicated to his craft, & while I could not disagree w you anymore about Reagan, I will at least congratulate you on your effort!!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You really are a fuckin idiot..I don't even know how to report a post..even if I did I wouldn't, that's weak as shit.. Why would you even say something so stupid?
> 
> Reagan is a piece of shit.. What post got deleted?


I posted a quote from Ronald Reagan today. You're the only one who had a problem with it, and now it's gone.
Here it is again. Don't report it this time. It's completely within TOS.
"It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” -Reagan


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> How old are you?? You act like a 12yr old spoiled brat, but that's probably just because of the company that you keep!
> Yea, I figure you for one of those sickos who likes 'em just about the same age as that young ginger that you use as your avatar or is that actually a picture of you when you were younger...... you know, before you grew up & looked around at the world & realized that you were a loser w no friends,or job, or any respectable redeeming qualities once so ever. Yea, calling someones wife fat is just what I would expect from a liberal, low-life loser, with a propensity for young boys!


This is ironic coming from the person who made a tampon joke and a "make me a sandwich" joke. Then the entire middle part of the post reads like we need to call you a Waaaaaaaahbulance, and the last second reinforces the irony of you calling someone a "12yr [sic] old spoiled brat...."


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 1, 2016)

I give a fuck what you post or anyone else.. You are a lying sack if dogshit..I've never reported a post in my 8 years here or anywhere else on the net... Reagan was a fucking idiot, he crippled this country..he reminds me of John Wayne..a horrible actor and somehow a huge % of Americans liked these douchebags.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> How old are you?? You act like a 12yr old spoiled brat, but that's probably just because of the company that you keep!
> Yea, I figure you for one of those sickos who likes 'em just about the same age as that young ginger that you use as your avatar or is that actually a picture of you when you were younger...... you know, before you grew up & looked around at the world & realized that you were a loser w no friends,or job, or any respectable redeeming qualities once so ever. Yea, calling someones wife fat is just what I would expect from a liberal, low-life loser, with a propensity for young boys!


reeks of skunkdoc.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> "It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” -Reagan


Oh, oh, oh, I can play the quote game too!

"Conservatism is the blind and fear-filled worship of dead radicals." - Mark Twain

“Conservatism discards Prescription, shrinks from Principle, disavows Progress; having rejected all respect for antiquity, it offers no redress for the present, and makes no preparation for the future.” - Benjamin Disraeli

“Republicans are men of narrow vision, who are afraid of the future.” - Jimmy Carter

“A conservative is a man with two perfectly good legs who, however, has never learned to walk forward.” - FDR

“I like that about the Republicans; the evidence does not faze them, they are not bothered at all by the facts.” - Bill Clinton

"I wonder how many times you have to be hit on the head before you find out who’s hitting you? It’s about time that the people of America realized what the Republicans have been doing to them.” - Harry S. Truman

“Suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a Republican. But I repeat myself.” - Harry S. Truman

“Mr. Nixon has, in the last seven days, called me an economic ignoramus, a Pied Piper, and all the rest. I’ve just confined myself to calling him a Republican. But he says that is getting low.” - JFK

"It is Liberalism, whether people like it or not, that has animated all the years of my life. What on Earth did conservatism ever accomplish for our country?” - Charles Kuralt

“Must be nice to be a Republican senator sometimes, because you get the fun of breaking shit and the joy of complaining the shit you just broke doesn’t work.” - Jon Stewart


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

Fdd2blk


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Fdd2blk


are you still fucking crying?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Hey Corso, you & I may have completely different views on politics but at least some of your posts are funny...
> I like the way you found time to criticize Reagan right in the middle of arguing w someone else!
> That right there shows a man who is dedicated to his craft, & while I could not disagree w you anymore about Reagan, I will at least congratulate you on your effort!!






I'm not even a fan of either party, I'm independent..the government is dirty and corrupt and disgusts me.. Reagan was a huge scumbag, illegal secret wars, trading weapons, tanked the economy, reagonomics ( trickle down) is colossally stupid.. He flooded drugs into poor depressed areas all the while taking the war on drugs to a new level.. He was a real dirtball, nobody could convince me otherwise.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still fucking crying?


Where did all the good moderators go? I haven't seen Herban Legend around for awhile.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> This is ironic coming from the person who made a tampon joke and a "make me a sandwich" joke. Then the entire middle part of the post reads like we need to call you a Waaaaaaaahbulance, and the last second reinforces the irony of you calling someone a "12yr [sic] old spoiled brat...."


Those weren't jokes, I meant both of them. I'm glad to see that it bothered you so much though that you're still crying about it today! Hahaha, you are so sad! 
You, UB, & Lfog should start your own forum called- "WE BE 3 LIBERAL __USSY's"!!!

And you can give each other pointers on things like: 
how to attract lil boys w out getting caught
where to find panties large enough to fit you
how to braid hair & whatever else you 3 pre-madonnas wanna talk about............. Shhhhh, can you here that? That's the whole entire world laughing at you!!!

Now stop crying long enough to go make me that ham sandwich!!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Somebody has been deleting my posts again. I was wondering why all the pages are full of liberal democrats and that's it. When Democrats post, the thread gets longer. Anybody else, the thread becomes shorter...
> Maybe we should change the name to "Liberal opinions about Trump" thread.





My posts get deleted all the time numbnuts, it just means a mod stumbled across something they didn't like..I agree no censorship is the way it should be.. Leave me out of your paranoid delusions.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Those weren't jokes, I meant both of them. I'm glad to see that it bothered you so much though that you're still crying about it today! Hahaha, you are so sad!
> You, UB, & Lfog should start your own forum called- "WE BE 3 LIBERAL __USSY's"!!!
> 
> And you can give each other pointers on things like:
> ...


You poor, poor, child. You even got it wrong here; I meant that they were lame, pathetic, 12 year old child like insults lol. I guess you don't know English that well at all (evident by your posts, though).

Also you have a really strange obsession with guys and little boys... just saying, but I wouldn't be surprised if you were on a registry lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Where did all the good moderators go? I haven't seen Herban Legend around for awhile.


why are you still fucking crying?


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You poor, poor, child. You even got it wrong here; I meant that they were lame, pathetic, 12 year old child like insults lol. I guess you don't know English that well at all (evident by your posts, though).
> 
> Also you have a really strange obsession with guys and little boys... just saying, but I wouldn't be surprised if you were on a registry lol.


HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH!!! you seriously said "just saying".... Yep, I knew you were a girly lil d'bag!

Later Princess!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH!!! you seriously said "just saying".... Yep, I knew you were a girly lil d'bag!
> 
> Later Princess!!


what was so embarrassing that you felt the need to come back under a new account?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what was so embarrassing that you felt the need to come back under a new account?


You say that about everybody. Why you so paranoid all the time?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You say that about everybody. Why you so paranoid all the time?


it's not paranoia when i keep getting proven to be right, time after time after time.

you are munchbox/freedomworks. you are very fat and bear a resemblance to chumlee.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Are you trying to impress someone other than children? Trump!


I work with teenage youth. I call them young men, not children. Impress would be the wrong word to use. I influence and attempt to set positive examples for them in life. I get paid nothing for this, but it is one of the most satisfying things I have done in my life. Seeing a troubled youth turn his life around should make all happy. Have one young man that will be playing college football for a top ranked school. He damn near broke my door down sharing this news. When he was a freshman in high-school he was constantly in trouble with stealing, weed, drinking etc... I took him as one of my own and showed him what he CAN do if he just applied himself. Have others that can share a similar story. 
What do you do in life to help others ?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not paranoia when i keep getting proven to be right, time after time after time.
> 
> you are munchbox/freedomworks. you are very fat and bear a resemblance to chumlee.


lol. Are you sure? I thought you were 100% posative that I'm @beenthere. What made you change your mind? 
Why switch it around if you're right all the time


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what was so embarrassing that you felt the need to come back under a new account?


Hey Princess, I'm gna say this one more time, so try real hard to pay attention this time.... I only have one account & it's the only account that I've had!
Where do these f'n weirdos come from?
Did Obummer let ya'll out of some psych ward when he let the others out of jail??
Wtf


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Those weren't jokes, I meant both of them. I'm glad to see that it bothered you so much though that you're still crying about it today! Hahaha, you are so sad!
> You, UB, & Lfog should start your own forum called- "WE BE 3 LIBERAL __USSY's"!!!
> 
> And you can give each other pointers on things like:
> ...


I would love to make you a sandwich puppet. Please enjoy my extra mayo I have place in your sandwich.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I would love to make you a sandwich puppet. Please enjoy my extra mayo I have place in your sandwich.


that wld never happen because you can't get up off your knees long enough to say thank you to your sperm donor, much less long enough to make me a sandwich...


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I would love to make you a sandwich puppet. Please enjoy my extra mayo I have place in your sandwich.


That's the gayest thing I've ever read


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> that wld never happen because you can't get up off your knees long enough to say thank you to your sperm donor, much less long enough to make me a sandwich...


Oh puppet you so puppet.
Do you want this ham sandwich with extra mayo or not. You did ask for it.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I know this went over your head, but if you didn't spend sooooo much time down there on your knees maybe it wldnt have!!!
> Lmao


so now you talking and quoting yourself. Just like a puppet


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's the gayest thing I've ever read


ham sandwich with extra mayo being made with love is the gayest thing you ever read ?


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I know this went over your head, but if you didn't spend sooooo much time down there on your knees maybe it wldnt have!!!
> Lmao


Just quit while you're behind...


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Just quit while you're behind...


why are you quoting yourself again puppet. CrAzY puppet you are


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Just quit while you're behind...


I know that your eye got that special lil twinkle when you read the word "behind" from my last post, but relax cupcake that word has another meaning besides the way that you always use it...
Sorry


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Later Princess!!


If I wanted my comeback I'd wipe it off of your woman's chin. 

In other news, I was listening to the radio today and heard something that 80% of Trump's supporters are white males. lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 1, 2016)

Trump is speaking live, he really needs to stop saying" we gave Iran 150 billion dollars, we get nothing! "

That wasn't our dough, it was money we stole from Iran and returned years later interest free.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump is speaking live, he really needs to stop saying" we gave Iran 150 billion dollars, we get nothing! "
> 
> That wasn't our dough, it was money we stole from Iran and returned years later interest free.


We should have "stole" it, but we didn't. That could have been 3 billion for each state.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> No, you'd suck it out of your boyfriends butt...
> "In other news......" Yea, and that explains why you are not One!
> And by "not one" I mean a MAN, lil girly libtards!!


You sure do have a lot of gay fantasies. It's almost like reading over a live paper about the Freudian Closeted Conservative. Sorry to break your fantasy about me with other guys, but I have a woman.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I know that your eye got that special lil twinkle when you read the word "behind" from my last post, but relax cupcake that word has another meaning besides the way that you always use it...
> Sorry


why are you talking to yourself ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Hey Princess, I'm gna say this one more time, so try real hard to pay attention this time.... I only have one account & it's the only account that I've had!
> Where do these f'n weirdos come from?
> Did Obummer let ya'll out of some psych ward when he let the others out of jail??
> Wtf


i see you changed the president's name from 'obama' to 'obummer'. that is original. did you come up with that all by yourself?

i'm impressed either way. you truly are awesome, and people like you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I know this went over your head, but if you didn't spend sooooo much time down there on your knees maybe it wldnt have!!!
> Lmao


did you just quote yourself?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Yes, I kno, and her name is londonfog...
> And your other girlfriend is Uncle Buck!
> 
> I'm gna start referring to you 3 as
> "The 3 lil wigs" hahaha


Triple Dumb, Dumb, Dumbshit


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 1, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Just quit while you're behind...


Who is your mother-puppet?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> In hot weather, trees release volatile organic hydrocarbons including terpenes and isoprenes - two molecules linked to photochemical smog. In very hot weather, the production of these begins to accelerate.
> 
> America's Great Smoky Mountains are supposed to take their name from the photochemical smog released by millions of hectares of hardwoods.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2004/may/13/thisweekssciencequestions3


Far cry from pollution I'd say!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump is speaking live, he really needs to stop saying" we gave Iran 150 billion dollars, we get nothing! "
> 
> That wasn't our dough, it was money we stole from Iran and returned years later interest free.


45+ years of interest on $150 billion dollars is a nice chunk of change.

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I have a woman.


That's not the only love in your life

"Once a Catholic, always a Catholic" -Rubio


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 1, 2016)

I could see trump start motherfuckin Iowans tomorrow and insulting those hayseeds.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I could see trump start motherfuckin Iowans tomorrow and insulting those hayseeds.



Quote from Trump 'I think I might buy a farm'.... You cant make this shit up :]


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Quote from Trump 'I think I might buy a farm'.... You cant make this shit up :]


What's wrong with farms?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Could you see trump on a farm with Ivanka like the show Green Acres? LOL!!!!


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's not the only love in your life
> 
> "Once a Catholic, always a Catholic" -Rubio


Remember I was the one that said I left over the cover up and other things then you said you "condemned" me about that, and all other Carholics that weren't happy with the abuse cover up? Yeah everyone does except you. 

I didn't know Rubio was the Pope also, and spoke for all Catholics. You seem to have a really bad understanding of how the Church works.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Remember I was the one that said I left over the cover up and other things then you said you "condemned" me about that, and all other Carholics that weren't happy with the abuse cover up? Yeah everyone does except you.
> 
> I didn't know Rubio was the Pope also, and spoke for all Catholics. You seem to have a really bad understanding of how the Church works.


I know enough about Catholics to know I don't want to be one. Don't worry about being ex-communicated, if Rubio becomes president, I'm sure he will reinstate you with the congregation, as one of the sheeple.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Remember I was the one that said I left over the cover up and other things then you said you "condemned" me about that, and all other Carholics that weren't happy with the abuse cover up? Yeah everyone does except you.
> 
> I didn't know Rubio was the Pope also, and spoke for all Catholics. You seem to have a really bad understanding of how the Church works.


Oh, you're Catholic! 
Well of course....Now it all makes sense!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could you see trump on a farm with Ivanka like the show Green Acres? LOL!!!!






I'd love to hear some audio on that plane ride back east..


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2016)

@nitro harley Can you please tell us what happened. I thought he was a winner. He said it will be great. Trump took a dump


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @nitro harley Can you please tell us what happened. I thought he was a winner. He said it will be great. Trump took a dump


Trump did good. We all knew Iowa would be tight, but Cruz will not do as well in New Hampshire


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 1, 2016)

In the morning the Dumpster will ban all corn sales in his establishments.

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I know enough about Catholics to know I don't want to be one. Don't worry about being ex-communicated, if Rubio becomes president, I'm sure he will reinstate you with the congregation, as one of the sheeple.


This is hilarious. You could've looked up excommunication (it's one word btw) to know how to use it. Lol. Nah I stopped identifying as a Catholic a long time ago. Lol how dumb.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @nitro harley Can you please tell us what happened. I thought he was a winner. He said it will be great. Trump took a dump


You want me to hold your hand or something? Trump will be fine. TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 2, 2016)

I guess the folks up in Iowa know a fraudster when they see one. They're clearly don't wear rose colored glasses like you do Nitro. Dump Trump!

B4L


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 2, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I guess the folks up in Iowa know a fraudster when they see one. They're clearly don't wear rose colored glasses like you do Nitro. Dump Trump!
> 
> B4L


Iowa doesn't mean shit. Santorum won it 4 years ago


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Iowa doesn't mean shit. Santorum won it 4 years ago


Oh I know, your preaching to the choir, The Dumpster never had a chance in bible thumping country is all I'm saying. But Huckabee won it and then lost it after a recount.

B4L


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> What's wrong with farms?


Continued idiotic comments. Please respond with your regular insults.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

trump is such a fucking loser.

"america never wins anymore" - tronald dump

neither does trump. LOL!


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

he looks more bloated than usual this AM.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

a campaign based on winning all the time and calling everyone losers will break down quickly now.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a campaign based on winning all the time and calling everyone losers will break down quickly now.




Second place by a few % points aint too bad for a non politician.

Let`s see, you been doing what you accuse the campaign of doing and you are still here. Can we expect you to break down quickly ?? I`d like to read all about it. Iowa picks potato`s and NH picks Presidents.

"Hillary`s way out in front with no hope for anyone to catch her". 50% and she claims victory inside the margin of error.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Second place by a few % points aint too bad


he lost. he's a loser. america never wins anymore, says trump. we need to start winning again. why would we put a loser in charge of winning?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> your name is cum cuckold dobbs


that's the acme of high-grade trolling right there.

i had sex with your mother last night.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 2, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Oh I know, your preaching to the choir, The Dumpster never had a chance in bible thumping country is all I'm saying. But Huckabee won it and then lost it after a recount.
> 
> B4L


Never had a chance?? Typical libtard response... 
You & Hillary are made for each other


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Never had a chance?? Typical libtard response...
> You & Hillary are made for each other


what's up, loser?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

I feel bad for Donald. Oh wait, a Rolaid fixed that


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

lol, you responded to 'loser'.

it must suck to have a penis as tiny as yours is.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, you responded to 'loser'.
> 
> it must suck to have a penis as tiny as yours is.


If you wanna see it just ask!
I mean my answer is still gna be NO, but at least someone on here might respect you for having the courage to ask. 
In fact I bet Ol London fog or Uncle Buck wld just love to play "show me yours & I'll show you mine" with you....


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh geez... another billionaire genius playboy here on RIU...

Seems like everyone says they're in the same club


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Oh geez... another billionaire genius playboy here on RIU...
> 
> Seems like everyone says they're in the same club


they're all self made job creators who are somehow stuck living next door to the welfare queens too.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Oh geez... another billionaire genius playboy here on RIU...
> 
> Seems like everyone says they're in the same club


Never said I was a billionaire, but everything I said was true & verifiable.
It must really suck to be you


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Never said I was a billionaire, but everything I said was true & verifiable.
> It must really suck to be you


none of it is true, nor will it ever be verified, owing to the fact that it is not true.

your mother is a whore.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

Another humerous member.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 2, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Never had a chance?? Typical libtard response...
> You & Hillary are made for each other


Yup that's right, The Dumpster never had a chance, the people of Iowa saw him for who he really was, a wolf in sheeps clothing.

Cruz was the obvious choice up in bible thumping country, but at the same time they were saying "screw you America we want Cruz as our devider in chief" the second coming of Mc Carthy.

B4L


----------



## john0000 (Feb 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Quote from Trump 'I think I might buy a farm'.... You cant make this shit up :]


whats wrognt with saying that


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

grow up, D. You don't sound very wealthy to me. You sound threatened and ghetto.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 2, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> This is hilarious. You could've looked up excommunication (it's one word btw) to know how to use it. Lol. Nah I stopped identifying as a Catholic a long time ago. Lol how dumb.


whats wrong with being catholic..im catholic


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2016)

! exclamation points ! make me skeered! 

160 IQ. hahahahahahahha


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2016)

when you make up your IQ, at least make it a weird number like 162. it would be more believable.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 2, 2016)

john0000 said:


> whats wrong with being catholic..im catholic


Nothing is wrong with being Catholic, it was just a personal choice of mine.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

My wife was Catholic at one point. My oldest friend is "catholic with a capital C"... needless to say he's not much of a friend any longer. Why? You can't get far in a convo before scripture is rattled off. All gays go to hell. All muslims, jews, hindu... hell for you. 

That convo got too old so I said bye bye. He was my college room mate. That was then, however. 

Life's too short to let people beat you with their holy book.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2016)

did you Catholics here about the new Exorcist film coming out?

in this one, the Devil tries to get the Priest out of the child.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 2, 2016)

I cant imagine having 160 IQ and still needing pubic validation for it....to be that smart and still that emotionally immature sounds.....taxing. 

My condolences


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> I cant imagine having 160 IQ and still needing pubic validation for it....to be that smart and still that emotionally immature sounds.....taxing.
> 
> My condolences


 dont feel bad. he can only imagine having a 160 IQ too.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a 14" dick. Just sayin'


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Hey pussy why don't you send me your address & I guarantee you that your lil bitch ass will never say shit like that again!
> Whiny lil bitches like you make me sick!


lay off the treatments for your low-T, beenthere. you are getting all riled.


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Feb 2, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe the problem isn't with our laws. Maybe it's the laws of Mexico. Just because my homes fucked up should I expect to just live in my neighbors house?


It's okay guys if we stick together and work hard we can make our country great again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I definitely do not need validation from the libtards on here, but when one of you says something stupid like " you are ignorant, uneducated, and poor just like the other Trump supporters" I am definitely going to offer to prove you wrong, and it's sad that none of you had the guts to take me up on it....
> If uncle Buck wasn't such a sad, pathetic, lil bitch he would stand up for himself as well....
> But pussies do what pussies do!


nice ellipses.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice ellipses.


You'd think someone with an IQ of 160 would know how to use them.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I have a 14" dick. Just sayin'[/QUOTE
> Lol... When you take a piss off a bridge you can tell if the water is cold and the river is deep deep too.
> 
> B4L


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2016)

gotta tie it in a knot before you use a urinal too. lol.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 2, 2016)

Megyn Kelly must be menstruating aggressively in celebration of Trumps defeat.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 2, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Megyn Kelly must be menstruating aggressively in celebration of Trumps defeat.


In fact I think I just saw her doing cartwheels down 49th Street just a minute ago on her way to meet up with Roger Ailes to have a few celebratory drinks.

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 2, 2016)

Tough night. Team Cruz from Canada has a slight edge over Trump coming out of Iowa.
It looks like the Republican primary will be a battle. Canada vs. USA


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Tough night. Team Cruz from Canada has a slight edge over Trump coming out of Iowa.
> It looks like the Republican primary will be a battle. Canada vs. USA


Cruz won't go much further, Huckabee, Santorum, Cruz.. What do they all have in common? Fundamentalism


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Nyan Rapier (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he lost. he's a loser. america never wins anymore, says trump. we need to start winning again. why would we put a loser in charge of winning?



What did he lose ? a test run in Iowa,... Hillary lost the same test in 08, and just this Summer you painted her as the savior, she tied Sanders this week in the same test within the margin and claims victory,...Today she herself claimed landslide in NH,....

See why it`s useless to listen to you, Trump is a loser from Iowa, and Hillary just didn`t pass,...Right ?

This is why rollie has my account hostage,...I fix shit you say and he don`t like it.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> What did he lose ? a test run in Iowa,... Hillary lost the same test in 08, and just this Summer you painted her as the savior, she tied Sanders this week in the same test within the margin and claims victory,...Today she herself claimed landslide in NH,....
> 
> See why it`s useless to listen to you, Trump is a loser from Iowa, and Hillary just didn`t pass,...Right ?
> 
> This is why rollie has my account hostage,...I fix shit you say and he don`t like it.


-------------------------------------------------------------------that is all..........


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2016)

I give up, Who in your life wants his money and that gerbil ?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I give up, Who in your life wants his money and that gerbil ?


It's a Peruvian Guinea pig.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I give up, Who in your life wants his money and that gerbil ?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 3, 2016)

I found a picture of Bernie Sanders


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2016)

Doesn`t life suck when you are wrong all the time.....??

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/donald-trump-proves-his-hair-is-real/


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Doesn`t life suck when you are wrong all the time.....??
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/donald-trump-proves-his-hair-is-real/


  -edit

Clearly you didn't read the report that his hair is actually a banana.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2016)

To top it off, your link don`t work, ..Don't try to be computer stupid, I got that title and I`m not giving you a try.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2016)

Hairstyles, gerbils, facefuck, clownstick, (whatever that is) You gots a crush on The Donald, It shows. All the makings of a hatefuck session......


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's a Peruvian Guinea pig.


 Peruvian Guinea pig, ?? I`ll put that next to the Mexican Russian jumping bean,....


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hairstyles, gerbils, facefuck, clownstick, (whatever that is) You gots a crush on The Donald, It shows. All the makings of a hatefuck session......


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Peruvian Guinea pig, ?? I`ll put that next to the Mexican Russian jumping bean,....


http://www.cntraveler.com/stories/2014-09-25/the-one-dish-to-try-in-peru-is-guinea-pig


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> View attachment 3600490



Ok, but can I still strip it naked ?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)

What i find funny is people like uncle poop pants will vote for Hillary yet everything proves shes crooked as it comes but then will bitch at the corruption what the government is doing ..
TRump is the best bet on the table right now everyone knows it why deny it


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 3, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> What i find funny is people like uncle poop pants will vote for Hillary yet everything proves shes crooked as it comes but then will bitch at the corruption what the government is doing ..
> TRump is the best bet on the table right now everyone knows it why deny it


Sadly, this statement is true.....


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 3, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> What i find funny is people like uncle poop pants will vote for Hillary yet everything proves shes crooked as it comes but then will bitch at the corruption what the government is doing ..
> TRump is the best bet on the table right now everyone knows it why deny it


Yea but Trump just got his ass kicked. He's not going to win anything now, crying all over the news whining and shit. We are going to have the first lesbian president soon and everything is going to be just fine.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Sadly, this statement is true.....


 You know it i mean he has power on the table i mean he is a huge corporate giant he knows how they play and how the game plays better then anyone else ..
Sure he is talking some shit out of his ass but again which other candidate in the History of the presidential race has not ???? they will say what ever people want to here to get the vote 
Far as i am concerned any person claiming they will do this or that to get peoples votes and does not come through should be hung in front door of white house televised


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Trump is not the best candidate for the job.

However, Hillary is completely crooked and for purchase through her Clinton Foundation. She is the epitome of influence for power and now she wants the most powerful job in the world so she can sell that influence too...

Bernie is no different except compared to Hillary he is a petty criminal. He has compensated his family and friends using his connections. 

Rubio and Cruz are lifetime politicians. Sure, nobody likes Cruz but neither of them got done in the legislature what they are promising to get done in the White House. That is like having someone completely fail at a job yet expect to get promoted to the next level of responsibility.

Trump's ego is a problem. It is always about trump, not about America. But he knows how to negotiate, he understands international trade and business, he has a proven track record of putting people on jobs and getting them done on budget and on time. He cannot be bought, he already has all the influence he needs. He buys politicians. So from the pile of crap I get to choose from, sadly it looks like trump rises to the top of the litter.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> http://www.cntraveler.com/stories/2014-09-25/the-one-dish-to-try-in-peru-is-guinea-pig



I think I`d rather butcher them up a bit and make a stew in that big pot with the lid. Salt and garlic in the fryer or on the grill like that,...I don`t drink but I`ll just have a beer.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> You know it i mean he has power on the table i mean he is a huge corporate giant he knows how they play and how the game plays better then anyone else ..
> Sure he is talking some shit out of his ass but again which other candidate in the History of the presidential race has not ???? they will say what ever people want to here to get the vote
> Far as i am concerned any person claiming they will do this or that to get peoples votes and does not come through should be hung in front door of white house televised


I guess that somebody living in Canada would like to see Trump as the US prez. Your logic on the other hand is unimpressive.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I guess that somebody living in Canada would like to see Trump as the US prez.


I guess that people in Kenya like to see Obama as president.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I guess that people in Kenya like to see Obama as president.


I don't speak wingnut, are you trying to make a point?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't speak wingnut, are you trying to make a point?


The point is, Obama has a higher approval rating outside of the U.S., than he does in America...

http://time.com/3814111/barack-obama-cuba-poll/


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The point is, Obama has a higher approval rating outside of the U.S., than he does in America...
> 
> http://time.com/3814111/barack-obama-cuba-poll/


Yeah....we all got your "point".
(Sigh)... why do people think firing back a literal comparison is a valid argument for an underlying point?



2ANONYMOUS said:


> You know it i mean he has power on the table i mean he is a huge corporate giant he knows how they play and how the game plays better then anyone else ..
> Sure he is talking some shit out of his ass but again which other candidate in the History of the presidential race has not ???? they will say what ever people want to here to get the vote
> Far as i am concerned any person claiming they will do this or that to get peoples votes and does not come through should be hung in front door of white house televised


I agree with you about the hanging oath breakers by the balls bit.....but if I had to choose a corrupt, private interest narcissist for president based on the idea that his wealth alone was a qualifier... I would at least go with 1 smart enough to have not gone bankrupt ....multiple times....also 1 less gregariously full of himself


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The point is, Obama has a higher approval rating outside of the U.S., than he does in America...
> 
> http://time.com/3814111/barack-obama-cuba-poll/


what @FauxRoux said.
This is data, I still don't know what conclusion you are drew (aka your point) from the data. This is the kind of stuff that wingnuts would immediately understand the point because they are told what to think on talk radio. I don't listen to that crap so I don't know what you mean by it.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 4, 2016)

The funniest thing is that the President is suppose to represent our country abroad. So, him having a high approval rating outside the U.S. means he's doing a good job.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> The funniest thing is that the President is suppose to represent our country abroad. So, him having a high approval rating outside the U.S. means he's doing a good job.


Great! Since the majority of Americans disapprove of Obama, maybe when he leaves offive, Obama can challenge Castro as the dictator of communist Cuba, since 80% of Cubans love him so much...


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 5, 2016)

Every time I see a black person endorsing a right wing candidate I feel like I can almost hear the endorsed party in the backround saying "See? Some of my best friends are Blacks!"


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 5, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Every time I see a black person endorsing a right wing candidate I feel like I can almost hear the endorsed party in the backround saying "See? Some of my best friends are Blacks!"


I'm sorta right wing. I support Ben Carson. Do you feel you can almost hear the endorsed party in the background saying "See? Some of my best friends are plush toys!"[/QUOTE]


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 5, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I'm sorta right wing. I support Ben Carson. Do you feel you can almost hear the endorsed party in the background saying "See? Some of my best friends are plush toys!"


Haha...nice


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 5, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Obamacare did not receive a single Republican vote. Yet you have the foolishness to blame the Republicans? You are either a fool or a liar.


So you're saying the Repubs had no hand in the bill that resulted? All those alterations made to the original, _*simple*_ idea of single-payer UHC were completely on the hands of the Dems and that it had nothing to do with trying to appeal to Repubs?
 The idea of the individual mandate originated with the red-team! Had Mr. Mormon gotten his golden-gonch in the president's seat, he would've supported it without question. I'm not denying their opposition, just their attempt to avoid culpability in the matter.
But it is politics...dirt and hypocrisy abounds in that world. To which, I will concede the Dems are about as hypocritical as the Repubs without argument. Ultimately, the real villains are the insurance Co's, just like in Bulworth, flexing their lobby muscle on reps.
In another year or so, assuming PRUMT! or Col Sanders gets in, it won't matter. I'm not sure about Cubio or Crudz, though. I suspect they are straight-up shills (like "the cackling cunt"). 
Actually...I know Crudz is a douchebag. He's proved that several times over the past few weeks. It's Cubio that has me wondering now.
That guy is giving me dark-horse vibes...


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 5, 2016)

heckler73 said:


> So you're saying the Repubs had no hand in the bill that resulted? All those alterations made to the original, _*simple*_ idea of single-payer UHC were completely on the hands of the Dems and that it had nothing to do with trying to appeal to Repubs?
> The idea of the individual mandate originated with the red-team! Had Mr. Mormon gotten his golden-gonch in the president's seat, he would've supported it without question. I'm not denying their opposition, just their attempt to avoid culpability in the matter.
> But it is politics...dirt and hypocrisy abounds in that world. To which, I will concede the Dems are about as hypocritical as the Repubs without argument. Ultimately, the real villains are the insurance Co's, just like in Bulworth, flexing their lobby muscle on reps.
> In another year or so, assuming PRUMT! or Col Sanders gets in, it won't matter. I'm not sure about Cubio or Crudz, though. I suspect they are straight-up shills (like "the cackling cunt").
> ...


Uh....yeah. Not a single "Repub" voted for it. This simple fact seems beyond your comprehension. How are those opposed to a bill somehow culpable for the bill's passage?


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 5, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Uh....yeah. Not a single "Repub" voted for it. This simple fact seems beyond your comprehension. How are those opposed to a bill somehow culpable for the bill's passage?


If you arent aware of the impact rebs had on the final draft you shouldnt be belittling others comprehension of the facts...in fact I would say if you want others to take your opinion seriously in general its best to speak to them respectfully....if you dont want them to get your point of view why bother telling them anything at all? If there is nothing to be gained from the interaction...why have it?

Not trying to call you out, but you've used intellect belittling comments a few times now in response...and in this case its not hard to get the point heckler is making. If its unclear maybe ask him to break down his point so you can better rebuttle then bang contingent on a point running parallel to his own.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 5, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> If you arent aware of the impact rebs had on the final draft you shouldnt be belittling others comprehension of the facts...in fact I would say if you want others to take your opinion seriously in general its best to speak to them respectfully....if you dont want them to get your point of view why bother telling them anything at all? If there is nothing to be gained from the interaction...why have it?
> 
> Not trying to call you out, but you've used intellect belittling comments a few times now in response...and in this case its not hard to get the point heckler is making. If its unclear maybe ask him to break down his point so you can better rebuttle then bang contingent on a point running parallel to his own.


your mistake is taking him as a serious debater or one who is aware of the issues. The only thing Red is good at is starting fires.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your mistake is taking him as a serious debater or one who is aware of the issues. The only thing Red is good at is starting fires.


I try to treat others as I would like to be.....ya never know. Maybe it will make sense....or maybe some folk have no other outlet in RL.......either way not something I need to worry about if im following my own advice


----------



## tripleD (Feb 5, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> If you arent aware of the impact rebs had on the final draft you shouldnt be belittling others comprehension of the facts...in fact I would say if you want others to take your opinion seriously in general its best to speak to them respectfully....if you dont want them to get your point of view why bother telling them anything at all? If there is nothing to be gained from the interaction...why have it?
> 
> Not trying to call you out, but you've used intellect belittling comments a few times now in response...and in this case its not hard to get the point heckler is making. If its unclear maybe ask him to break down his point so you can better rebuttle then bang contingent on a point running parallel to his own.


Wait, aren't you the same guy that talked shit about my IQ the other day w out any prior provocation from me??
And now you're judging this guy & preaching to him?
Interesting!


FauxRoux said:


> I cant imagine having 160 IQ and still needing pubic validation for it....to be that smart and still that emotionally immature sounds.....taxing.
> 
> My condolences


Yea! I thought that was you!!
What a hypocrite....


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 5, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Wait, aren't you the same guy that talked shit about my IQ the other day w out any prior provocation from me??
> And now you're judging this guy & preaching to him?
> Interesting!
> 
> ...


Not really. I stated my opinion about something YOU posted.....and i did so pretty politely.

Now if in response to some point you were trying to make I unsolicitedly said you were a "retard" or "too stupid for words" then that would be a valid argument.

For the record I personally still dont believe your iq is 160...and I think anyone WITH a 160 iq still needing validation for such would need to be emotionally stunted to do so.

So technically I wasnt even calling you emotionally stunted.

But honestly...its not like im scolding folks for cussing here. Im just saying if your going to get into it at least be more interested in the conversation and hopefully getting something from it....other then simply being here to flame people....unless thats actually why a person is here....i guess


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> If you arent aware of the impact rebs had on the final draft you shouldnt be belittling others comprehension of the facts...in fact I would say if you want others to take your opinion seriously in general its best to speak to them respectfully....if you dont want them to get your point of view why bother telling them anything at all? If there is nothing to be gained from the interaction...why have it?
> 
> Not trying to call you out, but you've used intellect belittling comments a few times now in response...and in this case its not hard to get the point heckler is making. If its unclear maybe ask him to break down his point so you can better rebuttle then bang contingent on a point running parallel to his own.


When someone tries to obfuscate by claiming "if you don't support my extremist plans, then you are responsible for any slightly less extremist and obviously deceptive plans", it is they who are being disrespectful, deceitful, even hostile. Get off your high horse. Your "holier-than-thou" attitude is fooling no one.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 6, 2016)

The Republican debate tonight will have more viewers than the Fox News debate, because Donald Trump will be there. People want to hear from the man with a plan


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The Republican debate tonight will have more viewers than the Fox News debate, because Donald Trump will be there. People want to hear from the man with a plan


What plan ?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What plan ?


He's going to insult everybody until they surrender.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> He's going to insult everybody until they surrender.


 Lol


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> When someone tries to obfuscate by claiming "if you don't support my extremist plans, then you are responsible for any slightly less extremist and obviously deceptive plans", it is they who are being disrespectful, deceitful, even hostile. Get off your high horse. Your "holier-than-thou" attitude is fooling no one.


Haha...sounds like your mad bro. Look...im not looking for others approval...just trying to be generally friendly. Sorry if that notion is irreconcilable for you when it comes to my opinion on showboating or unnecessary flaming.

To me being polite doesn't mean biting your tongue so much as just being able to articulate a point to someone without feeling the need to attack that individual dirctly as opposed to their argument ....as if the vain attempt were somehow adding weight to ones own argument. It does not.

For example...I did not come into this thread with the notion that all Trump supporters are f****** idiots. Im here cause Im curious as to folks point of view on the subject ...and while I don't expect it, it would certainly be nice for folks to give me the same benefit of the doubt.

Also i dont think the need to be polite is universal....not-gop and I have gotten into it before and I was certainly not polite then. Granted my problem with him was that I felt he had no point to make in the first place and was simply regurgitating headlines and then using fallacious circular arguments to present his opinion as if it were fact to back them up. Now keep in mind that's just MY opinion...(I'm not calling you out Not-Gop...just illustrating my own foibles on this subject for the record....none of us are perfect, me included)....and while this doesn't technically go against my own advice as there was no point to try to understand in the first place (again IMO and kind of a shit argument for me to try and make given tthe subjective nature of ones own P.O.V.) im not going to pretend I was being polite and friendly about it.

P.S. I was genuinely interested in your and hecklers conversation red, I simply didn't want it to flameout as I wanted to hear more. Sorry if I came off rude, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What plan ?


The whole point is to watch and find out. I think it's on ABC News.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The whole point is to watch and find out. I think it's on ABC News.


(Sigh)....Personally I like to know what someone's about BEFORE I support them. Hell...I usually prefer they have some experience on top of a plan to verify they aren't full of shit.

Granted, which politician (or major CEO) isn't, right?


----------



## tripleD (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The whole point is to watch and find out. I think it's on ABC News.


What time?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The whole point is to watch and find out. I think it's on ABC News.


ok I will watch to see if he has a detail plan for anything, seeing how you are clueless to his plan.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ok I will watch to see if he has a detail plan for anything, seeing how you are clueless to his plan.





Dude.. He's a great negotiator.. 

It's going to be great! 

Make America Great Again! 

We never win anymore, China? .. China is killing us in negotiations.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Dude.. He's a great negotiator..
> 
> It's going to be great!
> 
> ...


Dont forget "Rich = right/qualified for politics/morally upright"


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Dude.. He's a great negotiator..
> 
> It's going to be great!
> 
> ...


Maybe we can get a wall built. It will be great.
Trump is comic relief. Makes the Repukes even more of a joke.
I do like how he has Bush like a scared child.
Hopefully he will get into Rubio


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Dont forget "Rich = right/qualified for politics/morally upright"





He did have one great line that he should be repeating.. He said " All my life I've been greedy, I'm ready to start being being greedy for America"


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He did have one great line that he should be repeating.. He said " All my life I've been greedy, I'm ready to start being being greedy for America"


LOL. That shit was classic.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> LOL. That shit was classic.






Very Gordon Geckoesque


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Very Gordon Geckoesque


Haha....nice..

I just dont understand why a man with a verifyable history of taking advantage of working class poor americans throughout the 80's-90's to add to his fortune is somehow trusted to care about those same people now? And as president no less? What makes you think he now gives a shit about you?

What did trump do to instill this trust? 

Cause his buisness history (specifically all the new york real estate deals, off the top of my head) were cutthroat and morally bankrupt.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 6, 2016)

tripleD said:


> What time?


8:00 ET

You can stream it live for free here. http://abcnews.go.com


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Haha....nice..
> 
> I just dont understand why a man with a verifyable history of taking advantage of working class poor americans throughout the 80's-90's to add to his fortune is somehow trusted to care about those same people now? And as president no less? What makes you think he now gives a shit about you?
> 
> ...






I don't understand how he thinks he's going to leverage anything with China, we owe them like 3 trillion. They could say pay us now.. The dollar would get very weak after we ducked their calls for a month and our stock markets would plunge.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't understand how he thinks he's going to leverage anything with China, we owe them like 3 trillion. They could say pay us now.. The dollar would get very weak after we ducked their calls for a month and our stock markets would plunge.


Well im sure with trumps signature tact and grace he will put on a display that will make Bush Sr, puking sushi look like a come on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> 8:00 ET
> 
> You can stream it live for free here. http://abcnews.go.com


reported as spam.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't understand how he thinks he's going to leverage anything with China, we owe them like 3 trillion. They could say pay us now.. The dollar would get very weak after we ducked their calls for a month and our stock markets would plunge.


Except that would cost China a trillion dollars it does not have....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Except that would cost China a trillion dollars it does not have....


do you not understand how to properly use an ellipsis?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Damn they are raping Rubio


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

tripleD said:


> What time?




Right now..


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Dude.. He's a great negotiator..
> 
> It's going to be great!
> 
> ...


 and Russia owns american uranium vote Hillary so her and hubby can rape all whats left of usas resources and its on right now eminent domain


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Why are you such an incredible douche?? I bet you get the sheut kicked out of you on a very regular basis!!!


You can tell from the lines on her face 
You can see that she's* beenthere *
Probably been moved on from every place 
'Cause she didn't fit in there 

take the hint, beenthere. no one likes you. so go away.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 6, 2016)

Trump should tell them that he will be able get Congress on board with his immigration policy the same way he has been able to get the other nominees on board.
No one was even talking about it b4 Trump promised to build the wall.
Now all the other candidates are trying to steal his thunder. Especially Cruz!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Trump should tell them that he will be able get Congress on board with his immigration policy the same way he has been able to get the other nominees on board.
> No one was even talking about it b4 Trump promised to build the wall.
> Now all the other candidates are trying to steal his thunder. Especially Cruz!!


goddamn you are stupid.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 6, 2016)

Out of all the candidates, 49% of people on Facebook are chatting about Donald Trump.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 6, 2016)

Kasich said "living in the shadows" again, for the fourth time, two debates in a row.
I wonder how much longer they will allow that loser to say on stage...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Kasich said "living in the shadows" again, for the fourth time, two debates in a row.
> I wonder how much longer they will allow that loser to say on stage...


quit crying.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 6, 2016)

He doesnt have a gun cause his wife wont let him have one but he does have a dog and an axe!! I would be more afraid of the wife


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Out of all the candidates, 49% of people on Facebook are chatting about Donald Trump.


 he is saying it as it is and making fools out of all of them TRUMP all the way he says it truthfully by bringing back the work from japan , china , mexico lowering middle income tax and corporate tax to lure these companies back think of the trillions of dollars these companies moved off shore and for good reason 
TRUMP TRUMP plain n simple he will make it happen Cause he is running the show and not getting money from companies pushing there agenda like BUSHES , Clintons etc wake up peeps 
Trump pretty much said most of the crowd there today are donors pushing there agenda haha and he has more money then anyone on that stage haha


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Trump could spend a hundred million and not break a sweat....

If he is worth 10 billion that is ten thousand million....


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> (Sigh)....Personally I like to know what someone's about BEFORE I support them. Hell...I usually prefer they have some experience on top of a plan to verify they aren't full of shit.
> 
> Granted, which politician (or major CEO) isn't, right?


I think a fairly large portion of the voters are fed up with the "experienced" politicians. For many decades, politicians have made promises, stated positions, offered plans, etc., that they didn't fulfill once in office. This is why so many "outsiders" enjoy so much popularity in the polls. "which politician (or major CEO) isn't?"...Hell, I wish I knew.

And apology accepted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He doesnt have a gun cause his wife wont let him have one but he does have a dog and an axe!! I would be more afraid of the wife


good job on ignoring me.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

Trump stirs the pot to make the star spangled banner there is no other Vote TRUMP
every other canditate will not only steal the pot but make a bad mold its time for change


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I guess that somebody living in Canada would like to see Trump as the US prez. Your logic on the other hand is unimpressive.


doesn't matter if i am in china the presidential election is world wide every one is watching who the next lunatic goes into office lol
Also Yes its important all over speially in Canada for trade and pipe lines so its rather important to Canada if somone gets into office that supports Canada's views in oil n gas trade


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Trump pretty much said most of the crowd there today are donors pushing there agenda haha and he has more money then anyone on that stage haha


That would explain why Rubio is getting a lot of softball questions.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 6, 2016)

The crowd claps for Jeb, as soon as he starts speaking. RNC donor class in attendance....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The crowd claps for Jeb, as soon as he starts speaking. RNC donor class in attendance....


all you ever do is cry.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The crowd claps for Jeb, as soon as he starts speaking. RNC donor class in attendance....





Yup... I said that 2 months ago..every arena is packed with pro Hillary or Jeb! Supporters.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The crowd claps for Jeb, as soon as he starts speaking. RNC donor class in attendance....


exactly Bush hve the people not learnt enough from the Bushs ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> No worries, ignore also ignores anything you quote of him. So... I havent read a thing he has posted in like 6 months....


you are obsessed with me.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I think a fairly large portion of the voters are fed up with the "experienced" politicians. For many decades, politicians have made promises, stated positions, offered plans, etc., that they didn't fulfill once in office. This is why so many "outsiders" enjoy so much popularity in the polls. "which politician (or major CEO) isn't?"...Hell, I wish I knew.
> 
> And apology accepted.


I hear and agree that we all need something different than the norm.....however, not a single 1 of you pro trump folk can give me 1 single reason to believe trump really is.

All I hear is:
1. "hes different then the norm"
2 "hes rich thus above bribery by private interest."
3. "hes successful in business thus qualified to run the country."

Problem is that:
1. "different" does not = good.
2. Trump IS private interest. How do you stop politically corrupt politicians by giving their job to the people corrupting them? He openly admits/brags to bribing people for god sake! And if you think it gives him some deep insight into the machinations of the system that he will use to our benefit as a society I invite you to look at his track record of fucking over the working class throughout the late 80's-90's.
3. This country is a democracy. Not a business. Being the president isn't being a C.E.O. ...thinking 1 qualifies a person for the other is ridiculous and for the sake of ALL our freedoms we better fight to make sure it ISN'T treated like a business. Money isn't even close to whats really important in life and it can NOT be the bottom dollar fueling our actions as a nation or peoples.

But in short. Trumps history does not show an abundance or morality nor trustworthiness. So im not sure WHY you all think he will represent your interests even if he says he will.

Trump has not even produced any real plan I can see.

I guess I just require more. Or maybe I will truly never be ok with quite such a huge narcissist as president....meh...who knows


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> I hear and agree that we all need something different than the norm.....however, not a single 1 of you pro trump folk can give me 1 single reason to believe trump really is.
> 
> All I hear is:
> 1. "hes different then the norm"
> ...



They are all huge narcissists....


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I'm going to ignore him on here now because I don't want everyone else to have to read any more of his pussy posts, but I am very serious that if anyone knows his real name or address private message me plz


ya know...most genius's I know ( I work for S.L.A.C...I think they breed those fuckers there in the basement) are generally pacifists. Im curious as to your logic train on how 1 usually handles on online personality like unclebuck.....

Do you find the interaction constructive?

Why does his calling your mother a whore matter so much? Is she?


NLXSK1 said:


> They are all huge narcissists....


Hence the qualifier of "quite such a large one" came into play. some are faaaaar worse then others. Clinton was 1.....but I was still never worried he would start WW3 because of it.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> ya know...most genius's I know ( I work for S.L.A.C...I think they breed those fuckers there in the basement) are generally pacifists. Im curious as to your logic train on how 1 usually handles on online personality like unclebuck.....
> 
> Do you find the interaction constructive?
> 
> ...


Question you need to ask is is she hot


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Question you need to ask is is she hot


Rates?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Rates?


uh oh. he's gonna beat you up now.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> uh oh. he's gonna beat you up now.


Maybe im into that


----------



## tripleD (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> ya know...most genius's I know ( I work for S.L.A.C...I think they breed those fuckers there in the basement) are generally pacifists. Im curious as to your logic train on how 1 usually handles on online personality like unclebuck.....
> 
> Do you find the interaction constructive?
> 
> ...


If you seriously have to ask me why I would get upset when someone calls my mother that then you would not understand anyway.
I've blocked him & The only thing I'm interested in now regarding him is his location. 
If you had taken the time to read my posts you would have realized that a cple of people who disagreed w my political views decided to question my intellect & questioned whether I had a job, so I responded to those attacks. 
It is just that simple.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> I hear and agree that we all need something different than the norm.....however, not a single 1 of you pro trump folk can give me 1 single reason to believe trump really is.
> 
> All I hear is:
> 1. "hes different then the norm"
> ...


"not a single 1 of you pro trump folk"
Really? You're now telling me who I support? Isn't that MY decision? 

!. If the norm is bad, the differant may very well be good
2.He has not admitted to bribing anyone. You label anyone who has contributed to any political cause a criminal. Are you advocating only those who are wealthy enough to self-finance a campaign be able to run? If so, that would leave only the Clintons and Trump as viable candidates.
3.This country is a republic, not a democracy. But it needs to be run as a business in order to survive. The President IS our CEO. it's the executive office, he/she is the chief officer.
Trump has produced a plan. He's going to make everything "Fabulous".
I do not support Trump. I like "some' of his policies, don't like others. But his demeanor is a deal breaker.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> "not a single 1 of you pro trump folk"
> Really? You're now telling me who I support? Isn't that MY decision?
> 
> !. If the norm is bad, the differant may very well be good
> ...


uuum....if your not a trump supporter how could you construe that to apply to you?

Literally the first sentence is "not a single 1 of you pro trump folk" ....meaning im speaking to "pro trump folk"

but....
1.your right...different MAY be good.....may....but it does not = good simply by its own merit
2.Thats ridiculous...im talking about his using his own lobbying to procure legislation and I do view it as private interest corruption. Personally I would like that donation money be removed from the process and be evenly provided by tax payers, leveling the field and eliminating it as a factor altogether.
3. Well if you want to get technical this country is in actual fact an economic oligarchy......it should not be ......and using a metaphor does not make a reality. The many facets of government are NOT a business...that is a gross oversimplification and absolutely the worst mindset or model you could have for a free nation of free people.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Maybe im into that


So you guys think it's somehow funny & ok to trash a woman that you know absolutely nothing about & who has never made a single derogatory remark toward you?
If you have an issue w someone then have enough balls to deal with that individual, but don't bring an innocent woman into your BS! What is wrong with you people?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> I hear and agree that we all need something different than the norm.....however, not a single 1 of you pro trump folk can give me 1 single reason to believe trump really is.
> 
> All I hear is:
> 1. "hes different then the norm"
> ...


"not a single 1 of you pro trump folk"
Really? You're now telling me who I support? Isn't that MY decision?

!. If the norm is bad, the differant may very well be good
2.He has not admitted to bribing anyone. You label anyone who has contributed to any political cause a criminal. Are you advocating only those who are wealthy enough to self-finance a campaign be able to run? If so, that would leave only the Clintons and Trump as viable candidates.
3.This country is a republic, not a democracy. But it needs to be run as a business in order to survive. The President IS our CEO. it's the executive office, he/she is the chief officer.
Trump has produced a plan. He's going to make everything "Fabulous".
I do not support Trump. I like "some' of his policies, don't like others. But his demeanor is a deal breaker.


FauxRoux said:


> uuum....if your not a trump supporter how could you construe that to apply to you?
> 
> Literally the first sentence is "not a single 1 of you pro trump folk"


Because I am constantly accused of being a Trump supporter by others, if not you. While I do not support him, I speak up when anyone makes false statements about ANY candidate. I leaned towards Carson until he made the bone-headed comments about the pyramids being used to store grain.Watch someone make that out to be racist now.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

tripleD said:


> So you guys think it's somehow funny & ok to trash a woman that you know absolutely nothing about & who has never made a single derogatory remark toward you?
> If you have an issue w someone then have enough balls to deal with that individual, but don't bring an innocent woman into your BS! What is wrong with you people?


Jesus...What we're saying is you should loosen up. None of us really think that....or care if it WERE true. Im sure she a lovely woman. Im sure you'll be able to think about it and come up with an intelligent solution to this situation.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

Why did that appear as a multi-quote?


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Because I am constantly accused of being a Trump supporter by others, if not you. While I do not support him, I speak up when anyone makes false statements about ANY candidate. I leaned towards Carson until he made the bone-headed comments about the pyramids being used to store grain.Watch someone make that out to be racist now.


Gotcha.....well maybe you should address those folks directly then.....

And in this case no false statements were made...I gave my opinion...which is subjective....
soooooooo why did you call me out again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Why did that appear as a multi-quote?


you are a poor, confused individual.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 6, 2016)

tripleD said:


> So you guys think it's somehow funny & ok to trash a woman that you know absolutely nothing about & who has never made a single derogatory remark toward you?
> If you have an issue w someone then have enough balls to deal with that individual, but don't bring an innocent woman into your BS! What is wrong with you people?


You asked. Nobody can be insulted by person if they never knew what was said. Unless you tell her, only you were insulted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I speak up when anyone makes false statements about ANY candidate.


that would explain why you sat back as your racist buddies called obama a gay kenyan muslim.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Jesus...What were saying is you should loosen up. None of us really think that....or care if it WERE true. Im sure she a lovely woman.


I'm from Texas & we don't talk shit about people's mothers & when someone talks about mine I get very f'n offended & Im damn sure going to take up for her when it happens! Especially when she's being insulted by someone who has never ever even met her! 
There are lines that you just simply should not cross! Talking about someone's children is another one


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 6, 2016)

I have never been excited about who will take office next. I must say that I'm genuinely excited that there is a good chance that trump will be the next president. Life will be better. And yea buck im a dumb racist we all allready know thats how you feel.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I'm from Texas & we don't talk shit about people's mothers & when someone talks about mine I get very f'n offended & Im damn sure going to take up for her when it happens! Especially when she's being insulted by someone who has never ever even met her!
> There are lines that you just simply should not cross! Talking about someone's children is another one


how do you know i haven't met your mother?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Gotcha..well maybe you should address those folks directly then...
> 
> And in this case no false statements were made...I gave my opinion...which is subjective....
> soooooooo why did you call me out again?


Actually, you made several false statements. I kindly listed them for you. Nowhere is it stated that you were giving an opinion. Don't weasel.
"I speak up when anyone makes false statements about ANY candidate."


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> doesn't matter if i am in china the presidential election is world wide every one is watching who the next lunatic goes into office lol
> Also Yes its important all over speially in Canada for trade and pipe lines so its rather important to Canada if somone gets into office that supports Canada's views in oil n gas trade


I guessed you were just wishing ill of the US and Trump was your man to do it. It seems that I was wrong. You actually think Trump would somehow be in Canada's best interest. I think I liked you better when you were carrying on with images of nuclear explosions. Trump reminds me most of Nixon but without the experience. He'd fuck up as bad or worse as Bush II. No more idiots for president please. We don't need a demagogue billionaire in the White House.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Actually, you made several false statements. I kindly listed them for you. Nowhere is it stated that you were giving an opinion. Don't weasel.
> "I speak up when anyone makes false statements about ANY candidate."


So me saying "im not convinced for x" is me not talking about my opinion?

That's about as valid as me supposedly telling you that you were a trump supporter (stranger ive never spoken too before) by addressing trump supporters.

I love how even speaking in a trump forum turns into a semantic argument over everything. Its like Trump is the god of semantic argument, devoid of substance and ever expanding. (gasp)....trump is BORG!


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> So me saying "im not convinced for x" is me not talking about my opinion?
> 
> That's about as valid as me supposedly telling you that you were a trump supporter (stranger ive never spoken too before) by addressing trump supporters.
> 
> I love how even speaking in a trump forum turns into a semantic argument over everything. Its like Trump is the god of semantic argument, devoid of substance and ever expanding. (gasp)....trump is BORG!


Let's see.............
"I hear and agree that we all need something different than the norm.....however, not a single 1 of you pro trump folk can give me 1 single reason to believe trump really is.

All I hear is:
1. "hes different then the norm"
2 "hes rich thus above bribery by private interest."
3. "hes successful in business thus qualified to run the country."

Problem is that:
1. "different" does not = good.
2. Trump IS private interest. How do you stop politically corrupt politicians by giving their job to the people corrupting them? He openly admits/brags to bribing people for god sake! And if you think it gives him some deep insight into the machinations of the system that he will use to our benefit as a society I invite you to look at his track record of fucking over the working class throughout the late 80's-90's.
3. This country is a democracy. Not a business. Being the president isn't being a C.E.O. ...thinking 1 qualifies a person for the other is ridiculous and for the sake of ALL our freedoms we better fight to make sure it ISN'T treated like a business. Money isn't even close to whats really important in life and it can NOT be the bottom dollar fueling our actions as a nation or peoples.

But in short. Trumps history does not show an abundance or morality nor trustworthiness. So im not sure WHY you all think he will represent your interests even if he says he will.

Trump has not even produced any real plan I can see.

I guess I just require more. Or maybe I will truly never be ok with quite such a huge narcissist as president....meh...who knows"

Nope,, "im not convinced for x" not in there.Stop trying to weasel out of your statement. You sound like a politician.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Let's see.............
> 
> Nope,, "im not convinced for x" not in there.Stop trying to weasel out of your statement. You sound like a politician.


Jesus dude...semantics.....there are lines. read between them.

I mean, no offense...but this started with you accusing me (despite never speaking with you or being aware you exist...im pretty sure) of putting words in your mouth by calling YOU a trump supporter (somehow) by simply addressing actual trump supporters....and now your telling _me_ what _I _"actually" mean by what I say....

I will never tell you not to believe what you do. But please leave me out of it....or at least dont expect me to buy into it. I can make up my own mind thx.

But to clarify.... "not a single 1 of you pro trump folk can give me 1 single reason to believe trump really is" ....to me this sentence illustrates that no information has been presented to me to make me believe other then I do....to believe...this implies an opinion. I then stated my reasons why. I gave frequently coined pro trump "arguments" and my reasons for disagreeing with them.

This is pretty straight forward english.

But it IS my opinion..... By definition.... it came out of my mouth. 

Or would you like to fact check it? I charge $50 for interviews though.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Jesus dude...semantics.....there are lines. read through them.
> 
> I mean, no offense...but so far you've had trouble with knowing who's addressing YOU and now your telling me what in fact IM saying.


I did not tell you what you were saying. I quoted you verbatim. Quit trying to weasel out of your statements by pretending this is about semantics. Geeze man! Can't you even be honest with yourself?


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I did not tell you what you were saying. I quoted you verbatim. Quit trying to weasel out of your statements by pretending this is about semantics. Geeze man! Can't you even be honest with yourself?


Help me? What Facts did I get wrong? How is this a case of you correcting an untruth?

Cause I have no problem being wrong...im wrong all the time. No offense, but this feels more like you needing to be right. You're the alleged persecuted turned accuser....the burden of proof lies with you my friend.

Quoting someone to establish a point _IS_ saying something.

I choose to speak to people with the assumption that they understand reference, implication, and logical form.... lexical and conceptual semantics. Its polite.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Help me? What Facts did I get wrong? How is this a case of you correcting an untruth?
> 
> Cause I have no problem being wrong...im wrong all the time. No offense, but this feels more like you needing to be right. You're the alleged persecuted turned accuser....the burden of proof lies with you my friend.


I have already listed your misstatements of facts. Still weaseling. No point in further communication when you start asking me to repeat myself.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 6, 2016)

Hmmmmm


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I have already listed your misstatements of facts. Still weaseling. No point in further communication when you start asking me to repeat myself.


A.K.A. ...cant...gotcha. Thx for playing.

let me help you

Here's where you jumped in assuming by "trump supporter" I must be talking about you....even though you aren't a trump supporter...and I dont even know you...nor were we talking...


Red1966 said:


> "not a single 1 of you pro trump folk"
> Really? You're now telling me who I support? Isn't that MY decision?


Here are your rebuttals of...Well... you called them inaccurate facts (not opinions).


Red1966 said:


> !. If the norm is bad, the differant may very well be good
> 2.He has not admitted to bribing anyone. You label anyone who has contributed to any political cause a criminal. Are you advocating only those who are wealthy enough to self-finance a campaign be able to run? If so, that would leave only the Clintons and Trump as viable candidates.
> 3.This country is a republic, not a democracy. But it needs to be run as a business in order to survive. The President IS our CEO. it's the executive office, he/she is the chief officer.
> Trump has produced a plan. He's going to make everything "Fabulous".
> I do not support Trump. I like "some' of his policies, don't like others. But his demeanor is a deal breaker.


1. I said different doesn't = good...so sure...it "may" be good....But what part of different not automatically being a good thing do you not get? It could be different and STILL be awful.....by your own operative word "may" you clearly agree....it "may" be great...it "may" not. So unless you thought I was arguing for more of the status quo I dont understand the disagreement. (which rereading it, I guess you could have...admittedly "doesn't _automatically_ = good" _would_ have been clearer.....)

2.Are...you ...fucking ...kidding me?! Here...doesn't matter if you agree with it or not, but there is PLENTY of evidence to support my opinion....believing it or not is your call but it _IS_ a thing....people _HAVE_ formed opinions on the subject.
https://theintercept.com/2015/08/07/donald-trump-buy/
https://www.dollarvigilante.com/blog/2015/08/08/rand-paul-donald-trump-admit-to-briberycorruption-and-no-one-notices.html
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/wayne-barrett-donald-trump-bribe_us_560eaabae4b0dd85030bb2d5





3.We are a Democratic Republic. If you want to play semantic games about the distinction have a blast...the rest is YOUR opinion on the validity of a metaphor about business (We function as a economic oligarchy imo) A common definition of “republic” is, to quote the American Heritage Dictionary, “A political order in which the supreme power lies in a body of citizens who are entitled to vote for officers and representatives responsible to them” — we are that. A common definition of “democracy” is, “Government by the people, exercised either directly or through elected representatives” — we are that, too.

So....since when asked why you chose to start this line of ridiculous ...THIS was your response.


Red1966 said:


> Because I am constantly accused of being a Trump supporter by others, if not you. While I do not support him, I speak up when anyone makes false statements about ANY candidate. I leaned towards Carson until he made the bone-headed comments about the pyramids being used to store grain.Watch someone make that out to be racist now.


I will simply say im sorry you feel persecuted, you really dont need to worry about that from me.

So far I haven't heard anything that would warrant me searching out a repartee.

P.S. Despite mild friction I enjoy some of your posts and am interested in your point of view. While im clearly willing to follow fact and logic to the last stop this is why I prefer to speak in opinion. I would rather attempt to glean from your perspective on politics then tit for tat over logical fallacies.

Just saying.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

Still weaseling.


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Still weaseling.


still trolling 

At least I hope so for your sake.

But hey...at least this time im actually talking to_ you_


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 7, 2016)

Gunna be 1 bad ass wall....


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 7, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Gunna be 1 bad ass wall....


Bullets would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Trump could spend a hundred million and not break a sweat....
> 
> If he is worth 10 billion that is ten thousand million....


HE said he is worth $10 billion Forbes has him between 3-4 billion, he embellishes EVERYTHING that's who he is, but I would still love his money though.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 7, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> I hear and agree that we all need something different than the norm.....however, not a single 1 of you pro trump folk can give me 1 single reason to believe trump really is.
> 
> All I hear is:
> 1. "hes different then the norm"
> ...


Spot on! Most folks here don't know The Dumpster like I know him, I'm from "the city" and know exactly how he treated workers. He got pointers from the "Queen of mean" herself Leona Helmsley, when the skank died she left her real estate fortune to her dog. Her Husband Harry was down to earth.

He used scab labor on all his projects outside city limits, but was caught bringing in scabs to his city projects at night (late, late wee hours) and payed a hefty "fine".

B4L


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I guessed you were just wishing ill of the US and Trump was your man to do it. It seems that I was wrong. You actually think Trump would somehow be in Canada's best interest. I think I liked you better when you were carrying on with images of nuclear explosions. Trump reminds me most of Nixon but without the experience. He'd fuck up as bad or worse as Bush II. No more idiots for president please. We don't need a demagogue billionaire in the White House.


If you were to take a poll on what the average Citizen wants in USA you be shocked to find out that they want change there tired of false promises ad false hopes And after last nights Debate its clearly trump 
your brain washed like the few who probably think Jeb Bush , or Hillary for president 

So easy to point the blame at any president when the blame started with you for voting them in its your Fault USA is in the shape that it is . truly is your Fault 
presently what does any child born or growing up presently have to look forward to in USA 

I know absolutely nothing there jobs are bleek , money is bleek whats the average age of a person still living with mommy n daddy in USA ???? how old are you haha enough said 

After last nights Debate its clearly trump for the win 

but i guess for the few that just hate Trump its hillary or Jeb right i mean you betcha vote for them so they can screw up whats left in good ole USA if history repeats it self like it usually does 

you know most carry on that Obama fucked right up ,, but again ask your self what has obama really done compared to previous presidents and lets not forget lots of the shit got carried forward so blame goes on existing president 

So on closing statement we have Hillarys and bushs that will in fact rape what ever pieces are left to steal and transfer out of USA , you have other candidates that have done fuck all as senators but like a game think there worthy of leveling up to president status .ut yet did nothing as senators 
If you look at history of trump being billionaire that he is he has put the right people in the right places to get the job done Right ..
Its pretty fucking simple really lower middle class and corporate tax that alone will speed up the recovery and bring jobs back ..
From mexico, Japan , China where these corporations moved to .. That is the right thinking imgine the trillions of dollars already coming back into usa 
See that is the real problem money has been going out but not coming back any time soon 

So yeah Vote for Bush / Hillary an you will have the same repetitive shit over n over 
Vote trump for change its needed yes i agree he is wet behind the Ears on some things but again you voted for obama and he was wet in all areas of being president 

If only Trump does one thing like lower taxes on corporate and middle class and lures back the jobs taken from USA he would of acomplished more then last 4 presidents in office did


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

But if you take a look at wealth its clearly seen that Hillary, Jeb have used political gains to become rich 
How soon people tend to sluff off Hillary mind you she sold USA uranium mines to Russia wow i mean Russia owns US uranium lol if that is not treason


----------



## tripleD (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> But if you take a look at wealth its clearly seen that Hillary, Jeb have used political gains to become rich
> How soon people tend to sluff off Hillary mind you she sold USA uranium mines to Russia wow i mean Russia owns US uranium lol if that is not treason


Both Hillary & Bill have committed crimes worthy of treason & worthy of the Death Penalty. They are murderers for crying out loud


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 7, 2016)

The solution is to start your own business. You do not have to rely on a 'job' to survive. Most people cannot even imagine that though.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The solution is to start your own business. You do not have to rely on a 'job' to survive. Most people cannot even imagine that though.


 True but it costs money to get a business under way and for most they do not even have money to register company insure a company also there is enough flooring companies haha or snow shovelers, grass cutters around haha banks laugh at people walking in with a business in mind truth is for many there business plan sucked from the beginning,


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> True but it costs money to get a business under way and for most they do not even have money to register company insure a company also there is enough flooring companies haha or snow shovelers, grass cutters around haha banks laugh at people walking in with a business in mind truth is for many there business plan sucked from the beginning,


You start by doing landscaping or cleaning pools or pest control. Something simple and cheap to start. Then you build from there. 

No, everyone cannot walk into a bank and get a loan for 1,000,000 dollars. I didnt say it was easy but it is the way to become self sufficient and even wealthy if you work hard at it.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> True but it costs money to get a business under way and for most they do not even have money to register company insure a company also there is enough flooring companies haha or snow shovelers, grass cutters around haha banks laugh at people walking in with a business in mind truth is for many there business plan sucked from the beginning,


limited minded people are limited in life


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You start by doing landscaping or cleaning pools or pest control. Something simple and cheap to start. Then you build from there.
> 
> No, everyone cannot walk into a bank and get a loan for 1,000,000 dollars. I didnt say it was easy but it is the way to become self sufficient and even wealthy if you work hard at it.


 exactly Everything you buy once you start a business isn’t a business expense (shall we ask the IRS?). The day I was able to look at my business and run a real profit and loss (P&L) statement was one of the happiest days of my life. The next happiest moment was knowing that I was actually profitable. You can’t fix your business finances if you don’t know what’s going on behind the banking curtain. but most importantly not to many people starting up a business is willing to work hard , long hrs to make it happen 
In todays era people are just plain lazy and remember There are roughly a gazillion other people in this world who do what you do. _What_ you do isn’t the magic. i mean look in the yellow pages for plumbers or electricians , or pest control lol i mean if you look at the rate of small business failures its outstanding 
that hard work and long hrs is just not in the dream anymore for most thats the problem morals are down you cannot survive getting one call a week if your lucky and for most people there already in the red before the company starts only getting them selfs more in trouble owing IRA at end of the year


----------



## tripleD (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You start by doing landscaping or cleaning pools or pest control. Something simple and cheap to start. Then you build from there.
> 
> No, everyone cannot walk into a bank and get a loan for 1,000,000 dollars. I didnt say it was easy but it is the way to become self sufficient and even wealthy if you work hard at it.


You nailed it! I started a Pest Control Company right out of college & I saved my money and built my first investment house, which I lived in While I had it up for sale. I kept on doing this until I was eventually able to pay cash for my personal home. Everything is a stepping stone, but not everyone has the right temperament for this sort of thing. Just like not everyone has the temperament for negotiating deals, being a criminal defense attorney, or playing a professional sport etc.
And a lot of people are perfectly happy just as long as they have enough money to eat & get by and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. At 46 yrs old, I'm just now learning that there are more important things in life than spending all of your time trying to make money. The true winners in my opinion are the people who are able to find the right balance for themselves. I just wish I would have realized this for myself a lot sooner. 
Anyway that's my 2 cents- I hope everyone has a Great SuperBowl Sunday!!
Goooo Peyton!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

business plan is getting into chicken wings you know how much chicken wings are ate just on super bowl sunday imagine 1 cent pay back for the 1.25 billion wings that are going to be eatten today  and while your at it get into guacamole lol


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> If you were to take a poll on what the average Citizen wants in USA you be shocked to find out that they want change there tired of false promises ad false hopes And after last nights Debate its clearly trump
> your brain washed like the few who probably think Jeb Bush , or Hillary for president
> 
> So easy to point the blame at any president when the blame started with you for voting them in its your Fault USA is in the shape that it is . truly is your Fault
> ...


Trump won't last much longer in this campaign. He's a joke. 

Also, a joke is how much you write and how little you say. Of that, how little of what you said is anything other than right wing mythology. For example, cutting corporate taxes. Right wingers love them tax cuts but don't offset them with spending cuts. Under Bush Jr, we enacted enormous tax cuts for the wealthy. Yet the middle class and working classes saw erosion in their standard of living. You right wingers keep quoting from the echo chamber as if it were fact. 

Also, this bit about how badly Obama has done. Keep repeating this lie and your brain will start to shrink in an attempt to get away from your mouth. Obama had done a fair job and a far better one than Bush Jr. 

The real problem with this country right now is the concentration of wealth in the 1% and the near lock on legislation from...corporations! I wonder who Trump will represent?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Both Hillary & Bill have committed crimes worthy of treason & worthy of the Death Penalty. They are murderers for crying out loud


Can we put Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld on that list?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> still trolling
> 
> At least I hope so for your sake.
> 
> But hey...at least this time im actually talking to_ you_


I see you pretend the answer I give to one question you assign to another. You are very dishonest. You assert false statements, then try to pretend they were opinions. Then, instead of making an attempt to defend your false statements and your lame attempt to weasel out of them, you launch an attack on me. The you accuse me of trolling, which is exactly what you are doing now. Your holier-than-thou attitude renders you beneath my attention.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You start by doing landscaping or cleaning pools or pest control. Something simple and cheap to start. Then you build from there.
> 
> No, everyone cannot walk into a bank and get a loan for 1,000,000 dollars. I didnt say it was easy but it is the way to become self sufficient and even wealthy if you work hard at it.


Those businesses are not so easy to start. Mandated insurance, licenses and all the other stuff required by Federal, State, and local governmental agencies are a bitch, both in costs and navigation. Most of those I know who started businesses operated illegally for years just to get enough money to comply with regulations.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Can we put Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld on that list?


NO!
But it is a free Country, so you are more than welcome to start your own list....
I know that just like most other libs you would rather piggyback or copycat off of someone else & then try to take credit, but surely you can at least figure out how to make your own list.

If not, just private message me & I will be more than happy to help you get started....


----------



## tripleD (Feb 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump won't last much longer in this campaign. He's a joke.
> 
> Also, a joke is how much you write and how little you say. Of that, how little of what you said is anything other than right wing mythology. For example, cutting corporate taxes. Right wingers love them tax cuts but don't offset them with spending cuts. Under Bush Jr, we enacted enormous tax cuts for the wealthy. Yet the middle class and working classes saw erosion in their standard of living. You right wingers keep quoting from the echo chamber as if it were fact.
> 
> ...


So Trump is done huh?
Care to put your money where your blow hole is?? I'm willing to bet whatever you want that he will be among the final 3 candidates.... 
Hey does anyone else smell that??
That is the stench of liberal bias & hypocracy melting away anytime it's confronted! Lol

P.S
The only joke here is the one that I just made at your expense!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Those businesses are not so easy to start. Mandated insurance, licenses and all the other stuff required by Federal, State, and local governmental agencies are a bitch, both in costs and navigation. Most of those I know who started businesses operated illegally for years just to get enough money to comply with regulations.


You just demonstrated why 95% of people will never own their own business...

By the way, I said it wasnt easy which = hard but it is certainly possible.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> So Trump is done huh?
> Care to put your money where your blow hole is?? I'm willing to bet whatever you want that he will be among the final 3 candidates....
> Hey does anyone else smell that??
> That is the stench of liberal bias & hypocracy melting away anytime it's confronted! Lol
> ...


The last 3? Hedging your bets a bit eh? LOL!!!


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You just demonstrated why 95% of people will never own their own business...
> 
> By the way, I said it wasnt easy which = hard but it is certainly possible.


No disagreement here!


----------



## tripleD (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The last 3? Hedging your bets a bit eh? LOL!!!


Hey The lib said Trump was done, so I was originally gna bet him that one of the other 7 candidates drops out b4 Trump, but then I decided to at least give him a fighting chance....


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> So Trump is done huh?
> Care to put your money where your blow hole is?? I'm willing to bet whatever you want that he will be among the final 3 candidates....
> Hey does anyone else smell that??
> That is the stench of liberal bias & hypocracy melting away anytime it's confronted! Lol
> ...


All right, I'll bet you a gazillion pasetas that he doesn't win. I don't know how you can send your payment from Bizarro World but we can figure it out later.

This from somebody that thinks his mom is reading this and can be insulted by what's posted here. Maybe she is monitoring her child like any good mom?

Actually, you are the embodiment of Trumps support. And why his candidacy is a joke show.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump won't last much longer in this campaign. He's a joke.
> 
> Also, a joke is how much you write and how little you say. Of that, how little of what you said is anything other than right wing mythology. For example, cutting corporate taxes. Right wingers love them tax cuts but don't offset them with spending cuts. Under Bush Jr, we enacted enormous tax cuts for the wealthy. Yet the middle class and working classes saw erosion in their standard of living. You right wingers keep quoting from the echo chamber as if it were fact.
> 
> ...


Well after last nights debate it clearly showed who was sponsered by corporate business in the crowd lol and also note that looks like Trump yet again schooled the others


----------



## tripleD (Feb 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> All right, I'll bet you a gazillion pasetas that he doesn't win. I don't know how you can send your payment from Bizarro World but we can figure it out later.
> 
> This from somebody that thinks his mom is reading this and can be insulted by what's posted here. Maybe she is monitoring her child like any good mom?
> 
> Actually, you are the embodiment of Trumps support. And why his candidacy is a joke show.


Hahahahaha! Hey look everybody at how quick the lib went from saying that Trump is about done to now saying that Trump won't win!
You're the type that will tell someone how bad their team sucks during a game & then after their team wins you say something stupid like "I bet a gazillion fairy dollars that they won't win the SuperBowl."
Hahahahahaha!!! 
You sir are the embodiment of a loser libtard!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Both Hillary & Bill have committed crimes worthy of treason & worthy of the Death Penalty. They are murderers for crying out loud


wow, look at the son of a whore and his insane conspiracy theories.

sock puppetry at its finest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You start by doing landscaping or cleaning pools or pest control. Something simple and cheap to start. Then you build from there.
> 
> No, everyone cannot walk into a bank and get a loan for 1,000,000 dollars. I didnt say it was easy but it is the way to become self sufficient and even wealthy if you work hard at it.


yep, scrubbing pools for $20 a pop is a certain path to wealth.

heck, you're wealthy, right?

LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Those businesses are not so easy to start. Mandated insurance, licenses and all the other stuff required by Federal, State, and local governmental agencies are a bitch, both in costs and navigation. Most of those I know who started businesses operated illegally for years just to get enough money to comply with regulations.


you're full of shit red.

it took me 3 minutes and $50 to register an LLC online.

then it took another 30 minutes and $500 down to get insurance going, with $100 monthly installation payments.

i don't know whether you are just repeating all that fox news dogma you crowd your stupid mind with, or if you really are this much of a failure that you cannot even try, but you certainly don't know anyone who has started a business.

spew your shit elsewhere, klanman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> P.S
> The only joke here is the one that I just made at your expense!


isn't one of the main jokes right now that your mother is a whore?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Hahahahaha! Hey look everybody at how quick the lib went from saying that Trump is about done to now saying that Trump won't win!


trump is done. he won't win.

and your mother is a whore.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Hahahahaha! Hey look everybody at how quick the lib went from saying that Trump is about done to now saying that Trump won't win!
> You're the type that will tell someone how bad their team sucks during a game & then after their team wins you say something stupid like "I bet a gazillion fairy dollars that they won't win the SuperBowl."
> Hahahahahaha!!!
> You sir are the embodiment of a loser libtard!


Trump will not win the candidacy. He's already slipping. "Iowa was stolen from me" what a loser. He's slipping in New Hampshire and I think he's not winning there either but might pull a minor victory by a squeaker. From there on out its downhill all the way. 

Tell me, what is it that gets your man love up for the ginger? Is it race baiting? Bigoted lies? Coddling wealthy corporations? Big mouthed statements that you wish you had said? His history of bankruptcy? His creepy shot with his daughter? Seriously, what does ginger have to offer that gets you all twitter-pated?

Tell your mom I said hi.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 7, 2016)

It's good to have hobbies that make you money, instead of cost money. Building ebikes can be expensive. But after you've sold your first 3, the fourth should pay for itself. Plus it's fun, and good for the environment. I'm not sure if there is enough demand to make it a full time business, but the guy from Auction Hunters says, "find out what you love to do, and the money will follow." Something to think about.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> NO!
> But it is a free Country, so you are more than welcome to start your own list....
> I know that just like most other libs you would rather piggyback or copycat off of someone else & then try to take credit, but surely you can at least figure out how to make your own list.
> 
> If not, just private message me & I will be more than happy to help you get started....


So Bill and Hillary Clinton deserve the death penalty, but the people who embroiled us into a war, threatened our foreign policy for the next thirty years, broke US law, and lied to the entire world aren't treasonous? Hey, how's that 160/4 IQ going for you? Lol


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump will not win the candidacy. He's already slipping. "Iowa was stolen from me" what a loser. He's slipping in New Hampshire and I think he's not winning there either but might pull a minor victory by a squeaker. From there on out its downhill all the way.
> 
> Tell me, what is it that gets your man love up for the ginger? Is it race baiting? Bigoted lies? Coddling wealthy corporations? Big mouthed statements that you wish you had said? His history of bankruptcy? His creepy shot with his daughter? Seriously, what does ginger have to offer that gets you all twitter-pated?
> 
> Tell your mom I said hi.


He's old, white, and rich. tripleD's panties practically fall off for that trifecta.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 7, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> So Bill and Hillary Clinton deserve the death penalty, but the people who embroiled us into a war, threatened our foreign policy for the next thirty years, broke US law, and lied to the entire world aren't treasonous? Hey, how's that 160/4 IQ going for you? Lol


I never said that- Here baby bird, let me help you. I told him that he could not add them to my list, but as a common courtesy I offered to help the lazy lil feller start his own list. Hahahaha
Please learn to read before trying to interject your ignorance into my posts!
Thanks!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> I never said that- Here baby bird, let me help you. I told him that he could not add them to my list, but as a common courtesy I offered to help the lazy lil feller start his own list. Hahahaha
> Please learn to read before trying to interject your ignorance into my posts!
> Thanks!


so what do the three Ds stand for?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so what do the three Ds stand for?


Triple D is a bra size. Maybe he likes big boobs. Nothing wrong with that. I like 'em too


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Triple D is a bra size. Maybe he likes big boobs. Nothing wrong with that. I like 'em too


is he desperately trying to prove that he is heterosexual or something?

reeks of overcompensation.


----------



## tripleD (Feb 7, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> He's old, white, and rich. tripleD's panties practically fall off for that trifecta.


Hey, us old white rich guys have to stick together. And while we're out there accomplishing our goals, you & your libtard cronies like fagdog can sit around on your lazy asses & collect your welfare checks & gov't cheese and vote for Socialists, oh I mean "Progressive Democrats" that want to bankrupt this beautiful nation. 
Go Trump!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Hey, us old white rich guys have to stick together. And while we're out there accomplishing our goals, you & your libtard cronies like fagdog can sit around on your lazy asses & collect your welfare checks & gov't cheese and vote for Socialists, oh I mean "Progressive Democrats" that want to bankrupt this beautiful nation.
> Go Trump!


your penis is tiny.








by the way, this picture which you posted gives away all of your personal information.

i will PM you to let you know how i came to find all of your personal info, so that you may request a mod to delete it.

but it is established with this photographic evidence that your penis is fucking tiny.

i mean, just look at it.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2016)

tripleD said:


> Hey, us old white rich guys have to stick together. And while we're out there accomplishing our goals, you & your libtard cronies like fagdog can sit around on your lazy asses & collect your welfare checks & gov't cheese and vote for Socialists, oh I mean "Progressive Democrats" that want to bankrupt this beautiful nation.
> Go Trump!


White old guys sticking together. I'm beginning to understand your infatuation with ginger.






Tell your mom I said hi


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> White old guys sticking together. I'm beginning to understand your infatuation with ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember how he said he's a millionaire with a 160 IQ?

he has a pest control company and outwits raccoons for a living.

he'll relocate your raccoons for $99.00 per trip.

and his penis is tiny, as you can see in the photo here:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-of-your-pet-thread.563347/page-178#post-12220346


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> remember how he said he's a millionaire with a 160 IQ?
> 
> he has a pest control company and outwits raccoons for a living.
> 
> ...


What I find strange is how the parrot gives him an erection. I guess you can assume anything about a man that loves him some Trump.

And seriously, that old bag of bones is talking about looking somebody up because his mama was insulted? That's the kind of talk I remember when I was 14. 

In any case, he has some cute and well cared for pets. That's at least one nice thing that I can say. Otherwise, Texan, about the worst thing anybody can call a person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What I find strange is how the parrot gives him an erection. I guess you can assume anything about a man that loves him some Trump.
> 
> And seriously, that old bag of bones is talking about looking somebody up because his mama was insulted? That's the kind of talk I remember when I was 14.
> 
> In any case, he has some cute and well cared for pets. That's at least one nice thing that I can say. Otherwise, Texan, about the worst thing anybody can call a person.


if i saw him on the street i might even think he was a nice guy.

i'm looking up all his relatives, family, and loved ones now. i think i have found his mother. i just want to verify what i am thinking about this woman.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're full of shit red.
> 
> it took me 3 minutes and $50 to register an LLC online.
> 
> ...


 Now your full of shit it costs to do a name search register etc this tell me you have no idea on how much it actually costs to start up a business none what so you probably could not even open a business account being you probably cash your cheques @ moneymarts lol seriously 
And then you wonder why so many people go under first year blame it on every thing else except stupidity of owing IRS money now haha go crawl back under that black rock you crawled out of 

These are the costs for operations that occur during the start-up phase. They include tax-deductible costs such as travel, payroll, rent, office supplies, marketing materials, etc. They also include initial organizational costs like legal fees and state incorporation fees. Many (but not all) of these costs are tax deductible, up to $5,000 in the first year of doing business. You can deduct the remaining costs in equal instalments over a period of 180 months (starting with the month in which your business opens).

*Capital Expenditures.* Also known as capital expenses, these are the one-time costs of buying assets such as inventory, property, vehicles or equipment as well as making upfront payments for security deposits. These start-up assets don't usually qualify for deduction, but some can be written off through depreciation at tax


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Now your full of shit it costs to do a name search register etc this tell me you have no idea on how much it actually costs to start up a business none what so you probably could not even open a business account being you probably cash your cheques @ moneymarts lol seriously


go ahead and head on over to the secretary of state page for the state of colorado, and tell me how much it costs and how much time it takes to register an LLC.

go ahead, holocaust denier. i dare ya.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Now your full of shit it costs to do a name search register etc this tell me you have no idea on how much it actually costs to start up a business none what so you probably could not even open a business account being you probably cash your cheques @ moneymarts lol seriously
> And then you wonder why so many people go under first year blame it on every thing else except stupidity of owing IRS money now haha go crawl back under that black rock you crawled out of
> 
> These are the costs for operations that occur during the start-up phase. They include tax-deductible costs such as travel, payroll, rent, office supplies, marketing materials, etc. They also include initial organizational costs like legal fees and state incorporation fees. Many (but not all) of these costs are tax deductible, up to $5,000 in the first year of doing business. You can deduct the remaining costs in equal instalments over a period of 180 months (starting with the month in which your business opens).
> ...


If it costs so much money to start a busyness. 
Why is it that republicans say the way out of poverty is to start your own busyness?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 7, 2016)

For the first time in my life, I actually enjoyed listening to lady gaga. Her performance of the national anthem before the superbowl was great! I loved it!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> For the first time in my life, I actually enjoyed listening to lady gaga. Her performance of the national anthem before the superbowl was great! I loved it!


 you kidding she was terrible looks like she packed on some weight ????


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like Cam Newton is starting to fuck up. Not good for Carolina...


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> you kidding she was terrible looks like she packed on some weight ????


She's not fat at all. You must be into tiny, petite women. And who cares what she looks like? I was judging her on vocal performance alone. Stop being so superficial...


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

well her performance sucked i think the founding fathers would be in shock at her performance seriously she should of added some Gangsta rap into the american anthem in some countries she would be hung for that performance just plain terrible lol


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

from fame to shame in 2 seconds haha


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 7, 2016)

Are you making fun of a 13 year old girl right now? Such a big man, Mr. Tough guy you must be


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your penis is tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess he has his geotagging on.

B4L


----------



## FauxRoux (Feb 8, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I see you pretend the answer I give to one question you assign to another. You are very dishonest. You assert false statements, then try to pretend they were opinions. Then, instead of making an attempt to defend your false statements and your lame attempt to weasel out of them, you launch an attack on me. The you accuse me of trolling, which is exactly what you are doing now. Your holier-than-thou attitude renders you beneath my attention.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 9, 2016)

Trump knocks it out of the park! TRUMP!


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 9, 2016)

Feel the Bern


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 9, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Feel the Bern


Trump could kick Bernies ass with just his hairpiece....


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 9, 2016)

Trump is kicking some serious as in New Hampshire right now

*New Hampshire primary*
Last updated Feb 9, 2016 at 6:35 PM PT
REPUBLICAN

*39% reporting* Delegates Vote %
Trump (won)
9
33.9%
Kasich
0
15.6%
Cruz
0
11.8%
Bush
0
11.5%
Rubio
0
10.5%
Christie
0
8.1%
Fiorina
0
4.4%


----------



## Rrog (Feb 9, 2016)

I like the Bern


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I dont like Cruz... 

He thinks we are bud's. He sends me e-mails every day... He is such a looser ;]


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 9, 2016)

*loser


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 9, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> *loser


that was on purpose ;] Lets see how many other people correct me... LOL!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 9, 2016)

Trump's still not done yet, nights not over. His percentage of the vote continues to rise by the minute. 

Let's be brutally honest. I try to keep it real, so just think about this for a second. John Kasich will never be president. He's too far to the left for Republicans, and too far to the right for Democrats. Just another dillusional establishment candidate who believes Democrats and Republicans have common ground. If primaries were a battle for the independent vote, I'm sure John and Marco would do very well. But that's not the case, is it?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump's still not done yet, nights not over. His percentage of the vote continues to rise by the minute.
> 
> Let's be brutally honest. I try to keep it real, so just think about this for a second. John Kasich will never be president. He's too far to the left for Republicans, and too far to the right for Democrats. Just another dillusional establishment candidate who believes Democrats and Republicans have common ground. If primaries were a battle for the independent vote, I'm sure John and Marco would do very well. But that's not the case, is it?


I havent paid any attention to Kasich. Charles Krauthammer commented on his campaign tonight. He said he did a good job up to this point, worked hard and got his message out in Iowa and New Hampshire but he does not have the infrastructure to continue very much farther.

The muddy water in the Republican race is just benefiting Trump. If it isnt down to 3 or less soon he is going to get the nomination.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I havent paid any attention to Kasich. Charles Krauthammer commented on his campaign tonight. He said he did a good job up to this point, worked hard and got his message out in Iowa and New Hampshire but he does not have the infrastructure to continue very much farther.
> 
> The muddy water in the Republican race is just benefiting Trump. If it isnt down to 3 or less soon he is going to get the nomination.


John has really been letting me down lately. Call me cynical, but every John in politics is a big disappointment. John Kasich, and John Bush (jeb), would both make terrible presidents. They remind me of John McCain, another dismal failure. And don't even get me started on the justice John Roberts tax, which will be hitting people hard this year. Who the hell is he to rewrite the law and say a fine is a tax? Nobody ever gave him that power. I could go on and on all day long about John Kerry, but he's a Democrat...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> John has really been letting me down lately. Call me cynical, but every John in politics is a big disappointment. John Kasich, and John Bush (jeb), would both make terrible presidents. They remind me of John McCain, another dismal failure. And don't even get me started on the justice John Roberts tax, which will be hitting people hard this year. Who the hell is he to rewrite the law and say a fine is a tax? Nobody ever gave him that power. I could go on and on all day long about John Kerry, but he's a Democrat...


That SCOTUS ruling was a slap in the face. Procedurally it was improper and basically the court rewrote the law to fit their definition. I used to believe in the court to uphold our rights. Not really confident about that anymore.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That SCOTUS ruling was a slap in the face. Procedurally it was improper and basically the court rewrote the law to fit their definition. I used to believe in the court to uphold our rights. Not really confident about that anymore.


That is exactly why we need to elect a president who is competent to serve. He or she could very well be the one choosing our next 2 or 3 supreme court justices. The fate of our country depends on it


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Feb 9, 2016)

Gotta get that money. Better us, than China. Better us, than ISIS. Those degenerate fuckers are making millions of dollars a day because Obama won't bomb them. He says it's bad for the environment. With Trump, we get the oil, we get the money, and ISIS goes broke. They will be left with nothing but rape.., a tool to recruit new soldiers.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I like the Bern


Do any of you know that NH has "super delegates" that are all voting for Clinton? That she ends up with 2 more delegates than Bernie even tho she "lost"?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is kicking some serious as in New Hampshire right now
> 
> *New Hampshire primary*
> Last updated Feb 9, 2016 at 6:35 PM PT
> ...


I think who ever is the last man standing besides Trump will garner ALL the "not Trump" votes. The majority are "not Trump" votes. I don't think he will get the nomination.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 10, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont like Cruz...
> 
> He thinks we are bud's. He sends me e-mails every day... He is such a looser ;]


looser?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump's still not done yet, nights not over. His percentage of the vote continues to rise by the minute.
> 
> Let's be brutally honest. I try to keep it real, so just think about this for a second. John Kasich will never be president. He's too far to the left for Republicans, and too far to the right for Democrats. Just another dillusional establishment candidate who believes Democrats and Republicans have common ground. If primaries were a battle for the independent vote, I'm sure John and Marco would do very well. But that's not the case, is it?


Not necessarily. Every election, after the primaries, both Democrats and Republicans move towards the center.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 10, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Not necessarily. Every election, after the primaries, both Democrats and Republicans move towards the center.


I was posting about the primaries. Read it again.


Red1966 said:


> I think who ever is the last man standing besides Trump will garner ALL the "not Trump" votes. The majority are "not Trump" votes. I don't think he will get the nomination.


Trump will get the nomination. You don't have to believe me, that's fine. But if I'm wrong that means you end up with another loser McCain/Romney candidate.People don't vote when there is no substance to vote for. Massive turnouts of new Republican primary voters is not because people are excited about the RNC's choice candidates.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I was posting about the primaries. Read it again.
> 
> Trump will get the nomination. You don't have to believe me, that's fine. But if I'm wrong that means you end up with another loser McCain/Romney candidate.People don't vote when there is no substance to vote for. Massive turnouts of new Republican primary voters is not because people are excited about the RNC's choice candidates.


Yes, you were. My error. I think the rest of the contenders display some substance, or at least more than McCain or Romney, who were RINO's, in my opinion. I've often stated that Republicans who don't have conservative values can't get out the base. Cruze can turn out the base. Trump has the benefit of being an outsider, but he is really pretty liberal.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Gotta get that money. Better us, than China. Better us, than ISIS. Those degenerate fuckers are making millions of dollars a day because *Obama won't bomb them*. He says it's bad for the environment. With Trump, we get the oil, we get the money, and ISIS goes broke. They will be left with nothing but rape.., a tool to recruit new soldiers.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American-led_intervention_in_Iraq_(2014–present)


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Gotta get that money. Better us, than China. Better us, than ISIS. Those degenerate fuckers are making millions of dollars a day because Obama won't bomb them. He says it's bad for the environment. With Trump, we get the oil, we get the money, and ISIS goes broke. They will be left with nothing but rape.., a tool to recruit new soldiers.




President Obama launched a military offensive against ISIS targets 15 months ago – his “deep seated aversion to using military force” notwithstanding – the United States military has carried out 6,353 airstrikes. Every other country on the planet combined has carried out 1,772.
http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/the-anti-isis-airstrikes-the-right-chooses-ignore


Donald Trump says the U.S. is “just starting … as of two days ago” to heed his advice to “attack the oil” fields controlled by the Islamic State group. The U.S. has changed its policy, but it happened more than four weeks ago — not two days ago.
The U.S. had been conducting limited airstrikes against the terrorist group’s oil infrastructure for more than a year, but significantly stepped up the intensity of its attacks when it launched “Operation Tidal Wave II” on Oct. 21.
http://www.factcheck.org/2015/11/trump-on-bombing-isis-oil-fields/


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 11, 2016)

Fiorina and Christie are out


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 11, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Do any of you know that NH has "super delegates" that are all voting for Clinton? That she ends up with 2 more delegates than Bernie even tho she "lost"?


That's nothing new super delegates are the upper crust who can't be bothered to caucus with the riff raff and they vote after the riff raff votes.

I know she's in bed with Wall Street but I'd rather choose her than a fucking puke any day.

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 11, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> President Obama launched a military offensive against ISIS targets 15 months ago – his “deep seated aversion to using military force” notwithstanding – the United States military has carried out 6,353 airstrikes. Every other country on the planet combined has carried out 1,772.
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/the-anti-isis-airstrikes-the-right-chooses-ignore
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You cherry picked the hell out of that article from factcheck.org. If you read more than just the first paragraph, you will see how Obama's air strikes on ISIS oil have been for the most part, "ineffective". Russia has done far more in stopping their oil sales (used to finance terrorism)

You know that you posted about Donald Trump bombing ISIS, right? Did you know that Donald Trump is not the president of the United states and hasn't been? How much longer are we going to pretend like conservatives are running the country, and Obama is just an innocent bistandard? Looks like you are already set to blame Trump for Obama's failures.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Did you know that Donald Trump is not the president of the United states and hasn't been?


wow! cant' say you aren't keeping up with current events.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Lol. You cherry picked the hell out of that article from factcheck.org. If you read more than just the first paragraph, you will see how Obama's air strikes on ISIS oil have been for the most part, "ineffective". Russia has done far more in stopping their oil sales (used to finance terrorism)
> 
> You know that you posted about Donald Trump bombing ISIS, right? Did you know that Donald Trump is not the president of the United states and hasn't been? How much longer are we going to pretend like conservatives are running the country, and Obama is just an innocent bistandard? Looks like you are already set to blame Trump for Obama's failures.





the claim was obama wasn't bombing isis oil fields dickmunch. if you'd have read instead of jumping in trying to be right you wouldn't look like such an empty skin bag


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 11, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> the claim was obama wasn't bombing isis oil fields dickmunch. if you'd have read instead of jumping in trying to be right you wouldn't look like such an empty skin bag


Obama's limp dick has less chance of landing an effective strike on ISIS oil, than you losing your virginity to your retarded little sister. If a map were drawn for Obama where to drop bombs on ISIS and take them out for good, he'd fuck it up. A 14 year old boy scout could run a more effective military campaign than Barry from Honolulu.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Obama's limp dick has less chance of landing an effective strike on ISIS oil, than you losing your virginity to your retarded little sister. If a map were drawn for Obama where to drop bombs on ISIS and take them out for good, he'd fuck it up. A 14 year old boy scout could run a more effective military campaign than Barry from Honolulu.




he's got the right country at least. the shrub didn't

he's had success, while limited, bombing isis in the right country. what are you bitching about? weren't you the one bitching he won't bomb isis?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Obama's limp dick has less chance of landing an effective strike on ISIS oil, than you losing your virginity to your retarded little sister. If a map were drawn for Obama where to drop bombs on ISIS and take them out for good, he'd fuck it up. A 14 year old boy scout could run a more effective military campaign than Barry from Honolulu.


Now you're trying to move the goalposts. First you said "Obama won't bomb them. [ISIS]", now you're arguing the effectiveness of the strategy and reaching while committing an argument from silence and basing your conclusion off the _absence_ of evidence. 

Also, you can't bomb this problem away, we did that for damn near 15 years in Iraq & Afghanistan and look where we are today, much worse off for it and much less safe as a nation. Not to mention the explosion of "terrorists" since the war on terror began in 2001. That's an aspect of the big picture your side doesn't seem to either understand or acknowledge as the truth. You could bomb every terrorist in the middle east today and a new batch of terrorists would be there tomorrow, that's why we're involved in the situation in the first place; private military contractors make a lot of money waging perpetual war and those same contractors help finance war hawk politicians in our government which presents a huge conflict of interest when it comes to foreign policy. 

How did we decisively win in Europe and the Pacific in WW2? How are non-traditional, asymmetric battles won? What went wrong in Vietnam? How are Vietnam and the war on terror similar? 

There is nothing to win. This moment in American foreign policy will be remembered by future generations just like Vietnam is remembered by us now; a failure that wasted hundreds of thousands of lives and cost trillions of dollars, and nothing was gained in the process but enrichment for a few select industries


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 12, 2016)

Trump will be president ... nothing the left or hard righties can do . He won't be able to accomplish anything in the house or senate and will be the republican Obama so to say for an analogy . Millennials like myself see him as different than your average lying two faced full of shit promises every politician comes to be . Of course after their bought out by the rich lobbyists. Trump can speak his mind right or wrong where as a politician has to read a script and or lie to gain votes. Sadly enough we need to set terms for senators as they cannot spend a lifetime in their seats . 8 yrs and you should be gone like any president .


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm voting ABT this year.......Anyone But Trump


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 12, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Trump will be president ... nothing the left or hard righties can do . He won't be able to accomplish anything in the house or senate and will be the republican Obama so to say for an analogy . Millennials like myself see him as different than your average lying two faced full of shit promises every politician comes to be . Of course after their bought out by the rich lobbyists. Trump can speak his mind right or wrong where as a politician has to read a script and or lie to gain votes. Sadly enough we need to set terms for senators as they cannot spend a lifetime in their seats . 8 yrs and you should be gone like any president .


Sure get rid of experience, who needs Them anyway... right?

The GOP already slapped him with the RINO tag, if his own party hates him he doesn't have a chance in the general.

B4L


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 12, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Sure get rid of experience, who needs Them anyway... right?
> 
> The GOP already slapped him with the RINO tag, if his own party hates him he doesn't have a chance in the general.
> 
> B4L


Experience in what . Spending tax dollars however they want the right way or wrong ?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 12, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Experience in what . Spending tax dollars however they want the right way or wrong ?


You said senators should have term limits of 8 years, if shit is bad now just imagine what congress would look like every 4 years. It would be fucking disaster.

B4L​


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 12, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Trump will be president ... nothing the left or hard righties can do . He won't be able to accomplish anything in the house or senate and will be the republican Obama so to say for an analogy . Millennials like myself see him as different than your average lying two faced full of shit promises every politician comes to be . Of course after their bought out by the rich lobbyists. Trump can speak his mind right or wrong where as a politician has to read a script and or lie to gain votes. Sadly enough we need to set terms for senators as they cannot spend a lifetime in their seats . 8 yrs and you should be gone like any president .




and spend his days thinking about fucking his daughter.............trump will never get the big chair


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 12, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Experience in what . Spending tax dollars however they want the right way or wrong ?






Anybody who orders a steak well done should be slapped in the nutz. 


http://www.barstoolsports.com/chicago/donald-trump-ordered-a-well-done-rib-eye-last-night-well-done/


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Feb 16, 2016)

Every once in a while I see a kid bark at my dogs when they are chilling in the front yard. It's no big deal, just kids being kids. When I see an adult do it, somehow it looks like they suffer from low mental capacity.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 16, 2016)

16% of Trump supporters in SC identify themselves as white supremacists.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 16, 2016)

Trump is going to take South Carolina by double digits.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump is going to take South Carolina by double digits.


I wish you were right. SC, like Iowa has a large evangelical population. For that reason, I believe Cruz will do well there. The major difference is SC being a primary, and Iowa was a caucus. Not only that, SC is an "open primary", meaning independents and blue collar Democrats who support Trump, will be able to vote for him.

In New Hampshire, the only demographic Hillary won was women voters over 65 years old.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 16, 2016)

Latest polls have Trump @ 35% Cruz @ 18% and [email protected] 18%.

He tore the Bush family apart and that's the one state they had..He beats the final nail in Jebs! Campaign coffin in 72 hours.. Bringing his numbnuts brother to SC didn't do dick, Trump us gaining momentum.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Latest polls have Trump @ 35% Cruz @ 18% and [email protected] 18%.
> 
> He tore the Bush family apart and that's the one state they had..He beats the final nail in Jebs! Campaign coffin in 72 hours.. Bringing his numbnuts brother to SC didn't do dick, Trump us gaining momentum.


I like your attitude. Public polls have Trump with a double digit lead in SC
However, Jeb campaign insider polls have Trump and Cruz neck and neck.
It's not a good idea to underestimate Cruz, so far he has done better in the primaries than polls predicted.
Trump supporters need to show up and vote. This next state is very important...


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 16, 2016)

"Building a military so tough and so strong that we never have to use it...
could possibly be the cheapest thing we ever have to do"


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> "Building a military so tough and so strong that we never have to use it...
> could possibly be the cheapest thing we ever have to do"


The stupidity of his supporters is literally mind boggling.


----------



## spandy (Feb 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


>










Im sure your disapproval breaks her heart...


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I like your attitude. Public polls have Trump with a double digit lead in SC
> However, Jeb campaign insider polls have Trump and Cruz neck and neck.
> It's not a good idea to underestimate Cruz, so far he has done better in the primaries than polls predicted.
> Trump supporters need to show up and vote. This next state is very important...


When you show up to your fellow candidates speeches blatantly lieing to his supporters that is by far and away a tell tale sign of how low of a scumbag Ted Cruz is . If he's that desperate and can't win fair and square imagine what he"ll do to the country . I rather someone in office whose not afraid to speak their mind . It's time for a change and Cruz won't provide that . Hes nothing but a typical low class politician supported by some super pacs and is scripted like the worst movie you've ever seen . Millennials are tired of these old ass politicians who've been removed from society, living on their expensive classy ranches/houses they are so far outta touch with the people and hung from their strings like a puppet doing and saying whatever their biggest financial contributor tells them to do . Capeash . Difference between all these scumbags and trump is the fucker has his own money , can say what he pleases wether people like it or not , and he's not a politician . Yea he's doing it for personal reasons but I believe his intentions are better than any other scumbag who wouldn inhibit the Oval Office .


----------



## Rrog (Feb 17, 2016)

Cruz is a very creepy man. Very creepy.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 17, 2016)

New poll shows Trump doesn't even need to campaign in Nevada. He has 45% support, followed by Rubio with 19%
The question isn't will Trump win, but by how much.

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/269662-trump-up-big-in-nevada-poll


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> New poll shows Trump doesn't even need to campaign in Nevada. He has 45% support, followed by Rubio with 19%
> The question isn't will Trump win, but by how much.
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/269662-trump-up-big-in-nevada-poll


Trump is crushing it. Legal Hispanics love Trump for some reason. Who would of thought? TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> Im sure your disapproval breaks her heart...


Awww how cute, internet white knight for a woman who wouldn't even stop in the street to acknowledge you.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is crushing it. Legal Hispanics love Trump for some reason. Who would of thought? TRUMP!


why would legal Hispanics want to see many of their friends, neighbors & family members deported?....


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is crushing it. Legal Hispanics love Trump for some reason. Who would of thought? TRUMP!


This is what we call delusions. I encourage you to seek psychiatric help. Maybe 1% of legal hispanics like Trump.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> why would legal Hispanics want to see many of their friends, neighbors & family members deported?....


Doublejj, You read to much into deported. I believe Trump will be the best thing that ever happened for Hispanics. What do they have now? Only the criminals have anything to be worried about. Hard working families that have a record of good standing will be able to sign up and be here legally. That will be the american dream come true for Hispanics. imo TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Doublejj, You read to much into deported. I believe Trump will be the best thing that ever happened for Hispanics. What do they have now? Only the criminals have anything to be worried about. Hard working families that have a record of good standing will be able to sign up and be here legally. That will be the american dream come true for Hispanics. imo TRUMP!


I'm not reading into anything, I heard what Trump said......deport all undocumented immigrants.....you think that's "a dream come true" for Hispanics?....have you ever crossed the border & walked back from Mexico?...


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> This is what we call delusions. I encourage you to seek psychiatric help. Maybe 1% of legal hispanics like Trump.


You act like the illegal hispanics can vote. Don't you have to be a citizen to vote in america? Or is your democratic mind getting ready to pop like a zit? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm not reading into anything, I heard what Trump said......deport all undocumented immigrants.....you think that's "a dream come true" for Hispanics?....have you ever crossed the border & walked back from Mexico?...


I heard what Trump said and it was meant to get a point across. I see hispanics having to sign up and living the american dream without leaving their homes. And I see the criminals having a big fucking problem. Trump has been talking about there being around 200k criminals hispanics that have to go no matter what and the rest will have a beautiful life if they follow the rules. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You act like the illegal hispanics can vote. Don't you have to be a citizen to vote in america? Or is your democratic mind getting ready to pop like a zit? TRUMP!


You also can't read. I'm legal, my family is, all my Latino friends are, all their families are all hate Trump. Back up your claim, otherwise you're having delusions and you need psychiatric help.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2016)

I have too much respect for my wife, myself & my country to ever vote for Trump......and if the voters of America are crazy enough put him into the White House, then they deserve the total shit storm that will be the outcome. Trump is absolutely the last person I would ever want to see with his hand on the button....he's insane & has no filter, like a child...


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You also can't read. I'm legal, my family is, all my Latino friends are, all their families are all hate Trump. Back up your claim, otherwise you're having delusions and you need psychiatric help.


Doesn't matter. Nevada is 80% white. Trump will win there, with or without the Hispanic vote..


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Doesn't matter. Nevada is 80% white. Trump will win there, with or without the Hispanic vote..


Cool story, still doesn't discount the fact that nitro harley is wrong.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You also can't read. I'm legal, my family is, all my Latino friends are, all their families are all hate Trump. Back up your claim, otherwise you're having delusions and you need psychiatric help.



Did they happen to habla why they hate Trump,...He hasn`t done or is he responsible for anything political or Government in his life. His political career is less than a year and he isn`t a politician yet so...it would have to be personal....?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Cool story, still doesn't discount the fact that nitro harley is wrong.


He is confident. You get really defensive of the Hispanic demographic for some reason. It just shows desperation when I see Democrats in a hurry to import new voters. I guess that would make sense, seeing as how half of future black Democrat voters are aborted. I can imagine it's a difficult task... growing the base, while at the same time keeping your abortion numbers up.

Imagine if we could bring hundreds of thousands of new Muslim middle easterners into the country. We tell them that they are all victims of Bush's war in Iraq, put them on public assistance, and Whammo! New Democrat voters for life. Bought and paid for.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> He is confident. You get really defensive of the Hispanic demographic for some reason. It just shows desperation when I see Democrats in a hurry to import new voters. I guess that would make sense, seeing as how half of future black Democrat voters are aborted. I can imagine it's a difficult task... growing the base, while at the same time keeping your abortion numbers up.
> 
> Imagine if we could bring hundreds of thousands of new Muslim middle easterners into the country. We tell them that they are all victims of Bush's war in Iraq, put them on public assistance, and Whammo! New Democrat voters for life. Bought and paid for.


Lol, you're calling me defensive when you're going to write that post out? I'm not defensive at all; I'm just not afraid to tell someone that they're completely and utterly wrong. To me it's funny that he keeps claiming Latinos love Trump; when he couldn't be further from the truth. 80% of Latino voters are view Trump negatively. 

Aren't they victims of Bush's war in Iraq, though? Yeah, they are.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is crushing it. Legal Hispanics love Trump for some reason. Who would of thought? TRUMP!


cool. Maybe they can sponsor some of their not legal relatives. I'm sure you would love more Hispanics in America.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 17, 2016)

Somehow NH has got it through his head Hispanics love the dumpster, he couldn't be further from the truth but you can't argue with someone who's delusional.

Because 1 Hispanic idiot stands up ( at 1 of his rallies) and yells how much she loves the dumpster NH believes most Hispanics must love him too.

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Doesn't matter. Nevada is 80% white. Trump will win there, with or without the Hispanic vote..


Just think. If America was 80% white, maybe Trump could win. But the current 63% seems to fall beneath that threshold. Darn.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah Trump would consider America his own private gated community...


----------



## londonfog (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Doesn't matter. Nevada is 80% white. Trump will win there, with or without the Hispanic vote..


like he did in Iowa


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> "Building a military so tough and so strong that we never have to use it...
> could possibly be the cheapest thing we ever have to do"





That's dumb as fuck, We already have the capability to destroy the world, so does Russia, China and a couple more countries.. We need to downsize the military by 75% and mind our own damn business.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> like he did in Iowa


Nevada and Iowa. Apples and oranges


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's dumb as fuck, We already have the capability to destroy the world, so does Russia, China and a couple more countries.. We need to downsize the military by 75% and mind our own damn business.


Your post has one sentence that contradicts the other...
Downsize our military by 75%? Sure, that will show China and Russia who's boss


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You also can't read. I'm legal, my family is, all my Latino friends are, all their families are all hate Trump. Back up your claim, otherwise you're having delusions and you need psychiatric help.


Good for you and your friends. Are you still voting for Trump in the primary?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> cool. Maybe they can sponsor some of their not legal relatives. I'm sure you would love more Hispanics in America.


As long as they want to come here legally, I don't give a shit how many come. TRUMP!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Your post has one sentence that contradicts the other...
> Downsize our military by 75%? Sure, that will show China and Russia who's boss




No.. We already Have the capability to destroy the world a few times, we don't need to be able to destroy the world 194 times ...once is enough...


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Good for you and your friends. Are you still voting for Trump in the primary?


80% of Latino voters view Trump negatively. So that means your unfounded lie makes you a... CHUMP.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

Lol Cruz's new ad that shows Trump saying he's pro choice, then Trump threatening to sue Cruz for defamation of character, and Cruz telling Trump he's threatened frivolous law suits his entire adult life is gold. GOP implosion.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Nevada and Iowa. Apples and oranges


What are you going to change your name to after the election. The Democrat ?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> 80% of Latino voters view Trump negatively. So that means you're unfounded lie makes you a... CHUMP.


Does that mean the 20% are legal and they like Trump? Thats pretty good 20%. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Does that mean the 20% are legal and they like Trump? Thats pretty good 20%. TRUMP!


Math + general knowledge fail. You have to be legal in order to vote - nice little try at race baiting though. So only 20% view Trump indifferently or favorably. Last time I checked 80% > 20% meaning "Legal Hispanics" (or, you know, just Hispanics) do not like Trump. CHUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Math + general knowledge fail. You have to be legal in order to vote - nice little try at race baiting though. So only 20% view Trump indifferently or favorably. Last time I checked 80% > 20% meaning "Legal Hispanics" (or, you know, just Hispanics) do not like Trump. CHUMP!


The guy is a high school drop out. Never had a chance to learn much


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> No.. We already Have the capability to destroy the world a few times, we don't need to be able to destroy the world 194 times ...once is enough...


I just found another high school dropout


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Doesn't matter. Nevada is 80% white. Trump will win there, with or without the Hispanic vote..


Had to look this up because it was not sitting right with me. Nevada is 76.2% white alone, while this may seem like cutting hairs, here's the real deal...

Nevada is 51.5% White, NOT Hispanic, 27.8% Hispanic.

http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/32000.html


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Had to look this up because it was not sitting right with me. Nevada is 76.2% white alone, while this may seem like cutting hairs, here's the real deal...
> 
> Nevada is 51.5% White, NOT Hispanic, 27.8% Hispanic.
> 
> http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/32000.html


Trump will win in Nevada. Also, the new Bloomberg poll shows Trump dominating in South Carolina. Trump might win South Carolina. I don't know. He very well could, according to the polls. But, I can say with 100% certainty, Trump WILL take Nevada. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-02-17/trump-dominates-in-bloomberg-poll-before-south-carolina-primary


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The guy is a high school drop out. Never had a chance to learn much


Is that your diploma kicking in? What do you charge a poor person to wash and dry one load of there dirty laundry? just curious . TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump will win in Nevada. Also, the new Bloomberg poll shows Trump dominating in South Carolina. Trump might win South Carolina. I don't know. He very well could, according to the polls. But, I can say with 100% certainty, Trump WILL take Nevada.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-02-17/trump-dominates-in-bloomberg-poll-before-south-carolina-primary


----------



## ky man (Feb 18, 2016)

TRUMP ALL THE WAY AND IAM A DEM,


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 18, 2016)

ky man said:


> TRUMP ALL THE WAY AND IAM A DEM,


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Is that your diploma kicking in? What do you charge a poor person to wash and dry one load of there dirty laundry? just curious . TRUMP!


If they are poor and told me they had no money. I would let them was for free and give them any clothes they could fit that was left by someone. I also actually have a day in the month when the homeless can come and wash two loads of clothes ( whites and colors clothes) no charge. I do admit that I give them the cheaper bleach and detergent.
I would charge a smelly fisherman like you extra.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Does that mean the 20% are legal and they like Trump? Thats pretty good 20%. TRUMP!


Out of the 20%, you have those who don't know Trump and haven't decided, those that care less about the dumpster and won't vote for him and finally those who do like him. 11% is nothing to brag about, that's not a good sign of Hispanic support. dumpster!!!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The guy is a high school drop out. Never had a chance to learn much


Or maybe he has Marco Rubio syndrome, coming in 3rd place in NH is not winning but he thinks that's great!!

B4L


----------



## doublejj (Feb 18, 2016)

Now it's Trump-vs-Pope.......


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Now it's Trump-vs-Pope.......


----------



## doublejj (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Now it's Trump-vs-Pope.......



Pope to Trump,..." Anyone so willing to build walls instead of bridges, is not a Christian".....

Trump to Pope,... " When I`m done with the boarder wall,.. the first bridge I will build will go over the walls of the Vatican"....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 18, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Pope to Trump,..." Anyone so willing to build walls instead of bridges, is not a Christian".....
> 
> Trump to Pope,... " When I`m done with the boarder wall,.. the first bridge I will build will go over the walls of the Vatican"....


does Trump want to be Pope?....


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

Not a fan of the Pope Nor Trump, but is not the Vatican surround by wall. like WTF Francis


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 18, 2016)

The Vatican walls


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If they are poor and told me they had no money. I would let them was for free and give them any clothes they could fit that was left by someone. I also actually have a day in the month when the homeless can come and wash two loads of clothes ( whites and colors clothes) no charge. I do admit that I give them the cheaper bleach and detergent.
> I would charge a smelly fisherman like you extra.


I guess you didn't want to answer the question. Thats alright , its no big deal really. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 18, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Out of the 20%, you have those who don't know Trump and haven't decided, those that care less about the dumpster and won't vote for him and finally those who do like him. 11% is nothing to brag about, that's not a good sign of Hispanic support. dumpster!!!
> 
> B4L


Well, I see in Nevada Trump has 34% hispanic support. Who would of thought. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess you didn't want to answer the question. Thats alright , its no big deal really. TRUMP!


I thought I did. Do you assume everyone that comes to do laundry at a laundromat is poor ? Shame on you


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I thought I did. Do you assume everyone that comes to do laundry at a laundromat is poor ? Shame on you


I'm poor, and I do laundry at my house. Only making 42k right now, but by the time I'm 30, plan to be making much more


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 18, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Pope to Trump,..." Anyone so willing to build walls instead of bridges, is not a Christian".....
> 
> Trump to Pope,... " When I`m done with the boarder wall,.. the first bridge I will build will go over the walls of the Vatican"....


Trump's rebuttal doesn't even really make sense lol.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm poor, and I do laundry at my house. Only making 42k right now, but by the time I'm 30, plan to be making much more


Good job! (this isn't sarcasm)


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 18, 2016)

With Capitalism, the rich become powerful
With Socialism, the powerful become rich.
A stable balance between the two is Trump.
The opportunity for growth; while leaving no man, woman, or child left without the care needed to survive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm poor, and I do laundry at my house. Only making 42k right now, but by the time I'm 30, plan to be making much more


you won't, because you are a loser. i make more than you, by the way.

you are also a cum cuckold.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> With Capitalism, the rich become powerful
> With Socialism, the powerful become rich.
> A stable balance between the two is Trump.
> The opportunity for growth; while leaving no man, woman, or child left behind


leaving no person left behind?

that makes sense, if you are a retarded immigrant child who can't speak english.

stop being dumb, idiot.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a cum cuckold.


Stop with the copy and paste of my posts, and then trying to pass it off as your own. 
You have no origionality, go back to spamming the same old rhetoric...


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm poor, and I do laundry at my house. Only making 42k right now, but by the time I'm 30, plan to be making much more


Just what I thought. Young and dumb.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Just what I thought. Young and dumb.


I may be young, but one thing I'm not, is dumb


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I may be young, but one thing I'm not, is dumb


OK Not GOP who really is GOP


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> OK Not GOP who really is GOP


JEB, Rubio, and Kasich. That was easy. Anymore questions?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 18, 2016)

Neither JEB or Rubio will consider getting out, until after Florida
Kasich believes he can win Ohio, and that will be the turning tide.

March 15th is the date to look out for. Heads will be spinning


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2016)

Gotta think Jeb! loses all his donors after SC, a blind man can see he's dead n buried... He spent 45 million in New Hampshire to Cruz 600k ... And came in 4th... Kasich will probably get decent numbers in SC and stick around..I could see Jebs! Donors bailing for Kasich. Ya figure whoever wins will want Kadich as a running mate to get Ohio.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, I see in Nevada Trump has 34% hispanic support. Who would of thought. TRUMP!


That's not a nation-wide poll! 

Of course you're gonna get pockets of support for the dumpster. But more importantly how can you think that 34% of support is success? Do you suffer from Marco Rubio syndrome too? Dumster!!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> With Capitalism, the rich become powerful
> With Socialism, the powerful become rich.
> A stable balance between the two is Trump.
> The opportunity for growth; while leaving no man, woman, or child left without the care needed to survive.


Except if you're brown!

B4L


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

I see Trump backed off his " Bush lied" statement.. Big mistake, he was right n never should have backtracked.. He looks weak, his selling point was not being afraid to stand alone.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I see Trump backed off his " Bush lied" statement.. Big mistake, he was right n never should have backtracked.. He looks weak, his selling point was not being afraid to stand alone.


In 99 out of 100 other times, I would completely agree. But at this point, his fan club isn't even "listening" anymore.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> In 99 out of 100 other times, I would completely agree. But at this point, his fan club isn't even "listening" anymore.




Timing is bad to backtrack. It looks bad when you are beefing with the pope, especially this pope who seems like the first real pope in history who isn't molesting children or protecting pervert priests.. This pope is alright, he's political n seems to actually give a crap about the poor people in the world.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Timing is bad to backtrack. It looks bad when you are beefing with the pope, especially this pope who seems like the first real pope in history who isn't molesting children or protecting pervert priests.. This pope is alright, he's political n seems to actually give a crap about the poor people in the world.


Again, I agree. I still don't think the clown can win. But to his fans, he seems pretty teflon. I'm just willing to bet that he doesn't have enough fans to get into the big chair.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I thought I did. Do you assume everyone that comes to do laundry at a laundromat is poor ? Shame on you


No you didn't. What is it 1.50 to wash and a dollar to dry? Simple question, and I was just curious because I haven't been to one sense the 70's, but no big deal. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 19, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> That's not a nation-wide poll!
> 
> Of course you're gonna get pockets of support for the dumpster. But more importantly how can you think that 34% of support is success? Do you suffer from Marco Rubio syndrome too? Dumster!!
> 
> B4L


Hey, when one state at a time is voting and you get 34% of hispanics who the hell knows whats going to happen in the next state. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No you didn't. What is it 1.50 to wash and a dollar to dry? Simple question, and I was just curious because I haven't been to one sense the 70's, but no big deal. TRUMP!


ohhh I guess I read you question wrong

Single load top loader - 1.75
Front multi load - 3.00
Dry - 1.25

do offer a wash, dry and fold service at both locations at $1.45/lb, minimum 10 lbs , which differs from dry cleaning. 
Thinking about opening a 24 hour location, if I can find the right spot. Want a job ?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 19, 2016)

Liar, Liar, pant suit on fire


----------



## red w. blue (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Timing is bad to backtrack. It looks bad when you are beefing with the pope, especially this pope who seems like the first real pope in history who isn't molesting children or protecting pervert priests.. This pope is alright, he's political n seems to actually give a crap about the poor people in the world.


 In other words you like him as he is a SOCIALIST. I don't understand how you think you know he isn't molesting children or that other popes did. I'm not a fan of any pope, him least of all.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ohhh I guess I read you question wrong
> 
> Single load top loader - 1.75
> Front multi load - 3.00
> ...


There you go. Thanks , I was just wondering. I just shoveled 66 tons of beautiful rock around the house and drive way to make like a low maintenance desert landscape, so I am really to busy to help you with cleaning and washing other peoples stuff, but I appreciate the offer. Trump!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> There you go. Thanks , I was just wondering. I just shoveled 66 tons of beautiful rock around the house and drive way to make like a low maintenance desert landscape, so I am really to busy to help you with cleaning and washing other peoples stuff, but I appreciate the offer. Trump!


Wow, you're just so successful. How on earth do you do it.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 19, 2016)

Can I offer my opinion on this?

If I had to choose between the two, I'd rather spread rocks than do other people's laundry


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Wow, you're just so successful. How on earth do you do it.


So being too busy is successful. OK that makes sense. TRUMP!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> In other words you like him as he is a SOCIALIST. I don't understand how you think you know he isn't molesting children or that other popes did. I'm not a fan of any pope, him least of all.





The guy dresses like a bum n sneaks away from his security detail n mingles with the poor n gives em dough... No other pope I've heard of would do that.. I have no idea if he's a socialist.. But he does seem to actually give a fuck about the poor people.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 19, 2016)

Totally an appealing man, that pope. I wish Father Guido Sarducci were here to hang with him.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The guy dresses like a bum n sneaks away from his security detail n mingles with the poor n gives em dough... No other pope I've heard of would do that.. I have no idea if he's a socialist.. But he does seem to actually give a fuck about the poor people.


Almost all people who are rich as hell, pretend to give a cap about poor people. The pope is not worried about somebody raising his taxes. He lives on his own land, with his own government, and with his own laws. He has some of the strictest immigration laws in the world.


----------



## researching (Feb 19, 2016)

Fuck the pope... he's an outdated relic and a false idol. I really hope Trump wins. Why is he popular and winning? Because he is the only one with the balls to say what he thinks, rather than pander and be a typical political douche like all the rest, which is why people have no trust nor respect for politicians. All a bunch of liars and thieves. I am living for the day Hellary doesn't get the nomination. She is pure evil and people with half a brain are finally catching on. This should be the final nail in her political coffin. I certainly hope so. All you have to do is look into her eyes....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Wow, you're just so successful. How on earth do you do it.


he defrauds social security in order to keep his whale of a wife fed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2016)

researching said:


> Fuck the pope... he's an outdated relic and a false idol. I really hope Trump wins. Why is he popular and winning? Because he is the only one with the balls to say what he thinks, rather than pander and be a typical political douche like all the rest, which is why people have no trust nor respect for politicians. All a bunch of liars and thieves. I am living for the day Hellary doesn't get the nomination. She is pure evil and people with half a brain are finally catching on. This should be the final nail in her political coffin. I certainly hope so. All you have to do is look into her eyes....


what is it with you idiots and your ellipsis abuse?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 19, 2016)

Pope - Catholicism - Christianity aside, the point remains this pope is clearly moving and mobilizing to assist the poor. He does this personally and within his church. He's not outdated when millions of people follow his word all across the globe. You don't have to feel he's relevant in today's world, but you have to acknowledge his influence.

Edit: I had to look up "ellipsis" - full disclosure


----------



## researching (Feb 19, 2016)

That is why he is a false idol. He is a living deity and that is blasphemy. Maybe cares about the poor out of guilt from the crusades. Catholics.... the original radical extremists lol


----------



## Rrog (Feb 19, 2016)

Whatever. I was trying to have a serious point and you're not. That's cool.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Whatever. I was trying to have a serious point and you're not. That's cool.



Yeah..I'm no fan of religion but as far as popes go..this guy is alright. 

Crazy windy here.. 40-50 mph with gusts to 70-75, u getn any of that? It nice n warm though 55 ish.. Seems like tornado weather.


----------



## researching (Feb 19, 2016)

There is nothing wrong about caring about your fellow man. That is not my grievance. My beef is with the idiots in the world that place such a high importance on someone and treat them as a living God, when their own ten commandments advise against such things. But therein lies the issue. Humans and their affinity for celebrity.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he defrauds social security in order to keep his whale of a wife fed.


You should of never let your wife know that shitting on the floor was something you like. Fuck thats got to suck to come home to that everyday. TRUMP!


----------



## frica (Feb 19, 2016)

Why would a protestant or reformed ever care about what the pope says?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 19, 2016)

frica said:


> Why would a protestant or reformed ever care about what the pope says?


This pope is political. Did you see the Mormon prophet come out and endorse Romney for president? I didn't.
Francis speaks kindly of Cuba and Mexico, but thinks America's immigration laws are too strict. Mexico has allowed 1,500 immigrants to enter their country in the past 10 years. Nobody accepts more immigrants than the United States. And we do it year after year.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> In other words you like him as he is a SOCIALIST. I don't understand how you think you know he isn't molesting children or that other popes did. I'm not a fan of any pope, him least of all.


I don't like any if the popes. I think the romantic Catholic Church is a false church.

But that's a another story for another time...

Funky phone and it's auto correct.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't like any if the popes. I think the romantic Catholic Church is a false church.
> 
> But that's a another story for another time...
> 
> Funky phone and it's auto correct.


I guess it was just suppose to be Roman ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess it was just suppose to be Roman ?


Of 
Roman 
-a before another

Fuck always changed


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Of
> Roman
> -a before another
> 
> Fuck always changed


fuck it we all understood, but that romantic had me thinking you're still on Valentine mode


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 19, 2016)

"We are going to run the table" -Trump


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

So if Trump supports the Obamacare mandate, does that mean I will continue to have to pay the "shared responsibility payment" ? I need some clarification on that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So if Trump supports the Obamacare mandate, does that mean I will continue to have to pay the "shared responsibility payment" ? I need some clarification on that.


go buy health insurance, chumlee. you are a bag of diabetes and wheezing heart attacks waiting to happen.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 20, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Trump's rebuttal doesn't even really make sense lol.


 Trumps implication that Christian people who live behind walls shouldn`t tell others not to build walls or they are not true Christians......makes sense even when you`re stoned`ed.

You should smoke more.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

Trump says he wants to set up concepts from the MediCare system for poor people who can't afford health insurance.I thought poor people have Medicaid and MediCal. What is he going to do with that?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2016)

researching said:


> Catholics.... the original radical extremists lol


Catholic vs Evangelist: My Christianity is better than your Christianity.
Sunni vs Shia: My Islam is better than your Islam.
Orthodox vs Hasidic: My Judaism is better than your Judaism.

You guys are all arguing over quality of your belief. All are more similar than not. Saying one strain of these religious beliefs is superior is utter nonsense.

It is valid however to compare what Trump says against Christian values. That's what the Pope did. Trump fails.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Catholic vs Evangelist: My Christianity is better than your Christianity.
> Sunni vs Shia: My Islam is better than your Islam.
> Orthodox vs Hasidic: My Judaism is better than your Judaism.
> 
> ...



What Trump says shouldn`t be compared to any Religion,...What he says shouldn`t favor or seek to demise any type of Religious beliefs. What the Pope feels is a moot point and what he did was put foot in mouth again.

I`ll jot that down next to the city clerk comments.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

I have some questions about Trump's health care ideas. At some point, hopefully soon, I'd like to see a detailed drawn out plan. So I will know if I support it or not.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I have some questions about Trump's health care ideas. *At some point, hopefully soon, I'd like to see a detailed drawn out plan.* So I will know if I support it or not.


Lolololol


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> What Trump says shouldn`t be compared to any Religion,...


Why not? Doesn't Trump profess to be Christian? Anybody can compare what Trump said and compare it to religious dogma. Trump fails the Christianity ideology test. He bashes Muslim refugees and would deny people in need refugee status, Trump bashes Mexican illegal immigrants, he even calls all of them rapists and criminals. Trump would deport all of them regardless of family status and would build a wall between the two countries of Mexico and the US. 

All the Pope did was point out that these are un-christian acts. Whether or not one is a Christian, its possible to tell that the Pope is speaking truth.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why not? Doesn't Trump profess to be Christian? Anybody can compare what Trump said and compare it to religious dogma. Trump fails the Christianity ideology test. He bashes Muslim refugees and would deny people in need refugee status, Trump bashes Mexican illegal immigrants, he even calls all of them rapists and criminals. Trump would deport all of them regardless of family status and would build a wall between the two countries of Mexico and the US.
> 
> All the Pope did was point out that these are un-christian acts. Whether or not one is a Christian, its possible to tell that the Pope is speaking truth.


Do we suddenly need to give all people in need immediate refugee status and care for them? Shouldnt that be the job of the Vatican??? Doctor, Heal Thyself!!!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do we suddenly need to give all people in need immediate refugee status and care for them? Shouldnt that be the job of the Vatican??? Doctor, Heal Thyself!!!!!


Having trouble staying on topic?


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 20, 2016)

Believe me, the topic is anything that he can argue about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I have some questions about Trump's health care ideas.


no one cares about what you think or want to know.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I have some questions about Trump's health care ideas. At some point, hopefully soon, I'd like to see a detailed drawn out plan. So I will know if I support it or not.


_Step 1: Eliminate the Affordable Care Act, along with all of its requirements regarding what insurers must cover.

Step 2: Allow Americans to buy insurance plans across state lines, which they currently can't. This will allow them to buy the cheapest possible plans in states with the fewest regulations, thus putting price pressure on the market (while probably leaving a lot of people with fairly threadbare insurance that will be largely useless if they end up sick. If you're worried that deductibles are too high under Obamacare, just wait for Trump Care.).

Step 3: Expand health savings accounts, so people can cover their own basic expenses, like annual checkups (and maybe some more significant medical bills).

http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2016/02/19/donald_trump_s_healthcare_plan_is_as_bad_as_every_other_republican_healthcare.html_

Tell us what to think O Great Savant!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

I have no problem with Trump saying we shouldn't leave people dying on the streets. Seeing as how there are not many of them, I don't have a problem with it. How many people do you see falling over in the street, laying there, just ready to die without an ambulance? Not many. The issue I have, is him saying he wants to repeal and replace Obamacare.., while supporting the individual mandate.

I'd like to hear some clarification, and perhaps a few explanations; from Trump


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 20, 2016)

Just think bernie is out and out of politics now all the Bernie supporters can support him as he is out of a job shortly haha

Trump 2016


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 20, 2016)

[QUOTE="Not GOP, post: 12343450, member: 913329"]*I have no problem with Trump saying we shouldn't leave people dying on the streets. Seeing as how there are not many of them, I don't have a problem with it.* [/QUOTE]

Then am I to conclude that you *would* have a problem with Trump saying we shouldn't leave people dying on the streets, if there were more of them?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

According to AP, Trump has already won the South Carolina primary, with only 5% reporting


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

Don't worry bearkat. If you were dying in the street, I'd help you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>



Fox News again? When are you liberals ever going to stop trying with that?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Fox News again? When are you liberals ever going to stop trying with that?


I'm told quite frequently that fox is gospel.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm told quite frequently that fox is gospel.


Most of Fox News hates Trump. They would love nothing more than to clear him out, and pave a road for Jeb, Rubio or Kasich. In other words, they want the same thing Reince Priebus wants


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

It appears Dr. Ben Carson has reached the end of his rope. That's too bad. He's a good man. I hoped he would have lasted longer. Perhaps he will serve a valuable purpose in the future administration. Head of HHS, or something like that...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It appears Dr. Ben Carson has reached the end of his rope. That's too bad. He's a good man. I hoped he would have lasted longer. Perhaps he will serve a valuable purpose in the future administration. Head of HHS, or something like that...


nope. he'll be a fox news commentator. that is what he was running for all along. that, and to sell books.

also, you are fat and i make more money than you, chumlee.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> "We are going to run the table" -Trump


"No running In the house." - Mom


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "No running In the house." - Mom


I understand. You're upset. After south carolina, it's understandable.
After Nevada, your PMS levels will be astronomical.Trump has already won that state too. I don't want to upset you chica. I agree with a lot of what you have to say, but the world is much bigger than just two of us.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

JEB is out. He's done. It's over, he's suspended his campaign 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/jeb-bush-suspends-2016-campaign/2016/02/20/d3a7315a-d721-11e5-be55-2cc3c1e4b76b_story.html


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I have no problem with Trump saying we shouldn't leave people dying on the streets. Seeing as how there are not many of them, I don't have a problem with it. How many people do you see falling over in the street, laying there, just ready to die without an ambulance? Not many. The issue I have, is him saying he wants to repeal and replace Obamacare.., while supporting the individual mandate.
> 
> I'd like to hear some clarification, and perhaps a few explanations; from Trump


We already have a form of universal health care. The Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act requires hospitals to treat everybody. Obamacare actually reduces healthcare costs to treat the poor because fewer uninsured arrive at hospitals in emergency rooms. You seem fixated on costs so why would you want to repeal something that saves cost? As far as an individual mandate goes, well, again, no matter what, a person living in the US and paying federal taxes is already paying for this form of insurance. The poor that don't pay Federal taxes already get this subsidy. It is extremely inefficient but it is the reason we don't have as you say, people dying in the streets and it seems you support not having this so good for you.

LOLbertarians don't understand how to live in a modern society with complex systems like healthcare. Obamacare fails because it doesn't go far enough. Of course, it is the first step towards a sane universal healthcare coverage system which is why wingnut leadership went so crazy when it passed and are frothing at the mouth to erase it. The longer it goes on, the harder it will be to reverse it.

None of the current Republican candidates have a chance, including the Donald. So suck it.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2016)

There will be no Bush III......


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Most of Fox News hates Trump. They would love nothing more than to clear him out, and pave a road for Jeb, Rubio or Kasich. In other words, they want the same thing Reince Priebus wants


You've said before that you don't watch the Faux News channel. I never believed you. Seems I was right.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I understand. You're upset. After south carolina, it's understandable.
> After Nevada, your PMS levels will be astronomical.Trump has already won that state too. I don't want to upset you chica. I agree with a lot of what you have to say, but the world is much bigger than just two of us.


GOP, you must have pissed the surgeon off big time when you had your gastric bypass. He hooked up your large intestine to your esophagus. When you open your mouth the shit flows.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 21, 2016)

TRUMP! IS CRUSHING IT! Batter up. TRUMP!


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP! IS CRUSHING IT! Batter up. TRUMP!


But do you think Trump can beat either of the democrats? Maybe, but I don't think so. Not unless Hillary gets the nomination and gets arrested on the campaign trail for emails or Benghazi or something.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 21, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> But do you think Trump can beat either of the democrats? Maybe, but I don't think so. Not unless Hillary gets the nomination and gets arrested on the campaign trail for emails or Benghazi or something.


Yes, I believe Trump will crush Hillary. I can't wait for that debate to take place. She might walk off the stage and say that Trump is not playing by the rules. But who the hell knows whats going to happen. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd rather see Trump run against Hillary. Some Bernie supporters will start leaning Trump. He is self funding, while Hillary represents big banks, corporations and Wall Street. 

Obama has already written the book on how to beat her. It wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 21, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> But do you think Trump can beat either of the democrats? Maybe, but I don't think so. Not unless Hillary gets the nomination and gets arrested on the campaign trail for emails or Benghazi or something.


Every republican candidate loses to both Clinton and Sanders in a general election


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'd rather see Trump run against Hillary. Some Bernie supporters will start leaning Trump. He is self funding, while Hillary represents big banks, corporations and Wall Street.
> 
> Obama has already written the book on how to beat her. It wouldn't be that hard.


I don't see that happening. Most Sanders supporters are smart enough to know handing the GOP the white house and effectively the supreme court while they control congress would be a catastrophe for the country

That simply won't happen


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 21, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> unless Hillary gets the nomination and gets arrested on the campaign trail for emails or Benghazi or something.


you retards are delusional.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Every republican candidate loses to both Clinton and Sanders in a general election


True, unless they happen to get arrested on the campaign trail. Which is possible in Hillary's case. Remote, but possible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 21, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> True, unless they happen to get arrested on the campaign trail. Which is possible in Hillary's case. Remote, but possible.


you are deluded, tbonejack.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> True, unless they happen to get arrested on the campaign trail. Which is possible in Hillary's case. Remote, but possible.


I figure if the Department of Injustice were planning to file charges, Biden would be in the race already.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't see that happening. Most Sanders supporters are smart enough to know handing the GOP the white house and effectively the supreme court while they control congress would be a catastrophe for the country
> 
> That simply won't happen


Nope. Hillary is a weak candidate. She can barely keep her numbers up against a complete nutjob, who's only talent his entire life has been talking about how great socialism is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Nope. Hillary is a weak candidate.


then why are yyou so scared of her, chumlee?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Nope. Hillary is a weak candidate. She can barely keep her numbers up against a complete nutjob, who's only talent his entire life has been talking about how great socialism is.


Trump v. Clinton
Trump v. Sanders

Why do social democracies perform better than crony-capitalistic ones by every metric?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are deluded, tbonejack.


I never liked that guy. Too full of himself and vanilla ideas. Narcissists like him and Trump are a canker sore on society.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump v. Clinton
> Trump v. Sanders
> 
> Why do social democracies perform better than crony-capitalistic ones by every metric?


A socialist Democracy is not how America became to be the most successful, powerful nation in the world. It is what's destroying it though. When it does work, it's either a small country with few immigration problems, or it eventually fails due to running out of other people's money. When the powerful are in charge of the money, the powerful become corrupt. I believe in limited government, with limited authority.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I never liked that guy. Too full of himself and vanilla ideas. Narcissists like him and Trump are a canker sore on society.


And you're a peach, the most pleasant person I've ever chatted with


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> A socialist Democracy is not how America became to be the most successful, powerful nation in the world. It is what's destroying it though. When it does work, it's either a small country with few immigration problems, or it eventually fails due to running out of other people's money. When the powerful are in charge of the money, the powerful become corrupt. I believe in limited government, with limited authority.


What you are saying here is contradictory to what you say you support, even in this very thread

Are you aware of how much Trump's policies will _expand_ the federal government? Or how his tax plan affects middle/lower class people? Has Trump said he want's to end the war on drugs? That would be consistent with a smaller federal government, but as far as I'm aware, the GOP platform has been a "tough on crime, tough on drugs" stance since the good ole "Just Say No!" days.. Does Trump support the individual freedom to marry? A woman's right to choose? Has he learned yet that he can't just "Shut down the bad parts of the internet" he doesn't like? Or ban entire groups of people from entering into the country based on their religion? Or build giant walls to keep people out?

I mean, if you ask me, all of that sounds pretty authoritarian/fascist, so why would a guy like you, who says he supports "limited government with limited authority" support a guy like Donald Trump for president?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What you are saying here is contradictory to what you say you support, even in this very thread
> 
> Are you aware of how much Trump's policies will _expand_ the federal government? Or how his tax plan affects middle/lower class people? Has Trump said he want's to end the war on drugs? That would be consistent with a smaller federal government, but as far as I'm aware, the GOP platform has been a "tough on crime, tough on drugs" stance since the good ole "Just Say No!" days.. Does Trump support the individual freedom to marry? A woman's right to choose? Has he learned yet that he can't just "Shut down the bad parts of the internet" he doesn't like? Or ban entire groups of people from entering into the country based on their religion? Or build giant walls to keep people out?
> 
> I mean, if you ask me, all of that sounds pretty authoritarian/fascist, so why would a guy like you, who says he supports "limited government with limited authority" support a guy like Donald Trump for president?


So because Trump wants less interference on Marijuana laws, that makes him authoritarian/fascist?
Trump will be making cuts in goverment, with huge spending cuts, and tax cuts. A lot of cuts. Overhaul the EPA and DOE. Get rid of common core, etc


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So because Trump wants less interference on Marijuana laws, that makes him authoritarian/fascist?
> Trump will be making cuts in goverment, with huge spending cuts, and tax cuts. A lot of cuts. Overhaul the EPA and DOE. Get rid of common core, etc


How will he accomplish any of the things he says he will during the campaign trail and debates if he plans on cutting taxes? If he plans to do _half_ what he says he does, he will undoubtedly have to _raise_ taxes. That is expansion of the federal government, not reduction. If he doesn't raise taxes, he will increase the deficit/debt, which is again, contradictory to being fiscally conservative

What's his stance on ISIS? I'm sure he want's to get more involved in that too, right? That's even _more_ money we'll have to find somewhere, so where's that going to come from?

Are you sure you support him for his policy proposals and not just his bravado/demeanour?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How will he accomplish any of the things he says he will during the campaign trail and debates if he plans on cutting taxes? If he plans to do _half_ what he says he does, he will undoubtedly have to _raise_ taxes. That is expansion of the federal government, not reduction. If he doesn't raise taxes, he will increase the deficit/debt, which is again, contradictory to being fiscally conservative
> 
> What's his stance on ISIS? I'm sure he want's to get more involved in that too, right? That's even _more_ money we'll have to find somewhere, so where's that going to come from?
> 
> Are you sure you support him for his policy proposals and not just his bravado/demeanour?


He can't answer those questions because Trump has never answered those questions. That's why all of the Trump rhetoric in here is just fanboi bullshit.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> And you're a peach, the most pleasant person I've ever chatted with


I wasn't talking to you. Why would I care what you think?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> He can't answer those questions because Trump has never answered those questions. That's why all of the Trump rhetoric in here is just fanboi bullshit.


What a joke


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> He can't answer those questions because Trump has never answered those questions. That's why all of the Trump rhetoric in here is just fanboi bullshit.


He's answered them. He says it's going to be great. This is as much a right wingnut needs to know. Its disgraceful that you would doubt the Donald.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How will he accomplish any of the things he says he will during the campaign trail and debates if he plans on cutting taxes? If he plans to do _half_ what he says he does, he will undoubtedly have to _raise_ taxes. That is expansion of the federal government, not reduction. If he doesn't raise taxes, he will increase the deficit/debt, which is again, contradictory to being fiscally conservative
> 
> What's his stance on ISIS? I'm sure he want's to get more involved in that too, right? That's even _more_ money we'll have to find somewhere, so where's that going to come from?
> 
> Are you sure you support him for his policy proposals and not just his bravado/demeanour?


Its not always about how much money a government can suck out of the economy, that determines if its successful.
It's how smart they spend the money that their given. Look at Afghanistan, it's a money pit right now. Obama should have had that over with five years ago. He can't fix it. Socialists suck at fixing shit.

Reduce the budget, shrink the goverment, roll back regulations, lower taxes which will increase tax revenue, due to economic growth, and more people working. Instead of exporting jobs, we will be exporting goods made in America.
Does Bernie know how to negotiate trade? I doubt it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Its not always about how much money a government can suck out of the economy, that determines if its successful.
> It's how smart they spend the money that their given. Look at Afghanistan, it's a money pit right now. Obama should have had that over with five years ago. He can't fix it. Socialists suck at fixing shit.
> 
> Reduce the budget, shrink the goverment, roll back regulations, lower taxes which will increase tax revenue, due to economic growth, and more people working. Instead of exporting jobs, we will be exporting goods made in America.
> Does Bernie know how to negotiate trade? I doubt it.


You don't even know the dude's policies who you claim to support

This is the state of our political process in America ladies and gentlemen..


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Even if the United States paid every penny for the wall, and Mexico nothing.
The savings we would keep not having to deal with as many immigration problems,
would pay for the wall ten times over. Easily


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You don't even know the dude's policies who you claim to support
> 
> This is the state of our political process in America ladies and gentlemen..


Which successful country in the history of the world, doesn't spend money on national security?
That is the most primary obligation the president has


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Even if the United States paid every penny for the wall, and Mexico nothing.
> The savings we would keep not having to deal with as many immigration problems,
> would pay for the wall ten times over. Easily


Hey GOP, Let them go ahead and pop like zits, TRUMP! is crushing it and I know it has to sting a little bit, so GO TRUMP!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 21, 2016)

Im just waiting. Actions speak louder than words, we will all see soon enough.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I understand. You're upset. After south carolina, it's understandable.
> After Nevada, your PMS levels will be astronomical.Trump has already won that state too. I don't want to upset you chica. I agree with a lot of what you have to say, but the world is much bigger than just two of us.


?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Having trouble staying on topic?


That was on topic. The pope criticized trump for not allowing immigrants yet the vatican is not importing all the immigrants so by his own measure the pope is not being christian.

There is a saying. Doctor, heal thyself... Look it up.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That was on topic. The pope criticized trump for not allowing immigrants yet the vatican is not importing all the immigrants so by his own measure the pope is not being christian.
> 
> There is a saying. Doctor, heal thyself... Look it up.


Why is there something wrong by wingnut standards for the pope to question that Trump is a Christian. Yet all wingnuts, every single one -- question or deny Obama's stated Christian faith.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Even if the United States paid every penny for the wall, and Mexico nothing.
> The savings we would keep not having to deal with as many immigration problems,
> would pay for the wall ten times over. Easily


would you care to put some numbers together on that, Tbone?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> would you care to put some numbers together on that, Tbone?


I thought Ricky was Tbone?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I thought Ricky was Tbone?


You all look alike to me. Only Buck can tell the difference. It's like a mother being able to tell the difference between twins.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I thought Ricky was Tbone?


So how about putting up or shutting up about the finanical pay back for that wall. 10 times you said. Easy you said. How about amortizing the cost of building, guarding, maintaining and patrolling the grounds for tunnels over a period of 20 years to estimate this payback. 10x you said.

I think you are a braggart and a lightweight and can't do it.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> would you care to put some numbers together on that, Tbone?





Fogdog said:


> You all look alike to me. Only Buck can tell the difference. It's like a mother being able to tell the difference between twins.





Fogdog said:


> So how about putting up or shutting up about the finanical pay back for that wall. 10 times you said. Easy you said. How about amortizing the cost of building, guarding, maintaining and patrolling the grounds for tunnels over a period of 20 years to estimate this payback. 10x you said.
> 
> I think you are a braggart and a lightweight and can't do it.


You don't even try to warm me up first. It's always straight for the ball sack.
Maybe you should work on your trolling


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump is in the lead no doubt,, he's not getting any support from establishment.. I wonder if they will ignore the vote n delegate Rubio.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> He can't answer those questions because Trump has never answered those questions.





Fogdog said:


> Why is there something wrong by wingnut standards for the pope to question that Trump is a Christian. Yet all wingnuts, every single one -- question or deny Obama's stated Christian faith.


Simple. Because to these wingnuts, Christian = Batshit.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why is there something wrong by wingnut standards for the pope to question that Trump is a Christian. Yet all wingnuts, every single one -- question or deny Obama's stated Christian faith.


Cause the pope has supposedly higher standards than the wingnuts....

This pope acts much more common that most.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Even if the United States paid every penny for the wall, and Mexico nothing.
> The savings we would keep not having to deal with as many immigration problems,
> would pay for the wall ten times over. Easily


illegal immigrants are a net positive to america's economy you racist idiot.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> illegal immigrants are a net positive to america's economy you racist idiot.


Illegal immigration has nothing to do with race. 
You must still be "living in the shadows"


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I thought Ricky was Tbone?


T-Bone? Are you?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

No


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> illegal immigrants are a net positive to america's economy you racist idiot.



Yeah with cheap half assed labor


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump is in the lead no doubt,, he's not getting any support from establishment.. I wonder if they will ignore the vote n delegate Rubio.



I hope trump wins ....then ol UB may off himself.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I hope trump wins ....then ol UB may off himself.


Why do you have the same avatar as Yessica? Where did she go? I miss seeing her around lately


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Why do you have the same avatar as Yessica? Where did she go? I miss seeing her around lately



Myself and another buddy here share her avatar. ...we must keep her spirit alive

Unfortunately she is banned


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Myself and another buddy here share her avatar. ...we must keep her spirit alive
> 
> Unfortunately she is banned


OMG! Yessica is banned? She was such a sweetheart. That's terrible, I can't believe it.
This place is about as fair and balanced as Fox News


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Illegal immigration has nothing to do with race.
> You must still be "living in the shadows"


illegal immigrants are a net positive to america's economy you racist idiot.

you are racist for many reasons.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> OMG! Yessica is banned? She was such a sweetheart. That's terrible, I can't believe it.
> This place is about as fair and balanced as Fox News


Hey I'm sure we understand why you missed her. The closes you can get to a relationship is some email pu$$y


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hey I'm sure we understand why you missed her. The closes you can get to a relationship is some email pu$$y


LOLOLOL!!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Cause the pope has supposedly higher standards than the wingnuts....
> 
> This pope acts much more common that most.


hypocrite


----------



## ky man (Feb 22, 2016)

JUST a guess but I would say trunp will be the next president or Bernie..


----------



## ky man (Feb 22, 2016)

sHIT IAM  reg, DEM, BUT I VOTED FOR A REP. GOVNOR THIS TIME AROUND AND THE REASON WAS he his for legal pot in ky,ky. that is the first time I ever voted for a rep, govener in my dam life and iam proud of it.And that is the onley reason that he won.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Leaked Audio Catches Mika and Joe Chatting With Trump During Break: ‘Nothing Too Hard, Mika’*

_http://www.mediaite.com/tv/leaked-audio-catches-mika-and-joe-chatting-with-trump-during-break-nothing-too-hard-mika/#ooid=x5NWI1MTE6QxKRrNPCs-5CLK0nCkAoYd_

Apparently, Mr. "Make America Great Again" Doesn't really care for tough questions. Skip forward to about the four minute mark to hear to the actual statement within the context that it was used.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Leaked Audio Catches Mika and Joe Chatting With Trump During Break: ‘Nothing Too Hard, Mika’*
> 
> _http://www.mediaite.com/tv/leaked-audio-catches-mika-and-joe-chatting-with-trump-during-break-nothing-too-hard-mika/#ooid=x5NWI1MTE6QxKRrNPCs-5CLK0nCkAoYd_
> 
> Apparently, Mr. "Make America Great Again" Doesn't really care for tough questions. Skip forward to about the four minute mark to hear to the actual statement within the context that it was used.


Have you ever seen Mika's interactions with Trump? It's pretty clear from an observational standpoint she literally wants the D

There are a ton of clips of her flirting with Trump on youtube


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

ky man said:


> sHIT IAM reg, DEM, BUT I VOTED FOR A REP. GOVNOR THIS TIME AROUND AND THE REASON WAS he his for legal pot in ky,ky. that is the first time I ever voted for a rep, govener in my dam life and iam proud of it.And that is the onley reason that he won.


ok you have to be doing this ignorant spelling on purpose to cover your puppetry


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 22, 2016)

Kyman the governor won soley on your vote, impressive.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hey I'm sure we understand why you missed her. The closes you can get to a relationship is some email pu$$y


Should have known I'd be hearing about it from rolli's lap dog. Or in this case, rat dog. What did she do to hurt your feelings this time? It's pretty sad you can't take the heat from some random chic., so you have to cry about it to alI the moderators, about how some girl hurt your feelings. I guess that explains why you post a lot of shit, and then have all my posts deleted afterwards. It's pathetic


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Should have known I'd be hearing about it from rolli's lap dog. Or in this case, rat dog. What did she do to hurt your feelings this time? It's pretty sad you can't take the heat from some random chic., so you have to cry about it to alI the moderators, about how some girl hurt your feelings. I guess it explains why you post a lot of shit, and then have all my posts deleted afterwards. That's pathetic


do you ever stop crying?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you ever stop crying?


I'm going to have to put you ignore. sorry, its just for a little while. I can't stand it when somebody repeats the same exact words to me over and over like a brain dead robot. Hope you understand...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm going to have to put you ignore. sorry, its just for a little while. I can't stand it when somebody repeats the same exact words to me over and over like a brain dead robot. Hope you understand...


if you just stopped crying all the time, i wouldn;t have to repeat the question.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 22, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah with cheap half assed labor
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613726


 that is 2 times efficient that you could ever be Right goes to show how little you know about the crucial role of immigrants play in the economic growth of United states ,,

Anyways for all the nay sayers going to love to say Told you so there is no stopping Trump he can call every person in usa a goof and still win Sad Eh but true 
it can be clearly seen that only stoners would want bernie in haha when the rest of the civilized citizens clearly want someone in there that has no political back ground  

Enjoy Trump 2016


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 22, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> that is 2 times efficient that you could ever be Right goes to show how little you know about the crucial role of immigrants play in the economic growth of United states ,,
> 
> Anyways for all the nay sayers going to love to say Told you so there is no stopping Trump he can call every person in usa a goof and still win Sad Eh but true
> it can be clearly seen that only stoners would want bernie in haha when the rest of the civilized citizens clearly want someone in there that has no political back ground
> ...


Can't win with only white votes. I'm honestly perplexed as to why this notion escapes you people.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Can't win with only white votes. I'm honestly perplexed as to why this notion escapes you people.


Why does Sanders not do well with black voters?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 22, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Why does Sanders not do well with black voters?


He'd do great with black voters against Trump.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> He'd do great with black voters against Trump.


Agreed. But I was under the impression that Sanders does not appeal to black voters overall against Hillary. Do you know if that's true, and if so, why it's true?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Why does Sanders not do well with black voters?


Because they would rather get rich, like Trump


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Agreed. But I was under the impression that Sanders does not appeal to black voters overall against Hillary. Do you know if that's true, and if so, why it's true?


try covering up your swatsika tattoos and asking them yourself.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't get it. Why would somebody vote for a poor, life long loser like Bernie? Is that the path you really want America to go down? Let's all follow a leader with no skill and no talent? At some point, we are all going to have to vet the guy. You know?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Because they would rather get rich, like Trump


I believe Trump will have a large percentage of black votes compared to any other GOP candidate. Have you seen those two black women pumping the crowd at the Trump rallies? I forget there names but I like them. TRUMP!


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> try covering up your swatsika tattoos and asking them yourself.


Ask who? Black people? I have no problem talking to black people. I thought I was, until you butted in.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I believe Trump will have a large percentage of black votes compared to any other GOP candidate. Have you seen those two black women pumping the crowd at the Trump rallies? I forget there names but I like them. TRUMP!


I dunno Harley. I can't see blacks voting for Trump more than 1 out of 10. Just MHO.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I believe Trump will have a large percentage of black votes compared to any other GOP candidate. Have you seen those two black women pumping the crowd at the Trump rallies? I forget there names but I like them. TRUMP!


Yes. I know who you mean. You're talking about "the viewers view" from YouTube


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 22, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Agreed. But I was under the impression that Sanders does not appeal to black voters overall against Hillary. Do you know if that's true, and if so, why it's true?


Black voters love the Clinton's (for some reason).


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> I have no problem talking to black people.


that's laughable.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Yes. I know who you mean. You're talking about "the viewers view" from YouTube


I looked up there names and it is Diamond and Silk.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Should have known I'd be hearing about it from rolli's lap dog. Or in this case, rat dog. What did she do to hurt your feelings this time? It's pretty sad you can't take the heat from some random chic., so you have to cry about it to alI the moderators, about how some girl hurt your feelings. I guess that explains why you post a lot of shit, and then have all my posts deleted afterwards. It's pathetic


Actually me and Yessica never crossed paths. I just know you are a desperate lame non-sex getting individual. The type of guy that gets excited if some random chick shows you her tits on the internet. If you do get laid, its probably from some whore off of Craigslist, in which you pay 100 dollars just so she can jack your tiny penis off.
If your post gets deleted I have nothing to do with it. You are a young puck ass joke to me, who has nothing to offer in life.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 22, 2016)

Lol who wants to bet Bernie is the next to bow down after Jed Bernie is getting smoked by Hillary and trump is laughing to the oval office Bernie is next to bow out shortly


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm going to have to put you ignore. sorry, its just for a little while. I can't stand it when somebody repeats the same exact words to me over and over like a brain dead robot. Hope you understand...


poor baby can't handle the internet...lol


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> LondonFog a rat how can anyone not see that a mile away guess its time to start marking them as what they truly are a View attachment 3614442


poor stupid idiot. I guess you love being wrong.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actually me and Yessica never crossed paths. I just know you are a desperate lame non-sex getting individual. The type of guy that gets excited if some random chick shows you her tits on the internet. If you do get laid, its probably from some whore off of Craigslist, in which you pay 100 dollars just so she can jack your tiny penis off.
> If your post gets deleted I have nothing to do with it. You are a young puck ass joke to me, who has nothing to offer in life.


I get way more action than your laundry folding ass. Do chics dig it when you throw their dirty laundry in the washing machine? I don't mind when ladies show their bobs on the internet. What's wrong with that? Is that why you reported her? We all know you report posts all the time. Don't try to deny it. Why are you so scared of girls? I'm sensing you have had some very bad experiences with women. Maybe you should go see a shrink, or some other type of psychiatrist.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I get way more action than your laundry folding ass. Do chics dig it when you throw their dirty laundry in the washing machine? I don't mind when ladies show their bobs on the internet. What's wrong with that? Is that why you reported her? We all know you report posts all the time. Don't try to deny it. Why are you so scared of girls? I'm sensing you have had some very bad experiences with women. Maybe you should go see a shrink, or some other type of psychiatrist.


guy you said you make 42 a year. I pay one of my managers more than that. I damn near get more from my USAF retirement check then you make foolish youngster..
I have a wife, so I have no need to see some random chicks tits on the web. Grow the fuck up child. Sitting around jacking off to some pictures of tits, because you can't get laid. I real player would not even get excited over some chick showing her internet tits. Only lame lame would.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Yup. Or some type of combination between a snitch and a rat. He's like a Snat.


poor bitches mad and confused.. got me laughing my ass off


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 22, 2016)

Lots of black people and democrats will vote for Trump. He's a pimp. Only complete losers and crybabies that have given up on life would not like him.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> guy you said you make 42 a year. I pay one of my managers more than that. I damn near get more from my USAF retirement check then you make foolish youngster..
> I have a wife, so I have no need to see some random chicks tits on the web. Grow the fuck up child. Sitting around jacking off to some pictures of tits, because you can't get laid. I real player would not even get excited over some chick showing her internet tits. Only lame lame would.


42k is starting pay. I'm nowhere near management. I'm a 25 year old retard. By the time I wrap a few things, in a few years I'll easily be making twice that. Unless Bernie is president, then who knows what? I'm not going to hate on you for having a wife, I just hope she knows you have some serious mental problems. Just because you don't talk to the ladies, that doesn't mean I don't. Go ahead and keep hatin' (because hatin is what you do) I'll talk to as many women as I want, whether it's some chic at the supermarket, or a friend on facebook. Doesn't matter. I'm not ready to settle down yet.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 22, 2016)

All of the original 13 American colonies were initially companies of shareholders or proprietorships whose authority was based in charters granted by the Crown. (Points : 1) True 
False


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 22, 2016)

The Articles of Confederation invested the greatest power in the individual states and left the national government weak and powerless. (Points : 1) True 
False


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 22, 2016)

What United States document establishes the core principles on which our government is based? (Points : 1) Constitution
Articles of Confederation
Bill of Rights
Magna Carta


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 22, 2016)

State delegates to the Constitutional Convention of 1787 were charged only with revising the Articles of Confederation, not with drafting a new Constitution. (Points : 1) True 
False


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I don't get it. Why would somebody vote for a poor, life long loser like Bernie? Is that the path you really want America to go down? Let's all follow a leader with no skill and no talent? At some point, we are all going to have to vet the guy. You know?


1. Sanders has a net worth of $700K - hardly "poor"
2. Personal net worth isn't a reliable indicator of a presidential term. For example, Lincoln was one of the poorest presidents to hold office but regularly tops the list of most successful presidents in American history. Likewise, W. Bush, Nixon, Harding, Buchannan, Polk, Taft & others were all wealthy men with much higher personal net worths who had largely forgettable (aside from W.s catastrophe) terms as president

People support Sanders because his policy positions help the poor and middle-class at a time when the only section of American society that has economically prospered as a whole for the past 40 years is the upper-class


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> 42k is starting pay. I'm nowhere near management. I'm a 25 year old retard. By the time I wrap a few things, in a few years I'll easily be making twice that. Unless Bernie is president, then who knows what? I'm not going to hate on you for having a wife, I just hope she knows you have some serious mental problems. Just because you don't talk to the ladies, that doesn't mean I don't. Go ahead and keep hatin' (because hatin is what you do) I'll talk to as many women as I want, whether it's some chic at the supermarket, or a friend on facebook. Doesn't matter. I'm not ready to settle down yet.


Just don't go blaming me for your shit getting deleted or Yessica being banned. I'm grown enough to handle the internet without running to the mod reporting people. Not my style. I rather talk shit to you and see how far I can go until rolli puts me in slowdown, For the record I get my shit deleted too, but this the internet so I really don't give a fuck.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 22, 2016)

Panda does it really matter either way Hillary is killing bernie and trump will trump them all he is unstoppable lets see how he does in Nevada and Face it Hillary and trump is what all the talk is all about Even Cruz there is talk about as for Bernie who is he he is out in left field stumbling he is the next one to drop out one more loss for him and no need to worry what he will do but throw in the towel lol seriously just like Jeb Bush Bernie is next to actually drop out wait n see


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 22, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Lol who wants to bet Bernie is the next to bow down after Jed Bernie is getting smoked by Hillary and trump is laughing to the oval office Bernie is next to bow out shortly


I don't think you're paying any attention to poll numbers and reading headlines


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1. Sanders has a net worth of $700K - hardly "poor"
> 2. Personal net worth isn't a reliable indicator of a presidential term. For example, Lincoln was one of the poorest presidents to hold office but regularly tops the list of most successful presidents in American history. Likewise, W. Bush, Nixon, Harding, Buchannan, Polk, Taft & others were all wealthy men with much higher personal net worths who had largely forgettable (aside from W.s catastrophe) terms as president
> 
> People support Sanders because his policy positions help the poor and middle-class at a time when the only section of American society that has economically prospered as a whole for the past 40 years is the upper-class


700k is peanuts, and he aquired all of it through power of office. He has never created a single service or product that anybody has ever wanted, or needed. Everything he has accomplished has been through power of government. So of course he wants more of it. You would think Bernie, a man who's family came to America to escape Socialism, would be more appreciative of what America has to offer.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> 700k is peanuts, and he aquired all of it through power of office. He has never created a single service or product that anybody has ever wanted, or needed. Everything he has accomplished has been through power of government. So of course he wants more of it. You would think Bernie, a man who's family came to America to escape Socialism, would be more appreciative of what America has to offer.


It's obvious you're trying to use arguments that correlate with your support for Trump, but like I told you before, the things you think are important for a president to have to have a successful administration aren't a good indicator of how successful the administration will be. Address my point about Lincoln; best president in American history, also one of the poorest. According to your reasoning, Lincoln should have been a shit president because he was poor as dirt, so what gives? W. had tens of millions of dollars before he became president and his administration is near the bottom of the list in terms of success, again, what gives?

Trump has filed for bankruptcy multiple times, Sanders never has. Trump was gifted $300 million by his father, Sanders' dad didn't give him $300 million. Was Trump ever involved in any civil rights movements or peace marches or sit-ins? Because Sanders was.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's obvious you're trying to use arguments that correlate with your support for Trump,


That's not what I'm doing. And Bush aquired his wealth through family. The Bush dynasty is big in Texas. Don't they own a baseball team? I'm not impressed with G.W's background either, and I'm *not* making the point that Trump is the only answer, but instead, we have been seeing what inexperienced presidents bring to the table. Even today, with Obama the community organizer. Lincoln was a different time with different problems.

Right now we desperately need a president who knows what makes the economy move from experience. Both the successful side, and unsuccessful. Whether it's learning from a multi-billionaire with a few failed projects, or not. We need an experienced president who has learned from both good decisions, and bad


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 22, 2016)

If you think bernie even has a chance your dead wrong if Nevada was any indication of what soon to be Bernies demise iowa he lost if i am not mistaken newhampsire is only place he won haha but lets look closer and what is a no brainer even for bernie he knows he lost

Sanders has yet to demonstrate strength in a state whose electorate isn’t more than 90 percent white. Nevada and South Carolina, the next contests, don’t look anything like Iowa or New Hampshire. Only 65 percent of voters were white in the 2008 Democratic caucus in Nevada, and only 43 percent were in South Carolina.

Polling has indicated that Sanders trails among nonwhite voters by nearly40 percentage points nationally. Although no reliable recent polling is available in Nevada, Clinton leads by 30 percentage points in both of ourSouth Carolina forecasts. In the latest Marist College poll, she’s buoyed by a 74 percent to 17 percent lead among black voters. Sanders must cut into that margin if he wants to have any chance in South Carolina or anywhere in the South.

You could already see how Sanders might have problems in Nevada and South Carolina even as he was crushing Clinton in New Hampshire. Despite winning the state by more than 20 percentage points, the best Sanders could manage among registered Democrats was a tie. His large margin came from registered independents who voted in the Democratic primary. You must be a registered Democrat to vote in the Nevada caucuses, though you can register as one the day of the election. In 2008, 81 percent of Nevada caucus-goers self-identified as Democrats. Just 58 percent of New Hampshire voters on Tuesday thought of themselves as Democrats.

Most worrisome for Sanders is his 25-percentage-point loss among New Hampshire Democrats who want to continue President Obama’s policies. Obama’s current job approval rating among blacks nationally is about 90 percent. Sanders will have big problems in South Carolina if he doesn’t do better among voters who like Obama.

So the terrain ahead is friendlier for Clinton; here’s the FiveThirtyEight weighted polling average in upcoming contests (keep in mind, these averages don’t factor in any post-New Hampshire bump that Sanders might get):

*DATE* *STATE* *CLINTON* *SANDERS*
2/20 Nevada 50.3 28.1
2/27 South Carolina 60.5 29.3
3/8 Michigan 59.9 29.0
3/15 Florida 61.0 26.0
3/15 North Carolina 55.9 28.3
3/15 Ohio 52.8 38.6
4/5 Wisconsin 45.6 43.4
4/26 Pennsylvania 51.4 28.0
6/7 California 46.3 32.9
FiveThirtyEight polling averages as of Feb. 9
The bottom line is that Sanders did very well in New Hampshire, and we can see the outlines of a campaign that can be competitive in the rest of the country. But there is plenty of work for him to do as we move away from the very white states of Iowa and New Hampshire.

So polls are showing him behind in every on oh boy oh boy your not going to win a presidency from voters locally now are you and looking at stats appears he is behind in all other states but hey lets wait n see the next one ok


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's not what I'm doing. And Bush aquired his wealth through family. The Bush dynasty is big in Texas. Don't they own a baseball team? I'm not impressed with G.W's background either, and I'm *not* making the point that Trump is the only answer, but instead we have been seeing what inexperienced presidents bring to the table. Even today, with Obama the community organizer. Lincoln was a different time with different problems.
> 
> Right now we desperately need a president who knows what makes the economy move from experience. Both the successful side, and unsuccessful. Whether it's learning from a multi-billionaire with a few failed projects, or not. We need an experienced president who has learned from both good decisions, and bad


How many economists have endorsed Trump (or any other GOP candidates)? 

170 Economists have endorsed Sanders' plan


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 22, 2016)

Truth is Trump is “like a rolling bowling ball knocking Ted Cruz and everyone else to the side,” one strategist said. Another put it more starkly: “The only question that the GOP faces is pretty simple: Whom will Donald Trump choose for vice president?”


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How many economists have endorsed Trump (or any other GOP candidates)?
> 
> 170 Economists have endorsed Sanders' plan


Many of those economists are the same people who support Obama's failed economic policies. You don't seriously believe the real unemployment number is below 5%, do you? If so, this entire conversation is pointless. 

I believe Bernie has a good heart, with noble intensions. It's part of his appeal, but thats also where it ends. Rhetoric will only get a candidate so far


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Many of those economists are the same people who support Obama's failed economic policies. You don't seriously believe the real unemployment number is below 5%, do you? If so, this entire conversation is pointless.
> 
> I believe Bernie has a good heart, with noble intensions. It's part of his appeal, but thats also where it ends. Rhetoric will only get a candidate so far


Nobel Laureates in economics are on that list 

Have any Nobel Laureates in economics endorsed Trump's plan? 


You seem to think Trump's plan (the same as all other GOP candidates before him - reduce taxes on the rich and cut social welfare programs) will work based on.. what exactly? His word? Who in the field of economics supports his, or any other GOP candidates, economic plan? If nobody does, then why would you believe that it would be successful? What do you base that on?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nobel Laureates in economics are on that list
> 
> Have any Nobel Laureates in economics endorsed Trump's plan?
> 
> ...


Nobel prizes are selected by a small committee of socialist Norwegians. There is nothing special about that. Obama won the Nobel Peace prize for sneezing. He did absolutely nothing to deserve it.

There are several other elements in play, yet you only seem to consider two issues in regards to the success of Trump's economic plan. Taxes on the rich, and social welfare programs. First of all, Trump is raising taxes on a lot of rich people, including hedge fund operators. Second, which social welfare plans are you worried about Trump cutting? And please don't tell me it's because he supports planned parenthood, but opposes partial birth abortions.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 22, 2016)

Trump is the only one talking about the trade imbalance. Putting tariffs on imports will bring back jobs and industry. He is a builder and understands management, construction, negotiation and he is the smartest guy around. He has good instincts and I trust his judgment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> 700k is peanuts


you make 42 a year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Trump is the only one talking about the trade imbalance. Putting tariffs on imports will bring back jobs and industry. He is a builder and understands management, construction, negotiation and he is the smartest guy around. He has good instincts and I trust his judgment.


i will note that you are stupid.

tariffs are simply a tax on you, by the way. just so you know. because you are stupid.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Nobel prizes are selected by a small committee of socialist Norwegians. There is nothing special about that.


That's ignorant


Not GOP said:


> There are several other elements in play, yet you only seem to consider two issues in regards to the success of Trump's economic plan. Taxes on the rich, and social welfare programs. First of all, Trump is raising taxes on a lot of rich people, including hedge fund operators. Second, which social welfare plans are you worried about Trump cutting? And please don't tell me it's because he supports planned parenthood, but opposes partial birth abortions.


Where did you get the idea that his plan _raises_ taxes?

Current tax brackets:







Trump's plan:








As you can see, his plan _decreases_ the tax brackets across the board. If he plans to decrease the revenue brought in through income taxes, how does he plan to pay for the commitments the federal budget requires? How does he plan to pay for any of the things he's proposing on the campaign trail? Put politics aside for a second and consider the math, these are the numbers:







Income tax brings in nearly half of the federal revenue, so if he plans to reduce the top marginal tax rate by nearly half, and significantly reduce it for everyone else (including corporations), how will we pay for anything?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 22, 2016)

lol which also increases spending per person which also boosts the economy one thing is having your money go further then it is now think about it what will you do with extra 50 / 100 every pay check i know spend it which means more money being turned around instead of the digital fake money 
think about it if anyone one of them can turn a dollar into 10 dollars it will be trump bernie pff he money will be coming from the rich clintons money from clinton foundation lol more fraud and insider trading ..
if we look at actual IQ out of all of them who do you think is really the smartest ???


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> lol which also increases spending per person which also boosts the economy one thing is having your money go further then it is now think about it what will you do with extra 50 / 100 every pay check i know spend it which means more money being turned around instead of the digital fake money
> think about it if anyone one of them can turn a dollar into 10 dollars it will be trump bernie pff he money will be coming from the rich clintons money from clinton foundation lol more fraud and insider trading ..
> if we look at actual IQ out of all of them who do you think is really the smartest ???


The economic hit to federal revenue if you decreased the top tax rates by as much as Trump is proposing would be catastrophic, which is why there _are no _credible economists who have endorsed his plan. Poor and middle-class people don't pay high rates as it is (25% or less), it's clear to anyone with any kind of basic understanding of economics that his plan is targetted at decreasing the tax rates of the _upper-class_ as much as possible (the lowest rates since before WW2 according to his own website). 

Here are some threads about why supply-side economics/Austrian economics/Reaganomics/horse and sparrow economics/"Trickle-down economics, etc. is fundamentally flawed when economies are experiencing recessions or depressions;

Why America’s Struggling Middle Class Has Businesses Scared
Richest 1% now own more than the rest of us combined
Joseph Stiglitz: Trickle-down economics is 'absolutely wrong'
The American Middle-Class is Shrinking
Income and Wealth Inequality: Crash Course Economics
51 Percent Of All American Workers Make Less Than 30,000 Dollars A Year
The Rich Are Taxed Enough (Debate) - Intelligence Squared U.S.
Causes and Consequences of Income Inequality: A Global Perspective
The Truth About the Economy
U.S. Paychecks Grow at Record-Slow Pace
The Four Biggest Right Wing Lies About Income Inequality
Pay low-income families more to boost economic growth, says IMF
Economic growth more likely when wealth distributed to poor instead of rich
Thomas Piketty, Paul Krugman and Joseph Stiglitz: The Genius of Economics


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Lots of black people and democrats will vote for Trump. He's a pimp. Only complete losers and crybabies that have given up on life would not like him.


So much for intelligent dialogue.


----------



## ky man (Feb 23, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Kyman the governor won soley on your vote, impressive.


HELL NO he won for the reason people in ky wount to grow there own meds.It takes way more votes then one to win a election.


----------



## ky man (Feb 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ok you have to be doing this ignorant spelling on purpose to cover your puppetry


NO not at all or you would be siting in my chare and I like my chare I bought it from hard not not from a school desk.ky


----------



## londonfog (Feb 23, 2016)

ky man said:


> NO not at all or you would be siting in my chare and I like my chare I bought it from hard not not from a school desk.ky


please go away. You are only going to make legalization that much harder


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So much for intelligent dialogue.


Pot calling the kettle black. 

Now this is funny!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Feb 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's ignorant
> 
> Where did you get the idea that his plan _raises_ taxes?
> 
> ...


There you go again with the graphs and pie charts. I thought we had this conversation already.
Coorporations will be paying more taxes because loopholes will be eliminated. You're always the one who cries about crony capitalsim, and then when somebody with a solution comes along, you start bashing him. If there is one person who knows about the tax code and corporate inversions, it's Donald Trump. He wants to simplify it, make it more honest. Instead of GE paying zero taxes, they are going to have to start paying their "fair share".


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 23, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There you go again with the graphs and pie charts. I thought we had this conversation already.
> Coorporations will be paying more taxes because loopholes will be eliminated. You're always the one who cries about crony capitalsim, and then when somebody with a solution comes along, you start bashing him. If there is one person who knows about the tax code and corporate inversions, it's Donald Trump. He wants to simplify it, make it more honest. Instead of GE paying zero taxes, they are going to have to start paying their "fair share".


So your contention is that Donald trump wants to raise HIS OWN taxes?


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2016)

Let's go Donnie, Trump those motherfuckers 

Hillary and bernie....fart sounds.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So your contention is that Donald trump wants to raise HIS OWN taxes?



What does he care....money is no object to him


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 23, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> What does he care....money is no object to him


Nonsense. Billionaires aren't billionaires because they don't care about their taxes.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Nonsense. Billionaires aren't billionaires because they don't care about their taxes.



Who cares

You think Vince McMahon is a billionaire because of taxes?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 23, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Who cares


I do.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2016)

6ohmax is a dumb racist.







so of course he supports trump.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There you go again with the graphs and pie charts. I thought we had this conversation already.
> Coorporations will be paying more taxes because loopholes will be eliminated. You're always the one who cries about crony capitalsim, and then when somebody with a solution comes along, you start bashing him. If there is one person who knows about the tax code and corporate inversions, it's Donald Trump. He wants to simplify it, make it more honest. Instead of GE paying zero taxes, they are going to have to start paying their "fair share".


What loopholes is Trump going to eliminate, *specifically*, that will allow him to shore up nearly half of that 46% figure current income taxes bring in?

Name 5 of them

If he want's to eliminate crony-capitalism (he doesn't), great! That's not why I'm highlighting the flaws in his tax proposal. Those are two completely separate issues. 

No, Trump doesn't want to "simplify the tax code", he want's to lower the top income earners tax bracket from 39.5% to 20%. You are falling for the exact same verifiable nonsense that the republican party has been pushing since Reagan was in office. Lower taxes on the rich does not grow the economy, we have nearly 40 years of evidence to show you this, but here you sit, proposing the same failed economic policy of all of Trump's predecessors.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 6ohmax is a dumb racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont you refer to your wife as a JAP? ( Jewish American Princess) . That is pretty opprobrious if you ask me 


yeah I remember hearing that around somewhere


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Feb 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Right on dude. TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Right on dude. TRUMP!


Lol that you would support such insane ramblings. Alex Jones exemplifies exactly what your average Trump supporter is like; nationalistic, bigoted, immature, loud, terrified of everything different and can't do math..

Can you answer how Trump plans on paying for anything if he's going to cut taxes across the board? 

Do Trump supporters understand how a basic budget works?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol that you would support such insane ramblings. Alex Jones exemplifies exactly what your average Trump supporter is like; nationalistic, bigoted, immature, loud, terrified of everything different and can't do math..
> 
> Can you answer how Trump plans on paying for anything if he's going to cut taxes across the board?
> 
> Do Trump supporters understand how a basic budget works?


I think Trump could be using the democratic play book so relax. You remember when the democrats pushed the ACA through and didn't read it or give a shit? So you will have to wait for Trumps big win and you will find out about all the goodies that are inside his head. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What loopholes is Trump going to eliminate, *specifically*, that will allow him to shore up nearly half of that 46% figure current income taxes bring in?
> 
> Name 5 of them
> 
> ...


https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/tax-reform

Crony-capitalism and the tax code are very closely related. Youre so young, so naive. May Jesus bless you

Like I said, you want to keep having this same conversation over and over again. I've already explained the loopholes to you before.I've simply been trying to get you to explain to me how is Bernie going to balance a budget, if he never got his first steady paycheck until the age of 40? America is the highest taxed country in the world. The last thing we need to do is raise them even more.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Right on dude. TRUMP!


Oh boy....


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 23, 2016)

America has always been a trading nation. Under the Trump administration trade will flourish. However, for free trade to bring prosperity to America, it must also be fair trade. Our goal is not protectionism but accountability. America fully opened its markets to China but China has not reciprocated. Its Great Wall of Protectionism uses unlawful tariff and non-tariff barriers to keep American companies out of China and to tilt the playing field in their favor.

If you give American workers a level playing field, they will win. At its heart, this plan is a negotiating strategy to bring fairness to our trade with China. The results will be huge for American businesses and workers. Jobs and factories will stop moving offshore and instead stay here at home. The economy will boom

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/us-china-trade-reform


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Oh boy....


Hey doublejj, I think he was looking for some candy, so I gave him some. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 23, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 23, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/tax-reform
> 
> Crony-capitalism and the tax code are very closely related. Youre so young, so naive. May Jesus bless you


Says the kid who's 25 lmao.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 23, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Says the kid who's 25 lmao.


If Trump comes in any other place than first tonight, I will leave this website forever.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If Trump comes in any other place than first tonight, I will leave this website forever.


No you wouldn't, you'd just come back with a new name again


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No you wouldn't, you'd just come back with a new name again


???


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks like Trump was a big hit in Nevada. The guy is unstoppable. He could win the same 47% of the vote in Nevada that Bernie got last weekend.

Time for me to channel my inner footloose.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> ???


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Yea , all you pathetic country hating Democrats sit you ass down . We gonna lock your bitch up and set this great country straight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea , all you pathetic country hating Democrats sit you ass down . We gonna lock your bitch up and set this great country straight.


You're not going to do anything but cry about how you lost, again, and continue to blame democrats, immigrants and poor people for all your problems


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> ???


i just saw you begging for them to reinstate your freedomworks account.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're not going to do anything but cry about how you lost, again, and continue to blame democrats, immigrants and poor people for all your problems


and cling to their guns and bibles. the truest words ever spoken in american politics.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 23, 2016)

JEB's name was on the ballot tonight. There is a posability he could have received 1 vote, but we still can't confirm that yet.


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Spineless belly scratchers.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

Trump wins the Hispanic vote in Nevada!!! Massive victory.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

Making America great again. What does it feel like to be a loser supporting Bernie the crybaby?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Making America great again. What does it feel like to be a loser supporting Bernie the crybaby?


So let's see if the third Trump supporter I ask can answer this question

How does Trump plan to pay for anything if he's going to cut income taxes across the board? Lowering the top marginal tax rate from 39.5% to 20%


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Trump wins the Hispanic vote in Nevada!!! Massive victory.



46% of less than 2,000 voters is less than 1,000 out of a population of 800,000 Hispanics is a whopping 0.125%.

This was a REPUBLICAN primary!

B4L


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

He will do away with deductions and bring back manufacturing with tariffs on imported goods. Feel the burn, losers. TRUMP!!!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He will do away with deductions and bring back manufacturing with tariffs on imported goods. Feel the burn, losers. TRUMP!!!


Of course he will! I tell ya kids will say the darnest things!

B4L


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He will do away with deductions and bring back manufacturing with tariffs on imported goods. Feel the burn, losers. TRUMP!!!


Nice soundbite but you and Trump have no clue what you're talking about

Which is why not a single economist has endorsed his plan


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So let's see if the third Trump supporter I ask can answer this question
> 
> How does Trump plan to pay for anything if he's going to cut income taxes across the board? Lowering the top marginal tax rate from 39.5% to 20%


You won't get answers that make sense, can't you see they're dazzled by the dumpsters bravado talk.

B4L


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nice soundbite but you and Trump have no clue what you're talking about
> 
> Which is why not a single economist has endorsed his plan





Padawanbater2 said:


> Nice soundbite but you and Trump have no clue what you're talking about
> 
> Which is why not a single economist has endorsed his plan


What economist has ever ran a company or created a job. Trump has already created more jobs than all your "economists" put together. I would trust a billionaire businessman over a college professor to understand the economy. Your dumbass don't even understand trade imbalance.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> What economist has ever ran a company or created a job. Trump has already created more jobs than all your "economists" put together. I would trust a billionaire businessman over a college professor to understand the economy. Your dumbass don't even understand trade imbalance.


Yes sir! What in the hell would a trained *economist* know about the *economy* anyway?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

How come all the losers hate Trump so much? Why are the losers so enamored with Bernie? Obama made all the same promises to poor people that Bernie makes. Guess what, poor people are stupid. Can't fix stupid.


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> How come all the losers hate Trump so much? Why are the losers so enamored with Bernie? Obama made all the same promises to poor people that Bernie makes. Guess what, poor people are stupid. Can't fix stupid.


Maybe it has something to do with the fact that Trump is an asshole? He said he would ban all muslims coming in, and said that Mexicans are murderers, rapists, and thieves.

Isn't that enough reason to dislike a candidate?

Straight up, Trump is a NAZI and a white supremacist and that makes you a NAZI, or just a low information voter.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So let's see if the third Trump supporter I ask can answer this question
> 
> How does Trump plan to pay for anything if he's going to cut income taxes across the board? Lowering the top marginal tax rate from 39.5% to 20%


volume


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Of course he will! I tell ya kids will say the darnest things!
> 
> B4L


Compared to Hillary, Trump's words are not in question. He comes out and says what he thinks. He has said he will get rid of deductions, etc. Of course again this is congresses area, not the presidents.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 24, 2016)

*20% of Trump supporters in SC freely admit they believe slaves should not have been freed.*
*
"Nationally, the YouGov data show a similar trend: Nearly 20 percent of Mr. Trump’s voters disagreed with the freeing of slaves in Southern states after the Civil War."*
_
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/25/upshot/measuring-donald-trumps-supporters-for-intolerance.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur_


----------



## Rrog (Feb 24, 2016)

no question who the hateful are voting for


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

Muslims are homophobic, sexists and violently imposing an oppressive religion on the world. Having immigration laws is hateful?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Muslims are homophobic, sexists and violently imposing an oppressive religion on the world. Having immigration laws is hateful?


Sounds a bit like Christianity.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Sounds a bit like Christianity.


It seems as if you have a closer relationship to muslims than christians... But of course, there is no hypocricy there!! ;]


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It seems as if you have a closer relationship to muslims than christians... But of course, there is no hypocricy there!! ;]


Actually, I couldn't care less about ANY religion. I'm just curious as to why Islam is bad, but the Klan religion is good.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Actually, I couldn't care less about ANY religion. I'm just curious as to why Islam is bad, but the Klan religion is good.



All black christians are part of the Clan now? Man you are having a rough morning Bearkat... Better sit down and smoke some weed and get righteous!!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> All black christians are part of the Clan now? Man you are having a rough morning Bearkat... Better sit down and smoke some weed and get righteous!!


Black Christians praying to a make believe ghost in the sky are fools too. I don't discriminate.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

And how many black people do you know that are agnostic. The vast majority are believers and by your definition "fools"?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd rather have peaceful people praying for peace. I look at it like meditation is all. Everyone meditates on a different visual is all.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> And how many black people do you know that are agnostic. The vast majority are believers and by your definition "fools"?


Yep, including many of my relatives.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

The latino population is largely Christian. Are they also ignorant "fools"?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Black Christians praying to a make believe ghost in the sky are fools too. I don't discriminate.


You didnt call them fools, you called them followers of a clan religion... Something slightly different.

I am not religious so I could care less what you call them. Although when you are draped in the flag of discrimination it severely weakens your position when you lash out at large groups of people.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

M.L.K. was a devout Christian. Jimmy Carter is a Baptist minister. Obama and the Clintons are Christian. Trump goes to church once a year and doesn't strike me as very religious. I am sorry you loath Christianity so much that it distorts reality for you, bearcat a.k.a. pussy cat.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 24, 2016)

The only thing I loathe is someone pushing their shit on me. Could be christianity, could be Pro-Life, Pro-Gun, flat earth, etc. If this personal belief is how you channel good energy, then this is a good thing. Very healthy.

Otherwise you're using it as a stick


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the fact that Trump is an asshole? He said he would ban all muslims coming in, and said that Mexicans are murderers, rapists, and thieves.
> 
> Isn't that enough reason to dislike a candidate?
> 
> Straight up, Trump is a NAZI and a white supremacist and that makes you a NAZI, or just a low information voter.


That's not what he said. They snipped his statement down.

He said stop allowing Muslims from that area of the world for now. We can't vet them they can't come in. Simple as that.

He said some of the Mexicans coming in are thieves and rapists. 

You need to check sources and verify what the news reports. They almost always spin.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Muslims are homophobic, sexists and violently imposing an oppressive religion on the world. Having immigration laws is hateful?


We have a lot of religions in the US with the same characteristics you name, such as Mormons, Southern Baptists and those nutjobs that were disrupting military funerals because, homosexuals. I would think your strain of Muslim will fit right in. 

I don't agree with your characterization, just saying there is nothing new about bigoted religious people in this country.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's not what he said. They snipped his statement down.
> 
> He said stop allowing Muslims from that area of the world for now. We can't vet them they can't come in. Simple as that.
> 
> ...


Pie, I don't think you support racism and bigotry regarding any group in this country. Why would you support somebody who does?.

Regarding Mexicans crossing the border, this is what he said when he announced his candidacy. No matter how you parse this statement, it panders to the very worst racists and bigots of the US.






Given a chance to backtrack during an interview with CNN, he said this:






And he also said this:






The posters were pulled from: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/9-outrageous-things-donald-trump-has-said-about-latinos_us_55e483a1e4b0c818f618904b


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 24, 2016)

I understand him clearly.

The people crossing the border from mexico illegally are not doctors and millionaires, they are criminals and the poor. Is that really that hard to understand?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> And how many black people do you know that are agnostic. The vast majority are believers and by your definition "fools"?


me


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I understand him clearly.
> 
> The people crossing the border from mexico illegally are not doctors and millionaires, they are criminals and the poor. Is that really that hard to understand?


may be poor but not criminal


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> All black christians are part of the Clan now? Man you are having a rough morning Bearkat... Better sit down and smoke some weed and get righteous!!


This was funny.








146,264 views
Post Options


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> This was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Trump gave you a shout out. He said even the poorly educated support him. That's you. Congratulations


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> may be poor but not criminal


They commit a crime by illegally entering the country or staying beyond the end of their visa. How is that not criminal?


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

The richest man in the world is a Mexican. Mexico treats central Americans poorly. Mexico has a macho culture that is also racist against the indigenous population. Mexico is the richest latin American country. Money buys power in latin America. Mexico is purging the peasant class and encouraging the underclass and criminals to go to the U.S. The immigrants who come from India, China or Nigeria are typically educated and highly skilled. This is a statistical fact, what is the controversy?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> They commit a crime by illegally entering the country or staying beyond the end of their visa. How is that not criminal?


you smoke or grow weed. Is this not a federal crime...so by your own fucking words you are a criminal


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hey Trump gave you a shout out. He said even the poorly educated support him. That's you. Congratulations


If I was really poorly educated why was it that I graduated from a trade school at the very top of the class out of 900 people. Number one was not easy to achieve and there were a lot of people with papers like what you have that couldn't even read a mic after 12 months. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If I was really poorly educated why was it that I graduated from a trade school at the very top of the class out of 900 people. Number one was not easy to achieve and there were a lot of people with papers like what you have that couldn't even read a mic after 12 months. TRUMP!


you dumb, stupid and a highschool dropout. Deal with it


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you smoke or grow weed. Is this not a federal crime...so by your own fucking words you are a criminal


That does not suddenly make an illegal immigrant not a criminal.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That does not suddenly make an illegal immigrant not a criminal.


you are a criminal ....so what


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you dumb, stupid and a highschool dropout. Deal with it


You are not doing your self any favors trying to look smart . TRUMP!

(source) · 13 hours ago


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

Latin America is exporting the poor and uneducated indigenous people. The democrats claim they want to eliminate poverty but they import millions of illiterate low skilled poor people. Say what you want about Trump but he doesn't use teleprompters or speech writers.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

Trump loves the poorly educated for a reason. They too stupid to understand what's going on. He will get beat in the general election


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Trump wins the Hispanic vote in Nevada!!! Massive victory.


The *Republican Hispanic Vote which is 8% of registered GOP voters, 18% of registered Democrats are Hispanic.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump loves the poorly educated for a reason. They too stupid to understand what's going on. He will get beat in the general election


By the time Trump gets done with Hillary she will be crushed. IMO TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Mexico is the richest latin American country


May want to triple check your facts. Mexico is not the richest Latin American country.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump loves the poorly educated for a reason. They too stupid to understand what's going on. He will get beat in the general election


For that reason alone Trump will do very well with the hispanic vote and the Black vote. And I thought the dems like poorly educated voters. You better smarten up before for you make your self look dumber than you are. TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are a criminal ....so what


So you admit to being wrong in post 4857? They are both poor and criminal... Right?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> For that reason alone Trump will do very well with the hispanic vote and the Black vote. And I thought the dems like poorly educated voters. You better smarten up before for you make your self look dumber than you are. TRUMP!


Boy you dumber than a box of rocks. Trump is only doing well with the Republicans, which says a lot about them. He will get murdered in the general.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you admit to being wrong in post 4857? They are both poor and criminal... Right?


I'm saying you are a criminal ...so what.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> May want to triple check your facts. Mexico is not the richest Latin American country.




Venezuela? I know they got that oil export going.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm saying you are a criminal ...so what.


Argued yourself right into a corner and you dont even have the class to admit you were wrong about a simple statement. It says a lot about you. It is one of the reasons no one has ever won an argument with you for starters. Dont worry, I wont endlessly chase you around with your mistakes. I am not like Uncle Bucky and others here ;]


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fuck'en A. She is going to look good cleaning up the shit stains from the white house. TRUMP!


I guess with a wife like yours, you would like that shit. Not becoming of the First Lady of the United States of America. Have some class and not show your ass


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Boy you dumber than a box of rocks. Trump is only doing well with the Republicans, which says a lot about them. He will get murdered in the general.


You need to gather up a few more rocks for that head of yours before you wear out that diploma and it becomes worthless by next november. TRUMP!


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

Mexico is smarter than us. I lived on the border before NAFTA. Mexico has a booming economy with nationalistic laws. They have American factories and farms all over Mexico. They are taking advantage of us and now most of our vegetables, cars, chocolate and blue jeans are made there. What does beenie want to do on trade? Illegal immigrants are bankrupting schools and hospitals in south Texas and California.QUOTE="pnwmystery, post: 12354778, member: 904712"]May want to triple check your facts. Mexico is not the richest Latin American country.[/QUOTE]


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Argued yourself right into a corner and you dont even have the class to admit you were wrong about a simple statement. It says a lot about you. It is one of the reasons no one has ever won an argument with you for starters. Dont worry, I wont endlessly chase you around with your mistakes. I am not like Uncle Bucky and others here ;]


what I'm saying is by your own words you are a criminal. Do you admit you are a criminal ?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess with a wife like yours, you would like that shit. Not becoming of the First Lady of the United States of America. Have some class and not show your ass


I think we are witnessing a ZIT ready to pop. Stand back folks he is ready to pop. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You need to gather up a few more rocks for that head of yours before you wear out that diploma and it becomes worthless by next november. TRUMP!


I suggest you get a diploma you drop out. Says a lot about the type of quitter you are. CHUMP


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think we are witnessing a ZIT ready to pop. Stand back folks he is ready to pop. TRUMP!


Lame


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I suggest you get a diploma you drop out. Says a lot about the type of quitter you are. CHUMP


This is an example of how smart you are. I am retired and you think I need a diploma. Fuck dude you are shitting on your own floor like poopy pants. You need to go wash some dirty laundry and think about trying to do some damage control on your reputation of smartness. It looks like you are spinning in the shitter , or is it the drier, or is it a washer. Fuck who the hell knows? TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Venezuela? I know they got that oil export going.


Brazil (GDP), Argentina (GDP per capita).


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> This is an example of how smart you are. I am retired and you think I need a diploma. Fuck dude you are shitting on your own floor like poopy pants. You need to go wash some dirty laundry and think about trying to do some damage control on your reputation of smartness. It looks like you are spinning in the shitter , or is it the drier, or is it a washer. Fuck who the hell knows? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


What, did your diploma just take a shit? TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What, did your diploma just take a shit? TRUMP!


Damn dude, you lame and stupid.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

“I love the poorly educated!” - Trump
“He loves us!” - Trump supporters


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Damn dude, you lame and stupid.


Dream on, my democratic friend. TRUMP!


----------



## korso845 (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Damn dude, you lame and stupid.


You're too low energy man!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> “I love the poorly educated!” - Trump
> “He loves us!” - Trump supporters


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

korso845 said:


> You're too low energy man!


yawn


----------



## korso845 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Muslims are homophobic, sexists and violently imposing an oppressive religion on the world. Having immigration laws is hateful?


Immigration laws is not the same as banning folks and pandering to bigots!

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Mexico has a booming economy with nationalistic laws. They have American factories and farms all over Mexico.


That's the opposite of nationalistic if they have a bunch of foreign factories and foreign businessmen owning giant tracts of land lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He will bring back manufacturing with tariffs on imported goods.


you realize that's simply a tax on walmart shoppers like yourself, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's not what he said. They snipped his statement down.
> 
> He said stop allowing Muslims from that area of the world for now. We can't vet them they can't come in. Simple as that.
> 
> ...


what does your mexican husband think of you supporting a racist like trump?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> They commit a crime by illegally entering the country or staying beyond the end of their visa. How is that not criminal?


and you are sitting in arizona, which prohibits cannabis growing and consumption unless you have a very strict medical reason for doing so, which you don't.

what does that make you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are a criminal ....so what


we should deport him.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 24, 2016)

korso845 said:


>



YES!


and Unclebuck...YOU should be deported


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump loves the poorly educated for a reason.





nitro harley said:


> For that reason alone Trump will do very well with the hispanic vote and the Black vote. And I thought the dems like poorly educated voters.


wow.

i wonder what his black son-in-law would think of nitro calling him poorly educated by sole virtue of his skin color.

does anyone here think that nitro would tell his black son-in-law that he can't be racist because he has a black son-in-law?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> This is an example of how smart you are. I am retired and you think I need a diploma. Fuck dude you are shitting on your own floor like poopy pants. You need to go wash some dirty laundry and think about trying to do some damage control on your reputation of smartness. It looks like you are spinning in the shitter , or is it the drier, or is it a washer. Fuck who the hell knows? TRUMP!


anyone who is even marginally less drunk than you are knows the difference between a washer and a dryer.

go slam back another fifth.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wow.
> 
> i wonder what his black son-in-law would think of nitro calling him poorly educated by sole virtue of his skin color.
> 
> does anyone here think that nitro would tell his black son-in-law that he can't be racist because he has a black son-in-law?


Who the hell are you calling the poorly educated? You are going to have a really good answer , I just know it. TRUMP!


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 24, 2016)

Unclebuck , what are you gonna do if/when Trump wins?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Who the hell are you calling the poorly educated? You are going to have a really good answer , I just know it. TRUMP!


You are poorly educated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Who the hell are you calling the poorly educated?


you are.

and why did you just call anyone who was black or hispanic poorly educated?

do you not realize how racist that is, even for a dyed in the wool racist like yourself?


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

I was referring to the Mexican law that states only Mexican nationals can own beach front property. No foreign owned beach resorts. They beat us on trade. And they have strict immigration laws and treat Salvadorans and Hondurans with no human rights. They exploit workers in the American owned factories.


pnwmystery said:


> That's the opposite of nationalistic if they have a bunch of foreign factories and foreign businessmen owning giant tracts of land lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I was referring to the Mexican law that states only Mexican nationals can own beach front property. No foreign owned beach resorts. They beat us on trade. And they have strict immigration laws and treat Salvadorans and Hondurans with no human rights. They exploit workers in the American owned factories.


i bet you're a big fan of david duke.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are.
> 
> and why did you just call anyone who was black or hispanic poorly educated?
> 
> do you not realize how racist that is, even for a dyed in the wool racist like yourself?


To give you some candy, and make you slobber , Nothing like some candy for your daily sweet tooth . TRUMP!


----------



## korso845 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I understand him clearly.
> 
> The people crossing the border from mexico illegally are not doctors and millionaires, they are criminals and the poor. Is that really that hard to understand?


My mother in law used a work visa. She didn't come over illegally.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Go for it dude. It would empress your fan club. And you can finish filling your belly with candy. Because we all know how much kids like candy. TRUMP!





dont you love it when he threatens you with " i have your personal info" 

just becasue hes been hacked into and had someone know all his info ..now hes gonna try to turn it around


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> em·press
> _noun_
> noun: *empress*; plural noun: *empresses*
> a female emperor.
> ...


Whats your excuse? I have seen you miss spell plenty of words, and you claim to have papers. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Whats your excuse? I have seen you miss spell plenty of words, and you claim to have papers. TRUMP!


my words are usually do to quick typing. Be honest you really thought "empress" was correct,because auto-correct didn't catch that shit.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I was referring to the Mexican law that states only Mexican nationals can own beach front property. No foreign owned beach resorts. They beat us on trade. And they have strict immigration laws and treat Salvadorans and Hondurans with no human rights. They exploit workers in the American owned factories.


Your ignorance is really showing through lol. Mexico allows real estate trusts, which many foreign nationals do in order to buy land in the "restricted zones." The beach front resort industry is actually exploitative to native Mexicans, and on the topic of worker exploitation in factories that's OUR problem. It's called corporate responsibility.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

@shorelineOG also you need to read Mexicos current immigration laws. It provides for fair treatment under the law for all nationals and foreigners, and allows for health and education access regardless of immigration status. Hella restrictive huh?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> dont you love it when he threatens you with " i have your personal info"
> 
> just becasue hes been hacked into and had someone know all his info ..now hes gonna try to turn it around


Its kinda funny watching poopy pants get his panties in a bunch. That has got to be messy to straighten out. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> m
> 
> my words are usually do to quick typing. Be honest you really thought "empress" was correct,because auto-correct didn't catch that shit.


Who the hell cares? TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Who the hell cares? TRUMP!


Obviamente, no usted. Mi perra


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

is there a contender that can even compete with TRUMP awe nope not 1 
after last nights TRump lol going to love the i told you So now to book a room at trump hotel in Las Vegas woot might as well stay First class or actually winning class lol 

Donald Trump triumphed in the Nevada caucuses on Tuesday, in a resoundingwin that cemented his position as the Republican presidential frontrunner with a lead that could soon be unassailable.

The billionaire reality TV star has now won three of the four early nominating states, after other convincing wins in South Carolina and New Hampshire.

The Nevada result was called at 9pm local time by the Associated Press. By 2.30am, when all precincts had reported, Trump had a remarkable 45.9% of the vote.

Marco Rubio and Ted Cruz, the two senators best placed to challenge Trump, battled it out for second place, with Rubio on 23.9% edging Cruz, who got 21.4%.

However, their race for second place was overshadowed by the magnitude of Trump’s victory, which exit polls indicated was predicated upon a sweep of virtually every single demographic in the state, including those previously considered loyal to his


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> They exploit workers in the American owned factories.


Gee, maybe you could explain how the Mexican government exploits workers when they are paid low wages by a foreign company. More likely it's the American companies exploiting the workers. As Trump's own clothing line does. He even goes so far as to gripe about these very workers trying to make ends meet on a low wage while NOT illegally immigrating to the US. Not clever this man is.

*Trump Manufactures His Clothing Line in China and Mexico While Bashing Them for "Stealing" US Jobs*
http://truth-out.org/buzzflash/commentary/donald-trump-promises-to-bring-jobs-back-from-china-while-having-his-trump-ties-made-there

The tag line of the article:
_He admits that it has been, however, more profitable to manufacture a large part of his clothing line there - thus falling full force into the chasm reserved for plutocratic political hypocrites._


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sheeeeeiittttt .. GOP frontrunner = tallest midget award..it don't mean dick.. No Conservative Clown will ever take the white house again in Uncle Bens lifetime.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> is there a contender that can even compete with TRUMP awe nope not 1
> after last nights TRump lol going to love the i told you So now to book a room at trump hotel in Las Vegas woot might as well stay First class or actually winning class lol
> 
> Donald Trump triumphed in the Nevada caucuses on Tuesday, in a resoundingwin that cemented his position as the Republican presidential frontrunner with a lead that could soon be unassailable.
> ...


The GOP snake is eating its own tail. Trump hasn't got a chance in the main election. Then again, neither do the also rans.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Obviamente, no usted. Mi perra


Is that spanish for " we will build a wall" ?TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Is that spanish for " we will build a wall" ?TRUMP!


al tonto de comprender mi perra.

sure


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

Fog dog sounds like my ex wife chirp Chirp bottom feeder lol


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> al tonto de comprender mi perra.
> 
> sure


Don't beat your head on the wall to hard, fuck it will leave a mark or something. Wait for the big beautiful door to open. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Don't beat your head on the wall to hard, fuck it will leave a mark or something. Wait for the big beautiful door to open. TRUMP!


que la madre era una puta para el pene de caballo


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Fog dog sounds like my ex wife chirp Chirp bottom feeder lol View attachment 3615974


I can understand why she left your sorry ass. I really can.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

When Trump loses the general election, watching all the Cruz/Rubio supporters blame the Trump supporters is going to be extra hilarious


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

Our company's exploit these workers and Mexico and China fail to have labor and environmental standards. Mexico and china manipulate currency, destroy the environment and ignore international copyright law. I suppose Mexico has a good public education and healthcare system?


Fogdog said:


> Gee, maybe you could explain how the Mexican government exploits workers when they are paid low wages by a foreign company. More likely it's the American companies exploiting the workers. As Trump's own clothing line does. He even goes so far as to gripe about these very workers trying to make ends meet on a low wage while NOT illegally immigrating to the US. Not clever this man is.
> 
> *Trump Manufactures His Clothing Line in China and Mexico While Bashing Them for "Stealing" US Jobs*
> http://truth-out.org/buzzflash/commentary/donald-trump-promises-to-bring-jobs-back-from-china-while-having-his-trump-ties-made-there
> ...


oi


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Our company's exploit these workers and Mexico and China fail to have labor and environmental standards. Mexico and china manipulate currency, destroy the environment and ignore international copyright law. I suppose Mexico has a good public education and healthcare system?
> 
> oi


Trump get's his shit made in foreign countries so he can exploit the labor costs


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> I can understand why she left your sorry ass. I really can.


You should vote for trump. he even likes uneducated people like your self
But most importantly with trump you might be able to get your teeth fixed


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> When Trump loses the general election, watching all the Cruz/Rubio supporters blame the Trump supporters is going to be extra hilarious


you think he'll be the nominee?

i predicted rubio last summer and stand by it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> You should vote for trump. he even likes uneducated people like your self
> But most importantly with trump you might be able to get your teeth fixed


a holocaust denier is calling me uneducated?

that's rich.

i have a great dental plan right now. i'm probably due for a checkup, although i have only had one cavity in my life so far.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

lol pada seriously which one of them to Rubio or cruz will resign next week Ruby is suppose to give trump a run so far not one run Cruz took a step back i think he is in MI right now praying that his home town supports him there all already out you just do not see it yet will love when he loses in his own town then he will resign Ruby well from what people are saying only person that might be able to beat trump 
Have you seen it yet i mean talk is cheap and voters are not on Rubys side so he might as well throw in the towel


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you think he'll be the nominee?
> 
> i predicted rubio last summer and stand by it.


Yeah I think he will be. I predicted Cruz would be last year, but I think he's turning out to be the Rick Santorum of this election cycle, I don't think he'll do much better outside of maybe Texas


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah I think he will be. I predicted Cruz would be last year, but I think he's turning out to be the Rick Santorum of this election cycle, I don't think he'll do much better outside of maybe Texas


cruz will lose texas on super tuesday and be out. kasich will lose ohio and be out. rubio will pick up most of their voters and race trump out until the end. he will be the nominee, even if by a brokered convention.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Fog dog sounds like my ex wife chirp Chirp bottom feeder lol View attachment 3615974


You've posted some photos of your shop. Man, that is one unkempt and ugly place you have. I can only imagine what the rest of your dump looks like. About the only females one sees around something like that have four legs and bite. What a junkyard you have.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cruz will lose texas on super tuesday and be out. kasich will lose ohio and be out. rubio will pick up most of their voters and race trump out until the end. he will be the nominee, even if by a brokered convention.


You're predicting Kasich won't be out until two weeks after Super Tuesday? 
Rubio won't pick up a damn thing. You're repeating what the "experts" said when JEB dropped out.
It doesn't work like that


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump get's his shit made in foreign countries so he can exploit the labor costs


So do you want a tax on imported goods?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 24, 2016)

Trump is leading in every state and only getting stronger as people drop out. TRUMP is crushing it. TRUMP!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cruz will lose texas on super tuesday and be out. kasich will lose ohio and be out. rubio will pick up most of their voters and race trump out until the end. e will be the nominee, even if by a brokered convention.


 You sound like a broken record there poopy use the other people have to step down thing lmao how stupid does that sound really just count how many wins already for TRump and how many for Rubio owe wait i help you Ruby = 0 not one fucking win lmao but blame the others right sit down there buddy matter fact


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You're predicting Kasich won't be out until two weeks after Super Tuesday?
> Rubio won't pick up a damn thing. You're repeating what the "experts" said when JEB dropped out.
> It doesn't work like that


then why did late breakers break to rubio, chumlee?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> You sound like a broken record there poopy use the other people have to step down thing lmao how stupid does that sound really just count how many wins already for TRump and how many for Rubio owe wait i help you Ruby = 0 not one fucking win lmao but blame the others right sit down there buddy matter fact


trump hasn't even won half of the republican vote.

how do you expect him to win half the vote in e general?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> why would legal Hispanics want to see many of their friends, neighbors & family members deported?....


Dery tuuk ir yabs!


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> This is what we call delusions. I encourage you to seek psychiatric help. Maybe 1% of legal hispanics like Trump.


Once again, substituting wishful thinking for fact.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> So do you want a tax on imported goods?


 Yup Trump gets his ass wipe for his hotels from chilie you know add some spice lol 
seriously here is trumps empire pretty large 


T International Realty LLC (dba Trump International Realty)
The Donald J. Trump Foundation, Inc.
The Trump Corporation
The Trump Follies Member Inc.
The Trump Equitable Fifth Avenue Company
Trump 106 CPS LLC
Trump 55 Wall Corp
Trump 767 Management LLC
Trump 845 LP LLC
Trump 845 UN GP LLC
Trump 846 UN MGR Corp
Trump 846 UN MGR LLC fka 845 UN LLC
Trump AC Casino Marks LLC
Trump AC Casino Marks Member Corp
Trump Acquisition Corp.
Trump Acquisition, LLC
Trump Books LLC
Trump Books Manager Corp
Trump Brazil LLC
Trump Briarcliff Manor Development LLC formerly Briar Hall Development LLC
Trump Canadian Services Inc
Trump Canouan Estate LLC
Trump Canouan Estate Member Corp
Trump Caribbean LLC
Trump Carousel LLC
Trump Carousel Member Corp
Trump Central Park West Corp
Trump Chicago Commercial Member Corp
Trump Chicago Commercial Manager LLC
Trump Chicago Development LLC
Trump Chicago Hotel Member Corp
Trump Chicago Hotel Manager LLC
Trump Chicago Managing Member LLC
Trump Chicago Member LLC
Trump Chicago Residential Member Corp
Trump Chicago Residential Manager LLC
Trump Chicago Retail LLC
Trump Chicago Retail Manager LLC
Trump Chicago Retail Member Corp
Trump Classic Cars LLC
Trump Classic Cars Member Corp
Trump Commercial Chicago LLC
Trump Cozumel Corp
Trump Cozumel LLC
Trump CPS Corp
Trump CPS LLC
Trump Delmonico LLC
Trump Development Services LLC
Trump Development Services Member Corp.
Trump Drinks Israel Holdings LLC
Trump Drinks Israel Holdings Member Corp
Trump Drinks Israel LLC
Trump Drinks Israel Member Corp
Trump Education ULC
Trump Empire State, Inc.
Trump Endeavor 12 LLC
Trump Endeavor 12 Manager Corp
Trump EU Marks Member LLC
Trump EU Marks Member Corp
The Trump Entrepreneur Initiative LLC (fka Trump University CA LLC)
Trump Ferry Point LLC
Trump Ferry Point Member Corp
Trump Florida Management LLC
Trump Florida Manager Corp.
The Trump Follies LLC
Trump Fort Lee LLC
Trump Fort Lee Member Corp
Trump Golf Acquisition LLC
Trump Golf Coco Beach LLC
Trump Golf Coco Beach Member Corp
Trump Golf Management LLC
Trump Home Marks
Trump Home Marks Member Corp
Trump Ice LLC
Trump Ice Inc
Trump Identity LLC
Trump Identity Member Corp
Trump International Development LLC
Trump International Development Member Corp
Trump International Golf Club LC
Trump International Golf Club Scotland Limited
Trump International Golf Club Inc.
Trump International Hotel and Tower Condominium
Trump International Hotel Hawaii LLC
Trump International Hotels Management LLC
Trump International Management Corp
Trump Kelowna LLC
Trump Kelowna Member Corp.
Trump Korean Projects LLC
Trump Las Olas LLC
Trump Las Olas Member Corp
Trump Las Vegas Corp.
Trump Las Vegas Development LLC
Trump Las Vegas Managing Member LLC
Trump Las Vegas Managing Member II LLC
Trump Las Vegas Marketing and Sales LLC
Trump Las Vegas Member LLC
Trump Las Vegas Member II LLC
Trump Las Vegas Sales & Marketing Inc.
Trump International Hotel & Tower Las Vegas Unit Owners Association
Trump Lauderdale Development 2 LLC
Trump Lauderdale Development LLC
Trump Management Inc
Trump Marketing LLC
Trump Marks Asia Corp
Trump Marks Asia LLC
Trump Marks Atlanta LLC
Trump Marks Atlanta Member Corp
Trump Marks Baja Corp
Trump Marks Baja LLC
Trump Marks Batumi LLC
Trump Marks Batumi Member Corp
Trump Marks Beverages Corp
Trump Marks LLC
Trump Marks Canouan Corp
Trump Marks Canouan LLC
Trump Marks Chicago LLC
Trump Marks Chicago Member Corp
Trump Marks Cozumel Corp
Trump Marks Cozumel LLC
Trump Marks Dubai Corp
Trump Marks Dubai LLC
Trump Marks Egypt Corp
Trump Marks Egypt LLC
Trump Marks Fine Foods LLC
Trump Marks Fine Foods Member Corp
Trump Marks Ft. Lauderdale LLC
Trump Marks Ft. Lauderdale Member Corp
Trump Marks Golf Swing LLC
Trump Marks Golf Swing Member Corp
Trump Marks GP Corp
Trump Marks Holding LP (FKA Trump Marks LP)
Trump Marks Hollywood Corp
Trump Marks Hollywood LLC
Trump Marks Istanbul II Corp.
Trump Marks Istanbul II LLC
Trump Marks Jersey City Corp.
Trump Marks Jersey City LLC
Trump Marks Las Vegas Corp
Trump Marks Las Vegas LLC
Trump Marks LLC
Trump Marks Magazine Corp
Trump Marks Magazine LLC
Trump Marks Mattress LLC
Trump Marks Mattress Member Corp.
Trump Marks Menswear LLC
Trump Marks Menswear Member Corp
Trump Marks Mortoaoe Corp.
Trump Marks Mtg LLC
Trump Marks Mumbai LLC
Trump Marks Mumbai Member Corp
Trump Marks New Orleans Corp
Trump Marks New Orleans LLC
Trump Marks New Rochelle Corp.
Trump Marks New Rochelle LLC
Trump Marks Palm Beach Corp
Trump Marks Palm Beach LLC
Trump Marks Panama Corp
Trump Marks Panama LLC
Trump Marks Philadelphia Corp
Trump Marks PhiladelPhia LLC
Trump Marks Philippines LLC
Trump Marks Phil ippine s Corp
Trump Marks Products LLC
Trump Marks Products Member Corp
Trump Marks Puerto Rico I LLC
Trump Marks Puerto Rico I Member Corp
Trump Marks Puerto Rico II LLC
Trump Marks Puerto Rico II Member Corp
Trump Marks Punta del Este LLC
Trump Marks Punta del Este Manager Corp
The Donald J. Trump Company LLC
The Trump Marks Real Estate Corp
Trump Marks Real Estate LLC
Trump Marks SOHO License Corp
Trump Marks SOHO LLC
Trump Marks South Africa LLC
Trump Marks South Africa Member Corp
Trump Marks Stamford Corp
Trump Marks Stamford LLC
Trump Marks Sunny Isles I LLC
Trump Marks Sunny Isles I Member Corp.
Trump Marks Sunny Isles II LLC
Trump Marks Sunny Isles II Member Corp.
Trump Marks Tampa Corp
Trump Marks Tampa LLC
Trump Marks Toronto Corp
Trump Marks Toronto LLC
Trump Marks Toronto LP (formally Trump Toronto Management LP)
Trump Marks Waikiki Corp
Trump Marks Waikiki LLC
Trump Marks Westchester Corp.
Trump Marks Westchester LLC
Trump Marks White Plains Corp
Trump Marks White Plains LLC
Trump Miami Resort Management LLC
Trump Miami Resort Management Member Corp
Trump National Golf Club Colts Neck LLC
Trump National Golf Club Colts Neck Member Corp
Trump National Golf Club LLC
Trump National Golf Club Member Corp
Trump National Golf Club Washington DC LLC
Trump National Golf Club Washington DC Member Corp
Trump Ocean Manager Inc.
Trump Ocean Managing Member LLC
Trump Old Post Office LLC
Trump On the Ocean LLC
Trump Organization LLC
The Trump Organization, Inc.
Trump Pageants, Inc.
Trump Palace Condominium
Trump Palace/Parc LLC
Trump Panama Condominium Management LLC
Trump Panama Condominium Member Corp
Trump Panama Hotel Management LLC
Trump Panama Hotel Management Member Corp LLC
Trump Parc East Condominium
Trump Park Avenue Acquisition LLC
Trump Park Avenue LLC
Trump Payroll Chicago LLC
Trump Payroll Corp.
Trump Phoenix Development LLC
Trump Plaza LLC
Trump Plaza Member Inc. fka Trump Plaza Corp.
Trump Procida Fort Lee LLC
Trump Productions LLC (former Rancho Lien LLC)
Trump Production Managing Member Inc
Trump Project Management Corp.
Trump Properties LLC
Trump Realty Services, LLC (fka Trump Mortgage Services LLC (03) & Tower Mortgage Services LLC)
Trump Restaurants LLC
Trump RHF Corp
Trump Riverside Management LLC
Trump Ruffin Commercial LLC
Trump Ruffin LLC
Trump Ruffin Tower I LLC
Trump Sales & Leasing Chicago LLC
Trump Sales & Leasing Chicago Member Corp
Trump Scotland Member Inc
Trump Scotsborough Square LLC
Trump Scotsborough Square Member Corp.
Trump SoHo Hotel Condominium New York
Trump Soho Member LLC
Trump Toronto Development Inc
Trump Toronto Hotel Management Corp.
Trump Toronto Member Corp. (formaly Trump Toronto Management Member Corp)
Trump Tower Commercial LLC
Trump Tower Condominium Residential Section
Trump Tower Managing Member Inc
Trump Village Construction Corp.
Trump Vineyard Estates LLC
Trump Vineyard Estates Manager Corp.
Trump Vineyard Estates Lot 3 Owner LLC (fka Eric Trump Land Holdings LLC)
Trump Virginia Acquisitions LLC (fka Virginia Acquisitions LLC)
Trump Virginia Acquisitions Manager Corp
Trump Virginia Lot 5 LLC
Trump Virginia Lot 5 Manager Corp.
Trump Wine Marks LLC
Trump Wine Marks Member Corp.
Trump World Productions LLC y LLC
Trump World Productions Manager Corp
Trump World Publications LLC
Trump/New World Property Management LLC
Trump Castle Management Corp
Trump Marks White Plains Corp
Trump RHF Corp
The Donald J. Trump grantor Trust – DJT is the Trustee Successor – Trustee is Donald J. Trump, Jr.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> So do you want a tax on imported goods?


No, that makes things more expensive according to every credible economist. Do you want things to be more expensive?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's dumb as fuck, We already have the capability to destroy the world, so does Russia, China and a couple more countries.. We need to downsize the military by 75% and mind our own damn business.


Ain't that what caused the Depression?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, that makes things more expensive according to every credible economist. Do you want things to be more expensive?


So then you disagree with Bernie's position on trade reform...


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Had to look this up because it was not sitting right with me. Nevada is 76.2% white alone, while this may seem like cutting hairs, here's the real deal...
> 
> Nevada is 51.5% White, NOT Hispanic, 27.8% Hispanic.
> 
> http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/32000.html


Is that legal voters or just raw demographics?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Our company's exploit these workers and Mexico and China fail to have labor and environmental standards. Mexico and china manipulate currency, destroy the environment and ignore international copyright law. I suppose Mexico has a good public education and healthcare system?
> 
> oi


Its not a coincidence that Mexico has both terrible working conditions and practically no unions. US corporations have been complicit with the Mexican govt in keeping Mexican labor rights in check. Living conditions for most in Mexico is hard, which creates pressure for illegal immigration into the US. There are plenty of employers in the US that hire them. Along comes along this jerk, Trump who pulls the demagogue trick of bashing illegal immigrants to pander for votes of less educated working class white men. Then he promises to take away work from Mexican laborers in their own homeland by imposing tariffs on companies importing into the US. Basically he says he will unilaterally break treaties. While I'm no fan of NAFTA, it's not a good idea to wreck the economy Mexico by simply backing out of the treaty. Not to mention the effect on Mexican economy with the loss of income to families with a worker in the US who had been sending money home. From there, it all spirals downward as Mexico's unemployment rises and more people become desperate to find work in the US. On top of that, an upheaval in our own country begins when trade between Mexico and the US ends. I don't know how that will all end but it looks like nothing good.

If we really want to reduce illegal immigration, it makes better sense to work with Mexico and foreign companies in Mexico to improve its working conditions and wages. Start off with US policies that protect rights of workers in both the US and Mexico. What Trump proposes would wreck Mexico's economy and exacerbate already poor working conditions and wages. 

What's going in in this country is an erosion of workers rights and conditions. Mexico and China are a template for what the 1% see as a proper condition. I see nothing in Trump's behavior or speeches that tell me he would do anything except take a wrecking ball to workers rights and jobs in the US and Mexico.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Trump's rebuttal doesn't even really make sense lol.


Just because you don't get it doesn't mean it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Gotta think Jeb! loses all his donors after SC, a blind man can see he's dead n buried... He spent 45 million in New Hampshire to Cruz 600k ... And came in 4th... Kasich will probably get decent numbers in SC and stick around..I could see Jebs! Donors bailing for Kasich. Ya figure whoever wins will want Kadich as a running mate to get Ohio.


Jeb! has already dropped out


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, that makes things more expensive according to every credible economist. Do you want things to be more expensive?





I don't buy that, I believe it forces more domestic production and prices will go up sure..but why buy Chinese over American if the price is the same?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Jeb! has already dropped out




Yeah, no shit... That was before the SC primary and his quitting.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its not a coincidence that Mexico has both terrible working conditions and practically no unions. US corporations have been complicit with the Mexican govt in keeping Mexican labor rights in check. Living conditions for most in Mexico is hard, which creates pressure for illegal immigration into the US. There are plenty of employers in the US that hire them. Along comes along this jerk, Trump who pulls the demagogue trick of bashing illegal immigrants to pander for votes of less educated working class white men. Then he promises to take away work from Mexican laborers in their own homeland by imposing tariffs on companies importing into the US. Basically he says he will unilaterally break treaties. While I'm no fan of NAFTA, it's not a good idea to wreck the economy Mexico by simply backing out of the treaty. Not to mention the effect on Mexican economy with the loss of income to families with a worker in the US who had been sending money home. From there, it all spirals downward as Mexico's unemployment rises and more people become desperate to find work in the US. On top of that, an upheaval in our own country begins when trade between Mexico and the US ends. I don't know how that will all end but it looks like nothing good.
> 
> If we really want to reduce illegal immigration, it makes better sense to work with Mexico and foreign companies in Mexico to improve its working conditions and wages. Start off with US policies that protect rights of workers in both the US and Mexico. What Trump proposes would wreck Mexico's economy and exacerbate already poor working conditions and wages.
> 
> What's going in in this country is an erosion of workers rights and conditions. Mexico and China are a template for what the 1% see as a proper condition. I see nothing in Trump's behavior or speeches that tell me he would do anything except take a wrecking ball to workers rights and jobs in the US and Mexico.


It's not our job to keep Mexico's labor rights in check, or Cuba for that matter. Who would have known "hope and change" was about making the rest of the world great. At least when you hear "make America great again", we know which country people are talking about. That's refreshing


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Gotta think Jeb! loses all his donors after SC, a blind man can see he's dead n buried... He spent 45 million in New Hampshire to Cruz 600k ... And came in 4th... Kasich will probably get decent numbers in SC and stick around..I could see Jebs! Donors bailing for Kasich. Ya figure whoever wins will want Kadich as a running mate to get Ohio.


Not if Kasich can't carry Ohio on his own.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't see any scenario where kasich loses Ohio.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The guy dresses like a bum n sneaks away from his security detail n mingles with the poor n gives em dough... No other pope I've heard of would do that.. I have no idea if he's a socialist.. But he does seem to actually give a fuck about the poor people.


Who's money is he buying love with? He took a vow of poverty. Broke it already?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

researching said:


> That is why he is a false idol. He is a living deity and that is blasphemy. Maybe cares about the poor out of guilt from the crusades. Catholics.... the original radical extremists lol


Radical extremists were around long before the Catholic church.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't see any scenario where kasich loses Ohio.


I have no idea how well liked Kasich is in Ohio. Is he?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ohioans know if Kasich is VP or President... The state will get federal money... They know Kasich will look out for Ohio more so than any other candidate.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Kasich is 63 years old politician. This is his only chance to run for president, there won't be another


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Every republican candidate loses to both Clinton and Sanders in a general election


Clinton wins the nomination. Gets indicted. Any Republican wins by default. Alternate scenario: Clinton wins the nomination. FBI recommends prosecution, but corrupt Obama admin refuses to. Republicans blast airwaves with "one law for the masses, another law for the elite". Any Republican wins by default.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's not our job to keep Mexico's labor rights in check, or Cuba for that matter. Who would have known "hope and change" was about making the rest of the world great. At least when you hear "make America great again", we know which country people are talking about. That's refreshing


Didn't say it was our job. Just saying that wrecking Mexico's economy isn't much of a solution to anything. The assumption is that we feel a strong need to stop illegal immigration. Creating more Mexican unemployed is a pretty idiotic way to start off that initiative. I am suggesting that if the Mexican worker had good jobs in Mexico, we wouldn't have nearly as many people taking the risk to cross that border. And yeah, I'm also saying that the Mexican worker has more in common with the US worker than either have with their wealthy class. 

Make America Great Again by impoverishing our neighbor sounds like something that 1% would want.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Not to mention that if Mexico's economy is in the crapper..you think you got an illegal immigration problem now? It would double or triple with a worse economy.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What you are saying here is contradictory to what you say you support, even in this very thread
> 
> Are you aware of how much Trump's policies will _expand_ the federal government? Or how his tax plan affects middle/lower class people? Has Trump said he want's to end the war on drugs? That would be consistent with a smaller federal government, but as far as I'm aware, the GOP platform has been a "tough on crime, tough on drugs" stance since the good ole "Just Say No!" days.. Does Trump support the individual freedom to marry? A woman's right to choose? Has he learned yet that he can't just "Shut down the bad parts of the internet" he doesn't like? Or ban entire groups of people from entering into the country based on their religion? Or build giant walls to keep people out?
> 
> I mean, if you ask me, all of that sounds pretty authoritarian/fascist, so why would a guy like you, who says he supports "limited government with limited authority" support a guy like Donald Trump for president?


Trump isn't really a GOPer. Trump is pro-abortion. Never heard him speak on gay marriage one way or the other.i think it's possible to shut down parts of the internet, they do it all the time. We've banned entire groups of people from immigrating before. Building walls is an ancient task that generally works. I think you're making assumptions that aren't warranted.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So because Trump wants less interference on Marijuana laws, that makes him authoritarian/fascist?
> Trump will be making cuts in goverment, with huge spending cuts, and tax cuts. A lot of cuts. Overhaul the EPA and DOE. Get rid of common core, etc


It's gonna be FABULOUS!!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

Truth is most are blind to what is needed to get USA back on track and yes its going to hurt everyone with raised taxes , raised everything trump is the one that will in fact do what it takes to bring back companies that previous governments scared away USA should not have to worry bout Mexico economy , they need to worry about there own and fuck the rest TRump will infact after his highly paid analysts come up with a plan on how to bring it back ..
Bernie wants to tax the rich in other words the rich will leave the country you can count on that and with that jobs as well .

Most americans are fooled lied to on employment or what ever other statistic..
You cannot keep sluffing off the debt for next generation or think its magically going to disappear
It gong to get 100 times more uglier in the few years to come but sucks it has to to get USA back on track 
the time has caught up and no matter what trump will come up with a plan and get it done 
all these other clowns will do is another stimulus package fake how things are turning for the better and bury the shit that needs to be addressed and resolved NOW


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

Here Bernies bedroom at the white house lol you cannot teach a slob how to be clean Never lol sure he will have one room called the porn room


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Truth is most are blind to what is needed to get USA back on track and yes its going to hurt everyone with raised taxes , raised everything trump is the one that will in fact do what it takes to bring back companies that previous governments scared away USA should not have to worry bout Mexico economy , they need to worry about there own and fuck the rest TRump will infact after his highly paid analysts come up with a plan on how to bring it back ..
> Bernie wants to tax the rich in other words the rich will leave the country you can count on that and with that jobs as well .
> 
> Most americans are fooled lied to on employment or what ever other statistic..
> ...


_What needs to be done now is get all the freebies we can beg, borrow or steal and let our fucking kids pay for it_. -Bernie Sanders


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Truth is most are blind to what is needed to get USA back on track and yes its going to hurt everyone with raised taxes , raised everything trump is the one that will in fact do what it takes to bring back companies that previous governments scared away USA should not have to worry bout Mexico economy , they need to worry about there own and fuck the rest TRump will infact after his highly paid analysts come up with a plan on how to bring it back ..
> Bernie wants to tax the rich in other words the rich will leave the country you can count on that and with that jobs as well .
> 
> Most americans are fooled lied to on employment or what ever other statistic..
> ...


Try to follow 2A's post. Start in the center of the box:


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

ky man said:


> sHIT IAM reg, DEM, BUT I VOTED FOR A REP. GOVNOR THIS TIME AROUND AND THE REASON WAS he his for legal pot in ky,ky. that is the first time I ever voted for a rep, govener in my dam life and iam proud of it.And that is the onley reason that he won.


Pot is the biggest industry in Ky already. My great aunt got busted with a whole mountainside of it. They tried her three times and couldn't get a conviction. Just couldn't get a jury to lock up an 86 year old woman.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Kyman the governor won soley on your vote, impressive.


He vote 3,283 times. That was impressive!


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2016)

I would rather pay more for higher quality , If it means producing food and cars in this country again. Who cares if things are cheaper if no one has a job. Tax breaks for goods made here, not tax breaks for imports.


Padawanbater2 said:


> No, that makes things more expensive according to every credible economist. Do you want things to be more expensive?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Here Bernies bedroom at the white house lol you cannot teach a slob how to be clean Never lol sure he will have one room called the porn room




I've seen pics of your 63' Vette in that pig sty of a garage..who you calling messy lil piggy?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Not to mention that if Mexico's economy is in the crapper..you think you got an illegal immigration problem now? It would double or triple with a worse economy.


Exactly. Hordes of hungry people south of our border is not the answer to illegal immigration.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Exactly. Hordes of hungry people south of our border is not the answer to illegal immigration.




Yeah.. Agreed, I've been saying for years( and I'm a dumbass) the 2 most important foreign relations we have are Canada n Mexico.. Russia n China n England round out top 5... Everyone else can eat a dick.. Fuck giving Isreal or Egypt a dime..let alone billions.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1. Sanders has a net worth of $700K - hardly "poor"
> 2. Personal net worth isn't a reliable indicator of a presidential term. For example, Lincoln was one of the poorest presidents to hold office but regularly tops the list of most successful presidents in American history. Likewise, W. Bush, Nixon, Harding, Buchannan, Polk, Taft & others were all wealthy men with much higher personal net worths who had largely forgettable (aside from W.s catastrophe) terms as president
> 
> People support Sanders because his policy positions help the poor and middle-class at a time when the only section of American society that has economically prospered as a whole for the past 40 years is the upper-class


Sanders has a negative net worth. He lived off welfare and writing cheap porn until he went into politics. He has 65k in credit card debt.He lived in a car most of his life. You're making up Bernie's history. Your idol FDR, was filthy rich


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

We don't need a stupid wall!....if you want to reverse immigration, just start fining business's that hire them $100,000 per violation....wall?...would only slow them down! lol


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Didn't say it was our job. Just saying that wrecking Mexico's economy isn't much of a solution to anything. The assumption is that we feel a strong need to stop illegal immigration. Creating more Mexican unemployed is a pretty idiotic way to start off that initiative. I am suggesting that if the Mexican worker had good jobs in Mexico, we wouldn't have nearly as many people taking the risk to cross that border. And yeah, I'm also saying that the Mexican worker has more in common with the US worker than either have with their wealthy class.
> 
> Make America Great Again by impoverishing our neighbor sounds like something that 1% would want.


Creating more Mexican unemployed? How about holding their own country accountable, not ours.
The best way to get illegals to go back home and stop crossing the border is to elect Trump president. Self deportation will happen immediately. Then the magnets that attract illegals to our country will be eliminated. Millions more will migrate back across the border.

If you want to help Mexico, I think that's great, help them. But it's not the president's job to look out for working conditions and fair wages in Mexico. If that's what people want to do, then running for political office is not where they belong.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> If you think bernie even has a chance your dead wrong if Nevada was any indication of what soon to be Bernies demise iowa he lost if i am not mistaken newhampsire is only place he won haha but lets look closer and what is a no brainer even for bernie he knows he lost
> 
> Sanders has yet to demonstrate strength in a state whose electorate isn’t more than 90 percent white. Nevada and South Carolina, the next contests, don’t look anything like Iowa or New Hampshire. Only 65 percent of voters were white in the 2008 Democratic caucus in Nevada, and only 43 percent were in South Carolina.
> 
> ...


I think you are mistaken in your belief that voters will decide the nomination, but not that Clinton will win. The "super delegates" are all for Clinton. The nominations are rigged


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How many economists have endorsed Trump (or any other GOP candidates)?
> 
> 170 Economists have endorsed Sanders' plan


170 commie Economists have endorsed Sanders' plan


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

ky man said:


> HELL NO he won for the reason people in ky wount to grow there own meds.It takes way more votes then one to win a election.


Meds my ass, they want to get high!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

How come trump hasn't disclosed his tax returns?.....what's he trying to hide?.....I don't think he's as rich as he makes out, & he pays 0.00 taxes.....


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Now this is funny!


You get TWO stars for that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2016)

taxes arent due till april 15th i think.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> How come trump hasn't disclosed his tax returns?.....what's he trying to hide?.....I don't think he's as rich as he makes out, & he pays 0.00 taxes.....


He already said he will release his taxes. You're just going to have to wait until the documents are ready. Trump doesn't file the 1040EZ form for like you do. His taxes are a little bit more complex


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> taxes arent due till april 15th i think.


Let's see last years trump returns?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> How come trump hasn't disclosed his tax returns?.....what's he trying to hide?.....I don't think he's as rich as he makes out, & he pays 0.00 taxes.....




He's worth 4.1 billion..claims 12 billion.. I bet his dick is 3" and claims 9" .. 



I'm more interested in the Goldman Sachs speech transcripts from Hillary n her medical history..I think she stroked out last year.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Creating more Mexican unemployed? How about holding their own country accountable, not ours.
> The best way to get illegals to go back home and stop crossing the border is to elect Trump president. Self deportation will happen immediately. Then the magnets that attract illegals to our country will be eliminated. Millions more will migrate back across the border.
> 
> If you want to help Mexico, I think that's great, help them. But it's not the president's job to look out for working conditions and fair wages in Mexico. If that's what people want to do, then running for political office is not where they belong.


This isn't a morality play here. It's just plain logic. Destabilize Mexico's economy and there will be more people looking to cross the border. What a idiotic way to begin an initiative to stem illegal immigration across our southern border.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> He already said he will release his taxes. You're just going to have to wait until the documents are ready. Trump doesn't file the 1040EZ form for like you do. His taxes are a little bit more complex


BS.....lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2016)

lol, thats funny ^^


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2016)

i thought Trumps Roast was hysterical.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

The further this goes the more I'm convinced this whole thing is a Clinton/Trump conspiracy......I swear Bill put him up to it.....you watch & see


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2016)

if you think the country is ruined now, wait till he gets a hold of it.
Dont be surprised if he tries to rename the United States, Trump Land.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> if you think the country is ruined now, wait till he gets a hold of it.
> Dont be surprised if he tries to rename the United States, Trump Land.


"Moose out front should have told you".....


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This isn't a morality play here. It's just plain logic. Destabilize Mexico's economy and there will be more people looking to cross the border. What a idiotic way to begin an initiative to stem illegal immigration across our southern border.


Mexico's economy is not ours to stabilize. We are not the world police. America has its own problems


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, thats funny ^^


What's so funny?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> BS.....lol


.....lol..... what are we laughing about?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Mexico's economy is not ours to stabilize. We are not the world police. America has its own problems


You are coming at this as if it were a moral issue. Same blind spot that Bush Jr had. I'm not saying "should" or those poor starving children. I'm saying that Trumps plan to hunt down immigrants and ship them off in addition to raising tariffs on goods from Mexico would be a shock to that country's economy. Absolutely the worst thing one could do if they wanted to "solve" the immigration issue. The only permanent and cost effective solution is a stronger economy in Mexico and better jobs and pay for its workers. How the two countries get there is up for grabs.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Mexico's economy is not ours to stabilize. We are not the world police. America has its own problems





Agreed... But Rubio, Cruz and Trump want to be the world police..they all want to grow the military n send troops to the ME.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the fact that Trump is an asshole? He said he would ban all muslims coming in, and said that Mexicans are murderers, rapists, and thieves.
> 
> Isn't that enough reason to dislike a candidate?
> 
> Straight up, Trump is a NAZI and a white supremacist and that makes you a NAZI, or just a low information voter.


Islam is a religion that endorses murder, rape, lying, and theft. He said SOME Mexicans are murderers, rapist, and thieves. And some are. We have no obligation to import large masses of unskilled laborers who place a burden on society along with the inevitable criminals among them. Calling him a Nazi and a white supremacist is making YOU the liar.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> .....lol..... what are we laughing about?


trump could release his taxes any time.....he just doesn't want to...


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are coming at this as if it were a moral issue. Same blind spot that Bush Jr had. I'm not saying "should" or those poor starving children. I'm saying that Trumps plan to hunt down immigrants and ship them off in addition to raising tariffs on goods from Mexico would be a shock to that country's economy. Absolutely the worst thing one could do if they wanted to "solve" the immigration issue. The only permanent and cost effective solution is a stronger economy in Mexico and better jobs and pay for its workers. How the two countries get there is up for grabs.


You personally making a difference is a moral issue. Making it the U.S. governemnt's problem is a political issue.

If you think Mexico cares about what you think of better pay and jobs for its workers, you're crazy. You can't expect the Mexican government to give up its power because it would be the politically correct thing to do. Change starts from the inside out. In other words, the best chance Mexico has for change, is Mexicans. Not Americans.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump could release his taxes any time.....he just doesn't want to...


According to who? Are you his accountant? Trump just released a hundred page report of his Financials six months ago. What exactly is it you're looking for?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

Quit blaming immigrants for the immigration problem.....you should Blame the business owners that hire them.....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> According to who? Are you his accountant?


Let's see last years.....or the year before that.....lol


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm saying you are a criminal ...so what.


Wouldn't YOU also be a criminal?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You personally making a difference is a moral issue. Making it the U.S. governemnt's problem is a political issue.
> 
> If you think Mexico cares about what you think of better pay and jobs for its workers, you're crazy. You can't expect the Mexican government to give up its power because it would be the politically correct thing to do. Change starts from the inside out. In other words, the best chance Mexico has for change, is Mexicans. Not Americans.


There you go again. Do I think Mexico "cares"? No, I don't but that's irrelevant. Again, you take this as a moral play. "Pull yourself up by your bootstraps boy. Its what's best for you." 

Again, I'm saying that Trumps plan would make the immigration issue worse, not better. As in wrecking Mexico's economy would just create more people trying to find a way to eke out a living in the US. 

IF we were serious about permanently dealing with immigration, and I don't think Trump or any of the 1% are serious about doing this, the only long term answer and most cost effective solution is to have good jobs for Mexican workers in Mexico. I don't propose a solution other than to point out that weak labor laws are a part of the problem because they prevent the Mexican worker's ability to fight for better pay and conditions. Same goes for here.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There you go again. Do I think Mexico "cares"? No, I don't but that's irrelevant. Again, you take this as a moral play. "Pull yourself up by your bootstraps boy. Its what's best for you."
> 
> Again, I'm saying that Trumps plan would make the immigration issue worse, not better. As in wrecking Mexico's economy would just create more people trying to find a way to eke out a living in the US.
> 
> IF we were serious about permanently dealing with immigration, and I don't think Trump or any of the 1% are serious about doing this, the only long term answer and most cost effective solution is to have good jobs for Mexican workers in Mexico. I don't propose a solution other than to point out that weak labor laws are a part of the problem because they prevent the Mexican worker's ability to fight for better pay and conditions. Same goes for here.


Stop with the "moral" card. I'm not some left wing fanatic who coincides feelings into politics according to what I believe to be right and wrong only. It's also important to consider what works, and what doesn't. Pushing ideology non stop, no matter how big a failure... is liberalism


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Stop with the "moral" card. I'm not some left wing fanatic who coincides feelings into politics according to what I believe to be right and wrong only. It's also important to consider what works, and what doesn't. Pushing ideology non stop, no matter how big a failure... is liberalism


You are so bound up in your right wing ideology and morality, you don't recognize how deeply your ideas are stamped with it. Then you keep telling me that I'm pushing an ideology. All I'm saying is that Trump's ideas on immigration and trade with Mexico would very obviously crash Mexico's economy and would only create a larger pool of people trying to get into the US. This is not a long term solution to immigration. Argue with the facts of the matter if you want, just keep the right wing ideology and morality to yourself. .

Saying things like: "its not our job to take care of Mexico's economy" is exactly what I mean by your right wing morality plays. Of course you can't see that you are spouting ideology and not facts when you say that. Wingnut-speak is what I call it.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are so bound up in your right wing ideology and morality, you don't recognize how deeply your ideas are stamped with it. Then you keep telling me that I'm pushing an ideology. All I'm saying is that Trump's ideas on immigration and trade with Mexico would very obviously crash Mexico's economy and would only create a larger pool of people trying to get into the US. This is not a long term solution to immigration. Argue with the facts of the matter if you want, just keep the right wing ideology and morality to yourself. .
> 
> Saying things like: "its not our job to take care of Mexico's economy" is exactly what I mean by your right wing morality plays. Of course you can't see that you are spouting ideology and not facts when you say that. Wingnut-speak is what I call it.


Your post reminded me of a quote Ronald Reagan once said
"It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.”

My points are not ideological, they are common sensical. Your argument on trade with Mexico, is that they haven't stolen enough of our jobs yet. It's starting to appear there is an ulterior motive in your politics


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2016)

Start arresting these business owners that give all these "stolen" jobs to undocumented workers & I will know you're serious.....until then lol...lol


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Your post reminded me of a quote Ronald Reagan once said
> "It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.”
> 
> My points are not ideological, they are common sensical. Your argument on trade with Mexico, is that they haven't stolen enough of our jobs yet. It's starting to appear there is an ulterior motive in your politics


Nope, I didn't say what you claim at all. I'm saying that Trump's plan for immigration and trade with Mexico would crash their economy and create a large pool of people trying to get into the US. This is not a long term answer to the immigration problem. Argue with this if you like. 

I also recall Reagan saying that he didn't get bogged down in facts when making a decision. As if he was capable of weighing facts for much of his senile presidency. He was the first of the faith based decision making Republican presidents.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

That dumb motherfucker Reagan was a treasure trove of stupidity. 

" Trees cause more pollution than cars"


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Your post reminded me of a quote Ronald Reagan once said
> "It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.”
> 
> My points are not ideological, they are common sensical. Your argument on trade with Mexico, is that they haven't stolen enough of our jobs yet. It's starting to appear there is an ulterior motive in your politics


you poor, scared little crybaby.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, I didn't say what you claim at all. I'm saying that Trump's plan for immigration and trade with Mexico would crash their economy and create a large pool of people trying to get into the US. This is not a long term answer to the immigration problem. Argue with this if you like.
> 
> I also recall Reagan saying that he didn't get bogged down in facts when making a decision. As if he was capable of weighing facts for much of his senile presidency. He was the first of the faith based decision making Republican presidents.


People can't flood in if we build a wall and put sheriff Joe in charge of it. You're forgetting that part of Trumps immigration plan. Trump said he's thinking about using the Vatican wall, as a model for the project. 

If Carter was such a great president, he would have been reelected.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sheriff Joe should be hung from his nuts and beaten to death..another huge turd.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People can't flood in if we build a wall and put sheriff Joe in charge of it. You're forgetting that part of Trumps immigration plan. Trump said he's thinking about using the Vatican wall, as a model for the project.
> 
> If Carter was such a great president, he would have been reelected.


And you talk about spendthrift government,

This wall is going to cost how much? (hint: somewhere around 20 billion USD)
How much will it cost annually to maintain, protect and monitor this wall from the gulf of Mexico to the Pacific Ocean?
How long will it take to build it?
What's the design life?
What would the impact of the wall have on the environment?
Will the cost be worth it?

That wall sounds like a really costly idea. They tried one once in China, you know. It made a great tourist attraction but didn't exactly stop the Mongols for long. 

Trump, tear down that campaign pledge for a wall!


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> And you talk about spendthrift government,
> 
> This wall is going to cost how much? (hint: somewhere around 20 billion USD)
> How much will it cost annually to maintain, protect and monitor this wall from the gulf of Mexico to the Pacific Ocean?
> ...


Trump is a builder. It's what he does. Fast, and cost effectively
If we were discussing Jerry Brown building a bullet train, I'd say hell no. That hasn't got a clue. He reminds me of Bernie


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is a builder. It's what he does. Fast, and cost effectively
> If we were discussing Jerry Brown building a bullet train, I'd say hell no. That hasn't got a clue. He reminds me of Bernie


How much? Come on guy, you are the one claiming to have all knowledge, moral and otherwise.


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is a builder. It's what he does. Fast, and cost effectively
> If we were discussing Jerry Brown building a bullet train, I'd say hell no. That hasn't got a clue. He reminds me of Bernie


You talk in circles and complete nonsense. Seriously, you seem to be frustrated and are resorting to lashing out with anything that comes to mind.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> You talk in circles and complete nonsense. Seriously, you seem to be frustrated and are resorting to lashing out with anything that comes to mind.


What's got your panties in a jimmy?


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> What's got your panties in a jimmy?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> *It's also important to consider what works, and what doesn't. Pushing ideology non stop, no matter how big a failure is...*


Trickle down economics?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Wouldn't YOU also be a criminal?


but not an arsonist or a murderer.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> You've clearly stated that creating more poor creates more crime. So, were you lying then or lying now?


could you post the quote, to refresh my memory.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> taxes arent due till april 15th i think.


One of Obama's unemployed ^


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> All I'm saying is that Trump's ideas on immigration and trade with Mexico would very obviously crash Mexico's economy.....


Maybe, maybe not. Not that it's at all possible, but Mexico is a thorn in our side and should pay for the wall and any other financial encumbrance America feels.

We are (were) a sovereign nation.


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

see4 said:


>


 Fits the lefties in this thread perfect.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is a builder. It's what he does. Fast, and cost effectively
> If we were discussing Jerry Brown building a bullet train, I'd say hell no. That hasn't got a clue. He reminds me of Bernie


Yep, and a real organizer. I don't like the guy but I have to admit, he is amazing. A FRESH, well dressed First Lady would be refreshing too. 



versus this for the next 4 years?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 25, 2016)

GOP goes from 40% Hispanic vote in 2004 to 15% in 2016, while number of Hispanic voters explodes. again, can't win U.S. elections that way


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Minority basketball players targeted with racist ‘Trump’ chants at Iowa high school*
_http://www.rawstory.com/2016/02/minority-basketball-players-targeted-with-racist-trump-chants-at-iowa-high-school/#.Vs8XvZ7zn4k.twitter_


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

Trump is going to take Florida and Texas.. Not sure how Rubio n Cruz can even keep this charade going after Tuesday.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

https://t.co/LPxUDUXOLO


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yep, and a real organizer. I don't like the guy but I have to admit, he is amazing. A FRESH, well dressed First Lady would be refreshing too.
> 
> View attachment 3616445
> 
> ...


This was worthy of a repost. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> This was worthy of a repost. TRUMP!


she looks like she might be one of Bernie's porn models....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

I believe trump is rich like Kanye West......with other peoples money


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> she looks like she might be one of Bernie's porn models....


Maybe on Bernie's lap top. That would be the closest he would ever get . TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

That ought to really pull in the bible voters....


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yep, and a real organizer. I don't like the guy but I have to admit, he is amazing. A FRESH, well dressed First Lady would be refreshing too.
> 
> View attachment 3616445
> 
> ...







So you break Bernie's balls about writing provocative material but support a soft core porn actress for first lady? 

Just how hard did that mule kick you in the head when you were a boy?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> So you break Bernie's balls about writing provocative material but support a soft core porn actress for first lady?
> 
> Just how hard did that mule kick you in the head when you were a boy?


or his dumb Texas ass did shrooms out of the cow shit that covers Texas


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yep, and a real organizer. I don't like the guy but I have to admit, he is amazing. A FRESH, well dressed First Lady would be refreshing too.
> 
> View attachment 3616445
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to another four years where you whine about what the Democratic party's President did.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm looking forward to another four years where you whine about what the Democratic party's President did.


Guaranteed they'll still be blaming Obama too, which'll be great considering these are the same doofus' that cry foul anytime W. get's brought up


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Did you clean your hands before typing ? TRUMP!


Why would I have to ? You're the only one that would jack off to that, seeing how fat and unattractive your wife is. By the way what does your wife do for a living anyway...besides eat.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why would I have to ? You're the only one that would jack off to that, seeing how fat and unattractive your wife is. By the way what does your wife do for a living anyway...besides eat.


So now you are a magic man that can see through my lap top like a super friend of a super hero. If you can really see that good what color is my wives hair? If you can't answer that the rest of what you said is going to down grade your diploma again. Right now you really can't afford many more down grades or you will have to go back to school for new paper work. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So now you are a magic man that can see through my lap top like a super friend of a super hero. If you can really see that good what color is my wives hair? If you can't answer that the rest of what you said is going to down grade your diploma again. Right now you really can't afford many more down grades or you will have to go back to school for new paper work. TRUMP!


I guess you don't want to answer what your wife does for a living. I guess it's nothing but eat


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I believe trump is rich like Kanye West......with other peoples money


That turd says in a Tweet:
_I write this to you my brothers while still 53 million dollars in personal debt... Please pray we overcome... This is my true heart...

— KANYE WEST (@kanyewest) February 14, 2016_

That piece of narcisstic shit is a legend in his own mind. In debt? He's got about as much integrity as Hillary.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess you don't want to answer what your wife does for a living. I guess it's nothing but eat


What, your wife has got to eat too. You need to pay attention, for years and years I have stated that my wife works for our company. She was the secretary but now she is VP. She has an executive position like any small S corp family business. Does your wife wash other peoples cloths like you do? TRUMP!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> This was worthy of a repost. TRUMP!


If you had to vote for the best looking woman wearing a sleeveless dress, who would it be? Ms. Trump, or Ms. Obama?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Nice, thanks! (It's understandable that gays would be turned off.)


Sorry guy I want my First Lady with her clothes the fuck on. Mrs Tramp


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Nice, thanks! (It's understandable that gays would be turned off.)


LOL dude, _you're the one_ talking about sleeveless dresses, me thinks _you_ might have a few of those latent homosexual desires stirring around lately what with Trump all over your TV 24/7


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Nice, thanks! (It's understandable that gays would be turned off.)


Well that answered my question if Londons wife ate food. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What, your wife has got to eat too. You need to pay attention, for years and years I have stated that my wife works for our company. She was the secretary but now she is VP. She has an executive position like any small S corp family business. Does your wife wash other peoples cloths like you do? TRUMP!


So basically you had to give your wife a job, so she can feel like she is doing something. Does she sometimes help you catch the crabs as well ? How much of your profits does she eat ?
My wife is a Nurse Anesthetist. Look it up, because I'm sure you are clueless as to what it is.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LOL dude, _you're the one_ talking about sleeveless dresses, me thinks _you_ might have a few of those latent homosexual desires stirring around lately what with Trump all over your TV 24/7


He does his household chores in a dress


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So basically you had to give your wife a job, so she can feel like she is doing something. Does she sometimes help you catch the crabs as well ? How much of your profits does she eat ?
> My wife is a Nurse Anesthetist. Look it up, because I'm sure you are clueless as to what it is.


Why do you think women can't do a good job? You need to kick start them papers boy. You have a food fetish with women for some reason. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Why do you think women can't do a good job? You need to kick start them papers boy. You have a food fetish with women for some reason. TRUMP!


Damn you stupid. How does that reply pertain to what we talking about. I'm saying your fat ass wife does nothing but eat and you had to give her a job, so she can feel like she is actually doing something. Now try again with a comeback.
I had to give my wife nothing. She went out and got it on her own. Very successful women, that makes me proud to call her wife.
Did your wife at least finish high-school...unlike you. I'm sure she did because they served lunch everyday.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Damn you stupid. How does that reply pertain to what we talking about. I'm saying your fat ass wife does nothing but eat and you had to give her a job, so she can feel like she is actually doing something. Now try again with a comeback.
> I had to give my wife nothing. She went out and got it on her own. Very successful women, that makes me proud to call her wife.
> Did your wife at least finish high-school...unlike you. I'm sure she did because they served lunch everyday.


You sure like to try and shit on women for a paper packer. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You sure like to try and shit on women for a paper packer. TRUMP!


wow just dumb you are.
su esposa es una puta codiciosos grasa


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> wow just dumb you are.
> su esposa es una puta codiciosos grasa


Did you just say, "the wall is big and beautiful" ? TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Did you just say, "the wall is big and beautiful" ? TRUMP!


Well I did say something was big.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Well I did say something was big.


Great, at least we all got the big part. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Great, at least we all got the big part. TRUMP!


LOL yeah you sure did.
su esposa chupa grande y gordo pene de ballena


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> LOL yeah you sure did.
> su esposa chupa grande y gordo pene de ballena


You must be in the slobber stage now. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You must be in the slobber stage now. TRUMP!


tonto sin educación


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> tonto sin educación


Your wife is in a good position to help you put a needle in that thing and relive the swelling. TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 25, 2016)

I knew she looked familiar.......evolution.......






 ........ellipses.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> If you had to vote for the best looking woman wearing a sleeveless dress, who would it be? Ms. Trump, or Ms. Obama?


I like that dress.


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sorry guy I want my First Lady with her clothes the fuck on. Mrs Tramp


That's the stark difference between knuckle draggers and intellects. Knuckle draggers care about looks and feelings, intellects are concerned about logic, reason and facts. People like nitro, Oddball and NLSX, will never "get it". They are only ever concerned about themselves and live in such a tiny bubble that has no basis in reason, that they will never contemplate the bigger picture. Ever.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> What's so funny?





Not GOP said:


> .....lol..... what are we laughing about?



Here's a life lesson for you, young man. When everyone around you is laughing, and you don't know why, they are laughing at you.


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

Holy cow. I just read The Donald's "positions" on his campaigning site; https://www.donaldjtrump.com/

That dude is honest to god, genuinely, a total fucking nut job. He is so out of touch with reality, it's almost humorous.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> That dude is honest to god, genuinely, a total fucking nut job. He is so out of touch with reality, it's almost humorous.


Hmmm, that's just like the Trump supporters! 

And I don't think it's humorous, I think it's pathetic.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Hmmm, that's just like the Trump supporters!
> 
> And I don't think it's humorous, I think it's pathetic.


Hi Rolli, how you doing? I guess you are not laughing anymore. TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> That's the stark difference between knuckle draggers and intellects. Knuckle draggers care about looks and feelings, intellects are concerned about logic, reason and facts. People like nitro, Oddball and NLSX, will never "get it". They are only ever concerned about themselves and live in such a tiny bubble that has no basis in reason, that they will never contemplate the bigger picture. Ever.


 You live in a small world and look for the big picture,......Why would anyone go that way ?

Is there someone else running that has no political past or political affiliation ? Maybe you can provide a different choice ?

It`s a small world but I wouldn`t want to paint it.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 25, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Is there someone else running that has no political past or political affiliation ? Maybe you can provide a different choice ?


Oh man, if you think Trump doesn't have any political past or political affiliation I have some magic beans to sell you.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Here's a life lesson for you, young man. When everyone around you is laughing, and you don't know why, they are laughing at you.


I already knew what they meant. Some people don't think Trump is going to release his Trump plans, but it's not true.
It can be difficult to get elaboration out of some people. For instance, look at this



see4 said:


> Holy cow. I just read The Donald's "positions" on his campaigning site; https://www.donaldjtrump.com/
> 
> That dude is honest to god, genuinely, a total fucking nut job. He is so out of touch with reality, it's almost humorous.


People complain that Trump is egotistical, and can't wait to gloat,
but then those same people don't believe Trump will release his tax documents.
The two don't add up.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

"One of my businesses, is worth more than Mitt Romney"

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/politics/reality-check/2015/06/03/donald-trump-mitt-romney-gucci-claim-true/28443013/


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I already knew what they meant. Some people don't think Trump is going to release his Trump plans, but it's not true.
> It can be difficult to get elaboration out of some people. For instance, look at this
> 
> 
> ...


when do you think he will release his taxes ?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> when do you think he will release his taxes ?


When they are ready. He's running for president, so everything will be quadruple checked for accuracy.

Also, you can say it's wrong (and probably will) but it's a political stradegy to delay filing with Obama's IRS. There will absolutely without a doubt be several audits, followed by emotional attacks from liberals.

Is Hillary going to release her taxes? If so, when?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When they are ready. He's running for president, so everything will be quadruple checked for accuracy.
> 
> Also, you can say it's wrong (and probably will) but it's a political stradegy to delay filing with Obama's IRS. There will absolutely without a doubt be several audits, followed by emotional attacks from liberals.
> 
> Is Hillary going to release her taxes? If so, when?


we not talking this years taxes. We talking last year and priors. They should already be done and ready.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 25, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Here's a life lesson for you, young man. When everyone around you is laughing, and you don't know why, they are laughing at you.


if your insecure.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> if your insecure.


That's true. Possibly paranoid as well


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> we not talking this years taxes. We talking last year and priors. They should already be done and ready.


You want to see past years taxes? It would be a stack of papers taller than the Vatican wall


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You want to see past years taxes? It would be a stack of papers taller than the Vatican wall


Dude stop making excuse for Trump.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 25, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh man, if you think Trump doesn't have any political past or political affiliation I have some magic beans to sell you.



I kinda meant people that are pulling his political strings as in Favors owed....Did you forget Trump kicked the door, took over ?

Did you forget leverage ? Wait, you think he had permission to run, don`t you ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 25, 2016)

I kinda think Donald woke one day and said,..."I`m gonna run for President"...and not,..... worked his way through a system none of us can stand just to get an OK to run.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Dude stop making excuse for Trump.


You didn't answer my question Romney. When will Hillary be releasing her tax records?


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> if your insecure.


*you're


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You didn't answer my question Romney. When will Hillary be releasing her tax filings?




Been there, done that.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

Trump will release his tax records when the IRS Obama audit is over. That makes perfect sense to me, but not if you're a Democrat


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You didn't answer my question Romney. When will Hillary be releasing her tax records?


Your youth and ignorance is showing. Hillary has already released her taxes, please pay attention to what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> al tonto de comprender mi perra.
> 
> sure [/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

He doesn't, he barely understands English


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3616961
> 
> Been there, done that.


http://www.politifact.com/wisconsin/statements/2015/apr/20/reince-priebus/hillary-clinton-took-money-kings-four-countries-go/


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> http://www.politifact.com/wisconsin/statements/2015/apr/20/reince-priebus/hillary-clinton-took-money-kings-four-countries-go/


Sigh.

You asked whether Hillary Clinton would release her taxes.
I showed you she has, dating back all the way to 1977.
And you provide some unsubstantiated opinion article as rebuttal.

So when do we plan on getting Trump's tax returns?


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> http://www.politifact.com/wisconsin/statements/2015/apr/20/reince-priebus/hillary-clinton-took-money-kings-four-countries-go/


lol. I just read that article. Written almost 1 year ago.



Turns out, it was settled, according to the "researchers", and the foundation was receiving the money, not Hillary directly.

Nice try. But no.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> You asked whether Hillary Clinton would release her taxes.
> I showed you she has, dating back all the way to 1977.
> ...


I don't like how Hillary's foundation is accepting donations from foreign interests. Especially from middle eastern countries that refuse equal rights to women. Hillary pays men on her staff more than women. Hillary has been known to attack women who claim to have been raped. She doesn't stand for women's rights at all, only her own self interests.

Trump will release his taxes when the Obama audit is over. When Obama is done looking into Trump, the documents will be released


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

Karma is a bitch. She always slaps you in the face when least expecting it


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I don't like how Hillary's foundation is accepting donations from foreign interests. Especially from middle eastern countries that refuse equal rights to women. Hillary pays men on her staff more than women. Hillary has been known to attack women who claim to have been raped. She doesn't stand for women's rights at all, only her own self interests.
> 
> Trump will release his taxes when the Obama audit is over. When Obama is done looking into Trump, the documents will be released


Hey, no need to convince me about Hillary. I'm not voting for her on the account she is anti-gun and anti-marihuana.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> Hey, no need to convince me about Hillary. I'm not voting for her on the account she is anti-gun and anti-marihuana.


OK then. I guess that means you'll be a Trump supporter, just as soon as he shares his tax info.

Let me ask you a question. Which do you believe is more telling, Trump releasing his tax records, or him disclosing all of his financials? ( 6 months ago)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2016)

Wasnt the debate tonight amazing.!? 
I was so impressed with Trump. 
He was really brilliant and really showed me morphing a different level of intelligence. 
Kasik really stepped it up, i was really impressed with him as well. 
It was really wild for Donald to let us know that Rubio was sweating so prufusely up there. 
Rubio is finished, he looked really bad.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wasnt the debate tonight amazing.!?
> I was so impressed with Trump.
> He was really brilliant and really showed me morphing a different level of intelligence.
> Kasik really stepped it up, i was really impressed with him as well.
> ...


What a clown show......hysterical to watch......nothing presidential on that stage


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> OK then. I guess that means you'll be a Trump supporter, just as soon as he shares his tax info.
> 
> Let me ask you a question. Which do you believe is more telling, Trump releasing his tax records, or him disclosing all of his financials? ( 6 months ago)


I won't vote for Trump because he is anti-marihuana and anti-inclusion. The idea that he can build a 2,000 mile wall is just stupid. The fact that he thinks its ok to incite violence is just stupid.

Personally I don't care about candidate's financial history, just as long as they haven't cheated the system.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> I won't vote for Trump because he is anti-marihuana and anti-inclusion. The idea that he can build a 2,000 mile wall is just stupid. The fact that he thinks its ok to incite violence is just stupid.
> 
> Personally I don't care about candidate's financial history, just as long as they haven't cheated the system.


trump is a "business man"....of course he's cheated the system.....it's what they do


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> What a clown show......hysterical to watch......nothing presidential on that stage


Why not JJ? 
For me, Trump showed me a confidence and intellegence that might be nessesary to help make some very important world wide relashionships towards Peace and turning our economy around. Werent you impressed with him mentioning Peace being the most amazing accomplishment he could ever achieve? I loved his confidence and more direct answers this evening!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> I won't vote for Trump because he is anti-marihuana and anti-inclusion. The idea that he can build a 2,000 mile wall is just stupid. The fact that he thinks its ok to incite violence is just stupid.
> 
> Personally I don't care about candidate's financial history, just as long as they haven't cheated the system.


Trump doesn't cheat the system. He makes deals. That's what he does.

You're wrong again, Lil buddy bro...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Why not JJ?
> For me, Trump showed me a confidence and intellegence that might be nessesary to help make some very important world wide relashionships towards Peace and turning our economy around. Werent you impressed with him mentioning Peace being the most amazing accomplishment he could ever achieve? I loved his confidence and more direct answers this evening!


trump is not a sound minded person. Most of his ideas are discriminatory & to divisive for a president


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump doesn't cheat the system. He makes deals. That's what he does.
> 
> You're wrong again Lil buddy bro...


You can call it what ever you want.....he's a sleazy snake oil salesman. Full of himself & hot air...nothing more


----------



## alaskachic (Feb 25, 2016)

Perhaps however he's still leading in polls. I like how he feels about the US making China rich! Not goodafter all they are communist.


----------



## alaskachic (Feb 25, 2016)

China is buddying up with Russia not good. Who next north Korea? Omg can you imagine all 3 united damn!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> *Perhaps however he's still leading in polls*. I like how he feels about the US making China rich! Not goodafter all they are communist.


That's a pretty damning statement on America.... Do you really think the majority of voters will vote for him?....really?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's a pretty damning statement on America.... Do you really think the majority of voters will vote for him?....really?





doublejj said:


> You can call it what ever you want.....he's a sleazy snake oil salesman. Full of himself & hot air...nothing more


Substance. You've gotta give me substance. Emotion isn't enough


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Substance. You've gotta give me substance. Emotion isn't enough


trump doesn't represent the views of most americans....he offers nothing to attract women/Hispanic/black voters......if your not rich & white, he doesn't represent you


----------



## alaskachic (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't know trump is a loose mouth. I get all that. I feel like oh no trumps at it again. Hard to say a non polititions never made it this far. As I shake my head. There all squirrelly to me! Honestly I no trust any of them! AK only has one electoral vote our low population. I no vote feel like no matter anyway


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2016)

im a women, i dont have a problem with him at all.
I loved his ballsy demenour, like when he said he wanted to punch that heckler. and that guys needs to be carried out in a stretcher. hes got a cool old school style. And i believe that if any of those Black Lives matter protestors got in his face ( like they did with Bernie and Hillary < he would punch them in the face like they should be..


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump doesn't cheat the system. He makes deals. That's what he does.
> 
> You're wrong again, Lil buddy bro...


He think's medical marihuana is a "really big thing", he thinks medical should be legal, and then he wants it left up to the states.

Better luck next time. I realize you got all excited that you may have been able to prove me wrong, but nope. Trump even said it himself, leave it up to the states. He's not pro-marihuana.

He is on record stating that he uses the tax code and takes advantage of the tax loopholes. The same one's he claims he will close.

Is that substance enough for you?

You really need to read and watch your sources before your copy and paste.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump doesn't represent the views of most americans....he offers nothing to attract women/Hispanic/black voters......if your not rich & white, he doesn't represent you


Terrible. Obama would be ashamed. You will never be skilled in the art of rhetoric. I could have heard that watching Telemundo


----------



## alaskachic (Feb 25, 2016)

Trumpo should get hi. Needs to get hi. Hey one of you cool older cats make a new strain- description- a tall pheno with fat white buds with a washed out orange look! Requires a lot of attention, tends to get out of control!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im a women, i dont have a problem with him at all.
> I loved his ballsy demenour, like when he said he wanted to punch that heckler. and that guys needs to be carried out in a stretcher. hes got a cool old school style. And i believe that if any of those Black Lives matter protestors got in his face ( like they did with Bernie and Hillary < he would punch them in the face like they should be..


I don't think trump carries the woman vote.....womans issues are at the forefront of most women voters, trump fails on womens issues. I would be showing NO respect for my wife or sister if I voted for trump. He is wrong on too many levels....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Terrible. Obama would be ashamed. *You will never skilled in the art of rhetoric*. I could have heard that watching Telemundo


no you & trump have me beat at that.....


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

Trump is most likely to win the Hispanic vote among Republican candidates; raking in 46% support in Nevada

He almost wins every demographic.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I don't think trump carries the woman vote.....womans issues are at the forefront of most women voters, trump fails on womens issues. I would be showing NO respect for my wife or sister if I voted for trump. He is wrong on too many levels....


Trump has many women executives, and pays them very well. More than a lot of men.

Men who worked under Hillary when she was secretary of state were paid much more than women.
The pattern I see with Hillary still continues, it's ongoing.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is most likely to win the Hispanic vote among Republican candidates; raking in 46% support in Nevada
> 
> He almost wins every demographic.


But the republicans need swing voters to win & the RNC knows it....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump has many women exexutives, and pays them very well. More than a lot of men.
> 
> Men who worked under Hillary when she was secretary of state were paid much more than women.
> The pattern I see with Hillary still continues, it's ongoing.


he's not carrying many woman voters.....and I think there is a good reason for it.....just listen to him


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> But the republicans need swing voters to win & the RNC knows it....


Again. You don't see huge new turnouts in Democrat primaries. They are instead attending the Republican primaries, which are at an all time high. Goodbye Democrats, hello new Republicans showing up to vote Trump by the droves


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Again. You don't see huge new turnouts in Democrat primaries. They are instead attending the Republican primaries, which are at an all time high. Goodbye Democrats, hello new Republicans showing up to vote Trump by the droves


Well the country will deserve what they get then. I'm old & have lived a good life already, but I think of the children & it makes me sad. A republican win would set the country back decades & I will never live long enough to see it return to glory...


----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)

America.land of the free.According to your bank balance.
Trump-lets punch everyone in the face.Then lets think about who we can bomb.
Yee haaaar!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Again. You don't see huge new turnouts in Democrat primaries. They are instead attending the Republican primaries, which are at an all time high. Goodbye Democrats, hello new Republicans showing up to vote Trump by the droves


Why do all national polls show a democratic win over Trump regardless of the democratic nominee? 

Why do all national polls show independents overwhelmingly voting democratic? 

And if you think Trump will take the minority/latino vote over the Dem candidate, you're dreaming (has that happened since the civil rights movement?). Minorities don't vote republican and Trump hates Mexicans


----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im a women, i dont have a problem with him at all.
> I loved his ballsy demenour, like when he said he wanted to punch that heckler. and that guys needs to be carried out in a stretcher. hes got a cool old school style. And i believe that if any of those Black Lives matter protestors got in his face ( like they did with Bernie and Hillary < he would punch them in the face like they should be..


Cool old school style,eh.Thats the one where you fuck women half your age,and treat everyone like a piece of garbage.
Trump may be a good Orator.So was Hitler.You like MR HITLER?The germans did, untill the world started dropping bombs on them.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

sherman tank said:


> Cool old school style,eh.Thats the one where you fuck women half your age,and treat everyone like a piece of garbage.
> Trump may be a good Orator.So was Hitler.You like MR HITLER?The germans did, untill the world started dropping bombs on them.


"*Noam Chomsky said the social conditions that are driving voters to Donald Trump also explain the rise of fascist leaders such as Adolf Hitler.*

The famed linguist and political scientist discussed the presidential election in a recent interview with Alternet, where he was asked to explain Trump’s growing popularity with Republican voters.

“Fear, along with the breakdown of society during the neoliberal period,” Chomsky said. “People feel isolated, helpless, victim of powerful forces that they do not understand and cannot influence.”

He said economic uncertainty and a loss of social cohesion had also fueled the rise of fascism in the last century — but he cautioned that some current conditions were even worse.

“It’s interesting to compare the situation in the ‘30s, which I’m old enough to remember,” Chomsky said. “Objectively, poverty and suffering were far greater. But even among poor working people and the unemployed, there was a sense of hope that is lacking now, in large part because of the growth of a militant labor movement and also the existence of political organizations outside the mainstream.”

Chomsky traced echoes of that era in Sen. Bernie Sanders’ campaign, describing the presidential candidate as “an honest and decent New Deal Democrat.”

“The fact that (he is) regarded as ‘extreme’ is a comment on the shift to the right of the whole political spectrum during the neoliberal period,” Chomsky said."

http://www.rawstory.com/2016/02/chomsky-trumps-rise-fueled-by-same-societal-breakdown-that-birthed-hitler/


----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)

Interesting post angry panda.Sorry i wasnt given a "like' option.I was surprised earlier when someone mentioned George Orwell.
Now we have.Chomsky Marx and Kant.
Its good that people can make some input which is relevant.and,informed(.Informed by history that is.)

On the other hand.there will always those who speak with their mouths,not their hearts or minds. Such a person may be good at 
holding Donald trumps jacket while he is busy punching people in the face.

Old School.punch someone in the face and hide behind your bodyguard.
New school.Take a low solid stance and hit them hard an inch below the solar plexus with the heel of you hand-watch them melt.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I don't think trump carries the woman vote.....womans issues are at the forefront of most women voters, trump fails on womens issues. I would be showing NO respect for my wife or sister if I voted for trump. He is wrong on too many levels....


I am endlessly amused at a guy that wants to tell me what women are thinking... Seriously?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Again. You don't see huge new turnouts in Democrat primaries. They are instead attending the Republican primaries, which are at an all time high. Goodbye Democrats, hello new Republicans showing up to vote Trump by the droves


yes but do your homework and you will see that Dems low turnout still beats Repukes highs. In Nevada 75,000 Repukes turned out to vote compared to only 80,000 Dems. That's high for Republicans, but low for Dems...but Dems still had more. Great thing about numbers is they don't lie.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am endlessly amused at a guy that wants to tell me what women are thinking... Seriously?


Hell you got Uncle Ben telling you us what dress women should wear. Guess it is a Texas thing for him


----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am endlessly amused at a guy that wants to tell me what women are thinking... Seriously?


He must have crystal balls.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So basically you had to give your wife a job, so she can feel like she is doing something. Does she sometimes help you catch the crabs as well ? How much of your profits does she eat ?
> My wife is a Nurse Anesthetist. Look it up, because I'm sure you are clueless as to what it is.


Only a "nurse"? She couldn't cut it thru the schooling, residency and such to become a full fledged doctor? Here in the states a physicican *Anesthesiologist *(I see someone never got out of primary school & learned to spell) has to be a doctor to practice.

There you have folks, U.K.'s dumb downed health system at your service, hah!  No wonder so many are lost on a U.K. operating table. 

And if someone needs a major brain surgery there's plenty of Muslims around willing to do the hack.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

I've noticed one thing in particular reading all these threads and the posts inside them. It seems in general that people with such liberal views are very intolerant of the views of anyone else, and seem to hold a very pessimistic outlook on life in general. People who seem to have a strong faith in their lives tend to be happier,more well rounded people who are more content with their families,their work, and life itself.


----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Only a "nurse"? Could not cut it thru the schooling, residency and such to become a doctor? Here in the states an anesthetist has to a doctor.
> 
> There you have folks, U.K.'s dumb downed health system at your service, hah! No wonder so many are lost on a U.K. operating table.
> 
> And if someone needs a major brain surgery there's plenty of Muslims around willing to do the hack.


I think you mean dumbed down-you thicky.How many are lost on UK operating theatres-you dont have a clue i bet.
Got any more racist remarks against Muslims.Racist AND ignorant-way to go dip----!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Is Hillary going to release her taxes? If so, when?


You mean the folks that were broke when they left the White House? Man, that would be an eye opener - all the Wall Street disclosures, 600K speaking engagements.....donations from rogue nations into the Clinton foundation's "charity". 

Won't get much from Sanders since the bum never had an income until he was 40!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Your youth and ignorance is showing. Hillary has already released her taxes, please pay attention to what the fuck is going on.


Of course she has. And she never had top secret emails on her personal server either.

dumb..........


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Only a "nurse"? Could not cut it thru the schooling, residency and such to become a doctor? Here in the states an anesthetist has to a doctor.
> 
> There you have folks, U.K.'s dumb downed health system at your service, hah! No wonder so many are lost on a U.K. operating table.
> 
> And if someone needs a major brain surgery there's plenty of Muslims around willing to do the hack.


Once again your stupidity shows, In the USA ( in which we live stupid) you don't have to be a doctor. You have to be a licensed RN with a BS to be accepted into the Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist (CRNA) program, in which you then will earn your Masters ( MSN). All in all it took her about 8 1/2 years to accomplish, but now enjoys a salary of 151,000 a year. Do you enjoy being stupid and wrong.

http://www.allnursingschools.com/nursing-careers/article/become-nurse-anesthetist/


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I've noticed one thing in particular reading all these threads and the posts inside them. It seems in general that people with such liberal views are very intolerant of the views of anyone else, and seem to hold a very pessimistic outlook on life in general. People who seem to have a strong faith in their lives tend to be happier,more well rounded people who are more content with their families,their work, and life itself.


So tea baggers are the happy, tolerant people?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You mean the folks that were broke when they left the White House? Man, that would be an eye opener - all the Wall Street disclosers, 600K speaking engagements.....donations from rogue nations into the Clinton foundation's "charity".
> 
> Won't get much from Sanders since the bum never had an income until he was 40!


again you show how dumb and wrong you can be. Hillary has already released her taxes.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So tea baggers are the happy, tolerant people?


People of faith, no matter what that faith may be, are just happier more well rounded people who look at life with an optimistic view. People who constantly look for every injustice in life whether real or imagined seem to be general pessimist who look for the wrongs in life instead of all the good things that our country has to offer.


----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)

Actually ,the nurses in the UK are better than most Doctors-Also i have never had an Asian/Muslim doctor.I would imagine 
an american brain-surgeon would have a hard job even finding a brain.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

sherman tank said:


> Actually ,the nurses in the UK are better than most Doctors-Also i have never had an Asian/Muslim doctor.I would imagine
> an american brain-surgeon would have a hard job even finding a brain.


So you admit to having crappy doctors... It's ok, we knew that already ;]


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

sherman tank said:


> Actually ,the nurses in the UK are better than most Doctors-Also i have never had an Asian/Muslim doctor.I would imagine
> an american brain-surgeon would have a hard job even finding a brain.


Tell Ben Carson that.


----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Once again your stupidity shows, In the USA ( in which we live stupid) you don't have to be a doctor. You have to be a licensed RN with a BS to be accepted into the Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist (CRNA) program, in which you then will earn your Masters ( MSN). All in all it took her about 8 1/2 years to accomplish, but now enjoys a salary of 151,000 a year. Do you enjoy being stupid and wrong.
> 
> http://www.allnursingschools.com/nursing-careers/article/become-nurse-anesthetist/


Ha ha,You made that fool look like a super-fool.Kudos- and bravo to nurses everywhere.


----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you admit to having crappy doctors... It's ok, we knew that already ;]


Yes,we have crap doctors-Loads of other crap too!


----------



## sherman tank (Feb 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Tell Ben Carson that.


Tell him yourself,im busy.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> People of faith, no matter what that faith may be, are just happier more well rounded people who look at life with an optimistic view. People who constantly look for every injustice in life whether real or imagined seem to be general pessimist who look for the wrongs in life instead of all the good things that our country has to offer.


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

sherman tank said:


> Tell him yourself,im busy.


I don't think your too busy if your browsing a growforum at 8:30 e.s.t.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You didn't answer the question.


I did answer the question. U just can't seem to understand the answer


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I did answer the question. U just can't seem to understand the answer


Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Once again your stupidity shows, In the USA ( in which we live stupid) you don't have to be a doctor. You have to be a licensed RN with a BS to be accepted into the Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist (CRNA) program, in which you then will earn your Masters ( MSN). All in all it took her about 8 1/2 years to accomplish, but now enjoys a salary of 151,000 a year. Do you enjoy being stupid and wrong.
> 
> http://www.allnursingschools.com/nursing-careers/article/become-nurse-anesthetist/


I could really care less, just having some fun. Liberals don't have a good sense of humor. Gotta be their state of depression.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> People who constantly look for every injustice in life whether real or imagined seem to be general pessimist who look for the wrongs in life instead of all the good things that our country has to offer.


I have probably been posting longer in pot forums than any member at RIU and most other pot forums, with the exception of @potroast....... but he doesn't count. He never learned that a Republican is a democrat that finally grew up. 

One thing in common over a decade of observation I've noticed about most pot forum members - they're usually clinically depressed, more so if engrained in liberal ideology which is usually the case. It shows in their constant "woe is me" posts, the pity parties........always blaming the other fella for their lack of drive. Makes sense because chronic pot use DOES lead to depression and a lack of drive, ambition (or vice versa). Common theme with depressives is they have little ambition. If temporary, it can be corrected. If long term it can be dangerous.

Uncle Ben


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3616961
> 
> Been there, done that.


And if you trust that the Clintons' IRS returns are credible, I've got some beachfront property in........

They're the biggest cheats in the nation.


----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> And if you trust that the Clintons' IRS returns are credible, I've got some beachfront property in........
> 
> They're the biggest cheats in the nation.


It was IRS audited dumbass.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

see4 said:


> It was IRS audited dumbass.


It was the IRS Obama suck ups who went after non-profit conservative groups. 

That's about as funny as Obama recently allowing Iran to audit their own plutonium enrichment programs.

fool


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I have probably been posting longer in pot forums than any member at RIU and most other pot forums, with the exception of @potroast....... but he doesn't count. He never learned that a Republican is a democrat that finally grew up.
> 
> One thing in common over a decade of observation I've noticed about most pot forum members - they're usually clinically depressed, more so if engrained in liberal ideology which is usually the case. It shows in their constant "woe is me" posts, the pity parties........always blaming the other fella for their lack of drive. Makes sense because chronic pot use DOES lead to depression and a lack of drive, ambition (or vice versa). Common theme with depressives is they have little ambition. If temporary, it can be corrected. If long term it can be dangerous.
> 
> Uncle Ben


Even too much of a good thing can be bad thing. Too many people today think they are entitled to all of life's rewards just because they were born in a country where all the perks of life are within reach. They forget all the hard work and sacrifices of all the generations before us that have put us in the position to make the most or least of our lives, they would rather complain about everything than actually do .


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I have probably been posting longer in pot forums than any member at RIU and most other pot forums, with the exception of @potroast....... but he doesn't count. He never learned that a Republican is a democrat that finally grew up.
> 
> One thing in common over a decade of observation I've noticed about most pot forum members - they're usually clinically depressed, more so if engrained in liberal ideology which is usually the case. It shows in their constant "woe is me" posts, the pity parties........always blaming the other fella for their lack of drive. Makes sense because chronic pot use DOES lead to depression and a lack of drive, ambition (or vice versa). Common theme with depressives is they have little ambition. If temporary, it can be corrected. If long term it can be dangerous.
> 
> Uncle Ben





You didn't post in the politics section til a few years ago.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am endlessly amused at a guy that wants to tell me what women are thinking... Seriously?


do you know any women?......seriously?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah, the Clintons' are as honest as the day is long:

_"The returns do show some financial tactics that could draw criticism. They reveal that Hillary Clinton used a limited liability company — ZFS Holdings, LLC — to receive her speech income and royalties from her books. Delaware state records show ZFS was created in February, 2013, just eight days after Clinton stepped down as secretary of state and began making paid speeches. 

Bill Clinton’s use of a similar entity for his speech and business income drew press attention earlier this year because of concern about so-called “shell” or “pass-through” companies being used to shield income from taxation. 

The Clintons gave just over $3 million to *charity in 2014, about 11 percent of their overall income. Almost all of it was directed into a family foundation *which doles out money to other charities and is separate from the better-known Clinton Foundation, a global charity they started." _
http://www.politico.com/story/2015/07/hillary-clinton-releases-eight-years-of-tax-returns-120882


----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> It was the IRS Obama suck ups who went after non-profit conservative groups.
> 
> That's about as funny as Obama recently allowing Iran to audit their own plutonium enrichment programs.
> 
> fool


You considering me a fool, is a complement.

I would be VERY concerned if you thought anything I said made sense to you.

You live in a bubble world only you can understand.


----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> _"The returns do show some financial tactics that could draw criticism. They reveal that Hillary Clinton used a limited liability company — ZFS Holdings, LLC — to receive her speech income and royalties from her books. Delaware state records show ZFS was created in February, 2013, just eight days after Clinton stepped down as secretary of state and began making paid speeches. _


Yea, that's how Corp-to-Corp contracts work dipshit. It is very common practice. I have a corp-to-corp sole proprietorship that is an LLC, it's also a DBA in 3 other states.

Education has failed you. Badly.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> do you know any women?......seriously?


I know plenty. Are you gonna tell me what they think again?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I know plenty. Are you gonna tell me what they think again?


ask them......


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 26, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY IN ONE HOUR!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-forth-worth-tx/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2016)

Its really awesome that Trump is getting so many people that have never been involved in politics out and voting and engaged!


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 26, 2016)

see4 said:


> You considering me a fool, is a complement.
> 
> I would be VERY concerned if you thought anything I said made sense to you.
> 
> You live in a bubble world only you can understand.


*compliment. 

Your foolishness needs no additional complement, it is pristine.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Its really awesome that Trump is getting so many people that have never been involved in politics out and voting and engaged!


He's sure going to bring a lot of democrats out to vote if he gets the nom....


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I have probably been posting longer in pot forums than any member at RIU and most other pot forums, with the exception of @potroast....... but he doesn't count. He never learned that a Republican is a democrat that finally grew up.
> 
> One thing in common over a decade of observation I've noticed about most pot forum members - they're usually clinically depressed, more so if engrained in liberal ideology which is usually the case. It shows in their constant "woe is me" posts, the pity parties........always blaming the other fella for their lack of drive. Makes sense because chronic pot use DOES lead to depression and a lack of drive, ambition (or vice versa). Common theme with depressives is they have little ambition. If temporary, it can be corrected. If long term it can be dangerous.
> 
> Uncle Ben



Thanks for harshing on my mellow man! Now I'm gonna have to go spark one up to get a smile going.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Its really awesome that Trump is getting so many people that have never been involved in politics out and voting and engaged!


Hey Doc, It is pretty awesome. Its a packed house everywhere Trump goes. He is attracting people from all groups for some reason. I am not sure why even the protesters don't like what he says if you think about it. It must be his honesty they don't like , or just the way he gets his point across or something.

I wasn't sure about Trump myself for the first couple months, and now I know he is in it to win it. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Doc, It is pretty awesome. Its a packed house everywhere Trump goes. He is attracting people from all groups for some reason. I am not sure why even the protesters don't like what he says if you think about it. It must be his honesty they don't like , or just the way he gets his point across or something.
> 
> I wasn't sure about Trump myself for the first couple months, and now I know he is in it to win it. TRUMP!


He's sure got his point across to me.....I haven't donated to a pres candidate for many years, but if trump gets the nomination I will send the dems a big fat check......he got me that excited!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He's sure going to bring a lot of democrats out to vote if he gets the nom....


Trump is going to be the "best get out the vote" recruiter that the Democratic Party ever had.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He's sure got his point across to me.....I haven't donated to a pres candidate for many years, but if trump gets the nomination I will send the dems a big fat check......he got me that excited!


Right on doublejj, If I were you I would send it to the DNC, just incase Hillary doesn't make it to the end. Then you will know that it went to a Dem that doesn't have such a dark cloud over them, like the criminal FBI investigation . Bernie is cool, but the Dems hold the ace card on him with the super delegate monopoly. Good luck, I can put your shoes on so this is not meant as a jab.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump is going to be the "best get out the vote" recruiter that the Democratic Party ever had.


My sister (long time republican) called me the other day & said for the first time in her life she's ashamed to be a republican & will be forced to vote democrat for the first time......thanks Trump


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2016)

I thought this was cute. 

http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2016/02/25/cape-breton-if-donald-trump-wins


So many people responded that he changed the website to include links about immigration, housing and schools. Calabrese talks with _Here & Now’_s Robin Young about his site and the response.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

*NJ governor Chris Christie endorses Donald Trump*

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/chris-christie-endorses-donald-trump-175010883.html


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> *NJ governor Chris Christie endorses Donald Trump*
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/chris-christie-endorses-donald-trump-175010883.html


Kiss of death....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Doc, It is pretty awesome. Its a packed house everywhere Trump goes. He is attracting people from all groups for some reason. I am not sure why even the protesters don't like what he says if you think about it. It must be his honesty they don't like , or just the way he gets his point across or something.
> 
> I wasn't sure about Trump myself for the first couple months, and now I know he is in it to win it. TRUMP!


Hi Nitro,
Yeah me too, I really wasn't sure about Trump until last night in the debate.
He really impressed me last night.
I just caught the very last seconds of the Texas Rally and saw that Chris Cristie just endorsed him. WOW that is HUGE! and did you notice last night Trump seemed to have quite a bit of intrenst in Kasik last night, because Kasik was interesting and impressive last night. Christie is good friends with Kasik as well. Its pretty apparent that Kasik knows what he is talking about and he knows his shit.. He is a good negotiator like Trump. So I'm hoping Kasik will be a part of Trumps big plans in the future.


----------



## AKDrifter (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump is going to be the "best get out the vote" recruiter that the Democratic Party ever had.


Hillary is doing the same for the republicans. Had a neighbor telling me yesterday she was a life long democrat and is voting for whoever she runs against. And she was mad as hell.

This election will have more people voting for the person over the party than usual. I know they both have folks running the other way. Some are loyal to their party and will look past the issues of the candidate but many will not.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you know democrats like hillary Clinton, joe biden, Harry Reid voted to invade iraq?

It wasn't all bush people

As Ronald Reagan once said 

The trouble with our liberal friends is not that they’re ignorant; it’s just that they know so much that isn’t so.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Secretary of State John Kerry voted for the war too


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is most likely to win the Hispanic vote among Republican candidates; raking in 46% support in Nevada
> 
> He almost wins every demographic.


Hey, kid, really you need to learn how to research. You're parroting a figure from Fox News that polled only 100 Latino voters in Nevada. When you look at all Latino Republican voters, Trump lost the Latino vote in Nevada. Womp womp.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> The trouble with our liberal friends is not that they’re ignorant; it’s just that they know so much that isn’t so.


Oh look it's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> *NJ governor Chris Christie endorses Donald Trump*
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/chris-christie-endorses-donald-trump-175010883.html


Of course he does, and wants to make an impression to the true party leaders.

The damage caused by Exxon was estimated to cost *$8.9 billion*, according to NJ Department of Environmental Protection for the excavation, restoration, off-site mitigation, and compensation for lost public resources. However, Governor Chris Christie’s administration has quietly and quickly proposed a settlement for just $225 million.

He is good for commerce. Not so much for Humans


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Hey, kid, really you need to learn how to research. You're parroting a figure from Fox News that polled only 100 Latino voters in Nevada. When you look at all Latino Republican voters, Trump lost the Latino vote in Nevada. Womp womp.


When Trump said he was "No. 1 with Hispanics," he was referring to entrance polls showing that among Hispanic Republicans who participated in Tuesday's Nevada caucuses, 45% voted for him, compared to 27% for Florida Sen. Marco Rubio, a Cuban-American; and 18% for Texas Sen. Ted Cruz, also a Cuban-American.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/25/politics/donald-trump-hispanic-latino-voters/


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> *NJ governor Chris Christie endorses Donald Trump*
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/chris-christie-endorses-donald-trump-175010883.html


So, how much is that wall going to cost?


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When Trump said he was "No. 1 with Hispanics," he was referring to entrance polls showing that among Hispanic Republicans who participated in Tuesday's Nevada caucuses, 45% voted for him, compared to 27% for Florida Sen. Marco Rubio, a Cuban-American; and 18% for Texas Sen. Ted Cruz, also a Cuban-American.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/25/politics/donald-trump-hispanic-latino-voters/


http://www.pensitoreview.com/2016/02/25/trump-did-not-win-the-latino-vote-in-nevada/

"He got 44% of Republican Latino votes at the caucuses - and just 0.1% of the votes of all Latinos in the state."

http://www.latinodecisions.com/blog/2016/02/24/no-trump-you-are-not-number-one-with-hispanics-in-nevada/

We are only talking about the very small percent of Nevada Latinos who are Republican today. An overwhelming majority of Nevada Latinos are Democrats. In a recent poll asking about party identification, 55% of Latinos said they were Democrats, 29% said Independents and just 16% said they were Republicans. Assuming the entrance poll is correct (a very big assumption) and Trump won 44% of Latino Republicans, that means he was supported by about 7% of Latinos in Nevada (44% of 16 = 7.04). What that mean is that most likely, *93% of Latinos in Nevada did not vote for Trump*.

http://mediamatters.org/research/2016/02/24/media-hype-entrance-poll-showing-trump-won-neva/208789

*CNN's Margaret Hoover: Trump's Unfavorable Numbers Among Hispanics Nationally "Are Above 60 Percent," And "There Is No Way You Can Extrapolate" From The Poll "For The Hispanic Population Of The United States."* On February 24 edition of _New Day_, CNN political commentator Margaret Hoover explained that the entrance polls that showed Trump overwhelmingly winning Hispanics in the Nevada Republican caucuses are "not a bellwether of how Hispanics are going to vote nationally." Hoover pointed out that Trump's unfavorable numbers among Hispanics nationally "are above 60 percent, sometimes closer to 70 percent" and, "There is no way you can extrapolate 1,500 votes in Nevada for the Hispanic population of the United States in a general election":

You were saying?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, how much is that wall going to cost?


10-12 billion


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> Hillary is doing the same for the republicans. Had a neighbor telling me yesterday she was a life long democrat and is voting for whoever she runs against. And she was mad as hell.
> 
> This election will have more people voting for the person over the party than usual. I know they both have folks running the other way. Some are loyal to their party and will look past the issues of the candidate but many will not.


Not even close, dude. Hillary might dampen voter turnout but push them over to vote for Trump? Don't think so. 

Bernie or Hillary beat The Donald every time. Recent polling data:
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/general_election_trump_vs_clinton-5491.html

Its going to be so nice to have another four years of wingnuts whining about the Democratic party President.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> 10-12 billion


Your number doesn't even cover the cost of raw materials.

Also, how much to maintain, protect and patrol all 1300 miles?

What is the ROI of your wall?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> http://www.pensitoreview.com/2016/02/25/trump-did-not-win-the-latino-vote-in-nevada/
> 
> "He got 44% of Republican Latino votes at the caucuses - and just 0.1% of the votes of all Latinos in the state."
> 
> ...


It's not what I said. I heard the former president of Mexico say it on my favorite channel. Telemundo


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your number doesn't even cover the cost of raw materials.
> 
> Also, how much to maintain, protect and patrol all 1300 miles?
> 
> What is the ROI of your wall?


We use free Mexican labor, make them pay for materials.

In return, they get to keep Nabisco and Carrier. If Mexico declines, it could start a trade war.
Which we will win. Mexico needs us, more than we need them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We use free Mexican labor, make them pay for materials.
> 
> In return, they get to keep Nabisco and Carrier. If Mexico declines, it could start a trade war.
> Which we will win. Mexico needs us, more than we need them.


so you are one of the 20% of trump supporters who believes in slavery then. interesting.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's not what I said. I heard the former president of Mexico say it on my favorite channel. Telemundo


The easier thing to do would've been to type out: I was mistaken. Trump is not #1 with Latinos.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Mexico would be paying Mexican laborers. Or they pay U.S. workers to build it. 
Either way, the wall is happening


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> The easier thing to do would've been to type out: I was mistaken. Trump is not #1 with Latinos.


He is #1 with Hispanics. Name one other Republican candidate who does better than Trump

SC, NH, NV


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Mexico would be paying Mexican laborers. Or they pay U.S. workers to build it.
> Either way, the wall is happening


no, it's not chumlee.

you will have to just continue scapegoating mexicans for all your personal failures in life, including your failure to control your own weight, fatass.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> The easier thing to do would've been to type out: I was mistaken. Trump is not #1 with Latinos.


Yes, everyone who reads this Clump rhetoric knows that he is mistaken, but apparently he does not know.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> He is #1 with Hispanics. Name one other Republican candidate who does better than Trump


First, the Nevada GOP caucuses were closed to people not already registered as Republicans -- that means Trump won the subset of Latino voters who were already Republicans. What's more, according to the entrance polls, just 8% of the voters taking part in the GOP caucuses said they were Latinos.

The full sample size of voters captured by the polls was 1,573. That means Trump's claim that he is "No. 1 with Hispanics" is based on about 125 registered Republicans....

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/25/politics/donald-trump-hispanic-latino-voters/

Should Trump become the Republican nominee, his current low standing among Hispanic voters could jeopardize the party’s hopes of winning the general election in November. In current matchups with Democratic front-runner Hillary Clinton, Trump scores worse among Hispanics than any of the three other leading Republican candidates — Florida Sen. Marco Rubio, Texas Sen. Ted Cruz and Ohio Gov. John Kasich.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/politics/wp/2016/02/25/poll-trumps-negatives-among-hispanics-rise-worst-in-gop-field/

Donald Trump took a victory lap after winning the Nevada Republican caucus this week, appearing almost gleeful that he won an equivalent share of Latino support as the GOP’s two Hispanic presidential hopefuls combined.

But before the celebrity real estate mogul tries to beat Marco Rubio and Ted Cruz in their own Hispanic-heavy home states, a new poll out Thursday splashes some ice cold water on the narrative that “Latinos love Trump.”

A resounding 80 percent of Latinos nationwide have a negative opinion of Trump, according to a new Washington Post/Univision poll, putting him in dead last in terms of Latino support, trailing far behind all other presidential candidates.

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/trump-took-victory-lap-winning-the-latino-vote-heres-why-hes-wrong

So he polls worse than Rubio, Cruz, and Kasich with Latinos... that sounds like #1, right?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 26, 2016)

trump represents what I want to be, rich, white, and full of myself. Well I'm white and full of myself but not rich yet.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> First, the Nevada GOP caucuses were closed to people not already registered as Republicans -- that means Trump won the subset of Latino voters who were already Republicans. What's more, according to the entrance polls, just 8% of the voters taking part in the GOP caucuses said they were Latinos.
> 
> The full sample size of voters captured by the polls was 1,573. That means Trump's claim that he is "No. 1 with Hispanics" is based on about 125 registered Republicans....
> 
> ...


You keep going back to Democrat Hispanics. That's not exactly the base he's trying to tap into right now.
I haven't seen a primary yet, where Trump hasn't won with Hispanics


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You keep going back to Democrat Hispanics. That's not exactly the base he's trying to tap into right now.
> I haven't seen a primary yet, where Trump hasn't won with Hispanics


Is reading that hard for you?

Should Trump become the Republican nominee, his current low standing among Hispanic voters could jeopardize the party’s hopes of winning the general election in November. In current matchups with Democratic front-runner Hillary Clinton, *Trump scores worse among Hispanics than any of the three other leading Republican candidates* — Florida Sen. Marco Rubio, Texas Sen. Ted Cruz and Ohio Gov. John Kasich.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You keep going back to Democrat Hispanics. That's not exactly the base he's trying to tap into right now.
> I haven't seen a primary yet, where Trump hasn't won with Hispanics


I haven't seen the Republican primary yet where a significant number of Hispanics have voted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You keep going back to Democrat Hispanics. That's not exactly the base he's trying to tap into right now.
> I haven't seen a primary yet, where Trump hasn't won with Hispanics


you are very dumb.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2015/09/30/hispanic-voters-hate-donald-trump-but-dont-hate-republicans-any-more-than-normal/


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Is reading that hard for you?
> 
> Should Trump become the Republican nominee, his current low standing among Hispanic voters could jeopardize the party’s hopes of winning the general election in November. In current matchups with Democratic front-runner Hillary Clinton, *Trump scores worse among Hispanics than any of the three other leading Republican candidates* — Florida Sen. Marco Rubio, Texas Sen. Ted Cruz and Ohio Gov. John Kasich.


Which state? Iowa, NH, NV, or SC?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Wow, I guess reading really is that hard for you; how you made it through any higher education is beyond my belief.
> 
> Nationally.


Trump hasn't been campaigning nationally. Those are polls, not votes. I was referring to votes
Why do you feel the need to keep making the same point over and over again?


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> The easier thing to do would've been to type out: I was mistaken. Trump is not #1 with Latinos.



Especially if Trump puts up the mobile wall,....then they will really hate him.

Go ahead, put your 26 foot ladder on my 25 foot wall........ellipses


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Nitro,
> Yeah me too, I really wasn't sure about Trump until last night in the debate.
> He really impressed me last night.
> I just caught the very last seconds of the Texas Rally and saw that Chris Cristie just endorsed him. WOW that is HUGE! and did you notice last night Trump seemed to have quite a bit of intrenst in Kasik last night, because Kasik was interesting and impressive last night. Christie is good friends with Kasik as well. Its pretty apparent that Kasik knows what he is talking about and he knows his shit.. He is a good negotiator like Trump. So I'm hoping Kasik will be a part of Trumps big plans in the future.


We are on the same page, I noticed Trump compare Chris to Parry Mason. I bet Hillary just had a mini stroke, thinking Chris may be a potential AG with her case unsettled. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> *compliment.
> 
> Your foolishness needs no additional complement, it is pristine.


Good catch. Silly mistake.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yes, everyone who reads this Clump rhetoric knows that he is mistaken, but apparently he does not know.


Hi Rolli, Hope you are doing well. Let us know when things are funny again. That way I can take a break because its starting hurt a little bit. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2015/09/30/hispanic-voters-hate-donald-trump-but-dont-hate-republicans-any-more-than-normal/


Those polls are Invalid. 
When a Hispanic asks another Hispanic about who they would rather have for president, of course they're not going to say Trump. That's why we have private ballots. People can vote without being judged, or pressured by union bosses, etc.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> "they are saying that i am lying when i say my family died in the holocaust.
> 
> i stand by my words and offer to meet any of these people in person.
> 
> ...


so are you one of those holocaust deniers i was talking about?

i mean, i know you have mental issues, which is one thing. but crippling stupidity is another thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Those polls are Invalid.


no, they aren't. you just have a hard time dealing with reality, chumlee.

is your ignore button broken, by the way?


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Those polls are Invalid.
> When a Hispanic asks another Hispanic about who they would rather have for president, of course they're not going to say Trump. That's why we have private ballots. People can vote without being judged, or pressured by union bosses, etc.


Oh, but entrance polls are totally valid if they show Trump winning, right? Sorry about the dose of reality, and I wasn't aware that Trump was only running for office in a few States.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so are you one of those holocaust deniers i was talking about?
> 
> i mean, i know you have mental issues, which is one thing. but crippling stupidity is another thing.



oh no..... i think it was a great thing that happened ...less population in this world

just like China and the 1 baby law or some shit


but i hope we cross paths someday.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I could really care less, just having some fun. Liberals don't have a good sense of humor. Gotta be their state of depression.


Yeah sure you could careless. Just admit you're one dumb fuck who thought I lived in the UK because of my moniker. You also thought a nurse anesthetist had to be a doctor, because you are a dumb ignorant farmer who smells of cow shit.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is your ignore button broken, by the way?


I took you off, your suspension is over, for now


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Those polls are Invalid.



"Skewed polls!"

There we have it, folks. Bingo!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh, but entrance polls are totally valid if they show Trump winning, right? Sorry about the dose of reality, and I wasn't aware that Trump was only running for office in a few States.


If some people came up to me speaking a bunch of Spanish, asking if I support Trump for president. I'd say "hell no"


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I took you off, your suspension is over, for now


 a legend in his own mind.

a fat fuck in reality.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If some people came up to me speaking a bunch of Spanish, asking if I support Trump for president. I'd say "hell no"


Trump va a chupar el pene . ¿Podrías


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey friends I found a picture of Unclebuck


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Awww, aren't you precious!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Me gusta Hillary


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Me gusta Hillary


I'm sure you do.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Awww, aren't you precious!


Yessica was precious. Until she got flushed out by the dark triad


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 26, 2016)

*IRS: Nothing prevents Trump from releasing tax returns*

_ http://thehill.com/policy/finance/270964-irs-nothing-prevents-trump-from-releasing-tax-returns_

Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump is not prohibited from releasing his tax returns because he is being audited, according to the Internal Revenue Service.

“Nothing prevents individuals from sharing their own tax information,” the IRS said in a statement.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Yessica was precious. Until she got flushed out by the dark triad


you are one desperate kid. Most guys your age are out in the real world meeting local chicks, that they actually have a chance of getting with.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 26, 2016)

Its easy to fuck women off here.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 26, 2016)

the problem is the most of them are old


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are one desperate kid. Most guys your age are out in the real world meeting local chicks, that they actually have a chance of getting with.


I enjoyed chatting with her. Much more than I like you, that's for sure. Nothing more to it.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 26, 2016)

where is she? a friend of mine got banned off here too. his screen name was VRO . He comes over all the time. Hes a little wierd but he got stacks


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> where is she? a friend of mine got banned off here too. his screen name was VRO . He comes over all the time. Hes a little wierd but he got stacks


People start to disappear around here bro, it's crazy. My friend Freedomworks still doesn't know why his account is not working. He's having trouble signing in.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People start to disappear around here bro, it's crazy. My friend Freedomworks still doesn't know why his account doesn't work. He's having trouble signing in.


LOfuckingL. it only took me two guesses.


----------



## kelly4 (Feb 26, 2016)

I want to donkey punch Trump's daughter.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We use free Mexican labor, make them pay for materials.
> 
> In return, they get to keep Nabisco and Carrier. If Mexico declines, it could start a trade war.
> Which we will win. Mexico needs us, more than we need them.


You know, Trump needs a man of ideas like you working for him. 

That wall will go down as one of the worst ideas in history, right next to the invasion of Iraq. We intended Iraq to pay for that war too. It went well, didn't it? Cause when you crash another country's economy, they don't have much money.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Those polls are Invalid.
> When a Hispanic asks another Hispanic about who they would rather have for president, of course they're not going to say Trump. That's why we have private ballots. People can vote without being judged, or pressured by union bosses, etc.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhQUEhQWFRQXFBUVFhYYFBQYFRcdGBcXFhQUFBUYHCggGBolHBcUITEiJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQFywcHBwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCssLCwsLDcsLDcsKywsKywsKywrLCssNywsLCsrK//AABEIAJQA8AMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAEDBQYEBwj/xABDEAABAwIEAgcEBwUHBQEAAAABAAIRAyEEBRIxQVEGEyJhcYGRIzKhsQcUFUJSwfAzQ2KS4SRTcoOi0fFjc3SCsjT/xAAYAQADAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBP/EACARAAMBAAICAwEBAAAAAAAAAAABEQIhMQMSE0FRIhT/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APVgE8I4ShdJhAIShHpTwihCOEoR6UoRQgBCaFJCaE6EAhNpRwnhFAj0poUsJiEURHCEOExImJibxzjkgzDFNo031H+61pceZjgO8rM4zAaatOrSfGKqNL6rw7VS0HZpHESdLe4FTrX4VnN7NXCaFS5R0jbUhtUdU42aT+zfBiWOP6uFegJrSYPLRGWpFqkhNCqkkelLSjhKEUCMtTFilITQnRQi0JtKmhKEVBCEtTFqmhNCPYZCWoS1TlqEtToHOWoS1dBamLEUCxTwihOAsaWBCeEUJQigDCaEcJQigBpS0ooSRRAaU0KSE0IoAaUxCkhcOcYo0aL3tBLgLACTJgAxxiZ8kUaC+tUndYC9rgyetEgloAk628LLJUejFXqXPov6t1Uue+gbU9LjLGB27HBpie9HicHha7H1Q51PqGhoLbVnO3PXM+/JgAGxueS6cp6Vn3MUA1wA1VWSad/7y3YNj3LP2RcaRUuxbHOLMRS0OpgNp4Y7uc6BLDseDWxtcrswOKr4ZzabZrjRrezY052DHHe9gDvpK1OPwFLEMAqND27tINx303i48QsvjMorYZrmtLq1B7pqOaP7SBERv2xFpFwJQ0NM0eV5rSxDZpOmN27OHcRy7+5dsLDONOuOvpktI9lh20oa+R+McNtj7rRJuVZ4HpC+k7qcYWkgN9swHT2thUEdk8fBUtTsl4/DTQmhEx4IBBBB2IMg+aJXSPUjITQpCE0ICAQmhSwmhAQjhNpUkJIooRwmIUsJoRRwiLUJapoTEIoHalCkhLSs6X6gJIy1NpRQgEJQj0pQihAITEKQhNpRQgEJQjhKECgACaFJCaEDhUZxkNLE3eIePdqNs9vK/HwKzWIwFTDMLKrddBzy+pVYDqP8FRg2FgCRwHet5CbSpeSlowOWipT0uwzx7Vzn9RvRDOZP7s+HExFlosn6QU65DT7Kr+BxsYsTTds4TyQ5l0ba7W7DuNB7xD9PuP3s4cNzcc1n8xdcU8VRDH2p0G3FBs/vG1Bs6wtwgAc0k4OJmhzLo6yo/raR6muB+0a0XkbVGmzhZZmqDh/ZYwdXTIc59UanNxB3LSd2TuQbmwVhhs2rYZpLi7FYdpaw1LCqHE6fZj98Abc+UqyywsxvtnkOYJDKBvo4aqw/vD3js8ExclPRFag9po+9UMjCbtDeLi7Zp57CSAJhaDK86pViWTpqtJDqbiNQI96OcKrx3R2rRDjg3dl5b1lJxh+kTahVMlp3gEHuVaDSrQ3Q5rqUtpYZsNrA/eqVDwHwG5JKnldFdm5Twsvhc6q0CWYj2zKbR1lamHE0z+GoDvzkX5gLQZfjmVm66ZJbJAJETFpHcrW6Q8E8JIoTEK6TASlCKEoSHAYTEI4ShAoRwlCMhIBMIdkJwnhPCxNASmhHCUIACEoRQlCABhKEUJIooBpShEUk6EBhMQjShFCAQmhSQmhFACFHiMM17Sx7Q5p3BAIU8JoRRGRxmQVqLg7ClrmMaQyjVJIYTYmjyta/hZVDSwvLmPqUKzPeJAOKrPdwLJ0ln6sAvQnuDRJIA5mAPUrH9Ls2wHYNYkvbOh9NxaW8zr4CyzbSNcqnTgOkxa7q8W0MeA2ajCXUu1sHkfs3d23grLOsop4hk6ureBLK7CNbORB+8O47rxrGdMAAaDHPqU5EBoaC7fUan4zMG+6k+2a4DG0zZslrNPHZ1pIJ7tgsteZrpGi8P3TWPxD8PpbVjE4drnNaaHZpl/EVm3IPjI3UmHx5pE1sPUaGnt1iYZhQPwNBvq4SON7bLDYvpDiqrgwEuqOAa2mKbtRi9oNgD/VdOGybMi2aeFcHHW6pq2ftpAa+wcPipW/I+YW84S5Z610bz0YwOc1hYGhh7RudQJ2gQNondXMLH9AMDi6NOq/HBtMuIuXtJcIMaidtP5q9f0hw8kMf1pG4pDXH+IizfMrpxpzk5tZV4LKEisjjemT24qlhmUNLqrHOD6j5gN/gZ/uumrUrOHbruHdTa2mPW7virpMNFVeGCXkNHNxDR8VUO6S4cz1TnViOFJuseBdYD1Xmv0qYJjaFJ0SetILnEuJ7MgEuJnZdv0dGadUd7DHkVD3HC1iqmzqZ3Xd+zospj8VR5ef5GQB/MVg+i3SPE46vXbiKr4a0EMpk02DtFpHZvFua27BceIXmn0fjTj8SzuqD0qKmyV0fQCSGUtSQBJIZSlABJBDKQKAChKEOpKUgChKEGpcePzejRE1arG+LhPoLobS7CHbCUrC476UMK06aLX1ndwDW/G/wWdzX6Sa8lsMpAi0dp3xn8kntIpZZ63qUeIxDWCXuDRzJA+a8ZrfSFVFLQcTBLCWlrdVRxJMMcfu7eio8I3FY2pppMc99qdR9WoXw5wu4TGkADwEJe4/Q9gzXpvhqJgE1HSBDYAvtLisdmX0nve4MotDSXEaW+0qGLSBtuqN3RrA4eXY3F9eQb0qENZPEPqTz5KLDdLXlxZluHo4ZkgF4gON4BdVcJ9FDr+y8xdKlhisrx+Jh+LqNwzL3qul3cW0tyfRZeu+jRqmnSqjEu06QajdLWmO1UI1ERyC7MTkBrPLMVi3uqEtBDGT7x3fUqG47gF3fZNDC1Pq7aFN0UTUNSoNbiQ1xBIs3cbAKIi02UuXZvgqR1PBxBA1EkaWGPu6W98blTV+lL8TWZVw2HYysBpIpUnH3tnObMPvziFo+lVBowbHNEazTDoAAILZ0wALTwXRlOFbTrUzRY1pODZU7NtTg+8xxIsmp0S72c2V40ZdiKZex9TEvY5zy8gN7RAJ1NMuNtoFgtXVzrEOxvUOqQw4c1YY0NM69JEmSBHesV0+eDi8O9psaNj4ut81oeunMaJPvHCVWu8W1Gz+u9WnGTpcU7ekuDa7C4gkandS+7yXnabFxssz9Fr7VB/BT8LErYZxfD1x/0qn/AMlYb6LKl3/9ofByNPlBhfyy4z0xmuAPOnVatcsh0ncBmOWH+Kq35LWB6v2IhjvpUH9kYeVZvxBCi+jV1qo7qf5ro+k2+CPdUZ+a4PozqftO9jPmVnt8o1wv5ZvCvNOip05tiBzNcf6gV6M5684yt2nOqve6r8WgrSmc4PedafWq77Sp/iHql9pM/EPRYfMv0v4n+Fj1iQeq05kz8SD7VZzjzCXzr9D4mWutR18S1gl7mtHNxDR8VwDM2Hj8F4Pice51QvrB1UkgtL6jjpGqTbiCLRaFS8ifQfG0e0Y3pvhKZ0tearuVNpdPgdlm8f8ASPVIJpUGsaCRL3hz5BggUxF/9lg3Zq8uaWCJGmKI0AAmdJf+cqpx2J7L9RYNgdPbfvMh2wIHqmtNjeIbLNelOIqVGtdXcQ4EaGnQPG24WdrZvTAOqY1CZjUR5W5byosFlpcGPfIYBYlpdYbaW7AI/tChSdP1dtW9jVLiBy7DeyplZfCObKKeIrEdTQNR2ouHZlkGzQ4e6ANyStHl3QmmAH43GUaILi57GkEk7kTsL+Kr836b4l9J1PU2nSIMspNaxpA4aheFlKfWPMkmTJLj38gqSpm2egHpBlmC/wDw4f6xVEnrq0nbi0ESfgs0/Mq1V9Sps6qXF8S1pH+HiO5clDDNaJI1EAceXIcFLh6vZbbcOG/M8E2HR10sqYTVNSXubS1jgJteO5d2JgU8JECNflD2pZUw1q2iID2tY48gQJPo0nyWcx2OiXy7SH9kA7Am3gYhSstl60kbPHP/ALa7/IP+oKXOnzjO44Yj/Q9YbC5vVfqeCQQ4aXEzqg2mdth6ocZ0lq9aXatRDdElrdoIO3+Ip/GxfIqb/pG+cBS5zQ+S6sqre2w//hH4PC88d0nfVpim9xgaYEAAabCbLuyzEuFUDU86WPaIcW2cQ4AEcEnmch7XhF104aRXoCLaKgHK7g7T5SVpMQz+30KgO9GqCPHQQfgsDn2LktB1EGSdT3O2IuCdrG6Wd0Gh9IgUydLnkay6dMHS6dpujij11D1DHVx1dQEgSx43HFpXn30c4xtNx1uaz2cdpwHI8UGKbhwBobQdLZERInx4qn6N6ZGoMvbtgET90eKGuBJmv6U5tRdisA8VWFtOq4vIcCGgxd3JXh6WYQfv2HwJPyC85zXGtLqJAaNNSSA2LWF/NWTcxJ2j0/XNV9Eln016Q4evhXU6dTU4uaQNLuBvchVfQ3PqVAu167sAGljnceQ4LgzzGE0nAnkePArlybE6djeENJjTfR6A/ppR4Mrn/JcsazOR9pHEMpvcC4kU7NeZZHG3BHVzItiT+th+ap240fWRUmBIveNo/NUkSz2/68Pwme+PyQPxt50hU3W8BKCTJM+C5P8APk3+Vlycx7h4qKpmTjxA74VYayF1dWvBlfRPys7W13gzqJ8z8uKwlTLH06tQEMPFpgw0OJiA7xWrdW8FmM/zNwc9rexpAl1uMxfdV8aXQezfLOmtgKDKbfrVUkAAhhJA82C5VTia9CoYpMLWaSCTEGfdsPNUVfEW1DaY1EkD43KnwOErhj6uk9W0bnszuOyDci6v0J9wsyx5DWMLnENaABJ0jgLLqy7Jq1a5GloFnOBgn+FvGPzXPlzX1maqZbY9oFzdY/DIOyvMtzWownrS/S0Au1aHdwEi6ci4JT5osRkNNkG5Nml3ysVDWypw91wcP5V0YvpCHAtDZaY5gjiFNh84Y9pLhEbxfx7wkquxuNlHWovZ7zSPl6rnouHVyfun5LQfXmPj2jWjciY8jO5+S58FljS0ODiASTG4uSl5PIsKsrxeLXk1EFlGLcxvZMFxABi9xogDwJus7XoCo3SbAkHcDZXOYUep0uBsCIHK4/OVYU8Ebdn4LXw7zpVGXnxrGo+zL0cIGghsDs3MzJA3hcmMwrDpcwGI9oA7jtIJ2WszPCNDHkge67h3WWQLyWuvaQ5vp2h5q9IzRa0AwMECAbQPvd55xdPgXilUJmQLXna1lnvrBZOmePumCJ3PerN9QBggyOzc8biJRA6NB0kx7a9SnDGMbpcCGcA6/a8lUVqoJp9Y4nSXNdG/CIPGUzmyTBY65BuNVjy4riqwTdvgbo9fsfsXGEpYcFwdrJBOmC0SD7pIPFTdCMMytV6t1xpcd422NlS4OpUD26DJcQwXkb7IsDro13NJLXt1AwTI535FZ7zTTO+Tt6T6WYlzGgQ2qSTHeJ3812/abb6TSA72fCeKo8690E7zeQZNuabLWgtIMb/khLgVjLLOcS1zH6RAInkPJV2T1Id5FTY0ezdcbLjyy7vJOA3ydz8a0uu2QTBJvHeBzQ1GM69lgWdmQCI2uJSdhLzwKrsbT0mBynmmD/T1bEYst2Enz/QRU6uoA3/5UjDBsLcpTa/wwOY5rA1HI8fJRVXReUg8d7T6j1THf/ZVSYJlYHj+uSpM5yV9aqHsc0e6DInabxxV5qnh5hAXDmmBx4DJKVK59o4X1OAtPIcF15hR6ym9lu0wtBnmLfFN1g33QOrxwQBlG9DXNIGthGmSYO+8aeI71zOyo067KRIJJaARMdowLLX1caBcwBzJAWU6Q41rqjKjTNoJbsCDLYMbprklo0lXJ6TS9jQHhsg6p1uiZIOwiD/RZjOKP1eu9mswIEgdogiR8wrBnSsv3Y0v4nUQ0njLY48VxUqYxFRz3mbyYIaS47AEcAhKdg3TjODZUbas3VYFr7O8JPJWb80fRa0HSRsCC13rBsh+oMa+TLgeDnF1+8kqf6rTEnqm98tv6rPXjWuGaY8jxznsqM0z8VAWlpFwSRwjkFBRxVPdteuPj8AVe1aNN0GA0jYgD48CFwYvL2OPbaPEFzflstcJYURHk0/J/TfJDiMW94IGJqVBEFha6/iVW9TaA4CPum3ndXLMu03p1HNPiXD4rix+AqadWvW/bTpmxO880/akeqhVGkNJknrZsQRpjjK6KD3OaG6dRJBImLDvUpwDqgaIAIBmRp8gqzrRaIa4EySLemypMlouhX0tc/qS10aWS7U2dzvyF1XGrUfdz3etvIBc9MOJu63cYH9F2soGAYibgWBPhKYiDC4h7XWsQZnnHMKWjVLtbie04k2TCi+pqaN4/wCfFSMwlRojRy5JcFIkzQezbvveTxhFlM6T4/kq7FYpzhDuc8V1ZbW0g95CX0H2duMnQ6029FxZce15FdOIxEseJGy5MsdDvIoQ32WhPeVXZkb/APqrE1R3qtzRwJEfhQhs9PBj1sjJB7vBM1xjzREDz57+awhqM/v9Qk6/Pvm/gkHc5UhA5+SBETm80Fh3eSlJjiCmcZEbIo4Q6DE29EDm9/wsp2iPD4JtYJuAigcVbDT7wDo229RIXHi8A17dJmORVxp5H4IC2/aBIRX9BEZs5Aw/cnwJU2HywMGlotyO/qrsMGwPzTtZzE96VYRFVUwUiHAgG3Mf0SbRIsB/KTPmCrI0x4JVKVpsfmlWPgqatHmB5jSfXZczsLyJHcRPoQrzqhfh8ZSfTETA8QVVaFEZ/q3DZQOpu4krQjDA3JaD38fNC2geG3hIVLTF6me0ngVT4vJ5JIJBO4j5LaHDjjG+2yF2FHf4/rgq9yHgwZommL8+UK+wWD6zdzA2GnU5wBbztxMclb1cta4QWh264/sOkNmkeBKpbTJ9CrqaXYlxpToExO8Gwn0Xa1h4rtw+CawQ1sXnx7yVJ1aVGlCuqYBryC5oP5+iCpk9M7S08wfyKtOrTEIrCGcr5TUZZsPBtIPzlNTyyqy+mY5ELS6UTW96dD1MnUqOaYc2Fz4qpMFbStSDmwQD4qqqZJTmSXRyn800xNG4cIkhMx23ekksTYkrGAmbskkkITXW/oh3CSSaGEGwnIukkkIiISO3okkgZHXMAeafgPBOkgQmmRdA60RxKSSlFCJnfmB3KR9ECUkk2BC53O8CyVVgAkJJJiABmZ5BLEMDTZJJIGQl02IHpdQvPzSSVZBiF1EdkklSJY2lMQkkmSBpTQkkmgG1QlqSSTA//9k=


Fogdog said:


> You know, Trump needs a man of ideas like you working for him.
> 
> That wall will go down as one of the worst ideas in history, right next to the invasion of Iraq. We intended Iraq to pay for that war too. It went well, didn't it? Cause when you crash another country's economy, they don't have much money.


I was against the war in Iraq, and so was Trump. Why are you so against the wall?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> I was against the war in Iraq


why are you sucking obama's cock on this issue?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> I was against the war in Iraq, and so was Trump. Why are you so against the wall?


Did you vote for Bush jr for Prez?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Did you vote for Bush jr for Prez?


In 2004? I was just a youngster. Behold, we are Smokestacks, a new breed of common sense conservatives


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> In 2004? I was just a youngster. Behold, we are Smokestacks, a new breed of common sense conservatives


You are just one of the wingnuts that can't admit publicly to being a Republican. You still vote for them.

Oh, and the current brand of right wing ideology cannot be described as conservative. How are unfunded tax cuts that balloon the deficit a "conservative" thing to do? Are increased tariffs and starting a trade war with China and Mexico conservative things to do? You guys are best described as right wing radicals, not conservatives.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> Why are you so against the wall?


Its a boondoggle. Price tag is in the tens of billions of dollars and it won't even stop illegal immigration. Almost half of all illegal migrants to the US come here on an airliner. Even the heavily guarded fence across the DMZ doesn't stop North Korea from defeating the barriers. 






So, other than it being yet another unfunded GOP spending initiative, a disaster to the ecology of the area, a drain on whatever department assigned to guard and maintain it, and an ineffective solution, I'm against it because it will be an ugly fashion accessory.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are just one of the wingnuts that can't admit publicly to being a Republican. You still vote for them.
> 
> Oh, and the current brand of right wing ideology cannot be described as conservative. How are unfunded tax cuts that balloon the deficit a "conservative" thing to do? Are increased tariffs and starting a trade war with China and Mexico conservative things to do? You guys are best described as right wing radicals, not conservatives.


No. I was liberal at the time and probably would have voted for Kerry. Kerry voted for the war btw.

I want fair trade. Im tired of other countries always kicking our ass in unfair trade. Bernie talks about it a lot, and he's right.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its a boondoggle. Price tag is in the tens of billions of dollars and it won't even stop illegal immigration. Almost half of all illegal migrants to the US come here on an airliner. Even the heavily guarded fence across the DMZ doesn't stop North Korea from defeating the barriers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The TRUMP wall will be a national monument. People will want to put in on there vacation bucket list, like visiting the grande canyon or yellowstone. IMO TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its a boondoggle. Price tag is in the tens of billions of dollars and it won't even stop illegal immigration. Almost half of all illegal migrants to the US come here on an airliner. Even the heavily guarded fence across the DMZ doesn't stop North Korea from defeating the barriers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are something like 13 million illegal immigrants in this country. We build a wall then fix or *GASP* enforce current immigration law.... That would be nice since every politician for the last 50 years has ignored it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> There are something like 13 million illegal immigrants in this country. We build a wall then fix or *GASP* enforce current immigration law.... That would be nice since every politician for the last 50 years has ignored it.


Our entire border is already completely sealed off and illegal immigrants still get through, building a bigger wall wouldn't do anything to change that. Even if Trump became president, the American people don't support it, so it would never be built anyway, entertaining the idea is pointless to begin with and it seems like that's Trump's biggest selling point for his supporters. 

Impressive..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

You know what would help quell the influx of illegal immigrants into the US? Changing our drug policy. 

What's Turnip's stance on that?

Sanders wants to end the drug war


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Our entire border is already completely sealed off and illegal immigrants still get through, building a bigger wall wouldn't do anything to change that. Even if Trump became president, the American people don't support it, so it would never be built anyway, entertaining the idea is pointless to begin with and it seems like that's Trump's biggest selling point for his supporters.
> 
> Impressive..


If it is completely sealed off, how do illegal immigrants get through? 

Your premise is false. Therefore the following hypothisis could not be true.

I am not blaming Democrats. I am blaming all politicians including the Republicans.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You know what would help quell the influx of illegal immigrants into the US? Changing our drug policy.
> 
> What's Turnip's stance on that?
> 
> Sanders wants to end the drug war


Trump wants to let the states decide about Marijuana except he wants it legal for medical patients.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Our entire border is already completely sealed off and illegal immigrants still get through, building a bigger wall wouldn't do anything to change that. Even if Trump became president, the American people don't support it, so it would never be built anyway, entertaining the idea is pointless to begin with and it seems like that's Trump's biggest selling point for his supporters.
> 
> Impressive..



Look at what you just said.

Dude like, if the entire border is completely sealed off and illegals are still getting through,...

That`s why your boat leaks.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> No. I was liberal at the time and probably would have voted for Kerry. Kerry voted for the war btw.
> 
> I want fair trade. Im tired of other countries always kicking our ass in unfair trade. Bernie talks about it a lot, and he's right.


Your boy Trump wants to implement tariffs. You think tariffs and unilaterally breaking a treaty with Mexico would somehow make trade fair? How does that work?

As with stopping illegal immigration, if we put some bite into policies that demand good working conditions and salaries for foreign workers, we'd be on an equal footing with our trading partners. And there would be no need for a tariff. You guy's answer is to bring the working conditions in the US down to Mexico and China, meanwhile those tariffs would trigger a trade war that nobody would benefit from. Except the demagogue politician that used the issue to get himself elected.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If it is completely sealed off, how do illegal immigrants get through?
> 
> Your premise is false. Therefore the following hypothisis could not be true.
> 
> I am not blaming Democrats. I am blaming all politicians including the Republicans.


*That's the point, you can't seal it off completely. You can't stop illegal immigration with a wall.*

There isn't a border in the entire world that can't be crossed by someone desperate and willing enough


NLXSK1 said:


> Trump wants to let the states decide about Marijuana except he wants it legal for medical patients.


What's his stance on the war on drugs?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

It's Rubio


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If it is completely sealed off, how do illegal immigrants get through?


about 50% come in legally and then overstay visas, you retard.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

"I endorsed Romney, and two weeks later I knew he would lose. 
The guy walks like a penguin. Somebody tell him to take some steps" -Trump


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> There are something like 13 million illegal immigrants in this country. We build a wall then fix or *GASP* enforce current immigration law.... That would be nice since every politician for the last 50 years has ignored it.


About half of all illegal migrants to this country arrive by airliner. Your wall does what about this? 

And also too, how much do you figure this wall would cost? Given Trumps plan to cut taxes, wouldn't the cost of the wall just add to the national debt? Not to mention the cost of monitoring, protecting and repairing that 1300 mile fence. The whole idea is preposterous.

As long as the economic disparity between workers in the two countries is as large as it is now, there will always be illegal immigration into the US from Mexico. Trade policies with some bite in them to drive up wages and working conditions in Mexico is the only real answer.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> About half of all illegal migrants to this country arrive by airliner. Your wall does what about this?
> 
> And also too, how much do you figure this wall would cost? Given Trumps plan to cut taxes, wouldn't the cost of the wall just add to the national debt? Not to mention the cost of monitoring, protecting and repairing that 1300 mile fence. The whole idea is preposterous.
> 
> As long as the economic disparity between workers in the two countries is as large as it is now, there will always be illegal immigration into the US from Mexico. Trade policies with some bite in them to drive up wages and working conditions in Mexico is the only real answer.


Don't bring up costs to Turnip supporters, I've been pushing that all week and the best I've gotten back is "Just wait til he's president, then you'll see!"...

What kind of straight up stupid is that?

The debt/deficit is numero uno when Obama is president, but when Trump wants to tack on an extra $9 trillion, heeey, no big deal!

We're not dealing with rational people


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Name one other Republican candidate who does better than Trump


How about "none of the above"?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Don't bring up costs to Turnip supporters, I've been pushing that all week and the best I've gotten back is "Just wait til he's president, then you'll see!"...
> 
> What kind of straight up stupid is that?
> 
> ...


Or to prove total idiocy, they claim Mexico will pay for that wall. On a cold day in Hell maybe....


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Is reading that hard for you?
> 
> Should Trump become the Republican nominee, his current low standing among Hispanic voters could jeopardize the party’s hopes of winning the general election in November. In current matchups with Democratic front-runner Hillary Clinton, *Trump scores worse among Hispanics than any of the three other leading Republican candidates* — Florida Sen. Marco Rubio, Texas Sen. Ted Cruz and Ohio Gov. John Kasich.


In that case you should be jumping up and down to support Trump so your dream can stay alive in your head. Weren't you one of these lefties here that said they were going to vote Trump so Hillary could win by a landslide? Trump will crush Hillary as long as Chris Christie doesn't give her a mini stroke before the crushing. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> In that case you should be jumping up and down to support Trump so your dream can stay alive in your head. Weren't you one of these lefties here that said they were going to vote Trump so Hillary could win by a landslide? Trump will crush Hillary as long as Chris Christie doesn't give her a mini stroke before the crushing. TRUMP!


I'd never lower my standards so much as to vote for Trump. You have me confused with someone else.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Feb 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> about 50% come in legally and then overstay visas, you retard.


that's why we should close the borders you can't trust them to go from 20 people in a 2 bedroom house back to dirt floors.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 26, 2016)

Rubios all wet... that shit was funny.
They really dont give us a choice anyway so I'll vote for the most entertaining. Trump 2016!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's Rubio


yeah real Presidential...fucking joke the GOP is


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2016)

You could build 10 walls with the loss profits from the new Boeing move to China.

Maybe Trump could get that back.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah real Presidential...fucking joke the GOP is


Sound bytes are the new age of media and ratings. They say Jimmy Fallon is the king of it, Stephen Colbert sucks at it. They may have to replace him soon. Nobody on social media is talking about him. He's even doing worse than Letterman was. Get used to it old timer, things have changed


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *That's the point, you can't seal it off completely. You can't stop illegal immigration with a wall.*
> 
> There isn't a border in the entire world that can't be crossed by someone desperate and willing enough
> 
> What's his stance on the war on drugs?


I dont need it to stop 100%. 99.999 is good enough for me. You cant stop it without a wall.... Havent you figured that out yet?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Or to prove total idiocy, they claim Mexico will pay for that wall. On a cold day in Hell maybe....


We give mexico aid every year... All trump has to do is have congress reduce that aid in the amount of the cost of the wall and essentially they will have paid for it.

Not really difficult. Maybe the mexican president might figure it out when his welfare check is short...


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Sound bytes are the new age of media and ratings. They say Jimmy Fallon is the king of it, Stephen Colbert sucks at it. They may have to replace him soon. Nobody on social media is talking about him. He's even doing worse than Letterman was. Get used to it old timer, things have changed


the very reason the world is going to shit. The GOP is about to nominate a con man to represent them in the running for POTUS...because of sound bites. No substance and the fools scream YEEHAWWW


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> the very reason the world is going to shit. The GOP is about to nominate a con man to represent them in the running for POTUS...because of sound bites. No substance and the fools scream YEEHAWWW


Rubio started calling him a con-man last night and the parrots are already at it!!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> the very reason the world is going to shit. The GOP is about to nominate a con man to represent them in the running for POTUS...because of sound bites. No substance and the fools scream YEEHAWWW


You sound just like Rubio. Almost exactly, word for word. Did you attend his rally today, hoping he competes with Hillary because they both agree on amnesty?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe we can nominate Romneycare again to compete with Obamacare


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 26, 2016)

conmen and parrots. politicians and media. about sums it all up.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Rubio started calling him a con-man last night and the parrots are already at it!!


I always viewed him as a con-man. The name suits him well. Any Republican with any sense would vote Kasich, but Trump got you fooled. Not even sure if the guy is even conservative, that would be a big laugh on you


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont need it to stop 100%. 99.999 is good enough for me. You cant stop it without a wall.... Havent you figured that out yet?


Republicans truly don't know shit about how the world actually works

You idiots think you can bomb away terrorism and end illegal immigration by building a wall..

We have a wall, dummy. Building a bigger, taller, more expensive one won't make a difference. You want to put a band-aid on a broken arm, you can't end illegal immigration without addressing the underlying issues of why people decide to enter the country illegally. You're doing the equivalent with illegal immigration that your party does with the war on drugs, the "tough on crime" stance.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I always viewed him as a con-man. The name suits him well. Any Republican with any sense would vote Kasich, but Trump got you fooled. Not even sure if the guy is even conservative, that would be a big laugh on you


You are 180 degrees wrong buddy. Kasich worked for Lehman Brothers prior to the crash. You found your con-man.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You sound just like Rubio. Almost exactly, word for word. Did you attend his rally today, hoping he competes with Hillary because they both agree on amnisty?


*amnesty
Rubio found his voice. Have no idea why the GOP is afraid of this con-man. I bet if you had a chance you would enroll in Trump University.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

@Padawanbater2 

The only thing I find more offensive than getting lectured by a Marxist,
is you quoting me in your signature right after Karl Marx


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> You are 180 degrees wrong buddy. Kasich worked for Lehman Brothers prior to the crash. You found your con-man.


Kasich actually has some plans that are workable and great for both sides. Trump just uses words like great, huge, polls, walls and yet with no details. And the uneducated screams YESSSSS


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *amnesty
> Rubio found his voice. Have no idea why the GOP is afraid of this con-man. I bet if you had a chance you would enroll in Trump University.


You are clueless. Rubio is owned by Goldman and Microsoft. Are you actually shilling for the choke-artist? This shit is hilarious, Trump is already the president. Anyone bitching about it should have spent more time developing effective policy and less time worshiping party doners.

Sorry shills, you lose. Point me to numbers that prove otherwise. You can't. You live in a fantasy.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

Can you take a second, just a second, to realize what Trump did last week:

Told the Pope to go fuck himself, calling him a bad Christian, and won SC same day. The Pope apologized like the worthless pedo he is.

Trump won the Hispanic vote in Nevada, running against two Hispanics on a campaign promise of deporting Hispanics. The man is untouchable. Prepare your anus.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> You are clueless. Rubio is owned by Goldman and Microsoft. Are you actually shilling for the choke-artist? This shit is hilarious, Trump is already the president. Anyone bitching about it should have spent more time developing effective policy and less time worshiping party doners.
> 
> Sorry shills, you lose. Point me to numbers that prove otherwise. You can't. You live in a fantasy.


I guess you really don't know me. I only vote GOP in the primary, only to put up the best idiot to get smashed in the general. You guys should be ashamed after that joke of a debate, but yet the uneducated scream YESSSSSSS.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Can you take a second, just a second, to realize what Trump did last week:
> 
> Told the Pope to go fuck himself, calling him a bad Christian, and won SC same day. The Pope apologized like the worthless pedo he is.
> 
> Trump won the Hispanic vote in Nevada, running against two Hispanics on a campaign promise of deporting Hispanics. The man is untouchable. Prepare your anus.


prepare yours, for you know not what Trump will actually do if he became POTUS.
I'm financially set...pray that you are. I doubt it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Republicans truly don't know shit about how the world actually works
> 
> You idiots think you can bomb away terrorism and end illegal immigration by building a wall..
> 
> We have a wall, dummy. Building a bigger, taller, more expensive one won't make a difference. You want to put a band-aid on a broken arm, you can't end illegal immigration without addressing the underlying issues of why people decide to enter the country illegally. You're doing the equivalent with illegal immigration that your party does with the war on drugs, the "tough on crime" stance.


I never said we can bomb away terrorism. That is your buddy Obama!!! 

Yes, I also mentioned legislation. 

I dont have a party, I am a registered independent. Stop lumping me with other groups.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

If you want to know what the rest of the world thinks about what's going on. Get outside the Zio-media anti-Trump machine.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I never said we can bomb away terrorism. That is your buddy Obama!!!
> 
> Yes, I also mentioned legislation.
> 
> I dont have a party, I am a registered independent. Stop lumping me with other groups.


You are GOP. Own it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You are GOP. Own it.


I dont care that you are too lazy to remember who's party affiliation is what but I dont have a team...

We went over this yesterday. Your ADD is showing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> the parrots are already at it!!


aren't you parroting that line of bullshit about 'mexico will pay for the wall'?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Trump is already the president.


lol.

fucking deluded.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Get outside the Zio-media


oh, you hate the jews, eh?

poor thing.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

No? My best friends are Jewish, Israel isn't a Jewish person, it's a country.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> No? My best friends are Jewish, Israel isn't a Jewish person, it's a country.


the only people who complain about the "zionist media" are complete jew hating retards.

so why do you hate jews, kid?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont care that you are too lazy to remember who's party affiliation is what but I dont have a team...
> 
> We went over this yesterday. Your ADD is showing.


actually it was earlier today. Maybe you need a break from smoking. Trust me, a tolerance break is needed from time to time.
Dumb ass can't even remember a conversation he just had today. Damn we never going to get weed legalized 



NLXSK1 said:


> I am not on either side. I am an individual.


 please try to remember what you say at least for a day.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> You are clueless. Rubio is owned by Goldman and Microsoft. Are you actually shilling for the choke-artist? This shit is hilarious, Trump is already the president. Anyone bitching about it should have spent more time developing effective policy and less time worshiping party doners.
> 
> Sorry shills, you lose. Point me to numbers that prove otherwise. You can't. You live in a fantasy.


Clinton v. Trump
Sanders v. Trump


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

Bucks mad because Trump is dominating polls, and Hillary is beating Bernie because she bought all the superdelegates. Get ready to bite the bullet and vote for a neo-con that's going to lose the general. Here's what RT had to say today:
https://www.rt.com/shows/big-picture/333698-trump-cancer-case-attorney/

I don't hate Jews UncleCuck, I'm just not blind to special interest groups, and the glaring over-representation of Jewish-Israeli interests in media. You have a penchant for willful denial, cuck.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Bucks mad because Trump is dominating polls, and Hillary is beating Bernie because she bought all the superdelegates. Get ready to bite the bullet and vote for a neo-con that's going to lose the general. Here's what RT had to say today:
> https://www.rt.com/shows/big-picture/333698-trump-cancer-case-attorney/
> 
> I don't hate Jews UncleCuck, I'm just not blind to special interest groups, and the glaring over-representation of Jewish-Israeli interests in media. You have a penchant for willful denial, cuck.


UncleCuck. I get it, because he's a cuckold. That's a good one. I'm stealing it


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> UncleCuck. I get it, because he's a cuckold. That's a good one. I'm stealing it


Damn you lame. I see why you can't get a real girlfriend.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

He's lame? You're the cuck. Back to the shed, London, prepare the bull.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

29 standing ovations later and you still aren't voting for Trump. Laughable.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

America first, cucks in the shed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> actually it was earlier today. Maybe you need a break from smoking. Trust me, a tolerance break is needed from time to time.
> Dumb ass can't even remember a conversation he just had today. Damn we never going to get weed legalized
> 
> please try to remember what you say at least for a day.


LOL!!! Gotta take a break from working ;] I was out all afternoon promoting my new business. I think I made a few good connections. Tracked down a good producer from my old business. Made this morning feel like yesterday :] 

And I am smoking some true OG... Won 2nd place in the cannabis cup like 6 years running. I think I know why !!!! ELIPSES ON STEROIDS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Damn you lame. I see why you can't get a real girlfriend.


UncleCuckold in the corner while I spend QT with the wifey. Who needs a girlfriend?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> He's lame? You're the cuck. Back to the shed, London, prepare the bull.


Yawn ...You're just boring . At least he came blame it on being young and dumb. What's your excuse ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> He's lame? You're the cuck. Back to the shed, London, prepare the bull.


Looks like Turnip's the cuck, he's getting owned by both Clinton and Sanders by all national polls

LOL


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! Gotta take a break from working ;] I was out all afternoon promoting my new business. I think I made a few good connections. Tracked down a good producer from my old business. Made this morning feel like yesterday :]
> 
> And I am smoking some true OG... Won 2nd place in the cannabis cup like 6 years running. I think I know why !!!! ELIPSES ON STEROIDS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


yeah make excuses for being stupid.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

ETHNICALLY PURE JEWISH STATE WOOOOOOO YEAH! JOHNATHAN POLLARD WAS INNOCENT WOOOOOOOO!!!!

Cruz 2016


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Looks like Turnip's the cuck, he's getting owned by both Clinton and Sanders by all national polls
> 
> LOL


All national polls? That's not true


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

and Hillary, Rubio, Sanders 2016


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> UncleCuckold in the corner while I spend QT with the wifey. Who needs a girlfriend?


young and dumb you are. Pretending to be with the next mans wife, because you gets NO pussy in the real world.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Looks like Turnip's the cuck, he's getting owned by both Clinton and Sanders by all national polls
> 
> LOL


Then you got nothing to worry about.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Then you got nothing to worry about.


If Clinton wins, a republican doesn't - win

If Trump wins, he fails as president and Dems win in 2020 - win

win/win, even if Trump becomes president (which he won't)


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> young and dumb you are. Pretending to be with the next mans wife, because you gets NO pussy in the real world.


lol. I can get it when I want it, and have it when I need it.
Maybe you should get off my case and worry about your marriage. Why aren't you spending any time with your wife?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If Clinton wins, a republican doesn't - win
> 
> If Trump wins, he fails as president and Dems win in 2020 - win
> 
> win/win, even if Trump becomes president (which he won't)


Trump wins, he nukes ISIS and gets a 2nd term with 80% of the popular vote. He knocks down the statue of liberty to build one of trump 4 times bigger with neon lights for his hair....

Your worst nightmare !! ;]


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> lol. I can get it when I want it, and have it when I need it.
> Maybe you should get off my case and worry about your marriage. Why aren't you spending any time with your wife?


That's the bull's job, he gets to watch if he's good.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If Clinton wins, a republican doesn't - win
> 
> If Trump wins, he fails as president and Dems win in 2020 - win
> 
> win/win, even if Trump becomes president (which he won't)


If trump wins, there won't be anything left in 2020, the US will file bankruptcy 2-3 times by then, because it was a good deal....


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> lol. I can get it when I want it, and have it when I need it.
> Maybe you should get off my case and worry about your marriage. Why aren't you spending any time with your wife?


She making crablegs for us as we type, then we will watch a movie together.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> She making crablegs for us as we type, then we will watch a movie together.


*Cheese sticks


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Trump wins, he nukes ISIS and gets a 2nd term with 80% of the popular vote. He knocks down the statue of liberty to build one of trump 4 times bigger with neon lights for his hair....
> 
> Your worst nightmare !! ;]


this is entirely possible....except for the 80% part


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> *Cheese sticks


Usted es una perra aburrida


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't think Trump could be as bad as Bush was, Cruz could be though. Trump is just talking without giving anything much thought.. 

Him not releasing his tax returns is strange, makes me think he's hiding something.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, it all looks like it's Clinton vs. Trump.........All the Dem's will vote for the her and the Republicans will vote for Trump because they'd rather have Trump than Clinton. So, as usual, the election will be decided by the independents. I see a big change coming after 8 failed years so Trump it is..........I can't wait to see all the "head explosions" on election night......LOL


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

If Trump fails to live up to his promises, he will get primaried in 2020, then lose.
But that won't be the case. Trump is a man of his word. When he makes a promise, it's as good as gold.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

la esposa estar


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think Trump could be as bad as Bush was, Cruz could be though. Trump is just talking without giving anything much thought..
> 
> Him not releasing his tax returns is strange, makes me think he's hiding something.


Romney didn't release his taxes until September. So he can shut the hell up, he's a loser


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> la esposa estar


LOL. nice try but epic fail.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> @Padawanbater2
> 
> The only thing I find more offensive than getting lectured by a Marxist,
> is you quoting me in your signature right after Karl Marx


"I'm so offended!"

So call the PC police on me


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 26, 2016)

The old Republican base is surely upset by what will be a move to the center by Trump, but if it helps get him elected, then so be it. Personally I'm most concerned with the Immigration issue and Homeland Security, so GO TRUMP.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Personally I'm most concerned with the Immigration issue and Homeland Security, so GO TRUMP.


Well that's stupid, considering the economy is still in shambles


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Romney didn't release his taxes until September. So he can shut the hell up, he's a loser


Dude. Romney released his taxes in January of 2012, are you ever the fuck right or do you take pleasure in being wrong


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "I'm so offended!"
> 
> So call the PC police on me


I don't give a rats ass about PC. Why do you quote me after your idol Karl Marx? People might get it twisted


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Dude. Romney released his taxes in January of 2012, are you ever the fuck right or do you take pleasure in being wrong


That was only for prior years, not his 2011 return


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

Trump is being unfairly audited by the IRS, hmmmmm, didn't Obama almost catch an impeachment for doing that exact same.........

Anyway, no one releases their returns during an audit. That isn't how that works. No accountant in his right mind would let you do that, let alone Trump's accountant.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> The old Republican base is surely upset by what will be a move to the center by Trump, but if it helps get him elected, then so be it. Personally I'm most concerned with the Immigration issue and Homeland Security, so GO TRUMP.


Immigration is just a smoke screen for being prejudice.......if we were really worried about immigration & security we could just arrest the business owners that hire them...the jobs would disappear overnight....and so would the immigrants. Otherwise it's a hate screen...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I don't give a rats ass about PC. Why do you quote me after your idol Karl Marx? People might get it twisted


Of course you do, you just said you were offended by what I said. My my, how dare I!

Why do you condemn Marx when you know absolutely shit about him or his work?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Trump is being unfairly audited by the IRS, hmmmmm, didn't Obama almost catch an impeachment for doing that exact same.........
> 
> Anyway, no one releases their returns during an audit. That isn't how that works. No accountant in his right mind would let you do that, let alone Trump's accountant.


lets see last years.....or the year before......lol


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Trump is being unfairly audited by the IRS, hmmmmm, didn't Obama almost catch an impeachment for doing that exact same.........
> 
> Anyway, no one releases their returns during an audit. That isn't how that works. No accountant in his right mind would let you do that, let alone Trump's accountant.


I already told him about the audit. These guys parrot every GOP attack they hear


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Immigration is just a smoke screen for being prejudice.......if we were really worried about immigration & security we could just arrest the business owners that hire them...the jobs would disappear overnight....and so would the immigrants. Otherwise it's a hate screen...


You are dangerously stupid. Immigration is a smoke-screen for flooding the country with cheap, unskilled labor. Get your mind right.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Of course you do, you just said you were offended by what I said. My my, how dare I!
> 
> Why do you condemn Marx when you know absolutely shit about him or his work?


I have studied Karl Marx and Saul Alinsky in depth. Rules for Radicals is nothing new to me. I know how Obama won the white house. Could you please take my quote, and separate it from crazy karl?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> You are dangerously stupid. Immigration is a smoke-screen for flooding the country with cheap, unskilled labor. Get your mind right.


Then quit hiring them.....simple solution & doesn't need a wall


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That was only for prior years, not his 2011 return


just say you were wrong. Don't compound ignorance with stupidity


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> just say you were wrong. Don't compound ignorance with stupidity


I told the truth. How come that never counts for anything?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I have studied Karl Marx and Saul Alinsky in depth. Rules for Radicals is nothing new to me. I know how Obama won the white house. Could you please take my quote, and separate it from crazy karl?


Why did Marx believe poverty existed?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why did Marx believe poverty existed?


We can have this conversation, and I know where your minds headed; but it's pointless until you separate my quote from Karl Marx.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Then quit hiring them.....simple solution & doesn't need a wall


Tell that to business owners that are being robbed every April to pay for the welfare of illegal occupants of the country anyway.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

Why did Marx's philosophy directly kill almost 200 million people? Why was it almost immediately co-opted by Jewish Bolshevism to rob Russia and Ukraine of all it's productive wealth, killing no less than 10 million in the Holomodor? And then similarly starving ~100million in China after dispossessing farmers? You've been trying to turn over that same rusted heap of shit for over a century, it's time to call a cab.

You Marxist edge-lords are bankrupt ideologically. Sorry your pyramid scheme was outed for what it was.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We can have this conversation, and I know where your minds headed; but it's pointless until you separate my quote from Karl Marx.


Blow me


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Blow me


You don't need to be so rude, I asked politely. My name is Not GOP, and then a Karl Marx quote. What if people get the wrong idea?


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *That's the point, you can't seal it off completely. You can't stop illegal immigration with a wall.*
> 
> There isn't a border in the entire world that can't be crossed by someone desperate and willing enough
> 
> What's his stance on the war on drugs?



You`re trying to stop double digit thousands, not the one or ten.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You don't need to be so rude, I asked politely. My name is Not GOP, and then a Karl Marx quote. What if people get the wrong idea?


If people get the wrong idea, then you should probably change some of your dogshit beliefs


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

Says the Marxist...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think Trump could be as bad as Bush was, Cruz could be though. Trump is just talking without giving anything much thought..
> 
> Him not releasing his tax returns is strange, makes me think he's hiding something.


His tax returns are being audited. He said he would release them after the audit.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Trump is being unfairly audited by the IRS, hmmmmm, didn't Obama almost catch an impeachment for doing that exact same.........
> 
> Anyway, no one releases their returns during an audit. That isn't how that works. No accountant in his right mind would let you do that, let alone Trump's accountant.


100% of the people in Trumps income level get audited......it perfectly normal and expected.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well that's stupid, considering the economy is still in shambles


First off, I'm retired so the state of the economy means a lot less to me than others.

And, I guarantee Trump will do a better job improving the economy than Obama did in his 7+ years.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If people get the wrong idea, then you should probably change some of your dogshit beliefs


Are you telling me we can't even get along a little bit? Grow up


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Are you telling me we can't even get along a little bit? Grow up


He is certainly living the quote!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Are you telling me we can't even get along a little bit? Grow up


I have no interest in "getting along" with people like you. People like you need to be destroyed, mitigated from the face of this planet. You serve no purpose but to obstruct progress. You will be the bad guys when the history books are written about this time period in America.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I have no interest in "getting along" with people like you. People like you need to be destroyed, mitigated from the face of this planet. You serve no purpose but to obstruct progress. You will be the bad guys when the history books are written about this time period in America.


The voice of tolerance... ;]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> First off, I'm retired so the state of the economy means a lot less to me than others.
> 
> And, I guarantee Trump will do a better job improving the economy than Obama did in his 7+ years.


Yes, I agree with you SSHZ. And trump has such a great sense of humor an wit. Its fun to watch him, he makes me laugh. I cant think of any one else in politics that has such a great personality like him. Wasnt it hysterical in the debate when he said.. " I got a choker on this side ( about Rubio) and a liar on this side" and when he said... 'Why are you asking me all the questions,? I know you want the ratings, but this is ridiculous" and poor Dr. Carson. He is so sweet and cuddly. I really like him and no one gives him the time of day.
His hands are amazing, hypnotizing. Im glad Donald stuck up for him at the debate. To be honest, i think Donald might be paying off the Doc to stay in the race.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I have no interest in "getting along" with people like you. People like you need to be destroyed, mitigated from the face of this planet. You serve no purpose but to obstruct progress. You will be the bad guys when the history books are written about this time period in America.





NLXSK1 said:


> The voice of tolerance... ;]


Wow. Total meltdown!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I have no interest in "getting along" with people like you. People like you need to be destroyed, mitigated from the face of this planet. You serve no purpose but to obstruct progress. You will be the bad guys when the history books are written about this time period in America.


If you could stab a knife in my heart right now, would you do it? In the name of Karl Marx


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The voice of tolerance... ;]


There is zero obligation to tolerate _intolerance_


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If you could stab a knife in my heart right now, would you do it? In the name of Karl Marx


I'd rather continue bitch slapping you with facts


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd rather continue bitch slapping you with facts


You should read a self help book. Maybe have the doctor up your dose of antidepressants


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Tell that to business owners that are being robbed every April to pay for the welfare of illegal occupants of the country anyway.


I didn't think you were serious about immigration.....haters gonna hate


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Trump acts like an immature 6 year old with no filter......not very presidental


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump acts like an immature 6 year old with no filter......not very presidental


Is that why he's winning?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2016)

this is what Bernie likes to eat after he gets high.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this is what Bernie likes to eat after he gets high.


Burnie doesn't smoke weed. He tried it once, but the smoke made him cough,
so he doesn't like it, because he's pussy


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Is that why he's winning?


Republicans!?.........who can figure them out?


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Republicans!?.........who can figure them out?


Dude, what planet do you live on? He's got the primaries sewn up, clearly, and no one likes Hillary. She still could (unlikely) catch the indictment. She did break the law, after all.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe Donald Trump isn't winning the election in your Underground-Marxist-Sewer-Paradise, but up on the surface, it's Trump country baby.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude, what planet do you live on? He's got the primaries sewn up, clearly, and no one likes Hillary. She still could (unlikely) catch the indictment. She did break the law, after all.


The problem with the republicans winning the pres, they would have control of all 3 branches of the gov & they would quickly try to undo decades of progress we have made in this country in womens rights, the environment, Health care, and many many more....it would set the country back decades & decades. I just hate to see us go backwards. They would give tax brakes to the rich & fuck over the rest of us to push their religion down our throats & discriminate against anyone they wish......not my idea of "progress"...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Maybe Donald Trump isn't winning the election in your Underground-Marxist-Sewer-Paradise, but up on the surface, it's Trump country baby.


I don't live underground.....but I do have a basement.....full of weed


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The problem with the republicans winning the pres, they would have control of all 3 branches of the gov & they would quickly try to undo decades of progress we have made in this country in womens rights, the environment, Health care, and many many more....it would set the country back decades & decades. I just hate to see us go backwards. They would give tax brakes to the rich & fuck over the rest of us to push their religion down our throats & discriminate against anyone they wish......not my idea of "progress"...


WHAT PROGRESS?!?!?! Endless war and a drone campaign that earned us the animus of the whole world? The EPA dumping toxic waste into the Colorado River? Obamacare making my premiums literally double, despite never seeing a doctor since I've enrolled? Women's right? Are you serious? Trump is pro-life, but he just recently defended Planned Parenthood as necessary to provide services for women. He has daughters and a heart, never did he even hint at taking away abortion rights. I'm telling you, I'm as skeptical of government as you can be, this is actually the black-swan we've been waiting for. I understand why you don't like the GOPe, no one does but wealthy doners. Trump is different, if he wasn't, why would every public intellectual that has been cheerleading for endless wars hate him so much?

Trumps tax plan: 0% for anyone unmarried making making under 50k

Bernie's tax plan: 12.2% for 0-9.5k a year, and it only goes up from there.



doublejj said:


> I don't live underground.....but I do have a basement.....full of weed


Yeah man, come to think of it, I have an Underground-Marxist-Paradise in my basement too, I guess I'm in a glass house on that one


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

Look man, I've had too many friends die on Mexican dope. You know what that feels like? Having a mate die from the smack they let flow over that border? We all know the government sells drugs here, I don't have to tell anyone that. Trump will ferret out those traitors, he's not taking paychecks and speaking fees from the crooks that are benefiting from our dead kids and soldiers.

50% black youth unemployment rate and you don't think immigration is a problem? Illegals with anchor-babies taking welfare checks while Vietnam veterans that were forced to kill for greed are left to suffer on the street? Why don't you care about your people? We have so many Americans suffering, those babies in Flint that will be affected by lead for the rest of their lives, the residents of Detroit without water? We have to stop caring about whether or not Mrs. Mohammed can vote in the next Afghan election, we have our own people dying on the withering streets that our fathers' built.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> WHAT PROGRESS?!?!?! Endless war and a drone campaign that earned us the animus of the whole world? The EPA dumping toxic waste into the Colorado River? Obamacare making my premiums literally double, despite never seeing a doctor since I've enrolled? Women's right? Are you serious? Trump is pro-life, but he just recently defended Planned Parenthood as necessary to provide services for women. He has daughters and a heart, never did he even hint at taking away abortion rights. I'm telling you, I'm as skeptical of government as you can be, this is actually the black-swan we've been waiting for. I understand why you don't like the GOPe, no one does but wealthy doners. Trump is different, if he wasn't, why would every public intellectual that has been cheerleading for endless wars hate him so much?
> 
> Trumps tax plan: 0% for anyone unmarried making making under 50k
> 
> ...


It's not so much trump (although he batshit crazy), it the rest of the repubs in the senate & congress (more batshit crazy than trump).....defund the EPA?...really?....throw out our only working health care program?....My Kaiser health coverage monthly co-pay went to '0' a month under Obama care...The EPA was trying to cleanup a Superfund polluted sight that was a mine left behind by a corp that left the polluted mess for the public to clean up after they went bankrupt, and it didn't work out as planned.....it was a fucking mess left behind by a mining corp they were trying to clean up...


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

I love this country with every ounce of my being. Trump has given me the hope that I'd never thought I'd have in America. I mean that sincerely, I think of that man as a dear friend, without even knowing him, and what other people are hearing as vitriol, I'm hearing as a man that is speaking from a place of great passion and the same love I feel for my beautiful country. I wouldn't leave the US if you paid me, and I'm a career criminal.

The EPA's critical failure, is that it keeps allowing those companies to get away with that sort of thing. You think BP cleaned up the Gulf? Fuck no, they pumped some mutigenic compound all over the sea-floor and fisherman are pulling up godzilla crabs for the next 100 years. They did however, pay a several-billion dollar fine to some champagne-socialists that work at a government office. No one is watching the Watchmen.

I had to quit my job, because my insurance was almost half of what I was taking home a month after my union was gutted, and everyone's contracts were re-negotiated to part-time. I made just enough to not qualify for assistance, because they let me keep my seniority, obviously.

So I quit my job to avoid involuntary servitude to a company that ransoms sick kid's health while they watch parents bankrupt themselves. That is not a tenable solution to health-care. Quit your job so you can get Medicaid? But that's what I had to do. The solution to education isn't "tax everyone and make the government pay your tuition", it's "address why tuition is so expensive, why money isn't worth anything, why are our educators so bad at their jobs, why aren't there any jobs for young people to pay their way through college, and why do we let universities get away with all of it?"

The country is afflicted with very complicated issues right now, a simple fix-all like $15 minimum wage is an emotionally potent oversimplification that serves only to palliate the underlying condition.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

if I had a 14 year old & he acted like trump...I would send him to his room.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

Meanwhile I'm watching my impoverished peers circle the drain in a miasma of demoralization and Mexican brown dope. I can't have another Obama, I can't watch my people die and suffer while he sends billion dollar checks to Israel to buy more Iron Dome (completely worthless) rockets. 

"Another trillion, it's nothing really"

Meanwhile American citizens in Flint are forced to drink water that will permanently lower a whole generation of IQ, it absolutely sickens me.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

And then we get AIPAC wind-up toys like Cruz, who claims to be a "Washington outsider", despite his wife being an investment banker for Goldman, and himself being a senator who's biggest party doner is............... wait for it.................. Goldman Sachs.

And they call Trump a demagogue. Laughable.


----------



## Queece (Feb 26, 2016)

You guys want to see something really terrifying? Look up Mr. Sander's voting record in accordance to foreign wars. I don't think you're going to like what you see. He's a Trojan Horse, AstroTurf grass-roots. No more war.

Trump is the only candidate that has never supported any of Bush's and Obama's wars, and is on video record from as far back as 2002 saying that war would destabilize the middle-east. A vote for Bernie is tacit approval for every war since Kosovo, all of which Bernie has voted for. Dead kids, more soldiers in caskets for Israel's wars. Can you really support that? A self-identified Democratic Party "company man". Remember that in November.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Bucks mad because Trump is dominating polls, and Hillary is beating Bernie because she bought all the superdelegates. Get ready to bite the bullet and vote for a neo-con that's going to lose the general. Here's what RT had to say today:
> https://www.rt.com/shows/big-picture/333698-trump-cancer-case-attorney/
> 
> I don't hate Jews UncleCuck, I'm just not blind to special interest groups, and the glaring over-representation of Jewish-Israeli interests in media. You have a penchant for willful denial, cuck.


wow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> I love this country with every ounce of my being. Trump has given me the hope that I'd never thought I'd have in America. I mean that sincerely, I think of that man as a dear friend


wow again. beyond pathetic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dead kids, more soldiers in caskets for Israel's wars.


so why do you hate jews so much?


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

Buck, you should advertise on Craigslist as a human punching-bag. You've really carved out a niche for yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Buck, you should advertise on Craigslist as a human punching-bag. You've really carved out a niche for yourself.


but seriously though, why are you such a pathetic loser?


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

I hate Israel because it flagrantly violates international law, and is a predatory politic that is trying for a zionist plan for expanding into "Greater-Israel". Look into the Yinon Plan, you simpleton.

http://www.thedailystar.net/the-yinon-plan-and-the-role-of-the-isis-31469

Call me a racist, the Jews in my life know otherwise, your words are powerless. Israel is a country, not a Jew, you are drinking the bitter kool-aid.

And you are a massive cuckold.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> I hate Israel because it flagrantly violates international law, and is a predatory politic that is trying for a zionist plan for expanding into "Greater-Israel". Look into the Yinon Plan, you simpleton.
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/the-yinon-plan-and-the-role-of-the-isis-31469
> 
> ...


poor little jew hater.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't give a fuck about labels, I'm an adult.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

Buck you are an inarticulate contrarian. I know it comes from a place of great loneliness. Who hurt you, Buck? Who hurt you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Buck you are an inarticulate contrarian. I know it comes from a place of great loneliness. Who hurt you, Buck? Who hurt you?


the fucking jews. who else? amirite?


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

It is my hope, that those like you should not have to know such loneliness, Buck. I love you, even if you are a autistic loon on the internet. You just want to rattle the cage because your life is lacking validation from others. I understand you, Buck, and I like you just the way you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> It is my hope, that those like you should not have to know such loneliness, Buck. I love you, even if you are a autistic loon on the internet. You just want to rattle the cage because your life is lacking validation from others. I understand you, Buck, and I like you just the way you are.


you jew loving fuck.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

I love people, Jews I love as much as any other. I would wish only peace and prosperity for Israel and all her citizens, I just can't, as a rational adult, justify a war in Libya as a matter of _American_ national security. Not just Israel, I'm far more upset about our military sponsorship of Europe. Why do I have to pay for France's Navy? Why are we spending billions being Europe's military while they call us fat lazy cowboys, all whilst swilling wine at 9am to prepare themselves for a 4-hour work day? They want security, pay for it your fucking self. I don't remember voting for that.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We give mexico aid every year... All trump has to do is have congress reduce that aid in the amount of the cost of the wall and essentially they will have paid for it.
> 
> Not really difficult. Maybe the mexican president might figure it out when his welfare check is short...


Not really difficult for a complete moron. Do you know how much aid the US gives Mexico? Not chump change but nothing like the cost of that wall. 

The U.S. Government gave a total of $209,432,920 to Mexico in 2012:

The aid was broken down in the following manner:
Economic

Child Survival and Health: $-12,200

Department of Defense Security Assistance: $39,854

Development Assistance: $17,948,047

Economic Support Fund/Security Support Assistance: $40,810,450

Global Health and Child Survival: $3,894,197

Narcotics Control: $27,565,779

Nonproliferation, Anti-Terrorism, Demining and Related: $7,074,531

Other Active Grant Programs: $15,381,152

Other State Assistance: $2,700,596

Other USAID Assistance: $2,764

Other USDA Assistance: $372,914

Peace Corps: $2,000,836

Military

Military Assistance, Total: $91,654,000

So, you have the pen. Cross off any line items you want to. Then tell my how the savings add up to the 30 billion or so that this wall will cost us. Factor in the cost to protect, maintain and patrol this 1300 mile long wall, I'll let you do the ciphering to figure that one out. Oh, and make sure its patrolled at a level that gives us 99% certainty that nobody gets through.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

Dude, Mexico will pay. Do you know how a tariff works? They weren't being asked.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> I love people, Jews I love as much as any other. I would wish only peace and prosperity for Israel and all her citizens, I just can't, as a rational adult, justify a war in Libya as a matter of _American_ national security. Not just Israel, I'm far more upset about our military sponsorship of Europe. Why do I have to pay for France's Navy? Why are we spending billions being Europe's military while they call us fat lazy cowboys, all whilst swilling wine at 9am to prepare themselves for a 4-hour work day? They want security, pay for it your fucking self. I don't remember voting for that.


Why do you need to ramble on about Israel when it comes to the subject of fighting ISIS? Agreed, we should keep our troops out of Libya and Syria/Northern Iraq. The rest of your stuff is just ignorant.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

How so? Why do you think we were in Iraq? National Security? Give me a break, don't insult your own intelligence like that. Israel is very much part of the problem of ISIS in Syria, as the only country opening bombing the Assad Regime as a directive. Also sponsoring terrorist rebels. You can say the plan is effective until you're blue in the face, we are embarrassing ourselves, that is the international consensus.

Try again cucks.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude, Mexico will pay. Do you know how a tariff works? They weren't being asked.


So, Iraq was supposed to pay for our war with them. How did that work out? Tell me, how exactly are we going to extract 30 Billion USD out of Mexico? Tariffs? Are you really that dumb?

That wall is the most idiotic and least effective solution to the problem of illegal immigration. And numbskulls like you actually buy into the idea.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude, Mexico will pay. Do you know how a tariff works? They weren't being asked.


Hahaha!


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

It goes beyond "bad intelligence" at this point. We are holding ISIS's hand while they sneak oil into Turkey. I'll pull the published Russian satellite photos if you'd like further illustration. The US loves terrorists, Bay of Pigs anyone? Well, if the wall is such a bad idea, why is it winning the election? Just answer me that, if you have a better idea, what would it be? Create infinite government-charity jobs for anyone that decides to pour into the country?

You can't just condemn the idea without offering a solution. The Iraq war wasn't a mistake, it was high-treason. A war based on a deliberate fabrication of "WMDs and ties to Al Qaeda". Remember the first Iraq war? Those famous "Incubator Babies".

A wall isn't a government agency, therefor it is better at preventing immigration than the alternative. Ipso facto.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> How so? Why do you think we were in Iraq? National Security? Give me a break, don't insult your own intelligence like that. Israel is very much part of the problem of ISIS in Syria, as the only country opening bombing the Assad Regime as a directive. Also sponsoring terrorist rebels. You can say the plan is effective until you're blue in the face, we are embarrassing ourselves, that is the international consensus.
> 
> Try again cucks.


I have no idea why Bush Jr went into Iraq. It wasn't because of WMD. It also wasn't some jewish world domination scheme either. You are bent by your bigoted beliefs if you think Israel was the reason we went there. Maybe he went in to vindicate daddy. 

I have trouble speaking wingnut conspiracy code-talk. Are you saying that Israel is sponsoring ISIS as well as the rebels fighting Assad?

The only role the US should play in that hornet's nest is containment and cutting off funds by exerting pressure on banks and other tools used to finance that war by ISIS. And oh yes that is working. ISIS is contained and funds are drying up.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> View attachment 3617989


Probably why I never considered joining the military.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Hahaha!


Black lives matter is about as organic as Teflon. You co-opted wannabe intellectuals bought into George Soro's scheme. Remember that $33 Mil he paid the like of Deray and others to stir shit up? How does it feel, knowing your identity politics facade is cracking in front of you? You are the reason why Trump is winning, you and your faux-left ilk.

Keep moving the goal-post, try to redefine "liberalism" all you want, no one's buying it in 2016. Trump's winning, and you can't stop it.

Being a good American doesn't mean dying for Israel. Sorry, if you believe so, you are being cuckolded. Why else would we be in Iraq the first time? Why else do we support Israel breaking UN human-rights law? Why do we support Saudi Arabia doing the same thing?

Why are we just now lifting the Cuban embargo when we've been trading with openly communist China for decades? Why do you keep buying the lines they feed you. The government are the terrorists, here's something you've never seen:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Northwoods

You are trusting known liars. Israeli interests are clear: expansion into the West Bank. What have they done? Expanded into the West Bank. You are calling me crazy for stating objective information.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> .
> Well, if the wall is such a bad idea, why is it winning the election? Just answer me that, if you have a better idea, what would it be? Create infinite government-charity jobs for anyone that decides to pour into the country?
> 
> A wall isn't a government agency, therefor it is better at preventing immigration than the alternative. Ipso facto.


Trump is not winning the election with that idea. His core support comes from about 30% of Republican faithful who do love them some boondoggle of a wall. His main source of support comes from his opponents who are so bad they make Trump look good. So, Trump is winning the Republican nomination but he's not winning the election by his divisive tactics. 

Check the demographics. Old white men are the mainstay of that party. Women, Latinos, African Americans, the young vote and about 40% of old white men not infected with racism and bigotry won't support that man. Polling data back me up, every time people are asked, Trump loses to the Democratic nominee no matter who they are. Trump, the 45th President? Not going to happen.

I do look forward the another four years of whining from you about that darn Democratic party President. 



Queece said:


> It goes beyond "bad intelligence" at this point. We are holding ISIS's hand while they sneak oil into Turkey. I'll pull the published Russian satellite photos if you'd like further illustration. The US loves terrorists, Bay of Pigs anyone?
> 
> You can't just condemn the idea without offering a solution. The Iraq war wasn't a mistake, it was high-treason. A war based on a deliberate fabrication of "WMDs and ties to Al Qaeda". Remember the first Iraq war? Those famous "Incubator


The only role the US should play in that hornet's nest is containment and cutting off funds by exerting pressure on banks and other tools used to finance that war by ISIS. And oh yes that is working. ISIS is contained and funds are drying up.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Using the excuse "Crackas are bad" for "Why didn't you go to college for STEM if you wanted to make 100k a year?" is a non-sequitur. Yes, there is a cultural problem in law enforcement, I'm well aware and so are the few good cops still employed. There is also a problem with black culture in the United States. Explain gang-violence. Please. And then explain violent crime rate. And then explain why Asian-Americans have higher average IQs and incomes than native whites, despite being in a marginalized minority.
> 
> Then explain why none of these problems exist in communities of black Germans that were children of American GIs, and were brought up without Gucci Mane's secret crack formula being beaten into their heads from day one. No deviation in standardized test scores from native white Germans, nor drug abuse rates, violent crime rate, anything. No difference at all. If you could please explain that.
> 
> Cry racist all you want, you aren't going to better yourself by bringing everyone else down to your level.


Translation: What about all these talking points that are just made up shit by racist ignoramuses? 

No obligation to respond.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Israel is very much part of the problem of ISIS in Syria, as the only country opening bombing the Assad Regime as a directive. Also sponsoring terrorist rebels.


I have trouble speaking wingnut conspiracy code-talk. Are you saying that Israel is sponsoring ISIS as well as the rebels fighting Assad?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Using the excuse "Crackas are bad" for "Why didn't you go to college for STEM if you wanted to make 100k a year?" is a non-sequitur. Yes, there is a cultural problem in law enforcement, I'm well aware and so are the few good cops still employed. There is also a problem with black culture in the United States. Explain gang-violence. Please. And then explain violent crime rate. And then explain why Asian-Americans have higher average IQs and incomes than native whites, despite being in a marginalized minority.
> 
> Then explain why none of these problems exist in communities of black Germans that were children of American GIs, and were brought up without Gucci Mane's secret crack formula being beaten into their heads from day one. No deviation in standardized test scores from native white Germans, nor drug abuse rates, violent crime rate, anything. No difference at all. If you could please explain that.
> 
> Cry racist all you want, you aren't going to better yourself by bringing everyone else down to your level.



This probably has nothing to do with anything.
Or this:


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> That's a photo from probably 40+ years ago. Why are you guys still shooting one another in your own neighborhoods?


So the fact that blacks have been terrorized legally in this country for 350+ years means nothing?


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump is not winning the election with that idea. His core support comes from about 30% of Republican faithful who do love them some boondoggle of a wall. His main source of support comes from his opponents who are so bad they make Trump look good. So, Trump is winning the Republican nomination but he's not winning the election by his divisive tactics.
> 
> Check the demographics. Old white men are the mainstay of that party. Women, Latinos, African Americans, the young vote and about 40% of old white men not infected with racism and bigotry won't support that man. Polling data back me up, every time people are asked, Trump loses to the Democratic nominee no matter who they are. Trump, the 45th President? Not going to happen.
> 
> ...


You are, without a doubt, facing an existential threat right now. Did you read this?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Northwoods

Did you know the term racist was intended by Leon Trotsky to silence dissidents through thought policing? Wonder why you hear it so often these days......


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So the fact that blacks have been terrorized legally in this country for 350+ years means nothing?


Not at all, it means absolutely nothing. Why should it? What's your end game?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Not at all, it means absolutely nothing. Why should it? What's your end game?


Figures.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Figures.


Figures you don't have an answer. What's your end game? Call everyone racists, what do you hope to accomplish? Further dividing them?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Figures you don't have an answer. What's your end game? Call everyone racists, what do you hope to accomplish? Further dividing them?


No, let's just ignore it. Everything is good in 2016, right?


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

Do you want money? Will that make America less racist? Do you want dead police? Who's going to clean up the dead toddlers from gang-warfare crossfire? What do you want?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Do you want money? Will that make America less racist? Do you want dead police? Who's going to clean up the dead toddlers from gang-warfare crossfire? What do you want?


I have money, thank you. But let's play like everything is equal. Don't want to offend any white people here.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

Calling the country racist may or may not make you feel better temporarily, but it's just a word. What action would you, as a black man, like to see taken to mitigate racism in the United States? I know it hurts man, whatever it is that you're feeling, but internalizing your status as a victim is what's killing your community.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Calling the country racist may or may not make you feel better temporarily, but it's just a word. What action would you, as a black man, like to see taken to mitigate racism in the United States? I know it hurts man, whatever it is that you're feeling, but internalizing your status as a victim is what's killing your community.


Yeah, racism is MY fault.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

That's the victim-hood talking. You know you don't want to feel that way. You can't expect young black men to be successful when you are constantly telling them that there is an evil, invisible nemesis that already has a foot on his neck.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> That's the victim-hood talking. You know you don't want to feel that way. You can't expect young black men to be successful when you are constantly telling them that there is an evil, invisible nemesis that already has a foot on his neck.


No sense telling them the truth.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

As a very proud American, I want my people to thrive and develop themselves, all Americans including black Americans. I just can't see that helping you, to constantly fret about how whitey is keeping you down. Why are east-Asians in a higher average income bracket than even whites, if the country is so racist?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> As a very proud American, I want my people to thrive and develop themselves, all Americans including black Americans. I just can't see that helping you, to constantly fret about how whitey is keeping you down. Why are east-Asians in a higher average income bracket than even whites, if the country is so racist?


Both pictures that I posted were taken within my parents lifetime. But shit is all good now right?


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

Answer: because the Asian-American culture is one of militant hard work at the sake of pleasure. Sorry, that's the truth. If I'm a white supremacist, I'd be a pretty shitty one if I acknowledge east-Asians as smarter and more successful than whites. And why are Jews even higher than Asians?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Answer: because the Asian-American culture is one of militant hard work at the sake of pleasure. Sorry, that's the truth. If I'm a white supremacist, I'd be a pretty shitty one if I acknowledge east-Asians as smarter and more successful than whites. And why are Jews even higher than Asians?


OK


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

I realize, there were and are obstacles that stand in the way of Black people because of their race. I'm not blind. But rather than admit defeat, do like the Asians do, stop thinking about your race, and don't stop working until you get your paper right. I don't want to be a jerk, or sound insensitive, but I'm not going to coddle you because you black. You shouldn't want that as a grown man. Doesn't that bother you, that liberals glad-hand you about their role in institutional racism, telling you you're brave and strong for just being black. Not judging you by the quality of your character, treating you like some exotic pet that you can't say certain words around?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> I realize, there were and are obstacles that stand in the way of Black people because of their race. I'm not blind. But rather than admit defeat, do like the Asians do, stop thinking about your race, and don't stop working until you get your paper right. I don't want to be a jerk, or sound insensitive, but I'm not going to coddle you because you black. You shouldn't want that as a grown man. Doesn't that bother you, that liberals glad-hand you about their role in institutional racism, telling you you're brave and strong for just being black. Not judging you by the quality of your character, treating you like some exotic pet that you can't say certain words around?


We've been treated like "exotic pets" since 1619. Why stop now?


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

You act like being white and poor is easy. Might not be as hard as being black and poor, but it isn't a contest to see who struggles more. I don't give a fuck if you're black, if you're qualified, I would be a fool not to hire you. Why would any businessman look at income for his company and watch it walk out the door because of something petty like that?

You can still be a slave in your mind, the cage is invisible. You ever read any Ellison? Don't tokenize yourself man, you're worth more than that.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> You act like being white and poor is easy. Might not be as hard as being black and poor, but it isn't a contest to see who struggles more. I don't give a fuck if you're black, if you're qualified, I would be a fool not to hire you. Why would any businessman look at income for his company and watch it walk out the door because of something petty like that?
> 
> You can still be a slave in your mind, the cage is invisible. You ever read any Ellison? Don't tokenize yourself man, you're worth more than that.


You're making the same mistakes as the other idiots in here by thinking that this is just about me. It's not, I do fine personally.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

And I won't give you pity, because that would be racist. To just assume that you need a hand without you asking, that's just offensive.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> And I won't give you pity, because that would be racist. To just assume that you need a hand without you asking, that's just offensive.


See my post above.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

Not "you", I know you're alright. I just mean, think about it, what if everyone was sensitive to your race? You'd be having white people throwing money at you, grown men holding doors open for you, bosses talking to you like a child because they think they might upset you. I would be furious, if "racism" ended today as an independent black man.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Not "you", I know you're alright. I just mean, think about it, what if everyone was sensitive to your race? You'd be having white people throwing money at you, grown men holding doors open for you, bosses talking to you like a child because they think they might upset you. I would be furious, if "racism" ended today as an independent black man.


And somehow the EXACT OPPOSITE is better?


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

I think I know you well enough, just by talking to you here, to tell you that you're the kind of person that doesn't need to be handed respect. I wouldn't say it's the opposite right now man, I think you might be confusing the Black Experience with the general American Experience right now. I see a lot of good, honest white and black folks out of work without a lot of hope right now. I can't even count the number of kids in my graduating class are underground from heroine right now. Shit is bad right now man, generally, I think if we're going to heal the country, we have to do it on even footing. America owes black people a debt, that is for sure, and that debt is going to be repaid by stopping this immigration nightmare and giving black, and white, people their god damn dignity back.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> I think I know you well enough, just by talking to you here, to tell you that you're the kind of person that doesn't need to be handed respect. I wouldn't say it's the opposite right now man, I think you might be confusing the Black Experience with the general American Experience right now. I see a lot of good, honest white and black folks out of work without a lot of hope right now. I can't even count the number of kids in my graduating class are underground from heroine right now. Shit is bad right now man, generally, I think if we're going to heal the country, we have to do it on even footing. America owes black people a debt, that is for sure, and that debt is going to be repaid by stopping this immigration nightmare and giving black, and white, people their god damn dignity back.


I actually agree with most of what you posted (hence the "like"), with the exception of the immigration part.


----------



## Queece (Feb 27, 2016)

Well man, here's where the rubber hits the road. Work habits start young, you have to start somewhere gaining experience so that other places aren't looking at a 25-year-old that never held down a job on a resume (most college graduates think this is okay though). 

What is happening, and why immigration should be so important to blacks immediately, is that immigrants take jobs away from black youth at a shockingly disproportionate level.

Illegal immigrants live in low income neighborhoods, which were largely black communities prior to them showing up (for better or worse, no one can deny that blacks were forced into ghettos). America is now forcing blacks to compete like gladiators for that first job to get the ball rolling, hopefully (and man I realize it's a bullshit version of the american dream to begin with) out of the killings on the street. They let them in, it's blacks that are on the hook for the housing shortages and job loss.

Look at LA right now, black kids can't get jobs anywhere in the inner city without knowing how to speak Spanish fluently. That's absurd, we can't, as a country with a debt, let a whole generation be victims of companies' love for even cheaper labor.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Well man, here's where the rubber hits the road. Work habits start young, you have to start somewhere gaining experience so that other places aren't looking at a 25-year-old that never held down a job on a resume (most college graduates think this is okay though).
> 
> What is happening, and why immigration should be so important to blacks immediately, is that immigrants take jobs away from black youth at a shockingly disproportionate level.
> 
> ...


Then why are whites so concerned? Please don't tell me that it's of concern for black people, because we both know better than that. I don't have a problem with anyone coming to America in an attempt to improve their lives, and the lives of their families. That's what I was taught this country was supposed to be about.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The problem with the republicans winning the pres, they would have control of all 3 branches of the gov & they would quickly try to undo decades of progress we have made in this country in womens rights, the environment, Health care, and many many more....it would set the country back decades & decades. I just hate to see us go backwards. They would give tax brakes to the rich & fuck over the rest of us to push their religion down our throats & discriminate against anyone they wish......not my idea of "progress"...





Fogdog said:


> Not really difficult for a complete moron. Do you know how much aid the US gives Mexico? Not chump change but nothing like the cost of that wall.
> 
> The U.S. Government gave a total of $209,432,920 to Mexico in 2012:
> 
> ...



I would cross off all of it for as many years as the wall takes to be repaid. And the wall isnt going to cost 10 billion dollars. That is just crap. There was an ice skating rink in New York that had been under construction for years with no end in sight. Trump took it over and got it done on time and budget. He is a builder, he understands construction costs and how to keep them reasonable. He has a proven track record of building things.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

*Former CIA Director: Trump’s foreign policy “would be in violation of all international laws of armed combat”*
*
Michael Hayden appeared on "Real Time with Bill Maher" last night to blast Trump's approach to ISIS





*


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> Good catch. Silly mistake.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2016)

Now if Donald was smart he would give all the immigrants a number. Let them pay for entry in the US through taxation. (They already have the jobs)

Once the entry fee has been met, Taxes can then be diverted to China as normal.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Now if Donald was smart he would give all the immigrants a number. Let them pay for entry in the US through taxation. (They already have the jobs)
> 
> Once the entry fee has been met, Taxes can then be diverted to China as normal.


The problem with that is simply the fact that this fight over immigration has very little to do with immigration. It has much more to do with white American irrational fear of brown people. This wouldn't be an issue if our southern neighbor was, for example, Norway.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The problem with that is simply the fact that this fight over immigration has very little to do with immigration. It has much more to do with white American irrational fear of brown people. This wouldn't be an issue if our southern neighbor was, for example, Norway.


Yep, the barn is on fire and we are fighting over the paint brush.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The problem with that is simply the fact that this fight over immigration has very little to do with immigration. It has much more to do with white American irrational fear of brown people. This wouldn't be an issue if our southern neighbor was, for example, Norway.


You couldn't just say Canada? Most Canadians have no desire to enter our country illegally, it's called mutual respect. Mexico is disrespectful as hell, they think it's all about them, then they convince liberals it's all our fault.... no wonder America never wins anymore


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You couldn't just say Canada? Most Canadians have no desire to enter our country illegally, it's called mutual respect. Mexico is disrespectful as hell, they think it's all about them, then they convince liberals it's all our fault.... no wonder America never wins anymore


We have people from many nations who enter OR STAY in America illegally. Overstay of visa is one of the main ways.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We have people from many nations who enter OR STAY in America illegally. Overstay of visa is one of the main ways.


I understand that. But the heroin, guns and violence is coming from across the border.
It's not good people I have a problem with, it's what some of them bring in, and then what they take when they get here.
Do you have any idea how many unregistered guns are on the streets, because they were brought here illegally?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I understand that. But the heroin, guns and violence is coming from across the border.
> It's not good people I have a problem with, it's what some of them bring in, and then what they take when they get here.
> Do you have any idea how many unregistered guns are on the streets, because they were brought here illegally?


I see you falling for heroin from Mexico bullshit. I dare you to research heroin and Afghanistan. That's where most of your heroin is coming from. Then ask yourself how does it get here. Again do another research on the biggest gun manufactures and what country they are in ...its not Mexico.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You couldn't just say Canada? Most Canadians have no desire to enter our country illegally, it's called mutual respect. Mexico is disrespectful as hell, they think it's all about them, then they convince liberals it's all our fault.... no wonder America never wins anymore


Respect, I'll take Mexico over The US Oil industry or Monsanto any day.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I see you falling for heroin from Mexico bullshit. I dare you to research heroin and Afghanistan. That's where most of your heroin is coming from. Then ask yourself how does it get here. Again do another research on the biggest gun manufactures and what country they are in ...its not Mexico.


Typical liberal argument. 
Citing the largest manufacturers as a way to undermine other problems and pretend it's not happening.
Smith & Wesson doesn't sell unregistered assault rifles to people on the street.
We get the drugs, Mexico gets the cash


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Typical liberal argument.
> Citing the largest manufacturers as a way to undermine other problems and pretend it's not happening.
> Smith & Wesson doesn't sell unregistered assault rifles to people on the street.
> We get the drugs, Mexico gets the cash


I asked you to do the research, obviously you did not. The USA and Russia are the biggest gun exports. So yes they do sell unregistered assault rifles. If you can't take the time to educate yourself, then stay stuck on stupid.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I asked you to do the research, obviously you did not. The USA and Russia are the biggest gun exports. So yes they do sell unregistered assault rifles. If you can't take the time to educate yourself, then stay stuck on stupid.


BS. If manufacturers are exporting guns from the U.S. it's a legal sale. Unless you're talking about Democrats, they sell 50 caliber rifles to the Mexican mafia and drug cartels. El Chapo has one. Obama gives assault rifles to Mexico, and then they are used to kill Americans.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I asked you to do the research, obviously you did not. The USA and Russia are the biggest gun exports. So yes they do sell unregistered assault rifles. If you can't take the time to educate yourself, then stay stuck on stupid.


What are you talking about? Two years ago I purchased a Russian made assault shot gun in an american gun store and registered the weapon just like all the new weapons I have ever purchased. Unless you are talking about the black market what you claim is BS.

Don't miss the next Trump Rally at 10am PST. TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-bentonville-ar-2-27-16/


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> BS. If manufacturers are exporting guns from the U.S. it's a legal sale. Unless you're talking about Democrats, they sell 50 caliber rifles to the Mexican mafia and drug cartels. El Chapo has one. Obama gives assault rifles to Mexico, and then they are used to kill Americans.


again I suggest you research how guns are exported to other countries or you can just stay young and dumb GOP


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What are you talking about? Two years ago I purchased a Russian made assault shot gun in an american gun store and registered the weapon just like all the new weapons I have ever purchased. Unless you are talking about the black market what you claim is BS.
> 
> Don't miss the next Trump Rally at 10am PST. TRUMP!
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-bentonville-ar-2-27-16/


Try a gun show then get back with me. I'm about to go hang out with my son, no time to watch the con-artist Chump. I will live that to the uneducated like yourself


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> again I suggest you research how guns are exported to other countries or you can just stay young and dumb GOP


suggest I do some research? We've all known about operation fast and furious for a long time now.
Obama is also exporting heavy weaponry to unvetted "rebels" in Syria. How much do you want to bet a lot of those weapons are ending up in the hands of ISIS, and other terrorist groups?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Try a gun show then get back with me. I'm about to go hang out with my son, no time to watch the con-artist Chump. I will live that to the uneducated like yourself


If you were up on gun laws you would know that in Oregon gun shows are included in must register weapons. 

PS, for a paper packer you sure don't spell very good. " leave" not live. Your papers got down graded again. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

Bill Clinton tells Vet to "shut up and listen"
Vets response: "Your wife lied over four dead bodies"

http://www.theamericanmirror.com/video-bill-clinton-snaps-at-veteran-during-speech-shut-up-and-listen-to-my-answer/


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> You are, without a doubt, facing an existential threat right now. Did you read this?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Northwoods
> 
> Did you know the term racist was intended by Leon Trotsky to silence dissidents through thought policing? Wonder why you hear it so often these days......


More made up shit.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bill Clinton tells Vet to "shut up and listen"
> Vets response: "Your wife lied over four dead bodies"
> 
> http://www.theamericanmirror.com/video-bill-clinton-snaps-at-veteran-during-speech-shut-up-and-listen-to-my-answer/


Hey GOP,

What an embarrassment for the Dems. Trump will crush the Clintons. I believe Hillary is so doped up when she comes out of her cocoon that she needs several days to gather her self for another public appearance . So she gets a sex predator to do the talking for her during her recovery period.

In my opinion the clintons are finished. Get ready for a huge democratic announcement soon. TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bill Clinton tells Vet to "shut up and listen"
> Vets response: "Your wife lied over four dead bodies"
> 
> http://www.theamericanmirror.com/video-bill-clinton-snaps-at-veteran-during-speech-shut-up-and-listen-to-my-answer/


Haahaahaahaaaa. The guy was rambling about. He might have had a point to make about the VA. When Bill asked him "what do you think we should do about the VA?", he the started talking about Benghazi and how his wife killed them. I thought Bill gave the man as much respect as he deserved. 

Nobody is obligated to be nice to an asshole.

You guys aren't going to win this election. I suppose we have another four more years of watching you and Queece and the rest of the white racist wingnuts go of deeper into your delusions. It's going to be entertaining. The wingnut political movement will be dead as a power base after this election.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey GOP,
> 
> What an embarrassment for the Dems. Trump will crush the Clintons. I believe Hillary is so doped up when she comes out of her cocoon that she needs several days to gather her self for another public appearance . So she gets a sex predator to do the talking for her during her recovery period.
> 
> In my opinion the clintons are finished. Get ready for a huge democratic announcement soon. TRUMP!


It's over for the Clintons.Their days are done. Did you hear the latest news on her e-mails? FBI has the number of classified up over 1,800.

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/election/article62766737.html


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

There is an enormous amount of gun crime coming across the border. You liberals can make all the excuses you want. *It's happening.

http://www.krgv.com/story/31330035/residents-concerned-with-spillover-gunfire*


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's over for the Clintons.Their days are done. Did you hear the latest news on her e-mails? FBI has the number of classified up over 1,800.
> 
> http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/election/article62766737.html


Yes I have been staying up on the emails. They are in deep doo doo. I can see it in the enthusiasm and low turn outs when Bill or Hillary speak to there over the hill supporters. All I seen was mostly very old people with a discussed look on their faces. There done. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There is an enormous amount of gun crime coming across the border. You liberals can make all the excuses you want. *It's happening.
> 
> http://www.krgv.com/story/31330035/residents-concerned-with-spillover-gunfire*


Quit hiring them & they will go home......it's the business owners fault not the immigrants


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Quit hiring them & they will go home......it's the business owners fault not the immigrants


I'm in favor of E-Verify. Let's do it


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Quit hiring them & they will go home......it's the business owners fault not the immigrants


What are you going to do about the situation of illegals living off the hand outs given to their anchor babies? If they self deport their family, public assistance goes away.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Yes I have been staying up on the emails. They are in deep doo doo. I can see it in the enthusiasm and low turn outs when Bill or Hillary speak to there over the hill supporters. All I seen was mostly very old people with a discussed look on their faces. There done. TRUMP!


I think they will just delay the FBI investigation until after the election.....kinda like the supreme court judge


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Quit hiring them & they will go home......it's the business owners fault not the immigrants


Its are politicians fault for not doing what they said they would do after Reagan gave them amnesty back in the eighties. In my opinion. TRUMP!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There is an enormous amount of gun crime coming across the border. You liberals can make all the excuses you want. *It's happening.
> 
> http://www.krgv.com/story/31330035/residents-concerned-with-spillover-gunfire*


But it's not coming from the workers of american companies there in Mexico, so just send more jobs.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> What are you going to do about the situation of illegals living off the hand outs given to their anchor babies? If they self deport their family, public assistance goes away.


we are a wealthy country.....I doubt it will break us...although trump would probably file bankruptcy over it


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we are a wealthy country.....I doubt it will break us...although trump would probably file bankruptcy over it


How are we going to afford it? By raising taxes and sending more jobs to Mexico? Last time I checked, the national debt is around 20 trillion. We are on a path to bankruptcy right now. Take a look at the omnibus. Establishment GOP/DNC are teaming up to fuck us


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think they will just delay the FBI investigation until after the election.....kinda like the supreme court judge


Hey doublejj, That could be, who the hell knows at this point. I didn't know until today that there is a three month rule if a politician is indicted during an election , it can not be issued until after the election if it is under three months to election day. So the Clintons can be very worried until August 1st.

A judge just recently wants to hear from Clintons aids under oath about emails , private and public Emails. And possibly depose Hillary again under oath. I believe if she steps down soon it will be better for her in the long term. IMO TRUMP!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How are we going to afford it? By raising taxes and sending more jobs to Mexico? Last time I checked, the national debt is around 20 trillion. We are on a path to bankruptcy right now. Take a look at the omnibus. Establishment GOP/DNC are teaming up to fuck us


We could sell Yosemite, Yellowstone.....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

One vote for pinestraw.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How are we going to afford it? By raising taxes and sending more jobs to Mexico? Last time I checked, the national debt is around 20 trillion. We are on a path to bankruptcy right now. Take a look at the omnibus. Establishment GOP/DNC are teaming up to fuck us


You got that right. We ran out of money already. The left always says there is lots of money and only 5% of americans are looking for a job. Our political hacks that are in control have down graded what a collage degree means any more. Even the lefties on this forum talk about how much smarter they are than everybody else and they continue to back up stupid shit that makes no sense at all about real numbers. Its no wonder the USA ranks number 30 in the world and you hear the left brag about there papers like it means something anymore. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh fucking spare me . You bastards are sick.


Truth hurts.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There is an enormous amount of gun crime coming across the border. You liberals can make all the excuses you want. *It's happening.
> 
> http://www.krgv.com/story/31330035/residents-concerned-with-spillover-gunfire*


Oh, now it's guns?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How are we going to afford it? By raising taxes and sending more jobs to Mexico? Last time I checked, the national debt is around 20 trillion. We are on a path to bankruptcy right now. Take a look at the omnibus. Establishment GOP/DNC are teaming up to fuck us


Start making some of these corporations pay some fucking taxes.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You got that right. We ran out of money already. The left always says there is lots of money and only 5% of americans are looking for a job. Our political hacks that are in control have down graded what a collage degree means any more. Even the lefties on this forum talk about how much smarter they are than everybody else and they continue to back up stupid shit that makes no sense at all about real numbers. Its no wonder the USA ranks number 30 in the world and you hear the left brag about there papers like it means something anymore. TRUMP!


No, we're not broke yet, Big Oil needs help with melting ice caps.
Now weather or not the spoils come back to "us" is another matter.

http://www.uscg.mil/seniorleadership/docs/cg_arctic_strategy.pdf

Now the smart thing to do would tax the Oil Industry.

Edit:Unless your intent was to be bankrupt.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Oh, now it's guns?


Not just all of the sudden. Other than traffic firearms to Mexican drug dealers, what has the Obama Administration done to protect us from violence spreading across the border?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude, Mexico will pay. Do you know how a tariff works?


the tariff gets paid by walmart shoppers like yourself, dummy.

go hate some jews.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> Black lives matter is about as organic as Teflon.


the jew hater also hates blacks. what a surprise.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 27, 2016)

All the dudes bitching about Mexicans taking all of our money.. Have you seen where the US budget goes? It's not the Mexicans taking all the money, it's the military.
Can't hate on some Mexicans trying to pick your tomatos, no one from the states wants to do the shitty jobs for low pay anyways. 
People already bitch about how much food costs, we can't afford to pay white people to pick the fruit, mow lawns, do dishes, cook. Don't hate on them for trying to make a life.. 
I bet 90% of you buy clothes from Bangladesh and China and fucked up third world countries that are stealing good jobs from our people.. But no one cares because they don't want to pay 30 bucks for a tshirt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> There is also a problem with black culture in the United States. Explain gang-violence. Please. And then explain violent crime rate. And then explain why Asian-Americans have higher average IQs and incomes than native whites, despite being in a marginalized minority.


wow, it's like he's copying david duke verbatim.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Not just all of the sudden. Other than traffic firearms to Mexican drug dealers, what has the Obama Administration done to protect us from violence spreading across the border?


Not much IMO.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Queece said:


> If I'm a white supremacist, I'd be a pretty shitty one if I acknowledge east-Asians as smarter and more successful than whites. And why are Jews even higher than Asians?


no, that makes you like all the other white supremacists. like jared taylor. he spews the exact same propaganda too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I understand that. But the heroin, guns and violence is coming from across the border.
> It's not good people I have a problem with, it's what some of them bring in, and then what they take when they get here.
> Do you have any idea how many unregistered guns are on the streets, because they were brought here illegally?


guns make us safer though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> suggest I do some research? We've all known about operation fast and furious for a long time now.


i've known about that one since bush was in office.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh fucking spare me . You bastards are sick.


nah. you're just a dumb racist coward, like the rest of them.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Not just all of the sudden. Other than traffic firearms to Mexican drug dealers, what has the Obama Administration done to protect us from violence spreading across the border?


You're funny. Drug dealers shoot eachother . That doesn't mean they're going to hop the border and shoot us. As a tourist ... Mexico Is more safe than Washington, D.C. , Los Angeles , and many tourist destinations in the states .. If Mexico put something up how unsafe it is for Mexicans to come travel to the states... And play it on the news nonstop.. Do you think we would be okay with that? No


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> What are you going to do about the situation of illegals living off the hand outs given to their anchor babies?


anchor babies?

tell us about how totally not racist you are.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 27, 2016)

Im in line at bank of america. If i wasnt racsist before waiting in this line i for sure am now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Rally Time, enjoy.


no doubt you are headed off to a rally.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Im in line at bank of america. If i wasnt racsist before waiting in this line i for sure am now.


That's the same bank as EDD debit cards. Of course the lines are long


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no doubt you are headed off to a rally.


lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Not much IMO.


your opinion isn't worth much, tbonejack. as i recall, you did join a white supremacy group.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's the same bank as EDD debit cards. Of course the lines are long


oh my god every mexican for 20 miles is in here


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Well here we are and its appropriate that racist right wing nut jobs are showing up to spew internet diarrhea on the Trump thread.

What have we gotten from them?
Jewish world domination conspiracy
Mexican workers are dragging this country down
Israel is funding ISIS because....conspiracy
Cries over an administrator speaking truth about one of the dumbest men on the internet that posts here almost continuously
Demands to take down the Mexican economy because, well, I don't know why
Vapid ideas of how to pay for that idiotic wall wingnuts have a hard on for. Mexico will pay for it, oh man that is so dumb.
A clown in his robes basically saying we wouldn't have a racial problem if it weren't for black people confronting them.

All of it, every last bit is just made up shit.

Trump's demagoguery is giving these wingnuts cover to spew out loose stool from their mouths. We only have a few more months before he fades into disgrace like Romney did.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> oh my god every mexican for 20 miles is in here


you poor oppressed white male.

being white must be so tough.

do you need to cry?


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your opinion isn't worth much, tbonejack. as i recall, you did join a white supremacy group.


Andy, since you keep calling me by an unknown name, and threatening to post my personal info (which you don't have), please let me ask you a (rhetorical) question: how does it feel that I know your real name, but you don't know mine?


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, tbonejack.
> 
> did you really think i was gonna wait forever to look up the auburn graduates in 1985 who majored in both math and computer science?
> 
> ...


You can't out me Andy. You don't know shit about me.

If not, prove me wrong. I dare you, little boy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> You can't out me Andy. You don't know shit about me.
> 
> If not, prove me wrong. I dare you, little boy.


no need to. i know who you are, as well as about 5 or 6 other righties as well. a lot of you guys have this habit of posting photos to rollitup that you also post on your silly little blogs, or even your business website, and that is kind of a dead giveaway.

you were much easier though, and anyone can look through auburn's list of 1985 graduates to see who got the math and computer science double major.

anyhoo, enough about how stupid you are. let's focus instead on how racist you are. 

why did you join the white supremacy group?


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 27, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> You can't out me Andy. You don't know shit about me.
> 
> If not, prove me wrong. I dare you, little boy.



The dude is nervous or scared or some shit 

He states that I know all of his personal info...which is bs

I only know his name 

I mean damn..I may call him a Libtard but he goes out of his way to really reach the bowels of someone. .


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> He states that I know all of his personal info...which is bs
> 
> I only know his name


that's believable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> And all this time I thought you were just a kid or something here for attention. Now I'm seeing that you're really an idiot. My bad.


the only one who comes here seeking attention is you, hence why you pretended to be a bisexual woman in one of your latest sock puppets.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 27, 2016)

You really are deranged. For real.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> You really are deranged. For real.


so you pretended to be a bisexual woman for months, only to be outed by me when i realized your grow room was the exact same as tbonejack's, and that makes me the deranged one?

no.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you poor oppressed white male.
> 
> being white must be so tough.
> 
> do you need to cry?


its hard buck, its hard being white in a mexican bank.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 27, 2016)

If trump shortens the line at my bank thats enough to vote for him


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 27, 2016)

Buck at least tell your peeps not to wear skinny jeans


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's believable.



Yes

Why didn't you quote the rest of it

Truth hurts?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Theres just too many mexicans


"Theres just too many mexicans" - Trump 2016


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nah. you're just a dumb racist coward, like the rest of them.


That's some funny shit right there you Nazi. 
Your just a belly scratcher buck .


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's some funny shit right there you Nazi.
> Your just a belly scratcher buck .


i'm sorry you're a dumb old racist, but you weren't born that way. 

being a dumb old racist is your choice.

sorry you chose so poorly.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sorry you're a dumb old racist, but you weren't born that way.
> 
> being a dumb old racist is your choice.
> 
> sorry you chose so poorly.


How old are you bro ? You need to grow the fuck up. Andy the Nazi . Lol 
Belly scratcher Buck . 
Thinks everybody is a racist when in fact he really is . 
You don't fuckin know me .


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> How old are you bro ? You need to grow the fuck up. Andy the Nazi . Lol
> Belly scratcher Buck .
> Thinks everybody is a racist when in fact he really is .
> You don't fuckin know me .


that's not even a good defense.

i can literally just search through some of your posts and demonstrate how clearly racist you are.

deal with it.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Im in line at bank of america. If i wasnt racsist before waiting in this line i for sure am now.


I have little doubt that you were probably racist before.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> oh my god every mexican for 20 miles is in here


You should probably tell a few of them how you really feel about them.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

It takes a while for court cases to make it to trial. It's going to be a real circus when Trump is called to testify in a couple of months. What an ass. Most laughable is how Trump's racist and ignorant supporters lined up to get the shaft from him. 
*

DONALD TRUMP TO TESTIFY IN HUGE FRAUD CASE: COULD TRUMP UNIVERSITY SCANDAL END HIS PRESIDENTIAL CAMPAIGN?*

Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/2824293/donald-trump-fraud/#SwmS5Czol12VwBpM.99

According to the _Week_, the real estate mogul is listed as a witness in a huge fraud case regarding one of his most infamous business fiascoes, Trump University. _The Week_ notes that Trump has been called as a witness for both sides in the case and that any court appearances could interrupt his campaigning during primary elections in May and June.


As explained in a report published by _Politico_, Trump University was founded in 2005, but the endeavor was not established as a traditional learning institution. Rather, the curriculum involved seminars and specially produced materials. Those who enrolled are said to have paid thousands of dollars in hopes that they would learn the kind of practices and skills that would make them wealthy and business savvy.


Trump University was sued in 2013 by the New York State Attorney General, who alleged the program made false claims regarding its services. As previously noted by the _Inquisitr_, Trump University has also been the subject of two class action lawsuits in California. The aforementioned actions were filed by former students of that program.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> If trump shortens the line at my bank thats enough to vote for him


Be patient. You'll get your turn. Those are just people living in the shadows


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Be patient. You'll get your turn. Those are just people living in the shadows


you're being oppressed and persecuted by shadow people?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "Theres just too many mexicans" - Trump 2016



Seriously unclebuck, are you gonna come on riu when / if trump wins and create havoc?

I mean we all know you'll be pissed but .....


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're being oppressed and persecuted by shadow people?



Are you insinuating he is on some sort of nastiness?

BTW, how's your day going? It's quite nice here in the Springs


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Are you insinuating he is on some sort of nastiness?


you just seem persecuted.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Trump is the rallying point for bigots and racists in the US. Witness the garbage just spewed out here. Trump is the racist separatist and discredited Klan and Klan Klone's best hope for a revival. A dying group is hanging on to Trump's coattails in a effort to revive itself.
*
How America’s dying white supremacist movement is seizing on Donald Trump’s appeal*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/12/21/how-donald-trump-is-breathing-life-into-americas-dying-white-supremacist-movement/

_For large numbers of Americans, Trump’s blunt rhetoric surrounding immigration, minority groups and crime may sound like finely tuned retrograde vitriol. But for Pendergraft and a growing number of white nationalists flocking to the campaign’s circus-like tent, the billionaire sounds familiar, like a man fluent in the native tongue of disaffected whites.

It’s a language people such as Pendergraft never thought they’d hear a mainstream politician in either party use in public.

The same rhetoric that frightens critics (“Trump has really lifted the lid off a Pandora’s box of real hatred and directed it at Muslims,” said the Southern Poverty Law Center’s Mark Potok) draws praise from supporters such as former Louisiana politician and KKK Grand Wizard David Duke.

Duke told The Post in December that while he has not officially endorsed Trump, he considers the candidate to be the “best of the lot” at the moment.

“I think a lot of what he says resonates with me,” Duke said.

_
The real problem and source of anger is the erosion of earning power within the working and middle classes. Poorly educated crackers and white blue collar workers can't get this through their thick heads. So, fall back to the old familiar ways of scapegoating minority groups. The 1% and especially Trump are playing these fools.
*

*


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 27, 2016)

I mean sure yeah ...people won't agree on my views and way of thinking. ..but that is what makes me me

Not 1 person on this earth is the same


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It takes a while for court cases to make it to trial. It's going to be a real circus when Trump is called to testify in a couple of months. What an ass. Most laughable is how Trump's racist and ignorant supporters lined up to get the shaft from him.
> *
> 
> DONALD TRUMP TO TESTIFY IN HUGE FRAUD CASE: COULD TRUMP UNIVERSITY SCANDAL END HIS PRESIDENTIAL CAMPAIGN?*
> ...


I read about this earlier. "Trump University" lol. Some people dropped up to $35,000 for this bullshit. There really IS one born every minute.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

*David Duke: Voting against Trump is 'treason to your heritage'*
The white nationalist and former KKK grand wizard encouraged his listeners to volunteer for Trump.

“And I am telling you that it is your job now to get active. Get off your duff. Get off your rear end that’s getting fatter and fatter for many of you everyday on your chairs. When this show’s over, go out, call the Republican Party, but call Donald Trump’s headquarters, volunteer,” he said. “They’re screaming for volunteers. Go in there, you’re gonna meet people who are going to have the same kind of mind-set that you have.”

In December, Duke told POLITICO that Trump’s candidacy allows Americans to be more open about their racial animus.

“He’s made it OK to talk about these incredible concerns of European Americans today, because I think European Americans know they are the only group that can’t defend their own essential interests and their point of view,” Duke said. “He’s meant a lot for the human rights of European Americans.”



Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/02/david-duke-trump-219777#ixzz41PBYyV9u


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

The White Privilege Tax


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> No, we're not broke yet, Big Oil needs help with melting ice caps.
> Now weather or not the spoils come back to "us" is another matter.
> 
> http://www.uscg.mil/seniorleadership/docs/cg_arctic_strategy.pdf
> ...


I thought the oil companies were all ready paying tax's? What makes you think people like you and your friends they won't pay more tax's at the pump if you raise tax's? Be careful what you ask for, unless you don't drive or something. TRUMP!




UncleBuck said:


> no doubt you are headed off to a rally.


Hey Poopy Pants, 

You should start noticing that this super hero crusade you have been on doesn't work anymore. Its funny though watching the left lose their grip on reality. TRUMP! is crushing it. TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I read about this earlier. "Trump University" lol. Some people dropped up to $35,000 for this bullshit. There really IS one born every minute.


I worked my ass off in college. At graduation, I had high marks but was in no way even close to mastery of my subject and I knew it. To think that a couple of expensive seminars can impart a secret knowledge to compete with experienced professionals in real estate is completely foolish. Real learning is hard work and takes time. 

This story shows Trump for what he is. A con man with great skill in playing his marks. 

Trump is an asshole but not a fool. He's not brilliant in any way but he knows how to play the con. There is no way he can win and he knows it. Maybe he will sell more candy bars to his depressed followers after the election, Trump will profit.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The White Privilege Tax


That joke is on you. Everything that joker said about white privilege is true. I'm glad you brought it up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I thought the oil companies were all ready paying tax's? What makes you think people like you and your friends they won't pay more tax's at the pump if you raise tax's? Be careful what you ask for, unless you don't drive or something. TRUMP!


Not Exxox/Mobil not one band-aid for the wounded american, And the Oil they gained, all sold to China, @$2.00 /bbl.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> How old are you bro ? You need to grow the fuck up. Andy the Nazi . Lol
> Belly scratcher Buck .
> Thinks everybody is a racist when in fact he really is .
> You don't fuckin know me .


Hello TWS,

Just so you know, I have seen a picture of Buck and he is just a young white kid with a lap top and a racist mouth trying to be a super Hero for minorities. IMO I am sure after Buck or his super fans get done with the racist shit they go right to "your wife is fat" so just brush them off and watch the Trump Train run them over. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That joke is on you. Everything that joker said about white privilege is true. I'm glad you brought it up.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Not Exxox/Mobil not one band-aid for the wounded american, And the Oil they gained, all sold to China, @$2.00 /bbl.


Hey to be honest I am no fan of oil companies. I burn on average of up to 250 gallons of fuel everyday so I am savoring the moments of cheaper fuel right now. So any tax from a business stand point will bite me and everybody else when fuel prices raise like it has before. I have never heard of 2.00 per barrel before but who the hell knows. TRUMP!


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hello TWS,
> 
> Just so you know, I have seen a picture of Buck and he is just a young white kid with a lap top and a racist mouth trying to be a super Hero for minorities. IMO I am sure after Buck or his super fans get done with the racist shit they go right to "your wife is fat" so just brush them off and watch the Trump Train run them over. TRUMP!


I can't wait until I visit relatives in Colorado Springs .


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

The real Americans in the South


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


>


The joke is still on you, dude. You believe that Trump's wall is a good idea.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

A klansman stabbing people with the point of a flagpole is the perfect metaphor.
*
Ku Klux Klan rally in Anaheim erupts in violence; three stabbed*
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-klan-rally-in-anaheim-erupts-in-violence-one-man-stabbed-20160227-story.html

_Witnesses said the Klansmen used the point of a flagpole as a weapon while fighting with counter-protesters._


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The joke is still on you, dude. You believe that Trump's wall is a good idea.


Hillary supporters think Sharia Law would be great for women's rights in America, and Karl Marx would make an excellent VP


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

I hear the train a coming, The Trump! Train! And this is a bitching tune incase anybody missed it. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I hear the train a coming, The Trump! Train! And this is a bitching tune incase anybody missed it. TRUMP!








Donald Trump has “made it OK to talk about these incredible concerns of European Americans today," former KKK grand wizard David Duke said. | AP Photo

*David Duke: Voting against Trump is 'treason to your heritage'*
The white nationalist and former KKK grand wizard encouraged his listeners to volunteer for Trump.



Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/02/david-duke-trump-219777#ixzz41PTA8qKF


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Hillary is proposing America fund a van to provide mobile abortions...what do you think of that, right wing america?

This and other silliness


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi poopy pants. Let me know when you and rolli think things are funny again. Because I have to tell you it is starting to hurt a little bit. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi poopy pants. Let me know when you and rolli think things are funny again. Because I have to tell you it is starting to hurt a little bit. TRUMP!





nitro harley said:


> For that reason alone Trump will do very well with the hispanic vote and the Black vote. And I thought the dems like poorly educated voters. You better smarten up before for you make your self look dumber than you are.








Donald Trump has “made it OK to talk about these incredible concerns of European Americans today," former KKK grand wizard David Duke said. | AP Photo

*David Duke: Voting against Trump is 'treason to your heritage'*
The white nationalist and former KKK grand wizard encouraged his listeners to volunteer for Trump.



Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/02/david-duke-trump-219777#ixzz41PTA8qKF


----------



## Rrog (Feb 27, 2016)

Trump is a national embarrassment


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

I think most people are laughing at you Poopy Pants. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Trump is a national embarrassment


I look at it like a national treasure. The great wall of TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

So you want to bite the hook again, you are so easy to snag I don't even need the bait. Toughen up lad, it will be alright, Trump will make us great again. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So you want to bite the hook again, you are so easy to snag I don't even need the bait. Toughen up lad, it will be alright, Trump will make us great again. TRUMP!


"no, i'm not racist, i am cleverly baiting you", says the high school dropout who is so dumb that he can't spell simple words correctly.

when you go to the hospital and count the number of hispanic babies, do you report your findings to your local KKK chapter?

and why do you think your daughter;s husband is poorly educated just because he is black?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "no, i'm not racist, i am cleverly baiting you", says the high school dropout who is so dumb that he can't spell simple words correctly.
> 
> when you go to the hospital and count the number of hispanic babies, do you report your findings to your local KKK chapter?
> 
> and why do you think your daughter;s husband is poorly educated just because he is black?


You are a racist and nobody but your super fans gives a fuck what you spew out to satisfy your cravings for that democratic candy you are always craving. You got to be slobbering all over your self by now. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

News Alert!! Another TRUMP! RALLY! enjoy.

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-millington-tn-2-27-16/


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are a racist and nobody but your super fans gives a fuck what you spew out to satisfy your cravings for that democratic candy you are always craving. You got to be slobbering all over your self by now. TRUMP!


i'm not the one who just made 9 shitposts in a row. calm down, racist.

if i am a racist, then care to quote some of it?

for example, i have this hilarious quote from you where you call all blacks and hispanics poorly educated. i have another one from you where you are literally counting the number of hispanic babies at the hospital and stating that you don't "see a solution anytime soon".

and now, you are literally allied with the grand wizard of the KKK.

so the fact that you are a bitter, hate-filled racist is well established. care to do the same, you uneducated high school dropout klanman?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you think your daughter;s husband is poorly educated


Hide food stamps underneath his work boots, and he will starve to death.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Hide food stamps underneath his work boots, and he will starve to death.


you really are coming out as a full blown ally of the KKK, aren't you now?

you've ben kind of scared to embrace your inner racist so far. congrats to you on not being such a pussy anymore.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you really are coming out as a full blown ally of the KKK, aren't you now?
> 
> you've ben kind of scared to embrace your inner racist so far. congrats to you on not being such a pussy anymore.


My post had nothing to do with race. Relax buddy, you've been calling people racist all day long


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> My post had nothing to do with race.


so you're going to try to deny that you are an ally of the KKK now?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> News Alert!! Another TRUMP! RALLY! enjoy.
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-millington-tn-2-27-16/


If you had a chance would you have went to Trump University ?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are a racist and nobody but your super fans gives a fuck what you spew out to satisfy your cravings for that democratic candy you are always craving. You got to be slobbering all over your self by now. TRUMP!


You know that you can put _your_ and _self_ together making it one word...yourself.
You do it quite often and I just wanted to make sure you knew.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're going to try to deny that you are an ally of the KKK now?


I don't follow the kkk. I ignore what they say, and don't care who they support


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I don't follow the kkk. I ignore what they say, and don't care who they support


That's just because it's Trump, who you already support

You guys sure cared when Reverend Wright and Bill Ayers supported Obama

This election cycle sure is doing a great job of highlighting the hypocrisy on the right


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's just because it's Trump, who you already support
> 
> You guys sure cared when Reverend Wright and Bill Ayers supported Obama
> 
> This election cycle sure is doing a great job of highlighting the hypocrisy on the right


So did you cool off after the complete meltdown you had yesterday?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I don't follow the kkk. I ignore what they say, and don't care who they support


you and the KKK are supporting the same candidate right now though. you are allies.

how does that make you feel?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you and the KKK are supporting the same candidate right now though. you are allies.
> 
> how does that make you feel?


They are racist. I am somewhat of a Nationalist. There is a big, big difference


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So did you cool off after the complete meltdown you had yesterday?


Trump is not even conservative, he supports abortion, expanding the federal government, increasing the debt/deficit, murdering family members of ISIS, invading people's personal privacy in regards to the internet and expanding NSA spying programs 

People like you like him because he's openly bigoted against Muslims and minorities (like you are), he's a billionaire (impressive to people who place value on personal wealth accumulation _like you do_ -even though Trump _inherited _his wealth-), he speaks in childlike soundbites and takes advantage of corporate loopholes which, to people like you, looks like he's business savvy, not corrupt

With the KKK's endorsement, the picture becomes even more clear, so why even try to deny it? There are people in full KKK cloaks and hoods out there showing support for Trump because they feel his political positions best reflect their values, again, just like you do

So I hope you guys enjoy this time before the general election because he has no chance of winning in November, and when he loses, you'll still be here with the same views and the same excuses for why he didn't. Then what? Four more years of complaining. At least this time the candidate's white so we won't get another birther movement or accusations that the president is a "secret Muslim!"... I'm sure you guys will come up with something even dumber than that though, always pushing the boundaries on stupid, Republicans are.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If you had a chance would you have went to Trump University ?


Sorry about their luck. I am not in that business. Who the hell knows , maybe some of them got rich? School is not for everyone, look where you ended up right here at RIU trying to convince a retired guy that he should get a diploma. I don't think your papers helped you much either. If I were you I would sue your school district. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not the one who just made 9 shitposts in a row. calm down, racist.
> 
> if i am a racist, then care to quote some of it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sorry about their luck. I am not in that business. Who the hell knows , maybe some of them got rich? School is not for everyone, look where you ended up right here at RIU trying to convince a retired guy that he should get a diploma. I don't think your papers helped you much either. If I were you I would sue your school district. TRUMP!


So it doesn't bother you guys that Trump started a scam school that conned people out of thousands of dollars? They had a couple class action lawsuits against Trump University here in CA, and I believe he's due to testify in another one coming up

Or is Trump right that he could murder someone and his supporters would just support him even more?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So it doesn't bother you guys that Trump started a scam school that conned people out of thousands of dollars? They had a couple class action lawsuits against Trump University here in CA, and I believe he's due to testify in another one coming up
> 
> Or is Trump right that he could murder someone and his supporters would just support him even more?


When I listen to collage kids on the news it sounds like they all got scammed . They should be able to sue the university if they can't get a job. So get the word out. Sue Sue Sue. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> They are racist. I am somewhat of a Nationalist. There is a big, big difference


What's the difference?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> What's the difference?


It means if you're white, and you're in this country illegally. Please, could you go back home?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> They are racist. I am somewhat of a Nationalist. There is a big, big difference


the KKK call themselves "white nationalists". so you are white, and also a nationalist. and you support the same candidate as the white nationalists in the KKK.

is it sinking in yet?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When I listen to collage kids on the news it sounds like they all got scammed . They should be able to sue the university if they can't get a job. So get the word out. Sue Sue Sue. TRUMP!


Sounds more like you're rallying behind -dare I say it- a messiah, rather than a president


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When I listen to collage kids on the news it sounds like they all got scammed .


collage kids?







is he hispanic? i know you like to keep count of hispanic kids.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the KKK call themselves "white nationalists". so you are white, and also a nationalist. and you support the same candidate as the white nationalists in the KKK.
> 
> is it sinking in yet?


I'm not a "white nationalist" That is the first I've ever heard of the term. 
You clearly know far more about the kkk than I do. You're obsessed


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Yep, you are racist.


i had to fix your post since you are too stupid to quote someone correctly.

maybe you can blame that on hispanic kids? or maybe blacks?

do you like to stop by the hospital to count the number of hispanic kids being born? or is that part of your klan duties?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So it doesn't bother you guys that Trump started a scam school that conned people out of thousands of dollars? They had a couple class action lawsuits against Trump University here in CA, and I believe he's due to testify in another one coming up
> 
> Or is Trump right that he could murder someone and his supporters would just support him even more?


Would that person be related to a member of ISIS??


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not a "white nationalist" That is the first I've ever heard of the term.
> You clearly know far more about the kkk than I do.


you don't even keep track of your fellow trump supporting allies? i find that hard to believe coming from a spamming little newshound like you, chumlee.

so you are white, and a nationalist, but somehow not a white nationalist, like your allies in the KKK are?

how does that work?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I have little doubt that you were probably racist before.


i wasnt


UncleBuck said:


> you and the KKK are supporting the same candidate right now though. you are allies.
> 
> how does that make you feel?


shoot me a mofokin white hood then.


----------



## Arris (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i had to fix your post since you are too stupid to quote someone correctly.
> 
> maybe you can blame that on hispanic kids? or maybe blacks?
> 
> do you like to stop by the hospital to count the number of hispanic kids being born? or is that part of your klan duties?


Correct me if I'm wrong UncleBuck but are you not a racist yourself?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Arris said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong UncleBuck but are you not a racist yourself?


He will of course try to correct you but you dont need correction.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

It looks like Uncle Buck is about ready to have another meltdown


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It looks like Uncle Buck is about ready to have another meltdown


Quick, someone get a tarp to cover the floor!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Arris said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong UncleBuck but are you not a racist yourself?


what makes you think that?

got any evidence for that, or are you just massively traumatized in the anal area?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm a multiracial nationalist


i've seen videos of you and your buddies, none of you are multiracial though. all of you guys are white.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

Hillary wins South Carolina in a landslide


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sounds more like you're rallying behind -dare I say it- a messiah, rather than a president


Isn't that what you did with BarryO. All we can do is vote, and let out a battle cry every now and then. good luck to you and your choice TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> collage kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not into color books poopy pants. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am not into color books poopy pants. TRUMP!


i am certain you meant to say that you are not into colored books.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i had to fix your post since you are too stupid to quote someone correctly.
> 
> maybe you can blame that on hispanic kids? or maybe blacks?
> 
> do you like to stop by the hospital to count the number of hispanic kids being born? or is that part of your klan duties?


I guess you want more candy. You are going to get fat. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess you want more candy. You are going to get fat. TRUMP!


fat like your wife?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i am certain you meant to say that you are not into colored books.
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

lol, still too stupid and uneducated to manage a quote correctly. ^^^


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> fat like your wife?


I mentioned just today to another member that after you wear out your racist appetite , the very next things you and your super friends go to is " your wife is fat" And you people claim to be paper packers. Who would of fucking thought? TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I mentioned just today to another member that after you wear out your racist appetite , the very next things you and your super friends go to is " your wife is fat" And you people claim to be paper packers. Who would of fucking thought? TRUMP!


*would have


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, still too stupid and uneducated to manage a quote correctly. ^^^


I did that just for you. Its like bait for a sugar junky that needs more candy. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *would have


Your material is wore out poopy pants. You wore out racist, then you wore out fat, and now you want to be a spelling cop. Are you still married or did you get the fork lift running again? TRUMP!


----------



## Arris (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what makes you think that?
> 
> got any evidence for that, or are you just massively traumatized in the anal area?


Don't Remember me bro? Been a member here for a couple of moons and you were a racist then and now your what a hypocrite? don't get buthurt and band me now because your a mod. Don't get me wrong I don't care if a person is a racist or not but to fight arguments on both sides just rubs me the wrong way and pisses me off. Your raciest or your not choose a side. 

Actually I just checked my accounts(this one and two banned ones and you were a mod as far back as 5 years ago lol) So I corrected myself.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

You are either allowed to be in this country, OR not. 
How stupid are people not to understand such a simple concept?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You are either allowed to be in this country, OR not.
> How stupid are people not to understand such a simple concept?


That is pretty simple. I think there is a fair amount of paper packers that are lacking in common sense. Who the hell knows? TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You are either allowed to be in this country, OR not.
> How stupid are people not to understand such a simple concept?


You can either lower taxes or build a wall, not both (do the math for yourself)

How stupid are people not to understand such a simple concept?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Arris said:


> Don't Remember me bro? Been a member here for a couple of moons and you were a racist then and now your what a hypocrite? don't get buthurt and band me now because your a mod. Don't get me wrong I don't care if a person is a racist or not but to fight arguments on both sides just rubs me the wrong way and pisses me off. Your raciest or your not choose a side.
> 
> Actually I just checked my accounts(this one and two banned ones and you were a mod as far back as 5 years ago lol) So I corrected myself.


by your misspelling of the word "racist", i'm gonna go ahead and guess 2anonymous (the holocaust denier).

amirite?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You are either allowed to be in this country, OR not.
> How stupid are people not to understand such a simple concept?


you are not allowed to smoke cannabis in this country.

how stupid are you not to understand that concept?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 27, 2016)

How come no one is mentioning the homeless problem in this country. 
A lot of the homeless people just want handouts. 
What if we send those bad leeches to mexico and take the good mexicans in exchange? 
The mexican government can use the leeches to test thier drugs or whatever.

I think there is quite a bit a racism going on against Dr. Carson. No one gives him the time he deserves and its because he is black.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are not allowed to smoke cannabis in this country.
> 
> how stupid are you not to understand that concept?


That's a tenth amendment issue. Trump is pro-medical + leave it up to the states, Hillary is flip flopping, says she doesn't know about state legalization, and Bernie tried to smoke a joint once, it made him cough, everybody called him pussy


----------



## Arris (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> by your misspelling of the word "racist", i'm gonna go ahead and guess 2anonymous (the holocaust denier).
> 
> amirite?


You know what I am a german and don't believe in some stupid holocaust shit I am also racist ( At least I like to be with german speaking and WHITE people) I always though you were a bit off but it has been almost a year and a half since I last posted and you have.not changed at all. Don't ban me for speaking my mind but I don't like you at all and this will be the last time I respond to you.


----------



## Arris (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are not allowed to smoke cannabis in this country.
> 
> how stupid are you not to understand that concept?


I will assume you are an American so how could you not know MJ is legal in 23 (http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000881) states? lol. I have to ask do you even grow anymore or is it now you job to troll?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sorry about their luck. I am not in that business. Who the hell knows , maybe some of them got rich? School is not for everyone, look where you ended up right here at RIU trying to convince a retired guy that he should get a diploma. I don't think your papers helped you much either. If I were you I would sue your school district. TRUMP!


Sure thing quitter. Tell us anything.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When I listen to collage kids on the news it sounds like they all got scammed . They should be able to sue the university if they can't get a job. So get the word out. Sue Sue Sue. TRUMP!


damn that fucking auto-correct failed you again. I bet without it you would be even more lost. I would hate to see your math skills





care to take a stab at this ? 5th grade problem.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

The Establishment GOP's plan C candidate if Rubio fails on Super Tuesday is Mitt Romney. The Koch brothers have already pulled together 75 million dollars for his campaign.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Gold


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am not into color books poopy pants. TRUMP!


damn dude. he is making fun of your misspelling of college. Now go and google what a collage is.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your material is wore out poopy pants. You wore out racist, then you wore out fat, and now you want to be a spelling cop. Are you still married or did you get the fork lift running again? TRUMP!


says the guy who always go to " want some candy" or "zits about to pop". Chump


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> damn that fucking auto-correct failed you again. I bet without it you would be even more lost. I would hate to see your math skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> 9


that was for our high school drop out


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> that was for our high school drop out


Can't help it, always liked math for some reason.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Arris said:


> You know what I am a german and don't believe in some stupid holocaust shit I am also racist ( At least I like to be with german speaking and WHITE people) I always though you were a bit off but it has been almost a year and a half since I last posted and you have.not changed at all. Don't ban me for speaking my mind but I don't like you at all and this will be the last time I respond to you.


fitch303. got it.

i've just chased off so many of you, it gets hard to keep track of.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Arris said:


> I will assume you are an American so how could you not know MJ is legal in 23 (http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000881) states? lol. I have to ask do you even grow anymore or is it now you job to troll?


How many of these 23 states is it legal federally? And before you respond, I'm not German or white.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

TRUMP!!!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> TRUMP!!!


is a CHUMP who loves the uneducated


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> TRUMP!!!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 27, 2016)

Obama Zombies sign petition to nuke North Korea


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Or a career politician!!! Yea sure. Taxs benefit overseas BS, Ill vote for the man who made most his $ inside the US.

"No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States."

Lawyers sure have fucked this one up. Lets have some foreign born run the US.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Or a career politician!!! Yea sure. Taxs benefit overseas BS, Ill vote for the man who made most his $ inside the US.
> 
> "No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States."
> 
> Lawyers sure have fucked this one up. *Lets have some foreign born run the* US.


We tried that a few years ago in Cali with "AAAArnold!".....it was a mess


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

If his father was military, here here, but a cuban immigrant lol. NO CRUZ!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Natural born, meaning born here. Citizen, meaning adopted in. All else see the fucking door. hahahaha


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Its good to see other countries hate a potential leader, look how we hate other countries leaders the same way, yet they flourish behind our backs.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> If his father was military, here here, but a cuban immigrant lol. NO CRUZ!


That was a stupid argument when they used it against Obama and it's still a stupid argument when they try to use it against Cruz. His mother was an American citizen at the time of his birth, that makes him an American citizen too. I can't stand the guy, but he's absolutely an American citizen


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That was a stupid argument when they used it against Obama and it's still a stupid argument when they try to use it against Cruz. His mother was an American citizen at the time of his birth, that makes him an American citizen too. I can't stand the guy, but he's absolutely an American citizen


"No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution"

Natural
*1*.
existing in or caused by nature; not made or caused by humankind.

Wasnt Obama born in Hawaii?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That was a stupid argument when they used it against Obama and it's still a stupid argument when they try to use it against Cruz. His mother was an American citizen at the time of his birth, that makes him an American citizen too. I can't stand the guy, but he's absolutely an American citizen


Again you can except the law school assholes interpretation if you want. Im pretty basic myself.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Arris said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong UncleBuck but are you not a racist yourself?


You don't know what a racist is


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

We still adopting this Constitution to this day?


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How come no one is mentioning the homeless problem in this country.
> A lot of the homeless people just want handouts.
> What if we send those bad leeches to mexico and take the good mexicans in exchange?
> The mexican government can use the leeches to test thier drugs or whatever.
> ...



Maybe its because he puts so much faith in a belief. Man wrote everything from the stars, clocks, calanders, even religion. To see him wake up and watch sunday morning cartoons, he isnt getting the logical populations attention, no.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Obama Zombies sign petition to nuke North Korea


I've got to hand it to the right wing PACs, they have a lot of money and can fund this kind of shit. I don't know what the benefit is of having this actor roam about asking scripted stuff to catch people off their guard. Maybe you can explain how this gets Trump elected.


----------



## Arris (Feb 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You don't know what a racist is


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism Well then if you say so but you don't need to be a skinhead to be a racist
.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

We hate Putin because he fucking rocks the Russian image. We hate Xi Jinping because he rocks Chinas image. Now they all want to hate because a candidate is screaming USA, fuck that, look how rich those two are. Time to bring it home.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2016)

Arris said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism Well then if you say so but you don't need to be a skinhead to be a racist
> .


No, your own words. I want you to embarrass yourself. Because you will if you try to answer this without a cheat card in front of you. Racists always confuse bias with racism.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Arris said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism Well then if you say so but you don't need to be a skinhead to be a racist
> .


Had a black women tell me in a conversation that my white kids had a better chance at being successful in America then her black children, I replied with " I HOPE YOU DONT TEACH YOUR KIDS THAT!" Fucking mindset is half the battle. Stop thinking bad about yourself, stop looking at others for answers.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No, your own words. I want you to embarrass yourself. Because you will if you try to answer this without a cheat card in front of you. Racists always confuse bias with racism.


Get locked up, bet you go with your card. Amazing how things change when there is nothing else to care about.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Its dumb.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Had a black women tell me in a conversation that my white kids had a better chance at being successful in America then her black children, I replied with " I HOPE YOU DONT TEACH YOUR KIDS THAT!" Fucking mindset is half the battle. Stop thinking bad about yourself, stop looking at others for answers.


Yeah, it's the mindset...

That _mindset_ is what enslaved blacks for 400 years in America, huh? It's the mindset that disenfranchised them for another hundred years after that, or maybe it was the mindset that gave them 50x's more time for the same exact crime, or 20% less for the same amount of work.. 

This idea that people in America are born with equal opportunity is a total fabrication. We have racial classes as well as socioeconomic classes -as well as others- that every single one of us is grouped into at birth based on the color of our skin, where our ancestors came from and how much money our parents make. None of which by themselves are guarantees of success or failure, but all of which together can give people an extreme advantage or hold people back in abject poverty their entire lives. There are millions of poor people who work extremely hard, likewise there are millions of successful people that don't. It's not a meritocracy, it's not based on how hard you work. To say that a white male born into a wealthy family and a black female born in the ghetto have equal opportunity at success in life is ridiculous.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is most likely to win the Hispanic vote among Republican candidates; raking in 46% support in Nevada
> 
> He almost wins every demographic.


He won 46% of 8% Hispanic republicans, I hardly call that a success!

B4L


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, it's the mindset...
> 
> That _mindset_ is what enslaved blacks for 400 years in America, huh? It's the mindset that disenfranchised them for another hundred years after that, or maybe it was the mindset that gave them 50x's more time for the same exact crime, or 20% less for the same amount of work..
> 
> This idea that people in America are born with equal opportunity is a total fabrication. We have racial classes as well as socioeconomic classes -as well as others- that every single one of us is grouped into at birth based on the color of our skin, where our ancestors came from and how much money our parents make. None of which by themselves are guarantees of success or failure, but all of which together can give people an extreme advantage or hold people back in abject poverty their entire lives. There are millions of poor people who work extremely hard, likewise there are millions of successful people that don't. It's not a meritocracy, it's not based on how hard you work. To say that a white male born into a wealthy family and a black female born in the ghetto have equal opportunity at success in life is ridiculous.


Hey angry panda guy.

How do you suggest we solve the problem?
I've seen rich kids fail and go to jail and meet poor kids that came from nothing in business.

Maybe some people have the ability just to think?


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, it's the mindset...
> 
> That _mindset_ is what enslaved blacks for 400 years in America, huh? It's the mindset that disenfranchised them for another hundred years after that, or maybe it was the mindset that gave them 50x's more time for the same exact crime, or 20% less for the same amount of work..
> 
> This idea that people in America are born with equal opportunity is a total fabrication. We have racial classes as well as socioeconomic classes -as well as others- that every single one of us is grouped into at birth based on the color of our skin, where our ancestors came from and how much money our parents make. None of which by themselves are guarantees of success or failure, but all of which together can give people an extreme advantage or hold people back in abject poverty their entire lives. There are millions of poor people who work extremely hard, likewise there are millions of successful people that don't. It's not a meritocracy, it's not based on how hard you work. To say that a white male born into a wealthy family and a black female born in the ghetto have equal opportunity at success in life is ridiculous.




You know there are a bunch of dead parents that worked hard to earn a profitable income so they could live well and save for their children. I`m doing it and so are a bunch of others. To have people like you come along after a parent passes his hard life on to their kids so it would be easier for them, and cry foul yelling give me half,...I mean dude, shut the fuck up.

You really should reconsider the oppression card, Redding saw it go out with the tide in the late sixties. To say the rich white kid that moved into the ghettos of Nigeria, has a better shot at success than the girl living next door is just as ridiculous as your oppression, reaching comment. But it fits your motivation so,......


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When I listen to collage kids on the news it sounds like they all got scammed . They should be able to sue the university if they can't get a job. So get the word out. Sue Sue Sue. TRUMP!


*Trump Says Freedom of the Press Must Go Because He’s ‘Not Like Other People’*
*
http://www.politicususa.com/2016/02/27/trump-freedom-press-not-people.html*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2016)

That's a cute picture Abe! LOL!
Chucky is cool. I have a few chucky dolls.
I would like a Ben Carson doll, he is really cute and cuddly... and a Donald Trump doll as well, because he is so flamboyant.
It would be awesome if there was a Donald Trump doll that said funny things when you pull a string. besides your Fired.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> 9





Kasuti said:


> Can't help it, always liked math for some reason.


Then why did you get this one wrong?


Nutes and Nugs said:


> Hey angry panda guy.
> 
> How do you suggest we solve the problem?
> I've seen rich kids fail and go to jail and meet poor kids that came from nothing in business.
> ...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, it's the mindset...
> 
> That _mindset_ is what enslaved blacks for 400 years in America, huh? It's the mindset that disenfranchised them for another hundred years after that, or maybe it was the mindset that gave them 50x's more time for the same exact crime, or 20% less for the same amount of work..
> 
> This idea that people in America are born with equal opportunity is a total fabrication. We have racial classes as well as socioeconomic classes -as well as others- that every single one of us is grouped into at birth based on the color of our skin, where our ancestors came from and how much money our parents make. None of which by themselves are guarantees of success or failure, but all of which together can give people an extreme advantage or hold people back in abject poverty their entire lives. There are millions of poor people who work extremely hard, likewise there are millions of successful people that don't. It's not a meritocracy, it's not based on how hard you work. To say that a white male born into a wealthy family and a black female born in the ghetto have equal opportunity at success in life is ridiculous.


And another potential black president just got aborted by planned parenthood and sold for baby parts... You are right, life is not fair and government cannot make it fair.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 28, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> He won 46% of 8% Hispanic republicans, I hardly call that a success!
> 
> B4L


 hm ok but but When Trump said he was "No. 1 with Hispanics," he was referring to entrance polls showing that among Hispanic Republicans who participated in Tuesday's Nevada caucuses, 45% voted for him, compared to 27% for Florida Sen. Marco Rubio, a Cuban-American; and 18% for Texas Sen. Ted Cruz, also a Cuban-American. so now whats your excuse


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Trump Says Freedom of the Press Must Go Because He’s ‘Not Like Other People’*
> *
> http://www.politicususa.com/2016/02/27/trump-freedom-press-not-people.html*



Well he`s not like other people, neither is Obama or Chewbacca, in fact, I gather from your posts that you are like him more than I, you bosted and don`t say you didn`t. Yes rich people can afford to sue the press for lying and false reporting in disguise. That`s a tough pill for you to swallow.

Tell us how, more than most you are again bearkat42,...it`s a fun read.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well he`s not like other people, neither is Obama or Chewbacca, in fact, I gather from your posts that you are like him more than I, you bosted and don`t say you didn`t. Yes rich people can afford to sue the press for lying and false reporting in disguise. That`s a tough pill for you to swallow.
> 
> Tell us how, more than most you are again bearkat42,...it`s a fun read.


The problem with that is simply the fact that the press isn't lying. They're just using many of his past quotes against him, as he continues to claim that he didn't say these things. The threat of a lawsuit and actually filing a lawsuit are to totally different things. He's just doing what he does best, blow a bunch of fucking hot air.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The problem with that is simply the fact that the press isn't lying. They're just using many of his past quotes against him, as he continues to claim that he didn't say these things. The threat of a lawsuit and actually filing a lawsuit are to totally different things. He's just doing what he does best, blow a bunch of fucking hot air.



Until he is elected, he can`t do anything silly, he has to get the job first. That leaves speech as his best allies. and, Why you see him blowing hot air instead of doing what he can`t do yet.

See how elections work ? You gotta get elected to back up what you said.

All the other candidates have had a chance to make a name for themselves and show the fruits of their hard labor in Government. Even Obama was a Senator first.

Politicians will fail you and me after being elected,...that`s why I`m giving the new guy with no political history a chance.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Until he is elected, he can`t do anything silly, he has to get the job first. That leaves speech as his best allies. and, Why you see him blowing hot air instead of doing what he can`t do yet.
> 
> See how elections work ? You gotta get elected to back up what you said.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about suing the media. Surely he wouldn't have to wait until he's elected to do that. Fuck are you talking about?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, it's the mindset...
> 
> That _mindset_ is what enslaved blacks for 400 years in America, huh? It's the mindset that disenfranchised them for another hundred years after that, or maybe it was the mindset that gave them 50x's more time for the same exact crime, or 20% less for the same amount of work..
> 
> This idea that people in America are born with equal opportunity is a total fabrication. We have racial classes as well as socioeconomic classes -as well as others- that every single one of us is grouped into at birth based on the color of our skin, where our ancestors came from and how much money our parents make. None of which by themselves are guarantees of success or failure, but all of which together can give people an extreme advantage or hold people back in abject poverty their entire lives. There are millions of poor people who work extremely hard, likewise there are millions of successful people that don't. It's not a meritocracy, it's not based on how hard you work. To say that a white male born into a wealthy family and a black female born in the ghetto have equal opportunity at success in life is ridiculous.



To me your teaching it, young black kids read posts from many different sites like this one. Your mindset keeps blacks at a disadvantage. Get it? I hope people with this in their heads dont go around telling young blacks the same shit, build them up dont break them down.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> To me your teaching it, young black kids read posts from many different sites like this one. Your mindset keeps blacks at a disadvantage. Get it?


I can't lie to my kids, sorry. They'll realize how different they are the first time that they're pulled over by their "freindly, neighborhood" law enforcement officer.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I can't lie to my kids, sorry.



So you tell them they have a disadvantage? That cops will not treat them fairly?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> So you tell them they have a disadvantage? That cops will not treat them fairly?


Yep, why lie? By the time it's discussed, they've usually figured it out for themselves.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

*Report: Trump's Dad Was Arrested In 1927 Ku Klux Klan Brawl With Police*

*http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/fred-trump-arrest-1927-kkk*


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yep, why lie?



And this is why weve had one black president and not many. They dont start out thinking they can do it. If you dont see the bad in that then what could some white mofo like me teach you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> And this is why weve had one black president and not many. They dont start out thinking they can do it. If you dont see the bad in that then what could some white mofo like me teach you.


Yeah, that's why.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Report: Trump's Dad Was Arrested In 1927 Ku Klux Klan Brawl With Police*
> 
> *http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/fred-trump-arrest-1927-kkk*


Dude, your making me hate you. Hence the breeding of racism. "We deserve something" isnt gonna get you anything but looked down upon from other angles. It all starts and ends with the parenting. My Dad yelled N*&&^#, does that make me racist?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

Your writing just has that deflated, holding me down vibe. Wake up watch the sunrise, go out and be a human, not a black human. We all come from the same dna. Let your kids know they have the advantage, they are yours!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Dude, your making me hate you.


I honestly stopped reading after this!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I honestly stopped reading after this!


Good job, now you see what your not accomplishing.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Good job, now you see what your not accomplishing.


OK


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

Awesome, and I made that statement from what you wrote. But just like heres your sign, "Theres your race card!"


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Awesome, and I made that statement from what you wrote. But just like heres your sign, "Theres your race card!"


We dont hate the Japenese still for Pearl Harbor, we dont hate all Germans for Hitlers BS. All your doing is showing your frailty, instead of being stronger from something your letting it hold you down mentally.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> We dont hate the Japenese still for Pearl Harbor, we dont hate all Germans for Hitlers BS. All your doing is showing your frailty, instead of being stronger from something your letting it hold you down mentally.


So insightful.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

I guess for a morning confidence booster I should let my kids in on your secret. Parenting Ill say it again. My black buddies all went to east coast colleges etc, and when I met ones mom I knew why. Is NO disadvantage in that house, only for their dog hahahha. Well spoken, head on her shoulders single parent with morals , values and empathy. Dont take a certain color to be a good person.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

Anywho GO TRUMP!!! GL in life, its hard, let the children fly!!!! Their is no sky limit.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I guess for a morning confidence booster I should let my kids in on your secret. Parenting Ill say it again. My black buddies all went to east coast colleges etc, and when I met ones mom I knew why. Is NO disadvantage in that house, only for their dog hahahha. Well spoken, head on her shoulders single parent with morals , values and empathy. Dont take any colors to be a good person.


Gotta love those "well spoken" blacks.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Gotta love those "well spoken" blacks.


 "Well spoken, head on her shoulders single parent with morals , values and empathy"

Is she black, or was he adopted by a white mom and I just didnt want to finish with the racist ending? Your so quick to pull that "suicide king."


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

Stop seeing color, because thats all you see.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Stop seeing color, because thats all you see.


If only I were as "enlightened" as you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

*New White Supremacist PAC Robocalls: 'Don’t Vote For A Cuban,' Vote Trump! *
*https://soundcloud.com/tpmmedia/american-national-super-pac-trump-robocall?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign=wtshare&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_content=https://soundcloud.com/tpmmedia/american-national-super-pac-trump-robocall*


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Trump Says Freedom of the Press Must Go Because He’s ‘Not Like Other People’*
> *
> http://www.politicususa.com/2016/02/27/trump-freedom-press-not-people.html*


Yes I heard him say that. And I believe it is already that way in the UK. If you write lies then you get sued, that makes sense to me. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Yes I heard him say that. And I believe it is already that way in the UK. If you write lies then you get sued, that makes sense to me. TRUMP!


What lies do you speak of?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> What lies do you speak of?


I didn't mention one. I said "if" TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

*In Iowa, students chant 'Trump! Trump!' after basketball loss to more racially diverse high school*
*
http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-trump-chant-20160226-story.html

The last name of Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump apparently has been turned into a racial insult for some people.

High school students in Des Moines, Iowa, this week chanted "Trump! Trump!" after a boys' basketball game. The chanters were from Dallas Center-Grimes High, which has a largely white population. Their school's team had just lost to Perry High School, which has a more diverse student population.
*


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Get locked up, bet you go with your card. Amazing how things change when there is nothing else to care about.


You seem to know a lot about prison. You sound nostalgic; hanging out with the other ignorant skinheads, get tattoos, clean your daddy's cell and get to know his buddies. You can always go home.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *In Iowa, students chant 'Trump! Trump!' after basketball loss to more racially diverse high school
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-trump-chant-20160226-story.html
> 
> ...


Seriously dude. If you continue to look at everything as a racially charged issue, it's going to eat you up inside. 
Same goes for people full of hate. How ironic


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Seriously dude. If you continue to look at everything as a racially charged issue, it's going to eat you up inside.
> Same goes for people full of hate. How ironic


I didn't write the article.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Seriously dude. If you continue to look at everything as a racially charged issue, it's going to eat you up inside.
> Same goes for people full of hate. How ironic


He can't help him self. It keeps his character alive. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

NEWS ALERT!

TRUMP! RALLY AT 2pm PST.


http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-huntsville-al-2-28-16/


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I didn't write the article.


I know. The LA Times did. The same paper who called Barack the "magic negro"
Those liberal papers are retarded. Did you know the NY Times is owned by some rich guy in Mexico? It's not even an American owned company.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

I


Not GOP said:


> I know. The LA Times did. The same paper who called Barack the "magic negro"
> Those liberal papers are retarded. Did you know the NY Times is owned by some rich guy in Mexico? It's not even an American owned company.


i'm confused as to why this matters. Is it your contention that they were screaming "Trump" for some other reason? Would another source make you feel better?

http://usatodayhss.com/2016/iowa-team-victim-of-racially-motivated-trump-chants-during-heated-game


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I
> 
> i'm confused as to why this matters. Is it your contention that they were screaming "Trump" for some other reason? Would another source make you feel better?


I'm saying they try to develop, and in some cases fabricate the spin that keeps you reading - keeps them in business. 
There is a lot of right wing media that tries to do the same thing with me. So I ignore and stay away from it.
Glenn Beck, Mark Levin, info wars, and some others


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm saying they try to develop, and in some cases fabricate the spin that keeps you reading - keeps them in business.
> There is a lot of right wing media that tries to do the same thing with me. So I ignore and stay away from it.
> Glenn Beck, Mark Levin, info wars, and some others


So why, in your opinion, were they chanting his name? Just availing themselves to the political process maybe?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Seriously dude. If you continue to look at everything as a racially charged issue, it's going to eat you up inside.
> Same goes for people full of hate. How ironic


That's just what they do. Also, depression which is hate and anger turned inward.....and there's plenty of that to go around.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So why, in your opinion, were they chanting his name? Just availing themselves to the political process maybe?


I guess. They all had fun, good sportsmanship. I wasn't there, and can't explain it any better than I can explain why the LA times calls Obama the "Magic Negro" claiming he's not authentically black... That newspaper is retarded


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I guess. They all had fun, good sportsmanship. I wasn't there, and can't explain it any better than I can explain why the LA times calls Obama the "Magic Negro" claiming he's not authentically black... That newspaper is retarded


LA Times isn't the only news organization reporting this. If you don't want to see it, that's fine. I'm just passing on the info.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> LA Times isn't the only news organization reporting this. If you don't want to see it, that's fine. I'm just passing on the info.


You mean you're just passing on your usual shit stirring bullshit.

Look, when you post attach a link. And how in the hell anyone can track "racially charged internet searches by region" is hilarious. Means aside, by who's definition? Anti-white bigots like you and buckaroo?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You mean you're just passing on your usual shit stirring bullshit.
> 
> Look, when you post attach a link. And how in the hell anyone can track "racially charged internet searches by region" is hilarious. Means aside, by who's definition? Anti-white bigots like you and buckaroo?


Anti-white?

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/31/upshot/donald-trumps-strongest-supporters-a-certain-kind-of-democrat.html?action=click&module=TrendingGrid&region=TrendingTop&pgtype=collection&_r=0


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> My Dad yelled N*&&^#, does that make me racist?


no, your own rhetoric does.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> He can't help him self. It keeps his character alive. TRUMP!


why do you count the hispanic babies at the hospital?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Anti-white bigots like you and buckaroo?


anti white?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you count the hispanic babies at the hospital?


I believe a better question is why do you shit on floors in public restaurants? TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I believe a better question is why do you shit on floors in public restaurants? TRUMP!


i'm pretty sure i explained i was pranking my buddy who had to clean it up.

you've never explained why you count hispanic babies at the hospital though.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Trump is really bringing out the vote.............for Hillary


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

Democrats agree --- executing all registered gun owners is the best way to eliminate the gun show loophole


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump is really bringing out the vote.............for Hillary


I did notice that she crushed Bernie. Did the dems have a bigger turn out than the GOP for voters in SC? I haven't checked on the numbers , so I will look it up and get back with the info. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I did notice that she crushed Bernie. Did the dems have a bigger turn out than the GOP for voters in SC? I haven't checked on the numbers , so I will look it up and get back with the info. TRUMP!


some of these Hillary voters are republicans turned off by Trumps BS.....


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

California Democrats, including Pada agree. We should repeal the 3rd amendment.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> California Democrats, including Pada agree. We should repeal the 3rd amendment.


Why not. Trump wants to dismantle the 1st amendment. 

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/432037/donald-trump-libel-first-amendment


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 28, 2016)

It's a good thing that Plump likes uneducated voters!

That makes all of the Plump supporters feel good about themselves.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> some of these Hillary voters are republicans turned off by Trumps BS.....



She might get some of those and Trump might get some pissed off Bernie supporters. Who the hell knows? Here are the total voter turnout numbers for SC. GOP= 570,522 and here are the huge Dem numbers you speak of= 367,491. So I guess I don't see a record turn out of voters if you want to compare the two parties. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> She might get some of those and Trump might get some pissed off Bernie supporters. Who the hell knows? Here are the total voter turnout numbers for SC. GOP= 570,522 and here are the huge Dem numbers you speak of= 367,491. So I guess I don't see a record turn out of voters if you want to compare the two parties. TRUMP!


a record turnout and he still can;t even get half the votes.

guess you can't read the writing on the wall, probably because you are a high school dropout.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

rollitup said:


> It's a good thing that Plump likes uneducated voters!
> 
> That makes all of the Plump supporters feel good about themselves.


Hi Rolli, Welcome to the Trump extravaganza . It really is a good thing that Trump loves the less educated, because he pretty much loves everybody whether you like it or not. It doesn't help the Dems to shit on the less educated but keep up the good work. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a record turnout and he still can;t even get half the votes.
> 
> guess you can't read the writing on the wall, probably because you are a high school dropout.


46% out of 5 people is pretty good. If it was a piece of pie you would call it half. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> 46% out of 5 people is pretty good. If it was a piece of pie you would call it half. TRUMP!


well, besides the fact that he can't even get half the republicans, how do you think any republican will win the general without at least 40% of the hispanic vote?

i know math is tough for mentally ill, high school dropouts like yourself, so you may have to ask a liberal for help.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

Hispanics love Trump, And asking a liberal for help right now would be political suicide. They are spinning in the shitter right now. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ask a liberal for help.


LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> California Democrats, including Pada agree. We should repeal the 3rd amendment.


Trump supporter gives his vision of the future to brown men


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hispanics love Trump


nope. you are stupid, and possibly mentally ill.

*Trump is viewed unfavorably by 80 percent of that demographic, the group reported Tuesday. Of that total, 59 percent have a “very unfavorable” opinion of the real estate tycoon heading into 2016.*

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/260401-poll-trump-unpopular-with-hispanics


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump supporter gives his vision of the future to brown men


Who is the guy with the black hood? Is he on Yeezus tour?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Who is the guy with the black hood? Is he on Yeezus tour?


are you gonna cry when rubio gets the nod?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hispanics love Trump


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, besides the fact that he can't even get half the republicans, how do you think any republican will win the general without at least 40% of the hispanic vote?
> 
> i know math is tough for mentally ill, high school dropouts like yourself, so you may have to ask a liberal for help.


I can imagine how much his crew cheated him out of profits due to @nitro harley failure of simple math skills. Never seen someone so proud to be uneducated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I can imagine how much his crew cheated him out of profits due to @nitro harley failure of simple math skills. Never seen someone so proud to be uneducated.


probably why he had to claim that his wife was working for him (she wasn't) in order for her to scam the government out of social security benefits she never earned.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I can imagine how much his crew cheated him out of profits due to @nitro harley failure of simple math skills. Never seen someone so proud to be uneducated.





UncleBuck said:


> probably why he had to claim that his wife was working for him (she wasn't) in order for her to scam the government out of social security benefits she never earned.


TRUMP RALLY in 20 minutes, just enough time to roll a doobie and have a glass of fresh squeezed lemonade. I hope you two enjoy. TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-huntsville-al-2-28-16/


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP RALLY in 20 minutes, just enough time to roll a doobie and have a glass of fresh squeezed lemonade. I hope you two enjoy. TRUMP!
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-huntsville-al-2-28-16/


Elemental mercury toxicity (which usually occurs in the vaporized form) can cause:


mood swings, nervousness, irritability, and other emotional changes,
insomnia,
headache,
abnormal sensations,
muscle twitching,
tremors,
weakness,
muscle atrophy, and
decreased cognitive functions.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

*Mitch McConnell Says Republicans Will Drop Donald Trump ‘Like A Hot Rock’ If He Wins GOP Nomination*

https://www.rickey.org/mitch-mcconnell-says-republicans-will-drop-donald-trump-like-a-hot-rock-if-he-wins-gop-nomination/291719/


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

News Alert! 

Another packed house. A massive crowd of over 35k people show up for Trump Rally. Holy shit thats a lot of people. CRUSHING IT, TRUMP!


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

Go Trump build a wall and let's say a well stocked mine field for a good 100 yrds North of said wall.


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

Or just cut any federal benefits for anhor babies until they themselves are 18 and watch the mass self deportation take place. With e-verify to take the jobs from the breadwinner and give them back to American citizens. Easy peazy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Go Trump build a wall and let's say a well stocked mine field for a good 100 yrds North of said wall.


How will he pay for it?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Or just cut any federal benefits for anhor babies until they themselves are 18 and watch the mass self deportation take place. With e-verify to take the jobs from the breadwinner and give them back to American citizens. Easy peazy.


That would increase crime dummy

How do you people not put 2 and 2 together?

You take away my food, I'm stealing yours, see how that works?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How will he pay for it?


MEXICO WILL PAY FOR THE FUCKING WALL. lol That is the best part, did you miss that part? TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> MEXICO WILL PAY FOR THE FUCKING WALL. lol That is the best part, did you miss that part? TRUMP!


Mexico said they won't pay, did you miss _that _part?

But you will believe every stupid thing that comes out of Trump's mouth because you too are a stupid person


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Go Trump build a wall and let's say a well stocked mine field for a good 100 yrds North of said wall.


hmmmm a minefield *north* of the wall would put a minefield on the USA side. Damn uneducated Trump supporters.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Mexico said they won't pay, did you miss _that _part?
> 
> But you will believe every stupid thing that comes out of Trump's mouth because you too are a stupid person


No I believe Fox was speaking for himself. I did not hear Mexico's president say anything like that. I will google it to check. TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No I believe Fox was speaking for himself. I did not hear Mexico's president say anything like that. I will google it to check. TRUMP!


Did you hear Mexico's president say they _would_ pay for it?

No, you heard Trump say Mexico would pay for it


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Mexico said they won't pay, did you miss _that _part?
> 
> But you will believe every stupid thing that comes out of Trump's mouth because you too are a stupid person


I looked and couldn't find not one word from Mexico's president about paying for the wall. You are Mistaken if you think Fox is running the show in Mexico. You said Mexico said they weren't paying for the wall so maybe I missed it some how. If you got a link to back up your story it would help at this point, As long as it is not some retired dude with an opinion. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Go Trump build a wall and let's say a well stocked mine field for a good 100 yrds North of said wall.


Yeah this is what I want to see on the us border.....


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Did you hear Mexico's president say they _would_ pay for it?
> 
> No, you heard Trump say Mexico would pay for it


All I hear is silence from Mexico. Just an out burst from Fox and a Pope that should of stayed out of politics. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I looked and couldn't find not one word from Mexico's president about paying for the wall. You are Mistaken if you think Fox is running the show in Mexico. You said Mexico said they weren't paying for the wall so maybe I missed it some how. If you got a link to back up your story it would help at this point, As long as it is not some retired dude with an opinion. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Go Trump build a wall and let's say a well stocked mine field for a good 100 yrds North of said wall.


hmmmm a minefield *north* of the wall would put a minefield on the USA side. Damn uneducated Trump supporters.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yeah this is what I want to see on the us border.....
> View attachment 3619358


Those men are probably saying fucking A, home for dinner tonight. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Fox won't pay for shit but their country will. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> All I hear is silence from Mexico. Just an out burst from Fox and a Pope that should of stayed out of politics. TRUMP!


you are too stupid for words.
*A spokesman for Mexican President Enrique Pena Nieto said the billionaire's assurances reflect “enormous ignorance.”*

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-08-13/sorry-donald-trump-mexico-says-it-will-not-pay-for-wall-on-border


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fox won't pay for shit but their country will. TRUMP!


That wall is going to cost Donald the presidency....it's just too crazy of an idea for most rational people...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> All I hear is silence from Mexico. Just an out burst from Fox and a Pope that should of stayed out of politics. TRUMP!


You must be one of those dudes who thinks saying nothing is the same as saying 'yes'

Fox, Calderon and Francis essentially said "Go fuck yourself, Trump", you hear "THEY'RE GONNA PAY FOR THE WALL!"

You are a dumbass, dude. Trump ain't winning shit, I can't wait to hear your bullshit excuses for why your favored fascist who always wins lost the most important position in his life

"It's gonna be GREAT!"


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are too stupid for words.
> *A spokesman for Mexican President Enrique Pena Nieto said the billionaire's assurances reflect “enormous ignorance.”*
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-08-13/sorry-donald-trump-mexico-says-it-will-not-pay-for-wall-on-border


So a spokesman for the president said? Why would he use a middle man for speaking ? He should just spit it out like his other spokesman Fox did. He is probably sweating bullets like little Rubio and can't speak from the tremors . lol TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That wall is going to cost Donald the presidency....it's just too crazy of an idea for most rational people...


Simmer down doulbejj, we have a long ways to go. The wall might win Donald the presidency in my opinion. Thinking you can't do something is a defeatist attitude, yes we can do it , is what I say. And I don't care what it cost. We will cut there aid off seeings how they are taking our factories. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You must be one of those dudes who thinks saying nothing is the same as saying 'yes'
> 
> Fox, Calderon and Francis essentially said "Go fuck yourself, Trump", you hear "THEY'RE GONNA PAY FOR THE WALL!"
> 
> ...


Don't forget to vote dude. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So a spokesman for the president said? Why would he use a middle man for speaking ? He should just spit it out like his other spokesman Fox did. He is probably sweating bullets like little Rubio and can't speak from the tremors . lol TRUMP!


Wow you are unbelievable stupid. I'm really start to doubt that you are anywhere near successful at anything you do. No way anyone can be as dumb as you,and operate a successful and profitable business.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Simmer down doulbejj, we have a long ways to go. The wall might win Donald the presidency in my opinion. Thinking you can't do something is a defeatist attitude, yes we can do it , is what I say. And I don't care what it cost. We will cut there aid off seeings how they are taking our factories. TRUMP!


The aid we send to Mexico is to help feed their poor & their kids & to fight the war on drugs.......I see where your going with is


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wow you are unbelievable stupid. I'm really start to doubt that you are anywhere near successful at anything you do. No way anyone one as dumb as you can operate a successful and profitable business.


Well I can see why you think that with all the down grades your paper work has experienced. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well I can see why you think that with all the down grades your paper work has experienced. TRUMP!


say what you want, but I was able to complete high-school, obtain a BS in aeronautics and complete 22 years in the USAF. While you just tell us stories about fish. Care to do some math problems? Auto-correct can't help you there. I'm sure we all will see just how stupid you are.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

@nitro harley 

go for it

I'm sure you can't


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> say what you want, but I was able to complete high-school, obtain a BS in aeronautics and complete 22 years in the USAF. While you just tell us stories about fish. Care to do some math problems? Auto-correct can't help you there. I'm sure we all will see just how stupid you are.


It looks like you have some accomplishments. And now you collect money from poor people. Thats pretty good. Thats crushing it dude. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @nitro harley
> 
> go for it
> 
> I'm sure you can't


Its more of a I don't have too. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It looks like you have some accomplishments. And now you collect money from poor people. Thats pretty good. Thats crushing it dude. TRUMP!


you have a math problem to solve you dumb ass highschool drop out


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you have a math problem to solve you dumb ass highschool drop out


OOH, I think someone has the panties in a bunch! TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Its more of a I don't have too. TRUMP!


more like you can't. You would have if you could have, just to prove a point.
the answer is D
do I need to show how you get to that answer you dumb ass highschool drop out.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> more like you can't. You would have if you could have, just to prove a point.
> the answer is D
> do I need to show how you get to that answer you dumb ass highschool drop out.


Sorry about your luck dude. You will have to find someone that gives a shit! TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

It's pretty funny, conservatives talk a lot about how unrealistic Sanders plan is -even though Nobel Laureates in economics have endorsed it and they project it'll grow the economy, create millions of new jobs, raise average household income by double digits, and decrease unemployment- but then when pressed on the numbers of Trump's plan, or indeed, any of the other republican candidates, they're vague, nonspecific and idealistic. "How's he gonna do X?" "He just will!".. "How will he do Y?" "He's a master negotiator, he'll make congress listen to him!".. "What about Z?" "World leaders will respect him, he'll get it done!"...

Many of them don't even hide the nationalistic, xenophobic appeal Trump has or condemn the KKK endorsement. It's clear to anyone paying attention he is rallying a group of idiots based around their fear of everything different. His tax policy will hurt every single one of his supporters and they'll gladly vote against their own economic interests just so they don't have to keep paying a dollar forty for a food stamp recipients meal anymore.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sorry about your luck dude. You will have to find someone that gives a shit! TRUMP!


You don't have to give a shit, that's the beauty of it

Every post you make exposes the kind of person you actually are


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sorry about your luck dude. You will have to find someone that gives a shit! TRUMP!


We realize you don't give a shit you dumb ass high school drop out and what to tell us how you are a successful business man. GTFO. If you did have a business your employees were cheating the shit out of you...because you are a dumb ass high school drop out. CHUMP


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The aid we send to Mexico is to help feed their poor & their kids & to fight the war on drugs.......I see where your going with is


This keeps coming up. We don't send enough aid to Mexico to be even close to matching the cost of that wall. Estimated materials cost alone for that wall is $17B USD. Rule of thumb for this type of work is labor and construction cost will be about the same, so at least $34B. Factor in any land that must be purchased, cost of environmental impact studies and the cost of mitigation for environmental impact will push that beast upwards of $40B. All this for a wall that will not stem illegal immigration. They will figure a way around, under or over that thing. It's just an ugly fashion accessory for the US, that's all.

From: http://us-foreign-aid.insidegov.com/q/112/1590/How-much-money-does-the-U-S-give-to-Mexico
This is the breakdown of US aid to Mexico in 2012:

According to our research engine:
The U.S. Government gave a total of $209,432,920 to Mexico in 2012:

The aid was broken down in the following manner:
Economic

Child Survival and Health: $-12,200

Department of Defense Security Assistance: $39,854

Development Assistance: $17,948,047

Economic Support Fund/Security Support Assistance: $40,810,450

Global Health and Child Survival: $3,894,197

Narcotics Control: $27,565,779

Nonproliferation, Anti-Terrorism, Demining and Related: $7,074,531

Other Active Grant Programs: $15,381,152

Other State Assistance: $2,700,596

Other USAID Assistance: $2,764

Other USDA Assistance: $372,914

Peace Corps: $2,000,836
Military

Military Assistance, Total: $91,654,000
Nitro can line out whichever expenditure he likes. He IS math-challenged but simple arithmetic will show that we can never pay for that wall by reducing aid expenditures. 

Basically all those wingnuts want is to punish Mexico anyway. So, yeah he's being truthful when he says he doesn't give a shit, he wants that fashion accessory, no matter the cost.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 28, 2016)

They are probably terrified that it could extend to the crap written here at RIU ;]


Fogdog said:


> This keeps coming up. We don't send enough aid to Mexico to be even close to matching the cost of that wall. Estimated materials cost alone for that wall is $17B USD. Rule of thumb for this type of work is labor and construction cost will be about the same, so at least $34B. Factor in any land that must be purchased, cost of environmental impact studies and the cost of mitigation for environmental impact will push that beast upwards of $40B. All this for a wall that will not stem illegal immigration. They will figure a way around, under or over that thing. It's just an ugly fashion accessory for the US, that's all.
> 
> From: http://us-foreign-aid.insidegov.com/q/112/1590/How-much-money-does-the-U-S-give-to-Mexico
> This is the breakdown of US aid to Mexico in 2012:
> ...


So in your mind, not taking American tax money and giving it to a foreign country is punishing them?? Let them eat cake as it were....


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> They are probably terrified that it could extend to the crap written here at RIU ;]
> 
> 
> So in your mind, not taking American tax money and giving it to a foreign country is punishing them?? Let them eat cake as it were....


Why do you want to punish Mexico? Is it because they are so poor?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> MEXICO WILL PAY FOR THE FUCKING WALL.


mood swings, irritiability, emotional changes, decreased cognitive function, and more.

does not bode well for you.


Elemental mercury toxicity (which usually occurs in the vaporized form) can cause:


mood swings, nervousness, irritability, and other emotional changes,
insomnia,
headache,
abnormal sensations,
muscle twitching,
tremors,
weakness,
muscle atrophy, and
decreased cognitive functions.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We realize you don't give a shit you dumb ass high school drop out and what to tell us how you are a successful business man. GTFO. If you did have a business your employees were cheating the shit out of you...because you are a dumb ass high school drop out. CHUMP


all he did was inherit a boat from his daddy.

bis brothr inherited the gun shop. nitro is jealous of that.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> all he did was inherit a boat from his daddy.
> 
> .


His dad was hoping his dumb ass would get lost at sea


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I will inherit a gun shop some day as long as the old man doesn't sell it first...


i bet he sells it so that your dumb ass doesn't run it into the ground.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why do you want to punish Mexico? Is it because they are so poor?


And so brown.


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> hmmmm a minefield *north* of the wall would put a minefield on the USA side. Damn uneducated Trump supporters.


Oh London fog you're a joke once one gets blown up the people behind him head back South and panda steal my food lol no work no health care no social programs your out of here quick. I know your not above breaking the law since you did in the first place to come here. 
How about I break in to your house and as long as I do the chores you "don't can't " do you'll let me stay I think not.


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

Or just stop any financial remittances to mexico. So many more ways than one to skin a cat. You uneducated Hillary/Sanders supporter. More than 65 billion last yr just saying.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Or just stop any financial remittances to mexico. So many more ways than one to skin a cat. You uneducated Hillary/Sanders supporter. More than 65 billion last yr just saying.


Yep sounds like trump talking.......no wonder he's not going to get elected


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's pretty funny, conservatives talk a lot about how unrealistic Sanders plan is -even though Nobel Laureates in economics have endorsed it and they project it'll grow the economy, create millions of new jobs, raise average household income by double digits, and decrease unemployment- but then when pressed on the numbers of Trump's plan, or indeed, any of the other republican candidates, they're vague, nonspecific and idealistic. "How's he gonna do X?" "He just will!".. "How will he do Y?" "He's a master negotiator, he'll make congress listen to him!".. "What about Z?" "World leaders will respect him, he'll get it done!"...
> 
> Many of them don't even hide the nationalistic, xenophobic appeal Trump has or condemn the KKK endorsement. It's clear to anyone paying attention he is rallying a group of idiots based around their fear of everything different. His tax policy will hurt every single one of his supporters and they'll gladly vote against their own economic interests just so they don't have to keep paying a dollar forty for a food stamp recipients meal anymore.


Proof of that bs


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 28, 2016)

here's how I see it, if your an Illegal immigrant and you are already here, pick a side and that's that. Door is shut for good. No more fucking Muslims for sure.


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

Chair force huh what a joke 22 yrs on the government tit and counting with your retirement. The only branch where you don't do shit lmao.


doublejj said:


> Yep sounds like trump talking.......no wonder he's not going to get elected


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

Up until a couple weeks ago, I thought David Duke was some guy from the Dukes of Hazard


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Proof of that bs


This thread is proof of that 

I've been asking for specifics the entire time because all Trump does is make stupid vague statements with no specifics 

So I'll ask you

1. How is he going to pay for the wall between the US and Mexico?
2. How is he going to stimulate demand in the economy if he plans on lowering the upper-class' income tax from 39.5% to 25%? (Including lowering the corporate tax to 15%)
3. What is his foreign policy plan for Syria/Iraq/ISIS?
4. What is his domestic policy on health care?
5. What does he plan to do about reinstating Glass-Steagall and/or improving upon it?
6. What's his stance on Citizens United and campaign finance reform?
7. What's his stance on corporate welfare?
8. Climate change?
9. Amnesty?
10. The NSA and domestic spying?
11. The war on drugs?
12. The private prison industry?
13. The military industrial complex/the defense budget?
14. Abortion/Planned Parenthood?
15. Gay marriage?
16. Gun control reform?


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Up until a couple weeks ago, I thought David Duke was some guy from the Dukes of Hazard


You mean the KKK that the Democratic party started along with Jim Crow laws. You my friend are a fucking joke.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh London fog you're a joke once one gets blown up the people behind him head back South and panda steal my food lol no work no health care no social programs your out of here quick. I know your not above breaking the law since you did in the first place to come here.
> How about I break in to your house and as long as I do the chores you "don't can't " do you'll let me stay I think not.


So what new puppet are you ? just joined in under a week and got most post in politics than anywhere else. Who owned you ?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> You mean the KKK that the Democratic party started along with Jim Crow laws. You my friend are a fucking joke.


Yes, that KKK

How can I be your friend? You obviously don't know me at all. Not even a little bit


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This thread is proof of that
> 
> I've been asking for specifics the entire time because all Trump does is make stupid vague statements with no specifics
> 
> ...


Stimulate demand in the Economy what. And half if not better of your questions YOUR current adminstration has no fucking clue Isis lol you mean pulling out of Iraq wasn't a good idea Libya yeah not evening asking Congress to go to war in that hell hole. Sorry for the run on sentence fired up.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Up until a couple weeks ago, I thought David Duke was some guy from the Dukes of Hazard


LOL

"How do I feel about an endorsement from a former grand wizard of the Ku Klux Klan who thinks his personal beliefs and my rhetoric on this campaign trail match better than any other republican candidate in the race? I don't like it."

Yeah, no shit he wouldn't like it, and no wonder why you wouldn't like his name attached to Trump either

Why does David Duke think his white nationalistic beliefs match up closer to Trump's more than anyone else in the republican race? 

"When Mexico sends its people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs, they're bringing crime, they're rapists, and some, I assume, are good people." -Trump


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So what new puppet are you ? just joined in under a week and got most post in politics than anywhere else. Who owned you ?


Ha was on here as Shane! Yrs and yrs ago man just came back. Still a lot to of clowns here though. Such as londonfog


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Ha was on here as Shane! Yrs and yrs ago man just came back. Still a lot to of clowns here though. Such as londonfog


excuse me while I ignore your dumb puppet ass


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You seem to know a lot about prison. You sound nostalgic; hanging out with the other ignorant skinheads, get tattoos, clean your daddy's cell and get to know his buddies. You can always go home.


]
Hahahha


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LOL
> 
> "How do I feel about an endorsement from a former grand wizard of the Ku Klux Klan who thinks his personal beliefs and my rhetoric on this campaign trail match better than any other republican candidate in the race? I don't like it."
> 
> ...


You're asking the wrong person. If you want to know David Duke's opinions, I'm sure the information is out there.
Personally, I could care less. You can bet he loves liberals giving him a lot of attention. People who make a living off racism love publicity. Take Al Sharpton for example


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Stimulate demand in the Economy what.


Was that a question? 

How does Trump's economic plan stimulate demand?


Cezarkush said:


> And half if not better of your questions YOUR current adminstration has no fucking clue


I don't care about the current administration, I'm talking about a hypothetical Trump administration. You're about the dozenth Trump supporter I've asked to get into specifics and none of you can do it. You're doing to Donald Trump exactly what preteens do when they see boy bands like One Direction. You like him because what he says makes you *feel *good, and what he says also appeals to KKK members, because it's certainly not policy that attracts you to him, otherwise you would have an answer to each of those questions I asked you. 


Cezarkush said:


> Isis lol you mean pulling out of Iraq wasn't a good idea


No, _*going into *_Iraq wasn't a good idea. This is according to the overwhelming majority of military and political experts


Cezarkush said:


> Libya yeah not evening asking Congress to go to war in that hell hole. Sorry for the run on sentence fired up.


Answer those questions. I want to know where Trump stands on each of them and unfortunately, the answers remain vague. I think if you want to call yourself an 'informed voter', you should be able to answer them, they're pretty basic questions.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We realize you don't give a shit you dumb ass high school drop out and what to tell us how you are a successful business man. GTFO. If you did have a business your employees were cheating the shit out of you...because you are a dumb ass high school drop out. CHUMP


It sounds like you are ready for a cock fight. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You don't have to give a shit, that's the beauty of it
> 
> Every post you make exposes the kind of person you actually are


We agree, I certainly don't give a shit about what you think. So there you go we agree on something. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet he sells it so that your dumb ass doesn't run it into the ground.


Who the hell knows? TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Chair force huh what a joke 22 yrs on the government tit and counting with your retirement. The only branch where you don't do shit lmao.


You have me confused with londonfog.......I'm US Army veteran... Vietnam 1969...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You're asking the wrong person. If you want to know David Duke's opinions, I'm sure the information is out there.
> Personally, I could care less. *You can bet he loves liberals giving him a lot of attention.* People who make a living off racism love publicity. Take Al Sharpton for example


Duke shares Trump's opinions 

A former grand wizard in the Ku Klux Klan shares the same opinions about Muslims and minorities as Donald Trump

If somebody like Duke endorsed Sanders, I would sure as hell look very closely at Sanders political opinions regarding Muslims and minorities, and if they were racist, I wouldn't support Sanders because if I continued to support him, I wouldn't have an answer for the people that would ask me about his racist views, they would be indefensible. So why didn't you do that with Trump's views about Muslims and minorities? How can you defend them?


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Was that a question?
> 
> How does Trump's economic plan stimulate demand?
> 
> ...


So answer them for your candidate sanders/Clinton. Beside Bern's weird sexual exploits and tax tax free free free. What kind of plan is that


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You have me confused with londonfog.......I'm US Army veteran... Vietnam 1969...


Got ya thank you for service sir. My old ol man is a Vietnam vet river rat. My bro in I both served post 9/11


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Got ya thank you for service sir. My old ol man is a Vietnam vet river rat. My bro in I both served post 9/11


and thank you.......Hurraah!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

America is so divided, no more John Waynes or good role models, just punks and its showing.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 28, 2016)

Braap


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> America is so divided, no more John Waynes or good role models, just punks and its showing.


hard to argue with that.....


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Duke shares Trump's opinions
> 
> A former grand wizard in the Ku Klux Klan shares the same opinions about Muslims and minorities as Donald Trump
> 
> If somebody like Duke endorsed Sanders, I would sure as hell look very closely at Sanders political opinions regarding Muslims and minorities, and if they were racist, I wouldn't support Sanders because if I continued to support him, I wouldn't have an answer for the people that would ask me about his racist views, they would be indefensible. So why didn't you do that with Trump's views about Muslims and minorities? How can you defend them?


Um not sure about the minorities you speak of. Illegals yes, and a pause on Muslim migration not a bad idea when you consider what Europe is dealing with at the moment. If they were vettable one thing, but if 1 to 2% aren't legit it will cost lives.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> So answer them for your candidate sanders/Clinton. Beside Bern's weird sexual exploits and tax tax free free free. What kind of plan is that





> 1. How is he going to pay for the wall between the US and Mexico?
> 2. How is he going to stimulate demand in the economy if he plans on lowering the upper-class' income tax from 39.5% to 25%? (Including lowering the corporate tax to 15%)
> 3. What is his foreign policy plan for Syria/Iraq/ISIS?
> 4. What is his domestic policy on health care?
> ...


1. NA
2. He's going to increase the federal minimum wage to a living wage, thereby increasing the amount of disposable income Americans have
3. 



4. Medicare for all, universal health care for all Americans 
5. Reinstate and improve
6. Overturn and get all special interest influence and big money out of politics
7. End corporate welfare
8. Enact comprehensive climate change legislation, reduce our dependence on fossil fuels, develope renewable energy sources
9. Supports immigration reform
10. Opposes NSA domestic spying programs
11. Opposes locking people up for using drugs
12. Opposes the for-profit private prison industry
13. Supports actual defensive military strategy, opposes getting involved in conflicts against American interests
14. Supports a woman's right to choose, supports Planned Parenthood
15. Supports gay marriage
16. Supports gun control reform

Easy

Now you do that for Trump


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Um not sure about the minorities you speak of. Illegals yes, and a pause on Muslim migration not a bad idea when you consider what Europe is dealing with at the moment. If they were vettable one thing, but if 1 to 2% aren't legit it will cost lives.


Where does it grant our government the power to deny groups of people based on their religion entrance into our country in the constitution?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why do you want to punish Mexico? Is it because they are so poor?


Why are you punishing me?


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Where does it grant our government the power to deny groups of people based on their religion entrance into our country in the constitution?


It's well known that ISIS blends in with the refugees. There is no way of knowing who is good, and who is bad. Nobody thinks we should bring terrorists here. We need to temporarily ban Muslims from entering the country, just until we can figure out what's going on


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Yes, that KKK
> 
> How can I be your friend? You obviously don't know me at all. Not even a little bit


Oh, the infighting is so cute.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You're asking the wrong person. If you want to know David Duke's opinions, I'm sure the information is out there.
> Personally, I could care less. You can bet he loves liberals giving him a lot of attention. People who make a living off racism love publicity. Take Al Sharpton for example


It's "couldn't care less" dumbass.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> America is so divided, no more John Waynes or good role models, just punks and its showing.


John Wayne? Lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's well known that ISIS blends in with the refugees. There is no way of knowing who is good, and who is bad. Nobody thinks we should bring terrorists here. We need to temporarily ban Muslims from entering the country, just until we can figure out what's going on


So cite the part of the constitution that grants our government that power


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So cite the part of the constitution that grants our government that power


You're a Marxist. Why would you possibly care about what the constitution says? Other than now, all of the sudden


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You're a Marxist. Why would you possibly care about what the constitution says? Other than now, all of the sudden


'ad hominem – the evasion of the actual topic by directing an attack at your opponent.'

Pretty much textbook there, sport

I thought _you guys_ were supposed to be the strict constitutionalists, I guess you just use that as an excuse when it suits the narrative you're trying to sell

Let me answer the question I asked for you; Nowhere. Nowhere does it say in the constitution that our government has the right to ban a group of people based on their religion, and if it were any other religion, your blatant bigotry would be obvious to even you

So what you can do if you feel so inclined is go convince 3/4 of the states to hold a constitutional convention and get that amendment passed, good luck! Until that happens, you have no authority to ban _any _group of people, especially not based on fundamental rights that same document protects for Americans


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> It's because they are so greedy, dumb ass.


Hmm, sounds like a lot of people. Are you sure you aren't talking about Trump?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why are you punishing me?


I didn't know it was so easy. Here, let me poke you again,

Why do you want to punish Mexico? Is it because its full of brown people?


----------



## plantsinpants (Feb 28, 2016)

I love educated people,,,,,,,,,,, I also love the non-educated


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 28, 2016)

Mexico has crappy water.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Mexico has crappy water.


So does Flint, Michigan.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> America is so divided, no more John Waynes or good role models, just punks and its showing.


Fuck Marion Mitchell Morrison* aka *John Wayne. Racist homophobic motherfucker never served a day in the service. Only played the parts in hollywood. How the fuck is that fraud racist bitch a role model.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't know it was so easy. Here, let me poke you again,
> 
> Why do you want to punish Mexico? Is it because its full of brown people?


You havent sent me money lately, why do you want to punish me? I accept credit cards as well....


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Fuck Marion Mitchell Morrison* aka *John Wayne. Racist homophobic motherfucker never served a day in the service. Only played the parts in hollywood. How the fuck is that fraud racist bitch a role model.


*"I believe in white supremacy until the blacks are educated to a point of responsibility."
-John Wayne*


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

*Donald Trump talks at a fourth-grade level. Maybe that’s why the Fox News audience loves him*

*The culture of anti-intellectualism in America is fueling hateful, racist demagogues -- in politics and on TV
http://www.salon.com/2016/01/10/donald_trump_talks_at_a_fourth_grade_level_maybe_thats_why_the_fox_news_audience_loves_him/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow

*


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 29, 2016)

Huge kick in the nuts for Ted Cruz campaign.... Senator Jeff Sessions endorses Trump for President

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/02/28/in-major-blow-to-ted-cruz-sen-jeff-sessions-of-alabama-endorses-donald-trump-for-gop-nomination/


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Fuck Marion Mitchell Morrison* aka *John Wayne. Racist homophobic motherfucker never served a day in the service. Only played the parts in hollywood. How the fuck is that fraud racist bitch a role model.


Your mouth is nasty.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's well known that ISIS blends in with the refugees. There is no way of knowing who is good, and who is bad. Nobody thinks we should bring terrorists here. We need to temporarily ban Muslims from entering the country, just until we can figure out what's going on


Of course. But remember logic and common sense don't belong here. It's all about PC and a lack of reasoning for RIU.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Of course. But remember logic and common sense don't belong here. It's all about PC and a lack of reasoning for RIU.


People who hate common sense (my sig) are really going to hate this next one...
Trump can beat Hillary in New York 》 a really good reason why he should be the nominee. It would be a lot of valuable electoral votes, and a devastating blow to Democrats

http://nypost.com/2016/02/28/hillary-could-lose-to-trump-in-democratic-new-york/


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People who hate common sense (my sig) are really going to hate this next one...
> Trump can beat Hillary in New York 》 a really good reason why he should be the nominee. It would be a lot of valuable electoral votes, and a devastating blow to Democrats
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/02/28/hillary-could-lose-to-trump-in-democratic-new-york/


Care to place a friendly wager?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People who hate common sense (my sig) are really going to hate this next one...
> Trump can beat Hillary in New York 》 a really good reason why he should be the nominee. It would be a lot of valuable electoral votes, and a devastating blow to Democrats
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/02/28/hillary-could-lose-to-trump-in-democratic-new-york/


I know he could but I can't stand the man. Sad, but the same KIND OF people that voted that fake jive talking Obama in are going for Trump. I agree with Rubio, Trump is a con, a bullshitter, a guy with such a big ego that you MUST like him or else. 

What grieves me is how divisive Hillary and Trump are or would be. I'm tired of it.....

Just wish those selfish wannabes Kasich and Carson would back out, NOW. They are diluting votes that could be going to Rubio or Cruz. And I donated to Carson, but there's a time when you need to let go for the good of the party.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 29, 2016)

Farrakhan: "Don't fall for "Satan. Hillary's "crap"

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016/02/28/farrakhan-dont-fall-for-satan-hillary-clintons-crap/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Farrakhan: "Don't fall for "Satan. Hillary's "crap"
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016/02/28/farrakhan-dont-fall-for-satan-hillary-clintons-crap/


_"Sunday at the Nation of Islam, Louis Farrakhan said don’t “fall” for Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton’s “crap” on African-American issues because she and her husband, former President Bill Clinton are responsible for mass incarceration of black people."_

For once he's right. She panders to the black vote and they suck it up. I have to laugh, with scorn, when I watch it lately on TV.

Bill Clinton incarcerated a lot of young black men on benign pot charges and his welfare reform policies hurt a lot of black mothers, mostly single moms thanks to the loose values blacks place of marriage and being a good, dedicated father but I digress.

Billary is no friend to blacks. She's in it for Hillary, period.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

Everything is OK now. It was all a big misunderstanding. Donald Drumpf had a bad earpiece. He now disavows David Duke.  LOLOL


----------



## Werp (Feb 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben, Rubio doesn't have a chance, and why in the hell would you support a candidate that had the establishments backing? The guy looks like he should den leader of the local boy scouts club.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

TRUMP! FUNNIES!








165,414 views
Post Options


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP! FUNNIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You havent sent me money lately, why do you want to punish me? I accept credit cards as well....


You said Trump's wall could be paid for "easily" by a cut in aid to Mexico. That wall is going to cost tens of billions and total aid to Mexico is about 200 million. No way cutting aid to Mexico can be tied to the cost of that wall. 

That aid going to our southern neighbor is used mostly to beef up their security forces, fight our war on drugs and keep their poor fed well enough to staff the low wage factories built by foreign companies. Cutting that aid wouldn't take Mexico down, it would hurt the country, mostly its poor, which would give them even more incentive to find a way into the US. If the US wants to cut aid, we can, but to say "pay for that wall or we'll cut aid" we are using a schoolyard bully tactic to no good effect. Cutting aid to Mexico for that reason would have a lot to do with demagoguery, bigotry and racism inherent in your Republican wingnut party and it's leader, the Donald.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

You are an idiot if you think the corrupt government is using that money for the poor.

But hey, lets just going broke doing feel good things for the world while our finances are a total fucking mess and we are 20 trillion in debt.

How about putting America 1st for once? Why do you hate America so much?​


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> *But hey, lets just going broke doing feel good things for the world* while our finances are a total fucking mess and we are 20 trillion in debt.


Do you mean like the $2 trillion+  (and still climbing) spent in Iraq, for example?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Your mouth is nasty.


your hero is racist and homophobic. Fuck John Wayne aka Marion


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Do you mean like the $2 trillion+  (and still climbing) spent in Iraq, for example?


but they found WMD's , remember? i think Sadam had like 3 old , semi-empty containers of mustard gas from the 1960s that they found. 

mission accomplished according to W


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Do you mean like the $2 trillion+  (and still climbing) spent in Iraq, for example?


That is now building China.

http://www.reuters.com/article/iraq-exxon-idUSL4N0GO1Y020130823

While the US weeps over the dead and wounded. 

Thanks Chaney!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Do you mean like the $2 trillion+  (and still climbing) spent in Iraq, for example?


I was against that war. I was also for making Kuwait and Iraq pay some or all of the cost of those wars.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> That is now building China.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/iraq-exxon-idUSL4N0GO1Y020130823
> 
> ...


At least Haliburton got paid.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I was against that war.


Yet I don't see the same outrage.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yet I don't see the same outrage.


You dont see any outrage at all, this is the internet. It is up to you to perceive what you want to perceive.

For over a decade I have said I was against the war but we should support the troops. I did not go kill people or lie in the street in front of tanks if that is your point I guess I am guilty. 

Every time we agree on something you seem terribly unhappy about it and want to continue to argue. Why are you so angry?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You dont see any outrage at all, this is the internet. It is up to you to perceive what you want to perceive.
> 
> For over a decade I have said I was against the war but we should support the troops. I did not go kill people or lie in the street in front of tanks if that is your point I guess I am guilty.
> 
> Every time we agree on something you seem terribly unhappy about it and want to continue to argue. Why are you so angry?


Who did you vote for in '04? If you voted for Dubya, spare me the "I was against the war" nonsense.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You dont see any outrage at all, this is the internet. It is up to you to perceive what you want to perceive.
> 
> For over a decade I have said I was against the war but we should support the troops. I did not go kill people or lie in the street in front of tanks if that is your point I guess I am guilty.
> 
> Every time we agree on something you seem terribly unhappy about it and want to continue to argue. Why are you so angry?


Love it!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are an idiot if you think the corrupt government is using that money for the poor.
> 
> But hey, lets just going broke doing feel good things for the world while our finances are a total fucking mess and we are 20 trillion in debt.
> 
> How about putting America 1st for once? Why do you hate America so much?​


I'm again pointing out to you that Trump can't pay for a 30-40 billion dollar wall by cutting 200 million dollars in aid to Mexico.

Yeah, I'm the idiot.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 29, 2016)

Some people are just angry inside, and will continue to be.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Some people are just angry inside, and will continue to be.


And with good reason.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm again pointing out to you that Trump can't pay for a 30-40 billion dollar wall by cutting 200 million dollars in aid to Mexico.
> 
> Yeah, I'm the idiot.


First the wall is not going to cost 30-40 billion dollars. That is crazy talk...

Do you only favor cutting aid to Israel? Or are there a few other non-muslim countries you would add to that list?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People who hate common sense (my sig) are really going to hate this next one...
> Trump can beat Hillary in New York 》 a really good reason why he should be the nominee. It would be a lot of valuable electoral votes, and a devastating blow to Democrats
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/02/28/hillary-could-lose-to-trump-in-democratic-new-york/


After countless posts from you all I get is that Trump should be the nominee because (in your words) he can beat Hillary. Can you explain why you think Trump would make a great president?

Anything you say can and will be used against you.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> First the wall is not going to cost 30-40 billion dollars. That is crazy talk...
> 
> Do you only favor cutting aid to Israel? Or are there a few other non-muslim countries you would add to that list?


I stand by my estimate until proven otherwise. You and @Not GOP were the idiots that claimed it would be "easy" to pay for the wall by cutting off aid to Mexico. Do you have any credible citations that show the wall will cost 200 million dollars? Of course you don't.

So now you are looking at cutting foreign aid everywhere to pay for that wall? Do you understand why the US has foreign aid programs? Its not just a feel good story, that's for sure.

And you wonder why people call you a moron.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm again pointing out to you that Trump can't pay for a 30-40 billion dollar wall by cutting 200 million dollars in aid to Mexico.
> 
> Yeah, I'm the idiot.


is he gonna ask MX for a normal contractor downpayment of like 25% to cover materials before he starts building? 

or will this be a COD cash on delivery payment form? 
is bitcoin an acceptable form of payment from MX?

the wall is gonna be TERRIFIC! LOL.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> And you wonder why people call you a moron.


i'm wondering how either one of them wipes without assistance.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> After countless posts from you all I get is that Trump should be the nominee because (in your words) he can beat Hillary. Can you explain why you think Trump would make a great president?
> 
> Anything you say can and will be used against you.


Hillary can't beat Trump. Head to head, he will destroy her


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm again pointing out to you that Trump can't pay for a 30-40 billion dollar wall by cutting 200 million dollars in aid to Mexico.
> 
> Yeah, I'm the idiot.


200 million per year is a good start. That would soften them up for the rest and make it easier to digest . TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Huge kick in the nuts for Ted Cruz campaign.... Senator Jeff Sessions endorses Trump for President
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/02/28/in-major-blow-to-ted-cruz-sen-jeff-sessions-of-alabama-endorses-donald-trump-for-gop-nomination/


Does that surprise you he has no one in congress who likes him let alone support his ass for president, only an idiot would think of running for president without any support from his fellow congressman.


B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Hillary can't beat Trump. Head to head, he will destroy her


That will be so satisfying to watch Hillary get crushed. TRUMP will crush Hillary in my opinion. Let the games begin. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> only an idiot would think of running for president without any support from his fellow congressman.
> 
> 
> B4L


How is it possible for Trump to have support from fellow congressmen, if he's not a member of congress?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Hillary can't beat Trump. Head to head, he will destroy her


funny, you said the same about obama and mittens.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How is it possible for Trump to have support from fellow congressmen, if he's not a member of congress?


turtle mcconnell has already told others in congress/governors. to go ahead and bash trump all they want if they want any chance of getting re-elected to congress/governor.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That will be so satisfying to watch Hillary get crushed. TRUMP will crush Hillary in my opinion. Let the games begin. TRUMP!


By the time Trump gets finished with that bitch, she'll have wished Bernie got the nomination


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 29, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> turtle mcconnell has already told others in congress/governors. to go ahead and bash trump all they want if they want any chance of getting re-elected to congress/governor.


I know, and that's a chicken shit move. People in power will never give it up without a fight. This was expected. 
Mitch can work with Hillary, but Donny will shake it up


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> By the time Trump gets finished with that bitch, she'll have wished Bernie got the nomination


except that hillary knows about the shady dealings with the mob in ny/nj that donald dealt with to get his buildings built.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People who hate common sense (my sig) are really going to hate this next one...
> Trump can beat Hillary in New York 》 a really good reason why he should be the nominee. It would be a lot of valuable electoral votes, and a devastating blow to Democrats
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/02/28/hillary-could-lose-to-trump-in-democratic-new-york/


You might as well have gotten that tidbit from Roger Ailes Faux news, ny post is on par with the National Inquirer it is the raggiest (did I Just make up a word?) newspaper in all ny. You can always count on stacks of unsold ny post newspapers on every newsstand and some Bodegas don't even carry that rag.

Rupert Murdoch and Roger Ailes are one and the same.

Do you really think the dumpster has a chance to beat Hillary a former New York Senator or Bill Clinton having an office at 125st and Adam Clayton Powell Blvd. Newsflash the minorities love the Clintons AND hate trump.

B4L


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You might as well have gotten that tidbit from Roger Ailes Faux news


What else is new?

Romney by +14!!!


Them believing all that bullshit makes their defeat come election time that much more hilarous


"Buh-buh!! Wha happened!!!?!?"

You bought into bullshit is what happened. Now soak it up.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> After countless posts from you all I get is that Trump should be the nominee because (in your words) he can beat Hillary. Can you explain why you think Trump would make a great president?
> 
> Anything you say can and will be used against you.


When did I ever say trump would be a great president? You wont find it. I think it is always about Trump with Trump which will not make him a great president. However, his business sense could do a lot of good for the country economically.

Hillary is Obama term III. I am getting killed by Obamacare, there is no real signs of a good recovery yet and Hillary Clinton wants to make it worse. She wants equal work for equal pay. How is that achieved? Is the government going to start defining jobs and ensuring a set rate for them? She wants to raise the minimum wage which hurts jobs, etc.

Trump can get the wall built across the border with mexico on time and under budget. I think he may be able to help with regulation. His tax cut plan is fantastic. No taxes for anyone making under 25,000 per year. Couples making up to 50,000 pay no taxes. He also cuts rates on the rich and corporations. I am hoping he is able to cut the other side of the equation meaning the government budget. 

Basically, Trump is the best avenue for prosperity in the country. All Clinton, Sanders, and Rubio offer is bigger government. Cruz is just a dick that nobody likes and he started insinuating that Trump's mob connections might be hidden in his tax returns which I find totally distasteful. Rubio has tried to be Trump Jr. due to desperation but he is coming off like a fool. 

So we got 4 lifetime politicians and Trump. I am sick of the politicians.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I stand by my estimate until proven otherwise. You and @Not GOP were the idiots that claimed it would be "easy" to pay for the wall by cutting off aid to Mexico. Do you have any credible citations that show the wall will cost 200 million dollars? Of course you don't.
> 
> So now you are looking at cutting foreign aid everywhere to pay for that wall? Do you understand why the US has foreign aid programs? Its not just a feel good story, that's for sure.
> 
> And you wonder why people call you a moron.


The wall is going to cost $1.00. I stand by my estimate until proven otherwise.

I want to cut all foreign aid programs. Yes, they are bribes.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> When did I ever say trump would be a great president? You wont find it. I think it is always about Trump with Trump which will not make him a great president. However, his business sense could do a lot of good for the country economically.
> 
> Hillary is Obama term III. I am getting killed by Obamacare, there is no real signs of a good recovery yet and Hillary Clinton wants to make it worse. She wants equal work for equal pay.  How is that achieved? Is the government going to start defining jobs and ensuring a set rate for them? She wants to raise the minimum wage which hurts jobs, etc.
> 
> ...


Trump's plan is the biggest increase to the federal budget of any republican running, you monumental retard


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump's plan is the biggest increase to the federal budget of any republican running, you monumental retard


I would be fascinated if you could back that up. Given your record of title misrepresentations it doesnt surprise me.

If someone works for their money, it is THEIR MONEY... A tax cut does not increase the federal BUDGET at all. 

You keep calling me a retard. I dont think you know what the word means.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I would be fascinated if you could back that up.





> Donald Trump claims his tax plan is “revenue neutral,” but tax experts say that just isn’t so. Not by a long stretch.
> 
> Even assuming the tax cuts would promote economic growth, the pro-business Tax Foundation estimates *the Trump plan would reduce revenues to the Treasury by more than $10 trillion over 10 years.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

> The Offsets
> 
> According to the Trump campaign website, the Trump tax cuts are “fully paid for” through three main revenue generators: “reducing or eliminating most deductions and loopholes available to the very rich”; a “one-time deemed repatriation of corporate cash held overseas at a significantly discounted 10 percent tax rate, followed by an end to the deferral of taxes on corporate income earned abroad”; and “[r]educing or eliminating corporate loopholes that cater to special interests, as well as deductions made unnecessary or redundant by the new lower tax rate on corporations and business income.”
> 
> ...





NLXSK1 said:


> If someone works for their money, it is THEIR MONEY...


Except if they're poor, right?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Trump plan would reduce revenues to the Treasury by more than $10 trillion over 10 years.
*
You do understand the difference between revenue and a budget right??? IT DOESNT INCREASE THE BUDGET. 

And you call me a moron ;] *


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How is it possible for Trump to have support from fellow congressmen, if he's not a member of congress?


I made a comment about Cruz not trump, Jeff sessions supporting trump instead of a fellow congressman like Cruz. After all it was your article that you used.

Read it again s l o w l y maybe you'll understand.

Again, only an idiot would run for office with zero support coming from his colleagues.

B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Except if they're poor, right?


No, if you work and get paid it should be your money. Right now the government steals from your paycheck before you ever see it. I dont care if it is 50 cents you are paid.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Trump plan would reduce revenues to the Treasury by more than $10 trillion over 10 years.
> *
> You do understand the difference between revenue and a budget right??? IT DOESNT INCREASE THE BUDGET. *


Yes, you are a moron. You repeatedly prove you have absolutely zero understanding of the way the government works

Here's the budget:







Here's spending:







Using those numbers, we are currently (as of 2014) spending more than ~$483 billion than we are taking in and all you and the rest of the retard righty brigade haven't stopped bitching since Obama became president about the debt/deficit. Interesting..

But when Trump wants to cut the biggest revenue stream into the federal government by nearly HALF (the overwhelming majority being from the top 10% of earners like him), from $1.4 trillion to ~$750 billion - GUARANTEEING increasing the debt/deficit by an estimated ~$9 trillion over the decade, you partisan bottom feeders fight over who Papa Trump get's to peg first. 

Do the math yourself and prove me wrong. There isn't enough waste in the entire federal budget to offset Trump's spending plan and tax cuts, *even if you discount his $50 billion wall*. You're falling for his bullshit hook, line and sinker because you like what he says about people you don't. There simply is no other reason. You guys call yourselves fiscally conservative, then support the guy who wants to spend the most and add the most to the federal debt. 

You people are a goddamn national embarrassment 


NLXSK1 said:


> No, if you work and get paid it should be your money.


That sure is a telling way to frame it. If you work _*and get paid*_ it should be your money..

If you do extra work and produce more, but your employer doesn't pay your more, hey, that's not your employers fault, that's just the free market! But if your employer works and produces more but has to pay more in taxes, that's the government stealing his hard earned money!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 29, 2016)

If you vote for Donald you get a free swasticka tattoo. That's why I'm voting for him.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Donald Trump talks at a fourth-grade level. Maybe that’s why the Fox News audience loves him*
> 
> *The culture of anti-intellectualism in America is fueling hateful, racist demagogues -- in politics and on TV
> http://www.salon.com/2016/01/10/donald_trump_talks_at_a_fourth_grade_level_maybe_thats_why_the_fox_news_audience_loves_him/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
> *



That certainly is an excellent article! Thanks for posting.

There are too many great lines to quote them all. 

Here's a great one:

"one finds the conservative right consistently _denying the problems_ and _obstructing the solutions_. The fundamental difficulty with changing the culture of anti-intellectualism is that the anti-intellectual position is self-reinforcing. It suppresses critical thinking, which is precisely what’s needed to see the folly of anti-intellectualism."


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yes, you are a moron. You repeatedly prove you have absolutely zero understanding of the way the government works
> 
> Here's the budget:
> 
> ...


LOL... I am self employed. I work all the time and dont get paid. That is the difference in our perceptions of work and wages ;]


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Donald Trump talks at a fourth-grade level. Maybe that’s why the Fox News audience loves him*
> 
> *The culture of anti-intellectualism in America is fueling hateful, racist demagogues -- in politics and on TV
> http://www.salon.com/2016/01/10/donald_trump_talks_at_a_fourth_grade_level_maybe_thats_why_the_fox_news_audience_loves_him/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
> *


It is the message, not the delivery that people like.

I know you dont want a wall built and people deported and ISIS families killed (which Obama does now...) but alot of people do. The liberal media doesnt get it either.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL... I am self employed. I work all the time and dont get paid. That is the difference in our perceptions of work and wages ;]


I see you're backing away from my challenge to you to do the math for yourself and prove me wrong, I wonder why?

You're holding two inconsistent positions; on the one hand, you think employers should be able to keep more of their money if they work more and produce more, but on the other hand, you think employers should be able to keep more of their _employees_ money if they work more and produce more...

So why do you support employers rights but not employees rights under the exact same circumstances?

I bet you can't answer that


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I see you're backing away from my challenge to you to do the math for yourself and prove me wrong, I wonder why?
> 
> You're holding two inconsistent positions; on the one hand, you think employers should be able to keep more of their money if they work more and produce more, but on the other hand, you think employers should be able to keep more of their _employees_ money if they work more and produce more...
> 
> ...


There is no employees money until they earn it. They earn it by entering into a voluntary contract with their employer. 

My previous point is plenty of business owners DONT get paid even though they work hard.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL... I am self employed. I work all the time and dont get paid. That is the difference in our perceptions of work and wages ;]



Yep, critical thinking is precisely what's needed to see the folly of anti-intellectualism.

LOL !!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is the message, not the delivery that people like.
> 
> I know you dont want a wall built and people deported and *ISIS families killed (which Obama does now...)* but alot of people do. The liberal media doesnt get it either.


Let's see your source on that one


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I see you're backing away from my challenge to you to do the math for yourself and prove me wrong, I wonder why?
> 
> You're holding two inconsistent positions; on the one hand, you think employers should be able to keep more of their money if they work more and produce more, but on the other hand, you think employers should be able to keep more of their _employees_ money if they work more and produce more...
> 
> ...


We look at things in two completely different ways.

We all have needs. You think that you deserve a paycheck, I know that I have to work for a paycheck. If I want more I have to work harder. If you want more... Well, you can try to get it from your boss or the government but you will probably just end up angry. 

Nobody owes you anything.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> There is no employees money until they earn it. They earn it by entering into a voluntary contract with their employer.
> 
> My previous point is plenty of business owners DONT get paid even though they work hard.


It is earned by working.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> except that hillary knows about the shady dealings with the mob in ny/nj that donald dealt with to get his buildings built.


Nobody is going to care, sorry. TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Let's see your source on that one


Drone program - Collateral damage... Oops, the people standing next to the terrorist get dead too!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It is earned by working.


Working under an agreed upon compensation schedule with your employer.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!!!

For your viewing pleasure. enjoy TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-valdosta-ga-2-29-16/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We look at things in two completely different ways.
> 
> We all have needs. You think that you deserve a paycheck, I know that I have to work for a paycheck. If I want more I have to work harder. If you want more... Well, you can try to get it from your boss or the government but you will probably just end up angry.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything.


I think people who work full time should be paid a living wage, I don't think employers should legally be allowed to pay employees as little as possible to make exceedingly higher and higher profits at their expense and rely on the taxpayer to subsidizes the difference

You would love to try and frame the conversation as "liberals/progressives just want free shit" like your favorite political pundits do, when the reality is that people who work full time, many who have more than one job, are struggling because their wages aren't high enough, and their wages aren't high enough because those same people selling you the idea that poor people and minorities are the cause of all your problems rigged the system to keep their wages low because when their wages are low, they get to steal all the extra economic gains that result from the increased levels of production. Again, I invite you to prove me wrong on any of this, but you can't so you never will. You'll just repeat more falsified nonsense the republican party tells you to repeat.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

You base everything on your need without any underlying business model to support it.

Wages are not high enough because the government keeps pushing inflation which devalues the dollar. After every 25 years our money is worth half as much as it used to be.

The government does this because it is beneficial to the government even though it is devastating to the poor and people who attempt to save money.

I dont dislike the poor, I want them to be prosperous like everyone else. The way forward is by having more rich people, more jobs, more prosperity, not less. 

Your position is to attack the rich, make jobs more expensive and demand things not based on economics.

And I understand that it comes from a lack of understanding about wages and the business model.

Most business have wages as their biggest cost and you want to double that cost. Most businesses also make less than 5% profit on their annual work. That profit is nowhere near enough to cover the increase in wages. So the costs have to go up and everything becomes more expensive.

This is where you demand a $20.00 minimum wage... And it keeps spiralling down.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is the message, not the delivery that people like.
> 
> I know you dont want a wall built and people deported and ISIS families killed (which Obama does now...) but alot of people do. The liberal media doesnt get it either.


Yes, the message they love. The fourth grade delivery they understand.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Drone program - Collateral damage...


Quote where Obama supports killing *the family members of ISIS*. Something like this quote from Trump would verify your claim:

“I would hit them so hard like they’ve never been before. I would do my best, absolute best, I mean one of the problems that we have and one of the reasons that we’re so ineffective, is they’re trying to, they’re using them as shields. A horrible thing. They’re using them as shields. But we’re fighting a very politically correct war. And the other thing is with the terrorists, you have to take out their families. When you get these terrorists, you have to take out their families. They care about their lives, don’t kid yourself. But they say they don’t care about their lives. You have to take out their families.” -Trump


NLXSK1 said:


> Working under an agreed upon compensation schedule with your employer.


Then why are you crying your eyes out about the agreed upon tax rates from the federal government? Didn't employers agree to pay those taxes when they started their business?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 29, 2016)

@UncleBuck 

I found your new avatar.

 

Scar reminds me of you. I have been watching the lion king.

 

Scar also reminds me of 

 

You can put that on your resume. Your welcome.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 29, 2016)

The establishment GOP is about to go full throttle on Trump and he'll go independent, and you thought the GOP had problems wait til he goes "I" that'll really fuck up their world.

I'm sitting back and enjoying the complete meltdown of the GOP, love it!!

B4L


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> When did I ever say trump would be a great president? You wont find it. I think it is always about Trump with Trump which will not make him a great president. However, his business sense could do a lot of good for the country economically.
> 
> Hillary is Obama term III. I am getting killed by Obamacare, there is no real signs of a good recovery yet and Hillary Clinton wants to make it worse. She wants equal work for equal pay. How is that achieved? Is the government going to start defining jobs and ensuring a set rate for them? She wants to raise the minimum wage which hurts jobs, etc.
> 
> ...


so basically you think Trump with make a great president but don't have any idea why.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The establishment GOP is about to go full throttle on Trump and he'll go independent, and you thought the GOP had problems wait til he goes "I" that'll really fuck up their world.
> 
> I'm sitting back and enjoying the complete meltdown of the GOP, love it!!
> 
> B4L


i told my dad months ago that wouldn't it be funny if rubio gets the RNC nod but trump has won the popular GOP vote. i hope that comes true. utter chaos!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> so basically you think Trump with make a great president but don't have any idea why.


simple GOP logic: trump is great, whatever he does is great. the end. it'll be terrific!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> simple GOP logic: trump is great, whatever he does is great. the end. it'll be terrific!


I think if you go back to BarryO's biggest achievement, and use that same logic that the Dems used to ram the ACA down americas throat you will notice. That Trump is using the democratic playbook. You will find out about all the goodies when Trump is elected. Sound familiar? 

I mentioned on this forum way back then that the Dems were writing the most bad ass playbook known to man. And now it is batter up! TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The wall is going to cost $1.00. I stand by my estimate until proven otherwise.


$1.00 to build the wall? Credible source for this? Did you get it from the Donalds quivering tripple chinned mouth? Seriously, his chin quivers when he talks. Its so disgusting its almost hypnotic. Maybe that's why so many weak minded people vote for him.







The wall is a good example of the kind of president Trump wants to be. Why would you vote for a person to be president that has huge promises and provides nothing to explain how he will deliver on them. 

Without any other estimates, I dug around and found something that at least makes a smidgen of sense regarding the cost of that wall. 

Source: http://imgur.com/gallery/KVdSb

Raw materials cost alone is $17 Billion:
Going off of materials estimate we have… 167,272,000 cubic yards of cast-in-place concrete at $93/cubic yard = $15,556,296,000 1,030,000 segments of 10’ pre-cast panels at $17/panel = $17,510,000
2,500,000 tons of steel rebar at $600/ton = $1,500,000,000
Total Material Cost Estimate: $17,073,806,000

But that's not all. you have to pay somebody to build it. Rule of thumb is the cost to pay somebody to build a project is about the same as the materials cost. So, another $17 Billion

Total thus far: $34 Billion

Then there are legally required environmental impact studies, mitigation for environmental impact and land that would have to be purchased where the wall crosses private land. So, way rough estimate, add another $6 billion

Do you have anything with some sort of citation that says 200 million to build this wall? How about anything credible out there that provides an estimate better than mine? Until you do, I'll stand by my estimate.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 29, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3620193


Trump is a woman?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

*Black Students removed from Trump rally in Georgia*

_http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/02/29/donald-trump-georgia-rally-valdosta/81129964/_
*
About 30 black students who were standing silently at the top of the bleachers at Donald Trump’s rally here Monday night were escorted out by Secret Service agents who said the presidential candidate had requested their removal before he began speaking.*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> $1.00 to build the wall? Credible source for this? Did you get it from the Donalds quivering tripple chinned mouth? Seriously, his chin quivers when he talks. Its so disgusting its almost hypnotic. Maybe that's why so many weak minded people vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a paper on how much it costs to provide care and all the money spent on illegals that are incarcerated. I will post it when I have time. But the numbers are way up there and that's annually. A wall is a one time investment with a little bit of upkeep.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 29, 2016)

David Dukes?..... I loved that show!!....


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I did a paper on how much it costs to provide care and all the money spent on illegals that are incarcerated. I will post it when I have time. But the numbers are way up there and that's annually. A wall is a one time investment with a little bit of upkeep.


good thing people don't know how to dig tunnels underground...wait never mind


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> $1.00 to build the wall? Credible source for this? Did you get it from the Donalds quivering tripple chinned mouth? Seriously, his chin quivers when he talks. Its so disgusting its almost hypnotic. Maybe that's why so many weak minded people vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We give the Arabs most of that, just in one year. We give Mexico 200 million per year and they get all our factories. So at this point nobody cares about the cost of the wall except for Mexico. Thanks Donald J TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> David Dukes?..... I loved that show!!....


She suffers from nasatal.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> She suffers from nasatal.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> She suffers from nasatal.


I had to look up that word . Did you miss spell it because I did find this. It looks like she has some ass to me?

TOP DEFINITION
noassatall
To have no ass at all
damn that girl has noassatall 
pronounced na-sa-tall
by reggie August 13, 2003


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> $1.00 to build the wall? Credible source for this? Did you get it from the Donalds quivering tripple chinned mouth? Seriously, his chin quivers when he talks. Its so disgusting its almost hypnotic. Maybe that's why so many weak minded people vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont have a problem with us spending billions of dollars on foreign aid and suggest it would be punishing people for us not to continue to go into debt doing it forever yet are freaked out about the one time cost of a wall... Why do you hate America so much?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Wages are not high enough because the government keeps pushing inflation which devalues the dollar. After every 25 years our money is worth half as much as it used to be.


Provide a source for both of these claims:

1. The government keeps pushing inflation
2. Every 25 years our money is worth half


NLXSK1 said:


> The government does this because it is beneficial to the government even though it is devastating to the poor and people who attempt to save money.


This one too:

3. The government increases inflation because it's beneficial to the government regardless of what it does to savings and poor people


NLXSK1 said:


> I dont dislike the poor, I want them to be prosperous like everyone else. The way forward is by having more rich people, more jobs, more prosperity, not less.



If you believe that, then why do you support an economic policy that demonstrably _decreases_ the amount of rich people, _decreases_ the amount of middle-class people and _increases_ the amount of poor people?














NLXSK1 said:


> Your position is to attack the rich, make jobs more expensive and demand things not based on economics.


I don't view supporting a progressive tax policy as "attacking the rich". I hold the same position the overwhelming majority of Americans hold;







Jobs that can't afford to pay their employees a living wage without the taxpayers subsidizing them shouldn't exist. They should be allowed to fail because that's how it works in _actual _free market capitalism, something you say you support but obviously don't

The economic policy I favor ended the Great Depression and is responsible for unpresedented economic growth in the US between 1950-1970







The economic policy _you _favor has only benefited the top income earners;







"not based in economics"... 


NLXSK1 said:


> And I understand that it comes from a lack of understanding about wages and the business model.


I want economic prosperity for many, you apparently want it to concentrate in the hands of the few

Is that how you think it's supposed to work?


NLXSK1 said:


> Most business have wages as their biggest cost and you want to double that cost. Most businesses also make less than 5% profit on their annual work. That profit is nowhere near enough to cover the increase in wages. So the costs have to go up and everything becomes more expensive.


When wages are higher, more people have more disposable income, more people with more disposable income _spend_ it throughout the economy, stimulating demand. When there is higher demand for goods and services, employers higher more people to meet those demands. That's what actually stimulates economic growth. The economic policies you support - lowering taxes on the rich and corporations - don't benefit the poor and middle-class, scroll back up and consult the charts. When there is low demand, they don't invest their money into the economy, they save it. That's why we currently see so much wealth and income inequality in America;


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I had to look up that word . Did you miss spell it because I did find this. It looks like she has some ass to me?
> 
> TOP DEFINITION
> noassatall
> ...


And no, she has none.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> And no, she has none.


OK I can tell we are going to be spinning our wheels what ass is, so its cool. TRUMP!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 29, 2016)

you can't even see her ass. tell her to turn around then we will judge


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 29, 2016)

she got thick legs tho


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> OK I can tell we are going to be spinning our wheels what ass is, so its cool. TRUMP!


*I was a huge fan as a kid, at least until my father explained to me what that was on the top of the car.*



*And that thing is as flat as a billboard.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am getting killed by Obamacare


how? 

with how little you make scrubbing pools, your insurance is subsidized to the tune of hundreds a month.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 29, 2016)

yeah she is lacking


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *I was a huge fan as a kid, at least until my father explained to me what that was on the top of the car.*
> 
> 
> 
> *And that thing is as flat as a billboard.*


OK, she has a tight ass. you win this one. The first car I picked up when I was younger was a Dodge Charger 1968 with the 440 mag , green leather buckets. That was a nice car. The good old days. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Billary is no friend to blacks.


and you are?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and you are?
> 
> View attachment 3620259


lol I love this site


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> plenty of business owners DONT get paid even though they work hard.


only the stupid ones like you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 29, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I did a paper on how much it costs to provide care and all the money spent on illegals that are incarcerated. I will post it when I have time. But the numbers are way up there and that's annually. A wall is a one time investment with a little bit of upkeep.


the comptroller for the state of texas did a much better one, the most thorough study to date.

they found illegal immigrants are a net benefit both in terms of tax contributions and additional economic activity.

but maybe a self-admitted racist like you somehow put your hateful intolerance aside.

LOL, just kidding on that last part. you are too dumb and racist to do that.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the comptroller for the state of texas did a much better one, the most thorough study to date.
> 
> they found illegal immigrants are a net benefit both in terms of tax contributions and additional economic activity.
> 
> ...


 spending billions to lock up illegal immigrants and not to mention the drain on social services. You justify that in terms of tax contributions and economic activity. I am racist, you are the stupid one.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 29, 2016)

20,000 Democrat voters quit party to support Trump in Massachusetts 

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us_politics/2016/02/amid_trump_surge_nearly_20000_mass_voters_quit_democratic_party


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> 20,000 Democrat voters quit party to support Trump in Massachusetts
> 
> http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us_politics/2016/02/amid_trump_surge_nearly_20000_mass_voters_quit_democratic_party


So that guy is predicting 232K independents vote republican, let's see how well his prediction comes true tomorrow..

Guarantee Sanders wins against Clinton in Mass. by a higher margin than Trump against other republicans if he wins


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> so basically you think Trump with make a great president but don't have any idea why.


Basically I think your ADD is so serious that you couldnt get to the 3rd paragraph in my post.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Black Students removed from Trump rally in Georgia*
> 
> _http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/02/29/donald-trump-georgia-rally-valdosta/81129964/_
> *
> About 30 black students who were standing silently at the top of the bleachers at Donald Trump’s rally here Monday night were escorted out by Secret Service agents who said the presidential candidate had requested their removal before he began speaking.*


Undoubtedly because he was heckled by a group of black students earlier in the day .

*After Black Lives Matter Protesters Interrupt Rally, Trump Asserts: ‘All Lives Matter’*

*After a Black Lives Matter protest interrupted a Donald Trump rally Monday, the GOP frontrunner delivered with solemn gravitas the line that everyone had been waiting for. “All right, folks. You’re gonna hear this. You’re gonna hear it once,” he said. “All. Lives. Matter.”*

*The crowd erupted in rapturous applause and cheers of “Trump! Trump! Trump!”*

*“All lives matter,” he repeated, before trying to return to his stump speech. “Hey, is it fun to be at a Trump rally? Is this great? Where else does this happen?” he added, shortly before another protester attempted to impede the proceedings.*

*“Get her out! Get her out!” Trump barked, as his fans jeered the heckler being marched away. “Out! Out! Out!”*


*About 20 or 30 protesters had been removed for shouting “Black lives matter” and other slogans, according to CNN. At the same rally, Trump heckled a protester by demanding to know if he was from Mexico.*

*http://www.mediaite.com/online/after-black-lives-matter-protesters-interrupt-rally-trump-asserts-all-lives-matter/*


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Black Students removed from Trump rally in Georgia*
> 
> _http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/02/29/donald-trump-georgia-rally-valdosta/81129964/_
> *
> About 30 black students who were standing silently at the top of the bleachers at Donald Trump’s rally here Monday night were escorted out by Secret Service agents who said the presidential candidate had requested their removal before he began speaking.*



They went to make a statement with their attire not watch the rally, set up your own rally that no one will show up to, dont ruin DT's. Black panther attire has no place at a presidential rally. If you dont see that you are the problem.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Undoubtedly because he was heckled by a group of black students earlier in the day .
> 
> *After Black Lives Matter Protesters Interrupt Rally, Trump Asserts: ‘All Lives Matter’*
> 
> ...


Interesting. Do you think that he gets rid of groups of white students on sight in the same manner? Or has he never been heckled by the white ones?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> They went to make a statement with their attire not watch the rally, set up your own rally that no one will show up to, dont ruin DT's. Black panther attire has no place at a presidential rally. If you dont see that you are the problem.


*
"Black panther attire" 

*


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Undoubtedly because he was heckled by a group of black students earlier in the day .
> 
> *After Black Lives Matter Protesters Interrupt Rally, Trump Asserts: ‘All Lives Matter’*
> 
> ...


Again, I'm curious to know why there have been no reports of removing white students on sight. Unless you're going to tell me that he's never been heckled by white students.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Again, I'm curious to know why there have been no reports of removing white students on sight. Unless you're going to tell me that he's never been heckled by white students.


I have no idea.
I assume he had them removed because of the earlier incident.
Not trying to start a race war with you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I have no idea.
> I assume he had them removed because of the earlier incident.
> Not trying to start a race war with you.


As you're attempting to excuse this behavior. It doesn't seem very "presidential" to me.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> As you're attempting to excuse this behavior. It doesn't seem very "presidential" to me.


A little too much caffeine today?


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2016)

Donald Trump, the Republican fan favorite, darling candidate, has a father. And he is a member of the KKK.


Donald Trump, and his followers are racists. The KKK is a globally known organization who's sole purpose is to spread hate, a white only group of individuals who persecute others based on ignorant prejudices and racial insecurities, is affiliated and associated with the Donald Trump campaign and all of his constituents.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> Donald Trump, the Republican fan favorite, darling candidate, has a father. And he is a member of the KKK.
> View attachment 3620475
> 
> Donald Trump, and his followers are racists. The KKK is a globally known organization who's sole purpose is to spread hate, a white only group of individuals who persecute others based on ignorant prejudices and racial insecurities, is affiliated and associated with the Donald Trump campaign and all of his constituents.


It explains a lot.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> They went to make a statement with their attire not watch the rally, set up your own rally that no one will show up to, dont ruin DT's. Black panther attire has no place at a presidential rally. If you dont see that you are the problem.


This is America. You can protest and your rights are protected by freedom of speech. Why do you hate freedom.?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This is America. You can protest and your rights are protected by freedom of speech. Why do you hate freedom.?


Except at Trump klan rallies, apparently.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> could you post the quote, to refresh my memory.


Brain damage?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Brain damage?


nope just aware of how you like to lie


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I would rather pay more for higher quality , If it means producing food and cars in this country again. Who cares if things are cheaper if no one has a job. Tax breaks for goods made here, not tax breaks for imports.


It was protectionism that caused the Great Depression. American cars were obsolete when they rolled off the production line. Japanese and European imports forced Americans to build better cars. Until competition came, American car makers only changed the sheet metal from year to year, and that was left uncoated in nonvisable areas to encourage rapid rust out. Why should anyone get tax breaks?


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> nope just aware of how you like to lie


We all know who the liar is here.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> if you think the country is ruined now, wait till he gets a hold of it.
> Dont be surprised if he tries to rename the United States, Trump Land.


Trumptopia?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> We all know who the liar is here.


put up the quote then


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Again, I'm curious to know why there have been no reports of removing white students on sight. Unless you're going to tell me that he's never been heckled by white students.


Is your last name sharpton, or jackson? Lol everything about race to you? GETTHEFUCKOVERIT.COM hahahaha I bet you dont have a single scar on your back from a whip.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This is America. You can protest and your rights are protected by freedom of speech. Why do you hate freedom.?


Do you have that same mentality when a naked man runs across your football game on sunday? GTFO


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Is your last name sharpton, or jackson? Lol everything about race to you? GETTHEFUCKOVERIT.COM hahahaha I bet you dont have a single scar on your back from a whip.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2016)

Trump says I love to everything. He loves the vets, he loves the educated, he loves the uneducated, he loves the people of new york, he loves the people of North carolina, he loves all that support him. 

That's just how he talks. 

Latching onto his love for the uneducated is silly because he says he loves everyone. Lol


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

Trump in OH. enjoy

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-columbus-oh-3-1-16/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2016)

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc-news/watch/things-donald-trump-loves-519158851775


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Basically I think your ADD is so serious that you couldnt get to the 3rd paragraph in my post.


So, you support somebody that you think would make a poor president?

Trump isn't even a conservative. He's not liberal either. You are supporting a fascist. Not like Hitler, that man has a special place in hell. More like Mussolini or Franco.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

I see Trump was courting the black vote again.....lol........chasing them right to Hilly


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm surprised Trump doesn't have women barred from his rallies.....they might minstrate all over the place.....they should be outside


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, you support somebody that you think would make a poor president?
> 
> Trump isn't even a conservative. He's not liberal either. You are supporting a fascist. Not like Hitler, that man has a special place in hell. More like Mussolini or Franco.


I dont get to pick who I want. I get to pick from the false choices the politicians put before me.

Of the possibilities left, he is certainly the best candidate!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump says I love to everything. He loves the vets, he loves the educated, he loves the uneducated, he loves the people of new york, he loves the people of North carolina, he loves all that support him.
> 
> That's just how he talks.
> 
> Latching onto his love for the uneducated is silly because he says he loves everyone. Lol


Actually he started saying he love everyone to clean and hide the fact that at first he only said he loved the poorly educated. here you go. Helps to keep it honest


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Louis Farrakhan indorses Trump..........because he hates the Jews....there's a match made in hell


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actually he stated saying he love everyone to clean and hide the fact that at first he only said he loved the poorly educated. here you go. Helps to keep it honest


Yes, he did say that... we get it. You are going to continue to repeat it right?

Trump disavowed David Duke. But he didnt do it enough times and he didnt do it on Sunday so he cannot do it enough... It gets so damn tiring.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump says I love to everything. He loves the vets, he loves the educated, he loves the uneducated, he loves the people of new york, he loves the people of North carolina, he loves all that support him.
> 
> That's just how he talks.
> 
> Latching onto his love for the uneducated is silly because he says he loves everyone. Lol


Benito Mussolini had a lot of love too. Trump brags about the women in his life. One thing about both men is how much they admired themselves.

*Benito Mussolini's women*
Benito Mussolini had two wives, several mistresses and dozens, possibly hundreds, of casual lovers during his lifetime. Here are the most important women in his life.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/world-war-two/8733614/Benito-Mussolinis-women.html


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, he did say that... we get it. You are going to continue to repeat it right?
> 
> Trump disavowed David Duke. But he didnt do it enough times and he didnt do it on Sunday so he cannot do it enough... It gets so damn tiring.


He did it and then two days later he didn't. Actually would not even disavow the KKK. Anytime he was asked he should have said fuck David Duke and the KKK. Not try and play on the fence. He trying to maintain that hate vote


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont get to pick who I want. I get to pick from the false choices the politicians put before me.
> 
> Of the possibilities left, he is certainly the best candidate!!


He's not left. He's fascist. 

fas·cism
ˈfaSHˌizəm/
_noun_

an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
synonyms: authoritarianism, totalitarianism, dictatorship, despotism, autocracy

(in general use) extreme right-wing, authoritarian, or intolerant views or practice.

And it's not just those on the left calling him fascist either. Republicans rightly name him fascist as well.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo-fascism
_Republican Presidential candidate for 2016 election Donald Trump has been accused by Democrats as well as Republicans (including rival candidates for the Republican nomination) and also later media outlets of supporting actual fascism/neo-fascism for proposals such as requiring Muslims to carry identification cards, creating a national registry of Muslims, and barring further Muslims from entering the country, as well as for his descriptions of illegal Mexicans as likely "drug dealers" and "rapists," and his calls to deport approximately 25 Million Mexican-Americans, including full American citizens of Mexican descent whose families did not emigrate legally._


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Of the possibilities left, he is certainly the best candidate!!


Based on...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 1, 2016)

_ "whose families did not emigrate legally!" 


If it puts someone whos been waiting in line here, and a person who "cut" out, whats wrong with that? Ever been to a 2 am black friday sale, fuck people who cut in lines lol._
_

_


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He's not left. He's fascist.
> 
> fas·cism
> ˈfaSHˌizəm/
> ...


Could that be because the GOP is terrified that a candidate will be nominated that they cannot control?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm surprised Trump doesn't have women barred from his rallies.....they might minstrate all over the place.....they should be outside


He loves women, just ask him.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could that be because the GOP is terrified that a candidate will be nominated that they cannot control?


They say he's not a conservative and they are correct in saying this. Trump is a fascist. That's the best description of his platform..


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He loves women, just ask him.


No he 'Adores' women.....the same way Catholic Priests adore kids


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Trump would treat all minorities like he did those blacks at the rally......get outside!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They say he's not a conservative and they are correct in saying this. Trump is a fascist. That's the best description of his platform..





He's no conservative, he's a NYC liberal through n through..he's capitalizing on a very weak field n saying whatever he thinks the rubes in this country want to hear.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could that be because the GOP is terrified that a candidate will be nominated that they cannot control?


Hell trumps doesn't even have control.....


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They say he's not a conservative and they are correct in saying this. Trump is a fascist. That's the best description of his platform..


I am also saying he is not a conservative. I have said it three times now including this post. Do you require any more for it to set in? 

He isnt a fascist any more than Obama is a fascist. Your allegations are laughable.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could that be because the GOP is terrified that a candidate will be nominated that they cannot control?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


We are going to let the left pick the Republican candidate now?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hell trumps doesn't even have control.....


You are really starting to get scared huh? :]


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are really starting to get scared huh? :]


I got scared the min he got in the race......any sane person would


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We are going to let the left pick the Republican candidate now?


Because the right is doing such a bang up job....


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We are going to let the left pick the Republican candidate now?


Read it again. Only a little slower this time.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Because the right is doing such a bang up job....


The left is running a crook and a socialist, both old white people. This is diversity? Hillary Clinton is the best the Democrats have to offer? Seriously? 

You are standing in a glass house.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The left is running a crook and a socialist, both old white people. This is diversity? Hillary Clinton is the best the Democrats have to offer? Seriously?
> 
> You are standing in a glass house.


She's doing quite well with women/black/minority voters.....what does that tell you?


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 1, 2016)

We need Phil Anselmo hehe


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She's doing quite well with women/black/minority voters.....what does that tell you?


Those voters are not that bright?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Those voters are not that bright?


welcome to America.......are you new here?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The left is running a crook and a socialist, both old white people. This is diversity? Hillary Clinton is the best the Democrats have to offer? Seriously?
> 
> You are standing in a glass house.


I'm no Clinton fan by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm honestly perplexed by the "crook" label.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm no Clinton fan by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm honestly perplexed by the "crook" label.


Her and her husband have a slush fund fronted as the Clinton international foundation where she was accepting donations from foreign countries and other donors when she held the title of secretary of state. During this time several of her policy positions seem to mysteriously changed usually after a substantial donation to the Clinton fund or a cushy speaking engagement for large amounts of cash... 

This despite the fact she agreed to Obama not to do it while she held office.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Her and her husband have a slush fund fronted as the Clinton international foundation where she was accepting donations from foreign countries and other donors when she held the title of secretary of state. During this time several of her policy positions seem to mysteriously changed usually after a substantial donation to the Clinton fund or a cushy speaking engagement for large amounts of cash...
> 
> This despite the fact she agreed to Obama not to do it while she held office.


your forgot to say Benghazi and email...or we not doing those anymore


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Her and her husband have a slush fund fronted as the Clinton international foundation where she was accepting donations from foreign countries and other donors when she held the title of secretary of state. During this time several of her policy positions seem to mysteriously changed usually after a substantial donation to the Clinton fund or a cushy speaking engagement for large amounts of cash...
> 
> This despite the fact she agreed to Obama not to do it while she held office.


Lets say Trump wins and Christy is AG. That would be gambling against the house. She better think about the right time too leave before it is to the point of no- return. TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your forgot to say Benghazi and email...or we not doing those anymore


I didnt know there was a list I was automatically required to spew every time I am asked.

Bengazi was at least criminally stupid but I am not sure she could be brought up on charges. The email is another criminal matter based on both conspiracy and negligence. 

So yeah, at least 4 ways she is criminal.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> ...Hillary Clinton wants to make it worse. She wants equal work for equal pay. How is that achieved? Is the government going to start defining jobs and ensuring a set rate for them? She wants to raise the minimum wage which hurts jobs, etc.


LOL Holy crap... 1830 called, they said they want their job logic back. How is equal pay for equal work a bad thing? Why is a living wage a bad thing? Get a hint: They're not. Equal pay for equal work simply means: If I'm digging a ditch for ten hours a day, I should be compensated fairly, just as if I'm sitting in front of a computer for ten hours a day creating software that will make people's lives easier I should be compensated fairly. Holy shit, I'd be astounded by the logical disconnect, but somehow I'm not.




NLXSK1 said:


> Trump can get the wall built across the border with mexico on time and under budget.


Trump is notorious for doing neither of these with his building projects. Also, remember the Polish Brigade and Mafia connections?



NLXSK1 said:


> The left is running a crook and a socialist, both old white people. This is diversity? Hillary Clinton is the best the Democrats have to offer? Seriously?
> 
> You are standing in a glass house.


Because the Republican candidates are so much better, actually they're quite worse. You have an unhinged lunatic, and two junior Senators running for office.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Lets say Trump wins and Christy is AG. That would be gambling against the house. She better think about the right time too leave before it is to the point of no- return. TRUMP!


The problem with Christy being AG is that he will enforce marijuana laws unless they change em. That wouldnt be in my best interest...


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I didnt know there was a list I was automatically required to spew every time I am asked.
> 
> Bengazi was at least criminally stupid but I am not sure she could be brought up on charges. The email is another criminal matter based on both conspiracy and negligence.
> 
> So yeah, at least 4 ways she is criminal.


Benghazi was a political sideshow. The Republicans admitted to it. There is no way, no law, and no precedent to indict a Secretary of State over what happened at Benghazi, and in fact the Republican congressmen who called the hearing, and the way they acted and disseminated information during the hearings was borderline criminal.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Lets say Trump wins and Christy is AG. That would be gambling against the house. She better think about the right time too leave before it is to the point of no- return. TRUMP!


If trump wins & Christy is AG, I'm leaving.....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm no Clinton fan by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm honestly perplexed by the "crook" label.


Just look at the email scandal alone. Petraeus was indicted and convicted of basically the same thing on a much smaller scale...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I didnt know there was a list I was automatically required to spew every time I am asked.
> 
> Bengazi was at least criminally stupid but I am not sure she could be brought up on charges. The email is another criminal matter based on both conspiracy and negligence.
> 
> So yeah, at least 4 ways she is criminal.


You're funny


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> LOL Holy crap... 1830 called, they said they want their job logic back. How is equal pay for equal work a bad thing? Why is a living wage a bad thing? Get a hint: They're not. Equal pay for equal work simply means: If I'm digging a ditch for ten hours a day, I should be compensated fairly, just as if I'm sitting in front of a computer for ten hours a day creating software that will make people's lives easier I should be compensated fairly. Holy shit, I'd be astounded by the logical disconnect, but somehow I'm not.


The problem is legislating it. How do you prove you are following the law?


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just look at the email scandal alone. Petraeus was indicted and convicted of basically the same thing on a much smaller scale...


This right here tells me that you don't know jack about the full scope of the Petraeus scandal.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Benghazi was a political sideshow. The Republicans admitted to it. There is no way, no law, and no precedent to indict a Secretary of State over what happened at Benghazi, and in fact the Republican congressmen who called the hearing, and the way they acted and disseminated information during the hearings was borderline criminal.


I just agreed with you but you want to continue to argue with me... You liberals just dont quit.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I just agreed with you but you want to continue to argue with me... You liberals just dont quit.


Ahh I read it twice over and got what you meant. My apologies.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just look at the email scandal alone. Petraeus was indicted and convicted of basically the same thing on a much smaller scale...


actually it was not the same thing. Petraeus actually gave classified info to his girlfriend. Hillary had email that was not classified at the time on a private server. Not the same at all


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> This right here tells me that you don't know jack about the full scope of the Petraeus scandal.


This kind of response is expected from a Clinton supporter.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The problem with Christy being AG is that he will enforce marijuana laws unless they change em. That wouldnt be in my best interest...


I did worry about that, but Trump wants to leave it up to the states like it is now. And I seen people taking big bong or cape hits in the crowd yesterday. So I won't lose any sleep over it unless Christy was the chosen one.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> actually it was not the same thing. Petraeus actually gave classified info to his girlfriend. *Hillary had email that was not classified at the time *on a private server. Not the same at all


How do you know what was classified and what wasnt? She scrubbed her system and also had her aides decide which documents to hand over and what to withhold.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> LOL What?


I'm going to type it slower for you to understand. 
At the time Hillary was receiving the emails. They were not classified. Google is your friend


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> This kind of response is expected from a Clinton supporter.


No, seriously, you really don't. You think Petraeus leaked something like an email or two. You failed to mention cyberstalking of Jill Kelley and her sister (by Broadwell), how it involved another General (four star USMC General John R. Allen, commander of ISAF), and how Petraeus at the time was the _Director of the CIA_. How there were over 30,000 pages of messages between Jill Kelley and General Allen, how this put General Allen's nomination as SACEUR on hold (and ultimately did not become SACEUR), and how Petraeus and Broadwell used _free webmail _on unsecured servers to exchange messages, which had classified information on them. Free webmail, and they'd just hit "delete" after they were done. This is way more unsecure than an at home server.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm going to type it slower for you to understand.
> At the time Hillary was receiving the emails. They were not classified. Google is your friend


Right, the former leader of the State Department has been cleared by the State Department from sending classified emails....at that time... makes sense..


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Right, the former leader of the State Department has been cleared by the State Department from sending classified emails....at that time... makes sense..


I think you missed what I said once again. Oh well Benghazi


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> No, seriously, you really don't. You think Petraeus leaked something like an email or two. You failed to mention cyberstalking of Jill Kelley, how it involved another General (four star USMC General John R. Allen, commander of ISAF), and how Petraeus at the time was the _Director of the CIA_. How there were over 30,000 pages of messages between Jill Kelley and General Allen, how this put General Allen's nomination as SACEUR on hold (and ultimately did not become SACEUR), and how Petraeus and Broadwell used _free webmail _on unsecured servers to exchange messages, which had classified information on them. Free webmail, and they'd just hit "delete" after they were done. This is way more unsecure than an at home server.


Who are you to say one process is more "unsecure" than the other? After all, we first learned about Hillary's email scandal because a hacker was able to break in and expose the mess....so much for that secure home server...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Who are you to say one process is more "unsecure" than the other? After all, we first learned about Hillary's email scandal because a hacker was able to break in and expose the mess....so much for that secure home server...


WTF..ok you just lost ALL credibility.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I think you missed what I said once again. Oh well Benghazi


The Butcher of Benghazi strikes again. Another one of Clinton's stellar accomplishments while running the State Department...


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Who are you to say one process is more "unsecure" than the other? After all, we first learned about Hillary's email scandal because a hacker was able to break in and expose the mess....so much for that secure home server...


Lol, no he did not hack into Hillary's email server. He hacked into Sydney Blumenthal's email. Nice try though.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Who are you to say one process is more "unsecure" than the other? After all, we first learned about Hillary's email scandal because a hacker was able to break in and expose the mess....so much for that secure home server...


Because if either Petraeus or Broadwell accessed their _free_ webmail account via wifi, say at a coffee shop or something, and I'm sitting there with... I dunno a Wireshark AirPcap I can just capture all their packets, analyze them and boom, now I'm into their emails and sift through their trash folder and now I have access to the Director of the CIA's info.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just look at the email scandal alone. Petraeus was indicted and convicted of basically the same thing on a much smaller scale...


Were you similarly outraged with regards to this:


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Because if either Petraeus or Broadwell accessed their _free_ webmail account via wifi, say at a coffee shop or something, and I'm sitting there with... I dunno a Wireshark AirPcap I can just capture all their packets, analyze them and boom, now I'm into their emails and sift through their trash folder and now I have access to the Director of the CIA's info.


Strawman argument. It never happened, period.

The fact is a hacker was able to hack into a Clinton friend's email and was able to access confidential material that should have never been sent in the first place.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Were you similarly outraged with regards to this:


Just admit you loved Bush's policies so much that you elected him to another 2 terms. Obama = Bush 2.0


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Strawman argument. It never happened, period.
> 
> The fact is a hacker was able to hack into a Clinton friend's email and was able to access confidential material that should have never been sent in the first place.


It's not a Straw man. You asked how could I possibly know that using a free webmail account was worse than an at home server, and I told you how it could be. It's really simple, would cost me about $300 to get one if I was serious about hacking I could easily write up the scripts to capture everything. I simply answered your question, now you're all bent out of shape about it. Lol

Guccifer also hacked George H.W. Bush's email, George W. Bush's email, Dorothy Bush Koch's AOL account, Colin Powell's website and got into his email, Adam Posen's email, and some other high people of note. Not to downplay it, but he wasn't "some hacker." Also, Blumenthal was not just a friend of Hillary whom she sent emails with classified information to.

Get acquainted better with what you're speaking of before posting it up for the public to see is my advice.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

Another packed house in KY. enjoy

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-louisville-ky-3-1-16/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Benito Mussolini had a lot of love too. Trump brags about the women in his life. One thing about both men is how much they admired themselves.
> 
> *Benito Mussolini's women*
> Benito Mussolini had two wives, several mistresses and dozens, possibly hundreds, of casual lovers during his lifetime. Here are the most important women in his life.
> ...


So trump is a polygamist and a reincarnation of mussolini?

Lol


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So trump is a polygamist and a reincarnation of mussolini?
> 
> Lol


Interesting theory you have there Pie. It's nothing like what I said in my post but you are as entitled to make up shit as anybody.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Interesting theory you have there Pie. It's nothing like what I said in my post but you are as entitled to make up shit as anybody.


Thank you. 

It looked like you were comparing mussolini and trump's treatment of women and then posted a picture of mussolini's face over trumps head. 

Obviously the reincarnation was a joke.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's no conservative, he's a NYC liberal through n through..he's capitalizing on a very weak field n saying whatever he thinks the rubes in this country want to hear.


He's an opportunist, that's for sure. Not being from NYC and not that interested in local Trump history, I'll take your word for it that he was liberal at one time. 

The things he currently says that are not liberal:

Deport 25 million or so people that are illegal immigrants. Within what did he say -- a year? 
Deny entry to the US of anybody that professes belief in Islam
Carpet bomb Northern Iraq to intentionally kill off the families of ISIS militia
The Wall
End Obamacare

The things that he says that are Fascist are the top four items listed above. 

In order to accomplish the first item, deporting 25 million would be the largest race based police action in the US since the Japanese internment. Authoritarian police actions are beloved by fascists everywhere.
He wishes the best to dictators like Assad and Putin. He also says that the dead dictators, Sadam and Gaddafi are missed. He's a fan of dictatorships, another hallmark of fascsim
Another element of fascism is belligerent nationalism. He sure sounds like that to me when he talks about international politics.

One thing he is not is a conservative. Maybe he used to be a liberal but I think Trump is a fascist or at the very least borrowing from their playbook. Which makes him an opportunist too. 

In any case, it will be nice when he loses and goes away.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It looked like you were comparing mussolini and trump's treatment of women and then posted a picture of mussolini's face over trumps head.
> 
> Obviously the reincarnation was a joke.


Well I was trying to be funny too. Another fail on my part.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 1, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> _ "whose families did not emigrate legally!"
> 
> 
> If it puts someone whos been waiting in line here, and a person who "cut" out, whats wrong with that? Ever been to a 2 am black friday sale, fuck people who cut in lines lol.
> ...


Stay home, shop online.

B4L


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Well I was trying to be funny too. Another fail on my part.


Oh. 

Miscommunication is a bitch sometimes.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Foreign investors are planning to pull their money out of US stocks if Donald gets nominated because they fear his nationalistic rhetoric will start trade wars & cause a slow down in the markets...


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Those voters are not that bright?


You can speak for yourself!
Archie bunker.

B4L


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Foreign investors are planning to pull their money out of US stocks if Donald gets nominated because they fear his nationalistic rhetoric will start trade wars & cause a slow down in the markets...


who cares. Its not like the markets are at realistic levels anyways


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> who cares. Its not like the markets are at realistic levels anyways


If you have a retirement fund you should care.....


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> who cares. Its not like the markets are at realistic levels anyways


This is a very uneducated assumption.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just admit you loved Bush's policies so much that you elected him to another 2 terms. Obama = Bush 2.0


BS bush was coranated the first time by Scalia and never should've never had a chance for reelection, his "election" was a farce, Obama was elected 2x.

B4L


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> BS bush was coranated the first time by Scalia and never should've never had a chance for reelection, his "election" was a farce, Obama was elected 2x.
> 
> B4L


The only reason Baby Bush beat Gore was because the SCOTUS was stacked right, but people like @Corso312 don't understand how important it is to protect the SCOTUS


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> They went to make a statement with their attire not watch the rally, set up your own rally that no one will show up to, dont ruin DT's. Black panther attire has no place at a presidential rally. If you dont see that you are the problem.


if you were around in the 1960s, you'd be one of those guys who complained incessantly about the marches but would swear you're not racist.

fact: you are racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Obama = Bush 2.0


minus the wars, the push to privatize social security, the attempt to outlaw gay marriage with a constitutional amendment, a complete crash of the global economy, and so on and so forth.

you are fucking dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2016)

oh, and trump is way underperforming his poll numbers coming into today. he was supposed to win everywhere and win big.

not happening.

LOL!

delegates will be split, bringing us one step closer to the brokered convention that gives rubio the nomination.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, and trump is way underperforming his poll numbers coming into today. he was supposed to win everywhere and win big.
> 
> not happening.
> 
> ...


How does Clinton do against Rubio in a general?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How does Clinton do against Rubio in a general?


Cruz running around saying he is the only one that can beat Hillary in the primary is one reason I didnt want to vote for him. It is not a reason.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> minus the wars, the push to privatize social security, the attempt to outlaw gay marriage with a constitutional amendment, a complete crash of the global economy, and so on and so forth.
> 
> you are fucking dumb.


and not a single mention of obamas wars. Marriage has no business being a government enterprise anyways so dont care. Bush crashed the global econony? LOL! Try Obama adding more to the debt then every other president in history combined. Or the fact that those evil Bush tax cuts were so bad that Obama continued them. Please list more "differences" because they're amusing. Put the kool aid down.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How does Clinton do against Rubio in a general?




Does it matter? Rubio hasn't won a state yet..he's done.. His donors are bailing.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you were around in the 1960s, you'd be one of those guys who complained incessantly about the marches but would swear you're not racist.
> 
> fact: you are racist


Ha, spot on. "They caused the racial unrest. We wouldn't have a problem with Negroes if they weren't acting up." 

I heard similar said when that police officer lost his job for giving "anonymous" advice on how to run over a protester and get away with it. This was all justified by "The are blocking the streets and making it difficult to get around. Run them over if they get in my way." It's not that the protesters were out there to protest the shootings of two black men by police or anything. It was all about inconveniencing the white folks. Exactly as in the '60's.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Cruz running around saying he is the only one that can beat Hillary in the primary is one reason I didnt want to vote for him. It is not a reason.


Its why you support Trump. You just said you didn't like him but was the best choice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> and not a single mention of obamas wars.


probably because he hasn;t started any, dumbass.



ThaMagnificent said:


> Marriage has no business being a government enterprise anyways


we get it, you're a bitter bigot who is upset about marriage equality. OK.



ThaMagnificent said:


> Bush crashed the global econony?


you don't remember that?



ThaMagnificent said:


> Try Obama adding more to the debt then every other president in history combined.


nope. that's bush you are thinking of. 

bush gave obama a $1.539 trillion deficit, and obama never added a penny to it. he even trimmed it by over a trillion dollars.

so every penny of debt can be attributed to bush, since he inherited a surplus. see how that works, or are you dumb?



ThaMagnificent said:


> Or the fact that those evil Bush tax cuts were so bad that Obama continued them.


no he didn't. the bush tax cuts for the rich were discontinued. yet another factor that helped obama cut the deficit more than any other president in history.

you are dumb, dumbass.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

So I assume Porkchop was promised VP by Trump, you guys really think Trump\Christie gets past Clinton?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you were around in the 1960s, you'd be one of those guys who complained incessantly about the marches but would swear you're not racist.
> 
> fact: you are racist


 Opinion!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its why you support Trump. You just said you didn't like him but was the best choice.


Where did I say that I did not like him? It is really hard to have a conversation with you when you attempt to translate every thing I say to something else and then reply to that.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> So I assume Porkchop was promised VP by Trump, you guys really think Trump\Christie gets past Clinton?


No....


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Where did I say that I did not like him? It is really hard to have a conversation with you when you attempt to translate every thing I say to something else and then reply to that.


You just said so a few hours ago. You said you don't get to pick who you want. You only get to pick false choices. 



NLXSK1 said:


> I dont get to pick who I want. I get to pick from the false choices the politicians put before me.
> 
> Of the possibilities left, he is certainly the best candidate!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You just said so a few hours ago. You said you don't get to pick who you want. You only get to pick false choices.


Do I have to dislike someone for them to not be my first choice for president?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Liberals are about making other people do the shit they want. I agree with you about marriage. If the government got out of it then we wouldnt have to debate whether gay people should be recognized for tax and other government benefits. Because that is the real issue.

Same thing with Abortion. What a woman wants with consent of her doctor and the state medical board is none of our business. Again, no debate if the government isnt involved.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Liberals are about making other people do the shit they want. I agree with you about marriage. If the government got out of it then we wouldnt have to debate whether gay people should be recognized for tax and other government benefits. Because that is the real issue.
> 
> Same thing with Abortion. What a woman wants with consent of her doctor and the state medical board is none of our business. Again, no debate if the government isnt involved.


Are you delusional?

Why did the government get involved in the first place? Because the states, run by religious fundamentalists, didn't allow them [gay marriage & abortion] so the federal government stepped in just like they did with civil rights


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Liberals are about making other people do the shit they want. I agree with you about marriage. If the government got out of it then we wouldnt have to debate whether gay people should be recognized for tax and other government benefits. Because that is the real issue.
> 
> Same thing with Abortion. What a woman wants with consent of her doctor and the state medical board is none of our business. Again, no debate if the government isnt involved.


right, i dont give a shit just dont use my tax dollars to do it


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2016)

Just watched Gump's Super Tuesday speech. He is getting very polished, even respectable sounding.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Obama adding more to the debt then every other president in history combined.




Obama's policies, including the much-criticized stimulus package, have caused the slowest increase in federal spending of any president in almost 60 years, according to data compiled by the financial news service MarketWatch.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Obama's policies, including the much-criticized stimulus package, have caused the slowest increase in federal spending of any president in almost 60 years, according to data compiled by the financial news service MarketWatch.


let me try and say this real slow once again......debt...does....not...equal...deficit...


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How does Clinton do against Rubio in a general?


Clinton doesn't want to go up against Rubio, her campaign feels he's the only real threat to her, they rather go up against Drumpf or Cruz in that order. 

But worry that the GOP will have a brokered convention and nominate Rubio.

B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Clinton doesn't want to go up against Rubio, her campaign feels he's the only real threat to her, they rather go up against Drumpf or Cruz in that order.
> 
> But worry that the GOP will have a brokered convention and nominate Rubio.
> 
> B4L


Everyone thought Trump's campaign was a joke when he announced in June... I dont think many people are laughing now.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Everyone thought Trump's campaign was a joke when he announced in June... I dont think many people are laughing now.


I'm still laughing.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 1, 2016)

hey bearback42 take my name out of your sig or ima have to sue you.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Everyone thought Trump's campaign was a joke when he announced in June... I dont think many people are laughing now.


I think Rolli quit laughing about a week ago or so. I am looking at the voter turn out, and the democrats better get a hell of a lot more people voting or it will be a slam dunk come november. Now that the facts are in on turn out there better be a plan B. Trump by a land slide if he is chosen. imo

Cruz and Little Marco did better than I thought they would. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> hey bearback42 take my name out of your sig or ima have to sue you.


That was funny. LOL Then I read your sig post. LOL


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gotta give trump credit, he killed it tonight.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do I have to dislike someone for them to not be my first choice for president?


Ok, so you also say you don't think he's going to be a great president. Why are you supporting a candidate that you think will be a poor or at best mediocre president? And before you deny saying so, here is your quote. My god you have a bad memory. Is it lead or mercury poisoning that's affecting you?



NLXSK1 said:


> When did I ever say trump would be a great president? You wont find it. I think it is always about Trump with Trump which will not make him a great president.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Gotta give trump credit, he killed it tonight.


The GOP voters killed their party tonight. It will never be the same again. The GOP is split between half baked conservatives and completely baked fascists.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The GOP voters killed their party tonight. It will never be the same again. The GOP is split between half baked conservatives and to fully baked fascists.





Bush killed that party.. That's why a reality TV character can step in and not only compete but win several States. The GOP party was buried with that complete moron Bush.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Everyone thought Trump's campaign was a joke when he announced in June... I dont think many people are laughing now.


I've been wishing for drumpf and Hillary matchup from day one, so Hillary can bitchslap his ass in the General.

B4L


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

All aboard ! Catch the Trump train to the top . 
Losers and belly scratchers, don't miss the train.


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I've been wishing for drumpf and Hillary matchup from day one, so Hillary can bitchslap his ass in the General.
> 
> B4L


Better hope Bernie wins. We're gonna lock that bitch up.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Better hope Bernie wins. We're gonna lock that bitch up.


Riiiiiiiiiight! After Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld go there first.

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Better hope Bernie wins. We're gonna lock that bitch up.


The DNC is going to have a field day with Trump.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> The DNC is going to have a field day with Trump.


Have you seen the DNC turn out? You better pray for a miracle. The Trump Train is coming. In some states Trump had as much or more votes than Bernie and Hillary combined. So where are the DNC voters you speak of? TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bush killed that party.. That's why a reality TV character can step in and not only compete but win several States. The GOP party was buried with that complete moron Bush.


I'm not going to argue with you there.

After Obama crushed McCain/Palin in 2008, there was talk that Bush and McCain weren't "conservative enough". At least that's what I heard coming from talk radio at the time. There was this denial that the problem was failed leadership and claims were made that the real problem was impure ideology.

With the meltdown on Wall Street and bail outs, GOP base -- the less educated workers or fourth grade level readers like @NLXSK1 -- were put on notice how bad it can be when the 1% get their way and the Tea Party republican came out of that.

Trump shatters any misconception by Republican leadership that their base wants conservatives as leaders. The base wants authoritarian leadership. The strongman that will return this country back to its glory days and soothe the fearful voters that want a big daddy to make all the social change currently in play to go away. Make America Great has nothing to do with conservative ideology such as small government, balanced budgets, freeing the poor and minorities from government dependency and so forth. Limbaugh is already abandoning conservative ideology and embracing Trump wholeheartedly. Scumbag that he is.

And yet, the 1% who control the purse strings, "think tanks" and right wing radio for the party don't want a dictator that they can't control. It is going to be something to watch the GOP snake eat its own tail. The authoritarian right wing voter isn't going away. We'll see more wannabe dictators from them in the future. For now, its all about the GOP death spiral.

Or at least that's what I think is going to happen this summer.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Have you seen the DNC turn out? You better pray for a miracle. The Trump Train is coming. In some states Trump had as much or more votes than Bernie and Hillary combined. So where are the DNC voters you speak of? TRUMP!


DNC = Democratic National Committee, the people who run the campaign. Nice try at a Straw man though (take note @ThaMagnificent what nitro just did was a Straw man). The DNC has already started their attack on Trump and the GOP with by launching a campaign ad for Rep. Ann Kirkpatrick in AZ. 

On to the point you mistakenly made: Weren't you righties saying the same exact thing in 2008? And then again in 2012?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> DNC = Democratic National Committee, the people who run the campaign. Nice try at a Straw man though (take note @ThaMagnificent what nitro just did was a Straw man). The DNC has already started their attack on Trump and the GOP with by launching a campaign ad for Rep. Ann Kirkpatrick in AZ.
> 
> On to the point you mistakenly made: Weren't you righties saying the same exact thing in 2008? And then again in 2012?


You better hope that what I am seeing in voter turn out is my imagination. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You better hope that what I am seeing in voter turn out is my imagination. TRUMP!


The Republican primary was a high school rehearsal for student class president. Trump is going to hit a giant wall in the general election, and not the wall he wants to build. Hillary is going to have a field day with Trump. He is terrible at debate and panics when he gets pushed around. If he plays the same silly games he is playing in the Republican primary he is undoubtably going to lose the general election, by a wide margin.

But we shall see, right old man? I mean you are so confident in your candidate that you refuse to take my bet. Very cowardly thing to do. Typical of a Trump supporter.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> DNC = Democratic National Committee, the people who run the campaign. Nice try at a Straw man though (take note @ThaMagnificent what nitro just did was a Straw man). The DNC has already started their attack on Trump and the GOP with by launching a campaign ad for Rep. Ann Kirkpatrick in AZ.
> 
> On to the point you mistakenly made: Weren't you righties saying the same exact thing in 2008? And then again in 2012?


Here is some info on the turn out comparisons from other years. The GOP is setting records as much as 50% more. So that is what I am seeing and was wondering how people can think that Hillary will win anything?

By Stephen Dinan - The Washington Times - *Updated:* 12:04 a.m. on Wednesday, March 2, 2016
Republicans continued to shatter turnout records in their presidential primaries and caucuses Tuesday, while Democrats lagged behind in what analysts said was a clear indication of an enthusiasm gap heading into the general election.

Virginia’s GOP primary tallied more than 1 million votes, shattering the record set in 2000 by more than 50 percent. Democrats, meanwhile, were 200,000 votes shy of their own record, set in the contested 2008 primary.


In Tennessee, GOP turnout crossed the 800,000-vote mark, leapfrogging the previous record by nearly 50 percent.

*SEE ALSO: Florida Gov. Rick Scott reportedly will endorse Donald Trump*

Records were also likely to be set in Georgia, Texas, Alabama, Arkansas, Oklahoma and Massachusetts.

Democrats, though, were struggling, seeing turnout drop by massive levels in all of their races Tuesday night. That included Vermont and Arkansas, where their two candidates had home-state advantages of sorts, yet still couldn’t match the enthusiasm of the 2008 contest.

GOP presidential frontrunner Donald Trump said he’s the chief reason for the shifts in both parties, saying he’s drawn Democrats and independents into the Republican process this year, boosting his party at the expense of Democrats.

*SEE ALSO: Generation gap emerges in GOP as millennials give Trump cold shoulder*

“The Republicans have tremendous energy. The Democrats don’t,” he said at his victory party.

All told, about a dozen states held caucuses or primaries on Tuesday.

The strong GOP showings follow record turnout in the first four contests: Republican turnout in Iowa, New Hampshire, South Carolina and Nevada was up 27 percent compared to 2012.

By contrast Democrats’ turnout is down 25 percent compared to their record-setting 2008 campaign, when then-candidate Barack Obama faced off against Hillary Clinton, who is trying again this year.

That 2008 campaign saw contests on both sides of the aisle, and vote-counters said the deep interest in Democrats’ race that year drew voters away from the GOP and into the Democratic primary.

Mr. Obama won the nomination and went on to an easy victory in November, drawing minorities and young voters into the process.

Analysts said the enthusiasm this year is on the Republican side, and said Mr. Trump is driving much of it. They also said they expect that enthusiasm to carry over as the race continues.

“I think it’s a harbinger of things to come,” said David Yepsen, director of the Paul Simon Public Policy Institute at Southern Illinois University. “All those people who line up for Donald Trump rallies and also lining up at the ballot box and the caucus site. Trump’s winning and nothing succeeds like success.”

Turnout has been strong for Republicans across the board. Iowa, which kicked off the campaign season, saw a 50 percent increase for Republicans over their previous record. Indeed, turnout was so high that Mr. Trump and Sen. Marco Rubio, the second- and third-place finishers, got enough votes that they would have won in any previous year.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> The Republican primary was a high school rehearsal for student class president. Trump is going to hit a giant wall in the general election, and not the wall he wants to build. Hillary is going to have a field day with Trump. He is terrible at debate and panics when he gets pushed around. If he plays the same silly games he is playing in the Republican primary he is undoubtably going to lose the general election, by a wide margin.
> 
> But we shall see, right old man? I mean you are so confident in your candidate that you refuse to take my bet. Very cowardly thing to do. Typical of a Trump supporter.


You got one thing right. "We will see" . I am not sure where the wide margin is going to come from?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You better hope that what I am seeing in voter turn out is my imagination. TRUMP!


Relax Nitro this is just a primary it is historical that Republicans come out in droves in primaries but lose in the general. Primaries don't mean shit.

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Relax Nitro this is just a primary it is historical that Republicans come out in droves in primaries but loose in the general. Primaries don't mean shit.
> 
> B4L


lose


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Relax Nitro this is just a primary it is historical that Republicans come out in droves in primaries but loose in the general. Primaries don't mean shit.
> 
> B4L


Well the GOP just set records in every state so far by a lot. And that is actually very relaxing. This primary could be what keeps us out of a mini civil war, so no big deal.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You got one thing right. "We will see" . I am not sure where the wide margin is going to come from?


Then why don't you take the bet?

Your words don't match your actions. If you were confident Trump will be the next president, you would take the bet


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> lose


Blame it on spellcheck on my iPhone, but I made it neat just for you ok.

B4L


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Delusional idiot. put the pipe down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can obama have added any debt when he did not add a penny to the deficit?

all that money we owe (debt) is because george w bush (who you voted for twice) took a surplus (the opposite of a deficit) and turned it into a deficit (annual debt) and passed it on to obama.

obama took what he was given and reduced it by over a trillion dollars. this is more than any president in history.

you are a racist bigot. i can tell you this already.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> let me try and say this real slow once again......debt...does....not...equal...deficit...


debt is caused by deficit, which you republicans gave to us democrats. democrats like obama and clinton only fix the messes you idiots keep giving us.

nice ellipses, retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> All aboard ! Catch the Trump train to the top .
> Losers and belly scratchers, don't miss the train.


you realize you are dumb and racist, right?

i've known this for years but have been polite in not mentioning it to you. you are only confirming my suspicions right now with your dumb and racist stupidity.


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you realize you are dumb and racist, right?
> 
> i've known this for years but have been polite in not mentioning it to you. you are only confirming my suspicions right now with your dumb and racist stupidity.


You poor pathetic child. I could give a fuck less what you think you spine less coward.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You got one thing right. "We will see" . I am not sure where the wide margin is going to come from?


Don't lie, you know all about wide margins. I heard she's pushing 300 pounds.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> You poor pathetic child. I could give a fuck less what you think you spine less coward.


"spineless" is one word. I hope that helped.


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this only demonstrates that you are a deluded misogynist.
> 
> did yo have any other pount to make in this post, other than that you are a deluded moron, and a misogynist who is scared of women?


@see4 

At least it isn't as bad as your mom's spelling.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well if it ain't Nazi belly scratcher Andy " poopie pants " from Colorado Springs.
> Go fuck yourself .
> View attachment 3621299


Interesting that you label UB as a Fascist, when the man you want to run our country, is not only Fascist but his father was a member of the KKK. You're not a bright person.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> @see4
> 
> At least it isn't as bad as your mom's spelling.


You do know this site is for adults 18 years of age or older, right?


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> You do know this site is for adults 18 years of age or older, right?


What are you doing here then ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> Interesting that you label UB as a Fascist, when the man you want to run our country, is not only Fascist but his father was a member of the KKK. You're not a bright person.


Your Delusional.


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> Interesting that you label UB as a Fascist, when the man you want to run our country, is not only Fascist but his father was a member of the KKK. You're not a bright person.


I might vote for Bernie . You don't know who I might vote for. I can tell you one thing, it will not be that cunt Hillary. Don't need another 4 years of Obama care.
She makes me sick. Puking sick.


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> Interesting that you label UB as a Fascist, when the man you want to run our country, is not only Fascist but his father was a member of the KKK. You're not a bright person.


If his father were truly a member of the klan it would be a big story believe you me.

I'm not doing the math but this incident occurred in 1927. Maybe Trumps grandfather if anything.

This shit story was started by the reliable news source 'BoingBoing'. lol, wtf?


" in January, BoingBoing unearthed a newspaper report from 1927 on the arraignment of a man with the name and address of Donald Trump’s father; the story was about attendees of a Klan rally who fought with police, though it wasn’t clear from the story why the Trump in the piece was arrested. Asked about it, Donald Trump denied that his father had had any connection to a Klan rally. “It’s a completely false, ridiculous story. He was never there! It never happened. Never took place.”


http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/donald-trump-and-the-ku-klux-klan-a-history


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> I might vote for Bernie . You don't know who I might vote for. I can tell you one thing, it will not be that cunt Hillary. Don't need another 4 years of Obama care.
> She makes me sick. Puking sick.


Are you little ben's cousin?


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

Are you uncle buck's spawn .


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so you also say you don't think he's going to be a great president. Why are you supporting a candidate that you think will be a poor or at best mediocre president? And before you deny saying so, here is your quote. My god you have a bad memory. Is it lead or mercury poisoning that's affecting you?


I like donald trump. Nowhere in any of my statements did I say otherwise. You either misread what I said or made assumptions about it. It isnt my memory, it is your response that is a failure.

I like Greg Gutfeld on the five on Fox News. He is funny. I dont think he would make a good president.

Same thing with Trump.

Maybe the reason people argue with you so much is because of you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I've been wishing for drumpf and Hillary matchup from day one, so Hillary can bitchslap his ass in the General.
> 
> B4L


Trump would have to start pounding the Carbs to get into her weight class....


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 2, 2016)

I like your graph


Padawanbater2 said:


> Except if they're poor, right?


I like your graph the split comes right after that drunk asshole Ted Kennedy massively expanded immigration. More people from 3rd world countries only hurts the most vulnerable in the populace. Thanks for pointing that out. Your one of the free free free crowd I'm sure. Now stop wasting oxygen.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> debt is caused by deficit, which you republicans gave to us democrats. democrats like obama and clinton only fix the messes you idiots keep giving us.
> 
> nice ellipses, retard.


lol at clinton and obama "fixing". Thats not true at all


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> lol at clinton and obama "fixing". Thats not true at all



It`s true, buck wouldn`t lie. Everything`s fixed, Obama has been there 7 years and Hillary`s gonna keep things fixed.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your Delusional.


*You're
If you plan on insulting someone [here], at least have a good grasp of the English language.


TWS said:


> I might vote for Bernie . You don't know who I might vote for. I can tell you one thing, it will not be that cunt Hillary. Don't need another 4 years of Obama care.
> She makes me sick. Puking sick.


No you wont. You are a Trump fan. You're a liar with subpar intelligence, you are the exact demographic Trump supporters fall in line with.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I like donald trump. Nowhere in any of my statements did I say otherwise. You either misread what I said or made assumptions about it. It isnt my memory, it is your response that is a failure.
> 
> I like Greg Gutfeld on the five on Fox News. He is funny. I dont think he would make a good president.
> 
> ...


As you have said, Trump will not be a great president, why do you support somebody for president that you think will be mediocre or poor as a president.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> lol at clinton and obama "fixing". Thats not true at all


The only time in a looooong time that we had a balanced budget, a surplus, even, was under Bill Clinton. The Republicans took over and away we went, back into mega deficits. Mega deficits began under Reagan's tax cuts and never let up until, you guessed it, Bill Clinton fixed it.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The only time in a looooong time that we had a balanced budget, a surplus, even, was under Bill Clinton. The Republicans took over and away we went, back into mega deficits. Mega deficits began under Reagan's tax cuts and never let up until, you guessed it, Bill Clinton fixed it.


Not quite, Sherlock. What important detail did you conveniently leave out about the American Economy during the Clinton presidency? I'll give you a hint...Clinton had nothing to do with it and we were all surfing on it...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Not quite, Sherlock. What important detail did you conveniently leave out about the American Economy during the Clinton presidency? I'll give you a hint...Clinton had nothing to do with it and we were all surfing on it...


Budget surplus 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001. Clinton president, no tax cuts in spite of demands for such from the Republican controlled Congress. Tax cuts under Bush ended any possibility of a balanced budget.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> *You're
> If you plan on insulting someone [here], at least have a good grasp of the English language.
> 
> No you* wont*. You are a Trump fan. You're a liar with subpar intelligence, you are the exact demographic Trump supporters fall in line with.



You forgot to put an apostrophe in the word won't.

Sub Par should be spaced or hyphened 


Won't = Will not 

This is the internetz...dont get mad sone .. if you can't get ur ducks in a row why flame on some won .. 

u wanna flame me cuz of mah grammerz


http://www.theguardian.com/media/mind-your-language/2013/aug/16/mind-your-language-apostrophe


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Budget surplus 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001. Clinton president, no tax cuts in spite of demands for such from the Republican controlled Congress. Tax cuts under Bush ended any possibility of a balanced budget.


Stop avoiding the question...what major event happened to the American economy during the Clinton pesidency?

And the Clinton budget surplus myth has already been debunked. While he did pay down the Public Debt, Intergovernmental holdings ballooned meaning that Clinton just borrowed money from SS to pay down the public debt creating the myth of a "budget surplus"


----------



## doublejj (Mar 2, 2016)

The was a big spike on super Tuesday for the search term "moving to Canada"......lol


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The was a big spike on super Tuesday for the search term "moving to Canada"......lol


I heard that they could pick up some free bus tickets, or plane tickets. Caring is sharing. lol


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> As you have said, Trump will not be a great president, why do you support somebody for president that you think will be mediocre or poor as a president.


I have already answered that in this thread. Because I do not get to pick who I want for president, I only get to pick from the 2 false choices the political system presents me. Given all of the current choices, Trump is the best.

This is not a difficult concept. Are you having trouble processing it?


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> You forgot to put an apostrophe in the word won't.
> 
> Sub Par should be spaced or hyphened
> 
> ...


You are nit picking on a missing apostrophe as compared to the misuse of a word. Very big difference. You are far too stupid to comprehend such logic. So sorry.

Wont = won't = will not.

Your ≠ youre = you're.

Youre (you're) not smart enough to get it. That's ok. Nobody takes you seriously anyway.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> You are nit picking on a missing apostrophe as compared to the misuse of a word. Very big difference. You are far too stupid to comprehend such logic. So sorry.
> 
> Wont = won't = will not.
> 
> ...



i dont take you seriously too... so poop

i remember while back on bb.com there was a thread about grammar, punctuation and all that shit


on a forum ..there is a thing called internet slang

if i was to write sometihng serious .. i can


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> You are nit picking on a missing apostrophe as compared to the misuse of a word. Very big difference. You are far too stupid to comprehend such logic. So sorry.
> 
> Wont = won't = will not.
> 
> ...


You should look in a mirror and present yourself with a medal of honor. I just have to say that your education is really really fucking paying off. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> You forgot to put an apostrophe in the word won't.
> 
> Sub Par should be spaced or hyphened
> 
> ...


Sub Par [sic] should be Sub par, and the sentence "Sub Par [sic] should be spaced or hyphened" should be "spaced or hyphen*ated*[sic]" and end with a period. Moreover, "sub par [sic]" is also one word.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You should look in a mirror and present yourself with a medal of honor. I just have to say that your education is really really fucking paying off. TRUMP!






6ohMax said:


> i dont take you seriously too... so poop
> 
> i remember while back on bb.com there was a thread about grammar, punctuation and all that shit
> 
> ...


Yet at the end of the day, you don't know the difference between your and you're. _Its_ not my fault you _arent_ bright enough to figure that out. "Your to stupid" - as you would put it.

Oh, and subpar is one word, dumbass.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

UR really laying into it.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> UR really laying into it.


EyeNoWrite?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Stop avoiding the question...what major event happened to the American economy during the Clinton pesidency?
> 
> And the Clinton budget surplus myth has already been debunked. While he did pay down the Public Debt, Intergovernmental holdings ballooned meaning that Clinton just borrowed money from SS to pay down the public debt creating the myth of a "budget surplus"


The dot com bubble burst and we had a recession, for one thing. That was in 2000, yet we still had a surplus that year and the year thereafter. Bush inherited a healthy economy but the hogs went to the trough, got their tax cuts and the deficit shot up. 

Oh and if we remove social security from the equation, we still had budget surpluses in 1999 and 2000. Removing social security during any of the years Bush operated the executive branch, we see even larger deficits. 

You confirm my understanding that wingnuts know nothing.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have already answered that in this thread. Because I do not get to pick who I want for president, I only get to pick from the 2 false choices the political system presents me. Given all of the current choices, Trump is the best.
> 
> This is not a difficult concept. Are you having trouble processing it?


So you are happy about a mediocre at best president. Guess what? You support a loser.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3621634
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So you are happy about a mediocre at best president. Guess what? You support a loser.



Now you get it.

Most people are unhappy with career politicians bearing gifts. Guess who that would be ?

Mediocre change is better than stay this same course. Find people who actually love Washington`s progress in the last 16 years,...wont find many, in fact you`ll find more don`t like the USA in it`s current state. Hillary will do nothing but return political favors and reward special interests and continue on the same ole same ole.

3-5 Billion$ loser,....OK,...we see where you`re at. You like the broke Hillary act.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3621647


Stupid, to mean lacking intelligence.

Intelligence, to mean the ability to learn.

If one is stupid, they lack the ability to learn. 

Intellectual capacity is to mean how much one has learned, a quantifiable variable as opposed to qualitative.

Simplified for you: stupid = qualitative, intellectual capacity = quantitative.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3621634
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are really rocking dude. You should of been a school teacher with your ability to work with the less fortunate. Your education is making you shine like a daisy in a meadow at sunrise . Along with that medal of honor you presented yourself I just can't imagine that you are nothing but fucking perfect. Right on dude, that is taking names and kicking ass. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are really rocking dude. You should of been a school teacher with your ability to work with the less fortunate. Your education is making you shine like a daisy in a meadow at sunrise . Along with that medal of honor you presented yourself I just can't imagine that you are nothing but fucking perfect. Right on dude, that is taking names and kicking ass. TRUMP!


Thanks nitro. That means absolutely nothing coming from you. I mean that sincerely.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> ...You should of been a school teacher...


*should HAVE been

I know nitro. Intellect is not your strong suit. And it probably appears to you that I am nit picking and being a jerk, but in reality I'm actually helping you. I'm helping you present yourself as a more intelligent person, so that maybe someday, if you're lucky somebody will actually take you seriously.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> *should HAVE been
> 
> I know nitro. Intellect is not your strong suit. And it probably appears to you that I am nit picking and being a jerk, but in reality I'm actually helping you. I'm helping you present yourself as a more intelligent person, so that maybe someday, if you're lucky somebody will actually take you seriously.


Nitro gets it. He knows exactly what he's posting about.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Nitro gets it. He knows exactly what he's posting about.


Except for his poor use of grammar.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> Except for his poor grammar.


Some people type how they talk. He may not be perfect, but it's average. You might be suprised how many people out there can't even put two sentences together. I've seen the English language butchered beyond recognition.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> Thanks nitro. That means absolutely nothing coming from you. I mean that sincerely.


Was that big space you left in your post a display of courage? TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Some people type how they talk. He may not be perfect, but it's average. You might be suprised how many people out there can't even put two sentences together. I've seen the English language butchered beyond recognition.


That's true, and a good point. And for the most part, slight grammatical errors go unnoticed. But when someone is trying to insult someone else and using intelligence as the tool of attack, and they are unable to discern the difference between "your" and "youre", well, you see where I'm going with that...


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Was that big space you left in your post a display of courage? TRUMP!


I was being ironical. How about you click + drag your cursor over my entire comment.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 2, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Now you get it.
> 
> Most people are unhappy with career politicians bearing gifts. Guess who that would be ?
> 
> ...


You can blame subpar intellectual voters who chose idiots (tea party) to OBSTRUCT and halt any meaningful progress couple that with the idiot pres that we had (bush Jr.).

B4L


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You can blame subpar intellectual voters who chose idiots (tea party) to OBSTRUCT and halt any meaningful progress couple that with the idiot pres that we had (bush Jr.).
> 
> B4L


haven't heard much from the tea tards now that Cruz is getting blasted by the Donald. i guess it's god's will that Cruz loses?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> I like your graph
> 
> I like your graph the split comes right after that drunk asshole Ted Kennedy massively expanded immigration. More people from 3rd world countries only hurts the most vulnerable in the populace. Thanks for pointing that out. Your one of the free free free crowd I'm sure. Now stop wasting oxygen.


Lol, just stop.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

Teflon Don: Rubio and Cruz step up attacks 

http://www.salon.com/2016/02/29/teflon_don_rubio_and_cruzs_stampede_of_attacks_wont_stop_the_trump_juggernaut_nothing_will_stick_to_this_guy/


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I've seen the English language butchered beyond recognition.


In here on a daily basis.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> I was being ironical. How about you click + drag your cursor over my entire comment.


That was funny. Next time you can just spit it out, its OK. It wasn't nasty. You are starting to show signs of weakness, are you feeling OK? TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3621723 View attachment 3621725 View attachment 3621726 View attachment 3621727 View attachment 3621730 View attachment 3621731 View attachment 3621734 View attachment 3621735


Who took the pictures of him taking a shit?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

A friend sent this to me today. I have not verified it's authenticity. I just thought I'd share, lol.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Donald Trump Celebrated Elton John's Same-Sex Marriage in 2005

But now the GOP front-runner is opposed to gay marriage.


http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/03/donald-trump-elton-john-gay-marriage


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Donald Trump Celebrated Elton John's Same-Sex Marriage in 2005
> 
> But now the GOP front-runner is opposed to gay marriage.
> 
> ...


Why are you so scared of Trump? I thought the idea was to allow him the nomination, because Democrats believe he can easily be beat


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Why are you so scared of Trump? I thought the idea was to allow him the nomination, because Democrats believe he can easily be beat


Why are you so scared of Hillary?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Why are you so scared of Trump? I thought the idea was to allow him the nomination, because Democrats believe he can easily be beat


He can have it. Am I now just supposed to just stop reading the news? I was taught as a youngster that reading is fundamental. You should try it.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> Why are you so scared of Hillary?


You've got it twisted. I'm licking my chops over Hillary. At this point, it's just a matter of how many Bernie supporters we can swing over.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You've got it twisted. I'm licking my chops over Hillary. At this point, it's just a matter of how many Bernie supporters we can swing over.


Lol highly doubt Bernie supporters are going to go for the quasi fascist. I can't wait for Trump to eviscerate the GOP; maybe the actual welfare liberal, fiscally conservative GOP of Ike will split off from this joke of a party. Then the DNC will rip Trump a new one and all the socially downward moving slathering idiots will realize they've been duped by Trump and do what they always do: not show out for the election.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Trump’s KKK connection was no flap, it’s a campaign tactic: A notorious white nationalist radio show host was just granted press credentials

http://www.salon.com/2016/03/02/trumps_kkk_connection_was_no_flap_its_a_campaign_tactic_donald_trump_jr_just_went_on_a_notrious_white_nationalist_radio_show/


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Lol highly doubt Bernie supporters are going to go for the quasi fascist. I can't wait for Trump to eviscerate the GOP; maybe the actual welfare liberal, fiscally conservative GOP of Ike will split off from this joke of a party. Then the DNC will rip Trump a new one and all the socially downward moving slathering idiots will realize they've been duped by Trump and do what they always do: not show out for the election.


You're a very emotional person P, I understand. You believe people are lined up, and can't wait to vote Hillary, but you're mistaken. You and Hillary represent the 1%, only considering bonuses for AIG executives, and not the American people


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not the right thread for this, but I found this HILARIOUS.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You can blame subpar intellectual voters who chose idiots (tea party) to OBSTRUCT and halt any meaningful progress couple that with the idiot pres that we had (bush Jr.).
> 
> B4L



You keep coming at me with political stuff, Donald Trump don`t have a political history to bash, so hit me with somebody else`s instead.

He get`s my support because he has a clean slate. The minute he said he would not support anyone that wins the nomination, Nationally, I knew he was the change we need or at least worthy of a shot at it.

I can blame all of what you said like you said, but not on Trump.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Fucking HILARIOUS!


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 2, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Mexico has crappy water.


America has crappy air


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

‘How Can I Move to Canada’ Was Top Google Search Following Donald Trump’s Super Tuesday Wins 

http://www.alternet.org/election-2016/how-can-i-move-canada-top-google-search-following-trumps-super-tuesday-wins#.Vtd7lTqiHSQ.twitter


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 2, 2016)

I wonder if all the bed wetters are now starting to get worried haha that Trump is going to 100 percent be the next president


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 2, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I wonder if all the bed wetters are now starting to get worried haha that Trump is going to 100 percent be the next president


Whats a bed wetter?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> ‘How Can I Move to Canada’ Was Top Google Search Following Donald Trump’s Super Tuesday Wins
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/election-2016/how-can-i-move-canada-top-google-search-following-trumps-super-tuesday-wins#.Vtd7lTqiHSQ.twitter


Illegal aliens will keep moving north to the "promise land". Who the hell would ever want to travel through Mexico? Do you think they let Guatemalans in? No. People from El Salvador? No. How about Honduras? Hell no. Mexico allows very, very, very few people to migrate into their country.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> ‘How Can I Move to Canada’ Was Top Google Search Following Donald Trump’s Super Tuesday Wins
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/election-2016/how-can-i-move-canada-top-google-search-following-trumps-super-tuesday-wins#.Vtd7lTqiHSQ.twitter



Illegals on the run ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 2, 2016)

Trumps own party is trying to figure out a way to submarine him........if that's what his friends think of him, what should the rest of us be thinking?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trumps own party is trying to figure out a way to submarine him........if that's what his friends think of him, what should the rest of us be thinking?


That's not "Trump's party." I'm so suprised to see after all this time, you still don't get it. 
If Trump were GOP, I would have shit canned him to the curb a long time ago.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's not "Trump's party." I'm so suprised to see after all this time, you still don't get it.
> If Trump were GOP, I would have shit canned him to the curb a long time ago.


No, he's GOP. 2 party system, remember?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No, he's GOP. 2 party system, remember?


So says the guy who still watches the world on a black and white television screen


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No, he's GOP. 2 party system, remember?



That`s your problem, you forgot that Trump pushed his way in, wrecked the joint and took over, Hardly a GOP. The GOP surrendered to him, not you. Takes more than talent dad.......ellipses.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So says the guy who still watches the world on a black and white television screen


 Hey for the longest time my only TV was black and white. with dents from hit`n it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 2, 2016)

I think Mygen Kelly is going to make him bleed at the next debate


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So says the guy who still watches the world on a black and white television screen


A 65 inch one at that. So I see the world quite clearly.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s your problem, you forgot that Trump pushed his way in, wrecked the joint and took over, Hardly a GOP. The GOP surrendered to him, not you. Takes more than talent dad.......ellipses.


Who's going to nominate him?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Who's going to nominate him?


People disgusted with the GOP, including you


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People disgusted with the GOP, including you


Ok


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think Mygen Kelly is going to make him bleed at the next debate


This will be interesting to watch how Megan choses her words this time now that the clown show part of her last encounter made her take a extended vacation. TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Who's going to nominate him?






bearkat42 said:


> Who's going to nominate him?



Democrats if he get`s Hillary in.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow, I stutter now ????....Odd.


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> ‘How Can I Move to Canada’ Was Top Google Search Following Donald Trump’s Super Tuesday Wins
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/election-2016/how-can-i-move-canada-top-google-search-following-trumps-super-tuesday-wins#.Vtd7lTqiHSQ.twitter


I seen that too,, theres one about americans mooving to cape-breton island if trump gets in,, the people who have liked this is like 5x the population of the island


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

Damn libertarians


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 2, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> I seen that too,, theres one about americans mooving to cape-breton island if trump gets in,, the people who have liked this is like 5x the population of the island


How many people threatened to leave the country if Bush got re-elected? None of them did.


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 2, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> How many people threatened to leave the country if Bush got re-elected? None of them did.


I know,,, it's funny tho ,, plus it's not like Canada wants American immigrants,,, Syrian refugees yes, American immigrants no, that's the general consensus


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 2, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> I know,,, it's funny tho ,, plus it's not like Canada wants American immigrants,,, Syrian refugees yes, American immigrants no, that's the general consensus


LOL.......Welcome to Canada, enjoy your vacation, then GO HOME!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> I know,,, it's funny tho ,, plus it's not like Canada wants American immigrants,,, Syrian refugees yes, American immigrants no, that's the general consensus


They are not American immigrants, they come from some other place. Which assurances do we have the liberal ballerina Justin Trudeau will be sympathetic to their needs? He can't just break their families up, there needs to be some sort of "earned path to citizenship"(amnesty) That's where Rubio comes in. The gang of eight can help Canada out on that one. Marco won't have a job for much longer anyway, people in Florida don't like him.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's not "Trump's party." I'm so suprised to see after all this time, you still don't get it.
> If Trump were GOP, I would have shit canned him to the curb a long time ago.







I know reality is hard for you to accept 99% of the time.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> LOL.......Welcome to Canada, enjoy your vacation, then GO HOME!


We should let people know about bringing your pet to Canada. If you are going to Canada make damm sure you have the paperwork for the dog and all the shots are in order and up to date. 

I went on a trip to Canada a few years back in my motor home and the border guard wanted to see the papers for the dog and I said that I didn't realize that I needed to have the dogs papers. So I asked him if their was a place to turn around and he said wait a minute, and when he came back he told me that they could have a Vet come down to the station and give the dog shots that he didn't need for several hundred dollars. And then I looked at the guy and said, you know its no big deal next time I will bring the papers and there are a lot of roads I haven't been down yet so we will just go somewhere else.

Then the guard looked at me and said wait a minute. He went and talked to some other guard and then said welcome to Canada enjoy your stay. It was right out of Trumps playbook. They tried to extort several hundred dollars out of me and I was going to drive away and then they caved and I saved several hundred dollars. Hopefully the word can get out to the people leaving the country and Trumps art of the deal can help them get there. lol TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I know reality is hard for you to accept 99% of the time.


The pledge was for all the loosers. We can't let castings worm their way out and run 3rd party


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> How many people threatened to leave the country if Bush got re-elected? None of them did.




The last time we saw a spike like that, was in Nov 2004. When Bush was re-elected.




You're a moron.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

I have heard from reliable and "unnamed" sources, Trump is getting expert advice and practice time with professionals on his debate skills. We will see how sharp and prepared he is tomorrow night...


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3621966
> 
> The last time we saw a spike like that, was in Nov 2004. When Bush was re-elected.
> 
> ...


Most people would say that was a good start and maybe there could be some momentum to keep the graph moving up. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The pledge was for all the loosers. We can't let castings worm their way out and run 3rd party


All I'm hearing are whiny, pitiful, false, excuses. In 2008 he donated to the McCain campaign, he's donated to Rep. Mark Foley (R-MA), and former Senator from PA Arlen Spector. From 2007 and 2014 he's donated $588,000 to GOP candidates, and between 2010-2014 he donated $210,000 to Super PACs $100,000 of which went to the Congressional Leadership Fund which gives money to _Republican_ candidates. He's cut $50,000 checks to Mitch McConnell's Super PAC American Crossroads which was cofounded by Karl Rove. But, you know, drop in the bucket or something and omg I guess he can't be a Republican! Oh no! He needs the GOP more than the GOP needs him. If he splits off and goes 3rd party he has as much chance as catching a cat in the Pacific Ocean as he does getting elected President. I'll be sitting here laughing.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I know reality is hard for you to accept 99% of the time.



After the beating move,...Now show us the GOP invitation. It don`t exist. If I took over a Political Party, I`d say it`s mine too.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> All I'm hearing are whiny, pitiful, false, excuses. In 2008 he donated to the McCain campaign, he's donated to Rep. Mark Foley (R-MA), and former Senator from PA Arlen Spector. From 2007 and 2014 he's donated $588,000 to GOP candidates, and between 2010-2014 he donated $210,000 to Super PACs $100,000 of which went to the Congressional Leadership Fund which gives money to _Republican_ candidates. He's cut $50,000 checks to Mitch McConnell's Super PAC American Crossroads which was cofounded by Karl Rove. But, you know, drop in the bucket or something and omg I guess he can't be a Republican! Oh no! I'll be sitting here laughing.


 Trump loves everybody... and now that JEB is out of the race, we love him too. Soon the GOP will be defeated, and then we can all unite behind Trump. A bigger, stronger, more productive Republican party.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> I know,,, it's funny tho ,, plus it's not like Canada wants American immigrants,,, Syrian refugees yes, American immigrants no, that's the general consensus


Americans may be more dangerous.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Soon the GOP will be defeated, and then we can all unite behind Trump.


I'm loving the new spin, by the way. Keep saying it, you'll eventually start to believe it. Proven psychological fact.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 2, 2016)

Trump at the Republican convention......


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm loving the new spin, by the way. Keep saying it, you'll eventually start to believe it. Proven psychological fact.


After March 15th, the states become winner take all. Trump is on track to win the nomination. Even if he comes in a few delegates short, he could easily pick them up at convention.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm loving the new spin, by the way. Keep saying it, you'll eventually start to believe it. Proven psychological fact.



Soon the Jedi will be defeated and we can all unite and be ruled by father and son.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> After March 15th, the states become winner take all. Trump is on track to win the nomination. Even if he comes in a few delegates short, he could easily pick them up at convention.


I don't think he is going to get it until it is too late. The hand writing is on the wall with voter turnout, unless there is a major change at the voting booth its over right now. There are more and more senators backing Trump as days go by and I believe the Dems have played every card in their deck. When you get to the KKK card after the Hitler Card didn't work, what other card is there? Do they just start over with the clown card and work back up to the bigot card and then try Hitler again? TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't think he is going to get it until it is too late. The hand writing is on the wall with voter turnout, unless there is a major change at the voting booth its over right now. There are more and more senators backing Trump as days go by and I believe the Dems have played every card in their deck. When you get to the KKK card after the Hitler Card didn't work, what other card is there? Do they just start over with the clown card and work back up to the bigot card and then try Hitler again? TRUMP!


But The Dems have yet to show their Trump card............sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't think he is going to get it until it is too late. The hand writing is on the wall with voter turnout, unless there is a major change at the voting booth its over right now. There are more and more senators backing Trump as days go by and I believe the Dems have played every card in their deck. When you get to the KKK card after the Hitler Card didn't work, what other card is there? Do they just start over with the clown card and work back up to the bigot card and then try Hitler again? TRUMP!


When you take Cruz's home state out of the picture, nobody else even comes close to Trump. That was Ted's one and only wild card. He won't be able to pick up nearly as many delegates from any other state in the country.

Trump is up huge in Florida polls - 99 delegates, winner take all state. If Trump wins Florida, Lil GOP Rubio is done. finished


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Dems have yet to show their Trump card............sorry I couldn't resist


Right on doublejj, I can't wait to see who thats going to be. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When you take Cruz's home state out of the picture, nobody else even comes close to Trump. That was his one and only wild card. Ted won't be able to pick up nearly as many delegates from any other state in the country.
> 
> Trump is up huge in Florida polls - 99 delegates, winner take all state. If Trump wins Florida, Lil GOP Rubio is done. finished


Lil Marco. lol


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Lil Marco. lol


Primaries coming up this Saterday are
Michigan - Trump double digit lead
Kentucky - Trump double digit lead
Louisiana - "in the dark" unpredictable
Maine - Trump HUGE lead


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 2, 2016)

If trump wins im getting a trump tattoo


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> If trump wins im getting a trump tattoo



Lol.. Bullshit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol.. Bullshit[/QUO
> Will post a pic of it if he wins


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 2, 2016)

Lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You've got it twisted. I'm licking my chops over Hillary. At this point, it's just a matter of how many Bernie supporters we can swing over.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 2, 2016)

I think the liberals are pretty upset about Super Tuesday.
All the late show hosts were poking fun at Trump and hardly a word about Hilary or Bernie.

This is how the liberal owned media pushes it's agenda.
Lets sing:
Government loves me this I know, for the TV tells me so.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> He can have it. Am I now just supposed to just stop reading the news? I was taught as a youngster that reading is fundamental. You should try it.


Seems all that reading didn't sink in.



bearkat42 said:


> A friend sent this to me today. I have not verified it's authenticity. I just thought I'd share, lol.


If it would have you would obviously know newspapers would not print the word fuck.

Your posts are becoming less and less credible as you spew bullshit propaganda.
You're lucky Buck is a extreme lefty or he would have ripped you a new asshole by now.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trumps own party is trying to figure out a way to submarine him........if that's what his friends think of him, what should the rest of us be thinking?


 Tells me he wrecked it and now runs it. Wouldn`t that be winning?, Maybe ?, If ?,....... you know ?, victory ?


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I think the liberals are pretty upset about Super Tuesday.
> All the late show hosts were poking fun at Trump and hardly a word about Hilary or Bernie.
> 
> This is how the liberal owned media pushes it's agenda.
> ...


1. They were poking fun "at" Trump because he is a fucking clown.
2. Liberal media is a myth, conjured up by Fox News. _Fox viewers claim that Fox is by far the most viewed media outlet on the planet, nothing comes close. Then with their other face, they cry about liberal media bias. Which is it?_
3. You're not a smart person.


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Tells me he wrecked it and now runs it. Wouldn`t that be winning?, Maybe ?, If ?,....... you know ?, victory ?


No. It tells reasonable people that even the party does not want Trump representing them.

Trump's claims of "wrecking it" are exaggerated. He mentioned in one of his "press conferences" that Hillary and Bernie had about as half as many voters come out to vote for them. That is completely unsubstantiated and is factually inaccurate.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You keep coming at me with political stuff, Donald Trump don`t have a political history to bash, so hit me with somebody else`s instead.
> 
> He get`s my support because he has a clean slate. The minute he said he would not support anyone that wins the nomination, Nationally, I knew he was the change we need or at least worthy of a shot at it.
> 
> I can blame all of what you said like you said, but not on Trump.


If you can't handle criticism of your political hero then maybe you shouldn't be in a political thread, your hero is nothing but a con artist, thief, racist and opportunist who panders to the lowest form of folks like David Duke and white Nationalists, he's a fraud and I wish like hell that the GOP nominates his ass. 

So the reason you like him is because he's not a team player? Really? You rather decide than unite if you support the dumpster.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> No. It tells reasonable people that even the party does not want Trump representing them.
> 
> Trump's claims of "wrecking it" are exaggerated. He mentioned in one of his "press conferences" that Hillary and Bernie had about as half as many voters come out to vote for them. That is completely unsubstantiated and is factually inaccurate.



Donald was the only candidate that said he will not support any other nominee,...and I believe he wont.

That set off the chain reaction that blew up the Death Star.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> If you can't handle criticism of your political hero then maybe you shouldn't be in a political thread, your hero is nothing but a con artist, thief, racist and opportunist who panders to the lowest form of folks like David Duke and white Nationalists, he's a fraud and I wish like hell that the GOP nominates his ass.
> 
> So the reason you like him is because he's not a team player? Really? You rather decide than unite if you support the dumpster.


 If he`s all that, He fit right in with the rest.

No, to your first question. Yes really, to your second question.

I`m not sure what you mean by "rather decide than unite.

I`ll ask a stupid question, if you don't mind,........ What team am I on ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

You could have heard a pin drop when Donald looked at them all and said, no.

Hollywood couldn`t write like that.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's not "Trump's party." I'm so suprised to see after all this time, you still don't get it.
> If Trump were GOP, I would have shit canned him to the curb a long time ago.


WTF? He's not running under the Democratic flag that's for sure.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People disgusted with the GOP, including you


Of course! The establishment GOP is going to steal the nomination from the dumpster and either give it to Cruz or, God forbid, Rubio.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If he`s all that, He fit right in with the rest.
> 
> No, to your first question. Yes really, to your second question.
> 
> ...


It was suppose to say devide not decide.

You sure as hell not on the blue team. 

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3621966
> 
> The last time we saw a spike like that, was in Nov 2004. When Bush was re-elected.
> 
> ...


Re-elected? That implies he had been elected in 2000 that wasn't the case. He has Katherine Harris and Scalia to thank for that 2000 "victory".

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> After March 15th, the states become winner take all. Trump is on track to win the nomination. Even if he comes in a few delegates short, he could easily pick them up at convention.


Of course he will, you're too young to know this but either party can snatch the nomination from any candidate they don't think can win at the convention that's what the Dems did in 68' when they nominated Hubert Humphrey and lost to Nixon and that's the plan with the GOP or run 3 candidates to try and devide wins so that the dumpster can't win the nomination.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3622080


I loved Hogans Heroes as a kid, thanks!

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> 1. They were poking fun "at" Trump because he is a fucking clown.
> 2. Liberal media is a myth, conjured up by Fox News. _Fox viewers claim that Fox is by far the most viewed media outlet on the planet, nothing comes close. Then with their other face, they cry about liberal media bias. Which is it?_
> 3. You're not a smart person.


On one hand, they brag about being the "most watched". But love to describe lesser watched news organizations as the "mainstream" media. But much like Trump, they love to poorly educated.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> What team am I on ?


Seems pretty obvious to me.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

*This is Trump’s America and it’s terrifying*
*
Donald Trump’s rallies are becoming increasingly violent — and it’s no wonder given the presidential candidate’s divisive hate speech and rally cries for physical violence.

http://www.salon.com/2016/03/01/this_is_trumps_america_and_its_terrifying/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow*


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

*The ‘White Race Is Dying Out’ Warns Pro-Trump Robocalls*

*http://www.africanglobe.net/headlines/white-race-dying-warns-pro-trump-robocalls/*

“The white race is dying out in America and Europe because we are afraid to be called ‘racist.’ I am afraid to be called racist,” bemoans an anonymous voter robo call reportedly directed at Super Tuesday GOP voters.

“Donald Trump is not a racist, but Donald Trump is not afraid. Don’t vote for a Cuban. Vote for Donald Trump,” the message says. The “Cubans” are Senators Ted Cruz of Texas and Marco Rubio of Florida, Trump’s rival GOP candidates who are both Cuban-American. The call recording takes aim at political correctness.
“It’s okay that few schools any more have a beautiful white children as the majority, but don’t call me racist,” says one recording of the call obtained by TPM. “Gradual Genocide against the white race is okay but don’t call me racist.”


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Primaries coming up this Saterday are
> Michigan - Trump double digit lead
> Kentucky - Trump double digit lead
> Louisiana - "in the dark" unpredictable
> Maine - Trump HUGE lead


That is fucking HUGE. Trump might win the NE in the general like NEW YORK. If that happens its over! TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> It was suppose to say devide not decide.
> 
> You sure as hell not on the blue team.
> 
> B4L



I`m not sure what devide and decide are ?

Since my six grade edumacation kicked in, I`ll answer no, I`d rather see us unite then divide.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Seems pretty obvious to me.



Why am I always the last to know, Are you gonna tell me ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *This is Trump’s America and it’s terrifying*
> *
> Donald Trump’s rallies are becoming increasingly violent — and it’s no wonder given the presidential candidate’s divisive hate speech and rally cries for physical violence.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2016/03/01/this_is_trumps_america_and_its_terrifying/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow*



That`s not Trump`s America, that`s Black America, fat welfare chicks with hundred dollar hats 500 dollar purses, crying about them being suspect,....Not a father on site,...moms have to bring their kids,... Their special, their special. They the same as you and me but angry, angry because their behavior is catching up with them.

Kinda like you kat, crying racist and hating whites at the same time,...that`s a Black thing and you know it Black Lives Matter dude.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh but Kat`s excused, whites started it and Blacks are just reacting, that`s as fair as it get`s,....Right Kat, yooze guys be revolting, cuz you got hated on first,....

....We know the deal.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *The ‘White Race Is Dying Out’ Warns Pro-Trump Robocalls*
> 
> *http://www.africanglobe.net/headlines/white-race-dying-warns-pro-trump-robocalls/*
> 
> ...



You hate whites and don`t like being called racist too, or should I say two as in two faced.

Blacks are just as racist as any other race out there. Blacks are criminal too, same as anyone else.

Only thing you do is cry louder and more often.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> WTF? He's not running under the Democratic flag that's for sure.
> 
> B4L


 Don`t you remember that wolf wearing sheep skin ? Same type thing.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> On one hand, they brag about being the "most watched". But love to describe lesser watched news organizations as the "mainstream" media. But much like Trump, they love to poorly educated.


The conservatives watch foux for the "Fair & Balanced" news.....the rest of the country watch it for the entertainment......


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2016)

I watch it when I feel a bit backed up.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s not Trump`s America, that`s Black America, fat welfare chicks with hundred dollar hats 500 dollar purses, crying about them being suspect,....Not a father on site,...moms have to bring their kids,... Their special, their special. They the same as you and me but angry, angry because their behavior is catching up with them.
> 
> Kinda like you kat, crying racist and hating whites at the same time,...that`s a Black thing and you know it Black Lives Matter dude.


Lol, seems like you've got a lot on your mind. You should just let it out.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Shouldn't you be fucking cops right now?


Every chance I get.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Lol, seems like you've got a lot on your mind. You should just let it out.



Nope, witnessed it all.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Nope, witnessed it all.


Good for you.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2016)

I wonder if the GOP is badmouthing trump so as to make him more appealing to the left


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I wonder if the GOP is badmouthing trump so as to make him more appealing to the left


Doubt it. There's a whole lot less dumb on the left side.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Doubt it. There's a whole lot less dumb on the left side.


You have a point. Man, they are really coordinating efforts on his attack. Fox was always undermining him, now Romney. I can certainly see their point.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That is fucking HUGE. Trump might win the NE in the general like NEW YORK. If that happens its over! TRUMP!


In your fucking dreams he wins nyc, maybe upstate he might win but here in the city? No fucking way!

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Doubt it. There's a whole lot less dumb on the left side.


I heard all the smart democrats left the party to vote Trump!. Who would of thought? TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You have a point. Man, they are really coordinating efforts on his attack. Fox was always undermining him, now Romney. I can certainly see their point.


It's like an episode of Twilight Zone where they can see Hitler coming to power & can't stop it....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I heard all the smart democrats left the party to vote Trump!. Who would of thought? TRUMP!


I don't believe a 'smart' anyone would vote for Trump


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> In your fucking dreams he wins nyc, maybe upstate he might win but here in the city? No fucking way!
> 
> B4L


I heard the Muslims are acting up in NY today. That should drum up some votes. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I heard the Muslims are acting up in NY today. That should drum up some votes. TRUMP!


Probably got thrown out of a trump rally....


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I don't believe a 'smart' anyone would vote for Trump


OK doublejj, We will see what happens. I know if he wins it will sting a little bit so, I can respect your opinion. nitro


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> OK doublejj, We will see what happens. I know if he wins it will sting a little bit so, I can respect your opinion. nitro


No what he would do to this country would more than sting.....it would leave scars


----------



## god1 (Mar 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No what he would do to this country would more than sting.....it would leave scars



presidents aren't kings. they can't work in a vacuum. 

trump isn't an ideolog. the extremes of both parties can't stand this guy.

his plans or lack there of, are as valid as any nuts that have run before him and/or any of the knuckle heads running currently. it's not like your voting on an implementation team that can be held accountable for results. look at the performance of the current "chump".


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2016)

Unless some terrible skeleton comes out of a closet, or someone dies, Hillary is the first US pres. 

Even Bernie is ahead of trump nationally. These are the numbers

Any other opinion is simply an expression of butthurt, and not based in reality.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

TRUMP! RALLY ALERT!

Enjoy, Another packed house.

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-portland-me/


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP! RALLY ALERT!
> 
> Enjoy, Another packed house.
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-portland-me/


Blacks/muslims/others..... not invited


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Blacks/muslims/others..... not invited


Trump loves everybody. I heard him say it. TRUMP


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump loves everybody. I heard him say it. TRUMP


Trumps is not being racist, he's being defensive.....I just had it explained to me


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump loves everybody. I heard him say it. TRUMP


Also heard him say that he'd date his daughter.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trumps is not being racist, he's being defensive.....I just had it explained to me


I'm gonna guess you probably experience quite a few headaches, no?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm gonna guess you probably experience quite a few headaches, no?


No....I'm well. Thanks for asking


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2016)

Love the Chris Cristie flap. Fuck that fatass and he can shove that bridge up his ass


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 3, 2016)

The Trump hate is hilarious. The guy is dominating the polls and every smear attempt just bounces off. He is the Teflon Don


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> The Trump hate is hilarious. The guy is dominating the polls and every smear attempt just bounces off. He is the Teflon Don


That's Gotti, the Teflon Presidents were Clinton and Reagan.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> The guy is dominating the polls


and is gonna lose the general election. 

maybe his third time running in 2024 will work out better than his first 2?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2016)

Even Bernie is ahead of trump nationally. 

Bernie would have been great. We'll have to settle for Hillary.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> and is gonna lose the general election.
> 
> maybe his third time running in 2024 will work out better than his first 2?


If you truly believe the media, Trump should have been out almost immediately. Now here we are 15 primaries later and he's still dominating...

Polls means nothing anymore.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> If you truly believe the media, Trump should have been out almost immediately. Now here we are 15 primaries later and he's still dominating...
> 
> Polls means nothing anymore.


no, i believe that the commonality to the GOP party is racism and it's showing in how Trump doing "terrific" with them.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> no, i believe that the commonality to the GOP party is racism and it's showing in how Trump doing "terrific" with them.


Do you have evidence that Trump is racist?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Even Bernie is ahead of trump nationally.
> 
> Bernie would have been great. We'll have to settle for Hillary.


even McConnell is going to "settle" on Hillary too. love tthe disintegration of the GOP before my very eyes


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Do you have evidence that Trump is racist?


i do.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> even McConnell is going to "settle" on Hillary too. love tthe disintegration of the GOP before my very eyes


Exactly, I have a feeling this is going to happen too. The GOP establishment would rather have the democratic establishment win the white house than Trump (that should tell everybody a lot)

Trump loses minorities, Hispanics, women and the youth vote outright, evangelicals won't vote for him because Cruz is their guy. Essentially, Trump has one demographic locked up; the angry white, geriatric, lower-middle class who hate Obama and the democrats

Democrats win minorities, women (especially if Clinton get's the nod), youth, Hispanics, college-educated/college grads, poor/middle-class, and a lot of older people like Clinton as well

Not to mention the Democratic party has 12 million more members than the GOP nationally


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly, I have a feeling this is going to happen too. The GOP establishment would rather have the democratic establishment win the white house than Trump (that should tell everybody a lot)
> 
> Trump loses minorities, Hispanics, women and the youth vote outright, evangelicals won't vote for him because Cruz is their guy. Essentially, Trump has one demographic locked up; the angry white, geriatric, lower-middle class who hate Obama and the democrats
> 
> ...


the one thing that i really hope happens is Dump wins the delegates but the RNC doesn't give him the nod. anybody else having this fantasy??


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i do.


Source?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Source?


the internet. try google. put in donald trump doesn't rent apartments to blacks. can you take it from there? or should i spoon feed you the whole thing?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> the one thing that i really hope happens is Dump wins the delegates but the RNC doesn't give him the nod. anybody else having this fantasy??


I'm not sure how that process works entirely, do they have the option to just deny him the nomination, even if he won the popular vote among the GOP candidates? I think Cruz would be a worse option than Trump - by 'worse' I mean he'd make a much worse president, pretty much the same for Rubio. I think all 3 of them would be terrible, but it would probably be Trump, Rubio then Cruz. 

Is there precedence for that ever happening in a primary election?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

USA funnies.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> But much like Trump, they love to poorly educated.


Speaking of poorly educated, your sentence doesn't make any sense.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> the internet. try google. put in donald trump doesn't rent apartments to blacks. can you take it from there? or should i spoon feed you the whole thing?


So the Justice Dept sues one of his companies over economic housing discrimination claims, in the 70s, and it's eventually financially settled out of court where no party was charged. The unique thing about the US is that in the court of law you're considered innocent until proven guilty, which I have yet to see proof of. Hardly enough to call him a racist, but carry on...


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

I


ThaMagnificent said:


> Do you have evidence that Trump is racist?


I guess growing up in a racist household won't shape who he is? 
Fred was a racist slumlord in Brooklyn who kept minorities out of his buildings.


B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I
> 
> 
> I guess growing up in a racist household won't shape who he is?
> ...


Are you trying to find someone that cares? Freds Dead, TRUMP!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 3, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I
> 
> 
> I guess growing up in a racist household won't shape who he is?
> ...


That could be possible, but it's an assumption at best. You can't come out and say "well his dad was a racist, so that makes Donald a racist by default"


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

Mitt Romney, John McCain, and the rest of the GOP are scared shitless. I see examples of it every single day. It's desperation in full panic mode, and I'm loving every minute of it.

Romney loves Trump





Romney hates Trump


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So the Justice Dept sues one of his companies over economic housing discrimination claims, in the 70s, and it's eventually financially settled out of court where no party was charged. The unique thing about the US is that in the court of law you're considered innocent until proven guilty, which I have yet to see proof of. Hardly enough to call him a racist, but carry on...


so i do have to spoon feed you. 

but wait, there's more...

But Trump has been called out several times for racial insensitivity by former co-workers and civil rights activists. In 1991, Trump was accused of making racial slurs against black people in a book written by John R. O'Donnell, former president of Trump Plaza Hotel & Casino, called “Trumped!" O'Donnell wrote that Trump once said, in reference to a black accountant at Trump Plaza, “laziness is a trait in blacks.” He also told O’Donnell: “Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day."

Trump called O'Donnell a disgruntled employee but he didn't deny allegations made in the book during an interview with _Playboy_ magazine in 1999:

and even more...
Later that year, Trump caught flack for his comments attacking affirmative action on NBC’s two-hour special “The Race,” telling host Bryant Gumbel: “If I was starting off today, I would love to be a well-educated black because I really do believe they have the actual advantage today.” That remark was derided by _Orlando Sentinel_ columnist David D. Porter, who opined: "Too bad Trump can't get his wish. Then he'd see that being educated, black and over 21 isn't the key to the Trump Tower. You see there's still that little ugly problem of racism."

Yet the most damaging episode in the saga of Trump's fractured relationship with the black community came in 1973, when his family's real-estate company, Trump Management Corporation, was sued by the Justice Department for alleged racial discrimination. At the time, Trump was the company's president. Just last month, at Trump's Comedy Central roast, Snoop Dogg referenced the case by joking about Trump's potential 2012 run for the White House: "Why not? It wouldn't be the first time he pushed a black family out of their home."

The case alleged that the Trump Management Corporation had discriminated against blacks who wished to rent apartments in Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island. The government charged the corporation with quoting different rental terms and conditions to blacks and whites and lying to blacks that apartments were not available, according to reports of the lawsuit.

Trump responded in characteristic fashion -- holding a press conference to call the charges “absolutely ridiculous.” He told the _New York Times_: “We never have discriminated and we never would. There have been a number of local actions against us and we’ve won them all. We were charged with discrimination and we proved in court that we did not discriminate.”

He later took the uncommon step of suing the Justice Department for defamation, seeking $100 million in damages. His lawyer was Roy Cohn, the infamous former Joseph McCarthy aide, who was known for his hard-ball tactics.

Cohn called up the federal official in charge of the case -- J. Stanley Pottinger, the head of DOJ’s Civil Rights division -- to demand that the lawyer handling the lawsuit be fired. Pottinger told The Huffington Post that his reaction at the time was “I don’t think so. That’s up to me and that’s not going to happen. I called [lawyer] Donna [Goldstein] into my office and said, ‘Keep up the good work.’” The suit, which Pottinger called a “media gimmick done for local consumption,” was dismissed and the judge criticized Cohn for “wasting time and paper from what I consider to be the real issues” - discriminating against blacks in apartment rentals.

Two years later, Trump Management settled the case, promising not to discriminate against blacks, Puerto Ricans and other minorities. As part of the agreement, Trump was required to send its list of vacancies in its 15,000 apartments to a civil-rights group, giving them first priority in providing applicants for certain apartments, according to a contemperaneous _New York Times_ account. Trump, who emphasized that the agreement was not an admission of guilt, later crowed that he was satisfied because it did not require them to “accept persons on welfare as tenants unless as qualified as any other tenant.”

But the company didn’t sufficiently fulfill its promise, because three years later, the Justice Department charged Trump Management with continuing to discriminate against blacks through such tactics as telling them that apartments were not available. As part of its demands, the government asked that victims of discrimination be compensated and that Trump Management continue to report to the Justice Department on its compliance. Cohn lashed out, according to the _New York Times_, claiming that the court motion was “nothing more than a rehash of complaints by a couple of planted malcontents.”

But the problem persisted, prompting New York City’s human rights commission to regularly dispatch investigators to search for examples of discriminatory rental practices in Trump-owned buildings. Trump was not amused, telling the _New York Times_ that the investigation was a “form of horrible harassment.”


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> That could be possible, but it's an assumption at best. You can't come out and say "well his dad was a racist, so that makes Donald a racist by default"


It doesn't matter. Repeating the same thing over and over again is the only chance Democrats have of winning. 
(Only attacks and black lives matter)
If you keep following all the race bait, Trump says he may have to fire you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> That could be possible, but it's an assumption at best. You can't come out and say "well his dad was a racist, so that makes Donald a racist by default"


read my whole post. he's a racist as i can only guess you are too.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> read my whole post. he's a racist as i can only guess you are too.


Nobody cares dude, racist is worn out , over used, and simply doesn't work like you want it too anymore. Thanks Trump!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so i do have to spoon feed you.
> 
> but wait, there's more...
> 
> ...


You couldn't just feed us straight to the link? Why did you have to spam ten paragraphs?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure how that process works entirely, do they have the option to just deny him the nomination, even if he won the popular vote among the GOP candidates? I think Cruz would be a worse option than Trump - by 'worse' I mean he'd make a much worse president, pretty much the same for Rubio. I think all 3 of them would be terrible, but it would probably be Trump, Rubio then Cruz.
> 
> Is there precedence for that ever happening in a primary election?


i honestly don't know all the intricacies. 

just a guess on my part but these primaries tell the GOP who the people want for president. the RNC wants to select a person who can beat the Dems and become president. they want to select the best person for this. the RNC would be foolish to not pay attention to the polls that say Donald is unelectable and can't beat hillary or bernie. 

guess we'll find out in a few months.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Mitt Romney, John McCain, and the rest of the GOP are scared shitless. I see examples of it every single day. It's desperation in full panic mode, and I'm loving every minute of it.
> 
> Romney loves Trump
> 
> ...


That was funny. I seen that right before the Trump Rally. Romney is a light weight idiot. TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You couldn't just feed us straight to the link? Why did you have to spam ten paragraphs?


if it's not on Fox, you retards don't believe it. 

remember Dump calls you guys the low intelligence folks. i didn't think you could handle a link.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

@Not GOP ; the links you put up actually disprove most of your points but you are too dense to even figure that out.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That was funny. I seen that right before the Trump Rally. Romney is a light weight idiot. TRUMP!


My favorite part of that last rally...

"He was begging me. I could have said Mitt, get on your knees. He would have got on his knees"


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> My favorite part of that last rally...
> 
> "He was begging me. I could have said Mitt, get on your knees. He would have got on his knees"


I about dropped my pipe and coughed real hard. That was a good one. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> if it's not on Fox, you retards don't believe it.
> 
> remember Dump calls you guys the low intelligence folks. i didn't think you could handle a link.


I don't watch FOX News. That channel is used to promote Rubio, and the GOP establishment. 
But I do respect Hannity, he keeps it "fair and balanced"


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I don't watch FOX News. That channel is used to promote Rubio, and the GOP establishment.
> But I do respect Hannity, he keeps it "fair and balanced"


I feel the same way you do at the moment. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Speaking of poorly educated, your sentence doesn't make any sense.


It happens.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Wannabe Marine discharged for his ugly role in Donald Trump rally in Louisville, where police are investigating assault complaints *
*
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/king-wannabe-marine-tossed-donald-trump-rally-antics-article-1.2552048

On Wednesday afternoon, the United States Marine Corps quietly decided to discharge a young man named Joseph Pryor. Listed as a "future Marine" on his Facebook page, he had enlisted in 2015, but was currently in their delayed entry program.

After publicly bragging on Facebook about his role in the harassment and assault of a young black woman, Shiya Nwanguma, at a Donald Trump rally, and a viral image of him yelling at her that eerily resembled similar photos of African-Americans harassed during the civil rights movement, Captain Kevin Hoffman, deputy judge advocate of the United States Marine Corps, informed the Daily News that "Mr. Pryor was discharged from the delayed entry program."
*


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Romney on Trump: "a business genius he is not."

Yeah, you have to marry a rich woman to be considered a genius! 

Ya just can't make this shit up.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I feel the same way you do at the moment. TRUMP!


Are you gearing up for the Megyn Kelly debate? It's that time again, when she argues with the candidates, and tries to make it all about her. Hopefully she has counselor on standby, we don't want to see another meltdown... OR do we?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Are you gearing up for the Megyn Kelly debate? It's that time again, when she argues with the candidates, and tries to make it all about her. Hopefully she has counselor on standby, we don't want to see another meltdown... OR do we?


For the record, all of this infighting isn't healthy.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> For the record, all of this infighting isn't healthy.


Infighting is the only fighting Romney is good at, and one of the many reasons he will never be president. 
I don't like him, never have. 4 years ago Romney said Trump is a business genius. Since then, Trump has become wealthier and more successful. Now Romney calls him a 10 billion dollar failure. He's a two faced, spineless little mouse


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That channel is used to promote Rubio


up until yesterday. they are jumping off the sinking Rubio ship right now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> He's a two faced, spineless little mouse


just like Christie. except he's a three chinned spineless mouse.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> up until yesterday. they are jumping off the sinking Rubio ship right now.


Well that's good news, happened much sooner than I thought.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Well that's good news, happened much sooner than I thought.


me too. i thought they would stick with him for a few more primaries at least


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Infighting is the only fighting Romney is good at, and one of the many reasons he will never be president.
> I don't like him, never have. 4 years ago Romney said Trump is a business genius. Since then, Trump has become wealthier and more successful. Now Romney calls him a 10 billion dollar failure. He's a two faced, spineless little mouse


"It's my honor, my real honor, to endorse Mitt Romney.

Mitt is tough, he's smart, he's sharp, he's not going to allow bad things to continue to happen."

Lol, that sure was a prophetic statement by Trump, huh?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> me too. i thought they would stick with him for a few more primaries at least


It could have something to do with Trump skipping the last FOX debate.
They know their ratings go much higher when Trump is around



Padawanbater2 said:


> "It's my honor, my real honor, to endorse Mitt Romney.
> 
> Mitt is tough, he's smart, he's sharp, he's not going to allow bad things to continue to happen."
> 
> Lol, that sure was a prophetic statement by Trump, huh?


Trump loves people, it's what he does. Mitt Romney begged for that endorsement, and Trump didn't have the heart to say no. It's kinda messed up how Romney did a 180° on him. The guy is never done trying to give Democrats ammunition. There should be a rule on being able to vote backstabbers out of the party


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Wannabe Marine discharged for his ugly role in Donald Trump rally in Louisville, where police are investigating assault complaints *
> *
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/king-wannabe-marine-tossed-donald-trump-rally-antics-article-1.2552048
> 
> ...


Well, back into regular army I guess........


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

It's cute how the Chumpsters are reacting to Romney.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump loves people, it's what he does. Mitt Romney begged for that endorsement, and Trump didn't have the heart to say no. It's kinda messed up how Romney did a 180° on him. The guy is never done trying to give Democrats ammunition. There should be a rule on being able to vote backstabbers out of the party


You are as naive as they come


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "It's my honor, my real honor, to endorse Mitt Romney.
> 
> Mitt is tough, he's smart, he's sharp, he's not going to allow bad things to continue to happen."
> 
> Lol, that sure was a prophetic statement by Trump, huh?


I thought Trump only picks winners. Hahahaha


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I thought Trump only picks winners. Hahahaha


That's businessman Trump. President Trump cares about you and the uneducated as well. You might not endorse Trump, but he endorses you. No matter how miserable liberals want to be, in the name of unfairness and injustice around the world.., Trump will make America great again.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's businessman Trump. President Trump cares about you and the uneducated as well. You might not endorse Trump, but he endorses you. No matter how miserable liberals want to be, in the name of unfairness and injustice around the world.., Trump will make America great again.


How? Give me a solid policy, not an empty one that sounds solid to the politically uneducated. Beyond twisting the Constitution false promises and authoritarian militaristic police actions.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> How? Give me a solid policy, not an empty one that sounds solid to the politically uneducated. Beyond twisting the Constitution false promises and authoritarian militaristic police actions.


For a guy who is up in Trump's ass all the time, you sure do miss a lot of memos.

Trump just released his health care plan:

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/healthcare-reform


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

"Since March of 2010, the American people have had to suffer under the incredible economic burden of the Affordable Care Act—Obamacare. This legislation, passed by totally partisan votes in the House and Senate and signed into law by the most divisive and partisan President in American history, has tragically but predictably resulted in runaway costs, websites that don’t work, *greater rationing of care*, higher premiums, less competition and fewer choices. Obamacare has raised the economic uncertainty of every single person residing in this country. As it appears Obamacare is certain to collapse of its own weight, the damage done by the Democrats and President Obama, and abetted by the Supreme Court, will be difficult to repair unless the next President and a Republican congress lead the effort to bring much-needed free market reforms to the healthcare industry."

How is denying people with pre-existing conditions healthcare coverage and ensuring 45,000 Americans who can't afford healthcare who die every year pre-ACA _not_ rationing healthcare? You are rationing it by way of income and/or ability to pay, it's a policy that's discriminatory against the poor


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

"I get by far the largest crowds, but Bernie comes in distant second, so I have to give him credit for that" -Donald Trump


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Even Bernie is ahead of trump nationally.
> 
> Bernie would have been great. We'll have to settle for Hillary.


Nah, she'll be in jail.


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> the one thing that i really hope happens is Dump wins the delegates but the RNC doesn't give him the nod. anybody else having this fantasy??


Then he'll do it as a independent. That ought to make you guys really squirm.


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly, I have a feeling this is going to happen too. The GOP establishment would rather have the democratic establishment win the white house than Trump (that should tell everybody a lot)
> 
> Trump loses minorities, Hispanics, women and the youth vote outright, evangelicals won't vote for him because Cruz is their guy. Essentially, Trump has one demographic locked up; the angry white, geriatric, lower-middle class who hate Obama and the democrats
> 
> ...


They don't even show up, they all sit around waiting for hand outs.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Are you trying to find someone that cares? Freds Dead, TRUMP!


I know you don't care! But it is what it is.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> That could be possible, but it's an assumption at best. You can't come out and say "well his dad was a racist, so that makes Donald a racist by default"


Hahaha! Don't make me laugh! You don't even believe that statement.

B4L


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> If trump wins im getting a trump tattoo


I all ready have one on my ass that says kiss me.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

Black people love Trump! Who would of thought? TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Then he'll do it as a independent. That ought to make you guys really squirm.


I hope he does that'll be great. Guaranteed Democrat win.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure how that process works entirely, do they have the option to just deny him the nomination, even if he won the popular vote among the GOP candidates? I think Cruz would be a worse option than Trump - by 'worse' I mean he'd make a much worse president, pretty much the same for Rubio. I think all 3 of them would be terrible, but it would probably be Trump, Rubio then Cruz.
> 
> Is there precedence for that ever happening in a primary election?


Yes it's happened before. At 68' Democratic convention where Hubert Humphrey got the nod over Bobby Kennedy and Mc Govern they had actually won primaries yet the nod went to Humphrey without winning any primaries, he won simply because he was LBJ vice pres and the DNC wanted to continue LBJ's legacy, but it backfired and Humphrey lost to Nixon.

B4L


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> For a guy who is up in Trump's ass all the time, you sure do miss a lot of memos.
> 
> Trump just released his health care plan:
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/healthcare-reform


A lot of that was empty. Repealing Obamacare would be dismal, 20 million Americans would get kicked off health insurance, health prices would sky rocket and we'd all pick up the ER bills. Next.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

"1. Completely repeal Obamacare. Our elected representatives must *eliminate the individual mandate*. No person should be required to buy insurance unless he or she wants to."

"I Like The Mandate"


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> A lot of that was empty. Repealing Obamacare would be dismal, 20 million Americans would get kicked off health insurance, health prices would sky rocket and we'd all pick up the ER bills. Next.


Next? How can we move on with 27 million Americans still uninsured? I thought Obamacare was supposed to fix all that. We could have given the uninsured free health care for far less than what Obamacare costs. Right now, we see skyrocketing premiums and deductables. Unless you plan on getting hit by a truck, Obamacare is useless. My plan sucks, my options suck, my premium blows ass monkeys, and the deductible keeps going up and up. Obama is the worst thing to ever happen to my health care insurance. I wish the golfer would leave people alone, and move back to Honolulu.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Are you gearing up for the Megyn Kelly debate? It's that time again, when she argues with the candidates, and tries to make it all about her. Hopefully she has counselor on standby, we don't want to see another meltdown... OR do we?


I know that last time she had to take an extended vacation. I am ready for the debate, hopefully I can get a live stream. I think Romney pissed off the Black community. Did you hear Diamond and silk go off on Romney? Fuck I wouldn't want to be Mitt right now. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Next? How can we move on with 27 million Americans still uninsured? I thought Obamacare was supposed to fix all that. We could have given the uninsured free health care for far less than Obamacare costs. Right now, we see skyrocketing premiums and deductables. Unless you plan on getting hit by a truck, Obamacare is useless. My plan sucks, my options suck, my premium blows ass monkeys, and the deductible keeps going up and up. Obama is the worst thing to ever happen to my health care insurance. I wish the golfer would leave people alone, and move back to Honolulu.


Thank Fucking God I live on a different Island. nitro


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2016)

The balls on Mitt Romney to think he has any kind of substantial influence is astounding.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I don't watch FOX News. That channel is used to promote Rubio, and the GOP establishment.
> But I do respect Hannity, he keeps it "fair and balanced"


Hannity is fair and balanced? He's a fucking joke!! Wow, Hannity. Everyone on Faux gets national exposure except him I wonder why!?!

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Hannity is fair and balanced? He's a fucking joke!! Wow, Hannity. Everyone on Faux gets national exposure except him I wonder why!?!
> 
> B4L


He gives all the candidates equal time and coverage


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Black people love Trump! Who would of thought? TRUMP!


Saw these clowns this morning. Again, Trump loves the poorly educated.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Hannity..... Everyone on Faux gets national exposure except him
> B4L


Are you sure about that? He gets A LOT of exposure. Both radio and TV... Nationally


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Saw these clowns this morning. Again, Trump loves the poorly educated.


Trump loves everybody. Even you. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Next? How can we move on with 27 million Americans still uninsured? I thought Obamacare was supposed to fix all that. We could have given the uninsured free health care for far less than what Obamacare costs. Right now, we see skyrocketing premiums and deductables. Unless you plan on getting hit by a truck, Obamacare is useless. My plan sucks, my options suck, my premium blows ass monkeys, and the deductible keeps going up and up. Obama is the worst thing to ever happen to my health care insurance. I wish the golfer would leave people alone, and move back to Honolulu.


Yet Again, Obamacare Is Still Working



The latest HHS estimates of the uninsured rate are out, and you'll be unsurprised that they show Obamacare continuing to work pretty well. The chart on the right shows the drop in the uninsured rate since the end of 2013, and everyone has done fairly well. The Hispanic rate of uninsurance has dropped by a quarter; the white rate by half; and the black rate by more than half.

Overall, HHS estimates that 20 million nonelderly adults have gained health insurance since 2013. Women have gained insurance at a bit higher rate than men. HHS estimates that 13.6 percent of men remain uninsured compared to 9.5 percent of women.

The chart on the bottom shows the overall uninsured rate using a variety of measures. The story is pretty much the same no matter whose numbers you use: there are way more Americans with health insurance today than there were three years ago. What's more, premiums have stayed steady and the total program cost is under budget. If this is a disaster, we could use a few more disasters like it.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yet Again, Obamacare Is Still Working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come you never cite your sources bro? I always have to go on a treasure hunt. Is it the Washington Post or L.A. Times again? I'm beginning to know you


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How come you never cite your sources bro? I always have to go on a treasure hunt. Is it the Washington Post or L.A. Times again? I'm beginning to know you


Only an idiot would think the Washington Post isn't a legitimate source or the LA times. A delusional person who doesn't want to accept facts would then call them: liberal media and go on to quote Breitbarf as a legitimate source.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Only an idiot would think the Washington Post isn't a legitimate source or the LA times. A delusional person who doesn't want to accept facts would then call them: liberal media and go on to quote Breitbarf as a legitimate source.


Quick question. Which newspaper calls Barack the "Magic Negro", because he is not authentically black?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How come you never cite your sources bro? I always have to go on a treasure hunt. Is it the Washington Post or L.A. Times again? I'm beginning to know you


Never sight my sources? 99% of everything I post contains a link to the original article. Try again.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2016)

Will Bill be the First Man? What will they call him? 

Mrs. and Mr President. Try that tatoo on.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Will Bill be the First Man? What will they call him?
> 
> Mrs. and Mr President. Try that tatoo on.


They call him Slick Willy


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 3, 2016)

*"Barack the Magic Negro"*[2] is a song by American political satirist Paul Shanklin who wrote and recorded it for the _Rush Limbaugh Show_ as satire after the title phrase was first applied to presidential candidate Obama by movie and culture critic David Ehrenstein in a _Los Angeles Times_ *op ed column* of March 19, 2007

*how many times you going to come back as a new person Not Gop?*


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 3, 2016)

"Poor Little Marco"...ha ha ha.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 3, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Re-elected? That implies he had been elected in 2000 that wasn't the case. He has Katherine Harris and Scalia to thank for that 2000 "victory".
> 
> B4L


Oh spouting bullshit about your loss in 2000 again so sorry. Do a little research and Google how many military votes they threw out. One more thing Cruz won that case for bush fucking hilarious. Military vets and those on active duty do the heavy lifting in this counrty. We actually put skin in the game and vote overwhelmingly conservative percentage wise.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 3, 2016)

It's crazy all this worry about Trump. I'm not over trolling sanders/Hillary threads. He has got you shaken in your boots lmao. 
Oh and bearscat all live matter unless we are talking about unborn black children then not so much right.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> It's crazy all this worry about Trump. I'm not over trolling sanders/Hillary threads. He has got you shaken in your boots lmao.
> Oh and bearscat all live matter unless we are talking about unborn black children then not so much right.


Plenty of right-wing retardation in the Sanders thread, nothing of substance, mostly just "OMG SOCIALISTZ!!" and other ad hominem's 

Plenty of substance from people in here destroying your boy's plans though, and none of you dummies even try responding back because you can't

Go Tump!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> It's crazy all this worry about Trump. I'm not over trolling sanders/Hillary threads. He has got you shaken in your boots lmao.
> Oh and bearscat all live matter unless we are talking about unborn black children then not so much right.


If all lives matter, then Black Lives Matter. I'm glad that we agree.


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If all lives matter, then Black Lives Matter. I'm glad that we agree.


Which lives matter more ?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If all lives matter, then Black Lives Matter. I'm glad that we agree.


 Why not look at the rates of abortion in those neighborhoods that are majority black. I feel as if all life is precious from conception not just once it hits the ground on the Democratic plantation. MLK was a Republican and so was the first African American member of Congress.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Plenty of right-wing retardation in the Sanders thread, nothing of substance, mostly just "OMG SOCIALISTZ!!" and other ad hominem's
> 
> Plenty of substance from people in here destroying your boy's plans though, and none of you dummies even try responding back because you can't
> 
> Go Tump!


Alright let's tax the top 1% at 99%. How long would that fund the government? I think it would only fund Medicare for under 4 months. It really is a one shot for that rate as well because after that they gone. Like your boy Zuckerbeg Facebook fairy boy put all his money in an untaxable charity walk the walk before you talk the talk.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Plenty of right-wing retardation in the Sanders thread, nothing of substance, mostly just "OMG SOCIALISTZ!!" and other ad hominem's
> 
> Plenty of substance from people in here destroying your boy's plans though, and none of you dummies even try responding back because you can't
> 
> Go Tump!


What is the definition of socialism?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Why not look at the rates of abortion in those neighborhoods that are majority black. I feel as if all life is precious from conception not just once it hits the ground on the Democratic plantation. MLK was a Republican and so was the first African American member of Congress.


I'm confused as to what that has do with my disdain for the police. Focus champ. Focus. And that's a woman's decision. Not mine.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Alright let's tax the top 1% at 99%. How long would that fund the government? I think it would only fund Medicare for under 4 months.


More ad hominem's, I'm shocked!



Cezarkush said:


> What is the definition of socialism?


www.dictionary.com


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 3, 2016)

Never said anything about the police. I just find it funny that we can kill millions of black babies. Everything is good. One after birth abortion when he charged a cop. My god the injustice of it all lmao injustice happens everyday to people of all walks of life. I don't complain I just do work son.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> More ad hominem's, I'm shocked!
> 
> www.dictionary.com


Oh. Nothing to say right it down their vocabulary man.

Government owning the means of production. I can tell you the DMV sucks VA sucks any other government agencies that are ran as equally awesome probably do to. Oh don't forget DOT those guys have their shit together.


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 3, 2016)

I was baked watching trump speak in maine today ( on tv ) and to tell you the truth, i was semi fuckin scared,, holly jesus what a circus,, i thought canada had the antichrist for prime-minister 5months ago but jesus christ, this guy isnt fit to be representing a population,, it doesnt take a nuclear physicist to figure that one out


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh. Nothing to say right it down their vocabulary man.
> 
> Government owning the means of production. I can tell you the DMV sucks VA sucks any other government agencies that are ran as equally awesome probably do to. Oh don't forget DOT those guys have their shit together.


Now define democratic socialism


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Never said anything about the police. I just find it funny that we can kill millions of black babies. Everything is good. One after birth abortion when he charged a cop. My god the injustice of it all lmao injustice happens everyday to people of all walks of life. I don't complain I just do work son.


Fetuses aren't babies. If they were, they'd be called "babies", not fetuses.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Now define democratic socialism


Oh you mean your boys wet dream that no country of this size has ever tried. Well I vote to take your house and car for that guy over there who doesn't have one. The business you run should shut down as well because you produce something I disagree with.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 3, 2016)

The problem with Trump is he is his own super pac. You best believe if he magically gets elected he will be using his power to benefit his own businesses. Or his"kids" businesses since he will pass it down. He is no different then the Koch brothers or any of these other billionaire super pac scum. Except he doesnt hide what he is, he lets that big nyc mouth run all over the place. This is a guy who has failed at marriage twice working on a third. Has been bank rupt multiple times. Sends jobs oversees by way of building out of the US. Had his wealth passed onto him by his daddy. Failed everywhere in life and he's gonna lead us to...


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

Rubio is starting to sweat again. His hair is getting messed up


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> The problem with Trump is he is his own super pac. You best believe if he magically gets elected he will be using his power to benefit his own businesses. Or his"kids" businesses since he will pass it down. He is no different then the Koch brothers or any of these other billionaire super pac scum. Except he doesnt hide what he is, he lets that big nyc mouth run all over the place. This is a guy who has failed at marriage twice working on a third. Has been bank rupt multiple times. Sends jobs oversees by way of building out of the US. Had his wealth passed onto him by his daddy. Failed everywhere in life and he's gonna lead us to...


Why does your avatar look like Trump Force One?


----------



## TubePot (Mar 3, 2016)

Trump is getting his ass handed to him. Mini melt down and all....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

This is a great show tonight!......it's like a Trump Roast


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Fetuses aren't babies. If they were, they'd be called "babies", not fetuses.


I can see how your definition of things is very crafty. Hand up don't shoot bullshit. Maybe Mike and trayvon were only over grown fetuses then. Apples oranges 6 on one hand a 1/2 dozen on the other


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> I can see how your definition of things is very crafty. Hand up don't shoot bullshit. Maybe Mike and trayvon were only over grown fetuses then. Apples oranges 6 on one hand a 1/2 dozen on the other


You're all over the board tonight. Have you always had this much trouble maintaining focus?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh you mean your boys wet dream that no country of this size has ever tried. Well I vote to take your house and car for that guy over there who doesn't have one. The business you run should shut down as well because you produce something I disagree with.


No I said _define_ it, not make up what it means then argue with your own half-baked definition of what _you think_ it means

Try again


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Now define democratic socialism


Voting oneself into poverty?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Voting oneself into poverty?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2016)

I wouldn't have thought Ireland was corrupt, never been there though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

"Last month Donald Trump said “I like the mandate” in the Affordable Care Act requiring everyone buy insurance, adding that he was a “little bit different” from his Republicans rivals in that he didn't want “people dying on the streets.” Now, in a sharp reversal, Trump wants to abolish the individual mandate (he issued his own healthcare plan this morning). 

But without the mandate it’s impossible to insure people with pre-existing health problems, because healthy people won’t pay higher premiums to include them. Which means, in effect, with Trump's new plan such people may be dying on the streets. Trump isn’t a “little bit different” from his Republican rivals at all. None of them give a damn.

Why did Trump feel compelled to join other Republicans in seeking to remove the mandate, which is a foundation stone of Obamacare? Because he wants to stop conservatives coalescing around Ted Cruz."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I wouldn't have thought Ireland was corrupt, never been there though.


Deeply corrupt, man. They still have former IRA members embedded inside their government


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 3, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Voting oneself into poverty?


That's not called socialism, that's called "the south".


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Yeah man .. I know ethnic minorities have it hard enough in canada but holly shit ,, usa is like still in the 1800's in some states,, makes me sick,, it was only the land of the free before any boats made it there, and what did we do to those "free people'. Killed most of them and put the rest in reserves, land of the free like fuk


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> Yeah man .. I know ethnic minorities have it hard enough in canada but holly shit ,, usa is like still in the 1800's in some states,, makes me sick,, it was only the land of the free for a couple of years , like in the late 1600's


"Land of the thief, home of the slave"


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Deeply corrupt, man. They still have former IRA members embedded inside their government





Interesting. Always wanted to visit there.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Interesting. Always wanted to visit there.


Don't go in the winter. Its cold as shit and there's too many sheep.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh you mean your boys wet dream that no country of this size has ever tried. Well I vote to take your house and car for that guy over there who doesn't have one. The business you run should shut down as well because you produce something I disagree with.


Good lord, what an ignorant, uneducated response to what democratic socialism is. I'm surprised you even know that it's a term, but I doubt you can even coherently describe what socialism simply is beyond "Hurr, I take yours, it's mine now, socialism derp derp."


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Land of the thief, home of the slave"


I have never heard that particular quote , from the jewish prisoner ,,, thats hits the core of any compassionate human being,,,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> I have never heard that particular quote , from the jewish prisoner ,,, thats hits the core of any compassionate human being,,,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> "Hurr, I take yours, it's mine now, socialism derp derp."


That's about the level of intelligence we're dealing with here


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> I was baked watching trump speak in maine today ( on tv ) and to tell you the truth, i was semi fuckin scared,, holly jesus what a circus,, i thought canada had the antichrist for prime-minister 5months ago but jesus christ, this guy isnt fit to be representing a population,, it doesnt take a nuclear physicist to figure that one out


Welcome to the rise of neo-fascism, Drumpf being its poster child. He said nothing of substance during the debate, and the GOP is running their primary season like a reality TV show.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Are you sure about that? He gets A LOT of exposure. Both radio and TV... Nationally


I see and hear mostly Bill, Greta, Megan, Chris Wallace. Bill and Dennis Miller are all over the country. Hannity is flaming GOP!

B4L


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Trump got his ass handed to him in this debate by Cruz and Rubio

I guarantee @Not GOP will be here in the morning to tell me how wrong I am, and how _low energy_ the debate was, and that Cruz and Rubio don't stand a chance, that they were just on the attack since they're both behind in delegates, etc. 

OK, so show me the *objective results* that show Trump's win.. that he appealed to more viewers than not, where's that metric? Those that support him over those that oppose him? How about the Trump v. Clinton polls?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump got his ass handed to him in this debate by Cruz and Rubio
> 
> I guarantee @Not GOP will be here in the morning to tell me how wrong I am, and how _low energy_ the debate was, and that Cruz and Rubio don't stand a chance, that they were just on the attack since they're both behind in delegates, etc.
> 
> OK, so show me the *objective results* that show Trump's win.. that he appealed to more viewers than not, where's that metric? Those that support him over those that oppose him? How about the Trump v. Clinton polls?


I didn't watch the debate last night, but I just watched some of the "highlights". Were they really discussing Trump's dick size in a national debate??? Holy fuck, I really thought that I'd seen everything. Wow.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think Mygen Kelly is going to make him bleed at the next debate



She does scrape.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I didn't watch the debate last night, but I just watched some of the "highlights". Were they really discussing Trump's dick size in a national debate??? Holy fuck, I really thought that I'd seen everything. Wow.


 You saw Trumps pee-pee ? What where you doing ? How did you get,...you know ???


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

Democrat Jim Webb endorses Trump for president

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/jim-webb-no-hillary-clinton-220255


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Democrat Jim Webb endorses Trump for president
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/jim-webb-no-hillary-clinton-220255


Democrat, lol


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I see and hear mostly Bill, Greta, Megan, Chris Wallace. Bill and Dennis Miller are all over the country. Hannity is flaming GOP!
> 
> B4L


You're wrong as hell. Hannity has been highly critical of the Republican Party for a very long time. He has a nationally syndicated radio program for 3 hours, 5 days a week. Then in the evening, he has an hour long show on Fox News, 5 nights a week. You have no clue, just give it up


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

Psychologists and massage therapists are reporting ‘Trump anxiety’ among clients

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/how-do-we-know-america-is-anxious-about-a-president-trump-shrinks-and-massage-therapists/2016/03/03/e5b55a22-e0bb-11e5-846c-10191d1fc4ec_story.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Psychologists and massage therapists are reporting ‘Trump anxiety’ among clients
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/how-do-we-know-america-is-anxious-about-a-president-trump-shrinks-and-massage-therapists/2016/03/03/e5b55a22-e0bb-11e5-846c-10191d1fc4ec_story.html


What a unifier....trump?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> What a unifier....trump?


Liberals can be very sensitive people. They constantly freak out 》needing to be coddled, nurtured, and sheltered.
Shrinks have been getting most of their business from sissys, long before Trump ever showed up


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Liberals can be very sensitive people. They constantly freak out 》needing to be coddled, nurtured, and sheltered.
> Shrinks have been getting most of their business from sissys, long before Trump ever showed up


Kinda like veterans & PTSD hun?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Kinda like veterans & PTSD hun?


Kinda 
Except I don't think veterans are demanding to be coddled in "safe spaces", and sheltered from "hurtful" free speech


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Kinda
> Except I don't think veterans are demanding to be coddled in "safe spaces", and sheltered from "hurtful" free speech


trump would just throw them out if he didn't like what they were saying.....that's the trump way


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump would just throw them out if he didn't like what they were saying.....that's the trump way


No, that's the Obama way. He has treated our veterans terribly. Long wait times, veterans not getting the care they need, and then dieing because of it. 

http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=132383&page=1


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2016)

trump gives me PTSD....


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> No, that's the Obama way. He has treated our veterans terribly. Long wait times, veterans not getting the care they need, and then dieing because of it.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=132383&page=1


Documents Show the VA Debacle Began Under George W. Bush

The Bush administration was aware of the backlogs and secret waiting lists but failed to fix the problem.

http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2014/05/veterans-affairs-backlogs-waiting-lists-george-bush


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Documents Show the VA Debacle Began Under George W. Bush
> 
> The Bush administration was aware of the backlogs and secret waiting lists but failed to fix the problem.
> 
> http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2014/05/veterans-affairs-backlogs-waiting-lists-george-bush


At least Bush was trying to do something about it. 
Obama's campaign promise should have been, "no hope, no change, blame Bush"


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

*DONALD TRUMP’S SWORN TESTIMONY ABOUT HIS UNIVERSITY: “I DON’T KNOW THE PEOPLE”*
*
IN TWO DEPOSITIONS taken over the last three months, Donald Trump acknowledged under oath that he had no role in selecting Trump University’s instructors, despite claiming in a promotional video that they “are all people that are handpicked by me.”

https://theintercept.com/2016/03/04/donald-trumps-sworn-testimony-about-his-university-i-dont-know-the-people/*


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Democrat Jim Webb endorses Trump for president
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/jim-webb-no-hillary-clinton-220255


"You're wrong as hell." 

Oh yeah, some endorsement! Here's a quote from that article: 
When asked whether he'd vote for Trump, Webb said he wasn't closed to the idea. “I'm not sure yet. I don't know who I'm going to vote for,” he said.

"You have no clue, just give it up."


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

rollitup said:


> "You're wrong as hell."
> 
> Oh yeah, some endorsement! Here's a quote from that article:
> When asked whether he'd vote for Trump, Webb said he wasn't closed to the idea. “I'm not sure yet. I don't know who I'm going to vote for,” he said.
> ...


"I would not vote for Hillary Clinton,” - Jim Webb
He is extending an olive branch. Trump will solidify, it's what he does.

“If you're voting for Donald Trump, you may get something very good or very bad,”

When Trump sits down with Webb for 15 minutes, he will walk out of the room wearing a Trump T-shirt


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Democrat Jim Webb endorses Trump for president
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/jim-webb-no-hillary-clinton-220255


No he didn't endorse Trump. 

“I'm not sure yet. I don't know who I'm going to vote for."

“If you're voting for Donald Trump, you may get something very good or very bad,” Webb said. “If you're voting for Hillary Clinton, you're going to be getting the same thing.”

Read the articles before you post them lol.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> No, that's the Obama way. He has treated our veterans terribly. Long wait times, veterans not getting the care they need, and then dieing because of it.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=132383&page=1


He's actually treated veterans better than past administrations. Pay attention to the news, read articles, and not click bait headlines Miss Buzzfeed.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> No he didn't endorse Trump.
> 
> “I'm not sure yet. I don't know who I'm going to vote for."
> 
> ...


You're entitled to your opinion on how it will shake out, I have mine. 
My prediction will be right, yours is wrong


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You're entitled to your opinion on how it will shake out, I have mine.
> My prediction will be right, yours is wrong


You didn't make a prediction. You flat out stated Jim Webb endorsed Trump when he did not. Whether he does or doesn't in the future isn't part of the equation with what you said. Funny how you conservatives wiggle and go "No I never said that what I meant to say" or when we call you on what you say you hiss and cry, "You're misrepresenting me!"

This isn't an opinion, it's a fact: Jim Webb did not endorse Trump on Morning Joe. Whether he does or doesn't remains to be seen, but as of this far he hasn't, you were wrong.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You didn't make a prediction. You flat out stated Jim Webb endorsed Trump when he did not. Whether he does or doesn't in the future isn't part of the equation with what you said. Funny how you conservatives wiggle and go "No I never said that what I meant to say" or when we call you on what you say you hiss and cry, "You're misrepresenting me!"
> 
> This isn't an opinion, it's a fact: Jim Webb did not endorse Trump on Morning Joe. Whether he does or doesn't remains to be seen, but as of this far he hasn't, you were wrong.


It's solid gold. Jim's endorsement couldn't have come at a better time. He is basically saying if Bernie doesn't get the nomination, he's endorsing Trump. "I will not be voting for Hillary Clinton" -Webb

Webb won't be the only Democrat endorsing Trump, so get used to it
David Clarke will probably be next


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

Polls show that Hillary is unpopular with Democrat voters

http://elections.huffingtonpost.com/pollster/hillary-clinton-favorable-rating#!selectedpoll=23526


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's solid gold. Jim's endorsement couldn't have come at a better time. He is basically saying if Bernie doesn't get the nomination, he's endorsing Trump. "I will not be voting for Hillary Clinton" -Webb
> 
> Webb won't be the only Democrat endorsing Trump, so get used to it
> David Clarke will probably be next


"I'm not sure who I'm voting for."

That's not an endorsement. Only in a delusional world is that an endorsement. An endorsement is, "I'll be voting for Trump."


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

Don’t Assume Bernie Sanders Supporters Will Back Hillary Clinton If She’s The Nominee

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-supporters-wont-vote-hillary_us_56d7571ae4b0871f60edb9fe


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> "I'm not sure who I'm voting for."
> 
> That's not an endorsement. Only in a delusional world is that an endorsement. An endorsement is, "I'll be voting for Trump."


Well, regardless of him not saying those exact 5 words you want to hear, it's good to have him on board.
He could be valuable in taking votes away from Hillary


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> "I would not vote for Hillary Clinton,” - Jim Webb
> He is extending an olive branch. Trump will solidify, it's what he does.
> 
> “If you're voting for Donald Trump, you may get something very good or very bad,”
> ...


Rolli is probably a closet Trump voter. lol


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Rolli is probably a closet Trump voter. lol


Can you believe Romney is doubling down on his Trump attacks today? He never stops feeding Democrats. It's almost like he thinks it's his job handing the presidency to Democrats every four years.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't like trump but I gotta admit I love that a vote for him is a middle finger to all the bullshit of the last 8 years. 

The guys a fuckin maniac, we all know that, and he's gone back and forth on his statements so many times its insane. He never answers a damn question. People like to call names and attack his fan base, but in reality that's only adding to his support. They don't give a fuck what he says or does, they're voting against the last 8 years. I bet most of them don't even read up on his comments and statements... But I totally get why- no candidate actually does what they say they will anyway, so why waste the time semi-hoping or believing it?

I guess what I wonder is why people are asking him to formulate his plan and bitching that he said this or that.....he's a politician, has there been one in recent history who didn't straight bullshit his way into office preaching hopes and dreams and then fart a chunky shart of a term or two into the mouth of all us citizens? I mean shit, the lame duck we have now ran on hope, and look how fucked up shit is now- the country is almost split into seperate warring sides and people are rioting in streets and shit. How the fuck are we supposed to feel like things have been good when every day is more fucked than the one before it?

We all act like it's just another day when someone shoots up a school or there's a terrorist plan that's thwarted or not. Shits super fucked, and if it continues down this road this coming recession is going to hurt bad.

Alright, I'll be back in politics in a week or so, that's all I got on the subject


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Mar 4, 2016)

Trump says he is completely self funded for this campaign. That's a lie. Not only is that a lie, but he fucking loaned money to the campaign, so that when the campaign ends, he can pay himself back with donor contributions, which as of now amount to $7.5 million. If he is not able to pay himself back, he can default and bankrupt the campaign and write that off on his personal taxes.

Trump is a scum fuck through and through. He is liar, and a true con artist.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> Trump says he is completely self funded for this campaign. That's a lie. Not only is that a lie, but he fucking loaned money to the campaign, so that when the campaign ends, he can pay himself back with donor contributions, which as of now amount to $7.5 million. If he is not able to pay himself back, he can default and bankrupt the campaign and write that off on his personal taxes.
> 
> Trump is a scum fuck through and through. He is liar, and a true con artist.


Not only that, get a load of how stupid his supporters are, they cheer when he openly advocates war crimes;


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

Favorability among US Hispanic voters:

Clinton: +37%
Sanders: +37%
Rubio: +8%
Kasich: +6%
Cruz: -5%
Trump: -64%

(Washington Post)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Favorability among US Hispanic voters:
> 
> Clinton: +37%
> Sanders: +37%
> ...









http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/donald-trump-is-really-unpopular-with-general-election-voters/


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

Donald Trump Needs 7 of 10 White Guys

The changing face of America means he'll need a historic sweep. What are we in for now?

Read more: http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/03/donald-trump-needs-7-of-10-white-guys-213699#ixzz41yxG3dcP


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 4, 2016)

Is it true Due to early polling results Bernie Sanders has stepped down as a presidential candidate, stating that he will not fight for a better America if his methods are not what the nation wants. His only comment to the press (pictured above) was "I'm sorry... maybe it is about timing, maybe I just don't have what it takes. This country will continue to be great with or without me as it's leader"


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You hate whites and don`t like being called racist too, or should I say two as in two faced.
> 
> Blacks are just as racist as any other race out there. Blacks are criminal too, same as anyone else.
> 
> Only thing you do is cry louder and more often.


 Guessing he thinks the whites owe him something ?? like most of them probably do , maybe he lost a relative on one of them slave ships??? when slavery was BIG BUSINESS. 
But they sure like us when we send aid to there country , i said it long ago animals migrate for food or they starve . We should of never started giving them aid Period starve like we really care


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 4, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Is it true Due to early polling results Bernie Sanders has stepped down as a presidential candidate, stating that he will not fight for a better America if his methods are not what the nation wants. His only comment to the press (pictured above) was "I'm sorry... maybe it is about timing, maybe I just don't have what it takes. This country will continue to be great with or without me as it's leader"





Your sources are horseshit, Bernie is going into the belly of the beast this weekend for a Fox town hall..does Hillary have the balls to show?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Guessing he thinks the whites owe him something ?? like most of them probably do , maybe he lost a relative on one of them slave ships??? when slavery was BIG BUSINESS.
> But they sure like us when we send aid to there country , i said it long ago animals migrate for food or they starve . We should of never started giving them aid Period starve like we really care


Is being a dick required to call yourself a "conservative" these days?

I bet that's exactly what Jesus would do


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/donald-trump-is-really-unpopular-with-general-election-voters/



Wow, that chart says nobody like the guy that beat you up, and nobody likes the guy that`s going to beat them.

Good point.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Wow, that chart says nobody like the guy that beat you up, and nobody likes the guy that`s going to beat them.
> 
> Good point.


The chart says Donald Trump doesn't have a shot in hell at earning votes from independents, democrats, and many republicans

GO TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Guessing he thinks the whites owe him something ?? like most of them probably do , maybe he lost a relative on one of them slave ships??? when slavery was BIG BUSINESS.
> But they sure like us when we send aid to there country , i said it long ago animals migrate for food or they starve . We should of never started giving them aid Period starve like we really care


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The chart says Donald Trump doesn't have a shot in hell at earning votes from independents, democrats, and many republicans
> 
> GO TRUMP!



Well, if that has him in the lead, like he is,... he should try and gain some support so he can fall back from the lead.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well, if that has him in the lead, like he is,... he should try and gain some support so he can fall back from the lead.


Do you even know how to read a fuckin' chart?

Jesus Christ, you are the worst poster on RIU


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you even know how to read a fuckin' chart?
> 
> Jesus Christ, you are the worst poster on RIU


It's nearly impossible to argue with dumb. Believe me, I've tried.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you even know how to read a fuckin' chart?
> 
> Jesus Christ, you are the worst poster on RIU



Yes, it says Trump hasn`t got a shot in hell of getting support.

I pointed out that since that has gotten him into the lead, which he is, maybe he should get supported and fall back in the poles to give someone else a shot.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes, it says Trump hasn`t got a shot in hell of getting support.
> 
> I pointed out that since that has gotten him into the lead, which he is, maybe he should get supported and fall back in the poles to give someone else a shot.


Do independents or democrats vote in republican primaries, genius?

Holy shit


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do independents or democrats vote in republican primaries, genius?
> 
> Holy shit



They`re part of nobody.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

Scholar.........


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

THIS IS BIG! New Reuters rolling poll has Trump with a HUGE lead.

http://polling.reuters.com/#!poll/TR130/type/smallest/filters/PARTY_ID_:2/dates/20160101-20160304/collapsed/false/spotlight/1


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

As GOP brainstorms for new ways to take out Trump, Priebus throws cold water on ideas of a brokered convention

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/gop-primaries/271790-priebus-contested-convention-is-unlikely


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> THIS IS BIG! New Reuters rolling poll has Trump with a HUGE lead.
> 
> http://polling.reuters.com/#!poll/TR130/type/smallest/filters/PARTY_ID_:2/dates/20160101-20160304/collapsed/false/spotlight/1


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


We have to go through the primaries first. You're getting way ahead of yourself.
Bernie is only running for president until convention. It's his job to try and round-up young voters for Hillary


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We have to go through the primaries first. You're getting way ahead of yourself.
> Bernie is only running for president until convention. It's his job to try and round-up young voters for Hillary


So what's so "BIG" about the fact that both democratic contenders beat Trump in the general election?

You guys better be preparing for the loss of the senate, what are you gonna do when democrats take the white house, get a majority in congress and lock in a progressive justice? Hello gun control reform, climate change legislation, and bye bye citizens united


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So what's so "BIG" about the fact that both democratic contenders beat Trump in the general election?
> 
> You guys better be preparing for the loss of the senate, what are you gonna do when democrats take the white house, get a majority in congress and lock in a progressive justice? Hello gun control reform, climate change legislation, and bye bye citizens united


Those are your two big issues, uncontrolled gun reform and climate change? LOL

Trump hasn't even gotten started on Hillary yet. When it comes to a head to head match up, Trump will squash her like a little bug. Trump will hog all the air time because the media loves ratings, and people will only bring up Hillary in conversation when talking about FBI investigations.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Those are your two big issues, uncontrolled gun reform and climate change? LOL
> 
> Trump hasn't even gotten started on Hillary yet. When it comes to a head to head match up, Trump will squash her like a little bug. Trump will hog all the air time because the media loves ratings, and people will only bring up Hillary in conversation when talking about FBI investigations.


I'd say campaign finance reform and economic reform are my two biggest issues, gun control and climate change are absolutely important though. With an all blue government, republican obstructionism doesn't stand a chance 

You mean the guy that donated to Clinton's presidential campaign in 2008? Or the guy that invited the Clinton's to his wedding? That same Trump, right? You're banking on winning voters in the debates which isn't going to happen according to every available poll, even the ones you cited yourself! Trump has a _yuge _unfavorability rating, everybody outside your tiny little Trump clique hates the guy, much more than they hate Clinton. Do you think these polls are just made up? He won't win independents, minorities, Hispanics, women.. Not even actual conservative republicans will vote for the guy! You think people like Glenn Beck are going to cast a vote for Trump in the general? Fuck no they won't, they'd rather stay home. To them, Trump is exactly the same as Clinton. How's he going to beat Clinton in the general election if nobody but people like you are going to vote for him? 

Man, we better put you on suicide watch on Nov. 3rd..


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Those are your two big issues, uncontrolled gun reform and climate change? LOL
> 
> Trump hasn't even gotten started on Hillary yet. When it comes to a head to head match up, Trump will squash her like a little bug. Trump will hog all the air time because the media loves ratings, and people will only bring up Hillary in conversation when talking about FBI investigations.


Talking like a fourth grader won't work in the general.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> Trump says he is completely self funded for this campaign. That's a lie. Not only is that a lie, but he fucking loaned money to the campaign, so that when the campaign ends, he can pay himself back with donor contributions, which as of now amount to $7.5 million. If he is not able to pay himself back, he can default and bankrupt the campaign and write that off on his personal taxes.
> 
> Trump is a scum fuck through and through. He is liar, and a true con artist.


It stings a little bit , I know. TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It stings a little bit , I know. TRUMP!


No, what's gonna sting is when Trump loses his ass to somebody you dummies consider a felon!

If he can't even beat a felon, what does that say about your judgment? 

WINNING! TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, what's gonna sting is when Trump loses his ass to somebody you dummies consider a felon!
> 
> If he can't even beat a felon, what does that say about your judgment?
> 
> WINNING! TRUMP!


Trump wins. Its that simple. Trump!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump wins. Its that simple. Trump!


Seeing as you're not capable of posting anything other than the text equivalent of sound bites, I'll keep this brief..

..How does Turnip win if he can't secure any votes other than the 'tard demographic like yourself and NOT GOP?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Seeing as you're not capable of posting anything other than the text equivalent of sound bites, I'll keep this brief..
> 
> ..How does Turnip win if he can't secure any votes other than the 'tard demographic like yourself and NOT GOP?



Because your poll was only 17 hundred.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Because your poll was only 17 hundred.


"It's not representative of the population at large!" 

OK, so post a credible poll showing Trump beating Sanders or Clinton in a general election

You won't because you can't because it doesn't exist because everybody hates Turnip boy


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> Trump says he is completely self funded for this campaign. That's a lie. Not only is that a lie, but he fucking loaned money to the campaign, so that when the campaign ends, he can pay himself back with donor contributions, which as of now amount to $7.5 million. If he is not able to pay himself back, he can default and bankrupt the campaign and write that off on his personal taxes.
> 
> Trump is a scum fuck through and through. He is liar, and a true con artist.


Oh unkle fuxk good lord stop trolling we don't care you're ginger... So is my beard so I can understand the tenacity but the spitefulness.
HOPE&CHANGE HOPE&CHANGE HOPE&CHANGE


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh unkle fuxk good lord stop trolling we don't care you're ginger... So is my beard so I can understand the tenacity but the spitefulness.
> HOPE&CHANGE HOPE&CHANGE HOPE&CHANGE


"Stop calling out the guy I support for doing the exact same kind of shady shit I hate the democrats for doing!!"


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Seeing as you're not capable of posting anything other than the text equivalent of sound bites,


There's a reason for that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump wins.


Turnip lost Iowa, Texas, Oklahoma and Alaska

Some fuckin' winner!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> There's a reason for that.


Short attention span, drug-heavy adolescence, dropping out of high school.. all those guys support Turnip cuz "They're takin' mah jerb!"


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "It's not representative of the population at large!"
> 
> OK, so post a credible poll showing Trump beating Sanders or Clinton in a general election
> 
> You won't because you can't because it doesn't exist because everybody hates Turnip boy



I`m not going by what 17,000 think, or anyone else to see who wins.

I`m going with the ole next day results to see who won.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 4, 2016)

*Business world pushes back on Trump's claims of successes*
*Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump is facing skepticism from the business world this week, over claims he has made about his private sector success.
Fortune Magazine on Thursday refuted a claim he made during a speech about the size of his company.

On Wednesday, the magazine also published an article challenging Trump's claims that his income was $362 million in 2014. The report says the real estate mogul's actual income is most likely only about a third of that and says a generous estimate would be that it is only about half.

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/donald-trump-fortune-500-university-success-fact-check*


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

*I would have broken this old man's jaw.*


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Made In China*


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Because you're an idiot



No paddy, Nothing magical is gonna happen if I predict like you, instead of "wait and see" for an eventual winner.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *I would have broken this old man's jaw.*


Sure you would of haha or you mean you would of waited with your friends out side then jumped him right ?? Now that i believe


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2016)

Snoop endorses Trump


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2016)

In the kisser baby


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2016)

Don't miss the big bird


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Getting tired every time a black guy screams Racism when someone calls him a Nigga , or a Coon .......


is your space bar broken? do you need help using ellipses properly?

were you aware that 6 million jews died in the holocaust, and that it was not a hoax?


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh unkle fuxk good lord stop trolling we don't care you're ginger... So is my beard so I can understand the tenacity but the spitefulness.
> HOPE&CHANGE HOPE&CHANGE HOPE&CHANGE


Your tiny penis is so very very very tiny.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It stings a little bit , I know. TRUMP!


lol. You're a silly old man.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> They`re part of nobody.


Thank you for using good grammar. It's quite refreshing to see.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Sure you would of haha or you mean you would of waited with your friends out side then jumped him right ?? Now that i believe


Nah, it would have been my absolute pleasure to drop that old bastard.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is your space bar broken? do you need help using ellipses properly?
> 
> were you aware that 6 million jews died in the holocaust, and that it was not a hoax?


And let's not forget his shocking statement that the moon landing was a hoax. Here is proof:


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> And let's not forget his shocking statement that the moon landing was a hoax. Here is proof:


 See your little foggy between the Ears Foggy lol prove to me they did land ??? and why have they not been there again ??? think about it would it be much safer to have a space station on the moons surface then some flimsy so called space station that when it needs repair???? it has to be fixed from the outside haha 
Seriously Yup USA went to the moon YET USA Cannot even launch a satellite 35,000 km with out Russian made rockets rings Hollow but Fuck yeah they went how for to the moon one way haha 239,000 miles ??? dumb n dumber you n bucky actually i bet you and poopy pants are the same people 
this just shows how people are brain washed 
I bet you believe the Terrorists took down the twin towers and lets not forget the Jet fueld melted them beams so perfect that when it collapsed almost like a perfect demolition 
Again Dumb and Dumber right


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> See your little foggy between the Ears Foggy lol prove to me they did land ??? and why have they not been there again ??? think about it would it be much safer to have a space station on the moons surface then some flimsy so called space station that when it needs repair???? it has to be fixed from the outside haha
> Seriously Yup USA went to the moon YET USA Cannot even launch a satellite 35,000 km with out Russian made rockets rings Hollow but Fuck yeah they went how for to the moon one way haha 239,000 miles ??? dumb n dumber you n bucky actually i bet you and poopy pants are the same people
> this just shows how people are brain washed
> I bet you believe the Terrorists took down the twin towers and lets not forget the Jet fueld melted them beams so perfect that when it collapsed almost like a perfect demolition
> Again Dumb and Dumber right


We are actually in agreement about the towers.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> See your little foggy between the Ears Foggy lol prove to me they did land ??? and why have they not been there again ??? think about it would it be much safer to have a space station on the moons surface then some flimsy so called space station that when it needs repair???? it has to be fixed from the outside haha
> Seriously Yup USA went to the moon YET USA Cannot even launch a satellite 35,000 km with out Russian made rockets rings Hollow but Fuck yeah they went how for to the moon one way haha 239,000 miles ??? dumb n dumber you n bucky actually i bet you and poopy pants are the same people
> this just shows how people are brain washed
> I bet you believe the Terrorists took down the twin towers and lets not forget the Jet fueld melted them beams so perfect that when it collapsed almost like a perfect demolition
> Again Dumb and Dumber right


So, holocaust denial, NASA moon landing hoax, conspiracy to make it look like the 9/11 attack took out the twin towers (who do you say actually did it?), what other conspiracy theories do you want to entertain me with?

You have three of Time Magazine's top ten. Here are a few others:

The JFK Assassination
9/11 Cover-Up
Area 51 and the Aliens
Paul Is Dead
Secret Societies Control the World
The Moon Landings Were Faked
Jesus and Mary Magdalene
Holocaust Revisionism
The CIA and AIDS
The Reptilian Elite
There is a good list here:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_conspiracy_theories

It fits your narcissistic personality that you think you have the special ability to recognize conspiracies all about you. Just like your pictures of that junk yard you live in. Why do you post them? Because all you see is your own greatness.

My favorite remark regarding one conspiracy theory is: If Ben Jonson didn't write Shakespere's plays, then who did?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> We are actually in agreement about the towers.


Everybody is allowed one nutty idea (sorry but that's what I think of this). Its the collection that 2A keeps trotting out that gives me a good laugh.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Everybody is allowed one nutty idea (sorry but that's what I think of this). Its the collection that 2A keeps trotting out that gives me a good laugh.


I don't claim to know what happened, but I'm convinced that it didn't happen the way that they say it did. Entirely too many inconsistencies.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> See your little foggy between the Ears Foggy lol prove to me they did land ??? and why have they not been there again ??? think about it would it be much safer to have a space station on the moons surface then some flimsy so called space station that when it needs repair???? it has to be fixed from the outside haha
> Seriously Yup USA went to the moon YET USA Cannot even launch a satellite 35,000 km with out Russian made rockets rings Hollow but Fuck yeah they went how for to the moon one way haha 239,000 miles ??? dumb n dumber you n bucky actually i bet you and poopy pants are the same people
> this just shows how people are brain washed
> I bet you believe the Terrorists took down the twin towers and lets not forget the Jet fueld melted them beams so perfect that when it collapsed almost like a perfect demolition
> Again Dumb and Dumber right


You have a very nice helmet. Does it double as a skull protector?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 5, 2016)

see4 said:


> You have a very nice helmet. Does it double as a skull protector?
> 
> View attachment 3624241


 TROLLS!!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> See your little foggy between the Ears Foggy lol prove to me they did land ??? and why have they not been there again ??? think about it would it be much safer to have a space station on the moons surface then some flimsy so called space station that when it needs repair???? it has to be fixed from the outside haha
> Seriously Yup USA went to the moon YET USA Cannot even launch a satellite 35,000 km with out Russian made rockets rings Hollow but Fuck yeah they went how for to the moon one way haha 239,000 miles ???


Besides from your child like response... Look up the Lunar Laser Ranging experiment. Moreover we still use Atlas V rockets to launch satellites, for example the Navy last year launched MUOS-3 from Cape Canaveral Air Force Station on an Atlas V. Also we didn't land on the moon just once, we did it multiple times - how ignorant are you?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Besides from your child like response... Look up the Lunar Laser Ranging experiment. Moreover we still use Atlas V rockets to launch satellites, for example the Navy last year launched MUOS-3 from Cape Canaveral Air Force Station on an Atlas V. Also we didn't land on the moon just once, we did it multiple times - how ignorant are you?


BS see another Dumb n dumber person that listens to media and being brain washed its all good buddy i know only in your mind USA is the highest TECH in the world there planes are better the missiles are better your intel is better and Even your soldiers are better haha
I know its the Pride thing right ???
And God forbid your Government and media would lie to you , and how would you feel if tomorrow USA announced that it was a big Hoax lets not forget THere been a lot of Hoaxs that Has come true in the past

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/06/22/why-does-the-usa-depend-on-russian-rockets-to-get-us-into-space.html

Truth is NASA, for its part, has no way of getting its American astronauts to and from the space station — or anywhere else in space, for that matter 
but you guys went to the moon haha i love this american thinking are you smarter then a 5th grader 
You sir are not


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> BS see another Dumb n dumber person that listens to media and being brain washed its all good buddy i know only in your mind USA is the highest TECH in the world there planes are better the missiles are better your intel is better and Even your soldiers are better haha
> I know its the Pride thing right ???
> And God forbid your Government and media would lie to you , and how would you feel if tomorrow USA announced that it was a big Hoax lets not forget THere been a lot of Hoaxs that Has come true in the past
> 
> ...


You are killing me sir. I laughed so hard I started crying. Please, do tell about your other conspiracy theories.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> BS see another Dumb n dumber person that listens to media and being brain washed its all good buddy i know only in your mind USA is the highest TECH in the world there planes are better the missiles are better your intel is better and Even your soldiers are better haha
> I know its the Pride thing right ???
> And God forbid your Government and media would lie to you , and how would you feel if tomorrow USA announced that it was a big Hoax lets not forget THere been a lot of Hoaxs that Has come true in the past
> 
> ...


We just retired the space shuttle, that's why we use Russian made rockets








But let's be real here, just like with any other batshit conspiracy theory, the people who believe them won't accept any amount of evidence to the contrary. All the evidence is fabricated, NASA is full of liars and con artists. It's not about what's true, it's about what makes them feel good. They think they're the only ones who _actually_ know the truth and that inflates their ego and makes them feel special


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

While SpaceX could be certified as early as this year, the Falcon 9 rocket is only capable of taking on medium-sized or smaller satellites, said Alan Estevez, the principal deputy under-secretary of defense for acquisition, technology and logistics.

It would take five to eight years to develop an American alternative to the Russian RD-180 engine, he estimated. But yup you went to the moon open your eyes appears your easy 8 years behind Russian Rocketry 
Keep thinking YO #1


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I don't claim to know what happened, but I'm convinced that it didn't happen the way that they say it did. Entirely too many inconsistencies.


I only know what I've read. I agree that the awesome magnitude of the disaster ought to be due to something more complex than two fully fueled jets crashing into the towers. To me, the conspiracy theories put forth are harder to believe than the official story. But you do have a valid point. Not 2A's full throated "reptiles took out the WTC" conspiracy.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

i know who is laughing i am at the stupidity of the people that think they went to the moon haha think about it what would cargo weight be to get off the ground of Apollo ,, back in 1969 haha YO buddy its 2016 and you still do not have a rocket to even get off the ground meat head what part do you not understand 
If anything that steel can of 1969 compared to light carbon fiber , and alloys of today  and still you cannot get off the fucking ground 
So keep thinking you went to the moon and i will keep thinking how fucked people can really be to think it happened It was on TV it surely happened 

just like this this was real https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> While SpaceX could be certified as early as this year, the Falcon 9 rocket is only capable of taking on medium-sized or smaller satellites, said Alan Estevez, the principal deputy under-secretary of defense for acquisition, technology and logistics.
> 
> It would take five to eight years to develop an American alternative to the Russian RD-180 engine, he estimated. But yup you went to the moon open your eyes appears your easy 8 years behind Russian Rocketry
> Keep thinking YO #1


 Well then you should have no problem telling everyone where the Saturn V that left,....went. It certainly left, you can`t say it did not.

Stop promoting Russian Rockets. They know little more if any more than the US.

China as you obviously don`t know, leads the world in Rocketry and has since the beginning. There is no comparison to China when it comes to rocketry.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I don't claim to know what happened, but I'm convinced that it didn't happen the way that they say it did. Entirely too many inconsistencies.



It happened the way they said and we saw, The towers were hit by large aircraft at high speeds. That`s common knowledge.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> BS see another Dumb n dumber person that listens to media and being brain washed its all good buddy i know only in your mind USA is the highest TECH in the world there planes are better the missiles are better your intel is better and Even your soldiers are better haha
> I know its the Pride thing right ???
> And God forbid your Government and media would lie to you , and how would you feel if tomorrow USA announced that it was a big Hoax lets not forget THere been a lot of Hoaxs that Has come true in the past
> 
> ...



You are straight up full of shit. That is all. Foreign stupidity will never Trump American thinking.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

RIP LEO you were a great movie star lol it was on TV has to be real Right


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> i know who is laughing i am at the stupidity of the people that think they went to the moon haha think about it what would cargo weight be to get off the ground of Apollo ,, back in 1969 haha YO buddy its 2016 and you still do not have a rocket to even get off the ground meat head what part do you not understand
> If anything that steel can of 1969 compared to light carbon fiber , and alloys of today and still you cannot get off the fucking ground
> So keep thinking you went to the moon and i will keep thinking how fucked people can really be to think it happened It was on TV it surely happened
> 
> just like this this was real https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


Like I said, there's no amount of evidence that will convince conspiracy theorists otherwise, wanna see?

What would you accept as evidence that we landed on the Moon?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Like I said, there's no amount of evidence that will convince conspiracy theorists otherwise, wanna see?
> 
> What would you accept as evidence that we landed on the Moon?


If we did it again. Here and now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If we did it again. Here and now.


You don't believe we landed on the Moon either?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It happened the way they said and we saw, The towers were hit by large aircraft at high speeds. That`s common knowledge.


Including the pentagon?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You don't believe we landed on the Moon either?


sorry I do believe it was propaganda. And I have a degree in aerospace. Not going to argue about it or even discuss it. You believe what you want. I will stick with what I know.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> sorry I do believe it was propaganda. And I have a degree in aerospace. Not going to argue about it or even discuss it. You believe what you want. I will stick with what I know.


So sure you won't even discuss it


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So sure you won't even discuss it


yup. Back on topic
Donald Trump is not winning


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

researching said:


> @bearkat42 I am curious. You don't seem to like white people and that is your right. But my question is regarding the black lives matter hashtag in your signature. Who do they matter to? I mean since black people kill more black people than anyone else and especially more than cops, does that mean black lives matter more to those that are not black? I agree that police violence towards all people needs to stop, but it's rather hypocritical that the whole black lives matter movement is run,organized, and spearheaded by the same race that kills more of its own people than any others. So once again who do #blacklivesmatter to?


Before I answer any of your questions, riddle me this: What have I ever said in here that would lead you to believe that I don't like white people? Or ar you just seeing what you want to see? Serious question.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> And I have a degree in aerospace


Doubt it.. if so you earned it before we landed on the moon.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Doubt it.. if so you earned it before we landed on the moon.


ok. Trump is not winning


----------



## researching (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Before I answer any of your questions, riddle me this: What have I ever said in here that would lead you to believe that I don't like white people? Or ar you just seeing what you want to see? Serious question.


First let me say I moved this to a conversation since it was off topic. I see your point. I may be wrong in that regard. If so, my apologies.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If we did it again. Here and now.



With photoshop,...today would be even harder to prove to the impossible.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Including the pentagon?



That was also hit by an aircraft at high speed.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> With photoshop,...today would be even harder to prove to the impossible.


actually you have the world taking notice. Not just two super powers, but again Trump is not winning


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

Last I heard here, he was way in the negative for likability. Not bad for a frontrunner with no political past.

Somebody will say some day where that Saturn V rocket went. Last seen leaving orbit, from the ground visual.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ok. Trump is not winning


Im curious as to what university gave you an "aerospace " degree or even what degree. Im interested in who taught you this theory or how you came about it. I know a few in the industry myself(mostly government and some contractors). I even know someone who worked on space x payload this last launch. I myself am not in the industry and don't know shit. So that's why I ask..


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

But hey everyone agree it was the terrorists that did the trade center Because they told us so right ???? and lets not forget the 1975 tower fire shold of brought her down then.
DID IT ????
All buildings and most bridges have what we call redundant design. If one component breaks, the whole thing will not come crashing down. I once worked on a high-rise in New York, for example, that had a nine-foot-high beam that had a crack all the way through one of the main beams in the basement. This was along the approach to the George Washington Bridge. They shored it up and kept traffic from using that area. 

Some people were concerned the building would fall down. The structural engineers knew it wouldn't, because the whole thing had an egg-crate-like construction. Or you can think of it as a net. If you lose one string on a net, yes, the net is weakened but the rest of the net still works. 

Truth is in time it will all come out


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Im curious as to what university gave you an "aerospace " degree or even what degree. Im interested in who taught you this theory or how you came about it. I know a few in the industry myself(mostly government and some contractors). I even know someone who worked on space x payload this last launch. I myself am not in the industry and don't know shit. So that's why I ask..


It's already been discussed here as to where I got my degree. you can used the search feature. I for one don't care what you think. I know what I know and you can believe what you want. If it makes you feel better, you can just believe I don't have BS in aerospace. Makes no difference to me what someone on the internet thinks of me.
Trump got crushed in Kansas


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It's already been discussed here as to where I got my degree. you can used the search feature. I for one don't care what you think. I know what I know and you can believe what you want. If it makes you feel better, you can just believe I don't have BS in aerospace. Makes no difference to me what someone on the internet thinks of me.
> Trump got crushed in Kansas


This makes me sad. Oh well. Good luck in the "industry"
Who cares about trump!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> This makes me sad. Oh well. Good luck in the "industry"
> Who cares about trump!


not in the "industry" anymore. I empty coins from machines and regulate.
You do realize this is a Trump thread...just saying


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It's already been discussed here as to where I got my degree. you can used the search feature. I for one don't care what you think. I know what I know and you can believe what you want. If it makes you feel better, you can just believe I don't have BS in aerospace. Makes no difference to me what someone on the internet thinks of me.
> Trump got crushed in Kansas



See, he can`t win them all, but that`s not the goal. You only need win enough.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> not in the "industry" anymore. I empty coins from machines and regulate.
> You do realize this is a Trump thread...just saying


I'm here for the Trump kooks. Trump doesn't stop in here. I love good laughs and foolishness


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> See, he can`t win them all, but that`s not the goal. You only need win enough.


Trump does not what to make this a brokered convention.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

And that is the real sad thing we will never know we are just puppets but if Your Government already has lied to you what makes you think the moon landing or 911 was anything different then one big lie 

Right now, looking under the hood of that expensive item called "government", we see a unified group of men and women who lied to send your children off to a war of conquest. Across this land there are thousands of families waking up to the knowledge that their sons and daughters were crippled and killed in Iraq for reasons other than what they were told.

First off, let's dispense with this crap about "Intelligence failures". An Intelligence Failure is when something is happening that you don't know about. You miss the evidence. Or you misinterpret the evidence you have.

But with regards to the claims about Iraq's weapons of mass destruction, there was no evidence to miss or misinterpret. There could not be, since in hindsight there were no weapons to leave traces of evidence with. The story about weapons of mass destruction was just made up, and fraudulently manufactured "proof" created to support that lie. The mere existence of Tony Blair's dossier, plagiarized from a student thesis, is proof not only that the claims of Iraq WMDs were lies, but were known and conscious lies. Had their been any real proof, it would have been shared immediately between the various war-mongers. There would have been no need for Tony Blair to concoct his discredited Dossier. But, what the public were offered were mislabeled and blurry photos, made up dossiers, and balloon inflators misidentified as mobile biological weapons laboratories (which the British government knew about since they had sold the balloon inflators to Iraq in the first place).

So, there was no "intelligence failure". There was no intelligence with which to fail. The whole crock about Iraqi WMDs was a made-up fiction.

The government lied.

While only a few people created the lie, mostly connected with the Pentagon's Office of Special Projects and presumably via the Israeli spies since discovered within, coordinated with the similar propaganda group working out of Ariel Sharon's office, the fact is that the entire United States Government and the mainstream media news departments all signed onto that lie with a will. Now, news pundits and some members of Congress have since taken the position they ohgollygeewhiz but they were taken in by the lies as well. But this is just another face-saving deception. There is such a thing as due diligence and checking facts; behaviors expected of both journalists and congresscritters. Months before the invasion of Iraq, internet web sites like this one, using easily available facts, had discredited the claims of Iraq's WMDs, exposed Tony Blair's plagiarized dossier, and correctly identified those trailers as the balloon inflators they were. It must be assumed that Congressional offices and media corporations with large staffs and huge budgets would have had an easy time finding the same facts that web sites operating on spare change were able to find. Therefore, going along with the lies about Iraq's weapons of mass destruction had to be an intentional act of will.

The government lied.

What does it mean to live under a government that lies to you?

Is the war just, moral, and necessary? You cannot know for certain under a government that lies to you.

Are taxes legal and fair? You cannot know for certain under a government that lies to you.

Is the public money being spent wholly on the public? You cannot know for certain under a government that lies to you.

Are you really free? You cannot know for certain under a government that lies to you.

Is life in this nation really better than anywhere else? You cannot know for certain under a government that lies to you.

When you live under a government that lies, you cannot know anything for certain about your lives. All you can know is what you are told. And, because of the lies about the Iraq WMDs, what we know we are told is what the government tells us to trick us into agreeing with whatever their own purpose happens to be. And if, whether you know it or not, are are doing what the government wants, even to the deaths of your own children, then you are a slave.

Americans are the most lied-to people on Earth. The global perception of the "Ugly American" isn't that we are ugly, but that we are so clueless about what is going on in the world, in particular the evils committed by the United States Government using our taxes and children behind our backs. Our government craps on other peoples' nations, while we are told that those people love us, sit up nights to admire us, and lead good moral lives so that when they die, their souls will go to America. And when we visit those countries where the US Government plays their covert games, our delusions run headlong into their reality, and feelings (and if we are lucky, little else) get hurt.

Baby sitters will often give their children a choice of whether to go to bed at 7:30 or at 8:00. The child will choose 8:00 and go to bed happy thinking that he or she had a choice. But the agenda of the baby sitter was to have the child in bed by 8:00 before the arrival of another guest at 8:30. The child has been tricked into doing what the baby sitter wanted, while thinking the choice was theirs. That is how mind control, or brainwashing works; by giving the target ONLY those facts which will lead them to conclude, seemingly of their own free will, that their only course of action was what the government wanted in the first place.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> But hey everyone agree it was the terrorists that did the trade center Because they told us so right ???? and lets not forget the 1975 tower fire shold of brought her down then.
> DID IT ????
> All buildings and most bridges have what we call redundant design. If one component breaks, the whole thing will not come crashing down. I once worked on a high-rise in New York, for example, that had a nine-foot-high beam that had a crack all the way through one of the main beams in the basement. This was along the approach to the George Washington Bridge. They shored it up and kept traffic from using that area.
> 
> ...



Maybe you are not up to par on what 3,500 degrees does to steel of any kind. The buildings turned themselves into foundry`s because of the fire and winds. Redundant design does not protect the building from missiles.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump does not what to make this a brokered convention.



Some things are just simply out of Trump`s hands. He is aware of it. He`ll be biting his nails on election day like the rest.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

That is what happened in Iraq. The public were all told by the government and media that Iraq had weapons of mass destruction that could be deployed in just 45 minutes. And, based on that claim and the absence of any facts to the contrary (except here on the internet) many Americans decided that the war was necessary and felt that had come to that decision of their own free will. In hindsight, of course, that decision was not of their own free will but was the desired outcome of the manufactured lies about Iraq. Those that doubted the lies at the start were dismissed with the assurance that the mainstream media, serving as a watchdog on government abuse, would expose lies if they existed. Again in hindsight, the media was working hand in glove to sell those very lies to the people whose taxes and children were spent on the sands of Iraq.

The Declaration of Independence declares the principle that government derive their just powers from the consent of the governed. I DO NOT GIVE MY CONSENT TO BE LIED TO, I don't know anyone who gives their consent to be lied to. Moreover, one cannot give consent to be lied to because one cannot know what one is consenting to. No court would enforce a contract where one party does not know the terms of the contract being agreed to.

The Constitution does not authorize the government to lie to We The People. The tenth amendment bars the government from presuming that right. When the government lies, it therefore acts unconstitutionally and illegally. A government that lies to the people breaks faith with the people, violates the contract between the government and the people under which the people consent to be governed. A government that lies to the people delegitimizes itself. A government that lies to the people ceases to be the lawful government of this land. Surely the lies used to initiate a war of conquest into another nation are the worst possible lies a government can commit against its own people. And with such a lie, the United States ceases to be a nation, and becomes a land under occupation by force.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Some things are just simply out of Trump`s hands. He is aware of it. He`ll be biting his nails on election day like the rest.


 LMAO fuck me here steel melts @ 2750 degrees Jet fuel AKA Kerosene only burns @ 800 degrees F 
keep thinking


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> LMAO fuck me here steel melts @ 2750 degrees Jet fuel AKA Kerosene only burns @ 800 degrees F
> keep thinking


There are video's of guy's bending steel with jet fuel.....you don't need to melt it, just soften it..


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Maybe you are not up to par on what 3,500 degrees does to steel of any kind. The buildings turned themselves into foundry`s because of the fire and winds. Redundant design does not protect the building from missiles.


*"World Trade Center 7:* With regard to the official account of the Twin Towers, the Commission ignored all of the problems, such as how fire could have caused steel-framed buildings to have collapsed, especially straight down, totally, and in virtual free fall, and also how ordinary building fires, even if ignited by jet fuel, could have caused steel to melt. *But the most anomalous omission about the World Trade Center was the fact that the Commission did not even mention the fact that World Trade Center 7, which was not hit by a plane, also collapsed, completely destroying itself."*

*-The Toronto 9-11 report*


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> That is what happened in Iraq. The public were all told by the government and media that Iraq had weapons of mass destruction that could be deployed in just 45 minutes. And, based on that claim and the absence of any facts to the contrary (except here on the internet) many Americans decided that the war was necessary and felt that had come to that decision of their own free will. In hindsight, of course, that decision was not of their own free will but was the desired outcome of the manufactured lies about Iraq. Those that doubted the lies at the start were dismissed with the assurance that the mainstream media, serving as a watchdog on government abuse, would expose lies if they existed. Again in hindsight, the media was working hand in glove to sell those very lies to the people whose taxes and children were spent on the sands of Iraq.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence declares the principle that government derive their just powers from the consent of the governed. I DO NOT GIVE MY CONSENT TO BE LIED TO, I don't know anyone who gives their consent to be lied to. Moreover, one cannot give consent to be lied to because one cannot know what one is consenting to. No court would enforce a contract where one party does not know the terms of the contract being agreed to.
> 
> The Constitution does not authorize the government to lie to We The People. The tenth amendment bars the government from presuming that right. When the government lies, it therefore acts unconstitutionally and illegally. A government that lies to the people breaks faith with the people, violates the contract between the government and the people under which the people consent to be governed. A government that lies to the people delegitimizes itself. A government that lies to the people ceases to be the lawful government of this land. Surely the lies used to initiate a war of conquest into another nation are the worst possible lies a government can commit against its own people. And with such a lie, the United States ceases to be a nation, and becomes a land under occupation by force.



Why should you care about ..."us" ?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Why should you care about ..."us" ?


I personally want you " gone" so I can get that drum set


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

Yup this looks bent right 911 tower pic look at the diagonal cut that surely is a natural event you think >>???? again truth can be right infront of a person but what main stream or government Says is true And no matter what that you believe it an no matter what you will stick to it being wht you think rather then take all the little evidence and piece it together 
and finally come to the conclusion that you were a fool to believe it in the first place 
Ask your self something there buddy why was all the metal gathered up and wisked off in such a manor by the Government as well why so many rescue people diagnosed with cancer and thousands of people on the streets that later died most importantly why was there radiation detected it is being said 911 was a nuclear event you think you would see ???? a small nuclear deep penetrating missile being dropped from a B1 bomber 60 - 70,000 feet your not going to see it missile let alone the jet


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> LMAO fuck me here steel melts @ 2750 degrees Jet fuel AKA Kerosene only burns @ 800 degrees F
> keep thinking



Place wind under the fire and you have the basic drive of a blast furnace. Foundries have been doing it for years and years. Unless you think it`s not windy on the 68th floor.
Steel melts at 27 but can be maintained in temperatures higher.

Diesel can burn at x temperature, shoot it out of a spray bottle and it will burn hotter. Put moving air under it and you get an even hotter burn.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

Explain this Radioactive fallout found by the U.S. Geological Survey in samples from 35 sites surrounding the WTC for nearly a mile. Other signs were the speed of the Towers disintegrations (8 to 10 seconds), the shock and blast waves, the pyroclastic main cloud, base-surges of street-level dust clouds, electromagnetic pulses (EMPs), upwellings of clouds from street gratings blocks away, the 2,800ºF heat under the WTC debris, and, possibly, the giveaway light-blue Cerenkov Radiation when the debris “pile” was cleared in mid-March. Add to all these signs, the molten metal in the footprints of WTC 1, 2, and 7 that for three months could not be extinguished by water or daily soil changes as it consumed concrete, steel, glass, office combustibles. The increasing incidence of radiation-only cancers from residents is another tell-tale sign of a nuclear “


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Place wind under the fire and you have the basic drive of a blast furnace. Foundries have been doing it for years and years. Unless you think it`s not windy on the 68th floor.
> Steel melts at 27 but can be maintained in temperatures higher.
> 
> Diesel can burn at x temperature, shoot it out of a spray bottle and it will burn hotter. Put moving air under it and you get an even hotter burn.


Your explanation for the difference in temperature between 800 degrees and 2750 degrees is wind?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yup this looks bent right 911 tower pic look at the diagonal cut that surely is a natural event you think >>???? again truth can be right infront of a person but what main stream or government Says is true And no matter what that you believe it an no matter what you will stick to it being wht you think rather then take all the little evidence and piece it together
> and finally come to the conclusion that you were a fool to believe it in the first place
> Ask your self something there buddy why was all the metal gathered up and wisked off in such a manor by the Government as well why so many rescue people diagnosed with cancer and thousands of people on the streets that later died most importantly why was there radiation detected it is being said 911 was a nuclear event you think you would see ???? a small nuclear deep penetrating missile being dropped from a B1 bomber 60 - 70,000 feet your not going to see it missile let alone the jet View attachment 3624380 View attachment 3624380



Unfortunately for your nuke theory, those temps vaporize matter,.. You will see a gravity bomb all the way if you had good glass. Gravity bombs reach terminal velocity and go no faster. Missiles shot out of planes leave smoke trail regardless of speed.
A Nuke Blast would leave a flash, and sonic boom, and a hole in the ground,...no tower, no debris, no bomb, no people,.. just a hole. The Towers are not tall enough to stop a hole in the ground from a Nuke Detonation.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

Every smoke detector, microwave, X-ray device in that building contains radioactive materials.


bearkat42 said:


> Your explanation for the difference in temperature between 800 degrees and 2750 degrees is wind?



Yes, blow on a camp fire to see exactly what I mean.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Every smoke detector, microwave, X-ray device in that building contains radioactive materials.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, blow on a camp fire to see exactly what I mean.


So blowing on a campfire more than triples the temperature? I'll have to try that, if I ever go camping. Not saying you're wrong, but that seems like complete bullshit.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I personally want you " gone" so I can get that drum set



Sonor didn`t sell many of these kits,...not a chance. Anniversary Phonics,...Not for sale.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So blowing on a campfire more than triples the temperature? I'll have to try that, if I ever go camping. Not saying you're wrong, but that seems like complete bullshit.



Turn a cut torch down and it`s just a hot flame, roast marshmellows,.... open the nozzle and let it out under pressure, cut steel.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 5, 2016)

Only the wind could blow over such a large fire up so high.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So blowing on a campfire more than triples the temperature? I'll have to try that, if I ever go camping. Not saying you're wrong, but that seems like complete bullshit.


one must go camping at least once every two years. My kids still love it to this day.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Sonor didn`t sell many of these kits,...not a chance. Anniversary Phonics,...Not for sale.


vintage. Don't blame ya


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

lol must of been a windy day haha i really would like to know how building 7 untouched went down haha must of been the wind


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> one must go camping at least once every two years. My kids still love it to this day.


I was a cub scout as a kid, but I can't remember ever actually going camping.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I was a cub scout as a kid, but I can't remember ever actually going camping.


One of the best vacations I take is when me and the family go camping. Pitch a tent and sleep out under the stars. No cell phones, no tv, no internet. Just sit a round a fire and talk and talk. We learn a lot about each other during those times...and have you ever smelled breakfast being cook outdoors. Nothing beats it. Yup camping, fishing, and the great outdoors. Best vacations every. Beats the fuck out of Disney World. IMO


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

_Reason is simple; it is not possible to get away from planet Earth, land on and take off from the Moon (or Mars) and later make a _*re-entry*_ and land on Earth again using a thin plate capsule -_* you are too heavy to start with and going too fast *_later and you will simply burn up as you cannot brake or reduce speed in the strong gravity field pulling you back to Earth. Same applies to any _*Shuttle*_ or Soyuz or _*SpaceX*_ Dragon capsule, if you visit the_*International Fake/Space Station*_._

*5.*_ All _*heat shields*_ protecting space crafts (capsules, shuttles, etc) and_*InterContinental Ballistic Missiles*_, ICBMs, at re-entries are useless. They just melt._

*6.*_ Therefore only >500 _*cosmo clowns*_(or rather paid cosmo prostitutes) have flown to the Moon or around Earth in space or visited the_*International Fake Station, IFS*_, orbiting Earth every 90 minutes. Astronots dying on their way to the _*IFS*_ are still alive on Earth._

*7.*_ Imagine when the US and European public finally find out that they have been fooled for more than 50 years by NAXA & Co ... and the _*European Spax Agency*_, EXA,... and _*media*_. Media will not do it. They will continue hiding the truth._

*8*. _The _*Virgin GalactiX*_ one hour in space is also a joke. It cannot ever return. Or this ESA _*RosettaX*_ hoax incl. _*gravity assist*kicks_ keeping some German/Swiss pseudo astrophysicists busy September/November 1993-2014. They found water at a comet in space 2014! The 5 December 2014 NAXA _*OrioX*_ spacecraft is also not real. Like the _*MessengeX*_ and _*Stardust*_spaceships. Or the _*strawberries*_ on the Moon. Or the latest, _*November 2015*_, _*Blue OrigiX*_ rocket trip to 93 500 m altitude. All is fantasy fakery!_


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> One of the best vacations I take is when me and the family go camping. Pitch a tent and sleep out under the stars. No cell phones, no tv, no internet. Just sit a round a fire and talk and talk. We learn a lot about each other during those times...and have you ever smelled breakfast being cook outdoors. Nothing beats it. Yup camping, fishing, and the great outdoors. Best vacations every. Beats the fuck out of Disney World. IMO


Hanging out with yur family and getting the he'll away from so-called civilization are some of the best times you can have.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> One of the best vacations I take is when me and the family go camping. Pitch a tent and sleep out under the stars. No cell phones, no tv, no internet. Just sit a round a fire and talk and talk. We learn a lot about each other during those times...and have you ever smelled breakfast being cook outdoors. Nothing beats it. Yup camping, fishing, and the great outdoors. Best vacations every. Beats the fuck out of Disney World. IMO


I'm with you on the fishing part. I love to fish (even though I don't eat fish). My daughter turns 19 next month, and it would be really interesting to see how she would respond to no cell phones, no tv, no internet. It would be well worth the trip to see her trying to "survive" without those things for a weekend.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Trump fans, already prepping that Nazi salute


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm with you on the fishing part. I love to fish (even though I don't eat fish). My daughter turns 19 next month, and it would be really interesting to see how she would respond to no cell phones, no tv, no internet. It would be well worth the trip to see her trying to "survive" without those things for a weekend.


lol. well my children have been going camping since they were young young ( like 5-6) so they know what to expect. My oldest still tries to make it with us on her summer college breaks if she can, she enjoys the "get away". 
Ok now why don't you eat fish ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Ok now why don't you eat fish ?


I don't like to say that I'm "vegan" because of all that it encompasses outside of just meal choices. So I'll just say that I maintain a "plant based" diet.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> That just shows how dum you are.Have you BEEN ASK TO BE A SPEAKER FOR KY,YET I have and can prove it so fuck off.


ok. Just learn how to write, so that you don't appear to be an illiterate fool.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> LMAO fuck me here steel melts @ 2750 degrees Jet fuel AKA Kerosene only burns @ 800 degrees F
> keep thinking







Wherein the most important clue is revealed to identify the culprit for downing the trade towers: Who dropped the deuce in the urinal?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> And that is the real sad thing we will never know we are just puppets but if Your Government already has lied to you what makes you think the moon landing or 911 was anything different then one big lie
> 
> Right now, looking under the hood of that expensive item called "government", we see a unified group of men and women who lied to send your children off to a war of conquest. Across this land there are thousands of families waking up to the knowledge that their sons and daughters were crippled and killed in Iraq for reasons other than what they were told.
> 
> ...







I just can't take conspiracy theories that require more than two or three people seriously. Nobody keeps secrets anymore.

But thanks for the laugh.


----------



## ky man (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ok. Just learn how to write, so that you don't appear to be an illiterate fool.


IAM NOT A ILLITERATE FOOL.And I don't have to wright nothing I will be a speker keep your eyes open, it most lickley will be on tv,if I decide to do it for the people here in ky,What the fuck have you dun to help any state get pot legal?FUCK school I went to WORK at 15.I guess your mom and pop bought you what ever you wounted for you sound spoiled,


----------



## TubePot (Mar 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I was a cub scout as a kid, but I can't remember ever actually going camping.


That explains it all right there.....


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

No body keeps secrets any more ??? well it was a secret until snow den blew everything out in the open ??? but to bad USA cannot get him you think haha . 
I mean really Snow den showed with out a doubt the ilegal game in the government


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

TubePot said:


> That explains it all right there.....


We are but a sum total of our experiences.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> IAM NOT A ILLITERATE FOOL.And I don't have to wright nothing I will be a speker keep your eyes open, it most lickley will be on tv,if I decide to do it for the people here in ky,What the fuck have you dun to help any state get pot legal?FUCK school I went to WORK at 15.I guess your mom and pop bought you what ever you wounted for you sound spoiled,


LOL..OMG. thanks for the laugh
If I read anything you wrote and you told me you smoked pot, I would ban pot smoking. No way you can be a grown ass person writing like this. I smell troll, but thanks for the laugh.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 5, 2016)

*LA election day votes, per my colleague @bycoffe: *
Cruz 40.9% 
Trump 40.5% 
Rubio 9.4% 
Kasich 6.8% 
*Note: a few precincts still outstanding.*

*-Nate Silver*


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> No body keeps secrets any more ??? well it was a secret until snow den blew everything out in the open ??? but to bad USA cannot get him you think haha .
> I mean really Snow den showed with out a doubt the ilegal game in the government


so, its not a secret any more is it? like I said....nobody keeps secrets anymore

A2, dumbshit, you just gave me your argument.

Snowden is one of the good guys. Well sort of. But I hope the US don't get him too.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> LOL..OMG. thanks for the laugh
> If I read anything you wrote and you told me you smoked pot, I would ban pot smoking. No way you can be a grown ass person writing like this. I smell troll, but thanks for the laugh.


I mean, KY, really? I mean it makes great sex lube but as a user name it kind of sucks.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> That just shows how dum you are.Have you BEEN ASK TO BE A SPEAKER FOR KY,YET I have and can prove it so fuck off.


Go Kentucky! That's what I'm talking about. Trump country right there buddy


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Your explanation for the difference in temperature between 800 degrees and 2750 degrees is wind?


It may sound unbelievable (in this case it does) but forced air does raise temps, I used acetylene torches on my job to braze copper pipe and would always switch to oxygen/acetylene rigs just to braze silver solder (which melts at over 800•).

But when turbo torches first came out you didn't need oxy/ace rigs anymore the handle and tip had air holes that allowed air to mix with high velocity acetylene to raise temps to 1500•.

Ever heard of a blast furnace, same shit. Blacksmiths use bellows to raise temps.

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2016)

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/louis-c-k-rips-donald-trump-in-epic-email-the-guy-is-hitler-20160305#ixzz423r1tPiP


Louis C.K. email on Trump


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> lol must of been a windy day haha i really would like to know how building 7 untouched went down haha must of been the wind


 What would you do with that knowledge ? If you knew or when you know ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I was a cub scout as a kid, but I can't remember ever actually going camping.



If you are an American, 45yrs+ and have not gone camping in the sticks,...you have a boring life, or have been in for a looooong time.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If you are an American, 45yrs+ and have not gone camping in the sticks,...you have a boring life, or have been in for a looooong time.


I'm 45, so yeah.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/louis-c-k-rips-donald-trump-in-epic-email-the-guy-is-hitler-20160305#ixzz423r1tPiP
> 
> 
> Louis C.K. email on Trump


Trump voters........


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm 45, so yeah.



How long did you do ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> How long did you do ?


Do what?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

By the time this election is over Mount Rushmore will have a new face. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> That is what happened in Iraq. The public were all told by the government and media that Iraq had weapons of mass destruction that could be deployed in just 45 minutes. And, based on that claim and the absence of any facts to the contrary (except here on the internet) many Americans decided that the war was necessary and felt that had come to that decision of their own free will. In hindsight, of course, that decision was not of their own free will but was the desired outcome of the manufactured lies about Iraq. Those that doubted the lies at the start were dismissed with the assurance that the mainstream media, serving as a watchdog on government abuse, would expose lies if they existed. Again in hindsight, the media was working hand in glove to sell those very lies to the people whose taxes and children were spent on the sands of Iraq.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence declares the principle that government derive their just powers from the consent of the governed. I DO NOT GIVE MY CONSENT TO BE LIED TO, I don't know anyone who gives their consent to be lied to. Moreover, one cannot give consent to be lied to because one cannot know what one is consenting to. No court would enforce a contract where one party does not know the terms of the contract being agreed to.
> 
> The Constitution does not authorize the government to lie to We The People. The tenth amendment bars the government from presuming that right. When the government lies, it therefore acts unconstitutionally and illegally. A government that lies to the people breaks faith with the people, violates the contract between the government and the people under which the people consent to be governed. A government that lies to the people delegitimizes itself. A government that lies to the people ceases to be the lawful government of this land. Surely the lies used to initiate a war of conquest into another nation are the worst possible lies a government can commit against its own people. And with such a lie, the United States ceases to be a nation, and becomes a land under occupation by force.


is this chapter 3 of your manifesto?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> By the time this election is over Mount Rushmore will have a new face. TRUMP!


hello, racist loser. how is your fat wife doing today?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hello, racist loser. how is your fat wife doing today?


You seem chipper today. Did you put your wife on a cheese diet? It would help with the clean up. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You seem chipper today. Did you put your wife on a cheese diet? It would help with the clean up. LOL TRUMP!


i see you are exhibiting the signs of mental decay yet again. i bet your family is talking about putting you in a home.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i see you are exhibiting the signs of mental decay yet again. i bet your family is talking about putting you in a home.


Another new house would be a whole lot better than that pile of shit that gets left for you to clean up everyday. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Another new house would be a whole lot better than that pile of shit that gets left for you to clean up everyday. LOL TRUMP!


you're not making any sense, or showing any understanding of what was just said.

no one is talking about a new house when they talk about "putting you up in a home", they are talking about getting you to a place where your deteriorating mental faculties will not pose such a burden on the rest of your family.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not making any sense, or showing any understanding of what was just said.
> 
> no one is talking about a new house when they talk about "putting you up in a home", they are talking about getting you to a place where your deteriorating mental faculties will not pose such a burden on the rest of your family.



I guess you are not getting it. When a family could just buy another home why pay rent? TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess you are not getting it. When a family could just buy another home why pay rent? TRUMP!


yep, they're gonna put you in a home.

you've fucking lost it.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

How can I be losing it , when we are winning. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Another new house would be a whole lot better than that pile of shit that gets left for you to clean up everyday. LOL TRUMP!


 LOL? idiot, your witless babbling isnt funny in the least. You're a loutish boob with a boner for another half wit. Trump is gonna need a suicide prevention intervention when he gets a sampling of what Americans other than cave dwellers feel for him.




“We are not electing an entertainer-in-chief. Showmanship is fun, but it is not the kind of leadership that will truly change America.” Christie


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> LOL? idiot, your witless babbling isnt funny in the least. You're a loutish boob with a boner for another half wit. Trump is gonna need a suicide prevention intervention when he gets a sampling of what Americans other than cave dwellers feel for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't want to pop your bubble , but I wasn't being funny. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

1600 or so delegates available.

1200 or so needed to "win".

845 or so awarded so far. 382 have gone to trump.

at this rate, it will be a brokered convention. needless to say. tronald dump has no chance at winning one of those.

LOL!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 1600 or so delegates available.
> 
> 1200 or so needed to "win".
> 
> ...


Sit back and enjoy the show poopy pants. We will just have to wait and see how close he gets. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, I don't want to pop your bubble , but I wasn't being funny. LOL TRUMP!


youre NEVER being funny your style is drooling clown not funny clown


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sit back and enjoy the show poopy pants. We will just have to wait and see how close he gets. TRUMP!


are you gonna cry when he loses?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Do what?



When did you get out ?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> youre NEVER being funny your style is drooling clown not funny clown
> View attachment 3624904


Who the hell cares what you think? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you gonna cry when he loses?


Well poopy pants, Are you going to shit yourself when he wins? TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Who the hell cares what you think? TRUMP!


Bro youve shown repeatedly your failure to apply any critical thought. Your "thought" are like watching an afterbirth.
The world vomits with sorrow at your ass hat clown hero. Trump is a disposable entertainer of the going extinct class. Your drooling grin is the best he is gonna get.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well poopy pants, Are you going to shit yourself when he wins? TRUMP!


he's not gonna win.

i'd be happy to wager on that, but i've seen you be a huge pussy when see4 tried to do the same with you.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 6, 2016)

No wonder America loses at everything I would not doubt 90 percent of american members on this site DO NOT EVEN VOTE Clowns like Buck , Testicles etc ,, 
Yes Trump is kicking it big time and all you fucking wankers are hating it You would rather let the country be run by the corrupt pricks that give truly little shit about you . That will continue to screw up your country
Truth is there is not much more to screw your Uranium is owned by RUSSIA , your land is owned by Chinese
You cannot even drill for oil and gas as the mineral rights were used to secure loans that your almost at the point of forfeiting 
You are worse then brain washed your a fucking ZOMBIE"S 
Trump does not rely on media he laughs at them Media like anyting else is a tool they tried to use it on Trump is back firing TRump gives a shit about media he mocks them 

Yes The elites are furious how the fuck can trump be winning and YES there fucking nervous that there going to lose there edge in control and political gains Its true 

And people like uncle Buck sreaming Raciest every fucking chance he gets 
You FUCKING BORING DUDE REALLY Same shit spews out of your mouth like fucking clock work 
Get over it USA is the biggest Raciest country in the fucking world your crying one minute that illegal are steeling your jobs , then in another min your crying about building a wall to keep them out ,
But then scream Racist lol 
USA has problems big Problems and its coming the elite know it and want to rape what remaining shit there is to sell,,, Again not giving one fucking shit about you Trump wins its all a new ball game he check mated them but for some your to stupid to see it 

But here is the real kicker your only crime is turning up for elections in embarrassing low Numbers That just goes to show your all talk no action


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro youve shown repeatedly your failure to apply any critical thought. Your "thought" are like watching an afterbirth.
> The world vomits with sorrow at your ass hat clown hero. Trump is a dispsable entertainer of the going extinct class. Your drooling grin is the best he is gonna get.


You act like you are worried about something? If you feel that way why are you so worried? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he's not gonna win.
> 
> i'd be happy to wager on that, but i've seen you be a huge pussy when see4 tried to do the same with you.


You need to have a bowl of wheaties and get some fiber before you shit your self. It might help with your courage also. lol TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 6, 2016)

Lil Marco


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Lil Marco



NEWS ALERT!

Li'l Marco ODs on pain meds. I hope he gets some help before it kills him. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> NEWS ALERT!
> 
> Li'l Marco ODs on pain meds. I hope he gets some help before it kills him. TRUMP!


Wow. I hope he gets help. Pain meds take a lot of lives. He should just smoke weed instead


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 6, 2016)

what do you think his first thing is to remove the legal MJ to out right ban it then secondly allow the MJ to come in from his native land you know perks of being up there and more money leaving USA then coming in . haha


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> When did you get out ?


Out of what, college? 1993.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Out of what, college? 1993.



You went to college and didn`t know if you blow on the ambers in the morning you get the fire going again ?

I meant,... When did they let you out ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> NEWS ALERT!
> 
> Li'l Marco ODs on pain meds. I hope he gets some help before it kills him. TRUMP!





Not GOP said:


> Wow. I hope he gets help. Pain meds take a lot of lives. He should just smoke weed instead





2ANONYMOUS said:


> what do you think his first thing is to remove the legal MJ to out right ban it then secondly allow the MJ to come in from his native land you know perks of being up there and more money leaving USA then coming in . haha


The three amigos finally made a video together


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The three amigos finally made a video together


Here have a tums. It will help with the heart burn. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Here have a tums. It will help with the heart burn. LOL TRUMP!


Do your grand-babies think you are senile ?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do your grand-babies think you are senile ?


I don't have any yet. How about you? TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You went to college and didn`t know if you blow on the ambers in the morning you get the fire going again ?
> 
> I meant,... When did they let you out ?


No, I didn't know that mere wind takes a flame from 800 degrees up to 2750 degrees. And I still don't. In fact, I'm calling bullshit. And what about building 7? YOU know, the one with no 2750 degree jet fuel?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You act like you are worried about something? If you feel that way why are you so worried? TRUMP!


Imbecile, you have no clue on how i feel or how I'm acting. 

I have 1 concern. Trump might go-off like your other bros do once he gets a fix on how America views him as a clueless, arrogant, stinking asshole. It would not be good if he hurt himself or others in response to the realization that this whole time he's been a sad joke.


----------



## rollyouron (Mar 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No, I didn't know that mere wind takes a flame from 800 degrees up to 2750 degrees. And I still don't. In fact, I'm calling bullshit. And what about building 7? YOU know, the one with no 2750 degree jet fuel?


I do know when the Highway Department is building a new road they push the trees into big piles, and set them on fire. When the fire get's going they put big fans blowing on the piles. I assume it does raise the temperature, but I don't know to what effect.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 6, 2016)

rollyouron said:


> I do know when the Highway Department is building a new road they push the trees into big piles, and set them on fire. When they they get going they put big fans blowing on the piles. I assume it does raise the temperature, but I don't know to what effect.


Are the trees made of steel?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> lol must of been a windy day haha i really would like to know how building 7 untouched went down haha must of been the wind


your shit screams desperate, semi literate critter. 9/11 conspiracy shit is right up your alley. Disenfranchised dopes try to cope with a world that cares not for their ass-backwards commitments.

The clot of angry, circle jerking creatures that you call family are going extinct. Look at the laughable POS that you knuckleheads view as a statesmen. The whole planet is sickened by the fact he has followers.


----------



## rollyouron (Mar 6, 2016)

No. Bearkat I've burned brush piles that melt glass bottles and melted metal fence post.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 6, 2016)

‘Girther’ Movement Demands Proof Of Trump’s Alleged D*ck

A new movement has sprung up following Donald Trump’s assertion that he is packing a giant schlong. It’s YUGGEEEE, he swears. This movement, aptly named after a movement demanding proof of Obama’s US Citizenship, is called the “Girther” movement.

http://freakoutnation.com/2016/03/girther-movement-demands-proof-of-trumps-alleged-dck/


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No, I didn't know that mere wind takes a flame from 800 degrees up to 2750 degrees. And I still don't. In fact, I'm calling bullshit. And what about building 7? YOU know, the one with no 2750 degree jet fuel?



Well it was a gigantic building with 3/4 jet full of fuel feeding it running downward of course, vented on four sides, not simply an amber in the fire pit. Plus it was way up in the sky.

A simple look at the smoke before collapse, is a good wind indicator.

It was a hot fire and besides, they are supposed to clear the buildings before they implode them. Before lunch on a busy day just don`t cut it.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Are the trees made of steel?


Your assuming that nothing in the building was highly flammable. ie carpet, ceiling tiles, cubicle walls, paper and who knows what else! Or some other of the construction materials could have been who knows. The only conspiracy is why the bush administration did nothing to stop it with some prior notice. The answer is they wanted war.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes acoustical ceiling tile is not combustible and to my understanding as per code on high rises all cubicles are fire resistant carpets SAME THING APPLIES PER CODE THAT IS WHY YOU SAW SO MUCH SMOKE AND NOT FLAME


----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yes acoustical ceiling tile is not combustible and to my understanding as per code on high rises all cubicles are fire resistant carpets SAME THING APPLIES PER CODE THAT IS WHY YOU SAW SO MUCH SMOKE AND NOT FLAME


LOL "to your understanding" meaning what you fucking lout.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> LOL "to your understanding" meaning what you fucking lout.


Which part of England are you from?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 6, 2016)

1. I welcome commentary from those who lived or worked within the blast/damage zone and have something to substantiate their claim. It is very important to discover and see evidence of melted metal in buildings between the WTC and damaged vehicle locations.

2. Destroyed computers, radios and televisions electronics from an EMP pulse are important evidence to support the theory. This was only briefly mentioned in the article. It is not currently known whether an EMP was present in conjunction with a magnetic pulse.
If you have a destroyed piece of equipment from that day you can contact me about where to ship it. I'll analyze it and give you a report on exactly what failed.

3. Seismological recordings are already on record showing another explosion occurred when at least one plane hit. This information was publicized years ago, and was probably the weapon that insured the building(s) would come down. If two such weapons detonated at exactly the same time, it may appear as one event on a seismological recording unless an interferometer method was employed using 2 or more recordings at distant locations.

4. There is an email spammer out on the web using data4science.net website to generate bulk spam emails (big surprise.) These emails do NOT originate at my webserver, and I'm receiving them as well. Our email server for the website does NOT have public bulk email software. Our webmaster wrote his own secure emailing program for the server that only sends out occasional newsletters to volunteers only. The program cannot be remotely activated. Kiddy-hackers easily mis-configure any number of bulk email programs and popular email programs such as Outlook Express, Eudora, etc... to put any person's name (or website) as the sender.

Data4science.net highly values the contributions of volunteers, and in no way would transmit spam to anyone.

5. The article is not meant to be the only possible explanation. The title cautiously states that it is only a POSSIBLE explanation. It is mainly intended to get people thinking about other events of that day. And based on the positive response I've received from many readers, it has accomplished that.

6. Using the images from another website may or may not have been a mistake. Some readers are certain that the two rows of vehicles in the parking lot shown were moved there. However, there isn't any photographic evidence to support this. Undisturbed dust UNDER the vehicles shows these vehicles were there all along since the collapse. For those who are sure they were moved, consider these facts: And if the vehicles were moved, would any tow truck driver go to the trouble to "sort" the vehicles in a such a way to move them to the parking lot shown, orienting them all the same way and grouping them according to damage? When there were hundreds of destroyed vehicles to be moved? Tow-truck and flat bed drivers are paid by the vehicle, and the more vehicles they move the more money they make. A totaled vehicle is still a total loss and not worth sorting.

7. My apologies for the typo about the definition of a Giga-watt that passed by me. 1 Giga-watt = 1,000 million watts.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TubePot (Mar 6, 2016)

Donald Trump answers the question: What is 2+2? 

"I have to say a lot of people have been asking this question. No, really. A lot of people come up to me and they ask me. They say, 'What's 2+2'? And I tell them look, we know what 2+2 is. We've had almost eight years of the worst kind of math you can imagine. Oh my God, I can't believe it. Addition and subtraction of the 1s the 2s and the 3s. It's terrible. It's just terrible. Look, if you want to know what 2+2 is, do you want to know what 2+2 is? I'll tell you. First of all the number 2, by the way, I love the number 2. It's probably my favorite number, no it is my favorite number. You know what, it's probably more like the number two but with a lot of zeros behind it. A lot. If I'm being honest, I mean, if I'm being honest. I like a lot of zeros. Except for Marco Rubio, now he's a zero that I don't like. Though, I probably shouldn't say that. He's a nice guy but he's like, '10101000101,' on and on, like that. He's like a computer! You know what I mean? He's like a computer. I don't know. I mean, you know. So, we have all these numbers, and we can add them and subtract them and add them. TIMES them even. Did you know that? We can times them OR divide them, they don't tell you that, and I'll tell you, no one is better at the order of operations than me. You wouldn't believe it. So, we're gonna be the best on 2+2, believe me."


----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Donald Trump answers the question: What is 2+2?
> 
> "I have to say a lot of people have been asking this question. No, really. A lot of people come up to me and they ask me. They say, 'What's 2+2'? And I tell them look, we know what 2+2 is. We've had almost eight years of the worst kind of math you can imagine. Oh my God, I can't believe it. Addition and subtraction of the 1s the 2s and the 3s. It's terrible. It's just terrible. Look, if you want to know what 2+2 is, do you want to know what 2+2 is? I'll tell you. First of all the number 2, by the way, I love the number 2. It's probably my favorite number, no it is my favorite number. You know what, it's probably more like the number two but with a lot of zeros behind it. A lot. If I'm being honest, I mean, if I'm being honest. I like a lot of zeros. Except for Marco Rubio, now he's a zero that I don't like. Though, I probably shouldn't say that. He's a nice guy but he's like, '10101000101,' on and on, like that. He's like a computer! You know what I mean? He's like a computer. I don't know. I mean, you know. So, we have all these numbers, and we can add them and subtract them and add them. TIMES them even. Did you know that? We can times them OR divide them, they don't tell you that, and I'll tell you, no one is better at the order of operations than me. You wouldn't believe it. So, we're gonna be the best on 2+2, believe me."


*is that a clone only strain?*


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Thanks!

That is a very talented group.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> 1. I welcome commentary from those who lived or worked within the blast/damage zone and have something to substantiate their claim. It is very important to discover and see evidence of melted metal in buildings between the WTC and damaged vehicle locations.
> 
> 2. Destroyed computers, radios and televisions electronics from an EMP pulse are important evidence to support the theory. This was only briefly mentioned in the article. It is not currently known whether an EMP was present in conjunction with a magnetic pulse.
> If you have a destroyed piece of equipment from that day you can contact me about where to ship it. I'll analyze it and give you a report on exactly what failed.
> ...



That's my seed collection with the pic. This is the day I went to meps at Fort Hamilton to get my revenge. Never did. Lols. I was a union carpenter local 3 Hudson county. I worked on jersey side of the Hudson building their skyline till 9/11. I worked closer to the area helping clean up for 2 weeks before I joined the military. I have more pics but won't be sharing any. I can tell you plenty people I work with saw that 2nd plane fly right over before hitting the 2nd tower. No one I know who was there or near there believes these types of conspiracy theories.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3625236
> That's my seed collection with the pic. This is the day I went to meps at Fort Hamilton to get my revenge. Never did. Lols. I was a union carpenter local 3 Hudson county. I worked on jersey side of the Hudson building their skyline till 9/11. I worked closer to the area helping clean up for 2 weeks before I joined the military. I have more pics but won't be sharing any. I can tell you plenty people I work with saw that 2nd plane fly right over before hitting the 2nd tower. No one I know who was there or near there believes these types of conspiracy theories.


That pics a lil 2 weeks after 9/11 and it's still smoldering. Something must of been flammable.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Mar 6, 2016)

They was people from the town where I live and know personley.Working on top of a building and sean the first plane hit the wtc and they thought it was just a bad accident till they see the second plane hit the wtc and they got the hell of the building they was working on.the where pipefitters.ky


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here you go TWS........


----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Are they your cousins tws?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Seems like they moving to the words not the beat. You have to rock to the beat.
Guy died from Carbon monoxide poison. Him and 2 others fell asleep in a Bronco and went to sleep forever. Should have went to sleep in his bed. Drinking and not thinking


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 6, 2016)

IMO i think there is more then meets the Eye with 911 incident is it not ironic how digital money that is not real money after the 911 incident went for shit ,, recession hit and god forbid america's way of thinking is WAR = money but it back fired instead of getting out of recession you ate it up for 7 years truthfully speaking its still going on 
Lies Lies and more lies 
people tend to say well air mixed into the fuel created more heat 
And yes air mixture does in fact increase temps but lets look at the video what do we see Smoke meaning not much air is happening 
Cause if there was you would see massive Flames did we sure initial 
We been fooled folks seriously you think any Government would care about 6- 10,000 lifes to start a war what a better way to get people on your side by saying it was a terrorist attack and how fast it was blamed on Iraq ???


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Imbecile, you have no clue on how i feel or how I'm acting.
> 
> I have 1 concern. Trump might go-off like your other bros do once he gets a fix on how America views him as a clueless, arrogant, stinking asshole. It would not be good if he hurt himself or others in response to the realization that this whole time he's been a sad joke.


Sorry about your fucking luck. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> IMO i think there is more then meets the Eye with 911 incident is it not ironic how digital money that is not real money after the 911 incident went for shit ,, recession hit and god forbid america's way of thinking is WAR = money but it back fired instead of getting out of recession you ate it up for 7 years truthfully speaking its still going on
> Lies Lies and more lies
> people tend to say well air mixed into the fuel created more heat
> And yes air mixture does in fact increase temps but lets look at the video what do we see Smoke meaning not much air is happening
> ...


The trump thread is perfect for these imaginings of an idiot. They are as realistic as trumps political future.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Mar 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> TROLLS!!


Yes I agree, 2ANONYMOUS, is a troll.


----------



## ky man (Mar 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Seems like they moving to the words not the beat. You have to rock to the beat.
> Guy died from Carbon monoxide poison. Him and 2 others fell asleep in a Bronco and went to sleep forever. Should have went to sleep in his bed. Drinking and not thinking


THAT IS NOT the real buck wild people in those videows that had the TV SHOW and they was not drunk that knight they had onley 2 beers each then left the bar and went 4 WHELLING AND GOT STUCK so they just went to sleep and never woke up.but yes it was a red bronco and carbon monoxide was what killed them one was his cusen the other was his unceal..if I spelled it rite.They was also good people.that your talking shit about that you did not know.talk all you wount about them,iam dun and will not respond to this thread aney more and the also never did try to rap even on tv....ky.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3625367


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

ky man said:


> THAT IS NOT the real buck wild people in those videows that had the TV SHOW and they was not drunk that knight they had onley 2 beers each then left the bar and went 4 WHELLING AND GOT STUCK so they just went to sleep and never woke up.but yes it was a red bronco and carbon monoxide was what killed them one was his cusen the other was his unceal..if I spelled it rite.They was also good people.that your talking shit about that you did not know.talk all you wount about them,iam dun and will not respond to this thread aney more and the also never did try to rap even on tv....ky.


Yes him, his uncle and a friend did get drunk and decided to go mudding. They got stuck and went to sleep. They were in walking distance to his home. Drinking and not thinking makes you decide to just sleep in the car instead of walking the fuck home. Remember blocked tail pipe could force carbon monoxide poison into your car. Thanks for not replying back. Your writing tonight would give me a headache.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Why are the Liberals and Dems of RIU such hate mongers and allowed to personally attack other members on a daily basis and protected by Admin ?
When in turn they are exact by products of what they preach.
The chickens have come home to roost.
It must suck to get up every morning and be so filled with hate for other people.
A cancer to RIU.
TWS


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3625436


Damn, he looks good standing on that Long Lasting, Union built, US Subsidized Engine.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Mar 7, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3625459


Trump is a doer. some make it and some don't. You will need more than a picture to list Trumps successes. TRUMP!


----------



## Rrog (Mar 7, 2016)

It's good that he's finally being seen as the asshole he really is.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 7, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

One hour to go. Enjoy, TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-concord-nc-3-7-16/


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why are the Liberals and Dems of RIU such hate mongers and allowed to personally attack other members on a daily basis and protected by Admin ?
> When in turn they are exact by products of what they preach.
> The chickens have come home to roost.
> It must suck to get up every morning and be so filled with hate for other people.
> ...


It makes for delicious irony.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 7, 2016)

Look up how a kild


bearkat42 said:


> No, I didn't know that mere wind takes a flame from 800 degrees up to 2750 degrees. And I still don't. In fact, I'm calling bullshit. And what about building 7? YOU know, the one with no 2750 degree jet fuel?


Look up how a kiln works.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Look up how a kild
> 
> Look up how a kiln works.


A friend of mine here in Hawaii is a black smith and if he didn't use a fan to increase the temps there would be no black smithing. It simply wouldn't work without more air.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3625436



*Tastier than benghazi treats!*


----------



## testiclees (Mar 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is a doer. some make it and some don't. You will need more than a picture to list Trumps successes. TRUMP!


if by doer you mean privileged jack ass, soon to be psychotic depressive then ya


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 7, 2016)

neat pictures


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 7, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No, I didn't know that mere wind takes a flame from 800 degrees up to 2750 degrees. And I still don't. In fact, I'm calling bullshit. And what about building 7? YOU know, the one with no 2750 degree jet fuel?


Dude, the steel beams in WTC didn't have to melt to fail.

These curves show temperature at which a sample of steel will deform at a given load in the form of strain on the sample:





The deflection point on each curve shows where the steel test sample becomes plastic or "bendy" and can no longer support a load without failing. For example at 2% strain, the deflection point is at 400C.

That building was constructed to provide the most amount of inner open space possible. The floors were literally hung on a suspension system with a balanced but high load on each beam. When one or two of the beams failed, which would have happened when heated at or above 800 degrees C, the whole building collapsed pancake fashion. Once the collapse started, the structure failed and there was nothing to stop the collapse until everything reached the ground.

I know your mind is made up but if you want to learn more about why idjots like me think the best explanation is the official one, here is a good link: http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/a6384/debunking-911-myths-world-trade-center/

Regarding WTC7, I pulled this from the article linked above:
_Fire Storm: WTC 7 stands amid the rubble of the recently collapsed Twin Towers. Damaged by falling debris, the building then endures a fire that rages for hours. Experts say this combination, not a demolition-style implosion, led to the roofline "kink" that signals WTC 7's progressive collapse. _


----------



## testiclees (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why are the Liberals and Dems of RIU such hate mongers and allowed to personally attack other members on a daily basis and protected by Admin ?
> When in turn they are exact by products of what they preach.
> The chickens have come home to roost.
> It must suck to get up every morning and be so filled with hate for other people.
> ...


TW that sanctimonious rant is full of shit, but you are as eloquent as those louts who grunt to snoop dog music. All the moral absurdity is there too. Avowed racists appropriate black art and stomp it into it a cracker anthem of isolation and ignorance.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 7, 2016)

testiclees said:


> TW that sanctimonious rant is full of shit, but you are as eloquent as those louts who grunt to snoop dog music.
> 
> View attachment 3625696


You better hope that your Insurance provider doesn't go bankrupt before the election. Mine did last month. TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why are the Liberals and Dems of RIU such hate mongers and allowed to personally attack other members on a daily basis and protected by Admin ?
> When in turn they are exact by products of what they preach.
> The chickens have come home to roost.
> It must suck to get up every morning and be so filled with hate for other people.
> ...


----------



## testiclees (Mar 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You better hope that your Insurance provider doesn't go bankrupt before the election. Mine did last month. TRUMP!


??? No Shit!

The company that insures you Ronald Reagan stool collection? No worries. I dont collect that kind of crap.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 7, 2016)

Trump Helps Democrats As 9% Of Michigan GOP Will Vote For Clinton If Trump Wins

A poll of Michigan Republicans contained some devastating news for the GOP. If Donald Trump is the Republican nominee, 9% of Republican voters will vote for Hillary Clinton in November.

http://www.politicususa.com/2016/03/07/trump-helps-democrats-9-michigan-gop-vote-clinton-trump-wins.html


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 7, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump Helps Democrats As 9% Of Michigan GOP Will Vote For Clinton If Trump Wins
> 
> A poll of Michigan Republicans contained some devastating news for the GOP. If Donald Trump is the Republican nominee, 9% of Republican voters will vote for Hillary Clinton in November.
> 
> http://www.politicususa.com/2016/03/07/trump-helps-democrats-9-michigan-gop-vote-clinton-trump-wins.html


The only problem with that is this.




A pattern is starting to emerge that holds both promise and peril for Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump:

Trump does better in “open” primary contests where members of either party can vote, while Texas Sen. Ted Cruz tends to do better in "closed" contests limited only to registered Republicans.

The pattern could lend credence to Cruz’s claim that he’s the “consistent conservative” in the race, and continue to pose challenges for Trump as more closed contests – including the critical Florida primary – loom on the election calendar.

But if Trump indeed is being boosted by crossover voters, it suggests he’s a stronger general election candidate than Democrats give him credit for.

TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The only problem with that is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm voting Cruz. He seems to be catching up now. I want him to win, so he can go against Hillary. Cruz is for Jesus and Jesus just put in a bid to do repairs at my shops. Jesus has a pretty strong background on large appliance repairs


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 7, 2016)

*This is the EXACT moment when white supremacists were assaulting a young Black woman at the Donald Trump rally.*
*




*


----------



## testiclees (Mar 7, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *This is the EXACT moment when white supremacists were assaulting a young Black woman at the Donald Trump rally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 7, 2016)

His parents didn't teach him to not rile up the retards.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 7, 2016)

rollitup said:


> His parents didn't teach him to not rile up the retards.


Apparently, his parents WERE the retards.


----------



## Po boy (Mar 7, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Donald Trump answers the question: What is 2+2?
> 
> "I have to say a lot of people have been asking this question. No, really. A lot of people come up to me and they ask me. They say, 'What's 2+2'? And I tell them look, we know what 2+2 is. We've had almost eight years of the worst kind of math you can imagine. Oh my God, I can't believe it. Addition and subtraction of the 1s the 2s and the 3s. It's terrible. It's just terrible. Look, if you want to know what 2+2 is, do you want to know what 2+2 is? I'll tell you. First of all the number 2, by the way, I love the number 2. It's probably my favorite number, no it is my favorite number. You know what, it's probably more like the number two but with a lot of zeros behind it. A lot. If I'm being honest, I mean, if I'm being honest. I like a lot of zeros. Except for Marco Rubio, now he's a zero that I don't like. Though, I probably shouldn't say that. He's a nice guy but he's like, '10101000101,' on and on, like that. He's like a computer! You know what I mean? He's like a computer. I don't know. I mean, you know. So, we have all these numbers, and we can add them and subtract them and add them. TIMES them even. Did you know that? We can times them OR divide them, they don't tell you that, and I'll tell you, no one is better at the order of operations than me. You wouldn't believe it. So, we're gonna be the best on 2+2, believe me."



damn man, you sound just like t man. that's funny!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> It must suck to get up every morning and be so filled with hate for other people.


you would know, i guess, considering how much hatred you harbor for mexicans, gay people (who you call "fags"), women, and i'm gonna have to guess blacks too.

never seen anyone hate mexicans, gays and women, like you do, and not also hate black people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You better hope that your Insurance provider doesn't go bankrupt before the election. Mine did last month. TRUMP!


i bet your family just told you that because your old insurance doesn;t cover the home they are about to put your senile ass up in.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet your family just told you that because your old insurance doesn;t cover the home they are about to put your senile ass up in.


Hey poopy pants, My old insurance is definitely better than the bankrupt shit I have now. Thanks BarryO for nothing. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm voting Cruz. He seems to be catching up now. I want him to win, so he can go against Hillary. Cruz is for Jesus and Jesus just put in a bid to do repairs at my shops. Jesus has a pretty strong background on large appliance repairs


Good for you. I am sure it will all work out for the best. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 7, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-madison-ms-3-7-16/


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 7, 2016)

rollitup said:


> His parents didn't teach him to not rile up the retards.


Hi Rolli, Did that get you laughing again? TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP RALLY ALERT!


*Dude dont forget your rally outfit**




*@bearcat42's original joke
https://www.rollitup.org/t/this-is-why-i-hate-the-gop.901219/page-6#post-12383260


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants, My old insurance is definitely better than the bankrupt shit I have now. Thanks BarryO for nothing. TRUMP!


Then why did you change. Obamacare didn't affect my insurance at all.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

*Donald Trump's ex-wife once said Trump kept a book of Hitler's speeches by his bed*

According to a 1990 Vanity Fairinterview, Ivana Trump once told her lawyer Michael Kennedy that her husband, real-estate mogul Donald Trump, now a leading Republican presidential candidate, kept a book of Hitler's speeches near his bed.

*http://www.businessinsider.com/donald-trumps-ex-wife-once-said-he-kept-a-book-of-hitlers-speeches-by-his-bed-2015-8*


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

*Trump cracks down on protesters*
*Loyalty oaths, plainclothes guards and new media restrictions deployed at recent rallies.*

Donald Trump’s rally here began with the candidate asking all attendees to raise their hands and take an oath to vote for him, while extended barriers cordoned off the press and plainclothes private intelligence officers scoured the crowd for protestors.

These new tactics, which the Trump campaign has introduced over the past week, represent refinements by Trump and his staff in their quest to control the atmosphere and message of his often unruly rallies. They come in the wake of an altercation between a photographer and a Secret Service agent at a Trump event, and at a time when the emboldened candidate has escalated confrontations with protesters, leaving his podium to stare them down at his two most recent rallies and repeatedly lamenting that his supporters cannot retaliate against them.

*http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/donald-trump-rally-protester-crack-down-220407#ixzz42HAEzsrO*


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Good for you. I am sure it will all work out for the best. TRUMP!


When you watch Trump on TV or the PC, do you raise your hand and take the pledge each and every time ?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Then why did you change. Obamacare didn't affect my insurance at all.


Well, I didn't change providers. I was forced to change because of the ACA. Oregon had a program for no pre existing condition people and it was called OMIP " oregon medical insurance pool". Then they dumped the program for the ACA, and then the provider went bankrupt. Thanks BarryO. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When you watch Trump on TV or the PC, do you raise your hand and take the pledge each and every time ?


No need for that. Just a bowl of weed and a glass of ice water. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *Dude dont forget your rally outfit**
> 
> View attachment 3626191
> 
> ...


Why do you promote the democratic jump suit? Its more like a democratic dunce cap. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Donald Trump is mainstreaming bigotry

Kids mimic the adults around them.

Children who are raised by kind and compassionate adults and are constantly exposed to positive people in the world tend to parrot those wonderful traits.

On the contrary, kids who are surrounded by overt hate, bigotry, and overall mean-spiritedness will reflect this very ugliness in their own daily lives.

http://m.nydailynews.com/news/politics/king-donald-trump-mainstreaming-bigotry-article-1.2556516?utm_content=buffera74f7&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 8, 2016)

TRUMP PRESS CONFERENCE ALERT!

6:00 pm PST. Enjoy

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-press-conference-from-jupiter-fl-3-8-16/


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 8, 2016)

TRUMP SUPPORT GROWS!


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Donald Trump is mainstreaming bigotry
> 
> Kids mimic the adults around them.
> 
> ...


I bet yur kids are some mean miserable assholes then


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2016)

Bearkats kids will grow up to be smarter and more respectful than you, clearly.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Bearkats kids will grow up to be smarter and more respectful than you, clearly.


Yes I'm sure they will, listening to their father continually bitching about whitey and cops and how oppressed they are. lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I bet yur kids are some mean miserable assholes then


When you're caught in a viscous cycle of being too stupid to realize how stupid you are.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Yes I'm sure they will, listening to their father continually bitching about whitey and cops and how oppressed they are. lol


Show me where I've been wrong.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Yes I'm sure they will, listening to their father continually bitching about whitey and cops and how oppressed they are. lol


In my opinion Bearkat is as white as poopy pants. Just a character for BLM. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> In my opinion Bearkat is as white as poopy pants. Just a character for BLM. TRUMP!


No you don't.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

Your wrong by telling yur children that just because of their skin color they will not be treated equally or fairly. Saying that stuff to a young impressionable mind engrains that thought pattern for life and does nothing but handicap them.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Your wrong by telling yur children that just because of their skin color they will not be treated equally or fairly. Saying that stuff to a young impressionable mind engrains that thought pattern for life and does nothing but handicap them.


So I should lie to them?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No you don't.


Yes I did! TRUMP!


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So I should lie to them?


U should be teaching them that they have the same opportunity in life as everyone else but they have to earn it.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> U should be teaching them that they have the same opportunity in life as everyone else but they have to earn it.


But they don't.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No need for that. Just a bowl of weed and a glass of ice water. TRUMP!


Trump will be very disappointed in you. Do you want to disappoint your hero


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> But they don't.


And with u pounding that mindset into them they never will, they will become bigoted, miserable people like yourself unfortunately, just what our country needs.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat, don't try too hard to argue with ignorance.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> And with u pounding that mindset into them they never will, they will become bigoted, miserable people like yourself unfortunately, just what our country needs.


Yeah, this whole "America is racist" thing is my fault.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> In my opinion Bearkat is as white as poopy pants. Just a character for BLM. TRUMP!





Kasuti said:


> U should be teaching them that they have the same opportunity in life as everyone else but they have to earn it.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> U should be teaching them that they have the same opportunity in life as everyone else but they have to earn it.


were you hatched out of nitro's reagan stool collection?


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yeah, this whole "America is racist" thing is my fault.


U keep teaching yur kids they're at a disadvantage because of just the color of their skin and they will be all they're lives because of no-one but you.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> were you hatched out of nitro's reagan stool collection?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626483


U sound like a very intelligent person.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> U keep teaching yur kids they're at a disadvantage because of just the color of their skin and they will be all they're lives because of no-one but you.


"U sound like a very intelligent person." you're an imbecile criticizing my intelligence. That's as rich as you explaining how things are for black people. You're out of your depth here donley.


first off post an intelligible statement. Nothing screams racist asshole louder than a borderline illiterate lecturing people of a different race.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> U keep teaching yur kids they're at a disadvantage because of just the color of their skin and they will be all they're lives because of no-one but you.


They have eyes. If America was this great race-neutral utopia that you apparently believe it to be, Donald Trump wouldn't get 10 votes. Yet he's about to be the Republican nominee for the presidency of the United States.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> first off post an intelligible statement. Nothing screams racist asshole louder than an illiterate lecturing people of a different race.


If I was some kind of racist I would have no problem saying it. All yur friend does is lecture people on how racist they are so what does that make him?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> U keep teaching yur kids they're at a disadvantage because of just the color of their skin and they will be all they're lives because of no-one but you.


 clueless jack ass


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> If I was some kind of racist I would have no problem saying it. All yur friend does is lecture people on how racist they are so what does that make him?


your screaming it loud and clear idiot. Go away, youre fucking dumber than nitro.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> They have eyes. If America was this great race-neutral utopia that you apparently believe it to be, Donald Trump wouldn't get 10 votes. Yet he's about to be the Republican nominee for the presidency of the United States.


You're right they have eyes, so let them decide for themselves what kind of country they live in, don't distort they're vision.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3626481


You are going to wear yourself out, and the racist card is already worn out. Good luck. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You're right they have eyes, so let them decide for themselves what kind of country they live in, don't distort they're vision.


That would make me a very irresponsible parent, and I take my parenting duties very seriously.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3626489
> your screaming it loud and clear idiot. Go away, youre fucking dumber than nitro.


Like I said I have no problem stating who I am, I'm proud of who I am in fact, it sounds like yur not very happy with yourself though.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> U sound like a very intelligent person.


The funny part is he is trying to justify finishing high school. And they wonder why they can't find a good job. Who the hell would want to higher someone like that? TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You're right they have eyes, so let them decide for themselves what kind of country they live in, don't distort they're vision.


Is this how you want my kid(s) to grow up?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are going to wear yourself out, and the racist card is already worn out. Good luck. TRUMP!


Bro that card doesnt wear out thats why you are so fucking confused] and miserable. Trump will be trampled by his hateful ignorance and knuckle headed braggadocio


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That would make me a very irresponsible parent, and I take my parenting duties very seriously.


So do I. Every parent should because that is our job to help our children to set their goals higher than we did and be the best they can be.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Is this how you want my kid(s) to grow up?


I don't want my two to be like that! lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 8, 2016)

I was playing black jack last night and the guy next to me got dealt a black card right out of the shoot. For some reason he said, "did I win?". The banker replied, "black cards don't matter only black lives matter". Funny right?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> So do I. Every parent should because that is our job to help our children to set their goals higher than we did and be the best they can be.





Kasuti said:


> Like I said I have no problem stating who I am, I'm proud of who I am in fact, it sounds like yur not very happy with yourself though.


with your pride and communication skills you'd be qualified to breast feed nitro's mongrel puppies


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "U sound like a very intelligent person." you're an imbecile criticizing my intelligence. That's as rich as you explaining how things are for black people. You're out of your depth here donley.
> 
> 
> first off post an intelligible statement. Nothing screams racist asshole louder than a borderline illiterate lecturing people of a different race.


Then what gives u the right to call someone of a different race childish names which speaks volumes about yur level of maturity by the way.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I was playing black jack last night and the guy next to me got dealt a black card right out of the shoot. For some reason he said, "did I win?". The banker replied, "black cards don't matter only black lives matter". Funny right?


Corny


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> And they wonder why they can't find a good job


"And THEY wonder why THEY can't find a good job"

Tells me EVERYTHING I need to know about you.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Then what gives u the right to call someone of a different race childish names which speaks volumes about yur level of maturity by the way.


I have no clue of your race. Your intellect though is easy enough to criticize. Your lack of cogency, syntax, grammar etc gives me the right to point out youre an imbecile. As an imbecile you're hardly qualified as a judge of anyone's maturity level.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Your wrong by telling yur children that just because of their skin color they will not be treated equally or fairly. Saying that stuff to a young impressionable mind engrains that thought pattern for life and does nothing but handicap them.


Really? You say that Bearkat plays the victim card and is teaching his kids to do the same? I've seen Bearkat deal with a range of people on this site and through it all he's been able to talk openly to people that I would have simply put on ignore. Why do you think he does that? Do you think the person you describe would do that?


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I have no clue of your race. Your intellect though is easy enough to criticize. Your lack of cogency, syntax, grammar etc gives me the right to point out youre an imbecile. As an imbecile you're hardly qualified as a judge of anyone's maturity level.
> 
> View attachment 3626512


I only have a couple of years of college courses, but I have one helluva lot of common sense and life experience behind me. Thats what makes a person smart in the game of life. I don't see any of those traits in u by what u say


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Really? You say that Bearkat plays the victim card and is teaching his kids to do the same? I've seen Bearkat deal with a range of people on this site and through it all he's been able to talk openly to people that I would have simply put on ignore. Why do you think he does that? Do you think the person you describe would do that?


I think he likes to take his frustrations out on white people in general on this site.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I only have a couple of years of college courses, but I have one helluva lot of common sense and life experience behind me. Thats what makes a person smart in the game of life. I don't see any of those traits in u by what u say


The reason you don't see my " common sense and life experience" is because you are self absorbed and blinded by ignorance. Please don't breed. Or am i too late and youve already acquired lil Trump White power hats for your spawn?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I think he likes to take his frustrations out on white people in general on this site.


He doesn't. You might have that impression because you're a witless jack ass.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The reason you don't see my " common sense and life experience" is because you are self absorbed and blinded by ignorance. Please don't breed. Or am i too late and youve already acquired lil Trump White power hats for your spawn?
> 
> View attachment 3626529


Ignorant I s the last thing I am. As far as my children go, they are both strong, healthy blond haired, blue eyed children who wear the hat of white privilege like their father and mother.

Have a nice day.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Ignorant I s the last thing I am. As far as my children go, they are both strong, healthy blond haired, blue eyed children who wear the hat of white privilege like their father and mother.
> 
> Have a nice day.


 LOL the hats y'all wear are the caps of insecure, ignorant, struggleville asswipes. Your college credits were from what??? creation studies at Liberty U? 

LOL you crown your statement of critter like idiocy with the gaudy feather of racist cancer. You are a proud piece of ignorant shit. Arent you late for the aryan bro'hood rally?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I think he likes to take his frustrations out on white people in general on this site.


projection is about the worst way to estimate people. Your white pride is getting in the way.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> projection is about the worst way to estimate people. Your white pride is getting in the way.


@Kasuti
"blond haired, blue eyed children who wear the hat of white privilege like their father and mother." <--- this dude thinks its a privilege to be a struggling, ignorant, back woods racist. Straight up bro there is gonna be little room room left in USA for your kind of subhuman assholery


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @Kasuti
> "blond haired, blue eyed children who wear the hat of white privilege like their father and mother." <--- this dude thinks its a privilege to be a struggling, ignorant, back woods racist. Straight up bro there is gonna be little room room left in USA for your kind of subhuman assholery


As if being born white was some sort of accomplishment. "I'm proud to be white". Giving yourself an award for just showing up. LOL


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> As if being born white was some sort of accomplishment. "I'm proud to be white".* Giving yourself an award for just showing up*. LOL


that sounds like millennials....


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that sounds like millennials....


Exactly my point. Showing up and being given the trophy is about the weakest way to teach a human being resilience and resolve. Whether it is for a soccer game or less skin pigment, the outcome is the same. Entitled weak adults.


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks like the Trump campaign is losing steam fast. How does that make you feel nitro? Aren't you tired of always being wrong?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti is full of humus. Complete crock of manure. Now on ignore with the rest of the RIU miscreants.

He and his white trash kids


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Kasuti is full of humus. Complete crock of manure. Now on ignore with the rest of the RIU miscreants.
> 
> He and his white trash kids


wrong. Humus has value.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2016)

I stand corrected and apologize to humus everywhere.


----------



## korso845 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm glad his position is eroding so badly.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> "And THEY wonder why THEY can't find a good job"
> 
> Tells me EVERYTHING I need to know about you.


sounds alot like trump when he was saying he loves THE blacks and THE blacks love him.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I only have a couple of years of college courses,


i'll take "things that white trash racists might say" for $200, Mr. Trebek.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Kasuti is full of humus. Complete crock of manure. Now on ignore with the rest of the RIU miscreants.
> 
> He and his white trash kids


why does he shorten your to yur? this guy can't have that much going on that he's that busy to skip the "o"


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> sounds alot like trump when he was saying he loves THE blacks and THE blacks love him.


Yep, and pay close attention. He's starting to say "African Americans" instead of "the blacks" as he gets closer to the nomination.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Mar 8, 2016)

@Kasuti This is the type of thinking that characterizes this dying demographic of American culture
"Ignorant I s the last thing I am. As far as my children go, they are both strong, healthy blond haired, blue eyed children who wear the hat of white privilege like their father and mother.

Have a nice day."
Bro the hat of white privilege is a bloody, rusty fucking turd. Wear it proudly.
It's some creepy, shocking, backward and toxic shit @korso845. It wont take too long before most of these critters are extinct.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yep, and pay close attention. He's starting to say "African Americans" instead of "the blacks" as he gets closer to the nomination.


dagger!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants


has anyone else noticed that trump supporters are on the mental level of 4 year olds?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> has anyone else noticed that trump supporters are on the mental level of 4 year olds?


At least 4 year olds are going to grow out of it. So, no. They are on the level of 4 year old level retards without the upside. Does that make them retards?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2016)

korso845 said:


>


Trumpasaurus is going for the rim job on that elephant. Yuck


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Rolling , Rolling , Rolling .
Steak dinner anyone ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Bad lefties.



38 million in bad lies and 2 cents from the RIU monkey farm .


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

3 states today . Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Raise your hand if your vote is for Trump.
Lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Rolling , Rolling , Rolling .
> Steak dinner anyone ?
> 
> View attachment 3627136


No thank you. Considering this are from 2007. Fail


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Raise your hand if your vote is for Trump.
> Lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Mar 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Looks like the Trump campaign is losing steam fast. How does that make you feel nitro? Aren't you tired of always being wrong?


I haven't had time to check yet. Spent the night on an airplane. I will look up how he did in yesterdays primary. Stand by. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Looks like the Trump campaign is losing steam fast. How does that make you feel nitro? Aren't you tired of always being wrong?


Ok I looked it up and found this.



*SHOCK & AWE: Sanders edges Clinton in Mich.; Trump stays leader of GOP pack with 3 big victories*

So I am not sure what you are hearing about losing steam? It looks like Trump is crushing it! TRUMP!


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

" I love it when you call me Big Papa "


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

Trump’s campaign manager accused of manhandling female Breitbart reporter

The Trump campaign’s hostility to the press has reached such a fevered pitch, that a top campaign official tried to physically prevent a Breitbart reporter from doing her job.

Donald Trump campaign manager Corey Lewandowski is accused of forcibly grabbing Breitbart’s Michelle Fields as she attempted to ask Trump a question after his bizarre victory press conference in Jupiter, Florida, Tuesday night.

http://www.salon.com/2016/03/09/trumps_campaign_manager_accused_of_manhandling_female_breitbart_reporter/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump’s campaign manager accused of manhandling female Breitbart reporter
> 
> The Trump campaign’s hostility to the press has reached such a fevered pitch, that a top campaign official tried to physically prevent a Breitbart reporter from doing her job.
> 
> ...


You must dream and Jack off to the beat of the Trump drum.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> You must dream and Jack off to the beat of the Trump drum.


Nah, y'all just made the mistake of letting me learn how to read.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Nah, y'all just made the mistake of letting me learn how to read.


Now your agenda comes out. You just want people to feel sorry for your poor lonely ass and so in turn you call everyone a racist. Just like a few others known here.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Now your agenda comes out. You just want people to feel sorry for your poor lonely ass and so in turn you call everyone a racist. Just like a few others known here.


Don't feel sorry for me. I'm winning the game. But my life's mission is pissing racists off. You mad yet?


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Don't feel sorry for me. I'm winning the game. But my life's mission is pissing racists off. You mad yet?


 I don't,except the fact that your are truly pathetic


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't,except the fact that your are truly pathetic


Yeah, you're mad.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Mar 9, 2016)

So is this thread for or against Trump? I'm a little confused.


----------



## see4 (Mar 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Ok I looked it up and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Gosh, if Trump is "crushing it", Hillary must be totally annihilating it.

Trump has 37% of the delegates needed to win.
Hillary has 51% of the delegates needed to win.

Even if you were to split up Rubio's, Kasich's and Carson's votes to Drump, he'd still be at 45% of the delegates.

You must be a graduate of Trump University with your crazy math skills huh nitro? With it's A rating and all, right? Or is that just another one of Trumps many many lies?


----------



## see4 (Mar 9, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> So is this thread for or against Trump? I'm a little confused.


Yes.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> So is this thread for or against Trump? I'm a little confused.


Yes


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Yes.


Beat me to it!


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/03/suspect-in-mass-murder-of-4-people-in-kansas-city-caught-in-rural-missouri-is-illegal-immigrant/ just another dreamer willing to murder American people. Ice accidentally put the detainer to the wrong county jail. Bout time to rise up


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/03/suspect-in-mass-murder-of-4-people-in-kansas-city-caught-in-rural-missouri-is-illegal-immigrant/ just another dreamer willing to murder American people. Ice accidentally put the detainer to the wrong county jail. Bout time to rise up


Now, would you like a list of mass murderers who are American citizens?


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Now, would you like a list of mass murderers who are American citizens?


He's good, they're white they don't count. They're just mentally ill or something to him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Bad lefties.
> 
> View attachment 3627154
> 
> 38 million in bad lies and 2 cents from the RIU monkey farm .


why are you trying to convince us all that you are heterosexual? are you that insecure?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump’s campaign manager accused of manhandling female Breitbart reporter
> 
> The Trump campaign’s hostility to the press has reached such a fevered pitch, that a top campaign official tried to physically prevent a Breitbart reporter from doing her job.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your luck. Nobody gives a shit! TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 9, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> You know your mom wishes she got a fucking abortion. Notorious big


You are butthurt too easily. You are far too weak for this part of RIU. Stay in TnT where it's safe for thin skinned bitches like yourself.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3627441
> 
> View attachment 3627442
> 
> ...


Are you slobbering when you write ? It looks to me like we are winning. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Are you slobbering when you write ? It looks to me like we are winning. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Are you slobbering when you write ? It looks to me like we are winning. TRUMP!


The LAST "WINNER"


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3627566


A Trump closet voter. Right on, and nice sig. Crushing it, Fucking A. TRUMP!


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The LAST "WINNER"


Lol. I love how the more educated GOP avoid trump

I also love how he won't release his tax records. IRS says he's full of shit

I also love how he says his doctor describes him as in "astonishingly excellent" condition... for a fat bloated corpulent overfed face-makup-requiring fatass


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 9, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The LAST "WINNER"
> 
> View attachment 3627569


That guy just simply can't win anything. Your buddy had a lot better picture about winning. Sorry about your luck. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That guy just simply can't win anything. Your buddy had a lot better picture about winning. Sorry about your luck. TRUMP!


Former governor of Massachusetts, I guess he just magically got that office.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2016)

poof... you're governor!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 9, 2016)

The Fairy Mormon Godmother granted him that wish.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2016)

Mormons are some very strange people. Their land of Utah is odd as well.

One man's church is another man's cult.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 9, 2016)

magical mormon underwear to the rescue!! wonder if mittens is a boxer or brief guy?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Mormons are some very strange people. Their land of Utah is odd as well.
> 
> One man's church is another man's cult.


shhhhhh. the mormon prophet might hear you!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Former governor of Massachusetts, I guess he just magically got that office.


It had to be some kind of magic. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Lol. I love how the more educated GOP avoid trump
> 
> I also love how he won't release his tax records. IRS says he's full of shit
> 
> I also love how he says his doctor describes him as in "astonishingly excellent" condition... for a fat bloated corpulent overfed face-makup-requiring fatass


This is why he won't release his tax return.

*Report: Trump got tax break for those making under $500K*

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/272238-trump-qualified-for-state-tax-break-for-people-who-make


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2016)

He's a fucking crook. I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 9, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

Enjoy. On in 20 minutes 

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-fayetteville-nc-3-9-16/


----------



## korso845 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/03/suspect-in-mass-murder-of-4-people-in-kansas-city-caught-in-rural-missouri-is-illegal-immigrant/ just another dreamer willing to murder American people. Ice accidentally put the detainer to the wrong county jail. Bout time to rise up


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


I guess cutting christians heads off and cage drownings didn't make the cut?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

This Trump University case seems to be getting bigger and bigger. Drip Drip Drip


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

Trump Supporter Sucker-Punches Black Protester


----------



## korso845 (Mar 10, 2016)

You guys post videos like people give a fuck, nobody has time for that shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess cutting christians heads off and cage drownings didn't make the cut?


this type of inane paranoia is exactly why your family is sending you off to a home.


----------



## see4 (Mar 10, 2016)

korso845 said:


> You guys post videos like people give a fuck, nobody has time for that shit.


You are such a stooge. Obvious puppet is obvious.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump Supporter Sucker-Punches Black Protester


The man who allegedly sucker-punched a protester at a Donald Trump rally in North Carolina on Wednesday has been charged, local sources reported. The 78-year-old pony-tailed assailant, identified as John McGraw, was charged with assault and battery and disorderly conduct.

At one point, someone in the crowd allegedly shouted: “Go home, n*ggers.” Local media reports that there were a total of 17 interruptions at the campaign event.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 10, 2016)

korso845 said:


> You guys post videos like people give a fuck, nobody has time for that shit.


Yeah right! This from the guy who has posted 10 inane Trump memes or videos on Nitro Harley's profile page!

Ya just can't make this shit up!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump Supporter Sucker-Punches Black Protester



Fuck`n Willey Nelson. I love how they jump on the victim.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I love how they jump on the victim.


America...


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this type of inane paranoia is exactly why your family is sending you off to a home.


I don't think I need anymore homes right now. I have plenty. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

Trump praised by his butler


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 10, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah right! This from the guy who has posted 10 inane Trump memes or videos on Nitro Harley's profile page!
> 
> Ya just can't make this shit up!


Hi rolli, You like my profile page? Maybe we can be friends someday? Nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2016)

The new authoritarian right are showing exactly how committed their leader and they themselves are to free speech. This is not surprising to me. During a rally in Eugene Oregon for supporters of Bush Jr's second term, a protester was beaten before security could get there. The violent attitude towards free speech has only intensified after 8 years out of power in the White House.

*The Lurking Menace of a Trump Rally*
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/03/donald-trump-fayetteville/473169/

_An undercurrent of violence courses through Trump’s events, and his speeches—and in North Carolina, it erupted into the open._

_The Republican frontrunner made it through just four more sentences before the next one stood up. “Hello! Go home to mom.”
----------------------------------
That’s how it went through Trump’s rally in this military town, home to Fort Bragg, on Wednesday. At least 18 times during Trump’s speech, police came and plucked people out of the crowd, each time creating a large disturbance. The frequent disruptions added to an already charged atmosphere at the Crown Coliseum. In several recent nationally televised appearances at his resorts following election wins, Trump has seemed subdued—even “low energy,” to borrow an epithet. TheAP argues he’s moderating into a general-election candidate. But there was little of that on display Wednesday.

Just below the surface of a Trump rally runs an undercurrent of violence. There are few overt threats. But there are thousands of people who are deeply angry at the state of the nation, whose anger is being intensified by the speaker on stage._
-----------------------------------------
_
Trump encourages the crowd to vent its fury at the protestors. “See, in the good old days this didn’t use to happen, because they used to treat them very rough,” he said. “We’ve become very weak.” At least one supporter felt the same way:Videos shot at the event showed a man punching a protestor as he was removed. The puncher has been charged with assault._
_-------------------------------------
A few weeks ago, a Guardian journalist wrote, “Attending a Trump rally is a nervy thing for a journalist … It is quite a feeling to be among a crowd of thousands who would gladly tear you to pieces, given the right circumstances.” That’s not my impression. Yes, Trump always takes time to bash the media; in Fayetteville, he mocked photographers every time they swung their lenses around to snap the latest protestor removal. Several attendees gently scolded me over what they see as unfair coverage. But suggesting many of them wish to engage in direct violence against reporters gives them too little credit. They’re perfectly able to distinguish between an individual reporter and the press they loathe as a whole. Two recent moments of violence against journalists at Trump events have come at the hands of a Secret Service agent and Trump’s campaign manager, not attendees.
_
*Great, Trump supporters didn't beat a reporter, it was Trump's security team. That makes me feel so much better.*


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The new authoritarian right are showing exactly how committed their leader and they themselves are to free speech. This is not surprising to me. During a rally in Eugene Oregon for supporters of Bush Jr's second term, a protester was beaten before security could get there. The violent attitude towards free speech has only intensified after 8 years out of power in the White House.
> 
> *The Lurking Menace of a Trump Rally*
> http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/03/donald-trump-fayetteville/473169/
> ...


There was a place for protesters out side of the building. That way they wouldn't disturb the people that took to time to stand in line and wait for a chance to get in to see Trump. What ever happens to them being a menace is on them. They have a safe place outside, its that simple. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Trump Fan Who Punched Protester: ‘Next Time, We Might Have to Kill Him’*

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2016/03/10/trump-supporter-who-punched-protester-next-time-we-might-have-to-kill-him.html


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Trump Fan Who Punched Protester: ‘Next Time, We Might Have to Kill Him’*
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2016/03/10/trump-supporter-who-punched-protester-next-time-we-might-have-to-kill-him.html


Like I said, there is a roped off area for protesters outside the building. Its called a safe place. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Like I said, there is a roped off area for protesters outside the building. Its called a safe place. LOL TRUMP!


Maybe I can find a Trump supporter to punch me.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The new authoritarian right are showing exactly how committed their leader and they themselves are to free speech. This is not surprising to me. During a rally in Eugene Oregon for supporters of Bush Jr's second term, a protester was beaten before security could get there. The violent attitude towards free speech has only intensified after 8 years out of power in the White House.
> 
> *The Lurking Menace of a Trump Rally*
> http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/03/donald-trump-fayetteville/473169/
> ...



So all those Bill rally violence, is just par for the course ? Fighting at a Hillary protest is normal. When the media don`t show violence at Hillary gatherings,...you can`t comment on it. Don`t vote for those people.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Maybe I can find a Trump supporter to punch me.



Blacks and rules again.........


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Blacks and rules again.........


What rules?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> What rules?


 Exactly.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Exactly.


Lol.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Maybe I can find a Trump supporter to punch me.


I don't no? I am sure if you go looking for a fight , there would be no doubt you would find what you are looking for. It might be fun just hanging out at the front door. If I was you I would start at the front door, thats more than likely a for sure hook up. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't no? I am sure if you go looking for a fight , there would be no doubt you would find what you are looking for. It might be fun just hanging out at the front door. If I was you I would start at the front door, thats more than likely a for sure hook up. TRUMP!


Preferably one a little younger than 78, as I would hate to catch a charge.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't no? I am sure if you go looking for a fight , there would be no doubt you would find what you are looking for. It might be fun just hanging out at the front door. If I was you I would start at the front door, thats more than likely a for sure hook up. TRUMP!


Cou


Not GOP said:


> Trump praised by his butler


OH ya thats the type of material that validates the character of a man??? WORK IT IT'S ALL YOU GOT.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi rolli, You like my profile page? Maybe we can be friends someday? Nitro


Nitro he may be cheating on your biatch ass 


Not GOP said:


> Trump praised by his butler


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump praised by his butler



Yes he is a charmer of females .


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Cou
> 
> OH ya thats the type of material that validates the character of a man??? WORK IT IT'S ALL YOU GOT.
> 
> View attachment 3628424


If you keep blowing up my alerts to show me cartoons, you'll be going on ignore soon.
Show some substance, or go troll somebody else.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If you keep blowing up my alerts to show me cartoons, you'll be going on ignore soon.
> Show some substance, or go troll somebody else.


Pussy


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

*NITRO & CO*


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If you keep blowing up my alerts to show me cartoons, you'll be going on ignore soon.
> Show some substance, or go troll somebody else.



There are millions of cartoons vilifying that slimy fucking weasel...i got enough to go until he withdraws or does himself in


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If you keep blowing up my alerts to show me cartoons, you'll be going on ignore soon.
> Show some substance, or go troll somebody else.




Every cartoon is jammed with substance. With shit for brains it wont compute? duh


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

@Not GOP


----------



## TubePot (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Maybe I can find a Trump supporter to punch me.


Im not a Trump supporter but would gladly punch in the pie hole?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Im not a Trump supporter but would gladly punch in the pie hole?


Careful what you wish for my man. Actions have repercussions.


----------



## TubePot (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Careful what you wish for my man. Actions have repercussions.


LOL, you a coward...... Fact.....


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

TubePot said:


> LOL, you a coward...... Fact.....


Right, not gonna play the "who's tougher on the internet game" today. Sorry.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

TubePot said:


> LOL, you a coward...... Fact.....


You deduced that 'fact' how, khunt?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't think I need anymore homes right now. I have plenty. LOL TRUMP!


you are too far gone to even understand what it means to be sent to a home then. in that case, just enjoy the pretty landscaping and let the orderlies administer to you as needed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Im not a Trump supporter but would gladly punch in the pie hole?


that was not even a sentence. it wasn't a question either, despite your retarded punctuation.

all you managed to do there was validate the fact that bearkat is excellent at drawing out racists like you and that you cannot even speak your own language decently.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Maybe I can find a Trump supporter to punch me.


All you would need to do is act in real life like you act here and I am sure there would be more than one.

However, if they start it they should be charged with assault.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> All you would need to do is act in real life like you act here and I am sure there would be more than one.
> 
> However, if they start it they should be charged with assault.


your apathy is overwhelming.

if it were black ralliers punching white protesters, you'd be having a fucking conniption.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Nitro he may be cheating on your biatch assView attachment 3628428


Don't be so worried. It will be alright. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are too far gone to even understand what it means to be sent to a home then. in that case, just enjoy the pretty landscaping and let the orderlies administer to you as needed.



Your wife must of shit on the floor again. I feel for you poopy pants. Nobody should have to come home to that everyday. FUCK that must suck. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your wife must of shit on the floor again. I feel for you poopy pants. Nobody should have to come home to that everyday. FUCK that must suck. TRUMP!





nitro harley said:


> Don't be so worried. It will be alright. TRUMP!


Nitro you are king of the witless retort. Each of your posts sinking lower. Adding trump to close out each post is the gaudy pidgeon feather crowning your vomitous babbling.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Nitro you are king of the witless retort. Each of your posts sinking lower. Adding trump to close out each post is the gaudy pidgeon feather crowning your vomitous babbling.


I guess you are trying to impress me? TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess you are trying to impress me? TRUMP!


Not at all.

Someone calling you out as an idiot POS strikes you as an effort to impress? Is that the effect of pimple head syndrome? Or are you drunk on dog water?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 10, 2016)

A lot of ditch and switch going on across the country in favor of Trump.

PITTSBURGH (KDKA) – Nearly 46,000 Pennsylvania Democrats have switched to Republicans since the beginning of the year.

According to Penn Live, some experts attribute the mass exodus to Donald Trump.

There’s even a title for the movement. It’s called “Ditch and Switch” and calls for lifelong Democrats to abandon the party, register Republican, and help ensure Trump’s place in the general election.

Professor of Public Affairs at Franklin and Marshall College, Dr. G. Terry Madonna, tells the paper he has a theory behind the switch.

_“With the increase in support in exit polls for Trump among working class, blue-collar Democrats, it is my belief that these are people who fall into that genre,” said Madonna._

The numbers are similar in other states as well.

The paper says in Massachusetts, as many as 20,000 Democrats have gone from blue-to-red this year with Trump cited as a primary reason. And in Ohio, as many as 1,000 blue collar workers have promised to switch parties and vote for Trump.

Numbers show that some Republicans are also switching to the Democratic party, but nowhere near the numbers that are switching to Republican.

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2016/03/10/report-46000-pa-democrats-become-republicans-due-to-trump/


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

none


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> A lot of ditch and switch going on across the country in favor of Trump.
> 
> PITTSBURGH (KDKA) – Nearly 46,000 Pennsylvania Democrats have switched to Republicans since the beginning of the year.
> 
> ...


Yeah and Joe the Plumber was for real too.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Why would you want those "rights"? Serious question.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi rolli, You like my profile page? Maybe we can be friends someday? Nitro


Get off his jockstrap!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The new authoritarian right are showing exactly how committed their leader and they themselves are to free speech. This is not surprising to me. During a rally in Eugene Oregon for supporters of Bush Jr's second term, a protester was beaten before security could get there. The violent attitude towards free speech has only intensified after 8 years out of power in the White House.
> 
> *The Lurking Menace of a Trump Rally*
> http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/03/donald-trump-fayetteville/473169/
> ...


Trump rally's are the modern day KKK rally's!

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Trump rally's are the modern day KKK rally's!
> 
> B4L


Yep. His rallies allow these cowards to be themselves. I'd honestly be interesting is finding out the average income/education levels of those who actually attend. I'm willing to bet that both are on the lower end their respective scales. And these are the types of people who look at me and call me an "animal".


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 11, 2016)

I saw the video. At what point did security go after the white guy? 

All I saw was a black guy get sucker punched. Then security had the black guy on the ground.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 11, 2016)

Very memorable event

March out the young black guy

Old white fuck sucker punches the black guy while he's surrounded by white cops

Cops take down the black guy...


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

Bitch gets his dome rocked by old man at Trump rally


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I saw the video. At what point did security go after the white guy?
> 
> All I saw was a black guy get sucker punched. Then security had the black guy on the ground.


It's funny how that works.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bitch gets his dome rocked by old man at Trump rally


And you see this as a source of pride?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 11, 2016)

Typical trump supporter. Totally serious. He draws these people out of the cracks


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

Journalist who appears to be Rachel Maddow, gets bodyslammed by Trump's security guard


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Someone calling you out as an idiot POS strikes you as an effort to impress? Is that the effect of pimple head syndrome? Or are you drunk on dog water?
> 
> ...


Trump is crushing it. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 11, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Get off his jockstrap!
> 
> B4L


I like rolli. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Journalist who appears to be Rachel Maddow, gets bodyslammed by Trump's security guard


That dude had it coming spitting in a cops face yelling fuck you in an aggressive manner. Give him the fucking boot! TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That dude had it coming spitting in a cops face yelling fuck you in an aggressive manner. Give him the fucking boot! TRUMP!


That's a dude?! I think it might be an old, lesbian, femanist activist


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is crushing it. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Politics can change in one day. Trump by a land slide. imo TRUMP!


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


U might want to give buckwheat a hug this morning, he got his feelings hurt last night and needs a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

Democrats are the reason why Trump won Massachusetts. Tens of thousands in Pennsylvania have also switched over to support Trump. There are even reports that Democrats in Chicago plan to vote for him as well. This is the type of thing Republicans have been dreaming about for years.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Democrats are the reason why Trump won Massachusetts. Tens of thousands in Pennsylvania have also switched over to support Trump. There are even reports that Democrats in Chicago plan to vote for him as well. This is the type of thing Republicans have been dreaming about for years.


You forgot to cite the source *_KKK Buleten, struggleville chapter, junior intern, Not gop._


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Democrats are the reason why Trump won Massachusetts. Tens of thousands in Pennsylvania have also switched over to support Trump. There are even reports that Democrats in Chicago plan to vote for him as well. This is the type of thing Republicans have been dreaming about for years.


Trump won MA with Romney supports in a REPUBLICAN PRIMARY ELECTION.

Stop being ignorant.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

see4 said:


> Trump won MA with Romney supports in a REPUBLICAN PRIMARY ELECTION.
> 
> Stop being ignorant.


Why are you wrong all the time?
Familiar with the term "dropped party affiliation"?... for Trump

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/trackers/2016-03-01/massachusetts-democrats-flock-to-vote-trump-in-primary-pollster


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> U might want to give buckwheat a hug this morning, he got his feelings hurt last night and needs a shoulder to cry on.


Another I'll fated attempt at humor? Maybe you're just not built for this. Next time, before you type anything, look in the mirror and ask yourself "Am I going to come off sounding like a racist idiot if I post this?". Just think of the embarrassment you'd have saved if you'd done that this time.


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Why are you wrong all the time?
> Not familiar with the term "dropped party affiliation"?
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/trackers/2016-03-01/massachusetts-democrats-flock-to-vote-trump-in-primary-pollster


You should consider reading the sources you cite. Dumb-dumb.



The author of this Bloomberg "article" used creative integrity to spin it the way they saw it. When in reality it details that 20,000 voters in the Bay State have decided to be unaffiliated with a political party.

I will concede that Trump garnered a much higher turnout than past Republican candidates.

I will also guarantee that MA will not vote Trump in the general election.

I'm sorry I hurt your feelings by stating you were being ignorant. But the label is not nearly as bad as you think. You should consider learning what the word means before getting upset and lashing out.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Go back to school dumb ass.....


If only i could show my wit and schooling like you do!

Bro stick with emojis they dont shout witless bitch as loudly as your words.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

see4 said:


> You should consider reading the sources you cite. Dumb-dumb.
> 
> View attachment 3628887
> 
> ...


Trump owns Massachusetts. He will win that state in a tight race. Pennsylvania and New York too. Same with Michigan. Democrats have written off white working class male voters, and now they are looking for a party who represents them, and see Trump as the guy to do it.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Another I'll fated attempt at humor? Maybe you're just not built for this. Next time, before you type anything, look in the mirror and ask yourself "Am I going to come off sounding like a racist idiot if I post this?". Just think of the embarrassment you'd have saved if you'd done that this time.


I'm not racist just WHITE PRIVILEGED! This thread needed a white guy who doesn't give a fuck what minorities think, so here I am!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I'm not racist just WHITE PRIVILEGED! This thread needed a white guy who doesn't give a fuck what minorities think, so here I am!


And I'm sure that you probably believe this. You're just not smart enough to properly articulate it.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

Smart enough to not be oppressed every time I go out in public


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Smart enough to not be oppressed every time I go out in public


Still stupid when you go out in public though. So there's that.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

I feel so bad for minorities, everywhere they go whites are oppressing them, and cops are shooting them. So sad.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I feel so bad for minorities, everywhere they go whites are oppressing them, and cops are shooting them. So sad.


Until you realize that the one that you're lamely trying to insult makes more money than you.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


And with all this good news also comes a Democratically controlled senate.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Journalist who appears to be Rachel Maddow, gets bodyslammed by Trump's security guard


So after propositioning Buck last night and getting turned down, it seems that you switched this on to help you get your nut off.

a typical Republican Trump supporter.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

Ben Carson endorses Trump in Florida


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Ben Carson endorses Trump in Florida


Jerks like you say that Obama only got elected because he was black. Yet Carson couldn't collect enough votes to become dog catcher for the town of Ringling. This little fact doesn't slow down the illitererati from dishing racist shit on our President, however.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Ben Carson endorses Trump in Florida


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

Diamond and Silk continue to lead operation "ditch and switch"

http://www.inquisitr.com/2455907/diamond-and-silk-the-stump-for-trump-ladies-launch-ditch-and-switch-video/


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump owns Massachusetts. He will win that state in a tight race. Pennsylvania and New York too. Same with Michigan. Democrats have written off white working class male voters, and now they are looking for a party who represents them, and see Trump as the guy to do it.


Would you like to wager on that?


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump owns Massachusetts.


Trump received 311,313 votes in MA.

Sanders received nearly 585,000 votes in MA.

Clinton received 603,784 votes in MA.

Clinton received nearly twice as many votes in MA than Trump.

Stop being ignorant.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Until you realize that the one that you're lamely trying to insult makes more money than you.


So take all that money and move back to the motherland, it's so peaceful there and everyone is so prosperous, I'm sure u will feel more at home


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Democrats have written off white working class male voters


Your penis is impressively tiny.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

see4 said:


> Trump received 311,313 votes in MA.
> 
> Sanders received nearly 585,000 votes in MA.
> 
> ...


Trump got 49% of the vote in a 4 man race. Bernie only had 48% in a two pantsuit race


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> So take all that money and move back to the motherland, it's so peaceful there and everyone is so prosperous, I'm sure u will feel more at home


Your troll technique is very poor. Try harder.


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump got 49% of the vote in a 4 man race. Bernie only had 48% in a two pantsuit race


Thats percentage dumbass. Not actual vote count. Use your brain.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> So take all that money and move back to the motherland, it's so peaceful there and everyone is so prosperous, I'm sure u will feel more at home


If I leave, then who will be here to remind you of exactly how sorry your pathetic little racist life is?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump got 49% of the vote in a 4 man race. Bernie only had 48% in a two pantsuit race


Brilliant analysis. On a hot day, you are the kind of fool that starts a conversation with, "sure is hot". After that, people in the office look at the time and excuse themselves "to go to a meeting".


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

see4 said:


> Thats percentage dumbass. Not actual vote count. Use your brain.


Mass. will be in play if Trump is the nominee. No other Republican candidate has a better chance than he.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

Trump victories are implicitly tied into Mexico's risk models

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-11/trump-victory-implicitly-tied-into-mexico-risk-models-carstens


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> So take all that money and move back to the motherland, it's so peaceful there and everyone is so prosperous, I'm sure u will feel more at home


We don't want prosperous people to leave, also we don't want hard working people to leave. Wouldn't mind one bit if red state welfare queens like you found your way to the fatherland.


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Mass. will be in play if Trump is the nominee. No other Republican candidate has a better chance than he.


Sigh...

All votes for all Republican candidates in the primary were less than just the votes for Hillary.

By a matter of simply deduction, Hillary will get Bernie's votes, and Drump will get all the other Republican votes. Let's just say for argument's sake, Drump "steals" 20,000 Democrat voters, as you suggested earlier. That still leaves another 550,000 votes Drump will need to conjure up to even come close to winning MA.

Stop being ignorant.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

see4 said:


> Sigh...
> 
> All votes for all Republican candidates in the primary were less than just the votes for Hillary.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean, but the demographics have just recently begun to change. These things need time to evolve. When it becomes a two man race, it will be easier to get a better idea of how Trump will win Massachusetts and California. We are just going to have to wait a little bit longer


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Trump has about a 35% chance of winning MA. In the world of cancer, that's called terminal. And fittingly described, Trump, the cancer he is, has little chance of surviving a MA win.


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I understand what you mean, but the demographics have just recently begun to change. These things need time to evolve. When it becomes a two man race, it will be easier to get a better idea of how Trump will win Massachusetts and California. We are just going to have to wait a little bit longer


As I said earlier, and as I've proposed to old man nitro. Would you like to wager on that?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3629012
> Trump has about a 35% chance of winning MA. In the world of cancer, that's called terminal. And fittingly described, Trump, the cancer he is, has little chance of surviving a MA win.


The Boston marathon bomber has people thinking twice about flooding the state with Muslim refugees


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The Boston marathon bomber has people thinking twice about flooding the state with Muslim refugees


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We don't want prosperous people to leave, also we don't want hard working people to leave. Wouldn't mind one bit if red state welfare queens like you found your way to the fatherland.


I'm in the fatherland. U forget whitey controls this country and all others are just here to be oppressed by the bad white man. BAD WHITE MAN BAD!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I'm in the fatherland. U forget whitey controls this country and all others are just here to be oppressed by the bad white man. BAD WHITE MAN BAD!


When you're too stupid to realize that what you're saying is true.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> When you're too stupid to realize that what you're saying is true.


Yeah it is true, that's what's so funny


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I'm in the fatherland. U forget whitey controls this country and all others are just here to be oppressed by the bad white man. BAD WHITE MAN BAD!


No more fatherland for racist pigs. The fatherland disowns you. An African American is the president. A woman is probably going to be the next prez. Rich white man to be defeated and disgraced. White racists are marginalized low income lackeys or welfare queens. Your vision of white dominance in America is fading.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I'm in the fatherland. U forget whitey controls this country and all others are just here to be oppressed by the bad white man. BAD WHITE MAN BAD!


You are the stupifiest and slimiest pos ive seen here. White isnt an achievement you fucking albino weasel.

The stench coming off your post demonstrates you cant even control your bowels.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You are the stupifiest and slimiest pos ive seen here. White isnt an achievement you fucking albino weasel.


You're right. Being white isn't an achievement, its a blessing!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Call it what u want it's still a blessing!


Being white is alright. It's not so bad. You tell 'em bro


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Being white is alright. It's not so bad. You tell 'em bro


I fucking love who I am and the long, long history my family has in this country. My family has earned the right to be proud of who we are.


----------



## ky man (Mar 11, 2016)

I said it all along TRUMP will be next in the white house,wheather we like it or not.YES iam a reg, dem, but the truth is the truth just wait and see but if I was beating money mine would be on trump,wheather I like him or not.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I fucking love who I am and the long, long history my family has in this country. My family has earned the right to be proud of who we are.


That sounds a lot better than being a self-loathing racialist


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I understand what you mean, but the demographics have just recently begun to change. These things need time to evolve. When it becomes a two man race, it will be easier to get a better idea of how Trump will win Massachusetts and California. We are just going to have to wait a little bit longer


Too funny this. Trump wins California and Massachusets only if he turns the clock back to 1986 as in Orwell's '86. 

You are whistling past the graveyard, dude. Cool Try


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I fucking love who I am and the long, long history my family has in this country. My family has earned the right to be proud of who we are.


I agree completely.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> I said it all along TRUMP will be next in the white house,wheather we like it or not.YES iam a reg, dem, but the truth is the truth just wait and see but if I was beating money mine would be on trump,wheather I like him or not.


You should look into it. You get great odds, 3:1! If Trump wins, $100000 become $300000. Bet the farm and retire rich!
http://www.paddypower.com/bet/politics/other-politics/us-politics?ev_oc_grp_ids=791149


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I fucking love who I am and the long, long history my family has in this country. My family has earned the right to be proud of who we are.


Being proud of being born white is like giving yourself a trophy for just showing up. As in soccer tournaments where kids are given a trophy for being there. Getting a trophy for just showing up is the worst way to teach kids resilience and resolve. White pride is just another way of saying you are weak. No wonder most can't hold a good job. Cry babies too.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Being proud of being born white is like giving yourself a trophy for just showing up. As in soccer tournaments where kids are given a trophy for being there. Getting a trophy for just showing up is the worst way to teach kids resilience and resolve. White pride is just another way of saying you are weak. No wonder most can't hold a good job. Cry babies too.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I agree completely.


Kasuti family portrait damn kasuti you werent kidding

@Kasuti


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


I love life. U don't hear me constantly whining and bitching about everything imaginable like you grown pussies!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Call it what u want it's still a blessing!


Idiot its no blessing to be a jackass whose main point of pride is skin color. You are a cursed simpleton. Youre too fucking simple to grasp that you're a turd in a fishbowl of diarrhea.



Kasuti said:


> I love life. U don't hear me constantly whining and bitching about everything imaginable like you grown pussies!


I hear you uttering the simplest assholery that reveals you are stupider than shit. A fucking lout without a trace of wit, intellect or character is who loves life? Idiot, life isnt what takes place under a rock.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I love life. U don't hear me constantly whining and bitching about everything imaginable like you grown pussies!


Been hearing it from you in this thread. Trump = White Pride = Pussies


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Idiot its no blessing to be an idiot whose main point of pride is skin color. You are a cursed simpleton. Youre too fucking simple to grasp that you're a turd in fishbowl of diarrhea.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you uttering the simplest assholery that reveals you are stupider than shit. A fucking lout without a trace of wit, intellect or character is who loves life? Idiot, life isnt what takes place under a rock.


Now that all of u pussies are good and pissed off I'm gonna go have a cold beer and enjoy my white privilege.

Have a nice day!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I love life. U don't hear me constantly whining and bitching about everything imaginable like you grown pussies!


And after all of that, my life is still superior to yours. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Now that all of u pussies are good and pissed off I'm gonna go have a cold beer and enjoy my white privilege.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Dude im cracken up. Im astonished that an adult could be as wildly cluless as you demonstrate with every post. Its a wonder that somone so ignorant hasn't received a life changing wake up call. Its coming bro


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Now that all of u pussies are good and pissed off I'm gonna go have a cold beer and enjoy my white privilege.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Haaahaaahaaa. Another white pride pussy owned. Make some sandwiches and bring them to us bitch.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 11, 2016)

Theres nothing wrong with being proud of being white. If a black is proud to be black its allright. Same with asian and mexican, but oh no not a white man, thats just being racist. Gtfoh


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Being proud of being born white is like giving yourself a trophy for just showing up. As in soccer tournaments where kids are given a trophy for being there. Getting a trophy for just showing up is the worst way to teach kids resilience and resolve. White pride is just another way of saying you are weak. No wonder most can't hold a good job. Cry babies too.



So Black power and Black Pride are fine ? BETV and Mowtown or Hitsville are just what the NAACP ordered and got approved by the Black Congressional Caucus which proves White pride sucks. 

Dude, Stick to reading thermometers.

People hiding behind White Pride as a shield to throw racism around lost when they opened their mouth, they win when you open yours at them. But keep in mind, going around hiding behind Black Lives Matter so you can force your way into establishments, or rallies or disrupt traffic and the public,...is equally fucking stupid. And equally racist.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 11, 2016)

Some woukd even argue if it aint white it aint right


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Not GOP said:


>


What??? you fucking imbecile donkey.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Theres nothing wrong with being proud of being white. If a black is proud to be black its allright. Same with asian and mexican, but oh no not a white man, thats just being racist. Gtfoh


Pathetic lout if you need to be proud of your white skin you have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Some woukd even argue if it aint white it aint right


Some slime that lives under a steaming shitpile would grunt that. It's not an argument jackass.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So Black power and Black Pride are fine ? BETV and Mowtown or Hitsville are just what the NAACP ordered and got approved by the Black Congressional Caucus which proves White pride sucks.
> 
> Dude, Stick to reading thermometers.
> 
> People hiding behind White Pride as a shield to throw racism around lost when they opened their mouth, they win when you open yours at them. But keep in mind, going around hiding behind Black Lives Matter so you can force your way into establishments, or rallies or disrupt traffic and the public,...is equally fucking stupid. And equally racist.


I would explain it to you, but I just don't want to. Enjoy your white pride.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I would explain it to you, but I just don't want to. Enjoy your white pride.



No you wouldn`t, Don`t kid yourself. You can`t, there`s nothing to explain, Black prefix is OK White prefix is racist.
STFU with me being White Pride driven.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Now, now Guys. What did I tell you about teasing the rednecks from the deep South?

When you are surrounded by rednecks, it's all you know about, so you think that it's normal to be idiotic.

They don't know any better!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No you wouldn`t, Don`t kid yourself. You can`t, there`s nothing to explain, Black prefix is OK White prefix is racist.
> STFU with me being White Pride driven.


Let me guess, BET is racist too?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Let me guess, BET is racist too?



Is there a White TV station ? No, Wanna know why ? No. Everybody knows why.

So What is Black Entertainment TV ? Is whitey invited ? Imagine your heart rate when you find a White History channel on TV.

White pride,....racist

Black pride,...defense

Is that correct ? Care to let me in on the differences between Black this and White that ? You should be knocking Black pride as fast as White pride, but today, I saw your separation. It went that way.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> A hic, from Boston ? Can I expect name calling thugs as the norm from people such as you claim to be ? I wont call you names as I make talking to me a bad idea for you. Not once.


"such as i claim to be" wtf claim is that idiot?

"I wont call you names as I make talking to me a bad idea for you. Not once." wtf are you trying to utter slimeball1st?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Is there a White TV station ? No, Wanna know why ? No. Everybody knows why.
> 
> So What is Black Entertainment TV ? Is whitey invited ? Imagine your heart rate when you find a White History channel on TV.
> 
> ...


Bro with every post you're a neanderthal fucking ass clown. STFU you're an embasassment.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Is there a White TV station ?


ABC, NBC, CBS, & FOX for starters.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 11, 2016)

There is a family from Havana, with a boy named Marco. He is the young Messiah


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro with every post you're a neanderthal fucking ass clown. STFU you're an embasassment.


 Embasassment,....I didn`t even shoot yet. Nervous errors already ? If you start stuttering I sink ya twice.

Now tell me how much I care about what you think of me ? Don`t even use that round,...it`s, ...it`s,....it`s well it`s so youth.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> ABC, NBC, CBS, & FOX for starters.



I`m sorry, I can`t see the White prefix. Can you clear that up ? The Black Entertainment TV is clear, your examples are not.

Say so don`t count, just ask testicles.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m sorry, I can`t see the White prefix. Can you clear that up ? The Black Entertainment TV is clear, your examples are not.
> 
> Say so don`t count, just ask testicles.


So you're more hung up a the prefix than the nearly exclusively white programming? Got it.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Breitbart Staffers Believe Trump Has Given Money To Site For Favorable Coverage

Inside the most pro-Trump news outlet on the right, some employees say the billionaire candidate has provided financial backing in exchange for fawning headlines — a charge management strongly denies. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mckaycoppins/breitbart-staffers-believe-trump-has-given-money-to-site-for?utm_term=.qflo8DMgw#.lcgvBpo5O


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So you're more hung up a the prefix than the nearly exclusively white programming? Got it.



That`s exactly what you do when you read White pride,...get hung up on the prefix,...That`s all I needed to read from you to see double standards,...

You hate White people.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Breitbart Staffers Believe Trump Has Given Money To Site For Favorable Coverage
> 
> Inside the most pro-Trump news outlet on the right, some employees say the billionaire candidate has provided financial backing in exchange for fawning headlines — a charge management strongly denies.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mckaycoppins/breitbart-staffers-believe-trump-has-given-money-to-site-for?utm_term=.qflo8DMgw#.lcgvBpo5O


 Is that like when Democrats blocked Ma from seeing the Debate Hillary got crushed in ?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s exactly what you do when you read White pride,...get hung up on the prefix,...That`s all I needed to read from you to see double standards,...
> 
> You hate White people.


slime ball1st "I'll sink ya twice" wtf, juvenile half wit.
dudeyoure a backwards racist bitch. The only hate here is for ignorance and racism. Your idiot ass ticks both boxes. You're too stupid to acknowledge your thoughts are those of toxic, rejected losers.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> slime ball1st "I'll sink ya twice" wtf, juvenile half wit.
> dudeyoure a backwards racist bitch. The only hate here is for ignorance and racism. Your idiot ass ticks both boxes. You're too stupid to acknowledge your thoughts are those of toxic, rejected losers.


 It`s true, I`ll sink ya, bring ya back up, and sink you again, just to laugh at it. I like a good laugh and a angry E-foo champion to laugh at.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

After a good smoke of course.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s exactly what you do when you read White pride,...get hung up on the prefix,...That`s all I needed to read from you to see double standards,...
> 
> You hate White people.


You're really trying hard, I'll give you that.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s true, I`ll sink ya, bring ya back up, and sink you again, just to laugh at it. I like a good laugh and a angry E-foo champion to laugh at.


what type of idiot mumbling is that? bro you're a certified jack ass. You'll sink your cornichon in nitros or reds boi pussy. Is that what yore trying to communicate?not surprising that the stupidest, least educated fucks on riu are racist khunts servicing trumps 
Flaccid Wang.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> what type of idiot mumbling is that? bro you're a certified jack ass. You'll sink your cornichon in nitros or reds boi pussy. Is that what yore trying to communicate?not surprising that the stupidest, least educated fucks on riu are racist khunts servicing trumps
> Flaccid Wang.



Look at this post,...then think stupid or educated,...which fits best. Has nothing to do with me,...just what you posted.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 11, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Trump rally's are the modern day KKK rally's!
> 
> B4L


But with black people


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

That`s like me calling someone an idiat for something they spelt wrong. Testi.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Look at this post,...then think stupid or educated,...which fits best. Has nothing to do with me,...just what you posted.


Ya ok "sink me twice"? fucking numb skull


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Very memorable event
> 
> March out the young black guy
> 
> ...


The "old white guy" took down the black guy. The cops arrested the white guy. You people are such liars.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You're really trying hard, I'll give you that.



Are you really at a loss for words or you faking it ?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s like me calling someone an idiat for something they spelt wrong. Testi.


Bro you're an idiot because you're a man with the idiom and thoughts of a child.
A bigger concern is your raw ignorance and racism.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 11, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

Massive protest at rally. Heckler whack O mole. enjoy

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-chicago-il/


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ya ok "sink me twice"? fucking numb skull


Post #7008 is a hole you better start pumping out, because you wont fix it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro you're an idiot because you're a man with the idiom and thoughts of a child.
> A bigger concern is your raw ignorance and racism.



What`s the B for ?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP RALLY ALERT!
> 
> Massive protest at rally. Heckler whack O mole. enjoy
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-chicago-il/


as always dont forget your rally gear boys


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> What`s the B for ?


B for your brilliant retort. Fucking idiot


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

Why do two sentences show up when I quoted the only one there ?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Post #7008 is a hole you better start pumping out, because you wont fix it.


Bro you knowledge of holes begins and ends w being an asshole

"Why do two sentences show up when I quoted the only one there ?"

mysteries of the universe...straight up you're an imbecile


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> B for your brilliant retort. Fucking idiot



Thank you. Brilliant wont be in my description of you,...


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> as always dont forget your rally gear boys
> View attachment 3629297


You are not doing yourself any favors. That looks like a Black guy if you zoom in on the eye balls. Just a heads up before you pop. TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro you knowledge of holes begins and ends w being an asshole
> 
> "Why do two sentences show up when I quoted the only one there ?"
> 
> mysteries of the universe...straight up you're an imbecile



"you knowledge" ?

I love mysteries but also know why.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are not doing yourself any favors. That looks like a Black guy if you zoom in on the eye balls. Just a heads up before you pop. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3629300


Dude , you might want to take a break. You just posted a pic of another black man. You must be another paper packer. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Thank you. Brilliant wont be in my description of you,...


are you old enough to be here? Now im feeling a little worry that you might be a pre teen? You express yourself as if you are a child bewildered and angered by reality. Take some time for reflection you are not required to be an idiot pos.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Why do two sentences show up when I quoted the only one there ?


The poster edited the post between the time you clicked "reply" and when you clicked "post reply"


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Dude , you might want to take a break. You just posted a pic of another black man. You must be another paper packer. TRUMP!


Are you experiencing oxygen starvation? Help yourself bro, your gagging on that benghazi toy


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> are you old enough to be here? Now im feeling a little worry that you might be a pre teen? You express yourself as if you are a child bewildered and angered by reality. Take some time for reflection you are not required to be an idiot pos.View attachment 3629301


they say that when people get old enough, senility forces them to revert to a more childlike state. you can clearly see that happening with nitro.

hence why his family is gonna put him up in a home.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> are you old enough to be here? Now im feeling a little worry that you might be a pre teen? You express yourself as if you are a child bewildered and angered by reality. Take some time for reflection you are not required to be an idiot pos.View attachment 3629301



Start you sentence with a capital Letter, like an educated would, not like the preteen you accuse me of being.

I remember Woodstock,...Do you ?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> The poster edited the post between the time you clicked "reply" and when you clicked "post reply"


You're even brighter than slime ball first.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Are you experiencing oxygen starvation? Help yourself bro, your gagging on that benghazi toy


This is going to be a fun few months. TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they say that when people get old enough, senility forces them to revert to a more childlike state. you can clearly see that happening with nitro.
> 
> hence why his family is gonna put him up in a home.



I wish my parents bought me a home,...will you ?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Start you sentence with a capital Letter, like an educated would, not like the preteen you accuse me of being.
> 
> I remember Woodstock,...Do you ?



"like an educated would" ? you might remember woodstock but you forget you're an illiterate half wit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> This is going to be a fun few months. TRUMP!





OddBall1st said:


> I wish my parents bought me a home,...will you ?


it's gonna be hilarious when both of you are dead in about 4-6 years.

how does that feel on your end?

to me it is funny.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> The poster edited the post between the time you clicked "reply" and when you clicked "post reply"



Why would someone do that ? I know you know, but, Does the poster ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's gonna be hilarious when both of you are dead in about 4-6 years.
> 
> how does that feel on your end?
> 
> to me it is funny.



So make it a boat instead. Maybe I`ll sail away.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you really at a loss for words or you faking it ?


Yes


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I wish my parents bought me a home,...will you ?




Ill buy ya coloring book. BUT you must not masturbate with your crayons.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Start you sentence with a capital Letter, like an educated would, not like the preteen you accuse me of being.
> 
> I remember Woodstock,...Do you ?


Why would someone do that ? I know you know, but, Does the poster ? LOL you are a fucking riot of ignorance and cretinism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So make it a boat instead. Maybe I`ll sail away.


no, you will die within a few years because you are old, decrepit, and infirm.

how does that feel? knowing that you will die very soon?


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> I said it all along TRUMP will be next in the white house,wheather we like it or not.YES iam a reg, dem, but the truth is the truth just wait and see but if I was beating money mine would be on trump,wheather I like him or not.


I think you are probably right. I don't care for Trump myself, but I think odds are he will be our next President.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, you will die within a few years because you are old, decrepit, and infirm.
> 
> how does that feel? knowing that you will die very soon?


 I don`t fear death like you do. BTDT.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

It really aint no big deal boss.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Why would someone do that ? I know you know, but, Does the poster ?


The poster has no way of knowing you are replying until you actually post the reply. They may edit to correct spelling, expound on their statement, whatever.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2016)

Damn looks like they set it off in Chi town


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow. 353 pages of this? lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro with every post you're a neanderthal fucking ass clown. STFU you're an embasassment.
> View attachment 3629242


Says the homo with a dick in his avatar. How gay are you really? Like on a scale from 1 to 10, scratch that, are you as gay as uncle buck?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's gonna be hilarious when both of you are dead in about 4-6 years.
> 
> how does that feel on your end?
> 
> to me it is funny.


We are laughing with you poopy pants. It looks like the liberals have popped. If I was you I would get to a gun store while you can. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Wow. 353 pages of this? lol


 If our weed sucked, it`d be like reading High Times.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Why would someone do that ? I know you know, but, Does the poster ? LOL you are a fucking riot of ignorance and cretinism.



It`s an American thing so......


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Assholery is something you own. Dumber than fuck, complete lack of self awareness, child like frurstration and fear. You are the whole package....of idiot shit.



Yet you`re the one shouting off colorful metaphors. I still haven`t call you a name.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

Try it, it only takes brains, and makes the reading fun.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Try it, it only takes brains, and makes the reading fun.


Brains? Youre joking ass clown.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yet you`re the one shouting off colorful metaphors. I still haven`t call you a name.


What about your "colorful metaphor" , "sink ya twice"? It shows your rhetorical virtuosity and rapier like wit. Ouch


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The sculpture of hercules suggests "gay" to you? Know why? Your a closeted man bitch.
> Dude youre a clueless bitch of the highest magnitude. If my gear turns you on so be it.
> Gay has zero to do with the cowardly piece of ignorant shit you are known to be.
> 
> Fucking witless homophobe racist bitch.


 Couldn`t fit it all into the frame, Right ? It happens.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Brains? Youre joking ass clown.



See, lack of, generates this response, and I gave you the clue.....dude .......ellipses for buck.

I will credit you with better grammar skills than I, I`m actually proof reading.

Otherwise it would like be ..............nevermind.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

ellipses..................


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

Trump / Carson 2016



All lives matter.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

Last weekend I was in Atlantic City NJ.

Outside The Trump Taj Mahal I literally saw one legged homeless individuals, and many other homneless individuals (I bought the 1 legged guy a bunch of food, because he specifically asked for FOOD.)

And then I went into the Trump casino where there were probably over 100 glass/crystal chandlers that were beautiful.

Its unfortunate to me that somebody like Trump can sell his name to a building that disregards people in need who are forced to beg outside its doors...

I've cried 3-4 times over what happened, especially about the man who asked me to buy him FOOOOOOD outside of his casino; many homeless ask for money where they can buy anything; but this 1 legged black man asked for FOOOOOOOD.

#Drumpf.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Last weekend I was in Atlantic City NJ.
> 
> Outside The Trump Taj Mahal I literally saw one legged homeless individuals, and many other homneless individuals (I bought the 1 legged guy a bunch of food, because he specifically asked for FOOD.)
> 
> ...


Just like your president takes care of them and our Vets today.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just like your president takes care of them and our Vets .



Yup. don`t feed the bears.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just like your president takes care of them and our Vets .


Presidents are elected to do nothing.

The "establishment" (Quote Quote Quote fucking unquote Quote + Quote and a half) doesnt like change; obama ran on a platform of change.

Hillary? Little/no change.
Cruz? You don't wanna see his change... scurry
Rubio? > Cruz
Trump? Theres gonna be "change." For better or worse, shits gonna change
Bernie? (my personal fav) Similar to trump theres gonna be change.

Obama took plenty of money from large corps. He ran on a platform of "change' but was unable to SUFFICIENTLY pass a single thing he ran on.

I love people. I love the differences between people; and I think we should generally love on another for our differences. Of course there are individuals in the world whom through their ideology and actions it is inappropriate for me to love, but I can't imagine a country as grand to grow up in than USA.

I'm 21yo, very interested in politics, studying nuclear chemistry for nuclear fusion, and i'm quite liberal.

Kasich>Rubio>Trump>Cruz. As far as my Conservative candidates.

Bernie>Hillary. As far as my democratic candidates, and once again i'm very liberal...




Come at me bro friend ;p I'm very down for a *FRIENDLY* debate! No hate here, if you have something to teach me i'm all ears.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just like your president takes care of them and our Vets today.


how's the racism going lately? you nice and bitter?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2016)

Trump is disingenuous self-serving asswaffle. He doesn't give a flying fig about our countries homeless.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how's the racism going lately? you nice and bitter?



Don`t try and change the subject, we want Barry`s deeds known too.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Presidents are elected to do nothing.
> 
> The "establishment" (Quote Quote Quote fucking unquote Quote + Quote and a half) doesnt like change; obama ran on a platform of change.
> 
> ...


I have nothing to come at you about .
Some people don't like this country.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> Trump is disingenuous self-serving asswaffle. He doesn't give a flying fig about our countries homeless.



Who did you take in today ?

Before you shoot, I got some homeless guys out back, ....I wont give them the time of day,...But that`s only because drugs got them homeless.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just like your president takes care of them and our Vets today.


What a load of horseshit! Republicans in Congress have blocked or voted down bills that would have increased or improved Veterans benefits 9 times in the last 7yrs alone.
Love Obama or hate Obama, he and his administration has done more for Veterans then any President since FDR!


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> I have nothing to come at you about .
> Some people don't like this country.


Respect friend, I'm an eagle scout and some of the people in my troop had parents high up in the military whom did speeches.

All propaganda aside, what I pulled from their speeches was that; America isnt perfect, but can you imagine growing up somewhere else? Yeah we have issues, but seriously living in the USA is one of the "most free" countries gives us opportunities that potentially billions of our members of earth would travel thousands of miles for; regardless of age.

Yeah we aint perfect, but living here is way better than living in most countries...

Again if we got deep; i'm very liberal. I believe opposition to people just breeds more opposition. Some people can't be handled with peaceful legislation; some people need to be dealt with through military means.



BUT: In the works of JFK:
*JFK*: "*Those who make peaceful revolution* impossible will *make *violent *revolution* inevitable."


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Some people don't like this country.


And some are just blind to its inadequacies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Who did you take in today ?
> 
> Before you shoot, I got some homeless guys out back, ....I wont give them the time of day,...But that`s only because drugs got them homeless.


Drugs certainly play a role, but if you've ever taken a look at the demographics of homeless people, vets are represented abnormally high. Then again, I guess its true that most people only seem to "claim" to support our troops while their serving. Once they return home, they're forgotten about and shunned. I've worked in a few sectors of healthcare over the years and the VA is without a doubt one of the most difficult.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah we aint perfect, but living here is way better than living in most countries...


This just simply can not be the standard.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> And some are just blind to its inadequacies.


One way or another I don't think many truly are .


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> This just simply can not be the standard.


Please elaborate, with respect

"
*“Democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the others.”*

― Winston S. Churchill"


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> This just simply can not be the standard.


More true colors .


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Please elaborate, with respect
> 
> "
> *“Democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the others.”*
> ...


Bearkat does slogans, not debates.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Please elaborate, with respect
> 
> "
> *“Democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the others.”*
> ...


Because basically what you just said is "We may suck, but we're better than them." How is this a good thing?


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bearkat does slogans, not debates.


Even after reading Sam's wikipedia page i still don't understand the reference.

Once again, with utmost respect; please elaborate o:

I'm young I have much to learn



bearkat42 said:


> Because basically what you just said is "We may suck, but we're better than them." How is this a good thing?


I definitely did not specify a "them." If I said "hey america isnt the best, but at least we arent Iran" Then that argument would be valid. IMO USA is probably the best country for me specifically to live in; but we could absolutely improve. "Make america great again" is a BS slogan imo, but we could definitely take what we have in America and make it better.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bearkat does slogans, not debates.


Says the moron.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> More true colors .


Always


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> Drugs certainly play a role, but if you've ever taken a look at the demographics of homeless people, vets are represented abnormally high. Then again, I guess its true that most people only seem to "claim" to support our troops while their serving. Once they return home, they're forgotten about and shunned. I've worked in a few sectors of healthcare over the years and the VA is without a doubt one of the most difficult.



Trump can`t do anything about Homelessness until he becomes President. With the Feds. OK`n anybody who`s who to wear a Trident or MOH, as free speech, you still can`t tell a vet from a poser.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 11, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> What a load of horseshit! Republicans in Congress have blocked or voted down bills that would have increased or improved Veterans benefits 9 times in the last 7yrs alone.
> Love Obama or Hate Obama, he and his administration has done more for Veterans then any President since FDR!


 BS problem is no matter what president does or tries to do the other nit wits will cross it , go against it ,,
problem is is most congress had a fucking brain instead of going with the opposite all the time 
the country would be in much better shape .
when you stick 100 people into a room who agree to disagree what is going to come out of it ???? 
Sweet Fuck all that is your congress today to stuck up and to stupid to agree on things that need to be agreed upon 
but will set this country 10 years behind times 
Common sense is common sense just like Gun laws 
If people are to stupid or responsible enough to own one and lets face it guns kill people who cares if its your constitutional rights to own one ???
its also in the constitution to protect its people maybe the ones that do not own Guns


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> BS problem is no matter what president does or tries to do the other nit wits will cross it , go against it ,,
> problem is is most congress had a fucking brain instead of going with the opposite all the time
> the country would be in much better shape .
> when you stick 100 people into a room who agree to disagree what is going to come out of it ????
> ...


how many jews died in the holocaust?


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> BS problem is no matter what president does or tries to do the other nit wits will cross it , go against it ,,
> problem is is most congress had a fucking brain instead of going with the opposite all the time
> the country would be in much better shape .
> when you stick 100 people into a room who agree to disagree what is going to come out of it ????
> ...


Fireworks used to be legal in all states, now not so much. I just get mine from Mexico now.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2016)

Da Fuq? 

I think a need a translator for some of these posts


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Even after reading Sam's wikipedia page i still don't understand the reference.
> 
> Once again, with utmost respect; please elaborate o:
> 
> ...


 "Yeah we aint perfect, but living here is way better than living in most countries..."
is what you said. The fact that you didn't specifically name a country is irrelevant in this instance because of the obvious implied implication.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Trump can`t do anything about Homelessness until he becomes President. With the Feds. OK`n anybody who`s who to wear a Trident or MOH, as free speech, you still can`t tell a vet from a poser.


 Like you said before way i look at it is fuck em really everyone in this world makes the best out of what they can ,, Am i suppose to feel sorry for some homeless that lost everything because he is a meth addict ??? or Crack head, or to fucking lazy to get a Job , or already on the peoples pay roll but rather spend every welfare check gambling or doing drugs 
we surely pay taxes ??? and some of them taxes go to just that addiction facilities..

Is it my fault this bum figured he work 10 years and now does not have enough pension to support him self 
Again fuck em if he was to stupid not to plan its not my problem 
And now everyone tends to think The government should take care of them 
As your self for one sec WHY 
these bums never put in or paid into the system they been a burden to us all by bothering innocent people shopping or doing what ever 

I'm sorry i do not have a heart or SEEM really mean Life is fucking mean it throws curve balls all the time 
fuck i got a Divorce 8 years ago oh yea paid out 750,000 and gave her a fucking house 

Guess what folks i was busted ,, Put your mind where you want to be and go that way
As for Bums wanting a free ride ?? Again Fuck em free ride to GAS chamber


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Because basically what you just said is "We may suck, but we're better than them." How is this a good thing?





bearkat42 said:


> "Yeah we aint perfect, but living here is way better than living in most countries..."
> is what you said. The fact that you didn't specifically name a country is irrelevant in this instance because of the obvious implied implication.


I would name my county but my industry aint legal in my county o:

My point was comparing growing up in the USA as opposed to Pakistan, Iran, Palestine, Israel, Russia, etc...

I definitely don't say we suck, but we are absolutely a better country to live our lives/raise our children than some countries with sometimes drastically different values. 

To say we are the best would be directly wrong. Whether or not its a comparison to other countries or if its a theoretical view on the USA itself.

We are not the best a country can be because we can be better. There are definitely political actions that you do not agree with, and if all political actions taken were direcly in line with your views than in your opinion the country would be "better." Point being, even you could see a better America than we have; even though we have a great America.

My guess is that ultimately we would end up arguing the same points so it would all end up irrelevant. I bet you and I have nearly the same political agenda, you just misread or I did a poor job of displaying how I feel.


Edit: After re-reading my post i noticed many issues, mostly regarding the USA and my opinion on whether or not its the "best country." I think its up there, and probably ties with other countries for first. But if we had appropriate policies we could easily be first un-disputably


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I would name my county but my industry aint legal in my county o:
> 
> My point was comparing growing up in the USA as opposed to Pakistan, Iran, Palestine, Israel, Russia, etc...
> 
> ...


It sounds like we agree on many things. My outlook just isn't nearly as rosy as yours. Maybe I've been hardened by time and experiences.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro the bitch here is you. Stupid and ignorant as fuck, fixated on cock and illiterate you are the complete deal :weasel coward bitch.
> 
> Cmon son, Get off my cock.


More hate and immaturity.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bearkat does slogans, not debates.


You do scared kid potty drops.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2016)

RE: Homelessness.
Yeah forget it. Edited to remove my posts since most of it is lost on many. Perhaps another time.

Unfortunately, it doesn't take long for a few to drop the collective intelligence of the board to that of a bowl of pubes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> More hate and immaturity.


but it wasn't hateful or immature when your fellow trump supporter and admitted racist, mrstickyscissors, said the following:



MrStickyScissors said:


> Call it what you want homo. who ever dick it is lmao, fag





MrStickyScissors said:


> Says the homo with a dick in his avatar. How gay are you really? Like on a scale from 1 to 10, scratch that, are you as gay as uncle buck?


fuck, you even put a 'like' on that nonsensical gay-bashing homophobic hatred.

are you really this fucking stupid? or just a latent homosexual? or both?


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Haaahaaahaaa. Another white pride pussy owned. Make some sandwiches and bring them to us bitch.


Are you guys still pissed off? I've been enjoying a beautiful afternoon and evening, and your still here cussing at each other? You guys sure know how to get out and make a difference in society!


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It sounds like we agree on many things. My outlook just isn't nearly as rosy as yours. Maybe I've been hardened by time and experiences.


My outlook definitely isnt rosy, i've cried many times after observing and helping the poverty we have in this country; as well as the oppression we force on our minority groups.

I grew up in an Upper Middle class white family in a conservative suburb (My family was one of the few liberal families in the suburb.)

My experiences at my age are far grander than most people i've met. I've lived a life with a need for understanding and a need to never lose a conversation; scientific or political. It genuinely hurts my heart to see the suffering afflicted on many people in this country, as well as the stories of women from pakistan who have been near victims of things like honor killings.

Again, i'm an upper middle class white male; potentially one of the most privileged groups in the USA. But the pain i've experienced by observing the oppression of our minorities (fucking ALL of them) in the USA is hardening.

I have hope through few politicians; my political views are nearly entirely my own. I feel understanding and education is about the most important thing you can have; but nearly nobody in my age group feels the same.

We probably both feel the same pessimism and the same hope.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It sounds like we agree on many things. My outlook just isn't nearly as rosy as yours. Maybe I've been hardened by time and experiences.


Hater .
You should grow some weed and quit searching different forums to instill hate on a political basis and seek communication. How did you end up here anyways ?
If you weren't so hateful maybe somebody would love you.
You poor soul. 
Goes along for the rest of yo asshats.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Are you guys still pissed off? I've been enjoying a beautiful afternoon and evening, and your still here cussing at each other? You guys sure know how to get out and make a difference in society!


Ya you enjoying your white party hat? Youre as phony as circlr jerk pals


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> More hate and immaturity.


lol hes a funny guy. gay, but funny


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Are you guys still pissed off? I've been enjoying a beautiful afternoon and evening, and your still here cussing at each other? You guys sure know how to get out and make a difference in society!


And how did you make a difference in society again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Are you guys still pissed off? I've been enjoying a beautiful afternoon and evening, and your still here cussing at each other? You guys sure know how to get out and make a difference in society!


i was so pissed off that i resorted to random capitalization and internet bullying.



Kasuti said:


> I don't give a Fuck what u call me and neither does anyone else. NOW GO AWAY.





Kasuti said:


> You say a lot of things on a website where you are safe that I am sure you wouldn't have the balls to say to a man if you were face to face


nevermind, that was you.

LOL!


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Tws lern me how to partee like yur hilbilly scum kin..white school snoop dog aretests
> 
> Bro hate is the pus you hold in your heart and on the stench of your breath. Fuck off phony clown


I stand by my post you quoted.
I would love to party with you. I'm sure your not that bad of a human being.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lol hes a funny guy. gay, but funny


Gay again? 8th grader? Zika headed critter


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hater .
> You should grow some weed and quit searching different forums to instill hate on a political basis and seek communication. How did you end up here anyways ?
> If you weren't so hateful maybe somebody would love you.
> You poor soul.
> Goes along for the rest of yo asshats.


I grow weed. Now what?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hater .
> You should grow some weed and quit searching different forums to instill hate on a political basis and seek communication. How did you end up here anyways ?
> If you weren't so hateful maybe somebody would love you.
> You poor soul.
> Goes along for the rest of yo asshats.


did you like any other comments calling people fags lately?

did you call anyone a fag lately?

i know you've called other people fags in the past.

is that because you are hateful, or a latent homosexual who overcompensates for his insecure sexuality by spamming images of naked asian women?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Are you guys still pissed off? I've been enjoying a beautiful afternoon and evening, and your still here cussing at each other? You guys sure know how to get out and make a difference in society!


Nope, just enjoyed a nice nap.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you like any other comments calling people fags lately?
> 
> did you call anyone a fag lately?
> 
> ...


Latent as fuck...he cant take his eyes off hercules gear...hes a horny boi bitch.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You do scared kid potty drops.


You still cant figure out how to wear pants.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> And how did you make a difference in society again?


By not bitching and complaining how bad life in the most free society in the world is.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> My outlook definitely isnt rosy, i've cried many times after observing and helping the poverty we have in this country; as well as the oppression we force on our minority groups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elections don't help either when it's based on black vote, white vote, poor vote ,rich vote,old vote,young vote etc.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Latent as fuck...he cant take his eyes off hercules gear...hes a horny boi bitch.


look at him overcompensate for his frail and questionable sexuality.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-south-east-asia-grow.897385/


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> By not bitching and complaining how bad life in the most free society in the world is.


you bitched and complained all last night when i brought up the fact that you are a racist though. 

then you threatened to beat me up and told me repeatedly to GO AWAY NOW!!!


----------



## NVGrower (Mar 11, 2016)

Trump all day


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Elections don't help either when it's based on black vote, white vote, poor vote ,rich vote,old vote,young vote etc.


If we were less oppressive towards our minority groups, then it would simply be "The Vote."

IMO.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you bitched and complained all last night when i brought up the fact that you are a racist though.
> 
> then you threatened to beat me up and told me repeatedly to GO AWAY NOW!!!


I just made fun of you last night. Its not that hard to do.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> If we were less oppressive towards our minority groups, then it would simply be "The Vote."
> 
> IMO.


looks like minority groups were oppressive towards opposing ideas at the trump rally tonight.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> By not bitching and complaining how bad life in the most free society in the world is.


That's what I thought.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> looks like minority groups were oppressive towards opposing ideas at the trump rally tonight.


I don't understand your point o:

With respect


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I just made fun of you last night. Its not that hard to do.


as i recall, you were threatening to beat me up, yelling at me in all caps, and apologizing to people.

but you go ahead and maintain whatever reality you want to.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I would name my county but my industry aint legal in my county o:
> 
> My point was comparing growing up in the USA as opposed to Pakistan, Iran, Palestine, Israel, Russia, etc...
> 
> ...


Ironic how you use the some of the worst places to live if you looked at stats USA which was one land of the free you had opportunity
Only ones now are the ones that know how the game is played .. Today's era or life in USA is nothing to write home about your Education is below grade , heath care well lets not get into that
what about peoples savings ?? mean i would bet there is maybe a hand full of american members on this site that have 10 - 20,000 in there bank ??? the rest are a week away from being bankrupt and sure as fuck your kids will be even worse off 

When you look at what kids are doing they know how this country Values trades ? they all know where the the money is and that is corporate law 
you know what there doing sueing the last corporate giants that still call USA Home like google

Why not talking about a better life or living places like Germany there booming. Singapore , Canada , Switzerland or even Australia i mean most americans dream of living abroad but for many there dreams never come true


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> *I don't understand your point *o:
> 
> With respect


That happens a lot. He's an idiot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> looks like minority groups were oppressive towards opposing ideas at the trump rally tonight.


yep. that's what happened.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That's what I thought.


You really are funny! Do you have a life outside the politics forum of a pot growers website? Do you even grow weed?


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You standing by something means less than nothing. You've been standing by straight up idiot nonsense. I stand by my ststement fuck off.


Have you ever carried on a intelligent conversation or just acusitions ?
I think less of you each post . Almost as less as uncle Andy from Colorado Springs . Who happens to be on ignore. The same as his spawn , see4.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You really are funny! Do you have a life outside the politics forum of a pot growers website? Do you even grow weed?


isn't this your third account?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You really are funny! Do you have a life outside the politics forum of a pot growers website? Do you even grow weed?


I came to learn how to grow, but make no mistake about it, I stay for the ass clowns. Thank you for being you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

trump is bringing out more racists than MLK day ever did.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I came to learn how to grow, but make no mistake about it, I stay for the ass clowns. Thank you for being you.


You should get outside every once in awhile. You're going to go blind staring at a screen constantly.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

We are all oppressed . I don't care how one might look at it . Stop the minority bull shit .


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> We are all oppressed . I don't care how one might look at it . Stop the minority bull shit .


i'm kinda glad trump has given these people the courage to voice their stupid opinions. they are all gonna wish they hadn't pretty soon, when all of their former friends know what pariahs they actually are.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You should get outside every once in awhile. You're going to go blind staring at a screen constantly.


2016 = smartphone


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I don't understand your point o:
> 
> With respect


In this case it is a minority group doing the oppressing. You seem to think human behavior is based on skin color when that is not the case. 

The government needs to stop putting us against one another. That would change things.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Ironic how you use the some of the worst places to live if you looked at stats USA which was one land of the free you had opportunity
> Only ones now are the ones that know how the game is played .. Today's era or life in USA is nothing to write home about your Education is below grade , heath care well lets not get into that
> what about peoples savings ?? mean i would bet there is maybe a hand full of american members on this site that have 10 - 20,000 in there bank ??? the rest are a week away from being bankrupt and sure as fuck your kids will be even worse off
> 
> ...


Seriously not to be a dick but I wasnt able to pick out any point to elaborate on in your argument o: If you would elaborate on your main points


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> In this case it is a minority group doing the oppressing.


they need to gather about a dozen of people like you and put you on a show for my entertainment.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I just made fun of you last night. Its not that hard to do.


I choke one out every day .


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

NVGrower said:


> Trump all day


Place a bet


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> 2016 = smartphone


It's still a screen dumbass.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> In this case it is a minority group doing the oppressing. You seem to think human behavior is based on skin color when that is not the case.
> 
> The government needs to stop putting us against one another. That would change things.


My main point was that oppression towards non violent minorities, even if some of their members are doing the oppression (violence) just leads to more oppression.

I definitely don't see human behavior based off of skin color...

I don't see any individual minor group as a main oppressor, other than some minorities whom are extremist(which is a problem no matter what side your on). I see potential individual country/regional values as issues, but definitely no skin color or religion as a basis of oppression,


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> In this case it is a minority group doing the oppressing. You seem to think human behavior is based on skin color when that is not the case.
> 
> The government needs to stop putting us against one another. That would change things.


So now you're claiming the moral high ground?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

@Kasuti. "I just made fun of you last night. Its not that hard to do." Doubtful.Any post of yours is self embarassing. Bro you are a plain laughingstock. Take your skid marked white outfits the fuck home you jack ass.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you need any help or gentics ,let me know .


I don't think that guy could grow crabgrass!!


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Seriously not to be a dick but I wasnt able to pick out any point to elaborate on in your argument o: If you would elaborate on your main points


Most of us are Stoners here . I like to think elaboration takes a back seat .
They other guys aren't so bad when they aren't so angry . Seems to be a monthly thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Most of us are Stoners here . I liked to think elaboration takes a back seat .
> They other guys aren't so bad when they aren't so angry . Seems to be a monthly thing.


nice misogyny.

now accuse others of hatred.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> It's still a screen dumbass.


That allows me to "get outside" dumbass.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Most of us are Stoners here . I liked to think elaboration takes a back seat .
> They other guys aren't so bad when they aren't so angry . Seems to be a monthly thing.


 This is a heated political season to say the last.

I just want everybody to love each other, especially for their difference. Wouldnt the world be boring if we were all the same? Of course that isnt possible in every case; but its the fast track to world peace  (even if that idea is entirely illogical based off of world politics).

But if we all loved each other for our cultural differences and wanted to work with and learn from one another then the wold would be a grand place to live.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @Kasuti. "I just made fun of you last night. Its not that hard to do." Doubtful any post of yours is self embarassing. Bro you are a plain laughingstock. Take your skid marked white outfits the fuck home you jack ass.


Are you from the cast of Jersey shore?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So now you're claiming the moral high ground?


I claim the government is the problem and you think I am trying to gain moral high ground?

No wonder you are so hard to talk to.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you need any help or gentics ,let me know .


I'm good. This shit isn't splitting atoms.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Are you from the cast of Jersey shore?


Im not. Is thst a show you masturbate to? Yikes dude.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I don't think that guy could grow crabgrass!!


You got me there. You should see my lawn. No crabgrass to be found.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You fucking piece of shit go choke your noodle on the rice paddy babe.


Is it that time of the month for you? You seem to be very crampy.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You fucking piece of shit go choke your noodle on the rice paddy babe.


Pretty mad aren't ya . Dude you're gonna have a heart attack . Do you grow ?
Might be a good idea before you choke you're wife .


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> *No wonder you are so hard to talk to.*


I sometimes use big words.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You got me there. You should see my lawn. No crabgrass to be found.


Cool. Crabgrass sucks.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You got me there. You should see my lawn. No crabgrass to be found.


Rich kids got it like that .


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Rich kids got it like that .


I'm 45 years old homie.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm good. This shit isn't splitting atoms.


That's cool man . Just trying to be friends . I ain't bad for a white guy .



bearkat42 said:


> I'm 45 years old homie.


Youngster. 
Kidding


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

Think anyone of us could have a two day civil post truths ?
Lol


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Think anyone of us could have a two day civil post truths ?
> Lol


Unfortunately I highly doubt it.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 11, 2016)

Very impressive @2ANONYMOUS what strain?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You got me there. You should see my lawn. No crabgrass to be found.



You should see my sidewalk and street,...No crabgrass.........ellipses.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Pretty mad aren't ya . Dude you're gonna have a heart attack . Do you grow ?
> Might be a good idea before you choke you're wife .


Bro my wife looks just like the rice paddy babe.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 11, 2016)

Also I look at it this way Trump will make change sure he will fuck something up but really who out of all them know anything about running a business start running USA like a big business not girls gone wild and i am sure he will in fact his term make it better then any other candidate .

People call him raciest cause he wants to build a wall keeping mexicans out guess what USA has known for years there is a problem there and done really nothing add more people or security ??? at the cost of tax payor ????
sure building a wall may cost more initially but in the long run its win win and a cost savings 

Out of all of em he will in fact get something going for the better for usa with taxing incoming goods etc 
People are just blind to see it


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude your gay shit paints you as the biggext khunt piece of shit aound. Give it a rest. Youve been told ovrr and over in various threads that youre lame asshole shit is not wanted, that youre an asshole and that no one is more interested in cock than you.
> 
> Stop being an idiot bitch. No one gives a fuck about the gays you dunb cunt.


Please smoke a joint before you have a heart attack.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro my wife looks just like the rice paddy babe.


 i think you made a mistake you meant your boyfriend or husband i just wonder who wears the dress you or him ??? or do you take turns yea fruit cake


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Please smoke a joint before you have a heart attack.


Imitating tws raises your iq appearance. Good move.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Imitating tws raises your iq appearance. Good move.


You really need to calm down dude, you're gonna pop a blood vessel with all that tension you have built up in your head.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

"Bring back the human Zoo's" @2ANONYMOUS 

In a contemporary human zoo you would be destroyed before your slime could pollute anything.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You really need to calm down dude, you're gonna pop a blood vessel with all that tension you have built up in your head.


Bro ask tws for guidance youre lost w/o a father figure.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro ask tws for guidance youre lost w/o a father figure.


You must be a cast member of Jersey shore. I AM NOT YOUR BRO!!

Anyway, I'm going to bed.

Have a nice night.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 11, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You must be a cast member of Jersey shore. I AM NOT YOUR BRO!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to bed.
> 
> Have a nice night.


Take your klan doll with ya for security. Im not your aryan bro...but ill still call ya bro.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Very impressive @2ANONYMOUS what strain?


Thanks with so many posts never seen yours lol strain is cherry pie monster cropped clones untouched 600 watt HID for flower ran 250 watts of T5 for rooting n veg about 10 weeks total 
Here are my green house clones  they were taken 2.5 weeks in from the flowering girls and rooted now transplanting this week end should be crazy with 4 months veg in green house never monster cropped for out door so not sure if they will be tall trees or medium bushes but yeah takes longer then reg clones but there in 18 gallon no till pots and pretty seriously big considering 2 months give or take a week under low power veg T5 etc 

got some purple train wreck seeds and older BB strain started as well green house grow


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 11, 2016)

How about some nice pants?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Think anyone of us could have a two day civil post truths ?
> Lol


did you mean truce?

i really can't tell, your attempts at speaking english are worse than a retarded illegal immigrant child.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro my wife looks just like the rice paddy babe.


 Your point ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> You poor angry hate filled person.


how many people have you called "fags"today, or accused of being on their period?

tell others how much they hate. ignore your own hatred.

i will continue to laugh at you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Its all good we know you both like to suck mexican and black dicks, to each their own.


 Can't help telling on yourself, can you?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 12, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> The "old white guy" took down the black guy. The cops arrested the white guy. You people are such liars.


The white got arrested alright, the next day. But don't worry Papi drumpf will pay for his defense...NOT!

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

*http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/*


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Trump Supporter Says Jesus WASN’T a Jew: Whites are the Real Chosen People*
*
According to this Trump supporter, Jesus wasn't a Jew, but white Europeans are, and that makes white Americans the real chosen people
*
_This new claim comes from Thomas Robb, whom the SPLC describes as “an Arkansas-based Christian Identity pastor and head of the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, which he took over in the 1980s after the departure of David Duke.”_

_*http://www.politicususa.com/2016/03/11/religious-nuttiness-jesus-jew.html*_


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Thanks with so many posts never seen yours lol strain is cherry pie monster cropped clones untouched 600 watt HID for flower ran 250 watts of T5 for rooting n veg about 10 weeks total
> Here are my green house clones  they were taken 2.5 weeks in from the flowering girls and rooted now transplanting this week end should be crazy with 4 months veg in green house never monster cropped for out door so not sure if they will be tall trees or medium bushes but yeah takes longer then reg clones but there in 18 gallon no till pots and pretty seriously big considering 2 months give or take a week under low power veg T5 etc
> 
> got some purple train wreck seeds and older BB strain started as well green house grow View attachment 3629495 View attachment 3629496



Why did you give the five fingers,....a hair cut ?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 12, 2016)

Sombrero wearing aliens hold up weird signs outside a Trump rally


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Sombrero wearing aliens hold up weird signs outside a Trump rally


Yeah, I saw that but the group you showed were in the minority. Most were white acting out punks. Those tostesterone driven young monkeys were disgusting but that's what the intolerant left does. Their pervasive liberal policies won't let conservative speakers speak. The 1st amendment only applies to lefties ya know. 

I think Trump should have gone on with the event and let the Chicago police round up all the millennial libtard nazis and crack heads wide open with a stick.

Watch Hannity's coverage and concurrent comments from Trump.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yeah, I saw that but the group you showed were in the minority. Most were white acting out punks. Those tostesterone driven young monkeys were disgusting but that's what the intolerant left does. Their pervasive liberal policies won't let conservative speakers speak. The 1st amendment only applies to lefties ya know.
> 
> I think Trump should have gone on with the event and let the Chicago police round up all the millennial libtard nazis and crack heads wide open with a stick.
> 
> Watch Hannity's coverage and concurrent comments from Trump.


Fuck Hannity the MF screams GOP bias. Guess City folk don't put up with his drumpf BS.

B4L


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 12, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Fuck Hannity the MF screams GOP bias. Guess City folk don't put up with his drumpf BS.
> 
> B4L


Have a problem with the facts and those that bring it on, eh? You belong with those Chicago losers.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yeah, I saw that but the group you showed were in the minority. Most were white acting out punks. Those tostesterone driven young monkeys were disgusting but that's what the intolerant left does. Their pervasive liberal policies won't let conservative speakers speak. The 1st amendment only applies to lefties ya know.
> 
> I think Trump should have gone on with the event and let the Chicago police round up all the millennial libtard nazis and crack heads wide open with a stick.
> 
> Watch Hannity's coverage and concurrent comments from Trump.


True. If the microphone and venue have been paid for, Trump should be able to use it. If this were to happen at a Bernie event, Marxists would be crying about the constitution. Selectively choosing when and where it should apply.

Trump cares about public safety, and that is why he canceled his next event in Cincinnati. Threatening to storm the stage is only stirring the pot》 energizing and expanding Trump's base even more


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yeah, I saw that but the group you showed were in the minority. Most were white acting out punks. Those tostesterone driven young monkeys were disgusting but that's what the intolerant left does. Their pervasive liberal policies won't let conservative speakers speak. The 1st amendment only applies to lefties ya know.
> 
> I think Trump should have gone on with the event and let the Chicago police round up all the millennial libtard nazis and crack heads wide open with a stick.
> 
> Watch Hannity's coverage and concurrent comments from Trump.


Yeah benny, yeah!!! Get it all out. You'll feel better!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> True. If the microphone and venue have been paid for, Trump should be able to use it. If this were to happen at a Bernie event, Marxists would be crying about the constitution. Selectively choosing when and where it should apply.
> 
> Trump cares about public safety, and that is why he canceled his next event in Cincinnati. Threatening to storm the stage is only stirring the pot》 energizing and expanding Trump's base even more


I wonder why it hasn't happened at a Bernie event? Something to ponder.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 12, 2016)

Help Democrats protest the 1st amendment

https://m.facebook.com/events/1060752830629598/


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Have a problem with the facts and those that bring it on, eh? You belong with those Chicago losers.


Hahaha...facts...hahaha...Hannity, they don't belong in the same sentence.

No wonder you're so out of touch you get your "facts" from that dirtbag, man you really scraped the bottom of the barrel when you chose him as your go to guy for facts. He is Mr. Ratings killer.


B4L

http://www.politicususa.com/2013/09/17/fox-news-banishes-ratings-killer-sean-hannity-10-pm-dead-zone.html


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Help Democrats protest the 1st amendment
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/events/1060752830629598/


How is this protesting the first amendment?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 12, 2016)

The right to assemble peacefully needs to be protected. If somebody, or group of people physically threatens, obstructs, and assaults people for exercising 1st amendment rights, they should all be arrested and taken to jail.

http://civilrights.uslegal.com/right-to-assemble/


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 12, 2016)

MoveOn.org is threatening to organize more violent mob attacks on Trump events in the future.

http://www.infowars.com/soros-funded-moveon-org-takes-credit-for-violence-in-chicago/


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Can't help telling on yourself, can you?


Just cause they suck my dick does not make me gay just makes both of them gayer. I can see why you guys would confuse my dick as black, it's as big around as a beer ccan


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Just cause they suck my dick does not make me gay just makes both of them gayer. I can see why you guys would confuse my dick as black, it's as big around as a beer ccan


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I wonder why it hasn't happened at a Bernie event? Something to ponder.


 LOL big difference between thousnds and thousands of people at a trump event and only hundreds of old pricks on walking canes at a Bernie event 
All these riots are doing is proving a point Trump will in fact be the next one in the white house 
The people rioting are on there last legs doing what retards do try to cause term oil even that is going to back fire 
Going to love the i told you so TRump 2016 woot woot


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


>


why would Trump allow to have a crowd behind him like that when he knows that there are a lot of people that hate him?. He said he is ready to get jumped or hurt ? are people at these rallys frisked. He might just be in for a very very rude awakening and I would hate to see this happen but its like he is bringing it on. I guess he is a tough guy.

I got a Trump coloring book for my birthday. Its really funny.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey its a smart move for trump allow something to happen , and trump reacting profesional nd on point would probably due his numbers even better , 
You know its all others going at Trump and why ??? i know cause they already know that there going to get bent over by trump its all last ditch effort for all running ,, its lame really to me when someone starts attacking another just shows there scared and weak ,
Most importantly they know there on there way out .
I think people want change, that do not want same politicians back in office ?? we all just have to look at previous years and accomplishments YUP none

Wow just read Sanders had 9000 people show up at summit ralley lol WTF when you got 30,000 showing up to Trumps Awe you think there might be difference between people with that many ????
hahaha Again Clinton's ralleys under 1000 hahaha and now Clinton , Cruz Bernie all of them going at Trump saying he supports this type of behavior
just shows how fucked up they all are 

Trump 2016


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> LOL big difference between thousnds and thousands of people at a trump event and only hundreds of old pricks on walking canes at a Bernie event
> All these riots are doing is proving a point Trump will in fact be the next one in the white house
> The people rioting are on there last legs doing what retards do try to cause term oil even that is going to back fire
> Going to love the i told you so TRump 2016 woot woot


Obama had thousands.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2016)

HAHA that is funny!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


that's lame.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> that's lame.


Thank you. Coming from you, that means a lot.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> it's the least I can do, point out the dumb wiggers when I see them.


You're getting closer. I just need you to take it just a bit further. I know you've got it in you!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> why would Trump allow to have a crowd behind him like that when he knows that there are a lot of people that hate him?. He said he is ready to get jumped or hurt ? are people at these rallys frisked. He might just be in for a very very rude awakening and I would hate to see this happen but its like he is bringing it on. I guess he is a tough guy.
> 
> I got a Trump coloring book for my birthday. Its really funny.


 I mean whats the difference? Getting shot in the back or the face?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

Wake up you need to make money


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


We brought Africans here, I have no problems with Blacks. You can't buy a bunch of black people and bring them home and later get angry that you have blacks in your country. Also you cant get mad as a black man that we bought you, get mad at your own people that sold you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

Like Trump said, the wall will be beautiful, as beautiful as a wall can be. It will also have a huge door built in for anyone to come in legally.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> We brought Africans here, I have no problems with Blacks. You can't buy a bunch of black people and bring them home and later get angry that you have blacks in your country. Also you cant get mad as a black man that we bought you, get mad at your own people that sold you.


We have something in common, as I have no problem with blacks either.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


just cause you catch a couple of lunes on camera out of 30,000 people is supposed to portray what Donald is aiming for?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> We have something in common, as I have no problem with blacks either.


why would you? your black.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

and if your not black, holy fuck, I would like to drink with you and crack some jokes.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> and if your not black, holy fuck, I would like to drink with you and crack some jokes.


Why would me being black make any difference? Let's hear some! And I don't drink.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Why would me being black make any difference? Let's hear some! And I don't drink.


All the black lives matter shit you talk about. If your not black you have to be a homo that's a fact.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> All the black lives matter shit you talk about. If your not black you have to be a homo that's a fact.


Is this one of the jokes? What's the punchline?


----------



## Healenz (Mar 12, 2016)

Trump 2016


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2016)

Healenz said:


> Trump 2016


wanna know how i know you are dumb and racist?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wanna know how i know you are dumb and racist?


I do!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Is this one of the jokes? What's the punchline?


oh, I'm sorry, jokes too come hold your breath for 10 minutes.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wanna know how i know you are dumb and racist?


I'm sure you are going to tell us.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> oh, I'm sorry, jokes too come hold your breath for 10 minutes.


If this doesn't get any funnier in the next few minutes, I'm going to be really disappointed.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

we would have to hang out, I would be drinking you would be sitting there getting roasted. I swear you would laugh.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 12, 2016)

Your not from California, are you?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If this doesn't get any funnier in the next few minutes, I'm going to be really disappointed.


How do you get a Honda rider out of a tree?


cut the rope.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Trump endorsement divides Carson supporters*

_Ben Carson's decision to endorse GOP presidential front-runner Donald Trump divided his supporters, with many expressing shock and anger over the move on social media.

"Can't believe you chose to support the one candidate who mocks God and is definitely not a Christian. Very disappointed in you and have lost much respect," one supporter wrote on Carson's Facebook page on Friday.

"I voted for you even though I knew you wouldn't win my area's primary," another wrote. The supporter added that it was "confusing why you would support a person who mocks God by saying he doesn't have to ask for forgiveness and disparages minorities including the disabled and women."

"Honestly I feel used," another person wrote. "I feel like you sold out. You speak of Party as if it has relevance in the kingdom. I am hurt and feel like you have used the flag of Christ to sell out for political gain. I will never support Donald Trump."

Carson has been a star in conservative circles since his 2013 speech at the National Prayer Breakfast criticizing President Obama.

Many supporters, even those who expressed initial shock at the endorsement, though, voiced their continued support for the soft-spoken retired neurosurgeon who ended his White House bid last week.

Carson sought to explain his endorsement of Trump in a note posted to his Facebook account where he argued that the businessman represented a deviation from the nation's current direction of "uncertainty" and "ruination."

The post received a mixed response, with more than 60,000 Facebook likes. Another 7,000 were angered by the post, 5,000 loved it and 2,700 were saddened, according to Facebook's new reactions.

"We can have disagreements, but it is critical that we not allow those disagreements to divide us as a party or as a country," Carson wrote of his decision to back Trump. The pair appeared together during a press conference in Florida on Friday morning where Carson suggested there are "two different Donald Trumps," the public persona and the private one.

The two hammered away at each other earlier in the race, with Trump once saying Carson had "pathological" issues, comparing them to those of a child molester.

In recent weeks, though, the two have shied away from targeting each other, with Trump focusing his attacks on other GOP rivals.

*http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/ben-carson-supporters-shock-anger-donald-trump-endorsement*_


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Trump endorsement divides Carson supporters*
> 
> _Ben Carson's decision to endorse GOP presidential front-runner Donald Trump divided his supporters, with many expressing shock and anger over the move on social media.
> 
> ...


Do you ever fucking sleep? U must do meth constantly


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 12, 2016)

"Mr. Trump has his share of support from the affluent and the well educated, but in the places where support for Mr. Trump runs the strongest, the proportion of the white population that didn’t finish high school is relatively high. So is the proportion of working-age adults who neither have a job nor are looking for one. The third-strongest correlation among hundreds of variables tested: the preponderance of mobile homes."
-_The Geography of Trumpism_ http://nyti.ms/1UnKwCp

Lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Do you ever fucking sleep? U must do meth constantly


Don't you hate it when the black guy is smarter than you? Don't feel bad though, you're not the only one.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


"Accosted", lol.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> "Accosted", lol.


i didn't get that part either 

sounds scary though!! lol


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 13, 2016)

Grammy-winning artist Chris Brown is calling for mobs of black people to provoke Donald Trump’s supporters at rallies.

"Roughly 200,000 people “liked” the post.

“God will have his revenge. F–k Trump and f–k the pigs. Without our black culture, Asian culture, Latin culture, Muslims and any race that you don’t approve of help you to be who the f–k you are,” Brown added as text accompanying the video."

Hey Brown, fuck your low life black culture! 

Trouble making piece of black dung! 

http://dailyheadlines.net/2016/03/chris-brown-encourages-black-mobs-to-provoke-trump-voters/

Looking like the moron he is.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Hey Brown, fuck your low life black culture!
> 
> Trouble making piece of black dung!


Careful benny, It's starting to sound like you're coming unhinged. Not to mention the fact that your granddaughter wants to fuck him. Don't believe me? Just ask her.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How do you get a Honda rider out of a tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The high school dropout trying to crack jokes whilst being a bigot. Stupid and a quitter is your life. I see why you vote Trump.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The high school dropout trying to crack jokes whilst being a bigot. Stupid and a quitter is your life. I see why you vote Trump.


They simply just can't help themselves, lol. Especially old benny. As soon as he finishes jacking off to the trump poster on his ceiling, he feels particularly emboldened.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The high school dropout trying to crack jokes whilst being a bigot. Stupid and a quitter is your life. I see why you vote Trump.


Sorry about your fucking luck dude. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> They simply just can't help themselves, lol. Especially old benny. As soon as he finishes jacking off to the trump poster on his ceiling, he feels particularly emboldened.


My neighbor was a Trump fan at first. Had a sign and all. He took that shit down when he realize that Trump was full of shit. He actually apologize to some of us. I'm glad to know that I don't live around too many idiots.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sorry about your fucking luck dude. TRUMP!


my luck . Dude you can't handle the internet without a spellchecker and your math skills are on level with a third grader. You basically are dumb as fuck. I'm sure that if you truly owned a business you were being ripped off by your employees, because you are one ignorant, asinine, futile idiot. I'm sure I understand why you hate Hispanics so. They come over and master another language while you have problems with your one. Fucking highschool dropout, go learn something beside bigotry. CHUMP


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My neighbor was a Trump fan at first. Had a sign and all. He took that shit down when he realize that Trump was full of shit. He actually apologize to some of us. I'm glad to know that I don't live around to many idiots.


I haven't seen any trump signs in my particular neighborhood (yet), but I've seen a few sprawled around town. Usually accompanied by a confederate flag (of course).


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> my luck . Dude you can't handle the internet without a spellchecker and your math skills are on level with a third grader. You basically are dumb as fuck. I'm sure that if you truly owned a business you were being ripped off by your employees, because you are one ignorant, asinine, futile idiot. I'm sure I understand why you hate Hispanics so. They come over and master another language while you have problems with your one. Fucking highschool dropout, go learn something beside bigotry. CHUMP


You are babbling . And once again sorry about your fucking luck. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are babbling . And once again sorry about your fucking luck. TRUMP!


My luck is going fine. You're the one who is about die, very uneducated, hateful, bitter and miserable. I hope you can hang on a few more years, so you can see how this world is changing. The take over has begun. You see it and can't do shit about it. CHUMP


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My luck is going fine. You're the one who is about die, very uneducated, hateful, bitter and miserable. I hope you can hang on a few more years, so you can see how this world is changing. The take over has begun. You see it and can't do shit about it. CHUMP


You act like you are in a panic. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

enjoy, TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-bloomington-il-3-13-16/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 13, 2016)

Speaking of the uneducated with no future, the libtard posts sound like they're coming from the boys restroom at a Sanders rally.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You act like you are in a panic. LOL TRUMP!


Dumb you are mistaken excitement for panic. Your kind is dying off. My kind is taking over.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Dumb you are mistaken excitement for panic. Your kind is dying off. My kind is taking over.


Your kind looks like it is spinning in the shitter. TRUMP!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Dumb you are mistaken excitement for panic. Your kind is dying off. My kind is taking over.


"Their" kind defined:


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your kind looks like it is spinning in the shitter. TRUMP!


Careful, you're starting to sound like my boy benny. He's already given up, but you still have a chance. 

*Start here:* *http://www.passged.com/free-ged-course.php*


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> "Their" kind defined:
> 
> View attachment 3630559


There goes benny, feeling all "manly" again.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

" Get em out, just get em out, be nice to them, just get them out . Look, there's another Bernie supporter, get em out ."


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3630571


Yea ok. He would of turned that shit hole upside down.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea ok. He would of turned that shit hole upside down.


But...


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

But I'm glad he didn't . All I seen was the black man assulting the white man.. several different times.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Trump's endorsements.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Donald_Trump_presidential_campaign_endorsements,_2016


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> But I'm glad he didn't . All I seen was the black man assulting the white man.. several different times.


And the white man didn't look nearly as tough, when the black man got a chance to square up with him.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> And the white man didn't look nearly as tough, when the black man got a chance to square up with him.


i can't see real well, is that the pope in your picture?


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

That's the black pope man .


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's the black pope man .


it doesn't look like oprah from here, i need to get my seers checked


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Careful, you're starting to sound like my boy benny. He's already given up, but you still have a chance.
> 
> *Start here:* *http://www.passged.com/free-ged-course.php*


I realize all of your kind according to london have become ready for violence and threats of bodily harm towards our freedom of speech . The funny part is, is your kind forgot to go to the gun store. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I realize all of your kind according to london have become ready for violence and threats of bodily harm towards our freedom of speech . The funny part is, is your kind forgot to go to the gun store. LOL TRUMP!


LmFOL. Get the damn machetes out.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I realize all of your kind according to london have become ready for violence and threats of bodily harm towards our freedom of speech . The funny part is, is your kind forgot to go to the gun store. LOL TRUMP!


Says it all right here.
" And the white man didn't look nearly as tough, when the black man got a chance to square up with him."


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Says it all right here.
> " And the white man didn't look nearly as tough, when the black man got a chance to square up with him."


Yes it does.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

That corn feed white boy would of squashed that dude like white on rice. Lol


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

TRUMP TOWN HALL RALLY! ALERT!!

Isn't this fucking great! enjoy TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-town-hall-in-cincinnati-oh-3-13-16/


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


He says he was not resisting but he clearly was when they were trying to get him off stage.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> He says he was not resisting but he clearly was when they were trying to get him off stage.


OK


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> OK


He deserved to get beat up black or not.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> He deserved to get beat up black or not.


But he didn't, so...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

Trump is so bad....I'm embarrassed for our country. If any good comes out of trump it's, he will bring the democrats to vote by the millions.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I realize all of your kind according to london have become ready for violence and threats of bodily harm towards our freedom of speech . The funny part is, is your kind forgot to go to the gun store. LOL TRUMP!


oh really. Keep thinking that.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> "Their" kind defined:
> 
> View attachment 3630559


keep thinking that. it will make it just that much easier. Again which branch of the military did you serve ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> That corn feed white boy would of squashed that dude like white on rice. Lol


Lol, right. And I'll bet you think that "Rocky" is real too.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> oh really. Keep thinking that.


Hows your kind doing? It seems like you are git'n frisky . LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hows your kind doing? It seems like you are git'n frisky . LOL TRUMP!


We doing well. Improving everyday. Your kind seems frustrated, so damn frustrated that they actually want to build a wall to keep others out, fuck that people can still dig tunnels. Your kind also waste time counting infant pictures to see how many Hispanic babies are there. Your kind is uneducated and could not make it pass middle school. Your kind is dying off, while the world is passing them by. How did it feel when you found out your daughter likes the BBC ?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We doing well. Improving everyday. Your kind seems frustrated, so damn frustrated that they actually want to build a wall to keep others out, fuck that people can still dig tunnels. Your kind also waste time counting infant pictures to see how many Hispanic babies are there. Your kind is uneducated and could not make it pass middle school. Your kind is dying off, while the world is passing them by. How did it feel when you found out your daughter likes the BBC ?


Well, my kind are watching your kind and its great. The great wall of Trump, fucking A. TRUMP!


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

"Whoop there's another one ! Just get em out , be gentle with em, don't hurt em, just get em out ."


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

They pop up like hepes on infected genitalia , just get em out.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

Black people are slaughtering each other in the inner cities and having abortions at alarming rates.
The African American population is dying off


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, my kind are watching your kind and its great. The great wall of Trump, fucking A. TRUMP!


Are you ever embarrassed by being so dumb ? I guess not.
How does it feel to be surrounded by Hispanics and can't understand what they are saying. Is it worst than not understanding simple math problems ? Has your wife started fucking Samoans yet


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

Trumps conduct is so abusive. Could you see him trying to run the country?.....America would be a real horror show...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

While they watch Hillary being sworn in the republicans can thank Donald for helping her get elected....


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

" They seem to pop up every 4-5 minutes , I have plenty of time. Just get em out ,all of em , out . The police are doing a great job, get em out ."


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Black people are slaughtering each other in the inner cities and having abortions at alarming rates.
> The African American population is dying off


Don't worry. I'm still here, and you're still dumb and broke.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> " They seem to pop up every 4-5 minutes , I have plenty of time. Just get em out ,all of em , out . The police are doing a great job, get em out ."



Do you appreciate it when Trump says the same thing 3 times? 

Yep, he's catering to you.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Do you appreciate it when Trump says the same thing 3 times?
> 
> Yep, he's catering to you.


You should probably pay attention to defending your libtards.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Black people are slaughtering each other in the inner cities and having abortions at alarming rates.
> The African American population is dying off


We have no problem reproducing. Can't say the same about you. Add the fact that we mixing blood now I would say we going back to how it all started. Check the census, numbers don't lie.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> They pop up like hepes on infected genitalia , just get em out.


Says a malignant tumor.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Says a malignant tumor.


Lick my scrotum. I know you know what that is ball sack.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lick my scrotum. I know you know what that is ball sack.


the stench of your cancerous breath coming through loud and clear. 
I take offense that you cant stop gritting on Hercules nads.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Yet more IQ failure . a waste of a human life even if it is a liberals.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> the stench of your cancerous breath coming through loud and clear.
> I take offense that you cant stop gritting on Hercules nads.


Lick Rollie's why your there nut sack


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yet more IQ failure . a waste of a human life even if it is a liberals.


Your eloquence is on par with your stench.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Speaking of the uneducated with no future, the libtard posts sound like they're coming from the boys restroom at a Sanders rally.


Didn't you read the article I posted? The large majority of Trump supporters didn't even finish high school. They're also mostly white, and live in mobile homes.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> You should probably pay attention to defending your libtards.


Youre rotting and pus filled yet your focus is on scrotum? Hillbilly you got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre rotting and pus filled yet your focus is on scrotum? Hillbilly you got bigger fish to fry


Man you are as about as retarded as they come . Ignore.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We have no problem reproducing. Can't say the same about you. Add the fact that we mixing blood now I would say we going back to how it all started. Check the census, numbers don't lie.


If the afro American population were performing up to task, Democrats wouldn't need to supplement you with foreigners to keep up its underpriveleged class of uninformed voters.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2016)

LMao ya'll crack me up.
i finished, i think, lol, my first TRUMP page in my new trump coloring book. i like the way the lips turned out.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If the afro American population were performing up to task, Democrats wouldn't need to supplement you with foreigners to keep up its underpriveleged class of uninformed voters.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Didn't you read the article I posted? The large majority of Trump supporters didn't even finish high school. They're also mostly white, and live in mobile homes.


I was gonna "like" this post, until I realized that you actually asked a trump supporter of he'd "read the article". You almost had me.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If the afro American population were performing up to task, Democrats wouldn't need to substitute you with foreigners to keep up its underpriveleged class of uninformed voters.


says the idiot who supports Trump. Tell your hero Trump to find more adjectives besides great, huge, wonderful. I would think a man of his status would have a greater command of the English language. Fucking caveman


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If the afro American population were performing up to task, Democrats wouldn't need to supplement you with foreigners to keep up its underpriveleged class of uninformed voters.


"Uninformed voters", lol. When jokes write themselves.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Man you are as about as retarded as they come . Ignore.


Brilliant! Good bye racist malignancy.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> says the idiot who supports Trump. Tell your hero Trump to find more adjectives besides great, huge, wonderful. I would think a man of his status would have a greater command of the English language. Fucking caveman


So does this mean we are done discussing black people killing off their own race?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So does this mean we are done discussing black people killing off their own race?


Nah, let's talk about it. But first I'll need you to explain to me its relevance.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So does this mean we are done discussing black people killing off their own race?


Guy we not killing off our race, We reproduce with no problems. Can't say the same for you. Check the census and see how low new born birth rate is for white vs blacks or hispanic. Soon you will be the new minority. I suggest you get to fucking. Prostitutes don't count.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If the afro American population were performing up to task, Democrats wouldn't need to supplement you with foreigners to keep up its underpriveleged class of uninformed voters.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Nah, let's talk about it. But first I'll need you to explain to me its relevance.





londonfog said:


> Your kind is dying off, while the world is passing them by.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Nah, let's talk about it. But first I'll need you to explain to me its relevance.


guys to stupid to understand whats going on, but it's funny as fuck watching him try to figure it out.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sources?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

@Not GOP are your feelings hurt.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Sources?


More black lives are terminated than born. But that's OK for London, because black people "fuck a lot"

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/michael-w-chapman/nyc-more-black-babies-killed-abortion-born


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> They pop up like hepes on infected genitalia , just get em out.


sounds like you have experience with herpes on your genitalia. you must support trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> More black lives are terminated than born. But that's OK for London, because black people "fuck a lot"
> 
> http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/michael-w-chapman/nyc-more-black-babies-killed-abortion-born


it's so cute watching you cry and whine about how you will soon be a minority.

there is nothing you can do to stop it, either. a wall won't stop it, neither will your abhorrent racism.









remember that time when you plagiarized from niggermania?

that won't stop it either, fatass.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> More black lives are terminated than born. But that's OK for London, because black people "fuck a lot"
> 
> http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/michael-w-chapman/nyc-more-black-babies-killed-abortion-born


first give me the stats WORLD WIDE, not just New York city. Second the ability to reproduce with no complications, means we have no worries


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> More black lives are terminated than born. But that's OK for London, because black people "fuck a lot"
> 
> http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/michael-w-chapman/nyc-more-black-babies-killed-abortion-born


NYC? I don't live there.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's so cute watching you cry and whine about how you will soon be a minority.
> 
> there is nothing you can do to stop it, either. a wall won't stop it, neither will your abhorrent racism.
> 
> ...


All jokes aside. A picture really is worth a thousand words. Hell, I'd be bitter too, lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


What do we have here?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> first give me the stats WORLD WIDE, not just New York city. Second the ability to reproduce with no complications, means we have no worries





bearkat42 said:


> NYC? I don't live there.


The rate is high all over the country. Planned parenthood opens up clinics in poor minority neighborhoods so that they can prey on young women, collecting fetal tissue/ intact body parts. (Livers, hearts, heads, etc.)


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The rate is high all over the country. Planned parenthood opens up clinics in poor minority neighborhoods so that they can prey on young women, collecting fetal tissue/ intact body parts. (Livers, hearts, heads, etc.)


I don't live in a poor minority neighborhood either.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do we have here?


With buck you get lies, failed trolling, and spam. Same thing every damn day. :yawn:


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I don't live in a poor minority neighborhood either.


You're not a woman either. What's your point?


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The rate is high all over the country. Planned parenthood opens up clinics in poor minority neighborhoods so that they can prey on young women, collecting fetal tissue/ intact body parts. (Livers, hearts, heads, etc.)


Very,very sad.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You're not a woman either. What's your point?


What's yours?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Are you ever embarrassed by being so dumb ? I guess not.
> How does it feel to be surrounded by Hispanics and can't understand what they are saying. Is it worst than not understanding simple math problems ? Has your wife started fucking Samoans yet


Go ahead spit it out and grab a mouth full of candy. TRUMP!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 13, 2016)

Black, brown, white, we should all get along. It's not our sjin color thats the problem its the human race in general. We are hard wired for war. With that being said I hate waiting in line at bank of america for all the mexicans to get their unemployment.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Trump sure has alot of black endorsements ? It must be the "Uncle Toms".


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Very,very sad.


It's hash tag black lives matter with a bullet. They keep killing each other. I just don't get it


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> *Trump sure has alot of black endorsements* ? It must be the "Uncle Toms".


I cannot figure that one out myself...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's hash tag black lives matter with a bullet. They keep killing each other. I just don't get it[/QUOTE You're right, if black lives mattered they would not be shooting and robbing eachother.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

All lives matter.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

Three in one day, enjoy, 

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-boca-raton-fl-3-13-16/


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 13, 2016)

Black lives only are not valued by the police. Your beef is with the police.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I cannot figure that one out myself...


Maybe because he is not what he is painted and all folks regardless of color just want a better,stonger,employed country.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 13, 2016)

Uncle buck is lucky, when he gets pulled over he just offers a blowjob and hes 100


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I cannot figure that one out myself...


Its like weed smoking Republicans or ones that enjoy drugs in general. 
It's the just say no party!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Maybe because he is not what he is painted and all folks regardless of color just want a better,stonger,employed country.


I wouldn't let my kid act like the Donald, why would I want a president that acts like an immature child?....


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I wouldn't let my kid act like the Donald, why would I want a president that acts like an immature child?....


Change of pace ? Or just plain change .


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Change of pace ? Or just plain change .


sounds like fun, but there's too much at stake. I'm just getting to SS age, all these "change" guy's want to fuck me out of it....no thanks


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's hash tag black lives matter with a bullet. They keep killing each other. I just don't get it


Then you probably should have stayed in school.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> sounds like fun, but there's too much at stake. I'm just getting to SS age, all these "change" guy's want to fuck me out of it....no thanks


I'll be fucked out of it and so will my kids and your grandkids ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Both sides created the Donald .


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'll be fucked out of it and so will my kids and your grandkids ?


exactly!......be careful how you vote


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Both sides created the Donald .


But he wouldn't last as a democrat...


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Trump sure has alot of black endorsements ? It must be the "Uncle Toms".


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'll be fucked out of it and so will my kids and your grandkids ?


That's why we need to keep weed illegal. Best retirement plan there is!


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> exactly!......be careful how you vote


If something isn't done it surely won't be here.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Lol .


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> That's why we need to keep weed illegal. Best retirement plan there is!


The only reason I'm going to the polls.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> That's why we need to keep weed illegal. Best retirement plan there is!


Yeah, that's much more important than keeping innocent people out of a cage!

/s


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's hash tag black lives matter with a bullet. They keep killing each other. I just don't get it


isn't the white on white murder rate 85%, while the black on black murder rate is 90%?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> With buck you get lies, failed trolling, and spam. Same thing every damn day. :yawn:


hey moron, you told us about your little group of fat losers.



Not GOP said:


> Your so lame buck. Smokestacks is a small group of Libertarian leaning conservatives who like to grow and smoke a lot.


so i googled for you guys, and found this:







beyond pathetic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Both sides created the Donald .


nope, he is the spawn of racist losers like you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, that's much more important than keeping innocent people out of a cage!
> 
> /s


weed is legal where i am, and i still make a killing on it.

TWS is just a weak, insecure little pussy.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> If something isn't done it surely won't be here.


When these republicans say that are going to build up the military & balance the budget at the same time where do you think the money will come from?....cutting "entitlments"...they consider SS an entitlement, like I haven't been paying in for 40 years!!! Their political forefathers (previous adminstrations of both parties) have miss appropriated much of SS to fund wars. Now they want to screw us out of our money....Trump would file bankruptsy & say it was a 'good deal'. There are a lot of ways to fix SS if they want too....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> The only reason I'm going to the polls.


Having a new conservitave Supreme court justice would be another very important reason bro.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, that's much more important than keeping innocent people out of a cage!
> 
> /s


Too me it is. I've been shackled for bud.. but the risks outweigh the costs. For me.. this is how I'm funding my retirement and life. 


UncleBuck said:


> weed is legal where i am, and i still make a killing on it.
> 
> TWS is just a weak, insecure little pussy.


Your more then likely not doing it legally. Unless your plants are tagged and monitored by the pigs?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Your more then likely not doing it legally. Unless your plants are tagged and monitored by the pigs?


caregivers don't need RFID tags, only dispensaries. 75 plant limits still exist, even though i don't have that many going.

if you're scared of legalization, boo hoo.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Legalization will just make it easier to say your doing it illegally. There will be more folks in jail for it then there is now.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> isn't the white on white murder rate 85%, while the black on black murder rate is 90%?


It's always the same bunk argument with you. Try not to be a partisan hack all the time. People would have to be complete idiots to believe anything you post. Everyday you want to have the same exact conversation, like deja vu, the movie groundhog day... This is the last time I'm going to explain it to your remedial, tiny little brain.

Percentages of crime rates in terms of black on black, and white on white; do Not factor the frequency in which the crimes are happening. You're cherry picking irrelevant stats to try and confuse ignorant Democrats.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> caregivers don't need RFID tags, only dispensaries. 75 plant limits still exist, even though i don't have that many going.
> 
> if you're scared of legalization, boo hoo.


Not scared. But voting against it. California is not giving sweet heart deals like that. You sound like a carpet bagger chasing those dollars. If it's so sweet legalized go do it in oregon...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Too me it is. I've been shackled for bud.. but the risks outweigh the costs. For me.. this is how I'm funding my retirement and life.


The overall picture doesn't matter to you? Friends and family members possibly being subject to unjust laws doesn't matter?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's always the same bunk argument with you. Try not to be a partisan hack all the time. People would have to be complete idiots to believe anything you post. Everyday you want to have the same exact conversation, like deja vu, the movie groundhog day... This is the last time I'm going to explain it to your remedial, tiny little brain.
> 
> Percentages of crime rates in terms of black on black, and white on white; do Not factor the frequency in which the crimes are happening. You're cherry picking irrelevant stats to try and confuse ignorant Democrats.


so you don't want me to repeat that the white on white murder rate is 85% (as compared to the 90% black n black murder rate).

fine.

you want the frequency with which they are happening.

fine.

every day, white people kill 6.87 other white people. black people only kill 6.15 other black people in the same time frame.

so if your point was that white people are deadlier than blacks, then congratulations. you have proved your point.

source: https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2013/crime-in-the-u.s.-2013/offenses-known-to-law-enforcement/expanded-homicide/expanded_homicide_data_table_6_murder_race_and_sex_of_vicitm_by_race_and_sex_of_offender_2013.xls

not GOP:


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Not scared. But voting against it. California is not giving sweet heart deals like that. You sound like a carpet bagger chasing those dollars. If it's so sweet legalized go do it in oregon...


i would love to go back to oregon and do it there too. i miss that place. if you were in hillsboro and smoked weed, chances are you were smoking mine.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Both sides created the Donald .


It's almost like you're admitting that there's something wrong with the donald, because I can't imagine you giving Dems "credit" for something that you deemed positive.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i would love to go back to oregon and do it there too. i miss that place. if you were in hillsboro and smoked weed, chances are you were smoking mine.


Small town? Your green house wasn't that big!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Percentages of crime rates in terms of black on black, and white on white; do Not factor the frequency in which the crimes are happening. You're cherry picking irrelevant stats to try and confuse ignorant Democrats.





Not GOP said:


> It's hash tag black lives matter with a bullet. *They* keep killing each other. I just don't get it


Then why did you specifically emphasize black people by mentioning BLM? The white/white & black/black crime rates are statistically the same regardless of the rate of crimes (which is pretty easily explained by *socioeconomic* factors since black people are more likely to be poor than white people and, shockingly, more crimes take place in poor areas than in not poor areas), so were you just trying to confuse ignorant republicans?


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It's almost like you're admitting that there's something wrong with the donald, because I can't imagine you giving Dems "credit" for something that you deemed positive.


I am not a valid Trump supporter . I have said before if I have a chance I will vote for Sanders but not Clinton. I just want a better out look on my future and everyone's else. All this racial shit makes me sick to my stomach and the divided country that we are .


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The overall picture doesn't matter to you? Friends and family members possibly being subject to unjust laws doesn't matter?


It does matter to me. Got to keep a good lawyer on retainer for that.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I am not a valid Trump supporter . I have said before if I have a chance I will vote for Sanders but not Clinton. I just want a better out look on my future and everyone's else. All this racial shit makes me sick to my stomach and the divided country that we are .


Clinton is not my first choice....I'd love to see Bernie get in. But I could not stand for Trump at any cost he would be the worst.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I am not a valid Trump supporter .


so you're an invalid?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> It does matter to me. Got to keep a good lawyer on retainer for that.


Guy, if it's legal, nobody has to worry about any of that


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I am not a valid Trump supporter . I have said before if I have a chance I will vote for Sanders but not Clinton. I just want a better out look on my future and everyone's else. All this racial shit makes me sick to my stomach and the divided country that we are .


Ok, then I will take you at your word. I'd really like to know the role that you feel the left has played in the creation of trump.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then why did you specifically emphasize black people by mentioning BLM? The white/white & black/black crime rates are statistically the same regardless of the rate of crimes (which is pretty easily explained by *socioeconomic* factors since black people are more likely to be poor than white people and, shockingly, more crimes take place in poor areas than in not poor areas), so were you just trying to confuse ignorant republicans?


LOL. Democrats separate crimes by race for a reason. It's really not that complicated...

90% black on black crime sounds a lot better than citing the actual number of blacks killed by another black.
When blacks ridicule other blacks for doing to well in school, and acting "too white", then that is just another example of brothers holding each other back. Is it empathy? Perhaps. Jealousy? Probably. But your right, progress begins at home, and at the local level. Things that an individual has direct control over. To better themselves, and better their lives.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Guy, if it's legal, nobody has to worry about any of that


I know. I agree with you. But unless everyone else follows Colorado and people can have 75 plants or better yet no number or space regulations, the small guys get screwed still. And former anti pot rich fat cats, make all the money and shove little farms and farmers out onto the streets. Just like big corporations buy up all of these mega farms out here now in california


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> 90% black on black crime sounds a lot better than citing the actual number of blacks killed by another black.


white on white murders outnumber black on black murders.



Not GOP said:


> When blacks ridicule other blacks for doing to well in school, and acting "too white", then that is just another example of brothers holding each other back.


this line of bullshit you spew has been debunked.

http://home.uchicago.edu/~ludwigj/papers/JPAM-BurdenActingWhite-1997.pdf



go away.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> LOL. Democrats separate crimes by race for a reason. It's really not that complicated...
> 
> 90% black on black crime sounds a lot better than citing the actual number of blacks killed by another black.
> When blacks ridicule other blacks for doing to well in school, and acting "too white", then that is just another example of brothers holding each other back. Is it empathy? Perhaps. Jealousy? Probably. But your right, progress begins at home, and at the local level. Things that an individual has direct control over. To better themselves, and better their lives.


It's clear just by reading your personal views about this your opinion is biased, I'm glad I quoted this post in time just incase you tried to edit it later since it's a good example of what I'm talking about

This is something nobody will change, so enjoy your view, it won't get you very far


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's clear just by reading your personal views about this your opinion is biased, I'm glad I quoted this post in time just incase you tried to edit it later since it's a good example of what I'm talking about
> 
> This is something nobody will change, so enjoy your view, it won't get you very far


"Something nobody will change"? Please explain your points, rather than asserting random opinions


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> "Something nobody will change"? Please explain your points, rather than asserting random opinions


Nobody will change your opinion about this, so there's no point in discussing it with you


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> LOL. Democrats separate crimes by race for a reason. It's really not that complicated...
> 
> 90% black on black crime sounds a lot better than citing the actual number of blacks killed by another black.
> When blacks ridicule other blacks for doing to well in school, and acting "too white", then that is just another example of brothers holding each other back. Is it empathy? Perhaps. Jealousy? Probably. But your right, progress begins at home, and at the local level. Things that an individual has direct control over. To better themselves, and better their lives.


Why are you so concerned with how many black folk kill each other?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Why are you so concerned with how many black folk kill each other?


I already told you. Because we are all Americans. We need to look out for each other. Trump will become known as the great uniter. America first, no more catering to illegals.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Trump sure has alot of black endorsements ? It must be the "Uncle Toms".


I guess you have actually never read the book or you would have called them Sambo. Not surprising, most Trump supporters find it hard to read anything past two sentences. A novel is just too much to ask.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Go ahead spit it out and grab a mouth full of candy. TRUMP!


Is that what they say to your wife on the island?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> When these republicans say that are going to build up the military & balance the budget at the same time where do you think the money will come from?....cutting "entitlments"...they consider SS an entitlement, like I haven't been paying in for 40 years!!! Their political forefathers (previous adminstrations of both parties) have miss appropriated much of SS to fund wars. Now they want to screw us out of our money....Trump would file bankruptsy & say it was a 'good deal'. There are a lot of ways to fix SS if they want too....


Dude you are asking a Trump supporter to use numbers and do some math. Not going to happen.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's always the same bunk argument with you. Try not to be a partisan hack all the time. People would have to be complete idiots to believe anything you post. Everyday you want to have the same exact conversation, like deja vu, the movie groundhog day... This is the last time I'm going to explain it to your remedial, tiny little brain.
> 
> Percentages of crime rates in terms of black on black, and white on white; do Not factor the frequency in which the crimes are happening. You're cherry picking irrelevant stats to try and confuse ignorant Democrats.


heres what the FBI says

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2013/crime-in-the-u.s.-2013/offenses-known-to-law-enforcement/expanded-homicide/expanded_homicide_data_table_6_murder_race_and_sex_of_vicitm_by_race_and_sex_of_offender_2013.xls


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I already told you. Because we are all Americans. We need to look out for each other. Trump will become known as the great uniter. America first, no more catering to illegals.


Bullshit


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Bullshit


My brother from another mother. It's time to stop with all the Obama racial divisiveness. Instead of pitting one American against another, Trump will bring us all together.... In 2017


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> My brother from another mother. It's time to stop with all the Obama racial divisiveness. Instead of pitting one American against another, Trump will bring us all together.... In 2017


Trump is not the one to bring anyone together, but the racist, bigots and the uneducated.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> heres what the FBI says
> 
> https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2013/crime-in-the-u.s.-2013/offenses-known-to-law-enforcement/expanded-homicide/expanded_homicide_data_table_6_murder_race_and_sex_of_vicitm_by_race_and_sex_of_offender_2013.xls


Why do you and Buck keep posting a .xls link? I'm not familiar with that abbreviation or acronym, or whatever it is. black/white crime statistics need to take into account percentage of population. You do know that right?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Why do you and Buck keep posting a .xls link? I'm not familiar with that abbreviation or acronym, or whatever it is. black/white crime statistics need to take into account percentage of population. You do know that right?


you are dumb...you know that right. XLS (e*X*ce*L* *S*preadsheet ) is a file extension for a spreadsheet file format created by Microsoft. Who the hell let you on a computer. The link I gave is straight from the FBI stats. Dumb ass Trump supporter.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are dumb...you know that right. XLS (e*X*ce*L* *S*preadsheet ) is a file extension for a spreadsheet file format created by Microsoft. Who the hell let you on a computer. The link I gave is straight from the FBI stats. Dumb ass Trump supporter.


I'm not opening any corrupted spreadsheet files. Post a different link


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not opening any corrupted spreadsheet files. Post a different link


I would rather leave you stupid. Dumb fucker don't even know what an xls file is. WTF...again what do you do for a living ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> My brother from another mother. It's time to stop with all the Obama racial divisiveness. Instead of pitting one American against another, Trump will bring us all together.... In 2017


didn't the KKK tell its klansmen to go out and volunteer for trump though?

is the KKK for racial unity?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Why do you and Buck keep posting a .xls link? I'm not familiar with that abbreviation or acronym, or whatever it is. black/white crime statistics need to take into account percentage of population. You do know that right?


you asked for the frequency and i gave it to you.

white on white killings are more frequent than black on black killings.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not opening any corrupted spreadsheet files. Post a different link


You are just messing with him. Too funny this


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I would rather leave you stupid. Dumb fucker don't even know what an xls file is. WTF...again what do you do for a living ?


Chill out buddy. No need to freak and spazz out on me.

Compared to the percentage of population, the black murder rate is much higher white.



population
13% black
80% white


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> population
> 13% black
> 80% white


so only 7% of americans are hispanic, asian, or mixed race?

LOL


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Chill out buddy. No need to freak and spazz out on me.
> 
> Compared to the percentage of population, the black murder rate is much higher white.
> 
> ...


What do you do for a living ?


----------



## bro54209 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Chill out buddy. No need to freak and spazz out on me.
> 
> Compared to the percentage of population, the black murder rate is much higher white.
> 
> ...


Your about as legit as a degree from trump university 

 Let's base our facts on reality rather than on made-up opinons shall we, like as if weed was a dangerous drug or something


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

^^^^ Come on essay. If we are counting Hispanics as whites in crime statistics (thanks to Bill Clinton)
Then it is only fair to count them in with percentage of population. Duh
Don't try to pull one over on me, wise guy. This isn't my first rodeo.


----------



## bro54209 (Mar 13, 2016)

my mom a few years ago and a I quote said "trump is snooty" and I know what she meant but I felt frustrated as hell for her to make up an opinion on someone she doesnt know. Her fiance is a businessman and brainwashes her so I suspected she was going to blindly follow trump and sadly shes become one of those "we need a strong businessman" type. That pissed me off so much I havent talked to her since then


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Don't try to pull one over on me wise guy, this isn't my first rodeo.


if you ever tried to participate in a rodeo, the ASPCA would have to get involved to make sure you didn't kill any livestock by attempting to mount them.

long story short, you are fat.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

bro54209 said:


> my mom a few years ago and a I quote said "trump is snooty" and I know what she meant but I felt frustrated as hell for her to make up an opinion on someone she doesnt know. Her fiance is a businessman and brainwashes her so I suspected she was going to blindly follow trump and sadly shes become one of those "we need a strong businessman" type. That pissed me off so much I havent talked to her since then


You sound like a snobby little brat


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

You guys are better than me. I refuse to argue the subject of black on black crime with someone who couldn't care less about it if it was happening on Mars. He's clearly using it as a diversionary tactic because it effectively changes the subject. It's the same bullshit they pull when discussing police on black violence. Like one has anything to do with the other. I can't do it.


----------



## bro54209 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> ^^^^ Come on essay. If we are counting Hispanics as whites in crime statistics (thanks to Bill Clinton)
> Then it is only fair to count them in with percentage of population. Duh
> Don't try to pull one over on me, wise guy. This isn't my first rodeo.


even then it equals 80% 6 years ago, as if people are pure breeding and not mixing their genes, so its still less than 80, besides trump n mexicans dont mix well so u cant count on them voting for him haha


----------



## bro54209 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You sound like a snobby little brat


u sound like the typical assumptious drumpfhole


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> ^^^^ Come on essay. If we are counting Hispanics as whites in crime statistics (thanks to Bill Clinton)
> Then it is only fair to count them in with percentage of population. Duh
> Don't try to pull one over on me, wise guy. This isn't my first rodeo.


**esse**


----------



## bro54209 (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What do you do for a living ?


He's currently going to school to learn how to build a wall for the US govt.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

bro54209 said:


> He's currently going to school to learn how to build a wall for the US govt.


He seems to not want to answer the question. I'm curious as to what GOP does to earn 42,000 a year


----------



## bro54209 (Mar 13, 2016)

Maybe if we said something uugely impressive, there would be love, lovely tremendous love among us


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You guys are better than me. I refuse to argue the subject of black on black crime with someone who couldn't care less about it if it was happening on Mars. He's clearly using it as a diversionary tactic because it effectively changes the subject. It's the same bullshit they pull when discussing police on black violence. Like one has anything to do with the other. I can't do it.


Yet at the same time you constantly go on about slavery. Ironic eh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> He seems to not want to answer the question. I'm curious as to what GOP does to earn 42,000 a year


he makes youtube vids and spams sites like ours with his bullshit.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

bro54209 said:


> even then it equals 80% 6 years ago, as if people are pure breeding and not mixing their genes, so its still less than 80, besides trump n mexicans dont mix well so u cant count on them voting for him haha


Weak bail out. You should have just admitted you're wrong, at least then you could maintain some level of credibility.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You guys are better than me. I refuse to argue the subject of black on black crime with someone who couldn't care less about it if it was happening on Mars. He's clearly using it as a diversionary tactic because it effectively changes the subject. It's the same bullshit they pull when discussing police on black violence. Like one has anything to do with the other. I can't do it.


Just block it all out, and pretend it's not happening. That's what politicians do


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Just block it all out, and pretend it's not happening. That's what politicians do


that's also what you did when i pointed out that you plagiarized from niggermania.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Just block it all out, and pretend it's not happening. That's what politicians do


Will do.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's also what you did when i pointed out that you plagiarized from niggermania.


Am I still being trolled with proven lies by a midget Jewish diptard named Andy? lol
Are you still suffering from a little guy with a big keyboard complex?


----------



## bro54209 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Weak bail out. You should have just admitted you're wrong, at least then you could maintain some level of credibility.


No I merely stated that you were wrong with the rules in your own little world, but in the real world hispanics are NOT white as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bro54209 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Am I still being trolled with proven lies by a midget Jewish diptard named Andy? lol
> Are you still suffering from a little guy with a big keyboard complex?


AHAHA your diggin your hole deeper there


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Am I still being trolled with proven lies by a midget Jewish diptard named Andy? lol
> Are you still suffering from a little guy with a big keyboard complex?


i'm actually 6'2''. i'm just not morbidly obese, like you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yet at the same time you constantly go on about slavery. Ironic eh?


When have I ever "gone on" or even mentioned slavery? You're out of your little dumb misinformed mind.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Nah, let's talk about it. But first I'll need you to explain to me its relevance.





Not GOP said:


> Weak bail out. You should have just admitted you're wrong, at least then you could maintain some level of credibility.


The retort of a cowardly, ignorant racist, half ass. "Credibility" as a criticism lol the canine slobber is drooling as you speak.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> 6'2" with a size 6 shoe. Is that why you stumble, walk like a penguin, and suffer from needle dick syndrome?


Why are the racist bitches all focused on cock n balls??? @Not GOP hard core crotch watcher, closet case and flaccid man ho


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2016)

I can't figure out what GOP's argument is. What are you claiming to be true regarding murder statistics, GOP?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Am I still being trolled with proven lies by a midget Jewish diptard named Andy? lol
> Are you still suffering from a little guy with a big keyboard complex?


Bro take a reality check. Characterizing people as "jew" "homo" "black" etc exposes your pathetic ignorance and impotence. You present as the creepiest flaccid ignorant clown. You might take pride in hideous idiot stupidity. The rest of us recognize you as a slimy juvenile suffering the plight of cultural poverty and intellectual asphyxiation.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I can't figure out what GOP's argument is. What are you claiming to be true regarding murder statistics, GOP?


I'm not sure if the GOP and Little Marco have an official position on this issue.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Is that what they say to your wife on the island?


The people I have met on the island are nothing like you. I think your diploma is in question whether it is worth a shit already, so be careful . TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not sure if the GOP and Little Marco have an official position on this issue.


"little marco" a phrase that provides a pair of flaccid maggots quasi- boners .


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not sure if the GOP and Little Marco have an official position on this issue.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> 6'2" with a size 6 shoe. Is that why you stumble, walk like a penguin, and suffer from needle dick syndrome?


size 14 shoe actually. but still not morbidly obese, like you.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i would love to go back to oregon and do it there too. i miss that place. if you were in hillsboro and smoked weed, chances are you were smoking mine.


yeah and if you were smokin meth it was mine as well. Small town


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm sure the Samoans are nothing like me. I for one would not touch your wife. Not my type. How many Samoans you think your wife is fucking while you out fishing. Do you ever catch her saying " mmmm this taste just like Samoan "


You tell me , its your story. Kick start those papers boy and spit it out. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You tell me , its your story. Kick start those papers boy and spit it out. TRUMP!


Think I hit a nerve. You getting to old to fuck. Got a lot of men on the island that would hit anything. I'm sure your wife is taking plenty Samoan in her. Deep down you know it. How does it feel to know your wife is getting bang out and sucking the next man. Does it hurt as bad as when you found out your daughter loves BBC.


----------



## Theghost777 (Mar 13, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 a wall won't stop the more than 50% of illegals that got here with a visa
> 
> 2 show me a 20 foot wall and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder
> 
> 3 it would be cheaper to fix the immigration system


Amen


----------



## testiclees (Mar 13, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yeah and if you were smokin meth it was mine as well. Small town


Surprise! You provided the same toxic brain rot there, that you do here. Hey youre the shit, really.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm not sure if the GOP and Little Marco have an official position on this issue.


So, what are you trying to say regarding murder statistics?


----------



## see4 (Mar 13, 2016)

IM SO EXCITED!! GO PALIN GO!!!




DRUMP PALIN 2016


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Think I hit a nerve. You getting to old to fuck. Got a lot of men on the island that would hit anything. I'm sure your wife is taking plenty Samoan in her. Deep down you know it. How does it feel to know your wife is getting bang out and sucking the next man. Does it hurt as bad as when you found out your daughter loves BBC.


The only thing you hit was the bottom of the barrel. This is going to be a great few months. TRUMP!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Surprise! You provided the same toxic brain rot there, that you do here. Hey youre the shit, really.


thanks


----------



## SmokyLungs (Mar 14, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> there are all kinds of gang bangin Mexicans out here and border brothers that talk down on America proud to be Mexican, sure don't wanna live there though.


That's because California is predominantly Mexican go to a all white state where it is flooded with meth labs and junkies let's see u blame some other race then .


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yeah and if you were smokin meth it was mine as well. Small town


I've noticed that anyone who disagrees you, you accuse them of smoking meth. Psychologists have a name for this.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 14, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Authoritarianism left? You want to control thought now? LOL!!!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 14, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

enjoy.

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-hickory-nc-lenoir-rhyne/


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

ICE: 124 illegals freed from jail later charged in 138 murder cases...


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/ice-124-illegal-immigrants-freed-from-jail-later-charged-with-murder/article/2585720


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2016)

Trump is an immature loose cannon.....no way he should ever be commander in chief. He's "unsound"...


----------



## SmokyLungs (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> ICE: 124 illegals freed from jail later charged in 138 murder cases...


Out of 30,000 that's a pretty low number bub


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

Most on this thread uncle see4 testicleless, or folks from the parts of America the left have controlled West coast, East coast are too cowardly to fight for anything. They will fight on a forum like this behind a keyboard. Sadly they will not for anything worth a flying fuck. Same as the refugees from the middle East a bunch of fighting age pussies running away instead of fighting. The tree of liberty needs watered with the blood of tyrants and cowards it seems. Good luck to all you limp dicked pussies. Now get on your carpel tunnel wrist guard and fire up you comments about a bit of grammar or punctuation or how I'm racist/homophobic/islamaphobic. God I hope your right and I'm wrong because if you're wrong we may all be fucked.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Out of 30,000 that's a pretty low number bub


Unless it's your momma huh not your problem though.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2016)

Trumpo


Cezarkush said:


> Unless it's your momma huh not your problem though.


the world ain't perfect bro, a wall won't change that


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trumpo
> 
> the world ain't perfect bro, a wall won't change that


Take away any reason for them to come. Just common sense really, huge fines for hiring illegals, no social welfare unless you were born in this country to two citizens of this country. Put a huge penalty on financial remittances to other countries and no more foreign aid.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 14, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!,

That last rally was a grand slam!, The Democrats are in trouble. And for your viewing pleasure rally #2. About one hour away, enjoy TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-tampa-fl-3-14-16/


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trumpo
> 
> the world ain't perfect bro, a wall won't change that


I've seen enough of of this world to know that. Be it Hong Kong where girls are sold into prostitution to pay their families debt. The middle East where a woman needs five male witness's or its not rape. Fuck me America might not be the perfect example of shit, but by what I've seen traveling in the military abroad its the last best hope the world has got.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Take away any reason for them to come. Just common sense really, huge fines for hiring illegals, no social welfare unless you were born in this country to two citizens of this country. Put a huge penalty on financial remittances to other countries and no more foreign aid.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2016)

Trump has succumbed to the darker angels of his nature....he's become unsound


----------



## SmokyLungs (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Unless it's your momma huh not your problem though.


Lol what does that have to do with anything criminals are criminals let any of them out whether they are black brown green white yellow a percantage of them are likely to do a crime again its all they know only some get the rehabilitation they need but some are stuck in their ways like u and your ignorance


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2016)

I give most republicans enough credit to realize they cannot nominate this clown as their candidate...this convention should be a hoot!


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Lol what does that have to do with anything criminals are criminals let any of them out whether they are black brown green white yellow a percantage of them are likely to due a crime again its all they know only some get the rehabilitation they need but some are stuck in their ways like u and your ignorance


Like you ignorant the reply. They shouldn't have been in the first fucking place there smoky. Is that lost on you ya dumbbell. So those 138 murder charges should have never ever happed you mindless troll.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Most on this thread uncle see4 testicleless, or folks from the parts of America the left have controlled West coast, East coast are too cowardly to fight for anything. They will fight on a forum like this behind a keyboard. Sadly they will not for anything worth a flying fuck. Same as the refugees from the middle East a bunch of fighting age pussies running away instead of fighting. The tree of liberty needs watered with the blood of tyrants and cowards it seems. Good luck to all you limp dicked pussies. Now get on your carpel tunnel wrist guard and fire up you comments about a bit of grammar or punctuation or how I'm racist/homophobic/islamaphobic. God I hope your right and I'm wrong because if you're wrong we may all be fucked.


Of course you are wrong. You thoughts are those a bigot juvenile half wit.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Like you ignorant the reply. They shouldn't have been in the first fucking place there smoky. Is that lost on you ya dumbbell. So those 138 murder charges should have never ever happed you mindless troll.


Lol wow your ignorance is the highest I've seen yet where did I say any of that ? You have places In your great USA called the ghetto the hood i bet u never been there with your mom struggling to provide your dad gone no I bet u grew up in a nice home in a nice neighborhood I'm not saying its the victims fault or it justifies the actions of the criminals but the USA provides many environments like these and does little to help it out no all the funding go to rich neighborhoods to give them a better life like if wealthy lifestyles ain't good enough u put a domesticated monkey in the jungle he will become wild


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Like you ignorant the reply. They shouldn't have been in the first fucking place there smoky. Is that lost on you ya dumbbell. So those 138 murder charges should have never ever happed you mindless troll.


Youre drunk on dog water maggot boy.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Authoritarianism left? You want to control thought now? LOL!!!


look up what the word means before you use it idiot.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Most on this thread uncle see4 testicleless, or folks from the parts of America the left have controlled West coast, East coast are too cowardly to fight for anything. They will fight on a forum like this behind a keyboard. Sadly they will not for anything worth a flying fuck. Same as the refugees from the middle East a bunch of fighting age pussies running away instead of fighting. The tree of liberty needs watered with the blood of tyrants and cowards it seems. Good luck to all you limp dicked pussies. Now get on your carpel tunnel wrist guard and fire up you comments about a bit of grammar or punctuation or how I'm racist/homophobic/islamaphobic. God I hope your right and I'm wrong because if you're wrong we may all be fucked.


*"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants." Thomas Jefferson's letter to William Stephens Smith.

You could at _least_ get such a famous quote correct or the context... :/

It was about Shay's Rebellion; Jefferson writes, "I say nothing of it's motives. They were founded in ignorance, not wickedness. God forbid we should ever be twenty years without such a rebellion. The people cannot be all and always well-informed. The part which is wrong will be discontented in proportion to the importance of the facts they misconceive...." He's saying Shay and his followers were patriots, but idiots, and that the deaths of a few rebellious "patriots" or even a small rebellion are okay from time to time. Shay's Rebellion and the Articles of Confederation's weakness to stem the insurrection would be huge factors that led to the Constitutional Convention.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Lol wow your ignorance is the highest I've seen yet where did I say any of that ? You have places In your great USA called the ghetto the hood i bet u never been there with your mom struggling to provide your dad gone no I bet u grew up in a nice home in a nice neighborhood I'm not saying its the victims fault or it justifies the actions of the criminals but the USA provides many environments like these and does little to help it out no all the funding go to rich neighborhoods to give them a better life like if wealthy lifestyles ain't good enough u put a domesticated monkey in the jungle he will become wild


You blathered on about criminals black yellow green or some such drivel that feel from your mouth. Unlike other places in the world with the cast system, in America where ever you are born you can better yourself where other people in countries don't have that opportunity and I'm sure would do anything for that.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Ahh the middle ghty testicleless go fuck yourself homeboy or better eat some 00 buck through a twelver ya loser. Just like my post said tough guys behind a screen with your nifty wrist guard on. Foad


Dumber than fuck and more cowardly than your hood wearing mother. Gtfoh bitch.


----------



## Lucky Luc (Mar 14, 2016)

blaw blaw blaw if you think Trump will make America great again ,a quote from Bernie we need to invest much more in mental health have you seen the Republican Debates?A big 50% of these Trumpetere were big fans or still watch re runs of celeb app To be the leader of the free world is not a tv show has no place for racism it's not the place for a divider .Do you really think Mexico will pay 4 the wall? Mexico wont even pay for a single brick of Ding Dong no one home Don's wall.
Ding Dong Don is a sad sad sad thing that the population of the great USA has to deal with. Racism at it's worst I've seen in my life ,God bless the planet we all live on.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

So all you trolls about the 138 citizens who were murdered by people that shouldn't of had the chance in the first place. What about them


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> You blathered on about criminals black yellow green or some such drivel that feel from your mouth. Unlike other places in the world with the cast system, in America where ever you are born you can better yourself where other people in countries don't have that opportunity and I'm sure would do anything for that.


This stupid fuck mentions "bettering yourself" by that you mean learning more Klan myths? The post reads as if written by a comedy writer posing as a racist cretin. Youre out of your depth here donkey. Go away.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dumber than fuck and more cowardly than your hood wearing mother. Gtfoh bitch.


Ahhh testicleless got your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> This stupid fuck mentions "bettering yourself" by that you mean learning more Klan myths? The post reads as if written by a comedy writer posing as a racist cretin. Youre out of your depth here donkey. Go away.


Your self pity is strong


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Your self pity is strong


In terms of strength the stench of your idiocy is epic. You stink like a bloated rat.

Gotta point out that you are so fucking simple: "pity", no youre too stupid to even interpret basic messages.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Ahhh testicleless got your panties in a bunch.


Are you a blind brown eye? Hercules goes commando jack ass.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

Have a great day testicleless


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Have a great day testicleless


Mongrel dog exits ...Is that a tail between your cheeks or a benghazi toy?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> So all you trolls about the 138 citizens who were murdered by people that shouldn't of had the chance in the first place. What about them


16,121-138=15,983 citizens who were murdered by people who WERE supposed to be here. And that number goes up when you include America's most powerful street gang: The police.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Mongrel dog exits ...Is that a tail between your cheeks or a benghazi toy?


Lmao yeah you won big man just like your hero herc you've slayed the beast


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Most on this thread uncle see4 testicleless, or folks from the parts of America the left have controlled West coast, East coast are too cowardly to fight for anything. They will fight on a forum like this behind a keyboard. Sadly they will not for anything worth a flying fuck. Same as the refugees from the middle East a bunch of fighting age pussies running away instead of fighting. The tree of liberty needs watered with the blood of tyrants and cowards it seems. Good luck to all you limp dicked pussies. Now get on your carpel tunnel wrist guard and fire up you comments about a bit of grammar or punctuation or how I'm racist/homophobic/islamaphobic. God I hope your right and I'm wrong because if you're wrong we may all be fucked.


You racist xenophobes have ruined the word "right". As with any words you guys use, it now means opposite from what the word originally meant.

That fucking wall won't stop immigration. The massive police action that your guy promotes to deport 25 million productive people living illegally in the US would turn this nation into a police state. I can hear the outcry from fuckers like you who didn't realize how much registration and snooping into everybody's lives is required to complete such an act. Also, you'll wail when you find out how much it will affect your life and freedom of movement. As far as the murders you cite, why didn't you care about it earlier?

All of Trump's arguments are phony and solutions impractical. You who eat the dirt Trumps shadow touches, only care about your white pride and want to reclaim the position in society that was given to supremacists of the past. You want that freebie back. Crushing minorities is how white pride assholes like you get "dignity".

The only good thing that will come from this is satisfaction from hearing wingnuts whine for another eight years over the Democratic president that is elected next fall.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)

Ben Carson admits that Donald Trump is running a con 

If you’re like me, you’ve suspected all along that Donald Trump’s presidential campaign was a calculated con job. I’ll grant, reluctantly, that he may actually want to be president, but it was always clear that Trump’s rhetoric was disingenuous. This is what makes him uniquely odious. An earnest bigot or fear-monger is bad enough, but one who feigns and incites bigotry for purely self-interested reasons is a special kind of nuisance. And that’s exactly who and what Trump is: a shameless salesman, an insincere Howard Beale playing the part of populist folk hero, whipping up hate and violence along the way.

http://www.salon.com/2016/03/14/ben_carson_admits_that_donald_trump_is_running_a_con_and_that_makes_trumps_campaign_all_the_more_unforgivable/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Ben Carson admits that Donald Trump is running a con
> 
> If you’re like me, you’ve suspected all along that Donald Trump’s presidential campaign was a calculated con job. I’ll grant, reluctantly, that he may actually want to be president, but it was always clear that Trump’s rhetoric was disingenuous. This is what makes him uniquely odious. An earnest bigot or fear-monger is bad enough, but one who feigns and incites bigotry for purely self-interested reasons is a special kind of nuisance. And that’s exactly who and what Trump is: a shameless salesman, an insincere Howard Beale playing the part of populist folk hero, whipping up hate and violence along the way.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2016/03/14/ben_carson_admits_that_donald_trump_is_running_a_con_and_that_makes_trumps_campaign_all_the_more_unforgivable/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


Wow, incredible. Carson says he endorsed Trump only after he was convinced that Trump didn't mean what he said. "He's a really good guy, I have faith in him." What a tool. It goes to show you how Carson's brand of Evangelist faith renders a person susceptible to the con.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Most on this thread uncle see4 testicleless, or folks from the parts of America the left have controlled West coast, East coast are too cowardly to fight for anything. They will fight on a forum like this behind a keyboard. Sadly they will not for anything worth a flying fuck. Same as the refugees from the middle East a bunch of fighting age pussies running away instead of fighting. The tree of liberty needs watered with the blood of tyrants and cowards it seems. Good luck to all you limp dicked pussies. Now get on your carpel tunnel wrist guard and fire up you comments about a bit of grammar or punctuation or how I'm racist/homophobic/islamaphobic. God I hope your right and I'm wrong because if you're wrong we may all be fucked.


why not pick up a gun and go fight ISIS you pussy?

or better yet, go start a revolution you spineless bitch. throw yourself against the full force and might of the united states army to prove how tough you are.

hell, why not go invade mexico, you fucking clown?

you won't because you are a pussy. all talk.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Take away any reason for them to come. Just common sense really, huge fines for hiring illegals, no social welfare unless you were born in this country to two citizens of this country. Put a huge penalty on financial remittances to other countries and no more foreign aid.


sorry, dickless pussy. but the 14th amendment clearly states that anyone born in this country is a citizen of it. if you don't like birthright citizenship, go change the constitution. 

don't use it as a n excuse to tell us how much you hate those mexicans for persecuting you.

i bet you don't even work or pay taxes, and live in a fucking mobile home.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> So all you trolls about the 138 citizens who were murdered by people that shouldn't of had the chance in the first place. What about them


in just 20 days, that many white people are murdered by other white people, most often with guns.

so should we outlaw guns and white people?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, dickless pussy. but the 14th amendment clearly states that anyone born in this country is a citizen of it. if you don't like birthright citizenship, go change the constitution.
> 
> don't use it as a n excuse to tell us how much you hate those mexicans for persecuting you.
> 
> i bet you don't even work or pay taxes, and live in a fucking mobile home.



Yes by residents, it`s up in the air for vacationers , tourists and illegals.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> in just 20 days, that many white people are murdered by other white people, most often with guns.
> 
> so should we outlaw guns and white people?



We should outlaw white people, their pissing everyone off, somehow.


----------



## Lucky Luc (Mar 14, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I think he's the man that will build the wall to secure the border. I think it's a great idea. Many Mexicans are against it, but why? So they can't commit crimes and escape to mexico? So drugs can't easily be transported? Fuck all that, secure it from terrorist. You really don't have to justify building a wall. The fact that there is so much controversy over this wall just goes to show that we have a bigger problem than we realize.





MrStickyScissors said:


> I think he's the man that will build the wall to secure the border. I think it's a great idea. Many Mexicans are against it, but why? So they can't commit crimes and escape to mexico? So drugs can't easily be transported? Fuck all that, secure it from terrorist. You really don't have to justify building a wall. The fact that there is so much controversy over this wall just goes to show that we have a bigger problem than we realize.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Ahhh testicleless got your panties in a bunch.


Since you cant see them you know where they are stuffed....


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Guys it's time for you to empty your menstrual cups. Symptoms of toxic shock in your witless posts.



 @Cezarkush @NLXSK1


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> We should outlaw white people, their pissing everyone off, somehow.


Ya they are jack ass.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 14, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

incase you missed it. Another slam dunk massive rally, enjoy.

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-youngstown-oh-3-14-16/


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)

_*Trump supporter, before saying "Go to Auschwitz" says:*_ *"Rahowa"*.
*
RAHOWA -* Racial Holy War (RAHOWA, sometimes spelled as RaHoWa) is the belief that White people should unite and undertake a holy war against Jews and non-Whites. The concept was first put forward by Ben Klassen, founder of the Church of the Creator. Since the group's inception, the term has gained a significant amount of popularity within White nationalist terminologies.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)

*Black folk denied entry into Donald Trump event. White man admits he's a protestor, told he can come in.*
*




*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2016)

trump says one lie every 5 minutes.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> trump says one lie every 5 minutes.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 14, 2016)

AP has changed to Trump as being the predicted winner in Ohio, likely giving him all 5 states tomorrow
But anything can happen, so we will see


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 14, 2016)

I noticed that there wasn't any protesters at Trump's 3 rallies today.
That's good. I like to see Americans get along with each other


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 14, 2016)

Libs can't stop the Trump Train. Whoop-Whoop!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Libs can't stop the Trump Train. Whoop-Whoop!


The republicans are sure trying....


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The republicans are sure trying....


So sad to see GOP sit below the top two.  Trump and Cruz can play the game too.
Cruz knows his best chance to win is pushing Kasich out of the race; which means making sure Trump wins Ohio
Cruz has been campaigning heavily against Kasich in his home state for several days. Splitting the vote, and giving Trump the winner take all victory. I know it's a lot to put in your pipe and smoke all at once, but try anyway


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> AP has changed to Trump as being the predicted winner in Ohio, likely giving him all 5 states tomorrow
> But anything can happen, so we will see


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I noticed that there wasn't any protesters at Trump's 3 rallies today.
> That's good. I like to see Americans get along with each other


----------



## testiclees (Mar 14, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So sad to see GOP sit below the top two.  Trump and Cruz can play the game too.
> Cruz knows his best chance to win is pushing Kasich out of the race; which means making sure Trump wins Ohio
> Cruz has been campaigning heavily against Kasich in his home state for several days. Splitting the vote, and giving Trump the winner take all victory. I know it's a lot to put in your pipe and smoke all at once, but try anyway


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So sad to see GOP sit below the top two.  Trump and Cruz can play the game too.
> Cruz knows his best chance to win is pushing Kasich out of the race; which means making sure Trump wins Ohio
> Cruz has been campaigning heavily against Kasich in his home state for several days. Splitting the vote, and giving Trump the winner take all victory. I know it's a lot to put in your pipe and smoke all at once, but try anyway


I only vaporize..but thanks for the hit...it's pretty bad when your own party wants you dead


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Everyone says Cruz is a dick but the Republicans want him much more than Trump. Because Cruz is already bought and paid for and they cant afford Trump.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Everyone says Cruz is a dick but the Republicans want him much more than Trump. Because Cruz is already bought and paid for and they cant afford Trump.


Trump went to the same people the establishment republicans did to finance his campaign, they told him to get lost. That's when he started gloating about funding it himself. He's also working some angle that allows him to be paid back everything he spends during his campaign by the outside contributions he collects.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ya they are jack ass.View attachment 3631862



Why do you have klan members in your picture ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Everyone says Cruz is a dick but the Republicans want him much more than Trump. Because Cruz is already bought and paid for and they cant afford Trump.


 He probably has Trump contributions, like that other skinny twerp did.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Libs can't stop the Trump Train. Whoop-Whoop!


Until November.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I noticed that there wasn't any protesters at Trump's 3 rallies today.
> That's good. I like to see Americans get along with each other


but did he TALK about it..and for how long?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump went to the same people the establishment republicans did to finance his campaign, they told him to get lost. That's when he started gloating about funding it himself. He's also working some angle that allows him to be paid back everything he spends during his campaign by the outside contributions he collects.


Were you in on that meeting? The same guys that want him to lose wouldnt finance him? That's a shocker!!!

They wouldnt finance him because they cant control him. We have 4 establishment candidates and donald Trump. He is the only non-establishment candidate.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Were you in on that meeting? The same guys that want him to lose wouldnt finance him? That's a shocker!!!
> 
> They wouldnt finance him because they cant control him. We have 4 establishment candidates and donald Trump. He is the only non-establishment candidate.


non establishment doubtful, well established, vain laughingstock well established. 

I cant wait to hear what you clot of deluded asswipes are gonna say when he is humiliated sooner or come general election. Youve got to be even more cluelessly, full of shit than the folks who bet it all on Romney. Trump, who hasn't got a shred of dignity, or any sense of diplomacy. is acceptable only to the pathetic ignorant folks who are pining for the good ole days that never were. 




,


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Were you in on that meeting? The same guys that want him to lose wouldnt finance him? That's a shocker!!!
> 
> They wouldnt finance him because they cant control him. We have 4 establishment candidates and donald Trump. He is the only non-establishment candidate.


Did you take a look at the John Oliver vid.

SERIOUSLY how the fuck can you open your pie hole after that. Trump is exposed as the lamest, phoniest, most ignorant, lying piece of greedy waste. Yet you cant get off your knees? WTF


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Why do you have klan members in your picture ?


you know why wiz.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Did you take a look at the John Oliver vid.
> 
> SERIOUSLY how the fuck can you open your pie hole after that. Trump is exposed as the lamest, phoniest, most ignorant, lying piece of greedy waste. Yet you cant get off your knees? WTF
> 
> ...


I dont think you really understand what is going on.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

Trump......Making America Hate Again


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump......Making America Hate Again


----------



## Beemo (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> View attachment 3632423


No


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

Stay tuned for TRUMP VICTORY SPEECH!

TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT! 

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-super-tuesday-press-conference-3-15-16/


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Stay tuned for TRUMP VICTORY SPEECH!
> 
> TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-super-tuesday-press-conference-3-15-16/


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

Come on trolls anything else to say stay trolling you worthless leftists. The party of you work I eat.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Come on trolls anything else to say stay trolling you worthless leftists. The party of you work I eat.


This sounded a lot more clever in your head. Am I right?


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> you know why wiz.
> 
> View attachment 3632328 View attachment 3632329


You know how Trump is blaming Bernie Sanders for violence at Trump rallies by Trump supporters? Because you can't literally be Hitler until you start blaming a Jew for your problems.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

Donald Trump Conveniently Forgets He Promised to Pay His Violent Supporters' Legal Fees

"So if you see somebody getting ready to throw a tomato, knock the crap out of him, would you?" he told a crowd in Iowa in February."Seriously, okay, just knock the hell. I promise you, I will pay for the legal fees; I promise, I promise."

"I don't condone violence," Trump told Good Morning America's George Stephanopoulos on Tuesday. "I didn't say I would pay for his fees."

http://m.motherjones.com/mojo/2016/03/donald-trump-violent-supporters-legal-fees


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Cause not only has Russia kicked ass so far in Syria


And now that they bombed the rebels and not ISIS they're going home saying they accomplished their mission. Yeah, sure, that's some ISIS ass kicking there! Oh wait, Daesh is still around.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

The TRUMP! TRAIN IS GETTING STRONGER!

*Trump breaks 50% in national support for the first time*





*Showing little sign of a "ceiling", Donald Trump has only grown in support with the exit of Ben Carson and Marco Rubio's collapse*


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The TRUMP! TRAIN IS GETTING STRONGER!
> 
> *Trump breaks 50% in national support for the first time*
> 
> ...


*The 10 Variables Most Closely Linked to a County’s Support for Donald Trump*
A correlation of 1 means the variable is a perfect indicator of Trump support.* Negative correlations are shown in red.
*VARIABLE* 
*CORRELATION*
White, no high school diploma
0.61
“Americans”
Percent reporting ancestry as “American” on the census
0.57
Mobile homes
Percent living in a mobile home
0.54
“Old economy” jobs
Includes agriculture, construction, manufacturing, trade
0.50
History of voting for segregationists
Support for George Wallace (196
0.47
Labor participation rate
–0.43
Born in United States
0.43
Evangelical Christians
0.42
History of voting for liberal Republicans
Support for John B. Anderson (1980)
–0.42
White Anglo-Saxon Protestants
Whites with European non-Catholic ancestry
–0.42

Lol....


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Come on trolls anything else to say stay trolling you worthless leftists. The party of you work I eat.





NLXSK1 said:


> I dont think you really understand what is going on.


LOL ..sure. You and Cezar "understand"


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

Testicleless back around grasping at straws. Hope you have a bright and wonderful day.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

You would make a great maker bull testicleless.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

FUCK! TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!

Hillary will get crushed. YE HAA! FUCK'N A. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The TRUMP! TRAIN IS GETTING STRONGER!
> 
> *Trump breaks 50% in national support for the first time*
> 
> ...


50% REPUBLICAN support. There's a difference, moron.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> 50% REPUBLICAN support. There's a difference, moron.


A HUGE amount of democratic voters are going for TRUMP! IT'S GETTING HUGE! TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> A HUGE amount of democratic voters are going for TRUMP! IT'S GETTING HUGE! TRUMP!


Cite your source.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Cite your source.


Well, by the end of the day, all your questions about sources will turn into a nightmare for months to come. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, by the end of the day, all your questions about sources will turn into a nightmare for months to come. TRUMP!


In other words: You're making shit up. Okay, got it.

A new Monmouth University Poll of Ohio revealed that the Republican Party faces a mass exodus to Hillary Clinton if Donald Trump is their nominee, “If Trump emerges as the GOP nominee, fewer than two-thirds of Ohio Republicans (64%) say they would get behind him in a general election against Hillary Clinton. Another 10% would actually vote for Clinton, 12% would vote for an independent or 3rd party candidate, 6% say they would not vote at all, and 7% are not sure what they would do. Only 43% of Kasich supporters say they would definitely vote for Trump in the general election while 19% say they would vote for Clinton.”

http://www.politicususa.com/2016/03/14/trump-helps-democrats-win-10-ohio-republicans-vote-clinton-trump-wins.html

Have fun with that .


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2016/03/15/democrats-rub-salt-in-the-gops-festering-trump-wound/

In a preview of what Republicans will face from Democrats if Trump does win the nomination, the Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee just released this new video, juxtaposing choice footage of Trump’s ugliest and craziest moments, with numerous vulnerable Republican Senators all pledging to support the eventual nominee, whoever it is.... 

This represents an elaborate trolling exercise — it is a Web video whose timing seems deliberately chosen to rub salt in the GOP’s festering Trump wound at exactly the moment when he’s poised to rack up big victories. But as Mike DeBonis reports, it signals a very real onslaught that is soon to come from Democrats, in an effort to “yoke vulnerable Republican senators to their party’s divisive presidential front-runner.”


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> In other words: You're making shit up. Okay, got it.
> 
> A new Monmouth University Poll of Ohio revealed that the Republican Party faces a mass exodus to Hillary Clinton if Donald Trump is their nominee, “If Trump emerges as the GOP nominee, fewer than two-thirds of Ohio Republicans (64%) say they would get behind him in a general election against Hillary Clinton. Another 10% would actually vote for Clinton, 12% would vote for an independent or 3rd party candidate, 6% say they would not vote at all, and 7% are not sure what they would do. Only 43% of Kasich supporters say they would definitely vote for Trump in the general election while 19% say they would vote for Clinton.”
> 
> ...


I am having a blast! Hillary will get crushed! IMO TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Libs can't stop the Trump Train. Whoop-Whoop!


So how about that performance for the All Lives Matter show that FOX produced for its white audience? It really shows diversity doesn't it?






Those white scions of the old south in the audience were pleased to hear the African Americans sing for them. Just like the old times that Trump wants to bring back when he makes America Great Again. Except they won't be called African Americans, Trump will make it safe to use traditional terms again. Along with beating protesters.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3632120


His rug has a "made in Mexico" tag on it.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So how about that performance for the All Lives Matter show that FOX produced for its white audience? It really shows diversity doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it nice where you're at??? I've never seen history so distorted the left meaning Democrats are the party of slavery and oppression. You have got to be shitting me with that comment.

"It's not that I think you don't know anything. It's just everything you have learned has been wrong" Ronald Reagan loosely anyway


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Is it nice where you're at??? I've never seen history so distorted the left meaning Democrats are the party of slavery and oppression. You have got to be shitting me with that comment.
> 
> "It's not that I think you don't know anything. It's just everything you have learned has been wrong" Ronald Reagan loosely anyway


You are living in the past. Its 2016. The party of racists use GOP Red in their party banners. Like the Confederate flag. Ronald Raygun was a racist piece of shit too.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

TRUMP GETS BLACK GOP ENDORSEMENT! 

African americans love TRUMP!

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/23/politics/donald-trump-black-republicans/


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2016)

We see here in the first 30 seconds, Trump telling his supporters to knock protestors out and will pay for their legal fees when they do.





Today Trump claims he never said that.


TRUMP PALIN 2016!!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Is it nice where you're at??? I've never seen history so distorted the left meaning Democrats are the party of slavery and oppression. You have got to be shitting me with that comment.
> 
> "It's not that I think you don't know anything. It's just everything you have learned has been wrong" Ronald Reagan loosely anyway


Oh, and how about that performance for All Lives Matter? Wasn't it nice to see the African Americans performing for the white audience? Just like in the old days, huh?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

You're wholly wrong. Your Democratic party has always been against civil rights in this country. Need examples dimwit?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> We see here in the first 30 seconds, Trump telling his supporters to knock protestors out and will pay for their legal fees when they do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about your luck. Nobody gives a shit! TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Is it nice where you're at??? I've never seen history so distorted the left meaning Democrats are the party of slavery and oppression. You have got to be shitting me with that comment.
> 
> "It's not that I think you don't know anything. It's just everything you have learned has been wrong" Ronald Reagan loosely anyway


Modern Republicans are the party of ignorance and your comment proves this fact. There are things called: Party shifts, where political parties over time shift their platforms. Maybe if we were in 1901 I'd agree with you, but here in 2016 you look like just an idiot. The Democratic Party hasn't been "pro slavery and oppression," since ~1890. The last of the old guard Democrats were pretty much from Wilson's era, and when the Dixiecrats seceded from Democratic Party, they all turned Republican.

So let's see... we have Truman, a Democrat, who ended segregation in the Army (Executive Order 9981). Then you have the Civil Rights Act of 1964, Voting Rights Act of 1965, Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965, and the Fair Housing Act all signed by LBJ (Democrat).


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP GETS BLACK GOP ENDORSEMENT!
> 
> African americans love TRUMP!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/23/politics/donald-trump-black-republicans/


lol. Endorsed Jan 23, 2016. Reversed at the end of Feb.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> We see here in the first 30 seconds, Trump telling his supporters to knock protestors out and will pay for their legal fees when they do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He put a tomato clause in his promise. Trump puts weasel out clauses in all his contracts and promises. He is a tremendous businessman.


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sorry about your luck. Nobody gives a shit! TRUMP!


Right, no Trump supporter cares about his lies. They're in it because they are equally as racist and incredibly gullible.

We know the type of person you are nitro. Old, tired, racist and angry.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> You're wholly wrong. Your Democratic party has always been against civil rights in this country. Need examples dimwit?


Nope, Trump is the only example I need.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, Trump is the only example I need.


Yeah throw facts out can't do that. Democrats can't argue with history they just have to move the goal posts.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Yeah throw facts out can't do that. Democrats can't argue with history they just have to move the goal posts.


Read my post.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> Right, no Trump supporter cares about his lies. They're in it because they are equally as racist and incredibly gullible.
> 
> We know the type of person you are nitro. Old, tired, racist and angry.


Sorry about your luck. LOL I guess I wasn't alone on the angry part. The dems are in trouble, here comes the TRUMP TRAIN!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, Trump is the only example I need.


Maybe I shouldn't have shut down @Cezarkush so hard. Now he's not responding. Lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Yeah throw facts out can't do that. Democrats can't argue with history they just have to move the goal posts.


Cezar, the last person solid south democratic party racists voted for was George Wallace in 1968. After George was shot, they became "silent majority republicans". Not saying the assassination attempt was justified but it triggered the final movement of racist assholes to the GOP.

So tell me, did you know that John McCain had a black child? I learned all about this when McCain was running for GOP presidential candidate in South Carolina.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

If this country is stupid enough to elect Trump, they deserve the mayhem to follow...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have shut down @Cezarkush so hard. Now he's not responding. Lol.


Don't run him off. This is going to be amusing for a while.


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sorry about your luck. LOL I guess I wasn't alone on the angry part. The dems are in trouble, here comes the TRUMP TRAIN!


lol. I'm not at all worried, whale lover.

it does, however, speak volumes to the state of affairs of how successful groups are in manipulating and conning low information ignorant individuals into supporting causes that go against their needs. you fit that stereotype perfectly.

honestly nitro, I feel sorry for you. honestly I do.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Cite your source.





nitro harley said:


> Well, by the end of the day, all your questions about sources will turn into a nightmare for months to come. TRUMP!


Case rested.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP GETS BLACK GOP ENDORSEMENT!
> 
> African americans love TRUMP!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/23/politics/donald-trump-black-republicans/


I don't even know what a "black gop" is.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> You're wholly wrong. Your Democratic party has always been against civil rights in this country. Need examples dimwit?


Yep


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If this country is stupid enough to elect Trump, they deserve the mayhem to follow...


This. And only this.

Personally it won't matter who is elected. I'm in a financial and sociologic demographic spectrum that is far less effected by political majority rule.

The difference is that I have compassion and for the most I am concerned for my fellow citizens, and a vote for Trump goes against almost all ideologies that this country is supposed to represent.

nitro, you want a pointed white hat country. I don't.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> This. And only this.
> 
> Personally it won't matter who is elected. I'm in a financial and sociologic demographic spectrum that is far less effected by political majority rule.
> 
> ...


Think about the long term effects of the supreme court when you think your less effected by majority rule.....they can upset your applecart quite profoundly ......it all matters


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

Frankly I'm shocked that this racist bigot is drawing so much support.....it's a sad commentary on our nation. We obviously have not progressed as far as I though.


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Think about the long term effects of the supreme court when you think your less effected by majority rule.....they can upset your applecart quite profoundly ......it all matters


I'm in a position that even Supreme Court rulings will hardly effect my way of life. I suppose if the Supreme Court decides to ban all guns, I'd be fucked. But even then, not really. I have other sources of income.

But again, I'm more concerned about those less fortunate than me. I believe in getting everyone to a level playing field. Trump will not give us a level playing field, not even close. A vote for Bernie or Hillary would get us closer to a more level playing field. But I don't need that playing field. I'm a fortunate white guy, I'm all good.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm in a position that even Supreme Court rulings will hardly effect my way of life. I suppose if the Supreme Court decides to ban all guns, I'd be fucked. But even then, not really. I have other sources of income.
> 
> But again, I'm more concerned about those less fortunate than me. I believe in getting everyone to a level playing field. Trump will not give us a level playing field, not even close. A vote for Bernie or Hillary would get us closer to a more level playing field. But I don't need that playing field. *I'm a fortunate white guy, I'm all good*.


That's what trump is counting on....


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Frankly I'm shocked that this racist bigot is drawing so much support.....it's a sad commentary on our nation. We obviously have not progressed as far as I though.


I am not shocked at all. I've known this all of my life. No disrespect intended, but its just been a lot easier for you to ignore.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Think about the long term effects of the supreme court when you think your less effected by majority rule.....they can upset your applecart quite profoundly ......it all matters


I think see4 agreed with you. At least in principle. Do we all have to stand on a stool and shout expletives in the manner of Trump followers?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> you know why wiz.
> 
> View attachment 3632328 View attachment 3632329



Are you advocating salutes ? That`s a real old one on Mrs. Liberty, and a friendly one from Mr. Trump.


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's what trump is counting on....


He's counting only on low information knuckle draggers.

Anyone with one iota of rational thought would not vote for Trump. He is not bringing anything substantive to the debate. Literally nothing. He's done a lot of talking, but has said nothing. That sort of rhetoric only appeals to low information knuckle draggers like nitro.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you advocating salutes ? That`s a real old one on Mrs. Liberty, and a friendly one from Mr. Trump.


It's an apt caricature of the ass backwards idiots dancing to the beat of this hideous clowns thumping. Youre aware of how fucking cancerous that shit is.. fucking phony asshat

You're as ignorant as your brown shirt, cave dwelling buddies.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, and how about that performance for All Lives Matter? Wasn't it nice to see the African Americans performing for the white audience? Just like in the old days, huh?


It was a choir from a black church or were you too dim to figure that out...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I am not shocked at all. I've known this all of my life. No disrespect intended, but its just been a lot easier for you to ignore.


I understand where you might think so...but no


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It was a choir from a black church or were you too dim to figure that out...


No, poophead, the prices of apples in India have gone up last week, or were you too stupid-head to figure that out?

Please note the use of the question mark at the end of the question, as opposed to your misuse of ellipsis, again.(..)


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Frankly I'm shocked that this racist bigot is drawing so much support.....it's a sad commentary on our nation. We obviously have not progressed as far as I though.


NO WAY.

is the Republican base bigoted and racist
-Says every bigoted and racist Republican


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I understand where you might think so...but no


Then how could you have underestimated this?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It was a choir from a black church or were you too dim to figure that out...


The Black Lives matter Movement doesn't stage performances like FOX did for all lives matter.The reference went right over your head didn't it? Ever hear of blackface minstrel shows? No? Not surprising. 

I think gospel music is beautiful and enjoy a good performance as much as anybody in the appropriate setting, like a church. That FOX, an icon of white pride, staged that show before a white audience to oppose Black Lives Matter was creepy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Were you in on that meeting? The same guys that want him to lose wouldnt finance him? That's a shocker!!!
> 
> They wouldnt finance him because they cant control him. We have 4 establishment candidates and donald Trump. He is the only non-establishment candidate.


"they [the establishment] can't afford Trump"

"Trump went and begged them for money to finance his campaign, they told him to get lost"

So yeah, they definitely _could_ afford him, they just told him to get fucked instead, so he went to the media, cried about it and then claimed that he's funding his own campaign himself, which he's not... because nobody else would


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Is it nice where you're at??? I've never seen history so distorted the left meaning Democrats are the party of slavery and oppression. You have got to be shitting me with that comment.
> 
> "It's not that I think you don't know anything. It's just everything you have learned has been wrong" Ronald Reagan loosely anyway


Bro you are about to take the lead in the dumbest, creepiest most idiotic POS to populate RIU. The guy in first is an imbecile but he's brighter than you. You've got a full diaper when it comes to plain stupidity. Ill see if your boys will crown you queen of the dung heap. @nitro harley might have designs on the throne himself.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

@NLXSK1 

*"Were you in on that meeting? The same guys that want him to lose wouldnt finance him? That's a shocker!!!

They wouldnt finance him because they cant control him. We have 4 establishment candidates and donald Trump. He is the only non-establishment candidate."*

GTFOH

did you not review the carefully documented grovelling and manipulating Trump did to fund his "campaign". He's completely bought and paid for by narrow greed and hypocrisy. He swindles the contributions of the lowliest and most ignorant to bloat his brand. He is a shallow POS. You cant possibly believe this asshole could be POTUS.

You're the fish swimming in the bowl of sewage. We're watching you in your shit bowl and you're watching us in your shit bowl. 

* *


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Cezar, the last person solid south democratic party racists voted for was George Wallace in 1968. After George was shot, they became "silent majority republicans". Not saying the assassination attempt was justified but it triggered the final movement of racist assholes to the GOP.
> 
> So tell me, did you know that John McCain had a black child? I learned all about this when McCain was running for GOP presidential candidate in South Carolina.


Wow over night straight silently switch parties overnight. That is the most convenient fucking line of logic I've ever heard. George Wallace was a dem just like the boys who had the black codes Jim Crow and southern manifesto. You changing history doesn't work. First African American member of Congress was a Republican. MLK was a Republican. James Earl Ray Democrat.
No matter your excuses history seems to tell a very different tale.

See4 I'm so glad that no matter what happens you'll be insulated for the rest. Your elitist attitude is Democrat all the way. Fucking joke. When did it change. Maybe that was about the Bill Clinton bill 3 strikes and your out. Ohh yeah now your against it so up until 96 you were the racist party, or when did it change. Sorry just want to clarify when you became the non elitist party of everyman instead it of the see4 party of only every rich man.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Wow over night straight silently switch parties overnight. That is the most convenient fucking line of logic I've ever heard. George Wallace was a dem just like the boys who had the black codes Jim Crow and southern manifesto. You changing history doesn't work. First African American member of Congress was a Republican. MLK was a Republican. James Earl Ray Democrat.
> No matter your excuses history seems to tell a very different tale.
> 
> See4 I'm so glad that no matter what happens you'll be insulated for the rest. Your elitist attitude is Democrat all the way. Fucking joke. No say well yeah that was then what about Bill Clinton bill 3 strikes and your out. Ohh yeah now your against it so up until 96 you were the racist party, or when did it change. Sorry just want to clarify when you became the non elitist party of everyman instead it f the see4 party of only every richan.


What kind of logic is this? Democratic Party racist in 1860, therefore 2016 still racist.

OK let me try. When you were 1 year old, your penis was tiny and you never experience an erection. Now that you are an adult your penis is tiny and you have never experienced an erection.

How did I do?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Wow over night straight silently switch parties overnight. That is the most convenient fucking line of logic I've ever heard. George Wallace was a dem just like the boys who had the black codes Jim Crow and southern manifesto. You changing history doesn't work. First African American member of Congress was a Republican. MLK was a Republican. James Earl Ray Democrat.
> No matter your excuses history seems to tell a very different tale.
> 
> See4 I'm so glad that no matter what happens you'll be insulated for the rest. Your elitist attitude is Democrat all the way. Fucking joke. When did it change. Maybe that was about the Bill Clinton bill 3 strikes and your out. Ohh yeah now your against it so up until 96 you were the racist party, or when did it change. Sorry just want to clarify when you became the non elitist party of everyman instead it of the see4 party of only every rich man.


Lol, so predicable.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

Let's no forget ol Elizabeth Warren and her Cherokee blood line. Only thing she got wrong was her ancestors were the ones pushing the Cherokee down the trail of tears. Oh well close enough right.... Right guys... Guys... Hello


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Actually up until at least 96 Clinton did a hell of a lot to punish minority Communities. So at least till then.
> 
> Now move the goal post again idiot


US presidential election results 1956;







US presidential election results 1964;








I'd suggest laying off the Dinesh D'Souza for a little while


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Wow over night straight silently switch parties overnight. That is the most convenient fucking line of logic I've ever heard. George Wallace was a dem just like the boys who had the black codes Jim Crow and southern manifesto. You changing history doesn't work. First African American member of Congress was a Republican. MLK was a Republican. James Earl Ray Democrat.
> No matter your excuses history seems to tell a very different tale.
> 
> See4 I'm so glad that no matter what happens you'll be insulated for the rest. Your elitist attitude is Democrat all the way. Fucking joke. When did it change. Maybe that was about the Bill Clinton bill 3 strikes and your out. Ohh yeah now your against it so up until 96 you were the racist party, or when did it change. Sorry just want to clarify when you became the non elitist party of everyman instead it of the see4 party of only every rich man.


Too scared to reply to me? I laid all of this out already.

Yeah, he's scared. Typical conservitard lol.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Too scared to reply to me? I laid all of this out already.
> 
> Yeah, he's scared. Typical conservitard lol.


trump just told his supporters "people just dont understand basic physics" he was talking about counting delegates! Cmon @Cezarkush youre a scholar, a man of letters, you can probably break it down for the people.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah I can an unstoppable force meets a stationary object. Boom lol. It's all good honestly never thought he would make it this far but people are fed up. On both sides of the aisle the status quo has gone on too long. I know people are tired of the same ol same ol in DC. It's high time a shot is fired over the bow.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

Trump would make us the laughing stock of the world....


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Yeah I can an unstoppable force meets a stationary object. Boom lol. It's all good honestly never thought he would make it this far but people are fed up. On both sides of the aisle the status quo has gone on too long. I know people are tired of the same ol same ol in DC. It's high time a shot is fired over the bow.


+++ impressive but not surprised you know the difference between arithmetic and physics but Trump doesn't
Bro he will be stopped cold when the gloves come off. 

Trump is lionized for sure but he is disdained by far more. He's worked overtime to cultivate his persona as a racist lout.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @NLXSK1
> 
> *"Were you in on that meeting? The same guys that want him to lose wouldnt finance him? That's a shocker!!!
> 
> ...


You have elevated the rhetoric beyond hysterical at this point.

Trump wasnt a nazi until a couple weeks ago when it suddenly seemed like he could win the race.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> +++ impressive but not surprised you know the difference between arithmetic and physics but Trump doesn't
> Bro he will be stopped cold when the gloves come off.
> 
> Trump is lionized for sure but he is disdained by far more. He's worked overtime to cultivate his persona as a racist lout.


Trump was laughing and having a good time tonight. Hillary was angry and screaming and hoarse from doing the same for weeks on end. Someone should tell her she is winning...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You have elevated the rhetoric beyond hysterical at this point.
> 
> Trump wasnt a nazi until a couple weeks ago when it suddenly seemed like he could win the race.


It's never seemed like Trump could win except to delusional people who can't read scientific polls. You can't point to a single credible poll where Trump is ahead of either Sanders or Clinton in the general election


----------



## testiclees (Mar 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's never seemed like Trump could win except to delusional people who can't read scientific polls. You can't point to a single credible poll where Trump is ahead of either Sanders or Clinton in the general election


Checking the latest odds I see Clinton -200 Trump +200.

Experts are betting that he will not win.
The oddsmakers were very accurate with romney/obama. When $$ is your only horse in the race objectivity is much improved.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

Third party might be the only way this shit stops the bushes Clinton's Gore's time for new blood and new ideas 220 tril in unfunded liabilities is bad for all Americans, and really the world


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 15, 2016)

Reagan was a good example of a populace that had been told for far too long "Let them eat cake" and now we have this political climate. I be came voter age less than 15 yrs ago, these are crazy times.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol. I'm not at all worried, whale lover.
> 
> it does, however, speak volumes to the state of affairs of how successful groups are in manipulating and conning low information ignorant individuals into supporting causes that go against their needs. you fit that stereotype perfectly.
> 
> honestly nitro, I feel sorry for you. honestly I do.


You should be kicking back smoking a doobie, like I am doing. This is fucking great. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

California Gov Jerry Brown: "If Trump is elected, we'll build a wall around California"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Trump is better than many candidates. Also, if you don't think so, you're racist. I'm black. So don't even come at me with any you're racist agendas. If you vote for Bernie, you're racist. If you vote for hillary, you're racist. Kasich. Racist.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> California Gov Jerry Brown: "If Trump is elected, we'll build a wall around California"



Great another gas tax. How else are they going to oat for it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

And stop race baiting, or being a victim of race baiting, if you think Trump is racist. Latina vote in Nevada. Carson endorsed. I like him best out of the competition. It's scary. Yes. But so is a Bernie election. Or a stagnant hillary election. 

Rip the establishment to shreds. Blue collar advancement. More jobs. Less debt. Liberal ethical views. Minimum wage raise. More jobs for citizens instead of illegals. Canada fines illegals $5k and kicks them out for entering illegal. We have them take jobs away from our people by shady business owners that want to pay under the table. It's a fact. Ive seen it happen 100s of times. While the same business owner tells the world "build a wall. 'hypocrisy. But whatever. Be fiscally conservative with liberal views and the world will be a better place.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> And stop race baiting, or being a victim of race baiting, if you think Trump is racist. Latina vote in Nevada. Carson endorsed. I like him best out of the competition. It's scary. Yes. But so is a Bernie election. Or a stagnant hillary election.
> 
> Rip the establishment to shreds. Blue collar advancement. More jobs. Less debt. Liberal ethical views. Minimum wage raise. More jobs for citizens instead of illegals. Canada fines illegals $5k and kicks them out for entering illegal. We have them take jobs away from our people by shady business owners that want to pay under the table. It's a fact. Ive seen it happen 100s of times. While the same business owner tells the world "build a wall. 'hypocrisy. But whatever. Be fiscally conservative with liberal views and the world will be a better place.


If you think Trump isn't establishment, you're being willfully ignorant. How is a Bernie outcome "scarier" than a Trump one? You pretty much just laid out what Bernie wants to do, except without the major police actions, curtailing of civil rights, and 1st Amendment rights. Also if Trump does get his way and is able to kick out a majority of illegals watch tons of small businesses go down, your cost of produce sky rocket, our trade deficit increase (cheap produce comes from cheap labor and farm subsidies which act as _de facto_ tariffs here in the US, but once the cheap labor is gone, we'll have to drop subsidies, or increase them, or import produce from Mexico on a larger scale) with just about every other nation, our agricultural sector stagger. Then we'll have increased inequality from his tax plan, or a complete unmanageable Congress because I really can't see Congress and the Executive branch working at all together under Trump (hint: he has no experience with this). Then we have the rhetoric of hate, fear, and the vitriolic nature of his whipped up voter base while we lose even more credibility abroad. Sure sounds like rainbows and kittens! 

edited to add: Fiscally conservative? Trump? Are you trying to go for an Emmy with that joke?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> And stop race baiting, or being a victim of race baiting, if you think Trump is racist. Latina vote in Nevada. Carson endorsed. I like him best out of the competition. It's scary. Yes. But so is a Bernie election. Or a stagnant hillary election.
> 
> Rip the establishment to shreds. Blue collar advancement. More jobs. Less debt. Liberal ethical views. Minimum wage raise. More jobs for citizens instead of illegals. Canada fines illegals $5k and kicks them out for entering illegal. We have them take jobs away from our people by shady business owners that want to pay under the table. It's a fact. Ive seen it happen 100s of times. While the same business owner tells the world "build a wall. 'hypocrisy. But whatever. Be fiscally conservative with liberal views and the world will be a better place.


What is "race baiting" again? I've never heard a coherent definition of this phrase. The best definition that I've heard involved it being a phrase that white people made up to accuse black people of so that they would never actually have to discuss anything race related. So am I close?


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> What is "race baiting" again? I've never heard a coherent definition of this phrase. The best definition that I've heard involved it being a phrase that white people made up to accuse black people of so that they would never actually have to discuss anything race related. So am I close?


"The act of using racially derisive language, actions, or other forms of communication in order to anger or intimidate or coerce." It's a really broad, pretty stupid thing that conservatards love to scream while not fully understanding what race baiting is, just if you say the word "black" you're race baiting, or if you're a minority and you bring up something about minorities you're race baiting. It's become almost completely meaningless.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

*yawn* I care not to explain if you think Bernie is more fiscally conservative, or that Trump is not fiscally conservative with liberal views. If you'd have been following all of trumps views, he's a Democrat. Like me. *yawn * just giving my opinion, but as always, liberals don't like a non liberal view, they seem to be the tolerant side, but only tolerant for thier own agenda  isn't it funny Trump won Illinois? Man, you'd think from the media theyd want nothing to do with him!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh, BTW.

*race baiting* ‎(uncountable) The act of using racially derisive language, actions, or other forms of communication in order to anger or intimidate or coerce.

Much like 100% of the racist people hired to attend Trump rallys. Or the 100% of protesters paid to crash Chicago  

Blacks, Hispanics and whites, Asians and other races are sick of this bullshit that America is full of racists. But if it makes you feel better to feel it's a white thing, that's cool. BTW. Good day


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> If you'd have been following all of trumps views, he's a Democrat.


If you're talking about a pre-1964 democrat, then I agree completely.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> *yawn* I care not to explain if you think Bernie is more fiscally conservative, or that Trump is not fiscally conservative with liberal views. If you'd have been following all of trumps views, he's a Democrat. Like me. *yawn * just giving my opinion, but as always, liberals don't like a non liberal view, they seem to be the tolerant side, but only tolerant for thier own agenda  isn't it funny Trump won Illinois? Man, you'd think from the media theyd want nothing to do with him!


We're two very different Democrats then. It's funny though that this entire "race baiting" thing you brought up Trump has done himself. Full disclosure I'm Latino (since you decided the need to bring up you're black). We also have widely different views of what a Democrat is, and it's really funny that because I brought up a view point different to yours, asked you to explain it, you chicken out and say you have no interest in my view and I'm thus intolerant. Comedic gold.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm actually mixed, Italian, African American, native American. I didn't chicken out. Funny! Another assumption! I'm just tired of politics for the night. Be glad to talk later though! And well, I'm pro choice. I'm all about fixing trade, I'm about minimum wage raise, militarymilitary vet help, social security SECURITY, more jobs. . I could go on... But I call things like I see it. Also, hillary was just endorsed by a kkk grand dragon, UT oh! She also endorses an ex kkk senator who created his own kkk group in WV. Is she racist? Do you hear that on the news? Ahh hhh. The answer is no. I'm just tired of bullshit sheep. The ones that have Trump for no reason except the popular bs word of mouth that spreads from a csnbc report like wild fire. 

Check out my 100% physic reading. I should really gamble.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> *yawn* I care not to explain if you think Bernie is more fiscally conservative, or that Trump is not fiscally conservative with liberal views. If you'd have been following all of trumps views, he's a Democrat. Like me. *yawn * just giving my opinion, but as always, liberals don't like a non liberal view, they seem to be the tolerant side, but only tolerant for thier own agenda  isn't it funny Trump won Illinois? Man, you'd think from the media theyd want nothing to do with him!


In a span of one sentence you went from saying Trump is a Democrat to saying "liberals don't like a non liberal view", implying Trump is not liberal; which clearly he is not, and by definition is therefore not in fact a Democrat.

If you create thoughts that completely contradict, your arguments become moot. In other words, you sound dumb, stop talking.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Is she racist? Do you hear that on the news? Ahh hhh. The answer is no.
> 
> View attachment 3633275


Her policies tell an entirely different story, but believe what you want to believe. I was always taught that your actions speak louder than your words.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Her policies tell an entirely different story, but believe what you want to believe. I was always taught that your actions speak louder than your words.


and what policies shows she is racist


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Listen. I know words. Good words. I'm so good at wording, so be careful, because I'll be great at it. I'll use words so hard it'll make your head spin. 

Anyway. Yes. Trump is very left leaning on many subjects, just like Kasich. I really liked rand but he's not on the play list now. Ron Paul was a miracle we missed the opportunity. You can flip my words around any way you like, choose the best one that fits your mood, I condone. 

Maybe I'm here to rustle your feathers. Maybe I'm a sleeper cell to cause some havoc within this very thread.

Whatever it is, I want everyone to think. Think hard. Research. Read all unbiased sources you can. NPR is great. Don't fall prey to bullshit fox. Bullshit NBC, abc, CNN. Don't be a sheep! Don't be my grandma who thinks because fox said hillary didn't land under sniper fire, or hillary actually had Bernie behind her in 1994 pushing for health care, it is fake. 

Its up to you to choose. Don't give me a hard time. I know my shit. Know your shit, too. Make a decision that's not fucking persuaded by bullshit. If you do that I'm happy as a mother fucker for who you decide to vote for.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and what policies shows she is racist


As racist as Trump.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> As racist as Trump.


I asked what policies make her racist. Do you know what a policy is ? It is not a youtube video


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Well, that's what my grandma would say. Oblivious to the relations. Well, OK then. Is it OK to mention things from back in NY? I used to live there.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

She was against gay marriage. (racist against gay people)
She blamed home owners for the housing collapse, little blame on banks. (racist go American home buyers)

But I'm sure youll say, this. "that was then, she has evolved."


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, that's what my grandma would say. Oblivious to the relations. Well, OK then. Is it OK to mention things from back in NY? I used to live there.


I asked what policies make her racist


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> She was against gay marriage. (racist against gay people)
> She blamed home owners for the housing collapse, little blame on banks. (racist go American home buyers)
> 
> But I'm sure youll say, this. "that was then, she has evolved."


you reaching guy. being against gay marriage does not mean you are racist. Obama was once against gay marriage. Do you know what racist means ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

You obviously don't know what racist means. Because black people can be racist. You sound like you're trying hard to not be racist or very ignorant, it's awkward. Don't be that white guy that makes racism convos awkward


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

So being against guys marrying guys is not racist. 

But not letting guys come over with out a permission slip, is? 

They both are - - not liking the idea of someone doing something you don't feel comfortable with.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You obviously don't know what racist means. Because black people can be racist. You sound like you're trying hard to not be racist or very ignorant, it's awkward. Don't be that white guy that makes racism convos awkward


Says the guy who thinks if you are against gay marriage you are a racist. The root of the word is race. Learn the difference between racism and bigotry. Why do all Trump supporters seem stupid as fuck?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Previous | Next
*Are prejudice, bigotry, and racism the same thing?*
No. And this is a HUGE source of misunderstanding.

*Prejudice* is when a person negatively pre-judges another person or group without getting to know the beliefs, thoughts, and feelings behind their words and actions. A person of any racial group can be prejudiced towards a person of any other racial group. There is no power dynamic involved. 

*Bigotry* is stronger than prejudice, a more severe mindset and often accompanied by discriminatory behavior. It’s arrogant and mean-spirited, but requires neither systems nor power to engage in.

*Racism* is the system that allows the racial group that’s already in power to retain power. Since arriving on U.S. soil white people have used their power to create preferential access to survival resources (housing, education, jobs, food, health, legal protection, etc.) for white people while simultaneously impeding people of color’s access to these same resources.Though "reverse racism" is a term I sometimes hear, it has never existed in America. White people are the only racial group to have ever established and retained power in the United States.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Previous | Next
> *Are prejudice, bigotry, and racism the same thing?*
> No. And this is a HUGE source of misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point. Hope you learned something.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and what policies shows she is racist


Since we're going to play the word game, let me rephrase what I said. Bill Clinton's policies *that Hillary wholeheartedly supported*, tell a completely different story.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Previous | Next
> *Are prejudice, bigotry, and racism the same thing?*
> No. And this is a HUGE source of misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


This should be stickied at the top of this forum. Never mind, these idiots would still get it wrong.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Since we're going to play the word game, let me rephrase what I said. Bill Clinton's policies *that Hillary wholeheartedly supported*, tell a completely different story.


so did Bernie. He voted for them


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so did Bernie. He voted for them


I know, but he claims that he voted for 1994 crime bill to support the assault weapons ban and violence against women provisions. Considering that made this short speech on the possible effects of the bill beforehand, I'm willing to take him at his word.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I know, but he claims that he voted for 1994 crime bill to support the assault weapons ban and violence against women provisions. Considering that made this short speech on the possible effects of the bill beforehand, I'm willing to take him at his word.


he stated the bill would hurt a lot of people, but yet he still voted for it. He should have abstained from voting and explained to people why. Nope he knew it would hurt people and still voted for it. His vote was not needed for it to pass


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> he stated the bill would hurt a lot of people, but yet he still voted for it. He should have abstained from voting and explained to people why. Nope he knew it would hurt people and still voted for it. His vote was not needed for it to pass


Again, I'm willing to take him at his word. Hillary, not so much.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Again, I'm willing to take him at his word. Hillary, not so much.


To each his own. I chose to believe Hillary has evolved since. Has Bernie ever said he regrets his vote ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> To each his own. I chose to believe Hillary has evolved since. Has Bernie ever said he regrets his vote ?


Evolved, lol. Do you mean kinda like how trump has "evolved"? As far as Sanders explicitly saying that regrets the bill, I don't know. But he did say this at the time:

“*I have a number of serious problems with the Crime Bill*, but one part of it that I vigorously support is the Violence Against Women Act. We urgently need the $1.8 billion in this bill to combat the epidemic of violence against women on the streets and in the homes of America.”


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Is it nice where you're at??? I've never seen history so distorted the left meaning Democrats are the party of slavery and oppression. You have got to be shitting me with that comment.
> 
> "It's not that I think you don't know anything. It's just everything you have learned has been wrong" Ronald Reagan loosely anyway


Learn your political history, the Democratic Party of today IS the GOP party of Lincolns' era.

The partys "flipped" during the early 60's with the advent of the Southern Strategy. Some Historians will say the change began 15 years earlier but what is true was the Dem party of the 40's, 50's and 60's IS today's GOP!!! Lincoln was a Republican President hence the high concentration of blacks in the GOP party are in the Deep South (slave states).

B4L​


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol. I'm not at all worried, whale lover.
> 
> it does, however, speak volumes to the state of affairs of how successful groups are in manipulating and conning low information ignorant individuals into supporting causes that go against their needs. you fit that stereotype perfectly.
> 
> honestly nitro, I feel sorry for you. honestly I do.


I don't, stupid lasts forever!!

B4L


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You have elevated the rhetoric beyond hysterical at this point.
> 
> Trump wasnt a nazi until a couple weeks ago when it suddenly seemed like he could win the race.


He is authoritarian. In an earlier day he'd be called a fascist, always has been.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Reagan was a good example of a populace that had been told for far too long "Let them eat cake" and now we have this political climate. I be came voter age less than 15 yrs ago, these are crazy times.


Are you kidding me? Nancy and Ronnie were portrayed as royalty. Talk about the let them eat cake administration. Ronnie was the first of a line of GOP leaders to cut taxes and increase spending. All the while hollowing out the middle class and impoverishing the lower wage earners. Where did you learn history? Mississippi?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> +++ impressive but not surprised you know the difference between arithmetic and physics but Trump doesn't
> Bro he will be stopped cold when the gloves come off.
> 
> Trump is lionized for sure but he is disdained by far more. *He's worked overtime to attract a like minded racist louts.*


fixed it


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

TRUMP! by a landslide. Fuck that feels so good. TRUMP is our next president. Whether you like it or not Trump will crush Hillary. TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Previous | Next
> *Are prejudice, bigotry, and racism the same thing?*
> No. And this is a HUGE source of misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


Is this the english language according to racist idiots? You should write a book. 

Its always a good laugh when I read a wingnut's version of these words. Not even close dude.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

Trump won't attend the next Fox debate......I guess he's above all that now.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump won't attend the next Fox debate......I guess he's above all that now.


Hey doublejj, I am tired of fox debates. The rallies will fill the void. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey doublejj, I am tired of fox debates. The rallies will fill the void. TRUMP!


Yeah he would have to face tough questions at the debate....not so much with a rally....except for those pesky protesters


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yeah he would have to face tough questions at the debate....not so much with a rally....except for those pesky protesters


How many debates do you think it takes compared to the Dems debates to get to the end of primary debates? We love protesters, and I really mean that. By the time this is over some of the protesters will vote TRUMP!. imo LOL


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How many debates do you think it takes compared to the Dems debates to get to the end of primary debates? We love protesters, and I really mean that. By the time this is over some of the protesters will vote TRUMP!. imo LOL


Says Forestt Gump! Protesters will vote for the dumpster! Omg, what lunacy!

B4L


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP! by a landslide. Fuck that feels so good. TRUMP is our next president. Whether you like it or not Trump will crush Hillary. TRUMP!


lol. Teetering the border of psychosis and delusion. It's a fine line nitro. Fine line indeed.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Says Forestt Gump! Protesters will vote for the dumpster! Omg, what lunacy!
> 
> B4L


This is getting to be so much fun. The Trump train is smoking hot. Did you see how many voters are turning out compared to the dems? I predict a Trump land slide come november because the party will unite. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

I suspect those Bernie protesters at the donalds rallies are not going to swing over to vote for trump, they are further left than Hillary. Most Bernie voters will vote for Hillary...maybe she should offer Bernie the VP........'Clinton/Sanders 2016' would be tough to beat..


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol. Teetering the border of psychosis and delusion. It's a fine line nitro. Fine line indeed.


You have been saying that for almost 10 months now and how's it working out for you? LOL TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How many debates do you think it takes compared to the Dems debates to get to the end of primary debates? We love protesters, and I really mean that. By the time this is over some of the protesters will vote TRUMP!. imo LOL


Your sad spins on reality are a grand juxtaposition to the Democratic campaign.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You have been saying that for almost 10 months now and how's it working out for you? LOL TRUMP!


I'm clearly very accurate in my assumptions.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I suspect those Bernie protesters at the donalds rallies are not going to swing over to vote for trump, they are further left than Hillary. Most Bernie voters will vote for Hillary...maybe she should offer Bernie the VP........'Clinton/Sanders 2016' would be tough to beat..


That would be a dream come true for TRUMP!. Bring it on. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That would be a dream come true for TRUMP!. Bring it on. TRUMP!


trump couldn't beat either one of them....together they would be unstoppable


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm clearly very accurate in my assumptions.


Well , when you took my quote off of your sig your accuracy took a shit. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I suspect those Bernie protesters at the donalds rallies are not going to swing over to vote for trump, they are further left than Hillary. Most Bernie voters will vote for Hillary...maybe she should offer Bernie the VP........'Clinton/Sanders 2016' would be tough to beat..


True statement, Trump protestors who happen to be Bernie supporters will not vote for Trump, neither will any rational thinking individual.
False, Hillary is not extreme left, in fact she is quite centrist, it's just that the Republican part has gone so far right that anyone that doesn't see it their way is a commie.

Face it, Hillary has the Black Vote, the Hispanic Vote, the Womans Vote, the 18 to 25 demographic, and rational thinking individuals. Trump has the scraps.
The general election polls has widened for both Hillary and Bernie against Trump. I'm not denying it's possible that Trump could win, but it's not very likely. So sorry.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump couldn't beat either one of them....together they would be unstoppable


Hey doublejj, I don't believe there is a big enough group to make that possible, But we will find out in a few months. TRUMP!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 16, 2016)

Am I the only one who isn't sure what to believe that trump says anymore? I mean if he's elected would he even do any of the shit he talks about?! I'm second guessing everything with this dude now, I feel it may be all for show? 

I wouldn't be surprised if he gets the nomination or something and then plops a 180 and starts blabbing totally different agendas


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey doublejj, I don't believe there is a big enough group to make that possible, But we will find out in a few months. TRUMP!


there are 10mil more registered democrats than republicans in America...all Hillary needs is to get out the vote....and Donald may have provided just what she needed


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well , when you took my quote off of your sig your accuracy took a shit. LOL TRUMP!


Sound argument. I took down your dumbshit quote therefore my arguments are inaccurate.

Do you English bro?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> there are 10mil more registered democrats than republicans in America...


I realize that, and I realize that Trump is taking a large percentage of those voters. So we will find out. Good luck doublejj.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Sound argument. I took down your dumbshit quote therefore my arguments are inaccurate.
> 
> Do you English bro?


That sig will work. Thanks for the support. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I realize that, and I realize that Trump is taking a large percentage of those voters. So we will find out. Good luck doublejj.


I refuse to believe that there are that many bigoted raciest's in America...although trump is bringing them out of the woodwork..


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Am I the only one who isn't sure what to believe that trump says anymore? I mean if he's elected would he even do any of the shit he talks about?! I'm second guessing everything with this dude now, I feel it may be all for show?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he gets the nomination or something and then plops a 180 and starts blabbing totally different agendas


He's already admitted that he started the campaign only to seek recognition.

He will say and do anything that will get him recognition and get him more money.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump couldn't beat either one of them....together they would be unstoppable


That would be an intriguing ticket to say the least if for no other reason than to bring the Bernie supporters over to Hillary's camp my second choice would be an all women ticket Clinton/Warren. I'm afraid the Socailist tag might hurt the ticket if Clinton/Sanders were to run, and Clinton/Warren could be a stretch because of Hillary's ties to Wall Street.

B4L


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

*The GOP has devolved into a dog turd dissolving in the down pour of political reality.*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 16, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Am I the only one who isn't sure what to believe that trump says anymore? I mean if he's elected would he even do any of the shit he talks about?! I'm second guessing everything with this dude now, I feel it may be all for show?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he gets the nomination or something and then plops a 180 and starts blabbing totally different agendas


He's a loose canon that's for sure hence the fact the GOP establishment is so afraid of him, all that talk that they represent a kumbaya feeling is so full of shit.

B4L


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Rustle some feathers


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> It's an apt caricature of the ass backwards idiots dancing to the beat of this hideous clowns thumping. Youre aware of how fucking cancerous that shit is.. fucking phony asshat
> 
> You're as ignorant as your brown shirt, cave dwelling buddies.View attachment 3632754


Are you making fun of my drumming or something there ? You accuse Trump of racist, and never show some of it. I`m not one to make anyone cite stuff so relax, but I just can`t find any.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> He's a loose canon that's for sure hence the fact the GOP establishment is so afraid of him, all that talk that they represent a kumbaya feeling is so full of shit.
> 
> B4L


 A lose cannon that is not loaded, poses a little threat, only because it`s heavy.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> He's already admitted that he started the campaign only to seek recognition.
> 
> He will say and do anything that will get him recognition and get him more money.


Fuck the money! Trump is crushing it. TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> He's already admitted that he started the campaign only to seek recognition.
> 
> He will say and do anything that will get him recognition and get him more money.


 Donald Trump needs recognition,.??


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3633506


rofl

You just pointed out yourself that being against LGBT is: discrimination and/or bigotry. "Racism against members of any race, ethnicity, or nationality can occur *and may include discrimination and bigotry.*" The article you linked specifically talks about racism *in *the LGBT community, not racism *at* the LGBT community.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

@AlphaPhase Let's go even further into the article...

"...in which they [LGBT minorities] are neither fully accepted nor understood by mainly *white *LGBT communities, nor are they accepted by their own ethnic group."

"Many people experience racism in the dominant LGBT community in which racial stereotypes merge with gender stereotypes; for example, Asian-American LGBTs are viewed as more passive and feminine, while African-American LGBTs are viewed as more masculine and aggressive."

"The short-lived National Socialist League of the United States limited its membership to gay Aryans."

"Some Mizrahi Jews and Arab Jews report exclusion and discrimination by the Ashkenazi LGBT community in Israel."

These are all examples of someone being of one race who's homosexual being discriminated by another homosexual who's of a _different_ race, which is thus racism. There's also another good word for being against someone who's LGBT which is: homophobia.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> @AlphaPhase Let's go even further into the article...
> 
> "...in which they [LGBT minorities] are neither fully accepted nor understood by mainly *white *LGBT communities, nor are they accepted by their own ethnic group."
> 
> ...


Exactly the point I was leading the journey to, thank you!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

Also @AlphaPhase you have a very poor understanding (read: rudimentary/no knowledge at all) of Bernie Sanders, his campaign, him as a Democratic Socialist, and Socialism.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Exactly the point I was leading the journey to, thank you!


Oh so you flipped your position from you're a racist if you don't like gay people? Because you just pointed out the complete opposite, that if you don't like gay people you're not racist, but a bigot like everyone else pointed out and you double downed on.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> rofl
> 
> You just pointed out yourself that being against LGBT is: discrimination and/or bigotry. "Racism against members of any race, ethnicity, or nationality can occur *and may include discrimination and bigotry.*" The article you linked specifically talks about racism *in *the LGBT community, not racism *at* the LGBT community.


Exactly what I was saying last night and this proves my point.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Holy crap man. The first sentence says racism may also include bigotry and discrimination. They are the same slices in a loaf of bread, get over it.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> She was against gay marriage. (racist against gay people)


Wrong.



AlphaPhase said:


> Holy crap man. The first sentence says racism may also include bigotry and discrimination. They are the same slices in a loaf of bread, get over it.


You completely failed to understand what that sentence means if you think that.


Once more, the article is about racism *in* the LGBT community, eg a gay white man being racist against a gay black man. What it is saying is that views of gay people of different _races_ can be racist (due to ethnic stereotypes) which also include bigotry and discrimination (due to *gender* stereotypes).

You're wrong, holy crap man get over it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

It all feels the same. Does racism hurt more than being discriminated against? Is there a way to measure the hurt to determine which is being used!?


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It all feels the same.


Hmmm, well here's an example if how I think about it: Scotch is whiskey, but not all whiskey is scotch; tequila is mezcal, but not all mezcal is tequila. Racism, bigotry, prejudice can be all the same thing, but racism pertains to ethnicity/race/nationality, whereas prejudice and bigotry are broader terms that can encompass gender, religion, sexual-preference, down to physical, mental attributes.

Edited to add: If I said I hate midgets, I wouldn't be racist, but I'd be prejudice. If I said I hated Asian midgets, and specifically asian midgets I'd be racist also in my prejudice.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you making fun of my drumming or something there ? You accuse Trump of racist, and never show some of it. I`m not one to make anyone cite stuff so relax, but I just can`t find any.


Oh, you're one of those. It's not racist to you until you hear the n-word. I've encountered many of your kind. It's a defense mechanism. It allows you to justify this outlandish behavior. You don't see it because you don't want to see it. Don't you find it a bit strange that you can't see it but the klan can?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Fuck you gay! You don't belong here! Discrimination. 
Fuck you black man! You don't belong here! Racism. 
Fuck you women! You don't belong here! Sexism. 
Fuck you Republican! I don't like you! Bigotry.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

It all hurts at the core. Word play tries to lessen the root principles of the way someone feels about another person. Blind people don't see color. They can still be racist.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

politics have never been so fulfilling .

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDBS8bYGhWr/


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald Trump needs recognition,.??


ya hes like a tumor, growth will not cease until the malignancy is excised


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Rustle some feathers
> 
> View attachment 3633491


Did you glean that idiocy at Trump U?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> politics have never been so fulfilling .
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDBS8bYGhWr/


Lmao wow, it's a circus this year. 

I thought this one was pretty hillary-ious


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Fuck you gay! You don't belong here! Discrimination.
> Fuck you black man! You don't belong here! Racism.
> Fuck you women! You don't belong here! Sexism.
> Fuck you Republican! I don't like you! Bigotry.


If you'd stop writing your own version of English you'd make more sense..

Its completely possible to say that last line to a specific person and not be a bigot. See the difference between "you don't belong here" and "I don't like you". One is a statement telling a black man he can't ever be a part of this white nation and implies he's of a lower status. The other is a personal feeling about somebody else. 

"Fuck you Republican! All of them are racists." Now that would be bigotry.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Did you glean that idiocy at Trump U?


No. Did you acquire you're passive aggressive behavior from meanie pants University


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If you'd stop writing your own version of English you'd make more sense..
> 
> Its completely possible to say that last line to a specific person and not be a bigot. See the difference between "you don't belong here" and "I don't like you". One is a statement telling a black man he can't ever be a part of this white nation and implies he's of a lower status. The other is a personal feeling about somebody else.
> 
> "Fuck you Republican! All of them are racists." Now that would be bigotry.


Well, no. Bigotry is not liking the views of a group of people.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Oh, you're one of those. It's not racist to you until you hear the n-word. I've encountered many of your kind. It's a defense mechanism. It allows you to justify this outlandish behavior. You don't see it because you don't want to see it. Don't you find it a bit strange that you can't see it but the klan can?


 You`re a horrible judge of character. Someone could be racist against Asians and the N-word would not be a factor.

Armor holds better than character flaws. You pull up maybe`s, could be, and what if`s, then declare off that. Your kind still exists.
Oh look, there you are.

I looked for your link to some or advise to consider, Still can`t find anything. If the klan yells Hillary, then she`s racist,...Right ? I don`t work that way guy.

Most of the racists I`ve encountered in my life were what I thought to be, far from it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

big·ot
ˈbiɡət/
_noun_

a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.
"don't let a few small-minded bigots destroy the good image of the city"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You`re a horrible judge of character. Someone could be racist against Asians and the N-word would not be a factor.
> 
> Armor holds better than character flaws. You pull up maybe`s, could be, and what if`s, then declare off that. Your kind still exists.
> Oh look, there you are.
> ...


She's so racist, look, a racist is voting for her! Sarcasm lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

I think it's utterly hilarious that we are still deciphering different forms of hatred, like one is better than the other. Smh.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao wow, it's a circus this year.
> 
> I thought this one was pretty hillary-ious


Ya, I seen that one and it was perfect and I don't say that word often. 

For the first time I heard the left talk about how the clown show was over and they had better go to the panic mode now!. Van Jones @CNN basically just called TRUMP a monster that could crush Hillary by november just like I have been saying. Trump will crush Hillary by a land slide. imo and I am sticking with it. TRUMP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Ya, I seen that one and it was perfect and I don't say that word often.
> 
> For the first time I heard the left talk about how the clown show was over and they had better go to the panic mode now!. Van Jones @CNN basically just called TRUMP a monster that could crush Hillary by november just like I have been saying. Trump will crush Hillary by a land slide. imo and I am sticking with it. TRUMP!


I have to agree, the Republican side turnout has been insane compared to Democrat turnout. I've been watching the catalyst unfold and I've been saying for months now that Trump is just stomping on the competition. I feel Trump will crush hillary. Bernie will not be the nominee, so that gives Trump even more of a chance to claim potus. I like many of trumps views, but I have to say, he needs to take some public speaking classes lol. He's not very good at elaborating on his policies, so that worries me a bit, but when I read his policies that have been written down and published, things are much more clear.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fuck the money! Trump is crushing it. TRUMP!


lol. Sad old man.


OddBall1st said:


> Donald Trump needs recognition,.??


Yes. He openly stated in interviews, including The New York Times, that he ran to help bolster book sales and position himself within the political crowd a little better.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

@AlphaPhase "I feel Trump will crush hillary." well your feelings are falling out of your ass just like your thoughts. 

Betting odds trump +200
clinton -190

NO ONE WITH MONEY ON THE LINE IS BETTING TRUMP>>>>here's your chance to get rich


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao wow, it's a circus this year.
> 
> I thought this one was pretty hillary-ious


Your humor is as flaccid as your wit


.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> He's not very good at elaborating on his policies, so that worries me a bit, but when I read his policies that have been written down and published, things are much more clear.


What policies, that are posted on his website, make sense to you? What have you read from that and said to yourself, "yea that is good for the United States"?


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @AlphaPhase "I feel Trump will crush hillary." well your feelings are falling out of your ass just like your thoughts.
> 
> Betting odds trump +200
> clinton -190
> ...


I hope those aren't the real odds.

+200 underdog is a decent bet.
-190 favorite is a good bet.

Meaning, it really could go either way.

Buster Douglass was a +800 underdog.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Fuck you gay! You don't belong here! Discrimination.
> Fuck you black man! You don't belong here! Racism.
> Fuck you women! You don't belong here! Sexism.
> Fuck you Republican! I don't like you! Bigotry.


Good job. You are a rare breed of Republican, you are able to grasp simple concepts.

I'd like to offer you a medal. Or a chest to pin it on.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No. Did you acquire you're passive aggressive behavior from meanie pants University


Stating that you are a lout isn't passive. "meanie pants" wtf ,are you @nitro harley harley's (of poopy pants infamy) classmate?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Good job. You are a rare breed of Republican, you are able to grasp simple concepts.
> 
> I'd like to offer you a medal. Or a chest to pin it on.





AlphaPhase said:


> Well, no. Bigotry is not liking the views of a group of people.


It's not jack ass.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao wow, it's a circus this year.
> 
> I thought this one was pretty hillary-ious


You are seriously comparing a candidate who mistakenly misremembered that Bernie Sanders was not in attendance at something that took place 23 years prior with someone who incites violence and wants to build a 50 foot wall along the southern border?

Nice try, that trick only works on Trump voters. You know, the knuckle dragger crowd. "Theeey toook errr joooob"


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 16, 2016)

Trump just destroyed Hillary

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDBS8bYGhWr/


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You`re a horrible judge of character. Someone could be racist against Asians and the N-word would not be a factor.
> 
> Armor holds better than character flaws. You pull up maybe`s, could be, and what if`s, then declare off that. Your kind still exists.
> Oh look, there you are.
> ...


English OddBall, English. Use it properly, and you might go places one day.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Trump just destroyed Hillary
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDBS8bYGhWr/


Is what a 12 year old would say.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Stating that you are a lout isn't passive. "meanie pants" wtf ,are you @nitro harley harley's (of poopy pants infamy) classmate?
> 
> View attachment 3633603


It feels good to be a winner. TRUMP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Lmfaooooo, silly little boy you are testiclees. You really know how to make a person laugh


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Is what a 12 year old would say.


You might want to get the collar and chain ready. I don't see Hillary lasting until November. Who's next? Who the hell knows? TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmfaooooo, silly little boy you are testiclees. You really know how to make a person laugh


You're brilliant, at being witless.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm all for the wall. Build it tall and wide. It's called coming to America legally. Maybe you're an illegal though, or know many illegals, so I can see why your against a wall. Hillary incites hatred. Just look at you hating on Trump fans. You really hate them don't you? How's that hatred feel? I bet it really makes your day enjoyable  Obama divided the country, so let's get the facts straight here. Identity politics.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You're brilliant, at being witless.
> 
> View attachment 3633621


Thank you! I very much appreciate your attempt to be an ass! It must really get you far in life


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It feels good to be a winner. TRUMP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Insert memememe or comics classic!  got any more, I'm enjoying this more than I should!


----------



## 757growin (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm all for the wall. Build it tall and wide. It's called coming to America legally. Maybe you're an illegal though, or know many illegals, so I can see why your against a wall. Hillary incites hatred. Just look at you hating on Trump fans. You really hate them don't you? How's that hatred feel? I bet it really makes your day enjoyable  Obama divided the country, so let's get the facts straight here. Identity politics.


We already have more illegals leaving then entering under obama. A wall seems like a big waste of tax money. Or what repubs are good at.. lining their contractor friends pockets


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you! I very much appreciate your attempt to be an ass! It must really get you far in life


emoji's are your friend. With words you are immediately revealed as a witless imbecile.(_*_)


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3633626


Van Jones said it is time to panic for democrats. Did you get the memo? TRUMP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

You're so angry! Lol! Such a passive aggressive behavior, it's interesting to me  there should be a True Life MTV episode on you, so fascinating! Throw out having a conversation like an adult and let's sling some mud!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm all for the wall. Build it tall and wide. It's called coming to America legally. Maybe you're an illegal though, or know many illegals, so I can see why your against a wall. Hillary incites hatred. Just look at you hating on Trump fans. You really hate them don't you? How's that hatred feel? I bet it really makes your day enjoyable  Obama divided the country, so let's get the facts straight here. Identity politics.


you are dumber than fuck. I deviated from the trump protocol


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You`re a horrible judge of character. Someone could be racist against Asians and the N-word would not be a factor.
> 
> Armor holds better than character flaws. You pull up maybe`s, could be, and what if`s, then declare off that. Your kind still exists.
> Oh look, there you are.
> ...


And you probably believe every word of this. Everybody in the world sees trump's racism but you. Keep doing you, champ.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Ohh! I like that one! Keep them coming!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're so angry! Lol! Such a passive aggressive behavior, it's interesting to me  there should be a True Life MTV episode on you, so fascinating! Throw out having a conversation like an adult and let's sling some mud!


Adult conversation? Lol you are a moron juvenile. gtfoh nitwit. Start working on your wall, use lego's for now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

I feel like I'm at a 5 year Olds birthday party, where's the cake?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Van Jones said it is time to panic for democrats. Did you get the memo? TRUMP!


Van Jones: 'The Republican establishment has been completely destroyed tonight'


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I feel like I'm at a 5 year Olds birthday party, where's the cake?


it's hidden under your grammar book.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh, I hadn't known I was being childish, let me go back through the comments again.. Nope, no childish behavior from me, do you think I am you or something? It appears you're confusing your posts with mine 

Here, I'll make it more confusing for you. Here's a meme 
 

Now your turn to tell me she's evolved..and meme me back


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> English OddBall, English. Use it properly, and you might go places one day.



Sorry, I keep neglecting to remember the simple. I`ll work on it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> it's hidden under your grammar book.


Here's a secret, you forgot to capitalize the 'I' in 'it's'. See, when you start a sentence, it needs to start with a capital letter. 

Definition: The form of an alphabetical l*etter* (such as A, B, C) used to begin a sentence or proper noun; an uppercase*letter*, in contrast to lower case. Verb: capitalize. In classical Greek and Latin writing, only *capital letters* (also called majuscules) were used.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I feel like I'm at a 5 year Olds birthday party, where's the cake?


 Here, dig in.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> you are dumber than fuck. I deviated from the trump protocol
> 
> View attachment 3633629


Lols I've been fired 3 times and should be deported!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> And you probably believe every word of this. Everybody in the world sees trump's racism but you. Keep doing you, champ.


 The list....?? or, the first example.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 16, 2016)

It's all over but the crying. I think Trump has the nomination just about wrapped up. I suspect he may try to get Chris Christie as his AG so this year's stash crop had better be good! Fugly shit coming if Hillary goes down and Trump sneaks in.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> We already have more illegals leaving then entering under obama. A wall seems like a big waste of tax money. Or what repubs are good at.. lining their contractor friends pockets


Very true! A million have left and 830k have entered. It's mostly due to the issue of them not having as easy of a time crossing back to see their families. Also, the quality of life here is not much different, a study finds. Obama has deported more than any other president as well. But, with that aside, the statistics are too early to make an official statement that the Mexican surge back to Mexico will continue. It's easy to see the problem, especially in the restaurant business. There are still millions of citizens out of work right now, both Mexican American citizens and American citizens, and they should have those job positions. Also, it's not fair to the illegals that they get shitty pay because it's under the books. I feel for the illegals, my grandfather came over on a boat. The world is very distorted, there are many things that need to change. If not a wall, then what? I'm open to anything that will stop people entering illegally and getting a license and benefits. That's not fair, that is money that could be going to our homeless, our vets. Things need to change, how to make the changes, well, whatever works.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

Alpha,

What is fair to an illegal ? I don`t want an example, I want how they get to be treated fair with residents.

There are millions out of work because work left overseas,...the US allows sales back with relaxed tariffs. No incentive to ever return, every reason to leave.

Career politicians feel this is a good thing or it would not be so. Donald tells them to STFU.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

This is just fantastic. I haven't felt this good in decades. Fuck'en A. TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

Everyone's like "Trump is so against illegals and sending jobs overseas! He wants Americans to work!" Then forget about his Polish Brigade that later sued him over working conditions and withheld pay. Then they forgot about where all his crap is manufactured and that his Hotels and Casinos love to hire green cards/work visa people. 

Lol


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Everyone's like "Trump is so against illegals and sending jobs overseas! He wants Americans to work!" Then forget about his Polish Brigade that later sued him over working conditions and withheld pay. Then they forgot about where all his crap is manufactured and that his Hotels and Casinos love to hire green cards/work visa people.
> 
> Lololol


Trump loves Hispanics. Trump loves everybody, even the protesters. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

This ad is worthy of a halftime slot at a Super Bowl . I could play it over and over. The beginning of the end for Hillary. Fuck this is great! TRUMP!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDBS8bYGhWr/


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You might want to get the collar and chain ready. I don't see Hillary lasting until November. Who's next? Who the hell knows? TRUMP!


Does Japan, as a country, bother you? They are notorious for whale hunting.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Does Japan, as a country, bother you? They are notorious for whale hunting.


Fuck Japan right now. We are winning! TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fuck Japan right now. We are winning! TRUMP!


I should have known better, you aren't bright enough to pick up on subtle innuendos.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Sorry, I keep neglecting to remember the simple. I`ll work on it.


As long as it makes sense to you I suppose. Your rhetoric doesn't garner respect from anyone else.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> I should have known better, you aren't bright enough to pick up on subtle innuendos.


 Is this when you kick start that diploma and try to convince your friends that it was worth a shit? TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Is this when you kick start that diploma and try to convince your friends that it was worth a shit? TRUMP!


Try harder. Razzes need to have some sense of truth and rational thought in order to be funny. Your delivery was poor, and rationally disconnected. Try harder Cpt Ahab.

And since you are so fucking stupid as to not get my last statement, "Try harder Cpt Ahab", please allow me to explain.

Captain Ahab was a pivotal character in Melville's classic novel, Moby Dick. The premise of the novel was a man in pursuit of a whale. Analogously illustrating your illustrious career as a fisherman in search of your whale of a wife.

Enjoy the rest of your day old man.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Try harder. Razzes need to have some sense of truth and rational thought in order to be funny. Your delivery was poor, and rationally disconnected. Try harder Cpt Ahab.
> 
> And since you are so fucking stupid as to not get my last statement, "Try harder Cpt Ahab", please allow me to explain.
> 
> ...


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3633734



After reading this, you no doubt understood me. But bitched anyway.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Try harder. Razzes need to have some sense of truth and rational thought in order to be funny. Your delivery was poor, and rationally disconnected. Try harder Cpt Ahab.
> 
> And since you are so fucking stupid as to not get my last statement, "Try harder Cpt Ahab", please allow me to explain.
> 
> ...


Fuck I had you pegged. I knew you were going from the whale comment right to the wife comment. It doesn't take a diploma to figure you out thats for dam sure. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The list....?? or, the first example.


No cable at your house?


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> After reading this, you no doubt understood me. But bitched anyway.


You are definitely high. When you sober up, please join our conversation. Enjoy your day!


nitro harley said:


> Fuck I had you pegged. I knew you were going from the whale comment right to the wife comment. It doesn't take a diploma to figure you out thats for dam sure. LOL TRUMP!


Was that a peg leg joke? Because if it was, that was quite witty. But I doubt it, you're not nearly bright enough.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No cable at your house?



How about you avoiding me,....There`s WiFi at Dunk`ns

Nothing huh ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> How about you avoiding me,....There`s WiFi at Dunk`ns
> 
> Nothing huh ?


“Laziness is a trait in the blacks. ... Black guys counting my money! I hate it.”


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Was that a peg leg joke? Because if it was, that was quite witty. But I doubt it, you're not nearly bright enough.


Hey, Its no big deal. I realize, the fact that Trump is winning so much has to sting a little bit. LOL TRUMP!,


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> “Laziness is a trait in the blacks. ... Black guys counting my money! I hate it.”



Cool I`ll try someone else. I thought you would know a few off the bat. My bad.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Cool I`ll try someone else. I thought you would know a few off the bat. My bad.


Got it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

I suppose if you call him a racist long enough he will hate you and then,....bingo.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> “Laziness is a trait in the blacks. ... Black guys counting my money! I hate it.”


 


Real things he has said. 

"The fact is all lives matter. That includes black, and it includes white, and it includes everybody else. And we have... Democrats that are afraid to even say that."

"I have a great relationship with the blacks. I've always had a great relationship with the blacks."


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I suppose if you call him a racist long enough he will hate you and then,....bingo.


You mean like the way that I keep calling you dumb?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Joe Biden 






Hillary Clinton 






Obama 







If we're still talking about racists, let's hear it from the horses mouth.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3633802
> 
> 
> Real things he has said.
> ...


What's your point?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Or my favorite. 

“For a lot of well-meaning, open-minded white people, the sight of a young black man in a hoodie still evokes a twinge of fear.”- Hillary Clinton


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm not quite sure what you're trying to prove by posting false information. I am just posting factual information about some racist comments the left wingers have made, but I'm sure that they have evolved, while if Trump had said it, well you know.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Comparatively speaking, they all seem pretty racist to me.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

So now that we have all the racist banter out of our systems.

Trumps excellent tax plan. 


If you are single and earn less than $25,000, or married and jointly earn less than $50,000, you will not owe any income tax. That removes nearly 75 million households – over 50% – from the income tax rolls. They get a new one page form to send the IRS saying, “I win,” those who would otherwise owe income taxes will save an average of nearly $1,000 each.
All other Americans will get a simpler tax code with four brackets – 0%, 10%, 20% and 25% – instead of the current seven. This new tax code eliminates the marriage penalty and the Alternative Minimum Tax (AMT) while providing the lowest tax rate since before World War II.
No business of any size, from a Fortune 500 to a mom and pop shop to a freelancer living job to job, will pay more than 15% of their business income in taxes. This lower rate makes corporate inversions unnecessary by making America’s tax rate one of the best in the world.
No family will have to pay the death tax. You earned and saved that money for your family, not the government. You paid taxes on it when you earned it.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

Van Jones on CNN just said Trump can and likely will beat Hillary. Rurroo shaggy


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My neighbor was a Trump fan at first. Had a sign and all. He took that shit down when he realize that Trump was full of shit. He actually apologize to some of us. I'm glad to know that I don't live around too many idiots.


Too bad your neighbors can't say the same.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> So now that we have all the racist banter out of our systems.
> 
> Trumps excellent tax plan.
> 
> ...


Republican leaders sure love them some tax cuts. Where are the spending cuts coming from to balance the deficit that this plan will exacerbate?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Van Jones on CNN just said Trump can and likely will beat Hillary. Rurroo shaggy


confirmation bias


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Trump's endorsements.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Donald_Trump_presidential_campaign_endorsements,_2016


The KKK just endorsed Clinton


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Republican leaders sure love them some tax cuts. Where are the spending cuts coming from to balance the deficit that this plan will exacerbate?


Closing tax loopholes. Taxing money kept over seas. Taxing business from Americans overseas. I'm not rich. I would fall into the category of 0-10% tax rate which is better than what we have now. Also, would be better for lower/middle class than bernies tax plan.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We have no problem reproducing. Can't say the same about you. Add the fact that we mixing blood now I would say we going back to how it all started. Check the census, numbers don't lie.


Census says Hispanics are increasing much more than blacks


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, Its no big deal. I realize, the fact that Trump is winning so much has to sting a little bit. LOL TRUMP!,


Are you that lonely nitro? Does the whale not give you enough attention?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

We also already have essentially social Healthcare for the poor. So they would have 0% income tax, still qualify for health insurance. While giving the people who can afford insurance the option to get what coverage they'd like.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Guy we not killing off our race, We reproduce with no problems. Can't say the same for you. Check the census and see how low new born birth rate is for white vs blacks or hispanic. Soon you will be the new minority. I suggest you get to fucking. Prostitutes don't count.


Check the census and see how low new born birth rate is for blacks vs. Hispanics. Soon you will be the same old minority.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 16, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


KKK is endorsing Clinton


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't think a race to increase the population should be our first priority. I feel that's a huge part of the problem and we should have limits on children which is reflected by salary. Too many broke people having children they can't afford (which having children is a want, not a need). Responsible people are starting to be a rare breed and tax payers are footing the bill. If you can't afford a Ferrari, then don't have kids. Planned parenthood and pro choice NEEDS to be kept alive.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> It's all over but the crying. I think Trump has the nomination just about wrapped up. I suspect he may try to get Chris Christie as his AG so this year's stash crop had better be good! Fugly shit coming if Hillary goes down and Trump sneaks in.


If Christie eats Trump? OMFG bye bye @nitro harley


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

So, OK, Trump supporters aren't racist. or bigoted or even prejudiced. As you say. It hardly matters. What Trump supporters -- virtually all of them white and on the low end of the wage scale -- what they want is a return to their days of entitled white men. 
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/cover_story/2016/03/how_donald_trump_happened_racism_against_barack_obama.html

*How Trump Happened*

_It’s not just anger over jobs and immigration. White voters hope Trump will restore the racial hierarchy upended by Barack Obama._

_Trump may have started this campaign by denigrating Latinos and Muslims, but his first appearance in the Obama era was in the context of anti-black racism. In 2011, Trump took the “birtherism” conspiracy—the belief that Obama is foreign-born and thus an illegitimate president—and turned it into a full-fledged movement. Even now, his supporters believe Obama is illegitimate—62 percent say he is a Muslim, and 61 percent that he was born in another country. _

So there you have it. Whether or not Trump believes it. He's been feeding the racist wing of the Republican party (some might call this an oxymoron) with truther made up shit for nearly 5 years. He moved on to minority groups as a whole most recently. There was a time that these ignoramuses only competed with each other. Now, Latino and African American workers are competing on more equal footing with them and they are gradually losing ground economically. Of course these workers want their entitlement back. There is nothing weaker or more whiny than an entitled child. The children grew up but didn't lose their sense of entitlement. 

So now, Nitro says TRUMP again and again. He's basically saying I want my white pride to mean something again.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Are you that lonely nitro? Does the whale not give you enough attention?


I don't fuck with the whales. Sorry. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> KKK is endorsing Clinton


OMFG howd you get the breaking story??? It's all over the news! The Aryan Press


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> If Christie eats Trump? OMFG bye bye @nitro harley
> 
> View attachment 3633844


Now see, that's funny! I dislike Chisty, and if he's Trumps running mate, I'll not be moving forward with the Republican side. That would create the biggest mess of all.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

I would like to see a Trump /Kasich duo. If that doesn't happen I'm putting my cards on Hillary. At least I know with Hillary, nothing will change for 4 years and will stay as it is now, I'm ok with that. Then in 4 years we can try again. Maybe even give some independents a chance to run.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Closing tax loopholes. Taxing money kept over seas. Taxing business from Americans overseas. I'm not rich. I would fall into the category of 0-10% tax rate which is better than what we have now. Also, would be better for lower/middle class than bernies tax plan.


Economists looked at his plan and say that his plan would increase the deficit by 10 T or so over the next decade.
http://fortune.com/2016/03/08/donald-trumps-tax-plan-primary/


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

@AlphaPhase is rising high in the creepiest, most maggot like creature on the RIU. 

"we should have limits on children which is reflected by salary."


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Joe Biden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh man I see youre trying to reason with them. It's not possible they will call you a racist or a bigot or a knuckle drager

You don't use the Kings English chap. But we are the idiots remember that facts don't matter to liberals or rational for that matter! Oh wrong punctuation on that I'm sure our good friends dog c4 and buck maybe even bearkat will swoop in to help me I'm fucked without the English lessons I get called here and it teaches me to check my white privilege that c4 has but is insulated from because he is so blessed in his white privilege.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Or my favorite.
> 
> “For a lot of well-meaning, open-minded white people, the sight of a young black man in a hoodie still evokes a twinge of fear.”- Hillary Clinton


Lol no context quotes. She was speaking about the problem of racism in the US and how _that is a problem_.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Economists looked at his plan and say that his plan would increase the deficit by 10 T or so over the next decade.
> http://fortune.com/2016/03/08/donald-trumps-tax-plan-primary/


Not if you cut spending genius. Oh but wait you need the government to take care of you


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Everyone's like "Trump is so against illegals and sending jobs overseas! He wants Americans to work!" Then forget about his Polish Brigade that later sued him over working conditions and withheld pay. Then they forgot about where all his crap is manufactured and that his Hotels and Casinos love to hire green cards/work visa people.
> 
> Lol


I watched that John Oliver clip posted a few pages back. He documents Trump as the craziest, most atrocious lying, phoniness and black souled POS 

How the fuck can you explain support for a creepy rich guy. It cant be based on logic, nor achievement or character. I think fear and resentment and the hope that good ole white days will return makes Trump the flaming POS that he is.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Van Jones on CNN just said Trump can and likely will beat Hillary. Rurroo shaggy


And Marco Rubio said that the GOP isn't going to win the White House. Just about every reputable poll has Clinton coming out ahead.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

I guess I should have said, if you're broke and working minimum wage, fuck as much as you can with out protection! Have as many kids as you possibly can, without having 2 months of a break after pregnancy, the more kids you have the more you get from assistance! Woohoo!! You'd be on board with that, I mean you support Bernie. So you probably live at your mom's house. Is she still giving you an allowance too? You're an idiot. I get your user name now, because your just a nut sack with no common sense. Pathetic. What's really wrong with America is people like you.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> The KKK just endorsed Clinton


Kind of like how they've endorsed Trump? Lol. 

"A California Ku Klux Klan leader on Monday endorsed Hillary Clinton, saying he believes she would do the exact opposite of what she promises."

Once again, context.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess I should have said, if you're broke and working minimum wage, fuck as much as you can with out protection! Have as many kids as you possibly can, without having 2 months of a break after pregnancy, the more kids you have the more you get from assistance! Woohoo!! You'd be on board with that, I mean you support Bernie. So you probably live at your mom's house. Is she still giving you an allowance too? You're an idiot. I get your user name now, because your just a nut sack with no common sense. Pathetic. What's really wrong with America is people like you.


Calling me intolerant of your views and you post up a fuck stick post like that? Look up the definition of: irony.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess I should have said, if you're broke and working minimum wage, fuck as much as you can with out protection! Have as many kids as you possibly can, without having 2 months of a break after pregnancy, the more kids you have the more you get from assistance! Woohoo!! You'd be on board with that, I mean you support Bernie. So you probably live at your mom's house. Is she still giving you an allowance too? You're an idiot. I get your user name now, because your just a nut sack with no common sense. Pathetic. What's really wrong with America is people like you.


You are a pathetic juvenile half assed bigot. Try running those toxic thoughts by anyone with character. Youll get puked on. Youre a rotten POS bro, straight up.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

You're also probably feeling the bern on your @testiclees - that sensation is chlamydia, buddy.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I watched that John Oliver clip posted a few pages back. He documents Trump as the craziest, most atrocious lying, phoniness and black souled POS
> 
> How the fuck can you explain support for a creepy rich guy. It cant be based on logic, nor achievement or character. I think fear and resentment and the hope that good ole white days will return makes Trump the flaming POS that he is.
> 
> View attachment 3633866


Yeah that's all correct right except the lie part Hillary has that market sewn up


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're also probably feeling the bern on your @testiclees - that sensation is chlamydia, buddy.


Flaccid child how the fuck would you have knowledge of sexual disease


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're also probably feeling the bern on your @testiclees - that sensation is chlamydia, buddy.


Testicleless doesn't like deviations from his opinion. The quicker we learn that the better


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You are a pathetic juvenile half assed bigot. Try running those toxic thoughts by anyone with character. Youll get puked on. Youre a rotten POS bro, straight up.


You're soooooooo Cool! I mean really, sooooooo cool! Man wow! How many kids do ya have? Does your parents house at least have a few spare rooms for all those kids or are you just making them sleep in the dresser drawers


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Now see, that's funny! I dislike Chisty, and if he's Trumps running mate, I'll not be moving forward with the Republican side. That would create the biggest mess of all.


Well maybe he will choose Dennis Rodman for AG. That would be fun.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Yeah that's all correct right except the lie part Hillary has that market sewn up


the part about your fear and hopes for a retunt to good ole white days is correct? Fuck dude are you fessen up on this shit?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

See the name calling from the tolerant left is baffling. Every time a black man walks by his car he locks up and rolls up all the windows. 

Cellphone... Check
Life alert.... Check
Perrper spray.... Check


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> the part about your fear and hopes for a retunt to good ole white days is correct? Fuck dude are you fessen up on this shit?


I guess we are the only ones that can have a sense of humor


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're soooooooo Cool! I mean really, sooooooo cool! Man wow! How many kids do ya have? Does your parents house at least have a few spare rooms for all those kids or are you just making them sleep in the dresser drawers


you've got the character, intellect and imagination of a maggot. You need to be wary a lot of people will want to step on you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> See the name calling from the tolerant left is baffling. Every time a black man walks by his car he locks up and rolls up all the windows.
> 
> Cellphone... Check
> Life alert.... Check
> Perrper spray.... Check


Could not have said it better myself! Sooooooo pathetic, it's almost unbelievable that there are people like this guy! Especially on the Democratic side! He should be the poster boy for Bernie.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> I guess we are the only ones that can have a sense of humor


psych...you got me


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh and I spelled pepper spray wrong to insinuating your panic.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Anddddd insert meme


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ohhhh that makes me feel sad  boo hooooo. I'm actually a nice guy  I actually have a lot of friends and most are Bernie supporters. But God damn, they are the total opposite of your pathetic, bullshit, name calling, fuck tard, idiot, small minded, selfish, cry baby, my way or the highway fuck faces, like you.


You're a creep and you're hanging yourself.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh and I spelled pepper spray wrong to insinuating your panic.


ok ya lost me


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You're a creep and you're hanging yourself.


Do explain.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> ok ya lost me


I think the word he was looking for was: insinuate. We've learned that Cezar isn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ohhhh that makes me feel sad  boo hooooo. I'm actually a nice guy  I actually have a lot of friends and most are Bernie supporters. But God damn, they are the total opposite of your pathetic, bullshit, name calling, fuck tard, idiot, small minded, selfish, cry baby, my way or the highway fuck faces, like you.


He is all of that and you're still a bigot racist screaming white powr from the roof of your trailer. I'm sure most have a piled high and deep diploma from the nearest community college. 
BEWARE the intellectuals around here are awe inspiring.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess I should have said, if you're broke and working minimum wage, fuck as much as you can with out protection! Have as many kids as you possibly can, without having 2 months of a break after pregnancy, the more kids you have the more you get from assistance! Woohoo!! You'd be on board with that, I mean you support Bernie. So you probably live at your mom's house. Is she still giving you an allowance too? You're an idiot. I get your user name now, because your just a nut sack with no common sense. Pathetic. What's really wrong with America is people like you.


Hey AlphaPhase, you're wrong again.

"Likewise, a better predictor of strong Trump support than a standard-issue economic indicator like the unemployment rate is a high proportion of working-age adults who aren’t working (the correlation was strong for both men and women)." Lol.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> He is all of that and you're still a bigot racist screaming white powr from the roof of your trailer. I'm sure most have a piled high and deep diploma from the nearest community college.
> BEWARE the intellectuals around here are awe inspiring.


I resent that...I'm not selfish!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

*Slowing growth*

Fortunately, we may be spared from entering the end-times phase of overpopulation and starvation envisioned by Malthus. According to the United Nations Population Division, the human population will hit 7 billion on or around Oct. 31, and, if its projections are correct, we're en route to a population of 9 billion by 2050, and 10 billion by 2100. However, somewhere on the road between those milestones, scientists think we'll make a U-turn.

UN estimates of global population trends show that families are getting smaller. "Empirical data from 230 countries since 1950 shows that the great majority have fertility declines," said Gerhard Heilig, chief of population estimates and projections section at the UN.

Globally, the fertility rate is falling to the "replacement level" — 2.1 children per woman, the rate at which children replace their parents (and make up for those who die young). If the global fertility rate does indeed reach replacement level by the end of the century, then the human population will stabilize between 9 billion and 10 billion. As far as Earth's capacity is concerned, we'll have gone about as far as we can go, but no farther.

The United nations gets it. Also, a majority of the population agree that limiting children is needed.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess I should have said, if you're broke and working minimum wage, fuck as much as you can with out protection! Have as many kids as you possibly can, without having 2 months of a break after pregnancy, the more kids you have the more you get from assistance! Woohoo!! You'd be on board with that, I mean you support Bernie. So you probably live at your mom's house. Is she still giving you an allowance too? You're an idiot. I get your user name now, because your just a nut sack with no common sense. Pathetic. What's really wrong with America is people like you.


Aaaand once again...

"In Iowa, Sanders did very well with the wine-track constituencies. Besides his overwhelming showing among younger voters, he stayed close to Clinton among college-educated whites: He carried college-educated white men by 12 percentage points and lost college-educated white women by the same margin. In Iowa, in fact, both college-educated white men and women divided almost exactly as they did in the cumulative results between Clinton and Obama in 2008.


But in Iowa, Sanders expanded beyond that beachhead to run evenly with Clinton among non-college whites. If that pattern persists, it would represent a huge change in the Democratic landscape. In 2008, across all the exit polls, Clinton dominated Obama among non-college white women (carrying 66 percent of them) and non-college white men (56 percent). But in Iowa, Sanders narrowly carried those blue-collar white men and held down his losses among the blue-collar white women: Clinton only carried just over half of them."

So what do we see from these two posts? White, males, in the bible belt who are also high school drop outs that work in blue-collar jobs that require little skill favor Trump (and a strong correlation with Trump support and trailer parks). College-educated men and women from varying age groups and ethnicity favor Senator Sanders and Secretary Clinton.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Hey AlphaPhase, you're wrong again.
> 
> "Likewise, a better predictor of strong Trump support than a standard-issue economic indicator like the unemployment rate is a high proportion of working-age adults who aren’t working (the correlation was strong for both men and women)." Lol.


 this has nothing to do with anything I said


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Ahh man I see youre trying to reason with them. It's not possible they will call you a racist or a bigot or a knuckle drager
> 
> You don't use the Kings English chap. But we are the idiots remember that facts don't matter to liberals or rational for that matter! Oh wrong punctuation on that I'm sure our good friends dog c4 and buck maybe even bearkat will swoop in to help me I'm fucked without the English lessons I get called here and it teaches me to check my white privilege that c4 has but is insulated from because he is so blessed in his white privilege.


Take your meds kid.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> this has nothing to do with anything I said


Look at your post where you called Sander supporters low-wage people who live at home with their mothers. Completely, and utterly wrong - just a made up fantasy in your head.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Take your meds kid.


See insults I don't fall in lock step with the ideology so I'm lesser. I needs meds perfect munkle bunk


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> See insults I don't fall in lock step with the ideology so I'm lesser. I needs meds perfect munkle bunk


Bigots maybe


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

But I forgot they can't be bigots its 2016.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

However, the Sanders revolution so far has been confined to voters who are mostly young, mostly men and mostly white, and has not translated into first-place poll numbers anywhere outside New Hampshire.

Makes sense. It always feels like I'm talking to children when I'm talking to Bernie supporters. Kids that haven't even had a chance to understand what economics, adult life, the real world.. Youngins. Makes total sense and actually perfectly confirms what I had said in my post. Irresponsible kids making terrible decisions.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

While Trump supporters are mostly blue collar, hard working people that graduated high school and have taken on a trade which helps build America. You don't need a college degree to be smart. College was a complete waste of time and money for me and I held a 3.4. Wish I went to trade school insured because I'd have been making much more money.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh, and by this chart, 50% of Bernies supporters also have no college degree. 
So, apples to apples.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

New Trump Ad.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

Alpha these people have no idea how socialism works pol pot stalin. But you put Democratic in front of it it be cool

If they were in the joint and put Democratic in front of rape totally different reaction lmfao


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Alpha these people have no idea how socialism works pol pot stalin. But you put Democratic in front of it it be cool
> 
> If they were in the joint and put Democratic in front of rape totally different reaction lmfao


Pol Pot was a Maoist-Marxist. Stalin was a Marxist-Leninist (some would say he was a Marxist-Stalinist). Similar ideological background to socialism, but also vastly different.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3633888
> 
> 
> However, the Sanders revolution so far has been confined to voters who are mostly young, mostly men and mostly white, and has not translated into first-place poll numbers anywhere outside New Hampshire.
> ...





AlphaPhase said:


> While Trump supporters are mostly blue collar, hard working people that graduated high school and have taken on a trade which helps build America. You don't need a college degree to be smart. College was a complete waste of time and money for me and I held a 3.4. Wish I went to trade school insured because I'd have been making much more money.


I already proved this wrong, why do you keep saying this as if it's the truth? Most of Trump supporters did not finish high school and work in trades that do not help build America. The highest correlation of Trump supporters are in the bible belt, who did not finish high school, and that live in trailer parks. Sander supporters are not only "young white males." Also somehow you think Sanders is a Socialist that will "take all your [self professed minor] income," when he's a Democratic Socialist. Moreover, that's an ignorant-at-best understanding of socialism, and a completely preschool understanding of Democratic Socialism.

Also you're showing a complete lack of comprehension because you're looking at _Michigan's_ exit polls for the _primary_. Do you believe honestly that Michigan is an indicator of the entire US' voting demographics?


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> See insults I don't fall in lock step with the ideology so I'm lesser. I needs meds perfect munkle bunk


It wasn't meant to be an insult. In sincerely hope that you take your meds, the gibberish you post makes it appear to the reader as if the commenter is having a seizure. I was simply offering up concern, and wanted you to remember to take your meds.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

Who cares about Bernie? I didn't even know he was still running. Either way, Sanders is irrelevant


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> See insults I don't fall in lock step with the ideology so I'm lesser. I needs meds perfect munkle bunk


Nah, i disagree. It wasnt about falling in step. It took it as rightly dismissive because we've learned that Alpha's comments merit zero consideration except maybe for base amusement.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Alpha these people have no idea how socialism works pol pot stalin. But you put Democratic in front of it it be cool
> 
> If they were in the joint and put Democratic in front of rape totally different reaction lmfao


you guys are vibing. were yall making out? you both have the same idiot shit on your breath.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> While Trump supporters are mostly blue collar, hard working people that graduated high school and have taken on a trade which helps build America. You don't need a college degree to be smart. College was a complete waste of time and money for me and I held a 3.4. Wish I went to trade school insured because I'd have been making much more money.


I take issue with your observations.

"...hard working people that graduated high school and have taken on a trade which helps build America."
Are you saying that all hard working high school graduates have helped build America?
What constitutes "building America"?
Do you know that the Republican party wants to defund many projects that have helped "build America"?

"College was a complete waste of time and money for me and I held a 3.4. Wish I went to trade school insured because I'd have been making much more money."
You did it wrong, or you lack motivation. In what major(s) did you graduate?


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Seriously kid, take your meds. I'm starting to worry. Should someone call 911 for you?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Nah, i disagree. It wasnt about falling in step. It took it as rightly dismissive because we've learned that Alpha's comments merit zero consideration except maybe for base amusement.


Ahh base amusement he is lower than you and provides entertainment.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=&ved=0ahUKEwjt7Jfa1cbLAhVG1GMKHUpyDTcQ8TUIHDAA&usg=AFQjCNF1sHlk2z9QIx28jtvfnGP_UlkifA&sig2=YssKyvEjADGLJHpdo5AOQg


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> New Trump Ad.


Oh, that was funny. Every time I watch that it is really really funny. LOLOLOLOL TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

Will Trump and Cruz have to combine delegates and create a power ticket to stop the GOP and Kasich(D)?
Let's be honest, if this process leads to a delegate swapping convention, Cruz will accept VP, and give his delegates to Trump.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I already proved this wrong, why do you keep saying this as if it's the truth? Most of Trump supporters did not finish high school and work in trades that do not help build America. The highest correlation of Trump supporters are in the bible belt, who did not finish high school, and that live in trailer parks. Sander supporters are not only "young white males." Also somehow you think Sanders is a Socialist that will "take all your [self professed minor] income," when he's a Democratic Socialist. Moreover, that's an ignorant-at-best understanding of socialism, and a completely preschool understanding of Democratic Socialism.
> 
> Also you're showing a complete lack of comprehension because you're looking at _Michigan's_ exit polls for the _primary_. Do you believe honestly that Michigan is an indicator of the entire US' voting demographics?


When the hell did I ever say he was going to take my money? Also, no you did not prove me wrong. Bernies supporters a mostly white, male and under 30 years old. Do you know what a trade is by any chance? People in trades build the buildings you live in, the roads you drive on and the infrastructure of America. Did you not know this? Do you think someone, say like my brother or my mom, having a graduate degree in business and psychology, they are contributing to building of America? Gtfoh! Trump supporters are not in trailer parks. Some are, but so are some of Bernies supporters. Are you saying America is a giant trailer park? I have nothing against Democratic socialism, for other countries. I do not like bernies plan. Oh, well. Get over it! This is a Trump thread. Do you have any productive input about Trump, or just pushing the Bernie agenda? We already went over this, Bernie will not win, period. No chance. So move on. This is about Trump vs hillary. As for the career I went to school for, I went for criminal justice. I switched to computer science. I realized I did not like either so I made my own life. My brother has 300k of student loan debt. He probably makes around 70k, he is a financial analysist for a large bank. His student loan payments are about 800 a month. As for his fiancee, she went for behavior health. Makes nothing. 40k a year. Forced to go into more debt by going back to college because she can't make more than that in her industry. (that was with a masters from Pittsburg, if you drive there, my brother is on the massive college billboard) So now shes in more debt to make another 10k a year, which she'll be paying off until she's in her 50s. Same with my brother. So subtract 10k a year right off the bat for 30 years of your pay check. Not worth it. If college were free (I do like that idea from Bernie, if he can make it work, I'd support it)


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Oh, that was funny. Every time I watch that it is really really funny. LOLOLOLOL TRUMP!


I know, right? It's funny because it's true


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> When the hell did I ever say he was going to take my money? Also, no you did not prove me wrong. Bernies supporters a mostly white, male and under 30 years old. Do you know what a trade is by any chance? People in trades build the buildings you live in, the roads you drive on and the infrastructure of America. Did you not know this? Do you think someone, say like my brother or my mom, having a graduate degree in business and psychology, they are contributing to building of America? Gtfoh! Trump supporters are not in trailer parks. Some are, but so are some of Bernies supporters. Are you saying America is a giant trailer park? I have nothing against Democratic socialism, for other countries. I do not like bernies plan. Oh, well. Get over it! This is a Trump thread. Do you have any productive input about Trump, or just pushing the Bernie agenda? We already went over this, Bernie will not win, period. No chance. So move on. This is about Trump vs hillary.


Since when was road construction a trade? Lol!

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/13/upshot/the-geography-of-trumpism.html

Just read it.

And yes, your brother or mom with their graduate degrees in business and psychology are helping build America because we've moved past manufacturing.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> When the hell did I ever say he was going to take my money? Also, no you did not prove me wrong. Bernies supporters a mostly white, male and under 30 years old. Do you know what a trade is by any chance? People in trades build the buildings you live in, the roads you drive on and the infrastructure of America. Did you not know this? Do you think someone, say like my brother or my mom, having a graduate degree in business and psychology, they are contributing to building of America? Gtfoh! Trump supporters are not in trailer parks. Some are, but so are some of Bernies supporters. Are you saying America is a giant trailer park? I have nothing against Democratic socialism, for other countries. I do not like bernies plan. Oh, well. Get over it! This is a Trump thread. Do you have any productive input about Trump, or just pushing the Bernie agenda? We already went over this, Bernie will not win, period. No chance. So move on. This is about Trump vs hillary.


 I'm telling you man not a chance on these guys they are over here to troll I haven't posted shit on Bernie's thread I go over their for a laugh once in a great while. I'm not hateful enough to call them all racist scum bigots. Doesn't make much sense to me only start an argument..................


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 16, 2016)

hey im a mexican with a plan to fuck shit up you guys better watch out and ive got more than one green card


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Since when was road construction a trade? Lol!
> 
> .


I personally know people that build roads as a trade? Where the fuck have you been? TRUMP!


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 a wall won't stop the more than 50% of illegals that got here with a visa
> 
> 2 show me a 20 foot wall and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder
> 
> 3 it would be cheaper to fix the immigration system


haha absolutely right


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> hey im a mexican with a plan to fuck shit up you guys better watch out and ive got more than one green card


Ahh shit and you shoot a gun sideways. Not really worried bit more than one green card that's cool know how to read a speed square.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Ahh base amusement he is lower than you and provides entertainment.


Not that. Rather some things are plainly wrong and grotesque. His thinking is that way. Your's isnt much different.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> haha absolutely right


Ain't a mine field anyone can run through.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> hey im a mexican


Is that why you are only 4 feet tall?


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 16, 2016)

h


Cezarkush said:


> Ahh shit and you shoot a gun sideways. Not really worried bit more than one green card that's cool know how to read a speed square.


haha


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Not that. Rather some things are plainly wrong and grotesque. His thinking is that way. Your's isnt much different.


Not that you're a open-minded softie firmly against any micro aggressions


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Now if I went into a trade, say like my cousin, doing under water welding.. Or like my grandfather who was a line man, I'd make 100-200k a year with insane retirement, pension, benefits, the whole 9. My grandfather made 100$ an hr. Worked like 60 hrs a week. Retired in his 50s. Gets about 5k a month being retired. Full benefits. Trades are where the money is. And it builds America.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Is that why you are only 4 feet tall?


Boom Gop exercises that devastating wit. Youre the shit for real for real.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> h
> 
> haha


What about the mine field lol did you mean sneakier griZly sorry I had to feel what it was like to be testicleless or ç4 or uncle bunk for a moment in time


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Not that you're a open-minded softie firmly against any micro aggressions


LOL. Sounds like you have a fantasy life.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Now if I went into a trade, say like my cousin, doing under water welding.. Or like my grandfather who was a line man, I'd make 100-200k a year with insane retirement, pension, benefits, the whole 9. My grandfather made 100$ an hr. Worked like 60 hrs a week. Retired in his 50s. Gets about 5k a month being retired. Full benefits. Trades are where the money is. And it builds America.


Chronic online masturbation...NOT A TRADE yet

Maybe cezar can make that happen for you.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Chronic online masturbation...NOT A TRADE yet
> 
> Maybe cezar can make that happen for you.


So now you're saying I'm gay and dumb stop the hate man. Are all people knuckle draggers in your mind. I accept all people have a dear uncle who is gay he is 72 went through the hate of the 70- today but even he says things have come a long long way. In Iran today they still execute gays but our most forward thinking president just handed them a loaded gun pretty much.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Chronic online masturbation...NOT A TRADE yet
> 
> Maybe cezar can make that happen for you.


You again.. You're in the wrong thread. The hate groups over in the Bernie thread. I also find it funny, you with your profile pic and a user name indicating a nut sack, accusing me of that. The irony


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Chronic online masturbation...NOT A TRADE yet
> 
> Maybe cezar can make that happen for you.


Testicleless will never leave he is paid to troll this thread in hateraid and meth


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Testicleless will never leave he is paid to troll this thread in hateraid and meth


Did meth fuck your understanding of the meaning of hate?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> You again.. You're in the wrong thread. The hate groups over in the Bernie thread. I also find it funny, you with your profile pic and a user name indicating a nut sack, accusing me of that. The irony


Did cezar fuck your understanding of the meaning of the word hate?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

Who do I have besides trolls that have nothing of value to add. You my man are the embodiment of hate and intolerance. Never have I been to a Hillary or Bernie thread to talk shit and chastise people not my style. But I call bullshit and cowardice when I see it and it runs thick and rich in your veins.,.........


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Testicleless will never leave he is paid to troll this thread in hateraid and meth


He is the only person on this site I have on ignore right now, and I don't plan to take him off anytime soon.
Every post is an insult, and you're right, he is a troll desperate for attention


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Did cezar fuck your understanding of the meaning of the word hate?


You find Trump hateful. Sum up all Trump supporters as hateful. Come to this thread and spread hate from the first second I posted, constantly trolling. With hate and childish bullshit. Insult everyone for their political position that isn't the same as yours. Yeah, go back to your hateful group and gtfoh. K? Good.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

A man, his sister, and his wife walk into a voting booth to vote for Trump...

...They've both given it a lot of thought.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

And yes. I do believe that. I bet your the type of person that would get a dog if you were jobless, homeless and had no food for it to eat. Slime ball.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Tell me what that is and I'll send you 100$ bill. You have 1 minute


Thank you for your service.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you for your service.


I served but received that out of my brothers sacrifice for this great nation


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh the name calling herc man for such a tolerant man you sure show you colors here. Happy for you bro call me names that's good just don't take off your carpel tunnel wrist band and beat your wife or kids.
> You're a marker bull at best so hopefully no kids


Seriously, he seems like the type of person that if he made dinner and his kid didn't want the broccoli he loves so much, he'd punch them in the eye.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> I served but received that out of my brothers sacrifice for this great nation


Damn bro, sorry for your loss! My condolences!


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Seriously, he seems like the type of person that if he made dinner and his kid didn't want the broccoli he loves so much, he'd punch them in the eye.


He has and he'll do it again


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn bro, sorry for your loss! My condolences!


When a man can die doing something he truly has passion for and belief in it is no death at all but a promotion. I'll see him again I'm sure of it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

kelly4 said:


> Here, dig in.
> View attachment 3633642


Your girl would be upset you posted her picture on here, dont let her find out!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

The 112 member rules committee of the RNC will meet at the beginning of this summers Republican convention. The rules of the convention are always revised & set prior to voting. They are hinting that the public vote won't be the determining factor, they won't be braking the rules, they will change them before the convention starts. Big money republicans don't want Trump & will play dirty if necessary...this convention will be a hoot


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, OK, Trump supporters aren't racist. or bigoted or even prejudiced. As you say. It hardly matters. What Trump supporters -- virtually all of them white and on the low end of the wage scale -- what they want is a return to their days of entitled white men.
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/cover_story/2016/03/how_donald_trump_happened_racism_against_barack_obama.html
> 
> *How Trump Happened*
> ...


What racial hierarchy? Yous guys are delusional!!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The 112 member rules committee of the RNC will meet at the beginning of this summers Republican convention. The rules of the convention are always revised & set prior to voting. They are hinting that the public vote won't be the determining factor, they won't be braking the rules, they will change them before the convention starts. Big money republicans don't want Trump & will play dirty if necessary...this convention will be a hoot


You are referring to a brokered convention, which comes after the contested convention; if necessary (but it won't be)


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You are referring to a brokered convention, which comes after the contested convention; if necessary (but it won't be)


No, a senior RNC member was interviewed today and said there are a lot of miss conceptions about it & he stated "The Party decides who their nomination is". It is not necessarly the public vote & the rules are left very loose for this very reason....


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What racial hierarchy? Yous guys are delusional!!


coming from a low income white guy just starting his business, you are exactly the person who benefits from the advantage or lack of disadvantages if you prefer from being born white.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No, a senior RNC member was interviewed today and said there are a lot of miss conceptions about it & he stated "The Party decides who their nomination is". It is not necessarly the public vote & the rules are left very loose for this very reason....


citation? Not doubting but would like to learn more.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No, a senior RNC member was interviewed today and said there are a lot of miss conceptions about it & he stated "The Party decides who their nomination is". It is not necessarly the public vote & the rules are left very loose for this very reason....


Yes. I'm well aware of his comments, and the power he holds within the GOP establishment. It's a good sign.
It means Trump's campaign has been very successful.

"First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win"


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

[email protected] @AlphaPhase 


Yo lovebirds, hotel motel time.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> citation? Not doubting but would like to learn more.


I heard it on the radio.....


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Not if you cut spending genius. Oh but wait you need the government to take care of you


exactly balance tax cuts with spending cuts is how it should be done. Where is Trump going to cut? Republicans love them some tax cuts but have not yet balanced them with spending cuts. Every tax cut since Ronnie's in '82 caused ballooning deficits with corporate GOP pigs at the trough. Never in the whole time has a Republican overseen declining deficit much less balanced the budget. All that conservative ideology about fiscal discipline was only ever seen when a Democratic president was in office. Clinton and Obama have cut deficits. Never saw one from a Republican administration. So, I call bullshit on you, Cezar. Trump's plan is more of the same. Give me a fiscally disciplined Democratic administration any time.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Yes. I'm well aware of his comments, and the power he holds within the GOP establishment. It's a good sign.
> It means Trump's campaign has been very successful.
> 
> "First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win"


What the fuck could be richer than quoting Ghandhi to lionize the small minded louse you endorse.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Did you forget, I'm black, native American and Italian? You really made me decide NOT to vote for Bernie Sanders.


Lol, nice try.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

Mitt Romney PAC runs commercial against Trump to help push voters toward Hillary


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Seriously, he seems like the type of person that if he made dinner and his kid didn't want the broccoli he loves so much, he'd punch them in the eye.


Im the type of person who, if you told me that how many children I may have is dependent upon my salary, would try to have a baby with your skull.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's true tard-dog. Sad, but true. I suspect he will come under fire and walk the statement back soon...


I wasn't doubting. Unlike you I'm always willing to learn something new, even if it's about a fucked up GOP convention.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 16, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Mitt Romney PAC runs commercial against Trump to help push voters toward Hillary


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> exactly balance tax cuts with spending cuts is how it should be done. Where is Trump going to cut? Republicans love them some tax cuts but have not yet balanced them with spending cuts. Every tax cut since Ronnie's in '82 caused ballooning deficits with corporate GOP pigs at the trough. Never in the whole time has a Republican overseen declining deficit much less balanced the budget. All that conservative ideology about fiscal discipline was only ever seen when a Democratic president was in office. Clinton and Obama have cut deficits. Never saw one from a Republican administration. So, I call bullshit on you, Cezar. Trump's plan is more of the same. Give me a fiscally disciplined Democratic administration any time.


As far as I can find, cuts to the epa. I hope not. He wont get my vote if he cuts the epa. Also, some would come from benefits, not citizen benefits, but cutting illegals benefits. Also, the education department. Can't find much more, he hasn't really said much about where he will make the cuts, other than that.. Hmm.. He did say billions are lost due to incompetence, theft, losses. But I don't think that will cut it. I'm going to be following this closely. If he cuts epa, I'm out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Im the type of person who, if you told me that how many children I may have is dependent upon my salary, would try to have a baby with your skull.


I know. You're irresponsible and selfish and criminally negligent. You would have your own baby starve due to lack of money you didn't have when you had it and make it wear the same diaper for weeks. I've see your type around. The same people that get punched in the face at Trump rallies. Was that you talking shit at one of his rallies? It was, wasn't it! I really hope you don't have kids, and if you do, I'm sure they'll give you the biggest peice of shit dad award soon. Congratulations! Gotta block ya now though, it was a fun bickering session!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> As far as I can find, cuts to the epa. I hope not. He wont get my vote if he cuts the epa. Also, some would come from benefits, not citizen benefits, but cutting illegals benefits. Also, the education department. Can't find much more, he hasn't really said much about where he will make the cuts, other than that.. Hmm.. He did say billions are lost due to incompetence, theft, losses. But I don't think that will cut it. I'm going to be following this closely. If he cuts epa, I'm out.


Thanks for looking at this. It was not expected, frankly. We had a governor in Oregon who said he'd refuse to sign off on tax cuts until he saw "whose ox was going to get gored". Of course this is why tax cuts are so popular without spending cuts.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> As far as I can find, cuts to the epa. I hope not. He wont get my vote if he cuts the epa. Also, some would come from benefits, not citizen benefits, but cutting illegals benefits. Also, the education department. Can't find much more, he hasn't really said much about where he will make the cuts, other than that.. Hmm.. He did say billions are lost due to incompetence, theft, losses. But I don't think that will cut it. I'm going to be following this closely. If he cuts epa, I'm out.


Illegals don't get benefits. Time and time again this Republican lie has been proven a myth.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> coming from a low income white guy just starting his business, you are exactly the person who benefits from the advantage or lack of disadvantages if you prefer from being born white.


I work my ass off. I am not sure that you could show me this advantage. You are successful if you work hard in life. You have to work at a job but also on yourself in improving your abilities. 

I am not making a living off the backs of minorities. Wake up, we are in the 21st century!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Illegals don't get benefits. Time and time again this Republican lie has been proven a myth.


Benefits as in anchor babies, hospital visits etc.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3633961
> 
> Lol, Cezar I dont give a fuck where you been. Youre an asshole. You've been getting mocked and fucked with by anyone with a backbone where ever you go. Is that why you feel i "hate" you? Ouch you got daddy issues.


Ahhh son don't worry I've been all over the world and came out alive. Yours is the life of be worried about I truly do have love for you man you are my brother in this thing we call life


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Benefits as in anchor babies, hospital visits etc.


"Anchor babies" are US citizens as well. Just because their parents are from a different country they don't get hospital visits?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No, a senior RNC member was interviewed today and said there are a lot of miss conceptions about it & he stated "The Party decides who their nomination is". It is not necessarly the public vote & the rules are left very loose for this very reason....


No you hit the nail on the head he did say that and that will lead to Hillary because she stole it from bernie


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> "Anchor babies" are US citizens as well. Just because their parents are from a different country they don't get hospital visits?


They are born here, but you have to realize, many illegals come here just to have kids here. That adds up to a lot of money. Imagine if a million illegals rushed to another country every year, half had kids, that's 1.5 million people added to the population with an extra 500k getting benefits. Not saying it's right I'm saying it's a lot of extra money being spent. All illegals can get er visits, I was not saying just their kids. I am saying their illegal parents. Which the hospital won't get paid back. That cost money. And that is in itself a benefit.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I work my ass off. I am not sure that you could show me this advantage. You are successful if you work hard in life. You have to work at a job but also on yourself in improving your abilities.
> 
> I am not making a living off the backs of minorities. Wake up, we are in the 21st century!!!


No you are privileged because you are only successful because you're white


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> No you hit the nail on the head he did say that and that will lead to Hillary because she stole it from bernie


Hillary will get the dem nomination..


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> They are born here, but you have to realize, many illegals come here just to have kids here. That adds up to a lot of money. Imagine if a million illegals rushed to another country every year, half had kids, that's 1.5 million people added to the population with an extra 500k getting benefits. Not saying it's right I'm saying it's a lot of extra money being spent. All illegals can get er visits, I was not saying just their kids. I am saying their illegal parents. Which the hospital won't get paid back. That cost money. And that is in itself a benefit.


No social security will always be there my fairy tells me so


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hillary will get the dem nomination..


Yeah one left a few behind to die in libya last I heard


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> They are born here, but you have to realize, many illegals come here just to have kids here. That adds up to a lot of money. Imagine if a million illegals rushed to another country every year, half had kids, that's 1.5 million people added to the population with an extra 500k getting benefits. Not saying it's right I'm saying it's a lot of extra money being spent. All illegals can get er visits, I was not saying just their kids. I am saying their illegal parents. Which the hospital won't get paid back. That cost money. And that is in itself a benefit.


And this is where the uber-rich want to cut?.....health care of the poor......really?....do you even have a heart?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Yeah one left a few behind to die in libya last I heard


Hillary didn't cause Libya...


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hillary didn't cause Libya...


She authorized it no congressional authority to bomb


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> And this is where the uber-rich want to cut?.....health care of the poor......really?....do you even have a heart?


I didn't say I agreed with this, I actually don't agree with any of the cuts. I'm explaining what I meant by benefits and what where Trump will cut the meat, per say. I hadn't known he released the info on this until today. Kind of throws a wrench in to the mix. I've been playing Devils advocate for him, giving the benefit of the doubt, and alot of things I do agree with, but there's alot I do not agree with. I think this year I'll be holding my vote, I'm not happy with any of the candidates as it stands right now. Maybe we can have independent potus before I die, we'll see.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

And she dropped bombs


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> She authorized it no congressional authority to bomb


fog of war bro....you should have seen what went on in Vietnam....


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> fog of war bro....you should have seen what went on in Vietnam....


My dad did and I cannot thank you enough for your service he doesn't talk about it and I don't talk about mine


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I work my ass off. I am not sure that you could show me this advantage. You are successful if you work hard in life. You have to work at a job but also on yourself in improving your abilities.
> 
> I am not making a living off the backs of minorities. Wake up, we are in the 21st century!!!


Of course you are working your ass off. Its hard getting a business off the ground and I hope you make it. 

For one moment imagine starting your business in a society with 20%-30% of people that just didn't like your kind and did things like deny you a loan or fucked you around over licenses. Not to mention people that didn't want your kind to be seen around the building. And a smaller percentage that either feared you or thought you were a criminal just because of who your parents were. You'd still go out and give it your all but it makes it harder all the same.

Its hard enough for you to start a business but minorities face a head wind that you don't. I'm not taking away anything from you. Except that you don't even acknowledge you don't face a certain disadvantage because of your skin color. By not acknowledging that this even happens, you give every appearance of entitlement.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 16, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Illegals don't get benefits. Time and time again this Republican lie has been proven a myth.


They can apply for government aid given to their anchor babies, and then live off hard earned tax payer dollars from American citizens. They also receive health care


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> They can apply for government aid given to their anchor babies, and then live off hard earned* tax payer* *dollars from* *American citizens*. They also receive health care


at least the ones with a heart....


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> And this is where the uber-rich want to cut?.....health care of the poor......really?....do you even have a heart?[/QUOT
> Not at all we should raise them up to the middle class that would be ideal


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I work my ass off. I am not sure that you could show me this advantage. You are successful if you work hard in life.


Then why aren't you more successful?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Of course you are working your ass off. Its hard getting a business off the ground and I hope you make it.
> 
> For one moment imagine starting your business in a society with 20%-30% of people that just didn't like your kind and did things like deny you a loan or fucked you around over licenses. Not to mention people that didn't want your kind to be seen around the building. And a smaller percentage that either feared you or thought you were a criminal just because of who your parents were. You'd still go out and give it your all but it makes it harder all the same.
> 
> Its hard enough for you to start a business but minorities face a head wind that you don't. I'm not taking away anything from you. Except that you don't even acknowledge you don't face a certain disadvantage because of your skin color. By not acknowledging that this even happens, you give every appearance of entitlement.


You're one of the few that will give the man props


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> You're one of the few that will give the man props


People should always respect hard work


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2016)

OK, I just dug this up. This is the exact way illegal immigrants can get benefits. It's similar to what I thought but also a little different, and I guess some can get benefits. I don't know 

First, fraud and administrative errors allow some number of illegal immigrants to collect benefits.21 Second, illegal immigrants can live with adult green card holders or U.S. citizens who can use these programs. Third, in the case of Medicaid, pregnant women illegally in the country can sometimes be enrolled in the program. Fourth, there is the Emergency Medicaid program that covers predominately illegal immigrants.22 Finally, it must be remembered that illegal immigrant households without children accessing these programs comprise only 14 percent of all illegal households receiving welfare benefits.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> They can apply for government aid given to their anchor babies, and then live off hard earned tax payer dollars from American citizens. They also receive health care


Thats the american spirit!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> She authorized it no congressional authority to bomb


Pull that benghazi toy outta your booty. Its making you chafe


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I know. You're irresponsible and selfish and criminally negligent. You would have your own baby starve due to lack of money you didn't have when you had it and make it wear the same diaper for weeks. I've see your type around. The same people that get punched in the face at Trump rallies. Was that you talking shit at one of his rallies? It was, wasn't it! I really hope you don't have kids, and if you do, I'm sure they'll give you the biggest peice of shit dad award soon. Congratulations! Gotta block ya now though, it was a fun bickering session!


Hysterical nellie, take your meds.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Pull that benghazi toy outta your booty. Its making you chafe


Didn't say anything about Benghazi. I was talking about the air strikes that happened. Way to be prejudiced to my meaning


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


>


Thats a pretty stupid video. The one with Hillary barking like a dog is much better. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

Trump is crushing it!


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Your girl would be upset you posted her picture on here, dont let her find out!


Great comeback...for a 12 year old.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tweet from a trump supporter: "Note to MoveOn anti-free speech thugs: Our side has guns, tens of millions of them. Behave yourselves."


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> Im sure your disapproval breaks her heart...


That's the one Donald wants to "date" right? I can understand that (if I was into incest)
Go Trump!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> New poll shows Trump doesn't even need to campaign in Nevada. He has 45% support, followed by Rubio with 19%
> The question isn't will Trump win, but by how much.
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/269662-trump-up-big-in-nevada-poll


45% support from a bunch of Republican assholes. So what?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


>


Which explains why Republican leaders actually love immigrants. They just provide lip service to their broke ass constituents to pacify them. They make billions off of cheap immigrant labor, and trust me, they care much more about those billions than they care about you.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Which explains why Republican leaders actually love immigrants. They just provide lip service to their broke ass constituents to pacify them. They make billions off of cheap immigrant labor, and trust me, they care much more about those billions than they care about you.


It's on both sides of the coin more wealth has went to the top then the bottom in the last 10 yrs. Funny only the Republican side wants to do anything about it Tip guaranteed Reagan border security after the last amnesty never happened


----------



## AKDrifter (Mar 17, 2016)

The media is trying as hard as possible to derail Trump, it is so blatantly obvious. You can see the sneer on their faces as they report. Any time Trump says anything there is some out of context sound bite that is in the news headlines. He is playing the media like a fiddle, he takes every controversial headline thrown at him and uses it to his advantage...it sure isn't hurting him too bad, his numbers keep proving that.

I think its funny to watch as he manipulates the media, do you really think he is racist? The KKK thing with David Duke , lets see I'll denounce the KKK after the deep south votes lol Honestly did people not see this. He acted as if he never heard of the KKK, come on now... 

Hillary was much tighter with the good ole boys than Trump ever will be, read up on her. Yet somehow she wrapped up he black vote...crazy.

"Lets secure the boarder", thats racist! give me a fucking break. From NY, Boston, or Seattle that may seem crazy but spend some time in south TX and see if you think the border may need to be tightened up a bit. I don't know about a wall, but right now you me and every other American is paying for border patrol to not do shit, so maybe something should be done. Everything he said was aimed at ILLEGAL immigrants, at no time did I pull from his words that he hates Mexicans.
I think people are really reaching for something to prove he's racist or bad, like many here it is the easiest argument to make, and hard to disprove. The second anyone disagrees about anything being discussed, the race card is thrown. usually its pure bullshit.

Its going to come down to Trump v Hillary , when it is down to those two and they are in full on competition and the dirt on both candidates is being aired full time Hillary will loose many more voters. Half of the republicans hate trump because he is not conservative, the most democratic republican in the race, hahaa yep it will be interesting because he IS pulling dem voters. I think many Bernie supporters are behind him, for no other reason than they won't vote for Hillary, so where are they going? Also they will be fresh out of Trump dirt by then as they have been throwing everything they can at him already (his own party lol). The warm up for exposing Hillary has only begun, Bernie is being very gentle. The polls show a close race between Hillary and Trump, with her winning, but I think she will be dropping enough voters to make that race very close, or go the other way. 

I have said it before, I hope someone else shows up as a voting option. I will never vote for Hillary, so I hope I get a better option than Trump, even though it is quite entertaining to watch him terrorize the political machine.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Funny only the Republican side wants to do anything about it Tip guaranteed Reagan border security after the last amnesty never happened


But they don't. Again, they're providing lip service. Much like the "presumptive" nominee for the Republican party. He talks about bringing jobs back, but the reality of his own business practices tell a completely different story. Not to mention that he's on the record saying that American wages are too high, but keep believing his bullshit.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You mean like the way that I keep calling you dumb?


 No, I don`t take internet personally. Who would go out to the Nation and announce they are racist ? Do you think someone running around the country spreading racism, hate, and violence, is the first choice of strategy to win an election ?

You should be able to answer those, they don`t ask for examples.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


>


Thats funny, LOL. When I look at the faces of liberals on TV you would think the world was going to end soon. What makes it so funny is they ran out of stuff to attack Trump with so they all decided to just go ahead and destroy what was left of their integrity and careers. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I think he's the man that will build the wall to secure the border. I think it's a great idea. Many Mexicans are against it, but why? So they can't commit crimes and escape to mexico? So drugs can't easily be transported? Fuck all that, secure it from terrorist. You really don't have to justify building a wall. The fact that there is so much controversy over this wall just goes to show that we have a bigger problem than we realize.


Hey MrstickyScissors, You started a monster thread. I thought the very first post was worthy of a repost so here is a bump! for TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No, I don`t take internet personally. Who would go out to the Nation and announce they are racist ? Do you think someone running around the country spreading racism, hate, and violence, is the first choice of strategy to win an election ?
> 
> You should be able to answer those, they don`t ask for examples.


To a certain percentage of the population? Absolutely. But that's precisely why he won't win. That percentage isn't large enough. You can continue to defend his abhorrent behavior all you want to. Have you ever wondered how far Obama would have gotten had he acted like this, you know, not racist and all?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> The media is trying as hard as possible to derail Trump, it is so blatantly obvious. You can see the sneer on their faces as they report. Any time Trump says anything there is some out of context sound bite that is in the news headlines. He is playing the media like a fiddle, he takes every controversial headline thrown at him and uses it to his advantage...it sure isn't hurting him too bad, his numbers keep proving that.
> 
> I think its funny to watch as he manipulates the media, do you really think he is racist? The KKK thing with David Duke , lets see I'll denounce the KKK after the deep south votes lol Honestly did people not see this. He acted as if he never heard of the KKK, come on now...
> 
> ...


why do you think his own party wants him dead?....


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> To a certain percentage of the population? Absolutely. But that's precisely why he won't win. That percentage isn't large enough. You can continue to defend his abhorrent behavior all you want to. Have you ever wondered how far Obama would have gotten had he acted like this, you know, not racist and all?



That`s just it though, Obama was the same ole, here`s who, listen to the campaign promises, but these are your choices. With selected candidates, you and I are powerless.

Donald is not a selected or welcome candidate. You see all the shock from the shocker, Both Parties crying fowl and all Trump did was say,...Here`s our choice for you to run against. This year will be from two Parties but one will not be their choice.

You`ve never had it that way before.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Which explains why Republican leaders actually love immigrants. They just provide lip service to their broke ass constituents to pacify them. They make billions off of cheap immigrant labor, and trust me, they care much more about those billions than they care about you.


Had the same convo last week, agreed 100%.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

And that is what I think scares you Mr. politically connected rich guy with no crab grass or oil stains in the street like me.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> why do you think his own party wants him dead?....


Hey doublejj, Do you still think Hillary has a slam dunk? Bark Bark, Ruff Ruff, LOL That was so friggen funny. It was so funny the liberals should feel good about russia not liking it. TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

Hillary, Fighting for us,.....so was General Custer.......ellipses.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> why do you think his own party wants him dead?....



Because he wrecked the place, took over as an uninvited guest. Republicans offered Donald a Deal, Donald held the leverage.

You forget things too easily.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> And that is what I think scares you Mr. politically connected rich guy with no crab grass or oil stains in the street like me.


My life won't change much, no matter who's in office. And I'm not rich. My ends meet though.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 17, 2016)

I want Cruz in the general. 
Either way. Republicans will lose by a large margin. Trump or No Trump


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I want Cruz in the general.
> Either way. Republicans will lose by a large margin. Trump or No Trump


I bet you do want Cruz but it will be TRUMP by a land slide. imo TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> I served but received that out of my brothers sacrifice for this great nation


One less racist. Hopefully he was shot in the area of the chest that is supposed to contain a heart. Which obviously your bloodline obviously lacks.

Oh, and your tiny penis is tiny.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> She authorized it no congressional authority to bomb





Cezarkush said:


> And she dropped bombs


You and Trump fuck little asian boys.

See, I can make outlandish claims as well. Claims that have no bearing on reality. Or maybe you do fuck little asian boys.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I can't help but notice a big change in you. Just last week you pulled your dick out of the cops ass and now it seems you are mentally excepting the fact that Trump might win. Are you feeling alright? TRUMP!


No change at all, my man. I was just responding to the idea of me being "fearful" of that clown winning, which is preposterous.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I bet you do want Cruz but it will be TRUMP by a land slide. imo TRUMP!


Cruz's political career will be over. 
Trump never had one to lose. Until now


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2016)

Trump is a racist & a bigot. To vote for trump I would have to look past that....& I can't. He made it an easy decision for me.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump is a racist & a bigot. To vote for trump I would have to look past that....& I can't. He made it an easy decision for me.


I agree. I'm all for change and getting rid of the same shitty politicians. But I can't do that in good conscience knowing what type of person Donald Trump is. None of his fiscal policies are the least bit conservative. And the wall building idea is just fucking retarded. But all that I can look past. What I can't look past is his clear hatred toward people who ain't like him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Yeah one left a few behind to die in libya last I heard



"she authorized bombing" did you suck that info out of rush's hairy man teat?
Cmon bro your sucking it...or was it the benghazi toy


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> They can apply for government aid given to their anchor babies, and then live off hard earned tax payer dollars from American citizens. They also receive health care


Your worries based on racism and bigotry and most of all grotesque ignorance are a fart in a hurricane next to the actual issues of the American citizens and toxic behavior of the GOP.

Your "concerns" are just more phony BS to disguise your ignorance and fear of irrelevance.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I can't help but notice a big change in you. Just last week you pulled your dick out of the cops ass and now it seems you are mentally excepting the fact that Trump might win. Are you feeling alright? TRUMP!




take a moment to not embarrass yourself by misusing a basic word (accepting) before getting into anal sex narratives. Fucking simple POS.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> My life won't change much, no matter who's in office. And I'm not rich. My ends meet though.


 So why do you wish more of the same for guys with oil stained streets ? Raise the pen, make the mark. or, Put you approval for the Governments offering.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So why do you wish more of the same for guys with oil stained streets ? Raise the pen, make the mark. or, Put you approval for the Governments offering.


Because "more of the same" are my only choices.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Because "more of the same" are my only choices.



Only a true devoted Democrat with restrictions on him would say something like that.

See now I can at least say I gave the new guy a shot at it.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Only a true devoted Democrat with restrictions on him would say something like that.


What does that even mean?



OddBall1st said:


> See now I can at least say I gave the new guy a shot at it.


We did give a Republican a shot, 3 times in the past 30 years. All three fucked up the country miserably.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 17, 2016)

Weird fucking political landscape out there!
Trump 2016. It would be the most entertaining and it wouldnt be the hildebeast.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

see4 said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> 
> We did give a Republican a shot, 3 times in the past 30 years. All three fucked up the country miserably.


 You gave career politicians a shot three times. my man, Trump wrecked them and is now standing in for them as the new guy with no career history to blame him for.

Big difference. no, total difference. wait,..... a different, different......ellipses.

Hillary/Sanders, same ole no diff.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You gave career politicians a shot three times. my man, Trump wrecked them and is now standing in for them as the new guy with no career history to blame him for.
> 
> Big difference. no, total difference. wait,..... a different, different......ellipses.
> 
> Hillary/Sanders, same ole no diff.


Sounds like your only requirement is that a person not be a career politician. Makes me wish that I'd run.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You gave career politicians a shot three times. my man, Trump wrecked them and is now standing in for them as the new guy with no career history to blame him for.
> 
> Big difference. no, total difference. wait,..... a different, different......ellipses.
> 
> Hillary/Sanders, same ole no diff.


Just to clue you in, maybe you weren't paying attention, I'm not voting for Clinton or Sanders. But I'm certainly not voting for Trump.

Interestingly, you all (Republicans) were crying for 8 years how Obama was wet behind the ears, and didn't have the experience. Now you want someone in office who has absolutely no experience.

You all are like 10 year old girls. You can't make up your mind, are constantly contradicting yourselves, and whine and cry when you don't get your way.

#justsayin


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2016)

see4 said:


> Just to clue you in, maybe you weren't paying attention, I'm not voting for Clinton or Sanders. But I'm certainly not voting for Trump.
> 
> Interestingly, you all (Republicans) were crying for 8 years how Obama was wet behind the ears, and didn't have the experience. Now you want someone in office who has absolutely no experience.
> 
> ...


I was Rand had a better chance.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


>


That is a stretch. Trying to link Trump to the actions of people he doesn't even know. Using an appearance on a wrestling TV show to claim he is violent. I know why you're doing this. It's about him suggesting there may be riots if GOP plays dirty tricks. He doesn't want to see the party split. It's not Trumps fault Republicans like him most. Washington brought this on themselves. He didn't fuck the country up, they did. Speech is only speech, it doesn't dictate policy


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I wish Rand had a better chance.


Low energy


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That is a stretch. Trying to link Trump to the actions of people he doesn't even know. Using an appearance on a wrestling TV show to claim he is violent. I know why you're doing this. It's about him suggesting there may be riots if GOP plays dirty tricks. He doesn't want to see the party split. It's not Trumps fault Republicans like him most. Washington brought this on themselves. He didn't fuck the country up, they did. Speech is only speech, it doesn't dictate policy


Except the culture of his campaign and the rhetoric he spews certainly could be seen to have incited or at least emboldened these guys and they even claimed that's why they did this.

Yeah I agree it's not Trumps fault entirely, he's certainly pandering to it though. The GOP has been setting up these conditions since 2008 and are certainly reaping what they've sowed, but now the rest of the US has to deal with this shit as well.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Low energy


Yeah, I agree, he was never a very good debater, same with his father, Ron, I liked Ron too, but no one took either very seriously, kinda sucks it comes down to the debates really, they need to be center stage to be taken seriously, even if their policies are sound


----------



## fandango (Mar 17, 2016)

Trump will need a VP,so it makes since to elect a playboy bunny to be our new second chair


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Except the culture of his campaign and the rhetoric he spews certainly could be seen to have incited or at least emboldened these guys and they even claimed that's why they did this.
> 
> Yeah I agree it's not Trumps fault entirely, he's certainly pandering to it though. The GOP has been setting up these conditions since 2008 and are certainly reaping what they've sowed, but now the rest of the US has to deal with this shit as well.


The "culture of his campaign and rhetoric" you want to hear is somebody who won't attack Democrats. Another nominee so far to left they sound like Hillary. Somebody like McCain/Romney. In other words, you want somebody who can easily be beaten, without putting up much of a fight.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, I agree, he was never a very good debater, same with his father, Ron, I liked Ron too, but no one took either very seriously, kinda sucks it comes down to the debates really, they need to be center stage to be taken seriously, even if their policies are sound


That's what you get with an optometrist. A lot of doctors lack charisma. Take Ben Carson for example, he's a really good guy, but low energy. My theory is, it has something to do with proper bedside manner becoming a personality trait.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's what you get with an optometrist. A lot of doctors lack charisma. Take Ben Carson for example, he's a really good guy, but low energy. My theory is, it has something to do with proper bedside manner becoming a personality trait.


So true, I could barely hear Carson talking in any of the debates, he's so quiet. Never contributed it to being a doctor but that makes total sense!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's what you get with an optometrist. A lot of doctors lack charisma. Take Ben Carson for example, he's a really good guy, but low energy. My theory is, it has something to do with proper bedside manner becoming a personality trait.


Ben Carson is a lying moron.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Sounds like your only requirement is that a person not be a career politician. Makes me wish that I'd run.


 I`d vote you before Hillary or Sanders but not Trump. He came there first.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> but not Trump. He came there first.


Well that, and I'm black.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

see4 said:


> Just to clue you in, maybe you weren't paying attention, I'm not voting for Clinton or Sanders. But I'm certainly not voting for Trump.
> 
> Interestingly, you all (Republicans) were crying for 8 years how Obama was wet behind the ears, and didn't have the experience. Now you want someone in office who has absolutely no experience.
> 
> ...



Donald has experience managing and making money and will not let anyone pull his strings because he has no strings, it crash and burn or live long and prosper.

It`s all about Democrats on the other side.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Well that, and I'm black.



Barry was black first time and still is.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Ben Carson is a lying moron.


Always got ten toes on a brother, don't you?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Barry was black first time and still is.


I know, I've seen him on television.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Always got ten toes on a brother, don't you?


Even worse. I just found out recently that he could talk.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Ben Carson is a lying moron.


We're talking about politics and politicians, here. We all know that


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey see4 not sure how old you are but when my old man got back from Vietnam and got spit on he had to put one of you peace loving hippies into a window said he looked like a pussy. Shoe fits you thought I'd ask but then again they all looked like draft dodging pussies report my comment too I've already been warned so you cowards quite the wrong opinion any chance you get esad


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

But then


see4 said:


> One less racist. Hopefully he was shot in the area of the chest that is supposed to contain a heart. Which obviously your bloodline obviously lacks.
> 
> Oh, and your tiny penis is tiny.


Keep every vets name out your mouth if you're not ashamed of this post it paints a clear picture of your political world view.
You won't do any lifting but you'll chastise the people that do youre lower than whale shit and that's at the bottom of the sea


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The "culture of his campaign and rhetoric" you want to hear is somebody who won't attack Democrats. Another nominee so far to left they sound like Hillary. Somebody like McCain/Romney. In other words, you want somebody who can easily be beaten, without putting up much of a fight.


Well the concept completely flew over your head or you just didn't want to acknowledge it. McCain was one of the best the GOP fielded, a true Republican and one that I respected until he did a 180 on torture. Romney was an actual challenge, very well spoken. The GOP could and could have done better had they not gone down this path in 2008-2012.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Trump is a classical narcissist. Bad too. Several clinical psychologists have publicly stated hes textbook. One well respected Dr. said he is so classic that he uses video clips of Trump speeches in his workshops. Another said Trump has such a classical behavior disorder that if he couldnt use Trump as an example he would have to hire actors. These are politically non affiliated professionals in the field of the mind and its disorders. In one online article a group of think tank professionals said his personality disorder could be disastrous for a democracy with this man and his disorder in power. You people need to wake up. This is dangerous. Yet another professional in the field said hes far more interested in the collective mind set of the people that support Trump. My prediction.....this nut will pull something really stupid within the first 6 months of the Presidency and will be immediately impeached by a not exactly Trump friendly Congress. Watch!!!


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Trump is a classical narcissist. Bad too. Several clinical psychologists have publicly stated hes textbook. One well respected Dr. said he is so classic that he uses video clips of Trump speeches in his workshops. Another said Trump has such a classical behavior disorder that if he couldnt use Trump as an example he would have to hire actors. These are politically non affiliated professionals in the field of the mind and its disorders. In one online article a group of think tank professionals said his personality disorder could be disastrous for a democracy with this man and his disorder in power. You people need to wake up. This is dangerous. Yet another professional in the field said hes far more interested in the collective mind set of the people that support Trump. My prediction.....this nut will pull something really stupid within the first 6 months of the Presidency and will immediately impeached by. a not exactly Trump friendly Congress. Watch!!!


In the field of academics where theories work that would never ever work in the real world that's why in their heads socialism works


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Trump is a classical narcissist. Bad too. Several clinical psychologists have publicly stated hes textbook. One well respected Dr. said he is so classic that he uses video clips of Trump speeches in his workshops. Another said Trump has such a classical behavior disorder that if he couldnt use Trump as an example he would have to hire actors. These are politically non affiliated professionals in the field of the mind and its disorders. In one online article a group of think tank professionals said his personality disorder could be disastrous for a democracy with this man and his disorder in power. You people need to wake up. This is dangerous. Yet another professional in the field said hes far more interested in the collective mind set of the people that support Trump. My prediction.....this nut will pull something really stupid within the first 6 months of the Presidency and will be immediately impeached by a not exactly Trump friendly Congress. Watch!!!


So now we are chopping it up to a mental disorder? Coming up next, we will see a panel of experts agreeing that Trump is clinically insane. It never ends.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> take a moment to not embarrass yourself by misusing a basic word (accepting) before getting into anal sex narratives. Fucking simple POS.


There is one thing for sure and that is I am not embarrassed at all. Fuck, I am happy as hell right now. TRUMP!


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Uh....yes we are most definitely "chopping it up to a mental disorder". For sure. Look it up yourself. Your blind if you think other wise. Hes not all together upstairs man.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

One thing is for sure.....how easily you all are buffaloed into Trumps speeches.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

If he ever gets elected to the Presidency and it either becomes a cluster f#### or business as usual will you at least admit he wasnt what yoh thought he would be?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Uh....yes we are most definitely "chopping it up to a mental disorder". For sure. Look it up yourself. Your blind if you think other wise. Hes not all together upstairs man.


What are you talking about?


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> In the field of academics where theories work that would never ever work in the real world that's why in their heads socialism works


Where in the fuck does socialism play into this? Wow. I know one thing. It may not happen during a Trump Presidency but future potential presidents will see how easy it is to portray themselves as an "outsider"....give the right speeches with all the right words to play on emotions to fire you sheep up...to turn this country into a dictatorship. And the might use the Trump ascendancy as a blueprint. Do any of you know anything about history? European history?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Well the concept completely flew over your head or you just didn't want to acknowledge it. McCain was one of the best the GOP fielded, a true Republican and one that I respected until he did a 180 on torture. Romney was an actual challenge, very well spoken. The GOP could and could have done better had they not gone down this path in 2008-2012.


No doubt but we are seeing the royals eat their young right now. Which needed to happen for us little guys/small business owners/minority community's


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Uh....yes we are most definitely "chopping it up to a mental disorder". For sure. Look it up yourself. Your blind if you think other wise. Hes not all together upstairs man.


Narcissistic people are not loved by their friends, family, and contractors. Trump is one of the most generous people you could ever meet. If he were a bad person, CNN would have film of disgruntled employees so fast it would make the camera spin. Lord knows they have tried already, but it backfired:


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Narcissistic people are not loved by their friends, family, and contractors. Trump is one of the most generous people you could ever meet. If he were a bad person, CNN would have film of disgruntled employees so fast it would make the camera spin. Lord knows they have tried already, but it backfired:


Huh? So thats narcissism huh? Sorry try again. Wow. Yeah you deserve a Trump. You got to admit....alot of your camp isnt too bright.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Narcissistic people are not loved by their friends, family, and contractors. Trump is one of the most generous people you could ever meet. If he were a bad person, CNN would have film of disgruntled employees so fast it would make the camera spin. Lord knows they have tried already, but it backfired:


His Butler came out in high praise of the man and his character. Can't say the same about how Hillary treats her secret service agents. You could Google it but I'm sure you're too busy grading out punctuation and grammar.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Where in the fuck does socialism play into this? Wow. I know one thing. It may not happen during a Trump Presidency but future potential presidents will see how easy it is to portray themselves as an "outsider"....give the right speeches with all the right words to play on emotions to fire you sheep up...to turn this country into a dictatorship. And the might use the Trump ascendancy as a blueprint. Do any of you know anything about history? European history?


Go troll somewhere else us small minded folk can't understand the humgeonous words


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hillary may not have a mental problem but shes a liar and a whack in her own right. Shes just as bad in a different sneaky backstabbing kind of way. God help us all.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

You ain't for Trump cool go somewhere like an anti Trump thread or start one be a go getter you could be a moderator in no time if you start that golden goose


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Hillary may not have a mental problem but shes a liar and a whack in her own right. Shes just as bad in a different sneaky backstabbing kind of way. God help us all.


See we agree that one is a liar pathologic by what I hear and read from her emails


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Name of the thread is Donald Trump. Not pro or anti. You wanna throw down dont you? Trumps people like fist a cuffs. Lol. Iam just having fun. And just getting started. Lets bash Hillary next.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> His Butler came out in high praise of the man and his character. Can't say the same about how Hillary treats her secret service agents. You could Google it but I'm sure you're too busy grading out punctuation and grammar.


Yes, I'm well aware of Hillary's orders to have secret service hide behind drapes when her highness enters the room.
....I'd like to fart,, right in that bitch's face


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Huh? So thats narcissism huh? Sorry try again. Wow. Yeah you deserve a Trump. You got to admit....alot of your camp isnt too bright.


Narcissists only care about one person, and that is not who Trump is. If shit hit the fan, he would protect his family first.

You didn't even watch the video.
It's worth going back for a peak. Whether you are a Trump supporter, or not....


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Name of the thread is Donald Trump. Not pro or anti. You wanna throw down dont you? Trumps people like fist a cuffs. Lol. Iam just having fun. And just getting started. Lets bash Hillary next.


Shit I like fisticuffs used to box love that shit. But hill is a while other bag of skeleton's


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

You didnt google Trumps Narcissism either did you? Its a very good read. Tell ya what padre....lets make a deal.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hillary Rodham Clinton is the douchiest douche that ever douched!!!


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Huh? So thats narcissism huh? Sorry try again. Wow. Yeah you deserve a Trump. You got to admit....alot of your camp isnt too bright.


Bright hell we are bright enough to see the status quo hasn't worked


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

I concur


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

But its scary seeing all of you jump on Trumps bandwagon when he clearly isnt all that together. He wont turn into a dictator (i hope not) because the Pentagon brass isnt onboard....i think. But he is very capable of getting us into a global conflict we will regret. Lets hope he retains at least some of the standard military advisors Presidents surround themselves with when making important decisions.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Didn't he say something to the effect of his supporters would likely riot if the republican party leaders had a contested convention and yanked the nomination from him?


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> But its scary seeing all of you jump on Trumps bandwagon when he clearly isnt all that together. He wont turn into a dictator (i hope not) because the Pentagon brass isnt onboard....i think. But he is very capable of getting us into a global conflict we will regret. Lets hope he retains at least some of the standard military advisors Presidents surround themselves with when making important decisions.


Much rather have a man who can take advice from the smart people he surrounds himself with than a smart man with a tribe of yes men like our current adminstration


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> You didnt google Trumps Narcissism either did you? Its a very good read. Tell ya what padre....lets make a deal.


I don't take Google search orders. That's not how it works.
You post a link to your favorite website, and then I debunk it. 
Bing, bang, boom.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I don't take Google search orders. That's not how it works.
> You post a link to your favorite website, and then I debunk it.
> Bing, bang, boom.


We are arguing with the lowest denominator of the gene pool man


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

See4 hit me up when your in the 303 we can debate


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> We are arguing with the lowest denominator of the gene pool man


I can't figure out if he's GOP, or a Democrat fed up with Democrats...


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

You cant be none of the above?


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thats whats wrong with this country. So quick to put a label on someone. What we need are more people that do not subscribe to the brainwashed political thinking of liberals nor conservatives.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Someone that bashes both sides...someone that calls it out truthfully....you cant quite size up. Put a label on it and box it up. Maybe we need more people not subscribing to any political ideaology? Lord knows the left and the right have gotten us on a fast track to nowhere lately.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You can, but the chances of another Cruz supporter on this website are slim.


You dont get it do you?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Someone that bashes both sides...someone that calls it out truthfully....you cant quite size up. Put a label on it and box it up. Maybe we need more people not subscribing to any political ideaology? Lord knows the left and the right have gotten us on a fast track to nowhere lately.


You sound like a Trump supporter


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I can't figure out if he's GOP, or a Democrat fed up with Democrats...


No not this guy I'm talking the usual suspects


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

400 pages of CHUMP STUPIDITY! 

BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> No not this guy I'm talking the usual suspects


OK, sure. Is @since1991 a Ron Paul Libertarian?


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

3 strikes...Your Out!!!!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

Dammit! My fourth guess would have been Gary Johnson


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Charlie Chaplin for vice president....thats all the clues your getting.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald has experience managing and making money and will not let anyone pull his strings because he has no strings, it crash and burn or live long and prosper.
> 
> It`s all about Democrats on the other side.


President's manage policy, not money. So far, all of Trump's policies, like building a 2000 mile wall, are just silly.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Yeah tough dude right here. Go into a vfw or bar and say that shit try not to get tuned up you piece of motherfuckimg shit I got your number ya troll would to meet up soon talk opinions you're the exact reason free speech is dangerous because in the hands of idiots the dumb get thinned out quick my brother was buried with full military honors and a silver and bronze star his sacrifice guaranteed two other made it home but a selfish cocksucker like yourself doesn't know anything about that.
> 
> Regardless of the war or politics behind it you fight for the man or women to your left and to your right be thankful you comment wasn't in the real world or you would have dental bills out the ass even in front of another vet you're a piece of shit on the grand scale homeboy may God have mercy on your soul


I'll be happy to meet up tough guy. I live in Gilbert Arizona. When you're in town, ping me and I will let you know where I'm at.

You're butt hurt and internet angry because your thin skin. You should follow in your father's and brother's footsteps and not be such a bitch.

My grandfather was retired Army-Air Force Lt Colonel. I served 4 years as a Flight Paramedic. Yet you run your bitch mouth like you were some war hero. You didn't do shit. And you ain't shit.

But again kid, when you're in town here in the Phoenix area, come look me up. I will set you straight.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> There is one thing for sure and that is I am not embarrassed at all. Fuck, I am happy as hell right now. TRUMP!


what's the strain dude?


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> But then
> 
> Keep every vets name out your mouth if you're not ashamed of this post it paints a clear picture of your political world view.
> You won't do any lifting but you'll chastise the people that do youre lower than whale shit and that's at the bottom of the sea


No, it's just that you're a bitch, and I own you. You are butt hurt mad right now, I'm enjoying every second of it.

Now go make me a sandwich, bitch.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!!

Check out this New York support @64% Trump will take NY and that will be it folks. TRUMP WINS!

*Poll: Donald Trump Hits 65 Percent in New York, More than 50 Percent Ahead of Ted Cruz*
1478
11






AP/ Kevin Hagen

by MATTHEW BOYLE17 Mar 2016Washington, DC2,154


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> In the field of academics where theories work that would never ever work in the real world that's why in their heads socialism works


Dumbo you are the last person qualified to comment on academics.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> what's the strain dude?


Some kind of purple bud. A friend of mine picked up the strain from a hippie that worked at the health food store over 10 years ago. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> See4 hit me up when your in the 303 we can debate


If you want me to read something you need to put an "@" symbol in front of my name. Or else it makes you look like a scared little bitch.

Sure thing, next time in Denver, I will ping you. Look for the guy who is 6'4" 240 pounds.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Some kind of purple bud. A friend of mine picked up the strain from a hippie that worked at the health food store over 10 years ago. TRUMP!


They make purple marihuana!! Nooo waay!


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'll be happy to meet up tough guy. I live in Gilbert Arizona. When you're in town, ping me and I will let you know where I'm at.
> 
> You're butt hurt and internet angry because your thin skin. You should follow in your father's and brother's footsteps and not be such a bitch.
> 
> ...


Deeeaaammmmnnnn n shit.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

I feel like were in a gang fight. This is great.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

see4 said:


> If you want me to read something you need to put an "@" symbol in front of my name. Or else it makes you look like a scared little bitch.
> 
> Sure thing, next time in Denver, I will ping you. Look for the guy who is 6'4" 240 pounds.


Next time you're in Northern Colorado, hit me up. I'm always game for some good political conversation over a fat joint of Colorado's finest. I don't even care if we're on opposite sides, although I'd be pretty shocked if that happened!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Narcissistic people are not loved by their friends, family, and contractors. Trump is one of the most generous people you could ever meet. If he were a bad person, CNN would have film of disgruntled employees so fast it would make the camera spin. Lord knows they have tried already, but it backfired:


This is the childlike fantasy of a babbling straight jacketed gullible idiot. 

Not GOP is scary stupid. A crazy needy dim wit searching for a white savior daddy figure


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thats it....my minds made up. Riu fukin rocks. Crips n bloods shit. Lol.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Next time you're in Northern Colorado, hit me up. I'm always game for some good political conversation over a fat joint of Colorado's finest. I don't even care if we're on opposite sides, although I'd be pretty shocked if that happened!


I was up at Estes Park last year. I actually stopped by someone's house on my way up. I'm sure you know who I'm talking about. A mutual buddy.
You up that way? I'm actually thinking about heading back up to CO sometime this year, I need a refill of "supplies".


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Much rather have a man who can take advice from the smart people he surrounds himself with than a smart man with a tribe of yes men like our current adminstration





Trump surrounds himself with smart people? Who allows him to look like a hairy carrot or speak like he's a clueless clown? When the rubber hits the road and Trump is told he's a phony bum clown i hope you lemmings take the manly route and move to Putin land.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I feel like were in a gang fight. This is great.


lol. no gang fight. Cezar is cray-cray butt hurt and wants to be internet tough guy. That's about it.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Deeeaaammmmnnnn n shit.


Right? Reminds me of a school nurse here in town I had a chat with a couple years ago; he had a bunch of hats on the wall behind his desk, so being the kind of guy who asks questions, I expressed my curiosity. 

Interesting hats they were; firefighter, paramedic, airmedic, 'high angle rescue'- that's crawling up the side of skyscrapers to rescue people- and a black FBI helmet he wore in Afghanistan and Iraq as a field medic for black ops. He said he liked his current gig, because he'd been there, done that, had the excitement and he was cool with a slower pace. And he loves kids. 

I pity the poor stupid son of a bitch who tries to start shit in any school in Ft Collins. If it's this guy's school, said sad motherfucker is in deep shit.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

There is gonna be some angry bitches when Trump gets slammed by how most of America views him.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Next time you're in Northern Colorado, hit me up. I'm always game for some good political conversation over a fat joint of Colorado's finest. I don't even care if we're on opposite sides, although I'd be pretty shocked if that happened!


I doubt we are (on opposite sides). I'm a real centrist, as it's defined. I have conservative values, like guns and small government and oversight, and I have liberal values, like civil rights, fair trade/labor, and social programs like SS, Medicare, Military Industrial Complex, etc.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> We are arguing with the lowest denominator of the gene pool man


Bro your posts qualify as pitiable childish nonsense. Legit argument is for adults


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Some kind of purple bud. A friend of mine picked up the strain from a hippie that worked at the health food store over 10 years ago. TRUMP!


fuck, it's like a zombie trance type thing. it makes you say ridiculous things but i believe you are enjoying yourself.

Not to bust your groove but legit reality check. Trumps POTUS odds dropped today. (oddsshark.)


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Much rather have a man who can take advice from the smart people he surrounds himself with than a smart man with a tribe of yes men like our current adminstration


Please do yourself a favor and try to actually learn the facts before yapping the Faux Spews party line; Mr Obama's first defense secretary was a REPUBLICAN. Bob Gates, a republican Bush appointee, was retained by and served almost three years under Mr Obama. That sure as fuck doesn't sound like 'surrounding himself with yes men' to me.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

If we can't trust The Donald with his own personal information, how can we trust him with our nation's secret information? Not even Hillary let Anonymous hack her private servers.





This guy is a shit bag, through and through. There's nothing further to discuss.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2016)

hey @Cezarkush - if you're so for veterans as you claim, why are you supporting Drump?



His "foundation" donated $75,000 to veterans SINCE 2010! That's roughly 0.00000012% of his claimed net worth.

To put it into perspective, I donated between $500 and $2000 to veterans and VA's programs in the past few years, roughly 0.0075% of my net worth.

And see how I used the "@" symbol to gain your attention?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3634814
> View attachment 3634815
> 
> View attachment 3634816
> ...


I disagree. Compost a bag of shit and you get something useful. I rather doubt the same is true of Chump.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> There is gonna be some angry bitches when Trump gets slammed by how most of America views him.
> 
> View attachment 3634811


They talk about how much the Trump Brand is worth. I'm finding it hard to believe that brand will be worth the bedpan it's printed on after this election. Wouldn't it be great, nevermind befitting, if his own narcissistic hubris was also his financial undoing?


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Please do yourself a favor and try to actually learn the facts before yapping the Faux Spews party line; Mr Obama's first defense secretary was a REPUBLICAN. Bob Gates, a republican Bush appointee, was retained by and served almost three years under Mr Obama. That sure as fuck doesn't sound like 'surrounding himself with yes men' to me.


I was gonna say....Obama is surrounded by advisers from all sides of the fence. He has to. The military pentagon brass advisors are the ones that bag up terrorists. He just gives the nod. And thats just military. Hes got a shit load of advisors. Some people need to turn off Flocks News.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

These Trump bums just got shut the fuk down. Like Hells Angels rolled through and burnt thier clubhouse type shit. This is too much. Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I was gonna say....Obama is surrounded by advisers from all sides of the fence. He has to. The military pentagon brass advisors are the ones that bag up terrorists. He just gives the nod. And thats just military. Hes got a shit load of advisors. Some people need to turn off Flocks News.


The president can surround himself with the advisors of his choosing. Telling that it's a republican apologist accusing a democratic president of this, when the adminstration of Bush '43 is the high water mark of 'yes man' thinking. Or wasn't giving Halliburton the keys to the White House not obvious enough for you?

It's time to stop shilling for the strongman. He cares nothing for your rights, wants or needs, only power. Beware, lest you too suffer from his tactics of division and discord.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Where'd they all go? Wow. This is funny as hell. Iam going to bed. Damn this is funny.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!!
> 
> Check out this New York support @64% Trump will take NY and that will be it folks. TRUMP WINS!
> 
> ...


http://www.uspresidentialelectionnews.com/2016-presidential-primary-schedule-calendar/

http://www.syracuse.com/opinion/index.ssf/2016/03/want_to_vote_in_new_york_primary_time_to_register_is_now_editorial.html

Here nitro you obviously need this NY primary is closed to Democrats so 64% support in NY are of Republican voters ONLY.

Hillary will spank his ass in the general in November. 

BTW I want the dumpster to win the primaries so he can be sent packing by Hillary.

B4L


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 18, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> BTW I want the dumpster to win the primaries so he can be sent packing by Hillary.
> 
> B4L


No Please let it be Cruz. Either one is going to get their shit stomped. But Cruz is even slimier than Trump


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 18, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No Please let it be Cruz. Either one is going to get their shit stomped. But Cruz is even slimier than Trump


I wouldn't mind that either but Cruz is just too polarizing for the electorate. But if that were the case, you might as well be calling Hillary...Madam President immediately.

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> But Cruz is even slimier than Trump


I completely agree with this statement because I think that Cruz is genuine in his psychosis, and trump is clearly "playing a role" . Where we differ, however, is in who we'd rather see stomped. I've got to go with trump for two reasons. First, he's ego is out of control and it's always nice to see someone lose when they talk that much shit (Coner McGregor?). Secondly, and far more importantly, is the fact that seeing pissed off racists lose may honestly be the greatest feeling in the world to me. It's almost orgasmic.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I completely agree with this statement because I think that Cruz is genuine in his psychosis, and trump is clearly "playing a role" . Where we differ, however, is in who we'd rather see stomped. I've got to go with trump for two reasons. First, he's ego is out of control and it's always nice to see someone lose when they talk that much shit (Coner McGregor?). Secondly, and far more importantly, is the fact that seeing pissed off racists lose may honestly be the greatest feeling in the world to me. It's almost orgasmic.


True that my brother, true that!

B4L


----------



## Lord Kanti (Mar 18, 2016)

It would be grand to see everyone pack up and leave for Canada who threatened to do so if Trump wins. I wonder why they chose Canada instead of Mexico...


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> This is the childlike fantasy of a babbling straight jacketed gullible idiot.
> 
> Not GOP is scary stupid. A crazy needy dim wit searching for a white savior daddy figure


lol


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I completely agree with this statement because I think that Cruz is genuine in his psychosis, and trump is clearly "playing a role" . Where we differ, however, is in who we'd rather see stomped. I've got to go with trump for two reasons. First, he's ego is out of control and it's always nice to see someone lose when they talk that much shit (Coner McGregor?). Secondly, and far more importantly, is the fact that seeing pissed off racists lose may honestly be the greatest feeling in the world to me. It's almost orgasmic.


Cruz hates Mexicans and Muslims just as much as Trump


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 18, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> http://www.uspresidentialelectionnews.com/2016-presidential-primary-schedule-calendar/
> 
> http://www.syracuse.com/opinion/index.ssf/2016/03/want_to_vote_in_new_york_primary_time_to_register_is_now_editorial.html
> 
> ...


Bush was suppose to stomp everybody in the polls too. And what happened to him? Trump will crush Hillary. So you and I both want Trump to win the primary , so we can see the greatest show on earth. Right now, who the hell knows? Good luck with Hillary, if she is still there this summer. TRUMP!


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Of course if given the choice i would have to choose Hillary....thers no way iam voting for trump....bit Clinton is a mega douche too. Personally i dont like either. I had hopes for Bern but that crazy old coot was too much for America apparently.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

I popped in here late last night....stoned out my gourd...and commenced to preach some anti Trump yap yap...and a few Trumpets started in with some bullshit. And my posse came swooping in out of nowhere and chased these cats off....it was funnier than hens teeth. I felt like we wer in a gang and shit. Oh man....i went to bed laughing my ass off. It was great.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Love that tan....rock out Trump. What a tard. God i hope he doesnt become our President. How frikin embarrassing.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 18, 2016)

We're all assuming that the dumpster will be the nominee for the Republican Party come November but 4 months from today at the convention the Republican establishment may do an old fashioned Harlem dope fiend yoke on his ass and just snatch the nomination away from him.

B4L


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

That asshole had the nerve to say his brownshirts would riot if the gop pulled that shit. I swear the similarities between him and past dictators is mind boggling. If he had military brass on his side that fuker would likely try some shit like marshall law too. Thank god the pentagon generals dont like him.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

Trumps ego would get us into big trouble....the pentagon knows it


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> It would be grand to see everyone pack up and leave for Canada who threatened to do so if Trump wins. I wonder why they chose Canada instead of Mexico...


I like Canadian bacon...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


That is hilarious! hahahahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2016)

trumps son got a letter with white powder and a death threat.
Trumps advisor says he will drop out if Trump doenst move foward in a contested convention.
its like who cares if his advisor drops out, have you seen what that advisor looks like, its embarrasing, he looks like a walrus.lol
it dosent matter who the good ole white boy party puts up for prez. No one is going to beat Hillary.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> trumps son got a letter with white powder and a death threat.
> Trumps advisor says he will drop out if Trump doenst move foward in a contested convention.
> its like who cares if his advisor drops out, have you seen what that advisor looks like, its embarrasing, he looks like a walrus.lol
> it dosent matter who the good ole white boy party puts up for prez. No one is going to beat Hillary.


The only advisor trump has is trump...


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The only advisor trump has is trump...


Which makes him a fool.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Which makes him a fool.


Yeah, cause the tens upon tens of millions of dollars spent on all the other advisors has gotten the other candidates jack shit...

Who is laughing? Trump has managed single handedly to make the advisor obsolete... TRUMP!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2016)

*Donald Trump has no choice but to continue the use of a ridiculous hair piece, after his former barber revealed it is used to conceal a swastika tattoo on his scalp.*


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Narcissists only care about one person, and that is not who Trump is. If shit hit the fan, he would protect his family first.
> 
> You didn't even watch the video.
> It's worth going back for a peak. Whether you are a Trump supporter, or not....


His ex butler gave him high praise? Geez, who would've thunk he'd do otherwise. Not a very bright comment here. You have yet to debunk the narcissism claim.



Cezarkush said:


> We are arguing with the lowest denominator of the gene pool man


Ohhh look it's the pot calling the kettle black.



NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, cause the tens upon tens of millions of dollars spent on all the other advisors has gotten the other candidates jack shit...
> 
> Who is laughing? Trump has managed single handedly to make the advisor obsolete... TRUMP!!!


Nope, makes him an idiot and a dangerous idiot at that.


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2016)

Trump be killin em!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

This made me laugh 

Voting for the lesser evil is still voting for evil, too much misguided sense of political loyalty is dangerous.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

@since1991 

Take a look at this article. It seems mental disorders are taboo for elected officials, but yet many have had, and currently have them. Yes, it is dangerous. Hillarys lack of remembering things, trump is borderline narcissistic, I really do not like his debate rebuttals, they lack substance and include the word "me" and "i" far too much, so I can see the problem there. Mental illness in politics dates quite a ways back, but will most likely continue to be brushed under the rug and never brought into the spot light. 

http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/10/politics-mental-illness-history-213276


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @since1991
> 
> Take a look at this article. It seems mental disorders are taboo for elected officials, but yet many have had, and currently have them. Yes, it is dangerous. Hillarys lack of remembering things, trump is borderline narcissistic, I really do not like his debate rebuttals, they lack substance and include the word "me" and "i" far too much, so I can see the problem there. Mental illness in politics dates quite a ways back, but will most likely continue to be brushed under the rug and never brought into the spot light.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/10/politics-mental-illness-history-213276


Cool read, thanks!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Cool read, thanks!


No problem!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @since1991
> 
> Take a look at this article. It seems mental disorders are taboo for elected officials, but yet many have had, and currently have them. Yes, it is dangerous. Hillarys lack of remembering things, trump is borderline narcissistic, I really do not like his debate rebuttals, they lack substance and include the word "me" and "i" far too much, so I can see the problem there. Mental illness in politics dates quite a ways back, but will most likely continue to be brushed under the rug and never brought into the spot light.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/10/politics-mental-illness-history-213276


Interesting read.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

I cant believe that salute is what the Trumpets do at the rallys. Un frikin real man. Do these trailer trash have a clue as to what that looks like?


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ive read that he recently has picked an elite Secret Service like bodyguard team too. Wow. Sounds eerily familiar.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I cant believe that salute is what the Trumpets do at the rallys. Un frikin real man. Do these trailer trash have a clue as to what that looks like?


Half of those idiots use that salute in their daily lives anyway, and trump is perfectly aware of what he's doing. If he'd really just been asking for them to "pledge" to vote, he would have asked them to do it the way that it's done EVERYWHERE ELSE IN AMERICA.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

I hadn't seen the pledge until the other day, I don't watch much news on TV and only read from a select few if news sources, but when it did finally pop up, my first thought was, wow, interesting. It does resemble the Hitler pledge from what I've seen in documentaries on Hitler (that guy is one interesting mofo).


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist, but has anyone thought that Trump could possibly be running as some sort of an implant from the government to see what Americas citizens views are? You know, to see how people feel, to see what route America should or should not take, a way to identify people. Put people on a list. A no fly list of sorts. With how the Cia and nsa are, being blatantly invasive, I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist, but has anyone thought that Trump could possibly be running as some sort of an implant from the government to see what Americas citizens views are? You know, to see how people feel, to see what route America should or should not take, a way to identify people. Put people on a list. A no fly list of sorts. With how the Cia and nsa are, being blatantly invasive, I wouldn't doubt it.


No but the thought has crossed my mind. Hes too celebrity for too many years for that. Hes been in the public eye for too long. But i tell ya what...there are certainly forces within government that certainly capable of pulling some shit like that....for sure.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> No but the thought has crossed my mind. Hes too celebrity for too many years for that. Hes been in the public eye for too long. But i tell ya what...there are certainly forces within government that certainly capable of pulling some shit like that....for sure.


Totally. Our government is scary af with what they can cover up and do. There's so much technology they have access to that would blow our minds, so much information that would turn the past, present and future upside down. In a way I don't even want to know what goes on but it always leaves me thinking


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 18, 2016)

TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 18, 2016)

Trump funnies,







58,751 views
Post Options


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!


I like this video. The worlds going to change, one way or the other, for better or worse, it's going to change.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

The one i really cant stand....that just makes my skin crawl is that fat lump sorry sack of shit Chris Christie. Wow what an ass kisser. The very definition of a political prostitute. Cant stand that slime ball.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hes the exact type that would sell his grandmother for political power and favors.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> The one i really cant stand....that just makes my skin crawl is that fat lump sorry sack of shit Chris Christie. Wow what an ass kisser. The very definition of a political prostitute. Cant stand that slime ball.


Dude! Me too. He's even worse than Cruz, I was pissed he endorsed Trump because he's kissing ass to be his running mate imo and if that happens I will go ape shit. I have a huge hatred for him and Hillary since I'm from the north east coast. Pieces of shit.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I like this video. The worlds going to change, one way or the other, for better or worse, it's going to change.


I agree, It's going to change, hopefully for the better. The last hope and change , kinda bellyflopped. TRUMP!


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

There is nar a one of them really in this election year that are worth a flea flyin f###. Sanders is my guy but hes not got a prayer. His ideas are a little wonky....he knows alot of his shit would get picked apart by Congress....but hes more genuine than the rest i think. Doesnt matter. Hes not going to get the nomination.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> There is nar a one of them really in this election year that are worth a flea flyin f###. Sanders is my guy but hes not got a prayer. His ideas are a little wonky....he knows alot of his shit would get picked apart by Congress....but hes more genuine than the rest i think. Doesnt matter. Hes not going to get the nomination.


I'm feeling the same exact way, I registered as independent, which doesn't matter much since hillary will win the primary here. I'm just so sick of the shit picks we get. Oh, and I agree, Bernie is the most genuine. I do like him as a politician actually, I just don't agree with much of his ideas. I truly don't think things would work out and I feel everything will be blocked in Congress and we'd be at a stalemate with zero progress for 4 years. But, he is the most noble of the nominees. 


This is exactly how I feel and why most of America is independent and not associated with either party. It's a crock the citizens have to deal with


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

http://www.gallup.com/opinion/polling-matters/189779/trump-popularity-context.aspx?g_source=trump&g_medium=search&g_campaign=tiles

*Trump's Popularity in Context*





by Andrew Dugan and Frank Newport

Donald Trump is broadly unpopular with national adults, more so than any other major candidate of either party. Over the past week (Feb. 26-March 3), Trump was seen favorably by 30% of the country, while twice as many U.S. adults saw the GOP front-runner unfavorably (63%). But none of the other major presidential candidates have very positive images either, although no one's image is as negative as Trump's. Ted Cruz holds a favorable/unfavorable rating of 29%/50%, Hillary Clinton is at 41%/53% and Marco Rubio is liked by almost as many Americans as dislike him (34%/38%).








It is perhaps more important to note that Trump remains a disliked figure nationally, more so than, as an example, the likely Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton. And it is important to note that Trump has a particularly bad image among Hispanics and blacks nationally (much worse than Cruz's or Rubio's), two potentially key voting groups in specific swing states this fall.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3635116
> This made me laugh
> 
> Voting for the lesser evil is still voting for evil, too much misguided sense of political loyalty is dangerous.


a misogynist is preaching me on his morality?

wow, i guess i'd better listen to what the little coward has to say.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> The one i really cant stand....that just makes my skin crawl is that fat lump sorry sack of shit Chris Christie. Wow what an ass kisser. The very definition of a political prostitute. Cant stand that slime ball.


 
*http://www.salon.com/2016/03/15/watch_donald_trump_mercilessly_humiliates_chris_christie_to_his_face_for_a_cheap_applause_line/*



http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2016/03/18/chris-christie-says-donald-trump-didnt-mean-literal-riots/


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump funnies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump unfunnies


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a misogynist is preaching me on his morality?
> 
> wow, i guess i'd better listen to what the little coward has to say.


Oh, so if that had been a picture of Sarah Palin, it would be OK? Gotcha. I have no problem with hillary being a president, if she didn't have memory loss issues. Or if she hadn't flip flopped her way along, making terrible choices, then changing her views only to gain votes and be taken more seriously. But if you are OK with that, that's all that matters. Opinions. It's what make the world go around, and maybe tomorrow I'll like her, so I can gain likes from the people that don't like my current opinion, and everyone will say I have evolved.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, so if that had been a picture of Sarah Palin, it would be OK? Gotcha.


please,continue to offer up hypotheticals.

none of it will make you any less sexist though.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> please,continue to offer up hypotheticals.
> 
> none of it will make you any less sexist though.


Not liking a particular woman does not equate to sexism. By the left side, it obviously does though. You know who else I don't like? Kim Davis. Had she also been in the picture, would you had made the same claim? Didn't think so. So how about not making ridiculous accusations.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

Also, if Kim Davis evolves, that is all that would matter to the left, I think that's how it works. Against gay marriage. Not against it. = evolved. Hillary did it. So can Kim I suppose. But that doesn't mean it's real.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Not liking a particular woman does not equate to sexism.


calling her a cunt does.

i also noticed that you listed all of her policy positions you disagree with.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Trump unfunnies
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635335


Amen Brother. TRUMP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> calling her a cunt does.
> 
> i also noticed that you listed all of her policy positions you disagree with.


Though the word cunt is distasteful, it still doesn't relate to sexism when used to call an individual the word. All woman are cunts, that is sexist. She is a cunt. That equates to really not liking a specific woman. I've heard the term from many more woman towards woman than I have ever heard the term used by a man towards a woman. It's the same as a woman calling a guy a dick. Both words relate to private parts and are used when talking about someone you really don't like. Rude, yes. Sexist. No. Not in this case. Also, I did not make the meme. I just thought it was funny. Sorry if you're offended by it. I suspect she is your candidate of choice and I respect that. But, being from new York, I have decided to see through the "evolving" and take her views and something she is saying but does not actually believe, to get elected and gain votes. If she really didn't believe her view on gay marriage in NY, well, then she was also lying then by saying she was against it, again to gain votes. Just not my cup of tea. Many things from then and now have changed with her, some call it evolving, I call it doing and saying what it takes to gain office. To each their own.

Edit: to add, Bernie sanders has had the same principles for his whole career, though I don't agree with his views either, I respect him a lot. More politicians should be like Bernie. Transparent. That's what we need.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I have decided to see through the "evolving" and take her views and something she is saying but does not actually believe, to get elected and gain votes.


the same can be said of 100% of politicians, and you single out hillary for it and call her a sexist term.

and still not a single stated policy position of hers that you are against.

too easy.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

Alpha is a brick headed POS. Im still processing the brood by salary, nazi -mao shit that it proposed a few pages back. Crazy backwards, toxic maggot shit thinking.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Benefits as in anchor babies


well this kinda settles the question.

i haven't met many sexists who weren't also racists, and vice versa.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, BTW.
> 
> *race baiting* ‎(uncountable) The act of using racially derisive language, actions, or other forms of communication in order to anger or intimidate or coerce.
> 
> ...


oh yeah. i missed this shit.

definitely a racist loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ron Paul was a miracle we missed the opportunity.


wasn't he that racist old man who opposed civil rights?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the same can be said of 100% of politicians, and you single out hillary for it and call her a sexist term.
> 
> and still not a single stated policy position of hers that you are against.
> 
> too easy.


Too easy? You hadn't asked what policies. If you'd had asked, I would have told you. So now that you ask, I agree with many of her current "evolved" polices (that's what I think you call them, correct?) Do not agree with Trade policies. Foreign policies. Not sure how I really feel yet about aca. But, that aside. I don't trust her. Trust is a huge factor with many people who aren't sure about hillary.



UncleBuck said:


> oh yeah. i missed this shit.
> 
> definitely a racist loser.


Haha. This is another reason why I'm Independent voter. Lefties are all about calling people that are center racist and sexist, as you just proved. Those are terms that really need to hold substance before you use them, but they are the go to choice for people like you. Now, again, if I just explain it again, I am black, Italian and African American. I am 50% black. My grand parents are black, my other side are Italian and native American. God, I really do hate my people. White power! Gtfoh.



UncleBuck said:


> wasn't he that racist old man who opposed civil rights?


He had evolved.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

Also, have you ever talked to a black person, uncle buck? Do you really know how they feel, or just the ones on CNN? Because the race baiting information and opinion I have formed was due to a lengthful discussion with my African American best friend. He feels the same. And he is sick if race baiting. So, there you have it.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

If any of you were around when Ross Perot was running for pres do u think if he would of been elected he could of stopped NAFTA? Would manufacturing jobs never of left u.s.a.? Or was it inevitable no matter who the fuk was goi g to the white house?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> If any of you were around when Ross Perot was running for pres do u think if he would of been elected he could of stopped NAFTA? Would manufacturing jobs never of left u.s.a.? Or was it inevitable no matter who the fuk was goi g to the white house?


I bet they would have stayed here. Fuck nafta.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I am 50% black.


you can borrow my CDs. not one every day. you can try my kwanzaa CDs, but they're not yours and you don't have to take them.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you can borrow my CDs. not one every day. you can try my kwanzaa CDs, but they're not yours and you don't have to take them.


I don't know what this means, but if it's negative, whatever. I'm tired of hearing if I don't like Obama, I'm racist, if I don't like hillary, I'm sexist. It never ends and it's whatever. People can think what they want. That's America. I get it. People's choice of politician becomes thier family and when someone doesn't like their candidate, they resort to these tactics. It's childish, but it is what it is. Like I said before, if other people want others to take their candidate choice seriously, calling them racist, sexist and other bs things isn't going to convert them. Again why I'm Independent. Because it's so fucking ridiculous. Later.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I don't know what this means, but if it's negative, whatever. I'm tired of hearing if I don't like Obama, I'm racist, if I don't like hillary, I'm sexist. It never ends and it's whatever. People can think what they want. That's America. I get it. People's choice of politician becomes thier family and when someone doesn't like their candidate, they resort to these tactics. It's childish, but it is what it is. Like I said before, if other people want others to take their candidate choice seriously, calling them racist, sexist and other bs things isn't going to convert them. Again why I'm Independent. Because it's so fucking ridiculous. Later.


you're not racist because you dislike obama. you dislike obama because you are racist. you have listed so many other reasons detailing exactly why you are racist.

and i am not here to convert anyone. i am here to mock and belittle racists like you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not racist because you dislike obama. you dislike obama because you are racist. you have listed so many other reasons detailing exactly why you are racist.
> 
> and i am not here to convert anyone. i am here to mock and belittle racists like you.


Cool. Yeah I hate my grandfather and ancestors because they are black and native and we're slaves and went to reservations and we're killed and slaughtered. You know what, you're racist and I bet black people make you really uncomfortable. Are you going to the riu BBQ? I'll bring some of my black friends and you can call me racist there all you want. And you can see how they really feel about that. I'm blocking you now because I get the feeling you really are racist and this is a cop out to make it easier for you to deal with by being pc and calling others racist. Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 18, 2016)

Sheriff Joe scheduled to provide security for Trump rally in Arizona tomorrow

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/donald-trump-joe-arpaio-sheriff-arizona-220980


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

Link to some explanation of the electoral college and brokered convention for Trump. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/03/17/if-no-one-else-stops-trump-the-electoral-college-still-can-its-in-the-constitution/


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Sheriff Joe scheduled to provide security for Trump rally in Arizona tomorrow
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/donald-trump-joe-arpaio-sheriff-arizona-220980


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Link to some explanation of the electoral college and brokered convention for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/03/17/if-no-one-else-stops-trump-the-electoral-college-still-can-its-in-the-constitution/


*Republican Convention should allow guns.*
I want to see all those 2nd Amendment supporters put their money where their mouths are. LOL.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Link to some explanation of the electoral college and brokered convention for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/03/17/if-no-one-else-stops-trump-the-electoral-college-still-can-its-in-the-constitution/


A breakdown on a Republican convention from the Washington Post? Not one single person from that liberal rag plans to vote Republican, no matter who the nominee is. You do know that, right?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> A breakdown on a Republican convention from the Washington Post? Not one single person from that liberal rag plans to vote Republican, no matter who the nominee is. You do know that, right?


*If newspaper reporters voting republican is your criteria for journalistic quality you've raised you paw to the "where are the idiot sheep" question. Or "who here failed out of Trump U"*

http://www.readingtree.org/top-10-most-read-newspapers-in-the-world/

#5 Washington Post


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

*
*


AlphaPhase said:


> Also, have you ever talked to a black uncle buck? Do you really know how they feel, or just the ones on CNN? Because the race baiting information and opinion I have formed was due to a lengthful discussion with my African American best friend. He feels the same. And he is sick if race baiting. So, there you have it.


"a black"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> A breakdown on a Republican convention from the Washington Post? Not one single person from that liberal rag plans to vote Republican, no matter who the nominee is. You do know that, right?


I'm not sure what the news source is, I don't follow it, but it was sent by a friend to me to look at. I don't think the article is biased, it just explains how it works from how I read it. My only news source is npr and yahoo lol, anything else I'm not sure what is what, sometimes I check out those truth-o-meter sites after a debate


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Washington Post? Not one single person from that *liberal rag*


People in the "center" don't speak this way. Stop telling on yourself.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> "a black"


A black person it said when I wrote it, riu does this thing where I type something sometimes, hit space or add a comma (the comma is also missing) and it deletes the word. Thanks for pointing that out.

Edit: I'm on my phone when I type, also if I quote someone, if I add a symbol it moves the cursor to the middle of a paragraph and messes it all up, I don't know if it's my phone or not, but it's been the same for all my android phones for years. Not sure what's up with it


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm not sure what the news source is, I don't follow it, but it was sent by a friend to me to look at. I don't think the article is biased, it just explains how it works from how I read it. My only news source is npr and yahoo lol, anything else I'm not sure what is what, sometimes I check out those truth-o-meter sites after a debate


I believe you, but NPR is way down on the truth-o-meter. National Democrat Radio is extremely bias. Try listening to some conservative talk radio hosts instead. It's much more informative as to what's going on. Yahoo is mostly centrist, and reliable. The bottom 3 liberal bias gutter rags to steer clear of are:

Washington Post
New York Times
LA Times


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I believe you, but NPR is way down on the truth-o-meter. National Democrat Radio is extremely bias. Try listening to some conservative talk radio hosts instead. It's much more informative as to what's going on. Yahoo is mostly centrist, and reliable. The bottom 3 liberal bias gutter rags to steer clear of are:
> 
> Washington Post
> New York Times
> LA Times


Lol


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *If voting republican is your criteria for journalistic quality you've raised you paw to the "where are the idiot sheep" question. Or "who here failed out of Trump U"*
> 
> http://www.readingtree.org/top-10-most-read-newspapers-in-the-world/
> 
> #5 Washington Post


This ^^^^


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

I think npr and public television is absolutely awesome personally. Whats tbat documentary expose news series called on public tv? I forget the name. I love that shit. Thats real unbiased news actually.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> They did a really interesting one on the housing market and crash of '08 that was just great. Dammit...cant think of it. Help me out fellas.


Have you seen the film Spotlight?


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Naw....Good? I might have. I dunno.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hardline....thats it....Hardline. The expose series from public television. lam almost sure thats what its called. That one is great. Watch it everytime it comes on. I grew up on public t.v. Some of the programming is pretty lame nowadays but the good stuff is really good.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I believe you, but NPR is way down on the truth-o-meter. National Democrat Radio is extremely bias. Try listening to some conservative talk radio hosts instead. It's much more informative as to what's going on. Yahoo is mostly centrist, and reliable. The bottom 3 liberal bias gutter rags to steer clear of are:
> 
> Washington Post
> New York Times
> LA Times


Which ones are truly unbiased then? Which sources specifically do you get your news from?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I believe you, but NPR is way down on the truth-o-meter. National Democrat Radio is extremely bias. Try listening to some conservative talk radio hosts instead. It's much more informative as to what's going on. Yahoo is mostly centrist, and reliable. The bottom 3 liberal bias gutter rags to steer clear of are:
> 
> Washington Post
> New York Times
> LA Times


I really feel npr is in the middle, I hear all sides of everything on there on the radio, it's so much better than anything on TV, too. Are you talking about the radio station? I don't have any affiliation with the other 3 listed, too many online news sources lean too far one way or the other so I really try to stay away from those. Yahoo is really great though, they lay it all down


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

Trump has really trashed the republican brand....


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I believe you, but NPR is way down on the truth-o-meter. National Democrat Radio is extremely bias. Try listening to some conservative talk radio hosts instead. It's much more informative as to what's going on. Yahoo is mostly centrist, and reliable. The bottom 3 liberal bias gutter rags to steer clear of are:
> 
> Washington Post
> New York Times
> LA Times


Mindless fucking 'conservative' zombie.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump has really trashed the republican brand....


Yes. Faster than i could have imagined.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

They played a greater hand than he did. Matter of fact....the Republican Party pretty much laid the ground work for a douche nozzle like Trump to come along. No ones fault but thier own. Bound to happen. Been a long time coming. Old stale party politics as usual. Stuck on retarded issues like abortion and gay marriage and silly non issues. Its the economy stupid!!!! At least thats what i want to tell the GOP establishment. One thing i hope Trump does....ruins that cobweb of a party while he ruins himself.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> They played a greater hand than he did. Matter of fact....the Republican Party pretty much laid the ground work for a douche nozzle like Trump to come along. No ones fault but thier own. Bound to happen. Been a long time coming. Old stale party politics as usual. Stuck on retarded issues like abortion and gay marriage and silly non issues. Its the economy stupid!!!! At least thats what i want to tell the GOP establishment. One thing i hope Trump does....ruins that cobweb of a party while he ruins himself.


100%


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 18, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Also, have you ever talked to a black person, uncle buck? .


A few years ago Buck was a black man.
Now he's white.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I think npr and public television is absolutely awesome personally. Whats tbat documentary expose news series called on public tv? I forget the name. I love that shit. Thats real unbiased news actually.


Thinking of Frontline?
That is a good show though they push some liberal ideas.
PBS was in danger of losing funding from the govt if Obama wasnt elected.
I rarely see any republicans on PBS. Wonder why?
PBS pushes a lot of liberal agenda on us.



bearkat42 said:


> Lol


You may LOL but those papers are owned, edited and written by left wing nuts as well as most media.
Sorta like saying Rush Limbaugh is promoting Hillary on his program.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 18, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> A few years ago Buck was a black man.
> Now he's white.


Don't point out his racism he is 6'4 240 bad bad man


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 18, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Don't point out his racism he is 6'4 240 bad bad man


no, no, that was cheeseus


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 19, 2016)

Boulder feeling the bern


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> A few years ago Buck was a black man.
> Now he's white.


Lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 19, 2016)

Fixed it.


I want one at home.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Fixed it.
> View attachment 3635592
> 
> I want one at home.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 19, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Kind of like how they've endorsed Trump? Lol.
> 
> "A California Ku Klux Klan leader on Monday endorsed Hillary Clinton, saying he believes she would do the exact opposite of what she promises."
> 
> Once again, context.


Context? You do know she lies a LOT?


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 19, 2016)

Cutting PBS support (0.012% of budget) to help balance the Federal budget is like deleting text files to make room on your 500Gig hard drive

— Neil deGrasse


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

Enjoy in about 4 hours.

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-phoenix-az-3-19-16/


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 19, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Cutting PBS support (0.012% of budget) to help balance the Federal budget is like deleting text files to make room on your 500Gig hard drive
> 
> — Neil deGrasse


If we dont cut anything then we will never get rid of the debt... NLXSK1


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If we dont cut anything then we will never get rid of the debt... NLXSK1


how about we quit over spending on our bloated military & take care of our people here at home first...not to mention not spending 'The Wall" money.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

With the sneaky secret agancies like the CIA creating conflict and tension at will around the globe....the Military and Penatgon war hawk's will always be extremely well funded. Kennedy wanted to break up Central Intelligence....look what happened to him. Yeah....there are some really rottens in our government.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> how about we quit over spending on our bloated military & take care of our people here at home first...not to mention not spending 'The Wall" money.


I agree on the military part. The wall not so much. We have been asking for it for 30 years and people keep saying we dont need it. Let's build it and then you can show us why it was not necessary for the next 30 years.

If there is no border then there is no country. It isnt racist if you dont care what color people are that come across illegally.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I agree on the military part. The wall not so much. We have been asking for it for 30 years and people keep saying we dont need it. Let's build it and then you can show us why it was not necessary for the next 30 years.
> 
> If there is no border then there is no country. It isnt racist if you dont care what color people are that come across illegally.


I have explained many times that a wall is unnecessary. If you really want to keep illegal immigrants out, just make it a $1,000,000 fine for hiring one.....they will leave in droves when there is no work. Your blaming the wrong people for illegal immigration. It's the guy in the US dangeling $$$ at them that is at fault, & you reap the rewards of that every time you buy groceries...so *you* *are the problem*


----------



## 757growin (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I agree on the military part. The wall not so much. We have been asking for it for 30 years and people keep saying we dont need it. Let's build it and then you can show us why it was not necessary for the next 30 years.
> 
> If there is no border then there is no country. It isnt racist if you dont care what color people are that come across illegally.


Let's build it and see if it works?? That's a great idea. How about redeploy our overseas military to our borders. Saves trillions in the long run. The wall is a big waste of money..

Walls don't stop tunnels..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> Let's build it and see if it works?? That's a great idea. How about redeploy our overseas military to our borders. Saves trillions in the long run. The wall is a big waste of money..
> 
> Walls don't stop tunnels..


I am only trying to stop 99.9% The wall would do that.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am only trying to stop 99.9% The wall would do that.


Well it the .1% in those tunnels you should be worried about. Unless your pick fruit for a living


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

It looks like the old democratic party is going back to their grass roots base. Who would of thought?

*KKK grand dragon endorses Hillary Clinton for president*
Published March 15, 2016 
FoxNews.com
Facebook42558 Twitter1597 Email Print







Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton speaks during a CNN town hall at Drake University. (AP)


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am only trying to stop 99.9% The wall would do that.


The wall will be a national treasure. Like Yellowstone, the grand canyon. People will come from around the world to touch the wall. imo TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

And just when I was ready to give up on the KKK....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The wall will be a national treasure. Like Yellowstone, the grand canyon. People will come from around the world to touch the wall. imo TRUMP!


LOL....you really are funny some times....


----------



## 757growin (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The wall will be a national treasure. Like Yellowstone, the grand canyon. People will come from around the world to touch the wall. imo TRUMP!


Ah the party of fiscal restraint. Unless its for a big cool wall to show off..


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY REMINDER ALERT!

Catch the pre show on now at.

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-phoenix-az-3-19-16/


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

There was a contractor hired by border patrol in san diego....if i remeber correctly...ahwile ago...anyways he was tasked to build some border fencing and walls. Got in big trouble for hiring illegal workers to build it. The irony.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

Trump's wall.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Cool. Yeah I hate my grandfather and ancestors because they are black and native and we're slaves and went to reservations and we're killed and slaughtered. You know what, you're racist and I bet black people make you really uncomfortable. Are you going to the riu BBQ? I'll bring some of my black friends and you can call me racist there all you want. And you can see how they really feel about that. I'm blocking you now because I get the feeling you really are racist and this is a cop out to make it easier for you to deal with by being pc and calling others racist. Hope to see ya there!


tell us more about how rawn pawl and donald trump appeal to you because you're totally not racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> NPR is way down on the truth-o-meter.


nope.

NPR listeners are the most highly informed of anyone. no one is more informed than NPR listeners.

the least informed of all are fox news types like you.

multiple studies confirm this too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2016)

Borders are controlled with laws not walls.

11 million illegal , That stole our jobs, hmm damn shame we didn't just hand out temporary SS cards w/work or immigration as an option, generating tax revenue while earning citizenship here in the States. After all they are still here and coming.

It would then be too hard to hire some one for less then min. wage.

Well thats not good for Corp bottom line.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It isnt racist if you dont care what color people are that come across illegally.


then why are you not screaming to build a wall on the canadian border?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

How many miles would the wall be? 2000? What about giving 2000 more people a job and putting them 1 mile apart in a guard tower. You'd easily be able to see the 1mile in all directions. Ramp up border security if the wall isn't the answer. Either way, secure the borders. That needs to be done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am only trying to stop 99.9% The wall would do that.


how?

half of all illegal immigrants come here legally and overstay visas.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Borders are controlled with laws not walls.
> 
> 11 million illegal , That stole our jobs, hmm damn shame we didn't just hand out temporary SS cards w/work or immigration as an option, generating tax revenue while earning citizenship here in the States. After all they are still here and coming.
> 
> ...


Illegals do generate billions of taxes that are never collected, through the payroll.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> What about giving 2000 more people a job and putting them 1 mile apart in a guard tower.


i swear, racists say the most retarded things.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

I would like to know exactly when was the last fruit picking job these wall builders was turned down for?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Illegals do generate billions of taxes that are never collected, through the payroll.


But that is small potatoes compared to the Corp. savings that have taken place by keeping the min. wage down.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I would like to know exactly when was the last fruit picking job these wall builders was turned down for?


I see that view, but much lies in the restaurant industry and construction as well


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how?
> 
> half of all illegal immigrants come here legally and overstay visas, you retard.



We need something to throw them back over. Dumbass. We don`t do line in the sand.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

To add, it's the people hiring them who are at fault, it's greed as I mentioned earlier, they want low paying employees that work harder than an American, but the same people hiring them are the ones talking about sending them back, it's hypocritical.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

Trump cannot even get along with Fox's token woman reporter Maygin Kelly...how's he gonna do with real women voters?...


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump cannot even get along with Fox's token woman reporter Maygin Kelly...how's he gonna do with real women voters?...



Kelly agreed to man the .50 long ago.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

This guy is telling it like it really is


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 19, 2016)

One sure fire way to make sure people vote Trump, is to block traffic and protest in the middle of the highway.
I'm not sure how ruining people's weekend by creating traffic jams is supposed to make them become Democrat.

If anything, it underscores the reason why illegals should not be given driver's lisences. Our roads and infrastructure is not large enough to handle hundreds of thousands of new drivers overnight.
They don't have to home, but they can't stay here


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

wt


OddBall1st said:


> Kelly agreed to man the .50 long ago.


WTF moron speak is that? Trump had his fucking sack snipped by a journalist...orange bag of phony shit.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 19, 2016)

The reason we have a second amendment, is to deal with Democrats who hate the first one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> One sure fire way to make sure people vote Trump, is to block traffic and protest in the middle of the highway.
> I'm not sure how ruining people's weekend by creating traffic jams is supposed to make them become Democrat.
> 
> If anything, it underscores the reason why illegals should not be given driver's lisences. Our roads and infrastructure is not large enough to handle hundreds of thousands of new drivers overnight.
> They don't have to home, but they can't stay here


you're claiming that illegal immigrants don't already drive?

how many cheeseburgers do you think you will eat before we get you to dance in circles defending that retarded load of tripe?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> One sure fire way to make sure people vote Trump, is to block traffic and protest in the middle of the highway.
> I'm not sure how ruining people's weekend by creating traffic jams is supposed to make them become Democrat.
> 
> If anything, it underscores the reason why illegals should not be given driver's lisences. Our roads and infrastructure is not large enough to handle hundreds of thousands of new drivers overnight.
> They don't have to home, but they can't stay here


Fuck, I love protesters. Only three of them got a free meal out of it so far. Get ready for a TRUMP land slide! TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're claiming that illegal immigrants don't already drive?


Depends on which state you live in little guy


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

*
"Kelly agreed to man the .50 long ago."*


WTF moron speak is that? Trump had his fucking sack snipped by a journalist...orange bag of phony shit.




Not GOP said:


> One sure fire way to make sure people vote Trump, is to block traffic and protest in the middle of the highway.
> I'm not sure how ruining people's weekend by creating traffic jams is supposed to make them become Democrat.
> 
> If anything, it underscores the reason why illegals should not be given driver's lisences. Our roads and infrastructure is not large enough to handle hundreds of thousands of new drivers overnight.
> They don't have to home, but they can't stay here


Keep masturbating you'll be blind before the election.

Your post underscores your near illiteracy, bundled with extreme wing nut fringe psychosis and preposterous 'arguments'. Youre the shit, for real for real.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The reason we have a second amendment, is to deal with Democrats who hate the first one.


actually, it is to repel foreign invaders mostly, and is completely unnecessary given our standing army.

but speaking of hating the first amendment, it looks like your party leads the way.







were you aware that the first amendment prevents fatass, cheeseburger-inhaling bigots like you from prohibiting the free exercise of religion?

apparently not.

inhale another cheeseburger, fatass.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Depends on which state you live in little guy


"little guy...he's not your penis


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Depends on which state you live in little guy


in which states are illegal immigrants not already driving in, fatass?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fuck, I love protesters. Only three of them got a free meal out of it so far. Get ready for a TRUMP land slide! TRUMP!


But you don't love Megyn Kelly. Make friends with her and maybe she'll return Trumps nut sack. For you it would be a priceless treasure.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "little guy...he's not your penis asshole


I believe "little guy" represents a pile of poop. Just ask his friends at wendy's. TRUMP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I believe "little guy" represents a pile of poop. Just ask his friends at wendy's. TRUMP!



@OddBall1st has friends? GTFOH. or do you just mean @Not GOP & @AlphaPhase


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3636007


you even suck at memes.

and trying to preempt away the racist accusations you have done so much to earn only solidifies what we know about you.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> But you don't love Megyn Kelly. Make friends with her and maybe she'll return Trumps nut sack. For you it would be a priceless treasure.


You are right about me not loving Megan. I couldn't imagine being married to her. Trump already crushed her , like a twig. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fuck, I love protesters. Only three of them got a free meal out of it so far. Get ready for a TRUMP land slide! TRUMP!


Protesters are really starting to wake people up. After Chicago, Trump won big time in Illinois.
Democrats and illegal aliens blocking the highways, will almost guarantee he takes Arizona too.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3636007


IDIOT all the words on that page are just the fantasies of losing assholes.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are right about me not loving Megan. I couldn't imagine being married to her. Trump already crushed her , like a twig. TRUMP!


By crush you mean run like a shaved bald bitch? WTF are you talking about she sent his bitch ass packing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Protesters are really starting to wake people up. After Chicago, Trump won big time in Illinois.
> Democrats and illegal aliens blocking the highways, will almost guarantee he takes Arizona too.


he has always been up in the polls there, einstein.

now before you choke on three pounds of ice cream, tell me which states don't have illegal aliens driving already.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are right about me not loving Megan. I couldn't imagine being married to her. Trump already crushed her , like a twig. TRUMP!


Dude you're psychotically mistaken. A fox journalist revealed your candidate as not only flat witted and thin skinned but also characterless and cowardly. Oh ya he'll be potus 


Like i said, think about the satisfaction you would derive from having Trumps ball sack in your trophy box (with those panties you stole and ted nugent pics.) Give megyn a call before she feeds them to her parakeet.

````````````````````
"you couldn't imagine being married to her" well your imagination is non existent. Your sense of reality is even further gone "imagining being married to her" AYFKM? thats rock talking.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> By crush you mean run like a shaved bald bitch? WTF are you talking about she sent his bitch ass packing.


I have watched every debate and if anybody got sent packing it was Megan after the first fox debate. She was mentally broken and had to take a two week vacation after the ass kicking she took. And the vacation is a fact. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he has always been up in the polls there, einstein.
> 
> now before you choke on three pounds of ice cream, tell me which states don't have illegal aliens driving already.


I was chatting with Nitro. If you want to know which states issue drivers lisences to criminal illegals, then look it up for yourself. I have no interest in debating this with trolls who believe the entire southwest united states should be turned over to Mexico, while flooding the country with potential terrorists from Syria. Your ideas are too far out there for a civil discussion. I'm not interested in back and forth name calling right now. Maybe some other time...


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

@NOTgop" perhaps the dullest, creepiest and least cogent on RUI states:"Your ideas are too far out there for a civil discussion." This is the thinking that imagines Trump as president. Keep stroking that hate twig. it's all you got coming.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I was chatting with Nitro. .


Hey GOP, After watching the democratic display on the highway I have come to the conclusion that there will be a pile of democratic Trump support this tuesday. So I want a huge thank you to go out to moveon.org, BLM, and whatever other leftist nut job group that is helping the Trump movement . THANKS TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have watched every debate and if anybody got sent packing it was Megan after the first fox debate. She was mentally broken and had to take a two week vacation after the ass kicking she took. And the vacation is a fact. TRUMP!


 thats trump univ ed talking.


*Blowhards, Beware: Megyn Kelly Will Slay You Now*
The brightest star at Fox News, Megyn Kelly is a newly minted role model for women who sees her gender as irrelevant, and a conservative champion who transcends politics with her skillful skewering of windbags of both parties, most notably Donald Trump. 
*http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2015/12/megyn-kelly-fox-news-cover-story*


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey GOP, After watching the democratic display on the highway I have come to the conclusion that there will be a pile of democratic Trump support this tuesday. So I want a huge thank you to go out to moveon.org, BLM, and whatever other leftist nut job group that is helping the Trump movement . THANKS TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> thats trump univ ed talking.
> 
> 
> *Blowhards, Beware: Megyn Kelly Will Slay You Now*
> ...


I don't want to pop your bubble but , aren't you suppose to impress a democrat?


testiclees said:


> View attachment 3636032


A cartoon is not going to get you there. Just so you know. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fuck, I love protesters. Only three of them got a free meal out of it so far. Get ready for a TRUMP land slide! TRUMP!


It's like you're not even trying anymore.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It's like you're not even trying anymore.


Its the biggest show on the planet. I don't have to try anything, thats whats so great about right now. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

20 minutes to go for the biggest show on the planet!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-tuscon-az-3-19-16/


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP RALLY ALERT!
> 
> 20 minutes to go for the biggest show on the planet!
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-rally-in-tuscon-az-3-19-16/


Hopefully it starts on time. I'm not sure if sheriff Joe is done arresting all the rabble-rousers. If he picks up and body slams a protester, that would so freaking awesome. More than 3 taken to jail so far. Are you ready for the biggest show on the planet?


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

Buck said " go inhale another cheeseburger....fatass". Lmao....quote of the day.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The reason we have a second amendment, is to deal with Democrats who hate the first one.


Second Amendment was to repel invaders. Democrats have been the strongest proponents of the 1st Amendment. Trump is the strongest opponent of the 1st Amendment. 



Not GOP said:


> Protesters are really starting to wake people up. After Chicago, Trump won big time in Illinois.
> Democrats and illegal aliens blocking the highways, will almost guarantee he takes Arizona too.


These are _primaries_. Trump didn't win shit but 30-40% of the Illinois overall vote. Really, it doesn't take a genius to know this, I know I'm not a genius by any means I've just worked in politics at the city, county, state, national level. This is how Illinois has voted in the general election since 1988.

1988 George H. W. Bush (R)
1992 Bill Clinton (D)
1996 Bill Clinton (D)
2000 Al Gore (D)
2004 John Kerry (D)
2008 Barack Obama (D)
2012 Barack Obama (D)
Also, the people in Illinois also know that the Trump supporters were the ones starting/inciting the violence. There is literally no narrative that you can spin and/or come up with without going through a ton of mental gymnastics to say otherwise. Watch the videos, watch all of the Trump rallies where there've been violence. 



Not GOP said:


> One sure fire way to make sure people vote Trump, is to block traffic and protest in the middle of the highway.
> I'm not sure how ruining people's weekend by creating traffic jams is supposed to make them become Democrat.
> 
> If anything, it underscores the reason why illegals should not be given driver's lisences. Our roads and infrastructure is not large enough to handle hundreds of thousands of new drivers overnight.
> They don't have to home, but they can't stay here


Reading through the news reports, they interviewed on Hispanic who's a US citizen, but I guess since his name was Salvador you thought he was an illegal, huh? You're also forgetting how someone on their way to the Trump rally did this... "#BREAKING: Jeep plows into protesters in Fountain Hills. Does not appear anyone is injured. #abc15."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Hopefully it starts on time. I'm not sure if sheriff Joe is done arresting all the rabble-rousers. If he picks up and body slams a protester, that would so freaking awesome. More than 3 taken to jail so far. Are you ready for the biggest show on the planet?


See man, this is why conservative cries about rights is a joke. In one breath you complain that your klan meetings get shut down because of protesters, denying you of your 1st amendment rights, then in the next you openly advocate for committing violence against protesters for exercising _their_ 1st amendment rights.. 

In one breath, Donald Trump says he'll pay the legal fees of people who get arrested for committing violence, in the next he says he never said that!

Hypocritical inconsistency won't win the white house


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 19, 2016)

Latino endorsements for Trump are not allowed. 1st amendment shutdown in progress

http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/politics/2016/03/17/kansas-lawmakers-call-for-official-resignation-over-her-support-donald-trump/?intcmp=obinsite


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Latino endorsements for Trump are not allowed. 1st amendment shutdown in progress
> 
> http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/politics/2016/03/17/kansas-lawmakers-call-for-official-resignation-over-her-support-donald-trump/?intcmp=obinsite


For some reason I think you would feel very differently If you were a member of your state's White and European American Affairs Commission whose leader just endorsed Quanell Evans for president


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> For some reason I think you would feel very differently If you were a member of your state's White and European American Affairs Commission whose leader just endorsed Quanell Evans for president


Deeeaammmmnnn n shit.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

Trumpets are highly uneducated morons. Hey if the shoe fits.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

Iam serious too. I see em all the time out in public. Ate up with dumb.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Latino endorsements for Trump are not allowed. 1st amendment shutdown in progress
> 
> http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/politics/2016/03/17/kansas-lawmakers-call-for-official-resignation-over-her-support-donald-trump/?intcmp=obinsite


Good job on only reading headlines and not having a clue what the article contains. It's a nonpartisan position she filled, and she's openly endorsing Trump. Same thing with that one dipshit down in WV who was pushing her religion on gay people even though the law said she couldn't.

But hey, at least you're proving @since1991's point that Trumpets have no education.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 19, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Good job on only reading headlines and not having a clue what the article contains. It's a nonpartisan position she filled, and she's openly endorsing Trump. Same thing with that one dipshit down in WV who was pushing her religion on gay people even though the law said she couldn't.


We can't have that. What gives her the right to speak words from her mouth? Fascists demand that she resign immediately


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> wt
> 
> WTF moron speak is that? Trump had his fucking sack snipped by a journalist...orange bag of phony shit.


 Kelly is the one that complained and took time off to heal. It`s not your type of moron talk so pay attention or stop reading.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We can't have that. What gives her the right to speak words from her mouth? Fascists demand that she resign immediately


:facepalm:

It's a minority advocacy group, Trump's rhetoric is against minorities, why would any of them want a retard at the helm endorsing a bigot? 

Just like you wouldn't want somebody at the front of your White and European American advocacy group endorsing the leader of the New Black Panthers for president

You should learn the definition of fascism since you're actively supporting it


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

Trump could quit and suspend his campaign and yell "sike" and you Trumpets would still try and vote for him. You blind baby!!!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We can't have that. What gives her the right to speak words from her mouth? Fascists demand that she resign immediately


Once again you're proving how uneducated you are since fascism lies on the right of the political spectrum and you're arguing that some Democrats (center-left) in the same commission have asked for her to resign. Her role is nonpartisan. She cannot use her office to endorse a partisan candidate. If I were the CEO of a 501.3c nonprofit and I openly endorsed Sanders/Clinton/Cruz/Trump/whoever via my nonprofit and my position, I'd lose my 501.3c status and be asked to resign, and I would.

Really, it's not that hard to figure this one out unless you're just having trouble doing anything beyond what Fox News tells you.

Edited to add: Even going further than this, her office since it's part of the state's government represents the governor who has not endorsed Trump and therefore once again she's in violation of her position. As a private citizen she can say whatever she wants, just like the one lady in WV as a private citizen can have whatever view she wants. As a _public servant_ she cannot.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Once again you're proving how uneducated you are since fascism lies on the right of the political spectrum and you're arguing that some Democrats (center-left) in the same commission have asked for her to resign. Her role is nonpartisan. She cannot use her office to endorse a partisan candidate. If I were the CEO of a 501.3c nonprofit and I openly endorsed Sanders/Clinton/Cruz/Trump/whoever via my nonprofit and my position, I'd lose my 501.3c status and be asked to resign, and I would.
> 
> Really, it's not that hard to figure this one out unless you're just having trouble doing anything beyond what Fox News tells you.


Hes just trying to start shit...you can tell he has no brain with his mocking and condescending posts. Hes trying to hide the fact that hes not much of a thinker. He got goosebumps from a trump speech....thats all.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 19, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Hes just trying to start shit...you can tell he has no brain with his mocking and condescending posts. Hes trying to hide the fact that hes not much of a thinker. He got goosebumps from a trump speech....thats all.


Maybe even a lil chubbie too.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 19, 2016)

It's hilarious to see liberals so jacked up over this. You're right, it's fun. 
This is the most heavily trolled thread on RIU, what better place to get under your skin? So easy.

Obama can tell Democrats to get behind Hillary, but somebody suggesting Trump has good ideas is intolerable.
..This country needs Trump so bad. He is long overdue


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's hilarious to see liberals so jacked up over this. You're right, it's fun.
> This is the most heavily trolled thread on RIU, what better place to get under your skin? So easy.
> 
> Obama can tell Democrats to get behind Hillary, but somebody suggesting Trump has good ideas is intolerable.
> ..This country needs Trump so bad. He is long overdue


Bro, you're not even original. You steal all of your troll posts from Reddit


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's hilarious to see liberals so jacked up over this. You're right, it's fun.
> This is the most heavily trolled thread on RIU, what better place to get under your skin? So easy.
> 
> Obama can tell Democrats to get behind Hillary, but somebody suggesting Trump has good ideas is intolerable.
> ..This country needs Trump so bad. He is long overdue


What ideas? I havent heard the douche say anything concrete....thats substantial. Hes way out of his league....how can you not see that? This country needs an outsider yes....but not Trump. Cmon man. Id rather wait 4 more years than to have that douchebag as a leader.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

You know he started his campaign as a sort of joke....to amuse himself dont you? He didnt start to get serious until later. As his bullshit picked up steam (yeah I said it) he was quite suprised. Just as much as the the GOP. None of whats become was initially intentional.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's hilarious to see liberals so jacked up over this. You're right, it's fun.
> This is the most heavily trolled thread on RIU, what better place to get under your skin? So easy.
> 
> Obama can tell Democrats to get behind Hillary, but somebody suggesting Trump has good ideas is intolerable.
> ..This country needs Trump so bad. He is long overdue


Trump clowns heres your chance to score big. Place your bets before the odds shift.




]*PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION 2016

Hillary Clinton
4/9
Donald Trump
5/2
John Kasich
20/1
Bernie Sanders
22/1
Ted Cruz
25/1
Joe Biden
50/1
Mitt Romney
100/1
Paul Ryan
100/1
*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Can't wait to see Clinton destroy Trump in the debates. She's going to make him take clear, unambiguous sides on issues. His "It'll be tremendous! We're going to make such a great deal!" bullshit won't fly. He's been pandering to trying to collect independents on the campaign trail by saying shit like he supports universal health care, watch what happens when she pounds him on that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Trump clowns heres your chance to score big. Place your bets before the odds shift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryans odds should be better.
He said no to running 3 times already.
He also said no to being speaker of the house 3x so there you go


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can't wait to see Clinton destroy Trump in the debates. She's going to make him take clear, unambiguous sides on issues. His "It'll be tremendous! We're going to make such a great deal!" bullshit won't fly. He's been pandering to trying to collect independents on the campaign trail by saying shit like he supports universal health care, watch what happens when she pounds him on that


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 19, 2016)

Yea mon, fuck Trump in AZ, and I cant wait till NY. Then personally I will throw a bag of shit at his head. That will be fun


----------



## testiclees (Mar 19, 2016)

Everybody should boycott the Megyn Kelly show," Trump tweeted. "She is sick and the most overrated person on TV."

Who , in their right mind, could believe a talking asshole like this deserves support?

By "sick" he means she neutered him.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If we dont cut anything then we will never get rid of the debt... NLXSK1


We can start by cutting Congress's pay, every year they vote to work less hours why not save money there. They keep going that way pretty soon it'll be a telecommuting congress.

B4L


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 19, 2016)

Theres just too many mexicans, Trump 2016


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can't wait to see Clinton destroy Trump in the debates. She's going to make him take clear, unambiguous sides on issues. His "It'll be tremendous! We're going to make such a great deal!" bullshit won't fly. He's been pandering to trying to collect independents on the campaign trail by saying shit like he supports universal health care, watch what happens when she pounds him on that


I'll bet trump ducks the debates.....


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Hopefully it starts on time. I'm not sure if sheriff Joe is done arresting all the rabble-rousers. If he picks up and body slams a protester, that would so freaking awesome. More than 3 taken to jail so far. Are you ready for the biggest show on the planet?


Hey GOP, Check this shit out. A protester wearing a KKK hat gets a beat down by a black man at the rally. Fuck , that had to leave a mark. 

https://streamable.com/cfna


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll bet trump ducks the debates.....


I bet Hillary starts crying and leaves the stage. imo TRUMP!


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

Whats wrong with you people?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey GOP, Check this shit out. A protester wearing a KKK hat gets a beat down by a black man at the rally. Fuck , that had to leave a mark.
> 
> https://streamable.com/cfna


That's just how Trumpsters show disagreement that's all


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's just how Trumpsters show disagreement that's all


I really think that KKK promotor forgot black people love Trump. Unbelievable entertainment. TRUMP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyone wearing a kkk Hat should get that treatment imo, kkk lives do NOT matter. I'd had done the same.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

But, since it's a Trump rally, this will obviously not be televised, had it been any others rally, well, you know the drill.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> See man, this is why conservative cries about rights is a joke. In one breath you complain that your klan meetings get shut down because of protesters, denying you of your 1st amendment rights, then in the next you openly advocate for committing violence against protesters for exercising _their_ 1st amendment rights..
> 
> In one breath, Donald Trump says he'll pay the legal fees of people who get arrested for committing violence, in the next he says he never said that!
> 
> Hypocritical inconsistency won't win the white house


So Hilary hasn't a chance?


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 19, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Trumpets are highly uneducated morons. Hey if the shoe fits.


So the vast majority of Americans?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If you want to know which states issue drivers lisences to criminal illegals, then look it up for yourself.


so people who enter the country illegally don't dare to drive without a license now?

wow, your body is so fat that it seems to be cutting off oxygen to your brain.



Not GOP said:


> Your ideas are too far out there for a civil discussion.


says the guy who quoted niggermania.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If he picks up and body slams a protester, that would so freaking awesome.


your ideas are so civil.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can't wait to see Clinton destroy Trump in the debates. She's going to make him take clear, unambiguous sides on issues. His "It'll be tremendous! We're going to make such a great deal!" bullshit won't fly. He's been pandering to trying to collect independents on the campaign trail by saying shit like he supports universal health care, watch what happens when she pounds him on that


He has supported universal healthcare for years. She tried to pound Bernie on that and made a fool of herself.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> So the vast majority of Americans?


It's true, but not just for Trump, it's for all candidates voters. Especially hillarys. It seems about 1/2 of all the candidates voters have a hs diploma or less. But more voters that are educated vote for the left as well, something like 1million more votes for hillary than donald has atm. It doesn't mean much, as I mentioned earlier, many Americans didn't go to college, they chose other paths. Also, a college degree just means you're educated in a certain category, most basic college courses are no different than high school classes. It doesn't mean your stupid if you don't go to college, and it doesn't mean you're smart if you do.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2016)

GOP,what a bunch of nut jobs. First place is the buffoon Trump and in second place is Cruz who is connected to a church that wants to bring the christian version of Sharia Law to the USA.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> what better place to get under your skin? So easy.


if i were a dozen cheeseburgers, i could get under your skin too.









Not GOP said:


> This country needs Trump so bad.


isn't that what the KKK is saying as well?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Anyone wearing a kkk Hat should get that treatment imo, kkk lives do NOT matter. I'd had done the same.


all talk.

you and the KKK support the same candidate, spew the same rhetoric, and say the same stupid shit.

there is literally no difference between a klansman and you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's true, but not just for Trump, it's for all candidates voters. Especially hillarys.


factually incorrect, but it's good to know that you are shaking in your boots because of hillary.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> So the vast majority of Americans?


Not quite pal....not by a longshot.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

America isn't a democracy, it's a dictatorship. Our votes don't matter, what we want doesn't matter. The electoral college and conventions will decide what's best for you. This whole primary and general election bullshit just separates everyone, when it won't matter who or what you support in the end. The government will choose the path for its children and that's the way it is. Maybe that's why Trump has risen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> America isn't a democracy, it's a dictatorship. Our votes don't matter, what we want doesn't matter. The electoral college and conventions will decide what's best for you. This whole primary and general election bullshit just separates everyone, when it won't matter who or what you support in the end. The government will choose the path for its children and that's the way it is. Maybe that's why Trump has risen.


trump has risen solely because of racists like you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> We can start by cutting Congress's pay, every year they vote to work less hours why not save money there. They keep going that way pretty soon it'll be a telecommuting congress.
> 
> B4L


Everyone has a pet project that they dont want cut. And every congressman, senator, etc. that gets funding for their state or other entity is simply creating jobs. Jobs that are missed when projects are ended. Which is why projects never get ended. 

I agree, lets cut their pay, lets cut the defense budget, lets close the department of education and several other federal governments buracracies, lets eliminate the IRS... I can go on and on. 

We really dont need the nanny state no matter how much they tell us we do.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> America isn't a democracy, it's a dictatorship. Our votes don't matter, what we want doesn't matter. The electoral college and conventions will decide what's best for you. This whole primary and general election bullshit just separates everyone, when it won't matter who or what you support in the end. The government will choose the path for its children and that's the way it is. Maybe that's why Trump has risen.


Trump has risen because the Republican party has not been listening to their base for far too long. They got the house and they got the senate and they promised to fight on Obamacare and other things and they completely caved. Fuck them....

Now they want to jury rig the election so they have someone they can control. It is so transparent if you just look at it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Trump has risen because the Republican party has not been listening to their base for far too long. They got the house and they got the senate and they promised to fight on Obamacare and other things and they completely caved. Fuck them....
> 
> Now they want to jury rig the election so they have someone they can control. It is so transparent if you just look at it.


Yeah, I agree with that. That's kind of where I was heading, people are just tired of what everything is becoming and how we the people don't matter and are just tired of being push overs and people are fighting back, blindly maybe, but at least fighting back. I've always said, our government is just a two headed snake. It will always lead to the same thing, back and forth, back and forth.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> all talk.
> 
> you and the KKK support the same candidate, spew the same rhetoric, and say the same stupid shit.
> 
> there is literally no difference between a klansman and you.


Hey poopy pants, Did you see the beat down that klan member got from the black dude? Maybe the BLM can find another idiot to wear a klan hat at the next rally. LOL LOL TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, I agree with that. That's kind of where I was heading, people are just tired of what everything is becoming and how we the people don't matter and are just tired of being push overs and people are fighting back, blindly maybe, but at least fighting back. I've always said, our government is just a two headed snake. It will always lead to the same thing, back and forth, back and forth.


I wouldnt necessarily say it was blindly either. I have said before and will say again that Trump wont make a great president because it is always about Trump.

HOWEVER... Barak Obama had 0 managerial skills going into the office of president and will leave with 0 managerial skills.

Trump has a proven track record of putting the right people in the right job and holding them accountable. That is how his projects get done on time and budget. 

At least it would be a change from the establishment. He aint a conservative, that is for sure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants, Did you see the beat down that klan member got from the black dude? Maybe the BLM can find another idiot to wear a klan hat at the next rally. LOL LOL TRUMP!


did you see where the KKK told its klansmen to get out there and support trump, so you did?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Trump has a proven track record of putting the right people in the right job and holding them accountable. That is how his projects get done on time and budget.


how many bankruptcies is he up to?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you see where the KKK told its klansmen to get out there and support trump, so you did?


No I didn't see it, but I fucking seen that kkk promotor get an ass whopping to where he may not want to wear the hat anymore. I had to watch it several times, fuck that was great fucking entertainment. FUCK"N A TRUMP!

https://streamable.com/cfna for your viewing pleasure. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No I didn't see it


oh, then let me refresh your memory for you.

 

and like a good little klanman, you are volunteering your ass off for him. even spamming us with his rallies every time he has one.

you're a good little klansman, but your wife is still fat.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, then let me refresh your memory for you.
> 
> View attachment 3636317
> 
> ...


Is that the guy that just endorsed Hillary? LOL TRUMP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I wouldnt necessarily say it was blindly either. I have said before and will say again that Trump wont make a great president because it is always about Trump.
> 
> HOWEVER... Barak Obama had 0 managerial skills going into the office of president and will leave with 0 managerial skills.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I'm Independent, but I usually lean left, but I don't like either left candidate running now, I guess I don't like any candidate really haha. Trump is certainly stirring the pot though. I came to this thread to see what's up and peoples views, seeing if I'd be swayed one way or the other, the only thing I found is the lefts are reallyyyyyy dumb af. I figured it would be mostly Trump supporters being hateful, but I was completely surprised that it's actually the liberals that are the hateful ones. The liars. The ones that are not accepting to others views. That really took me by storm and shocked me. Definitely was not expecting that. Showed some friends some posts by others I had to block the other day, they are now voting Trump lol. I may hold my vote, but we will see how it goes. I definitely won't be associated with a party that has so many messed up supporters in it, figured that would be trumps but guess not lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Is that the guy that just endorsed Hillary? LOL TRUMP!


no, that is david duke, former KKK grand wizrd, who you stand with in supporting trump.

isn't that hilarious? that you are now in lockstep with the KKK?

or is that old news, since you are a longtime klan member?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Agreed. I'm Independent, but I usually lean left, but I don't like either left candidate running now, I guess I don't like any candidate really haha. Trump is certainly stirring the pot though. I came to this thread to see what's up and peoples views, seeing if I'd be swayed one way or the other, the only thing I found is the lefts are reallyyyyyy dumb af. I figured it would be mostly Trump supporters being hateful, but I was completely surprised that it's actually the liberals that are the hateful ones. The liars. The ones that are not accepting to others views. That really took me by storm and shocked me. Definitely was not expecting that. Showed some friends some posts by others I had to block the other day, they are now voting Trump lol. I may hold my vote, but we will see how it goes.


you support a candidate who wants to ban muslims from the country and build a wall to keep mexicans out, and you call other people hateful and dumb?

jesus fucking christ, take a look at reality sometime.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you see where the KKK told its klansmen to get out there and support trump, so you did?


Where do I sign up for the clan?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Where do I sign up for the clan?


I hope your joking and being facetious hah


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hope your joking and being facetious hah


why?

you are in alignment with the klan right now. you have the same rhetoric and support the same candidate.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hope your joking and being facetious hah


It depends on if they are giving away free tee shirts.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 19, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> It depends on if they are giving away free tee shirts.


Free tee shirts are always shitty quality...


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2016)

Iam outta this one. Just silly. I got plants to tend to and iam going to bed. Night yall.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, that is david duke, former KKK grand wizrd, who you stand with in supporting trump.
> 
> isn't that hilarious? that you are now in lockstep with the KKK?
> 
> or is that old news, since you are a longtime klan member?


You are mistaken, Those are the people that endorsed Hillary, I seen it in the news. Sorry about your luck. The Klan shows up at a Trump rally and got a bad ass beat down, Did you miss that? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

Blacks love Trump!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Blacks love Trump!


Uneducated people love Trump








I bet you can't find any Trump supporters who can tell you why they support Trump from a policy position. Post that clip, I'd love to see it! It's always people with a southern drawl reminiscing about "better times" and saying "We need to make America great again!".. When asked when that was, they all point to a time of high corporate taxes, high wages, benefits and overtime, high union membership, and all the other things _democrats_ fight to strengthen and _republicans_ consistently try to undermine and/or destroy


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are mistaken, Those are the people that endorsed Hillary, I seen it in the news.


no, you're going senile, and this is why your family is putting you in a home.

david duke of the KKK endorsed trump.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Uneducated people love Trump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are so far gone , I don't think you can even pay attention anymore. TRUMP wins and we all benefit . Hows that? TRUMP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Iam outta this one. Just silly. I got plants to tend to and iam going to bed. Night yall.


Yup. Same here. I stuck it out as long as I could, sad political chat turns in to this. I really don't see a difference in either side at this point. Maybe some day people can make thier own decisions on political views instead of following one train or the other. The middle is the best and always will be, probably why the statistics are 60% independent, and split 20/20% left and right. Most of America doesn't even vote so let the clowns have their fun.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, you're going senile, and this is why your family is putting you in a home.
> 
> david duke of the KKK endorsed trump.
> 
> View attachment 3636377


Poopy pants, They like Hillary so they endorsed Hillary. Sorry about your fucking luck dude. TRUMP!

*Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President*
*He says he's retracting his endorsement of Donald Trump.*






Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton attends a "Get Out the Vote" event at the Chicago Journeymen Plumbers Local Union on March 14 in Chicago.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I really don't see a difference in either side at this point.


one side is for banning muslims, hating mexicans, taking over women's fetuses, and going to pointless wars. the other isn't.

it's pretty easy for people who aren't stupid.




AlphaPhase said:


> the statistics are 60% independent, and split 20/20% left and right.


factually incorrect.

only off by about 50% there, dumbass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, They like Hillary so they endorsed Hillary. Sorry about your fucking luck dude. TRUMP!
> 
> *Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President*
> *He says he's retracting his endorsement of Donald Trump.*
> ...


so the KKK guy endorsed trump?

and now he says he endorses hillary because of some magical belief that she will do the exact opposite of everything she is saying?

LOL

that means he is for trump's policies. hence why the KKK grand dragon endorsed trump.

 

so that means you are still aligned with the KKK.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You guys are so far gone , I don't think you can even pay attention anymore. TRUMP wins and we all benefit . Hows that? TRUMP!


How's that? Pretty much as expected. Trump supporters are the kind of people who wonder why the square peg won't fit into the round hole


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> No, You're a fucking dumb ass man. (uncle buck) - go fuck yourself, OK? I hear that's accepted by libs and is totally encouraged
> View attachment 3636383 View attachment 3636384
> 
> 
> Later peeps


you realize that you just validated me, right?

40% (reality) is not 60% (your claim), and you are off by about 50% (exactly what i said).

dumbass.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 19, 2016)

What's 20% of the voters that are eligible, but didn't register. Tack that on to independent, because if they were affiliated, they had registered. These people are not either side, which leaves them independent.
Later


So there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> What's 20% of the voters that are eligible, but didn't register. Tack that on to independent, because if they were affiliated, they had registered. These people are not either side, which leaves them independent.
> Later
> View attachment 3636394
> 
> So there.


no wonder you support racist idiots like trump and rawn pawl.

you're not bright, and further, you have a hard time admitting that you are not bright.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Coward Trump supporter sign;








Isn't it great how people show their true colors when they're among like minded individuals?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Coward Trump supporter sign;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why he's hiding his face?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I wonder why he's hiding his face?


Maybe @nitro harley or @Not GOP can let us know?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so the KKK guy endorsed trump?
> 
> and now he says he endorses hillary because of some magical belief that she will do the exact opposite of everything she is saying?
> 
> ...


No, That means Hillary has that piece of shit is what it says. You can read it all day and at the end of the day the head liner says Hillary has that piece of shit. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How's that? Pretty much as expected. Trump supporters are the kind of people who wonder why the square peg won't fit into the round hole


I think you are confused with your college exam. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Maybe @nitro harley or @Not GOP can let us know?


Maybe its a Hillary rally dude , There are a lot of Bernie and Hillary people at Trump rallies doing that shit. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey GOP, Check this shit out. A protester wearing a KKK hat gets a beat down by a black man at the rally. Fuck , that had to leave a mark.
> 
> https://streamable.com/cfna


Thank god for that. He had it coming



nitro harley said:


> I bet Hillary starts crying and leaves the stage. imo TRUMP!


Hillary will have to leave the stage due to uncontrollable coughing. It goes on for minutes at a time, and gets so bad, she sounds like she's choking a dick. I'm worried Hillary is not healthy enough to serve as president.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Thank god for that. He had it coming
> 
> 
> Hillary will have to leave the stage due to uncontrollable coughing. It goes on for minutes at a time, and gets so bad, she sounds like she's choking a dick. I'm worried Hillary is not healthy enough to serve as president.


I agree Hillary looks weak and I think the dope they pump her up on is showing. I am afraid she might have a mini stroke before this is over. And check out this video from a black man that wanted to hear Trumps message. TRUMP!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=988608861209475


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 20, 2016)

BOOM! Right below the ear.Nice swing. I love it. Hopefully the guys jaw was dislocated, and we can hear about how it all went down from the Trump supporter on CNN tomorrow. How awesome would that be?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> BOOM! Right to the chin. I love it. Hopefully the guys jaw was dislocated, and we can hear about how it all went down from the Trump supporter on CNN tomorrow. How awesome would that be?


And these people claim to be educated. Trumps right, our education system is fucked up. If I were their parents I would demand my money back for that education. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I agree Hillary looks weak and I think the dope they pump her up on is showing. I am afraid she might have a mini stroke before this is over. And check out this video from a black man that wanted to hear Trumps message. TRUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy brings up a lot of really good points. These protesters are not peaceful at all. They are nasty, rude, swearing in front of kids, and are sub-human scum. Trump is the only candidate who can take these animals on, and win. He will not back down like Romney. There is too much at stake. The good news is, after Trump deports the illegals living in our jails and prisons, there will be plenty of space for Democrats who behave like children.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

TRUMP FUNNIES!

http://i.imgur.com/KZp3GRK.png


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 20, 2016)

Black Trump supporter accosted by Black Lives Matter protesters


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey @Not GOP , Here is a good read from the NYpost. TRUMP!

http://nypost.com/2016/03/19/why-its-time-for-a-trump-revolution/


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

a vote for trump is promoting racism & bigotry. Are you a racist & bigot?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> a vote for trump is promoting racism & bigotry. Are you a racist & bigot?



It would be nice if someone, and I asked everyone, to point out this racism and bigotry Trump is accused of. You say so isn`t good enough.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> a vote for trump is promoting racism & bigotry. Are you a racist & bigot?


A vote for Trump is a vote to end racism & bigotry. You got it backwards doulblejj. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> A vote for Trump is a vote to end racism & bigotry. You got it backwards doulblejj. TRUMP!


Let's put that statement up to a vote....lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It would be nice if someone, and I asked everyone, to point out this racism and bigotry Trump is accused of. You say so isn`t good enough.


THE WALL......


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Let's put that statement up to a vote....lol


Your confused with the hate outside of a trump rally. Those people are fucked up. All we can do is vote and the protesters are a prime example of what is going to be a Trump landslide. imo TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your confused with the hate outside of a trump rally. Those people are fucked up. All we can do is vote and the protesters are a prime example of what is going to be a Trump landslide. imo TRUMP!


Don't bet the farm on it.....


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I agree Hillary looks weak and I think the dope they pump her up on is showing. I am afraid she might have a mini stroke before this is over. And check out this video from a black man that wanted to hear Trumps message. TRUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have produced 4 or 5 black trump "supporters" since this whole thing has started, and you think that this is a good thing? Hillary's support among blacks is in the millions. Keep up the hard work though.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You have produced 4 or 5 black trump "supporters" since this whole thing has started, and you think that this is a good thing? Hillary's support among blacks is in the millions. Keep up the hard work though.


Trump loves Black people. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Don't bet the farm on it.....


I don't bet the farm on anything. But I will put some bitcoin on it after I see what happens after tuesday. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump loves Black people. TRUMP!


Loving black people doesn't get you votes. Black people loving you does.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Loving black people doesn't get you votes. Black people loving you does.


That is why Trump Rallies are a love fest! TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Loving black people doesn't get you votes. Black people loving you does.


How do you get black people to love you?

If I look at Hillary and Obama it seems to be to lie to them....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No, That means Hillary has that piece of shit is what it says. You can read it all day and at the end of the day the head liner says Hillary has that piece of shit. TRUMP!


you seem agitated. calm down, geriatric racist.

what i read was that this KKK grand dragon endorsed trump, sent out tweets supporting white power and trump, and now does nto want to undermine trump, so he is switching to hillary, and claiming that hillary will do the exact opposite of everything she says.

that makes no sense, and it shows that the first choice of the grand dragon of the KKK is donald trump.

just like other KKK members, like david duke, as well as low level klansmen like you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I'm worried Hillary is not healthy enough to serve as president.


you really should worry about your own obesity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump loves Black people. TRUMP!


then why did he refuse to rent them apartments and get sued for it, and settle?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you seem agitated. calm down, geriatric racist.
> 
> what i read was that this KKK grand dragon endorsed trump, sent out tweets supporting white power and trump, and now does nto want to undermine trump, so he is switching to hillary, and claiming that hillary will do the exact opposite of everything she says.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your fucking luck poopy pants Hillary owns that piece of shit. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then why did he refuse to rent them apartments and get sued for it, and settle?


Trump loves Black people, I heard him say it. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sorry about your fucking luck poopy pants Hillary owns that piece of shit. TRUMP!


he is rooting for bizarro hillary in his fucked up little head, not hillary.

his actual endorsement was for trump, your candidate. remember?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump loves Black people, I heard him say it. TRUMP!


yeah, it really shows when he accuses obama of being a kenyan.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> How do you get black people to love you?


Well If you have to ask...


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he is rooting for bizarro hillary in his fucked up little head, not hillary.
> 
> his actual endorsement was for trump, your candidate. remember?
> 
> View attachment 3636709


It say Hillary and there is nothing you can do to change that fact. Good luck with that piece of shit! TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It say Hillary and there is nothing you can do to change that fact. Good luck with that piece of shit! TRUMP!


then why does he not support any of hillary's views?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, it really shows when he accuses obama of being a kenyan.


Who the hell knows what BarryO is? He looks like a traitor to me. TRUMP!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> THE WALL......


So if you build a fence around your property your a racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Who the hell knows what BarryO is? He looks like a traitor to me.  TRUMP!


behold the racism that gave rise to trump, and got him the endorsement of KKK grand wizard david duke.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So if you build a fence around your property your a racist?


The US ain't 'Trumps yard'


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So if you build a fence around your property your a racist?


Hey MrstickyScissors, They won't get it, but they will get over it. It just stings a little bit for now. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> behold the racism that gave rise to trump, and got him the endorsement of KKK grand wizard david duke.


Oh , poopy pants, How does it feel to have Hillary as the new queen of the KKK. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Oh , poopy pants, How does it feel to have Hillary as the new queen of the KKK. LOL TRUMP!


It's pretty bad when even the KKK abandon you....like rats off a sinking ship


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> THE WALL......


 The wall was there and still is. How can you call that Trump ?

Oh, you mean the idea ? I can`t call a wall racist knowing it`s purpose is to slow infiltration. Ugly for sure.

Papers when you leave to show when you come back legally, and a mobile howitzer wall along a road, Is more the way I`d go because it`s not ugly and can move at will.

The idea isn`t even a question anymore. Some people still don`t learn that if you don`t pump the water out faster than it comes in,.... you still sink.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So if you build a fence around your property your a racist?


It's not his property.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Oh , poopy pants, How does it feel to have Hillary as the new queen of the KKK. LOL TRUMP!


you are aware that your candidate has almost all of the KKK support, right?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Oh , poopy pants, How does it feel to have Hillary as the new queen of the KKK. LOL TRUMP!


And she's still gonna win. Now how does that make you feel?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The US ain't 'Trumps yard'


It will be. imo

I bet you like your fence? I like mine, it keeps the wild pigs out and unwanted people. TRUMP!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 20, 2016)

But the wall is only meant to keep people that don't belong here out. Do you feel we should just let people in without discretion? If anything make it easy to go through the proper channels to immigrate legally. You strike me as a smart man, can you seriously say that you see it fit to let people that you know nothing about come into your country? I'm just curious.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's pretty bad when even the KKK abandon you....like rats off a sinking ship


I think it was all the people in the democratic party started wearing there hat like it is a party hat. So who would of thought the Dems would fly the party flag again? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are aware that your candidate has almost all of the KKK support, right?


The news says the Dems got them lock stock and barrel. Just like the old days. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The wall was there and still is. How can you call that Trump ?
> 
> Oh, you mean the idea ? I can`t call a wall racist knowing *it`s purpose is to slow infiltration*. Ugly for sure.
> 
> ...


I had said it here before, if you wish to slow infiltration as you put it, just quit hiring them & they will go home. Make it a HUGE fine to hire an illegal & make the 1%'s pay it for dangeling $$$ at them & enticing them over the border. The Wall is just for show & a symbol of racism & bigotry & isolationism.....


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> And she's still gonna win. Now how does that make you feel?


Trump will crush Hillary. TRUMP!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 20, 2016)

And I would have no problems with letting whoever in, but if thats the case do away with all these law


doublejj said:


> I had said it here before, if you wish to slow infiltration as you put it, just quit hiring them & they will go home. Make it a HUGE fine to hire an illegal & make the 1%'s pay it for dangeling $$$ at them & enticing them over the border. The Wall is just for show & a symbol of racism & bigotry & isolationism.....


I see your point of view


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You have produced 4 or 5 black trump "supporters" since this whole thing has started, and you think that this is a good thing? Hillary's support among blacks is in the millions. Keep up the hard work though.


 This is true, but they are hard to find. You have to look very carefully to find black people at Hillary gatherings that are not standing still obeying.

Did you see that brother whoop that guy that just came back from Woodstock ? To me it wasn`t warranted but I couldn`t hear what they said, it may have been. They blocked traffic knowing going inside is aggressive against the assembly.

Are Trump fans doing this at Bernie`s ? Hillary`s ? I`ve not heard.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea mon, fuck Trump in AZ, and I cant wait till NY. Then personally I will throw a bag of shit at his head. That will be fun


If the bag of shit hits him square on the head, how will anyone be able to tell?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I had said it here before, if you wish to slow infiltration as you put it, just quit hiring them & they will go home. Make it a HUGE fine to hire an illegal & make the 1%'s pay it for dangeling $$$ at them & enticing them over the border. The Wall is just for show & a symbol of racism & bigotry & isolationism.....


 Well hiring them and putting them on welfare after nine months are two different attractions separate in motive.

I can`t hold it against someone willing to work for less just to have work. I do it to get jobs. I have a whole neighborhood that is full of gimme girls and not one of them was born in the USA or speaks our language. That`s one ward in a city,..this is happening all over the country and adds up. 100% tax funded. 100% Government program. 100% illegals. I`m supposed to sit well with that ?

What in the last 7 years has been addressed about immigration and at least written up ?

The least the Government could do is ask, they wont have that though.

Every new tax or fee on employers is some crooks money grab,...so to hit employers for illegal insurance and costs coverage ,...don`t fly, banks are still involved.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

rollitup said:


> If the bag of shit hits him square on the head, how will anyone be able to tell?


Hi Rolli. Its about time the Klan got a beat down from a black man, Did you see that? That was great wasn't it? TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> This is true, but they are hard to find. You have to look very carefully to find black people at Hillary gatherings that are not standing still obeying.
> 
> Did you see that brother whoop that guy that just came back from Woodstock ? To me it wasn`t warranted but I couldn`t hear what they said, it may have been. They blocked traffic knowing going inside is aggressive against the assembly.
> 
> Are Trump fans doing this at Bernie`s ? Hillary`s ? I`ve not heard.


There are no violent assaults at Hillary or Bernie's rallies. On this we agree.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> There are no violent assaults at Hillary or Bernie's rallies. On this we agree.
> 
> Sent from my KFARWI using Rollitup mobile app


 Does that indicate Trump supporters are not as violent as the others are at his ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *It will be*. imo
> 
> I bet you like your fence? I like mine, it keeps the wild pigs out and unwanted people. TRUMP!


not if I have any say....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi Rolli. Its about time the Klan got a beat down from a black man, Did you see that? That was great wasn't it? TRUMP!


Yeah....making America great.....one beating at a time....


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Does that indicate Trump supporters are not as violent as the others are at his ?


Why don't you tell me. Let's see exactly how full of shit you really are.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

Mexicans love Trump.....


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yeah....making America great.....one beating at a time....


The beatings will continue until moral improves! TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Why don't you tell me. Let's see exactly how full of shit you really are.



Now How am I gonna tell you about something that hasn`t happened yet ? Talk about ,... full of shit.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The beatings will continue until moral improves! TRUMP!


How American....


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> How American....


Its more of a pirate thing. And a message for the Klan. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Its more of a pirate thing. And a message for the Klan. TRUMP!


Not my idea of the American dream....


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Now How am I gonna tell you about something that hasn`t happened yet ? Talk about ,... full of shit.....


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Not my idea of the American dream....


Probably not. When you have groups sporting the Klan hat at rallies where Black people go, you are going to find a hook up . These educated kids need to get a refund. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> BOOM! Right below the ear.Nice swing. I love it. Hopefully the guys jaw was dislocated, and we can hear about how it all went down from the Trump supporter on CNN tomorrow. How awesome would that be?


Sucker punched for exercising his 1st Amendment right, then you celebrate it and call the left intolerant? How dumb are you? Honest question.

Also note that this wasn't the guy that put on the KKK hood.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's easy for your lily white ass to say. You have no clue what it's like to be a black man. It wasn't a sucker punch, he acted in self defense. The rabble-rouser white supremacist was causing enough chaos to give the Trump supporter reasonable cause. From what I hear on twitter, he reached for the black man's arm and called him a nigger.
> 
> I mean seriously, what did he expect would happen? Some people have no common sense. All emotion, no filter


that's not justification to assault someone...once your out of the 5th grade


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that's not justification to assault someone...once your out of the 5th grade


You're right Uncle Tom, its assault. Perhaps he took it a bit too far,
but don't expect me to feel sorry for some KKK scumbag.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The news says the Dems got them lock stock and barrel.


this is why your family is putting yo in a home. you're delusional.

trump is picking up 99.9% of all the KKK support.


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> From what I hear on twitter, he reached for the black man's arm and called him a nigger.


From what I heard on twitter, you rape little kids. Stop raping little kids.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump will crush Hillary. TRUMP!


lol. you poor delusional racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You have no clue what it's like to be a black man.


and you do, chumlee?


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's easy for your lily white ass to say. You have no clue what it's like to be a black man. It wasn't a sucker punch, he acted in self defense. The rabble-rouser white supremacist was causing enough chaos to give the Trump supporter reasonable cause. From what I hear on twitter, he reached for the black man's arm and called him a nigger.
> 
> I mean seriously, what did he expect would happen? Some people have no common sense. All emotion, no filter


No, it was a sucker punch numb nuts and I'm not white either. The "rabble rouser" in the picture that you were applauding was not a white supremacist. In an interview with the guy who was sucker punched, he said "I was protesting Trump’s facism, his racism, his lies, his women-hating." Sure sounds like a white supremacist to me! 

Obviously you haven't read a thing on twitter and are just making things up. It's been all over the news that as this man was being escorted out by the black guy came up and sucker punched him.

https://twitter.com/alex_satterly/status/711323486950596608

Watch the video.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this is why your family is putting yo in a home. you're delusional.
> 
> trump is picking up 99.9% of all the KKK support.


Poopy pants, sorry about your luck. Hillary owns the KKK. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You have no clue what it's like to be a black man.


Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hillary owns the KKK.


then why is the organizational structure of the KKK telling people like you to go out there and volunteer for trump?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol. you poor delusional racist.
> 
> View attachment 3636954


Poopy pants, If that was true about Hillary why is there a war against Trump right now? And the polls had Bush winning until Trump crushed him. Trump wins by a landslide. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then why is the organizational structure of the KKK telling people like you to go out there and volunteer for trump?



Duke likes southern girls like Hillary, thats why he endorses the bitch. Neither one of those people will be telling me jack shit. just so you know. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> why is there a war against Trump right now?


maybe because of KKK sycophants like you spamming non-stop for him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Duke likes southern girls like Hillary, thats why he endorses the bitch.


david duke did not endorse hillary, he endorsed trump. your candidate. the KKK's candidate.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe because of KKK sycophants like you spamming non-stop for him.


I am spreading the love and you are spreading hate. Its that simple. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> david duke did not endorse hillary, he endorsed trump. your candidate. the KKK's candidate.
> 
> View attachment 3636967


Duke owns that bitch just like the paper says. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 20, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> No, it was a sucker punch numb nuts and I'm not white either. The "rabble rouser" in the picture that you were applauding was not a white supremacist. In an interview with the guy who was sucker punched, he said "I was protesting Trump’s facism, his racism, his lies, his women-hating." Sure sounds like a white supremacist to me!
> 
> Obviously you haven't read a thing on twitter and are just making things up. It's been all over the news that as this man was being escorted out by the black guy came up and sucker punched him.
> 
> ...


He had every right to believe the guy with a confederate flag who was with a woman wearing a white hood is white supremacist. The Trump supporter made the split second decision to defend himself from a klan attack. Maybe people would feel safer at Trump rallies, if miscreants wouldn't show up wearing white hoods. These types of misunderstandings wouldn't happen, and stupid people wouldn't get knocked out.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> He had every right to believe the guy with a confederate flag who was with a woman wearing a white hood is white supremacist. The Trump supporter made the split second decision to defend himself from a klan attack. Maybe people would feel safer at Trump rallies, if miscreants wouldn't show up wearing white hoods. These types of misunderstandings wouldn't happen, and stupid people wouldn't get knocked out.


Bullshit and you know it. Watch the video.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


 Not sure I know what you mean. I have oil in my street and dandelions.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> He had every right to believe the guy with a confederate flag who was with a woman wearing a white hood is white supremacist. The Trump supporter made the split second decision to defend himself from a klan attack. Maybe people would feel safer at Trump rallies, if miscreants wouldn't show up wearing white hoods. These types of misunderstandings wouldn't happen, and stupid people wouldn't get knocked out.


The assaulter was just charged with assault causing injury....there goes his right to vote


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Uneducated people love Trump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like when Democrats fought against passing the Civil Rights Act?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The assaulter was just charged with assault causing injury....there goes his right to vote


 He should be, but will this one die in custody ? Maybe en-route ?

Look, what was said prolly get him punched by me too. If nothing was said, we`re even, Didn`t a white guy punch a black dude last time. ? As you know street justice isn`t for Courts.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Coward Trump supporter sign;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump supporter? Isn't that a Hilary event?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He should be, but will this one die in custody ? Maybe en-route ?
> 
> Look, what was said prolly get him punched by me too. If nothing was said, we`re even, Didn`t a white guy punch a black dude last time. ? As you know street justice isn`t for Courts.


street justice isn't for presidential races ....


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The assaulter was just charged with assault causing injury....there goes his right to vote


Not until conviction.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The assaulter was just charged with assault causing injury....there goes his right to vote


Since when did you become so enthusiastic about suppressing the black vote? Did you turn GOP overnight?
He will be out on bail by tomorrow morning.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Since when did you become so enthusiastic about suppressing the black vote? Did you turn GOP overnight?
> He will be out on bail by tomorrow morning.


facing a class 2 felony...."with injury" is going to get him some time


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> street justice isn't for presidential races ....



It was a rally and nothing formal about attendees. You`re not gonna break the 1% without a fight. I`m surprised it hasn`t gotten ugly yet. Not everyone is old enough to remember this as part of the rallies. You are.

Republicans are likened to,.... "You do for me, I do for you".

Democrats are likened to,....."I do for you,... you owe me now".

The Candidates are not involved with the hacking it out in the rallies of your County.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> facing a class 2 felony...."with injury" is going to get him some time


He acted in self defense. Sherif Joe will pull some strings and have charges reduced to battery. Assuming he has a clean record, we're looking at maybe probation with some community service.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Not sure I know what you mean. I have oil in my street and dandelions.


Sorry about your luck.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> He acted in self defense. Sherif Joe will pull some strings and have charges reduced to battery. Assuming he has a clean record, we're looking at maybe probation with some community service.


not likely


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Police confirm Trump campaign wanted peaceful black students kicked out of rally*
*After about 30 black students were kicked out of a Donald Trump rally on Monday, apparently just for being black, Trump’s campaign denied having asked for the students to be removed. About that:*

“A member of the [Trump] event staff approached a member of our agency and requested that the group be asked to leave,” Capt. Stryde Jones, a Lowndes County Sheriff’s officer, told the network.

Another member of local law enforcement who worked the event backed up Jones’ account.

“I spoke to a Trump staffer, whose name I do not have, she told us that they needed to leave,” Valdosta Police Chief Brian Childress told MSNBC. “Not only did I talk to a Trump staffer, so did the University police, and we were told over the radio by the Sheriff’s office that Trump staff wanted them out.”

*http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2016/3/4/1495812/-Police-confirm-Trump-campaign-wanted-peaceful-black-students-kicked-out-of-rally*


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

TRUMP CHART ALERT!

TRUMP WILL DESTROY HILLARY. TRUMP!


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP CHART ALERT!
> 
> TRUMP WILL DESTROY HILLARY. TRUMP!


totally out of fucking line
Sorry


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Since we are just trolling these days. You know what is getting destroyed?
> Your daughters vagina by a huge black cock. Nightly. And she calls him daddy knowing it pisses you off that she loves black men


LOLOL


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Since we are just trolling these days. You know what is getting destroyed?
> Your daughters vagina by a huge black cock. Nightly. And she calls him daddy knowing it pisses you off that she loves black men


WOW, CheesyO, Fuck what happened? I just gave you a chair a day ago and thought we were buddy's. TRUMP!


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> WOW, CheesyO, Fuck what happened? I just gave you a chair a day ago and thought we were buddy's. TRUMP!


Sorry


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

TRUMP ENDORSEMENT ALERT!

Dirty Harry joins the team! Right on, TRUMP!

*BREAKING – Clint Eastwood to Hold Campaign Rally With THIS Candidate!*



Clint Eastwood has long established himself as a icon of masculinity. He also has delineated himself from many of the traditional Hollywood elite crowd and has developed a reputation for being independent. Most recently, he has pledged his support behind one 2016 Presidential candidate in particular.

*The actor who is famous for his roles in Dirty Harry and Unforgiven is going to be speaking at a campaign rally for none other than Donald Trump*, via RWN. This is extremely good news for Trump, as the rally is to be held in California.

Like many other individuals in Hollywood, Eastwood does not necessarily fit in a neat political box. Although he has supported many conservative candidates in the past, including John McCain and Mitt Romney, he has also supported some liberal causes. This is one of the main reasons why this is a good turn of events for Mr. Trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am spreading the love and you are spreading hate.


does that include the time you called all blacks and hispanics "low information voters" based solely on the color of their skin?

a statement that includes your own son in law?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Duke owns that bitch just like the paper says. TRUMP!


no, david duke, former grand wizard of the KKK, supports your candidate, donald trump.

 

still want to try to convince me that you and the KKK are simply spreading love?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> does that include the time you called all blacks and hispanics "low information voters" based solely on the color of their skin?
> 
> a statement that includes your own son in law?


I just watched that Black man beat the fuck'en crap out of that Hillary Klan member again. Fuck that had to hurt. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, david duke, former grand wizard of the KKK, supports your candidate, donald trump.
> 
> View attachment 3637062
> 
> still want to try to convince me that you and the KKK are simply spreading love?


That black man at the rally spread some fucking love thats for dam sure. The Democratic Klan Hat, batter up, that was fucking great stuff wasn't it? TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That black man at the rally spread some fucking love thats for dam sure. The Democratic Klan Hat, batter up, that was fucking great stuff wasn't it? TRUMP!


yes, to a psychopathic racist I suppose it would be "great stuff".....to most normal humans? not so much


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That black man at the rally spread some fucking love thats for dam sure. The Democratic Klan Hat, batter up, that was fucking great stuff wasn't it? TRUMP!


New bronze oil pump drive, crank getting trued. Endplay getting on spec. My bike I'd stripped to the frame. So I'm painting the tins in candy red. Did the cam cover chop and routing all new stainless steel oil lines with anodized fittings

The paint looks bad ass. It's candy over silver and black marble. It pops. And umm going to drop the rev limiter down to 6400 from 7000


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yes, to a psychopathic racist I suppose it would be "great stuff".....to most normal humans? not so much


Hey doublejj, You don't need to be a racist to like watching a black man beat down a Klan hat wearing Klan member. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP ENDORSEMENT ALERT!
> 
> Dirty Harry joins the team! Right on, TRUMP!
> 
> ...


The guy that talks to empty chairs?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> New bronze oil pump drive, crank getting trued. Endplay getting on spec. My bike I'd stripped to the frame. So I'm painting the tins in candy red. Did the cam cover chop and routing all new stainless steel oil lines with anodized fittings
> 
> The paint looks bad ass. It's candy over silver and black marble. It pops. And umm going to drop the rev limiter down to 6400 from 7000


Cool, Chesus, summers coming soon. I fired mine up yesterday just to knock the dust off things. Its ready for a pass. As soon as I get the boat ready for shrimping I am going back to Hawaii until june sometime and then come back for the summer and start racing again.

I hope everything goes back together smoothly. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The guy that talks to empty chairs?


I am sure it will be another packed house like all the others were. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am sure it will be another packed house like all the others were. TRUMP!


Is that before or after they kick the black people out?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Is that before or after they kick the black people out?


I guess you missed that Black Trump supporter that gave the beat down to the Klan man? TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Police confirm Trump campaign wanted peaceful black students kicked out of rally
> After about 30 black students were kicked out of a Donald Trump rally on Monday, apparently just for being black, Trump’s campaign denied having asked for the students to be removed. About that:*
> 
> “A member of the [Trump] event staff approached a member of our agency and requested that the group be asked to leave,” Capt. Stryde Jones, a Lowndes County Sheriff’s officer, told the network.
> ...



No name,...just a shark tooth,....? All those cops trained to take names,....just a tooth ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess you missed that Black Trump supporter that gave the beat down to the Klan man? TRUMP!


Yep, and he got kicked out too.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No name,...just a shark tooth,....? All those cops trained to take names,....just a tooth ?


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Cool, Chesus, summers coming soon. I fired mine up yesterday just to knock the dust off things. Its ready for a pass. As soon as I get the boat ready for shrimping I am going back to Hawaii until june sometime and then come back for the summer and start racing again.
> 
> I hope everything goes back together smoothly. nitro


I'm never racing my bike again. Ive got about 10k into this one and I'm going to ride it until I can no longer


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yep, and he got kicked out too.


Yes he got arrested. But I will remember him for ever. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

Mexico makes a push to have their citizens vote in American elections. They believe that Mexico should have the final say in who the next president is... another reason why Trump has so much support. We are tired of being pushed around by Mexico. We need a leader that will stick his foot up their ass, and then twist it sideways.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-20/stop-trump-movement-gets-boost-from-mexico-s-efforts-in-u-s


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

Elizabeth Warren has a lot of nerve posting about insecurities. It laughable to see a person lie about her ethnicity and heritage to seek acceptance from people and colleges. I wonder if there is a clinical name for that specific type of personality disorder.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Mexico makes a push to have their citizens vote in American elections. They believe that Mexico should have the final say in who the next president is... another reason why Trump has so much support. We are tired of being pushed around by Mexico. We need a leader that will stick his foot up their ass, and then twist it sideways.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-20/stop-trump-movement-gets-boost-from-mexico-s-efforts-in-u-s


trump is really bringing out the vote....the Hispanic vote


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump is really bringing out the vote....the Hispanic vote


Ok, sure. What does that have to do with other countries trying to influence U.S. elections?
You do know Mexico is not a race, right?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Ok, sure. What does that have to do with other countries trying to influence U.S. elections?
> You do know Mexico is not a race, right?


No...they are our neighbor


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Donald trump is doing such a bang up job...pun intended....that Hillary was flooded with $30.1mil in campaign donations....LAST MONTH! lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump is really bringing out the vote....the Hispanic vote


I don't understand why they don't get this. 81% of this country I is comprised of POC, women, and young people. trump carries none of these demographics. There just aren't enough angry old white people to elect this man. Let them have their fun though, because I'm enjoying this more than they are.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I don't understand why they don't get this. 81% of this country I is comprised of POC, women, and young people. trump carries none of these demographics. There just aren't enough angry old white people to elect this man. Let them have their fun though, because I'm enjoying this more than they are.


If there wasn't soooo much at stake, it would be hilarious to watch...


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No...they are a neighbor


The Mexican consulate is holding workshops for Mexicans to try and stop Trump. It's walking a very fine line, and possibly crosses it. Foreign influence in elections is illegal. It's bad enough they invade our borders by the millions. Most other countries would consider it an act of war.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The Mexican consulate is holding workshops for Mexicans to try and stop Trump. It's walking a very fine line, and possibly crosses it. Foreign influence in elections is illegal. It's bad enough they invade our borders by the millions. Most other countries would consider it an act of war.


Foreign consulates are here for that reason. To assist their people assimilate....


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Foreign consulates are here for that reason. To assist their people to assimilate....


If they are not supposed to be here, the only assimilation going on should be back in Mexico.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If they are not supposed to be here, the only assimilation going on should be back in Mexico.


The workshops are there to assist legal immigrants to apply for US citizenship...


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> He acted in self defense. Sherif Joe will pull some strings and have charges reduced to battery. Assuming he has a clean record, we're looking at maybe probation with some community service.


No he did not act in self defense because - if you had watched the video but your confirmation bias is kicking up something fierce - you would've seen that he was not near the protester, but rather jumped over a couple seats while the protester was being escorted out, sucker punched him for saying Trump was a liar, then stomped on him. Nothing in that scenario says "self defense." So funny to see you call Syrian refugees rapists and murders, other African Americans thugs when the same situation happens, but this one time you see a Trump supporter assault some guy he's acting in self defense from some sort of "white supremacist" who was protesting Trump's race baiting.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The workshops are there to assist legal immigrants to apply for US citizenship...


Just now, all of the sudden?

"Mexican diplomats are mobilizing for the *first time* to assist immigrants in gaining U.S. citizenship, hosting free workshops on naturalization."

It's a campaign to get noncitizens who don't like Trump registered to vote. Mexico using fear to push their agenda on an American election is wrong.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> No he did not act in self defense because - if you had watched the video but your confirmation bias is kicking up something fierce - you would've seen that he was not near the protester, but rather jumped over a couple seats while the protester was being escorted out, sucker punched him for saying Trump was a liar, then stomped on him. Nothing in that scenario says "self defense." So funny to see you call Syrian refugees rapists and murders, other African Americans thugs when the same situation happens, but this one time you see a Trump supporter assault some guy he's acting in self defense from some sort of "white supremacist" who was protesting Trump's race baiting.


We already went over the beat down yesterday. At this point, it's becoming repetative. BTW I don't use the word "thug".
Rape has become pandemic in countries that accept Syrian refugees. It happens. Plus, you run the risk of bringing in potential terrorists as well.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Just now, all of the sudden?
> 
> "Mexican diplomats are mobilizing for the *first time* to assist immigrants in gaining U.S. citizenship, hosting free workshops on naturalization."
> 
> It's a campaign to get noncitizens who don't like Trump registered to vote. Mexico using fear to push their agenda on an American election is wrong.


trump is providing all the fear necessary....


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We already went over the beat down yesterday. At this point, it's becoming repetative. BTW I don't use the word "thug".
> Rape has become pandemic in countries that accept Syrian refugees. It happens. Plus, you run the risk of bringing in potential terrorists as well.


Yes, we did go over it: That I was correct and you were making things up. I just saw you repeating your little lies.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Yes, we did go over it: That I was correct and you were making things up. I just saw you repeating your little lies.


People don't feel safe at Trump rallies because protesters get violent. I already stated it was assault, and he may have went a little bit too far that's why we have due process. You're not the judge, jury, and executioner.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump is providing all the fear necessary....


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/mar/21/border-agents-dhs-no-intention-deporting-illegals/


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People don't feel safe at Trump rallies because protesters get violent. I already stated it was assault, and he may have went a little bit too far that's why we have due process. You're not the judge, jury, and executioner.


Another lie; 9/10 it's Trump supporters getting violent at protesters and not the other way around. You stated he acted in self defense because of an "imminent attack from a white supremacist," whereas in reality there are multiple videos and photos of the guy climbing over chairs while the protester is being escorted out by security who's protesting Trump's rhetoric of racism, and then sucker punches and stomps him, then gets arrested. 

If you think that's self defense - hitting someone who does not agree with your views - that's fine, but realize that every time you say something stupid and I catch it I'll call you out on it.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Another lie; 9/10 it's Trump supporters getting violent at protesters and not the other way around. You stated he acted in self defense because of an "imminent attack from a white supremacist," whereas in reality there are multiple videos and photos of the guy climbing over chairs while the protester is being escorted out by security who's protesting Trump's rhetoric of racism, and then sucker punches and stomps him, then gets arrested.
> 
> If you think that's self defense - hitting someone who does not agree with your views - that's fine, but realize that every time you say something stupid and I catch it I'll call you out on it.


Creating road blocks in the middle of a highway, is not a protest.
Trespassing on private property is not a protest. An open door doesn't give you the right to disrupt what's inside.
If it did, then what's stopping me from going into planned parenthood to protest partial birth abortions?
The law, that's what. These protesters are not normal people, they are funded by George Soros, Jesse Jackson, and Bill Ayers. Same groups, different names. 99%ers, BLM, etc. Their objective is to cause chaos by breaking the law.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump is providing all the fear necessary....


Libtards and Clinton fear him.....

....and they should.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Libtards and Clinton fear him.....
> 
> ....and they should.


I fear him & I'm neither......


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Just now, all of the sudden?
> 
> "Mexican diplomats are mobilizing for the *first time* to assist immigrants in gaining U.S. citizenship, hosting free workshops on naturalization."
> 
> It's a campaign to get noncitizens who don't like Trump registered to vote. Mexico using fear to push their agenda on an American election is wrong.


Excellent!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Creating road blocks in the middle of a highway, is not a protest.
> Trespassing on private property is not a protest. An open door doesn't give you the right to disrupt what's inside.
> If it did, then what's stopping me from going into planned parenthood to protest partial birth abortions?
> The law, that's what. These protesters are not normal people, they are funded by George Soros, Jesse Jackson, and Bill Ayers. Same groups, different names. 99%ers, BLM, etc. Their objective is to cause chaos by breaking the law.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> No he did not act in self defense


From the pictures I saw, it appeared justified. But looking at the video, you're right. It was not self defense


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


>


Nuthin' like redneck humor, aye benny?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


>


LOL. I wonder if somebody makes that as a T-shirt.
Normally we don't see liberals mobilize the militant branch of the Democrat party until the general. I'm thinking the professionally organized agitators will blow their load and run out of steam by September.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Creating road blocks in the middle of a highway, is not a protest.


Hilarious! Short video shows man plowing thru the mean spirited crowd, officer shrugs, and hispanic woman breaks down crying "that's capitol murder, that's capitol murder" blaming the officer for their stupid behavior! Gotta love it!!!!!! 






Karma baby......


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Hilarious! Short video shows man plowing thru the mean spirited crowd, officer shrugs, and hispanic woman breaks down crying "that's capitol murder, that's capitol murder" blaming the officer for their stupid behavior! Gotta love it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe she said "attempted murder", which is funny because she is standing in the the middle of a highway playing with her cell phone. "Hey everybody, fuck you. Look at me, look at me" is what she should be saying


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Hilarious! Short video shows man plowing thru the mean spirited crowd, officer shrugs, and hispanic woman breaks down crying "that's capitol murder, that's capitol murder" blaming the officer for their stupid behavior! Gotta love it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sources of pleasure fascinate me benny. How does your psychiatrist feel about it?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> facing a class 2 felony...."with injury" is going to get him some time


The man, identified as Tony Pettway, 32, was arrested inside the Trump event and charged with the misdemeanor before being released, the Tucson Police Department said.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/anti-donald-trump-protester-punched-kicked-tucson-rally/story?id=37787313


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The man, identified as Tony Pettway, 32, was arrested inside the Trump event and charged with the misdemeanor before being released, the Tucson Police Department said.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/anti-donald-trump-protester-punched-kicked-tucson-rally/story?id=37787313


should have been Battery....


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> should have been Battery....


Either way, he won't be doing any time with a misdemeanor....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Either way, he won't be doing any time with a misdemeanor....


Oh yeah, could get up to 1 year....


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Oh yeah, could get up to 1 year....


Maybe trump will pay his... wait, never mind. He's black.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Maybe trump will pay his... wait, never mind. He's black.


He's not only black, he is a famous black guy that gave the Klan a public fucking beat down. TRUMP!


----------



## AKDrifter (Mar 21, 2016)

I think that dude should get a stern talking to, should go like this, " its bad to beat someone up and don't do it again!! Ok ? alright take care". lol I don't condone violence but I think there should be exceptions for anyone who shows up anywhere in this country wearing anything that says, or represents the KKK. 

"its my right" ......sorry

I am not drooling in front of the tv watching the media spin all this shit so Im not 100% on what that guy was doing before his awakening, saw the video briefly. but if that dude was really flaunting kkk bullshit in a public gathering man sometimes stupid hurts.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> He's not only black, he is a famous black guy that gave the Klan a public fucking beat down. TRUMP!


Don't cheer too loudly benny. That could have been you.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

Anti-Trump protesters taunt Jews with Nazi imagery 

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/03/disgusting-hundreds-of-anti-trump-protesters-taunt-jews-at-aipac-with-nazi-imagery/


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Anti-Trump protesters taunt Jews with Nazi imagery
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/03/disgusting-hundreds-of-anti-trump-protesters-taunt-jews-at-aipac-with-nazi-imagery/


What is this? Your personal blog?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Agreed. I'm Independent, but I usually lean left, but I don't like either left candidate running now, I guess I don't like any candidate really haha. Trump is certainly stirring the pot though. I came to this thread to see what's up and peoples views, seeing if I'd be swayed one way or the other, the only thing I found is the lefts are reallyyyyyy dumb af. I figured it would be mostly Trump supporters being hateful, but I was completely surprised that it's actually the liberals that are the hateful ones. The liars. The ones that are not accepting to others views. That really took me by storm and shocked me. Definitely was not expecting that. Showed some friends some posts by others I had to block the other day, they are now voting Trump lol. I may hold my vote, but we will see how it goes. I definitely won't be associated with a party that has so many messed up supporters in it, figured that would be trumps but guess not lol


To be fair, both sides have hateful supporters. You shouldn't base your decision on the supporters.

There are trolls. RIU trolls by making snap judgements and rolling with it until the member either ignores them or leaves. It is griefing for forums. The ones that respond get led in circles until they set the troll on ignore or leave the forum.

The wheel keeps spinning.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> What is this? Your personal blog?


Republican donors fatigued by presidential race

http://time.com/4266176/campaign-finance-republican-donors-congress/


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Don't cheer too loudly benny. That could have been you.


Crap, I wish I could of been there. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 21, 2016)

TRUMP JUST ROCKED THE PLANET! AT THE AIPAC RALLY!,

I could see every Jew known to man voting Trump. Land slide coming up! TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP JUST ROCKED THE PLANET! AT THE AIPAC RALLY!,
> 
> I could see every Jew known to man voting Trump. Land slide coming up! TRUMP!


Aaawww fuck, I missed it. Is it on youtube?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Aaawww fuck, I missed it. Is it on youtube?


Nevermind, I found it


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Republican donors fatigued by presidential race
> 
> http://time.com/4266176/campaign-finance-republican-donors-congress/


"So far, donors have funneled more than $520 millioncollectively into campaigns and outside groups supporting Republican presidential candidates who have now dropped out — and the primaries are far from over."

American politics are a complete joke.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> "So far, donors have funneled more than $520 millioncollectively into campaigns and outside groups supporting Republican presidential candidates who have now dropped out — and the primaries are far from over."
> 
> American politics are a complete joke.


Hey, the joke could be over, fuck the donors. vote TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

Trump doesn't need millionaire donors, only support from the American people. That is what democracy is all about.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump doesn't need millionaire donors


What millionaire donors want to donate to Trump, again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> LOL. I wonder if somebody makes that as a T-shirt.
> Normally we don't see liberals mobilize the militant branch of the Democrat party until the general. I'm thinking the professionally organized agitators will blow their load and run out of steam by September.


so you want to use violence to suppress free speech, and you don't see why you're a fascist?

oh, and you're fat as shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump doesn't need millionaire donors, only support from the American people. That is what democracy is all about.


speaking of which, hillary has over a million votes more than trump.

how does that make you feel?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> speaking of which, hillary has over a million votes more than trump.
> 
> how does that make you feel?


Hey poopy pants , how does this make you feel? LOL LOL LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> turnout is down, yet hillary is still beating trump in votes?
> 
> LOL


Savor the moment, because the train is coming. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, I guess it just hasn't sunk in yet for you. Nobody gives a shit. And good luck with that lying bitch. TRUMP WINS!


tell me more about this delusion of yours.

a friendly assistant at the your future home will be asking you this same question soon enough.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants , how does this make you feel? LOL LOL LOL TRUMP!


*"There’s no correlation between primary turnout and wins in the fall in the last 11 elections."
— David Brooks*

*Primary Turnout Means Nothing For The General Election*
*http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/primary-turnout-means-nothing-for-the-general-election/*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP JUST ROCKED THE PLANET! AT THE AIPAC RALLY!,
> 
> I could see every Jew known to man voting Trump. Land slide coming up! TRUMP!


Yup...he really rocked it!

B4L

http://freebeacon.com/national-security/aipac-laughs-trump-claims-studied-iran-nuclear-deal-anyone/


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 22, 2016)

I smell a Clinton/Warren ticket in the offing.

B4L


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The Mexican consulate is holding workshops for Mexicans to try and stop Trump. It's walking a very fine line, and possibly crosses it. Foreign influence in elections is illegal. It's bad enough they invade our borders by the millions. Most other countries would consider it an act of war.


The 1% says Boeing moves to China, they won't pay 440b in back taxes even though we are hemorrhaging, nah, the 1% wouldn't have any influence in Mexico.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *"There’s no correlation between primary turnout and wins in the fall in the last 11 elections."
> — David Brooks*
> 
> *Primary Turnout Means Nothing For The General Election*
> *http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/primary-turnout-means-nothing-for-the-general-election/*


You better start pumping that lying bitch because she is going down! TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 22, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yup...he really rocked it!
> 
> B4L
> 
> http://freebeacon.com/national-security/aipac-laughs-trump-claims-studied-iran-nuclear-deal-anyone/


After today with the multiple explosions in Belgium, Trump will rock the planet. TRUMP!


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> After today with the multiple explosions in Belgium, Trump will rock the planet. TRUMP!


Maybe the muslims need free college and a higher minimum wage. You'd be commitin jihad and rapin women too, with the unliveable wages these muslims are subjected to.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

Its time to start dippin bullets in pigs blood and kill the families of these camel jockeys. FUCK MUHAMMED. FUCK ISLAM AND FUCK EVERY DIRTY, NASTY, STUPID ASS RAGHEAD MUSLIM!!!


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

islam is a religion so filthy, only a liberal could love.


----------



## AKDrifter (Mar 22, 2016)

Mornin fuckers hahaa . its always funny every time I look in here. Just blazed some Purple maroc , was reading the political posts here, I thought buck was being nice and civil was thinking maybe folks were calming a bit , must have missed some posts, then saw the wife crack, which is bad.. man not cool , but I spit coffee all over the place. then read all these morning opinions , always interesting after a toke lol

Any thoughts on his AIPAC speech?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 22, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> Mornin fuckers hahaa . its always funny every time I look in here. Just blazed some Purple maroc , was reading the political posts here, I thought buck was being nice and civil was thinking maybe folks were calming a bit , must have missed some posts, then saw the wife crack, which is bad.. man not cool , but I spit coffee all over the place. then read all these morning opinions , always interesting after a toke lol
> 
> Any thoughts on his AIPAC speech?


Hey I will take a hand full of that. I like popcorn. Trumps speech rocked the planet. Pull up a chair and enjoy the show. TRUMP!


----------



## 757growin (Mar 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> islam is a religion so filthy, only a liberal could love.


Then go fight for your country. You sound angry but only type about it. The usa is done protecting soft ass europe. The weak type about their problems. Man up and strap some boots on..


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Then go fight for your country. You sound angry but only type about it. The usa is done proetecting soft ass europe. The weak type about their problems. Man up and strap some boots on..


We shouldnt be letting in refugees or letting them build a mosque at ground zero. I have killed before and been shot at. Do you think the muslim take over of europe cant happen here. I am angry, did you see what happened in belgium because of lax immigration laws? I dont believe in long drawn out wars, I believe in understanding your enemy, hence the bullets dipped in pigs blood and punishing the families of terrorists would absolutetly work. Instead we give these BASTARDS halal meals and a quaran after we capture them. NO MORE!!!


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> Mornin fuckers hahaa . its always funny every time I look in here. Just blazed some Purple maroc , was reading the political posts here, I thought buck was being nice and civil was thinking maybe folks were calming a bit , must have missed some posts, then saw the wife crack, which is bad.. man not cool , but I spit coffee all over the place. then read all these morning opinions , always interesting after a toke lol
> 
> Any thoughts on his AIPAC speech?


TRUMP was spot on with his AIPAC speech when he addressed how muslims glorify terrorism and muslim kids grow up wanting to murder.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> We shouldnt be letting in refugees or letting them build a mosque at ground zero. I have killed before and been shot at. Do you think the muslim take over of europe cant happen here. I am angry, did you see what happened in belgium because of lax immigration laws? I dont believe in long drawn out wars, I believe in understanding your enemy, hence the bullets dipped in pigs blood and punishing the families of terrorists would absolutetly work. Instead we give these BASTARDS halal meals and a quaran after we capture them. NO MORE!!!


So killing shouldn't be hard again for you. Go arm and fight the muslims. I don't understand why your still typing on your keyboard. Or you can stop being so afraid at least.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> So killing shouldn't be hard again for you. Go arm and fight the muslims. I don't understand why your still typing on your keyboard. Or you can stop being so afraid at least.


What point are you trying to make? Do you think islam is a problem?


----------



## 757growin (Mar 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> So killing shouldn't be hard again for you. Go arm and fight the muslims. I don't understand why your still typing on your keyboard. Or you can stop being so afraid at least.


I'm just saying if I felt that my family's or my life is in danger I would not wait for someone to save us. Less typing more action


----------



## 757growin (Mar 22, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I happen to know for a fact he is over there, doing exactly what you keep flaccidly prodding him to do. Whoops. Does he get to express his opinion now?
> 
> Jagoff.


Is your signature/sign off jagoff? Very appropriate. If he is as you say. He's not doing a good job. I never stopped him from stating his opinion. You have reading comprehension problemos. And as far as flaccid, I joined the US military 2 weeks post 9/11. Hardly afraid here boy. But waisted my years serving under bush and his well paid contractors.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm just saying if I felt that my family's or my life is in danger I would not wait for someone to save us. Less typing more action


It's too late for western europe. We still have a chance to stop it here in the states. I am a pascifist and dont understand how people dont speak out against this violent, oppressive ideology known as islam.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> What point are you trying to make? Do you think islam is a problem?


I think some people who claim to be muslims are. I think there are bad apples in every bunch. Police, military,teachers, christians, hindu's. There are horrible people in all of these groups. But there are good people as well.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think some people who claim to be muslims are. I think there are bad apples in every bunch. Police, military,teachers, christians, hindu's. There are horrible people in all of these groups. But there are good people as well.


Well the buddhist's and hindu's arent the one's wreaking havoc all over the world.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

I have also met plenty of good muslims, they are the more secular ones.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

Living in a culture based on jewish law or christian law is fine by me. Don't really want to live under sharia law or any islamic society. What islamic culture would you liberals like to live under? Those middle eastern countries have ran out all of the moderates and christians and now they are hell holes. Lebanon was over half christian and was very tolerant and modern.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2016)

Jews, Christians, Islam, Atheist, you, me are all under 1%'s rule.

Just ask Mitch Mc Connell's StockBroker.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

That's why McConnell and the lobbyist like big pharma and Halliburton hate TRUMP. The lobbyist are trying everything to stop TRUMP.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 22, 2016)

"There is something going on, Maria," Trump replied. "Go to Brussels. Go to Paris. Go to different places. There is something going on and it's not good, where they want Sharia law, where they want this, where they want things that — you know there has to be some assimilation. There is no assimilation. There is something bad going on."

The Republican presidential front-runner said Brussels, the capital of Belgium, had been particularly transformed. Belgium has been home to a number of recent terror plots, and was linked to the November attack on Paris, France, that left 130 people dead.

"You go to Brussels — I was in Brussels a long time ago, 20 years ago, so beautiful, everything is so beautiful — it's like living in a hellhole right now," Trump continued. "You go to these different places. There is something going on."

http://www.businessinsider.com/donald-trump-brussels-muslim-ban-hellhole-2016-1

-Trump Jan 26, 2016


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 22, 2016)

TRUMP IS WINNING!

*Donald Trump will be president, SUNY professor predicts with 97 percent certainty*


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 22, 2016)

TRUMP TUNES!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> Any thoughts on his AIPAC speech?


i figured you were a trump lover who was simply too cowardly to own up to it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I am angry


yes, you are quite the angry little skinhead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Well the buddhist's and hindu's arent the one's wreaking havoc all over the world.


you're right, that distinction belongs to white christian males.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> *We* still have a chance to stop it here in the states.


*
Join the U.S. Army - Contact a U.S. Army Recruiter Now‎ *

*http://www.armyenlist.com/forms/short/mini.html?subject=[GooglePPC]ArmyEnlist_MINI_JA_OBL&gclid=Cj0KEQjw2sO3BRD49-zdzfb8iLwBEiQAFZgZfH4SIHr36lEUVxiZ9Yd_IoIRfn2J24NKIVN5GphHKAAaAjZr8P8HAQ*


----------



## AKDrifter (Mar 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i figured you were a trump lover who was simply too cowardly to own up to it.


 No sir, Im the independent anti Hillary vote. No not a trump fan at all, but would vote for him before her is all. 

I hope to see a third candidate jump in between them, really. A middle of the road independent would suit me just fine.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 22, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> No sir, Im the independent anti Hillary vote. No not a trump fan at all, but would vote for him before her is all.
> 
> I hope to see a third candidate jump in between them, really. A middle of the road independent would suit me just fine.


The scenario you are describing would most likely end in victory for Hillary, the very thing you oppose


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 22, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> No sir, Im the independent anti Hillary vote. No not a trump fan at all, but would vote for him before her is all.
> 
> I hope to see a third candidate jump in between them, really. A middle of the road independent would suit me just fine.


Nah, you're a fan.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Join the U.S. Army - Contact a U.S. Army Recruiter Now‎ *
> 
> *http://www.armyenlist.com/forms/short/mini.html?subject=[GooglePPC]ArmyEnlist_MINI_JA_OBL&gclid=Cj0KEQjw2sO3BRD49-zdzfb8iLwBEiQAFZgZfH4SIHr36lEUVxiZ9Yd_IoIRfn2J24NKIVN5GphHKAAaAjZr8P8HAQ*


I would rather stop them from immigrating here then go to war. No more muslim immigrants, are maybe you want more mosques.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> maybe you want more mosques.


I honestly wouldn't care. A church is a church is a church.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> No sir


let's see how long this takes you.



AKDrifter said:


> would vote for him


that didn't take long for you to admit that you are a trump supporter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> No more muslim immigrants


that's fine, just have the first amendment abolished.

then cry about how much you love the constitution because you're a PATRIOT!!!!!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 22, 2016)

Trump just picked up ALL 58 delegates in Arizona. If he can deny Cruz from getting over 50% in Utah, he could win some delegates in that state too. Polls close at 10pm, left coast time


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Its time to start dippin bullets in pigs blood and kill the families of these camel jockeys. FUCK MUHAMMED. FUCK ISLAM AND FUCK EVERY DIRTY, NASTY, STUPID ASS RAGHEAD MUSLIM!!!


@Not GOP 

why did you not condemn your fellow trump supporter for saying we should kill the families of ISIS members?

why did you not condemn the blatant racism he expresses?

and why are you so fat?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Not GOP
> 
> why did you not condemn your fellow trump supporter for saying we should kill the families of ISIS members?
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


>


i saw you condemn ISIS today for the exact same thing, and you called it terrorism.

why are you not calling out your fellow trump supporters for the exact same thing?

why did you not condemn his racism either?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Not GOP
> 
> why did you not condemn your fellow trump supporter for saying we should kill the families of ISIS members?
> 
> ...


Because I'm sure he supports it. Trump has gotten these people to blatantly admit they support torture and war crimes, they just needed someone like him to "Tell it like it is"..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Because I'm sure he supports it. Trump has gotten these people to blatantly admit they support torture and war crimes, they just needed someone like him to "Tell it like it is"..


i don't get it.

@Not GOP claims he is not racist, and trump isn;t racist, but he sees racism and terrorism from his fellow trump supporters and refuses to condemn it.

that forces us to conclude that he is a racist and a terrorist, doesn't it?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 22, 2016)

I've been at work all day losers. Don't have time to be reading threads 24/7


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Muslims were cheering in celebration when the tower fell down.


@Not GOP 

you held muslims responsible for not condemning the 9/11 terror attack, but you refuse to condemn your fellow trump supporter for saying we should murder the innocent families of ISIS members.

by your own standard, that makes you a terrorist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I've been at work all day loser. Don't have time to be reading threads 24/7


reading threads 24/7 and getting paid $0.07 a post for your replies is your job, fatass.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I've been at work all day losers. Don't have time to be reading threads 24/7


Do you support Trump the person or his policy positions/ideas?

In other words, if Trump had different ideas would you still support him, or would you support someone else who had the same positions and ideas Trump has now?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you support Trump the person or his policy positions/ideas?
> 
> In other words, if Trump had different ideas would you still support him, or would you support someone else who had the same positions and ideas Trump has now?


I would support Cruz if he gets the nomination


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I would support Cruz if he gets the nomination


lol, look at you run away from simple questions like the coward you are.

i guess you just refuse to condemn racism and terrorism.

poor little fatass.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I would support Cruz if he gets the nomination


Just a couple weeks ago you said you would riot in the streets if they stole it from Trump, what happened with that?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just a couple weeks ago you said you would riot in the streets if they stole it from Trump, what happened with that?


I guess he must be "evolving"

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If he can deny Cruz from getting over 50% in Utah, he could win some delegates in that state too. Polls close at 10pm, left coast time


Well, that didn't happen.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 23, 2016)

It seems like the dumpster does well in the bigoted states in the south but not so well in the North, hmmm... I wonder why?

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> It seems like the dumpster does well in the bigoted states in the south but not so well in the North, hmmm... I wonder why?
> 
> B4L


I was kinda wondering that very same thing.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Because I'm sure he supports it. Trump has gotten these people to blatantly admit they support torture and war crimes, they just needed someone like him to "Tell it like it is"..





Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> It seems like the dumpster does well in the bigoted states in the south but not so well in the North, hmmm... I wonder why?
> 
> B4L


TRUMP will win NY,NJ, and California.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

Stopping genocide and war crimes with war crimes is a war crime? Not stopping the spread of radical islam is a war crime. You are worried about TRUMP's tone and language but not genocide?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Stopping genocide and war crimes with war crimes is a war crime?


Yes


----------



## Rrog (Mar 23, 2016)

Funny how he gets the republican votes, but the republican party hates him. So what exactly IS the republican party?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> TRUMP will win NY,NJ, and California.


The libs on here don't like to bring that up. Did you see the turnout in AZ? TRUMP WINS!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 23, 2016)

TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT

Trump by a landslide!!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 23, 2016)

TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT.

Trump rocks the planet. enjoy


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

What`s the Cruz wife secret ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2016)

You guys ever listen to cornell west?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You guys ever listen to cornell west?


I've seen him speak in person.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 23, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I agree. There's nothing wrong with coming to America if it's legit.


So why does it take a Mexican 20 years to get an immigration visa but a European can get one in 14 months max?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So why does it take a Mexican 20 years to get an immigration visa but a European can get one in 14 months max?


Skin color.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So why does it take a Mexican 20 years to get an immigration visa but a European can get one in 14 months max?


Most mexicans buy their green card at the flea market, less than five minutes in most cases.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

Asking a mexican to come here legally is like asking them to have car insurance, its rare but it does happen.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

Fuck plant counts. My plants aren't illegal, they are just undocumented.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Fuck plant counts. My plants aren't illegal, they are just undocumented.


They will fine you for undocumented plants faster than they will for hiring one......go figure?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So why does it take a Mexican 20 years to get an immigration visa but a European can get one in 14 months max?


not as many people wish to immigrate to Europe........


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2016)

Trumps speeches sound like Hitler's speeches from the 1930's.....he was going to make Germany great again


----------



## Mateuszpl (Mar 23, 2016)

The amount of shit i have to say for trump and his supporters, but you really are not worth it. Dumb will be dumb. We just have to get over the fact there are a lot more idiots and dumb asses in this country then smart. And this is not even from a school and book aspect, just common and moral sense. Before, this country was focused on building, becoming greater and better. Now we have some jackasses arguing like children. Honestly, no one is cut out to lead this country at the moment. Not as far as these candidates.


----------



## Mateuszpl (Mar 23, 2016)

rnint said:


> Am I the only one who thinks you are vastly underestimating the need in the states for illegal immigrants, I mean I know it's not something people talk about often but has anyone actually thought about all the business' and stuff that benefit from the immigrants. I mean yeah criminals have to cross the border illegally because they actually cant go through legally and they should be stopped, but how many people do you think are really moving to the states to fuck shit up? A lot of them are just people who realise how bad the situation is in mexico and are trying to help provide a better life for their families who cant get visa's because they cant afford it or because they arent relatively rich. I used to tutor migrant kids (not mexicans cos I wasn't in the states) and I can tell you people who are trying to work to keep their family from having to go back to a situation where things are actually dangerous work harder than any body you've ever seen I mean I've heard kids tell me there parents work 18 hour shifts 7 fucking days a week. They would be very willing to do things legally if they could I mean theyd have much better pay and living conditions but they cant, and can you really blame them for not taking no for an answer when people are being killed and shit all the time in mexico? I know if I had a family I'd be trying to get the fuck outta there asap. Maybe if the states relaxed their legal immigration a bit they would have an easier time sorting out those who were willing to do honest work from the criminals and they could turn what is now seen as a major issue into a benefit to their society. Either way painting them all with the same brush and just saying they all bring in crime and shit is some stupid bullshit imo sounds like you somehow couldn't be bothered to think that they are all individual people who make their own decisions with some being bad and some good just like everywhere else. Most "good" law abiding people would choose to leave a dangerous situation, and obviously they do.


^ this man has some sense, MOST OF THESE IMMIGRANTS ARE COMING HERE TO HAVE A BETTER LIFE. Its not fucking coincidence that many business owners and private owners are actually immigrants. Besides, America is just over a couple hundred years old. AMERICA IS IMMIGRANTS. If all immigrants were kicked out. America would collapse. We need to interact with others, and learn from each other. And for all you Muslim haters, some of the greatest philosophers and mathematicians were Muslims. BUT OF COURSE, 1 % of them being radical must mean all are terrorists. If we want to speak on numbers. I think america would be high up on the criminal list. CONSIDERING AMERICA HAS THE BIGGEST NUMBER OF INMATES IN THE WORLD. BUT, Muslims are the bad guys. hehe sorry my mind just wondered off again.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> We shouldnt be letting in refugees or letting them build a mosque at ground zero. I have killed before and been shot at. Do you think the muslim take over of europe cant happen here. I am angry, did you see what happened in belgium because of lax immigration laws? I dont believe in long drawn out wars, I believe in understanding your enemy, hence the bullets dipped in pigs blood and punishing the families of terrorists would absolutetly work. Instead we give these BASTARDS halal meals and a quaran after we capture them. NO MORE!!!


Freedom of religion. If you did serve you took an oath to protect the Constitution and the US from all enemies domestic and foreign; by trying to get rid of freedom of religion you've completely gone against your oath. Muslims are absolutely allowed to build a mosque at Ground Zero and it's a good idea because to absolutly try to quash Islam is doing exactly what the terrorists want; every step of the way we've played into their hands.



shorelineOG said:


> Living in a culture based on jewish law or christian law is fine by me. Don't really want to live under sharia law or any islamic society. What islamic culture would you liberals like to live under? Those middle eastern countries have ran out all of the moderates and christians and now they are hell holes. Lebanon was over half christian and was very tolerant and modern.


1) You have no idea about Lebanon and it's painfully obvious. The Christians in Lebanon are Maronite Christians and were a _minority_ in Lebanon, acounting for 16% of the population with 6% "other Christian" meaning 22% of the population of Lebanon is Christian. This is how it's always been, not even "before the civil war" when Lebanon was "more tolerant" which it wasn't, by the way, the civil war broke out because of how the Muslim majority was treated by the elite Christian minority (not very well). Also the Christian Militias were responsible for civilian massacres in refugee camps during the Lebanese Civil War.

About Christian/Judaic law...

If a woman is found not to be a virgin on her wedding night, “she shall be brought to the door of her father’s house and there the men of her town shall stone her to death.” Deuteronomy 22:20-21

“Let the woman learn in silence with all subjection. But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence. For Adam was first formed, then Eve.” 1 Timothy 2:10-13

“Anyone who curses their father or mother is to be put to death.” Leviticus 20:9



shorelineOG said:


> Stopping genocide and war crimes with war crimes is a war crime? Not stopping the spread of radical islam is a war crime. You are worried about TRUMP's tone and language but not genocide?


This makes me highly doubt you ever served in any way shape or form in our armed forces. Or, you just never paid attention and were just an idiot meathead tucked away in a kitchen peeling potatoes for his entire tour that never saw action, but hey actually I'm not discounting that as a possibility. Stopping genocide and war crimes with more war crimes is certainly a war crime, it should be evident enough right there in your sentence. Just because one side does it, does not make it okay for everyone to do it. Go read about the International Military Tribunal, International Military Tribunal for the Far East, and the International Criminal Tribunal for the Former Yugoslavia. Do yourself a favor and get some education on that subject.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I've seen him speak in person.


Have you heard his thoughts on Hillary and obama?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Stopping genocide and war crimes with war crimes is a war crime? Not stopping the spread of radical islam is a war crime. You are worried about TRUMP's tone and language but not genocide?


killing innocent family members will not stop the spread of terrorism, it will only serve to recruit more "terrorists". it will also make those who shoot the families "terrorists" since killing innocent people is what true terrorists do.

fight terror with terror?

yeah, maybe if you're a retarded person, like you are.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> killing innocent family members will not stop the spread of terrorism, it will only serve to recruit more "terrorists". it will also make those who shoot the families "terrorists" since killing innocent people is what true terrorists do.
> 
> fight terror with terror?
> 
> yeah, maybe if you're a retarded person, like you are.


I struggle to understand why any rational person thinks that we can defeat "terror" or "terrorism". How do you defeat a tactic? If this "war on terror" were winnable, shouldn't it have been won already? Bush declared it in 2001. By my math, that's going on 15 years, and we are no closer to winning today then we were in 2001. But if you're a war mongering chicken hawk, that is the "beauty" of the declaration itself. It's unwinnable, therefore it's never ending. So for those at the top of the food chain, they make billions (in both revenue and those ridiculous tax cuts) and we continue to pay for it in both lives and treasure. While America's infrastructure literally crumbles around us. Just remember, "They hate us for our freedom". Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I struggle to understand why any rational person thinks that we can defeat "terror" or "terrorism". How do you defeat a tactic? If this "war on terror" were winnable, shouldn't it have been won already? Bush declared it in 2001. By my math, that's going on 15 years, and we are no closer to winning today then we were in 2001. But if you're a war mongering chicken hawk, that is the "beauty" of the declaration itself. It's unwinnable, therefore it's never ending. So for those at the top of the food chain, they make billions (in both revenue and those ridiculous tax cuts) and we continue to pay for it in both lives and treasure. While America's infrastructure literally crumbles around us. Just remember, "They hate us for our freedom". Lol


that's exactly why we need to get rid of our freedom and betray our values.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So why does it take a Mexican 20 years to get an immigration visa but a European can get one in 14 months max?


Maybe its because most of them don't use the airport? TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Maybe its because most of them don't use the airport? TRUMP!


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

Mateuszpl said:


> The amount of shit i have to say for trump and his supporters, but you really are not worth it. Dumb will be dumb. We just have to get over the fact there are a lot more idiots and dumb asses in this country then smart. And this is not even from a school and book aspect, just common and moral sense. Before, this country was focused on building, becoming greater and better. Now we have some jackasses arguing like children. Honestly, no one is cut out to lead this country at the moment. Not as far as these candidates.



All you need to do to get credibility for this comment is list the things in it that are Donald Trumps fault or remotely close to being his doing.

That`s it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

Mateuszpl said:


> ^ this man has some sense, MOST OF THESE IMMIGRANTS ARE COMING HERE TO HAVE A BETTER LIFE. Its not fucking coincidence that many business owners and private owners are actually immigrants. Besides, America is just over a couple hundred years old. AMERICA IS IMMIGRANTS. If all immigrants were kicked out. America would collapse. We need to interact with others, and learn from each other. And for all you Muslim haters, some of the greatest philosophers and mathematicians were Muslims. BUT OF COURSE, 1 % of them being radical must mean all are terrorists. If we want to speak on numbers. I think america would be high up on the criminal list. CONSIDERING AMERICA HAS THE BIGGEST NUMBER OF INMATES IN THE WORLD. BUT, Muslims are the bad guys. hehe sorry my mind just wondered off again.



The comment before this one rips the USA, then this one makes you a better life being an American. There are 350 million people in this Country, we`re gonna have a lot of number one spots.

True, America is immigrants, but it`s set up so you can be one by the rules,...If fuck the rules makes one better,....than fuck the rules. Right ?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I struggle to understand why any rational person thinks that we can defeat "terror" or "terrorism". How do you defeat a tactic? If this "war on terror" were winnable, shouldn't it have been won already? Bush declared it in 2001. By my math, that's going on 15 years, and we are no closer to winning today then we were in 2001. But if you're a war mongering chicken hawk, that is the "beauty" of the declaration itself. It's unwinnable, therefore it's never ending. So for those at the top of the food chain, they make billions (in both revenue and those ridiculous tax cuts) and we continue to pay for it in both lives and treasure. While America's infrastructure literally crumbles around us. Just remember, "They hate us for our freedom". Lol


War on terrorism, war on drugs, war on poverty... See anything similar?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> War on terrorism, war on drugs, war on poverty... See anything similar?


Something other than the fact that none of them seem winnable?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> killing innocent family members will not stop the spread of terrorism, it will only serve to recruit more "terrorists". it will also make those who shoot the families "terrorists" since killing innocent people is what true terrorists do.
> 
> fight terror with terror?
> 
> yeah, maybe if you're a retarded person, like you are.



It was two brothers that did the last attack, it was two brothers that did Boston,...Two brothers that are alive today and should not be. Kill all family members involved. If mom paid their way, sentence mom to death as well.

Nobody is going to kill children for what dad and mom did. Nobody is even advocating that.

keep on keeping on...........ellipses.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I struggle to understand why any rational person thinks that we can defeat "terror" or "terrorism". How do you defeat a tactic? If this "war on terror" were winnable, shouldn't it have been won already? Bush declared it in 2001. By my math, that's going on 15 years, and we are no closer to winning today then we were in 2001. But if you're a war mongering chicken hawk, that is the "beauty" of the declaration itself. It's unwinnable, therefore it's never ending. So for those at the top of the food chain, they make billions (in both revenue and those ridiculous tax cuts) and we continue to pay for it in both lives and treasure. While America's infrastructure literally crumbles around us. Just remember, "They hate us for our freedom". Lol



It`s over when no-one is left to play. The way to stop it is to stop the want to do it.

If you think that the ROE`s involved in Iraq and Afghanistan are how to do the war thing,....I got bad news for you.

They understand one thing very well over there and that is brute force. they live by it and shall die by it.

We have not done anything remotely close to playing the attrition war game, not even a challenging decisive attack,...why,...Because we respect them and their people. You will never ever win a war that way, you don`t even go if that`s the plan. Most of our dead are because we played by their rules. We are still doing that.

It will take another catastrophic event with many lives dead to see what I`m talking about.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

I said it before, If green people kill blue people, keep green people away from blue people.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

Even if Kat and Buck cry racism, keep them apart or see the death.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It was two brothers that did the last attack, it was two brothers that did Boston,...Two brothers that are alive today and should not be. Kill all family members involved. If mom paid their way, sentence mom to death as well.
> 
> Nobody is going to kill children for what dad and mom did. Nobody is even advocating that.
> 
> keep on keeping on...........ellipses.


Israel would demolish the homes of suicide bombers and they stopped, so its the only thing that works against a jihadist that doesn't fear death. Who cares if we kill their families, they want to die anyway.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Israel would demolish the homes of suicide bombers and they stopped, so its the only thing that works against a jihadist that doesn't fear death. Who cares if we kill their families, they want to die anyway.



Actually I care,...You absolutely give the innocent and not involved time to leave. If they die because they stayed,...it`s not your doing.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Israel would demolish the homes of suicide bombers and they stopped, so its the only thing that works against a jihadist that doesn't fear death. Who cares if we kill their families, they want to die anyway.


Oh yeah this worked soooo well. Stopped rockets and totally made every Palestinian okay with the IDF. Oshi wait.... It doesn't work.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 23, 2016)

LETS MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN! TRUMP!

I haven't felt this good in decades. FUCK YA!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 23, 2016)

TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh yeah this worked soooo well. Stopped rockets and totally made every Palestinian okay with the IDF. Oshi wait.... It doesn't work.


But at least it feels good.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> But at least it feels good.


And created even more people who hate Israel because now they're homeless for something they didn't have control over. Doesn't work.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Kill all family members involved.


i'll be happy to buy you an airline ticket so you can go fight ISIS. all i ask for in return is a picture of you on the front lines fighting ISIS.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Who cares if we kill their families, they want to die anyway.


same deal for you, rambo. free airline ticket to the front lines in exchange for a photo of you fighting.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll be happy to buy you an airline ticket so you can go fight ISIS. all i ask for in return is a picture of you on the front lines fighting ISIS.



Can you at least give me half a chance and let me gear up and jump off a warship ? It`ll cost a bit more but you`ll get your catalog.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

Do you happen to have a good camera, mines from 98 or something. ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> same deal for you, rambo. free airline ticket to the front lines in exchange for a photo of you fighting.


 No, You gotta give some kind of chance, getting off as jet in ISIS international is something a pro or Spec/Ops might do,...not me.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> same deal for you, rambo. free airline ticket to the front lines in exchange for a photo of you fighting.


Just go to a Tump rally if you want to see a fight. Maybe another idiot will wear a klan hat again. Wasn't that fucking great watching a black man beat down a Hillary Klansman. Fuck I think I will go watch it a couple more times. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

however you need to get there, i will cover the costs. so is it a deal? will you go fight ISIS?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Just go to a Tump rally if you want to see a fight. Maybe another idiot will wear a klan hat again. Wasn't that fucking great watching a black man beat down a Hillary Klansman. Fuck I think I will go watch it a couple more times. LOL TRUMP!


so can i put you down as a yes or no to go fight ISIS?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so can i put you down as a yes or no to go fight ISIS?


You can put me down in the win column ! TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You can put me down in the win column ! TRUMP!


win?
 

 















you're going senile.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Just go to a Tump rally if you want to see a fight. Maybe another idiot will wear a klan hat again. Wasn't that fucking great watching a black man beat down a Hillary Klansman. Fuck I think I will go watch it a couple more times. LOL TRUMP!


That was so funny, that black dude was pissed.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> however you need to get there, i will cover the costs. so is it a deal? will you go fight ISIS?


Muslims get more pissed over a cartoon of muhammed than occupying there shithole countries. These dudes are fearless of death but terrified of dogs,menstrual blood, pork and defaming their camel jockey prophet.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> win?
> View attachment 3639640
> 
> View attachment 3639641
> ...


Watch and learn. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Muslims get more pissed over a cartoon of muhammed than occupying there shithole countries. These dudes are fearless of death but terrified of dogs,menstrual blood, pork and defaming their camel jockey prophet.


so are you saying you won't go over there and fight them, even if i cover all your travel?

are you that much of a pussy?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so are you saying you won't go over there and fight them, even if i cover all your travel?
> 
> are you that much of a pussy?


I heard the beer and bagels are not very good in syria.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I heard the beer and bagels are not very good in syria.


so i guess ISIS isn't really a problem. certainly not worth giving up a bagel for.

or maybe you are just a pussy in real life, and you try to act like rambo on the internet?

who knows. it's probably all just a jewish conspiracy.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

I bet you are bad ass in real life and just a pussy on the internet.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so i guess ISIS isn't really a problem. certainly not worth giving up a bagel for.
> 
> or maybe you are just a pussy in real life, and you try to act like rambo on the internet?
> 
> who knows. it's probably all just a jewish conspiracy.


You know its bad when uncle buck calls you a pussy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I bet you are bad ass in real life and just a pussy on the internet.


i am pretty bad ass. that is for sure, but it is beside the point. 

my awesomeness is a distraction from your cowardice.

you banter on and on about jewish conspiracies and the danger of ISIS, but you won't lift a finger to fight either fight.

let's focus on how that makes you a giant pussy.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i am pretty bad ass. that is for sure, but it is beside the point.
> 
> my awesomeness is a distraction from your cowardice.
> 
> ...



At best, a jarhead,...you aint badass.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Mar 24, 2016)

TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## Mateuszpl (Mar 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Maybe its because most of them don't use the airport? TRUMP!


If they could use the airport dont you think by now in 2016 they would have figured that one out? lol


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> TRUMP will win NY,NJ, and California.


I'm more than willing to concede the dumpster will win the NY, NJ primaries those are closed primaries where only Republicans can vote, and no early voting so you won't have voting for the likes of Rubio or Bush to contend with, so yeah he will win those 2 states sorta like shooting fish in a barrel, if you ask any New Yorkers about Kasich they'll say "who the fuck is that" and if you say Cruz they'll give you the Brooklyn response 'fuhgeddaboudit'.

Cali is a whole different issue it's an mixed/open primary where members of any party can vote, that should be fun.

B4L

http://www.uspresidentialelectionnews.com/2016-presidential-primary-schedule-calendar/


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You guys ever listen to cornell west?


Yes, I've been to his speeches several times he does speak his mind I don't always agree with him but a very motivational speaker and one Bright Brutha! Boy is he one hard critic on Obama and to think he was a staunch supporter of his in '08. 

B4L


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yes, I've been to his speeches several times he does speak his mind I don't always agree with him but a very motivational speaker and one Bright Brutha! Boy is he one hard critic on Obama and to think he was a staunch supporter of his in '08.
> 
> B4L


Cornell grows that afro because he is so light skinned. Just like obama and rev. wright, can't pass for black unless they act ghetto and pander to the low income people.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Cornell grows that afro because he is so light skinned. Just like obama and rev. wright, can't pass for black unless they act ghetto and pander to the low income people.


The man has more intellect than you can ever imagine, his wild hair don't mean shit, Einstein must've been an underachiever huh?

BTW. You can call him Dr. Cornell West.

B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm more than willing to concede the dumpster will win the NY, NJ primaries those are closed primaries where only Republicans can vote, and no early voting so you won't have voting for the likes of Rubio or Bush to contend with, so yeah he will win those 2 states sorta like shooting fish in a barrel, if you ask any New Yorkers about Kasich they'll say "who the fuck is that" and if you say Cruz they'll give you the Brooklyn response 'fuhgeddaboudit'.
> 
> Cali is a whole different issue it's an mixed/open primary where members of any party can vote, that should be fun.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it should be fun. How many Democrats are gonna vote for Cruz again?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Cornell grows that afro because he is so light skinned. Just like obama and rev. wright, can't pass for black unless they act ghetto and pander to the low income people.


What?!?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> What?!?


I bet your light skinned too, bro.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I bet your light skinned too, bro.


Bet your next mortgage payment?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

Kinda like michael moore being worth millions and dressing like a slob in a baseball cap.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Cornell West.A doctor in what? He definitely ain't no medical doctor. The gap in his teeth and afro makes up for the white blood he obviously has, brother has less black blood than a leprhaucan.


He has a Ph.D. from Princeton. Ph.D. = Doctor of Philosophy (Doctor Philosophiae/Philosophiae Doctor). When you get a Ph.D. You get to be called Doctor. He was the first African American to graduate from Princeton with a PhD in philosophy.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

The millionaire class.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> He has a Ph.D. from Princeton. Ph.D. = Doctor of Philosophy (Doctor Philosophiae/Philosophiae Doctor). When you get a Ph.D. You get to be called Doctor. He was the first African American to graduate from Princeton with a PhD in philosophy.


He tries too hard to be black. That afro got him far with all the rich liberals at princeton.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He tries too hard to be black. That afro got him far with all the rich liberals at princeton.


Do you have a non racist point to this? Dr. Cornel West is a genius. Who gives a shit? He teaches African-American studies so in my opinion he's not trying too hard at anything.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Do you have a non racist point to this? Dr. Cornel West is a genius. Who gives a shit? He teaches African-American studies so in my opinion he's not trying too hard at anything.


He makes a living on race, teaching socialism and afro american studies to rich white kids, my observation.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

He is more popular with whites, most black people never heard of him. He got called "uncle tom" as a child for being smart and has been actin' a fool every since.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He tries too hard to be black. That afro got him far with all the rich liberals at princeton.


How exactly do you try too hard to be black, when you're actually black?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He is more popular with whites, most black people never heard of him. He got called "uncle tom" as a child for being smart and has been actin' a fool every since.


Interesting theory, especially considering that you didn't even know who he was.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He makes a living on race, teaching socialism and afro american studies to rich white kids, my observation.


Rich white kids need to be educated as well.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> How exactly do you try too hard to be black, when you're actually black?


Cornell became blacker and michael jackson became whiter. How black would cornell look without the fro and ebonics? Why would a princeton educated doctor speak in ebonics and act loud and crazy?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Rich white kids need to be educated as well.


Not as bad as his own people.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

And the black suits and glasses make cornell look like malcom x. I think michael moore and doctor west need an extreme makeover. Oh wait, it's part of their schtick.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Cornell became blacker and michael jackson became whiter. How black would cornell look without the fro and ebonics? Why would a princeton educated doctor speak in ebonics and act loud and crazy?


Ebonics? What's that?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He makes a living on race, teaching socialism and afro american studies to rich white kids, my observation.


Someone has to teach us ignorant white folk. Let it be West, an intelligent, handsome and wealthy black man,


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Interesting theory, especially considering that you didn't even know who he was.


He read about him over on Stormfront


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Not as bad as his own people.


Would you consider me in that group of, you know, "his people"? If so, I have a secret to tell you. As long as you promise not to tell anyone else.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Someone has to teach us ignorant white folk. Let it be West, an intelligent, handsome and wealthy black man,


West isn't that bad, I like the guy. He talks fast and is funny, I respect that. Some of these guys border on fraudulent but not as bad as the republicans with their fake outrage about the "war on christmas" or whatever. TRUMP seems the most authentic on both sides and like a strong leader, but he's starting to pander also.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Would you consider me in that group of, you know, "his people"? If so, I have a secret to tell you. As long as you promise not to tell anyone else.


If the secret is you're transgender it wasnt much of a secreto, calbron.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> If the secret is you're transgender it wasnt much of a secreto, calbron.


Well damn, you got me. How about this one then: I skipped the 4th grade.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Cornell grows that afro because he is so light skinned. Just like obama and rev. wright, can't pass for black unless they act ghetto and pander to the low income people.


Why so angry?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Cornell became blacker and michael jackson became whiter. How black would cornell look without the fro and ebonics? Why would a princeton educated doctor speak in ebonics and act loud and crazy?


I don't think he acts loud and crazy. I think he is passionate. I like passionate people.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Well damn, you got me. How about this one then: I skipped the 4th grade.


Skipping the fourth grade was your biggest accomplishment. Look at you now.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't think he acts loud and crazy. I think he is passionate. I like passionate people.


maybe, he's okay. Lot of fakes out there. Extorting people with threats of a boycott if they don't get paid. Hate posers.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

Bill Maher, Michael Savage and Trump all are pretty real, whether you like em or not.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Skipping the fourth grade was your biggest accomplishment. Look at you now.


I'm quite proud of it, yes. But more importantly, it provides you with a little insight as to why you're trying to play a game against me that you just simply cannot win.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm quite proud of it, yes. But more importantly, it provides you with a little insight as to why you're trying to play a game against me that you just simply cannot win.


The fourth grade was pretty important, you should retake it. Skipping a grade isn't that hard in special ed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The fourth grade was pretty important, you should retake it. Skipping a grade isn't that hard in special ed.


skipping a grade means you were smart. It means you were ready for the next grade's more difficult teachings.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> West isn't that bad, I like the guy.


 I'm certain that Dr. West would be pleased to learn of your approval.


shorelineOG said:


> He talks fast and is funny, I respect that.


 Seems like an odd thing to respect.


shorelineOG said:


> TRUMP seems the most authentic on both sides and like a strong leader, but he's starting to pander also.


This is such a fucking simple minded assessment.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm more than willing to concede the dumpster will win the NY, NJ primaries those are closed primaries where only Republicans can vote, and no early voting so you won't have voting for the likes of Rubio or Bush to contend with, so yeah he will win those 2 states sorta like shooting fish in a barrel, if you ask any New Yorkers about Kasich they'll say "who the fuck is that" and if you say Cruz they'll give you the Brooklyn response 'fuhgeddaboudit'.
> 
> Cali is a whole different issue it's an mixed/open primary where members of any party can vote, that should be fun.
> 
> ...



Actually, in California only certain parties allow an open primary for this election. The Democrats and Libertarians will be open. The Republican party will not be.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, it should be fun. How many Democrats are gonna vote for Cruz again?


Nada will vote Cruz, but you'll always get your knuckleheads who will cast a vote for him.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> If the secret is you're transgender it wasnt much of a secreto, calbron.


Please don't use words that you have no idea what it means. And it's Cabron not calbron...your Spanish sucks!

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Bet your next mortgage payment?


single wide trailers do not come with mortgage payments.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Donald Trump is not beating Hillary Clinton in the polls, no matter how many times he says it*

Donald Trump legitimately does not care about what polls actually say; he cares about what he can say about the polls.

He likes to talk about polls because polls are usually pretty good for him, at least since last July when he stormed into the lead in the Republican field. Polls serve as validation for his dominance, and so he talks about them as a slightly more subtle way of calling himself a winner. Last September, he suggested that he put so much weight on the polls that if his support started to crumble, he'd drop out. Obviously that didn't happen.

There's one set of polling that Trump likes to talk about, though, that is at odds with this pattern. Trump frequently talks and tweets about how polls show him beating Hillary Clinton, when in fact polls almost always show the exact opposite.

*https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/03/24/donald-trump-is-not-beating-hillary-clinton-in-the-polls-no-matter-how-many-times-he-says-it/?postshare=1991458865023372&tid=ss_tw-bottom*


----------



## testiclees (Mar 24, 2016)

Presidential winning party: The Democrats are at a market high of 73% odds to be the winning party in the 2016 presidential election. The odds in favor of a Democratic win have been on a steady climb the past month, as the Republicans saw Trump and Cruz splitting wins among the primaries.








Next U.S. president: Clinton is at an all-time high of 71% odds to be the next U.S. president, as her path to the nomination is secured and the Republicans prepare for a brokered convention. Trump is in second place in this market with 21%, but as the chart below shows, he has not come close to Clinton's market lead.

Senate majority: The state of the Republican party is impacting markets beyond the Presidential contest, too. In the market for Republicans to maintain majority in the Senate, odds are down to 64% (from a high of 88%) and continue to decline. This echoes Establishment Republicans' worst fears that Trump atop the party ticket would hurt down ticket races. The Democrats are seeing market gains, now at 36% odds to regain their majority in the upper chamber.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Please don't use words that you have no idea what it means. And it's Cabron not calbron...your Spanish sucks!
> 
> B4L





testiclees said:


> Presidential winning party: The Democrats are at a market high of 73% odds to be the winning party in the 2016 presidential election. The odds in favor of a Democratic win have been on a steady climb the past month, as the Republicans saw Trump and Cruz splitting wins among the primaries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A terrorist attack happens before the election and Trump wins by a landslide. Quote me.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> A terrorist attack happens before the election and Trump wins by a landslide. Quote me.


Trump IS the terror attack. He is soon forgotten as an abysmal embarassment and failure.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Trump IS the terror attack. He is soon forgotten as an abysmal embarassment and failure.


Trump committed acts of terrorism?
Maybe you should wipe the spittle from your chin and go back to spamming cartoons. 
Your thoughts are incoherent.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> go back to spamming cartoons.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> A terrorist attack happens before the election and Trump wins by a landslide. Quote me.


I think you have it backwards. As with GW, the terrorist attack happens after the election if Trump is prez. Then he uses it as an excuse to do whatever he wants. Not that I'm accusing GW of letting it all happen just so he could raid the treasury for his wealthy buddies...then again maybe I am.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think you have it backwards. As with GW, the terrorist attack happens after the election if Trump is prez. Then he uses it as an excuse to do whatever he wants. Not that I'm accusing GW of letting it all happen just so he could raid the treasury for his wealthy buddies...then again maybe I am.


There are much easier ways to make a buck. I'm no fan of Bush, but he would never have let the 9/11 attacks happen on purpose. It is fine to call him ignorant, incompetent, or whatever else you want... but I believe George Jr. loves this country


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There are much easier ways to make a buck. I'm no fan of Bush, but he would never have let the 9/11 attacks happen on purpose. It is fine to call him ignorant, incompetent, or whatever else you want... but I believe George Jr. loves this country


----------



## testiclees (Mar 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump committed acts of terrorism?
> Maybe you should wipe the spittle from your chin and go back to spamming cartoons.
> Your thoughts are incoherent.



Nellie, I thought we broke up?

A failure of imagination caused your first meltdown. Looks like nothing has changed. Youre as witless as ever still lobbing the same flaccid, juvenile drivel. Trump has surely terrorized the republican party. He has terrorized plenty of americans.

As an imbecile you are confounded by this type of interpretation. To you trump is your porn, supplying all you need to get your masturbation on :racism, fascism and macho babble. To mostly everyone else trump is a stinking baboon leading a mangy clot of lost rabid weasels like yourself and causing extreme fear in many.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There are much easier ways to make a buck. I'm no fan of Bush, but he would never have let the 9/11 attacks happen on purpose. It is fine to call him ignorant, incompetent, or whatever else you want... but I believe George Jr. loves this country



What "you believe" amounts to a load of ebola feces.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Mar 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Nellie, I thought we broke up?
> 
> A failure of imagination caused your first meltdowd. Looks like nothing has changed. Youre as witless as ever still lobbing the same flaccid, juvenile drivel. Trump has surely terrorized the republican party. He has terrorized plenty of americans.
> 
> As an imbecile you are confounded by this type of interpretation. To you trump is your porn, supplying all the need to get your masturbation on :racism, fascism and macho babble. To mostly everyone else trump is a stinking baboon leading a mangy clot of lost rabid weasels like yourself and causing extreme fear in many.


OMG. Why do liberals always take issues to the far extremities? You're such a drama queen. I'll give you a B+ on emotion, F on substance. As usual, you fail to make a point. Every post is full of hot air. It's what I call the
"empty spazz attack syndrome".


----------



## testiclees (Mar 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> OMG. Why do liberals always take issues to the far extremities? You're such a drama queen. I'll give you a B+ on emotion, F on substance. As usual, you fail to make a point. Every post is full of hot air. It's what I call the
> "empty spazz attack syndrome".


Bro you are a moron far out of your depth. My point was crystal clear you stupid fuck.

Lol ironic you mention "drama queen" remember a few days ago your water broke and you ran away hysterically declaring that you put me on ignore. Youre an idiot pos bro. Every post of yours is more proof.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3640781


There you go. That's what I remember most about you. Flaccid testi-tea bag, the cartoon guy.

Testiteas is what I will name you child. You won't be the first bacha bazi victim choking to death with two balls on the chin. ISIS kidnaps and enslaves children into prostitution for life, but you don't want to talk about that, do you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There you go. That's what I remember most about you. Flaccid testi-tea bag, the cartoon guy.
> 
> Testiteas is what I will name you child. You won't be the first bacha bazi victim choking to death with two balls on the chin. ISIS kidnaps and enslaves children into prostitution for life, but you don't want to talk about that, do you?


what you don't want to talk about is your unwillingness to go fight ISIS, even with me paying for it all.

also, you don't want to talk about how fat you are.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There you go. That's what I remember most about you. Flaccid testi-tea bag, the cartoon guy.
> 
> Testiteas is what I will name you child. You won't be the first bacha bazi victim choking to death with two balls on the chin. ISIS kidnaps and enslaves children into prostitution for life, but you don't want to talk about that, do you?





testiclees said:


> Youre an idiot pos bro. Every post of yours is more proof.


Youre an idiot pos bro. Every post of yours is more proof.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what you don't want to talk about is your unwillingness to go fight ISIS, even with me paying for it all.
> 
> also, you don't want to talk about how fat you are.


Don't try to save him Buck, he's not even worth it. I could pull more information from a fortune cookie. 
Every post of his I read is a waste of time, seconds of my life gone forever.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Don't try to save him Buck, he's not even worth it. I could pull more information from a fortune cookie.
> Every post of his I read is a waste of time, seconds of my life gone forever.


what i said has nothing to do with anyone but you, and your cowardice, bloatedness of both mouth and body, your racism, your obesity, and your hypocrisy.

learn to read, fatass.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 24, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Don't try to save him Buck, he's not even worth it. I could pull more information from a fortune cookie.
> Every post of his I read is a waste of time, seconds of my life gone forever.


Remember when you tried to say that plants you grew graced the cover of High Times?

Yeah, I remember that.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 24, 2016)

@Not GOP 

Your an idiot pos bro. Im not alone in my assessment.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 24, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Remember when you tried to say that plants you grew graced the cover of High Times?
> 
> Yeah, I remember that.


I never said that. My indoor is average. Some people say above average, but it's not worthy of High Times. LOL

What up lib? I haven't seen you around in months. We were starting to get worried. 
The politics forum is a very tightly knit community....


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think you have it backwards. As with GW, the terrorist attack happens after the election if Trump is prez. Then he uses it as an excuse to do whatever he wants. Not that I'm accusing GW of letting it all happen just so he could raid the treasury for his wealthy buddies...then again maybe I am.


Bush is too stupid to plan a conspiracy and TRUMP doesn't have any buddies in politics.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> A terrorist attack happens before the election and Trump wins by a landslide. Quote me.


Lol, no


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey bearkat, was that you getting your ass beat by a black man at a Trump rally? Some white moron goes to a Trump rally wearing a klan hood and got whooped by a black Trump supporter. Good times.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I never said that.


STFU sockpuppet.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Bush is too stupid to plan a conspiracy and TRUMP doesn't have any buddies in politics.


So, Bush, yeah, dumb. But were Rumsfeld and Cheney, the evil vice president? 

The disaster came AFTER GW took over. Not before. Clinton had a pretty good relationship with his security advisor who got the cold shoulder from the newbies. Then, somehow, he was shunted aside at a critical moment, just when he saw signs of an imminent threat. Sometimes coincidences aren't that at all.

Obama is no dummy either. Is it possible that a terrorist gets through? Yes. But it's more likely to happen afterward. 

Now if we are spinning a tale here, go back and take a look at tactics used by dictators from the past century. Both Hitler and Mussolini were conferred emergency powers near the beginning of their rules. Trump is a modern day fascist. He'd love a crisis to consolidate power. As you say he has few friends.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 25, 2016)

I hate that scumbag, that smug face make my blood boil.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Hey bearkat, was that you getting your ass beat by a black man at a Trump rally? Some white moron goes to a Trump rally wearing a klan hood and got whooped by a black Trump supporter. Good times.


Wrong again. Right-wingnuts have difficulty with facts. The dude that got stomped was wearing a shirt patterned as the US flag. He was being escorted out when an enraged guy in a white shirt busted him in the face and later kicked him. Doesn't matter if the aggressor was black or white. Its my guess that the aggressor was a paid Trump goon. If not, then another Trump supporter beat a protester. 

The GOP is becoming the fascist party of this century.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2016)

F.D.R. had mass deportation of immigrants, interned the Japanese and dropped atomic bombs on civilians but is a hero for defeating nazism. Trump wants to enforce immigration law and he is worse than Hitler. Trump is liberal and moderate on many issues and seems flexible and open minded. His immigration policy is based on national security, crime and economics.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wrong again. Right-wingnuts have difficulty with facts. The dude that got stomped was wearing a shirt patterned as the US flag. He was being escorted out when an enraged guy in a white shirt busted him in the face and later kicked him. Doesn't matter if the aggressor was black or white. Its my guess that the aggressor was a paid Trump goon. If not, then another Trump supporter beat a protester.
> 
> The GOP is becoming the fascist party of this century.


If anyone was paid it's the unemployed Trump protester. The black guy was pissed, and that shit was real.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> If anyone was paid it's the unemployed Trump protester. The black guy was pissed, and that shit was real.


So by your telling the beating of the protester was justified. Because somebody got mad. 

Nope. 

Trump is intentionally raising the ire of his people and encouraging this behavior. Its up to each individual to keep their hands to themselves in this kind of situation. Violence was not justified. But Trump is loving every minute of it.

Is this really who you want in charge of the bomb?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> If anyone was paid it's the unemployed Trump protester. The black guy was pissed, and that shit was real.


Its still my guess that the aggressor was a paid for goon. You speculate otherwise. Still, does it really matter? Yet again the goon was a Trump supporter. That says about all we need to know about your political movement.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> If anyone was paid it's the unemployed Trump protester. The black guy was pissed, and that shit was real.
> "(Trump)seems flexible and open minded"


....*that is your ass talking*


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> F.D.R. had mass deportation of immigrants, interned the Japanese and dropped atomic bombs on civilians but is a hero for defeating nazism. Trump wants to enforce immigration law and he is worse than Hitler. Trump is liberal and moderate on many issues and seems flexible and open minded. His immigration policy is based on national security, crime and economics.


Agree that Trump is not conservative. He's fascist. Not Hitler but Mussolini is the kind of man that Trump is patterning his actions around. If you don't believe me, go back and read your history. The progression of violence that Trump is following is startlingly reminiscent of Mussolini.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So by your telling the beating of the protester was justified. Because somebody got mad.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...


It wasn't just justified, it was funny as hell. Trump can't finish a sentence without some asshole disrupting him.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> It wasn't just justified, it was funny as hell. Trump can't finish a sentence without some asshole disrupting him.


Not funny. And I wouldn't say it was funny if the beatings were delivered by the protesters. Or at a democratic candidate's rally against a fascist protester. 

Violence in this situation is not justified.

Or funny


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not funny. And I wouldn't say it was funny if the beatings were delivered by the protesters. Or at a democratic candidate's rally against a fascist protester.
> 
> Violence in this situation is not justified.
> 
> Or funny


Half of the protesters belong to the group that burned down Ferguson and took the microphone from Bernie from him at his speech. These are the goons and they think it's okay to rush the stage or burn down a city. If Bernie had stood up to these goons, I'd be supporting him. Bernie is a weak leader who licks his lips and spits when he talks. Bernie would pissed himself in a closed door meeting with Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2016)

Do you know where Ferguson is?

The rally was in Arizona. Not Missouri.

Bernie wasn't anywhere near where that protester was beaten. Trump was delivering his garbage at that rally.

What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Half of the protesters belong to the group that burned down Ferguson and took the microphone from Bernie from him at his speech. These are the goons and they think it's okay to rush the stage or burn down a city. If Bernie had stood up to these goons, I'd be supporting him. Bernie is a weak leader who licks his lips and spits when he talks. Bernie would pissed himself in a closed door meeting with Vladimir Putin.


Very sophisticated analysis. Youre a discerning judge of character.

Closed door w Putler...is that your fantasy slipping out?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> It wasn't just justified, it was funny as hell. Trump can't finish a sentence without some asshole disrupting him.


Bro you dont get it. Trump IS the asshole. Get a fucking grip. The world recognizes him as an asshole.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you know where Ferguson is?
> 
> The rally was in Arizona. Not Missouri.
> 
> ...


Same group Black lives matter, rushed the stage at a Bernie rally.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro you dont get it. Trump IS the asshole. Get a fucking grip. The world recognizes him as an asshole.


And he leads in the polls, especially amongst the non minimum wage crowd.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 25, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro you dont get it. Trump IS the asshole. Get a fucking grip. The world recognizes him as an asshole.


And by the world you mean socialist, illegals and Muslim extremists?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> And by the world you mean socialist, illegals and Muslim extremists?


dont forget the republican party...which is his own party.

It would include a good majority of Americans. I posted the latest gallup last week.

So i guess its more than the scapegoats you pin your failures on.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> And he leads in the polls, especially amongst the non minimum wage crowd.


He leads nowhere of any consequence. Gtfoh.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2016)

testiclees said:


> He leads nowhere of any consequence. Gtfoh.


Yet again, reality has slipped away from the grasp of a right winger.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> It wasn't just justified, it was funny as hell. Trump can't finish a sentence without some asshole disrupting him.


Justified?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> There are much easier ways to make a buck. I'm no fan of Bush, but he would never have let the 9/11 attacks happen on purpose. It is fine to call him ignorant, incompetent, or whatever else you want... but I believe George Jr. loves this country


Hahaha...boy that's a good one! 

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 25, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Actually, in California only certain parties allow an operation n primary for this election. The Democrats and Libertarians will be open. The Republican party will not be.


You are so right about that the Republican primary is closed but there is a loophole to that, those that oppose the dumpster and independents can register up until May 23 as Republican voters I wonder if the ABT movement are going to be advertising that fact.

B4L

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2016/03/how_to_vote_republican_in_california.html


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> And he leads in the polls, especially amongst the non minimum wage crowd.


General election polls?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> If Bernie had stood up to these goons, I'd be supporting him.


So that's all it took to sway you? I believe you. I really do.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Hey bearkat, was that you getting your ass beat by a black man at a Trump rally? Some white moron goes to a Trump rally wearing a klan hood and got whooped by a black Trump supporter. Good times.


Nah. You've gotta bring ass to get ass.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> If anyone was paid it's the unemployed Trump protester. The black guy was pissed, and that shit was real.


Any statistics on trump's "unemployed" protesters, or are you just making shit up again?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Any statistics on trump's "unemployed" protesters, or are you just making shit up again?


That was one fit, clean cut dude. It is very reminiscent of fascist rallies from the past.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> And he leads in the polls, especially amongst the non minimum wage crowd.


trump does not lead any poll.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

For all you dumpster supporters out there (nitro Harley) being #1, here's a glimpse of that shit that will be front and center in National news later on this year if the dumpster is the GOP nomination for president.

Back in 1989 a white woman was raped and beaten so badly she couldn't remember anything but 5 young men (black and Hispanic) were arrested and charged for the crime they were interrogated by police detectives without their parents or a lawyer present they were underage kids. They were sent to prison from 6-13 yrs they served their time and later they were exonerated by evidence and a confession by the real culprit, the city of NY later awarded them $40 million dollars.

The dumpster being the model citizen that he is took out a full page ad in the paper calling for their execution, after they served their time for a crime they didn't commit you think the dumpster would apologize right? ... Wrong, the prick took out another ad condemning those kids and saying they were "happy" to go to jail.

Tell me again how he love minorities? You guys don't know shit about him and his dead prick father!

Look up the dumpster and the Central Park 5!







B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 26, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> For all you dumpster supporters out there (nitro Harley) being #1, here's a glimpse of that shit that will be front and center in National news later on this year if the dumpster is the GOP nomination for president.
> 
> Back in 1989 a white woman was raped and beaten so badly she couldn't remember anything but 5 young men (black and Hispanic) were arrested and charged for the crime they were interrogated by police detectives without their parents or a lawyer present they were underage kids. They were sent to prison from 6-13 yrs they served their time and later they were exonerated by evidence and a confession by the real culprit, the city of NY later awarded them $40 million dollars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

Mr. Upstanding citizen at his finest, the prick!






B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

The dumpsters wall has huge holes in it makes no sense at all 20 billion to keep out 75,000 people, that amounts to $266 thousands per person and the real cost of that stupid wall will be closer to $30-$40 billion....Repulicans! They're so fiscally conservative aren't they?

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 26, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> .Repulicans! They're so fiscally conservative aren't they?
> 
> B4L


No, you clearly misunderstood. They're fiscally conservative with *their own money. *They have absolutely no problem making it rain with ours.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 26, 2016)

NEWS ALERT!



. facebook.com


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Good thing Mexico will pay for the wall, or have foreign aid cut off. The cost of the wall is not a recurring cost,not every year. It will pay for itself because less patrolling along the river.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Good thing Mexico will pay for the wall, or have foreign aid cut off. The cost of the wall is not a recurring cost,not every year. It will pay for itself because less patrolling along the river.


oh, you poor dumb idiot.

i feel sorry for you. even other trump supporters feel sorry for you.

you are dumb, even for a trump supporter.

and that is sad.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, you poor dumb idiot.
> 
> i feel sorry for you. even other trump supporters feel sorry for you.
> 
> ...


Si se puede


----------



## budman111 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

budman111 said:


>


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Good thing Mexico will pay for the wall, or have foreign aid cut off. The cost of the wall is not a recurring cost,not every year. It will pay for itself because less patrolling along the river.


Only problem is you will need guards posted every 50 yards for it to even be remotely effective. After all I built a treehouse and "ladder" as a little kid. 

Do you even have a percentage of immigrants who illegally crossed in Mexico? I just have a pretty good feeling it's a lot less than 50%. So what is it you just hate Mexicans? I personally never met a Mexican but I have gotten along with every Latino I met was even good friends with a Pourto Rican and friends with a Dominican. Come to think of it the few people I truly would like to kill are white and American born. I even get along fine with black people even one is kind of a friend just lives a good distance away. Even in Daytona Beach, FL I chilled with a few black people on MLK BLV was pretty cool felt weird being the only white person around but nobody fucked with me. This other black ghetto they liked me it was some stupid shit but this one kid thought he was cool running his mouth driving away till I jacked on my brakes and back handed the kid. 

But I did have problems with a few black kids in school but nothing like I do with white people. Cubans are cool to I dated a Cuban girl once but I was young and bitches love my cock.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Only problem is you will need guards posted every 50 yards for it to even be remotely effective. After all I built a treehouse and "ladder" as a little kid.
> 
> Do you even have a percentage of immigrants who illegally crossed in Mexico? I just have a pretty good feeling it's a lot less than 50%. So what is it you just hate Mexicans? I personally never met a Mexican but I have gotten along with every Latino I met was even good friends with a Pourto Rican and friends with a Dominican. Come to think of it the few people I truly would like to kill are white and American born. I even get along fine with black people even one is kind of a friend just lives a good distance away. Even in Daytona Beach, FL I chilled with a few black people on MLK BLV was pretty cool felt weird being the only white person around but nobody fucked with me. This other black ghetto they liked me it was some stupid shit but this one kid thought he was cool running his mouth driving away till I jacked on my brakes and back handed the kid.
> 
> But I did have problems with a few black kids in school but nothing like I do with white people. Cubans are cool to I dated a Cuban girl once but I was young and bitches love my cock.


Nothing hateful about having borders. I grew up on the border and years ago was involved in Marijuana and human trafficking. Things are really bad down there now and the Mexican coyotes rape and kill central American migrants for fun. Even mexicans are afraid to visit their own country it is so bad in tampulipas. Watch execution videos of Los zetas and read up on the corrupt sheriff's in south texas and you will see people in the Rio grande valley are living in real fear.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Nothing hateful about having borders. I grew up on the border and years ago was involved in Marijuana and human trafficking. Things are really bad down there now and the Mexican coyotes rape and kill central American migrants for fun. Even mexicans are afraid to visit their own country it is so bad in tampulipas. Watch execution videos of Los zetas and read up on the corrupt sheriff's in south texas and you will see people in the Rio grande valley are living in real fear.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Mexico is literally the most corrupt nation on earth, kidnapping capital with headless bodies hung from overpasses. Knowing who crosses is valid, in these times.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Mr. Upstanding citizen at his finest, the prick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More claims made by people to the media. I didn`t finish the movie because it started out as this guy say that with out actually interviewing the person making the claim but no problem writing it down or speaking for the person.

You can`t spot bullshit if you stepped in it.

Was this resolved and Trump found to be guilty as claimed?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Uncle buck they would have fun with a gringo like you on the other side.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Mexico is literally the most corrupt nation on earth, kidnapping capital with headless bodies hung from overpasses. Knowing who crosses is valid, in these times.



They`re just simply looking to better their lives. Just ask them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Mexico is literally the most corrupt nation on earth, kidnapping capital with headless bodies hung from overpasses. Knowing who crosses is valid, in these times.





shorelineOG said:


> Uncle buck they would have fun with a gringo like you on the other side.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> They`re just simply looking to better their lives. Just ask them.


That was once true for most of them. Shit is so crazy down there now, i had to move from south texas. Why would anyone not want a wall, travel would still be permitted, just easier to monitor who and what is coming in.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Mexico is literally the most corrupt nation on earth, kidnapping capital with headless bodies hung from overpasses. Knowing who crosses is valid, in these times.


Plenty of Americans go to Mexico I almost did would still go if I had a babysitter it's not as dangerous as Afghanistan. Not to mention America is the only reason they have drug cartels if anything Mexico should be the ones building a wall to keep Americans out. Lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Nothing hateful about having borders. I grew up on the border and years ago was involved in Marijuana and human trafficking. Things are really bad down there now and the Mexican coyotes rape and kill central American migrants for fun. Even mexicans are afraid to visit their own country it is so bad in tampulipas. Watch execution videos of Los zetas and read up on the corrupt sheriff's in south texas and you will see people in the Rio grande valley are living in real fear.



Yeah, it makes perfect sense to me that you are a Texan.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> That was once true for most of them. Shit is so crazy down there now, i had to move from south texas. Why would anyone not want a wall, travel would still be permitted, just easier to monitor who and what is coming in.


we get it, mexicans and muslims scare you to death.

go cry elsewhere, McVagina.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Plenty of Americans go to Mexico I almost did would still go if I had a babysitter it's not as dangerous as Afghanistan. Not to mention America is the only reason they have drug cartels if anything Mexico should be the ones building a wall to keep Americans out. Lol


They aren't going to Nuevo Laredo are they or ciudad mier?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> years ago was involved in Marijuana and human trafficking.


That doesn't surprise me


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we get it, mexicans and muslims scare you to death.
> 
> go cry elsewhere, McVagina.


IS IS and zetas scare me.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, it makes perfect sense to me that you are a Texan.


I hate texas. I am a Coloradoan.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> IS IS and zetas scare me.


i offered to pay for your travel so that you can go fight them, are you a pussy?

you just like to talk big and let others fight for you, McVagina?

what a coward you are.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Born there and left as soon as I could. There is a band called Potroast, have you heard of them?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That doesn't surprise me


Everyone including cops and schoolteachers are involved in crime in the valley. It's the whole economy.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> More claims made by people to the media. I didn`t finish the movie because it started out as this guy say that with out actually interviewing the person making the claim but no problem writing it down or speaking for the person.
> 
> You can`t spot bullshit if you stepped in it.
> 
> Was this resolved and Trump found to be guilty as claimed?


Yeah, it's all the media's fault. trump has given no indications that he harbors such feelings. Bad, bad media. Whatever gets you to sleep at night, man. Your life would be so much better if you'd just embrace the hate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Everyone including cops and schoolteachers are involved in crime in the valley. It's the whole economy.


why does your weed look so shitty?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I hate texas. I am a Coloradoan.


You can take a man out of Texas but you can't take the Texas out of the man. Lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Everyone including cops and schoolteachers are involved in crime in the valley. It's the whole economy.


"Everyone does it!"

Fuck off with your bullshit


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Born there and left as soon as I could. There is a band called Potroast, have you heard of them?


Never, you sure you don't mean Meatloaf? That's just who came to mind thinking of a band called Potroast.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

he lives in colorado springs, which is low cost of living, and still has that cheaper-than-dogshit 1980s fake wood paneling on his walls.







and he says he makes $90k a year.

right.

this guy is a mountain of bullshit.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Everyone does it!"
> 
> Fuck off with your bullshit


For real, Mexican people actually fought the cartels. So clearly not everyone.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he lives in colorado springs, which is low cost of living, and still has that cheaper-than-dogshit 1980s fake wood paneling on his walls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did live in a trailer with that kind of walls. Can't say I ever seen it in any house or apartment though.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Belgium should have built a wall.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I did lived in a trailer with that kind of walls. Can't say I ever seen it in any house or apartment though.


i once rented a house with those ugly ass walls in them. the house got remodeled right after we moved out. new windows too. it really needed it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yeah, it's all the media's fault. trump has given no indications that he harbors such feelings. Bad, bad media. Whatever gets you to sleep at night, man. Your life would be so much better if you'd just embrace the hate.



That would mean giving you a hug. Faceless claimers are not reliable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Belgium should have built a wall.


would that have stopped the belgian natives who were responsible for the attack, you mountain of stupid?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Belgium should have built a wall.


Why? To keep the Dutch out? Lol


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> That was once true for most of them. Shit is so crazy down there now, i had to move from south texas. Why would anyone not want a wall, travel would still be permitted, just easier to monitor who and what is coming in.



True, the wall may or may not be a material one. But trump offers to give paperwork going out so they can present it when they re-try the right way. That way you don`t wait for papers, you have them al;ready, it`s just a matter of confirming your re-entry as who you say you are.

At least that`s what I got from it.

When you ask them why they are fleeing Mexico, they say it`s full or rapists, murderers, thieves and drug dealers,......just like Trump says and they pick on Trump for it.

People that are saying like it is and not promoting corruption are bad guys to Democrats, so that`s the origin of the lies and why they hate him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You have a big mouth and sound like a faggot. Before I became legal I moved thousands of pounds from the rio grande valley to the north. I paid drivers. I have a record to prove it. You moved thousands of pounds, faggot? Now that I'm compliant with state laws, I still get paid more than you.Stashes houses and drivers is how they do it Houston. You give bad legal advice, also.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

picking through this retard's post is harvesting some gold.



shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3590010
> Here are my clones, my bud and my seeds. That's a few thousand dollars worth of shoreline og seeds.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

pure fucking gold.



shorelineOG said:


> You prove my point that gay people have mental problems. I will pray for you.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> would that have stopped the belgian natives who were responsible for the attack, you mountain of stupid?


What was the last names of those Belgian natives?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> pure fucking gold.


I struck a nerve on the gay or mental problems, buck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I struck a nerve on the gay or mental problems, buck?


you are a complete embarrassment to yourself, which is hilarious for me.

and you really, really suck at growing in that trailer of yours.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> When you ask them why they are fleeing Mexico, they say it`s full or rapists, murderers, thieves and drug dealers,......just like Trump says and they pick on Trump for it.


Actually, trump said that the rapists and murderers were coming to the United States. Not those who were fleeing them. That's an important distinction. You can't fear monger using the victims. Get it right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

can't. stop. laughing.



shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3590274 My Colombian black crossed with shoreline og. I call her SOUTHERN COMFORT. Available in seed or clone.View attachment 3590274


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Most of my pics are my genetics grown by other growers. I have people drive several states to get a legit cut of shoreline. Better than cookies, sour d, or the og's.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> For real, Mexican people actually fought the cartels. So clearly not everyone.


One cartel against another cartel against the corrupt police?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Most of my pics are my genetics grown by other growers. I have people drive several states to get a legit cut of shoreline. Better than cookies, sour d, or the og's.


i would drive through several states in order to avoid looking at that aborted fetus of a grow you have going there.

100% pathetic.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Actually, trump said that the rapists and murderers were coming to the United States. Not those who were fleeing them. That's an important distinction. You can't fear monger using the victims. Get it right.


 Oh that`s right, they got drug dealer or murderer tattooed on their foreheads and can easily be detected. Trust what they say because they said it,...Whodathunk ??

Just ask `em,..... works.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Oh that`s right, they got drug dealer or murderer tattooed on their foreheads and can easily be detected. Trust what they say because they said it,...Whodathunk ??
> 
> Just ask `em,..... works.


Your story my man. Try and keep up.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Most of my pics are my genetics grown by other growers. I have people drive several states to get a legit cut of shoreline. Better than cookies, sour d, or the og's.



Don`t go toe to toe with buck on growing, especially with those pics.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Actually some do have gang tattoos on their face, they should be let in first. No gang culture at all down there. Ever listen to corridos?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Actually some do have gang tattoos on their face, they should be let in first. No gang culture at all down there. Ever listen to corridos?


Have you ever listened to Alex Jones??


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Have you ever listened to Alex Jones??


Dude has a monthly subscription to Info Wars and the Blaze, guaranteed


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> More claims made by people to the media. I didn`t finish the movie because it started out as this guy say that with out actually interviewing the person making the claim but no problem writing it down or speaking for the person.
> 
> You can`t spot bullshit if you stepped in it.
> 
> Was this resolved and Trump found to be guilty as claimed?


That he's a racist? Yeah its confirmed.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Your story my man. Try and keep up.



I called out your distinction thing with common knowledge. You seem to think it is possible to distinguish one person from another


Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> That he's a racist? Yeah its confirmed.
> 
> B4L



How did they catch him ? I`ve never heard of it and I remember Donald that old in the pic/video window.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

What they are claiming he did would stick out like fire in a fireroom.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I called out your distinction thing with common knowledge. You seem to think it is possible to distinguish one person from anot
> 
> 
> 
> How did they catch him ? I`ve never heard of it and I remember Donald that old in the pic/video window.


??? How is that comprehensible???
B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 26, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> ??? How is that comprehensible???
> B4L



The, How did they catch him, or I don`t remember that, ? One was a question and the other was an observation.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Belgian natives. Lol. Multiculturalism at it's finest.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Belgian natives. Lol. Multiculturalism at it's finest.


The problem with multiculturalism isn't the cultures mixing, it's intolerant pricks like you who can't deal with it without resorting to violence


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Belgian natives. Lol. Multiculturalism at it's finest.


why are you too much of a pussy to do anything about it?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 26, 2016)

TRUMP NEWS!

Bikers are planing to police the protesters at future rallies! Fucking A, this is going to be great stuff. TRUMP!



* Patriotic Bikers Have Pledged To Protect Trump Rallies?*
Posted by RightAlerts on March 26, 2016 2:37 pm
Tags: 
Categories: polls





Patriotic Bikers, from all across the United States are planning to show up at ALL future TRUMP rallies to make sure that any paid agitator protesters don’t take away Mr. Trump’s right to speak. Or interfere with the rights of Trump supporters to safely attend. WE SHALL NOT BE SILENCED!

The bikers plan to provide security outside of all future Trump rallies and events.
They want to stop the paid protesters agitators from the increasing atmosphere of violence.

We all need to stand up for what for our Country like these Patriots.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> We all need to stand up for what for our Country like these Patriots.


nice attempt at forming a sentence.

you've had 70+ years of practice, and this is the best you can do.

simply pathetic.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice attempt at forming a sentence.
> 
> you've had 70+ years of practice, and this is the best you can do.
> 
> simply pathetic.


What are u doing up past your curfue?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP NEWS!
> 
> Bikers are planing to police the protesters at future rallies! Fucking A, this is going to be great stuff. TRUMP!
> 
> ...


Stand you patriot biker pussys, stand up!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

Happy Easter my Christian Brothers and Sisters!

B4L


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Happy Easter my Christian Brothers and Sisters!
> 
> B4L


And passover.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP NEWS!
> 
> Bikers are planing to police the protesters at future rallies! Fucking A, this is going to be great stuff. TRUMP!
> 
> ...


We all know how well that worked for the Rolling Stones......


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP NEWS!
> 
> Bikers are planing to police the protesters at future rallies! Fucking A, this is going to be great stuff. TRUMP!
> 
> ...


OOOhhh bikers, lol.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We all know how well that worked for the Rolling Stones......


I was thinking the same thing! Modern day hells angels!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

Wasn't they charged for murder? They stabbed someone? 

What can go wrong I wonder!

B4L


----------



## testiclees (Mar 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> What are u doing up past your curfue?


lol, thats so white and witless


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice attempt at forming a sentence.
> 
> you've had 70+ years of practice, and this is the best you can do.
> 
> simply pathetic.





Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Stand you patriot biker pussys, stand up!
> 
> B4L





doublejj said:


> We all know how well that worked for the Rolling Stones......





bearkat42 said:


> OOOhhh bikers, lol.



Nothing like poking the hornets nest. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Nothing like poking the hornets nest. LOL TRUMP!


Lol!

B4L


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> And passover.


Passover is about four weeks away. But thanks. Happy Kwanza.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 27, 2016)

BIKERS FOR TRUMP!

This next rally should be some excellent democratic Klan hat wearing fucking whack a mole outside the event. Don't miss it, this is going to be some great stuff. TRUMP!


----------



## TWS (Mar 27, 2016)

Who ? These guys ?





catch the train !


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 27, 2016)

Nothing like the smell of nitro. enjoy


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Who ? These guys ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real bikers with actual talent.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 27, 2016)

I just heard a new term that will be used to deny the dumpster the nomination at the convention, has anyone ever heard the term 'zombie delegates'. These are delegates from candidates who have dropped out of the race and can by projected convention rules, be awarded to the candidate that the establishment feels has the best chance of winning.

Plus the dumpster has the worst support among women than any candidate in history. Do you see a problem there? You can't win the presidency without women support.

B4L


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP NEWS!
> 
> Bikers are planing to police the protesters at future rallies! Fucking A, this is going to be great stuff. TRUMP!
> 
> ...


Bikers, white supremest what's the difference? I have seen plenty of bikers rocking them gay ass SS bolts so seems fitting. Have you ever seen a non white patched in Hells Angel? Because I sure as shit have not and I've met Outlaws and Hells Angels just never had any interest in being another man's bitch.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> BIKERS FOR TRUMP!
> 
> This next rally should be some excellent democratic Klan hat wearing fucking whack a mole outside the event. Don't miss it, this is going to be some great stuff. TRUMP!


Sad, embarrassing. 
Anyone want to buy a 2010 CVO Street Glide?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 27, 2016)

On the upside Bernie Sanders won Alaska, Washington and I think it was Hawaii!!!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Bikers, white supremest what's the difference? I have seen plenty of bikers rocking them gay ass SS bolts so seems fitting. Have you ever seen a non white patched in Hells Angel? Because I sure as shit have not and I've met Outlaws and Hells Angels just never had any interest in being another man's bitch.


Who said the Angels were coming? There are a lot of Vets that ride and support Trump of all colors. Why is it always black or white and hitler shit? You need to open your mind up a little bit more and realize that the world isn't what you think it is. When I think of a biker I don't automatically think the shit you do, and I know a lot of them. TRUMP!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't wait tell Trump is president.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 27, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I can't wait tell Trump is president.


I wonder where all the meff will come from with the big wall?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Who said the Angels were coming? There are a lot of Vets that ride and support Trump of all colors. Why is it always black or white and hitler shit? You need to open your mind up a little bit more and realize that the world isn't what you think it is. When I think of a biker I don't automatically think the shit you do, and I know a lot of them. TRUMP!


Then I guess we'll see just how many of those colors are actually providing security.


----------



## FauxRoux (Mar 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Bikers, white supremest what's the difference? I have seen plenty of bikers rocking them gay ass SS bolts so seems fitting. Have you ever seen a non white patched in Hells Angel? Because I sure as shit have not and I've met Outlaws and Hells Angels just never had any interest in being another man's bitch.


I grew up with the haight ashberry and oakland H.A. chapters (oakland being the head chapter)...they always knew my whole family is jewish. They couldnt give 2 fucks and we've been working on their bikes for years....having said that they _are _all white as far as im aware.

And i agree on 1 point though. NEVER owe these guys _anything!_ I'll do some basic stuff for them (mechanical and such) but i wouldnt work _with _them (if you take my meaning) as pretty quick that devolves into working _for_ them and then you're their bitch.

As far as working security everyone forgets that 1 of the groups they worked security for the most over the years was the grateful dead. (Granted mostly to sell drugs....but still)

My experience has taught me that for the most part the H.A. judge people by their actions and the way you handle yourself.

I think any man who has any REAL experince in this world holds himself in similar ways. Most racist assholes ive met are usually cowards who have spent their lives hiding in little insulated worlds. Its always "someones doing it to them" as opposed to them simply being inept or an asshole....or hell...somtimes shitty stuff just happens in life (Suck it up pussy...the world wasnt created just for you). Its like a lifetime of deferential treatment as a white male has turned some people into spoiled children throwing a tantrum cuase they didnt get a present at someone else birthday party.

Nothing like physical and mental segrigation to dim ones view.

Hell...as long as they remain keyboard warriors let them scream their pathetic retoric till they cows come home.

I hope it makes them feel better.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> I wonder where all the meff will come from with the big wall?


actually, it's made right here in the good ole US of A..battery acid, pseud, 2 liter coke bottles and 4 wheels..you have a rolling lab..very popular in the meth capital of northern florida.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> actually, it's made right here in the good ole US of A..battery acid, pseud, 2 liter coke bottles and 4 wheels..you have a rolling lab..very popular in the meth capital of northern florida.


Pretty sure that's old school amigo. Mexico has super labs and ships it in by the ton. Pure crystal meth. Can only make a few grams with a coke bottle.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 27, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> I grew up with the haight ashberry and oakland H.A. chapters (oakland being the head chapter)...they always knew my whole family is jewish. They couldnt give 2 fucks and we've been working on their bikes for years....having said that they _are _all white as far as im aware.
> 
> And i agree on 1 point though. NEVER owe these guys _anything!_ Ill do work for them (mechanical and such) but i wouldnt work _with _them as pretty quick that devolves into working _for_ them and then your their bitch.
> 
> As far as working security everyone forgets that 1 of the groups they worked security for the most over the years was the grateful dead. (Granted mostly to sell drugs....but still)


Yeah, I seen a black guy in an Outlaw bar but not a member probably just business crack is huge in Daytona Beach, FL. They are rascist but just like the Aryan Brotherhood money comes first then their race. It's really stupid the White power gang around me rat each other out. Lol, Apparently I have one on Facebook I kind of like fucking with him a little. Lol, kid is a joke used to be alright but now he's all into that shit and still lives in his mom's house with no running water and they shit in a bucket. LMAO, And get this kid used to listen to rap. Lol


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Pretty sure that's old school amigo. Mexico has super labs and ships it in by the ton. Pure crystal meth. Can only make a few grams with a coke bottle.


ships buy the ton? then i guess they'll be using fedex like everyone else.

How Much Meth Does Your State Cook:

http://mic.com/articles/65703/how-much-meth-does-your-state-cook-these-maps-show-the-drug-s-foothold-in-america#.TgWv2SUlo


----------



## 757growin (Mar 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> ships buy the ton? then i guess they'll be using fedex like everyone else.
> 
> How Much Meth Does Your State Cook:
> 
> http://mic.com/articles/65703/how-much-meth-does-your-state-cook-these-maps-show-the-drug-s-foothold-in-america#.TgWv2SUlo


I'm not a user by any means but I know ozs of pure crystal can be had for 300 an oz where I live. That shake and bake can't compare. Crazy to think people pay 20 or more on a point


----------



## 757growin (Mar 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> ships buy the ton? then i guess they'll be using fedex like everyone else.
> 
> How Much Meth Does Your State Cook:
> 
> http://mic.com/articles/65703/how-much-meth-does-your-state-cook-these-maps-show-the-drug-s-foothold-in-america#.TgWv2SUlo


Alot has changed in the past 2 years (article age) to 5 years in the meth industry.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Then I guess we'll see just how many of those colors are actually providing security.


The last rally when the black guy beat the fuck out of the klan supporter was fucking great. Maybe the Klan hat people will be at the next one. Stay tuned for some great entertainment. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The last rally when the black guy beat the fuck out of the klan supporter was fucking great. Maybe the Klan hat people will be at the next one. Stay tuned for some great entertainment. TRUMP!


That's right. Hang on to that one black clown like he's the cure for cancer, lol. Unfortunately for you he can only vote once.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That's right. Hang on to that one black clown like he's the cure for cancer, lol. Unfortunately for you he can only once.


So now black people are clowns? You are going to have to do better than that. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The last rally when the black guy beat the fuck out of the klan supporter was fucking great. Maybe the Klan hat people will be at the next one. Stay tuned for some great entertainment. TRUMP!


You really are stupid.

The black guy is a Staff Sergeant in the Air Force who's now most likely going to get a dishonorable discharge. The guy he sucker punched? He was protesting Trump's "facism and racism" so hardly a Klan supporter. No matter how many times you repeat this: It is not true.

"The anti-Trump protester carried a sign with a Confederate flag over an image of Trump and was being escorted out of the building when Pettway punched and kicked him."

Bryan Sanders, the man who was punched, told the Arizona Daily Star he was protesting Trump’s “fascism, his racism, his lies and his woman hating.”

“I had a sign that said ‘Trump is bad for America,’ and a guy grabbed the sign as I was being escorted out of the building and sucker punched me.”

Then same rally....

"In addition to the attack on the protester, a video taken during the rally by CBS News’ Jacqueline Alemany appears to show Trump’s campaign manager Corey Lewandowski grabbing a protester by the collar of his shirt."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You really are stupid.
> 
> The black guy is a Staff Sergeant in the Air Force who's now most likely going to get a dishonorable discharge. The guy he sucker punched? He was protesting Trump's "facism and racism" so hardly a Klan supporter. No matter how many times you repeat this: It is not true.
> 
> ...


Facts? Who needs those?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 27, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You really are stupid.
> 
> The black guy is a Staff Sergeant in the Air Force who's now most likely going to get a dishonorable discharge. The guy he sucker punched? He was protesting Trump's "facism and racism" so hardly a Klan supporter. No matter how many times you repeat this: It is not true.
> 
> ...


You can think what you want, but if you run with the Klan shit happens. They should give the officer a medal. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So now black people are clowns? You are going to have to do better than that. LOL TRUMP!


It pains me greatly to admit this but yes, there are some black clowns out there. They can't all be as enlightened as I am. 



Edit: After what @pnwmystery just wrote, that dumb black bastard has just been upgraded to "King of Clowns".


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You really are stupid.
> 
> The black guy is a Staff Sergeant in the Air Force who's now most likely going to get a dishonorable discharge. The guy he sucker punched? He was protesting Trump's "facism and racism" so hardly a Klan supporter. No matter how many times you repeat this: It is not true.
> 
> ...


stupid fucking facts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You can think what you want, but if you run with the Klan shit happens.


what kinda shit?

do you mean shit like a volunteer position with the trump campaign?







or a radio show where you endorse the trump campaign, and tell all the klansmen to volunteer for trump?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It pains me greatly to admit this but yes, there are some black clowns out there. They can't all be as enlightened as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: After what @pnwmystery just wrote, that dumb black bastard has just been upgraded to "King of Clowns".


It sure made for some good entertainment. And it sent a message to the Klan Hat people. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what kinda shit?
> 
> do you mean shit like a volunteer position with the trump campaign?
> 
> ...



I had to watch the Klan beat down again. Wasn't that fucking great? LOL TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I had to watch the Klan beat down again. Wasn't that fucking great? LOL TRUMP!


Your trolling game needs work.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Your trolling game needs work.


It's just borderline pitiful.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Your trolling game needs work.


I am not trolling. I do that in september/ october. Just so you know. TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2016)

Trump is using the same tactics and the Tea Party wing of the Republican party is behaving exactly as Fascist movements did in the 1930's. Ignoring his skin color, that staff sergeant is not at all different from Hitler's brownshirts. 





_A propaganda photograph showing Hitler speaking to followers in the canteen of a Munich hostel for SA men. You may think that they look quite decent people.

In 1921 Hitler set up a group within the NSDAP that would protect his political meetings from attacks by rivals. It gave a military look, feel and discipline to the party. This group was known as the ‘stormtroopers’ (Sturm Abteilung – SA) or ‘Brownshirts’.

Many members of the SA were former soldiers unemployed since the end of the war. As the SA grew in size, rather than simply protecting Hitler and Nazi meetings from opponents, they began to disrupt the meetings of rival political groups.

As the Nazis gained power through democratic means, the SA gained a reputation as a well-organised gang of violent thugs. This frightened and put many off Nazism, but others were attracted by the organisation and discipline of a uniformed group._
http://www.theholocaustexplained.org/ks3/the-nazi-rise-to-power/how-did-nazis-gain-power/the-role-of-the-sa/#.Vvh9AdIrLs0


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2016)

I wonder if this thread goes beyond 1000 pages before the election!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm not a user by any means but I know ozs of pure crystal can be had for 300 an oz where I live. That shake and bake can't compare. Crazy to think people pay 20 or more on a point


Its 3500 a pound here for shards as big as cell phones. It will still make its way here, but it will jump back up to the price it was in 03 06, 1200 a zip


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuck trump


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Fuck trump


I would rather just watch him fuck China.

Metaphorically speaking.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I would rather just watch him fuck China.
> 
> Metaphorically speaking.


No really... i hate him


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I would rather just watch him fuck China.
> 
> Metaphorically speaking.


He's doing it already. 

*Trump Towers Scandal: Properties Relied On Rich Chinese Investors Who Wanted Green Cards*
http://www.latintimes.com/trump-towers-scandal-properties-relied-rich-chinese-investors-who-wanted-green-cards-373616

Of course, his first move was to screw over people that can't pay millions for their green card. And subvert the immigration system for financial gain, thus screwing you and me.

His next step is to declare bankruptcy on those properties. Everybody around Trump gets screwed.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He's doing it already.
> 
> *Trump Towers Scandal: Properties Relied On Rich Chinese Investors Who Wanted Green Cards*
> http://www.latintimes.com/trump-towers-scandal-properties-relied-rich-chinese-investors-who-wanted-green-cards-373616
> ...



How did Trump issue green cards? Oh wait, it was the GOVERNMENT that issued the green cards.

You are mad because Trump used legal immigration laws to achieve both what he wanted (financing) and what the investors wanted (green cards). Will there be an FBI investigation? Is he under investigation for criminal activity? I mean, at least he is not likely to get indicted within the next 3 months no matter how hard the anti-trump crowd works at it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I would rather just watch him fuck China.
> 
> Metaphorically speaking.















dumbass.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I would rather just watch him fuck China.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> How did Trump issue green cards? Oh wait, it was the GOVERNMENT that issued the green cards.
> 
> You are mad because Trump used legal immigration laws to achieve both what he wanted (financing) and what the investors wanted (green cards). Will there be an FBI investigation? Is he under investigation for criminal activity? I mean, at least he is not likely to get indicted within the next 3 months no matter how hard the anti-trump crowd works at it.


So, If Bill Clinton used connections to help get a green card for a Chinese investor in one of Bill's businesses, that would be OK with you too?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


So much for making America great again. Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2016)

How can Communism be so beneficial for "America"?

In October, the Chinese government summoned the U.S. ambassador to Beijing to issue a formal protest after the destroyer USS Lassen sailed within 12 nautical miles of the Chinese-controlled Subi Reef in the Spratlys.

It's these rouge US Sailors messing things up for the Koch Brothers.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


You cannot compete in the clothing industry if you try to make clothing here. It is simply too expensive.

Maybe Trump wants to fix that eh?

He is bad when he goes bankrupt and he is bad when he is a smart businessman. He cant win with you no matter what eh?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You cannot compete in the clothing industry if you try to make clothing here. It is simply too expensive.
> 
> Maybe Trump wants to fix that eh?
> 
> He is bad when he goes bankrupt and he is bad when he is a smart businessman. He cant win with you no matter what eh?


Asking for financial forgiveness (that cost you and me) and utilizing $1 a day labor is the American way! 

We really should stop leasing communist labor, I can't make out the fine print.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If there wasn't soooo much at stake, it would be hilarious to watch...


It's hilarious anyway.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I would rather just watch him fuck China.
> 
> Metaphorically speaking.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 28, 2016)

Veteran Bikers plan to show up in force at Trump rally in WI. Fuck this is going to be some great stuff tomorrow. I don't think SORO"S 15.00 per hour for protesters is going to pay off. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Veteran Bikers plan to show up in force at Trump rally in WI. Fuck this is going to be some great stuff tomorrow. I don't think SORO"S 15.00 per hour for protesters is going to pay off. LOL TRUMP!


Until the bikers meet up with a diesel Ford F-350. Very stupid to play road warrior with a motorcycle.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2016)

Viva Mexifornia! 

Trump isn't the problem, the supporters of his right wing agenda are, and I'm no lefty by any means but his shit isn't even planned out. If Hitler had had the yes men and modern resources that Trump will have if another terrorist attack happens, the world should definitely worry. The man is a pathological bully & the world doesn't need him in power.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Until the bikers meet up with a diesel Ford F-350. Very stupid to play road warrior with a motorcycle.lol


Are you saying you are ready for violence? I believe the bikers come in peace , and for the love of free speech. TRUMP!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Are you saying you are ready for violence? I believe the bikers come in peace , and for the love of free speech. TRUMP!


Obviously, have you not seen Trump rallies on the TV? It looks like a bunch of apes that escaped from the zoo who worship an orangutan.


----------



## avillax (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm Mexican and of course I hate Trump. Mark my words:
If you vote for Trump, your plants will wither and die due to the Mexican sativa genes in them!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Are you saying you are ready for violence?


Yep, I am. I'd love to be sucker punched.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 29, 2016)

Pretty disturbing to see 445 pages worth of discussion about Donald Trump. Just sayin', this is the reason he's got enough notoriety to catch the attention of the stupid people that vote for him to begin with.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

avillax said:


> I'm Mexican and of course I hate Trump. Mark my words:
> If you vote for Trump, your plants will wither and die due to the Mexican sativa genes in them!


Yeah, that's everything with Skunk#1 and Haze so damn near everything so I love Mexico.  Just wish I could try pure Acapulco gold and shit.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Obviously, have you not seen Trump rallies on the TV? It looks like a bunch of apes that escaped from the zoo who worship an orangutan.


I think you are confused with the protesters that are wearing Klan hats and spitting on people. Thats what I seen on TV. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think you are confused with the protesters that are wearing Klan hats and spitting on people. Thats what I seen on TV. LOL TRUMP!


Hey nitro, your hero got bitchslapped up in Wisconsin I thought they would love him up there, what happened?

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

Seven hours to go, don't miss the action. TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-town-hall-event-in-janesville-wi-3-29-16/


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Hey nitro, your hero got bitchslapped up in Wisconsin I thought they would love him up there, what happened?
> 
> B4L


It looks like it is a three way right now. But who the hell knows? TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It looks like it is a three way right now. But who the hell knows? TRUMP!


I got to give you your props, you are a diehard dumpster supporter misguided as that is.

B4L


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

*Trump campaign manager arrested, charged with battery of reporter*

http://news.yahoo.com/trump-campaign-manager-arrested-charged-battery-reporter-152322299.html;_ylt=A0LEV77AqPpWqzwA6_YnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTEyNm92NzdnBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjE3MThfMQRzZWMDc2M-


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> *Trump campaign manager arrested, charged with battery of reporter*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/trump-campaign-manager-arrested-charged-battery-reporter-152322299.html;_ylt=A0LEV77AqPpWqzwA6_YnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTEyNm92NzdnBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjE3MThfMQRzZWMDc2M-


SHOCK!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

guess trump will be paying those legal fees he offered..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> guess trump will be paying those legal fees he offered..


LOL!!! You dont have a lawyer for a misdemeanor trial... I am sure Trump will be happy to pay the fine.

What a whiny little bitch that reporter is.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! You dont have a lawyer for a misdemeanor trial... I am sure Trump will be happy to pay the fine.
> 
> What a whiny little bitch that reporter is.


If it was his first offence he may get off with 1 year in prison.....
"For a first offense, it is a misdemeanor in the first degree, which carries a maximum sentence of one year in prison or a fine of $1,000". He would be locked up with a lot of illegal criminals....what could go wrong?..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If it was his first offence he may get off with 1 year in prison.....
> "For a first offense, it is a misdemeanor in the first degree, which carries a maximum sentence of one year in prison or a fine of $1,000".


That says maximum sentence. He is gonna get a fine of a couple hundred bucks and probation. Mark my words.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That says maximum sentence. He is gonna get a fine of a couple hundred bucks and probation. Mark my words.


why?....get a democrat judge & they can throw the book at him..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Because all he did was grab a reporters arm. You think he should serve jail time for that?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because all he did was grab a reporters arm. You think he should serve jail time for that?


Yes....one year for battery.....just like everybody else


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

Trumps camp needs to find out they cannot go around putting their hands on people...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! You dont have a lawyer for a misdemeanor trial... I am sure Trump will be happy to pay the fine.
> 
> What a whiny little bitch that reporter is.





NLXSK1 said:


> Because all he did was grab a reporters arm. You think he should serve jail time for that?


Right wingers love them that violence. Oh yeah, blame the person assaulted. Typical of you.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It looks like it is a three way right now. But who the hell knows? TRUMP!


Has he even said anything of note at a rally? Or is it just a rage event?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes....one year for battery.....just like everybody else


Again, that is the maximum sentence. It aint gonna happen.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Again, that is the maximum sentence. It aint gonna happen.


There is such a thing as Disparate sentencing under criminal law. They must give you close to the average sentence that the average convict would get for this crime. That's why Paris Hilton got 30days in jail for DUI.....equal treatment under the law....even if your rich


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> There is such a thing as Disparate sentencing under criminal law. They must give you close to the average sentence that the average convict would get for this crime. That's why Paris Hilton got 30days in jail for DUI.....equal treatment under the law....even if your rich


so then how did patreus luck out?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Has he even said anything of note at a rally? Or is it just a rage event?


It wouldn't do any good to explain anything to you. The rallies are peaceful until a Klan hat wearing nut job liberal acts up. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> why?....get a democrat judge & they can throw the book at him..


The democratic judges are the reason ranchers get shot and the price of a cake goes to 150K . I think that is one of the reasons Trump gets support like he does. imo TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so then how did patreus luck out?


I think he pled guilty & took a deal.....


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It wouldn't do any good to explain anything to you. The rallies are peaceful until a Klan hat wearing nut job liberal acts up. TRUMP!


No, really, what has Trump said at any of his rallies that has meaning?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Right wingers love them that violence. Oh yeah, blame the person assaulted. Typical of you.


ROFMAO!!! It wasnt assault, it didnt even rise to that level. Oh yeah, conflate things totally out of proportion. Typical of you.

She didnt even scream out in pain when it happened. She was like Owwwwwww, he grabbed my arm really hard....


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The democratic judges are the reason ranchers get shot and the price of a cake goes to 150K . I think that is one of the reasons Trump gets support like he does. imo TRUMP!


"Nominating Mr. Trump could create a political battlefield of extraordinary breadth and volatility. *Polling shows that he would enter the general election trailing badly against Hillary Clinton*, and* he has become deeply unpopular outside of his white, heavily male political base."*

*"Former Senator Norm Coleman of Minnesota, an influential Republican strategist and fund-raiser, said Mr. Trump’s nomination could imperil even the party’s seemingly iron grip on the House. Mr. Coleman said major donors were increasingly focused on building a “firewall” around Congress, because they believe Democrats would easily defeat Mr. Trump and keep control of the White House."*
** burns nyt 3/28/16*

*“Everything is in play: the presidency, the Supreme Court, the Senate and potentially the House,” he said.*
*@NitroHarley*
*recklessly delusional and part of the future fringe movement to install trump as dictator of the dolts*


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> ROFMAO!!! It wasnt assault, it didnt even rise to that level. Oh yeah, conflate things totally out of proportion. Typical of you.
> 
> She didnt even scream out in pain when it happened. She was like Owwwwwww, he grabbed my arm really hard....


Campaign manager bitch would have held off grabbing anyone that might have split his wig. He was like, let's do it trump style and fuck with a woman. Our moron supporters will get hate boners.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 29, 2016)

Car drives through anti-Trump hooligans. Woman starts sobbing crying "capitol murder". Cop shrugs as he should have.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "Nominating Mr. Trump could create a political battlefield of extraordinary breadth and volatility. *Polling shows that he would enter the general election trailing badly against Hillary Clinton*, and* he has become deeply unpopular outside of his white, heavily male political base."*
> 
> *"Former Senator Norm Coleman of Minnesota, an influential Republican strategist and fund-raiser, said Mr. Trump’s nomination could imperil even the party’s seemingly iron grip on the House. Mr. Coleman said major donors were increasingly focused on building a “firewall” around Congress, because they believe Democrats would easily defeat Mr. Trump and keep control of the White House."*
> ** burns nyt 3/28/16*
> ...



If any of that was true, you wouldn't be acting like you do. imo TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No, really, what has Trump said at any of his rallies that has meaning?


I don't know if it will sink in your pea brain, but how about legal immigration ? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

55 minutes to go. Don't miss the action. enjoy

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-town-hall-event-in-janesville-wi-3-29-16/


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If any of that was true, you wouldn't be acting like you do. imo TRUMP!


As far as sources of "truth" between you and an article on the cover of the NYT ???

Lol you are a fringey, freak, wing nut, racist cave dweller posting on a stoner column and seem to be unaffected by the hundreds of rebukes and refutations of your laughable nonsense. You are immune to logic, correction and critical thinking. I do grant you that.

The NYT is in the biz of journalism and read by millions. You are mocked by hundreds and believed by none.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP RALLY ALERT!
> 
> 55 minutes to go. Don't miss the action. enjoy
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-town-hall-event-in-janesville-wi-3-29-16/


Put your pig mask on and get access to the vip sty.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Car drives through anti-Trump hooligans. Woman starts sobbing crying "capitol murder". Cop shrugs as he should have.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What a whiny little bitch that reporter is.


If I didn't know any better, I would see this post and make the reasonable leap of believing that you're condoning violence against women. I was always taught that there is never an excuse to (violently) put your hands on a woman.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If I didn't know any better, I would see this post and make the reasonable leap of believing that you're condoning violence against women. I was always taught that there is never an excuse to (violently) put your hands on a woman.


In this case the excuse was the weaselly campaign manager was reasonably confident she wouldn't rock the china out of his head. If it was someone with the capacity to defend themselves they mighta called sheriff arapaio


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! You dont have a lawyer for a misdemeanor trial... I am sure Trump will be happy to pay the fine.
> 
> What a whiny little bitch that reporter is.


I actually had a lawyer for every single class A misdemeanor charge I have had that's quite a few all public defenders. The few class B charges they don't give you a lawyer though. So yeah he can get more than a fine and probably will without a lawyer most I got was time over my head for 1 year of good behavior and had to pay fines and more fines if I fucked up on the good behavior. But if I didn't take the plea deal and fought it without a lawyer I would have gotten at least probation.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because all he did was grab a reporters arm. You think he should serve jail time for that?


That is assault I got charged with simple assault just for a little push on a man. He assaulted a woman so it should be worse than a fine with time over his head like I got cause I did not assault a woman.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> That is assault I got charged with simple assault just for a little push on a man. He assaulted a woman so it should be worse than a fine with time over his head like I got cause I did not assault a woman.


Wouldnt he have been charged with assault and battery then? I am guessing it is a lesser charge.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "Nominating Mr. Trump could create a political battlefield of extraordinary breadth and volatility. *Polling shows that he would enter the general election trailing badly against Hillary Clinton*, and* he has become deeply unpopular outside of his white, heavily male political base."*
> 
> *"Former Senator Norm Coleman of Minnesota, an influential Republican strategist and fund-raiser, said Mr. Trump’s nomination could imperil even the party’s seemingly iron grip on the House. Mr. Coleman said major donors were increasingly focused on building a “firewall” around Congress, because they believe Democrats would easily defeat Mr. Trump and keep control of the White House."*
> ** burns nyt 3/28/16*
> ...




Hey Norm,...... Were the People and we don`t give a fuck Who controls the White house or Congress as long as it isn`t the current career politicians there now.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If I didn't know any better, I would see this post and make the reasonable leap of believing that you're condoning violence against women. I was always taught that there is never an excuse to (violently) put your hands on a woman.


Yet you hate cops who often are called to family disturbances where the bad guy just got thru beating up or killing his wife. Makes sense to me! 

deez kids........


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hey Norm,...... Were the People and we don`t give a fuck Who controls the White house or Congress as long as it isn`t the current career politicians there now.


"were the people" wtf are you trying to utter?

Many of the idiots there now were planted by the tea baggers. Trump baggers would be worse but alas they havent got a remote possibility of success.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yet you hate cops who often are called to family disturbances where the bad guy just got thru beating up or killing his wife. Makes sense to me!
> 
> deez kids........


It's their fucking job. You get no credit from me just because you're doing the job that you are paid (by me) to do. Sorry.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Wouldnt he have been charged with assault and battery then? I am guessing it is a lesser charge.


May depend on the state but here it's simple assault just to touch someone but I ain't a lawyer.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't know if it will sink in your pea brain, but how about legal immigration ? TRUMP!


Is that what he said? legalize immigration?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> ROFMAO!!! It wasnt assault, it didnt even rise to that level. Oh yeah, conflate things totally out of proportion. Typical of you.
> 
> She didnt even scream out in pain when it happened. She was like Owwwwwww, he grabbed my arm really hard....


Ok then, battery. Violence by Trump's people, just like you want it. Show me one case where a Trump advocate was beat on.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> As far as sources of "truth" between you and an article on the cover of the NYT ???
> 
> Lol you are a fringey, freak, wing nut, racist cave dweller posting on a stoner column and seem to be unaffected by the hundreds of rebukes and refutations of your laughable nonsense. You are immune to logic, correction and critical thinking. I do grant you that.
> 
> The NYT is in the biz of journalism and read by millions. You are mocked by hundreds and believed by none.


You do realize that nobody gives a shit don't you? Go TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is that what he said? legalize immigration?


No, just legal immigration like I said. TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No, just legal immigration like I said. TRUMP!


isn't legal immigration already legal? What kind of topic is that?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is that what he said? legalize immigration?


only at RIU


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> isn't legal immigration already legal? What kind of topic is that?


that's the beauty of trump the huckster..he gives you shit you already have and makes it seem like you just got something..and you thanking him because are gosh darn happy to get it!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> that's the beauty of trump the huckster..he gives you shit you already have and makes it seem like you just got something..and you thanking him because are gosh darn happy to get it!!!


It seems that Nitro gets all twitterpated over anything Trump says. 

Harrumph, my policy on legal immigration is keep it legal. 

Then Nitro goes--


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> isn't legal immigration already legal? What kind of topic is that?


If you are legal it is. See how simple that is? TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

We need to stop illegal immigration. Homeland Security doesn't even bother detaining them anymore as they come across. Border patrol has become neutered police officers. Just like our military troops in Afghanistan. Could you imagine how bad it would be if Obama was in charge of state and local police? Criminals would be able to get away with just about anything...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We need to stop illegal immigration. Homeland Security doesn't even bother detaining them anymore as they come across. Border patrol has become neutered police officers. Just like our military troops in Afghanistan. Could you imagine how bad it would be if Obama was in charge of state and local police? Criminals would be able to get away with just about anything...


Hillary Clinton.... Just sayin!!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

ISIS uses Trump in ad to try and recruit new Jihadists. If they really want to use Trump to promote their particular brand of bullshit, the best chance they have would be a large scale terrorist attack in America, 3 weeks before election. I'm not saying they should, but it would certainly help get Trump elected.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We need to stop illegal immigration.


A $40 billion wall won't even slow it down


Not GOP said:


> Homeland Security doesn't even bother detaining them anymore as they come across.


ICE conducted 69,478 removals of individuals apprehended by ICE officers (i.e., interior removals)


Not GOP said:


> Border patrol has become neutered police officers.















Not GOP said:


> Just like our military troops in Afghanistan.










Not GOP said:


> Could you imagine how bad it would be if Obama was in charge of state and local police? Criminals would be able to get away with just about anything...


Wouldn't want that now would we


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hillary Clinton.... Just sayin!!


Have you seen Obama's rules for engagement with our military in the middle east? No wonder so many of our soldiers come back wounded or dead. Our ground troops are basically sitting ducks with their hands tied. It's a disgrace.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> ISIS uses Trump in ad to try and recruit new Jihadists. If they really want to use Trump to promote their particular brand of bullshit, the best chance they have would be a large scale terrorist attack in America, 3 weeks before election. I'm not saying they should, but it would certainly help get Trump elected.


Yeah nice try

They used Trump's quote in that propaganda clip to add credibility to their cause. True leadership shown by the authoritarian fascist you support for president


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Have you seen Obama's relue for engagement with our military in the middle east? No wonder so many of our soldiers come back wounded or dead. Our ground troops are basically sitting ducks with their hands tied. It's a disgrace. Either use them or bring 'em home!


Hysterical outrage, Obama and 'relue'. Same old same old


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah nice try
> 
> They used Trump's quote in that propaganda clip to add credibility to their cause. True leadership shown by the authoritarian fascist you support for president


Obama forces every person in America to get health care yet somehow it is Trump that is authoritarian?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Have you seen Obama's relue for engagement with our military in the middle east? No wonder so many of our soldiers come back wounded or dead. Our ground troops are basically sitting ducks with their hands tied. It's a disgrace.


_“I love Israel, but I want to remain as neutral as possible. If you’re not somewhat neutral, the other side is never going to do it. But just remember, Israel. I love you.” _

_“I’m a negotiator. If I go in, I’ll say I’m pro-Israel and I’ve told that to everybody and anybody that would listen. But I would like to at least have the other side think I’m somewhat neutral as to them so that we can maybe get a deal done.” -Donald Trump_

Hey, does Donald Trump know they have cable TV and the internet in Middle Eastern countries? Remember that time you called Obama a coward for dropping pamphlets before a bombing raid to reduce civilian casualties? Why aren't you calling Trump a coward for giving away his entire negotiation tactic before he even wins the republican primary? Do you think any Arab leaders are going to believe any of his bullshit? 

That's leadership I guess!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Obama forces every person in America to get health care yet somehow it is Trump that is authoritarian?


Pada is a globalist. It's impossible to be pro-American and not be a fascist


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Hysterical outrage, Obama and 'relue'. Same old same old


Good looking out Testi-teas. Fixed it


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

I still want to see trumps tax returns.....I smell something fishy. I don't think he has as much money as people think, it's mostly smoke....just like trump


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Pada is a globalist. It's impossible to be pro-American and not be a fascist


"*Fascism* - a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism."

Pretty much everything that America _doesn't _stand for and many Americans died fighting against

Your political philosophies and the policies Trump supports are inconsistent with American values, just like Sharia Law and religious fundamentalism


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

Border wide open. Get free stuff. 
Cubans handed cash, Social Security card, food stamps, Medicaid at U.S. border

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/bienvenido-cubans-handed-cash-social-security-card-food-stamps-medicaid-at-u.s.-border/article/2587097


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Border wide open. Get free stuff.
> Cubans handed cash, Social Security card, food stamps, Medicaid at U.S. border
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/bienvenido-cubans-handed-cash-social-security-card-food-stamps-medicaid-at-u.s.-border/article/2587097


"During a field trip to the Laredo, Texas crossing point, two experts from *the Center for Immigration Studies* documented how Cubans are provided with the services free of charge in a storefront operation set up by a Cuban immigrant, who even provides housing and schedules transportation to Miami."

"*The Center for Immigration Studies* (CIS) is a non-profit research organization that advocates immigration reduction in the United States."

"The Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) published reports in 2002 and 2009 claiming to connect CIS to John Tanton, who helped found various other organizations, including the Federation for American Immigration Reform (FAIR) and NumbersUSA, and alleging that *he has ties to white supremacy groups and a eugenics foundation.*

The SPLC's 2009 report charged:

_"FAIR, *CIS *and NumbersUSA are all part of a network of restrictionist organizations conceived and created by John Tanton, the "puppeteer" of *the nativist movement and a man with deep racist roots *... *CIS *was conceived by Tanton and began life as a program of FAIR. *CIS *presents itself as a scholarly think tank that produces serious immigration studies meant to serve "the broad national interest." But the reality is that *CIS *has never found any aspect of immigration that it liked, and it has frequently manipulated data to achieve the results it seeks.""
_
"In 2004, a Wall Street Journal editorial repeated the SPLC's allegation that *CIS *is part of a network of organizations founded by Tanton and also charged that these organizations are _"trying to stop immigration to the U.S."_ It quoted Chris Cannon, at the time a Republican U.S. Representative from Utah, as saying, _"Tanton set up groups like *CIS* and FAIR to take an analytical approach to immigration from a Republican point of view so that they can give cover to Republicans who oppose immigration for other reasons."_"


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If you are legal it is. See how simple that is? TRUMP!


What in the hell does this even mean?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> ISIS uses Trump in ad to try and recruit new Jihadists. If they really want to use Trump to promote their particular brand of bullshit, the best chance they have would be a large scale terrorist attack in America, 3 weeks before election. I'm not saying they should, but it would certainly help get Trump elected.


That terrorist attack that you speak of would have to kill just about every citizen in the United States that isn't in the klan. Otherwise trump still loses.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> What in the hell does this even mean?


Hey I can't spoon feed you. I am to busy. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey I can't spoon feed you. I am to busy. TRUMP!


Read the question again, lol.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Mar 29, 2016)

come on guys, at least no one is supporting lying ted:
http://theconservativetreehouse.com/2015/12/11/yes-unfortunately-ted-cruz-did-support-trans-pacific-trade-deal-tpa-with-video/

*America First!*


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I still want to see trumps tax returns.....I smell something fishy. I don't think he has as much money as people think, it's mostly smoke....just like trump


Trump said he would release them once the audit was over. It may surprise you to find out he gets audited every single year. That qualifies as government harassment in my book.

Why is it anyone's business (including the government) if he is worth 2 billion or 20 billion?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Mar 29, 2016)

I see one of the students at that atlanta college said that when someone used chalk to write trump 2016 all over campus, that is was comparable to burning crosses.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Trump said he would release them once the audit was over. It may surprise you to find out he gets audited every single year. That qualifies as government harassment in my book.
> 
> Why is it anyone's business (including the government) if he is worth 2 billion or 20 billion?


 Once the sudit is over he'll release his taxes, stop repeating what faux says, the IRS has said an audit will not prevent him from releasing his taxes.

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Once the sudit is over he'll release his taxes, stop repeating what faux says, the IRS has said an audit will not prevent him from releasing his taxes.
> 
> B4L


If you were being audited, would you want to release your taxes? derp


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You do realize that nobody gives a shit don't you? Go TRUMP!


My confounded dude, the realization is yours.

Trump is a fantasy candidate for the angrily white, nostalgic and intellectually impoverished. He is a buffoon and you are his jester and chamber boy.

After the realization that he is irrelevant will you continue to grovel for his cause? Soon youll have a lot more free time. Increasing awareness of Trumps stench brings that day closer all the time.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If you are legal it is. See how simple that is? TRUMP!


why would Trump talk about legal immigration? How did that come up?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> We need to stop illegal immigration. Homeland Security doesn't even bother detaining them anymore as they come across. Border patrol has become neutered police officers. Just like our military troops in Afghanistan. Could you imagine how bad it would be if Obama was in charge of state and local police? Criminals would be able to get away with just about anything...


Obama cut the deficit one trillion dollars. Republicans hate that. They love them some tax cuts and spending increases. Sure they do.

Meanwhile, the population of illegal immigrants, which registered increases in the millions every year during the Bush administration, has stopped growing under Obama. I wonder how come? Maybe its because a Democratic administration actually governs rather than pilfers like we saw GWs buddies do while he was in office.

Why do you guys call yourselves conservative? Republicans seem pretty radical and spendthrift compared to what the Obama administration managed to get done in the face of an "I will make him fail" congress. Your guys don't seem very patriotic to me. Downright treasonous is what I'd call the members of your Republican party.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey I can't spoon feed you. I am to busy. TRUMP!


I see you take a more passive approach with liberals. Not me. How much do you want to bet I can summon 12 trolls in under 10 minutes?


----------



## beanzz (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> My confounded dude, the realization is yours.
> 
> Trump is a fantasy candidate for the angrily white, nostalgic and intellectually impoverished. He is a buffoon and you are his jester and chamber boy.
> 
> After the realization that he is irrelevant will you continue to grovel for his cause? Soon youll have a lot more free time. Increasing awareness of Trumps stench brings that day closer all the time.



Who are white taxpayers supposed to support? 

Sanders? Sanders has nothing to offer someone who doesn't depend on government handouts. I don't need free shit from the government or anyone else and that's all the man has to offer. If you're not part of some fringe group he can pander to and you don't need money from the government in order to survive, what does he have left to offer? Nothing, literally nothing. He will tax more of your money and tell you that you're a piece of shit for being white while he's doing it. Fuck Bernie Sanders.

Hillary? We don't even need to explore that idea because it's laughable. No possible chance Hillary takes it.

So what? Who do you think hard-working white taxpayers are supposed to support? He is the only option, there are no alternatives. Which is probably why no matter how hard the media and politicians try to ruin his chances, nobody cares. What's it really matter what kind of story they run? True or not true, there is no other option to vote for.

"Trump is a fantasy candidate for the angrily white, nostalgic and intellectually impoverished."

I just paid a cunt hair over $23k in taxes for 2015 to the same government that takes every opportunity to shit all over me, disperse my money to countries I have never been to nor give a shit about, and hand out free food, cell phones, money, and housing to the bottom feeders of society. It's been going on for 30+ years, the people who actually work hard and earn a living are sick of getting shit on. 

If you're a white citizen and you're not angry, then you either haven't been paying attention or you've already given up and become part of the welfare class. You're god damn right whites are mad, it actually makes me depressed to see how far the country had to fall before whites started getting pissed off. In reality, we should be 10x angrier than we are right now.

What did you think? You think we enjoy getting our money taxed and given to the same people who hate us, both here and abroad? You think we enjoy losing jobs and college opportunities to people less qualified just because they are the politically correct tone of brown? Or because they are from the 3rd world and will work for pennies on the dollar? We should keep voting for candidates who don't have our best interests in mind just so we don't get called "racists"? You can't really expect people to continue playing this game, the whole thing is repulsive and disgusting.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

There is NO stopping the Trump Train


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Who are white taxpayers supposed to support?
> 
> Sanders? Sanders has nothing to offer someone who doesn't depend on government handouts. I don't need free shit from the government or anyone else and that's all the man has to offer. If you're not part of some fringe group he can pander to and you don't need money from the government in order to survive, what does he have left to offer? Nothing, literally nothing. He will tax more of your money and tell you that you're a piece of shit for being white while he's doing it. Fuck Bernie Sanders.
> 
> ...


white people are so downtrodden. Sorry about your high income.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Who are white taxpayers supposed to support?
> 
> Sanders? Sanders has nothing to offer someone who doesn't depend on government handouts. I don't need free shit from the government or anyone else and that's all the man has to offer. If you're not part of some fringe group he can pander to and you don't need money from the government in order to survive, what does he have left to offer? Nothing, literally nothing. He will tax more of your money and tell you that you're a piece of shit for being white while he's doing it. Fuck Bernie Sanders.
> 
> ...


Get used to it


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Who are white taxpayers supposed to support? Blah blah blah
> 
> handouts. I don't need free shit from the government or anyone else and that's all the man has to offer. If you're not part of some fringe group he can pander to and you don't need money f
> "Trump is a fantasy candidate for the angrily white, nostalgic and intellectually impoverished."
> ...


Youll need more than a fantasy potus to assuage your personal issues.

However, what may be most troubling for Trump is that his net favorability score—the number of people who view him favorably minus the number of people who view him unfavorably—only registers 27 percent among Republican registered voters. Among Democratic voters, however, Clinton’s net favorability is a whopping 58 percent. Despite facing a tougher than expected challenge from Bernie Sanders, Democratic voters are still very fond of Hillary Clinton, and there is little reason to expect that such voters will not support her candidacy come November. Trump, however, still faces the prospect of having to win over voters in his own party.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Who are white taxpayers supposed to support?
> 
> Sanders? Sanders has nothing to offer someone who doesn't depend on government handouts. I don't need free shit from the government or anyone else and that's all the man has to offer. If you're not part of some fringe group he can pander to and you don't need money from the government in order to survive, what does he have left to offer? Nothing, literally nothing. He will tax more of your money and tell you that you're a piece of shit for being white while he's doing it. Fuck Bernie Sanders.
> 
> ...


I think I could break bread with you. That was a good post. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

Wow! The anti-white vote hates Trump too. Big suprise


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> My confounded dude, the realization is yours.
> 
> Trump is a fantasy candidate for the angrily white, nostalgic and intellectually impoverished. He is a buffoon and you are his jester and chamber boy.
> 
> After the realization that he is irrelevant will you continue to grovel for his cause? Soon youll have a lot more free time. Increasing awareness of Trumps stench brings that day closer all the time.


Didn't you and your buddies say that last summer? TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If you were being audited, would you want to release your taxes? derp


I'm not the one running for president. Besides the IRS has already said an audit doesn't prevent releasing his taxes, he is using the audit as an excuse why he can't release them but quite honestly I really don't care wether he wants to release them or not. We know he's rich and more than likely he doesn't pay his fair share of taxes and takes advantage of loopholes and may take advantage of tax shelters.

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Didn't you and your buddies say that last summer? TRUMP!


Why so soft Nitro? How come you don't slap him over the head with it?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm not the one running for president. Besides the IRS has already said an audit doesn't prevent releasing his taxes, he is using the audit as an excuse why he can't release them but quite honestly I really don't care wether he wants to release them or not. We know he's rich and more than likely he doesn't pay his fair share of taxes and takes advantage of loopholes and may take advantage of tax shelters.
> 
> B4L


You didn't answer my question. In what world would it make sense for anybody under any circumstances to release their taxes while being audited?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

The Republicans should realize by now, there are other voters than white males in America & maybe they should offer them something to vote for......but not


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Didn't you and your buddies say that last summer? TRUMP!


Ya the stench is growing all the time. Open any legit news source and find people snickering about his judgment, his character, his phoniness and bigotry. Its nearly everywhere now. It has spread so that people are sickened by the weasel. Keep masturbating to your creepy trump fantasy...youre gonna go blind before trump is humiliated.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You didn't answer my question. In what world would it make sense for anybody under any circumstances to release their taxes while being audited?


Being audited is just another trick to get out of releasing info about trump he doesn't want out....it's easy to trigger an audit....Trump does it all the time


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> why would Trump talk about legal immigration? How did that come up?


Because most of america wanted to hear about it. I realize that it is a sore subject with you, but everything will turn out great for hispanics. Greater than ever before as long as you are not a criminal. imo 

And if you think it is a slam dunk for Hillary , relax and enjoy the show. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You didn't answer my question. In what world would it make sense for anybody under any circumstances to release their taxes while being audited?


In the world where most think of him as a lying POS who brags about his Americanness and his financial success you might release your tax docs to prove that your not, AS Everyone suspects, full of shit AGAIN.

Thats the world we are in.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Being audited is just another trick to get out of releasing info about trump he doesn't want out....it's easy to trigger an audit....Trump does it all the time


It's not a "trick".. Nobody asks to be audited. After Obama's IRS calls off the attack dogs, he will release the records.
Ask any tax attorney with half a brain will tell you, never release tax info while being audited...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

Trump says: if you don't like the truth make something up. Typical of batterers -- blame the woman for being battered.

*Trump turns blame on reporter in battery case*
The real estate mogul strongly defends his campaign manager, who was charged on Tuesday with simple battery, while suggesting the reporter is at fault.

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/trump-campaign-manager-charged-with-misdemeanor-battery-221336


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I see you take a more passive approach with liberals. Not me. How much do you want to bet I can summon 12 trolls in under 10 minutes?


Bro you couldnt "summon" the common sense to make a single coherent post. Gtfoh with the juvenile bragging.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Because most of america wanted to hear about it. I realize that it is a sore subject with you, but everything will turn out great for hispanics. Greater than ever before as long as you are not a criminal. imo
> 
> And if you think it is a slam dunk for Hillary , relax and enjoy the show. TRUMP!


So, when did he say all this at a recent rally?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's not a "trick".. Nobody asks to be audited. After Obama's IRS calls off the attack dogs, he will release the records.
> Ask any tax attorney with half a brain will tell you, never release tax info while being audited...


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, when did he say all this at a recent rally?


When did he say it @nitro harley ? Punch him in the nose with it. Show him Trumps the boss with a plan


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Why so soft Nitro? How come you don't slap him over the head with it?


I am trying to be nice because I know it stings a little bit and there are a few more months to go. When Trump gets this primary rapped up it will be hammer time. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> It's not a "trick".. Nobody asks to be audited. After Obama's IRS calls off the attack dogs, he will release the records.
> Ask any tax attorney with half a brain will tell you, never release tax info while being audited...


How convenient....& since he's always being audited, he never has to release the tax info. Just another way to dance around his obligations.....typical trump, I would expect nothing less


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Once the sudit is over he'll release his taxes, stop repeating what faux says, the IRS has said an audit will not prevent him from releasing his taxes.
> 
> B4L


Yet any competent accountant will tell you not to do it. I wonder why... Maybe Trump is used to listening to experts and not any crowd.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 29, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Who are white taxpayers supposed to support?
> 
> Sanders? Sanders has nothing to offer someone who doesn't depend on government handouts. I don't need free shit from the government or anyone else and that's all the man has to offer. If you're not part of some fringe group he can pander to and you don't need money from the government in order to survive, what does he have left to offer? Nothing, literally nothing. He will tax more of your money and tell you that you're a piece of shit for being white while he's doing it. Fuck Bernie Sanders.
> 
> ...


Don't forget your party loves to hand out Corparate welfare checks but has a problem with people getting welfare checks, because you know Corporations are people too!

B4L


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am trying to be nice because I know it stings a little bit and there are a few more months to go. When Trump gets this primary rapped up it will be hammer time. TRUMP!


Oh, yes. It's fun to sit back, know your in the lead, and watch the attacks roll in.
It's better than being a loser, that's for sure.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, when did he say all this at a recent rally?


You must not be utilizing the links I post for the rallies. It was just a click away and you blew it. I am sure if you check one out you will find what you are looking for. TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You didn't answer my question. In what world would it make sense for anybody under any circumstances to release their taxes while being audited?


Read it again!

B4L


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

The RNC has given up on winning the presidency because of trump. They know he cannot win so they are focusing on keeping the senate instead.....thanks donald


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yet any competent accountant will tell you not to do it. I wonder why... Maybe Trump is used to listening to experts and not any crowd.


Lol you mean experts like his " campaign manager"? If he was accustomed to listening to experts he wouldnt be trump. His vanity and lack of wisdom speak volumes about who he consults with.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

There aren't enough angry white males to get trump elected. He isn't doing well with other voters....


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "were the people" wtf are you trying to utter?
> 
> Many of the idiots there now were planted by the tea baggers. Trump baggers would be worse but alas they havent got a remote possibility of success.



Do I gotta go put that (I can`t even spell apostrophe) little mark in it`s proper grammatical location ?

Anyways,...I`ll try to complicate for you.

The People don`t really like give a fuck which dickhead from whatever gang wins the seat or controls Congress as long as the fuck-up`s that are present there now are replaced with more better American oriented, non racially motivated, caring, candidates that wont fuck us over the first chance they get or go back on their word.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Do I gotta go put that (I can`t even spell apostrophe) little mark in it`s proper grammatical location ?
> 
> Anyways,...I`ll try to complicate for you.
> 
> The People don`t really like give a fuck which dickhead from whatever gang wins the seat or controls Congress as long as the fuck-up`s that are present there now are replaced with more better American oriented, non racially motivated, caring, candidates that wont fuck us over the first chance they get or go back on their word.


Bro ya. You should use those apostrophes because you need all the aids available to help with making your utterings into something sensible.

The post above is incoherent.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro you couldnt "summon" the common sense to make a single coherent post. Gtfoh with the juvenile bragging.


...so says Testi-teas the almighty Tea Bagger extraordinaire


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The RNC has given up on winning the presidency because of trump. They know he cannot win so they are focusing on keeping the senate instead.....thanks donald


The GOP establishment can survive with Hillary. Trump would destroy them. Of course they would prefer her instead.
You are witnessing history. The last candidate who even came close to stirring up this much dust was Reagan. Republican establishment didn't like him either.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro ya. You should use those apostrophes because you need all the aids available to help with making your utterings into something sensible.
> 
> The post above is incoherent.



There`s no fun in that.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The GOP establishment can survive with Hillary. Trump would destroy them. Of course they would prefer her instead.
> You are witnessing history. The last candidate who even came close to stirring up this much dust was Reagan. Republican establishment didn't like him either.


But Reagan didn't drive off all the other voters......Trump is no Reagan


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> There aren't enough angry white males to get trump elected. He isn't doing well with other voters....


Hey doublejj, I noticed that there weren't any protesters inside the rally today. I wonder what happened? No Klan hat people for some reason. Do you think that the pay wasn't good enough? TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> But Reagan didn't drive off all the other voters......Trump is no Reagan


Trump is the new age media version of Reagan


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When did he say it @nitro harley ? Punch him in the nose with it. Show him Trumps the boss with a plan


you trumpeteers love to throw them punches. I'd really like to see if Harley can actually describe Trumps position on anything. Actually, all I've seen from trumpeteers are cowardly sucker punches.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is the new age media version of Reagan


You learned all about it on FOX. Fair and balanced.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey doublejj, I noticed that there weren't any protesters inside the rally today. I wonder what happened?  No Klan hat people for some reason. Do you think that the pay wasn't good enough? TRUMP!


Did Trump say anything new or interesting today?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

*Donald Trump is NOT a racist





*


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You must not be utilizing the links I post for the rallies. It was just a click away and you blew it. I am sure if you check one out you will find what you are looking for. TRUMP!


So you didn't actually listen to your great leader. Have you ever listened or do you just look at pictures?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> you trumpeteers love to throw them punches. I'd really like to see if Harley can actually describe Trumps position on anything. Actually, all I've seen from trumpeteers are cowardly sucker punches.


Low blow. You low blew me. 

Almost every attack in this thread on Trump has been a sucker punch. The knife cuts both ways.

Trumps positions are clear. It's his specific plans on foreign policy he is not disclosing to the enemy.
Unlike Obama, who tells the Islamic State exactly what time we leave Iraq, and since then has telegraphed every move to the enemy that he has ever made.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Low blow. You low blew me.
> 
> Almost every attack in this thread on Trump has been a sucker punch. The knife cuts both ways.
> 
> ...


Yet Hillary was expected to announce to the world that Bengazi was a "terrorist attack"....maybe she just wasn't disclosing everything she knew to the enemy....


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Low blow. You low blew me.
> 
> Almost every attack in this thread on Trump has been a sucker punch. The knife cuts both ways.
> 
> ...


So, other than building a 40 billion dollar wall and starting trade wars, Trump plans to run up the national debt a few trillion dollars. Are those the positions you are talking about? Or are you talking about his Nazi-esque police actions on this population and documenting every man woman and child of this country in order to ferret out 20 million illegal aliens? Is that the position you are talking about?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> *Donald Trump is NOT a racist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he has done a crappy job of convincing millions of voters, quite the contrary...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is the new age media version of Reagan


*Republicans Mount Campaign To Rename Alzheimer's 'Reagan's Disease'*

_Seeking to honor the former president and longtime Alzheimer's sufferer, congressional Republicans have mounted a campaign to rename Alzheimer's "Reagan's Disease."_

_Armey urges his fellow legislators to rename Alzheimer's to honor Reagan._
_"No one is more strongly associated with this degenerative brain disease than Ronald Reagan, the man who restored pride to America and singlehandedly ended the Cold War," said House Majority Leader Dick Armey, speaking before the House Tuesday. "For all he has given this country, this is the least we can give back."_

Scanning through the article, I found this gem:

_"Though Reagan first disclosed that he had Alzheimer's in 1995, it's clear that he suffered the onset of the disease long before then," said Dr. Jim Hollis, the president's personal physician. "There is no test to diagnose Alzheimer's in its early stages, so symptoms like memory loss and confusion are often wrongly attributed to normal aging. Obviously, this was the case with Reagan, judging by his behavior during the Iran-Contra hearings."_

and the parting shot at the end:

_Watros also hopes the renaming will result in improvements in quality of care for those who suffer from the disease._

_"As it is, health-care workers look at an Alzheimer's sufferer and only see someone who can no longer perform such basic functions as eating, dressing, and bathing, someone who spends most of his or her day babbling nonsensically or just staring off blankly into the distance," Watros said. "But in the future, they will look at this same person and be reminded of Ronald Reagan."_


More can be found here:
http://www.theonion.com/article/republicans-mount-campaign-to-rename-alzheimers-re-28


----------



## testiclees (Mar 30, 2016)

Lol anderson cooper tells trump be uses the arguments of a five year old.

Even so, trump is slightly more advanced than you guys.

@nitro harley

@Not GOP

@OddBall1st


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> *Donald Trump is NOT a racist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's the media..

I watched that clip expecting the guy to show something Trump might have done that could dispel his racist rhetoric, you know, evidence, but all he does the entire clip is blame the media for pushing an agenda and people for being stupid for just blindly accepting it

How does pastor Dowell know people are just blindly accepting what the media says without doing their own research?

Has pastor Dowell read these quotes by Trump?

_“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending the best. They’re not sending you, they’re sending people that have lots of problems and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bring crime. They’re rapists… And some, I assume, are good people.” -Donald Trump

“Our great African-American President hasn’t exactly had a positive impact on the thugs who are so happily and openly destroying Baltimore.” -Donald Trump_

Here's another clip by pastor Dowell _telling it like it is_..;






Going through the rest of his clips, it's no surprise why you support the guys opinions, but as pastor Dowell says... _"Most of us, we have an opinion, and we believe our opinion is truth, now, we may all be entitled to our own opinion, we're not entitled to our own truth."_
_
_
Trump will lose, you will cry, I will laugh


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trumps positions are clear. It's his specific plans on foreign policy he is not disclosing to the enemy.


Do you need me to quote Trump again from AIPAC? He gave away exactly what he plans on doing during negotiations;

_“I love Israel, but I want to remain as neutral as possible. If you’re not somewhat neutral, the other side is never going to do it. But just remember, Israel. I love you. I’m a negotiator. If I go in, I’ll say I’m pro-Israel and I’ve told that to everybody and anybody that would listen. But I would like to at least have the other side think I’m somewhat neutral as to them so that we can maybe get a deal done.” - Donald Trump, AIPAC_

LOL, Leadership!

You won't address this because you are a coward


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you need me to quote Trump again from AIPAC? He gave away exactly what he plans on doing during negotiations;
> 
> _“I love Israel, but I want to remain as neutral as possible. If you’re not somewhat neutral, the other side is never going to do it. But just remember, Israel. I love you. I’m a negotiator. If I go in, I’ll say I’m pro-Israel and I’ve told that to everybody and anybody that would listen. But I would like to at least have the other side think I’m somewhat neutral as to them so that we can maybe get a deal done.” - Donald Trump, AIPAC_
> 
> ...


If any democrat were to dare say this same exact shit, the media, the Israeli lobby and *especially* the republican party would all come out and spin it as "ANTI-ISRAELI!!! Supports the Palestinians, Claims "Death To Israel!", Supports Iran, wants Israel "Wiped off the map!"


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, it's the media..
> 
> I watched that clip expecting the guy to show something Trump might have done that could dispel his racist rhetoric, you know, evidence, but all he does the entire clip is blame the media for pushing an agenda and people for being stupid for just blindly accepting it
> 
> ...


head of the house YT? recorded in the car


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is the new age media version of Reagan


I agree completely. They're both pieces of shit.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro ya. You should use those apostrophes because you need all the aids available to help with making your utterings into something sensible.
> 
> The post above is incoherent.


I got news for you ALL of his posts are incoherent, it must be his low comprehension skills. How else can you explain that he thought I was Russian 

B4L


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> *Donald Trump is NOT a racist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stopped listening after he used the phrase "political lynching". Maybe if he'd saved that nonsense for the end, I'd have made it all the way through.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yet Hillary was expected to announce to the world that Bengazi was a "terrorist attack"....maybe she just wasn't disclosing everything she knew to the enemy....


And maybe she was lieing and got caught with the video bullshit.

The victims' families still don't have an answer and no one was ever brought to justice as the Liar In Chief promised

Man you people are suck ups when it comes to cons and liars. Everyone has their comfort zone I guess.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I The rallies are peaceful until a Klan hat wearing nut job liberal acts up. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 30, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> And maybe she was lieing and got caught with the video bullshit.
> 
> The victims' families still don't have an answer and no one was ever brought to justice as the Liar In Chief promised
> 
> Man you people are suck ups when it comes to cons and liars. Everyone has their comfort zone I guess.


Bush administration


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't know if it will sink in your pea brain, but how about legal immigration ? TRUMP!


if you have nothing against legal immigrants, then why are you counting the number of hispanic babies at the hospital, and saying it's a problem for which you "don't see a solution anytime soon"?

fucking klanman.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you have nothing against legal immigrants, then why are you counting the number of hispanic babies at the hospital, and saying it's a problem for which you "don't see a solution anytime soon"?
> 
> fucking klanman.










Klucking fanman

.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 30, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Klucking fanman
> 
> .


White people's hands are completely clean though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Who are white taxpayers supposed to support?
> 
> Sanders? Sanders has nothing to offer someone who doesn't depend on government handouts. I don't need free shit from the government or anyone else and that's all the man has to offer. If you're not part of some fringe group he can pander to and you don't need money from the government in order to survive, what does he have left to offer? Nothing, literally nothing. He will tax more of your money and tell you that you're a piece of shit for being white while he's doing it. Fuck Bernie Sanders.
> 
> ...


so only white people pay taxes now?

or are you just a white supremacist?



beanzz said:


> If you're white and you don't look for white areas to reside, you're doing it wrong.





beanzz said:


> I'm so glad I don't live in a 'diverse' area. Bunch of savage beasts.


funny how @nitro harley and @Not GOP both gave you likes for your white supremacist rhetoric.\

your penis is tiny.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Klucking fanman
> 
> .


Do you think this is how Native Americans felt?......


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> you trumpeteers love to throw them punches. I'd really like to see if Harley can actually describe Trumps position on anything. Actually, all I've seen from trumpeteers are cowardly sucker punches.


i'd like to see nitro harley try to punch someone without breaking his flimsy geriatric arm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Klucking fanman
> 
> .


you should post pictures of what the american presence did to the muslim nation of iraq for good measure.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 30, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> White people's hands are completely clean though.


You're as loony as they come.

Speaking of blacks and their bullying BlackLivesMatter shit....folks are getting tired of their bullying ways. 

Yah sah, run 'em over! 

http://www.downvids.net/blacklivesmatter-may-want-to-stop-blocking-the-roads-758638.html


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 30, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You're as loony as they come.
> 
> Speaking of blacks and their bullying BlackLivesMatter shit....folks are getting tired of their bullying ways.
> 
> ...


I can't help noticing that you didn't address my point benny.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 30, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I can't help noticing that you didn't address my point benny.


Sorry, but you're black life doesn't matter to me. 

WTF, you trying to get a gold star for the most time some left wing nut pissed off his life on RIU thinking that indeed the fate of the western world depended on your twisted opinons? 

You're a fuckin' turbo poster....get a life.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> All lives matter, especially cops


i think i figured out what you really mean when you say 'all lives matter'.



Uncle Ben said:


> you're black life doesn't matter


by the way, *your.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 30, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> And maybe she was lieing and got caught with the video bullshit.
> 
> The victims' families still don't have an answer and no one was ever brought to justice as the Liar In Chief promised
> 
> Man you people are suck ups when it comes to cons and liars. Everyone has their comfort zone I guess.


You having a crisis of hate? Cant decide which surrogate for hate cock to suck, solyndra or benghazi? Frothing and drooling like a rabid weasel your toxic stench is potent.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 30, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sorry, but you're black life doesn't matter to me.
> 
> WTF, you trying to get a gold star for the most time some left wing nut pissed off his life on RIU thinking that indeed the fate of the western world depended on your twisted opinons?
> 
> You're a fuckin' turbo poster....get a life.


Such hostility. I really think I'm starting to get to you benny. You're not very bright though, so my work is easy. We all can't be rocket scientists, somebody's gotta fill them with fuel and clean them.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Mar 30, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You're as loony as they come.
> 
> Speaking of blacks and their bullying BlackLivesMatter shit....folks are getting tired of their bullying ways.
> 
> ...


BlackLivesMatter wants federal policing. what a great idea everyone, let's get rid of the police and replace them with the military. 

come on guys, you're smarter than this.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 30, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> BlackLivesMatter wants federal policing. what a great idea everyone, let's get rid of the police and replace them with the military.
> 
> come on guys, you're smarter than this.


I'm confused as to how would that be any different?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I stopped listening after he used the phrase "political lynching". Maybe if he'd saved that nonsense for the end, I'd have made it all the way through.


Or "high tech lynching" if you prefer the words of Clarence Thomas. But, you probably don't because he's black.
We all know how you like to lynch brothers not down with the struggle.






How much do you make at work while posting on RIU all day?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 30, 2016)

Because he made sexual advances at his secretary. But he thought that it was OK


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How much do you make at work while posting on RIU all day?


My bills are paid.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>



Thats great stuff poopy pants. Maybe that rude kid will respect his elders next time. TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Because he made sexual advances at his secretary. But he thought that it was OK


Not true. Good job trying to smear a black man for being successful in life. Racist


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you have nothing against legal immigrants, then why are you counting the number of hispanic babies at the hospital, and saying it's a problem for which you "don't see a solution anytime soon"?
> 
> fucking klanman.



What happened to all your Klan hat wearing buddies at the rally? TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Thats great stuff poopy pants. Maybe that rude kid will respect his elders next time. TRUMP!


nothing commands respect like an unprovoked assault.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What happened to all your Klan hat wearing buddies at the rally? TRUMP!


You guys are still there.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Who wouldn't want to punch a face like this? What's with the sideburns? His forehead should say "kick me" on it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you need me to quote Trump again from AIPAC? He gave away exactly what he plans on doing during negotiations;
> 
> _“I love Israel, but I want to remain as neutral as possible. If you’re not somewhat neutral, the other side is never going to do it. But just remember, Israel. I love you. I’m a negotiator. If I go in, I’ll say I’m pro-Israel and I’ve told that to everybody and anybody that would listen. But I would like to at least have the other side think I’m somewhat neutral as to them so that we can maybe get a deal done.” - Donald Trump, AIPAC_
> 
> ...


@Not GOP , why don't you criticize Trump for the same thing you criticized Obama for? I thought you said it was stupid to give away your plans, so is Trump stupid or are you just a partisan hack like we all know you are?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Not true. Good job trying to smear a black man for being successful in life. Racist




You have no ideal what you are talking about. You think I dont like the white population. . Is this why you call me racist. Kid go back to bed.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @Not GOP , why don't you criticize Trump for the same thing you criticized Obama for? I thought you said it was stupid to give away your plans, so is Trump stupid or are you just a partisan hack like we all know you are?


You seem to be desperate for a debate with me. That's fine, but I've been very clear, your signature bothers me. It's not going to happen until you quote me correctly.

1. Taking snippets of my quote to mislead people is dishonest
2. You putting my quote next to Karl Marx's quote is disgusting. 

Stop acting so suprised to see me ignore you all the time


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You think I dont like the white population.?


That's not what I meant at all. Racist



Not GOP said:


> Not true. Good job trying to smear a black man for being successful in life. Racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You seem to be desperate for a debate with me. That's fine, but I've been very clear, your signature bothers me. It's not going to happen until you quote me correctly.
> 
> 1. Taking snippets of my quote to mislead people is dishonest
> 2. You putting my quote next to Karl Marx's quote is disgusting.
> ...


Why are you always whining and crying?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Who wouldn't want to punch a face like this? What's with the sideburns? His forehead should say "kick me" on it.


Really, GOP, you want open confrontations? 'cuz that's where we are headed. Your Trump is leading his crowd that way. Trump and his followers need to stand down. The guy you depict was holding a poster over his head with both hands when he was sucker punched then kicked. He wasn't going to hurt anybody. Trump is inciting you guys to beat harmless people. Think about it.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nothing commands respect like an unprovoked assault.


I seen a video of the kid flipping both fingers at the folks so sorry about your fucking luck. And the was a great video, thanks. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> You guys are still there.


I asked what happened to all the Hillary and bernie Klan hat people. I could take a guess and say that 15.00 wasn't enough money to wear the hat in public anymore, when black people are handing out a fucking first class public fucking beat downs to Klan supporters. Fuck that was great stuff. TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> your signature bothers me. It's not going to happen until you quote me correctly.
> 
> 1. Taking snippets of my quote to mislead people is dishonest
> 2. You putting my quote next to Karl Marx's quote is disgusting.


Unfortunately for you, you don't get to dictate what other members put in their signature

Both of your quotes are in complete context, I didn't change anything

Thanks for proving me right; you're a coward and you've provided the evidence


----------



## testiclees (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I asked what happened to all the Hillary and bernie Klan hat people. I could take a guess and say that 15.00 wasn't enough money to wear the hat in public anymore, when black people are handing out a fucking first class public fucking beat downs to Klan supporters. Fuck that was great stuff. TRUMP!



Your "guesses" are like your other fantasies: violent, childish and born of ignorance, fear and abandonment. 

Trump is shown to be a more sorry asshole every dsy. Hes gonna melt when he gets slammed with his idiot shit in gen election. Its almost time to say bye bye to the asshole clown show.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Really, GOP, you want open confrontations? 'cuz that's where we are headed. Your Trump is leading his crowd that way. Trump and his followers need to stand down. The guy you depict was holding a poster over his head with both hands when he was sucker punched then kicked. He wasn't going to hurt anybody. Trump is inciting you guys to beat harmless people. Think about it.


I was being facetious. I knew you would go all PC on me, even though I was trying to fish out pnwmystery.

You are one of those "rectify your conscience people", such a serious person. Always so PC, telling people the appropriate way to think and behave. That's why most women don't talk to you. High and mighty can be off-putting at times...

When I get stressed out, sometimes I smoke a blunt. It helps me relax.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 30, 2016)

Fascists love their violence. Its one of the things that make them who they are.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Both of your quotes are in complete context, I didn't change anything


That is a flat out lie. Why are you so obsessed with me? 

YOUR view as a globalist, is that being pro-American = Fascism


Not GOP said:


> Pada is a globalist. It's impossible to be pro-American and not be a fascist


As a Marxist, how can you not see that? Your entire ideology revolves around the concept of world government
(no borders)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

All of my views are pro American

I support a secular government as established by the Constitution, you think Christians should get special treatment like being able to legally discriminate against LGBT people 

I support a non interventionist foreign policy that keeps America safe, you support torturing innocent people "even if it doesn't work"

I support a strong middle-class, you support an economic system that redistributes wealth from the bottom to the top

I support the Bill of Rights, you only support it if white people's rights are protected


I could go on and on. You are clearly anti-American, everything you believe in is contradictory to true American values


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Your "guesses" are like your other fantasies: violent, childish and born of ignorance, fear and abandonment.
> 
> Trump is shown to be a more sorry asshole every dsy. Hes gonna melt when he gets slammed with his idiot shit in gen election. Its almost time to say bye bye to the asshole clown show.


I have been hearing that for eight months now. Hows that working out? TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have been hearing that for eight months now. Hows that working out? TRUMP!


You must not like math


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so then how did patreus luck out?


He was only convicted of leaving his personal schedule in an unlocked drawer in his home. Her was punished, not for betraying secrets, but for expressing an honest opinion about the war.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You must not like math


What makes you think that? TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What makes you think that? TRUMP!


The math doesn't add up

Trump can't win the general election. He lacks support from demographics required to win, there simply aren't enough old, white men registered to vote


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All of my views are pro American
> 
> I support a secular government as established by the Constitution, you think Christians should get special treatment like being able to legally discriminate against LGBT people
> 
> ...


The entire national intelligence community says bringing in Syrian refugees is a major threat to national security.
Why do you and Obama believe the appropriate response is to pledge even more refugees, double down, and put American lives at risk?

You misquoted me in your signature. It was a two sentence quote, yet you only posted one. Why? Was it to take my words out of context because you are a dishonest person?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The entire national intelligence community says bringing in Syrian refugees is a major threat to national security.


InfoWars and Town Hall are not "The entire national intelligence community"


Not GOP said:


> Why do you and Obama believe the appropriate response is to pledge even more refugees, double down, and put American lives at risk?


Because Obama and I actually give a shit about civilians, unlike you who want's them tortured "even if it doesn't work"

Americans are 8 times more likely to be killed by a cop than a terrorist. Your irrational fear of brown people has no basis in reality. 


Not GOP said:


> You misquoted me in your signature. It was a two sentence quote, yet you only posted one. Why? Was it to take my words out of context because you are a dishonest person?


I quoted you directly, click the '↑' next to your quote in my sig to see for yourself

Tell me again how fascism is consistent with American values


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> InfoWars and Town Hall are not "The entire national intelligence community"
> 
> Because Obama and I actually give a shit about civilians, unlike the person who want's them tortured "even if it doesn't work"
> 
> ...


The FBI, Homeland security and others, all say that ISIS is very likely to come among the refugee population.

I don't see a Jesus cross in your signature. wtf? 4 more words, and you could have my entire quote (in context) It makes you look desperate and pathetic. Seriously, this is getting rediculous. I asked why you are so obsessed with me. How come you won't answer?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> The FBI, Homeland security and others, all say that ISIS is very likely to come among the refugee population.
> 
> Why do you need the Jesus cross next to my quote? 4 more words, and you could have my entire quote (in context)
> It makes you look desperate and pathetic. Seriously, this is getting rediculous. I asked why you are so obsessed with me. How come you won't answer?


OK, let's see the quote by the FBI, Homeland Security and others then

Your quote in my sig is in context. Omitting your opinion that I'm a globalist is irrelevant to the fact that you believe it's impossible to be pro American and not be a fascist

I'm not obsessed with you. It's very easy to disprove conservative talking points, especially the ones you post. I do the same thing with NLXSK1, nitro, oddball and others, I'm afraid you're not a special snowflake


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You're a complete and total fucktard. Find somebody else to drool over. Loser





Not GOP said:


> Did I penetrate a sensative spot, or are you about to meltdown for no reason at all?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> OK, let's see the quote by the FBI, Homeland Security and others then
> 
> Your quote in my sig is in context. Omitting your opinion that I'm a globalist is irrelevant to the fact that you believe it's impossible to be pro American and not be a fascist
> 
> I'm not obsessed with you. It's very easy to disprove conservative talking points, especially the ones you post. I do the same thing with NLXSK1, nitro, oddball and others, I'm afraid you're not a special snowflake


Bullshit. You just had a meltdown last week, and have some serious mental issues. That's why you reach for my nuts 24/7, and misquote me in your signature. It's really sad to see.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Trump's judgment tells him his red hair piece looks better than this


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bullshit. You just had a meltdown last week, and have some serious mental issues. That's why you reach for my nuts 24/7, and misquote me in your signature. It's really sad to see.


So no quote by the FBI or Homeland Security then? Did you get caught trying to peddle more bullshit?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So no quote by the FBI or Homeland Security then? Did you get caught trying to peddle more bullshit?


I threw you a bone. If you want citations and a real debate, you will have to start quoting me correctly. Loser


----------



## testiclees (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> You're a complete and total fucktard. Find somebody else to drool over. Loser


Thats some of your best work. Bravo


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I seen a video of the kid flipping both fingers at the folks


oddly enough, not a reason for assault. that's protected first amendment speech.

sorry you hate america. maybe you're not the one to be making it great again, gramps.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I asked what happened to all the Hillary and bernie Klan hat people. I could take a guess and say that 15.00 wasn't enough money to wear the hat in public anymore, when black people are handing out a fucking first class public fucking beat downs to Klan supporters. Fuck that was great stuff. TRUMP!


reported as spam.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's why most women don't talk to you.


you do pretty well with racist BBWs, eh?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have been hearing that for eight months now. Hows that working out? TRUMP!


His odds dropped further this week. Is that what you mean? 
In your fantasy maybe his stars are rising like your hate boner. But in real life hes a loser and youre a flaccid fantasizer.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Thats some of your best work. Bravo


I upset padawan more than anyone else on this website. Maybe I should wear it as a badge of honor.
I know california liberals very, very well. If you still doubt that I can summon 12 trolls, 5 threads or less, in under ten minutes... then you're a fool


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I upset padawan more than anyone else on this website. Maybe I should wear it as a badge of honor.
> I know california liberals very, very well. If you still doubt that I can't summon 12 trolls, 5 threads or less, in under ten minutes... then you're a fool


the point of trolling is to provoke a reaction. so by that definition, that makes you a troll.

a fat, fat troll.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I threw you a bone. If you want citations and a real debate, you will have to start quoting me correctly. Loser


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

goddamn facts.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn facts.


Yep, that set of facts was tldr for the wingnuts around here. Its easier to get the propaganda fed over the radio.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 31, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I upset padawan more than anyone else on this website. Maybe I should wear it as a badge of honor.
> I know california liberals very, very well. If you still doubt that I can summon 12 trolls, 5 threads or less, in under ten minutes... then you're a fool


Dude i think you are too silly and impotent to upset folks. I cant speak for others but your idiot posts, pathetic brags and incoherent babbliing makes me wanna vomit with sorrow.

Its not that you "summon" anyone its more that folks cant resist that big ass bullseye that is your stupidity and ridiculous ignorance.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude i think you are too silly and impotent to upset folks. I cant speak for others but your idiot posts, pathetic brags and incoherent babbliing makes me wanna vomit with sorrow.
> 
> Its not that you "summon" anyone its more that folks cant resist that big ass bullseye that is your stupidity and ridiculous ignorance.


He's more like the mule carrying ammunition when it blows up. We regret the loss of ammunition.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 31, 2016)

lets pick a day and all get along for one day.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lets pick a day and all get along for one day.


Fuck no


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuck no


come on, all the coloreds and the whites just get along for one day


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> come on, all the coloreds and the whites just get along for one day


Lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 31, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> come on, all the coloreds and the whites just get along for one day


"colored"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I threw you a bone. If you want citations and a real debate, you will have to start quoting me correctly. Loser


One more thing, handicap yourself all you want, I'll continue to prove you wrong regardless of your response


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lets pick a day and all get along for one day.


April 23, Camp Far West
What kind of beer you buying a keg of?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The math doesn't add up
> 
> Trump can't win the general election. He lacks support from demographics required to win, there simply aren't enough old, white men registered to vote


If thats the case you should be promoting Trump instead of trying to get rid of him. A lot of people on both sides think he can't win but I think he can so enjoy the show. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oddly enough, not a reason for assault. that's protected first amendment speech.
> 
> sorry you hate america. maybe you're not the one to be making it great again, gramps.


Well , all I can say is the kid got a lesson on respecting the adults in the room. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> reported as spam.


Fuck it was reported to the nation. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> His odds dropped further this week. Is that what you mean?
> In your fantasy maybe his stars are rising like your hate boner. But in real life hes a loser and youre a flaccid fantasizer.


The odds have been against him sense day one so, who the hell knows right now. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well , all I can say is the kid got a lesson on respecting the adults in the room. TRUMP!


You get most everything wrong. That not what a lesson in respect looks like.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You get most everything wrong. That not what a lesson in respect looks like.


Well maybe not to you but anytime a kid is saying fuck you and flipping people off in a large public event isn't respecting anybody. So lesson learned. TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 31, 2016)

The 

dumpsters worst enemy is himself. Almost 3 out of 4 women don't like him...I wonder how many more are going to like him after his abortion view, a woman who undergoes abortions should be punished?!? WTF.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well maybe not to you but anytime a kid is saying fuck you and flipping people off in a large public event isn't respecting anybody. So lesson learned. TRUMP!


Assulting someone is not a lesson in respect. You are wrong again, you are barely coherent and borderline literate Those are characteristics of a delusional lout.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 31, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The
> 
> dumpsters worst enemy is himself. Almost 3 out of 4 women don't like him...I wonder how many more are going to like him after his abortion view, a woman who undergoes abortions should be punished?!? WTF.


He's already backtracked on this. He realized that he went too far with his shameless pandering and has since changed this position to say that doctors are the ones who need to be punished.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> He's already backtracked on this. He realized that he went too far with his shameless pandering and has since changed this position to say that doctors are the ones who need to be punished.


Trump focused on being prepared for Chris Matthews staccato line of questioning and keeping his cool..he had to give answers to issues he doesn't ever think about..you could actually see the smoke come out of his ears trying to come up with the 'right' answers.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/31/politics/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-new-york-poll/index.html

Like I said the dumpster will take the republican primary here in NY, but will lose in the General against Hillary in NY.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 31, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> He's already backtracked on this. He realized that he went too far with his shameless pandering and has since changed this position to say that doctors are the ones who need to be punished.


Yeah that's true (backtrack) but he can't unring that bell. That Dems will bash him with his mysogonistic views all the way to the convention where they're going to nominate Paul Ryan. Yup he loves EVERYBODY and EVERYBODY loves him! 

B4L


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 31, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/31/politics/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-new-york-poll/index.html
> 
> Like I said the dumpster will take the republican primary here in NY, but will lose in the General against Hillary in NY.
> 
> B4L





Heads THEY win. Tails YOU lose.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> April 23, Camp Far West
> What kind of beer you buying a keg of?


what kind should I get?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> what kind should I get?


Coors lite, I'll bring the beer bong? 
Nah dude, your getting it(unless you want help with it), whatever you get, i'll be sure and pound allot of it. 
We'll have to definately talk about this more soon. I can't just let you buy a keg. I'll buy all kinds of meat for that shiney new bbq you're buyin?
Pm you in about a week


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Coors lite, I'll bring the beer bong?
> Nah dude, your getting it(unless you want help with it), whatever you get, i'll be sure and pound allot of it.
> We'll have to definately talk about this more soon. I can't just let you buy a keg. I'll buy all kinds of meat for that shiney new bbq you're buyin?
> Pm you in about a week


I allready bought the bbq I can bring that and the keg. I'm thinking corona and some limes


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 31, 2016)

bring some oysters bomb


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> what kind should I get?


I'm thinking an Artisan/Craft beer.

Yuengling or Blue Moon.

I'd kill for a cold Schaefer in the can though.. good times from great grandma letting me drink hers at age 8

does anyone remember the song?..

Schaefer is the one to have when you're having fun..ohhhhhh oh Schaefer is the one to have when the work is done..Schaefer is the one to have when your having more than one..


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I allready bought the bbq I can bring that and the keg. I'm thinking corona and some limes


How did I know you'd say corona lol.
Just an FYI, with all that beer I brought last time, not many coronas were drank.
Limes? You don't put tapatio in corona?
It's good
This is what I brought last bbq.

No one drank the guiness or the corona


schuylaar said:


> I'm thinking an Artisan/Craft beer.
> 
> Yuengling or Blue Moon.
> 
> ...


Can't say i remember that song


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 31, 2016)

Beer tastes much better in a bottle but yeah I remember that jingle my Dad was a Schlitz and Reingold then Balentine Ale man.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Assulting someone is not a lesson in respect. You are wrong again, you are barely coherent any borderline literate Those are characteristics of a delusional lout.


You can say I am wrong and I can say you are wrong all day, and the facts are, the kid learned something by the end of the day. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well , all I can say is the kid got a lesson on respecting the adults in the room. TRUMP!


why is someone who looks for any excuse to punch a black kid worthy of respect in your opinion?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You can say I am wrong and I can say you are wrong all day, and the facts are, the kid learned something by the end of the day. TRUMP!


the trump fan earned more: he earned himself a conviction for assault and a felony record.

guess he won't be voting for trump anymore, since felons can't vote.

LOL


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why is someone who looks for any excuse to punch a black kid worthy of respect in your opinion?




That was great stuff poopy pants. Post the video again so we can be entertained with greatness. The foul mouthed kid learned something and you should respect that. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the trump fan earned more: he earned himself a conviction for assault and a felony record.
> 
> guess he won't be voting for trump anymore, since felons can't vote.
> 
> LOL


I heard they gave him high fives at the station and let him go with a misdemeanor like a parking ticket. Maybe that was the black guy LOL TRUMP!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 31, 2016)

Fuck it i will just bring an ice chest with 60 beers in it and we will drink them all fuck it


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 31, 2016)

Trump is giving away free 8balls of coke when he is elected


----------



## testiclees (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You can say I am wrong and I can say you are wrong all day, and the facts are, the kid learned something by the end of the day. TRUMP!


The difference between being a clueless POS and being a worthwhile human being is awareness that there actually are wrongs and rights.


The lesson learned is according to your ability to comprehend. For you it was an affirmation of your ignorance and lack of development. For those that are decision makers with leadership roles it was another pile of shit deposited by the bungling clown show that is embarrassing the USA.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 31, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Trump is giving away free 8balls of coke when he is elected


@nitro harley ----you're gonna wanna get busy recruiting with that meth incentive...odds continue to drop

http://www.paddypower.com/bet/politics/other-politics/us-politics?ev_oc_grp_ids=791149

Hillary Clinton
2/5
Donald Trump
7/2


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The difference between being a clueless POS and being a worthwhile human being is awareness that there actually are wrongs and rights.
> 
> 
> The lesson learned is according to your ability to comprehend. For you it was an affirmation of your ignorance and lack of development. For those that are decision makers with leadership roles it was another pile of shit deposited by the bungling clown show that is embarrassing the USA.


I don't think you are a very good judge of what right and wrong is. You remind me of the mind set of the protesters at Trump rallies after they interviewed a few about what they were protesting about. And my conclusion is they are very weak minded individuals that somehow got there diploma's. Good luck defending the Klan hat people. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it must get real awkward at thanksgiving when your black son in law is over.
> 
> or do they even bother coming anymore?
> 
> ...


We will watch the Klan hat people beat down together and it will still be just as funny as it was when the black man gave the Klan beat down the first time. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @nitro harley ----you're gonna wanna get busy recruiting with that meth incentive...odds continue to drop
> 
> http://www.paddypower.com/bet/politics/other-politics/us-politics?ev_oc_grp_ids=791149
> 
> ...


Hillary still has a chance of getting thrown in jail so don't get your hopes up to high. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hillary still has a chance of getting thrown in jail so don't get your hopes up to high. TRUMP!


You know your odds. Hillary going to jail about as likely as trump potus. You smoke rock?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You know your odds. Hillary going to jail about as likely as trump potus. You smoke rock?


No, I have never smoked rock. How about you? TRUMP!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 31, 2016)

Several high-level administration officials have warned in recent months just how challenging this can be. While they say U.S. security measures are much better than in the past, vetting Syrian refugees poses a quandary: How do you screen people from a war-torn country that has few criminal and terrorist databases to check?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/federal-eye/wp/2015/11/17/senior-obama-officials-have-warned-of-challenges-in-screening-refugees-from-syria/


Fogdog said:


> Yep, that set of facts was tldr for the wingnuts around here. Its easier to get the propaganda fed over the radio.





UncleBuck said:


> goddamn facts.


Godamn facts


----------



## testiclees (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No, I have never smoked rock. How about you? TRUMP!


Me neither.

A rock smoker might imagine Hilary going to jail and trump as an actual statesman.

Those imagining are completely unrelated to reality. The betting odds and the national discourse paint a completely different picture.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No, I have never smoked rock.


do you snort off of the penises of your fellow klansmen?

it's not gay as long as you don't suck each other's dicks.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Several high-level administration officials have warned in recent months just how challenging this can be. While they say U.S. security measures are much better than in the past, vetting Syrian refugees poses a quandary: How do you screen people from a war-torn country that has few criminal and terrorist databases to check?
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/federal-eye/wp/2015/11/17/senior-obama-officials-have-warned-of-challenges-in-screening-refugees-from-syria/
> 
> Godamn facts


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Not GOP (Mar 31, 2016)

European Muslims don't like western civilization. There is no reason to believe Syrian refugees would want to assimilate in American culture.

I can see Democrats setting the stage for political tactics. Use it as a way to divide Americans on race, ethnicity and culture. It's nothing more than an attempt to expand the dependent class (Democrat base)

I heard stories about a time in recent past when the vote was determined by independents rather than dependents.
But that was before my time. Unfortunately, most of what I've seen growing up in Americais failed liberal policy,
being corrected by doubling down on more failed liberal policy


----------



## see4 (Mar 31, 2016)

Not GOP's penis is extremely tiny.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> European Muslims don't like western civilization.


European Muslims are a monolithic group, they all think the same things. uhhhuhhh derp de derp.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


^^^fact

Difficult for some to understand


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> ^^^fact
> 
> Difficult for some to understand


Show's you that terrorism isn't the issue, it's their scapegoat. If they were afraid of terrorism, they'd be more afraid of homegrown, right-wing extremism, but all those guys look like they do and share similar beliefs..

They're afraid of brown people, be them Mexican immigrants, African Americans or Middle Eastern people. They want this country to be white, so anything that threatens that is bad

They can't say "Ban the darkies!" because it's politically incorrect, so instead they try to ban their lifestyle. Wash, rinse, repeat..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> They can't say "Ban the darkies!" because it's politically incorrect, so instead they try to ban their lifestyle. Wash, rinse, repeat..


they do complain about the political correctness though.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hillary still has a chance of getting thrown in jail so don't get your hopes up to high. TRUMP!


Don't hold your breath, that's not happening. 

B4L


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Don't hold your breath, that's not happening.
> 
> B4L


No, please hold your breath, nitro. Hold it until Hillary gets thrown in jail. Not one breath.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Me neither.
> 
> A rock smoker might imagine Hilary going to jail and trump as an actual statesman.
> 
> Those imagining are completely unrelated to reality. The betting odds and the national discourse paint a completely different picture.


Well then good luck to you. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you snort off of the penises of your fellow klansmen?
> 
> it's not gay as long as you don't suck each other's dicks.


You liberals have some weird habits , but after shitting on the floor at a restaurant, I am not surprised. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 31, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Don't hold your breath, that's not happening.
> 
> B4L


She won't go to jail but she may go bye bye. Who the hell knows this week? TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You liberals have some weird habits , but after shitting on the floor at a restaurant, I am not surprised. TRUMP!


KKK members aren't liberals, they are trump supporters, like you.


----------



## subgrounds (Apr 1, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I meant that Canada is a great place, that people are not trying to flee from.
> 
> You'dbesurprised.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> KKK members aren't liberals, they are trump supporters, like you.


The Klan hat people are holding Bernie and Hillary signs. That is why the Klan supports Hillary and poopy pants. TRUMP!


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> It is extremely hard being an immigrant because I cannot work here or do anything of any purpose To support our household
> It isn't easy


Don't worry about it.
Those against immigration are only against the non white ones.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The Klan hat people are holding Bernie and Hillary signs.


show me one picture of it happening then.

i will show you a picture of a trump volunteer with KKK tattoos on her body.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/tqZm14R.webm


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

http://putlocker.is/watch-idiocracy-online-free-putlocker.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/tqZm14R.webm


Thanks a lot. Now how in the fuck am I supposed to sleep tonight after seeing that?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

If Donald Trump gets elected and tries to build a wall, not only will there be protests at the construction sites on both the American and Mexican sides, cartel attacks on the sites and probably shootings (the border patrol already reports snipers at the border), there will probably be attacks on the supply lines to the wall. 

At the border it gets crazy and shouldn't exist, there are cars at the bottom of the Rio Grande right now because people drove their cars across the border so that Police couldn't chase them, and that's not even getting in to the Cartel activity or anything like that. And in Mexico, the cartel has open gun battles with the Police, you can find tons of videos from Mexico where there are people just driving somewhere and they are caught in a zone where there is crossfire between the Federales and the Cartels. 

The cartels go to people's houses and ask them "Bala o Plata" which means "Bullet or Silver" and they will either take your land/services and give you money or take your land/equipment and kill you. And this all exists because of the drug laws in America, without the drug laws in America there would not be the inflated price on drugs, meaning there would be no money for the cartel in drugs. The border actually keeps the cartel alive. A wall is not going to do anything to stop the cartels from doing anything.

The cartels have submarines that they ship cocaine in, and they run much of the Government, Mexico is known by everyone there to have a very corrupt Government. You can't just build a wall and say "Now stay out", it just gets worse from there.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


once again you demonstrate how completely stupid you are.

http://www.snopes.com/mexico-guatemala-border/

that is a section of the fence on the united states-mexico border in southeast arizona.

goddamn you get duped a lot.


----------



## Dumme (Apr 2, 2016)

Hmm, I've seen this movie before...

*SPOILER* Don't worry guys, he get killed at the end.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


First off, I never even mentioned racism. So I don't see how you could argue that somehow I said the wall was racist. I pretty much only said it was ignorant and will cause violence. I never said it was racist.

Second, that is not a wall in that picture. From the shadow, it looks like a fence. And we already have a fence. So how is that any different than say, this:





Which already exists and doesn't need Trump to build it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)

This is the "wall" currently between San Diego and Tijuana


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)

Start Building an actual Wall, and things like this are going to happen, except some of the people will have guns and grenades and they will be coming to construction sites





And I am pretty sure they can deconstruct a wall


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)

I can't wait until Trump goes to California, Chicago round 2.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)

For anyone who thinks Donald Trump is Ross Perot, Perot actual knew some things about what he was talking about. They are similar figures, definitely not the same.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 2, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> Start Building an actual Wall, and things like this are going to happen, except some of the people will have guns and grenades and they will be coming to construction sites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The more I read posts like this, the more I doubt I want to see them mass migrate here. You wont know who`s who ?

They wont get near, let alone to my wall.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)

This is a Soap Opera on Telemundo, they are called Novelas in Spanish


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)

Donald Trump is haunting people's Dreams
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/03/09/why-donald-trump-is-haunting-your-dreams.html



Since Frued we have seen Dreams as a form of Wish-fulfillment where the brain does "Dreamwork" (different than what Dreamworkers do) to turn your real world experience into something different but similar to your real world experience.

This is not how they thought of Dreams in the Ancient world. In Ancient Egypt they did not really have any words to describe "Dream Activities" and instead most dreams are something you "see" not something you experience. The Egyptian word _rsw.t_ means to "awaken" while sleeping. _m??.nm rsw.t_ means "to see in a dream".

So to them Dreams were something that you got to see not something you neccisarilly experience. And the way they categorized dreams was _Dreams that were Sought or Provoked_ and _Dreams that come Spontaneously._


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2016)

Thrash metal band Municipal Waste created a new T-shirt, sold at their latest show in Los Angeles, and it keeps with the bands tradition of epic brutality. The front features Donald Trump shooting himself in the head with a pistol, with blood and brain matter splattering out the other side, almost like a deleted scene from _Scanners_. The back, text in all caps reading “THE ONLY WALLS WE BUILD ARE WALLS OF DEATH.” It’s pretty subtle.;;;

“It’s kind of crazy. We’re making so much money off of it that we might actually turn into Republicans! Okay, not really, but it’s selling pretty good. A lot of people don’t like that guy. I’ve been reading some of the comments from people that are “shocked” that we would say something bad about Trump. We talked about killing George Bush on our first freaking album!…I know 80 percent of our Waste songs are about drinking and all, but I swear, there’s some content in there, dammit!”


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


The things that some people will do for money.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm totally going to be post 10,000. Suckas.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2016)

Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton are cousins
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/25/donald-trump-hillary-clinton-are-related-genealogy/


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton are cousins
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/25/donald-trump-hillary-clinton-are-related-genealogy/


I thought they looked alike!. same fair skin and light hair. there you go!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't want Trump to win, but I think that if he were President it would probably be the most interesting Presidency. Can you imagine first Trump getting elected as Obama goes out of office, he starts working to get a wall built, then a shooting like Ferguson happens? 

There will probably be riots all around the country during the 4 years, let alone at the border/wall construction sites. And if/when he starts a 3rd World War, the protests are going to be crazy. It might get like it was during the Vietnam protests, which they had to end the draft because of.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree with you Finshaggy, It would be very interesting to see Trump as President. Lol.
he is a very strange person. i am not quite sure what to make of him. He cracks me up. I find him entertaining.
Here in Oregon
I met a former hippy protestor from the Viatman era, now a rich Professor of Political Science, at the beach this weekend. I didnt say one thing to him about my political preference but he He told me I did not look like a Trump Supporter.lol
I saw an old guy riding a bike down the street with a Bernie Sanders flag on his bike. That was wierd. 

Did you see that funny Lying Ted Cruz commercial that Kasick did? that is funny. There are a lot of funny commericals.
Another one I saw says that Trump supports are so loyal they will eat any shit Trump dishes out to them. Then it show Trump bent over with his pants down, squirting out icecream from hiss ass into there waffle cones as they come to him on a conveyor belt.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He cracks me up. I find him entertaining.
> .


A racist birther who is for punishing women that choose to have abortions, who is against vaccinations, who has absolutely zero experience with foreign policy, who is anti-muslim, who is anti-gay, and ran all of his own businesses into the ground is entertaining to you?

Wow.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> A racist birther who is for punishing women that choose to have abortions, who is against vaccinations, who has absolutely zero experience with foreign policy, who is anti-muslim, who is anti-gay, and ran all of his own businesses into the ground is entertaining to you?
> 
> Wow.


Simple people are easy to entertain.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Apr 4, 2016)

*Debunking Common Misconceptions About Donald Trump:*

*
He is a fascist/nazi/Hitler Incarnate*
Calling someone a fascist/Nazi usually displays how unintelligent that party is and shows how little knowledge they have of history. Hitler killed 6 million jews, jehovah's witnesses, disabled people and homosexuals. Trump wants to protect america by building a wall and restricting travel from hostile muslim countries. The whole facist thing has been debunked by Liberal news outlet Vox and the short answer is, no, he is not a Fascist. Fascism requires the rejection of democracy and empathizes violence. Trump disagrees with both these points. It’s also anti-individualist (Trump is Arch-Individualist)
*

Trump is racist to Mexicans!*
Time and time again Trump has said he loves mexicans. It’s the illegal ones he hates. If you want to work in the USA come in legally and do it. What is a nation without Borders. As for the rape comments he is somewhat right. In the state of Texas alone over the last few years, more than 2000 illegal aliens were deported after committing sex crimes. Nearly a thousand illegal aliens have been convicted of sex crimes against children. With that,Illegal Traffickers Are Responsible for More Than 90% of the Heroin In America, Guess which border they come through…
*

“Illegals Do the Jobs Americans Don’t” — While Black Teen Unemployment Sits at 30%*
Americans are not lazy. Moreover, we have just spent two years watching a number of our inner-cities explode — cities filled with predominantly black unemployed youths who believe they have no future. There are at least 11 million illegals in this country. The black unemployment rate in America is near 10%, twice that of whites. The teen black unemployment rate is — are you ready for this — over 30%.

Remember, the unemployment rate only represents people actively looking for work, not those who have given up in despair. Illegals don’t just pick crops, they work construction jobs in many of our major cities — the same cities where black youths can’t find jobs. These are good jobs. Many of them are union jobs. Perfect starter jobs.
*

Trump went bankrupt*
Yes, and no. Trump himself has never filed for bankruptcy. His corporations have filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy four times. By filing for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, the corporation is allowed to continue running while restructuring and reducing its debt. By allowing the business to continue, employees still have their jobs and the business is still making money. Corporate debts still need to be repaid but they may be reduced. The corporation must develop a repayment plan and corporate budget. Both must be approved by the creditors and by the bankruptcy court.

Trump effectively saved his companies and the jobs of hundreds of his workers.

*Trump is Anti Muslim*
This theory stems from a comment Trump made. Trump said his hard-line proposal was for a “total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States,” until “our country’s representatives can figure out what the hell is going on.” Note he doesn’t propose kicking Muslims out of the country or using concentration camps as the Left would want you to think. Radical Islam is a problem in the US and abroad. The current government refuses to admit this and it lead to the San Bernardino shooters. Who could have been stopped if their were more rigorous checks and their neighbours weren’t afraid to be seen as ‘racists’ yep they decided not to report them because they did not want to seem racist.

In conclusion, at the end of the day. Trump is the only presidential candidate with the balls to discuss the real issues and to push conversations on much needed topics while Obama sits behind the White House fences refusing to admit there is a real problem in this country, immigration and Radical Islam needs to be taken as the threat it is.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *Debunking Common Misconceptions About Donald Trump:*
> 
> *
> He is a fascist/nazi/Hitler Incarnate*
> ...


I really hope that you cut and pasted this from somewhere else, and didn't waste your time actually typing this bullshit yourself.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *Debunking Common Misconceptions About Donald Trump:*
> 
> *
> He is a fascist/nazi/Hitler Incarnate*
> ...


Wow, and all this time I had DT figured out all wrong...you don't even believe that bs...cause I damn sure don't!

B4L


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> In conclusion, at the end of the day. Trump is the only presidential candidate with the balls to discuss the real issues and to push conversations on much needed topics


except he has no solutions to any problems he brings up. 

"it'll be terrific" doesn't cut it for anybody with an IQ above 78.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 4, 2016)

What was Trumps other option rather than going bankrupt and saving THOUSANDS of jobs??

Closing the doors and telling all his employees to fuck off?

Why are his bankruptcies bad again?


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 4, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> except he has no solutions to any problems he brings up.
> 
> "it'll be terrific" doesn't cut it for anybody with an IQ above 78.


But, "Trust me. Just, trust me!"


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What was Trumps other option rather than going bankrupt and saving THOUSANDS of jobs??
> 
> Closing the doors and telling all his employees to fuck off?
> 
> Why are his bankruptcies bad again?


Because he fucked paying contractors who also have employees that don't get paid and that contractor defaults on paying his suppliers who also has employees, see how that works. 

The only one who's ass is not effected is Trump, the next step is restructuring his employees pay and they wind up getting fucked too.

Come on let's face it the Republican Party constantly promise better jobs when seeking any office but they vote all the time NOT to increase minimum wage for workers who have families to support. And go around the country Union busting, look at Scott Walker.

Say what you want about the Democratic Party we're the only one's who actually do something for the poor working class. 

B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Because he fucked paying contractors who also have employees that don't get paid and that contractor defaults on paying his suppliers who also has employees, see how that works.
> 
> The only one who's ass is not effected is Trump, the next step is restructuring his employees pay and they wind up getting fucked too.
> 
> ...


Really? How is a contractor going to unpay his employees?? The suppliers employees will also be paid because it is done well before the bill is due.

Workers did not get fucked over. Investors got fucked over. I thought you didnt like investors and you did like workers.

Well, trump saved the workers jobs while fucking over the investors.

You should be on your knees ready to give him a blowjob for that.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Really? How is a contractor going to unpay his employees?? The suppliers employees will also be paid because it is done well before the bill is due.
> 
> Workers did not get fucked over. Investors got fucked over. I thought you didnt like investors and you did like workers.
> 
> ...


Why is sucking cock your go to? Thats some creepy ignorant shit. 

Trump is getting pummeled because he's a clueless asshole. His odds drop every week. He is exposed as a ridiculous lout every week. Yet the clueless numbskulls who view him as a savior could care less. I interpret that to mean his supporters are loyal, dumber than fuck and would rather baste in hate that pull their heads out of their 'good ole days' asses.

NLXSK1 said: ↑
Sorry, never seen anything that small before. Have you had a doctor look at that?


are you a size queen? all gritting on my cock in this post. Along with your abysmal wit and juvenile 'humor' you are a cock judger?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Really? How is a contractor going to unpay his employees?? The suppliers employees will also be paid because it is done well before the bill is due.
> 
> Workers did not get fucked over. Investors got fucked over. I thought you didnt like investors and you did like workers.
> 
> ...


Man you have no idea how contractors work many lay out work and material up front to some of their customers in The hope of getting future work and hoping the customer doesn't bail out on him. I did the independent contractor bit for a year with my buddy we wound up putting 3 mechanics lien before we folded and just did side jobs instead.

Most contractors have a line of credit with supply houses if his customer goes belly up he can't pay his workers or the supply house who might not be able to pay his employees, I see you don't know jack shit about contract work.


B4L


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What was Trumps other option rather than going bankrupt and saving THOUSANDS of jobs??
> 
> Closing the doors and telling all his employees to fuck off?
> 
> Why are his bankruptcies bad again?


Doesn't bankruptcy effect our nation's debt? I'm not 100% but I do know somebody is getting fucked as well as a lot of potential tax money going to shit. It certainly does no favors for the American people only to Donald Trump. IMO rich folk should not be rewarded for shitty business plans.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What was Trumps other option rather than going bankrupt and saving THOUSANDS of jobs??


umm, how about making smarter business decisions? 

you know how many times Koch bros or Warren Buffet went bankrupt? 4 less than Trumpf. 

you must still be drinking that Trump Vodka huh NLX?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2016)

If a home owner declares bankruptcy, its treated as a moral failure, the bank destroys that person's ability to borrow, family and friends whisper about it as if it was a death in the family and it is something the home owner most often swears to spouse or self that they will never let it happen again. The home owner is thought to be careless and frivolous about money. Usually the bankruptcy is caused by a personal disaster such as medical problems, loss of job or divorce.

Due to poor planning or business practice, Trump declared bankruptcy four times, stiffing banks, contractors and any number of people. But that's just business, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Really? How is a contractor going to unpay his employees?? The suppliers employees will also be paid because it is done well before the bill is due.
> 
> Workers did not get fucked over. Investors got fucked over. I thought you didnt like investors and you did like workers.
> 
> ...


you clearly don't know a thing about how bankruptcies work. people have to get in line to get paid, and they can only hope they do.

once the money is gone, it's gone. that contractor who paid his employees and crews is SOL if there is not enough to divvy up to everyone else with a claim.

why don't you go suck donald trump's dick instead? seems like a nice fit for both of you.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 5, 2016)

Wisconsin sent Donald J.Trump a big FUCK YOU DONALD! He's not getting 1237 now!

They don't like Cruz but they hate the dumpster more.

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Wisconsin sent Donald J.Trump a big FUCK YOU DONALD! He's not getting 1237 now!
> 
> They don't like Cruz but they hate the dumpster more.
> 
> B4L


i just loved the classy way he handled defeat.







TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 6, 2016)

The lost in Wisconsin hurts Trump. Looks like chaos at the Repuke convention


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The lost in Wisconsin hurts Trump. Looks like chaos at the Repuke convention


Looking forward to it. Too bad they won't be armed.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Looking forward to it. Too bad they won't be armed.


I agree, they should be armed and lots of alcohol served. That would be an interesting convention.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Anybody catch that interview he did recently where he said he wants to eliminate America's debt over the course of 8 years spending $2 trillion/year from America's roughly $4 trillion GDP?

Donald Trump: confirmed retard


The only reason he's popular is because of his stances on immigration/Muslims

He's tapped into right-wing racism and xenophobia the GOP has been stirring for years. Racists love him


----------



## londonfog (Apr 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anybody catch that interview he did recently where he said he wants to eliminate America's debt over the course of 8 years spending $2 trillion/year from America's roughly $4 trillion GDP?
> 
> Donald Trump: confirmed retard
> 
> ...


Trump supporters are either dumb fucks or bigots/racist. or all the above.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anybody catch that interview he did recently where he said he wants to eliminate America's debt over the course of 8 years spending $2 trillion/year from America's roughly $4 trillion GDP?
> 
> Donald Trump: confirmed retard
> 
> ...


Yeah, that sounds pretty retarded. You can't cut the nation's spending in half meanwhile being tough on immigration and building a wall you need to hire a lot more people, but I guess he did say he would lower minimum wage so he pays all government workers $5 an hour it could be done but good luck with the strike. LMAO, Wonder how great America will be when nobody can afford their mortgage anymore cause of the pay cuts. Lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump supporters are either dumb fucks or bigots/racist. or all the above.


He just gave them their opening so they don't have to hide it anymore. Gonna be really interesting when he loses. Will they go back into hiding?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> umm, how about making smarter business decisions?
> 
> you know how many times Koch bros or Warren Buffet went bankrupt? 4 less than Trumpf.
> 
> you must still be drinking that Trump Vodka huh NLX?




Someone can bankrupt you by not paying. Going bankrupt means you turn your company over to a management agency that sets up long term payments after restructuring.
The only people that get screwed royally are your vendors.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

Cruz got 33 delegates in Wisconsin,... That otta put him way out front.

The great experienced Super pac Clinton lost as well.

I love how the thing to do is break down who voted for who. Like that`s gonna speak volumes at the General Election in Nov.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

All the media is claiming how high up cruz is now that he won once. Everything is about one loss.

How many States has Cruz one ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The only people that get screwed royally are your vendors.


if Drumpf was truly a Christian as he claims, he could have repaid ALL his creditors after emerging from chap 11. But he chose not to. 
which goes back to a point from Fortune, only 20% of corps with assets over 1 Billion (Trumpf) file bankruptcy. so 80% of them suck it up and pay off their debts and admit they made a mistake and move on.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> if Drumpf was truly a Christian as he claims, he could have repaid ALL his creditors after emerging from chap 11. But he chose not to.
> which goes back to a point from Fortune, only 20% of corps with assets over 1 Billion (Trumpf) file bankruptcy. so 80% of them suck it up and pay off their debts and admit they made a mistake and move on.



No, the management company makes those decisions, after bankrupt, you don`t control the money. 80% of the management agencies have to pay off the debt to profit, so you get better success.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No, the management company makes those decisions, after bankrupt, you don`t control the money. 80% of the management agencies have to pay off the debt to profit, so you get better success.


trump still controls all his corporations before, during and after bankruptcy. point invalid. he could have paid them off, he chose not to


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> trump still controls all his corporations before, during and after bankruptcy. point invalid. he could have paid them off, he chose not to



You can believe that all you want.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You can believe that all you want.


is your penis literally inverted into your own body?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You can believe that all you want.


thanks. you just stick to drumming.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> thanks. you just stick to drumming.



Stick to drumming,.... OK , that`s funny and original. I like it.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 6, 2016)

Trumps betting odds have taken a dramatic tumble. Are the make america grate again geniuses doubling down on the ass hat clown?

@nitro harley speak up bro i wanna hear your voice as the savior melts into ignominy.


Hillary Clinton -225
Donald Trump +400
Bernie Sanders +700
Ted Cruz +1000


----------



## testiclees (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Cruz got 33 delegates in Wisconsin,... That otta put him way out front.
> 
> The great experienced Super pac Clinton lost as well.
> 
> I love how the thing to do is break down who voted for who. Like that`s gonna speak volumes at the General Election in Nov.


get a grip the trump shit house is collapsing


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> get a grip the trump shit house is collapsing



Because he lost one State ? Really ??


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

The best Cruz can do is get enough delegates to be compatible in the July Convention. If he can`t, he has no hope. If they give it away to Cruz Trump will go independent and his voters will go Trump and undecided or republicans will go Bernie and we`ll have a Democrat as President.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The best Cruz can do is get enough delegates to be compatible in the July Convention. If he can`t, he has no hope. If they give it away to Cruz Trump will go independent and his voters will go Trump and undecided or republicans will go Bernie and we`ll have a Democrat as President.



like everything else you post this 'analysis' is 4th grade level. There is going to be a dem prez no matter what. The GOP is a melting house of shit.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Because he lost one State ? Really ??


NO, because he's trump.

The betting odds tell the strory. Take a moment away from your chronic masturbation habit and check the odds.



OddBall1st said:


> The best Cruz can do is get enough delegates to be compatible in the July Convention. If he can`t, he has no hope. If they give it away to Cruz Trump will go independent and his voters will go Trump and undecided or republicans will go Bernie and we`ll have a Democrat as President.


There will be dem prez no matter what. Your analysis is child like. It hardly matters whatever the "republicans" do. The party is in tatters.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> like everything else you post this 'analysis' is 4th grade level. There is going to be a dem prez no matter what. The GOP is a melting house of shit.



The GOP is a melting house of shit because Donald did that to them. Where you been ?

Cruz cannot catch up but can be a formidable Candidate at the convention in July. If it get`s that far.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> NO, because he's trump.
> 
> The betting odds tell the strory. Take a moment away from your chronic masturbation habit and check the odds.



My name starts with odds,...dude. The best you can do is make claims.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 6, 2016)

your name. signifies nit wittery. Nothing more

I posted the odds JA. Look em up and explain WTF you are talking about.

Trump is the crowning feather of failure on the pile of idiots that is the GOP.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

There`s a small ray of hope if Donald loses NY that Cruz can pull it off in Ca. Very small,. like C4`s cock. Thick don`t count, it makes you a stump with no travel time.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> your name. signifies nit wittery. Nothing more



And yours ?? Hairy and sweaty combined with minute.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The GOP is a melting house of shit because Donald did that to them.


so republicans just started embracing xenophobia and racism out of nowhere?

tell me more about see4's cock. would you like to handle it? squeeze it?


----------



## testiclees (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> And yours ?? Hairy and sweaty combined with minute.


you're witless, without humor or coherent thought, you are trump.

And just another flaccid half with obsessed with my gear.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> you're witless, without humor or coherent thought, you are trump.
> 
> And just another flaccid half with obsessed with my gear.


i think he likes see4's cock too.

oddball, do you dream of being sandwiched between multiple penises?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> you're witless, without humor or coherent thought, you are trump.
> 
> And just another flaccid half with obsessed with my gear.


 You`re stumbling, WTF does that last sentence even mean ?? Slow down. You`re posting to a 4th grader, remember ?

I don`t think it`s worth educating someone to post that sentence.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i think he likes see4's cock too.
> 
> oddball, do you dream of being sandwiched between multiple penises?


Actually I just got over pin,....give me time and something worth handling. You know,...a chance. Test and 4 will understand.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Actually I just got over pin,....give me time and something worth handling. You know,...a chance. Test and 4 will understand.


tell us more about how you want to handle man penis.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Man you have no idea how contractors work many lay out work and material up front to some of their customers in The hope of getting future work and hoping the customer doesn't bail out on him. I did the independent contractor bit for a year with my buddy we wound up putting 3 mechanics lien before we folded and just did side jobs instead.
> 
> Most contractors have a line of credit with supply houses if his customer goes belly up he can't pay his workers or the supply house who might not be able to pay his employees, I see you don't know jack shit about contract work.
> 
> ...


The employees would still get paid as they get paid every week - two weeks.

Yes, the contractors may take a loss but that is business.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The employees would still get paid as they get paid every week - two weeks.
> 
> Yes, the contractors may take a loss but that is business.


Why is it "just business" when somebody rich games the system and fucks people over, but if someone poor does it with Food Stamps or something, your solution is to cut the entire social program, even for the ones that played fair?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why is it "just business" when somebody rich games the system and fucks people over, but if someone poor does it with Food Stamps or something, your solution is to cut the entire social program, even for the ones that played fair?


That has never been my solution.

Why is it you create strawmen rather than address the real issues?

And to answer your question, investment is voluntary, taxes are not voluntary.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> tell us more about how you want to handle man penis.



I wood if you had one worth mentioning.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 6, 2016)

haha wood


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That has never been my solution.
> 
> Why is it you create strawmen rather than address the real issues?
> 
> And to answer your question, investment is voluntary, taxes are not voluntary.


That's not your solution... but you believe taxes are theft...

So you're OK with the government _stealing _from you to pay for social programs?

Or, just like I said, is your solution to eliminate the whole program entirely?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2016)

Tips from the CIA on how to insurge on a corrupt Government
http://www.ratical.org/ratville/JFK/CIAsPsyOpGW.pdf


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 6, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> First off, I never even mentioned racism. So I don't see how you could argue that somehow I said the wall was racist. I pretty much only said it was ignorant and will cause violence. I never said it was racist.
> 
> Second, that is not a wall in that picture. From the shadow, it looks like a fence. And we already have a fence. So how is that any different than say, this:
> 
> ...


 Inductive reasoning at its finest


----------



## see4 (Apr 7, 2016)

Bat shit crazy. It takes one to know one. And Trump has his crowd covered well.






I love the "woman" at 1:05. Her face just screams bat-shit crazy. But the lady at 5:28 is fucking priceless. $10 says that's nitro's whale wife.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The employees would still get paid as they get paid every week - two weeks.
> 
> Yes, the contractors may take a loss but that is business.


So it's ok to fuck your contractors because it's the business way! Wow. 

B4L


----------



## FauxRoux (Apr 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> So it's ok to fuck your contractors because it's the business way! Wow.
> 
> B4L


remind me not to do business with him.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 7, 2016)

see4 said:


> Bat shit crazy. It takes one to know one. And Trump has his crowd covered well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would anyone be surprised if one or two of our good friends here at RIU were discovered to have made an appearance on this video?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> So it's ok to fuck your contractors because it's the business way! Wow.
> 
> B4L


Lets back up a minute here. I think the problem is that your dont understand chapter 11 bankruptcy.

Scenario 1. The business closes it's doors. All employees are fired and lose their jobs. All bills go unpaid, the contractors get nothing because there is nothing left, that is why it is called bankruptcy.

Scenario 2. The business files for reorganization. The creditors negotiate a lower settlement. Note, they still get PAID, it is just less than what they would have. The employees keep their jobs. 

What part of Scenario 1 is better than senario 2.

Again, on your knees ready to suck.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's not your solution... but you believe taxes are theft...
> 
> So you're OK with the government _stealing _from you to pay for social programs?
> 
> Or, just like I said, is your solution to eliminate the whole program entirely?


Which government program? There are currently dozens of them.

My solution is to eliminate 90% of the federal government. Apparently you dont believe state employees are capable of taking care of their citizens until they are promoted to federal employees.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Lets back up a minute here. I think the problem is that your dont understand chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Scenario 1. The business closes it's doors. All employees are fired and lose their jobs. All bills go unpaid, the contractors get nothing because there is nothing left, that is why it is called bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


It's always about cock with you. Youre a creepy jackass. Why do all of the trump boobs, climate deniers, homophobes and racists cling together like a clot of waste?


----------



## testiclees (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Lets back up a minute here. I think the problem is that your dont understand chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Scenario 1. The business closes it's doors. All employees are fired and lose their jobs. All bills go unpaid, the contractors get nothing because there is nothing left, that is why it is called bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Bro the content of your posts, your bigotry and lack of coherence tells us that you are dumber than fuck. When you say others "don't understand" it's like a mongrel dog barking to beg for scraps of attention.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Lets back up a minute here. I think the problem is that your dont understand chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Scenario 1. The business closes it's doors. All employees are fired and lose their jobs. All bills go unpaid, the contractors get nothing because there is nothing left, that is why it is called bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


No matter which way you go contractors will get fucked at the end of the day, he filed chapter 11 which means he's not such a great businessman yet you support him!

B4L

*Chapter 13:*

In a Chapter 13 proceeding, the debtor must pay all or part of his debts from the future income over a period of three to five years through his chapter 13 plan. For some people, the time period must be five years. If the court approves the plan of payment, the debts will be paid in full or partially by the chapter 13 trustee. Most of the debt that is not paid as set forth by the plan of reorganization will be discharged or wiped out. In other words, if your plan only provides for payment of 10% of the unsecured debt, then the remaining 90% plus any accrued interest will be discharged or wiped out upon completion of your plan. If your plan provides for payment of no money to unsecured creditors, then the entire unsecured debt is discharged upon completion of the plan.

However, most long term debt and home mortgages must be paid in their normal monthly payments either through or outside the plan, except for the payments that were due upon the filing of the case. Example: If a person is behind by 3 payments at filing and the house note was $500.00 per month, then the $1,500.00 plus any late charges or other fees can be spread out through the plan. Upon completion of the plan, the long term debt will be current and the ongoing payments will continue.

The plan can be approved, if it proposes to pay the debtor’s disposable income over the life of the plan, even if the creditors do not agree with the plan. In most cases, the plan payment will be less than the combined payments of the debts prior to filing, and the debtor can retain all of his assets provided he makes the payments as required and maintains insurance on items, such as his home and car which are security for loans being paid through or outside of the plan.

To qualify as a debtor under chapter 13 of the Bankruptcy Code, the Debtor must be an individual or a husband and wife, filing jointly. There are also certain debt limits for debtors filing under chapter 13, which are explained under the description of chapter 11 cases below.

*Chapter 11:*

Chapter 11 is the chapter used by large businesses to reorganize their debts and continue operating. Corporations, partnerships, and limited liability companies cannot use chapter 13 to reorganize and must cease business operations if a chapter 7 bankruptcy is filed. Chapter 11 cases are by far the most complicated of bankruptcy cases, and as a result, there are very few law firms that handle chapter 11 cases, but many times individuals and companies cannot obtain the relief they need under chapter 7 or chapter 13, thus a chapter 11 is their best option.

Corporations, limited liability companies (LLCs) and partnerships are not allowed to file for relief under chapter 13, thus Chapter 11 would be the only option for these entities if the one of these types of companies needs to reorganize and continue its operations. If any of these types of entities files for relief under chapter 7, the company must end its operations upon the filing of the case.

Finally, if an individual or a husband a wife that are filing jointly have debt that exceeds certain limits, then chapter 13 reorganization is not an option. These limits change every three years in April base upon the change in the cost of living since the last change. Until April 1, 2016, an individual or husband and wife filing jointly must owe unsecured debt which is less than $383,175 and secured debt which is $1,149,525. If an individual or husband and wife filing jointly, debts exceed either of these limits, then the only option to reorganize is under chapter 11.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> My solution is to eliminate 90% of the federal government.


If we did that, how would we:

-address the ISIS situation?
-enforce immigration policy?
-pay for teachers, police, firefighters, etc.?
-fund social security?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Lets back up a minute here. I think the problem is that your dont understand chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Scenario 1. The business closes it's doors. All employees are fired and lose their jobs. All bills go unpaid, the contractors get nothing because there is nothing left, that is why it is called bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


So if a contractor got $80,000 in material from his vendors on credit and spent another $20,000 on labor for his customer say...oh Donald Trump who is expected to pay $240,000 for the job, now Trump files for chapter 11 and now because of restructuring he only gets to pay that contractor pennies on the dollar say 5-10% the most that contractor is going to see is $5,000-$10,000 and you think that's ok? Man you're an idiot.

B4L

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donald-trump-filed-bankruptcy-times/story?id=13419250


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> So if a contractor got $80,000 in material from his vendors on credit and spent another $20,000 on labor for his customer say...oh Donald Trump who is expected to pay $240,000 for the job, now Trump files for chapter 11 and now because of restructuring he only gets to pay that contractor pennies on the dollar say 5-10% the most that contractor is going to see is $5,000-$10,000 and you think that's ok? Man you're an idiot.
> 
> B4L
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donald-trump-filed-bankruptcy-times/story?id=13419250


So in your opinion, shutting the doors and paying the contractors nothing is the better course to follow... 

And you call me an idiot?


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So in your opinion, shutting the doors and paying the contractors nothing is the better course to follow...
> 
> And you call me an idiot?


So you're basically saying that something is better than nothing?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So in your opinion, shutting the doors and paying the contractors nothing is the better course to follow...
> 
> And you call me an idiot?


Holding the person responsible is better

That's what you seem to be missing

He's rich, so you give him a free pass for gaming the system that people like him designed behind the scenes, "it's just business"


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So in your opinion, shutting the doors and paying the contractors nothing is the better course to follow...
> 
> And you call me an idiot?


Yes you really are an idiot he can't shutter the doors he can only do that under chapter 13 which is NOT available to him he ran his business as an LLC and Partnership.

He can only file chapter 11 that's the law! The problem then becomes that he pays his creditors pennies on the dollar fucking EVERYBODY! And he's your hero? Please.

B4L


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yes you really are an idiot he can't shutter the doors he can only do that under chapter 13 which is NOT available to him he ran his business as an LLC and Partnership.
> 
> He can only file chapter 11 that's the law! The problem then becomes that he pays his creditors pennies on the dollar fucking EVERYBODY! *And he's your hero?* Please.
> 
> B4L


Trump supporters love that he's rich, white and powerful in the business world, and nobody (that matters to them) cares how brazenly racist and xenophobic he is

Exactly who they want to be

They don't like him based on his policies


----------



## londonfog (Apr 7, 2016)

Trump supporters all have one thing in common. Dumbness


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> remind me not to do business with him.


unless you need someone to scrub the shit off your pool, you're safe.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So in your opinion, shutting the doors and paying the contractors nothing is the better course to follow...
> 
> And you call me an idiot?


I do too


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yes you really are an idiot he can't shutter the doors he can only do that under chapter 13 which is NOT available to him he ran his business as an LLC and Partnership.
> 
> He can only file chapter 11 that's the law! The problem then becomes that he pays his creditors pennies on the dollar fucking EVERYBODY! And he's your hero? Please.
> 
> B4L



He could just shut the doors and walk away. The creditors could sue the corporation but since it wouldnt have any money anyway they would get nothing.

I never said he could file another type of bankruptcy. It is really hard to have a conversation with you guys when you keep accusing me of things I simply did not say.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump supporters love that he's rich, white and powerful in the business world, and nobody (that matters to them) cares how brazenly racist and xenophobic he is
> 
> Exactly who they want to be
> 
> They don't like him based on his policies


What policies? Serious question.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> What policies? Serious question.


His entire schtick about free trade and protectionism is something Trump supporters would have never been on board with had Trump not proposed it

See for yourself here, where _I_ proposed it, NLSXK1 joins the party on page 2

What's your stance on protectionism?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He could just shut the doors and walk away. The creditors could sue the corporation but since it wouldnt have any money anyway they would get nothing.
> 
> I never said he could file another type of bankruptcy. It is really hard to have a conversation with you guys when you keep accusing me of things I simply did not say.


Wait a second you were the one to suggest he could shut the doors or stay in operation keeping on his employees, I merely pointed out he did not have the option of just shutting the doors (chapter 13) because of his LLC and Partnership his only option was chapter 11.

I guess you're the one who doesn't understand how bankruptcy works and yet you're trying to school me.

You were more interested in rebuking what I had said and didn't bother to read the definitions of both chapter 11 & 13, and your response only supported my claim that you were an idiot.

B4L


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I guess you're the one who doesn't understand


That's essentially what every single argument with a conservative comes down to..


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2016)

There are 300,000,000 people in America, can someone find 1 election poll that has 1,000,000 people involved?


----------



## see4 (Apr 8, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> There are 300,000,000 people in America, can someone find 1 election poll that has 1,000,000 people involved?


Finspoogy. You are the spooginator.


----------



## ky man (Apr 8, 2016)

PEOPLE will never work if it is give to them........ky.. this country is broke and going to shit all the plants are going over seas and FORDS NEW PLANT is going to mexico......Are government has not worked for the people in maney years and never will till the country claps and the people stand up for what is rite in this country. and it is comeing sooner then people think........


----------



## ky man (Apr 8, 2016)

people beter think long and hard this election befor they vote if it is not to late now...YOU can not give more money away then this country takes in and that's been going on to long..........bad times are here and will get a lot worse befor it can get better if it can at all get better befor the old usa claps.no matter who wins this ellection


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2016)

ky man said:


> PEOPLE will never work if it is give to them........ky.. this country is broke and going to shit all the plants are going over seas and FORDS NEW PLANT is going to mexico......Are government has not worked for the people in maney years and never will till the country claps and the people stand up for what is rite in this country. and it is comeing sooner then people think........





ky man said:


> people beter think long and hard this election befor they vote if it is not to late now...YOU can not give more money away then this country takes in and that's been going on to long..........bad times are here and will get a lot worse befor it can get better if it can at all get better befor the old usa claps.no matter who wins this ellection


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2016)

If Donald Trump gets elected and tries to build a wall, not only will there be protests at the construction sites on both the American and Mexican sides, cartel attacks on the sites and probably shootings (the border patrol already reports snipers at the border), there will probably be attacks on the supply lines to the wall.

At the border it gets crazy and shouldn't exist, there are cars at the bottom of the Rio Grande right now because people drove their cars across the border so that Police couldn't chase them, and that's not even getting in to the Cartel activity or anything like that. And in Mexico, the cartel has open gun battles with the Police, you can find tons of videos from Mexico where there are people just driving somewhere and they are caught in a zone where there is crossfire between the Federales and the Cartels.

The cartels go to people's houses and ask them "Bala o Plata" which means "Bullet or Silver" and they will either take your land/services and give you money or take your land/equipment and kill you. And this all exists because of the drug laws in America, without the drug laws in America there would not be the inflated price on drugs, meaning there would be no money for the cartel in drugs. The border actually keeps the cartel alive. A wall is not going to do anything to stop the cartels from doing anything.

The cartels have submarines that they ship cocaine in, and they run much of the Government, Mexico is known by everyone there to have a very corrupt Government. You can't just build a wall and say "Now stay out", it just gets worse from there.










Start Building an actual Wall, and things like this are going to happen, except some of the people will have guns and grenades and they will be coming to construction sites





And I am pretty sure they can deconstruct a wall


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> It's always about cock with you. Youre a creepy jackass. Why do all of the trump boobs, climate deniers, homophobes and racists cling together like a clot of waste?


I was referring to your wit. You run around without pants and then get all excited if you think someone commented on your penis.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 8, 2016)

ky man said:


> people beter think long and hard this election befor they vote if it is not to late now...YOU can not give more money away then this country takes in and that's been going on to long..........bad times are here and will get a lot worse befor it can get better if it can at all get better befor the old usa claps.no matter who wins this ellection


Brilliant...the voice of proud kentuck


----------



## testiclees (Apr 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I was referring to your wit. You run around without pants and then get all excited if you think someone commented on your penis.


Dude you done been milking that pants joke. it was never funny. Its a simple avatar yet you cant take your eyes from it. It simply reflects your witlessness and childlike obsession with genitals. Your lever of development psychologically, intellectually seems fixed in the pre adolescent period. Its creepy that you are posting in here. You seem like a broken child among adults.


----------



## ky man (Apr 8, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> If Donald Trump gets elected and tries to build a wall, not only will there be protests at the construction sites on both the American and Mexican sides, cartel attacks on the sites and probably shootings (the border patrol already reports snipers at the border), there will probably be attacks on the supply lines to the wall.
> 
> At the border it gets crazy and shouldn't exist, there are cars at the bottom of the Rio Grande right now because people drove their cars across the border so that Police couldn't chase them, and that's not even getting in to the Cartel activity or anything like that. And in Mexico, the cartel has open gun battles with the Police, you can find tons of videos from Mexico where there are people just driving somewhere and they are caught in a zone where there is crossfire between the Federales and the Cartels.
> 
> ...


IF you think that the usa military cant stop border crossing your wrong.IF a wall was built just saying..The usa is not called the strongest military in the world for no reason it is.


----------



## ky man (Apr 8, 2016)

CHAPO I hope he gets out again.The usa and mexico are in bed with him.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 8, 2016)

Where are all the critters? @nitro harley wtf dude i never thought id say it but.... i miss you bro



Odds as of April 6 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -225
Donald Trump +400
Bernie Sanders +700
Ted Cruz +1000
John Kaisch +1200


*US Presidential Election 2016*
Tuesday 8th November 2016, 12:05
* 
US Presidential Election 2016 Hide 
*
Singles only. Applies to the winning candidate. Others on Request 
Hillary Clinton
4/9
Donald Trump
6/1
Bernie Sanders
8/1
Ted Cruz
11/1
John Kasich
20/1
Paul Ryan
33/1
Joe Biden
66/1
Mitt Romney
200/1
Rocky De La Fuente
250/1


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2016)

Think about this:

In the early 1900s, it was legal to buy, sell, trade, posses and give away Marijuana. Then, laws were made to put taxes on Marijuana, and eventually those laws were used to arrest people by not issuing them tax stamps to avoid arrest, then in the late 1960s the Marijuana tax act was overturned and the 1970s started with the Controlled Substances Act.

So if you have been a farmer in Mexico during the past 100 years, it has gone from being completely legal to cross this imaginary line to sell your produce for Dollars instead of Pesos, to being a crime and challenge to get things across the imaginary line.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 9, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Yea, lets just let all those fucking idiot cartel beaners call the shots and come and go as they please.


The CIA didn't care. Why should we?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 9, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> There are 300,000,000 people in America, can someone find 1 election poll that has 1,000,000 people involved?



We call those Primaries. They are happening now and why delegates are interested in those. Small polls are for ratings, manipulation, and don`t cost much to do.

You really should get away from shitting on Trump only to asks questions like this.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 9, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Yea, lets just let all those fucking idiot cartel beaners call the shots and come and go as they please.



I showed Fin a wall he can`t answer to. He is aware it can be done now.


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Brilliant...the voice of proud kentuck


Dude have some balls. You don't agree with this guy, fine, don't point out his awful grammar and spelling. His point should be easy enough to counter. Anyone with an 8th grade education can tear apart his language skills, be a man and tear apart his ideas.

You don't seem able.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude you done been milking that pants joke. it was never funny. Its a simple avatar yet you cant take your eyes from it. It simply reflects your witlessness and childlike obsession with genitals. Your lever of development psychologically, intellectually seems fixed in the pre adolescent period. Its creepy that you are posting in here. You seem like a broken child among adults.


You chose a naked torso as your avatar and then proclaim that I have the problem when I comment upon it. 

Curiously mental....


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 10, 2016)

I feel the same way this guy does. TRUMP!


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I feel the same way this guy does. TRUMP!


benny, is that you? You posted this shit like it's a bad thing.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> benny, is that you? You posted this shit like it's a bad thing.



I posted the vid because thats how I feel for now. Thats all. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I posted the vid because thats how I feel for now. Thats all. TRUMP!


GOP is going to fuck Trump out his nomination


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> GOP is going to fuck Trump out his nomination


Thereby splintering the party, potentially beyond repair.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Thereby splintering the party, potentially beyond repair.


I want a front row seat at the Repuke convention. Maybe they will fight each other


----------



## testiclees (Apr 10, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You chose a naked torso as your avatar and then proclaim that I have the problem when I comment upon it.
> 
> Curiously mental....


Let's start with your vocabulary. The avatar does not show a 'torso', jackass.
#2 I have about 1500 posts maybe 3 people commented on my avatar. Like you, all of those were juvenile nit wits and homophobes.
#3 that avatar, HERAKLES "FARNESE HERCULES is a marble sculpture, over 2000 years old is a classical masterpiece.

It's not that I have a problem when you comment on it. It's that youve used the same 4th grade level line, over and over. You're witless, unimaginative and creepy.

You can see by the likes that many others agree with me.


"Dude you done been milking that pants joke. it was never funny. Its a simple avatar yet you cant take your eyes from it. It simply reflects your witlessness and childlike obsession with genitals. Your lever of development psychologically, intellectually seems fixed in the pre adolescent period. Its creepy that you are posting in here. You seem like a broken child among adults."


*Padawanbater2, srh88, Blunted 4 lyfe and 2 others like this*.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I posted the vid because thats how I feel for now. Thats all. TRUMP!


Don't give up nitro I'm on your side I WANT Trump to win the primary shit he's a slam dunk winner in NY. 

Then the Dems win in November!

B4L


----------



## testiclees (Apr 10, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Dude have some balls. You don't agree with this guy, fine, don't point out his awful grammar and spelling. His point should be easy enough to counter. Anyone with an 8th grade education can tear apart his language skills, be a man and tear apart his ideas.
> 
> You don't seem able.


Balls? LOL, dude you're gritting on my balls. First irony: flaccid clown comments on my balls!

#2Ironic that you mention "ideas" and suggest an 8th grade education. Your posts, particularly the ones you initiated on religious and political themes, expose an ignorance that is cringe worthy. Youre like a pig teaching math.Your "ideas" are childlike and immediately forgettable.

There's another irony. Ive straight up confronted the idiotic nonsense that you've posted. Ive pointed out that you are ill equipped to engage anyone who is educated on the topic and has basic critical thinking skills. You're a common lout, a master of dull, shallow idiocy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Balls? LOL, dude you're gritting on my balls. First irony: flaccid clown comments on my balls!
> 
> #2Ironic that you mention "ideas" and suggest an 8th grade education. Your posts, particularly the ones you initiated on religious and political themes, expose an ignorance that is cringe worthy. Youre like a pig teaching math.Your "ideas" are childlike and immediately forgettable.
> 
> There's another irony. Ive straight up confronted the idiotic nonsense that you've posted. Ive pointed out that you are ill equipped to engage anyone who is educated on the topic and has basic critical thinking skills. You're a common lout, a master of dull, shallow idiocy.


not only that, but this current account he has going is by far his least offensive.


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Balls? LOL, dude you're gritting on my balls. First irony: flaccid clown comments on my balls!
> 
> #2Ironic that you mention "ideas" and suggest an 8th grade education. Your posts, particularly the ones you initiated on religious and political themes, expose an ignorance that is cringe worthy. Youre like a pig teaching math.Your "ideas" are childlike and immediately forgettable.
> 
> There's another irony. Ive straight up confronted the idiotic nonsense that you've posted. Ive pointed out that you are ill equipped to engage anyone who is educated on the topic and has basic critical thinking skills. You're a common lout, a master of dull, shallow idiocy.


You apparently don't know the difference between and idea and ideal. The irony of that combined with your failure to understand irony is quite ironic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> You apparently don't know the difference between and idea and ideal. The irony of that combined with your failure to understand irony is quite ironic.


did you really view stealing from your parents to buy heroin as simply an early withdrawal on your inheritance?


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you really view stealing from your parents to buy heroin as simply an early withdrawal on your inheritance?


I've never done heroin nor stolen from anyone except some stupid shoplifting as a teen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> I've never done heroin nor stolen from anyone except some stupid shoplifting as a teen.


give it up, bignbushy. you are not smart enough to pull this off. i pick you off in less than a day usually. you're just not that bright.

you are bignbushy, the bisexual/questioning white supremacist. accept it.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Don't give up nitro I'm on your side I WANT Trump to win the primary shit he's a slam dunk winner in NY.
> 
> Then the Dems win in November!
> 
> B4L


Cruz will be a better pick. I want Trump to go 3rd party


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2016)

Donald Trump should read about that guy that is on those pieces of paper in his pocket.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2016)

WWBFD


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Cruz will be a better pick. I want Trump to go 3rd party


Either one is fine with me, I'm just trying to cheer nitro up a bit he sounds like he's about to eat his gun. I'd keep sharp objects and things that go boom and bang away from him, he sounds so depressed after his hero hasn't won shit since MI. 

Wisconsin was suppose to be a cake walk because all them biker bums were going to do a H.A. at the dumpster rally, but the voters showed him no love...that had to hurt.

Guess there are but a few pockets of bigots here in the North.

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm just trying to cheer nitro up a bit he sounds like he's about to eat his gun.


lol!

i hope his family tells the home he's in to keep him under supervision.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Apr 10, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> You apparently don't* know the difference between and idea and ideal*. The irony of that combined with your failure to understand irony is quite ironic.


As you critique my use of irony you expose your trademark idiocy.
You can't spit out a single response without embarrassing yourself. 
You're hopelessly out of your depth. Retreat to your home turf i.e. threads where the clueless gather for a circle jerk.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 10, 2016)

I guess they love him in bean town!

B4L

http://wapo.st/1Xp5zEa


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> As you critique my use of irony you expose your trademark idiocy.
> You can't spit out a single response without embarrassing yourself.
> You're hopelessly out of your depth. Retreat to your home turf i.e. threads where the clueless gather for a circle jerk.


Without an explanation as to why I am what you say your exegesis of my intelligence and aptitude is simply an ad hominem.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 11, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Without an explanation as to why I am what you say your exegesis of my intelligence and aptitude is simply an ad hominem.


My "exegesis" lol youre a lout. You learned that word from me and you immediately misuse it. You are a pathetic clown. Your 'intelligence'! are you fucking kidding me?

Dude, clumsily impersonating a cultivated intellect on RIU doesn't work. Unless your desired result is to be known as an asshole. Instead take a class or maybe go back and try to finish your GED. Spend some time in a learning environment with evolved, educated folks. It's never to late to learn how to learn.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 11, 2016)

Trump odds continue to fall:

*2016 US Presidential Election - Next President of the United States*
Odds as of April 11 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -225
Donald Trump +500
Bernie Sanders +700
Ted Cruz +700
John Kaisch +1600


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> My "exegesis" lol youre a lout. You learned that word from me and you immediately misuse it. You are a pathetic clown. Your 'intelligence'! are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Dude, clumsily impersonating a cultivated intellect on RIU doesn't work. Unless your desired result is to known as an asshole. Instead take a class or maybe go back and try to finish your GED. Spend some time in a learning environment with evolved, educated folks. It's never to late to learn how to learn.


You may be correct, I could be totally retarded. But you're still just calling names.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 11, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> You may be correct, I could be totally retarded. But you're still just calling names.


FAIL
No dude, you're a very fucking slow learner.

#1 I gave advice, go to school
#2 I let you know that you improperly used a word that you learned from me.
#3 I called you a lout and a clown. Well earned


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I guess they love him in bean town!
> 
> B4L
> 
> http://wapo.st/1Xp5zEa


not necessarily boston proper, but the rural racist neckbeard off the grid areas..the @Rob Roy areas..isn't it amazing how many there are in this country?..i seriously would have never guessed..my eyes have really been opened to this.

just look at the make-up of his audience at his rallies.

i guess AA's do have a bone to pick about rampant racism.


----------



## Dcstanger (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> What about the world's longest unsecured border?
> 
> The one we have with Canada?


Canadians aren't brown and they speak english.. no worries there because it doesn't play in to our racist agenda as a nation. Anyone that supports trump is racist.. plain and simple, imo


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2016)

*TRUMP PALIN 2016!!*

*TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!!*


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> not necessarily boston proper, but the rural racist neckbeard off the grid areas..the @Rob Roy areas..isn't it amazing how many there are in this country?..i seriously would have never guessed..my eyes have really been opened to this.
> 
> just look at the make-up of his audience at his rallies.
> 
> i guess AA's do have a bone to pick about rampant racism.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ivanka and Eric Trump missed the deadline to register to vote for their dad.

Doesn't appear they've ever voted Republican before.

LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Ivanka and Eric Trump missed the deadline to register to vote for their dad.
> 
> Doesn't appear they've ever voted Republican before.
> 
> LOLOLOL!!!


I busted out loud laughing when I heard he called fox and friends to tell them about it he was better off keeping that shit to himself, even his own kids don't want to support him that's so sad.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 11, 2016)

The bastard complains about how it's not fair the delegates are not voting for him, and that Cruz is outsmarting him, welcome to politics asshole.

B4L


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> FAIL
> No dude, you're a very fucking slow learner.
> 
> #1 I gave advice, go to school
> ...


1) I didn't learn that word from you 

2) it wasn't used incorrectly.


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> 1) I didn't learn that word from you
> 
> 2) it wasn't used incorrectly.


Saying "nuh uh" doesn't make it, "not so". You used the word incorrectly. Now you need to learn to take criticism like a boss.


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 11, 2016)

see4 said:


> Saying "nuh uh" doesn't make it, "not so". You used the word incorrectly. Now you need to learn to take criticism like a boss.


Exegesis is a critical review, traditionally of writings or scripture or literature. And by critical it doesn't have to be bad. 

Since he can only form his opinions from a critical review of my writing, exegesis is not inappropriate. I'll admit to having a bit of irony. And I'll admit to using the word since he used it earlier. But it's not like I didn't know what it meant at the time.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The bastard complains about how it's not fair the delegates are not voting for him, and that Cruz is outsmarting him, welcome to politics asshole.
> 
> B4L


he's whining like a little bitch..


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 11, 2016)

No more Muslims!!


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> FAIL
> No dude, you're a very fucking slow learner.
> 
> #1 I gave advice, go to school
> ...


You know what. After thought you're correct about one thing. I called your interpretation of my writing here an exegesis... It isnt. It's an eisegesis. 

Exegesis is interpretation done in good faith. 

Oversight on my part.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> No more Muslims!!


No more Christians!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 12, 2016)

No more Mother Goose!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2016)

no more stale pretzels!


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 12, 2016)

You ran to rollie and got me put on slow poke again,....difference between you and a man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You ran to rollie and got me put on slow poke again,....difference between you and a man.


GWN told me he deletes racist posts, so i should report racist posts.

you made racist posts, and got reported for it. as the site admins want.

so you put yourself on slowdown with your own racism.

keep crying though, i fucking love it.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's funny when retarded racist people think they are making some kind of valid point.


I'm pretty sure that in his daily life, he's much more selective in how he uses certain terminology.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 12, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> You know what. After thought you're correct about one thing. I called your interpretation of my writing here an exegesis... It isnt. It's an eisegesis.
> 
> Exegesis is interpretation done in good faith.
> 
> Oversight on my part.


Bro give it a rest. I rocked your world with one word!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 12, 2016)

Just Think – 

If Trump wins the election it'll be the first time in history that a billionaire moved into public housing vacated by a black family!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> GWN told me he deletes racist posts, so i should report racist posts.
> 
> you made racist posts, and got reported for it. as the site admins want.
> 
> ...


To you everything is "racist". The joke is on you.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 12, 2016)

Dumbfuckistan:

"At the core of our national mindset is a cocktail of faith, ignorance, and philosophical relativism. We’re not taught to think; we’re trained to believe. And we believe that having the right to our beliefs renders all beliefs equally valid. Evolution and creationism are posed as two competing theories on the origin of the universe. We embrace over-simplistic solutions to complex problems. Illegal immigration? Build a wall. International terrorism? Bomb the shit out of them. Stupidity has been granted a seat at the adult table of intelligent discourse and it’s affecting our culture, our politics, and our lives."

Insightfully explains the comical imbeciles that gather at the trump clown fests and other regressive behaviors.

http://www.attn.com/stories/7274/ian-gurvitz-welcome-to-dumbfuckistan-q-and-a


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> To you everything is "racist".


not everything, just everything you say.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> GWN told me he deletes racist posts, so i should report racist posts.
> 
> you made racist posts, and got reported for it. as the site admins want.
> 
> ...



Nope, ...you did it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Nope, ...you did it.


i logged into your account and made racist comments repeatedly?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i logged into your account and made racist comments repeatedly?



Nope, you could, Admin, but you ran to rollie and hasd him. GWN didn`t PM me.


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> To you everything is "racist". The joke is on you.


You give yourself too much credit. But I do blame myself for missing the opportunity to correct you instantly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Nope, you could, Admin, but you ran to rollie and hasd him. GWN didn`t PM me.


so i am the admin, thus i reported you to myself?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so i am the admin, thus i reported you to myself?



Nope, you told rollie. I never knew you were Admin til last week orr sso when someone said it and you didn`t deny it. But I did know you st ole the sites software, you usedd it on me a while back.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 12, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> You give yourself too much credit. But I do blame myself for missing the opportunity to correct you instantly.


Huh? That was directed at Bucktooth. The wrongly used buzzword "racist" is used as a weapon by libtards at RIU. It's sooooooooo hurtful and never aimed at libtards ya know even when they make nasty racist remarks against a great black man like Dr. Ben Carson, a man of great achievements, dedication to mankind and a lot of class.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Nope, you told rollie. I never knew you were Admin til last week orr sso when someone said it and you didn`t deny it. But I did know you st ole the sites software, you usedd it on me a while back.


jesusfuck it is hilarious to watch this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Huh? That was directed at Bucktooth. The wrongly used buzzword "racist" is used as a weapon by libtards at RIU. It's sooooooooo hurtful and never aimed at libtards ya know even when they make nasty racist remarks against a great black man like Dr. Ben Carson, a man of great achievements, dedication to mankind and a lot of class.


it was real classy when he tried to bash in his mom's head with a hammer.


----------



## pnwmystery (Apr 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it was real classy when he tried to bash in his mom's head with a hammer.


If he wasn't a bible thumping Republican I'd be willing to bet $100 that Uncle Ben would be calling him a thug. 

Sure he's a great neurosurgeon but the political thought that came out of his mouth was idiotic. He should stick to medicine.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 12, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> You give yourself too much credit. But I do blame myself for missing the opportunity to correct you instantly.


Arrogant clown! Who can you correct? Dolt, you haven't even mastered basic vocabulary.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> *a great black man like Dr. Ben Carson*


LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> jesusfuck it is hilarious to watch this.



Yes, we can agree on that.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 12, 2016)

Trump is faltering as much from shitty management as political ineptitude. Prepostetous hypocrisy is a form of porn for many idiots on this thread.

Hillary Clinton
2/5
Donald Trump
6/1
Ted Cruz
10/1
Bernie Sanders
10/1
John Kasich
25/1


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Huh? That was directed at Bucktooth. The wrongly used buzzword "racist" is used as a weapon by libtards at RIU. It's sooooooooo hurtful and never aimed at libtards ya know even when they make nasty racist remarks against a great black man like Dr. Ben Carson, a man of great achievements, dedication to mankind and a lot of class.


It was directed at testicless or whatever her name is.

Fuck me... I see what you mean now. I quoted you instead of him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> It was directed at testicless or whatever her name is.
> 
> Fuck me... I see what you mean now. I quoted you instead of him.


you right wingers just aren't that bright. which is why you are right wingers.

you are also the sock puppet of a white supremacist.

that makes it even worse.


----------



## ThickStemz (Apr 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you right wingers just aren't that bright. which is why you are right wingers.
> 
> you are also the sock puppet of a white supremacist.
> 
> that makes it even worse.


You have a major crush on both of us. 

I'm a human and I fuck up from time to time. No problem admitting that. Especially when I did that on my phone earlier. Shit happens.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 13, 2016)

*lost in a realm*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2016)

funguy87 said:


> I feel angry when I see south/central Americans in Lowe's who don't speak English and are driving nicer vehicles then me


lolololol


----------



## FauxRoux (Apr 15, 2016)

I figured I would bring us together for something we could all enjoy.

Some of us for its intended message.

Some of us because the kid is brown and admittedly _does _kind of look like hes about to blow something up.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Trump is faltering as much from shitty management as political ineptitude. Prepostetous hypocrisy is a form of porn for many idiots on this thread.
> 
> Hillary Clinton
> 2/5
> ...


I see an opportunity to make some money if Trump can make the 1237 in California. I am going to empty my bit coin account before California if I think it puts Trump over the top. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 16, 2016)

Where are the Klan Hat people? All I see is stupid college kids. Enjoy.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Trump is faltering as much from shitty management as political ineptitude. Prepostetous hypocrisy is a form of porn for many idiots on this thread.
> 
> Hillary Clinton
> 2/5
> ...


Yup his shitty management in politics is the reason why he is letting an asshole like Cruz outmaneuver his ass and I thought the dumpster had great management skills? This is who dumb ass folks want to be their leader? No wonder he had 4 bankruptcies he's incompetent, how the hell is he just now figuring out he needs professional people leading his campaign.

B4L


----------



## FauxRoux (Apr 16, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yup his shitty management in politics is the reason why he is letting an asshole like Cruz outmaneuver his ass and I thought the dumpster had great management skills? This is who dumb ass folks want to be their leader? No wonder he had 4 bankruptcies he's incompetent, how the hell is he just now figuring out he needs professional people leading his campaign.
> 
> B4L


I don't ask why he didn't get professional help, I'm just thankful.


----------



## kenobi (Apr 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 a wall won't stop the more than 50% of illegals that got here with a visa
> 
> 2 show me a 20 foot wall and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder
> 
> 3 it would be cheaper to fix the immigration system


boom! boom! BOOM! thats whats up. hell yes, crapped myself with the 21 foot ladder bit, classic.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

kenobi said:


> boom! boom! BOOM! thats whats up. hell yes, crapped myself with the 21 foot ladder bit, classic.



Then you`ll eat shit when you see the wall,...Have a look at the wall and bring your ladder.


----------



## FauxRoux (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Then you`ll eat shit when you see the wall,...Have a look at the wall and bring your ladder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658577


No offense, but I'm glad you will never have any real authority


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Then you`ll eat shit when you see the wall,...Have a look at the wall and bring your ladder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658577


if i pay for you travel expenses, since you ar too poor to afford them, will you go stand on the us mexico border with a gun, mr tough guy?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if i pay for you travel expenses, since you ar too poor to afford them, will you go stand on the us mexico border with a gun, mr tough guy?



Shut up, I can hole a quarter with a howitzer......


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> No offense, but I'm glad you will never have any real authority



So are the Mexicans......se.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Shut up, I can hole a quarter with a howitzer......


you're a racist bible thumping pussy.

all talk.

massive vagina.


----------



## FauxRoux (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Shut up, I can hole a quarter with a howitzer......


I don't think he was insinuating you couldn't shoot. I believe he was saying he thinks you have probably never seen combat and didn't have the balls to do more then run your mouth online.

At least that was my take from what he said.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Ya, That`s the buck I know. I`m twice his age and will lay twice the beat down on him. His check bounced.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

He`ll run to rollie soon,.... again.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a racist bible thumping pussy.
> 
> all talk.
> 
> massive vagina.


 Can I have your mom ? She`s hot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Ya, That`s the buck I know. I`m twice his age and will lay twice the beat down on him. His check bounced.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>



That`s pretty much what I`ll do to ya.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s pretty much what I`ll do to ya.


you're pathetic.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're pathetic.



Did you catch me pick up your teeth ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2016)

pathetic.


----------



## FauxRoux (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Did you catch me pick up your teeth ?


Are you really posturing online, man?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Are you really posturing online, man?



No. Fucking with buck is fun. He seldom returns the favor.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

FauxRoux said:


> Are you really posturing online, man?





OddBall1st said:


> No. Fucking with buck is fun. He seldom returns the favor.


It's all about the troll..you're only as good as the last rage you caused.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Shut up, I can hole a quarter with a howitzer......


Bro your micro jawn ??? You named it howitzer? lol.By a qusrter you mean ole bessie's goat blossom?


----------



## kenobi (Apr 18, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Then you`ll eat shit when you see the wall,...Have a look at the wall and bring your ladder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658577


That's the wall??? I thought it was your mom?


----------



## kenobi (Apr 18, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Ya, That`s the buck I know. I`m twice his age and will lay twice the beat down on him. His check bounced.


Old


----------



## kenobi (Apr 18, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Did you catch me pick up your teeth ?


Gay... come up with your own jokes bro, you know you heard me say that to your mom last night after I was done blasting that throat lol.... #wherestrumpnowboi


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2016)

"That's exactly what I love about what trump is doing to the internet.

We (white dudes ~20 years old) have been disenfranchised, disregarded, and turned into effectively a minority in the eyes of the world. But that's not what we are, we're the majority.

We've been hit with "Too young to X, to old to Y," the liberal media, the fucking Ghetto-centric popular culture that fetishizes crime and delinquency. A culture of literal burn outs and drop outs.

And then we get this figure, a businessman, a good old fashioned Capitalist, one who's made his way just like we want to. We've been getting cucked all our lives, and now we have a light in the darkness to turn it around

We're The Silent Majority, and we damn well stand with with Trump."

https://np.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4eyc5j/rshitredditsays_is_putting_up_direct_links_to_our/d24pfl8


----------



## kenobi (Apr 18, 2016)

Lol


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 18, 2016)

kenobi said:


> That's the wall??? I thought it was your mom?



You are.........


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 18, 2016)

kenobi said:


> Old



In love.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 18, 2016)

kenobi said:


> Gay... come up with your own jokes bro, you know you heard me say that to your mom last night after I was done blasting that throat lol.... #wherestrumpnowboi



With me.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 19, 2016)

YEEE HAWWW!!! TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 19, 2016)

NY'ers flipped Cruz the bird!

B4L


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> YEEE HAWWW!!! TRUMP!


I WOULD LOVE to have that trump song on a CD and crank it up laud as I could and drive through town where I live.I could have a blast with that..vote trump this will be this dem, first time ever voteing for a rep, for the white house if he gets to run..That bitch running should be in prison for the lifes she took.And for the reason she sold out the American people...ky jmo...oboma the muslum is destroying America every day the best he can.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 20, 2016)

Trump couldn't win Manhattan his own hometown borough, Kasich took that. When folks who know you best won't vote for you that's saying something and these are Republican voters, in the same neighborhood around Trump towers voted against him at almost 2:1.

B4L


----------



## PapaBill66 (Apr 20, 2016)

I was going for Trump but found out Bernie is the most supportive for legalizing marijuana hell check Tommy Chong even he supports Bernie now lol


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 20, 2016)

PapaBill66 said:


> I was going for Trump but found out Bernie is the most supportive for legalizing marijuana hell check Tommy Chong even he supports Bernie now lol



Hypocrite Bernie would give his slaves some weed, while still forcing them to pick cotton for the F-35 program he champions in Vermont while claiming to be against "the military industrial complex" . 

Tommy Chong is a nice man but he believes in two opposing things at once, which is a kind way of saying he's confused.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 20, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Trump couldn't win Manhattan his own hometown borough, Kasich took that. When folks who know you best won't vote for you that's saying something and these are Republican voters, in the same neighborhood around Trump towers voted against him at almost 2:1.
> 
> B4L


They must be jealous looking at the tower everyday. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 20, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Trump couldn't win Manhattan his own hometown borough, Kasich took that. When folks who know you best won't vote for you that's saying something and these are Republican voters, in the same neighborhood around Trump towers* voted against him at almost 2:1.*
> 
> B4L


Where did you find the 2 to 1 in manhattan ? I could find a difference of 3% which is 800+ votes more for Kasich than Trump in manhattan. So I couldn't find what you are posting to be true. Link please. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2016)

ky man said:


> I WOULD LOVE to have that trump song on a CD...oboma the muslum is destroying America every day the best he can.


semi-illiterate racists for trump!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Bernie would give his slaves some weed


you are a slave. we've already established that you are a slave who is being raped. you are not free. and i am raping and enslaving you.

how does that make you feel?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Where did you find the 2 to 1 in manhattan ? I could find a difference of 3% which is 800+ votes more for Kasich than Trump in manhattan. So I couldn't find what you are posting to be true. Link please. TRUMP!


When I made that statement he had been loosing big time in his own district (12th) he did bounce back but still lost to a fucking nobody!!

B4L

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/elections/2016/by_cd/NY_GOP_0419_VD.html?SITE=AP&SECTION=POLITICS


----------



## testiclees (Apr 20, 2016)

ky man said:


> I WOULD LOVE to have that trump song on a CD and crank it up laud as I could and drive through town where I live.I could have a blast with that..vote trump this will be this dem, first time ever voteing for a rep, for the white house if he gets to run..That bitch running should be in prison for the lifes she took.And for the reason she sold out the American people...ky jmo...oboma the muslum is destroying America every day the best he can.


You reek of feces.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 20, 2016)

Trump, a loser, after last nights primary remains a projected loser.

Clinton
1/3
Donald Trump
9/2
Ted Cruz
12/1
John Kasich
33/1
Bernie Sanders
33/1


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 20, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> When I made that statement he had been loosing big time in his own district (12th) he did bounce back but still lost to a fucking nobody!!
> 
> B4L
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/elections/2016/by_cd/NY_GOP_0419_VD.html?SITE=AP&SECTION=POLITICS


You call 91 to 4 losing to a nobody? What do you call winning? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 20, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Trump, a loser, after last nights primary remains a projected loser.
> 
> Clinton
> 1/3
> ...


That looks like a money maker. Like i said earlier I am going to take that bet right before California. I will put all four of my bit coin on TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 20, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> When I made that statement he had been loosing big time in his own district (12th) he did bounce back but still lost to a fucking nobody!!
> 
> B4L
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/elections/2016/by_cd/NY_GOP_0419_VD.html?SITE=AP&SECTION=POLITICS


I looked at your link and there was a difference of 70 votes with 100% in. 44% to 44% I would demand a recount being that close. TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You call 91 to 4 losing to a nobody? What do you call winning? TRUMP!


I know you're a bit s-l-o-w so I'll put it into 3rd grade words for you, he lost to Kasich in his own hood. (I'm sorry I couldn't use smaller words.

I was not talking about the delegates the dumpster won (if that's what you meant) and even that's wrong. 

I did say all along he would win here but I never imagined he would lose in Most of Manhattan, that's saying something.

B4L

https://www.google.com/search?q=how+many+delegates+did+trump+win+in+the+ny+primary+last+night&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#eob=m.059rby/R/2/short/m.059rby/


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 20, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I know you're a bit s-l-o-w so I'll put it into 3rd grade words for you, he lost to Kasich in his own hood. (I'm sorry I couldn't use smaller words.
> 
> I was not talking about the delegates the dumpster won (if that's what you meant) and even that's wrong.
> 
> ...


Trump crushed NY so 70 votes is no big deal really. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Apr 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump crushed NY so 70 votes is no big deal really. TRUMP!


bro you better get with the Urologist it's nearly time to say BYE BYE to trump boners


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump crushed NY so 70 votes is no big deal really. TRUMP!


Kasich _crushed _Ohio!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump crushed NY


every candidate has won his home state. 

but donald trump lost in his own neighborhood.


----------



## Po boy (Apr 20, 2016)

PapaBill66 said:


> I was going for Trump but found out Bernie is the most supportive for legalizing marijuana hell check Tommy Chong even he supports Bernie now lol


same thing happened to me!


----------



## PapaBill66 (Apr 21, 2016)

Well after hillbilly hillary said we have too many guns in the U.S. I hope she doesnt make it.
I can see her as president removing all of our guns then their will nobody to defend the country


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 21, 2016)

PapaBill66 said:


> Well after hillbilly hillary said we have too many guns in the U.S. I hope she doesnt make it.
> I can see her as president removing all of our guns then their will nobody to defend the country


Riiight! Just like Obama did.

B4L


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a slave. we've already established that you are a slave who is being raped. you are not free. and i am raping and enslaving you.
> 
> how does that make you feel?


Oh, I thought I felt a little something.

Is it in yet?


----------



## FauxRoux (Apr 21, 2016)

PapaBill66 said:


> Well after hillbilly hillary said we have too many guns in the U.S. I hope she doesnt make it.
> I can see her as president removing all of our guns then their will nobody to defend the country


Yet another patriot ready to bring a gun to a drone fight


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2016)

PapaBill66 said:


> I can see her as president removing all of our guns then their will nobody to defend the country


delusional, or suffering from mental retardation.

no reasonable view of reality.

0/10 stars, would not recommend to friends or family.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2016)

PapaBill66 said:


> Well after hillbilly hillary said we have too many guns in the U.S. I hope she doesnt make it.
> I can see her as president removing all of our guns then *their* will nobody to defend the country


*there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2016)

i love to see someone throw a pie at ted 
and say Pie ing Ted! Pie ing Ted!!
are there any Cruz supporters on RIU?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2016)

is any one else embarrassed to admit that they are voting for any of these moronic candidates?
is this really what has become of the world, having these assholes to choose from. jeez


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 21, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i love to see someone throw a pie at ted
> and say Pie ing Ted! Pie ing Ted!!
> are there any Cruz supporters on RIU?


Can't stand the prick, he reminds me of my in High School teacher who everyone hated and had that same punchable chin Mr. Wright.

B4L


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2016)

Trump says women should be punished for having abortions;






People hate him, then he says he supports exceptions for abortions;







And here he is supporting raising taxes on the rich


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 23, 2016)

*TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!*


I thought you were a conservative?

Trump supports abortion and wants to tax the rich more, so I guess now you support those positions too. Sad it took a dipshit like Trump for you to finally see the light of how stupid your previously held beliefs were


----------



## 757growin (Apr 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!*


Hilary too. Woohoo.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!*



Let's see if the dumpster has the nomination locked up by convention time in Cleveland. Hillary has a much better chance of winning the nomination by the convention in Philly than Trump does, his own party wants to snatch it away, when are you ever going to learn the GOP eats their own. 

But don't worry I got your back I want the dumpster to win, I'll fight right along side of you if they try stealing the nomination away from him.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hilary too. Woohoo.


You should start a Hillary thread so you can toot that horn. TRUMP!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You should start a Hillary thread so you can toot that horn. TRUMP!


She is just a better choice of two unlikable people.  Plus it more fun to do here. Hilary's crushing it!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 23, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Let's see if the dumpster has the nomination locked up by convention time in Cleveland. Hillary has a much better chance of winning the nomination by the convention in Philly than Trump does, his own party wants to snatch it away, when are you ever going to learn the GOP eats their own.
> 
> But don't worry I got your back I want the dumpster to win, I'll fight right along side of you if they try stealing the nomination away from him.
> 
> B4L


COOL, here have a hit on this. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> She is just a better choice of two unlikable people. Plus it more fun to do here. Hilary's crushing it!


I think she needs to be drug tested. That bitch is fucked up. TRUMP!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think she needs to be drug tested. That bitch is fucked up. TRUMP!


Who cares if she uses drugs? Typical Republican trying to control peoples bodies and what goes into them.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> Who cares if she uses drugs? Typical Republican trying to control peoples bodies and what goes into them.


I care if she is fucked up on dope. If she wasn't trying to run the country I wouldn't give a fuck. Its that simple. TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think she needs to be drug tested. That bitch is fucked up. TRUMP!


I know she has all kinds of issues she's just the better choice over any of the Republican field and if she were to topple, I would be standing with Sanders.

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!*


 

*YOUR PENIS IS TINY!*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3664481
> 
> *YOUR PENIS IS TINY!*


If only they had paid mind to the polls back in '08, especially Nate Silvers' poll, we would've be spared the on air melt down by Karl Rove...although I really enjoyed it.

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> If only they had paid mind to the polls back in '08, especially Nate Silvers' poll, we would've be spared the on air melt down by Karl Rove...although I really enjoyed it.
> 
> B4L


a few members parroted that "skewed polls" shit so badly that they left for months after election night. others insisted still that they were not wrong.

interesting case study in delusion.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 24, 2016)

*TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!*


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 24, 2016)

Where did all of the Clinton Klan hat people go?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 24, 2016)

Zimmerman looks good with pigtails.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 24, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Zimmerman looks good with pigtails.


No wonder why you get pissed at me,....You`re Gay. I had no idea.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You`re Gay.


projection.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 24, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No wonder why you get pissed at me,....You`re Gay. I had no idea.


"give him another 30 days to think about it, or am I just being obtuse?"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Apr 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I care if she is fucked up on dope. If she wasn't trying to run the country I wouldn't give a fuck. Its that simple. TRUMP!


So drunks running the country are ok?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 24, 2016)

rollitup said:


> "give him another 30 days to think about it, or am I just being obtuse?"


Whether I`m here or not, the signs remain the same. If a idiot eventually figures it out, everyone else has.

Why do you let buck use the Force on me ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 24, 2016)

I`ll go wave at some cars and let buck heal.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 24, 2016)

Hillary loves the Klan. What a scummy bitch.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 24, 2016)

757growin said:


> So drunks running the country are ok?


Most people can't stand a drunk either. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 24, 2016)

The TRUMP TRAIN! chuga chuga toot toot! TRUMP!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


OMFG that was so fucking funny. my face muscles hurt from laughing so hard.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 25, 2016)

rollitup said:


> "give him another 30 days to think about it, or am I just being obtuse?"


Must be a 'Shawshank Redemption' fan, so am I. Great ass movie! My favorite line is 'Loooord, he just upped and vanished like a fart in the wind'. 

B4L


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 25, 2016)

What has this world come to...if he's the new president..RIP parts of the world..


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 25, 2016)

ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!

https://sli.mg/YTkOKH


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2016)

whats clean coal? trump said he would bring back coal, but clean coal.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats clean coal? trump said he would bring back coal, but clean coal.


Oxymoron! Pixie dust, fairytale bs!

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 25, 2016)

TRUMP IS GOING TO CRUSH HILLARY!

That bitch is going to have a stroke by the time TRUMP! is done with her. LOL TRUMP!

April 25, 2016, 01:09 pm
*Clinton leads Trump by just 3 points in new poll*



By Rebecca Savransky 


 2786





Getty Images


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP IS GOING TO CRUSH HILLARY!


wait for it.



nitro harley said:


> *Clinton leads Trump*


and there it is.


----------



## see4 (Apr 25, 2016)

lol, nitro... you are one silly character.


----------



## see4 (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh, and did I mention nitro, that your tiny penis is still very tiny?



Maybe you should jump on the Kasich train.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> Oh, and did I mention nitro, that your tiny penis is still very tiny?
> 
> View attachment 3666065
> 
> Maybe you should jump on the Kasich train.


I will stick with TRUMP! Trump only has to pick up 4% to flip things around, and then its all down hill for Hillary. She's going down where billy likes it. TRUMP!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Apr 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I will stick with TRUMP! Trump only has to pick up 4% to flip things around, and then its all down hill for Hillary. She's going down where billy likes it. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump only has to pick up 4% to flip things around



he'd still lose by almost 5 points you retard.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2016)

did anyone see a photograph of Kasich eating a huge pancake ? I think Trumps LIEing like lieing TED about that one. I looked and saw NO pancake picture.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 25, 2016)

No but I saw him eating eggs and talking with his mouth full.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> No but I saw him eating eggs and talking with his mouth full.......


LOL! HOW DISCUSTING!!! I definitely DO NOT want a president like THAT!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2016)

hahaha, by the way I LOVE your curly for president avatar.


----------



## see4 (Apr 25, 2016)

*disgusting


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 26, 2016)

He may be the best pick this time around.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2016)

yes I agree DISGUSTING~!
i dont know if i would be happy being a Kasich or Cruz supporter anymore with them pulling their new chananagans about selective state running.... Like what if you wanted to vote for one of em, or you are a volunteer in a state that they now say they aint running it. Thats messed up. Disappointing for them. It does make them now look pretty pathetic and desperate.


----------



## see4 (Apr 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes I agree DISGUSTING~!
> i dont know if i would be happy being a Kasich or Cruz supporter anymore with them pulling their new chananagans about selective state running.... Like what if you wanted to vote for one of em, or you are a volunteer in a state that they now say they aint running it. Thats messed up. Disappointing for them. It does make them now look pretty pathetic and desperate.


If you don't mind me asking, what's your first language? Obviously it's not English. (_Not trying to be rude_)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2016)

my first launguage is alien.
i dont know man, i just cant get excited about any of the candidates.
like when i heard Hillary will fill half her cabinet with women. I felt like i should have gotten all EX
CITED and cheer. but i just couldnt. 
then i got real depressed thinkin about all the candidates and i said out loud, 
" the future looks really FUCKED-UP!"
but i remain positive in the face of adversity. Its a beautiful time of year.. Everythings so green and flowers are blooming and the furry trees got leaves.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my first launguage is alien.
> i dont know man, i just cant get excited about any of the candidates.
> like when i heard Hillary will fill half her cabinet with women. I felt like i should have gotten all EX
> CITED and cheer. but i just couldnt.
> ...


Maybe she could choose the best people for the job rather than playing politics...

(truth be told, she pays women a lot less than men so she is probably trying to save $$ on the cabinet budget!!)


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, by the way I LOVE your curly for president avatar.


And I stopped by this thread just to check out @Dr.Amber Trichome 

It's not everyday members venture into the crypt.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And I stopped by this thread just to check out @Dr.Amber Trichome
> i feel the BURN


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> He may be the best pick this time around.......


especially among racist retards who abuse ellipses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Maybe she could choose the best people for the job rather than playing politics...
> 
> (truth be told, she pays women a lot less than men so she is probably trying to save $$ on the cabinet budget!!)


you're getting confused, retard. that fox news talking point is being used against obama.

i mean, i guess you can recycle it despite it not being true. you never do let facts get in the way of your stupidity.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 26, 2016)

TRUMP GRAND SLAM PLUS ONE! 

Time to load up a bowl, or heat up the vaporizer and enjoy 20minutes of goodness. RIP


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> He may be the best pick this time around.......


Better than Hillary Clinton for sure bitch is bought and paid for.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Better than Hillary Clinton for sure bitch is bought and paid for.


good misogyny.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> good misogyny.


Hillary Clinton is a bitch she's a big fat bitch a stupid bitch the biggest bitch in the whole wide world a bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch BITCH!!  

I would have done the whole song if I could remember the words.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Hillary Clinton is a bitch she's a big fat bitch a stupid bitch the biggest bitch in the whole wide world a bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch BITCH!!
> 
> I would have done the whole song if I could remember the words.


kinda sounds like you're the real bitch here.

after all, doesn't she make more money than you? live in a nicer house? eat better food than you?

yep, you're the bitch i guess.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## SSHZ (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm a Trumpster, you're a Trumpster, everyone will be a Trumpster (soon enough)......


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> kinda sounds like you're the real bitch here.
> 
> after all, doesn't she make more money than you? live in a nicer house? eat better food than you?
> 
> yep, you're the bitch i guess.


Bill's the one making all the money in the dirty deals dumb dumb. That bitch is still with Bill for 2 reasons money and name recognition.

I highly doubt she eats better food I've eaten rich folk food but Bill is her wealth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Bill's the one making all the money in the dirty deals dumb dumb. That bitch is still with Bill for 2 reasons money and name recognition.
> 
> I highly doubt she eats better food I've eaten rich folk food but Bill is her wealth.


then why are trump retards like you complaining and whining like little bitches about how much she gets paid for speeches?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 27, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> I'm a Trumpster, you're a Trumpster, everyone will be a Trumpster (soon enough)......


I want to sleep with you.. No, I don't mean have sex. I mean sleep. Together. Under a blanket. In your bed.
While you are laying on my arm with my other hand on your chest. With the window cracked, so it's chilly and we 
have to cuddle closer. No talking, just the muffled cries that you slowly let seep away from your blood gurgling mouth
as I slit your throat and sacrifice your worthless life to the dark overlord.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 27, 2016)

Can my wife come play too? She likes to watch!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then why are trump retards like you complaining and whining like little bitches about how much she gets paid for speeches?


I don't recall mentioning a damn thing about Shillary's over priced shit talk. You must be retarded or your dick don't work.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 27, 2016)

TRUMP WILL CRUSH HILLARY!

Very powerful Trump speech. enjoy!

http://rsbn.tv/watch-live-donald-trump-speaks-on-foreign-policy-at-the-mayflower-hotel-dc/


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 27, 2016)

*TRUMP WILL FIX THIS SHIT! TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 27, 2016)

*TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!*






Donald Trump speaks to supporters and the media at Trump Towers at the of the primary elections on April 26 in New York, New York. | Getty
*Trump passes Romney’s popular vote total, likely to break GOP record*
By KYLE CHENEY

| 04/26/16 11:42 PM EDT

| Updated 04/27/16 12:06 AM EDT
With his five blowout wins Tuesday night, Donald Trump has passed Mitt Romney’s popular vote total from four years ago and is on a trajectory that could land him more Republican votes than any presidential candidate in modern history – by a lot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 27, 2016)

awesome news Harley cause we all know how it worked out for Mittens. oh wait, he got crushed didn't he? oops.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 27, 2016)

I can't wait for Trump to kick the living shit out of corrupt Hillary. The list of dirt on her is endless and its gonna be brilliant tv daily until Nov.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 27, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> I can't wait for Trump to kick the living shit out of corrupt Hillary. The list of dirt on her is endless and its gonna be brilliant tv daily until Nov.


nice lookin pic bud! i see why you are a trump supporter


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 27, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> awesome news Harley cause we all know how it worked out for Mittens. oh wait, he got crushed didn't he? oops.


Its interesting news for sure. I am getting ready to make the vegas bet before the odds change. The only thing that will save Hillary now is if the FBI takes her down softly, or if she has a mini stroke after the first debate with TRUMP! LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> nice lookin pic bud! i see why you are a trump supporter





kaka420 said:


> hey toolbag, that isn't me, that is hank. You must be one of those Col. Sanders supporters, you know those ignorant fucks that ignore his Federal Reserve connections. Eat shit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 27, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> hey toolbag, that isn't me, that is hank. You must be one of those Col. Sanders supporters, you know those ignorant fucks that ignore his Federal Reserve connections. Eat shit.


don't be so sensitive sweetie. i've listened to Stern since his WNNNNNNNNBC days in the early 80's. RIP hank the angry drunken dwarf. dude was the best musical trivia person ever. 

back on point, drumpf is gonna be embarrassed by his longtime friend hillary. gonna be hillaryous!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 27, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> don't be so sensitive sweetie. i've listened to Stern since his WNNNNNNNNBC days in the early 80's. RIP hank the angry drunken dwarf. dude was the best musical trivia person ever.
> 
> back on point, drumpf is gonna be embarrassed by his longtime friend hillary. gonna be hillaryous!


I believe most people quit laughing awhile back, back around the time when Van Jones said that the clown show was over. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I believe most people quit laughing awhile back, back around the time when Van Jones said that the clown show was over. TRUMP!


I'm still laughing. Republicans are truly showing what dumbfucks they are. Got to love the uneducated.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Got to love the uneducated


don't forget the low income too!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Hillary Clinton is a bitch she's a big fat bitch a stupid bitch the biggest bitch in the whole wide world a bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch BITCH!!
> 
> I would have done the whole song if I could remember the words.


She's a Bitch to all the boys and girls.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *I'm still laughing. *Republicans are truly showing what dumbfucks they are. Got to love the uneducated.


Sure you are. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Shillary


that's original. did you think of it yourself?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> You must be one of those ignorant fucks that ignore his Federal Reserve connections. Eat shit.


don't forget the jews. the jews control the money, media, banks, gold and more. it's a conspiracy, dude.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She's a Bitch


a bitch is still better than a republican.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a bitch is still better than a republican.


Not when that ugly bitch is a cunt hair away from republican not to mention racist.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't forget the jews. the jews control the money, media, banks, gold and more. it's a conspiracy, dude.


The Vatican can buy and sell them Jew bankers...

But they do always have Jew gold.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't forget the jews. the jews control the money, media, banks, gold and more. it's a conspiracy, dude.


and the Jews also cornered the market on foreskins too. lol. and they are shapeshifters as well so they got that going for them.


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 28, 2016)

donald trump used to be about 40 to 50 points behind when matched against hillary in the polls

now he is a serious threat to her waltzing into the white house

of all the states that have voted so far, 24 million have turned out for republicans, yet only 20 million democrats have bothered to participate in the primaries

versus the 16 candidates running for republican nomination, donald trump has received 11 million votes

versus the 4 candidates running for the democratic nomination, hillary has received 12 million votes

at first glance hillary has a million more votes, yet trump was running against 4 times as many people!

we are seeing a HUGE shift in america right now folks. hold onto your butts


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't forget the jews. the jews control the money, media, banks, gold and more. it's a conspiracy, dude.


you do realize trumps daughter is jewish right? antisemitism is ok as long as its against someone you don't like eh?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2016)

The Republicans are so stupid! They keep shooting themselves in the foot with the people they have representing them. Like Carly for TED! Did you see her singing that stupid fuckin lulla bye song about playing in the bus with the Cruz girls.., WHAT A WACKO! no wonder her kid OD'd on drugs. I would too if i were her kid. And Trump having that crazy moddafuckking Coach. Bobby Knight, in Indiana come out to introduce him and tells some stupid Jesus story.
Just when you think they might be gaining ground they shoot themselves in the foot.
They are the goofiest out of touch people. Its embarrassing.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The Republicans are so stupid! They keep shooting themselves in the foot with the people they have representing them. Like Carly for TED! Did you see her singing that stupid fuckin lulla bye song about playing in the bus with the Cruz girls.., WHAT A WACKO! no wonder her kid OD'd on drugs. I would too if i were her kid. And Trump having that crazy moddafuckking Coach. Bobby Knight, in Indiana come out to introduce him and tells some stupid Jesus story.
> Just when you think they might be gaining ground they shoot themselves in the foot.
> They are the goofiest out of touch people. Its embarrassing.


Democrap's are stupid as fuck too.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Democrap's are stupid as fuck too.



Oh, this is good! From your posts I've gathered that you are 20-something, uneducated, and use spelling that a 4th grader would know is wrong, and you say someone else is stupid!

I'm telling you, ya just can't make this shit up!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Oh, this is good! From your posts I've gathered that you are 20-something, uneducated, and use spelling that a 4th grader would know is wrong, and you say someone else is stupid!
> 
> I'm telling you, ya just can't make this shit up!


I'm actually going to be 30 in a few months never claimed to be the smartest but I gots mys GED (Good Enough Diploma)  I did get kicked out of school at 15 years old cause I was one bad mother fucker pretty much until my daughter was born.

Still don't change the fact Democrats and Republicans are pretty fucking stupid ain't nothing going to change with two party's that are pretty much the same.


----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'm actually going to be 30 in a few months never claimed to be the smartest but I gots mys GED (Good Enough Diploma)  I did get kicked out of school at 15 years old cause I was one bad mother fucker pretty much until my daughter was born.
> 
> Still don't change the fact Democrats and Republicans are pretty fucking stupid ain't nothing going to change with two party's that are pretty much the same.


So you are for Bernie Sanders I take it?


----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

The right, over and over states how Hillary is such a bitch and that is why they hate her. But encourage their herder to continue to act like a complete asshat, because they find it refreshing.

Totally makes sense. Completely falls in line with their way of thinking. Mildly retarded hypocrites 4 life!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> So you are for Bernie Sanders I take it?


I voted for him but don't look like he will make it and Trump looks better than Hillary.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 28, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> donald trump used to be about 40 to 50 points behind when matched against hillary in the polls
> 
> now he is a serious threat to her waltzing into the white house
> 
> ...


 Trump will crush Hillary like a little twig. Welcome to the board. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 28, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Oh, this is good! From your posts I've gathered that you are 20-something, uneducated, and use spelling that a 4th grader would know is wrong, and you say someone else is stupid!
> 
> I'm telling you, ya just can't make this shit up!


ROLLI, How the hell are you? Hope you are doing well. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 28, 2016)

*TRUMP! WILL CRUSH THIS BITCH! LIKE A LITTLE TWIG!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> that ugly bitch


nice misogyny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> you do realize trumps daughter is jewish right? antisemitism is ok as long as its against someone you don't like eh?


doesn't trump want to bang his own daughter?

*"Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are little short guys that wear yarmulkes every day." - donald trump*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Democrap's are stupid as fuck too.


there is no need for an apostrophe anywhere in that sentence.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there is no need for an apostrophe anywhere in that sentence.


Capitalization brah.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump will crush Hillary like a little twig. Welcome to the board. TRUMP!


your family made the right decision to put you in a home. you are mildly retarded, delusional, and severely senile. you need the constant supervision that those homes offer.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 28, 2016)

I can't believe buck keeps using all these hurt words.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your family made the right decision to put you in a home. you are mildly retarded, delusional, and severely senile. you need the constant supervision that those homes offer.
> 
> View attachment 3668399


Hey, poopy pants. Savor the moments because when Trump starts on that bitch she is going nowhere but down. Right where Billy likes her to be. TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, poopy pants. Savor the moments because when Trump starts on that bitch she is going nowhere but down. Right where Billy likes her to be. TRUMP!


I was just going through your post history. You have just under 2000 posts since the beginning of January, and practically every single one of them is you sucking on Donald Trumps tiny wrinkled dick. How does it feel to be so completely and utterly retarded? Beyond retarded. So far beyond retarded that it would take the light from retarded several thousand years just to catch up to your retarded ass.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 28, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I was just going through your post history. You have just under 2000 posts since the beginning of January, and practically every single one of them is you sucking on Donald Trumps tiny wrinkled dick. How does it feel to be so completely and utterly retarded? Beyond retarded. So far beyond retarded that it would take the light from retarded several thousand years just to catch up to your retarded ass.


Oooooh jumping in because people were talking against buck. lmao ol white knight. Again why do you use retarded as an insult they can't help it they were born that way!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Oooooh jumping in because people were talking against buck. lmao ol white knight. Again why do you use retarded as an insult they can't help it they were born that way!


so you agree that nitro is retarded.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I voted for him but don't look like he will make it and Trump looks better than Hillary.


You voted for Bernie, and because he may not get the Democratic nomination, you choose to vote for Trump, simply because you like him better than Hillary? For what reasons do you like Trump more than Hillary? What political basis do you have for liking The Donald?

Hillary lies. So does Trump.
Hillary is for the big dollar establishment. So is Trump.
Hillary is a bitch. Trump is too. And it's been said he is the son of a KKK sympathizer.
Hillary has a far reaching background in foreign affairs and politics. Trump has a far reaching background in scamming people out of money and going bankrupt.

I totally see why you like Trump.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there is no need for an apostrophe anywhere in that sentence.


There is need for capitalization there young grammar Nazi. 

Don't you got some race baiting to do with that broken dick of yours?


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 28, 2016)

I bet putin and the chinese will totes respect a woman.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> You voted for Bernie, and because he may not get the Democratic nomination, you choose to vote for Trump, simply because you like him better than Hillary? For what reasons do you like Trump more than Hillary? What political basis do you have for liking The Donald?
> 
> Hillary lies. So does Trump.
> Hillary is for the big dollar establishment. So is Trump.
> ...


Hillary Clinton is currupt, full of shit, bought and paid for, works for the rich, toughest on guns. Not to mention Bill.


----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Hillary Clinton is currupt, full of shit, bought and paid for, works for the rich, toughest on guns. Not to mention Bill.


*corrupt

How is Hillary corrupt?

How is she full of shit? And how is that any different than Trump's bullshit?

And as we've already established, she lies, she is paid for and works for the rich. How is that any different than The Donald?

Yes, we agree, she is very tough on guns. And that specific reason alone is why I won't vote for her. But that does not mean then I would vote for The Donald. That would be silly and immature.

Bill has nothing to do with this.

Please try to focus, I know it's hard, but I know you can do it.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> *corrupt
> 
> How is Hillary corrupt?
> 
> How is she full of shit? And how is that any different than Trump's bullshit?


I never heard trump lie about americans getting killed in benghazi. I never heard about trump working under someone who wanted to bring back segregation.


----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> I bet putin and the chinese will totes respect a woman.


As opposed to a clown faced orangutan? Don't be silly. And by "Chinese" do you mean Jinping? It's hard to jump into a political discussion when you know so little about the topic. Why bother?


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't know all I know is that they have really nice bridges and trump is gonna make sure our bridges are better than theirs.


----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> I never heard trump lie about americans getting killed in benghazi. I never heard about trump working under someone who wanted to bring back segregation.


Straw man arguments. Barely worth responding to, but I will give it a shot.

Trump didn't lie about Benghazi because he was busy scamming people of their hard earned money with Trump University and several dozen commercial building projects throughout the world. He was also busy fighting constant lawsuits of which many times he either settled or lost.

Trump didn't lie about working under someone who wanted to bring back segregation because he didn't need to. Everyone knows his father was at best a KKK sympathizer and at worst an active member. After which he inherited his father's wealth. Which of course did a terrible job of managing.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> Straw man arguments. Barely worth responding to, but I will give it a shot.
> 
> Trump didn't lie about Benghazi because he was busy scamming people of their hard earned money with Trump University and several dozen commercial building projects throughout the world. He was also busy fighting constant lawsuits of which many times he either settled or lost.
> 
> Trump didn't lie about working under someone who wanted to bring back segregation because he didn't need to. Everyone knows his father was at best a KKK sympathizer and at worst an active member. After which he inherited his father's wealth. Which of course did a terrible job of managing.


Does trump have less money than he started with?


----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Does trump have less money than he started with?


No.

But he has far less money than he would if he simply put his inheritance into a simple money market fund with a conservative portfolio.

Translation: He is worse at managing money than the government. (_think treasury bonds_)


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> No.
> 
> But he has far less money than he would if he simply put his inheritance into a simple money market fund with a conservative portfolio.
> 
> Translation: He is worse at managing money than the government. (_think treasury bonds_)


Naww I Just googled "how much money does trump have" and the top article they gave me said he has slightly outperformed the sp 500. Why are you making things up?


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 28, 2016)

https://www.quora.com/Did-Donald-Trump-inherit-a-lot-of-money-and-then-increase-his-net-worth-at-an-unremarkable-rate


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> *corrupt
> 
> How is Hillary corrupt?
> 
> ...


How is she not corrupt? She was dead against same sex marriage now she acts like it was her idea. Plenty of other shit if I had the time.

Donald ain't much better being rich as fuck but he is not bought. I also would not vote for him if I didn't realize the wall is a fairy tale. He won't ban Muslims either we have this thing called a Constitution. 

Plus he honestly seems more likely to legalize marijuana certainly seems more open minded even though he talks too fucking much.

I would love to see an independent with a chance or even a new party, but between Trump and Hillary Trump sure looks better.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 28, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I was just going through your post history. You have just under 2000 posts since the beginning of January, and practically every single one of them is you sucking on Donald Trumps tiny wrinkled dick. How does it feel to be so completely and utterly retarded? Beyond retarded. So far beyond retarded that it would take the light from retarded several thousand years just to catch up to your retarded ass.


I can tell your are about to pop like a zit! LOL TRUMP!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Apr 28, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

Don't miss the action, rally starts at 7:00 pst. Maybe the Klan hat people will be paid better so it would be worth while for the protesters to wear the hat again. LOL TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-live-stream-in-costa-mesa-ca-4-28-16/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2016)

mawankia everyone wants her as the first lady. she shore is HOT!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Does trump have less money than he started with?


he'd have more money if he just let it sit in investments, rather than doing whatever he did with it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> https://www.quora.com/Did-Donald-Trump-inherit-a-lot-of-money-and-then-increase-his-net-worth-at-an-unremarkable-rate


i like your avitar crock!
who is responsible for making us so retarded? 
the democrats or republicans? the education system in American has brought us to this point. We are all so fucking stupid to put up with these asshole loser politicians and manipulting media. I oxygenate my body through deep relaxation and meditation to help ease the pain.


----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Naww I Just googled "how much money does trump have" and the top article they gave me said he has slightly outperformed the sp 500. Why are you making things up?





CrocodileStunter said:


> https://www.quora.com/Did-Donald-Trump-inherit-a-lot-of-money-and-then-increase-his-net-worth-at-an-unremarkable-rate


His claim is that he is worth 8.7 billion. Economists believe if he invested in the S&P 500 index, which is one of many, he would be worth 8.3 billion.

Based solely on Trump's claim, Trump himself is saying he is basically doing only slightly better than the S&P 500 index. But here's the thing, he hasn't released his taxes. And most economists and researchers put him at around 4.5 billion, roughly half of what he claims he is worth.

I wish I was making shit up kid, but this is reality. Your idol is a liar born from a KKK loving orangutan.

You are quoting from quora, that's like quoting from Reddit. Stop being a dipshit. Seriously.


----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i like your avitar crock!
> who is responsible for making us so retarded?
> the democrats or republicans? the education system in American has brought us to this point. We are all so fucking stupid to put up with these asshole loser politicians and manipulting media. I oxygenate my body through deep relaxation and meditation to help ease the pain.


*avatar

Hope this helps.


----------



## see4 (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> She was dead against same sex marriage now she acts like it was her idea.


That is not corruption. That is called flip-flopping. Trump does it every month.



bluntmassa1 said:


> Plenty of other shit if I had the time.


Like what? You've given one example, and that wasn't an example of corruption, please see above for more details.



bluntmassa1 said:


> Donald ain't much better being rich as fuck but he is not bought.


No, he is worse. He is loaning his own campaign his personal money. So that when the campaign is over he can write that off and take advantage of the system. And by they way, he has self financed 66% of his campaign, the remainder is from individual donors and corporate "sponsors". It just so happens Hillary is better at getting corporate "sponsors". Not saying that I agree with it, but hey, it was the Republican party and your boy Scalia who voted up Citizen's United. Now you're crying like a bitch because it's working against you.



bluntmassa1 said:


> I also would not vote for him if I didn't realize the wall is a fairy tale. He won't ban Muslims either we have this thing called a Constitution.


Based on what information do you draw a conclusion to assume he won't build the wall and won't ban all Muslims? Never mind the childish rhetoric he has contrived.



bluntmassa1 said:


> Plus he honestly seems more likely to legalize marijuana certainly seems more open minded even though he talks too fucking much.


More likely than Bernie? No. Not on your life. Why not write Bernie in as opposed to voting for Trump?



bluntmassa1 said:


> I would love to see an independent with a chance or even a new party, but between Trump and Hillary Trump sure looks better.


I agree. I think Bernie should run as an Independent.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i like your avitar crock!
> who is responsible for making us so retarded?
> the democrats or republicans? the education system in American has brought us to this point. We are all so fucking stupid to put up with these asshole loser politicians and manipulting media. I oxygenate my body through deep relaxation and meditation to help ease the pain.


If you are depending upon the government to make you smart then the failure is in your expectations.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 28, 2016)

*Libtard chaos out side trump rally. LOL TRUMP!*

*Breaking News: Costa Mesa, CA becomes Libtard hell outside Trump rally*
4/30/2016

0 Comments


Donald Trump held a rally Thursday night. Traffic came to a halt as a boisterous crowd walked in the roadway, some waving American and Mexican flags and voicing opposition to Donald Trump. "Dump the Trump," said one sign. Officers clad in riot gear from the Costa Mesa Police Department lined up across a roadway and announced to demonstrators to clear the roadway. This crowd of protesters I'm guessing is 70 percent illegal aliens, involved of course is more then likely Black Lives Matter. I will tell it to you first that Liberals in Costa Mesa tonight are getting very violent at the protest, it has gone from peaceful during the day to massively violent in the night. Multiple cop cars have been damaged along with multiple businesses in the area. Once again the Liberal movement shows us all that they are the violent ones in America, because when someone is against their agenda chaos always follows behind it. The mainstream media will spin this once again that Trump rallies get violent, when most of the violence occurs outside of the rallies by anti Trump protesters. If you are in the city of Costa Mesa or know anyone is, inform them not to go near the OC Amphitheatre, because this protest is already having the looks of becoming extremely violent. Really just wish that Liberals would wake up to the fact, that they are being played by the Democratic party for their votes. When we see destruction in Democratic ran cities across America. Dear Liberals I suggest you wake up before it's to late, because Democrats have been using you for years. Why do we never see these acts from Trump supporters at Bernie and Hillary rallies you ask? Because Trump supporters understand that they have a right to peaceful assembly no matter what we think of them. So these violent protest only occurring at Trump rallies shows us one thing, and that one thing is that the Far Left and it's supporters are the most violent people in America.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP! WILL CRUSH THIS BITCH! LIKE A LITTLE TWIG!*


Yup he's gonna do what the rest of you haters have been unable to do in the last 25+ years (crush Hillary).

How did the Benghazi hearings work out?

B4L


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> That is not corruption. That is called flip-flopping. Trump does it every month.
> 
> 
> Like what? You've given one example, and that wasn't an example of corruption, please see above for more details.
> ...


He won't build a wall because it's too expensive. If a wall was built the cartels will use drones and immigrants boats. So even if he got Mexico to pay the 2 trillion dollars it's a fail which Mexico won't do.

He can ban travel just can't ban for a religion we have this thing called freedom of religion in our Constitution along with many Muslims.


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 29, 2016)

hillary lied

ambassadors died

as hard as c4, and buck, try to dump

they can not, and will not

stump the trump


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> hillary lied
> 
> ambassadors died
> 
> ...


there once was a dude,

named coloradolivin,

too bad he isn't using,

the brain he was given. 

bam! 

it's time for a poetry slam!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yup he's gonna do what the rest of you haters have been unable to do in the last 25+ years (crush Hillary).
> 
> How did the Benghazi hearings work out?
> 
> B4L


The Benghazi hearing showed the world what kind of a liar the bitch is and the FBI has not ended the investigation so , stay tuned. Trump will crush the bitch like a twig. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

TRUMP SUPPORTER PLAYING WITH PROTESTORS. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 29, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> there once was a dude,
> 
> named coloradolivin,
> 
> ...


rocky mountain man

can't see the plan

that wages are low

because of a labor inflow

we can't stop it all

but we should build a wall


----------



## see4 (Apr 29, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> hillary lied
> 
> ambassadors died
> 
> ...


There once was this thing called statistics, to the uninformed it was thought to be made from Mystics. But alas the numbers were true, which is why all the states turned blue.

70% unfavorable rating among women voters.
73% unfavorable rating among hispanic voters.
66% unfavorable rating among black voters.
33% unfavorable rating among white male voters.

Trump will need to step up his game. Saying things like "Hillary has gotten this far because she played the woman card, and that she is a woman" won't win him votes among rational thinking people.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> There once was this thing called statistics, to the uninformed it was thought to be made from Mystics. But alas the numbers were true, which is why all the states turned blue.
> 
> 70% unfavorable rating among women voters.
> 73% unfavorable rating among hispanic voters.
> ...


If Trump stepped up his game anymore nobody would want to play anymore. They would leave their toys in the sand box and cry for their mommy's . Trump will crush that bitch like a little twig. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If Trump stepped up his game anymore nobody would want to play anymore. They would leave their toys in the sand box and cry for their mommy's . Trump will crush that bitch like a little twig. TRUMP!


First time you had someone appreciate just how dumb you are. Trump loves you.


----------



## see4 (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If Trump stepped up his game anymore nobody would want to play anymore. They would leave their toys in the sand box and cry for their mommy's . Trump will crush that bitch like a little twig. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> First time you had someone appreciate just how dumb you are. Trump loves you.


Your papers have been down graded here for years. And you think that you are a good judge of smartness. Thats funny. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3669059


I like your sig. Thanks for your support. TRUMP WILL CRUSH THAT BITCH. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your papers have been down graded here for years. And you think that you are a good judge of smartness. Thats funny. TRUMP!


Only the uneducated, bigoted, racist, misogynist, low info voter votes for trump


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 29, 2016)

I saw a report that Trump gave a talk on his foreign policy this week. Of course I didn't see Trump speak, but the report said that he used a teleprompter for the first time. So while he is reading what someone else wrote for him to say, he mispronounced the name of a well-known African country!

Oh yeah, he KNOWS all about foreigners. 

Like I said months ago, just let the idiot speak, and he will bury himself.


----------



## see4 (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I like your sig. Thanks for your support. TRUMP WILL CRUSH THAT BITCH. LOL TRUMP!


I wish you all the best sport. Nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 29, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I saw a report that Trump gave a talk on his foreign policy this week. Of course I didn't see Trump speak, but the report said that he used a teleprompter for the first time. So while he is reading what someone else wrote for him to say, he mispronounced the name of a well-known African country!
> 
> Oh yeah, he KNOWS all about foreigners.
> 
> Like I said months ago, just let the idiot speak, and he will bury himself.


I suggest you actually watch it. I will give you some insight as to just how stupid his supporters are. Lacks of any real information and loaded with contradictions


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I suggest you actually watch it. I will give you some insight as to just how stupid his supporters are. Lacks of any real information and loaded with contradictions


I don't have to watch it to know that. 

Besides, I actually have a life.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> I wish you all the best sport. Nobody takes you seriously.


Sounds like a personal problem to me. Not our fault you don't understand.

I don't like Trump but I will admit he will crush Hillary.

If there was any dumbshits, it's the supporters of Sanders and Hillary. I mean, how can you be so gullible to believe a word they say or believe that any of their policies would work?


----------



## see4 (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sounds like a personal problem to me. Not our fault you don't understand.


I wish nitro all the best and inform him that nobody takes him seriously, and you say I have a personal problem? And that I don't understand? That's not even a sound assertion. What is your premise?



Uncle Ben said:


> I don't like Trump but I will admit he will crush Hillary.


I don't like Hillary either. But current polling and statistics show that Trump will not "crush Hillary", or as nitro puts it, "crush that bitch". In fact, evidence, as of today, shows that Hillary will beat Trump. Again, you lack a sound premise to your silly assertion.



Uncle Ben said:


> If there was any dumbshits, it's the supporters of Sanders and Hillary. I mean, how can you be so gullible to believe a word they say or believe that any of their policies would work?


Well there is empirical evidence to show that Trump's proposals will fail and be detrimental to our country. There is less or even little evidence to show that Sander's or Clinton's plans will be detrimental to the United States' economic and social outcomes.

Take a nap.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> I wish you all the best sport. Nobody takes you seriously.


You should of said "your friends don't take me serious." and the feeling is mutual . TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You should of said "your friends don't take me serious." and the feeling is mutual . TRUMP!


You don't have friends nitro. You have people that sympathize with your blatant racism and misogyny, those are not friends.


----------



## Kasuti (Apr 29, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I saw a report that Trump gave a talk on his foreign policy this week. Of course I didn't see Trump speak, but the report said that he used a teleprompter for the first time. So while he is reading what someone else wrote for him to say, he mispronounced the name of a well-known African country!
> 
> Oh yeah, he KNOWS all about foreigners.
> 
> Like I said months ago, just let the idiot speak, and he will bury himself.


Have you ever heard al Sharpton try to read a teleprompter? That's some funny shit. I've never heard someone butcher simple English like al can! lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 29, 2016)

im like this reading all this ...oh man funny stuff


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I like your sig. Thanks for your support. TRUMP WILL CRUSH THAT BITCH. LOL TRUMP!


Clueless as always


Hillary Clinton
2/7
Donald Trump
10/3
Ted Cruz
20/1
Bernie Sanders
25/1
John Kasich
40/1
Paul Ryan
50/1
Joe Biden
100/1
Mitt Romney


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> You don't have friends nitro. You have people that sympathize with your blatant racism and misogyny, those are not friends.


Not that is a perfect example of a "personal problem". There isn't a true racist here and you know it, not that you have had any real life personal contact with any member here so you can accurately judge their character and REAL viewpoints. I love to bait your race baiters. You're easy.

Your catcalls are a bunch of RIU stupidity and anger issues......

Now excuse me while I finish mah fried chicken, malt liquor and watermelon slices.


----------



## schnooby (Apr 29, 2016)

Trump and Sanders both are nothing less than phenoms. People who are 60+years old are saying they have never seen populist support of candidates like we are seeing now.

so see, it really doesnt matter what haters say or what pundits and critics say and ill tell you why......because the people who ARE supporting Trump are only growing in number. His last rally 18,000 and they had to turn people away.

one thing i think most of us here can agree on is our country is and has been in trouble for a very long time.


i personally dont believe in the power of a president, i think theyre puppets. Even if a truly legit person got in who wasnt bought and paid for or owned their efforts would be hampered by the establishment who likes the status quo.

we will have pockets of conflict very soon because there are alot of increasingly disenfranchised people out there who are waking up to the sham of our so called democracy.

add to that the stoking fires of race vs race, gender wars and all of that and i think its safe to say we have alot of very entertaining television coming soon.

i honestly will not be at all surprised if the election doesnt even happen or is postponed due to outbreaks of violence. We havent even gotten to the nomination and look at how much violence is being perpetrated mostly by the antis. If trump gets the nom it will get fucking nuts.


enjoy the show.


----------



## see4 (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Not that is a perfect example of a "personal problem". There isn't a true racist here and you know it, not that you have had any real life personal contact with any member here so you can accurately judge their character and REAL viewpoints. I love to bait your race baiters. You're easy.
> 
> Your catcalls are a bunch of RIU stupidity and anger issues......
> 
> Now excuse me while I finish mah fried chicken, malt liquor and watermelon slices.


I've met several people from RIU. All nice people.

You are silly and your troll game is weak. Good luck on those watermelon slices.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> You don't have friends nitro. You have people that sympathize with your blatant racism and misogyny, those are not friends.


hey, I get invited to Hawaiian one year olds birthday parties and chicken matches, and only friends get to go to those events. So there you go, you have miss spoken again about what you know about me. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> hey, I get invited to Hawaiian one year olds birthday parties and chicken matches, and only friends get to go to those events. So there you go, you have miss spoken again about what you know about me. TRUMP!


Ok, fair enough. You have a friend. A word of advice though, try not to act at all like you act here around them, you'll likely lose that one friend. I'd hate to see you heart broken right before Trump fails you.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Clueless as always
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton
> ...


I haven't dropped the hammer yet but I will soon. Cool, TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> Ok, fair enough. You have a friend. A word of advice though, try not to act at all like you act here around them, you'll likely lose that one friend. I'd hate to see you heart broken right before Trump fails you.


Hey see4, We are kinda winning right now so enjoy the show and good luck with the crooked bitch!. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I haven't dropped the hammer yet but I will soon. Cool, TRUMP!


the hammer? Just like trump isn't a contender this isnt a hammer.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> the hammer? Just like trump isn't a contender this isnt a hammer.
> 
> View attachment 3669256


Watch and learn as the weeks go by and then at some point I am sure you will understand what is really happening. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Watch and learn as the weeks go by and then at some point I am sure you will understand what is really happening. TRUMP!


b ro trump is getting laughed at and will be slaughtered. the oddsmakers agree. If everyone is wrong but you and the trump louts make some huge bets and get rich. OR just continue to masturbate to your nostalgic white fantasies until they turn to ashes and laughs.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

*BERNIES TRUMP CARD. LOL TRUMP!*

https://i.sli.mg/50OBT7.jpg


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> b ro trump is getting laughed at and will be slaughtered. the oddsmakers agree. If everyone is wrong but you and the trump louts make some huge bets and get rich. OR just continue to masturbate to your nostalgic white fantasies until they turn to ashes and laughs.


I really haven't seen this laughter you speak of. Enjoy the show while you think you still can. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I really haven't seen this laughter you speak of. Enjoy the show while you think you still can. TRUMP!


if you came out of your cave the laughter is all around.

What about the betting? All those oddsmakers are not as smart as you and your delusional white friends? GTFOH bro you're a clown trump is a POS and it will be plain to all come NOV.

But like I said put up the trailer and the family bible on trump bets. if you're right, with those odds, it would give enough to get that potato gun youve been dreaming about.


Odds as of April 28 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -340
Donald Trump +280
Bernie Sanders +2500
Ted Cruz +2500


----------



## see4 (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey see4, We are kinda winning right now so enjoy the show and good luck with the crooked bitch!. TRUMP!


You remind me of that kid in high school who had a friend that was tough. You were all mouth until one day that friend got his ass kicked.

70% unfavorable rating among women.
73%+ unfavorable rating among latinos.
66%+ unfavorable rating among blacks.
35% unfavorable rating among white males.

Polls favor Clinton by a minimum of 3 up to over 11 points. Or in other words, 52 - 49 in favor of Clinton is the worst she will do, 56 - 44 the best she will do.

"We are kinda winning right now..." -- You betcha.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> if you came out of your cave the laughter is all around.
> 
> What about the betting? All those oddsmakers are not as smart as you and your delusional white friends? GTFOH bro you're a clown trump is a POS and it will be plain to all come NOV.
> 
> ...


We have a ways to go so pace yourself. I sold the motorhome years ago to some other sucker all ready so all I have is cash. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> You remind me of that kid in high school who had a friend that was tough. You were all mouth until one day that friend got his ass kicked.
> 
> 70% unfavorable rating among women.
> 73%+ unfavorable rating among latinos.
> ...


Savor the moments. The bitch's numbers will crash while she gets crushed by Trump!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Trump will crush Hillary.


this will never get old. i will keep doing it after the election too for funsies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> al Sharpton


oh look.

another white supremacist who is obsessed with al sharpton. 

what are the odds?


----------



## see4 (Apr 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Savor the moments. The bitch's numbers will crash while she gets crushed by Trump!


Best of luck with all that.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kasuti (Apr 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh look.
> 
> another white supremacist who is obsessed with al sharpton.
> 
> what are the odds?


Everybody knows what you're obsessed with buckwheat, maybe it's time you had the talk with you're wife about those feelings you've been having.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 29, 2016)

Donald Evil Trump has got too many forces to support him...he can't fail.


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 30, 2016)

If I can't have ron paul, then I want rand

If I can't have rand you are all getting trump

we cannot have open borders AND a welfare state

therefore trump is a consequence of the majority wanting to keep the welfare state

and see4 keep touting those polls, and fail to explain why hillary is not 50 points ahead anymore. how was trump able to gain on her at all, before a single debate between them?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 30, 2016)

Here's a weird idea.

Trump/sanders

OR sanders/trump

2016

Would you vote for that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 30, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> If I can't have ron paul, then I want rand
> 
> If I can't have rand you are all getting trump


you just default to the most racist candidate possible, eh?


----------



## schnooby (Apr 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here's a weird idea.
> 
> Trump/sanders
> 
> ...



its not as weird as you might think.......

a trump sanders ticket would force the establishment to completely decloak and show everyone once and for all what kind of a sham we really have for a government and democracy


----------



## ColoHead (Apr 30, 2016)

From what I can tell most people willing to cast a vote for Trump believe they're voting for an antiestablishment candidate. One that many believe is also very good with money wanting to 'kick some ass' in D.C. and probably capable of getting 'murica out of some of our financial woes.

I think most agree at this point that our republic has been bought and is corporate owned - it's completely borked in its current state.

Unfortunately, Trump has a whole lot of psychological issues that are very unbecoming, to say the least, in a leader. This is the leader of the formerly free world at that. He's also been willing to manipulate the system on a massive scale to create his personal fortune. He's failed in business and needed to file bankruptcy four times. Maybe that's how he plans on solving our countries financial problems... How would that go?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here's a weird idea.
> 
> Trump/sanders
> 
> ...


Yep weird idea.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> From what I can tell most people willing to cast a vote for Trump believe they're voting for an antiestablishment candidate. One that many believe is also very good with money wanting to 'kick some ass' in D.C. and probably capable of getting 'murica out of some of our financial woes.
> 
> I think most agree at this point that our republic has been bought and is corporate owned - it's completely borked in its current state.
> 
> Unfortunately, Trump has a whole lot of psychological issues that are very unbecoming, to say the least, in a leader. This is the leader of the formerly free world at that. He's also been willing to manipulate the system on a massive scale to create his personal fortune. He's failed in business and needed to file bankruptcy four times. Maybe that's how he plans on solving our countries financial problems... How would that go?


That's the biggest joke. Trump is a multi-billionaire, born to money and an insider who made most of his dough by manipulating government leaders and capitalizing on easy loans from them. Somehow he's come to be called an anti-establishment leader but mainly to old white guys who are challenged by a new economy and diversity. So, no. He's not anti-establishment, the establishment would do just fine with DT. 

He's the Fascist anti-change candidate, isolationist, demagogue and leader of bigots. Yelling racist slurs about Mexicans isn't exactly new in this country and is old hat establishment politics in the deep south and the south west.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here's a weird idea.
> 
> Trump/sanders
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## schnooby (Apr 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That's the biggest joke. Trump is a multi-billionaire, born to money and an insider who made most of his dough by manipulating government leaders and capitalizing on easy loans from them. Somehow he's come to be called an anti-establishment leader but mainly to old white guys who are challenged by a new economy and diversity. So, no. He's not anti-establishment, the establishment would do just fine with DT.
> 
> He's the Fascist anti-change candidate, isolationist, demagogue and leader of bigots. Yelling racist slurs about Mexicans isn't exactly new in this country and is old hat establishment politics in the deep south and the south west.



how do you define fascist?

what would anti change look like? dont things always change even if only a little?

what do you mean by isolationist?

so are you calling everyone who ends up voting for trump bigots?

also...if he gets elected and is the leader of the usa will that, according to your logic, make everyone in amer8ca a bigot seeing as how he will be our elected leader and commander in chief?


what racisr slurs did he utter about mexicans? quotes and sources would be nice


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 30, 2016)

schnooby said:


> how do you define fascist?
> 
> what would anti change look like? dont things always change even if only a little?
> 
> ...


a plague of stupidity.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a plague of stupidity.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 30, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> If I can't have ron paul, then I want rand
> 
> If I can't have rand you are all getting trump
> 
> ...


Youre w i ldly full of idiot shit bro. 


Hillary Clinton
2/7
Donald Trump
10/3
Ted Cruz
22/1


----------



## testiclees (Apr 30, 2016)

schnooby said:


> how do you define fascist?
> 
> what would anti change look like? dont things always change even if only a little?
> 
> ...


He is a simple lout stroking the fears and hatred of the nostalgic white going extinct class. He has zero chance.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> No.


Why not?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yep weird idea.


I feel there would be heads exploding from sea to shining sea.

Or maybe we would all learn to stop judging eachother?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why not?


Cause fuck that.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2016)

schnooby said:


> how do you define fascist?
> 
> what would anti change look like? dont things always change even if only a little?
> 
> ...


Well that bit about all of the Mexicans coming illegally to the US are rapists and criminals would be a good start at showing how racist the Donald is towards latinos. Are you really so deaf that you didn't hear that? Or maybe you can't remember that far back (8 month, LOL) when it was all he was talking about. http://www.cbsnews.com/news/election-2016-donald-trump-defends-calling-mexican-immigrants-rapists/

He won't get elected so don't worry about how his presidency would affect world opinion of the US.

Look up the word isolationist. This isn't a place for remedial tutoring.

Trump's base of supporters are the old white guy losers in this country. They are the high school drop outs that managed to make ends meet about 20 years ago but are now out of work and have stopped even trying. Add to them their retarded children and the few women willing to stay married to them and that's about all he has. Its a startlingly large number of people but still a minority that can't possibly swing this election. Still, Trump is at least smart enough to recognize who wan't him to be prez. Trump himself said "I love the poorly educated". He knows who supports him..


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel there would be heads exploding from sea to shining sea.
> 
> Or maybe we would all learn to stop judging eachother?


I think your head exploded.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 30, 2016)

Trump has a 70% unfavorability rating among women 

Mitt Romney won the white women vote against Obama in 2012 by +16 and _still_ lost the election

What groups do Trump supporters think will be enough for Trump to win the general election?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2016)

Trump may not fit the mold of the 20th century fascist but it's the best way to describe the kind of policies he advocates and the type of people he attracts. He's more like a Mussolini. Not a Hitler..

*Donald Trump Is a Fascist*
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2015/11/donald_trump_is_a_fascist_it_is_the_political_label_that_best_describes.html

*This isn’t a partisan attack. It is the political label that best describes what the GOP front-runner has become.*
_“Donald Trump as fascist” has gone from hyperbolic to mainstream. After endorsing extreme measures in the aftermath of the Paris attacks—from registering Muslim Americans to closing mosques—assorted writers, observers, and political operatives began using fascist to describe Trump’s approach. “Forced federal registration of U.S. citizens, based on religious identity, is fascism. Period. Nothing else to call it,”tweeted Jeb Bush adviser John Noonan. “I just don’t agree with that kind of thing,”declared alleged presidential candidate Jim Gilmore. “I’ve said it’s fascist talk.” “I’m still not sure it’s 100 percent clear that Donald Trump really understands that he’s a neo-fascist,” wrote Michael Tomasky for the Daily Beast._


----------



## schnooby (Apr 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Well that bit about all of the Mexicans coming illegally to the US are rapists and criminals would be a good start at showing how racist the Donald is towards latinos. Are you really so deaf that you didn't hear that? Or maybe you can't remember that far back (8 month, LOL) when it was all he was talking about. http://www.cbsnews.com/news/election-2016-donald-trump-defends-calling-mexican-immigrants-rapists/
> 
> He won't get elected so don't worry about how his presidency would affect world opinion of the US.
> 
> ...



I realize after observing and being a part of numerous Trump related conversations over the last year that detached logic and sound reasoning are seldom in the drivers seat.

Instead what i usually see are alot of logical fallacies, gross generalizations, caricatures, hyperbole, sarcasm, oversimplification and emotionalism. I think most of us agree that resorting to such manners of communication, while perhaps fun and entertaining, rarely bring clarity.

I wont be calling anyone out here as i think to the observant reader it will be abundantly clear who here and in other venues are engaging in meaningful discussion meant to arive at understanding versus divisive inflammatory rhetoric.


One thing is for certain, even if mutual friendly understanding and discussion cannot be had, we will all find out fairly soon who was right or wrong about the many things weve heard bantered about.

I can only hope no matter what happens in the election that cooler, more rational heads will prevail in leading the future narrative of the country.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2016)

schnooby said:


> I realize after observing and being a part of numerous Trump related conversations over the last year that detached logic and sound reasoning are seldom in the drivers seat.
> 
> Instead what i usually see are alot of logical fallacies, gross generalizations, caricatures, hyperbole, sarcasm, oversimplification and emotionalism. I think most of us agree that resorting to such manners of communication, while perhaps fun and entertaining, rarely bring clarity.
> 
> ...


Man you are completely out of touch. Everything I said is the plain truth and verifiable if you bother to read. Not surprised that a wingnut rejects anything that is not faux news.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

Barry killed it tonight. I giggled like a schoolgirl. What a classy fucker.


----------



## schnooby (May 1, 2016)

Fogdog, its typical of moderates to be castigated by both the left and the right.

i dont watch tv, hence i dont watch faux news. i read news articles however, and fox news artices make up about 5 to 10 percent of my normal intake of articles. not sure that makes me a conservative.

Im pretty much just standing back at a distance and watching the frothing throngs of true believers go at each other and enjoying the show.

i voted twice in my life and both were for democrats who werent elected (gore, kerry)

i dont vote anymore.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 1, 2016)

shillary support = BTFO


----------



## schnooby (May 1, 2016)

until the votes are counted its mostly speculation.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Barry killed it tonight. I giggled like a schoolgirl. What a classy fucker.


that man would never lose an election if he could run again.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2016)

schnooby said:


> Fogdog, its typical of moderates to be castigated by both the left and the right.


moderates don't cite alex jones.


----------



## schnooby (May 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> moderates don't cite alex jones.


your comments appear to be full of alot of assumptions and stereotyping. I happen to listen to and watch a wide variety of media because im open minded, i like variety, i like diversity and i like my views challenged by people who think differently than i do. I realize that puts me in a very small minority of people but im okay with that as life tends to be alot more interesting when one isnt surroundimg themselves with self reinforcing opinions, views, information and the like. i think they call that confirmation bias...you should look into it sometime..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2016)

schnooby said:


> your comments appear to be full of alot of assumptions and stereotyping. I happen to listen to and watch a wide variety of media because im open minded, i like variety, i like diversity and i like my views challenged by people who think differently than i do. I realize that puts me in a very small minority of people but im okay with that as life tends to be alot more interesting when one isnt surroundimg themselves with self reinforcing opinions, views, information and the like. i think they call that confirmation bias...you should look into it sometime..


i didn't make any assumption. you told us you listened to alex jones and actually believe what he says.

then you tried to call yourself a moderate, rather than the batshit insane extremist that you are.

that was right after you asked us how donald trump could possibly be seen as racist.

it' not difficult to put two and two together.


----------



## schnooby (May 1, 2016)

resorting to name calling and preferring the use of denigrating language pretty much defines what kind of a person who are as well.


You apparently are not able to parse the subtler nuances of language since my reference to alex jones was a reference and not an appeal to authority, re read my comment:

_"this is wild. Alex Jones has been saying for a while that normalizing pedophilia was next on the NWO agenda and as crazy as that sounded for the last couple years this article lends credibility to his warnings of the war on traditional gender roles and normal human sexuality....."_


Now if youll care to notice exactly what i said, i said aj said there were efforts to normalize non traditional sexuality and that the article tended to lend credibility to the claim. Obviously this was before it became clear the article was fake. So ill go slow for you, nowhere did i say i explicitly agreed with his assertion, rather that he had said it it, and that operating under the presumption the article was reporting a true event it would tend to lend credence to ajs narrative. Now.....if you cant see the difference between those two things theres probably not much anyone can do to help your cognitive dysfunction.

Its already quite clear by the tone of your comments that you are unwilling to admit any mistakes you make in your analysis and interpretation of information being shared, so i wont endeavor to entreat your consideration.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2016)

schnooby said:


> resorting to name calling and preferring the use of denigrating language pretty much defines what kind of a person who are as well.
> 
> 
> You apparently are not able to parse the subtler nuances of language since my reference to alex jones was a reference and not an appeal to authority, re read my comment:
> ...


so you were duped by a fake article, which led you to feel reinforced in your stated belief that "normalizing pedophilia is next on the NWO agenda", a belief you picked up from notorious propagandist and extremist douchebag alex jones, and that is supposed to show us all how moderate you are?

jesusfuck. you are just too stupid to even exist.


----------



## nitro harley (May 1, 2016)

*TRUMP WILL FIX THIS SHIT! *

http://i.imgur.com/F12FHMd.jpg


----------



## nitro harley (May 1, 2016)

* MASSIVE TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

25 minutes from now! , enjoy TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-live-stream-in-fort-wayne-in/


----------



## coloradolivin (May 1, 2016)

http://www.vice.com/read/what-actual-mexican-criminals-think-about-donald-trump-817

>"They told us Obama wouldn't send us back if they arrested us, as long as we didn't get busted for a violent crime," Lopez tells VICE. They also told them exactly where they should go: Oregon. "It's because we can get a driver's license there, no questions asked, and the background checks ain't shit."

>In addition to encouraging the deportees to return to the states, some Mexican agents allegedly offered valid US identification for sale. "I'm a new Oregon citizen," Lopez says, laughing. "I even got a US passport and I went to Canada with it. And you know what else? I can vote!"

>A self-proclaimed "anchor baby" named Ruben Sepulveda who is serving ten years for afederal drug conspiracypoints out another flaw in Trump's plans to deport all the immigrants who have come to the US illegally: He says he has "literally dozens" of family members who broke the law by crossing the border, and all have the documents that they need to stay here.

>"I know people won't want to hear this, but all of them vote with their fake IDs, all of them collect income tax with their fake IDs, and all of them pay taxes—under aliases."

>"A wall isn't going to change anything, new mandatory minimums for illegal migrants will only fill up these prisons and Americans can't afford to keep it up. So everyone might as well just take a deep breath, enjoy the Donald Trump show, but realize all 30 million illegals—yes, I said 30 million, because I think there is way more that 11 million—are here to stay. Our people run the border, they are ICE [Immigrations and Customs Enforcement], we are becoming the law, and it's only matter of time before we take over Congress.

>"Just get over it, people," Sepulveda says. "It's going to be OK."

This is what illegals think of you america. just get over it and let yourself be taken advantage of!


----------



## londonfog (May 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP WILL FIX THIS SHIT! *
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/F12FHMd.jpg


are you still voting GOP if they still the nomination from Trump ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you still voting GOP if they still the nomination from Trump ?


I won't correct your spelling because you can't afford another down grade on your papers. Now back to your question, TRUMP will win and crush Hillary in the general. sorry about your luck. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I won't correct your spelling because you can't afford another down grade on your papers. Now back to your question, TRUMP will win and crush Hillary in the general. sorry about your luck. TRUMP!


wonderful catch my little student. We will do math later.
Now will you still vote GOP after they STEAL the nomination from Trump.


----------



## nitro harley (May 1, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> http://www.vice.com/read/what-actual-mexican-criminals-think-about-donald-trump-817
> 
> >"They told us Obama wouldn't send us back if they arrested us, as long as we didn't get busted for a violent crime," Lopez tells VICE. They also told them exactly where they should go: Oregon. "It's because we can get a driver's license there, no questions asked, and the background checks ain't shit."
> 
> ...


I am from Oregon for half the year and Hawaii for half the year, but I vote in Oregon and we voted a couple years ago to ban non citizens from getting anymore Oregon drivers licenses and it was a land slide victory by 2 to 1. They are trying to sue to change the will of the people but as far as I know we gave them the boot. TRUMP!

http://www.oregonlive.com/politics/index.ssf/2015/11/oregon_driver_cards_immigrants.html


----------



## nitro harley (May 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> wonderful catch my little student. We will do math later.
> Now will you still vote GOP after they STEAL the nomination from Trump.



Speaking of math, have you seen the increase in voter turn out? You democrats got some math problems to fix and I just don't have the time to help you out, sorry. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 1, 2016)

*TRUMP FOR AMERICA!*


----------



## londonfog (May 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Speaking of math, have you seen the increase in voter turn out? You democrats got some math problems to fix and I just don't have the time to help you out, sorry. TRUMP!


Will you still vote GOP if Trump gets the nomination stolen from him


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> http://www.vice.com/read/what-actual-mexican-criminals-think-about-donald-trump-817
> 
> >"They told us Obama wouldn't send us back if they arrested us, as long as we didn't get busted for a violent crime," Lopez tells VICE. They also told them exactly where they should go: Oregon. "It's because we can get a driver's license there, no questions asked, and the background checks ain't shit."
> 
> ...


30 million illegals having anchor babies?

not even david duke is that extreme with his rhetoric anymore.

calm down, skinhead.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

TRUMP will be are next president if it is not stold from him.If the 1 percent still this election from TRUMP I hope they burn the white house down for it should have been burt down long ago.All the people in the high up offices has sold the American people out to the higest biders for years now.I hope TRUMP wins this election for he has not sold out yet and that's why the powerfull people don't wount TRUMP TO WIN,THEY CANT BUY TROUNP OUT AND THAT SCARES THE HELL OUT OF THE CROOKS IN OFFICE NOW.GO TRUMP and that is coming from a reg, dem, that's sick of the people that has sold us all out to the higest biders for years.TRUMP will bring jobs back to America that should not have left the states in the first place...ky...jmo....bill was in wv.campaining for the bitch of his and he was same as ran out of that state today.


----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

This will be my firt time ever voting for a rep, for president but will not be my last.ky...I was raised a dem, but I am sick of them now.The dem, even wount to take your guns,and when they come for the guns in ky and suronding states they will get the shells first..ky


----------



## coloradolivin (May 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 30 million illegals having anchor babies?
> 
> not even david duke is that extreme with his rhetoric anymore.
> 
> calm down, skinhead.


I love how your entire persona is guilt by association fallacies. no one can ever take you seriously


----------



## 757growin (May 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> This will be my firt time ever voting for a rep, for president but will not be my last.ky...I was raised a dem, but I am sick of them now.The dem, even wount to take your guns,and when they come for the guns in ky and suronding states they will get the shells first..ky


8 years with a democratic president.. so who took your guns? You sound silly making this comment.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> TRUMP will be are next president if it is not stold from him.If the 1 percent still this election from TRUMP I hope they burn the white house down for it should have been burt down long ago.All the people in the high up offices has sold the American people out to the higest biders for years now.I hope TRUMP wins this election for he has not sold out yet and that's why the powerfull people don't wount TRUMP TO WIN,THEY CANT BUY TROUNP OUT AND THAT SCARES THE HELL OUT OF THE CROOKS IN OFFICE NOW.GO TRUMP and that is coming from a reg, dem, that's sick of the people that has sold us all out to the higest biders for years.TRUMP will bring jobs back to America that should not have left the states in the first place...ky...jmo....bill was in wv.campaining for the bitch of his and he was same as ran out of that state today.


Stop just stop.
From here on out anything you want to convey to us, please just draw a picture


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

Most of the people on this site want 8 more years of the same shit....


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Most of the people on this site want 8 more years of the same shit....


You mean like stop losing 800 thousands of job every month, unemployment down to 5.0 or Stock Market at it's highest point ever or killing Bin Laden or having 18 million gain Health Care...you mean that shit? Well ala Hillary sign me up!

I would have to be delusional to cast my vote for an imbecile like Donald Trump.


B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You mean like stop losing 800 thousands of job every month, unemployment down to 5.0 or Stock Market at it's highest point ever or killing Bin Laden or having 18 million gain Health Care...you mean that shit? Well ala Hillary sign me up!
> 
> I would have to be delusional to cast my vote for an imbecile like Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


How do you figure a guy worth between 2 and 10 billion dollars is an imbecile? You should target your insults better, this just seems sloppy.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 2, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> I love how your entire persona is guilt by association fallacies. no one can ever take you seriously


Yeah, just like a guy whose user name leads us to believe that you are in Colorado.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You mean like stop losing 800 thousands of job every month, unemployment down to 5.0 or Stock Market at it's highest point ever or killing Bin Laden or having 18 million gain Health Care...you mean that shit? Well ala Hillary sign me up!
> 
> I would have to be delusional to cast my vote for an imbecile like Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


The unemployment number is a lie. True 5% unemployment would mean the economy was crushing it. We are closer to 20% unemployment in real numbers. 

Stock market at its' highest point. Doesnt that just benefit the greedy rich? Why do you tout that like you are so proud of it..

18 million forced into health care or pay penalties. Way to go government!!!

Ok, the rich are gonna get richer, the poor are gonna get screwed by a healthcare plan that demands you pay 5,000 out of pocket before you see any insurance, maybe the stock market hits 30,000!!! And I am sure by the time she is out of office unemployment will be -35% according to government statistics...

Happy Happy Joy Joy!!!


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Will you still vote GOP if Trump gets the nomination stolen from him


It is looking like Trump will hit the 1237 imo, so I won't have to worry about " if ". TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We are closer to 20% unemployment in real numbers.


source?


NLXSK1 said:


> Doesnt that just benefit the greedy rich?


no 401K plan for you huh? 


NLXSK1 said:


> 18 million forced into health care


you mean 18 mil who now can get healthcare even with a pre-existing condition or that are low income?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> How do you figure a guy worth between 2 and 10 billion dollars is an imbecile?


considering almost everybody else in this net worth range has never filed bankruptcy for their business mistakes, yep he's a dunce.


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, just like a guy whose user name leads us to believe that you are in Colorado.


Hi rolli, how you doing? My veggie garden is exploding here in Hawaii. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It is looking like Trump will hit the 1237 imo, so I won't have to worry about " if ". TRUMP!


prepare thy asshole for a proper fitting


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> 8 years with a democratic president.. so who took your guns? You sound silly making this comment.


Bill Clinton with the assault weapons ban. Obomber couldn't do shit with a Republican house and Senate. I'm voting for whoever has the best chance to beat Shillary Cunton.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 2, 2016)

Bernie and Trump are right on the trade imbalance, the Iraq war, and money in politics,lobbyist and corruption. Cruz and Hillary are owned by big pharma and everyone else.


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> prepare thy asshole for a proper fitting


I don't do liberal shit, sorry. TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> source?
> 
> no 401K plan for you huh?
> 
> you mean 18 mil who now can get healthcare even with a pre-existing condition or that are low income?



Source is the U-6 number which counts people who have stopped getting unemployment benefits and stopped looking for work.

I have both Roth and non-Roth but they are tied up in REITS because I have no idea when the market is gonna tank from this current bubble.

you mean 18 million people who are now going to get healthcare paid by 100 million other people? You mean another massive re-distribution of wealth? 

Healthcare is not a right.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't do liberal shit, sorry. TRUMP!


Nothing liberal about this. You asshole will be conservatively lubed to receive your pounding


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Nothing liberal about this. You asshole will be conservatively lubed to receive your pounding


Could you detail this pounding? What exactly is Trump gonna do to screw over the American people?


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could you detail this pounding? What exactly is Trump gonna do to screw over the American people?


The same way he says all are jobs are in China, whilst he sells his ties which are made in China.
What exactly is he going to replace ACA with ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Nothing liberal about this. You asshole will be conservatively lubed to receive your pounding


You people have some nasty habits. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

*TRUMP IS GETTING STRONGER BY THE DAY! TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You people have some nasty habits. TRUMP!


Trump is going to bend you over and it will be great. It will be huge. He will make you a good deal


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

*SLAM DUNK FOR TRUMP!*

*Obamacare's November surprise*

Many consumers will see large rate increases for the first time Nov. 1 — a week before they go to the polls.



Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/04/obamacare-rate-hikes-a-looming-political-headache-for-democrats-222663#ixzz47WcJToLs 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

Nobody really knows what Trump would do which is part of the reason why the DC left right establishment both want none of it.

Trump is a player, no doubt about it. Is he a globalist? I dont think weve seen much proof that he is. Is he suicidal? Would he have something to gain by destroying america? 

People need to admit almost everything they think he would do is pure speculation. Alot of the people who support him are willing to admit he is a gamble, but they already KNOW what they would be getting voting establishment politics......more of the same.


So, the devil you know, or the devil you dont know?


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump is going to bend you over and it will be great. It will be huge. He will make you a good deal


You must really think you are smart. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

Don't miss the action. Rally starts in a little over an hour. enjoy. TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-live-stream-in-carmel-in/


----------



## 757growin (May 2, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Bill Clinton with the assault weapons ban. Obomber couldn't do shit with a Republican house and Senate. I'm voting for whoever has the best chance to beat Shillary Cunton.


I'm ok without full autos in any of your hands. If you can't do it with a semi auto then you shouldn't have a gun. Don't you want a rpg or a sam too? I'm sure there's good use for them..


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> Nobody really knows what Trump would do which is part of the reason why the DC left right establishment both want none of it.
> 
> Trump is a player, no doubt about it. Is he a globalist? I dont think weve seen much proof that he is. Is he suicidal? Would he have something to gain by destroying america?
> 
> ...


You will know what he will do by the people he surrounds himself with


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

*FUTURE DEMOCRATS AT THERE FINEST! *

There parents should be so proud. 

http://downstreampolitics.com/2016/05/02/video-mexican-dreamer-kids-yell-obscenities-veterans-trump/


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

*TRUMP WILL CRUSH HILLARY LIKE A LITTLE TWIG!*

https://i.sli.mg/CJgwJj.jpg


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The unemployment number is a lie. True 5% unemployment would mean the economy was crushing it. We are closer to 20% unemployment in real numbers.
> 
> Stock market at its' highest point. Doesnt that just benefit the greedy rich? Why do you tout that like you are so proud of it..
> 
> ...


Riiiight, all that talk and yet can't back none of your shit up. You may not like it but those are the facts.

And The dumpster is an imbecile no matter how much that cocksucker is worth. And a phony imbecile at that. He's made millions having his clothing line made abroad and selling it here in the USA and yet I'm suppose to believe he's going to bring back jobs, WC Fields was right, there's a sucker born every minute. 

B4L


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Riiiight, all that talk and yet can't back none of your shit up. You may not like it but those are the facts.
> 
> And The dumpster is an imbecile no matter how much that cocksucker is worth. And a phony imbecile at that. He's made millions having his clothing line made abroad and selling it here in the USA and yet I'm suppose to believe he's going to bring back jobs, WC Fields was right, there's a sucker born every minute.
> 
> B4L



Im willing to bet youre not an economist. Guess what, im not either. So i guess all of us here are on as close of an equal footing opinion wise in choosing which and whose numbers to believe or not.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

TRRRRRRRUMPAROONIE


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm ok without full autos in any of your hands. If you can't do it with a semi auto then you shouldn't have a gun. Don't you want a rpg or a sam too? I'm sure there's good use for them..


According to Cunton a semi auto is an assault rifle. When Bush lifted the ban we where able to buy semi auto AK47's and shit with 30+ round magazines.

I agree not every jack ass should have a full auto but you can legally own one just need to go through a little bullshit.

An AK47 should not be considered an assault rifle unless you could do full auto and 3 round bursts. But that is not the civilian version we screwed that up in the 1920's.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 2, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> According to Cunton a semi auto is an assault rifle. When Bush lifted the ban we where able to buy semi auto AK47's and shit with 30+ round magazines.
> 
> I agree not every jack ass should have a full auto but you can legally own one just need to go through a little bullshit.
> 
> An AK47 should not be considered an assault rifle unless you could do full auto and 3 round bursts. But that is not the civilian version we screwed that up in the 1920's.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 2, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> According to Cunton a semi auto is an assault rifle. When Bush lifted the ban we where able to buy semi auto AK47's and shit with 30+ round magazines.
> 
> I agree not every jack ass should have a full auto but you can legally own one just need to go through a little bullshit.
> 
> An AK47 should not be considered an assault rifle unless you could do full auto and 3 round bursts. But that is not the civilian version we screwed that up in the 1920's.


How about a ar full auto conversion for about 50 cents?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> How about a ar full auto conversion for about 50 cents?
> View attachment 3671630


That would be illegal and a waste of ammo.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> How about a ar full auto conversion for about 50 cents?
> View attachment 3671630


A bomb in a pressure cooker would be much cheaper.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 2, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> An AK47 should not be considered an assault rifle unless you could do full auto and 3 round bursts. But that is not the civilian version we screwed that up in the 1920's.


not to nitpick, but it was designed in 1945, not the 1920's. maybe Tommy gun is what you are thinking of?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> A bomb in a pressure cooker would be much cheaper.


guess you haven't bought a pressure cooker lately?


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

Watching a Trump speech for the first time here.....anyone else?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> guess you haven't bought a pressure cooker lately?


Well, I meant including the AK but you are right, I havent bought a pressure cooker lately!!!


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> Watching a Trump speech for the first time here.....anyone else?


you seen one you seen them all.
WALL
LYIN TED
CHINA
STUPID DEAL
SMART DEAL
HUGE
GREAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> Watching a Trump speech for the first time here.....anyone else?


nah, I have seen so many now. He is pretty funny for sure but after a while it gets boring because he says the same things all the time. I wonder what he looks like without that stupid hair of his. I guess only his hot wife Malania would know. She is so much younger then him, its kinda disgusting really. How could she? some girls would do anything for money I guess. Plus she is foreign and might put up with more of his bullshit then an American women.


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nah, I have seen so many now. He is pretty funny for sure but after a while it gets boring because he says the same things all the time. I wonder what he looks like without that stupid hair of his. I guess only his hot wife Malania would know. She is so much younger then him, its kinda disgusting really. How could she? some girls would do anything for money I guess. Plus she is foreign and might put up with more of his bullshit then an American women.



well its my first speech but damn the guy is good......mostly talking economics but hes fucking original and interesting at least for a first time listen.  He even admitted that he has to say alot of the same things at every stump but apparently he uses no tele propmpter and on that basis alone he gets mad props for me...

i could give a fuck less about hair, orange skin or whatever it is to be presidential......if i was gonna vote i would want a fucking shark in the economic waters repping me as an american


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> well its my first speech but damn the guy is good......mostly talking economics but hes fucking original and interesting at least for a first time listen. He even admitted that he has to say alot of the same things at every stump but apparently he uses no tele propmpter and on that basis alone he gets mad props for me...
> 
> i could give a fuck less about hair, orange skin or whatever it is to be presidential......if i was gonna vote i would want a fucking shark in the economic waters repping me as an american


Yeah Trump has a way with the uneducated. They seem to be drawn to him. He says himself that he loves the uneducated. You seem like a good fit.


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah Trump has a way with the uneducated. They seem to be drawn to him. He says himself that he loves the uneducated. You seem like a good fit.



Gee thanks, ill gladly accept that elementary school level insult. Go back to the drawing board mate, your wordsmith skills leave more than just a little to be desired.


Heads up me against you in general knowledge im certain i could wipe you out in a few minutes. The knowledge i have just on tap memorized and absorbed from countless hours of reading and research is something you wouldnt even have the inkling to aspire to.


People like you prove the truism that ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah Trump has a way with the uneducated. They seem to be drawn to him. He says himself that he loves the uneducated. You seem like a good fit.


London, I know you are so proud of your smartness, but this gravis poll in Indiana has a graph of Trump supporters education levels, enjoy. TRUMP!

what is the highest level of education have you completed?


----------



## 204Kush Master (May 2, 2016)

I think a Wall is required on The Canadian side to keep American Ditch Weed from working its way here LOL... oh and we'll make the Americans pay for it.....And using the free trade we'll toss you a Trudeau for Trump any day lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> well its my first speech but damn the guy is good......mostly talking economics but hes fucking original and interesting at least for a first time listen. He even admitted that he has to say alot of the same things at every stump but apparently he uses no tele propmpter and on that basis alone he gets mad props for me...
> 
> i could give a fuck less about hair, orange skin or whatever it is to be presidential......if i was gonna vote i would want a fucking shark in the economic waters repping me as an american


He is quite entertaining and I would like to believe he can do great things for American, that would be awesome. But when i think about his background and how he is so NOT down to earth and so tacky and rude and seems like such a bullshitter. He is very manipulative and narcistic. But maybe he can be a good strong leader. We are so far gone as a country i really dont know if anyone can help at this point. Its really depressing.


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

204Kush Master said:


> I think a Wall is required on The Canadian side to keep American Ditch Weed from working its way here LOL... oh and we'll make the Americans pay for it.....And using the free trade we'll toss you a Trudeau for Trump any day lol



i thought yall liked Trudy......why would you give him up so easy?


btw.....i have first hand reports that going over the border to CA is rediculous......they still tearin peoples car seats up and shit......so i dont think you need much of a wall, you already handlin biz way better than us


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He is quite entertaining and I would like to believe he can do great things for American, that would be awesome. But when i think about his background and how he is so NOT down to earth and so tacky and rude and seems like such a bullshitter. He is very manipulative and narcistic. But maybe he can be a good strong leader. We are so far gone as a country i really dont know if anyone can help at this point. Its really depressing.



i agree with you. I dont vote exactly for the reason you said.......no one person can really change things....


i actually like joe rogans idea about having something like an elite group of decision makers similar to the senate but smaller and with special rules designed to minimize filibustering.....


this idea that we need to have ONE person vested with so much power is just too similar to a dictator or a king and upon careful reflection does appear to be rather outmoded. The problem is the population en masse cannot amend themselves to such a drastic paradigm shift and transitioning to such a system would likely take a very long time and that assuming all the key players were on board which they will never be.


we are stuck with this inept, broken system.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nah, I have seen so many now. He is pretty funny for sure but after a while it gets boring because he says the same things all the time. I wonder what he looks like without that stupid hair of his. I guess only his hot wife Malania would know. She is so much younger then him, its kinda disgusting really. How could she? some girls would do anything for money I guess. Plus she is foreign and might put up with more of his bullshit then an American women.


hmm. let's see: picking potatoes in eastern bloc country or occasionally sucking on an orange needle dick and living in a penthouse?

door #2 comrade!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 2, 2016)

204Kush Master said:


> I think a Wall is required on The Canadian side to keep American Ditch Weed from working its way here LOL... oh and we'll make the Americans pay for it.....And using the free trade we'll toss you a Trudeau for Trump any day lol


as long as you keep your crappy Canadian lagers on that side of the wall i'll be happy. 

well, maybe le fin du monde or mordite would be acceptable to cross.


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> hmm. let's see: picking potatoes in eastern bloc country or occasionally sucking on an orange needle dick and living in a penthouse?
> 
> door #2 comrade!



its a cheap shot and easy joke for most of us to make but i actually know people who have married to get out of shithole countries and Melania might not have it that bad after all.

if i was a chick from the eastern bloc and my choices were between some rediculous ego tripping rich fat fuck from the us or some equally rediculous street hustling gang banger sniffing glue and talking with that horrible russian mafioso accent there would be no contest......im learnin to suck some needle dick........at least id get to go shopping for coach handbags and prada shoes when the don is away on biz


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> Gee thanks, ill gladly accept that elementary school level insult. Go back to the drawing board mate, your wordsmith skills leave more than just a little to be desired.
> 
> 
> Heads up me against you in general knowledge im certain i could wipe you out in a few minutes. The knowledge i have just on tap memorized and absorbed from countless hours of reading and research is something you wouldnt even have the inkling to aspire to.
> ...


Hey don't get pissy with me , only stating what the Don says himself. He loves the uneducated.
I'm a numbers guy myself. I like that you can't argue numbers, but you can argue the shit out of 'I before E except after C.
I leave the wordsmith to others. 
Cómos su español


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

*ANOTHER TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

The last one was pretty good, and I expect this next one will be the one that sinks the Cruz ship. enjoy in less than one hour . TRUMP!

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-live-stream-in-south-bend-in/


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He is quite entertaining and I would like to believe he can do great things for American, that would be awesome. But when i think about his background and how he is so NOT down to earth and so tacky and rude and seems like such a bullshitter. He is very manipulative and narcistic. But maybe he can be a good strong leader. We are so far gone as a country i really dont know if anyone can help at this point. Its really depressing.



and actually fixing the country would be too easy.....


im from the west coast where the fed shut down the logging industry right in my own back yard over a fucking owl. Proof the pieces of filth running the country do not give a shit about working america.

i know so many families who were for all intents and purposes destroyed with the timber industry......and towns too.

the stupidest thing about jobs is how easy they would be to create. Once you actually start making things and building things all the poor bastards living in shithole apartments and trailer parks smoking dirty meth cuz theres no jobs can be put to work and be given value added goods and services in lieu of cash payments. You decrim all drugs and follow the swiss and portuguese models of drug interventions while at the same time releasing all the land the fed has stolen and start giving out tracts of land to those who put in a certain amount of work.......you wouldnt even need money.....straight up trade goods and services for work like what Adam Smith advocated in wealth of nations.

anyone who knows about fiat currency knows its a joke anyway......the only thing that has value is ability and actual resources.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I know you are so proud of your smartness, but this gravis poll in Indiana has a graph of Trump supporters education levels, enjoy. TRUMP!
> 
> what is the highest level of education have you completed?


Sure guy. How would you have answered ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hey don't get pissy with me , only stating what the Don says himself. *He loves the uneducated.*
> l


If you were a little bit smarter than you think you are you would figure out that Trump was including the Bernie supporters that don't seem to know what the hell is going on. So instead of shitting on the less fortunate he welcomes them to his camp. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## 204Kush Master (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> i thought yall liked Trudy......why would you give him up so easy?
> 
> 
> btw.....i have first hand reports that going over the border to CA is rediculous......they still tearin peoples car seats up and shit......so i dont think you need much of a wall, you already handlin biz way better than us


 Trudeau let me tell you its only a matter of time all these refugees he's taking did you see this jack ass we will only take in Gay men to ensure there not terrorists , yea well fuck you who wants Gay refugees and who's the tester to find out if they're really Gay.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If you were a little bit smarter than you think you are you would figure out that Trump was including the Bernie supporters that don't seem to know what the hell is going on. So instead of shitting on the less fortunate he welcomes them to his camp. LOL TRUMP!


Trump still needs to hope the GOP don't find a way to snatch the nomination from him.


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sure guy. How would you have answered ?


Well , as you know I did not finish high school but I did finish at the top of the class at a trade school, that had hundreds of students. I remember the national director for Harley Davidson handing me an award for this achievement in front of hundreds of other students and veterans that attended the school. He looked at me and said that it was not easy to be the top gun among this large group. I walked off the stage thinking things don't get much better than that. So I kinda left that school thinking that I was able to fulfill something much greater than a diploma. Just so you know. nitro


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

Bump Fer trump


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump still needs to hope the GOP don't find a way to snatch the nomination from him.


After Trump wins big tomorrow the GOP is fucked. imo TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> After Trump wins big tomorrow the GOP is fucked. imo TRUMP!


The smarter members of the GOP are already starting to accept it. You are hearing calls for unity because Cruz's campaign is imploding and he is losing not gaining ground.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> as long as you keep your crappy Canadian lagers on that side of the wall i'll be happy.
> 
> well, maybe le fin du monde or mordite would be acceptable to cross.



I like molson


----------



## 204Kush Master (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> and actually fixing the country would be too easy.....
> 
> 
> im from the west coast where the fed shut down the logging industry right in my own back yard over a fucking owl. Proof the pieces of filth running the country do not give a shit about working america.
> ...


Hell Schnooby if its meth and crack heads your helping we can send you ours before the walls up lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> hmm. let's see: picking potatoes in eastern bloc country or occasionally sucking on an orange needle dick and living in a penthouse?
> 
> door #2 comrade!


Thats funny!. but i believe she was a well paid super model living in this country prior to her marriage with The Donald....and she had a lot of choice, . what i have seen , what she portrays to me, through he web page.... is just a pretty shallow glamour barbie doll all about materialism and money. No substance what so ever. Her English is terrible as well. She is all looks no substance from what i can tell so far. No real intelligent women would ever marry a man like Trump. And he should not be married! He is not the marrying type. Rock stars shouldnt get married either, it does not suit the lifestyle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> and actually fixing the country would be too easy.....
> 
> 
> im from the west coast where the fed shut down the logging industry right in my own back yard over a fucking owl. Proof the pieces of filth running the country do not give a shit about working america.
> ...


wow , that sucks about he timber and the owl. I wonder if you live in Redding Ca. 
Im up in Oregon and they seem to do a pretty good job with the logging industry up here. They chop the trees down and then replant where they log. They seem to have a good system in place. I agree with keeping things simple. Thats the way i live. No kids, No pets, No house.. it makes life so much easier and low stress. Streamline things and cut the bullshit out. Maybe Trump can do it. Hillary certainly wont.


----------



## nitro harley (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The smarter members of the GOP are already starting to accept it. You are hearing calls for unity because Cruz's campaign is imploding and he is losing not gaining ground.


I agree. Trumps numbers are growing by the day and the others are going down. The polls are not looking good for Hillary against Trump right now, his are going up and hers are going down. 

I watched about ten minutes of one of Hillary's rallies today in Kentucky. It was in some kind of diner with not more than what looked like about 20 people with worried looks on the faces. Trump will crush Hillary if she is still there in the general. imo TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well , as you know I did not finish high school


so we will say highschool drop out.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I agree. Trumps numbers are growing by the day and the others are going down. The polls are not looking good for Hillary against Trump right now, his are going up and hers are going down.
> 
> I watched about ten minutes of one of Hillary's rallies today in Kentucky. It was in some kind of diner with not more than what looked like about 20 people with worried looks on the faces. Trump will crush Hillary if she is still there in the general. imo TRUMP!


If you watch a hillary rally all you get is screeching and anger. Maybe trump does the same thing but he is funneh!! Hillary will tank if it is against Trump. She simply is not entertaining and that is all America seems to want anymore is entertainment.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If you watch a hillary rally all you get is screeching and anger. Maybe trump does the same thing but he is funneh!! Hillary will tank if it is against Trump. She simply is not entertaining and that is all America seems to want anymore is entertainment.


i think your right! Hillary has the lamest personality, who wants her in your living room for the next 4-8 years??
. im pretty sure you dont need any experience for the job either, Obama didnt have any. He only got voted in cuz he was black and made some good savy selling moves. what was his pitch, something about HOPE? . Hillary has a lot of experience, experience fucking things up..,.. and Trump ,well, all he really is, is entertaining and funny and possibly knows how to deal and maneuver his way into winning deals.... its all so bizarre....we need to get rid of this system, its pathetic!


----------



## schnooby (May 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow , that sucks about he timber and the owl. I wonder if you live in Redding Ca.
> Im up in Oregon and they seem to do a pretty good job with the logging industry up here. They chop the trees down and then replant where they log. They seem to have a good system in place. I agree with keeping things simple. Thats the way i live. No kids, No pets, No house.. it makes life so much easier and low stress. Streamline things and cut the bullshit out. Maybe Trump can do it. Hillary certainly wont.



this is what i was talking about.....didnt even look for it, just popped up on google news a few minutes ago....

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-ff-trump-nation-oregon-20160502-story.html?track=lat-pick


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> I love how your entire persona is guilt by association fallacies. no one can ever take you seriously


you literally quoted rhetoric more false and racist than david duke, and got likes from a white supremacist (shorelineOG) and a dumb geriatric racist (nitro harley).

take a step back and examine reality.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The unemployment number is a lie.


you said the same thing about presidential polling until obama's second landlslide.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i think your right! obama only got voted in cuz he was black


i bet you are not racist and place your hope in trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2016)

schnooby said:


> the fed shut down the logging industry right in my own back yard over a fucking owl....the stupidest thing about jobs is how easy they would be to create. Once you actually start making things and building things all the poor bastards living in shithole apartments and trailer parks smoking dirty meth cuz theres no jobs can be put to work and be given value added goods and services in lieu of cash payments.


you are clearly of low intelligence.

if jobs are so easy to create, why not make one for yourself?

or maybe just sit there and blame the government because you can't saw down trees.

fucking simpleton.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2016)

204Kush Master said:


> Trudeau let me tell you its only a matter of time all these refugees he's taking did you see this jack ass we will only take in Gay men to ensure there not terrorists , yea well fuck you who wants Gay refugees and who's the tester to find out if they're really Gay.


wow. astounding stupidity here.


----------



## testiclees (May 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I agree. Trumps numbers are growing by the day and the others are going down. The polls are not looking good for Hillary against Trump right now, his are going up and hers are going down.
> 
> I watched about ten minutes of one of Hillary's rallies today in Kentucky. It was in some kind of diner with not more than what looked like about 20 people with worried looks on the faces. Trump will crush Hillary if she is still there in the general. imo TRUMP!


The thing that happens when your head is way up your circle jerk buds ass is you say crazy stupid fantasy shit


Hillary Clinton
2/7
Donald Trump
10/3
Ted Cruz
22/1
Bernie Sanders
40/1
Paul Ryan


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I agree. Trumps numbers are growing by the day and the others are going down. The polls are not looking good for Hillary against Trump right now, his are going up and hers are going down.
> 
> I watched about ten minutes of one of Hillary's rallies today in Kentucky. It was in some kind of diner with not more than what looked like about 20 people with worried looks on the faces. Trump will crush Hillary if she is still there in the general. imo TRUMP!


I have a feeling you're going to be the new guy Buck quotes until the next election

+14 Romney will be replaced by +? Trump. MuyLoco will be happy


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 3, 2016)

Any Trump supporters want to make an avatar bet?

I'll bet you the democratic candidate will win the general election. If I win, I get to choose your avatar for a month, if you win, you get to choose mine for a month


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> not to nitpick, but it was designed in 1945, not the 1920's. maybe Tommy gun is what you are thinking of?


I obviously didn't mean the AK they outlawed full auto because of Al Capone, Machine Gun Kelly, Bonnie and Clyde, etc. Etc. Don't know the exact date but we have them to thank that we can not own automatics.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wow. astounding stupidity here.


Sounds like 99% of your posts...


----------



## coloradolivin (May 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you literally quoted rhetoric more false and racist than david duke, and got likes from a white supremacist (shorelineOG) and a dumb geriatric racist (nitro harley).
> 
> take a step back and examine reality.


buck still trying to get people to take him seriously and I am like:


----------



## coloradolivin (May 3, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The thing that happens when your head is way up your circle jerk buds ass is you say crazy stupid fantasy shit
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton
> ...


where are the odds for jeb bush? did they......change for some reason?


----------



## nitro harley (May 3, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The thing that happens when your head is way up your circle jerk buds ass is you say crazy stupid fantasy shit
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton
> ...


I voted yesterday. Good luck on your choice. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I have a feeling you're going to be the new guy Buck quotes until the next election
> 
> +14 Romney will be replaced by +? Trump. MuyLoco will be happy


"Trump will crush Hillary like a little twig " Maybe poopy pants will use that one? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so we will say highschool drop out.


You can say what ever you want if it makes you feel better. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> where are the odds for jeb bush? did they......change for some reason?


Hey thats a really penetrating inquiry. 

With that insight you could make $$$. Sell off your pet rocks and beanie babies and bet on the drumpf. With your keen intellect you could easily outmaneuver the pros.

Odds as of May 2 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -340
Donald Trump +280
Bernie Sanders +2500
Ted Cruz +2500
John Kaisch +10000


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Hey thats a really penetrating inquiry.
> 
> With that insight you could make $$$. Sell off your pet rocks and beanie babies and bet on the drumpf. With your keen intellect you could easily outmaneuver the pros.
> 
> ...


Everyone of the experts has been wrong about Trump and he has been underestimated. How can someone that the polls show as unfavorable among women,minorities and even republicans continue to win and dominate? Millions of dollars spent on negative ads against Trump and he still dominates. We are one terrorist attack away from a TRUMP presidency. Once he gets the nomination he will move to the center and court the undecided, women, moderates and everyone else. He has massive crossover appeal and you haven't seen anything yet. You have a likable, funny and charismatic guy going up against a fake, phony career politician like Hillary, can't wait for those debates.


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Everyone of the experts has been wrong about Trump and he has been underestimated. How can someone that the polls show as unfavorable among women,minorities and even republicans continue to win and dominate? Millions of dollars spent on negative ads against Trump and he still dominates. We are one terrorist attack away from a TRUMP presidency. Once he gets the nomination he will move to the center and court the undecided, women, moderates and everyone else. He has massive crossover appeal and you haven't seen anything yet. You have a likable, funny and charismatic guy going up against a fake, phony career politician like Hillary, can't wait for those debates.


In a word you're clueless. Trump is well hated, he's witless, unattractive, and the furthest thing from charismatic. He is lost when it comes to adult conversation and statesman like discourse. You are living in a cave of absolute darkness pining for more rottenness from an idiot party that is on the path of disintegration.

You cant wait for the debates lol you can
In those debates trumps exhaustive canon of cringe worthy idiocy will be put on display. Are you out of your mind. Trump is a laughable clown he is mocked by all but the bigoted, nostaglic and ignorant.

Like the other guy you could sell your bass boat and assault rifles and put your money on that laughable lout. You too are as smart as the other dude and will outwit the pros.

The common traits of trump supporters on RIU: dull, bigoted, white, male, uneducated, angry, delusional...there aren't enough of you to matter. Thats how it works in the USA


----------



## nitro harley (May 3, 2016)

*TRUMP PUMP ALERT!*

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/05/video-newt-predicts-50-states-play-trump-runs-general-like-primary/


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

testiclees said:


> In a word you're clueless. Trump is well hated, he's witless, unattractive, and the furthest thing from charismatic. You are living in a cave of absolute darkness pining for more rottenness from an idiot party that is on the path of disintegration.
> 
> You cant wait for the debates lol you can
> In those debates trumps exhaustive canon of cringe worthy idiocy will be put on display. Are you out of your mind. Trump is a laughable clown he is mocked by all but the bigoted, nostaglic and ignorant.
> ...


Then why is he winning by millions of votes if he is not mainstream? His own party tried to steal the nomination from him, just like they stole it from Sanders. Trump stood up to his own party and fought back against the corrupt establishment. China, Mexico and a few other countries are getting nervous about an America first leader, they werent nervous about a righteous but weak Bernie. Trump has strategy and game, not to mention he is fearless. His biggest strength is he doesn't give a fuck and will speak his mind even if it costs him votes, a real leader. Anyone but corrupt Hillary. I am a democrat, by the way.


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP PUMP ALERT!*
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/05/video-newt-predicts-50-states-play-trump-runs-general-like-primary/


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Then why is he winning by millions of votes if he is not mainstream? His own party tried to steal the nomination from him, just like they stole it from Sanders. Trump stood up to his own party and fought back against the corrupt establishment. China, Mexico and a few other countries are getting nervous about an America first leader, they werent nervous about a righteous but weak Bernie. Trump has strategy and game, not to mention he is fearless. His biggest strength is he doesn't give a fuck and will speak his mind even if it costs him votes, a real leader. Anyone but corrupt Hillary. I am a democrat, by the way.


bro you're on rock....he aint winning shit
He's borderline wacko...he has ZERO chance.

Your knowledge of geopolitics is as laughable and unhinged as your belief that this POS is potus material. He's a fucking slimy salesman.

"The corrupt establishment", lol trump is the fecal detritus of the corrupt establishment. Did you attend Trump U?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

testiclees said:


> bro you're on rock....he aint winning shit
> He's borderline wacko...he has ZERO chance.
> 
> Your knowledge of geopolitics is as laughable and unhinged as your belief that this POS is potus material. He's a fucking slimy salesman.
> ...


You sound like one of Hillary's wall street or big pharma handlers. Follow the money.


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You sound like one of Hillary's wall street or big pharma handlers. Follow the money.


I don't. Bro, you stated that trump is charismatic and likable. This reveals that your ability to process information, discern cultural memes or employ critical thought is non existent. Your "statements" are preposterous idiocy.


Dude if you think trump has a chance bet your fortunes on him. EVERY BETTING FORUM SAYS HE IS A LOSER. But ya with your incisive intellect you could easily outwit them. You and nitro are a pair of geniuses.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

Trump wins in New York and Alabama. New Jersey and some backwoods states like Mississippi and Louisiana. He will win tonight and win in California, just like I predicted three months ago. Massive appeal to all demographics and he defies all conventional wisdom. Every one has been wrong about him thus far. The most strategic man alive. He may be unfavorable but he is winning by MILLIONS of votes.


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3672556


At least Trump supports your right to go in to a womans restroom. I know finding the correct bathroom was a problem for you in the past.


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Trump wins in New York and Alabama. New Jersey and some backwoods states like Mississippi and Louisiana. He will win tonight and win in California, just like I predicted three months ago. Massive appeal to all demographics and he defies all conventional wisdom. Every one has been wrong about him thus far. The most strategic man alive. He may be unfavorable but he is winning by MILLIONS of votes.


Bro wisdom? Are you joking? Your rant sounds like an institutionalized lunatic's JO fantasy.

He has massive appeal to who? Obese white nostalgia freaks? Dude he is fucking despised by a huge majority of voting Americans. Remember his classy jab at McCain? Creepy coward who has never served anything but his ego insults an actual soldier with a juvenile taunt. Millions of idiots cant polish shit.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

Fuck john Mc Shame and his fat daughter.


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> At least Trump supports your right to go in to a womans restroom. I know finding a bathroom was a problem for you in the past.


LOl the asshole in you is shining bright. Bathrooms? Another classy move, crawling into the restroom debate.


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Fuck john Mc Shame and his fat daughter.


classy...you're a gem


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Trump stood up to his own party and fought back against the corrupt establishment.


trump IS the corrupt establishment. going bankrupt and not paying off your creditors when you have plenty of capital to do so is corrupt.

i'm with testiclees, take your allowance from mommy and bet on drumpf to win.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> trump IS the corrupt establishment. going bankrupt and not paying off your creditors when you have plenty of capital to do so is corrupt.
> 
> i'm with testiclees, take your allowance from mommy and bet on drumpf to win.


I wouldn't bet against him.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I wouldn't bet against him.


cough. pu&&y. cough.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

now that sir is quite the endorsement for Dump.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

You realize the more you underestimate Trump, the more you have democrats that stay home and don't vote. Trump can never win and you guys don't even need to vote. STRATEGY.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You realize the more you underestimate Trump, the more you have democrats that stay home and don't vote. Trump can never win and you guys don't even need to vote. STRATEGY.


oh no, i think you underestimate how badly us Dems want to embarrass Dump on the national stage.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> cough. pu&&y. cough.


Where you at in Colorado? I will bet you an ounce of weed that Trump will be elected.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

seriously though you can't scrape up a grand? you could walk away with $2800.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

i'm in the good part of CO. i've got a moldy ounce from 3 yrs ago that i'd be glad to wager.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

Is it a bet for the ounce? I'm in the springs.


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You can say what ever you want if it makes you feel better. TRUMP!


No I don't want to just say whatever. I want what I say to be factual. so let's go over it
You are a high school dropout and Trump loves the uneducated. These are facts, correct ?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

When you say the good part of CO, do you mean a county without a 12 plant per residence ordinance?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Is it a bet for the ounce? I'm in the springs.


no offense, but the 2 hr drive to get there and back isn't worth an ounce. 

any place above 8000 ft is the good part of CO in my opinion.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

how about if trump wins the presidency, i don't show up here for 3 months? and same for you. 

and no, i won't create another acct in the meantime either.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

I would miss you if you were gone for three months. 30 days and you got yourself a deal.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you literally quoted rhetoric more false and racist than david duke, and got likes from a white supremacist (shorelineOG) and a dumb geriatric racist (nitro harley).
> 
> take a step back and examine reality.


You're so bitter.


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> You're so bitter.


brother, saying "bitter" and then citing a discerning observation means youre butt hurt.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I would miss you if you were gone for three months. 30 days and you got yourself a deal.


2 months and you've got a bet.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> 2 months and you've got a bet.


It's a bet.


----------



## Po boy (May 3, 2016)

guess who just won Indiana? DT


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

Po boy said:


> guess who just won Indiana? DT


LYIN TED looked so desperate today. Did you see the exchange between him and the Trump supporter yesterday, it was priceless.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> LYIN TED looked so desperate today. Did you see the exchange between him and the Trump supporter yesterday, it was priceless.


as you know i'm not a fan of either trump or cruz but at least with trump you know what you are getting. a narcissist egomaniac. 

cruz just has that creepy guy in a trenchcoat look attitude to him. like the guys that frequent the jerk off booths in Times Square if you've ever been there.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> as you know i'm not a fan of either trump or cruz but at least with trump you know what you are getting. a narcissist egomaniac.
> 
> cruz just has that creepy guy in a trenchcoat look attitude to him. like the guys that frequent the jerk off booths in Times Square if you've ever been there.


Cruz is so creepy. That greasy hair doesnt help. CREEPY CRUZ.


----------



## nitro harley (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No I don't want to just say whatever. I want what I say to be factual. so let's go over it
> You are a high school dropout and Trump loves the uneducated. These are facts, correct ?


So to you, if a guy or gal graduates at the top of there class whether it is a trade school or any kind of school they would be uneducated . Is that where your head is? or is it in a dark place? like up your own ass. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2016)

ahahaha, your funny SHORELINEOG! stay high dude! 
GOD BLESS AMERICA!
lord knows we are going to need it as we move forward in this process, brothers and sisters.
we ve got to kill Captain STUPID! Got to kill Captain STUPID~




i will try to be here with you cool cats till the end, the bitter end.


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So to you, if a guy or gal graduates at the top of there class whether it is a trade school or any kind of school they would be uneducated . Is that where your head is? or is it in a dark place? like up your own ass. LOL TRUMP!


Guy I only asked for you to verify what I said 
1. You are a high school drop out
2. Trump loves the uneducated
are both these statements correct ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Guy I only asked for you to verify what I said
> 1. You are a high school drop out
> 2. Trump loves the uneducated
> are both these statements correct ?


It really doesn't matter what you say, because you are off your rocker. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 3, 2016)

* TRUMP WINS BIG IN INDIANA!. AND WILL CRUSH THE BITCH LIKE A TWIG!*

Fuck'en A! TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It really doesn't matter what you say, because you are off your rocker. TRUMP!


I'm off my rocker? did I say something incorrect ? Please tell me which part is incorrect.
1. You are a high school drop out
2. Trump loves the uneducated
Which is wrong...if any


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2016)

These Canadians crossed the border into OREGON! NO WALL will stop them.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

The most scripted politician of all time will debate the most unscripted, street smart strategic business man in the land. The phony who carries hot sauce in her purse and panders to losers will look even more ridiculous against the authenticity of Donald Trump.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 3, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The most scripted politician of all time will debate the most unscripted, street smart strategic business man in the nation, probably the world. The phony who carries hot sauce in her purse and panders to losers will look even more ridiculous against the authenticity of Donald Trump.


OK, so if he loses to that, he must be worse then, right?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 3, 2016)

We shall see soon enough. Bernie would have been a better candidate with more crossover appeal,enthusiasm and authenticity. Hillary gave us NAFTA and even democrats own guns. Hillary is a joke and Bill lost his MOJO years ago.


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

Trump is an Immature schoolyard bully that never grew up. I wouldn't vote for that idiot on a bet. He is a joke


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm off my rocker? did I say something incorrect ? Please tell me which part is incorrect.
> 1. You are a high school drop out
> 2. Trump loves the uneducated
> Which is wrong...if any


Your smartness dance is getting fucking old. Get ready to pop like a liberal fucking zit. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump is an Immature schoolyard bully that never grew up. I wouldn't vote for that idiot on a bet. He is a joke


Hey doublejj, just keep up the bad ass garden. And vote for who ever you like. nitro


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 4, 2016)

Not stopping in to troll you guys, obviously your vote is your vote, but I respectfully disapprove of Donald Trump, although between Hillary and Trump, I dunno who I dislike more. I don't believe either is honest and, to the contrary, that both are deceptive/deceitful and most likely going to destroy us. Hopefully Bernie will pick up before we get to the end. But, that's just my dissenting opinion. Cheers, guys.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Hey thats a really penetrating inquiry.
> 
> With that insight you could make $$$. Sell off your pet rocks and beanie babies and bet on the drumpf. With your keen intellect you could easily outmaneuver the pros.
> 
> ...


thats weird. you didn't give any odds for jeb bush. almost like you're covering for something


----------



## coloradolivin (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2016)

Man, the GOP is at an all-time historic low. 

And I'm not so proud to be an American today, knowing that so many fellow Americans put Trump where he is now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 4, 2016)

Damn. Less than 200 delegates left. This is really happening.

Trump vs Clinton is going to be sooooo enjoyable to watch.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 4, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Man, the GOP is at an all-time historic low.
> 
> And I'm not so proud to be an American today, knowing that so many fellow Americans put Trump where he is now.


I hear ya, Man.

I say the same thing after every election: People are idiots.


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I hear ya, Man.
> 
> I say the same thing after every election: People are idiots.


Hi Rolli, Its pretty funny huh? TRUMP!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 4, 2016)

No, in your case it's actually pathetic! You've admitted that you are uneducated, and yet we have to listen to your endless blather. 

Please allow me to help you: Go buy a shovel, and maybe you can dig up a clue.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

rollitup said:


> No, in your case it's actually pathetic! You've admitted that you are uneducated, and yet we have to listen to your endless blather.
> 
> Please allow me to help you: Go buy a shovel, and maybe you can dig up a clue.


So, you consider yourself above people who are not formally educated? That is not very liberal of you.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, you consider yourself above people who are not formally educated? That is not very liberal of you.


 I don't think he said that. I think he's implying that it speaks for Trump's supporters' demographic make-up.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't think he said that. I think he's implying that it speaks for Trump's supporters' demographic make-up.


Well, as an independent observer I saw that he made a personal attack, then made another one about a posters education level and based on that dismissed him as part of the dialogue.

Which is what liberals do with everyone that does not support their ideology. They prevent speech, not debate it. They shout people down, block traffic, conduct disruptive protests, anything but to actually have the discussion.

Which is why it is fascinating to watch it play out exactly the same on this website. A microcosm of reality...


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

One other ironic point. According to Rollitup it was the uneducated guy that picked the winner of the Republican party nomination from the get go despite all the derision dumped upon him. Maybe uneducated is not the same as stupid eh?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Well, as an independent observer I saw that he made a personal attack, then made another one about a posters education level and based on that dismissed him as part of the dialogue.
> 
> Which is what liberals do with everyone that does not support their ideology. They prevent speech, not debate it. They shout people down, block traffic, conduct disruptive protests, anything but to actually have the discussion.
> 
> Which is why it is fascinating to watch it play out exactly the same on this website. A microcosm of reality...


I'm a libertarian, personally, but I think we're all just sick of heavy government interference in our private lives, which usually happens when a Republican is in office. Not only that, but demonstrating is a right under the Constitution.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm a libertarian, personally, but I think we're all just sick of heavy government interference in our private lives, which usually happens when a Republican is in office. Not only that, but demonstrating is a right under the Constitution.


I support peaceful demonstration and peaceful debate. I am also a libertarian but if you look around, many people want government to come in and make it 'fair' by providing 'Free' Healthcare. Padwan wants free food and free college and $40,000 guaranteed salary.

What I want is smaller government because that is the only way to eliminate the corruption. Other people demand the people getting the money rewrite the laws and believe that they are going to when they get lied to.

Trump was the only candidate that hadnt been in government for decades. He is definitely not a conservative and I doubt he is really a Republican as defined by the party platform. He is a wierd hybrid that cannot be bought and cannot be managed.

You are right, the people are pissed on both sides.

The question is whether you want Barak Obama's 3rd term with more legislation, more attacks on coal, etc. More regulation and more crony capitalism. She has made multi-millions from paid speeches to the very banks that she says she is going to control. Seriously??

Trump isnt the best choice but he is the best choice of the ones we have.


----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2016)

The Ignore feature is your friend, OliveDrab.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I support peaceful demonstration and peaceful debate. I am also a libertarian but if you look around, many people want government to come in and make it 'fair' by providing 'Free' Healthcare. Padwan wants free food and free college and $40,000 guaranteed salary.
> 
> What I want is smaller government because that is the only way to eliminate the corruption. Other people demand the people getting the money rewrite the laws and believe that they are going to when they get lied to.
> 
> ...


What I'd like is for people to stop giving so much of a fuck about money that has an artificially inflated value and put more stock in caring for their fellow man and woman, left and right. College should be free. Healthcare is a basic human right. Food is a right. I get the idea of personal responsibility, but it's not irresponsible, and to the contrary, it's the honorable and dutiful, to take care of your fellow countrypeople..


----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2016)

^^ Fuckin A ^^^


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What I'd like is for people to stop giving so much of a fuck about money that has an artificially inflated value and put more stock in caring for their fellow man and woman, left and right. College should be free. Healthcare is a basic human right. Food is a right. I get the idea of personal responsibility, but it's not irresponsible, and to the contrary, it's the honorable and dutiful, to take care of your fellow country people..


And I would agree with that. Where I disagree is that it is the job of the government through confiscation of wealth.

College should not be free, otherwise it has no value. If it has no value then something beyond college will be created. When does free college end anyway? Can you take college courses till you die?

Who pays for and works for the food that is a right? Do they work for free? If not, where does the money come from to pay them?

Personal responsibility is what made this country great and government oversight is what pushes it down.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 4, 2016)

What's so hard about understanding compassion for your fellow man? Some of these Trump supporters seem to want to live in a society where their Doctor should be a hardass and tell them to pull themselves up by their bootstraps when they get metastasized colo-rectal cancer. Not all of you, but a lot of you.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

Pretty sad as a President nominee you read the National Inquiry and actually believe that shit .. Scary


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> How can someone that the polls show as unfavorable among women,minorities and even republicans continue to win and dominate?


being unfavorable among women and minorities is exactly why he does well - in a republican primary you moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Where you at in Colorado? I will bet you an ounce of weed that Trump will be elected.


i've seen your "weed". no thanks.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The most scripted politician of all time will debate the most unscripted, street smart strategic business man in the land. The phony who carries hot sauce in her purse and panders to losers will look even more ridiculous against the authenticity of Donald Trump.


what was the strategy behind 4 bankruptcies?


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

The Republican party is now thinking about running a 3rd party candidate to fight Trump in Nov.....lol....oh lol


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

rollitup said:


> No, in your case it's actually pathetic! You've admitted that you are uneducated, and yet we have to listen to your endless blather.
> 
> Please allow me to help you: Go buy a shovel, and maybe you can dig up a clue.


Rolli, I own many shovels , from Oregon to Hawaii and at least three on the boat. We mostly just dig for money , not liberal shit. sorry. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Rolli, I own many shovels , from Oregon to Hawaii and at least three on the boat. We mostly just dig for money , not liberal shit. sorry. TRUMP!


did you use a shovel to heap dirt on your neighbor's burning house, which caught on fire because your other white trash neighbor was burning trash outside?


----------



## schnooby (May 4, 2016)

either or propositions are fundamentally logically flawed. The cognitive mistakes so many people here are making are framing arguments in an all or nothing syntax. This is not reasonable, logical or even realistic. Real life is far more nuanced and multifaceted than most people are willing or able to allow for in consideration of a subject. It is for this very reason that we have so many rediculous arguments, precisely because they are predicated on cartoonishly unrealistic premises.


you know who you are......and if you dont ......you poor soul


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you use a shovel to heap dirt on your neighbor's burning house, which caught on fire because your other white trash neighbor was burning trash outside?


Poopy pants, Everybody's brown here in Hawaii including me. We spent hours on the beach yesterday snorkeling and taking in some rays and hanging with other brown people. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, Everybody's brown here in Hawaii including me. We spent hours on the beach yesterday snorkeling and taking in some rays and hanging with other brown people. TRUMP!


correct me if i'm wrong, but aren't you a high school dropout?


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but aren't you a high school dropout?


Poopy pants , shouldn't you be humping hillary's leg right now? She needs you before the crushing gets any worse. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants , shouldn't you be humping hillary's leg right now? She needs you before the crushing gets any worse. LOL TRUMP!


I don't get why you guys do that. "TRUMP!" It just makes me think of how mentally incapacitated people make sudden booming, growling, or grunting noises when they're happy.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants , shouldn't you be humping hillary's leg right now? She needs you before the crushing gets any worse. LOL TRUMP!


why is it so hard for you to admit that you are a high school dropout?


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't get why you guys do that. "TRUMP!" It just makes me think of how mentally incapacitated people make sudden booming, growling, or grunting noises when they're happy.


cavemen


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't get why you guys do that. "TRUMP!" It just makes me think of how mentally incapacitated people make sudden booming, growling, or grunting noises when they're happy.


Do you know why people put political signs in there yard? If you understand why that happens and don't understand why I put TRUMP! at the end of my posts. Then I just can't help you. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> cavemen


Tool Time.....


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why is it so hard for you to admit that you are a high school dropout?


Poopy pants, because at my age , why should I give a fuck? TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Do you know why people put political signs in there yard? If you understand why that happens and don't understand why I put TRUMP! at the end of my posts. Then I just can't help you. TRUMP!


When Trump said " I love the uneducated", did you smile at the T.V. and say "I love you too"


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When Trump said " I love the uneducated", did you smile at the T.V. and say "I love you too"


No, because Trump was reaching out to Bernie supports. Your education seems to be not worth a shit. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No, because Trump was reaching out to Bernie supports. Your education seems to be not worth a shit. LOL TRUMP!


Actually he wasn't. He was just being honest.
Trump loves the poorly educated. You are a high school drop out. 
Perfect fit.


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actually he wasn't. He was just being honest.
> Trump loves the poorly educated. You are a high school drop out.
> Perfect fit.


You know what the difference between my education and yours is? My opinion is that you create jobs washing other peoples cloths at nearly minimum wage and I create jobs that can build new homes, buy new trucks and live the american dream. That is an education you can't buy. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You know what the difference between my education and yours is? My opinion is that you create jobs washing other peoples cloths at nearly minimum wage and I create jobs that can build new homes, buy new trucks and live the american dream. That is an education you can buy. LOL TRUMP!


Where can I buy an education like that ?
I understand Trump talks to you in a why you understand. Most people say it is about on a 4th grade level. 
No substance in anything he say. Caveman talk to the poorly educated. Huge, great, China, problem, bad deal, Mexico, is all your pea caveman brain can pick up and he loves it. Are your children this dumb. I pray not. Tell me they are against Trump. What about your wife ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Where can I buy an education like that ?
> I understand Trump talks to you in a why you understand. Most people say it is about on a 4th grade level.
> No substance in anything he say. Caveman talk to the poorly educated. Huge, great, China, problem, bad deal, Mexico, is all your pea caveman brain can pick up and he loves it. Are your children this dumb. I pray not. Tell me they are against Trump. What about your wife ?


You seem to be a mess. These next few months are going to be fun. Don't you agree? LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You seem to be a mess. These next few months are going to be fun. Don't you agree? LOL TRUMP!


Do you agree that Trump uses very simple words.


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you agree that Trump uses very simple words.


Bernies people like simple. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Bernies people like simple. LOL TRUMP!


No I would say Bernie has a much more extended vocabulary than Trump.
Trump loves the uneducated like yourself for a reason guy.


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No I would say Bernie has a much more extended vocabulary than Trump.
> Trump loves the uneducated like yourself for a reason guy.


To be honest, Trump loves everybody. Even you, whether you like it or not. TRUMP!


----------



## 757growin (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> To be honest, Trump loves everybody. Even you, whether you like it or not. TRUMP!


Hey doesn't love mexicans.. thinks they are rapists and criminals in general.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 4, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't get why you guys do that. "TRUMP!" It just makes me think of how mentally incapacitated people make sudden booming, growling, or grunting noises when they're happy.


Trump is the sound a fart makes underwater.


----------



## testiclees (May 4, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Trump is the sound a fart makes underwater.


Dude dont forget he's "really rich"!

They just played that clip on radio where he says he funds his own campaign since hes really rich. Lol how can folks take that slimy arrogant moron as a statesman? Fuck, Romney is like Abe Lincoln by comparison.

To say that trump is a target rich candidate "is an understatement". The ads are gonna be hilarious. We will get snippets of the riotiously moronic assholery that trump imagines informed citizens want to hear.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude dont forget he's "really rich"!


I haven't forgotten. Also, don't forget his earth-shattering political pronouncement: "It's gonna be great." Now THAT's a policy to get behind!


----------



## testiclees (May 4, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> I haven't forgotten. Also, don't forget his earth-shattering political pronouncement: "It's gonna be great." Now THAT's a policy to get behind!


He makes you wanna vomit with sorrow but , in truth, i am so looking forward to the crushing defeat that i hope sends him into total exile.


----------



## ky man (May 4, 2016)

Trump will be are next president just wait and see..ky


----------



## testiclees (May 4, 2016)

ky man said:


> Trump will be are next president just wait and see..ky


Ky you are clearly accustomed to being mistaken. Your assertion is welcome news.

Shoreline youre duller than fuck in believing that your thinking is more realistic than gambling professionals. Trump is joke around the world yet he is a last great white hope for the hopelessly clueless.

The gop is a catastrophe. Its idiocy fueled by common idiots who are in the minority and facing extinction.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

That first line made me laugh... I think it was the 60mg taffy ;]


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I create jobs that can build new homes, buy new trucks and live the american dream. That is an education you can't buy. LOL TRUMP!


then why did you have to defraud social security to get benefits for your wife?


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey doesn't love mexicans.. thinks they are rapists and criminals in general.


Who the hell would like a rapist and a criminal? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then why did you have to defraud social security to get benefits for your wife?


Government gravy, YUM YUM. TRUMP!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude dont forget he's "really rich"!
> 
> They just played that clip on radio where he says he funds his own campaign since hes really rich. Lol how can folks take that slimy arrogant moron as a statesman? Fuck, Romney is like Abe Lincoln by comparison.
> 
> To say that trump is a target rich candidate "is an understatement". The ads are gonna be hilarious. We will get snippets of the riotiously moronic assholery that trump imagines informed citizens want to hear.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Who the hell would like a rapist and a criminal? TRUMP!


but you just said trump loves everyone.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2016)

When Trump comes to Eugene this Friday night, Im going to light a big fat doobie and pass it to him.  Some of my AK-47 from WA state. 6 more months till Oregon goes legal. Im pretty sure he said that he is Ok with States taking care of their own MJ laws. Someone should ask him again, see if he changed his mind or not. He is so unpredictable. As President he is going to have some secret codes that no one else has . Like the nuclear weapon code. Anyone ever listen to Michael saveage (the radio show the SAVAGE nation?)


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but you just said trump loves everyone.


He even loves a floor shitter like you. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

*Trump landslides last 6 states, Lyin Ted drops out, Hungry John drops out, Vicente Fox apologizes. ARE WE TIRED OF WINNING YET??


FUCK NO! KEEP WINNING! TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 4, 2016)

*TRUMP TELLS MEXICO TO GET YOUR MONEY READY! LOL TRUMP!*


----------



## ky man (May 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ky you are clearly accustomed to being mistaken. Your assertion is welcome news.
> 
> Shoreline youre duller than fuck in believing that your thinking is more realistic than gambling professionals. Trump is joke around the world yet he is a last great white hope for the hopelessly clueless.
> 
> The gop is a catastrophe. Its idiocy fueled by common idiots who are in the minority and facing extinction.


ARE you mad at trump for the reason that he could buy you out and burn it and never mis the money?I don't think your even close to being as smart as trump or you would fly in you private jets like he dos.ky


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

ky man said:


> ARE you mad at trump for the reason that he could buy you out and burn it and never mis the money?I don't think your even close to being as smart as trump or you would fly in you private jets like he dos.ky


when did obama pardon hillary's server?


----------



## ky man (May 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> when did obama pardon hillary's server?


like I sad if you wount the info look it up.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

ky man said:


> like I sad if you wount the info look it up.


nah. you made the claim when you were telling us how you know stuff is true because you see it with your own eyes.

so it's up to you to prove it now, or be proven a dumb liar who can't separate fantasy from fact.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When Trump comes to Eugene this Friday night, Im going to light a big fat doobie and pass it to him.  Some of my AK-47 from WA state. 6 more months till Oregon goes legal. Im pretty sure he said that he is Ok with States taking care of their own MJ laws. Someone should ask him again, see if he changed his mind or not. He is so unpredictable. As President he is going to have some secret codes that no one else has . Like the nuclear weapon code. Anyone ever listen to Michael saveage (the radio show the SAVAGE nation?)


So you're one of the five female Savage listeners. Been a fan of his for years, that dude is so smart and cracks me up. I have talked to him a couple of time on the air, which was an honor for me.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2016)

ky man said:


> you are dumb that's a fact.lol lol lol lol ky


then why are you the one who can't even back up what he says?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> being unfavorable among women and minorities is exactly why he does well - in a republican primary you moron.


That fact always seems to escape them, of course the dumpster does well in the primaries because ONLY republicunts can vote for him.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No, because Trump was reaching out to Bernie supports. Your education seems to be not worth a shit. LOL TRUMP!


So now all of a sudden brown, women, Blacks are just going to leave the Bernie boat and get on the dumpster train?? The very same demographic group he's way behind on and their the uneducated??

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 5, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude dont forget he's "really rich"!
> 
> They just played that clip on radio where he says he funds his own campaign since hes really rich. Lol how can folks take that slimy arrogant moron as a statesman? Fuck, Romney is like Abe Lincoln by comparison.
> 
> To say that trump is a target rich candidate "is an understatement". The ads are gonna be hilarious. We will get snippets of the riotiously moronic assholery that trump imagines informed citizens want to hear.


No, no, no, remember he's really, really rich (emphasis on the second 'really') what a self centered douchebag.

B4L


----------



## coloradolivin (May 5, 2016)

oh how the mighty have fallen


----------



## coloradolivin (May 5, 2016)

this is unclebuck and olive drab right now lol


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3673940


wasting no time to post trump spam again, eh?


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2016)

and....reported as spam.


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Bugeye (May 5, 2016)

Why does Trump sometimes look purple and other times orange? I don't think it is my tv, everyone else looks normal.


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## PoodleBud (May 5, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Why does Trump sometimes look purple and other times orange? I don't think it is my tv, everyone else looks normal.


That's easy - his normal coloring is pumpkin headed orange, but when he gets worked up he turns purple. God willing, he'll get so worked up his head will come flying off his shoulders and explode.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 5, 2016)

*TRUMP WILL CRUSH THIS BITCH!*


--


----------



## nitro harley (May 5, 2016)

*CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE TWIG!*


*Rush Limbaugh: Trump Will Defeat Hillary Clinton in Landslide Proportions*

Jim Hoft May 4th, 2016 8:21 pm 197 Comments


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

im still with trump .. for some reason i dunno though ..maybe he is trollin and gonna drop out the last minute


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE TWIG!*
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh: Trump Will Defeat Hillary Clinton in Landslide Proportions*
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE TWIG!*
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh: Trump Will Defeat Hillary Clinton in Landslide Proportions*
> ...


----------



## nitro harley (May 5, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

Don't miss the action. 7:00 EDT

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-live-stream-in-charleston-wv/


----------



## nitro harley (May 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3674071


Hey poopy pants, Did you lose your job? TRUMP!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 5, 2016)

I'm leaning towards a vote for Trump. I was gonna vote Hillary so the Dems couldn't blame the upcoming economic disaster on any else, but it looks like they'll eat that ball of shit regardless of who's POTUS. A trump win is delicious in all respects, liberals will lose their friggin minds and Pubs will shit the bed. I just wish he would drop this "build the wall" bullshit. He could have my vote with one word...minefields.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants, Did you lose your job? TRUMP!


work truck needs some work on the transmission, so i am stuck dealing with beautiful spring weather. woe is me.

anymore brilliant limbaugh predictions, you racist geriatric dipshit?

LOL!



MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm leaning towards a vote for Trump. I was gonna vote Hillary so the Dems couldn't blame the upcoming economic disaster on any else, but it looks like they'll eat that ball of shit regardless of who's POTUS. A trump win is delicious in all respects, liberals will lose their friggin minds and Pubs will shit the bed. I just wish he would drop this "build the wall" bullshit. He could have my vote with one word...minefields.


so that establishes it.

you are voting for the KKK candidate, but only begrudgingly since he is not quite racist enough for you.


----------



## londonfog (May 5, 2016)

Trump just did a big No No
He stated he wanted to audit the Federal Reserve.
We will never see Trump as POTUS


----------



## londonfog (May 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> you are dumb that's a fact.lol lol lol lol ky


----------



## ChesusRice (May 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump just did a big No No
> He stated he wanted to audit the Federal Reserve.
> We will never see Trump as POTUS


Trump is going for the tin foil hat vote


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm leaning towards a vote for Trump. I was gonna vote Hillary so the Dems couldn't blame the upcoming economic disaster on any else, but it looks like they'll eat that ball of shit regardless of who's POTUS. A trump win is delicious in all respects, liberals will lose their friggin minds and Pubs will shit the bed. I just wish he would drop this "build the wall" bullshit. He could have my vote with one word...minefields.


or give orders to just shoot on site and the minefields also.TRUMP is the man and will be are next president he also will make AMERICA GREAT ONCE AGAIN,He will tax the foren companies 35 percent to sell there cheap laber shit here,so that will make those companies come back to America where they left from..TRUMP ..ky


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> or give orders to just shoot on site and the minefields also.TRUMP is the man and will be are next president he also will make AMERICA GREAT ONCE AGAIN,He will tax the foren companies 35 percent to sell there cheap laber shit here,so that will make those companies come back to America where they left from..TRUMP ..ky


ky, if Trump is going to be good for American business why wouldn't Wall Street endorse him? After all they are all investors in American business......you think maybe it's because Trump will not be good for Wall Street or American business & they know it?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> or give orders to just shoot on site and the minefields also.TRUMP is the man and will be are next president he also will make AMERICA GREAT ONCE AGAIN,He will tax the foren companies 35 percent to sell there cheap laber shit here,so that will make those companies come back to America where they left from..TRUMP ..ky


*our next president, *foreign companies, *cheap labor


You have piss poor grammar, spelling, and reading comprehension - and _that's _a fact.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 5, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> *our next president, *foreign companies, *cheap labor
> 
> View attachment 3674359
> You have piss poor grammar, spelling, and reading comprehension - and _that's _a fact.


Hence that's why the dumpster loves the uneducated!

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (May 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> work truck needs some work on the transmission, so i am stuck dealing with beautiful spring weather. woe is me.
> 
> anymore brilliant limbaugh predictions, you racist geriatric dipshit?
> 
> .


Fuck Limbaugh, I will give you my prediction . *TRUMP WILL CRUSH THE BITCH LIKE A LITTLE TWIG!. * Hows that? TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2016)

Republican House Speaker Paul Ryan refuses to back Donald Trump....


----------



## nitro harley (May 5, 2016)

TRUMP PUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Republican House Speaker Paul Ryan refuses to back Donald Trump....


Doublejj, Ryans feelings are hurt right now, but he will get over it. imo


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> or give orders to just shoot on site and the minefields also.TRUMP is the man and will be are next president he also will make AMERICA GREAT ONCE AGAIN,He will tax the foren companies 35 percent to sell there cheap laber shit here,so that will make those companies come back to America where they left from..TRUMP ..ky


so when did obama pardon hillary's email server?

month and day, please.


----------



## nitro harley (May 5, 2016)

*THE BITCH BASH HAS BEGUN! TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Republican House Speaker Paul Ryan refuses to back Donald Trump....


Trumps response to Ryan comment.

*DONALD J. TRUMP RESPONDS TO SPEAKER PAUL RYAN*
"I am not ready to support Speaker Ryan's agenda. Perhaps in the future we can work together and come to an agreement about what is best for the American people. They have been treated so badly for so long that it is about time for politicians to put them first!"








*Donald J. Trump!*


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trumps response to Ryan comment.
> 
> *DONALD J. TRUMP RESPONDS TO SPEAKER PAUL RYAN*
> "I am not ready to support Speaker Ryan's agenda. Perhaps in the future we can work together and come to an agreement about what is best for the American people. They have been treated so badly for so long that it is about time for politicians to put them first!"AMEAN if I was trump I would not stupe as to low as wount to speak with that no good big felling paul ryan he walks like hes got a dick up his ass.I cant stand paul ryan...
> ...


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trumps response to Ryan comment.
> 
> *DONALD J. TRUMP RESPONDS TO SPEAKER PAUL RYAN*
> "I am not ready to support Speaker Ryan's agenda. Perhaps in the future we can work together and come to an agreement about what is best for the American people. They have been treated so badly for so long that it is about time for politicians to put them first!"
> ...


I cant stand paul ryan and I hope there is a way that trump could fire him when trump becomes are new president...ryan walks like he has a dick up his ass and he is big felling but he is just a little prick in my book.GO TRUMP THERE SWETING OVER YOU FOR YOUR NOT SELLING OUT THE AMERICAN PEOPLE AS THE REAST HAS DID IN THE PAST.that why they hate trump they can buy him for trump don't need there crocked money.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 6, 2016)

ky man said:


> I cant stand paul ryan and I hope there is a way that trump could fire him when trump becomes are new president...ryan walks like he has a dick up his ass and he is big felling but he is just a little prick in my book.GO TRUMP THERE SWETING OVER YOU FOR YOUR NOT SELLING OUT THE AMERICAN PEOPLE AS THE REAST HAS DID IN THE PAST.that why they hate trump they can buy him for trump don't need there crocked money.


Sorry to burst your bubble the dumpster is NOT self funding and IS taking outside money. He's a phony.

B4L

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/


----------



## rizzlaking (May 6, 2016)

your two top runners in the presidential race are corrupt and psychopathic. at least with Trump though its an unknown how many people he will kill both foreign and domestic. 

oooh it will be a surprise


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 6, 2016)

Does anyone here dispute that Donald Trump, and most of those supporting Donald Trump, is/are bigots?

http://m.nydailynews.com/news/politics/king-support-donald-trump-bigot-article-1.2626069


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Does anyone here dispute that Donald Trump, and those supporting Donald Trump, is/are bigots?
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/news/politics/king-support-donald-trump-bigot-article-1.2626069


I would agree if you include the word "some or most"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I would agree if you include the word "some or most"


That's fair. So, let me edit.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 6, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble the dumpster is NOT self funding and IS taking outside money. He's a phony.
> 
> B4L
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/


All politicians take money so all politicians are phony? This is probably a true statement...


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> All politicians take money so all politicians are phony? This is probably a true statement...


I feel sorry that your life is so fucked up that you have to put your faith in the likes of Trump. How poor are you ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I feel sorry that your life is so fucked up that you have to put your faith in the likes of Trump. How poor are you ?


I'm sorry, what? I think you're mistaken. I'm a Bernie guy.


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm sorry, what? I think you're mistaken. I'm a Bernie guy.


that was not to you


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> that was not to you


My mistake. Sorry. Sleep deprivation.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I feel sorry that your life is so fucked up that you have to put your faith in the likes of Trump. How poor are you ?


I feel sorry for your life you think Shillary Cunton has the slightest chance of beating Trump. But I don't look down on you it's not your fault momma dropped you on your head as a little baby.


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I feel sorry for your life you think Shillary Cunton has the slightest chance of beating Trump. But I don't look down on you it's not your fault momma dropped you on your head as a little baby.


I don't have many conversations with you because I deemed you stupid. Just so you know


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Many republicans are now looking for a 3rd party candidate..."anyone but trump"...http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/chagrined-anti-trump-republicans-seek-to-recruit-third-party-candidate/ar-BBsI1dT?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> All politicians take money so all politicians are phony? This is probably a true statement...


Except the dumpsters biggest attraction and his biggest boast was he was self funding he's just a big ass phony.

He suckered all the weak minded supporters into thinking he was going to spend his own money from beginning to end but once his two competitors dropped out he wasted no time throwing up a donation page and hiring a professional fundraiser.

He's a fucking phony who cares about Donald J Trump only. 

B4L


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Many republicans are now looking for a 3rd party candidate..."anyone but trump"...http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/chagrined-anti-trump-republicans-seek-to-recruit-third-party-candidate/ar-BBsI1dT?ocid=spartandhp


Thats why I am not a republican. TRUMP supporters are not republicans. TRUMP is a bad ass motherfucker and I feel sorry for a 3rd party candidate cause Donald will take them down. When he becomes President he will get stuff done and be popular with nearly everyone. Hillary gave us NAFTA and Iraq. TRUMP opposed both. I lived on the border before and after NAFTA and watched most of our food,cars,clothes and jobs being produced in Mexico with the stroke of a pen, Bill Clinton and the republicans destroyed our middle class. Big pharma is bigger than the oil industry.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Thats why I am not a republican. TRUMP supporters are not republicans. TRUMP is a bad ass motherfucker and I feel sorry for a 3rd party candidate cause Donald will take them down. When he becomes President he will get stuff done and be popular with nearly everyone. Hillary gave us NAFTA and Iraq. TRUMP opposed both. I lived on the border before and after NAFTA and watched most of our food,cars,clothes and jobs being produced in Mexico with the stroke of a pen, Bill Clinton and the republicans destroyed our middle class. Big pharma is bigger than the oil industry.


I agree with you on one point: Hillary is a fucking evil cunt. I respectfully have a differing view on Trump, but I'll keep it to myself out of respect for your personal views. But, we definitely agree on Hillary. Fuck her and Blowjob Bill.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 6, 2016)

Nitro's wife..


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I agree with you on one point: Hillary is a fucking evil cunt.


So how would you describe her supporters?

Same can be said of Sanders who is so out of touch with reality it isn't even funny.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> So how would you describe her supporters?
> 
> Same can be said of Sanders who is so out of touch with reality it isn't even funny.


What supporters? Go on the street and ask people and democrats all want Bernie, like 20 to 1. I think she some how rigged it and stole votes from Bernie.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> What supporters? Go on the street and ask people and democrats all want Bernie, like 20 to 1. I think she some how rigged it and stole votes from Bernie.


If you do your homework you'll see that the Democratic nomination process has been rigged from the get-go in favor of Billary.

BTW, no one in my community supports Sanders. We're not that stupid. We don't allow ourselves to be played as a tool that needs a good sharpening.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 6, 2016)

That phony MF said he loves Hispanics... Newsflash we don't love your ass. 

How can anyone think this scumbag can win with unfavorables among Hispanics at 79% with just under 7 months to go until Election Day that number has gotten worse from the day he announced almost a year ago when Hispanics liked him a little better and forget the women support he's fucked, I love it.

B4L


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 6, 2016)

If he loses the Hispanic voters because of the wall issue, so be it. Right is right and wrong is wrong. I don't like Trump because I think he lacks class and has an anger issue, but at least he tells it like it is.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 6, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> If he loses the Hispanic voters because of the wall issue, so be it. Right is right and wrong is wrong. I don't like Trump because I think he lacks class and has an anger issue, but at least he tells it like it is.


He just says what bigots like to hear, but it's not only Hispanics he's going to lose it's women in both party's all he has is angry white men and some white women that's it you can't win elections like that, can you name any demographic group other than those two that I mentioned that support him? Huh?

Stick a fork in him he's done before he even got started.

B4L


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> If he loses the Hispanic voters because of the wall issue, so be it. Right is right and wrong is wrong. I don't like Trump because I think he lacks class and has an anger issue, but at least he tells it like it is.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 6, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> So how would you describe her supporters?
> 
> Same can be said of Sanders who is so out of touch with reality it isn't even funny.


Hillary is a cuckold. All of her followers support cucks


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Hillary is a cuckold. All of her followers support cucks


is that you Ted Cruz?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is that you Ted Cruz?


No, it's Bill.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Donald is sooo immature it's frightening. The first time a Russian plant strays too close to a Navy ship he might hit the button & send up a couple mushroom clouds just to show them who's boss!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is that you Ted Cruz?


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> No, it's Bill.


Donald will single handedly put Bill back in the White House, thanks Trump....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Donald is sooo immature it's frightening. The first time a Russian plant strays too close to a Navy ship he might hit the button & send up a couple mushroom clouds just to show them who's boss!


Too bad we already know about Hillary's abysmal foreign policy record. The best you can come up with is "might" for Donald.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Too bad we already know about Hillary's abysmal foreign policy record. The best you can come up with is "might" for Donald.


And you call that Donalds foreign policy?...


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Donald is a loose cannon & too immature to put in charge of anything dangerous...


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2016)

Bill always asks the ladies, '' I know you from some where, have I come across your face before?"


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Bill always asks the ladies, '' I know you from some where, have I come across your face before?"


He will be a great First Husband.....


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2016)

I still can't believe the blue dress. You think she would have swallowed...just out of respect for the oval office.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2016)

Donald's super model wives all swallow...just sayin.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Donald's super model wives all swallow...just sayin.


They are all pros......Bill likes them a little less experienced


----------



## UncleBuck (May 6, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Too bad we already know about Hillary's abysmal foreign policy record. The best you can come up with is "might" for Donald.


are you one of those benghazi truthers?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Donald's super model wives all swallow...just sayin.


listen to you fantasize about having sex with donald trump.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Donald's super model wives all swallow...just sayin.


Only 2 of them were models; the middle one was just a garden variety gold digging bimbo.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I feel sorry that your life is so fucked up that you have to put your faith in the likes of Trump. How poor are you ?


I am not putting my faith in him, I am hoping he does at least something to change the mess that Washington has become.

Poor? I dont consider myself poor at all. I own my house outright, am on my 4th month of a new business. Last month saw 300% above sales targets. This month I just locked in the 4th job of the month and am now at 100% sales projections. I would like to see another 300 or 400% month off of sales projections and it is certainly likely.

You might be surprised but I am not voting for Trump for what he can do for me, I am voting for Trump for what he can do for business, jobs and the overall economic prosperity of America. We cant win when inflation is 2% and the GDP growth is .5%.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 6, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Except the dumpsters biggest attraction and his biggest boast was he was self funding he's just a big ass phony.
> 
> He suckered all the weak minded supporters into thinking he was going to spend his own money from beginning to end but once his two competitors dropped out he wasted no time throwing up a donation page and hiring a professional fundraiser.
> 
> ...


I dont recall him ever promising to self fund. He did accept donations in the primary. He cant be bought. ER: there is no amount of money someone can realistically offer him to sway his opinion or vote. Hillary has a track record of being bought, sold and rented for campaign donations.

Lets contrast him with Hillary Clinton. Do you think she cares about the poor? About the minorities? About women? ROFLMAO!!! She is one of the 1%, a lifetime politician and a proven liar time after time. 

I dont get to pick the person I want for president, I have stated that many times. I just get to pick between the 2 people left standing. And we are not sure if it is going to be Hillary on the Democratic side yet.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont consider myself poor at all... I just locked in the 4th job of the month and am now at 100% sales projections.


not that anything you say is remotely believable, but let's suppose for LOLs that you are actually telling the truth.

at $400 a pop, you are making $1600 a month (before taxes and expenses). that is less than $20k a year. you are almost at the poverty line.

again, not that anyone believes you are capable of doing a home inspection. after all, you couldn't even tell me what an acceptable range for Rh should be in a home.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Only 2 of them were models; the middle one was just a garden variety gold digging bimbo.


Trumps wives.....


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not putting my faith in him, I am hoping he does at least something to change the mess that Washington has become.
> 
> Poor? I dont consider myself poor at all. I own my house outright, am on my 4th month of a new business. Last month saw 300% above sales targets. This month I just locked in the 4th job of the month and am now at 100% sales projections. I would like to see another 300 or 400% month off of sales projections and it is certainly likely.
> 
> You might be surprised but I am not voting for Trump for what he can do for me, I am voting for Trump for what he can do for business, jobs and the overall economic prosperity of America. We cant win when inflation is 2% and the GDP growth is .5%.


What is it that he will do for jobs and business that you like. What plan inspires you most.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 6, 2016)

Trump’s America: Woman Who Painted ‘Naked Trump’ Beaten By His Goons


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## NewtoMJ (May 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Oddly enough, I think the left looks better.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Trump to face trial for fraud......http://www.sfgate.com/news/us/article/Judge-to-consider-timing-of-Trump-University-trial-7396981.php


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 6, 2016)

*Trump Supporter Still Planning On Rioting At National Convention Anyway*
*




*

http://www.theonion.com/article/trump-supporter-still-planning-rioting-national-co-52878


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> *Trump Supporter Still Planning On Rioting At National Convention Anyway*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think the hellbitch is having his rioting dun for trump and the burn..ky...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> I think the hellbitch is having his rioting dun for trump and the burn..ky...


it's more likely precipitated by donald trump encouraging his supporters to assault people, even going so far as to pay the legal fees of anyone who assaults a protester. he's got you racist idiots whipped up into a froth.

anyhoo, can you please name the day and month on which obama pardoned hillary's email server, smart guy?


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont recall him ever promising to self fund. He did accept donations in the primary. He cant be bought. ER: there is no amount of money someone can realistically offer him to sway his opinion or vote. Hillary has a track record of being bought, sold and rented for campaign donations.
> 
> Lets contrast him with Hillary Clinton. Do you think she cares about the poor? About the minorities? About women? ROFLMAO!!! She is one of the 1%, a lifetime politician and a proven liar time after time.
> 
> I dont get to pick the person I want for president, I have stated that many times. I just get to pick between the 2 people left standing. And we are not sure if it is going to be Hillary on the Democratic side yet.


I agree 110 percent With you but the troll buck will not..ky..ps did you notice that the troll buck tries to start shit on ever post>>He loves to troll people.Thats why I will not answer his post that pisses him off even moor.LOL LOL


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump to face trial for fraud......http://www.sfgate.com/news/us/article/Judge-to-consider-timing-of-Trump-University-trial-7396981.php


If they think he can be found guilty I wounder why they waited for 6 years in this cass??I don't know if hes guilty or not..ky


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont recall him ever promising to self fund. He did accept donations in the primary. He cant be bought. ER: there is no amount of money someone can realistically offer him to sway his opinion or vote. Hillary has a track record of being bought, sold and rented for campaign donations.
> 
> Lets contrast him with Hillary Clinton. Do you think she cares about the poor? About the minorities? About women? ROFLMAO!!! She is one of the 1%, a lifetime politician and a proven liar time after time.
> 
> I dont get to pick the person I want for president, I have stated that many times. I just get to pick between the 2 people left standing. And we are not sure if it is going to be Hillary on the Democratic side yet.


Selective memory? Maybe this will jog your memory.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont recall him ever promising to self fund. He did accept donations in the primary. He cant be bought. ER: there is no amount of money someone can realistically offer him to sway his opinion or vote. Hillary has a track record of being bought, sold and rented for campaign donations.
> 
> Lets contrast him with Hillary Clinton. Do you think she cares about the poor? About the minorities? About women? ROFLMAO!!! She is one of the 1%, a lifetime politician and a proven liar time after time.
> 
> I dont get to pick the person I want for president, I have stated that many times. I just get to pick between the 2 people left standing. And we are not sure if it is going to be Hillary on the Democratic side yet.


Or maybe this:

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont recall him ever promising to self fund. He did accept donations in the primary. He cant be bought. ER: there is no amount of money someone can realistically offer him to sway his opinion or vote. Hillary has a track record of being bought, sold and rented for campaign donations.
> 
> Lets contrast him with Hillary Clinton. Do you think she cares about the poor? About the minorities? About women? ROFLMAO!!! She is one of the 1%, a lifetime politician and a proven liar time after time.
> 
> I dont get to pick the person I want for president, I have stated that many times. I just get to pick between the 2 people left standing. And we are not sure if it is going to be Hillary on the Democratic side yet.


He's so full of bs that's all you ever heard him say throughout his campaign and yet it's all lies, self funding my ass.

B4L


----------



## PoodleBud (May 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> He's so full of bs that's all you ever heard him say throughout his campaign and yet it's all lies, self funding my ass.
> 
> B4L


There was no way Trump was ever going to self fund his campaign. He didn't get rich by spending his own money; he got rich by borrowing other people's money, and then going bankrupt. The man doesn't pay his own bills - never has, never will.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> I agree 110 percent With you but the troll buck will not..ky..ps did you notice that the troll buck tries to start shit on ever post>>He loves to troll people.Thats why I will not answer his post that pisses him off even moor.LOL LOL


I have had buck on ignore for a very long time now. You wont see me respond to him. If you think not answering him works, try the ignore setting. It makes this place much more peaceful.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Selective memory? Maybe this will jog your memory.
> 
> B4L


He states he isnt getting money from super pacs and rich donors and the video admits it is mostly true. You see, that is my point. He cant be bought. I made that statement and it is like you never heard it.

You are seriously pissed off that a rich guy isnt spending his own money. That is envy, pure and simple. Check yourself.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 7, 2016)

I am going to get post 10,000.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He states he isnt getting money from super pacs and rich donors and the video admits it is mostly true. You see, that is my point. He cant be bought. I made that statement and it is like you never heard it.
> 
> You are seriously pissed off that a rich guy isnt spending his own money. That is envy, pure and simple. Check yourself.


You stated that he never said he was self funding, period. I show you proof that he did say that and a fake and that will start taking money from big donors, shit he is set to take money from Sheldon Addison and has created 3 super pacs but who cares right? He suckered all those small minded people who believed his bs line. And will continue to do so. 

I've always said I give less than a fuck that he's rich I'm not going to be suckered into believing he cares about the poor he only gives a fuck about himself.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 7, 2016)

Erick Erickson: 'Republicans, Apologize To Bill Clinton'

https://www.readfulapp.com/site/allPolitics/?tag=News&item=572de7ded55c94b206224397

(Sent from allPolitics)

Hypocrites!

B4L


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have had buck on ignore for a very long time now. You wont see me respond to him. If you think not answering him works, try the ignore setting. It makes this place much more peaceful.


*Translation:* @UncleBuck completely and totally owns me. I can't take the fact that he continuously hands me my arse in every conversation. I refuse to be made a laughing stock by him, so ignore his greatness.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You stated that he never said he was self funding, period. I show you proof that he did say that and a fake and that will start taking money from big donors, shit he is set to take money from Sheldon Addison and has created 3 super pacs but who cares right? He suckered all those small minded people who believed his bs line. And will continue to do so.
> 
> I've always said I give less than a fuck that he's rich I'm not going to be suckered into believing he cares about the poor he only gives a fuck about himself.
> 
> B4L


And Hillary cares about the poor.... LOL!!! 

Are you hoping for change or 8 more years of Obama?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> And Hillary cares about the poor.... LOL!!!
> 
> Are you hoping for change or 8 more years of Obama?


We're not talking Hillary here we're talking about the dumpster. He's a phony and you and others like you fell for his bs. Hahaha.

B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> We're not talking Hillary here we're talking about the dumpster. He's a phony and you and others like you fell for his bs. Hahaha.
> 
> B4L


He said they were self funding and they were self funding. I never expected him to self fund a billion dollar campaign against Hillary. They are going to change from self-funding to not self-funding. 

Hillary is a proven liar time and again. We are talking about the difference between two candidates. You discard one you claim is a liar for one we know is a liar and you consider it an intelligent choice. Opinions vary.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He said they were self funding and they were self funding. I never expected him to self fund a billion dollar campaign against Hillary. They are going to change from self-funding to not self-funding.
> 
> Hillary is a proven liar time and again. We are talking about the difference between two candidates. You discard one you claim is a liar for one we know is a liar and you consider it an intelligent choice. Opinions vary.


We know Hillary lies, she's a freaking lawyer that's what they do.

The dumpster would always ask "would I lie to you", hell yes every freaking time he says something.

B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> We know Hillary lies, she's a freaking lawyer that's what they do.
> 
> The dumpster would always ask "would I lie to you", hell yes every freaking time he says something.
> 
> B4L


What exactly is the horrible thing or things you think Trump would do if he became president?


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What exactly is the horrible thing or things you think Trump would do if he became president?


kill is all


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have had buck on ignore for a very long time now. You wont see me respond to him. If you think not answering him works, try the ignore setting. It makes this place much more peaceful.


i'm gonna let you respond to you for the LOLZ.



NLXSK1 said:


> You are completely wrapped up in your ideology and the blinders keep you very happy and unchallenged.
> 
> Good for you...


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2016)

I'm working on learning how to be more metative.


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2016)




----------



## supreme bean (May 7, 2016)

Most mass killings of Americans is done by Americans.Not terrorists.Trump is phoney-he would be the last person to do
anything about gun crime.
Im sure he would make the US nation-The most despised people on the planet-just before he starts ww3.


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He said they were self funding and they were self funding. I never expected him to self fund a billion dollar campaign against Hillary. They are going to change from self-funding to not self-funding.
> 
> Hillary is a proven liar time and again. We are talking about the difference between two candidates. You discard one you claim is a liar for one we know is a liar and you consider it an intelligent choice. Opinions vary.


Trump at no time gave millions to his campaign. He loaned the money to his campaign and is using campaign donations to pay himself back. Not saying it's wrong, just saying that Trump's a windbag. And he is so "bought and paid for". His whole empire was built using loans from banks. He's not just in the pocket of the bank, he's going to make them a whole lot of money when he looks the other way as they execute another scheme like the sub prime mortgage scams of the Bush era.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

On the other hand we got Hillary 'Goldman Sachs' Clinton....

I think Trump knows more about international business that she does regardless of her slush fund.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You stated that he never said he was self funding, period. I show you proof that he did say that and a fake and that will start taking money from big donors, shit he is set to take money from Sheldon Addison and has created 3 super pacs but who cares right? He suckered all those small minded people who believed his bs line. And will continue to do so.
> 
> I've always said I give less than a fuck that he's rich I'm not going to be suckered into believing he cares about the poor he only gives a fuck about himself.
> 
> B4L


What I said was only a few posts above this one. My statement was that 'I dont recall him saying he was only self funding'. The word never was not in my statement. You want to rewrite any other portions of my post to argue with??

I dont expect him to self fund his campaign any more than I expect Hillary to do it or any other candidate. I am not sure anyone in history has done so. So, why is it such a big screaming deal?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump at no time gave millions to his campaign. He loaned the money to his campaign and is using campaign donations to pay himself back. Not saying it's wrong, just saying that Trump's a windbag. And he is so "bought and paid for". His whole empire was built using loans from banks. He's not just in the pocket of the bank, he's going to make them a whole lot of money when he looks the other way as they execute another scheme like the sub prime mortgage scams of the Bush era.


Hillary at no time had to duck and run into an airport due to snipers... She talks shit about the banks then takes hundreds of thousands of dollars from them in speaking fees. Yeah, she really cares about the poor... LOL!!! FFS, she doesnt even pay her female staffers equal to her male
staffers. Fucking hypocrite!!!


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> We're not talking Hillary here we're talking about the dumpster. He's a phony and you and others like you fell for his bs. Hahaha.
> 
> B4L


We know all the others has sold out the American people time and time again that is fact.Trump has never sold no one out for the white house will be his first office and he cant be bought off that's why big money don't like him so when trump wins they loose there free money train ride.GO TRUMP and you will be glad you did for trump will make America great again as it was one time befor the reast sold us all out to the rich.hellbitch should be in prison.


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> On the other hand we got Hillary 'Goldman Sachs' Clinton....
> 
> I think Trump knows more about international business that she does regardless of her slush fund.


Little mind. Trump doesn't know international business. He does hotels. Not tech, not production, oil, ag, shipping, communications, not anything innovative at all. But hotels with fountains and tacky gilded shit as if it was still the 1880's. 

Nice try to redirect. Trump the great businessman. A hotelier that can't stay out of bankruptcy. A liar that can't keep his fat mouth shut. Keeps tripping himself up. Good thing wingnuts are so stupid. Like you, they can't keep track of what was said only a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hillary at no time had to duck and run into an airport due to snipers... She talks shit about the banks then takes hundreds of thousands of dollars from them in speaking fees. Yeah, she really cares about the poor... LOL!!! FFS, she doesnt even pay her female staffers equal to her male
> staffers. Fucking hypocrite!!!


The subject was Trump and I stuck to that subject unlike you. I guess all you can do is try to redirect once you've been shown to be an idiot. Trump, the self funder, what a friggin joke. I see that you can't refute anything I said. Trump's chump.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Little mind. Trump doesn't know international business. He does hotels. Not tech, not production, oil, ag, shipping, communications, not anything innovative at all. But hotels with fountains and tacky gilded shit as if it was still the 1880's.
> 
> Nice try to redirect. Trump the great businessman. A hotelier that can't stay out of bankruptcy. A liar that can't keep his fat mouth shut. Keeps tripping himself up. Good thing wingnuts are so stupid. Like you, they can't keep track of what was said only a couple of minutes ago.


So those building projects in Mumbai, Canada, the phillipines, etc... etc... etc... Just a bunch of hotels eh? ROFLMAO!!! I am sure you dont have to know anything about international business to put up multi-million dollar skyscrapers in foreign countries...

Hillary knows how to get paid off in multiple denominations. Is that the same thing?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Rayne said:


> To all "United States" citizens... Here is a fact:
> 
> The "United States of America" is not all of "America." All of "America" is North and South America as one giant landmass.
> 
> ...


How does this apply to Europe? Get back to me after you clean up your exploded brains...


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

Rayne said:


> To all "United States" citizens... Here is a fact:
> 
> The "United States of America" is not all of "America." All of "America" is North and South America as one giant landmass.
> 
> ...


Yep, we are pretty ignorant over here. Look at who is getting the nod as presidential candidate. A guy who rents out rooms when he isn't going into bankruptcy.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, we are pretty ignorant over here. Look at who is getting the nod as presidential candidate. A guy who rents out rooms when he isn't going into bankruptcy.


And look what criminal isnt in prison... Clintons seem to always skate...


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So those building projects in Mumbai, Canada, the phillipines, etc... etc... etc... Just a bunch of hotels eh? ROFLMAO!!! I am sure you dont have to know anything about international business to put up multi-million dollar skyscrapers in foreign countries...
> 
> Hillary knows how to get paid off in multiple denominations. Is that the same thing?


He rents rooms. Its about the least innovative line of business imaginable. Trump the great businessman. Four bankruptcies I know that seems pretty good to you but it really isn't. 

Nice try to redirect but this thread is about Trump, chump.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Little mind. Trump doesn't know international business. He does hotels. Not tech, not production, oil, ag, shipping, communications, not anything innovative at all. But hotels with fountains and tacky gilded shit as if it was still the 1880's.
> 
> Nice try to redirect. Trump the great businessman. A hotelier that can't stay out of bankruptcy. A liar that can't keep his fat mouth shut. Keeps tripping himself up. Good thing wingnuts are so stupid. Like you, they can't keep track of what was said only a couple of minutes ago.


TRUMP must be doing smoothing rite,he flys in his private jets while you walk or drive,Dont you think he is smarter them you?O and he has billions of dollars do you??bad busness men walk and trump flys ant he a great man.TRUMP will make America great again.I cant and you cant but TRUMP WILL MAN..


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Your an envious little bitch, just like your avatar...


Again, you have nothing and so revert to just bitching. Trump never self funded his campaign and rents rooms. That double dealing liar left everybody who trusted him out in the cold. He's just all about himself and little monkey brains like you are wetting their panties fantasizing about how great he is. He's a liar and a fraud, which will come to light this summer when the NY AG puts him on the witness stand, where he will plead the fifth like the fat little bitch that he is.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He rents rooms. Its about the least innovative line of business imaginable. Trump the great businessman. Four bankruptcies I know that seems pretty good to you but it really isn't.
> 
> Nice try to redirect but this thread is about Trump, chump.


If its so easey why are you not a billion air,,??


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> TRUMP must be doing smoothing rite,he flys in his private jets while you walk or drive,Dont you think he is smarter them you?O and he has billions of dollars do you??bad busness men walk and trump flys ant he a great man.TRUMP will make America great again.I cant and you cant but TRUMP WILL MAN..


He was born rich. He also has an ego the size of the sunken Titanic. Narcissists do well at talking a great game and many make a lot of money but the bankruptcies show otherwise. And besides you don't really know if he's doing so well. For all you know, those jets are all just for show and the loser is broke. Not saying he is but I am saying you know nothing.


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2016)

*billionaire. And yes, I am one.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Again, you have nothing and so revert to just bitching. Trump never self funded his campaign and rents rooms. That double dealing liar left everybody who trusted him out in the cold. He's just all about himself and little monkey brains like you are wetting their panties fantasizing about how great he is. He's a liar and a fraud, which will come to light this summer when the NY AG puts him on the witness stand, where he will plead the fifth like the fat little bitch that he is.


You should try renting rooms for you make is sound so easy..go TRUMP


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

I would be happy with 8 bankruptcies if it made me between 2 and 10 billion dollars...

It is clear that you have no understanding of business either.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> *billionaire. And yes, I am one.


cAN I BARROW A MILLION IN CASH.I promis I will pay you back?


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> If its so easey why are you not a billion air,,??


How do you know he is? All anybody knows is that he makes a great show of wealth but what do you really know?


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I would be happy with 8 bankruptcies if it made me between 2 and 10 billion dollars...
> 
> It is clear that you have no understanding of business either.


 What a naive little monkey brain you have. You are fantasizing over how to get rich through bankruptcy. Really? You will never have the chance. You weren't born to the right social circle.


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> cAN I BARROW A MILLION IN CASH.I promis I will pay you back?


definitely not.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

This one shows what a slumlord he is!!!


Fogdog said:


> What a naive little monkey brain you have. You are fantasizing over how to get rich through bankruptcy. Really? You will never have the chance. You weren't born to the right social circle.


I am wealthy already. You dont need to be in the proper social circle to make money in America, that is just what the Government tells you when they are feeding you breakfast that your parents are too incompetent to serve.


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> definitely not.


KY should ask a generous billionaire like Trump.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> How do you know he is? All anybody knows is that he makes a great show of wealth but what do you really know?


He owns one store worth more than Mitt Romney... LOL!!! Yeah, I really know...


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This one shows what a slumlord he is!!!
> 
> 
> I am wealthy already. You dont need to be in the proper social circle to make money in America, that is just what the Government tells you when they are feeding you breakfast that your parents are too incompetent to serve.


Sure. After hurting your back doing pools you've become the building inspection magnate of S CA. That first billion is the hardest isn't it?


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He owns one store worth more than Mitt Romney... LOL!!! Yeah, I really know...


Do your really know that?


NLXSK1 said:


> Anyone want to take bets on when Fogdog strokes out?


Man, I'm laughing my ass of at you. You are projecting.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sure. After hurting your back doing pools you've become the building inspection magnate of S CA. That first billion is the hardest isn't it?


I dont need a billion dollars to be wealthy. Mabye that is why you are pissed off. You set the bar so high you can never make it... I am sure the government being forced to pay $15.00 minimum wage will get you to a billion in a jiffy!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do your really know that?
> 
> Man, I'm laughing my ass of at you. You are projecting.


You are making fun of my business. Meanwhile the phone just rang and I earned another $360.00. Life is HARD!!! WAAHHH!!!!

You have to keep reminding yourself how bad you think Trump is so you dont focus on the disaster that is Hillary... You go boy!


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are making fun of my business. Meanwhile the phone just rang and I earned another $360.00. Life is HARD!!! WAAHHH!!!!
> 
> You have to keep reminding yourself how bad you think Trump is so you dont focus on the disaster that is Hillary... You go boy!


I'm confused as to why you are so unhappy if you are doing so well.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

That was sarcasm... The anonymous posts of someone on the internet are hardly pissing me off.

You are the one freaking out about Trump not self funding his campaign. I know hillary needs all the help she can get.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> definitely not.


I did not think you was rich.you could have used me for a tax rite off if you was.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> KY should ask a generous billionaire like Trump.


I did I just got my million Friday from trump I would show you the check but I deposited it in my bank account Friday.that's why iam here so I could tell you how great TRUMP IS AND HOW HE WILL MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN..KY


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont need a billion dollars to be wealthy. Mabye that is why you are pissed off. You set the bar so high you can never make it... I am sure the government being forced to pay $15.00 minimum wage will get you to a billion in a jiffy!


I'm having a good laugh at you, not pissed at all. Its not reasonable to get angry and retards.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm having a good laugh at you, not pissed at all. Its not reasonable to get angry and retards.


You are the one throwing insults around. Whether you choose to call me a retard doesnt change the fact that I make plenty of money and business is easier than I expected and life is awesome. Oh, and that I will vote for Trump if only just to piss you off.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> I did not think you was rich.you could have used me for a tax rite off if you was.


you should be getting a check for your disability


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> I did I just got my million Friday from trump I would show you the check but I deposited it in my bank account Friday.that's why iam here so I could tell you how great TRUMP IS AND HOW HE WILL MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN..KY


congratulations. You know, being in Trump's class means you don't have to repay it. Bankruptcies are only shameful if they are done by little people.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

I sean the hellbitch she was not giving money away to the poor people like trump was she was stilling the poor peoples money out of there pockets while they turned there heads and bill was hideing it for her in a foren account...LOL KY


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you should be getting a check for your disability


I am and I payed in lots of taxes over the years to get that check..ky


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are the one throwing insults around. Whether you choose to call me a retard doesnt change the fact that I make plenty of money and business is easier than I expected and life is awesome. Oh, and that I will vote for Trump if only just to piss you off.


Calling you a monkey brain or a retard was a description, not an insult. Now, how about that self-funded campaign that Trump lies about? Do you want to talk about it any more? Or his so called business genius for running a business empire in a field that hasn't changed in about a hundred years? Started with the 100 million or so inherited from daddy.

Its so easy to discredit those accolades you repeat after Trump says them.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> congratulations. You know, being in Trump's class means you don't have to repay it. Bankruptcies are only shameful if they are done by little people.


I have never sean a little person as you say that it made them shamefull over bankruptcies the ones I sean smiled all the way to there new bank accounts..ky


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

Well I got to go you people have a great day and vote smart and vote TRUMP that way you can smile and be a proud American and not cry later on if you vote for the hell bitch and bill AGAIN..KY


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> I have never sean a little person as you say that it made them shamefull over bankruptcies the ones I sean smiled all the way to there new bank accounts..ky


Once an area gets economically depressed, people learning to walk away from bad debt without shame is a good thing. Trump does it on a large scale and manages to make millions while doing so. Your candidate will teach you how to do at Trump University.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Little mind. Trump doesn't know international business. He does hotels. Not tech, not production, oil, ag, shipping, communications, not anything innovative at all. But hotels with fountains and tacky gilded shit as if it was still the 1880's.
> 
> Nice try to redirect. Trump the great businessman. A hotelier that can't stay out of bankruptcy. A liar that can't keep his fat mouth shut. Keeps tripping himself up. Good thing wingnuts are so stupid. Like you, they can't keep track of what was said only a couple of minutes ago.


i was just in vegas at the top of the stratosphere. 

trump's shitty little hotel looks like a lonely freak in the middle of a parking lot way off the strip.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Your an envious little bitch, just like your avatar...


and you are a pouty, screaming child. just like your avatar.


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2016)

Checked into Fountainbleau under an assumed name. Most sane people don't want to believe this is possible.


----------



## abandonconflict (May 7, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> kill is all


Hey doublejj. Can you tell us what the "is" "is" ? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 7, 2016)

*TRUMP WILL ROCK THE FUCKING PLANET!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i was just in vegas at the top of the stratosphere.
> 
> trump's shitty little hotel looks like a lonely freak in the middle of a parking lot way off the strip.


Hey poopy pants, You sound jealous. Fuck, that looks like a nice hotel with a huge parking lot. NICE! TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP WILL ROCK THE FUCKING PLANET!*


wow, that was a sinkhole of ignorance.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What exactly is the horrible thing or things you think Trump would do if he became president?


Start a nuclear war! Now that scares the shit out of me he's spiteful and reacts like a schoolyard bully. He's got the temperament of a 10 year old.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What I said was only a few posts above this one. My statement was that 'I dont recall him saying he was only self funding'. The word never was not in my statement. You want to rewrite any other portions of my post to argue with??
> 
> I dont expect him to self fund his campaign any more than I expect Hillary to do it or any other candidate. I am not sure anyone in history has done so. So, why is it such a big screaming deal?


Wether you used ever or never (which is synonymous) is not the point, you were flat out wrong, end of story. On post 12571597 your exact words were "I don't recall him ever promising to self fund". We know that to be a lot of bs and he will be in the pocket of Corparate America just like every Politician before him. His only appeal is to the bigots of this country, I could almost hear a great big 'awe shit' by all his supporters when the news came out that he was not self funding I.e. Will be bought off.

Suckers!!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 8, 2016)

ky man said:


> We know all the others has sold out the American people time and time again that is fact.Trump has never sold no one out for the white house will be his first office and he cant be bought off that's why big money don't like him so when trump wins they loose there free money train ride.GO TRUMP and you will be glad you did for trump will make America great again as it was one time befor the reast sold us all out to the rich.hellbitch should be in prison.


And the dumpster will sell out too just like the rest he only cares about the Trump brand.

Suckers!!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 8, 2016)

Rayne said:


> To all "United States" citizens... Here is a fact:
> 
> The "United States of America" is not all of "America." All of "America" is North and South America as one giant landmass.
> 
> ...


Wtf?!? Canada and Mexico are in North America too but are we talking about them? I'm sure all the chants (USA,USA!) at Trump rally's are not in support of those country's. If you ask the dumb dumpster supporters they will say Mexico is in South Amerca.

B4L


----------



## abe supercro (May 8, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> And the dumpster will sell out too just like the rest he only cares about the Trump brand.
> 
> Suckers!!
> 
> B4L


Are you one of these doofuses that signs every single post with his name? It's not like it's not already in your signature too. B4L, blunted for life man, best brand eva dude!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 8, 2016)

Hillary is already bought off yet you proudly declare the other candidate is while planning to vote for a criminal.

Absolutely astounding how you manage to blind yourself to the obvious.


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hillary is already bought off yet you proudly declare the other candidate is while planning to vote for a criminal.
> 
> Absolutely astounding how you manage to blind yourself to the obvious.


what plan do you like most of Trumps ? How will this plan be accomplished.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 8, 2016)

The elimination of obamacare. With a pen.


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

I first heard Trumps name about a decade ago.He wanted to build a golf-course in scotland.Some people lived in thier own
homes on land that he wanted.So anyway,The ones who didnt want to sell-up were subjected to years of bullying and
pressure.He bought-off the local council authority.The people in thier homes were harassed by the police.
It was quite sickening.A foriegn businessman,getting the UK government to shit on thier own people.

Besides that.Trump isnt that impressive.Born into money.He started business with an interest-free loan of a million bucks
from his daddy .He has been bankrupt as many times as he has been married.

Anyone remember the last Republican president?Bush The Retard.A cunt so inept at his job,(as proved by the flood of New Orleans)that he had to invent a foriegn policy to match his stupidity.Hence the War on Terror.
A strategy that has put an end to terrorism.lol.

A Lincoln. Jf Kennedy. Dr King.J.Lennon.
This is my little Role Of Honour.Decent men who cared about people.Cared about Americans.

Wake-up America.surely someone has the balls to put a bullet in this piece of crap.


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The elimination of obamacare. With a pen.


so he will eliminate Obama care and then what. What type of care now ? What about people with pre-existing conditions ?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I first heard Trumps name about a decade ago.He wanted to build a golf-course in scotland.Some people lived in thier own
> homes on land that he wanted.So anyway,The ones who didnt want to sell-up were subjected to years of bullying and
> pressure.He bought-off the local council authority.The people in thier homes were harassed by the police.
> It was quite sickening.A foriegn businessman,getting the UK government to shit on thier own people.
> ...


The UK shit on it's own people because an American businessman asked them to and it's the Americans fault? We are so indoctrinated that nobody seems to see the fault of the government. Donald Trump didnt harass those people the UK POLICE did that...


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The UK shit on it's own people because an American businessman asked them to and it's the Americans fault? We are so indoctrinated that nobody seems to see the fault of the government. Donald Trump didnt harass those people the UK POLICE did that...


so he will eliminate Obama care and then what. What type of care now ? What about people with pre-existing conditions ?


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The UK shit on it's own people because an American businessman asked them to and it's the Americans fault? We are so indoctrinated that nobody seems to see the fault of the government. Donald Trump didnt harass those people the UK POLICE did that...


Thats right,Trump is a thug who doesnt get his hands dirty.U freekin Nazi twat..
Trying to twist my words ,to justify your bigotry just proves what.
Oh yeah-U ARE A White Suprematist.(NAZI)


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

you ever notice when you ask a Trump supporter to defend Trumps actual policies, they can't.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so he will eliminate Obama care and then what. What type of care now ? What about people with pre-existing conditions ?


It should have been like Canada, UK and Australia to begin with health insurance is a fraud. You pay every month and if you have need for a 50k surgery they pay like 20k and leave you with 50% of the bill after. That's about what it was on the Obama care website when it first came out.

I honestly don't mind paying a little extra taxes for free health care my daughter needs some $100k operation I'm going to need to put up my house and be homeless even with health insurance. In reality I would just take the money but how many people would I need to kill to save my child? Damn sure as many as it takes cause nobody comes before my family I will burn this mother fucker down to save my child.

Health care is for the people not just the rich and I will do some crazy shit to save my family. Only reason I calmed down was because I have a family something happens to them I'm nothing to fuck with.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you ever notice when you ask a Trump supporter to defend Trumps actual policies, they can't.


Because most don't really want him we just know he is better than Hillary.


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> It should have been like Canada, UK and Australia to begin with health insurance is a fraud. You pay every month and if you have need for a 50k surgery they pay like 20k and leave you with 50% of the bill after. That's about what it was on the Obama care website when it first came out.
> 
> I honestly don't mind paying a little extra taxes for free health care my daughter needs some $100k operation I'm going to need to put up my house and be homeless even with health insurance. In reality I would just take the money but how many people would I need to kill to save my child? Damn sure as many as it takes cause nobody comes before my family I will burn this mother fucker down to save my child.
> 
> Health care is for the people not just the rich and I will do some crazy shit to save my family. Only reason I calmed down was because I have a family something happens to them I'm nothing to fuck with.


You used a lot of words to tell me nothing about Trumps health care plan.
Remember that conversation we had about how I deemed you stupid...still applies


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you ever notice when you ask a Trump supporter to defend Trumps actual policies, they can't.


Make America Great Again.Build a wall across the Mexican border and get the Mexicans to pay for it.
Sounds like pipe-dreams.Not policies. No doubt the gullible and hate-filled will swallow it.Hook ,line and Sinker.
Did you notice the way that Trump supporter distorted every word i said .The slimey way he said i was holding Americans
to account for Donald Trump........
People in Europe have good memories when it comes it history.

When was America Great.Was it when they used Nazi rocket scientists to develop the space program?


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Because most don't really want him we just know he is better than Hillary.


How is that Possible.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You used a lot of words to tell me nothing about Trumps health care plan.
> Remember that conversation we had about how I deemed you stupid...still applies


What does Hillary Clinton plan to do to fix this horrible healthcare policy. I'm under the impression she will keep it business as usual.

Now I never claimed to be the smartest man in the world in fact every human is pretty ignorant. Some do excel in certain fields like Ben Carson man is a brilliant brain surgeon but he is not very bright as a historian. But I'm sure as shit smart enough to know that a Trump presidency will be no worse than a Clinton presidency. In fact Trump will be superior for anyone who loves their (assault rifle).


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> How is that Possible.


Hillary Clinton is a bought and paid for shill. Trump is not much better but there is an actual chance he will be better. A vote for Hillary is nothing more than 4 more years of Obama who was/is a terrible president just a cunt hair behind Bush. You want a corporate run government keep voting for career politicians.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you ever notice when you ask a Trump supporter to defend Trumps actual policies, they can't.


First of all, Trump doesnt have any policies because he has never been a politician.

I want him to get rid of Obamacare and build a wall. I have said that I support these actions.

What is left if we get rid of Obamacare? What was there before it. Pre-existing conditions? You mean shit that costs money that you want someone else to pay for??? WTF!!!

You cant buy fire insurance that covers you after your house has burned down. You cant buy an auto insurance policy that covers an accident that already happened. Yet, somehow, you feel that someone should automatically be liable if another person doesnt have health insurance. It is insanity.

I dont control and cant control and unlike you I dont want to control what other people do. I have insurance to protect me against issues. I pay for that insurance myself to protect myself. I do not want to suddenly be on the hook to pay for someone else who didnt make the same good choices. 

And I am the bad guy?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Thats right,Trump is a thug who doesnt get his hands dirty.U freekin Nazi twat..
> Trying to twist my words ,to justify your bigotry just proves what.
> Oh yeah-U ARE A White Suprematist.(NAZI)


Dont even know where to start here....

The UK isnt a race and it's police harassing it's citizens is hardly racist. 

You want to blame problems in that country on the USA because it is easy and takes no effort. Bravo!!

The reality is that some people in the UK wanted to make a profit selling their land and some didnt. The people that wanted to make money harassed the people who would not leave. Trump wasnt knocking on doors demanding people sign sale papers. Get a fucking grip.


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

thanks,I know THE SCOTTISH are a nation.not a race.There you go again,twisting my words to suit your agenda.Im pretty sure that Trumps
didnt go knocking on doors-Someone could have punched him in the face.lol.
Your argument is weak.Anyone who supports a rascist.IS a rascist.

Do you have problems reading plain english?


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

All that Fuss over Obamacare.Does anyone care what Afghanistan is costing the US?


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> First of all, Trump doesnt have any policies because he has never been a politician.


This right here will get you moving up on that " So Damn Dumb" ladder. Do you even know what a policy is ?
You do realize that you don't have to be a politician to have policies and Trump actually does have policies. Yeah I'm starting to see why you support Trump. He seems to draw a certain type. At least know what the person you voting for stands for.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This right here will get you moving up on that " So Damn Dumb" ladder. Do you even know what a policy is ?
> You do realize that you don't have to be a politician to have policies and Trump actually does have policies. Yeah I'm starting to see why you support Trump. He seems to draw a certain type. At least know what the person you voting for stands for.


Policies have to be IMPLEMENTED before they can be EVALUATED.

Hillary Clinton's POLICY of equal work for equal pay is fucking miserable since the women on her staff get paid an average of .72 cents on the dollar.

Yeah, I am starting to see how you could vote for Hillary.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> All that Fuss over Obamacare.Does anyone care what Afghanistan is costing the US?


Why dont you ask Obama.... It has been his war the last 7 years....


----------



## potroastV2 (May 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> thanks,I know THE SCOTTISH are a nation.not a race.There you go again,twisting my words to suit your agenda.Im pretty sure that Trumps
> didnt go knocking on doors-Someone could have punched him in the face.lol.
> Your argument is weak.Anyone who supports a rascist.IS a rascist.
> 
> Do you have problems reading plain english?


Yeah Man, you're starting to understand the responses of the Trump Chumps! LOL!!

Trump Chumps is a perfect description! I hope it sticks.


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why dont you ask Obama.... It has been his war the last 7 years....


Obviously you are not concerned.The war he inherited from Dumbo Bush still rages on.Not many Americans know that.
Too busy preparing for the Mexican invasion i guess.
It would be very sad if Trump got the job.
However,it would be ironic, if, He used cheap Mexican labour to build THE WALL.


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

TRUMP PUMP!


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah Man, you're starting to understand the responses of the Trump Chumps! LOL!!
> 
> Trump Chumps is a perfect description! I hope it sticks.


Thanks.Im starting to understand.Chumps of a feather,flock together.


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

Did you see Trump with that senile old gimp- He said President Truman saved BILLIONS of American lives by dropping the
A bombs.BILLIONS of americans eh,Meanwhile Trumps is looking very smug.He must be looking forward to it .Pushing the button-making America Great.

Billions of Americans.
HA HA HA.


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Policies have to be IMPLEMENTED before they can be EVALUATED.
> 
> Hillary Clinton's POLICY of equal work for equal pay is fucking miserable since the women on her staff get paid an average of .72 cents on the dollar.
> 
> Yeah, I am starting to see how you could vote for Hillary.


Sounds like a good deal.they are lucky to have a fucking job.
BTW.I have a plan to solve Americas financial crisis.Build new prisons,and fill them with 
white people.What do you think ?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 8, 2016)

Better yet, fill the prisons with Trump Chumps!


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

*TRUMP WILL CRUSH HILLARY LIKE A LITTLE TINY TWIG!.*


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

*TRUMP PUMP!*

This is a good read.


*David Windham*



It's amazing how baffled everyone is in understanding Trump. He's easy to understand. He does have a solid core, he does have solid good core values, everybody who ACTUALLY knows him personally openly shares that. He's just more savvy and smarter than everyone else. He's been saying his secret to it all all along, yet everybody's baffled and confused... "You see you have to be unpredictable, that's how you win." Being unpredictable is not his core psychology, it's actually his winning strategy. He's not a loose cannon on any level, as people want to claim. But, he'll let them think what they want. He knows to serve positive purpose to our country as a President, you actually have to win that office. So, you do what it takes, to win.

Make no mistake, Donald Trump will be our next President. He doesn't play to lose. Trump understands what no other establishment Republican candidate has understood, thus why the Establishment Republican party's candidates can't win elections! Trump understands that to beat the Democrats you have to play by THEIR rules, no matter how "dirty" they may be!! You can't be nice, you can't be "above" getting dirty in the trenches with them, as they do. Republicans no longer win, because they won't stoop to the level Democrats will to win. IF you want to win, you have to play by THEIR rules!!

Then you kick the shit out of them on their own field with their own rules, go take a shower, clean yourself up and take the Presidential Oath of Office. THEN you show America what a true dignified President is!!

Trump is the ultimate competitor. It probably goes back to his sports days. He knows how to get inside their heads and throw them off their game. That's what things that seem to make no sense to you are about.

We watched this strategy take out 16 other professional politician candidates who had DECADES of political insider experience.

Hillary is going to be a cakewalk, she's terrified of Trump. She knows he can beat her, at her game. She knows unlike any other Republican candidate that Trump will swing just as low as she does... and much harder.

He's going to win the Presidency, Trump will be our next President. The only question the Conservatives have to answer? Are they going to let Trump win without their support, therefore he has no other option, but to keep shifting more towards the middle, to pick up support from more moderate Americans... to replace what he loses in the Establishment and Conservative Republicans support. He's going to win, the only question is with whose support, which is to whom his loyalty will lie, when he wins.

Trump will be our next President, with or without the Establishment Republican party. He will also do more positive, as President, for the American people than the American people have seen out of ANY President in at least 30 years.


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Better yet, fill the prisons with Trump Chumps!


HI Rolli, How the hell are you doing? Good I hope. Nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hillary is a criminal.


she's not, actually.

but trump is actually on trial in multiple states for fraud.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> he is better than Hillary.


nope.

you are just dumb.


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

*TRUMP PUMP!*

Hillary will break like a little tiny twig! LOL TRUMP!


David Windham, Trump is what the media had done to people times ten! For example! The media would put a hit on someone with lies to brand them something and run them out! Trump will hit someone not with lies but with truth but he hits them in away it shakes them to the point they crumble! Look at Jeb Bush! Trump hit him in away that we watched him become like a scared mouse! The mighty Jeb Bush was destroyed, how? Trump hit him at the core! Low energy Bush no passion! A political hack! Who ever called Jeb Bush that? No one? Months later he was gone because he never regained his footing! There is reason why! When someone is the real deal and fakes get around that person they are intimidated! People observing may not see it but the person who is the real deal does! Trump knew what Bush was and Bush was exposed by Trump! Now Trump called Ted Cruz lying Ted! Cruz withstood the attack a while but it got to him! He began to crumble in the weeks before Indiana! He started making desperate moves VP Fiorina people knew that was a desperate move, making the deal with Kasich people knew that was a desperate move, he started looking desperate, he wanted a one-on-one Trump got 53%
..and Trump said a lot of crazy things about him to get under his skin and it worked. And he branded him is lying Ted remember the Trump supporter that Cruz confronted the day before the election Lyin Ted you kept saying.
Why did Trump choose that! Because Cruz had made his way through life lying and twisting and distorting facts in such away most never caught it! But Trump did and he used it against Cruz in such away it followed him everywhere! Cruz's own ability to manipulate facts became a weapon against him! Now, Hillary is crooked Hillary! Who calls her that! The might Clinton madam secretary is to Trump crooked Hillary! She laughs and says it doesn't bother her! But watch and see, it will begin to shake her because it's true and what she tries to hide has now become the weapon of her destruction! Trump is the bully for right and knows how to be that bully to those he needs to taken out. Nobody has been a bigger bully to women Bill and Hillary Clinton and they have a bigger problem with women than Trump does Trump is exposing that and they are going down, she didn't answer the 3 o'clock phone call she is going down Trump has branded her and she will lose
Trump the rookie politician just took out 16 of the brightest Republican politicians


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Policies have to be IMPLEMENTED before they can be EVALUATED.


sounds like the guy who spent years crying about a cropped clip about 'we have to pass it to see what's in it' is now telling us that exact same thing.

i couldn't invent this level of stupidity even in trolling. ANAL ABSCESS lives it everyday. astounding.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 8, 2016)

Trump has flipped flopped on 3 of his stated policies and he only been the presumptive nominee a freaking week I wonder how many more flip flops from now til November.

1: he was against raising the minimum wage, now he said leave it to the states.

2: He wanted to cut taxes across the board, now he says he wants to raise taxes on the rich.

3: He has always said he was self funding his campaign and as soon as everyone of his opponents dropped out, he puts up a page requesting donations and hires a professional fundraiser/lobbyist which means he's going to take corporate money.

Who knows he just might pull a Reagan move and give amnesty to the illegals just to get their votes.

Suckers!

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

*THE TRUMP TRAIN IS GETTING BIGGER BY THE HOUR!*

*Azealia Banks Endorses Donald Trump, Claims Hillary Clinton 'Talks to Black People As If We're Children or Pets'*
5/7/2016 by The Hollywood Reporter


 EMAIL ME






Azealia Banks performs on stage at Coachella Festival at The Empire Polo Club on April 10, 2015 in Indio, Calif. 
GAELLE BERI/REDFERNS VIA GETTY IMAGES


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THE TRUMP TRAIN IS GETTING BIGGER BY THE HOUR!*
> 
> *Azealia Banks Endorses Donald Trump, Claims Hillary Clinton 'Talks to Black People As If We're Children or Pets'*
> 5/7/2016 by The Hollywood Reporter
> ...


well there's 1 vote for Trump


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> well there's 1 vote for Trump


One at a time is the way it works. Billy likes women that go down. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP PUMP!*
> 
> This is a good read.
> 
> ...


Gosh.what a pile of shit!


----------



## Fogdog (May 8, 2016)

_


Blunted 4 lyfe said:



Trump has flipped flopped on 3 of his stated policies and he only been the presumptive nominee a freaking week I wonder how many more flip flops from now til November.

1: he was against raising the minimum wage, now he said leave it to the states.

2: He wanted to cut taxes across the board, now he says he wants to raise taxes on the rich.

3: He has always said he was self funding his campaign and as soon as everyone of his opponents dropped out, he puts up a page requesting donations and hires a professional fundraiser/lobbyist which means he's going to take corporate money.

Who knows he just might pull a Reagan move and give amnesty to the illegals just to get their votes.

Suckers!

B4L

Click to expand...

_
And another flip flop...made immediately after he wrapped up the GOP primaries:
_
WASHINGTON, May 8 (Reuters) - U.S. Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump said on Sunday he is open to raising taxes on wealthy Americans, backing off his prior proposal to reduce taxes on all Americans.

“I am willing to pay more, and you know what, the wealthy are willing to pay more,” Trump told ABC’s “This Week.”_

Sure they are. 

One need only check to see if Trump's lips are moving to tell if he's lying. Not even Trump knows what he would do as president. He doesn't even know what he's going to say next.

Trump's chumps indeed.


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Gosh.what a pile of shit!


What happened? Did poopy pants leave something at your house? TRUMP!


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Better yet, fill the prisons with Trump Chumps!


Like i said-white people.


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> And another flip flop...made immediately after he wrapped up the GOP primaries:
> _
> WASHINGTON, May 8 (Reuters) - U.S. Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump said on Sunday he is open to raising taxes on wealthy Americans, backing off his prior proposal to reduce taxes on all Americans.
> 
> ...


Trump has said from day one that hedge fund people that control the markets should be paying more. And I tend to agree. I made a killing on the last crash in 08 and only paid 15% tax. It felt like taking candy from a baby. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Gosh.what a pile of shit!


ya gotta understand a few things about nitro harley.

1) when he is in the hospital, he counts how many hispanic babies are being born, and if there are too many, complains that he "doesn't see a solution anytime soon" to the fact that there are hispanic babies being born. he says "it looks like we are educating mexico". 

he is so racist he is unaware that children born in the united states are americans. not mexicans. and that not all hispanics are from mexico.

2) he calls all blacks and hispanics "poorly educated" by sole by virtue of their skin color.

 
this is incredibly racist, especially considering that his own son in law is black.

3) nitro harley is so white trash that he thinks it is normal when his neighbors burn each other's houses down when they are burning trash.



nitro harley said:


> One of my neighbors had a burn barrel going and burned down a two story house two blocks away from his house. His yard and house was unaffected by the fire. And trash service here on the Island is free


4) nitro harley claims to make $400k a year, but he had to defraud the system to get social security benefits and medicare for his mammothly obese wife.

5) said wife:










so we have the story of an old, geriatric racist with a fat wife, who watches way too much fox news, and blames all of his problems in life on minorities.

he really is too sad to take seriously.


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump has said from day one that hedge fund people that control the markets should be paying more. And I tend to agree. I made a killing on the last crash in 08 and only paid 15% tax. It felt like taking candy from a baby. TRUMP!


You can always re-file....


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

*I can see this next november standing in front of the white house. TRUMP!*

http://sli.mg/lbl8AW.jpg


----------



## Fogdog (May 8, 2016)

[


nitro harley said:


> Trump has said from day one that hedge fund people that control the markets should be paying more. And I tend to agree. I made a killing on the last crash in 08 and only paid 15% tax. It felt like taking candy from a baby. TRUMP!


Hey, we agree on ONE thing. 35% capital gains tax would be a good start, followed by 50% income tax on anybody making more than $200K would also be about right.

Who knows what Trump means to do. The guy doesn't know himself. I heard his last flip flop gave him a concussion. It took them too long to recognize the symptoms because he always speaks nonsense and can't remember what he last said. No wonder you have an affinity to Trump. Chumps of a feather and all that.


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You can always re-file....


Why? I thought it was great. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> [
> 
> Hey, we agree on ONE thing. 35% capital gains tax would be a good start, followed by 50% income tax on anybody making more than $200K would also be about right.
> 
> Who knows what Trump means to do. The guy doesn't know himself. I heard his last flip flop gave him a concussion. It took them too long to recognize the symptoms because he always speaks nonsense and can't remember what he last said. No wonder you have an affinity to Trump. Chumps of a feather and all that.


I will make a new prediction. By the time the DNC has there convention Hillary will be replaced or crushed. Her numbers are sliding as we speak. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (May 8, 2016)

He is sounds less like a candidate and more like a wannabe dictator every day:

*Donald Trump attacks Republicans, Democrats alike*
*
So much for unifying the Republican Party.*
_http://www.cbsnews.com/news/donald-trump-attacks-republicans-democrats-alike-election-2016/

Donald Trump went on a tear against prominent GOP figures Saturday, leveling attacks at former presidential candidates Jeb Bush and Lindsey Graham after the two Republicans refused to support Trump's presidential bid earlier this week._

This summer it's going to be great fun watching the republican party tear at itself.


----------



## see4 (May 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> [
> 
> Hey, we agree on ONE thing. 35% capital gains tax would be a good start, followed by 50% income tax on anybody making more than $200K would also be about right.
> 
> Who knows what Trump means to do. The guy doesn't know himself. I heard his last flip flop gave him a concussion. It took them too long to recognize the symptoms because he always speaks nonsense and can't remember what he last said. No wonder you have an affinity to Trump. Chumps of a feather and all that.


Whoa, easy on the 50% tax for people making over $200,000. I'm good with 35% (with no deductions), but 50% is a bit much. I can see 50% on people who earn more than $1,000,000. I work hard for my $200,000+ a year.


----------



## see4 (May 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 5) said wife:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That woman is one large whale. Was she pulled in with that rod seen to the right?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 8, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Are you one of these doofuses that signs every single post with his name? It's not like it's not already in your signature too. B4L, blunted for life man, best brand eva dude!


Really homie did you forget to take your Xanax this morning?

B4L


----------



## Fogdog (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I will make a new prediction. By the time the DNC has there convention Hillary will be replaced or crushed. Her numbers are sliding as we speak. LOL TRUMP!


Yeah, but elections are run against an opponent. Trump is the weakest candidate ever, we might as well just call the election over for the GOP.


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, but elections are run against an opponent. Trump is the weakest candidate ever, we might as well just call the election over for the GOP.


I know how you feel right now. 16 other opponents felt the same way 10 months ago, and look what happened to them. When Van Jones said the clown show was over and the liberals started wearing the Klan hat I knew it was over and Trump was going to crush everybody including Hillary. He will crush her like a little twig. imo TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (May 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> Whoa, easy on the 50% tax for people making over $200,000. I'm good with 35% (with no deductions), but 50% is a bit much. I can see 50% on people who earn more than $1,000,000. I work hard for my $200,000+ a year.


Lets just call that an initial negotiating number. I'd like to see what cuts we can make first, then look at the tax rates needed to balance the budget. Not that my opinion counts.


----------



## Fogdog (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I know how you feel right now. 16 other opponents felt the same way 10 months ago, and look what happened to them. When Van Jones said the clown show was over and the liberals started wearing the Klan hat I knew it was over and Trump was going to crush everybody including Hillary. He will crush her like a little twig. imo TRUMP!


Delusional as ever.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants , Did your wife shit the bed last night? fuck that has got to be a bitch. TRUMP!


they say that when old, geriatric folks start to go senile, they revert to an immature, adolescent-like mental state.

you sure are proving it.

i bet you will be dead before the election even gets here.


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> That woman is one large whale. Was she pulled in with that rod seen to the right?


The funny part of poopy pants making up stories is he can't get the story right. He knows my wife is 70+ years old but all he can do is shit on some poor 20 year old. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they say that when old, geriatric folks start to go senile, they revert to an immature, adolescent-like mental state.
> 
> you sure are proving it.
> 
> i bet you will be dead before the election even gets here.


Fuck , Buck I haven't felt better. Right now I am as brown as a mexican out snorkeling and hanging out with other brown people. And besides that we are winning. I feel pretty fucking good right now. Good luck with Hillary. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Delusional as ever.


I know it hurts, and everything will be fine after the pain lets up. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> And besides that we are winning.


against who? 

 

you're down 13 points nationwide.

you would lose north carolina by 9 points. romney managed to win that one and still lost 332-206.

fuck, you are barely winning georgia. 

by what type of electoral math do you figure you are winning?


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> against who?
> 
> View attachment 3676697
> 
> ...


Watch and learn poopy pants. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Watch and learn poopy pants. LOL TRUMP!


weren't you just bragging the other day about how trump was up in the polls?

is it starting to dawn on you that you are a delusional racist retard?


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

RE;THE WALL.At an estimated cost of 25 billion $.Plus all the logistic problems of building a 2000 mile wall across difficult terrain.
And the fact that humans will easily dig under the foundations or use advanced equipment like ladders LOL.
Plus it would take so long to build.trump will be dead before its finished.
I think hes full of hot air,a fucking gassbag.

Politicians dont deliver.The Wall will be forgotten when the next war rolls along.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It dawns on me that who would listen to a floor shitter. For christ sakes poopy pants you brag about shitting on floors of restaurants like you are super hero for shit piles. Is that why your wife married you so she could just leave shit piles for poopy pants? LOL TRUMP!


there's that senility again, reverting you back to pre-adolescent levels of immaturity and stupidity in the face of a serious question.

sorry you hate facts and whatnot.


----------



## supreme bean (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It dawns on me that who would listen to a floor shitter. For christ sakes poopy pants you brag about shitting on floors of restaurants like you are super hero for shit piles. Is that why your wife married you so she could just leave shit piles for poopy pants? LOL TRUMP!


Jesus.someone has a poo obsession!


----------



## abe supercro (May 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Jesus.someone has a poo obsession!


and whatnot.


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Policies have to be IMPLEMENTED before they can be EVALUATED.
> 
> Hillary Clinton's POLICY of equal work for equal pay is fucking miserable since the women on her staff get paid an average of .72 cents on the dollar.
> 
> Yeah, I am starting to see how you could vote for Hillary.


You do a piss poor job of defending Trump. I guess it is hard defending BULLSHIT.
How long do you think Trumps policy on Muslims would have to be in place before we know the results ?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You do a piss poor job of defending Trump. I guess it is hard defending BULLSHIT.
> How long do you think Trumps policy on Muslims would have to be in place before we know the results ?


we have to implement it to evaluate it!


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we have to implement it to evaluate it!


I didn't realize how dumb that guy actually was, until now.
Who the fuck lets them in their home to perform inspections.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 8, 2016)

why is hillary only 13 points ahead now?

didn't she used to be like....triple that above donald


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I didn't realize how dumb that guy actually was, until now.
> Who the fuck lets them in their home to perform inspections.


it's a pretty useless profession that somehow made itself be required by law. i noted more issues (and how to fix them) with the house than he did. 

i didn't need to pay $300 for some moron to tell me that there was a chipped tile in the master bath.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> why is hillary only 13 points ahead now?
> 
> didn't she used to be like....triple that above donald


i so stupid i dunno. maybee you has informashin?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 8, 2016)

Sanders left the door open as a VP choice if Hillary chooses Sanders as her running mate his young millennials will go Hillary's way and Trump has no chance at all, if not and Hillary chooses Warren or someone else Trump is a loser.

This morning they had data (meet the press) that showed that the last candidate (be it Republican or Democrat) who was trailing at the time they clinched the nomination, the worst was Bob Dole in 1996 against Bill Clinton who was 17 points behind. Trump is 11 points behind with 6 months tomorrow till Election Day no way he can make up that deficit, history is on Hillarys side.

The GOP is going to pull a favorite play (voter purging, cheating is the only way they can win) don't forget the VRA was gutted so all those Jim Crowe States are going to ratchet up voting hardships in Democratic strongholds.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there's that senility again, reverting you back to pre-adolescent levels of immaturity and stupidity in the face of a serious question.
> 
> sorry you hate facts and whatnot.


Well poopy pants, I do hate floor shitters and I believe most people do also. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 8, 2016)

*This bitch will put most of america out of work. Fuck that bitch! TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well poopy pants, I do hate floor shitters and I believe most people do also. LOL TRUMP!


trump loves floor shitters.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> So you're one of the five female Savage listeners. Been a fan of his for years, that dude is so smart and cracks me up. I have talked to him a couple of time on the air, which was an honor for me.


he is so funny. did you hear when he did his impression of Bernie Sanders and the Pope meeting. That was hysterical.
What did you talk to him about.? He is an interesting guy. I like how dramatic he can get. like when he starts to yell and seems like he might have a heart attack. The guys not to young anymore but I guess his lil Teddy keeps him well. His spirits have really cheered up since Trump came along.. its like he has hope and talks about America being great.. so wierd because as a long time listener he always was so pessimistic about the future. He really digs Trump alot. lot./ have you noticed recently he talks about working for Trump.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


 That was the night of the debates when him and little Marco went into it and then later Trump said during a break they were both putting on makeup with a Trowell backstage. that was Marco at his best really. He was pretty quick witted that night, it really surprised me. I heard his people wouldn't except a VP offer from Trump because it would ruin his likability when he plans on running again in 2020.


----------



## ky man (May 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *This bitch will put most of america out of work. Fuck that bitch! TRUMP!*


She also wounts to take BLACK GUNS like oboma from people and I hope they give her the shells first.She is just a nother OBOMA But worse.If the hellbitch wins for president the usa is over and there will be wore rite here in the states in less then 12 months.Smart people will be voteing for TRUMP.O did I say I was voteing for TRUMP,,YES YES YES


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

ky man said:


> She also wounts to take BLACK GUNS like oboma from people and I hope they give her the shells first.She is just a nother OBOMA But worse.If the hellbitch wins for president the usa is over and there will be wore rite here in the states in less then 12 months.Smart people will be voteing for TRUMP.O did I say I was voteing for TRUMP,,YES YES YES


did you even pass the third grade before giving up?


----------



## testiclees (May 8, 2016)

ky man said:


> She also wounts to take BLACK GUNS like oboma from people and I hope they give her the shells first.She is just a nother OBOMA But worse.If the hellbitch wins for president the usa is over and there will be wore rite here in the states in less then 12 months.Smart people will be voteing for TRUMP.O did I say I was voteing for TRUMP,,YES YES YES


"Smart people" by that you mean you and your possum recipe club buddies?

Bro as an adult you need to have a little self awareness. Hillary's feces contain more brain cells than all the klan buddies in your holler.

"black guns" nobody's gonna take your toy as long as you keep it hidden up your ass


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You do a piss poor job of defending Trump. I guess it is hard defending BULLSHIT.
> How long do you think Trumps policy on Muslims would have to be in place before we know the results ?


You asked me a question and I gave you an answer. I am not defending Trump, that isnt my job.

We are going to know the policy of Obama/Hillary when the next terrorist blows up a coffee shop in America.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 8, 2016)

79% of republicans said they would NEVER vote trump. looks like the polls were MASSIVELY INCORRECT!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3677049
> 
> 79% of republicans said they would NEVER vote trump. looks like the polls were MASSIVELY INCORRECT!


79% of republicans didn't vote for trump though.

nice caps lock. you're upset.


----------



## supreme bean (May 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *This bitch will put most of america out of work. Fuck that bitch! TRUMP!*


I thought most of America was out of work.Billions of em.lol


----------



## supreme bean (May 9, 2016)

Trump is a good Orator.However,so was Adolf.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3677049
> 
> 79% of republicans said they would NEVER vote trump. looks like the polls were MASSIVELY INCORRECT!


Where's the proof? 

B4L


----------



## supreme bean (May 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You asked me a question and I gave you an answer. I am not defending Trump, that isnt my job.
> 
> We are going to know the policy of Obama/Hillary when the next terrorist blows up a coffee shop in America.


Or,when the next American massacres a bunch of school kids with a legally owned automatic weapon. more likely I think.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> you are just dumb.


What happened to you? I thought you where good at trolling you just suck horribly at it and after 91,874 posts you are one sad pathetic troll.


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You asked me a question and I gave you an answer. I am not defending Trump, that isnt my job.
> 
> We are going to know the policy of Obama/Hillary when the next terrorist blows up a coffee shop in America.


I asked you to tell me which policy you like of Trumps. At first you came with "Trump don't have any policies because he is not a politician". Once I pointed out how stupid that comment was, you switched to "he will get rid of ObamaCare".
I then asked you to explain what he would do after he gets rid of ACA. You new answer is "we have to implement before you evaluate". Guy be honest with yourself and answer why you really voting for Trump. Its because of you being stupid and dumb.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 9, 2016)

I will vote for Trump, anything's better than the Dem's two idiots, but, I don't like Trump's personality and childish tactics. How many times is he going to shit in his mess can? All he does is denigrate and piss off people....burn bridges which will not get him elected. He is clueless when it comes to understanding what it takes to become Prez. By bullying folks, being a politically IN-correct dumbass, pissing off minorities, etc. he stands to lose.

Trump has an anger problem and needs to get off his egomaniacal pedestal. He is not presidential.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 9, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> What happened to you? I thought you where good at trolling you just suck horribly at it and after 91,874 posts you are one sad pathetic troll.


You really don't know who the key players running this dysfunctional site. Word has it the real potroast I knew 18 years ago disappeared long ago. Politics board is here as a base, a bread and butter thingie to support a guy and his wife on a bare subsistence.

What a way to make a living.


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I will vote for Trump, anything's better than the Dem's two idiots, but, I don't like Trump's personality and childish tactics. How many times is he going to shit in his mess can? All he does is denigrate and piss off people....burn bridges which will not get him elected. He is clueless when it comes to understanding what it takes to become Prez. By bullying folks, being a politically IN-correct dumbass, pissing off minorities, etc. he stands to lose.
> 
> Trump has an anger problem and needs to get off his egomaniacal pedestal. He is not presidential.


You will vote for Trump because you can relate to the bigotry and race hating.


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You really don't know who the key players running this dysfunctional site. Word has it the real potroast I knew 18 years ago disappeared long ago. Politics board is here as a base, a bread and butter thingie to support a guy and his wife on a bare subsistence.
> 
> What a way to make a living.


and yet you stay. CraZy


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> By bullying folks, being a politically IN-correct dumbass, pissing off minorities, etc. he stands to lose.


That's all you do on this forum


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 9, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You really don't know who the key players running this dysfunctional site. Word has it the real potroast I knew 18 years ago disappeared long ago. Politics board is here as a base, a bread and butter thingie to support a guy and his wife on a bare subsistence.
> 
> What a way to make a living.


Not really never paid too much attention. But is kind of fucked the site was up for years with no ads now you can't help but accidentally click one. Then the new shitty seedbank guys jumping into every thread in seeds and strains just to not help at all but "buy them from us we will fuck you good and proper " lol

But then while the site makes all that money while Sunni does all the work for no pay. It is a little fucked but as long as they don't charge me a fee I don't give a fuck how much Potroast or whoever hustles from the site.

But I damn sure would not use this site if I was anyone the DEA would be interested in.

So what's with this imposter Potroast?


----------



## SoOLED (May 9, 2016)

I look at trump and Hilary as symptoms of the failed democratic union.

trump: because, voters are so desperate for change, corporations and rich people have long ago stopped caring who the president is, since its essentially the toy style punching bag face for the ignorant population to beat on.

Hilary: because of the: argentocracy, arithmocracy controlled by cryptarchy of cooperate and privately held exchequers....and people want a woman now, because the population hopes it might "change" things. ok no more white men..ok that didnt work, ok how about no more men!! yes change!! rawar!!! N+ since we had Obama, keep the historical milestones going-n-all. not stopping to think why we are able to have these "milestones" in the first place: in part because his power is partly eclipsed by: congress, and supreme court.

who the fuck wants to be president? once a respected place of honor is now a despicable, deplorable, disrespected position...most people want a seat on the floor anywhere: you are invisible and make money hand-over-fist in some bank in Paraguay.

if you want to have power on the ground, id take a seat in congress. kick backs, undertable hand outs and opportunities to use that power locally, police? lawls go away, I'm driving drunk backwards though reno weeeeeeee!!!. most people (myself included) don't know all the members of congress w/o looking it up. and even looking at that list keeping tabs on all of them or know who the fuck any of them are.

backroom deals, might as well be porn its so dirty. they even have a black couch and a desk......."and scene"


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and yet you stay. CraZy


Not a trolling turbo poster like some I know.  Don't even bother with pot culture any more, at least not here.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 9, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I look at trump and Hilary as symptoms of the failed democratic union.
> 
> trump: because, voters are so desperate for change, corporations and rich people have long ago stopped caring who the president is,


And you should. The govt. is what it is. Only you can control your destiny.

I have no problem with Trump's policies, it's his demeanor that I dislike.


----------



## nitro harley (May 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump loves floor shitters.


Poopy pants, you are the only floor shitter I have heard about in nearly six decades. And Trump loves everybody maybe. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 9, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I thought most of America was out of work.Billions of em.lol


Well , if you listen to your supreme leader he says 95 out of a hundred people have a job. I bet you suck that up like a piece of spaghetti. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 9, 2016)

*Billy's first choice is not Hillary. LOL TRUMP!*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiBD-7fW0AAV5w1.jpg


----------



## supreme bean (May 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well , if you listen to your supreme leader he says 95 out of a hundred people have a job. I bet you suck that up like a piece of spaghetti. TRUMP!


If thats the case,Obama has done a grand job.


----------



## nitro harley (May 9, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> If thats the case,Obama has done a grand job.


Well at least you said " if " . LOL TRUMP!


----------



## supreme bean (May 9, 2016)

No,you are correct.5% unemployed is quite impressive.thanks for the info .


----------



## nitro harley (May 9, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> No,you are correct.5% unemployed is quite impressive.thanks for the info .


Hey no problemO, It was purposely set up for people like you to feel good. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## PoodleBud (May 9, 2016)

I wonder how the Trumpkins will react once Trump has reversed his opinions on nearly everything he said during the primaries? Will you still love the guy when you find out he's a totally different person than the one you thought he was?


----------



## supreme bean (May 9, 2016)

.
With so many busy Americans-Who gonna build the fucking wall?
Monica Lewinsky for president!


----------



## nitro harley (May 9, 2016)

*Clinton's abuse of women will spice things up a bit. LOL TRUMP!*

Let the games begin! LOL LOL LOL



*ELECTION 2016*
*KATHLEEN WILLEY: HILLARY WILL HAVE TO SHOOT ME TO STOP ME*
*Says Mrs. Clinton 'as low as a person can get,' Bill 'has a mental disease'*
Published: 02/22/2016 at 8:19 PM

image: http://www.wnd.com/files/2012/01/Jerome-R.-Corsi_avatar-96x96.jpg





JEROME R. CORSI Email | Archive
image: http://www.wnd.com/wp-content/themes/worldnet-theme/_/images//feed.png

 Subscribe to feed
image: http://www.wnd.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-print/images/printer_famfamfam.gif

 Print 
image: http://www.wnd.com/files/2012/01/KathleenWilley.jpg


Kathleen Willey

NEW YORK – Kathleen Willey, one of many women who have accused Bill Clinton of sexual assault, says she plans to appear at Hillary Clinton campaign events, should she win the Democratic Party nomination, to call for the candidate’s indictment as a criminal accomplice to her husband in his alleged attacks on women.

“Hillary Clinton will have to have me shot to stop me,” Willey told WND.

“I’m determined to tell the truth about the Clintons as sexual predators, and I’m not in fear of losing my life,” said Willey, whose book “Target: Caught in the Crosshairs of Bill and Hillary Clinton” recounts what she describes as mob-style threats by Clinton operatives to remain silent.

Willey and her supporters have filed with the Federal Election Committee the Rape Account Project for Education PAC, commonly referred to as “Rape PAC,” with a project called “Women versus Hillary.”

*The ‘Stop Hillary’ campaign is on fire! Join the surging response to this theme: ‘Clinton for prosecution, not president’*




Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2016/02/kathleen-willey-hillary-will-have-to-shoot-me-to-stop-me/#ihOLvy9SA5esGcdx.99


----------



## supreme bean (May 9, 2016)

Some random guy from the homeless refuge for President.Yeah.


----------



## nitro harley (May 9, 2016)

*TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT! TRUMP!*


----------



## see4 (May 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The funny part of poopy pants making up stories is he can't get the story right. He knows my wife is 70+ years old but all he can do is shit on some poor 20 year old. LOL TRUMP!


Cool story bro.


----------



## nitro harley (May 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Cool story bro.


Hey, bad ass sig. right on bro. TRUMP!


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 9, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Some random guy from the homeless refuge for President.Yeah.


Angela Davis ran in the Dem. primary once. Reckon she would go again?


----------



## SSHZ (May 9, 2016)

Did you see the government report, being reported on CNBC today that Sanders actions, like free college, increased SS, medicare health insurance for everyone, etc., would add $21 trillion more to the national debt over 10 years----what's with these Dem socialists, I swear they are trying to bankrupt the nation!!!


----------



## nitro harley (May 9, 2016)

*EXCELLENT TRUMP INTERVIEW, TRUMP!*


----------



## coloradolivin (May 9, 2016)

lets have a moment of silence for all those that thought they could stump the trump


----------



## rkymtnman (May 9, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Did you see the government report, being reported on CNBC today that Sanders actions, like free college, increased SS, medicare health insurance for everyone, etc., would add $21 trillion more to the national debt over 10 years----what's with these Dem socialists, I swear they are trying to bankrupt the nation!!!


and economists have proven that trump's financial policies will do the same. 

19Trillion will never be paid off by the USA in my lifetime. let alone what will be accumulated from now forward.


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

Sanders Crushes Trump at Polls

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tony-brasunas/sanders-crushing-trump-in_b_9862708.html

But you know, you should really stick with Hillary at +1 point ahead of Trump which is known as 'too close for comfort' in some circles..when will you men ever get it?

Yeah, that's right..stick with Hillary.


----------



## Fogdog (May 9, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Did you see the government report, being reported on CNBC today that Sanders actions, like free college, increased SS, medicare health insurance for everyone, etc., would add $21 trillion more to the national debt over 10 years----what's with these Dem socialists, I swear they are trying to bankrupt the nation!!!


Too funny this. What's Trump planning? To cut taxes for the wealthy, again. To increase spending again. To bloat the debt even more than Bush 2 did. 

So, one analyst is saying what you want to hear about Bernie and you go all ape shit regurgitating right wing shit about Democrats? Uneducated weak minded GOP sucks like you have no idea how badly uniformed and lied to they are. In the last 60 years, one president, only one oversaw a balanced budget. He was a democrat. Bush 2, the worst president of the modern era cut taxes, increased spending and bloated the budget so much that he created debt for the next generation and wasted the money in war and bank bail outs. 

So keep regurgitating lies, it doesn't matter anyway. Bernie isn't going to be nominated and Trump is going to lose so badly we will also see a Democratic Senate and big time losses in the house for the GOP.


----------



## SSHZ (May 9, 2016)

Very doubtful at this point.........I think the point missed is that many of Bernies supporters, the young and unwilling to work crowd, will NOT vote for lyin Killery. So the left will need to fix loads more voting machines for you to have a chance.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 9, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> So the left will need to fix loads more voting machines for you to have a chance.


and the right will continue to gerrymander districts. cruz supporters won't vote for philanderin' Don either. remember his little affair? 

check the scoreboard that really matters. unless Hillary completely blows it, the Dems got the Electoral college dominated.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Very doubtful at this point.........I think the point missed is that many of Bernies supporters, the young and unwilling to work crowd, will NOT vote for lyin Killery. So the left will need to fix loads more voting machines for you to have a chance.


You're so full of bullshit it's coming out your mouth


----------



## Rayne (May 9, 2016)

To all "United States" citizens... Here is a fact:
The "United States of America" is not all of "America." All of "America" is North and South America as one giant landmass.

Check your geography, if you do not believe me.

Here is a thought...
TRUMP...
Tuh RUMP...
The RUMP...
The rear end of a cow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2016)

@supreme bean . there is going to be a BIG BROMANE this Thursday between Trump and Paul Ryan. Its going to be like one giant LUVVVV fest. Trump is sounding much more presidential these days.


----------



## 757growin (May 9, 2016)

Rayne said:


> To all "United States" citizens... Here is a fact:
> The "United States of America" is not all of "America." All of "America" is North and South America as one giant landmass.
> 
> Check your geography, if you do not believe me.
> ...


It's not one land mass anymore. Panama Canal cut it in half.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I asked you to tell me which policy you like of Trumps. At first you came with "Trump don't have any policies because he is not a politician". Once I pointed out how stupid that comment was, you switched to "he will get rid of ObamaCare".
> I then asked you to explain what he would do after he gets rid of ACA. You new answer is "we have to implement before you evaluate". Guy be honest with yourself and answer why you really voting for Trump. Its because of you being stupid and dumb.


So regardless of me telling you multiple times you are going to determine my choice has nothing to do with Hillary Clinton? That fucking crook? 

Why should I bother continuing to try to have a conversation with you when you refuse to even look at the whole picture?

Donald Trump plans to build a wall. That is not a policy, it is an action. He plans to eliminate Obamacare. That is not a policy, it is an action.

The fact that you continue to ask me questions and then have difficulty understanding the answers is not my problem.


----------



## ky man (May 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Thats what they all say when they get flushed down the shitter. LOL TRUMP!


They will be saying PRESIDENT TRUMP SOON,I cant wait till the day TRUMP beats hellbitch and lets the American people know how bad that they have been hood winked so long by the people in offices so long that has been selling out the American people to the higest biders for years.I will also be glad when TRUMP puts that 35 percent taxes on companies to sell there cheep laber shit here.that will bring back the companies to the states that left and took the jobs from the American people.VOTE SMART VOTE TRUMP he is Americas last chance...ky


----------



## ky man (May 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3677418
> lets have a moment of silence for all those that thought they could stump the trump


That's what a lot of people in power will be doing when TRUMP wins...trump//ky


----------



## supreme bean (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @supreme bean . there is going to be a BIG BROMANE this Thursday between Trump and Paul Ryan. Its going to be like one giant LUVVVV fest. Trump is sounding much more presidential these days.


Mmmm.Whats a BIG BROMANE?To be honest.This looks like one of the most bitter campaigns i have seen.So i guess you are 
being ironic.Being a foriegner im not sure who Paul Ryan is.I dont watch US television.
I guess Trump is toning it down.Maybe he had some coaching from a personal trainer.who knows.
Doc.what is your favourite TRUMP policy.Hows the beach.Not too busy i hope.


----------



## supreme bean (May 10, 2016)

I know its history.BUT, Dr Ron Paul was a really likeable Republican.I felt he was playing for the wrong team.However,
Just proves,the best person doesnt always win.
When you have to choose between two candidates ,who are as crap as each other.You cant really call it Democracy.

With 5000 US troops still in afghanistan.The cost of the involvement presently runs at 4 million $,per HOUR.Total cost since the start of the invasion approx 30 billion $.

Seems to me.If you want a great America.Stop chucking cash down the toilet.


----------



## Rayne (May 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's not one land mass anymore. Panama Canal cut it in half.


 At the bottom of the canal is what? There aught be fairly solid ground.



NLXSK1 said:


> Donald Trump plans to build a wall. That is not a policy, it is an action. He plans to eliminate Obamacare. That is not a policy, it is an action.


Here is a thought... Saying you plan on doing something does not equate to action. At this point in the campaigning saying you have plans is equal to worthless campaign promises.

Here are some facts: 1. According to the United Nations's Universal Declaration of Human Rights at Article 13 sections 1 and 2 all immigration is legal. 2. The United States of America is founding member of the United Nations and the headquarters for the United Nations is in New York. 3. Lady Elleanor Roosevelt wrote the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. 4. Being against any form of immigration is direct violation of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. 5. If a nation is a "Member Nation" of the United Nations it is equal to being a minor "State" like any state affiliated with the United States of America.


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Very doubtful at this point.........I think the point missed is that many of Bernies supporters, the young and unwilling to work crowd, will NOT vote for lyin Killery. So the left will need to fix loads more voting machines for you to have a chance.






Where do you get this " unwilling to work" bullshit? Who is feeding you this horseshit?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Where do you get this " unwilling to work" bullshit? Who is feeding you this horseshit?


They sure as shit dont want to work for college... Something gonna change?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> They sure as shit dont want to work for college... Something gonna change?


The stupidity, it never ends.. 

"In the United States today, nearly 14 million people – 8 percent of the total labor force and a consistent 70 percent to 80 percent of college students – are both active in the labor market and formally enrolled in some form of postsecondary education or training."

Georgetown University Center on Education and the Workforce


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The stupidity, it never ends..
> 
> "In the United States today, nearly 14 million people – 8 percent of the total labor force and a consistent 70 percent to 80 percent of college students – are both active in the labor market and formally enrolled in some form of postsecondary education or training."
> 
> Georgetown University Center on Education and the Workforce


That group doesn't create.


----------



## 757growin (May 10, 2016)

Rayne said:


> At the bottom of the canal is what? There aught be fairly solid ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably just as solid as the bottom of the Atlantic or pacific ocean. So by your logic the usa, Africa, Asia, and Europe are all one land mass


----------



## PoodleBud (May 10, 2016)

I don't mind a healthy exchange of views - it's a good thing. But why do the Trumpkins have to sound so dumb? The all CAPS, the horrific spelling, the poor grammar, the ridiculous repetition of Trump's name - it doesn't help your argument. Make a clear case for your cause without the hyperbole. It would make your position much more relatable.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> I don't mind a healthy exchange of views - it's a good thing. But why do the Trumpkins have to sound so dumb? The all CAPS, the horrific spelling, the poor grammar, the ridiculous repetition of Trump's name - it doesn't help your argument. Make a clear case for your cause without the hyperbole. It would make your position much more relatable.


 you know and I know they can't make a clear case for Dump. Dump is for the stupid, dumb, ignorant, racist and bigots. How can you defend shit like that.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Thats what they all say when they get flushed down the shitter. LOL TRUMP!


Trump Airlines - Failed
Trump Casinos - Failed
Trump Mortgages - Failed
Trump University - Failed
Trump Vodka - Failed
China Connection - Failed
Bankruptcies - Four

He jumps at the chance to attack Muslims, Mexicans, journalists, newspapers, scientists, women who aren't pretty enough for him, women who breastfeed, people who are taken prisoner, Macy's, Apple, fat people, thirsty people, handicapped people, and even the Pope....but he has to be careful and do more research before he criticizes the KKK. What makes you think this shit-for-brains lunatic could possibly run a country?


----------



## PoodleBud (May 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you know and I know they can't make a clear case for Dump. Dump is for the stupid, dumb, ignorant, racist and bigots. How can you defend shit like that.


You're right of course; it can't be defended. I'd just like to see if anyone can attempt a defense that doesn't sound so damn illiterate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

@nitro harley 

Thank you for posting interviews. I wish more people in politics posted interviews. The constant mindless chatter is deafening in here. Headlines are the least efficient way to gather news. Headlines are meant to grab your attention not deliver facts.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 10, 2016)

these three states are HUGE


----------



## PoodleBud (May 10, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3678112
> these three states are HUGE


Quinnipiac University? Seriously? Should major media pollsters be worried?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Trump Airlines - Failed
> Trump Casinos - Failed
> Trump Mortgages - Failed
> Trump University - Failed
> ...


don't forget:
Trump Marriage #1- Failed
Trump Marriage #2- Failed


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Trump Airlines - Failed
> Trump Casinos - Failed
> Trump Mortgages - Failed
> Trump University - Failed
> ...


I don't think anybody gives a shit . LOL TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't think anybody gives a shit . LOL TRUMP!


I do


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Quinnipiac University? Seriously? Should major media pollsters be worried?


Right now I think the whole democratic party is worried. Hillary is on the verge of a mini stroke with a huge gut bomb. Have you noticed her rallies are in little tiny diners, with about twenty people with worried looks on there faces? Trump will crush the bitch like a little tiny twig. imo TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I do


I know you do doublejj. Your vote should count in cali, so enjoy the show. TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I know you do doublejj. Your vote should count in cali, so enjoy the show. TRUMP!


Trump has none chance in Cali


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Trump Airlines - Failed
> Trump Casinos - Failed
> Trump Mortgages - Failed
> Trump University - Failed
> ...


The left pretty much blew there load all ready with six more months to go and Trump only gets stronger. Who would of fucking thought? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump has none chance in Cali


I agree, But I do look forward to Trump having more rallies in cali so the world can see what a mess it is. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The left pretty much blew there load all ready with six more months to go and Trump only gets stronger. Who would of fucking thought? TRUMP!


only the stupid and dumb see anything in Trump. What policy you like most from Trump ?


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I agree, But I do look forward to Trump having more rallies in cali so the world can see what a mess it is. TRUMP!


if Trump were to get elected he would never set foot in Cali....just like the 'W'. We never saw him again


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP!


I counted 2,500+ quotes in your post history (since January), and in all of them you are sucking dump's dick. It is going to be fun re-posting those later.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He will be a great First Husband.....


Yeah, but that implies that Hillary would be POTUS, and as cool as it would be to watch Bill get fucked with, that implication makes the scenario totally unacceptable.


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I counted 2,500+ quotes in your post history (since January), and in all of them you are sucking dump's dick. It is going to be fun re-posting those later.


Who gives a fuck about post history? You better start humping hillary's leg because she is going to need your help before she is crushed like a little twig. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Who gives a fuck about post history? You better start humping hillary's leg because she is going to need your help before she is crushed like a little twig. LOL TRUMP!


Another crushed like a twig post?  You seriously need some new material. Your shit is beyond tired. Continue with your spam. Maybe a meme this time?


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Another crushed like a twig post?  You seriously need some new material. Your shit is beyond tired. Continue with your spam. Maybe a meme this time?


If you don't like it go some where else. sorry about your fucking luck. TRUMP!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Mmmm.Whats a BIG BROMANE?To be honest.This looks like one of the most bitter campaigns i have seen.So i guess you are
> being ironic.Being a foriegner im not sure who Paul Ryan is.I dont watch US television.
> I guess Trump is toning it down.Maybe he had some coaching from a personal trainer.who knows.
> Doc.what is your favourite TRUMP policy.Hows the beach.Not too busy i hope.


My favorite Trump Policy ? thats a good question. I do think that ObamaCare ( the healthcare system that Obama made) needs to be repealed. It has totally fucked up the economy. Its hard to find a full time job because of it.. Many company's are forced to just offer part time work because they don't want to pay into health care for their employees. The costs are insane and going up and up. I had to pay $12,000 last year for my health care. The beach has been amazing, very rejuvenating and energizing. No not too busy. . Simplifying my life has helped immensely. To be honest though, I have nightly disturbing dreams about Trump and I am very discourage about my country politics. I would like to move to New Zeland but dont want to be a struggling immigrant.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If you don't like it go some where else. sorry about your fucking luck. TRUMP!


You couldn't troll your way out of a wet paper bag.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My favorite Trump Policy ? thats a good question. I do think that ObamaCare ( the healthcare system that Obama made) needs to be repealed. It has totally fucked up the economy. Its hard to find a full time job because of it..


The ACA was originally proposed by the conservative heritage foundation, a republican establishment. But, they should totally go ahead, waste everyone's time and try to vote it down again. 60th time's gotta be the charm right?


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You couldn't troll your way out of a wet paper bag.


Here let me help you get that hook out of your lip. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My favorite Trump Policy ? thats a good question. I do think that ObamaCare ( the healthcare system that Obama made) needs to be repealed


guess you aren't aware that trump said the top 3 roles of gov't should be protection, health care and education? 

like pinworm said above, 62 times failed to repeal the ACA. you do realize the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results right?


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> guess you aren't aware that trump said the top 3 roles of gov't should be protection, health care and education?
> 
> like pinworm said above, 62 times failed to repeal the ACA. you do realize the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results right?


Do you realize that the biggest Ins companies in healthcare are going bankrupt one after another? It will repeal its self in a matter of months. TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Do you realize that the biggest Ins companies in healthcare are going bankrupt one after another? It will repeal its self in a matter of months. TRUMP!


guess you are talking about UHC? check your facts. they insured 6% of the ACA. and they aren't dropping out completely either. only some markets. hardly a big loss. that's how capitalism works: somebody will insure those 6% and problem solved.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 10, 2016)

nitro, care to explain why Bonehead and Turtle McConnell both said as soon as we gain control of Congress, ACA will be repealed immediately? that was a LONG time ago...

if possible, explain without using trump somewhere in your answer?


----------



## supreme bean (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't think anybody gives a shit . LOL TRUMP!


You Turd!


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> nitro, care to explain why Bonehead and Turtle McConnell both said as soon as we gain control of Congress, ACA will be repealed immediately? that was a LONG time ago...
> 
> if possible, explain without using trump somewhere in your answer?


The bone heads will more than likely get the boot. Then Trump will fix it. imo TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The bone heads will more than likely get the boot. Then Trump will fix it. imo TRUMP!


well done. i knew you couldn't answer without trump in there somewhere!


----------



## supreme bean (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My favorite Trump Policy ? thats a good question. I do think that ObamaCare ( the healthcare system that Obama made) needs to be repealed. It has totally fucked up the economy. Its hard to find a full time job because of it.. Many company's are forced to just offer part time work because they don't want to pay into health care for their employees. The costs are insane and going up and up. I had to pay $12,000 last year for my health care. The beach has been amazing, very rejuvenating and energizing. No not too busy. . Simplifying my life has helped immensely. To be honest though, I have nightly disturbing dreams about Trump and I am very discourage about my country politics. I would like to move to New Zeland but dont want to be a struggling immigrant.


As you know i lived in New Zealand.It will take you two years of paperwork and medical tests before you will get a visa.
There is a job/skills shortage list on the NZ government website.If your job is on it ,you may get fast-tracked abit.
I wanted to live there permo.But my wife didnt want to be so far from her parents.
Its still a young country.The economy there is doing well.Cos of earthquakes,houses tend to be made of wood and 
alot cheaper than the UK.Im not sure if you would be a struggling immigrant.Its a good country if you like the outdoor
life.
I dont understand the US.I dont like Trump.I think he would pursue an aggressive foriegn policy.
I imagine most people in the UK are worried-I think they have a right to be.

Yea.I go to the beach alot.Gonna start swimming and Kayaking soon.
Mate,sorry to lay that shit on you before.I should have been more sensitive.I realise you were having a difficult time
adjusting to your new life.
Any questions about NZ? just ask the BEAN.


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I do


Most people do. Trump is viewed as a canker sore by most people including those in his own party.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

Rayne said:


> At the bottom of the canal is what? There aught be fairly solid ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Borderless nations? What a bunch of globalist propaganda. 

They want us all under one global rule.


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My favorite Trump Policy ? thats a good question. I do think that ObamaCare ( the healthcare system that Obama made) needs to be repealed. It has totally fucked up the economy. Its hard to find a full time job because of it.. Many company's are forced to just offer part time work because they don't want to pay into health care for their employees. The costs are insane and going up and up. I had to pay $12,000 last year for my health care. The beach has been amazing, very rejuvenating and energizing. No not too busy. . Simplifying my life has helped immensely. To be honest though, I have nightly disturbing dreams about Trump and I am very discourage about my country politics. I would like to move to New Zeland but dont want to be a struggling immigrant.



LOL who fed you that load of crazy pig shit.


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Borderless nations? What a bunch of globalist propaganda.
> 
> They want us all under one global rule.


Calm down. The UN declaration of human rights has no provision stating that all immigration is legal. It says people have the freedom to leave any country and to return to their country. Also the right to apply for asylum. 
*Article 13.
*
_(1) Everyone has the right to freedom of movement and residence within the borders of each state.
(2) Everyone has the right to leave any country, including his own, and to return to his country.
_
*Article 14.
*
_(1) Everyone has the right to seek and to enjoy in other countries asylum from persecution.
(2) This right may not be invoked in the case of prosecutions genuinely arising from non-political crimes or from acts contrary to the purposes and principles of the United Nations.
_
I wonder who the "they" are in your response?


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> LOL who fed you that load of crazy pig shit.


I know, right? Unemployment has steadily dropped the entire term of Obama's presidency and the economy while not exactly robust has steadily gotten better. What effect the ACA has had on employment has been good. I mean look at all the right wing media jobs it created.


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I know, right? Unemployment has steadily dropped the entire term of Obama's presidency and the economy while not exactly robust has steadily gotten better. What effect the ACA has had on employment has been good. I mean look at all the right wing media jobs it created.


I was gonna put up that animation that graphically depicts the deal with income inequality.

Could it be that 9 people owning like 50% of the wealth might be fucking things up?


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Could it be that 9 people owning like 50% of the wealth might be fucking things up?


Uhh yep, wealthy people don't create jobs, they speculate with that wealth and create investment bubbles which turn into economic recessions when the bubble pops. So even in the best of times, that 50% of wealth is put to poor use and in the worst of times, recession. Parting the world's wealthiest from a significant fraction of that wealth should be part of the next president's job description. For Trump and Hillary, it's not, but it should.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> As you know i lived in New Zealand.It will take you two years of paperwork and medical tests before you will get a visa.
> There is a job/skills shortage list on the NZ government website.If your job is on it ,you may get fast-tracked abit.
> I wanted to live there permo.But my wife didnt want to be so far from her parents.
> Its still a young country.The economy there is doing well.Cos of earthquakes,houses tend to be made of wood and
> ...


cheers Bean! no worries there mate. Is the major consensus , toward Trump, a negative one in the UK? I think I saw your prime minister dissing him?? maybe was he saying he would not allow Trump into the UK or something like that? lol, kinda like. Black Listed.lol 
Michael Savage (the talk show host) has been banned from the UK. its laughable.
Trump has a slogan "America First" , " Make America Great Again" scary shit like that.lol
Bean i if you could see the completely insanity of this process and media manipulation first hand over here. Its hard to keep up with. Its too cold to go swim in the ocean here. There are plenty of swimming holes in beautiful mountain streams though!


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Uhh yep, wealthy people don't create jobs, they speculate with that wealth and create investment bubbles which turn into economic recessions when the bubble pops. So even in the best of times, that 50% of wealth is put to poor use and in the worst of times, recession. Parting the world's wealthiest from a significant fraction of that wealth should be part of the next president's job description. For Trump and Hillary, it's not, but it should.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> LOL who fed you that load of crazy pig shit.


no one , i figured it out for myself.


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no one , i figured it out for myself.


figuren might not be your thing


----------



## PoodleBud (May 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


>


Fascinating, though not entirely surprising.


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Fascinating, though not entirely surprising.


ya...first time i saw that I was like HOLY FUCK this is gonna lead to a revolution. Instead it led to higher obesity levels and more confederate flags and....trump


----------



## Rayne (May 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's probably just as solid as the bottom of the Atlantic or pacific ocean. So by your logic the Americas, Africa, Asia, and Europe are all one land mass


Your conclusion is correct. The planet we all live and migrate upon is fairly solid ground. Does the term "Pangea" mean anything to you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Calm down. The UN declaration of human rights has no provision stating that all immigration is legal. It says people have the freedom to leave any country and to return to their country. Also the right to apply for asylum.
> *Article 13.*
> 
> _(1) Everyone has the right to freedom of movement and residence within the borders of each state.
> ...


Everyone at the top. R & D. Media. Big oil. Big banks. Etc.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cheers Bean! no worries there mate. Is the major consensus , toward Trump, a negative one in the UK? I think I saw your prime minister dissing him?? maybe was he saying he would not allow Trump into the UK or something like that? lol, kinda like. Black Listed.lol
> Michael Savage (the talk show host) has been banned from the UK. its laughable.
> Trump has a slogan "America First" , " Make America Great Again" scary shit like that.lol
> Bean i if you could see the completely insanity of this process and media manipulation first hand over here. Its hard to keep up with. Its too cold to go swim in the ocean here. There are plenty of swimming holes in beautiful mountain streams though!


What is wrong with an American president saying we need to protect our own interests first? What is wrong with wanting America to be great?

Furthermore, to all you that say he back pedaled on taxes..

He said his proposal would be negotiated higher most likely but that the end result would still equal lower business taxes and lower middle class taxes than we currently have.

Have you listened to the interviews the media is sourcing their quotes from?


----------



## ky man (May 10, 2016)

AMERICA should protect are own people FIRST and stop giving money to other countrys WE ARE BROKE from giving are money away to shit holes that has never help the American people in need and while we are broke they just ask for moor.. I say fuck them take care of are own first for a chang..VOTE TRUMP I AM KY..


----------



## rkymtnman (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is wrong with wanting America to be great?


the ACA is a step towards making america great in healthcare at least. and the GOP has done nothing but complain. yet they can't come up with anything better. 

p.s. I've traveled all over the world. america IS great.


----------



## ky man (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cheers Bean! no worries there mate. Is the major consensus , toward Trump, a negative one in the UK? I think I saw your prime minister dissing him?? maybe was he saying he would not allow Trump into the UK or something like that? lol, kinda like. Black Listed.lol
> Michael Savage (the talk show host) has been banned from the UK. its laughable.
> Trump has a slogan "America First" , " Make America Great Again" scary shit like that.lol
> Bean i if you could see the completely insanity of this process and media manipulation first hand over here. Its hard to keep up with. Its too cold to go swim in the ocean here. There are plenty of swimming holes in beautiful mountain streams though!


I hope that uk dos black list TRUMP THAT WAY WE CAN KEEP ARE money that they wount from us every day..TRUMP LETS HELP HIM MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN...KY


----------



## ky man (May 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I know, right? Unemployment has steadily dropped the entire term of Obama's presidency and the economy while not exactly robust has steadily gotten better. What effect the ACA has had on employment has been good. I mean look at all the right wing media jobs it created.


The economy has got worse every day that oboma has been in office and will get worse if that bitch wins.TRUMP is Americas last hope to recover..ky


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is wrong with an American president saying we need to protect our own interests first? What is wrong with wanting America to be great?
> 
> Furthermore, to all you that say he back pedaled on taxes..
> 
> ...


 I am sorry about the misunderstanding FlamingPie, i was being sarcastic. I should know better then try to pull that off online.. Making America Great And America First are terrific slogans.
I look forward to hearing Trump explain his proposals and policies. It will be a refreshing change. I do appreciate his stream of consciousness speaking skills.


testiclees said:


> figuren might not be your thing


----------



## rkymtnman (May 10, 2016)

ky man said:


> The economy has got worse every day that oboma has been in office and will get worse if that bitch wins.TRUMP is Americas last hope to recover..ky


were you on planet earth when oboma took over from W?


----------



## ky man (May 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> were you on planet earth when oboma took over from W?


One word NO.


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am sorry about the misunderstanding FlamingPie, i was being sarcastic. I should know better then try to pull that off online.. Making America Great And America First are terrific slogans.
> I look forward to hearing Trump explain his proposals and policies. It will be a refreshing change. I do appreciate his stream of consciousness speaking skills.


Doc is all of that sarcastic as well?


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

ky man said:


> One word NO.


Are you currently?


----------



## 757growin (May 10, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Your conclusion is correct. The planet we all live and migrate upon is fairly solid ground. Does the term "Pangea" mean anything to you?


I know pangea. But since then the land mass has been split several ways. Hence no more pangea. It's true, you can look it up. I believe our planet is mostly water,about 70%. Not solid ground at all.


----------



## nitro harley (May 10, 2016)

Time to kick some ass! TRUMP WINS WEST VIRGINIA, HUGE VICTORY!

MEXICO'S MOUTH PIECE DECLARES WAR ON AMERICA! , FUCK FOX AND MEXICO!

*Former Mexican president Vincente Fox doubles down on Trump criticism, calls him 'hated gringo'*
Published May 10, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook100 Twitter43 livefyre521 Email Print






Former Mexican President Vincente Fox (right) makes an obscene gesture to Donald Trump after appearing on the Kickass Politics podcast with host Ben Mathis. (Courtesy: Kickass Politics)

Former Mexican President Vincente Fox doubled down on his criticism of presumptive Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump in a recent interview, comparing him to Latin American dictators and calling him a "hated gringo" while also giving him the middle finger.

Fox made the obscene gesture to Trump after appearing on the Kickass Politics podcast with host Ben Mathis. The interview was pre-recorded and released Tuesday.

"He is the ugly American," he told Mathis. “He is the hated gringo because he’s attacking all of us. He’s offending all of us.”

The former president also reiterated his criticism of Trump's proposed border wall, while comparing him to Latin American dictators Hugo Chavez and Juan Peron.

"I'm not going to pay for that f***king wall," he said.

Fox also warned if Trump starts a trade war, that Mexico could retaliate by stopping or limiting money transfers and remittance for U.S. corporations and American tourists in the country. He added that some of Trump's proposals could add not just a trade war,* but a full war.*


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Time to kick some ass! TRUMP WINS WEST VIRGINIA, HUGE VICTORY!
> 
> MEXICO'S MOUTH PIECE DECLARES WAR ON AMERICA! , FUCK FOX AND MEXICO!
> 
> ...


A lot of us say the same thing. *FUCK TRUMP*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> He added that some of Trump's proposals could add not just a trade war,* but a full war.*


And 70% of Americans would be on _Mexico's_ side


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

ky man said:


> AMERICA should protect are own people FIRST and stop giving money to other countrys WE ARE BROKE from giving are money away to shit holes that has never help the American people in need and while we are broke they just ask for moor.. I say fuck them take care of are own first for a chang..VOTE TRUMP I AM KY..


Dude straight up YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.

The Mrs trumps spend as much on psychotherapy and decontamination as USA gov does on foreign aid.

Ky your comical, half wit persona is wearing thin.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What a bunch of globalist propaganda.
> 
> They want us all under one global rule.


i really had no idea you were this dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is wrong with an American president saying we need to protect our own interests first?


"america first" or "america for americans" were both KKK slogans.

ask your mexican hubby how he feels about the KKK.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Doc is all of that sarcastic as well?


No its not; I am sorry testicles, sometimes the politcal theme just gets so intense and I get so overwhelmed i cant express myself proberly.


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No its not; I am sorry testicles, sometimes the politcal theme just gets so intense and I get so overwhelmed i cant express myself proberly.


fair enough. youve got plenty of company.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "america first" or "america for americans" were both KKK slogans.
> 
> ask your mexican hubby how he feels about the KKK.


LOL! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> fair enough. youve got plenty of company.


lol, including you?


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, including you?


Ya, in a sarcastic sense.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And 70% of Americans would be on _Mexico's_ side





UncleBuck said:


> "america first" or "america for americans" were both KKK slogans.
> 
> ask your mexican hubby how he feels about the KKK.


So America 1st is racist? So when is it okay to think of American interests, like jobs and the economy before worry about the rest of the world? Never?

Bunch of Bulls hit to say worrying about America's problems first is racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So America 1st is racist? So when is it okay to think of American interests, like jobs and the economy before worry about the rest of the world? Never?
> 
> Bunch of Bulls hit to say worrying about America's problems first is racist.


i simply pointed out that the slogans were used by the KKK. they appeal to a certain demographic of stupidity and hatred. don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i simply pointed out that the slogans were used by the KKK. they appeal to a certain demographic of stupidity and hatred. don't shoot the messenger.


I'm just saying that your brand of bigotry is beyond stupid.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm just saying that your brand of bigotry is beyond stupid.


my brand of bigotry?

i just pointed out a historical fact.

donald trump's rhetoric is tailor made to appeal to bigots. and for some reason you seem to be on board.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my brand of bigotry?
> 
> i just pointed out a historical fact.
> 
> donald trump's rhetoric is tailor made to appeal to bigots. and for some reason you seem to be on board.


Putting America first is racist.

What else has the KKK made racist? Do they eat pizza?

Hey guys! Eating pizza is racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Putting America first is racist.
> 
> What else has the KKK made racist? Do they eat pizza?
> 
> Hey guys! Eating pizza is racist.


why are you so upset?

i didn't call you a bigot.

all i stated was the fact that those slogans were used by the KKK. i also pointed out that donald trump, who may or may not be racist, is using rhetoric specially designed to appeal to racists. and you seem to be a big fan.

don't be so upset. these are all just mundane facts.

if we were sitting around getting high and drinking, i'd have no problem explaining this to you calmly. not because i don't like you, but just the opposite. i do like you and hate to see you fall victim to this type of snow job.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you so upset?
> 
> i didn't call you a bigot.
> 
> ...


So is putting American interests first racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So is putting American interests first racist?


it was a motto used by the KKK. it has an appeal that speaks to certain people in certain ways.

when used by a buffoon who panders to racist fears about mexicans and muslims, well, you do the rest of the mental work on that one.

it's all about context.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it was a motto used by the KKK. it has an appeal that speaks to certain people in certain ways.
> 
> when used by a buffoon who panders to racist fears about mexicans and muslims, well, you do the rest of the mental work on that one.
> 
> it's all about context.


You see racism everywhere. You hunt for it like a rabid bloodhound and often completely miss your mark. 

Neither my husband nor I see any racism in trump. I have shown my husband the clips of him speaking about what you are referencing. Also his mother had a work visa and later became a citizen through marriage. She doesn't like illegal immigration. 

What was that with you asking me to ask him about the kkk?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

Btw, when you "like" someone it isn't a good idea to berate or belittle them. 

Bigotry 
stubborn and complete intolerance of any creed, belief, or opinion that differs fromone's own.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Neither my husband nor I see any racism in trump.


really? why? or rather, how?

i mean, you've always seemed like a reasonable enough person. a cool person. an honest person. a decent person.

trump is none of these things. and it is demonstrable that he panders to racist sentiment. which is even worse than being racist and keeping it to yourself.

it is fine if you or anyone else is racist. but just keep it to yourself. no one wants to hear about why you are racist. and most of all, no one should want some dumb narcissistic asshole pandering to racists in order to get political power. that is what donald trump does.

can we not agree on these points?


----------



## testiclees (May 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So is putting American interests first racist?


My hunch is that your definition of "putting american interests first" involves a share of racist ignorance and sanctimonious idiocy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> really? why? or rather, how?
> 
> i mean, you've always seemed like a reasonable enough person. a cool person. an honest person. a decent person.
> 
> ...


I listen to what he says. Is he crass and rude, sure. Is it racist to want to keep illegal immigrants out? No. Is it racist to put a halt to immigration from certain areas till we can properly vet them? No.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> My hunch is that your definition of "putting american interests first" involves a share of racist ignorance and sanctimonious idiocy.


So do you often use hunches to make up your mind about people?


----------



## nitro harley (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> A lot of us say the same thing. *FUCK TRUMP*


Good luck with the bitch. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And 70% of Americans would be on _Mexico's_ side


Good for you, and good luck. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I listen to what he says. Is he crass and rude, sure. Is it racist to want to keep illegal immigrants out? No. Is it racist to put a halt to immigration from certain areas till we can properly vet them? No.


Using base ignorance and fear to scapegoat immigrants for your own failings is a racist ploy. "Properly vet them" gtfoh youre aping, xenophobic idiot nonsense.

The shitty, ignorant, half assed thinking youve posted actually provides for more than a hunch.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Using base ignorance and fear to scapegoat immigrants for your own failings is a racist ploy. "Properly vet them" gtfoh youre aping, xenophobic idiot nonsense.
> 
> The shitty, ignorant, half assed thinking youve posted actually provides for more than a hunch.


Not racist. Not xenophobic. Keep listening to what the masters tell you tho.


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Good luck with the bitch. LOL TRUMP!


Bro empty your lady cup youre toxically shocked.

Hillary Clinton
1/3
Donald Trump
5/2
Bernie Sanders
25/1
Joe Biden


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cheers Bean! no worries there mate. Is the major consensus , toward Trump, a negative one in the UK? I think I saw your prime minister dissing him?? maybe was he saying he would not allow Trump into the UK or something like that? lol, kinda like. Black Listed.lol
> Michael Savage (the talk show host) has been banned from the UK. its laughable.
> Trump has a slogan "America First" , " Make America Great Again" scary shit like that.lol
> Bean i if you could see the completely insanity of this process and media manipulation first hand over here. Its hard to keep up with. Its too cold to go swim in the ocean here. There are plenty of swimming holes in beautiful mountain streams though!


I imagine even bum-face David Cameron would go the the right thing IF Trump got the job.Sever all poolitical ties with the US.
He isnt as brazen as Tony Blair.
.Meanwhile,the world watches and waits.
Hows your swimming these days.Still got the magic touch?


----------



## nitro harley (May 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro empty your lady cup youre toxically shocked.
> 
> Hillary Clinton
> 1/3
> ...


Whats a lady cup? Is that a trans gender thing? TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Whats a lady cup? Is that a trans gender thing? TRUMP!


I wasnt suggesting that you are trans. I had no idea.

It was more that youve got a toxic condition and that it could be caused by a failure to practice good hygiene


----------



## Rayne (May 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> I know pangea. But since then the land mass has been split several ways. Hence no more pangea. It's true, you can look it up. I believe our planet is mostly water,about 70%. Not solid ground at all.


Those damned plate tectonic shifts... If the ground we all live upon were not fairly solid, a lot of things would fall into the core of the planet or through the planet.

The Earth crust, mantle, and core. is still fairly solid. Regardless of how much water there is on the surface of the Earth, trapped in the air, polar icecaps, or in the ground.

I do agree with you though... The Earth is not completely solid like a ball of iron ore might be. The Earth just solid enough that a meteor leaves a fairly large impact crater in the crust. Sort of like what happened in the area known as Chicxulub, Mexico that is claimed to have killed most of the dinosaurs.


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not racist. Not xenophobic. Keep listening to what the masters tell you tho.


They will soon be saying PRESIDENT TRUMP..ky..yes iam voteing for trump and lots moor dem, are crossing over to TRUMPS side the winning side of America..


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

British PM;Trump is the new Hitler and part of the axis of evil.

Nuff Said!


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Good luck with the bitch. LOL TRUMP!


Is that what you father in law said to you on your wedding day, when he gave his daughter away ?


----------



## AKDrifter (May 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> British PM;Trump is the new Hitler and part of the axis of evil.
> 
> Nuff Said!


British PM should worry about his own fucked up situation lol axis of evil, that dude is a jackass. 

Trump is a huge douche but comparing him to hitler because his politics aren't UK soft is really going out on a limb. Hitler didn't want anything to do with controlling his borders, he wanted to take over the world, slaughter the Jews and anyone else in his way.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 11, 2016)




----------



## AKDrifter (May 11, 2016)

lol nice! Touche! 




Luckily we have many checks and balances to keep our president in line whoever it may be. This prevents that type of abuse of power, hopefully. My point was not defending Trump, more that It kind of irks me that the British PM would compare anyone to hitler.


----------



## Rrog (May 11, 2016)

Heil Trump!


----------



## nitro harley (May 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I wasnt suggesting that you are trans. I had no idea.
> 
> It was more that youve got a toxic condition and that it could be caused by a failure to practice good hygiene


So you think supporting Trump is a toxic condition? good luck with that. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Is that what you father in law said to you on your wedding day, when he gave his daughter away ?


My wives father was dead before that day. And he was a great man. TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So you think supporting Trump is a toxic condition?


trump in control of the most powerful country in the world would be a toxic condition. DRUMPF!


----------



## nitro harley (May 11, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> trump in control of the most powerful country in the world would be a toxic condition. DRUMPF!


TRUMP WILL ROCK THE PLANET!


----------



## nitro harley (May 11, 2016)

This is old but funny. TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> TRUMP WILL ROCK THE PLANET!


drumpf will bankrupt the whole planet! DRUMPF!!!


----------



## nitro harley (May 11, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> drumpf will bankrupt the whole planet! DRUMPF!!!


These next few months will be a lot of fun. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> trump in control of the most powerful country in the world would be a toxic condition. DRUMPF!


Whats that?hes wants to be president of China now.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-campaign-faults-computer-error-for-delegate-mix-up/2016/05/10/05553c3e-1713-11e6-971a-dadf9ab18869_story.html

2 mistakes? seems more like a pattern to me. his KKK pappy would be proud!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Whats that?hes wants to be president of China now.


he's slowing changing from white to orange to eventually yellow.


----------



## SoOLED (May 11, 2016)

I never heard he is anti-Muslim.

TBH, have you ever tried to talk to make friends with an obvious Muslim, or make small talk in the store. say As-salamu alaykum to one, and look at the surprise in their eyes, or maybe its a promise of death cant tell. the second generation are much more friendly and fun.

in San Diego: El Cajon Ca, has the largest population of Iraq war refugees, they have pretty much quarantined themselves, maybe understandably so given the political climate.

its hard to approach the Muslim community because its all of nothing. saying they cant not wear burkas in a bank comes off as anti-Muslim. or sorry your work breaks are the same as everyone else. can and is construed as anti-

I think he is shut out just like the rest of us, and has not said anything the TSA already hasn't.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 11, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I never heard he is anti-Muslim.
> 
> TBH, have you ever tried to talk to make friends will obvious Muslim, or make small talk in the store. say As-salamu alaykum to one, and look at the surprise in their eyes, or maybe its a promise of death cant tell. the second generation are much more friendly and fun.
> 
> ...


yup. If christians have to bake cakes for everyone then muslims should have to remove their niquab in a bank. true equality


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I imagine even bum-face David Cameron would go the the right thing IF Trump got the job.Sever all poolitical ties with the US.
> He isnt as brazen as Tony Blair.
> .Meanwhile,the world watches and waits.
> Hows your swimming these days.Still got the magic touch?


none yet. Bean, i thought Oregon was not going recreational until Nov, but they are already. I was pleasantly surprised! 
it just breaks my heart to see all those beautiful young West Virginia out of work Coal miners believing so much that Trump will get them jobs again, back in the coal mines. really breaks my heart. How could he lie to them like that and they believe it? That is one issue that really does not make sense to me, bringing back coal?


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> none yet. Bean, i thought Oregon was not going recreational until Nov, but they are already. I was pleasantly surprised!
> it just breaks my heart to see all those beautiful young West Virginia out of work Coal miners believing so much that Trump will get them jobs again, back in the coal mines. really breaks my heart. How could he lie to them like that and they believe it? That is one issue that really does not make sense to me, bringing back coal?


Interesting!Everyone gets cheap coal from China these days.Same as the big motor manufacturers in the US crapped on
the workers and moved there factories to Mexico.Same happened here in the 80s.Mrs Thatcher shut down the coal
mines.Today there are Northern English towns where there is no industry,no jobs.
My mate,lives in Barnsley.He says everyone is drunk all the time.I saw it on TV once.Its a shit-hole .
I read some Micheal Moore Books about the US.(Hes a film-maker).
It opened my eyes to the plight of the average american.
Like America we used to have some great industry here.Ship-building.Coal.steel.Cotton.ALL GONE .Now theres loads of
over qualified graduates chasing too few jobs.Mostly,they work in shops for peanuts.
Education has become a scam.A degree costs about 30 thousand pounds.
Then,you have to work for nothing to get work experience.
Trump wont deliver.Hes on a big ego-trip.Im sure at heart,he couldnt give a poo about Americans.
Just my two Pence worth.
I had you down as a surfer.Get a wet-suit,The Robert Crumb Av,Looks like a wind-blown surf chick with hair full of sand.
Im lucky the sea is so warm here.lol.

As for oregan.When i looked it up.it looked similar to NZ.
BTW.You should see some of the beaches in Cornwall (UK).Just Amazing.
Some dude in NZ told me Britain had no decent beaches.
He was so surprised when i chewed his balls off.

Cheers,


----------



## shorelineOG (May 11, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> yup. If christians have to bake cakes for everyone then muslims should have to remove their niquab in a bank. true equality


Make muslims cater a gay wedding and serve alcohol.


----------



## ovo (May 11, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> in San Diego: El Cajon Ca, has the largest population of Iraq war refugees, they have pretty much *quarantined* themselves, maybe understandably so given the political climate.
> 
> its hard to approach the Muslim community because its all of nothing. saying they *cant not *wear burkas in a bank comes off as anti-Muslim. or sorry your work breaks are the same as everyone else


Haha


----------



## potroastV2 (May 11, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I never heard he is anti-Muslim.
> 
> TBH, have you ever tried to talk to make friends with an obvious Muslim, or make small talk in the store. say As-salamu alaykum to one, and look at the surprise in their eyes, or maybe its a promise of death cant tell. the second generation are much more friendly and fun.
> 
> ...


Those Iraqis in El Cajon are Chaldean, which is a Christian religion. They are refugees from Iraq, but not so much because of the war. They left because of religious persecution in Iraq. Many of that community were here long before the Iraq War started.


----------



## SoOLED (May 11, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Those Iraqis in El Cajon are Chaldean, which is a Christian religion. They are refugees from Iraq, but not so much because of the war. They left because of religious persecution in Iraq. Many of that community were here long before the Iraq War started.


the Chaldean influx was before my time really. I was like 8 or 9, my brother went to school during the Chaldean vs Persian war in san diego, not so much a war as it was driving a nicer BMW-n-such.

I referring to the populations on the east side of El Cajon. entire apartment complexes owned? and lived in by Muslim, not that its bad or anything. I love Al-Qahwa coffee.

a lot of the old centralized Chaldean population is going 3rd,4th,5th gen by some accounts I'm guessing. and live everywhere, with little notice fars I can tell, Vs the shutter closed population.


----------



## SoOLED (May 11, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> drumpf will bankrupt the whole planet! DRUMPF!!!



we can never go broke, ever...I don't care what the debt clock says.

really our job as Americans is to be consumers, even if they have to pay us to do it. money has to move, even if its in debt. the whole ocean could be full on $100 bills but so long as its moving thought the consumer chain. like open water shark, just keep swimming and you will find something to eat. just like the dollar, so long as its moving it will find traction.

the dollar need only be back by bombs not gold. America is the global "too big to fail"

8 O'clock day one economics college: on the board: "by all accounts America should be destitute. don't try and figure out why, lets move on to a very presumed economic model that makes sense and learn how things would be, if forces greater then simple economics aren't at work."

how can rich people get richer, if the riches cant make them rich anymore? I don't think rich, strike that wealthy people would let that happen..because BOMB's on your face.

so, don't worry bout the "debt" its just another control method, ironically also used by a very special German who like kings, and rulers before him, took note that being at war means never being broke.


----------



## Rrog (May 11, 2016)

I can't wait until he's embarrassed by his tax returns. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I can't wait until he's embarrassed by his tax returns. Can't fucking wait.


The Donald has no intention of ever showing is tax returns....because it's all a con.


----------



## Rrog (May 11, 2016)

No doubt a con.

If he releases the returns, he's toast. If he refuses, he's toast.

Break out the butter and jam, 'cause he's toast.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2016)

who you guys kidding? 

his tax returns are gonna be terrific!!!

a. he doesn't donate shit to anybody
b. he isn't worth nearly as much as he claims
c. all the above


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

He's an arrogant bastard. he will just refuse & take his chances....


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He's an arrogant bastard. he will just refuse & take his chances....


the democratic arsenal is filling up with ammo.

i think it's funny he's pursuing the adultery angle with bill clinton. talk about hypocritical.


----------



## Fogdog (May 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Interesting!Everyone gets cheap coal from China these days.Same as the big motor manufacturers in the US crapped on
> the workers and moved there factories to Mexico.Same happened here in the 80s.Mrs Thatcher shut down the coal
> mines.Today there are Northern English towns where there is no industry,no jobs.
> My mate,lives in Barnsley.He says everyone is drunk all the time.I saw it on TV once.Its a shit-hole .
> ...


The UK has moved steadily towards financial services as the mainstay for their economy. The US is doing the same. It's a crappy economic model for both countries. Financial services don't really produce anything, its just shifting account balances while dipping into them for their vig. And this kind of economic model creates an unbalanced distribution of wealth.

That said, coal, timber, natural gas, mining are all dead end industries that consume the land and resources, eventually depleting the one resource that everybody benefits from, that being the environment. For example, I live in Oregon and the hinterlands are depressed economically because past activities depleted the forests at unsustainable rates. Rednecks complain the the EPA is overstepping its authority by preventing the final destruction of everything. Seriously, there are less than 10% of old growth forests remaining and they just want to cut it all rather than stop now with the last little bit to leave for the future. Regulating harvests in a sustainable manner is the only path forward toward recovery of this resource which due to over harvest in the past means that current harvests are too small to sustain the population in the formerly timber economies. After a time of regrowth, then harvests can be increased. Its going to take a generation or more for that to happen. If regulations had been in place earlier, there would not have been the boom that has resulted in today's bust, leaving so many unemployed. Its easy to complain about regulators but the fact is, they are necessary because some people will just take it all and leave everybody else high and dry.

The same goes for coal and other fossil fuels. The sooner we implement reductions in emissions, the less severe the regulations will need to be. Again rednecks and other right wing nuts want to just dump emissions into the environment and borrow against the future. The only real answer to environmental issues is sustainable use of resources.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The same goes for coal and other fossil fuels.


i don't think i read it on here but it was an interview with a west virginia retired coal miner. he said that with today's equipment, 7 miners could mine all the coal in a whole mountain. 

same thing with auto industry: look howmany jobs robots have replaced on the assembly line


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

Just Bean Supreme.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The UK has moved steadily towards financial services as the mainstay for their economy. The US is doing the same. It's a crappy economic model for both countries. Financial services don't really produce anything, its just shifting account balances while dipping into them for their vig. And this kind of economic model creates an unbalanced distribution of wealth.
> 
> That said, coal, timber, natural gas, mining are all dead end industries that consume the land and resources, eventually depleting the one resource that everybody benefits from, that being the environment. For example, I live in Oregon and the hinterlands are depressed economically because past activities depleted the forests at unsustainable rates. Rednecks complain the the EPA is overstepping its authority by preventing the final destruction of everything. Seriously, there are less than 10% of old growth forests remaining and they just want to cut it all rather than stop now with the last little bit to leave for the future. Regulating harvests in a sustainable manner is the only path forward toward recovery of this resource which due to over harvest in the past means that current harvests are too small to sustain the population in the formerly timber economies. After a time of regrowth, then harvests can be increased. Its going to take a generation or more for that to happen. If regulations had been in place earlier, there would not have been the boom that has resulted in today's bust, leaving so many unemployed. Its easy to complain about regulators but the fact is, they are necessary because some people will just take it all and leave everybody else high and dry.
> 
> The same goes for coal and other fossil fuels. The sooner we implement reductions in emissions, the less severe the regulations will need to be. Again rednecks and other right wing nuts want to just dump emissions into the environment and borrow against the future. The only real answer to environmental issues is sustainable use of resources.


Thank you for explaining that to me. As a new Oregonian, I was curious about the timber industry. At first glance, driving through the state, I thought they were doing a pretty good job with harvest and replanting on the mountains.. But as i began to hike through the old growth forests I began to wonder how the soil on those mountains could possibly be healthy. It doesn't appear that they removed the roots before planting for another grow, with all those roots in there, how can anything grow?
. Having the natural eco system including fallen old trees enriching the soil I understood makes a forest rejuvenate itself in a healthy way. I understand how these loggers, coal miners want to do that work, but they have to understand that times change. Hillary said she would give a lot of money to those coal miners to start another type of career and industry. I think thats a really good plan. 
Trump makes my sick because of his stance on the environment.


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The UK has moved steadily towards financial services as the mainstay for their economy. The US is doing the same. It's a crappy economic model for both countries. Financial services don't really produce anything, its just shifting account balances while dipping into them for their vig. And this kind of economic model creates an unbalanced distribution of wealth.
> 
> That said, coal, timber, natural gas, mining are all dead end industries that consume the land and resources, eventually depleting the one resource that everybody benefits from, that being the environment. For example, I live in Oregon and the hinterlands are depressed economically because past activities depleted the forests at unsustainable rates. Rednecks complain the the EPA is overstepping its authority by preventing the final destruction of everything. Seriously, there are less than 10% of old growth forests remaining and they just want to cut it all rather than stop now with the last little bit to leave for the future. Regulating harvests in a sustainable manner is the only path forward toward recovery of this resource which due to over harvest in the past means that current harvests are too small to sustain the population in the formerly timber economies. After a time of regrowth, then harvests can be increased. Its going to take a generation or more for that to happen. If regulations had been in place earlier, there would not have been the boom that has resulted in today's bust, leaving so many unemployed. Its easy to complain about regulators but the fact is, they are necessary because some people will just take it all and leave everybody else high and dry.
> 
> The same goes for coal and other fossil fuels. The sooner we implement reductions in emissions, the less severe the regulations will need to be. Again rednecks and other right wing nuts want to just dump emissions into the environment and borrow against the future. The only real answer to environmental issues is sustainable use of resources.


Fossils fuels are bad.The US produces the most natural gas.Lately from fracking .Alot of it gets made into plastic.800 million tons of plastic gets dumped
in the sea every year.Not Nice!
Financial services.A world of pathetic middlemen .Thanks for sharing.


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for explaining that to me. As a new Oregonian, I was curious about the timber industry. At first glance, driving through the state, I thought they were doing a pretty good job with harvest and replanting on the mountains.. But as i began to hike through the old growth forests I began to wonder how the soil on those mountains could possibly be healthy. It doesn't appear that they removed the roots before planting for another grow, with all those roots in there, how can anything grow?
> . Having the natural eco system including fallen old trees enriching the soil I understood makes a forest rejuvenate itself in a healthy way. I understand how these loggers, coal miners want to do that work, but they have to understand that times change. Hillary said she would give a lot of money to those coal miners to start another type of career and industry. I think thats a really good plan.
> Trump makes my sick because of his stance on the environment.


Born again Hippy.Im Impressed!


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

In the US they chop down trees to make paper, when they should be making paper from hemp.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2016)

! Bean.. check out this shrooms i found by the coast .


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't think i read it on here but it was an interview with a west virginia retired coal miner. he said that with today's equipment, 7 miners could mine all the coal in a whole mountain.
> 
> same thing with auto industry: look howmany jobs robots have replaced on the assembly line


Kill the Robots!


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ! Bean.. check out this shrooms i found by the coast .
> View attachment 3679035
> View attachment 3679037


Top one looks like a shaggy ink cap,other one dunno.80% of mushrooms are poisonous .Hi dee Ho.
Liberty Caps in the Autumn.oh yeah


----------



## coloradolivin (May 11, 2016)

its all fun and games until you follow the money​


----------



## Rrog (May 11, 2016)

And yet no tax returns


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> And yet no tax returns


Convenient


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2016)

What are you guys hoping to see with the tax returns? I bet he does donate to charity as it is a good tax write off. I bet he pays a whole staff to get him all the tax breaks he is eligible for.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Kill the Robots!


mmm, i love me some robot!


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

I fucking love that film.Remember the orgasmatron!Yea.ORGASMATRON found it.


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

For You Amber-Trump Free Zone.And,yes its in England.


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

Its not about tax breaks. Predictably its about a lying, manipulative, con man and his slimy maneuvers.

http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/05/what-is-trump-trying-to-hide-in-his-tax-returns/482253/

But Trump is a different situation for other reasons, too. He’s far wealthier than any other candidate to run for president, and he has a long history of questionable finances, and faces other allegations. His companies have declared bankruptcy four times. He’s been fined by the Federal Trade Commission for improper behavior. He incorrectly received a tax break for people making less than $500,000 per year. All of this means that people might have legitimate questions about what Trump is doing with his supposed vast sums: what he does with it, whether those things are legal, and further whether the techniques he likely uses to reduce his tax obligations (like many wealthy people) are appropriate, even when they are legal. Given Trump’s repeated attacks on companies that move their profits offshore, or hedge-fund managers who use the carried-interest loopholes, voters have a right to know whether he practices what he preaches


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

.TRUMP WHO?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Its not about tax breaks. Predictably its about a lying, manipulative, con man and his slimy maneuvers.
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/05/what-is-trump-trying-to-hide-in-his-tax-returns/482253/
> 
> But Trump is a different situation for other reasons, too. He’s far wealthier than any other candidate to run for president, and he has a long history of questionable finances, and faces other allegations. His companies have declared bankruptcy four times. He’s been fined by the Federal Trade Commission for improper behavior. He incorrectly received a tax break for people making less than $500,000 per year. All of this means that people might have legitimate questions about what Trump is doing with his supposed vast sums: what he does with it, whether those things are legal, and further whether the techniques he likely uses to reduce his tax obligations (like many wealthy people) are appropriate, even when they are legal. Given Trump’s repeated attacks on companies that move their profits offshore, or hedge-fund managers who use the carried-interest loopholes, voters have a right to know whether he practices what he preaches


Fair enough.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 11, 2016)

if quinnipiac is too "biased" here is one from reuters


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

Donald Trump implicated in the Panama Papers leak


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3679101
> if quinnipiac is too "biased" here is one from reuters


Why havent the odds changed?
*2016 US PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION - NEXT PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
Odds as of May 11 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -275
Donald Trump +250
Bernie Sanders +1600


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Donald Trump implicated in the Panama Papers leak


I wouldn't be surprised if Donald Trump didn't create the Panama Papers as some kind of con scheme....ala Bernie Madoff...


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3679101
> if quinnipiac is too "biased" here is one from reuters



http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/general_election_trump_vs_clinton-5491.html
*Polling Data*
PPP (D) 5/6 - 5/9 1222 RV 3.2 47 41 Clinton +6
CNN/ORC 4/28 - 5/1 890 RV 3.5 54 41 Clinton +13
Rasmussen Reports 4/27 - 4/28 1000 LV 3.0 39 41 Trump +2
IBD/TIPP 4/22 - 4/28 814 RV 3.5 47 40 Clinton +7
Rasmussen Reports 4/25 - 4/26 1000 LV 3.0 38 38 Tie


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/andyborowitz/posts/10154360492465681

"Stopping Trump is a short term solution. The long term solution, and it will be more difficult, is fixing the educational system that has created so many people ignorant enough to vote for trump."


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Donald Trump implicated in the Panama Papers leak


no big deal TRUMP has not yet been in a government office to sell out the American people like the reast has.TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT.


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> https://m.facebook.com/andyborowitz/posts/10154360492465681
> 
> "Stopping Trump is a short term solution. The long term solution, and it will be more difficult, is fixing the educational system that has created so many people ignorant enough to vote for trump."


its the other way around don't you think?There is no stoping TRUMP, The people are tired of being sold out by are government to faten there bank accounts and there childrens bank acounts while the reast has to do things that is not legal to just survive and then if they catch you they even make more money off you from putting you in a private prison,thats how are government works now days..ky


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Donald Trump didn't create the Panama Papers as some kind of con scheme....ala Bernie Madoff...


I love you to jj as a friend I just wish I could get you to vote trump this time,but no mater what you talk like a very good man that most any person would be proud to call you friend and I do wish you the best in life.


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

JJ,,,If Burnie got the dem, nomation to run the big raise he would get my vote and not trunp for I like the burn the best of all them running and I think he would do a great job.I just hate that dam bitch and what she has did to this country...ky


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> View attachment 3679096
> For You Amber-Trump Free Zone.And,yes its in England.


that's a shit hole where there is no TRUMP HOTELL,Just joking that's a great picture..ky


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Donald Trump implicated in the Panama Papers leak


Republican presidential frontrunner Donald Trump appears 3,540 times in the ICIJ database. However, over the years Trump has sold his name and reputation to investors, meaning the appearance of his name does not necessarily link him to offshore accounts.

The documents name some of the Trump’s investors, although the transactions seem to be aimed at milking profit from the business tycoon's name rather than any other links to Trump himself.


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> I love you to jj as a friend I just wish I could get you to vote trump this time,but no mater what you talk like a very good man that most any person would be proud to call you friend and I do wish you the best in life.


sorry bro, Trump fails the foxhole test, I wouldn't follow him anywhere. He's not a leader.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> British PM should worry about his own fucked up situation lol axis of evil, that dude is a jackass.
> 
> Trump is a huge douche but comparing him to hitler because his politics aren't UK soft is really going out on a limb. Hitler didn't want anything to do with controlling his borders, he wanted to take over the world, slaughter the Jews and anyone else in his way.


awww, poor little baby no like when people point out his hero trump is fascist.

you cry now, poor baby?

yes, go cry now. it be OK


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

Right now Trump is a world class con man. He's making Bernie Madoff look like an amature....


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2016)

54% of those polled would rather have head lice than Trump as president.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2016)

who would Tarzan vote for?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2016)

NO! 
you fools!!! 
its NOT Trump!
its HILLARY!!!!!
Because she barks like a dog!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> supporting Trump is a toxic condition


correct


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> not that its bad or anything. I love Al-Qahwa coffee.


i can totally tell by your bigoted tone.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 54% of those polled would rather have head lice than Trump as president.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679362


Say what ypou want about trump, but this country needs a kick in the ass. You think Bernie or Hillary will do that?

Bernie will take your foot and shove it in someone else's ass, while Hillary cant decide of she supports the foot or the ass


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What are you guys hoping to see with the tax returns?


what were you hoping to see when trump begged like a little bitch for obama's college transcripts?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3679101
> if quinnipiac is too "biased" here is one from reuters


trump is not pulling even in the polls, unless you only look at one poll, in which he is still trailing. if you look at the other 87 polls, he is 5-10 points behind in all of them.

you are a retarded person. and racist too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> that's a shit hole where there is no TRUMP HOTELL,Just joking that's a great picture..ky


can you afford a trump hotel on the welfare check you depend on?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Say what ypou want about trump, but this country needs a kick in the ass.


ahhhh. so you are a racist idiot.

BRB, gotta go unlike any post you ever made.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> I sure as hell can,but the question is can YOU?Like I said in a nother post don't judge the book by its cover now dos your gay ass get it?ky





ky man said:


> YES I am racist for I like all skin collers but I don't like being around gay people that's your kind of people that you hang with..ky..LOL


i guarantee you can't afford even one single night at any trump hotel anywhere.

also, are you ever gonna go to the border and shoot illegals? or are you just gonna be a welfare internet pussy who is all talk?


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> NO!
> you fools!!!
> its NOT Trump!
> its HILLARY!!!!!
> Because she barks like a dog!


"she barks like a dog" youve got the sensibilities of a burro.


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i guarantee you can't afford even one single night at any trump hotel anywhere.
> 
> also, are you ever gonna go to the border and shoot illegals? or are you just gonna be a welfare internet pussy who is all talk?


IF the new president TRUMP makes a new law that we can shot on site LEGAL,You can bet your ass I will be there with a ---------------------you guess long gun..ky..ps if TRUMP would have sex with you you know you would vote for him so tell the truth you just love TRUMPS looks don't you?? LATER I got to go so run me and are new president down all you like TRUMP...............LOL LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> IF the new president TRUMP makes a new law that we can shot on site LEGAL,You can bet your ass I will be there with a ---------------------you guess long gun..ky..ps if TRUMP would have sex with you you know you would vote for him so tell the truth you just love TRUMPS looks don't you?? LATER I got to go so run me and are new president down all you like TRUMP...............LOL LOL


you're too afraid to do what's tight and go shoot illegals?


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> YES I am racist for I like all skin collers but I don't like being around gay people that's your kind of people that you hang with..ky..LOL



KY, you've got the intellectual development of a fucking louse. It seems that youre a form of toxic minded imbecile. Im pretty sure that you make most of the readers here uncomfortable with the pitiable, childish, mean spirited babble you post. 

RIU might be the oppty you get to morph into a human from your current slimy life form. An opportunity to evolve. Think about it.


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> Did I hurt your GAY fellings??Don't worie buck will help you out and play house with you just be gental with him tell he tell you ruff..lol lol lol


Bro you're so fucking skeevy you make my skin crawl. I guarantee most here feel the same.


----------



## justataylor (May 11, 2016)

I hope Trump wins xD


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro you're so fucking skeevy you make my skin crawl. I guarantee most here feel the same.


I don't think you talk for every one.


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

"The important things in life" like your imbecile level homphobia?

The only ability youve shown is being a bigoted idiot


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> I don't think you talk for every one.


I talk for many. Youre a fucking blight


----------



## nitro harley (May 11, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT! TRUMP!*


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> who would Tarzan vote for?


Jane of course.Me tarzan ,you jane.AWWWRawhawwwwh-Awwarhawwawaraawar!


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2016)

I dont think theres much point even talking to Trump supporters.
This is Trumps policy on the environment.


----------



## justataylor (May 12, 2016)

So many people full of hate. Would you rather have Hillary? What a fucking joke.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ahhhh. so you are a racist idiot.
> 
> BRB, gotta go unlike any post you ever made.


So I'm racist because I would choose a president who isn't a puppet. And how is he racist??? Besides all the Facebook memes you read.


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2016)

Wear your Swastika with pride.Give the man something to aim at.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> he's slowing changing from white to orange to eventually yellow.


He slowly metamorphosing before our very eyes, those are his orangutan genes showing. At least he was trained to speak.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I can't wait until he's embarrassed by his tax returns. Can't fucking wait.


He'll never release his taxes he uses his being audited as an excuse he won't even release the "old" taxes.

I got one word to all those dumpster supporters.

SUCKERS!

B4L


----------



## thetr33man (May 12, 2016)

I dont follow this trump thing extremely closely, but is the racism you refer to based upon him wanting to remove illegal immigrants from our country? It just so happens that the majority of them are from Mexico, but if they were Canadian instead, would he still be racist? My GF is not a US citizen, she has been here for 10 years on a visa, works hard and pays much more taxes than I do. Her skin is darker than mine, significantly.... I support removing illegal aliens, no matter what their skin color is, I am not racist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

thetr33man said:


> I dont follow this trump thing extremely closely, but is the racism you refer to based upon him wanting to remove illegal immigrants from our country? It just so happens that the majority of them are from Mexico, but if they were Canadian instead, would he still be racist? My GF is not a US citizen, she has been here for 10 years on a visa, works hard and pays much more taxes than I do. Her skin is darker than mine, significantly.... I support removing illegal aliens, no matter what their skin color is, I am not racist.


My mother in law is Mexican and agrees that illegal immigration is bad. She came here on work visas and filed all paperwork for the right to work in the USA. Her husband is from Iraq. Both her and her husband did not want Syrian refugees coming here because there was no way to prove identity.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What are you guys hoping to see with the tax returns? I bet he does donate to charity as it is a good tax write off. I bet he pays a whole staff to get him all the tax breaks he is eligible for.


Dangit, Pie, quit standing up for that dumb-dumb! He is making us all look like dicks! The entire world is laughing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Dangit, Pie, quit standing up for that dumb-dumb! He is making us all look like dicks! The entire world is laughing.


The media is making us look like dicks. They want hillary. I tend to look closer at the candidates the media hates/ignores and find the media misrepresents them.


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

the media is doing this? My assessment of Trump has been molded exclusively by the media?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The media is making us look like dicks. They want hillary. I tend to look closer at the candidates the media hates/ignores and find the media misrepresents them.


I agree that the media's job is to sensationalize and distract - I stopped watching CNN a few months ago. They are getting as bad as Fox. What was my point? Oh, yeah. This guy's track record shows he runs all of his businesses into the ground. He just wants to flip the country for a profit. Such a butthole. Why would you want someone like him to represent all 318.86 million of us?


----------



## nitro harley (May 12, 2016)

*PRESIDENT TRUMP!*


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

"...and some, I assume, are nice people."


----------



## SoOLED (May 12, 2016)

trumps taxes are just a tuna head.

they are not saying anything on them, so Dems/anyone can chew on it awhile. its something of little or no consequence.

you don't think, he companies have not been on the IRS radar before: lets see, his company was audited by the IRS, his chapter 11 only helpped people keep their jobs and him make money. which was a smart thing to do.

N+ you can fight a tax audit in court for years, so if its not something his champaign wants to show before election day they wont.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> TRUMP all the way.they cant buy him off and there scard shitless..ky


I love how he bragged about funding his own campaign - while accepting every last bit of scratch possible from anyone dumb enough to contribute.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 12, 2016)

I seriously love all of you guys. On both sides. Because in a lot of different ways I'll never be able to explain, you're all apart of me. And through experience that ripples through physical and metaphysical, I am also apart of you. We are connected through something I really wish I could describe to you.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I love how he bragged about funding his own campaign - while accepting every last bit of scratch possible from anyone dumb enough to contribute.
> 
> View attachment 3679872
> View attachment 3679871


they all as every one of them do that on both sides,but we also know trump has never sold out the American people like the reast has did for trump has never heald no public elected office in the past,,RITE?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I agree that the media's job is to sensationalize and distract - I stopped watching CNN a few months ago. They are getting as bad as Fox. What was my point? Oh, yeah. This guy's track record shows he runs all of his businesses into the ground. He just wants to flip the country for a profit. Such a butthole. Why would you want someone like him to represent all 318.86 million of us?


I read he sells the rights to use his name on products. 

Having some failed businesses is not a negative in my eyes. It is what you do AFTER failure that determines your worth. 

Get back on that bike and ride. 

Most of trumps proposals, I agree with. I believe we need a lower business tax and lower tax on middle class. I believe we should enforce laws. I believe we should make in unprofitable for businesses to move to other countries. 

We need jobs in this country. We need to reinvigorate our impoverished cities. We need to upgrade our infastructure. We need to stop spending so much money OUTSIDE our borders.

All these things trump stands for. He just comes across like an ass to some because they already have judged him in their mind.

I have always been into politics. It is important to me to understand the why and what instead of just randomly blaming others. Not saying that is what you in particular are doing. 

I see the corruption and greed from the bush and clinton family. I see the control being slowly wrestled from the people into the hands of the elite few. 

I think the constitution was the greatest document in human history. It has the flexibility to be amended and right the wrongs of our previous generations. 

The constitution has to be protected and treated as our greatest national treasure. It reminds people of the importance of government overseen by the people and gives them the tools to protect our freedom to do so. 

Freedom of the press, protections for assembly, the ability to speak against the government without fear of imprisonment.

These were important to a free people and the enemy of those who would seek to enslave us.

So of course it is natural that the first thing they try to stifle is free speech and fact based reporting. You can't pass a bill that hurts your voter base if they are aware of the danger. That would equal career suicide.

Those who say "look at this! This could be used against us!" Are called all manner of names. Radicals, Nutty, paranoid and so on by the very people we trust to deliver the facts and repeated by those who take things at face value.

The Democrats and Republicans engage in a game that keeps both voter bases from communicating about REAL issues. 

Instead of focusing on the economy and preserving the freedoms our Constitution laid out we have people worried a wide assortment of issues that really have very little impact on america.

Something that strikes me as odd is when people say it is unconstitutional to do something yet they themselves don't have a problem violating other parts of our constitution.

And a wide margin of people agree with the horseshit that falls out of that politician's mouth! 

If it happened once, it will happen a thousand time more. Simply because people do not read their history and do not understand the significance of our Constitution.

I have so much more I could sayou but I imagine most quit reading after the 5th sentence in this post.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I seriously love all of you guys. On both sides. Because in a lot of different ways I'll never be able to explain, you're all apart of me. And through experience that ripples through physical and metaphysical, I am also apart of you. We are connected through something I really wish I could describe to you.


ITS CALLED HAVEING A HEART..We all just need some one in office that will not sell us all out as in the past for money..ky


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> ITS CALLED HAVEING A HEART..We all just need some one in office that will not sell us all out as in the past for money..ky


That would be a good thing, yeah.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> trump has never heald no public elected office in the past


This is sort of my point. The guy has absolutely zero experience when it comes to pretty much anything, besides:

Beauty Pageant Management
Being a reality TV star
A job creator for bankruptcy lawyers
Being a birther
Getting accepted into the WWE hall of fame
Bragging about his net worth (lol)
Spending daddy's money


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read he sells the rights to use his name on products.
> 
> Having some failed businesses is not a negative in my eyes. It is what you do AFTER failure that determines your worth.
> 
> ...


That's one of the best post I have ever read and TRUE.thank you..ky..ps and I read every word that's how I learn


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read he sells the rights to use his name on products.
> 
> Having some failed businesses is not a negative in my eyes. It is what you do AFTER failure that determines your worth.
> 
> ...


Well, you are nothing if not compassionate and loyal. Cheers, love.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> This is sort of my point. The guy has absolutely zero experience when it comes to pretty much anything, besides:
> 
> Beauty Pageant Management
> Being a reality TV star
> ...


that dos not make him a bad person and I bet you would take your dads money if given the chance and I know I would have as well.the president has many advisers to help him and in the past others in office don't know how to run a busness that is what has broke America and the people..ky..ps you cant spend moor then you make or you will go broks like the tax payers has.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> that dos not make him a bad person and I bet you would take your dads money if given the chance and I know I would have as well.the president has many advisers to help him and in the past others in office don't know how to run a busness that is what has broke America and the people..ky..ps you cant spend moor then you make or you will go broks like the tax payers has.


Uh huh. Ok. My point was that he is inexperienced. You seem to agree. Which of his policies do you think will help us, as a country, the most? You want to give the keys to the most free nation on earth to a loud mouth hypocrite that can't even keep his own businesses on their feet. Bankrupting America is a republican tradition. Conservatives are supposed to be the "fiscally responsible" party, right? So why is everyone riding his nuts?


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I seriously love all of you guys. On both sides. Because in a lot of different ways I'll never be able to explain, you're all apart of me. And through experience that ripples through physical and metaphysical, I am also apart of you. We are connected through something I really wish I could describe to you.


What strain bro?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 12, 2016)

Ayahuasca.

@testiclees


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> his chapter 11 only helpped people keep their jobs and him make money. which was a smart thing to do.


curious where you get your info?

he lost a shitload in his bankruptcies. he had to sell off his yacht to pay for part of his casino losses. 

he didn't help anybody keep their jobs. his contractors lost lots of money and had to fire their employees.

he screwed over his investors. he could have repaid them.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> curious where you get your info?
> 
> he lost a shitload in his bankruptcies. he had to sell off his yacht to pay for part of his casino losses.
> 
> ...


His employees kept working. He made the best of bad situations.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

I realized something the other day.

Nobody is coming out to call out Donald Trump for being a shitty employer. We have had plenty of time for them to step forward. The New York times has 21 reporters working full time digging shit up on Donald Trump.

So, can it be said that there are rich guys that take care of their employees? I havent heard any of Trumps present or more importantly former employees talking shit about him.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> His employees kept working. He made the best of bad situations.


huh? 

he caused the bad situation with his horrible business acumen. nice try.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I realized something the other day.
> 
> Nobody is coming out to call out Donald Trump for being a shitty employer. .


I am.



NLXSK1 said:


> His employees kept working. He made the best of bad situations.







He treats his employees like garbage.

http://news.groopspeak.com/hidden-c...conditions-trumps-hotel-workers-endure-video/


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

He saved his employees jobs and played by the rules. Hate on the rule makers, not the players.

Again, I would be happy to have gone through 8 bankruptcies if it made me 2 billion.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I realized something the other day.


so did i. you're as dumb as the day is long.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Again, I would be happy to have gone through 8 bankruptcies if it made me 2 billion.


you'd be happy if you made 40k a year. 

he lost money on his bankruptcies. are you not getting this fact?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a sub-contractor. You do understand what that means right? Those employees were not Trumps....


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you'd be happy if you made 40k a year.
> 
> he lost money on his bankruptcies. are you not getting this fact?


I make much more than that. How much did you bring home this week? 

He is worth between 2 and 10 billion dollars. Are you not getting this fact?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That was a sub-contractor. You do understand what that means right? Those employees were not Trumps....


LOL! Ok, boss. I want some of whatever the fuck you are smoking...


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> LOL! Ok, boss. I want some of whatever the fuck you are smoking...


It said in the first 2 sentences of the video that they were employees of a sub contractor.

Trump hires a contractor who hires sub-contracting companies who have employees. Trump is not suddenly responsible for those employees. I am sure he was completely unaware of the conditions they were working in.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I make much more than that. How much did you bring home this week?
> 
> He is worth between 2 and 10 billion dollars. Are you not getting this fact?


i'm retired. glad you enjoy working. good for your fortitude! 

how much did he lose when trump airlines went belly up? you think he made money? where did you get your business degree from? trump university maybe


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Trump hires a contractor who hires sub-contracting companies who have employees.


wow! well done. and what happened to the subs when drumpf didn't pay them?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm retired. glad you enjoy working. good for your fortitude!
> 
> how much did he lose when trump airlines went belly up? you think he made money? where did you get your business degree from? trump university maybe


It is not how much he lost when it went belly up, it is how much he made on it before that and/or all the other money he made.

In business you take risks on products and services. Some make money, many lose money. If the aggregate of your efforts is positive you make money.

Again, Trump is worth between 2 and 10 billion dollars. Are you doing so well?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Trump is not suddenly responsible for those employees. I am sure he was completely unaware of the conditions they were working in.


Keep telling yourself that, sweetheart.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> wow! well done. and what happened to the subs when drumpf didn't pay them?


What happened to all the subs Trump never hired? Oh the humanity!!!!


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It said in the first 2 sentences of the video that they were employees of a sub contractor.
> 
> Trump hires a contractor who hires sub-contracting companies who have employees. Trump is not suddenly responsible for those employees. I am sure he was completely unaware of the conditions they were working in.


He should have. It's either dereliction or complacency on Trumps part. If you profit from wrong doing you are culpable....


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is not how much he lost when it went belly up, it is how much he made on it before that and/or all the other money he made.


drumpf airlines didn't make a profit. damn dude you can't be that dumb. if it made money, why would he shut it down?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He should have. It's either dereliction or complacency on Trumps part. If you profit from wrong doing you are culpable....


If he was culpable of wrong doing why wasnt he prosecuted? Because he followed the proper laws of business and took care of who he could in failed business ventures.

You do realize that 90% of businesses fail right? No bankruptcy and continuation of jobs, simply closed doors and no more work. You act like Trump is a failure for basically being well above the percentage curve and building a multi-billion dollar empire.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What happened to all the subs Trump never hired? Oh the humanity!!!!


i hope you're a better grower than a thinker. it's not your strong suit.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> drumpf airlines didn't make a profit. damn dude you can't be that dumb. if it made money, why would he shut it down?


Do you think Trump's money was invested in the airline? Do you understand corporate business at all? 

Trump is worth between 2 and 10 billion dollars. It is the 3rd time I have said it. An airline failed? Shit!! The first one in history to go bankrupt right??


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If he was culpable of wrong doing why wasnt he prosecuted? Because he followed the proper laws of business and took care of who he could in failed business ventures.
> 
> You do realize that 90% of businesses fail right? No bankruptcy and continuation of jobs, simply closed doors and no more work. You act like Trump is a failure for basically being well above the percentage curve and building a multi-billion dollar empire.


Trump is a fraud & that is why he won't show his tax returns.....because they would prove it


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You do realize that 90% of businesses fail right? No bankruptcy and continuation of jobs, simply closed doors and no more work. You act like Trump is a failure for basically being well above the percentage curve and building a multi-billion dollar empire.


you do realize that corporations with assets over 1 billion only file bankruptcy 20% of the time? 

please explain how trumpf did it 4 times?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope you're a better grower than a thinker. it's not your strong suit.


Retired seems your strong suit. You seem more of a complainer than a doer.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you do realize that corporations with assets over 1 billion only file bankruptcy 20% of the time?
> 
> please explain how trumpf did it 4 times?


With a pen?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do you think Trump's money was invested in the airline? Do you understand corporate business at all?


why did he have to sell of his personal yacht when his casinos went belly up? do you understand that?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Retired seems your strong suit. You seem more of a complainer than a doer.


i've already done it. now i just make fun of simpletons like you. who pays you more than 40K a year? and why arent' you working now?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope you're a better grower than a thinker. it's not your strong suit.


I was an awesome grower but it is really boring and tedious. I am legal so I can go out and buy whatever I like 12/7. 

Work smart, not hard!!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> why did he have to sell of his personal yacht when his casinos went belly up? do you understand that?


personal finances vs corporate finances for dummies.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because he followed the proper laws of business .


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i've already done it. now i just make fun of simpletons like you. who pays you more than 40K a year? and why arent' you working now?


I am self employed, started my own company 4 months ago. I am always working, it is what business people do. I dont have an inspection today which is good because I am working on building a huge shed in my yard.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I was an awesome grower but it is really boring and tedious. I am legal so I can go out and buy whatever I like 12/7.
> 
> Work smart, not hard!!


yep, why grow it for free when you can just buy it? fucking warren buffet junior huh?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> personal finances vs corporate finances for dummies.


If you understood this you would know that Donald Trump has never filed bankruptcy. His companies have filed 4 times.

But it is a distinction that most common folk wouldnt understand.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am self employed, started my own company 4 months ago. I am always working, it is what business people do. I dont have an inspection today which is good because I am working on building a huge shed in my yard.


in 6 mos, you'll be part of the 90% statistic. and then you'll suck off the gov't teat.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> yep, why grow it for free when you can just buy it? fucking warren buffet junior huh?


Growing hydro isnt free but it is the best. You in a state where you can grow outdoors in your yard legally? Do you poop on your plants for fertilizer?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If you understood this you would know that Donald Trump has never filed bankruptcy. His companies have filed 4 times.
> 
> But it is a distinction that most common folk wouldnt understand.


why did he sell off his personal asset (yacht) to pay corporate losses? if you could explain this, i'd love to hear it.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Donald Trump has never filed bankruptcy. .


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> in 6 mos, you'll be part of the 90% statistic. and then you'll suck off the gov't teat.


Never happened before in my life, dont see it happening now.

So far this month is $2000+ in income and 150% above sales projections. That puts me above my living expenses.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> why did he sell off his personal asset (yacht) to pay corporate losses? if you could explain this, i'd love to hear it.


Yachts are overrated. 

I am sure that part of the bankruptcy settlement required a certain amount of cash to satisfy donors. So he sold his yacht. I havent talked to him personally about it but I really dont care why he did it.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Growing hydro isnt free but it is the best. You in a state where you can grow outdoors in your yard legally? Do you poop on your plants for fertilizer?


in case you aren't aware, the state flag of CO is my avatar.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3679931


This is what I mean.

People who have never been in business have no concept of what a corporation is.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do you poop on your plants for fertilizer?


You should really stop taking grow-tips from Uncle Ben.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am sure that part of the bankruptcy settlement required a certain amount of cash to satisfy donors.


getting warmer. why didn't his corporation pay it then? why did he pay it personally with his private assets? 

in your days off, you should go back to school. 

you're a home inspector? so you went to north american univ or univ of phoenix for your 20 hrs of required classes?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

your in business 4 months and you have a whole day with nothing scheduled? you don't see a possible issue with this?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> in case you aren't aware, the state flag of CO is my avatar.


That looks like a power shit from a seriously sick bird. 

I am pretty sure that the state flag of CO isnt tiedied...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That looks like a power shit from a seriously sick bird.
> 
> I am pretty sure that the state flag of CO isnt tiedied...


Why do you insist on existing?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> getting warmer. why didn't his corporation pay it then? why did he pay it personally with his private assets?
> 
> in your days off, you should go back to school.
> 
> you're a home inspector? so you went to north american univ or univ of phoenix for your 20 hrs of required classes?


I graduated from NIU with a bachelors of Science in Comp-Sci a long time ago.

The classes that I took for home inspection were 10 years ago. I have made a good living off of them ever since. 

You have attacked my income and education in a conversation about a billionaire business man that went to a prestigious business school. I guess you have to raise yourself up by hating on people you feel are inferior why envying those who are obviously better than you.

Good thing you have 24 hours a day for all that vitriol.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Why do you insist on existing?


Just to piss you off is a good enough reason to add it to the end of the list.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> your in business 4 months and you have a whole day with nothing scheduled? you don't see a possible issue with this?


Do you understand the home inspection business? NM....


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I guess you have to raise yourself up by hating on people you feel are inferior why envying those who are obviously better than you.





NLXSK1 said:


> Just to piss you off is a good enough reason to add it to the end of the list.




I am trying my best not to fedora bomb this thread...


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

^^^^^ Hahahahahahaa! Crissakes!!!!


----------



## nitro harley (May 12, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> He'll never release his taxes he uses his being audited as an excuse he won't even release the "old" taxes.
> 
> I got one word to all those dumpster supporters.
> 
> ...


I got five words for the left. " Sorry about your fucking luck" TRUMP!


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I got five words for the left. Sorry about your fucking luck TRUMP!


That's six words, dumbass.


----------



## nitro harley (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That's six words, dumbass.


I guess you can't count? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Sorry - 1
> about - 2
> your - 3
> fucking - 4
> ...


You removed the part of my post that separated the five words from the TRUMP! So "sorry about your fucking luck" TRUMP!


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You removed the part of my post that separated the five words from the TRUMP! So "sorry about your fucking luck" TRUMP!


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2016)

@NLXSK1 

all good natured ribbing aside, how would you handle this business situation? i'm curious.

i hire you to inspect all 20 of my rental houses. we agree upon a price of $8000. i have my lawyers draw up a contract which you sign without letting your lawyer read it. you have 7 days to get the work done. 

you get done the work. i say you did a great job. here's your check for $4000. 

what do you do? 

(i'm gonna show you what a scumbag your hero trump is when and if you answer)


----------



## PoodleBud (May 12, 2016)

[QUOTE
(i'm gonna show you what a scumbag your hero trump is when and if you answer)[/QUOTE]

::: Crickets:::


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

If you don't like Trump, its because you are lazy, illegal, or read too many Facebook memes. 
Racism: he's wants to deport ILLEGALS and ILLEGALS only.... Never in a single speech did he ever talk about deporting AMERICAN CITIZENS.
Bankruptcy: He made a few bad decisions. Who hasn't?? Again, never heard a single employee come out and say Trump was bad. He did stupid, but yet he took a couple million bucks, and turned it into a multi billion dollar empire. But its funny, he lost money, and claimed bankruptcy during the recession. In which half of America claimed bankruptcy
Let's face it people. Trump is the ONLY candidate with his own money and his own agenda. Yes he has an agenda... To make america great again..


Every single other candidate is "owned" by oil and pharmaceuticals, etc.

And my final rant TERRORISM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Remember when the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor? Of course. 
Remember when America rounded up EVERY Japanese-American they could find, and stuck them in fenced in camps? Of course not, 

America has become feeble and weak, noone realizes


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> If you don't like Trump, its because you are lazy, illegal, or read too many Facebook memes.
> Racism: he's wants to deport ILLEGALS and ILLEGALS only.... Never in a single speech did he ever talk about deporting AMERICAN CITIZENS.
> Bankruptcy: He made a few bad decisions. Who hasn't?? Again, never heard a single employee come out and say Trump was bad. He did stupid, but yet he took a couple million bucks, and turned it into a multi billion dollar empire. But its funny, he lost money, and claimed bankruptcy during the recession. In which half of America claimed bankruptcy
> Let's face it people. Trump is the ONLY candidate with his own money and his own agenda. Yes he has an agenda... To make america great again..
> ...


You suck, dude.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You suck, dude.


But I'm not wrong


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> If you don't like Trump, its because you are lazy, illegal, or read too many Facebook memes.
> Racism: he's wants to deport ILLEGALS and ILLEGALS only.... Never in a single speech did he ever talk about deporting AMERICAN CITIZENS.
> Bankruptcy: He made a few bad decisions. Who hasn't?? Again, never heard a single employee come out and say Trump was bad. He did stupid, but yet he took a couple million bucks, and turned it into a multi billion dollar empire. But its funny, he lost money, and claimed bankruptcy during the recession. In which half of America claimed bankruptcy
> Let's face it people. Trump is the ONLY candidate with his own money and his own agenda. Yes he has an agenda... To make america great again..
> ...


I wanted to like this post until I read it as you saying we need internment camps again.

Is that what you are suggesting?


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You suck, dude.


Seriously. Trolling aside, are ypou happy with the way america has come in the past 15 years

Unless your a 15 year old Bernie supporter, you realize this country sucks


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> But I'm not wrong


It's debatable. Can I ask you a srs question though? Which of his policies do you think will help us the most, as a country?


CallinCarRamRod said:


> Seriously. Trolling aside, are ypou happy with the way america has come in the past 15 years
> 
> Unless your a 15 year old Bernie supporter, you realize this country sucks


Bernie is a bright fellow. I enjoy watching him speak. He is very concise, and literate (nice to see for a change) but I feel like Hillary will do a much better job.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wanted to like this post until I read it as you saying we need internment camps again.
> 
> Is that what you are suggesting?


Whoah no way. I'm just saying when a certain group of people threatened us. We respomded


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It's debatable. Can I ask you a srs question though? Which of his policies do you think will help us the most, as a country?


Honestly I don't find any. But between Hillary, who is just clearly a puppet, and Bernie, who thinks free shoot is the way, I support someone with a set of balls below his penis. Seriously


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

All of our candidates suck


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Whoah no way. I'm just saying when a certain group of people threatened us. We respomded


By taking them from their homes and putting them in internment camps. Like the Nazi did to the jews.

A human rights travesty.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Honestly I don't find any. But between Hillary, who is just clearly a puppet, and Bernie, who thinks free shoot is the way, I support someone with a set of balls below his penis. Seriously


So you are just voting for his penis and balls. Roger that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So you are just voting for his penis and balls. Roger that.


Johnson


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Honestly I don't find any. But between Hillary, who is just clearly a puppet, and Bernie, who thinks free shoot is the way, I support someone with a set of balls below his penis. Seriously


You should known what your vote is going towards. DI'd you look?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> > (i'm gonna show you what a scumbag your hero trump is when and if you answer)
> 
> 
> ::: Crickets:::


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)




----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So you are just voting for his penis and balls. Roger that.


Here's the pinworm I know and love


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

How's Donnie Trump's hair doing today? You all jealous cuz he's an orange-sprayed-on pimp-illionaire?


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> If you don't like Trump, its because you are lazy, illegal, or read too many Facebook memes.
> Racism: he's wants to deport ILLEGALS and ILLEGALS only.... Never in a single speech did he ever talk about deporting AMERICAN CITIZENS.
> Bankruptcy: He made a few bad decisions. Who hasn't?? Again, never heard a single employee come out and say Trump was bad. He did stupid, but yet he took a couple million bucks, and turned it into a multi billion dollar empire. But its funny, he lost money, and claimed bankruptcy during the recession. In which half of America claimed bankruptcy
> Let's face it people. Trump is the ONLY candidate with his own money and his own agenda. Yes he has an agenda... To make america great again..
> ...


Lol you bring up feeble and use the most imbecilic logic to spit out your clueless delusion.

Your logic is as dimwitted as your zealotry. Trump is a fucking INTL embarrassment. He's a simple arrogant lout. and it will be widely agreed upon if he makes it to Nov.


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

BIG TRUMP / LIL' RUBIO klick 2016 ! nomesayin


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Lol you bring up feeble and use the most imbecilic logic to spit out your clueless delusion.
> 
> Your logic is as dimwitted as your zealotry. Trump is a fucking INTL embarrassment. He's a simple arrogant lout. and it will be widely agreed upon if he makes it to Nov.


Please explain. Besides telling me how I suck, tell me how I'm wrong


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3680057


You must mean balls of shit? Megyn Kelly snipped his little boy sack way back when. Get a fucking grip Trump is a loud mouthed, thin skinned princess.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You must mean balls of shit? Megyn Kelly snipped his little boy sack way back when. Get a fucking grip Trump is a loud mouthed, thin skinned princess.


Holy shit... A Megyn Kelly supporter. Dude. Really. You light me up, then bring in a megyn Kelly reference.... All credibility lost.


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3680057


Goofy Elizabeth Warren didn’t have the guts to run for POTUS. Her phony Native American heritage stops that and VP cold.

— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) May 11, 2016
Is that what you mean by balls? His ability to talk shit to women? LOL hes a cowardly piece of shit.


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3680057


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

Megyn Kelly is so hot......


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Johnson


you're as unimaginative and barbaric as your misogynistic ass toy


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude pull that benghazi toy outta your ass. You cant think straight while you fantasize.
> 
> "credibility" lol you can barely hold back the slobber fucking imbecile.


Slobber?!?! I just masturbated. Does that count


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Megyn Kelly is so hot......


I would put it right in her b hole, while moaning pro-trump slurs to her


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Slobber?!?! I just masturbated. Does that count


----------



## PoodleBud (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> I would put it right in her b hole, while moaning pro-trump slurs to her


Charming.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> you're as unimaginative and barbaric as your misogynistic ass toy


You seem really angry.... Maybe cause you'll have to put down the keyboard and go to work, if he's elected. 


Where in the fuck was trump born rich?!? See, again with the Facebook memes


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


>


Just proves your a Facebook memer.


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> I would put it right in her b hole, while moaning pro-trump slurs to her


Comical idiot you've never spoken to a woman without paying. Your shit is likely as flaccid as your wit.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I was with you right up to the last part.......I'd make her call me Bill Clinton


Oooh that's a kinky. But even Bill knew she wasn't the right woman for the job


----------



## PoodleBud (May 12, 2016)

Is it just me, or does anyone else think that flap of hair on Donnie's head is covering up the 666 sign?


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Just proves your a Facebook memer.


By proof you mean you're a clueless juvenile, struggleville resident.


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Megyn Kelly is so hot......


She never shows any cleavage either. When big Don gets in office you betta believe theyll be cleavage all ova' Fox!


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Comical idiot you've never spoken to a woman without paying. Your shit is likely as flaccid as your wit.


I'm actually married.. For years. Love !my wife and would never speak to her like that. Hence being on this forum. You however, haven't moved past the paper towel stage.
Go to your little Bernie rally, oh wait, you can't vote for 2 more years


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> By proof you mean you're a clueless juvenile, struggleville resident.


These internet fights are fun. Idk why they ban people!e over this shit. I'm having a da!mn good time.


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> You seem really angry.... Maybe cause you'll have to put down the keyboard and go to work, if he's elected.
> 
> 
> Where in the fuck was trump born rich?!? See, again with the Facebook memes


Youre a laughable idiot. Far out your depth here assclown.


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> I'm actually married.. For years. Love !my wife and would never speak to her like that. Hence being on this forum. You however, haven't moved past the paper towel stage.
> Go to your little Bernie rally, oh wait, you can't vote for 2 more years


bro *actually* you're a thoughtless lout. You reasoning ability is a joke. Go back to the JO site that matches your skill set.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Comical idiot you've never spoken to a woman without paying. Your shit is likely as flaccid as your wit.


Nah. My wit works better than !my dick. That's why I'm on a pot forum and not fucking my wife


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Struggles ville? Damn fuckingc
> 
> Nah. My wit works better than !my dick. That's why I'm on a pot forum and not fucking my wife


reality check:

YOURE A FAILURE ALL AROUND. 

Make no mistake Bro you are witless.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> bro *actually* you're a thoughtless lout. You reasoning ability is a joke. Go back to the JO site that matches your skill set.
> 
> View attachment 3680095


Oooo underlined, italicized, and bold. Man this Facebook fight is getting sirious


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> reality check:
> 
> YOURE A FAILURE ALL AROUND.
> 
> Make no mistake Bro you are witless.


Lol my last post didn't even make sense and you quote it attacking me. Bahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Oooo underlined, highlighted, and bold. Man this Facebook fight is getting sirious


Is that an example of you idea of "wit"?

No dude, that is what shows that you're a common idiot.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Is that an example of you idea of "wit"?
> 
> No dude, that is what shows that you're a common idiot.


I'm trying to take you seriously, but every quote has a Facebook meme attached. Prepare now. Set your alarm for 6am. Work comes fast


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Lol my last post didn't even make sense and you quote it attacking me. Bahahahahahahahahahaha


"sense" doesn't enter into it. Your first post says everything about the senseless clown that you are. The "facebook meme" repetition is the logic of a damaged juvenile.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "sense" doesn't enter into it. Your first post says everything about the senseless clown that you are. The "facebook meme" repetition is the logic of a damaged juvenile.


Are ypou a damaged juvenile too. This repetitive Facebook meme shit is getting way out of hand


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

This is seriously the worst election ever.


PoodleBud said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think that flap of hair on Donnie's head is covering up the 666 sign?


He could be the second coming of the Messiah. The second son of God after Jebus.
I mean, the Old Testament God was very much like Trump. Thought alot of himself, misogynistic and has bad hair.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)




----------



## coloradolivin (May 12, 2016)

for all the butthurt this cycle is causing buck and testiclees​ 
trump rumps!​


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

Well thumbs up ... to that! To both of that.


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

"We're in it to win it, so the truth we spin it!"


----------



## nitro harley (May 12, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT! LOL TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You must mean balls of shit? Megyn Kelly snipped his little boy sack way back when. Get a fucking grip Trump is a loud mouthed, thin skinned princess.


It was a joke about the other guy liking him for his balls.

CALM DOWN.

Besides, my husbands balls are damn near perfect. So your don't have to worry about trumps balls effect on me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> By proof you mean you're a clueless juvenile, struggleville resident.


Well technically the Pope should be the most holy... yet we all know the Catholic Church is corrupt. He who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

Rayne said:


> To all "United States" citizens... Here is a fact:
> The "United States of America" is not all of "America." All of "America" is North and South America as one.
> 
> Check your geography, if you do not believe me.


What country are you in and why are you obsessed with us?

We are the United states of america. As in the states are located in America and they are united.


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> She never shows any cleavage either. When big Don gets in office you betta believe theyll be cleavage all ova' Fox!


New Yawk Valuuuuues folks! I like my scenery jiggly and mind intoxicated with good booze.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> I'm trying to take you seriously, but every quote has a Facebook meme attached. Prepare now. Set your alarm for 6am. Work comes fast


Lol. Headlines and memes. Misinformation at its finest.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> But I'm not wrong


you are though. and racist too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> View attachment 3680106


why do you automatically think of hispanics when you think about illegals?


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

Wow... All Men are Pigs...
None have ever been Holy!..
And don't get me started on the women...


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

The Pope is a joke and a liar. But bless up. Bless up fam.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you automatically think of hispanics when you think about illegals?


I dont. Google Donald trump memes and it comes right up. It was a clever play on the word "one,Juan"


UncleBuck said:


> you are though. and racist too.


I'm really not. Please explain how ypou think I'm racist. Skin color, religion,heritage etc has never played a roll in anything I say.

Hell. Except for the Natives Americans, We are all immigrants.

The only thing I have a problem with, is seeing illegals come and get everything for nothing.

Yes they work hard, but they play the system. American citizens live in poverty, veterans sleep on the street. And ypour friendly neighborhood illegal alien is driving a 2015 pathfinder.

Our parents use to be able to support a whole family with a stay at home mom, and a dad who worked a normal 40 hr a week schedule.

Where the fuck did that go.


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

Shit, I agree.
That's more pressing shit than the coming end of the world via global warming...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> I dont. Google Donald trump memes and it comes right up. It was a clever play on the word "one,Juan"
> 
> 
> I'm really not. Please explain how ypou think I'm racist. Skin color, religion,heritage etc has never played a roll in anything I say.
> ...


you clearly only associate illegal immigration with hispanics and are racist as fuck against them.

this is plain to see. how can you not see it?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, poopy pants, The solution is coming. LOL TRUMP!


a nursing home for you?


----------



## nitro harley (May 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a nursing home for you?


Fuck, Buck, I have two homes all ready. How do you like that bitch thats talking for you? She seems really weak and fragile, like a little tiny fucking twig that is about to be crushed. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

i understood most of it. i spoke pretty good german once.


----------



## nitro harley (May 12, 2016)

*EXCELLENT TRUMP! INTERVIEW.*

Enjoy.


----------



## testiclees (May 13, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Are ypou a damaged juvenile too. This repetitive Facebook meme shit is getting way out of hand


Your fucking idiot level responses make me cringe. Every time you post you shit.

STFU and stop embarrassing yourself nit wit.


----------



## bundee1 (May 13, 2016)

I love the little "uniting the party" graphic at the bottom of the fox news screen. Trying to get racists, the ignorant, and money grubbers together for a common cause.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That was a sub-contractor. You do understand what that means right? Those employees were not Trumps....


He clearly stated he doesn't allow worker abuse on any project bearing his name.

And please don't give me that sub contractor bs that is why you have a GC (General Contractor) on the job he is hired and works directly for the builder (Trump) he's the guy in the white hat on all construction sites, works out of a trailer he runs the show all contractors on site are are controlled by him so if worker conditions are deplorable the GC is the very first one to know this and second is the builder.

So yes I do know what a sub contractor is but you don't. Just because you hear the phrase 'sub' doesn't let the builder off the hook of responsibilities.

SUCKERS!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey CCRR, The next few months will be pretty hard on poopy pants aka li'l uncle bucky. He likes to shit on floors at restaurants so his buddy that works there can clean it up, and thinks its funny. Just to give you a heads up on what kind of morals the guy has.
> 
> I am glad you are hear. Are you from Germany? It looks like a mess over there when I check the news. Anyway pull up a chair and enjoy watching the liberals pop like zits while Trump kicks some ass. TRUMP!


TRUMP SUPPORTERS=SUCKERS!

B4L


----------



## 757growin (May 13, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Our parents use to be able to support a whole family with a stay at home mom, and a dad who worked a normal 40 hr a week schedule.
> 
> Where the fuck did that go.


It went right into the ceo's end of the year bonus. Even if the company lost money that year. Or maybe those good jobs went over seas entirely. Those good old days you speak of involved lots of manufacturing jobs, which there are few of today. There are more examples but I listed a few for you. 

Plus you got to be old! Lols I'm nearly forty and both parents from my generation tended to have worked.


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> TRUMP SUPPORTERS=SUCKERS!
> 
> B4L


B4L, HILLARY SUPPORTERS= LOSERS! 

*TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> It went right into the ceo's end of the year bonus. Even if the company lost money that year. Or maybe those good jobs went over seas entirely. Those good old days you speak of involved lots of manufacturing jobs, which there are few of today. There are more examples but I listed a few for you.
> 
> Plus you got to be old! Lols I'm nearly forty and both parents from my generation tended to have worked.


It is simple. Supply and demand.

More jobs than job seekers means the employer competes for employees. They do this by offering better wages or benefits.

Less jobs than job seekers means employee's compete for the employer. Wages can be lower and there is still someone who will accept.

More jobs is the solution if we want better wages and benefits.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> B4L, HILLARY SUPPORTERS= LOSERS!
> 
> *TRUMP!*


At least I know what Hillary brings to the table with Trump you don't. He still dancing around taxes and having to re-explain shit. Hell I've warned you idiots about Trump long ago you just heard about Trump last year and some know him from his shows...I've known him from way back in the 70's him and his father were a bunch of slumlords in Queens and Brooklyn he became 'human' when he wanted to expand into Manhattan, he's a scoundrel with a fancier address. And you're still falling for his bs.

SUCKERS!

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

*EXCELLENT INTERVIEW! ERIC TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *EXCELLENT TRUMP! INTERVIEW.*
> 
> Enjoy.


This video is a great speech that highlights what he stands for.


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> At least I know what Hillary brings to the table with Trump you don't. He still dancing around taxes and having to re-explain shit. Hell I've warned you idiots about Trump long ago you just heard about Trump last year and some know him from his shows...I've known him from way back in the 70's him and his father were a bunch of slumlords in Queens and Brooklyn he became 'human' when he wanted to expand into Manhattan, he's a scoundrel with a fancier address. And you're still falling for his bs.
> 
> SUCKERS!
> 
> B4L


Its not going to matter. Trump is winning and nobody cares what the left says because they shot their load on just about everything known to mankind. Watch and learn. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This video is a great speech that highlights what he stands for.


Hey Pie, Yes I agree, that was a good video. The movement is getting stronger by the hour, and I have never been more relaxed in 7 plus years. TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Pie, Yes I agree, that was a good video. The movement is getting stronger by the hour, and I have never been more relaxed in 7 plus years. TRUMP!


Thanks again for posting these videos. It makes it very easy to keep up on things. My daughter requires a lot of attention but I can usually find 20 min to myself once or twice a day.

That video with his son. Just amazing the energy trump has and if he is truly sincere and follows through with the energy and effort in office we could see a large influx of jobs and a reduction in our global presence. Both would be very good things.


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

Don't miss the Megan , Trump interview tuesday night on fox!

Here is a sneak peak of interview. * TRUMP!*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 13, 2016)

Confucius says: 'The reason Con men still run game is because you still have suckers in this world waiting for game to be run on their dumbasses'.

B4L


----------



## 757growin (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is simple. Supply and demand.
> 
> More jobs than job seekers means the employer competes for employees. They do this by offering better wages or benefits.
> 
> ...


So you support giving bonuses to ceo's who fail their stock holders with losses. Makes no sense to me, especially when actual workers are let go to cover that bonus. I know own how the good old boy system works very well.


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Confucius says: 'The reason Con men still run game is because you still have suckers in this world waiting for game to be run on their dumbasses'.
> 
> B4L


When I read your post the first thing that enters my mind is watching the people in the diner listening to Hillary's bullshit. That is a kodak moment for suckers. LOL * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> So you support giving bonuses to ceo's who fail their stock holders with losses. Makes no sense to me, especially when actual workers are let go to cover that bonus. I know own how the good old boy system works very well.


More jobs than workers creates an environment that favors the workers. 

True or false. 

When people are desperate for work they will accept less and that favors the employer's bottom line.

True or false.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

True or false

When an employer has a surplus of people seeking employment, then the value of each employee goes down.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 13, 2016)

Fred Trump hired this dirtbag as family butler then Donald took over. I wonder can HATE, just like SHIT, roll down hill I think it can.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

*EXCELLENT TRUMP INTERVIEW!
*
This is excellent and smart of Trump not to release his tax returns while we watch the left pop like little baby zits! LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *EXCELLENT TRUMP INTERVIEW!
> *
> This is excellent and smart of Trump not to release his tax returns while we watch the left pop like little baby zits! LOL TRUMP!


Poor dumb uneducated caveman. Please tell us your offspring are not this stupid.


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Poor dumb uneducated caveman. Please tell us your offspring are not this stupid.


My off spring? Fuck dude, they run my company while I enjoy the american dream. Hows the laundry going for you? * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Fred Trump hired this dirtbag as family butler then Donald took over. I wonder can HATE, just like SHIT, roll down hill I think it can.
> 
> B4L


Thats funny. I have been saying for years that Obama is acting like a traitor. When you give five enemy generals for a runner thats what traitors do. * LOL TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

Frankly I don't care if he paid 12-14 effective tax rate. People got all bent out of shape with mitt over that. If they are following the law it is legal. Don't like it? Change the law. 

Everyone is going to do their best to use the law to pay less taxes. Why should the rich act differently? Again, if you don't like the tax breaks, the fight is with the law NOT the individual.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 13, 2016)

]


testiclees said:


> Your fucking idiot level responses make me cringe. Every time you post you shit.
> 
> STFU and stop embarrassing yourself nit wit.


Yes, usually I am in the shitter when I post. Not my fault.


So back to this arguing, all you've done is call me names and talk shit behind a keyboard.

You have yet, to say one thing to me, to show me I'm wrong.
But all you do is call me names, and attack me with stupid memes.
So why don't ypou like trump other than the whole "he's a racist thing"


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3680648


Perfect conman smoke screen


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Perfect conman smoke screen


Maybe he IS hiding his tax rate.

What would that prove? That he knows half the American public will hate him for using the LAW to his benefit?

The guy is running for office. He isn't going shoot himself in the foot. Even tho he is completely in the right by hiring tax experts to find the breaks he qualifies for people would crucify him and cast him in a horrible light.

Change the law or stfu about people using the law for their benefit.


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

*THIS IS A CLASSIC EXAMPLE OF A DEMOCRATIC BREAK DOWN! LOL TRUMP!*


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe he IS hiding his tax rate.
> 
> *What would that prove*? That he knows half the American public will hate him for using the LAW to his benefit?
> 
> ...


He's a fraud


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2016)

Can't wait for Anonymous to uncover Trump....


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Can't wait for Anonymous to uncover Trump....


doublejj, Me too. I can't wait for more great stuff. Every-time I think about the black Trump supporter giving the democratic Klan hat supporter a public fucking beat down it reminds me of great stuff. I hope the left keeps it coming! LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

*TRUMP PUMP!*


----------



## coloradolivin (May 13, 2016)

can anyone guess which game this is modeled after?​


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP PUMP!*


Trump never served....


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3680648


so all returns previous to 2009 are able to be published for all to see.

it's not his tax rate i want to see. i want to see his income and how much he donates to charity.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump never served....


yep he was busy in college and then he had a really bad case of bone spurs. lol. 

utter fraud.


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump never served....


Neither did I, and neither did BarryO. I have told you that my father was a W3 warrant officer in the CG and served two tours in Da Nang. He retired with 28 years of service. The Draft ended right before my 18th birthday or I would of served my country like most people would have. Instead I became a job creator for veterans I have one crewman that served 3 or 4 tours in the middle east and a another crewman that served two tours in the middle east. One was Army and the other was marine so I do respect people that served our country . 

My marine crewman says right before a crab opener reminds him of deployment and I wouldn't trade them for anybody. But most people couldn't even do the work I do no matter how tough they think they are. I have a connection for Vets that is second to none, and I pay them good. nitro


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Neither did I, and neither did BarryO. I have told you that my father was a W3 warrant officer in the CG and served two tours in Da Nang. He retired with 28 years of service. The Draft ended right before my 18th birthday or I would of served my country like most people would have. Instead I became a job creator for veterans I have one crewman that served 3 or 4 tours in the middle east and a another crewman that served two tours in the middle east. One was Army and the other was marine so I do respect people that served our country .
> 
> My marine crewman says right before a crab opener reminds him of deployment and I wouldn't trade them for anybody. But most people couldn't even do the work I do no matter how tough they think they are. I have a connection for Vets that is second to none, and I pay them good. nitro


I wouldn't let trump in my foxhole.....he'd get us all killed


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I wouldn't let trump in my foxhole.....he'd get us all killed


Hey doublejj, I know how you feel about Trump and thats fine with me. I worried about him for the first two months and now I don't. So here we are, just vote for who you think will be the best for the country. But I will tell you that somebody better start pumping Hillary or she will get crushed. just a heads up. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

*BILLY"S ZIPPER NEWS!

*

https://i.sli.mg/BoNjqI.png


----------



## PoodleBud (May 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so all returns previous to 2009 are able to be published for all to see.
> 
> it's not his tax rate i want to see. i want to see his income and how much he donates to charity.


I believe that the reason he's hiding his tax returns has a lot less to do with how little in taxes he paid and a whole lot to do with it showing that he's not anywhere near as rich as he says he is.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> I believe that the reason he's hiding his tax returns has a lot less to do with how little in taxes he paid and a whole lot to do with it showing that he's not anywhere near as rich as he says he is.


agreed. and alos how he says he donates tons to veterans. i think that's a crock of shit too.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 13, 2016)

If you want to know how little Donnie gives to charity, check out the link below. He's a gasbag who says he's an "ardent philanthropist", but the facts don't back it up.
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/celebrity/trump-least-charitable-billionaire-109247


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Can't wait for Anonymous to uncover Trump....


I love Anonymous they have got the truth out about a lot of people.ky


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> I believe that the reason he's hiding his tax returns has a lot less to do with how little in taxes he paid and a whole lot to do with it showing that he's not anywhere near as rich as he says he is.


What would that mater?THAT WOULD NOT SWAY MY VOTE FOR NO ONE.eather way


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Neither did I, and neither did BarryO. I have told you that my father was a W3 warrant officer in the CG and served two tours in Da Nang. He retired with 28 years of service. The Draft ended right before my 18th birthday or I would of served my country like most people would have. Instead I became a job creator for veterans I have one crewman that served 3 or 4 tours in the middle east and a another crewman that served two tours in the middle east. One was Army and the other was marine so I do respect people that served our country .
> 
> My marine crewman says right before a crab opener reminds him of deployment and I wouldn't trade them for anybody. But most people couldn't even do the work I do no matter how tough they think they are. I have a connection for Vets that is second to none, and I pay them good. nitro


thank you for helping are vets out they earned it...ky


----------



## PoodleBud (May 13, 2016)

ky man said:


> What would that mater?THAT WOULD NOT SWAY MY VOTE FOR NO ONE.eather way


The reasons it matters are several; first, it exposes him (again) as a bald-faced liar. Second, it shows that his whole "I can't be bought" act is a joke. Third, it proves that despite all his claims to greatness, he's not as successful as he would have the Trumpkins believe. Fourth, his returns will show that relative to his wealth, his charitable contributions are laughable. He is going to fight tooth and nail to keep those returns private.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so all returns previous to 2009 are able to be published for all to see.
> 
> it's not his tax rate i want to see. i want to see his income and how much he donates to charity.





PoodleBud said:


> The reasons it matters are several; first, it exposes him (again) as a bald-faced liar. Second, it shows that his whole "I can't be bought" act is a joke. Third, it proves that despite all his claims to greatness, he's not as successful as he would have the Trumpkins believe. Fourth, his returns will show that relative to his wealth, his charitable contributions are laughable. He is going to fight tooth and nail to keep those returns private.


How much would he have to donate for you to be satisfied?

Do you like any of his policies or is it all about how charitable and rich he is?

I don't care how rich he is or how charitable he is. I care whether or not he follows through with the effort to make his policies a reality.


----------



## londonfog (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much would he have to donate for you to be satisfied?
> 
> Do you like any of his policies or is it all about how charitable and rich he is?
> 
> I don't care how rich he is or how charitable he is. I care whether or not he follows through with the effort to make his policies a reality.


What policy you like the most...and why ?


----------



## londonfog (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Neither did I, and neither did BarryO. I have told you that my father was a W3 warrant officer in the CG and served two tours in Da Nang. He retired with 28 years of service. The Draft ended right before my 18th birthday or I would of served my country like most people would have. Instead I became a job creator for veterans I have one crewman that served 3 or 4 tours in the middle east and a another crewman that served two tours in the middle east. One was Army and the other was marine so I do respect people that served our country .
> 
> My marine crewman says right before a crab opener reminds him of deployment and I wouldn't trade them for anybody. But most people couldn't even do the work I do no matter how tough they think they are. I have a connection for Vets that is second to none, and I pay them good. nitro


A highschool drop out and scared to serve for your country. You could have volunteered to serve your country.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much would he have to donate for you to be satisfied?
> 
> Do you like any of his policies or is it all about how charitable and rich he is?
> 
> I don't care how rich he is or how charitable he is. I care whether or not he follows through with the effort to make his policies a reality.


Let's just say he'd have to donate more than the $250 he gave to the Make a Wish foundation. Shameful.
As far as policies go - what policies?? He's had diarrhea of the mouth this whole campaign which has caused him to reverse his positions on a number of big issues. He has no policies; he only has his racist, misogynistic, small-minded opinions.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I became a job creator


you inherited a boat from your racist daddy.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey doublejj, I know how you feel about Trump and thats fine with me. I worried about him for the first two months and now I don't. So here we are, just vote for who you think will be the best for the country. But I will tell you that somebody better start pumping Hillary or she will get crushed. just a heads up. *TRUMP!*





ky man said:


> thank you for helping are vets out they earned it...ky


i've scooped 5 gallon buckets worth of my dog's shit that were more intelligent than you guys combined.


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much would he have to donate for you to be satisfied?
> 
> Do you like any of his policies or is it all about how charitable and rich he is?
> 
> I don't care how rich he is or how charitable he is. I care whether or not he follows through with the effort to make his policies a reality.


liars lie that's what they do. Which policy that he's lying to you about would you be most upset when he doesn't follow through?

Edit: I'll take your reply to Londonfog's question as an answer.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 13, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> I believe that the reason he's hiding his tax returns has a lot less to do with how little in taxes he paid and a whole lot to do with it showing that he's not anywhere near as rich as he says he is.


He isnt hiding anything. He is under audit like happens every year with Trump. That is not supposed to happen but the IRS harasses people with impunity. ANY lawyer will tell you not to disclose your finances during an audit.

If the people want to see his taxes, get the government off his back.... Simple.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He isnt hiding anything. He is under audit like happens every year with Trump. That is not supposed to happen but the IRS harasses people with impunity. ANY lawyer will tell you not to disclose your finances during an audit.
> 
> If the people want to see his taxes, get the government off his back.... Simple.


The audit excuse is nonsense. Most people don't want their returns made public for fear of an audit. He's already being audited, so what is he afraid of?


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> If you want to know how little Donnie gives to charity, check out the link below. He's a gasbag who says he's an "ardent philanthropist", but the facts don't back it up.
> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/celebrity/trump-least-charitable-billionaire-109247


Good post. 

I read the article in the link. Trump is so much of a blowhard and narcissist, I don't doubt that he thinks he's the raving philanthropist he claims.


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He isnt hiding anything. He is under audit like happens every year with Trump. That is not supposed to happen but the IRS harasses people with impunity. ANY lawyer will tell you not to disclose your finances during an audit.
> 
> If the people want to see his taxes, get the government off his back.... Simple.


You say he's unfairly targeted by the IRS based on what reputable source?


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He isnt hiding anything. He is under audit like happens every year with Trump. That is not supposed to happen but the IRS harasses people with impunity. ANY lawyer will tell you not to disclose your finances during an audit.
> 
> If the people want to see his taxes, get the government off his back.... Simple.


Maybe he needs to get the gov off his back before he runs for public office...


----------



## testiclees (May 13, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> ]
> 
> Yes, usually I am in the shitter when I post. Not my fault.
> 
> ...



Bro are you fucking joking??? your very first post was a load of idiot judgements and uneducated, naive generalizations. You asked for a pile of shit to be disproved? Youre a clown, your idiot ranting doesnt even merit a second though let alone thoughtful refutation.

Youre too fucking simple and bigoted to construct a sound argument or a thoughtful position. Youve revealed yourself as simple fucking lout. It's not name calling it's a valid characterization of your posts here.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You say he's unfairly targeted by the IRS based on what reputable source?


He is audited every single year. What percentage chance are you supposed to face an audit?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You say he's unfairly targeted by the IRS based on what reputable source?


He was on with Greta Van Sustren on Fox news getting interviewed. She is a lawyer. So she asks him, why wont you disclose your records. He says, Greta, I am under federal audit. If you were my lawyer would you advise me to disclose my tax records while I am under an audit? She said no... Other people have said no. Every lawyer I have heard from on TV said it wasnt a good idea to release your tax returns under audit.

Seems pretty crystal clear to me. If he doesnt release them after the audit is over, then we can talk.


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He was on with Greta Van Sustren on Fox news getting interviewed. She is a lawyer. So she asks him, why wont you disclose your records. He says, Greta, I am under federal audit. If you were my lawyer would you advise me to disclose my tax records while I am under an audit? She said no... Other people have said no. Every lawyer I have heard from on TV said it wasnt a good idea to release your tax returns under audit.
> 
> Seems pretty crystal clear to me. If he doesnt release them after the audit is over, then we can talk.


Fox news is not a reputable source. Fox makes you dumber than you already are.


----------



## londonfog (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He was on with Greta Van Sustren on Fox news getting interviewed. She is a lawyer. So she asks him, why wont you disclose your records. He says, Greta, I am under federal audit. If you were my lawyer would you advise me to disclose my tax records while I am under an audit? She said no... Other people have said no. Every lawyer I have heard from on TV said it wasnt a good idea to release your tax returns under audit.
> 
> Seems pretty crystal clear to me. If he doesnt release them after the audit is over, then we can talk.


When he applied for his casino he was under audit. He still allowed them to see his taxes. Now he applying for POTUS and he does not want us to see them?
You are a sucker. I see why you stay poor and need to believe Trump will make it better


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Fox news is not a reputable source. Fox makes you dumber than you already are.


what is a reputable source for the News? Where do you get your Information FogDog?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2016)

i just realized there is a londonfog and a fogdog.


Padawanbater2 said:


>


LOL! I Love it Padawanbater! That was so funny when you described Bernie! Haha. Donald is a fucking BEAST


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 13, 2016)

Racism. Just an excuse to


testiclees said:


> Bro are you fucking joking??? your very first post was a load of idiot judgements and uneducated, naive generalizations. You asked for a pile of shit to be disproved? Youre a clown, your idiot ranting doesnt even merit a second though let alone thoughtful refutation.
> 
> Youre too fucking simple and bigoted to construct a sound argument or a thoughtful position. Youve revealed yourself as simple fucking lout. It's not name calling it's a valid characterization of your posts here.


So basically you got nothing? You can't even sy one theory. Yet still you degrade me. 

You remind me of the kid who made fun of me growing up. Always calling me fat,stupid, or ugly, yet never making a valid claim 

Once I found out his mom worked at a titty bar and his dad was a drunk, I understood. What's your story? 

I mean, why are you so full of hate?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Racism. Just an excuse to
> 
> So basically you got nothing? You can't even sy one theory. Yet still you degrade me.
> 
> ...


I can see why you would think that about him. He is very tricky and sneeky with words. seems like a really eccentric person.


----------



## testiclees (May 13, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Racism. Just an excuse to
> 
> So basically you got nothing? You can't even sy one theory. Yet still you degrade me.
> 
> ...


Bro you are an idiot out of your depth. Get back to loven your goat and your play station.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 13, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> The audit excuse is nonsense. Most people don't want their returns made public for fear of an audit. He's already being audited, so what is he afraid of?


People finding out he is not as rich as he portrays?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 13, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Racism. Just an excuse to
> 
> So basically you got nothing? You can't even sy one theory. Yet still you degrade me.
> 
> ...


Yeah but the kid was right. You probably are fat stupid and ugly


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What policy you like the most...and why ?


I have answered that a couple times already.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 13, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yeah but the kid was right. You probably are fat stupid and ugly


I was. Then grew up. One day ypou will also


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When he applied for his casino he was under audit. He still allowed them to see his taxes. Now he applying for POTUS and he does not want us to see them?
> You are a sucker. I see why you stay poor and need to believe Trump will make it better


So just because a guy who isnt going to vote for him wants to see his taxes he should disregard his lawyers advice and just put them out there? 

How am I staying poor? My house is paid for, I am on track for a 4,000+ dollar month on my 4th month in business.

I am sorry you are so bitter that the rich people wont give you the lifestyle you want without working for it but you are gonna have to get over it.


----------



## nitro harley (May 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> A highschool drop out and scared to serve for your country. You could have volunteered to serve your country.


I like to ride nitro harleys for fun and crabbed for over 35 years and you think I am scared? Good luck with your laundry. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what is a reputable source for the News? Where do you get your Information FogDog?


Not Fox. Not any one source. But things from the right wing echo chamber is easy to spot. Just about anything reviled by them is usually pretty good. Most important to me is that the so called facts of the article are confirmed from multiple sources. When a claim seems outrageous, I find this site to be useful: http://www.factcheck.org/

This particular article includes stuff about Trump's audit: http://www.factcheck.org/2016/02/factchecking-the-10th-gop-debate/
_
There were several false and misleading claims in the Feb. 25 debate:_

_Businessman Donald Trump flip-flopped on making his tax returns public, one year after saying he would “certainly” release returns if he ran for president. Trump also made the dubious claim that he “can’t” release them while being audited._
it goes on:
_
Trump — who said during the debate that he has been audited “every year” for a dozen years — would have known that he was under audit when he made that promise.

And as anyone who has ever applied for a mortgage is aware, any taxpayer may authorize release of otherwise confidential tax information to a lender — or to anybody else — simply by signing an IRS Form 8821. That form makes no exceptions for returns under audit, and we’re not aware of any law or regulation that would preclude Trump from signing such a form or simply making a public release of copies of what he filed with the IRS.
_
Is Trump unfairly being targeted by the IRS? How should I know? But I do know that people with a history of false deductions or who make a number of types of deductions that are often used by people who make false claims are more likely to get audited.

But Trump has been making false claims throughout this election cycle. Anything he says is not worth a piece of used toilet paper.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 13, 2016)

So you proved he could do it....

So even though any competent lawyer would tell him not to do it you still think he should regardless. Because why? He is being audited. Dont you trust the federal government implicitly? If there are any errors they will be sure to catch them right? 

I mean you dont put payoffs and bribes and illegal shit in your tax returns so what exactly are you hoping for? He didnt pay a high percentage in taxes? He admits he pays as little as possible.

FFS, you are just digging for dirt...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read he sells the rights to use his name on products.
> 
> Having some failed businesses is not a negative in my eyes. It is what you do AFTER failure that determines your worth.
> 
> ...


There it is folks.

Edit: My manifesto

Edit: edit: FP for PRESIDENT 2020


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> More jobs than workers creates an environment that favors the workers.
> 
> True or false.
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> True or false
> 
> When an employer has a surplus of people seeking employment, then the value of each employee goes down.


Some more gems


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you proved he could do it....
> 
> So even though any competent lawyer would tell him not to do it you still think he should regardless. Because why? He is being audited. Dont you trust the federal government implicitly? If there are any errors they will be sure to catch them right?
> 
> ...


No, I'm calling you an idiot. You don't know anything but sure get hyperbolic about what you've been directed to think by Fox and Limbaugh.

Trump is the one that made the big deal. He's flip flopped, first saying he was going to then saying he "can't". That's a weak ass thing to say, when what he means is he won't. That said, it does seem pretty fishy to me that he's claiming persecution by the IRS. So, why is he being audited? Your claim of persecution is unsubstantiated, of course. I don't claim anything but will say that its more likely that the IRS caught him fibbing. In any case, Trump is a serial liar. Everything he says needs to be checked and it usually turns out to be false or "mostly false".


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No, I'm calling you an idiot. You don't know anything but sure get hyperbolic about what you've been directed to think by Fox and Limbaugh.
> 
> Trump is the one that made the big deal. He's flip flopped, first saying he was going to then saying he "can't". That's a weak ass thing to say, when what he means is he won't. That said, it does seem pretty fishy to me that he's claiming persecution by the IRS. So, why is he being audited? Your claim of persecution is unsubstantiated, of course. I don't claim anything but will say that its more likely that the IRS caught him fibbing. In any case, Trump is a serial liar. Everything he says needs to be checked and it usually turns out to be false or "mostly false".


Hillary Clinton is a serial liar and a lifetime politician.

In my opinion he said he would release his tax records and he will - once he is not under audit. At the time he said he would release them he had no idea how long it would take for the audit to finish.

He didnt say it, I said it based on the fact that he is audited every year. That is NOT supposed to happen.

You have him in a catch 22. Because he is audited you assume he is a crook and demand to see his records while under audit.

I dont think he needs to release them anyway. It is really none of our business.


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hillary Clinton is a serial liar and a lifetime politician.
> 
> In my opinion he said he would release his tax records and he will - once he is not under audit. At the time he said he would release them he had no idea how long it would take for the audit to finish.
> 
> ...


What makes your opinion worth more than the other half of that used piece of toilet paper?

In any case, Clinton has been under multiple investigations mostly initiated by hostile Republicans. Not once has anything come to light that shows her to be anything more than an accused person. Talk about persecution. And about Catch 22, she's been investigated again and again by pretty much every branch of government and nothing was ever found. Yet assholes like you say "she's a liar" Well, that may be, but prove it asshole. Your word is worth nothing.

Did I say Trump did anything wrong? I did not. I'm only asking why he's being audited. They don't do that for fun, you know. And, this hue and cry about the IRS persecuting him is being said for political purposes. There is no proof of that.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> why are you so full of hate?


i know why you are.

hispanic people make a better living than you. you are unskilled and losing your privileged status. you are a loser and it makes you angry.

hence why you hate hispanic people.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What makes your opinion worth more than the other half of that used piece of toilet paper?
> 
> In any case, Clinton has been under multiple investigations mostly initiated by hostile Republicans. Not once has anything come to light that shows her to be anything more than an accused person. Talk about persecution. And about Catch 22, she's been investigated again and again by pretty much every branch of government and nothing was ever found. Yet assholes like you say "she's a liar" Well, that may be, but prove it asshole. Your word is worth nothing.
> 
> Did I say Trump did anything wrong? I did not. I'm only asking why he's being audited. They don't do that for fun, you know. And, this hue and cry about the IRS persecuting him is being said for political purposes. There is no proof of that.


The FBI is not hostile Republicans. 

Speaking of republicans, why is it that you think every one of them is no good? I could understand you hating individual republicans. Like the one's in NC. That shit was stupid. Or bush senior and junior.

You seem to think of Republicans as lesser being's tho. Pure hatred I feel when I read your posts. 

You have an obvious bias against republicans. Do you think they only tell lies? Is that why you check only liberal new sources and us politifact to get your information?

Does your fact checking go something like this?

Hey, a Republican said this, let's see what a Democrat say about that... hmmm... well this Democrat says that the Republican is a liar.

Well I know all Republicans are lying ALL the time, so I'll believe that democrat.

Better fact check that democrat. Don't want to actually do any research tho... I'll check factcheck.org and have them tell me what to believe.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The FBI is not hostile Republicans.
> 
> Speaking of republicans, why is it that you think every one of them is no good? I could understand you hating individual republicans. Like the one's in NC. That shit was stupid. Or bush senior and junior.
> 
> ...


cry some more about republicans.

but they will sitll be lesser people. and you will only have tears to show for it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What makes your opinion worth more than the other half of that used piece of toilet paper?
> 
> In any case, Clinton has been under multiple investigations mostly initiated by hostile Republicans. Not once has anything come to light that shows her to be anything more than an accused person. Talk about persecution. And about Catch 22, she's been investigated again and again by pretty much every branch of government and nothing was ever found. Yet assholes like you say "she's a liar" Well, that may be, but prove it asshole. Your word is worth nothing.
> 
> Did I say Trump did anything wrong? I did not. I'm only asking why he's being audited. They don't do that for fun, you know. And, this hue and cry about the IRS persecuting him is being said for political purposes. There is no proof of that.


LOLZ

Why are even talking to him if you think his opinion is worthless??

You pose questions to him but you aren't really asking for a conversation.

You just want to hear yourself talk.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> LOLZ
> 
> Why are even talking to him if you think his opinion is worthless??
> 
> ...


why are you trying to stick up for ANALEXCESS?

he is a fucking white nationalist. he is a racist full of shit and hatred. a washed up old alcoholic with nothing of value to contribute to anyone.

why stick up for anyone like that, pie?

my opinion of you may be low, but you are actively trying to lower it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cry some more about republicans.
> 
> but they will sitll be lesser people. and you will only have tears to show for it.


You are a 2 dimensional character.

How can you claim to care about bigotry which is JUDGING OTHERS for differences, and then judge others so freely?

How is it possible that you think every Republican is a racist no good mouth breather?

You are being influenced by propaganda that's sole purpose is to drive a wedge between people so that meaningful communication cannot occur.

Your response to that, I imagine, is you don't want to talk to a racist pos. 

Because ALL Republicans are bad.

Because we never hear about Democrats doing bad or illegal things. We never hear about democrats cheating or lying or saying offensive things.

How about every person on this earth can do good or bad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you trying to stick up for ANALEXCESS?
> 
> he is a fucking white nationalist. he is a racist full of shit and hatred. a washed up old alcoholic with nothing of value to contribute to anyone.
> 
> ...


How do you know this? Do you have proof or is this like your belief that all Republicans are shit?

Cus it's hard to believe a boy who cries wolf constantly.


----------



## ovo (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How can you claim to care about bigotry which is JUDGING OTHERS for differences, and then judge others so freely?


the man is discriminating, is he not?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

ovo said:


> the man is discriminating, is he not?


I think ALL forms of discrimination are bad. 

I was raised to treat others the way I would like to be treated.

Some people see discrimination where there is none though and that frustrates me.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do you know this? Do you have proof or is this like your belief that all Republicans are shit?
> 
> Cus it's hard to believe a boy who cries wolf constantly.


seriously though, are you trolling me?

you used to be one of the people who i liked, who seemed to believe evidence, and take a clear stand against racism and anti-gay bigotry.

someone who decries others as "white guilt liberals" is preaching white supremacist rhetoric. it is really that simple.

and you not only like his posts but stick up for him. 

and also the whole trump thing. trump tailors his speeches to appeal to racism and hatred. and you can't stop defending that either.

i won't troll you outside of politics, but you seem to have gone off a cliff.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> seriously though, are you trolling me?
> 
> you used to be one of the people who i liked, who seemed to believe evidence, and take a clear stand against racism and anti-gay bigotry.
> 
> ...


You are projecting. Not once have I supported racism.

Who told you that stopping illegal immigration was racism? Who told you that only letting vetted people into our country was racism?

I know the answer.


----------



## ovo (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was raised to treat others the way I would like to be treated.


As long as it's ALL others, I'm cool with dat. A task sometimes easier said than done.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are projecting. Not once have I supported racism.
> 
> Who told you that stopping illegal immigration was racism? Who told you that only letting vetted people into our country was racism?
> 
> I know the answer.


how can you defend donald trump as not racist?

do you laugh cynically to yourself the whole time because you are trolling me?

i just don't get it. 

did you sell your account to sheskunk?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

ovo said:


> As long as it's ALL others, I'm cool with dat. A task sometimes easier said than done.


It's hard as fuck! Like buck keeps calling my character into question. Calls me racist against black people, brown people what the fuck ever.. He thinks I have a racist/hate filled heart.

Well like I have said, my mother in law is from Mexico and my father in law is from Iraq. My best friend in high school was a gay black man.

He thinks I secretly hate Mexicans and black people? 

He is either really misguided or a huge troll that likes to offend people.

I can't make up my mind whether to try to help him or ignore him.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's hard as fuck! Like buck keeps calling my character into question. Calls me racist against black people, brown people what the fuck ever.. He thinks I have a racist/hate filled heart.
> 
> Well like I have said, my mother in law is from Mexico and my father in law is from Iraq. My best friend in high school was a gay black man.
> 
> ...


After you get tired of trying to help him you can always put him back on ignore. You cant help someone that does not want help though.


----------



## bundee1 (May 13, 2016)

Donald Trump while not outwardly racist does come from a racist father and literally played the "know nothing" card when confronted about David Duke. Coincidence? 

The *Know*-*Nothing Party*, also known as the American *Party*, was a prominent United States political *party* during the late 1840s and the early 1850s. The American *Party* originated in 1849. Its members strongly opposed immigrants and followers of the Catholic Church.

Trumps dad arrested at Klan rally in Queens.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/02/28/in-1927-donald-trumps-father-was-arrested-after-a-klan-riot-in-queens/&ved=0ahUKEwjGoNnk2NjMAhVH4iYKHcNCB0cQFggjMAQ&usg=AFQjCNGUR4mWXGKMQKSdByQJrbihCAicJg&sig2=nw2AuJoSwpL9AGAUGxcBEg

I'm from Queens and there are some neighborhoods where minorities still aren't so accepted. Guess where? These neighborhoods were formed this way on purpose and it is very difficult to change because of tenant associations. 

A more insidious form of racism the doesn't need to be spoken or written explicitly to be just as effective.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's hard as fuck! Like buck keeps calling my character into question. Calls me racist against black people, brown people what the fuck ever.. He thinks I have a racist/hate filled heart.
> 
> Well like I have said, my mother in law is from Mexico and my father in law is from Iraq. My best friend in high school was a gay black man.
> 
> ...


i know a X, so i can't be Y against X.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 13, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Donald Trump while not outwardly racist does come from a racist father and literally played the "know nothing" card when confronted about David Duke. Coincidence?
> 
> The *Know*-*Nothing Party*, also known as the American *Party*, was a prominent United States political *party* during the late 1840s and the early 1850s. The American *Party* originated in 1849. Its members strongly opposed immigrants and followers of the Catholic Church.
> 
> ...


Anyone associated with the American party has got to be at least 160 years old... Are you gonna blame a bunch of dead white men on todays issues? I didnt see Bush's name in there, dont forget to blame him too!!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> After you get tired of trying to help him you can always put him back on ignore. You cant help someone that does not want help though.


you can't even help yourself. you are a recovering alcoholic who blew out his back cleaning pools in his 50s and had to take out a loan to cover personal expenses at the height of your pool cleaning success. odd.

you are beyond racist and deluded in every way.

you are the one that needs help.


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> LOLZ
> 
> Why are even talking to him if you think his opinion is worthless??
> 
> ...


Pie, if you said anything useful, it would be a letter day. Go be a mommy to your kids.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Anyone associated with the American party has got to be at least 160 years old... Are you gonna blame a bunch of dead white men on todays issues? I didnt see Bush's name in there, dont forget to blame him too!!


and you really struggle with proper punctuation. one exclamation point is sufficient. ellipses do not replace periods. apostrophes are not optional, nor do you need to use them when they are not called for. 

i hope this has helped you. because you need lots of help.


----------



## bundee1 (May 13, 2016)

I'm pointing out the sad hypocritical truth to you that he has been indoctrinated from an early age to hate from his father. His family also made their fortune here and tried to leave with it but were forced back because their citizenship was revoked. Trump also forgets he is just 2 generations removed from being an immigrant. 

Soon after returning German authorities determined that Trump had emigrated from Germany to avoid his tax and military-service obligations, and he was labeled a draft dodger.[4]:98[13] On December 24, 1904 the Department of Interior announced an investigation to expel Trump from the country. Officially. they found that he had violated the Resolution of the Royal Ministry of the Interior number 9916, a 1886 law that punished emigration to North America to avoid military service with the loss of German citizenship.[4]:99 For several months, he unsuccessfully petitioned the government to allow him to stay.[4]:100 He and his family finally returned to New York on June 30, 1905.[4]:102

This sounds so familiar.


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The FBI is not hostile Republicans.
> 
> Speaking of republicans, why is it that you think every one of them is no good? I could understand you hating individual republicans. Like the one's in NC. That shit was stupid. Or bush senior and junior.
> 
> ...


Biased against Republicans? I don't have a bias against them. I have a deep and abiding interest in stopping the wealthy from plundering this society. The Republican party represent those parties. They also use the religious social groups to boost their voting rolls and throw them bones such as anti choice and anti LGBT initiatives. They use people to get their own objectives but do you really think that Trump would hesitate for one minute if his daughter got pregnant and wanted an abortion? Of course he wouldn't. Yet he would deny the women of this country that service. 

The hatred you feel comes from yourself. You don't like what I say so you burn. And I'm OK with that.

That said, I'm not satisfied with the Democratic party and am worried about its march into the center-right. Repubs have gone into the extreme right, to their disadvantage and the Democrats are moving into what was their policies, such as endless war, union busting and abandonment of health care intitiatives.

The worst kind of Republican is the one that accepts the aid they would deny others. So hate on me for calling you out for that. I don't care.


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think ALL forms of discrimination are bad.
> 
> I was raised to treat others the way I would like to be treated.
> 
> Some people see discrimination where there is none though and that frustrates me.


Sorry, Pie, the only discrimination you really object to is Political Correctness. You think it's OK to gratuitously insult somebody not of your delegation.


----------



## bundee1 (May 13, 2016)

Connect the dots you moron this komd of sentiment doesn't die in a generation, especially if it suits you economically.

*William Poole* (February 24, 1821 – March 8, 1855), also known as *Bill the Butcher*, was the leader of the New York City gang Bowery Boys, a bare-knuckle boxer, and a leader of the Know Nothing political movement.

And why did you gloss over the trumps dad at a Klan rally article.
This sentiment stayed in the city why do you think there was a Nazi party office in Manhattan before ww2?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i know a X, so i can't be Y against X.


So love and racism can go hand in hand? I don't think so.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sorry, Pie, the only discrimination you really object to is Political Correctness. You think it's OK to gratuitously insult somebody not of your delegation.


Example?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So love and racism can go hand in hand? I don't think so.


you actively support racism, whether you think you are racist or not, and whether you have loved a black person or not.


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Example?


Do I have to look it up? Or were you so medicated you don't remember? It wasn't all that long ago.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Biased against Republicans? I don't have a bias against them. I have a deep and abiding interest in stopping the wealthy from plundering this society. The Republican party represent those parties. They also use the religious social groups to boost their voting rolls and throw them bones such as anti choice and anti LGBT initiatives. They use people to get their own objectives but do you really think that Trump would hesitate for one minute if his daughter got pregnant and wanted an abortion? Of course he wouldn't. Yet he would deny the women of this country that service.
> 
> The hatred you feel comes from yourself. You don't like what I say so you burn. And I'm OK with that.
> 
> ...


What would I deny others?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you actively support racism, whether you think you are racist or not, and whether you have loved a black person or not.


Uhuh.... so how have I supported racism? Is it racist if a Mexican woman wants other Mexicans to come legally?


----------



## bundee1 (May 13, 2016)

Again you would deny people in need food and education so you can shave a couple of points off of your taxes? And not what he alone is doing but the party's policies all ovr the country as a whole


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What would I deny others?


If you vote republican then you vote for what they are advocating. One of which is denial of practically all government social programs such as social security, medicaid, food stamps, jobs training, need I go on? All of these are on their chopping block. Corporate hand outs on the other hand, can't have enough of those.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If you vote republican then you vote for what they are advocating. One of which is denial of practically all government social programs such as social security, medicaid, food stamps, jobs training, need I go on? All of these are on their chopping block. Corporate hand outs on the other hand, can't have enough of those.


It depends on who you vote for within the Republican party.


----------



## bundee1 (May 13, 2016)

Does that really comfort you? Use it on the butthurt.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Uhuh.... so how have I supported racism? Is it racist if a Mexican woman wants other Mexicans to come legally?


Legally?
How is that even possible when the vast majority of Visa's the Mexicans want take 20 years to get. Due to the fact they are Mexican


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It depends on who you vote for within the Republican party.


you have advocated for candidates who would deny you the medicaid you use.

now you advocate for a candidate whose biggest draw is the racist shit he says. such as mexicans are rapists and drug dealers. and, i assume, some of them are good people.

now that i have pointed this out to you, you will play dumb, deny, ask for more specifics, and repeat the whole act again.

sad.


----------



## bundee1 (May 13, 2016)

Arguably, the zenith of the Bund's activities was the rally at Madison Square Garden in New York City on February 20, 1939.[18] Some 20,000 people attended and heard Kuhn criticize PresidentRoosevelt by repeatedly referring to him as "Frank D. Rosenfeld", calling his New Deal the "Jew Deal" and denouncing what he believed to be Bolshevik-Jewish American leadership. Most shocking to American sensibilities was the outbreak of violence between protesters and Bund storm troopers.

Sounds like a trump rally to me


----------



## testiclees (May 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I can see why you would think that about him. He is very tricky and sneeky with words. seems like a really eccentric person.


Youre sneaky with spelling!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I like to ride nitro harleys for fun and crabbed for over 35 years and you think I am scared? Good luck with your laundry. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have answered that a couple times already.


in other words... "because he said he would make America great again".

I really didn't think you were one of the dumb ones, until now


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I like to ride nitro harleys for fun and crabbed for over 35 years and you think I am scared? Good luck with your laundry. LOL TRUMP!


you had a chance to volunteer and serve your country. Because of the pussy in you, you did not. An uneducated highschool drop out, now we can add pussy to that list.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's hard as fuck! Like buck keeps calling my character into question. Calls me racist against black people, brown people what the fuck ever.. He thinks I have a racist/hate filled heart.
> 
> Well like I have said, my mother in law is from Mexico and my father in law is from Iraq. My best friend in high school was a gay black man.
> 
> ...


what policy of Trump makes you ignore his racism and want to vote for him.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Cha ching. The thing with the fingers means money.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Uhuh.... so how have I supported racism? Is it racist if a Mexican woman wants other Mexicans to come legally?


do you secretly hate you Mexican husbands family ?


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

Ben Carson was not going to shut Medicaid down. He said he was going to offer an alternative and there would be Medicaid cutbacks when the demand for it dropped.

I can understand how that would work.

Health savings account's that get 5000 dollars a year that builds would cover someone young no problem. Catastrophic insurance could then have a 5k or higher deductible for people who have hsa and they would pay much less than those who have a lower deductable.

Eventually over 20- 30 years medicaid would be cut down. That is what Ben Carson said. 

But you guys didn't listen to him. You believe the headlines instead of the words from his mouth. You go to places like politifact that pull one or two sentences of his explaination.

I would say it isn't very smart to only listen to one or two sentences and act like you understand someone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Legally?
> How is that even possible when the vast majority of Visa's the Mexicans want take 20 years to get. Due to the fact they are Mexican


Then push to fix that. 

We've had this conversation before.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

I guess you only know and sympathize with the "good ones"


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ben Carson was not going to shut Medicaid down. He said he was going to offer an alternative and there would be Medicaid cutbacks when the demand for it dropped.
> 
> I can understand how that would work.
> 
> ...


Carson also believes that prison makes you gay.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> what policy of Trump makes you ignore his racism and want to vote for him.





bundee1 said:


> Again you would deny people in need food and education so you can shave a couple of points off of your taxes? And not what he alone is doing but the party's policies all ovr the country as a whole


If I have not cast a vote for a person than how have I supported them?

How am I denying food and education?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read he sells the rights to use his name on products.
> 
> Having some failed businesses is not a negative in my eyes. It is what you do AFTER failure that determines your worth.
> 
> ...


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If I have not cast a vote for a person than how have I supported them?
> 
> How am I denying food and education?


Wait ..you don't want to vote for Trump ?


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Heeeeheeeeeee moonwalking


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wait ..you don't want to vote for Trump ?


I will vote for trump. I haven't yet.

It will be him and hillary.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I will vote for trump. I haven't yet.
> 
> It will be him and hillary.


ok so what policies of Trumps makes you ignore his racism and still cast a vote for him


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ok so what policies of Trumps makes you ignore his racism and still cast a vote for him


I just posted that. Check my quote and read bold lines.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just posted that. Check my quote and read bold lines.


now you sounding like Sky.
Just say you have no idea why you're voting for Trump except that you hate your husbands family


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> now you sounding like Sky.
> Just say you have no idea why you're voting for Trump except that you hate your husbands family


I married my husband for his black cock.

The Mexican and Arab food was just a plus.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

This is now out of touch the Republicans are and how you are actually denying kids an education.

http://www.newsargus.com/news/archives/2016/05/06/board_in_no_mood_to_raise_taxes/

A week later

http://www.newsargus.com/news/archives/2016/05/12/daughtery_everything_on_the_table_for_new_school_facilities/

You mean some rich old white guys don't want to pay more taxes. Oh the chumps who put you in office actually want an education?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

That is in NC and has nothing to do with me as I don't vote in NC.


bundee1 said:


> This is now out of touch the Republicans are and how you are actually denying kids an education.
> 
> http://www.newsargus.com/news/archives/2016/05/06/board_in_no_mood_to_raise_taxes/
> 
> ...


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Keep dropping on those national educational rankings and come back and spill some spaghetti- os on your keyboard. Now type what it spells. Come on convince yourself then convince me.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I married my husband for his black cock.
> 
> The Mexican and Arab food was just a plus.


Why do you hate your mother-in-law.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

This happens nationally lil sister.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Keep dropping on those national educational rankings and come back and spill some spaghetti- os on your keyboard. Now type what it spells.


Which policy are you referring to? Our education system is pretty messed up. The federal government is the one overseeing that. They seem to want a higher quantity of graduates instead of increasing the quality of our education.

I personally would like to see us model the Japanese school year.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why do you hate your mother-in-law.


Because she is so sweet and her hugs feel like sunshine.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because she is so sweet and her hugs feel like sunshine.


Does she support Trump as well


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

The policy of no money for anything. God do you read? The republican legislature here has a budget surplus and they wanted to cut their taxes even more. Fuck teacher raises and school building.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Again I argue that the number of vehicles owned by an individual is inversely proportionate to its states average education/reading level. 

How many boats and 4 wheelers can someone own? Seriously that's why athletes own the stupidest shit on Earth. You're not supporting some artisan cottage industry or a small business with your 3 Bugatti's. You aspire to lump yourselves in with the wealthy so you vote like that but youre a natural disaster away from needing federal assistance.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Does she support Trump as well


I'll ask her next time she makes me tacos.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Again I argue that the number of vehicles owned by an individual is inversely proportionate to its states average education/reading level.
> 
> How many boats and 4 wheelers can someone own? Seriously that's why athletes own the stupidest shit on Earth. You're not supporting some artisan cottage industry or a small business with your 3 Bugatti's. You aspire to lump yourselves in with the wealthy so you vote like that but youre a natural disaster away from needing federal assistance.


Your envy is showing.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

I have 2 cars and can buy another but don't need it. I've travelled the world Amsterdam 2x just cuz. All your money can't buy those experiences or expand your mind, oh wait it can but you simply bought another 'Stang.

Ignorant much.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Just walk away from the keyboard and look longingly out the window ma'am. no one is coming to visit with pie today.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I have 2 cars and can buy another but don't need it. I've travelled the world Amsterdam 2x just cuz. All your money can't buy those experiences or expand your mind, oh wait it can but you simply bought another 'Stang.
> 
> Ignorant much.


You seem to spend an inordinate amount of time judging other people.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Athletes have enough money and celebrity to change policy. So why don't they organize their collective billions to make a postivue change? Most of them haven't finished college and couldn't articulate a position if their life depended on it but also because they are told not to get involved by their accountants and lawyers. Some turkey and sneaker handouts are enough and go back to getting g that Cheddar. Everyone is complicit in this bullshit.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

@nlsxk1 Dude if you want to be my friend or even bare acquaintance I will judge the shit out of you. If I happen to be doing something that's frowned upon at the time you best believe I'm judging who I interact with. This is one of those interactions. Already people with your weak ass belief system have tried to fuck me over in this area so yup. You're either good or you're not. I would rather deal with some of these straight up racist motherfuckers who have some common sense than pretend decent people who quietly vote against their friends and coworkers well being. The racists with common sense will at least acknowledge common sense and politeness. Ive held doors open for confederate flag wearing motherfuckers and gottren thank yous and I've had the nastiest looks from fat dudes in khakis. Common sense means we can live together.


----------



## slabhead (May 14, 2016)

trump lost my support when that turd chris christie got on board. Help us all if he is picked for a cabinet post. 

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/07/chris-christie-enforce-marijuana-illegal-2016-120769
*In a Chris Christie administration, there would be no such thing as legal marijuana use.*




http://reason.com/blog/2015/09/17/on-marijuana-christie-remains-the-republ
*New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie, who has promised that if he is elected president he will vigorously enforce the federal ban on marijuana in states that have legalized the drug.*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Just walk away from the keyboard and look longingly out the window ma'am. no one is coming to visit with pie today.


Actually my brother and my patient and fiance are coming over. They come over every weekend. I make dinner, we hang out, etc.

My mother in law invites us over once or twice a week and that woman is amazing. Love being around her. Love her cooking and sitting with coffee afterwards.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually my brother and my patient and fiance are coming over. They come over every weekend. I make dinner, we hang out, etc.
> 
> My mother in law invites us over once or twice a week and that woman is amazing. Love being around her. Love her cooking and sitting with coffee afterwards.


ask her about Trump


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You seem to spend an inordinate amount of time judging other people.


OK nlxsk1. Are you sympathetic to racism or white nationalism? Do you think people of color are lesser than people with less color? Do you think interracial couples are muddying up white genetics?

Put it all out on the table.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ask her about Trump


Will do and I will report back to you.

If a Mexico born woman votes for trump will you call her an idiot?

The bias is strong in you and you think anyone who thinks differently than you is a bad person.

Newsflash: everyone's perception of the world differs from your own. No person in the whole world perceives everything the same way as you.

It is a pretty bigoted thing to say someone is worthless when they have a differing view of the world.

I do not think you are a bad person. I do think you enjoy the troll more than a conversation tho.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

slabhead said:


> trump lost my support when that turd chris christie got on board. Help us all if he is picked for a cabinet post.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2015/07/chris-christie-enforce-marijuana-illegal-2016-120769
> *In a Chris Christie administration, there would be no such thing as legal marijuana use.*
> ...


We will have to wait and see who trump picks for his cabinet.

Trump has said he wants to leave marijuana to the states. He would be president. Not christie.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Will do and I will report back to you.
> 
> If a Mexico born woman votes for trump will you call her an idiot?
> 
> ...


When did I call you a bad person ? Dumb perhaps, but that does not make you a bad person. Why do you find it so hard to tell ME why you want to cast a vote for Trump. I truly don't know any Mexican born women who would vote for Trump. All the Hispanics I surround myself with hate Trump. Does your husband like Trump?
Hablas español ?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> OK nlxsk1. Are you sympathetic to racism or white nationalism? Do you think people of color are lesser than people with less color? Do you think interracial couples are muddying up white genetics?
> 
> Put it all out on the table.


We are all mutts... There are no 'White' genetics. I could care less what color people are as it does not materially affect my life in any way. I do find Asians some of the most beautiful women in the world however. Maybe that makes me a bigot?

I dont believe that institutional racism exists anymore and real racism is rare and largely distained. People can believe what they want, I dont have to agree with it. Racism is to the point that it is used as a crutch more than as a barrier.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> OK nlxsk1. Are you sympathetic to racism or white nationalism? Do you think people of color are lesser than people with less color? Do you think interracial couples are muddying up white genetics?
> 
> Put it all out on the table.


racists are cowards. he will deny it all, but his decrying of "white guilt liberals" should be enough for anyone with two brain cells to realize what he thinks about race.

you just don't have two brain cells left.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Like I said get out more and meet different people. Your suburban echo chamber is hardly an informed cross section of society.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When did I call you a bad person ? Dumb perhaps, but that does not make you a bad person. Why do you find it so hard to tell ME why you want to cast a vote for Trump. I truly don't know any Mexican born women who would vote for Trump. All the Hispanics I surround myself with hate Trump. Does your husband like Trump?
> Hablas español ?



Trump has 12% favorable, 77% unfavorable image among Hispanics
His unfavorable is pretty high but 12% of millions is how many? The fact that you dont know one of them will not make a difference in the election either.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I could care less what color people are as it does not materially affect my life in any way.


really?



NLXSK1 said:


> You are attempting to imply that someone who's grandpa didnt get a loan is somehow disadvantaged due to that fact. There is no logic in that statement, only white guilt.





NLXSK1 said:


> Uncle Buck cannot see past his own white guilt.


 



NLXSK1 said:


> So is buck but he is still an anti-white bigot. Is it white guilt that makes you this way?





NLXSK1 said:


> You are a hypocrite riddled with white guilt, a liberal for sure!!!





NLXSK1 said:


> You talk about white priviledge when a half black man is in the white house.





NLXSK1 said:


> All a candidate has to do is be half black for 90% of the African American voter turnout to vote for them...





NLXSK1 said:


> Well, Texas is already under Mexican influence.
> 
> And if AZ groups with CA I am moving...





NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, because evil Americans snuck into their country and stole the mexican kids.... FUCKERS!!!
> 
> Blame the illegal immigrants parents....





NLXSK1 said:


> Maybe the mexican president might figure it out when his welfare check is short...



@Flaming Pie 

do you still want to tell me how totally not racist this guy is?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> real racism is rare


@Flaming Pie 



NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, the problem is the entitlement mentality. The black people are sitting around waiting for some sort of economic opportunity to be bestowed upon them.


racist or not?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

@Flaming Pie 



NLXSK1 said:


> Why do African Americans vote 90% Democratic?





NLXSK1 said:


> All a candidate has to do is be half black for 90% of the African American voter turnout to vote for them...



racist or not?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

@Flaming Pie 



NLXSK1 said:


> Political correctness is creeping into everything. You cant say nigger. Why? Well, because someone might be offended.


racist or not?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2016)

and now for a commercial break.
Has anyone ever tried the squatty potty?  its a piece of Royalty you know.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 14, 2016)

*Looks like the real racists are being exposed this cycle!*​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2016)

she is constantly fuckin LYIN'. I cant wait till Trump and Hillary debate, they are both so great at constantly Lying to the American People. Who's bullshit is thicker then the others and who has a better comeback. They have so much in common.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see no racism in those posts. I see sarcasm being used to make a point.

You know the definition of racism yet you let the media tell you it something different.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3681554
> *Looks like the real racists are being exposed this cycle!*​


I do believe Hillary is a racist. 

Did you know that to get black people to accept abortions the politicians convinced PASTORs in black communities to tell their congregation it was ok?

Eugenics is racism. Now they don't have to kill people directly tho. Black women volunteer to have their children killed at a larger rate than white woman because of this indoctrination.

THAT is racism. 

Restricting jobs or loans to people based on their skin color is racism. Treating people different solely for the color of their skin is racism.

Republicans do not have a monopoly on racism. Democrats just figured out how to harm black people while convincing them they were helping.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> she is constantly fuckin LYIN'. I cant wait till Trump and Hillary debate, they are both so great at constantly Lying to the American People. Who's bullshit is thicker then the others and who has a better comeback. They have so much in common.


It truly would be a debate to discover who is worse. 

We will discover who the real evil liar is. I believe it will be hillary.

Worst case scenario they are both extreme liars. Then we have to decide which lies matter most.


----------



## socalcoolmx (May 14, 2016)

Sheldon Adelson has just pledged 100 million to trump, he wants war with Iran so Fuck Trump he's aLiar too just as bad as Hilary


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> she is constantly fuckin LYIN'. I cant wait till Trump and Hillary debate, they are both so great at constantly Lying to the American People. Who's bullshit is thicker then the others and who has a better comeback. They have so much in common.


Less than 1% of emails were captured lmao. 

Vote for this crook tho.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

I prefer a professional crook over an amateur. Really Donald, pretending to be your own assistant to praise yourself? That's some Costanza shit. Also professional crooks aka politicians don't kill the golden goose by saber rattling with an equal opponent.

Hillary 2016 at least she won't get us nuked.

I'm really for Sanders but I still have a fighting chance with the status quo.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We are all mutts... There are no 'White' genetics. I could care less what color people are as it does not materially affect my life in any way. I do find Asians some of the most beautiful women in the world however. Maybe that makes me a bigot?
> 
> I dont believe that institutional racism exists anymore and real racism is rare and largely distained. People can believe what they want, I dont have to agree with it. Racism is to the point that it is used as a crutch more than as a barrier.


So you think a black man is as important as a white man? You believe all humans were created equal? There is no such thing as inferior genetics in relation to race?

Is that what you are saying?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you think a black man is as important as a white man? You believe all humans were created equal? There is no such thing as inferior genetics in relation to race?
> 
> Is that what you are saying?


Yeah, that is what I am saying...


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

Anyone here go on Ancestry.com and get told you were 100% white? Just curious...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I prefer a professional crook over an amateur. Really Donald, pretending to be your own assistant to praise yourself? That's some Costanza shit. Also professional crooks aka politicians don't kill the golden goose by saber rattling with an equal opponent.
> 
> Hillary 2016 at least she won't get us nuked.
> 
> I'm really for Sanders but I still have a fighting chance with the status quo.


So a man praising himself is equal to all of Hillary's lies and flip flops on politics? She won't even say she changed her mind on issues. She just says she was always in support of those issues. 

She says she's agains something but yet we find out she really was just lying. 

She has bullied women who were assaulted by her husband.

She has referred to black teens as super criminals.

The list goes on and on.

She become president, she will expand the federal governments invasions of privacy, global policing, and do her best to lie about everything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, that is what I am saying...


You sir are not a racist. I shake your hand.

Everyone stfu now.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> she is constantly fuckin LYIN'. I cant wait till Trump and Hillary debate, they are both so great at constantly Lying to the American People. Who's bullshit is thicker then the others and who has a better comeback. They have so much in common.


this takes the cake lol... hard to believe that most people never catch this.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

Burnie sanders know's Hillary is a person who distorts the truth and wants to literally stop gun ownership. 

If you can start suing manufacturers of guns for the crimes committed with them and win...

Just a bunch of nonsense to get rid of our 2nd amendment rights. And you fools are falling for it.

They know how to influence people's perceptions and make bad things sound good.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> this takes the cake lol... hard to believe that most people never catch this.


Most people don't watch it. It is Republican hate in their eyes.

They cannot even take the time to consider the other side of the argument seriously.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Flaming Pie
> Not racist. You are really bad at this game. You know that?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

I'm trying to vote for Bernie. I've met Trump several times before all of this. Super salesman, charismatic. He makes you feel like a winner when you're around him because he projects an aura of success and wealth. His hotels and his staff make you feel like that too. 
But he's out of his league on a world stage already. The least people expect out of the president is some form of Statesman. A wise leader. At least Reagan looked like one for a bit. Trump is a greasy scarecrow compared to ol Ronnie, politics aside. Look how much squinty smiles and wrinkly handshakes got accomplished.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

Keep posting stuff that is not racism and say it's racism. You are playing right into Hillary's hands.

We keep going this direction in the country and you will see parts of the patriot act enacted that will make your head spin.

Japanese internment camps was something that happened because people let the politicians tell them those people were dangerous. AMERICAN citizens detained in prisons without a trial!

It can happen again. It will happen again unless you guys stop letting them tell you how to think.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I'm trying to vote for Bernie. I've met Trump several times before all of this. Super salesman, charismatic. He makes you feel like a winner when you're around him because he projects an aura of success and wealth. His hotels and his staff make you feel like that too.
> But he's out of his league on a world stage already. The least people expect out of the president is some form of Statesman. A wise leader. At least Reagan looked like one for a bit. Trump is a greasy scarecrow compared to ol Ronnie, politics aside. Look how much squinty smiles and wrinkly handshakes got accomplished.


I'm glad you are voting for bernie. I think he would be 1 million times better than hillary.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

My personal Trump blunder experience. He was trying to drum up publicity for his book signing so he placed an ad in the paper saying the first 100 people at the book signing would get $100 to buy the book and invest the rest or something. Guess who shows up? That's right 100 homeless but literate New Yorkers. These are not the people you want on Extra ns Access Hollywood. So what did he do?

He paid the first ten the $100 gave the next 80 a ten and a signed copy of the book but they couldn't meet him. They were them all asked to disperse so the "real" people could
line up. A way to go Donald!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

Speaking of prisons..

Bill Clinton signed the crime bill that disproportionately affected the lives of black americans. 

Hillary was all for it.

Bill Clinton also repealed the glass steagall act. 

Hillary was all for it.

The Glass-Steagall Act, also known as the Banking Act of 1933 (48 Stat. 162), was passed by Congress in 1933 and prohibits commercial banks from engaging in the investment business. It was enacted as an emergency response to the failure of nearly 5,000 banks during the Great Depression

Bill Clinton signed the assault weapons ban. Semi automatic was labeled an assault weapon and banned for 10 years.

Hillary was all for it.

They are both as corrupt as it gets.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Yup but Donald is a racist POS who is no better. How are folks here living? Better than those Bush years I bet.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Speaking of prisons..
> 
> Bill Clinton signed the crime bill that disproportionately affected the lives of black americans.
> 
> ...


The republicans were all for it.
Now lets get to those "Semi" automatic guns you were talking about


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Yup but Donald is a racist POS who is no better. How are folks here living? Better than those Bush years I bet.


So they are equally despicable?


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

I'm not loving Hillary either but if you're doing OK now trump isn't going to make it better. No one wants to work with him without losing any kind of self respect. Not the Mexican government, not the Republican party not N Korea or Putin.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I do believe Hillary is a racist.


yep.

you are a lost cause.

enjoy your fox news. i'll keep sending you those payments for medicaid and food stamps too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Vote for this crook tho.


your guy is on trial in two states for defrauding thousands of people out of millions of dollars.

and you are a racist retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Keep posting stuff that is not racism and say it's racism.


according to you, this is not racism:



NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, the problem is the entitlement mentality. The black people are sitting around waiting for some sort of economic opportunity to be bestowed upon them.


i dare you to go prove this by going to a predominantly black neighborhood and videotaping yourself retelling this line to any and all black residents you see.

will you do it, since it is totally not racist?


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Hillarys comments were pretty ignorant and yeah racist. Is it possible some of the things people have said here were types with the same tone? Racist in both cases? Yup just because you typed it and she spoke it doesn't !make a difference. If she is your barometer just picture her saying some of things Buck quoted. Still not racist?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I'm trying to vote for Bernie. I've met Trump several times before all of this. Super salesman, charismatic. He makes you feel like a winner when you're around him because he projects an aura of success and wealth. His hotels and his staff make you feel like that too.
> But he's out of his league on a world stage already. The least people expect out of the president is some form of Statesman. A wise leader. At least Reagan looked like one for a bit. Trump is a greasy scarecrow compared to ol Ronnie, politics aside. Look how much squinty smiles and wrinkly handshakes got accomplished.


Ronald Regan didnt build skyscrapers in many major countries around the world. Trump isnt as green as you think on foreign relations.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> If she is your barometer just picture her saying some of things Buck quoted. Still not racist?


flaming pie is a lost cause.

once you become an ally of uncle ben and NLXSK1, you are a full blown mindless racist with no hope of recovery.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Hillarys comments were pretty ignorant and yeah racist. Is it possible some of the things people have said here were types with the same tone? Racist in both cases? Yup just because you typed it and she spoke it doesn't !make a difference. If she is your barometer just picture her saying some of things Buck quoted. Still not racist?


I am willing to bet her statements might have been bigoted and probably prejudiced but I doubt you have actually any racism. The definitions of words are so lazy these days I am defending a friggin political criminal.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am willing to bet her statements might have been bigoted and probably prejudiced but I doubt you have actually any racism. The definitions of words are so lazy these days I am defending a friggin political criminal.


what crime was she convicted of?


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Dealing with shady contractors and casino mobsters is different from putting your orangutan foot in your mouth when speaking to a Queen or PM. One is individuals money lost another is affecting a nations GDP.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I'm not loving Hillary either but if you're doing OK now trump isn't going to make it better. No one wants to work with him without losing any kind of self respect. Not the Mexican government, not the Republican party not N Korea or Putin.


Vincente Fox appologized to him the other day.... What do you think that means?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Dealing with shady contractors and casino mobsters is different from putting your orangutan foot in your mouth when speaking to a Queen or PM. One is individuals money lost another is affecting a nations GDP.


I remember when Barak Obama gave the Queen of England a CD with his speeches on it.... Remember the one where Hillary Clinton attempted to present Putin with a reset button? I watched that one live. The funniest part was the got the word wrong. Instead of reset it said overcharge... Yeah, we gotta prevent that kind of shit!!!


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

It is racist when her decisions that affected a whole race and the prison system where based on those sentiments. It is racism when your socially engineering society based on those sentiments. It is racism when a bunch of people get together to start a system to take power away from a race by imprisoning a large percentage of its males for taking liberties that other races in this country enjoy.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> It is racist when her decisions that affected a whole race and the prison system where based on those sentiments. It is racism when your socially engineering society based on those sentiments. It is racism when a bunch of people get together to start a system to take power away from a race by imprisoning a large percentage of its males for taking liberties that other races in this country enjoy.


Is it racist to provide funding so minority women can kill their babies by the thousands? Hell yeah!!

I want less government, less regulation, lower taxes and more freedom. If the government had less power then they would have less control and get less money, rinse and repeat.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Bernie is was the best option. Riddle me this folks: who are all the people who got free state and community college educations in the 70s and 80s voting for? It seems theyre voting for Trump this election. So self made. Was the country being given away back then? Nope millionaires and the very wealthy paid more. They've shifted that tax burden down to the small business guy and further down to the single moms who have to work 2 jobs to stay off welfare. Not cool man.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Is it racist to provide funding so minority women can kill their babies by the thousands? Hell yeah!!
> 
> I want less government, less regulation, lower taxes and more freedom. If the government had less power then they would have less control and get less money, rinse and repeat.


so you want more freedom for you, but less freedom for women of any and all colors to make decisions about their reproductive health?

sorry, that doesn't fly.

what you want is white nationalism.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

Is it racist to provide funding so minority women can kill their babies by the thousands? Hell yeah!!

I want less government, less regulation, lower taxes and more freedom. If the government had less power then they would have less control and get less money, rinse and repeat.

Do you know anyone who has had an abortion of really needed one? A victim of rape or a really emotionally messed up person who should not be taking care of children? My friend had a baby with a girl who found out her mother was really her aunt and her aunt was her mother but the dad was banging both of then and got the wrong one pregnant. He kept both women and beat them into submission. This girl grew up like that and started abusing meth. She stopped long enough to have a baby with my friend and then went right back to it, she cheated on him and got pregnant. Are you going to take care of that child? You barely want to help out with paying taxes for school and wic. Come on man fuck off with the abortion shit.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Is it racist to provide funding so minority women can kill their babies by the thousands? Hell yeah!!
> 
> I want less government, less regulation, lower taxes and more freedom. If the government had less power then they would have less control and get less money, rinse and repeat.


The government is not to blame for you being a failure.


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2016)

The above cracky wife scenario also happened to a Marine friend of mine upstate. His wife's family are only criminals though not polygamists. First scenario Philipino family second scenario white people. You're not just screwing minorities you're just screwing the poor.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The government is not to blame for you being a failure.


If I was a failure like you I would also be begging for things from the government. However, my life is great. You keep trying to tell me different but it wont change reality.

Clinton is more of the same, Trump is a chance at change.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If I was a failure like you I would also be begging for things from the government. However, my life is great. You keep trying to tell me different but it wont change reality.
> 
> Clinton is more of the same, Trump is a chance at change.


What do I beg for ? 
Trump is a con artist fooling the angry and confused.
You are angry, confused, and a failure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I prefer a professional crook over an amateur. Really Donald, pretending to be your own assistant to praise yourself? That's some Costanza shit. Also professional crooks aka politicians don't kill the golden goose by saber rattling with an equal opponent.
> 
> Hillary 2016 at least she won't get us nuked.
> 
> I'm really for Sanders but I still have a fighting chance with the status quo.


You might be wrong about her getting us Nuked. 
She follows Obama defense policies very closely. 
If you look at what Obama just recently did, putting up Nuclear Defense Shield Missiles on the Baltic States, which in return really pissed Putin off . Obama has just now made the world a much more dangerous place from a nuclear we perspective. Hillary made it public that she would never reach out to Putin. Which will lead you to believe she will just continue Obama's defense policies when she gets elected.

Now there is a world wide dooms day clock that was made famous in a song by Iron Maiden called 2 minutes to midnight. The clock has an approximate 5 minute window from Moderate threat being 5 minutes to 1 minute being the most extreme nuclear threat. Obama has put up the Defense Mechanisms on the Baltic State Territory, changing the clock from 4:20 to about 66 seconds.  Remember, we are in the season for Blood Sacrifice to the Beast, which is why a famous person like Prince was sacrificed. Weather you like Prince or not, he spoke of chemtrails and doomsday fast approaching, when the government will seek to cut down massively on its populations through poisoning the waters and contaminating the food chains. 

so as you can see, the world might not be a safer place with Hillary. But it surely will be a Helter Skelter with Trump.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You might be wrong about her getting us Nuked.
> She follows Obama defense policies very closely.
> If you look at what Obama just recently did, putting up Nuclear Defense Shield Missiles on the Baltic States, which in return really pissed Putin off . Obama has just now made the world a much more dangerous place from a nuclear we perspective. Hillary made it public that she would never reach out to Putin. Which will lead you to believe she will just continue Obama's defense policies when she gets elected.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If I was a failure


you are a failure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> according to you, this is not racism:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stfu


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Stfu


nope.

i don't back off of racists like you.

in fact, i will be dedicating my signature to you and your racism.

you won't mind when everyone on this site sees that you do not think it is racist to claim that all blacks have an "entitlement mentality", or that you hate political correctness because you can't call people "niggers" anymore, will you?

no, that won't be embarrassing for you at all.

no one will look at you any differently i bet.

you did this to yourself, racist.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> i don't back off of racists like you.
> 
> ...


You left out Bigot


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You left out Bigot


i tried to give her the benefit of the doubt for so so long.

i gave her every chance to condemn this vile racism.

she chose the path of racist idiocy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Flaming Pie
> 
> 
> 
> racist or not?


Was he making a point or was he complainING he couldn't say it? 

I like how you put it in your signature. I never made a call on that one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i tried to give her the benefit of the doubt for so so long.
> 
> i gave her every chance to condemn this vile racism.
> 
> she chose the path of racist idiocy.


I gave you proof positive of racism in a private message and you shrugged and said, nah he probably just trolling.

You are a hypocrite. 

Someone speaking in generalities could appear to be biased when really they just didn't word things well.

I asked him point blank if he thought black people were lesser than white people. He said they were equal in all ways. 

So let me ask you a question uncle buck. 

Someone says he is a white nationalist and someone says he believes all people are created equal. 

Who is the racist?


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Doesn't mean he doesn't like them. A religious zealot is equal to me in all ways, physically mentally spiritually it doesn't mean I like them. I will conduct business with them and return their treatment in kind so society can keep moving but that's as far as my association goes. And that's not just for Christians but Jews Muslims and anyone else. Frankly one track conversations with people who self identify as something are pretty boring so...

Jogging on


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Doesn't mean he doesn't like them. A religious zealot is equal to me in all ways, physically mentally spiritually it doesn't mean I like them. I will conduct business with them and return their treatment in kind so society can keep moving but that's as far as my association goes. And that's not just for Christians but Jews Muslims and anyone else. Frankly one track conversations with people who self identify as something are pretty boring so...
> 
> Jogging on


Disliking a person's position on issues is not an excuse to treat them badly.

I will tell someone, that sounds kinda racist or thats offensive. 

They either keep their thoughts on that subject to themselves or I walk away and talk to someone else.

I try my best to learn the heart of others. If I see hate there, I sometimes try to gently change their view. 

I think more positive comes from persuasive talks than angry talks. It is hard to change someone's view of the world when you attack them. It is better to try to understand why they think a certain way and explain why things simply are not as they perceive them.

Yelling, name calling, and blaming doesn't change many hearts.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Disliking a person's position on issues is not an excuse to treat them badly.
> 
> .


Your case is an exception


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

But what If people like you don't want to hear gentle, kind reason? What if you're so isolated and your community so homogenized that you never encounter a dissenting opinion?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

I'll never give up on love.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> But what If people like you don't want to hear gentle, kind reason? What if you're so isolated and your community so homogenized that you never encounter a dissenting opinion?


I encounter dissenting opinions all the time.

What so you know about my community?

Just read my posts and you can see what I stand for and believe in. 

Love. 

I have seen racism and I know what it is and what it isnt.

I would never raise a daughter to make race or gender identity an issue. Those are all non issues in my eyes. 

When we were in the Marines our Friday game night was me, hubby, Intel brainy type, funny man, trans woman, and Evan who was sweet as molasses black man.

I will spend time with anyone who wants to spend time with me. I don't exclude people because they are different from me.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Did your poker games go something like this "I'll see your racist delegate and raise you a David Duke?" Or are you going to deny that association too? I know nothing I see nothing


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just read my posts and you can see what I stand for and believe in.


And why you are so reviled


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'll never give up on love.


your voting hurts us as a country


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you had a chance to volunteer and serve your country. Because of the pussy in you, you did not. An uneducated highschool drop out, now we can add pussy to that list.


Stand back folks, It looks like he is ready to pop. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Stand back folks, It looks like he is ready to pop. TRUMP!


Tell us again how you avoided military service, you high school dropout. After that you can tell us that story about how you dreamed you were number one. Must suck only being smarter than a fish.
I can understand how Trump can fool someone like you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your voting hurts us as a country


Who have I cast my vote towards? Or are you only referring to trump?

That is your opinion. I believe Hillary will hurt us as a country.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> And why you are so reviled


Does a racist make friends with black, hispanic, Arabs and hang with them on a regular basis because they enjoy their company?

Does a racist fall in love with black and Hispanic men?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who have I cast my vote towards? Or are you only referring to trump?
> 
> That is your opinion. I believe Hillary will hurt us as a country.


Why?


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who have I cast my vote towards? Or are you only referring to trump?
> 
> That is your opinion. I believe Hillary will hurt us as a country.


Have you talk to your mother in law yet ? Does she like Trump


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

I personally believe no matter who wins this election America and its working class( i.e. US) is going to be bent over and fucked hard as a result


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Why?


I have explained why. I think she wants to violate our 1st 2nd 4th 6th 7th and 8th amendment rights.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does a racist make friends with black, hispanic, Arabs and hang with them on a regular basis because they enjoy their company?
> 
> Does a racist fall in love with black and Hispanic men?


Do you let them know how little you really think of them?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Have you talk to your mother in law yet ? Does she like Trump


Haven't seen her yet. About to make some meatloaf for company. 

She works two jobs to pay for her husbands insurance and he works 14-16 hours a day almost every day.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Do you let them know how little you really think of them?


I don't think little of them. I think a lot of them. 

I have met my father in a laws family and they always treat me like family. 

They are family and I love them.


----------



## Fogdog (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have explained why. I think she wants to violate our 1st 2nd 4th 6th 7th and 8th amendment rights.


A ditz, you are. Gullible too.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have explained why. I think she wants to violate our 1st 2nd 4th 6th 7th and 8th amendment rights.


How?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> I personally believe no matter who wins this election America and its working class( i.e. US) is going to be bent over and fucked hard as a result


Being part of the working class is a choice. Trump will do better for them by far than hillary will.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Being part of the working class is a choice. Trump will do better for them by far than hillary will.


how ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> How?


By pushing for and signing for legislation that infringes them. She could also start enforcing some laws on the books that Bush signed into law.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Being part of the working class is a choice. Trump will do better for them by far than hillary will.


So Trump is a Union supporter?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> By pushing for and signing for legislation that infringes them. She could also start enforcing some laws on the books that Bush signed into law.


Ok Ill be specific.
What part of the 1st amendment do you think she will infringe upon?


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Being part of the working class is a choice. Trump will do better for them by far than hillary will.


Trump is a joke man seriously and so is Hillary so i refer you to my OP and say again they will both be bad for our country as a whole


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> how ?


This is America. Anyone can start their own business and be a business owner.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Trump is a joke man seriously and so is Hillary so i refer you to my OP and say again they will both be bad for our country as a whole


There are no other choices ATM. We dont get to pick who we want, we get to pick from what's left.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This is America. Anyone can start their own business and be a business owner.


 many small business owners are part of the working class


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have explained why. I think she wants to violate our 1st 2nd 4th 6th 7th and 8th amendment rights.


You just threw numbers up there.
I doubt you even know what the 6th 7th and 8th amendments are.
Now go look them up and come back and tell us how you think she will try to infringe upon them


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> There are no other choices ATM. We dont get to pick who we want, we get to pick from what's left.


i get that fully but neither is a good choice and i hope whoever wins is impeached soon after i will not be casting a vote in this election


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> many small business owners are part of the working class


And many of them are not. Your point?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> i get that fully but neither is a good choice and i hope whoever wins is impeached soon after i will not be casting a vote in this election


That is certainly one of your choices.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This is America. Anyone can start their own business and be a business owner.


yeah but not all of us can be a* successful* business owner. A perfect example is you. You are a failure as a business owner. Let us know when you start your next failure.


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Tell us again how you avoided military service, you high school dropout. After that you can tell us that story about how you dreamed you were number one. Must suck only being smarter than a fish.
> I can understand how Trump can fool someone like you.



I sounds like you use the internet to try to convince your self that your education was paying off for some reason. You sound like an idiot. Just so you know. TRUMP!


----------



## coloradolivin (May 15, 2016)

I have been watching trump since the beginning. he has repeated himself over and over again (thats one of the complaints about trump). one thing that he repeated was that if he gets the nomination, the GOP would have to fund him if they do not want hillary. sheldons 100 million shows where his loyalty is but hopefully this will flush out all the establishment hacks of the right who want status quo (hillary) instead of a constitutional republic, with borders!


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I sounds like you use the internet to try to convince your self that your education was paying off for some reason. You sound like an idiot. Just so you know. TRUMP!


"I sounds like ??? WTF are you saying.
Now honestly, who sounds like the idiot


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Yep, you sound like an uneducated idiot. Just like when you say " I sounds like" yep an idiot! LOL TRUMP!


That's a quote from you fisherman. Have you been to any hospitals to count Hispanic babies lately ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That's a quote from you fisherman. Have you been to any hospitals to count Hispanic babies lately ?


You should be talking to one of your liberal buddies that will pat you on the back, because I am not going to do it. Maybe you should go buy a picture frame for your papers and hang it where your wife can see it, before she gets mad at you for wasting your education on a pot forum. It will make you both feel better, knowing that your most important piece of paper is on display. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You should be talking to one of your liberal buddies that will pat you on the back, because I am not going to do it. Maybe you should go buy a picture frame for your papers and hang it where your wife can see it, before she gets mad at you for wasting your education on a pot forum. It will make you both feel better, knowing that your most important piece of paper is on display. LOL TRUMP!


Did you at least try special educational classes before you dropped out of school.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Ok Ill be specific.
> What part of the 1st amendment do you think she will infringe upon?


All of it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2016)

laundromat < fishing boat

There's really no argument.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You just threw numbers up there.
> I doubt you even know what the 6th 7th and 8th amendments are.
> Now go look them up and come back and tell us how you think she will try to infringe upon them


I know what they are and that is why I said them. I believe she will violate those freedom's and rights. Some she has already violated.


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did you at least try special educational classes before you dropped out of school.


It is starting to sound like you dropped out of school and you are trying to make up for it by trying to impress people on a pot forum about how educated you are. Yep you are an idiot. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> All of it.


I guess you can't debate


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It is starting to sound like you dropped out of school and you are trying to make up for it by trying to impress people on a pot forum about how educated you are. Yep am idiot. LOL TRUMP!


yes you are my fisherman fool


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah but not all of us can be a* successful* business owner. A perfect example is you. You are a failure as a business owner. Let us know when you start your next failure.


Define failure.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Define failure.


*NLXSK1*


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

Failure is now defined as owning your own house, having a successful business, vehicles, money in the bank and being able to do what you want to do...

I understand why you are so miserable calling yourself a success.


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yes you are my fisherman fool


Just to let you know, A commercial fisherman now days is anything but a fool with the over head and cost of maintaining a large expensive fishing operation. The fools got weeded out many years ago. Good luck maintaining the washers and driers. Or Just call sears if you have a hic-up. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'll never give up on love.


so will you teach your daughter that blacks have an "entitlement mentality" and be proud of her when she tells her black classmates the same?

after all, you claim that's not a racist remark.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have explained why. I think she wants to violate our 1st 2nd 4th 6th 7th and 8th amendment rights.


you think a lot of stuff that has no basis in reality though.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Just to let you know, A commercial fisherman now days is anything but a fool with the over head and cost of maintaining a large expensive fishing operation. The fools got weeded out many years ago. Good luck maintaining the washers and driers. Or Just call sears if you have a hic-up. LOL TRUMP!


Why would I call Sears? Those washing machine and dryers have me not touching my retirement income from Uncle Sam.
Paid for a home and kids college. What you're about 61-62. I would love to see your portfolio. Does your wife take care of that or do you ?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why would I call Sears? Those washing machine and dryers have me not touching my retirement income from Uncle Sam.
> Paid for a home and kids college. What you're about 61-62. I would love to see your portfolio. Does your wife take care of that or do you ?


i wonder if it was his wife's idea to have nitro list her as a fake employee in order to defraud social security out of money she never paid in and doesn't deserve.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i wonder if it was his wife's idea to have nitro list her as a fake employee in order to defraud social security out of money she never paid in and doesn't deserve.


Hers. 
Nitro to damn stupid to think of something like that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2016)

Hillary's hair looks better here. She would look amazing with long hair. 
Diid you know that the new Obama Care premiums are due to hit our mailboxes One week before the general election.
Once people see how high health insurance is and knowing that Hillary wants it that way. No one is going to vote for her. 
Bernie would have a much better chance at beating Trump then Hillary.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you think a lot of stuff that has no basis in reality though.


You are projecting again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so will you teach your daughter that blacks have an "entitlement mentality" and be proud of her when she tells her black classmates the same?
> 
> after all, you claim that's not a racist remark.


He has a different opinion than i. I don't think all blacks have that mentality.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess you can't debate


You don't debate. You talk over people and don't read their posts.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know what they are and that is why I said them. I believe she will violate those freedom's and rights. Some she has already violated.


No you don't know what they are. You just threw numbers up there. You are even dimmer than winter woman

*Sixth Amendment*

In all criminal prosecutions, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district wherein the crime shall have been committed; which district shall have been previously ascertained by law, and to be informed of the nature and cause of the accusation; to be confronted with the witnesses against him; to have compulsory process for obtaining witnesses in his favor; and to have the assistance of counsel for his defence.

*Seventh Amendment*
In Suits at common law, where the value in controversy shall exceed twenty dollars, the right of trial by jury shall be preserved, and no fact tried by a jury shall be otherwise reexamined in any Court of the United States, than according to the rules of common law.

*Eighth Amendment*
Excessive bail shall not be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted.

Now tell us how and why you think Clinton wants to infringe these rights


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You don't debate. You talk over people and don't read their posts.


I make my point then I laugh at you attempting to make yours.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He has a different opinion than i. I don't think all blacks have that mentality.


Just most blacks in general?


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why would I call Sears? Those washing machine and dryers have me not touching my retirement income from Uncle Sam.
> Paid for a home and kids college. What you're about 61-62.* I would love to see your portfolio*. Does your wife take care of that or do you ?


Well, you are just about fucking perfect aren't you? Do your workers get to send there kids to collage and buy a new home and live the american dream like you do ? Or do you take advantage of cheap labor and brag about it to gloat about your greatness? just wondering. TRUMP!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, you are just about fucking perfect aren't you? Do your workers get to send there kids to collage and buy a new home and live the american dream like you do ? Or do you take advantage of cheap labor and brag about it to gloat about your greatness? just wondering. TRUMP!


Is John Miller going to Run Trumps campaign?


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Is John Miller going to Run Trumps campaign?


Hey Chesus, I haven't paid much attention in a couple days. Went to an all day long chicken Super Bowl , with a six man beat down for half time. yesterday . Oh shit, it got crazy in a hurry. 

John Miller , I will have to look him up just to see who he is. So I will get back to you on that.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He has a different opinion than i. I don't think all blacks have that mentality.


how can you witness someone make a statement like that, declare that it is not racist, and then offer him your friendship?

you realize you are now allied with uncleben as well too, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Chesus, I haven't paid much attention in a couple days. Went to an all day long chicken Super Bowl , with a six man beat down for half time. yesterday . Oh shit, it got crazy in a hurry.
> 
> John Miller , I will have to look him up just to see who he is. So I will get back to you on that.


might want to look up william johnson while you're at it, old man. he's the white supremacist that trump chose to be a delegate.


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> might want to look up william johnson while you're at it, old man. he's the white supremacist that trump chose to be a delegate.


Hey poopy pants, I don't want to pop your bubble yet. I will let it fester up for awhile and then when the time is right.. POP!. Some great times ahead eh? *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants, I don't want to pop your bubble yet. I will let it fester up for awhile and then when the time is right.. POP!. Some great times ahead eh? *TRUMP!*


so you're not alarmed at all that trump is hand selecting white supremacists as his delegation?

what would your black son in law think of that?


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, you are just about fucking perfect aren't you? Do your workers get to send there kids to collage and buy a new home and live the american dream like you do ? Or do you take advantage of cheap labor and brag about it to gloat about your greatness? just wondering. TRUMP!


*collage*-
noun
1. a technique of composing a work of art by pasting on a single surface various materials not normally associated with one another, as newspaper clippings, parts of photographs, theater tickets, and fragments of an envelope

*college*-
noun
1. an institution of higher learning, especially one providing a general or liberal arts education rather than technical or professional training. 


Do you understand the difference between there and their ?


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're not alarmed at all that trump is hand selecting white supremacists as his delegation?
> 
> what would your black son in law think of that?


I'm alarmed you don't already know they are there already.

disclaimer: this is strictly and inflammatory commit.


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're not alarmed at all that trump is hand selecting white supremacists as his delegation?
> 
> what would your black son in law think of that?


Hey poopy pants, You do know that nobody cares about liberal talking points anymore don't you? except your buddies. And I will have to tell you that , your buddies that are packing paper for there smartness , need to keep that on the down low. just a heads up. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants, You do know that nobody cares about liberal talking points anymore don't you? except your buddies. And I will have to tell you that , your buddies that are packing paper for there smartness , need to keep that on the down low. just a heads up. *TRUMP!*


it's not a liberal talking point. trump is hand picking white supremacists for his delegation.

you cool with that?

you gonna brag about that to your black son in law?


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *collage*-
> noun
> 1. a technique of composing a work of art by pasting on a single surface various materials not normally associated with one another, as newspaper clippings, parts of photographs, theater tickets, and fragments of an envelope
> 
> ...


I am not kidding when I said you were Just About as fucking perfect as your greatness. How does it feel to be fucking perfect? You must of gotten another piece of paper for your greatness for being perfect eh? Your papers are really fucking paying off, fuck'en A . *TRUMP!*


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Wow rage about how stupid you are much?


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants, You do know that nobody cares about liberal talking points anymore don't you? except your buddies. And I will have to tell you that , your buddies that are packing paper for there smartness , need to keep that on the down low. just a heads up. *TRUMP!*


fist I'm not wearing pants: 


second: ill bet you he don't win: we can use a neutral party(thinking growM) on the forum send MO's in their name up to 1 large and they send the winner the pot -20%. I bet Trump will not win.


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> fist I'm not wearing pants:
> 
> 
> second: ill bet you he don't win: we can use a neutral party(thinking growM) on the forum send MO's in their name up to 1 large and they send the winner the pot -20%. I bet Trump will not win.


It looks like you are wearing pants. I don't see your fist anywhere though. Its sounds uncomfortable . Good luck voting . *TRUMP!*


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It looks like you are wearing pants. I don't see your fist anywhere though. Its sounds uncomfortable . Good luck voting . *TRUMP!*



so for all your zeal, you're not willing to prove your featly to TRUMP with a few lousy dollars. a bit ago you were at the Apollo up in this motherfucker, _*now*_ all of a sudden you're_* quiet as*_ a _*church*_.???

all your promulgation: its probably just the same anyways. just casuist campaign Trump is running anyway.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No you don't know what they are. You just threw numbers up there. You are even dimmer than winter woman
> 
> *Sixth Amendment*
> 
> ...


Patriot act


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Patriot act


Word salad


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Just most blacks in general?


No. I imagine just like white people there is a margin of people who want things handed to them and to pass the buck onto someone else.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Bush?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Word salad


Sounds delicious. You should try ingesting more words in people's posts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Bush?


Yup. Bush signed that into law but I believe Hillary will make use of certain portions. She voted for it after all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

For those that like politifact.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

Net worth... 21 million plus. 

I have said before that the only people the government makes wealthy are the politicians....


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

Straight from the lady''s mouth.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Patriot act


Trump wants to put it on steroids you moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No. I imagine just like white people there is a margin of people who want things handed to them and to pass the buck onto someone else.


Like you? You are on Medicaid and food stamps, passing the buck on to people like chesus and me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how can you witness someone make a statement like that, declare that it is not racist, and then offer him your friendship?
> 
> you realize you are now allied with uncleben as well too, right?


Maybe he was speaking in generalities and he doesn't mean all or most blacks. Or maybe he believes that they vote Democrat because the Democrats tend to advocate for expanding social programs or offering special handouts for a large portion of black people since many of them ARE in poverty.

He feels that democrats are the party of hand outs so then the black people who vote Democrats are doing that because they feel they more to gain there.

Maybe his opinion was formed without much data and it can be changed?

Pushing people away is not the answer.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Like you? You are on Medicaid and food stamps, passing the buck on to people like chesus and me.


So poor people aren't entitled to help? Because I certainly have never said that. The few votes I have cast were not towards those that would leave people hungry and sick. 

Just because you are too stupid to comprehend Ben Carson's big words and fancy talk doesn't mean his plan wouldn't have worked for millions of Americans in need of medical care.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Trump wants to put it on steroids you moron.


Proof?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe he was speaking in generalities and he doesn't mean all or most blacks. Or maybe he believes that they vote Democrat because the Democrats tend to advocate for expanding social programs or offering special handouts for a large portion of black people since many of them ARE in poverty.
> 
> He feels that democrats are the party of hand outs so then the black people who vote Democrats are doing that because they feel they more to gain there.
> 
> ...


Special handouts for black people?

Jesusfuck. You are too fucking racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Proof?


He said so dipshit. Are you also OK with rampant torture? He wants that too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So poor people aren't entitled to help? Because I certainly have never said that. The few votes I have cast were not towards those that would leave people hungry and sick.
> 
> Just because you are too stupid to comprehend Ben Carson's big words and fancy talk doesn't mean his plan wouldn't have worked for millions of Americans in need of medical care.


You just want things handed to you and then pass the buck on to somebody else. You have that "entitlement mentality" and just want economic prosperity bestowed upon you.

Just like all those black people. Somehow, not racist to say that. According to you at least.

RaciSt fucking welfare mooch loser.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> You just want things handed to you and then pass the buck on to somebody else. You have that "entitlement mentality" and just want economic prosperity bestowed upon you.
> 
> Just like all those black people. Somehow, not racist to say that. According to you at least.
> 
> RaciSt fucking welfare mooch loser.


? I don't have a problem with black people receiving those benefits.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

Introduction: The provision of the Patriot Act, Section 326 - the "know your customer" provision, compelling financial institutions to demand identity documents before opening accounts or conducting financial transactions is a fundamental element of the outline below. That section authorized the executive branch to issue detailed regulations on the subject, found at 31 CFR 130.120-121. It's an easy decision for Mexico: make a one-time payment of $5-10 billion to ensure that $24 billion continues to flow into their country year after year. There are several ways to compel Mexico to pay for the wall including the following:

On day 1 promulgate a "proposed rule" (regulation) amending 31 CFR 130.121 to redefine applicable financial institutions to include money transfer companies like Western Union, and redefine "account" to include wire transfers. Also include in the proposed rule a requirement that no alien may wire money outside of the United States unless the alien first provides a document establishing his lawful presence in the United States.On day 2 Mexico will immediately protest. They receive approximately $24 billion a year in remittances from Mexican nationals working in the United States. The majority of that amount comes from illegal aliens. It serves as de facto welfare for poor families in Mexico. There is no significant social safety net provided by the state in Mexicn day 3 tell Mexico that if the Mexican government will contribute the funds needed to the United States to pay for the wall, the Trump Administration will not promulgate the final rule, and the regulation will not go into effect.Trade tariffs, or enforcement of existing trade rules: There is no doubt that Mexico is engaging in unfair subsidy behavior that has eliminated thousands of U.S. jobs, and which we are obligated to respond to; the impact of any tariffs on the price imports will be more than offset by the economic and income gains of increased production in the United States, in addition to revenue from any tariffs themselves. Mexico needs access to our markets much more than the reverse, so we have all the leverage and will win the negotiation. By definition, if you have a large trade deficit with a nation, it means they are selling far more to you than the reverse - thus they, not you, stand to lose from enforcing trade rules through tariffs (as has been done to save many U.S. industries in the past).Cancelling visas: Immigration is a privilege, not a right. Mexico is totally dependent on the United States as a release valve for its own poverty - our approvals of hundreds of thousands of visas to their nationals every year is one of our greatest leverage points. We also have leverage through business and tourist visas for important people in the Mexican economy. Keep in mind, the United States has already taken in 4X more migrants than any other country on planet earth, producing lower wages and higher unemployment for our own citizens and recent migrants.Visa fees: Even a small increase in visa fees would pay for the wall. This includes fees on border crossing cards, of which more than 1 million are issued a year. The border-crossing card is also one of the greatest sources of illegal immigration into the United States, via overstays. Mexico is also the single largest recipient of U.S. green cards, which confer a path to U.S. citizenship. Again, we have the leverage so Mexico will back down.

Conclusion: Mexico has taken advantage of us in another way as well: gangs, drug traffickers and cartels have freely exploited our open borders and committed vast numbers of crimes inside the United States. The United States has borne the extraordinary daily cost of this criminal activity, including the cost of trials and incarcerations. Not to mention the even greater human cost. We have the moral high ground here, and all the leverage. It is time we use it in order to Make America Great Again.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

You're serious about the wall? Do you really think the cartel will let that happen? Looks for some strange votes to swing in Texas and California and some more murders along the border if it even becomes a serious whisper.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

I was providing the memo for reading.

It looks like he would be expanding the definition to include money wire transfers. Technically they are not supposed to, by law, work in this country unless they are legal residents. So stopping them from wiring money out would be enforcing the law.

Which is what the executive branch is SUPPOSED to do. Enforce the laws. If he does not want to enforce it, he could change it.

But he wants to enforce them.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> ? I don't have a problem with black people receiving those benefits.


then why did you literally just call them "special handouts for black people"?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was providing the memo for reading.
> 
> It looks like he would be expanding the definition to include money wire transfers. Technically they are not supposed to, by law, work in this country unless they are legal residents. So stopping them from wiring money out would be enforcing the law.
> 
> ...


so you just complained about the patriot act, now you are rooting for donald trump to expand on it?

what the fuck happened to you? you are just a pile of stupid now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> You're serious about the wall? Do you really think the cartel will let that happen? Looks for some strange votes to swing in Texas and California and some more murders along the border if it even becomes a serious whisper.


In your opinion, should we let the cartel decide whether or not we enforce the laws?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> In your opinion, should we let the cartel decide whether or not we enforce the laws?


building a wall is not enforcing a law. more than half of all illegal immigrants come here legally.

why do you not get that you are embarking on a pointless, sisyphean, money wasting, racist idea?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

I


UncleBuck said:


> then why did you literally just call them "special handouts for black people"?


Said a larger percentage of black people receive them because a larger percentage of black people are in poverty.

Which you and I agree is a fact. They are in poverty at such a higher percentage because of black segregation after slavery and redlining up into the 80s.

If you look at Detroit tho, it is a shell of its former self. Not due to blacks moving in. Due to democratic policy.


UncleBuck said:


> so you just complained about the patriot act, now you are rooting for donald trump to expand on it?
> 
> what the fuck happened to you? you are just a pile of stupid now.


I dislike certain portions of the patriot act.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

@flamingpie they already Are deciding the laws. Thank you republican party and Richard Nixon.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Said a larger percentage of black people receive them because a larger percentage of black people are in poverty.


use your fucking eyeballs you stunted moron.

you called them "special handouts".

why are they "special handouts" for black people, but in your case, you are "entitled" to them?



Flaming Pie said:


> If you look at Detroit tho, it is a shell of its former self. Not due to blacks moving in. Due to democratic policy.


name those democratic policies which caused the collapse of detroit then.

i'll sit here waiting for you.

i promise.


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> You're serious about the wall? Do you really think the cartel will let that happen? Looks for some strange votes to swing in Texas and California and some more murders along the border if it even becomes a serious whisper.


in san diego, the Sinaloa cartel has: killed, kidnapped, walked on US soil, brought guns and dangerous drugs into the US 100x hundreds of times more then ISIS ever has. the northern baja cartel table, has more money then ISIS more access to the US, and more people. the only difference is they don't want to kill people in the name of religion. they just want to make money.

I don't think they would do anything about a wall except exploit it. with inside workers and intel. if the cartels wanted to kill Americans they could organize a strike that would make 9/11 look like pre-school.

Mexico is not broke, it is very rich, its that most of its GPD is private. kind of what the US might look like in 100 years. everything owned by private corps, multi-national ownerships. its kind of the picture of what happens when the 1% takes the last .9%.

my point is a wall is moot, it will stop nothing but wile e coyote once the tunnel is painted on it.

nothing short of a declaration of war and a DMZ will change the Mexico Us border.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> building a wall is not enforcing a law. more than half of all illegal immigrants come here legally.
> 
> why do you not get that you are embarking on a pointless, sisyphean, money wasting, racist idea?


Yes it is.


UncleBuck said:


> use your fucking eyeballs you stunted moron.
> 
> you called them "special handouts".
> 
> ...


Look at the debt Detroit schools racked up in the 30 yes of democrats.

Democrats do generally offer additional handout's that they offer to poor people. Special as in specifically one group, poor people, gain access to it. 

They're campaigns are usually focused on how they will expand social programs to cover new things.

We need more jobs to support the additional handouts. Revenue is needed to fund these programs. 

If we are having issues funding what we have now, then we should focus on making those programs more efficient rather than adding additional programs.

The more efficient we are the more people we can help and at a smaller cost.

No I am not talking about fraud. I am talking about the inefficiencies of the people who run the programs.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Agree I don't think it will be an orchestrated cartel wave of violence more like local retaliation. I think a lot more politicians are in their pockets than we know.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> building a wall is not enforcing a law. more than half of all illegal immigrants come here legally.
> 
> why do you not get that you are embarking on a pointless, sisyphean, money wasting, racist idea?


How can half come here legally if they came here illegally?

Legal illegal aliens?


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

They come in with a travel visa and overstay. Duh


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Agree I don't think it will be an orchestrated cartel wave of violence more like local retaliation. I think a lot more politicians are in their pockets than we know.


That's why you would have national Guard down there. Patrolling the fence to catch trouble makers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> They come in with a travel visa and overstay. Duh


That is still illegal. The immigration officers job is to deport people who over stay their visas.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Thus half of them ARRIVE legally. You do need a slow hand held explanation.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Thus half of them ARRIVE legally. You do need a slow hand held explanation.


A wall would take care of the other 1/2.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Because half of all illegal immigrants are Mexican. See stupid shit like that gets you punched in the right neighborhood. Or do you not see that? What about ports? My cousins husband came in the hull of a boat. He's since moved to Spain. Going to build a wall there? You're not stopping shit.


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> so for all your zeal, you're not willing to prove your featly to TRUMP with a few lousy dollars. a bit ago you were at the Apollo up in this motherfucker, _*now*_ all of a sudden you're_* quiet as*_ a _*church*_.???
> 
> all your promulgation: its probably just the same anyways. just casuist campaign Trump is running anyway.


Hey, save your money and make sure you vote. Vegas says clinton wins and I say Trump wins. And so far Trump has crushed 16 people with one to go. And for being quiet , I just took an afternoon'er and its hot and muggy out, so I am just kicking back. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> building a wall is not enforcing a law. more than half of all illegal immigrants come here legally.
> 
> why do you not get that you are embarking on a pointless, sisyphean, money wasting, racist idea?


The wall will be a national monument . People will go on vacations just to touch it and it will be great! 16,500 border agents agree with TRUMP! LOL


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The wall will be a national monument . People will go on vacations just to touch it and it will be great! 16,500 border agents agree with TRUMP! LOL


ok I can agree with on that lol


----------



## su^ (May 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The wall will be a national monument . People will go on vacations just to touch it and it will be great! 16,500 border agents agree with TRUMP! LOL


LOL a boarder wall, you really are fucking clueless if you think he will build a wall. Just curious how long do you think it would take to build that wall? 

If the the smugglers are currently using underground tunnels what makes you think they won't expand on that approach?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We need more jobs to support the additional handouts. Revenue is needed to fund these programs.


then get a job and stop relying on handouts.

are you really this fucking dumb?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How can half come here legally if they came here illegally?


they come here legally on visas then overstay the visas.

maybe you should attempt to understand the problem before falling head over heels for a racist non-solution catered to bigots.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> A wall would take care of the other 1/2.


no it wouldn't. ladders exist. and so do shovels, which can be used to dig tunnels. 

fuck, you don't even need a ladder.






you're a racist retard with no clue about reality.

kasich 2016.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then get a job and stop relying on handouts.
> 
> are you really this fucking dumb?


My husband got a better job but it took us 3 years to find it so we could get offree public assistance.

The job market is rough.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they come here legally on visas then overstay the visas.
> 
> maybe you should attempt to understand the problem before falling head over heels for a racist non-solution catered to bigots.


Then they are breaking the law and should be deported and the president should enforce that law.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband got a better job but it took us 3 years to find it so we could get offree public assistance.
> 
> The job market is rough.


Sounds like you are just a lazy freeloader to me. Mooching off the public teet all the while moaning about those darker skinned ones having an entitlement mentality


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband got a better job but it took us 3 years to find it so we could get offree public assistance.
> 
> The job market is rough.


jobs are falling out of the sky like candy right now. 

how the fuck did it take the two of you three years to find a job that got you off of public assistance?

are you guys that unskilled?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Then they are breaking the law and should be deported and the president should enforce that law.


Sounds like the "illegals" are willing to work where as you and your lazy ass husband don't want to and want things given to you


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sounds like you are just a lazy freeloader to me. Mooching off the public teet all the while moaning about those darker skinned ones having an entitlement mentality


No it just took 3 years to find a job that paid more.

My brother got let go from 3 jobs this year due to staff cutbacks.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Then they are breaking the law and should be deported and the president should enforce that law.


maybe you can get a job rounding up and deporting 12 million illegal immigrants then, breaking up families, and causing heartbreak.

you gonna put your fucking money where your mouth is on this?

or do you just want your tax dollars (LOL) to do the dirty work for you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

I think all poor people regardless of skin color should have access to help and have never statedone otherwise.

Perhaps nlx feels differently I do not know. I would have to ask him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe you can get a job rounding up and deporting 12 million illegal immigrants then, breaking up families, and causing heartbreak.
> 
> you gonna put your fucking money where your mouth is on this?
> 
> or do you just want your tax dollars (LOL) to do the dirty work for you?


They are breaking the law. I know that is difficult for you to understand.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are breaking the law. I know that is difficult for you to understand.


you smoke cannabis in an illegal state. so what's the difference?

is this kinda like how they are "special handouts" when referring to black people, but "entitlements" when they are for you?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think all poor people regardless of skin color should have access to help and have never statedone otherwise.
> 
> Perhaps nlx feels differently I do not know. I would have to ask him.


ask him if he thiks the "halfrican" president is giving "special handouts" to all those black people with "entitlement mentality". 

then tell us all how not racist you are.

i really wish you hadn't decided to open up like you have. i could have gone on believing you were a decent person.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you smoke cannabis in an illegal state. so what's the difference?
> 
> is this kinda like how they are "special handouts" when referring to black people, but "entitlements" when they are for you?


I'm in a legal state.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm in a legal state.


so you want to imprison people smoking and growing in non-legal states?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ask him if he thiks the "halfrican" president is giving "special handouts" to all those black people with "entitlement mentality".
> 
> then tell us all how not racist you are.
> 
> i really wish you hadn't decided to open up like you have. i could have gone on believing you were a decent person.


rac·ism

ˈrāˌsizəm/

noun

the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.

prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.

"a program to combat racism"

synonyms:racial discrimination, racialism, racial prejudice, xenophobia, chauvinism,bigotry, casteism






UncleBuck said:


> so you want to imprison people smoking and growing in non-legal states?


I don't want them to but they will be imprisoned because the officials will execute the laws they are sworn to uphold.

Change the laws.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are breaking the law. I know that is difficult for you to understand.


They are working And paying taxes.
You are a drain on society


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> They are working And paying taxes.
> You are a drain on society


You believe they all pay taxes? 

Is it not illegal to employ someone who is here illegally? 

The employer would send in tax forms for illegal aliens to work at their business?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.


"special handouts" when black people get assistance.

"entitlements" when you get them.

thanks for making it clear that you fit the very definition of racist.



Flaming Pie said:


> I don't want them to but they will be imprisoned because the officials will execute the laws they are sworn to uphold.
> 
> Change the laws.


so change the laws for this one group, but keep the laws as they are for the other group and deport them.

got it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is it not illegal to employ someone who is here illegally?
> 
> The employer would send in tax forms for illegal aliens to work at their business?


they file under false social security numbers, thus assuring they never see a penny of it back.

that's how you get your "entitlements". and how black people get their "special handouts".


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> They are working And paying taxes.
> You are a drain on society


Every illegal alien that comes here works and pays taxes??

Arent I supposed to be on ignore?

You wouldnt want to be considered a liar would you?

Gonna go watch Deadpool!!!


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

I don't think the farmers hiring them are voting Democrat either. Yup those same illegal farmhands go to the mall the last Sunday of the season and drop about $100 a piece at a couple of stores. Each of those buses carries 77 people. Yet they contribute nothing? 

That same farmer hiring those illegals is going to vote Republican to lower his taxes.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You believe they all pay taxes?
> 
> Is it not illegal to employ someone who is here illegally?
> 
> The employer would send in tax forms for illegal aliens to work at their business?


I've worked with a lot of illegals. Yeah they pay taxes 

You don't. You probably get money back because you have no income.
Funny you hate Mexicans who work and pay taxes. They seem to be more patriotic than you will ever be 
You are just some white trash stoner who wants everything given to them what a leech you are


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Hey flaming pile 
Take a picture of your fingers.
I want to see how fat you are


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Gonna go watch Deadpool!!!


Thanks!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Hey flaming pile
> Take a picture of your fingers.
> I want to see how fat you are


i really hate going after pie. she was such a cool person to have around here for so long.

but she chose to expose herself, and i gave her every chance to condemn the racism happening aorund her.

i srill think that's a bit of a cheap shot, but it did work on winter woman.


----------



## Gingerbeard (May 15, 2016)

Trumps a tool... Building a wall is a bad idea. Waste of money. Also he's sexist and racist. Which in itself should disqualify him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I've worked with a lot of illegals. Yeah they pay taxes
> 
> You don't. You probably get money back because you have no income.
> Funny you hate Mexicans who work and pay taxes. They seem to be more patriotic than you will ever be
> You are just some white trash stoner who wants everything given to them what a leech you are


I don't hate Mexicans who pay taxes.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Thanks!


Seen it at the movie theater. 
Working people can afford to do that


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

She probably has a handicapped parking tag from being overweight. God eat yourself to immobility get disability get free government money, hate everyone else taking from your free shit. Zippidy doo daa the South is awesome!


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

I've never seen this many handicapped parking tags


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

According to uncle buck, a man who admits to being a white nationalist is not racist.

A woman who says she doesn't view any race as superior to another is deemed racist.

Uncle buck logic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> She probably has a handicapped parking tag from being overweight. God eat yourself to immobility get disability get free government money, hate everyone else taking from your free shit. Zippidy doo daa the South is awesome!





ChesusRice said:


> Hey flaming pile
> Take a picture of your fingers.
> I want to see how fat you are


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

So you won't take a picture of your fingers? 
I demand you do. I'm paying for that "Obama phone " your using


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't hate Mexicans who pay taxes.


Do you hate those same mexicans getting taken advantage of by their employers, that work their asses off doing the shit we don't want to?


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Denial that you're a dumbass needs no pyramid.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you hate those same mexicans getting taken advantage of by their employers, that work their asses off doing the shit we don't want to?


If they are here legally and beING taken advantage of, then they should have full protection under the law.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If they are here legally and beING taken advantage of, then they should have full protection under the law.


shouldn't the law prevent exploitation of all workers?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> shouldn't the law prevent exploitation of all workers?


It is against the law to hire illegal workers.

The employer could be punished for that.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

But most likely not since the farmer is a big contributor to his local sherriff and politicians. No one is going to call dhs or give him a hard time in his small town. Welcome to reality.why don't you take the time talk to these people and get out of your bubble?


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Yup they(farmer and the sheriff) gather at tractor supply and Lowes and shoot the shit and slap each other on the back for being good decent people.


----------



## Gingerbeard (May 15, 2016)

Undocumented workers pay taxes for services they can not collect. As a country we make money off of them while they are denied workers rights. Saying you hate Mexicans just means you are a racist since all your reasons for not wanting them here are baseless.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> But most likely not since the farmer is a big contributor to his local sherriff and politicians. No one is going to call dhs or give him a hard time in his small town. Welcome to reality.why don't you take the time talk to these people and get out of your bubble?


Im just stating facts. If the illegal employee tries to report the employer, then the employer will likely get in trouble for hiring illegals.

Do you think it is a good thing that the sherrif and politicians are accepting bribes?


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Fucking hypocrites. Do you want to know what I drove by the other day? A new bank being built by:
Dixie Plumbing with confederate flag logo
Good Ole Boys concrete and construction 

All the workers were Hispanic except for the supervisors.
Do you think the owners of those businesses are voting Democrat?
Come on man fuck your hypocrisy.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

Keep voting for the party that represents them. You obviously support them taking bribes you want them to stay in power.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> Undocumented workers pay taxes for services they can not collect. As a country we make money off of them while they are denied workers rights. Saying you hate Mexicans just means you are a racist since all your reasons for not wanting them here are baseless.


I have never said i hate mexicans.

My husband is full blooded mexican. His mother lived in mexico most her life.

I do not dislike any race or nationality.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Keep voting for the party that represents them. You obviously support them taking bribes you want them to stay in power.


The party? I do not support everything the republican party does.


----------



## bundee1 (May 15, 2016)

But your giving them the presidency and congress. Way to fight the power? Again Ive determined youre not really racist your just greedy and callous and dishonest with yourself. Its OK we can still smoke together at an event I just can't live around you or anywhere you vote. Hopefully my shitty state improves and if it doesn't I'm preparing to move. They can go back to the dark ages for all I care.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> But your giving them the presidency and congress. Way to fight the power? Again Ive determined youre not really racist your just greedy and callous and dishonest with yourself. Its OK we can still smoke together at an event I just can't live around you or anywhere you vote. Hopefully my shitty state improves and if it doesn't I'm preparing to move. They can go back to the dark ages for all I care.


How am i responsible for all that? I cast one vote at presidential elections and one time voted for governor of my state.

You place alot of blame on one person.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> But your giving them the presidency and congress. Way to fight the power? Again Ive determined youre not really racist your just greedy and callous and dishonest with yourself. Its OK we can still smoke together at an event I just can't live around you or anywhere you vote. Hopefully my shitty state improves and if it doesn't I'm preparing to move. They can go back to the dark ages for all I care.


I do hope you move. From your description it didnt sound like a safe place. At least move somewhere else within the state.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is against the law to hire illegal workers.
> 
> The employer could be punished for that.


but shouldn't there be legal recourse for all exploited workers?

this question is not one you should have to dodge again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but shouldn't there be legal recourse for all exploited workers?
> 
> this question is not one you should have to dodge again.


The laws are there to protect american citizens.

It is illegal to hire illegal aliens.

I want a president who enforces law.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The laws are there to protect american citizens.
> 
> It is illegal to hire illegal aliens.
> 
> I want a president who enforces law.


but don't you want one of those laws to make it illegal to exploit any working human being, illegal or not?

no need to dodge it for a third time, flaming pile.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but don't you want one of those laws to make it illegal to exploit any working human being, illegal or not?
> 
> no need to dodge it for a third time, flaming pile.


The laws of the united states apply to united states citizens.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The laws of the united states apply to united states citizens.


if there were a worker who was being exploited here in the united states, who was not an american citizen, would you want there to be a law protecting him or her from being exploited?


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

su^ said:


> LOL a boarder wall, you really are fucking clueless if you think he will build a wall. Just curious how long do you think it would take to build that wall?
> 
> If the the smugglers are currently using underground tunnels what makes you think they won't expand on that approach?


They can dig all they want. And watch out for londonfog, he is a smart fucker. Maybe he won't notice how you spelled border. It will take as long as it takes to build the wall. I will go out on a limb and say two years. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> BUCK you are a disgrace to the American people.ky


then put down your disability check and get a fucking job you leech. 

why not go to the border and shoot illegals, or at least get a job rounding them up?

why are you such a pussy who is all talk?

that is not what america is about. thus it is you who is not american.

for fuck sake, you can't even speak english as well as i do. or even most illegal immigrants for that matter.

you should be thanking them for your welfare check.


----------



## nitro harley (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The laws of the united states apply to united states citizens.


Hey pie, the left wants open borders and the hell with legal immigration . They know its wrong , but the movement for a strong border will prevail. And when the wall is built and the dust settles and the immigrants sign up to be here legally it will be the best thing that ever happened for immigrants . imo

There will be a big beautiful door for immigrants , as long as you are not a criminal. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS Should not be in America so I don't give a fuck what happens to them they need to be MADE go home.What I wount is a president that will enforce are laws and send there ass back to what ever country they came here from.You are so fucking dumb that you don't even know you got to pay in to ss to drow it like I do..And yes your not a good American or you would stop your crazy ass talk,Your just a dumb ass gay that's it, so cry a river full also if a boy is born boy piss in the boys room if your born a girl piss in the girls room your buck you are a disgrace to all man kind,TRUMP will get the job dun when he is ARE NEW president soon.ky


so you're just gonna sit there, collect your check from the federal government, and do nothing about all these things you are outraged about?


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're just gonna sit there, collect your check from the federal government, and do nothing about all these things you are outraged about?


Pooy pants, Why do you keep bitching about the gravy? I thought you liked gravy. yum yum TRUMP!


----------



## avillax (May 16, 2016)

Poor losers, afraid you're going to lose your Strawberry-picking and McDonald's jobs because of immigrants, this is why Trump supporters are mentally handicapped and need to be issued a card saying "not a good poster child to promote the benefits of smoking marijuana, in fact, this person is so stupid he could be dangerous"

About your "get things done", financial activists have calculated that if Tump had just saved his money and not made any kind of business he would have the same fortune. Meaning that most of his "get things done" businesses have been a total failure.

He is using the same rhetoric as Hitler, I believe if he wins, America will go downhill pretty bad and that will be just karma.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Pooy pants, Why do you keep bitching about the gravy? I thought you liked gravy. yum yum TRUMP!


i just find it hilarious how much you complain about everything the federal government does or doesn't do, and all the while, you and your wife just sit there, living on federal government checks and doing nothing.

you don't even work. your wife never worked but still gets a social security check and medicare.

you are literally what is driving america into debt. moochers like you.


----------



## avillax (May 16, 2016)

When I lived in San Diego, I had Mexican illegal housemates.

They were very nice, hard working people, worked in construction which is basically one of the lowest-entry jobs one can get and the only one they know how to do. If you're afraid of losing that job then you should really consider getting some education.

Also they don't claim any checks, in fact, they're so afraid of being deported that they just hide, they don't even feel comfortable at malls and keep a low-profile.

Also, we had a neighbor who was basically a homeless old man who somehow tricked a land lord to rent a house, then didn't pay rent, he invited his homeless friends to live in there and they were drinking and cursing everywhere inside and outside the house, living like homeless people do and it took the landlord months to evict them.
They were legal Americans.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

ky man said:


> That shows how dumb you are buck you got to pay it in to drow ss how many times you need told that?TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT and when trump wins I hope he sends you packing buck for your no American but your gay.lol ky...later its tv time for westerns now buck you go watch your gay shows...LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


you said lol many times yet i never laughed.


----------



## ky man (May 16, 2016)

avillax said:


> When I lived in San Diego, I had Mexican illegal housemates.
> 
> They were very nice, hard working people, worked in construction which is basically one of the lowest-entry jobs one can get and the only one they know how to do. If you're afraid of losing that job then you should really consider getting some education.
> 
> ...


THEY SHOULD BE deported THEY ARE illegal and should not be in the states till they come here legal.What is hard to under stand about that??


----------



## ky man (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you said lol many times yet i never laughed.


but I did at you LOL LOL LOL


----------



## avillax (May 16, 2016)

I remember something else, one of these illegal Mexican immigrants had a LEGAL American girlfriend who had his child and she was living off government checks, watching TV and eating the whole day plus bossing his illegal boyfriend around and milking his money.

If I learned something is that LEGAL people are the ones who live off welfare.


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2016)

ky, meet avillax. avillax, meet ky.


----------



## su^ (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> They can dig all they want. And watch out for londonfog, he is a smart fucker. Maybe he won't notice how you spelled border. It will take as long as it takes to build the wall. I will go out on a limb and say two years. *TRUMP!*



Sorry my phone has auto correct. I figured by speaking retard you all would understand!


----------



## calyxhunter (May 16, 2016)

Just some views from a guy that's very close to the Trump campaign and mentioned as a possible VP i think people should look at what views are toward marijuana in possible candidates if people want progress Just search youtube and Christie and Marijuana he said he would go after legal states just a thought for everybody that worked so hard to get it the way it is but this is just an opinion i dont really like to speak on political issues just want peoples views on this


----------



## bundee1 (May 16, 2016)

Ky man you are the worst kind of piece of shit that exists. You are an immigrant who denies other immigrants the same path to improving their lives that you took. Hypocritical illiterate piece of shit. Can you even read and right in your native tongue? See immigrants come from all walks of life you must be one of the more unfortunate uneducated ones. Too bad you aren't taking advantage of our education system. In fact you're rhetoric and voting history seem to show your again at education. Lol lol and that stand for laugh out loud.


----------



## bundee1 (May 16, 2016)

Let me guess you got here on a political refugee visa? Chased out of your country for being an asshole shouldn't burden my birth country you twat.


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i just find it hilarious how much you complain about everything the federal government does or doesn't do, and all the while, you and your wife just sit there, living on federal government checks and doing nothing.
> 
> you don't even work. your wife never worked but still gets a social security check and medicare.
> 
> you are literally what is driving america into debt. moochers like you.


Nitro gets ss checks ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Nitro gets ss checks ?


Everybody gets SS checks when they reach retirement age. As long as they paid taxes long enough.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Nitro gets ss checks ?


He has said so before.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 16, 2016)

QQ 11


ky man said:


> THEY SHOULD BE deported THEY ARE illegal and should not be in the states till they come here legal.What is hard to under stand about that??


Lets make them Legal.
Now you should have no problem with them. Correct?


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i just find it hilarious how much you complain about everything the federal government does or doesn't do, and all the while, you and your wife just sit there, living on federal government checks and doing nothing.
> 
> you don't even work. your wife never worked but still gets a social security check and medicare.
> 
> you are literally what is driving america into debt. moochers like you.


Poopy pants, I don't live off of my wife's SS checks. It just goes into a savings account. I work everyday, you should see this place sense I have done the yard. I might be able to double my money if I listed it. Tell me something, how would a person never work and then draw an SS check? That would be like fucking magic. Tell us all how that works. And I do like gravy, yum ,yum. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

su^ said:


> Sorry my phone has auto correct. I figured by speaking retard you all would understand!


Hey, I don't spell worth a shit no problemO. I was just letting you know that some people here like to brag about their diploma and correct peoples spelling in a way that makes them feel like they are smart fuckers. TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, I don't spell worth a shit no problemO. I was just letting you know that some people here like to brag about their diploma and correct peoples spelling in a way that makes them feel like they are smart fuckers. TRUMP!


Poor little high school drop out, you seem all in your feelings today.


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, I don't live off of my wife's SS checks. It just goes into a savings account. I work everyday, you should see this place sense I have done the yard. I might be able to double my money if I listed it. Tell me something, how would a person never work and then draw an SS check? That would be like fucking magic. Tell us all how that works. And I do like gravy, yum ,yum. TRUMP!


you draw ss ?


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Everybody gets SS checks when they reach retirement age. As long as they paid taxes long enough.


right. 61-62 is not retirement age


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> right. 61-62 is not retirement age


You can start at 62. You just recieve less.

Source social security page download

If you live to the average life expectancy for
someone your age, you’ll receive about the same
amount in lifetime benefits. It doesn’t matter if
you choose to start receiving benefits at age 62,
full retirement age, age 70, or any age between.
The amount of your monthly benefit, however,
can differ considerably based on your retirement
age. You can get lower monthly payments for a
longer period of time or higher monthly payments
over a shorter period of time. The amount you
receive when you first get benefits sets the base
for the benefits you’ll get for the rest of your life.
You’ll get annual cost-of-living adjustments and,
depending on your work history, may receive
higher benefits if you continue to work.
The following chart provides an example of
how your monthly benefit can differ based on the
age you decide to start receiving benefits.
Monthly Benefit Amounts Differ Based on the
Age You Decide to Start Receiving Benefits
This example assumes a benefit of
$1,000 at a full retirement age of 66
$750 $800 $866 $933 $1,000 $1,080 $1,160 $1,240 $1,320
62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70
Age You Choose to Start Receiving Benefits
Monthly Benefit Amount
$0
$300
$600
$900
$1,200
$1,500
Let’s say your full retirement age is 66 and your
monthly benefit starting at that age is $1,000. If
you choose to start getting benefits at age 62, we’ll
reduce your monthly benefit 25 percent to $750 to
account for the longer period of time you receive
benefits. This decrease is usually permanent.
If you choose to delay getting benefits until age
70, you would increase your monthly benefit to
$1,320. This increase is from delayed retirement
credits you earn for your decision to postpone
receiving benefits past your full retirement
age. The benefit at age 70 in this example is 32
percent more than you would receive each month
if you had chosen to start getting benefits at full
retirement age.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

Same page

When you reach your full retirement age, you
can work and earn as much as you want and still
get your full Social Security benefit payment.
If you’re younger than full retirement age and
if your earnings exceed certain dollar amounts,
some of your benefit payments during the year
will be withheld.
This doesn’t mean you must try to limit your
earnings. If we withhold some of your benefits
because you continue to work, we’ll pay you a
higher monthly benefit when you reach your full
retirement age. So, if you work and earn more
than the exempt amount, it won’t, on average,
decrease the total value of your lifetime benefits
from Social Security—and may increase them


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

who would start at 62 and draw less. But the question was why is Nitro drawing SS


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

It is a download from the social security webpage.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> who would start at 62 and draw less. But the question was why is Nitro drawing SS


Because he thought that worked best for him.

Why are you so concerned with how people choose to spend money the government says they are able to use?

He isnt breaking any laws. Maybe he wanted to live a little better before his body started failing?

My grandfather died when he was 72 from alzheimers.


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because he thought that worked best for him.
> 
> Why are you so concerned with how people choose to spend money the government says they are able to use?
> 
> ...


let me go back and check something....

ok you can't draw SS at the age of 61. So now I'm back to how is Nitro drawing SS


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> let me go back and check something....
> 
> ok you can't draw SS at the age of 61. So now I'm back to how is Nitro drawing SS



Are you crying?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> let me go back and check something....
> 
> ok you can't draw SS at the age of 61. So now I'm back to how is Nitro drawing SS


Ask him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

I thought his wife was the one collecting? 

@nitro harley 

How old were you when you chose to receive your benefits and how old was your wife when she chose to receive her benefits?


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Are you crying?


Not at all. Just checking what people say. How parole treating you ? You not still snitching on your Northcal buddies I hope.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2016)

ky man said:


> That shows how dumb you are buck you got to pay it in to drow ss how many times you need told that?TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT and when trump wins I hope he sends you packing buck for your no American but your gay.lol ky...later its tv time for westerns now buck you go watch your gay shows...LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


So, how do you feel about privatizing social security? In other words, you manage your own benefit through Wall Street and risk losing it through stock market gyrations. This is what the GOP wants to do. At first, Trump said he wouldn't. Now, he's saying he'd privatize SS for those younger than 45. A vote for Trump denies the next generation the benefit you so much love.

_“I am a strong believer in bringing private models to both Medicare and Social Security,” he told the Des Moines Register. “People my age, we paid in we’re going to get this, people 55 and older probably ought to be sunsetted into these programs, the way they are, 45 to 55 there probably ought to be a chance to opt in or opt out. Below the age of 45, we need a new system. New systems for both. I think — deal with private accounts, put your money into those.”_

https://theintercept.com/2016/05/16/donald-trumps-pledge-to-defend-spending-for-old-and-poor-belied-by-staff-picks/


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Not at all. Just checking what people say. How parole treating you ? You not still snitching on your Northcal buddies I hope.



If you showed as much concern for yourself as you do other people you might not be such a miserable person. It's fun to sit back and watch you cry, all day, every day. You often post all throughout the night, spun out on meth I assume. Your post history shows major butthurt. 

I have no idea what "parole" is. If you were as half informed as you pretend to be you would know this already.


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> If you showed as much concern for yourself as you do other people you might not be such a miserable person. It's fun to sit back and watch you cry, all day, every day. You often post all throughout the night, spun out on meth I assume. Your post history shows major butthurt.
> 
> I have no idea what "parole" is. If you were as half informed as you pretend to be you would know this already.


I'm sorry convict for misusing the term parole, I should have said "supervised release". I didn't realize how sensitive you are about that. As you should know I come and go on RIU. My posting history shows this. Right now I'm here. HELLO
Can you get away and join me on a upcoming trip to Jamaica ? Have to see the wife's family .


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Poor little high school drop out, you seem all in your feelings today.


Hey did you find someone to pat you on the back for your smartness? I feel great today, this might be the day I harvest my first pineapple. Its all golden and sweet smelling and looks ready to eat. I waited a year and a half for this day to come. Maybe I will make a blender drink later today. * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you draw ss ?


No I don't, I make too much money. I have to wait a few more years. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought his wife was the one collecting?
> 
> @nitro harley
> 
> How old were you when you chose to receive your benefits and how old was your wife when she chose to receive her benefits?


My wife waited until she got the full amount at 70. She is a few years older than me. And seeing how my company is doing well I will have to wait until I am 65 and a half and thats a few years away for me.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm sorry convict for misusing the term parole, I should have said "supervised release". I didn't realize how sensitive you are about that. As you should know I come and go on RIU. My posting history shows this. Right now I'm here. HELLO
> Can you get away and join me on a upcoming trip to Jamaica ? Have to see the wife's family .



I have no idea what "supervised release" is. 

I can go anywhere I want. I certainly wouldn't go with the likes of you though. You're constant whining would ruin everything. 

You get that motorcycle yet?


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I have no idea what "supervised release" is.
> 
> I can go anywhere I want. I certainly wouldn't go with the likes of you though. You're constant whining would ruin everything.
> 
> You get that motorcycle yet?


Naw no bike. Wife hates them. Did go riding last week
Yeah you and I could never hang. Your ass would tell all that we did.
Hey does prison make you gay ? Just want to clear this up for Carson fans like @Flaming Pie


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Naw no bike. Wife hates them. Did go riding last week
> Yeah you and I could never hang. Your ass would tell all that we did.
> Hey does prison make you gay ? Just want to clear this up for Carson fans like @Flaming Pie



I'm pretty sure people are born gay. It's not really something you can be made into.


----------



## slabhead (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We will have to wait and see who trump picks for his cabinet.
> 
> Trump has said he wants to leave marijuana to the states. He would be president. Not christie.


Harry Anslinger wasn't president either. Still I can't support someone whom embraces support from Christie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I'm pretty sure people are born gay. It's not really something you can be made into.


He doesnt understand how you can agree with someone on one thing and disagree with them on something else.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 16, 2016)




----------



## bundee1 (May 16, 2016)

He never said stupid shit like that publicly up until now.


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He doesnt understand how you can agree with someone on one thing and disagree with them on something else.


I understand that, but certain things one says can automatic disqualify one for the job as President. 
Carson and Trump have said a lot.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 16, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3683282


What about that racial discrimination suit the Feds had against him?


----------



## bundee1 (May 16, 2016)

This one?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/inside-the-governments-racial-bias-case-against-donald-trumps-company-and-how-he-fought-it/2016/01/23/fb90163e-bfbe-11e5-bcda-62a36b394160_story.html


----------



## bundee1 (May 16, 2016)

Nope no racism taught from his dad there.


----------



## Rayne (May 16, 2016)

Here is a thought:

TRUMP...
Tuh RUMP...
The RUMP...
The rear end of a cow.

Here is another thought... A lot of you, United States citizens, do not want another crooked politician in the office of "President." Well If The RUMP is elected he will no longer be a "Businessman." The RUMP will become just another crooked politician in office. On top of being a crooked politician you will have a *rookie* politician as *your* "President" and he will be *a rookie* for the entire term. The Russian Head of State has already stated that he will not be fair to The RUMP. I doubt China will fair to The RUMP either.


----------



## see4 (May 16, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3683282


If a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## Rayne (May 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to hear it, does it make a sound?


Yes, it makes a sound. If you have heard a tree fall at all, you will know it makes some fairly loud cracking and popping, followed by a "Thud" sound as it collides with the ground.


----------



## see4 (May 16, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Yes, it makes a sound. If you have heard a tree fall at all, you will know it makes some fairly loud cracking and popping, followed by a "Thud" sound as it collides with the ground.


If a racist didn't say racist shit before, but says it now, is he a racist?


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Here is a thought:
> 
> TRUMP...
> Tuh RUMP...
> ...


Here's a thought, You do realize that BarryO was a rookie for his entire two terms. At least Trump won't be giving the middle east a blow job on day one. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Here's a thought, You do realize that BarryO was a rookie for his entire two terms. At least Trump won't be giving the middle east a blow job on day one. TRUMP!


You are literally retarded and have no clue what you are saying.

Obama along with Clinton are more hawkish than Bush 1 & Bush 2, and will most certainly be more hawkish than Drump. That is not up for debate, like the sky is blue.

You are literally, retarded.


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

OBAMA acts more like a fucking traitor by the day. Lying fucking democrats. Its time to give them the boot. 

*POLITICS*
*Beware of Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton and Bill de Blasio, leaders of the Democratic Liars Club*

By Michael Goodwin

Published May 09, 2016
New York Post
Facebook647 Twitter154 livefyre259 Email Print



NOW PLAYING
Iran deal a con job?

The old warning to beware of lies, damned lies and statistics deserves an update. Nowadays, we must also beware of Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton and Bill de Blasio.

The unholy trinity comprises the leaders of the Democratic Liars Club. Whether born or convicted, the president of the United States, his would-be successor and the mayor of New York are, to borrow a phrase, “people of the lie.”

This is not to accuse them of being merely imperfect humans. It is to say they are chronically dishonest and concoct such significant lies that *they deserve zero public trust.

The latest clincher is the admissio*n of a top White House aide that much about the Iranian nuclear deal was a fabrication sold to a lazy, gullible press corps. Deputy National Security Adviser Ben Rhodes boasts that most reporters were too dumb to know or care they were being misled.

“The average reporter we talk to is 27 years old, and their only reporting experience consists of being around political campaigns,” Rhodes told The New York Times. “They literally know nothing.”

_To continue reading Michael Goodwin's column in the New York Post, click here._


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> You are literally retarded and have no clue what you are saying.
> 
> Obama along with Clinton are more hawkish than Bush 1 & Bush 2, and will most certainly be more hawkish than Drump. That is not up for debate, like the sky is blue.
> 
> You are literally, retarded.


Obama was a fucking rookie that a been acting like a fucking traitor sense day one. Time and time again he has been giving the middle east a fucking blow job. He will be known as a piece of shit. TRUMP!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Obama was a fucking rookie that a been acting like a fucking traitor sense day one. Time and time again he has been giving the middle east a fucking blow job. He will be known as a piece of shit. TRUMP!


Examples of treason please


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> how would a person never work and then draw an SS check? That would be like fucking magic. Tell us all how that works.


you already told us how.

you listed your fat, fat wife as an employee even though she never was so that she could get a social security check that she never did anything to earn and which she never paid in to earn.

now complain some more about the federal government as you defraud them for social security checks and socialized healthcare, you racist buffoon.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3683282


*"Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are little short guys that wear yarmulkes every day." *


----------



## ChesusRice (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you already told us how.
> 
> you listed your fat, fat wife as an employee even though she never was so that she could get a social security check that she never did anything to earn and which she never paid in to earn.
> 
> now complain some more about the federal government as you defraud them for social security checks and socialized healthcare, you racist buffoon.


Fact Nitro
You said it here on this forum


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you already told us how.
> 
> you listed your fat, fat wife as an employee even though she never was so that she could get a social security check that she never did anything to earn and which she never paid in to earn.
> 
> now complain some more about the federal government as you defraud them for social security checks and socialized healthcare, you racist buffoon.


Poopy pants, But she was an employee / owner of the company. She was a book keeper and it kept her pretty busy at times. So when she paid her tax's and paid into SS like anybody else, is this the magic you speak of? TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

Secretary and book keeper is a job.


----------



## testiclees (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, But she was an employee / owner of the company. She was a book keeper and it kept her pretty busy at times. So when she paid her tax's and paid into SS like anybody else, is this the magic you speak of? TRUMP!


bro the "poopy pants" repetition has become a fucking turd that you cant stop sucking on. have a lil dignity and refrain from the critterish baby talk.


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Fact Nitro
> You said it here on this forum


The facts are , you don't get benefits if you don't pay into SS. Thats the fact , the tax money got sent into the government and then they figure out how much you get to collect by how much you pay in. How much more facts does it take? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> bro the "poopy pants" repetition has become a fucking turd that you cant stop sucking on. have a lil dignity and refrain from the critterish baby talk.


What and let you and your buddies do all the trash talking? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Secretary and book keeper is a job.


For some reason they just don't want to think women can work I guess? TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What and let you and your buddies do all the trash talking? TRUMP!


No...you deserve your share of the trash talk. Just up your game. Give us a little of that Trump savoir faire.


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> No...you deserve your share of the trash talk. Just up your game. Give us a little of that Trump savoir faire.


I understand, Here is some Trump flavor . Unclebucks brand name is poopy pants, and well deserved. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, But she was an employee / owner of the company. She was a book keeper and it kept her pretty busy at times. So when she paid her tax's and paid into SS like anybody else, is this the magic you speak of? TRUMP!


except you already said that wasn't the case, dumbass.


----------



## bundee1 (May 16, 2016)

And here I thought them mafia types invented the no show job. Seems the good ole boys perfected it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The facts are , you don't get benefits if you don't pay into SS. Thats the fact , the tax money got sent into the government and then they figure out how much you get to collect by how much you pay in. How much more facts does it take? TRUMP!


so she paid in about $2000 a year for 10 years and now collects $1200 a month, or about $15,000 a year indefinitely?

mooches like you are what is wrong with this nation.


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> except you already said that wasn't the case, dumbass.


Well poopy pants, Post it up then in full context and back up your pie hole. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so she paid in about $2000 a year for 10 years and now collects $1200 a month, or about $15,000 a year indefinitely?
> 
> mooches like you are what is wrong with this nation.


Poopy pants, you will get a turn someday, if you keep working. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well poopy pants, Post it up then in full context and back up your pie hole. TRUMP!


i already have. kwhat good does it do? even when confronted with the undeniable reality, you just retreat to delusions.


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i already have. kwhat good does it do? even when confronted with the undeniable reality, you just retreat to delusions.


I see, poopy pants, You can't back up the pie hole. Thats what I figured. TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I see, poopy pants, You can't back up the pie hole. Thats what I figured. TRUMP!


Shouldnt his nickname be poopy floor? Did he get it on his pants too?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I see, poopy pants, You can't back up the pie hole. Thats what I figured. TRUMP!


i can. and i already have. you just retreat to your delusions.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

it looks even worse in full context.

 

you stated here unequivocally that you only started paying her wages because her social security benefit was so low from having never worked a day in her life.

yeah, i have plenty more of these that demonstrate how you defraud the system for extra benefits because apparently you are not even that competent at outwitting fish.


----------



## nitro harley (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i can. and i already have. you just retreat to your delusions.
> 
> View attachment 3683742


Where does it say I defrauded the government? It sounds to me like i created another tax payer. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Where does it say I defrauded the government? It sounds to me like i created another tax payer. TRUMP!


sounds like you figured out a way to pay about $20k into the system over 8 years just to extract twice that much every year in unearned benefits.

btw, didn't you claim that you were making about $400k a year or something? but you live on the most dirt poor part of the big island and can't even afford to get health insurance for your employees?


----------



## Rayne (May 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Here's a thought, You do realize that BarryO was a rookie for his entire two terms. At least Trump won't be giving the middle east a blow job on day one. TRUMP!


Here is a thought. My entire family was living upon the land known as North America, well before you pale faced humans illegally immigrated here. Furthermore, your government left some of my family members to die while walking what is known as the "Trail of Tears." I am not a citizen of the United States of America or any other country.

About your elected official Barack Obama, he was a senator of what you call Illinois from 2005 to 2008 before being elected as your president. Your favored, illegal immigrant, presidential candidate has never been a member of your government's "senate" or a member of your government's "house of representatives."


----------



## see4 (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Obama was a fucking rookie that a been acting like a fucking traitor sense day one. Time and time again he has been giving the middle east a fucking blow job. He will be known as a piece of shit. TRUMP!


Only does, what you just said, exist in your tiny little brain.


----------



## see4 (May 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sounds like you figured out a way to pay about $20k into the system over 8 years just to extract twice that much every year in unearned benefits.
> 
> btw, didn't you claim that you were making about $400k a year or something? but you live on the most dirt poor part of the big island and can't even afford to get health insurance for your employees?


I suspect it is because nitro is full of shit.


----------



## see4 (May 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *"Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are little short guys that wear yarmulkes every day." *


----------



## see4 (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> OBAMA acts more like a fucking traitor by the day. Lying fucking democrats. Its time to give them the boot.
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *Beware of Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton and Bill de Blasio, leaders of the Democratic Liars Club*
> ...


This was literally a bunch of nothing and completely unsubstantiated. Moreover, the claim of "chronically dishonest" is never proven nor any evidence whatsoever introduced to support such claim.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The facts are , you don't get benefits if you don't pay into SS. Thats the fact , the tax money got sent into the government and then they figure out how much you get to collect by how much you pay in. How much more facts does it take? TRUMP!


Fact is your wife is extracting more money out of SS than you put in for her in her token job.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 17, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Fact is your wife is extracting more money out of SS than you put in for her in her token job.


Fact is your government is paying it.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Fact is your government is paying it.


Our Goverment


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

@nitro harley @NLXSK1
Trump said that if Ivanka was not his daughter he would date her. Do you also look at your child and think about dating her.


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sounds like you figured out a way to pay about $20k into the system over 8 years just to extract twice that much every year in unearned benefits.
> 
> btw, didn't you claim that you were making about $400k a year or something? but you live on the most dirt poor part of the big island and can't even afford to get health insurance for your employees?


Poopy pants, Where is the fraud you speak of? My employee's are kinda self employed and buy there own healthcare, I give them 1099's at the end of the year.

And I do live in a cheaper area of the island. Right close to where you took your wife for your honeymoon. I guess you were cheap to take your wife to a dirt poor area of Hawaii. How cheap was it when you were here? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Here is a thought. My entire family was living upon the land known as North America, well before you pale faced humans illegally immigrated here. Furthermore, your government left some of my family members to die while walking what is known as the "Trail of Tears." I am not a citizen of the United States of America or any other country.
> 
> About your elected official Barack Obama, he was a senator of what you call Illinois from 2005 to 2008 before being elected as your president. Your favored, illegal immigrant, presidential candidate has never been a member of your government's "senate" or a member of your government's "house of representatives."


Well heres a thought. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

see4 said:


> I suspect it is because nitro is full of shit.


Hey nice sig. Thanks for your support. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

see4 said:


> This was literally a bunch of nothing and completely unsubstantiated. Moreover, the claim of "chronically dishonest" is never proven nor any evidence whatsoever introduced to support such claim.


You are educated aren't you? *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Fact is your wife is extracting more money out of SS than you put in for her in her token job.


Chesus, If you had a company with several employee's and had to hire a book keeper , you would not think it was a token job. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @nitro harley @NLXSK1
> Trump said that if Ivanka was not his daughter he would date her. Do you also look at your child and think about dating her.


Good luck with that one. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Good luck with that one. LOL *TRUMP!*


simple question. Do you sometimes look at your child and think about dating her, if she was not your child. 
Trump has. Do you ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> simple question. Do you sometimes look at your child and think about dating her, if she was not your child.
> Trump has. Do you ?


I look at Ivanka and think of a women, not a child. She could be our first woman president someday. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I look at Ivanka and think of a women, not a child. She could be our first woman president someday. *TRUMP!*


Trump looks at his daughter and thinks about dating if she was not his child.
Do you look at your daughter and think about dating her if she was not your child ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump looks at his daughter and thinks about dating if she was not his child.
> Do you look at your daughter and think about dating her if she was not your child ?


Hey, What ever is spinning around in that peanut of yours, is not my problem. You liberals are pretty fucked up *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

*TRUMP HELPING WOMEN.*


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, What ever is spinning around in that peanut of yours, is not my problem. You liberals are pretty fucked up *TRUMP!*


why do you find it hard to answer the question.
Trump looks at his daughter and thinks about dating her, if she was not his child.
Do you look at your daughter and think about dating her, if she was not your child ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why do you find it hard to answer the question.
> Trump looks at his daughter and thinks about dating her, if she was not his child.
> Do you look at your daughter and think about dating her, if she was not your child ?



Why do you find it hard to realize, nobody but you and your buddies give a shit about what you think . LOL TRUMP!


----------



## PoodleBud (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I look at Ivanka and think of a women, not a child. She could be our first woman president someday. *TRUMP!*


I'm a bit confused on what point you're trying to make. Are you saying that now that Ivanka is a grown woman it's okay for her father to think about dating her? He originally made that remark when she was a teenager. Either way, it's at best dysfunctional, and very, very creepy.


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Why do you find it hard to realize, nobody but you and your buddies give a shit about what you think . LOL TRUMP!


It is not what I think.
It is what Donald thinks. Do you think it is normal for a man to look at his daughter and think about dating her ?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It is not what I think.
> It is what Donald thinks. Do you think it is normal for a man to look at his daughter and think about dating her ?


Maybe that's what Rob Roy is after?


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> I'm a bit confused on what point you're trying to make. Are you saying that now that Ivanka is a grown woman it's okay for her father to think about dating her? He originally made that remark when she was a teenager. Either way, it's at best dysfunctional, and very, very creepy.


Is this all you guys got? good luck with Hillary. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It is not what I think.
> It is what Donald thinks. Do you think it is normal for a man to look at his daughter and think about dating her ?


Hey, how does it feel to be supporting a loser? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

*JAMMING TRUMP TUNES!*


----------



## slabhead (May 17, 2016)

How about some thought on marijuana in this election instead of the pissing racism bullshit. 


*http://www.westword.com/news/donald-trump-on-legalizing-marijuana-some-very-negative-reports-coming-out-of-colorado-7760268*

Donald Trump on Legalizing Marijuana: "Some Very Negative Reports Coming Out of Colorado"
THURSDAY, MARCH 31, 2016 AT 2:32 P.M. BY PATRICIA CALHOUN

During his town hall meeting in Wisconsin last night, Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump covered a lot of ground with MSNBC's Chris Matthews — discussing immigration, the current campaign's lack of decorum, and then abortion...again, and again. But even with all those subjects on the table, he managed to get into Colorado's legalization of marijuana — in the middle of a question about prison reform. Here's MSNBC's transcript of that Trump exchange :


QUESTION: So my question for you is around prison reform. What do you see needs to be reformed with our prison system? And with that,* what do you think about drug legalization playing into the reform?*

TRUMP: I think that as far as drug legalization, we talk about marijuana, and in terms of medical, I think I am basically for that. I've heard some wonderful things in terms of medical.* I'm watching Colorado very carefully to see what's happening out there. I'm getting some very negative reports, I'm getting some okay reports. But I'm getting some very negative reports coming out of Colorado as to what's happening, so we'll see what happens.

I think a lot of people are really looking at Colorado for prison reform. I think our — as you know, our prison system is a disaster, it's complete disaster all over the country. Almost everything we have, Chris, if you want to know the truth, is a disaster*.

MATTHEWS: Really?

(APPLAUSE)

(inaudible) has done great.

TRUMP: If you take a look, our military has been depleted, our rights are not being taken care of. I mean, we have a lot of problems. Okay. But as far as...

MATTHEWS: Why does everybody want to come here if we're not great? Everybody in the world wants to come here, and everybody does better in this country than where they came from. Everybody.

TRUMP: Other people — other people have problems, too. By the way, with prisons...

MATTHEWS: I think we're better than that.

TRUMP: ...* I do think we can do a lot of privatizations and private prisons. It seems to work a lot better.*


MATTHEWS: What are the problems you've heard about Colorado? Because a lot of people wonder about who do you want smoking dope. I mean, do you want your train conductor, the bus driver, the airplane pilot? No. What do you want? Maybe the guy who teaches philosophy might be okay.

(LAUGHTER)

I mean — I mean, does anybody trust anybody that's high to do anything? I mean, I'm serious about this.

TRUMP: *Well, I mean, I hear the same problem...*

MATTHEWS: It's not — recreational drugs. What's that mean?

TRUMP: *I hear the same problems. There's a — there's a lasting negative impact. I mean, you do too much of it...*

MATTHEWS: The loss of ambition...

TRUMP:* Yes. I mean, it's a loss...*

MATTHEWS: ... that I think is there.

TRUMP: *There's a loss of something. So that book has not been written yet, but it's going to be written pretty soon, and I'm not hearing very positive things*.


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

slabhead said:


> How about some thought on marijuana in this election instead of the pissing racism bullshit.
> 
> 
> *http://www.westword.com/news/donald-trump-on-legalizing-marijuana-some-very-negative-reports-coming-out-of-colorado-7760268*
> ...


*Trump is a bordeline imbecile. He is proud to be an ill informed jackass meanwhile the morons here on RIU feel like he's the great white hope.*


----------



## see4 (May 17, 2016)

Playing devil's advocate here; most people say that Trump is actually a nice person in private and much of the time doesn't say stupid shit.

Which is a very leading point to make. The public figure, we don't actually know. The shit that comes from his mouth, may or may not be honest, but one thing is for sure. What comes out of his mouth is ONLY to persuade those who are gullible enough to believe it.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 17, 2016)

this INCLUDES minority males! go trump!​


----------



## PoodleBud (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Is this all you guys got? good luck with Hillary. LOL TRUMP!


Personally, I'd like to get into all the major issues that Trump has flip-flopped on...immigration, the minimum wage, abortion, health care, taxing the wealthy...I could go on.

I have to know, though; do you think ending each post with LOL TRUMP! makes you sound smart or desperate?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 17, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Personally, I'd like to get into all the major issues that Trump has flip-flopped on...immigration, the minimum wage, abortion, health care, taxing the wealthy...I could go on.
> 
> I have to know, though; do you think ending each post with LOL TRUMP! makes you sound smart or desperate?


simple slogans for simple folk.


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Personally, I'd like to get into all the major issues that Trump has flip-flopped on...immigration, the minimum wage, abortion, health care, taxing the wealthy...I could go on.
> 
> I have to know, though; do you think ending each post with LOL TRUMP! makes you sound smart or desperate?


desperate and a high school dropout


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Personally, I'd like to get into all the major issues that Trump has flip-flopped on...immigration, the minimum wage, abortion, health care, taxing the wealthy...I could go on.
> 
> I have to know, though; do you think ending each post with LOL TRUMP! makes you sound smart or desperate?


 So Why stop there ? Get into the flip flops of the Clinton`s and Sanders too. Or, is that OK because they are Democrats ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2016)

what a great picture!


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, how does it feel to be supporting a loser? TRUMP!


How does it feel to vote for a man who would fuck his own daughter


----------



## PoodleBud (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So Why stop there ? Get into the flip flops of the Clinton`s and Sanders too. Or, is that OK because they are Democrats ?


Game on! If you are able, please detail Clinton and/or Sanders reversals and be specific. Give me dates of when they said what and then when they reversed themselves.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

Game on ?? 

No games,...


http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/04/16/hillary-clintons-changing-views-on-gay-marriage/


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

Let`s not forget Bernie....... 

http://www.hngn.com/articles/170453/20160117/hillary-clinton-attacks-bernie-sanders-gun-flip-flop-video.htm


----------



## ky man (May 17, 2016)

I VOTED FOR BERNIE today where trump was not on the balliott in ky,but trump will get my vote in the main rase..ky..TRUMP is the man


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> I VOTED FOR BERNIE today where trump was not on the balliott in ky,but trump will get my vote in the main rase..ky..TRUMP is the man


http://www.866ourvote.org/newsroom/publications/body/0049.pdf

If a court finds that a *person* is Page 10 STATE State Constitution/ Electoral Statutes: Persons Disqualified Guardianship/ Conservatorship Statutes Mental Health Statutes Developmental Disabilities/ Mental *Retardation* Statutes Anyone disqualified under the Constitution *may not vote*. KY. REV. STAT.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

Some more Hillary....

http://nypost.com/2015/07/08/hillary-clintons-flip-flop-on-immigration/


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

She`s pretty good at it.....
https://www.gop.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-hillarys-flip-flops/


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

Bernie still has some talent.....


----------



## ky man (May 17, 2016)

Hillary and bill is fucking crazy like the buck on here.VOTE TRUMP HES THE MAN TO MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN AND HE WILL NOT SELL US OUT LIKE THAT BITCH HAS EVERY CHANCE SHE GETS..KY


----------



## ChesusRice (May 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> I VOTED FOR BERNIE today where trump was not on the balliott in ky,but trump will get my vote in the main rase..ky..TRUMP is the man



Now why would a Republican vote for Bernie Sanders?


----------



## PoodleBud (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> She`s pretty good at it.....
> https://www.gop.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-hillarys-flip-flops/


Fair enough, though not a particularly credible source, considering. But the Donnie is King of Reversals: 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-elections/donald-trump-flip-flop-policy-campaign-a7020831.html


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Fair enough, though not a particularly credible source, considering. But the Donnie is King of Reversals:
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-elections/donald-trump-flip-flop-policy-campaign-a7020831.html



He`s also the one without a political career and is in no way responsible for the state of the Union. The other two are.

When your country is in turmoil, you don`t support those that put it that way, you give someone with a clean political slate the chance before you succumb to the career politician. That`s just my view though.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Now why would a Republican vote for Bernie Sanders?



There is no law against voting outside of your party. Why would there be ?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 17, 2016)

cry:


----------



## PoodleBud (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> When your country is in turmoil, you don`t support those that put it that way, you give someone with a clean political slate the chance before you succumb to the career politician. That`s just my view though.


The _last_ word I would use to describe anything about Donald Trump is "clean." OK, maybe not the last word, spiritual might be the last word, or is it honest? Or the very last word to describe Trump - sane. Or many other words that could describe someone who is qualified to be POTUS, Trump is none of them.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> The _last_ word I would use to describe anything about Donald Trump is "clean." OK, maybe not the last word, spiritual might be the last word, or is it honest? Or the very last word to describe Trump - sane. Or many other words that could describe someone who is qualified to be POTUS, Trump is none of them.



Well since he forced his way into the party, completely destroyed it, runs it now and is one of the nominees for president as I type,...he did something right.

If the guy you described brought down the mighty,...they weren`t so mighty to begin with. If the guy you describe can get it done, he gets the Comm. chair. If the perfect politician can`t,...he`s out.

If out with the qualified and in with the idiots works,.....so be it.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

Nobody likes a Charlie in-the-box,....if it`s not Jack,...then it`s frowned upon.


----------



## Rayne (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well heres a thought. *TRUMP!*


Tuh RUMP
The RUMP
The rear end of of cow.

He is still an illegal immigrant.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Tu RUMP
> The RUMP
> The rear end of of cow.


United





States




Of 




AMERICA


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> I VOTED FOR BERNIE today where trump was not on the balliott in ky,but trump will get my vote in the main rase..ky..TRUMP is the man


trump is the man yes the con man


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He`s also the one without a political career and is in no way responsible for the state of the Union. The other two are.
> 
> When your country is in turmoil, you don`t support those that put it that way, you give someone with a clean political slate the chance before you succumb to the career politician. That`s just my view though.



"the country is in turmoil" It's not. In your imagination perhaps, for the screaming nellie, white paranoid numb skulls it's in turmoil ever since a black man became prez. Trump is a moron and in no way qualified to be a statesman. Check the odds they havent improved. Trump is but a fantasy candidate for racists, common idiots, and the chronically ignorant. Take a inventory of trump supporters on RIU. Pretty much every one is a laughable lout. Ky, nitro, odd ass, Collectively they represent the dumbest, angriest and most ignorant on this site.

The women who support trump speak like pitiable, bellowing heifers.


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

PoodleBud said:


> Personally, I'd like to get into all the major issues that Trump has flip-flopped on...immigration, the minimum wage, abortion, health care, taxing the wealthy...I could go on.
> 
> I have to know, though; do you think ending each post with LOL TRUMP! makes you sound smart or desperate?



You know, Vote for who ever the hell you want to vote for. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well since he forced his way into the party, completely destroyed it, runs it now and is one of the nominees for president as I type,...he did something right.
> 
> If the guy you described brought down the mighty,...they weren`t so mighty to begin with. If the guy you describe can get it done, he gets the Comm. chair. If the perfect politician can`t,...he`s out.
> 
> If out with the qualified and in with the idiots works,.....so be it.


Your thinking is on a 4th grade level. It's remarkable that you boldly make these assertions that sound as if you're a juvenile. "he did something right" he didn't. Your logic is non existent. You are confusing your idiot racist fantasy with realistic possibilities.

"so be it" you're joking burro


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How does it feel to vote for a man who would fuck his own daughter


I really don't know of a man that would do that. So I will stick with a winner. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> Hillary and bill is fucking crazy like the buck on here.VOTE TRUMP HES THE MAN TO MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN AND HE WILL NOT SELL US OUT LIKE THAT BITCH HAS EVERY CHANCE SHE GETS..KY


your every post carries the stench of vomit


----------



## ChesusRice (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I really don't know of a man that would do that. So I will stick with a winner. TRUMP!


Would you prefer a Democrat Vote for Clinton in the general or write in Sanders even if he isn't on the ticket against Trump?


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> She`s pretty good at it.....
> https://www.gop.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-hillarys-flip-flops/


arent you the asshole who used RT as a citation or was it washington times in another post???

Shit ball1st, the JO sites you use for masturbation arent going to be legit sources of data


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I really don't know of a man that would do that. So I will stick with a winner. TRUMP!


You stick with trump because he's a piece o'shit. You wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "the country is in turmoil" It's not. In your imagination perhaps, for the screaming nellie, white paranoid numb skulls it's in turmoil ever since a black man became prez. Trump is a moron and in no way qualified to be a statesman. Check the odds they havent improved. Trump is but a fantasy candidate for racists, common idiots, and the chronically ignorant. Take a inventory of trump supporters on RIU. Pretty much every one is a laughable lout. Ky, nitro, odd ass, Collectively they represent the dumbest, angriest and most ignorant on this site.
> 
> The women who support trump speak like pitiable, bellowing heifers.



So, the Country`s fine ? Everyone`s happy ? I voted for that black President so I already know how false you are informed.
When all you have is names to call, you must be one of the Country`s finest.

Trump is alone as one half of the election and that`s quite more than you have achieved yelling names on RIU.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> arent you the asshole who used RT as a citation or was it washington times in another post???
> 
> Shit ball1st, the JO sites you use for masturbation arent going to be legit sources of data


The Washingtontimes is owned by the moonies


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> arent you the asshole who used RT as a citation or was it washington times in another post???
> 
> Shit ball1st, the JO sites you use for masturbation arent going to be legit sources of data



See ? A nobody with everything under control. I wannba be like you, How can that be done ?


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Your thinking is on a 4th grade level. It's remarkable that you boldly make these assertions that sound as if you're a juvenile. "he did something right" he didn't. Your logic is non existent. You are confusing your idiot racist fantasy with realistic possibilities.
> 
> "so be it" you're joking burro



Where`s your Candidacy headed ? Did you do as well as trump in the polls ? Remember when they said the trump mission was over ? That didn`t happen now, Did it?

If all you want is for me to bury your sorry ass as the fool you make yourself out to be, I can do that.


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> See ? A nobody with everything under control. I wannba be like you, How can that be done ?


It cant. You are an imbecile or somehow mentally handicapped. Keep ranting. It's amusing to observe the cringe inducing idiot things you believe are meaningful.


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Where`s your Candidacy headed ? Did you do as well as trump in the polls ? Remember when they said the trump mission was over ? That didn`t happen now, Did it?
> 
> If all you want is for me to bury your sorry ass as the fool you make yourself out to be, I can do that.


Jackass you can barely form a sentence. You are a delusional clown.

What are you gonna bury me with your Klan comic books?


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> let me demonstrate what a fucking idiot you are
> 
> So the country's fine? Ya it's not too bad it's been far worse.
> 
> ...



And here`s how stupid you are,....

...you see another Republican Candidate,....Who ?

You need to get some good weed before you try me out. Yours has no effect.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Jackass you can barely form a sentence. You are a delusional clown.
> 
> What are you gonna bury me with your Klan comic books?



Sperm, and lots of it.


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Would you prefer a Democrat Vote for Clinton in the general or write in Sanders even if he isn't on the ticket against Trump?


Chesus, I know you are in a tough spot. Just go with your gut. nitro


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> And here`s how stupid you are,....
> 
> ...you see another Republican Candidate,....Who ?
> 
> You need to get some good weed before you try me out. Yours has no effect.


"try you out" youre joking. Your posts are a jumble of idiot rants.


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Sperm, and lots of it.


no spitting slime ball

*2016 US Presidential Election - Next President of the United States*
Odds as of May 16 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -275
Donald Trump +250


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You stick with trump because he's a piece o'shit. You wouldn't have it any other way.


New polling has Trump up in Az. His support is growing by the hour. I like winning. TRUMP!


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> New polling has Trump up in Az. His support is growing by the hour. I like winning. TRUMP!


you like winning? how the fuck would you know? It's plain that you are a life time loser.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> no spitting slime ball
> 
> OK, sorry, What would you like me to bury you with ?


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> New polling has Trump up in Az. His support is growing by the hour. I like winning. TRUMP!


*2016 US Presidential Election - Next President of the United States*
Odds as of May 16 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -275
Donald Trump +250


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

I don`t know how that happened.


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

dont spit cum at me you fucking POS.

Use what you've got in spades, your stupidity.

Dude you're a creepy, fucking racist moron. You have zero reasoning ability and your bloated with idiocy. Get a grip. You are out of your depth here.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> dont spit cum at me you fucking POS.
> 
> Use what you've got in spades, your stupidity.


Then you`re going to have to do better than buck sock.


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Then you`re going to have to do better than buck sock.


STFU idiot.


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> you like winning? how the fuck would you know? It's plain that you are a life time loser.


If you really knew me , we would both be laughing. My wife made me box up all my trophies from my racing days and move them out to the shop. I agreed with her that it was time to move on to winning at other things. So for now it is *TRUMP!*


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> STFU idiot.



Well that didn`t take long for an idiot like me to force a testy meltdown........ellipses. Does that make you a tranny now ? (serious question)


----------



## nitro harley (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *2016 US Presidential Election - Next President of the United States*
> Odds as of May 16 at Bovada
> 
> 
> ...


You got some money on Hillary? I tried to put my bit-coin on Trump and my son said it was not legal in my state so I haven't done it yet.


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well that didn`t take long for an idiot like me to force a testy meltdown........ellipses. Does that make you a tranny now ? (serious question)
> "Then you`re going to have to do better than buck sock."


2 points 

1-I told you to "STFU idiot" as perfect response to this "Then you`re going to have to do better than buck sock." bro, what did you write there? YOU ARE A FUCKING IDIOT.

2-"tranny" really? What type of piece of shit would introduce "tranny" into a totally unrelated topic? Bro you are creepy, stupid, racist, bigoted and delusional. Dude you are a dumb fuck.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> 2 points
> 
> 1-I told you to "STFU idiot" as perfect response to this "Then you`re going to have to do better than buck sock." bro, what did you write there? YOU ARE A FUCKING IDIOT.
> 
> 2-"tranny" really? What type of piece of shit would introduce "tranny" into a totally unrelated topic? Bro you are creepy, stupid, racist, bigoted and delusional. Dude you are a dumb fuck.


1, you`re acting like a buck sock, you get accused of being a buck sock.

2. Melting testicles always leads to feminization, and you`re a dude,...Right ?


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

How could you miss that third point on top of my head ?


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> 1, you`re acting like a buck sock, you get accused of being a buck sock.
> 
> 2. Melting testicles always leads to feminization, and you`re a dude,...Right ?





OddBall1st said:


> How could you miss that third point on top of my head ?


The best evidence of your critterish assholery are your own words.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The best evidence of your critterish assholery are your own words.



Can you type without thinking or saying asshole ? I`m thinking you and tranny again.


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Can you type without thinking or saying asshole ? I`m thinking you and tranny again.


The best evidence of your critterish assholery are your own words.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 17, 2016)

I guess not.


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You got some money on Hillary? I tried to put my bit-coin on Trump and my son said it was not legal in my state so I haven't done it yet.


Ok you are fine with voting for a man that would look at his daughter and say she has a nice figure and would date her if she was not his child.
"_I don't think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I've said if Ivanka weren't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her._" –Donald Trump, when asked how he would react if Ivanka posed for Playboy

Do you also dislike our Vets who got captured ?
"_He’s not a war hero. He’s a war hero because he was captured. I like people that weren’t captured_." –Donald Trump on John McCain


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Ok you are fine with voting for a man that would look at his daughter and say she has a nice figure and would date her if she was not his child.
> "_I don't think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I've said if Ivanka weren't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her._" –Donald Trump, when asked how he would react if Ivanka posed for Playboy
> 
> Do you also dislike our Vets who got captured ?
> "_He’s not a war hero. He’s a war hero because he was captured. I like people that weren’t captured_." –Donald Trump on John McCain


How long is it going to take for you to realize that I don't give a fuck what you think about Trump. I see your bitch got slapped by bernie in my home state. What the fuck is up with that? Trump will crush the bitch. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How long is it going to take for you to realize that I don't give a fuck what you think about Trump. I see your bitch got slapped by bernie in my home state. What the fuck is up with that? Trump will crush the bitch. LOL TRUMP!


It is not what I think.It is what Trump says.
"_He’s not a war hero. He’s a war hero because he was captured. I like people that weren’t captured_." –Donald Trump on John McCain

Do you also dislike our Vets who got captured ?


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> New polling has Trump up in Az. His support is growing by the hour. I like *whining*. TRUMP!


fixed.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> 2 points
> 
> 1-I told you to "STFU idiot" as perfect response to this "Then you`re going to have to do better than buck sock." bro, what did you write there? YOU ARE A FUCKING IDIOT.
> 
> 2-"tranny" really? What type of piece of shit would introduce "tranny" into a totally unrelated topic? Bro you are creepy, stupid, racist, bigoted and delusional. Dude you are a dumb fuck.


You forgot to mention his tiny penis. Because his penis is tiny. That is why you should have mentioned it.

I personally won't mention he has a really undersized penis because he knows he has one and I've already called him out on it. So I won't mention it to him.

But I think you should mention the fact oddball has a very undersized penis. Some say it's tiny in stature.


----------



## avillax (May 18, 2016)

True


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How long is it going to take for you to realize that I don't give a fuck what you think about Trump. I see your bitch got slapped by bernie in my home state. What the fuck is up with that? Trump will crush the bitch. LOL TRUMP!


Not Oregon. Nope. Hillary drew more votes than Trump today and she only drew 43% of the Democratic vote. Democrats outnumber Repukes by a 2-to-1 margin. Oregon GOP can't muster enough voters to even make the election close in November.

Your ignorant little sub-human gemome that carries the defective Repuke gene are a weak and failing sub population. Most can't finish high school. Those that make it to college are unable to learn and so most of you work in menial dangerous jobs. Most also fail to find a mate but when you manage to find a dumbass woman that would take you, your offspring are inbred and express even more defects. They smoke meth and live off the government all the while complaining about it and stroke their guns, eventually killing themselves with it either intentionally or on purpose. Your gene pool is losing to the superior genome. This is the real reason why the GOP is dying out and will be a historical oddity before too long..Only sick apes would support something like Trump.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not Oregon. Nope. Hillary drew more votes than Trump today and she only drew 43% of the Democratic vote. Democrats outnumber Repukes by a 2-to-1 margin. Oregon GOP can't muster enough voters to even make the election close in November.
> 
> Your ignorant little sub-human gemome that carries the defective Repuke gene are a weak and failing sub population. Most can't finish high school. Those that make it to college are unable to learn and so most of you work in menial dangerous jobs. Most also fail to find a mate but when you manage to find a dumbass woman that would take you, your offspring are inbred and express even more defects. They smoke meth and live off the government all the while complaining about it and stroke their guns, eventually killing themselves with it either intentionally or on purpose. Your gene pool is losing to the superior genome. This is the real reason why the GOP is dying out and will be a historical oddity before too long..Only sick apes would support something like Trump.


Humiliation


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 18, 2016)

I thought Oregon was more libertarian than liberal. Don't they have some of the laxest gun laws in the country, some of the lowest taxes and most free thinking social policy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> fixed.


What does a Trump supporter have to whine about? We are winning. And once again, nice sig, not many losers would chose such a bad ass sig. Thanks for your support. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It is not what I think.It is what Trump says.
> "_He’s not a war hero. He’s a war hero because he was captured. I like people that weren’t captured_." –Donald Trump on John McCain
> 
> Do you also dislike our Vets who got captured ?


Who are you trying to impress? I guess you couldn't find anyone to pat you on the back for being a smart fucker. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not Oregon. Nope. Hillary drew more votes than Trump today and she only drew 43% of the Democratic vote. Democrats outnumber Repukes by a 2-to-1 margin. Oregon GOP can't muster enough voters to even make the election close in November.
> 
> Your ignorant little sub-human gemome that carries the defective Repuke gene are a weak and failing sub population. Most can't finish high school. Those that make it to college are unable to learn and so most of you work in menial dangerous jobs. Most also fail to find a mate but when you manage to find a dumbass woman that would take you, your offspring are inbred and express even more defects. They smoke meth and live off the government all the while complaining about it and stroke their guns, eventually killing themselves with it either intentionally or on purpose. Your gene pool is losing to the superior genome. This is the real reason why the GOP is dying out and will be a historical oddity before too long..Only sick apes would support something like Trump.


Oregon is not a closed primary in the general so savor the moment. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

*THE CRUSHING IS BEGINNING . TRUMP!*


*Amid Democratic infighting, polls are improving for Trump*

AddThis Sharing Buttons
 4689







By Niall Stanage - 05/18/16 06:00 AM EDT

Donald Trump appears to be making rapid progress in unifying Republican voters behind his presidential bid even as Democratic discord between backers of Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders reaches new highs.

An NBC News/SurveyMonkey poll released Tuesday morning showed Trump and Clinton performing at exactly the same level within their respective parties. Each commanded 87 percent support.



The poll also suggested that hopes among Democrats of an easy win over Trump are misplaced. Tuesday’s poll had Clinton with an edge of just 3 points in a hypothetical match-up: The former secretary of State led Trump 48 percent to 45 percent.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3684842


I guess that you don't understand. There is a large contingent of welfare right wingnuts in Oregon. The parents are losers because they couldn't adapt to the decline of big timber and their children are welfare meth addicts. I don't hate them, I just shake my head and wish them a speedy exit. I'd like to help them but they won't help themselves.

Aren't you republicans always saying that people should help themselves or die? These people vote against the very programs they use. 

Kind of like you.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Oregon is not a closed primary in the general so savor the moment. TRUMP!


Nothing to savor in Bernie winning Oregon. This idea that your mongoloid collection of elders, meth addicts and welfare woodsmen are anything other than a disappearing anthropological oddity is really funny. The large population of Democratic voters in Oregon, who are well educated, successful and just plain better looking than our retrograde cousins in the woods aren't going to vote for the Orange One.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What does a Trump supporter have to whine about? We are winning. And once again, nice sig, not many losers would chose such a bad ass sig. Thanks for your support. TRUMP!


Good for you nitro. I'm glad you've found something in your life that makes you happy. Clearly nothing else does. Cherish it. It won't last long.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I thought Oregon was more libertarian than liberal. Don't they have some of the laxest gun laws in the country, some of the lowest taxes and most free thinking social policy?


Gun laws? That's all you need to know to separate progressives from retrograde people? Let's face it. The old ideas about liberals and conservatives are dead. They died during the Bush years. 

The Democratic and progressive population in Oregon support rational gun ownership. Hunting is still a big deal here and that makes for a population that is more understanding of how to be responsible gun owners. Not that we haven't had our mass shootings but it hasn't changed the sentiment of the population who know the difference between a wacko and a deer hunter. We also have large swaths of rural counties where residents can't depend on police because they live too far away for a rapid response. Nobody wants to take their guns away. Portland is a different situation and that city is free to decide how it wants to deal with gun ownership within its metro area.

Perhaps Oregon's Democrats are more conservative than California's but we have a lot of good progressive programs in place. For one thing, our elder care programs are top notch. We've recently waived tuition in Jr College for recent high school grads and our policies towards the environment and city transportation systems are national leaders. Urban growth boundaries are well maintained, making the Willamette Valley one of the best places to live anywhere. Oh and recreational marijuana, a right wingnut anathema passed by a large margin last year. It's pretty nice to go to the corner dispensary whenever my stash gets low and I've got my four plants in the garden for a legal outdoor grow.

About half the state is thinly populated and the sentiment of people living there is definitely less progressive than elsewhere. On the other hand, Baker City, I think, was exemplary in how it dealt with right wing nut's occupation of federal land. Those fuckers are gone now and the town is sorting out the issues it confronted during the occupation.

So, again, stereotypes of liberal and conservative are stale and dead. Oregon has a vibrant socially progressive and intelligent approach towards the yin and yang of cooperation and individuality. The state is not one or the other but navigating its own path. Which, I think, is representative of other blue states. The red states of this country are stuck in the dark ages.

In a tip of the cap to Nitro, he's a crab fisherman. A hard and dangerous job but it pays well for those that figure it out. The crab fishing industry in Oregon is working cooperatively with fishery management and with each other to ensure healthy, sustainable harvests. Its hardly a libertarian "tragedy of the commons" situation like we see in other fisheries.


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing to savor in Bernie winning Oregon. This idea that your mongoloid collection of elders, meth addicts and welfare woodsmen are anything other than a disappearing anthropological oddity is really funny. The large population of Democratic voters in Oregon, who are well educated, successful and just plain better looking than our retrograde cousins in the woods aren't going to vote for the Orange One.


Your education is pretty much in the shitter. The woodsman that I know are pretty well off, the weak ones got weeded out years ago. But you are not smart enough to know that. I am beginning to wonder about education and the democratic party. For example , these kids that get interview on TV don't seem to know who the VP is so they go to college and learn to color pictures or other stupid shit. The democratic education seems to teach kids to be unemployable in my opinion. Good luck with the bitch. TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your education is pretty much in the shitter. The woodsman that I know are pretty well off, the weak ones got weeded out years ago. But you are not smart enough to know that. I am beginning to wonder about education and the democratic party. For example , these kids that get interview on TV don't seem to know who the VP is so they go to college and learn to color pictures or other stupid shit. The democratic education seems to teach kids to be unemployable in my opinion. Good luck with the bitch. TRUMP!


I think you mistake a private Christian college for a real university. But then again, you've probably never met somebody from a real college. We have some really sharp graduates coming out of college these days. The industry in the area needs to grow so that those kids don't have to move out of state to find good jobs. But its happening.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 18, 2016)

If any of you can remember before sept 11, bush was VERY popular and he was not facing 16 other competitors
 

there are people here that STILL don't see the writing on the wall. california hasn't even voted yet!​


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> Good for you nitro. I'm glad you've found something in your life that makes you happy. Clearly nothing else does. Cherish it. It won't last long.


Well, to be honest, I haven't been happier in over seven years. And I am happy about the boat kicking some ass. My new boat captain is taking names right now. And that is fucking great. I was at hookena beach yesterday taking in some rays and snorkeling around the turtles and fishes all happy feeling. Its like an american dream. Good luck with the bitch. TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I guess that you don't understand. There is a large contingent of welfare right wingnuts in Oregon. The parents are losers because they couldn't adapt to the decline of big timber and their children are welfare meth addicts. I don't hate them, I just shake my head and wish them a speedy exit. I'd like to help them but they won't help themselves.
> 
> Aren't you republicans always saying that people should help themselves or die? These people vote against the very programs they use.
> 
> Kind of like you.


That is your perception.

It does not apply as truth to everyone. 

Democrat does not always equal good and republican does not always equal bad. 

You have been programmed to think like that so they have no opposition to anything they say.


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think you mistake a private Christian college for a real university. But then again, you've probably never met somebody from a real college. We have some really sharp graduates coming out of college these days. The industry in the area needs to grow so that those kids don't have to move out of state to find good jobs. But its happening.


I have had some of the smart college grads come by the boat looking for work, but they can't do the work and most of them are way to weak to do the job. The college kids that try to be observers through NOAA get on the boat and most of them break like little twigs if the wind blows. Its funny to watch them on their hands and knees hugging a bucket. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, to be honest, I haven't been happier in over seven years. And I am happy about the boat kicking some ass. My new boat captain is taking names right now. And that is fucking great. I was at hookena beach yesterday taking in some rays and snorkeling around the turtles and fishes all happy feeling. Its like an american dream. Good luck with the bitch. TRUMP!


Sounds fun. Fish is plural, like moose. Unless of course you are explicitly referring to multiple species of fish regarding biological evolution, which you weren't. So it's, fish. Hope that helps.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> If any of you can remember before sept 11, bush was VERY popular and he was not facing 16 other competitors
> View attachment 3685031
> 
> there are people here that STILL don't see the writing on the wall. california hasn't even voted yet!​


And interestingly enough, Bush lost in the 2000 election. He became President because his brother rigged the system.

So there's that.


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> Sounds fun. Fish is plural, like moose. Unless of course you are explicitly referring to multiple species of fish regarding biological evolution, which you weren't. So it's, fish. Hope that helps.



I couldn't count all the different kinds of fish that were swimming around. Its like a biological evolution of life all around every reef. You would of dug it. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> And interestingly enough, Bush lost in the 2000 election. He became President because his brother rigged the system.
> 
> So there's that.


And you call me a whiner? what the fuck. TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 18, 2016)

is your boat the exxon valdez by chance nitro? lol.

what's the really tasty hawaiian fish, is it Ono? i remember eating a shitload when i was on oahu


----------



## rkymtnman (May 18, 2016)

oops. not ono. Opah. tasty!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> is your boat the exxon valdez by chance nitro? lol.
> 
> what's the really tasty hawaiian fish, is it Ono? i remember eating a shitload when i was on oahu


Ono is a great fish to eat. It means "good" in Hawaii. When you order a fish basket in Hawaii most of the time it will be Ono. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> oops. not ono. Opah. tasty!


Actually I haven't eaten one of those fish but I guess it is Ono aka good.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> And you call me a whiner? what the fuck. TRUMP!


I'm not whining. Just stating a fact. I didn't like Gore. As I don't like Hillary. Do you disagree that Jeb rigged the Florida electoral process so that his brother could win the election? Do you disagree that Gore received far more votes than Bush did? Do you not think the electoral college process is fucking retarded?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Actually I haven't eaten one of those fish but I guess it is Ono aka good.


i think the real name was moonfish. it's a really big, deep water fish if i remember correctly.

what island are you on?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 3685110


the picture is so small I can not see it. Is it 3 black men riding some big fish? lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 3685110


If one of them is you, you seriously might want to wash your boxers more often. lol


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm not whining. Just stating a fact. I didn't like Gore. As I don't like Hillary. Do you disagree that Jeb rigged the Florida electoral process so that his brother could win the election? Do you disagree that Gore received far more votes than Bush did? Do you not think the electoral college process is fucking retarded?


That was the last straw for me as a democrat when Gore and loserman were crying about losing and tried to take away some of the over seas military votes. Thats when I switched over to the other side and I don't think I voted for Bush that time around. It was the democrats willingness to shit on the military people that finished my membership to their party.

I think closed primaries are retarded more so than the electoral college. imo TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i think the real name was moonfish. it's a really big, deep water fish if i remember correctly.
> 
> what island are you on?


I am on the Big Island, south end. Those are big fish for sure. nitro


----------



## rkymtnman (May 18, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the picture is so small I can not see it. Is it 3 black men riding some big fish? lol


i got it off webmd from swollen scrotum pictures.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am on the Big Island, south end. Those are big fish for sure. nitro


Nitro, your soooo lucky! You live in such a beautiful place!! Do you see any changes with the environment on the Big Island due to global warming?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i got it off webmd from swollen scrotum pictures.


hahaha, very funny. I dont believe you. Nitro said they were big fish. Nice try though, you made me look!


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That was the last straw for me as a democrat when Gore and loserman were crying about losing and tried to take away some of the over seas military votes. Thats when I switched over to the other side and I don't think I voted for Bush that time around. It was the democrats willingness to shit on the military people that finished my membership to their party.
> 
> I think closed primaries are retarded more so than the electoral college. imo TRUMP!


I think primary and general elections work.

But I think getting the money out of politics all together and a popular vote are the only reasonable solutions to our current election process "problem".

I've never been a Democrat nor a Republican. I've always been a centrist. As I've always been an atheist, I don't bother with the "religiousity" of political parties.


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nitro, your soooo lucky! You live in such a beautiful place!! Do you see any changes with the environment on the Big Island due to global warming?


Well, I have to be honest and say yes I do. The coral in shallow water has been damaged by the above normal warm water. You can see it while snorkeling, but as you swim out to deeper water it looks a lot better. And the Oregon coast is suffering from the same El-nino that has developed. I have seen the El-nino effect before back in the eighties and again in the nineties and their effect on the fisheries. The good news is even though this could be the worst El-nino compared to the other two the shrimp and crab are more abundant than the other two i have experienced. 

I am not a global warming promotor but you would have to be an idiot not to notice the changes and patterns that go up and down and effect the sea and land. The stupid shit is to think america can change what the rest of the world does and punish the industries here at home and everybody else does what ever the fuck they want. imo nitro


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> I think primary and general elections work.
> 
> But I think getting the money out of politics all together and a popular vote are the only reasonable solutions to our current election process "problem".
> 
> I've never been a Democrat nor a Republican. I've always been a centrist. As I've always been an atheist, I don't bother with the "religiousity" of political parties.


I am for Open primaries in all fifty states so everybody gets to vote every election, so nobody is left out. And I agree about taking the money out of politics. Its getting out of control when you need to rise billions instead of millions. I don't go to church either. TRUMP!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, I have to be honest and say yes I do. The coral in shallow water has been damaged by the above normal warm water. You can see it while snorkeling, but as you swim out to deeper water it looks a lot better. And the Oregon coast is suffering from the same El-nino that has developed. I have seen the El-nino effect before back in the eighties and again in the nineties and their effect on the fisheries. The good news is even though this could be the worst El-nino compared to the other two the shrimp and crab are more abundant than the other two i have experienced.
> 
> I am not a global warming promotor but you would have to be an idiot not to notice the changes and patterns that go up and down and effect the sea and land. The stupid shit is to think america can change what the rest of the world does and punish the industries here at home and everybody else does what ever the fuck they want. imo nitro


OMG, you didn't say TRUMP! 
I see your point, its a good one!


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am for Open primaries in all fifty states so everybody gets to vote every election, so nobody is left out. And I agree about taking the money out of politics. Its getting out of control when you need to rise billions instead of millions. I don't go to church either. TRUMP!


It's not simply the fact I don't go to church, but rather that I denounce anyone who uses religion or faith as a foundation for guiding principles and laws. Trump wants to ban all muslims because the religiousity of politics dictates that is the right thing to say. I think that is retarded. Hillary wants to ban guns because the religiousity of politics dictates that guns are bad. That too, is equally as retarded.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 18, 2016)

I want to ban people who say religiousity.

Except for Bill Maher.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> It's not simply the fact I don't go to church, but rather that I denounce anyone who uses religion or faith as a foundation for guiding principles and laws. Trump wants to ban all muslims because the religiousity of politics dictates that is the right thing to say. I think that is retarded. Hillary wants to ban guns because the religiousity of politics dictates that guns are bad. That too, is equally as retarded.


That is not what he was talking about. He wanted to ban all the syrian refugees from coming here and put a halt on immigration from that part of the world until the cia said it was safe to open it back up.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 18, 2016)

Trump supporters = Suckers


B4L


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Trump supporters = Suckers
> 
> 
> B4L


Hillary supporters = stockholm syndrome


----------



## Indagrow (May 18, 2016)

Religioustity


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> It's not simply the fact I don't go to church, but rather that I denounce anyone who uses religion or faith as a foundation for guiding principles and laws. Trump wants to ban all muslims because the religiousity of politics dictates that is the right thing to say. I think that is retarded. Hillary wants to ban guns because the religiousity of politics dictates that guns are bad. That too, is equally as retarded.


Well thats where you and I have a disagreement when you think Trump wanted to ban all muslims. The context was immigrant Muslims that were talked about at the democratic debate being shipped here by the tens of thousands from problem countries. He wasn't talking about people like Cassius Clay and Lou Alcinder types coming and going as they please. Or the mayor of London. That is all spin shit and most americans know that. imo TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OMG, you didn't say TRUMP!
> I see your point, its a good one!



Right on. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I want to ban people who say religiousity.
> 
> Except for Bill Maher.


Hey Rolli, how the hell are you?


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is not what he was talking about. He wanted to ban all the syrian refugees from coming here and put a halt on immigration from that part of the world until the cia said it was safe to open it back up.


Yes, he did allude to what you just said AFTER his declaration of banning all muslims. He back peddled. He does that a lot. And most people seem not to care.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I want to ban people who say religiousity.
> 
> Except for Bill Maher.


Religiousity.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have had some of the smart college grads come by the boat looking for work, but they can't do the work and most of them are way to weak to do the job. The college kids that try to be observers through NOAA get on the boat and most of them break like little twigs if the wind blows. Its funny to watch them on their hands and knees hugging a bucket. LOL TRUMP!


Oh, you are right. College doesn't prepare people to work on a crab boat, quite the opposite. Progressives work for better pay and don't need to take the risks that uneducated republicans have to take. We are also better looking, drive better cars, live longer, our women are hot and they also have good paying jobs.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well thats where you and I have a disagreement when you think Trump wanted to ban all muslims. The context was immigrant Muslims that were talked about at the democratic debate being shipped here by the tens of thousands from problem countries. He wasn't talking about people like Cassius Clay and Lou Alcinder types coming and going as they please. Or the mayor of London. That is all spin shit and most americans know that. *imo* TRUMP!


The key phrase here, "in my opinion". He has stated quite poignantly that he wishes a ban on all muslims. But as quickly as he said it, he was nearly as quick to back peddle and redefine his language.

But I'm glad to see that you (Republicans) allow candidates to back peddle and say what they feel. I mean how hypocritical would it be for you to allow some to do that but call others a "bitch" and a "traitor" when they do it, or when you think they do it. I mean, gosh, that would be super hypocritical, right?


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, you are right. College doesn't prepare people to work on a crab boat, quite the opposite. Progressives work for better pay and don't need to take the risks that uneducated republicans have to take. We are also better looking, drive better cars, live longer, our women are hot and they also have good paying jobs.


There are a SHIT TON of hot Republican women. Bible belt blondes are hot as fuck, and are freaks in bed.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

Oh, and religiousity.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> There are a SHIT TON of hot Republican women. Bible belt blondes are hot as fuck, and are freaks in bed.


At some point you need to talk. Or at least I do. In my experience, intelligent women who are financially independent make the best partners and most willing to try different things. But you may attract a different type.

A woman who is dependent on a man might think that giving head is about giving in to the man's desires. An woman with a good job gives head because she likes to. It all depends on what you want, I guess.


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Who are you trying to impress? I guess you couldn't find anyone to pat you on the back for being a smart fucker. TRUMP!


Do you also dislike our Vets who got captured ?


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is not what he was talking about. He wanted to ban all the syrian refugees from coming here and put a halt on immigration from that part of the world until the cia said it was safe to open it back up.


Do you also dislike our Vets who got captured ? Trump does not like Vets who get captured.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> At some point you need to talk. Or at least I do. In my experience, intelligent women who are financially independent make the best partners and most willing to try different things. But you may attract a different type.
> 
> A woman who is dependent on a man might think that giving head is about giving in to the man's desires. An woman with a good job gives head because she likes to. It all depends on what you want, I guess.


Definitely not going to dispute your point(s). I've had relationships with right wing religious, right wing atheist, left wing religious and left wing atheist. I identify most with left wing atheists, they tend to be more level-headed.


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, you are right. College doesn't prepare people to work on a crab boat, quite the opposite. Progressives work for better pay and don't need to take the risks that uneducated republicans have to take. We are also better looking, drive better cars, live longer, our women are hot and they also have good paying jobs.


Then why do your buddies protest for 15 bucks an hour? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> The key phrase here, "in my opinion". He has stated quite poignantly that he wishes a ban on all muslims. But as quickly as he said it, he was nearly as quick to back peddle and redefine his language.
> 
> But I'm glad to see that you (Republicans) allow candidates to back peddle and say what they feel. I mean how hypocritical would it be for you to allow some to do that but call others a "bitch" and a "traitor" when they do it, or when you think they do it. I mean, gosh, that would be super hypocritical, right?


Well the guy acts and does things that make him appear to be a traitor and the bitch was back peddling like a monkey on a tread mill when she was in West Virginia. Where the fuck have you been? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you also dislike our Vets who got captured ?


I hire vets whether they were captured or not. TRUMP!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2016)

hey Nitro what do you think about what George Carlin says here? The man was BRILLIANT!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

*TRUMP SUPPORT GROWS BY THE HOUR!*


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Then why do your buddies protest for 15 bucks an hour? TRUMP!


We want your kind to make a decent wage so that they can get off welfare.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP SUPPORT GROWS BY THE HOUR!*


Too funny this. Its so rare for a Democrat to switch over to Trump that they make a whole video presentation when one does it.


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We want your kind to make a decent wage so that they can get off welfare.


How the fuck would that work? I think you are confused on who's on welfare. Remember I am from Oregon and Hawaii. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny this. Its so rare for a Democrat to switch over to Trump that they make a whole video presentation when one does it.


That was a special one. And like he said there are many more that are keeping there voice down for now. But will pull the trigger when it counts . TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well the guy acts and does things that make him appear to be a traitor and the bitch was back peddling like a monkey on a tread mill when she was in West Virginia. Where the fuck have you been? TRUMP!


Unsurprisingly you missed the point. But that's cool. Enjoy your day.


----------



## SpiderDude (May 18, 2016)

With his win tonight in the State of Oregon along with previous victories throughout the country, Donald J. Trump broke George W. Bush’s record with the most votes won by any Republican Primary Candidate in party history.

George W. Bush won 10.8 million votes in the 2000 Republican primary. Donald Trump has won *11.1 million votes so far this year*.


----------



## SpiderDude (May 18, 2016)




----------



## SpiderDude (May 18, 2016)

*Foreign Donors
*
While Hillary Clinton served as Secretary of State, the governments of Kuwait, Qatar, Oman, Australia, Norway, Algeria, and the Dominican Republic all lavished millions of dollars on the *Clinton Foundation*. While acting coy when questioned about most of these, the Clinton Foundation has admitted it should have sought approval from the State Department before accepting $500,000 from the government of Algeria. Whoops.

For the entirety of the Clinton Foundation’s existence, foreign donors made up *one-third* of all donors giving more than $1 million and made up more than *half of donors* who gave $5 million or more (Washington Post, February 18, 2015).


In fact, Bill Clinton even saw the foreign donations from shady countries as a positive. “I think it is a good thing—for example, the U.A.E. gave us money,” the former president said of the United Arab Emirates. “Do we agree with everything they do? No. But they are helping us fight ISIS, and they built a great university with NYU, open to people around the world. And they have helped us support the work that this foundation does. … Do I agree with all the foreign policy of Saudi Arabia? No.” (New York Times, March 20, 2015).

In late March, Republican National Committee Chairman Reince Priebus sent a letter to Jarrett, now a White House Senior Adviser. Among the questions in the letter were (1) “At what point did the Administration become aware that the MOU and the process of vetting Clinton Foundation donors were flawed?” (2) “What did the White House do, if anything, to mitigate issues with the Clinton Foundation’s donors?” (3) “Was the White House aware that the MOU was insufficient while Clinton was serving as Secretary of State? If so, were any addendums added to supplement the MOU?” (4) “Was there any independent audit or verification that the Clinton Foundation was abiding by the MOU’s Donor Disclosure provisions?” (5) “Were foreign governments that contributed to the Clinton Foundation given special treatment or consideration by the White House?” (6) “If the White House had been aware of the violations, would the Clinton Foundation or Secretary Clinton have been reprimanded in some fashion for their actions?”


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> *Foreign Donors
> *
> While Hillary Clinton served as Secretary of State, the governments of Kuwait, Qatar, Oman, Australia, Norway, Algeria, and the Dominican Republic all lavished millions of dollars on the *Clinton Foundation*. While acting coy when questioned about most of these, the Clinton Foundation has admitted it should have sought approval from the State Department before accepting $500,000 from the government of Algeria. Whoops.
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah more made up shit on Hilary Clinton. The FBI is investigating the e-mail fraud, and when they are done it will just be another scandal hype with nothing to show. Maybe she will get charged with a misdemeanor that is about as bad as jaywalking. Damn you guys don't have much to do, so you follow the hype without really understanding why you do so.

What has Trump ever done for this country? All you have from him is hot air and a lot of back tracking when he says stupid things because he's just as racist and ignorant at the people supporting him. He's just a pile of orange haired shit.


----------



## SpiderDude (May 18, 2016)

Fukushima is far from stabilized according to energy advisor veteran with 39 years of nuclear power engineering experience, Arnie Gundersen who told Solar IMG Saturday that Americans, not just in the northwest, are unaware of being rained on with Fukushima nuclear hot particles and eating Fukushima contaminated food because the US government has deliberately minimized the catastrophe, partially due to a pact Secretary of State Hillary Clinton signed with Japan. Gundersen, with a team of other scientists, intends to prove government statements about Fukushima are false.

“The United States came up with a decision to downplay Fukushima,” said Gundersen who is awakening the public with information such as hot particles in rain will continue falling in the U.S., not just in the Pacific Northwest, for another year, and mentioning high-level fallout in Oklahoma a few days ago.

*Gundersen told SolarIMG that high-level people he knows in the State Department said Hillary Clinton signed a pact with her counterpart in Japan agreeing for the United States to continue buying food from Japan, despite that food not being properly tested for radioactive materials.*

“So we are not sampling the food coming into the United States,” he said, repeating, “The US government has come up with a decision at the highest levels of the State Department, as well as other departments who made a decision to downplay Fukushima.”

In April, the month after the powerful tsunami and earthquake crippled Japan including its nuclear power plant, “Hillary Clinton signed a pact with Japan that she agreed there is no problem with Japanese food supply and we will continue to buy them so we are not sampling food coming in from Japan” according to Gundersen.

http://www.examiner.com/article/radiating-americans-fukushima-rain-clinton-s-secret-food-pact


----------



## SpiderDude (May 18, 2016)

Hillary Clinton's Emails About Fukushima -- And Then A Black Out As She Goes to Japan to Support US *Nuke Cartel* - 

http://nukeprofessional.blogspot.com/2016/02/hilary-clintons-emails-about-fukushima.html#sthash.zIQk6a1p.dpuf


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How the fuck would that work? I think you are confused on who's on welfare. Remember I am from Oregon and Hawaii. LOL TRUMP!


I know exactly that the people on welfare are the ones living in shacks in the woods, doing meth and complaining about the gubbermint..


----------



## Rayne (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What does a Trump supporter have to whine about? We are winning. And once again, nice sig, not many losers would chose such a bad ass sig. Thanks for your support. TRUMP!


You republicans complain about "Illegal immigrants" often. Yet, you forget you are all illegal immigrants to the indigenous Native Americans. Go back to Europe and take your European banking system with you. You also complain about gun laws, "Over" taxation, jobs, etc.


----------



## Rayne (May 18, 2016)

Found at the top of every page in this thread:
*
Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.

Everyone posting in this thread aught to adult and civil enough to refrain from using vulgar slang.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> At some point you need to talk. Or at least I do. In my experience, intelligent women who are financially independent make the best partners and most willing to try different things. But you may attract a different type.
> 
> A woman who is dependent on a man might think that giving head is about giving in to the man's desires. An woman with a good job gives head because she likes to. It all depends on what you want, I guess.


What a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What a bunch of nonsense.


Do you also dislike our Vets who got captured ? Trump does not like Vets who get captured.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you also dislike our Vets who got captured ? Trump does not like Vets who get captured.


Trump pushes hard for veterans. Every speech he gives he brings up veterans issues.

Do you know how hard it is to get disabilty as a vet?

As for the dick sucking, perhaps the republican women can smell your bullshit and that turns them off?

Oh wait... republicans baaaaad


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump pushes hard for veterans. Every speech he gives he brings up veterans issues.
> 
> Do you know how hard it is to get disabilty as a vet?
> 
> ...


Wow you are all over the place.
Trump stated that he does not like Vets who get captured. His words not mine. Why would he say that.
Do you dislike Vets who get captured?

FYI: I am a veteran


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump pushes hard for veterans. Every speech he gives he brings up veterans issues.
> 
> Do you know how hard it is to get disabilty as a vet?
> 
> ...


Can you tell me how much has Trump given to vets?

Charity and Trump is like oil and vinegar that don't mix well. Trump is stingy his highest donation is $225,000 since 1990. 

Hell even Leona Helmsley the queen of mean was more philanthropic than the the frumpster ever could be and the bitch left her fortune to her dog.

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I thought Oregon was more libertarian than liberal.


libertarian is not an american party. it is a bunch of racist white males who sit around crying.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The democratic education seems to teach kids to be unemployable in my opinion.


why are college grads always employed at higher rates than non-college grades?

and why do they make more?

heck, they don't even have to defraud social security to feed their fat, fat wives.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is not what he was talking about. He wanted to ban all the syrian refugees from coming here and put a halt on immigration from that part of the world until the cia said it was safe to open it back up.


CIA already says it is safe you deluded racist moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How the fuck would that work? I think you are confused on who's on welfare.


isn't it your fat wife on welfare? didn;t you have to give her a fake job so she could collect unearned benefits?


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What a bunch of nonsense.


yep, an ignorant republican would say that. You are still in the mommy should stay at home ethos of a hundred years ago. For myself, I want a partner who is equal to me. Stay at home moms who collect welfare aren't really very interesting. No wonder your kind can't compete in today's world and are dying out. 

Its understandable that you would vote for an archaic leader.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> With his win tonight in the State of Oregon along with previous victories throughout the country, Donald J. Trump broke George W. Bush’s record with the most votes won by any Republican Primary Candidate in party history.
> 
> George W. Bush won 10.8 million votes in the 2000 Republican primary. Donald Trump has won *11.1 million votes so far this year*.
> 
> View attachment 3685224


I agree that it's astonishing how many ignorant racist losers we have in this country that don't have a clue. It's OK though, every year there are fewer of them.


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> yep, an ignorant republican would say that. You are still in the mommy should stay at home ethos of a hundred years ago. For myself, I want a partner who is equal to me. Stay at home moms who collect welfare aren't really very interesting. No wonder your kind can't compete in today's world and are dying out.
> 
> Its understandable that you would vote for an archaic leader.


Careful, she might call you a poopy pants. Or a libtard.

Because that's the strongest rebuttal she will be able to come up with.


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are college grads always employed at higher rates than non-college grades?
> 
> and why do they make more?
> 
> heck, they don't even have to defraud social security to feed their fat, fat wives.


You must of got home from work and found a pile or two to clean up. That must suck. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> isn't it your fat wife on welfare? didn;t you have to give her a fake job so she could collect unearned benefits?


What fake job? the last time I looked the company was still in business. And I like gravy. Maybe some day poopy pants will like gravy. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You must of got home from work and found a pile or two to clean up. That must suck. TRUMP!


my wife made pierogies, asparagus and parmesan chicken tonight. and i know you will find this hard to believe based on your own wife's habits, but she did not eat it all herself.

in other words your fat, fat wife is obese.


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my wife made pierogies, asparagus and parmesan chicken tonight. and i know you will find this hard to believe based on your own wife's habits, but she did not eat it all herself.
> 
> in other words your fat, fat wife is obese.


My wife made me some baked fresh seasoned carrots, and some fresh boiled green beans with fresh garlic, and I grilled some fresh caught Ahi steaks. 

You know its your fault your wife shits on the floor. Fuck that must really be a bitch. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> My wife made me some baked fresh seasoned carrots, and some fresh boiled green beans with fresh garlic, and I grilled some fresh caught Ahi steaks.
> 
> You know its your fault your wife shits on the floor. Fuck that must really be a bitch. TRUMP!


i assume you have to catch and forage for your own food because she ate everything else in the house.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2016)

I may be doing some trolling on election day.


----------



## nitro harley (May 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i assume you have to catch and forage for your own food because she ate everything else in the house.
> 
> View attachment 3685464


Fuck, bucky , did you see the bitch's numbers going down? Its only been a week or so and Trump has already fucking started crushing the bitch. Its dam near batter up time. We have a garden going and it was farmers market day today where my wife grabbed a Maui grown melon . I just got done eating the melon that was chilled for a few hours, fuck it was good. 

I really do hope you can get her trained soon. good luck. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

see4 said:


> Careful, she might call you a poopy pants. Or a libtard.
> 
> Because that's the strongest rebuttal she will be able to come up with.


All you have to do is look at the reasons given for this strange love that white ex-middle class crackers have for Trump.

Loss of status in society
Fear of losing economic well being
Blue collar jobs disappearing or gone
Angst over changes in demographics that are leading to a more diverse culture and loss of entitled higher status simply due to being white.
Anger over pressure to be politically correct on the job

These losers are failing to adapt. Just listen to what @nitro harley says. He's contemptuous of educated people. Now, go back and look at that list and ask how many of those line items are due to a poor education.

This antagonism towards education is exactly why his sub group in this country are losing. I bet you didn't hear that kind of talk in your family, nor in mine. And surprise, we got a good education, good jobs and thrived. Ignorance is not a virtue.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> All you have to do is look at the reasons given for this strange love that white ex-middle class crackers have for Trump.
> 
> Loss of status in society
> Fear of losing economic well being
> ...


I agree with everything, except...

"Anger over pressure to be politically correct on the job" - Being a jerk is one thing, nobody should be a jerk at work, but being PC has gone a little far lately.

For example, I'm not completely on the side of affirmative action in the workplace if it is forced. Intel is going through some serious restructuring issues because of the tremendous pressure the government is putting on them to be "more diversified". To the point that Intel has sent out a corporate memo to HR stating quite succinctly they need to hire minorities over everyone else first.

Jobs should be given to the most qualified individual. And compensation should be commensurate experience, not race or gender. The oversight should not be in form of forcing companies to diversify but rather penalize when they are way under diversified, or offer assistance in new hiring processes.

But that brings us back to this indignation the Republican party has with educating "the poor". They simply don't want to do it. The upper class Republicans like keeping the poor people, poor. And the poor Republicans are too stupid to realize who they are supporting. They coexist in a tumultuous symbiotic relationship extenuated through cognitive dissonance.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 19, 2016)

You spend a lot of time telling other people what they think and what their motivations are and you are almost always wrong.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> CIA already says it is safe you deluded racist moron.


Since when? When he made the comment they said they had no way of vetting the syrian refuges.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> yep, an ignorant republican would say that. You are still in the mommy should stay at home ethos of a hundred years ago. For myself, I want a partner who is equal to me. Stay at home moms who collect welfare aren't really very interesting. No wonder your kind can't compete in today's world and are dying out.
> 
> Its understandable that you would vote for an archaic leader.


I worked from 15 to 27.

Why should I pay someone 10k a year to watch my child? I work part time as a medical caregiver, take care of house, yard, and finances.

Plus I care for my daughter 9 to 5. I am not going to miss out on my daughters most important years. 

Being a good mother is the most important job in the world and can make all the difference in a child's temperment. Sending your kid to childcare for 8 hours a day is giving that job to a stranger.

No thanks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

Lol im ignorant. You're the one claiming republicans dont give good blow jobs because they only give em under obligation.


----------



## radrolley (May 19, 2016)

I don't think having more secure borders is a bad idea. It's not going to stop the problem but it will slow it down. I don't like how the media twists everything and makes Trump seem like a racist. It's not hard to come here legally if you're not a thug. I have both friends and relatives that did it without much trouble. Some even came from poverty.

I hate to say it but Hillary is going to be president for 8 years. The Clintons are beyond corrupt even far more than the Bush family. After 8 years of Hillary we will have 8 years of Chelsea. What a fucking joke. Nice fucking job dumbass republicans handing over both previous elections to the democrat fucks by picking weak ass candidates. Looks like the republicans still haven't learned and the democrats will keep on sucking.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I worked from 15 to 27.
> 
> Why should I pay someone 10k a year to watch my child? I work part time as a medical caregiver, take care of house, yard, and finances.
> 
> ...


If your husband look at your daughter when she turned about 18 and said " she has a nice figure and if she was not my daughter I would date her."
What would you do or say.


----------



## spandy (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I worked from 15 to 27.
> 
> Why should I pay someone 10k a year to watch my child? I work part time as a medical caregiver, take care of house, yard, and finances.
> 
> ...


Children need a parent to raise them, not day care. My wife stays home and does just this. She is a licensed realtor and manages our rental properties, but the kids are top priority always. 

Buddy of mine is paying 3500 a month for daycare for 2 kids, both under 3, just so his wife can work her 75k a year job. I can't believe they trade that time in with their kids for what amounts to about a 100 bucks a day after taxes. Fuck that, why even bother having kids if you are going to let someone else raise them?


----------



## spandy (May 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If your husband look at your daughter when she turned about 18 and said " she has a nice figure and if she was not my daughter I would date her."
> What would you do or say.



What? Poor word choice or pedo?

All fathers should feel their daughters are beautiful, but not like that holy shit.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

spandy said:


> What? Poor word choice or pedo?
> 
> All fathers should feel their daughters are beautiful, but not like that holy shit.


Well guy that is what Donald Trump said about his daughter Ivanka.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

spandy said:


> Children need a parent to raise them, not day care. My wife stays home and does just this. She is a licensed realtor and manages our rental properties, but the kids are top priority always.
> 
> Buddy of mine is paying 3500 a month for daycare for 2 kids, both under 3, just so his wife can work her 75k a year job. I can't believe they trade that time in with their kids for what amounts to about a 100 bucks a day after taxes. Fuck that, why even bother having kids if you are going to let someone else raise them?


do YOU spend time with your kids.


----------



## spandy (May 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> do YOU spend time with your kids.


Why would you think I dont? I sacrifice some time with them to provide an income to afford lifes needs as any father should do. Dont you bust ass at your business and sacrifice some time with them so they have their needs met? Thats my role and its painful to be away from them, but its either that or sitting on my ass at home while the neighbors provide for us all and having kids who grow up to be entitled worthless adults. Wife brings the little ones in to town often, and I sit in my office answering toy phones and playing kid games regularly. Weekends are spent as a family, not boozing/drugging and watching tv. In fact, we dont even have a tv at home.



londonfog said:


> Well guy that is what Donald Trump said about his daughter Ivanka.


Trump often has poor word choice, but I dont believe he is hot for his daughter. He'd lose my vote if I honestly thought he was, fuck those types.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

spandy said:


> Why would you think I dont? I sacrifice some time with them to provide an income to afford lifes needs as any father should do. Dont you bust ass at your business and sacrifice some time with them so they have their needs met? Thats my role and its painful to be away from them, but its either that or sitting on my ass at home while the neighbors provide for us all and having kids who grow up to be entitled worthless adults. Wife brings the little ones in to town often, and I sit in my office answering toy phones and playing kid games regularly. Weekends are spent as a family, not boozing/drugging and watching tv. In fact, we dont even have a tv at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump often has poor word choice, but I dont believe he is hot for his daughter. He'd lose my vote if I honestly thought he was, fuck those types.


Seems like you are willing to make excuses for Trump looking at his daughter and thinking about dating her. Must be a tribal thing.

I asked you about if you spend time with you family because of Trumps views of raising kids.

“I like kids. I mean, I won’t do anything to take care of them. I’ll supply funds, and she’ll take care of the kids." –Donald Trump

Do you agree with his family values.


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

So this guy Trump brought on to be an adviser for his campaign is supposed to some heavy hitter..And this dumbass picked Sarah Palin for McCain.. Smh


----------



## spandy (May 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Seems like you are willing to make excuses for Trump looking at his daughter and thinking about dating her. Must be a tribal thing.
> 
> I asked you about if you spend time with you family because of Trumps views of raising kids.
> 
> ...



That single line quote is hardly a reflection of his family values. Maybe he just didn't want to change poopy diapers. I didn't either.

Gifts,quality time, words of affirmation, acts of service, and physical touch. If you are a super hero in one of these areas, you are doing better than many fathers out there.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

@spandy You sure love making excuse for Trumps downfall. ALL men should do all it takes to raise their children and that does include spending time with your kids and doing things for them, even if you have to change a diaper or give a supervised bath.
His comments are a direct view of what he thinks.

Do you also dislike our Vets who get captured ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If your husband look at your daughter when she turned about 18 and said " she has a nice figure and if she was not my daughter I would date her."
> What would you do or say.


My daughter is beautiful and any man who is great as me would be lucky to have her.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i assume you have to catch and forage for your own food because she ate everything else in the house.
> 
> View attachment 3685464


Check this one out poopy pants.

*Related Image*


----------



## coloradolivin (May 19, 2016)

yeah sorry hillary but even NBC can't spin you into a win.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

see4 said:


> I agree with everything, except...
> 
> "Anger over pressure to be politically correct on the job" - Being a jerk is one thing, nobody should be a jerk at work, but being PC has gone a little far lately.
> 
> ...


Politically correctness is just about avoiding gratuitous insult to the people around us. Affirmative action is not the same thing. 

If you've done any hiring, you know that "the best person for the job" is really hard to identify. I've been involved with searches for candidates where we took our time and hired somebody that we thought was great but he turned out to be a chump. In the kind of jobs that I helped fill, we looked at affirmative action as making an effort to find qualified candidates and there were fewer women and minorities that had those qualifications. So we had to put more effort into finding them. But we'd never put an unqualified person into those roles. If Intel is doing this then I'd say there is a different problem in play.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3685690
> 
> yeah sorry hillary but even NBC can't spin you into a win.


I thought it was going to take a little longer two weeks. I couldn't imagine the bitch taking six months of Trump. It looks like she is already crushed. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol im ignorant. You're the one claiming republicans dont give good blow jobs because they only give em under obligation.


Nope, To clarify, I am saying that in an unequal relationship, where the man is the breadwinner and the woman would be impoverished if he left her, the dynamic is complicated when personal services are being rendered. When the two are on an equal footing, these complications go away.

Ignorance is not the same as stupidity. I'm saying that Republican right wing nuts are ignorant but not due to lack of facility to learn. Learning does require an open mind and hard work. I see no lack of hard work from your kind, so the problem is a closed mind. What I see Trump and his minions doing is justifying their ignorance with anger and a deliberate rejection of knowledge. You accuse me of hate but you've got it wrong, I'm disgusted. And your kind are failing to thrive due to a very correctable ignorance. Don't hate on me for pointing that out.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I worked from 15 to 27.
> 
> Why should I pay someone 10k a year to watch my child? I work part time as a medical caregiver, take care of house, yard, and finances.
> 
> ...


That's fine. We are dealing with the "mommy stays at home" ethos. Its your choice. I said I find that uninteresting and would rather be with somebody who gets more out of life. That's my choice

Your strategy is losing out to people who get out into the world and do more than stay at home. That 11 million people who an earlier poster pointed out are right wing nuts are hurting financially and socially. Looking back to an earlier time that never existed and trying to push us back into it is what Trumpeters want. But it won't work. Society is marginalizing uneducated people and they are clearly failing to thrive.

I still find it completely understandable that you would support an archaic leader.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

spandy said:


> Children need a parent to raise them, not day care. My wife stays home and does just this. She is a licensed realtor and manages our rental properties, but the kids are top priority always.
> 
> Buddy of mine is paying 3500 a month for daycare for 2 kids, both under 3, just so his wife can work her 75k a year job. I can't believe they trade that time in with their kids for what amounts to about a 100 bucks a day after taxes. Fuck that, why even bother having kids if you are going to let someone else raise them?


Exactly, your wife is managing the home and a business, now that's somebody of note. You've got a better woman that you, Spandy.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol im ignorant. You're the one claiming republicans dont give good blow jobs because they only give em under obligation.


You know pie, I see the nation being fed up with liberals that have been running their mouth like what you are responding to. Even democrats with just a little bit of honor are fed up with the same shit. Hillary is being crushed as I speak and soon we will have a leader that does things we can be proud of, instead of this insane shit that is going on like, What bathroom to use or enriching our enemies, or giving enemy generals the ability to fight our soldiers again. And then the two Obama appointed judges in Oregon that decided a cake was worth 150k or some ranchers that did their time in jail and then Obamas judge decided to give them some more time until they killed someone.

The insanity will stop with TRUMP. It looks like Hillary will be crushed before she gets to the main gate. And thank god for that. *TRUMP!*


----------



## bundee1 (May 19, 2016)

Really you're defending those idiot gov. handout wanting ranchers?


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Really you're defending those idiot gov. handout wanting ranchers?


I am defending the fact that they did their time before all the other shit. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Politically correctness is just about avoiding gratuitous insult to the people around us. Affirmative action is not the same thing.
> 
> If you've done any hiring, you know that "the best person for the job" is really hard to identify. I've been involved with searches for candidates where we took our time and hired somebody that we thought was great but he turned out to be a chump. In the kind of jobs that I helped fill, we looked at affirmative action as making an effort to find qualified candidates and there were fewer women and minorities that had those qualifications. So we had to put more effort into finding them. But we'd never put an unqualified person into those roles. If Intel is doing this then I'd say there is a different problem in play.


Yes, I agree. Affirmative action is not the same as political correctness. I misspoke.

In the line of field I'm in, or rather, the line of fields I'm in, it is quite easy to find a good candidate. Software engineers don't need to have strong soft skills, they just need to know how to code. I can test them on their abilities and know what they're about within the first 10 minutes of talking with them. My other businesses involve making shit. That's pretty simple, can you make this thing? Yes, ok good, you're hired. No, ok good, there's the door.

I suspect however there are many fields which require both soft skills and professional skills and both are malleable to its industry. And finding the "right person" becomes more difficult in that sense.

But I'm still not understanding how, "we looked at affirmative action as making an effort...", as playing a role in the hiring process.


----------



## spandy (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Exactly, your wife is managing the home and a business, now that's somebody of note. You've got a better woman that you, Spandy.


She's better than most people, including me. Managing 7 adults is much easier than a pile of children any day.

But if you are trying to hurt my feels, you are going to have to call me a racist at least twice per post, and maybe add that my business is a total failure and ask me when my next clan meeting is. Otherwise, no feels hurt.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You know pie, I see the nation being fed up with liberals that have been running their mouth like what you are responding to. Even democrats with just a little bit of honor are fed up with the same shit. Hillary is being crushed as I speak and soon we will have a leader that does things we can be proud of, instead of this insane shit that is going on like, What bathroom to use or enriching our enemies, or giving enemy generals the ability to fight our soldiers again. And then the two Obama appointed judges in Oregon that decided a cake was worth 150k or some ranchers that did their time in jail and then Obamas judge decided to give them some more time until they killed someone.
> 
> The insanity will stop with TRUMP. It looks like Hillary will be crushed before she gets to the main gate. And thank god for that. *TRUMP!*


You can thank Fox News Channel for your rhetoric. And mostly for today's political discourse as a whole.

Honestly nitro, why can the same American people, whom I can only assume want the same thing, 'The American Dream', be so far apart in civil discussion?

You refer to liberals and Democrats as if they are the anti-Christ. The whining melodrama you espouse is reprehensible.

The ranchers were illegally taking public land and destroying it. They were asked to stop, nicely, repeatedly. The didn't. They need to learn responsibility.
The bakers who decided to discriminate a gay couple from purchasing their cake paid a price for doing something illegal. Discrimination is illegal.
You are right, bathrooms for transgender should not be an issue at all. Why are all the Republicans getting their panties in a bunch over it?

Anyway man, your rhetoric is a bit far fetched and most agree. Unfortunately you are too gullible and misinformed to understand.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

see4 said:


> But I'm still not understanding how, "we looked at affirmative action as making an effort...", as playing a role in the hiring process.


By this, I mean getting people out to the schools that produce good prospects and giving extra attention to minority students. We didn't favor minority candidates for hiring, but we did look harder for good minority candidates. 

.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You know pie, I see the nation being fed up with liberals that have been running their mouth like what you are responding to. Even democrats with just a little bit of honor are fed up with the same shit. Hillary is being crushed as I speak and soon we will have a leader that does things we can be proud of, instead of this insane shit that is going on like, What bathroom to use or enriching our enemies, or giving enemy generals the ability to fight our soldiers again. And then the two Obama appointed judges in Oregon that decided a cake was worth 150k or some ranchers that did their time in jail and then Obamas judge decided to give them some more time until they killed someone.
> 
> The insanity will stop with TRUMP. It looks like Hillary will be crushed before she gets to the main gate. And thank god for that. *TRUMP!*


Ignorance is killing your kind off. Yet you hold it tightly and use it as a crutch to avoid seeing yourself for the hateful little weak minded bitch that you are.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My daughter is beautiful and any man who is great as me would be lucky to have her.


So you would not have a problem with your husband looking at his daughter and saying "she has a nice figure and If I was not her father I would date her".
You see nothing wrong with that?


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

spandy said:


> She's better than most people, including me. Managing 7 adults is much easier than a pile of children any day.
> 
> But if you are trying to hurt my feels, you are going to have to call me a racist at least twice per post, and maybe add that my business is a total failure and ask me when my next clan meeting is. Otherwise, no feels hurt.


I don't think I can say anything that can hurt your feelings. I was giving a back handed compliment


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you would not have a problem with your husband looking at his daughter and saying "she has a nice figure and If I was not her father I would date her".
> You see nothing wrong with that?


No, I see nothing wrong with that. Trump is a winner and he dates super models. He OWNS beauty pagents. He is not some creepy groper thinking about his daughter. He gave her a compliment, that is all. Moving on...


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, I see nothing wrong with that. Trump is a winner and he dates super models. He OWNS beauty pagents. He is not some creepy groper thinking about his daughter. He gave her a compliment, that is all. Moving on...


He is also married and was so when he said that. So his third wife now has to deal with his philandering husband ogling his daughter from a previous marriage and saying "if only we weren't related..." It's an idiotic thing to say about one's daughter and crosses a line. Yuck.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He is also married and was so when he said that. So his third wife now has to deal with his philandering husband ogling his daughter from a previous marriage and saying "if only we weren't related..." It's an idiotic thing to say about one's daughter and crosses a line. Yuck.


You are to pedophilia what Uncle Buck is to racism... Endlessly annoying repeating records. He finds racism everywhere, you find pedophelia everywhere... Newsflash, this is a politics website... Could we talk about politics please???

Donald Trump put women in positions of power in the 80's and 90's that were unthinkable in other companies. He has empowered many more women than Hillary Clinton does and he pays them competitive salaries unlike Clinton who although says she is a champion of women pays men working on her campaign a much higher figure.

Seriously, Trump is going to pull in a lot more democrats than you may think.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, I see nothing wrong with that. Trump is a winner and he dates super models. He OWNS beauty pagents. He is not some creepy groper thinking about his daughter. He gave her a compliment, that is all. Moving on...


BULLSHIT. What pedo fucking father looks at his daughter, makes a comment about her figure and thinks about dating her. Fucking incest creepy fucker. 
You support this shit.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, I see nothing wrong with that. Trump is a winner and he dates super models. He OWNS beauty pagents. He is not some creepy groper thinking about his daughter. He gave her a compliment, that is all. Moving on...


You're not answering the question. Probably because you don't have a sister nor do you have a daughter, and most likely because you are creepy yourself.


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3685690
> 
> yeah sorry hillary but even NBC can't spin you into a win.


the thing is there are many more registered democtrats than republicans in total numbers. so the %'s mean nothing. 87% of a whole lot more voters is more votes in total for Hillary. & besides most of these FOX polls are with Bernie still running. wait until he drops out and watch Hilly's numbers soar..


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are to pedophilia what Uncle Buck is to racism... Endlessly annoying repeating records. He finds racism everywhere, you find pedophelia everywhere... Newsflash, this is a politics website... Could we talk about politics please???
> 
> Donald Trump put women in positions of power in the 80's and 90's that were unthinkable in other companies. He has empowered many more women than Hillary Clinton does and he pays them competitive salaries unlike Clinton who although says she is a champion of women pays men working on her campaign a much higher figure.
> 
> Seriously, Trump is going to pull in a lot more democrats than you may think.


God what an idiot. You can't even read. I'm not commenting on pedophilia, I'm commenting on the position he put his wife in when he talked about dating a daughter from a previous marriage with his current wife practically in the room when he said it. I find it twisted and completely numb to his wife's situation. 

Trump hasn't empowered anybody around him, man or woman. He's the show, the deal maker and the one who signs off on the bankruptcies. Narcissists make terrible leaders.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

see4 said:


> You can thank Fox News Channel for your rhetoric. And mostly for today's political discourse as a whole.
> 
> Honestly nitro, why can the same American people, whom I can only assume want the same thing, 'The American Dream', be so far apart in civil discussion?
> 
> ...


For one, Fuck fox news.
For two, We are so far apart is the reason Trump will blow it all up and win the election.
For three, just listen to the shit storm coming from the side you are defending .
For four, The ranchers did there time and look what the leftist judges did to people that didn't agree with them.
For five, the 150k dollar cake is another reason Trump will win the election.
For six, The bathroom shit storm will be another reason Trump will get elected.

Good luck with the bitch. *TRUMP WILL CRUSH THE BITCH LIKE A LITTLE FUCKING TWIG.

There I made you another bass ass sig. enjoy!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ignorance is killing your kind off. Yet you hold it tightly and use it as a crutch to avoid seeing yourself for the hateful little weak minded bitch that you are.


How's your bitch doing? It looks to me like your bitch is getting the bitch slap! TRUMP!


----------



## spandy (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think I can say anything that can hurt your feelings.


I know you couldn't.

But its still fun playing this game.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

*TRUMP IS CRUSHING THE BITCH.*

Bernie should be liking this as much as I do. TRUMP!


*Thursday, May 19*

*Race/Topic (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton FOX News Clinton 42, Trump 45 Trump +3
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton Rasmussen Reports Clinton 37, Trump 42 Trump +5


----------



## bundee1 (May 19, 2016)

@nitroharley
Are you a fat bearded white man with bad teeth who spams his friends family co-workers and business contacts with daily Obama jokes? 

You remind me of my gf's grandma's new husband. King of the bumfighters. You got some hate juice in your beard grandpa.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How's your bitch doing? It looks to me like your bitch is getting the bitch slap! TRUMP!


We just got back from a walk and session of throwing the ball. She's having a nap right now. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the thing is there are many more registered democtrats than republicans in total numbers. so the %'s mean nothing. 87% of a whole lot more voters is more votes in total for Hillary. & besides most of these FOX polls are with Bernie still running. wait until he drops out and watch Hilly's numbers soar..


I just glanced at the graphic and my bullshit detector went up. Good catch. Those numbers mean Trump gets slaughtered in the fall. Leave it to a numbers challenged dead ender wing nut to think the poll says Clinton is in trouble. too funny that.


----------



## SpiderDude (May 19, 2016)

funny how all the " trolls " come in a trump thread pimping for hand-out nation, liberal driven agenda that has destroyed this country since the sixties. they took over the universities, media and really love drugs and popping big pharma pills by the dozen. then playing tiger woods on x-box before the drones eat popcorn sucking down more garbage off the boob tube-, kardashians, or whatever else these fools educate themselves ....

viva' the goof's lol'

( p.s. ) this country needs jobs ASAP, not more rounds of golf by the pres, not more hand-outs, *JOBS* !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> For one, Fuck fox news.
> For two, We are so far apart is the reason Trump will blow it all up and win the election.
> For three, just listen to the shit storm coming from the side you are defending .
> For four, The ranchers did there time and look what the leftist judges did to people that didn't agree with them.
> ...


The guy that fined those ignorant homphobes 150k will be Oregon's next Secretary of State. He's going to be a good one too. And will prevent Republicans from restricting voter access.

This list is the product of your ignorance. Your ignorant kind is dying out and losing influence. At your age and infirmity, Hillary Clinton will be president for the last 8 or fewer years of your life. Suck it.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> funny how all the " trolls " come in a trump thread pimping for hand-out nation, liberal driven agenda that has destroyed this country since the sixties. they took over the universities, media and really love drugs and popping big pharma pills by the dozen.
> 
> viva' the goof's lol'


Yeah, I know, those Trump supporters are whacked.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> @nitroharley
> Are you a fat bearded white man with bad teeth who spams his friends family co-workers and business contacts with daily Obama jokes?
> 
> You remind me of my gf's grandma's new husband. King of the bumfighters. You got some hate juice in your beard grandpa.


My beard is mostly white and I am as brown as a mexican right now. I send no spam to anybody, not even BarryO jokes because he is a joke. If the guy is a King he can't be all bad. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The guy that fined those ignorant homphobes 150k will be Oregon's next Secretary of State. He's going to be a good one too. And will prevent Republicans from restricting voter access.
> 
> This list is the product of your ignorance. Your ignorant kind is dying out and losing influence. At your age and infirmity, Hillary Clinton will be president for the last 8 or fewer years of your life. Suck it.


If he was so good why did he put a gag order on the victims so they could'n't talk about their case? I have never heard of such a thing against some poor baker. And you wonder how Trump got here. Good luck with the bitch in the general, because from what I am seeing you are going to need it. TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If he was so good why did he put a gag order on the victims so they could'n't talk about their case? I have never heard of such a thing against some poor baker. And you wonder how Trump got here. Good luck with the bitch in the general, because from what I am seeing you are going to need it. TRUMP!


The gag order was put in place to prevent exactly the action those dumbshit bakers perpetrated. With the gag order already in place, those fuckers posted contact information and the address of the gay couple onto a right wing religious website. The result was death threats and the complete disruption of their lives. I know you don't care, maybe you think that was great but you are irrelevant. By their action those dumbshits were attempting to silence the gay couple. The result of those dumbshits action was the $150,000 fine, which was many times larger than it would have been if they had obeyed the gag order. 

Do the crime, do the time. 

Avakian, get to know that name. You will be hearing it a lot during your last remaining years.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*
click on photo for full story
*Hillary an ‘enabler’ for Bill? Accusers see element of truth in Trump slam*
By Fred Lucas

Published May 19, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook680 Twitter614 livefyre2933 Email Print






NOW PLAYING
Should Trump be blaming Clinton for Bill's indiscretions?


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The gag order was put in place to prevent exactly the action those dumbshit bakers perpetrated. With the gag order already in place, those fuckers posted contact information and the address of the gay couple onto a right wing religious website. The result was death threats and the complete disruption of their lives. I know you don't care, maybe you think that was great but you are irrelevant. By their action those dumbshits were attempting to silence the gay couple. The result of those dumbshits action was the $150,000 fine, which was many times larger than it would have been if they had obeyed the gag order.
> 
> Do the crime, do the time.
> 
> Avakian, get to know that name. You will be hearing it a lot during your last remaining years.


They could of found another baker or baked their own fucking cake. I took my mustang into a dealer and they told me they would not work on it so I found another one that would. Its that simple. TRUMP!


----------



## SpiderDude (May 19, 2016)

& after the said bankers destroyed this economy how many guys did obama / hillary put into jail ???????

hold-it .......... *ZERO, zilcho, nada, not one white collar schmuck* !!!! and now hillarys foundation pimps for millions from goldman sachs, citi, jp morgan all the gangsters.....

Trump does no such thing, he built an empire from nothing, he's not beholden to the wall street masters like hillary the soul-less creten. He is talking about putting pressure on big business via tariffs so they start building factories in the u.s.a again and stop the offshoring of jobs !!!!!! unlike hillary who panders toward the corrupt elite who control the large corporations / wall street ho -


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> They could of found another baker or baked their own fucking cake. I took my mustang into a dealer and they told me they would not work on it so I found another one that would. Its that simple. TRUMP!


The bakers could have just said they were booked and couldn't take their order. Dumbshits instead told them the truth and they are now paying for it. Cry me a river. Do the crime, do the time.


----------



## SpiderDude (May 19, 2016)

and notice when someone like me post truth like above the trolls run and hide ???? why, because it's the truth.

so now these trolls will change the subject, talk about trumps hair this or that, or use tricks like a forum " shill " and take the focus of said facts and rant about something totally unrelated.

we need jobs in this nation and the liberal scum are very scared because deep down they understand all the b.s. liberal driven polls all these months by washington post, cnn or whatever have been totally wrong from day one. the liberal scum bag owned media lied about said polls trying to sway votes, discourage voters etc and it did not work. the elite that backed hillary, rubio, obama, cruz in the end can't stop this run-away train that is trump.

do you liberal scum understand the unemployment numbers that hillary and obama blabber on about being 5-6% is really 20% ??????? u goofs understand this ??? i'll say it again, it's at 20% !!!!

why, because obama and hillary do not count those no longer collecting handouts as being unemployed. now, how f'n corrupt is this ...... pin fucking drop, yet, b-o plays 120 holes of golf per week as rome burns......


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The bakers could have just said they were booked and couldn't take their order. Dumbshits instead told them the truth and they are now paying for it. Cry me a river. Do the crime, do the time.


Do the time? did you mean to say "pay the fine"? Hey if it was me I would of baked the cake. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How's your bitch doing? It looks to me like your bitch is getting the bitch slap! TRUMP!


What your father in law said when you told him about your first fight with your wife.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> & after the said bankers destroyed this economy how many guys did obama / hillary put into jail ???????
> 
> hold-it .......... *ZERO, zilcho, nada, not one white collar schmuck* !!!! and now hillarys foundation pimps for millions from goldman sachs, citi, jp morgan all the gangsters.....
> 
> Trump does no such thing, he built an empire from nothing. He is talking about putting pressure on big business via tariffs so they start building factories in the u.s.a again and stop the offshoring of jobs !!!!!! unlike hillary who panders toward the corrupt elite who control the large corporations / wall street ho -


I wouldn't say he exactly did it from nothing. Having a millionaire daddy gave him a pretty good head start. And four -- count 'em -- four bankruptcies. Dude, that's excessive, even for the casino business.

Trump is now pimping for dollars from the super Pacs just like Hillary. He never actually self funded his campaign anyway, that was just another lie. I'm no fan of Hillary but Trump is the best president we could possibly have about 150 years ago.

His supporters are ignorant losers, most are on the dole in one way or the other. For example:
*The Geography of Trumpism*

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/13/upshot/the-geography-of-trumpism.html?_r=0

_The analysis shows that Trump counties are places where white identity mixes with long-simmering economic dysfunctions.

The places where Trump has done well cut across many of the usual fault lines of American politics — North and South, liberal and conservative, rural and suburban. One element common to a significant share of his supporters is that they have largely missed the generation-long transition of the United States away from manufacturing and into a diverse, information-driven economy deeply intertwined with the rest of the world.

“It’s a nonurban, blue-collar and now apparently quite angry population,” said William Frey, a demographer at the Brookings Institution. “They’re not people who have moved around a lot, and things have been changing away from them, but they live in areas that feel stagnant in a lot of ways.”
_
In other words, those 11 million Trump supporters mostly consist of uneducated losers who are failing to adapt to today's society. What do ignorant and inarticulate people do when they are at a loss of words? They get angry and strike out. Anger and violence are the acts of people who aren't able to communicate. They are a dying breed, mostly because the world of today favors open minded, well educated people. You and your sub-human population are failing to thrive due to the lack of knowledge and education that Trump and his followers ironically so thoroughly despise. Fortunately, Trump exposes you by the very rhetoric he used to get your votes. And so, you have no chance of seeing the Orange One capturing the White House next fall.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Do the time? did you mean to say "pay the fine"? Hey if it was me I would of baked the cake. TRUMP!


And they did pay that fine, oh yes they did. And cried. Those tears tasted as sweet as any cake.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

Don't miss the action , enjoy

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-chris-christie-hold-nj-fundraiser/


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> And they did pay that fine, oh yes they did. And cried. Those tears tasted as sweet as any cake.


Enough people donated that were disgusted with the ruling, so it smoothed it out for the young couple. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What your father in law said when you told him about your first fight with your wife.


I never got to meet my father in law. He had already passed away. Did you see your bitch's numbers today? TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I never got to meet my father in law. He had already passed away. Did you see your bitch's numbers today? TRUMP!


I see you enjoying the use of the word bitch to describe a female. Is this a practice you use when talking about your daughter and wife.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Enough people donated that were disgusted with the ruling, so it smoothed it out for the young couple. TRUMP!


Yup, you are right about this one thing. Those bakers did ok out of the whole deal. Paid the fine of about $136K and had about $364k remaining from the $500,000 they raised via crowd funding. All's well that ends well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, To clarify, I am saying that in an unequal relationship, where the man is the breadwinner and the woman would be impoverished if he left her, the dynamic is complicated when personal services are being rendered. When the two are on an equal footing, these complications go away.
> 
> Ignorance is not the same as stupidity. I'm saying that Republican right wing nuts are ignorant but not due to lack of facility to learn. Learning does require an open mind and hard work. I see no lack of hard work from your kind, so the problem is a closed mind. What I see Trump and his minions doing is justifying their ignorance with anger and a deliberate rejection of knowledge. You accuse me of hate but you've got it wrong, I'm disgusted. And your kind are failing to thrive due to a very correctable ignorance. Don't hate on me for pointing that out.


In our marriage we are equals. We are two halfs of the same whole.

It is disgusting to see someone imply a woman is only equal to her husband if she makes enough money.

You are a misogynistic pig.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> funny how all the " trolls " come in a trump thread pimping for hand-out nation, liberal driven agenda that has destroyed this country since the sixties. they took over the universities, media and really love drugs and popping big pharma pills by the dozen. then playing tiger woods on x-box before the drones eat popcorn sucking down more garbage off the boob tube-, kardashians, or whatever else these fools educate themselves ....
> 
> viva' the goof's lol'
> 
> ( p.s. ) this country needs jobs ASAP, not more rounds of golf by the pres, not more hand-outs, *JOBS* !!!!!!!!!!!!!


To jobs!


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> For one, Fuck fox news.
> For two, We are so far apart is the reason Trump will blow it all up and win the election.
> For three, just listen to the shit storm coming from the side you are defending .
> For four, The ranchers did there time and look what the leftist judges did to people that didn't agree with them.
> ...


This is ground control, if anyone is listening, we believe nitro has gone full meltdown! Please evacuate the area as soon as possible.

Please, explain, how are we far apart on the reason Trump will blow it all up? You should try using your words instead of whining how libtards ruined your life.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> In our marriage we are equals. We are two halfs of the same whole.
> 
> It is disgusting to see someone imply a woman is only equal to her husband if she makes enough money.
> 
> You are a misogynistic pig.


You definitely spend too much time in the "No Spin Zone". You just spun the shit out of what was said to you. But nice try though.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> And they did pay that fine, oh yes they did. And cried. Those tears tasted as sweet as any cake.



So unnamed, made money, by way of fine, from the baker refusing someone else.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 19, 2016)

An ass kicking would get more done.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

see4 said:


> You definitely spend too much time in the "No Spin Zone". You just spun the shit out of what was said to you. But nice try though.


He thinks women arent worth the same as men unless they make as much money. 

He thinks a stay at home mom is disgusting and hates giving blowjobs.

Not spin as he said it.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> & after the said bankers destroyed this economy how many guys did obama / hillary put into jail ???????
> 
> hold-it .......... *ZERO, zilcho, nada, not one white collar schmuck* !!!! and now hillarys foundation pimps for millions from goldman sachs, citi, jp morgan all the gangsters.....
> 
> Trump does no such thing, he built an empire from nothing, he's not beholden to the wall street masters like hillary the soul-less creten. He is talking about putting pressure on big business via tariffs so they start building factories in the u.s.a again and stop the offshoring of jobs !!!!!! unlike hillary who panders toward the corrupt elite who control the large corporations / wall street ho -




You talk out your ass.

Trump was handed an empire. A $200,000,000 empire to be exact. Of course he is beholden to the Republican party, we can see that it's taking effect even as we speak. The GOP is already making him talk and walk like a duck. And if you don't believe that, your not someone I need to try and convince. You've already made up your mind. Like nitro and the other knuckle draggers in RIU.

I will however share one minor point you made, in that the Obama administration has not prosecuted any executives who caused the disastrous fallout in 2008. I agree, Obama failed in that regard. Hillary had nothing to do with that though. Just like Obama had nothing to do with Bush's failures as a President.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He thinks women are worth the same as men unless they make as much money.
> 
> He thinks a stay at home mom is disgusting and hates giving blowjobs.
> 
> Not spin as he said it.


You are interpreting what he said. ie. You are spinning the facts.

"..he said it." means it is a quotable reference. So therefore, I'd like for you to quote where he said, "..stay at home mom is disgusting and hates giving blowjobs." as well as "..women are worth the same as men unless they make as much money."

Take your time. I know you'll need it.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He thinks women arent worth the same as men unless they make as much money.
> 
> He thinks a stay at home mom is disgusting and hates giving blowjobs.
> 
> Not spin as he said it.


And to be quite frank with you, I'm not sure you are bright enough to comprehend what he is trying to say. And please don't take that the wrong way. I'm not trying to insult you, it's just clear that his explanation is going over your head.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 19, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3685998
> 
> You talk out your ass.
> 
> ...



Wait a minute,....The GOP made Trump swear to represent them,.. What leverage do the GOP have over Donald Trump ?

They got nothing making Trump do or say anything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, To clarify, I am saying that in an unequal relationship, where the man is the breadwinner and the woman would be impoverished if he left her, the dynamic is complicated when personal services are being rendered. When the two are on an equal footing, these complications go away


Woman is obligated to give husband pleasure when she is not the bread winner or he will leave her.

When she makes money any sex is free of obligation.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Woman is obligated to give husband pleasure when she is not the bread winner or he will leave her.


Is this what you believe?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> yep, an ignorant republican would say that. You are still in the mommy should stay at home ethos of a hundred years ago. For myself, I want a partner who is equal to me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is this what you believe?


I am explaining how i read your post.

I told you how me and my husband view marriage. It is a partnership where both halves are equally important.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Wait a minute,....The GOP made Trump swear to represent them,.. What leverage do the GOP have over Donald Trump ?
> 
> They got nothing making Trump do or say anything.


Are you trying to convince me of what you just said? Because you will need to do a much better job of it.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> To clarify, I am saying that in an unequal relationship, where the man is the breadwinner and the woman would be impoverished if he left her, the dynamic is complicated when personal services are being rendered. When the two are on an equal footing, these complications go away..


I absolutely stand behind that. Do you have a point to make?


Flaming Pie said:


> I am explaining how i read your post.
> 
> I told you how me and my husband view marriage. It is a partnership where both halves are equally important.


What you and your husband agree to is not my business. My mother was a stay at home mom too and she was definitely the equal to my dad in her relationship too. So what? Other women are not so lucky. And your situation can change overnight. You are equal by agreement but not in fact. Your husband has a job and can leave you if he wants. You do not have a job, so, your situation would be much worse than his in that event. Do I really need to spell this out to you?

But that has nothing to do with what I said. I said:
You are ignorant. You agreed
You are Republican. I don't know this but you are supporting a vile Republican for prez
Your ethos regarding being a stay at home mom is from a hundred years ago. Do you disagree?
I want a woman who is equal to me. I don't mean "we aren't really but say so". I mean really equal, in terms of education, ability, and financially.


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

You are grasping at straws kiddo.

He believes YOU to be in the "mommy should stay at home ethos", justifiably so, as you've demonstrated clearly that is your way of thinking.

He then goes on to say he personally prefers the woman in his life to be someone who is a go-getter, responsible outside the home, etc. And in NO way was he implying that your responsibilities as a stay at home mom are worth less. Stay at home moms are very busy, and deserve the respect they earn.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I absolutely stand behind that. Do you have a point to make?
> 
> What you and your husband agree to is not my business. My mother was a stay at home mom too and she was definitely the equal to my dad in her relationship too. So what? Other women are not so lucky. And your situation can change overnight. You are equal by agreement but not in fact. Your husband has a job and can leave you if he wants. You do not have a job, so, you situation would be much worse than his in that event. Do I really need to spell this out to you?
> 
> ...


So you are too selfish to even support your wife... Got it!!


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you are too selfish to even support your wife... Got it!!


Dude, you have no idea how much I appreciate my wife. I've got it good. That said, if she got sick or became unable to find a good job, then we'll talk about what to do next, maybe move to where she can get a job or cut spending, whatever. When I was single, the fact that she was smart, capable and hard working was part of the attraction. After many years of marriage, I can't imagine living without her.

How is your relationship going?


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am explaining how i read your post.
> 
> I told you how me and my husband view marriage. It is a partnership where both halves are equally important.


"You know, it really doesn`t matter what [the media] write as long as you`ve got a young and beautiful piece of ass." –Donald Trump


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Woman is obligated to give husband pleasure when she is not the bread winner or he will leave her.
> 
> When she makes money any sex is free of obligation.


"Women: You have to treat them like s--t." –Donald Trump


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, you have no idea how much I appreciate my wife. I've got it good. That said, if she got sick or became unable to find a good job, then we'll talk about what to do next, maybe move to where she can get a job or cut spending, whatever. When I was single, the fact that she was smart, capable and hard working was part of the attraction. After many years of marriage, I can't imagine living without her.
> 
> How is your relationship going?


Yeah, as long as she supports your ass... And when she cant then you find some way for her to continue supporting your ass. True love!!


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3686015
> 
> You are grasping at straws kiddo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. I'm not backing away from stating that the relationship is unequal when one partner has an advantage over the other, such as when one works and the other does not. This has been shown to be true so many times that I'm surprised its even a topic of debate.

But as you say, I'm not in any way disparaging a woman or a man for the decision to stay home to care for their kids.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, as long as she supports your ass... And when she cant then you find some way for her to continue supporting your ass. True love!!


So how is your relationship going?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So how is your relationship going?


Awesome, thanks for asking!!


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So how is your relationship going?


he loves his hand


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> he loves his hand


I bet he treats her like shit too!


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

Why am I not surprised?

http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/19/politics/trump-delegate-child-porn-gun-explosives/


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I see you enjoying the use of the word bitch to describe a female. Is this a practice you use when talking about your daughter and wife.


Not at all, just lying crooked bitch's are bitch's.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yup, you are right about this one thing. Those bakers did ok out of the whole deal. Paid the fine of about $136K and had about $364k remaining from the $500,000 they raised via crowd funding. All's well that ends well.


Amen.


----------



## nitro harley (May 19, 2016)

see4 said:


> This is ground control, if anyone is listening, we believe nitro has gone full meltdown! Please evacuate the area as soon as possible.
> 
> Please, explain, how are we far apart on the reason Trump will blow it all up? You should try using your words instead of whining how libtards ruined your life.


I am not worried about libtards ruining my life. Its the future I don't want to see ruined. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (May 19, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am not worried about libtards ruining my life. Its the future I don't want to see ruined. TRUMP!


Voting for Trump will certainly do that.

You do realize Hillary is a conservative in sheep's clothing, don't you? She is Bush I + Bush II conservative, except she wants to be hard on guns. But pretty much everything else, she is a Reagan era conservative's wet dream.

Sounds like you want to take it back to the 50's huh? Back when "them minorities" were just "them minorities"? Amiright? Yea. I'm right.


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> Voting for Trump will certainly do that.
> 
> You do realize Hillary is a conservative in sheep's clothing, don't you? She is Bush I + Bush II conservative, except she wants to be hard on guns. But pretty much everything else, she is a Reagan era conservative's wet dream.
> 
> Sounds like you want to take it back to the 50's huh? Back when "them minorities" were just "them minorities"? Amiright? Yea. I'm right.


Voting for Trump is my only option for a future, voting for Hillary I guess is your future. Good luck with the bitch. TRUMP!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Voting for Trump is my only option for a future, voting for Hillary I guess is your future. Good luck with the bitch. TRUMP!


I'll bet his concession speech sucks too...


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3685998
> 
> You talk out your ass.
> 
> *Trump was handed an empire. A $200,000,000 empire to be exact.* .


See4, did Trumps brothers and sisters get 200,000,000.00 also? You lefties always leave out the truth. I believe it was split several ways after tax's. Get the story straight so it makes sense. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll bet his concession speech sucks too...


Well we will all find out in a few months. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Voting for Trump is my only option for a future, voting for Hillary I guess is your future. Good luck with the bitch. TRUMP!


I think your record player is on skip. You should go fix that.

You and I both know I'm not voting for Hillary. She is bad for guns. And I like guns.

And you and I both know you simply aren't bright enough to rationalize much of anything. And you and I both know you are proud of that.


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, did Trumps brothers and sisters get 200,000,000.00 also? You lefties always leave out the truth. I believe it was split several ways after tax's. Get the story straight so it makes sense. TRUMP!


Please, enlighten me. Show me where Donald Trump only received 1/3 of $200,000,000.

Take your time. I know you'll need it.


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll bet his concession speech sucks too...


No. It will be the best concession speak every written.


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> I think your record player is on skip. You should go fix that.
> 
> You and I both know I'm not voting for Hillary. She is bad for guns. And I like guns.
> 
> And you and I both know you simply aren't bright enough to rationalize much of anything. And you and I both know you are proud of that.


You and I both know that you are full of shit most of the time. But thats all right, the next few months will be fun and then I will honor my word and will be gone from here 30 days after the election. I am sure you will like. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> Please, enlighten me. Show me where Donald Trump only received 1/3 of $200,000,000.
> 
> Take your time. I know you'll need it.


Well, thats what Trump said and his sister. His sister said she wished she got 200 million. People like you and the media like to spin shit even after Trump has said it didn't happen. I tend to believe Trump over you so why don't you prove he did get 200 million. TRUMP!


----------



## SpiderDude (May 20, 2016)

@nitro harley 

u did not figure out these guys are " payed shills " yet .....

the libitards " swarm " the net / social media with swiftness and try and distort, lie, twist the truth when needed, ALWAYS sidestepping the truth or direct assertions like the facts of the " clintons " running major coke in mena arkansas in the 80's - 90's. this scum bag family has been running with the major blue-blood elite for generations now. why do you think they have get away with so much, the coke deals importing " tons " of it, the dirty land deals, the massive amount of killings that have followed them from day one .....

again, your dealing with shills. because people ( young / old ) no longer are swayed by ( cbs, abc, bbc ) these ass-clowns now hit the web and construct lies, build up false stories and disrupt discussions ( like this thread itself ). if hillary is such the " slam-dunk " they purport, why waste your time in a thread like this tossing out insults, twist facts, using classic double-speak techniques all for the purpose of discouragement and deflecting away from hillarys very flawed history that has produced nothing but waste, corruption at every level of her career. 

again, just research mena arkansas, type those words into google with bill and hillary clinton. then once you go down that rabbit hole, continue battering these " shills / fools " with that info -, force these scumbags to answer these truths and do not let up !!!!!! 

Again, type in ( clintons mena arkansas ) into google. case closed after that. let them keep talking about trumps hair, his wealth, whatever ..... it's all a side-show distraction by these " forum shills " who are payed to distract and deflect -


----------



## SpiderDude (May 20, 2016)

Notice how see4 only does personal attacks.

Why ?

Because he wants you, me the readers thoughts and focus off said topic and uses personal attacks and assertions " over, and over, and over. That a payed shill in all it's glory. The corrupt scum must use these tactics, they are payed and can't debate on just the facts. They are on social media, forums trying to spread propaganda in places young eyes visit trying very, very hard to sway public opinion.

Go back and read every single post by see4, he / she starts off attacking you in a personal way so you do not post just the facts and debate, these payed shills want you arguing about other garbage or defending yourself after said personal attack, drawing readers away from hard hitting questions or facts, so you / we are distracted from the truth itself.

Don't worry. I'll now stay on-top of these goofs and keep bringing up mena arkansas, the clinton foundation taking in millions from corrupt governments, all the killing / corruption that has followed the clintons from day one. a total life of destruction by them ...., the email's etc ......


----------



## SpiderDude (May 20, 2016)

research, type into google: ( links below are just simple google searches, you can pick any of the many, many, many articles on these topics )

• mena arkansas bill / hillary clinton
http://www.google.com/search?q=clintons+mena+arkansas&client=safari&rls=en&oq=clintons+mena+arkansas&gs_l=heirloom-serp.3..0j0i22i30.103169.111532.0.111923.22.21.0.1.1.0.129.1389.20j1.21.0....0...1ac.1.34.heirloom-serp..0.22.1396.fYy8RSlOLDU

• clintons killings around them -( covering corrupted tracks )
http://www.google.com/search?q=clintons+killings+around+them&client=safari&rls=en&oq=clintons+killings+around+them&gs_l=heirloom-serp.3...328036.328036.0.328763.1.1.0.0.0.0.86.86.1.1.0....0...1ac.2.34.heirloom-serp..1.0.0.Zw2wMuXFy6U

• clinton foundation millions foreign governments / wall street ( goldman sachs, citi, jp morgan )
http://www.google.com/search?q=clinton+foundation+million+foreign+governments&client=safari&rls=en&oq=clinton+foundation+million+foreign+governments&gs_l=heirloom-serp.3...14745.38843.0.39218.64.29.9.26.9.0.81.1844.29.29.0....0...1ac.1.34.heirloom-serp..19.45.1842.eLYB66tf2DE




just research these topics then hit me back up. then you tell me who is the one serving the elite class ....... getting away with corruption for decades


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> Don't worry. I'll now stay on-top of these goofs


how much are you getting payed to stay on top of these goofs? can you make a full time job out of it? i'm interested


----------



## SpiderDude (May 20, 2016)

zero.

trading futures / options on the stock / commodity markets funds my life but thanks for asking .....


----------



## SpiderDude (May 20, 2016)

again. focus on the facts and truth.

notice, another person attacking or deflecting instead of answering hard hitting questions or focusing on facts ....

carry on proving my points, thank you very much.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2016)

i think you are now deflecting. everybody knows that see4 is really uncle buck. or is uncle buck really see4? damn, now i'm confused.

how much is he/she getting payed do you think?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2016)

i did a google search on mena arkansas. 

it comes back that Reagan and the CIA used secret labs there to create crack cocaine which was then distribubted in the Watts area of LA


----------



## SpiderDude (May 20, 2016)

how much coke did the cllintons run out mena arkansas ?

how many killings have followed in this wake ( people very close with the clintons who could expose their dirty deals )?

* read about the clintons and mena when they ran the state / airport ? with bill clintons brother ....


----------



## AKDrifter (May 20, 2016)

SpiderDude, all that shit is just part of the vast right wing conspiracy. Yessir , all of it dating back decades alllllll mad up. Lol
The scary thing is people will overlook all that and still vote for her.

I love when she says "right wing conspiracy" . All I know is when I had a clearance they would have cut my balls off if I brought a zip drive into work and brought info home, never mind a server. You me or anyone else would already be in prison.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> Are you trying to convince me of what you just said? Because you will need to do a much better job of it.



Absolutely not guy. I know it`s common knowledge that Donald was un-welcome amongst Republicans. He then denied them support should he lose (audibly). They are making deals to counter his leverage. You claim the GOP is telling Donald what to say and do, that is as far from the truth as you can get. All other candidates dropped out, not because they had the lead or were projected to have it, because it`s not even within reach for them.

You bash and continue to bash Donald trump, it`s just not you saying he has no chance any more, or that nobody takes him seriously, or here the good one,.. the un-educated are buying into him.

News flash, most of this country is in the low education bracket and you better get them on board if you want any kind of chance to shine. No more prestigious vocabulary making you appear to be the smart one ,let me vote for that guy type. Nobody`s falling for that play anymore.

There is no control over Donald Trump, no strings attached and not one play that can force his hand. All those Democratic polls that you and other played out as his downfall, were and still are wrong,...He stands alone as the Republican runner and nobody 6 months ago even thought about predicting that.


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

*TRUMP INTERVIEW. *


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> No. It will be the best concession speak every written.


See4, Do you in anyway receive money for your political posting on this site? One of your buddies on here wouldn't answer me when I asked him a year ago after he made a comment about how much money he made for posting to just one member. yes or no will work without any insults. nitro.


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

*NRA TRUMP SPEACH COMING UP!*

enjoy.

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-at-the-2016-nra-ila-leadership-forum/


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Absolutely not guy. I know it`s common knowledge that Donald was un-welcome amongst Republicans. He then denied them support should he lose (audibly). They are making deals to counter his leverage. You claim the GOP is telling Donald what to say and do, that is as far from the truth as you can get. All other candidates dropped out, not because they had the lead or were projected to have it, because it`s not even within reach for them.
> 
> You bash and continue to bash Donald trump, it`s just not you saying he has no chance any more, or that nobody takes him seriously, or here the good one,.. the un-educated are buying into him.
> 
> ...


Ignorant and proud of it? Ignorant and still able to breathe is an accomplishment, I guess.


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You and I both know that you are full of shit most of the time. But thats all right, the next few months will be fun and then I will honor my word and will be gone from here 30 days after the election. I am sure you will like. TRUMP!


Point out where I have been full of shit, and I will happily concede to that fact.

Take your time. I know you'll need it.



nitro harley said:


> Well, thats what Trump said and his sister. His sister said she wished she got 200 million. People like you and the media like to spin shit even after Trump has said it didn't happen. I tend to believe Trump over you so why don't you prove he did get 200 million. TRUMP!


Ah, you're the gullible know-nothing who takes people at their word. Well ok then. Trump is worth $4.5 billion and he personally inherited $200 million. So there you have it. The final word.

Or rather, you just believe what you want to believe. I used to do that. When I was 5.


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> *Notice how see4 only does personal attacks.*
> 
> *Why ?*
> 
> ...


No, I personally attack you because you're a fucking idiot who offers nothing of value. You literally are spamming this forum with nonsense. And I sincerely apologize if I have offended you, in no way was I trying to belittle you, I was merely pointing out a fact, you're a total moron.


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ignorant and proud of it? Ignorant and still able to breathe is an accomplishment, I guess.


I don't want your bubble to pop just yet but you seem Ignorant of the facts as you see them. just so you know. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> zero.
> 
> trading futures / options on the stock / commodity markets funds my life but thanks for asking .....


Oh yea. What's your strategy? Do you hedge? How do you diversify? And are you general long or short?


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> Point out where I have been full of shit, and I will happily concede to that fact.
> 
> Take your time. I know you'll need it.
> 
> ...



There you go down the bullshit road again. It has been said already that Trumps family had to split the 200 million between his sisters and brothers. And then you play some libtard fucking game with the facts. 

Your insults speak volumes about your dancing around the truth. At least you have a bad ass sig. Wear it proudly while it makes you look like an idiot as we get closer to the crushing of the bitch. TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> Oh yea. What's your strategy? Do you hedge? How do you diversify? And are you general long or short?


One word: socks


nitro harley said:


> I don't want your bubble to pop just yet but you seem Ignorant of the facts as you see them. just so you know. TRUMP!


The sub group you belong to is uneducated, generally lower income, has a higher -- much higher -- proportion of people on the dole and basically failing. Your sub group blame this on anything other than the true cause, which is lack of education leading to lack of valuable skills. Did illegal immigrants prevent you from finishing high school? Would that wall have made any difference to the depletion of timber in the PNW? I bet you don't even know that the timber economy was inflated by unsustainable harvests and now is depressed because of the same thing. Yet you and your sub-dudes blame Spotted Owls. You and yours are failing in this country and are looking at the wrong places to solve them. Which means you and yours will continue to fail. 

So, Trump is your savior. He's always been about himself and screwed over anybody that he did business with. Yet you expect him to do differently in the White House. Which means you and yours will continue to fail.


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> One word: socks
> 
> The sub group you belong to is uneducated, generally lower income, has a higher -- much higher -- proportion of people on the dole and basically failing. Your sub group blame this on anything other than the true cause, which is lack of education leading to lack of valuable skills. Did illegal immigrants prevent you from finishing high school? Would that wall have made any difference to the depletion of timber in the PNW? I bet you don't even know that the timber economy was inflated by unsustainable harvests and now is depressed because of the same thing. Yet you and your sub-dudes blame Spotted Owls. You and yours are failing in this country and are looking at the wrong places to solve them. Which means you and yours will continue to fail.
> 
> So, Trump is your savior. He's always been about himself and screwed over anybody that he did business with. Yet you expect him to do differently in the White House. Which means you and yours will continue to fail.


You need to go preach to your choir because your bullshit just doesn't work on me or Trump supporters. sorry about your luck and good luck on your bitch while we all watch her get *CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE FUCKING TWIG!*


----------



## londonfog (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You need to go preach to your choir because your bullshit just doesn't work on me or Trump supporters. sorry about your luck and good luck on your bitch while we all watch her get *CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE FUCKING TWIG!*


for the first time in your life, someone made you feel needed.
"We won with poorly educated. I love the poorly educated." –Donald Trump on his performance with poorly educated voters who helped him win the Nevada Caucus, Feb. 23, 2016


----------



## OddBall1st (May 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ignorant and proud of it? Ignorant and still able to breathe is an accomplishment, I guess.



I think you took that intellectual pride side too. I`m smarter than you used to make a good impression on the average person,...now it`s a "so what", kinda thing. It doesn`t mean you`ll do the right thing anymore either, it points to,"you`re better at it". When it comes to corrupt career politicians,...Hillary is better at it.


----------



## londonfog (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Heres the smart fucker again. You seem like a little cry baby more than a smart fucker but just try to control yourself so you don't pop to soon. *TRUMP!*


Lame comeback fisherman
But seriously, do you know why all the uneducated seems to gravitate towards Trump. Is it the fact he speaks on a 4th grade level ?


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> There you go down the bullshit road again. It has been said already that Trumps family had to split the 200 million between his sisters and brothers. And then you play some libtard fucking game with the facts.
> 
> Your insults speak volumes about your dancing around the truth. At least you have a bad ass sig. Wear it proudly while it makes you look like an idiot as we get closer to the crushing of the bitch. TRUMP!


The Trumps inherited a little more than $200,000,000 in value of an established business. In cash, everyone can only speculate, but Forbes guessed that Trump got about $40 million cash from his KKK father dying. In 1982 Forbes again estimated that the business that Donald Trump had been running for 8 years was worth around $200,000,000. So after 8 years of hard work Donald Trump managed to increase the company's value $0. He has however turned a $200,000,000 business into a $4,500,000,000 empire since 1982. If one were to have simply put that $200,000,000 in a simple money market fund in 1982, they'd be worth over $8,700,000,000.

The point here is your claim is that Trump started from nothing and has amassed great wealth through ingenuity and sound business decisions. Anyone with a brain and eyes knows this not to be true. I'm sorry I can't convince you otherwise. I simply don't care enough.


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

Poor Donald. If only he could not make something go bankrupt. And at least not make something go bankrupt 4 fucking times.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I think you took that intellectual pride side too. I`m smarter than you used to make a good impression on the average person,...now it`s a "so what", kinda thing. It doesn`t mean you`ll do the right thing anymore either, it points to,"you`re better at it". When it comes to corrupt career politicians,...Hillary is better at it.


I didn't call you stupid, just ignorant. Unlike a stupid person like @NLXSK1, an ignorant person can learn but they still have to work hard at it and have an open mind. Your mind is closed, so ignorant you will remain to be.

When made in ignorance, a decision is just a guess. That's what an ignorant person does. They just guess. At best, they are right half the time. With dis-information, such as the kind of news you get from right wing talk shows and Fox, an ignorant person is less likely to make a good decision. Like deciding to vote for Trump. 

With good information, and an open mind, the odds of making a good decision are better. Knowledge is a virtue that aids in survival and success, not without hard work though.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3686511
> 
> View attachment 3686512
> 
> Poor Donald. If only he could not make something go bankrupt. And at least not make something go bankrupt 4 fucking times.


Those bankruptcies cost other people 4.5 billion dollars. In his recent disclosure, his assets are worth about $1.5 Billion. In terms of wealth creation, he's posting $3 Billion negative worth for his career.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't call you stupid, just ignorant. Unlike a stupid person like @NLXSK1, an ignorant person can learn but they still have to work hard at it and have an open mind. Your mind is closed, so ignorant you will remain to be.
> 
> When made in ignorance, a decision is just a guess. That's what an ignorant person does. They just guess. At best, they are right half the time. With dis-information, such as the kind of news you get from right wing talk shows and Fox, an ignorant person is less likely to make a good decision. Like deciding to vote for Trump.
> 
> With good information, and an open mind, the odds of making a good decision are better. Knowledge is a virtue that aids in survival and success, not without hard work though.



If this were true,...I`d still be voting Trump. Each Candidate has to sell their vote, and the smarter people are, the more convincing they can be. None of this makes them magically the best Candidate for the job.

If I chose to rely on ability and career history,...I will ignore that one is a lawyer, one is a business man, or one is a New England Governor, whatever...... If I chose to decide on Political Party,...I`d ignore the other Party no matter what,.... If I chose to decide on a Candidate that has no political career and is free of any political favors and lobbyists, I will just ignore the other`s credentials all together.
So yes, there can be misunderstood ignorance shoved in your face. Informed or not.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3686511
> 
> View attachment 3686512
> 
> Poor Donald. If only he could not make something go bankrupt. And at least not make something go bankrupt 4 fucking times.



Then he should fit right in. This Country is choked by trillion dollar debt. Maybe going bankrupt is better than reaching those figures. You know, I once crashed a car before..........


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If this were true,...I`d still be voting Trump. Each Candidate has to sell their vote, and the smarter people are, the more convincing they can be. None of this makes them magically the best Candidate for the job.
> 
> If I chose to rely on ability and career history,...I will ignore that one is a lawyer, one is a business man, or one is a New England Governor, whatever...... If I chose to decide on Political Party,...I`d ignore the other Party no matter what,.... If I chose to decide on a Candidate that has no political career and is free of any political favors and lobbyists, I will just ignore the other`s credentials all together.
> So yes, there can be misunderstood ignorance shoved in your face. Informed or not.


Closed mind and ignorant. Confirmed.

Does Trump's losing a net total of 3 billion dollars over the course of his career make him the best candidate to you?


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Then he should fit right in. This Country is choked by trillion dollar debt. Maybe going bankrupt is better than reaching those figures. You know, I once crashed a car before..........


I don't disagree with you on that. Our country is doing a poor job of managing our money.

So the solution is to put someone in office who has gone bankrupt 11 times?

Sounds legit. Totally makes sense.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Closed mind and ignorant. Confirmed.
> 
> Does Trump's losing a net total of 3 billion dollars over the course of his career make him the best candidate to you?


How much did he make?


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> How much did he make?


He declared bankruptcy.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He declared bankruptcy.


How much money did he make over his lifetime. Not what his net worth is, what his revenue was. I bet 3 billion is small compared to that number.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> How much money did he make over his lifetime. Not what his net worth is, what his revenue was. I bet 3 billion is small compared to that number.


He has lost 3 billion dollars overall. His bankruptcy pushed those losses on to others.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He has lost 3 billion dollars overall. His bankruptcy pushed those losses on to others.


I wish I was as bankrupt as he is!!!


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I wish I was as bankrupt as he is!!!


Ahh, so it's penis envy that is the basis of your faith in Trump.
"Some day if I work hard enough and be a better sheeple, I too can has all the Trump money I wants!"

You are completely missing the underlying point here. Unsurprisingly.

None of us here care what Trump's wealth is. It could be $100,000,000,000 for all I care. That doesn't matter. When you're a billionaire, it doesn't really matter if you have 1 billion or 100 billion. Because if you're not doing anything with it, you might as well have none.

The point is that he has put himself and or his businesses in to bankruptcy to avoid debt. He uses the system to his advantage all the while shitting on other people and business to get ahead. To some that is good business, to others that is unethical and borderline illegal. At the very least Trump can be characterized as a con man.

You are looking at it with simplistic a view, not surprisingly, in that you see someone who took $200M and turned it into ~$4.5B over 30 years. And that's all you see. You don't see anything else. But us rational, thinking people like to examine all the facets of one's career/history/what-have-you and draw conclusions based on something more evident.

Anyway. You probably aren't bright enough to comprehend what I just told you, so I know I'm wasting my time. Or you'll likely call it all bullshit. Which you are entitled to say. However you can refute a thing I just said. Mainly because your penis is tiny.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 20, 2016)

hey see4 how many businesses could trump have declared bankruptcy on, compared to how many times he actually did? are you making a "mountain out of a molehill"?


----------



## OddBall1st (May 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Closed mind and ignorant. Confirmed.
> 
> Does Trump's losing a net total of 3 billion dollars over the course of his career make him the best candidate to you?



It means he is familiar with the process and at his level, 3 billion over his career may not be much. I can say that career politicians over the last 20 years have let us into debt our grandchildren will be paying off and that don`t look as promising as a man that lost some and made much more. A made up mind is closed. So....that`s expected. Hillary and Sanders have failed to make up my mind in their favor. That`s not Donald`s fault.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> I don't disagree with you on that. Our country is doing a poor job of managing our money.
> 
> So the solution is to put someone in office who has gone bankrupt 11 times?
> 
> Sounds legit. Totally makes sense.



That means he now knows what not to do in certain areas, I certainly don`t want a person under investigation, has lied and covered them, and claimed to be broke after several 6 figure speeches. Or, Someone that can`t seem to give an order to his crew without consultation.

The solution is not to put career politicians in charge anymore, Both Democrats fall short of that mark. 11 times bankrupt and worth hundreds of millions,....that`s not bad at all.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> I don't disagree with you on that. Our country is doing a poor job of managing our money.
> 
> So the solution is to put someone in office who has gone bankrupt 11 times?
> 
> Sounds legit. Totally makes sense.



As SEC/State Hillary and crew lost near 3 billion in spent money receipts,...still missing today,...I should pick her instead ?


----------



## Rayne (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Thursday, May 19*
> 
> *Race/Topic (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
> General Election: Trump vs. Clinton FOX News Clinton 42, Trump 45 Trump +3
> General Election: Trump vs. Clinton Rasmussen Reports Clinton 37, Trump 42 Trump +5


*Thursday, May 19
Race/Topic (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton CBS News/NY Times Clinton 47, Trump 41 Clinton +6
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton FOX News Clinton 42, Trump 45 Trump +3
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton Rasmussen Reports Clinton 37, Trump 42 Trump +5
General Election: Trump vs. Sanders CBS News/NY Times Sanders 51, Trump 38 Sanders +13
General Election: Trump vs. Sanders FOX News Sanders 46, Trump 42 Sanders +4

Source of poll data

Rasmussen Reports polls are known to favor republican candidates. Rasmussen polls are automated pre-recorded phone calls to 1,000 potential voters at dinner time. The only polls that are truly accurate are the ones seen on election days.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> Ahh, so it's penis envy that is the basis of your faith in Trump.
> "Some day if I work hard enough and be a better sheeple, I too can has all the Trump money I wants!"
> 
> You are completely missing the underlying point here. Unsurprisingly.
> ...


http://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2015/dec/09/occupy-democrats/occupy-democrats-say-simple-investment-trumps-fath/


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

Btw chapter 11 four times. Not 11 bankruptcies.


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Lame comeback fisherman
> But seriously, do you know why all the uneducated seems to gravitate towards Trump. Is it the fact he speaks on a 4th grade level ?


Hows your crooked bitch doing today? The last time I looked she was spinning in the shitter. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> The Trumps inherited a little more than $200,000,000 in value of an established business. In cash, everyone can only speculate, but Forbes guessed that Trump got about $40 million cash from his KKK father dying. In 1982 Forbes again estimated that the business that Donald Trump had been running for 8 years was worth around $200,000,000. So after 8 years of hard work Donald Trump managed to increase the company's value $0. He has however turned a $200,000,000 business into a $4,500,000,000 empire since 1982. If one were to have simply put that $200,000,000 in a simple money market fund in 1982, they'd be worth over $8,700,000,000.
> 
> The point here is your claim is that Trump started from nothing and has amassed great wealth through ingenuity and sound business decisions. Anyone with a brain and eyes knows this not to be true. I'm sorry I can't convince you otherwise. I simply don't care enough.


At least you said the Trumps with a "s". Thats better, now you are shedding some of the bull shit off. Thats a good start. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2016)

radrolley said:


> I don't like how the media twists everything and makes Trump seem like a racist.


what did they twist?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3686651
> hey see4 how many businesses could trump have declared bankruptcy on, compared to how many times he actually did? are you making a "mountain out of a molehill"?


are you really still trying to push benghazi as a candal?

are you really that desperate and uninformed?


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you really still trying to push benghazi as a candal?
> 
> are you really that desperate and uninformed?


THE CROOKED BITCH, BENGHAZI, !!! About to break like a little fucking twig. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> THE CROOKED BITCH, BENGHAZI, !!! About to break like a little fucking twig. *TRUMP!*


you have the anger of a racist with a tiny, shriveled, always flaccid penis.

can you prove otherwise?


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

Hi @UncleBuck , how are the bitch's numbers holding up for you? *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi @UncleBuck , how are the bitch's numbers holding up for you? *TRUMP!*


 

so anyhoo, your penis is tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid. that is why you are so angry, bitter, and racist.

it makes sense. it explains everything nicely


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you have the anger of a racist with a tiny, shriveled, always flaccid penis.
> 
> can you prove otherwise?


Well, how the hell is your pecker working? the doc said I have the blood pressure of a twenty year old and my dick seems to act like it. So we are good. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3686865
> 
> so anyhoo, your penis is tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid. that is why you are so angry, bitter, and racist.
> 
> it makes sense. it explains everything nicely


Fuck , what the fuck happened to the big point spread? Its only been a week or so. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fuck , what the fuck happened to the big point spread? Its only been a week or so. *TRUMP!*





nitro harley said:


> Well, how the hell is your pecker working? the doc said I have the blood pressure of a twenty year old and my dick seems to act like it. So we are good. *TRUMP!*


yeah, good luck winnning without florida ohio and pennsylvania, old racist loser.

and no one can take your word on anything. so until you prove otherwise, we are all forced to conclude that your anger is caused by your tiny penis, which is shriveled and always flaccid.


----------



## nitro harley (May 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, good luck winnning without florida ohio and pennsylvania, old racist loser.
> 
> and no one can take your word on anything. so until you prove otherwise, we are all forced to conclude that your anger is caused by your tiny penis, which is shriveled and always flaccid.


Trump should win all three of those states. Sorry about your fucking luck buck. I don't think Hillary can take six months of Trump. She looks scared and fragile and could have a health problem at any moment. I think the dope she's on is going to make her have a mini stroke. Karma is a bitch , but she is a bitch so good luck with her numbers because at this rate she will be at zero by july. imo *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump should win all three of those states. Sorry about your fucking luck buck. I don't think Hillary can take six months of Trump. She looks scared and fragile and could have a health problem at any moment. I think the dope she's on is going to make her have a mini stroke. Karma is a bitch , but she is a bitch so good luck with her numbers because at this rate she will be at zero by july. imo *TRUMP!*


when did your penis become so tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid?


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw chapter 11 four times. Not 11 bankruptcies.


You would be correct if we were referring only to his Trump Casino in Atlantic City. But we aren't, and you're not.


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> As SEC/State Hillary and crew lost near 3 billion in spent money receipts,...still missing today,...I should pick her instead ?


"Spent money receipts" - Stop watching Alex Jones.


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3686651
> hey see4 how many businesses could trump have declared bankruptcy on, compared to how many times he actually did? are you making a "mountain out of a molehill"?


Hillary Clinton has gone bankrupt ZERO times. Bernie Sanders has gone bankrupt ZERO times. Donald Trump has gone bankrupt ELEVEN times that we know of.

No mountains, no molehills, no cute political cartoons. Just facts.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> Hillary Clinton has gone bankrupt ZERO times. Bernie Sanders has gone bankrupt ZERO times. Donald Trump has gone bankrupt ELEVEN times that we know of.
> 
> No mountains, no molehills, no cute political cartoons. Just facts.


and he paid zero dollars in taxes for years and years and years, even though he claimed he was worth $200 million.

now we know why he doesn't want to release his taxes.


----------



## see4 (May 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That means he now knows what not to do in certain areas, I certainly don`t want a person under investigation, has lied and covered them, and claimed to be broke after several 6 figure speeches. Or, Someone that can`t seem to give an order to his crew without consultation.
> 
> The solution is not to put career politicians in charge anymore, Both Democrats fall short of that mark. 11 times bankrupt and worth hundreds of millions,....that`s not bad at all.


That means 11 times he squandered other people's money for personal financial gain. And you think that's a good thing. And this is why I don't take you seriously.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It means he is familiar with the process and at his level, 3 billion over his career may not be much. I can say that career politicians over the last 20 years have let us into debt our grandchildren will be paying off and that don`t look as promising as a man that lost some and made much more. A made up mind is closed. So....that`s expected. Hillary and Sanders have failed to make up my mind in their favor. That`s not Donald`s fault.


Let me reduce your ignorance a little bit. Republicans led us there. Bill Clinton oversaw a balanced budget and Obama has been reducing the deficit throughout his term. Reagan, Bush 1 and especially Bush 2 absolutely crushed this country with deficit spending. 

The Donald promises more of the same. I'm not sure you can sound out more than a few words an hour, so I'll see if I can find a cartoon that helps describe his plans for ballooning the deficit for you.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw chapter 11 four times. Not 11 bankruptcies.


Oh, I'm sure the banks and contractors that got stiffed care about the difference. It only made a difference to the Donald.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That means he now knows what not to do in certain areas, I certainly don`t want a person under investigation, has lied and covered them, and claimed to be broke after several 6 figure speeches. Or, Someone that can`t seem to give an order to his crew without consultation.
> 
> The solution is not to put career politicians in charge anymore, Both Democrats fall short of that mark. 11 times bankrupt and worth hundreds of millions,....that`s not bad at all.


Dude, ignorance is not a virtue. Ignorance does nothing to help a person make good decisions, to the contrary, it leads them to making bad ones. Ignorance is why white crackers are failing in today's world. His ignorance is why Trump has actually lost more money than he has accrued over his career.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> As SEC/State Hillary and crew lost near 3 billion in spent money receipts,...still missing today,...I should pick her instead ?


Yep, because what you reference has nothing to do with Clinton. Although the masses of ignoramuses want to pin it on her. Sorry chump, wanting it to be so doesn't make it a reality. You can try closing your eyes, clicking your ruby slippers together and making a wish if you like but it won't change the facts. But ignoramuses from a failing sub population of humanity can't tell a fact from a fart. 
So, fart on.


----------



## ky man (May 20, 2016)

kiss America good by if that bitch gets in the white house she is worse then oboma..TRUMP


----------



## Rayne (May 21, 2016)

The crook Hillary? Oh the irony.... The crook trump, has a pending fraud trial. 

It gets worse.... Found in a Huffington Post article about the same trial...



> The lower-court judge in Manhattan has already determined that Trump and his university are liable for operating illegally in New York state as an unlicensed educational institution.
> 
> New York notified Trump in 2005 that he was violating state education law by using the word “University” when it was not actually chartered as one.


 *Emphasis added*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2016)

isn't tronald dump being sued in multiple states for fraud right now?

tiny shriveled always flaccid.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> You would be correct if we were referring only to his Trump Casino in Atlantic City. But we aren't, and you're not.


You are aware that he sells his name right?


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> when did your penis become so tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid?


Hey poopy pants, How long ago was it that your wife started shitting on the floor? Fuck that must be a bitch. *TRUMP!*


----------



## OddBall1st (May 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> "Spent money receipts" - Stop watching Alex Jones.


 Ya, loaned and earned monies were recorded pretty well considering the figures. It was the "you can`t get back" spent money that nobody really knows what happened to. Piss poor records in that area. No/partial, paper trail.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> That means 11 times he squandered other people's money for personal financial gain. And you think that's a good thing. And this is why I don't take you seriously.


 Well, I`m not out to impress you. But what you are doing is the same as saying the 8 or 9 times I fucked up a head gasket and caused more $$$ means I suck at it. But then you see4 it over 40 years and it don`t look so bad. I don`t anymore,....maybe he wont anymore.

When you go bankrupt, your vendors took the same risk,....He didn`t stiff payroll.


----------



## see4 (May 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are aware that he sells his name right?


I am. And that is the beauty of his business strategy. He lends his name to some projects and participates in others. If something goes wrong he simply backs away and says he simply lent his name. The perfect con.


----------



## see4 (May 21, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well, I`m not out to impress you. But what you are doing is the same as saying the 8 or 9 times I fucked up a head gasket and caused more $$$ means I suck at it. But then you see4 it over 40 years and it don`t look so bad. I don`t anymore,....maybe he wont anymore.
> 
> When you go bankrupt, your vendors took the same risk,....He didn`t stiff payroll.


He doesn't stiff payroll?
You should go read up on that one. Start in Florida.

So what you are saying is that for Trump, "the past is the past, he has learned from his mistakes".

And your other face is saying, "That bitch Hillary, she will Benghazi everyones emails because she is going to ban everyones guns!!".

Cool story bro.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Let me reduce your ignorance a little bit. Republicans led us there. Bill Clinton oversaw a balanced budget and Obama has been reducing the deficit throughout his term. Reagan, Bush 1 and especially Bush 2 absolutely crushed this country with deficit spending.
> 
> The Donald promises more of the same. I'm not sure you can sound out more than a few words an hour, so I'll see if I can find a cartoon that helps describe his plans for ballooning the deficit for you.



Republican President, Democratic controlled Congress,....BSing your way though is old guy. Good ole Democrat word placement. And Google. Tell me what you remember............ellipses.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, ignorance is not a virtue. Ignorance does nothing to help a person make good decisions, to the contrary, it leads them to making bad ones. Ignorance is why white crackers are failing in today's world. His ignorance is why Trump has actually lost more money than he has accrued over his career.



Good decision has variables and depends,...the right decision is one of two. I think a red car with green dots is as good decision,..he does not...........Painting it was the right thing to do or it will quickly rust out.

Make your good decisions accordingly,...but try to make some right one`s too.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> He doesn't stiff payroll?
> You should go read up on that one. Start in Florida.
> 
> So what you are saying is that for Trump, "the past is the past, he has learned from his mistakes".
> ...


Hillary was in a representing roll as SEC/State. Another whole half of her roll is top Spy. Don`t go that canal,......it`s too shallow. 

You cannot compare the two in those rolls. Where was Donald`s video or Mrs. Rice ?


----------



## OddBall1st (May 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, because what you reference has nothing to do with Clinton. Although the masses of ignoramuses want to pin it on her. Sorry chump, wanting it to be so doesn't make it a reality. You can try closing your eyes, clicking your ruby slippers together and making a wish if you like but it won't change the facts. But ignoramuses from a failing sub population of humanity can't tell a fact from a fart.
> So, fart on.



You telling me that because Hillary can wash her hands of it, she`s not part of it ? BS on guy..............ellipses.


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> I am. And that is the beauty of his business strategy. He lends his name to some projects and participates in others. If something goes wrong he simply backs away and says he simply lent his name. The perfect con.


I see you didn't answer my question on being paid to post in a political forum. I guess it must be true? The big money guy gets paid to flap. Fuck what this world is becoming is a bunch of lazy fucks. Figures. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

*CLINTONS ABUSE OF WOMEN HISTORY.*

This is just some of them, There are more but I thought it would not post for the amount of text. TRUMP!


*Eileen Wellstone*, 19-year-old English woman who said Clinton sexually assaulted her after she met him at a pub near the Oxford where the future President was a student in 1969. A retired State Department employee, who asked not to be identified, confirmed that he spoke with the family of the girl and filed a report with his superiors. Clinton admitted having sex with the girl, but claimed it was consensual. The victim's family declined to pursue the case;
*In 1972,* a 22-year-old woman told campus police at Yale University that she was sexually assaulted by Clinton, a law student at the college. No charges were filed, but retired campus policemen contacted by _Capitol Hill Blue_ confirmed the incident. The woman, tracked down by _Capitol Hill Blue_ last week, confirmed the incident, but declined to discuss it further and would not give permission to use her name;
*In 1974,* a female student at the University of Arkansas complained that then-law school instructor Bill Clinton tried to prevent her from leaving his office during a conference. She said he groped her and forced his hand inside her blouse. She complained to her faculty advisor who confronted Clinton, but Clinton claimed the student ''came on'' to him. The student left the school shortly after the incident. Reached at her home in Texas, the former student confirmed the incident, but declined to go on the record with her account. Several former students at the University have confirmed the incident in confidential interviews and said there were other reports of Clinton attempting to force himself on female students;
*Broaddrick*, a volunteer in Clinton's gubernatorial campaign, said he raped her in 1978. Mrs. Broaddrick suffered a bruised and torn lip, which she said she suffered when Clinton bit her during the rape;
*From 1978-1980*, during Clinton's first term as governor of Arkansas, state troopers assigned to protect the governor were aware of at least seven complaints from women who said Clinton forced, or attempted to force, himself on them sexually. One retired state trooper said in an interview that the common joke among those assigned to protect Clinton was "who's next?". One former state trooper said other troopers would often escort women to the governor's hotel room after political events, often more than one an evening;
*Carolyn Moffet,* a legal secretary in Little Rock in 1979, said she met then-governor Clinton at a political fundraiser and shortly thereafter received an invitation to meet the governor in his hotel room. "I was escorted there by a state trooper. When I went in, he was sitting on a couch, wearing only an undershirt. He pointed at his penis and told me to suck it. I told him I didn't even do that for my boyfriend and he got mad, grabbed my head and shoved it into his lap. I pulled away from him and ran out of the room."
*Elizabeth Ward*, the Miss Arkansas who won the Miss America crown in 1982, told friends she was forced by Clinton to have sex with him shortly after she won her state crown. Last year, Ward, who is now married with the last name of Gracen (from her first marriage), told an interviewer she did have sex with Clinton but said it was consensual. Close friends of Ward, however, say she still maintains privately that Clinton forced himself on her.
*Paula Corbin,* an Arkansas state worker, filed a sexual harassment case against Clinton after an encounter in a Little Rock hotel room where the then-governor exposed himself and demanded oral sex. Clinton settled the case with Jones recently with an $850,000 cash payment.
*Sandra Allen James, *a former Washington, DC, political fundraiser says Presidential candidate-to-be Clinton invited her to his hotel room during a political trip to the nation's capital in 1991, pinned her against the wall and stuck his hand up her dress. She says she screamed loud enough for the Arkansas State Trooper stationed outside the hotel suite to bang on the door and ask if everything was all right, at which point Clinton released her and she fled the room. When she reported the incident to her boss, he advised her to keep her mouth shut if she wanted to keep working. Miss James has since married and left Washington. Reached at her home last week, the former Miss James said she later learned that other women suffered the same fate at Clinton's hands when he was in Washington during his Presidential run.
*Christy Zercher*, a flight attendant on Clinton's leased campaign plane in 1992, says Presidential candidate Clinton exposed himself to her, grabbed her breasts and made explicit remarks about oral sex. A video shot on board the plane by ABC News shows an obviously inebriated Clinton with his hand between another young flight attendant's legs. Zercher said later in an interview that White House attorney Bruce Lindsey tried to pressure her into not going public about the assault.
*Kathleen Willey*, a White House volunteer, reported that Clinton grabbed her, fondled her breast and pressed her hand against his genitals during an Oval Office meeting in November, 1993. Willey, who told her story in a _60 Minutes_ interview, became a target of a White House-directed smear campaign after she went public.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey poopy pants, How long ago was it that your wife started shitting on the floor? Fuck that must be a bitch. *TRUMP!*


you're running away from the question like the coward you are, and admittng that you have a tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid penis. i have asked you to prove otherwise, but clealy you can't. 

thus we are forced to conclude that you have a tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid penis.


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CLINTONS ABUSE OF WOMEN HISTORY.*
> 
> This is just some of them, There are more but I thought it would not post for the amount of text. TRUMP!
> 
> ...


Is Bill running again ? I thought it was Hillary.
Since you didn't finish high school does that mean your wife is dumb ?


----------



## see4 (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I see you didn't answer my question on being paid to post in a political forum. I guess it must be true? The big money guy gets paid to flap. Fuck what this world is becoming is a bunch of lazy fucks. Figures. TRUMP!


I wish I were getting paid to counter the bullshit you come up with. If I got a nickel for each line of your bullshit I've refuted, I'd be rich.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I see you didn't answer my question on being paid to post in a political forum. I guess it must be true?


can you prove that your penis is not tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid?


----------



## see4 (May 21, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary was in a representing roll as SEC/State. Another whole half of her roll is top Spy. Don`t go that canal,......it`s too shallow.
> 
> You cannot compare the two in those rolls. Where was Donald`s video or Mrs. Rice ?


Seriously, cool story bro.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 21, 2016)

anti gunners, BTFO!!!​


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi @UncleBuck , how are the bitch's numbers holding up for you? *TRUMP!*


Uncle Buck is the only thing shriveled around here. He is just a punk living in his moms basement. All you would have to do is say boo too him from across the street to make his shit himself. Best to just ignore him... #TRUMPTRAIN2016


----------



## Fogdog (May 21, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Republican President, Democratic controlled Congress,....BSing your way though is old guy. Good ole Democrat word placement. And Google. Tell me what you remember............ellipses.


Ignorance isn't a virtue. Reagan had a split congress during much of his time in office. During GOP Senatorial control he initiate and managed to get passed unfunded tax cuts and increased spending, creating the largest expansion of peacetime debt ever seen. Bush 2 oversaw the same with Republican control over both houses. You are repeating an old and false myth that Democrats are fiscal spendthrifts. Just the opposite is true. 

Trump promises the same thing. Cut taxes and increase spending. You are an ignoramus. You and your fellow ignorant Trump supporters are a dying and failing breed in the US.


----------



## see4 (May 21, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3687425
> 
> anti gunners, BTFO!!!​


Hillary is going to be hard on guns. True. But she has not once took the position of "get rid of all guns".

Why can't Trump ever tell the truth? Why can't he ever be honest? Why are you so gullible? Why are you supporting a candidate who is racist, misogynist and untrustworthy? Is it because you are a racist misogynist?


----------



## see4 (May 21, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Uncle Buck is the only thing shriveled around here. He is just a punk living in his moms basement. All you would have to do is say boo too him from across the street to make his shit himself. Best to just ignore him... #TRUMPTRAIN2016


Clearly you've said this to yourself over and over to help you sleep at night. Why is UB on your mind so much?


----------



## Fogdog (May 21, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3687425
> 
> anti gunners, BTFO!!!​


If it weren't for the anger and violence perpetrated by Trump supporters, it would be funny to read the kind of ignorant BS that you and other Trump followers spew here. Its not but I still laugh at you. The anger coming from your completely ignorant crowd is due to financial and social insecurity following the changes now taking place in the world today. You and yours blame illegal immigrants and "China" for your troubles. The root cause of Trump follower's failure to thrive in today's society is their ignorance and lack of valuable skills. They get angry, beat people up and blame their problems on others when in fact, they are dumbshits that nobody want to hire. So, stew in your own juices ignoramus.

The people who support Trump are a dying breed because they can't compete in today's world. And they don't take measures to make themselves more employable. Many, if not most are on the dole or will be within a short time because they are fuck ups. Generous people like me don't want to see your children starve or be homeless, so we support what's necessary to prevent that and give you and yours a chance to better yourselves through education. Yet here we are, Trump's followers are going to vote for the leader of a party that would deprive them of the benefits they need to scrape by. So, stew in your own juices ignoramus.

Progressives are better educated, make better money, drive better cars and are simply better looking than Trump's crackers.

So suck it. Dead ender.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 21, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well, I`m not out to impress you. But what you are doing is the same as saying the 8 or 9 times I fucked up a head gasket and caused more $$$ means I suck at it. But then you see4 it over 40 years and it don`t look so bad. I don`t anymore,....maybe he wont anymore.
> 
> When you go bankrupt, your vendors took the same risk,....He didn`t stiff payroll.


That's all bs when you go bankrupt you are stiffing your vendors payroll, you make it sound like going bankrupt harms no one, the dumpsters business continued to do business; his vendors weren't as lucky some closed up shop and other's were lucky to get pennies on the dollar. How many times did Warren Buffet go bankrupt?

B4L


----------



## ky man (May 21, 2016)

GO TRUMP..................KY


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (May 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If it weren't for the anger and violence perpetrated by Trump supporters.


 That's as far as anyone needs to read into one of your posts to see your level of ignorance. Just another troll to ignore.....


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

Could you please ignore me too. Thanks


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Is Bill running again ? I thought it was Hillary.
> Since you didn't finish high school does that mean your wife is dumb ?


I hear the bitch is going to put Billy in charge of the economy. I guess you missed that part? TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ignorance isn't a virtue. Reagan had a split congress during much of his time in office. During GOP Senatorial control he initiate and managed to get passed unfunded tax cuts and increased spending, creating the largest expansion of peacetime debt ever seen. Bush 2 oversaw the same with Republican control over both houses. You are repeating an old and false myth that Democrats are fiscal spendthrifts. Just the opposite is true.
> 
> Trump promises the same thing. Cut taxes and increase spending. You are an ignoramus. You and your fellow ignorant Trump supporters are a dying and failing breed in the US.


I can't wait for Trump to make an unemployment line of government workers in all fifty states that is several blocks long. Just imagine how fast our dept could turn around. Chris Christy got rid of several thousand government workers and turned the state of New Jersey around from where it was. Fuck'en A. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

A LIBERALISM FUNNY. TRUMP!

https://i.sli.mg/n9cvWm.jpg


----------



## Rayne (May 21, 2016)

For such a "Honest" "Law abiding" U.S. citizen that pays his "Fair share" of taxes... It gets worse: More than 100 lawsuits, disputes, tied to trump and his companies.

Quotes taken from the article, with emphasis added:



> Trump’s companies have been engaged in battles over taxes almost every year from the late 1980s until as recently as March, the analysis of court cases, property records, and other documents across the country shows. At least five Trump companies were issued warrants totaling more than $13,000 for late or unpaid taxes in New York state just since Trump declared his candidacy in June 2015, according to state records.





> As recently as last week, Trump said he was “willing to pay more” taxes personally and that “taxes for the rich will go up somewhat” if he becomes president. But the lawsuits and other tax-related disputes show a different reality for his businesses. They illustrate a pattern of systematically disputing tax bills, arguing for lower property assessments, and in some cases not paying taxes until the government takes additional action. At least three dozen times, Trump companies’ unpaid tax bills have forced the New York State Department of Taxation and Finance to go to local courts to get liens against his properties to try to collect overdue bills. New Jersey also had to go to court for a lien to collect a Trump company’s unpaid tax bill.





> Trump has acknowledged that he tries to pay as little taxes as possible, and the public records across the country shed light on how he does it. In documents rarely seen by the public, Trump's businesses regularly minimize the value of his properties for tax purposes. Publicly, including in his presidential financial disclosure report, Trump’s team declares many of those same properties are worth tens of millions of dollars more.
> 
> He’s fought tax collectors to lower the assessed values of his luxury golf courses in Briarcliff, N.Y., and Jupiter, Fla. Yet on his presidential financial disclosure report, he valued each at more than $50 million.





> USA TODAY’s examination of Trump’s track record as a business taxpayer found not just court actions, but dozens of additional tax disputes with local authorities that didn’t reach the courthouse in states including New York, Nevada, Florida and New Jersey. In some cases, Trump’s businesses have disputed tax assessments; in others, they have simply not paid the tax bill until after the government took additional action.





> In New York, for example, there are dozens of tax warrants against Trump businesses.





> “You have to ignore us to end up with a tax warrant,” said Geoff Gloak, spokesman for the state Department of Taxation and Finance.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (May 21, 2016)

Rayne said:


> For such a "Honest" "Law abiding" U.S. citizen... It gets worse: More than 100 lawsuits, disputes, tied to trump and his companies.
> 
> Quotes taken from the article, with emphasis added:


Unlike Hillary though he is not under criminal investigation by the FBI. Nuff said.... #TRUMPTRAIN2016


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I hear the bitch is going to put Billy in charge of the economy. I guess you missed that part? TRUMP!


And she is going after unfair global trade. Oh wait, it was her hubby Bill that passed NAFTA which was the opening of the flood gates. #TRUMPTRAIN2016


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (May 21, 2016)

The many liberals in this thread consider themselves "progressive thinkers." Hate to burst your bubbles kids. But socialism has been around for a very long time. Nothing "progressive" about it at all. #TRUMPTRAIN2016


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I can't wait for Trump to make an unemployment line of government workers in all fifty states that is several blocks long. Just imagine how fast our dept could turn around. Chris Christy got rid of several thousand government workers and turned the state of New Jersey around from where it was. Fuck'en A. TRUMP!


And when he cuts the government cheese off. All of these "progressive" thinkers will actually have to get a job, Priceless! #TRUMPTRAIN2016


----------



## Rayne (May 21, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Unlike Hillary though he is not under criminal investigation by the FBI.


Tax evasion and bankruptcy fraud are crimes.

A crook is a crook regardless of which government agency or agencies are doing investigations.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (May 21, 2016)

Rayne said:


> A crook is a crook regardless of which government agency is doing the investigations.


So name one politician that's not a crook? And bankruptcy is not a criminal act by the way. #TRUMPTRAIN2016


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

*CLINTON SERIAL RAPIST PICTURES.*

*Dolly Kyle Browning*
Was told to remain silent, or have media "destroy" her.





*Judy Gibbs*
Penthouse model & call girl, burned to death in her house after agreeing to help in an investigation into Arkansas drug dealing. According to her family, Bill was a regular customer at Judy's bordello, and according to Barry Spivey, a Clinton bodyguard, Bill displayed Judy's Penthouse photos on the gubernatorial plane as it flew over the burned ruin that had been her home.





*Gennifer Flowers*
Her alleged 12-year affair with Clinton began in 1977. He first denied it, but later admitted to having been involved with her.






*Kathleen Willey*
She claimed on _60 Minutes_ that in 1993 Clinton kissed her, touched her breast and put her hand on his erection.





*Deborah Mathis*
Named by Larry Nichols in his lawsuit as one of Clinton's lovers, Deborah's career started with a job with the White House press corps.





*Cristy Zercher*

One of the Clinton Stewerdesses, Zercher claims that Clinotn fondled her breats while Hillary slept just a few feet away.







*Elizabeth Ward*
Reported to have been date-raped by Bill Clinton, this former Miss America and TV actress has left the country to avoid being subpeonaed by Kenneth Starr.










*Paula Corbin Jones*
She filed a civil lawsuit against Clinton, claiming that he exposed himself to her and asked her for oral sex in 1991.





*Monica Lewinsky*
A former White House intern who claims to have engaged in oral sex with the President in the Oval Office.







*Now check out mom!*
*Virginia Kelley*
Dear old mom when she was young and vivacious. Doesn't she look eerily familiar??? Big dark hair, full lips...





Bill's turning out to be a "complex" kind of guy (not to mention a real momma's boy!)


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I hear the bitch is going to put Billy in charge of the economy. I guess you missed that part? TRUMP!


How long do you think you have to live after Clinton is elected ?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How long do you think you have to live after Clinton is elected ?


Those death panels will kill him


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How long do you think you have to live after Clinton is elected ?


Well with the kind of money I have stashed away and with the advances in medicine along with the clintons being older than me, I can see pissing on their grave someday. TRUMP!


----------



## Rayne (May 21, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> So name one politician that's not a crook? And bankruptcy is not a criminal act by the way.


Bankruptcy FRAUD is a crime. *Bankruptcy fraud* is a white-collar crime that takes four general forms. First, debtors conceal assets to avoid having to forfeit them. Second, individuals intentionally file false or incomplete forms. Third, individuals sometimes file multiple times using either false information or real information in several states.

As far as I am concerned all future or current U.S. politicians are crooks. Some of my family members were left to die on the "Trail of Tears" while being forced, at gun point, to evacuate my homeland by the U.S. Government.


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well with the kind of money I have stashed away and with the advances in medicine along with the clintons being older than me, I can see pissing on their grave someday. TRUMP!


I don't know about that fisherman. After you have to call her President Clinton you might ( using your favorite word ) pop. 
Are you going to watch her inauguration ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't know about that fisherman. After you have to call her President Clinton you might ( using your favorite word ) pop.
> Are you going to watch her inauguration ?


*THE BITCH WILL BE CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE FUCKING TWIG! * before that ever happens. Watch and learn. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THE BITCH WILL BE CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE FUCKING TWIG! * before that ever happens. Watch and learn. TRUMP!


Yeah I think that old heart of yours just might pop, when she is President. Who does your wife support ?


----------



## see4 (May 21, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Unlike Hillary though he is not under criminal investigation by the FBI. Nuff said.... #TRUMPTRAIN2016


Neither is Hillary. The FBI is investigating the servers and staff to see if there are any criminal charges that could be brought. None have been found so far.

Didn't work for you Benghazi, unlikely to work in Emailgate.

Instead of offer up tricks, cheats and bullshit, how about offer up a fiscal and social platform that people can get behind?


----------



## see4 (May 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah I think that old heart of yours just might pop, when she is President. Who does your wife support ?


His wife supports Sea World. Where the other whales live.


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah I think that old heart of yours just might pop, when she is President. Who does your wife support ?


Hell, I haven't been more relaxed in over seven years now. My wife is on the TRUMP TRAIN, she was a little bit behind me because there were so many to chose from. I knew Trump was in it to win it last september and she jumped on after the first of the year. 

Who do you and your wife support? for the record. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

The democratic party has some thinking to do. TRUMP!

_“Democrat Senate candidates need to ask themselves: Can they really support Hillary Clinton? She’s a living history of scandal, lies and spin. Defended an accused child rapist, then laughed about his lenient sentence. Whitewater. Travelgate. Chinagate. Filegate. She politically attacked sexual harassment victims, pretended she landed under sniper fire. Benghazi. The Clinton Foundation. FBI investigation. Ruthless. Fake accents, fake concerns, and fake laughs. Hillary Clinton. She’s the living embodiment of everything that people hate about politics. Democratic Senate candidates—she is your burden to bear.”_
_
*GOOD LUCK WITH THE CROOKED BITCH!*_


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

Here is a Clinton classic, then billy gets impeached. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (May 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> Neither is Hillary. The FBI is investigating the servers and staff to see if there are any criminal charges that could be brought


 No she is under investigation.

http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/the-fbi-just-gave-hillary-the-worst-news-of-her-campaign/

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/fbi-director-questions-hillary-clintons-description-fbi-email/story?id=39048269

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/05/19/will-democrat-intimidations-fbi-director-comey-kill-hillary-investigation/
Parse it any way you want...
And as far as your Benghazi comment goes. Just proves what a anti american loser you are....


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hell, I haven't been more relaxed in over seven years now. My wife is on the TRUMP TRAIN, she was a little bit behind me because there were so many to chose from. I knew Trump was in it to win it last september and she jumped on after the first of the year.
> 
> Who do you and your wife support? for the record. TRUMP!


Women all across America are jumping on the #TRUMPTRAIN2016


----------



## OddBall1st (May 21, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> That's all bs when you go bankrupt you are stiffing your vendors payroll, you make it sound like going bankrupt harms no one, the dumpsters business continued to do business; his vendors weren't as lucky some closed up shop and other's were lucky to get pennies on the dollar. How many times did Warren Buffet go bankrupt?
> 
> B4L



It`s not all BS. Going bankrupt is an option to restructure under a management company to form a positive cash flow and pay off debt/fees/fines.. and regain your business over time, or the option to close, settle/sell-off., which will stiff your vendors and depending on their size, is linked to their payroll. The business owners personal bank accounts are not in play, only the business valued and bank accounts. Either we go to long cashier lines or vendors will offer credit lines.

And being bankrupt multiple times and still in business can`t be compared to failed career politicians. As President, he will have a treasury, and a Congress to share blames with.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ignorance isn't a virtue. Reagan had a split congress during much of his time in office. During GOP Senatorial control he initiate and managed to get passed unfunded tax cuts and increased spending, creating the largest expansion of peacetime debt ever seen. Bush 2 oversaw the same with Republican control over both houses. You are repeating an old and false myth that Democrats are fiscal spendthrifts. Just the opposite is true.
> 
> Trump promises the same thing. Cut taxes and increase spending. You are an ignoramus. You and your fellow ignorant Trump supporters are a dying and failing breed in the US.



Obama`s 2017 fiscal budget,...4.15 Trillion $ With 1.1 trillion spent on discretionary spending.

Someone`s gonna have to take out a foreign loan.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How long do you think you have to live after Clinton is elected ?


likely a siezure around 11:30 PM Nov. 8, after being trolled to death about how many times he said TRUMP.


----------



## Fogdog (May 21, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Obama`s 2017 fiscal budget,...4.15 Trillion $ With 1.1 trillion spent on discretionary spending.
> 
> Someone`s gonna have to take out a foreign loan.


Obama inherited a huge deficit and quite appropriately has been bringing the deficit down over the years. Democrats are much better at managing government than spendthrift, and ignorant Republicans.


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

Clinton ,*TRUMP!* entertainment.


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

*TRUMP SURGING IN THE POLLS!*


*HOW TRUMP IS SURGING IN THE POLLS*
By Sam Wenkert • On May 21, 2016 • In Election Election 0

*It’s been said before, and it will be said many times again. The ‘Trump Train’ has no brakes.*
As I am writing this, the Republican Party is in its final stages of unifying. Even Paul Ryan is in the midst of possibly endorsing Trump after their longstanding quells. The other, failed Republican candidates made moves to either endorse, or completely avoid talk about Trump. But no opposition. The presumptive nominee, Donald J. Trump took the opportunity to unify his party with just three words: defeat Hillary Clinton.


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Obama inherited a huge deficit and quite appropriately has been bringing the deficit down over the years. Democrats are much better at managing government than spendthrift, and ignorant Republicans.


I guess you think Chicago and Detroit are Democratic master pieces? Obama Organized Chicago, or what ever the fuck the guy did. who the hell knows. 19 going to 21 Trillion dollars in dept. What was it when Bush got out? The Dems look like a fucking train wreak. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 21, 2016)

A Clinton hail mary. LOL TRUMP!

http://i.imgur.com/xyjdc5n.jpg


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I hear the bitch is going to put Billy in charge of the economy. I guess you missed that part? TRUMP!


Wouldn't you put Bill in charge of the economy after all he is the only modern time President to leave office with a budget surplus unless of course you can provide us with the name of the Republican President who ever had a budget surplus...I'll save you the trouble of bursting that 1 brain cell you have and let you know that a budget surplus by a Republican President never, ever happened!

Trump supporters are HUGE suckers! Hahaha!

B4L


----------



## bundee1 (May 21, 2016)

Please take some of your stashed tax dodging money and buy some spelling lessons. Part of your incredibly annoying ignorance is that I can picture you spitting corn at the keyboard when you're trying to sound out the words. Are you proud as an American adult that with all of your "golden age of America" education this is how you communicate? This is what you want for this country? And your candidate reflects your values.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 21, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Wouldn't you put Bill in charge of the economy after all he is the only modern time President to leave office with a budget surplus unless of course you can provide us with the name of the Republican President who ever had a budget surplus...I'll save you the trouble of bursting that 1 brain cell you have and let you know that a budget surplus by a Republican President never, ever happened!
> 
> Trump supporters are HUGE suckers! Hahaha!
> 
> B4L


It never happened under a Democratic president either... They said it was a budget surplus yet the debt went up... 

Secondly, the economy went up using 180 degree tactics from what Hillary wants. Bill cut taxes and regulation, hillary wants to increase it. 

Is bill going to change the economy with the power of his personality??


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 21, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Please take some of your stashed tax dodging money and buy some spelling lessons. Part of your incredibly annoying ignorance is that I can picture you spitting corn at the keyboard when you're trying to sound out the words. Are you proud as an American adult that with all of your "golden age of America" education this is how you communicate? This is what you want for this country? And your candidate reflects your values.


In business trump is awesome to women and his employees... Yes, we want a candidate that respects women and the people that work for him. Shocking, I KNOW!!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 21, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THE BITCH WILL BE CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE FUCKING TWIG! * before that ever happens. Watch and learn. TRUMP!


You're one funny dude, your extensive vocabulary to describe Hillary is bitch or crush her like a twig time to change up man that shit is lame already!

B4L


----------



## bundee1 (May 21, 2016)

He keeps repeating himself because that is the only phrase he can spell correctly. He should team up with Ky man and double his misspelled vocabulary.


----------



## see4 (May 21, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> No she is under investigation.
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/the-fbi-just-gave-hillary-the-worst-news-of-her-campaign/
> 
> ...


She is not under criminal investigation as you stated. She is simply under investigation to find whether there are criminal charges that can be brought. None have been found so far.

I am so sorry that you don't like facts. I'm sure you were top of the class in your home school. 

Yea, I'm anti american. I served my country, I pay more in taxes than you make and I participate in the political process by voting. Oh and I own several small businesses and your tiny penis is very tiny. So there's that.


----------



## Rayne (May 21, 2016)

For those who want to know about campaign finances... Federal Election Commission: Presidential Campaign Finances
Pay attention to the section on summaries and expenditures toward right side of your screen.

The debt incurred "on the campaign trail" for trump is "HUGE" compared to the others. It makes me wonder who is going to be in charge of paying down that massive campaign debt. Oh wait... like all other U.S. debt... the taxpayers are going to. 

Don't forget trump demanded to be paid five million USD to attend a televised debate, before the beginning of the primaries.


----------



## Rayne (May 21, 2016)

Once again... The only polls that are accurate and unbiased are the ones showing the actual vote tallies on election days. Random polls like the ones you might see televised before an election day are inaccurate and biased.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Wouldn't you put Bill in charge of the economy after all he is the only modern time President to leave office with a budget surplus unless of course you can provide us with the name of the Republican President who ever had a budget surplus...I'll save you the trouble of bursting that 1 brain cell you have and let you know that a budget surplus by a Republican President never, ever happened!
> 
> Trump supporters are HUGE suckers! Hahaha!
> 
> B4L


I wouldn't put a rapist in charge of jack shit! *TRUMP!*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 22, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s not all BS. Going bankrupt is an option to restructure under a management company to form a positive cash flow and pay off debt/fees/fines.. and regain your business over time, or the option to close, settle/sell-off., which will stiff your vendors and depending on their size, is linked to their payroll. The business owners personal bank accounts are not in play, only the business valued and bank accounts. Either we go to long cashier lines or vendors will offer credit lines.
> 
> And being bankrupt multiple times and still in business can`t be compared to failed career politicians. As President, he will have a treasury, and a Congress to share blames with.


Bankruptcy is an option for many folks however when a businessman goes bankrupt someone will be left holding his dick in his hands and it's unlikely it will be the person filing bankruptcy.

I just can't understand how some folks think bankruptcy is such a smart business decision I feel innocent workers will be fucked through no fault of their hard work.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You're one funny dude, your extensive vocabulary to describe Hillary is bitch or crush her like a twig time to change up man that shit is lame already!
> 
> B4L


No, I don't think so. I kinda like it TRUMP!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I wouldn't put a rapist in charge of jack shit! *TRUMP!*[/QUOTE
> 
> But a con man is better?  Btw who got raped?
> 
> B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 22, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Bankruptcy is an option for many folks however when a businessman goes bankrupt someone will be left holding his dick in his hands and it's unlikely it will be the person filing bankruptcy.
> 
> I just can't understand how some folks think bankruptcy is such a smart business decision I feel innocent workers will be fucked through no fault of their hard work.
> 
> B4L


Because if he didnt declare bankruptcy all his employees would be out of a job. You want to look at the suffering without looking at the benefit.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> In business trump is awesome to women and his employees... Yes, we want a candidate that respects women and the people that work for him. Shocking, I KNOW!!


Women: You have to treat them like s--t." –Donald Trump


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 22, 2016)

I have decades of proof and happy employees and you have a soundbite. BRAVO!!


----------



## OddBall1st (May 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Obama inherited a huge deficit and quite appropriately has been bringing the deficit down over the years. Democrats are much better at managing government than spendthrift, and ignorant Republicans.



So, to help bring the deficit down, Obama will spend more money than all other Presidents before him combined. Is that the great management skills of a Democrat ?


----------



## OddBall1st (May 22, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Bankruptcy is an option for many folks however when a businessman goes bankrupt someone will be left holding his dick in his hands and it's unlikely it will be the person filing bankruptcy.
> 
> I just can't understand how some folks think bankruptcy is such a smart business decision I feel innocent workers will be fucked through no fault of their hard work.
> 
> B4L


 Ok, I see,...Let me clear it for you,....Yes bankruptcy is harmful and is never a goal to reach. There is nothing positive about it. It`s an option that allows the boss to crumble but through mandated management the plant can remain open. The other option is for the plant to close and vendors to fight for what`s owed.

Trump has 11 failures, but nobody counts successes. If you have 11 failures and 350 successes, you are not doing that bad unless the failures were in critical areas.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

@Blunted 4 lyfe ,Here you go,

*Bill Clinton sexual misconduct allegations*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bill Clinton, the 42nd President of the United States, has been publicly accused by many women of sexual misconduct; one woman *(Juanita Broaddrick) has publicly accused him of **rape,* another (Kathleen Willey) states Clinton groped her without consent, and a third accuser (Paula Jones) states that Clinton sexually harassed her. No other woman has publicly accused Clinton of sexual misconduct, although many others have accused him of adultery, and rumors of additional sexual misconduct have been publicized in tabloid magazines and on the Internet.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

*Clintons crash and burn!
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2016/05/20/why-hillary-clinton-is-sinking-faster-than-titanic.html?intcmp=ob_article_sidebar_video&intcmp=obnetwork
*
*POLITICS*
*Why Hillary Clinton is sinking faster than the Titanic*

By Wayne Allyn Root

Published May 20, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook4294 Twitter1898 livefyre1149 Email Print






FILE -- April 6, 2016: Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton speaks at the Pennsylvania AFL-CIO Convention in Philadelphia. (AP Photo/Matt Rourke)

I’v


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

*TRUMP INTERVIEW.*


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

Hey @UncleBuck , What the fuck is this telling you? * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

*TRUMP!, FOR THE WIN!*

We might as well just hand Trump the keys. Fuck'en A.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> And when he cuts the government cheese off. All of these "progressive" thinkers will actually have to get a job, Priceless! #TRUMPTRAIN2016


the most right wing, red states are the ones hogging up all the welfare.

but you don't care about facts.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CLINTON SERIAL RAPIST PICTURES.
> Monica Lewinsky*
> A former White House intern who claims to have engaged in oral sex with the President in the Oval Office.


that was rape?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THE BITCH WILL BE CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE FUCKING TWIG! * before that ever happens. Watch and learn. TRUMP!


calm down, you old shit. you are going to have a heart attack.

can you prove that your penis is not tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid?


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that was rape?


No, thats was a blow job. One of the other victims was the rape. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Women all across America are jumping on the #TRUMPTRAIN2016


nope.







47% unfavorable.

you hate facts, hence why you support a racist loser for president.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> calm down, you old shit. you are going to have a heart attack.
> 
> can you prove that your penis is not tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid?


Poopy pants, How many weeks do you think the bitch will still be standing? I bet the gut bomb is of biblical proportions over at the crooked bitch's house. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No, thats was a blow job. One of the other victims was the rape. TRUMP!


so then you lied. thus we can't trust any of your other allegations because you are now a known liar.

and your penis is tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid, you have not had an erection in years, your wife is a fat whale who is defrauding social security, you have secret gay sex on your fishing boat, and you are moments away from a heart attack.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, How many weeks do you think the bitch will still be standing? I bet the gut bomb is of biblical proportions over at the bitch's house. TRUMP!


why are you avoiding the facts about your tiny, shriveled, always flaccid penis?

you could take a picture and post it and prove me wrong n mere seconds, but you don't because you can't. your penis is just so tiny and shriveled.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so then you lied. thus we can't trust any of your other allegations because you are now a known liar.
> 
> and your penis is tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid, you have not had an erection in years, your wife is a fat whale who is defrauding social security, you have secret gay sex on your fishing boat, and you are moments away from a heart attack.



poppy pants, I am just the messenger , I didn't write the news take it up with wikipedia. I just look up the facts. TRUMP!


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey @UncleBuck , What the fuck is this telling you? * TRUMP!*


National Poll: Sanders Beats Trump By Double Digits

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2016/05/polls-sanders-potential-beat-trump-160514170035436.html


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> poppy pants, I am just the messenger , I didn't write the news take it up with wikipedia. I just look up the facts. TRUMP!


Trouble with that nitro, you limit yourself to FOX.

Bad move.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> National Poll: Sanders Beats Trump By Double Digits
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2016/05/polls-sanders-potential-beat-trump-160514170035436.html


Hey sky, Bernie's numbers have been strong. Maybe he will still pull it off. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> poppy pants, I am just the messenger , I didn't write the news take it up with wikipedia. I just look up the facts. TRUMP!


You don't report any either


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Trouble with that nitro, you limit yourself to FOX.
> 
> Bad move.


Sky, I don't really. I watch a little bit of everything here in Hawaii. Just internet hook up. We do watch series we haven't seen before on Hulu. " The last man on earth" is what we are watching currently. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> poppy pants, I am just the messenger , I didn't write the news take it up with wikipedia. I just look up the facts. TRUMP!


you are a horrible messenger because you think getting a blowjob is rape. you are a known liar.

and your penis is tiny shriveled and flaccid. and you have gay sex on your fishing boat because you hate your fat wife.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sky, I don't really. I watch a little bit of everything here in Hawaii. Just internet hook up. We do watch series we haven't seen before on Hulu. " The last man on earth" is what we are watching currently. nitro


i am currently watching a series called "known racist and liar with tiny shriveled flaccid penis approaches heart attack".

and you have gay sex when you are on your fishing boat.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You don't report any either


I have only reported bucky a few times for porn posts. But maybe one of yours a time or two. Other than that I don't report. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have only reported bucky a few times for porn posts. But maybe one of yours a time or two. Other than that I don't report. nitro


can you prove that you don't have gay sex with men when you are on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy?


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a horrible messenger because you think getting a blowjob is rape. you are a known liar.
> 
> and your penis is tiny shriveled and flaccid. and you have gay sex on your fishing boat because you hate your fat wife.


Hey poopy pants , here's a message for you. LOL TRUMP!

And your rape interest.

*Bill Clinton sexual misconduct allegations*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bill Clinton, the 42nd President of the United States, has been publicly accused by many women of sexual misconduct; one woman *(Juanita Broaddrick) has publicly accused him of rape**,* another (Kathleen Willey) states Clinton groped her without consent, and a third accuser (Paula Jones) states that Clinton sexually harassed her. No other woman has publicly accused Clinton of sexual misconduct, although many others have accused him of adultery, and rumors of additional sexual misconduct have been publicized in tabloid magazines and on the Internet.


----------



## bundee1 (May 22, 2016)

Come on now buck let's Keep it personal but Keep the gays out of this. He's entitled to bang whomever he wants. (grammar?) even on the back of his yacht sized wife.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> can you prove that you don't have gay sex with men when you are on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy?


You are not to bright, You have absolutely no proof of your question you seek answers for. Do you know how fucking stupid that sounds. You are defiantly not a smart fucker like one of your other buddies. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Come on now buck let's Keep it personal but Keep the gays out of this. He's entitled to bang whomever he wants. (grammar?) even on the back of his yacht sized wife.


i should mention that there's not anything wrong with @nitro harley having gay sex with men on the fishing boat he inherited from his daddy.

in just think he needs to come out of the closet already.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are not to bright, You have absolutely no proof of your question you seek answers for. Do you know how fucking stupid that sounds. You are defiantly not a smart fucker like one of your other buddies. TRUMP!


well, if you weren't having gay sex with other men on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy, you would have no trouble proving it.

a simple denial won't work, because i have just identified you as a known liar.

so for the time being, we must all take it as fact that you have gay sex with other men on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, if you weren't having gay sex with other men on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy, you would have no trouble proving it.
> 
> a simple denial won't work, because i have just identified you as a known liar.
> 
> so for the time being, we must all take it as fact that you have gay sex with other men on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy.


Well to be honest poopy pants, The next six months are going to be so much fun watching the crushing that is happening as we speak that I won't even care what stories you want to make up in your pea brain. This is the greatest show on earth, so enjoy it if you can. TRUMP!


----------



## see4 (May 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because if he didnt declare bankruptcy all his employees would be out of a job. You want to look at the suffering without looking at the benefit.


Because he poorly manages businesses. Just like he will poorly manage the United States. Glad to see we are on the same page about that.


----------



## see4 (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, if you weren't having gay sex with other men on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy, you would have no trouble proving it.
> 
> a simple denial won't work, because i have just identified you as a known liar.
> 
> so for the time being, we must all take it as fact that you have gay sex with other men on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy.


not that there is anything wrong with that. if nitro enjoys gay anal sex with his partners other than his whale of a wife, he should have the right to do so without harassment.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

*EXCELLENT INTERVIEW, TRUMP NEWS ALERT!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I won't even care what stories you want to make up


clearly you are too stupid to see how this works.

you are so desperate and pathetic that you think allegations are facts. so i am just using your own logic.

so i allege that you have a tiny, shriveled penis which is always flaccid and it is now fact unles syou prove otherwise. ditto your fat, fat wife and the fact that you have gay sex with men on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy.

and since blowjobs are rape, you are a rapist for receiving blowjobs from the gay men you invite to be alone at sea with you on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy.

nitro harley is a rapist and his wife crushes him like a twig.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because if he didnt declare bankruptcy all his employees would be out of a job. You want to look at the suffering without looking at the benefit.


You talk as though bankruptcy were just part of the day. Read the paper, go to meetings, go into bankruptcy, call wife, pick up kids from school and the way home. That sort of thing.

Trump managed a business into bankruptcy. The did it again and again. He's a shitty businessman. In total, he's lost more money than he made. That you would champion him as a great leader is laughable and makes you laughable as well.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> clearly you are too stupid to see how this works.
> 
> you are so desperate and pathetic that you think allegations are facts. so i am just using your own logic.
> 
> ...



The funny part is , is your logic has been flushed down the shitter. You might want to go back to the beginning of Trump and start with the clown show and go down the list to see if you or your kind can get anything to stick or work after the belly flop on your whole playbook. Good luck, because the bitch is crashing hard. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> That's as far as anyone needs to read into one of your posts to see your level of ignorance. Just another troll to ignore.....


Yeah, the truth is inconvenient. So just ignore it.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> So name one politician that's not a crook? And bankruptcy is not a criminal act by the way. #TRUMPTRAIN2016


Fraud is a criminal act.. Read up on Trump University. Bilked people in a fraud lasting about 10 years. The NY attorney general is going to have him on the witness stand soon. Won't that be a delicious moment.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> your logic has been flushed down the shitter.


did you happen to notice me saying i was using your logic, rapist?


----------



## coloradolivin (May 22, 2016)

ABSOLUTELY SHREKT

​


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3688279
> ABSOLUTELY SHREKT
> 
> View attachment 3688280​


do you ever have an original thought or do you just post memes like some kind of retard?


----------



## see4 (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you ever have an original thought or do you just post memes like some kind of retard?


I'm going with, he's some kind of retard.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you happen to notice me saying i was using your logic, rapist?


Poopy pants, You are burning down like the klan cross you adore so much. Have you been wearing the klan hat lately? Or are you afraid of a beat down by a black man like the other democratic idiot got on national TV? TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, You are burning down like the klan cross you adore so much. Have you been wearing the klan hat lately? Or are you afraid of a beat down by a black man like the other democratic idiot got on national TV? TRUMP!


After you finished "hook on phonics" did you have a graduation ceremony inviting all your friends and family ?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, You are burning down like the klan cross you adore so much. Have you been wearing the klan hat lately? Or are you afraid of a beat down by a black man like the other democratic idiot got on national TV? TRUMP!


does your black son in law know that you called him a "low information voter" because of his skin color, or should i show him your post?

and is he aware that your tiny shriveled penis is always flaccid? and that you have gay sex with men on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy?


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

*EXCELLENT INTERVIEW! TRUMP!*

http://video.foxnews.com/v/4903594857001/gingrich-hillary-clinton-doesnt-get-it/?intcmp=obnetwork#sp=show-clips


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *EXCELLENT INTERVIEW! TRUMP!*
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/4903594857001/gingrich-hillary-clinton-doesnt-get-it/?intcmp=obnetwork#sp=show-clips


if I gave you a penny for your thoughts, I’d get change back


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> if I gave you a penny for your thoughts, I’d get change back


he'd take the penny and stick it in the ass of one of the gay men he has sex with on the boat he inherited from his daddy.

because nitro harley is gay and has gay sex with men.

not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> After you finished "hook on phonics" did you have a graduation ceremony inviting all your friends and family ?


Hey smart fucker, To be honest there was several hundred people that watched me graduate , including my family members. And when the director of Harley Davidson gave me the top gun award for top student all the smart fuckers like you had to listen to me . Kinda like what you are doing now. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> if I gave you a penny for your thoughts, I’d get change back


Fuck dude, you will get change that will rock the fucking planet! *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey smart fucker, To be honest there was several hundred people that watched me graduate , including my family members. And when the director of Harley Davidson gave me the top gun award for top student all the smart fuckers like you had to listen to me . Kinda like what you are doing now. *TRUMP!*


cool story bro. Now tell us what you did after you woke up from this dream.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> cool story bro. Now tell us what you did after you woke up from this dream.


Well, I took the world by the horn and kicked some ass. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, I took the world by the horn and kicked some ass. *TRUMP!*


and did what ? Catch crabs ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and did what ? Catch crabs ?


I catch lots of seafood. And decades later I still catch lots of seafood. How's the laundry holding up? *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I catch lots of seafood. And decades later I still catch lots of seafood. How's the laundry holding up? *TRUMP!*


holding up great. Very little work, with major pay off. Nice break after 22 years of military service.
My wife loves eating seafood, so keep up the good work. I'm glad that an uneducated highschool drop out can still find a way to contribute to society.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley has gay sex with men.

and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nitro harley has gay sex with men.
> 
> and there is nothing wrong with that.


What does @nitro harley say after sex

THANKS GUYS


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> holding up great. Very little work, with major pay off. Nice break after 22 years of military service.
> My wife loves eating seafood, so keep up the good work. I'm glad that an uneducated highschool drop out can still find a way to contribute to society.


You can bet your ass I will keep up the good work. That diploma of yours is really fucken paying off. Good luck. * TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Trump really hasn't shown who he is yet.
He is going to alienate a lot of people who feel he is the candidate they want when he starts walking back his positions


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What does @nitro harley say after sex
> 
> THANKS GUYS


I guess you would know. The funny part is , it wasn't me. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Trump really hasn't shown who he is yet.
> He is going to alienate a lot of people who feel he is the candidate they want when he starts walking back his positions


Chesus, I don't think anybody cares about anything but winning. If he just built the wall anything else wouldn't matter. If Trump went back and forth on other things, That is called making a deal and moving forward. imo TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You can bet your ass I will keep up the good work. That diploma of yours is really fucken paying off. Good luck. * TRUMP!*


That diploma sure did pay off. Got me in the USAF. Enabled me to go to college and complete OTS. 
Have you learned the difference yet between college and collage ? Please don't quit being a fisherman like you quit highschool.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2016)

I predict this retarded thread gets locked the fuck up shortly before midnight Nov. 8th...I'd almost guarantee it...Rump


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That diploma sure did pay off. Got me in the USAF. Enabled me to go to college and complete OTS.
> Have you learned the difference yet between college and collage ? Please don't quit being a fisherman like you quit highschool.


You don't need to worry about me. I am sure you have more important things to worry about like how you are going to help the bitch from being crushed in a short time if her numbers keep crashing like this last week. Good luck with the crooked bitch. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You don't need to worry about me. I am sure you have more important things to worry about like how you are going to help the bitch from being crushed in a short time if her numbers keep crashing like this last week. Good luck with the crooked bitch. *TRUMP!*


I do worry about you, for you are old and stupid


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I do worry about you, for you are old and stupid


I truly don't believe you are a good judge of who is stupid. Tell me something, who do you support for the next POTUS. And maybe I can use it for a sig. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I truly don't believe you are a good judge of who is stupid. Tell me something, who do you support for the next POTUS. And maybe I can use it for a sig. TRUMP!


ANYONE STILL RUNNING, BUT TRUMP

feel free to run that as a sig


----------



## bundee1 (May 22, 2016)

His favorite place to have sex on. His boat/wife is the small of her back. What am I saying there is nothing small on that boat/wife.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ANYONE STILL RUNNING, BUT TRUMP
> 
> feel free to run that as a sig


You gave no name like a coward. I thought the military would of given you some back bone. Go ahead and spit it out, or is it to shameful for you? *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> My favorite place to have sex on. His boat/wife is the small of her back. What am I saying there is nothing small on that boat/wife.


I was going to respond to your post but you edited it just in time. It would of been a good one. I changed it back the way you had it so I could LOL. TRUMP!


----------



## bundee1 (May 22, 2016)

Yup caught it. Lol


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Yup caught it. Lol


Thats alright dude. All in fun.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You gave no name like a coward. I thought the military would of given you some back bone. Go ahead and spit it out, or is it to shameful for you? *TRUMP!*


I did give a name. Not my fault you don't know who still running.
Coward is a pussy like you who refused to serve his country.


----------



## bundee1 (May 22, 2016)

I'm glad you can take a joke. Vote on Nitro. All bullshit aside I hope both candidates can drop the big talk and do something. I really hope trump legalizes or at least stays hands off the states. The wall isn't happening and hopefully he does raise taxes on the wealthy. If the man wins I hope he has at least enough common sense not to start a war and reign in bad finance.


----------



## bundee1 (May 22, 2016)

I'm probably voting for Hillary but she is the status quo unfortunately.


----------



## Rayne (May 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I predict this retarded thread gets locked the fuck up shortly before midnight Nov. 8th...I'd almost guarantee it...Rump


The sooner the better. Rump has no national or international political experience and is just saying what ever will get the media to talk about him more so that the brainwashed citizens will believe he will do anything worth while with the "Legal person" called the United States. 

Rump's stance on marijuana legalization... "I have heard good things and bad things about it coming from Colorado." (In other words... No comment.)


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What does @nitro harley say after sex
> 
> THANKS GUYS


"you sunk your battleship...in my anus. TRUMP!"


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 22, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I'm probably voting for Hillary but she is the status quo unfortunately.


Your life is crappy yet you plan to vote for the status quo...

Do you see anything wrong with that logic?


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I did give a name. Not my fault you don't know who still running.
> Coward is a pussy like you who refused to serve his country.


I didn't see you give a name. You are dodging the opportunity to show your support for your candidate like a draft dodger. Are you sure you severed your country or did you just make that shit up? *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I didn't see you give a name. You are dodging the opportunity to show your support for your candidate like a draft dodger. Are you sure you severed your country or did you just make that shit up? *TRUMP!*


what was the name of the last guy you had gay sex with on the fishing boat you inherited from your daddy?

not that there's anything wrong with that.

plump.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I'm probably voting for Hillary but she is the status quo unfortunately.


I will give you credit for a honest post. right on bundee and good luck. nitro


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I didn't see you give a name. You are dodging the opportunity to show your support for your candidate like a draft dodger. Are you sure you severed your country or did you just make that shit up? *TRUMP!*


served .
I will support and vote for anyone running besides TRUMP


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> served .
> I will support and vote for anyone running besides TRUMP


You just can't say it, I know its hard to do but I thought you were stronger than that. military guys are usually strong. What the fuck happened to you? * TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You just can't say it, I know its hard to do but I thought you were stronger than that. military guys are usually strong. What the fuck happened to you? * TRUMP!*


are you going to have a heart attack?

you're going to break your gay lover's heart if you don't calm down, old man.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You just can't say it, I know its hard to do but I thought you were stronger than that. military guys are usually strong. What the fuck happened to you? * TRUMP!*


Only an idiot would vote for Trump. You are an idiot, who's barely smarter than a fish. My vote will go to the last Dem standing. Both their policies are much better than Trumps. Do you care to discuss policies ? or is that too much for a highschool drop out ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Only an idiot would vote for Trump. You are an idiot, who's barely smarter than a fish. My vote will go to the last Dem standing. Both there policies are much better than Trumps. Do you care to discuss policies ? or is that too much for a highschool drop out ?


You just can't say it. Thats funny. A pussy will say mommy, but a coward will run and hide. good luck with the crooked bitch. * TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You just can't say it. Thats funny. A pussy will say mommy, but a coward will run and hide. good luck with the crooked bitch. * TRUMP!*


How will you feel when you call her President Clinton ? I'm glad you know what a coward does. Is that what you did when you dropped out of highschool ? run and hide.


----------



## nitro harley (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How will you feel when you call her President Clinton ? I'm glad you know what a coward does. Is that what you did when you dropped out of highschool ? run and hide.



A coward does what you are doing, being afraid to man up.
When I left school I went to work and now I live the dream. *TRUMP!*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> A coward does what you are doing, being afraid to man up.
> When I left school I went to work and now I live the *dream*.


"Dream" being the key word. *CHUMP*!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When I left school I went to work


weren't you a runaway? probably had a lot of gay sex with men to get by i imagine.

then you inherited a boat from your daddy. probably had more gay sex with men that way. 

not that there's anything wrong with that.

pump.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> A coward does what you are doing, being afraid to man up.
> When I left school I went to work and now I live the dream. *TRUMP!*


you the coward who avoided serving his country after dropping out of highschool. I simple signature from mom and dad could have had you in at 17. 
Your dream is to count Hispanic babies in a hospital ?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 23, 2016)

Rise to Anarchy?????!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2016)

Keep beating your dicks to the thoughts of tiny shriveled penises.

It is amusing and slightly arousing.


UncleBuck said:


> clearly you are too stupid to see how this works.
> 
> you are so desperate and pathetic that you think allegations are facts. so i am just using your own logic.
> 
> ...


So you think it is just a coincidence that so many women have accused bill of assaulting them?

How many women do you suppose DIDN'T say anything. 

Wasnt there a rape thread on here where we discussed how not all rape victims report? 

Didnt we also discuss the REASONS women dont report? 

Intimidation, guilt, embarrassment, reliving the experience, accusations...


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> "Dream" being the key word. *CHUMP*!


Hey, sometimes dreams come true. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> weren't you a runaway? probably had a lot of gay sex with men to get by i imagine.
> 
> then you inherited a boat from your daddy. probably had more gay sex with men that way.
> 
> ...


I believe your Obamacare should cover some kind of therapy for the night mare you are experiencing at home poopy pants. I feel for you dude. * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you the coward who avoided serving his country after dropping out of highschool. I simple signature from mom and dad could have had you in at 17.
> Your dream is to count Hispanic babies in a hospital ?


You must be all spun up for a smart fucker. Your spelling is really going down the shitter . Did you shake like that when you served? Take a deep breath and try to gather your self up. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

*TRUMP FUNNIES. LOL*

*Washington Post buries its own poll! Trump beats Hillary, but magicians at the Post make it go away*
May 23, 2016 | Carmine Sabia |  SHARE 524
 TWEET

 PLUS 2
EMAIL


Want more hot BPR News stories? Sign up for our morning blast HERE

The Washington Post clearly lost its collective head when Donald Trump came out ahead of Hillary Clinton in its latest poll.

But, the liberals at the Post marched forward with a plan.

“Poll: Election 2016 shapes up as a contest of negatives,” is the headline the Post choose rather than mentioning the fact that Trump gained 11 points to overcome a double-digit Clinton lead from its previous poll.

In fact, it went so far as to not even mention that Trump came out ahead in the poll for a full five paragraphs.


Writers, Dan Balz and Scott Clement, followed it with a paragraph to assuage their Democrat biased minds.

Nonetheless, Clinton is rated ahead of Trump across a range of attributes and issues, and she is seen as having superior experience, temperament and personality to be president. Trump is viewed as unqualified by a majority of adults, but he has strong appeal to voters as the anti-Clinton candidate who can bring change to Washington in an election year in which outsiders have thrived.

The Post even conducted a poll to see what would happen in a three-way race that included Mitt Romney to highlight division in the Republican Party.

Interestingly, they didn’t do a poll on what would happen in a three-way race that included Bernie Sanders.

Liberal spin at its most blatant.


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

CLINTON CASH, VERY INTERESTING.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You must be all spun up for a smart fucker. Your spelling is really going down the shitter . Did you shake like that when you served? Take a deep breath and try to gather your self up. TRUMP!


Stop babbling and have meaning when you post.
"_Did you shake like that when you served_". WTF does that even mean.


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

*Another good interview. TRUMP!





*


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I thought you were a smart fucker? *TRUMP!*


You are a highschool dropout who is only smarter than a fish on some days. I don't understand dumb ass talk.


----------



## see4 (May 23, 2016)

nitro you are the newest finshaggy. your spamming of irrelevant nonsense is not really amusing.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Are you able to find someone to pat you on the back yet? When you try to make people think you are a smart fucker it doesn't go over very well. Gather your self up boy and maybe you will find someone to help you convince your self that your papers are worth a shit. Don't give up. TRUMP!


You are not seemingly understanding that it is not about if I'm smart. It is that you are a uneducated highschool drop out, who supports a man who speaks on a 4th grade level to cavemen/women.

and the only boy around is the one fucking your old ass wife when you go out fishing


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You are not seemingly understanding that it is not about if I'm smart. It is that you are a uneducated highschool drop out, who supports a man who speaks on a 4th grade level to cavemen/women.
> 
> and the only boy around is the one fucking your old ass wife when you go out fishing


You like to brag about your smartness everyday. That is very strange for a grown up. You have some issues to work out dude and I am sorry that I can not help you work through it. I know that the papers you like to brag about doesn't necessarily mean your smart and I really hope that one day you will find someone that is willing to pat you on back. good luck. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You like to brag about your smartness everyday. That is very strange for a grown up. You have some issues to work out dude and I am sorry that I can not help you work through it. I know that the papers you like to brag about doesn't necessarily mean your smart and I really hope that one day you will find someone that is willing to pat you on back. good luck. *TRUMP!*


I never brag about how smart I am.. I do bring to notice that you are a highschool drop out, who is slightly smarter than a fish. I guess your dumbness does not allow you to acknowledge this. I will give you credit for being much smarter than a crab.


----------



## see4 (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't know finshaggy. Is it kinda like when you and your lib buddies start praising your dick and gay sex fantasies? *TRUMP!*


Sure. If thinking about my dick and having gay sex with people helps you sleep at night, go for it. As a centrist I'm ok with the idea of people can have conflicting views and not being persecuted for it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Another good interview. TRUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of them will watch this but i appreciate being able to watch it.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3688969


Predictably violent fantasy.

You can dream, I suppose. And if drawing his dreams makes a Trump supporter less violent then I'm all for it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Keep beating your dicks to the thoughts of tiny shriveled penises.
> 
> It is amusing and slightly arousing.
> 
> ...


donald trump raped a 13 year old girl for four months.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/trump-rejects-categorically-false-charges-raping-teen-girl-article-1.2618137

and you're voting for him? a rapist?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Gather your self up boy


nothing overtly racist about referring to a black man as "boy".

speaking of racist, how are you doing? how is your tiny, shriveled, always flaccid penis doing?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> None of them will watch this but i appreciate being able to watch it.


why are you heaping praise on a well-known racist for promoting a racist?


----------



## see4 (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you heaping praise on a well-known racist for promoting a racist?


Because she isn't intelligent enough to figure stuff out on her own, and feels belittled by people who tell her she isn't intelligent enough to figure shit out on her own. So she automatically sides with those who don't tell her she is dumb. She'd rather side with racists and rapists than improve her own position.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

and let's face it, donald trump is indeed a rapist. he raped a thirteen year old girl for months one end.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> donald trump raped a 13 year old girl for four months.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/trump-rejects-categorically-false-charges-raping-teen-girl-article-1.2618137
> 
> and you're voting for him? a rapist?


Wow just mother fucking Wow. Sicko


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wow just mother fucking Wow. Sicko


since we all know that allegations are the same as facts (thanks, nitro harley. tiny penis having, gay sex loving, rapist supporting scumbag), this is now a fact.

donald trump raped a 13 tear old girl for months on end.

*Some of the details are quite graphic. Of those charges, Trump is accused of tying the young girl to a bed and raping her, at one point.

Ms. Johnson claims that she begged Trump to use a condom, which he did not. When she expressed fear after the rape that he’d impregnated her, she said he angrily threw $100 bills at her and told her to “get a f***ing abortion.”*


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> since we all know that allegations are the same as facts (thanks, nitro harley. tiny penis having, gay sex loving, rapist supporting scumbag), this is now a fact.
> 
> donald trump raped a 13 tear old girl for months on end.
> 
> ...


Hey its on the internet so of course.


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I never brag about how smart I am.. I do bring to notice that you are a highschool drop out, who is slightly smarter than a fish. I guess your dumbness does not allow you to acknowledge this. I will give you credit for being much smarter than a crab.


Tell me something, Why does it bother you that I didn't finish high school? It surely did not hold me up in life. I guess I could of washed other peoples cloths like you do, but I chose a much more exciting life style. So try to focus on what could better your life, and if you have to, you can show people your diploma if it makes you feel like it would help you. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

see4 said:


> Sure. If thinking about my dick and having gay sex with people helps you sleep at night, go for it. As a centrist I'm ok with the idea of people can have conflicting views and not being persecuted for it.


Hey now, I could careless about what you do with your dick. It seems to be a subject that interests you and your buddies to the point where you guys should just go get a fucking room. TRUMP!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I didn't finish high school


good thing your daddy gave you a fishing boat on which you have lots of gay sex with other men.


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nothing overtly racist about referring to a black man as "boy".
> 
> speaking of racist, how are you doing? how is your tiny, shriveled, always flaccid penis doing?


Well if it isn't one of the three stooges. I am doing great, just got back from Milolii after doing some bad ass snorkeling. How is your skin tight super hero suit holding up that you got for christmas? *TRUMP!*


----------



## see4 (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey now, I could careless about what you do with your dick. It seems to be a subject that interests you and your buddies to the point where you guys should just go get a fucking room. TRUMP!


C'mon nitro, I know you're dumb, but at least try not to be lazy. Come up with something original and not make use of my work. Dumb dumb.


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> donald trump raped a 13 year old girl for four months.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/trump-rejects-categorically-false-charges-raping-teen-girl-article-1.2618137
> 
> and you're voting for him? a rapist?


The dishonest press at its best. I bet Trumps numbers go up no matter what the media does. Its kinda funny to watch. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

see4 said:


> C'mon nitro, I know you're dumb, but at least try not to be lazy. Come up with something original and not make use of my work. Dumb dumb.


I am beginning to wonder if you are going to be dumb enough to wear my quote up until the day Trump wins. LOL. Now that would be dumb. Or you are just a closet Trump fan? either way, thanks for the support. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The dishonest press at its best.


you are in no position to judge the accuracy of anything, much less a story about your rapist superhero.

your tiny shriveled penis is always flaccid.


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are in no position to judge the accuracy of anything, much less a story about your rapist superhero.
> 
> your tiny shriveled penis is always flaccid.


That story won't go anywhere. Check this out.

*ABC poll: Trump surge due to massive 36% millennial swing*
By Ron Meyer | May 23, 2016 | Comments
new poll from ABC News reveals Hillary Clinton is losing to Donald Trump nationwide 46 percent to 44 percent. That’s an 11 percent shift from March, when Trump trailed Clinton by 9 points.

What was the biggest driver in this shift in the polls? Surprisingly, it’s young voters.

Clinton’s support among young voters ages 18 to 29 has dropped 19 percent since March — and Trump has gained 17 percent support from the same demographic. That’s a 36 percent swing.

While Clinton leads Trump in the demographic 45 to 42 percent, this margin in the general election would ensure a Republican landslide. Mitt Romney lost the youth vote to Barack Obama by more than 20 percent, and even a 10 percent Democrat margin would still ensure a decisive victory for Trump.

So, why the big shift?


Read more at http://redalertpolitics.com/2016/05/23/abc-poll-trump-surge-due-massive-36-millennial-swing/#j6SDafgLbfj6oXXq.99


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are in no position to judge the accuracy of anything, much less a story about your rapist superhero.
> 
> your tiny shriveled penis is always flaccid.


Hey poopy pants, How's your bitch's numbers holding up for you? LOL *TRUMP!*


image: http://cdn.redalertpolitics.com/files/2016/05/Screen-Shot-2016-05-23-at-10.35.24-AM.png






via Screenshot




Read more at http://redalertpolitics.com/2016/05/23/abc-poll-trump-surge-due-massive-36-millennial-swing/#7F4Ui87y1w9JBApv.99


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2016)

but is an ABC poll really accurate Nitro? where do they get these poll results. 
I never see anyone asking around with a clip board or anything. 
Media hype, if you ask me.
I think fox likes Trump and CNN likes Hillary .


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> donald trump raped a 13 year old girl for four months.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/trump-rejects-categorically-false-charges-raping-teen-girl-article-1.2618137
> 
> and you're voting for him? a rapist?


Cute tabloid story.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you heaping praise on a well-known racist for promoting a racist?


Why are you against sharing news and interviews?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2016)

see4 said:


> Because she isn't intelligent enough to figure stuff out on her own, and feels belittled by people who tell her she isn't intelligent enough to figure shit out on her own. So she automatically sides with those who don't tell her she is dumb. She'd rather side with racists and rapists than improve her own position.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That story won't go anywhere.


but the 25+ year old garbage you sling at clinton will?







this just goes to show that your penis is tiny and shriveled and always flaccid.

and you support a rapist.

go have gay sex with men on the boat you inherited.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cute tabloid story.


so it's totally legit when it's directed at the clintons, but not when there's a lawsuit against trump for raping a child?


----------



## nitro harley (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but the 25+ year old garbage you sling at clinton will?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 25+ years of clinton's abuse of women is a true story and that other story is fake. Sorry about your luck with the bitch and the rapist. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Rayne (May 23, 2016)

The Presidential Financial Disclosure Report... The network of corporations for hiding assets is complicated.

A complicated network of corporations is commonly used by the "Wealthy" for the sake of hiding assets and or tax evasion purposes. Included in the report is the list of companies The RUMP holds "Shares" of.

The financial report is mandatory for all potential candidates regardless of how far he or she may get into the election process.

The rear end of cow has vested interest in the continuation of the current "status quo" and will do as little as possible to change anything that will ultimately hurt "his' financial standing. Cutting taxes only serves the purpose of reducing "his" required "Fair share" of taxes.

It is impossible to make the United States great again. It is impossible because of the Indian Removal Act of 1830 and the Federal Reserve Act.

The Indian Removal Act of 1830 is responsible for the systematic genocide of several people groups that were existing upon the land prior to 1607, when the "13 British colonies" were formed. The Federal Reserve Act created the basis of your national debt and later caused your nations "Great Depression."

Without the Federal Reserve Act, bankers can't operate in the same fraudulent manner they are now and the "Gold standard" will be reinstated. If the "Gold standard" returns the majority of your "National Debt" is wiped out completely. The only way to increase the money supply with the "Gold standard" in place is to locate more gold. With the current "Federal Reserve System" increasing the money supply is a matter of writing creating it "Out of thin air" with a signature on a "Promissory Note." 

Your assassinated president John F. Kennedy wrote an Executive Order that reinstated the "Gold Standard" however the succor Lyndon B. Johnson removed the "Executive Order' of John F. Kennedy with another Executive Order which reinstated the current and fraudulent "Fractional reserve" banking system.

Without the Indian Removal Act your U.S. Government has to return the "Property" and "Mineral" rights of the stolen land back to the indigenous Native Americans and relocate thousands of U.S. citizens currently residing upon the stolen land. Plus return all "Precious metals" and pay the Indigenous Natives Americans for any oil removed from the land.


----------



## see4 (May 23, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am beginning to wonder if you are going to be dumb enough to wear my quote up until the day Trump wins. LOL. Now that would be dumb. Or you are just a closet Trump fan? either way, thanks for the support. *TRUMP!*


Or maybe I know something you don't? Either way, I'm happy to keep the sig, I'm enjoying every second of it.


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> but is an ABC poll really accurate Nitro? where do they get these poll results.
> I never see anyone asking around with a clip board or anything.
> Media hype, if you ask me.
> I think fox likes Trump and CNN likes Hillary .


Well, I don't believe all the polls, but the trend for Trump is defiantly going up . So lets see what next week brings. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

see4 said:


> Or maybe I know something you don't? Either way, I'm happy to keep the sig, I'm enjoying every second of it.


Well, lets be honest and say the sig is mine and yours. " Derp Derp " is your part so wear it proudly. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

*WHY TRUMP WILL SMASH THE BITCH!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT! *


----------



## see4 (May 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, lets be honest and say the sig is mine and yours. " Derp Derp " is your part so wear it proudly. *TRUMP!*


If that helps you sleep at night.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 24, 2016)

This is not a "single poll."
this is no outlier.
this is the average of all the polls for the last three months.
how trump has managed to climb despite all those posts uncle buck made against him, I'll never know!​


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are in no position to judge the accuracy of anything, much less a story about your rapist superhero.
> 
> your tiny shriveled penis is always flaccid.


Are you talking about Bill Clinton? Only rapist I know of in the race. Trump sucks but he is still better than the Clinton's.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 24, 2016)

We need a revolution fuck Democrats and Republicans neither has pardoned Leonard Peltier they buried him alive just for being part of the American Indian movement which the FBI killed many sent people in to Pine Ridge reservation to kill Native Americans while the FBI looked the other way.

The government is corrupt Obama is corrupt Hillary is currupt Bill is currupt Bush is currupt. 

But all you Democunts and Republicunts just allow them to bury the past and what y'all focus on is Muslims nothing more than a distraction from the truth our government is the biggest criminal organization in the world!! 

Fuck a vote bullets are what we need not a vote.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> We need a revolution fuck Democrats and Republicans neither has pardoned Leonard Peltier they buried him alive just for being part of the American Indian movement which the FBI killed many sent people in to Pine Ridge reservation to kill Native Americans while the FBI looked the other way.
> 
> The government is corrupt Obama is corrupt Hillary is currupt Bill is currupt Bush is currupt.
> 
> ...


I have said 80% of the problems in America are created by the federal government. They are all corrupt, maybe you are starting to get it!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have said 80% of the problems in America are created by the federal government. They are all corrupt, maybe you are starting to get it!!


No I have known the government is currupt which is why I voted for Ron Paul and then Bernie mostly to get money out of politics but the government shows their corruption by giving Hillary Clinton and equal amount of delegates even though Bernie won my state by 22%!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> No I have known the government is currupt which is why I voted for Ron Paul and then Bernie mostly to get money out of politics but the government shows their corruption by giving Hillary Clinton and equal amount of delegates even though Bernie won my state by 22%!


There is no way to get money out of politics without taking the power out of politics. Most of the federal government needs to be dismantled and the control passed back down to the states as in the constitution. The federal government does not have to live within a budget and that is killing us.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> There is no way to get money out of politics without taking the power out of politics. Most of the federal government needs to be dismantled and the control passed back down to the states as in the constitution. The federal government does not have to live within a budget and that is killing us.


Yeah, Ron Paul would have been way better than Bernie cause he was way more for states rights Bernie is just free college bullshit why we care they ain't sending people to Dartmouth to become doctors just shit state college which leaves people with a degree yet gives them a job flipping burgers. Lol

I know a few people with college education doing jobs a drop out can do and even my uncle makes 50k as a college professor and he is a cunt hair from a PHD just needs to write some book.


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

see4 said:


> If that helps you sleep at night.


I still get up early but I slept really good. * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

*CLINTON RAPIST NEWS.*

Women should be very afraid. vote Trump for women safety and respect. * TRUMP!*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2016)

lol, thats ridiculous Nitro! I love your enthusiam though! I am very suspicious of people that smoke cigars. 
They smell so repulsive, like dog crap. Who would wanna taste that nastiness? 
sometimes it's a big, brown dick, with a fat, arrogant, white-collar business criminal asshole sucking on the wet end of it.” George Carlin ...
Hillary should ave dumped that pig a long time ago. Maybe then i would have more respect for her.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> We need a revolution fuck Democrats and Republicans neither has pardoned Leonard Peltier they buried him alive just for being part of the American Indian movement which the FBI killed many sent people in to Pine Ridge reservation to kill Native Americans while the FBI looked the other way.
> 
> The government is corrupt Obama is corrupt Hillary is currupt Bill is currupt Bush is currupt.
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that Trump's frustrated followers are going to escalate violence after they lose the election in the fall or maybe before then when it becomes obvious that Trump will go down. I also don't think you'll participate in that Blunt.

No good will come of it but the anger and impotence that exudes from this ignorant and defeated sub group will be expressed in violence. As they say, violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, thats ridiculous Nitro! I love your enthusiam though! I am very suspicious of people that smoke cigars.
> They smell so repulsive, like dog crap. Who would wanna taste that nastiness?
> sometimes it's a big, brown dick, with a fat, arrogant, white-collar business criminal asshole sucking on the wet end of it.” George Carlin ...
> Hillary should ave dumped that pig a long time ago. Maybe then i would have more respect for her.


A working colleague of mine passed out cigars when his baby girl was born. Never tried one before or cigarettes for that matter. Oh man that shit is nasty. My heart was palpitating and I had this nasty taste in my mouth. 

What a woman does when she learns of her husband's infidelity (or husband learning of his wife's) is complicated. Its easy to judge but it's not uncommon for the spouse to want to keep the relationship. Personally, I don't think its any of our business.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> There is no way to get money out of politics without taking the power out of politics. Most of the federal government needs to be dismantled and the control passed back down to the states as in the constitution. The federal government does not have to live within a budget and that is killing us.


The village idiot speaks. "Dismantle the government and our lives will be better." A simple thought. From a simpleton. 

"control passed back down to the states as in the constitution" And so, the village idiot proclaims his surpassing wisdom and understanding of the constitution. All the Supreme Court Justices would laugh at your naivete. You should stick to writing your inspection reports. You should put a disclaimer on them stating it was written by a flunky who knows that favorable reports get more business than honest ones.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2016)

It seems that the billionaire doesn't understand his own actions. This just in, a wisp of orange hair was found in the vault that was holding $6 million dollars from Trumps veterans benefit. About $2 million were missing. I know that 2 million dollars isn't much to the Chump but really, folks, it could have done more good than to pay for a good time.

*Trump rages at veterans money reports*
_http://www.politico.com/story/2016/05/trump-veterans-fundraiser-des-moines-223506

At the time, the Manhattan businessman's campaign said a fundraising event in honor of veterans had netted $5 million, in addition to $1 million kicked in by the candidate himself. But nearly four months later, only $3.1 million has been accounted for, according to The Washington Post's report last Friday attempting to locate the missing millions.
_


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The village idiot speaks. "Dismantle the government and our lives will be better." A simple thought. From a simpleton.
> 
> "control passed back down to the states as in the constitution" And so, the village idiot proclaims his surpassing wisdom and understanding of the constitution. All the Supreme Court Justices would laugh at your naivete. You should stick to writing your inspection reports. You should put a disclaimer on them stating it was written by a flunky who knows that favorable reports get more business than honest ones.


Yeah, cause the 10th amendment doesnt count for anything... LOL!! There is a reason for it's inclusion in the document.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, cause the 10th amendment doesnt count for anything... LOL!! There is a reason for it's inclusion in the document.


Your interpretation of the 10th amendment and Supreme Court rulings don't matter. This is true. I think in your case, LOL stand for Lunatic On Line.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your interpretation of the 10th amendment and Supreme Court rulings don't matter. This is true. I think in your case, LOL stand for Lunatic On Line.


The constitution doesnt matter but somehow I am the idiot... 

Gonna have to disengage from this mental patient.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The constitution doesnt matter but somehow I am the idiot...
> 
> Gonna have to disengage from this mental patient.


Wow that was dumb. You had some sort of grand mal of stupidity. 

Your interpretation of the constitution doesn't matter, this is true.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wow that was dumb. You had some sort of grand mal of stupidity.
> 
> Your interpretation of the constitution doesn't matter, this is true.


It is nice to have a pet following me around on the forum. Did your last master abandon you? Cute little doggie!!


----------



## Rayne (May 24, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> This is not a "single poll."
> this is no outlier.
> this is the average of all the polls for the last three months.
> how trump has managed to climb despite all those posts uncle buck made against him, I'll never know!​


All pre-election polls are inaccurate and biased.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The 25+ years of clinton's abuse of women is a true story and that other story is fake.


so allegations only work one way and not the other, completely dependent on the bigoted worldview of a high school dropout, racist retard with a tiny, shriveled, always flaccid penis?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so allegations only work one way and not the other, completely dependent on the bigoted worldview of a high school dropout, racist retard with a tiny, shriveled, always flaccid penis?


Have you investigated your claims?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Are you talking about Bill Clinton? Only rapist I know of in the race. Trump sucks but he is still better than the Clinton's.


bill clinton is not in the race and i snot facing a lawsuit for raping a 13 year old girl.

but donald trump is facing a lawsuit for raping a 13 year old girl.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Fuck a vote bullets are what we need not a vote.


i'll pay you $1000 if you put your money where your mouth is and go storm washington dc with your gun.

is it a deal, or are you a fucking pussy?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, cause the 10th amendment doesnt count for anything... LOL!!



and neither does the supremacy clause, according to you.

you are an idiot.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Have you investigated your claims?


they are not my claims. those claims were made by a woman who was 13 at the time she was raped repeatedly by donald trump in the house of known pedophile jeffrey epstein. they are backed by at least one witness so far. 

so this is much more than just an allegation, which is all that retards like you have to spew against bill clinton, who is a national hero.

so why is donald trump hanging around with a known pedophile? and why is he being sued for raping a 13 year old girl?

he is your hero after all, so you tell me.

racist loser.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they are not my claims. those claims were made by a woman who was 13 at the time she was raped repeatedly by donald trump in the house of known pedophile jeffrey epstein. they are backed by at least one witness so far.
> 
> so this is much more than just an allegation, which is all that retards like you have to spew against bill clinton, who is a national hero.
> 
> ...


I meant the claims of always flaccid penis. Did you investigate?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=bill+clinton+epstein&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&source=lnms&prmd=nvi&tbm=nws&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjows2Q7_PMAhXKCD4KHf7qA24Q_AUIBygB&biw=360&bih=512

Seems bill clinton had a real relationship with epstien. 

Being married to a pedo is not a good look hillary!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

I bet you cant watch this. Pussified in your safe space.


----------



## abalonehx (May 24, 2016)

Lol. Bill Clinton - National Hero. Wtf? No offense, fuck Trump too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> bill clinton had a real relationship with epstien.


i thought hillary was running for president. did you forget?

and why are you trying to condemn someone who is not even running for president for knowing the guy, while giving a pass to the guy who is running for president who is being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at that pedophile's house?

do you realize how transparent and stupid you are?

racist retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I bet you cant watch this. Pussified in your safe space.


i bet you can't even admit that donald trump is being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at the house of a convicted pedophile that he is friends with.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought hillary was running for president. did you forget?
> 
> and why are you trying to condemn someone who is not even running for president for knowing the guy, while giving a pass to the guy who is running for president who is being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at that pedophile's house?
> 
> ...


For knowing the guy? He didnt know a guy. He did know alot of underage girls aboard the lolita express though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet you can't even admit that donald trump is being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at the house of a convicted pedophile that he is friends with.


Ohhhhhhh

So you didnt watch it?

Its ok. I know listening to opposing viewpoints can be hard.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> For knowing the guy? He didnt know a guy. He did know alot of underage girls aboard the lolita express though.


maybe you should encourage them to sue him.

the same way donald trump is being sued for raping 13 year old girl at the house of a convicted pedophile.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ohhhhhhh
> 
> So you didnt watch it?
> 
> Its ok. I know listening to opposing viewpoints can be hard.


is donald trump being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at the house of a convicted pedophile that he is friends with?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe you should encourage them to sue him.
> 
> the same way donald trump is being sued for raping 13 year old girl at the house of a convicted pedophile.


I thought bill was a national hero?

Is pedophila an action you deem heroic?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is donald trump being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at the house of a convicted pedophile that he is friends with?


I saw one tabloid report. I havent seen anyajor news pick it up. Which is odd considering they want to being him down.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought bill was a national hero?
> 
> Is pedophila an action you deem heroic?


bill clinton is a pedophile now?

when did this happen.

last i checked, he had never been convicted of pedophilia, or even sued for it.

unlike donald trump, who is being sued for raping a 13 year old child at the house of a known pedophile.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ohhhhhhh
> 
> So you didnt watch it?
> 
> Its ok. I know listening to opposing viewpoints can be hard.


are you not voting for the guy who looks at his daughter and thinks about dating her ? Did you not say this is a ok thing to do. I assume you are ok with your husband looking at his daughter and wishing he good date her. Yup you are ok with a father looking at his daughter, commenting on her figure and wishing he could date her


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I saw one tabloid report. I havent seen anyajor news pick it up. Which is odd considering they want to being him down.


you can't even bring yourself to admit that donald trump is being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at the house of a known pedophile.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you not voting for the guy who looks at his daughter and thinks about dating her ? Did you not say this is a ok thing to do. I assume you are ok with your husband looking at his daughter and wishing he good date her. Yup you are ok with a father looking at his daughter, commenting on her figure and wishing he could date her


fuck, trump supporters think pedophilia is OK. so for them pedophilia with your own child is no big deal.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you not voting for the guy who looks at his daughter and thinks about dating her ? Did you not say this is a ok thing to do. I assume you are ok with your husband looking at his daughter and wishing he good date her. Yup you are ok with a father looking at his daughter, commenting on her figure and wishing he could date her


He did not say he wish he could date his daughter.

He said she was beautiful and if they were unrelated he would find her attractive. Meaning... wait for it.. shes attractive!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck, trump supporters think pedophilia is OK. so for them pedophilia with your own child is no big deal.


How deep was the investigation?


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He did not say he wish he could date his daughter.
> 
> He said she was beautiful and if they were unrelated he would find her attractive. Meaning... wait for it.. shes attractive!!!


He said " 
"I don't think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I've said if Ivanka weren't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her." –Donald Trump, when asked how he would react if Ivanka posed for Playboy


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> He said "
> "I don't think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I've said if Ivanka weren't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her." –Donald Trump, when asked how he would react if Ivanka posed for Playboy


Its the same thing as saying she is attractive. You date people you find attractive.

The other day i said my brother is every womans dream husband. I must want to marry my brother.

LOGIC. Try it sometimes.


----------



## beachball (May 24, 2016)

Mr. Trump has filed 4 Bankruptcies. That's not a sign of a good business man or Politician. His Dad made him wealthy and Mr. Trump is no diplomat. He is a paper tiger. All show and no go.
Persons slaughtered my political icons years ago and it was not liberals who murdered them it was hate filled, power greedy people, bent on Capitalism no matter the cost. Wake Up.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its the same thing as saying she is attractive. You date people you find attractive.
> 
> The other day i said my brother is every womans dream husband. I must want to marry my brother.
> 
> LOGIC. Try it sometimes.


No man should be looking at his daughter, compliments her figure and wishes he could date her. I have never wanted to date my child WTF.
Sick ass shit you support. I guess you would find it ok if your husband looks, lust and desire his grown daughters figure.


----------



## beachball (May 24, 2016)

Here is Kadafi's tent, it was in Mr. Trumps backyard at one time. Mr Trump likes who butters his bread at the time they butter it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its the same thing as saying she is attractive. You date people you find attractive.
> 
> The other day i said my brother is every womans dream husband. I must want to marry my brother.
> 
> LOGIC. Try it sometimes.


They are not worried about logic, they are worried about character assassination. Trump said he WOULD NOT date his daughter. They should be celebrating him as a model of ethics and integrity!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No man should be looking at his daughter, compliments her figure and wishes he could date her. I have never wanted to date my child WTF.
> Sick ass shit you support. I guess you would find it ok if your husband looks, lust and desire his grown daughters figure.


He never said anything about lust.

You have to have a nice figure to be in play boy.

Here is a translation for you.

She could be in play boy if she wanted to because she has a nice figure.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> They are not worried about logic, they are worried about character assassination. Trump said he WOULD NOT date his daughter. They should be celebrating him as a model of ethics and integrity!!


he thought about dating his daughter. 
So If you had a grown daughter ( I know I know you have to have sex first, but lets pretend ) would you say your daughter has a nice figure and you would date her if she was not your daughter ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

@UncleBuck 

How deep was the investigation?


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He never said anything about lust.
> 
> You have to have a nice figure to be in play boy.
> 
> ...


you are the type of mom who would allow your daughter to be fucked by your husband. Stop making excuses for incest


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> he thought about dating his daughter.
> So If you had a grown daughter ( I know I know you have to have sex first, but lets pretend ) would you say your daughter has a nice figure and you would date her if she was not your daughter ?


What does it mean when bill clinton is using underage girls as cumbuckets for years?

Would that make him a national hero?


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What does it mean when bill clinton is using underage girls as cumbuckets for years?
> 
> Would that make him a national hero?


I'm not voting for Bill Clinton. Why do you support incest ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are the type of mom who would allow your daughter to be fucked by your husband. Stop making excuses for incest





londonfog said:


> I'm not voting for Bill Clinton. Why do you support incest ?


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3690254


ignoring incest will not make it go away. Does your daughter cry when your husband holds her ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ignoring incest will not make it go away. Does your daughter cry when your husband holds her ?


You have a vivid imagination. Bet that comes in handy when trying to see the best in hillary clinton.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You have a vivid imagination. Bet that comes in handy when trying to see the best in hillary clinton.


but you didn't answer the question. What are you hiding ? Did I touch on a family secret ?
How can you support a man who would lust after his daughter. Only one answer for that...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3690263


are you a liar or do you just believe any shit ? 
WHAT'S TRUE: In 1975, young lawyer Hillary Clinton was requested as lawyer for the defense in a rape case involving a 12-year-old girl; Clinton reluctantly took on the case, successfully challenged mismanaged evidence, and entered a plea bargain for the defendant.

WHAT'S FALSE: Clinton laughed about the unreliable nature of polygraphs, not the case's outcome; Clinton did not volunteer to be the man's lawyer; Clinton did not claim the complainant fantasized about being raped by older men; the case did not go to trial.
http://www.snopes.com/hillary-clinton-freed-child-rapist-laughed-about-it/ 

now again why do you support incest ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so allegations only work one way and not the other, completely dependent on the bigoted worldview of a high school dropout, racist retard with a tiny, shriveled, always flaccid penis?


Poopy pants , You better find a way to get used to it. Because the Trump Train is speeding up , full steam ahead. TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you a liar or do you just believe any shit ?
> WHAT'S TRUE: In 1975, young lawyer Hillary Clinton was requested as lawyer for the defense in a rape case involving a 12-year-old girl; Clinton reluctantly took on the case, successfully challenged mismanaged evidence, and entered a plea bargain for the defendant.
> 
> WHAT'S FALSE: Clinton laughed about the unreliable nature of polygraphs, not the case's outcome; Clinton did not volunteer to be the man's lawyer; Clinton did not claim the complainant fantasized about being raped by older men; the case did not go to trial.
> ...


She said she did it as a favor to a friend. That is voluntary. She knew he was guilty yet continued to represent him and slandered the victim.

She should be a national hero.

Theres that steller imagination of yours hard at work!


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She said she did it as a favor to a friend. That is voluntary. She knew he was guilty yet continued to represent him and called slandered the victim.
> 
> She should be a national hero.


Sorry can't believe what you say. You have been caught in a meme lie and you support incest.
Does your husband treat you like shit ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sorry can't believe what you say. You have been caught in a meme lie and you support incest.
> Does your husband treat you like shit ?


Dont stop being you. Its hilarious!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, thats ridiculous Nitro! I love your enthusiam though! I am very suspicious of people that smoke cigars.
> They smell so repulsive, like dog crap. Who would wanna taste that nastiness?
> sometimes it's a big, brown dick, with a fat, arrogant, white-collar business criminal asshole sucking on the wet end of it.” George Carlin ...
> Hillary should ave dumped that pig a long time ago. *Maybe then i would have more respect for her.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3690263


Its no wonder Hillary was attracted to Billy. When it comes to women abuse they are second to none. I think they are finished and it will be fun watching the Clintons get crushed. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Its no wonder Hillary was attracted to Billy. When it comes to women abuse they are second to none. I think they are finished and it will be fun watching the Clintons get crushed. *TRUMP!*


Defended a guilty pedo in the courtroom and out. 

Bill: honey, i think i might schedule another trip on the lolita express this month.

Hillary: That sounds great dear. 

But she cares about the woman.

 
Baka!


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-live-stream-in-albuquerque-nm/


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

Where is the venue? Seems like a big space.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you can't even bring yourself to admit that donald trump is being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at the house of a known pedophile.



Sued and not charged ????? Strange......ellipses.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 24, 2016)

Cosby is being charged for ancient sex shit.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She said she did it as a favor to a friend. That is voluntary. She knew he was guilty yet continued to represent him and slandered the victim.
> 
> She should be a national hero.
> 
> Theres that steller imagination of yours hard at work!





Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3690263


How Hillary Clinton at age 27 came to defend an accused rapist in rural Arkansas has suddenly become a contested piece of history in a case otherwise decided 40 years ago.

The case resurfaced in June when the Washington Free Beacon published a previously unreleased interview with Clinton from the 1980s. Back then, Clinton
discussed her early work at a University of Arkansas legal aid clinic, where she took on the case of an indigent man charged with raping a 12-year-old girl.

Clinton, now 66, fielded new questionsabout the case during a promotional tour for her book _Hard Choices_.Clinton saidshe "asked to be relieved of that responsibility, but I was not, and I had a professional duty to represent my client to the best of my ability, which I did."

But in the Free Beacon’s newly released recordings, Clinton says she took on the case as a "favor." Is this a contradiction?

Clinton has spoken publicly about the criminal case on only a handful of occasions: the interview from the 1980s, in her 2003 memoir _Living History_, and earlier this month.

The new audio sparked a harrowing interview with the child victim in the case, now 52, who told The Daily Beast that she blames the former secretary of statefor putting her "through hell."

At PolitiFact, we decided to review what’s known about the case tosee if Clinton accurately portrayed how she came to represent the defendant. Because some of the key players have died, we won’t issue a rating on our Truth-O-Meter.

Overall, we did find a few inconsistencies in Clinton’s recollection of the nearly 40-year-old events. But we also found significant evidence suggesting she had little choice but to take the case. And the story itself provides insights in the early career of a potential 2016 presidential candidate.

*A ‘terrible’ case*

In 1975, Thomas Alfred Taylor was charged with raping a 12-year-old girl in his pickup truck off a highway in Arkansas’ Washington County. Details of that night and the subsequent court proceedings were painstakingly reconstructed in 2008 by Glenn Thrush, then a reporter for _Newsday _and now with _Politico_.

While the girl willingly went for aride with Taylor, she said she did not consent to sex and was later admitted to a hospital with injuries consistent with rape.

At his court hearing, Taylor asked for a woman to represent him. According to Thrush’s report, the county had just a "half-dozen" female attorneys available. A judge appointedClinton, new to the South and looking to establish the University of Arkansas’ fledgling legal aid clinic, to the task.

Clinton mounted a vigorous defensethat included discrediting the child victim’s story by writing in an affidavit that the girl was "emotionally unstable with a tendency to seek out older men" and had made "false accusations" in the past. The victim told Thrush in 2008 and the _Daily Beast_ that Clinton made that up. But investigators in the case also found inconsistencies in the victim’s story, according to Thrush’s reporting.

Those details didn’t make it into Clinton’s memoir_ Living History_ or her recollections of the case in the newly released interview. She does note that the defendant passed a lie-detector test — "which forever destroyed my faith in polygraphs," she said in the 1980s — and she said the prosecution botched one of the most important pieces of evidence, Taylor’s blood-stained underwear. She called it a "terrible case."

Taylor, charged with first-degree rape, ultimately pleaded guilty to unlawful fondling of a minor. He died in 1992.

*Clinton’s words*

The Free Beacon, a conservative news outlet, found five hours of previously unpublished audio of Arkansas reporter Roy Reed interviewing Clinton with her husband, then-Arkansas Gov. Bill Clinton sometime in the mid 1980s. In them, she discuses her own legal career, including how she came to be assigned to the Taylor case.

"A prosecutor called me years ago, and said that he had a guy who was accused of rape and the guy wanted a woman lawyer," Clinton said. "Would I do it as a favor to him?"

Clinton remembered the case differently in _Living History_. In it, she wrote that Washington County prosecutor Mahlon Gibson "called to tell me an indigent prisoner accused of raping a twelve-year-old girl wanted a woman lawyer. Gibson had recommended that the criminal court judge, Maupin Cummings, appoint me. I told Mahlon I really don’t feel comfortable taking on such a client, but Mahlon gently reminded me that I couldn’t very well refuse the judge’s request."

More recently, as we noted, Clinton said she "asked to be relieved of that responsibility."

In comparing the 1980s interview with the case details, we found that Clinton misremembered several points about the case. She wrongly recounted the length of the sentence in Taylor’s plea deal (she said two months in jail, but it was actually a year in jail and four years’ probation) and she couldn’t recall the name of the Nobel Prize-winning blood expert from New York, whose promise to testify was critical to her defense.

In that light, her statements that she took the case as a favor and that she couldn’t get out of it make more sense. Thrush, who spent weeks in Arkansas critically reviewing Clinton’s work on the case, told PolitiFact that the statements may actually go hand-in-hand.

"Every person that I spoke with indicated to me that it was a formal court arrangement, but also that it is a small county, and there were personal relationships between all the lawyers in the county," Thrush said. "And while she was required to do it, I don’t see any contradiction in her viewing it as a favor."

Clinton’s teaching assistant at the law clinic told _Newsday _in 2008 that Clinton worked hard on the case "because she wanted to show that she was willing to take court appointments, hoping that the bar would help us in getting established."

*Asked to be relieved?*

But did she try to get out of it?

Gibson, the Washington County prosecutor and one of the only people still alivewith knowledge of the case, has said emphatically over the years that she did.

In 2008, Gibson told _Newsday _that "Hillary told me she didn’t want to take that case. She made that very clear."

Recently, Gibson made similar comments to CNN. He said the judge, Maupin Cummings (now deceased), found Clinton on a list of lawyers who would represent low-income clients.

According to Gibson, Clinton called him and said, "I don't want to represent this guy. I just can't stand this. I don't want to get involved. Can you get me off?"

"I told her, ‘Well, contact the judge and see what he says about it,’ but I also said, ‘Don't jump on him and make him mad,’ " Gibson said. "She contacted the judge, and the judge didn't remove her, and she stayed on the case."

If there’s a record that Clinton formally asked the judge in writing to be "relieved" of the case, we didn’t find it. Current Arkansas law says court-appointed attorneys must defend their clients "until relieved for good cause."

Stephanie Harris, communications counsel for the Arkansas Supreme Court, said judges were more informal in assigning lawyers to cases in 1975.

"That was a time when judges just grabbed lawyers from the hall," Harris said. "There wasn’t always an actual procedure like there is now. It may have been the case that she didn’t want to represent them, but she was told to and that was the end of it."

"If we don’t like a defendant, we still have a duty to represent them and advocate on their behalf," she added.

Clinton’s handling of the case itself will certainly continue to undergo scrutiny should she decide to run for president. But on the question of whether she had to take the case, the evidence shows there was significant pressure on Clinton, both from the judge and the Arkansas legal community where she was trying to jump-start a clinic for poor clients. Once assigned to the case, she pursued it aggressively. But that doesn’t necessarily contradict how she became involved, nor does characterizing it as a "favor" made 40 years ago.

*UPDATE, July 21, 2014: *_After we published this article, we heard from a Clinton spokesman, responding to an email we'd sent while reporting the story. He pointed us to much of the evidence we had already included in the story, including the interview prosecutor Mahlon Gibson gave to CNN in which he said it was "ridiculous" to question how Clinton became involved with the case. The spokesman also said that in the 1980s, Clinton said she was asked to take on the case as a "favor" -- but that it doesn’t mean she was not appointed to the case, nor does it contradict her more recent statements._


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> How Hillary Clinton at age 27 came to defend an accused rapist in rural Arkansas has suddenly become a contested piece of history in a case otherwise decided 40 years ago.
> 
> The case resurfaced in June when the Washington Free Beacon published a previously unreleased interview with Clinton from the 1980s. Back then, Clinton
> discussed her early work at a University of Arkansas legal aid clinic, where she took on the case of an indigent man charged with raping a 12-year-old girl.
> ...


You can't refute that shitty smear of a story any better. It doesn't matter to Trump supporters. Truth doesn't matter. They are going to spread any kind of lie they can find and make up a few. So, this story is false and you've posted the truth about it. This should do it but we'll see it resurface half a dozen more time from now until Trump get bashed in the Fall election. Even then, it will come back. The truth doesn't matter to the far right.

The lack of ability to distinguish right from wrong is one of the reasons that explains the ignorance of Trumps voting base. It also explains why they are losers in today's society. True knowledge isn't about memorizing lies. In a knowledge based economy, they are losers.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3690263


Pie, you are bitter and sinking deeper into dementia. Nothing said in that post is factual.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

Bitter? I just get high and laugh at how absurd you all are.

Watch out for that london fella. He daydreams about diddling kids.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bitter? I just get high and laugh at how absurd you all are.
> 
> Watch out for that london fella. He daydreams about diddling kids.


No I'm actually very much against pedophiles. You on the other hand would vote for a man who lust after his daughter.
Why do you support incest


----------



## ChesusRice (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bitter? I just get high and laugh at how absurd you all are.
> 
> Watch out for that london fella. He daydreams about diddling kids.


Are you an active member of Jenny Craig
And do they take food stamps?


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

spandy said:


> Shit is coming unhinged in liberal land. They can't stand watching their champions fall. Now Trump is a rapist lol
> 
> Fuck em


Well that was the only thing left for the left to use. They shot their load on everything else known to a democrat to throw. Except for some Bernie people that are jumping on the train. I say fuck em too. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No I'm actually very much against pedophiles. You on the other hand would vote for a man who lust after his daughter.
> Why do you support incest


For wanting to be a smart fucker, its hard to tell that you aren't fantasizing about something you want so bad to be true that you sound like you like it. Thats pretty weird . Does your wife read this shit you fantasize about? *TRUMP!*


----------



## coloradolivin (May 24, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where is the venue? Seems like a big space.


New Mexico, It was a good rally. Trump turned the Clintons into a rag doll. Crooked Hillary and the Rapist are more than likely shitting on the floor like poopy pants right now lol. They are absolutely getting crushed right before our eyes, and it is such a wonderful thing to watch. *TRUMP!*


----------



## spandy (May 24, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3690457


Thats a nice pic of our 2016 presidential winner.


----------



## supreme bean (May 25, 2016)

Thats the Spirit!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 25, 2016)

Being normal but sick...wtf?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I have no doubt that Trump's frustrated followers are going to escalate violence after they lose the election in the fall or maybe before then when it becomes obvious that Trump will go down. I also don't think you'll participate in that Blunt.
> 
> No good will come of it but the anger and impotence that exudes from this ignorant and defeated sub group will be expressed in violence. As they say, violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.


Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent??

Are you calling Obama and Hillary incompetent? Well if we have stupid leaders you would think something needs to be done the elections are rigged, he with most money wins.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll pay you $1000 if you put your money where your mouth is and go storm washington dc with your gun.
> 
> is it a deal, or are you a fucking pussy?


It's a deal if you get at least 5,000 people with me no money needed.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is donald trump being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at the house of a convicted pedophile that he is friends with?


Do you have any proof?? I was kind of friends with someone who spent 5 years in federal prison then got out and raped and murdered a 2 year old. I certainly ain't his friend now and I didn't think he'd do that.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is donald trump being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at the house of a convicted pedophile that he is friends with?


You do know the Clinton's have ties to a billionaire child predator and Bill helped him go free. Haven't seen any pedo shit on Trump.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> For wanting to be a smart fucker, its hard to tell that you aren't fantasizing about something you want so bad to be true that you sound like you like it. Thats pretty weird . Does your wife read this shit you fantasize about? *TRUMP!*


I'm actually wondering why you sick fucks would support a man who thinks about dating his daughter and admiring her figure.
Do you also feel some kind of way about your child ?


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm actually wondering why you sick fucks would support a man who thinks about dating his daughter and admiring her figure.
> Do you also feel some kind of way about your child ?


Do you really not have anything better than that?

It just seems you limp dick liberals have nothing on Trump we got a boat load of shit on the Clinton's even pedo shit. Y'all got nothing but if his daughter wasn't his daughter he would be attracted. I would tear Trumps daughters pussy up personally but he didn't say that. 

Find more dirt or Trump will be our president.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Do you really not have anything better than that?
> 
> It just seems you limp dick liberals have nothing on Trump we got a boat load of shit on the Clinton's even pedo shit. Y'all got nothing but if his daughter wasn't his daughter he would be attracted. I would tear Trumps daughters pussy up personally but he didn't say that.
> 
> Find more dirt or Trump will be our president.


Sorry guy I can't vote for a man who looks at his daughter with lust and desire. I know that some of you can overlook incest, but I can't and never will support that sick shit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


..What in the other fuck?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sorry guy I can't vote for a man who looks at his daughter with lust and desire. I know that some of you can overlook incest, but I can't and never will support that sick shit.


But you can vote for the Clinton's with a billionaire pedo friend who the Clinton's helped keep out of prison?

I don't know maybe you are fine with skinners but I will take alleged incest wanting over the skinner loving Clinton's.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are the sick fuck. Are your kids safe smart fucker?


You damn right my children are safe. I'm not the one voting for the guy who lust after his on child. That be you. You never answered my question. Do you lust after your child the same way that loser does with Ivanka.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> But you can vote for the Clinton's with a billionaire pedo friend who the Clinton's helped keep out of prison?
> 
> I don't know maybe you are fine with skinners but I will take alleged incest wanting over the skinner loving Clinton's.


What man says the one thing he and his daughter has in common is sex ? Trump wants to fuck his own child WTF


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You damn right my children are safe. I'm not the one voting for the guy who lust after his on child. That be you. You never answered my question. Do you lust after your child the same way that loser does with Ivanka.


Your kid porn fantasies are starting to control your life. You better seek an intervention soon. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your kid porn fantasies are starting to control your life. You better seek an intervention soon. *TRUMP!*


Stop ignoring the fact that Trump would fuck his own daughter. You should be outraged, instead of voting for him. Why do you support incest.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What man says the one thing he and his daughter has in common is sex ? Trump wants to fuck his own child WTF


He said "I was going to say sex but I can't relate that with my daughter" sex is definitely a top 5 for me really nothing is better than good sex.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3690667


He needed a ride!!!!




(pun intended) ;]


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Stop ignoring the fact that Trump would fuck his own daughter. You should be outraged, instead of voting for him. Why do you support incest.


Pedo's are worse than of age incest so stop ignoring the fact the Clinton's are cool with skinners!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Stop ignoring the fact that Trump would fuck his own daughter. You should be outraged, instead of voting for him. Why do you support incest.


He said he wouldnt date his daughter. You should be championing him as a man of ethics and morality...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2016)

I dunno why anyone would think one is better than the other. Both incest and pedophilia are despicable if acted upon, and the reason this differs from other sexual preferences such as homosexuality is that these sexual preferences create psychological victims. Both Trump's potentially incestuous inclinations and Clinton's suspected pedophilic excursions are equally terrible.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

You will notice that Londonfog never addresses the issue of Clinton's pedophilia. He is fine with it because Clinton is a liberal and they get a pass.

Hypocrites cannot be taken seriously.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Stop ignoring the fact that Trump would fuck his own daughter. You should be outraged, instead of voting for him. Why do you support incest.


Why are you thinking about fucking kids? You are ready to pop. I don't think you are going to make it another six months. LOL * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Liberal violence outside last nights Trump rally. LOL *TRUMP!*

*BUILD THE WALL!*

*



*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Liberal violence outside last nights Trump rally. LOL *TRUMP!*
> 
> *BUILD THE WALL!*
> 
> ...


"Build the wall!"

This is why people think Southerners are ignorant. And if you don't see a problem with this concept, God help you.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

*More liberal violence news. TRUMP!*

*Protests turn violent outside Trump New Mexico event*
Published May 25, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook3847 Twitter1211 livefyre11696 Email Print






NOW PLAYING
Protesters clash with police in Albuquerque, New Mexico

Donald Trump on Wednesday slammed what he described as "thugs" and "criminals" who clashed with police outside an Albuquerque campaign event, just hours after police in riot gear and mounted patrol units faced off against the violent crowd.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> "Build the wall!"
> 
> This is why people think Southerners are ignorant. And if you don't see a problem with this concept, God help you.


I certainly don't think a wall is a bad thing if it brings order to our nations border. If you don't like it you can vote for who ever you want and good luck. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I certainly don't think a wall is a bad thing *if it brings order to our nations border.* If you don't like it you can vote for who ever you want and good luck. *TRUMP!*


 It won't. It'll just demand that you pay more taxes.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It won't. It'll just demand that you pay more taxes.


Maybe it will. It's certainly worth a try. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

This should be another dandy. Anaheim California. Don't miss the action, 12 noon PST. Ya Hooo! *TRUMP!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-live-stream-in-anaheim-ca/


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent??
> 
> Are you calling Obama and Hillary incompetent? Well if we have stupid leaders you would think something needs to be done the elections are rigged, he with most money wins.


I don't know what you are talking about. Neither Hillary or Obama have beaten protesters nor have they advocated for it. 

If you are talking about our nations military, I'd say I don't like what's going on myself and glad to hear that you don't too. 

If you are objecting to my calling the people who support Trump incompetent, well just look at his demographic. Most are ignorant losers. on the dole. And violent.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

*EXCELLENT ERIC TRUMP INTERVIEW! *


----------



## AKDrifter (May 25, 2016)

What do you have in common


Olive Drab Green said:


> I dunno why anyone would think one is better than the other. Both incest and pedophilia are despicable if acted upon, and the reason this differs from other sexual preferences such as homosexuality is that these sexual preferences create psychological victims. Both Trump's potentially incestuous inclinations and Clinton's suspected pedophilic excursions are equally terrible.


 Absolutely, both horrible situations. 
The big difference is the decades of scandal that the Clintons have been implicated in, and lots of out of context sound bites. for me The clintons are the embodiment of all government corruption and the slimy shit associated with dishonest greedy politicians. 
Tump is an asshole no doubt, rough around the edges and has no filter when he opens his mouth. Aside form his words being used out of context what has really been proven. The constant Screaming of racism, and mysogyny just isn't going to do it. Taxes, mehhh just imagine the resources the opposition has tied up chasing that, lol he's playing that card. He is for tightening borders, taking care of us vets, and wants to put America first, sounds like a better message to me than more of the same. Still waiting on that change shit, now its time for one.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> He said "I was going to say sex but I can't relate that with my daughter" sex is definitely a top 5 for me really nothing is better than good sex.


who in the fuck would even say that ? Why would he think that ? Because the sick fuck really wants to fuck his daughter. Hell who knows maybe he already has.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He said he wouldnt date his daughter. You should be championing him as a man of ethics and morality...


What man has to remind himself that he can't date his daughter because she is his fucking daughter.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What man has to remind himself that he can't date his daughter because she is his fucking daughter.


Evidently that man is you. Keep reminding your self before you get caught. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Evidentially that man is you. Keep reminding your self before you get caught. *TRUMP!*


*Evidently. Just keeping you on your A game.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Evidentially that man is you. Keep reminding your self before you get caught. *TRUMP!*


You meant evidently. Trump loves the uneducated 

"Evidently" means clearly or obviously. 
"Evidential" Of or providing evidence
Damn guy please at least go get your GED and stop supporting incest.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Evidentially that man is you. Keep reminding your self before you get caught. *TRUMP!*


hook in the lip
down the shitter
crushed like a twig
sorry about your luck
drump!

You really need some new soundbites, shit-for-brains.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You meant evidently. Trump loves the uneducated
> 
> "Evidently" means clearly or obviously.
> "Evidential" Of or providing evidence
> Damn guy please at least go get your GED and stop supporting incest.


You are thinking about fucking kids of your own way to much. You got more serious problems than worrying about some retired business mans education. LOL* TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> hook in the lip
> down the shitter
> crushed like a twig
> sorry about your luck
> ...


I could post some of your sound bites, but it would be a waste of time. LOL * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *Evidently. Just keeping you on your A game.


OK, I fixed it. Thanks. nitro


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are thinking about fucking kids of your own way to much. You got more serious problems than worrying about some retired business mans education. LOL* TRUMP!*


 You have a daughter. Do you look at her body and think " if that was not my daughter... WTF 
You support a sick man. Trump is creepppyyy

Why do you wish to die stupid ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You have a daughter. Do you look at her body and think " if that was not my daughter... WTF
> You support a sick man. Trump is creepppyyy
> 
> Why do you wish to die stupid ?


You are starting to get addicted to porn aren't you? *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are starting to get addicted to porn aren't you? *TRUMP!*


You refuse to answer my question. why ??
OMG. You have looked at your child that way


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You refuse to answer my question. why ??
> OMG. You have looked at your child that way


Your fantasies are out of control dude. CSD could be a problem for you. Be careful before your picture is posted on a sheriffs web site. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your fantasies are out of control dude. CSD could be a problem for you. Be careful before your picture is posted on a sheriffs web site. *TRUMP!*


It is no fantasy what Trump said about his daughter.
It is troubling that you would support him after knowing this.
Why do you support incest ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It is no fantasy what Trump said about his daughter.
> It is troubling that you would support him after knowing this.
> Why do you support incest ?


I don't want you to pop prematurely, but it is your fantasy that is taking over your life in a way that could be detrimental to your future. Just a heads up. The decisions you make today could save you. seek help. *TRUMP!*


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What man has to remind himself that he can't date his daughter because she is his fucking daughter.


What man flies around on a pedo's plane on a regularly scheduled basis??

You are bashing Trump for something he said while ignoring what Hillary's husband has done and is doing... Hypocrisy on schedule!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know what you are talking about. Neither Hillary or Obama have beaten protesters nor have they advocated for it.
> 
> If you are talking about our nations military, I'd say I don't like what's going on myself and glad to hear that you don't too.
> 
> If you are objecting to my calling the people who support Trump incompetent, well just look at his demographic. Most are ignorant losers. on the dole. And violent.


Talking about the wars that will never end and not a single good terrorist attack since the World Trade Center. 

Talk about global warming too. Lol, could you imagine the carbon footprint on all them bombs, bullets, guns, etc. Just manufacturing bullets is making a carbon footprint. Can't stop global warming when we are blowing up buildings.

I don't like Trump at all but just look what the Clinton's have done. Trump didn't do much.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You have a daughter. Do you look at her body and think " if that was not my daughter... WTF
> You support a sick man. Trump is creepppyyy
> 
> Why do you wish to die stupid ?


Still the Clinton's are a lot worse and Bill will be playing around with the economy cause he did such a great job when the people made the money not him.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What man flies around on a pedo's plane on a regularly scheduled basis??
> 
> You are bashing Trump for something he said while ignoring what Hillary's husband has done and is doing... Hypocrisy on schedule!!


Got any facts to back that up?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What man has to remind himself that he can't date his daughter because she is his fucking daughter.


He wasnt reminding himself he was answering an interview question.

He was giving his daughter a very high compliment. He is very proud of her and also her looks.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Got any facts to back that up?


You are hypothesizing intent from a verbal statement yet somehow I got to prove more than Clinton was flying around on a pedo's plane? That is pretty well documented and has already been posted in this thread.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are hypothesizing intent from a verbal statement yet somehow I got to prove more than Clinton was flying around on a pedo's plane? That is pretty well documented and has already been posted in this thread.


Epstein hosted many events.
Trump was at a few of then as well


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Epstein hosted many events.



Apparently Bill Clinton took full advantage of those events containing 13-15 year old girls prostituting themselves. But hey, he is a Democrat!!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Apparently Bill Clinton took full advantage of those events containing 13-15 year old girls prostituting themselves. But hey, he is a Democrat!!


Trump has visited many times as well


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Trump has visited many times as well


So you dont have a problem with pedophiles. You could have just said that up front.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you dont have a problem with pedophiles. You could have just said that up front.


I have problems with what you present as facts that have little to do with being facts.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I have problems with what you present as facts that have little to do with being facts.


That problem is mutual.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Got any facts to back that up?


Sure sounds a lot worse than Trump's out of context comment still a little weird but out of context.

Clinton's are worse.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That problem is mutual.


Your problem is you cannot find any evidence of crime.
Clinton was on Epstein plane. 
So was a couple hundred other people.
including trump


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That problem is mutual.


Facts? from from the village idiot? too funny this.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Liberal violence outside last nights Trump rally. LOL *TRUMP!*
> 
> *BUILD THE WALL!*
> 
> ...


Obviously, model citizens exercising their right to peacefully assemble and stomping some free speech into the cop car.

Trump is bad. People who like trump are bad.

So cops defending the people who like trump are bad.

Dems SMASH bad cops. Rawr!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

we passed a bill to BUILD the wall already!

Lets not have presidents execute the law though.

That would be crazy!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Sure sounds a lot worse than Trump's out of context comment still a little weird but out of context.
> 
> Clinton's are worse.


13 months for a peddlar for pedos.

Seems legit.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Sure sounds a lot worse than Trump's out of context comment still a little weird but out of context.
> 
> Clinton's are worse.


I get that you don't like the Clintons. You have some valid points. This is pretty much not one of them. 

I was on a bus the other day. A pedophile might have been on it too. I don't know if there was one but statistics being what they are, its likely there was one in the crowd. If a photo shows me on the bus that also has a pedophile on it, a person with an ax to grind might make something of it. It would be a lie, but that's what some people do for a living.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> we passed a bill to BUILD the wall already!
> 
> Lets not have presidents execute the law though.
> 
> That would be crazy!


We did not.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> 13 months for a peddlar for pedos.
> 
> Seems legit.


On this we agree. That billionaire pedo used lawyers, money and influence to reduce his sentence and didn't even serve the full term. Whoever was the chief prosecuter or attorney general that handled this plea bargain should be freed from his job. Pedophiles are murderers of children's lives. The death penalty is appropriate.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> we passed a bill to BUILD the wall already!
> 
> Lets not have presidents execute the law though.
> 
> That would be crazy!


Then you should easily be able to find it
Post it here


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't like Trump at all but just look what the Clinton's have done. Trump didn't do much.


Really? What do you know about his business dealings? I'd say that wherever he has been, he's lied and screwed people. That he's not held political office is irrelevant. Just look at what he's done. If you look at the assets he's accrued and the money lost by others in his bankruptcies, Trump has lost more money than he's gained. That he managed to shuffle those losses onto others makes him a sharp businessman but not a good person to lead this country.

Trump's not going to get the chance do much after this. He's going to lose the election and then be pilloried in his fraud trials scheduled just after the election. When all is said and done, Trump will be garbage by the end of the year.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Really? What do you know about his business dealings? I'd say that wherever he has been, he's lied and screwed people. That he's not held political office is irrelevant. Just look at what he's done. If you look at the assets he's accrued and the money lost by others in his bankruptcies, Trump has lost more money than he's gained. That he managed to shuffle those losses onto others makes him a sharp businessman but not a good person to lead this country.
> 
> Trump's not going to get the chance do much after this. He's going to lose the election and then be pilloried in his fraud trials scheduled just after the election. When all is said and done, Trump will be garbage by the end of the year.


Trump will be more successful than Sarah Palin post political career


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Epstein likes to tell people that he's a loner, a man who's never touched alcohol or drugs, and one whose nightlife is far from energetic. And yet if you talk to Donald Trump, a different Epstein emerges. "I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy,'' Trump booms from a speakerphone. "He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it -- Jeffrey enjoys his social life."


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Trump will be more successful than Sarah Palin post political career


It's just my opinion. I find it interesting that two fraud trials are scheduled on the heels of the election. I'm just connecting the dots but it's obvious that people in power on the left and right hate that guy's guts. His obsession with calling the media "hateful" and "disgusting" isn't cultivating any friends either. Those trials will be a feeding frenzy for all, especially when Trump takes the stand in a NY court. I think this is a well laid plan to put that loud mouth to rest politically. 

Sarah Palin is a joke outside of her admiring audience. Trump will still have an admiring audience too and might make more money afterward. Trump will still have his lobotomized minions who don't care about his failures, fraud and lies, so maybe on channel 456, you'll find a reality TV series that makes money for him, selling chocolate bars, soap and gold foil condoms, I don't know. But to the main populace, he will be just tabloid amusement, like Palin.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He wasnt reminding himself he was answering an interview question.
> 
> He was giving his daughter a very high compliment. He is very proud of her and also her looks.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


>








Photoshopped, please tell me that was photoshopped.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Trump will make america fabulous. I giggled.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Photoshopped, please tell me that was photoshopped.


The quote is from years later on the view.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump will make america fabulous. I giggled.


Please give examples of how Obama could of been less divisive.
Or take a picture of your chin (s)


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The quote is from years later on the view.


Did they actually pose that way?


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump will make america fabulous. I giggled.


A couple of nobody's in a fake debate. I couldn't watch more than a few minutes of it. Both of the speakers made their points and I thought the title was a bit strained because the Trump clown was owned just as much as the anti Trump clown.

That said, yeah, Trump will make America faaaaabulous. snicker.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Hey Flaming Pie?

Why do you go silent anytime anyone asks you to cite the fat stupid bullshit you post?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Photoshopped, please tell me that was photoshopped.


You guys got nothing on the religious nuts out there....


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


::cringe:: 

What a sick fuck.


----------



## coloradolivin (May 25, 2016)

spandy said:


> Thats a nice pic of our 2016 presidential winner.


 
yeah thanks fry man heres anuddah​


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You guys got nothing on the religious nuts out there....


Oh the village idiot speaks. 

Religious nuts. Yes, I've heard about those. 





Mathew Hale
look it up.


----------



## spandy (May 25, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3690944
> yeah thanks fry man heres anuddah​



So who;s the fry man? You?

better get Mr President what he wants...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Did they actually pose that way?


Dude. Its a picture. Get over it.

My daughter jumps into my lap all the time. She jumps into her daddys lap too. Sometimes daddy gets a kiss.

People holding their children doesnt mean it is sexual.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

spandy said:


> So who;s the fry man? You?
> 
> better get Mr President what he wants...


Aqua teen hunger force. One of the best adult swim shows back in the day.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Hey Flaming Pie?
> 
> Why do you go silent anytime anyone asks you to cite the fat stupid bullshit you post?


You cite. Why must i do all the work for you?

Ooooooh .. are you one of those "everybody owes me something" kind of folks? 

Heres a tip: The world doesnt owe you anything and dont expect something for nothing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Omg!!!!

Look at all the pedo dads there are! Look how much holding and kissing they do with their children!

https://www.google.com/search?q=dad+daughter+photo&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&source=lnms&prmd=ivn&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwixs6iUgPbMAhXE4IMKHSOdBt0Q_AUIBygB&biw=360&bih=512&dpr=4


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You cite. Why must i do all the work for you?
> 
> Ooooooh .. are you one of those "everybody owes me something" kind of folks?
> 
> Heres a tip: The world doesnt owe you anything and dont expect something for nothing.


Ok
You are a fat stupid cow. 
I've made the allegation. Now it is up to you to prove otherwise. 

Now how about proving the allegation you made that a bill has already passed for building the wall and Obama isn't following this law?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You cite. Why must i do all the work for you?
> 
> Ooooooh .. are you one of those "everybody owes me something" kind of folks?
> 
> Heres a tip: The world doesnt owe you anything and dont expect something for nothing.


Why do we the tax payers owe you welfare fatty?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Ok
> You are a fat stupid cow.
> I've made the allegation. Now it is up to you to prove otherwise.
> 
> Now how about proving the allegation you made that a bill has already passed for building the wall and Obama isn't following this law?


It was passed and funds for walls were approved for building. 

They never finished the border.

Secure fence act.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Why do we the tax payers owe you welfare fatty?


Because it is the law. Dont like the law?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> we passed a bill to BUILD the wall already!
> 
> Lets not have presidents execute the law though.
> 
> That would be crazy!


Hey chubby chicker
You going to ever prove this law exists?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Hey chubby chicker
> You going to ever prove this law exists?


Are your fingers too fat to google?

You need me to post a link for you because your fingers are fat?

Don't expect something for nothing.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was passed and funds for walls were approved for building.
> 
> They never finished the border.
> 
> Secure fence act.


They finished all the fencing called for in the secured fence act in 2007


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I don't like lazy fat welfare fucks who should be working instead of leaching off the rest of us. Especially when they are stupid racist, bigoted fucks like you


You must have done a deep investigation.

Tell me, were you also involved in the investigation of @nitro harley s penis?

It must have been exhausting work.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was passed and funds for walls were approved for building.
> 
> They never finished the border.
> 
> Secure fence act.


The Secure Fence Act not being finish is not Obama fault. Congress failed to continue to fund the project past the initial $1.2 billion procured, in order to finish building the fence.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You must have done a deep investigation.
> 
> Tell me, were you also involved in the investigation of @nitro harley s penis?
> 
> It must have been exhausting work.


Illegals work

You don't

You are the welfare leech we should all be afraid of.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You cite. Why must i do all the work for you?
> 
> Ooooooh .. are you one of those "everybody owes me something" kind of folks?
> 
> Heres a tip: The world doesnt owe you anything and dont expect something for nothing.


Damn spoken just like Sky.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> They finished all the fencing called for in the secured fence act in 2007


Five years ago, legislation was passed to build a 700-mile double-layer border fence along the southwest border," DeMint wrote. "This is a promise that has not been kept. Today, according to staff at the Department of Homeland Security, just 5 percent of the double-layer fencing is complete, only 36.3 miles."


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)




----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Five years ago, legislation was passed to build a 700-mile double-layer border fence along the southwest border," DeMint wrote. "This is a promise that has not been kept. Today, according to staff at the Department of Homeland Security, just 5 percent of the double-layer fencing is complete, only 36.3 miles."


He wrote that in 2011.
Border Control got to decide what the fence would look like
It was completed

And you are still a fat welfare sucking cow


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dude. Its a picture. Get over it.
> 
> My daughter jumps into my lap all the time. She jumps into her daddys lap too. Sometimes daddy gets a kiss.
> 
> People holding their children doesnt mean it is sexual.


That's not "dad holding child". Do I care, not really. But you know, I'm certain of this, you know what's so creepy about it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Illegals work
> 
> You don't
> 
> You are the welfare leech we should all be afraid of.


I did work. From 15 to 27. 

I qualify. Dont like it, you can talk to the government.

We stopped receiving our foodstamps in jan. The benefit went from 120 to 40 dollars a month due to my husband getting raises.

So are people not supposed to use social programs to get out of poverty?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That's not "dad holding child". Do I care, not really. But you know, I'm certain of this, you know what's so creepy about it.


What part of the picture is creepy?

Photographer had him hold his pride and joy and her kiss him on the cheek.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The Secure Fence Act not being finish is not Obama fault. Congress failed to continue to fund the project past the initial $1.2 billion procured, in order to finish building the fence.


Note to any Trumptard, its a fence built for $1.2B, not a wall. That fucking wall will cost 40 billion dollars and span about 2000 miles through tough dry country. In order to "stop illegals", it will have to be manned its entire span and maintained, along with monitoring for tunneling activities. That old shit had no idea of the cost when he made that promise and it will never be built regardless who is elected to office.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What part of the picture is creepy?
> 
> Photographer had him hold his pride and joy and her kiss him on the cheek.


I think you are a lying sack of shit. Yuck.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol.
> 
> I have literally 100s of orgasms a night with my hubby. We grind to perfection anf he slides in and out without anything in the way i assure you.
> 
> ...


You've got to get your protein.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> do you have a handicap card for your obesity?


I have a medical marijuana card. Does that count?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol.
> 
> I have literally 100s of orgasms a night with my hubby. We grind to perfection anf he slides in and out without anything in the way i assure you.
> 
> ...


You have a history of lying


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Note to any Trumptard, its a fence built for $1.2B, not a wall. That fucking wall will cost 40 billion dollars and span about 2000 miles through tough dry country. In order to "stop illegals", it will have to be manned its entire span and maintained, along with monitoring for tunneling activities. That old shit had no idea of the cost when he made that promise and it will never be built regardless who is elected to office.


You must be relieved then. 

Today is a good day.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You have a history of lying


About.....

Cock?

Never.

Eating cock is serious business and momma dont play that shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

To you fog.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I did work. From 15 to 27.
> 
> I qualify. Dont like it, you can talk to the government.
> 
> ...


Absolutely and you can do with that benefit as you will. I don't know why you'd vote for people that would deny that benefit from people going forward. My guess is your hang up over the right to choose. Evangelical Christianity blinds a lot of people regarding the actions of Republicans. But, go ahead and hypocritically take the benefit and vote to deny it from others. It's your right to do so.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Absolutely and you can do with that benefit as you will. I don't know why you'd vote for people that would deny that benefit from people going forward. My guess is your hang up over the right to choose. Evangelical Christianity blinds a lot of people regarding the actions of Republicans. But, go ahead and hypocritically take the benefit and vote to deny it from others. It's your right to do so.


Its ok. Let it out.

It must be inimidating to meet someone whose 3 votes have so much power.

Almost like super delegates.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> To you fog.


Why me? I have no interest outside my yard. The code word at my house is lets take a nap. Oh, and what happens then doesn't get discussed. I generally find braggarts to be under achievers, by the way.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its ok. Let it out.
> 
> It must be inimidating to meet someone whose 3 votes have so much power.
> 
> Almost like super delegates.


no, really, its yours and there is no reason to regret taking that money. We'll outvote you and keep your benefit going. You can stultify yourself in unemployed heaven and I hope for your sake your husband doesn't leave you when he gets a better offer. Your benefit will go up after that. But I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why me? I have no interest outside my yard. The code word at my house is lets take a nap. Oh, and what happens then doesn't get discussed. I generally find braggarts to be under achievers, by the way.


It doesnt matter what you think. 

Swallowing multiple loads and being ridden off into a sensual and fulfilling sexual sunset is enough for me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> no, really, its yours and there is no reason to regret taking that money. We'll outvote you and keep your benefit going. You can stultify yourself in unemployed heaven and I hope for your sake your husband doesn't leave you when he gets a better offer. Your benefit will go up after that. But I hope it doesn't happen.


Lol. We've been married for 11 years. And have just reached our sexual peak.

I think I am gonna be fine for another 10 more. And then 10 more..


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It doesnt matter what you think.
> 
> Swallowing multiple loads and being ridden off into a sensual and fulfilling sexual sunset is enough for me.





Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. We've been married for 11 years. And have just reached our sexual peak.
> 
> I think I am gonna be fine for another 10 more. And then 10 more..


Nothing wrong with that. However, as an investment advisor might say, past results should not be used to predict future outcums. Diversification is usually what they would recommend to reduce risk. Like maybe a job?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. We've been married for 11 years. And have just reached our sexual peak.
> 
> I think I am gonna be fine for another 10 more. And then 10 more..


I'm sure he Will find someone thinner and smarter


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing wrong with that. However, as an investment advisor might say, past results should not be used to predict future outcums. Diversification is usually what they would recommend. Like maybe a job?


He doesnt want me to work. He wants me home raising our child, cleaning, cooking, laundry, yard work, budgeting, planning and those sorts of things.

Plus I am a caregiver for 3 patients.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 25, 2016)

Seems like everyone's getting along swimmingly over here today!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm sure he Will find someone thinner and smarter


Wanna take bets?

You send me 100 dollars, and if he leaves me I will send back 500 dollars.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He doesnt want me to work. He wants me home raising our child, cleaning, cooking, laundry, yard work, budgeting, planning and those sorts of things.
> 
> Plus I am a caregiver for 3 patients.


He doesn't want anyone to know he's married to you.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wanna take bets?
> 
> You send me 100 dollars, and if he leaves me I will send back 500 dollars.


You don't have any cash. And I'm not buying EBT cards


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He doesnt want me to work. He wants me home raising our child, cleaning, cooking, laundry, yard work, budgeting, planning and those sorts of things.
> 
> Plus I am a caregiver for 3 patients.


Sure, yeah, I understand. Of course other working people manage the same workload as you and it does stress them out so, sure, I get it, its hard to manage all that and a job too. No need to worry about risk of poverty if he leaves you or anything like that. I'm sure he'll support you to his detriment.

What kind of caregiver? 7-24, wipe asses, shower and dress kind of caregiver? If so, big respect.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sure, yeah, I understand. Of course other working people manage the same workload as you and it does stress them out so, sure, I get it, its hard to manage all that and a job too. No need to worry about risk of poverty if he leaves you or anything like that. I'm sure he'll support you to his detriment.
> 
> What kind of caregiver? 7-24, wipe asses, shower and dress kind of caregiver? If so, big respect.


I think she means
Grows pot.
Money never claimed while receiving welfare


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> no, really, its yours and there is no reason to regret taking that money. We'll outvote you and keep your benefit going. You can stultify yourself in unemployed heaven and I hope for your sake your husband doesn't leave you when he gets a better offer. Your benefit will go up after that. But I hope it doesn't happen.


My name is on the house. Considering i paid for it.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My name is on the house. Considering i paid for it.


You don't say?
Collecting welfare and still owning a house?


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My name is on the house. Considering i paid for it.


So growing pot is "caregiver"? Oh, it must be exhausting. 

Owning your own house, that's great, good for you. I'm assuming you earned all that money before getting married at, what, 17? That's amazing, unbelievable and well, you didn't did you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You don't say?
> Collecting welfare and still owning a house?


I had a job till 27 i said.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sure, yeah, I understand. Of course other working people manage the same workload as you and it does stress them out so, sure, I get it, its hard to manage all that and a job too. No need to worry about risk of poverty if he leaves you or anything like that. I'm sure he'll support you to his detriment.
> 
> What kind of caregiver? 7-24, wipe asses, shower and dress kind of caregiver? If so, big respect.


Other people can manage because they can afford child care. That shit aint cheap.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I had a job till 27 i said.


So you are allowed to have major assets and still collect welfare?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So you are allowed to have major assets and still collect welfare?


My, you complain about the law alot.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Other people can manage because they can afford child care. That shit aint cheap.


No, really, its great that you can stay at home, collect welfare, live off your husband's earnings, have wonderful sex, raise a little girl and some pot plants in ignorant bliss. Then go out and vote against the kind of benefits and support that would enable other people the same happiness all the while struggling to find affordable child care. And for some reason brag about it. It's completely your right to do so.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No, really, its great that you can stay at home, collect welfare, live off your husband's earnings, have wonderful sex, raise a little girl and some pot plants in ignorant bliss. Then go out and vote against the kind of benefits and support that would enable other people the same happiness all the while struggling to find affordable child care. And for some reason brag about it. It's completely your right to do so.


Its those fucking working Illegals that are the problem


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No, really, its great that you can stay at home, collect welfare, live off your husband's earnings, have wonderful sex, raise a little girl and some pot plants in ignorant bliss. Then go out and vote against the kind of benefits and support that would enable other people the same happiness all the while struggling to find affordable child care. And for some reason brag about it. It's completely your right to do so.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3691024


Pie almighty. Nice.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Its those fucking working Illegals that are the problem


Don't forget "china" and that disgusting media. 

I don't mind that she's got it figured out and living a good working class life. I just don't understand why people like that shit in their own bed by voting Republican. Only sick animals shit in their own bed.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Don't forget "china" and that disgusting media.
> 
> I don't mind that she's got it figured out and living a good working class life. I just don't understand why people like that shit in their own bed by voting Republican. Only sick animals shit in their own bed.


She Is a fucking leech


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She Is a fucking leech


Everybody has at least one thing that they do better than others.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

*DONT MISS THE ACTION IN ANHIEM CALIFORNIA!

LIVE ACTION, COPS TAKING ON PROTESTERS! YE HAAA! TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Everybody has at least one thing that they do better than others.


I would tell you what that was but then in might make you feel uncomfortable.

Lol. You guys were the ones who brought up my sex life.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She Is a fucking leech


I knew you were a hypocrite.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would tell you what that was but then in might make you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Lol. You guys were the ones who brought up my sex life.


Umm, well, how do you know you do that better? Your husband told you? Wise man.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I knew you were a hypocrite.


do you think that you and your husband could afford to get off of welfare if they raised the min wage to $15, so that he wouldn't have to work for $12 an hour anymore?


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *DONT MISS THE ACTION IN ANHIEM CALIFORNIA!
> 
> LIVE ACTION, COPS TAKING ON PROTESTERS! YE HAAA! TRUMP!*


looks like a peaceful protest and an effective response by police. You've got it wrong. All this shows is how informed and peaceful anti-hate protesters are.


----------



## see4 (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I bet you cant watch this. Pussified in your safe space.


That wind bag is a known right wing propagandist. The few times he shows up on Real Time, he gets his ass handed to him. He is not intelligent, he offers no actual fact and only repeats Republican mantra over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## see4 (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I saw one tabloid report. I havent seen anyajor news pick it up. Which is odd considering they want to being him down.


Well ain't that the kettle calling the pot black. Hypocrite looks good on you. You should keep doing it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> Well ain't that the kettle calling the pot black. Hypocrite looks good on you. You should keep doing it.


She speaks Hypocrite fluently. And gives Hypocrite very well so I'm told.


----------



## see4 (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its the same thing as saying she is attractive. You date people you find attractive.
> 
> The other day i said my brother is every womans dream husband. I must want to marry my brother.
> 
> LOGIC. Try it sometimes.


You are a fucking moron.

"My brother is every womans dream husband" IS NOT THE SAME THING AS "If Ivanka weren't my daughter I'd be dating her"

If you had said, "If my brother weren't my brother I'd suck his cock", then your analogy would be accurate.

But you didn't say that. And you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3691105


You get your news from Captain America comics. Figures.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> You are a fucking moron.
> 
> "My brother is every womans dream husband" IS NOT THE SAME THING AS "If Ivanka weren't my daughter I'd be dating her"
> 
> ...


A leap.

His standards of women he dates is high in the looks department. So he said she passes his standards.

In other words, she is very attractive.

What is it when bill clinton rides the lolita express 26 times in 3 yrs? Waaay more news reports on that btw. Not just some tabloid and an obscure blog site.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

I'm still think she is a pre diabetic shamu


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You get your news from Captain America comics. Figures.


WWCAD?

Civil war is really good. You should watch it.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A leap.
> 
> His standards of women he dates is high in the looks department. So he said she passes his standards.
> 
> ...


Trump?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm still think she is a pre diabetic shamu


Im pretty sure you are voting for a woman married to a pedo and assaulter of women.

But who needs details..


----------



## see4 (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A leap.
> 
> His standards of women he dates is high in the looks department. So he said she passes his standards.
> 
> ...


No. Not a leap. Your tiny brain can't comprehend simple analogies. Sorry.

Bill Clinton is not running for President. Donald Trump is. Try to stay focused. I know that it's hard for your tiny brain to manage such a simple task. But at least try.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is it when bill clinton rides the lolita express 26 times in 3 yrs?


has he been named in a lawsuit for raping a 13 year old girl repeatedly, while staying at the house of a convicted pedophile who was sentenced to prison for raping 14 year olds?

because trump has been named in a lawsuit for raping a 13 year old girl repeatedly, while staying at the house of a convicted pedophile who was sentenced to prison for raping 14 year olds.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> looks like a peaceful protest and an effective response by police. You've got it wrong. All this shows is how informed and peaceful anti-hate protesters are.


It looks to me that Trump went to the belly of the beast and shut them fuckers down. Ye Haa. *TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Im pretty sure you are voting for a woman married to a pedo and assaulter of women.
> 
> But who needs details..


Any evidence of that?
Hey take a picture of your ankle.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> you are voting for a woman married to a pedo and assaulter of women.


when was bill clinton convicted of any of that?

was he even named in a lawsuit for repeatedly raping a 13 year old, like trump currently is?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Any evidence of that?
> Hey take a picture of your ankle.


no need. here she is.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no need. here she is.
> 
> View attachment 3691119


is that a girl or boy ?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> is that a girl or boy ?


and why does it need food stamps?


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Im pretty sure you are voting for a woman married to a pedo and assaulter of women.
> 
> But who needs details..


"But who needs details." Especially when its all made up shit. You get your philosophy of life from reading Captain America and news from some really dodgy and unreliable half crazed bloggers who are also living off the earnings of their spouse and on welfare. You like to say that your are living the dream in some sort of cum induced bliss but really, your life seems a bit tawdry. It's OK, don't get me wrong, but you are not exactly making yourself out to be some fount of wisdom. 

I've met people like you before and what I've always found is that they are so busy talking about themselves that they have no time to learn from others.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

*TRUMP SHUTS PROTESTERS DOWN!

Click on photo for full story. TRUMP!*



*Police, protesters clash outside Trump's California rally; arrests made*
Published May 25, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook100 Twitter319 livefyre1800 Email Print






NOW PLAYING
Can Trump win over minority voters?

Several protesters were arrested outside Donald Trump’s campaign rally Wednesday in Southern California, but a heavy police presence helped deter violent demonstrations like those that occurred the night before at a rally in New Mexico.

Police in Anaheim, Calif., where Wednesday's event was held, had warned anti-Trump protesters about clashing with law enforcement.

About 100 officers, including some in riot gear, lined up in preparation outside the Anaheim Convention Center, including dozens on horses -- a day after New Mexico protesters burned flags and pelted officers in riot gear with bottles and other debris.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It looks to me that Trump went to the belly of the beast and shut them fuckers down. Ye Haa. *TRUMP!*


Uh, no, he hid behind police horses. But it's OK, he's tearing the Republican party apart. When he loses in the fall, he will face two fraud trials. By the time its all over, Trump's name will be garbage. Its all falling into place and is wonderful.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP SHUTS PROTESTERS DOWN!
> 
> Click on photo for full story. TRUMP!*
> 
> ...



I can understand the new Mexicans,....but residents ??? How about them ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> has he been named in a lawsuit for raping a 13 year old girl repeatedly, while staying at the house of a convicted pedophile who was sentenced to prison for raping 14 year olds?
> 
> because trump has been named in a lawsuit for raping a 13 year old girl repeatedly, while staying at the house of a convicted pedophile who was sentenced to prison for raping 14 year olds.


Which lawsuit?


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Uh, no, he hid behind police horses. But it's OK, he's tearing the Republican party apart. When he loses in the fall, he will face two fraud trials. By the time its all over, Trump's name will be garbage. Its all falling into place and is wonderful.



Did you see all that media coverage ? Me neither...........


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no need. here she is.
> 
> View attachment 3691119


Well that's not as fat as I thought


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Uh, no, he hid behind police horses. But it's OK, he's tearing the Republican party apart. When he loses in the fall, he will face two fraud trials. By the time its all over, Trump's name will be garbage. Its all falling into place and is wonderful.


Sometimes Dreams come true. good luck with the crooked bitch. LOL * TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "But who needs details." Especially when its all made up shit. You get your philosophy of life from reading Captain America and news from some really dodgy and unreliable half crazed bloggers who are also living off the earnings of their spouse and on welfare. You like to say that your are living the dream in some sort of cum induced bliss but really, your life seems a bit tawdry. It's OK, don't get me wrong, but you are not exactly making yourself out to be some fount of wisdom.
> 
> I've met people like you before and what I've always found is that they are so busy talking about themselves that they have no time to learn from others.


Citation?

I listen to all of you. I just disagree. 

Its this same shit every couple weeks. 

You guys attack me without knowing me. Then you get all weird and start trying to excuse your shit with more unsubstantiated claims of who i am.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I can understand the new Mexicans,....but residents ??? How about them ?


Hell I don't know why. London and fog dog think that anybody that isn't a republican is a highly educated smart fucker but I don't think its true. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no need. here she is.
> 
> View attachment 3691119


That was 2007 i believe. He was in the marines then. 2 yr anniversary that i paid for. We were about to go kyaking.

I had a job, he had a job.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Citation?
> 
> I listen to all of you. I just disagree.
> 
> ...


Look, I read what you said and repeated it back to you. I'm not going to collect and cite your posts. I've my own perspective and from it I see a pretty tawdry life. Uninformed, ignorant and worse than that, completely baseless and hypocritical. I'm not saying its bad, its just nothing to recommend to anybody. Not only that, but you are one divorce or car accident or back injury to your husband from being in deep shit. I'm glad you are happy. But wisdom isn't your strong suit. 

I'm also not saying you are stupid, just sort of lost in the same sort of delusion many people are in nowadays and a lot of them wake up too late to fix the problem. So they get angry like many Trump supporters. You are being fed bullshit from the right wing press and it's making you stupid.

Prove me wrong but you seem to be pretty much delusional.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That was 2007 i believe. He was in the marines then. 2 yr anniversary that i paid for. We were about to go kyaking.
> 
> I had a job, he had a job.


Well I won't call you fat no more. 
But then again who knows. You could of really ballooned up since then.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well I won't call you fat no more.
> But then again who knows. You could of really ballooned up since then.


Dude, it wasn't funny or even pertinent to the topic. Just saying, there is plenty of material available for discussion without making shit up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Look, I read what you said and repeated it back to you. I'm not going to collect and cite your posts. I've my own perspective and from it I see a pretty tawdry life. Uninformed, ignorant and worse than that, completely baseless and hypocritical. I'm not saying its bad, its just nothing to recommend to anybody. Not only that, but you are one divorce or car accident or back injury to your husband from being in deep shit. I'm glad you are happy. But wisdom isn't your strong suit.
> 
> I'm also not saying you are stupid, just sort of lost in the same sort of delusion many people are in nowadays and a lot of them wake up too late to fix the problem. So they get angry like many Trump supporters. You are being fed bullshit from the right wing press and it's making you stupid.
> 
> Prove me wrong but you seem to be pretty much delusional.


We have insurance and extended disability. Life insurance too. We'll be fine.

Again, you dont know much about me except my posting. Half of them are laced with sarcasm.

Delusional because i am content? I have a husband who loves me, a beautiful daughter, an extended family that lives close and a little house to call my own.

Look my husband could be worth 26 dollars an hour but he was a dumbass and fucked himself out of it. Then we had to pick ourselves back up. 

I have never voted for bush, romney, clinton, or obama. 

Somehow my 3 votes make you guys really angry/disgusted/annoyed. I find that amusing. So much negative energy.

If trump is a pedo than bill is 10 times the pedo. Way more evidence of bills indiscretions over the years.

I do not like hillary. I think she is a liar, a con artist and a crook.

So now i am left with trump and hillary. So i compare, and let me tell you, hillarys shit doesnt smell like roses.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well I won't call you fat no more.
> But then again who knows. You could of really ballooned up since then.


You can call me whatever you like. 

It makes no difference to the debate.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We have insurance and extended disability. Life insurance too. We'll be fine.
> 
> Again, you dont know much about me except my posting. Half of them are laced with sarcasm.
> 
> ...


Bill isn't running


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We have insurance and extended disability. Life insurance too. We'll be fine.
> 
> Again, you dont know much about me except my posting. Half of them are laced with sarcasm.
> 
> ...


As I said, all I know about you is from what you've written and it's not anything that looks attractive to me. That's all. Not that you should care.

What you see regarding Hillary is a mystery to me. That pedo and rapist shit regarding Bill is made up and small effort on your part will confirm this. Also, I fail to understand how you can judge Hillary by Bill's peccadilloes. That's an easy and lazy way to self confirm a bias. We'll have a large volume of made up shit regarding Hillary and I fully expect you to eat it up and vomit it right here. 

I'm not a supporter of Hillary's but I do like to see the truth spoken even about people I don't care for. Speaking lies as if they were truth prevents any possibility of learning from each other. For instance, why do you call her a con artist or a crook? You say that as if we should all know why but honestly, I don't know of any con or criminal acts that she's committed. So, again, made up shit. And its your best reason to dislike her. Its baseless.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

Are we in 180 world right now? Cause that is what is going on with the Democrat party.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Are we in 180 world right now? Cause that is what is going on with the Democrat party.


Posts like this make me think you are some early phase of right wing bot that was accidentally released and contaminated this site. Would a real person say something like this? I don't think so.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> When he loses in the fall, he will face two fraud trials.


don't forget the lawsuit he is facing for raping a 13 year old girl.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If trump is a pedo than bill is 10 times the pedo. Way more evidence of bills indiscretions over the years.


then why is he not on trial for raping 13 year old girl, like your racist hero trump is?


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't forget the lawsuit he is facing for raping a 13 year old girl.


Is that for real or just some more made up shit? I took a look at the media coverage on it and its a bit thin. One un-named witness and a woman claiming to be the victim. Not saying its totally false, just a bit too hyper-charged with innuendo to get much attention from me. The fraud case is pretty well documented, however. I think Trump's in real trouble over that one. Even so, the AG isn't talking about jail time, only fines. Lots of dollar-fines but we won't get to see him in an orange suit over that.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is that for real or just some more made up shit? I took a look at the media coverage on it and its a bit thin. One un-named witness and a woman claiming to be the victim. Not saying its totally false, just a bit too hyper-charged with innuendo to get much attention from me. The fraud case is pretty well documented, however. I think Trump's in real trouble over that one. Even so, the AG isn't talking about jail time, only fines. Lots of dollar-fines but we won't get to see him* in an orange suit over that.*





Speaking of Orange suits , it looks like Hillary may be on her way to getting a back up wardrobe thats all Orange. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hillary may be on her way to getting a back up wardrobe thats all Orange.


the only people who believe that have a tiny, shriveled, always flaccid penis.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Is that a trick question? He doesnt work!!


so, how many falsified home inspection reports did you write last week to curry favor from the real estate agents that you work for?


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hell I don't know why. London and fog dog think that anybody that isn't a republican is a highly educated smart fucker but I don't think its true. *TRUMP!*



I should switch sides and be smart again. But that would be odd.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*


Another example of the result from Trump's fascist glorification of violence. The woman who drew that picture of Trump and his micropenis was beaten today by a person who all but said Heil Trump








_The artist who shot to fame after painting a nude portrait of Donald Trump claims she was assaulted near her home by one of the US Republican front-runner's supporters.

Illma Gore took to social to share images of herself with a black eye, claiming a man got out of his car in California's La Cienega Boulevard and punched her in the face while chanting 'Trump 2016'.

The Australian-born artist was thrust into the spotlight in February after painting an unflattering image of the billionaire businessman without any clothes on - including a micro-sized penis.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3570905/Artist-Illma-Gore-says-attacked-Donald-Trump-supporter-nude-portrait.html#ixzz49ibAgGYk 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook_


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Is that a trick question? He doesnt work!!


No, Thats what I call a fucking nightmare. Dam, I thought he was a working on windows or something. He wouldn't last till lunch time on day one with my crew. It makes me laugh when I think about it. lol nitro


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hell I don't know why. London and fog dog think that anybody that isn't a republican is a highly educated smart fucker but I don't think its true. *TRUMP!*


We don't just say it, like a dimwit Turnip supporter would. We report the facts as found in independent surveys of who is voting for whom. Of course you think we make it up because that's what you'd do. You and every Turnip supporter's mistake is to think that we are at all like you. We aren't.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> so, how many falsified home inspection reports did you write last week to curry favor from the real estate agents that you work for?


I dont falsify home inspection reports. It doesnt curry favor with anyone.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont falsify home inspection reports. It doesnt curry favor with anyone.


Oh come on man. You do it for the money. That's all you care for. You don't have to admit to it, I know you can't do that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh come on man. You do it for the money. That's all you care for. You don't have to admit to it, I know you can't do that.


Of course I do it for the money, that is why it is called a job. If money is all I care for why did I give a vet a great discount today? He was hispanic and his wife was phillipino. They had a cute 2 year old daughter. I thanked him for his service too but you wont believe that. It would humanize someone you want to objectify to the point you can advocate violence against me simply for my opinion. It is really sickening watching you twist and pervert logic into that evil pretzel you call reality.

I care for lots of things but I sure as shit wouldnt talk about them here for you and your clique to shred apart in an attempt to make yourselves feel better. Normal people dont come here and if they do they sure as shit dont stay. You guys have made this a crack house of a discussion forum.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We don't just say it, like a dimwit Turnip supporter would. We report the facts as found in independent surveys of who is voting for whom. Of course you think we make it up because that's what you'd do. You and every Turnip supporter's mistake is to think that we are at all like you. We aren't.


Lets don't try to fool ourselves, we don't need you to win the white house. Vote for the crooked bitch and feel good about it, if she is still there. You never know from day to day if she is going to jail or the dog house. So good luck in November. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Speaking of Orange suits , it looks like Hillary may be on her way to getting a back up wardrobe thats all Orange. *TRUMP!*


more made up shit. 

This is the best description of the results:
_“It’s digging and digging and digging,” Amy Rao, the chief executive of data company Integrated Archive Systems and a Clinton fundraiser, said in an interview, comparing the investigation to probes the Clintons faced in the 1990s. “Trust me: There’s no there there. It’s Whitewater.”_
_
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/clinton-email-server_us_57460a9de4b055bb117113ff
_
The investigation is not complete. If she did something really wrong, she will fry for it and I'll be glad to see it. But at this time, this all looks like just more made up shit. And don't you think that by now, after a year or more of investigations with up to 1500 agents working on it, they would have found something worth discussing?

Of course, this was just a rhetorical question. Nitro doesn't care about the truth, except for maybe that Buck has it right about his shriveled, useless and unattractive member.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Lets don't try to fool ourselves, we don't need you to win the white house. Vote for the crooked bitch and feel good about it, if she is still there. You never know from day to day if she is going to jail or the dog house. So good luck in November. *TRUMP!*


You are right. Nobody is needed in order for Trump to become prez. Because it's just a fantasy. You can have your fantasy alone in a room and you will regret your flaccid penis when you try to enjoy the fantasy. About as fulfilling as the real life run of Trump for prez.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> more made up shit.
> 
> This is the best description of the results:
> _“It’s digging and digging and digging,” Amy Rao, the chief executive of data company Integrated Archive Systems and a Clinton fundraiser, said in an interview, comparing the investigation to probes the Clintons faced in the 1990s. “Trust me: There’s no there there. It’s Whitewater.”
> ...


The crooked bitch is in big big trouble. She's toast , crashed , crushed, bag her and tag her, end the suffering. GO Bernie! * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are right. Nobody is needed in order for Trump to become prez. Because it's just a fantasy. You can have your fantasy alone in a room and you will regret your flaccid penis when you try to enjoy the fantasy. About as fulfilling as the real life run of Trump for prez.


I said, you are not needed for Trump to win and Trump is crushing it , fuck he has had a huge two weeks.

The Trump Train is full steam ahead. Fuck' en A , winning is great!  * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> more made up shit.


Every news channel known to mankind is reporting on the crooked bitch's email criminal act from the state department. Thats Barry's state department, you know the guy you adore so much. You tell me whats made up about it other than the spin the Dems put on everything. *TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Every news channel known to mankind is reporting on the crooked bitch's email criminal act from the state department. Thats Barry's state department, you know the guy you adore so much. You tell me whats made up about it other than the spin the Dems put on everything. *TRUMP!*


Your behavior is going to come back and haunt you when Trump loses in a landslide to whoever the democratic nominee is.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Your behavior is going to come back and haunt you when Trump loses in a landslide to whoever the democratic nominee is.


Is he going to get audited?


----------



## Rayne (May 25, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3690457


All pre-election polls(aka: surveys) are inaccurate and biased. Just because a survey of youthful people says one things does not mean those youthful people are actually going to vote.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, I hate to break this to you, but the way you are treated when you get home is really effecting your ability to live a normal life. I know that must suck. Anyway, did you check out the Trump Rally today? I heard it was the best one yet. Fuck, that's kicking some ass. I am going to watch it here in a bit. Tell me where do you think the crooked bitch's numbers will after the week end? You know with the Drip Drip shit thats hitting the news.
> 
> The crooked bitch and the rapist are probably shitting on the floor like your wife and you do right now. Thats should make you very happy. *TRUMP!*


the rapist? donald trump?

anyhoo, it's just odd that it is so easy to make me look stupid and prove me wrong, but instead you prove me right with every post.

your penis is tiny and shriveled. you have not been able to achieve an erection for years.

hence why you are so angry and racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont falsify home inspection reports.


only because you can't get hired to even do a home inspection.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Your behavior is going to come back and haunt you when Trump loses in a landslide to whoever the democratic nominee is.


Well, When you get behind some body in politics you are supposed to act like you are going to win. What do you do? *TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, When you get behind some body in politics you are supposed to act like you are going to win. What do you do? *TRUMP!*


I can endure your stupidity until November when they find you sitting in your car dead from running the car with the garage door closed


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the rapist? donald trump?
> 
> anyhoo, it's just odd that it is so easy to make me look stupid and prove me wrong, but instead you prove me right with every post.
> 
> ...


Poopy pants, For christ sake we are winning right now. Hey , could you post some numbers like you do so we can see how the crooked bitch is doing? I know you like to post numbers and all. 


Bucky, I don't have to try and make you look stupid, you do a good job of that all by your self. *TRUMP!*


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I can endure your stupidity until November when they find you sitting in your car dead from running the car with the garage door closed


You are already wishing death on people. I think you are going to pop a vein before November.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are already wishing death on people. I think you are going to pop a vein before November.


Just pointing out the inevitable.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I can endure your stupidity until November when they find you sitting in your car dead from running the car with the garage door closed


Well, right now I can't get my truck in my garage because it's to frigging tall. I don't know why someone would build a big house with double garage doors and not put bigger doors. There was room for bigger and taller doors but for now thats the way it is. It sucks. And I am leaving the forum 30 days after Trump wins the election. So I am going to have some fun while we are winning. *TRUMP!*


----------



## spandy (May 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aqua teen hunger force. One of the best adult swim shows back in the day.


I've never been much of a tv watcher. Dont even have one in the house.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Speaking of Orange suits , it looks like Hillary may be on her way to getting a back up wardrobe thats all Orange. *TRUMP!*


Hillary supporter says, it was a mistake.

It was a MISTAKE! 

Lol the federal records act will bring her down.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary supporter says, it was a mistake.
> 
> It was a MISTAKE!
> 
> Lol the federal records act will bring her down.


Nope


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nope


Chesus, For now, Trump is bringing the crooked bitch down. Lets see how she does in june after Trump works on her for a few weeks. She seems weak and fragile. And you throw in the FBI gut bomb. I don't know if she has the strength to continue to be honest. *TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, For now, Trump is bringing the crooked bitch down. Lets see how she does in june after Trump works on her for a few weeks. She seems weak and fragile. And you throw in the FBI gut bomb. I don't know if she has the strength to continue to be honest. *TRUMP!*


Trump has his own Problems


----------



## londonfog (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, For now, Trump is bringing the crooked bitch down. Lets see how she does in june after Trump works on her for a few weeks. She seems weak and fragile. And you throw in the FBI gut bomb. I don't know if she has the strength to continue to be honest. *TRUMP!*


decades and decades of people trying to bring her down. Still standing


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> decades and decades of people trying to bring her down. Still standing


What kind of people are decades? Gather your self up and try again. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Trump has his own Problems


That could be, But I believe the crooked bitch and the rapist have bigger problems than Trump.

Did you look into the penny stock scammer at all? *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What kind of people are decades? Gather your self up and try again. LOL *TRUMP!*


yourself can be one word. 

I like your spirit.


----------



## londonfog (May 26, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That could be, But I believe the crooked bitch and the rapist have bigger problems than Trump.
> 
> Did you look into the penny stock scammer at all? *TRUMP!*


What policy of Trumps do you like most ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yourself can be one word.
> 
> I like your spirit.


It could be one word, but it is what it is. There is something you like? is that an olive branch? TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am leaving the forum 30 days after Trump wins the election. *TRUMP!*


which means we'll never see you gone. Oh well.


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What policy of Trumps do you like most ?


If I was to make a list it would start with.

1. Build the wall. and have legal immigration.
2. Fix our trade deals that have sucked the blood out of our industries here at home.
3. Give our military the respect they need to finish their job in the shit whole over seas, and then get the fuck out of there and let arabs fight arabs like it used to be.
4. Ship the immigrants back the fuck where they came from and let the gulf states take care of them.
5. Fix the health care increases and deductibles so that everybody is treated fairly with coverage they can use.Instead of milking people like me with huge yearly increases.
6.I would like his tax plan if he can get it through. Who the fuck wouldn't want to pay less tax's? Thats a no-brainer .

I could go on with more stuff that I like about Trump but what do you dislike about my list first. *TRUMP!*


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

Mr. Trump is an embarrassment to the entire nation. HIS ANGRY CROWD OF SMALL MINDED WHITEMEN DO NOT REALIZE THAT THEY LACK A MAJORITY . So dream on you always love convincing yourself that you are correct and Mr. Trumps hate messages will be his inevitable downfall. And yours. Your small mindedness is so unbecoming.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If I was to make a list it would start with.
> 
> 1. Build the wall. and have legal immigration.
> The wall wont fix the problem, reforming immigration will
> ...


Well it seems you just don't like non whites. You blame them for 50% of what you listed above
But of course.
You don't consider yourself a racist


----------



## coloradolivin (May 26, 2016)

trumps is pissing off the establishment. A rich man who by all definitions IS the establishment, why do they not want him as president? ​


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well it seems you just don't like non whites. You blame them for 50% of what you listed above
> But of course.
> You don't consider yourself a racist


Racist...its Mr. Trumps middle name


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

beachball said:


> Racist...its Mr. Trumps middle name


I don't really think Trump is a racist. He is a salesman and right now he is selling to the ignorant racist white wing of the Republican party.
Wait another month when he starts moving to his left and tones down the racism and bigotry


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> which means we'll never see you gone. Oh well.


Don't worry, I more than likely will have my belly full by then. nitro


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I don't really think Trump is a racist. He is a salesman and right now he is selling to the ignorant racist white wing of the Republican party.
> Wait another month when he starts moving to his left and tones down the racism and bigotry


He has already placed his size 6 wing tip in his mouth, so let him flip flop, the people he has already insulted will never forget. Diplomatically speaking the man is weak, militarily speaking he is a chicken hawk, and as a person he tests out to be a Psychopath, meeting several criteria. Read a book.


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3691766
> trumps is pissing off the establishment. A rich man who by all definitions IS the establishment, why do they not want him as president? ​


He appeals to their feelings of weakness and uses rhetorical statements with no foundations in truth to do so.


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well it seems you just don't like non whites. You blame them for 50% of what you listed above
> But of course.
> You don't consider yourself a racist


There is nothing racist about cleaning up the border and following the rule of law.

Chesus, We are on different planets on all of your statements.

I had better and cheaper healthcare before all this new shit the Dems crammed down the nations throat.

Even Bernie agrees with Trump on our fucked up trade deals.

I was talking about refugee immigrants that are not vetted from arab states that are total shit holes.

Trumps proposed tax plan is on his website. And it would lower your tax's just like mine and my company's.

I like nonwhite people. I am as brown as a mexican right now.

Chesus, you have the crooked bitch or the penny stock scammer. good luck. *TRUMP!*


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> There is nothing racist about cleaning up the border and following the rule of law.
> 
> Chesus, We are on different planets on all of your statements.
> 
> ...


You have drank the cool aid, Your willingness to reflect talking points from some cable news outlet proves that. You are weak and frightened and ignorant.
Calm down everything will be ok. Turn off your TV and find out there is a great world out there, you just have to face your fears to realize it


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

beachball said:


> You have drank the cool aid, Your willingness to reflect talking points from some cable news outlet proves that. You are weak and frightened and ignorant.
> Calm down everything will be ok. Turn off your TV and find out there is a great world out there, you just have to face your fears to realize it


I don't drink koolaid dude. I don't even have TV. I have enjoyed a great deal of the world and I do fun stuff all the time. From coast to coast on the mainland and in Hawaii. The weak and frightened seem to be liberals that are lead with a ring in there nose so they can drag each other off the cliff. *TRUMP!*


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't drink koolaid dude. I don't even have TV. I have enjoyed a great deal of the world and I do fun stuff all the time. From coast to coast on the mainland and in Hawaii. The weak and frightened seem to be liberals that are lead with a ring in there nose so they can drag each other off the cliff. *TRUMP!*


You drink cool aide dude, and you hide behind a keyboard just like a little boy who hides behind his mothers skirt. You got nothing


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't drink koolaid dude. I don't even have TV. I have enjoyed a great deal of the world and I do fun stuff all the time. From coast to coast on the mainland and in Hawaii. The weak and frightened seem to be liberals that are lead with a ring in there nose so they can drag each other off the cliff. *TRUMP!*


We can fix the illegal problem right now
Let the illegals pay a fine and give them a path to citizenship
Get rid of the racist quota system that has Hispanics waiting 20 years for a visa to legally come here
Fine and imprison employers that hire illegals

See you wont agree to most of that because then you would still have brown people here
and you hate brown people
So how about cut the act and just come out and say you hate Mexicans
You are not fooling anyone adolf


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> We can fix the illegal problem right now
> Let the illegals pay a fine and give them a path to citizenship
> Get rid of the racist quota system that has Hispanics waiting 20 years for a visa to legally come here
> Fine and imprison employers that hire illegals
> ...


What if they cant pay the fine? Why do you hate the poor?

Cause American citizenship is worth a small fine and an I'm sorry I broke the law.... *sigh*


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

beachball said:


> You drink cool aide dude, and you hide behind a keyboard just like a little boy who hides behind his mothers skirt. You got nothing


I can tell you are a waste of time all ready. Good luck. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> We can fix the illegal problem right now
> Let the illegals pay a fine and give them a path to citizenship
> Get rid of the racist quota system that has Hispanics waiting 20 years for a visa to legally come here
> Fine and imprison employers that hire illegals
> ...


Chesus, I am not in disagreement with your whole statement. I work with some respectable hispanics that are not legal and I do think they should be given a legal status to work here and be able to get citizenship eventually like other immigrants have for hundreds of years. You vet them and get rid of the garbage at the same time. Legally. If you are a criminal sorry about your luck. * TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I am not in disagreement with your whole statement. I work with some respectable hispanics that are not legal and I do think they should be given a legal status to work here and be able to get citizenship eventually like other immigrants have for hundreds of years. You vet them and get rid of the garbage at the same time. Legally. If you are a criminal sorry about your luck. * TRUMP!*


You want to deport them
Make up your mind


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2016)

BYE BYE Nitro! 
Im going to miss you!!!!!!
You are such a great Trump supporter and he is lucky to have you on his Train.
Your positive vibes will be missed! take care and stay HIGH


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

Yeah, your da


nitro harley said:


> I can tell you are a waste of time all ready. Good luck. TRUMP!


When your dad blew his load he left the best part of you to run down your mamas leg


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You want to deport them
> Make up your mind


I am for getting them all signed up and deporting the trash. Yep TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

*EXCELLENT TRUMP! SPEECH!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BYE BYE Nitro!
> Im going to miss you!!!!!!
> You are such a great Trump supporter and he is lucky to have you on his Train.
> Your positive vibes will be missed! take care and stay HIGH


I have a few months left and in a funny way I liked being able to express my views with the liberals on this forum. This is only one of the two forums I have ever talked on, The other forum is a stock forum and I very seldom talk on that one. Anyway, After Trump wins, it wouldn't make sense to hang out here and rub it in for anymore than 30 days. imo *TRUMP!*


----------



## beachball (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have a few months left and in a funny way I liked being able to express my views with the liberals on this forum. This is only one of the two forums I have ever talked on, The other forum is a stock forum and I very seldom talk on that one. Anyway, After Trump wins, it wouldn't make sense to hang out here and rub it in for anymore than 30 days. imo *TRUMP!*


Dream on, keep your little hate filled lives happy.


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY HIGHLIGHTS! EXCELLENT!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That could be, But I believe the crooked bitch and the rapist have bigger problems than Trump.
> 
> Did you look into the penny stock scammer at all? *TRUMP!*


the rapist?

you mean donald trump, who raped a 13 year old?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> There is nothing racist about cleaning up the border and following the rule of law.


why do you count hispanic babies at the hospital though?

and why not just shut me up by proving your penis isn't tiny, shriveled, and always flaccid?

is it because you literally can't, because i am correct like always?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 26, 2016)

it's clear trump is an egomaniac.

That said - why can't we have straight talk about some of this stuff. The facts are some people are here illegally. They are by current definition criminals. If we were to follow the law, they would be deported if found here illegally.

Now, based upon the fact that our government and leaders have failed us for so many years, this problem is huge. And while following the law means deporting all, perhaps that isn't the best course of action. But please don't pretend that deporting illegals is unfair in anyway. It certainly is lawful.

And people being proud to be out in public announcing theyre here illegally in the country is a bit strange to me. We've basically made it so that people think those that want to enforce the law are somehow racist.....wtf????? That is far from the truth.

This whole immigration issue is a shitty situation with no real good answer but there are more humane answers that also still ensure we are a nation of laws. I don't think deportation is necessary, but a faster track to citizenship would help.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> some people are here illegally. They are by current definition criminals. If we were to follow the law, they would be deported if found here illegally.


you live in texas and grow cannabis. why not turn yourself in to prison?

don't be a fucking hypocrite here, you lousy racist.



bu$hleaguer said:


> don't pretend that deporting illegals is unfair in anyway.


you can dream.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you live in texas and grow cannabis. why not turn yourself in to prison?
> 
> don't be a fucking hypocrite here, you lousy racist.
> 
> ...


I don't grow anymore actually, buck


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)

He may be a fucking asshole. But hes right on economics. At least he was.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I don't grow anymore actually, buck


but you still use cannabis. and you did grow.

so why not turn yourself in and go to prison for what you did?

you can't say it would be unfair in any way. you are an illegal and a criminal.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but you still use cannabis. and you did grow.
> 
> so why not turn yourself in and go to prison for what you did?
> 
> you can't say it would be unfair in any way. you are an illegal and a criminal.


Huh? Why are you attacking me, what did I do anyway?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 26, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Huh? Why are you attacking me, what did I do anyway?


You had an opinion....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Huh? Why are you attacking me, what did I do anyway?


the exact same thing you are criticizing and saying we should deport others for, racist hypocrite.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the exact same thing you are criticizing and saying we should deport others for, racist hypocrite.


Lol, ok, that makes sense. Was that really worth your 92,599th post though? Dude, you may hit 93k tonight!


----------



## OddBall1st (May 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the exact same thing you are criticizing and saying we should deport others for, racist hypocrite.



You live in Colorado with your hot mom, ..Why don`t you turn yourself in and do some time so I can move in ? (Question)


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 26, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lol, ok, that makes sense. Was that really worth your 92,599th post though? Dude, you may hit 93k tonight!


That wasnt anywhere near his 92,000th post.... He has many puppets and the server has crashed numerous times. If he aint above 1/2 million yet he is an amateur.


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the rapist?
> 
> you mean donald trump, who raped a 13 year old?


Clinton the rapist. The story you are pumping is going nowhere, not even on the news. Hey post up the crooked bitch's numbers like you used too so we can see how hard she is crashing. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the exact same thing you are criticizing and saying we should deport others for, racist hypocrite.


By the way, I didn't say we should deport anyone, I said we shouldn't. I feel we should give them a faster track to citizenship. Come on, hit me with post 92,601.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2016)

Nitro, did you see that Donald and Bernie will be having a debate?
That seems really odd. I look forward to watching it. I imagine they are going to rip poor Hillary to bits and pieces.
or maybe not? That would be bad for the Democrats if he did do that. Could Trump be paying off Bernie or have a job waiting for him once he gets to be president. Bernie won Washington State by a slam dunk. But I guess he still cant beat Hillary. Its soooo confusing!!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nitro, did you see that Donald and Bernie will be having a debate?
> That seems really odd. I look forward to watching it. I imagine they are going to rip poor Hillary to bits and pieces.
> or maybe not? That would be bad for the Democrats if he did do that. Could Trump be paying off Bernie or have a job waiting for him once he gets to be president. Bernie won Washington State by a slam dunk. But I guess he still cant beat Hillary. Its soooo confusing!!


Maybe it's that 3 million more votes Clinton got


----------



## nitro harley (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nitro, did you see that Donald and Bernie will be having a debate?
> That seems really odd. I look forward to watching it. I imagine they are going to rip poor Hillary to bits and pieces.
> or maybe not? That would be bad for the Democrats if he did do that. Could Trump be paying off Bernie or have a job waiting for him once he gets to be president. Bernie won Washington State by a slam dunk. But I guess he still cant beat Hillary. Its soooo confusing!!


Yes, I seen that today. If they go through with the debate without the crooked bitch the Clintons might as well just pack up their bags, and Billy can drop his bitch off at the detention center. Bernie's crushing the bitch, Trump is crushing the bitch. It could be a good debate for sure. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Clinton the rapist.


clinton has never been convicted or even tried for rape.

unlike donald trump, who is now being sued for raping a 13 year old girl at the house of his convicted pedophile friend who he hangs out with.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fuck Buck, you got to get your wife using the shitter. I bet it doesn't hose out worth a shit. What a fucking nightmare. LOL * TRUMP!*


i know you are capable of taking pictures and posting them to this website. that is why we know how fat your fat, fat wife is.

so the fact that you are unable to post a picture showing that your penis isn't tiny, shriveled and flaccid proves what i have been saying.

i think i might doxx you one of these days so everyone can see what a pathetic old racist loser you are.

not even your own family likes you!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nitro, did you see that Donald and Bernie will be having a debate?
> That seems really odd. I look forward to watching it. I imagine they are going to rip poor Hillary to bits and pieces.
> or maybe not? That would be bad for the Democrats if he did do that. Could Trump be paying off Bernie or have a job waiting for him once he gets to be president. Bernie won Washington State by a slam dunk. But I guess he still cant beat Hillary. Its soooo confusing!!


coming up with another jewish conspiracy, jew hater?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2016)

lmao, the sociopath vs. the socialist.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I posted a whole list of victims the other day with pictures of the abused women including the raped woman.


you called it rape when monica lewinsky gave bill clinton a blowjob in the oval office.

your list is composed of as much shit as you have in that skinhead skull of yours.

why are you bringing up the fact that you were caught in a lie? are you really this stupid?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, I couldn't imagine going through the stink and abuse everyday like you are experiencing . Fuck dude, maybe if you keep working hard you could afford to get your fork lift fixed, That way you could transport her to a better spot for taking a crap. You should of never told your wife that shitting on the floor was funny. Thats what I call Karma. Good luck with your problems. *TRUMP!*


what are you even implying with this retarded line of yours?

i'll be clear what i am implying to give you an example: your penis is tiny and flaccid, your wife is fat, you are racist, and your family does not like you. also, your penis is shriveled too.

btw, don't let your racism and hatred kill you old man. someone as old and frail as you should take it much easier than you are. to spend all this time telling us why you hate minorities and count hispanic babies cannot be healthy for a weakling like you.

anyhoo, feel free to prove me wrong at any time. ball is in your court!


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*EXCELLENT TRUMP NEWS!*

OBAMA LOOKS RATTLED!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

lol, Obama looks like he is taking some serious downers, The guy is so low energy,(much worse then Jeb) his thought process is pretty slow.. uh,uh, uh, he looks worn out, tired and so ready to be done with the presidency. Its painful to watch him speak.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, Obama looks like he is taking some serious downers, The guy is so low energy,(much worse then Jeb) his thought process is pretty slow.. uh,uh, uh, he looks worn out, tired and so ready to be done with the presidency. Its painful to watch him speak.


In b4 people call you a racist.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

HI PIE!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Hillary : It was allowed. It was a mistake.

Wtf????


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *EXCELLENT TRUMP NEWS!*
> 
> OBAMA LOOKS RATTLED!


Now we need a cnn, msnbc, and abc report.

Because fox news doesnt count for most here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

Pie, what do you think of Black Lives Matters?


----------



## coloradolivin (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Pie, what do you think of Black Lives Matters?


Mixed bag on that one. 

Cops need body cameras. Problem solved.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

Pie, do you think Hillary should have divorced Bill after he cheated on her with Monica?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Pie, do you think Hillary should have divorced Bill after he cheated on her with Monica?


It's not cheating if it's an open marriage


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

oh, good point ChesusRice. I wasn't aware of that , but it dosent surprise me at all . I saw Hillary on the Ellen show the other day and the way she was looking and touching some of the other ladies, well, im pretty sure she is a lesbian .


----------



## ChesusRice (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh, good point ChesusRice. I wasn't aware of that , but it dosent surprise me at all . I saw Hillary on the Ellen show the other day and the way she was looking and touching some of the other ladies, well, im pretty sure she is a lesbian .


Ooh for sure that should disqualify her for president


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

Hahahahah!


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Now we need a cnn, msnbc, and abc report.
> 
> Because fox news doesnt count for most here.


Hey Pie, I will work on that. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> coming up with another Jewish conspiracy, jew hater?


 You are just a typical middle of the road LOSER american that suffers from a mental disease called LIBERALISM!
Your the same kind of person that makes someone like Jerry Sienfeld sick to his stomach because he cant perform his comedy routine at colleges because it has become so politically correct. So dont tell me who I am you liberal MORON!
and stick your Political correctness up YOUR ASS! maybe one day you'll get a sense of humor.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*MSNBC CLINTON EMAIL FELONY WITH CHUCK TODD!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*CNN, CLINTON EMAIL CRIMES! *

The best thing the crooked bitch can do at this point is keep her mouth shut and take the fifth. But let her talk so the nation can see what a fucking felon she is on national TV. This is great stuff, *TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh, good point ChesusRice. I wasn't aware of that , but it dosent surprise me at all . I saw Hillary on the Ellen show the other day and the way she was looking and touching some of the other ladies, well, im pretty sure she is a lesbian .


It makes sense. It is a political marriage. 

She plays defense for him and he plays defense for her. They have a powerful network that is able to get them out of any jam. We probably won't learn about all their intimidation, rapes, pedophilia, law breaking until after they die in their cushy hospital beds.

I have no problem with her being a lesbian. I have a problem with her covering up sexual assault and rape for her husband. I have a problem with the policies she has supported. I have a problem with the people she works for.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CNN, CLINTON EMAIL CRIMES! *
> 
> The best thing the crooked bitch can do at this point is keep her mouth shut and take the fifth. But let her talk so the nation can see what a fucking felon she is on national TV. This is great stuff, *TRUMP!*


Foreign affairs manual. GOOGLE!


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

He wants to end the Paris Climate Plan.

Not only is Trump bad for the United States, he is bad for planet earth.

nitro and his kind only care about "winning" rather than the planet and his(their) fellow Americans.

If that isn't anti-American, I don't know what is.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

The FAM (generally policy) and the FAHs (generally procedures) together convey codified information to Department staff and contractors so they can carry out their responsibilities in accordance with *statutory, executive and Department mandates*.

Lets not forget this document she signed either.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*ABC NEWS CLINTON EMAIL CRIMES.*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3692932
> 
> He wants to end the Paris Climate Plan.
> 
> ...



And you are right, Trump is winning. The liberal shit is getting flushed down the shitter. This is great stuff. * TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Also on the same document.



> I have been advised that any breach of this Agreement may result in the termination of my access to SCI and removal from a position of special confidence and trust requiring such access, as well as the termination of my employment or other relationships with any Department or Agency that provides me with access to SCI. *In addition, I have been advised that any unauthorized disclosure of SCI by me may constitute violations of United States criminal laws, including the provisions of Sections 793, 794, 798, and 952, Title 18, United States Code, and of Section 783(b), Title 50, United States Code.* Nothing in this Agreement constitutes a waiver by the United States of the right to prosecute me for any statutory violation.


Look it up folks.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*NBC NEWS, CLINTON EMAIL CRIMES!*


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3692932
> 
> He wants to end the Paris Climate Plan.
> 
> ...


You have to understand. people like @nitro harley and @NLXSK1 are not used to winning at anything. Their entire life they have failed and lost at just about everything. Finally someone comes along and tells them how much he "love" them and needs their help to win. Trump speaks on their level of hate and anger. Trump understands that the uneducated are simpletons and he speaks their language. Now the cavemen have a voice that speaks for them. It may be a speech of hate, stupidity and crazy, but that is what draws fools like them in.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> And you are right, Trump is winning. The liberal shit is getting flushed down the shitter. This is great stuff. * TRUMP!*


You're a fucking idiot.



londonfog said:


> You have to understand. people like @nitro harley and @NLXSK1 are not used to winning at anything. Their entire life they have failed and lost at just about everything. Finally someone comes along and tells them how much he "love" them and needs their help to win. Trump speaks on their level of hate and anger. Trump understands that the uneducated are simpletons and he speaks their language. Now the cavemen have a voice that speaks for them. It may be a speech of hate, stupidity and crazy, but that is what draws fools like them in.


Spot on man.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

http://www.worldbank.org/en/topic/climatechange

^For those that would rather read straight from the source ^


nitro harley said:


> *MSNBC CLINTON EMAIL FELONY WITH CHUCK TODD!*


Only reason is to stay outside the federal records law and the freedom of information law. They put it right out there.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

And what's glorious about all this hype for Trump?

It will start making Democrats and centrists actually get out and vote. If that happens, Trump has no chance of winning.

So, keep it up nitro and Pie. You are preaching to a choir and only inciting others to get out and vote, and not for who you want.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> And what's glorious about all this hype for Trump?
> 
> It will start making Democrats and centrists actually get out and vote. If that happens, Trump has no chance of winning.
> 
> So, keep it up nitro and Pie. You are preaching to a choir and only inciting others to get out and vote, and not for who you want.


We are sharing news reports. You can choose not to view or read them, but that is your loss not ours.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.worldbank.org/en/topic/climatechange
> 
> ^For those that would rather read straight from the source ^
> 
> Only reason is to stay outside the federal records law and the freedom of information law. They put it right out there.


You're a moron. We have been giving less and less money to Saudi Arabia. Why do you think gas prices are low? I mean besides from Trump predicting it would be the highest ever if Obama were to be reelected. So much for that prediction huh?

You should actually read the link you pasted. Dumbass.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2016)

Trumps in fresno today, talking to a handful of middle aged white guys that have lost most of their hair.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We are sharing news reports. You can choose not to view or read them, but that is your loss not ours.


You are spamming the same dumb shit over and over. I don't care what you do. I don't your spam posts, I already know Hillary is not the candidate for me.

However, as I stated, you aren't convincing anyone to vote for Trump. You're only inciting those who oppose to get out and vote.

So if that is your intention, keep going!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> You are spamming the same dumb shit over and over. I don't care what you do. I don't your spam posts, I already know Hillary is not the candidate for me.
> 
> However, as I stated, you aren't convincing anyone to vote for Trump. You're only inciting those who oppose to get out and vote.
> 
> So if that is your intention, keep going!!


I'm sharing information. Do you read or watch anything posted here?


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You have to understand. people like @nitro harley and @NLXSK1 are not used to winning at anything. Their entire life they have failed and lost at just about everything. Finally someone comes along and tells them how much he "love" them and needs their help to win. Trump speaks on their level of hate and anger. Trump understands that the uneducated are simpletons and he speaks their language. Now the cavemen have a voice that speaks for them. It may be a speech of hate, stupidity and crazy, but that is what draws fools like them in.


Let me tell you something about winning dude. I have a garage that has box's and box's of awards for winning. And now I am supporting a winner and you are supporting a loser that you can't even mention because you are weak. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on man.


Well, thats your opinion and I feel the same way about you. You seem rattled. LOL * TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Lol See4, I don't see why it bothers you so much. 

Nobody said you had to like me. I watch this thread and the bernie thread. I will post as many videos and news reports about hillary/trump/sanders as I like.

You can feel bad about it all you want. Doesn't bother me. I KNOW it bothers you because you make such a big stink about it.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> And what's glorious about all this hype for Trump?
> 
> It will start making Democrats and centrists actually get out and vote. If that happens, Trump has no chance of winning.
> 
> So, keep it up nitro and Pie. You are preaching to a choir and only inciting others to get out and vote, and not for who you want.


*TRUMP IS CRUSHING THE CROOKED BITCH! 
*
Just incase you want to change that bad ass sig you are sporting. Thanks for the support. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We are sharing news reports. You can choose not to view or read them, but that is your loss not ours.


This reminds me of " whack 'A' mole. 

Their use of the word idiot is coming home to roost. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

Back in the belly of the beast. San diego California. Yee Hawww * TRUMP!

DON'T MISS THE ACTION!



http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-live-stream-in-san-diego-ca/*


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm sharing information. Do you read or watch anything posted here?


Yes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> Yes.


So whats the problem?


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, thats your opinion and I feel the same way about you. You seem rattled. LOL * TRUMP!*


I'm not rattled in the slightest. Hillary is not my candidate. You're just annoying with the repeating of the same stupid nonsense. We get it, you love Trump.

And as I've stated before, at this point, with your repeated spam posts you're only convincing those who oppose Trump, whom may not have gone out to vote, will likely get out and vote. And not for your candidate.

You are far too stupid to comprehend that idea. So you keep at it sport. Do your thing. You keep spamming your silly news reports, and you keep encouraging those who weren't likely going to vote, to get out and vote... for Hillary.

Dumbass.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So whats the problem?


Finshaggy. He used to spam stupid shit over and over and over. And people made fun of him.

I am doing that to you, now. So what's the problem?

You keep spamming your dumb shit, and encourage those who may not have likely voted, to get out and vote.. for Hillary.

Do your thing. I ain't stoppin' ya.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP IS CRUSHING THE CROOKED BITCH!
> *
> Just incase you want to change that bad ass sig you are sporting. Thanks for the support. *TRUMP!*


No. Im good. I like the sig. When Trump loses in the general election by a wide margin I will continue to have that sig. And it will be a constant reminder to you, of how much a dipshit you are.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol See4, I don't see why it bothers you so much.
> 
> Nobody said you had to like me. I watch this thread and the bernie thread. I will post as many videos and news reports about hillary/trump/sanders as I like.
> 
> You can feel bad about it all you want. Doesn't bother me. I KNOW it bothers you because you make such a big stink about it.


It's not the content that bothers me. It's the fact that you and nitro are spamming the thread with repeat nonsense.

How about have an intellectual discussion on why you think Trump is a better candidate?

Oh you can't, neither of you can. Intellectual discussions is completely out of your realm of possibility.

You keep on spamming, do your thang girl!! WHITE POWER!! WHITE POWER!! WHITE POWER!!


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

Why has Trump backed down from a debate with Bernie Sanders? Why is he afraid to debate Bernie? It would be good practice for him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> Finshaggy. He used to spam stupid shit over and over and over. And people made fun of him.
> 
> I am doing that to you, now. So what's the problem?
> 
> ...


News reports are dumb shit?

Haha O K

Untwist your panties.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> It's not the content that bothers me. It's the fact that you and nitro are spamming the thread with repeat nonsense.
> 
> How about have an intellectual discussion on why you think Trump is a better candidate?
> 
> ...


You seem upset.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You seem upset.


Is that your goal?
To upset people?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

@see4


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Is that your goal?
> To upset people?


Lol.

I said what my goal is. Spread of information. I come for info and share what i find.

If that upsets people, so be it.

P.S. 

It can be really funny.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol.
> 
> I said what my goal is. Spread of information. I come for info and share what i find.
> 
> ...


Nope. 
Your goal is trolling. 
I can understand coming from you. 
Your unattractive, insecure, fat, your husband is making bank and you know he will leave you in a heart beat. Probably getting some on the side right now. 
Well good luck to you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nope.
> Your goal is trolling.
> I can understand coming from you.
> Your unattractive, insecure, fat, your husband is making bank and you know he will leave you in a heart beat. Probably getting some on the side right now.
> Well good luck to you.


News reports = trollz

If that is the definition, than i win at trolling i guess lol.

You should wash the sand from your clit.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You have to understand. people like @nitro harley and @NLXSK1 are not used to winning at anything. Their entire life they have failed and lost at just about everything. Finally someone comes along and tells them how much he "love" them and needs their help to win. Trump speaks on their level of hate and anger. Trump understands that the uneducated are simpletons and he speaks their language. Now the cavemen have a voice that speaks for them. It may be a speech of hate, stupidity and crazy, but that is what draws fools like them in.


Cool story bro!!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> News reports = trollz
> 
> If that is the definition, than i win at trolling i guess lol.
> 
> You should wash the sand from your clit.


You are trolling them with real life!!! I wonder when they are going to make that a felony....


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2016)

I wanted to wear my dump trump poo poo emoji sweater, but it was to hot.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> News reports are dumb shit?
> 
> Haha O K
> 
> Untwist your panties.


Yes, news reports that you and nitro are spamming, repeating the same thing, over and over. That is called spamming. Why not just post it once and have a discussion about? You can't because you aren't bright enough to comprehend the shit you are spamming.



Flaming Pie said:


> You seem upset.


Not in the slightest. In fact, I made a little over $1,600 today sitting in my office chair making fun of you, listening to music and occasionally stepping out back to go swimming.



Flaming Pie said:


> Lol.
> 
> I said what my goal is. Spread of information. I come for info and share what i find.
> 
> ...


Your goal is to spam stupid shit over and over. You've succeeded in doing that. Good job, finspoogy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)




----------



## ChesusRice (May 27, 2016)

Flaming piece of shit even spams shit that says the complete opposite of what she alleges


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Let me tell you something about winning dude. I have a garage that has box's and box's of awards for winning. And now I am supporting a winner and you are supporting a loser that you can't even mention because you are weak. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Cool story bro!!!


Tell us more about your failed businesses. How hard is it to keep failing ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> Yes, news reports that you and nitro are spamming, repeating the same thing, over and over. That is called spamming. Why not just post it once and have a discussion about? You can't because you aren't bright enough to comprehend the shit you are spamming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Here's another for your eyeholes.

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-releases/an-america-first-energy-plan


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3693015
> 
> Here's another for your eyeholes.
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-releases/an-america-first-energy-plan


I've already read Drumps plans, all of them. He says a bunch of nothing and is completely pandering to those who aren't bright enough to figure that out.

Yea, I'm mad. I'm upset that our educational system has failed you. You keep doing your thing girl! You keep on voting against your best interest. WHITE POWER!! WHITE POWER!!

Now going to take another dip in my $40,000 pool. Want me to send pictures?


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3693015
> 
> Here's another for your eyeholes.
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-releases/an-america-first-energy-plan


Yep that bag of shit is breaking bad for the fossil fuel industry. He'll be dead by the time the bill comes due. What an ass.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3693015
> 
> Here's another for your eyeholes.
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-releases/an-america-first-energy-plan


Donald Trump discriminates against minority races. Especially Mexicans, how does that make you feel? What does your mexican husband think about it.? How about your in law's? Do you even care? Trump is a horrible person his own people hate him, and think hes a joke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Clinton declines to debate bernie.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/24/us/politics/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-campaign.html?_r=1&referer=http://time.com/4351261/donald-trump-bernie-sanders-debate-no/


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Tell us more about your failed businesses. How hard is it to keep failing ?


4th month in business... Nearly at 5000 monthly... Just got another job about an hour ago... They keep interrupting my shed building!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Donald Trump discriminates against minority races. Especially Mexicans, how does that make you feel? What does your mexican husband think about it.? How about your in law's? Do you even care? Trump is a horrible person his own people hate him, and think hes a joke.


Try not to stay up late worrying about me.

Hubby and abuela dont care. I have explained that the are against illegal immigration and share my view that we need to streamline the legalization process.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 27, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Donald Trump discriminates against minority races. Especially Mexicans, how does that make you feel? What does your mexican husband think about it.? How about your in law's? Do you even care? Trump is a horrible person his own people hate him, and think hes a joke.


How exactly does he discriminate against mexicans? It would be better to call them hispanics, IMO. Well, unless you are trolling!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Interesting how all the spammers show up when people are just swapping news stories.

Lmao. So transparent they feel some type of way.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Try not to stay up late worrying about me.
> 
> Hubby and abuela dont care. I have explained that the are against illegal immigration and share my view that we need to streamline the legalization process.


If i didn't stay up all night worrying about you. I wouldn't have anything to masterbate to.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2016)

Mexicans that support trump are so lost it ain't even funny. Thats like black people supporting the kkk.fun fact for all of you, trump supporters are incredibly good at sucking dick. Expert's!


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> 4th month in business... Nearly at 5000 monthly... Just got another job about an hour ago... They keep interrupting my shed building!!


I hope you still in your 20's


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Try not to stay up late worrying about me.
> 
> Hubby and abuela dont care. I have explained that the are against illegal immigration and share my view that we need to streamline the legalization process.


you speak Spanish ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm not rattled in the slightest. Hillary is not my candidate. You're just annoying with the repeating of the same stupid nonsense. We get it, you love Trump.
> 
> And as I've stated before, at this point, with your repeated spam posts you're only convincing those who oppose Trump, whom may not have gone out to vote, will likely get out and vote. And not for your candidate.
> 
> ...


And you call me an idiot? Thats funny. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

see4 said:


> No. Im good. I like the sig. When Trump loses in the general election by a wide margin I will continue to have that sig. And it will be a constant reminder to you, of how much a dipshit you are.


Cool, Bro. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


I see you have your color book handy. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Cool, Bro. *TRUMP!*


Seriously do you think you will cry when Trump loses ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> News reports are dumb shit?
> 
> Haha O K
> 
> Untwist your panties.


Remember Pie, The left has already used every page of their democratic Klan play book. They are powerless in the media and the forums thanks to Trump. imo

I was beginning to wonder if common sense was ever going to sink in with the american people. Thank god we have a voice again. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Seriously do you think you will cry when Trump loses ?


No, but I know you will cry when he wins. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Remember Pie, The left has already used every page of their democratic Klan play book. They are powerless in the media and the forums thanks to Trump. imo
> 
> I was beginning to wonder if common sense was ever going to sink in with the american people. Thank god we have a voice again. *TRUMP!*


You right. The uneducated cavemen have a voice again.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I hope you still in your 20's


Why is that?


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why is that?


I just hope you are.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You right. The uneducated cavemen have a voice again.


Here this will give you something productive to do. enjoy!

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-live-stream-in-fresno-ca/


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> If i didn't stay up all night worrying about you. I wouldn't have anything to masterbate to.


That could be a problem..

Continue then! You have my permission.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you speak Spanish ?


I understand alot of it but i dont speak it. 

Abuela is what she wanted my daughter to call her. Im used to referring to her as abuela or lala because that is what my daughter calls her.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*Cops give protestors the stick in California. stay tuned for more protestor beat down action. TRUMP!*

http://www.cbsnews.com/live/video/protesters-and-police-clash-outside-trump-rally-in-california/


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You are just a typical middle of the road LOSER american that suffers from a mental disease called LIBERALISM!
> Your the same kind of person that makes someone like Jerry Sienfeld sick to his stomach because he cant perform his comedy routine at colleges because it has become so politically correct. So dont tell me who I am you liberal MORON!
> and stick your Political correctness up YOUR ASS! maybe one day you'll get a sense of humor.


ooooh, nice caps lock.

none of what you said is true, nor does it change the fact that you are an anti-semite, a racist, and a misogynist.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We probably won't learn about all their intimidation, rapes, pedophilia, law breaking until after they die in their cushy hospital beds.


you'r pretty desperate as shit right now, eh?

hush. no tears now.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm sharing information.


no you're not. you're spamming the forum with your trump love. there is a difference, racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nope.
> Your goal is trolling.
> I can understand coming from you.
> Your unattractive, insecure, fat, your husband is making bank and you know he will leave you in a heart beat. Probably getting some on the side right now.
> Well good luck to you.


her hubby makes $12 an hour. that is their only income besides the welfare they suck up.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Trump is a horrible person his own people hate him, and think hes a joke.


@nitro harley 's own family doesn't like him either. 

yes, i found all of his personal information, so i know this to be fact. his own family hates him. it's hilarious.

i would doxx but but rolli asked me not to doxx the morons anymore.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3692903


The cartoonist forgot to include wishful thinking, deceit, bald face lies. 'cuz, Trump did have many bankruptcies, he has made mysogynistic statements, too many to count, he is a fascist a racist and a bigot. The record is there for all to read. Denying any of it doesn't change the facts.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @nitro harley 's own family doesn't like him either.
> 
> yes, i found all of his personal information, so i know this to be fact. his own family hates him. it's hilarious.
> 
> i would doxx but but rolli asked me not to doxx the morons anymore.


poopy pants , did rolli put a leash bucky boy? You must have the wrong info because I just talked to most my family today and they seem really excited and happy. How's the crooked bitch's numbers holding up for you? * TRUMP!*


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> 4th month in business... Nearly at 5000 monthly... Just got another job about an hour ago... They keep interrupting my shed building!!


yeah yeah, and Clinton is a criminal. We all know how much a slave to the truth you are.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Clinton declines to debate bernie.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/24/us/politics/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-campaign.html?_r=1&referer=http://time.com/4351261/donald-trump-bernie-sanders-debate-no/


Trump declines to debate Sanders after saying he would

Sort of like those tax returns he said he would release and hasn't

I'm guessing 250 lbs
Am I correct?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I understand alot of it but i dont speak it.
> 
> Abuela is what she wanted my daughter to call her. Im used to referring to her as abuela or lala because that is what my daughter calls her.


She calls you
Gorda Puta


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Trump declines to debate Sanders after saying he would
> 
> Sort of like those tax returns he said he would release and hasn't
> 
> ...


Trump is like his followers. Ignorant cowards.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The cartoonist forgot to include wishful thinking, deceit, bald face lies. 'cuz, Trump did have many bankruptcies, he has made mysogynistic statements, too many to count, he is a fascist a racist and a bigot. The record is there for all to read. Denying any of it doesn't change the facts.


That was a great cartoon. It even had the part where you pop like a zit. That was some funny stuff. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That was a great cartoon. It even had the part where you pop like a zit. That was some funny stuff. *TRUMP!*


It was a cartoon. Funny stuff in there. Especially, I like the need for the artist to very carefully and obviously name the jabs that popped the bubbles. He did that because nobody would think Trump had those characteristics. Its like repeating you are smart again and again and again. Nobody believed it the first time, maybe repetition will make it believable. This tactic works on the less educated and unintelligent.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> poopy pants , did rolli put a leash bucky boy? You must have the wrong info because I just talked to most my family today and they seem really excited and happy. How's the crooked bitch's numbers holding up for you? * TRUMP!*


why do you worry about your family putting you in prison?



nitro harley said:


> its kinda scary thinking about grand kids coming over and then there parents get mad at you, then bamm, jail time.


is it because you are a racist who hates your mudshark daughter's black husband? and they only let you see the grandkids every once in a while, and even then only because they want grandma to see them, and not you?

yep, that seems like the case to me from what i saw.

not even your own family likes you. no wonder you sit here all day spamming trump.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It makes sense. It is a political marriage.
> 
> She plays defense for him and he plays defense for her. They have a powerful network that is able to get them out of any jam. We probably won't learn about all their intimidation, rapes, pedophilia, law breaking until after they die in their cushy hospital beds.
> 
> I have no problem with her being a lesbian. I have a problem with her covering up sexual assault and rape for her husband. I have a problem with the policies she has supported. I have a problem with the people she works for.


Wow, gone off the rails haven't you? Once you let go of the need to be rational, it's easy to say anything.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

for the record, that is also why nitro stopped growing and moved far, far away from the mainland.

his own mudshark daughter hates him because nitro is openly racist to her black husband. doesn't even want the grandkids seeing their own grandpa.

now that is fucking sad.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It was very funny, right down to the popping part. London likes it when I call him a smart fucker. I bet you would like to be called a smart fucker too. I under stand what you mean about saying it over and over, that you two are smart fuckers. I will break it to you as softly as I can. Its not true, but I don't want to break you like a little twig. So if it would boost your confidence just a tad I will call you both smart fuckers. *TRUMP!*


do you have gay sex with men on the boat you inherited from your daddy to make yourself feel better about how much your own family hates you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Here this will give you something productive to do. enjoy!
> 
> *TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-live-stream-in-fresno-ca/


Thanks for posting it nitro. 
I tried watching it . It started out good but then he starts talking about himself and how wonderful he is and i just get so bored with his narcissism, its really repulsive. I wish he would just stay talking about the important issues. jeez.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for posting it nitro.
> I tried watching it . It started out good but then he starts talking about himself and how wonderful he is and i just get so bored with his narcissism, its really repulsive. I wish he would just stay talking about the important issues. jeez.


like how jews own the media?


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It was very funny, right down to the popping part. London likes it when I call him a smart fucker. I bet you would like to be called a smart fucker too. I under stand what you mean about saying it over and over, that you two are smart fuckers. I will break it to you as softly as I can. Its not true, but I don't want to break you like a little twig. So if it would boost your confidence just a tad I will call you both smart fuckers. *TRUMP!*


Well, my wife is pretty smart. So maybe I am a smart fucker. Is that woman in the photo, excuse me, that cow in the photo Buck keeps posting really your wife. No, dude, you are not one smart fucker.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, You should think about rolling the floor shitter out into the front yard before you go to work. Thats an idea , fuck then you could just hose her off out side when you get back home. Its almost summer so she won't frost up on you. Just trying to help you dude. Fuck I just couldn't imagine having to deal with that nightmare. Good luck with the stink and maybe your neighbors will not complain, You know how those liberals like to complain. *TRUMP!*


your wife shits on the floor?


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for posting it nitro.
> I tried watching it . It started out good but then he starts talking about himself and how wonderful he is and i just get so bored with his narcissism, its really repulsive. I wish he would just stay talking about the important issues. jeez.


Most times lately I think, what a jerk when i read your posts. But this time, you seem coherent. How many people are rattling about in that head of yours?


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Well, my wife is pretty smart. So maybe I am a smart fucker. Is that woman in the photo, excuse me, that cow in the photo Buck keeps posting really your wife. No, dude, you are not one smart fucker.


 That woman in the photo is a 20 something year old from Chicago that was on a charter boat out of Kona. Her husband was three times bigger than her, you couldn't see him because he was hugging a bucket along side the wheel house. OK so you like the smart fucker handle? I can do that for you. * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your wife shits on the floor?


Poopy pants, You are getting confused, but I can understand that your abuse would fuck anybody up, so it will get better. Just roll her outside on your way out the door in the mornings. You can use your truck and a rope until you can afford to fix the fork lift.

The clean up would be much quicker. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That woman in the photo is a 20 something year old from Chicago that was on a charter boat out of Kona. Her husband was three times bigger than her, you couldn't see him because he was hugging a bucket along side the wheel house. OK so you like the smart fucker handle? I can do that for you. * TRUMP!*


You can call me a dumb shit too. It doesn't really matter what somebody I don't respect says.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That woman in the photo is a 20 something year old from Chicago that was on a charter boat out of Kona. Her husband was three times bigger than her, you couldn't see him because he was hugging a bucket along side the wheel house. OK so you like the smart fucker handle? I can do that for you. * TRUMP!*


Oh, OK, so, you seem like somebody who I can believe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ooooh, nice caps lock.
> 
> none of what you said is true, nor does it change the fact that you are an anti-semite, a racist, and a misogynist.


LOL! Uncle buck your one in a million! (thank god) Lol. i can i really be a misogynist if im a women? that seems counter productive.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You can call me a dumb shit too. It doesn't really matter what somebody I don't respect says.


I'll be dammed, if we just didn't agree on something. You wrote that like I would of wrote it. right fucking on dude. TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 27, 2016)

"I just got a call from my father’s auto insurer, telling me he’s behind on his payment. I explained he died in February.
“He still needs to pay for the last two months,” said the man from the insurance company.
“But he can’t pay. He’s deceased,” I said.
“He owes $348.62, for the period April 24 to June 24,” he said.
“But he didn’t drive then. He died in February. No one has driven his car since he died.”
“Well, someone has to pay or his insurance will be cancelled, and it will hurt his credit rating.”
“I’m sure he’d be okay if it’s cancelled,” I said. “And I don’t think he cares about his credit rating.”
“Are you trying to be smart with me?” asked the man from the insurance company.
“No, I’m just trying to tell you that my father is deceased and he doesn’t need car insurance.”
“Have you cancelled his car registration?”
“No, I haven’t got around to that.”
“Well, you should. If he’s deceased, he shouldn’t have a registration.”
“I understand.”
“Nobody’s supposed to have a registration if they’re not paying their auto insurance.”
“Right.”
“So, are you going to pay the insurance that’s due?”
“I wasn’t planning to.”
“Then it’s an illegal car.”
“But it won’t be on the road.”
“Still illegal.”
“Sorry.”
“That could be a problem for him.”
“He’s no longer with us.”
“I know. You made that clear. I’m referring to his estate.”
“I don’t see how.”
“Well, let’s say the state of Florida imposes a penalty for having a car registered in his name but no insurance. And let’s say that penalty holds up any legal proceedings in resolving …”
“May I ask you a personal question?”
“Personal?”
“Who do you support for President?
“For President?”
“I don’t mean to pry.”
[chuckling] “Oh, no problem,” he said.
“You have a favorite candidate?” I asked.
“As a matter of fact, I do,” he said.
“And who is it?”
“That Trump fella.”
“Really?”
“Yeah, Trump. Good man. No bullshit.”"


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, I just gave you some good pointers in my last post that could change your life. If you continue to live in a shit pile environment like you have been with your wife spreading fecal matter all over the fucking house, you could get sick and or maybe die from it. Don't piss away your youth being abused like that. Seek help. *TRUMP!*


you got sick from your wife shitting on the floor?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, You are getting confused, but I can understand that your abuse would fuck anybody up, so it will get better. Just roll her outside on your way out the door in the mornings. You can use your truck and a rope until you can afford to fix the fork lift.
> 
> The clean up would be much quicker. *TRUMP!*


you need a forklift to move your wife?


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I'll be dammed, if we just didn't agree on something. You wrote that like I would of wrote it. right fucking on dude. TRUMP!


Ohhhh, that stung. Have you really lost it to the point where all you can say is "I know you are but what am I"? What are you doing anyway? Trying to get an award? I don't think they have one for "most pointless posts about an unimportant subject".


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you got sick from your wife shitting on the floor?


poopy pants, Have your neighbors complained out the stink yet? *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> poopy pants, Have your neighbors complained out the stink yet? *TRUMP!*


your neighbors complain about the stink created by your wife shitting on the floor?


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ohhhh, that stung. Have you really lost it to the point where all you can say is "I know you are but what am I"? What are you doing anyway? Trying to get an award? I don't think they have one for "most pointless posts about an unimportant subject".


I have plenty of awards, so I am good. How about you? Have you got one yet? You want to know what I am doing? I thought you were a smart fucker. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You want to know what I am doing?


not seeing your grandkids because your own daughter hates you?


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your neighbors complain about the stink created by your wife shitting on the floor?


Poopy pants, What do you think the crooked bitch's numbers will be after the weekend? Do you think it will be going down, like billy's zipper? *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> not seeing your grandkids because your own daughter hates you?


Poopy pants I wish I had grand kids. We would have a lot of fun and good times hanging out at the beach snorkeling and stuff like that.. * TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, What do you think the crooked bitch's numbers will be after the weekend? Do you think it will be going down, like billy's zipper? *TRUMP!*


she's leading in all the swing states and nationally.

so your wife just shits right on the floor and makes you clean it up?


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she's leading in all the swing states and nationally.
> 
> so your wife just shits right on the floor and makes you clean it up?


Poopy pants, Do you regret showing your wife how to shit on the floor because you think it's really funny? Thats where you fucked up and caused the nightmare you are dealing with now. just a heads up. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she's leading in all the swing states and nationally.
> 
> so your wife just shits right on the floor and makes you clean it up?


Bucky Boy, What the fuck happened to the huge spread? Have you started humping the crooked bitch's leg yet?

Do you like pictures? *TRUMP!*

*Polls Show Trump Winning in a Clinton Showdown, and They May Be Right*

COMMENTARY by 

Euel Elliott
MAY 25, 2016, 4:10 PM EDT

E-mail

Tweet

Facebook

Linkedin
Share icons


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*FRIDAY NIGHT TRUMP TUNES!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> her hubby makes $12 an hour. that is their only income besides the welfare they suck up.


Actually that is false. He got a new job with higher wages and insurance.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wow, gone off the rails haven't you? Once you let go of the need to be rational, it's easy to say anything.


Everything i referenced you can find in the news. The clintons have been at the center of scandals their whole career.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Everything i referenced you can find in the news. The clintons have been at the center of scandals their whole career.


Which have amounted to?

I'm guessing 160-170
Am I right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no you're not. you're spamming the forum with your trump love. there is a difference, racist.


News reports and information.

Why arent you posting hillary videos and news reports? Your thread kinda sucks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She calls you
> Gorda Puta


Actually she likes me and I enjoy her humor. She also has a very steady quality to her. Calming. 

She deserves more respect then she gets from her family. She has been through alot and is still very humble.

Reminds me of my grandma.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, Do you regret showing your wife how to shit on the floor because you think it's really funny? Thats where you fucked up and caused the nightmare you are dealing with now. just a heads up. *TRUMP!*


your wife shits on the floor?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually that is false. He got a new job with higher wages and insurance.


good for him. i was making $12 an hour when i was 17.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your wife shits on the floor?


Poopy pants, You are the only person I have ever talked to that thinks floor shitting is funny. And now your wife thinks it's funny. That must of been one of your biggest mistakes in life. What a fucking nightmare for you. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, You are the only person I have ever talked to that thinks floor shitting is funny. And now your wife thinks it's funny. That must of been one of your biggest mistakes in life. What a fucking nightmare for you. *TRUMP!*


*
it was actually hilarious. we all had a good laugh about it.

i'm sorry to hear that your wife just shits on the floor and makes you clean it up. what a fucking nightmare for you. CHUMP!*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2016)

Hey Pie! do you know about Gary? He seems really awesome! If he got elected he would legalize Marijuana in a heartbeat. He was the CEO of a canna company! He is totally into the environment and even climbed Mt Everest!!


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *it was actually hilarious. we all had a good laugh about it.
> 
> i'm sorry to hear that your wife just shits on the floor and makes you clean it up. what a fucking nightmare for you. CHUMP!*


Poopy pants , it won't help you to think that other people do that kind of shit. You laughed about it because you think it's funny, and now you have to deal with your wife liking to leave you shit piles, because now she thinks its funny making you clean it up. Thats fucked up dude. * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Pie! do you know about Gary? He seems really awesome! If he got elected he would legalize Marijuana in a heartbeat. He was the CEO of a canna company! He is totally into the environment and even climbed Mt Everest!!


He ripped off 57 million from innocent people on a pot penny stock scam. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*TRUMP NEWS!*

*PRESIDENTIAL*
*Can Trump make inroads with union voters?*
By Jennifer G. Hickey 

Published May 27, 2016 
FoxNews.com
Facebook317 Twitter615 livefyre4749 Email Print






NOW PLAYING
Can Trump make inroads with union voters?

A seemingly growing rift between union members and other factions of the Democratic Party could present an opening this year for Donald Trump – the NAFTA-hating, border wall-building Republican populist – to peel off labor voters traditionally loyal to the other side.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> good for him. i was making $12 an hour when i was 17.


Well people make mistakes in life that sometimes kick them in the balls.

He would of been worth 26.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants , it won't help you to think that other people do that kind of shit. You laughed about it because you think it's funny, and now you have to deal with your wife liking to leave you shit piles, because now she thinks its funny making you clean it up. Thats fucked up dude. * TRUMP!*


*why does your wife shit on the floor and make you clean it up? CHUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Pie! do you know about Gary? He seems really awesome! If he got elected he would legalize Marijuana in a heartbeat. He was the CEO of a canna company! He is totally into the environment and even climbed Mt Everest!!


Looks like mountain bike ad.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well people make mistakes in life that sometimes kick them in the balls.
> 
> He would of been worth 26.


like what?

i'm guessing that he was a rapist or a criminal or a drug dealer since he is a mexican, right? and some, i assume, are good people.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2016)

i bet i could kill nitro harley with one punch to the throat. he is old and feeble and weak. he will be dead soon anyway.

and apparently his wife shits on the floor and makes him clean it up.


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *why does your wife shit on the floor and make you clean it up? CHUMP!*


Poopy pants, Your nightmare is your problem. I don't know anybody but you and your wife that shit on floors. sorry. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet i could kill nitro harley with one punch to the throat. he is old and feeble and weak. he will be dead soon anyway.
> 
> and apparently his wife shits on the floor and makes him clean it up.


poopy pants, I seen your picture and it looks like you would break like a twig. You looked weak and fragile. Do you wear gloves when you scoop poop? Or do you just wipe your hands off with the kitchen towel? *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 27, 2016)

*TRUMP NEWS!*


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 27, 2016)

Possibly Mr. President..


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

*PROTESTORS GETTING THE STICK IN CALIFORNIA!*

There was one dude that dropped like a rock. Great stuff. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *PROTESTORS GETTING THE STICK IN CALIFORNIA!*
> 
> There was one dude that dropped like a rock. Great stuff. *TRUMP!*


Seems like people sure hate Trump. Don't see protest like this at any other candidates appearance.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Seems like people sure hate Trump. Don't see protest like this at any other candidates appearance.


They were jumping at police officers.


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2016)

Didn't Gingrich admit to lying to Congress? Something about using tax payer dollars to fund his political career?

He'll fit right in with the Trump mafiosi. Trump used tax payer dollars to build his business but he was so bad at running it that even with tax payer support, he went bankrupt. 

The perfect pair.


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They were jumping at police officers.


Bearcat, This guy hates cops, I wonder if he was there trying to get a poke at a cop? Come to think of it, I wonder what happened to bearcat? Maybe he is white now with a new name. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

*TRUMP NEWS!*

COPS SHUT DOWN VIOLENT PROTESTORS. LOL
Take them home to mommy.

*At least 35 arrested after Trump rally in San Diego*
Published May 28, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook4291 Twitter644 livefyre7899 Email Print






May 27, 2016: San Diego police officers in full riot gear arrest an anti Trump demonstrator near 5th Avenue and Harbor Drive in the Gaslamp Quarter after Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump held a rally at the San Diego Convention Center . (AP)

At least 35 people were arrested Friday as confrontations between protesters and authorities boiled over following a rally from the presumptive Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump in San Diego, police said.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They were jumping at police officers.


sure seems like people really hate Trump. I wonder why ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## coloradolivin (May 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> sure seems like people really hate Trump. I wonder why ?


 

not an argument. the butthurt is real


----------



## ChesusRice (May 28, 2016)

People get Beat
And Nitro Harley goes wild.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> And you call me an idiot? Thats funny. *TRUMP!*


Yes, I call you an idiot. You are gullible and you aren't intelligent, two distinguishing characteristics of an idiot.

It is funny. And it it also makes me very sad. I am sad that our educational system failed you so miserably.

Oh and your tiny penis, is so very tiny.


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> People get Beat
> And Nitro Harley goes wild.


Chesus, you have to admit, this is the greatest show on earth. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> Yes, I call you an idiot. You are gullible and you aren't intelligent, two distinguishing characteristics of an idiot.
> 
> It is funny. And it it also makes me very sad. I am sad that our educational system failed you so miserably.
> 
> Oh and your tiny penis, is so very tiny.


see4, Feel free to call me what ever you want and I will grade your paper. Your last grade was a D- because of your interest in someones dick. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## Uberknot (May 28, 2016)

LOL Chump the 35%er


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> see4, Feel free to call me what ever you want and I will grade your paper. Your last grade was a D- because of your interest in someones dick. LOL *TRUMP!*


Cool story bro. I'm glad to see you've finally learned how to read. It's a new concept to you, I can tell. About the only thing you can comprehend is the childish gibberish Trump feeds you. Makes sense why you like him.


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> Cool story bro. I'm glad to see you've finally learned how to read. It's a new concept to you, I can tell. About the only thing you can comprehend is the childish gibberish Trump feeds you. Makes sense why you like him.


Well good for you, did you just figure that out? I guess you want to be called a smart fucker like the other two smart fuckers? I can do that for you if you like. *TRUMP!*


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*


Did you even watch the video? You should watch the video.

You are the dumb-dumb they are referring to when they talk about how well Trump persuades people even without an ounce of fact to support his claims.

You are stupid and proud. Good for you.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well good for you, did you just figure that out? I guess you want to be called a smart fucker like the other two smart fuckers? I can do that for you if you like. *TRUMP!*


You can call me whatever you like. You are literally beneath me, a lesser individual than I. Your opinion means not a thing to me or anyone around you.

Correction, your opinion means something only to people on your level. ie. Flaming Pie, Oddball, dripping taint sweat, etc.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> Did you even watch the video? You should watch the video.
> 
> You are the dumb-dumb they are referring to when they talk about how well Trump persuades people even without an ounce of fact to support his claims.
> 
> You are stupid and proud. Good for you.



Yes, I was going to post that same video. That guy nailed it! The art of persuasion, and calling other candidates those childish names, which leads the uneducated idiots directly to "confirmation bias." I loved that discussion, it describes exactly what the Trump Chumps are experiencing.

Unfortunately for them, they will never understand it.


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> Did you even watch the video? You should watch the video.
> 
> You are the dumb-dumb they are referring to when they talk about how well Trump persuades people even without an ounce of fact to support his claims.
> 
> You are stupid and proud. Good for you.


I watched it and it was interesting. Crooked Hillary is toast. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> You can call me whatever you like. You are literally beneath me, a lesser individual than I. Your opinion means not a thing to me or anyone around you.
> 
> Correction, your opinion means something only to people on your level. ie. Flaming Pie, Oddball, dripping taint sweat, etc.


Well what the fuck are you here for? *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yes, I was going to post that same video. That guy nailed it! The art of persuasion, and calling other candidates those childish names, which leads the uneducated idiots directly to "confirmation bias." I loved that discussion, it describes exactly what the Trump Chumps are experiencing.
> 
> Unfortunately for them, they will never understand it.


Hi Rolli. How the hell are you? Nitro


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well what the fuck are you here for? *TRUMP!*


The entertainment. You are entertaining. I am laughing at you, not with you.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yes, I was going to post that same video. That guy nailed it! The art of persuasion, and calling other candidates those childish names, which leads the uneducated idiots directly to "confirmation bias." I loved that discussion, it describes exactly what the Trump Chumps are experiencing.
> 
> Unfortunately for them, they will never understand it.


I have Real Time on DVR record. I don't miss an episode. Last episode with Michael Moore was so good.

This week, the numb-nuts in the middle was befitting of a typical Trump supporter to a "T". Just vomiting stupid shit from his mouth hoping something truthful would land. Nobody was buying it. They were literally laughing at him by the end of the show.


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> The entertainment. You are entertaining. I am laughing at you, not with you.


*THATS GREAT, HERE IS SOME MORE ENTERTAINMENT FOR YOU.*
Watch for the kid that is limping away from the cop car. LOL that looks like it hurt a little bit. great stuff.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> I have Real Time on DVR record. I don't miss an episode. Last episode with Michael Moore was so good.
> 
> This week, the numb-nuts in the middle was befitting of a typical Trump supporter to a "T". Just vomiting stupid shit from his mouth hoping something truthful would land. Nobody was buying it. They were literally laughing at him by the end of the show.


Yep, Real Time is my favorite TV show. I subscribe to HBO solely to watch it.

That idiot Wayne Root was showing his ass last night. The guy spewed shit constantly, just like Trump does, and would not shut up. He even dressed like Trump does.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2016)

As long as everyones happy.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yep, Real Time is my favorite TV show. I subscribe to HBO solely to watch it.
> 
> That idiot Wayne Root was showing his ass last night. The guy spewed shit constantly, just like Trump does, and would not shut up. He even dressed like Trump does.


So do I!!

Well for Real Time and Game of Thrones. And I used to watch Vice on HBO, now I just watch Viceland Channel.

hah, he did dress like Drump, I didn't really notice that until you just said it.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THATS GREAT, HERE IS SOME MORE ENTERTAINMENT FOR YOU.*
> Watch for the kid that is limping away from the cop car. LOL that looks like it hurt a little bit. great stuff.


Cool story bro.

You're a racist who has a propensity to violence. Tell us something we didn't already know.


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> Cool story bro.
> 
> You're a racist who has a propensity to violence. Tell us something we didn't already know.


I am glad I was able to entertain you. I like to watch bad guys get the boot or the stick. Great stuff. TRUMP!


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

*TRUMP BIKER RALLY TOMORROW DON"T MISS THE ACTION!http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-speaks-at-rolling-thunder-memorial-day-event/

I wonder if the protestors will skip this one? LOL TRUMP!*

*LIVE STREAM: DONALD TRUMP SPEAKS AT ROLLING THUNDER MEMORIAL DAY EVENT*
DONALD TRUMPLIVE EVENTSVIDEO

by Joe Seales 5 mins ago5 Comments

Sunday, May 29, 2016: Presumptive Republican Presidential nominee Donald Trump is expected to address thousands of motorcyclists, many of them military veterans, attending the annual Rolling Thunder gathering to honor the nation’s soldier missing-in-action.

Watch the live stream of the event below beginning at around Noon EDT. **TIME APPROX**

>


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am glad I was able to entertain you. I like to watch bad guys get the boot or the stick. Great stuff. TRUMP!


You get a kick out of protestors exercising their constitutional rights getting assaulted. 

Cool story bro. You should relax on the hate, it will help with your blood pressure.


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> You get a kick out of protestors exercising their constitutional rights getting assaulted.
> 
> Cool story bro. You should relax on the hate, it will help with your blood pressure.


Hey dude, They were exercising their right to fight with the cops and got the stick. My blood pressure I was told by my doctor is like a twenty year old athlete. They thought maybe it was because I worked so hard for so many years. It was great stuff. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

*Rape'n Billy News!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 28, 2016)

Spam


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Spam


I bought an eight can case of teriyaki flavored at costco a few months ago and it sucked. I can't even give it away. They should shit can that flavor. nitro


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

*CLINTON CASH!*



*Donald Trump Campaign: Clinton Cash Formula: ‘Give Money to Bill, Get Favors from Hill’*
464
1






Screenshot

by JEROME HUDSON28 May 2016497

*SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER*
Clinton Cash, at a Trump campaign rally.[/paste:font]
Miller told the packed crowd that Bill and Hillary Clinton’s long-established global scheme of trading political favors for financial kickbacks is “documented in _Clinton Cash—_which everybody should get a copy of–and it documents a simple premiss of how government operates under Hillary.”

“Give money to Bill, get favors from Hill,” Miller said, while holding up a copy of the book and laughing along with the cheering crowd of Trump devotees.

Miller, as he did Tuesday in Albuquerque, New Mexico, took the stage in Fresno, California, Friday and slammed Hillary Clinton as “the most completely bought-and-paid-for human being in God’s United States of America.”

“Listen to this,” Miller said before reading an excerpt from _Clinton Cash_that explains how Hillary Clinton’s State Department approved the sale of one-fifth of America’s uranium assets to Russia after interested investors donated $145 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> You get a kick out of protestors exercising their constitutional rights getting assaulted.
> 
> Cool story bro. You should relax on the hate, it will help with your blood pressure.


caveman instincts


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

*Both Clintons lying about white house pussy. enjoy! TRUMP!*
I just can't imagine the abuse of women we don't know about yet.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2016)

LMAO! that is hysterical!! nice one Buck.hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


lmao, I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2016)

what if Trump and his family are really aliens from another planet and they are here to destroy our planet!
i can just imagine Trump trying to get us to do a rain dance for the farmers in California and how many people who actually do it. its kinda tribal in a cool way.


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what if Trump and his family are really aliens from another planet and they are here to destroy our planet!
> i can just imagine Trump trying to get us to do a rain dance for the farmers in California and how many people who actually do it. its kinda tribal in a cool way.


Trumpster's need their own island...


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

*CLINTONS FANTASY ISLAND! *


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

Donald Trump. The Golden Wrecking Ball.

TRUMP PALIN 2016!!
With a combined IQ of just over 69.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CLINTONS FANTASY ISLAND! *


It's the Enquirer bro. Try harder.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

Oops. Looks like Trump has been bilking and scamming thousands of people of their hard earned money, to the tune of many millions of dollars.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

Seeing as Putin is a Fascist, it only makes sense that Trump, a fascist himself would make good bedfellows with the Stalinist dictator of Russia.

So much for a free and "great" America, if Trump becomes president.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

I mean, if the man can't even manage his own campaign, how are we supposed to think he can manage a country?

We know how he handles finance, he just bankrupts everything. And now we know he can barely handle managing people.

He's the perfect con man.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

This guy is a certifiable crazy person. He just vomits stupid shit out of his mouth on a daily basis, and dumb-shits like nitro gobble it up.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

Well, so much for being honest about anything. How can we trust a man who lies about everything?


----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2016)

That greasy new yawk snake can come up in here but this'll be that last he sees.


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

Yet another lie by The Donald. Says one thing on the podium and writes another on his website. He can't make up his mind on anything. He lies about everything.

What's worse? People like nitro and Flaming Poo need social security more than most. They suckle from the government's handouts more than most.

Typical of a complete fucking idiot to vote against their own interests.


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> It's the Enquirer bro. Try harder.


Hey, you weren't entertained? Didn't it get you thinking about MaryAnn and Ginger? By the looks of all your Trump posts it looks like you got rattled. LOL * TRUMP!*


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, you weren't entertained? Didn't it get you thinking about MaryAnn and Ginger? By the looks of all your Trump posts it looks like you got rattled. LOL * TRUMP!*


By the looks of your Trump posts and your quick to reply snarky dumb-shit comments, you're VERY rattled.

And the sad part is, you're too fucking stupid to know what you're rattled about.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> By the looks of your Trump posts and your quick to reply snarky dumb-shit comments, you're VERY rattled.
> 
> And the sad part is, you're too fucking stupid to know what you're rattled about.


not only is he rattled, but he is desperate. really really desperate.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


I see you finally got Trump out of your mouth , you must of took your time, it kinda took awhile so I guess you enjoyed it, and good job on getting your wife to finally start using the shitter. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I see you finally got Trump out of your mouth , you must of took your time, it kinda took awhile so I guess you enjoyed it, and good job on getting your wife to finally start using the shitter. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> By the looks of your Trump posts and your quick to reply snarky dumb-shit comments, you're VERY rattled.
> 
> And the sad part is, you're too fucking stupid to know what you're rattled about.


See4, Fuck , I'm not rattled. I am laughing at you right now and all relaxed, getting ready to load a bowl of some Oregon skunk weed. So I guess you are mad? LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


What happened poopy pants? You got a lot of Trump to clean up off your chin? *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I'm not rattled.


you're rattled and desperate.


----------



## nitro harley (May 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're rattled and desperate.


Fuck, Bucky boy. I am all relaxed because we are winning. So you just bag up your wife's shit and throw it in the street in front of the house now? I bet your neighbors like that. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


hahah, that is so funny, I'm on the fucking floor dude. hahahaha 
why dosent someone make a t-shirt of that or a poster . and sell at the rallys or make a flag, its such a great photo. did you make that Uncle buck? Donald is SOOOO full of shit, he spends a lot of time on the can...and where is his Squatty Potty! hahha
I love the hair brush on the counter!.
How about this song for Trump!! this would be a good one for your other thread too!


----------



## see4 (May 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, Fuck , I'm not rattled. I am laughing at you right now and all relaxed, getting ready to load a bowl of some Oregon skunk weed. So I guess you are mad? LOL *TRUMP!*


That may be one of the coolest stories I've heard in a long while. Can you tell it again? This time, try being honest.

No, not rattled. Earned another $1400 today doing absolutely nothing and laying by the pool. I also got my dick sucked.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


Damn Buck are you crying? It must make you very sad Hillary will never make the presidency.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> That may be one of the coolest stories I've heard in a long while. Can you tell it again? This time, try being honest.
> 
> No, not rattled. Earned another $1400 today doing absolutely nothing and laying by the pool. I also got my dick sucked.


So Bucky came by for a pool party? Cool *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*

Bag'em and Tag'em , then throw them in the jail bus. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

*ROLLING THUNDER TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*

I wonder if the protestors will skip the biker rally? * TRUMP!*

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-speaks-at-rolling-thunder-memorial-day-event/


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

*LIBERAL HYPOCRISY THREW THE ROOF!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

*SANDERS IS FINALLY GROWING A PAIR!*

Clinton needs to be put down for breaking the law! LOL GO BERNIE!

*Sanders: Americans, superdelegates must 'take a hard look' at IG report on Clinton emails*
Published May 29, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook14 Twitter13 livefyre221 Email Print



Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Bernie Sanders said Sunday that American voters, superdelegates and others must “take a hard look” at the recent federal report that found primary rival Hillary Clinton’s email setup while running the State Department broke the law.

“It was not a good report for Secretary Clinton. That is something that the American people, Democrats and delegates are going to have to take a hard look at," Sanders told CBS' "Face the Nation," during one of two TV network interviews Sunday.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*
> 
> Bag'em and Tag'em , then throw them in the jail bus. LOL *TRUMP!*


wow, what a mess! it is so sad and crazy that our county has to be so divided like this.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *ROLLING THUNDER TRUMP RALLY ALERT!*
> 
> I wonder if the protestors will skip the biker rally? * TRUMP!*
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-speaks-at-rolling-thunder-memorial-day-event/


Good stuff here Nitro!
where is that biker rally today?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, what a mess! it is so sad and crazy that our county has to be so divided like this.


I agree, The last seven plus years has been the nail in the coffin for division in this country. Hang on to your hat because a hurricane is about to sweep the country. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, god people are really discusting! what the fuck is the matter with people.lol..look there is even a piece of corn in there. hee hee


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good stuff here Nitro!
> where is that biker rally today?


It's in DC I believe. nitro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I agree, The last seven plus years has been the nail in the coffin for division in this country. Hang on to your hat because a hurricane is about to sweep the country. *TRUMP!*


I had hopes for Trump in the begiining. I thought he was being the way he is to win the Republican Nomination but now that he won he is being a bigger idiot! Im sooo super disappointed. He has this great amazing opportunity to educate and inform the masses but he just talks shit. He doesn't Explain how he will accomplish his ideas.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

If you want my opinion. It is people like Bucky and others that act and think like he does is the reason people are feed up with the insane crap that has been happening in this country for over seven years. Including the divider and chief, *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I had hopes for Trump in the begiining. I thought he was being the way he is to win the Republican Nomination but now that he won he is being a bigger idiot! Im sooo super disappointed. He has this great amazing opportunity to educate and inform the masses but he just talks shit. He doesn't Explain how he will accomplish his ideas.


The democratic party would of smashed anybody but Trump if he acted or talked like the dems want him to. In my opinion Trump is in a funny way using the radical left playbook that the dems wrote and blowing it up. If you don't support Trump thats cool, heck my wife doesn't like him either but is supporting him over Crooked Hillary. We have a ways to go and I believe you will see what you are looking for in Trump after he crushes Hillary to the point where she's done. imo *TRUMP!*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> people are feed up with the insane crap that has been happening in this country for over seven years.


amen to that one brotha! pack another hit of that Oregon Kush im hitting some fire Washington AK-47 
i thought yu lived in Hawaii? damn man what you smoking Oregon for when you got Kawaii Electic and Maui Woowie over there?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> amen to that one brotha! pack another hit of that Oregon Kush im hitting some fire Washington AK-47
> i thought yu lived in Hawaii? damn man what you smoking Oregon for when you got Kawaii Electic and Maui Woowie over there?


I live in Oregon and Hawaii. There is some good smoke here in Hawaii, but the weed I grew in Oregon is kinda special. And my Hawaiian friends always say "where did you get this, man that taste so good" . nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It is people like Bucky and others that act and think like he does is the reason people are feed up with the insane crap that has been happening in this country for over seven years.


i just make fun of racists like you.

you can admit that you are openly racist, right?

or are you too much of a pussy to admit that you hate others based on their skin color?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I live in Oregon and Hawaii.


why not move to a conservative state to be surrounded by your conservative values?

why choose the two most liberal state in the entire nation, and then complain about liberals because they always remind you of what a racist shitbag you are?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i just make fun of racists like you.
> 
> you can admit that you are openly racist, right?
> 
> or are you too much of a pussy to admit that you hate others based on their skin color?


Bucky boy, Did you watch the biker rally? It was a good one and I learned something about our Viet Nam vets I did not know before. Check it out. And good job on moving your fat wife onto the shitter. * TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Bucky boy, Did you watch the biker rally? It was a good one and I learned something about our Viet Nam vets I did not know before. Check it out. And good job on moving your fat wife onto the shitter. * TRUMP!*


i'm just gonna see how long you can go trying to dance around the fact that you are openly racist.

do you deny that you are racist?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why not move to a conservative state to be surrounded by your conservative values?
> 
> why choose the two most liberal state in the entire nation, and then complain about liberals because they always remind you of what a racist shitbag you are?


Poopy pants, I know you won't like it but all I see in Hawaii are Trump bumper stickers and big signs people install on their property near the highway that support Trump. Who would of thought? And once again good job on potty training your wife. I bet it is like the beginning of a new life for you. Isn't that fucking great? *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Bucky boy, Did you watch the biker rally? It was a good one and I learned something about our Viet Nam vets I did not know before. Check it out. And good job on moving your fat wife onto the shitter. * TRUMP!*


Did you learn that Vietnam is one word. I guess you dodge that just like you dodged fighting for your country. You are a coward and a highschool drop out. If it was not for the fact you supply us with fish and crabs, your life would be useless Caveman


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just gonna see how long you can go trying to dance around the fact that you are openly racist.
> 
> do you deny that you are racist?


Poopy pants , Tell us all how you got her on the shitter? I know you didn't get the fork life running because you didn't cut out the wall in the bathroom picture. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did you learn that Vietnam is one word. I guess you dodge that just like you dodged fighting for your country. You are a coward and a highschool drop out. If it was not for the fact you supply us with fish and crabs, your life would be useless Caveman


Oh, One of the smart fuckers are back for some more education. When I spelled Vietnam I was thinking of where my father was for two tours and that was Da Nang. You like to use the word coward a lot. Is it because you feel guilty about your back bone? Or is it because you ended up washing other peoples cloths for a living. Though stuff for a smart fucker. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, I know you won't like it but all I see in Hawaii are Trump bumper stickers and big signs people install on their property near the highway that support Trump. Who would of thought? And once again good job on potty training your wife. I bet it is like the beginning of a new life for you. Isn't that fucking great? *TRUMP!*


your delusions are so strong that you seem to think the most liberal state in the union is going to vote for your racist republican hero.

that's massively delusional. but oh well.



nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants , Tell us all how you got her on the shitter? I know you didn't get the fork life running because you did cut out the wall in the bathroom picture. *TRUMP!*


let's see if you cower like a pussy for a third time now.

do you deny that you are a hateful, bigoted, and racist person?


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Oh, One of the smart fuckers are back for some more education. When I spelled Vietnam I was thinking of where my father was for two tours and that was Da Nang. You like to use the word coward a lot. Is it because you feel guilty about your back bone? Or is it because you ended up washing other peoples cloths for a living. Though stuff for a smart fucker. *TRUMP!*


You spelled Vietnam wrong because you are a highschool drop out and an idiot. You are a coward, who could have easily joined the service before the drafted ended right before your 18 birthday. They would have allowed you to join with parent consent at 17. Your pussy ass would not have even went to Vietnam before you turned 18 you coward.
I chose to own two laundromats and a cleaners because it is easy money after serving 22 years in the USAF.
Now go catch me some fish and a couple of crabs.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You spelled Vietnam wrong because you are a highschool drop out and an idiot. You are a coward, you could have easily joined the service before the drafted ended right before your 18 birthday. They would have allowed you to join with parent consent at 17. Your pussy ass would not have even went to Vietnam before you turned 18 you coward.
> I chose to own two laundromats and a cleaners because it is easy money after serving 22 years in the USAF.
> Now go catch me some fish and a couple of crabs.


his own daughter hates him too.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> his own daughter hates him too.


That figures seeing how he would support someone who believes you need to treat women like shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That figures seeing how he would support someone who believes you need to treat women like shit.


yep. and especially when he says racist shit too. like when he said that his own son in law was a "low information voter" based solely upon the color of his skin.

i'm gonna keep asking nitro to admit he is racist. he is going to cower endlessly at such a simple question, the answer to which we all already know anyway.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep. and especially when he says racist shit too. like when he said that his own son in law was a "low information voter" based solely upon the color of his skin.
> 
> i'm gonna keep asking nitro to admit he is racist. he is going to cower endlessly at such a simple question, the answer to which we all already know anyway.


I guess it must eat him up knowing that his daughter is swallowing BBC on a daily. Can't wait for the grand-babies, probably will give him another chance to count all non-white babies at the hospital.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess it must eat him up knowing that his daughter is swallowing BBC on a daily. Can't wait for the grand-babies, probably will give him another chance to count all non-white babies at the hospital.


they just had one and she won't really allow him to see it. he only ever gets to because they don't want to deprive his wife from seeing her grandkid. it got so bad before that they nearly called the cops on him during a visit. hence why he shut down his grow and moved far, far away to hawaii.

real fucked up family situation for sure. nitro handled it all by running away and getting even more bitter.

i wish i could doxx him to show you how sad it is.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

oh, and just because it pisses him off.

nitro's daughter is a mudshark.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your delusions are so strong that you seem to think the most liberal state in the union is going to vote for your racist republican hero.
> 
> that's massively delusional. but oh well.
> 
> ...


Poopy pants I guess you and the smart fucker could start a liberals class for working on your back bone . That way you could wear your super hero suit in public some day without a black man giving you the beat down to remember. Remember that ass kicking you took in Fawcett City. Fuck that had to leave a mark. How long did it take you before you could shit on the floor again? *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants I guess you and the smart fucker could start a liberals class for working on your back bone . That way you could wear your super hero suit in public some day without a black man giving you the beat down to remember. Remember that ass kicking you took in Fawcett City. Fuck that had to leave a mark. How long did it take you before you could shit on the floor again? *TRUMP!*


how about a fourth try, eh?

are you capable of admitting that you are openly racist, hateful, and bigoted?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You spelled Vietnam wrong because you are a highschool drop out and an idiot. You are a coward, who could have easily joined the service before the drafted ended right before your 18 birthday. They would have allowed you to join with parent consent at 17. Your pussy ass would not have even went to Vietnam before you turned 18 you coward.
> I chose to own two laundromats and a cleaners because it is easy money after serving 22 years in the USAF.
> Now go catch me some fish and a couple of crabs.


It sounds like you are into easy money. Milking poor people for there quarters keeps you in a nice safe place. Trump is going to help you with working on your back bone, but you will have to wait a few months. lol You will have to pony up the big bucks if you are shopping for seafood because I don't like cowards that are looking for attention using the so called service to impress liberals . That shit don't work with me. You probably work for your parents. Nice story for a smart fucker. TRUMP!


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did you learn that Vietnam is one word. I guess you dodge that just like you dodged fighting for your country. You are a coward and a highschool drop out. If it was not for the fact you supply us with fish and crabs, your life would be useless Caveman


What a fucking idiot you are and even bigger are those who 'liked'.

You need to apologize to @nitro harley 

Aug 16, 2009 - The correct one is Viet Nam, not Vietnam. As in Vietnamese language, Viet Nam is one word, not two ...

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090816174633AAZJDqI


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It sounds like you are into easy money. Milking poor people for there quarters keeps you in a nice safe place. Trump is going to help you with working on your back bone, but you will have to wait a few months. lol You will have to pony up the big bucks if you are shopping for seafood because I don't like cowards that are looking for attention using the so called service to impress liberals . That shit don't work with me. You probably work for your parents. Nice story for a smart fucker. TRUMP!


one punch to the throat and you'd be dead. because you are old and feeble and weak.

kinda sad that you inherited your boat from your daddy and now accuse london of something similar.

so pathetic and desperate on so many levels.

sorry your own family hates you. your own fault though.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What a fucking idiot you are and even bigger are those who 'liked'.
> 
> You need to apologize to @nitro harley
> 
> ...


Holy Crap, Now that was an education to remember. nitro.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, Was it your neighbor that helped you get her on the shitter? Fuck it has got to stink out by the curb. I could see why the neighbor would want to help you out. What a fucking nightmare, but at least you got started. *TRUMP!*


let's watch you run away from a simple question for the fifth time, proving how cowardly you are.

can you admit that you are openly hateful, racist, and bigoted?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> one punch to the throat and you'd be dead. because you are old and feeble and weak.
> 
> kinda sad that you inherited your boat from your daddy and now accuse london of something similar.
> 
> ...


OOOH, poopy pants wants to get violent now. You must of tried your suit on. Did it stretch when you rolled the spandex up your leg? *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> let's watch you run away from a simple question for the fifth time, proving how cowardly you are.
> 
> can you admit that you are openly hateful, racist, and bigoted?


Poopy pants, That Fawcett city beat down really rattled you and I could see why. Fuck that had to hurt. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did you learn that Vietnam is one word. I guess you dodge that just like you dodged fighting for your country. You are a coward and a highschool drop out. If it was not for the fact you supply us with fish and crabs, your life would be useless Caveman


Hey, @ChesusRice , @UncleBuck ,@londonfog , How did you like your education today? If you guy's really want to be smart fuckers you would find the courage to apologize for you stupidness. Otherwise you would look like a coward in front of the nation. Whats it going to be? A coward or a man. A man will admit a mistake. Just so you know. *TRUMP!
Việt Nam *
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Vietnamese Nationalist Party
Việt Nam Quốc Dân Đảng
Leader* Nguyễn Thái Học
Nhất Linh
Vũ Hồng Khanh
*Founder* Nguyễn Thái Học
*Founded* December 25, 1927
*Headquarters* Hanoi (1927–54)
Saigon (1954–75)
Westminster, California(1975)
*Newspaper* Tiếng dân
*Ideology* Vietnamese nationalism
Democratic socialism
Tridemism
*Political position* Centre-right to
Right-wing
*Colors* Red, blue, white
*National Assembly*
0 / 500

*Party flag*

*Website*
Vietquoc.org vietquoc.com

Politics of Vietnam
Political parties
Elections


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

@schuylaar @nitro harley
Unless you are speaking or writing Vietnamese( which you are not). You would write/type Vietnam you fucking idiots. Learn English


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @schuylaar @nitro harley
> Unless you are speaking or writing Vietnamese. You would write/type Vietnam you fucking idiots.


I guess you are a fucking coward. Figures. nitro


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess you are a fucking coward. Figures. nitro


The coward is you . You uneducated fool. Tell us again why you did not serve your country.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The coward is you . You uneducated fool. Tell us again why you did not serve your country.


No the coward is you for not manning up when you are proven wrong. Fucking Coward. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No the coward is you for not manning up when you are proven wrong. Fucking Coward. *TRUMP!*


you have proved nothing wrong you uneducated retard. First you apologize and came up with an excuse for why you spelled Vietnam incorrectly. When sky co-signed on your stupidity, you want to change up. 
Now tell us again how your highschool drop out ass avoided serving his country.


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No the coward is you for not manning up when you are proven wrong. Fucking Coward. *TRUMP!*


Actually no.

The CURRENT way is, "Socialist Republic of Vietnam" - that is how they write and say it there, and across the world.

And you're a dumbass.

Viet Nam or Nam Viet WAS used a long time ago. No longer in use. Because Viet refers to the area in northern Vietnam and parts of Southern China. And we all know that "Nam" means south, and since Vietnam is no longer governed by China (et al) the name Viet Nam is incorrect use of "South part of the northern area of Vietnam".

Anyway, your tiny penis is tiny. And you're dumb as shit.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you have proved nothing wrong you uneducated retard. First you apologize and came up with an excuse for why you spelled Vietnam incorrectly. When sky co-signed on your stupidity, you want to change up.
> Now tell us again how your highschool drop out ass avoided serving his country.


Just a fucking coward. And now you say wikipedia is fucked up. Fuck you cowards really go the extra fucking mile. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It sounds like you are into easy money. Milking poor people for there quarters keeps you in a nice safe place. Trump is going to help you with working on your back bone, but you will have to wait a few months. lol You will have to pony up the big bucks if you are shopping for seafood because I don't like cowards that are looking for attention using the so called service to impress liberals . That shit don't work with me. You probably work for your parents. Nice story for a smart fucker. TRUMP!


*Their* you fucking uneducated highschool drop out. We went over this word before.
Their- people
There- place

So you think everyone who washes his clothes, uses a wash and fold, drop clothes at the cleaners are poor. Stupid you are.

My mom is a retired school teacher
My dad is a retired Pastor/ State trooper


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> Actually no.
> 
> The CURRENT way is, "Socialist Republic of Vietnam" - that is how they write and say it there, and across the world.
> 
> ...


That certainly doesn't help the cowards case. We are both right if you look at it from the beginning of time which makes the coward a coward and you I assume are a smart fucker. I have never seen* Nam Viet *before? are you trying to be a smart fucker too or did you just fuck up? 

When I googled Nam Viet I come up with a restaurant. 
*Search Results*
*Nam Viet*
www.*namviet*1.com/
Vietnamese restaurant with locations in Arlington, Alexandria, and Cleveland Park, Washington DC.
‎Nam Viet D.C. - ‎Nam Viet VA. - ‎Gift - ‎Reviews

*TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Their* you fucking uneducated highschool drop out. We went over this word before.
> Their- people
> There- place
> 
> ...


What you want your mommy to back you up? Fucking coward. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What you want your mommy to back you up? Fucking coward. TRUMP!


Man you are dumber than shit. 
You stated that I must work for my parents, I merely was informing you what my parent did for a living.
Do you enjoy being stupid ?


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That certainly doesn't help the cowards case. We are both right if you look at it from the beginning of time which makes the coward a coward and you I assume are a smart fucker. I have never seen* Nam Viet *before? are you trying to be a smart fucker too or did you just fuck up?
> 
> When I googled Nam Viet I come up with a restaurant.
> *Search Results*
> ...


Wow. I mean a real special kind of stupid you are.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Man you are dumber than shit.
> You stated that I must work for my parents, I merely was informing you what my parent did for a living.
> Do you enjoy being stupid ?


So you inherited a washing machine from your mommy and daddy. Fucking coward. * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wow. I mean a real special kind of stupid you are.


What happened to your fucking back bone? If you can gather your self up and find some courage you might get the ring out of your nose. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So you inherited a washing machine from your mommy and daddy. Fucking coward. * TRUMP!*


Damn you dumb. Unlike you I did not need to inherit my businesses. I'm wise enough to build it on my own.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Damn you dumb. Unlike you I did not need to inherit my businesses. I'm wise enough to build it on my own.


So you inherited a washer and a drier, thats fucking great. good for you. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What happened to your fucking back bone?  If you can gather your self up and find some courage you might get the ring out of your nose. *TRUMP!*


WTF does that even mean. 
I'm sorry but I don't speak "retard"
and again *yourself* can be one word. What grade did you dropout at again


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WTF does that even mean.
> I'm sorry but I don't speak "retard"
> and again *yourself* can be one word. What grade did you dropout at again


Well if you really were a smart fucker you would feel it when I jerk on your chain. Fucking coward. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> OOOH, poopy pants wants to get violent now. You must of tried your suit on. Did it stretch when you rolled the spandex up your leg? *TRUMP!*


i never said i wanted to get violent, just made an observation.

you are old, frail, feeble, and weak. 

someone like me could deliver one punch to your throat and kill you.



nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, That Fawcett city beat down really rattled you and I could see why. Fuck that had to hurt. *TRUMP!*


why not attempt it a 6th time.

can you even admit that you hate people based on their skin color, religion, and sexual orientation? or are you too much of a coward to admit what we all know about you?


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So you inherited a washer and a drier, thats fucking great. good for you. *TRUMP!*


the word is dryer 
Is your wife around to type for you ?
You're the only fool that needs to inherit his business.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Their* you fucking uneducated highschool drop out. We went over this word before.
> Their- people
> There- place
> 
> ...


my dryer is broken right now so i go to the laundromat. i like it better than doing the wash at home honestly.

i usually walk over to the grocery store and get some wings during the wash cycle, then play video games during the dry cycle. 

everything is done in less than 2 hours instead of it being an all day chore.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i never said i wanted to get violent, just made an observation.
> 
> you are old, frail, feeble, and weak.
> 
> ...


Poopy pants, I seen your picture and I have to say you really fucked up if you think you are though enough to carry though with your fantasy of getting violent. 

Did the city come by and give you a warning about the poop bags in the street? *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well if you really were a smart fucker you would feel it when I jerk on your chain. Fucking coward. *TRUMP!*


Tell me again how you dropped out of highschool and avoided serving your country. Coward, uneducated pussy


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> the word is dryer
> Is your wife around to type for you ?
> You're the only fool that needs to inherit his business.


he actually wants us to believe that the bank gave him a loan for a fishing boat as a 17 year old high school dropout.

he's waiting patiently to inherit the family gun shop too.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my dryer is broken right now so i go to the laundromat. i like it better than doing the wash at home honestly.
> 
> i usually walk over to the grocery store and get some wings during the wash cycle, then play video games during the dry cycle.
> 
> everything is done in less than 2 hours instead of it being an all day chore.


exactly


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> the word is dryer
> Is your wife around to type for you ?
> You're the only fool that needs to inherit his business.


So you inherited a dryer, thats cool dude. I bet you feel safe and secure. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, I seen your picture and I have to say you really fucked up if you think you are though enough to carry though with your fantasy of getting violent.
> 
> Did the city come by and give you a warning about the poop bags in the street? *TRUMP!*


yeah, it's not like being 6'3'', 185 pounds, well built and muscular, and young give me any advantage over a frail old weakling like you.

it wouldn't even have to be a hard punch. even a slight hit would kill you dead.

and for the seventh time now, are you capable of admitting that you hate people simply for their skin color? 

or are you too much of a pussy to admit it?


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So you inherited a dryer, thats cool dude. I bet you feel safe and secure. *TRUMP!*


Did you pick your mate because she smells like your fishing boat ? She has that crab and fish smell going on.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Tell me again how you dropped out of highschool and avoided serving your country. Coward, uneducated pussy


Stand up like a man and be proud of your inheritance. Mommy and daddy could be proud of you. Just man up and admit your mistake instead of being a coward. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I will inherit a gun shop some day as long as the old man doesn't sell it first...


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Stand up like a man and be proud of your inheritance. Mommy and daddy could be proud of you. Just man up and admit your mistake instead of being a coward. *TRUMP!*


So sad to see you steal someone insult of you and try to use it. Do you have any ideas of your own my ignorant highschool drop out fisherman.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, it's not like being 6'3'', 185 pounds, well built and muscular, and young give me any advantage over a frail old weakling like you.
> 
> it wouldn't even have to be a hard punch. even a slight hit would kill you dead.
> 
> ...


Poopy pants, is mad. How funny. You got some real super hero shit there! You just didn't learn anything from your Fawcett city beat down did you? *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> And over a ten year period I also got 3 DWI's


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So sad to see you steal someone insult of you and try to use it. Do you have any ideas of your own my ignorant highschool drop out fisherman.


So , your inheritance is really paying off. Be proud, and you should thank your mommy and daddy. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, is mad. How funny. You got some real super hero shit there! You just didn't learn anything from your Fawcett city beat down did you? *TRUMP!*


are you too much of a coward to admit that you hate people for their skin color if i ask you an eighth time?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

Let me know when you get the Trump out of your mouth. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So , your inheritance is really paying off. Be proud, and you should thank your mommy and daddy. LOL *TRUMP!*


poor old stupid person.
Do they make fun of you on the boat as well.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you too much of a coward to admit that you hate people for their skin color if i ask you an eighth time?


 poopy pants, Thats cool that you only have to use one doggy bag at a time. Otherwise it could get expensive using the one gallon size zip locks. What a fucking nightmare. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> poor old stupid person.
> Do they make fun of you on the boat as well.


Hey, I think your mommy and daddy did a great thing by helping you out with the inheritance. Now if they could only do something about your courage. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> poopy pants, Thats cool that you only have to use one doggy bag at a time. Otherwise it could get expensive using the one gallon size zip locks. What a fucking nightmare. *TRUMP!*


so are you gonna run away like the frail little weakling you are when i ask a ninth time?

let's see...

nitro, are you really so hateful and ignorant that you get mad at people just for being born a certain skin color?



nitro harley said:


> BarryO is going to be so embarrassed he may go back to kenya to hide his fucking mug.


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That certainly doesn't help the cowards case. We are both right if you look at it from the beginning of time which makes the coward a coward and you I assume are a smart fucker. I have never seen* Nam Viet *before? are you trying to be a smart fucker too or did you just fuck up?
> 
> When I googled Nam Viet I come up with a restaurant.
> *Search Results*
> ...


The correct current spelling and pronunciation is Vietnam. One word.

Sorry that you're a dipshit. But it's not my fault.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so are you gonna run away like the frail little weakling you are when i ask a ninth time?
> 
> let's see...
> 
> nitro, are you really so hateful and ignorant that you get mad at people just for being born a certain skin color?


Poopy pants, Did you just run out of poop bags? *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, Did you just run out of poop bags? *TRUMP!*


so do you really think obama should go back to kenya?

and are you racist?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so do you really think obama should go back to kenya?
> 
> and are you racist?


Poopy pants, what ever you do, don't forget to pay the water bill. That would make for some really fucked up fishing. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, what ever you do, don't forget to pay the water bill. That would make for some really fucked up fishing. *TRUMP!*


it's really fun to make you run away from your own words.

if you are scared of words, then you should really be scared of a random throat punch coming your way. ya know, since i know where you live and all.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's really fun to make you run away from your own words.
> 
> if you are scared of words, then you should really be scared of a random throat punch coming your way. ya know, since i know where you live and all.


Poopy pants, OOH bucky wants to be a though guy. You got your super hero suit on right? Now you have to find the courage to leave the house and you would be one step closer to backing up your pie hole. LOL *TRUMP! *


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, OOH bucky wants to be a though guy. You got your super hero suit on right? Now you have to find the courage to leave the house and you would be one step closer to backing up your pie hole. LOL *TRUMP! *


what is a "though" guy?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what is a "though" guy?


Poopy pants, Here I will respell it for you Tough guy. Hopefully that will help you with your courage so you can back up the pie hole someday. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what is a "though" guy?


ignorant and stupid talk for "tough". 
Remember you're conversating with a highschool drop out


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, Here I will respell it for you Tough guy. Hopefully that will help you with your courage so you can back up the pie hole someday. *TRUMP!*


seriously get your wife to sit next to you, when you type to us


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> seriously get your wife to sit next to you, when you type to us


For talking to a coward, I spell good enough. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> For talking to a coward, I spell good enough. *TRUMP!*


So spell it out how you avoided military service after you became a highschool dropout.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So spell it out how you avoided military service after you became a highschool dropout.


I don't want to pop your bubble to soon but thats your story. Cowards usually make up stories so carry on. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't want to pop your bubble to soon but thats your story. Cowards usually make up stories so carry on. *TRUMP!*


I know you don't want to share with us how your cowardly arse hide behind your mothers tit in order to avoid the service.
Tell me what kind of parents allow their child to drop out of highschool ? Was your father even in your life. Do you sometimes go by the name"bastard"


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I know you don't want to share with us how your cowardly arse hide behind your mothers tit in order to avoid the service.
> Tell me what kind of parents allow their child to drop out of highschool ? Was your father even in your life. Do you sometimes go by the name"bastard"


Your mommy and daddy really babied you didn't they. When your courage went to shit they bought you a washer and a dryer. You should thank them for getting you off the tit and keeping you safe. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your mommy and daddy really babied you didn't they. When your courage went to shit they bought you a washer and a dryer. You should thank them for getting you off the tit and keeping you safe. *TRUMP!*


You are about as lame as they come old man fisherman. How about find your own insults with some truth to them. Taking someone else insult about you is pretty lame and shows your desperation 
Again I ask what type of parents allow their child to drop out of school. Did they all ready know you were a dumb fuck? Did they encourage you to drop out ?


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey smart fucker, what about your Nam Viet? have your ordered any take out yet. I posted the number for you. Just to make it easy on you. *TRUMP!*




Why are you so fucking stupid?

Stop being so stupid.

Now go make me sandwich. You're my bitch.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3694862
> 
> Why are you so fucking stupid?
> 
> ...


See4, You are a dreamer and you would starve to death before I even thought about making you a shit sandwich. Poopy pants could help you out though. And for the bitch, Trump is crushing your bitch. lol *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You are about as lame as they come old man fisherman. How about find your own insults with some truth to them. Taking someone else insult about you is pretty lame and shows your desperation
> Again I ask what type of parents allow their child to drop out of school. Did they all ready know you were a dumb fuck? Did they encourage you to drop out ?


You should feel lucky to have parents that are willing to help such a coward with your inheritance. They probably recognized your frame of mind when you were young , so cherish them. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You should feel lucky to have parents that are willing to help such a coward with your inheritance. They probably recognized your frame of mind when you were young , so cherish them. *TRUMP!*


I cherish and love both my mother and father. Have my whole life. Thankful for the love and knowledge they gave me.
Now again what type of parents of yours, would allow their child to drop out of school ? Did you guys have sit down and it was decided that you are dumb as fuck.


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, You are a dreamer and you would starve to death before I even thought about making you a shit sandwich. Poopy pants could help you out though. And for the bitch, Trump is crushing your bitch. lol *TRUMP!*


Vietnam is one word. And you're a fucking moron. I prove it over and over again. You're my bitch.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *I cherish and love both my mother and father. Have my whole life. Thankful for the love and knowledge they gave me.*
> Now again what type of parents of yours, would allow their child to drop out of school ? Did you guys have sit down and it was decided that you are dumb as fuck.


Well bullshit aside, I guess we do have something in common. A good family is a good thing, even if we never agree on anything. But you should still feel lucky about your inheritance. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well bullshit aside, I guess we do have something in common. A good family is a good thing, even if we never agree on anything. But you should still feel luck about your inheritance. *TRUMP!*


I'm serious. What kind of parent allow their child to drop out of school ?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm serious. What kind of parent allow their child to drop out of school ?


You should of seen the look on my parents face when I received the top honor at graduation when the director of Harley Davidson gave me the top gun award. It was a Kodak moment. They only hand out one of those per graduating class. I know for a fact that they were every bit as proud as you think your parents were. Does that satisfy your desire of a retired guys achievement in education? *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, Here I will respell it for you Tough guy. Hopefully that will help you with your courage so you can back up the pie hole someday. *TRUMP!*


i guess you think i am somehow scared of a frail, weak old racist.

do you deny that you are racist and hate people based on their skin color?


----------



## coloradolivin (May 29, 2016)

"It is ok to denigrate another human for not going to college, as long as its someone who disagrees with my political views"

-UncleBuck 2016​


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You should of seen the look on my parents face when I received the top honor at graduation when the director of Harley Davidson gave me the top gun award. It was a Kodak moment. They only hand out one of those per graduating class. I know for a fact that they were every bit as proud as you think your parents were. Does that satisfy your desire of a retired guys achievement in education? *TRUMP!*


Bullshit


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3694876
> "It is ok to denigrate another human for not going to college, as long as its someone who disagrees with my political views"
> 
> -UncleBuck 2016​


let's see if you are as cowardly as nitro is.

do you deny that you are racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You should of seen the look on my parents face when I received the top honor at graduation when the director of Harley Davidson gave me the top gun award. It was a Kodak moment. They only hand out one of those per graduating class. I know for a fact that they were every bit as proud as you think your parents were. Does that satisfy your desire of a retired guys achievement in education? *TRUMP!*


i'm more curious about why you got busted for drunk driving not once, and not twice, but three separate times.

why are you such a helpless drunkard?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess you think i am somehow scared of a frail, weak old racist.
> 
> do you deny that you are racist and hate people based on their skin color?


I guess You don't have any info on what year? I guess that would make you a liar. But I knew that all ready. Poopy pants the super hero, thats funny. What happened to all the Democratic Klan hat people? Did that one beat down take their courage away like what happened to you in Fawcett City? Fuck that was a serious beat down. I guess the cops couldn't get to you in time to help you out. Its to bad you couldn't collect the fifteen bucks an hour for that ass whopping, you know for wearing the super hero suit and all. lol* TRUMP*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3694876
> "It is ok to denigrate another human for not going to college, as long as its someone who disagrees with my political views"
> 
> -UncleBuck 2016​


Hey coloradolivin, That was a good rally, Its funny experiencing how the left acts as time goes by and Trump gets stronger and stronger. It is a movement that the Dems are very worried about and they should be, because hillary will continue to crash and burn. imo 

Politics have never been this interesting in all my six decades. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess You don't have any info on what year? I guess that would make you a liar. But I knew that all ready. Poopy pants the super hero, thats funny. What happened to all the Democratic Klan hat people? Did that one beat down take their courage away like what happened to you in Fawcett City? Fuck that was a serious beat down. I guess the cops couldn't get to you in time to help you out. Its to bad you couldn't collect the fifteen bucks an hour for that ass whopping, you know for wearing the super hero suit and all. lol* TRUMP*


you're not making any sense right now, you must be drunk and getting ready to commit your fourth criminal act of drunk driving.

and you're still too much of a coward to even admit that you are a hate filled, racist loser.

i could go on doing this all day.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bullshit


Chesus, you can think bull shit all you want and it will never change the fact of what I got hanging on the wall. *TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, you can think bull shit all you want and it will never change the fact of what I got hanging on the wall. *TRUMP!*


Bullshit


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Two more years of this POS and i could see BarryO moving back to Kenya.





nitro harley said:


> BarryO is going to be so embarrassed he may go back to kenya to hide his fucking mug.





nitro harley said:


> BarryO can move back to Kenya.


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I thought you just posted a link from wikipedia that had it spelled just like I wrote it? You are a smart fucker aren't you? And about your bitch again, fuck that bitch is crashing hard. lol *TRUMP!*


It was at one point in time spelled and pronounced Viet Nam, as two words.

For more than 50 years it has been a ONE WORD spelling and pronunciation.

You are dumb. So very dumb.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not making any sense right now, you must be drunk and getting ready to commit your fourth criminal act of drunk driving.
> 
> and you're still too much of a coward to even admit that you are a hate filled, racist loser.
> 
> i could go on doing this all day.


Poopy pants, I already had you pegged as a lair years ago. And I haven't touched a drop of alcohol today. Your lip should be getting sore here pretty soon Its just after 2 pm here. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3694885


Poopy pants those would make really good sigs for you. Go ahead and keep the suit on and load'em up. *TRUMP! *


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I already had you pegged as a lair


like, something that bears live in?

sorry, but you are the one who spends months at a time alone at sea with sexually insecure men. i'm guessing you've had quite a few bears nesting in you. soecifically your mouth and anus. on the boat you inherited from your daddy.

in other words, you have gay sex with men.

not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants those would make really good sigs for you. Go ahead and keep the suit on and load'em up. *TRUMP! *


do you think telling obama to go back to kenya proves how totally not racist you are?

i tend to think it shows what a hate-filled racist loser you are.

how do you see it?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> It was at one point in time spelled and pronounced Viet Nam, as two words.
> 
> For more than 50 years it has been a ONE WORD spelling and pronunciation.
> 
> You are dumb. So very dumb.


So you are saying when I was born it was spelled the way I wrote it? And when you were born it was written your way. OK , so now we have an understanding we both had it right. OK thats cool, so maybe now the other smart fucker can apologize for being mistaken. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think telling obama to go back to kenya proves how totally not racist you are?
> 
> i tend to think it shows what a hate-filled racist loser you are.
> 
> how do you see it?


Poopy pants, I don't want you to lose anymore of your self esteem but most of the nation wouldn't care where he went as long as he got the fuck out of the white house. Thank fucking god his days are numbered, but the damage that* POSOTUS can do in his last months could prove to be disturbing. *TRUMP!
*
**piece of shit of the united states*. incase you are wondering.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, I don't want you to lose anymore of your self esteem but most of the nation wouldn't care where he went as long as he got the fuck out of the white house. Thank fucking god his days are numbered, but the damage that* POSOTUS can do in his last months could prove to be disturbing. *TRUMP!
> *
> **piece of shit of the united states*. incase you are wondering.


do you consider yourself a racist though?

i think that running away from such a simple question 15 times already should be enough for you.

show us that you are not a coward and try to answer the best you can, 128moneyman.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So you are saying when I was born it was spelled the way I wrote it? And when you were born it was written your way. OK , so now we have an understanding we both had it right. OK thats cool, so maybe now the other smart fucker can apologize for being mistaken. *TRUMP!*


He isn't mistaken. He was correct, Vietnam is one word.

The way you wrote, Viet Nam, was the old way of saying it. It is no longer correct to write or say Viet Nam.

I'm sorry you are too stupid to comprehend that logic. It is quite simple. 

Using your logic, I'm guessing you use words like oriental and nigger on a daily basis, because it was ok to use at one point in time.

You are racist, tired and stupid. You prove that every time you post a comment on RIU. And I'm sure you prove it every time you open your tired racist mouth.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


>


----------



## Slipup420 (May 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


>


That entered USA legally and your point is ??? Actually if you break it down , only 2 percent of the population of USA is of that land all the rest are immigrants of some other nationality including you..
Everyone is raciest to some point don't forget who almost wiped the indigenous native population 
or hoarded up all the Japanese in world war 2 and even took there land sad thing is they were US citizens ..
But you will at all costs cause you hate trump so much, vote for Hillary.
A person that goes against all american beliefs, and fundamentals of what made USA what it once was ..
A person that sold you out lets not forget that Uranium deal with Russia now Russia owns what 20 percent of all american uranium . 
Ask your self you think Trump would turn his back on Americans being attacked like Hillary did ?? i suggest you watch this movie 

At the End of the day who really cares TRUMP is the best bet over Hillary one thing about him i sense he will not put up with SHIT ,, He is going to get things rolling for the better ,, for all levels of income and corporations its a win win ..
If there is any indication what the government has done in the last 20 years ??? Really only pushed and compounded the real problem in USA that is not fixing fuck all just staking the pile of shit that will always come back and kick you in the ass. like bad DEBT you cannot run away from it 

So there will be probably bouncy road but which ever way you look at it its moving forward 
Hillary will only RAPE You even more Wake the fuck up peeps 
USA cannot sustain it self on the road its going and sure the hell you cannot rely on Hillary to clean it up when she is partly to blame


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, you can think bull shit all you want and it will never change the fact of what I got hanging on the wall. *TRUMP!*


A ged?


----------



## Cezarkush (May 29, 2016)

I don't troll but when I do I troll like uncle bunk. The most uninteresting troll in the world


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2016)

what the fuck is a troll?


----------



## Fogdog (May 29, 2016)

That was pretty funny guys.


----------



## Cezarkush (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what the fuck is a troll?


A very ugly being who is too scared to go out in public, so he posts bullshit on the internet ie uncle bunk.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> A very ugly being who is too scared to go out in public, so he posts bullshit on the internet ie uncle bunk.


hello. do i know you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2016)

awe, thats sad. I feel bad for him. he can be funny sometimes, everyone needs love. maybe he is like Frankenstien, just a misunderstood misfit.


----------



## Cezarkush (May 29, 2016)

You need to capitalize the D and the H my gosh how uneducated are you. Typical I suppose, now come at me with a big big word to prove how smart you are.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> He isn't mistaken. He was correct, Vietnam is one word.
> 
> The way you wrote, Viet Nam, was the old way of saying it. It is no longer correct to write or say Viet Nam.
> 
> ...


I see you are getting a sweet tooth for democratic candy. Droping the "n" word. go ahead and let'er rip. Stuff your mouth full of candy, I know you like it. All smart fuckers like you love that candy. * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> A ged?


Chesus, I guess you want in on the rodeo? nitro


----------



## Kasuti (May 29, 2016)

Poor buckwheat lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> poopy pants, You probably have the day off tomorrow so it should be a better day for you being home. That way you can here your wife giggle right before she shits on the floor for you to clean up. And then you can get it right away so the stink wouldn't linger like it does when you are gone for hours. * TRUMP!*


so my wife shits on the floor? and then i clean it up?

is that kinda like your belief that hawaii loves trump?

you are delusional and desperate.

also, do you consider yourself to be a hateful, racist bigot?


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so my wife shits on the floor? and then i clean it up?
> 
> is that kinda like your belief that hawaii loves trump?
> 
> ...


Oh, you came back for some more education. Yes she does. And yes you do. What a fucking nightmare dude. Fuck. * TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Oh, you came back for some more education. Yes she does. And yes you do. What a fucking nightmare dude. Fuck. * TRUMP!*


and is hawaii gonna vote for trump and give its electoral votes to trump this year as well?

i just wanna see what your level of reality is here.

thanks.

don't get punched in the throat.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I guess you want in on the rodeo? nitro


In the hawaii primary
Trump got a total of 5500 votes
Clinton and Sanders got over 33000 combined.


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I see you are getting a sweet tooth for democratic candy. Droping the "n" word. go ahead and let'er rip. Stuff your mouth full of candy, I know you like it. All smart fuckers like you love that candy. * TRUMP!*


And see you have no argument for the fact you are wrong. Vietnam is one word, you used the word(s) Viet Nam, as it was used more than 50 years ago. I successfully drew a comparison to how you use the long forgotten word(s), Viet Nam with the words "Oriental" and "Nigger". You latched on to it like a defensive mental midget would.

Vietnam is one word. You used it as one would 50 years ago. As your complete way of thinking is dated by more than 50 years.

I own you. You are my bitch. Now go make me a sandwich.


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and is hawaii gonna vote for trump and give its electoral votes to trump this year as well?
> 
> i just wanna see what your level of reality is here.
> 
> ...


Poopy pants, you are not good at trying to be a tough guy. Hawaii is the last state to vote and it won't matter. * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> And see you have no argument for the fact you are wrong. Vietnam is one word, you used the word(s) Viet Nam, as it was used more than 50 years ago. I successfully drew a comparison to how you use the long forgotten word(s), Viet Nam with the words "Oriental" and "Nigger". You latched on to it like a defensive mental midget would.
> 
> Vietnam is one word. You used it as one would 50 years ago. As your complete way of thinking is dated by more than 50 years.
> 
> I own you. You are my bitch. Now go make me a sandwich.


There you go. get that candy. I know you want more. Let'er rip tatter chip. satisfy that sweet tooth. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> In the hawaii primary
> Trump got a total of 5500 votes
> Clinton and Sanders got over 33000 combined.


Chesus, Keep that on the down low shh. I have a couple of fish on the hook here right now. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, Keep that on the down low shh. I have a couple of fish on the hook here right now. nitro


I blew up anther clutch 
Shot the primary chain thru the side of the case


----------



## nitro harley (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I blew up anther clutch
> Shot the primary chain thru the side of the case


Crap, Just normal riding? Something come lose?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, it's not like being 6'3'', 185 pounds, well built and muscular, and young give me any advantage over a frail old weakling like you.
> 
> it wouldn't even have to be a hard punch. even a slight hit would kill you dead.
> 
> ...


Food fight!!!!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> soecifically your mouth and anus.
> 
> in other words, you have gay sex with men.
> .


Always dreaming about gay sex.

Here's a joke for you bucky.

Gay George goes into the doctor's office and has some tests run.
The doctor comes back and says, "George, I am not going to beat around the bush, You have AIDS." 
George is devastated. "Doc, what can I do?" 
The doctor says, "I want you to go home and eat 5 pounds of spicy sausage, a head of cabbage, 20 un-peeled carrots drenched in hot sauce, 10 Jalapeno peppers, 40 walnuts and 40 peanuts, 1/2 box of Grapenuts cereal, and top it off with a gallon of prune juice."



George asks, "Will that cure me, Doc?"
"No, but it should leave you with a better understanding of what your asshole is for."


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Crap, Just normal riding? Something come lose?



He obviously has no idea what he's doing. Especially since he said "anther". He either can't ride or he can't build.


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> There you go. get that candy. I know you want more. Let'er rip tatter chip. satisfy that sweet tooth. *TRUMP!*


In typical Retardican fashion, you repeat the same stupid shit over and over.

The best part of it all? You haven't spammed shit in the past few pages, you've been having to defend yourself. Because you are a weak old racist and you're too fucking stupid to see what's right in front of your face. You are so easily manipulated and so fucking gullible. 

You're my bitch. I own you. Go make me a sandwich.


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Crap, Just normal riding? Something come lose?


*loose

Why do you not know the difference between the word "loose" and the word "lose"? Are you that stupid?

That was a rhetorical question. Would you like for me to tell you what "rhetorical" means?

That was also rhetorical. Go look it up yourself.


----------



## Fogdog (May 29, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> The white privilege rape culture is huge in your post uncle bunk but the comment about the retardican is very offensive to be people with mentally disabled friends. You're an asshole bigot


You and others are helping me understand why Trump is getting so much support. In spite of dreadfully obvious lies and out and out racist comments as well as making it clear that he's not really aware of many of the things he "talks" about, he has a rabidly loyal following. I didn't understand why but it's beginning to make sense. You and others that support Trump are mainly poorly educated, low wage earners with no prospects for a better life. @nitro harley has said many times he likes voting for a winner and brushes aside the obvious about Trump's ability and deceptions. It doesn't matter. For once, you folks can feel like winners. Trump has a sales pitch that is second to none and you are eating it up. Of course once the election is over, you will go back to losing and Trump will do nothing to change that but for once, you were a winner.

So, how about it Cezar, did I get the jist of the reasons for your support of Snake oil Trump?


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> The white privilege rape culture is huge in your post uncle bunk but the comment about the retardican is very offensive to be people with mentally disabled friends. You're an asshole bigot


And your tiny penis is very tiny.

I'm sure mentally challenged people who read my post will be offended they are being associated with Republicans. And for that I am sorry.

I'm not UB. And you are retarded.

You should consider reading my post again, then reviewing the last 10 pages of this thread. You obviously have no idea what the fuck you are talking about. Because you are both retarded and have a tiny penis.


----------



## see4 (May 29, 2016)

Just so we are clear what "retarded" means.

I am using retarded to describe you Cezar, and you nitro, and you Flaming. Because you are very foolish or stupid. You are mentally less advanced than someone else your age.

And you, Cezar are a whining little bitch who is both retarded and possess a very tiny penis.

The word retarded is not derogatory, it is used to describe foolish, stupid, less mentally advanced individuals. Republicans.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Food fight!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3695037





fdd2blk said:


> He obviously has no idea what he's doing. Especially since he said "anther". He either can't ride or he can't build.


you two used to be respected members of this forum and this website. now, you two are regarded as pariahs due to your bigotry, racism, hatred, and intolerance.

how does it make both of you feel to be on the same side as the guy who wants obama to go back to kenya?

that was semi-rhetorical, i know neither of you will actually answer that.


----------



## Fogdog (May 29, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> The white privilege rape culture is huge in your post uncle bunk but the comment about the retardican is very offensive to be people with mentally disabled friends. You're an asshole bigot


What words should use in place of "retarded" when I don't want to gratuitously hurt their or their family members feelings?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you two used to be respected members of this forum and this website. now, you two are regarded as pariahs due to your bigotry, racism, hatred, and intolerance.
> 
> how does it make both of you feel to be on the same side as the guy who wants obama to go back to kenya?
> 
> that was semi-rhetorical, i know neither of you will actually answer that.



My original intent was to cause you grief. By your constant display of tears, I'd say I've succeeded.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 30, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Ok, I see,...Let me clear it for you,....Yes bankruptcy is harmful and is never a goal to reach. There is nothing positive about it. It`s an option that allows the boss to crumble but through mandated management the plant can remain open. The other option is for the plant to close and vendors to fight for what`s owed.
> 
> Trump has 11 failures, but nobody counts successes. If you have 11 failures and 350 successes, you are not doing that bad unless the failures were in critical areas.


We're not going through this shit again again you're clueless, somehow touting multiple failures is a feather in your cap in your world.

Don't worry one day you'll get it!

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, he doesnt hate facts he does what every republican does he ignores them.

B4L


----------



## coloradolivin (May 30, 2016)

well after seeing uncle buck in public, I was convinced to switch sides

I AM NOW ARTILLERY 4 HILLARY

LOL​


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (May 30, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> We're not going through this shit again again you're clueless, somehow touting multiple failures is a feather in your cap in your world.
> 
> Don't worry one day you'll get it!
> 
> B4L



No, you`ll never get it.

If someone lost 13 drag races in their career, and has won over 200,.... they are on top of their game.
Your right, I`ll never understand how you can hold few failures above ten times the successes.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> In typical Retardican fashion, you repeat the same stupid shit over and over.
> 
> The best part of it all? You haven't spammed shit in the past few pages, you've been having to defend yourself. Because you are a weak old racist and you're too fucking stupid to see what's right in front of your face. You are so easily manipulated and so fucking gullible.
> 
> You're my bitch. I own you. Go make me a sandwich.


I see you got your belly full of candy. Thats good, so we can get back to your bitch. How's your bitch holding up? You seem to be over looking the fact that you are repeating your self but are to stupid to realize it. Were you wearing your Klan hat when you were stuffing your mouth with candy? * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*CLINTON NEWS FROM ONE OF HIS OTHER BITCH"S*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*CLINTONS RAPE VICTIM SPEAKS!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

* MORE CLINTON WOMEN ABUSE VICTIMS!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2016)

The National Border Patrol Council made history in late March when it endorsed Donald Trump, marking the first time in the history of the border agents' union that the organization had endorsed a presidential candidate.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*LISTEN TO THE CLINTONS TALK ABOUT THEIR SIDE PUSSY!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*CLINTON TALKS ABOUT HIS WHITE HOUSE BLOW JOB WITH A YOUNG SCHOOL GIRL!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*CLINTON HISTORY LESSON ABOUT WHITE HOUSE PUSSY!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT ABOUT CLINTON PUSSY!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> He obviously has no idea what he's doing. Especially since he said "anther". He either can't ride or he can't build.


Hey fdd, It sounds like the chain broke or something came loose, Because I am very hard on clutches . My experience with clutches is I either burn them up or break a shaft or a belt. I run dry clutches so I can run a belt primary. That way when a belt breaks it doesn't take out guards and covers. That chain can rip some shit apart when it fails. It sounded like a real bummer. nitro.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *LISTEN TO THE CLINTONS TALK ABOUT THEIR SIDE PUSSY!*



You either did or did not cheat, you know the answer before the question is complete. Running for President, sure bill should feel invaded and replies that he has gone further into this and answered more than any other person running for President.

Running for President, running to the store, running the Boston Marathon or running from her chasing you with a shotgun, you know it is a yes or no answer, and you know the answer before the question is finished.

If Hillary was not sharing her girl parts with the lesbians in Cambridge, she would have cold cocked him right there.

That right there opens the door for bill to ......be Bill, and Why he does not have to say yes or no.

I would have been murdered in cold blood with that answer, right there on TV.


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No, you`ll never get it.
> 
> If someone lost 13 drag races in their career, and has won over 200,.... they are on top of their game.
> Your right, I`ll never understand how you can hold few failures above ten times the successes.


Horse shit. Declaring bankruptcy is nothing like losing a race. That's about the worst analogy possible. 

So, how about this. Only 13 buildings collapsed with people inside of them. But hey, a lot more are still standing so its OK.


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2016)

Trump followers sure like to roll in the mud.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3695063
> 
> Just so we are clear what "retarded" means.
> 
> ...


I am glad you looked that up. I was going to break it to you slowly but as long as you understand the meaning of the word it will be the beginning of a new life for you. You don't have to be a liberal retard all your life, but it seems that it has been a crutch that holds you back from being a smart fucker. Good luck with the crooked bitch. Do you want some more candy my little retarded friend? Go ahead and eat some more candy, it will be OK. TRUMP!


----------



## Cezarkush (May 30, 2016)

Or problems in America are the common cold type and the liberals are like AIDS. Easy to fight a common cold unless you have AIDS.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Horse shit. Declaring bankruptcy is nothing like losing a race. That's about the worst analogy possible.
> 
> So, how about this. Only 13 buildings collapsed with people inside of them. But hey, a lot more are still standing so its OK.



Yes they are, and you`re correct, better to have 13 buildings destroyed than have a Nuke take out the City plus.

You went into the race feeling like you will win or lose.

You started a business knowing it could succeed or fail.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am glad you looked that up. I was going to break it to you slowly but as long as you understand the meaning of the word it will be the beginning of a new life for you. You don't have to be a liberal retard all your life, but it seems that it has been a crutch that holds you back from being a smart fucker. Good luck with the crooked bitch. Do you want some more candy my little retarded friend? Go ahead and eat some more candy, it will be OK. TRUMP!


do you consider it racist when you tell obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2016)

Glad to see nitro has listening skills. Poor fella didn't know how to spell "loose", now he does! Poor fella didn't realize he hadn't been spamming stupid nonsense for a while, too busy defending why he is a racist. He's back on track now, spamming the same stupid shit over and over.

You do your thing nitro!! WHITE POWER!! WHITE POWER!!


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am glad you looked that up. I was going to break it to you slowly but as long as you understand the meaning of the word it will be the beginning of a new life for you. You don't have to be a liberal retard all your life, but it seems that it has been a crutch that holds you back from being a smart fucker. Good luck with the crooked bitch. Do you want some more candy my little retarded friend? Go ahead and eat some more candy, it will be OK. TRUMP!


I know it's a hard concept to grasp, but I don't like Hillary. But I do understand why people will vote for her. There is a rational reasoning behind it, I just don't agree with it.

You however are supporting someone who has consistently lied to you and is a total con. I've asked you several times why you like Trump and you haven't answered. I've asked several others why they like Trump, and the best they could come up with is, "he will inspire us". Inspire you to do what? Build a wall? Don't be silly.

If you wish to label me liberal and think Hillary is my candidate, go right ahead. I know thinking that makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside. But this isn't about me. It's about you, the stupid shit you spam and why you are investing so much time and effort into supporting a candidate who lies to you.

Sure seems like you're the one eating all the candy. Oh, and you're _my_ bitch.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey fdd, It sounds like the chain broke or something came loose, Because I am very hard on clutches . My experience with clutches is I either burn them up or break a shaft or a belt. I run dry clutches so I can run a belt primary. That way when a belt breaks it doesn't take out guards and covers. That chain can rip some shit apart when it fails. It sounded like a real bummer. nitro.



Sometimes cool people own Harleys. Sometimes people own Harleys to be cool.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Sometimes cool people own Harleys. Sometimes people own Harleys to be cool.


do you think nitro is a cool person? do you smile and feel a little tingle when he tells obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2016)

*"MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN" 11"X14" PASTEL PENCILS, 2016*
"Make America Great Again" was created to evoke a reaction from its audience, good or bad, about the significance we place on our physical selves. One should not feel emasculated by their penis size or vagina, as it does not define who you are. Your genitals do not define your gender, your power, or your status.

Simply put, you can be a massive prick, despite what is in your pants.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey fdd, It sounds like the chain broke or something came loose, Because I am very hard on clutches . My experience with clutches is I either burn them up or break a shaft or a belt. I run dry clutches so I can run a belt primary. That way when a belt breaks it doesn't take out guards and covers. That chain can rip some shit apart when it fails. It sounded like a real bummer. nitro.


What I learned is.
You cannot double the HP on a 4 speed sportster without blowing up the clutch basket. It is a design limitation. I have discovered.
@fdd2blk @nitro harley


----------



## Slipup420 (May 30, 2016)

I find any presidential election to be rather amusing don's you all think with them attacking each other ??? One could Very well say its rather embarrassing thinking who ever gets the win is going to lead one of the most powerful Countries in the world ..
They bicker like children about tiny things, and yet they can’t even identify the biggest issues we face. They’re like a couple arguing about what color to paint the living room, and meanwhile, their house is on fire. They resort to character attacks as step one because they think voters are too dumb for a real debate. They very often prioritize the agendas of lobbyists (for whom many of them will eventually work) over the urgent needs of Main Street America.

Everyone despises both parties And why shouldn’t they? The main thing that unites most Democrats is being anti-Republican; the main thing that unites most Republicans is being anti-Democrat. No one knows what either party is for -- but almost everyone knows neither party has any solutions for our problems. 
Just like this thread same shit page after page , were picking sides yet we know little of either. And what there going to really do ,
If we don’t get them to re-engage -- thinking about how we defend a free society in the face of global jihadis, or how we balance our budgets after baby boomers have dishonestly over-promised for decades, or how we protect First Amendment values in the face of the safe-space movement – then all will indeed have been lost. One of the bright spots with the rising generation, though, is that they really would like to rethink the often knee-jerk partisanship of their parents and grandparents. We should encourage this rethinking
TBH Both parties stink like shit and why are we confined to these 2 terrible options ????? This is America .
If both choices stink , we reject them and go bigger , that's what we do ..
Why can't America draft a honest leader one that would focus 70 percent on solution ,, you know a adult ...
one that didn't' spend his or her life in politics , or one that didn't want to stitch a coalition based on anger, But wants to move the whole nation forward 

Some one like me that will focus on  3 -4 big national problems a every day person that sees the problems in everyone daily lives and not from the oval office being fed by a spoon 
If i was president i would refuse to live in the white house ..
I would focus on the age of cyber attacks and jihadists
A honest budget reform so we stop stealing from future generations 
Empowering, states and local governments to improve k12 education our most valuable resource 

Taking a oath to preserve, protect , and defend the constitution there for i am for limited Government .




----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> What I learned is.
> You cannot double the HP on a 4 speed sportster without blowing up the clutch basket. It is a design limitation. I have discovered.
> @fdd2blk @nitro harley





SPORTSTER!!!


*BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think nitro is a cool person? do you smile and feel a little tingle when he tells obama to go back to kenya?



Are you crying?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> SPORTSTER!!!
> 
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*


If I wanted to ride a couch I would get a gold wing


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> SPORTSTER!!!
> 
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*


Says the guy with no motorcycle, and blew glass to earn money, then blew Bubba to stay alive.

Oh sheskunk, you so silly.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Are you crying?


and you're too scared to answer like usual.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> SPORTSTER!!!
> 
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*


Actually you are right. Riding a very fast sportster is not as cool as ratting out your friends to the Feds or pretending to be a racist woman on the internet


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you consider it racist when you tell obama to go back to kenya?


Poopy pants , you say he is headed back? Fuck that would be great. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants , you say he is headed back? Fuck that would be great. *TRUMP!*


another day passes, and yet you are still too scared to answer a simple question.

i'll just keep asking because it's hilarious to watch you run away like a coward.

do you consider it racist when you tell obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> If I wanted to ride a couch I would get a gold wing


But you didnt ride it, you blew it up... BRAVO!!!! 

And you call me stupid....


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> I know it's a hard concept to grasp, but I don't like Hillary. But I do understand why people will vote for her. There is a rational reasoning behind it, I just don't agree with it.
> 
> You however are supporting someone who has consistently lied to you and is a total con. I've asked you several times why you like Trump and you haven't answered. I've asked several others why they like Trump, and the best they could come up with is, "he will inspire us". Inspire you to do what? Build a wall? Don't be silly.
> 
> ...


So you don't like the crooked bitch either, good for you. So sit back and enjoy the show. * TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> But you didnt ride it, you blew it up... BRAVO!!!!
> 
> And you call me stupid....


You are stupid.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You are stupid.


This coming from a failed mechanic... BRAVO!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 30, 2016)

I am building a shed, you are building a bike... The difference?

My shed will still be standing in a month, that bike will probably be junk.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am building a shed, you are building a bike... The difference?
> 
> My shed will still be standing in a month, that bike will probably be junk.


you've been talking about this shed for weeks now. how long are you gonna spend cobbling together this flimsy heap of shit?

it only took me 4 days to do a fully insulated passive solar greenhouse, and i actually work full time, unlike you.

i guess it's a good distraction from your neverending series of failed businesses though.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> What I learned is.
> You cannot double the HP on a 4 speed sportster without blowing up the clutch basket. It is a design limitation. I have discovered.
> @fdd2blk @nitro harley


Bummer Chesus, I haven't ran a stock clutch in many years. I run Bandit clutches with 3.3" belt drives. They make one for sporty's. If you were to go that way it would be the last clutch you would ever buy. I bought one for my new drag bike a couple years back for around 3k and that was the clutch and belt drive set up. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> another day passes, and yet you are still too scared to answer a simple question.
> 
> i'll just keep asking because it's hilarious to watch you run away like a coward.
> 
> do you consider it racist when you tell obama to go back to kenya?


Poopy pants, You remind me of a stupid fish. You are to easy to flip flop around like a little mud cat or is it a ity bity mudscutle? Who the hell knows. I bet you are glad to be home today just incase your wife has a plug up. Fuck what a mess that would be. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, You remind me of a stupid fish. You are to easy to flip flop around like a little mud cat or is it a ity bity mudscutle? Who the hell knows. I bet you are glad to be home today just incase your wife has a plug up. Fuck what a mess that would be. *TRUMP!*


you run away for days on end from your own racist statements, thus i am the one flopping around?



do you consider it racist when you tell obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Bummer Chesus, I haven't ran a stock clutch in many years. I run Bandit clutches with 3.3" belt drives. They make one for sporty's. If you were to go that way it would be the last clutch you would ever buy. I bought one for my new drag bike a couple years back for around 3k and that was the clutch and belt drive set up. nitro


I'm running a scorpion clutch. However they don't make any aftermarket baskets. And that is were the problem is. Bandit only makes a drag only clutch. No charging system can be used





I busted off every spline on the clutch basket shell


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, I bet your lip is fucking sore from yesterday. I am surprised the other smart fuckers hang out with you. But maybe they are hanging out waiting to see what the fuck you are going to do about your wife stuck on the shitter. *TRUMP!*


that's it, run away. don't dare face your own statements or own up to being the ball of shit that you are.

do you consider it racist when you tell obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This coming from a failed mechanic... BRAVO!!


My problem is not failing as a mechanic. But exceeding the design specifications on a component.
In other words. I built it too good


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm running a scorpion clutch. However they don't make any aftermarket baskets. And that is were the problem is. Bandit only makes a drag only clutch. No charging system can be used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that sucks Chesus, I have seen Dyno's break at lot of shit, like the transmissions. Was it on the dyno when it busted? What were you doing when it came apart? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's it, run away. don't dare face your own statements or own up to being the ball of shit that you are.
> 
> do you consider it racist when you tell obama to go back to kenya?


Poopy pants, Are you telling us that you want barryO to get the fuck out of here too? Fuck , are you feeling alright today, other than the sore lip? * TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well that sucks Chesus, I have seen Dyno's break at lot of shit, like the transmissions. Was it on the dyno when it busted? What were you doing when it came apart? nitro


I dumped the clutch on the side of the highway. I wasn't revving it real high. But there was some throttle involved.
I'm going to fix this. But it will happen again if I am not careful with what I am doing. Which makes the bike kinda useless. One thing that might be a problem is the only replacement parts are from china for the clutch basket. Only one company makes em V Twin otherwise known as Taiwan Ted. Maybe if I can get the clutch to slip This wont happen again. But I'm kinda fucked now.


----------



## mynameisnobody (May 30, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Or problems in America are the common cold type and the liberals are like AIDS. Easy to fight a common cold unless you have AIDS.


 Sorry to hear that you have AIDS.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I dumped the clutch on the side of the highway. I wasn't revving it real high. But there was some throttle involved.
> I'm going to fix this. But it will happen again if I am not careful with what I am doing. Which makes the bike kinda useless. One thing that might be a problem is the only replacement parts are from china for the clutch basket. Only one company makes em V Twin otherwise known as Taiwan Ted. Maybe if I can get the clutch to slip This wont happen again. But I'm kinda fucked now.


Bummer, I wonder if it damaged the basket when you were using the dyno. Right at the end of a dyno pull you want to pull the clutch in and not let it out until you get the rear wheel nearly stopped . It puts a weird load on the drive train if you let the clutch out and the dyno is still spun up. I have seen a couple trans blow up on the shut down before. nitro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> I find any presidential election to be rather amusing don's you all think with them attacking each other ??? One could Very well say its rather embarrassing thinking who ever gets the win is going to lead one of the most powerful Countries in the world ..
> They bicker like children about tiny things, and yet they can’t even identify the biggest issues we face. They’re like a couple arguing about what color to paint the living room, and meanwhile, their house is on fire. They resort to character attacks as step one because they think voters are too dumb for a real debate. They very often prioritize the agendas of lobbyists (for whom many of them will eventually work) over the urgent needs of Main Street America.
> 
> Everyone despises both parties And why shouldn’t they? The main thing that unites most Democrats is being anti-Republican; the main thing that unites most Republicans is being anti-Democrat. No one knows what either party is for -- but almost everyone knows neither party has any solutions for our problems.
> ...


well if you limit government you need to attack social issues very seriously and you will be Very unpoplular with the masses about issues such as maybe people should prove they deserve to have a kid. Like issue a license , like a drivers license, to prove to be worthy parents or to even breed. lets face it you can talk about jihadists and the environment and immigration and the wall and wars, but the biggest threat facing , not just this county , but he whole wide world is that there is a lot of very stupid people having children who have no business in the first place. Not only do they just have one or 2, but they have 4 to 8, overpopulating the world with their stupid offspring, who they couldnt even teach simple life lessons to... this is why we need to implement some kind of rule and regulation to keep these people from doing it because they are burdening the system in so many ways,.. look at the homelessness, not enough jobs, social programs that are overburdening and taxes keep going up...and up! 
Prisons over-flooded with uneducated people who made bad decisions because they had rotten parents. 

One of the best things you can do is go to you local library and rent a DVD called Soylent Green with Charlton Heston. Once you see this movie you will understand everything I am talking about and what we are headed for. 
Just remember, Peace Sells But Who is Buying.RIP Nick Menza


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Actually you are right. Riding a very fast sportster is not as cool as ratting out your friends to the Feds or pretending to be a racist woman on the internet



Sportsters are for girls and wannabes. You know and I know it. Don't try to divert the conversation.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm running a scorpion clutch. However they don't make any aftermarket baskets. And that is were the problem is. Bandit only makes a drag only clutch. No charging system can be used
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I understand why you need 2 jobs. lol

Girls bike.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> My problem is not failing as a mechanic. But exceeding the design specifications on a component.
> In other words. I built it too good



You failed to research a girls bike. You broke a heel. Nice skirt princess.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST! TRUMP!*


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Sportsters are for girls and wannabes. You know and I know it. Don't try to divert the conversation.


I blow away anything stock Harley puts on the floor. That includes the V rods


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I blow away anything stock Harley puts on the floor. That includes the V rods



You blew up your girls bike. You just admitted it was useless. We are you trying to beat everyone anyways? Sounds like you have a tiny penis.


----------



## Slipup420 (May 30, 2016)

l
Limited government is one of the greatest accomplishments of humanity. It is imperfectly enjoyed by only a portion of the human race, and, where it is enjoyed, its tenure is ever precarious. The experience of the 20th century is surely witness to the insecurity of constitutional government and to the need for courage in achieving it and vigilance in maintaining it. Advocates of limited government are not anti-government per se, as some people would charge. Rather, they are hostile to concentrations of coercive power and to the arbitrary use of power against right. With a deep appreciation for the lessons of history and the dangers of unconstrained government, they are for constitutionally limited government, 
With the delegated authority and means to protect our rights, but not so powerful as to destroy or negate them. The American system was established to provide limited government. The independent existence of the United States was based on certain truths: that all Men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness—That to secure these Rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just Powers from the Consent of the Governed, that whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these Ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its Foundation on such Principles, and organizing its Powers in such Form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. On this foundation the American Founders established a system of government based on delegated, enumerated, and thus limited powers. The American Founders did not pluck these truths out of thin air, nor did they simply invent the principles of American government. They drew from their knowledge of thousands of years of human history, during which many peoples struggled for liberty and limited government. There were both defeats and victories along the way. The results were distilled in the founding documents of the American experiment in limited government: the Declaration of Independence, the Articles of Confederation, the state constitutions, and the Constitution of the United States.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You blew up your girls bike. You just admitted it was useless. We are you trying to beat everyone anyways? Sounds like you have a tiny penis.


Very small penis
Very very small
I don't have the balls to rat out my friends though


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*CROOKED HILLARY ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST! TRUMP!*


care to place a $1000 bet on that?

btw, do you consider it racist when you told obama to go back to kenya?

i thought that was pretty racist of you.

i bet your black son in law thinks you're racist too. in fact, i know it to be true.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Very small penis
> Very very small
> I don't have the balls to rat out my friends though



You ride a sportster, of course you don't have balls.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You ride a sportster, of course you don't have balls.


I'm sure you did what you had to do while in prison


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm sure you did what you had to do while in prison



You work two jobs, for a sportster. I will laugh at you forever. You can say whatever you want about me. Doesn't change the fact that you ride a girls bike.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*INTERESTING JOE ROGAN COMMENTARY!*


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you've been talking about this shed for weeks now. how long are you gonna spend cobbling together this flimsy heap of shit?
> 
> it only took me 4 days to do a fully insulated passive solar greenhouse, and i actually work full time, unlike you.
> 
> i guess it's a good distraction from your neverending series of failed businesses though.


And you are legitimately a good builder. I've seen first hand your work, and it is really good.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> care to place a $1000 bet on that?
> 
> btw, do you consider it racist when you told obama to go back to kenya?
> 
> ...


Poopy pants , So you are going to start a fund raiser to help get BarryO the fuck out of here? That's fucking great. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> And you are legitimately a good builder. I've seen first hand your work, and it is really good.


shucks.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants , So you are going to start a fund raiser to help get BarryO the fuck out of here? That's fucking great. *TRUMP!*


still no balls, eh?

can't even talk about your own racist comments, eh?

do you consider yourself racist for telling obama to go back to kenya?

you can feel to flop around like a fish instead of standing on your feet like a man and defending your own words.


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *INTERESTING JOE ROGAN COMMENTARY!*


That was actually a good video.


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CROOKED HILLARY ENTERTAINMENT!*


You should probably watch this video before spamming it. Start in at around 1:20.

He feels that Hillary is very intelligent, but is not strong in her convictions. He goes on to say he would vote for Mr. T before he would vote for Trump.

You don't even watch the things you spam. Sad. So sad.


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2016)

What Fox News wants you to think Drump looks like:


What Drump really looks like:



Sorry Faux Noose, Donald is not fair skinned with greying hair. He is fucking orange. His face is orange and his fake hair is orange. Like his father, the orangutan.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, Keep your eye out for a custom stool that would help line up your wife's spine while she sits on the shitter. No shit, I seen an infomercial about it and they say it helps poop come out better. Check it out. If it helps maybe she won't have to sit on the shitter all day and night. just a thought. *TRUMP!*


that;s it fishy, flop around. standing on your feet is for men, and you are not a man.

do you think it is racist for you to tell obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*I LIKE THIS ONE. ENJOY! TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> OHH, is poopy pants getting mad again? So I guess you didn't like the stool idea? Well, fuck dude you are in a world of shit I guess. *TRUMP!*


i'm rather enjoying you run like a coward from your own words. hence why i keep repeating the question.

do you think it is racist for you to tell obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*GREAT STUFF. TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm rather enjoying you run like a coward from your own words. hence why i keep repeating the question.
> 
> do you think it is racist for you to tell obama to go back to kenya?



Ohh, poopy pants is mad. Is your sweet tooth starting to act up? Go ahead and stuff your mouth with democratic candy. Your buddy got some candy earlier. I know you want some. Let'er Rip Tattor chip! *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*MSNBC, REPORTS THE CROOKED BITCH IS A CRIMINAL FELON! LOL TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

you should spend some time with your family, nitro.

oh, nevermind. they hate you too.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you should spend some time with your family, nitro.
> 
> oh, nevermind. they hate you too.


Poopy pants, What in the fuck do you think I am doing, being retired and hanging with family . Don't you want to be a smart fucker like they other three smart fuckers here? I don't know if you will ever get there at this rate. *TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, What in the fuck do you think I am doing, being retired and hanging with family . Don't you want to be a smart fucker like they other three smart fuckers here? I don't know if you will ever get there at this rate. *TRUMP!*


do you think it was racist of you to say that obama should go back to kenya?


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*HISPANIC'S LOVE TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*THE CROOKED BITCH IS CRUSHED, JUST LIKE A LITTLE TWIG!
TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> well if you limit government you need to attack social issues very seriously and you will be Very unpoplular with the masses about issues such as maybe people should prove they deserve to have a kid. Like issue a license , like a drivers license, to prove to be worthy parents or to even breed. lets face it you can talk about jihadists and the environment and immigration and the wall and wars, but the biggest threat facing , not just this county , but he whole wide world is that there is a lot of very stupid people having children who have no business in the first place. Not only do they just have one or 2, but they have 4 to 8, overpopulating the world with their stupid offspring, who they couldnt even teach simple life lessons to... this is why we need to implement some kind of rule and regulation to keep these people from doing it because they are burdening the system in so many ways,.. look at the homelessness, not enough jobs, social programs that are overburdening and taxes keep going up...and up!
> Prisons over-flooded with uneducated people who made bad decisions because they had rotten parents.
> 
> One of the best things you can do is go to you local library and rent a DVD called Soylent Green with Charlton Heston. Once you see this movie you will understand everything I am talking about and what we are headed for.
> Just remember, Peace Sells But Who is Buying.RIP Nick Menza


So you are for eugenics yet claim the problem is other stupid people..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you are for eugenics yet claim the problem is other stupid people..


do you think it was racist of your ally and fellow trump supporter nitro harley to tell obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants let me answer. Does it take your wife awhile to get the feeling back in her legs after you somehow get her up off the shitter?Or do you just get her to roll out. There is not a lot of room to roll by looking at your picture. Come to think of it, you don't need to tell us how you get her to move. fuck what a mess . *TRUMP!*


that wasn't an answer. you are too much of a pussy to answer it. hence why i keep asking you.

do you think it was racist of you to tell obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## Slipup420 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*THE CROOKED BITCH IS GOING TO JAIL! Yee Haa TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THE CROOKED BITCH IS GOING TO JAIL! *


want to bet $1000 on that?


----------



## Slipup420 (May 30, 2016)

The Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (RICO) is a United States Federal Law passed in 1970 that was designed to provide a tool for law enforcement agencies to fight organized crime. RICO allows prosecution and punishment for alleged racketeering activity that has been executed as part of an ongoing criminal enterprise.

Activity considered to be racketeering may include bribery, counterfeiting, money laundering, embezzlement, illegal gambling, kidnapping, murder, drug trafficking, slavery, and a host of other nefarious business practices.

James Comey and The FBI will present a recommendation to Loretta Lynch, Attorney General of the Department of Justice, that includes a cogent argument that the Clinton Foundation is an ongoing criminal enterprise engaged in money laundering and soliciting bribes in exchange for political, policy and legislative favors to individuals, corporations and even governments both foreign and domestic.

Initially, Comey had indicated that the investigation into Hillary’s home brewed email server was to be concluded by October of 2015. However, as more and more evidence in the case has come to light, this initial date kept being pushed back as the criminal investigation has expanded well beyond violating State Department regulations to include questions about espionage, perjury and
influence peddling.


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Or problems in America are the common cold type and the liberals are like AIDS. Easy to fight a common cold unless you have AIDS.


I wouldn't call all right wingers a canker sore on democracy in the US but I would call you one.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> The Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (RICO) is a United States Federal Law passed in 1970 that was designed to provide a tool for law enforcement agencies to fight organized crime. RICO allows prosecution and punishment for alleged racketeering activity that has been executed as part of an ongoing criminal enterprise.
> 
> Activity considered to be racketeering may include bribery, counterfeiting, money laundering, embezzlement, illegal gambling, kidnapping, murder, drug trafficking, slavery, and a host of other nefarious business practices.
> 
> ...


isn't donald trump being sued and actually on trial right now as we speak for violating the RICO act?

ya know, as in actually on trial for violating the RICO act versus this delusional daydream you just pulled out of your ass?


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Actually you are right. Riding a very fast sportster is not as cool as ratting out your friends to the Feds or pretending to be a racist woman on the internet


Don't forget he/she pretends to be a stripper.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, you should spend your money where it is needed most. lol *TRUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so in other words you are a coward on this one as well?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> crap.


Piece was written by Jared wyand

He is on facebook you know


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> The Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (RICO) is a United States Federal Law passed in 1970 that was designed to provide a tool for law enforcement agencies to fight organized crime. RICO allows prosecution and punishment for alleged racketeering activity that has been executed as part of an ongoing criminal enterprise.
> 
> Activity considered to be racketeering may include bribery, counterfeiting, money laundering, embezzlement, illegal gambling, kidnapping, murder, drug trafficking, slavery, and a host of other nefarious business practices.
> 
> ...


Trump is being charged under RICO for Trump University. This is already public knowlege. What you are saying isn't even possible until the FBI finishes its investigation. But thanks for the crime fiction story. It won't sell, just my opinion.


----------



## Slipup420 (May 30, 2016)

Sure ha gone quiet in here last 10 mins lol Can only imagine what other evidence the FBI has that has not been made public
Could it be ???? shortly he gets handcuffed on stage and live ??? 


The FBI has subsequently recovered the majority, if not all, of Hillary’s deleted emails and are putting together a strong case against her for attempting to cover up her illegal and illicit activities.

A conviction under RICO comes when the Department of Justice proves that the defendant has engaged in two or more examples of racketeering and that the defendant maintained an interest in, participated in or invested in a criminal enterprise affecting interstate or foreign commerce. There is ample evidence already in the public record that the Clinton Foundation qualifies as a criminal enterprise and there’s no doubt that the FBI is privy to significantly more evidence than has already been made public.

Under RICO, the sections most relevant in this case will be section 1503 (obstruction of justice),


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/432328/donald-trump-trump-university-lawsuits-are-headed-court

yep, donald trump is being sued under the RICO act right now.

it's a lawsuit on behalf of 5,000+ of his "students". that's almost 80% of the people who went to his "university".

wow.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Sure ha gone quiet in here last 10 mins lol


are you blind?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> crap,


Have anything you can cite other than a blog post that was taken down from some facebook clown named Jared Wyand?


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Sure ha gone quiet in here last 10 mins lol Can only imagine what other evidence the FBI has that has not been made public


We were waiting for an intelligent post but we overestimated you. Imagine a report. A report. That's what is due from the FBI. Until the report is published -- not a draft report, and not a leak from an unnamed source -- the final report, which is forthcoming, there will be no charges. And then we will see. I'm no fan of Hillary but what you say is made up shit.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Sure ha gone quiet in here last 10 mins lol


More from the author of your blog post





Jared Wyand‎@JaredWyand


Time for liberals who haven't read the Quran to STFU

You're being used & your ignorance is costing life#StopIslam

11:27 AM - 22 Mar 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=712314865050722305

910 910 Retweets 

921 921 likes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you are for eugenics yet claim the problem is other stupid people..


call it whatever you want to call it. 
I feel the burden of population when Im driving in my car around any major city in America getting stuck in grid lock traffic. 
Thinking, what a waste of time this is. 
or Standing in line to get into a concert or movie and paying outrageous prices for the show and then coming away feeling very disappointed with the performance of the movie or the band. 
Always having to reconfirm my own existence to co exist with the continuing over growing population. 
Just like with politics or anything else in life, it makes it more disappointing and harder to accept.
I cant help feeling the the world is a total wreck.
So i try never to underestimate or take for granted all the trouble in the world that seems to be getting worse.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We were waiting for an intelligent post but we overestimated you. Imagine a report. A report. That's what is due from the FBI. Until the report is published -- not a draft report, and not a leak from an unnamed source -- the final report, which is forthcoming, there will be no charges. And then we will see. I'm no fan of Hillary but what you say is made up shit.


By this guy




Jared Wyand‎@JaredWyand


Time for liberals who haven't read the Quran to STFU

You're being used & your ignorance is costing life#StopIslam

11:27 AM - 22 Mar 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=712314865050722305

910 910 Retweets 

921 921 likes


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Standing in line to get into a concert or movie and paying outrageous prices for the show and then coming away feeling very disappointed with the performance of the movie or the band.


tht has nothing to do with the population and everything to do with the band and its managers doing everything they can to drive up demand artificially.

you're not very bright, are you?


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*Hispanic's Love Trump!





*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Hispanic's Love Trump!*









do you think it was racist of you to tell obama to go back to kenya?

there is no apostrophe in "hispanics" by the way. if you had not dropped out of high school and gotten multiple criminal DUIs, you might know that. you uneducated drunkard.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*BLACK PEOPLE LOVE TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*ASIANS LOVE TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

*LOTS OF HISPANICS LOVE TRUMP!*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *BLACK PEOPLE LOVE TRUMP!*


trump has an 81% unfavorable rating among black people.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump has an 81% unfavorable rating among black people.


poopy pants, Did that come from the same people that said Trump wouldn't last two months? Sorry about your fucking luck. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> *"MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN" 11"X14" PASTEL PENCILS, 2016*
> "Make America Great Again" was created to evoke a reaction from its audience, good or bad, about the significance we place on our physical selves. One should not feel emasculated by their penis size or vagina, as it does not define who you are. Your genitals do not define your gender, your power, or your status.
> 
> Simply put, you can be a massive prick, despite what is in your pants.


It may look small now, but hey, TRUST ME.

Trust me ok?

Its gonna be YUUGE.


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> zippy was an ugly dog and i am glad that POS is dead.


Well poopy pants, It looks like you are ready to blow! Go ahead and have some candy now. I know you want it, go ahead stuff your mouth. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well poopy pants, It looks like you are ready to blow! Go ahead and have some candy now. I know you want it, go ahead stuff your mouth. *TRUMP!*


have you ever had test ran for mental retardation ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I was entertaining you smart fuckers and I knew you would like that part. So be happy and enjoy the show. *TRUMP!*


I bet they stopped the video there lol. 

Stewart goes on to say that hillary feels like a person pretending to be someone else for someone else. Then the kid gives a long speech. 

Im going to look up goldwater and see how strong her support was and if he truly was a segregationist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THE CROOKED BITCH IS GOING TO JAIL! Yee Haa TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> call it whatever you want to call it.
> I feel the burden of population when Im driving in my car around any major city in America getting stuck in grid lock traffic.
> Thinking, what a waste of time this is.
> or Standing in line to get into a concert or movie and paying outrageous prices for the show and then coming away feeling very disappointed with the performance of the movie or the band.
> ...


So, what you are saying is that everywhere you go you see shit?

Lol. Ever hear of looking for reviews before attending a movie or concert? We need to sterilize people you deem as inferior so you can enjoy movies more?

Tell me you are trolling. If so bravo. If not, you need to seek counseling.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> My problem is not failing as a mechanic. But exceeding the design specifications on a component.
> In other words. I built it too good


You built it so good it broke... Also known as failure.... BRAVO!!!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You built it so good it broke... Also known as failure.... BRAVO!!!


Yeah I built it so good it broke


----------



## BongLord420 (May 30, 2016)

too intense im outa here


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yeah I built it so good it broke


You should sell that idea to somebody...


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> By this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nobody quoted a blog post from a nobody as if there was validity in wishful thinking about made up shit. Yeesh, these people are unhinged. No wonder Trump doesn't have to say anything truthful to get their support. He just panders to their wishful thinking. Next thing you know, he will mention his discussion with plasma beings and these chumps will start talking about the upcoming ascension. Its going to be huge!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I bet they stopped the video there lol.
> 
> Stewart goes on to say that hillary feels like a person pretending to be someone else for someone else. Then the kid gives a long speech.
> 
> Im going to look up goldwater and see how strong her support was and if he truly was a segregationist.


you know the KKK is rooting for your candidate right?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2016)

Sportster. 

lol


----------



## HEKTOS (May 30, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> You need to capitalize the D and the H my gosh how uneducated are you.


You forgot the I,just saying.


----------



## Cezarkush (May 30, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Sportster.
> 
> lol


I am down to teach her how to fix it


----------



## Cezarkush (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you know the KKK is rooting for your candidate right?


KKK is all you


----------



## Cezarkush (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you know the KKK is rooting for your candidate right?


Where is your buckwheat


----------



## Cezarkush (May 30, 2016)

Post a pic of bud or a flower @UncleBuck


----------



## Cezarkush (May 30, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> You forgot the I,just saying.


Just saying what


----------



## HEKTOS (May 30, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Just saying what


View attachment 3696061


----------



## nitro harley (May 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> have you ever had test ran for mental retardation ?


Have you ever had a test done to see who your daddy is? * TRUMP!*


----------



## Cezarkush (May 30, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> View attachment 3696061


Doesn't work like your self.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> I am down to teach her how to fix it



Ghostriding it off a cliff is probably the best thing he can do, for it and himself.


----------



## HEKTOS (May 31, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Ghostriding it off a cliff is probably the best thing he can do, for it and himself.


You and CK need to jump in front of a fast moving train.


----------



## see4 (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Poopy pants, You do realize that nobody gives a fuck about what you think? Now go shop for a squatty potty for your wife. *TRUMP!*


It's a nationally recognized poll, you fucking moron. It's not what UB thinks, it's a national recognized poll. Stop being so fucking stupid. Please.


----------



## see4 (May 31, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You should sell that idea to somebody...


President Bush bought that idea. Bought a prosperous country and turned it to shit. Thank god Obama was there to make it prosperous again. Hopefully we don't get another shit stain to turn it to shit again.


----------



## see4 (May 31, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> I am down to teach her how to fix it





Cezarkush said:


> KKK is all you





Cezarkush said:


> Where is your buckwheat





Cezarkush said:


> U





Cezarkush said:


> N





Cezarkush said:


> C





Cezarkush said:


> Post a pic of bud or a flower @UncleBuck





Cezarkush said:


> Just saying what


You are a fucking child. And your tiny dick is tiny. You should strongly consider hanging yourself.

8 posts in a row? Really dude? Are you *that* butthurt? Jeeeesus.


----------



## Ace Yonder (May 31, 2016)

Just found this article, pretty much the best thing I've read in a little while.
"*Donald Trump's Greatest Self Contradictions*"
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/05/donald-trump-2016-contradictions-213869


----------



## coloradolivin (May 31, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> View attachment 3695274


http://www.snopes.com/1998-trump-people-quote/

OUCH. you know you got destroyed when even snopes is calling you out on your bullshit. didn't bother to do any fact checking chesus?


----------



## coloradolivin (May 31, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 31, 2016)

see4 said:


> It's a nationally recognized poll, you fucking moron. It's not what UB thinks, it's a national recognized poll. Stop being so fucking stupid. Please.


What percentage of douche bags participated in this poll??

I always hear about polls just never been asked to take one.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 31, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> http://www.snopes.com/1998-trump-people-quote/
> 
> OUCH. you know you got destroyed when even snopes is calling you out on your bullshit. didn't bother to do any fact checking chesus?


You said snopes was innacurate before


----------



## SpiderDude (May 31, 2016)

*( RICO ) ~ 2016 ( Book It, bye bye hillary )*

*New York Times " Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal "*
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/us/cash-flowed-to-clinton-foundation-as-russians-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html?_r=1

*At the heart of the tale are several men, leaders of the Canadian mining industry, who have been major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One. Beyond mines in Kazakhstan that are among the most lucrative in the world, the sale gave the Russians control of one-fifth of all uranium production capacity in the United States. Since uranium is considered a strategic asset, with implications for national security, the deal had to be approved by a committee composed of representatives from a number of United States government agencies. Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton. *As the Russians gradually assumed control of Uranium One in three separate transactions from 2009 to 2013, Canadian records show, a flow of cash made its way to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons, despite an agreement Mrs. Clinton had struck with the Obama White House to publicly identify all donors. *Other people with ties to the company made donations as well. *Whether the donations played any role in the approval of the uranium deal is unknown. *But the episode underscores the special ethical challenges presented by the Clinton Foundation, headed by a former president who relied heavily on foreign cash to accumulate $250 million in assets even as his wife helped steer American foreign policy as secretary of state, presiding over decisions with the potential to benefit the foundation’s donors.*

And shortly after the Russians announced their intention to acquire a majority stake in Uranium One, *Mr. Clinton received $500,000* for a Moscow speech from a Russian investment bank with links to the Kremlin that was promoting Uranium One stock. The path to a Russian acquisition of American uranium deposits began in 2005 in Kazakhstan, *where the Canadian mining financier Frank Giustra orchestrated his first big uranium deal, with Mr. Clinton at his side.*

The two men had flown aboard Mr. Giustra’s private jet to Almaty, Kazakhstan, where they dined with the authoritarian president, Nursultan A. Nazarbayev. Mr. Clinton handed the Kazakh president a propaganda coup when he expressed support for Mr. Nazarbayev’s bid to head an international elections monitoring group, undercutting American foreign policy and criticism of Kazakhstan’s poor human rights record by, among others, his wife, then a senator.

Within days of the visit, Mr. Giustra’s fledgling company, UrAsia Energy Ltd., signed a preliminary deal giving it stakes in three uranium mines controlled by the state-run uranium agency Kazatomprom. If the Kazakh deal was a major victory, UrAsia did not wait long before resuming the hunt. In 2007, it merged with Uranium One, a South African company with assets in Africa and Australia, in what was described as a $3.5 billion transaction. The new company, which kept the Uranium One name, was controlled by UrAsia investors including Ian Telfer, a Canadian who became chairman. Through a spokeswoman, Mr. Giustra, whose personal stake in the deal was estimated at about $45 million, said he sold his stake in 2007. Soon, Uranium One began to snap up companies with assets in the United States. In April 2007, it announced the purchase of a uranium mill in Utah and more than 38,000 acres of uranium exploration properties in four Western states, followed quickly by the acquisition of the Energy Metals Corporation and its uranium holdings in Wyoming, Texas and Utah. *That deal made clear that Uranium One was intent on becoming “a powerhouse in the United States uranium sector with the potential to become the domestic supplier of choice for U.S. utilities,” the company declared. His donations through the Fernwood Foundation included $1 million reported in 2009, the year his company appealed to the American Embassy to help it keep its mines in Kazakhstan; $250,000 in 2010, the year the Russians sought majority control; as well as $600,000 in 2011 and $500,000 in 2012. Mr. Telfer said that his donations had nothing to do with his business dealings, and that he had never discussed Uranium One with Mr. or Mrs. Clinton. He said he had given the money because he wanted to support Mr. Giustra’s charitable endeavors with Mr. Clinton. “Frank and I have been friends and business partners for almost 20 years,” he said.*

*The Clinton campaign left it to the foundation to reply to questions about the Fernwood donations; the foundation did not provide a response.*

*Mr. Telfer’s undisclosed donations came in addition to between $1.3 million and $5.6 million in contributions, which were reported, from a constellation of people with ties to Uranium One or UrAsia, the company that originally acquired Uranium One’s most valuable asset: the Kazakh mines. Without those assets, the Russians would have had no interest in the deal: “It wasn’t the goal to buy the Wyoming mines. The goal was to acquire the Kazakh assets, which are very good,” Mr. Novikov, the Rosatom spokesman, said in an interview. **Amid this influx of Uranium One-connected money, Mr. Clinton was invited to speak in Moscow in June 2010, the same month Rosatom struck its deal for a majority stake in Uranium One. The $500,000 fee — among Mr. Clinton’s highest — was paid by Renaissance Capital, a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that has invited world leaders, including Tony Blair, the former British prime minister, to speak at its investor conferences.*


----------



## SpiderDude (May 31, 2016)

The Huffington Post has removed an article on its website Sunday, claiming that the FBI plans to indict Hillary Clinton on federal racketeering charges.

As Breitbart first reported, HuffPo freelance contributor Frank Huguenard, a scientist and public speaker, posted an article on the site’s blog entitled "Hillary Clinton to be Indicted on Federal Racketeering Charges." Huguenard wrote:

" _Activity considered to be racketeering may include bribery, counterfeiting, money laundering, embezzlement, illegal gambling, kidnapping, murder, drug trafficking, slavery, and a host of other nefarious business practices._

_*James Comey and The FBI will present a recommendation to Loretta Lynch, Attorney General of the Department of Justice, that includes a cogent argument that the Clinton Foundation is an ongoing criminal enterprise engaged in money laundering and soliciting bribes in exchange for political, policy and legislative favors to individuals, corporations and even governments both foreign and domestic. "*_

If accurate, this could be a terminal hit to Hillary's presidential chances, and it is obvious why a left-leaning medium, and audience, would be disturbed by its content.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-05-31/huffington-post-removes-article-claiming-hillary-will-be-indicted-federal-racketeeri


----------



## SpiderDude (May 31, 2016)

Go ahead and imagine what Hillary Clinton might have told Wall Street executives behind closed doors during her big-bucks days on the speaking circuit.

*Clinton was in the speechmaking business for about two years. Business was good, as it has been for her husband, former President Bill Clinton. He has earned more than $100 million on the lecture circuit since leaving office, The Washington Post reported in 2014. Hillary Clinton earned $21.7 million from about 100 speaking engagements after her tenure as secretary of state, according to The Wall Street Journal.*

She spoke to many business groups. Of all the paid gigs, one trio garners most of the attention: *three appearances she made at Goldman Sachs client conferences, for which the firm paid her a reported $675,000.* What did Clinton tell Goldman Sachs? Well, let's assume the firm didn't pay $225,000 per session to get a dressing-down. Politico quoted one attendee saying Clinton praised the firm for its role in the economy: "It's so far from what she sounds like as a candidate now. It was like a rah-rah speech. She sounded more like a Goldman Sachs managing director."

*Clinton has been dogged by Sanders over the Wall Street connection because of the theme central to his campaign: that he's for the little guy and gal, while she stands with the big money boys and girls who nearly destroyed the economy.*

http://my.chicagotribune.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-86955412/


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

see4 said:


> It's a nationally recognized poll, you fucking moron. It's not what UB thinks, it's a national recognized poll. Stop being so fucking stupid. Please.


Didn't you mention along with poopy pants and the poll people that Trump wouldn't win the primary? And Now the same people that think they are smart fuckers don't look to fucking smart to me. Good luck with the crooked bitch. * TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

*TRUMP PRESS CONFERENCE ALERT! TRUMP!*

http://rsbn.tv/live-stream-donald-trump-holds-press-conference-at-trump-tower/


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Have you ever had a test done to see who your daddy is? * TRUMP!*


How did you decide whether to call your sperm donor "Dad" or "Uncle" ? How many brothers did your mother have anyway ?


----------



## see4 (May 31, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> What percentage of douche bags participated in this poll??
> 
> I always hear about polls just never been asked to take one.


Cool story bro.


----------



## see4 (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Didn't you mention along with poopy pants and the poll people that Trump wouldn't win the primary? And Now the same people that think they are smart fuckers don't look to fucking smart to me. Good luck with the crooked bitch. * TRUMP!*


I never said he wouldn't win the primary. I said he won't win the general election.

In fact, I encouraged him to keep winning. I don't think he will win the general election.

Your memory is very short, unsurprisingly. Because you are retarded, literally. You and I both know Hillary is not my candidate.

*too fucking smart, not *to fucking smart.

And because you are really really stupid, your opinion does not matter in the slightest. You can think of me as smart or stupid, gay or straight, black or white, liberal or communist. I am none of those things and I am all of those things. To you. I am whatever I am to you at the time that makes you feel better about yourself.

You keep doing you nitro. WHITE POWER!! WHITE POWER!!


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How did you decide whether to call your sperm donor "Dad" or "Uncle" ? How many brothers did your mother have anyway ?


I guess you really don't know who your daddy is. You should have a test done. * TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess you really don't know who your daddy is. You should have a test done. * TRUMP!*


Seems like my father was around more than yours. Again what type of parents allow their kid to just drop out of highschool. Did your Daddy/Uncle have any other kids. If so are they just as retarded as you ?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> You and CK need to jump in front of a fast moving train.



I'd rather go play with a gorilla.


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

*VETERANS AND TRUMP TRASH THE LIBERAL MEDIA!. Yee Hawwww! TRUMP!





*


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

*TRUMP LOVES PROTESTORS! TRUMP!*


----------



## see4 (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think you will be known as smart fucker #3. LOL *TRUMP!*


Thanks. I pride myself on being intelligent, just as you pride yourself on being the antithesis of that.


----------



## see4 (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Smart Fucker #3, Check this poll out, And chew on it for a while so your juices start flowing, like when you eat democratic candy. LOL * TRUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Injured dogs bark the loudest. And your tiny dick is showing.


----------



## see4 (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Hey smart fucker #3, Here is some democratic Klan hat wearing entertainment for you. Great stuff, Yee Haww with a boot finish! TRUMP!*


We already know you are an ignorant racist. You don't need to continually prove it to us.


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

see4 said:


> We already know you are an ignorant racist. You don't need to continually prove it to us.



Hey smart fucker#3, What? you aren't entertained anymore? Fuck dude that was some great entrainment. How long do you think the black community waited for a Klan hat wearing democratic fucking public beat down on national TV, with a boot finish? I am thinking they waited for many decades for that opportunity . Yee Haww *TRUMP!*


----------



## see4 (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey smart fucker#3, What? you aren't entertained anymore? Fuck dude that was some great entrainment. How long do you think the black community waited for a Klan hat wearing democratic fucking public beat down on national TV, with a boot finish? I am thinking they waited for many decades for that opportunity . Yee Haww *TRUMP!*


Cool story bro. The coolest of the day. You keep being gullible and you keep spamming your nonsense. Do your thing nitro! WHITE POWER!! WHITE POWER!!


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

COMMERCIAL FREE TRUMP PRESS COM. Condensed version. This is worth watching if you want to see a liberal media ass kicking. *TRUMP!





*


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

see4 said:


> Cool story bro. The coolest of the day. You keep being gullible and you keep spamming your nonsense. Do your thing nitro! WHITE POWER!! WHITE POWER!!


I sense a sweet tooth from the smart fucker#3. Go ahead and get it off your chest. satisfy your craving for candy. I know you like it! *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

*TRUMP IS ROCKING THE PLANET!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

*TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

Interesting and worth watching! imo *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 31, 2016)

WELL FOLKS, IT looks like it is going to be Trump Vs Sanders. IMO

The Crooked Bitch is all but tagged and bagged .

Just look at the beat down the liberal media gave the* rapist's* wife. LOL * TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> WELL FOLKS, IT looks like it is going to be Trump Vs Sanders. IMO
> 
> The Crooked Bitch is all but tagged and bagged .
> 
> Just look at the beat down the liberal media gave the* rapist's* wife. LOL * TRUMP!*


Its a vast right wing conspiracy.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its a vast right wing conspiracy.


While not illegal, it was disturbingly unmindful of the rules
IG report


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> While not illegal, it was disturbingly unmindful of the rules
> IG report


It was deliberate.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was deliberate.


Maybe it was
But it wasn't illegal


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

She deliberately did all her state work, for the entirety of her job as Secretary of state, on an unapproved server.

That is fact.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Maybe it was
> But it wasn't illegal


She purposely kept her state work completely hidden from the government and the people.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

She violated the freedom of information act and the federal records act.

Both are laws that she broke.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She violated the freedom of information act and the federal records act.
> 
> Both are laws that she broke.


Its been over a year. She would of been indicted already


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So the smart fuckers parents taught you to rape senior citizens while they are home alone and defenseless ? You are one of the reasons why Trump is doing so well. Liberals like you and the other two smart fuckers, and the other one that shits on floors are good examples of what most americans are tired of. * TRUMP!*


Me ??? No No old man. I'm not the one putting the bang bang down on your beloved. I think you might want to check one of those Pacific Islanders. 
Trump is only doing well with bigots, racist, idiots, cavemen and fools. We shall see just how many of these we have in America. I trust we have more people who are better than that.


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She purposely kept her state work completely hidden from the government and the people.


Like a badass


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She violated the freedom of information act and the federal records act.
> 
> Both are laws that she broke.


fuck yeah.
like a badass


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Its been over a year. She would of been indicted already


They are investigating still. They interviewed where she worked and circled closer and closer to her. She will be the last one they interview.


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She deliberately did all her state work, for the entirety of her job as Secretary of state, on an unapproved server.
> 
> That is fact.


Fact is
She a bad ass


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> fuck yeah.
> like a badass


So you are ok with your leaders hiding their actions from everyone and having zero accountability?


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are investigating still. They interviewed where she worked and circled closer and closer to her. She will be the last one they interview.


and she will still be standing
like a bad ass


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was deliberate.


deliberate bad ass


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Fact is
> She a bad ass


You are a fool. She is a liar, deceptive and most likely accepts bribes for favors.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are investigating still. They interviewed where she worked and circled closer and closer to her. She will be the last one they interview.


Benghazi?
Emails?
Bill Clinton blow job?
Whaaaaaat?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Benghazi?
> Emails?
> Bill Clinton blow job?
> Whaaaaaat?


I'm so proud of our new president


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Benghazi?
> Emails?
> Bill Clinton blow job?
> Whaaaaaat?


FBI is investigating her.


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a fool. She is a liar, deceptive and most likely accepts bribes for favors.


she is also a bad ass


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> FBI is investigating her.


she is better than the FBI
She is a bad ass


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> she is better than the FBI
> She is a bad ass


She is my first pick


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> She is my first pick


well you most certainly picked a bad ass.
She will do a better job than Trump that's for sure.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> FBI is investigating her.


They are Still investigating? 
1500 agents, no indictment 
But YOU know she is guilty


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)




----------



## coloradolivin (May 31, 2016)

​


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 1, 2016)

In blunt testimony revealed on Tuesday, former managers of Trump University, the for-profit school started by Donald J. Trump, portray it as an unscrupulous business that relied on high-pressure sales tactics, employed unqualified instructors, made deceptive claims and exploited vulnerable students willing to pay tens of thousands for Mr. Trump’s insights.

One sales manager for Trump University, Ronald Schnackenberg, recounted how he was reprimanded for not pushing a financially struggling couple hard enough to sign up for a $35,000 real estate class, despite his conclusion that it would endanger their economic future. He watched with disgust, he said, as a fellow Trump University salesman persuaded the couple to purchase the class anyway.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/former-trump-university-workers-call-the-school-a-‘lie’-and-a-‘scheme’-in-testimony/ar-BBtIXRt?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 1, 2016)

North Korea has backed presumptive U.S. Republican nominee Donald Trump, with a propaganda website praising him as "a prescient presidential candidate" who can liberate Americans living under daily fear of nuclear attack by the North.



A column carried on Tuesday by DPRK Today, one of the reclusive and dynastic state's mouthpieces, described Trump as a "wise politician" and the right choice for U.S. voters in the Nov. 8 U.S. presidential election.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/north-korea-says-trump-isnt-screwy-at-all-a-wise-choice-for-president/ar-BBtIW1t?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you are ok with your leaders hiding their actions from everyone and having zero accountability?


Spoken in the Trump thread, much irony in that statement.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

@londonfog - I see what you are doing. And I'm loving it.


----------



## spandy (Jun 1, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3697113 View attachment 3697114


Thats smart, crawl all the way up there only to bust out a 20oz hammer and swing the claw at a metal cased security camera.


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

spandy said:


> Thats smart, crawl all the way up there only to bust out a 20oz hammer and swing the claw at a metal cased security camera.


Best way to get rid of them is to not put Republicans in office, so people like Bush and Cheney can't create things like Homeland Security and open the floodgates to invasions of privacy.


----------



## spandy (Jun 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> Best way to get rid of them is to not put Republicans in office, so people like Bush and Cheney can't create things like Homeland Security and open the floodgates to invasions of privacy.



Dont do anything wrong and then it doesn't matter if they record you.

And Im totally just fucking with you with that comment.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 1, 2016)

spandy said:


> Dont do anything wrong and then it doesn't matter if they record you.
> 
> And Im totally just fucking with you with that comment.


My parents actually believe that


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

spandy said:


> Dont do anything wrong and then it doesn't matter if they record you.
> 
> And Im totally just fucking with you with that comment.


I figured you weren't being serious.



ChesusRice said:


> My parents actually believe that


Most from an older generation do.

That's how it got voted in. Old people voted old policy into office. And old policy made Homeland Security.

Old people suck.


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!

Sacramento. 7:00 pst enjoy, TRUMP!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-sacramento-ca-live-stream/


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 1, 2016)

F Donald Trump


----------



## pnwmystery (Jun 1, 2016)

I doubt he even knows what the notion of nation-state he just used is.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP RALLY ALERT!
> 
> Sacramento. 7:00 pst enjoy, TRUMP!*
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-sacramento-ca-live-stream/


I wonder how long you will be around after Nov 8th


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I wonder how long you will be around after Nov 8th


Well, you can relax. Because I would like to stay for 30 days after Trump wins but...Rolli told me to be extra nice to you and not call you names about your smartness or I wouldn't make it much longer. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3697294


Read that quote. Then reread it carefully. Then read it again. Then realize how much of a gullible dumb-dumb you are.

Trump is the definition of outsourcing and globalization. Stop being dumb. Seriously. Stop it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2016)

*If The Media Treated Trump Like Other Candidates, Yesterday Would Have Ended His Campaign*
_http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-media_us_574f07c1e4b0ed593f12e5d0_

_On Tuesday, the presumptive Republican presidential nominee had the kind of day that, for any other candidate, would be a political nightmare. It started with a press conference in which Trump made misleading statements, attacked reporters for applying relatively routine levels of journalistic scrutiny, and questioned the impartiality of a federal judge presiding over a lawsuit against Trump University.

The day ended with newly unsealed documents from that same lawsuit that revealed credible, if contested, allegations of shady business practices at the for-profit adult education program. The trove included a Trump University “playbook” that taught salespeople how to coax registration fees, which could run into the tens of thousands of dollars, from those desperate to get rich. One sales manager called the enterprise “a fraudulent scheme” that “preyed upon the elderly and uneducated to separate them from their money.”
_
Nothing new was in this story. Quite a few new details have emerged about the sales tactics of Trump U that basically encouraged sales people to convince or if the standard pitch didn't work, to hector people into raiding retirement accounts or to run up their credit card. All the while selling Trump as the source of secret knowledge, which wasn't even close to the truth. 

In the article, the author asks a good question:
_
So what happens now? Suppose that the tantrum about hostile media had come from Bernie Sanders or Ted Cruz. Suppose that the revelations about questionable past business activities involved Marco Rubio. Better still, suppose that the candidate at the center of these controversies was Hillary Clinton — and on top of it all, that there was reason to think she had lied and then acted, clumsily, to cover it up.

The press wouldn’t let go of the story. It’d be fodder for nonstop conversation on “Morning Joe,” “The Situation Room,” and, of course, Fox News. Commentators would say the statements disqualify her from serving as president, and a few would probably call on her to drop out of the race. The New York Times would run long analysis pieces on Clinton’s honesty problem, and whether the lies were evidence of campaign disarray, a lack of integrity, or some combination of the two. “She wouldn’t be criticized or questioned,” Paul Waldman observed Tuesday in the Post. “She’d be crucified.”

It’s possible Trump will end up getting that kind of treatment. The Times just ran a story on conflict within the Trump organization, prompting Trump to mock the reporters who wrote it. And as of Wednesday morning, the Trump U. story was getting plenty of attention on television. But — and, yes, this is a subjective judgment — Trump’s controversies never seem to get the kind of sustained attention that controversies dogging other candidates do. They fade into the background, as the conversation moves to other subjects.
_
It is interesting how Trump gets a free pass on his lies and idiotic statements. Is it just a matter of newness? Will Trump's shit start to stink enough so that even Flaming Poundcake and Nitrous will blanch? It seems to me that Trump is using up the ability for his supporters to suspend disbelief too early in the election. Or maybe the truth is just not important.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Are you legally permitted to cast a ballot? I sense an imbecile.
> 
> NOT EVER T rump


You know after just a few more posts you will get an award. Just so you know. * LOL TRUMP!*


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I doubt he even knows what the notion of nation-state he just used is.


He said of bunch of nothing. This country will never be a "sovereign state" it is a democracy with laws, rules and regulations. This will never be Utopia.

And Trump is not true in his convictions when he says what he says. You know full well he doesn't want a "sovereign state", the first thing that would go would be his wealth. And that is how he identifies himself. Losing his wealth would be losing his identity, his sense of self-worth.

He is speaking to the gullible dip-shits who buy into his nonsense.


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Are you legally permitted to cast a ballot? I sense an imbecile.
> 
> NOT EVER T rump


 

you mean like this @nitro harley ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3697393
> 
> you mean like this @nitro harley ?


Well, For now I have to be nice to you too. So that is great I am sure he will wear it proudly. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

*TRUMP NEWS! TRUMP!*


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 1, 2016)

this is not directed at anyone: just thought it was funny.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> this is not directed at anyone: just thought it was funny.


I know that I have been promoting Trump. And if you are trolling? I think it back fired on you. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> this is not directed at anyone: just thought it was funny.


I agree , it was funny. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

lol. someone appears to be confused and butthurt. nitro, im looking at you, sport.


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, For now I have to be nice to you too. So that is great I am sure he will wear it proudly. *TRUMP!*





nitro harley said:


> You know after just a few more posts you will get an award. Just so you know. * LOL TRUMP!*


There was nothing for you to be "mean" about. You were the one who suggested it.

Derp.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It is interesting how Trump gets a free pass on his lies and idiotic statements. Is it just a matter of newness? Will Trump's shit start to stink enough so that even Flaming Poundcake and Nitrous will blanch? It seems to me that Trump is using up the ability for his supporters to suspend disbelief too early in the election. Or maybe the truth is just not important.


The media gives him a pass because his statements are outrageous, they garner ratings. Media is a business, more ratings = more revenue. Trump has gained more than $2 billion in free media this cycle because of that. 

The truth is absolutely not important to Trump supporters


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> There was nothing for you to be "mean" about. You were the one who suggested it.
> 
> Derp.


Well, I have decided to be nice to everybody and I have to say some people have waited for years to get that award. I am glad that you seen enough promise in the new poster that he was granted your highest award so quickly. Right on see4. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

*TRUMP NEWS!*


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, you can relax. Because I would like to stay for 30 days after Trump wins but...Rolli told me to be extra nice to you and not call you names about your smartness or I wouldn't make it much longer. LOL *TRUMP!*


Bullshit. Rolli said no such thing. Now you making stupid shit up.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bullshit. Rolli said no such thing. Now you making stupid shit up.


I wouldn't make that up. He ask me not to call you names about your smartness. The nice part was me and I have decided to be nice to you and everybody. At least for awhile. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I wouldn't make that up. He ask me not to call you names about your smartness. The nice part was me and I have decided to be nice to you and everybody. At least for awhile. *TRUMP!*


I think you are now realizing that Trump is going down hard. Trump University coupled with his crazy press conference has got him off center.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I think you are now realizing that Trump is going down hard. Trump University coupled with his crazy press conference has got him off center.


London, I haven't seen where Trump is going down hard. I think he is doing great and there are many students that pay a lot of money to go to school and end up being pretty worthless in the work force. And that was a bad ass press conference , more like a media thrashing. I liked it and you didn't like it I guess. There is a lot of time left so don't get to worked up over what some stupid people thought was going to make them rich quick from real-estate sales. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The media gives him a pass because his statements are outrageous, they garner ratings. Media is a business, more ratings = more revenue. Trump has gained more than $2 billion in free media this cycle because of that.
> 
> The truth is absolutely not important to Trump supporters


Yeah, that's become startlingly apparent, not just towards Trump but against his opponents too. I think he's going to wear this tactic out by the end of this summer. But really, Ronald Reagan never was called out for his idiocy and Bush II made his butchery of language and his poor understanding of events into a virtue. So, its nothing new but it only works for Republicans. Because they really don't care about getting to the truth of things, as you say.


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, I have decided to be nice to everybody and I have to say some people have waited for years to get that award. I am glad that you seen enough promise in the new poster that he was granted your highest award so quickly. Right on see4. nitro


I did it simply to get under your skin. It worked.

If you've turned over a new leaf nitro, I welcome it, but I suspect it will be short lived. We shall see.


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I haven't seen where Trump is going down hard. I think he is doing great and there are many students that pay a lot of money to go to school and end up being pretty worthless in the work force. And that was a bad ass press conference , more like a media thrashing. I liked it and you didn't like it I guess. There is a lot of time left so don't get to worked up over what some stupid people thought was going to make them rich quick from real-estate sales. *TRUMP!*


Because you only watch Faux Noose and listen to Alex Jones.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I haven't seen where Trump is going down hard. I think he is doing great and there are many students that pay a lot of money to go to school and end up being pretty worthless in the work force. And that was a bad ass press conference , more like a media thrashing. I liked it and you didn't like it I guess. There is a lot of time left so don't get to worked up over what some stupid people thought was going to make them rich quick from real-estate sales. *TRUMP!*


drip drip drip


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> I did it simply to get under your skin. It worked.
> 
> If you've turned over a new leaf nitro, I welcome it, but I suspect it will be short lived. We shall see.


I would welcome a sensible see4 too. I just got done watching the rally. great stuff.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> Because you only watch Faux Noose and listen to Alex Jones.


I am not the fox news fan I once was. I watch a little bit of everything, just like you do more than likely. 




londonfog said:


> drip drip drip


Some big drips here lately on Hillary thats for sure. I hope she holds up for a few more weeks , because the best parts are coming. Stay Tuned.


----------



## see4 (Jun 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am not the fox news fan I once was.


That's the most sensible thing I've heard you say. Ever.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP NEWS!*


Something like 40,000 people took these seminars. 150 filed affidavits in the NY case and 5000 are part of the CA case. So many people complained to the Better Business Bureau that in 2010, the last year they did any seminars, the BBB gave Trump U a business rating of D-. That Trump's media team managed to find 3 people to go on video to say good things is probably the sum total of the population with that attitude. Who are these people and are they running successful real estate business?

Michelle Gunn, listed in the media as a real estate investor. So, she made it, good for her.
Kent Moyer. not in the real estate business at all. He's currently listed as CEO of The World Protection Group, an international security firm
Casey Hoban, not in real estate business, he's pitching some sort of amino water snake oil stuff. 

All have ties to Trump through endorsements and product placements. Two of the three aren't even in real estate. So, how valuable were those seminars to them anyway?

Just saying, liars lie.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2016)

We're probably better off with Bernie Sanders.
~Donald J. Trump


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We're probably better off with Bernie Sanders.
> ~Donald J. Trump


Trump also believes you need to treat women like shit

"Women: You have to treat them like s--t." –Donald Trump


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> That's the most sensible thing I've heard you say. Ever.


Well see4, Its true. You can thank Trump for fox's decline in ratings. imo


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well see4, Its true. You can thank Trump for fox's decline in ratings. imo


Trump trying to scam America like he scammed the fools with his "University ".
How many suckers will fall for Trumps bullshit.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

Trump made a mistake when he said he would debate Sanders. 
Then he thought it would be a good idea if he debated Sanders and let Sanders do well. 
Then someone told him losing would always be a bad thing. So he ran away from the debate.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump trying to scam America like he scammed the fools with his "University ".
> How many suckers will fall for Trumps bullshit.


When the rubber meets the asphalt. Trumps numbers will fall. Quickly


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Something like 40,000 people took these seminars. 150 filed affidavits in the NY case and 5000 are part of the CA case. So many people complained to the Better Business Bureau that in 2010, the last year they did any seminars, the BBB gave Trump U a business rating of D-. That Trump's media team managed to find 3 people to go on video to say good things is probably the sum total of the population with that attitude. Who are these people and are they running successful real estate business?
> 
> Michelle Gunn, listed in the media as a real estate investor. So, she made it, good for her.
> Kent Moyer. not in the real estate business at all. He's currently listed as CEO of The World Protection Group, an international security firm
> ...


They will all have their day in court. And real-estate people aren't very high up on my list for honesty and respect thats for sure. I blame them for pushing home sales onto people after they drove the home prices threw the roof. It seems like when the government was willing to put money up to people that shouldn't of qualified for loans the real-estate people milked them for all they could. So I don't like them for feeling bad about getting suckered like they in turn suckered the public. imo


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> They will all have their day in court. And real-estate people aren't very high up on my list for honesty and respect thats for sure. I blame them for pushing home sales onto people after they drove the home prices threw the roof. It seems like when the government was willing to put money up to people that shouldn't of qualified for loans the real-estate people milked them for all they could. So I don't like them for feeling bad about getting suckered like they in turn suckered the public. imo


One day hopefully you will realize that you are being suckered. Trump got you. Time to wise up.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump trying to scam America like he scammed the fools with his "University ".
> How many suckers will fall for Trumps bullshit.


I had a time share a long time ago and when I was using it to relax and enjoy my self the management tried to sucker me into buying another one as they offered me a free dinner. The pressure the scam real-estate people put on me was pretty intense , But I held my ground and said why in the heck do I need another time share? The real-estate spokesman got mad and gave me my gift certificate for red lobster and I left. The point being is I could care less if the scammers got scammed or taken advantage of by wanting to get rich quick. imo


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> One day hopefully you will realize that you are being suckered. Trump got you. Time to wise up.



London, I will never feel like Trump suckered me. When I look at Hillary as an option the sucker shit goes right out the window.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> They will all have their day in court. And real-estate people aren't very high up on my list for honesty and respect thats for sure. I blame them for pushing home sales onto people after they drove the home prices threw the roof. It seems like when the government was willing to put money up to people that shouldn't of qualified for loans the real-estate people milked them for all they could. So I don't like them for feeling bad about getting suckered like they in turn suckered the public. imo


The market drove the prices up. The banking and mortgage brokers along with wall street gave the credit. 

Free market at its best


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I had a time share a long time ago and when I was using it to relax and enjoy my self the management tried to sucker me into buying another one as they offered me a free dinner. The pressure the scam real-estate people put on me was pretty intense , But I held my ground and said why in the heck do I need another time share? The real-estate spokesman got mad and gave me my gift certificate for red lobster and I left. The point being is I could care less if the scammers got scammed or taken advantage of by wanting to get rich quick. imo


I think you are missing the fact that Trump is trying to do a scam on the American people like he ran his fake University.
You can't be this stupid. WAKE UP


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I will never feel like Trump suckered me. When I look at Hillary as an option the sucker shit goes right out the window.


Even when others were in the race, you fell for Trumps bullshit. WAKE UP.
You are being conned


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

I doubt trump is trying to con anyone. 
His ego is running for office and the salesman side of him is trying to close the deal


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We're probably better off with Bernie Sanders.
> ~Donald J. Trump


Trump/bernie or bernie/trump

Making america great for all!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> The market drove the prices up. The banking and mortgage brokers along with wall street gave the credit.
> 
> Free market at its best


Chesus, The market was good and home prices almost doubled in one year on the Oregon coast. I was shopping for a piece of land for a new gear shed at the time and then said fuck it when the prices doubled. That whole housing disaster was a scam from the government all the way down to the poor people that had a house for a year or two. I remember the country time commercials . It was like handing out candy to a baby and then crash. The real-estate industry milked the nation for all it could while they could. It could of been the biggest scam to ever effect a nation. 

And now you want to feel sorry for real-estate people for being greedy and stupid. imo


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, The market was good and home prices almost doubled in one year on the Oregon coast. I was shopping for a piece of land for a new gear shed at the time and then said fuck it when the prices doubled. That whole housing disaster was a scam from the government all the way down to the poor people that had a house for a year or two. I remember the country time commercials . It was like handing out candy to a baby and then crash. The real-estate industry milked the nation for all it could while they could. It could of been the biggest scam to ever effect a nation.
> 
> And now you want to feel sorry for real-estate people for being greedy and stupid. imo


Only thing it had to do with the government was politicians deregulation the banking industry.
The free market worked exactly as it would with restraints taken off.

And rich people walked away from upside down mortgages as well


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Even when others were in the race, you fell for Trumps bullshit. WAKE UP.
> You are being conned


London, Once you jump on the Trump Train you don't go back. Its to the end, and I feel like Trump will win. so you can't get me to think otherwise. Even you are not happy about the Hillary option or you would mention her name with confidence and openly support her.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

@nitro harley 
Want to see a good movie. 
Watch 
The big short.
Got a lot of stars in it. And it is factual


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, Once you jump on the Trump Train you don't go back. Its to the end, and I feel like Trump will win. so you can't get me to think otherwise. Even you are not happy about the Hillary option or you would mention her name with confidence and openly support her.


I will vote for Hillary come Nov 8th because she is a much better choice than Trump. I think you are voting for Trump due to your dislike of Hispanics and Trump said he will build a wall. That was enough for you . Keep it real.
The question is why do you hate Hispanics so much ? Can you at least be honest and man enough to discuss this.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Only thing it had to do with the government was politicians deregulation the banking industry.
> The free market worked exactly as it would with restraints taken off.
> 
> And rich people walked away from upside down mortgages as well


Chesus, This house I bought in Hawaii was built in 07 right before the crash. Some sucker developer lost his ass and then I came in with some cash and licked my chops. The house still had the new smell in it. I am almost done with the landscaping and getting ready to put in my man cave barbecue patio. When I am done I don't know if I want to put it on the market or not, but if I do decide to sell it It will be for much more than I paid for it. 

I don't feel guilty for taking advantage of anybody if I make a bundle, but the market is going up and baby boomers are moving to Hawaii to retire so I might get greedy and sell at the right time. Or maybe not, because I kinda like it here. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well see4, Its true. You can thank Trump for fox's decline in ratings. imo


I'm curious about your thoughts on the following:

If Fox News was the most watched news outlet, would that make them the "lame stream media"?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I doubt trump is trying to con anyone.
> His ego is running for office and the salesman side of him is trying to close the deal


Bullshit. His whole game is a fraud and con.. Guy can't even be honest about his net worth.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump also believes you need to treat women like shit
> 
> "Women: You have to treat them like s--t." –Donald Trump


What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump/bernie or bernie/trump
> 
> Making america great for all!


Two different politics Flaming Lie, but we can understand why this personality would like a fraud like Trump


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I will vote for Hillary come Nov 8th because she is a much better choice than Trump. I think you are voting for Trump due to your dislike of Hispanics and Trump said he will build a wall. That was enough for you . Keep it real.
> The question is why do you hate Hispanics so much ? Can you at least be honest and man enough to discuss this.


London , you are a little bit narrow minded. I like Mexicans and I have been working with them for years and wouldn't want anything to happen the hard working hispanics that are here in our country. I would like to see them here legally and stop the open border policy. The hispanics that are here that are into the drug or human trafficking business need to get the hell out of here and the wall will be a good start. 

We can't be the country that doesn't give a shit, even Mexico has laws for the same thing , but they enforce their laws and we don't. It won't be as bad as you are thinking, I believe that Trump will be the best thing that ever happened to hard working Hispanics when the dust settles. imo


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What does one have to do with the other?


Things Trump says.
You put up a Trump quote. I followed with another.
Pay the fuck attention or are you getting your personalities confused ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London , you are a little bit narrow minded. I like Mexicans and I have been working with them for years and wouldn't want anything to happen the hard working hispanics that are here in our country. I would like to see them here legally and stop the open border policy. The hispanics that are here that are into the drug or human trafficking business need to get the hell out of here and the wall will be a good start.
> 
> We can't be the country that doesn't give a shit, even Mexico has laws for the same thing , but they enforce their laws and we don't. It won't be as bad as you are thinking, I believe that Trump will be the best thing that ever happened to hard working Hispanics when the dust settles. imo


why did you have to count the Hispanic infants at the hospital ? and do you think all drug and human trafficking come from Mexicans


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm curious about your thoughts on the following:
> 
> If Fox News was the most watched news outlet, would that make them the "lame stream media"?


See4, I liked fox news more than the others because you just can't have a one sided media source , but now I watch a little bit of everything. Like I said you can thank Trump for that. He showed the nation what the media is all about on both sides of the fence. He basically crushed and took their power away that they have had for decades and now people don't care anymore. It was a beautiful thing to watch. imo


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bullshit. His whole game is a fraud and con.. Guy can't even be honest about his net worth.


He is a salesman and probably a sociopath.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, I liked fox news more than the others because you just can't have a one sided media source , but now I watch a little bit of everything. Like I said you can thank Trump for that. He showed the nation what the media is all about on both sides of the fence. He basically crushed and took their power away that they have had for decades and now people don't care anymore. It was a beautiful thing to watch. imo


and now the media will start to question all the lies and frauds Trump spew forth. People like you will ignore. The intelligent ones will realize the con. Trump fucked himself


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He is a salesman and probably a sociopath.


plus con and fraud.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> plus con and fraud.


He let's others do that for him. 
He's the salesman


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> They will all have their day in court. And real-estate people aren't very high up on my list for honesty and respect thats for sure. I blame them for pushing home sales onto people after they drove the home prices threw the roof. It seems like when the government was willing to put money up to people that shouldn't of qualified for loans the real-estate people milked them for all they could. So I don't like them for feeling bad about getting suckered like they in turn suckered the public. imo


"I blame them (real estate agents) for pushing home sales". Yet, you don't blame Trump for pushing a seminar that was an out and out fraud from its name to its claims? The people who were ripped off were encouraged and hectored to use credit to pay for the seminar of the fraudulently named university. 

Look at the tactics used by Trump University and documented in the training guides for their sales staff. Then tell me that Trump isn't using the same tactics in his campaign today. You even posted a video where a scholar who studies communications said as much.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, This house I bought in Hawaii was built in 07 right before the crash. Some sucker developer lost his ass and then I came in with some cash and licked my chops. The house still had the new smell in it. I am almost done with the landscaping and getting ready to put in my man cave barbecue patio. When I am done I don't know if I want to put it on the market or not, but if I do decide to sell it It will be for much more than I paid for it.
> 
> I don't feel guilty for taking advantage of anybody if I make a bundle, but the market is going up and baby boomers are moving to Hawaii to retire so I might get greedy and sell at the right time. Or maybe not, because I kinda like it here. nitro


There is a difference between recognizing a good buy and defrauding people.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London , you are a little bit narrow minded. I like Mexicans and I have been working with them for years and wouldn't want anything to happen the hard working hispanics that are here in our country. I would like to see them here legally and stop the open border policy. The hispanics that are here that are into the drug or human trafficking business need to get the hell out of here and the wall will be a good start.
> 
> We can't be the country that doesn't give a shit, even Mexico has laws for the same thing , but they enforce their laws and we don't. It won't be as bad as you are thinking, I believe that Trump will be the best thing that ever happened to hard working Hispanics when the dust settles. imo


Big difference. 
I can move to Mexico, own property get a job. 
THEN apply for legal status.
Mexicans have to wait on average 18 years before their application for a immigration visa is even considered


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why did you have to count the Hispanic infants at the hospital ? and do you think all drug and human trafficking come from Mexicans


London, I will be nice and answer your question. When you live in a small town for six decades and then watch a transformation of culture taking place in a very short time why would you not mention or talk about it? My wife was in the hospital for a surgery and it happened to be right next to all the new borns. I mentioned it because it is a major thing for a small community to adjust to in a short time. The school system is struggling and the court system is struggling to keep up. Its not a secret that times are a changing and it shouldn't be shrugged off like it doesn't matter. 

I do believe most of the heroin and meth are coming from the south. Everybody grows their own pot or goes to the pot store for their weed. All you got to do is check at the jail rosters to see the effects of where dope is being bought and brought from as an example. So counting babies being born is only an example of the change of culture that is taking place. I love babies, but I wont be shut up about talking about it. nitro.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

@ChesusRice

please read a book or study up before releasing dribble out of said pie-hole.

the mortgage industry is a fraud machine.

the appraisers, the rating agencies, the entire mortgage industry switched from stringent credit checks under old savings and loan standards and because of securitization providing faux liquidity into credit markets, these scum bags worked hand in hand flipping homes with liar loans, ninja loans. they would sell fresh mortgages ( very bad mortgages ) into wall street meat grinder so more faux liquidity could be created at 40-1 leverage.

a pin head could see the home prices explode on a simple case/shiller chart since the late 90's as securitization gathered pace. a 2% trend became a yearly 6% trend in value. the banks ( citi , jp morgan, goldman sachs ) payed off the clintons the first go around when they de-regulated the system. much like the 20's-30's depression, the regulation was put in place so these trading houses could not become systemic risks but under the corrupt clinton regime, they went back and revisited sins of the past. deregulated banking so they could pump trillions of fresh liquidity via cds, cdo, out of control leverage. 

then the economy crashed in 2007 because of this deregulation exploding in everyones face as those bundled mortgages started imploding. dragging the world toward global depression. this forced .gov to bailout the fucking bankers, countrywide. who bailed out the banks ? tax payers...... so because bill and hillary being totally fucking corrupt, the system crashed. now the clinton foundation gets " kick -backs " from citi, goldman sachs, jp morgan for enriching the elite who run these businesses.

25 trillion gone from global banking system, families crushed, job market destroyed, bailouts........ but yet not one fucking banking, mortgage, rating agency ceo in prison ? yet i can turn on cops and see 30 people in squad car per hour for petty shit.

viva hillary and her corruption. a dirty ass family that has destroyed america with cocaine running, corruption, deregulating banking industry over decades ....


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and now the media will start to question all the lies and frauds Trump spew forth. People like you will ignore. The intelligent ones will realize the con. Trump fucked himself


Time will tell. And as time goes by we will see if your opinion holds water. I think your cup has a hole in it because after a year of everybody trying to take Trump down on both sides it hasn't worked yet. imo


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "I blame them (real estate agents) for pushing home sales". Yet, you don't blame Trump for pushing a seminar that was an out and out fraud from its name to its claims? The people who were ripped off were encouraged and hectored to use credit to pay for the seminar of the fraudulently named university.
> 
> Look at the tactics used by Trump University and documented in the training guides for their sales staff. Then tell me that Trump isn't using the same tactics in his campaign today. You even posted a video where a scholar who studies communications said as much.


hey, Fogdog. There are a lot of stupid people out there and stupid is what stupid does. All trade schools have a sales pitch for stupid people they know more than likely won't benefit from the outcome. All of them will promise you the moon just to fill the seats. Colleges and Universities are no different. imo


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is a difference between recognizing a good buy and defrauding people.


If Trump made just a few people more successful than they would of been it was a success. imo

The rest of them are just the sheep that more than likely would'n of done worth a shit no matter what they did. imo

Not everybody is worthy of success and you know that. imo


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

*Wall Street deregulation pushed by Clinton advisers, documents reveal*


Previously restricted papers reveal attempts to rush president to support act, later blamed for deepening banking crisis. Wall Street deregulation, blamed for deepening the banking crisis, was aggressively pushed by advisers to Bill Clinton who have also been at the heart of current White House policy-making, according to newly disclosed documents from his presidential library.

The previously restricted papers reveal two separate attempts, in 1995 and 1997, to hurry Clinton into supporting a repeal of the Depression-era Glass Steagall Act and allow investment banks, insurers and retail banks to merge.

A Financial Services Modernization Act was passed by Congress in 1999, giving retrospective clearance to the 1998 merger of Citigroup and Travelers Group and unleashing a wave of Wall Street consolidation that was later blamed for forcing taxpayers to spend billions bailing out the enlarged banks after the sub-prime mortgage crisis. The White House papers show only limited discussion of the risks of such deregulation, but include a private note which reveals that details of a deal with Citigroup to clear its merger in advance of the legislation were deleted from official documents, for fear of it leaking out. “Please eat this paper after you have read this,” jokes the hand-written 1998 note addressed to Gene Sperling, then director of Clinton’s National Economic Council.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/19/wall-street-deregulation-clinton-advisers-obama


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I will be nice and answer your question. When you live in a small town for six decades and then watch a transformation of culture taking place in a very short time why would you not mention or talk about it? My wife was in the hospital for a surgery and it happened to be right next to all the new borns. I mentioned it because it is a major thing for a small community to adjust to in a short time. The school system is struggling and the court system is struggling to keep up. Its not a secret that times are a changing and it shouldn't be shrugged off like it doesn't matter.
> 
> I do believe most of the heroin and meth are coming from the south. Everybody grows their own pot or goes to the pot store for their weed. All you got to do is check at the jail rosters to see the effects of where dope is being bought and brought from as an example. So counting babies being born is only an example of the change of culture that is taking place. I love babies, but I wont be shut up about talking about it. nitro.


So you went to the hospital and counted Hispanics infants because a lot of Hispanics now live in your town ? Why can't Hispanic live in the same town as you ?
You also said the school system is struggling. Is this the same school system that you dropped out of ? 
Nitro why do you dislike Hispanics? Do you not see your racism ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Time will tell. And as time goes by we will see if your opinion holds water. I think your cup has a hole in it because after a year of everybody trying to take Trump down on both sides it hasn't worked yet. imo


The general election is so different from the GOP primary. You should know this by now


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> @ChesusRice
> 
> please read a book or study up before releasing dribble out of said pie-hole.
> 
> ...


No shit sherlock.
I was responding to nitro and his claim it was real estate agents that were responsible for the housing bubble

And blaming Hillary Clinton for it? 
You are a stupid douche


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

*Hillary Clinton is facing more questions about her close ties to Wall Street financial institutions. Last week, the New York Times urged Clinton to release transcripts of her highly-compensated speeches to Wall Street firm Goldman Sachs.*

The paid speeches are just a slim chapter of her relationship with financial titans. According to Clinton Foundation records, Wall Street financial institutions have donated around $40 million to the eponymous family foundation.

As a non-profit, the Clinton Foundation isn’t legally required to disclose its donors or contributions. The Foundation has publicly disclosed some contributions on its website. It only provides ranges for contributions, e.g. $1-5 million, and doesn’t detail when the contribution was made or for what purpose, if any.

Here’s the chart of contributions from Wall Street to the Clinton Foundation.

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/02/29/clinton-foundation-discloses-40-million-in-wall-street-donations/


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

it was the agents also you pin head.

they knew the liar loans, ninja loans a total joke. you had people with no credit background who owned 3-5 homes / condo's.

the scum bag mortgage pimps knew all of this but because of 5% of said dirty money entered personal account in the end, so they kept trap shut ..... scum-bags.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Big difference.
> I can move to Mexico, own property get a job.
> THEN apply for legal status.
> Mexicans have to wait on average 18 years before their application for a immigration visa is even considered


Chesus, have you looked up about what it takes for an american to own property in Mexico? I have a fisherman friend that had trouble doing that. I will study that and get back to you. Obama said it only takes two years or less for a immigrant to come here from an Arab country so whats up with the eighteen years? I personally know of Mexicans that achieved citizenship in way less than that. I will look that up to later too.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you went to the hospital and counted Hispanics infants because a lot of Hispanics now live in your town ? Why can't Hispanic live in the same town as you ?
> You also said the school system is struggling. Is this the same school system that you dropped out of ?
> Nitro why do you dislike Hispanics? Do you not see your racism ?


London, This is what I don't like about you. You just can't have a civil discussion without throwing the race card out there. Get over it or get out of the way because you are a good example of why what Trump says makes a lot of sense to a lot of people. The tactics you use are going by by. And common sense is coming back. imo


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Big difference.
> I can move to Mexico, own property get a job.
> THEN apply for legal status.
> Mexicans have to wait on average 18 years before their application for a immigration visa is even considered


Are you so stupid as to think that? When did they change it where you could own property?
You can get a blow job if you have some money. Go there as an illegal and see what happens. You can also apply to run for president right here, see where that will get you.
You seem to be very stupid.
Prove what you say dummy.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The general election is so different from the GOP primary. You should know this by now


London, I have never paid as much attention to an election before in my life. I see voter turnout that is historic on the republican side and I believe Trump will win by a good margin in the general. So hang on to your hat, the Trump Train is chugging hard. The same thing happened when Reagan ran and it will happen this time too. imo


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

its really funny how these goofs go on and on and on about trump university but the liberal scum ignore hillary and bill running coke onto usa streets in 90's, deregulating banking that destroyed millions of families and businesses, jobs ...... 

and now the clinton foundation is taking payoffs from wall street and corrupt world leaders yet total silence.

what did more damage ? trump university dribble or global economic meltdown because of deregulation under clinton. you f'n pin heads do not even understand finance or the fact that said deregulation was the driver for the short term economic miracle under billy clinton the white collar gangster with his corrupt wife at his side every step. now the foundation, the dirty secrets hidden in the deleted emails , so f'n corrupt ....


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, This is what I don't like about you. You just can't have a civil discussion without throwing the race card out there. Get over it or get out of the way because you are a good example of why what Trump says makes a lot of sense to a lot of people. The tactics you use are going by by. And common sense is coming back. imo


You don't like me because I point out your racism. Lets get it right. 
You dislike Hispanic, the question should be why. Are you willing to explore that ? Why does it bother you that so many are now living in your town ? Are they not allowed to live.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> its really funny how these goofs go on and on and on about trump university but the liberal scum ignore hillary and bill running coke onto usa streets in 90's, deregulating banking that destroyed millions of families and businesses, jobs ......
> 
> and now the clinton foundation is taking payoffs from wall street and corrupt world leaders yet total silence.
> 
> what did more damage ? trump university dribble or global economic meltdown because of deregulation under clinton. you f'n pin heads do not even understand finance or the fact that said deregulation was the driver for the short term economic miracle under billy clinton the white collar gangster with his corrupt wife at his side every step. now the foundation, the dirty secrets hidden in the deleted emails , so f'n corrupt ....


Well said SD, I have said all along that Trump will crush crooked Hillary and I am sticking to it. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You don't like me because I point out your racism. Lets get it right.
> You dislike Hispanic, the question should be why. Are you willing to explore that ? Why does it bother you that so many are now living in your town ? Are they not allowed to live.


London, you can go on and on with the liberal talking racists stuff and I have to tell you it just doesn't work like you want it too anymore. People want legal immigration and our laws enforced . Its that simple.

They are aloud to come to this country as they like but it will have to be legally. Its not rocket science. 

The left has blown there load on racist stuff and worn out the word. imo


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, you can go on and on with the liberal talking racists stuff and I have to tell you it just doesn't work like you want it too anymore. People want legal immigration and our laws enforced . Its that simple.
> 
> They are aloud to come to this country as they like but it will have to be legally. Its not rocket science.
> 
> The left has blown there load on racist stuff and worn out the word. imo


It's not the liberal blah blah blah
It's you. You aren't aware of the racist shit you spew on This board. We are. And you get angry when we point it out.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> It's not the liberal blah blah blah
> It's you. You aren't aware of the racist shit you spew on This board. We are. And you get angry when we point it out.


He trolls you trolls and you cry and whine about it!!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> It's not the liberal blah blah blah
> It's you. You aren't aware of the racist shit you spew on This board. We are. And you get angry when we point it out.


Well chesus, The tide is turning on what you think anymore. As of this next election I am an independent and for a good reason. I hope we can still be friends for the next few months and have civil discussions about what bugs you about me. The racist stuff just doesn't hold water and there will be a big change coming for people that think like I do. imo

Hang tight everything will be OK. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> @ChesusRice
> 
> please read a book or study up before releasing dribble out of said pie-hole.
> 
> ...


Get off the crack pipe kid.

The mortgage industry is not a "fraud machine". The mortgage backed securities in its subordinate credit default swaps were a fraud, invented by a financial system deregulated during the Bush administration. Then in 2008 the country passed laws that deter those type of schemes, but the Republican party has been fighting it ever since. Unsurprisingly.

You tried to tie the Clintons to this disaster. And for that your tiny penis is tiny and you are full on retarded. You basically said, "The housing market crashed, therefore Hillary and Bill are corrupt." Do you know how fucking stupid that sounds?

I will agree with one tiny point you made, in that I agree that financiers who caused this disaster should be arrested and put in jail and fucked in the ass. Not that there is anything wrong with that, if you're into that kind of thing. But again, nothing to do with Bill and Hillary. And your tiny penis is still quite tiny.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

@see4 ..... listen son.....,

first go climb out of your basement and make your mommy a sandwich ....

second. the securitization market was invented in the 80's you pin head.

the clintons deregulated the banking industry in the late 90's ( read the damn article i posted last page from u.k. ) dodd / frank without said deregulation under clinton, the banking / mortgage / cdo meltdown would not have happened in the derivative casino ~ and now the bitch takes hundreds of thousands in kick-back via the clinton foundation from said wall street bankers.

get your facts straight before you talk about something you have no clue about !!!! just as you are clueless on quantitative easing, it's effects on bonds 30 / 10 5's, rates by the primary bankers issuing liquidity, whats done with said liquidity etc ...... and why it does not cause inflation or if so, what type .......

run along little boy before you get clowned in real time.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> Get off the crack pipe kid.
> 
> The mortgage industry is not a "fraud machine". The mortgage backed securities in its subordinate credit default swaps were a fraud, invented by a financial system deregulated during the Bush administration. Then in 2008 the country passed laws that deter those type of schemes, but the Republican party has been fighting it ever since. Unsurprisingly.
> 
> ...


see4, Come on, simmer down. The mortgage companies made it possible for the real-estate industry to defraud anybody they could while they could until it crashed. Who started the everybody should own there own house no matter what? Our politicians started it and they are incompetent at best on both sides of the isle. When I watched the commercials after commercials about how anybody can get a loan I just had to shake my head. When I bought my first home the bank ran me through the ringer before they gave me a loan back in the early eighties.

I knew something was not right when it was going on before the crash. And in the end it will be tougher than ever before to own your own home for years to come because of it. Lets just hope and pray that Trump can turn this shit around with better paying jobs and give some hope back to young people that will live to see it. imo


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> see4, Come on, simmer down. The mortgage companies made it possible for the real-estate industry to defraud anybody they could while they could until it crashed. Who started the everybody should own there own house no matter what? Our politicians started it and they are incompetent at best on both sides of the isle. When I watched the commercials after commercials about how anybody can get a loan I just had to shake my head. When I bought my first home the bank ran me through the ringer before they gave me a loan back in the early eighties.
> 
> I knew something was not right when it was going on before the crash. And in the end it will be tougher than ever before to own your own home for years to come because of it. Lets just hope and pray that Trump can turn this shit around with better paying jobs and give some hope back to young people that will live to see it. imo


Nothing to do with the real estate companys. Real estate companys are not to blame.
Get off the crank (Hawaii loved meth)


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> Get off the crack pipe kid.
> 
> The mortgage industry is not a "fraud machine". The mortgage backed securities in its subordinate credit default swaps were a fraud, invented by a financial system deregulated during the Bush administration. Then in 2008 the country passed laws that deter those type of schemes, but the Republican party has been fighting it ever since. Unsurprisingly.
> 
> ...


Mortgage industry has plenty of blame


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Mortgage industry has plenty of blame


Because they are responsible for making sure all the adults dont make stupid money decisions?

I say be smart with your financials, or live like a broke slave your whole life.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> Because they are responsible for making sure all the adults dont make stupid money decisions?
> 
> I say be smart with your financials, or live like a broke slave your whole life.


I had mortgage brokers trying to get me into an ARM by deception. 
Buying a home is a lot of emotional pressure.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nothing to do with the real estate companys. Real estate companys are not to blame.
> Get off the crank (Hawaii loved meth)


Chesus, I blame the appraisers and they work for the real-estate people so between the two there is some blame for driving prices up so quickly when the candy was so easy to grab. the banks just gave the money away like it was a free for all and committed fraud on a different level than the ,appraisers and real-estate people. Hey thats just my opinion and I am sticking to it. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I blame the appraisers and they work for the real-estate people so between the two there is some blame for driving prices up so quickly when the candy was so easy to grab. the banks just gave the money away like it was a free for all and committed fraud on a different level than the ,appraisers and real-estate people. Hey thats just my opinion and I am sticking to it. nitro


Appraisers work for themselves. 
They compare prices and make estimates for similar property's in area. 
Stop moving the goal posts


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I had mortgage brokers trying to get me into an ARM by deception.
> Buying a home is a lot of emotional pressure.


Emotional pressure is on the buyer, not the seller/financier. And its all written down and signed by the buyer. If a person doesn't understand every fucking word of a contract, they shouldn't sign it and should seek 3rd party legal advice for clarification. Otherwise, 100% the buyers burden. 

Bought many homes over the years. Always went at them with zero emotional influence regardless of "pressure" lol.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Appraisers work for themselves.
> They compare prices and make estimates for similar property's in area.
> Stop moving the goal posts


Chesus, The appraisers and the county appraisers are all about making money. They are self employed and they all caused the prices of homes to sky rocket and at the same time the county appraisers jump on the band wagon and doubled my property tax's sense 2002. The county then devalued from the high of the crash but didn't lower my tax's. They just adjusted there rates so the revenue wouldn't go down. We all got scammed. imo


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He let's others do that for him.
> He's the salesman


He writes the guide book for it. He taught the con. Now he's playing the con on the GOP.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, The appraisers and the county appraisers are all about making money. They are self employed and they all caused the prices of homes to sky rocket and at the same time the county appraisers jump on the band wagon and doubled my property tax's sense 2002. The county then devalued from the high of the crash but didn't lower my tax's. They just adjusted there rates so the revenue wouldn't go down. We all got scammed. imo


The city here Is doing the same shit. They sent us a letter telling us the appraised value has nothing to do with our property taxes


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He writes the guide book for it. He taught the con. Now he's playing the con on the GOP.


how funny would it be if end of October he just comes out and says this all just practice for a new reality show of his?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> The city here Is doing the same shit. They sent us a letter telling us the appraised value has nothing to do with our property taxes


I got the same letter. I know it sucks. nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> hey, Fogdog. There are a lot of stupid people out there and stupid is what stupid does. All trade schools have a sales pitch for stupid people they know more than likely won't benefit from the outcome. All of them will promise you the moon just to fill the seats. Colleges and Universities are no different. imo


Wow that's pretty dumb. There is a lot of science behind the kind of tactics used by Trump University. The key is to find people vulnerable to that kind of manipulation and then take them for all they are worth. If they had been following the law, then I'd say its dirty but not fraud. But they not only used every trick in the book to bilk people but the used false pretenses to raise the take rate for those "free seminars". 

What you say "stupid is what stupid does" is true. Also, there are a lot of questionable practices that skirt the law but are legal that separate money from stupid or demented people, just ask @ThickStemz . Trump U was not skirting the law, Trump, in the very name of his business broke the law. Trump, in his guidebook taught his sales staff to make false claims about Trump's involvement in writing the curriculum. Which is why he's now being sued for fraud. You can't take money, especially from stupid people, if you use deceptive and illegal practices without committing fraud. Fraudster Trump.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT! @ 7:00 PST

ENJOY!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-san-jose-ca-live-stream/


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wow that's pretty dumb. There is a lot of science behind the kind of tactics used by Trump University. The key is to find people vulnerable to that kind of manipulation and then take them for all they are worth. If they had been following the law, then I'd say its dirty but not fraud. But they not only used every trick in the book to bilk people but the used false pretenses to raise the take rate for those "free seminars".
> 
> What you say "stupid is what stupid does" is true. Also, there are a lot of questionable practices that skirt the law but are legal that separate money from stupid or demented people, just ask @ThickStemz . Trump U was not skirting the law, Trump, in the very name of his business broke the law. Trump, in his guidebook taught his sales staff to make false claims about Trump's involvement in writing the curriculum. Which is why he's now being sued for fraud. You can't take money, especially from stupid people, if you use deceptive and illegal practices without committing fraud. Fraudster Trump.


To be honest with you Fog Dog, It will end up being a none issue. imo


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> how funny would it be if end of October he just comes out and says this all just practice for a new reality show of his?


"Reality Show" is how Trump, Fox and some of the other media outlets have been playing it for the last year. I think the series jumped the shark a few weeks ago when Trump really did win the GOP nomination. It's gotten too real and it's not funny anymore.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> To be honest with you Fog Dog, It will end up being a none issue. imo


but it would be funny if the newly elected Pres in limbo loses in both CA and NY class action suits.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> To be honest with you Fog Dog, It will end up being a none issue. imo


To be honest with you nitro, it is an issue that won't go away. Trump's lies are many and quite huuuuuge but he can't make shit up in court like he can at one of his cracker red meat rallies.

Trump said "California is not in a drought, OK?". What do you think about that?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "Reality Show" is how Trump, Fox and some of the other media outlets have been playing it for the last year. I think the series jumped the shark a few weeks ago when Trump really did win the GOP nomination. It's gotten too real and it's not funny anymore.


i agree. it's almost scary how close he is to the white house.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> To be honest with you nitro, it is an issue that won't go away. Trump's lies are many and quite huuuuuge but he can't make shit up in court like he can at one of his cracker red meat rallies.
> 
> Trump said "California is not in a drought, OK?". What do you think about that?



What's Brexit by the way? LOL


----------



## see4 (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Mortgage industry has plenty of blame


Yes, I agree. But they aren't fraudulent, and it has nothing to do with Bill and Hillary Clinton.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

brexit is the u.k. pulling out of the eurozone monetary agreement a clusterfuck from day one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> brexit is the u.k. pulling out of the eurozone monetary agreement a clusterfuck from day one.


you should send Drumpf a tweet cause he didn't know when asked.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

Obamacare / Hillarycare update -

Blue Cross Blue Shield seeks 60% rate hikes in 2017 ~ Blue Cross has complained about federal health plan costs

Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Texas - the state's largest insurer* - has asked for rate hikes of nearly 60% for next year in three popular HMO plans*. According to filings listed on healthcare.gov, Blue Cross and Blue Shield seeks increases between *57.33 percent and 59.35 percent for two of its Blue Advantage Plus plans.* A Blue Advantage Health Maintenance Organization Plan is asking for a 58.6 percent hike.

The company, which is the only carrier to offer health coverage in all of Texas' 254 counties, would not specify Wednesday what would happen if does not get the rate increase it says it needs. "No final decisions have been made regarding our 2017 Texas offerings," spokesman Gustavo Bujanda said in a statement emailed to the Houston Chronicle.

"The rates we have submitted for review and approval are supported by strong actuarial principles, science and data," the statement continued.

The company said in its request that the hike could *affect nearly 603,000 Texans buying individual policies through the federal exchange mandated by the Affordable Care Act*. It is not known what increases will be requested for employer-sponsored group policies. "The anticipated health risk of the people in any given market is the largest component of determining rate changes," the company statement said. Judging by the soaring premium, the "health risk" is likewise going through the roof: risk which it appears nobody had anticipated five years ago when the ACA tax was passed. BlueCross is not alone: insurers across the nation have complained vigorously that they are losing money in the federal exchanges as some customers have proven more costly to cover than anticipated. Under the health-care law, an insurer can no longer deny coverage to someone based on her or his health status or pre-existing condition.

http://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/texas/article/Blue-Cross-Blue-Shield-seeks-60-rate-hikes-in-7958152.php


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> but it would be funny if the newly elected Pres in limbo loses in both CA and NY class action suits.


I think the scenario is Trump loses the election then gets drubbed the CA and NY courts. By the time this is all over, Trump will still be popular with the crackers, like Palin is, but he will be a joke to everybody else, like Palin is. There should be some pretty amusing images of Trump in the grocery store checkout stands where we idly look at the front cover pictures of celebs on National Inquirer. The funniest one I saw was Saddam Hussein in drag, claiming he was a transvestite. The stuff they will do to Trump will be hilarious. And Yuuuuuuge.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

it was a non-starter from day one.

using the same exchange rate regarding currencies is not smart as the economic dislocation because of open borders / germany have crushed many other countries in the union. slovenia lost many factory jobs, took on loads of debt when it entered the union. then places like greece go under rocking system, people getting water boarded as state assets sold off as debt obligations are can-kicked into the 2040's and beyond ....

as rome burns. yet, the dumb vote for bernie as this utopian socialist construct in europe has imploded ..... , maybe someone should ask bernie how socialism has worked out across europe before we import this disaster ~


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> Obamacare / Hillarycare update -
> 
> Blue Cross Blue Shield seeks 60% rate hikes in 2017 ~ Blue Cross has complained about federal health plan costs
> 
> ...


Republican Congress isn't funding the ACA. We'll see what happens this election when congressmen mess with constituent's health care plans.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> but it would be funny if the newly elected Pres in limbo loses in both CA and NY class action suits.


Well, if Hillary goes to jail we will all be laughing I guess. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> it was a non-starter from day one.
> 
> using the same exchange rate regarding currencies is not smart as the economic dislocation because of open borders / germany have crushed many other countries in the union.


so you aren't concerned that Trump had no idea what it was? seems like a future Pres should have a bit more of a clue


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> it was a non-starter from day one.
> 
> using the same exchange rate regarding currencies is not smart as the economic dislocation because of open borders / germany have crushed many other countries in the union.


growing pains


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, if Hillary goes to jail we will all be laughing I guess. LOL *TRUMP!*


what if hillary or trump have to be sworn in from a jail cell? is that possible? lol. QUAYLE in 2020!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> To be honest with you nitro, it is an issue that won't go away. Trump's lies are many and quite huuuuuge but he can't make shit up in court like he can at one of his cracker red meat rallies.
> 
> Trump said "California is not in a drought, OK?". What do you think about that?


It probably won't go away until the jury has spoken. Its a none issue to me just like the clinton stuff is a none issue to you. When I say that this is the greatest show on earth I wasn't kidding . imo


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> growing pains


exactly. traveling in europe pre Euro was a clusterfuck. border checks, different currencies. had to change if they wanted to keep up with the rest of the world


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 2, 2016)

daily reminder that the majority of trumps employees are in america​


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, if Hillary goes to jail we will all be laughing I guess. LOL *TRUMP!*


What was she charged with? Is it worse than charges for Trump for fraud -- charged under RICO statutes nonetheless.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> what if hillary or trump have to be sworn in from a jail cell? is that possible? lol. QUAYLE in 2020!


Well, I believe the clinton stuff will happen before the Trump stuff so, who the hell knows right now? I don't think hillary will have a jury trail and Trump can more than likely put it off and put it off until its too late to effect the election like you think it will. imo


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What was she charged with? Is it worse than charges for Trump for fraud -- charged under RICO statutes nonetheless.


I would take the whole trump U thing more in earnest if there wasn't such a YUUGE conflict of interest here

http://dailycaller.com/2016/06/01/judge-presiding-over-trump-university-case-is-member-of-la-raza-lawyers-group/

seriously
, how do you explain this one away?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> Emotional pressure is on the buyer, not the seller/financier. And its all written down and signed by the buyer. If a person doesn't understand every fucking word of a contract, they shouldn't sign it and should seek 3rd party legal advice for clarification. Otherwise, 100% the buyers burden.
> 
> Bought many homes over the years. Always went at them with zero emotional influence regardless of "pressure" lol.


Only time I ever bought a house. I went to Lendingtree.com
they hooked us up with a mortgage broker. The mortgage broker told us with our FICO we could get 5.5%. I said great put it in writing. He told me if we locked in a rate now we would be stuck with it. He will try to get us a better deal. I told him. I want to stay with you but you don't mind if I look at other mortgage brokers do you? He got pissed off. Well I went to a bank and had them underwriting at the same time just in case the mortgage broker fell through or tried to fuck us. I kept in contact with him and asked him if he got a mortgage, he said he was working on it. 2 days before we were supposed to firm everything up with the owner and his bank the mortgage broker told me He secured a 13.5% arm.

I told him I would rather walk then buy the house at that rate. He told me I could refinance in 6 months no problem. I said No. Then he told me I owed him money for the appraisal and the inspection. I told him have the appraiser and inspector send me the bill and I will pay him.

Made another call and got had the bank underwrite the mortgage for 5.25%.

Mortgage brokers and some banks make more money getting you into higher interest loans than they do by getting you the lowest rate. They get their cut and don't care if you get fucked.

Buying a house especially your first one is a very emotional purchase. And if it wasn't for the internet I wouldn't of educated myself on every scam they were trying to pull on me.

Watch The big short. There is a scene in there were 2 mortgage brokers are describing how they get people into bad mortgages easily


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What was she charged with? Is it worse than charges for Trump for fraud -- charged under RICO statutes nonetheless.


What if the judge is found to have a boner over the Trump immigration policy? We have a long ways to go and who knows? maybe the Clinton foundation will have a RICO charge before its over. The greatest show on earth is written by the day so hang on for the wild ride. imo


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3698016
> daily reminder that the majority of trumps employees are in america​


That's old shit. This is the new zeitgeist: 






You might try reading some facts. They are more healthy for you than junk news.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

see4 said:


> Yes, I agree. But they aren't fraudulent, and it has nothing to do with Bill and Hillary Clinton.


Mortgage brokers have no self interest in getting you into the lowest rate they can.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

europe will soon implode because of economic hardship, un-fundable socialistic handouts ( see greece ) and muslim influx applying more pressure upon economic system ......

because, who is paying for the muslims food, healthcare ..... no good job outlook either for them as they do not look at the economic revolution with western ideals is a non-starter for them as it goes against their " gods wishes " .....

and looking back throughout history europe has never been a big happy family. and the derivative boogieman lies hidden on the large german banking balance sheets. 75 trillion in derivatives ( deutsche bank alone ). who's gonna bail them out when the time comes, gulp -

in fact all the bailouts are for funding the banks monthly notes the money goes from the imf, euro central banks into greek banks, then bounces back into germany and france, italy banking complex for previous debt sin's ( construct of euro from day one ) .....


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What if the judge is found to have a boner over the Trump immigration policy? We have a long ways to go and who knows? maybe the Clinton foundation will have a RICO charge before its over. The greatest show on earth is written by the day so hang on for the wild ride. imo


Are you degrading your replies into "what if" scenarios? Maybe this and that? I'm not going to debate what if scenarios, that's absurd. The FBI report is due soon and if she is charged, I'll be just a happy as you. But that's not a fact and its ridiculous to speculate like you are. 

here are some healthy facts that are better for you than junk news:

Trump IS charged for fraud under RICO. The case against him is strong. He'll have his day in court. Until then, every time he slams that judge, he makes himself look more and more ridiculous. As he did last Tuesday.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 2, 2016)

euro crisis in all its glory ......

it's very simple indeed.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

There are a number or mortgage scams out there. Let’s look at a few:

*Bait-and-switch schemes:*

These schemes involve an offer that is presented to the borrower early-on as a means to entice, but later once the borrower has signed, the terms of the deal change. Essentially the borrower jumps on a great deal, and ends up with a terrible one. Negative amortization loans can fall under this category as they present borrowers with a great introductory low rate, but before long the interest rate may become unmanageable for many borrowers.

*Loan flipping:*

Loan flipping refers to the practice of constantly refinancing a mortgage, often times when it is unnecessary, or offers little to no benefit. A broker, bank, or loan officer may encourage a homeowner to refinance their loan simply to collect the associated fees and commission, saddling the homeowner with more and more unneeded debt.

*Loan packing:*

Loan packing is the act of adding overages and other unnecessary or high closing costs to your loan. It’s similar to getting your car worked on by a mechanic and getting hit with a ton of random charges that make little sense. Basically a broker or lender will add fees or encourage you to buy into programs that aren’t necessary, and simply make your loan more expensive.

*Mortgage Servicing Scams:*

After closing your loan you may be told you owe certain fees, or end up with different terms than those you agreed upon. Mortgage servicing scams usually involve the lender who will discourage homeowners to refinance with a different lender, or simply tell them they aren’t able to do so. The borrower will feel trapped with a certain bank or lender thanks to these conniving plans.

*Loan Modification Scams:*

Ever since loan modification progams became widespread, scammers have surfaced, looking to take advantage of already debt-stricken homeowners. These types of scams usually require that homeowners provide an upfront fee in order to get a loan modification. Many of these may be unnecessary, as homeowners are able to receive comparable assistance free of charge via housing counseling agencies and similar outfits.

*Equity stripping:*

Equity stripping is another mortgage scam where a bank or lender will encourage a homeowner to take cash-out of their home time after time until most of the equity in their home is stripped away. And once the homeowner is stuck with a huge mortgage they can’t afford, they may foreclose and give their house up to the bank.

These practices can easily fall under the categories of mortgage fraud or mortgage scams. While they may be legal in some cases, they are usually done in bad faith and for the monetary reward only.

The job of any bank, lender, broker, or salesperson is to assist a homeowner or potential homeowner, and do so with honesty and in good faith, as outlined in Real Estate Law. The sad thing is that major corporations are setting a bad example for anyone who sets out to work for or with them.

Mortgage fraud can also hurt banks and lenders, if fraudulent brokers or borrowers, or both work together to slip sketchy deals through the cracks.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Are you degrading your replies into "what if" scenarios? Maybe this and that? I'm not going to debate what if scenarios, that's absurd. The FBI report is due soon and if she is charged, I'll be just a happy as you. But that's not a fact and its ridiculous to speculate like you are.
> 
> here are some healthy facts that are better for you than junk news:
> 
> Trump IS charged for fraud under RICO. The case against him is strong. He'll have his day in court. Until then, every time he slams that judge, he makes himself look more and more ridiculous. As he did last Tuesday.


But the judge is Mexican


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That's old shit. This is the new zeitgeist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fogdog, What does that tell you? Trump has trashed the media and people just don't care what they write. Do you see the date on that? What does that tell you? It tells me that nobody cared because his numbers have sky rocketed sense then. We have never seen anything like this before and Trumps support so far has only really gone up. I know you will let me know next month how it is working out and I will predict right now it will do nothing like you think it will. imo


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, you can go on and on with the liberal talking racists stuff and I have to tell you it just doesn't work like you want it too anymore. People want legal immigration and our laws enforced . Its that simple.
> 
> They are aloud to come to this country as they like but it will have to be legally. Its not rocket science.
> 
> The left has blown there load on racist stuff and worn out the word. imo


allowed.
Nitro you never answered as to why you think Hispanic can't live where you live. You have no way of knowing if these good people are citizens or not. Hell the babies that you count in the hospital are all citizens. Why don't you like Hispanic ? How would you feel if blacks decided they love your area. Would you then dislike them too ? Guy dig deep and look hard in that mirror.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> europe will soon implode because of economic hardship, un-fundable socialistic handouts ( see greece ) and muslim influx applying more pressure upon economic system ......
> 
> because, who is paying for the muslims food, healthcare ..... no good job outlook either for them as they do not look at the economic revolution with western ideals is a non-starter for them as it goes against their " gods wishes " .....
> 
> ...


More breathy hyperbole from the same people that brought us Donald Trump, GOP presidential candidate for 2016. The European Union has been a great success and with that come greater expectations. What you are seeing now are growing pains but the economy of the union is in no great danger.

I suppose you are a climate science denier too.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Are you degrading your replies into "what if" scenarios? Maybe this and that? I'm not going to debate what if scenarios, that's absurd. The FBI report is due soon and if she is charged, I'll be just a happy as you. But that's not a fact and its ridiculous to speculate like you are.
> 
> here are some healthy facts that are better for you than junk news:
> 
> Trump IS charged for fraud under RICO. The case against him is strong. He'll have his day in court. Until then, every time he slams that judge, he makes himself look more and more ridiculous. As he did last Tuesday.


We will have to wait and see what happens. I could care less about people making a choice about trying to get rich quick whether it seems to be a scam to them or not. I bet eighty percent of the college kids think they got scammed for way more money than those people spent. imo


----------



## see4 (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Mortgage brokers have no self interest in getting you into the lowest rate they can.


They do when they can refinance you and get a point in the refinance.

I refinanced one of my mortgages from 4% to 3.25% last year. He had no other reason to do other than get a point. I don't even think it was a point, I think I paid like $1250. I start saving in 18 months after closing the refi. So it was worth it for both of us.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fogdog, What does that tell you? Trump has trashed the media and people just don't care what they write. Do you see the date on that? What does that tell you? It tells me that nobody cared because his numbers have sky rocketed sense then. We have never seen anything like this before and Trumps support so far has only really gone up. I know you will let me know next month how it is working out and I will predict right now it will do nothing like you think it will. imo


Too funny this. Well, they can't write a summary of Trump's lies for 2016 because we are not even half way through it. 

Just look at the change in attitudes recently regarding Trump. I know you don't care because you only eat junk news, along with an atrociously large but still minority number of people who slaver over every bit of red meat Trump throws their way. They got what they wanted, Trump is GOP presidential nominee. About 60% of voters didn't participate in that. They aren't Trump supporters and his methods won't be quite so effective on them.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> allowed.
> Nitro you never answered as to why you think Hispanic can't live where you live. You have no way of knowing if these good people are citizens or not. Hell the babies that you count in the hospital are all citizens. Why don't you like Hispanic ? How would you feel if blacks decided they love your area. Would you then dislike them too ? Guy dig deep and look hard in that mirror.


London, This is another thing I don't really like about you and you might be just fine but your hung up on the racist shit to much. You have simply just wore it out. You make up all this shit that I didn't say. I live on an island where I am in a less than 8% white neighborhood and the whole neighborhood eats and has a beautiful time together. Its like a love fest. I have a black son in law that is a beautiful person that loves my daughter, and me, and I love them. But you always want to take the liberal racist road at any moment you can and, me and most of america are tired of it. You know I work with Mexicans, heck I hired one to help me build a fence here in Hawaii and if he was my neighbor we would have barbecue together. 

I don't know if you looked in the mirror what you would see. Who the hell knows? nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> We will have to wait and see what happens. I could care less about people making a choice about trying to get rich quick whether it seems to be a scam to them or not. I bet eighty percent of the college kids think they got scammed for way more money than those people spent. imo


It doesn't really matter what you care, nitro. The people he scammed are participating in those lawsuits. They most certainly care. 

A real college doesn't make the same claims that Trump U did. Degrees take four years and a lot of hard work. Did anybody flunk out of Trump U? I don't think so. Colleges flunk students and won't let them continue if they fail to maintain an adequate GPA. That's because the degree means something when a real college or university awards one.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny this. Well, they can't write a summary of Trump's lies for 2016 because we are not even half way through it. Just look at the change in attitudes recently regarding Trump. I know you don't care because you only eat junk news, along with an atrociously large but still minority number of people who slaver over every bit of red meat Trump throws their way. They got what they wanted, Trump is GOP presidential nominee. About 60% of voters didn't participate in that. They aren't Trump supporters and his methods won't be quite so effective on them.


Well if thats the case your work is done. Don't forget though that Reagan was in the same position at the same time I believe and what happened there? nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, This is another thing I don't really like about you and you might be just fine but your hung up on the racist shit to much. You have simply just wore it out. You make up all this shit that I didn't say. I live on an island where I am in a less than 8% white neighborhood and the whole neighborhood eats and has a beautiful time together. Its like a love fest. I have a black son in law that is a beautiful person that loves my daughter, and me, and I love them. But you always want to take the liberal racist road at any moment you can and, me and most of america are tired of it. You know I work with Mexicans, heck I hired one to help me build a fence here in Hawaii and if he was my neighbor we would have barbecue together.
> 
> I don't know if you looked in the mirror what you would see. Who the hell knows? nitro


so you counted Hispanic babies in the hospital because ??... You sound like the only time you can deal with a Mexican is if he works for you. Don't get mad at me because of your flaws. You have no choice but to get along in Hawaii or you will get cooked in an Imu or canned in Spam.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It doesn't really matter what you care, nitro. The people he scammed are participating in those lawsuits. They most certainly care.
> 
> A real college doesn't make the same claims that Trump U did. Degrees take four years and a lot of hard work. Did anybody flunk out of Trump U? I don't think so. Colleges flunk students and won't let them continue if they fail to maintain an adequate GPA. That's because the degree means something when a real college or university awards one.


We can argue about Trump university all day and I would still think it is the only thing the left has to attack Trump with, and it will end up being a non issue. Lets see what happens. I personally don't get into get rich quick seminars, and could care less about people that do. imo


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so you counted Hispanic babies in the hospital because ??... You sound like the only time you can deal with a Mexican is if he works for you. Don't get mad at me because of your flaws. You have no choice but to get along in Hawaii or you will get cooked in an Imu or canned in Spam.


Are you mad because I said I don't like you? Its OK with me because I have decided to be nice to you anyway. nitro


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> A real college doesn't make the same claims that Trump U did. Degrees take four years and a lot of hard work. Did anybody flunk out of Trump U? I don't think so. Colleges flunk students and won't let them continue if they fail to maintain an adequate GPA. That's because the degree means something when a real college or university awards one.


you couldn't even get a federal student loan for Trump U. that's how much of a piece of shit scam it was.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Are you mad because I said I don't like you? Its OK with me because I have decided to be nice to you anyway. nitro


mad ? I'm not mad at all. You are the one angry. Tell me how did you feel when you were counting the Hispanic babies ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

if Trump is really worth 10 billion, does he really need to scam people at Trump U out of a few million? 

the only answer is he's a con artist and that's what he''s good at.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> mad ? I'm not mad at all. You are the one angry. Tell me how did you feel when you were counting the Hispanic babies ?


probably the same way the Hawaiians felt when they saw his howlie ass moving in.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> mad ? I'm not mad at all. You are the one angry. Tell me how did you feel when you were counting the Hispanic babies ?



How do you feel about letting your racist ambitions run your life like you do? Enjoy it while you still think it is a popular liberal thing to do. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> probably the same way the Hawaiians felt when they saw his howlie ass moving in.


That was funny. I did get a laugh out of that. Some people fit in and some never will, and that is the truth here in Hawaii. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

*Crooked Clinton news!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

*CROOKED CLINTON NEWS!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

Stop spamming. You have something to say. It should be easy for you to do it yourself Nitro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> Emotional pressure is on the buyer, not the seller/financier. And its all written down and signed by the buyer. If a person doesn't understand every fucking word of a contract, they shouldn't sign it and should seek 3rd party legal advice for clarification. Otherwise, 100% the buyers burden.
> 
> Bought many homes over the years. Always went at them with zero emotional influence regardless of "pressure" lol.


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Only time I ever bought a house. I went to Lendingtree.com
> they hooked us up with a mortgage broker. The mortgage broker told us with our FICO we could get 5.5%. I said great put it in writing. He told me if we locked in a rate now we would be stuck with it. He will try to get us a better deal. I told him. I want to stay with you but you don't mind if I look at other mortgage brokers do you? He got pissed off. Well I went to a bank and had them underwriting at the same time just in case the mortgage broker fell through or tried to fuck us. I kept in contact with him and asked him if he got a mortgage, he said he was working on it. 2 days before we were supposed to firm everything up with the owner and his bank the mortgage broker told me He secured a 13.5% arm.
> 
> I told him I would rather walk then buy the house at that rate. He told me I could refinance in 6 months no problem. I said No. Then he told me I owed him money for the appraisal and the inspection. I told him have the appraiser and inspector send me the bill and I will pay him.
> ...



But again, its all in writing. There is not one single surprise in this game, only bad decisions.

I've watched the big short. It shows how people who dont understand contracts sign their lives away because they want that house so damn bad, and then get fucked. It wasn't interesting, it was just obvious.

First vehicle I bought few decades ago I walked out of 4 or 5 used car lots because they thought they could swindle a 16 year old with a grand in his pocket. They thought wrong. 

I'll admit, there is alot of emotion going on inside, but you can't show it or let it allow you to make stupid decisions, like buying shit with ARMS that are unrealistic, or payments you can't make. This is why many, if not most home owners are "house poor." How much can I afford? Oh okay, lets find a house that costs that much and finance it all including the damn furniture, derp derp derp.

Get a lawyer to help you understand, read up on sound finance practices, or get fucked, pretty simple.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, This is another thing I don't really like about you and you might be just fine but your hung up on the racist shit to much. You have simply just wore it out. You make up all this shit that I didn't say. I live on an island where I am in a less than 8% white neighborhood and the whole neighborhood eats and has a beautiful time together. Its like a love fest. I have a black son in law that is a beautiful person that loves my daughter, and me, and I love them. But you always want to take the liberal racist road at any moment you can and, me and most of america are tired of it. You know I work with Mexicans, heck I hired one to help me build a fence here in Hawaii and if he was my neighbor we would have barbecue together.
> 
> I don't know if you looked in the mirror what you would see. Who the hell knows? nitro


would you consider it racist when you told obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so you counted Hispanic babies in the hospital because ??...


he was irritated by it too. he said it looked like we were "educating mexico" and said he didn't "see a solution anytime soon".

@nitro harley , would you consider those statements you made about hispanics to be racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How do you feel about letting your racist ambitions run your life like you do? Enjoy it while you still think it is a popular liberal thing to do. *TRUMP!*


why are you trying to label others a racist when you don't even have the courage to explain all the racist statements you have made over the years?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


do you think it was racist when nitro harley told obama to go back to mexico? or when he looked at your child at the hospital and said it looks like we are "educating mexico", and that you are a problem for which he doesn't "see a solution anytime soon"?

how does it feel knowing your ally and fellow trump supporter thinks your child is a problem that needs to go back to mexico?

also, do you think it was racist when spandy said that "multiculturalism works best when an ocean separates each culture"?

would you feel better if an ocean separated you and your husband and his family?

do you support white supremacy like @spandy does?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I will be nice and answer your question. When you live in a small town for six decades and then watch a transformation of culture taking place in a very short time why would you not mention or talk about it?


let's review what you "talking about it" looked like.



nitro harley said:


> Where I live it looks like we are educating mexico......I went to the local hospital and they have a window with baby pic's of new borns, and out of a hundred pic's I counted 60 latino babys....a few years ago there was only a cupple.....
> 
> Things are changing......I don't see a solution anytime soon....


@Flaming Pie , do you see a solution anytime soon for the fact that you are popping out hispanic babies on the taxpayer dime?

i mean, i don't mind helping out low-skill/no-skill workers like you and your husband, who thought it would be a good idea to give birth to a child on a $12 an hour job, but do you think your friend nitro is racist for calling the very existence of your child a problem in need of a solution?


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

butthurt is putting someone on ignore when they correctly identify you as a tax cheating bible thumping white supremacist.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> But again, its all in writing. There is not one single surprise in this game, only bad decisions.
> 
> I've watched the big short. It shows how people who dont understand contracts sign their lives away because they want that house so damn bad, and then get fucked. It wasn't interesting, it was just obvious.
> 
> ...


This is all very interesting. I've always wanted to know about your used car purchases and ability to avoid dumb contracts. You are one bad redneck, that's certain.

Is it your assertion that the fault for being conned is on the mark? With Trump University, we aren't talking about a bad decision on the part of the purchaser. We are talking about deliberate falsification of credentials (the name of his business) and misrepresentation of what that person was buying (Trump had nothing to do with the curriculum). That these lies were layered on top of some effective and pretty much shameless sales tactics just makes the whole thing stink like four day old roadkill. Calling a seminar a University was not legal and Trump was given the benefit of the doubt when he was notified as such, nearly 6 years before the operation changed it's name. So, stop blaming the mark. They lost money and pride but they aren't criminals. The crimes were perpetrated by Trump.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so you counted Hispanic babies in the hospital because ??... You sound like the only time you can deal with a Mexican is if he works for you. Don't get mad at me because of your flaws. You have no choice but to get along in Hawaii or you will get cooked in an Imu or canned in Spam.


TROLLALALALLALLAL


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> But again, its all in writing. There is not one single surprise in this game, only bad decisions.
> 
> I've watched the big short. It shows how people who dont understand contracts sign their lives away because they want that house so damn bad, and then get fucked. It wasn't interesting, it was just obvious.
> 
> ...


And I didn't get scammed.
But not everyone is me, Not everyone is you.
Everything is in writing. You sign it. Not everyone is a lawyer or an accountant and not everyone can afford one. These assholes lie, manipulate and steal.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> TROLLALALALLALLAL


Did you get your foodstamps yet or is that later this week?


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> And I didn't get scammed.
> But not everyone is me, Not everyone is you.
> Everything is in writing. You sign it. Not everyone is a lawyer or an accountant and not everyone can afford one. These assholes lie, manipulate and steal.


OMG, if you can afford to buy a fucking house, you can afford a couple hundred in consultation fees to keep your ass from getting screwed. If you can';t afford that, you can't afford the house.

Fucks sake, anymore excuses as to why adults need to be treated like ignorant children?

THIS is the shit thats wrong with this country, not people like me as you so stated not so long ago. Wear your big boy/girl pants and figure this shit out or get burned, fuck.


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This is all very interesting. I've always wanted to know about your used car purchases and ability to avoid dumb contracts. You are one bad redneck, that's certain.
> 
> Is it your assertion that the fault for being conned is on the mark? With Trump University, we aren't talking about a bad decision on the part of the purchaser. We are talking about deliberate falsification of credentials (the name of his business) and misrepresentation of what that person was buying (Trump had nothing to do with the curriculum). That these lies were layered on top of some effective and pretty much shameless sales tactics just makes the whole thing stink like four day old roadkill. Calling a seminar a University was not legal and Trump was given the benefit of the doubt when he was notified as such, nearly 6 years before the operation changed it's name. So, stop blaming the mark. They lost money and pride but they aren't criminals. The crimes were perpetrated by Trump.


So was this something they were told by a "salesman" and they just believed it all without verify every damn word?

Huh.

Big boy/girl pants.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> OMG, if you can afford to buy a fucking house, you can afford a couple hundred in consultation fees to keep your ass from getting screwed. If you can';t afford that, you can't afford the house.
> 
> Fucks sake, anymore excuses as to why adults need to be treated like ignorant children?
> 
> THIS is the shit thats wrong with this country, not people like me as you so stated not so long ago. Wear your big boy/girl pants and figure this shit out or get burned, fuck.


Has your credo always been. 
"Blame the victim"?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> So was this something they were told by a "salesman" and they just believed it all without verify every damn word?
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Big boy/girl pants.


So why is Trump in court again?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> So was this something they were told by a "salesman" and they just believed it all without verify every damn word?
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Big boy/girl pants.


It doesn't matter what the mark did. It only matters what Trump and his gang of con men did. Lies and deception for money is illegal. You wouldn't be their target. Here is an excerpt from his instruction booklet to his "staff":

Most charmingly, the playbooks suggest recruiters _exploit the desperation of a single parent with hungry children in order to convince said parent to take on massive credit-card debt.
_
In and of itself, this is not illegal. It's the lies and deception that makes this scummy practice illegal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> THIS is the shit thats wrong with this country, not people like me


so white supremacist tax cheating bible thumping victim blamers are not what's wrong with this country, but rather people who were duped by scummy unscrupulous frauds are the problem?

jesusfuck, get trump's dick out of your mouth klanman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> TROLLALALALLALLAL


you are a mindless fuckwit.

i feel stupid for ever identifying you as not racist and marginally more intelligent than the average.

you are clearly below average intelligence and fairly racist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Did you get your foodstamps yet or is that later this week?


I don't receive food stamps anymore. Feel free to search my post history for the story.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a mindless fuckwit.
> 
> i feel stupid for ever identifying you as not racist and marginally more intelligent than the average.
> 
> you are clearly below average intelligence and fairly racist.


You are clearly a latino woman with diabetes.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't receive food stamps anymore. Feel free to search my post history for the story.


I think you still do


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> would you consider it racist when you told obama to go back to kenya?


Hi buck, your wife is not fat and I think she could be a nice person. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he was irritated by it too. he said it looked like we were "educating mexico" and said he didn't "see a solution anytime soon".
> 
> @nitro harley , would you consider those statements you made about hispanics to be racist?


hello Buck, You are a good grower and I hope you and your wife are doing well. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you trying to label others a racist when you don't even have the courage to explain all the racist statements you have made over the years?


Hey Buck, how was work today? I bet you enjoyed a nice meal your wife had ready for you when you got home. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> let's review what you "talking about it" looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buck, I don't have a solution and I hope Trump can help them with a program that can help hispanics be here legally so the american dream can benefit productive hispanic's of all ages. nitro


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a mindless fuckwit.
> 
> i feel stupid for ever identifying you as not racist and marginally more intelligent than the average.
> 
> you are clearly below average intelligence and fairly racist.


Did you ever attend college?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Stop spamming. You have something to say. It should be easy for you to do it yourself Nitro


Chesus, I cannot stop posting material that promotes the person I want as president and I wouldn't ask you to stop promoting your choice. If you want to discuss what is in the video go for it and I will join in. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi buck, your wife is not fat and I think she could be a nice person. nitro


why are you so scared of a simple question about things you have said?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I don't have a solution and I hope Trump can help them with a program that can help hispanics be here legally so the american dream can benefit productive hispanic's of all ages. nitro


again, you are backing away from your original racist and hateful statements. why?

you seem like you got your ass kicked by someone while i was out working this week, providing your wife with her fraudulent and unearned social security check and medicare.

you don't fixate on poopy pants anymore, and you don't end every post with FLUMP!. did you have a stroke, old racist?

anyhoo, i look forward to you telling me why you are not racist, despite calling your own son in law a "low information voter" based solely on his skin color.

maybe your buddy and fellow trump lover spandy can tell me why cultures are best separated by an ocean.

talk to you later, old feeble racist weakling! don't get punched in the throat!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Did you ever attend college?


Lots of people have attended college... For a weekend ;] It isnt hard to get into one and pay tuition. The graduating part is the tough bit!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

kkk


Kasuti said:


> Did you ever attend college?


not in prison, like you did.

i attended college at ASU in tempe, az. nearly finished a BS in mathematics with an emphasis on statistics and probability. passed the actuarial exam. can probably still pass it.

did you join an aryan gang while in prison? is that why you preach white supremacy? is that why you are so bitter?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Lots of people have attended college... For a weekend ;] It isnt hard to get into one and pay tuition. The graduating part is the tough bit!!


getting ready for another day of not working?


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> kkk
> 
> 
> not in prison, like you did.
> ...


You attended college yet you hang Windows for a living? There are illegal immigrants who can't hardly speak a word of English who make a living at that same job and most of them barely have any formal education. I guess you just don't have a very high intellect to begin with. Window hanger lol


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> How do you feel about letting your racist ambitions run your life like you do? Enjoy it while you still think it is a popular liberal thing to do. *TRUMP!*


My racist ambitions ? Guy you are the one counting Hispanic babies and complaining about Mexicans living near you. You really don't see a problem with this.?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You attended college yet you hang Windows for a living? There are illegal immigrants who can't hardly speak a word of English who make a living at that same job and most of them barely have any formal education. I guess you just don't have a very high intellect to begin with. Window hanger lol


He didnt graduate from college. I guess he mis-calculated.... ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you so scared of a simple question about things you have said?



You said almost a year ago that you and your wife were trying to have a baby. What's going on with that? Don't be scared, it's a simple question.


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You said almost a year ago that you and your wife were trying to have a baby. What's going on with that? Don't be scared, it's a simple question.


He can't find the right hole!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You attended college yet you hang Windows for a living? There are illegal immigrants who can't hardly speak a word of English who make a living at that same job and most of them barely have any formal education. I guess you just don't have a very high intellect to begin with. Window hanger lol


i set (not hang) replacement windows (not windows) as a side job for fun.

i packed up the truck at 2 pm today and made $440. 

what does a former prisoner and current aryan white supremacist like you do for a living?


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i set (not hang) replacement windows (not windows) as a side job for fun.
> 
> i packed up the truck at 2 pm today and made $440.
> 
> what does a former prisoner and current aryan white supremacist like you do for a living?


I own a commercial agricultural business which consists of six greenhouses and employs depending on the time of year between eight workers in the off-season and25 to 30 during the growing season. By the way, I'm sure it takes a college degree to hang a fucking window lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I own a commercial agricultural business which consists of six greenhouses and employs depending on the time of year between eight workers in the off-season and25 to 30 during the growing season. By the way, I'm sure it takes a college degree to hang a fucking window lol


so you grow illegal weed?

good job.

about what i would expect from an aryan inmate.


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you grow illegal weed?
> 
> good job.
> 
> about what i would expect from an aryan inmate.


I grow specialized and rare forms of carnivorous plants.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I grow specialized and rare forms of carnivorous plants.


preach it, violent scumbag felon.

are you denying you joined an aryan gang in prison?


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

Why don't you ask your buttbuddy rolli if he was in an Aryan gang? He did felon time himself.


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 2, 2016)

this is exactly why trump will be our next president. peaceful people getting sucker punched with a sack of doorknobs, over supporting someone? prepare for this one to get buried!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Why don't you ask your buttbuddy rolli if he was in an Aryan gang? He did felon time himself.


he grew weed.

you assaulted an innocent bystander.

and rolli doesn't preach white supremacy like you do.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Why don't you ask your buttbuddy rolli if he was in an Aryan gang? He did felon time himself.


Nope, I got popped in 2009, and I've been on this site every week for 10 years.


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Nope, I got popped in 2009, and I've been on this site every week for 10 years.


Which means you probably snitched because you were too scared to pull your time like a man.


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he grew weed.
> 
> you assaulted an innocent bystander.
> 
> and rolli doesn't preach white supremacy like you do.


Trust me he wasn't an innocent bystander, he was a dirty cop who had a vendetta against me so he got what he deserved.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Trust me


i don't trust klansmen.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Which means..


he may have only had a single plant in a grow tent.


How's It Goin''?


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't trust klansmen.


If I was some kinda klansman I would have no problem saying it. I unlike you judge people by who they are not the pigment of their skin


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> If I was some kinda klansman I would have no problem saying it. I unlike you judge people by who they are not the pigment of their skin


you are a klanman.


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> he may have only been growin a single plant in a grow tent.
> 
> 
> How's It Goin''?


Even in the bible belt it's not a felony to grow one plant


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2016)

Are you in the Bible Belt?


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a klanman.


Are you able to read correctly or just a dumbass? I speak what's on my mind regardless whether someone is offended or not. By the way why do you talk about klansman so much? Did some biker beat the fuck out of you at some point in your life so now you have something against proud white men even though your some geeky white guy from Denver.


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Are you in the Bible Belt?


Why do you ask?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Why do you ask?


Wondered if you had itinerary on any klan meetings? jk

Hey you brought it up, about living in the bible belt as a proud white man.


----------



## see4 (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> @see4 ..... listen son.....,
> 
> first go climb out of your basement and make your mommy a sandwich ....
> 
> ...


Dodd-Frank *of 2010* "without said deregulation *under clinton*, .... meltdown would not have happened int the derivative casino"

I know you sound intelligent to those who don't know better, ie Flaming Pie. However you should probably go look up the word derivative as it applies to the financial world.

Derivatives are basically a collection of futures, options or warrants, and positions can range from long to short, while others may strip, strap or straddle. But all positions and collections of entities have nothing to do with mortgage backed securities. And your tiny penis is STILL very tiny.

But I'm sure you'll regale about your intimate knowledge of the Black Scholes theorem and how it is applied to hedging such "derivative casinos".

I'm interested to know more about your understanding of the derivatives market. Ever deal in foreign currency? Probably not, your penis is too tiny.

P.S. I was a Senior Financial Analyst at Morgan Stanley. In Manhattan. In the financial district.

I think I will stick around and let you clown me in real time for a little while. I will enjoy this. Oh, and umad that your tiny penis is tiny.


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Wondered if you had itinerary on any klan meetings? jk
> 
> Hey you brought it up, about living in the bible belt as a proud white man.


What's wrong with being proud of your heritage? Would you say the same thing to a black man with a black pride tattoo? Or how about a Hispanic with a brown pride tattoo?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 3, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> What's wrong with being proud of your heritage? Would you say the same thing to a black man with a black pride tattoo? Or how about a Hispanic with a brown pride tattoo?


Would you make up a story about how you were medically discharged from the US Navy because of combat related "severe injuries"?

Why yes, yes you did.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow, that`s bad. Not cool, You can`t blame that on weed either..........ellipses


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Would you make up a story about how you were medically discharged from the US Navy because of combat related "severe injuries"?
> 
> Why yes, yes you did.


*like the sig


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

So, it looks like Ryan caved and is now supporting the Trumpster.

Meanwhile, Mitch the Bitch vows to make him a one term President.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he grew weed.
> 
> you assaulted an innocent bystander.
> 
> and rolli doesn't preach white supremacy like you do.


Weed felony doesn't count either.


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You wouldn't be their target.


No I wouldn't be, but a sucker looking to unload their wallet on a bad deal is always close by.


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Has your credo always been.
> "Blame the victim"?


You aren't a victim if you willingly sign up for something and then are held to that contract.

I think they call that being an adult.


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You attended college yet you hang Windows for a living? There are illegal immigrants who can't hardly speak a word of English who make a living at that same job and most of them barely have any formal education. I guess you just don't have a very high intellect to begin with. Window hanger lol


Hey now, there has to be a balance of gods and clods for this whole thing to work. Too many fish in the lake to be fucking around setting windows, so let the man do his job.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2016)

SAN JOSE, Calif. — Donald Trump supporters were mobbed and assaulted by protesters on Thursday night after the candidate's campaign rally in California.

The violence broke out after the event in San Jose wrapped up just before 8 p.m. local time (11 p.m. ET). Some Trump supporters were punched. One woman wearing a "Trump" jersey was cornered, spit at, and pelted with eggs and water bottles.

Police held back at first but eventually moved in. San Jose Police Sgt. Enrique Garcia told NBC News that several protesters were arrested and one officer was assaulted in the melee.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

spandy said:


> Hey now, there has to be a balance of gods and clods for this whole thing to work. Too many fish in the lake to be fucking around setting windows, so let the man do his job.


Stop! You are sooooooooo mean!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> SAN JOSE, Calif. — Donald Trump supporters were mobbed and assaulted by protesters on Thursday night after the candidate's campaign rally in California.
> 
> The violence broke out after the event in San Jose wrapped up just before 8 p.m. local time (11 p.m. ET). Some Trump supporters were punched. One woman wearing a "Trump" jersey was cornered, spit at, and pelted with eggs and water bottles.
> 
> Police held back at first but eventually moved in. San Jose Police Sgt. Enrique Garcia told NBC News that several protesters were arrested and one officer was assaulted in the melee.


I really hate to see that, whether it's inside or outside a Trump rally.

No one deserves to be assaulted for who they support.

But this is NOT our future..is it?

Violence begets violence, people.


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> SAN JOSE, Calif. — Donald Trump supporters were mobbed and assaulted by protesters on Thursday night after the candidate's campaign rally in California.
> 
> The violence broke out after the event in San Jose wrapped up just before 8 p.m. local time (11 p.m. ET). Some Trump supporters were punched. One woman wearing a "Trump" jersey was cornered, spit at, and pelted with eggs and water bottles.
> 
> Police held back at first but eventually moved in. San Jose Police Sgt. Enrique Garcia told NBC News that several protesters were arrested and one officer was assaulted in the melee.



And yet no one is attacking Clinton/Sanders supporters.

The butt hurt is going to hit level 10 come November.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

Trump has been waiting..finally got to use 'jail'.

Too delish.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you so scared of a simple question about things you have said?





UncleBuck said:


> again, you are backing away from your original racist and hateful statements. why?
> 
> you seem like you got your ass kicked by someone while i was out working this week, providing your wife with her fraudulent and unearned social security check and medicare.
> 
> ...


Buck, I have decided to be nice to everyone, including you. I hope you have a wonderful day at work. nitro


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I have decided to be nice to everyone, including you. I hope you have a wonderful day at work. nitro


Nitro- did you see that Trump endorsed Sanders?

I posted it a page or two back.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nitro- did you see that Trump endorsed Sanders?
> 
> I posted it a page or two back.



He said " between Hillary and Sanders, you would be better off with Sanders, but that aint gonna happen."

So he admits Bernie is the better of the two and Bernie has close to Hillary`s support but not the Delegates.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nitro- did you see that Trump endorsed Sanders?
> 
> I posted it a page or two back.


Sky, Yes, I watched that and heard him say Bernie would be better than Hillary. I am thinking Bernie has a better chance now more than anytime in this presidential race. Hang in there sky. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*FIVE MINUTES OF FLAG BURNING PROTESTORS!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*PROTESTORS DRAW BLOOD AT TRUMP RALLY!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*HISPANIC TRUMP SUPPORTER GETS SUCKER PUNCHED LEAVING TRUMP RALLY!*


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *PROTESTORS DRAW BLOOD AT TRUMP RALLY!*


Aww somebody got a little boo-boo. 

With a title like that I expected actual blood not a boo-boo.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*BUILD THAT WALL!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Aww somebody got a little boo-boo.
> 
> With a title like that I expected actual blood not a boo-boo.


Well stay tune there will be more.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I have decided to be nice to everyone, including you. I hope you have a wonderful day at work. nitro



You got rolled ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT! 1:00 PDT*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-redding-ca-live-stream/


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well stay tune there will be more.


Hopefully we need a revolution with Trump being the best choice. Gary Johnson might not be bad if a libertarian candidate actually has a chance 10% and just out the gate he may just have a chance. Anything is better than Hillary though so whoever has the best chance gets my vote.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Hopefully we need a revolution with Trump being the best choice. Gary Johnson might not be bad if a libertarian candidate actually has a chance 10% and just out the gate he may just have a chance. Anything is better than Hillary though so whoever has the best chance gets my vote.


I agree, that anything is better than crooked Hillary. Gary Johnson went to the dark side in penny stock pot scams. He milked 57 million from this one . http://investorshub.advfn.com/Medican-Enterprises-Inc-MDCN-8287/

I don't buy penny stocks. I just follow some of them for entertainment only. Once you go dark its hard to come back. imo


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

CROOKED CLINTON WILL GET CRUSHED! SHE LOOKS VERY, VERY WEAK.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*AN EXAMPLE OF THE ART OF LYING IN OBAMA STATE DEPT!*

THE END IS NEAR. THE DAYS ARE NUMBERED. THANK GOD!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2016)

Nitro, you do nothing other than post unfiltered bullshit. Recommend you put one of these next to each toilet in your house.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nitro, you do nothing other than post unfiltered bullshit. Recommend you put one of these next to each toilet in your house.


Fogdog, I keep one in the garage. How the hell are you doing today? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*TRUMP NEWS AND ENTERTAINMENT!*

And don't miss the rally aka "action"coming up in just over an hour.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

spandy said:


> You aren't a victim if you willingly sign up for something and then are held to that contract.
> 
> I think they call that being an adult.


*Playing to emotions:*

Among sales tools listed is the advice to play to people's emotions.

"Don't ask people what they THINK about something you've said. Instead, always ask them how they FEEL about it. People buy emotionally and justify it logically."
-Trump University playbook

BTW I didn't get suckered.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ALERT!! PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT WARNING!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yep, you are correct, Trump has been proven to be telling the truth 27 percent of the time!

I'm glad that you think that that makes him right.

It's the other 73 percent of the stuff he spews that you eat up, just like all of the sheeple.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yep, you are correct, Trump has been proven to be telling the truth 27 percent of the time!
> 
> I'm glad that you think that that makes him right.
> 
> It's the other 73 percent of the stuff he spews that you eat up, just like all of the sheeple.


Calling the kettle black again, eh?


----------



## see4 (Jun 3, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Calling the kettle black again, eh?


Does your tiny penis call your tiny brain a black kettle? I think it should because your tiny penis is tiny, and your tiny brain is equally as tiny.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yep, you are correct, Trump has been proven to be telling the truth 27 percent of the time!
> 
> I'm glad that you think that that makes him right.
> 
> It's the other 73 percent of the stuff he spews that you eat up, just like all of the sheeple.


Hey rolli, Would that be 27% more than Hillary? I know that this is going to be a tough time for some so I will continue to be nice. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey rolli, Would that be 27% more than Hillary? I know that this is going to be a tough time for some so I will continue to be nice. nitro


Will you also continue to go and count Hispanic infants at the hospital ? Are you going to answer why you don't want Mexicans living in your small town.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Will you also continue to go and count Hispanic infants at the hospital ? Are you going to answer why you don't want Mexicans living in your small town.


I just want to know why he thinks the number of Hispanic babies is " a problem that won't end soon"


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I just want to know why he thinks the number of Hispanic babies is " a problem that won't end soon"


but he so not racist. Guy hate Hispanics...unless they work for him. I guess he feels like a "Master " then


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Will you also continue to go and count Hispanic infants at the hospital ? Are you going to answer why you don't want Mexicans living in your small town.


London, When you make up a story how can you expect to get an answer? I love legal or soon to be legal Hispanic's. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I just want to know why he thinks the number of Hispanic babies is " a problem that won't end soon"


Chesus, The end is coming, the end is coming. Stay Tuned. nitro.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, When you make up a story how can you expect to get an answer? I love legal or soon to be legal Hispanic's. nitro


So if we give them a path to citizenship or amnesty
You will have no problem, Because they will be legal


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, When you make up a story how can you expect to get an answer? I love legal or soon to be legal Hispanic's. nitro


I never made up the story about you counting Hispanic infants at the hospital. I do not make up stories about the negative speaking you do on Mexicans. Again you don't know who is legal and who is not and why hate on anyone trying to better their life and family.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So if we give them a path to citizenship or amnesty
> You will have no problem, Because they will be legal


Thats a good question that is very worthy of a civil discussion. Here is my opinion of what might happen when Trump wins. There will be a sign up period to weed the garbage out of the good hard working immigrants . A good work history and criminal record will be golden. The rest may go back home or will be subject to law enforcement for extraction . your turn. nitro.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I never made up the story about you counting Hispanic infants at the hospital. I do not make up stories about the negative speaking you do on Mexicans. Again you don't know who is legal and who is not and why hate on anyone trying to better their life and family.


You are over looking the fact that I support our federal laws and you must not. I stand by the law, because in the end the law is what counts. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Thats a good question that is very worthy of a civil discussion. Here is my opinion of what might happen when Trump wins. There will be a sign up period to weed the garbage out of the good hard working immigrants . A good work history and criminal record will be golden. The rest may go back home or will be subject to law enforcement for extraction . your turn. nitro.


No
He has specifically said everyone gets deported


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No
> He has specifically said everyone gets deported


That got peoples attention didn't it? This will end up being the best thing that ever happened for the immigrant Hispanic's by the time trump tweaks and negotiates and with Rudy heading it up, this will be a huge improvement to the hispanic community. And we get a new national monument that will celebrate this huge accomplishment. imo nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are over looking the fact that I support our federal laws and you must not. I stand by the law, because in the end the law is what counts. nitro


No You don't.
You are on a pot website


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are over looking the fact that I support our federal laws and you must not. I stand by the law, because in the end the law is what counts. nitro


What federal law has you counting Hispanic infant citizens ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No You don't.
> You are on a pot website


lol.good point


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No You don't.
> You are on a pot website


I have on'y been here on this pot website as a legal grower through the state of Oregon and now it is legal state wide. So legal is a big word that you and others have trouble understanding for some reason. And besides that this web site is legal isn't it? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What federal law has you counting Hispanic infant citizens ?


You will know the law well when Trump wins. You just refuse to read it. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have on'y been here on this pot website as a legal grower through the state of Oregon and now it is legal state wide. So legal is a big word that you and others have trouble understanding for some reason. And besides that this web site is legal isn't it? nitro


You said you support federal law. 
Pot it's illegal federally


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You will know the law well when Trump wins. You just refuse to read it. nitro


I asked which Federal law has you counting Hispanic infants citizens in the hospital ? You don't see your bullshit ? You really have something against Hispanics. Why ?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are over looking the fact that I support our federal laws and you must not. I stand by the law, because in the end the law is what counts. nitro





ChesusRice said:


> No You don't.
> You are on a pot website





nitro harley said:


> I have on'y been here on this pot website as a legal grower through the state of Oregon and now it is legal state wide. So legal is a big word that you and others have trouble understanding for some reason. And besides that this web site is legal isn't it? nitro


Flip flop?


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 3, 2016)

I have been watching conan for almost 20 years and this is not like him at all. wonder what made him finally see the light?​


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> *Playing to emotions:*
> 
> Among sales tools listed is the advice to play to people's emotions.
> 
> ...



Were you trying to make a point, because you didn't.

Big boy/girl pants.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You said you support federal law.
> Pot it's illegal federally


Well, Iet me reword that. I support federal immigration laws. Sorry for the confusion. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I asked which Federal law has you counting Hispanic infants citizens in the hospital ? You don't see your bullshit ? You really have something against Hispanics. Why ?


I love babies. there cute. nitro.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I have decided to be nice to everyone, including you. I hope you have a wonderful day at work. nitro


how about black people and mexicans?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are over looking the fact that I support our federal laws and you must not. I stand by the law, because in the end the law is what counts. nitro


the law says those hispanic babies born in the united states are citizens, not a problem in need of a solution. you racist bigot.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how about black people and mexicans?


Buck, I love them all. How did the windows go today? Was anybody being a dick or was it a productive day for you? nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I love them all. How did the windows go today? Was anybody being a dick or was it a productive day for you? nitro


then why did you say about the existence of hispanic babies that "you don't see a solution anytime soon"?

and do you think it was racist when you told obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the law says those hispanic babies born in the united states are citizens, not a problem in need of a solution. you racist bigot.


That law has been discussed and it could get changed some day. But it is cool. Following the law is more important, so no argument from me on the babies. And the babies are the cutest. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You are over looking the fact that I support our* federal laws *and you must not. I stand by the law, because in the end the law is what counts. nitro





nitro harley said:


> I have on'y been here on this pot website as a legal grower through the *state of Oregon* and now it is legal state wide. So legal is a big word that you and others have trouble understanding for some reason. And besides that this web site is legal isn't it? nitro


Nitro. You are really stupid. Stop being really stupid. Seriously. Stop.

Stop making shit up and stop changing the goal posts every time you "open your mouth". 

Oh, and the state of Oregon thinks you have a tiny penis.

And you live in Hawaii. Where it is illegal. And yet you are still here. And your penis is still very tiny.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I love babies.  there cute. nitro.


their 

Be honest why do you count Hispanic infant citizens ? Are you ready to deal with your problem.
Oh thanks for being nice.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Trumps not going to win. He's starting to make really rich conservatives nervous and we all know they run shit. If he does win he will be assassinated by a conservative. Some mk ultra "lone wolf" vet really ex-cia Koch bros operative


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then why did you say about the existence of hispanic babies that "you don't see a solution anytime soon"?
> 
> and do you think it was racist when you told obama to go back to kenya?


Hey Buck. Hows your outdoor stuff doing? I want to pat you on the back for being a great grower. And show some appreciation for your concern for the browns and the blacks in this country. right on Buck. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That law has been discussed and it could get changed some day.


who is discussing the end of birthright citizenship? your fellow klan members?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> Nitro. You are really stupid. Stop being really stupid. Seriously. Stop.
> 
> Stop making shit up and stop changing the goal posts every time you "open your mouth".
> 
> ...


Hi see4, Hawaii has a MM program. You did know that didn't you? nitro


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi see4, Hawaii has a MM program. You did know that didn't you? nitro


 Why are your posts untrumpeted?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Why are your posts untrumpeted?


Only the ones that don't sound insane


----------



## see4 (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hi see4, Hawaii has a MM program. You did know that didn't you? nitro


Are you licensed there too? You only mentioned you were licensed in Oregon.

Does Hawaii know you have a license in Oregon? Does Oregon know you no longer live there?

Keep making shit up as you go bro. It's the only thing you got.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> who is discussing the end of birthright citizenship? your fellow klan members?


Buck, I don't know really. Check with Hillary on that. Bird and her and billy are all good buddies with the Klan. I seen pictures and video that shows they support the Klan. So I would start there. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Why are your posts untrumpeted?


Well, I know peoples feeling are being hurt so I backed off and decided to be nice for a while. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I don't know really. Check with Hillary on that. Bird and her and billy are all good buddies with the Klan. I seen pictures and video that shows they support the Klan. So I would start there. nitro


Scared to death of her. 
It's why you resort to either making shit up or latching onto any unfounded conspiracy theory you can about her


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> Are you licensed there too? You only mentioned you were licensed in Oregon.
> 
> Does Hawaii know you have a license in Oregon? Does Oregon know you no longer live there?
> 
> Keep making shit up as you go bro. It's the only thing you got.


No I am not. And I don't care really. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Scared to death of her.
> It's why you resort to either making shit up or latching onto any unfounded conspiracy theory you can about her


Chesus, have you listened to Hillary lately ? enough said. nitro.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I don't know really. Check with Hillary on that. Bird and her and billy are all good buddies with the Klan. I seen pictures and video that shows they support the Klan. So I would start there. nitro


hillary does not hesitate to condemn the KKK.

trump was asked to condemn the KKK and he didn't.

also, the KKK is actively supporting trump.



you should try being less stupid and racist.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, have you listened to Hillary lately ? enough said. nitro.


Yeah. 
She Is killing Trump.
With facts


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, have you listened to Hillary lately ? enough said. nitro.


*On the Sunday morning talk shows, Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump refused to condemn endorsements from a prominent white supremacist and former KKK leader, and said he retweeted a Mussolini quote because "it's a very good quote."

The extended conversation about white supremacists came on CNN's State of the Union, where Jake Tapper asked if Trump would distance himself from an endorsement by David Duke, former grand wizard of the Ku Klux Klan. Duke has told his radio audience that voting against Trump would be "treason to your heritage."

Trump refused to condemn that endorsement or say he didn't want the support of white supremacists — four times.

"I don't know anything about David Duke. I don't know what you're even talking about with white supremacy or white supremacist. I don't know. I don't know, did he endorse me, or what's going on?" he said. That prompted a back-and-forth that went, in part:

Trump: I don't know what group you're talking about. You wouldn't want me to condemn a group that I know nothing about. ... If you would send me a list of the groups, I will do research on them and certainly I would disavow them if I thought there was something wrong.

Tapper: The Ku Klux Klan?

Trump: You may have groups in there that are totally fine and it would be very unfair. So give me a list of the groups and I'll let you know.

Tapper: I'm just talking about David Duke and the Ku Klux Klan here.

Trump: Honestly, I don't know David Duke.*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary does not hesitate to condemn the KKK.
> 
> trump was asked to condemn the KKK and he didn't.
> 
> ...


Buck, that doesn't really hold water when you look at the way Hillary kisses the Birdman. And her husband praised him in a speech. I could post it up for you if you like. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, that doesn't really hold water when you look at the way Hillary kisses the Birdman. And her husband praised him in a speech. I could post it up for you if you like. nitro


he's dead and he condemned the KKK years ago. disavowed them too.

trump got endorsed by the KKK and was asked to condemn the KKK and he refused to do so. he refused 4 times in a row to condemn the KKK.

do you think it is racist that you told obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yeah.
> She Is killing Trump.
> With facts


Chesus, I know you are in a tough spot so I will let it go. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I know you are in a tough spot so I will let it go. nitro


how badly did rolli spank your ass, you racist fuck?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he's dead and he condemned the KKK years ago. disavowed them too.
> 
> trump got endorsed by the KKK and was asked to condemn the KKK and he refused to do so. he refused 4 times in a row to condemn the KKK.
> 
> do you think it is racist that you told obama to go back to kenya?


Hey Buck, Hows the grow doing? is it all happy and warm and fuzzy? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how badly did rolli spank your ass, you racist fuck?


Well, rolli got my attention, I can't call people names about there smartness anymore. I could feel the tension through my laptop that rolli's finger was shaking. So you and your super friends are the bomb. lol nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No I am not. And I don't care really. nitro


Of course you don't because you don't like to follow the law. And you are a hypocrite and a liar for stating that you do and that you feel that everyone else should.

You're not good at this nitro.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> Of course you don't because you don't like to follow the law. And you are a hypocrite and a liar for stating that you do and that you feel that everyone else should.
> 
> You're not good at this nitro.


See4, Federal immigration laws are not pot laws. Sorry if I miss led you to think that they were combined. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I know you are in a tough spot so I will let it go. nitro


Tough spot how?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, rolli got my attention, I can't call people names about there smartness anymore. I could feel the tension through my laptop that rolli's finger was shaking. So you and your super friends are the bomb. lol nitro


Don't feel bad. I got a nasty gram from rolli as well.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, Federal immigration laws are not pot laws. Sorry if I miss led you to think that they were combined. nitro


Federal immigration laws are founded in fear and racism.
Always has been.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Tough spot how?


Well, I guess your in a happy spot then. Rainbows and unicorns will just come flowing out of hillary's rear end like the unicorn colored poop commercials . crap! I almost started getting bad again. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, I guess your in a happy spot then. Rainbows and unicorns will just come flowing out of hillary's rear end like the unicorn colored poop commercials . crap! I almost started getting bad again. nitro


Unfortunately
Clinton is the most qualified candidate running.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Federal immigration laws are founded in fear and racism.
> Always has been.


Chesus, At the end of the day we as a nation will decide this when we vote so no sense in wearing this subject out anymore today. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Unfortunately
> Clinton is the most qualified candidate running.


Chesus, I just don't see it. She is just to fucked up for the world to look at with any respect. She will get crushed. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, At the end of the day we as a nation will decide this when we vote so no sense in wearing this subject out anymore today. nitro


It's already over. 
Trump has to deliver now, and he won't be able to. The ONLY chance he has is a Sanders 3rd party run.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I just don't see it. She is just to fucked up for the world to look at with any respect. She will get crushed. nitro


Fucked up how? 
Faux scandals? 
Come on. You know in your heart 90% of those scandals are bullshit. 
You are not one of this BENGHAZI idiots are you?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> It's already over.
> Trump has to deliver now, and he won't be able to. The ONLY chance he has is a Sanders 3rd party run.


Chesus, I know that as time goes by hillary will be more exposed to the public and they want like her in the end. Trump wins. imo


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I know that as time goes by hillary will be more exposed to the public and they want like her in the end. Trump wins. imo


The opposite is true. 
The right has been attacking her for 25 years.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Fucked up how?
> Faux scandals?
> Come on. You know in your heart 90% of those scandals are bullshit.
> You are not one of this BENGHAZI idiots are you?


Chesus, Just look at her, somedays she looks high as a kite and sounds like a screaming robot. And other days she looks as worried as the people that are watching her. I know you don't like her , and good luck with thinking it will not get a lot worse for her by the day. imo nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, Just look at her, somedays she looks high as a kite and sounds like a screaming robot. And other days she looks as worried as the people that are watching her. I know you don't like her , and good luck with thinking it will not get a lot worse for her by the day. imo nitro


You will never like anything she does 
Admit it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I know that as time goes by hillary will be more exposed to the public and they want like her in the end. Trump wins. imo


trump is just barely being exposed now. 

i grew up in NJ. you dont' build that many buildings in manhattan without Mob connections. he's as dirty as the day is long. he's cleaned it up lately but dig up stuff from the 80's and he's knee deep.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> The opposite is true.
> The right has been attacking her for 25 years.


Chesus, Dam right the right has been attacking her for twenty five years and for a dam good reason. She is a known two faced liar and women abuser when she attacked her husbands victims . The Clinton garbage will be on display for all to see so enjoy the show. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You will never like anything she does
> Admit it.


Chesus, Hey I will admit it. That was easy. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> trump is just barely being exposed now.
> 
> i grew up in NJ. you dont' build that many buildings in manhattan without Mob connections. he's as dirty as the day is long. he's cleaned it up lately but dig up stuff from the 80's and he's knee deep.


Hey, rkymtnman, Nobodies going to care about it if it is true. imo nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, Dam right the right has been attacking her for twenty five years and for a dam good reason. She is a known two faced liar and women abuser when she attacked her husbands victims . The Clinton garbage will be on display for all to see so enjoy the show. nitro


Your wife won't defend you?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Your wife won't defend you?


Chesus, thats funny. She leaves the room when I have a Trump Rally blasting through my guitar amp. But she is voting for Trump. When she listens to hillary she starts breaking shit. jk nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, thats funny. She leaves the room when I have a Trump Rally blasting through my guitar amp. But she is voting for Trump. When she listens to hillary she starts breaking shit. jk nitro


Here is something i think you should understand. 
The Clintons have a open marriage. 
The deal being Bill needs to be discrete. 
Hillary protects Bill because an attack on one is an attack against both of them.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Here is something i think you should understand.
> The Clintons have a open marriage.
> The deal being Bill needs to be discrete.
> Hillary protects Bill because an attack on one is an attack against both of them.


Chesus, I understand that. OK. And that is supposed to help the Clintons with women? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*CLINTON UNIVERSITY SCAM!*

*Hillary University: Bill Clinton Bagged $16.46 Million from For-Profit College as State Dept. Funneled $55 Million Back*
11160
50






AP, BNN

by STEPHEN K. BANNON2 Jun 20165,488

*SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER*
_Clinton Cash_ revealed, and Bloomberg confirmed, that Laureate funneled Bill Clinton $16.46 million over five years while Hillary Clinton’s State Dept. pumped at least $55 million to a group run by Laureate’s founder and chairman, Douglas Becker, a man with strong ties to the Clinton Global Initiative. Laureate has donated between $1 million and $5 million (donations are reported in ranges, not exact amounts) to the Clinton Foundation. Progressive billionaire George Soros is also a Laureate financial backer.

As the _Washington Post_ reports, “Laureate has stirred controversy throughout Latin America, where it derives two-thirds of its revenue.” During Bill Clinton’s tenure as Laureate’s chancellor, the school spent over $200 million a year on aggressive telemarketing, flashy Internet banner ads, and billboards designed to lure often unprepared students from impoverished countries to enroll in its for-profit classes. The goal: get as many students, regardless of skill level, signed up and paying tuition.

“I meet people all the time who transfer here when they flunk out elsewhere,” agronomy student Arturo Bisono, 25, told the _Post_. “This has become the place you go when no one else will accept you.”

Others, like Rio state legislator Robson Leite who led a probe into Bill Clinton’s embattled for-profit education scheme, say the company is all about extracting cash, not educating students. “They have turned education into a commodity that focuses more on profit than knowledge,” said Leite.

Progressives have long excoriated for-profit education companies for placing profits over quality pedagogy. Still, for five years, Bill Clinton allowed his face and name to be plastered all over Laureate’s marketing materials. As _Clinton Cash_ reported, pictures of Bill Clinton even lined the walkways at campuses like Laureate’s Bilgi University in Istanbul, Turkey. That Laureate has campuses in Turkey is odd, given that for-profit colleges are illegal there, as well as in Mexico and Chile where Laureate also operates.

Shortly after Bill Clinton’s lucrative 2010 Laureate appointment, Hillary Clinton’s State Dept. began pumping millions of its USAID dollars to a sister nonprofit, International Youth Foundation (IYF), which is run by Laureate’s founder and chairman, Douglas Becker. Indeed, State Dept. funding skyrocketed once Bill Clinton got on the Laureate payroll, according to Bloomberg:

A Bloomberg examination of IYF’s public filings show that in 2009, the year before Bill Clinton joined Laureate, the nonprofit received 11 grants worth $9 million from the State Department or the affiliated USAID. In 2010, the group received 14 grants worth $15.1 million. In 2011, 13 grants added up to $14.6 million. The following year, those numbers jumped: IYF received 21 grants worth $25.5 million, including a direct grant from the State Department.

Throughout ten Democratic Party debates, Establishment Media have not asked Hillary Clinton a single question about she and her husband’s for-profit education scam.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, Dam right the right has been attacking her for twenty five years and for a dam good reason. She is a known two faced liar and women abuser when she attacked her husbands victims . The Clinton garbage will be on display for all to see so enjoy the show. nitro


you also said it was rape when monica lewinsky gave bill a blowjob.

what that has to do with hillary is beyond my guess, but it does show how pathetically desperate you are.

racist loser.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, rkymtnman, Nobodies going to care about it if it is true. imo nitro


that's the sad state of our society. long live the kardashians!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you also said it was rape when monica lewinsky gave bill a blowjob.


i heard it was quite forceful. like he was putting out his cigar in an ashtray over and over and over....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CLINTON UNIVERSITY SCAM!*


you're desperate as shit.

it is trump who is right now eating shit and playing defense for being a con artist with a fake "university", the one that over 80% of his students are suing him over.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you also said it was rape when monica lewinsky gave bill a blowjob.
> 
> what that has to do with hillary is beyond my guess, but it does show how pathetically desperate you are.
> 
> racist loser.


Hey Buck, I bet you live like a king, working hard for your wife is really paying off. Right on Buck, I am glad for you. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> that's the sad state of our society. long live the kardashians!!


I have to agree, it is a very sad state of our society when we argue over bathrooms while the greatest show on earth is taking place. Insanity has taken over and we can only hope that Trump can bring us back. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have to agree, it is a very sad state of our society when we argue over bathrooms while the greatest show on earth is taking place. Insanity has taken over and we can only hope that Trump can bring us back. nitro


except trump is a republican and on the side of those bigoted homophobes who want police checking birth certificates outside of bathroom doors you drooling retard.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're desperate as shit.
> 
> it is trump who is right now eating shit and playing defense for being a con artist with a fake "university", the one that over 80% of his students are suing him over.


Hey Buck, Its crazy , who would of thought the Clinton's are bigger scammers? There should be some law suits coming, And or a RICO investigation into the Clinton foundation for fraud and government fraud. Its just getting crazy. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> except trump is a republican and on the side of those bigoted homophobes who want police checking birth certificates outside of bathroom doors you drooling retard.


Buck, just so you know, Rolli is cracking down on name calling. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Buck, Its crazy , who would of thought the Clinton's are bigger scammers? There should be some law suits coming, And or a RICO investigation into the Clinton foundation for fraud and government fraud. Its just getting crazy. nitro


the only one on trial for violating the RICO law is trump you drooling retard.

dream on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, just so you know, Rolli is cracking down on name calling. nitro


drooling retard is accurate and apt. if the clown shoe fits, you gotta wear it.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the only one on trial for violating the RICO law is trump you drooling retard.
> 
> dream on you desperate pathetic racist shit.


Buck, I think a nightmare is going to find the clintons very soon. Just another heads up on the name calling. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> drooling retard is accurate and apt. if the clown shoe fits, you gotta wear it.


Buck, How soon do you plant out doors where you live now? nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, just so you know, Rolli is cracking down on name calling. nitro


Not really.
He just doesn't like people calling other people Bitch ass punks who snitch out their friend's and pretend to be racist women on the internet.
I've learned my lesson and won't ever do that again.
Please do not repeatably quote this.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*ANOTHER LIBERAL MEDIA PERSON BITES THE DUST!*
POPPING LIKE ZITS. HOW FUNNY! NITRO




*Statement on Emmett Rensin*
Updated by Ezra Klein on June 3, 2016, 1:46 p.m. ET @ezraklein

TWEET SHARE (1,252) 

On Thursday night, Emmett Rensin, the deputy editor of Vox’s first person section, sent a series of tweets that, among other things, urged people to riot if Donald Trump comes to their town.

We at Vox do not take institutional positions on most questions, and we encourage our writers to debate and disagree. But direct encouragement of riots crosses a line between expressing a contrary opinion and directly encouraging dangerous, illegal activity. We welcome a variety of viewpoints, but we do not condone writing that could put others in danger.

In this case, Emmett’s tweets violated Vox’s standards and Emmett has been suspended as a consequence.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CLINTON UNIVERSITY SCAM!*
> 
> *Hillary University: Bill Clinton Bagged $16.46 Million from For-Profit College as State Dept. Funneled $55 Million Back*
> 11160
> ...


Classic. 
Tie unrelated events together, don't cite origin off article or author.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not really.
> He just doesn't like people calling other people Bitch ass punks who snitch out their friend's and pretend to be racist women on the internet.
> I've learned my lesson and won't ever do that again.
> Please do not repeatably quote this.


Count to ten chesus, Simmer down now. This shits going to work its self out. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Classic.
> Tie unrelated events together, don't cite origin off article or author.


Chesus, This could get serious. Scammers are everywhere. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, This could get serious. Scammers are everywhere. nitro


Uhmm No
Unlike you I will cite my source
Here is the whole story
*Bill Clinton Ends Role With Chain of For-Profit Colleges*
By MAGGIE HABERMANAPRIL 24, 2015

Continue reading the main story Share This Page
Continue reading the main story

Bill Clinton ended his role with a for-profit college system on Friday, nearly two weeks after his wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton, began her second presidential campaign and singled out that industry for criticism.

Mr. Clinton’s role as honorary chancellor for the college system, Laureate International Universities, was part of a five-year deal that began on April 24, 2010, an aide with his office said. The end of the agreement was first reported by Bloomberg Politics, and an aide to Mr. Clinton told Bloomberg that the separation had nothing to do with Mrs. Clinton’s campaign.

“Laureate students represent the next generation of leadership,” Mr. Clinton said in a statement posted on the Laureate website in which he announced his departure. “I have seen a commitment to quality and leadership throughout the Laureate network, and I have enjoyed being a part of it.”

The university system — part of Laureate Education Inc., which according to Bloomberg is the world’s largest for-profit college chain — has been a seven-figure donor to the Clinton Foundation, giving between $1 million and $5 million, according to the foundation’s website. Laureate has also made five commitments through the Clinton Global Initiative.

The Clintons have recently faced increased scrutiny over donations made to the foundation while Mrs. Clinton was secretary of state. Mrs. Clinton’s nascent campaign has also faced questions about the overlap between the foundation’s donors and speech fees or contracts with Bill Clinton during that time.

Advertisement

Continue reading the main story
Laureate is said to have a number of backers from both political parties, including the Republican investor Henry Kravis and the Democratic billionaire George Soros.

Reviews of Laureate have been mixed, but it is not considered among the worst offenders in the for-profit college industry. President Obama took action against the industry in 2010 as criticism mounted that for-profit colleges encouraged students to take on burdensome levels of debt to pay for subpar educations.

Mrs. Clinton herself denounced the predatory practices of for-profit colleges during her first campaign swing through Iowa.

Neither Laureate nor Mr. Clinton would say how much he was paid. But he was hired at a time when the industry was facing pressure from the Obama administration and Tom Harkin, then a senator from Iowa.

In his role as an honorary chancellor for Laureate, Mr. Clinton went to 19 campuses around the globe, according to the statement from the university system.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/25/us/politics/bill-clinton-ends-role-with-laureate-chain-of-for-profit-colleges.html?_r=0


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Classic.
> Tie unrelated events together, don't cite origin off article or author.


Chesus, heres another one as the news alert is going off. nitro

*ELECTION 2016*
*CLINTON FOR-PROFIT EDUCATION SCANDAL DWARFS TRUMP U*
*Bill and Hillary made millions while students racked up debt*
Published: 5 hours ago

image: http://www.wnd.com/files/2012/01/Jerome-R.-Corsi_avatar-96x96.jpg





JEROME R. CORSI Email | Archive
image: http://www.wnd.com/wp-content/themes/worldnet-theme/_/images//feed.png

 Subscribe to feed
image: http://www.wnd.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-print/images/printer_famfamfam.gif

 Print 
image: http://www.wnd.com/files/2015/05/hillary-and-bill-clinton-600.jpg


Hillary and Bill Clinton

NEW YORK – Bill and Hillary Clinton’s attack on Donald Trump over Trump University could invite increased scrutiny of the Clintons’ involvement in a for-profit education scandal in which a company that runs shell colleges paid Bill Clinton $16.5 million to be its pitchman.

While the Clintons were collecting millions, Hillary Clinton’s State Department funneled at least $55 million to a group run by the college company, Laureate Education Inc., according to Peter Schweizer’s book “Clinton Cash” as Breitbart reported.




Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2016/06/clinton-for-profit-education-scandal-dwarfs-trump-u/#eGUwjI1ZUvtFme4G.99


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, heres another one as the news alert is going off. nitro
> 
> *ELECTION 2016*
> *CLINTON FOR-PROFIT EDUCATION SCANDAL DWARFS TRUMP U*
> ...


Echo chamber. 
All copious amounts if bullshit repeated by wnd, breitbart townhall.
Question 
If it's so factual why won't Fox run with it? Because it's that much bullshit even Fox wouldn't repeat it


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

* NEWS ALERT! ALERT! THE CLINTON SCAMS ARE PILING UP! *

*Trump U Is Nothing Compared To Laureate Education*

*




*
*ROGER STONE*
*The Daily Caller's Men's Fashion Editor*


*2:37 PM 06/02/2016 *
*1308*
*794*
*1308*
*794*
*Share*
*




*
*Hillary Clinton is excoriating Donald Trump over Trump University? The Clinton scandal at Laureate Education, a for- profit education chain of schools and colleges operating world-wide, including the United States is much worse. That New York Attorney General Eric Schneiderman is pursuing Trump University while ignoring CGI-University, a shady joint venture of Laureate and the Clinton Global Initiative adds insult to injury.*

*The Laureate Education went private in August 2007, in a multi billion dollar, risky, hugely leveraged transaction, closed in the last gasp of the bubble. The leveraged buyout was completed around August 2007 for approximately $3 billion in debt plus equity. The driving force behind the deal is of Friend of Bill (FOB) hedge fund king Steven Cohen, a poster child for bad hedge fund behavior. Henry Kravis and his KKR, Goldman Sachs and many others are in.*



*Do You Think CGI-University Is Far Worse Than Trump University?*
*Yes No *

*Completing this poll entitles you to Daily Caller news updates free of charge. You may opt out at anytime. You also agree to our Privacy Policy and Terms of Use.*

*After the deal closed, the schools had great financial difficulties and these capital suppliers grew concerned. Bill Clinton’s pals were feeling squeezed as a profitable exit seemed less and less likely.*


*To dress the deal up in 2010, Bill Clinton was brought in to serve as “Chancellor,” a part-time position for which he was collecting $16 million through early 2015. This extraordinary compensation was never properly disclosed until 2015. Many of those on the hook paid Bill and Hillary big fees for speeches as well. Bill Clinton was thus collecting from both Laureate equity and debt suppliers. The Laureate CEO, Doug Becker, is involved as a Clinton backer, Clinton Global Initiative and Clinton Foundation donor and involved in the International Youth Foundation, a recipient of favors and money from the Clinton-led Department of State*




*Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/06/02/trump-u-is-nothing-compared-to-laureate-education/#ixzz4AZEiB7c6*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Echo chamber.
> All copious amounts if bullshit repeated by wnd, breitbart townhall.
> Question
> If it's so factual why won't Fox run with it? Because it's that much bullshit even Fox wouldn't repeat it


Its got to be shocking. knowing the Clintons scammed school kids. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

Well lets see What Laureate got for their money
Aligning herself with the current administration and most congressional Democrats, Hillary Clinton suggested last week that she hopes to see the industry more tightly regulated. “Some of the for-profit schools, some of the scandals that have arisen in these places where they take all this money and put all these young people and their families into debt,” she said while speaking at a community college in Monticello, Iowa.

Detailed policy proposals from the candidate are still months away, but Clinton left no question that she wants to continue the Obama team's tough approach. “We have to sort this out and we have to take on those interests that want to keep the system the way it is because it generates a lot of money and a lot of interest payments for them, and instead get back to basics," she said. 

Clinton's view of the industry fits with her efforts to be seen by voters as a populist defender of the working class. Senator Elizabeth Warren, a Democrat from Massachusetts,has been outspoken about her concerns, blasting the federal government for "currently subsidizing a for-profit industry that is ripping off young people." 
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-04-24/bill-clinton-leaves-for-profit-college-position


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Its got to be shocking. knowing the Clintons scammed school kids. nitro


Now you know why people don't like you.
You spam this forum with total fabricated bullshit


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Now you know why people don't like you.
> You spam this forum with total fabricated bullshit


Hey Chesus, I learned it from your friends. You do know that don't you? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

*WARNING! WARNING! DO NOT CLICK ON THIS VIDEO IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH!*


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Chesus, I learned it from your friends. You do know that don't you? nitro


It's annoying. I don't want to put you on ignore. You have been very helpful in all my engine builds.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Chesus, I learned it from your friends. You do know that don't you? nitro


your racist ass has zero evidence to back up that statement. that's why you are so pathetic and desperate right now.


----------



## see4 (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, Federal immigration laws are not pot laws. Sorry if I miss led you to think that they were combined. nitro



Federal immigration laws are federal laws. Federal marijuana laws are federal laws. That is where the comparison is drawn.

You feel that it is a cause of alarm or reaction when immigrants break federal laws by entering this country illegally. But you break federal laws by smoking marijuana, or grow it or buy it.

If you are so concerned about people breaking federal laws, you should consider not breaking it yourself.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your racist ass has zero evidence to back up that statement. that's why you are so pathetic and desperate right now.


Buck, what about the 13 year old kid story you posted about Trump that never made the news? I learned it from you I am sorry to say. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> Federal immigration laws are federal laws. Federal marijuana laws are federal laws. That is where the comparison is drawn.
> 
> You feel that it is a cause of alarm or reaction when immigrants break federal laws by entering this country illegally. But you break federal laws by smoking marijuana, or grow it or buy it.
> 
> If you are so concerned about people breaking federal laws, you should consider not breaking it yourself.


See4, well have me arrested then. Call'em up, get on it. Enforcing all the federal laws is fine with me if it makes you happy. nitro


----------



## ff420 (Jun 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> Federal immigration laws are federal laws. Federal marijuana laws are federal laws. That is where the comparison is drawn.
> 
> You feel that it is a cause of alarm or reaction when immigrants break federal laws by entering this country illegally. But you break federal laws by smoking marijuana, or grow it or buy it.
> 
> If you are so concerned about people breaking federal laws, you should consider not breaking it yourself.


Comparing immigration to what an individual does with their own body is a disingenuous argument.


----------



## see4 (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, well have me arrested then. Call'em up, get on it. Enforcing all the federal laws is fine with me if it makes you happy. nitro


I'm not the one crying about immigrants. You are.



ff420 said:


> Comparing immigration to what an individual does with their own body is a disingenuous argument.


Wrong. I'm showing how disingenuous it is to cry about immigrants breaking federal laws all the while breaking a federal law by smoking marijuana.

And no, comparing immigration, someone crossing an imaginary line, with someone smoking a plant that grows naturally is not disingenuous, both laws are stupid. Which is exactly my point.

But thanks for joining. I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm not the one crying about immigrants. You are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see4, When Trump wins you will understand. Its going to be a waste of time debating legal immigration with you so good luck . nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fogdog, I keep one in the garage. How the hell are you doing today? nitro


Your posts lack integrity and any essence of truth. You capture the Trump zeitgeist perfectly.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Calling the kettle black again, eh?





nitro harley said:


> Hey rolli, Would that be 27% more than Hillary? I know that this is going to be a tough time for some so I will continue to be nice. nitro



I know you are incapable of accepting this as true, but here it is.

From
http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/
and
http://www.politifact.com/personalities/hillary-clinton/

The lie of Hillary being worse than Trump when it comes "to telling it like it is" is so far from reality that I believe this statement can only come from a demented right winger.

When looking at about 100 of each's recent statements about each other or about themselves:


Hillary Clinton tells the truth or at least half truth about 60% of the time and False or Pants on Fire False about 13% of the time.
Trump tells the truth or at least half truth about 25% of the time and False or Pants on Fire False about 60% of the time.

Your assertion that Hillary Clinton is a complete liar is in and of itself a lie.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Thats a good question that is very worthy of a civil discussion. Here is my opinion of what might happen when Trump wins. There will be a sign up period to weed the garbage out of the good hard working immigrants . A good work history and criminal record will be golden. The rest may go back home or will be subject to law enforcement for extraction . your turn. nitro.


"Your opinion of what might happen when Trump wins"? 

Wow you said it was made up shit then went right ahead and said it. This is about as unhinged as when @NLXSK1 said he knew what the people of Baltimore were thinking, and then told us they planned to burn Baltimore down.

You'd both be funny if you weren't such shitheads.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> see4, When Trump wins you will understand. Its going to be a waste of time debating legal immigration with you so good luck . nitro


Translation: "see4, I don't know why I'm voting for Trump, but because my team is winning I don't care. I don't have to explain myself, because I don't know why I do what I do. But dag-nabit I don't care! WHITE POWER WHITE POWER"

That about sum it up nitro?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "Your opinion of what might happen when Trump wins"?
> 
> Wow you said it was made up shit then went right ahead and said it. This is about as unhinged as when @NLXSK1 said he knew what the people of Baltimore were thinking, and then told us they planned to burn Baltimore down.
> 
> You'd both be funny if you weren't such shitheads.


You forgot NLSK1 also saying Obama refuses to call that Egyptian flight an act of terror


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> call it whatever you want to call it.
> I feel the burden of population when Im driving in my car around any major city in America getting stuck in grid lock traffic.
> Thinking, what a waste of time this is.
> or Standing in line to get into a concert or movie and paying outrageous prices for the show and then coming away feeling very disappointed with the performance of the movie or the band.
> ...


Interesting.I often feel the same way.Lately,i have much contempt for my culture.I look at my life,i wonder if i can stop
participating in this orgy of consumerism .I find entertainment so shallow.I cant get exited about going out and paying
money to be entertained.
I went to Glastonbury festival when it was 15 quid a ticket.Now its like 200 quid.Gee wizz.Who want to blow the wonga on
seeing some 75 yo has beens ?Not I.Said the Bean.

Everything is a scam.I want to watch the birdies hop around my garden eating worms.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## supreme bean (Jun 4, 2016)

Trump is one fat gassbag.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your posts lack integrity and any essence of truth. You capture the Trump zeitgeist perfectly.





Fogdog said:


> I know you are incapable of accepting this as true, but here it is.
> 
> From
> http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/
> ...





Fogdog said:


> "Your opinion of what might happen when Trump wins"?
> 
> Wow you said it was made up shit then went right ahead and said it. This is about as unhinged as when @NLXSK1 said he knew what the people of Baltimore were thinking, and then told us they planned to burn Baltimore down.
> 
> You'd both be funny if you weren't such shitheads.





see4 said:


> Translation: "see4, I don't know why I'm voting for Trump, but because my team is winning I don't care. I don't have to explain myself, because I don't know why I do what I do. But dag-nabit I don't care! WHITE POWER WHITE POWER"
> 
> That about sum it up nitro?


Hey, I really don't want to piss on the only political parade you two have going , but good luck with Hillary and may the best person win. If you don't like Trump you can always go around and start sucker punching Trump supporters if you think it helps. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

Trump had a very rough week. If he continue having days like these, we will soon see an epic meltdown.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

*Interesting article.*

*Glenn Reynolds: Donald Trump is the response to a bullying culture*
Glenn Harlan Reynolds12:13 p.m. EDT May 31, 2016
*Abusive political correctness drives voters into the impolitic billionaire's loud embrace*
wrote: “_Political correctness._ Trump hasn't made it a campaign theme exactly, but he mentions it often with angry disgust. Reporters, pundits, and the other candidates treat it as a sideshow, a handy way for Trump (King Kong Jr.) to smack down the pitiful airplanes that attack him as he bestrides his mighty tower, roaring. But the analysts have it exactly backward. _Political correctness is the biggest issue facing America today_. Even Trump has just barely faced up to it. The ironic name disguises the real nature of this force, which ought to be called invasive leftism or thought-police liberalism or metastasized progressivism. The old-time American mainstream, working- and middle-class white males and their families, is mad as hell about political correctness and the havoc it has wreaked for 40 years — havoc made worse by the flat refusal of most serious Republicans to confront it.”

I thought Gelernter was onto something at the time, and I thought about this passage again when reading the thoughts of a 22-year-old Trump supporter quoted by Conor Friedersdorf in _The Atlantic._ Fridersdorf’s correspondent (whose name is redacted) is a prosperous post-collegian in the San Francisco Bay area — someone who should be backing Bernie, or Hillary, or maybe Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson. But instead he’s backing Trump, and so is his Asian fiancée. And the reason he gives is political correctness. “For me personally, it's resistance against what San Francisco has been, and what I see the country becoming, in the form of ultra-PC culture. That’s where it's almost impossible to have polite or constructive political discussion. Disagreement gets you labeled fascist, racist, bigoted, etc. It can provoke a reaction so intense that you’re suddenly an unperson to an acquaintance or friend. ... This is a war over how dialogue in America will be shaped. If Hillary wins, we're going to see a further tightening of PC culture. But if Trump wins? If Trump wins, we will have a president that overwhelmingly rejects PC rhetoric. Even better, we will show that more than half the country rejects this insane PC regime.”

It’s not a coincidence that when leftist protesters showed up at a conservative event at Rutgers University, students responded to the leftists’ chants with ”Trump! Trump!Trump!”

Political correctness is not, as some might claim, just an effort to encourage niceness. As Gelernter notes, it’s an effort to control people. Like the Newspeak in George Orwell’s _1984,_ the goal is to make it impossible for people to speak, or even think, unapproved thoughts.

Of course, by limiting what people can think and say, political correctness has hollowed out America’s universities, cheapened and distorted its politics, and served (and this last is entirely intentional) to make those who favor traditional American values like free speech feel marginalized and at risk. (I saw someone on Twitter talking about “America-shaming” last week, and that term fits pretty well.) But as leftists like to say, you can’t make an omelet without breaking a few eggs.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

*DISGUSTING LIBERALS AT PLAY!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, what about the 13 year old kid story you posted about Trump that never made the news? I learned it from you I am sorry to say. nitro


i believe i found that story on a news website.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You forgot NLSK1 also saying Obama refuses to call that Egyptian flight an act of terror


and forest fires causing global cooling, and iran is landlocked. and alberta is located within the united states. and opinion polling is a liberal conspiracy.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe i found that story on a news website.


Good morning Buck, Thats where I found mine too. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, I really don't want to piss on the only political parade you two have going , but good luck with Hillary and may the best person win. If you don't like Trump you can always go around and start sucker punching Trump supporters if you think it helps. *TRUMP!*


Meanwhile, Trump is proud of his African American who knocked the daylights out of the disgusting protestors wearing KKK outfits. Whom by the way never threw a punch or provoked a fight.

But yea, cool double standards.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I bet your wonderful wife takes real good care of you after a hard weeks work. Life is great!. nitro


Does your wife take good care of you or do you have to take of her ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> Meanwhile, Trump is proud of his African American who knocked the daylights out of the disgusting protestors wearing KKK outfits. Whom by the way never threw a punch or provoked a fight.
> 
> But yea, cool double standards.


Hey see4, Wasn't that great stuff. The Black community finally got to teach those Klan Hat wearing democrats a lesson in respect. The Air force probably gave him a medal for such a public fucking beat down in front of the nation. When was the last time that happened? And the boot finish was the cherry on top. Yee Haww nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Does your wife take good care of you or do you have to take of her ?


Here london , I will give you a chance to correct you spelling. * "care" see how nice I am now? nitro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nitro- did you see that Trump endorsed Sanders?
> 
> I posted it a page or two back.


He says often that the Democrat side is obviously rigged for hillary.

He respects bernie for fighting so hard and calls hillary weak because even with the super delegates sanders is making her look bad.

Even though I disagree with portions of Bernie's policy I have big respect for him.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Here london , I will give you a chance to correct you spelling. * "care" see how nice I am now? nitro


Yes you are very nice. Could you tell me what size Depend*®* your wife wears. I would like to be nice as well and send you and her some.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yes you are very nice. Could you tell me what size Depend*®* your wife wears. I would like to be nice as well and send you and her some.


Well that depends on how smart you are. Crap I can't go there. sorry. nitro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> He knows that Hillary is about to wipe the floor with him in the general. Trump is doing his best in an attempt to spit the Bernie vote from Hillary, but you are to stupid to understand this.


That is the goal of every politician.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well that depends on how smart you are. Crap I can't go there. sorry. nitro


Yes please don't go there. Remember we are being nice to each other. I would like to send you and wife some Depend*®. *I'm sure that you could use them. I will send the overnight absorbency and the maximum absorbency, so those embarrassing nights and long days are no more. You're welcome


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yes please don't go there. Remember we are being nice to each other. I would like to send you and wife some Depend*®. *I'm sure that you could use them. I will send the overnight absorbency and the maximum absorbency, so those embarrassing nights and long days are no more. You're welcome


London, Better yet maybe you could just give it to one of your employee's as a bonus. That way you can experience the happiness first hand and in person. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey see4, Wasn't that great stuff. The Black community finally got to teach those Klan Hat wearing democrats a lesson in respect. The Air force probably gave him a medal for such a public fucking beat down in front of the nation. When was the last time that happened? And the boot finish was the cherry on top. Yee Haww nitro


lol. You are literally what is wrong with this country.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2016)

What is the goal of a political race?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol. You are literally what is wrong with this country.


see4, I just report democratic madness. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is the goal of a political race?
> 
> View attachment 3699796


i believe it is to incite hatred against mexicans and muslims by scapegoating them.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He says often that the Democrat side is obviously rigged for hillary.
> 
> He respects bernie for fighting so hard and calls hillary weak because even with the super delegates sanders is making her look bad.
> 
> Even though I disagree with portions of Bernie's policy I have big respect for him.


Trump won't even debate him. Why? 
Why did he even consider it?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is the goal of a political race?
> 
> View attachment 3699796


You are the definition of lipstick on a pig


----------



## ff420 (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol. You are literally what is wrong with this country.


A country is defined by its borders, those "imaginary lines" you previously referred to. You are what is wrong with this country.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, Better yet maybe you could just give it to one of your employee's as a bonus. That way you can experience the happiness first hand and in person. nitro


Right now none of my employees require the need for Depend*®. *I will send you and your beloved some. You will be able to fish and shit now. What is your wife waist size so I can order her the right one and once again describe her leakage. Would you say medium, heavy, super heavy or Noah flood ? Thanks 
We being nice is awesome


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Right now none of my employees require the need for Depend*®. *I will send you and your beloved some. You will be able to fish and shit now. What is your wife waist size so I can order her the right one and once again describe her leakage. Would you say medium, heavy, super heavy or Noah flood ? Thanks
> We being nice is awesome


London. I guess your spelling problem I pointed out has hit a sore spot. It's Ok london, I am trying to be as nice to you as I can or I will get in trouble. What I was getting at is, you don't need to spend your quarters you collect on me. Give to an employee that would appreciate your kindness. nitro


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 4, 2016)

this is a pic of detroit michicgan, which has not had a republican anywhere near it for 50 years​


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

*ALL ABOARD! THE TRUMP TRAIN! TOOT TOOT!*


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London. I guess your spelling problem I pointed out has hit a sore spot. It's Ok london, I am trying to be as nice to you as I can or I will get in trouble. What I was getting at is, you don't need to spend your quarters you collect on me. Give to an employee that would appreciate your kindness. nitro


Why would you not continue being nice to me ? We now are helping each other. I'm going to send you some Depend for you and your wife. How bad is your leakage ?
Would you like me to send some Poligrip Denture Adhesive Cream as well. 
Are you still having that anal hemorrhoid problem ? I can included something for that as well in your care package.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> see4, I just report democratic madness. nitro


cool story.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

ff420 said:


> A country is defined by its borders, those "imaginary lines" you previously referred to. You are what is wrong with this country.


You are a fucking retard. I hope you no longer enjoy your stay.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> You are a fucking retard. I hope you no longer enjoy your stay.


Haha. Logic make you mad?


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 4, 2016)

@see4 

retard, penis jokes ........ little boy talk ..... 

your a total ass monkey troll ...... lying hack sitting in mommy's basement. did you rub her feet yet for taking care of your unemployed ass yet ? no wonder you love the dems so much, all the hand-outs .....

worked on wall street LOL', could not even answer my very direct question regarding quantitative easing thirty year, twenties & ten's / bonds and interest rates. how about your knowledge on hedge funds and primary banks using the feds reverse repo lines regarding tier one & tier two collateral swap at the end of each quarter ..... hmmmmmmm, hmmmmmmmm.....

so big mouth, riddle me this ? why they rocking the repo lines ????

or you gonna side-step this question also study some b.s. on google for 8 hours then chime in 24hrs later with another vague answer ......

pathetic ~


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Haha. Logic make you mad?


Your logic makes me laugh.

You are defending the following logic:

"Immigrants that come here illegal are ruining the country, and besides it is against federal law, but it is totally ok for me to smoke marijuana even though it is against federal law"

Your contention is, "it's not the same thing"

I counter and stipulate that both laws are federal and both are comprised of something imaginary. The border is an imaginary line in the dirt that the government wrote into law after taking it from the native people. The prohibition of marijuana is an imaginary fear mongering law created by the government to control some imaginary fear that black people were going to rape the white woman.

Your penis is tiny, as is your brain.

Go to bed puppet, you are in over your head.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 4, 2016)

Donald Trump has his very own token african-american? This guys is such an idiiooot.....t his country is fucking doomed man.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice plant spiderdude.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 4, 2016)

.this vague answer is gonna be epic ~


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> & i bet you grow like crap also .....
> 
> come out and play see4 you ass monkey .... come on bud', ..... come out and play chump / bitch ~
> 
> ...


Nice plants man. You should stick to growing, it's about the only thing you appear to be good at.




SpiderDude said:


> @see4
> 
> retard, penis jokes ........ little boy talk .....
> 
> ...


By your rhetoric, I'm guessing you're all of 20 years old.

But anyhow, let me give you a brief rundown. I was a Financial Analyst at Morgan Stanley and then 9/11 happened. I moved back to Boston. I been part of several startups and have earned a good living doing so. I own more homes than you've had chicks. I own more guns than you own plants.

You are upset because you stumbled across someone who knows what they are talking about, and tried to pass off your bullshit you read on some random Google search as your own. Flaming Pie jumped on it like a good little retard and indulged your punk ass. Then you got butt hurt. And boy did you get butthurt fast. To be honest, you went full meltdown faster than anyone I've seen on RIU. So congrats for that.

I never took a handout, I left that industry nearly a decade before that all happened. Thankfully. I would not have lived with myself if I took money from hard working Americans.

Your tiny penis is incredibly tiny, but not nearly as tiny as your brain. Stick to growing pot, if that's even yours. You seem to be pretty good at it.

I've just finished up back crossing a WiFi with a Sour Jefe original. A buddy as done a few test grows, they are coming out really strong. Maybe if you're nice, I will toss you a few dozen seeds to experiment with.

You are not big time. Call me when you get there kid.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 4, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3699878
> this is a pic of detroit michicgan, which has not had a republican anywhere near it for 50 years​


that shits scarey


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 4, 2016)

lol midgrade schwagg...
chunky outdoor buds man, nice


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> every single reader now knows your full of shit ~
> 
> side stepping more very, very direct questions. carry on with your trolling .... thanks for making my point, bitch ~
> 
> View attachment 3699938


Be a man and use @see4 if you want to engage in a conversation. Don't be a little bitch.

You've made no point yet. What is your point? Get to it.

Yea, you grow nice plants. I am acknowledging that. But frankly if you are basing your self worth on how well you grow marijuana plants, you've got a lot to learn kid.

Get back to you point.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> Your logic makes me laugh.
> 
> You are defending the following logic:
> 
> ...


Damn, you need to go smoke one man. Please stop comparing prohibition to immigration, its nonsense. And if you don't like the laws you know you have the opportunity to leave whenever you please, correct?


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Damn, you need to go smoke one man. Please stop comparing prohibition to immigration, its nonsense. And if you don't like the laws you know you have the opportunity to leave whenever you please, correct?


"Please stop comparing prohibition to immigration" - that is your counter argument? Really? Try harder. Much harder. You are out of your league.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 4, 2016)

get back on point. ?

you side-stepped my question on repo lines & quantitative easing, and i corrected your ass on when securitization started ( you fraud )

now you wanna hide in p.m. land ???????? LOL".......

i'd rather expose your ass as said fraud in real-time in front of the class. verbal bitch slap's one after the other ..... like ali, bang~bang, down goes the shwaggggg chump ~


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> get back on point. ?
> 
> you side-stepped my question on repo lines & quantitative easing, and i corrected your ass on when securitization started ( you fraud )
> 
> ...


There you go again, being a little bitch. Try replying to my comment or referencing my name. Or are you simply too stupid to know how to do that?

I never read your question about repo lines and quantitative easing, probably because you never referenced me or replied to my comment, like a little bitch.

Now go and be a good bitch and reference your question you posed to me so I can read it and respond.

Try harder kid. Try much harder.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 4, 2016)

look back schwagggggg chump

u will see @see4

still no answers ....... now answer the very direct question, every second that goes by you look like a clown because your searching for help in your other browser windows, LOL'


----------



## ff420 (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> "Please stop comparing prohibition to immigration" - that is your counter argument? Really? Try harder. Much harder. You are out of your league.


You trying to equate felonies is silly. If someone broke into your house and stole a bunch of stuff would you ignore it? Its a felony right?


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

ff420 said:


> You trying to equate felonies is silly. If someone broke into your house and stole a bunch of stuff would you ignore it? Its a felony right?


The border between the United States and Mexico is a made up imaginary border created by our government. Do you agree? If not, we are not on the same page.
The marijuana law is a law based on imaginary reasoning and fearing mongering in an effort to control a certain population of peoples. Do you agree? If not, we are not on the page.

Let's start with baby steps.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> pin drop ~ still no answers about Q.E. or repo lines the class is waiting, bitch ~
> 
> lets go mrs. wall-street


Ok. It is clear you are here to troll and not actually add anything of value. My guess is you are a puppet of someone. But frankly I don't care.

And to respond to whatever it is you are trying to say, No, quantitative easing has absolutely nothing to do with our discussion on subprime mortgage loans and credit default swaps. And your tiny penis is STILL tiny.

Now, like I said, go be a good little bitch and reference your question you posed earlier and I will read and respond. Otherwise keep doing you kid. You are boring.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> The border between the United States and Mexico is a made up imaginary border created by our government. Do you agree? If not, we are not on the same page.
> The marijuana law is a law based on imaginary reasoning and fearing mongering in an effort to control a certain population of peoples. Do you agree? If not, we are not on the page.
> 
> Let's start with baby steps.


Marijuana laws are based on corruption, look that up, Hearst, DuPont and their ilk. Immigration laws in place to attempt to prevent 200 million people supporting 7 billion other people.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Marijuana laws are based on corruption, look that up, Hearst, DuPont and their ilk. Immigration laws in place to attempt to prevent 200 million people supporting 7 billion other people.


I agree, marijuana is based on "corruption". We aren't debating that.

However I disagree with your second point. But only partially. I agree that we need to control our borders so that others can not take advantage. But I disagree that a 50 foot wall is going to solve our problems. We need to look at education and corporate reform rather than walls and border patrol.

The point being, which you made for me earlier, is that nitro thinks that one law is bad (the marijuana law), so he breaks it. But he thinks the other law is good, so he supports it. And is fighting for it tooth-and-nail.

Whereas I don't particularly agree with either fully. And so I can't pass judgement on either.

If nitro feels strongly about NOT breaking laws, then he should stop smoking, growing or selling marijuana.

Is this such a hard concept to grasp?


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> come on swag bitch lets talk securitization, fed repo lines with global hedge funds and primary bankers, quantitative easing .....


Sure. What would you like to talk about? What specifically is on your mind? Besides trolling, weed and hot air.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> come on swag bitch lets talk securitization, fed repo lines with global hedge funds and primary bankers, quantitative easing ....., new school vs chicago school economics ? zero bound interest rates ?


Express? Is that you? You little bitch.

You haven't asked a question yet. "zero bound interest rates?" isn't a fucking question.

Try harder. Much much harder.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> again, for the third time why are the hedge funds and global primary banks using the feds repo lines at quarters end ?
> 
> google will not help you shwagggg bitch~ tick-tock class is waiting .....


Couple questions before I can try and respond. What is a "global primary bank"? Are you referring to the 10 or so world banks? What the fuck does a hedge fund have anything to do with world banks?


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> what is the correlation with quantitative easing and global zero bound / negative interest rates and why is this happening ? and what is the fed solution for exiting its position ?
> 
> how will yellen exit this position ? details, detail do not leave them out shwaggggggggggggggg bitch'
> 
> again, google will not help you ...... gulp.


The likely correlation is the slow introduction to "imaginary" money to ease the effect or rather negative effect new economic stimuli various central banks have tried to implement in more depressed markets.

Again, I'm not sure where you are going with your line of questioning. What does this have to do with the mortgage subprime market?


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> you fucking clown you have no fucking clue .....
> 
> i'm done you little bitch, go rub your mom's feet and make her a drink for letting you live in her basement.


Try harder. If you want to see if you can outwit me, you have to prove it.

Asking a dumb question with random financial ideas and then not supporting your question is absolutely valueless.

You've proved nothing. Try harder. Much harder.


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cut him, cut him deep!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why would you not continue being nice to me ? e.


London, If you need to know, its because I have a few months to go before I leave this forum forever and I was told not to call you names about your smartness or I wouldn't be able to stay. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> again, for the third time why are the hedge funds and global primary banks using the feds repo lines at quarters end ?
> 
> google will not help you shwagggg bitch~ tick-tock class is waiting .....


If you are asking why BRIC banks and investment funds like Credit Suisse are looking to do warrant buybacks, it is likely because they feel the dollar is going to weaken over the next 6 months. As it does every presidential election cycle.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> cool story.


see4, Story? shit that wasn't a story. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> see4, Story? shit that wasn't a story. nitro


Oh, my bad. Cool poem?


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> If you are asking why BRIC banks and investment funds like Credit Suisse are looking to do warrant buybacks, it is likely because they feel the dollar is going to weaken over the next 6 months. As it does every presidential election cycle.


My bad. I think it's bonds, not warrants.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> Oh, my bad. Cool poem?


*Story of bucks super friends*

There once was a boy named london
who most would consider a dumb dumb
The harder he would think the more it would stink
And then see4 had to clean up the floor.

nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> down goes shwagggggggggg bitch ............ lol'....
> 
> i knew the day i stepped in this thread this unemployed ass-monkey was a fraud, troll with thousands of post because he's living off .gov in his momma's basement .... just like tweety bird with 29,000 forum post, so sad .....
> 
> ...


And in typical bitch fashion, you can't support your questions, you can't reference me in comments.

You are butthurt. Your full meltdown is very funny. Stick to growing kid, it's literally the only thing you're good at.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

kelly4 said:


> Cut him, cut him deep!




LOL. Whoops.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> I agree, marijuana is based on "corruption". We aren't debating that.
> 
> However I disagree with your second point. But only partially. I agree that we need to control our borders so that others can not take advantage. But I disagree that a 50 foot wall is going to solve our problems. We need to look at education and corporate reform rather than walls and border patrol.
> 
> ...


A wall isn't going to do anything, I never said it would. I don't necessarily have a problem with illegal immigration, as long as those immigrants have zero access to any entitlements granted to US citizens. And I break the law, I know there may be repercussions for my actions, the same should apply to those that come here illegally. 

Also, if you want to make a point and try to sway peoples views on an issue stop with the tiny dick/retard comments.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

ff420 said:


> A wall isn't going to do anything, I never said it would. I don't necessarily have a problem with illegal immigration, as long as those immigrants have zero access to any entitlements granted to US citizens. And I break the law, I know there may be repercussions for my actions, the same should apply to those that come here illegally.


I agree fully. However, those were not the shared views of nitro. And that was my point.



ff420 said:


> Also, if you want to make a point and try to sway peoples views on an issue stop with the tiny dick/retard comments.


I only do that to users who deserve it. Otherwise I am quite agreeable and great to get along with. You gotta give respect to get it.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

@ff420 - There is no swaying nitro. I just troll him as he trolls every time he posts something. It's just what he does.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

kelly4 said:


> Cut him, cut him deep!


I can't cut the legally insane. And this poor kid has lost his marbles. Honestly, I think he literally may be the quickest to meltdown in RIU history. In a matter of 1 post he was full on butthurt rage.

And he is still yet to substantiate anything he has said.

And look @SpiderDude I will be a man and talk about him to his face. Which I'm sure he will respond in true bitch fashion and say something without referencing me. Like I've got time to read all his bullshit.

There. I cut him deep.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> @ff420 - There is no swaying nitro. I just troll him as he trolls every time he posts something. It's just what he does.


Life's too short to be trolling people.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 4, 2016)

*Hillary says build the wall to keep out illegals.
*
Thats funny how this works. The nation can thank Trump now.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Life's too short to be trolling people.


For the most part I agree. But sometimes it just feels so good.


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## kelly4 (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> I can't cut the legally insane. And this poor kid has lost his marbles. Honestly, I think he literally may be the quickest to meltdown in RIU history. In a matter of 1 post he was full on butthurt rage.
> 
> And he is still yet to substantiate anything he has said.
> 
> ...


You barely scratched him.

CUT HIM!!


----------



## see4 (Jun 4, 2016)

kelly4 said:


> You barely scratched him.
> 
> CUT HIM!!


He has said nothing so far. He has asked a couple off the wall questions pertaining to global banking markets which have no bearing whatsoever on the US subprime mortgage loan system and how the underlying credit default swaps that supported an altruistic secondary market of disparate mortgage backed securities and how that directly impacted the 2008 housing and global economic downfall.

What I suspect he is trying to do is create a correlation between foreign speculation on current currency valuation and the strength of the dollar with the mortgage market. But he has a loooong way to go to make that rational argument.

What really is happening is that a 20 year in college taking an economic course is reading some bullshit article that his professor handed to him the other day and he is trying to piece together some semblance of a rational thought. But he is having a hard time doing it, and he is getting frustrated.

He posed a couple questions. I attempted to answer them and any rational person can look up what I said and draw the same conclusion. Then instead of "taking me to class" he cried more like a bitch and said he won. At no time did he ever provide a rational thought of his own or provide us with his thoughts to his own question.

He is my bitch. I made him my bitch, and he needs to go make me a god damn sandwich.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> He has said nothing so far. He has asked a couple off the wall questions pertaining to global banking markets which have no bearing whatsoever on the US subprime mortgage loan system and how the underlying credit default swaps that supported an altruistic secondary market of disparate mortgage backed securities and how that directly impacted the 2008 housing and global economic downfall.
> 
> What I suspect he is trying to do is create a correlation between foreign speculation on current currency valuation and the strength of the dollar with the mortgage market. But he has a loooong way to go to make that rational argument.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

Trump's melting down now that Hillary has started the contest for real. Unlike his other opponents, Hillary doesn't need to worry about alienating the Republican base. She lit into Trump and his reply back was insane. As Jon Stewart said, Trump is a man-baby and can't be a president. Here is a short excerpt from what he said on May 10:

_"Republican presidential nominee (is) a *thin-skinned hypocrite who ridicules political rivals and minorities but implodes when faced with even a minor slight.*

He is a man-baby," Stewart told David Axelrod during a live taping of "The Axe Files," a podcast produced by CNN and the University of Chicago Institute of Politics. "He has the physical countenance of a man and a baby's temperament and hands. ... (Vanity Fair editor)* Graydon Carter did a joke about Donald Trump's hands 25 years ago, he's still not f---ing over it."*

If Trump really wants to engage a politically incorrect debate, Stewart said, he should tell voters, "The problems in this country are not because of Mexicans and Muslims."

Stewart also talked about Trump's likely opponent this fall, Democrat Hillary Clinton.
He described the former secretary of state as "a very bright woman without the courage of her convictions."
"That's not to say that she is not preferable to Donald Trump," he added, "because at this point I would vote for Mr. T over Donald Trump."
_
Jon Stewart is too smart to run for prez. But I wish he'd consider it. In any case, I really do look forward to the third debate. By then, Trump will need to be wheeled out onto stage wearing a straight jacket.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3699878
> this is a pic of detroit michicgan, which has not had a republican anywhere near it for 50 years​


michigan is under republican control you racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I don't necessarily have a problem with illegal immigration, as long as those immigrants have zero access to any entitlements granted to US citizens.


probably because you're worried about them taking your welfare. most it not all of the right wing trump loving racists are sucking up federal redistribution checks every month. i bet you are sucking up the welfare too. hence your concern.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2016)

Idiots . . .


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 5, 2016)

I can't believe uncle buck is such a racist. you can tell by the way he tries to deny it​


----------



## ff420 (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> probably because you're worried about them taking your welfare. most it not all of the right wing trump loving racists are sucking up federal redistribution checks every month. i bet you are sucking up the welfare too. hence your concern.


When did I say I support Trump?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Story of bucks super friends*
> 
> There once was a boy named london
> who most would consider a dumb dumb
> ...


There one was a fool named Nitro Harley
whose wife used to bang everybody
When he would go fish, she fulfilled her wish
Of eating sperm soup, her favorite dish


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> There one was a fool named Nitro Harley
> whose wife used to bang everybody
> When he would go fish, she fulfilled her wish
> Of eating sperm soup, her favorite dish


London, isn't this great! being nice? nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

@nitro harley 
Is the judge being unfair to Trump because he is a Mexican?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, isn't this great! being nice? nitro


I must admit that it is. Writing wonderful poems about each other is great.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Interesting article.*
> 
> *Glenn Reynolds: Donald Trump is the response to a bullying culture*
> Glenn Harlan Reynolds12:13 p.m. EDT May 31, 2016
> ...


Trump said women who have Abortions should be Punished.
The words of a Bully.You love to spin shit into candy floss.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> I can't believe uncle buck is such a racist. ​









do you think it was racist when your buddy nitro harley told obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 5, 2016)

Las Vegas has trump as favorite to win, you know: bookies come correct when setting odds

trump is the guy who comes up to the craps table: does not have a clue, makes all the wrong bets, and wins.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> @nitro harley
> Is the judge being unfair to Trump because he is a Mexican?


Chesus, Hell I don't know yet. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I must admit that it is. Writing wonderful poems about each other is great.


London, Every now and then going to a happy place seems to be mentally healthy for everybody. imo nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, Every now and then going to a happy place seems to be mentally healthy for everybody. imo nitro


Can we now discuss why you felt the need to count the Hispanic babies. It will help you understand that hate only makes you bitter.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Trump said women who have Abortions should be Punished.
> The words of a Bully.You love to spin shit into candy floss.


Hey S, bean, I believe some women punish there selves over killing their young. I don't have a problem with it as long as they pony up and pay their bill. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Can we now discuss why you felt the need to count the Hispanic babies. It will help you understand that hate only makes you bitter.


London, lets discuss the fact that I was counting white babies and the others were just there. nitro


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Sounds like they have been through enough.A bully is someone who targets the vulnerable.
What bill are you talking about?NH.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, lets discuss the fact that I was counting white babies and the others were just there. nitro


Now you are just walking back what you said. Be a man about it. Hell you how old ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Sounds like they have been through enough.A bully is someone who targets the vulnerable.
> *What bill are you talking about*?NH.


S bean, Excellent question. Most people usually don't want to talk about the cost and who pays. It should be like when you bring your car into the garage and pay the bill. If it was like that it would be a none issue. imo nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Now you are just walking back what you said. Be a man about it. Hell you how old ?


London, settle down and watch your spelling. The last part of your sentence had some poor grammar and a bitter flavor. just so you know. nitro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe it is to incite hatred against mexicans and muslims by scapegoating them.





ChesusRice said:


> You are the definition of lipstick on a pig





see4 said:


> lol. You are literally what is wrong with this country.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You are the definition of lipstick on a pig


You are the definition of ass to mouth.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, settle down and watch your spelling. The last part of your sentence had some poor grammar and a bitter flavor. just so you know. nitro


My foolish old highschool drop out, there is no bitterness on my end, Remember we talking nice.
Why do you dislike the idea of Mexicans living in your small town ? when you were counting the Hispanic babies, what number did you get to when the anger seeped in ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are the definition of ass to mouth.


I guess we know what you did last night. It's still on your mind.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> S bean, Excellent question. Most people usually don't want to talk about the cost and who pays. It should be like when you bring your car into the garage and pay the bill. If it was like that it would be a none issue. imo nitro


Im none the wiser.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

ff420 said:


> A wall isn't going to do anything, I never said it would. I don't necessarily have a problem with illegal immigration, as long as those immigrants have zero access to any entitlements granted to US citizens. And I break the law, I know there may be repercussions for my actions, the same should apply to those that come here illegally.
> 
> Also, if you want to make a point and try to sway peoples views on an issue stop with the tiny dick/retard comments.


Its just a free-for-all slap fest. 

Except we slap with news and they slap with insults.


----------



## see4 (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3700419


That's the best you got? You should try harder. Much harder.


----------



## see4 (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> S bean, Excellent question. Most people usually don't want to talk about the cost and who pays. It should be like when you bring your car into the garage and pay the bill. If it was like that it would be a none issue. imo nitro


What didn't you answer his question?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are the definition of ass to mouth.


you like that don't you


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My foolish old highschool drop out, there is no bitterness on my end, Remember we talking nice.
> Why do you dislike the idea of Mexicans living in your small town ? when you were counting the Hispanic babies, what number did you get to when the anger seeped in ?


London, I have never said I dislike Mexicans living in the small town I live in. That is something you made up to attack me with so your racist agenda could continue. imo

I have too say that , I will pat you on the back for manning up on who you support for POTUS. I didn't think you would do it. It seems to have made you feel better lately to come out with it instead of holding it inside like a gut bomb. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

see4 said:


> What didn't you answer his question?


See4, Whats up with all the poor grammar ? I don't know whats up with the highly educated around here lately. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

*CULTURE NEWS!*

*Immigrant criminals re-offend at higher rates than ICE estimates, report says*
Published June 05, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook188 Twitter246 livefyre400 Email Print






NOW PLAYING
Illegal immigrant numbers surge at Mexican border

A recent investigation shows that 30 percent of illegal immigrants who committed crimes were charged with new offenses – such as rape, child molestation and attempted murder – contrary to assurances from federal officials that the criminals rarely went on to re-offend.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think it was racist when your buddy nitro harley told obama to go back to kenya?


 You axed this like 12 times homes,...I was wondering if he would answer too. I just haven`t figured out what race is in Kenya yet.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CULTURE NEWS!*
> 
> *Immigrant criminals re-offend at higher rates than ICE estimates, report says*
> Published June 05, 2016
> ...


Whats the recidivism rate among US Citizens?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Whats the recidivism rate among US Citizens?


Crap chesus, I have to look up that word before I can understand what you are talking about. I will get back to you. nitro


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Whats the recidivism rate among US Citizens?


The fact that you seem to have no problem with an illegal alien in this country committing multiple crimes explains the depth of our disagreement on the immigration issue.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Whats the recidivism rate among US Citizens?


*Recidivism* is the act of a person repeating or relapsing into an undesirable behavior after they have experienced negative consequences, or punishment, of that particular behavior. They may have been treated or trained to extinguish that behavior but have still reverted back.


Chesus, That was funny. I don't try to get that deep into it. Check back on november 9th to find out what group you are referring too. nitro


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Whats the recidivism rate among US Citizens?


 What is yours?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

New Mexico.Is it better than Old Mexico.?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Hillary says build the wall to keep out illegals.
> *
> Thats funny how this works. The nation can thank Trump now.


Hillary voted numerous times to build a border to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in.

Totally racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I have never said I dislike Mexicans living in the small town I live in.


"it looks like we are educating mexico...i don't see a solution anytime soon" - you

racist old coward.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You axed this like 12 times homes,...I was wondering if he would answer too. I just haven`t figured out what race is in Kenya yet.


98.5% black.

do you think it was racist for nitro to tell obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary voted numerous times to build a border to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in.
> 
> Totally racist.


how about you, asstomoutherella?

do you think it was racist when nitro told obama to go back to kenya?

do you think it was racist when he said of american citizens like your child that "it looks like we are educating mexico...i dopn't see a solution anytime soon"?

if you weren't such a coward you would answer this.

btw, it is not an insult to call you a coward so long as you keep running away from simple questions.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump's melting down now that Hillary has started the contest for real. Unlike his other opponents, Hillary doesn't need to worry about alienating the Republican base. She lit into Trump and his reply back was insane. As Jon Stewart said, Trump is a man-baby and can't be a president. Here is a short excerpt from what he said on May 10:
> 
> _"Republican presidential nominee (is) a *thin-skinned hypocrite who ridicules political rivals and minorities but implodes when faced with even a minor slight.*
> 
> ...


Jon stewart? 

I think you may need a straight jacket if you get your news from a actor.

Lol


----------



## ff420 (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "it looks like we are educating mexico...i don't see a solution anytime soon" - you
> 
> racist old coward.


I'm still waiting for you to show me when I posted support for trump.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary voted numerous times to build a border to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in.
> 
> Totally racist.


Hillary loves the bird man so that makes sense. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "it looks like we are educating mexico...i don't see a solution anytime soon" - you
> 
> racist old coward.


Hey Buck, How the hell are you today? nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Jon stewart?
> 
> I think you may need a straight jacket if you get your news from a actor.
> 
> Lol


daily show viewers are actually the most informed of any viewers.

fox news viewers are dead last. they are less informed than those who watch no news at all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hillary loves the bird man so that makes sense. nitro


why do you suppose the KKK and the "american freedom party", which is a white nationalist group, are both supporting trump?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hillary loves the bird man so that makes sense. nitro





UncleBuck said:


> why do you suppose the KKK and the "american freedom party", which is a white nationalist group, are both supporting trump?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you suppose the KKK and the "american freedom party", which is a white nationalist group, are both supporting trump?


Hillary loves the Klan.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

*BILLY LOVES THE KLAN TOO!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

*THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS TO CLINTON KLAN SUPPORTERS!*
One for the history books. Yee Haww


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

*CLINTON TAKES MONEY FROM THE KLAN.*

*Ku Klux Klan Claims $20K In Clinton Donations*
A Grand Dragon of the California Klan claims to have raised about $20K for her campaign
By James King
Apr 25, 2016 at 6:11 PM ET
SHARE

SHARE






Photo Illustration: R. A. Di Ieso
A prominent Ku Klux Klan leader says that the group has raised thousands of dollars for Hillary Clinton’s campaign and that the Klan is officially endorsing the Democratic frontrunner for president—a claim the Clinton campaign vigorously denies.

Shortly after setting a giant cross on fire with dozens of other members of various white nationalist groups in Georgia on Saturday, Will Quigg, a Grand Dragon in a California branch of the KKK, sat down with Vocativ—which was there for a larger reporting trip about the modern state of the hate group—to talk about the 2016 election. According to Quigg, “For the KKK, Clinton is our choice.”


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

*Here is a picture of the democratic party in the 1920's

Thats pretty fucked up shit there. *


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

*One conservative against four future Democratic Klan hat people. enjoy*

*



*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 5, 2016)

ANYONE WHO ARE TRUMP SUPPORTERS = RACIST SUCKERS AND LOSERS.

I see the Brooklyn racist is back to his playbook, your name alone disqualifies you and questions a persons integrity. 

Judge has a Spanish sounding name so he has to be Mexican I.e. Not a real judge in Trumps eyes.

Its only gonna get worse from here on out the country is going to find out who this racist/conman is. 

This is going to be a NY beatdown can't wait.


B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 98.5% black.
> 
> do you think it was racist for nitro to tell obama to go back to kenya?



No. I think he was making fun of his Nationality not race.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Here is a picture of the democratic party in the 1920's
> 
> Thats pretty fucked up shit there. *


The Democrat party of the 1920's are the Republican Party of 2016.

You should know that I guess you forgot the southern strategy of the 60's.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The Democrat party of the 1920's are the Republican Party of 2016.
> 
> You should know that I guess you forgot the southern strategy of the 60's.
> 
> B4L


I don't believe it ever left the democratic party. Just look at the love Hillary has for the Klan.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 5, 2016)

My hometown (Ponce, Puerto Rico) supports Hillary Clinton by 76%. She has won P.R. By a landslide.

Too bad we can't vote from the island in November.

Trump is dead and stinking come November with Hispanics and this ad doesn't help:

https://waragainstallpuertoricans.com/2015/08/22/i-will-revoke-the-u-s-citizenship-of-all-puerto-ricans-says-donald-trump/

B4L


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I have never said I dislike Mexicans living in the small town I live in. That is something you made up to attack me with so your racist agenda could continue. imo


oh really


nitro harley said:


> I think we should just focus on the mexicans.......lets exclude everyone else.......When it looks like mexico city in a small town in oregon you don't notice any other countrys invasion.......nitro..





nitro harley said:


> Cafeteria and toilets? Is that for the mexican kids?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> oh really


London, Where did I say I didn't like Mexicans living in our little oregon town? nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, Where did I say I didn't like Mexicans living in our little oregon town? nitro





nitro harley said:


> I think we should just focus on the mexicans.......lets exclude everyone else.......When it looks like mexico city in a small town in oregon you don't notice any other countrys invasion.......nitro..


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> My hometown (Ponce, Puerto Rico) supports Hillary Clinton by 76%. She has won P.R. By a landslide.
> 
> Too bad we can't vote from the island in November.
> 
> ...


*Puerto Rico wants to be the 51st state and it won't happen because we just don't have the money. nitro*

Puerto Rico’s economy is in crisis. The territory of 3.7 million residents is now in the seventh year of a persistent downturn, a recession that’s much deeper -- and broader -- than the one on the mainland. By a number of different indicators, Puerto Rico is off the charts compared to the rest of the U.S., faring far worse than any state. Per-capita income is one-third that of the nation as a whole and just half the income of the poorest state, Mississippi. Roughly 45 percent of Puerto Ricans live in poverty, three times the national rate. More than a third of the territory’s residents are on food stamps. Unemployment last year topped 15 percent.

Public finances are similarly abysmal. Fifteen straight years of budget deficits have ravaged the government; its outstanding public debt now hovers near $70 billion. (Relative to personal income, the debt level is nearly 10 times that of Hawaii, which has the highest debt-to-income ratio of the 50 states.) Puerto Rico’s public pension system has essentially run out of money, with an unfunded liability that is almost four times the island’s annual budget. By this past spring, all of the major credit agencies had downgraded Puerto Rico’s bond rating to one notch above junk status. Countless observers have dubbed the territory “America’s Greece.”


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

London, I don't get it. I guess you just tune out when things get tough for you. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I don't get it. I


You really don't get how your comments show your dislike for Mexicans ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You really don't get how your comments show your dislike for Mexicans ?


My comments represent an illegal invasion that is finally being talked about nation wide. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> My comments represent an illegal invasion that is finally being talked about nation wide. nitro


and only Mexicans are a part of this "illegal invasion" ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and only Mexicans are a part of this "illegal invasion" ?


Well, if you like you can include others. nitro


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and only Mexicans are a part of this "illegal invasion" ?


A wall does not discriminate based on race...


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 5, 2016)

Personally most of the people against Trump are the ones scared shitless ,, they want things to remain the Same .. Mostly Corrupt ??? 
There truly far from being a true Patriot .. They do not care that US Marines getting killed fighting a war that is not even on there soil,, And personally Never should of been there in the first place 
They do not care about the debt, as it keeps getting further to the red. Only thing they care about is the monthly government security cheque keeps rolling in ..
when breaking down her idiotic plan on how to build a economy is riddled with myth and fairy tales


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, if you like you can include others. nitro


but you said lets exclude everyone else and only focus on Mexicans


nitro harley said:


> I think we should just focus on the mexicans.......lets exclude everyone else.......When it looks like mexico city in a small town in oregon you don't notice any other countrys invasion.......nitro..


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> A wall does not discriminate based on race...


Location of wall very well can. Did you also know that Canadians are the top overstay of VISA.

No offense to @sunni. We love you and want you here permanent ASAP.


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Location of wall very well can. Did you also know that Canadians are the top overstay of VISA.
> 
> No offense to @sunni. We love you and want you here permanent ASAP.


I can see why fucking impossible to get that shit renewed like the USA makes you jump through so many fucking hoops 

I'm a bit salty over this immigration process lol !!!


----------



## ff420 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm calling you out buck, show me when I supported trump or act like an adult and apologize for your hateful rhetoric.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No. I think he was making fun of his Nationality not race.


obama is american though.

you are too stupid and racist to even identify blatant racism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> There truly far from being a true Patriot ..


when you guys call yourselves "patriots", the rest of the country just hears you guys identifying yourselves as racists.

patriot is just a euphemism for racist on the right.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Location of wall very well can. Did you also know that Canadians are the top overstay of VISA.
> 
> No offense to @sunni. We love you and want you here permanent ASAP.


A wall wouldnt fix that. Besides, their health insurance is one of the biggest reasons they dont overstay. Mexico doesnt have any choice benefits keeping their citizens in.

But as I have said before, if a wall along the northern border is what you want lets do both!!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> but you said lets exclude everyone else and only focus on Mexicans


London, You take a quote from a different discussion and then you get confused. Just trying to be nice. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I'm calling you out buck, show me when I supported trump or act like an adult and apologize for your hateful rhetoric.


are you still crying?

vote for trump, you'll feel better.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, You take a quote from a different discussion and then you get confused. Just trying to be nice. nitro


what part I'm I missing ?


nitro harley said:


> I think we should just focus on the mexicans.......lets exclude everyone else.......When it looks like mexico city in a small town in oregon you don't notice any other countrys invasion.......nitro..


----------



## ff420 (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still crying?
> 
> vote for trump, you'll feel better.


That's what I thought. I've seen you around here for years and always disliked you. Don't ever say anything to me again.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *vote for trump, you'll feel better.*


hey buck, Thats the most sensible thing you have said in all the years I have been here. Are you feeling OK? I am going to put you up for a medal when I see @see4 . nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

ff420 said:


> That's what I thought. I've seen you around here for years and always disliked you. Don't ever say anything to me again.


nah, i think i will address your stupidity anytime i wish.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> what part I'm I missing ?


London, Hey to be nice, doesn't include holding your hand. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> A wall wouldnt fix that.  Besides, their health insurance is one of the biggest reasons they dont overstay. Mexico doesnt have any choice benefits keeping their citizens in.
> 
> But as I have said before, if a wall along the northern border is what you want lets do both!!


Please just STFU. 
Mexico has Universal heath care


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

racists love trump.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> racists love trump.


*FACT*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

the KKK supports trump.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Please just STFU.
> Mexico has Universal heath care


So does Cuba... Shit healthcare... It's free though....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So does Cuba... Shit healthcare... It's free though....


cuba ranks 39th. we rank 37th.

maybe go be dumb elsewhere.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the KKK supports trump.


*FACT*


----------



## ff420 (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nah, i think i will address your stupidity anytime i wish.


I love it. Typical militant leftist make the rest of us look bad. I'm hoping this ignore button blocks me from seeing anymore of your garbage.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

the KKK is actively volunteering for trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I love it. Typical militant leftist make the rest of us look bad. I'm hoping this ignore button blocks me from seeing anymore of your garbage.


awwwww. poor thing.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

*EXCELLENT TRUMP INTERVIEW!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cuba ranks 39th. we rank 37th.
> 
> maybe go be dumb elsewhere.


Hey Buck, Are you bragging about Obamacare being 37th? nitro


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 5, 2016)

Mahammad Ali = Ambassador to the world.

Donald Trump = Demagogue of the world.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Mahammad Ali = Ambassador to the world.
> 
> Donald Trump = Demagogue of the world.
> 
> B4L


Hey B4L, I remember my brother and I listened to Cassius Clay and Joe Frazier on a little crystal radio set way back when ever it was. I like Ali's first name and never understood why he changed it until much later. I think Howard Cosell was the announcer. I will never forget that night. My grand mother couldn't stand Clay's bragging but he was at the time the greatest show on earth. imo nitro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

see4 said:


> That's the best you got? You should try harder. Much harder.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> you like that don't you


I prefer cock to mouth.


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 5, 2016)

Piers "ban all guns" Morgan is sticking up for trump? This is truly an election cycle to behold​


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how about you, asstomoutherella?
> 
> do you think it was racist when nitro told obama to go back to kenya?
> 
> ...


As far as I know, nitro is not running for president.

How deep was your investigation?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I prefer cock to mouth.


Yeah right after it comes out of your ass


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> when you guys call yourselves "patriots", the rest of the country just hears you guys identifying yourselves as racists.
> 
> patriot is just a euphemism for racist on the right.


?

What about people who have served? Can they call themselves patriots? Or is that racist then as well?

You love to redefine words.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yeah right after it comes out of your ass


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I prefer cock to mouth.


Pie, I knew I liked you. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> As far as I know, nitro is not running for president.
> 
> How deep was your investigation?


Pie, I have never said what buck is implying , if I remember correctly I made a comment about Obama doing such a bad job as president that I wouldn't be surprised if he left the country after his term. Something like that. 

If I really said the Kenya thing Buck would be quoting me, but he can't so ,enjoy watching the zit before it pops. nitro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

Its only gonna get worse. They either have paid agitators or these people really take the word of liberals as mouth of God truth.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Pie, I have never said what buck is implying , if I remember correctly I made a comment about Obama doing such a bad job as president that I wouldn't be surprised if he left the country after his term. Something like that.
> 
> If I really said the Kenya thing Buck would be quoting me, but he can't so ,enjoy watching the zit before it pops. nitro


I was talking about him measuring your penis. With his asshole.

The trolls behave like spurned lovers in the trump thread. 

They all have vivid imaginations and seem to focus the majority of it on your penis and use of said penis.

How deep is Uncle Bucks love for your penis?


----------



## ff420 (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Pie, I have never said what buck is implying , if I remember correctly I made a comment about Obama doing such a bad job as president that I wouldn't be surprised if he left the country after his term. Something like that.
> 
> If I really said the Kenya thing Buck would be quoting me, but he can't so ,enjoy watching the zit before it pops. nitro


Great sig.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> obama is american though.
> 
> you are too stupid and racist to even identify blatant racism.



American is not a race and neither is Kenyan. Hispanic is, but not Mexican.

I truly believe you do not understand what a racist is and that`s why you call so many here a racist. Being patriotic is not being racist buck. It`s more on the lines of cheering for your home team.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was talking about him measuring your penis. With his asshole.
> 
> The trolls behave like spurned lovers in the trump thread.
> 
> ...


Pie, I was told that we are dealing with highly educated liberals. But I am still trying to find one. nitro


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey B4L, I remember my brother and I listened to Cassius Clay and Joe Frazier on a little crystal radio set way back when ever it was. I like Ali's first name and never understood why he changed it until much later. I think Howard Cosell was the announcer. I will never forget that night. My grand mother couldn't stand Clay's bragging but he was at the time the greatest show on earth. imo nitro


Yes sir!!! The Louisville Lip, what a fighter he was who could forget 'the rumble in the jungle' or fighting 15 rounds against Ken Norton at Yankee Stadium with a broken jaw!

There were many a nights with my ear stuck to the radio listening to his fights unless you had closed circuit or went to a theatre showing his fight.

Him and Cosell were made for each other they made each other click.

Rest in peace 

B4L


----------



## alaskachic (Jun 5, 2016)

Trump should call up ole Henry Rollins for his VP. (Its a joke)


----------



## see4 (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, Whats up with all the poor grammar ? I don't know whats up with the highly educated around here lately. nitro


been at the pool all day drinking, likely had a little too much whiskey in me at the time.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> American is not a race and neither is Kenyan. Hispanic is, but not Mexican.
> 
> I truly believe you do not understand what a racist is and that`s why you call so many here a racist. Being patriotic is not being racist buck. It`s more on the lines of cheering for your home team.


Nice explanation, but I don't think Buck will ever figure it out.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

see4 said:


> been at the pool all day drinking, likely had a little too much whiskey in me at the time.


Sounds like a good old time. Hey we had a member today that I would like to put up for a medal. Did you get the memo? nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sounds like a good old time. Hey we had a member today that I would like to put up for a medal. Did you get the memo? nitro


i saw the mention. not worth a medal. mostly because the obvious sarcasm was obvious.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 5, 2016)

see4 said:


> i saw the mention. not worth a medal. mostly because the obvious sarcasm was obvious.


See4, Crap. That was a good one too. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 5, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, Crap. That was a good one too. nitro


I'm not going to give myself a quote of the day. I already know the stuff I say is gold.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Buck, Are you bragging about Obamacare being 37th? nitro


the rankings were taken before the PPACA was passed into law or implemented, you dumb racist geezer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> As far as I know, nitro is not running for president.
> 
> How deep was your investigation?


i didn't ask if he was running for president. i asked if what he said was racist.

he thinks children like yours make it so that we are "educating mexico". and he doesn't "see a solution anytime soon" to the existence of hispanic children like yours.

he also told obama to go back to kenya.

is that racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You love to redefine words.


show me someone who self identifies as a patriot and i will show you their racism.

then you will cower away and refuse to condemn their racism, just like you are doing with nitro's comments about your hispanic child.

you racist loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have never said what buck is implying , if I remember correctly I made a comment about Obama doing such a bad job as president that I wouldn't be surprised if he left the country after his term. Something like that.
> 
> If I really said the Kenya thing Buck would be quoting me


you poor racist stooge. here we go.



nitro harley said:


> i could see BarryO moving back to Kenya.





nitro harley said:


> BarryO is going to be so embarrassed he may go back to kenya to hide his fucking mug.





nitro harley said:


> BarryO can move back to Kenya. Thats not racist that would be the right thing for him to do out of embarrassment.


what now, you racist geezer?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Great sig.


do you think it is racist that your lover nitro said that obama should go back to kenya?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I truly believe you do not understand what a racist is


do you think it was racist when nitro told obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't think Buck will ever figure it out.


do you consider yourself racist for telling obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3700498


You know Grace TIlly Says the tattoos aren't about white supremacy. The White Supremacist style Celtic cross is because she wants to follow celtic traditions and the 88 is for Dale Earnhardt. Also she only follows one White supremacist on her facebook page named David Lane. But she didn't know he was a white supremacist..
Her husband has a youtube channel

Farron Tilly's YouTube channel - which shows up when using his username, farron666 - includes videos for "Nature's Eternal Religion" under the playlist "WhitePrideIsAllRight."

"Nature's Eternal Religion" was written by the late Ben Klassen, a former Florida legislator who founded the racist, anti-Semitic Church of The Creator. The ideology of that group, now known as the Creativity Movement, is classified as neo-Nazi by the Southern Poverty Law Center.

Farron Tilly declined to comment on what was posted on his YouTube space

How come these white priders are embarrassed when they get called out?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't ask if he was running for president. i asked if what he said was racist.
> 
> he thinks children like yours make it so that we are "educating mexico". and he doesn't "see a solution anytime soon" to the existence of hispanic children like yours.
> 
> ...


Illegal immigrants.

I am a legal citizen and so is my husband. My mother in law and father in law came legally. My grandmother and grandfather came legally from Sicily.

To me it looks like @nitro harley is complaining about the problem of illegal immigrants and their increasing presence in certain communities.

Being against illegal immigration is not racism.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> show me someone who self identifies as a patriot and i will show you their racism.
> 
> then you will cower away and refuse to condemn their racism, just like you are doing with nitro's comments about your hispanic child.
> 
> you racist loser.


You have been brainwashed by hillary.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Illegal immigrants.
> 
> I am a legal citizen and so is my husband. My mother in law and father in law came legally. My grandmother and grandfather came legally from Sicily.
> 
> ...


Oh your grandparents came from Sicily? legally?
They did that before 1924. Because after that they were viewed as undesirable and were banned from immigrating.
And when you say legally. You mean, They just came over and got off the boat. No Visa or permission required


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

Make this country hate again.

Could there be truer words with this idiot?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Oh your grandparents came from Sicily? legally?
> They did that before 1924. Because after that they were viewed as undesirable and were banned from immigrating.
> And when you say legally. You mean, They just came over and got off the boat. No Visa or permission required


Legally.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Legally.


Lets have the Mexicans go thru the same immigration process your Grandparents did then.
You agree?


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Make this country hate again.
> 
> Could there be truer words with this idiot?


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Illegal immigrants.
> 
> I am a legal citizen and so is my husband. My mother in law and father in law came legally. My grandmother and grandfather came legally from Sicily.
> 
> ...


That's the problem. Net illegal immigration over the past few years is down. So to say it is increasing is 100% factually inaccurate. Which makes your penis very tiny. Or in your case makes your giant clit, very giant.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> That's the problem. Net illegal immigration over the past few years is down. So to say it is increasing is 100% factually inaccurate. Which makes your penis very tiny. Or in your case makes your giant clit, very giant.



How would you be able to tabulate illegal immigration if its not documented ?


I'm not taking a position on "illegal immigration", I'm just asking how you can know the unverifiable ?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Fact is 
Flaming pile doesn't want any Mexicans to immigrate here legal or not.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> How would you be able to tabulate illegal immigration if its not documented ?
> 
> 
> I'm not taking a position on "illegal immigration", I'm just asking how you can know the unverifiable ?


Liberals are omnipotent and know all.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Liberals are omnipotent and know all.


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> How would you be able to tabulate illegal immigration if its not documented ?
> 
> 
> I'm not taking a position on "illegal immigration", I'm just asking how you can know the unverifiable ?


How do you know it's on the rise then?

Good day sir.


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

There is no drought


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

http://cis.org/vaughan/ice-releases-19723-criminal-aliens-2015


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> There is no drought


On Friday, May 27, the prospective Republican candidate for president Donald Trump went to the city of Fresno, the capital of California’s farming community, and declared: “there is no drought!”

This seemingly brash statement was met with ridicule and scorn across the blogosphere -- how could anyone make such a so-called “stupid” statement when everyone knows that California has experienced a historically high dry spell since 2013? But was Trump right? Arguably yes. Here’s why.

Historically, California has a mega Wet Year once about every ten years with mini Wet Years in between. So four out of five years, or as much as eight out of every ten years, are Dry Years where reservoirs aren’t filling up enough and groundwater basins aren’t being recharged enough, except by the runoff from farmer’s fields and by recycling in urban areas. The mega Wet Years are those when California refills its reservoirs and groundwater basins to be drawn down over the next five or ten years depending on the rainfall and snowfall cycle. It is normal for reservoir levels to be dropping and for groundwater basins to be “overdrafted” until they are replenished by a deluge and floods. 

To put this into words instead of numbers, “drought” is normal in California and Wet Years are abnormal, unlike most other states. Drought implies an emergency condition that is abnormal. But it isn’t. It is the “norm” because it is what is experienced in most years.

So Trump is right that there is no California drought, although there has been a hot spell and a man-made water shortage from failure of government to plan for “normal” drought.

Does California System Water Flow to the Ocean?

At his rally in Fresno, Trump stated the simple solution to California’s water problems was to “start opening up the water so that you can have your farmers survive… We’re going to solve your water problem. You have a water problem that is so insane. It is so ridiculous where they’re taking the water and shoving it out to the sea” in order “to protect a certain kind of three-inch fish” said Trump. In short, Trump’s water policy is the same as his energy policy: pump oil, gas and water or open the reservoir spillways and let water gravity flow to farmers.

Even the California Department of Water Resources officially states:

“Ultimately, about a third of the dedicated supply flows out to the Pacific Ocean, in part to meet environmental requirements, or to other salt sinks” (Salton Sea, the old Alkali Sink in Bakersfield, the former Tulare Lake in Southern Central Valley).

Average water use in California is about 82.5 million acre-feet of water per year (An acre-foot of water is an acre of land one foot high in water). One third would be 27.22 million acre-feet of water. This would be enough to supply about 54 million households per year or about 9,073,333 land acres of farmland. To put this in Trumpian perspective, there were only 12,617,280 households in California as of 2014 and 7,214,130-acres of farmland.

Again, Trump is vindicated. California allows one third of its system water to escape to the ocean to protect fish.

Trump Implied Something “Fishy” About Drought

A 2008 study by the U.S. Bureau of Reclamation (BOR) estimated that California has a supply-demand deficit of 2.28-million acre-feet of water in a normal water year. In other words, California reservoirs were in a structural, not cyclical, water deficit even before the 2012-2015 “drought”. Newspaper reporters, academics, and water policy wonks have blamed the drought on the depletion of groundwater supplies mainly by agriculture and rich cities. But farmers had record gross sales of agricultural products in 2015 and Central Valley groundwater doesn’t and can’t supply big coastal cities.

To big newspapers it was wealthy cities such as Beverly Hills, Newport Beach, Palm Springs, Solano Beach, and wealthy avocado ranchers in Rancho Santa Fe that soak up all the urban water supplies. But all those cities only use a puny 33,675 acre-feet of imported water from Northern California or the Colorado River each year. Conversely, the Big Blue coastal cities of Los Angeles, Silicon Valley, San Diego, Fresno, San Francisco, Irvine and Oakland-Richmond use 2,135,707 acre-feet, or 695.9 billion gallons, of imported water per year. In other words, the entire structural water deficit is due to water use by big coastal cities, not agriculture or small wealthy cities.

Trump mentioned that too much water is allowed to flow out to the ocean to protect fish runs instead of being conserved as one of the culprits causing shortage. But he should have added that, by definition, where there is water shortage is with big city imported water. Today big city and environmental water use comprises 57 percent of the total average system water deficit and agriculture only 43 percent. By 2030, the BOR projects that agricultural water use will shrink to 12 percent and urban and environmental water usage will swell to 88 percent of the water demand deficit.

For all his seeming bluster and bravado, Trump is right that there is “no drought”, although there is a man-made water shortage and heat wave, and implies that there is something “fishy” about the “drought”. However, don’t expect him to get any credit for it on any fact check website.



Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2016/06/trump_is_correct_about_the_california_drought.html#ixzz4AoDnoPns


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

Let's not get stupid all over again, OK??


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> How do you know it's on the rise then?
> 
> Good day sir.



I feel a stirring in my groin.

Good day to you, sir.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 6, 2016)

So a drought isn't a drought, when it is a drought?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You know Grace TIlly Says the tattoos aren't about white supremacy. The White Supremacist style Celtic cross is because she wants to follow celtic traditions and the 88 is for Dale Earnhardt. Also she only follows one White supremacist on her facebook page named David Lane. But she didn't know he was a white supremacist..
> Her husband has a youtube channel
> 
> Farron Tilly's YouTube channel - which shows up when using his username, farron666 - includes videos for "Nature's Eternal Religion" under the playlist "WhitePrideIsAllRight."
> ...


Because they know they're garbage.
Bunch of cowards.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

See how quickly we drop logic and science because we are in love with a puppet


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> See how quickly we drop logic and science because we are in love with a puppet


Trump-et?


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://cis.org/vaughan/ice-releases-19723-criminal-aliens-2015


Oh sweetie. If only you knew the difference between a .gov and a .org site.
Anywho, let's take what this random site says at its face value. You haven't proved that illegal immigration is on the rise. You've accomplished nothing. Try again.


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I feel a stirring in my groin.
> 
> Good day to you, sir.


It may be bulbous in nature.


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Would you agree the Pew Research Center is a fairly unbiased and accurate research organization?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> Oh sweetie. If only you knew the difference between a .gov and a .org site.
> Anywho, let's take what this random site says at its face value. You haven't proved that illegal immigration is on the rise. You've accomplished nothing. Try again.


I was showing that they release criminals instead of deporting them.


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Let's not get stupid all over again, OK??


That's clearly from all the pot fields. Those damn outdoor growers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

Plus there are links to government documents and citations a plenty in that article. You dismissed without investigating.


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was showing that they release criminals instead of deporting them.


Ok. Thanks for sharing. Who were you showing that too? And what was your point?


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus there are links to government documents and citations a plenty in that article. You dismissed without investigating.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm not going to give myself a quote of the day. I already know the stuff I say is gold.


Well, I was hoping that you would recognize when your super friends were golden, but thats all right, carry on. nitro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> Ok. Thanks for sharing. Who were you showing that too? And what was your point?


My point was that illegal immigration is a problem. 

You dont seem to think it is a problem.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Fact is
> Flaming pile doesn't want any Mexicans to immigrate here legal or not.


Lol


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

Trump also brings out the brightest among us, evidently. There is no drought...


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the rankings were taken before the PPACA was passed into law or implemented, you dumb racist geezer.


Hey Buck, Did you hear about the ACA rates going up as much as 60%this november right before we vote? Mine has already gone up 45% in the last two years and the company went bankrupt and will no longer offer anymore healthcare for the next go around. 

I really thought you were bragging about Obamacare being #37 . I wonder what the ranking is for a bankrupt program? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you poor racist stooge. here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Buck, just like I said, Out of embarrassment BarryO could be moving out of the country. He can if he wants to. You got a problem with him moving? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you consider yourself racist for telling obama to go back to kenya?


Buck, I never said that . You did. And if you say it enough times maybe it will come true. nitro


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was showing that they release criminals instead of deporting them.





Flaming Pie said:


> My point was that illegal immigration is a problem.
> 
> You dont seem to think it is a problem.


Cool story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Trump also brings out the brightest among us, evidently. There is no drought...









see4 said:


> Cool story. Thanks for sharing.


Sharing is Caring.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> To me it looks like @nitro harley is complaining about the problem of illegal immigrants


so a child born in the united states is now an illegal immigrant?

are you not familiar with the 14th amendment?

go suck on a shitcock.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Liberals are omnipotent and know all.


http://www.pewresearch.org/2013/04/17/unauthorized-immigrants-how-pew-research-counts-them-and-what-we-know-about-them/

http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/how-do-we-know-how-many-undocumented-immigrants-there-are/

http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1005&context=articles

go tell cornell your welfare check makes you wise.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> illegal immigration is a problem.



why?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well Buck, just like I said, Out of embarrassment BarryO could be moving out of the country. He can if he wants to. You got a problem with him moving? nitro


why did you try to deny that you told obama to go back to kenya?

and now that it has been shown yet again, do you consider yourself racist for telling obama to go back to africa?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I never said that .


 

what now, racist geezer?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why did you try to deny that you told obama to go back to kenya?
> 
> and now that it has been shown yet again, do you consider yourself racist for telling obama to go back to africa?


Buck, I didn't say it, you did. I say he "could" or "may" Or he "can" if he wants to. I don't tell BarryO anything other than he can go fuck him self. sorry, keep trying though. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I didn't say it, you did. I say he "could" or "may" Or he "can" if he wants to. I don't tell BarryO anything other than he can go fuck him self. sorry, keep trying though. nitro


in order for obama to go "back to africa", he'd have to have come from there though. but obama was born in hawaii.

so do you consider yourself racist for saying he can may or could go "back to africa", you racist shit stain?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> in order for obama to go "back to africa", he'd have to have come from there though. but obama was born in hawaii.
> 
> so do you consider yourself racist for saying he can may or could go "back to africa", you racist shit stain?


Hey Buck, when are you going to understand that BarryO can go where ever the fuck he wants too. He is rich, remember? nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Buck, when are you going to understand that BarryO can go where ever the fuck he wants too. He is rich, remember? nitro


do you consider yourself racist for saying he should go back to africa though?

no need to cower from your own words, loser.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

UB, that is some dumb protoplasm you are arguing with. I know you know. Now you know that I know you know.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 6, 2016)

The last thing Hillary Clinton needs a day before the California primary is a stark reminer of the "clan's" tendency for mischief outside of the White House. Which is why the latest news that Roger Clinton, Bill's brother, has been arrested - and in Southern California at that - for drunk driving, may have come at the worst possible moment for the Democratic presidential candidate, for whom winning the Golden State is a matter of urgency.

According to The Hill, Clinton, former President Bill Clinton's brother and Democratic presidential front-runner Hillary Clinton's brother-in-law, was arrested late Sunday for a DUI, according to TMZ, two days before California’s critical primary.

Law enforcement sources told TMZ Roger Clinton was booked for DUI just after 8 p.m. in Redondo Beach, Calif. He reportedly refused blood alcohol testing, *and currently remains in police custody with his bail set at $15,000*. TMZ on Monday reported that it is unclear whether Roger Clinton, was also arrested for DUI in 2001, would be able to vote in Tuesday’s primary.

Just before leaving office in January 2001, *Bill Clinton pardoned Roger Clinton, who was sentenced to two years in prison after pleading guilty in 1985 to conspiring to distribute cocaine.*

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-06-06/bill-clintons-brother-arrested-drunk-driving-california


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> UB, that is some dumb protoplasm you are arguing with. I know you know. Now you know that I know you know.


riling the stupid and cowardly and watching them flail defenselessly is a guilty pleasure of mine.

i also like watching videos of racist trump supporters getting their asses beat and running like little bitches.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2016)

its not a proper day without buck yelling racist at someone, fukin racist


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> Oh sweetie. If only you knew the difference between a .gov and a .org site.
> Anywho, let's take what this random site says at its face value. You haven't proved that illegal immigration is on the rise. You've accomplished nothing. Try again.


It is not a random site
It's CIS one of 13 either run by or founded by Mega Racist John Tanton. He also run FAIR and the center for English Only

*About John Tanton*
A retired Michigan ophthalmologist, Tanton has white nationalist beliefs and has written that to maintain American culture, "a European-American majority" is required. As of 2010, Tanton served on FAIR’s board of directors.

*In His Own Words*
"I've come to the point of view that for European-American society and culture to persist requires a European-American majority, and a clear one at that."
– Dec. 10, 1993, letter to the late Garrett Hardin, a controversial ecology professor.

"I have no doubt that individual minority persons can assimilate to the culture necessary to run an advanced society but if through mass migration, the culture of the homeland is transplanted from Latin America to California, then my guess is we will see the same degree of success with governmental and social institutions that we have seen in Latin America."
– Jan. 26, 1996, letter to Roy Beck, executive director of NumbersUSA (and then an employee of Tanton's foundation U.S. Inc.).

"Do we leave it to individuals to decide that they are the intelligent ones who should have more kids? And more troublesome, what about the less intelligent, who logically should have less? Who is going to break the bad news [to less intelligent individuals], and how will it be implemented?"
– Sept. 18, 1996, letter to now-deceased California multimillionaire and eugenicist Robert K. Graham.

"I write to encourage keeping track of those on our same side of the issue, but who are nonetheless our competitors for dollars and members."
– April 20, 1998, correspondence asking several FAIR employees to ensure they receive mailings from _American Renaissance_, a racist, pseudo-scientific magazine focusing on race, intelligence and eugenics. (The underlining was in Tanton's original letter).


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> It is not a random site
> It's CIS one of 13 either run by or founded by Mega Racist John Tanton. He also run FAIR and the center for English Only
> 
> *About John Tanton*
> ...


Ahh. It's all making sense now. Flaming Pile quotes stuff from racists because she is a racist herself, because that's who she identifies with. Which is why she gets along with nitro so well.

Thanks for the research CR.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Ive been wondering what the most popular excuses will be when t rump gets crushed in the general election. Remember how excited the gop was when they imagined romney could defeat obama? After he lost the loser's bitterness was reflected in the ridiculous excuses for why a pampered rich white guy with binderful of babes wasnt elected.

Will it be mitt romney style excuse "all the people getting free stuff made it happen" or a conspiracy type excuse like hillary sold her soul to the devil (priebus) to assure a victory. Trump folks arent known for their imagination or insight so it may be just a shrug like "we weren't really trying to win"


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus there are links to government documents and citations a plenty in that article. You dismissed without investigating.


FAIR is just one part of an anti-immigration network created by Tanton that has never strayed far from its roots. In fact, these groups are fundamentally linked and driven by their founder's vision that non-white immigration is a threat to white America.

The Center for Immigration Studies (CIS) – which bills itself as a scholarly think tank and has been widely quoted in the media – began its life as a FAIR program and continues to produce dubious studies furthering FAIR's anti-immigration agenda. It's a vision described by Tanton in a 1985 letter in which he wrote that CIS would produce reports "for later passage to FAIR, the activist organization, to remedy."

Similarly, NumbersUSA began life as a Tanton foundation program. Its executive director, Roy Beck, was designated by Tanton as his "heir apparent" at U.S. Inc. Beck edited _The Immigration Invasion_, a book by Tanton and a colleague that was so fierce in its immigrant-bashing that Canadian border authorities banned it as hate literature.

Tanton and FAIR often assert they are being unfairly attacked by their critics, but Tanton's own words offer evidence to the contrary. On Jan. 26, 1996, he wrote to Beck, then an employee of U.S. Inc., questioning the ability of Latinos to govern California. 

Tanton wondered "whether the minorities who are going to inherit California (85% of the lower-grade school children are now 'minorities' -- demography is destiny) can run an advanced society?"

On April 20, 1998, Tanton wrote to several FAIR employees to ensure they receive mailings from _American Renaissance_, a racist, pseudo-scientific magazine focusing on race, intelligence and eugenics. 

"I write to encourage keeping track of those on our same side of the issue, but who are nonetheless our competitors for dollars and members," Tanton wrote


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

Trump can't have another bad week. Lets see how he acts


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump can't have another bad week. Lets see how he acts


Trump is going to have a great week.
The big bad boogieman named Clinton is going to win the democratic nomination tomorrow before the polls close in California


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you consider yourself racist for saying he should go back to africa though?
> 
> no need to cower from your own words, loser.


Buck, As far as I know you are the only one that is pushing the thought. Maybe your dream will come true. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think it was racist when nitro told obama to go back to kenya?



I told you already,...No, he was making fun of his Nationality at best. Nothing to do with Obama`s race.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump can't have another bad week. Lets see how he acts


hillary is going to pick up the final few delegates she needs and it is going to be a week of positive press for her, while trump will still be playing defense for his fraudulent "university" and racist statements.

nitro is going to be spamming hard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, As far as I know you are the only one that is pushing the thought.


nope. it's you who thinks obama needs to "go back to kenya".

 

why such a coward? won't even defend your own statements or take ownership of them?

what kind of a pussy ass weakling are you?

i thought bikers were supposed to be tough, not geriatric old racist weaklings.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary is going to pick up the final few delegates she needs and it is going to be a week of positive press for her, while trump will still be playing defense for his fraudulent "university" and racist statements.
> 
> nitro is going to be spamming hard.



Don`t forget Hillary has Obama`s support now. Between Obama and Warren, Hillary will look weak. Unable to fend for herself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I told you already,...No, he was making fun of his Nationality at best. Nothing to do with Obama`s race.


obama was born in america. his nationality is american.

what does the african country of kenya have to do with obama's american nationality, ya racist douche?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

We can`t have a leader like that.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> obama was born in america. his nationality is american.
> 
> what does the african country of kenya have to do with obama's american nationality, ya racist douche?



Well Nitro is prolly still convinced Obama was born in Kenya. We know better though. That`s the only reason Nitro would pick on that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Don`t forget Hillary has Obama`s support now. Between Obama and Warren, Hillary will look weak. Unable to fend for herself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well Nitro is prolly still convinced Obama was born in Kenya. We know better though. That`s the only reason Nitro would pick on that.


you've said the same thing as him though.



OddBall1st said:


> That`s an easy one, What does his official BC say ? From there they would have to charge the place of birth first.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary is going to pick up the final few delegates she needs and it is going to be a week of positive press for her, while trump will still be playing defense for his fraudulent "university" and racist statements.
> 
> nitro is going to be spamming hard.


The Sandernistas are going to throw a fit though


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. it's you who thinks obama needs to "go back to kenya".
> 
> View attachment 3701101
> 
> ...


Bikers can be very racist.
The ones I know are very open about it


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you've said the same thing as him though.



No, I had looked into it when I heard about the claim. I was hoping he was but knew better after the birth certificate was produced. I may be guilty of making fun and some false accusations to keep idiots like you going.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bikers can be very racist


but only because they are cowards with tiny penises.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No, I had looked into it when I heard about the claim. I was hoping he was but knew better after the birth certificate was produced. I may be guilty of making fun and some false accusations to keep idiots like you going.


nope, that wasn't it.

why not just own your racist history? why try to run away from it?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but only because they are cowards with tiny penises.


They are open about it.
Last year we attended a funeral for a friend who died. I saw an old friend of mine. He was in Nam and he was apprehensive about my wife. I explained to him 1 don't be a racist Buzz and she aint Vietnamese anyway


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 6, 2016)

Vote Hillary and she will open the doors into the USA this will be You buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Vote Hillary and she will open the doors into the USA this will be You buck View attachment 3701111


what white power website did you pull that off of?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, that wasn't it.
> 
> why not just own your racist history? why try to run away from it?



Then you must produce it, you do it all the time for others here.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for putting me on slow poke buck,.... jerk. When you go for that button, you`re Trumping me. Like Hillary, you just can`t fend for yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Thanks for putting me on slow poke buck,.... jerk.


i don't have that ability, but LOL.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Hadd to b e you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well Nitro is prolly still convinced Obama was born in Kenya. We know better though. That`s the only reason Nitro would pick on that.


To Trump a man born in Indiana of parents from Mexico is "Mexican", not American. Same logic applies for Obama. Sure he was born in Hawaii, although that inconvenient fact is disputed by Trump. But it doesn't matter. Obama's ancestors, or at least some of them, were born in Africa, Obama's skin is darker than Trump's, thus Obama = African. Oh, and their behavior will quite naturally, be biased against those born of parents elsewhere. As Trump would say, this is obvious.

By extension, then, judges should only be allowed to work cases that match "who they are". We can see a new and segregated society arise under Trump.

See how easy that was? Racism is easy.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Thanks for putting me on slow poke buck,.... jerk. When you go for that button, you`re Trumping me. Like Hillary, you just can`t fend for yourself.


Too funny, this


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny, this


i've got nitro pretty close to tipping and having a hissy fit too.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i've got nitro pretty close to tipping and having a hissy fit too.


I've noticed. 
Cut him, Cut him deep. 
LOL


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 6, 2016)

What is going to happen when Trump does get elected ,, and all the people in here totally against Trump . What are you going to do then lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> What is going to happen when Trump does get elected ,, and all the people in here totally against Trump . What are you going to do then lol


one space between words is sufficient. there is no need for multiple commas either.

if you were an american you would know how to speak our predominant language.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 6, 2016)

Buck being american corruption runs deep


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> What is going to happen when Trump does get elected ,, and all the people in here totally against Trump . What are you going to do then lol


Hey slip, I could take a guess. And say that they will forever be mentally effected for the rest of their lives to the point of no return for some and the liberal media will be worthless and down graded to a junk status. Two birds with one stone. imo *TRUMP!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so a child born in the united states is now an illegal immigrant?
> 
> are you not familiar with the 14th amendment?
> 
> go suck on a shitcock.


Go suck on reality.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. it's you who thinks obama needs to "go back to kenya".
> 
> View attachment 3701101
> 
> ...


Buck, why would I want to defend your statement? nitro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> Ahh. It's all making sense now. Flaming Pile quotes stuff from racists because she is a racist herself, because that's who she identifies with. Which is why she gets along with nitro so well.
> 
> Thanks for the research CR.


Or that is what google came up with. 

You guys try too hard. Keep dancing.


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Or that is what google came up with.
> 
> You guys try too hard. Keep dancing.


Your tiny penis is so very tiny.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

Dont check the citations just look to undermine the source.

Sounds like a hillary supporter.

Its a vast right wing conspiracy!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> Your tiny penis is so very tiny.


If i had a penis, it would be yuuuge!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Go suck on reality.


the reality is that nitro was looking at newborn hispanic children in the united states. those are called american citizens, not illegal immigrants.

so your attempt to justify his racism, although valiant, doesn't amount to a dog fart.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, why would I want to defend your statement? nitro


my statement?

it was you who told obama to go back to kenya.

flaming pile is still not sure whether your statement telling obama to go back to kenya was racist or not.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 6, 2016)

With Hillary in place that shit will go on, Trump will keep his troops home protecting home land. 
Hillary just by looking at her past ,, She will start wars and rape countries of its resources .Or at least try to 
To bad Iraq back fired on you 0 gains and 814 Billion spent, and another burden on the tax payer..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dont check the citations just look to undermine the source.
> 
> Sounds like a hillary supporter.
> 
> Its a vast right wing conspiracy!


the source was white supremacist john stanton though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> What is going to happen when Trump does get elected ,, and all the people in here totally against Trump . What are you going to do then lol


Riot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the reality is that nitro was looking at newborn hispanic children in the united states. those are called american citizens, not illegal immigrants.
> 
> so your attempt to justify his racism, although valiant, doesn't amount to a dog fart.


It is a symptom of the illegal immigration problem.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the source was white supremacist john stanton though.


Then i will find another source.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is a symptom of the illegal immigration problem.


babies being born is also a symptom of legal immigration.

what's your objection? that they were born on the taxpayer dollar, like your baby was?

because that's not possible. illegal immigrants, unlike you, cannot have their babies on the taxpayer dollar.


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If i had a penis, it would be yuuuge!


And it would be orange and have a terrible combover. And it would have likely defrauded people out of good sex. And probably would have had sex with its child, if it wasn't his child of course.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

*MAYBE TRUMP CAN STILL THROW THE IRS BITCH IN JAIL AFTER HE WINS!*

*IRS releases list of groups targeted in scandal – 3 years later*
Published June 06, 2016 
FoxNews.com
Facebook417 Twitter382 livefyre2721 Email Print






NOW PLAYING
IRS files list of Tea Party groups targeted 3 years later

Three years after the IRS admitted officials singled out conservative groups for extra scrutiny, the tax-collecting agency has released a near-complete list of the organizations targeted. 

And it numbers in the hundreds — for the first time showing the extent to which the agency slow-walked applications for tax-exempt status.

The new list shows a total of 426 organizations, far higher than what the Treasury Department’s inspector general believed there to be in May 2013, when he identified 298 groups.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my statement?
> 
> it was you who told obama to go back to kenya.
> 
> flaming pile is still not sure whether your statement telling obama to go back to kenya was racist or not.


Buck, You are caught up in all your lies so bad you are forgetting what you are saying you want BarryO to do. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Then i will find another source.


Can you find one that is not one of these? Because these are all the same guy

_In this list, "founded" means a group was founded or co-founded by John Tanton. "Funded" means that U.S. Inc., the funding conduit created and still headed by Tanton, has made grants to the group._


**American Immigration Control Foundation*
AICF, 1983, funded

**American Patrol/Voice of Citizens Together*
1992, funded

**California Coalition for Immigration Reform*
CCIR, 1994, funded

*Californians for Population Stabilization*
1996, funded (founded separately in 1986)

*Center for Immigration Studies*
CIS, 1985, founded and funded

**Federation for American Immigration Reform*
FAIR, 1979, founded and funded

*NumbersUSA*
1996, founded and funded

*Population-Environment Balance*
1973, joined board in 1980

*Pro English*
1994, founded and funded

*ProjectUSA*
1999, funded

**The Social Contract Press*
1990, founded and funded

*U.S. English*
1983, founded and funded

*U.S. Inc.*
1982, founded and funded


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 6, 2016)

Illegal immigration is illegal, see how buck changes it it racism,, Trump is going to send them back and bring them back in legally.
This is not raciest this is doing it by the book and fixing the illegal immigration issues ,,
Where as Hillary, will say one thing , start something that costs 500 billiion. Send 3/4 of the money to Clinton foundation , and 3 years later still no progress ,, and also people would of already forgotten about it and tax money gone. And why ?? because there will be more shit on your table to deal with 
That is the game she plays.
She will dig up some scheme that includes terrorist attack on USA and start another war with a weak nation ,, this time probably Go after South Africa for there gold or other resources.. Of course a Muslim country
And the sad thing is USA lost before one boot hit the ground ,,,


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *MAYBE TRUMP CAN STILL THROW THE IRS BITCH IN JAIL AFTER HE WINS!*
> 
> *IRS releases list of groups targeted in scandal – 3 years later*
> Published June 06, 2016
> ...


Cant cut off that dark money in politics
It's the republicans and billionaires life line


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Illegal immigration is illegal, see how buck changes it it racism,, Trump is going to send them back and bring them back in legally.
> This is not raciest this is doing it by the book and fixing the illegal immigration issues ,,
> Where as Hillary, will say one thing , start something that costs 500 billiion. Send 3/4 of the money to Clinton foundation , and 3 years later still no progress ,, and also people would of already forgotten about it and tax money gone .
> That is the game she plays.
> ...


Whose sock puppet are you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Cant cut off that dark money in politics
> It's the republicans and billionaires life line


Well Chesus, How the hell can we take the money out of running for president? It takes more than a billion for a general election run. Thats fucked up. And the IRS bitch playing politics is a tool I know the dem's don't want the other side to use. That was some high horse power corruption there. nitro


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 6, 2016)

Trump went from everyone calling him a joke to a 178 billion dollar market cap business wanting to help with the wall.​


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mexico would be smart in building the wall  it would surely stop Americans trying to enter Mexico illegally when shit hits the fan


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, You are caught up in all your lies so bad you are forgetting what you are saying you want BarryO to do. nitro


----------



## travisw (Jun 6, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3701189
> 
> *Trump went from everyone calling him a joke to a 178 billion dollar market cap business wanting to help with the wall. *​









The man you're referring to, Bernie Marcus, hasn't been a part of the company in 15 years. Home Depot doesn't want anything to do with Trump. Shit, you're even wrong about their market cap. Don't believe everything you see on fucking facebook kiddo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Whose sock puppet are you?


 2anonymous, the holocaust denier.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> To Trump a man born in Indiana of parents from Mexico is "Mexican", not American. Same logic applies for Obama. Sure he was born in Hawaii, although that inconvenient face is disputed by Trump. But it doesn't matter. Obama's ancestors, or at least some of them, were born in Africa, Obama's skin is darker than Trump's, thus Obama = African. Oh, and their behavior will quite naturally, be biased against those born of parents elsewhere. As Trump would say, this is obvious.
> 
> By extension, then, judges should only be allowed to work cases that match "who they are". We can see a new and segregated society arise under Trump.
> 
> See how easy that was? Racism is easy.



If Trump said this I would have to believe it. But you did. If you don`t mind, can you cite where Trump indicates someone born in Indiana by Mexican parents is Mexican or not. ?
This is a Democrats` play card,....talk and talk but don`t back it up. If you say it long enough, some may believe it.

You have got to be the stupidest person in the world to think a Judge that belongs to Mexican based groups or clubs is not going to be favoring his own. Like when Hillary stated to her audience that Trump would start a Nuclear war because someone got under his thin skin, she had to be thinking that her audience was stupid enough to believe that or she would not have said it. Hillary is aware of the steps and sequences involved in a Nuclear strike but then says shit like that.

Democrats think that the majority of this country is stupid. They also think that individual intelligence somehow matters. Half the world can`t stand American politics and Hillary claims there nothing wrong in the US and it don`t need to be great again because she believes this Country is mostly stupid and believes her.

Over in the Middle East the word daily is kill Americans. Hillary again says that there is nothing wrong and America is just fine.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny, this



He vknows I hate it because it misspells and takes all day. Only card he has. He challenges my Battleship from Oklahoma. Crafty guy .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If Trump said this I would have to believe it.


you are so very dumb. bit nice meltdown.

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/282172-trump-doubles-down-on-judge-attacks-hes-a-mexican-were

"I think I’m going to do very well with Hispanics, but we’re building a wall. He’s a Mexican. We’re building a wall between here and Mexico," Trump said.


----------



## see4 (Jun 6, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Illegal immigration is illegal, see how buck changes it it racism,, Trump is going to send them back and bring them back in legally.
> This is not raciest this is doing it by the book and fixing the illegal immigration issues ,,
> Where as Hillary, will say one thing , start something that costs 500 billiion. Send 3/4 of the money to Clinton foundation , and 3 years later still no progress ,, and also people would of already forgotten about it and tax money gone. And why ?? because there will be more shit on your table to deal with
> That is the game she plays.
> ...


So is smoking, growing and selling marijuana.
Either you are a cop on a pot forum or you are a hypocrite. In either case, your opinion matters not.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well Chesus, How the hell can we take the money out of running for president? It takes more than a billion for a general election run. Thats fucked up. And the IRS bitch playing politics is a tool I know the dem's don't want the other side to use. That was some high horse power corruption there. nitro


And yet the only groups denied were left leaning groups. 
Go figure


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If Trump said this I would have to believe it. But you did. If you don`t mind, can you cite where Trump indicates someone born in Indiana by Mexican parents is Mexican or not. ?
> This is a Democrats` play card,....talk and talk but don`t back it up. If you say it long enough, some may believe it.
> 
> You have got to be the stupidest person in the world to think a Judge that belongs to Mexican based groups or clubs is not going to be favoring his own. Like when Hillary stated to her audience that Trump would start a Nuclear war because someone got under his thin skin, she had to be thinking that her audience was stupid enough to believe that or she would not have said it. Hillary is aware of the steps and sequences involved in a Nuclear strike but then says shit like that.
> ...


Hey good post, Mexican/american or african/ american. The people get it and those that don't won't matter. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> And yet the only groups denied were left leaning groups.
> Go figure


So you are saying no right leaning groups were denied ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> So you are saying no right leaning groups were denied ?


go back and read, you retard.

*the only groups denied were left leaning groups.*


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If Trump said this I would have to believe it.
> 
> Democrats think that the majority of this country is stupid.
> 
> Over in the Middle East the word daily is kill Americans. Hillary again says that there is nothing wrong and America is just fine.


What you believe, think and "understand" are the symptoms of an impoverished intellect and a non-existent moral character.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> go back and read, you retard.
> 
> *the only groups denied were left leaning groups.*


Sure buck, I can't wait for a turn to use the bad ass democratic playbook. I have to admit it will rock the fucking planet for years to come. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

*Interesting law,*

*Illegal Immigration* is a *Crime* (2013) Each year the Border Patrol apprehends hundreds of thousands of *aliens* who flagrantly violate our nation's laws by unlawfully crossing U.S. borders. Such *illegal* entry is a misdemeanor, and, if repeated after being deported, becomes punishable as a* felony.*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Youve got to be ridiculously stupid to imagine that any organization apprehends 100,000's? LOL no wonder you think t rump is viable you are half witted.


Don't forget to vote. The good news if you look at the graph is it slowed a little bit down, so hold on to your chair, 257,473.


The straw man disappeared . He sure didn't last long. WTF nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Illegal immigration is illegal, see how buck changes it it racism,, Trump is going to send them back and bring them back in legally.
> This is not raciest this is doing it by the book and fixing the illegal immigration issues ,,
> Where as Hillary, will say one thing , start something that costs 500 billiion. Send 3/4 of the money to Clinton foundation , and 3 years later still no progress ,, and also people would of  already forgotten about it and tax money gone. And why ?? because there will be more shit on your table to deal with
> That is the game she plays.
> ...


you should write a book or something. You are very good at making up stories. 

The reality about Trump's position on rounding up illegal immigrants is that it would be the largest police action ever held in the US. 11 million people (ironically that's the number of people who support Trump) would be his target. They are spread out across all 50 states and living in the same communities as you and I. How will he find all of these people? Will there be a hot line for people to snitch on a neighbor who has family staying with him who might be illegal immigrants? What will you think of Trump's police action when everybody is required to register and carry proof of US citizenship? Even seniors and babies will have to do this.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2016)

@UncleBuck tedious fukin bullshit, it really is your fat arse on that shitter you racist


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He vknows I hate it because it misspells and takes all day. Only card he has. He challenges my Battleship from Oklahoma. Crafty guy .


I think your punishment fit the crime. Spew reams of trolling shit and make up stories to support your asshat racist statements or made up theories and you get put on an auto-garbler and slowed down. Too funny that.

Trump said: "There is no drought in California, OK?". What do you think of that?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> you should write a book or something. You are very good at making up stories.
> 
> The reality about Trump's position on rounding up illegal immigrants is that it would be the largest police action ever held in the US. 11 million people (ironically that's the number of people who support Trump) would be his target. They are spread out across all 50 states and living in the same communities as you and I. How will he find all of these people? Will there be a hot line for people to snitch on a neighbor who has family staying with him who might be illegal immigrants? What will you think of Trump's police action when everybody *is required to register and carry proof of US citizenship? Even seniors and babies will have to do this.*




Hey fog dog, I don't want your bubble to pop but are you in Oregon? Have you tried to renew your DL? Its dam near there all ready. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Interesting law,*
> 
> *Illegal Immigration* is a *Crime* (2013) Each year the Border Patrol apprehends hundreds of thousands of *aliens* who flagrantly violate our nation's laws by unlawfully crossing U.S. borders. Such *illegal* entry is a misdemeanor, and, if repeated after being deported, becomes punishable as a* felony.*


Your dislike for Mexicans is unhealthy. When did you start feeling this way about them ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Your dislike for Mexicans is unhealthy. When did you start feeling this way about them ?


London, How the hell are you today? Hey I don't write the laws but how you doing? nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, How the hell are you today? Hey I don't write the laws but how you doing? nitro


Your only problem with illegals is their status. Correct?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

*EXCELLENT INTERVIEW!

The look on MaryAnn's face is priceless . TRUMP!





*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are so very dumb. bit nice meltdown.
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/282172-trump-doubles-down-on-judge-attacks-hes-a-mexican-were
> 
> "I think I’m going to do very well with Hispanics, but we’re building a wall. He’s a Mexican. We’re building a wall between here and Mexico," Trump said.


So there you go,...he said it. Well, then it not correct to call him a Mexican, but don`t discount he will favor his heritage. Remember buck, patriotism to you is racist.

Trump does not even come close to how many incorrect statements as his opponents have. so no pass but no change in favor of.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Your only problem with illegals is their status. Correct?


Hey Chesus, Good question, You are correct, Sign them up and vet them so we can move on as a country. Weed the trash out and be fair with the hard working immigrants . If they can achieve legal status they would be good to go. pretty simple. imo


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey good post, Mexican/american or african/ american. The people get it and those that don't won't matter. *TRUMP!*



Buck came to his rescue with a somewhat believable cite so he prolly did say it. But both fogdog and buck are still stupid for thinking the judge will not make special interest related decisions.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Chesus, Good question, You are correct, Sign them up and vet them so we can move on as a country. Weed the trash out and be fair with the hard working immigrants . If they can achieve legal status they would be good to go. pretty simple. imo


Watch out.
You are becoming a compassionate human being


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, How the hell are you today? Hey I don't write the laws but how you doing? nitro


I'm doing great. Had to empty some machines after the weekend. Have not ran the coinage through the Semacon yet. 
Are you ready to tackle this problem you have with Mexicans yet ? When you started counting Hispanic infants, how did you feel ? What was your first emotion ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> What you believe, think and "understand" are the symptoms of an impoverished intellect and a non-existent moral character.



OK Olly. So you are correct anyway, I`m not trained to obey politicians. Would not want to be either.

Your pen will spell and define more words than mine, but my truck will drag your car to school and I`ll get more hot chicks at the party than you.

You`ll find that nobody cares how smart you are. Look at Donald,...they say he is stupid, arrogant, racist, criminal and not qualified, and he`s worth billions. Does your nose hurt now ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Trump does not even come close to how many incorrect statements as his opponents have.


incorrect.

http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/

http://www.politifact.com/personalities/hillary-clinton/

dumbfuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> fogdog and buck are still stupid for thinking the judge will not make special interest related decisions.


that line of racist tripe is getting trump hammered right now.

trump is literally begging his surrogates to help him and they are all just coming out ans calling him an outright racist.

feel free to keep repeating it though so everyone knows what a racist fucktard you are too though.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Buck came to his rescue with a somewhat believable cite so he prolly did say it. But both fogdog and buck are still stupid for thinking the judge will not make special interest related decisions.


Right now I think the judge is toast. He may have made a bad decision early on in the case and now Trump called him on it in Trump fashion. And now he is pissed off so time for a new judge. But who the hell knows? imo nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> incorrect.
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking me off slow poke.

It`s easy to leave things out to accomplish one`s point of view. You may have brainfry too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Right now I think the judge is toast. He may have made a bad decision early on in the case and now Trump called him on it in Trump fashion. And now he is pissed off so time for a new judge. But who the hell knows? imo nitro


not even trump's lawyers think that.

and trump is getting hammered as a racist even by his own party.

lullers.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm doing great. Had to empty some machines after the weekend. Have not ran the coinage through the Semacon yet.
> Are you ready to tackle this problem you have with Mexicans yet ? When you started counting Hispanic infants, how did you feel ? What was your first emotion ?


London that great you pick up some coinage. Didn't I tell you earlier that the fact is I counted the white babies and the other ones were just there. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that line of racist tripe is getting trump hammered right now.
> 
> trump is literally begging his surrogates to help him and they are all just coming out ans calling him an outright racist.
> 
> feel free to keep repeating it though so everyone knows what a racist fucktard you are too though.



false, only the opposition is crying about Donald and attacking his gatherings. Do you agree with Obama that Muslims are the sport stars of America ? Trump don`t and neither do I. Why would Barry say that back in Dec.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Right now I think the judge is toast. He may have made a bad decision early on in the case and now Trump called him on it in Trump fashion. And now he is pissed off so time for a new judge. But who the hell knows? imo nitro


How do you even come up with that? 
Trump fucked himself big time


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> not even trump's lawyers think that.
> 
> and trump is getting hammered as a racist even by his own party.
> 
> lullers.


Buck, How would you know what Trumps lawyers think? Time and Time again you think shit and then it goes poof, nobody cares. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

I guess to you buck, that`s everybody though.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> How do you even come up with that?
> Trump fucked himself big time


 Really ?? big time, in fact so big time nobody even cares. Where was your distain for Trump five years ago ? Case rested.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> How do you even come up with that?
> Trump fucked himself big time


Chesus, I have been hearing that same thing for almost a year now. And I have to admit I have been on the edge of my chair a few times when he says something that isn't PC thinking is this it for Trump and then poof it goes away. Just more of the same. Maybe Trump will be right again? who the hell knows. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I have been hearing that same thing for almost a year now. And I have to admit I have been on the edge of my chair a few times when he says something that isn't PC thinking is this it for Trump and then poof it goes away. Just more of the same. Maybe Trump will be right again? who the hell knows. nitro


No. This time he went 25 miles past over the line


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No. This time he went 25 miles past over the line


Chesus, I don't think so. Its just the next thing trump created to pop some more zits. The Mexican protestors did there job really good and this will go away. imo nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> not even trump's lawyers think that.
> 
> and trump is getting hammered as a racist even by his own party.
> 
> lullers.


Is that the same party he forced his way into and took over ? You`re a moron you know, you prolly think like dog that lack of rain in the desert is a problem. Only a fucking Democrat would cry foul over lack of rain in a desert region. Need money, tax fee the shit outta the people, no rain in the desert, global warming, help......blah blah blah Demo.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

The party he demolished is hammering him,....what a stupid thing to not expect by a stupid person.

Don`t put me on slow poke, fend for yourself, it`s more appealing to the readers.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that line of racist tripe is getting trump hammered right now.
> 
> trump is literally begging his surrogates to help him and they are all just coming out ans calling him an outright racist.
> 
> feel free to keep repeating it though so everyone knows what a racist fucktard you are too though.



So, are you or are you not Admin?


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Is that the same party he forced his way into and took over ? You`re a moron you know, you prolly think like dog that lack of rain in the desert is a problem. Only a fucking Democrat would cry foul over lack of rain in a desert region. Need money, tax fee the shit outta the people, no rain in the desert, global warming, help......blah blah blah Demo.


Brilliant, you express yourself with the distinctive eloquence of t rump u scholar


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Chesus, Good question, You are correct, Sign them up and vet them so we can move on as a country. Weed the trash out and be fair with the hard working immigrants . If they can achieve legal status they would be good to go. pretty simple. imo


 That would make America just like all the rest of the world. Why would one want that ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Brilliant, you express yourself with the distinctive eloquence of t rump u scholar


 And you are trying (with prestigious vocabulary) to turn a ball sideways. Smart isn`t always a good thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> false, only the opposition is crying about Donald and attacking his gatherings. Do you agree with Obama that Muslims are the sport stars of America ? Trump don`t and neither do I. Why would Barry say that back in Dec.


even notorious race baiter newt gingrich called him out on it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, How would you know what Trumps lawyers think? Time and Time again you think shit and then it goes poof, nobody cares. nitro


did his lawyers ever object to the judge's ethnicity, you racist geezer?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Brilliant, you express yourself with the distinctive eloquence of t rump u scholar



Are you with all the brilliant folk that think lack of rain in the desert regions of America is not normal and cause for alarm ?

They built the Hoover dam to redirect water to California because it is so plush with rainfall,...Right ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> even notorious race baiter newt gingrich called him out on it.


 Newt is important, ...that`s new to me.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Has Sharpton jumped on the wagon yet ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London that great you pick up some coinage. Didn't I tell you earlier that the fact is I counted the white babies and the other ones were just there. nitro


Yeah I think I will get my daughter to run the coins and tally. I will just pay her.
No you didn't tell us about the white babies. You just barked about all the Hispanics infant citizens you counted ? you can only be helped if you are honest with yourself.
Can you be honest with yourself ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> even notorious race baiter newt gingrich called him out on it.



Why are you ducking like Nitro, answer the question? Are you Admin ?


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> And you are trying (with prestigious vocabulary) to turn a ball sideways. Smart isn`t always a good thing.


Smart isnt something youre familiar with. Know your limitations.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Has Sharpton jumped on the wagon yet ?


even george w bush called him racist.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did his lawyers ever object to the judge's ethnicity, you racist geezer?



SEE4 thinks he`s Latino, he just posted it. He thinks the judge is from Latin America.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Smart isnt something youre familiar with. Know your limitations.



Turning a ball sideways aint so bright either scholar.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Turning a ball sideways aint so bright either scholar.


"Scholar" lol 
Ive already pointed out "smart" isnt your thing. You dont need to convince me with every post.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> you should write a book or something. You are very good at making up stories.
> 
> The reality about Trump's position on rounding up illegal immigrants is that it would be the largest police action ever held in the US. 11 million people (ironically that's the number of people who support Trump) would be his target. They are spread out across all 50 states and living in the same communities as you and I. How will he find all of these people? Will there be a hot line for people to snitch on a neighbor who has family staying with him who might be illegal immigrants? What will you think of Trump's police action when everybody is required to register and carry proof of US citizenship? Even seniors and babies will have to do this.


Simple a reward or 100 dollars for a tip, which leads to a deportation and to think that with 20 million illegals not hard to find ??? just wait till fall and hit the farms .. put a add in papers for students to Canvass there area door to door ..
Bottom line 20 million less people means , you can get your sorry ass a job 

http://www.crimestoppersusa.com/


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Smart isnt something youre familiar with. Know your limitations.


 Do you agree with all the smart people that lack of rain in desert regions of America is abnormal and worth trying to fix ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That would make America just like all the rest of the world. Why would one want that ?


Oddball, I am for building the wall and stopping the illegal immigration . The ones that are here and have been working hard and staying out of trouble I can work with. The trouble makers and jail birds can get the boot. All immigrants should come here legally period. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah I think I will get my daughter to run the coins and tally. I will just pay her.
> No you didn't tell us about the white babies. You just barked about all the Hispanics infant citizens you counted ? you can only be helped if you are honest with yourself.
> Can you be honest with yourself ?


London, Cool, got the kids working. Well I was being honest. It was easier to count the white ones and just estimate the other ones. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> "Scholar" lol
> Ive already pointed out "smart" isnt your thing. You dont need to convince me with every post.


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/scholar 

I can use it with you.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did his lawyers ever object to the judge's ethnicity, you racist geezer?


Buck, I haven't heard one word from Trumps lawyers and neither have you. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Oddball, I am for building the wall and stopping the illegal immigration . The ones that are here and have been working hard and staying out of trouble I can work with. The trouble makers and jail birds can get the boot. All immigrants should come here legally period. nitro



We share the same view, so, Why does all the democrats not want us to be like the rest of the world and vet people or get permission to enter? Makes no sense.

Buck says your sig pic is not KKK.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, Cool, got the kids working. Well I was being honest. It was easier to count the white ones and just estimate the other ones. nitro


How can you tell a white infant apart from Hispanic white infants ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I haven't heard one word from Trumps lawyers and neither have you. nitro


you are so fucking dumb.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/actions-speak-louder-than-trump-his-own-lawyer-said-the-judge-is-doing-his-job-in-trump-u-case-224338852.html

listen to trump's lawyer himself say that the judge is "just doing his job" and sees no need for the judge to recuse himself.

you witless fucktard.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/scholar
> 
> I can use it with you.


You mean you needed to use a dictionary when i used the word 'scholar' describing your t rump univ like intellectual prowess?
You prob need it every time you crawl out of your cave. I dont discourage using a dictionary. Its a start.

Dont let your hood wearing pals make you feel bad about trying to learn new words.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How can you tell a white infant apart from Hispanic white infants ?


the hispanic infants are raping the white ones and dealing drugs.

and some of them, i assume, are good infants.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> even george w bush called him racist.



Why are you refusing to answer a simple question ? Are you Admin on this site ?

You cry about Nitro avoiding to answer yet you do the same.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> You prob need it every time you crawl out of your cave. I dont discourage using a dictionary. Its a start.
> 
> Dont let your hood wearing pals make you feel bad about trying to learn new words.



So let`s get back to your quote.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Brilliant, you express yourself with the distinctive eloquence of t rump u scholar


Hey right on you got your first trophy points. Hey what happened to you earlier? You must of made a mistake on your first comment to me because while I was responding to your post it up and disappeared. What the hell happened? I posted up a graph that didn't make you look to smart for being all cocky. I am not supposed to call people names about their smartness so just trying to be nice. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> "Scholar" lol
> Ive already pointed out "smart" isnt your thing. You dont need to convince me with every post.



What does this mean ?


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey right on you got your first trophy points. Hey what happened to you earlier? You must of made a mistake on your first comment to me because while I was responding to your post it up and disappeared. What the hell happened? I posted up a graph that didn't make you look to smart for being all cocky. I am not supposed to call people names about their smartness so just trying to be nice. nitro


I did make a mistake.

But you are a proud mistaken fool.

HUGE difference.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> We share the same view, so, Why does all the democrats not want us to be like the rest of the world and vet people or get permission to enter? Makes no sense.
> 
> Buck says your sig pic is not KKK.


It won't matter what the dems think after Trump wins. I just forced myself to watch a few minutes of the crooked bitch and she will get crushed. imo So enjoy the show for the next few months. 

The sig pic is the crooked bitch kissing a grand duke of the Klan . LOL nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> You mean you needed to use a dictionary when i used the word 'scholar' describing your t rump univ like intellectual prowess?
> You prob need it every time you crawl out of your cave. I dont discourage using a dictionary. Its a start.
> 
> Dont let your hood wearing pals make you feel bad about trying to learn new words.



I knew that word before you did. I said it, you called it, I defined it for you because you think What? You LOL`d as if calling you a scholar was a bad thing,...(Every post)
I holed you and I didn`t even know it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Why are you refusing to answer a simple question ? Are you Admin on this site ?
> 
> You cry about Nitro avoiding to answer yet you do the same.


but i've answered this one so many times already.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> I did make a mistake.
> 
> But you are a proud mistaken fool.
> 
> HUGE difference.


 No, I admit my faults as well, just not as clearly as you do.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

Trump is about to have a meltdown soon


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> I did make a mistake.
> 
> But you are a proud mistaken fool.
> 
> HUGE difference.


Well we can all agree you were the fool that time. lol nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but i've answered this one so many times already.



Oh, than you can point me to the answer please. Forgive me for not using the search, I don`t know what to ask it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Oh, than you can point me to the answer please. Forgive me for not using the search, I don`t know what to ask it.


sorry, i don't help racist shitheads.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump is about to have a meltdown soon


london, did hillary say she was going to build the wall again? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are so fucking dumb.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/actions-speak-louder-than-trump-his-own-lawyer-said-the-judge-is-doing-his-job-in-trump-u-case-224338852.html
> 
> ...


Well thanks buck, you ended up being useful for a moment. So I guess thats over. See how easy that was? *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> london, did hillary say she was going to build the wall again? nitro


Did Trump say the Judge is being unfair because "Mexican and Wall"
You and Trump really hate Mexicans.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well thanks buck, you ended up being useful for a moment. So I guess thats over. See how easy that was? *TRUMP!*


you're always wrong.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did Trump say the Judge is being unfair because "Mexican and Wall"
> You and Trump really hate Mexicans.


Well london, if you or any of your friends were judges and someone mention wall or deport the world would end. LOL nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're always wrong.


Buck, And you are always sitting down. Haven't your legs gone numb yet? nitro


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It won't matter what the dems think after Trump wins. I just forced myself to watch a few minutes of the crooked bitch and she will get crushed. imo So enjoy the show for the next few months.
> 
> The sig pic is the crooked bitch kissing a grand duke of the Klan . LOL nitro


Have you pondered what excuse you will tirelessly repeat to explain trumps crushing Nov defeat? 

The romney excuses still get lots of play. But this time the candidate is far more pathetic. He is a repugnant bigot, widely despised. Its a condition that opens up the options for blame.

Facing up to the reality that racists and 'good ole days' folks are the voices america is listening to is gonna be a bitter pill.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did Trump say the Judge is being unfair because "Mexican and Wall"
> You and Trump really hate Mexicans.


A judge of Mexican descent presiding over the trump u case is a conflict of interest.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, i don't help racist shitheads.



You have yet to prove that. Can you ? I think not. Is there a poll over in TNT for me ? I wanna wreck that crew.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

It`ll be a good read.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It won't matter what the dems think after Trump wins. I just forced myself to watch a few minutes of the crooked bitch and she will get crushed. imo So enjoy the show for the next few months.
> 
> The sig pic is the crooked bitch kissing a grand duke of the Klan . LOL nitro


 Buck said it`s not and I can not come up with it. Crazy shit from him tonight. He should let me get with his mom on the side.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Have you pondered what excuse you will tirelessly repeat to explain trumps crushing Nov defeat?
> 
> The romney excuses still get lots of play. But this time the candidate is far more pathetic. He is a repugnant bigot, widely despised. Its a condition that opens up the options for blame.
> 
> Facing up to the reality that racists and 'good ole days' folks are the voices america is listening to is gonna be a bitter pill.


Hey, I have been here two many years to worry about pretty much anything that is spoken here. I think 
Trump will crush the crooked clinton's and life will go on. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Buck said it`s not and I can not come up with it. Crazy shit from him tonight. He should let me get with his mom on the side.


*Pic of Klansman and Democratic Senator Robert Byrd in his Klan Outfit with his Hood Off*


The things Democrats getaway with is just amazing, I cannot believe the fact that a klansman is one of if not the most senior Democratic senator. Senator Byrd was not just a standard klansman, oh no he was in the top leadership of the KKK. So he went from the KKK to the U.S. Congress, not bad for a leftist moron.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Pic of Klansman and Democratic Senator Robert Byrd in his Klan Outfit with his Hood Off*
> 
> 
> The things Democrats getaway with is just amazing, I cannot believe the fact that a klansman is one of if not the most senior Democratic senator. Senator Byrd was not just a standard klansman, oh no he was in the top leadership of the KKK. So he went from the KKK to the U.S. Congress, not bad for a leftist moron.


Byrd Disavowed the Klan, and went on to vote for Civil rights for minoritys
Trump Well he wont disown the Klan or David Dukes endorsement


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

ff420 said:


> A judge of Mexican descent presiding over the trump u case is a conflict of interest.


Thanks for showing what you are


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

*Republicans of all stripes were **right to clobber** Donald Trump for his failure to disavow support from David Duke and the Ku Klux Klan. But some Trump supporters are so desperate to somehow prove that Democrats also harbor racists that they are dredging up the name of the late senator Robert C. Byrd (D-W.Va.) *

*Nice try. And a pathetic one at that. *

*Yes, Byrd was a member of the Klan. Even worse, as he wrote in his **2005 book**, he formed a chapter of the domestic terrorist organization in the 1940s. Then, Byrd went into politics. Several times during his 57 years in Congress, Byrd’s Klan connection threatened to upend his career. But here is where Byrd is no Duke. He admitted his mistake and atoned for it in public and in policy. *

*In his memoir, Byrd wrote, “It has emerged throughout my life to haunt and embarrass me and has taught me in a very graphic way what one major mistake can do to one’s life, career, and reputation.” *

*This and other words of contrition made it a no-brainer for Democrats like presidential front-runner Hillary Clinton to **openly mourn** the man who had been the longest-serving member of Congress when he died in June 2010. “Robert C. Byrd led by the power of his example,” then-Secretary of State Clinton said. *

*Because of Byrd’s evolution on race and equality, the NAACP issued a **statement** praising him at the time of his death. “Senator Byrd came to consistently support the NAACP civil rights agenda, doing well on the NAACP Annual Civil Rights Report Card,” said Hilary O. Shelton, director of the NAACP Washington bureau and senior vice president for advocacy and policy. “He stood with us on many issues of crucial importance to our members from the reauthorization of the Voting Rights Act, the historic health care legislation of 2010 and his support for the Hate Crimes Prevention legislation.”*


----------



## ff420 (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Thanks for showing what you are


Whats that? 

Trumps a piece of shit. I'm all in for Bernie.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *Pic of Klansman and Democratic Senator Robert Byrd in his Klan Outfit with his Hood Off*
> 
> 
> The things Democrats getaway with is just amazing, I cannot believe the fact that a klansman is one of if not the most senior Democratic senator. Senator Byrd was not just a standard klansman, oh no he was in the top leadership of the KKK. So he went from the KKK to the U.S. Congress, not bad for a leftist moron.



Um, he sold that sob story of being reformed and repented. After turning grey as a KKK leader, you can`t be forgiven, only forgotten. That man did too much to reform and so has Hillary.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Whats that?
> 
> Trumps a piece of shit. I'm all in for Bernie.


President Obama preparing to endorse Hillary Clinton 

*The White House says the President is about to formally endorse his former secretary of state .*

*By Kathleen Hennessey, Associated Press June 6, 2016*


----------



## ff420 (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> President Obama preparing to endorse Hillary Clinton
> 
> *The White House says the President is about to formally endorse his former secretary of state .*
> 
> *By Kathleen Hennessey, Associated Press June 6, 2016*


Obama is worse than trump and hillary is just plain evil.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Byrd Disavowed the Klan, and went on to vote for Civil rights for minoritys
> Trump Well he wont disown the Klan or David Dukes endorsement



You bought that crap too ? Could hitler reform ? That man turned grey as Klan. Being Klan is stupid and you can`t fix stupid.

But buck and you seem OK with the guy.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> President Obama preparing to endorse Hillary Clinton
> 
> *The White House says the President is about to formally endorse his former secretary of state .*
> 
> *By Kathleen Hennessey, Associated Press June 6, 2016*



Joe Who ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey fog dog, I don't want your bubble to pop but are you in Oregon? Have you tried to renew your DL? Its dam near there all ready. nitro


Not the same. And the distinction is huuuge.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> *Republicans of all stripes were **right to clobber** Donald Trump for his failure to disavow support from David Duke and the Ku Klux Klan. But some Trump supporters are so desperate to somehow prove that Democrats also harbor racists that they are dredging up the name of the late senator Robert C. Byrd (D-W.Va.) *
> 
> *Nice try. And a pathetic one at that. *
> 
> ...



So a ex Klan leader hanging with Democrats is a good thing and going to an active Klan`s house for any reason is not OK ?

It`s no wonder you don`t understand why it does not rain much in deserts.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Simple a reward or 100 dollars for a tip, which leads to a deportation and to think that with 20 million illegals not hard to find ??? just wait till fall and hit the farms .. put a add in papers for students to Canvass there area door to door ..
> Bottom line 20 million less people means , you can get your sorry ass a job
> 
> http://www.crimestoppersusa.com/


That's been discussed around here before. What a shitty idea. Imagine what a country of snitches would be like. And then after the snitch neighbor who calls in suspicious activity of a neighbor, how does it go? Door kicked in, dog shot, family hauled into street in middle of night, house searched. The police learned all that doing drug raids. Nobody is held accountable when the tip turns out false. Or worse if somebody doesn't have the proper documentation handy. They get hauled away. At risk of deportation. All because they left to visit a brother for a few days and left home without their citizen card.

What a fucking nightmare. And you say simple.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That's been discussed around here before. What a shitty idea. Imagine what a country of snitches would be like. And then after the snitch neighbor who calls in suspicious activity of a neighbor, how does it go? Door kicked in, dog shot, family hauled into street in middle of night, house searched. The police learned all that doing drug raids. Nobody is held accountable when the tip turns out false. Or worse if somebody doesn't have the proper documentation handy. They get hauled away. At risk of deportation. All because they left to visit a brother for a few days and left home without their citizen card.
> 
> What a fucking nightmare. And you say simple.


I wonder if I can get my neighbors house and possessions real cheap if they are under duress


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Byrd Disavowed the Klan, and went on to vote for Civil rights for minoritys
> Trump Well he wont disown the Klan or David Dukes endorsement


Chesus, Once you are a grand duke you never change. Hillary and Billy love the guy so they love the Klan. I just look at the love the Clintons have for the Klan and shake my head. nitro


----------



## Rayne (Jun 6, 2016)

ff420 said:


> A judge of Mexican descent presiding over the trump u case is a conflict of interest.


To donald. any human that is from a nationality that different than his own, will give him reason to believe there is a conflict of interest. If humans do not do what he wants from them, it causes problems in donald's mind. Yet, his current wife is slovenian and he is german and scottish.

Against donald, slander and libel is horrible and the other individual aught to be sued, but he has no problem using slander and libel against someone else.

To donald's mind you "Give" respect by doing what I say, when I say it, and exactly how I want it done. 

The speeches he gives are mindless trash that go off on tangents and gradually make it back to some "Hot button" issue before going off on another tangent that is irrelevant to "Hot button" issue. Campaign promises are useless banter meant to control emotions bring the crowd to a fervent unified roar. Campaign speeches are comparable to religious "messages" given by some pastor or some traveling minister.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Byrd Disavowed the Klan, and went on to vote for Civil rights for minoritys
> Trump Well he wont disown the Klan or David Dukes endorsement


This is what they do, righties always ignore facts they know all of this but simply ignore it.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Um, he sold that sob story of being reformed and repented. After turning grey as a KKK leader, you can`t be forgiven, only forgotten. That man did too much to reform and so has Hillary.


The Clinton's are closet Klan hat people, just look at the love. And somehow they talked some of their supporters into wearing the Klan hat in support of the Klan at Trump rallies to intimidate Trump supporters. And then BAM a fucking Klan beat down on national TV with a boot finish, That will be watched and enjoyed for years to come. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, Once you are a grand duke you never change. Hillary and Billy love the guy so they love the Klan. I just look at the love the Clintons have for the Klan and shake my head. nitro


NAACP gave senator Byrd an award


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not the same. And the distinction is huuuge.


Fog dog, Have you renewed your DL in Oregon? You are in Oregon aren't you? I just renewed mine and it sounded exactly what you just mentioned. nitro


----------



## Rayne (Jun 6, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I never imagined I'd be defending trump, but it's a stretch to claim trump has effected individuals livelihood. Also, illegals should have zero rights to sue in the US, unless it involves individuals or entities from the US operating in Mexico.


Okay... when you are listening to the speeches given by any candidate ask yourself how am I being lead to feel. Do the same when you are watching television. As far as suing goes... the U.S. laws are subject to the laws of the United Nations.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> NAACP gave senator Byrd an award


Chesus, Why would you give me shit for years' not all the time" but why do that and give a grand duke a pass just because of an award? Shit he probably had some cub scout awards before the klan leadership position. He was probably hanging with the Klan every time he was up for reelection. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> President Obama preparing to endorse Hillary Clinton
> 
> *The White House says the President is about to formally endorse his former secretary of state .*
> 
> *By Kathleen Hennessey, Associated Press June 6, 2016*


Chesus, Maybe its time to start your Hillary thread, nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, Why would you give me shit for years' not all the time" but why do that and give a grand duke a pass just because of an award? Shit he probably had some cub scout awards before the klan leadership position. He was probably hanging with the Klan every time he was up for reelection. nitro


The Klan stopped endorsing him and even had plans to kill him.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fog dog, Have you renewed your DL in Oregon? You are in Oregon aren't you? I just renewed mine and it sounded exactly what you just mentioned. nitro


Not the same as what would be needed in Trump's planned police action. Let's start with one major difference. Nobody has to carry a driver's license if they aren't driving. Because its a driver's license, not proof of citizenship. Here is another major difference. This would be a federal registration act, not state. 

I will add to this list after your next dumb reply.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, Maybe its time to start your Hillary thread, nitro


Already did


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> NAACP gave the guy an award.
> Any other questions?
> Dumbass racist piece of shit?


 Yes, What`s a Colored People ? Red is colored and so is yellow. Black and white are not colors It`s confusing !
Did he find Jesus ? That`s the only person that could save him. I wouldn`t.
Was the award for bringing back the dead blacks at the hands of the triple K democrat kissers ?
He`s grey, and was in on the real bad shit in past times. Maybe you`re too young.
If you can honor him I don`t want you running my country and you wont get my vote.
How much has he talked ?
What was the award for anyways ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

I`d throw that bitch in the propwash. There are families that would appreciate his slow and painful death. They must not count to the NAAColoredPeople.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Does the NAACP get Grants ?

You asked !i


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 6, 2016)

Four more years of new economic growth,except in gun sales but uncle buckwheat and sister account see4 good. They rich in with white privilege lol.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, I have been here two many years to worry about pretty much anything that is spoken here. I think
> Trump will crush the crooked clinton's and life will go on. nitro


Youre joking. You know thats not gonna happen. Idiot shit that you commit to has always been a failure. 

Share the excuse youre thinking of?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not the same as what would be needed in Trump's planned police action. Let's start with one major difference. Nobody has to carry a driver's license if they aren't driving. Because its a driver's license, not proof of citizenship. Here is another major difference. This would be a federal registration act, not state.
> 
> I will add to this list after your next dumb reply.


Ohh police action scary wary


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I`d throw that bitch in the propwash. There are families that would appreciate his slow and painful death. They must not count to the NAAColoredPeople.


Don't bring up the party of Jim Crow and suffrage you'll give em away


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Already did


But I'm on here allllll the time


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Already did


Learning disabled just as I thought


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2016)

@nitro harley


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Ohh police action scary wary


"scary wary" Here we go, CK is drunk and on the internet.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 6, 2016)

Alinsky


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "scary wary" Here we go, CK is drunk and on the internet.


No you just a punk but not as bad as uncle buck with his buckwheat pic but about the same


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "scary wary" Here we go, CK is drunk and on the internet.


But you don't remember that pic do you


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> No you just a punk but not as bad as uncle buck with his buckwheat pic but about the same


Let me guess. You are drinking Thunderbird with cheap gin back.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Let me guess. You are drinking Thunderbird with cheap gin back.


No some pen midnight, it's smooth breast milk for you I assume


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 6, 2016)

How ironic, 2 Democratic strongholds puts Hillary over the top in the U.S. Virgin Islands (84%-12%) and Puerto Rico (64%-29%).

Bring on the dumpster.

B4L


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 6, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> How ironic, 2 Democratic strongholds puts Hillary over the top in the U.S. Virgin Islands (84%-12%) and Puerto Rico (64%-29%).
> 
> Bring on the dumpster.
> 
> B4L


This election is a joke.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "scary wary" Here we go, CK is drunk and on the internet.


"scary wary" A kid in the second grade said that. The other kids gave him a bad time, saying that was a really dumb thing to say. Poo-poo head was what they thought he should have said.

OK, so, not T-bird. Then Night Train is that what you are drinking?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 6, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhweeerreeeeeeeeeeeeeee3eeeeeee3re3e3eeeddeeeddddddxdedgbvxxeeeeeedjdhhdhdhfhhdjjsjdjjahehjebhshhehhdhhdhufjjzkkwjjhkdjhenmsjjekjejjhdhjrhujjj



Launch code ?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 6, 2016)

Turns out this judge faught against the Mexican drug war for the U.S. 
...
So once again Trump shows he doesn't love good Mexicans.

He's a con man.

B4L


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> incorrect.
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/
> 
> ...


Politifact lolz


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 7, 2016)

I really do like Bernie however he reminds me of a Whiney old man, he will blame his loss in Ca. To NBC calling it for Hillary too early! 

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> The Klan stopped endorsing him and even had plans to kill him.


Chesus, ya, they all say that. imo


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not the same as what would be needed in Trump's planned police action. Let's start with one major difference. Nobody has to carry a driver's license if they aren't driving. Because its a driver's license, not proof of citizenship. Here is another major difference. This would be a federal registration act, not state.
> 
> I will add to this list after your next dumb reply.


Fogdog, Do you know why every citizen had to start proving our citizenship to renew a DL? nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fogdog, Do you know why every citizen had to start proving our citizenship to renew a DL? nitro


It never made any sense to me.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fogdog, Do you know why every citizen had to start proving our citizenship to renew a DL? nitro


Do you know why you counted all the Hispanic infant citizens at the hospital ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Youre joking. You know thats not gonna happen. Idiot shit that you commit to has always been a failure.
> 
> Share the excuse youre thinking of?


Excuse? Excuse me for being honest. Like I said I don't need an excuse for anything spoken here. nitro


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Excuse? Excuse me for being honest. Like I said I don't need an excuse for anything spoken here. nitro


No dude i know you stand by the little mounds of idiot turds you leave here. Im asking what excuse of yours will be forthcoming when trump is handed his get fucking lost card In nov.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @nitro harley


I tried to watch it, but just couldn't finish it. Maybe something like this would be better for me. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It never made any sense to me.


Me either. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Turns out this judge faught against the Mexican drug war for the U.S.
> ...
> So once again Trump shows he doesn't love good Mexicans.
> 
> ...



Turns out the plaintiff asked to be excused from the case and this Judge continued it anyway,...Turns out Ryan, who claims text book racism,....doesn`t realize Mexican is not a race. Turns out, the judge is not Mexicana,.. he Gringo. A lot of turns for something clear cut.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you know why you counted all the Hispanic infant citizens at the hospital ?


London, you need to make a sticky note because you seem to keep forgetting that I counted the white babies because it was easier and the rest were just there. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> No dude i know you stand by the little mounds of idiot turds you leave here. Im asking what excuse of yours will be forthcoming when trump is handed his get fucking lost card In nov.


Hey S&M, I will continue to be nice to you and say It won't matter what is said . Just like it doesn't matter what you think. good luck, nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, you need to make a sticky note because you seem to keep forgetting that I counted the white babies because it was easier and the rest were just there. nitro


Why when you count infants do you separate them by race ? Why are you counting infants ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Turns out the plaintiff asked to be excused from the case and this Judge continued it anyway,...Turns out Ryan, who claims text book racism,....doesn`t realize Mexican is not a race. Turns out, the judge is not Mexicana,.. he Gringo. A lot of turns for something clear cut.


You sure enjoy defending Trumps racism, bigotry and stupidity


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, you need to make a sticky note because you seem to keep forgetting that I counted the white babies because it was easier and the rest were just there. nitro


could you point out to me in this statement where you say you count the white babies. Thank you



nitro harley said:


> Where I live it looks like we are educating mexico......I went to the local hospital and they have a window with baby pic's of new borns, and out of a hundred pic's I counted 60 latino babys....a few years ago there was only a cupple.....


Are you so ashamed of your behavior you now have to LIE


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why when you count infants do you separate them by race ? Why are you counting infants ?


London, As my wife was recovering from surgery I was sitting in a waiting room that was next to the room where babies of all colors were being delivered and every time a baby was born I watched the nurse stick a picture on the wall . So I thought what is she doing? And when I put my glasses on I noticed it was baby pictures so I took a quick glance and noticed that a big majority were hispanic , How silly right? So I decided to count how many white babies there were for the year to get an idea of how big of a change our school system was going through and then I realized that our tax's would have to double again to keep up with illegal immigration anchor babies. 

Its a reality the nation is going through right now and the nation is talking about it finally. Its not hard to realize that illegals know how to game the system. Did you know that a white or black family that is struggling to get by, receive thousands of less welfare dollars than hispanics do? Shit I didn't know that until I seen it on the news. I hope that helps you move on london. nitro


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> What is going to happen when Trump does get elected ,, and all the people in here totally against Trump . What are you going to do then lol


Probably get rounded up and put in a death camp.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> could you point out to me in this statement where you say you count the white babies. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Are you so ashamed of your behavior you now have to LIE


London, I told you a couple times that my method for counting was easier to count the white babies and estimate the rest. And I am not ashamed to count anything especially when it is something on public display. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, As my wife was recovering from surgery I was sitting in a waiting room that was next to the room where babies of all colors were being delivered and every time a baby was born I watched the nurse stick a picture on the wall . So I thought what is she doing? And when I put my glasses on I noticed it was baby pictures so I took a quick glance and noticed that a big majority were hispanic , How silly right? So I decided to count how many white babies there were for the year to get an idea of how big of a change our school system was going through and then I realized that our tax's would have to double again to keep up with illegal immigration anchor babies.
> 
> Its a reality the nation is going through right now and the nation is talking about it finally. Its not hard to realize that illegals know how to game the system. Did you know that a white or black family that is struggling to get by, receive thousands of less welfare dollars than hispanics do? Shit I didn't know that until I seen it on the news. I hope that helps you move on london. nitro


 bullshit
You lied and I just showed how you lied.
Why are you counting Hispanic infants at the hospital. Why do you feel the need to count the race of our infant citizens ? and could you cite where Hispanics families are getting more welfare dollars that whites families. Thank you


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 7, 2016)

kelly4 said:


> Probably get rounded up and put in a death camp.



We have a arrogant half ass, who can barely make sense, his biggest claim to fame is making his name well known. He has a string of embarrassing failures and laughable enterprises trump univ, airlines, vodka, steaks etc ...somehow feeble minded wing nuts think he is the white saviour.

Consider all the ridiculous, plain idiot shit that is presented in support of trump. Im looking forward to the idiot, feeble minded excuses that we are gonna hear in Nov for why Trump was sent packing like the witless, con man that he is. Conspiracy, free loaders etc Im expecting 'logic' more bizarre than what was proposed by jack asses who continue to defend Romney.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I told you a couple times that my method for counting was easier to count the white babies and estimate the rest. And I am not ashamed to count anything especially when it is something on public display. nitro





nitro harley said:


> I counted 60 latino babys..


it does not say "I counted white babies"
. again why do you have to separate and count a race of babies.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> bullshit
> You lied and I just showed how you lied.
> Why are you counting Hispanic infants at the hospital. Why do you feel the need to count the race of our infant citizens ? and could you cite where *Hispanics families are getting more welfare dollars that whites families. Thank you*




London, I guess you didn't like my method of counting white babies first and then estimating the rest. You can say I lied all day long and it will not change the facts. 

* S September 2015 Welfare Use by Immigrant and Native Households *

An Analysis of Medicaid, Cash, Food, and Housing Programs TBy Steven A. Camarota, director of research

his study is the first in recent years to examine immigrant (legal and illegal) and native welfare use using the Census Bureau’s Survey of Income and Program Participation (SIPP). While its complexity makes it difficult to use, the survey is widely regarded as providing the most accurate picture of welfare participa-

tion. The SIPP shows immigrant households use welfare at significantly higher rates than native households, even higher than indicated by other Census surveys.


In 2012, 51 percent of households headed by an immigrant (legal or illegal) reported that they used at least one welfare program during the year, compared to 30 percent of native households. Welfare in this study includes Medicaid and cash, food, and housing programs.


Welfare use is high for both new arrivals and well-established immigrants. Of households headed by im- migrants who have been in the country for more than two decades, 48 percent access welfare.


No single program explains immigrants’ higher overall welfare use. For example, not counting subsidized school lunch, welfare use is still 46 percent for immigrants and 28 percent for natives. Not counting Med- icaid, welfare use is 44 percent for immigrants and 26 percent for natives.


Immigrant households have much higher use of food programs (40 percent vs. 22 percent for natives) and Medicaid (42 percent vs. 23 percent). Immigrant use of cash programs is somewhat higher than na- tives (12 percent vs. 10 percent) and use of housing programs is similar to natives.


Welfare use varies among immigrant groups. Households headed by immigrants from Central America and Mexico (73 percent), the Caribbean (51 percent), and Africa (48 percent) have the highest overall welfare use. Those from East Asia (32 percent), Europe (26 percent), and South Asia (17 percent) have the lowest.


Many immigrants struggle to support their children, and a large share of welfare is received on behalf of U.S.-born children. However, even immigrant households without children have significantly higher welfare use than native households without children — 30 percent vs. 20 percent.


The welfare system is designed to help low-income workers, especially those with children, and this de- scribes many immigrant households. In 2012, 51 percent of immigrant households with one or more workers accessed one or more welfare programs, as did 28 percent of working native households.


The large share of immigrants with low levels of education and resulting low incomes partly explains their high use rates. In 2012, 76 percent of households headed by an immigrant who had not graduated high school used one or more welfare programs, as did 63 percent of households headed by an immigrant with only a high school education.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> it does not say "I counted white babies"
> . again why do you have to separate and count a race of babies.


London, I don't care what you think about how something gets counted. The government counts shit all the time. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You sure enjoy defending Trumps racism, bigotry and stupidity



A man with the publicity of a Presidential Candidate will receive many claims, accusations and faults, they will receive positive rolls, good feedback, complaints and offers. Nobody accusing trump of racism simple says, "here`s why" with listeners agreeing. That makes it an opinion. Black Lives Matter, favors their race, nobody makes accusations to them and they are doing it more blatantly.

Is there a difference between BLM favoring Black people only and Mexican decent favoring Mexican ? So what Trump said has to do with Nationality.

I`ll call him a racist the moment I see it. I wont accuse, I`ll call him one with why.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 7, 2016)

Is he guilty of calling the Blonde chick a tramp and holing her with commentary, yes. I`m sure she`s been called worse. If what the blonde said was all that, she`d still be standing there with it shooting.

Why I `ll give Trump a pass,.... She expected it. Many would say deserved it. She tried to flank him.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I guess you didn't like my method of counting white babies first and then estimating the rest. You can say I lied all day long and it will not change the facts.
> 
> * S September 2015 Welfare Use by Immigrant and Native Households *
> 
> ...


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It never made any sense to me.


Fog dog, Here is a clip from Oregon DMV, Do you think the cause of this was illegal immigration ?

https://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/DMV/pages/driverid/idproof.aspx


*Proof of Your Legal Presence, Identity and Date of Birth *

Legal presence means that you are a U.S. citizen, permanent legal resident, or otherwise legally present in the U.S.

When you apply for a driver license, permit or ID card you must present at least one document listed below as proof that you are a U.S. citizen, Lawful Permanent Resident or that you are legally present in the U.S. for a temporary period of time.

*Important Information if You Were Born in Puerto Rico*
If you were born in Puerto Rico, your original birth certificate will no longer be valid after October 31, 2010. Puerto Rico began issuing new birth certificates with anti-fraud security features on July 1, 2010. As of October 31, 2010, Puerto Rico will consider all birth certificates issued before July 1, 2010, as invalid.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I don't care what you think about how something gets counted. The government counts shit all the time. nitro


why do you feel the need to count our Hispanic citizens ? Does the government pay you to do so ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


London, I guess you didn't like the government study and want a recount. Thats funny, nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why do you feel the need to count our Hispanic citizens ? Does the government pay you to do so ?


London, You are just going to have to choke it down dude. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> A man with the publicity of a Presidential Candidate will receive many claims, accusations and faults, they will receive positive rolls, good feedback, complaints and offers. Nobody accusing trump of racism simple says, "here`s why" with listeners agreeing. That makes it an opinion. Black Lives Matter, favors their race, nobody makes accusations to them and they are doing it more blatantly.
> 
> Is there a difference between BLM favoring Black people only and Mexican decent favoring Mexican ? So what Trump said has to do with Nationality.
> 
> I`ll call him a racist the moment I see it. I wont accuse, I`ll call him one with why.


"I think the guy is lazy,” Trump said of a black employee, “And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks. It really is, I believe that. It’s not anything they can control."


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I guess you didn't like the government study and want a recount. Thats funny, nitro


Government says that whites are the most receiving welfare. Congratulations


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, You are just going to have to choke it down dude. nitro


I think you are the one choking and not being honest with yourself.
Do you dislike other races ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I think the guy is lazy,” Trump said of a black employee, “And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks. It really is, I believe that. It’s not anything they can control.


London , Isn't this great? What would you do if Trump wasn't running your life right now? This is great stuff. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Government says that whites are the most receiving welfare. Congratulations


London, you really do have a counting tick. Take a deep breath and count to ten. It might help. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

ff420 said:


> A judge of Mexican descent presiding over the trump u case is a conflict of interest.


racist loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Senator Byrd was not just a standard klansman, oh no he was in the top leadership of the KKK.


factually incorrect.

maybe if you lie some more it will divert attention from the fact that the KKK is supporting trump, just like you.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I think you are the one choking and not being honest with yourself.
> Do you dislike other races ?


London, I know I don't like you , and I don't even know if your brown or not? nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Obama is worse than trump and hillary is just plain evil.


your fellow klan members also dislike the black president and are scared shitless of a woman.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> factually incorrect.
> 
> maybe if you lie some more it will divert attention from the fact that the KKK is supporting trump, just like you.


Buck, Once you are a Duke you are always a Grand Duke. You just learn to hide it like a good Duke that he is. The grand Duke of democratic shame. The BYRDMAN OF GRAND DUKE! And he would of liked you Buck. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Politifact lolz


your opinion. even lullzier.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> our tax's would have to double again to keep up with illegal immigration anchor babies.


so you went to the parents and verified their citizenship status too?

dumb racist geezer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I guess you didn't like my method of counting white babies first and then estimating the rest. You can say I lied all day long and it will not change the facts.
> 
> * S September 2015 Welfare Use by Immigrant and Native Households *
> 
> ...



good job at citing white supremacist hate group, racist retard.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 7, 2016)

"It`s not anything they can control", makes that statement a racist comment.

Do I think Donald made a racist comment ? Yes.

Do I think Donald is a racist ? No.

If any Black man or women, anytime, whipped his ass for that comment upon site, I would say Donald deserved it for sure. That Black person get`s a pass for that assault.

I don`t see a pattern like Byrd.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Once you are a Duke you are always a Grand Duke. You just learn to hide it like a good Duke that he is. The grand Duke of democratic shame. The BYRDMAN OF GRAND DUKE! And he would of liked you Buck. nitro


You know Nitro. You have completely become unhinged. Your passive aggressive posts lately, the spamming of misinformation you know to be untrue and your stupidity In so many areas in life have forced me to regrettably put you on ignore
Buh bye


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Once you are a Duke you are always a Grand Duke. You just learn to hide it like a good Duke that he is. The grand Duke of democratic shame. The BYRDMAN OF GRAND DUKE! And he would of liked you Buck. nitro


then show he was the grand duke.

i know you can't, so i will skip the part where you get caught lying and just call y9ou out for being a lying racist geezer.

don't get punched in the throat, weakling!


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh and if that`s what costs him the Election, He deserved that too.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you went to the parents and verified their citizenship status too?
> 
> dumb racist geezer.


Buck, I didn't have too. The several groups of parents couldn't speak english. LOL nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I didn't have too. The several groups of parents couldn't speak english. LOL nitro


*to

how do you know they couldn't speak english? did you ask them?

and what does the language they spoke have to do with their citizenship status?

i've known many spanish speakers who were legal citizens.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> good job at citing white supremacist hate group, racist retard.


Buck, You will just have to choke down the facts bucky. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, You will just have to choke down the facts bucky. nitro


those weren't facts though. CIS is a white supremacist hate group.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London , Isn't this great? What would you do if Trump wasn't running your life right now? This is great stuff. nitro


Silly fisherman. don't confuse a statement made by a racist POS as running my life.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, you really do have a counting tick. Take a deep breath and count to ten. It might help. nitro


say the highschool quitter that counts Hispanic infant citizens


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I know I don't like you , and I don't even know if your brown or not? nitro


of course you don't like me. I call you out on your racist bullshit. I also make fun of you for not being able to handle highschool. I also make you feel rather dumb


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *then show he was the grand duke.*
> 
> i know you can't, so i will skip the part where you get caught lying and just call y9ou out for being a lying racist geezer.
> 
> don't get punched in the throat, weakling!


Proof that Byrd was still running his chapter of the Klan. A picture is worth a thousand words. This picture looks to be right before he died. nitro


*Pic of Klansman and Democratic Senator Robert Byrd in his Klan Outfit with his Hood Off*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> those weren't facts though. CIS is a white supremacist hate group.


Sorry about your Luck Buck. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Who said what you think matters ? Watch, I`ll be buck for a moment....... YOU RACIST LOSER,...YOUR PENIS IS SMALL...YOUR OLD....MOM`S DRUNK I`M GETTING HEAD.....GO HILLARY.....EX KKK IS A-OK.... LOSER...LIAR....TAKE MY WORD FOR IT.....


nice caps lock meltdown.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's a fake picture you fucking retard.


It looks real to me. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sorry about your Luck Buck. nitro


it was started by white supremacist john stanton.

and you thought it looked like good information, not the propaganda that it is.

sorry you are that fucking dumb. shoulda stayed in high school i suppose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It looks real to me. nitro


only because you are dumb though.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


>



Oh look, somebody collected data based on race and ethnicity. (I`m still buck)....... RACIST !!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Silly fisherman. don't confuse a statement made by a racist POS as running my life.


Well, it seems to be your hang up right now. If Trump isn't running your life right now why are you here and not sticking your head up Hillary's ass?. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice caps lock meltdown.


 Is mom still drunk ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> say the highschool quitter that counts Hispanic infant citizens


Opps, there goes your grammar again. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I didn't have too. The several groups of parents couldn't speak english. LOL nitro


Los Estados Unidos no tiene una lengua oficial nacional 
idiota


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> of course you don't like me. I call you out on your racist bullshit. I also make fun of you for not being able to handle highschool. I also make you feel rather dumb


Sure you do. lol nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, it seems to be your hang up right now. If Trump isn't running your life right now why are you here and not sticking your head up Hillary's ass?. nitro


I'm here right now to find out why you dislike Mexicans


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it was started by white supremacist john stanton.
> 
> and you thought it looked like good information, not the propaganda that it is.
> 
> sorry you are that fucking dumb. shoulda stayed in high school i suppose.


If you don't like the facts write your own study and post it. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm here right now to find out why you dislike Mexicans


Well if you have been paying attention you would know that I don't like illegal immigration of all people, not just Mexican. nitro


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I think the guy is lazy,” Trump said of a black employee, “And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks. It really is, I believe that. It’s not anything they can control.


""".


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> say the highschool quitter that counts Hispanic infant citizens



Didn`t you just put up a chart that counts race ?


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well if you have been paying attention you would know that I don't like illegal immigration of all people, not just Mexican. nitro


Maybe some of those White babies were actually Russians. Illegal ones.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If you don't like the facts write your own study and post it. nitro


you were the one that made a claim and tried to back it up with propaganda from a white supremacist organization. burden of proof is still on you.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Didn`t you just put up a chart that counts race ?


Hey Oddball, Their heads are spinning right now and wouldn't notice such a thing like that. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I don't like illegal immigration of all people, not just Mexican.


then why did you only complain that "it looks like we are educating mexico"?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

kelly4 said:


> Maybe some of those White babies were actually Russians. Illegal ones.


Could be, maybe illegal too. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then why did you only complain that "it looks like we are educating mexico"?


Buck, just an educated guess by all the spanish interpreters in the court house and the school house. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you were the one that made a claim and tried to back it up with propaganda from a white supremacist organization. burden of proof is still on you.


Well, don't read it then, put me on ignore if it helps you out. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, don't read it then, put me on ignore if it helps you out. nitro


why would i ignore you?

i'd prefer to hold you up as an example of what the average trump supporter looks like.

a dumb, racist, high school dropout who is depending on federal checks every month.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Didn`t you just put up a chart that counts race ?


I don't go to hospitals and count all the Hispanic infants.
Now go die and live me your drum kit


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't go to hospitals and count all the Hispanic infants.
> Now go die and live me your drum kit


 You didn`t count the races on that chart you put up either,...!I


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't go to hospitals and count all the Hispanic infants.
> Now go die and live me your drum kit


London, I told you why I went to the hospital and it wasn't to count anything. Quit lying. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why would i ignore you?
> 
> i'd prefer to hold you up as an example of what the average trump supporter looks like.
> 
> a dumb, racist, high school dropout who is depending on federal checks every month.



Buck, I really don't care because I do enjoy listening to you fester up like a zit, and its funny , so carry on. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You didn`t count the races on that chart you put up either,...!I


nope ..I just put it up.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I told you why I went to the hospital and it wasn't to count anything. Quit lying. nitro


once there you decided it was your duty ? Did you get upset when you reached the number 50 ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> once there you decided it was your duty ? Did you get upset when you reached the number 50 ?


London. The fact is , is , the reality was plane to see of what looked to be a mass illegal immigration situation . If you don't like it , fine. Just don't forget to vote for Hillary if she makes it. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

*TRUMP WAS RIGHT AGAIN!

JUDGE IS TOAST JUST LIKE I SAID THE OTHER DAY!*




*Former Attorney General Gonzales says Trump has right to question judge's objectivity*
Published June 06, 2016
Fox News Latino









Former Attorney General Alberto Gonzales. (COURTESY ALBERTO GONZALES) 

Former Attorney General Alberto Gonzales says that Donald Trump should not be criticized for raising questions about a Latino judge’s impartiality in a lawsuit accusing the mogul of fraud in his Trump University program.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London. The fact is , is , the reality was plane to see of what looked to be a mass illegal immigration situation . If you don't like it , fine. Just don't forget to vote for Hillary if she makes it. nitro


Maybe this is all in your head. I still can't understand how you can tell the difference in an infants race.
You still did not tell me how you felt when you reached the number 50


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Maybe this is all in your head. I still can't understand how you can tell the difference in an infants race.


London. Why is Trump always right and people like you are always wrong? The infants dance you want is getting old because the solution and the best thing that has ever happened to hispanic's in coming on the Trump train. toot toot chuga chuga toot toot. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London. The fact is , is , the reality was plane to see of what looked to be a mass illegal immigration situation . If you don't like it , fine. Just don't forget to vote for Hillary if she makes it. nitro


children born in this country are citizens though, not illegal immigrants.

racist geezer.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> children born in this country are citizens though, not illegal immigrants.
> 
> racist geezer.


Buck, for you I will say anchor babies. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, for you I will say anchor babies. nitro


so you went around asking all the parents for proof of their citizenship?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you went around asking all the parents for proof of their citizenship?


Buck, you are being stupid. The Trump Train is coming. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

*MORE TRUMP NEWS!*

*Christie: Trump 'not racist,' has 'right' to express opinions on judge*
By NICK GASS


06/07/16 11:22 AM EDT

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter
Donald Trump has the “right” to express his opinion about the U.S. federal judge presiding over Trump University lawsuits, New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie asserted Tuesday, defending the presumptive Republican nominee from criticism after he remarked that Judge Gonzalo Curiel would not be fair to him because of his Mexican heritage. 

“In the end, there are always going to be conflicts regarding civil lawsuits,” Christie told reporters in Mendham Township, New Jersey. “There are always going to be opinions. Those are Donald’s opinions. And he has the right to express them, the same way anybody else has the right to express their views regarding how they’re treated in the civil or criminal courts in this country. That’s part of what free speech is about.” 

Story Continued Below


Christie said it “kind of bothers” him that the other side is reacting the way it is, particularly Hillary Clinton, who he said is “taking this kind of high and mighty position of hers when Secretary Clinton’s had a lot to say over the course of her career as well regarding vast right-wing conspiracies that turned out not to exist in impugning the integrity of lots of other people.



Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/chris-christie-trump-not-racist-223994#ixzz4AvK2B600 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London. Why is Trump always right


Cringe worthy comment uttered by a lobotomised, grovelling lout.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, you are being stupid.


how else can you properly apply the racist term "anchor babies" to them then, if you didn't go around asking them all for proof of citizenship?


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 7, 2016)

if anyone wants to see where trump is coming from on this judge thing, look up the name Ricardo Elorza. 

If not, well, have fun being bugs bunny​


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Cringe worthy comment uttered by a lobotomised, grovelling lout.


Hey, When you are right , you are right. make sense? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how else can you properly apply the racist term "anchor babies" to them then, if you didn't go around asking them all for proof of citizenship?


Buck, Right now all that just doesn't fucking matter. imo 

Hey buck, check out this British dude call Obama the saudi's House Bitch. great stuff and educational. *GREAT VIDEO!*


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 7, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3702158
> if anyone wants to see where trump is coming from on this judge thing, look up the name Ricardo Elorza.
> 
> If not, well, havwhere trump is coming frome fun being bugs bunny​


 Where T rump is comig from:


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3702158
> if anyone wants to see where trump is coming from on this judge thing, look up the name Ricardo Elorza.
> 
> If not, well, have fun being bugs bunny​


do you consider yourself to be a racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> all that just doesn't fucking matter.


so you're just going to apply racist terms without bothering to make sure your racism is applied accurately?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fog dog, Here is a clip from Oregon DMV, Do you think the cause of this was illegal immigration ?
> 
> https://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/DMV/pages/driverid/idproof.aspx
> 
> ...


I have no idea why or what this is about. Why don't you explain it to me.
This, however is nothing like what Trump is proposing.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're just going to apply racist terms without bothering to make sure your racism is applied accurately?



Buck, You want some candy? nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, You want some candy? nitro


i'm just wondering if it is your practice to indiscriminately label people with racist terms.

but this is another question that you are too much of a weakling coward to even answer.

don't get punched in the throat! racist geezer.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I have no idea why or what this is about. Why don't you explain it to me.
> This, however is nothing like what Trump is proposing.


Well, You posted about how everybody was going to have to carry around proof of citizenship and I explained to you in a way we are already having to do the very thing you mentioned with our drivers license. Its not the end of the world so open your eyes just a little bit farther. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just wondering if it is your practice to indiscriminately label people with racist terms.
> 
> but this is another question that you are too much of a weakling coward to even answer.
> 
> don't get punched in the throat! racist geezer.


Ohh! bucky getting mad. go ahead and have some candy. satisfy your craving and start with the "n" word. I know you want to...nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, You posted about how everybody was going to have to carry around proof of citizenship and I explained to you in a way we are already having to do the very thing you mentioned with our drivers license. Its not the end of the world so open your eyes just a little bit farther. nitro


i don't have to carry a driver's license around. 







LOL


----------



## DraculaReactor (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey UncleCuck, Mexican isn't a race, nor do all anchor babies come from Mexico. Squirm harder.

Also, Islam is not a race.

"RACIST RACIST RACIST I HAVE NO ARGUEMENTS BUT I FEEL LIKE IF I CALL TRUMP RACIST NO ONE WILL VOTE FOR HIM HAHAHAHA I WIN"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Ohh! bucky getting mad. go ahead and have some candy. satisfy your craving and start with the "n" word. I know you want to...nitro


does your wife also count hispanic babies in the hospital and call them racist terms, or is this part of the reason why not even your own family likes you?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't have to carry a driver's license around.
> 
> L



If you want to drive to work you do, and you better have insurance or it will bite you in the ass when you get caught. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> does your wife also count hispanic babies in the hospital and call them racist terms, or is this part of the reason why not even your own family likes you?


Buck, How does it feel to lie all the time? Does it make the candy taste better? nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If you want to drive to work you do, and you better have insurance or it will bite you in the ass when you get caught. nitro


i just memorized the number.

the expectation:

 


the result:







LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, How does it feel to lie all the time? Does it make the candy taste better? nitro


awww, running away from your own racism again? 

your cowardice is another reason why your family hates your guts. 



nitro harley said:


> Where I live it looks like we are educating mexico......I went to the local hospital and they have a window with baby pic's of new borns, and out of a hundred pic's I counted 60 latino babys....a few years ago there was only a cupple.....
> 
> Things are changing......I don't see a solution anytime soon....


must suck knowing your own fucking family hates you, eh?


----------



## DraculaReactor (Jun 7, 2016)

And in some stat


UncleBuck said:


> does your wife also count hispanic babies in the hospital and call them racist terms, or is this part of the reason why not even your own family likes you?


God you are a cuck, the glorious culture you're defending:

Do it for La Raza homes. By the way, unite under "La Raza (the Race)" because "Mexican" isn't a race. You can't be racist against a non-race. Buzzwords will be buzzwords. You don't know what words mean. You are not very smart my friend.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i just memorized the number.
> 
> the expectation:
> 
> ...


You should try that one at the DMV and see if it works. And then you can share the info with your super friends. nitro


----------



## DraculaReactor (Jun 7, 2016)

Such a beautiful culture, I'd love to bring it to my neighborhood. Heroine isn't really _that_ bad. If you don't want smack killing kids in your town, you are a racist nazi bigot. Vote for Hillary Clinton, her husband is so cool that he sticks cigars in interns' vaginas. That's why I trust Bill so much. When he lies under oath, it's funny hahaha blowjobs better than no jobs lol ammirite?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You should try that one at the DMV and see if it works. And then you can share the info with your super friends. nitro


so really, the only place i need to carry my driver's license is at the DMV now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> And in some stat
> 
> 
> God you are a cuck, the glorious culture you're defending:
> ...





DraculaReactor said:


> Such a beautiful culture, I'd love to bring it to my neighborhood. Heroine isn't really _that_ bad. If you don't want smack killing kids in your town, you are a racist nazi bigot. Vote for Hillary Clinton, her husband is so cool that he sticks cigars in interns' vaginas. That's why I trust Bill so much. When he lies under oath, it's funny hahaha blowjobs better than no jobs lol ammirite?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, You posted about how everybody was going to have to carry around proof of citizenship and I explained to you in a way we are already having to do the very thing you mentioned with our drivers license. Its not the end of the world so open your eyes just a little bit farther. nitro


Explain then how Trump will round up 11 million people across this country using drivers licenses. He also said he'd do it all in one year. How do they find them? Are you suggesting that nation of snitches idea too?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> awww, running away from your own racism again?
> 
> your cowardice is another reason why your family hates your guts.
> 
> ...


Buck, I just talked to a bunch of my family just recently, and have decided that your info must be fucked up. Come on buck ,spit it out boy! go ahead and have some candy. I know your mouth is dripping with spit. Go for it Buck! stuff that mouth of yours full of candy! nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Explain then how Trump will round up 11 million people across this country using drivers licenses. He also said he'd do it all in one year. How do they find them? Are you suggesting that nation of snitches idea too?



Watch and learn dog, lol *TRUMP!*


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just wondering if it is your practice to indiscriminately label people with racist terms.


Don't let him steal your thing, tell him no one can top you when it comes to indiscriminately labeling people with racist terms and you don't want anyone to even try.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I just talked to a bunch of my family just recently, and have decided that your info must be fucked up. Come on buck ,spit it out boy! go ahead and have some candy. I know your mouth is dripping with spit. Go for it Buck! stuff that mouth of yours full of candy! nitro


no one believes you since you lie perpetually.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so really, the only place i need to carry my driver's license is at the DMV now?


Buck, Hey you are an american, and that makes you free to do what ever you want. Until you break the law. lol nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Hey you are an american, and that makes you free to do what ever you want. Until you break the law. lol nitro


so i don't have to carry my driver's license everywhere like you previously claimed?

so you lied yet again?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Watch and learn dog, lol *TRUMP!*


Uh, that's kind of what Trump says. He'll figure it out later. You like that he says he's going to round up 11 million people within a year.

Doesn't know how to find them
Doesn't have the infrastructure to hold them or process them
Doesn't know how many have children in this country
Doesn't know how much it will cost.
Doesn't know how many agents it will take
Hasn't worked out the legal issues

Why are we doing this again?

This sounds like a pretty bad idea to consider without a plan.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no one believes you since you lie perpetually.


Buck, It doesn't take someone but a minute or two to figure out who the fucking liar is. Thats a no fucking brainer. nitro


----------



## DraculaReactor (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Explain then how Trump will round up 11 million people across this country using drivers licenses. He also said he'd do it all in one year. How do they find them? Are you suggesting that nation of snitches idea too?


70% of illegal immigrant households receive welfare benefits. It won't be hard to knock on the doors we are already slipping checks under. Duh.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> 70% of illegal immigrant households receive welfare benefits. It won't be hard to knock on the doors we are already slipping checks under. Duh.


I don't talk to sock puppets. Goodbye


----------



## DraculaReactor (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


Well, that certainly swung my vote. So much insight UncleCuck, your opinions are so well developed. I guess I'm a #Cruzmissile now


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so i don't have to carry my driver's license everywhere like you previously claimed?
> 
> so you lied yet again?


Buck, You can try it and get back to me. Maybe you can memorize your insurance info too. nitro


----------



## DraculaReactor (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't talk to sock puppets. Goodbye


Aw you're sad cuz you're wrong ;_;


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, It doesn't take someone but a minute or two to figure out who the fucking liar is. Thats a no fucking brainer. nitro


for once you are correct. you make it very easy for anyone to identify you as a liar. i can cite several lies of yours in the last few pages alone.

probably another reason why your family hates you. no one likes a liar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> 70% of illegal immigrant households receive welfare benefits.


cool made up stat, sock puppet!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> Well, that certainly swung my vote. So much insight UncleCuck, your opinions are so well developed. I guess I'm a #Cruzmissile now


Hey, Welcome to the Trump thread. The next few months will be a very interesting around these parts. Enjoy the show. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Uh, that's kind of what Trump says. He'll figure it out later. You like that he says he's going to round up 11 million people within a year.
> 
> Doesn't know how to find them
> Doesn't have the infrastructure to hold them or process them
> ...


You worry to much dog. Relax , everything will be alright. You won't have to do anything like work or nothing. Just let the big boys handle it. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You worry to much dog. Relax , everything will be alright. You won't have to do anything like work or nothing. Just let the big boys handle it. nitro


big boys?

you are built like a twig, racist geezer. LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You worry to much dog. Relax , everything will be alright. You won't have to do anything like work or nothing. Just let the big boys handle it. nitro


Just pointing out that there are a few holes in this plan. You say "trust Trump". Uhhh no. I wouldn't have trusted Hitler either. 

One of the great things about Obama was that he took time for planning before launching a large initiative. Even so, things didn't always work out, such as the roll out of the ACA. But we didn't have total clusterfucks like GW did with hurricane disaster relief (good job Brownie) or going into Iraq unprepared (You go to war with the military you have, suck it up and die grunt). 

So, a domestic operation to search out and deport 11 million people with no real reason driving it and no plan for how to do it. No thanks. Fuck off Trump.

Trump is a man baby. Not a big boy.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## DraculaReactor (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just pointing out that there are a few holes in this plan. You say "trust Trump". Uhhh no. I wouldn't have trusted Hitler either.
> 
> One of the great things about Obama was that he took time for planning before launching a large initiative. Even so, things didn't always work out, such as the roll out of the ACA. But we didn't have total clusterfucks like GW did with hurricane disaster relief (good job Brownie) or going into Iraq unprepared (You go to war with the military you have, suck it up and die grunt).
> 
> ...


Defending the president that bailed out banks to the tune of 37 TRILLION DOLLARS only to crash the economy twice. ACA was a bailout for insurance companies that can't survive in a 0% interest rate spread. Libya was a war crime and a complete disaster the likes of which this country has never seen. Syria is also a war crime, Iraq is and was a war crime, and Democrats defend Obama's wars because they are not anti-war, they are anti-republican. Get real.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> Defending the president that bailed out banks to the tune of 37 TRILLION DOLLARS only to crash the economy twice. ACA was a bailout for insurance companies that can't survive in a 0% interest rate spread. Libya was a war crime and a complete disaster the likes of which this country has never seen. Syria is also a war crime, Iraq is and was a war crime, and Democrats defend Obama's wars because they are not anti-war, they are anti-republican. Get real.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> big boys?
> 
> you are built like a twig, racist geezer. LOL


Buck, are you OK dude? I want to break the news to you gently but I am just a spectator .nitro


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

So Paul Ryan dumps Trump.

Lindsay Graham held a press conference today on the evils of Trump. There were tears. Lindsay Graham's.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


Huffpo fact. Why was Trump never racist before he ran for president. Libs piss on your head tell ya it's raining.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just pointing out that there are a few holes in this plan. You say "trust Trump". Uhhh no. I wouldn't have trusted Hitler either.
> 
> One of the great things about Obama was that he took time for planning before launching a large initiative. Even so, things didn't always work out, such as the roll out of the ACA. But we didn't have total clusterfucks like GW did with hurricane disaster relief (good job Brownie) or going into Iraq unprepared (You go to war with the military you have, suck it up and die grunt).
> 
> ...


Fogdog, You remember when the ACA got crammed down our throats? You remember when the democratic party said just pass it and find out what all the goodies are after you pass it? Do you remember that? I told you and your friends at that time that the most bad ass democratic playbook known to mankind will bite you in the ass when the other side had a chance to use it.

And where are we now? Just sit down and relax because some great things are happening and you will find out win Trump wins. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Why was Trump never racist before he ran for president.


----------



## DraculaReactor (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, are you OK dude? I want to break the news to you gently but I am just a spectator .nitro


UncleCuck is severely autistic, hence his round the clock shitposting. He has no arguements, he loves calling people racist because he thinks it makes him look like a virtuous champion of the unwashed masses. Virtue signal harder UncleCuck, or post some irrelevant image that makes you feel better about being patently unintelligent.

Don't ever site anything from the failing Huffington Post, they're no better than failed Gawker media and are universally regarded as yellow journalism. White america accepts SNAP? Oh wow, we pay the most taxes and are the largest portion of the population, that only makes sense. 40% white despite being 60% of the population sounds a lot better than 25% while being 13% of the population. And illegal immigrant accepting welfare is an absurdity. 0% of immigrants to any country should be accepting public assistance. Try moving to Canada or Mexico and applying for welfare. You can't even apply for citizenship in Canada without being able to prove financial self-reliance for 10 years. Trump isn't racist for wanting to do what every other country with sense is already doing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fogdog, You remember when the ACA got crammed down our throats?


i remember obama running on a promise to implement it, and then getting swept into office in an electoral landslide along with a supermajority in congress based on his promise to implement.

sorry you are such a sore loser, geezer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> Don't ever site anything from the failing Huffington Post, they're no better than failed Gawker media and are universally regarded as yellow journalism.


 

i cited the huffington post to demonstrate that the huffington post won a pulitzer.

u mad, sistah?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i remember obama running on a promise to implement it, and then getting swept into office in an electoral landslide along with a supermajority in congress based on his promise to implement.
> 
> sorry you are such a sore loser, geezer.


No Reagan was a landslide uncle bunk 49 out of 50. I don't have a PhD like you but is that 98%? Post a bud picture of your latest killer homegrown.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> No Reagan was a landslide uncle bunk 49 out of 50. I don't have a PhD like you but is that 98%? Post a bud picture of your latest killer homegrown.


fox news was predicting a romney "landslide" at 325 electoral votes. obama got 332 though. so i'm just calling a landslide a landslide.

go cry.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> UncleCuck is severely autistic, hence his round the clock shitposting. He has no arguements, he loves calling people racist because he thinks it makes him look like a virtuous champion of the unwashed masses. Virtue signal harder UncleCuck, or post some irrelevant image that makes you feel better about being patently unintelligent.
> 
> Don't ever site anything from the failing Huffington Post, they're no better than failed Gawker media and are universally regarded as yellow journalism. White america accepts SNAP? Oh wow, we pay the most taxes and are the largest portion of the population, that only makes sense. 40% white despite being 60% of the population sounds a lot better than 25% while being 13% of the population. And illegal immigrant accepting welfare is an absurdity. 0% of immigrants to any country should be accepting public assistance. Try moving to Canada or Mexico and applying for welfare. You can't even apply for citizenship in Canada without being able to prove financial self-reliance for 10 years. Trump isn't racist for wanting to do what every other country with sense is already doing.


Uncle cuck much better name. Until he moves out momma's basement he can't grow anymore devils lettuce.


----------



## DraculaReactor (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3702301


Jews are good with money historically (Janet Yellen, Ben Bernanke, Alan Greenspan all Jewish and heads of the Federal Reserve for the last 20 years) and black neighborhoods are among the most violent and underemployed in the country. Face facts, he isn't coming from left field and you are just virtue signaling. We get it Cuck, you aren't racist and Donald Trump is. Despite not being a billionaire, you are a better person than Donald Trump. There is a huge difference between speaking generally and universally. Liberals will never understand that.

Pulitzer Prize oh wow, Obama won a Nobel Peace Prize despite being referred to by the rest of the world as the "Drone King" and starting 7 unconstitutional wars. Argue to authority harder, Cuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> Jews are good with money historically (Janet Yellen, Ben Bernanke, Alan Greenspan all Jewish and heads of the Federal Reserve for the last 20 years) and black neighborhoods are among the most violent and underemployed in the country. Face facts, he isn't coming from left field and you are just virtue signaling. We get it Cuck, you aren't racist and Donald Trump is. Despite not being a billionaire, you are a better person than Donald Trump. There is a huge difference between speaking generally and universally. Liberals will never understand that.
> 
> Pulitzer Prize oh wow, Obama won a Nobel Peace Prize despite being referred to by the rest of the world as the "Drone King" and starting 7 unconstitutional wars. Argue to authority harder, Cuck.


nice way to double down on the anti-semitism and racism.

name those 7 wars he started.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Uh, that's kind of what Trump says. He'll figure it out later. You like that he says he's going to round up 11 million people within a year.
> 
> Doesn't know how to find them
> Doesn't have the infrastructure to hold them or process them
> ...


 

Immigration and Customs Enforcement


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice way to double down on the anti-semitism and racism.
> 
> name those 7 wars he started.


Summer socks are out in full force this month.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Where is your old profile pic you racist POS.


 
uggo kwai nao, k?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice way to double down on the anti-semitism and racism.
> 
> name those 7 wars he started.


Uh some redline that he was too pussy to step up too. Libya all of Isis I think bush said something like pull out and deal with a monster later. Huh cuck got a weed pic or no.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> Yemen, Libya, Syria, Somalia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan (and potentially North Korea). All bombed without congressional declarations of war. When you commit an act of aggression, that is a war crime. Obama is guilty of war crimes dead-to-rights. Call me a racist all you want, that only works on people that aren't "racist". You are a Jew UncleCuck. A Jewish Jew and calling you a Jew is anti-semetic because Jews hate being called Jews, right? Jewish people make up a very large portion of financial management positions in proportion to population size, but it's racist to make a well-founded generality because it hurts your fee-fees awwww ;_;
> 
> Why is that immediately regarded as speaking ill of Jewish people? The NBA is largely black OMG NO WAY YOU RACIST SHUT YOUR RACIST MOUTH WHERE DO YOU COME UP WITH THAT NONSENSE LOOK AT HOW NOT RACIST I AM FOR CALLING YOU OUT, UGH RACIST.


cool meltdown.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

now i know that obama started the war in iraq and afghanistan.

so i have that going for me.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> UncleCuck is severely autistic, hence his round the clock shitposting. He has no arguements, he loves calling people racist because he thinks it makes him look like a virtuous champion of the unwashed masses. Virtue signal harder UncleCuck, or post some irrelevant image that makes you feel better about being patently unintelligent.
> 
> Don't ever site anything from the failing Huffington Post, they're no better than failed Gawker media and are universally regarded as yellow journalism. White america accepts SNAP? Oh wow, we pay the most taxes and are the largest portion of the population, that only makes sense. 40% white despite being 60% of the population sounds a lot better than 25% while being 13% of the population. And illegal immigrant accepting welfare is an absurdity. 0% of immigrants to any country should be accepting public assistance. Try moving to Canada or Mexico and applying for welfare. You can't even apply for citizenship in Canada without being able to prove financial self-reliance for 10 years. Trump isn't racist for wanting to do what every other country with sense is already doing.


Good post, And I welcome you to stick around and bring more common sense around here. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> fox news was predicting a romney "landslide" at 325 electoral votes. obama got 332 though. so i'm just calling a landslide a landslide.
> 
> go cry.


Buck, You have been reliving that moment for almost eight years now. You have a few more months before its over, savor the moment. nitro


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, You have been reliving that moment for almost eight years now. You have a few more months before its over, savor the moment. nitro


Just a question for anyone has uncle cuck ever posted a picture of anything weed related I've been on and off since 2011 and just see trolling.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i remember obama running on a promise to implement it, and then getting swept into office in an electoral landslide along with a supermajority in congress based on his promise to implement.
> 
> sorry you are such a sore loser, geezer.


Buck. You keep over looking the fact that most of the ACA is bankrupt or near bankrupt and the rates are increasing as much as 60% come november 1st. Good luck with that pile of poop. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Just a question for anyone has uncle cuck ever posted a picture of anything weed related I've been on and off since 2011 and just see trolling.


Buck has posted pic's of a grow before but this is the internet so who the hell knows. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> most of the ACA is bankrupt or near bankrupt


no, it isn't.

but i appreciate a good demonstration of the non-stop lying you do which has made your own family start hating you.

well, that and the racism. they also hate you because you are a racist.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, it isn't.
> 
> but i appreciate a good demonstration of the non-stop lying you do which has made your own family start hating you.
> 
> well, that and the racism. they also hate you because you are a racist.


Buck, The biggest provider in Oregon and Alaska went bankrupt and there are others that are dropping like rocks. If you need proof just look up the MODA company. nitro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2016)

DraculaReactor said:


> Yemen, Libya, Syria, Somalia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan (and potentially North Korea). All bombed without congressional declarations of war. When you commit an act of aggression, that is a war crime. Obama is guilty of war crimes dead-to-rights. Call me a racist all you want, that only works on people that aren't "racist". You are a Jew UncleCuck. A Jewish Jew and calling you a Jew is anti-semetic because Jews hate being called Jews, right? Jewish people make up a very large portion of financial management positions in proportion to population size, but it's racist to make a well-founded generality because it hurts your fee-fees awwww ;_;
> 
> Why is that immediately regarded as speaking ill of Jewish people? The NBA is largely black OMG NO WAY YOU RACIST SHUT YOUR RACIST MOUTH WHERE DO YOU COME UP WITH THAT NONSENSE LOOK AT HOW NOT RACIST I AM FOR CALLING YOU OUT, UGH RACIST.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3702360


Nice no facts just a ginger smoking a cigarette. Well thought out though.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice way to double down on the anti-semitism and racism.
> 
> name those 7 wars he started.


I don't know you from the next guy (didn't you have a cartoon cat as your avatar a few minutes ago??), but I've got to show some love/support for 90% of your Drumpf remarks/memes/gifs. 
Cheers ~


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, The biggest provider in Oregon and Alaska went bankrupt and there are others that are dropping like rocks. If you need proof just look up the MODA company. nitro


so you got caught in a lie trying to say that the PPACA was bankrupt. 

now you are amending your lie and stating that a private business went bankrupt. got it.

i'm sorry you're too stupid to tell the difference between a private company and the PPACA.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Nice no facts just a ginger smoking a cigarette. Well thought out though.


I was expressing the fact that it made me laugh. 

Plus i read it in randy marsh's voice and he's hilarious!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you got caught in a lie trying to say that the PPACA was bankrupt.
> 
> now you are amending your lie and stating that a private business went bankrupt. got it.
> 
> i'm sorry you're too stupid to tell the difference between a private company and the PPACA.


Buck, the ACA is not paying their bills. They must be out of money?

Moda learned earlier this month that it will receive only $11 million of the nearly $90 million it was expecting from the federal government to cover costs related to the Affordable Care Act.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, the ACA is not paying their bills. They must be out of money?


maybe if you phrase the lie as a question you won't be a liar. works for fox news.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe if you phrase the lie as a question you won't be a liar. works for fox news.


Hey Buck, i wouldn't lie to you or I would of said you are a nice guy. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Buck, i wouldn't lie to you or I would of said you are a nice guy. nitro


you don't stop lying.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3702313
> 
> Immigration and Customs Enforcement


So what?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So what?


There is a system in place to do everything.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't stop lying.


Buck, Have you ran out of candy? nitro


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

I enjoy a good political debate, but this scene is a bit much....the negativity is palpable.


Enjoy, though!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fogdog, You remember when the ACA got crammed down our throats? You remember when the democratic party said just pass it and find out what all the goodies are after you pass it? Do you remember that? I told you and your friends at that time that the most bad ass democratic playbook known to mankind will bite you in the ass when the other side had a chance to use it.
> 
> And where are we now? Just sit down and relax because some great things are happening and you will find out win Trump wins. nitro


Actually, the Republican Congress reneged on its contracts with insurance companies. The US is being sued for breach of contract. Trump and you, his little dog at his side can go ballistic over the ruling of a judge (nationality to be named later) that enforces the terms of that contract. Millions now have healthcare who did not have it before. Congress will learn what happens when they mess with a persons ability to access healthcare.

The roll out was a totally botched job, to that, I agree and the problems have been fixed. The only remaining problem is that Republican Congress. Trump is helping to fix that by becoming such an odious Republican Presidential nominee that the Republican congress will be just a bad memory after the end of this year.

Obama has been a wonderful president, compared to that bumbling fool the GOP was so enamored with until even they could no longer deny how badly he mismanaged his duties. He's not perfect, but much better by comparison to GW.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I enjoy a good political debate, but this scene is a bit much....the negativity is palpable.
> 
> 
> Enjoy, though!


Abandon hope ye who enter.

Also, you are a racist.

Lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Obama has been a wonderful president, compared to that bumbling fool the GOP was so enamored with until even they could no longer deny how badly he mismanaged his duties. He's not perfect, but much better by comparison to GW.



The poor bastard DID have one helluva Babylon Vampire mess to clean up, didn't he? 

Then again, in contrast to 'Lil George, a lump of dried dog shit would have made a finer prez...


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is a system in place to do everything.


Some details are missing. Such as, how are these agencies going to locate 11 million undocumented people across all 50 states? How will they know these people are illegal immigrants? These agencies you mention, how many more agents will they need to do this over the first year of the Orange One's planned first year in office?

Why exactly is this necessary?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Some details are missing. Such as, how are these agencies going to locate 11 million undocumented people across all 50 states? How will they know these people are illegal immigrants? These agencies you mention, how many more agents will they need to do this over the first year of the Orange One's planned first year in office?
> 
> Why exactly is this necessary?


Go to a Trump rally those burning American flags waving Mexico's got to go easy peazy.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Some details are missing. Such as, how are these agencies going to locate 11 million undocumented people across all 50 states? How will they know these people are illegal immigrants? These agencies you mention, how many more agents will they need to do this over the first year of the Orange One's planned first year in office.
> 
> Why exactly is this necessary?


 Talk about Job creation Fog do you have a social sec number ??? and why is it most illegals do not have one ??? 
So even though some have falsified documents which can be identified pretty easy , then you have the illegals that apply for ITIN documents there clearly illegals???? and can be caught that way also 
But bottom line is the money lost in taxes cause of illegals it has a rippling effect that effects everyone Money lost is money never gained there fore more services, are cut back effecting true American citizens


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> The poor bastard DID have one helluva Babylon Vampire mess to clean up, didn't he?
> 
> Then again, in contrast to 'Lil George, a lump of dried dog shit would have made a finer prez...


Nice uncle cuck other account see4 and big lou


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Ohhhh Pepe, how could you deny your humanity and behave in such a _repulsive_ way, tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> So you're a racist dog loving sob nice where is buckwheat you racist fuq


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Nice uncle cuck other account see4 and big lou


Dunno about "nice uncle cuck" nor "account see 4", sorry. (shrugs) 

Nice dog in your avatar, though...I'm a big dog fan.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Talk about Job creation Fog do you have a social sec number ??? and why is it most illegals do not have one ???
> So even though some have falsified documents which can be identified pretty easy , then you have the illegals that apply for ITIN documents there clearly illegals???? and can be caught that way also
> But bottom line is the money lost in taxes cause of illegals it has a rippling effect that effects everyone Money lost is money never gained there fore more services, are cut back effecting true American citizens


So, if I lose my social security card and can't remember the number correctly, I can be deported? Is this the kind of country you want?

As far as money is concerned, illegal immigrants are net benefit to this country. You need to stop listening to Fox News.

Why Trump and Nitro's sudden urge to go after people who have been in this country for a decade? I think you know why, read the next post.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, the Republican Congress reneged on its contracts with insurance companies. The US is being sued for breach of contract. Trump and you, his little dog at his side can go ballistic over the ruling of a judge (nationality to be named later) that enforces the terms of that contract. Millions now have healthcare who did not have it before. Congress will learn what happens when they mess with a persons ability to access healthcare.
> 
> The roll out was a totally botched job, to that, I agree and the problems have been fixed. The only remaining problem is that Republican Congress. Trump is helping to fix that by becoming such an odious Republican Presidential nominee that the Republican congress will be just a bad memory after the end of this year.
> 
> Obama has been a wonderful president, compared to that bumbling fool the GOP was so enamored with until even they could no longer deny how badly he mismanaged his duties. He's not perfect, but much better by comparison to GW.


Fogdog, You think people didn't get scammed with the ACA? The poor people that have coverage from this with big deductibles don't have the money to use it. When I use mine I have to pay the deductible up front before I can use it. There is nothing good about saying this many million people have coverage now that didn't before when they can't use it. Can you use yours with out paying deductibles up front? just wondering. nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/gop-senators-donald-trump_us_57571fcfe4b0b60682df2e27
*GOP Senators Finally Starting To Realize Their Party Nominated A Total Racist*
*Sen. Mark Kirk is the first member of Congress to rescind his support of Donald Trump.*

*Sen. Mark Kirk (R-Ill.) became the first Republican member of Congress to rescind an endorsement of Donald Trump, saying on Tuesday that he could no longer support his party’s presumptive nominee for president after Trump’s racist attacks against a federal judge.

“I cannot and will not support my party’s nominee for President,” he said.
*
All this border shit is just a dog whistle for racist assholes to pile on to the Trump wagon. It's already causing problems for Repub Senators who are up for re-election.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Sums it up, nothing to add, really....
(Well, except maybe that Adolph, as evil as he was, could be a brilliant tactician and master manipulator. Drumpf is simply a moderately retarded man that was born into a wealthy slumlord family.)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3702461
> 
> Sums it up, nothing to add, really....
> (Well, except maybe that Adolph, as evil as he was, could be a brilliant tactician and master manipulator. Drumpf is simply a moderately retarded man that was born into a wealthy slumlord family.)


Time to get a passport.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3702461
> 
> Sums it up, nothing to add, really....
> (Well, except maybe that Adolph, as evil as he was, could be a brilliant tactician and master manipulator. Drumpf is simply a moderately retarded man that was born into a wealthy slumlord family.)


Oh uncle cuck such a stupid statement now sign out and sign back in,and call everyone racist got a weed pic


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh uncle cuck such a stupid statement now sign out and sign back in,and call everyone racist got a weed pic


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *GOP Senators Finally Starting To Realize Their Party Nominated A Total Racist*
> *Sen. Mark Kirk is the first member of Congress to rescind his support of Donald Trump.*
> 
> *Sen. Mark Kirk (R-Ill.) became the first Republican member of Congress to rescind an endorsement of Donald Trump, saying on Tuesday that he could no longer support his party’s presumptive nominee for president after Trump’s racist attacks against a federal judge.
> ...


Haha yeah romo Kirk be a big loss their. Are you another uncle cuck profile I see the dog has assumed the position @Uncle Buck


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Time to get a passport.


O-Canada! O-Mexico! 


Nah, I'm not too concerned. Believe it or not, I STILL have faith that he won't be allowed anywhere near the presidency. And besides (I am *NOT* advocating murder), if by some stroke of miserable luck he DOES make it in, I think someone will take him out in his first months in office....


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## SoOLED (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *GOP Senators Finally Starting To Realize Their Party Nominated A Total Racist*
> *Sen. Mark Kirk is the first member of Congress to rescind his support of Donald Trump.*
> 
> *Sen. Mark Kirk (R-Ill.) became the first Republican member of Congress to rescind an endorsement of Donald Trump, saying on Tuesday that he could no longer support his party’s presumptive nominee for president after Trump’s racist attacks against a federal judge.
> ...



is this the same mark, from iowa who bumped a black intern in favor of a family member?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fogdog, You think people didn't get scammed with the ACA? The poor people that have coverage from this with big deductibles don't have the money to use it. When I use mine I have to pay the deductible up front before I can use it. There is nothing good about saying this many million people have coverage now that didn't before when they can't use it. Can you use yours with out paying deductibles up front? just wondering. nitro


You are confusing the idea that the program is somehow failing with an issue that Congress created by not covering everybody.

More people have health care coverage than before the act was passed, by the millions. The affordable care act has reduced the number of people who can't afford health care to record lows. And so you want it both ways. You want the act repealed. Repealing the act would put millions of people out of coverage. But your reason for repealing the act is that not everybody has coverage or insufficient coverage.

Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> is this the same mark, from iowa who bumped a black intern in favor of a family member?


I don't know, is he? I'm not saying he's a saint. After all he's a Republican.  He can't be that good of a person.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> O-Canada! O-Mexico!
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not too concerned. Believe it or not, I STILL have faith that he won't be allowed anywhere near the presidency. And besides (I am *NOT* advocating murder), if by some stroke of miserable luck he DOES make it in, I think someone will take him out in his first months in office....


Nice bigot so are you hoping or preying if you live in Colorado go to a Trump rally. I'll give a free shot just one before you get fucked off though.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Nice bigot so are you hoping or preying if you live in Colorado go to a Trump rally. I'll give a free shot just one before you get fucked off though.


Dude, you are sooooo hostile. 

Nice 'speaking' with you, take care of yourself. 



Spoiler



Ignore feature available here, or?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Dude, you are sooooo hostile.
> 
> Nice 'speaking' with you, take care of yourself.
> 
> ...


So Trump getting killed isn't hostile yeah right ya troll


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Dude, you are sooooo hostile.
> 
> Nice 'speaking' with you, take care of yourself.
> 
> ...


Dude don't take it seriously. This is normal. Just talk shit back


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Dude don't take it seriously. This is normal. Just talk shit back


I get how it works, dude, it's just not my scene.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Dude, you are sooooo hostile.
> 
> Nice 'speaking' with you, take care of yourself.
> 
> ...


Was it really nice speaking to him? His posts stink like five day old roadkill.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Was it really nice speaking to him? His posts stink like five day old roadkill.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 7, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Oh uncle cuck such a stupid statement now sign out and sign back in,and call everyone racist got a weed pic


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3702499


That avatar coupled with that gif and "Pinworm", lol....ooooohhhhh shit, man...falling right the fuck _out_.....

Can't find that sort of entertainment, these days.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are confusing the idea that the program is somehow failing with an issue that Congress created by not covering everybody.
> 
> More people have health care coverage than before the act was passed, by the millions. The affordable care act has reduced the number of people who can't afford health care to record lows. And so you want it both ways. You want the act repealed. Repealing the act would put millions of people out of coverage. But your reason for repealing the act is that not everybody has coverage or insufficient coverage.
> 
> Are you really that stupid?


Every indicator known to man kind shows that it is failing. The ACA can't pay their bills and providers are shutting the lights off. And the ones that are left have increases coming that will be shocking come Nov 1st. Good luck putting lip stick on that pig. nitro


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That avatar coupled with that gif and "Pinworm", lol....ooooohhhhh shit, man...falling right the fuck _out_.....
> 
> Can't find that sort of entertainment, these days.


Were do you get gifs from I've never used them?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Were do you get gifs from I've never used them?


Are we allowed to post links to those places here?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Are we allowed to post links to those places here?


Yes


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

I didn't know a 'gif' from a piece of toast until a few months ago....this is where me and mine go:

Giphy.com


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I didn't know a 'gif' from a piece of toast until a few months ago....this is where me and mine go:
> 
> Giphy.com


Thanks you just increased my arsenal. Know were do I find the nukes


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Thanks you just increased my arsenal. Know were do I find the nukes


Here's a personal favorite, combining ridiculous 70s anti-grass propaganda, fine editing, a cute 'chick next door', and KING GHIDORAH! A _rare_ treat....


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Eve


Big_Lou said:


> Here's a personal favorite, combining ridiculous 70s anti-grass propaganda, fine editing, a cute 'chick next door', and KING GHIDORAH! A _rare_ treat....
> 
> View attachment 3702528


Ever watch reefer madness?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 7, 2016)

Its ironic how buck talks about the importance of schooling yet on other hand support Clinton's over trump .. lets see here how they screwed the system and aimed at screwing our future children with debt 
The two major acts that the Clintons did perpetrate, which have set in motion our greatest crisis were (1) they repealed Glass-Steagall allowing banks to go nuts and return to proprietary trading of the 1920s at the direction of Robert Rubin of Goldman Sachs, and (2) they gave the banks absolute dominion over students by removing their right to declare bankruptcy on what they owe the bankers. No other class of debt has such an exception. And Hillary pretends to care about the people? Come on. She and Bill have done more for the bankers than any Republican ever did. Furthermore, ANY press that refuses to tell this truth is by no means FREE, but bought and paid for all the way.

It was the Clinton Administration that aided the bankers for on October 7, 1998, when President Clinton signed the_Higher Education Amendments_of 1998 (the 1998 HEA), which provided federal funding for education loans at a reduced rate of interest. However, Clinton sneaked in the 1998 HEA two specific changes regarding the collection of student loans that is a brewing part of the Sovereign Debt Crisis today for students cannot discharge student loans in bankruptcy and 65% cannot find a job in what they paid for. This has funded WORTHLESS education at outrageous prices creating a welfare system for academics to propagate stuff like global warming to screw us with even more taxes, and then bankers can lend money to students and turn them into economic slaves for life.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

*EXCELLENT TRUMP SPEACH!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-election-night-press-conference-live-stream/


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *EXCELLENT TRUMP SPEACH!*
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-election-night-press-conference-live-stream/


for cavemen and idiots


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Every indicator known to man kind shows that it is failing. The ACA can't pay their bills and providers are shutting the lights off. And the ones that are left have increases coming that will be shocking come Nov 1st. Good luck putting lip stick on that pig. nitro


Nope, its not failing. This is a Fox news falsehood.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> for cavemen and idiots


London, I guess you didn't watch it? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, its not failing. This is a Fox news falsehood.


I guess the letter I got from my provider was lying then. Ya right. nitro


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Eve
> Ever watch reefer madness?


Well of course - I saw it in the mid-80s. 

The guy losing his shit on the piano, lol.... "REEFERS!!"


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess the letter I got from my provider was lying then. Ya right. nitro


You still have a provider though. You still have access though. You are stuck with higher premiums because the GOP congress reneged on the contracts. The US is getting sued for that money. And they will lose because there was a contract. GOP has a shitty idea of how to operate a government. Its a good thing that they will be turned out next fall. Thanks to Trump's debacle.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Anti drug commercials mak me laugh this ones my favorite


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You still have a provider though. You still have access though. You are stuck with higher premiums because the GOP congress reneged on the contracts. The US is getting sued for that money. And they will lose because there was a contract. GOP has a shitty idea of how to operate a government. Its a good thing that they will be turned out next fall. Thanks to Trump's debacle.


We will never agree on how great the ACA has or has not been. All I know is I had better and cheaper health care before all of this Obama crap. nitro


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You still have a provider though. You still have access though. You are stuck with higher premiums because the GOP congress reneged on the contracts. The US is getting sued for that money. And they will lose because there was a contract. GOP has a shitty idea of how to operate a government. Its a good thing that they will be turned out next fall. Thanks to Trump's debacle.


Hold up, we're talking about the GOP now? I've got this exclusive pic from a covert meeting:


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I guess you didn't watch it? nitro


He sounded like a 4th grader reading a paper in class. Horrible


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> We will never agree on how great the ACA has or has not been. All I know is I had better and cheaper health care before all of this Obama crap. nitro


The health care system of this country is artificially inflated in cost because the Republican congress sucks insurance company dick. We pay more for our health care and have worse outcomes than other industrialized developed countries. No agreement is necessary with you . You simply have gotten the facts wrong.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> He sounded like a 4th grader reading a paper in class. Horrible


Well I really didn't expect much from you anyway. nitro


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The health care system of this country is artificially inflated in cost because the Republican congress sucks insurance company dick. We pay more for our health care and have worse outcomes than other industrialized developed countries.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The health care system of this country is artificially inflated in cost because the Republican congress sucks insurance company dick. We pay more for our health care and have worse outcomes than other industrialized developed countries. No agreement is necessary with you . You simply have gotten the facts wrong.


This Obamacare pig will be a real dandy come Nov. good luck pumping that pig. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well I really didn't expect much from you anyway. nitro


You don't expect much from yourself. Trump speaks like an idiot to idiots and cavemen. He does a better job when he is not reading off of a TelePrompter, but then he might go off track and racist


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You don't expect much from yourself. Trump speaks like an idiot to idiots and cavemen. He does a better job when he is not reading off of a TelePrompter, but then he might go off track and racist


london, We will just have to see how it goes. good luck.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> london, We will just have to see how it goes. good luck.


you just make sure you hang around after Nov 8th.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 7, 2016)

interesting yo fog when the system is raciest and you point your finger at one dude you sir need glasses

African-Americans comprise only 13% of the U.S. population and 14% of the monthly drug users, but are 37% of the people arrested for drug-related offenses in America.
Studies show that police are more likely to pull over and frisk blacks or Latinos than whites. In New York City, 80% of the stops made were blacks and Latinos, and 85% of those people were frisked, compared to a mere 8% of white people stopped. Host a poetry slam to educate others on racism and reduce prejudice in your community. Sign up for Mic Check Racism .
After being arrested, African-Americans are 33% more likely than whites to be detained while facing a felony trial in New York.
In 2010, the U.S. Sentencing Commission reported that African Americans receive 10% longer sentences than whites through the federal system for the same crimes.
In 2009 African-Americans are 21% more likely than whites to receive mandatory minimum sentences and 20% more likely to be sentenced to prison than white drug defendants.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you just make sure you hang around after Nov 8th.


London, I will be here for 30 days after trump wins so relax. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> We will never agree on how great the ACA has or has not been. All I know is I had better and cheaper health care before all of this Obama crap. nitro


you told us your premium went down actually.

no need to lie all the time.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> This Obamacare pig will be a real dandy come Nov. good luck pumping that pig. nitro


You better hope for the ouster of the GOP hog farm in Congress. They are going to continue to suck insurance company dick to your detriment. Don't like the increases? Ask why premiums are going up. It wasn't because the costs were under estimated. It's being raised because Congress reneged on the agreed upon subsidies that were meant to pay for lower wage earners. Overall the financial deal was a good one for you, them and the health care system but the GOP Congress reneged on the original set of agreements. 

Also the social security check you receive from your dodgy scheme that qualified your wife for so called employment is targeted too.

Dude, you are so enamored with the idea of bashing Mexicans that you are hitting yourself on the head in order to get to them.

Are you really that stupid? Easy answer.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Fuckers better not take my check


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> interesting yo fog when the system is raciest and you point your finger at one dude you sir need glasses
> 
> African-Americans comprise only 13% of the U.S. population and 14% of the monthly drug users, but are 37% of the people arrested for drug-related offenses in America.
> Studies show that police are more likely to pull over and frisk blacks or Latinos than whites. In New York City, 80% of the stops made were blacks and Latinos, and 85% of those people were frisked, compared to a mere 8% of white people stopped. Host a poetry slam to educate others on racism and reduce prejudice in your community. Sign up for Mic Check Racism .
> ...


What air yu talking about? I haven't sentenced anybody to jail. You? 

Are you talking about the congressman who said he wouldn't support that racist (please note spelling, raciest is a pretty funny mistake) piece of shit with the true family name Drumpf. Even his own party acknowledges he is a racist piece of shit.

Those statistics look convincing but do you really understand the story behind the numbers. Stats can hide a fact as easily as they reveal the truth. It all comes down to the explanation behind the numbers you put forth. So, tell me, without using raciest (LOL) language, what are the causes behind the numbers shown in point number 1?

Correlation does not prove causation. Do you understand the meaning of that?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 8, 2016)

I've read how Trumps comment about the judge are not racist.

If it were a black judge it sure as shit it would be racist comment.

B4L


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you told us your premium went down actually.
> 
> no need to lie all the time.


Buck, Then it went up 45% and you know that. And much higher deductibles . It was a now you see it and now you don't sucker punch. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Then it went up 45% and you know that. And much higher deductibles . It was a now you see it and now you don't sucker punch. nitro


Are you ready to begin your therapy ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You better hope for the ouster of the GOP hog farm in Congress. They are going to continue to suck insurance company dick to your detriment. Don't like the increases? Ask why premiums are going up. It wasn't because the costs were under estimated. It's being raised because Congress reneged on the agreed upon subsidies that were meant to pay for lower wage earners. Overall the financial deal was a good one for you, them and the health care system but the GOP Congress reneged on the original set of agreements.
> 
> Also the social security check you receive from your dodgy scheme that qualified your wife for so called employment is targeted too.
> 
> ...


Fog dog, Why is it that you are able to over look the fact that the ACA would only work if the young Obama people signed up for healthcare and paid their fair share or the burden would go to people that did sign up. The young people said fuck that because the fines were at such a low level they didn't sign up and the rest of us got fucked. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Are you ready to begin your therapy ?


London, I finished my therapy last christmas and my shoulder feels strong again. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, I finished my therapy last christmas and my shoulder feels strong again. nitro


Wonderful. 
How long before the next Trump meltdown ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wonderful.
> How long before the next Trump meltdown ?


What melt down? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Hillary says build the wall and deport mexicans. WTF


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What melt down? nitro


Last week was an awful week for the Trump. Lots of backlash from his comment about the Judge. 
Did you see him read off the Teleprompter last night. God bloody awful. They trying to handcuff the Donald. How long will it last. You right best show EVER


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Last week was an awful week for the Trump. Lots of backlash from his comment about the Judge.
> Did you see him read off the Teleprompter last night. God bloody awful. They trying to handcuff the Donald. How long will it last. You right best show EVER


Maybe the judge is a sponsor of this group. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Maybe the judge is a sponsor of this group. nitro


Do you even care about being so dumb ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

I've always said, if you run for president, you shouldn't be allowed to use teleprompters,” Trump said in October. "Because you don't even know if the guy is smart."

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/donald-trump-teleprompter-224039#ixzz4B0GOSSF0 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you even care about being so dumb ?


Well I was thinking you were dumb like Fogdog for forgetting about the young people not signing up for Obama care and then the rest of us got fucked. nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Fog dog, Why is it that you are able to over look the fact that the ACA would only work if the young Obama people signed up for healthcare and paid their fair share or the burden would go to people that did sign up. The young people said fuck that because the fines were at such a low level they didn't sign up and the rest of us got fucked. nitro


Aren't you the guy who's always complaining about the shiftless weak educated youth of today? I'm not. I think they look at the trade-off and take the risk. I was a dumbshit when I was young too. It takes a while for the brains to grow in. I always had health care coverage though. I got it through my employment. Why don't employers consider health care coverage as an important part of being an owner who has people working for them?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I've always said, if you run for president, you shouldn't be allowed to use teleprompters,” Trump said in October. "Because you don't even know if the guy is smart."
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/donald-trump-teleprompter-224039#ixzz4B0GOSSF0
> Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


London you seem nervous . Trump sounded pretty good for only doing it a couple times. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

"These other guys, they're going around, they make a speech in front of 21 people. Nobody cares, they read the same speech…They have teleprompters,” Trump said at a campaign rally in August 2015. "I say we should outlaw teleprompters … for anybody running for president.”

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/donald-trump-teleprompter-224039#ixzz4B0HdRSEg
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well I was thinking you were dumb like Fogdog for forgetting about the young people not signing up for Obama care and then the rest of us got fucked. nitro


Dude, that increase you will be getting this fall will be due to Congress reneging on the subsidies that were part of the original ACA. In total it was a good deal for everybody until the GOP congressmen weaseled out. 

You said something about how we will always disagree about this. I said that you don't know your facts and can't really disagree because you don't know anything. My disagreeing with you would be the same as disagreeing with a 2 year old about their need for a nap. The baby might cry but he's wrong.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

Clinton “has the biggest teleprompters I’ve ever seen,” Trump said at a Massachusetts campaign rally in January.


“I don’t use teleprompters,” he said in that speech.


Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/donald-trump-teleprompter-224039#ixzz4B0IcGvhD 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

The GOP slapped the shit out of Donald and put a fucking Teleprompter in front of him and said " read bitch".
Trump is so low energy when he reads.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Aren't you the guy who's always complaining about the shiftless weak educated youth of today? I'm not. I think they look at the trade-off and take the risk. I was a dumbshit when I was young too. It takes a while for the brains to grow in. I always had health care coverage though. I got it through my employment. Why don't employers consider health care coverage as an important part of being an owner who has people working for them?


Weren't you the guy that said everybody that goes to college was well off with higher than average jobs and life was fucking great ? And Now you say they are dam near belly up. You are going to have to make your mind up about these highly educated success stories. 

When your supreme leader decided to have free health care and or subsidized healthcare why would an employer do it when they can get it for free or way cheaper than the employer could? This is that democratic crack you guys are smoking. nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

*His Campaign In Crisis, Donald Trump Turns To The Teleprompter*
*He sort of apologized for being racist, then went on Fox News and told his party to “get over it.”*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-judge-teleprompter_us_57577c4ae4b01270c7736920

_WASHINGTON — The Republican Party devolved into chaos on Tuesday as its presumptive presidential nominee, celebrity entertainer Donald Trump, defended his overtly racist tirade against a federal judge of Mexican descent, endangering the GOP’s already shaky standing with minorities and marking the most tumultuous launch of a general election campaign in modern political history.

With handlers no doubt desperate to rein him in, Trump read from a teleprompter on Tuesday night — something he has ripped other politicians for doing — after he swept the New Jersey primary, straying from his usual extemporaneous string of thoughts and delivering a more controlled, edited statement._

Teleprompter-Trump says:
_ it was “unfortunate that my comments have been misconstrued.” _

Top of the mind speaker Trump:
_Now, though, it’s time for Republicans to stop being sore losers and get over it,_ 

Ahhhahaaahaahaaaaahaaahhhaaaaaahhhoohaaaaa. What a shit head. Nitro, you are one stupid shit for picking that piece of garbage to be loyal to.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 8, 2016)

so ......

are all muslim " racist "

and if you say no. try walking off a plane in iran and strolling around the city for a few days. or iraq, or syria, etc ...... if you are white.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, that increase you will be getting this fall will be due to Congress reneging on the subsidies that were part of the original ACA. In total it was a good deal for everybody until the GOP congressmen weaseled out.
> 
> You said something about how we will always disagree about this. I said that you don't know your facts and can't really disagree because you don't know anything. My disagreeing with you would be the same as disagreeing with a 2 year old about their need for a nap. The baby might cry but he's wrong.



The problem with you is you want to think you are are smarter than people that disagree with you , but you over look common sense when you make up excuses for the facts. Like the young people just didn't sign up after the dems said thats what it would take to work.

Why would politicians choke down and ignore the fact that the one thing that was missing for Obamacare to work were the young sign ups? It didn't happen to work out like the dems wanted it to and somebody has to call bullshit, like the congress did. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *His Campaign In Crisis, Donald Trump Turns To The Teleprompter*
> *He sort of apologized for being racist, then went on Fox News and told his party to “get over it.”*
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-judge-teleprompter_us_57577c4ae4b01270c7736920
> 
> ...


Huffington post really? Arn't they about to go belly up? Good luck with that. nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Huffington post really? Arn't they about to go belly up? Good luck with that. nitro


Dude, he said it. Facts, you know, they matter.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, he said it. Facts, you know, they matter.


Hey dog, heres one for you. nitro




*Former Attorney General Gonzales says Trump has right to question judge's objectivity*
Published June 06, 2016
Fox News Latino









Former Attorney General Alberto Gonzales. (COURTESY ALBERTO GONZALES) 

Former Attorney General Alberto Gonzales says that Donald Trump should not be criticized for raising questions about a Latino judge’s impartiality in a lawsuit accusing the mogul of fraud in his Trump University program.

Gonzales, who served as White House counsel and U.S. attorney general in the George W. Bush administration, said that while a judge should not be questioned about his ability or integrity based on race or ethnicity alone, Trump does have basis for concern about Judge Gonzalo Curiel’s ability to treat him fairly.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey dog, heres one for you. nitro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhaaahaaahaaaaa, what a weak minded post. So now two people are defending Trump, you and him. So what? You are losing it Nitro.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ahhaaahaaahaaaaa, what a weak minded post. So now two people are defending Trump, you and him. So what? You are losing it Nitro.


Says the guy defending Hillary Clinton. The irony is thick in here today I should go mining ;]


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ahhaaahaaahaaaaa, what a weak minded post. So now two people are defending Trump, you and him. So what? You are losing it Nitro.


I just report the facts from the latino news. The judge is toast. imo nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I just report the facts from the latino news. The judge is toast. imo nitro


Wanna bet? Let's give it a month. If by July 8, the judge still presides over Trump's case, you end this thread and no longer say anything about Trump on RIU. If he is no longer on this case by July 8, I'll stop posting on RIU until the end of the election.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Says the guy defending Hillary Clinton. The irony is thick in here today I should go mining ;]


So, tell me, what is she charged with? What about the bet I proposed to you, NLX? Still being a pussy about that?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wanna bet? Let's give it a month. If by July 8, the judge still presides over Trump's case, you end this thread and no longer say anything about Trump on RIU. If he is no longer on this case by July 8, I'll stop posting on RIU until the end of the election.


Thats funny. lol

This will never see the light of day this summer. And besides that I don't make bets with people I don't trust any farther than the door jam. nitro.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The problem with you is you want to think you are are smarter than people that disagree with you , but you over look common sense when you make up excuses for the facts. Like the young people just didn't sign up after the dems said thats what it would take to work.
> 
> Why would politicians choke down and ignore the fact that the one thing that was missing for Obamacare to work were the young sign ups? It didn't happen to work out like the dems wanted it to and somebody has to call bullshit, like the congress did. nitro


Young people, mostly, were now still on their parents health coverage and others who were Medicaid eligible and finally you just have rebels who refused to participate in the program and just pay the fine not enroll the ACA was new and not everyone was on board.

Look I'm sure many folks would happily trade off paying more money for having their child (teen) covered and pre-existing conditions covered.

Ever tried getting coverage with cancer under the old system?

I being a Christian man have no problem paying more to make sure you get what I have, coverage.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Young people, mostly, were now still on their parents health coverage and others who were Medicaid eligible and finally you just have rebels who refused to participate in the program and just pay the fine not enroll the ACA was new and not everyone was on board.
> 
> Look I'm sure many folks would happily trade off paying more money for having their child (teen) covered and pre-existing conditions covered.
> 
> ...


Hey B4L, To be honest with you, I have thought you have been more sensible than most here, and good explanation. When the government extended coverage for their children to the age of 26 that was great. But then the dems admitted that they needed those young people to pay as a sales point for Obamacare to become reality. The Obama admin, uses tactics like this for just about everything and it never ends well.

The old system was great in Oregon and people actually moved to Oregon with health issues that were taken care of no matter what their issues were. It was a program called OMIP, it had no pre existing condition policy's. And then after Obamacare all of the people that had wonderful healthcare through OMIP were kicked to the curb because of the ACA. Then the rates went through the roof after the first year and then the rates went through the roof on the second year and then it went bankrupt at the beginning of the third year. 

My point being is why didn't the nation just have a program like Oregon had? I was on OMIP for five years with zero increases and I wish I had it back. nitro


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ah yes, Socialism in the Oregon Health Plan!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Ah yes, Socialism in the Oregon Health Plan!


Rolli, I don't know if it was socialism. It was only available to people with pre existing conditions, and only after three other companies turned you down. And then you had to wait for six months before you qualified . And it wasn't free, but it was definitely better and cheaper than where we are at now. And it is not the oregon health plan it was called the "Oregon medical insurance pool". nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I just report the facts from the latino news. The judge is toast. imo nitro


trump's own lawyer says the judge is just doing his job and sees no reason why he should recuse himself.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump's own lawyer says the judge is just doing his job and sees no reason why he should recuse himself.


Buck, Thats because its in the bag already. imo


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Rolli, I don't know if it was socialism. It was only available to people with pre existing conditions, and only after three other companies turned you down. And then you had to wait for six months before you qualified . And it wasn't free, but it was definitely better and cheaper than where we are at now. And it is not the oregon health plan it was called the "Oregon medical insurance pool". nitro


nothing socialist about socializing the costs of elderly, infirm weaklings like yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Thats because its in the bag already. imo


why didn't you take fogdog's bet?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nothing socialist about socializing the costs of elderly, infirm weaklings like yourself.


Buck, Slow down there my little huckleberry. Don't elderly people have medicare? I am not there yet. nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Thats funny. lol
> 
> This will never see the light of day this summer. And besides that I don't make bets with people I don't trust any farther than the door jam. nitro.


Yeah yeah, not til the fall. LOL. The trial is scheduled for November. So you are a loudmouth with nothing to say then. Trump is screaming like the man baby he is about unfair treatment. Never mind deliberate fraud that he perpetrated. After Trump accused the court of witholding information about the "validity of his position", it was unfair to release the course and sales literature guiding people to target people that would be hurt the worst. 

You say the judge will be toast but you have not the guts to stand by your words. Empty words and chickenshit is what some people might call that. Not me, but some people.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why didn't you take fogdog's bet?


Buck, Why is it you think people would want to make bets with such an untrustworthy bunch? Come on and brighten up just a tad. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Why is it you think people would want to make bets with such an untrustworthy bunch? Come on and brighten up just a tad. nitro


empty words and chickenshit is all you are.

well, racist too.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah yeah, not til the fall. LOL. The trial is scheduled for November. So you are a loudmouth with nothing to say then. Trump is screaming like the man baby he is about unfair treatment. Never mind deliberate fraud that he perpetrated. After Trump accused the court of witholding information about the "validity of his position", it was unfair to release the course and sales literature guiding people to target people that would be hurt the worst.
> 
> You say the judge will be toast but you have not the guts to stand by your words. Empty words and chickenshit is what some people might call that. Not me, but some people.


Sorry about your luck dude. grab a hanky and quit crying. nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Thats because its in the bag already. imo


you don't stand behind your own opinion. what a pussy


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> empty words and chickenshit is all you are.
> 
> well, racist too.


Buck, You forgot the word "smart" . lol nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Why is it you think people would want to make bets with such an untrustworthy bunch? Come on and brighten up just a tad. nitro


Fogdog seems pretty trustworthy to me. You just seem scared. We understand. Trump is not someone I would want to rely on to win a bet.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> you don't stand behind your own opinion. what a pussy


Well, I just don't make deals with people like you. Its that simple. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Fogdog seems pretty trustworthy to me. You just seem scared. We understand. Trump is not someone I would want to rely on to win a bet.



London, You just rely on the crooked bitch. You wouldn't even mention her name as a person you are supporting until the other day so I guess you were scared and embarrassed . Good luck nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey B4L, To be honest with you, I have thought you have been more sensible than most here, and good explanation. When the government extended coverage for their children to the age of 26 that was great. But then the dems admitted that they needed those young people to pay as a sales point for Obamacare to become reality. The Obama admin, uses tactics like this for just about everything and it never ends well.
> 
> The old system was great in Oregon and people actually moved to Oregon with health issues that were taken care of no matter what their issues were. It was a program called OMIP, it had no pre existing condition policy's. And then after Obamacare all of the people that had wonderful healthcare through OMIP were kicked to the curb because of the ACA. Then the rates went through the roof after the first year and then the rates went through the roof on the second year and then it went bankrupt at the beginning of the third year.
> 
> My point being is why didn't the nation just have a program like Oregon had? I was on OMIP for five years with zero increases and I wish I had it back. nitro


That's bullshit. The GOP reneged on payments to insurance companies to cover the extra numbers of low wage earners. This is the real reason your insurance is going up.

_*Oregon insurer files $5 billion class-action suit against feds over subsidies*
http://portlandtribune.com/pt/9-news/294939-172452-oregon-insurer-files-5-billion-class-action-suit-against-feds-over-subsidies

Health Republic Insurance Company of Oregon, a Lake Oswego-based insurer that is phasing down its operations, on Wednesday filed a $5 billion class action lawsuit on behalf of insurers it says were shorted by the federal government under an Obamacare program.

The lawsuit, filed in the United States Court of Federal Claims, focuses on a program that was intended to offset insurer losses in the early years of the implementation of the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act.

Instead, payments to insurers under the "risk corridor" program amounted to 12.6 percent of the amount expected for 2014, and are expected to be similarly low for 2015.
_
You are reciting a very convenient lie. The problem lies with the GOP congress under funding the ACA. A shitty little liar you and your right wing echo chamber are.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, I just don't make deals with people like you. Its that simple. nitro


Yeah, having to face facts is really inconvenient. Just ask your man baby Trump about having to face the truth about his fraud University. You are a sniveling little pussy just like Trump. I'll honor that bet if I lose and you should feel free to propose different terms if you are afraid of the ones I posed. but you won't because you are a pussy.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That's bullshit. The GOP reneged on payments for to insurance companies to cover the extra numbers of low wage earners. This is the real reason your insurance is going up.
> 
> _Oregon insurer files $5 billion class-action suit against feds over subsidies
> 
> ...


No I recited the truth about the young people not signing up after the Dems said thats what it was going to take to make it work. So I guess you think everybody signed up for the ACA just like you think everybody has a fucking job with unemployment at 4.7. This is the democratic crack that you consume. You might want to find some other sucker to suck up to your BS. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, You just rely on the crooked bitch. You wouldn't even mention her name as a person you are supporting until the other day so I guess you were scared and embarrassed . Good luck nitro


You not nice anymore ?
Trump is so low energy when he is being trained by the GOP


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, having to face facts is really inconvenient. Just ask your man baby Trump about having to face the truth about his fraud University. You are a sniveling little pussy just like Trump. I'll honor that bet if I lose and you should feel free to propose different terms if you are afraid of the ones I posed. but you won't because you are a pussy.



You just watch and learn pilgrim. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You not nice anymore ?
> Trump is so low energy when he is being trained by the GOP


London. You can bet your ass I am being nice. lol nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No I recited the truth about the young people not signing up after the Dems said thats what it was going to take to make it work. So I guess you think everybody signed up for the ACA just like you think everybody has a fucking job with unemployment at 4.7. This is the democratic crack that you consume. You might want to find some other sucker to suck up to your BS. nitro


Nope, you recited a diverting little lie. The real reason for the cash crunch and rise in rates is that the GOP congress reneged on payments to cover subsidies for low income people. You are ignorant and just repeating lies told by the excusomatic machine othewise known as right wing talk radio. The 5 billion dollar lawsuit is only the beginning of court filings over this. Your idiot GOP congress mis-managed the budget in order to break the ACA. Lying sacks of shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You just watch and learn pilgrim. nitro


I wish I could say the same but you will die ignorant.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, you recited a diverting little lie. The real reason for the cash crunch and rise in rates is that the GOP congress reneged on payments to cover subsidies for low income people. You are ignorant and just repeating lies told by the excusomatic machine othewise known as right wing talk radio. The 5 billion dollar lawsuit is only the beginning of court filings over this. Your idiot GOP congress mis-managed the budget in order to break the ACA. Lying sacks of shit.


The young people broke the ACA no if, ands, buts, about it. nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The young people broke the ACA no if, ands, buts, about it. nitro


You don't really know that Nitro. I can point to multiple lawsuits over underpayments to insurance companies that mount into the billions. You don't have any real numbers to back up your lie. I know you don't have them because what you say isn't true. Its more made up shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

*
Obamacare Premiums Are On The Rise, But Don't Blame Insurers*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2015/12/08/obamacare-premiums-are-on-the-rise-but-dont-blame-insurers/#7c682ac28d5e
*
Why costs will continue to rise*

_What’s more is that premiums are expected to continue increasing through 2017 and beyond. That’s when the Affordable Care Act’s two central cost-concealing provisions—and the associated taxpayer handouts—will expire.

The first is called “re-insurance,” which uses taxpayer dollars to subsidize the highest-cost patients. The second is “risk corridors,” through which insurers are compensated for higher-than-anticipated costs—like they experienced in 2014 and 2015. Once these programs expire, the lost revenue will have to be replaced—and it will come directly in the form of higher premiums. Dr. Stephen Parente of the Carlson School of Management at the University of Minnesota has estimated what families and individuals can expect to pay.

Using a health insurance simulation model funded in part by the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, Dr. Parente estimates the expiration of these programs will cause average premiums for middle-of-the-road silver plans to jump another 12.1% and 9.2% for individual and family policies, respectively, in 2017. And the years after that will only see further hikes.
_
The fundamental problem is subsidies that were used to keep individual costs down are expiring and the GOP congress is refusing to extend them. What had been a good deal for everybody is now broken and it was done on purpose. You blame kids, sniveling little coward that you are, because you can't deal with the fact that your fucked up GOP has no idea how to manage a government and should be terminated like the health care act they so desperately want to shut down.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The young people broke the ACA no if, ands, buts, about it. nitro


by signing up for it to the tune of 4.5 million?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *Obamacare Premiums Are On The Rise, But Don't Blame Insurers*
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2015/12/08/obamacare-premiums-are-on-the-rise-but-dont-blame-insurers/#7c682ac28d5e
> *
> Why costs will continue to rise*
> ...





UncleBuck said:


> by signing up for it to the tune of 4.5 million?


OK Fog and Buck, Everything is just rainbows and fucking unicorns. Every household saved 2,500 bucks, everybody got to keep there shit and the democrats are just about fucking perfect. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 8, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I think he's the man that will build the wall to secure the border. I think it's a great idea. Many Mexicans are against it, but why? So they can't commit crimes and escape to mexico? So drugs can't easily be transported? Fuck all that, secure it from terrorist. You really don't have to justify building a wall. The fact that there is so much controversy over this wall just goes to show that we have a bigger problem than we realize.


I agree with you.. Having a wall built would only benefit the U.S.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I agree with you.. Having a wall built would only benefit the U.S.


The first post is defiantly worth posting again. Welcome to the Trump thread. nitro


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The first post is defiantly worth posting again. Welcome to the Trump thread. nitro


*WELCOME*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> *WELCOME*
> 
> View attachment 3703308


Thats funny, It looks like the judge turned into the Klan. You might want to keep that one on the down low. LOL *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 8, 2016)

I can't believe uncle buck hasn't denied being a racist. although if he did it would just reveal how hard he is trying to cover up how racist he is​


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

When a person constantly talks about racism or holocaust ?? one can figure out he is in denial and probably one of the worst raciest.. 
It ok Buck we know you were brought up that way just one question ??? was it your mother or Father that wore the racism pants in the family


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2016)

awww, it's cute how much the racists project.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey Buck this is art not Racism


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

14 88 buddy chive on


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

*THE JUDGE IS TOAST!*


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Hey Buck this is art not Racism View attachment 3703391


Art? Every single one of those tattoos stand for white nationalism / supremacy. Some in the first one you posted are trophies for spilling blood, some are for murder, and/or rape. You are a sick fuck. And, you would get your silky white ass pummeled in county for saying otherwise. It's fucking disgusting, and so are you. It's no wonder you have several 'likes' from the all the righties here.TRUMP!


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Art? Every single one of those tattoos stand for white nationalism / supremacy. Some in the first one you posted are trophies for spilling blood, some are for murder, and/or rape. You are a sick fuck. And, you would get your silky white ass pummeled in county for saying otherwise. It's fucking disgusting, and so are you. It's no wonder you have several 'likes' from the all the righties here.TRUMP!


Interesting you say that i feel safe walking in any country in the world would you ??? i mean sporting the american flag ??? could that be called the same i mean lets see here marines commuting Murder and rape same thing different pile


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Interesting you say that i feel safe walking in any country in the world would you ???


Absolutely.


Slipup420 said:


> i mean sporting the american flag ???


Absolutely. 


Slipup420 said:


> could that be called the same i mean lets see here marines commuting Murder and rape same thing different pile


No. And, also, fuck you for disrespecting other's service. I should punch you in the fucking throat for even trying to make that comparison. 


Slipup420 said:


> 14 88 buddy


You are going to die alone, shitbag.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> The first post is defiantly worth posting again. Welcome to the Trump thread. nitro


I am curious. What do you think of this dickless cunt, @nitro harley ? Trump material?


Slipup420 said:


> 14 88 buddy


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

truth hurts now doesn't it i bet your really proud of your marines ??


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I am curious. What do you think of this dickless cunt, @nitro harley ? Trump material?


I have no idea what that is. It looks like something I would have no use for. nitro


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have no idea what that is. It looks like something I would have no use for. nitro





Slipup420 said:


> i do have my grade 12 online diploma ....... i also do 500 plant mj grow in 536,000 sq feet lol


This is the funniest part.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> OK Fog and Buck, Everything is just rainbows and fucking unicorns. Every household saved 2,500 bucks, everybody got to keep there shit and the democrats are just about fucking perfect. LOL *TRUMP!*


You are finally coming around.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> truth hurts now doesn't it i bet your really proud of your marines ??


It's ironic that you want to talk about truth when you won't even use your own account to espouse your racist ideals. How is that online overnight GED working for you? Maybe @bluntmassa could hook you up with a job at K-mart or something. 

Seek life elsewhere.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pin worm we all know your a little midget there little guy


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> This is the funniest part.


One acre has 43560 sq ft. So thats about 12.3 acres. You could get 500 plants on that piece I guess. I stayed kinda busy with six plants. I think I am going to stay out of this one. Carry on. nitro


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> One acre has 43560 sq ft. So thats about 12.3 acres. You could get 500 plants on that piece I guess. I stayed kinda busy with six plants. I think I am going to stay out of this one. Carry on. nitro


That's all good. But, I would love to see some pics of that. Wouldn't you?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Pin worm we all know your a little midget there little guy View attachment 3703417





Nice avatar. Is that your 500 plant grow?
http://www.centennialseeds.com/

Woooooops...


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are finally coming around.


No I am not. I am for free healthcare for all though, because I am just tired of being the sponge that gets squeezed when things don't work out. I am for just raising every bodies tax's poor and rich and be like Canada if you want to know the truth. nitro


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Hey Buck this is art not Racism View attachment 3703391


Polio?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> 14 88 buddy chive on


http://lostallhope.com/
http://www.mysticmadness.com/7-easiest-and-best-ways-to-commit-suicide.html
http://www.pointsincase.com/articles/how-commit-suicide-right-way
http://www.alexshalman.com/2008/08/05/10-simple-ways-to-commit-suicide/
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-easiest-way-to-commit-suicide
http://www.allaboutlifechallenges.org/How-to-Commit-Suicide.htm


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Hey BillView attachment 3703353


She got him by the thimble.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Pin worm we all know your a little midget there little guy View attachment 3703417


Idiot wtf are you trying to say?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Idiot wtf are you trying to say?


@Slipup420 is saying he's a hapless fuck up.

also "raciest" LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> No I am not. I am for free healthcare for all though, because I am just tired of being the sponge that gets squeezed when things don't work out. I am for just raising every bodies tax's poor and rich and be like Canada if you want to know the truth. nitro


Oh so you are pussying out on not only standing by your words and challenging me to a bet but also can't even stand by your own words in a post. Nitro, you should leave now. You are losing it and it's embarrassing to watch your decay into decrepitude. Leave now for the sake of your black grandchild who will have to reconcile that his grandpa was a racist fucktard.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

"What can be simpler or more accurately stated? The Mexican Government is forcing people into the United States. They are criminals, drug dealers, and rapists,"
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/07/politics/trump-immigration-rapists-mexicans-clinton/index.html

"You can't let the people in this country, the people without the money and resources, to go without healthcare."
http://www.newsmax.com/Headline/trump-healthcare-obamacare-

Translation: "I fucking hate Mexicans, they are murderers. I fucking hate immigrants, they are rapists. But, they should totally have free healthcare"

What a fucking shitshow. LOL *TRUMP! *


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well obviously Trump is a bit racist.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Just not as bad as Hitlary Cunton.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

If we leave the responsibility of tomorrow up to institutions like the Trump Enterprise, and his sick racist cronies, we're dooming ourselves to a future of corporate feudalism and ecological catastrophe.

He is a rich cunt trust fund baby trying to convince poor people to vote for a rich cunt trust fund baby by telling poor people that the reason they are poor is because of poor people. It is disgusting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wanna bet? Let's give it a month. If by July 8, the judge still presides over Trump's case, you end this thread and no longer say anything about Trump on RIU. If he is no longer on this case by July 8, I'll stop posting on RIU until the end of the election.


Desperate.

Don't see anyone going into hillary/bernie threads telling people to stop talking about hillary/bernie.

Only way for this thread to stop is getting it closed or getting people banned.

I hear dick and pussy shots work for that.

But do you dare?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only way for this thread to stop is getting it closed or getting people banned.
> 
> I hear dick and pussy shots work for that.
> 
> But do you dare?


I could, but that is so common, and cheap. Plus, I doubt PR would lock this gem of a thread. All these killer quotes that will no doubt re-surface and become very useful, very soon. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Im trying to figure out if slipup is trolling or really a racist.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 9, 2016)

@.Pinworm.

nice spam ....... reported. exposing a hypocrite, priceless ~

*Simple Definition of hypocrite*


: a person who claims or pretends to have certain beliefs about what is right but who behaves in a way that disagrees with those beliefs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Like are those HIS tattoos?

If so he is a very fucked in the head guy.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> @.Pinworm.
> 
> nice spam ....... reported. exposing a hypocrite, priceless ~
> 
> ...


Hello, new summer-sock. I am flattered that you reported me. I must of made quite an impression. I am living inside your squishy little brain - rent free. Would you like to explain exactly what I have said today that is hypocritical? On second thought. I do not care. 

You smell like a snitch to me...


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh so you are pussying out on not only standing by your words and challenging me to a bet but also can't even stand by your own words in a post. Nitro, you should leave now. You are losing it and it's embarrassing to watch your decay into decrepitude. Leave now for the sake of your black grandchild who will have to reconcile that his grandpa was a racist fucktard.


I have mentioned when I will leave and you will just have to deal with it. And I don't have any grand children yet. nitro


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Like are those HIS tattoos?
> .


Do you have any? Can I see?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*WHO WOULD OF THOUGHT! HISPANICS LOVE TRUMP!

Big Data Reports Latino Support for Trump on The Rise at 37%*
Based on big data analysis over the last 30 days as of June 1st, Trump reports 37 percent of Hispanic positive sentiment versus 41 percent for Clinton. Surprisingly, the candidates tie in negative sentiment across Hispanics at 38 percent; discounting the fact that Latinos default as Democrats or are completely turned off by Trump’s off-color comments. After all, over 50 percent of Latinos identify as political independents.






#trump clinton elections2016 hispanics latinovote


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT! BUILD THE WALL!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*TRUMP ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*HISPANICS REALLY , REALLY LOVE TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*SLAM DUNK! TRUMP WILL BE THE NEXT PRESIDENT! *


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Do you have any? Can I see?


No, I dont have any tattoos. Too expensive and too permanent. Lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No, I dont have any tattoos. Too expensive and too permanent. Lol


Awe. I had a picture of you in my head. Just completely blasted, from knuckle to nose. Is that weird? Next time we meet up, we should have a couple beers - and you should let me dress your calves down . See if you dig it, then I can start work on your sleeves. There is no such thing as too permanent.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Im trying to figure out if slipup is trolling or really a racist.


No i could give a fuck about color or race, or anything in that matter. i go by one rule if you fuck with me or my family, i will use what ever powers necessary to destroy yours .
A eye for a eye. way all laws should be governed ..
but i proved something big really Big here , although i looked at something as art many labeled me a raciest.
I used Marines are rapists which many cases proves many are, Should we label all marines murders and Rapists. ????
People screaming at Trump for being raciest as in illegal immigration, Sad thing its illegal and laws were put in place for a reason 
On closing note Pin worm is Raciest with threatening pm's and his reaction to my posts just proves with out a doubt he is 
With laws in place all people are innocent till proven guilty in my case i am guilty before being innocent . 
We can go one step further i dare anyone to wrap a towel n there head or face and go out in public see how fast you are labeled a terrorist 
, or what ever just because your hair was still wet lol you went out with wrapped head you are now a terrorist 

Art , tattoo's or what ever can mean many things, or way a person dresses . its only you that puts them in some category and labels them as seen above 18 22 could of meant my mothers and fathers Birthday just saying right 
USA has a very long way to go to clean up there act ,, And sad thing will always point the finger at someone else before looking in the mirror and say ,, I just might be raciest


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> No i could give a fuck about color or race, or anything in that matter. i go by one rule if you fuck with me or my family, i will use what ever powers necessary to destroy yours .
> A eye for a eye. way all laws should be governed ..
> but i proved something big really Big here , although i looked at something as art many labeled me a raciest.
> I used Marines are rapists which many cases proves many are, Should we label all marines murders and Rapists. ????
> ...


STFU. You're a puss puss on the internet. A poor nothing who feeds on trying to hurt others.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Awe. I had a picture of you in my head. Just completely blasted, from knuckle to nose. Is that weird? Next time we meet up, we should have a couple beers - and you should let me dress your calves down . See if you dig it, then I can start work on your sleeves. There is no such thing as too permanent.


I wouldn't even know where to begin with that. Its permanent and I am a perfectionist. 

Nobody ever looks the way you think they look. I picture all of you to be super cut and immaculate like the men on the bachelorette.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> No i could give a fuck about color or race, or anything in that matter. i go by one rule if you fuck with me or my family, i will use what ever powers necessary to destroy yours .
> A eye for a eye. way all laws should be governed ..
> but i proved something big really Big here , although i looked at something as art many labeled me a raciest.
> I used Marines are rapists which many cases proves many are, Should we label all marines murders and Rapists. ????
> ...


Wait... so they ARE or AREN'T your tattoos?

If they aren't, would YOU wear tats like that?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*TRUMP WILL SMASH CROOKED HILLARY! YEE HAWW! TRUMP!*


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> On closing note Pin worm is Raciest with threatening pm's and his reaction to my posts just proves with out a doubt he is
> With laws in place all people are innocent till proven guilty in my case i am guilty before being innocent .
> We can go one step further i dare anyone to wrap a towel n there head or face and go out in public see how fast you are labeled a terrorist


On a scale of 1-10 how "raciest" would you say I am? You don't have to respond. It's rhetorical. 



Slipup420 said:


> Art , tattoo's or what ever can mean many things, or way a person dresses . its only you that puts them in some category and labels them as seen above 18 22 could of meant my mothers and fathers Birthday just saying right
> USA has a very long way to go to clean up there act ,, And sad thing will always point the finger at someone else before looking in the mirror and say ,, I just might be raciest


Why are you lying to everyone about your grow? Your "500 plant grow"? 

If you can't handle the shit, get the fuck outta the pit, you fucking poser...


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*HILLARY ENDORSES TRUMP! MIRACLES DO COME TRUE!!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

To me, tattoos either are for

A) attention. Omg look how cool i am!

B) drunk night out. Yeah man! Get this one get this one!

C) have emotional significance

To get a nazi tattoo or anything involving harming others means you are a messed up or dumb as fuck.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> STFU. You're a puss puss on the internet. A poor nothing who feeds on trying to hurt others.



Truth hurts now doesn't it Now go sit down on your potty trainer , Its about time you get out of diapers how old are you again ???


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> To me, tattoos either are for
> 
> A) attention. Omg look how cool i am!
> 
> ...


I have a story behind every last inch of ink on me. Every picture tells a story. It's trophies, it's failures, it's a constant reminder of where I am from, and how hard I've worked to get where I am today...


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)




Flaming Pie said:


> To me, tattoos either are for
> 
> A) attention. Omg look how cool i am!
> 
> ...


 Again i ask you label NAZI as fucked up for some that might live in Germany it may mean something totally different so they choose to have it as a tattoo ?? Maybe a family member was SS what gives you any right in judging what one person decides to have or wear..
Now sure you can say its i sick in your mind but again people are free from discrimination  5th and 14th amendment in the constitution ..
Say all you want but mention it to the person ??? You might end up in JAIL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I have a story behind every last inch of ink on me. Every picture tells a story. It's trophies, it's failures, it's a constant reminder of where I am from, and how hard I've worked to get where I am today...


Emotional significance.

I knew guys in the marines that got tattoos to look cooler. It was all about cool cool coolness.

Coohffwhip.

God im high.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> 
> 
> Again i ask you label NAZI as fucked up for some that might live in Germany it may mean something totally different so they choose to have it as a tattoo ?? Maybe a family member was SS what gives you any right in judging what one person decides to have or wear..
> Now sure you can say its i sick in your mind but again people are free from discrimination  5th and 14th amendment in the constitution ..
> Say all you want but mention it to the person ??? You might end up in JAIL


I'm not completely sure this is written in _English_...
(?)

Whaaaaaa ?

Anyhow, been a long afternoon and my old ass needs a naaapppppp.....
(zzzzzzzz)


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

Pin worm tell us about this tattoo and its meaning , Is it them women pills you been taking


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> 
> 
> Again i ask you label NAZI as fucked up for some that might live in Germany it may mean something totally different so they choose to have it as a tattoo ?? Maybe a family member was SS what gives you any right in judging what one person decides to have or wear..
> Now sure you can say its i sick in your mind but again people are free from discrimination  5th and 14th amendment in the constitution ..
> Say all you want but mention it to the person ??? You might end up in JAIL


?

I can go to jail for saying your tattoo makes you a bad person?

There is no positive to nazi. Any soldier involved should of felt shame. Deep permanent shame that comes with knowing you were involved in the mass incarceration and murder of civilians and the entire world knows it. 

Nazi is synonymous with racism. Racism and fear controlled the people of germany and allowed the stripping of all human dignity to occur.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Emotional significance.
> 
> I knew guys in the marines that got tattoos to look cooler. It was all about cool cool coolness.
> 
> ...


Coolhffwhip. Why are you saying it like that? Coolhffwhip. Coolhffwhip.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Truth hurts now doesn't it Now go sit down on your potty trainer , Its about time you get out of diapers how old are you again ???


The operative word in my post is TRYING.
You're to meaningless to actually hurt anyone. Some guy stole your fat ass girl friend and now you angry with all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Ever hear of PTSD? I bet alot of german soldiers had that for life. 

Were the japanese involved? Or did their women and children just fight? That could be a point of pride. The passion of the people.

Nazi had passion for rounding everyone different from their ideal up and throwing them into large camps. Passion for starving people and watching them become walking skeletons. Conducting human experimentation.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> ?
> 
> I can go to jail for saying your tattoo makes you a bad person?
> 
> ...


 Guess same can go for any soldier then went to Iraq, Afghanistan, Vietnam ??


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Pin worm tell us about this tattoo and its meaning , Is it them women pills you been taking View attachment 3703885


 

Why should I bother responding to a lying sock?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Desperate.
> 
> Don't see anyone going into hillary/bernie threads telling people to stop talking about hillary/bernie.
> 
> ...


LOL, when have I posted shit like that? That's not my style. Even so, I don't think that the post will be shut down. 

So tell me, what charges have been filed against Hillary? After all you say she should go to jail. For what crime has the government charged her? You talk bravely but have not the fortitude to back your words up with a bet that would mean you'd have to stop yapping here for a few months if you lose. Too funny that. You are just another windbag with no confidence in the shit they say.

Nitro is spamming his own thread. It's ok, I guess, after all this is the internet and all sorts of shit is found there, including Nitro's spam. But is it really true that the judge is under pressure to recuse himself from anybody important? I don't mean a crooked hotelier who is busily taking down the GOP with his slanders and lies, I mean anybody with authority to make it so. Your silence on this will provide me all the answer I need.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice you found my avator and your point is ???


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en-CA&tbs=simg:CAESwAEJlC7QYZUKwGMatAELEKjU2AQaBggGCBcIPQwLELCMpwgaYgpgCAMSKKwJlh2pCYYdgR2DHZwdsAmEHZEd2yWWLfor8iWXLfkr9CWcJecsmS0aMJdrsr1_1FkhVpVEaLD0nrZ2kWNbdc9LkxEfxPWjkGCF2Ug7Ug4JZySquirKjzVJKaCADDAsQjq7-CBoKCggIARIEtlCJMQwLEJ3twQkaHgoHCgVjaGlsZAoTChFmYWNpYWwgZXhwcmVzc2lvbgw&q=jello+biafra&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjOsJT80ZvNAhUB9WMKHbCcDx0Qsw4IKg&biw=780&bih=356


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*OBAMA BUSTED FOR SENDING EMAILS THAT ARE TOP SECRET TO HILLARY'S UNSECURED EMAIL SERVER!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL, when have I posted shit like that? That's not my style. Even so, I don't think that the post will be shut down.
> 
> So tell me, what charges have been filed against Hillary? After all you say she should go to jail. For what crime has the government charged her? You talk bravely but have not the fortitude to back your words up with a bet that would mean you'd have to stop yapping here for a few months if you lose. Too funny that. You are just another windbag with no confidence in the shit they say.
> 
> Nitro is spamming his own thread. It's ok, I guess, after all this is the internet and all sorts of shit is found there, including Nitro's spam. But is it really true that the judge is under pressure to recuse himself from anybody important? I don't mean a crooked hotelier who is busily taking down the GOP with his slanders and lies, I mean anybody with authority to make it so. Your silence on this will provide me all the answer I need.


She is under investigation and she HAS broken laws.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Guess same can go for any soldier then went to Iraq, Afghanistan, Vietnam ??


German soldiers went to war with the people they were supposed to protect.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is under investigation and she HAS broken laws.


She is a boss and can't be stopped.
Got to respect a boss


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> 
> 
> Again i ask you label NAZI as fucked up for some that might live in Germany it may mean something totally different so they choose to have it as a tattoo ?? Maybe a family member was SS what gives you any right in judging what one person decides to have or wear..
> Now sure you can say its i sick in your mind but again people are free from discrimination  5th and 14th amendment in the constitution ..
> Say all you want but mention it to the person ??? You might end up in JAIL


That fucking incoherent pile up of idiot shit talk tells us you're a brutally, damaged half wit.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

Straw man admit why you have that name you still drinking out of a straw ? you ever wonder why, rumor has it you were damaged severely huh you still on liquid diet

Truth is PTSD is again AMERICAN MADE out of all german army in iraq only 80 some pulled that shit ,, My guess is they were hanging around US bases and seen them talking on how can we grow weed legally , or just be lazy and not work and get some sort of welfare from the Government lol
You a man or a Mouse and whos the pussies here in reality ??? truth is your throwing out into a war misfits to begin with kids this is why USA has NEVER won a land war struggling with 3rd world countries at best
go against a real advisory like china india , Russia shit even North Korea you get a beating
Whats good about Trump is he knows it and not about to send troops or look stupid Yet again to the world 
If you trully look back at what Russia did in one day in Israel USA did not do in 2 fucking years sticking there nose in someone eases business 
trump will build your forces again so that you do not get embarrassed, trump will not start stupid wars 
He knows that what was once profit making WAR is not profit making anymore ..
he will clean up the non sense that has kept USA moving forward ,, in order to be a super power you need money that is one thing USA does not have they owe more money to countries its pathetic really USA has become a swear word a bad investment people that have bonds are just holding onto them they know soon it will be same thing as ass wipe 
with your inflated lies and stocks that mis represent USA or try to lure investors know one is looking your way anymore 
Would you lend someone money ???? if they never paid you back for money you lent them 2 years ago 
That is whats happening today USA relies on foreign investors but only thing now is there buying up your land faster then many here can blink Russia , china , japan and Canada 

In a not to long future you will wake up and realize your not a citizen of USA but rather a tenant


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

And Hillary she is brain washed she does not care one fucking bit of your well being not one ...
she will move forward making closed door deals selling off parts of USA and your resources like Uranium etc she will not want to have a pipline which is safe from canada to USA which makes sense Oh no
she will rather take her chances in some terrorist attack on some oil tanker leaving yeman and with that polluting the oceans and killing off our food source ..
Or again label some country as terrorist because they stood up to there rights and did not allow usa to just come in and take there resources

Come to think about seriously if there was no USA one could very well say the world would be a better place especially with all the termoil USA has caused around the world
by again imposing Embargo's on nations that do not side with USA all USA has become are bullies and hey you know what happens to bullies in schools


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*GOOGLE IS IN THE TANK AND THE CLINTON BANK!*


----------



## Rrog (Jun 9, 2016)

Re-elect Clinton in 2020!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Re-elect Clinton in 2020!


I think maybe she will be in jail. LOL nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Re-elect Clinton in 2020!


Depends on how she does in the first 4 years


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think maybe she will be in jail. LOL nitro


Hillary will never see jail. She too much like a Boss.
Trump even gives her money


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*VOTES BY PARTY SEEMS HISTORICAL!*
TRUMP WINS BIG! IN NOVEMBER. imo







Republicans have turned out record numbers of voters in this 2016 presidential primary race.

Domenico Montanaro/NPR/The Green Papers
Overall vote
Republicans 20,375,925
Democrats 15,070,178

By candidate


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Depends on how she does in the first 4 years


 if there is any indication what she has done in last 4 years Wake the fuck up dude its like stealing candy from a baby and your the baby


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary will never see jail. She too much like a Boss.
> Trump even gives her money


That could be but it is still a happy thought. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> That could be but it is still a happy thought. nitro


Trump does not really want to be POTUS. Going to be fun watching how he gives it away


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hillary Clinton had a speech yesterday to discuss foreign policy, *pardon, to stand at a podium and do nothing but criticize Donald Trump.*

*Clinton rattled off a bunch of random one-liners, *which makes sense because the Clinton camp admitted earlierthat it hadn't been able to determine just how to attack Donald Trump so it was simply going to try a bunch of things and see what caught on - yesterday was the ultimate platform for that strategy.

Criticisms leveled at Trump included things such as not wanting Trump to have access to the nuclear arsenal just in case "somebody got under his very thin skin", and belittling his actual foreign policy experience by calling it "dangerously incoherent", and saying "he says he has foreign policy experience because he ran the Miss Universe pageant in Russia."

At one point Clinton said "Donald Trump's ideas are not just different, they are dangerously incoherent. *They're not even ideas, just a series of bizarre rants, personal feuds and outright lies*" which is all ironic if anyone watched the speech...

Trump's initial response was a quick ping on twitter...


Follow
Donald J. Trump 

@realDonaldTrump
Bad performance by Crooked Hillary Clinton! Reading poorly from the telepromter! She doesn't even look presidential!

1:18 PM - 2 Jun 2016


----------



## Rrog (Jun 9, 2016)

Many republicans either won't vote or vote Dem. Too many smart people in the GOP. Not all of them hate


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump does not really want to be POTUS. Going to be fun watching how he gives it away


Even if Dummy Donald is fortunate enough to make it into office (really, people, _really_??), something tells me that his presidency will be cut short before too long....


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*OBAMA IS A SCARED STUTTERING MORON! 
*


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

Alex Jones, lol...another Darwin Award in the making!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump does not really want to be POTUS. Going to be fun watching how he gives it away


LONDON, How the hell are you today? I am sure he could of been doing something else, but to crush Crooked Hillary and the PC democratic party is way more fun than pretty much, anything. lol nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Alex Jones, lol...another Darwin Award in the making!



Did you make it to the stuttering part? nitro


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Did you make it to the stuttering part? nitro


Of course I didn't click on it, it's Alex Jones for cripes' sake! He's nearly as much of a dullard/rambling madman as Drumpf! LOL


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*A REMINDER FOR POEPLE UNDER THIRTY*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Of course I didn't click on it, it's Alex Jones for cripes' sake! He's nearly as much of a dullard/rambling madman as Drumpf! LOL


Hey , no problemO. nitro


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 9, 2016)

Big lou cut short ??? as in ??? what ?? obama people though he would never last one term ??? so what ...
You probably think Bernie has a chance with his inversion thoughts tax the rich and corporations rape the ones that are keeping usa together or work force in place ..
what is going to happen when the remaining corporations move there head quarters to another country which is happening now ???
How many more countries will usa start a war with because they stood up for there sovereignty,, if we look back at History Communism were taught its bad but again ask ask your self why is it then China is and will surpass USA as being a superpower 
For a country that spends the most on military ??? your military is crumbling at your feet 
Again with movies like Top gun or pearl harbor ,, inbedding the beliefs you are untoucaable yet war after war it has proven other wise


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Of course I didn't click on it, it's Alex Jones for cripes' sake! He's nearly as much of a dullard/rambling madman as Drumpf! LOL


Here Big Lou, I made it more condensed for you. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*THIS IS MY PERSONAL FAVORITE. TRUMP WILL ROCK THE PLANET!*


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Here Big Lou, I made it more condensed for you. nitro


Sorry man, that Fox 'News' logo in the corner is a no-no for me, heh...those folks sling more manure than a farming conglomerate.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sorry man, that Fox 'News' logo in the corner is a no-no for me, heh...those folks sling more manure than a farming conglomerate.


Hey Big Lou, No problemO. enjoy the show. nitro


----------



## Rrog (Jun 9, 2016)

I love the ignore feature here... Much nicer 


Big_Lou said:


> Alex Jones, lol...another Darwin Award in the making!


Alex Jones? He panders to a specific nutjob audience and they tune in. Can't blame him for capitalism


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> He panders to a specific nutjob audience and they tune in.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 9, 2016)

The trump fiasco is played out here on riu with the stupidest, fucking nit wit, oafs @nitro harley @Slipup420 beating off to a fantasy white laughing stock jack ass as potus. Dolts, youve been on the idiot side of shit your whole lives. This isn't gonna be different. 

Think about it. Important decisions and matters of national urgency arent made by imbeciles who havent got the capacity to engage in any critical thought. 

Is google gonna be one of the november excuses? Clowns


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> The trump fiasco is played out here on riu with the stupidest, fucking nit wit, oafs @nitro harley @Slipup420 beating off to a fantasy white laughing stock jack ass as potus. Dolts, youve been on the idiot side of shit your whole lives. This isn gonna be different.


Hold on to your sanity, Trump will rock the planet. It will be OK, don't worry so much. When it is time you are going to be able to vote, unless you have problems we don't know about. So relax. nitro


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hold on to your sanity, Trump will rock the planet. It will be OK, don't worry so much. When it is time you are going to be able to vote, unless you have problems we don't know about. So relax. nitro


"Rock the planet" youre duller than fuck


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hold on to your sanity, Trump will rock the planet. It will be OK, don't worry so much. When it is time you are going to be able to vote, unless you have problems we don't know about. So relax. nitro


Trump will not build a wall. 
We will have immigration reform which will include amnesty just like Reagan.
You will count Mexicans and cry.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> "Rock the planet" youre duller than fuck


senile, old, and a highschool drop out


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> "Rock the planet" youre duller than fuck


Well, I guess you could go hump hillary's thread for awhile and gather your self up . nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump will not build a wall.
> We will have immigration reform which will include amnesty just like Reagan.
> You will count Mexicans and cry.


Sure london. I guess you found the magic bus. right on. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sure london. I guess you found the magic bus. right on. nitro


You should feel better knowing that soon we shall have a path towards citizenship...even amnesty for some.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You should feel better knowing that soon we shall have a path towards citizenship...even amnesty for some.


London, did you forget that we have always had a path for citizenship? Where the fuck have you been dude? You are joking right? Or did you just not know? I realize that a piece of paper doesn't really mean much but I expected you of all people should have known about the USA having a path to citizenship for anybody. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, did you forget that we have always had a path for citizenship? Where the fuck have you been dude? You are joking right? Or did you just not know? I realize that a piece of paper doesn't really mean much but I expected you of all people should have known about the USA having a path to citizenship for anybody. nitro


I forget I'm talking to an idiot. 
*Provide a path to citizenship for undocumented immigrants*.
So now when you count the Hispanic infants in the hospital, you will know that they AND their parents are citizens.
Yes America the Great Melting Pot


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 9, 2016)

Fatality. Can't Stump the Trump


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I forget I'm talking to an idiot.
> *Provide a path to citizenship for undocumented immigrants*.
> So now when you count the Hispanic infants in the hospital, you will know that they AND their parents are citizens.
> Yes America the Great Melting Pot
> View attachment 3704027



(Except for the part where you called him an "idiot".....)

Saludos, my Hispanic and Latino hermanos & hermanas!


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 9, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Fatality. Can't Stump the Trump


Brilliant questions...that type of inquiry is earning him devout louts.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> (Except for the part where you called him an "idiot".....)
> 
> Saludos, my Hispanic and Latino hermanos & hermanas!
> 
> View attachment 3704029


You think "dumb fuck" would have been better ?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You think "dumb fuck" would have been better ?


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

WHOOPS.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3704039


Does your avatar hang out with 'Bad Luck Brian' by any chance?





Spoiler



Actual dude, being a good sport about the whole thing, also he looks hiiiggghhhhhhh as a bird....


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Does your avatar hang out with 'Bad Luck Brian' by any chance?
> 
> View attachment 3704047
> 
> ...


They are brothers... and lovers.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I forget I'm talking to an idiot.
> *Provide a path to citizenship for undocumented immigrants*.
> So now when you count the Hispanic infants in the hospital, you will know that they AND their parents are citizens.
> Yes America the Great Melting Pot
> View attachment 3704027


London, We have always had a path for the parents to become citizens. Tell me when we didn't have path? nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> London, We have always had a path for the parents to become citizens. Tell me when we didn't have path? nitro


We have a pathway for citizenship for undocumented immigrants ? tell me how it works


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We have a pathway for citizenship for undocumented immigrants ? tell me how it works


I personally know hispanic workers that were here for years and they are now citizens. They just got to be smarter than you I guess. nitro


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I personally know hispanic workers that were here for years and they are now citizens. They just got to be smarter than you I guess. nitro


Tell me the pathway to citizenship for undocumented immigrates.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> They just got to be smarter


...........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Many republicans either won't vote or vote Dem. Too many smart people in the GOP. Not all of them hate


Almost all the liberals in this section disagree with that.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Tell me the pathway to citizenship for undocumented immigrates.


*HERE YOU GO.* Google should be your friend. nitro

Pathway to U.S. Citizenship

For an adult immigrant to become a U.S. citizen, he or she must go through the process of naturalization. GENERAL requirements for naturalization call for the immigrant to:

Demonstrate a basic knowledge of U.S. history, government,

and civic principles

Demonstrate an ability to

read, write, speak, and understand basic English

Demonstrate an attachment to the principles and ideals of

the U.S. Constitution

Have demonstrated good moral character

Be at least 18 years old at the time of filing the

Be a lawfully admitted permanent resident of the United States

At the time of filing the application, have been a

permanent resident in the United States for at least 5 years (or for at least

3 years if you meet all eligibility requirements to file as a spouse of a

United States citizen)

Have demonstrated continuous permanent

residence

Have demonstrated physical presence
Take an oath of allegiance to the United States

Receive a Certificate of Naturalization

Have lived within the State or USCIS District for at least
3 months prior to filing


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

How's it going @nitro harley 

I've noticed you haven't been spamming lately. Any particular reason why?

Why no "TRUMP" signature? You losing faith in your boy?

Did you see the latest from Fox News? According to the most untruthful and conservatively biased network on the planet, Drump has fallen behind Hillary.

Does that make you sad?

Do you need a tissue for your drip drip?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> How's it going @nitro harley
> 
> I've noticed you haven't been spamming lately. Any particular reason why?
> 
> ...


Hold on I got to post something. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*LYING HILLARY! THE CROOKED BITCH IS GOING DOWN FASTER THAN BILLY'S ZIPPER!*


----------



## PurpletrainWrecker (Jun 9, 2016)

Your not going to have to worry about Hillary shortly she is going to be part of the chain Gang 

The Select Committee on Benghazi, which is run by conservative hero Rep. Trey Gowdy (R-SC), is not pleased with the latest news that former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton had multiple private email addresses hosted on a home-brew server. This is quite unusual, and was a massive threat to national security. And Hillary knew how damaging this would be to her, which is why we must find out just what she was hiding in her official communications.












The Committee has issued subpoenas for “all communications” from former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton pertaining to the easily avoidable terrorist attacks in Libya and at the State Department. They also extend to anyone who might have information “pertinent” to the committee’s investigation.

Gowdy has the legal subpoena power to expose Hillary and destroy her campaign for President. Here is the release the committee published:

Select Committee on Benghazi Communications Director Jamal D. Ware issued the following statement regarding the use of multiple email addresses by former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton:

“The Select Committee on Benghazi is in possession of records with two separate and distinct email addresses used by former Secretary Clinton and dated during the time she was Secretary of State.

“Without access to the relevant electronic information and stored data on the server—which was reportedly registered to her home—there is no way the Committee, or anyone else, can fully explain why the Committee uncovered two email addresses.

“As Chairman Gowdy has noted, this is why former Secretary Clinton’s exclusive use of personal emails to conduct official U.S. government business is so problematic and raises significant issues for transparency. The American people have a right to a full accounting of all the former Secretary’s emails, and the Committee is committed to working to uncover all the facts.



Read more: http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/trey-gowdy-just-made-a-huge-move-which-could-mean-the-end-of-hillary-clinton/#ixzz4B8B9GSD9


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2016)

lol, you kidds still diggin on Trump. Lol
i must say he is looking pretty fucked. But his victory speech in New Jersey was pretty good. He read from a Teleprompter and his son in law Jared wrote most of the speech for him, ..maybe not? . The speech was much more professional and mature. Must say Doanld is a little rough around the edges and not a very good teleprompter reader at this point, but im looking forward to him improving.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sorry man, that Fox 'News' logo in the corner is a no-no for me, heh...those folks sling more manure than a farming conglomerate.


? It was a clip of obama. Who cares who video recorded it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> 14 88 buddy chive on View attachment 3703394


another white supremacist trump supporter. how surprising!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2016)

PurpletrainWrecker said:


> Your not going to have to worry about Hillary shortly she is going to be part of the chain Gang


want to bet money on that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> ? It was a clip of obama. Who cares who video recorded it?


fox selectively edits in a deceptive manner or just outright lies, and incredibly often.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> fox selectively edits in a deceptive manner or just outright lies, and incredibly often.


He/she knows that....the question _must_ have been troll bait, right?

....Right?
(Restore a little of my faith in humanity...oy.....)


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> @see4
> 
> Ya i seen that, I expected a little bump for her, after she won the primary. Lets see how she does after Trumps Criminal Crooked Clinton speech monday. nitro






Crooked Trump. By a mile.

So sorry for your loss. Well, no Im not. I'm not sorry. And your tiny dick is super fucking tiny.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *HERE YOU GO.* Google should be your friend. nitro
> 
> Pathway to U.S. Citizenship
> 
> ...


That is not the pathway for UNDOCUMENTED IMMIGRATES.
Wait ...do you even know what an undocumented immigrate is ?


----------



## PurpletrainWrecker (Jun 9, 2016)




see4 said:


> View attachment 3704128
> 
> View attachment 3704129
> 
> ...


 Interesting propaganda possibly ? lets have a look 

http://www.aol.ca/article/2016/03/14/police-frustrated-with-clinton-campaign-over-unpaid-bills/21327449/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2016)

PurpletrainWrecker said:


> 
> 
> Interesting propaganda possibly ?


no. 

the fact that trump has had 3500 lawsuits against him is verifiable fact, as is the fact that he leaves his workers unpaid.

sorry you are dumb and have a tiny penis.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That is not the pathway for UNDOCUMENTED IMMIGRATES.
> Wait ...do you even know what an undocumented immigrate is ?


Yes I do, It is someone that needs to read the fucking rules. And then follow the rules until you pass the test. Its that simple, people do it all the time. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3704128
> 
> View attachment 3704129
> 
> ...


*CROOKED CLINTON UNIVERSITY FRAUD AND SCAM!*

*Clinton U: Here's the Other Multimillion-Dollar Fraud Scandal the Media Isn't Telling You About*

Guy Benson
|
Posted: Jun 09, 2016 1:25 PM
Share (2K) Tweet


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Yes I do, It is someone that needs to read the fucking rules. And then follow the rules until you pass the test. Its that simple, people do it all the time. nitro


there is no pathway for undocumented immigrates. Whole point of immigration reform. Why do you even try to politic ?
You want to just practice math ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> there is no pathway for undocumented immigrates. Whole point of immigration reform. Why do you even try to politic ?
> You want to just practice math ?


Sure there is. I just posted it for you. They can start over and don't pass go until they start with step one. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 9, 2016)

*CROOKED CLINTON LIES FROM BEFORE 1996. For people under 30 that might of missed all these lie's.*

*Essay;Blizzard of Lies*
*By WILLIAM SAFIRE
Published: January 8, 1996*

FACEBOOK
TWITTER
GOOGLE+
EMAIL
SHARE
PRINT
REPRINTS
Americans of all political persuasions are coming to the sad realization that our First Lady -- a woman of undoubted talents who was a role model for many in her generation -- is a congenital liar. 

Drip by drip, like Whitewater torture, the case is being made that she is compelled to mislead, and to ensnare her subordinates and friends in a web of deceit. 

1. Remember the story she told about studying The Wall Street Journal to explain her 10,000 percent profit in 1979 commodity trading? We now know that was a lie told to turn aside accusations that as the Governor's wife she profited corruptly, her account being run by a lawyer for state poultry interests through a disreputable broker. 

She lied for good reason: To admit otherwise would be to confess taking, and paying taxes on, what some think amounted to a $100,000 bribe. 

2. The abuse of Presidential power known as Travelgate elicited another series of lies. She induced a White House lawyer to assert flatly to investigators that Mrs. Clinton did not order the firing of White House travel aides, who were then harassed by the F.B.I. and Justice Department to justify patronage replacement by Mrs. Clinton's cronies. 

Now we know, from a memo long concealed from investigators, that there would be "hell to pay" if the furious First Lady's desires were scorned. The career of the lawyer who transmitted Hillary's lie to authorities is now in jeopardy. Again, she lied with good reason: to avoid being identified as a vindictive political power player who used the F.B.I. to ruin the lives of people standing in the way of juicy patronage. 

3. In the aftermath of the apparent suicide of her former partner and closest confidant, White House Deputy Counsel Vincent Foster, she ordered the overturn of an agreement to allow the Justice Department to examine the files in the dead man's office. Her closest friends and aides, under oath, have been blatantly disremembering this likely obstruction of justice, and may have to pay for supporting Hillary's lie with jail terms. 

Again, the lying was not irrational. Investigators believe that damning records from the Rose Law Firm, wrongfully kept in Vincent Foster's White House office, were spirited out in the dead of night and hidden from the law for two years -- in Hillary's closet, in Web Hubbell's basement before his felony conviction, in the President's secretary's personal files -- before some were forced out last week. 

Why the White House concealment? For good reason: The records show Hillary Clinton was lying when she denied actively representing a criminal enterprise known as the Madison S.& L., and indicate she may have conspired with Web Hubbell's father-in-law to make a sham land deal that cost taxpayers $3 million. 

Why the belated release of some of the incriminating evidence? Not because it mysteriously turned up in offices previously searched. Certainly not because Hillary Clinton and her new hang-tough White House counsel want to respond fully to lawful subpoenas. 

One reason for the Friday-night dribble of evidence from the White House is the discovery by the F.B.I. of copies of some of those records elsewhere. When Clinton witnesses are asked about specific items in "lost" records -- which investigators have -- the White House "finds" its copy and releases it. By concealing the Madison billing records two days beyond the statute of limitations, Hillary evaded a civil suit by bamboozled bank regulators. 

Another reason for recent revelations is the imminent turning of former aides and partners of Hillary against her; they were willing to cover her lying when it advanced their careers, but are inclined to listen to their own lawyers when faced with perjury indictments. 

Therefore, ask not "Why didn't she just come clean at the beginning?" She had good reasons to lie; she is in the longtime habit of lying; and she has never been called to account for lying herself or in suborning lying in her aides and friends. 

No wonder the President is fearful of holding a prime-time press conference. Having been separately deposed by the independent counsel at least twice, the President and First Lady would be well advised to retain separate defense counsel.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sure there is. I just posted it for you. They can start over and don't pass go until they start with step one. nitro


Just when I thought you couldn't get any dumber, you go and show me how wrong I can be. you posted naturalization. That is not an option for a undocumented immigrant. No worries. Amnesty for all soon. Soon you will go crazy counting Mexicans


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

All politicians are crooked fucking liers.


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

PurpletrainWrecker said:


> 
> 
> Interesting propaganda possibly ? lets have a look
> 
> http://www.aol.ca/article/2016/03/14/police-frustrated-with-clinton-campaign-over-unpaid-bills/21327449/


Hi sock. Nice try. But no. Your incredibly tiny penis is super duper tiny. So small that nobody's mother would be able to put their mouth on it.


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> All politicians are crooked fucking liers.


*liars

Hope that helped.


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *CROOKED CLINTON UNIVERSITY FRAUD AND SCAM!*
> 
> *Clinton U: Here's the Other Multimillion-Dollar Fraud Scandal the Media Isn't Telling You About*
> 
> ...


Yea? I can do that too...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Hi sock. Nice try. But no. Your incredibly tiny penis is super duper tiny. So small that nobody's mother would be able to put their mouth on it.


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yep, verifiably a child rapist.


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


>


That was a legitimately good track.


----------



## PurpletrainWrecker (Jun 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Hi sock. Nice try. But no. Your incredibly tiny penis is super duper tiny. So small that nobody's mother would be able to put their mouth on it.


And you would know lol its ok being a fruit cake there guy even trump will allow it , You do not need to worry about getting caught in the closet by your mommy and daddy even though pops disowned you,,
Now sit up little soldier wipe that chin its dripping and pretend your a internet Tough guy


----------



## see4 (Jun 9, 2016)

PurpletrainWrecker said:


> And you would know lol its ok being a fruit cake there guy even trump will allow it , You do not need to worry about getting caught in the closet by your mommy and daddy even though pops disowned you no sit up little soldier wipe that chin its dripping and pretend your a internet Tough guy


English, kid. Try using it sometime.


----------



## PurpletrainWrecker (Jun 9, 2016)

I assure you my speech is free of racial slurs.

And by free of I mean peppered with. Some people get bent out of shape. From square to more square.

I'm more like a circle some cross eyed little tot crayoned a robotosaurus over top off before knocking a glass of cookie milk upon the picturesque scene.

Not even close to staying within the lines. F is for fail, get used to that kiddo.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> That was a legitimately good track.


Glad you liked it knife party is the biz biz. Here's another good one


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 10, 2016)

Never has a presidential candidate been REKT so hard!​


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Hillary`s advice is to delete it ? His story made.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Nothing stays deleted forever in this world


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't get any dumber, you go and show me how wrong I can be. you posted naturalization. That is not an option for a undocumented immigrant. No worries. Amnesty for all soon. Soon you will go crazy counting Mexicans


Good luck with that. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

see4 said:


> Yea? I can do that too...
> 
> View attachment 3704245


Mine was more believable . *Crooked Clinton and the Rapist will be a best seller one day. * nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*WHITE HOUSE SAYS, CROOKED LYING HILLARY CLINTON IS UNDER CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION!*

*WHITE HOUSE*
*White House confirms 'criminal' probe over Clinton emails, 'shreds' campaign claim*
Published June 10, 2016 
FoxNews.com
Facebook319 Twitter254 livefyre2269 Email Print






NOW PLAYING
Earnest refers to Clinton email investigation as 'criminal'


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

it's nice to see the trump racists are as desperate and pathetic as usual.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

PurpletrainWrecker said:


> Tiny penis or not your mama can't keep her lips off it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey @see4 , *Maybe there will be several best sellers. Heres a sneak preview from one of Billy's pieces of ass from the early days. * nitro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you just reply to yourself?

jesus fucking meltdown christ.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*A SAMPLE OF THE HIGHLY EDUCATED. IMO THEY SHOULD SUE AND GET THEIR MONEY BACK.*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you just reply to yourself?
> 
> jesus fucking meltdown christ.


Buck, Did you just play with yourself? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*CROOKED LYING CLINTON KLAN ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Did you just play with yourself? nitro


why do you want to know? 

longing for those days of being alone and at sea with a bunch of sexually insecure men on the boat you inherited from your daddy?


----------



## see4 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you want to know?
> 
> longing for those days of being alone and at sea with a bunch of sexually insecure men on the boat you inherited from your daddy?


Bucky, I do miss the competition part of being on the boat, but my new captain keeps filling it up so the thought doesn't stick around long. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Bucky, I do miss the competition part of being on the boat, but my new captain keeps filling it up so the thought doesn't stick around long. nitro


the competition of "filling it up" with stickiness?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*


UncleBuck said:



the competition of "filling it up" with stickiness?

Click to expand...

Buck, When it relates to making money it doesn't matter if it's sticky or slippy or crispy. nitro
*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *
> Buck, When it relates to making money it doesn't matter if it's sticky or slippy or crispy. nitro*


didn't you say that the men you bring with you to be alone at sea are so sexually insecure that they would resort to physical violence if you even asked them if they were gay?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't you say that the men you bring with you to be alone at sea are so sexually insecure that they would resort to physical violence if you even asked them if they were gay?


Buck, No, I said that someone like you wouldn't last till lunch time with that mouth of yours before my crew shut you the fuck up and gave you the boot finish. just so you know. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*LYING CROOKED CLINTON ENTERTAINMENT! *


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, No, I said that someone like you wouldn't last till lunch time with that mouth of yours before my crew shut you the fuck up and gave you the boot finish. just so you know. nitro


are you sure about that? should i dig up the quotes to prove you wrong?

you lie even more than donald trump does.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you sure about that? should i dig up the quotes to prove you wrong?
> 
> you lie even more than donald trump does.


Buck, Don't let me stop you. I am all for some more entertainment. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*LYING CROOKED CLINTON NEWS! THE BITCH IS TOAST!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you claim that all you said was that i wouldn't last until lunch time, which is an obvious lie.
> 
> the truth is the men you invite with you to be alone at sea on the boat you inherited from your daddy are so sexually insecure that you said they would beat me up for even asking if they were gay.
> 
> ...


Buck, Fuck , I am not lying about my crew giving you the boot for running your mouth. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*MORE LYING CROOKED CLINTON NEWS!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*MORE LYING CROOKED CLINTON NEWS!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


Hey Buck, That was a nice tow. A hopper load like that is worth about 6k and the crew would make 10% of that for a couple hours work. Cool. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Your spelling is going to shit. You must be mad. I think your friends are getting embarrassed for you. carry on with your story. nitro


what story?

the one about how the men you take on your daddy's boat with you are so insecure in their sexuality that they threaten physical violence if it is ever even questioned?

that is really your story, i am just repeating it for you.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what story?
> 
> the one about how the men you take on your daddy's boat with you are so insecure in their sexuality that they threaten physical violence if it is ever even questioned?
> 
> that is really your story, i am just repeating it for you.


Cool story Bucky, tell me more. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Cool story Bucky, tell me more. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*LYING CROOKED CLINTON COMITS ESPIONAGE! SHE IS A CRIMINAL SPY, GUILTY!*


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

*2016 US PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION - NEXT PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
Odds as of June 9 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -290
Donald Trump +230
Bernie Sanders +3300
Hillary!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> *2016 US PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION - NEXT PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> Odds as of June 9 at Bovada
> 
> 
> ...


We had a guy around here that used to post that very same post on a regular basis. Is that you testicle? nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *LYING CROOKED CLINTON COMITS ESPIONAGE! SHE IS A CRIMINAL SPY, GUILTY!*


you reek of desperate.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*MORE LYING CROOKED CLINTON NEWS!
PAY TO PLAY FROM CLINTONS FOUNDATION, WITH OUR COUNTRIES MOST COVETED SECRETS!

*
*Clinton aide reportedly got top donor named to nuclear advisory board*
Published June 10, 2016 
FoxNews.com
Facebook866 Twitter842 livefyre3385 Email Print





NOW PLAYING
Gingrich: As more scandals come out Hillary's polls will drop

Hillary Clinton’s former chief of staff at the State Department had a Democratic donor with virtually no relevant experience appointed to a nuclear intelligence advisory board, according to a new report that also claims the aide tried to stall journalists examining his background. 

ABC News reported that copies of internal emails obtained under the Freedom of Information Act indicate Rajiv K. Fernando had thin qualifications for a seat on the board, other than his close connection to Bill and Hillary Clinton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> FoxNews.com


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> We had a guy around here that used to post that very same post on a regular basis. Is that you testicle? nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*MUST WATCH! CLASSIC LYING CROOKED CLINTONS COMMITTING FRUAD, SCAMS, AND CRIMINAL ACTS!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> View attachment 3704712


Isn't that the truth. The judge is toast. nitro


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Isn't that the truth. The judge is toast. nitro


Your way of making sense is toxic. It reveals that you are a cancer.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Your way of making sense is toxic. It reveals that you are a cancer.


Lets talk about how bad of a liberal cartoon that was. Ali was taught about islam through Malcolm X, Which was a racist hateful group. And then Ali decided that it wasn't as cool as he thought it was after his own people murdered Malcolm X. So then Ali went to Mecca and joined a group of sunni Muslims that want to kill all gay people and abuse their women to the point most people would puke. 

So the point of using Ali to dis on Trump is pretty fucking crazy in the cartoon. And besides that Trump already crushed that judge and showed the world that when he see's a political agenda he will not let it go , no matter what. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *LYING CROOKED CLINTON COMITS ESPIONAGE! SHE IS A CRIMINAL SPY, GUILTY!*



As SEC/State, she was top spy.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Lets talk about how bad of a liberal cartoon that was. Ali was taught about islam through Malcolm X, Which was a racist hateful group. And then Ali decided that it wasn't as cool as he thought it was after his own people murdered Malcolm X. So then Ali went to Mecca and joined a group of sunni Muslims that want to kill all gay people and abuse their women to the point most people would puke.
> 
> So the point of using Ali to dis on Trump is pretty fucking crazy in the cartoon. And besides that Trump already crushed that judge and showed the world that when he see's a political agenda he will not let it go , no matter what. nitro


OK, so there we have it. Typical of you Nitro. Pick a few words to characterize a very complex person as if what Ali said or did in his youth represented who he was later. Ali said later on: 

*“I know where I'm going and I know the truth, and I don't have to be what you want me to be. I'm free to be what I want.”"This life is not real. I conquered the world and it did not bring me satisfaction. God gave me this illness to remind me that I'm not number one, He is."My principles are more important than the money or my title.*

I think that says better what Ali was about after he grew up. But he was a controversial figure for what he said and represented. Especially to the white supremacists of the day, and there were many more of them than the one towering Ali. Yet he changed things for the better and they didn't.

He's gone now. He will be missed.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> As SEC/State, she was top spy.


Awesome
Seems like she knows what she is doing
Like a BOSS


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


As with dogs, children have an inert instinct to avoid evil beings....this baby is reacting appropriately.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

"If ivanca wasn't my daughter perhaps I'd be dating her"- trump

Yeah, [Ivanka’s] really something and what a beauty, that one. If I weren’t happily married, and ya know, her father…”- trump

“You know who’s one of the great beauties of the world, according to everybody. And I helped create her. Ivanka. My daughter, Ivanka. She’s six feet tall, she’s got the best body.”- trump 











Smh,that's guys fucking sick.. Who would want a guy that wants to fuck his daughter to become president? If you support that then you most likely want to fuck your daughter too.. Gross.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Awesome
> Seems like she knows what she is doing
> Like a BOSS



All SEC/State are the top spy, they all answer to the State Dept.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

She did well in that area I think.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OK, so there we have it. Typical of you Nitro. Pick a few words to characterize a very complex person as if what Ali said or did in his youth represented who he was later. Ali said later on:
> 
> *“I know where I'm going and I know the truth, and I don't have to be what you want me to be. I'm free to be what I want.”"This life is not real. I conquered the world and it did not bring me satisfaction. God gave me this illness to remind me that I'm not number one, He is."My principles are more important than the money or my title.*
> 
> ...


Hey Dog, I liked Ali , and I still do. But the liberal cartoon people could have had somebody proof read the cartoon before they printed it. There were plenty of boxers that didn't have the bigotry and racism attached to their past like Malcolm X and sunni muslims that kill people for being gay and abuse women like they do. Just saying?

And like I said I like Ali and I am not sure if Ali would of agreed to be a character in a racist cartoon anyway. This was a major back fire on liberal funnies. imo


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3704748
> 
> "If ivanca wasn't my daughter perhaps I'd be dating her"- trump
> 
> ...


C'mon, this self-entitled creep's got a laundry list of grotesqueries a MILE long....are you honestly _surprised_ that a Babylon vampire like Drumpf is into _incest_, as well?

Go to Manhattan and talk with some older folks about him....the stories of nauseating opulence are numerous. Daddy Drumpf was a real monster, as well, so junior must have been exposed to all sorts of sociopathic excess at an early age - Think Richie Rich combined with Yellow Bastard (Sin City) and you'll have a pretty good grasp of how they roll.
(shudder)


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Lets talk about how bad of a liberal cartoon that was. Ali was taught about islam through Malcolm X, Which was a racist hateful group. And then Ali decided that it wasn't as cool as he thought it was after his own people murdered Malcolm X. So then Ali went to Mecca and joined a group of sunni Muslims that want to kill all gay people and abuse their women to the point most people would puke.
> 
> So the point of using Ali to dis on Trump is pretty fucking crazy in the cartoon. And besides that Trump already crushed that judge and showed the world that when he see's a political agenda he will not let it go , no matter what. nitro


Laughable. You are a logical failure from the first sentence. You making a point? Lol are you fucking joking. Just keep repeating t rump. Its your least appallingly ignorant option.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> C'mon, this self-entitled creep's got a laundry list of grotesqueries a MILE long....are you honestly _surprised_ that a Babylon vampire like Drumpf is into _incest_, as well?
> 
> Go to Manhattan and talk with some older folks about him....the stories of nauseating opulence are numerous. Daddy Drumpf was a real monster, as well, so junior must have been exposed to all sorts of sociopathic excess at an early age - Think Richie Rich combined with Yellow Bastard (Sin City) and you'll have a pretty good grasp of how they roll.
> (shudder)



I can list Bill Clinton`s mistresses, can you list Donald`s ?

Bill has a chance to be First Lady.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> She did well in that area I think.


Yes indeed
Hillary is top dog at everything she does
She is a BOSS


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Dog, I liked Ali , and I still do. But the liberal cartoon people could have had somebody proof read the cartoon before they printed it. There were plenty of boxers that didn't have the bigotry and racism attached to their past like Malcolm X and sunni muslims that kill people for being gay and abuse women like they do. Just saying?
> 
> And like I said I like Ali and I am not sure if Ali would of agreed to be a character in a racist cartoon anyway. This was a major back fire on liberal funnies. imo


In your opinion? Bro your opinion, your 'thinking' your ideas are fucking hideous. Youre an uneducated lout spewing idiot , half witted nonsense. Your words are a running joke on riu.

You have zero capacity to apply any intelligent interpretation to something like nation of islam, racism in the usa etc. Bro youre a near idiot, a clown with laughably childish ideas. Just repeat "trump" respect your considerable limitations.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Fuck both of them. I'm just not going to vote


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I can list Bill Clinton`s mistresses, *can you list Donald*`s ?
> 
> Bill has a chance to be First Lady.


Lol... If the donald had it his way, his daughter would be his mistress. Do you find his comments on his little girl disturbing?


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I can list Bill Clinton`s mistresses, can you list Donald`s ?
> 
> Bill has a chance to be First Lady.



Trump has no chance. Meanwhile Bill has already been potus 2x Your posts continue to highlight your juvenile fantasies. Grab your fleshlight back from Nitro and fantasize finger banging your boy.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I can list Bill Clinton`s mistresses, can you list Donald`s ?
> 
> Bill has a chance to be First Lady.


I hate to assume the worst (troll?) about you, but you _certainly _must know the difference between incestuous behavior/viewing people as commodities to be used up/insidious affluenza and a middle-aged man cheating on his wife, *right*?
Equating the inhumanities committed by the Drumpfs with a philanderer know for poking his wiener out of his trousers and diddling an intern with a cigar?
Oh, dear.....

_"In 1973, the U.S. Justice Department's Civil Rights Division filed a civil rights suit against the Trump organization charging that it refused to rent to black people. The Urban League had sent black and white testers to apply for apartments in Trump-owned complexes; the whites got the apartments, the blacks did not. According to court records, four superintendents or rental agents reported that applications sent to the central office for acceptance or rejection were coded by race. A 1979 Village Voice article quoted a rental agent who said Trump instructed him not to rent to black people and to encourage existing black tenants to leave. In 1975, a consent decree described by the head of DOJ’s housing division as "one of the most far-reaching ever negotiated," required Trump to advertise vacancies in minority papers and list vacancies with the Urban League. The Justice Department subsequently complained that continuing "racially discriminatory conduct by Trump agents has occurred with such frequency that it has created a substantial impediment to the full enjoyment of equal opportunity."[13]_


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol... If the donald had it his way, his daughter would be his mistress. Do you find his comments on his little girl disturbing?



But he doesn`t and didn`t,....Bill did and does. See the difference ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Trump has no chance. Meanwhile Bill has already been potus 2x Your posts continue to highlight your juvenile fantasies. Grab your fleshlight back from Nitro and fantasize finger banging your boy.



He single handedly wiped out the GOP and you want me to believe he has no chance ? Your posts continue to speculate and make no sense. He is one of two nominated.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> But he doesn`t and didn`t,....Bill did and does. See the difference ?


That's not what I asked you.. Do or do you not find his comments on his daughter disturbing, Or is that something you consider to be normal? You kinda completely side stepped my question.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Laughable. You are a logical failure from the first sentence. You making a point? Lol are you fucking joking. Just keep repeating t rump. Its your least appallingly ignorant option.


Well, you sure haven't made a point thats worth a shit thats for sure. nitro


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He single handedly wiped out the GOP and you want me to believe he has no chance ? Your posts continue to speculate and make no sense. He is one of two nominated.


Bro you are a ridiculously idiotic clown. I dont give any merit to what you believe. Youve shown lack of character, and straight up assholery.

Trump is fucking hated and mocked, hes a hideous con man and has no chance of being elected. Lay off the fleshlight, fantasies arent reality.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> But he doesn`t and didn`t,....Bill did and does. See the difference ?


We also don't know what trump did and didn't do. He obviously thinks about and looks at his daughter inappropriately. Wouldn't surprise me if he acted out his fantasies.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I hate to assume the worst (troll?) about you, but you _certainly _must know the difference between incestuous behavior/viewing people as commodities to be used up/insidious affluenza and a middle-aged man cheating on his wife, *right*?
> Equating the inhumanities committed by the Drumpfs with a philanderer know for poking his wiener out of his trousers and diddling an intern with a cigar?
> Oh, dear.....
> 
> _"In 1973, the U.S. Justice Department's Civil Rights Division filed a civil rights suit against the Trump organization charging that it refused to rent to black people. The Urban League had sent black and white testers to apply for apartments in Trump-owned complexes; the whites got the apartments, the blacks did not. According to court records, four superintendents or rental agents reported that applications sent to the central office for acceptance or rejection were coded by race. A 1979 Village Voice article quoted a rental agent who said Trump instructed him not to rent to black people and to encourage existing black tenants to leave. In 1975, a consent decree described by the head of DOJ’s housing division as "one of the most far-reaching ever negotiated," required Trump to advertise vacancies in minority papers and list vacancies with the Urban League. The Justice Department subsequently complained that continuing "racially discriminatory conduct by Trump agents has occurred with such frequency that it has created a substantial impediment to the full enjoyment of equal opportunity."[13]_



So Donald`s name is on the lease denials ? If that`s true then you got something. I`m reading your post here about he said she said`s.......

I know that if Hillary can forgive multiple cheating on the marriage promise by Bill, She is most likely to forgive things like Iran blatantly violating a Nuclear Treaty as Obama has. To do otherwise would destroy Barry`s work and prove it a failure.

Which do you believe she will do as POTUS ?

The site is still online, I am not trolling it.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> In your opinion? Bro your opinion, your 'thinking' your ideas are fucking hideous. Youre an uneducated lout spewing idiot , half witted nonsense. Your words are a running joke on riu.
> 
> You have zero capacity to apply any intelligent interpretation to something like nation of islam, racism in the usa etc. Bro youre a near idiot, a clown with laughably childish ideas. Just repeat "trump" respect your considerable limitations.


Well, Good luck with your choice, and I hope you can hang in there till the end. nitro


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> We also don't know what trump did and didn't do. He obviously thinks about and looks at his daughter inappropriately. Wouldn't surprise me if he acted out his fantasies.



If you don`t know what Trump has done, and know what Bill has done,...All you can do to Trump is speculate.

Fact, speculation....make your choice.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well, you sure haven't made a point thats worth a shit thats for sure. nitro


Drawing attention to the pitiable, idiotic and slavish crap that means the world to you is sufficient. Youre too mired in fecal revelry to get it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Eloquent. Fucken pos.



According to half of Cambridge Ma. she does clean a mean carpet.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You kinda completely side stepped my question.


He/she/it supports Dumb Donald, did you have other expectations?

Drumpf should adopt Beet's catchphrase, it seems sooooo fitting:

"A raging racist?" "Who, ME??"
"A loud-mouthed hate spewer?" "Who, ME??"
"A flagrant failure that orchestrated a network of lies to hide everything from multiple bankruptcies to posing as his OWN 'public relations official'?" "Who, ME??"
"A documented sexist and homophobe?" "Who, ME??"
"The EPITOME of 'The White Devil' and the bringer of the FINAL World War?" "Who, ME??"
Etc..etc...


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's not what I asked you.. Do or do you not find his comments on his daughter disturbing, Or is that something you consider to be normal? You kinda completely side stepped my question.



I find what he said a father complimenting his daughter. Did his daughter disown him or just go along with the commentary ? That would be the indication.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If you don`t know what Trump has done, and know what Bill has done,...All you can do to Trump is speculate.
> 
> Fact, speculation....make your choice.


Jack ass. We know trump is a clown who says shit nit wit, third world tyrants wouldnt utter. Meanwhile clinton is President Clinton. If clinton does to trump what he did to romney you louts will probably try and take over a national park next winter.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If you don`t know what Trump has done, and know what Bill has done,...All you can do to Trump is speculate.
> 
> Fact, speculation....make your choice.


I'd rather spend a day in a car with a guy that cheated on his wife, then a day in a car with a guy that is sexually attracted to his own daughter, That's also a fact. do you look at your daughter the way trump looks at his? Do you sometimes wish she wasn't yours so you can pound her the way trump does.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He/she/it supports Dumb Donald, did you have other expectations?
> 
> Drumpf should adopt Beet's catchphrase, it seems sooooo fitting:
> 
> ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I find what he said a father complimenting his daughter. Did his daughter disown him or just go along with the commentary ? That would be the indication.


Lol why doesn't he talk about his ugly daughter that way?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol why doesn't he talk about his ugly daughter that way?


Because he DOESN'T wanna fuck that one...
(shudder)


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'd rather spend a day in a car with a guy that cheated on his wife, then a day in a car with a guy that is sexually attracted to his own daughter, That's also a fact. do you look at your daughter the way trump looks at his? Do you sometimes wish she wasn't yours so you can pound her the way trump does.



Before I reply,....Do you have kids ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He/she/it supports Dumb Donald, did you have other expectations?
> 
> Drumpf should adopt Beet's catchphrase, it seems sooooo fitting:
> 
> ...


He's Beetle
he's as bad as can
and he knows he's the best


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol why doesn't he talk about his ugly daughter that way?



ugly is an opinion of yours. You must not have kids that you know of.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Believing that this is relevant is why you are a piece of idiot shit.


Wait, wait, so what a grown adult does with their genitalia does NOT have bearing over who they are as a person?! Holy hell!

Doesn't it all remind you of playground bullying/hive mentality? "Yeah, that's RIGHT, Billy IS a nerd! ....and he's GAY, too!!"


Keep in mind that these are the sorts you are 'debating' with....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> ugly is an opinion of yours. You must not have kids that you know of.


Trump supports my opinion,You can look at his pole for confirmation .


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wait, wait, so what a grown adult does with their genitalia does NOT have bearing over who they are as a person?! Holy hell!
> 
> Doesn't it all remind you of playground bullying/hive mentality? "Yeah, that's RIGHT, Billy IS a nerd! ....and he's GAY, too!!"
> 
> ...


 Two faces of Hillary ??


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> He's Beetle
> he's as bad as can
> and he knows he's the best


Lester turned (I believe?) 48 the other day! Medical science has all but obliterated his condition (Microcephalic Dwarfism), so he is a RARE fellow, indeed...

_"Yeah, I jerked off in the shower, but it was on accident."
"Fuck you Artie, you fat skinny black fuck!"
"BALLS?! I ain't GOT no balls!!"_


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Trump supports my opinion,You can look at his pole for confirmation .


 Are you saying you are on his pole ? That didn`t sound cool from you. You`re slipping.........


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Youre a hypocrite asshole. Take on water?take an enema you simpleton.


 Take on water is how you sink. As in no buoyancy.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Drawing attention to the pitiable, idiotic and slavish crap that means the world to you is sufficient. Youre too mired in fecal revelry to get it.


Well, there is one thing for sure and that is I will never get your shit. have a good day. nitro


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> fecal revelry






C'mon, America (NOT Muricans!!) -- Hit FLUSH and end the lunacy!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3704785
> 
> View attachment 3704786
> 
> C'mon, America (NOT Muricans!!) -- Hit FLUSH and end the lunacy!


Is going to gold fish heaven lol


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I heard she gives horrible head so...........


I heard that you give amazing head


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Take on water is how you sink. As in no buoyancy.


Youre duller than shit.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You support a pedophile, you've slipped. When Hillary wins I'm going to come in here and remind you who the president is , everyday.



Who`s the Pedo I support ? You must submit the proof or you will be ignored. Your post .


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I heard that you give amazing head



Are you going to inundate me with race counting charts and shit ? Talk, talk, talk, talk, talk.......ellipses.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Youre duller than shit.



How did you know what shit would taste like ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Who`s the Pedo I support ? You must submit the proof or you will be ignored. Your post .


 there he is , working on his grooming techniques .


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Youre duller than shit.



You should stand down C/A, you`re out ranged and gunned.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3704792



Dad kissing kid. You must find that offensive because you have no kid to kiss and hug or sleep next to. Or even bathe.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

That little girl is lucky, she's ugly as fuck.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Is it sunshine because you`re Gay ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you going to inundate me with race counting charts and shit ? Talk, talk, talk, talk, talk.......ellipses.


Not at all. I was giving you a compliment on the amazing head I hear you give.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Dad kissing kid. You must find that offensive because you have no kid to kiss and hug or sleep next to.


wtf..why would I want to sleep next to kids? Smfh. I don't want to touch and kiss sleeping kids. This conversation is over ,You're grossing me out.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> How did you know what shit would taste like ?


WOW. You do realize the word dull is not necessarily associated with taste.
It does deal with being boring or lacking interest.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Not at all. I was giving you a compliment on the amazing head I hear you give.


 You need more than he said she said guy. But you can`t.

My kingdom and good head for a formidable opponent.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> wtf..why would I want to sleep next to kids? Smfh. I don't want to touch and kiss sleeping kids. This conversation is over ,You're grossing me out.


 This means you have no kids and know not what you speak.

Disappointed I am, you`re supposed to shine, not cloud over.

Come again some time, thank you....drive through.......ellipses.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WOW. You do realize the word dull is not necessarily associated with taste.
> It does deal with being boring or lacking interest.



I gave him a taste of me and he said it was dull as shit.

Case closed.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> This means you have no kids and know not what you speak.
> 
> Disappointed I am, you`re supposed to shine, not cloud over.
> 
> Come again some time, thank you....drive through.......ellipses.


Shit happens. I seriously can't believe that you think it's ok to be attracted to your own daughter.. That blew my mind. Have a good day sir.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I gave him a taste of me and he said it was dull as shit.
> 
> Case closed.


.
And who did you allow to taste you

you dull as shit and dumb as fuck, but can give amazing head

WINNING


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Shit happens. I seriously can't believe that you think it's ok to be attracted to your own daughter.. That blew my mind. Have a good day sir.


 You need to have a kid before you speak about parenting Complimenting and attraction are two different words with two different meanings. That`s why they don`t spell the same or sound the same.

Class over. You`re dismissed.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> .
> And who did you allow to taste you
> 
> you dull as shit and dumb as fuck, but can give amazing head
> ...



The new sock. He asked.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> .
> And who did you allow to taste you
> 
> you dull as shit and dumb as fuck, but can give amazing head
> ...


 What did you win ? Half is mine.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You should stand down C/A, you`re out ranged and gunned.


Clown, this isnt a video game. On the interwebz you run into folks who recognize you as nothing more than a juvenile louse. Im not one of your bean town, circle jerk half wits.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Is it sunshine because you`re Gay ?


Bro talking about gay and lesbian etc it shows youre a fucking idiot child. Out gunned? Idiot this isnt a penis fantasy. Let go of the fleshlight asshat.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

* TRUMP SPEECH ALERT!*


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You need to have a kid before you speak about parenting Complimenting and attraction are two different words with two different meanings. That`s why they don`t spell the same or sound the same.
> 
> Class over. You`re dismissed.


I don't need to have kids to know that I don't want to fuck them. Have you ever complimented your daughter by calling her hot and saying you would be with her if you weren't her dad? Do you say stuff like that to your kids? Why didn't trump just call her pretty or beautiful, instead of hot and sexy? Weird choice of words, don't you agree?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Clown, this isnt a video game. On the interwebz you run into folks who recognize you as nothing more than a juvenile louse. Im not one of your bean town, circle jerk half wits.



No it is not , you`re a sinking ship that thought it could.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Bro talking about gay and lesbian etc it shows youre a fucking idiot child. Out gunned? Idiot this isnt a penis fantasy. Let go of the fleshlight asshat.


 If this was not a penis fantasy, then why do you see a fleshlight ?

Don`t cum at me confused.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't need to have kids to know that I don't want to fuck them. Have you ever complimented your daughter by calling her hot and saying you would be with her if you weren't her dad? Do you say stuff like that to your kids? Why didn't trump just call her pretty or beautiful, instead of hot and sexy? Weird choice of words, don't you agree?



My daughter asks me a lot how she looks. Yours does not. And why you have no clue.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*ANOTHER PROTESTOR BITES THE DUST!, BUT MOMMY STILL GETS HER FOOD STAMPS. LOL*

*Rapper busted after video shows him blasting Trump while brandishing stolen guns*
By Hollie McKay

Published June 10, 2016 
FoxNews.com
Facebook57 Twitter53 livefyre265 Email Print






Demarcus Davis was seen brandishing the stolen weaponry on an online video, according to police. (Screengrab)

A former “Sons of Guns” reality TV star did a double-take last month when he clicked on a link that said, “Rapper Threatens Trump” and instantly recognized his distinctively customized firearms being waved around by a local wannabe.

“As I’m watching it, I’m thinking these guns are very recognizable,” Joe Meaux,whose Baton Rouge store, Meaux Guns and Ammo, was burglarized in July, 2015. “As I watched more, I realized that they were very familiar. They were stolen from me last year.”

By the time Meaux called police, he said local authorities and the Secret Service were already aware of the Instagram video featuring Demarcus Davis, 22, a local rapper who goes by “Maine Musik.” While they may not have known the guns were stolen, the federal agency takes any threat to a presidential candidate very seriously.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *ANOTHER PROTESTOR BITES THE DUST!, BUT MOMMY STILL GETS HER FOOD STAMPS. LOL*
> 
> *Rapper busted after video shows him blasting Trump while brandishing stolen guns*
> By Hollie McKay
> ...



And buck wants to know why blacks only get 50% recognition on a job application.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> My daughter asks me a lot how she looks. Yours does not. And why you have no clue.


Trump was on Howard stern when he said that, Howard fucking stern. If you think that's ok then you're a shitty parent. But whatever, as you say... I don't have any kids so I can't possibly understand how hard it is not to penetrate them..


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Gansta Rap, tis the way.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No it is not , you`re a sinking ship that thought it could.


Your imagination is as flaccid as your wit. Youre the simple type of asshole who believes they won an argument by calling someone gay.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> My daughter asks me a lot how she looks. Yours does not. And why you have no clue.


Shit ball you are a clueless loser.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Trump was on Howard stern when he said that, Howard fucking stern. If you think that's ok then you're a shitty parent. But whatever, as you say... I don't have any kids so I can't possibly understand how hard it is not to penetrate them..


 I respect Stern, he is quite the entertainer and if he didn`t pound trump for it than it was not a serious comment. What was Howards`s response ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Shit ball you are a clueless loser.



(Message in weighted bottle to send down)

Message to read: What ?


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> And buck wants to know why blacks only get 50% recognition on a job application.


Oh thats a brilliant analysis. Is that the product of a few years of klan summer camp?

"Class over" lol you stupid fuck. Where the fuck where you educated? You sound lime the afterbirth of a wingnut , liberty univ janitor.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Your imagination is as flaccid as your wit. Youre the simple type of asshole who believes they won an argument by calling someone gay.


 And still you are powerless. Says a lot about you.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Oh thats a brilliant analysis. Is that the product of a few years of klan summer camp?



I already knew there are racists out there, now you can see why. And, buck may finally understand.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I respect Stern, he is quite the entertainer and if he didn`t pound trump for it than it was not a serious comment. What was Howards`s response ?


Howard said "Yea, she's hot". I agree with you on Howard being the man.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Howard said "Yea, she's hot". I agree with you on Howard being the man.



I almost crashed my truck a dozen times cuz of that guy in the mornings.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>



The woody thing was a great reply. The comment was on the edge a bit close but he said perhaps. Easy to take that comment literally.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The woody thing was a great reply. The comment was on the edge a bit close but he said perhaps. Easy to take that comment literally.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I already knew there are racists out there, now you can see why. And, buck may finally understand.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*BLACK PEOPLE WILL BE HOPPING ON THE TRUMP TRAIN IN HISTORIC NUMBERS!*


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *BLACK PEOPLE WILL BE HOPPING ON THE TRUMP TRAIN IN HISTORIC NUMBERS!*


Nitro you're the most ridiculous imbecile on RIU.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I agree with you on Howard being the man.


Eh, "the man" is pushing it a bit, he is deffo an insecure, xenophobic nebbish with mommy issues, but at least Howch has been trying to become a more enlightened man in the last dozen years or so. 

I'm a native NYer and I've been listening/watching since the late 80s, and there has been much improvement for sure. Hell, 15-20 years ago when you tuned in you might have thought you were listening to a KKK rally/seminar on misogyny.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


>



Very hard to read because you didn`t send it up in a bottle, the ink ran. Please be more carful communicating.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Nitro you're the most ridiculous imbecile on RIU.


Excuse me, I own that title.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> My daughter asks me a lot how she looks. Yours does not. And why you have no clue.


There is another aspect of this that shows Trump is not just creepy for looking, touching and speaking about his daughter "that way". He also said he'd date his daughter from his first wife when married to his second one. That's really fucking insensitive behavior to his wife. There is almost always tension between a step daughter and a man's second wife. It's a public humiliation of his wife. Just plain trashy behavior on Trump's part.

That said, this not what disqualifies Trump for prez. It's about as germane to the election as Bill's well known past regarding Lewinsky and other women when Hillary is the one running for office. It's a character issue that may or may not be important. 

What disqualifies Trump among many other things are his incredibly dense ideas about national defense and the police action he promises to unleash on the people of this country to root out and deport 11 million people. Speaking of which, why is that a good thing to do?


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

Is this old news? I haven't been watching Fox News enough. My favorite show is The Five. I would tittyfuck the shit outta that square jawed brunette in the low cut blue dress.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


>



I can beat that store bought supercar with a smallblock.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Excuse me, I own that title.


I concur to disagree, sir! 

The gauntlet has been tossed!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


>


RARE video footage of a young Drumpf attempting 'familial communication' on the streets of NYC....tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I can beat that store bought supercar with a smallblock.


ubercar smallcock what?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is another aspect of this that shows Trump is not just creepy for looking, touching and speaking about his daughter "that way". He also said he'd date his daughter from his first wife when married to his second one. That's really fucking insensitive behavior to his wife. There is almost always tension between a step daughter and a man's second wife. It's a public humiliation of his wife. Just plain trashy behavior on Trump's part.
> 
> That said, this not what disqualifies Trump for prez. It's about as germane to the election as Bill's well known past regarding Lewinsky and other women when Hillary is the one running for office. It's a character issue that may or may not be important.
> 
> What disqualifies Trump among many other things are his incredibly dense ideas about national defense and the police action he promises to unleash on the people of this country to root out and deport 11 million people. Speaking of which, why is that a good thing to do?



What disqualifies Trump for democrats is that he has taken the leadership roll already, Hillary is the Status Quo. If she doers not behave accordingly as expected of her, Bernie will be nominated.

A leader does not follow and Hillary is asking to follow the same road. Nobody wants that.

Nobody is pulling Donald`s strings because he has none to pull. That is a new guy that leads.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> RARE video footage of a young Drumpf attempting 'familial communication' on the streets of NYC....tsk tsk tsk....
> 
> View attachment 3704844



We pulled up to a hooker and gave her the fire extinguisher treatment.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

A lil game me n' the boys usta call, "Hose the Hooka!"|


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> ubercar smallcock what?



I can build a smallblock that would take that car to the school of speed. It wont talk and the headlights wont cost 15,000 dollars.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

Ever play "Bowling fer Hookahs"?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Ever play "Bowling fer Hookahs"?



No, do tell.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Nobody is pulling Donald`s strings


I'm not so sure about that, based on his lifetime of vile deeds and foul tongue....


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Ever play "Bowling fer Hookahs"?


How many points per hooker?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Excuse me, I own that title.


 See ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Dog, I liked Ali , and I still do. But the liberal cartoon people could have had somebody proof read the cartoon before they printed it. There were plenty of boxers that didn't have the bigotry and racism attached to their past like Malcolm X and sunni muslims that kill people for being gay and abuse women like they do. Just saying?
> 
> And like I said I like Ali and I am not sure if Ali would of agreed to be a character in a racist cartoon anyway. This was a major back fire on liberal funnies. imo


Jeez Nitro, are you desperate to dig yourself out of your hole or what. You ought to remember what they say about that: "when one realizes they have dug their self into a hole the first thing to do is stop digging". 

You would rather the cartoon depicted somebody else. Uhhh yeah, right. Muhammad Ali was one of the most important figures of the last fifty years because he showed black men of the day that they were powerful and not only can but they must speak up and agitate. With statements like this:

_Cassius Clay is a name that white people gave to my slave master. Now that I am free, that I don't belong anymore to anyone, that I'm not a slave anymore, I gave back their white name, and I chose a beautiful African one._

or when he spoke out to explain his resisting the draft and refusing to fight in the Vietnam War:
_
"The real enemy of my people is here. I will not disgrace my religion, my people or myself by becoming a tool to enslave those who are fighting for their own justice, freedom and equality. If I thought the war was going to bring freedom and equality to 22 million of my people they wouldn’t have to draft me, I’d join tomorrow. I have nothing to lose by standing up for my beliefs. So I’ll go to jail, so what? We’ve been in jail for 400 years.”
_
Name one other boxer who had such an impact on world history.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

Gayola.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

Gayons.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


>



But it says more about Muslims.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No, do tell.


Well it started out as street bowling - throwing bowling balls from cars while cruising. Then you go downtown, the bad part, and add more alcohol and hookers.
10 point for a white hooker. 5 for Black.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> What disqualifies Trump for democrats is that he has taken the leadership roll already, Hillary is the Status Quo. If she doers not behave accordingly as expected of her, Bernie will be nominated.
> 
> A leader does not follow and Hillary is asking to follow the same road. Nobody wants that.
> 
> Nobody is pulling Donald`s strings because he has none to pull. That is a new guy that leads.


Uhh, no, that's not it. You just made some shit up. Go back and read my post. Trump's own statements disqualify him. From Mitt, to McCain to Bush 1 and 2, the GOP has picked some real shitheads but nobody as unqualified to lead this country as Trump is. 

It's not even the GOP anymore, it's Trump's party. Basically the party of uneducated crackers on the dole.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Well it started out as street bowling - throwing bowling balls from cars while cruising. Then you go downtown, the bad part, and add more alcohol and hookers.
> 10 point for a white hooker. 5 for Black.


Fast cars, baseball bats, and mail box's


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Uhh, no, that's not it. You just made some shit up. Go back and read my post. Trump's own statements disqualify him. From Mitt, to McCain to Bush 1 and 2, the GOP has picked some real shitheads but nobody as unqualified to lead this country as Trump is.
> 
> It's not even the GOP anymore, it's Trump's party. Basically the party of uneducated crackers on the dole.



Bush 1 and 2, Mitt,McCain, Sarah are all career politicians like Hillary and are disqualified on those grounds alone.

Trump is not a politician and the new guy get`s a chance with me.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

We rolled the dice. Chased skirts and drank booze. Smoked Luckies. Drag races every Saturday night on Deadman's Bend.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Bush 1 and 2, Mitt,McCain, Sarah are all career politicians like Hillary and are disqualified on those grounds alone.
> 
> Trump is not a politician and the new guy get`s a chance with me.


You like Rump because he's an ignorant jerk. This is not a qualification for anything except maybe to post here with your name.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Jeez Nitro, are you desperate to dig yourself out of your hole or what. You ought to remember what they say about that: "when one realizes they have dug their self into a hole the first thing to do is stop digging".
> 
> You would rather the cartoon depicted somebody else. Uhhh yeah, right. Muhammad Ali was one of the most important figures of the last fifty years because he showed black men of the day that they were powerful and not only can but they must speak up and agitate. With statements like this:
> 
> ...


Rocky? He might be a Trump fan though.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Buck`s gonna Jew you for that comment. You gave more value to the white hooker.


My old man always usta say, "Son, ...black lives matter. But they matter half as much as white's!"
Thanks Dad.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Well it started out as street bowling - throwing bowling balls from cars while cruising. Then you go downtown, the bad part, and add more alcohol and hookers.
> 10 point for a white hooker. 5 for Black.



Let me guess,.....the Asian hooker was,......"get in".


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

shit, an Asian hooker in Detroit would be 50 points.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*LYING CROOKED HILLARY CLINTON IS CAUGHT LYING AGAIN! EMAILS HAVE BEEN FOUND TO BE MARKED CLASSIFIED !!!*

*Despite Clinton claims, 2012 email had classified marking*

By Catherine Herridge, Pamela K. Browne

Published June 10, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook53 Twitter16 livefyre283 Email Print






NOW PLAYING
Did the KGB breach Hillary Clinton's server?

*EXCLUSIVE: *Hillary Clinton, from the moment her exclusive use of personal email for government business was exposed, has claimed nothing she sent or received was marked classified at the time. 

But a 2012 email released by the State Department appears to challenge that claim because it carries a classified code known as a “portion marking” - and that marking was on the email when it was sent directly to Clinton’s account.

The “C” - which means it was marked classified at the confidential level - is in the left-hand-margin and relates to an April 2012 phone call with Malawi's first female president, Joyce Banda, who took power after the death of President Mutharika in 2012.

"(C) Purpose of Call: to offer condolences on the passing of President Mukharika and congratulate President Banda on her recent swearing in."

Everything after that was fully redacted before it was publicly released by the State Department -- a sign that the information was classified at the time and dealt with sensitive government deliberations.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You like Rump because he's an ignorant jerk. This is not a qualification for anything except maybe to post here with your name.



So when Barak called the Cambridge police racists, then apologized in a beer summit, He wasn`t ignorant ? Jumping the gun ??
Talking out his ass ???

That`s established.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> shit, an Asian hooker in Detroit would be 50 points.


And prego.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> We rolled the dice. Chased skirts and drank booze. Smoked Luckies. Drag races every Saturday night on Deadman's Bend.



I hope deadman`s bend was in the shutdown. That`s gutzy. Too gutzy for me.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Bush 1 and 2, Mitt,McCain, Sarah are all career politicians like Hillary and are disqualified on those grounds alone.
> 
> Trump is not a politician and the new guy get`s a chance with me.


"A chance with you" total value$ .00


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> I concur to disagree, sir!
> 
> The gauntlet has been tossed!


Seriously though, oddball does own the title. He's pretty fuckin retarded.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Fast cars, baseball bats, and mail box's


Living large in struggleville.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Living large in struggleville.


How bout wasp nest, spray paint, lighter


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> My old man always usta say, "Son, ...black lives matter. But they matter half as much as white's!"
> Thanks Dad.


Your dad is Drumpf??


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> "A chance with you" total value$ .00


 That`s more than the debt the US is in,....Thank you.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

Aliester Drumpfennhouzer. pffft. Austrian shadenfreud!?


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I hope deadman`s bend was in the shutdown. That`s gutzy. Too gutzy for me.





abalonehx said:


> My old man always usta say, "Son, ...black lives matter. But they matter half as much as white's!"
> Thanks Dad.


Idiot lives...he should have told you about that, its relevant and he knew first hand.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

eh oddball your a drummer?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Just found some coupons in the mailbox...new chicken joint, looks goooooood, man.....


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Just found some coupons in the mailbox...new chicken joint, looks goooooood, man.....
> 
> View attachment 3704908


I bet yer a member of the coupon club lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I bet yer a member of the coupon club lol


Well, duh.

"Ten piece, all dark, extra hot sauce, please....and I have this COUPON...."


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I bet yer a member of the coupon club lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3704911


The legs and thighs are half off until 5:00 PM, you say ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Bush 1 and 2, Mitt,McCain, Sarah are all career politicians like Hillary and are disqualified on those grounds alone.
> 
> Trump is not a politician and the new guy get`s a chance with me.


So you want your politicians to be people that aren't politicians? Definitely bro, that makes tons of sense. I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow, hopefully he's not a real Dr.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> eh oddball your a drummer?


 Yes, not so much today as the 80`s 90`s. Garage band.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> So you want your politicians to be people that aren't politicians? Definitely bro, that makes tons of sense. I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow, hopefully he's not a real Dr.


 If politicians put the US into the double digit trillions debt, maybe someone that is successful with money can turn that around. Lord knows, Obama did not, Bush did not. So Dems and Repubs are out.

I hope you get a hot nurse.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If politicians put the US into the double digit trillions debt, maybe someone that is successful with money can turn that around. Lord knows, Obama did not, Bush did not. So Dems and Repubs are out.
> 
> I hope you get a hot nurse.


A business man.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 10, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!!!*

Enjoy.

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-richmond-va-live-stream/


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP RALLY ALERT!!!*
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-richmond-va-live-stream/


10000 empty seats, at a 12000 seat arena. Yes, very enjoyable


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> So you want your politicians to be people that aren't politicians? Definitely bro, that makes tons of sense. I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow, hopefully he's not a real Dr.


doctors are accredited by the AMA. politicians are accredited by what? twitter bots? pic related is hillary and her "followers" somehow posting the same thing in the same instant. those are totally a sign of a good politician.
​


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Dog, I liked Ali , and I still do. But the liberal cartoon people could have had somebody proof read the cartoon before they printed it. There were plenty of boxers that didn't have the bigotry and racism attached to their past like Malcolm X and sunni muslims that kill people for being gay and abuse women like they do. Just saying?
> 
> And like I said I like Ali and I am not sure if Ali would of agreed to be a character in a racist cartoon anyway. This was a major back fire on liberal funnies. imo


it is agreed by all that ali was a hero against bigotry and racism, which is the opposite of how you see things.

probably because you are a racist though. a dumb racist. a high school dropout racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

^^^how to identify racists


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is another aspect of this that shows Trump is not just creepy for looking, touching and speaking about his daughter "that way". He also said he'd date his daughter from his first wife when married to his second one. That's really fucking insensitive behavior to his wife. There is almost always tension between a step daughter and a man's second wife. It's a public humiliation of his wife. Just plain trashy behavior on Trump's part.
> 
> That said, this not what disqualifies Trump for prez. It's about as germane to the election as Bill's well known past regarding Lewinsky and other women when Hillary is the one running for office. It's a character issue that may or may not be important.
> 
> What disqualifies Trump among many other things are his incredibly dense ideas about national defense and the police action he promises to unleash on the people of this country to root out and deport 11 million people. Speaking of which, why is that a good thing to do?


trump sexualizes his 1 year old daughter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3704854


i knew you were racist. and a pussy.

now go collect your federal welfare check and send me a thank you note for it, bum.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3704979
> 
> ^^^how to identify racists



No, how to catch a fish.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> FoxNews.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If politicians put the US into the double digit trillions debt, maybe someone that is successful with money can turn that around. Lord knows, Obama did not, Bush did not. So Dems and Repubs are out.
> 
> I hope you get a hot nurse.


bush did turn it around. he took a surplus and turned it into the most massive deficit in all of united states history.

obama has turned that around in the other direction and lowered the deficit more than any other president in history.

you are mentally retarded.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> 10000 empty seats, at a 12000 seat arena. Yes, very enjoyable


Trump never protected a pedophile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No, how to catch a fish.


you can't outwit a fish though. you are fucking stupid.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i knew you were racist. and a pussy.
> 
> now go collect your federal welfare check and send me a thank you note for it, bum.


You didn't notice the reply I attached it to? It's mocking trump. Fuck trump. And I'm a disabled vet receiving what's owd me. It's Army compensation. I've already told you this.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you can't outwit a fish though. you are fucking stupid.


Now now , be nice. No name calling. It's against forum rules.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Trump never protected a pedophile.


trump is being sued for pedophilia.

http://www.redstate.com/sweetie15/2016/04/29/donald-trump-named-lawsuit-alleging-rape-teen-girl/

*Donald Trump Named In Lawsuit Alleging Rape Of Teen Girl*

*Some of the details are quite graphic. Of those charges, Trump is accused of tying the young girl to a bed and raping her, at one point.

Ms. Johnson claims that she begged Trump to use a condom, which he did not. When she expressed fear after the rape that he’d impregnated her, she said he angrily threw $100 bills at her and told her to “get a f***ing abortion.”




*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> bush did turn it around. he took a surplus and turned it into the most massive deficit in all of united states history.
> 
> obama has turned that around in the other direction and lowered the deficit more than any other president in history.
> 
> you are mentally retarded.


 Obama`s 2017 spending is higher than all other Presidents including W combined. That should fix it and lower the deficit. You agree ?

Call me on it, put up the 2017 spending bill.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

Chill out


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3704854


Is this a self-immolation meme?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you can't outwit a fish though. you are fucking stupid.



You might be right,.....trying to outwit a fish is more stupid.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no one owes you shit, brokedick. you signed up for it. no one drafted you.
> 
> don't make me pay for your shitty decisions which not only made us less free, but keep putting us in more debt.
> 
> if you can operate a computer, then you can go get a job you fucking bum.



That`s outta line Sgt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s outta line Sgt.


i bet you are on a federal check as well. just like ky man, and nitro harley, and drowning man, and uncle ben, and desert dude, and so many other right wingers here.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s outta line Sgt.



I want a 4856 by COB on that SOB


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Is this a self-immolation meme?


I can't pull it up for some reason which one?


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump is being sued for pedophilia.
> 
> http://www.redstate.com/sweetie15/2016/04/29/donald-trump-named-lawsuit-alleging-rape-teen-girl/
> 
> ...


How the fuck can you ignore the audio recordings of hilary laughing about defending a pedophile? Straight the fuck up, answer the question.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> How the fuck can you ignore the audio recordings of hilary laughing about defending a pedophile? Straight the fuck up, answer the question.


oh, yeah. you are just making that shit up. question answered. go again now.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I can't pull it up for some reason which one?


The nuclear blast meme, where you implied your preference to exterminate muslims.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, yeah. you are just making that shit up. question answered. go again now.


Would you like me to post the recordings? I did in chesus thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Would you like me to post the recordings? I did in chesus thread.


fogdog has already debunked that line of bullshit better than i ever could.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> fogdog has already debunked that line of bullshit better than i ever could.


You are a horrible human being.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> The nuclear blast meme, where you implied your preference to exterminate muslims.


I attached it to a reply about Trumps opinions about Muslims. It was meant to mock trump. But it came out wrong. I probly shoulda thought it through more thoroughly.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet you are on a federal check as well. just like ky man, and nitro harley, and drowning man, and uncle ben, and desert dude, and so many other right wingers here.



You`d lose that bet Sarge.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You`d lose that bet Sarge.


straight up, youre a fully employed assistant's assistant's intern right?


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

I can excuse all of hilary's indiscretions, except for the protection of a pedophile. That shit is the definition of evil.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> straight up, youre a fully employed assistant's assistant's intern right?



First, there is nothing straight about a ball.
Second, I`m in the Trades.
Third, I am my own boss now.
Fourth, unlike Buck, I am not..... "one of those"


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

She'll get indicted then impeached


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Maybe I'll finish this j before bed....what the hell...


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw,

If you own a fancy p/u truck with lots of clean tools, you wont work for me.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I can excuse all of hilary's indiscretions, except for the protection of a pedophile. That shit is the definition of evil.


 did you pick that up on breitbart or washington times?



ever heard of ped state?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah like I enjoy being shot blown up and crippled.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> She'll get indicted then impeached


She is untouchable. An indictment would have already occurred.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> She is untouchable. An indictment would have already occurred.



ok well she'll get assassinated 

then Bill can live happily ever after with monica


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> ok well she'll get assassinated
> 
> then Bill can live happily ever after with monica


I hope not.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I hope not not.



What live with monica ?


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> What live with monica ?


Everything you said.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> What live with monica ?


Wander what Monica's doing these days?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wander what Monica's doing these days?



Trollin trollitup


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Trollin trollitup


Hem... Wander who...


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hem... Wander who...


Didn't say you were a vet? Don't you got some brown people to kill for money?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hem... Wander who...



i dunno , for every 1 REAL person they make 10 puppets


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Fuck off. There's no jokes to be made when an individual that protects pedophiles is running for the most powerful position on the Earth.


Your sanctimonious tone doesnt protect you from being a simpleton.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> ok well she'll get assassinated
> 
> then Bill can live happily ever after with monica


Didnt you wish that on obama as well?

Shit you dont give a fuck that your dignity is non existent


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3704514


Thats a nice pic of uncle buck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thats a nice pic of uncle buck.


nah. i'm so hot that i am out of your league.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Fuck off. There's no jokes to be made when an individual that protects pedophiles is running for the most powerful position on the Earth.


Don't get me wrong I think all shorteyeyes (pedophiles) should be thrown in a cell with a guy named big country who's kid sister just got raped, fuck them I hate those bastards. But you don't have the full story.

But Hillary was doing her job defending her client. Very few lawyers go throughout their careers without representing scum, she asked to be recused but was refused by the judge. She had no choice. Even the most evil criminal gets representation the law guarantees that, if you can't afford one, one will be appointed...remember that...Miranda rings a bell?

B4L


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Don't get me wrong I think all shorteyeyes (pedophiles) should be thrown in a cell with a guy named big country who's kid sister just got raped, fuck them I hate those bastards. But you don't have the full story.
> 
> But Hillary was doing her job defending her client. Very few lawyers go throughout their careers without representing scum, she asked to be recused but was refused by the judge. She had no choice. Even the most evil criminal gets representation the law guarantees that, if you can't afford one, one will be appointed...remember that...Miranda rings a bell?
> 
> B4L


The dilemma of defense attorneys. Have to put personal opinions aside.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Don't get me wrong I think all shorteyeyes (pedophiles) should be thrown in a cell with a guy named big country who's kid sister just got raped, fuck them I hate those bastards. But you don't have the full story.
> 
> But Hillary was doing her job defending her client. Very few lawyers go throughout their careers without representing scum, she asked to be recused but was refused by the judge. She had no choice. Even the most evil criminal gets representation the law guarantees that, if you can't afford one, one will be appointed...remember that...Miranda rings a bell?
> 
> B4L


Post some other attorneys bragging about getting pedophiles off.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Post some other attorneys bragging about getting pedophiles off.


post proof that she bragged about having to defend a pedophile.

while you're at it, post proof that you are not a pedophile yourself.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Yo, you are upholding a pedophile protector. Say what you like, but you are fucked up in the head.


Im not upholding shit you simple fuck.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So when Barak called the Cambridge police racists, then apologized in a beer summit, He wasn`t ignorant ? Jumping the gun ??
> Talking out his ass ???
> 
> That`s established.


Really? You are trying to catch me out in some weird logic train that only holds in your mind? Do you actually claim to know what Obama was thinking? That is what you are doing in this post. Then from there you draw whatever conclusion you want. Talk about speaking from your butthole.... elipses

Only one question mark is necessary. Does the key stick?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Yo, you are upholding a pedophile protector. Say what you like, but you are fucked up in the head.


Sorry but I seem to have missed a headline. Who is protecting a pedophile?


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sorry but I seem to have missed a headline. Who is protecting a pedophile?


Google is your fried, use it.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> post proof that she bragged about having to defend a pedophile.
> 
> while you're at it, post proof that you are not a pedophile yourself.


I have. You militant leftist ignore the facts to support hilary. Nothing more I can do. Check the chesus thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I have. You militant leftist ignore the facts to support hilary. Nothing more I can do. Check the chesus thread.


militant leftists?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Really? You are trying to catch me out in some weird logic train that only holds in your mind? Do you actually claim to know what Obama was thinking? That is what you are doing in this post. Then from there you draw whatever conclusion you want. Talk about speaking from your butthole.... elipses
> 
> Only one question mark is necessary. Does the key stick?



No it`s not, and no I`m not. He said it publicly, it was the talk of the Country that week, The Cambridge police challenged him outright. They went right after him. You are pretending not to know what everyone saw. He was caught protecting a Black professor that opened his mouth as the cops were leaving. The incident happened on the sidewalk not in the house.

Barry opened his mouth to protect his buddy and thought the Cambridge police Captain would heel.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> militant leftists?


Fuck it im out. You can ignore facts and support hilary to the extreme if you chose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No it`s not, and no I`m not. He said it publicly, it was the talk of the Country that week, The Cambridge police challenged him outright. They went right after him. You are pretending not to know what everyone saw. He was caught protecting a Black professor that opened his mouth as the cops were leaving. The incident happened on the sidewalk not in the house.
> 
> Barry opened his mouth to protect his buddy and thought the Cambridge police Captain would heel.


that's actually not what happened at all you racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Yes, that is literally what you are.


literally?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You are pretending not to know what everyone saw.


Again, claiming to know what others are thinking then drawing whatever conclusion you like. I have no idea what you are talking about. 



OddBall1st said:


> Barry opened his mouth to protect his buddy and thought the Cambridge police Captain would heel.


Again, claiming to know what the President of the United States is thinking. Wow man, you are one layer of tire fabric away from a blowout. 

Nobody can ever know what another person thinks. This is the one universal truth about people.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No it`s not, and no I`m not. He said it publicly, it was the talk of the Country that week, The Cambridge police challenged him outright. They went right after him. You are pretending not to know what everyone saw. He was caught protecting a Black professor that opened his mouth as the cops were leaving. The incident happened on the sidewalk not in the house.
> 
> Barry opened his mouth to protect his buddy and thought the Cambridge police Captain would heel.



he's been prez for eight years. he made you simple fucking louts look like apes. He trod all over the hatred and ignorance of the shittiest demographic usa supports. 

Youre so pathetically misguided and delusional that you have inconsequential minutiae of his presidency to pull out and wack off to. Bro work on gaining some character.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's actually not what happened at all you racist fucktard.



Yes it is. Your avatar,.....Is it Gay week again ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Google is your fried, use it.


You spend a lot of energy talking about it. Can't you at least let me in on some details?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Again, claiming to know what others are thinking then drawing whatever conclusion you like. I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So why are you telling me what I`m thinking ?
You are correct, you have no Idea.
You don`t need to be a scientist to know what Barry was thinking, you only need to listen to his accusation about the Cambridge police Command he insulted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes it is. Your avatar,.....Is it Gay week again ?


sorry for awakening your latent homosexuality.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You don`t need to be a scientist to know what Barry was thinking, you only need to listen to his accusation about the Cambridge police Command he insulted.


accusation? all he did was describe what happened you racist.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So why are you telling me what I`m thinking ?
> You are correct, you have no Idea.
> You don`t need to be a scientist to know what Barry was thinking, you only need to listen to his accusation about the Cambridge police Command he insulted.


Now you can't read. I posted the comment where you literally claim to know what I was thinking. I have no idea what you are talking about and that's the truth. But then again, one can only know what somebody says, writes or does.

So let me say it again. I have no idea what you are talking about. 

If you want to post some facts from the situation and maybe a link to an article, I'll be glad to educate myself. Poorly written text from a self proclaimed psychic such as @OddBall1st isn't very* credible.

edit: *isn't at all credible.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> he's been prez for eight years. he made you simple fucking louts look like apes. He trod all over the hatred and ignorance of the shittiest demographic usa supports.
> 
> Youre so pathetically misguided and delusional that you have inconsequential minutiae of his presidency to pull out and wack off to. Bro work on gaining some character.



What was the invitation to the White House for.


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Obama+appologises+to+the+Cambridge+Police&view=detail&mid=37D6D3CC10DCF0F7016837D6D3CC10DCF0F70168&FORM=VIRE 

I hope my computer stupid ass did the link right..........


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Now you can't read. I posted the comment where you literally claim to know what I was thinking. I have no idea what you are talking about and that's the truth. But then again, one can only know what somebody says, writes or does.
> 
> So let me say it again. I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> If you want to post some facts from the situation and maybe a link to an article, I'll be glad to educate myself. Poorly written text from a self proclaimed psychic such as @OddBall1st isn't very credible.



Did I shoot the wrong ship ? I`ll recheck.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So when Barak called the Cambridge police racists, then apologized in a beer summit, He wasn`t ignorant ? Jumping the gun ??
> Talking out his ass ???
> 
> That`s established.


 This was my reply to you Fogdog. After you told me ignorance was not a qualification for the Office.

I`ll check fire again.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You like Rump because he's an ignorant jerk. This is not a qualification for anything except maybe to post here with your name.



Here is where I referred you to Obama ignorance, So I guess Obama and Trump are not quallied,....Keep pumping and don`t forget to fill the tank often. If Trump is not qualified for ignorance, neither is Obama and he endorsed Hildabeast.

The post you attacked me for was a reference to Obama`s ignorance you think does not exist.

Spot One was spot on.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry for awakening your latent homosexuality.



Sing for me, maybe it`ll go back to sleep. Please, not lullaby......


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> accusation? all he did was describe what happened you racist dipshit.



Watch the movie I posted. Both he and Patrick made accusations.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You spend a lot of energy talking about it. Can't you at least let me in on some details?


http://rollitup.org/t/its-over-berniebabies.911455/#post-12668679
Check it out. If you can ignore this than you are fucked up. Time for me to figure out how to unwatch threads.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Now you can't read. I posted the comment where you literally claim to know what I was thinking. I have no idea what you are talking about and that's the truth. But then again, one can only know what somebody says, writes or does.
> 
> So let me say it again. I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> ...



Show me where I claim to know what you were thinking,....I can`t find it. Or, I`m getting a reef ready.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Did I shoot the wrong ship ? I`ll recheck.


Nope, I tried to watch that 8 minute video from the police union. I made it a few minutes into the film and just couldn't listen to that awkward speaker any longer. However I gather that he wanted to show everybody some video.

What Obama said was he didn't know if racism was involved. He said it was clear that the police acted stupidly. And really, this is not difficult to discern from what I could find out about this case.

What exactly did Obama say when he, by your words, "apologized" ?
_
"I unfortunately gave an impression that I was maligning the Cambridge Police Department or Sgt. Crowley specifically," Obama told reporters. "I could have calibrated those words differently, and I told this to Sgt. Crowley."




Watch Obama describe talk »

Obama spoke about two hours after police unions in Massachusetts called on him to apologize. He did not apologize for his remark but repeated thathe believed his choice of words was unfortunate.

He reiterated his assertion that he believes police overreacted, but said Gates "probably overreacted as well."_

* You can't get it right, ever. *

First, Obama did not call Cambridge police department racist. He said the police officers involved "acted stupidly", which was an accurate assessment. Also, Obama did not apologize for his comment. He did however admit to hyping the situation beyond the already tense situation and that his choice of words was "unfortunate". He iterated that he wasn't calling out the entire Cambridge police force.

The union was protecting its own. Which is what police unions do. In my opinion, they could have "calibrated those words differently" too.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Show me where I claim to know what you were thinking,....I can`t find it. Or, I`m getting a reef ready.


Man you are one dumb pile of shit. Here is what you said:

_"You are pretending not to know what everyone saw."_

You claim I knew something, what, were you channeling my inner being or something? By the way, everybody did not see what you claim. Because it didn't happen, dumbass.

Here is another example:

_"Barry opened his mouth to protect his buddy and *thought *the Cambridge police Captain would heel."_

I highlighted your text to help you find the exact word. You can't write well but your reading ability is even worse.... elipses


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> accusation? all he did was describe what happened you racist dipshit.



Did you watch the movie ? Are you feeling corrected or erected ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Man you are one dumb pile of shit. Here is what you said:
> 
> _"You are pretending not to know what everyone saw."_
> 
> ...



You are pretending to not know about the Beer summit. That statement stands. At 4 minutes 50 seconds and you will see what the Cambridge police accused Obama of saying. He said they acted stupidly and linked it to a National police racial profiling issue.

You are backing down with pride my man. OddBall1st gaffed your submarine.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Kinda like buck saying Obama just described what happened.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You are pretending to not know about the Beer summit. That statement stands. At 4 minutes 50 seconds and you will see what the Cambridge police accused Obama of saying. He said they acted stupidly and linked it to a National police racial profiling issue.
> 
> You are backing down with pride my man. OddBall1st gaffed your submarine.


Dude, this is what you said. I know it was a long time ago, at least 30 minutes, so, I'm posting it because you can't seem to remember:



OddBall1st said:


> So when Barak called the Cambridge police racists, then apologized in a beer summit, He wasn`t ignorant ? Jumping the gun ??
> Talking out his ass ???
> 
> That`s established.


Again, Barak did not call Cambridge police racists, ever. Barak did not apologize to Cambridge police, ever. 

Its you who are talking out the ass, always.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, this is what you said. I know it was a long time ago, at least 30 minutes, so, I'm posting it because you can't seem to remember:
> 
> 
> Again, Barak did not call Cambridge police racists, ever. Barak did not apologize to Cambridge police, ever.
> ...



He had the Cambridge Mayor do it for him

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=obama+apologizes+to+cambridge+police&qpvt=obama+apologizes+to+cambridge+police&view=detail&mid=1824BDDE3A9EF92825521824BDDE3A9EF9282552&FORM=VRDGAR

Like any coward would.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, this is what you said. I know it was a long time ago, at least 30 minutes, so, I'm posting it because you can't seem to remember:
> 
> 
> Again, Barak did not call Cambridge police racists, ever. Barak did not apologize to Cambridge police, ever.
> ...


He linked it to police racial profiling and (Gates) I`m sorry, I meat Crowley there. accepted his personal apology. Obama did not have the guts to do so in the press conference. Joe was there too. Free drinks.

Do you still think ignorance is not a qualification because if you do, Obama has plenty of it for you to see.

You didn`t think I`d keel haul first,.....did you ?


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes it is. Your avatar,.....Is it Gay week again ?


"is it gay week" you stink like dog puke.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> "is it gay week" you stink like dog puke.



Buck`s got that avatar of him and Paddy in the cave up again.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Wait for the changing pig next.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He linked it to police racial profiling and (Gates) I`m sorry, I meat Crowley there. accepted his personal apology. Obama did not have the guts to do so in the press conference. Joe was there too. Free drinks.
> 
> Do you still think ignorance is not a qualification because if you do, Obama has plenty of it for you to see.
> 
> You didn`t think I`d keel haul first,.....did you ?


Keel haul? are you fucking brain damaged? Shit ball, is a chronic masturbator.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Does anybody have any crappy weed to put me down ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Do you have any crappy weed to put me out with ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Keel haul? are you fucking brain damaged? Shit ball, is a chronic masturbator.



I can`t see or hear you if you stay here


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I can`t see or hear you if you stay here
> 
> View attachment 3705111


Sonar?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

If I know you`re there, you`re all done.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Sonar?



Prop noises and heat from ship,...no.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

Seawater is pumped in and out to cool firerooms or engines.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Seawater is pumped in and out to cool firerooms or engines.


Learn something new every day


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 10, 2016)

It`s a tight fit only a top crop pilot would attempt.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He linked it to police racial profiling and (Gates) I`m sorry, I meat Crowley there. accepted his personal apology. Obama did not have the guts to do so in the press conference. Joe was there too. Free drinks.
> 
> Do you still think ignorance is not a qualification because if you do, Obama has plenty of it for you to see.
> 
> You didn`t think I`d keel haul first,.....did you ?


Its called stonewalling. You have nothing so you keep repeating the same old shit. Nuff on this, you've been owned.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its called stonewalling. You have nothing so you keep repeating the same old shit. Nuff on this, you've been owned.



I have a professor who didn`t get his way, a President that regrets speaking, a Governor that failed to explain, a Mayor that had nothing to do with it apologizing and a satisfied Cambridge police union.

Colombo couldn`t even figure this one out.


----------



## see4 (Jun 11, 2016)

You've made 14 comments on one page, which normally has a total of 18-20 comments.

Your butthurt is overwhelmingly noticeable. You should go to bed.

@OddBall1st


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

How does one indicate the other, is there a mininomummum ? Burp !


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Hash tag your it to the goofy kid with the glasses that contains asses.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

see4 said:


> You've made 14 comments on one page, which normally has a total of 18-20 comments.
> 
> Your butthurt is overwhelmingly noticeable. You should go to bed.
> 
> @OddBall1st



What does this mean ? In one long sentence please, no spacing my eyes are tied together at the moment.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

View attachment 3704792 there he is , working on his grooming techniques .[/QUOTE]

That is a man talking to his daughter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> wtf..why would I want to sleep next to kids? Smfh. I don't want to touch and kiss sleeping kids. This conversation is over ,You're grossing me out.


Its called snuggling. All parents snuggle their children. 

When you have an infant sleeping on you half the day you will understand.


----------



## HEKTOS (Jun 11, 2016)

Before I started coming into politics I thought you was good peoples,seriously wtf,FP?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its called snuggling. All parents snuggle their children.
> 
> When you have an infant sleeping on you half the day you will understand.


You would let you husband say " My daughter has a nice body. I would love to date her but I'm her father ". 
That would not strike you as odd ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You would let you husband say " My daughter has a nice body. I would love to date her but I'm her father ".
> That would not strike you as odd ?



No, it`s best to say she`s a fat fucking doughnut eater that can`t wipe between fat rolls or wash between the holes.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its called snuggling. All parents snuggle their children.
> 
> When you have an infant sleeping on you half the day you will understand.



Sunshine will have dirty kids because of the fear of having to touch them during bathing. Kidless parents are the best at everything and have opinions and advice for real parents.

Those are Democrats that want to lead us.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-tampa-fl-live-stream/


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its called snuggling. All parents snuggle their children.
> 
> When you have an infant sleeping on you half the day you will understand.


Trump, cant do that without getting a raging erection. You probably shouldn't vote for a racist, pedophile. Think about it, if your husband was a judge, trump would discriminate against him because of his heritage. Trump thinks everyone that's in charge should be white, Kinda like the kkk.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> The fantasies you conjure up say A LOT about the type of sick fuck you really are.


He just quoted trump, I agree with you, the sick fantasies trump conjures up say alot about the sick fuck he really is.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

Check out my new sweater.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> The fantasies you conjure up say A LOT about the type of sick fuck you really are.


Isn't that the truth. Theres getting to be puppet brigade going on here. nitro


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 11, 2016)

Creepy is the only description for what Trump says and the photos of him touching his daughter in ways that a father ought not. But there is not the slightest whiff of pedo-incest that some repeatedly claim regarding Trump. It's just made up shit just like the raving about how Hillary is some sort of modern day Bathory myth that the wing nuts and Hillary haters say. Its all about personality in these postings and mostly irrelevant. One only needs to look at what Trump has done and said to know he's toxic to all around him.

Here's an article re-hashing his self aggrandizing over how much he made when he took Atlantic City and investors who put their money into his enterprise expecting Trump to act responsibly as the fiduciary head of the enterprise. Of course, he did not. 

*How Donald Trump Bankrupted His Atlantic City Casinos, but Still Earned Millions*
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/12/nyregion/donald-trump-atlantic-city.html?_r=0

_“Atlantic City fueled a lot of growth for me,” Mr. Trump said in an interview in May, summing up his 25-year history here. “The money I took out of there was incredible.”

His audacious personality and opulent properties brought attention — and countless players — to Atlantic City as it sought to overtake Las Vegas as the country’s gambling capital. But a close examination of regulatory reviews, court records and security filings by The New York Times leaves little doubt that Mr. Trump’s casino business was a protracted failure. Though he now says his casinos were overtaken by the same tidal wave that eventually slammed this seaside city’s gambling industry, in reality he was failing in Atlantic City long before Atlantic City itself was failing.

But even as his companies did poorly, Mr. Trump did well. He put up little of his own money, shifted personal debts to the casinos and collected millions of dollars in salary, bonuses and other payments. The burden of his failures fell on investors and others who had bet on his business acumen.
_
The money Trump spent on what are now fading buildings and failed enterprises were by and large public money that would have gone to better use if he had not sold his grandiose plans to a gullible audience. Does this not sound familiar? Trump is not going to change. The ignorant and uneducated white men who buy into his grandiose racist "turn the clock back to better days" (better for whom?) rhetoric is another example of Trump benefiting from his art at making the deal. Nitro, Oddball, Flaming Poundcake, and others posting here have bought into a load of crap that's completely in line with everything he's done in the past. He's fucked everybody -- figuratively speaking -- who trusted him. Trump is the worst candidate nominated for a serious run at the office of US President in the modern era.

Reassuringly , he's fading fast in polls regarding this election. 
_
_


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Creepy is the only description for what Trump says and the photos of him touching his daughter in ways that a father ought not. But there is not the slightest whiff of pedo-incest that some repeatedly claim regarding Trump. It's just made up shit just like the raving about how Hillary is some sort of modern day Bathory myth that the wing nuts and Hillary haters say. Its all about personality in these postings and mostly irrelevant. One only needs to look at what Trump has done and said to know he's toxic to all around him.
> 
> Here's an article re-hashing his self aggrandizing over how much he made when he took Atlantic City and investors who put their money into his enterprise expecting Trump to act responsibly as the fiduciary head of the enterprise. Of course, he did not.
> 
> ...



We`re a forgiving Nation and will forgive Trump before Hillary. Trump is not responsible for deaths. Trump is not a same ole same ole we are fucking sick of.

You should give up your PC card dude. Like Trump, it wasn`t ever welcomed.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Creepy is the only description for what Trump says and the photos of him touching his daughter in ways that a father ought not. But there is not the slightest whiff of pedo-incest that some repeatedly claim regarding Trump.


The slightest whiff of pedo-incest is the shit that comes out his mouth. I as a father would never think or say what that fucker says about his child.. I mean really...what man looks upon his child and thinks of dating her and liking her body. GTFO and WTF. One drunk night and he fucking his child


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*LYING CROOKED GOOFY ELIZABETH WARREN HAS A MESSAGE FROM NATIVE AMERICANS!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

*DONALD TRUMP IS CLEARLY A PEDOPHILE*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*ANOTHER BOMB SHELL REPORT OF CROOKED HILLARY LYING, AND FOUNDATION CRIMES!!

PAY TO PLAY WITH CROOKED CLINTON CASH!!*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The slightest whiff of pedo-incest is the shit that comes out his mouth. I as a father would never think or say what that fucker says about his child.. I mean really...what man looks upon his child and thinks of dating her and liking her body. GTFO and WTF. One drunk night and he fucking his child


 Ya, did you see her snap all over him for saying it ? She was wicked pissed. She may need counceling now, she is so very upset.

Not !!

Sorry that you are though. You just don`t understand it,...you just don`t understand it,....you just don`t understand it, and you musta got lost,...musta got lost,..musta got lost somewhere out in time.

Woober gooba. Reputa,....reputa the beauta......Dribble down your hair let me clime up the ladder of love...


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*LYING CROOKED HILLARY HATES BLACK PEOPLE AND GAYS AND SUPPORTS A RAPIST THAT ABUSES WOMEN!!!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

the trump racists are getting desperate as shit.

kinda hard to defend a racist that sexualizes his own infant daughter though.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Check out my new sweater. View attachment 3705427 View attachment 3705428



You can be kicked out of Wendy`s for wearing that.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*CROOKED LYING HILLARY LAUGHS LIKE A DOG AND LIES LIKE A DOG WHEN SHE HELPED A PEDOPHILE GET AWAY WITH RAPING A YOUNG LITTLE GIRL!!!*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the trump racists are getting desperate as shit.
> 
> kinda hard to defend a racist that sexualizes his own infant daughter though.



Have you heard what she said about it ? Look it up, it`s really bad and not for all eyes. Sunshine got a shirt that fits you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Have you heard what she said about it ? Look it up, it`s really bad and not for all eyes. Sunshine got a shirt that fits you.


said about what?

how trump sexualizes his 1 year old daughter?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*VETERANS DEALING WITH PUNK ASS FUCKING FLAG BURNING PROTESTORS !!!*


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the trump racists are getting desperate as shit.
> 
> kinda hard to defend a racist that sexualizes his own infant daughter though.


 I think its because the hoop la comedian show is over. I talked to a retired couple this morning. The husband told me "look we're freshly new retired people, we put some serious time into our trades. Now we want to travel and see the country. You know leave home for a few months at a time. I just don't feel too comfortable with Trump as our quarterback." 
The crazy thing to me was this dude dressed up as Donald Trump for Halloween last year, so i thought this guy loved Trump. And obviously his wife i going to vote for Hillary because she's a female and wants to see that.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> said about what?
> 
> how trump sexualizes his 1 year old daughter?



No silly, the one he said he would date if she was not his daughter, perhaps. You want that hoodie don`t you ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*THE RAPIST BILLY CLINTON IS ADDICTED TO FUCKING LITTLES GIRLS IN PEDOPHILE RING!! BUSTED!!*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I think its because the hoop la comedian show is over. I talked to a retired couple this morning. The husband told me "look we're freshly new retired people, we put some serious time into our trades. Now we want to travel and see the country. You know leave home for a few months at a time. I just don't feel too comfortable with Trump as our quarterback."
> The crazy thing to me was this dude dressed up as Donald Trump for Halloween last year, so i thought this guy loved Trump. And obviously his wife i going to vote for Hillary because she's a female and wants to see that.



Hillary wants to lick that girl too.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary wants to lick that girl too.


Im not sure i know what girl your talking about. I read Bucks post wrong. I thought he was saying like look at all these Trump lovers being desperate now brining up everything because he for sure lossed already.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*RAPIST BILLY CLINTON FUCKS UNDER AGE LITTLE GIRLS ON A SEX SLAVE ISLAND WITH OTHER PEDOPHILES!!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im not sure i know what girl your talking about. I read Bucks post wrong. I thought he was saying like look at all these Trump lovers being desperate now brining up everything because he for sure lossed already.


i am saying that.

the trump racists are already getting wildly desperate.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Ya, did you see her snap all over him for saying it ? She was wicked pissed. She may need counceling now, she is so very upset.
> 
> Not !!
> 
> ...


Nope I don't get it caveman. Must be a tribal thing. I bet you the type that still would give your daughter a bath when she 10 years old.
Sick shit. Do you also look at your child and desire her body ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im not sure i know what girl your talking about. I read Bucks post wrong. I thought he was saying like look at all these Trump lovers being desperate now brining up everything because he for sure lossed already.



Trumps daughter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Nope I don't get it caveman. Must be a tribal thing. I bet you the type that still would give your daughter a bath when she 10 years old.
> Sick shit. Do you also look at your child and desire her body ?


oddball seems like the type that would sexualize his 1 year old daughter. like trump does.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Trumps daughter.


yea i don't know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Trumps daughter.


have you ever experimented with gay sex? maybe fondled another guy's dick, or sucked on it for a while, or had sex with another man?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Nope I don't get it caveman. Must be a tribal thing. I bet you the type that still would give your daughter a bath when she 10 years old.
> Sick shit. Do you also look at your child and desire her body ?



Are you saying that you have not seen Trump`s daughters` report on her dad ? She is extremely upset. She is seeking counseling now for being plastered as a glad dad sex ring. She said she may file charges and sue him for all his worth. She said she is ashamed to be his daughter.

You haven`t seen this yet ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you saying that you have not seen Trump`s daughters` report on her dad ? She is extremely upset. She is seeking counseling now for being plastered as a glad dad sex ring. She said she may file charges and sue him for all his worth. She said she is ashamed to be his daughter.
> 
> You haven`t seen this yet ?


how often do you fantasize or daydream about being with another man sexually?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> have you ever experimented with gay sex? maybe fondled another guy's dick, or sucked on it for a while, or had sex with another man?



No. I don`t know as much about that shit as you do. Thanks for asking though. It would suck if you thought I did.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how often do you fantasize or daydream about being with another man sexually?



I take it you have not seen Trump`s daughters` complaints about his actions yet. Have you ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*MORE LYING CROOKED CLINTON PEDOPHILE NEWS!! HOW FUCKING DISGUSTING!!!*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how often do you fantasize or daydream about being with another man sexually?



Do you have a daughter that you think you otta ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No. I don`t know as much about that shit as you do. Thanks for asking though. It would suck if you thought I did.


well, that's why i asked. you seem to think about gay sex between men more than most people, so i wanted to know if you had experimented with gay sex in the past and simply chose not to be gay anymore.



OddBall1st said:


> I take it you have not seen Trump`s daughters` complaints about his actions yet. Have you ?


you don't have to feel uncomfortable about it, you can describe to us how often you fantasize or daydream or just casually consider gay male on male sexual relations.

you've often said that you could choose to suck a dick and like it if you wanted to, and that it is your willful choice not to be gay.

i just want to know how frequently you consider your homosexuality.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 11, 2016)

This is like a Trump rally, bottles and bs being thrown at the supporters. We all fail at democracy, no matter who wins we dont shake hands and support the winner. We argue and cry for four years. People are scum, I am no exception.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, that's why i asked. you seem to think about gay sex between men more than most people, so i wanted to know if you had experimented with gay sex in the past and simply chose not to be gay anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don`t, I haven`t, Did you hear the latest about Trumps daughter`s complaints ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you saying that you have not seen Trump`s daughters` report on her dad ? She is extremely upset. She is seeking counseling now for being plastered as a glad dad sex ring. She said she may file charges and sue him for all his worth. She said she is ashamed to be his daughter.
> 
> You haven`t seen this yet ?


Wow you do understand that incest can be the silent crime. 
https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/publications/abstract.aspx?ID=141116

_The study concluded that incestuous fathers are a heterogenous group that consists of five distinct types. The "sexually preoccupied" group manifested clear and conscious sexual interest in their daughters, often from an early age._

The group composed of "adolescent regressives" also had a conscious sexual interest in their daughters,


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> This is like a Trump rally, bottles and bs being thrown at the supporters. We all fail at democracy, no matter who wins we dont shake hands and support the winner. We argue and cry for four years. People are scum, I am no exception.



Did you hear Trump`s daughter`s complaints and charges about her dad ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t, I haven`t,


well that's just not true. 

according to your posting history, you spend a lot of time considering homosexual male on male intercourse.

you even said that you could enjoy sucking on another guy's dick if you chose to, but you choose not to like it.

so don't feel uncomfortable. you can share your thoughts and considerations on gay male on male sex.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wow you do understand that incest can be the silent crime.
> https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/publications/abstract.aspx?ID=141116
> 
> _The study concluded that incestuous fathers are a heterogenous group that consists of five distinct types. The "sexually preoccupied" group manifested clear and conscious sexual interest in their daughters, often from an early age._
> ...



She was sitting right next to him when he said it. You think she is being quiet about it so everyone else can talk for her ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well that's just not true.
> 
> according to your posting history, you spend a lot of time considering homosexual male on male intercourse.
> 
> ...



You need to come up with those posts or it didn`t happen.

1,2,3,....go.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The slightest whiff of pedo-incest is the shit that comes out his mouth. I as a father would never think or say what that fucker says about his child.. I mean really...what man looks upon his child and thinks of dating her and liking her body. GTFO and WTF. One drunk night and he fucking his child


I'm not saying he is or isn't pedo-lusting after his daughter. I'm saying there is nothing to substantiate your claim that he is planning to or has raped his daughter. Just like the shit Hillary is talked of doing by right wing nuts, you are making up and then claiming as truth that Trump is or has done as much. Until some outside credible information comes to light, I'll say what you have said to Hillary haters:

What has he been charged with?

The thing is, there is so much about the guy that IS substantiated and IS disgusting and DOES make Trump the worst candidate to make a serious run at the office of US President in modern history. Dwell on that, is what I will do. And to be fair, every now and then, I'll pull on your beard over some of the made up shit you say. No disrespect but I do the same to people who make up lies about Hillary, so why not?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You need to come up with those posts or it didn`t happen.
> 
> 1,2,3,....go.


 

so tell me more about how often you fantasize about liking a dick if you wanted to. how often do you fantasize about having a homosexual relation?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3705579
> 
> so tell me more about how often you fantasize about liking a dick if you wanted to. how often do you fantasize about having a homosexual relation?



Is what I said not true? If you can prove it is not true, you got a case, but it is true.

Paddy ended up shut`n up because he found out it`s true.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not saying he is or isn't pedo-lusting after his daughter. I'm saying there is nothing to substantiate your claim that he is planning to or has raped his daughter. Just like the shit Hillary is talked of doing by right wing nuts, you are making up and then claiming as truth that Trump is or has done as much. Until some outside credible information comes to light, I'll say what you have said to Hillary haters:
> 
> What has he been charged with?
> 
> The thing is, there is so much about the guy that IS substantiated and IS disgusting and DOES make Trump the worst candidate to make a serious run at the office of US President in modern history. Dwell on that, is what I will do. And to be fair, every now and then, I'll pull on your beard over some of the made up shit you say. No disrespect but I do the same to people who make up lies about Hillary, so why not?



He just told me that Donald admitted it and she is being quiet so nobody finds out.

That cleared everything right up.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not saying he is or isn't pedo-lusting after his daughter. I'm saying there is nothing to substantiate your claim that he is planning to or has raped his daughter. Just like the shit Hillary is talked of doing by right wing nuts, you are making up and then claiming as truth that Trump is or has done as much. Until some outside credible information comes to light, I'll say what you have said to Hillary haters:
> 
> What has he been charged with?
> 
> The thing is, there is so much about the guy that IS substantiated and IS disgusting and DOES make Trump the worst candidate to make a serious run at the office of US President in modern history. Dwell on that, is what I will do. And to be fair, every now and then, I'll pull on your beard over some of the made up shit you say. No disrespect but I do the same to people who make up lies about Hillary, so why not?


I stand behind that his words tell me about this sick fuck. The guy wants to fuck his daughter...if she was not his daughter. 
You can handle the other fucked up shit about him. The guy is wacko, possible incest pedo. Now what do you dislike about him ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the trump racists are getting desperate as shit.


Their tone and rhetoric has really been ramping up. And nobody is listening. Trump has been banging the same racist, lying ass drum for a year now and people no longer listen to him as if it were serious. Trump has peaked in the polls, is now dropping like a stone compared to Hillary and it's only June. So his propaganda machine is starting to go insanely extreme. Hillary protects a pedo rapist, my ass. Just more made up shit only now it's becoming comical rather than offensive.

Nitro is going to need some time in the funny farm after all this is over. Too funny this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Their tone and rhetoric has really been ramping up. And nobody is listening. Trump has been banging the same racist, lying ass drum for a year now and people no longer listen to him as if it were serious. Trump has peaked in the polls, is now dropping like a stone compared to Hillary and it's only June. So his propaganda machine is starting to go insanely extreme. Hillary protects a pedo rapist, my ass. Just more made up shit only now it's becoming comical rather than offensive.
> 
> Nitro is going to need some time in the funny farm after all this is over. Too funny this.


trump was only at 34% support nationally in a recent poll. with the margin of error, he could be as low as 30% in national support.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump was only at 34% support nationally in a recent poll. with the margin of error, he could be as low as 30% in national support.


dropping like a stone. And it drives the narcissist Trump crazy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what's funny is how quickly he bolted from this thread once i started bringing up his obvious homosexual desires.
> 
> not that there's anything wrong with that.


Trump should build a wall between @OddBall1st and penis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Trump should build a wall between @OddBall1st and penis.


that old man clearly wants a taste of dick before he dies.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 11, 2016)

Someone say something about "Gay Week" in the Drumpf thread?



ROCK HARD REPUBLICAN POWWEERRRRR!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that old man clearly wants a taste of dick before he dies.


I didn't know he was planing on having a kid.








I bet he cant wait to give him physical compliments with his mouth.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Trump should build a wall between @OddBall1st and penis.



Who bolted. I got kids galore ,...I type with one finger, patience doc, patience.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Who bolted. I got kids galore ,...I type with one finger, patience doc, patience.


What do you do with the other fingers?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Just Yesterday he said . View attachment 3705590 View attachment 3705597
> 
> 
> 
> yeah,im sunshine, but that doesn't mean I won't rain on pedo parades.



All of that is true and about you. So,...what`s ya problem besides not knowing what it`s like to be a dad ? Please, let that rain fall down on me,...1,2,3, go .


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> he cant wait to give him physical compliments with his mouth.


I'm stealing this for a personalized greeting card.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> What do you do with the other fingers?


 You can`t see that far or you would know.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> What do you do with the other fingers?



It can be interpreted as you are #1


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

All but my boogie picker are free to do as I please. Gotta protect the BP..


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that old man clearly wants a taste of dick before he dies.



So you gonna tell me what it tastes like or do I gotta ax your mom. ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

Can I say "your daughter has a nice rack ". Or are you the only one that allowed to say that? Double quote? Im calling MELTDOWN.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Agree that he's a sick fuck.
> 
> 
> How 'bout he's a sexist pig.
> ...



You got any news about trump`s daughter`s reaction to what he said about her ? Any at all, somebody somewhere has to. You`re smart, find some and put it up so we can read it. Please.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 11, 2016)

buck, you're either slow or a troll.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Can I say "your daughter has a nice rack ". Or are you the only one that allowed to say that? Double quote? Im calling MELTDOWN.



Yes you may, she get`s that all the time from folks.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes you may, she get`s that all the time from folks.


Send me a picture from your collection.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

ff420 said:


> buck, you're either slow or a troll.


you're a simple stupid racist who think sthat a judge born in indiana should not be allowed to oversee the trial of donald trump for fraud and violation of the RICO law.

go away, dumb racist.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Send me a picture from your collection.



Pic sent from my collection.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a simple stupid racist who think sthat a judge born in indiana should not be allowed to oversee the trial of donald trump for fraud and violation of the RICO law.
> 
> go away, dumb racist.



RICO law,...is that Mexican ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> RICO law,...is that Mexican ?


still trying to convince yourself that you're not racist?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You got any news about trump`s daughter`s reaction to what he said about her ? Any at all, somebody somewhere has to. You`re smart, find some and put it up so we can read it. Please.


I never claimed Trump was a sick pedo incest rapist. So no I don't know where to find that. Find it yourself lazy ass.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> still trying to convince yourself that you're not racist?



No try`n to find out if RICO is Mexican.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I never claimed Trump was a sick pedo incest rapist. So no I don't know where to find that. Find it yourself lazy ass.



I can`t, and neither can you. Or you would.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Now yooze guyz got me talking to myself,...Time to smoke.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I can`t, and neither can you. Or you would.


Yeah if it were true. But I think you confuse me with London who has the hard on regarding Trump's pedo-incest inclinations.

But probably you are just confused.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah if it were true. But I think you confuse me with London who has the hard on regarding Trump's pedo-incest inclinations.
> 
> But probably you are just confused.


 I axed him too,...nothing so far. Buck`s working on it, he`ll get to the bottom, he always does.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No try`n to find out if RICO is Mexican.


well, congratulations on giving up that futile quest to convince yourself that you are not racist.

because you are indeed very racist. and a latent homosexual. not that there's anything wrong with the latter.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Nevermind, Found out from your mom,...RICO is not Mexican, RICO is a penguin.

.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Is sunshine still staring at that pair I sent from my collection ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

complete meltdown.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

Smfh


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Smfh



Is that because the pair wouldn`t shake ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 11, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-pittsburgh-pa-live-stream/


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP RALLY ALERT!!*
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-pittsburgh-pa-live-stream/


Have the bandages and heavily armed porkies at the ready....the trashy outbursts and injuries are a comin'....


----------



## DaiLySmoKEr420 (Jun 11, 2016)

If you are going to elect the next president just because he is going to build a wall then PLEASE don't reproduce. We don't need anymore people like you in this country.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The slightest whiff of pedo-incest is the shit that comes out his mouth. I as a father would never think or say what that fucker says about his child.. I mean really...what man looks upon his child and thinks of dating her and liking her body. GTFO and WTF. One drunk night and he fucking his child


You obviously have thought about it because you incessantly talk about it.

Is that why you hate yourself so much?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

DaiLySmoKEr420 said:


> If you are going to elect the next president just because he is going to build a wall then PLEASE don't reproduce. We don't need anymore people like you in this country.



You mean a President that will step up and actually enforce US law and stop illegal immigration ? Or, maybe you like the current situation where anyone can enter anytime anywhere. I don`t treat my home like that, Why would I treat my Country that my home is in like that ? Is there another Country in this world that has no problem with illegal entry ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 11, 2016)

Take a look at what insurgency has done to Afghanistan.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Did you get to the bottom of the trump ordeal or what ? Is his daughter angry and suing or are you and London full of shit ?


It is the now a well known Trump family secret . Sometimes he can't hold it in and you get to hear him compliment his daughters rack. He also will fantasies about boinking her
Do you think your daughter has a nice body and would you date your daughter...if she was not your daughter?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You obviously have thought about it because you incessantly talk about it.
> 
> Is that why you hate yourself so much?


I talk about it to draw attention to the sick pervert. Why do you want to cover it up ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I talk about it to draw attention to the sick pervert. Why do you want to cover it up ?


ahe's OK with a racist sexualizing his 1 year old infant.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I talk about it to draw attention to the sick pervert. Why do you want to cover it up ?


Why do you want to gloss over the fact that you have thought about it as well. Which makes you and him equals on that point. 

I dont want to cover it up, I dont want to criminalize thought.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why do you want to gloss over the fact that you have thought about it as well. Which makes you and him equals on that point.
> 
> I dont want to cover it up, I dont want to criminalize thought.


you sick fuck. Fathers don't look at their daughters with lust. You telling on yourself creep. If you are thinking of your daughter in a sexual way, you are a sicko fucko


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2016)

shit man are U^^^ niave! ever here of Incest is Best?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> Before I started coming into politics I thought you was good peoples,seriously wtf,FP?


I know I know.

Im a race traitor and a child snuggler.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Trump, cant do that without getting a raging erection. You probably shouldn't vote for a racist, pedophile. Think about it, if your husband was a judge, trump would discriminate against him because of his heritage. Trump thinks everyone that's in charge should be white, Kinda like the kkk.


Do you have children?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *DONALD TRUMP IS CLEARLY A PEDOPHILE*


My daughter has a bubble butt. Well have to wait and see if she gets my boobs or smaller.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *ANOTHER BOMB SHELL REPORT OF CROOKED HILLARY LYING, AND FOUNDATION CRIMES!!
> 
> PAY TO PLAY WITH CROOKED CLINTON CASH!!*


Why are they giving us so many dots to connect!?

Heh


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My daughter has a bubble butt. Well have to wait and see if she gets my boobs or smaller.






Big jugs? Prove it!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

ff420 said:


> buck, you're either slow or a troll.


He's a troll.

He takes a page out of hillary's playbook.

Lie
Deny 
Falsify


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

DaiLySmoKEr420 said:


> If you are going to elect the next president just because he is going to build a wall then PLEASE don't reproduce. We don't need anymore people like you in this country.


I can tell you haven't really investigated what his platform is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you sick fuck. Fathers don't look at their daughters with lust. You telling on yourself creep. If you are thinking of your daughter in a sexual way, you are a sicko fucko



Yet millions of Americans support him. Doesn't this scare you? Shouldn't you be more concerned with the fact that all those people are running loose out there? Trump is going to lose and fade away but all those people who support his ideals will still be running around in the free world. Standing next to you in line at the grocery store. How can you even feel safe?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He's a troll.
> 
> He takes a page out of hillary's playbook.
> 
> ...


You make it to be she is some sort of criminal, what gives?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

Trump got you stressed?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you have children?


Yes, why do you ask?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You make it to be she is some sort of criminal, what gives?


She is. A super criminal. She uses government power to gain wealth, influence and more power.

She accepts donations from people she gives special favors. Look up the clinton foundation.

She broke several laws setting up an unauthorised server to handle all her government business.

She defended a pedo rapist by accusing the 13 year old girl of being a slut. She knew he was guilty but she still attacked the character of the 13 year old. 

She has been involved in so much dirt. So many investigations.

She lies. Alot!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes, why do you ask?


You dont snuggle? Do you hug?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I can tell you haven't really investigated what his platform is.


Trump hasn't even investigated what his platform is. Have you seen some of his interviews? He hardly understands the questions hes asked. Lol . To be president imo,you at least have to be able to comprehend things.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You dont snuggle? Do you hug?


Sure, you think thats the same as talking about how big my daughter's tits are going to be? Did your dad ever say "if I wasnt your dad perhaps we'd be together"? that shits not ok imo. If I was on Howard stern I wouldn't even bring up my daughters name, thats fucking scanless. In fact,id punch a muthafucker if he talked about my daughter like that in front of me.. its whatever,I guess some people just care more.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Trump hasn't even investigated what his platform is. Have you seen some of his interviews? He hardly understands the questions hes asked. Lol . To be president imo,you at least have to be able to comprehend things.


Which interviews are you referring to? 

Which questions?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2016)

good job he wasn't living next door to Wallmart when she was born


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

TRUMP is the only and last hope THE AMERICAN PEOPLE HAVE LEFT and that's the only reason he is getting my vote,That hell bitch has sold out the AMERICAN PEOPLE every chance she has had in the past and if she gets in the white house she will sell the american people out every chance she gets just like she has did in the past.Hows that chang working out from oboma for ya? She will be just like oboma but worse..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

O and iam a reg, dem, but she will never get my vote.TRUMP has never been in office befor so I know he has never sold the American people out..ky


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is. A super criminal. She uses government power to gain wealth, influence and more power.
> 
> She accepts donations from people she gives special favors. Look up the clinton foundation.
> 
> ...


do you think it was racist when your buddy and fellow trump supporter nitro harley told obama to go back to kenya?

do you think it is racist that trump thinks anyone even resembling a mexican cannot be fair towards him?

basically, why do you support a racist?

does it bother you that fdd/sheskunk agrees with you and is giving you likes?

thanks in advance for being too cowardly racist and stupid to answer. take care!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My daughter has a bubble butt. Well have to wait and see if she gets my boobs or smaller.


would you publicly comment about how you would fuck her? ya know, if she wasn't your daughter?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Which interviews are you referring to?
> 
> Which questions?


watch David Letterman rip his dumb ass in half




Listen to him answer this question


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> would you publicly comment about how you would fuck her? ya know, if she wasn't your daughter?



Do you rape all your dates?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is. A super criminal. She uses government power to gain wealth, influence and more power.
> 
> She accepts donations from people she gives special favors. Look up the clinton foundation.
> 
> ...


This is breaking news. What has she been charged with?

You support a candidate who has been charged with defrauding people of millions of dollars. That doesn't bother you?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> TRUMP is the only and last hope THE AMERICAN PEOPLE HAVE LEFT and that's the only reason he is getting my vote,That hell bitch has sold out the AMERICAN PEOPLE every chance she has had in the past and if she gets in the white house she will sell the american people out every chance she gets just like she has did in the past.Hows that chang working out from oboma for ya? She will be just like oboma but worse..ky


umm no


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you sick fuck. Fathers don't look at their daughters with lust. You telling on yourself creep. If you are thinking of your daughter in a sexual way, you are a sicko fucko


I dont have a daughter, but it appears that you do.... Who is the sick fuck now?


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 12, 2016)

I guess I never realized Don King was such a YUGE Racist! this means mike tyson is probably a racist too. man all these racists being racist​


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 12, 2016)

I would like the above post but it seems that RIU doesnt allow me to do that anymore. I click the like button and it just locks up. Thanks for the new feature RIU!!!


----------



## Rrog (Jun 12, 2016)

I think Don King actually never endorsed Trump


----------



## londonfog (Jun 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont have a daughter, but it appears that you do.... Who is the sick fuck now?


You are the sick fuck for defending Trump. 
Fathers* DO NOT* look upon their child with lust


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You are the sick fuck for defending Trump.
> Fathers* DO NOT* look upon their child with lust


I dont think he looks at his daughter with lust. I believe you have trumped - hehe that up all in your head.

Trump said he might date his daughter if she wasnt his. That is a fine, moral thing to say. What is the alternative? Was his crime saying it? 

You may want to look around and notice that you are the only one here who seems hysterical about this subject and it might be you that has the problem.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont think he looks at his daughter with lust. I believe you have trumped - hehe that up all in your head.
> 
> Trump said he might date his daughter if she wasnt his. That is a fine, moral thing to say. What is the alternative? Was his crime saying it?
> 
> You may want to look around and notice that you are the only one here who seems hysterical about this subject and it might be you that has the problem.


Many people are disgusted with Trump and his sick behavior. The only fools that are not, are his idiot fans.
Again no father should be looking at his daughter saying " she has a nice body and I would date her but I'[m her dad. Who the fuck says that ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont think he looks at his daughter with lust. I believe you have trumped - hehe that up all in your head.
> 
> Trump said he might date his daughter if she wasnt his. That is a fine, moral thing to say. What is the alternative? Was his crime saying it?
> 
> You may want to look around and notice that you are the only one here who seems hysterical about this subject and it might be you that has the problem.


now you should defend his remarks where he sexualized his 1 year old infant daughter.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont think he looks at his daughter with lust. I believe you have trumped - hehe that up all in your head.
> 
> Trump said he might date his daughter if she wasnt his. That is a fine, moral thing to say. What is the alternative? Was his crime saying it?
> 
> You may want to look around and notice that you are the only one here who seems hysterical about this subject and it might be you that has the problem.


projecting


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a simple stupid racist who think sthat a judge born in indiana should not be allowed to oversee the trial of donald trump for fraud and violation of the RICO law.
> 
> go away, dumb racist.


Yeah, you're a troll. If Trump said we need to build a wall along the Canadian border and the judge was of Canadian heritage I'd say the same thing. You need go get some new talking points.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Yeah, you're a troll. If Trump said we need to build a wall along the Canadian boarder and the judge was Canadian I'd say the same thing. You need go get some new talking points.


so you're totally not racist, you just think that mexicans or anyone with mexican heritage is not fit to oversee the trial of a white man.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're totally not racist, you just think that mexicans or anyone with mexican heritage is not fit to oversee the trial of a white man.


Not if the media is portraying the "white man" as racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Not if the media is portraying the "white man" as racist.


he is racist though. he's racist as fuck. 

are you fucking stupid?


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he is racist though. he's racist as fuck.
> 
> are you fucking stupid?


Prove to me he is racist.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he is racist though. he's racist as fuck.
> 
> are you fucking stupid?





ff420 said:


> Prove to me he is racist.


Yeah, Uncle Buck, it's that second thing.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, Uncle Buck, it's that second thing.


That's cool. Until I see Trump come out and say he hates brown people I don't consider him racist. I don't have a racist bone in my body yet buck has no problem calling me racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Prove to me he is racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I don't have a racist bone in my body


but you just don't see why a mexican should be able to judge a white man. not racist at all though.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but you just don't see why a mexican should be able to judge a white man. not racist at all though.


It has nothing to do with Trumps skin color. Switch Obama with Trump with everything else being the same and I'd still have a problem with it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> It has nothing to do with Trumps skin color. Switch Obama with Trump with everything else being the same and I'd still have a problem with it.


so you'd still be racist against mexicans or anyone with mexican heritage? ok


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Until I see Trump come out and say he hates brown people.


You are either joking, knowingly trolling, or, and I really dislike saying this about others, completely stupid.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

Neither. Trumps a piece of shit, but there are plenty of other reason not to vote for him other than misquoting him. Actually, it's not even a misquote buck posted its a quote from an employee that said Trump said it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Neither. Trumps a piece of shit, but there are plenty of other reason not to vote for the other than misquoting him.


how am i misquoting that POS racist?


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you'd still be racist against mexicans or anyone with mexican heritage? ok


Thanks man, I got a laugh out of that. I had said the judge could be of Canadian heritage first and you called me racist, then I said If it was Obama and not Trump I'd feel the same and I'm still racist.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Neither. Trumps a piece of shit, but there are plenty of other reason not to vote for the other than misquoting him.


How is it even in the realm of "misquoting" when the entire Drumpf _clan_ consists of well-documented racists and pseudo-elitist republican filth?
Lemme guess - NOT a native New Yorker and likely a Millennial, right?

This thread, dammmnnnnnn.....never thought I'd EVER live to see the day when 'white rage/frustration' became SO flagrant that people would even JOKE about voting such a monster into office, let alone speak seriously about it....it's still so _surreal_...


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> How is it even in the realm of "misquoting" when the entire Drumpf _clan_ consists of well-documented racists and pseudo-elitist republican filth?
> Lemme guess - NOT a native New Yorker and likely a Millennial, right?
> 
> This thread, dammmnnnnnn.....never thought I'd EVER live to see the day when 'white rage/frustration' became SO flagrant that people would even JOKE about voting such a monster into office, let alone speak seriously about it....it's still so _surreal_...


Buddy, I'm not frustrated at all. I wish I could be voting for Bernie in the election, but that ain't happening. The fucked up thing is I used to do a lot of things with black people and put my life in their hands and it always worked out, and now white people are calling me racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

nevermind, everyone, he has a black friend.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how am i misquoting that POS racist?


Yo. I liked your post I thought that you proved me wrong, but when I search the quote it says that is what a Trump employee said that Trump had said, not Trump himself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Yo. I liked your post I thought that you proved me wrong, but when I search the quote it says that is what a Trump employee said that Trump had said that, not Trump himself.


i wonder how many more of these you will invent an excuse for with no citation whatsoever.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i wonder how many more of these you will invent an excuse for with no citation whatsoever.


Again, that is what an employee said Trump had said. It's from the same article the last quote was from.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You are either joking, knowingly trolling, or, and I really dislike saying this about others, completely stupid.


Now you coming around.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Again, that is what an employee said Trump had said. It's from the same article the last quote was from.


and what did donald trump say about the accuracy of those quotes?

be honest here, boo boo.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Buddy, I'm not frustrated at all. I wish I could be voting for Bernie in the election, but that ain't happening. The fucked up thing is I used to do a lot of things with black people and put my life in their hands and it always worked out, and now white people are calling me racist.


This makes no sense nor does it answer the question whatsoever. 

Drumpf = Well documented racist, period.

While I am (apparently?) SHOCKING you with 'news', tell me, are you aware that this is a picture of a holiday ham, or are you wanting to dispute that painfully obvious fact because my "employee" made the ham as opposed to myself?





Water is wet, squirrels love nuts, dogs lick their crotches, etc....ALL facts, as well, that you are welcome to also research.
Talk whatever shit you'd like, really, but to say that Drumpf is NOT a racist? Tsk tsk tsk....that leaves the realm of reasonable opinion and crosses into abject _idiocy_.


----------



## ff420 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and what did donald trump say about the accuracy of those quotes?
> 
> be honest here, boo boo.


I don't know post an article that I can read about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I don't know post an article that I can read about it.


you claimed that it is only what an employee said that trump said.

if you know that much, you know what trump said later on about the veracity of those quotes.

so now i know you are being a dishonest little weasel.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/29/donald-trump-blacks-lawsuit_n_855553.html

In 1991, Trump was accused of making racial slurs against black people in a book written by John R. O’Donnell, former president of Trump Plaza Hotel & Casino, called “Trumped!” O’Donnell wrote that Trump once said, in reference to a black accountant at Trump Plaza, “laziness is a trait in blacks.” He also told O’Donnell: “Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day.”

Trump called O’Donnell a disgruntled employee but he didn’t deny allegations made in the book during an interview with _Playboy_ magazine in 1999:





“Nobody has had worse things written about them than me,” Trump says. “And here I am. The stuff O’Donnell wrote about me is probably true. The guy’s a fucking loser. A fucking loser. I brought the guy in to work for me; it turns out he didn’t know that much about what he was doing. I think I met the guy two or three times total. And this guy goes off and writes a book about me, like he knows me!”





Trump’s office has not returned several requests for comment.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This makes no sense nor does it answer the question whatsoever.
> 
> Drumpf = Well documented racist, period.
> 
> ...



Bill Clinton, well documented sexist with ties to Pedo Island. This man has the chance to be First Lady.

At least the racist can change for the better, the sexist Pedo,...Hang `Em High.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 12, 2016)

And Hillary keeps him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> the racist can change for the better


thank you for admitting that the candidate you support is racist.

but why hasn't he changed for the better?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 12, 2016)

*EXCELLENT VIDEO! *


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> thank you for admitting that the candidate you support is racist.
> 
> but why hasn't he changed for the better?



Maybe he has. Bill cannot be forgiven by me. Bill was not a mistake or error in judgment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Maybe he has.


he is literally trying to make the case right now that being of mexican descent makes you unable to be a judge in a class action lawsuit for fraud.

so why hasn't he changed for the better?



OddBall1st said:


> Bill cannot be forgiven by me. Bill was not a mistake or error in judgment.


for what? 

he is not guilty of any crime that you describe. you are just pathetically desperate.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he is literally trying to make the case right now that being of mexican descent makes you unable to be a judge in a class action lawsuit for fraud.
> 
> so why hasn't he changed for the better?
> 
> ...



Not so fast guy, The judge has ties to Mexican Cartel in the past, Kinda like Byrd. I would be surprised if he was to judge me too.

Bill said he did not have sexual relation with that women on National TV. Then Bill admitted he did. The dress was the proof.

Donald has not been found guilty of any charges. So there you go,...One lied one is said to have lied.

A President that intentionally lies to mislead and escape charges is guilty.

How is it you don`t see being caught in a lie not guilty ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 12, 2016)

Many times buck you have said association with means guilty of. Hillary is a Candidate associated with a possible Pedo and admitted liar to the people he is leading. She keeps this man as her husband.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 12, 2016)

If Hillary, since she eventually admitted Benghazi was her responsibility but not doing, she only needs to punch Bill in the face multiple times and kick him out to have my consideration for President.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah the judge has ties to la raza and was a panel member at a San Diego la raza lawyers assoc event where they awarded a scholarship to an illegal immigrant. Maybe just coincidental, but the don has a right to a fair trial and to question who's going to preside over it. As classic Donald, he went overboard in his comments about it for sure though. The politics surrounding him shouldn't be used against him in court, and this judge has every reason to not be open minded.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 12, 2016)

ff420 said:


> Buddy, I'm not frustrated at all. I wish I could be voting for Bernie in the election, but that ain't happening. The fucked up thing is I used to do a lot of things with black people and put my life in their hands and it always worked out, and now white people are calling me racist.


Belittling others is a way to feel more secure in his decision to support hillary.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 12, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *EXCELLENT VIDEO! *


I like that broadcaster. I need to watch more of his videos.


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 12, 2016)

someone who was at the club is claiming multiple shooters. hopefully they were just misremembering from getting shot in the liver, but still prayin for orlando right now​


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The judge has ties to Mexican Cartel in the past, Kinda like Byrd.


that is the most pathetically desperate pile of nonsense i have ever seen.

so incredibly desperate.



OddBall1st said:


> Bill admitted he had sex with a woman!


you said he was a pedo though. now you are just saying he had consensual sex with an adult woman.

how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> the judge has ties to la raza and was a panel member at a San Diego la raza lawyers assoc event where they awarded a scholarship to an illegal immigrant. Maybe just coincidental, but the don has a right to a fair trial and to question who's going to preside over it. As classic Donald, he went overboard in his comments about it for sure though. The politics surrounding him shouldn't be used against him in court, and this judge has every reason to not be open minded.


nice racism.

but even tronald dump's lawyer has said the judge is just doing his job and sees no reason why he should recuse himself.

but nice job at going full on racist.

@mr sunshine get a load of this sack of shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Belittling others is a way to feel more secure in his decision to support hillary.


you support a racist asshole who thinks your husband is a racist.

of course, if he is anything like you, he is.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice racism, dipshit.
> 
> but even tronald dump's lawyer has said the judge is just doing his job and sees no reason why he should recuse himself.
> 
> ...


Stop seeing situations one way and one way only, you moron. There's sides to a situation other than race. After all, the former attorney general Alberto Gonzalez (who's Mexican I think) felt it was an acceptable question from trump.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/06/04/alberto-r-gonzales-trump-has-a-right-to-question-whether-hes-getting-a-fair-trial/

Lulz


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Stop seeing situations one way and one way only, you moron. There's sides to a situation other than race. After all, the former attorney general Alberto Gonzalez (who's Mexican I think) felt it was an acceptable question from trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/06/04/alberto-r-gonzales-trump-has-a-right-to-question-whether-hes-getting-a-fair-trial/
> 
> Lulz


trump's own lawyer disagrees you racist POS.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/actions-speak-louder-than-trump-his-own-lawyer-said-the-judge-is-doing-his-job-in-trump-u-case-224338852.html


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump's own lawyer disagrees you racist POS.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/actions-speak-louder-than-trump-his-own-lawyer-said-the-judge-is-doing-his-job-in-trump-u-case-224338852.html


Lol. Of course he said trump shouldn't have said anything. He's going to try to defend the guy in court in front of a judge trump shot his mouth off about. I'd be like "dude shut the fuck up!" myself if I was supposed to try to do what he has to do. Go to bed, buck, you're grasping for straws and it's looking bad for you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lol. Of course he said trump shouldn't have said anything. He's going to try to defend the guy in court in front of a judge trump shot his mouth off about. I'd be like "dude shut the fuck up!" myself if I was supposed to try to do what he has to do. Go to bed, buck, you're grasping for straws and it's looking bad for you.


you're saying a judge can't be fair just because he is of mexican descent, the very definition of racism.

i'm sitting here showing you that even trump's own lawyer disagrees.

and you say i'm grasping at straws?

jesusfuck, you are one of those dumb racists.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're saying a judge can't be fair just because he is of mexican descent, the very definition of racism.
> 
> i'm sitting here showing you that even trump's own lawyer disagrees.
> 
> ...


Nope, wrong. I never said it has anything to do with his Mexican decent, you did. I couldn't care less if he is Polish or something. I said that based on his experiences and affiliations it's a valid question to ask if he can be impartial. Slow down, tool who cried wolf, read all the words before you force racism into another conversation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Nope, wrong. I never said it has anything to do with his Mexican decent


you said tronald dump can't get a fair trial from him because of a latino organization he is part of.

don't weasel out, ya cowardly scumbag. 



bu$hleaguer said:


> I said that based on his experiences and affiliations it's a valid question to ask if he can be impartial. Slow down, tool who cried wolf, read all the words before you force racism into another conversation.


you realize that the whole nation thinks you are racist for believing a man can't do his job simply because of his mexican heritage, right?

even republicans are calling you racist for believing that utterly racist shit.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you said tronald dump can't get a fair trial from him because of a latino organization he is part of.
> 
> don't weasel out, ya cowardly scumbag.
> 
> ...


You sure like to make up shit someone says and then attack them for it buck, don't you. I never said he can't get a fair trial, I said that he has a right to question if his trial will be fair, and pointed out a few reasons why there could be concerns.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I never said he can't get a fair trial


"this judge has every reason not to be open-minded" - you



bu$hleaguer said:


> I said that he has a right to question if his trial will be fair, and pointed out a few reasons why there could be concerns.


because he is a member of a latino organization. that was your reason. 

are you too stupid to understand that is the very definition of racism?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "this judge has every reason not to be open-minded" - you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, youre thick headed. You post quotes of mine that don't support your little captions underneath and then try to make it look how you want it to.

You don't think that a judge (regardless of race) who has ties to an organization that obviously disagrees with trump's platform could lean against him for that very reason? Seems fair to me to question it, what's the problem?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You don't think that a judge (regardless of race) who has ties to an organization that obviously disagrees with trump's platform could lean against him for that very reason? Seems fair to me to question it, what's the problem?


NCLRLA stands for equality empowerment and justice.

so you are saying trump's platform is inherently racist, number one. number two, you are saying that there is no possible way any hispanic can be objective in a fraud case if the defendant is a racist white guy.

how exactly would his membership in a latino organization prevent him from fairly hearing and trying the facts about a fraud case? spell it out, racist.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> NCLRLA stands for equality empowerment and justice.
> 
> so you are saying trump's platform is inherently racist, number one. number two, you are saying that there is no possible way any hispanic can be objective in a fraud case if the defendant is a racist white guy.
> 
> how exactly would his membership in a latino organization prevent him from fairly hearing and trying the facts about a fraud case? spell it out, racist.


Interesting how you got all that from what I've said.

But yeah, I can agree with a lot in your first two points, sure. Not just a racist white guy though, a guy who is running for prez on the very platform which is against the judge's principles.

I'm saying that I can see how it could be questionable that the judge set to hear a case against a presidential candidate who openly spews hateful comments about the judge's nationality is possibly motivated against trump. My take is that a person has a right to a fair trial, and the fact that trump raised questions about his judge in his upcoming trial is justified and he's allowed to do that. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Interesting how you got all that from what I've said.
> 
> But yeah, I can agree with a lot in your first two points, sure. Not just a racist white guy though, a guy who is running for prez on the very platform which is against the judge's principles.
> 
> I'm saying that I can see how it could be questionable that the judge set to hear a case against a presidential candidate who openly spews hateful comments about the judge's nationality is possibly motivated against trump. My take is that a person has a right to a fair trial, and the fact that trump raised questions about his judge in his upcoming trial is justified and he's allowed to do that. Nothing more nothing less.


of course trump is allowed to be racist, as are you. you are both doing a fine job of that.

but the judge isn't allowed to be. he can only cite law, not racist rhetoric like you.

funny how adamantly you defend racism.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> of course trump is allowed to be racist, as are you. you are both doing a fine job of that.
> 
> but the judge isn't allowed to be. he can only cite law, not racist rhetoric like you.
> 
> funny how adamantly you defend racism.


You're fucked in the head, buck. That's all I can say. Adamantly defending racism? Uh, ok, sure thing. Go back to trying to slither your way out of your defense of Isis in the other thread, that ones way more exciting than watching you try to make something out of nothing over here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You're fucked in the head, buck. That's all I can say. Adamantly defending racism? Uh, ok, sure thing. Go back to trying to slither your way out of your defense of Isis in the other thread, that ones way more exciting than watching you try to make something out of nothing over here.


i wouldn't exactly call your indefensible racism "nothing".


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i wouldn't exactly call your indefensible racism "nothing".


You're boring me now. I'm going over to watch the fun in the other thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You're boring me now. I'm going over to watch the fun in the other thread.


i don't think it's that you are bored, i think you are quite riled. it's just that the racism you are espousing is indefensible.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think it's that you are bored, i think you are quite riled. it's just that the racism you are espousing is indefensible.


No, I'm actually bored. I've been surfing the web for Patagonia sales and last nights bonoroo setlists, just checking back now and then so I can be entertained by your lame drivel.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

Why can't white people see how racist they are? Oblivious to their their own racism, Always trying to find a loophole. Finding a loophole doesn't make you pasty muthufuckers smart, it just makes you guys look (more) fucking racist . Trump didn't discriminate on the judge because of an organization he was a part of. He specifically said Mexican heritage, then he said he'd feel the same way if the judge was Muslim. Thats fucking racist,why would anyone want to defend a retarded looking, self centered, racist old white man? I find that guy extremely annoying, seems like he only knows 8 or 9 words. I just dont get it..


If half the people on a marijuana grow site are smarter then you, you shouldn't be the president of the United States of America.




If you want to fuck your own kid's, you shouldn't be president of the United States of America.







If the only people at your rallys are white angry people with tiny flaccid penises, you shouldn't be the president of the United States of America.





The majority of women aren't voting for trump,they all find him disgusting and disrespectful.mexicans aren't voting for his ass,African Americans aren't voting for trump. Most white people aren't either, the People that you see at his rallys are the only people voting for him. He wont come close to winning.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## bundee1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Is that George Steinbrenner?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that is the most pathetically desperate pile of nonsense i have ever seen.
> 
> so incredibly desperate.
> 
> ...



I used your deduction of affiliation means guilty of. You need to put up or shut up because nowhere did I say consensual,...you did. Now put up where I did.

You cannot deny that Bill lied to America as President and You cannot say he did not visit Pedo Island.

You aint melting now, you`re freezing. Stuck on stupid and denial.

The judge can be open minded and fair but cannot become non affiliated.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Anything else student ?


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Jun 13, 2016)

*TRUMP SPEACH ALERT!!!

Three hours from now!!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-speech-in-manchester-nh-live-stream/


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP SPEACH ALERT!!!
> 
> Three hours from now!!*
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-speech-in-manchester-nh-live-stream/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I used your deduction of affiliation means guilty of. You need to put up or shut up because nowhere did I say consensual,...you did. Now put up where I did.
> 
> You cannot deny that Bill lied to America as President and You cannot say he did not visit Pedo Island.
> 
> ...


it was actually monica lewinsky who said it was consensual sex. which is a lot different than pedophilia.

but no one is stopping you and the rest of the trump racists from being ridiculously and pathetically desperate.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it was actually monica lewinsky who said it was consensual sex. which is a lot different than pedophilia.
> 
> but no one is stopping you and the rest of the trump racists from being ridiculously and pathetically desperate.



Can you have consensual sex with a man you know is married without asking his wife ?
Bill`s visits to Pedo Island means he is a Pedo, Correct ? Unless you can say what he was doing there.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it was actually monica lewinsky who said it was consensual sex. which is a lot different than pedophilia.
> 
> but no one is stopping you and the rest of the trump racists from being ridiculously and pathetically desperate.



Your accusations against Donald are built from visiting, no charges have ever been filed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Can you have consensual sex with a man you know is married without asking his wife ?


so bill clinton was raped then?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so bill clinton was raped then?



No, Like you told me, Monica said it was consensual which involves both people agreeing. Hillary was not asked, so I asked what you think about not asking Hillary being complete consent.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so bill clinton was raped then?



That may have been a better defense but it`s not the one Bill used.

Where were you in his hour of need for advise ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No, Like you told me, Monica said it was consensual which involves both people agreeing. Hillary was not asked, so I asked what you think about not asking Hillary being complete consent.


sounds like they have an open marriage.

you gonna cry on your bible about that too, racist geezer?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sounds like they have an open marriage.
> 
> you gonna cry on your bible about that too, racist geezer?


 That may be, but I understand you wish to see a President that is married to a disgraced former President.

No, He broke his marriage vows and I cannot judge him for that. I can only remember it and use it to gage my vote.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> a disgraced former President.


disgraced? more like popular as fuck.



OddBall1st said:


> No, He broke his marriage vows


that's a far cry from being a pedo, which was your original and pathetically desperate claim.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> disgraced? more like popular as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a far cry from being a pedo, which was your original and pathetically desperate claim.


 I said both about Bill, Pedo and Cheater,...What`s a matter wit u ? Are you picking up bad reading habits ?
Yes Bill was popular, both as President and as a sexist pedo.

Now he has a chance to be First Lady. His Wife the Candidate keeps him. Not cool, any way you look at it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2016)

Woah... did anyone see the weird media loop when trump was talking about the orlando shooting?

They looped it over and over, him saying "murder gays, i dont want them in my country. "

When what he said was radical islamists murder gays and he doesnt want them in his country.

He said what happened was sad an unaccwptable but the loop kept looping tighter to cover his voice.

It was super creepy. The media is corrupt as fuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Woah... did anyone see the weird media loop when trump was talking about the orlando shooting?
> 
> They looped it over and over, him saying "murder gays, i dont want them in my country. "
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2016)

Might of just been my stream.. was definitely odd tho. I hope that wasnt a altered broadcast.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Might of just been my stream.. was definitely odd tho. I hope that wasnt a altered broadcast.


why are you so worried about a racist asshole being portrayed for what he is?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Woah... did anyone see the weird media loop when trump was talking about the orlando shooting?
> 
> They looped it over and over, him saying "murder gays, i dont want them in my country. "
> 
> ...


Yes they are corrupt and creepy. The Five, FOX NEWS, never fails to highlight such tawdry deeds by the mass media, reason why they and shitheads like Obama feel so threatened by FOX. Showed one such clip last week where NBC edited out an audience response to a question to make Trump LOOK bad.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Woah... did anyone see the weird media loop when trump was talking about the orlando shooting?
> 
> They looped it over and over, him saying "murder gays, i dont want them in my country. "
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> Might of just been my stream.. was definitely odd tho. I hope that wasnt a altered broadcast.


Why do you worry about trump more then you do about your own family? Trumps always talking shit about your husband, isn't that the person you should be defending? Instead you defend a racist white guy , that believes the only reason your husband isn't a wetback rapist is because we made the mistake of letting his undocumented criminal parents into the country. Hes talking about your daughter's grandmother, dont you even care?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Woah... did anyone see the weird media loop when trump was talking about the orlando shooting?
> 
> They looped it over and over, him saying "murder gays, i dont want them in my country. "
> 
> ...


 Hillary did it, wait, her Staff.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you so worried about a racist asshole being portrayed for what he is?



We worry about you too buck and whatever you are. Nobody`s left out.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 13, 2016)

Meanwhile, at the latest Drumpf rally/hate speech....


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

lol, the silent majority.

they might as well say they are too afraid to express their racism publicly.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I said both about Bill, Pedo and Cheater,...What`s a matter wit u ? Are you picking up bad reading habits ?
> Yes Bill was popular, both as President and as a sexist pedo.
> 
> Now he has a *chance to be First Lady. His Wife the Candidate keeps him. Not cool, any way you look at it*.


Besides being incoherent and misogynistic, you neglect the blaring reality that Bill Clinton was POTUS for 8 years and Hillary is about to be the next POTUS.

Calling him a first lady, does that put a little lead in your jelly like spine?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Besides being incoherent and misogynistic, you neglect the blaring reality that Bill Clinton was POTUS for 8 years and Hillary is about to be the next POTUS.
> 
> Calling him a first lady, does that put a little lead in your jelly like spine?


 He committed adultery as POTUS, Did you forget to mention that. Hillary supports and keeps him as her husband.

Why did you not mention Bills adultery ? Forgot ? Didn`t want to ?

Selective Fool you are, but you aint fooling me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

what smells like smegma in here?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what smells like smegma in here?



Your presence.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He committed adultery as POTUS, Did you forget to mention that. Hillary supports and keeps him as her husband.
> 
> Why did you not mention Bills adultery ? Forgot ? Didn`t want to ?
> 
> Selective Fool you are, but you aint fooling me.


You response is more like a plea for help. Your phony zealotry and obsession with unrelated personal problems is a fitting follow up to the first feeble and childish outcry.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

didn't the republicans learn 20+ years ago that when you attack bill clinton for getting a blowjob that his approval numbers only rise?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> You response is more like a plea for help. Your phony zealotry and obsession with unrelated personal problems is a fitting follow up to the first feeble and childish outcry.



No, it was calling you a fool for your post that lacked all the facts and you thinking I would buy it.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No, it was calling you a fool for your post that lacked all the facts and you thinking I would buy it.


It seems to you like adults speak a different language because you are working with the mind of a pathetic and ignorant child. Im sorry you were shortchanged. But we are equals under gods eyes.

"With every month, it has become clearer that Trump is a makeshift politician, whose rancid wit resides in his willingness to say whatever it takes to arouse the fears of a political base. He might have started his campaign with the idea of winning some votes and publicity, increasing his profile as a marketing whiz, and then dropping out. Good for business! But now that he has stunned the political world—and, likely, himself—he has shown little inclination (or, perhaps, capacity) to grow into his role, to modify his language, be it for the sake of the Republican establishment or of simple decency. He’ll have none of that. Whatever inflates his sense of self and prods the anxieties of the country—that’s what works for him."


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> It seems to you like adults speak a different language because you are working with the mind of a pathetic and ignorant child. Im sorry you were shortchanged. But we are equals under gods eyes.



And Bill still committed adultery as POTUS. You are selective when you post. Prolly use spell check too.

I`m stoned on a pot site and you just bitch about grandma.

You do know most of us are or will be stoned, Don`t you ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> It seems to you like adults speak a different language because you are working with the mind of a pathetic and ignorant child. Im sorry you were shortchanged. But we are equals under gods eyes.
> 
> "With every month, it has become clearer that Trump is a makeshift politician, whose rancid wit resides in his willingness to say whatever it takes to arouse the fears of a political base. He might have started his campaign with the idea of winning some votes and publicity, increasing his profile as a marketing whiz, and then dropping out. Good for business! But now that he has stunned the political world—and, likely, himself—he has shown little inclination (or, perhaps, capacity) to grow into his role, to modify his language, be it for the sake of the Republican establishment or of simple decency. He’ll have none of that. Whatever inflates his sense of self and prods the anxieties of the country—that’s what works for him."



If it weren`t for rollie, we wouldn`t be talking because all the other sites suck.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> And Bill still committed adultery as POTUS. You are selective when you post. Prolly use spell check too.
> 
> I`m stoned on a pot site and you just bitch about grandma.
> 
> You do know most of us are or will be stoned, Don`t you ?


Your posts are laughable, foaming at the mouth symptoms of feeble mindedness and hate.

"It feels indecent on such a day to engage these comments of Trump’s at all. But their velocity, vapidity, and sheer ugliness reflect his character, his emptiness, and, most of all, the shape of the election campaign to come. Since Trump has ascended, it’s been clear that his demagogic instincts could be tested precisely by the sort of tragedy suffered in Orlando. And, when faced with the path of modesty and the path of dark opportunism, he has chosen the latter. That’s what he is about. It’s who he is."


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> It seems to you like adults speak a different language because you are working with the mind of a pathetic and ignorant child. Im sorry you were shortchanged. But we are equals under gods eyes.
> 
> "With every month, it has become clearer that Trump is a makeshift politician, whose rancid wit resides in his willingness to say whatever it takes to arouse the fears of a political base. He might have started his campaign with the idea of winning some votes and publicity, increasing his profile as a marketing whiz, and then dropping out. Good for business! But now that he has stunned the political world—and, likely, himself—he has shown little inclination (or, perhaps, capacity) to grow into his role, to modify his language, be it for the sake of the Republican establishment or of simple decency. He’ll have none of that. Whatever inflates his sense of self and prods the anxieties of the country—that’s what works for him."



Here`s a newsflash,.....Donald Trump is not and never was a politician. He will be if elected.

Where have you been and who informed you about Donald`s so called political career ?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Here`s a newsflash,.....Donald Trump is not and never was a politician. He will be if elected.
> 
> Where have you been and who informed you about Donald`s so called political career ?


You make me laugh.

"President Obama, in his statement, displayed a sense of calm resolution, grief, and outrage—as he has done repeatedly, after mass shootings in Binghamton, Fort Hood, Tucson, Aurora, Oak Creek, Overland Park, Newtown, Chapel Hill, Charleston, Chattanooga, San Bernardino, and elsewhere. Hillary Clinton, too, issued a statement that was rational, heartfelt, and touched on all the necessary aspects of the killings as we know them thus far—terrorism, the need to go on battling terrorism, the preposterously easy availability of guns, the victimization of the L.G.B.T. community."


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2016)

The guy is getting desperate. This whole knee jerk reaction by Trump is his attempt to rebound from last week, which was about as bad a week as a politician can have. He's losing and taking down the Republican Party with him. What a conundrum for GOP leaders. They can stand next to Trump and smile when he feeds them bigot shit sandwiches with demagoguery on the side or reject the presumptive GOP nominee for Prez. 

So now, he's crowing about his greatness regarding the bigoted idea of shutting borders to members of one of the world's major religions. This while Orlando and families of victims in the worst mass shooting in the US are grieving. Also the shooter was born in the US. Maybe his next great speech will be about shutting down maternity wards to keep terrorists from sneaking in via the womb.

Here, he's advocating a country of snitches or punishing people if they don't snitch:

*
Donald Trump: Americans Who Don’t Report Their Suspicious Neighbors Should Be ‘Brought To Justice’*

_http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-orlando-san-bernardino_us_575f1802e4b0e4fe51435eb2_
_
Donald Trump on Monday proposed punishing Americans if they don’t turn in their friends and neighbors for behaving suspiciously.

“In San Bernardino, people knew what was going on, they knew exactly, but they used the excuse of racial profiling for not reporting it,” Trump said during a speech in the wake of the Orlando mass shooting. 

The presumptive GOP presidential nominee was presumably referring to unverified reports that a woman who lived near the mother of one of the San Bernardino shooters had noticed that the family received “quite a few packages within a short amount of time, and they were doing a lot of work out in the garage.”
_
I do believe he's serious. This is an act of a desperate right wing politician.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> You make me laugh.
> 
> "President Obama, in his statement, displayed a sense of calm resolution, grief, and outrage—as he has done repeatedly, after mass shootings in Binghamton, Fort Hood, Tucson, Aurora, Oak Creek, Overland Park, Newtown, Chapel Hill, Charleston, Chattanooga, San Bernardino, and elsewhere. Hillary Clinton, too, issued a statement that was rational, heartfelt, and touched on all the necessary aspects of the killings as we know them thus far—terrorism, the need to go on battling terrorism, the preposterously easy availability of guns, the victimization of the L.G.B.T. community."



Both left out this guy and how easy it was for him.




Why do you suppose they talk about obtaining legal guns without talking about how easy it is to obtain illegal guns ?

My answer is because people will throw Chicago at him and her.

What`s your answer ?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Both left out this guy and how easy it was for him.
> 
> View attachment 3707205
> 
> ...


"Your answer" the words of a clown, as expected, are laughable.

"The horror in Orlando was unspeakable. And we will learn much more about it in the days ahead. But today the event was made that much worse by a Presidential candidate who seeks to lead the country in complicated times and in its darker moments with self-aggrandizing tweets and hollow words."


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> "Your answer" the words of a clown, as expected, are laughable.
> 
> "The horror in Orlando was unspeakable. And we will learn much more about it in the days ahead. But today the event was made that much worse by a Presidential candidate who seeks to lead the country in complicated times and in its darker moments with self-aggrandizing tweets and hollow words."


 Like a true Democrat kiss ass, you avoid the question I asked. Not even an attempt to answer a legit question.
Here`s a clue, all Military`s use aggression against aggression, Why can`t Donald ?

Are you going to avoid that question too ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> "Your answer" the words of a clown, as expected, are laughable.
> 
> "The horror in Orlando was unspeakable. And we will learn much more about it in the days ahead. But today the event was made that much worse by a Presidential candidate who seeks to lead the country in complicated times and in its darker moments with self-aggrandizing tweets and hollow words."



So you know, The school killings of the toddlers in Connecticut, was horrible too. No different.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> "Your answer" the words of a clown, as expected, are laughable.
> 
> "The horror in Orlando was unspeakable. And we will learn much more about it in the days ahead. But today the event was made that much worse by a Presidential candidate who seeks to lead the country in complicated times and in its darker moments with self-aggrandizing tweets and hollow words."



Your prestigious vocabulary does not pierce armor.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So you know, The school killings of the toddlers in Connecticut, was horrible too. No different.


Too funny this. Oddball, your post defeats the very premise that Trump makes regarding banning immigration by people who are Muslims. With very few exceptions, mass murders committed over the past 40 years were perpetrated by US citizens. Your example of the Connecticut mass murder underlines the improbability of Trump's proposed ban making any difference whatsoever.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny this. Oddball, your post defeats the very premise that Trump makes regarding banning immigration by people who are Muslims. With very few exceptions, mass murders committed over the past 40 years were perpetrated by US citizens. Your example of the Connecticut mass murder underlines the improbability of Trump's proposed ban making any difference whatsoever.


 And Obama`s and Hillary`s lack of addressing obtaining illegal guns will be our downfall. When all the good folk are unarmed, the killers will kill with ease.

I fight Brute Force with Brute Force, What do you fight Brute Force with ?

Don`t say a lit candle.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny this. Oddball, your post defeats the very premise that Trump makes regarding banning immigration by people who are Muslims. With very few exceptions, mass murders committed over the past 40 years were perpetrated by US citizens. Your example of the Connecticut mass murder underlines the improbability of Trump's proposed ban making any difference whatsoever.



Did you see Kal take off ? Couldn`t bring himself to answer two simply put legit questions.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Your prestigious vocabulary does not pierce armor.


Your head isnt armoured. Its a brick.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Your head isnt armoured. Its a brick.



8" de-cap, 24" ingot. You aint get`n in.

Why did you avoid my two questions ?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I fight Brute Force with Brute Force, What do you fight Brute Force with ?


 You are not equipped to even formulate a cogent thought. By brute force you mean the angriest bit of juvenile bluster that makes us laugh? Youre the dwarfed guppie in the carnival jar reveling in your poop carpeted world.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> And Obama`s and Hillary`s lack of addressing obtaining illegal guns will be our downfall. When all the good folk are unarmed, the killers will kill with ease.
> 
> I fight Brute Force with Brute Force, What do you fight Brute Force with ?
> 
> Don`t say a lit candle.


My protection? Call 911 and common sense. Don't argue with drunks, don't put myself in bad situations and don't be stupid. Something that you can't avoid, i guess.
Haven't been in a fight since I was 12
Never been mugged
Never felt the need for a gun.

I hunt but with a spear gun while diving. Love fresh fish. I've been bit by a fish but that's the extent of my fierce battles and it was due to a mistake I made while carrying the fish. I held it by the gills and my thumb went into the fish's mouth. It bit me and I bled like a stuck pig. Got infected too. Damn thing hurt like hell. But that's it dude. Like 99% of everybody in the US, I've never been even threatened.

What kind of neighborhood do you live in?
How many non military gun battles have you been in?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> My protection? Call 911 and common sense. Don't argue with drunks, don't put myself in bad situations and don't be stupid. Something that you can't avoid, i guess.
> Haven't been in a fight since I was 12
> Never been mugged
> Never felt the need for a gun.
> ...


i once got bitten by a pike while ice fishing. still have the scar.

life is hard.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i once got bitten by a pike while ice fishing. still have the scar.
> 
> life is hard.


I once had a dudes tooth get stuck in my knuckle.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 13, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> You are not equipped to even formulate a cogent thought. By brute force you mean the angriest bit of juvenile bluster that makes us laugh? Youre the dwarfed guppie in the carnival jar reveling in your poop carpeted world.


 All you do is call names. You missed one, it`s You`re.

Putts.

You have no answers just names to call. It didn`t take long for me to hole your rhetoric.

Remember to keep the fuel tanks in the pumps topped off or you will sink too fast to get off.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> My protection? Call 911 and common sense. Don't argue with drunks, don't put myself in bad situations and don't be stupid. Something that you can't avoid, i guess.
> Haven't been in a fight since I was 12
> Never been mugged
> Never felt the need for a gun.
> ...



I live in a rough neighborhood that used to be civil. I`ve been shot at a half dozen times but never had a chance to shoot back, nobody shoots at an armed OddBall1st,...

I got bit by a Striper for the same reason, thought I knew how to hold a big Striper that didn`t want to leave the beech. They don`t have teeth but when I pulled out quick, got my own three pronged hook.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> All you do is call names. You missed one, it`s You're.


Pointing out that your 'thoughts' are incoherent, and that the tone and content of your posts is childish nonsense isnt calling you names. Your incompetence extends from spelling through logic but worst of all you mistake fear, intellectual shortcomings and ignorance for conviction. Your failed character and blind foolishness is on exhibition with nearly every post.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Pointing out that your 'thoughts' are incoherent, and that the tone and content of your posts is childish nonsense isnt calling you names. Your incompetence extends from spelling through logic but worst of all you mistake fear, intellectual shortcomings and ignorance for conviction. Your failed character and blind foolishness is on exhibition with nearly every post.



But people like watching me sink guys like you, so..........Buoyancy, it`s what floats your boat, and I took it away when you refused to answer legit question put quite simply.

You need to put messages in a capped bottle and send them up to me now. Just tie them to the line holding the reef.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> But people like watching me sink guys like you, so..........Buoyancy, it`s what floats your boat, and I took it away when you refused to answer legit question put quite simply.
> 
> You need to put messages in a capped bottle and send them up to me now. Just tie them to the line holding the reef.


That response is a testament to the poverty of your imagination and the folly of your logic.

Your "questions" are as meritless and disposable as your other "thoughts".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Why do you worry about trump more then you do about your own family? Trumps always talking shit about your husband, isn't that the person you should be defending? Instead you defend a racist white guy , that believes the only reason your husband isn't a wetback rapist is because we made the mistake of letting his undocumented criminal parents into the country. Hes talking about your daughter's grandmother, dont you even care?


They were documented.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary did it, wait, her Staff.


Did you see it? It had to have been my stream. It was some creepy shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I`ve been shot at a half dozen times


lol


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol


I think he means "friendly fire" @ the C jerk.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> But people like watching me sink guys like you, so..........Buoyancy, it`s what floats your boat, and I took it away when you refused to answer legit question put quite simply.
> 
> You need to put messages in a capped bottle and send them up to me now. Just tie them to the line holding the reef.


The only thing you sink is your dignity and possibly any remaining attachment to reality.

Your rhetorical skills place you in the under a rock level of development.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> That response is a testament to the poverty of your imagination and the folly of your logic.
> 
> Your "questions" are as meritless and disposable as your other "thoughts".



Your ship is filled with water and I did it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did you see it? It had to have been my stream. It was some creepy shit.



No but it`s not beyond a democrat or the media to do that. A sign of desperation.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol



I did too.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> The only thing you sink is your dignity and possibly any remaining attachment to reality.
> 
> Your rhetorical skills place you in the under a rock level of development.



I don`t run from questions, you do and did. Fail !


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No but it`s not beyond a democrat or the media to do that. A sign of desperation.


speaking of desperation, getting a blowjob from an intern is pedophilia.

have another meltdown.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> speaking of desperation, getting a blowjob from an intern is pedophilia.
> 
> have another meltdown.



No it`s not, you are mistaken. Going to Pedo Island puts your hand in the cookie jar. You said so yourself. Bill did both.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> speaking of desperation, getting a blowjob from an intern is pedophilia.
> 
> have another meltdown.


 Did you get everybody off your flank ship that used to be there ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

quote and reply to the same post multiple times.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No but it`s not beyond a democrat or the media to do that. A sign of desperation.


So if it was a desperate act by a losing candidate, that would be Trump.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So if it was a desperate act by a losing candidate, that would be Trump.


 Well only a democrat would think that Trump would do that to himself. Look, there you are saying it.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t run from questions, you do and did. Fail !


Lol, 


failed by a failure??? uh uh come again. your 'questions" are ludicrous just like your 'analogies'.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So if it was a desperate act by a losing candidate, that would be Trump.



Do you think slim is going around and around on his way to Oz yet ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Lol,
> 
> 
> failed by a failure??? uh uh come again. your 'questions" are ludicrous just like your 'analogies'.



No, you ran and are still running. Our readers know that, it got by you though.

Gimme some more sophisto talk.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 13, 2016)

Hillary for Prison 2016 

She's got the woman's card, and nothing else.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well only a democrat would think that Trump would do that to himself. Look, there you are saying it.


your mind operates as if it's running on pig shit. Is that what's on your breath?

You call someone a democrat with the same intentions as your fellow cave dwellers call someone gay. Bro you're a joke. Youre a damaged child acting out your confusion and frustration. It's plain to most of us that you are hurting and impoverished.

"Gimme some more sophisto talk." Yikes you are a piece of work. You have no problem letting every bit of dignity you imagine you have go down the drain.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> your mind operates as if it's running on pig shit. Is that what's on your breath?
> 
> You call someone a democrat with the same intentions as your fellow cave dwellers call someone gay. Bro you're a joke. Youre a damaged child acting out your confusion and frustration. It's plain to most of us that you are hurting and impoverished.
> 
> "Gimme some more sophisto talk." Yikes you are a piece of work. You have no problem letting every bit of dignity you imagine you have go down the drain.



And to think, you got sunk by me. What`s that say about you and your Skipper ?

And buck and Paddy are not my fellows, they are in the cave still, not me. I know how to get them out, they don't.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Hillary for Prison 2016
> 
> She's got the woman's card, and nothing else.


shes got the presidency bro. Understanding that is the diff between being connected to reality and joining the desperate clot of losers who imagine that Americans would ever allow a slimy conman to be potus.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 13, 2016)

*LIBERAL HYPOCRITES. entertainment!*


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> And to think, you got sunk by me. What`s that say about you and your Skipper ?
> 
> And buck and Paddy are not my fellows, they are in the cave still, not me. I know how to get them out, they don't.


"sunk" you have a rich fantasy life. The reality is that you are viewed as a witless, isolated nut job.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> shes got the presidency bro. Understanding that is the diff between being connected to reality and joining the desperate clot of losers who imagine that Americans would ever allow a slimy conman to be potus.



Barry got in.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 13, 2016)

*PART #2 LIBERAL HYPOCRITES! more entertainment!*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> "sunk" you have a rich fantasy life. The reality is that you are viewed as a witless, isolated nut job.


 With armor and big armor piercing rounds that come out big gigantic huge guns. You know that first hand.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Barry got in.


Are you referring to President Obama? Yes he won the presidency 2x.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> With armor and big armor piercing rounds that come out big gigantic huge guns. You know that first hand.



Did you know they suck the air out of the ship when fired and will kill you if you are on the weatherdeck ?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> With armor and big armor piercing rounds that come out big gigantic huge guns. You know that first hand.


Huge guns? you're creeping me a little perv boy.
you conflate your penis with your brain, its a trite fantasy but you are flaccid on both counts.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Are you referring to President Obama? Yes he won the presidency 2x.


 So there you have it, a slimy conman can, just like that train.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Huge guns? you're creeping me a little perv boy.
> you conflate your penis with your brain, its a trite fantasy but you are flaccid on both counts.



Big gigantic huge, not just huge.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Did you know they suck the air out of the ship when fired and will kill you if you are on the weatherdeck ?


 laughable clown go back to the circle jerk and watch out for friendly fire.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Big gigantic huge, not just huge.


bro cling to the any shred of dignity you can conjure. These huge gun posts make you look like a deeply disturbed closet case. You dont wanna heap that on top of your signature witless and incoherent style.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Huge guns? you're creeping me a little perv boy.
> you conflate your penis with your brain, its a trite fantasy but you are flaccid on both counts.



Look what you sent two Destroyers after, proof you are a fool and so is your commander.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

This is what I did to my obsolete Carrier.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

"proof" that you might be 11 years of age


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Don`t forget, I will gladly eat Crow......


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Hillary for Prison


want to make a monetary bet on that?



OneStonedPony said:


> She's got the woman's card, and nothing else.


did you think that up all by yourself?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> This is what I did to my obsolete Carrier.
> 
> View attachment 3707328


dude if you were in the military you are entitled to mental health support. Please utilize this resource


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *PART #2 LIBERAL HYPOCRITES! more entertainment!*


was it racist when you told obama to go back to kenya?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> dude if you were in the military you are entitled to mental health support. Please utilize this resource



I`m the reason they invented SINK-X


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m the reason they invented SINK-X


you are so ridiculously unhinged, incoherent and bloated with a toxic paranoia that I am gonna take a moment to pray for you.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Hillary just Stated if you are suspect, "You shouldn`t be able to buy a gun, no questions asked".

Said nothing about obtaining one illegally with no questions plus ammo.
Strait up bullshitter with an agenda to get votes.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> you are so ridiculously unhinged, incoherent and bloated with a toxic paranoia that I am gonna take a moment to pray for you.



Don`t tell Ace Yonder that.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Hopefully he can`t read.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary just Stated if you are suspect, "You shouldn`t be able to buy a gun, no questions asked".
> 
> Said nothing about obtaining one illegally with no questions plus ammo.
> Strait up bullshitter with an agenda to get votes.


in other words, you are without a clue


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Don`t tell Ace Yonder that.


"ace yonder" is he the dude that blasted you with friendly fire?

bro your private fantasy life should be kept personal. Here on RIU you are an incoherent, ridiculous clown who seems to have some kind of debilitating mental disease.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> in other words, you are without a clue



I make Kojack look like Moe, Larry and Curly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary just Stated if you are suspect, "You shouldn`t be able to buy a gun, no questions asked".
> 
> Said nothing about obtaining one illegally with no questions plus ammo.
> Strait up bullshitter with an agenda to get votes.


why do you hate jews so much?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> "ace yonder" is he the dude that blasted you with friendly fire?
> 
> bro your private fantasy life should be kept personal. Here on RIU you are an incoherent, ridiculous clown who seems to have some kind of debilitating mental disease.



No, he told me my religion was foolish cuz he couldn`t read the Bible.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you hate jews so much?



I said I hate you, not Jew, slim.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> "ace yonder" is he the dude that blasted you with friendly fire?
> 
> bro your private fantasy life should be kept personal. Here on RIU you are an incoherent, ridiculous clown who seems to have some kind of debilitating mental disease.



Ya, good weed tends to do that. How`s yours ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I said I hate you, not Jew, slim.


you think jews control the banks, hollywood, the media, and who knows what else. you have that in common with the KKK grand wizard david duke.

so why do you hate jews so much? does your wife bang jews when she goes out?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you think jews control the banks, hollywood, the media, and who knows what else. you have that in common with the KKK grand wizard david duke.
> 
> so why do you hate jews so much? does your wife bang jews when she goes out?



They do. Not a bad thing. In fact, I wish I could be that talented.

They are starting to join ISIS now too.

But I don`t hate them, just the ISIS supporters.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> They do.


they don't actually. you just indulge in KKK approved anti-semitic conspiracy theories because you hate jews.

why do you hate jews so much?


----------



## ff420 (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you claimed that it is only what an employee said that trump said.
> 
> if you know that much, you know what trump said later on about the veracity of those quotes.
> 
> ...


buck, I read that, but read the source articles they show a lot, one is from tmz, two don't exist and the other is basically a libertarian statement on affirmative action. You got nothing. Trying to prevent people coming over the border illegally is just common sense. Stopping people from coming from third world hell holes ravaged by a thousand years of infighting, without proper vetting, is common sense. You posting nonsense about racism is silly. Trump mocked a reporter with cerebral palsy on television, why would you need to insinuate racism when the dude does shit like that? Trump is a Birther, supports eminent domain for private use, bought cement from the mob, his hypocrisy of stating China and Mexico are taking the US's manufacturing while some of his clothing line is made China and Mexico, he doesn't pay construction companies, he bankrupted casinos, and plenty of other shit I'm too high to recall and all you can do is parrot the racist line. I feel embarrassed to even engage you in conversation with you. Since Bernie is out I'm going to vote for Trump because of stupid shit people like you say.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 13, 2016)

Trump for President 2016 

*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

ff420 said:


> buck, I read that, but read the source articles they show a lot, one is from tmz, two don't exist and the other is basically a libertarian statement on affirmative action. You got nothing.


ok. 

so you don't think it was racist when trump said that blacks are lazy. you don't think the line about "black people counting my money" from trump was racist.

was it racist when he denied black people apartments, got sued for it, and settled rather than dispute it?

i can keep going, but let's take the obvious racism one thing at a time and watch you pathetically try to deny it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they don't actually. you just indulge in KKK approved anti-semitic conspiracy theories because you hate jews.
> 
> why do you hate jews so much?



Who owns Clear Channel ? And the NY times ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Who owns Clear Channel ? And the NY times ?


are you now trying to articulate your KKK-approved, david duke espoused, jew-hating conspiracy theory?

you are a pathetic drooling retard.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you now trying to articulate your KKK-approved, david duke espoused, jew-hating conspiracy theory?
> 
> you are a pathetic drooling retard.



So you don`t know ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

I learned it from a Jewish guy, Howard Stern.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So you don`t know ?


go ahead, jew hater. repeat your KKK rhetoric back to us and then tell us how much you totally don't hate jews.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> go ahead, jew hater. repeat your KKK rhetoric back to us and then tell us how much you totally don't hate jews.



Really, you should listen to Stern, he don`t bullshit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Really, you should listen to Stern, he don`t bullshit.


c'mon, jew hater. let's hear all about that jew hating conspiracy theory you copied from david duke.

don't be such a pussy.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> c'mon, jew hater. let's hear all about that jew hating conspiracy theory you copied from david duke.
> 
> don't be such a pussy.



He does morning shows.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 13, 2016)

*

Maybe they have a version of Hillary or Bernie in Mexico we can illegally vote for. 

*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

the jew hater is too much of a pussy to even talk about how much he hates jews. what a coward.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 13, 2016)

*ISIS attacks on american soil sense 2014. 73 dead, SAD.*

From April to June, 2014, Ali Muhammed Brown killed four Americans on a “mission of vengeance” against the United States. On September 25, 2014, Alton Nolen beheaded an Oklahoma woman with a knife. His social media pages were covered with evidence of jihadist leanings and motivations. On May 3, 2015, Elton Simpson and Nadir Soofi attacked an exhibit of Mohammed images in Garland, Texas. They wounded a security officer, but police killed them before they were able to carry out mass murder. On July 16, 2015, Mohammad Abdulazeez killed five people at two Chattanooga recruiting stations. FBI director James Comey declared that Abdulazeez was “inspired/motivated” by terrorist propaganda. On November 4, 2015, Faisal Mohammed went on an ISIS-inspired stabbing spree — wounding four — before he was killed by campus police. On December 2, 2015, Syed Rizwan Farook and Tashfeen Malik pledged allegiance to ISIS then killed 14 people and wounded 21 at a Christmas party in San Bernardino, Calif. On January 8, 2015, Edward Archer pledged himself to ISIS and attempted to assassinate a Philadelphia police officer. The wounded officer chased down and apprehended Archer before he could commit any other acts of violence. On June 12, 2016, Omar Mateen pledged himself to ISIS and killed 49 people and wounds 53 at a gay nightclub in Orlando. 

Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/article/436545/orlando-shootings-gun-control-nra-not-our-enemy-isis-is-enemy


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary just Stated if you are suspect, "You shouldn`t be able to buy a gun, no questions asked".
> 
> Said nothing about obtaining one illegally with no questions plus ammo.
> Strait up bullshitter with an agenda to get votes.


nobody really needs a gun. They can wait to clear background checks. Just ask the victims families in Charleston if the three day limit is a reasonable time limit for background checks given the low number of people the GOP congress authorized to perform the checks,.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *ISIS attacks on american soil sense 2014. 73 dead, SAD.*
> 
> From April to June, 2014, Ali Muhammed Brown killed four Americans on a “mission of vengeance” against the United States. On September 25, 2014, Alton Nolen beheaded an Oklahoma woman with a knife. His social media pages were covered with evidence of jihadist leanings and motivations. On May 3, 2015, Elton Simpson and Nadir Soofi attacked an exhibit of Mohammed images in Garland, Texas. They wounded a security officer, but police killed them before they were able to carry out mass murder. On July 16, 2015, Mohammad Abdulazeez killed five people at two Chattanooga recruiting stations. FBI director James Comey declared that Abdulazeez was “inspired/motivated” by terrorist propaganda. On November 4, 2015, Faisal Mohammed went on an ISIS-inspired stabbing spree — wounding four — before he was killed by campus police. On December 2, 2015, Syed Rizwan Farook and Tashfeen Malik pledged allegiance to ISIS then killed 14 people and wounded 21 at a Christmas party in San Bernardino, Calif. On January 8, 2015, Edward Archer pledged himself to ISIS and attempted to assassinate a Philadelphia police officer. The wounded officer chased down and apprehended Archer before he could commit any other acts of violence. On June 12, 2016, Omar Mateen pledged himself to ISIS and killed 49 people and wounds 53 at a gay nightclub in Orlando.
> 
> Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/article/436545/orlando-shootings-gun-control-nra-not-our-enemy-isis-is-enemy


Trump says we'd be a better country if neighbors snitched on each other whenever a lot of packages or visitors show up next door. 

Would he limit the snitching to Muslim terrorists or expand it to Christian ones, who have killed a lot more Americans by far than the few you name in your bigot rap sheet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

nitro has to worry about his own family snitching on him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2016)

"Trump hug flag. Trump love flag."


----------



## TWS (Jun 14, 2016)

Y'all trying to take the guns away again. ?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey @nitro harley seems like the little bitch is CRUSHING the dumpster 49% - 42%. 

B4L


----------



## spandy (Jun 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Y'all trying to take the guns away again. ?


Didn';t you see obama and his anti gun speech just after the club shooting? Hillary even jumped on that wagon.

Its not a gun problem, its a lack of heart combined with being a douche bag problem.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*TRUMP!*



*"I'm A Gay Activist: After Orlando, I Have Switched My Vote To Trump"*


by Tyler Durden - Jun 13, 2016 4:53 PM
FacebookTwitterGoogle+LinkedInReddit

_Submitted by 'Anonymous' via PJMedia.com,_

*This is the saddest day of my life.* I can't even wrap my mind around the horror of what happened last night in Orlando, where 50 joyful dancing queers were murdered by a religious extremist. I'm sad -- devastated, in my soul -- about that; but I'm also sad that _*the events of Orlando have shattered my political beliefs, as I can no longer swear allegiance to a peace-love-and-unicorns progressive philosophy that only helps to get my fellow queers killed.*_

_**_

Yes, there is a war between religious fundamentalism and the spirit of love and tolerance. But* we progressives here in America still labor under the delusion that the religion we need to combat is Christianity.* But that's a strawman opponent, and has been so for decades. Since the 1990s, Christian extremists have essentially lost all their power, and are now toothless nonplayers in the "culture wars." Meanwhile, Muslim extremists, with guns, murder us, and on the left *our only response is to bleat about "Islamophobia" and jump through hoops trying to explain away the self-evident religious motivation for the killings.*

Oh sure, all year I've been playing the "Bernie or Hillary?" game with all the other default-Democrats in my social and professional circles. But this is no longer some kind of game.* Our lives are on the line. Although I voted for Hillary in the primary, I now cringe inwardly with shame and embarrassment at having done so, and in November I will vote for Trump.*

Why? Yes, I know that Trump is an a**hole, Trump is a clown, Trump is a motormouth buffoon. You don't have to convince me of that. But he's also the only person saying anything about putting the brakes on Islamic extremism, and in light of what happened last night in Orlando, suddenly that is the only issue that really matters when it comes to the health, well-being and safety of the queer community.

*As an aside, Trump has never said anything homophobic, and has always gotten along well with the gay community in New York, so there's that in his favor as well.*

*I also now realize, with brutal clarity, that in the progressive hierarchy of identity groups, Muslims are above gays*. Every pundit and politician -- and that includes President Obama and Hillary Clinton and half the talking heads on TV -- who today have said *"We don't know what the shooter's motivation could possibly be!"* have revealed to me their true priorities: appeasing Muslims is more important than defending the lives of gay people. Every progressive who runs interference for Islamic murderers is complicit in those murders, and I can no longer be a part of that team.

*I'm just sick of it. Sick of the hypocrisy. Sick of the pandering. Sick of the deception.*

And you know what makes me angrier still? The fact that I have to hide my identity and remain anonymous in writing this essay. *If I outed myself as a Trump supporter, I would be harassed and doxxed and shunned by everyone I know* and by the Twitter lynch mobs which up until yesterday I myself led.

_*I am ashamed. I am angry. And I am sad. I don't want to vote for Trump, but I must. And if you care about the safety of the gay community in America, so must you.*_

* * *


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2016)

in life you get what you deserve, trump ftw


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*TRUMP POLL!*


Expand / Contract


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*TRUMP TO REVEAL CLINTON BOMB SHELL!!! STAY TUNED!!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*ISLAM MURDERS GAY PEOPLE FOR SPORT!!!*


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*EPIC CROOKED CLINTON CHARITY FRAUD!!!*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> nobody really needs a gun. They can wait to clear background checks. Just ask the victims families in Charleston if the three day limit is a reasonable time limit for background checks given the low number of people the GOP congress authorized to perform the checks,.



Background checks, No, I`m for, a $40,000 trust fee on assault guns and $15,000 promise not to murder fee on ammo.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Background checks, No, I`m for, a $40,000 trust fee on assault guns and $15,000 promise not to murder fee on ammo.


So a criminal just goes and buys an illegal weapon for $500

Great... Punish the legal gun owners. BTW, does that include security guards, etc??

Because the last 2 shooters worked security and or the government and had completely clean records.

Hint: It is not about the guns.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So a criminal just goes and buys an illegal weapon for $500
> 
> Great... Punish the legal gun owners. BTW, does that include security guards, etc??
> 
> ...



The focus will turn to illegal guns, which it has yet to do.

Here`s why, I think, Our Gov. in my eyes, can do something about legal ownership, it has never attempted to gain a foothold on illegal gun possession. That will cost much more in time and money and that will chase away votes. I`m talking about high capacity guns made to kill people. Things you can`t stick in your pocket.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!!!*

6 hours and 30 minutes from now!! enjoy!!

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-in-greensboro-nc-live-stream/


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The focus will turn to illegal guns, which it has yet to do.
> 
> Here`s why, I think, Our Gov. in my eyes, can do something about legal ownership, it has never attempted to gain a foothold on illegal gun possession. That will cost much more in time and money and that will chase away votes. I`m talking about high capacity guns made to kill people. Things you can`t stick in your pocket.


I have an idea... Why doesnt OUR government enforce the gun laws currently in place? How about doing exactly what you suggest and make mandatory sentencing for people who COMMIT CRIMES with guns. It wont even address this recent shooting but at least it will not infringe upon legal gun owners rights.

It seems like the government is bent on making more victims, not fixing the problem.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

There was a post here about banning assault rifles and it just disappeared! What gives?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Obama just Stated that we are now addressing leadership in countries that allow iSIL to continue to function, Newsflash, He is the number one reason ISIL was allowed to form, He let it form when his advisers told him it will more than four years ago. The US had the chance to stop the initial push to Mosul and Bagdad which gave ISIL plenty of real estate to grow on. They took our equipment during Iran retreats and did not go after it, he stood Command down when they wanted their tanks, artillery and guns back from the retreated Iraqi Army.

Now he is pushing the blame on Assad. And Yes Mr. President, we know their label but do not know who is who you fucking moron. Including politicians who tweet and appear on TV news shows ????,.......Really sir, Hillary does it just as much as Donald.

How do you slap someone through a cable TV ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2016)

lol, i just dont think its going to help, we are in so deep. Trump said yesterday in his speech that they can make American passports better then we can!


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

That is not a foreign sales Abrams hull, it`s one of ours and it`s stolen/captured.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

The little fucking Jawa`s got them from us.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2016)

, yeah i heard about that happening. taking our tanks like that. Do you think the only solution at this point would be to flatten those bastards?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have an idea... Why doesnt OUR government enforce the gun laws currently in place? How about doing exactly what you suggest and make mandatory sentencing for people who COMMIT CRIMES with guns. It wont even address this recent shooting but at least it will not infringe upon legal gun owners rights.
> 
> It seems like the government is bent on making more victims, not fixing the problem.


GOP congress passing the funding for those enforcement actions would be good for starters.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That is not a foreign sales Abrams hull, it`s one of ours and it`s stolen/captured.
> 
> View attachment 3707712


That wasn't ours. It was the Iraqi Army's tank. They fled and abandoned arms to ISIS fighters.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That wasn't ours. It was the Iraqi Army's tank. They fled and abandoned arms to ISIS fighters.


It was loaned so the A-10 can ID and not kill it. That`s an interchangeable turret, Only we have adapters to put that non fixed turret on another vehicle, pill box, ship or whatever has the frame built in.

So, Why didn`t we go get it back ? That`s the big concern.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It was loaned so the A-10 can ID and not kill it. That`s an interchangeable turret, Only we have adapters to put that non fixed turret on another vehicle, pill box, ship or whatever has the frame built in.
> 
> So, Why didn`t we go get it back ? That`s the big concern.


Because the Iraqi Army broke and ran. And yes, it is a cause for concern. I don't understand why George W invaded that country in the first place.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Because the Iraqi Army broke and ran. And yes, it is a cause for concern. I don't understand why George W invaded that country in the first place.


Cause he was stupid. Can we fast forward to like today.... Your blame bush ticket expired years ago.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Because the Iraqi Army broke and ran. And yes, it is a cause for concern. I don't understand why George W invaded that country in the first place.


He wanted his Daddy to be proud


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Cause he was stupid. Can we fast forward to like today.... Your blame bush ticket expired years ago.


You're to stupid to understand how his actions hurts us today,


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You're to stupid to understand how his actions hurts us today,



Apparently I am too stupid to understand how Obama who campaigned on being able to fix it in his first term has proven woefully inept through his 2nd term. 

And his excuse is Bush made it bad? Pretty simplistic eh?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Apparently I am too stupid to understand how Obama who campaigned on being able to fix it in his first term has proven woefully inept through his 2nd term.
> 
> And his excuse is Bush made it bad? Pretty simplistic eh?


Baby Bush should not have invaded in the first place. There was a reason his Daddy stopped after we pushed them out of Kuwait. But you are one of those pussies who never served, but want to talk shit like you have. Pretty easy judging whilst you sit at home doing nothing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Baby Bush should not have invaded in the first place. There was a reason his Daddy stopped after we pushed them out of Kuwait. But you are one of those pussies who never served, but want to talk shit like you have. Pretty easy judging whilst you sit at home doing nothing.



So we should have never been there but you should be proud that you served? 

Nice logic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I make it a point not to talk to you. I'm allergic to snitching, racist POS



As you talk to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Baby Bush should not have invaded in the first place. There was a reason his Daddy stopped after we pushed them out of Kuwait. But you are one of those pussies who never served, but want to talk shit like you have. Pretty easy judging whilst you sit at home doing nothing.



So we should have never been there but you should be proud that you served?

Nice logic.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> As you talk to me.


You seeking my attention ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You seeking my attention ?



I am asking you to address the point you made. Unless you can't. 

How can you say "we should have never been there" and then be proud to have been there?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Because the Iraqi Army broke and ran. And yes, it is a cause for concern. I don't understand why George W invaded that country in the first place.



Well it`s limited, those sleeves stretch out, look at the service tag under the barrel, it`s empty, hasn`t even been serviced yet and it`s prolly long gone,...but the days after it should have at least been attempted to retrieve. With no gun it`s still a well armored vehichle.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I am asking you to address the point you made. Unless you can't.
> 
> How can you say "we should have never been there" and then be proud to have been there?


London has good company in this.
http://www.ivaw.org/


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well it`s limited, those sleeves stretch out, look at the service tag under the barrel, it`s empty, hasn`t even been serviced yet and it`s prolly long gone,...but the days after it should have at least been attempted to retrieve. With no gun it`s still a well armored vehichle.


ISIS can't afford to service these tanks. They are losing the war and are cut off from any major source of revenue. I've been saying this for quite a while now. Obama did us a great service by NOT sending major numbers of troops to recapture what has become an albatross around the neck of ISIS. They can't afford to service the tank and can't just let Iraqi army take it back. Its a resource drain they can't afford. Smart move, Obama.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I am asking you to address the point you made. Unless you can't.
> 
> How can you say "we should have never been there" and then be proud to have been there?


Well David Jr. I actually got out of the USAF when Baby Bush invaded Iraq. I wanted to do 30 years. instead I only got in 22.

Now why did you snitch on you friends. Did you think it was going to get you less time ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Obama just Stated that we are now addressing leadership in countries that allow iSIL to continue to function, Newsflash, He is the number one reason ISIL was allowed to form, He let it form when his advisers told him it will more than four years ago.


ISIS was founded in 1999 genius.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2016)

*HILLARY IS CRUSHING RACIST NITRO LIKE A TWIG!

 *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Well David Jr. I actually got out of the USAF when Baby Bush invaded Iraq. I wanted to do 30 years. instead I only got in 22.
> 
> Now why did you snitch on you friends. Did you think it was going to get you less time ?



So those who served during the Iraq invasion shouldn't be proud?

You do realize who got less time don't you? By a HUGE margin. Figure it out.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Nice deflection.
> 
> So those who served during the Iraq invasion shouldn't be proud?


If repeating idiot emotional manipulative blabber was useful you might be thought of as more than an imbecile.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I make it a point not to talk to you. I'm allergic to snitching, racist POS



You're doing great, by the way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> If repeating idiot emotional manipulative blabber was useful you might be thought of as more than an imbecile.



Salty, aren't they?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Should those who served in Iraq be proud of what they did?


there is a huge diference b/t following orders and doing whats right or wrong. 

doing the right thing is way above most peoples pay grade in the military


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> there is a huge diference b/t following orders and doing whats right or wrong.
> 
> doing the right thing is way above most peoples pay grade in the military



Why join if it goes against what you believe in? It's not like it's a big mystery on what happens when you sign that paper.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Why join if it goes against what you believe in? It's not like it's a big mystery on what happens when you sign that paper.


maybe the miliatary was/is their best option for employment. and you can get free training for something to do after you leave.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 14, 2016)

so who do you respect more sanders or trump?

sanders was a conscientious objector, trump used a fake medical excuse and school deferrments to get out of serving


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Should those who served in Iraq be proud of what they did?


are you going to tell us why you decided to snitch ? Is it true what the article in the newspaper said


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you going to tell us why you decided to snitch ? Is it true what the article in the newspaper said


source? 

who was his accomplice? Richard Shirley? a little 70's humor there


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ISIS was founded in 1999 genius.



So when did they have the strength to move and take Mosul ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> ISIS can't afford to service these tanks. They are losing the war and are cut off from any major source of revenue. I've been saying this for quite a while now. Obama did us a great service by NOT sending major numbers of troops to recapture what has become an albatross around the neck of ISIS. They can't afford to service the tank and can't just let Iraqi army take it back. Its a resource drain they can't afford. Smart move, Obama.


 Your argument works except the thousands ISIS killed by standing down. That`s not an issue with you ? It`s why they hate us so much, we let them do it waiting for them to run short.

Go tell the families of the dead Iraqis how great that move was.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

We saved ourselves and let them be slaughtered. We are not guilty of the killing but guilty of not stopping it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Great move Obama !!


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

That`s why he wont Skipper a ship in my fleet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you going to tell us


Should those who served in Iraq be proud of what they did?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 14, 2016)

Trumpalicious!


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Should those who served in Iraq be proud of what they did?


Should those who snitched on friends be proud of what they did ?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s why he wont Skipper a ship in my fleet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Should those who snitched on friends be proud of what they did ?



You tell me.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2016)

oh i see 4 over here. hee hawr. i can smoke like 8 trichomes from my AK-47 assault weed and get blazed beyond belief. nice show there beanie bags.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s why he wont Skipper a ship in my fleet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> View attachment 3707881


I cant see that picture, Kalonji, is that stuff for cleaning ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*MUSLIM ATTACKS TEEN GIRL. There is something going on folks!!*

*Teen schoolgirl stabbed in random attack by man ‘making Ramadan sacrifice’*

A TEENAGE girl has been stabbed by a man as a Ramadan sacrifice, according to authorities.


























476
By Michael Havis / Published 14th June 2016




OUEST FRANCE

EMERGENCY: Police at the school bus stop where the girl was reportedly stabbed
The girl was reportedly stabbed in Rennes, France, by an attacker marking the Islamic month of fasting.

Prosecutor Nicolas Jacquet confirmed the attack today, in which the 19-year-old victim sustained three stab wounds.

He said the man, who had known psychiatric problems, claimed he heard voices demanding a sacrifice for Ramadan.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*MUSLIMS ATTACK WALMART IN TEXAS!! ITS TIME TO ROUND THEM UP AND SEND THEM BACK!!!!*


*ACTIVE SHOOTING AT WALMART IN TEXAS*
June 14, 2016 • In Featured, US News Featured, US News Amarillo, Shooting, Texas, Walmart 10 Comments
AMARILLO, Texas – An active shooter and hostage situation was reported at a local Walmart in the Amarillo, Texas Tuesday morning.

There have been no reports of injuries or death at this time, but the incident is still unfolding.

1 to 3 Muslim Somalis dressed in Walmart uniforms are holding hostages at Walmart in Amarillo TX and SWAT is responding. Police are searching for a Somalian man wearing Khaki pants. The number of Somalis is unconfirmed.

The Twitter account of the city warned civilians to avoid a local Walmart due to an active shooter incident.


This story is still developing. Check back for updates.

A local ABC 7 news team have confirmed the Amarillo Police Department are evacuating people out of the West side of the building. The shooter is believed to have taken hostages.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP POLL!*
> 
> 
> Expand / Contract


C'mon man you can do better than a 1 month old poll by a fake news outlet really? Look let's face it the dumpster is the gift that keeps on giving. 

Every week now how he seems to fuck up big time, his latest was labeling the Orlando killer 'Afghan' and keep Muslims out yet the Orlando killer was born and raised less than 2 miles from where the dumpster grew up.

This guy is just a worldwide embarrassment. World leaders are shying away from him, the 3 major countries that crack down the most on human rights support him (China, North Korea, Russia).

Thugs recognize each other's handy work but unfortunately for him he's subject to American law. 

Good luck with that scam artist and the court system there bud you gonna need it.

B4L


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*MUSLIMS WIFE KNEW ABOUT THE ISLAMIC KILLERS PLANS AND SAID NOTHING WHILE MANY GAYS GET SLAUGHTERED!!!

WE MUST GO AFTER THE WHOLE FAMILY AND GET THEM THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!*

*Omar Mateen's Wife Tried to Talk Him Out of Orlando Attack, Sources Say*
by PETE WILLIAMS, TOM WINTER, JONATHAN DIENST and KEN DILANIAN


SHARE
Share
Tweet
Share
Email
Comment







Facebook
Twitter
Google Plus
Embed
Orlando Gunman's Wife Tried to Talk Him Out of Attack 3:24
The Orlando gunman's wife has told federal agents she tried to talk her husband out of carrying out the attack, NBC News has learned.

Omar Mateen's wife, Noor Zahi Salman, told the FBI she was with him when he bought ammunition and a holster, several officials familiar with the case said. She told the FBI that she once drove him to the gay nightclub, Pulse, because he wanted to scope it out.

Mateen opened fire at Pulse early Sunday, leaving 49 dead and 53 injured. Twenty-seven victims remained hospitalized Tuesday. Six were in critical condition, according to hospital officials who said the death toll was still at risk of rising because one or two of those patients were "profoundly ill."

Authorities are considering filing criminal charges against Noor for failing to tell them what she knew before the brutal attack, law enforcement officials say, but no decision has been made.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Kalonji said:


>



Lego`s ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> View attachment 3707881



Is that the enema stuff ? Why do you have some ?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Is that the enema stuff ? Why do you have some ?


Behold your "fleet" skipper!


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Lego`s ?


not sure how your fleet was engineered


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 14, 2016)

Lol faux news


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Behold your "fleet" skipper!



He never lost a guy.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You tell me.


are you asking me to tell you how you feel snitching ? Can I release your information without you running and reporting to mod ? It will help to show all what a weasel rat you are. A simple yes will only have me showing some links. Do I have your permission ?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He never lost a guy.


Point taken

But he could rely on lieutenant commander mchale


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So when did they have the strength to move and take Mosul ?


after the power vacuum opened up thanks to your dear leader george w bush's pointless war of choice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *ITS TIME TO ROUND THEM UP*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> after the power vacuum opened up thanks to your dear leader george w bush's pointless war of choice.



That`s what you get when you don`t finish what you started. Powell was right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s what you get when you don`t finish what you started. Powell was right.


that's what you get when you undertake a mission based on outright lies and without an exit strategy entirely.

and you voted for him. 

LOL


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's what you get when you undertake a mission based on outright lies and without an exit strategy entirely.
> 
> and you voted for him.
> 
> LOL



I voted for Obama. First time.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *MUSLIMS ATTACK WALMART IN TEXAS!! ITS TIME TO ROUND THEM UP AND SEND THEM BACK!!!!*
> 
> 
> *ACTIVE SHOOTING AT WALMART IN TEXAS*
> ...


Oh oh Hillary 49% - Trump 37%!

Looks like the wheels on the Chump train got busted up, better get that fixed.

LOL

Suckers

B4L


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I voted for Obama. First time.


sure you did


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*FBI IS ROUNDING UP THE WIFE OF THE MUSLIM GAY HATER, KILLER.*

*Federal prosecutors convene grand jury to investigate wife of Orlando massacre gunman, source says*
Published June 14, 2016 
FoxNews.com
Facebook10107 Twitter1914 Email Print





NOW PLAYING
What charges could wife face if she knew of Orlando plot?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *FBI IS ROUNDING UP THE WIFE OF THE MUSLIM GAY HATER, KILLER.*
> 
> *Federal prosecutors convene grand jury to investigate wife of Orlando massacre gunman, source says*
> Published June 14, 2016
> ...



why are you posting this in the trump thread? it should be in the gunman thread.

 

*HILLARY IS CRUSHING YOUR RACIST ASS LIKE A TWIG!*


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> sure you did



I did. I wanted to end the bitching and see a black man as President in my lifetime. He has his flaws but wasn`t that bad.

I voted for McCain the second time in hopes he would die from the pressure and Sarah would be the first women.
I`ve said it many times before.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Another mixed choice of two evils, I think Trump is the lesser.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 14, 2016)

Why couldn`t Jimmy Fallon or money man Jim Cramer run ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2016)

At around 1:40 on the link below, a completely candid and perfect description of a Trump supporter. BUT IT COOOUULDE


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you asking me to tell you how you feel snitching ? Can I release your information without you running and reporting to mod ? It will help to show all what a weasel rat you are. A simple yes will only have me showing some links. Do I have your permission ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


>


well, at least he has an open mind about that.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 14, 2016)

*THE MUSLIM KILLERS FATHER IS CLINTONS BUDDY OR A DONER. HERES A PICTURE OF HIM VISITING THE STATE DEPARTMENT WHERE HILLARY"S OFFICE IS!!

SOMETHING IS GOING ON FOLKS!!





*


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THE MUSLIM KILLERS FATHER IS CLINTONS BUDDY OR A DONER. HERES A PICTURE OF HIM VISITING THE STATE DEPARTMENT WHERE HILLARY"S OFFICE IS!!
> 
> SOMETHING IS GOING ON FOLKS!!
> 
> ...


Conspiracy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2016)

desperation.

hillary is leading by 12 points in the latest poll.

LOL


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 14, 2016)

Hilary will not win.. Donald has already won, we all know this deep down inside


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Hilary will not win.. Donald has already won, we all know this deep down inside


LOL


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh i see 4 over here. hee hawr. i can smoke like 8 trichomes from my AK-47 assault weed and get blazed beyond belief. nice show there beanie bags.


Got any "Ammo for Hillary"?

AK47, the european classic.Also my "house strain".


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 15, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Conspiracy?


No.Just another mass murder by a deranged american national with legal access to military grade weapons.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *MUSLIMS ATTACK WALMART IN TEXAS!! ITS TIME TO ROUND THEM UP AND SEND THEM BACK!!!!*
> 
> 
> *ACTIVE SHOOTING AT WALMART IN TEXAS*
> ...


How do you know they are Muslim Somalias?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> desperation.
> 
> hillary is leading by 12 points in the latest poll.
> 
> LOL


I believe they haven't even had a debate yet.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *MUSLIMS ATTACK WALMART IN TEXAS!! ITS TIME TO ROUND THEM UP AND SEND THEM BACK!!!!*
> 
> 
> *ACTIVE SHOOTING AT WALMART IN TEXAS*
> ...


So Nitro, how do you feel now that the media is no longer talking about Trump, effectively dismantling his campaign?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I believe they haven't even had a debate yet.


Well things just got real..Trump a TRUE threat, the media has now decided they no longer wish him to sell advertising space, have turned on him.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *MUSLIMS WIFE KNEW ABOUT THE ISLAMIC KILLERS PLANS AND SAID NOTHING WHILE MANY GAYS GET SLAUGHTERED!!!
> 
> WE MUST GO AFTER THE WHOLE FAMILY AND GET THEM THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!*
> 
> ...


'Considering' filing charges?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 15, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Hilary will not win.. Donald has already won, we all know this deep down inside


Then you will be sorry


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I cant see that picture, Kalonji, is that stuff for cleaning ?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 15, 2016)

BORN IN THE USA.BORN IN THE USA.BORN IN THE USA.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 15, 2016)

SOLD IN THE USA.SOLD IN THE USA.SOLD IN THE USA....


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 15, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> BORN IN THE USA.BORN IN THE USA.BORN IN THE USA.View attachment 3708363


and a registered democrat. who had parents that were not born here. whom supported al quaeda. I wonder if there is any connection


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 15, 2016)

Probably Not.Seems he was a Closet Homosexual with mental health problems.Congratulations for living in a country where Sick-Minded People.
can buy machine guns.America is drowning in its own cesspit.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 15, 2016)

*TRUMP RALLY ALERT!!!*

http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-in-atlanta-ga-live-stream/


----------



## londonfog (Jun 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP RALLY ALERT!!!*
> 
> http://rsbn.tv/watch-donald-trump-rally-in-atlanta-ga-live-stream/


Trump is going down hill fast


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 15, 2016)

*THE TROJAN HORSE!!!*


----------



## londonfog (Jun 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THE TROJAN HORSE!!!*


We get it. You receive your news from youtube. 
Trump is about to throw this race


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 15, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Probably Not.Seems he was a Closet Homosexual with mental health problems.Congratulations for living in a country where Sick-Minded People.
> can buy machine guns.America is drowning in its own cesspit.


Not a machine gun.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 15, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Hilary will not win.. Donald has already won, we all know this deep down inside


When I look at Obama and Hillary's face , I can tell, that they are very worried about Trump crushing them. I can feel it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> and a registered democrat. who had parents that were not born here. whom supported al quaeda. I wonder if there is any connection


i think he shot up the place because he was mentally disturbed and a latent homosexual. not sure it had to do with anything else.

congrats on making your first post without a picture, by the way. big step for a racist fucktard like you.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When I look at Obama and Hillary's face , I can tell, that they are very worried about Trump crushing them. I can feel it.


In your dreams, have you checked out the latest poll seems like the wheels fell off of that Trump train.

Trump is just like the gift that keeps on giving every time he opens his mouth he manages to spew out crap.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not a machine gun.


that's probably very comforting to the families of the dead victims.

thanks, pile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When I look at Obama and Hillary's face , I can tell, that they are very worried about Trump crushing them. I can feel it.


you also predicted a romney landslide too, racist moron.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)

Drumpf voter alert:






"_I'm just a BIT concerned about LENGTHY--BLACK--TEENAGERS..."
_


----------



## ky man (Jun 15, 2016)

TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT .TRUMP is the last hope for the AMERICAN people..ky


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 15, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> In your dreams, have you checked out the latest poll seems like the wheels fell off of that Trump train.
> 
> Trump is just like the gift that keeps on giving every time he opens his mouth he manages to spew out crap.


*2016 US PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION - NEXT PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
Odds as of June 15 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -300
Donald Trump +240


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT .TRUMP is the last hope for the AMERICAN people..ky


Trump is the hope of America's ignorant, underclass. 

He is identified as a toxic fraud by more Americans every day. When he is humiliated at the polls no doubt he will have a doozy of an excuse. His cretinish followers, that's you, will regurgitate his lame explanations for being a hideous failure. Not much different than how is it now. When he is rejected you wont live and learn youll cling to that rank pile of festering beliefs that turned out to be feces.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 15, 2016)

Trump!


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 15, 2016)

Obama is a fucking idiot.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 15, 2016)

I forgot _just_ how many shit-for-brains loudmouths crawl out of the woodwork during summer around here...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3708882
> 
> I forgot _just_ how many shit-for-brains loudmouths crawl out of the woodwork during summer around here...


Speaking of that, I havent seen you in a while... How is the summer going?


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Speaking of that, I havent seen you in a while... How is the summer going?


"Speaking of that" youre one of the dullest louts on riu.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not a machine gun.


Im an ex-infantry soldier.In my country we dont use the term semi-automatic.I can call it a sub-machine gun if you 
prefer.I dont see how technical details matter tho.Unless your a gun-nut.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

ky man said:


> TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT .TRUMP is the last hope for the AMERICAN people..ky


Are they that desperate!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

Could it be..with Presidency?


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

Fuck Hillary..fuck Muslims..go back to your alien turf.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 16, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Im an ex-infantry soldier.In my country we dont use the term semi-automatic.I can call it a sub-machine gun if you
> prefer.I dont see how technical details matter tho.Unless your a gun-nut.


 In our world technical details matter! Your country must be backward not to have semi-auto rifle. Did you use a club? They did teach you how not to hit yourself with it did they not? That would be a technical detail on how not to use your club. Just think of all the knots on your head that you didn't get just from using that technical detail. 
Machine gun is a term used by people who don't understand weapons, like you. A machine gun is a full auto weapon firing a full battle round are larger, a sub-machine gun is a full auto firing a sub-caliber round. In the us 7.63x51 or 308 is a full battle round a sub is a lesser round.
Calling an AR a machine gun is stupid and you were owned by a young mom, and you called yourself a ex-soldier? I guess you also weren't very good at that.
Try to speak of things you know something about.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> Fuck Hillary..fuck Muslims..go back to your alien turf.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> In our world technical details matter! Your country must be backward not to have semi-auto rifle. Did you use a club? They did teach you how not to hit yourself with it did they not? That would be a technical detail on how not to use your club. Just think of all the knots on your head that you didn't get just from using that technical detail.
> Machine gun is a term used by people who don't understand weapons, like you. A machine gun is a full auto weapon firing a full battle round are larger, a sub-machine gun is a full auto firing a sub-caliber round. In the us 7.63x51 or 308 is a full battle round a sub is a lesser round.
> Calling an AR a machine gun is stupid and you were owned by a young mom, and you called yourself a ex-soldier? I guess you also weren't very good at that.
> Try to speak of things you know something about.


What a rant.Hope you didnt wet yourself gun nut.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> Fuck Hillary..fuck Muslims..go back to your alien turf.


I never left my alien turf.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Speaking of that, I havent seen you in a while... How is the summer going?


It's going pretty smooth so far. Paid off this year's rent, and my kid's private school tuition. Put a new boat in my garage. Got this years crop rolling, along with a fuckton of veggies. Even found myself a summer job so I can spoil myself with some new toys during the holidays. I'm feeling good, man. How about you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> Fuck Hillary..fuck Muslims..go back to your alien turf.


look at the barely coherent crowd get upset. it's cute.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> look at the barely coherent crowd get upset. it's cute.


My favorite is that KY dude. "I aint rases! i got liek 200 hunderd blck frends. U aint cot no comen cense!"


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

Im British/Asian.SWEEEEET!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> look at the barely coherent crowd get upset. it's cute.


I know, right? And I was just bantering with the kid earlier about some video game stuff, sigh....disappointing...


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 16, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> What a rant.Hope you didnt wet yourself gun nut.


 Don't puff yourself up when you don't know shit. You called yourself a soldier, yet seemed to know nothing of it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lighten up, Francis! Or old Uncle Hulka with the big toe is gonna shove it up your ass.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Im British/Asian.SWEEEEET!




?!?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3709450
> 
> ?!?


very nice.I like ninja chicks.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Don't puff yourself up when you don't know shit. You called yourself a soldier, yet seemed to know nothing of it.


Soldier of Islam.lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Lighten up, Francis! Or old Uncle Hulka with the big toe is gonna shove it up your ass.


Whenever I hear the name 'Francis', for whatever reason(s)....


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 16, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3709177


Trump as potus is a laughable fantasy proposed by marginalized bigots with dispsable ideas accustomed to losing.

*US PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION 2016

Hillary Clinton
1/3
Donald Trump
12/5
Bernie Sanders
25/1
Joe Biden*


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It's going pretty smooth so far. Paid off this year's rent, and my kid's private school tuition. Put a new boat in my garage. Got this years crop rolling, along with a fuckton of veggies. Even found myself a summer job so I can spoil myself with some new toys during the holidays. I'm feeling good, man. How about you?


So ya say ya got all these goodies and you just found a summer job with all dat crop rollin'. Don't tell me, you're getting rich picking cotton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> So ya say ya got all these goodies and you just found a summer job with all dat crop rollin'. Don't tell me, you're getting rich picking cotton.


how's your artificial existence going? still taking 5 medications paid for by socialized medicare to keep your sorry ass alive? or are you up to 6 medications to keep your ass alive now? still cashing those socialist redistributionist checks?

welp, see ya later!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> So ya say ya got all these goodies and you just found a summer job with all dat crop rollin'. Don't tell me, you're getting rich picking cotton.


Not rich. But, I sure as shit ain't broke. I'm getting by just fine, you rotten old cunt.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> In our world technical details matter! Your country must be backward not to have semi-auto rifle. Did you use a club? They did teach you how not to hit yourself with it did they not? That would be a technical detail on how not to use your club. Just think of all the knots on your head that you didn't get just from using that technical detail.
> Machine gun is a term used by people who don't understand weapons, like you. A machine gun is a full auto weapon firing a full battle round are larger, a sub-machine gun is a full auto firing a sub-caliber round. In the us 7.63x51 or 308 is a full battle round a sub is a lesser round.
> Calling an AR a machine gun is stupid and you were owned by a young mom, and you called yourself a ex-soldier? I guess you also weren't very good at that.
> Try to speak of things you know something about.


The gun he used was a Sig Sauer MXC. In its original form, it IS a machine gun (Machine Gun: _noun _1. an automatic gun that fires bullets in rapid succession for as long as the trigger is pressed.) as it can fire fully auto ("...even with a massive silencer attached, shooting in full-auto, the MCX is extremely controllable."). He* may* have been using a semi-automatic civilian version, but it was still a variant of a machine gun, and as pointed out above there are ways to modify it to get around the restrictions, and machine gun is also defined as "any weapon convertible to such a state", so at best it is a semantics argument, not a substantive one.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> So ya say ya got all these goodies and you just found a summer job with all dat crop rollin'. Don't tell me, you're getting rich picking cotton.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Not rich. But, I sure as shit ain't broke. I'm getting by just fine, you rotten old cunt.


I am "rich" after investing in securities, IRA's and property all my life and now enjoying a retirement pension and 5 other sources of monthly income while sitting on 6 digit cash figures in about 5 financial institutions, all liquid assets no less. Let's put it this way, with the opportunities including ultra low mortgage rates of today if you're not a millionaire by the age of 60, you done fucked up and have no one to blame but yourself. I retired when I was 54 and have friends who retired in their forty's, one guy who was a key staff in the ethyl alcohol development/marketing phase both in the states and Australia. 

Just met some people whose son and wife got together a team of experts and created a business in San Antonio that caters to folks with money to burn - massage, nail manicures, sauna, fitness training etc. They sold 37 franchises in the U.S. and are considering taking it to Europe and Mexico. He was an Anesthesiologist and is now filthy rich, self made.

Now.....what's your point penis breath or you just likin' your delusional liberal feel good tirade?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I am "rich"


yet it still takes no less than 5 separate medicare paid for medications to keep your artificial ass alive.

and you still keep cashing those socialist redistributionist checks.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I am "rich" after investing in securities, IRA's and property all my life and now enjoying a retirement pension and 5 other sources of monthly income while sitting on 6 digit cash figures in about 5 financial institutions, all liquid assets no less. Let's put it this way, with the opportunities including ultra low mortgage rates of today if you're not a millionaire by the age of 60, you done fucked up and have no one to blame but yourself. I retired when I was 54 and have friends who retired in their forty's, one guy who was a key staff in the ethyl alcohol phase. Just met some people who's son and wife got together a team and created a business in San Antonio that caters to folks with money to burn - massage, nail manicures, sauna, fitness training etc. They now have 37 franchises in the U.S. and are considering taking it to Europe and Mexico. He was an Anesthesiologist and is now filthy rich, self made.
> 
> Now.....what's your point penis breath or you just likin' your delusional liberal feel good tirade?


Bro it's been noted many times that idiot level pokes such as "penis breath" tell us you're a backwards idiot, POS. As such all the other juvenile and broken man fantasies that you spin are construed as pathetic lies.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I am "rich" after investing in securities, IRA's and property all my life and now enjoying a retirement pension and 5 other sources of monthly income while sitting on 6 digit cash figures in about 5 financial institutions, all liquid assets no less. Let's put it this way, with the opportunities including ultra low mortgage rates of today if you're not a millionaire by the age of 60, you done fucked up and have no one to blame but yourself. I retired when I was 54 and have friends who retired in their forty's, one guy who was a key staff in the ethyl alcohol phase. Just met some people who's son and wife got together a team and created a business in San Antonio that caters to folks with money to burn - massage, nail manicures, sauna, fitness training etc. They now have 37 franchises in the U.S. and are considering taking it to Europe and Mexico. He was an Anesthesiologist and is now filthy rich, self made.
> 
> Now.....what's your point penis breath or you just likin' your delusional liberal feel good tirade?


Congratulations? I wasn't trying to make a point. Analxcess asked me a question about how my summer was going. I answered. I am happy with the amount of cash I make. I have never had to fuck anyone over for a cent of it either. I'm not here for internet respect, or approval. Just here to up my growing game so I can afford to spoil my kid rotten - give her everything I never had growing up - like a place to live, a decent education, etc.

You're a racist old cunt. And, nobody likes you. Lose your password.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

so did nitro harley finally have that heart attack we've all been waiting for?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 16, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> The gun he used was a Sig Sauer MXC. In its original form, it IS a machine gun (Machine Gun: _noun _1. an automatic gun that fires bullets in rapid succession for as long as the trigger is pressed.) as it can fire fully auto ("...even with a massive silencer attached, shooting in full-auto, the MCX is extremely controllable."). He* may* have been using a semi-automatic civilian version, but it was still a variant of a machine gun, and as pointed out above there are ways to modify it to get around the restrictions, and machine gun is also defined as "any weapon convertible to such a state", so at best it is a semantics argument, not a substantive one.


 An AR-15 is a civilian version of an M-16 AND THEY ARE NOT THE SAME THING, and the AR-15 and the MCX are NOT machine guns Dumb Ass.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so did nitro harley finally have that heart attack we've all been waiting for?


LOL! I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2016)

its weird not to see Nitros obnoxious posts,


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so did nitro harley finally have that heart attack we've all been waiting for?


What's a "nitro harley" ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What's a "nitro harley" ?


a highschool drop out who is slightly smarter than a fish.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> An AR-15 is a civilian version of an M-16 AND THEY ARE NOT THE SAME THING, and the AR-15 and the MCX are NOT machine guns Dumb Ass.


You're fuckin' stupid and that's all there is to it. The MCX can be purchased with full auto, full auto means machine gun, you are a fucking dimwit. The difference is just a semantic one, and the only reason to dispute it is because you can't argue with the substantive points being made so you bitch and moan over word choice. Typically pathetic. But feel free to scream at your screen all you want, it won't make you any less of a loser.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> a highschool drop out who is slightly smarter than a fish.


Don't insult fish like that


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> a highschool drop out who is slightly smarter than a fish.


Still at a loss, man... (?)

An inside/site joke?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Still at a loss, man... (?)
> 
> An inside/site joke?


It's a joke in the same way people joke about their cancer. It's the only way to cope with a world where something so shitty exists.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Speaking of that, I havent seen you in a while... How is the summer going?


You never answered my question.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 16, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> You're fuckin' stupid and that's all there is to it. The MCX can be purchased with full auto, full auto means machine gun, you are a fucking dimwit. The difference is just a semantic one, and the only reason to dispute it is because you can't argue with the substantive points being made so you bitch and moan over word choice. Typically pathetic. But feel free to scream at your screen all you want, it won't make you any less of a loser.


 Machine gun can be used rightly in many ways and is a word overused and abused by dummies like you who somehow think a semi-auto is a machine gun.
Were on the web WHAT DO WE HAVE BUT SEMANTICS. Gees how STUPID can you get.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

Greetings..
Woooohhhh!!! 


Aren't we talkin' about Mr.Trump?

-win.


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 17, 2016)

this is what we are up against, lol​


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3709991
> this is what we are up against, lol​


----------



## spandy (Jun 17, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3709991
> this is what we are up against, lol​



I dont know, that dude looks like he could hold his own.

Send him to collect my firearms. I want a shot at the title.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 17, 2016)

Not bad, pretty funny.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 17, 2016)

Watching Donald Trump implode is the greatest show on earth. Thanks @nitro harley


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 17, 2016)

i don't care who wins they're both criminals, but i found this funny.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You never answered my question.


I am doing fantastic. Despite what posters here tell me my supposedly failed business keeps setting records. The shed in the backyard is almost completed as I am working on window and door trim. Cant really complain about anything but the government!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3709991
> this is what we are up against, lol​


nice sig.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2016)

Paul Ryans a dick and Donadl Trump now is crying about Polls.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> I dont know, that dude looks like he could hold his own.


 He needs to hold his own who else would hold it for him? Except maybe buck or see4 they do have a thing for penis.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Paul Ryans a dick and Donadl Trump now is crying about Polls.


Are you supporting anyone?


----------



## ky man (Jun 17, 2016)

TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT he is the only person running for the white house that has NOT SOLD OUT THE AMERICAN PEOPLE I think TRUMP is Americas last chance to recover..ky


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 17, 2016)

what is he gonna do to make america great....?If he had the chance.
Maybe he has 2 chances,

1.Fat chance.
2.No chance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> TRUMP FOR PRESIDENT he is the only person running for the white house that has NOT SOLD OUT THE AMERICAN PEOPLE I think TRUMP is Americas last chance to recover..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 17, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> what is he gonna do to make america great....?If he had the chance.
> Maybe he has 2 chances,
> 
> 1.Fat chance.
> 2.No chance.


You will learn how to call TRUMP MR, PRESIDENT SOON.THE AMERICAN PEOPLE IS TIRED OF BEING SOLD OUT TO THE HIGEST BIDDER and thats what the dumb bitch will do if she wins for she has sold out the American people all he life and your just to dam dumb to open your eyes to see it.good luck if that bitch wins for you and your children will need it..ky


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Are you supporting anyone?


are you kidding me?


----------



## ky man (Jun 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


that's what all the gays post rite befor they go to hell.LOL KY.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> that's what all the gays post rite befor they go to hell.LOL KY.


that made no sense.

http://efukt.com/21367_Cuck_Has_Second_Thoughts.html

*"Cuck Has Second Thoughts"*
He finally decided it was time to let his wife try fucking a black dude... just once. He even films it so they can look back on this special moment. Good call because half way through he starts getting wet feet about the whole 'stranger fucking my wife' thing. *SONG*.

has this ever happened to you?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 18, 2016)

ky man said:


> You will learn how to call TRUMP MR, PRESIDENT SOON.THE AMERICAN PEOPLE IS TIRED OF BEING SOLD OUT TO THE HIGEST BIDDER and thats what the dumb bitch will do if she wins for she has sold out the American people all he life and your just to dam dumb to open your eyes to see it.good luck if that bitch wins for you and your children will need it..ky


.My children have grown up .lol.The Republicans fuck the American People over Big time.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> are you kidding me?


Im voting to keep Britain in the EU.(next week).At the laST General Election.Both main parties were so similar.
I could barely drag myself 1/4 mile to the Polling station.I voted green party.They will never win in this screwed-up
country.


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 18, 2016)

The more, the merrier!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Trump Monkeys! 

It's OK, I'm bringing it back.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3710933





rollitup said:


> Trump Monkeys!
> 
> It's OK, I'm bringing it back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


>


never saw clerks 2, eh?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just funnin . im not a trump , bernie or Gary johnson supporter since he picked a cfr dude to run with him to capture koch money..


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 19, 2016)

Donald Trump's troubles makes Merrick Garland a good choice by the GOP 

B4L


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 19, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3710933


that's baby apprentice, he's testing it out because he wants to hire and use on his campaign.

He's a stone cold racist, knuckle dragging, con man. WHO HAS ZERO CHANCE OF POTUS...

What will the biggest excuse be for trumps crushing loss??? Or will the old romney excuses be redeployed.

Isnt there a conspiracy against trump involving google and the Illuminati???


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> never saw clerks 2, eh?


It's rubbish..part 3 should be grouse..


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 19, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> The gun he used was a Sig Sauer MXC. In its original form, it IS a machine gun (Machine Gun: _noun _1. an automatic gun that fires bullets in rapid succession for as long as the trigger is pressed.) as it can fire fully auto ("...even with a massive silencer attached, shooting in full-auto, the MCX is extremely controllable."). He* may* have been using a semi-automatic civilian version, but it was still a variant of a machine gun, and as pointed out above there are ways to modify it to get around the restrictions, and machine gun is also defined as "any weapon convertible to such a state", so at best it is a semantics argument, not a substantive one.


Thanks.So gun-nut cant tell the difference between a MACHINE-GUN and a PEA-shooter.STOOPID GUN-NUT !


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 19, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Machine gun can be used rightly in many ways and is a word overused and abused by dummies like you who somehow think a semi-auto is a machine gun.
> Were on the web WHAT DO WE HAVE BUT SEMANTICS. Gees how STUPID can you get.


As stupid as you-Thats how stupid.Only a gun-nut would give a crap!


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 19, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3710933


Rascist!Prentending to be a politician.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 19, 2016)

DUH.trump.Duh!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

Reek vermin at the presidency!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## supreme bean (Jun 19, 2016)

Capitalism dont work!

Prediction.Trump will drop out.Then blame the democratic system.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


>


Not many Obese people either.lol.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

Fucking blind votes..!!


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

Just imagine...Ludacris!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2016)

Apple is joining a long list of Corporations withdrawing support for the Republican convention because of Trump.....maybe Trump ain't so business friendly after all
http://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/the-wrap/article/Apple-to-Withhold-GOP-Convention-Support-Over-8311203.php


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 19, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> As stupid as you-Thats how stupid.Only a gun-nut would give a crap!


 What would you know? YOU can't even own a gun! Maybe if you quit eating only beans you wouldn't talk out of your ass all the time. Bow to your queen serf.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

Something must be done with this zealot poof smacking hos don't matter??


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> What would you know? YOU can't even own a gun! Maybe if you quit eating only beans you wouldn't talk out of your ass all the time. Bow to your queen serf.


True i dont own a gun.I dont eat meat either.Seems you are a person with a low self-esteem .Ugly too i would imagine.
Btw.Do you mean Elizabeth II.?Im not a fan of the Royals.Or gun-fruits.Have a nice day.Dont shoot yerself in the foot while your
chewing on some cows anus.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 20, 2016)

Homegrown gun-nut.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> True i dont own a gun.I dont eat meat either.Seems you are a person with a low self-esteem .Ugly too i would imagine.
> Btw.Do you mean Elizabeth II.?Im not a fan of the Royals.Or gun-fruits.Have a nice day.Dont shoot yerself in the foot while your
> chewing on some cows anus.


You still belong to her, you are her subject, are you not?
Still you also have a government that's your overlord and a picky one at that.
Get a job and then you can afford to buy some meat. Don't they have food stamps there?
Get a crossbow and shoot a queens deer. That's a very sad story, in the us everyone gets meat [not the type buck or see4 like] most eat steak once or twice a week. Is the shortage of meat from the war with muslims?


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 20, 2016)

its not just mexico. honduras is abusing the border as well (and they don't even border us!). how he was arrested multiple times yet never deported......​


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3712498
> its not just mexico. honduras is abusing the border as well (and they don't even border us!). how he was arrested multiple times yet never deported......​


 Even when they kill people they don't get deported.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

How much you want to bet they don't deport him.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 20, 2016)

in a country of 200 million.It must be easy to find crimes commited by non-whites.Particularly if you are a rascist.
Islam and Christianity are as dumb as each other.Gun nuts are ever dumber.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 20, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> True i dont own a gun.I dont eat meat either.Seems you are a person with a low self-esteem .Ugly too i would imagine.
> Btw.Do you mean Elizabeth II.?Im not a fan of the Royals.Or gun-fruits.Have a nice day.Dont shoot yerself in the foot while your
> chewing on some cows anus.


 it's good to eat meat..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> You still belong to her, you are her subject, are you not?
> Still you also have a government that's your overlord and a picky one at that.
> Get a job and then you can afford to buy some meat. Don't they have food stamps there?
> Get a crossbow and shoot a queens deer. That's a very sad story, in the us everyone gets meat [not the type buck or see4 like] most eat steak once or twice a week. Is the shortage of meat from the war with muslims?


what type of meat does Uncle Buck and see4 eat?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Even when they kill people they don't get deported.


yeah the Mexican fellow who had like 4 felonys or something killed Kate Steinle in San Fransicko. There is a law that is trying to get passed called Kate's Law, so that that does not happen again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> its not just mexico.​


no one ever said it was. only about half of all illegal immigration is from mexico. 

mexicans were just who you trump racists focused on, which told us that you guys don'r give two shits about illegal immigration. 

you guys just hate mexicans and anyone else who isn't white.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah the Mexican fellow who had like 4 felonys or something killed Kate Steinle in San Fransicko. There is a law that is trying to get passed called Kate's Law, so that that does not happen again.


he was actually set to be deported though. the local police fucked up. law was already in place.

kate's law is just the fox news effort to get racists all riled up.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3712498
> its not just mexico. honduras is abusing the border as well (and they don't even border us!). how he was arrested multiple times yet never deported......​


one of these days, a muslim mexican illegal immigrant is going to do something wrong, run a traffic light or jaywalk or something. Racist, islamobigot Trumptards are going to froth at the mouth and demand blood.

Shitpile of stupid you are.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

This is exactly what narcissist fat cats do when they encounter rough times of their own making:

*Donald Trump Parts Ways With Controversial Campaign Manager Corey Lewandowski*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-corey-lewandowski_us_5767f5bbe4b0853f8bf15aba

Lewandowski was a shit head, no doubt about it but firing him is obvious scapegoating for Trump's own mishandling of his campaign. Fire Lewandowski, as if Trump's recent problems have nothing to do with what Trump has been saying lately. LOL


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah the Mexican fellow who had like 4 felonys or something killed Kate Steinle in San Fransicko. There is a law that is trying to get passed called Kate's Law, so that that does not happen again.


 Passing a law so that it does not happen again? Then we should pass a law making illegal to be stupid so then we will all be smart. That will work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2016)

The bill, “Establishing Mandatory Minimums for Illegal Reentry Act of 2015”, is also known as “Kate’s Law.” If passed, “Kate’s Law” would impose a mandatory five-year minimum sentence on aliens who illegally reenter the country.

The legislation was named after Kate Steinle, a thirty-two-year-old woman who was inadvertently killed by an undocumented Mexican immigrant, Juan Francisco Lopez-Sanchez, on a San Francisco pier in July of 2015.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The bill, “Establishing Mandatory Minimums for Illegal Reentry Act of 2015”, is also known as “Kate’s Law.” If passed, “Kate’s Law” would impose a mandatory five-year minimum sentence on aliens who illegally reenter the country.
> 
> The legislation was named after Kate Steinle, a thirty-two-year-old woman who was inadvertently killed by an undocumented Mexican immigrant, Juan Francisco Lopez-Sanchez, on a San Francisco pier in July of 2015.


So, fill up jails with people from Mexico? Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> one of these days, a muslim mexican illegal immigrant is going to do something wrong, run a traffic light or jaywalk or something. Racist, islamobigot Trumptards are going to froth at the mouth and demand blood.
> 
> Shitpile of stupid you are.


A mexican illegal immigrant is going to do something wrong, run a traffic light or jaywalk or kill people. Yes they do kill people and I think it was wrong of him to burn people to death even if they were homeless and they pissed him off. But you don't care, if they are muslim or Mexican.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

What I'm more curious about is, what types of bullshit are Drumpf supporters gonna backpedal with when he's (obviously) NOT elected?
Kind of hard to 'bounce back' after outing themselves as racists worshipping at the (tiny) feet of Orange Hitler, lol.

"Errrr, uhhhhh, well, when I said that I SUPPORTED him on the Mexican and Muslim thing, well, what I meant was, uhhhhh...see....well...."

Kind of like when someone walks in on you singing into a hairbrush and dancing in the bathroom mirror, eh? Only swap the singing/dancing for angry racist diatribes!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The bill, “Establishing Mandatory Minimums for Illegal Reentry Act of 2015”, is also known as “Kate’s Law.” If passed, “Kate’s Law” would impose a mandatory five-year minimum sentence on aliens who illegally reenter the country.
> 
> The legislation was named after Kate Steinle, a thirty-two-year-old woman who was inadvertently killed by an undocumented Mexican immigrant, Juan Francisco Lopez-Sanchez, on a San Francisco pier in July of 2015.


 Harry reid blocked that law from being passed. Kate was shot and killed by an illegal, 5 men burned alive by a pissed off an illegal. Yes sounds inadvertent, oops shit happens.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What I'm more curious about is, what types of bullshit are Drumpf supporters gonna backpedal with when he's (obviously) NOT elected?
> Kind of hard to 'bounce back' after outing themselves as racists worshipping at the (tiny) feet of Orange Hitler, lol.
> 
> "Errrr, uhhhhh, well, when I said that I SUPPORTED him on the Mexican and Muslim thing, well, what I meant was, uhhhhh...see....well...."
> ...


My guess is that they go harder in the direction of fascist authoritarian right. Their next candidate for president will make Trump look like a pacifist hippy. The claim will be that Trump wasn't committed enough to the cause.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, fill up jails with people from Mexico? Yeah, that makes sense.


It makes no sense to fill up jails with people from Mexico that are repeat felons that do time, then get deported and keep coming back. What do you suggest be done with these criminals?
I know what should be done to Kates killer at this point. He should be killed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> a mandatory five-year minimum sentence on aliens who illegally reenter the country.


pot growers for mandatory minimums. now i've seen it all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> But you don't care, if they are muslim or Mexican.


you're right, we only care about the crime, and not the race, nationality, ethnicity, or legal status of the person who committed it.

only racists like you care about that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I know what should be done to Kates killer at this point. He should be killed.


for inadvertently killing someone?

should we also give the death sentence to the dozens of toddlers who kill people with guns every year?

how about a mandatory 5 year prison sentence for people like adam lanza's mother, who by leaving her guns unlocked allowed for the slaughter of several dozen kindergarteners when her son got a hold of those guns?

racism like you harbor should not factor into the judicial system in any way.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> pot growers for mandatory minimums. now i've seen it all.


your right Uncle Buck, San Fransicko really fucked this one up. There is every reason to believe that had San Francisco turned Sanchez over to ICE, he would have been deported and Kathryn Steinle would be alive today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> for inadvertently killing someone?
> 
> should we also give the death sentence to the dozens of toddlers who kill people with guns every year?
> 
> ...


what? lol. This was a grown man, not a toddler! your being ridiculous! lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what? lol. This was a grown man, not a toddler! your being ridiculous! lol


no i'm not. intent is considered in every case. hence why we have things like first degree murder, second degree murder, manslaughter, involuntary manslaughter, and the like.

you want harsher sentences for some based on race. not very cool.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It makes no sense to fill up jails with people from Mexico that are repeat felons that do time, then get deported and keep coming back. What do you suggest be done with these criminals?
> I know what should be done to Kates killer at this point. He should be killed.


 Send them to gay bars and maybe the muslims will shoot them inadvertently.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Send them to gay bars and maybe the muslims will shoot them inadvertently.


do you know why hate crime laws exist?

it is because white people, especially religious white christians, killed so many gay people simply for being gay.

but i don't see you ever try to make that case.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It makes no sense to fill up jails with people from Mexico that are repeat felons that do time, then get deported and keep coming back. What do you suggest be done with these criminals?


Congressional Summary of the bill:
This bill amends the Immigration and Nationality Act to increase penalties applicable to aliens who unlawfully reenter the United States after being removed.

What you said isn't what the bill does. It isn't just about illegal immigrants who re-enter and commit a crime. It puts anybody who re-enters in jail. It would fill up the jails with people who have never hurt anybody. Really? Fill up jails with WOD pot smokers and harmless indigent foreigners? 

Why was the guy who killed Kate not put in jail when he committed earlier offenses? Because it was cheaper to ship him off to Mexico, and a bureaucrat followed orders to do so. Laws were already in place and an official and system circumvented the law to save money and make room for WOD offenders. 

Why don't we enforce laws already on the books instead of piling on new ones? 

But it only has a 3% chance of passing, so there is some comfort to be found there.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you know why hate crime laws exist?
> 
> it is because white people, especially religious white christians, killed so many gay people simply for being gay.
> 
> but i don't see you ever try to make that case.


 I know of muslims killing a hell of a lot of gays all over the world have you been making this case?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I know of muslims killing a hell of a lot of gays all over the world have you been making this case?


there are enough bigots like you to worry about at home before i start trying to troll the world.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Send them to gay bars and maybe the muslims will shoot them inadvertently.


You are putrid.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there are enough bigots like you to worry about at home before i start trying to troll the world.


 I am a bigot for thinking its wrong for muslims to kill gays?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks like the Trump campaign is turning on itself. Looks like Donald is about to fire everyone. Maybe we will get lucky and he fire himself 
Greatness show on earth


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I am a bigot for thinking its wrong for muslims to kill gays?


no, but i have already outlined why you are a bigot and you are simply too stupid to follow along.

for example, it is wrong for anyone to kill someone for being gay. you only seem to have an objection to the muslims that do it though. bigot.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You are putrid.


 Thank you.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I am a bigot for thinking its wrong for muslims to kill gays?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no i'm not. intent is considered in every case. hence why we have things like first degree murder, second degree murder, manslaughter, involuntary manslaughter, and the like.
> 
> you want harsher sentences for some based on race. not very cool.


I see where you are coming from now. I really dont know that much about Kates Law. I am trying to understand it. I dont want harsher sentences for people based on there race.. If I for some reason came across that way, its not the case at all. What i do think would be fitting, though, it that the man who murdered Kate should have his life taken for his action of murdering Kate.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Looks like the Trump campaign is turning on itself. Looks like Donald is about to fire everyone. Maybe we will get lucky and he will off himself.
> Greatness show on earth


Fixed!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, but i have already outlined why you are a bigot and you are simply too stupid to follow along.
> 
> for example, it is wrong for anyone to kill someone for being gay. you only seem to have an objection to the muslims that do it though. bigot.


 The next time a white Christion kills 50 gays I will make sure that you know that I QBJECT to it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I see where you are coming from now. I really dont know that much about Kates Law. I am trying to understand it. I dont want harsher sentences for people based on there race.. If I for some reason came across that way, its not the case at all. What i do think would be fitting, though, it that the man who murdered Kate should have his life taken for his action of murdering Kate.


he didn't murder her though. there wasn't even any intent.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> The next time a white Christion kills 50 gays I will make sure that you know that I QBJECT to it.


that's already happened though. did you not see uganda's law about executing homosexuals? that was penned by an american christian named scott lively. american groups like chic-fil-a donated to this guy. when that become public knowledge, morons like you ran out to chic-fil-a as quickly as possible.

takes a lot of gall to be as hypocritic, hateful, and bigoted as you are.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he didn't murder her though. there wasn't even any intent.


what? seems like there is a lot more to the story then i understand. such a strange turn of events.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what? seems like there is a lot more to the story then i understand. such a strange turn of events.


yeah, probably best not to open your mouth when so uninformed.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2016)

@dr Amber tricep, Why call yourself dr when you don't know when to use there or their, dr fukin moron?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he didn't murder her though. there wasn't even any intent.


 Did you read his mind? How would you know.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> My kids look at me and are like, " is that a boy or girl?"


Isn't this closer to the truth, _honestly?_


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Chic-fil-a is the best, cleanest fast food restaurant. The other fast food places are dirty with crackheads, ho's and transgenders. We go to the McDonald's drive thru and my kids are like, " is that a boy or girl?"


Do you teach your kids that they are human too


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you teach your kids that they are human too


Of COUSE he doesn't, c'mon....he's too busy battling his _own_ racism/repressed homosexuality/feelings of sexual inadequacy/daddy issues/etc.etc.

Oh, and also supressing his 3" boner at the *sight* of those "crackheads and transgenders"....


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I am a bigot for thinking its wrong for muslims to kill gays?


no, you are bigot for focusing on that as the explanation. The guy was mentally disturbed, angry over something more than gays and showed it almost everywhere he went. He could have found the same justifications from any major religion except maybe Buddhist. But no, Muslim and stop the inquiry there, bigot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Did you read his mind? How would you know.


you strike me as the type who would casually fuck his own sister before lacing up his boots to protest gay marriage.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> no, you are bigot for focusing on that as the explanation. The guy was mentally disturbed, angry over something more than gays and showed it almost everywhere he went. He could have found the same justifications from any major religion except maybe Buddhist. But no, Muslim and stop the inquiry there, bigot.


Why take the time to type/have enough respect to reply so thoroughly? It's akin to trying to explain basic human rights to a garden slug....why _bother?_


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Why take the time to type/have enough respect to reply so thoroughly? It's akin to trying to explain basic human rights to a garden slug....why _bother?_


Maybe somebody else will read it and the idea will stick. It's a long shot, I know. Just my style, I guess. The guy is actually just a troll as is shoreline.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Why take the time to type/have enough respect to reply so thoroughly? It's akin to trying to explain basic human rights to a garden slug....why _bother?_


you are coming along just nicely. Soon you will just call them stupid fuckers... and you would be so correct


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's already happened though. did you not see uganda's law about executing homosexuals?


 So you are saying BLACKS are executing gays in Uganda. Muslims killing gays everywhere and with your corkscrew brain see it as all caused by Christian white American males.



UncleBuck said:


> takes a lot of gall to be hypocritic, hateful, and bigoted


 I will take your word for it as you have the gall to be most hateful bigoted hypocrite that I have been around or know of.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> no, you are bigot for focusing on that as the explanation. The guy was mentally disturbed, angry over something more than gays and showed it almost everywhere he went. He could have found the same justifications from any major religion except maybe Buddhist. But no, Muslim and stop the inquiry there, bigot.


Maybe it was the evil gun that did it and he was under its control, you would like it to be the fault of the gun wouldn't you? The truth is he was a EVIL MUSLIM WHOS RELIGION SAYS GAYS SHOULD BE KILLED SO HE KILLED THEM. Very simple and now he has 72 virgins, gee I would like 72 virgins but I am not a muslim. I don't want to kill gays, stone to death rape victims or cutoff peoples heads so I don't guess I qualify to be a muslim.
When it walks like a duck quacks like a duck its a fucking duck, well he wasn't a fucking duck. He was a MUSLIM.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> BLACKS are executing gays in Uganda.


they brought in scott lively to write the law though. this guy:







i know you like to blame everything on non-whites and non-christians, but ya gotta own what is yours, bible thumper.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Maybe it was the evil gun that did it and he was under its control, you would like it to be the fault of the gun wouldn't you? The truth is he was a EVIL MUSLIM WHOS RELIGION SAYS GAYS SHOULD BE KILLED SO HE KILLED THEM. Very simple and now he has 72 virgins, gee I would like 72 virgins but I am not a muslim. I don't want to kill gays, stone to death rape victims or cutoff peoples heads so I don't guess I qualify to be a muslim.
> When it walks like a duck quacks like a duck its a fucking duck, well he wasn't a fucking duck. He was a MUSLIM.


nice caps lock meltdown, retard.

american muslims are more tolerant and accepting of gays than white evangelical christians are though.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

If by some stroke of DUMB (literally) luck the orange one DOES make it into office, I give his reign six months, tops...


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they brought in scott lively to write the law though. this guy:


 What I want to know is WHERE DID THE PAPER COME FROM? I would put money on it being WHITE but the ink was probably black I would bet on it. Who all wanted this LAW were they black?
What should we draw from this?
Where does blame lie? the PAPER [white] the INK [black] the CLERK that wrote it[white] the MAKERS of the law [BLACK] the EXECUTERS of the law [BLACK]
So they hire a guy to write the law. Is your point they are not smart enough to write it?
Tell me there are muslims behind this aren't there.
What is your point? That muslims are killing gays in other countrys?
I give up. What was your point?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice caps lock meltdown, retard.
> 
> american muslims are more tolerant and accepting of gays than white evangelical christians are though.


 You should tell that to those who lived through the shooting and the kin of those that didn't.
They will feel glad to hear your stats and give them a warm glow of happiness inside.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> there are muslims behind this aren't there.


nope, white christian male supported monetarily by millions of other white christian males.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> You should tell that to those who lived through the shooting and the kin of those that didn't.
> They will feel glad to hear your stats and give them a warm glow of happiness inside.


i think they already know.

ya know, having been told all their lives by white christians that they are lesser people, it kinda gives them the hint that white christians like you fucking hate them.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Dear Herr Drumpf: Suck it!






_"I tell you what: some people got everything;
Some people got nothing;
Some people got hopes and dreams;
Some people got ways and means!"_


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, white christian male supported monetarily by millions of other white christian males.


 You really are STUPID! BLACKS and MUSLIMS killing gays and you say its white Christian males. Gee I just explained it to you in BLACK and WHITE dummy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> You really are STUPID! BLACKS and MUSLIMS killing gays and you say its white Christian males. Gee I just explained it to you in BLACK and WHITE dummy.









this guy was bombing gay night clubs before it was cool.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Maybe it was the evil gun that did it and he was under its control, you would like it to be the fault of the gun wouldn't you? The truth is he was a EVIL MUSLIM WHOS RELIGION SAYS GAYS SHOULD BE KILLED SO HE KILLED THEM. Very simple and now he has 72 virgins, gee I would like 72 virgins but I am not a muslim. I don't want to kill gays, stone to death rape victims or cutoff peoples heads so I don't guess I qualify to be a muslim.
> When it walks like a duck quacks like a duck its a fucking duck, well he wasn't a fucking duck. He was a MUSLIM.


There is so much wrong with this reply. I'll first post my message that you responded to, then break it down. But I'll start off by saying you are either a complete troll or so completely lost in your hatred that you can't even read what somebody says without injecting your hatred into it.
What I said was:


Fogdog said:


> no, you are bigot for focusing on that as the explanation. The guy was mentally disturbed, angry over something more than gays and showed it almost everywhere he went. He could have found the same justifications from any major religion except maybe Buddhist. But no, Muslim and stop the inquiry there, bigot.





mynameisnobody said:


> Maybe it was the evil gun that did it and he was under its control, you would like it to be the fault of the gun wouldn't you?


So this ^^ goes completely off the rails. I don't even mention the gun. I say in my post that the shooter was a mentally disturbed, angry person. Your post was completely deranged. Wow. You have lost it man. Maybe I should call you in to the FBI as an unstable person about to hurt people.



mynameisnobody said:


> The truth is he was a EVIL MUSLIM WHOS RELIGION SAYS GAYS SHOULD BE KILLED SO HE KILLED THEM.


What kind of truth is that? No, the truth is that he was mentally disturbed and angry about something and directed his anger at gays after he stopped beating his wife. He beat his wives, he scared co-workers and he was vocal enough about his violent tendencies that a person who knew him at the mosque he attended called the FBI to tell them about the things he said. I am atheist so am not blinded by any one faith. From what I see, they all have fucked up messages in them as well as some good teaching regarding how we should treat everybody fairly and well. Yet we have only rare instances where Christians (mostly) and Muslims (rarely) act on the archaic lines promoting violence. Mostly and its a good thing, people choose to believe the fucked up violent stuff are metaphors for rejecting a life style but not to actually do it. What you refer to is extreme and rare, not only in this country but world wide.

You seem to focus on the violent stuff. Maybe I should call you in to the FBI as an unstable person about to hurt people.



mynameisnobody said:


> Very simple and now he has 72 virgins, gee I would like 72 virgins but I am not a muslim.


Do you believe in Santa Claus too?



mynameisnobody said:


> I don't want to kill gays, stone to death rape victims or cutoff peoples heads so I don't guess I qualify to be a muslim.


From what you say, you qualify as Christian extremist and while you don't want to hurt gays right now, you did because after shooting up planned parenthood clinics, black churches and mosques, that's what Christian extremists do. The other snuff fantasies you discuss are quite disgusting. Maybe I should call you in to the FBI as an unstable person about to hurt people.



mynameisnobody said:


> When it walks like a duck quacks like a duck its a fucking duck, well he wasn't a fucking duck. He was a MUSLIM.


Now you are talking about fucking ducks. @UncleBuck might want to call you in to the FBI for your sexual tendencies towards ducks. Muslims don't advocate that. Extremist Christians, as far as I can tell from the headlines are capable of anything. Now, as far as that guy fucking ducks is concerned, I can't say one way or the other. Because, quite obviously, the Orlando shooter was mentally disturbed and angry about something and directed his anger at gays after he stopped beating his wife.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this guy was bombing gay night clubs before it was cool.


Hey hey, let's leave Ben Affleck OUT of this nonsense!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this guy was bombing gay night clubs before it was cool.


 How many gays did he kill?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you believe in Santa Clause too?


He suuurrreeee does...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> How many gays did he kill?


so it's OK when a white christian bombs a gay nightclub as long as he doesn't kill as many people as the other guy?

wow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is so much wrong with this reply. I'll first post my message that you responded to, then break it down. But I'll start off by saying you are either a complete troll or so completely lost in your hatred that you can't even read what somebody says without injecting your hatred into it.
> What I said was:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He suuurrreeee does...
> 
> View attachment 3713067


I guess maybe the 72 virgins don't have to be female, huh?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I guess maybe the 72 virgins don't have to be female, huh?


I dunno about all _that_, but I can tell you that he *very* much enjoyed meeting 'Santa' (daddy) at that event...he's the guy in the yellow shirt, you can really see his passion!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

*NATIONAL HERO*


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *NATIONAL HERO*


?

(Recently figured out 'image search', but it produced nothing...)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

http://www.redstate.com/neil_stevens/2016/06/20/breaking-arrest-trump-rally-foiled-assassination-attempt/

better luck to the next one.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

[FOGDOG
So this ^^ goes completely off the rails. I don't even mention the gun. I say in my post that the shooter was a mentally disturbed, angry person. Your post was completely deranged. Wow. You have lost it man. Maybe I should call you in to the FBI as an unstable person about to hurt people.]

*How stupid are you I bring up the gun and you go off the deep end.*


What kind of truth is that? No, the truth is that he was mentally disturbed and angry about something and directed his anger at gays after he stopped beating his wife. He beat his wives,

*Mentally disturbed, beats wives. Sounds muslim.*

he scared co-workers and he was vocal enough about his violent tendencies that a person who knew him at the mosque he attended called the FBI to tell them about the things he said. 
*
Violent goes to a Mosque. I think he was a muslim.*

I am atheist so am not blinded by any one faith.

*You are blinded by your own religion, you see an atheist takes it on his faith that there are no gods and your religion is that all others are wrong and yours is the only true religion the same as other religion.*

From what I see, they all have fucked up messages in them as well as some good teaching regarding how we should treat everybody fairly and well. Yet we have only rare instances where Christians (mostly) and Muslims (rarely) act on the archaic lines promoting violence. Mostly and its a good thing, people choose to believe the fucked up violent stuff are metaphors for rejecting a life style but not to actually do it. What you refer to is extreme and rare, not only in this country but world wide.

*Well the rare and extreme as YOU put it seems to happen all the time. You should tell the muslims that their not doing it right.*

You seem to focus on the violent stuff. Maybe I should call you in to the FBI as an unstable person about to hurt people.

*When a muslim shoots and kills 50 gays and we are debating this you think I'm wrong for bringing up the gun, noting that he is *muslim and threaten to call the FBI on me because of MY focus on violent stuff? 
Your a real weird dude.

From what you say, you qualify as Christian extremist and while you don't want to hurt gays right now, you did because after shooting up planned parenthood clinics, black churches and mosques, that's what Christian extremists do. The other snuff fantasies you discuss are quite disgusting. Maybe I should call you in to the FBI as an unstable person about to hurt people.

*Something is wrong with you. You on LSD?* 

Now you are talking about fucking ducks. @UncleBuck might want to call you in to the FBI for your sexual tendencies towards ducks.

*Ok ? Buck might want to call the FBI on me. If it makes you happy both of you call.*

Muslims don't advocate that. Extremist Christians, as far as I can tell from the headlines are capable of anything.

*What do you get the MUSLIM NEWS?
Maybe those headlines must have been the day I didn't read it.*

Now, as far as that guy fucking ducks is concerned, I can't say one way or the other. Because, quite obviously, the Orlando shooter was mentally disturbed and angry about something and directed his anger at gays after he stopped beating his wife.

*The headlines should read "MUSLIM STOPS BEATING WIFE KILLS 50 GAYS" hIts the high points don't you think?*


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so it's OK when a white christian bombs a gay nightclub as long as he doesn't kill as many people as the other guy?
> 
> wow.


 Did he kill any gays?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Did he kill any gays?


so not a word of condemnation towards this white christian who put nail bombs in gay night clubs?

btw, i figured out your sock puppet, parker.

dumb fuck.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so not a word of condemnation towards this white christian who put nail bombs in gay night clubs?
> btw, i figured out your sock puppet, parker.dumb fuck.


 I don't know anything about it. I asked you about it but you didn't respond with any details and now you wish to condemn me for not having "a word of condemnation" for who knows what.

The difference between us is I don't condemn things that I know nothing about.

Yes I have used the name peter parker. I am no puppet.

Something is really really wrong with you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I don't condemn things that I know nothing about.


you're like donald trump when he was asked to condemn the KKK after they came out in support of him.

"look, i don't know about the KKK. i have to do some research first before i say whether they are bad or not. everyone agrees!"

that's the guy who tried to blow up the olympics in 1996. he had a track record of blowing up gay night clubs and abortion clinics too. and yet you still refuse to condemn the guy because he is a white christian.

i guarantee that you don't know dick about muslims or mexicans either, but you have no problem spewing the most hateful bullshit you can imagine about them.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> [FOGDOG
> So this ^^ goes completely off the rails. I don't even mention the gun. I say in my post that the shooter was a mentally disturbed, angry person. Your post was completely deranged. Wow. You have lost it man. Maybe I should call you in to the FBI as an unstable person about to hurt people.]
> 
> *How stupid are you I bring up the gun and you go off the deep end.*
> ...


Translation: I got nothing to say. I a bigot.

By your reply, you were owned. Go make me a sandwich bitch.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I don't know anything about it. I asked you about it but you didn't respond with any details and now you wish to condemn me for not having "a word of condemnation" for who knows what.
> 
> The difference between us is I don't condemn things that I know nothing about.
> 
> ...


So, what's the dirt on this Parker shithead?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, what's the dirt on this Parker shithead?


last i recall he was a huge rawn pawl fan who would endlessly try to rebut any bad word about his savior, especially anything indicating he was the least bit racist.

the way he responded line by line, sentence by sentence to your one post gave it away. that was parker style.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's the guy who tried to blow up the olympics in 1996. he had a track record of blowing up gay night clubs and abortion clinics too. and yet you still refuse to condemn the guy because he is a white christian.
> 
> i guarantee that you don't know dick about muslims or mexicans either, but you have no problem spewing the most hateful bullshit you can imagine about them.


 Ok I condemn him. But I don't get you would bring up rudeoff he only killed 2 people and neither were gay, a long long time ago, when we have right in front us 50 fresh kills by a MUSLIM who is doing who knows what with his 72 virgins.
I know more about MUSLIMS than I want to.
As for Mexicans I have always had fun with them. Some were friends. I have little doubt I understand them better than you.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Translation: I got nothing to say. I a bigot.
> 
> By your reply, you were owned. Go make me a sandwich bitch.


 I just gave you a shit sandwich. EAT IT.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, what's the dirt on this Parker shithead?


 So you had nothing to say for either post?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> So you had nothing to say for either post?


Meh


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 21, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah the Mexican fellow who had like 4 felonys or something killed Kate Steinle in San Fransicko. There is a law that is trying to get passed called Kate's Law, so that that does not happen again.


I commit a "felony" every day.sometimes 10 times a day.probably for 30 years.No one doing nuffin to stop me .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Ok I condemn him.


i don't think you really mean that.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I commit a "felony" every day.sometimes 10 times a day.probably for 30 years.No one doing nuffin to stop me .


 You just don't count or as they say "you don't amount to a hill of beans".


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think you really mean that.


 What do you want a blood oath?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> What do you want a blood oath?


you could a least suck a gay muslim's dick right now.

gay muslims do exist by the way.

i bet you'd totally fuck a gay muslim.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you could a least suck a gay muslim's dick right now.
> 
> gay muslims do exist by the way.
> 
> i bet you'd totally fuck a gay muslim.



Are you not in charge of dicks? Size, race and sucking?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Are you not in charge of dicks? Size, race and sucking?


Bro its been pointed out over and over that the use of "dicks" "dick sucking" is the practice of witless assholes. It immediately places you in the impoverished idiot category. When your rhetorical go-to is to be about cocks there's no question that youre a POS lout.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro its been pointed out over and over that the use of "dicks" "dick sucking" is the practice of witless assholes. It immediately places you in the impoverished idiot category. When your rhetorical go-to is to be about cocks there's no question tbat youre a POS lout.


 Did you go out with a girl named bobbett?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

1


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Did you go out with a girl named bobbett?


Youre living up to the definition of an asshole. Step away from the cocks, idiot.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre living up to the definition of an asshole. Step away from the cocks, idiot.


 Thank you.


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 21, 2016)

Some guy in the Orlando shooting thread predicted the assassination attempt of Trump would happen soon, and it did. It's all fucking orchestrated lies.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Thank you.


You earned it.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Some guy in the Orlando shooting thread predicted the assassination attempt of Trump would happen soon, and it did. It's all fucking orchestrated lies.

That would be me. I said the Koch brothers or some other Republican machine would pay some dude and make it look like a lunatic did it.

Still a chance


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 21, 2016)

oh nice, some dude from England tried to take a police officers weapon to shoot Our Trump!

"His court-appointed attorney said he was living out of his car and in the country illegally after overstaying a visa."


----------



## Walter9999 (Jun 21, 2016)

Trump could fuck up a junkyard


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

ben carson's campaign has more cash on hand than trump's campaign does.

total collapse impending.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 21, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> Some guy in the Orlando shooting thread predicted the assassination attempt of Trump would happen soon, and it did. It's all fucking orchestrated lies.


Jesus... think independently much?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> oh nice, some dude from England tried to take a police officers weapon to shoot Our Trump!
> 
> "His court-appointed attorney said he was living out of his car and in the country illegally after overstaying a visa."


What? Not Muslim?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ben carson's campaign has more cash on hand than trump's campaign does.
> 
> total collapse impending.


the power of the pyramid!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 21, 2016)

Walter9999 said:


> Trump could fuck up a junkyard


So can chivalry hillary


----------



## Rrog (Jun 21, 2016)

Lesser of evils. 

While some look at that as a bogus perspective, I'm trying to stay pragmatic.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> So can chivalry hillary


Cmon trump is a pig shit mess. He cant open his mouth without exposing some fatal character fault or deeply mistaken belief. He is accustomed to being the chief gorilla lording over a clot of grovelling greedy nit wits. Whenever he has anyone to report to he fails. He's failing now.

Hillary is easy to criticize but there is a world of difference in their real world experience, their sophistication and their vulnerabilities, Trump is not even JV material, he is un-electable. He has ZERO chance of potus. A thin skinned, con man who speaks crudely and has no experience, a man who offends folks everywhere he goes. Uh uh come again.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Lesser of evils.
> 
> While some look at that as a bogus perspective, I'm trying to stay pragmatic.


Also hillary has the potential of upping her campaign game with the selection of a clutch running mate. trump will make us sigh when he reveals his side kick.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 21, 2016)

I miss Bernie... The only candidate who would pronounce "oligarchy"


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I miss Bernie... The only candidate who would pronounce "oligarchy"


if hillary nominates him as Veep, this show is over. trump would have to dig up reagan as his VP to even have a chance

Weekend at Ronnies?


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Oligahhkee. Is Brooklyn in the house? Lol.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> if hillary nominates him as Veep, this show is over. trump would have to dig up reagan as his VP to even have a chance
> 
> Weekend at Ronnies?


*Why Hillary Clinton Needs Elizabeth Warren on the Democratic Ticket*

*http://www.newyorker.com/news/benjamin-wallace-wells/why-hillary-clinton-needs-elizabeth-warren-as-v-p*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so not a word of condemnation towards this white christian who put nail bombs in gay night clubs?
> 
> btw, i figured out your sock puppet, parker.


Damn Uncle Buck! You're like a sock-puppet recognizing Wizard!

That's even more impressive since he was last here 8 years ago!

I was thinking he was NoDrama, but some of his posts just didn't show that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *Why Hillary Clinton Needs Elizabeth Warren on the Democratic Ticket*
> 
> *http://www.newyorker.com/news/benjamin-wallace-wells/why-hillary-clinton-needs-elizabeth-warren-as-v-p*


warren is more than qualified. however, gonna be a hard sell for some who think women president and vp would be too much estrogen in the WH.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What? Not Muslim?


No. I guess he was nuts and just a copycat. At lest he only killed one and for politics not religion. So you have a nut who killed a politician, and a MUSLIM who killed and wounded over 100 gay people.




testiclees said:


> Bro its been pointed out over and over that the use of "dicks" "dick sucking" is the practice of witless assholes. It immediately places you in the impoverished idiot category. When your rhetorical go-to is to be about cocks there's no question that youre a POS lout.


 If you take that away thats half of his game he wouldn't be buck anymore. see4 likes talking of them also. I agree with you and everything you said.
But your not that innocent, there seems to be something slimeee about you also.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Damn Uncle Buck! You're like a sock-puppet recognizing Wizard!
> 
> That's even more impressive since he was last here 8 years ago!
> 
> I was thinking he was NoDrama, but some of his posts just didn't show that.


i've got a good one UB. who dat?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2016)

don't look at this if you want to guess.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 21, 2016)

That one is probably Andy, from the Amos and Andy Show.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> No. I guess he was nuts and just a copycat. At lest he only killed one and for politics not religion. So you have a nut who killed a politician, and a MUSLIM who killed and wounded over 100 gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your posts remind me of excrement.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> warren is more than qualified. however, gonna be a hard sell for some who think women president and vp would be too much estrogen in the WH.


Agree but it's just a perception. It's not a concern when it's two men.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Your posts remind me of excrement.


Ehhh, you might be giving a bit too much credit.....excrement can vary in color/texture/odor....


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

*WALL STREET/WARREN REACT* — Lot of response to our piece Monday reporting that big Wall Street donors might pull their financial support if Hillary Clinton picked Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass) as her running mate.

*One top progressive emailed:* “If Warren were VP, it would more than recoup any money lost by Wall Street by raising tons in grassroots donations — and likely tons more in big checks from Warren donors to the DNC, etc. Would actually save the Clinton fundraising people a lot of time. Evidence: Sanders outraised Clinton.”


*Another top Dem:* “I can't think of a dumber strategy to derail Warren than a bunch of Wall Street execs saying she's unacceptable. Literally. Like that story couldn't be better for her if she planted it.”

*Tyler Gellasch, a former senior Democratic policy advisor: *“Picking Senator Warren would be the easiest way for Secretary Clinton to demonstrate that she's committed to an economic policy agenda for everyone, not just her wealthy donors. And the mountain of Wall Street pushback may well be the biggest selling point for picking Senator Warren — not a detractor.

“In one move, Secretary Clinton could unify the Democratic Party and completely foreclose Trump's attempts to exploit her Wall Street ties (and speeches) with his own populist-sounding attacks. Besides, are the majority of financial services executives really going to back Trump or want to risk it? Good luck with that."


rkymtnman said:


> warren is more than qualified. however, gonna be a hard sell for some who think women president and vp would be too much estrogen in the WH.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Your posts remind me of excrement.


 Because you can't help but come back for more, you have always liked to play in excrement you rub it all over yourself getting hard from the smell.
Your too weird for me.
Don't speak to me anymore.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

looks like christie , condie rice and gingrich are trumps prospective side kicks. Three stooges (well maybe not condie)


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Because you can't help but come back for more, you have always liked to play in excrement you rub it all over yourself getting hard from the smell.
> Your too weird for me.
> Don't speak to me anymore.


Youre a witless moron. Youve got vomit and feces on your breath it comes across in the crap you post. Get lost lout.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 21, 2016)

If my vote counted, I would vote for trump.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Because you can't help but come back for more, you have always liked to play in excrement you rub it all over yourself getting hard from the smell.
> Your too weird for me.
> Don't speak to me anymore.


*You're

Also,


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre a witless moron. Youve got vomit and feces on your breath it comes across in the crap you post. Get lost lout.


Don't speak to me.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Cmon trump is a pig shit mess. He cant open his mouth without exposing some fatal character fault or deeply mistaken belief. He is accustomed to being the chief gorilla lording over a clot of grovelling greedy nit wits. Whenever he has anyone to report to he fails. He's failing now.
> 
> Hillary is easy to criticize but there is a world of difference in their real world experience, their sophistication and their vulnerabilities, Trump is not even JV material, he is un-electable. He has ZERO chance of potus. A thin skinned, con man who speaks crudely and has no experience, a man who offends folks everywhere he goes. Uh uh come again.



Hillary admires Margret Sanger


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Hillary admires Margret Sanger


well we need birth control. Youre a testament to that fact.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Hillary admires Margret Sanger


*"Margaret Higgins Sanger* (born *Margaret Louise Higgins*, September 14, 1879 – September 6, 1966, also known as *Margaret Sanger Slee*) was an American birth control activist, sex educator, writer, and nurse. Sanger popularized the term "birth control", opened the first birth control clinic in the United States, and established organizations that evolved into the Planned Parenthood Federation of America."

Sounds like a very legit lady, to me. You aren't very keen on reproductive rights, or?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> well we need birth control. Youre a testament to that fact.


You're

Don't be jealous


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The leading cause of death for black americans is abortion.View attachment 3713810


are you a cleric or manager of uteruses ?

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the *leading causes of death* for African-*Americans* are heart disease, cancer and stroke. *Abortions* are not listed in the report. “The CDC would not list *abortion* at all, because legally the fetus is not considered a life.Aug 14, 2015


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3713816


----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3713818


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 21, 2016)

Hell yeah that's more like it ..none of this foolish political talk. This whole election is a joke .. Cmon , Trump, Hillary and bernie..I bet Kim Jung un is laughing at us


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 21, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Oligahhkee. Is Brooklyn in the house? Lol.


No doubt the bk is in the house. But I do have an issue with folks saying he's from Brooklyn, he WAS born here but left long ago. I wasn't born in bk but I've lived here my adult life and dealing with the folks of today.

I guess it really showed during the primaries Bernie drew out the crowds he even managed to break the record with the biggest crowd of all time beating Obama's record with a crowd of 28,000 at Washington Square Park, but in the end Hillary crushed Bernie at the voting booth.

I like Bernie I just don't think this country is ready to make the switch to his style of governance just like I felt this country was not prepared to have its first Black President that's evident in the amount of opposition, he's had more than any other President ever had and who has done a tremendous job so far and what makes me so proud of him is he is scandal free not that right wing made up bullshit.

B4L


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 22, 2016)

Terrorism begins in the tummy.You are what you eat.FAT mostly.Enjoy.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 22, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Terrorism begins in the tummy.You are what you eat.FAT mostly.Enjoy.


 Lay off the nuts.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what type of meat does Uncle Buck and see4 eat?


Cawkmeat


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> No doubt the bk is in the house. But I do have an issue with folks saying he's from Brooklyn, he WAS born here but left long ago. I wasn't born in bk but I've lived here my adult life and dealing with the folks of today.
> 
> I guess it really showed during the primaries Bernie drew out the crowds he even managed to break the record with the biggest crowd of all time beating Obama's record with a crowd of 28,000 at Washington Square Park, but in the end Hillary crushed Bernie at the voting booth.
> 
> ...


Ummm Bernie got blown out because Hillary cheated come on man look at all the voting problem.s this year from Cali to new York to Florida. This is sum bullshit. Just like Hillary should be indicted but won't be...if she is Obama will pardon her....u really think its our choice who gets to be pres?


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

There's to typle of people In this world trump voters and Bernie voters ...I mean really how many people do u personally know that are voting for her...I'll wait...I think Hillary has spam bots casting her votes


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> There's to typle of people In this world


yep.

those that know the difference between "to" and "two", and those that are voting for hillary.

i'm one of the latter.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Lol so ull correct my my incorrect use of the word two but what about fixing the Clinton machines career of deception and lies? The fact she broke the law and is the focus point of a criminal investigation..her constant flip flop on policy....laundering money....Benghazi? U sir are as unamerican as they come


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

You would think a speech so magnificent that it deserves 250,000 dollars she would release it "TO" the world ....not just wall street - in my birdie sanders voice


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

We don't need to bring up the fact she got a child molester off on charges and then laughed about it ...... Way to go buddy ur assessment of character is impeccable


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

What about landing in enemy fire in bosnia lol.... Ducking and dodging bullets as she ran to safety lol


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

This is who u chose....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

complete meltdown.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

In all honesty I think ur a pretty shitty uncle buck... What type of country are u trying to leave ur nephew?


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Guess its a good thing ur an uncle and not a father...we all have that one retarded uncle our parents try to protect us from


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 22, 2016)

Im hoping trump brings this up in the first debate.​


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Trump is done. Hillary for 4 years at least I would vote Republican if there were an honest centrist candidate.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

Trump is very done


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57697ac2e4b099a77b6e6710

Funny Trump questioning people's religions. Very laughable


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Sanders voters will never support hillary y'all are growing and smoking to much good weed I will have to confiscate that...


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

In fact I was all for Obama till he endorsed her......he is just as pathetic


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

And also how thee fuck is there voters on a marijuana forum voting for an anti marijuana candidate lol this is amusing ...remember guys this government doesn't work for us


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

Sanders + Hillary would dominate, not isolate.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

If sanders joined hillary Id vote Jill stien...Bernie will never join crooked hillary because sanders is for us...not them


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

Hillary is the next pres regardless


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

I strongly disagree


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

She doesn't have enough support....trump does....Bernie's democrats only hope


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

Look at the polls, look at the $$, look at his "base" of the truly ignorant.

You're quite incorrect, thank god


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

I think that's pushing it...maybe white babies.....the children and the birds support Bernie...


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

I mean like a fucking bird literally flew down and landed on sanders podium as he was speaking ...if that's not a sign from god saying hey this is the guy that's gonna bring change then I don't know what is


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

President Clinton


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

The only good quality of trump is if push comes to shove and China comes for us he will blow them the fuvk up...


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

President Clinton got blowjobs and smoked weed...even he didn't choose hillary that day


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Give it up brother u and uncle touchy are the only people here voting clinton


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

Wrong. Sorry. Trump is history. Again, my apologies.

"Blow China the fuck up" ... You're dumber than you post


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Actually in some cultures a bird flying into your house is a messenger of death.

I wanted Bernie to win. Big business isn't about to hand the economy over to Trump. Big money is coming together to defeat him or at the least deny him funds. Hillary is in there.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm from Baptist Maine where they are superstitious despite the bible saying to forget about that shit. Having a bird fly into an open window would cause moms to start crying...


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Lol what does that have to do with having a bird land on a podium outside


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Well I guess we better pray she gets indicted then


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> The only good quality of trump is if push comes to shove and China comes for us he will blow them the fuvk up...


trump's only good quality is he made it easy for the rest of us to spot racists and/or retards of which you are both.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> trump's only good quality is he made it easy for the rest of us to spot racists and/or retards of which you are both.


I'm not racist retarded maybe but I hate all of u fuckers equally


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> I'm not racist retarded maybe but I hate all of u fuckers equally


you should be a writer for Hallmark. very eloquent.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

WTF drugs are you on. Can't write, can't spell, and you hardly make sense.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Well marijuana obviously lol


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

You're too fucked up for weed to explain. Either that or you're in Appalachia


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm from a place where the only people that worship Buddha , are referring to reefer


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> I'm from a place where the only people that worship Buddha , are referring to reefer


I'll agree with that one


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're too fucked up for weed to explain. Either that or you're in Appalachia


sweet home Appalachia. where the men are men and the sheep are scared


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

He's not Appalachian from the way he types. Maybe a juggalo from Ohio? South Jersey? Pennsylvania?


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Bill and Hillary should do the kid n play dance when the balloons rain down. At the very least they should play the Ed Lover Dance song and bug out.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Her slogan should be 
"We Got This"


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

So, listening to Trumps speech..

1) Everything he's saying cannot be disputed.
2) He's staying on message since he got rid of that loser Lewandowski.
3) If he continue this way..Clintons gonna have a lot of splaining to do and a real problem on their hands.
4) The Muslim immigrant connection about taking jobs away from immigrants who are already here, was brilliant.

-and finally my devils advocate point-

5) One thing you can say about Trump..steaks, vodka and all his shit..he's not AFRAID to take a chance and pretty enterprising to boot.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So, listening to Trumps speech..
> 
> 1) Everything he's saying cannot be disputed.
> 2) He's staying on message since he got rid of that loser Lewandowski.
> ...



A flaming dumpster is the trump story


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Money makes the world go round.

Trump's broke. Apple and other companies are pouring money into Hillary because Trump opened his big mouth about moving factories and we all know that shit ain't happening.

Here's another video teaching you how to do the dance


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

This is revenge for Dick Cheney. One good criminal deserves another no?


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> He's not Appalachian from the way he types. Maybe a juggalo from Ohio? South Jersey? Pennsylvania?





bundee1 said:


> He's not Appalachian from the way he types. Maybe a juggalo from Ohio? South Jersey? Pennsylvania?


U are 1/3 correct


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm 100% correct but it took me 3 tries.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> This is revenge for Dick Cheney. One good criminal deserves another no?


Please, let's keep this a Cheney-free zone....
(shudder)


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh God this country is so dirty but I love her. They're all criminals. The clean ones can't win. Play the game and look for the cracks in the system to get ahead or drop out and hope they never come knocking.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

Starts at 35 minute mark.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3714356


Peer pressure got to ya huh?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Peer pressure got to ya huh?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

testiclees said:


>


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there an "off" button? Even a "smart" button?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Is there an "off" button? Even a "smart" button?


Unfortunately, no and no way.

It's been stuck on 'blowhard/piper of the retarded' for _years_ now....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So, listening to Trumps speech..
> 
> 1) Everything he's saying cannot be disputed.
> 2) He's staying on message since he got rid of that loser Lewandowski.
> ...


wow, you were one of the first one's to jump off the USS Sanders, huh? what happened to going down with the ship?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

Could it be that Trump is so over the top ignorant, racist and bigoted that he's going to end the southern strategy the GOP began using in Nixon and Reagan's campaigns?

*Why Today’s GOP Crackup Is the Final Unraveling of Nixon’s ‘Southern Strategy’*
*Tea Party rebels are exposing the deep rifts between country-club elites and social-issue hard-liners.*
_https://www.thenation.com/article/why-todays-gop-crackup-is-the-final-unraveling-of-nixons-southern-strategy/_

_Republican Party was founded on some basic contradictions. It has been an odd-couple coalition that unites the East Coast Republican establishment with the hardscrabble segregationists of the white South. Richard Nixon brokered the deal with Dixiecrat leader Strom Thurmond at the ’68 convention in Miami, wherein states of the old slave-holding Confederacy would join the Party of Lincoln. It took two election cycles to convert the “Solid South,” but Nixon and GOP apparatchiks made it clear with private assurances that Republicans would discreetly retire their historic commitment to civil rights._

Whole lot of text in between and a good summary of the end days of this strategy.

_The potential crackup may actually open a brighter path for future politics, because the country is changing, including among white Southerners. The most resonant political moment in 2015 may have been what occurred in South Carolina after the church massacre in Charleston. Many politicians fumbled around, not sure what to say, but GOP Governor Nikki Haley stepped forward and took ownership of the shame. She burned the Confederate battle flag, so to speak, by acknowledging that it is a symbol of hate and calling for its removal from conspicuous display, which the state legislature agreed to do. Other Southern states swiftly followed with similar moves._

_This seems like a small symbolic gesture alongside the squalid history of racial oppression. But I think it signals a yearning for greater possibilities—a “New South” wishing it could truly escape the claustrophobic society created by the legacy of racial apartheid and the punishing social edicts imposed by demagogic preachers._

_As recent events have made clear, the corporate partners who dominate the GOP coalition have their own strong interest in promoting progressive social change—their customers demand it, and their employees and overseas markets expect it._

Could liberals eventually be able to have discussion with people who are actually fiscal conservative and social moderates rather than just idiot wing nut bigots?


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks FogDog. That article was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> wow, you were one of the first one's to jump off the USS Sanders, huh? what happened to going down with the ship?


Trump's speech was all about hillary's faults. She agreed with his critique of hillary. That does NOT mean she is voting for trump.

Yall are being a bunch of pricks.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Cut the salt in your diet Flaming. It's giving you Kidney stones.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

pie has salt stones? Really? Why that's awful. Sounds awful,anyway.

Tell us, is it as awful as we're all thinking?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump's speech


Herein lies the oxymoron; cognitive ability is needed to make an actual *speech*, Drumpf barely manages incoherent/hateful babbling.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump's speech was all about hillary's faults. She agreed with his critique of hillary. That does NOT mean she is voting for trump.
> 
> Yall are being a bunch of pricks.


how do you know who she's voting for? 

trump's pattern is to say something and then a few days later claim that he never said it. does that not scare you?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Starts at 35 minute mark.


I tried but couldn't get past 10 or so minutes of this schlubs talk. Fact checking puts Trump at only 25% honest or mostly honest remarks. This is impossible for me to forget when hearing him bumble through a litany of how 1st lady Clinton was responsible for a NAFTA treaty that had been signed by GOP Prez Bush. Or maybe growth in trade deficit with China is Hillary Clinton's doing as Secretary of State. Really? Hillary Clinton did that?

There was a deplorable debate quite a while ago where Reagan said, "there you go again". 

There you go again, Donald.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I tried but couldn't get past 10 or so minutes of this schlubs talk. Fact checking put's Trump at only 25% honest or mostly honest remarks. This is impossible for me to forget when hearing him bumble through a litany of how 1st lady Clinton was responsible for a NAFTA treaty that had been signed by GOP Prez Bush. Or maybe growth in trade deficit with China is Hillary Clinton's doing as Secretary of State. Really? Hillary Clinton did that?
> 
> There was a deplorable debate quite a while ago where Reagan said, "there you go again".
> 
> There you go again, Donald.


trump and fox make a helluva team. they both are around 75% of being slightly or completely dishonest in whatever comes out


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> trump and fox make a helluva team. they both are around 75% of being slightly or completely dishonest in whatever comes out


I've taken to calling fox the dementia channel.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I've taken to calling fox the dementia channel.


 Do you forget that you shouldn't be watching it?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Do you forget that you shouldn't be watching it?


This from somebody who can't remember his name. too funny that


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> In fact I was all for Obama till he endorsed her......he is just as pathetic


And just as establishment..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I tried but couldn't get past 10 or so minutes of this schlubs talk. Fact checking puts Trump at only 25% honest or mostly honest remarks. This is impossible for me to forget when hearing him bumble through a litany of how 1st lady Clinton was responsible for a NAFTA treaty that had been signed by GOP Prez Bush. Or maybe growth in trade deficit with China is Hillary Clinton's doing as Secretary of State. Really? Hillary Clinton did that?
> 
> There was a deplorable debate quite a while ago where Reagan said, "there you go again".
> 
> There you go again, Donald.


She did tho. Fact check.org is no substitute for real investigation. You visit a site that tells you what to think. 

Meanwhile us "intelligent folk" use her own interviews, votes, and news from that time period to make a judgement.

@schuylaar @abandonconflict 

Don't let opinion websites and opinion news articles sway your view. Look for fact based reports (look up what they reference) and listen to hillary's own words on the matter during the nafta time period.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

testiclees said:


> A flaming dumpster is the trump story


I hate to tell you this, but as long as he stays on message the Clintons have a BIG problem..hell, I would've voted for him this morning and I HATE the guy.

His family and Manfort took over and guess what? Everything up until yesterday can (and will) be thrown onto Lewandowski.

Lewandowski will take the blame because he worships the guy.

One thing Trump has going, that Bernie has, he's NOT establishment.

That is going to be the lynch pin.

Think about it..Trump or Hillary? Why can't we get a small gun bill passed..were talking about NOT selling guns to known terrorists? Establishment. And it will continue.

People are tired of a government that cannot even pass a simple law to ban those from the 'no-fly' list from buying guns.

The people are TIRED.

Did I mention the Clintons have a big problem on their hands? They can't sling shit because they have too much of their own..Trump held steady and stayed on message..it proves he can do it.

The PEOPLE..remember them? Are fucking tired.

You should have heard them on MSNBC this AM..I thought they were gonna spit, scratch and lose it over Trump's speech.

About 90% of what he said today was on point and the TRUTH.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She did tho. Fact check.org is no substitute for real investigation. You visit a site that tells you what to think.
> 
> Meanwhile us "intelligent folk" use her own interviews, votes, and news from that time period to make a judgement.
> 
> ...


Trust me, she's sooooo not my choice.

Further, if they can keep a leash on Trump?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Trust me, she's sooooo not my choice.
> 
> Further, if they can keep a leash on Trump?


Interesting how the mob mentality takes over on left just as well as it takes over the right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> She doesn't have enough support....trump does....Bernie's democrats only hope


suck trump's dick while having a meltdown. i'll just sit here being amused.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She did tho. Fact check.org is no substitute for real investigation. You visit a site that tells you what to think.
> 
> Meanwhile us "intelligent folk" use her own interviews, votes, and news from that time period to make a judgement.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't call you intelligent but am glad for you that you have such high self esteem.

Ok, so can you put some details into your statement "she did tho"? As in regarding what? Are you saying that Hillary Clinton wrote and signed NAFTA? That Hillary burgeoned the trade deficit? Do you want to refute with facts or just words?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> One thing Trump has going, that Bernie has, he's NOT establishment.


everybody uses this establishment bullshit argument. 

trump is a 1%'er and sanders is a senator aka cog in the establishment hamster wheel. 

all peas in the same pod.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

Intelligent folk wanna know


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

testiclees said:


>


All thing being equal (and they basically are).. What's different about them?

That will determine the race.

People hate Trump but that will change as long as he stays on message..I learned more about his campaign today, than I have during this past year.

He did pretty damn well and he's gonna get better.

Hillary? There's no where for her to go..take away Benghazi and the recent headlines and she still has a lot of baggage.

People WANT change.

Hillary is anything but change..she even said so herself..she just wants to build on what Obama has done. Status quo. The rich get richer.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> everybody uses this establishment bullshit argument.
> 
> trump is a 1%'er and sanders is a senator aka cog in the establishment hamster wheel.
> 
> all peas in the same pod.


Actually, not true..Sanders often errs on the side of dissent.

Like..Iraq

She voted it; he did not.

Trump is an ego maniac but he has enough time to change his message; and he has.

Wait till you see the polls tomorrow.

Where do you think the 13.5 million votes Bernie got, is going?

The wild card is those who wished they could have voted in the primary and that's millions and millions of disenfranchised..like me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I wouldn't call you intelligent but am glad for you that you have such high self esteem.
> 
> Ok, so what did she "do though"? and regarding what? Are you saying that Hillary Clinton wrote and signed NAFTA? That Hillary burgeoned the trade deficit? Do you want to refute with facts or just words?


flaming pile won't even bet on the things she swears will happen because she knows she is just flapping her gums.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 22, 2016)

Can't wait to see Hillary at the debates trying to defend NAFTA and Iraq.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Actually, not true..Sanders often errs on the side of dissent.


and when he doesn't , he becomes just another establishment guy getting paid by the gov't. if he was truly anti-establishment, he would fight from the outside in and not from the inside out.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Can't wait to see Hillary at the debates trying to defend NAFTA and Iraq.


somebody better tell donald what nafta stands for before the debates then.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3714303


But he takes chances and not afraid to speak his mind.

You cannot get anywhere in life by being pragmatic; same goes for the candidates.

We all take risks to move forward and enrich our lives. Not status quo.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I hate to tell you this, but as long as he stays on message the Clintons have a BIG problem..hell, I would've voted for him this morning and I HATE the guy.
> 
> His family and Manfort took over and guess what? Everything up until yesterday can (and will) be thrown onto Lewandowski.
> 
> ...


Last line, your opinion. Let me see, your opinion about a couple of months ago regarding Bernie winning the nomination outright was what? If I get what you now say, your opinion is that Bernie can still win that nomination. How did that first opinion go? And right now, I'll say that your second one is pretty much baseless and soon to be put to rest. 

Moving on, 75% of what Trump says is verified outright lie, pants on fire lie or mostly false. Basically, what Trump said was that 1st lady Hillary Clinton penned, passed and implemented NAFTA with Bill's help. Pick a category, outright lie, pants on fire lie or mostly false. Bill was Prez back then and he didn't even write or sign that treaty. Congress had to ratify it. Outright lie is my pick of the litter.

Trade deficit with China. Wow, just, wow. You'd lay that at Hillary's door too. 







Clinton was Secretary of state between 2009 and 2013. The first years being a horrible recession, compare the growth of trade deficit during that time with the Bush 2 years 2001-2008. Not even close to the same growth in the deficit. During this decade, growth is slowing and it might even be leveling off. You might as well blame Clinton for the national debt. Again, pick a category, outright lie, pants on fire lie or mostly false. This one, I'd put at pants on fire lie.

So you hate Hillary and are pretty much numb to facts. I get it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> About 90% of what he said today was on point and the TRUTH.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> somebody better tell donald what nafta stands for before the debates then.


Fair trade is what he is running on and is why he appeals to open minded democrats.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> and when he doesn't , he becomes just another establishment guy getting paid by the gov't. if he was truly anti-establishment, he would fight from the outside in and not from the inside out.


I disagree.

He votes his conscience and, sadly, some things must be YEA as law is packaged into one bill.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Can't wait to see Hillary at the debates trying to defend NAFTA and Iraq.


I can't wait for those debates too. What a show that will be.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> somebody better tell donald what nafta stands for before the debates then.


He's not a career politician.

It's gonna be about Establishment v. Change.

There are a lot of people, in general populace, who can't stand Clinton..they hate Trump..but they CAN'T stand Clinton.

This is gonna be a real nail biter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> he appeals to open minded democrats.


you are a moron.







a complete and utter fucking moron.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That list reads like a roster of people that should be launched into the sun....


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Last line, your opinion. Let me see, your opinion about a couple of months ago regarding Bernie winning the nomination outright was what? If I get what you now say, your opinion is that Bernie can still win that nomination. How did that first opinion go? And right now, I'll say that your second one is pretty much baseless and soon to be put to rest.
> 
> Moving on, 75% of what Trump says is verified outright lie, pants on fire lie or mostly false. Basically, what Trump said was that 1st lady Hillary Clinton penned, passed and implemented NAFTA with Bill's help. Pick a category, outright lie, pants on fire lie or mostly false. Bill was Prez back then and he didn't even write or sign that treaty. Congress had to ratify it. Outright lie is my pick of the litter.
> 
> ...


I still support Sanders and will cast my vote even if I have to write him in.

In theory, 1) Bernie can still win the dem nom 2) he can also run as an Indie.

One thing Bernie did for us, was show that 'we the people' are strong..lobbyist is a dinosaur..kinda wondering what would've happened if the indies didn't get shut out.

Question: Have you ever been married? (Not a trick question)


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You always liked Hillary over Bernie. What is it you like about her?


He has in-laws that have their photo with Clinton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You always liked Hillary over Bernie. What is it you like about her?


no need to change the subject here, holocaust denying trump lover.

let's focus on just how incredibly wrong your statement about trump's appeal to democrats was.

after that, we can talk about why you think the white race is supreme, the holocaust was a hoax, and trump is so awesome.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I still support Sanders and will cast my vote even if I have to write him in.
> 
> In theory, 1) Bernie can still win the dem nom 2) he can also run as an Indie.
> 
> One thing Bernie did for us, was show that 'we the people' are strong..lobbyist is a dinosaur..kinda wondering what would've happened if the indies didn't get shut out.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we can talk about why you think the white race is supreme, the holocaust was a hoax, and trump is so awesome.


Gross!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You and Trump have a similar temperament.


still trying to change the subject away from the fact that you are demonstrably wrong and a breathing ball of shit?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

I had hopes for an Indie run, but he basically reminded everyone today that he's not the nominee, and that he said he would help defeat trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You could be a Trump speechwriter.


it doesn't surprise me that a holocaust denying loser like you fails to see the irony in trying to use that as an insult towards me while gladly handing over his vote to the guy.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> everybody uses this establishment bullshit argument.
> 
> trump is a 1%'er and sanders is a senator aka cog in the establishment hamster wheel.
> 
> all peas in the same pod.


I wouldn't put Trump into the category as Bernie. Though they all, including Hillary, Trump and Bernie are part of the same system and are important leaders in the system. None of them are true outsiders.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it doesn't surprise me that a holocaust denying loser like you fails to see the irony in trying to use that as an insult towards me while gladly handing over his vote to the guy.


This is where he brings up abortions.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Question: Have you ever been married? (Not a trick question)


This was added later. 

Actually, I have mentioned my wife several times. Still solid together. What does that have anything to do with this discussion?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Trump has a background in construction


full on autism spectrum.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Trump has a background in construction, first time to run for anything.


Has no background in construction. 

He rents rooms and develops property. He works with the system to get those properties developed, even getting cities to fund those projects. Oh yes he's part of the system.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He is a builder, he knows everything about construction and grew up on job sites. Not a bad thing.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He is a builder, he knows everything about construction and grew up on job sites. Not a bad thing.


A bad thing? No. Do you have ADD? Because your earlier reply inferred this meant he was not part of the system. Now you want to talk about what he did like, 60 years ago as a 9 year old? 

Dude, he's been working with city government to get them to fund his projects for decades. He's been politically connected his entire adult life. He's part of the system.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Anyone read Art of the Deal? Just found out that Mark Burnett was down on his luck in Hollywood, read that book and turned his career around.


Is this where you start talking about Muslims? Or is it hermaphrodites? I forget.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This from somebody who can't remember his name. too funny that


 years ago a girl got a kite stuck 40ft up in a tree on my moms place I showed up and it being an easy tree to go up or down for me at lest having did it a number of times. I picked up a stick went up dislodged the kite dropped the stick and did a controlled drop almost half way down stopped and told the girl to fly it away from the tree and did a controlled fall to the ground. I made it look easy and it was, having did this many times. there was 6 or 8 kids watching me do this and I guess spiderman had just came out because they started calling me spiderman and peter parker so when bucky called me parker I said that "I have been called peter parker" I thought it was kind of funny that I could say that.

I am not a sock what I say is true although like with the parker thing what is true can also be misleading. You know about misleading don't you foggy?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She did tho. Fact check.org is no substitute for real investigation. You visit a site that tells you what to think.
> 
> Meanwhile us "intelligent folk" use her own interviews, votes, and news from that time period to make a judgement.
> 
> ...


 Let them have it with both barrels.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is this where you start talking about Muslims? Or is it hermaphrodites? I forget.


 Its your DEMENTIA again.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> A bad thing? No. Do you have ADD? Because your earlier reply inferred this meant he was not part of the system. Now you want to talk about what he did like, 60 years ago as a 9 year old?
> 
> Dude, he's been working with city government to get them to fund his projects for decades. He's been politically connected his entire adult life. He's part of the system.


 He had to work with the system not be a part of it.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> suck trump's dick while having a meltdown. i'll just sit here being amused.


It looks like you need to go real bad, did someone pack your shit too tight?


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> suck trump's dick while having a meltdown. i'll just sit here being amused.


Lol I hate trump just as much as he next person all I'm saying is trump will beat hillary we will have a civil war when that happens and the people will finnaly stand up against government they will rue the day they plotted against bernie


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

@shorelineOG - Drumpf has a "background in construction" - Whaaaaaa? *Not* a native New Yorker, I take it? lol
If by "background in construction" you mean occasionally 'touring' his daddy's sites in between getting head from pre-teen girls and doing lines from erect black cocks then YES, he is _very_ experienced!

I wonder just _how many_ of these podunk morons yapping about Drumpf are actual NYers that were THERE to witness that clan's _years_ of opulence and social abuses? Do a Google search and educate yourselves, inbreeders....


----------



## testiclees (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> People hate Trump but that will change as long as he stays on message.


If you have enough sense to recognize change is needed how could you imagine that hideous oaf as a statesman. Bro it is not EVER gonna happen. This isn't a balkan republic.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> Lol I hate trump just as much as he next person all I'm saying is trump will beat hillary we will have a civil war when that happens and the people will finnaly stand up against government they will rue the day they plotted against bernie


damn nostradamus....all that come to you in a dream?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> I hate trump


no you don't. you're a trump cuck.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump cuck.


Synonyms, tho.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


>


Weird.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

testiclees said:


> damn nostradamus....all that come to you in a dream?


More like a medicinal vision really ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I wouldn't call you intelligent but am glad for you that you have such high self esteem.
> 
> Ok, so can you put some details into your statement "she did tho"? As in regarding what? Are you saying that Hillary Clinton wrote and signed NAFTA? That Hillary burgeoned the trade deficit? Do you want to refute with facts or just words?


Who said she wrote nafta? She was pronafta and her husband signed it into law. It started with ghw but the clintons pushed to sign it into law.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> flaming pile won't even bet on the things she swears will happen because she knows she is just flapping her gums.


I dont make bets because someone demands it. I dont know who will win. Why would I bet on an uncertainty?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Can't wait to see Hillary at the debates trying to defend NAFTA and Iraq.


She's a lawyer. She'll dance around the subject.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Lol trump is ruthless Ali couldn't dodge this guys punches...he's a racist sexist fascist but he has no filter Bernie missed alot of opportunities cuzz he's the good guy ...trump is a rich prick


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

I think Bernie should have explained his numbers ..everybody's big question is how's Bernie goñana pay for college tuition health care and blazay blah...uh weed dummy...look at the numbers Colorado alone is pulling .....times that by all 50 states...that's trillions of dollars annually ....enough to fund these programs and work on conversion to green power....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I dont make bets because someone demands it. I dont know who will win. Why would I bet on an uncertainty?


i'm talking about your retarded blathering about hillary going to jail, and then refusing to make a bet on it because even you know that you are full of shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> look at the numbers Colorado alone is pulling .....times that by all 50 states...that's trillions of dollars annually ....


you need math help.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Hillary won't goto jail because Obama will pardon her....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> Hillary won't goto jail because Obama will pardon her....


want to make a bet on that, retard?


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Yep I do....Obama would go down to because he had used Hillary's private server to have contact with her as well I was reading ..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> @shorelineOG - Drumpf has a "background in construction" - Whaaaaaa? *Not* a native New Yorker, I take it? lol
> If by "background in construction" you mean occasionally 'touring' his daddy's sites in between getting head from pre-teen girls and doing lines from erect black cocks then YES, he is _very_ experienced!
> 
> I wonder just _how many_ of these podunk morons yapping about Drumpf are actual NYers that were THERE to witness that clan's _years_ of opulence and social abuses? Do a Google search and educate yourselves, inbreeders....


Googled trump and cocaine. Found this https://goo.gl/Pte9Mt


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

At best they make her concede she won't goto prison


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 22, 2016)

Daily reminder that the primaries are over, and the democrats had an abysmal turnout. More republicans voted than democrats, AND trump broke the record for most republican primary votes
​


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> Yep I do....Obama would go down to because he had used Hillary's private server to have contact with her as well I was reading ..


alright, your sock puppet account versus my actual account. when none of what you predicted happens, you log out and stay logged out forever.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3714901
> Daily reminder that the primaries are over, and the democrats had an abysmal turnout. More republicans voted than democrats, AND trump broke the record for most republican primary votes
> ​


hillary got more votes than trump by over 3 million you retard.

trump didn't even get 50% of his own party's votes.

btw, are you still gonna try to deny that you are a racist?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

Trump interviews


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> alright, your sock puppet account versus my actual account. when none of what you predicted happens, you log out and stay logged out forever.


Why would I do that ....I come here as a grower for experience not to argue politics lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary got more votes than trump by over 3 million you retard.
> 
> trump didn't even get 50% of his own party's votes.
> 
> btw, are you still gonna try to deny that you are a racist?


He was running against 17 other people. 

Hillary was running against two.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

Once elections are over u won't see me in this thread for 4 years


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> Why would I do that ....I come here as a grower for experience not to argue politics lol


then gtfo and stop retarding up the politics section.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> Why would I do that ....I come here as a grower for experience not to argue politics lol


Its their way of threatening people so they will leave.

Just enjoy their desperation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Just two more terrorist attacks away from a Trump presidency.


gee, where have i heard you blather on about such mental retardation before?



shorelineOG said:


> We are one terrorist attack away from a TRUMP presidency.


that was before the orlando shooting.

trump is 8 points behind in the polls and sinking.

LOL!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He was running against 17 other people.
> 
> Hillary was running against two.


bernie sanders got almost as many votes as trump did.

LOL!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its their way of threatening people so they will leave.
> 
> Just enjoy their desperation.


so now it's a "threat" if we ask you to show confidence in your own retarded predictions?

hillary was leading by 12 points in a recent poll and we're the desperate ones?

jesusfuck, you racist retards are the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

I think its funny I keep getting called a racist how is hating hillary racist lol....I'm all for a honest woman for president .....the devil is hiding in Hillary's vagina .....shit hillary was a Goldwater girl she's the racist how she has the black support is beyond me...especially with her hot sauce comment its funny how much she bends circumstantially


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so now it's a "threat" if we ask you to show confidence in your own retarded predictions?
> 
> hillary was leading by 12 points in a recent poll and we're the desperate ones?
> 
> jesusfuck, you racist retards are the gift that keeps giving.


Well you keep asking and telling us to leave. Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Orlando didn't count


literally everyone is calling it a terrorist attack.

you just suck at this whole being smart thing. hence why you support trump.

cuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well you keep asking and telling us to leave. Lol


no, i keep making bets with you on the very retarded things you yourself have said.

since i know you are poor and on federal welfare and have no money, i bet you the one thing you can actually afford to wager, your account.

but you never take the wager because even you know how wrong you are. yet you blather on like a moron anyway.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who said she wrote nafta? She was pronafta and her husband signed it into law. It started with ghw but the clintons pushed to sign it into law.


Hillary was not an elected official. George Bush wrote the thing and signed it. Bill was the Prez who got it ratified in Congress. Al Gore had more to do with it. So what if she supported it? She didn't have any authority at the time. Do you hold Michelle accountable for the ACA? This is all just more made up shit. And you just swallow those turds whole.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)

What is this thing he does with his jaw?..I must say it does annoy me..like he's doing too much coke or something.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hillary was not an elected official. George Bush wrote the thing and signed it. Bill was the Prez who got it ratified in Congress. Al Gore had more to do with it. So what if she supported it? She didn't have any authority at the time. Do you hold Michelle accountable for the ACA? This is all just more made up shit. And you just swallow those turds whole.


 Your avatar shows you like a turd diver.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hillary was not an elected official. George Bush wrote the thing and signed it. Bill was the Prez who got it ratified in Congress. Al Gore had more to do with it. So what if she supported it? She didn't have any authority at the time. Do you hold Michelle accountable for the ACA? This is all just more made up shit. And you just swallow those turds whole.


so by Pie's logic, Mrs Lincoln was responsible for the assassination at Ford's theatre?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Your avatar shows you like a turd diver.


actually, fogdog's dog wretches every time he reads one of you idiotic posts. i'm not too far away from the same thing.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What is this thing he does with his jaw?..I must say it does annoy me..like he's doing too much coke or something.
> 
> View attachment 3715114


He spent the 70s and 80s neck-deep in it, not surprised...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> actually, fogdog's dog wretches every time he reads one of you idiotic posts. i'm not too far away from the same thing.


Tell me how I can help get you all the way there?
You or the dog one of you is lying!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i keep making bets with you on the very retarded things you yourself have said.
> 
> since i know you are poor and on federal welfare and have no money, i bet you the one thing you can actually afford to wager, your account.
> 
> but you never take the wager because even you know how wrong you are. yet you blather on like a moron anyway.


http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/21/politics/escaped-yazidi-slave-isis-us-fight/?iid=ob_homepage_10-test_featured_pool


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hillary was not an elected official. George Bush wrote the thing and signed it. Bill was the Prez who got it ratified in Congress. Al Gore had more to do with it. So what if she supported it? She didn't have any authority at the time. Do you hold Michelle accountable for the ACA? This is all just more made up shit. And you just swallow those turds whole.


I said she was pro nafta. She also has always supported nafta as a senator. It will be interesting to see if she flips because its the "in" thing now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He spent the 70s and 80s neck-deep in it, not surprised...


Citation?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Tell me how I can help get you all the way there?
> You or the dog one of you is lying!


how about telling us how Obama is responsible for almost doubling the national debt? don't forget to leave out how Congress actually passes the budget though like Faux News does.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Citation?


Unlike Buck, Fog, and other folks who've got the energy/will to fuck around with sorts like you, I do not engage in the feeding of trolls, so I'll keep this brief:

Your "citation" comment/question is ignorant as all hell and borderline insulting....for the final time: I _grew up_ during your lord and master's rule/destruction of NYC - *Thousands* of horror stories, both verbal and on the printed page, can't ALL be attributed to 'street gossip'. Anyone with an IQ above 40 can _clearly_ see that the guy is a fucking *monster*.

Now please, return to worshipping at the tiny feet of the neon circus peanut as he continues to target your own husband and way of life - Cheers!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Unlike Buck, Fog, and other folks who've got the energy/will to fuck around with sorts like you, I do not engage in the feeding of trolls, so I'll keep this brief:
> 
> Your "citation" comment/question is ignorant as all hell and borderline insulting....for the final time: I _grew up_ during your lord and master's rule/destruction of NYC - *Thousands* of horror stories, both verbal and on the printed page, can't ALL be attributed to 'street gossip'. Anyone with an IQ above 40 can _clearly_ see that the guy is a fucking *monster*.
> 
> ...


Lol. So no citation?

Cus I can google trump and cocaine and all I find is a picture of his head pasted on top of scarface.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

"Sorts like you"

Contrary to some people's beliefs I am not a troll. I provide citations all the time but if uncle buck comes at me with false accusations I will play on his level.

His level requires sarcasm and memes from me to express how ridiculous I think he is.

You came into politics horrified how people were talking to eachother but some of these relationships have been going on for years.

Uncle buck is the troll. Very few of his posts are informative and he will hit below the belt without provocation. 

I got swept up in the dick jokes and mob mentality when i entered here a few years ago. I believed what buck said but when I started reading the conversations he quoted for proof of racism, pedo, and bigotry, I found he was wrong quite often.

He has no problem posting PERSONAL information on people he cyberstalks here. He uses it to threaten people.

His whole "let's make a bet or you are a coward!" Schtick is about intimidation and is a form of bullying.

He enjoys judging and slandering others. It gets him off. 

He also the type of guy that thinks its funny to pretend to support ISIS and wish death on people.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Unlike Buck, Fog, and other folks who've got the energy/will to fuck around with sorts like you, I do not engage in the feeding of trolls, so I'll keep this brief:
> 
> Your "citation" comment/question is ignorant as all hell and borderline insulting....for the final time: I _grew up_ during your lord and master's rule/destruction of NYC - *Thousands* of horror stories, both verbal and on the printed page, can't ALL be attributed to 'street gossip'. Anyone with an IQ above 40 can _clearly_ see that the guy is a fucking *monster*.
> 
> ...


I grew up in the northeast as well. We've only heard one brief story of his Mob connections. Nobody builds that many buildings in NYC (or Philly for that matter) without greasing palms of the mob.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

I would like to point out AGAIN,

Factcheck.org is not a place you should form your political opinion at. All they do is look for supportive news reports WITHOUT checking the authenticity of that news report.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

I found this very interesting.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I said she was pro nafta. She also has always supported nafta as a senator. It will be interesting to see if she flips because its the "in" thing now.


I get it. You don't like Hillary. I'm guessing that you think her liking NAFTA will somehow drive people to vote for Trump, who has taken as much advantage of NAFTA as anybody. So now he says he's against it. What makes Trump a phony shithead is that ha said NAFTA was Hillary's fault. Do I need to repeat myself or can you just go up a few posts to read why that's a pants on fire lie?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 23, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> actually, fogdog's dog wretches every time he reads one of you idiotic posts. i'm not too far away from the same thing.


In the interest of keeping down enough food, I've put no name on ignore. He's not very interesting and his posts are just trolling mostly. I don't mind a disagreement, in fact, that's partly what draws me here. What got @mynameisnobody and a very few others on my list is that they are boring.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "Sorts like you"
> 
> Contrary to some people's beliefs I am not a troll. I provide citations all the time but if uncle buck comes at me with false accusations I will play on his level.
> 
> ...


Wow Pie, thats pretty intense. Why on earth is Uncle Buck even allowed to be a part of the forum if he is such a problem?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> I grew up in the northeast as well. We've only heard one brief story of his Mob connections. Nobody builds that many buildings in NYC (or Philly for that matter) without greasing palms of the mob.


My car was in an episode of 'The Soprano's'.

I once sold an account to a construction company on the main drag in Newark..client took me to lunch at a 'members only' Italian club..holy shit! It's all true and Sopranos is spot on! Thought I was gonna hear the Godfather theme any moment.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow Pie, thats pretty intense. Why on earth is Uncle Buck even allowed to be a part of the forum if he is such a problem?


He's actually normal in person.


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 23, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Your avatar shows you like a turd diver.


Are you asking to lick his ass?


----------



## Mikyll (Jun 23, 2016)

Everytime I turn the TV on (which is like about once a month) I still see trump. He's a joke, how is this man even getting ground? This man don't care about you fools, hes here for money and power, typical for politicians. Go ahead, put him in office see how much he cares for you. Im still cool with Obama. . ROFL. People's ignorance and stupidity holds us all back, don't you think you would want a man or woman that is compassionate towards everyone. Wake up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He's actually normal in person.


Lmao. really, no shit?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Uncle buck is the troll. Very few of his posts are informative and he will hit below the belt without provocation.
> 
> I got swept up in the dick jokes and mob mentality when i entered here a few years ago. I believed what buck said but when I started reading the conversations he quoted for proof of racism, pedo, and bigotry, I found he was wrong quite often.
> 
> ...


W-o-w....you must _really _want this guy's cock....a giant text wall/meltdown detailing just how 'awful' he is, yet....


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would like to point out AGAIN,
> 
> Factcheck.org is not a place you should form your political opinion at. All they do is look for supportive news reports WITHOUT checking the authenticity of that news report.


Absolutely, that fact check site is neutral and not a place to look for opinions. Flaming Pie gets hers at the Fox channel and nowdays, Trump u-tube videos. I form mine from reading pretty much everywhere but FOX, including mainstream, right and left media, including factcheck. It is useful to pull up information from there because they are clear, concise and nonpartisan. No wonder FP doesn't like it. The Donald is a fucking liar and Factcheck.org has the audacity to say so.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. So no citation?


LOL. so not gonna take that wager for your account on whether or not hillary goes to jail? just gonna keep running your pudgy mouth anyway?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I believed what buck said but when I started reading the conversations he quoted for proof of racism, pedo, and bigotry, I found he was wrong quite often.


do you think it was racist when your buddy and fellow trump supporter nitro harley said that obama should "go back to kenya"?



yeah, i know. you already said that wasn't racist. i am just gonna ask it again because i think it's hilarious when you cower like the POS racist that you are, and try to invent some reason why such on obviously racist statement was somehow benign and in good humor.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think it was racist when your buddy and fellow trump supporter nitro harley said that obama should "go back to kenya"?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i know. you already said that wasn't racist. i am just gonna ask it again because i think it's hilarious when you cower like the POS racist that you are, and try to invent some reason why such on obviously racist statement was somehow benign and in good humor.


Those are your opinions about a person who is not me. You try to bully people with things that came from other people. 

Lol. You have meltdowns on the daily because noone wants to enter into wagers with a scumbag such as yourself.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The Donald is a fucking liar and Factcheck.org has the audacity to say so.


Don't need a "fact check" site to confirm _that_, dude - he contradicts himself and/or lies himself into several corners each time he opens his (ample) *mouth*! 
Only those of _very low intellect_/self worth would even consider listening to such drivel! 

I mean, c'mon - Orange Hitler is a narcissist of the highest order, a dullard, a pompous blowhard, a self-promoting jerkoff, a frightened pansy, AND a sociopath with incestuous leanings!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Absolutely, that fact check site is neutral and not a place to look for opinions. Flaming Pie gets hers at the Fox channel and nowdays, Trump u-tube videos. I form mine from reading pretty much everywhere but FOX, including mainstream, right and left media, including factcheck. It is useful to pull up information from there because they are clear, concise and nonpartisan. No wonder FP doesn't like it. The Donald is a fucking liar and Factcheck.org has the audacity to say so.


I post from a variety of sources. Mostly .gov sites.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> W-o-w....you must _really _want this guy's cock....a giant text wall/meltdown detailing just how 'awful' he is, yet....
> 
> View attachment 3715228


Do you think it is acceptable to post a persons private personal information on a pot website without that persons permission?

Cus buck thinks its funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those are your opinions about a person who is not me. You try to bully people with things that came from other people.
> 
> Lol. You have meltdowns on the daily because noone wants to enter into wagers with a scumbag such as yourself.


hold on now. you just said i wasn't qualified to make judgments about other people because i kept getting it wrong so often.

well, here we are illustrating your judgment versus my judgment in regards to those other people.

i am saying nitro harley is as racist as they come. he counts hispanic babies at the hospital, says it looks like we are "educating mexico" and that he "does not see a solution anytime soon". that could be your fucking kid, pie!

he absolutely wants to "round up" all muslims, ban any more muslims from coming in, he calls people like your husband "low information voters" by virtue of his skin color. he would deport your mother in law.

he says blacks are also "low information voters" because of their skin color and he wants obama to go back to kenya.

so tell me, is your buddy and fellow trump supporter not thoroughly racist?

you made the claim that i cannot judge people, you get to back it up.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> how about telling us how Obama is responsible for almost doubling the national debt? don't forget to leave out how Congress actually passes the budget though like Faux News does.


 Ask the dog [he doesn't lie like you do] he may tell you if not then look it up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you think it is acceptable to post a persons private personal information on a pot website without that persons permission?
> 
> Cus buck thinks its funny.


i thought it was hilarious when i exposed desert dude as not only a white supremacist, but also a fucking cop too.

didn't you think that was funny?

i had a good laugh.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow Pie, thats pretty intense. Why on earth is Uncle Buck even allowed to be a part of the forum if he is such a problem?


Take your guess. There are various theories. He is as awful as it sounds tho. He might THINK he is a great captain saveahoe but he is ultimately a very quick to judge individual and harrasses members he deems not worthy of posting here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought it was hilarious when i exposed desert dude as not only a white supremacist, but also a fucking cop too.
> 
> didn't you think that was funny?
> 
> i had a good laugh.


I think its funny you keep calling him my buddy. Like we have barbecues and snapchat.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He's actually normal in person.


I bet he is. You cant be a dick 24/7 in real life.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 23, 2016)

Rather than parsing out Factcheck's list of the lies by Trump regarding Hillary in his speech on June 22, I'll just copy their list here. The right wingers and Hillary haters can use the list to get their two minutes of hate going, knowing that each and every one of them are discredited and documented falsehoods, lies, or simply ignorant made up shit.

*Trump’s Attack on Clinton’s Character*
*Presumptive GOP nominee gets facts wrong on Benghazi, Middle East refugees, gifts from Brunei and more.*
http://www.factcheck.org/2016/06/trumps-attack-on-clintons-character/


Trump falsely claimed that U.S. Ambassador to Libya Chris Stevens “was left helpless to die as Hillary Clinton soundly slept in her bed.” Two emails from Clinton show that she was awake after it was learned that Stevens had died in the attack on the diplomatic facility in Benghazi.
Trump misleadingly claimed that Clinton “accepted $58,000 in jewelry from the government of Brunei when she was secretary of state.” He didn’t mention that the gift was accepted on behalf of the United States, and that it was transferred to the General Services Administration.
Trump claimed without any evidence that Clinton “wants to spend hundreds of billions of dollars to settle Middle Eastern refugees in the United States.” The numbers don’t add up. The total refugee budget was $1.67 billion in fiscal 2016, so it is unlikely that Clinton could add “hundreds of billions” to the budget for refugee assistance.
Trump overstated his case when he claimed the U.S. “trade deficit with China soared 40 percent during Hillary Clinton’s time as secretary of state.” It went up 17 percent, and we note that trade is under the purview of the Commerce Department, not the State Department.
Trump blamed Clinton for the “disastrous strategy of announcing our departure from Iraq, handing large parts of the country over to ISIS and the ISIS killers.” The departure date was set by President George W. Bush. President Obama made the ultimate call to keep the scheduled departure date, not Clinton.
Trump falsely claimed that Clinton would “end virtually all immigration enforcement and thus create totally open borders for the United States.” Clinton supported a Senate immigration bill that would create a path to citizenship for those in the country illegally, but it also would have included large investments in border security.
Trump falsely claimed that the private server that Clinton used as secretary of state “was easily hacked by foreign governments.” Attempts were made to hack into Clinton’s server, but the identity of the hackers has not been determined and there has been no evidence to date that any of them were successful.
Trump falsely claimed that “Hillary Clinton’s State Department approved the transfer of 20 percent of America’s uranium holdings to Russia.” The transfer was approved by a committee headed by the Treasury Department and made up of nine voting members throughout government, including one from the State Department.
Trump claimed he was opposed to the Iraq war “before the war ever started.” There is no evidence of that.
Trump wrongly said that “real wages for our workers have not been raised for 18 years.” Average weekly earnings for production and non-supervisory employees are up 10 percent, adjusted for inflation and seasonal factors, over that time period.
Trump described the North American Free Trade Agreement as “Bill Clinton’s disastrous and totally disastrous NAFTA.” President Clinton signed the legislation to implement NAFTA, but the agreement itself was negotiated and signed by President George H. W. Bush.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Mikyll said:


> Everytime I turn the TV on (which is like about once a month) I still see trump. He's a joke, how is this man even getting ground? This man don't care about you fools, hes here for money and power, typical for politicians. Go ahead, put him in office see how much he cares for you. Im still cool with Obama. . ROFL. People's ignorance and stupidity holds us all back, don't you think you would want a man or woman that is compassionate towards everyone. Wake up.


That's what I thought at first. Then I did some research.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> In the interest of keeping down enough food, I've put no name on ignore. He's not very interesting and his posts are just trolling mostly. I don't mind a disagreement, in fact, that's partly what draws me here. What got @mynameisnobody and a very few others on my list is that they are boring.


 I rather talk to the dog, he is far more interesting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Rather than parsing out Factcheck's list of the lies by Trump regarding Hillary in his speech on June 22, I'll just copy their list here. The right wingers and Hillary haters can use the list to get their two minutes of hate going, knowing that each and every one of them are discredited and documented falsehoods, lies, or simply ignorant made up shit.
> 
> *Trump’s Attack on Clinton’s Character*
> *Presumptive GOP nominee gets facts wrong on Benghazi, Middle East refugees, gifts from Brunei and more.*
> ...


ouch. stupid facts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think its funny you keep calling him my buddy. Like we have barbecues and snapchat.


but seriously though, do you not appreciate that i outed a fucking skinhead cop from this forum?

do you appreciate having white power law enforcement types hanging around here?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I did some research.


you keep saying this, but ever time you do research you come up with the most retarded notions ever.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Now the Clinton's are some righteous and honest people. Would love to see the teleprompter break during a Hillary speech.


Is this where you start talking about lesbians?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you think it is acceptable to post a persons private personal information


It's too late for me, anyhow - He already posted VERY personal details about my life, sadly....I just try and deal with it one day at a time, sigh...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You know I like lesbians, the hot ones at least.


but gay people are icky.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hold on now. you just said i wasn't qualified to make judgments about other people because i kept getting it wrong so often.
> 
> well, here we are illustrating your judgment versus my judgment in regards to those other people.
> 
> ...


Not my buddy, pal.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but gay people are icky.


Just chillin behind the garage....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not my buddy, pal.


would "ideological colleague" be a better way to put it?

you dodged the question btw.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> would "ideological colleague" be a better way to put it?
> 
> you dodged the question btw.


Im not going to discuss your infactuations with his penis or your fantasies about men on boats.

No it would not. I give a like to posts that have a component I agree with. Use that to figure it out. 

I am my own person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Im not going to discuss your infactuations with his penis or your fantasies about men on boats.
> 
> No it would not. I give a like to posts that have a component I agree with. Use that to figure it out.
> 
> I am my own person.


why are you trying to distance yourself from him?

you already said he wasn't racist.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Im not going to discuss your infactuations with his penis or your fantasies about men on boats.
> 
> No it would not. I give a like to posts that have a component I agree with. Use that to figure it out.
> 
> I am my own person.


*Infatuations 

Also:


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but gay people are icky.


Hmm, did shoreline delete his post? Maybe it is because @shorelineOG realized that wanting to fuck a lesbian was the same as wanting to commit rape? Nah, shoreline is too blinded by bigotry and religion to realize that a lesbian would be completely disgusted at the idea of sex with a man. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> W-o-w....you must _really _want this guy's cock....a giant text wall/meltdown detailing just how 'awful' he is, yet....
> 
> View attachment 3715228



Sounds familiar. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you trying to distance yourself from him?
> 
> you already said he wasn't racist.


Why are you trying to reduce the distance between me and him?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Infatuations
> 
> Also:
> 
> View attachment 3715284


So what was it.. less that 2 weeks to turn into a buck parrot?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So what was it.. less that 2 weeks to turn into a buck parrot?


Honey, please, don't flatter him nor yourself.....the term "parrot" implies mimicry, I'm simply noticing the abnormally high level of bigots, sexists, homophobes, white trash, Drumpf dummies, outright racists, and other assorted sludge occupying these parts, as anyone with _functioning eyes_ could clearly see - Don't really need a dude called 'Uncle Buck' on a mj website to point out the obvious. 

If you hold all of these archaic and backward beliefs, which you clearly do, WHY on earth would you haunt an otherwise _progressive_ community with your foolishness? Much like an uninformed state case barking out hateful nonsense during a humanitarian lecture, yes? (cough...Drumpf supporters...cough)
Silly stalker, tsk tsk tsk.....


I found you amusing, briefly, in sort of an abrasive 1980s Roseanne Barr way, but now you just _bore_/confound me with your ramblings and obvious trolling....I think I'm pretty much done wasting precious life energy on you...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Honey, please, don't flatter him nor yourself.....the term "parrot" implies mimicry, I'm simply noticing the abnormally high level of bigots, sexists, homophobes, white trash, Drumpf dummies, outright racists, and other assorted sludge occupying these parts, as anyone with _functioning eyes_ could clearly see - Don't really need a dude called 'Uncle Buck' on a mj website to point out the obvious.
> 
> If you hold all of these archaic and backward beliefs, which you clearly do, WHY on earth would you haunt an otherwise _progressive_ community with your foolishness? Much like an uninformed state case barking out hateful nonsense during a humanitarian lecture, yes? (cough...Drumpf supporters...cough)
> Silly stalker, tsk tsk tsk.....
> ...


So what do you know about me? What archaic beliefs do I hold? 

You think this way of half the country? 

You basically just said it. Only progressives are welcome here. I enjoy debate however and i post relevant information in relevant threads.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hmm, did shoreline delete his post? Maybe it is because @shorelineOG realized that wanting to fuck a lesbian was the same as wanting to commit rape? Nah, shoreline is too blinded by bigotry and religion to realize that a lesbian would be completely disgusted at the idea of sex with a man. I guess we'll never know.


Your just talking shit
I know for a fact that some lesbians like to have sex with men. Even bonded pairs who have worn bands for years may like to have sex with a male or even love it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Honey, please, don't flatter him nor yourself.....the term "parrot" implies mimicry, I'm simply noticing the abnormally high level of bigots, sexists, homophobes, white trash, Drumpf dummies, outright racists, and other assorted sludge occupying these parts, as anyone with _functioning eyes_ could clearly see - Don't really need a dude called 'Uncle Buck' on a mj website to point out the obvious.
> 
> If you hold all of these archaic and backward beliefs, which you clearly do, WHY on earth would you haunt an otherwise _progressive_ community with your foolishness? Much like an uninformed state case barking out hateful nonsense during a humanitarian lecture, yes? (cough...Drumpf supporters...cough)
> Silly stalker, tsk tsk tsk.....
> ...



That's what you always say.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Your just talking shit
> I know for a fact that some lesbians like to have sex with men. Even bonded pairs who have worn bands for years may like to have sex with a male or even love it.



Why do lesbians use dildos?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Honey, please, don't flatter him nor yourself.....the term "parrot" implies mimicry, I'm simply noticing the abnormally high level of bigots, sexists, homophobes, white trash, Drumpf dummies, outright racists, and other assorted sludge occupying these parts, as anyone with _functioning eyes_ could clearly see - Don't really need a dude called 'Uncle Buck' on a mj website to point out the obvious.


 I agree its obvious WE don't need uncle buck on this website because when it comes to white trash dummies that sexist bigot leads the pack.
I'm with you we should BANN uncle bucks ass.
*THATS TWO VOTES TO BANN BUCK DO I HAVE THREE.....*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Why do lesbians use dildos?


Because fisting is painful.

You gotta get a pounding everyonce in a while to get the BIG triple O.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Why do lesbians use dildos?


 I have never seen anyone use a dildo nor have I asked anyone why they would use one.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 23, 2016)

*Ivana Trump sued for copyright infringment
http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...ing-shoe-designs/ar-AAhtPCO?ocid=ansmsnlife11*

Smh - Even his daughter is a fraudulent asshole. Trying to pass off her ugly ass $200 shoes as her own design. What a cunt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why are you trying to reduce the distance between me and him?


there is no distance between you and him. you are both racists who love trump.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I have never seen anyone use a dildo nor have I asked anyone why they would use one.



So.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> *Ivana Trump sued for copyright infringment
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...ing-shoe-designs/ar-AAhtPCO?ocid=ansmsnlife11*
> 
> Smh - Even his daughter is a fraudulent asshole. Trying to pass off her ugly ass $200 shoes as her own design. What a cunt.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 23, 2016)

Trump's odds are tumbling:
*2016 US Presidential Election - Next President of the United States*
Odds as of June 22 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -320
Donald Trump +260


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there is no distance between you and him. you are both racists who love trump.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Trump's odds are tumbling:
> *2016 US Presidential Election - Next President of the United States*
> Odds as of June 22 at Bovada
> 
> ...


Silly numbers and meaningless polls aside, you don't _really_ think he's got a chance of _winning_, do you? Granted, I haven't got much faith in my countrymen as of late, but jeeeeeze....we haven't degenerated *that far* as a society, have we?? (Please say NO!)


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

its psychopath vs narcissist America is primo global entertainment right now


----------



## testiclees (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Silly numbers and meaningless polls aside, you don't _really_ think he's got a chance of _winning_, do you? Granted, I haven't got much faith in my countrymen as of late, but jeeeeeze....we haven't degenerated *that far* as a society, have we?? (Please say NO!)


No, there is no way that a hideous lout could be potus. 

But I do take actual betting odds as a legit read on the pulse of the citizenry. There is $$$$ at stake and the best (greediest) minds are doing the calculations.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its psychopath vs narcissist America is primo global entertainment right now


Nah, it's easy to hate on Hillary but she is fact well credentialed, experienced in international relations and a senior US politician.

She is connected and respected enough that to view her as incompetent or dangerous is political folly.

Trump is a vile lout. He has zero chance he is a symbol of the discontent of the formerly privileged class, nothing more.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Nah, it's easy to hate on Hillary but she is fact well credentialed, experienced in international relations and a senior US politician.
> 
> She is connected and respected enough that to view her as incompetent or dangerous is political folly.
> 
> Trump is a vile lout. He has zero chance he is a symbol of the discontent of the formerly privileged class, nothing more.


exactly my point, both fuktards


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

if trump wins, you are going to deport 11 m, how does that work without resembling a fascist state?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> if trump wins, you are going to deport 11 m, how does that work without resembling a fascist state?


that consideration is a preposterous fantasy, same as trump presidency.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> that consideration is a preposterous fantasy, same as trump presidency.


but what if?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2016)

Not saying he'll win but somehow he's made it this far. When he loses and disappears, all those people who support him will still be around. I think that is the scariest part.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


sorry, you did it to yourself and i gave you every chance to condemn him.

i asked you point blank if you thought it was racist that he told obama to "go back to kenya". you made every excuse in the book for the guy.

i make no distinctions between those who spew racism and those who excuse it. the latter may even be worse.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lmao. really, no shit?


Yeah, we used to be friends.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

hillary is up by 10 in the latest poll.

LOL


----------



## testiclees (Jun 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> but what if?


well that could be an HBO horror jawn


----------



## D528 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2016)

look at dat hair, even back then. Repulsive.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> look at dat hair, even back then. Repulsive.


Reagan: "_The sacrifice has been PREPARED, correct? You have procured the jar of Negroid tears, scalp of Richard Nixon, and the Germanic vaginal blood?"_
Drumpf: _"Rest easy, Dark Lord - We WILL succeed this time! The coming of the MASTER is at hand!!"_


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's too late for me, anyhow - He already posted VERY personal details about my life, sadly....I just try and deal with it one day at a time, sigh...
> 
> View attachment 3715259
> 
> ...


I love your student ID.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> look at dat hair, even back then. Repulsive.



Here he looks like Elvis with a bad comb over..it's odd to see that much scalp on the side of ones head


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Here he looks like Elvis with a bad comb over..it's odd to see that much scalp on the side of ones head


If you look closely you can see the encircled 666.....


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> So.


 Ask someone who cares.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Ask someone who cares.



Exactly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, you did it to yourself and i gave you every chance to condemn him.
> 
> i asked you point blank if you thought it was racist that he told obama to "go back to kenya". you made every excuse in the book for the guy.
> 
> i make no distinctions between those who spew racism and those who excuse it. the latter may even be worse.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> if trump wins, you are going to deport 11 m, how does that work without resembling a fascist state?


Because they are here illegally. We have a whole department devoted to catching and deporting illegals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

afascist, racist, weed smoking woman married to a mexican man. now i've heard of it all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Here is an article that illustrates it nicely. 

https://m.fbi.gov/#https://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2016/june/taken-hostage

GASP a real quality source!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> afascist, racist, weed smoking woman married to a mexican man. now i've heard of it all.


Im sure you will think of more to hear about. 

So theres that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> afascist, racist, weed smoking woman married to a mexican man. now i've heard of it all.


Seems so, dude, sigh....I can no longer interact with her, I'm not sure she's mentally well. 

If she IS in fact married to a Mexican/Mexican American man, I cannot _begin_ to comprehend the support/adoration for Drumpf, and if she has _kids_ with this man it's all the more sad - endorsing a monster that not only hates her husband but her *kids*, as well. 

Sincerely, I just can't wrap my head/heart around it....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> afascist, racist, weed smoking woman married to a mexican man. now i've heard of it all.


His mom is racist too then. She is against illegal immigration.

Oh snap!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> His mom is racist too then. She is against illegal immigration.
> 
> Oh snap!


i never said being against illegal immigration was racist.

i did say deporting 11 million people, many of whom have lived here nearly all their lives and may not even know they are illegal, is a fascist policy which you support.

and the illegal immigration thing does make it very easy to spot racists, as the racists here often slip up and just refer to 'mexicans' instead of illegal immigrants, showing you where their true concern is.

but you are racist for any number of reasons which have been discussed already.

go back to kenya.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

Lets fact check this fact video without using factcheck.org


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lets fact check this fact video without using factcheck.org


fox news logo means it is pants on fire false.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> fox news logo means it is pants on fire false.


How mature. Its ok, I know you cant handle dissenting information.

See no evil.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i never said being against illegal immigration was racist.
> 
> i did say deporting 11 million people, many of whom have lived here nearly all their lives and may not even know they are illegal, is a fascist policy which you support.
> 
> ...



Actually, you have used a post of mine, saying I was against "illegal" immigrants, in a failed attempt to label me a racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How mature. Its ok, I know you cant handle dissenting information.
> 
> See no evil.


there have been multiple scientific studies done. people who watch that garbage are less informed than those who watch no news at all. i'm not taking the risk of making myself dumber by watching it.

besides, i've already offered to bet you on whether or not hillary goes to jail. you chickenshit out every time.

you don't even believe in the very shit that you spew.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Actually, you have used a post of mine, saying I was against "illegal" immigrants, in a failed attempt to label me a racist.


i'm sure your uncited portrayal is exactly how that exchange went.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure your uncited portrayal is exactly how that exchange went.



I'm sure of it as well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there have been multiple scientific studies done. people who watch that garbage are less informed than those who watch no news at all. i'm not taking the risk of making myself dumber by watching it.
> 
> besides, i've already offered to bet you on whether or not hillary goes to jail. you chickenshit out every time.
> 
> you don't even believe in the very shit that you spew.


Oh no... you called me chicken..

Nope. Still dont care. Its funny tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh no... you called me chicken..
> 
> Nope. Still dont care. Its funny tho.


you've been spamming fox news for weeks and bawling uncontrollably about how hillary needs to go to prison.

then you refuse to wager your account on it and you even claim you don't care.

it is not possible that both of these things can be true.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

Fox 'news', lol....c'monnnnnn, _really_? I refuse to believe these people aren't trolls....no WAY would any sensible person bring up things like fox news and Alex Jones in relation to r-e-a-l-i-t-y.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there have been multiple scientific studies done. people who watch that garbage are less informed than those who watch no news at all. i'm not taking the risk of making myself dumber by watching it.


There isn't any risk of you getting dumber, and all you speak is garbage.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> There isn't any risk of you getting dumber, and all you speak is garbage.


https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080314115539AAaw6RH

*How do you get sand out of your vagina?*

* *


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 23, 2016)

"I have a very good brain and I've said a lot of things." Donald John Trump (Republican Presidential Nominee)


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


>


----------



## testiclees (Jun 24, 2016)

*WITLESS WARRIOR*


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 24, 2016)

britain leaves eu with over 50% of the vote. this image perfectly sums up some of the users on here when it comes to trump​


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

RACISM!!!!!!

Left wing media mantra has brainwashed the masses. 

50% of american and britain are racist is what they would have you believe.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Yup The literal lower half of the USA


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 24, 2016)

I think I've got Trump figured out.

He planned to be in Scotland during the BREXIT vote "for business." So now that England has voted to leave the EU, and Cameron has resigned, Trump is saying how great he is over there, and he is there to tell them that he was actually born in the UK.

He is there to start his campaign to run for Prime Minister, since he knows he will lose the race for the Presidency. So he will spew his cockiness in England from now on.

In an ironic twist, the English will demand to see his birth certificate.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> RACISM!!!!!!
> 
> Left wing media mantra has brainwashed the masses.
> 
> 50% of american and britain are racist is what they would have you believe.


_*You seem surprised.*_


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> _*You seem surprised.*_


Them wanting to leave the european union is racist? They want out of a economy that is tanking AND those economies are in europe!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Yup The literal lower half of the USA


So you think the whole lower half is racist? 

Lol you guys are crazy.

Keep spinning.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 24, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I think I've got Trump figured out.
> 
> He planned to be in Scotland during the BREXIT vote "for business." So now that England has voted to leave the EU, and Cameron has resigned, Trump is saying how great he is over there, and he is there to tell them that he was actually born in the UK.
> 
> ...


with all the wind over in the UK, his ferret is going to blow off his head eventually.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Actually, you have used a post of mine, saying I was against "illegal" immigrants, in a failed attempt to label me a racist.


You should know by now if you disagree with Uncle Buck and he gets sand in his vagina he calls you racist or bigot.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Them wanting to leave the european union is racist? They want out of a economy that is tanking AND those economies are in europe!


To be able to allow persecutions and attacks on a group of people you first need to villanize them. Anyone who disagrees with the progressive left is a racist and obviously needs to be shouted down and ridiculed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> To be able to allow persecutions and attacks on a group of people you first need to villanize them. Anyone who disagrees with the progressive left is a racist and obviously needs to be shouted down and ridiculed.


Its also much easier to say half the country is racist. People in the south and republicans must have a natural inclination towards racism because reasons. There are no good hearted republicans. There are no good christians. There are no good soldiers.

Half the country is pure evil. Hillary told me so.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)

Trump is going to kick " Corrupt Hillary's " lilly white ass.

Hillary = Wall Street Money Whore !!!!

Trump for the Win !!!!!!!!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Trump is going to kick " Corrupt Hillary's " lilly white ass.
> 
> Hillary = Wall Street Money Whore !!!!
> 
> Trump for the Win !!!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

It completely boggles their mind that a person could be married to a mexican man and want to enforce immigration law.

They believe open borders is compassionate.

So they fall back to... well, she must be racist.

How does that work? How is it that they see racism EVERYWHERE.

Jedi tricks only work on the weak minded.

You don't need to know about my server

You cant ask bryan pagliano that.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/clinton-staffer-pleads-130-times-transcript-shows/story?id=40058415

Hillary Clinton's former IT staffer, once responsible for maintaining her private computer server, refused to answer questions from lawyers about her email setup and invoked his Fifth Amendment right 130 times during a deposition this week, according to a transcript of the deposition.

Pagliano had previously struck an immunity deal with the Justice Department in exchange for his cooperation with the FBI's security investigation into Clinton's email server, which is separate from this litigation.

Pagliano also refused to answer questions to the House Select Committee on Benghazi when he was called to testify behind closed doors late last year.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ap-hillary-clintons-state-dept-calendar-left-plenty-out/

The missing or heavily edited entries in her calendar included private dinners with political donors, policy sessions with groups of corporate leaders and "drop-bys" with old Clinton campaign hands. Among those whose names were omitted from her calendar were longtime adviser Sidney Blumenthal, consultant and former Clinton White House chief of staff Thomas "Mack" McLarty, former energy lobbyist Joseph Wilson and entertainment magnate and Clinton campaign bundler Haim Saban.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)

Educate yourself, before you vote.







Please watch the whole thing. Then you'll understand the " Career Criminal " tag.




Now here's Hillary contradicing Hillary.






^^^^ A compulsive *liar* is defined as someone who lies out of habit. Lying is their normal and reflexive way of responding to questions. Compulsive *liars* bend the truth about everything, large and small. For a compulsive *liar*, telling the truth is very awkward and uncomfortable while lying feels right.


@Big_Lou I hope you pull yourself out of " The State of Ignorance " where most of Hillary fans reside. Hope & Change 








^^^^ four more years of this, NO thanks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

*Eight reasons Leave won the UK's referendum on the EU*

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-eu-referendum-36574526


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> RACISM!!!!!!
> 
> Left wing media mantra has brainwashed the masses.
> 
> 50% of american and britain are racist is what they would have you believe.


how are you gonna try to deny it?

you saw a guy tell obama to go back to kenya. i asked you if it was racist. you made every excuse in the book for the guy.

the shoe fits, cunterella.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Them wanting to leave the european union is racist? They want out of a economy that is tanking AND those economies are in europe!


you are an uneducated dimwit. don't try to pretend like you are an expert in international affairs now, pile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> To be able to allow persecutions and attacks on a group of people you first need to villanize them. Anyone who disagrees with the progressive left is a racist and obviously needs to be shouted down and ridiculed.


you literally called the president a "halfrican" while telling us how totally not racist you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> You should know by now if you disagree with Uncle Buck and he gets sand in his vagina he calls you racist or bigot.


you accuse people of "white guilt" more often than a klan member does.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

Brexit: Nicola Sturgeon says second Scottish independence vote 'highly likely'

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-36621030


Donald Trump in Scotland: 'Brexit a great thing'

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-36606184


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It completely boggles their mind that a person could be married to a mexican man and want to enforce immigration law.
> 
> They believe open borders is compassionate.
> 
> ...


so you're not racist because hillary's email server?

that is the most pathetic and desperate attempt to deflect a true fact about you that i have seen in quite some time.

you're a racist fuckstick, pile. hillary's email server cannot change that fact.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

SCOTTISH PEOPLE ARE RACIST!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're not racist because hillary's email server?
> 
> that is the most pathetic and desperate attempt to deflect a true fact about you that i have seen in quite some time.
> 
> you're a racist fuckstick, pile. hillary's email server cannot change that fact.


You are a sad strange little man. 

You have my pity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Educate yourself, before you vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weak.

why not just compare what they say?

http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/

trump weighs in with a hefty 2% true statements. 77% false.

http://www.politifact.com/personalities/hillary-clinton/

hillary is at 51% true. only 27% false.

so you support trump, the biggest liar in this campaign and quite possibly, any campaign ever.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you accuse people of "white guilt" more often than a klan member does.


Well it does sound kind of funny and I believe you are the only one I accused of it snowflake.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

EU referendum: Brexit sparks calls for other EU votes

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36615879

France's National Front leader Marine Le Pen said the French must now also have the right to choose.

Dutch anti-immigration politician Geert Wilders said the Netherlands deserved a "Nexit" vote while Italy's Northern League said: "Now it's our turn".







Look at that clenched fist!

RACIST!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> SCOTTISH PEOPLE ARE RACIST!!!


And they carry the Ginger gene.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 24, 2016)

...and the EU unwound like a ball of yarn...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

Mateo Salvini of Italy's Northern League: "THANK YOU UK, now it's our turn"

RACIST!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> EU referendum: Brexit sparks calls for other EU votes
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36615879
> 
> ...


wow, you are melting down just because i am pointing out true facts about you.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)

@UncleBuck You're losing the battle, and going down in flames. LOL 













Polls, studies, and white papers in general slant the truth, more times than not.







Sorry UncleBuck if all of this info ^^^^ flies right over your head. Hillary fans, tend not to think and I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Educate yourself, before you vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uh-oh....looks we've got yet another Drumpf lackey/desperate brainwashed moron in the house, I'll sound the alarm!!



I just hope that THIS one can provide as much constant entertainment as the other trailer court trolls that toss Drumpf's salad on the regular!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

*The Libyans who stop IS escaping by sea*

Oh look, muslims stopped ISIS. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-36601529

Government-backed forces in Libya have made significant gains against the fighters of so-called Islamic State.

Local militia are being supported in a major offensive by British special forces.

Quentin Sommerville reports from Sirte.

Cameraman: Fred Scott.

Video is good. Sad at end tho.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 24, 2016)

A must see for liberal Anglophiles.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @UncleBuck You're losing the battle, and going down in flames. LOL


riiiiiight.

 

racist morons like you don't have a good enough grasp on reality to make any judgments about anything ever.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

Uncle Buck, why do you hate Libya?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, you are melting down just because i am pointing out true facts about you.


Yeah, this one's on the verge....possibly all of that latent/pent up self-loathing, knowing that when she goes to sleep at night she is endorsing a racist dictator that hates her family?
(shrugs)

Thankfully a NEW Drumpf troll has appeared, so this thread will NOT go without entertainment ~ Huzzah!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)

and for the Country music fans:







and Hillary straight up lilly white ass rapping:


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Uncle Buck, why do you hate Libya?


was it racist when your fellow trump supporter told obama to go back to kenya?

or when he said about children like yours that it looks like we are "educating mexico" and he doesn't "see a solution anytime soon"?

or when he said about your husband and his family that they are "low information voters" because of their skin color?

thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


>


"here, watch this youtube video. it will totally convince why you should be voting for that racist fucktard trump"


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @UncleBuck You're losing the battle, and going down in flames. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y-i-k-e-s....*YOU* quoting Einstein is like the redneck fry cook at McBurger explaining the nuances of fine French cuisine, lol....you might be in just a _bit_ over your head here, Drumpf drone.


On THAT note, time to hit the park and then a nice shower!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

*Obama v Trump: The gloves are off*
*http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36534957*


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3716198


Not nearly orange/loud enough....and can't someone add a hideously placed toupee? Maybe trim a few cat hairs or some straw-like old taint hair?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

By targeting a gay nightclub, he said, Mateen struck "at the heart and soul of who we are as a nation".
"It's an assault on the ability of free people to live their lives, love who they want, and express their identity," Mr Trump said. "It's an attack on the right of every single American to live in peace and safety in their own country."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3716198


i would have like this post, but flaming pile already did. sorry.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


>


funny


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> By targeting a gay nightclub, he said, Mateen struck "at the heart and soul of who we are as a nation".
> "It's an assault on the ability of free people to live their lives, love who they want, and express their identity," Mr Trump said. "It's an attack on the right of every single American to live in peace and safety in their own country."


do you just post random shit? are your synapses OK?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you just post random shit? are your synapses OK?


All on topic. 

I know it can be hard to do that with that strong nervous tick of yours.

RACISTS!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> All on topic.
> 
> I know it can be hard to do that with that strong nervous tick of yours.
> 
> RACISTS!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @UncleBuck You're losing the battle, and going down in flames. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump Airlines - Failed
Trump Casinos - Failed
Trump Mortgages - Failed
Trump University - Failed
Trump Vodka - Failed
China Connection - Failed
Bankruptcies - Four

He jumps at the chance to attack Muslims, Mexicans, journalists, newspapers, scientists, women who aren't pretty enough for him, women who breastfeed, people who are taken prisoner, Macy's, Apple, fat people, thirsty people, handicapped people, and even the Pope....but he has to be careful and do more research before he criticizes the KKK. What makes you think this sick shit-for-brains lunatic could ever run a country? 

As per usual, Buck has you plebs foaming at the mouth by pointing out facts. And, it's Hillary-ous! I don't sympathize with people who suffer from rational thought neglect...Good day, sir.

Penis.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Trump Airlines - Failed
> Trump Casinos - Failed
> Trump Mortgages - Failed
> Trump University - Failed
> ...



And yet, somehow, he got the nomination. 

Society is doomed, even when he looses.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Trump Airlines - Failed
> Trump Casinos - Failed
> Trump Mortgages - Failed
> Trump University - Failed
> ...


Yet you ignore his success. What has Hillary Clinton been successful at? I can show you dozens of buildings and golf courses across the world built by Donald Trump. All you can show me of Hillary is a paper trail of scandal from Arkansas to the White House.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)

I sincerely hope this fuckmop gets shot in the chest.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)

and Trump's bitch slapping down Hillary. I can hear the Whole Foods crowd shedding tears as I type. LOL

So not all his businesses panned out. So what, no one Died and no National Security Secrets were leaked as a result of that.

He's still go plenty of $$$, a hot wife, and kids that not only look up to him, but behave themselves. Looks like his house is in order.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3716212
> 
> I sincerely hope this fuckmop gets shot in the chest.


If not he has a good shot at being the next president.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> And yet, somehow, he got the nomination.
> 
> Society is doomed, even when he looses.


Bought his way through life with daddy's money. It's pathetic.


NLXSK1 said:


> Yet you ignore his success. What has Hillary Clinton been successful at? I can show you dozens of buildings and golf courses across the world built by Donald Trump. .


B-b-but he has sooo much money! What a piss poor argument.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Bought his way through life with daddy's money. It's pathetic.
> 
> B-b-but he has sooo much money! What a piss poor argument.


How did he buy his nomination? He didnt use his dad's money to make his fortune. Your facts are incorrect so your conclusions have little chance of being correct.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> and Trump's bitch slapping down Hillary. I can hear the Whole Foods crowd shedding tears as I type. LOL


Hillary is up by 10 in the polls last I heard.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hillary is up by 10 in the polls last I heard.


Then you got nothin to worry about.... I gotta go make some money!! Back to dispute your version of the 'facts' later ;]


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)

and you believe those polls. How funny.








A quote from the Wall Street Journal : " Poll numbers, despite their seeming precision, *are not hard data*. They are clues to the mysteries that lie in human hearts. Polls tell us that the Affordable Care Act and the Iran nuclear deal are unpopular with most Americans, and polls tell us that the sharp partisan polarization of Americans today is based not so much on ephemeral preferences or ancestral loyalties as it is on deeply held moral and religious (or secular) beliefs. "

I agree with this, Poll numbers are NOT hard data. 

I would add, Propaganda is not fact either. Polls are most often tools of propaganda. Now you do the math, and think for yourself.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2016)

trump claiming he influenced Brexit, at Trump Ternberry, he is your nex pres uncle chomo and pinmolester


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What has Hillary Clinton been successful at?


well, she hasn't declared bankruptcy all the time,so she may not meet your definition of "success".

she did manage to get health insurance for 8 million+ children though.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> trump claiming he influenced Brexit, at Trump Ternberry, he is your nex pres uncle chomo and pinmolester


Actually, trump claimed Obama might have influenced it but that he likely didnt. Dont let facts get in the way of your slander thought.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> So not all his businesses panned out. ...He's still go plenty of $$$, a hot wife, and kids that not only look up to him, but behave themselves. Looks like his house is in order.


he's got less than no money. he's begging his supporters for campaign funds right now. so much for that self funding campaign, eh?



i would have been hit by my teachers as a child if i said half the stuff your racist savior says as an adult you racist fucktard.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Actually, trump claimed Obama might have influenced it but that he likely didnt. Dont let facts get in the way of your slander thought.


I don't care how deluded trump is


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2016)

its a fukin great show that is all lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> and you believe those polls....Propaganda is not fact either. Polls are most often tools of propaganda.


yes, this. please keep it up.

last time around you guys tried this same thing: calling scientific polling a liberal conspiracy.

most of you retards left in embarrassment after the obama landslide.

i just laughed at retards like you.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## bundee1 (Jun 24, 2016)

How can ANYONE be proud of what comes out of Trump's mouth? Even Ronald Reagan was more eloquent in his dementia addled last days. You all choose this man to represent our country to the world? I would choose any of the past Republican Presidents and even losing candidates over Trump. McCain, Romney, Bush, Bush, even Nixon's head before that Mussolini quoting, ignoramus.

Is that who you are Flaming? Purposefully aloof of your supporters racist acts? That whole kkk shit was a pitiful episode. 

What will Trump's presidency bring?
Mexicans building a wall so no new American Jobs created there. Mass deportations so food shortages im guessing. War with Syria so a draft because I don't think anyone is volunteering for that shit. Apple won't move production here so maybe they relocate to another country. We aren't the biggest market by far anymore. India Russia South America and China can cover the loss of US sales. Fuck us right. We think we are the center of the universe but the world can just take what they want from us through hacking and say fuck Trump and the rest.

I'm looking for land and a cabin. You Trump supporters can go Purge each other.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


>


racist trump supporter desperately spams youtube videos in futile attempt to convince people he has some kind of a point.

pathetic.

isn't hillary up by about 6-10 points in the polls?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I agree with this, Poll numbers are NOT hard data.


You wouldn't be arguing that if Trump was ahead in them. Which he is not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> How can ANYONE be proud of what comes out of Trump's mouth? Even Ronald Reagan was more eloquent in his dementia addled last days. You all choose this man to represent our country to the world? I would choose any of the past Republican Presidents and even losing candidates over Trump. McCain, Romney, Bush, Bush, even Nixon's head before that Mussolini quoting, ignoramus.
> 
> Is that who you are Flaming? Purposefully aloof of your supporters racist acts? That whole kkk shit was a pitiful episode.
> 
> ...


i bet that trump drops out rather than take his inevitable loss.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You wouldn't be arguing that if Trump was ahead in them. Which he is not.
> View attachment 3716254


i wonder why trump isn't out there reciting poll numbers at all of his klan rallies anymore?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)

Now that's entertainment .


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2016)

made in the USA, only you lot could give us trump vs Hilary, I hope its the Donald cos America is gonna look fukin hilarious


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there have been multiple scientific studies done. people who watch that garbage are less informed than those who watch no news at all. i'm not taking the risk of making myself dumber by watching it.


Too late.



UncleBuck said:


> even your beloved fox news is only saying "possible". dumbass.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/06/12/florida-authorities-say-multiple-people-have-been-shot-at-orlando-nightclub.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Too late.


you can watch articles now?



you are so pathetically desperate to stick up for every right wing racist on this forum. gee, i wonder why.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you can watch articles now?
> 
> 
> 
> you are so pathetically desperate to stick up for every right wing racist on this forum. gee, i wonder why.


LOL. Owned. 

For someone of your . . . sexual persuasion, I still find it unusual you continue to support a group that likes to murder gays.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> LOL. Owned.
> 
> For someone of your . . . sexual persuasion, I still find it unusual you continue to support a group that likes to murder gays.


"Owned" lol dude you sound like a simple juvenile.

"sexual persuasion" WTF...how does that enter into it asshole? Gay and cock are like the heavy artillery slurs for fucking half wit, dumb AFers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> LOL. Owned.
> 
> For someone of your . . . sexual persuasion, I still find it unusual you continue to support a group that likes to murder gays.


yep, sure seems like you owned me.

something tells me you are one of those types that really wants to own certain people.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, sure seems like you owned me.
> 
> something tells me you are one of those types that really wants to own certain people.


I think you have FoxNews to get back to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I think you have FoxNews to get back to.


do you understand what context is, or did you not get that far into your 7th grade education?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you understand what context is, or did you not get that far into your 7th grade education?


I do. Why do you ask? Or even care? According to you, reading FoxNews online and citing it to bolster an argument is simply fabulous. As long as you don't watch it on tv? Then you're a complete moron? 

Why do you spend so much time on the FoxNews website if you hate it so much?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I do. Why do you ask? Or even care? According to you, reading FoxNews online and citing it to bolster an argument is simply fabulous. As long as you don't watch it on tv? Then you're a complete moron?
> 
> Why do you spend so much time on the FoxNews website if you hate it so much?


Same reason why he spends so much time over at Stormfront.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I do. Why do you ask? Or even care? According to you, reading FoxNews online and citing it to bolster an argument is simply fabulous. As long as you don't watch it on tv? Then you're a complete moron?
> 
> Why do you spend so much time on the FoxNews website if you hate it so much?


So are you too dumb to understand the context behind citing fox news to an ardent fox news viewer to prove him wrong?

Or are you simply being an angry drunk right now?

I bet a quick search reveals you to be quite the dumb racist. I already know you are a bigot.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> So are you too dumb to understand the context behind citing fox news to an ardent fox news viewer to prove him wrong?
> 
> Or are you simply being an angry drunk right now?
> 
> I bet a quick search reveals you to be quite the dumb racist. I already know you are a bigot.


I do. It's not context. It's the irony and hypocrisy of you claiming that Fox will make you a retard. But you cite Fox to support your argument. Derp.

For someone who approves of an organization that wants to wipe gay people off the planet, is also somewhat disturbing and ironical.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I do. It's not context. It's the irony and hypocrisy of you claiming that Fox will make you a retard. But you cite Fox to support your argument. Derp.
> 
> For someone who approves of an organization that wants to wipe gay people off the planet, is also somewhat disturbing and ironical.


So you really are too retarded to understand why I would shove fox news back in the face of an ardent fox news viewer?

You may not want to try for this hill. Find some other racist damsel in distress and try your luck there, bigoted fucktard.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> trump claiming he influenced Brexit, at Trump Ternberry, he is your nex pres uncle chomo and pinmolester


Are you from uk?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> and you believe those polls. How funny.
> 
> A quote from the Wall Street Journal : " Poll numbers, despite their seeming precision, *are not hard data*.
> 
> ...



Lol dude put down the WSJ the pimple on top of your shoulders is gonna bust.

He's got money and a hot wife...translation im shallow and dumb AF.

Bro betting odds arent poll numbers they are hard figures that you can tie millions too.


Trump is an hideous abomination. There is no chance he is potus NONE.

"I would add, Propaganda is not fact either." oh really fucking Einstein? You tell us "Polls are most often the tools of propaganda" they're not jack ass. Then you tell us to think for ourselves...lol definition of mindless half wit.

If you disagree here's your chance to cash in.

*2016 US Presidential Election - Next President of the United States*
Odds as of June 22 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -320
Donald Trump +260
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> How can ANYONE be proud of what comes out of Trump's mouth? Even Ronald Reagan was more eloquent in his dementia addled last days. You all choose this man to represent our country to the world? I would choose any of the past Republican Presidents and even losing candidates over Trump. McCain, Romney, Bush, Bush, even Nixon's head before that Mussolini quoting, ignoramus.
> 
> Is that who you are Flaming? Purposefully aloof of your supporters racist acts? That whole kkk shit was a pitiful episode.
> 
> ...


I think hillary would be much worse for this country. 

You all turn a blind eye to her pile of steaming shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think hillary would be much worse for this country.
> 
> You all turn a blind eye to her pile of steaming shit.


You're a fascist and a racist though. So what you think is irrelevant.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3716212
> 
> I sincerely hope this fuckmop gets shot in the face, repeatedly, with razorblades.


Much better!

He truly is the definition of a monster, on so many levels. The fact that today, in 2016, people actually _admire_/follow him is beyond sickening...must be some form of inbreeding-induced brain defect or an undiscovered level of *profound mental retardation. 
*
Do you notice how, much like in the real world, 90% of his ravenous supporters are red state dummies that've never even been within 100 miles of NYC, the Drumpf clan's original haunting/raping grounds? Brings a whole new depth of desperation to the phrase "talking out of school". Watching these braindead cow housewives and gun-lovin' racist yahoos suckle at the neon toupee while in a state of utter _cluelessness _is both maddening and sardonically entertaining at the same time....

But what will become of the sad fucks when Drumpf inevitably _loses_ the race, though? That's gonna be a BALL to be here for, lol.
He's already failed at the human race, so we shall see....


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Much better!
> 
> He truly is the definition of a monster, on so many levels. The fact that today, in 2016, people actually _admire_/follow him is beyond sickening...must be some form of inbreeding-induced brain defect or an undiscovered level of *profound mental retardation.
> *
> ...


It's about time we had more posters like you around this shithole.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> You're a fascist and a racist though. So what you think is irrelevant.


Yet you keep coming back for my taco flavored kisses.

Can you taste that creamy caramel?

Youve kissed the lips that suck latino steel.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Much better!
> 
> He truly is the definition of a monster, on so many levels. The fact that today, in 2016, people actually _admire_/follow him is beyond sickening...must be some form of inbreeding-induced brain defect or an undiscovered level of *profound mental retardation.
> *
> ...


Citations please.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> So you really are too retarded to understand why I would shove fox news back in the face of an ardent fox news viewer?
> 
> You may not want to try for this hill. Find some other racist damsel in distress and try your luck there, bigoted fucktard.


I understand it must be awfully embarassing to claim that people who watch FoxNews are very dumb, and you would never do it.

Then to be confronted with your prior post where you cite FoxNews as your source. And you cited it to support your argument. You were relying on the veracity of the information contained with that citation. 

Not to show that the FoxNews article was wrong. You really should stop watching FoxNews.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

As much as I hate to do it (lost entertainment!), I may be FORCED to use the 'ignore' function, sigh....I just read an overly descriptive post here that nearly made me toss my lunch. No sarcasm; I could feel my gorge coming up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I understand it must be awfully embarassing to claim that people who watch FoxNews are very dumb, and you would never do it.
> 
> Then to be confronted with your prior post where you cite FoxNews as your source. And you cited it to support your argument. You were relying on the veracity of the information contained with that citation.
> 
> Not to show that the FoxNews article was wrong. You really should stop watching FoxNews.


man, you are having a complete meltdown. this is even worse than the meltdown you had when see4 correctly identified forbes as right wing propaganda, or the days-long meltdown you had following abe supercro around.

allow me to explain the incredibly simple context that you are failing to see with that 6th grade education of yours.

fox news lover NLXSK was trying to scream at the top of his lungs that the orlando shooting was so incredibly definitely done by a terrorist. i pointed out that not even his own beloved "news" network was reporting that. i did not even read the article beyond the headline, or rely on the veracity of their incredibly shitty reporting.

so ya see, you have it incredibly wrong, like always.

and fox news, just like forbes, is nothing but right wing propaganda. the people like you who watch it are all very dumb, and almost 100% racist without fail.

go take your meltdown elsewhere, bigoted little princess.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

Trump put this out. Lol. Balls the size of melons.

Whoever can knock down hillary will go down history. Could trump be that guy?

Its fucking delicious to watch her squirm. Now she gets a taste of her own medicine.

https://www.lyingcrookedhillary.com/

Very possible he gets assasinated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump put this out. Lol. Balls the size of melons.
> 
> Whoever can knock down hillary will go down history. Could trump be that guy?
> 
> ...


hillary is up 10 points in the polls and is squirming?

you are brainwashed by trump the same way germans got brainwashed by hitler.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary is up 10 points in the polls and is squirming?
> 
> you are brainwashed by trump the same way germans got brainwashed by hitler.


It's soooooo easy to brainwash the small-brained, though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's soooooo easy to brainwash the small-brained, though.


he loves the uneducated.

i'm guessing flaming pile barely escaped high school with a diploma. 4 Cs and 1 D was probably good enough.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump put this out. Lol. Balls the size of melons.
> 
> Very possible he gets assasinated.


You'll need to check with megan kelly about his testicle size, she sniped his nads way back when... you mean melon balls like a fruit cocktail? The 'man' youre referring to fears journalists. He has no balls he's a witless abomination.

"assasinated" you're dull AF, aren't you the heifer that barfed up that "hillary is a dog" post? you're fucking vile

Trump is harmless no one wants to go down in history for killing a clown


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You'll need to check with megan kelly about his testicle size, she sniped his nads way back when... you mean melon balls like a fruit cocktail? The 'man' youre referring to fears journalists. He has no balls he's a witless abomination.


I love you.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> man, you are having a complete meltdown. this is even worse than the meltdown you had when see4 correctly identified forbes as right wing propaganda, or the days-long meltdown you had following abe supercro around.
> 
> allow me to explain the incredibly simple context that you are failing to see with that 6th grade education of yours.
> 
> ...


LOL. I'm having the meltdown? All I did is point out your hypocrisy.

The only one here we can positively confirm is a patron of FoxNews is the idiot that cites them. You.

Brevity is key. No need for the angry War and Peace tantrum you just posted.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I love you.


You don't need to be hanging from his testicles.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary is up 10 points in the polls and is squirming?
> 
> you are brainwashed by trump the same way germans got brainwashed by hitler.


You think her experience in mishandling state business is behavior worthy of the presidency.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You'll need to check with megan kelly about his testicle size, she sniped his nads way back when... you mean melon balls like a fruit cocktail? The 'man' youre referring to fears journalists. He has no balls he's a witless abomination.
> 
> "assasinated" you're dull AF, aren't you the heifer that barfed up that "hillary is a dog" post? you're fucking vile
> 
> Trump is harmless no one wants to go down in history for killing a clown


?

Citation?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)

BOOM, Fireworks to follow.

Hillary for Prison 2016 

Even the extreme left media smells the blood in the water.

Hillary = Too Corrupt / Incompetence to be elected. 

****

On positive note, regarding foreign politics: *Congrats to the UK* for finding your balls, and telling the EU to get stuffed. The NWO was unavailable for comment, but you can bet they're unhappy.

*****

Sad day in Canada. Your high court rules oral sex with animals legal. I'm sure this makes Hillary feel good. Because I've always put her in the she's a " Dog " column on looks. That should excite UncleBuck as well. He'll be stocking up on creamy peanut butter, and visiting a Dog adoption center soon.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> LOL. I'm having the meltdown? All I did is point out your hypocrisy.
> 
> The only one here we can positively confirm is a patron of FoxNews is the idiot that cites them. You.
> 
> Brevity is key. No need for the angry War and Peace tantrum you just posted.


what hypocrisy?

only hypocrisy i see is your ongoing meltdown and chasing me around while not making a single peep about all the posts your fellow right wing racist retards have made actually citing fox news, rather than throwing it back in someone's face.

anyhoo, continue with your meltdown, i find it amusing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You think her experience in mishandling state business is behavior worthy of the presidency.


still trying to make something out of this whole fake scandal?

you've already declined to wager your account on her getting indicted. so now you are just flapping your gums.

besides, you are supporting a guy on trial for violating the RICO law in multiple states right now.

with standards that incredibly low, you have literally no room to criticize anyone else.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what hypocrisy?
> 
> only hypocrisy i see is your ongoing meltdown and chasing me around while not making a single peep about all the posts your fellow right wing racist retards have made actually citing fox news, rather than throwing it back in someone's face.
> 
> anyhoo, continue with your meltdown, i find it amusing.


*sniff. 

I see you've already abandoned your 1st argument. Remember? When you claimed that citing their website is nothing like watching them on tv. That was a good argument. It made you seem smart. Seriously.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> *sniff.
> 
> I see you've already abandoned your 1st argument. Remember? When you claimed that citing their website is nothing like watching them on tv. That was a good argument. It made you seem smart. Seriously.


so why aren't you desperately following everyone else around who has actually cited fox news?

don't want to bother your fellow racist right wing retards?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 24, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> BOOM, Fireworks to follow.
> 
> Hillary for Prison 2016
> 
> ...


Trump is far behind in the polls and on betting sites...BOOM youre a chronic masturbator

Bro she was the sect of state you are a fucking stoner half wit...saying she is a "dog" lol, you live in maggot infested match box, she's moving BACK into the white house.
Bro, think about it. Youre the type of POS thats up on animal oral sex law!

You likely know you're dumb AF. Talking about dog sex is another turd on your crown of feces.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so why aren't you desperately following everyone else around who has actually cited fox news?
> 
> don't want to bother your fellow racist right wing retards?


Why do you ask?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Why do you ask?


i just want to see how you attempt to justify being such a retarded hypocritical idiot.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i just want to see how you attempt to justify being such a retarded hypocritical idiot.


LOL. Anything to distract from your hypocrisy, FoxNews boy? Can't say I blame you. I'd feel pretty silly right now if I got busted being that dumb. There's no shame in admitting you watch FoxNews. 

You're too easy. Maybe that's why?

And, if you can quote anything, anywhere from me being supportive of ANY political party, I'll concede. Fair enough?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> LOL. Anything to distract from your hypocrisy, FoxNews boy? Can't say I blame you. I'd feel pretty silly right now if I got busted being that dumb. There's no shame in admitting you watch FoxNews.
> 
> You're too easy. Maybe that's why?
> 
> And, if you can quote anything, anywhere from me being supportive of ANY political party, I'll concede. Fair enough?


what hypocrisy? i have been very consistent.

it is you who is following me around like a lost puppy right now, and i haven't seen you do that to any of your fellow racist right wingers who cite fox news as if it were a holy scripture.

anyhoo, i am doubtless that you are a whiny pussy racist tight winger. so there's that too.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what hypocrisy? i have been very consistent.
> 
> it is you who is following me around like a lost puppy right now, and i haven't seen you do that to any of your fellow racist right wingers who cite fox news as if it were a holy scripture.
> 
> anyhoo, i am doubtless that you are a whiny pussy racist tight winger. so there's that too.


Because you are the most outspoken partisan fraud on this site. I understand you're embarassed and would like the attention shifted to someone else. I would too if I were in your shoes. 

Probably stings a little?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3716659


this guy reminds me of an angry chihuahua or other small breed dog. what transgression did you commit that made him follow you around yapping incessantly?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Because you are the most outspoken partisan fraud on this site. I understand you're embarassed and would like the attention shifted to someone else. I would too if I were in your shoes.
> 
> Probably stings a little?


so you're not even gonna tell me why i'm a hypocrite? so sad.

i can tell you why you are one though. it also shines a bright light on exactly why you are undoubtedly a racist right wing type.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're not even gonna tell me why i'm a hypocrite? so sad.
> 
> i can tell you why you are one though. it also shines a bright light on exactly why you are undoubtedly a racist right wing type.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3716664
> 
> View attachment 3716665


how is that hypocritical?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how is that hypocritical?


By definition.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> By definition.


whose definition?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> whose definition?


You seem really concerned about this. If you don't understand how it's hypocrital, why were you initially arguing that there was a BIG difference between citing the FoxNews site, as opposed to something on tv?

Your 1st (failed) protestation acknowledged your own hypocrisy. 

I don't expect you're able to wrap your partisan brain around that tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> You seem really concerned about this. If you don't understand how it's hypocrital, why were you initially arguing that there was a BIG difference between citing the FoxNews site, as opposed to something on tv?
> 
> Your 1st (failed) protestation acknowledged your own hypocrisy.
> 
> I don't expect you're able to wrap your partisan brain around that tho.


so you're not even gonna try to explain how it's hypocritical?

speaking of partisans, why not address even a single of your fellow racist righties for not only citing fox news, but actually believing what they have to say?

does it have anything to do with why you followed abe around for days because he said he was jewish and part black?

i bet it does.

probably also related to why you followed see4 around for days for calling forbes a bunch of right wing propaganda.

you have a major butthurt problem. don't commit suicide!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're not even gonna try to explain how it's hypocritical?
> 
> speaking of partisans, why not address even a single of your fellow racist righties for not only citing fox news, but actually believing what they have to say?
> 
> ...


Meltdown much?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Meltdown much?


meltdown?

i was just examining why you follow people around like a lost puppy. it seems they have one thing in common, they are not racist fuckwit hypocrites like you.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary hasn't committed any federal crimes.
> 
> trump is on trial in multiple states for violating the RICO act. the RICO act is a federal law you dumbass.





UncleBuck said:


> you just named an act and not a law she broke. are you this dumb?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

Passed in 1970, the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations *Act* (*RICO*) is a *federal law *designed to combat organized crime in the United States. It allows prosecution and civil penalties for racketeering activity performed as part of an ongoing criminal enterprise.

*Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (RICO) | Nolo.com*
https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/content/*rico*-*act*.html


woooooooooooops.

btw, flaming pile cites fox news all the time. just in case you needed any hot tips.


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 25, 2016)

hey pablo, you are doing a good job exposing the TRUE racists on this site. keep on keepin on​


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2016)

so, do you think hes going to throw Mexicans over the wall or will he detain them for processing at fema camps, and who is going to take them when presumably they have no passports, will there be a no mans island for Mexican looking people without passports, shit could get racist pretty quickly


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so, do you think hes going to throw Mexicans over the wall or will he detain them for processing at fema camps, and who is going to take them when presumably they have no passports, will there be a no mans island for Mexican looking people without passports, shit could get racist pretty quickly


Do you believe in sovereignty? Mexico deports Hondurans. I see how great open borders has worked for the U.K., France and Germany.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 25, 2016)

Borders, language and culture. That's what defines a nation, literally.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Do you believe in sovereignty? Mexico deports Hondurans. I see how great open borders has worked for the U.K., France and Germany.


yes im with you, im sorry you don't see my humour, my serious point is yes we need skilled immigration but secure borders. My concern is for the credibility of the Trump camp if they push this unprecedented mass detention/deportation, where are these people going to go?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> My concern is for the credibility of the Trump camp if they push this unprecedented mass detention/deportation, where are these people going to go?


Donny won't have to worry about it. Starting this fall, he'll be busy running his company and not the country. His electoral defeat has already been decided. I don't have an answer to the all refugees, other than, a handful can stay at my home.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 25, 2016)

Donald better win


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Donny won't have to worry about it. Starting this fall, he'll be busy running his company and not the country. His electoral defeat has already been decided. I don't have an answer to the all refugees, other than, a handful can stay at my home.


dreamer


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Donald better win


You are wise to begin to have your doubts. It has already been decided.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You are wise to begin to have your doubts. It has already been decided.


a bit convenient abe, like we don't have to talk about it cos its decided, bollox man


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Passed in 1970, the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations *Act* (*RICO*) is a *federal law *designed to combat organized crime in the United States. It allows prosecution and civil penalties for racketeering activity performed as part of an ongoing criminal enterprise.
> 
> *Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (RICO) | Nolo.com*
> https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/content/*rico*-*act*.html
> ...


You can't possibly be this dumb. Actually . . . it appears you are.

The 1st quote is you making the assertion that an ACT is federal law. Namely, the RICO Act. Fine.

It's the 2nd quote that puts your partisan hypocrisy on full display. There you actually assert that the Federal Records Act is not a law. Because it's an ACT. 

Get it? Better tell Obama the Affordable Care Act is not a law 

 

As soon as Flaming Pie says that anyone who watches FoxNews is a moron, and she would never do it, I'll bring it up. But she's not a bitter partisan dummy who resorts to hypocrisy and dishonesty. Like you do.

LOL. It's an Act, not a law! Sorry Obama, UncleBuck thinks your pretty dumb.

Wooooooooops.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> You can't possibly be this dumb. Actually . . . it appears you are.
> 
> The 1st quote is you making the assertion that an ACT is federal law. Namely, the RICO Act. Fine.
> 
> ...


are you still trying? 

it's like you didn't even read on to the part where she actually named a specific law. but i know you did, and omitted it.

you're pretty desperate, even for a racist right winger.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> You can't possibly be this dumb. Actually . . . it appears you are.
> 
> The 1st quote is you making the assertion that an ACT is federal law. Namely, the RICO Act. Fine.
> 
> ...


I must have missed something. What is Hillary charged with doing?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I must have missed something. What is Hillary charged with doing?


Nothing. Its an ongoing investigation. Why do you ask? Let me guess . . . like Buck, you also believe the Federal Records Act is not a law?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nothing. Its an ongoing investigation. Why do you ask? Let me guess . . . like Buck, you also believe the Federal Records Act is not a law?


Appreciate that fact you you admit you are just making shit up.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Appreciate that fact you you admit you are just making shit up.


What exactly did I make up?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> What exactly did I make up?


The made up shit is the claim she's knowingly broken this law. You nor anybody on this board know that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

i figure this post will be more substantive and helpful than anything pabulumesqobar will ever post.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The made up shit is the claim she's knowingly broken this law. You nor anybody on this board know that.


Show me anywhere I've made that claim. I have no idea. You know how to use the quote function? I'll wait.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I must have missed something. What is Hillary charged with doing?


Absolutely nothing. You know how it is with the bottom-feeding right wingers - everything that doesn't suit THEM gets exaggerated or (wait for it) TRUMPED up to suit their oftentimes racist/homophobic/idiotic agendas. Remember, we are (unfortunately) dealing with the same type of low-rent braindeads that focus on things like the TYPE of BULLETS/guns used in a given massacre, rather than the loss of human life and other aspects that actually matter. 


I'm not even a massive Hillary _fan_, but for these Alex Jones/Fox 'news' (lol) apostles to even TRY and equate any sort of wrong doing on her part with the _*forty year laundry list *_ of inhumanities and repulsive dealings perpetrated by Drumpf is just beyond laughable. Funnier still is that some of them actually BELIEVE that we are so fucked as a country that he will become PRESIDENT- LOL!
Sad, desperate fucks, ain't they? Then again, they always were, dating at _least_ back to the Nixon era. The truly mind boggling and pathetic aspect of the right wing mindset, though? The fact that 85% of them are white, working drones stuck in dead end jobs, of lower IQ, and suffering from a nasty form of Stockholm Syndrome. I mean, how ELSE could you explain such lunatic-level devotion for people that don't even care if you _exist_, and in most cases even _hate _you?
Truly sad.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nothing. Its an ongoing investigation. Why do you ask? Let me guess . . . like Buck, you also believe the Federal Records Act is not a law?


Wow, you've been here since 2009 ?? Yikes, speaks volumes about this place, sadly....


"Pablo Escobar", LOL....rriiigggghhhhhttttt.....a crakerass coke kingpin living in his mom's basement, eh?


Pull Drumpf's 3-incher out of your lips and go crawl back under a rock, flesh failure. Poster boy for the IGNORE button.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

Lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Absolutely nothing. You know how it is with the bottom-feeding right wingers - everything that doesn't suit THEM gets exaggerated or (wait for it) TRUMPED up to suit their oftentimes racist/homophobic/idiotic agendas. Remember, we are (unfortunately) dealing with the same type of low-rent braindeads that focus on things like the TYPE of BULLETS/guns used in a given massacre, rather than the loss of human life and other aspects that actually matter.
> 
> 
> I'm not even a massive Hillary _fan_, but for these Alex Jones/Fox 'news' (lol) apostles to even TRY and equate any sort of wrong doing on her part with the _*forty year laundry list *_ of inhumanities and repulsive dealings perpetrated by Drumpf is just beyond laughable. Funnier still is that some of them actually BELIEVE that we are so fucked as a country that he will become PRESIDENT- LOL!
> ...


Ah, a member of Bucks fan club. You realize that pic of Trump with that quote never happened right? It's a 100% fabrication that sheep like you believe and run with. That's lunatic level devotion.

http://www.factcheck.org/2015/11/bogus-meme-targets-trump/

http://www.techinsider.io/donald-trump-dumb-republicans-meme-fake-2016-3

http://www.snopes.com/1998-trump-people-quote/

And while we're at it, show anything from me anywhere supporting any political party or candidate.

It's real easy to expose purely partisan fraud espoused by you and Buck.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wow, you've been here since 2009 ?? Yikes, speaks volumes about this place, sadly....
> 
> 
> "Pablo Escobar", LOL....rriiigggghhhhhttttt.....a crakerass coke kingpin living in his mom's basement, eh?
> ...


I take it you also share Bucks support for ISIS, correct? You like that they chuck gay folks off tall buildings?


----------



## see4 (Jun 25, 2016)

@pabloesqobar What law has Hillary broken?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> @pabloesqobar What law has Hillary broken?


Show me where I ever claimed Hillary broke a law. Please.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

It's so amusing that among you Drumpftards it always comes down to the "Buck fanclub", lol. DERP! I got news for ya, kiddo - I've been humiliating flesh failures like you for many, _many_ years before even being aware of this site, but again, nice try!  

Meltdown imminent...wait for it, kids...





Spoiler







As for me, time for a shower + beer! Need to wash away the sweat of the afternoon plus some newly accumulated right wing cess from being in this thread - Smells like rancid mayonnaise, Nascar, and generic cigs - Gross!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Who is that chick, she's HOT! I'd totally do her. Anyways, I thought you were done quoting me if I wasn't addressing you. Now fuckoff loser


He's desperate for ANY sort of attention/stimulation, can't you _tell_?

I'm just shocked that such an *obvious* troll/terrible person has been allowed to remain among this fine community for _seven years_ - Kadokhes!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Absolutely nothing. You know how it is with the bottom-feeding right wingers - everything that doesn't suit THEM gets exaggerated or (wait for it) TRUMPED up to suit their oftentimes racist/homophobic/idiotic agendas. Remember, we are (unfortunately) dealing with the same type of low-rent braindeads that focus on things like the TYPE of BULLETS/guns used in a given massacre, rather than the loss of human life and other aspects that actually matter.
> 
> 
> I'm not even a massive Hillary _fan_, but for these Alex Jones/Fox 'news' (lol) apostles to even TRY and equate any sort of wrong doing on her part with the _*forty year laundry list *_ of inhumanities and repulsive dealings perpetrated by Drumpf is just beyond laughable. Funnier still is that some of them actually BELIEVE that we are so fucked as a country that he will become PRESIDENT- LOL!
> ...


She has to have a trial before she can be charged.

You guy are so dense. There will be a subpoena for Hillary Rodham Clinton once all her employees have been interviewed and all her emails recovered from her wiped server.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Show me anywhere I've made that claim. I have no idea. You know how to use the quote function? I'll wait.


show me where I claimed you made that claim.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Absolutely nothing. You know how it is with the bottom-feeding right wingers - everything that doesn't suit THEM gets exaggerated or (wait for it) TRUMPED up to suit their oftentimes racist/homophobic/idiotic agendas. Remember, we are (unfortunately) dealing with the same type of low-rent braindeads that focus on things like the TYPE of BULLETS/guns used in a given massacre, rather than the loss of human life and other aspects that actually matter.
> 
> 
> I'm not even a massive Hillary _fan_, but for these Alex Jones/Fox 'news' (lol) apostles to even TRY and equate any sort of wrong doing on her part with the _*forty year laundry list *_ of inhumanities and repulsive dealings perpetrated by Drumpf is just beyond laughable. Funnier still is that some of them actually BELIEVE that we are so fucked as a country that he will become PRESIDENT- LOL!
> ...


http://www.snopes.com/1998-trump-people-quote/

https://www.truthorfiction.com/donald-trump-said-republicans-are-the-dumbest-group-of-voters/


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> You can't possibly be this dumb. Actually . . . it appears you are.
> 
> The 1st quote is you making the assertion that an ACT is federal law. Namely, the RICO Act. Fine.
> 
> ...


 Do you think bucky would admit to being wrong? Or that calling him wrong makes you a RACIST. HYPOCRISY is the CORNERSTONE of buckys DEBAITING.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

You all are so easy to sway. Show a video of trump saying republicans are the dumbest voters.

You cant. Its a meme based on fiction.

http://www.cnn.com/ALLPOLITICS/stories/1999/10/08/trump.transcript/

TRUMP: I'm a registered Republican. I'm a pretty conservative guy. I'm somewhat liberal on social issues, especially health care, et cetera, but I'd be leaving another party, and I've been close to that party.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> @pabloesqobar What law has Hillary broken?


Federal records act. Uncle buck thinks it isnt a law tho. That is why pablo is making fun of him.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Show me where I ever claimed Hillary broke a law. Please.


We are just wondering what law she broke and what she will be charged with. No need to get your undies in a bunch.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> show me where I claimed you made that claim.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Bucks fan club.


awwww, poor little racist righty is butthurt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She has to have a trial before she can be charged.


i don't think you have it quite right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Ah, a member of Bucks fan club. You realize that pic of Trump with that quote never happened right? It's a 100% fabrication that sheep like you believe and run with. That's lunatic level devotion.
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/2015/11/bogus-meme-targets-trump/
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.snopes.com/1998-trump-people-quote/
> 
> https://www.truthorfiction.com/donald-trump-said-republicans-are-the-dumbest-group-of-voters/


that shit makes you guys so upset that i may have to add it to my sig.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> awwww, poor little racist righty is butthurt.


Nope. Poor little partisan fraud is very angry about being embarassed. Again.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3717256


I told you what the made up shit is. Nowhere in that quote do I say you said that. You bigots have trouble with reading comprehension.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nope. Poor little partisan fraud is very angry about being embarassed. Again.


i was embarrassed? when?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that shit makes you guys so upset that i may have to add it to my sig.


Go ahead. Doesn't make it true.

1999 he says hes a registered republican.
Try to find the article where he says what the meme claims.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that shit makes you guys so upset that i may have to add it to my sig.


If the foo shits, wear it.
*Bogus Meme Targets Trump*
*http://www.factcheck.org/2015/11/bogus-meme-targets-trump/*
_Q: Did Donald Trump tell People magazine in 1998 that if he ever ran for president, he’d do it as a Republican because “they’re the dumbest group of voters in the country” and that he “could lie and they’d still eat it up”?
A: No, that’s a bogus meme._

_We’ll save you the effort. It is not an actual quote by Trump.

We scoured the Peoplemagazine archives and found nothing like this quote in 1998 or any other year.

And a public relations representative with People told us that the magazine couldn’t find anything like that quote in its archives, either. People‘s Julie Farin said in an email: “Peoplelooked into this exhaustively when it first surfaced back in Oct. We combed through every Trump story in our archive. We couldn’t find anything remotely like this quote –and no interview at all in 1998.”

_


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You all are so easy to sway. Show a video of trump saying republicans are the dumbest voters.
> 
> You cant. Its a meme based on fiction.
> 
> ...


Actually, every day Trump proves that the people who voted for him as candidate are the dumbest ever. In that way, the meme is a metaphor for who Republicans are.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Federal records act. Uncle buck thinks it isnt a law tho. That is why pablo is making fun of him.


Yes. But they would prefer we not expose Bucks ignorance. Kinda like his absurd claim that the Trump University civil case was an indictment, which is criminal. Not the brightest guy. It's just too easy:



UncleBuck said:


> trump has been indicted and is under trial for violating the fucking RICO act. that is the candidate you support.


LOL. Wrong. The plaintiffs in a civil suit can't indict anyone or put anyone on trial for violating the RICO Act. The government does that. So far, they haven't.

Is he indicted yet? Is he indicted yet?


----------



## see4 (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Show me where I ever claimed Hillary broke a law. Please.


I didn't ask you that question. I asked, "What law has Hillary broken?"





Flaming Pie said:


> Federal records act. Uncle buck thinks it isnt a law tho. That is why pablo is making fun of him.


Can you please cite specifically where Hillary Clinton broke the law and then please cite what the penalties are for breaking those particular laws or statutes.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> I didn't ask you that question. I asked, "What law has Hillary broken?"
> 
> View attachment 3717266
> 
> ...


Why do you ask?


----------



## see4 (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Why do you ask?


I'm curious.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yes. But they would prefer we not expose Bucks ignorance. Kinda like his absurd claim that the Trump University civil case was an indictment, which is criminal. Not the brightest guy. It's just too easy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump is named defendant in a Civil lawsuit to go to trial in November. 
I don't really care what legal trivia you are so bent on arguing. The dude is scheduled for trials for fraud in New York and California. 

As far as RICO are concerned, here are two references to RICO class actions and orders associated with this act. Once he loses his case, and the case for fraud under RICO is pretty good, according to the NY AG, RICO can be used to open up all the books for other leads in the case, so it won't be over.

_http://zhlaw.com/cases/trump-university/
On October 27, 2014, the Court in a RICO class action against Donald Trump issued an Order granting class certification of a nationwide class of all students who purchased live event seminars from Trump University from January 1, 2007 to the present. For more information regarding this Order, please visit our blog here.

Also on February 21, 2014, the Southern District Court issued an Order denying Donald J. Trump’s motion to dismiss Plaintiff Art Cohen’s RICO complaint against Trump asserting violations of the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (“RICO Statute”), 18 U.S.C. § 1962(c).
_
Now then, for what has Hillary been charged?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm curious.


And what makes you think I would know? My personal belief, which I've previously shared . . . is that there is almost zero chance she gets indicted.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT SOUTHERN DISTRICT OF CALIFORNIA ART COHEN, Individually and on Behalf of All Others Similarly Situated, Plaintiff, CASE NO. 13-cv-2519-GPC-WVG Related Case: 10-cv-0940-GPC-WVG ORDER GRANTING MOTION FOR CLASS CERTIFICATION; APPOINTING CLASS REPRESENTATIVE; AND APPOINTING CLASS COUNSEL

http://www.trumpuniversitylitigation.com/Content/Documents/Cohen Granting Motion for Class Certification.pdf
_
On October 18, 2013, Plaintiff filed a complaint in the above-captioned matter, alleging a single cause of action for mail and wire fraud in violation of the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (“RICO”), 18 U.S.C. § 1962(c). Plaintiff claims that common evidence will prove that Defendant “sold real estate seminars and mentorships (‘LiveEvents’) through ‘Trump University,’which he marketed nationally as a premier institution of higher learning rivaling Wharton Business School and with which he was so integrally involved, students would effectively be learning from him.”_


----------



## see4 (Jun 25, 2016)

Here @pabloesqobar and @Flaming Pie let me help you out.

There are a handful of laws or statutes Hillary Clinton COULD POTENTIALLY be prosecuted for:

18 US Code 793 - Gathering, transmitting or losing defense information -- The problem with this is she had the legal right to gather and transmit defense information. And there is no proof she lost information.

18 US Code 798 - Disclosure of classified information -- She never disclosed classified information, mainly because the information she received had not yet been classified.

18 US Code 1924 - Unauthorized removal and retention of classified documents or material -- Indeed she was unauthorized to retain the emails, but again, they were not yet classified.

18 US Code 1519 - Destruction, alteration, or falsification of records in federal investigations -- If this can be proven, which it has not yet, she could potentially get slapped with a misdemeanor.

18 US Code 1505 - Obstruction of proceedings before departments, agencies, and committees -- Good luck proving that.

So there you have it. I've done the research for you. Now you no longer need to assume shit and believe what Fox News tells you.

And none of the above, even after a thorough investigation have been brought forward as charges against Hillary.

I'm really sorry that your Benghazi emails didn't work out for you.


----------



## see4 (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> And what makes you think I would know? My personal belief, which I've previously shared . . . is that there is almost zero chance she gets indicted.


I agree. Almost zero chance she gets indicted. Because as the law stands today, she's maybe possibly potentially committed a misdemeanor that carries a small fine as penalty.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> And what makes you think I would know? My personal belief, which I've previously shared . . . is that there is almost zero chance she gets indicted.


Well, now that you've established that you don't care and nothing will happen to Hillary and all that stuff is made up shit, let's move on to Trump U and RICO, shall we?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 25, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Im voting to keep Britain in the EU.(next week).At the laST General Election.Both main parties were so similar.
> I could barely drag myself 1/4 mile to the Polling station.I voted green party.They will never win in this screwed-up
> country.


Me too! I don't meet many people I have either of those things in common with. Times have been tense recently


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Well, now that you've established that you don't care and nothing will happen to Hillary and all that stuff is made up shit, let's move on to Trump U and RICO, shall we?


Except I never made up anything about Hillary, remember? You never claimed I did? But you are correct about the allegations in the complaint. But, like Hillary, he has never been indicted.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Me too! I don't meet many people I have either of those things in common with. Times have been tense recently


Heyyyyyy, what are YOU doing in the Drumpf thread?!

Get outta here, FAST, before the infection and/or incessant ringing in the ears begins!!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Except I never made up anything about Hillary, remember? You never claimed I did? But you are correct about the allegations in the complaint. But, like Hillary, he has never been indicted.


Civil trial dude, when did I say Trump had been indicted.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Heyyyyyy, what are YOU doing in the Drumpf thread?!
> 
> Get outta here, FAST, before the infection and/or incessant ringing in the ears begins!!


I browse... Usually avoid posting but I got carried away. I'll leave now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I browse... Usually avoid posting but I got carried away. I'll leave now.


Stick around; the place might be infested with dim-bulb 'Muricans and hateful lowlifes, but there is ALSO free pizza during the Snacking Hour*!
(*To directly follow the Cocktail Hour.)


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Civil trial dude, when did I say Trump had been indicted.


I never claimed you did. Buck claims Trump was indicted.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> I agree. Almost zero chance she gets indicted. Because as the law stands today, she's maybe possibly potentially committed a misdemeanor that carries a small fine as penalty.


This is the part that Flaming Pie never seems to get. Hillary is at worst going to be charged with the equivalent of jaywalking.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


Is he indicted yet?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This is the part that Flaming Pie never seems to get. Hillary is at worst going to be charged with the equivalent of jaywalking.


My thoughts on her chances of being indicted . . . 1 month ago:



pabloesqobar said:


> But, no way will Hillary get indicted. Not because she didn't break the law. But bcause of the burden of proof, and perhaps other reasons. She is a highly intelligent, Harvard trained lawyer. If i wanted to know how to break federal law and get away with it, I'd consult her. People break laws every day and get away with it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I never claimed you did. Buck claims Trump was indicted.


So why are you asking me? 

So, what about the use of RICO in the Trump civil case? It can bring triple damages, I hear. Not only that but a civil trial doesn't prevent a criminal trial under laws governing double jeopardy. Successful use of RICO in the civil case might help press charges of criminal fraud. What do you think of that?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> My thoughts on her chances of being indicted . . . 1 month ago:


Pablo, you are a jerk and naturally drew my fire. If you want to keep being jerk, as time allows, I'll keep taking verbal shots at you. You are not very smart, by the way, just a jerk.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So why are you asking me?
> 
> So, what about the use of RICO in the Trump civil case? It can bring triple damages, I hear. Not only that but a civil trial doesn't prevent a criminal trial under laws governing double jeopardy. Successful use of RICO in the civil case might help press charges of criminal fraud. What do you think of that?


Why are you asking me?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Why are you asking me?


Well, you seem to be interested in the RICO part of the case, so, naturally, I wanted to share with you my ideas. Just like you do with others. In a very jerkish way that is. You like jerky?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Pablo, you are a jerk and naturally drew my fire. If you want to keep being jerk, as time allows, I'll keep taking verbal shots at you. You are not very smart, by the way, just a jerk.


But I don't lie for partisan purposes. I have no political agenda. That's the difference. I know you would like for that not to he true, but it isnt.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> But I don't lie for partisan purposes. I have no political agenda. That's the difference. I know you would like for that not to he true, but it isnt.








LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> But I don't lie for partisan purposes. I have no political agenda. That's the difference. I know you would like for that not to he true, but it isnt.


So you are saying you're just basically a shithead troll. Is that it?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So you are saying you're just basically a shithead troll. Is that it?


You are just realizing this NOW?! .....And I'M the 'noob' here??


This fucktard regularly stalks folks across multiple threads - Do your research, dammit!

(Angrily chugs cheap beer and tosses can at the floor with disdain.)


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You are just realizing this NOW?! .....And I'M the 'noob' here??
> 
> 
> This fucktard regularly stalks folks across multiple threads - Do your research, dammit!
> ...


I learn slow. 

Chug one on me. Drink something better from a bottle too. That cheap 4% stuff won't get you drunk.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I learn slow.
> 
> Chug one on me. Drink something better from a bottle too. That cheap 4% stuff won't get you drunk.


Define "better"? I'm no beer snob, I just enjoy catching a buuzzzzz, man. Just two quick things:

1. 4%? Dude, I've got a *cock* - a rather large one - not a vagina! Sheeesh....
2. I'm a seasoned lush, man, I know what I like and what 'works', so go ahead and save that "won't get you drunk" nonsense, eh?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Define "better"? I'm no beer snob, I just enjoy catching a buuzzzzz, man. Just two quick things:
> 
> 1. 4%? Dude, I've got a *cock* - a rather large one - not a vagina! Sheeesh....
> 2. I'm a seasoned lush, man, I know what I like and what 'works', so go ahead and save that "won't get you drunk" nonsense, eh?
> ...


Chili beer?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Define "better"? I'm no beer snob, I just enjoy catching a buuzzzzz, man. Just two quick things:
> 
> 1. 4%? Dude, I've got a *cock* - a rather large one - not a vagina! Sheeesh....
> 2. I'm a seasoned lush, man, I know what I like and what 'works', so go ahead and save that "won't get you drunk" nonsense, eh?
> ...


How about Hello Kitty Beer?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Chili beer?


I've heard of it, sure. I'm not too particular, dude. Here, let me hopefully shed some light with this quote:

_"It's amazing, the capacity that Andre had for beverages....he was a connoisseur of fine wines, but when the good wine wasn't available he'd drink ANY wine, or beer, or Scotch, or....." - _Gorilla Monsoon remembering his friend Andre Roussimoff.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've heard of it, sure. I'm not too particular, dude. Here, let me hopefully shed some light with this quote:
> 
> _"It's amazing, the capacity that Andre had for beverages....he was a connoisseur of fine wines, but when the good wine wasn't available he'd drink ANY wine, or beer, or Scotch, or....." - _Gorilla Monsoon remembering his friend Andre Roussimoff.


I consider myself to be a conosewer as well.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've heard of it, sure. I'm not too particular, dude. Here, let me hopefully shed some light with this quote:
> 
> _"It's amazing, the capacity that Andre had for beverages....he was a connoisseur of fine wines, but when the good wine wasn't available he'd drink ANY wine, or beer, or Scotch, or....." - _Gorilla Monsoon remembering his friend Andre Roussimoff.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

see4 said:


> I didn't ask you that question. I asked, "What law has Hillary broken?"
> 
> View attachment 3717266
> 
> ...


All the laws relating to her emails are in the NDA she signed.

Here is link for download.

http://www.gsa.gov/portal/forms/download/116218

Here is a video of her avoiding the question about the NDA she signed.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I consider myself to be a conosewer as well.


Me, not so much....


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> All the laws relating to her emails are in the NDA she signed.
> 
> Here is link for download.
> 
> ...


What charges have been filed against her?

You have a lot of energy to get into such a tizzy over jaywalking or the equivalent.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> All the laws relating to her emails are in the NDA she signed.
> 
> Here is link for download.
> 
> ...


The metaphor is completely true.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Is he indicted yet?


yep. indicted for fraud.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I have no political agenda.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Is he indicted yet?


RICO charges in the Trump U trials too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, no RICO charges in the Trump U trials too


deposed, indicted, what the fuck is the difference?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> deposed, indicted, what the fuck is the difference?


That shithead was just saying stuff to prevent real thoughts from creeping into his head.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What charges have been filed against her?
> 
> You have a lot of energy to get into such a tizzy over jaywalking or the equivalent.


They haven't filed charges because they aren't done investigating.



Also Trump is being sued by private citizens. A government agency didn't go after him. 

The FBI is conducting an investigation on Hillary.

One is worse than the other. Jay walking? Any other person did what she did and their lives were ruined. She committed a crime setting up an unauthorized private server. She signed documents SAYING it was against several laws to do so.

When she got caught she lied several times about it to the american people and did not turn over her emails before deleting THOUSANDS that she said were for "personal" matters.

The info is all out there. You need to watch the interviews and watch her lie repeatedly that she was allowed to have that private server. The state IG says they had no knowledge of her private server.

Her aides say they had no knowledge that she had a private server even though they emailed her at a non- .gov email address.

You need to remove the blinders. 

Trump is being sued because people didn't get rich after they took his seminars. He has no personal responsibility for that.

Hillary is being investigated by the FBI because her private server violated several regulations and laws in place to prevent mishandling of state documents. Secretary of State mishandling state documents by taking them off secured federal servers and without any approval is a big deal.

Try taking an afternoon to read and learn something new about the woman you want to be your president.

Being sued by private citizens is a lesser blight than being under investigation because you fucked with national security and transparency of government.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They haven't filed charges because they aren't done investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't something that we can just agree to disagree on. @see4 laid out for you the applicable laws regarding Hillary's e-mail case and legal issues with each. Then you just ran your crappy lawnmower over it. The justice department has to follow the law and precedents for how the law is applied. Can't just give one person a misdemeanor and charge a capitol offense for another similar offense.

You accuse me of not reading. I say that is not only untrue but your reply says you didn't read much if anything regarding how this law was applied. In a recent case where Gen. Petraus most definitely did worse, he pled to a misdemeanor and got sentenced to two years probation and a fine. Given how he most definitely did worse than what Hillary is suspected of, we can expect a much lesser charge. So fuck off Pie. Don't be ignorant and read up yourself.

Just because you are ignorant and want things a certain way doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Also Trump is being sued by private citizens. A government agency didn't go after him.


Again, you haven't done much reading. The CA lawsuit is a civil fraud suit brought by a defrauded plaintiff and a private attorney is heading up a class action lawsuit. The NY case is also a civil suit but it is brought forward by the NY Attorney General. He is head of a government agency. The particulars of the case are fairly obvious and the trials are scheduled to go forward in November. Fraud is a serious matter and he's not necessarily off the hook from criminal charges after these trials are done. Civil trials won't provide double jeopardy protection from charges of criminal fraud.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They haven't filed charges because they aren't done investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say "learn" lol, learning is changing....you repeat the same cringe inducing, head in sphincter positions that were laughed about in 2008. Since then things have gotten far worse.Your party has failed further. It's at the point where a hideous abomination is gonna be laughed out of American politics. The party of birthers, NRA, 'pro life', etc is on the losing side of history. It's disappearing. Consider a reality check imagining that Hillary is evil or going to indicted is the thinking of an idiot. Imagining that Trump could ever be potus reflects the drooling imbecility of going extinct half wits.

Sounds like your Benghazi love toy shorted out from overuse and you're frantic to sit on the latest masturbation fantasy marketed by the "conservatives".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You say "learn" lol, learning is changing....you repeat the same cringe inducing, head in sphincter positions that were laughed about in 2008. Since then things have gotten far worse.Your party has failed further. It's at the point where a hideous abomination is gonna be laughed out of American politics. The party of birthers, NRA, 'pro life', etc is on the losing side of history. It's disappearing. Consider a reality check imagining that Hillary is evil or going to indicted is the thinking of an idiot. Imagining that Trump could ever be potus reflects the drooling imbecility of going extinct half wits.
> 
> Sounds like your Benghazi love toy shorted out from overuse and you're frantic to sit on the latest masturbation fantasy marketed by the "conservatives".


Half the country is racist. That's what you guys will be saying


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They haven't filed charges because they aren't done investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Half the country is racist. That's what you guys will be saying


Are you formulating any half baked conspiracy theories for the humiliating defeat? There's a google conspiracy rumor going around. The whole nine yards of Trump supporters wing nut jackassery must include a handful of burro brain excuses. Between you, Nitro, nlx, and the other trump supporting geniuses Im anticipating some desperate inventions. Please share asap.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

why did they photoshop out his tiny, tiny hands?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 26, 2016)

^^^^ why Benghazi matters.

Watch it all, you owe it to those who everyday put themselves on the line for this country.

.






.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 26, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> ^^^^ why Benghazi matters.
> 
> Watch it all, you owe it to those who everyday put themselves on the line for this country.
> 
> .


Youre full of shit bro. Making a masturbation toy out of a tragedy is some tired, shallow shit. Stroken the benghazi 'outrage' for years like a cult of desperate phonies hasnt done shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Benghazi matters.


how many posts have you made about all the diplomats that died in attacks on embassies under george w bush'swatch?

just curious.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 26, 2016)

Bottom line. All Hillary does is lie, take money from Wall Street Money Movers, and Foreign Governments in return for favors.

She's a Career Criminal. Her record is beyond weak, and incompetent.







.




.
Her campaign phrase should be " Show me the money, I'm for sale. "

.





And she doesn't care where it comes from.

.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Bottom line. All Hillary does is lie, take money from Wall Street Money Movers, and Foreign Governments in return for favors.
> 
> She's a Career Criminal. Her record is beyond weak, and incompetent.
> 
> ...


well, none of that is true. demonstrably so in fact.

but how do you feel about trump?

i hear he has been indicted for fraud under the RICO act and is currently awaiting trial in multiple states for racketeering. is that the kind of guy you want as president?


----------



## see4 (Jun 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> All the laws relating to her emails are in the NDA she signed.
> 
> Here is link for download.
> 
> ...


I know you want so badly for there to be something wrong, but she clearly states she dealt with classified information rather than retained it. The DOJ and investigation team agree, so far none of the emails retained were classified. At worst she is guilty of a misdemeanor.

What's sad is that you want so badly for things to go wrong for Clinton simply because she is a Democrat. If she were a Republican, you'd be defending her. Your transparency is obvious, and your tiny penis is so very tiny.


----------



## see4 (Jun 26, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Bottom line. All Hillary does is lie, take money from Wall Street Money Movers, and Foreign Governments in return for favors.
> 
> She's a Career Criminal. Her record is beyond weak, and incompetent.
> 
> ...


You're upset because you're on the losing team. And you are besmirching a fine username in StonedPony, may he rest in peace. And your tiny penis is incredibly tiny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

see4 said:


> I know you want so badly for there to be something wrong, but she clearly states she dealt with classified information rather than retained it. The DOJ and investigation team agree, so far none of the emails retained were classified. At worst she is guilty of a misdemeanor.
> 
> What's sad is that you want so badly for things to go wrong for Clinton simply because she is a Democrat. If she were a Republican, you'd be defending her. Your transparency is obvious, and your tiny penis is so very tiny.


she makes her hubby spend hours trying to get her off. said so herself.

you might need a magnifying glass to find her clitoris.


----------



## see4 (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she makes her hubby spend hours trying to get her off. said so herself.
> 
> you might need a magnifying glass to find her clitoris.


I don't want images of that in my mind. I've already seen pictures of her. 

I get it though, ugly people need love too.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 26, 2016)

^^^ Hillary speech writers follow these guidelines ^^^^^^

Trump simply says what's on his mind, and is honest. I'm glad that offends you limp dick liberals.


Trump 2016 

.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

see4 said:


> I don't want images of that in my mind. I've already seen pictures of her.
> 
> I get it though, ugly people need love too.


oh, cmon now. she's not that bad. i'd be thrilled to get her home after the first 7-8 ladies i came onto rejected me.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 26, 2016)

^^^^^^ nicely laid out. Even a Liberal may be able to follow this.



@see4 This one is just for you:
.




.


----------



## Rayne (Jun 26, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Trump simply says what's on his mind, and is honest.


If you were competent enough to do some research on the stuff that trump says... a lot of it is mindless non sense. 

Here are some examples:

1. "When Mexico sends its people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're not sending you.
They're sending people that have lots of problems and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs, they're bringing crime, they're rapists, and some, I assume, are good people." Donald Trump on immigration.

2. “I will build a great wall – and nobody builds walls better than me, believe me – and I’ll build them very inexpensively. I will build a great, great wall on our southern border, and I will make Mexico pay for that wall. Mark my words.” Donald Trump in his Presidential announcement speech.

3. “Taxes too high, wages too high,’ said Trump, arguing it would damage the United States’ ability to compete internationally. ‘We’re not going to be able to compete against the world,’ he said. ‘I hate to say it, but we have to leave it the way it is. People have to go out, they have to work really hard, and they have to get into that upper stratum. But we cannot do this if we are going to compete with the rest of the world, we just can’t do it.’” [Boston Globe, 11/10/15] 

4. "One of the advantages you have is you have the lower wage. Which means you might actually make more money because you don’t have to pay all the dues that come with union representation.” [Trump Rally, Aiken SC, 12/12/15] 

The last U.S. president who was as "Honest" as Donald John Trump was the second Bush president. The second Bush president also just said "Whatever was on his mind."

Seriously trump wants to start a "Trade War" with China despite the fact that China is the second largest holder of U.S. debt. Trump also wants to send a bill to China for all of the "Trade secrets" the "Stole" to pay for the U.S. debt. That wall, trump, claims he will build and make Mexico pay for is estimated to cost between 15-26 billion the maintenance cost is estimated at 750 million per year. The cost for having U.S. agents patrol the wall is an additional cost.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 26, 2016)

.






.






.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> 1. 4%? Dude, I've got a *cock* - a rather large one - not a vagina! Sheeesh....
> 
> View attachment 3717293


I resent the implication here. I have a fully functioning vagina, but I wouldn't drink that 4% shite!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

LMFAO, Killary Clinscum

*Contributor and Grantor Information*
The Clinton Foundation's impact would not be possible without the generous support of our donors and grantors. Their contributions and grants have made a difference in the lives of tens of millions across the world. As part of the Foundation's commitment to transparency, we publicly disclose those who support our efforts on a quarterly basis. This list is comprised of those who have made contributions or grants to advance the work of any part of the Clinton Foundation, as well as membership, sponsorship, and conference fees for the Clinton Global Initiative. This list indicates cumulative lifetime giving through March 2016. 

Their generosity makes our work possible and we thank them.

Donation Amount
Donor name
*Donor name *
AUSAID **
Stephen L. Bing
Commonwealth of Australia ** *
COPRESIDA
Tom Golisano ^
J.B. and M.K. Pritzker Family Foundation
Kingdom of Norway [Government of Norway] **
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Denis J. O'Brien and Digicel
Cheryl and Haim Saban & The Saban Family Foundation
Susie Tompkins Buell Fund of the Marin Community Foundation
The Elma Foundation
The Hunter Foundation *
The Rockefeller Foundation
The Swedish Postcode Lottery
The Victor Pinchuk Foundation
Theodore W. Waitt


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 26, 2016)

all the time people spent on this site typing about their opponents penis size, and I'm just over here getting trumpfus​


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3717853
> all the time people spent on this site typing about their opponents penis size, and I'm just over here getting trumpfus​


That poor woman....always tough to see younger people suffering with a traumatic brain injury. The poor dear is a person of color voting for a racist, how utterly _sad_...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That poor woman....always tough to see younger people suffering with a traumatic brain injury. The poor dear is a person of color voting for a racist, how utterly _sad_...


I promise you, she's being paid.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I promise you, she's being paid.


Well, naturally. Like when you see those obviously staged pictures of Mexicano dudes posed with Drumpf, wearing novelty t-shirts espousing tripe like "legal immigrants for Trump!", lol.

Painfully obvious that someone was slipped a few 20s, heh.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

lol this is how trump will become pres, no complaints from me im in it for the humour so trump offers the best bang for my buck, fuk killary, im for the narcissist


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 26, 2016)

Go Trump!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2016)

I still think Trump is a mole sent by Bill Clinton....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2016)

remember Trump has been a Democrat & long time friends with the Clintons, much longer than he has been a republican....a leopard can't really change his spots..


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

whore of Babylon?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> whore of Babylon?


zeddd likes the D so much he put three of them in his username.

he's also a completely racist waste of life and is too much of a pussy to put a wager on trump becoming president.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> zeddd likes the D so much he put three of them in his username.
> 
> he's also a completely racist waste of life and is too much of a pussy to put a wager on trump becoming president.


Agreed, and then some. Like several others that stink this place up, he is truly a waste of breathable air.

But to be perfectly FAIR, would YOU wager on a Drumpf presidency?? I mean, hell man, that'd be like betting on a legless tortoise in a land race with a cheetah!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Agreed, and then some. Like several others that stink this place up, he is truly a waste of breathable air.
> 
> But to be perfectly FAIR, would YOU wager on a Drumpf presidency?? I mean, hell man, that'd be like betting on a legless tortoise in a land race with a cheetah!


i will bet my account against anyone's that trump will not be president.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

lol at the buck minion, not worth my spit, whats the bet bucky, you are such a fuktard it would be easy pickings, but make it interesting


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i will bet my account against anyone's that trump will not be president.


Lame bet for anyone with a working brain, though, as he literally has no chance of getting in.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

im talking bitcoins


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im talking bitcoins


you're talking a dick in your mouth you latent homosexual.

hillary is up by 12 points in the latest poll.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

Speaking of wastes of space/creatures that are void of humanity, what happened to that whackass 'harley' guy and the 'kentucky man'? Did they (hopefully) get the AXE for their vileness and hate speech, or?

Got a few more that need to be in the queue, it seems....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im talking bitcoins


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

@zeddd 

if trump wins, i will send $500 to whatever local klan chapter you want, and i will send it ATTN: the latent homosexual so that everyone knows who it is for.

when trump loses though, all i ask is for you to log off forever and not come back as a sock puppet to spread your vile and hateful racist delusions.


----------



## see4 (Jun 26, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> ^^^ Hillary speech writers follow these guidelines ^^^^^^
> 
> Trump simply says what's on his mind, and is honest. I'm glad that offends you limp dick liberals.
> 
> ...









You, OneStonedPony, are a moron.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @zeddd
> 
> if trump wins, i will send $500 to whatever local klan chapter you want, and i will send it ATTN: the latent homosexual so that everyone knows who it is for.
> 
> ...


Dude, c'mon now, sending an envelope labeled "ATTN: latent homosexual" to a KKK rally is akin to yelling out "HEY - Who likes Mt. Dew?!" in a trailer park....sheeeesh....


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @zeddd
> 
> if trump wins, i will send $500 to whatever local klan chapter you want, and i will send it ATTN: the latent homosexual so that everyone knows who it is for.
> 
> ...


lol 500 worthless bucks you sad fuk thought I was talking with a dope grower lmfao


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Dude, c'mon now, sending an envelope labeled "ATTN: latent homosexual" to a KKK rally is akin to yelling out "HEY - Who likes Mt. Dew?!" in a trailer park....sheeeesh....


good point.

how can we address it to make sure it gets to zeDDD? keep in mind this is all hypothetical since trump is not a serious presidential candidate, and stands no chance of winning at all.

in fact, i think the wager should be on whether or not tronald dump even stays in the race. i bet he drops out of the race before the convention with his poll numbers being so horrific.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

are the minions on min wage or do u pay them in worthless trim from your shit grows?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol 500 worthless bucks you sad fuk thought I was talking with a dope grower lmfao


so you're not gonna take the bet? my money against your account?

fucking coward.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

I will only ever bet money with degenerates like yourgoodself, you have no rep worth the BTC


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I will only ever bet money with degenerates like yourgoodself, you have no rep worth the BTC


so far you haven't shown the balls to bet any money at all. which is smart, since hillary is up by 14 in the latest poll.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-poll-idUSKCN0ZA3KG

*The June 20-24 poll showed that 46.6 percent of likely American voters supported Clinton while 33.3 percent supported Trump.*
*




*


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so far you haven't shown the balls to bet any money at all. which is smart, since hillary is up by 14 in the latest poll.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-poll-idUSKCN0ZA3KG
> 
> ...


That picture, LOL.

I'm not so sure the one on the far right has been photoshopped....
(shudder)


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That picture, LOL.
> 
> I'm not so sure the one on the far right has been photoshopped....
> (shudder)


big cuck, from now on


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> big cuck, from now on


stop trying to steal it from me. so unoriginal, ya cuck.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

nice try at the accent u fkin delusional windbag buck and buck minion


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she makes her hubby spend hours trying to get her off. said so herself.
> 
> you might need a magnifying glass to find her clitoris.


Citation?

Also if you must know, I have 100s of orgasms a night.


----------



## indikat (Jun 26, 2016)

they are beneath you flaming pie


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Also if you must know, I have 100s of .99 cheeseburgers with Miracle Whip a night.


----------



## indikat (Jun 26, 2016)

buck's cuck? at you big lou


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

lol incoming


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

indikat said:


> buck's cuck? at you big lou




You'll fit right in here along with some of the other Drumpfsters/racists/lifelong losers/useless members/career trolls!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2016)

Jeeze I'm gonna need a new sofa....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Agreed, and then some. Like several others that stink this place up, he is truly a waste of breathable air.
> 
> But to be perfectly FAIR, would YOU wager on a Drumpf presidency?? I mean, hell man, that'd be like betting on a legless tortoise in a land race with a cheetah!


Yall complain of the stench yet keep hanging in the thread. Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Speaking of wastes of space/creatures that are void of humanity, what happened to that whackass 'harley' guy and the 'kentucky man'? Did they (hopefully) get the AXE for their vileness and hate speech, or?
> 
> Got a few more that need to be in the queue, it seems....


Hate speech lolz

Vileness is your middle name now that you are in with buck and his insult hurling troll style.

You follow a man worse than trump in that regard. Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yall complain of the stench yet keep hanging in the thread. Lol


retard inventory.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

Is that typical around here, to be called things like "follower of Buck" simply for NOT being a white trash repub loser? lol

Seems like a pretty easy and lame copout, but then again, consider the _sources_, hehe...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Jeeze I'm gonna need a new sofa....


Pee yourself laughing?

Might be weak pelvic floor muscles. Need to start working that floor!

Flex!
Release!
Flex!
Release!
Flex!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

a whole bunch of neo-nazis got the shit beaten out of them and nearly stabbed to death in a rally outside of the capitol in sacramento today.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a whole bunch of neo-nazis got the shit beaten out of them and nearly stabbed to death in a rally outside of the capitol in sacramento today.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 27, 2016)

.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> .


how much do you want to bet that she does not get indicted?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 27, 2016)

@UncleBuck Watch the video and you might find yourself rethinking that. If I were Obama, I'm beat the bitch down now, while I could.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @UncleBuck Watch the video and you might find yourself rethinking that. If I were Obama, I'm beat the bitch down now, while I could.


i asked you a question, coward.

how much would you like to wager that hillary will not be indicted because this fake scandal is an exercise in mental retardation by right wing blowhards like yourself?

your move, pussy.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's my response using your favorite girl  I love how you're unable to counter using big boy words. This isn't the sandbox, and we're not in kindergarten. Enjoy the video 






^^^ She will not be the next POTUS, too corrupt, too boring, and most people see her for the fake ass, bought off globalist she is. Only weak minded liberals buy the BS she's selling, oh and Wall Street. Can't leave them out. Those 1 % are in for a surprise.

Trump is going to kick the shit out of her, and I'll be laughing until mid 2017. But not with an evil laugh like lying Hillary's. Mine will be more jovial. 

Speaking of pussy. That's something Hillary is more into that you, lol .






.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> She will not be the next POTUS...Trump is going to kick the shit out of her


wow, you are such a fucking pussy.

you say one thing and then you refuse to even have any courage of your convictions.

i'll bet you on this prediction too. when hillary wins, you log out forever. if trump is able to overcome the 10-14 point deficit he's facing in the polls right now, i'll log out forever.

is that a deal, or are you as big of a vagina as i think you are?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 27, 2016)

You're on, it's a bet.

If you're right, and Hillary becomes the next POTUS I'll never sign on here again.

Man, I'm going to enjoy being the guy, who rid this site of you, your small mind, and childish words. Now when you lose, be a man about it. Don't do the liberal thing, and claim it was all a Vast Right Wing Conspiracy (she's already worn that one out).

.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 27, 2016)

You Hillary supporters are so funny to watch.
.






,





.





.





.
Proof mindless zombies roam among us, and they plan to support Hillary. 

.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> You're on, it's a bet.
> 
> If you're right, and Hillary becomes the next POTUS I'll never sign on here again.
> 
> ...


Month of June:


Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## londonfog (Jun 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> You're on, it's a bet.
> 
> If you're right, and Hillary becomes the next POTUS I'll never sign on here again.
> 
> ...


I predict a future sockpuppet being made


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 27, 2016)

Hillary 200 plus days with No press conference.

Trump almost daily interactions with the media.
,





Look out Hillary, ^^^ they've got you figured out, they're talking, and people are listening.
.




.

^^^^^ I love it, the 10 Legendary Lies (Hillary has her own mini-series online, thanks to Trump)
.





.

Cold, Arrogant Hillary left our own, unsupported to die.

This is her track record, lies, scandals, and dead bodies. ISIS loves her, between Obama and Hillary, ISIS is stronger than ever.
.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> You're on, it's a bet.
> 
> If you're right, and Hillary becomes the next POTUS I'll never sign on here again.
> 
> ...


ok then. now, how about the indictment bet too?

don't pussy out on that as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Hillary 200 plus days with No press conference.
> 
> Trump almost daily interactions with the media.
> ,
> ...


desperately spamming fox news on a pot website won't help your savior trump any. why not talk about him? i have a hillary clinton thread if you want to spam fox news videos about her.

anyhoo, did you know that folks like you who watch fox news are less informed than those who watch no news at all? it's been shown in multiple studies.

don't have a heart attack!


----------



## Rayne (Jun 27, 2016)

On the pending trump business fraud case... (1) GRANTING IN PART AND DENYING IN PART DEFENDANT
DONALD J. TRUMP’S MOTION FOR SUMMARY JUDGMENT OR, IN THE ALTERNATIVE, PARTIAL SUMMARY JUDGMENT(2) GRANTING IN PART AND DENYING IN PART DEFENDANT TRUMP UNIVERSITY’S MOTION FOR SUMMARY JUDGMENT OR, IN THE ALTERNATIVE, PARTIAL SUMMARY JUDGMENT

https://popehat.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Trump12MSJOrder.pdf

(In short due to the parts that were denied "Summary Judgment" the court case is scheduled for some time this up and coming November. Mr trump wanted and expected to be granted summary judgments on all allegations. At the moment mr trump is throwing "Hissy fits" over the judgments not given. )

On a side note: Unlike what is going on with Mrs Clinton... there is no investigation being done on this issue. On this issue the investigation is over with. At this point it is a full blown pending business fraud case.

Do not confuse an investigation into an issue with a pending case on an issue. Just because there is an investigation into an issue does not mean there is a case about the issue.


----------



## Rayne (Jun 27, 2016)

If anyone wants to do some personal study on "Trump University" and whether or not it is scam...
Here is a weblink that will open a pdf file of the "Playbook" that outlines just about everything...

http://static.politico.com/25/88/783a0dca43a0a898f3973da0086f/trump-university-playbook.pdf


----------



## Rayne (Jun 27, 2016)

Here are more quotes....

1. "The final key to the way I promote is bravado. I play to people’s fantasies. " Donald J. Trump (from The Art of the Deal) 
_Put in other words, the quote states... As I am lying, I am using their fantasies against them, and hoping the stupid voters believe me.

2. “I have no intention of ever running for president.” Donald Trump (TIME Interview 1987)
This turned into a lie when he announced he was running for president.
_
3a. "One of the reasons companies are leaving is because salaries are too high." [Varney & Co., Fox Business News, 10/20/15]
3b. "I don’t want to raise the minimum wage.’ said Trump.” [The Hill, 7/23/15] _Wow... salaries are too high... Federal minimum wages are still the same. Oh wait... mr trump wants U.S. citizens to work really hard to get into the "upper stratum" and to do that without raising the federal minimum wage he is going to have soo many jobs available to U.S. citizens that they can, get multiple jobs, and possibly only sleeping five hours a night like he does.

4. “I'm quite liberal and getting much more liberal on health care and other things. I really say: What's the purpose of a country if you're not going to have defensive and health care? If you can't take care of your sick in the country, forget it, it's all over. I mean, it's no good. So I'm very liberal when it comes to health care. I believe in universal health care. I believe in whatever it takes to make people well and better.” Donald Trump [Larry King Live, CNN, 10/7/99] 
How many people claim trump is a conservative? Those proposed tax cuts of his are liberal also. 

_


----------



## Rayne (Jun 27, 2016)

The stolen DNC records on Trump (aka: Guccifer 2.0 "Hack")
Clicking on the link above will open a pdf file.

Or...

TheSmokingGun.com DNC Hacker Releases Trump Oppo Report
Clicking on the link above will open the web page where the above pdf file can be located.

Being a business man is like being a politician. You have to negotiate with several different people to get what you want done. In donald john trump's situation you have examine the public record on his business past to get an accurate idea of whether or not he is fit for the office of president as "Baby" politician. Further more the last baby politician that held their nation's highest political office was Adolf Hitler.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 27, 2016)

BRAVE NEW WORLD.lol.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 27, 2016)

*"Take that, rewind it back. Usher's got the shit that makes your booty go* "


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 27, 2016)

.





.





^^^^ Warren says Hillary did the right thing as first lady, then later as Senator Clinton she sold the people out in favor of Wall Street. Wow, there's a surprise, lol.
.





.
^^^^^ left, and lefter, lol. I guess she's jumped on the sell out train also.

.





.
Hillary feel the Byrne, Gary Byrne ^^^^^^^

Notice Gary says " Hillary Clinton is like a Dictator ". The Public should listen.


.


.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

if you rearrange the letters in 'onestonedpony', it spells "one tiny penis".


----------



## see4 (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you rearrange the letters in 'onestonedpony', it spells "one tiny penis".


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you rearrange the letters in 'onestonedpony', it spells "one tiny penis".



LOL look everyone UncleBuck is really rattled. He made a bet, and he is now beginning to realize he's going to lose.

Let's see, the letters in UncleBuck can spell " Buckle " like under the pressure. Or " Bunk " as in what he's spewing. Is See4 your reach around buddy ? I bet he is 


Now onto more Election News:
.




.




.
Oh, and small is never how my penis has been described. Most often it's described as:
.


.






^^^^ the Donald, taking the fight to bought off, dishonest politicians.
.





.
*Wake Up America* Hillary just equals four more years of Elite Globalist Policies. She'll make Obama look like a Boy Scout and a Saint with the Evil shit she'll do. Life's a Bitch, So Please Don't Elect One. There are much better Female Presidential Candidates out there, it's a real shame that none of them are running this time.

.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

you can see how rattled i am by the fact that i can't stop desperately spamming youtube videos.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you rearrange the letters in 'onestonedpony', it spells "one tiny penis".


Not true at all - The letters spell 'dumbass redneck bigot'.

Him and Drumpf are starring in a monumental film very soon, it is to be the very FIRST cuckold film where TWO dumpy white wimps are cucked SIMULTANEOUSLY!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

^^^^ here is some music with the name Lou in it. Enjoy Lou, you silly little Liberal.






.
UncleBuck, See4 and BigLou oh my. UncleBuck, See4 and BigLou oh my. UncleBuck, See4 and BigLou oh my. Strolling down the Political Trail, oh my.
.




.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you can see how rattled i am by the fact that i can't stop desperately spamming youtube videos.


Yes, I can see you are very rattled. Hence the Penis attack. Or maybe that's just your favorite subject ? I'm betting your next move will be to snitch (report posts) you don't agree with. You seem like that type. I feel safe saying also, I don't think you'll honor your bet when Trump wins. You seem weak minded to me.

Youtube = Real People with real opinions, and views on things. Not the sad propaganda spam'd on the Corporate Bought Off Media.
.





.
^^^^^ take some advice, from some guys who practice what they preach.
.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

Imbecile level drivel from @OneStonedPony racist louts 

"youtube = real people" dumb AF and proud of it= Trump supporter.

cant stop the drop
bro's and heifers, take a reality check. That hideous abomination WILL NEVER BE POTUS. \\

Start scheming on the conspiracy theories for why he gets annihilated in the Gen election


Today's odds:
* US Presidential Election 2016 *
Tuesday 8th November 2016, 12:05
* 
US Presidential Election 2016 Hide 
*
Applies to the winning candidate. Others on Request 
Hillary Clinton
1/3
Donald Trump
11/4


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh how I'm going to enjoy laughing at all you Liberals when the election polls report the final numbers.

Hillary = Same old shit, bought off by Wall Street and Big Corporations minons.
Doing the 1 %'s bidding.

Or

Trump = Saying Fuck Wall Street & Big Corporations. He will make America Great Again !!!
.
Shutting down illegal immigration (check), making better Trade Deals (check), creating jobs in a America for Americans (those born here, and those who came here legally, check), repealing Obamacare (job killing, overpriced insurance, check), shutting down Political Action Committees from paying off politicians with ease (check), listening to Military Commanders, improving the Military, and taking out ISIS (check).
.
God Bless America #Trump2016 

.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Oh how I'm going to enjoy laughing at all you Liberals when the election polls report the final numbers.
> 
> Hillary = Same old shit, bought off by Wall Street and Big Corporations minons.
> Doing the 1 %'s bidding.
> ...


Lol bro you are the pathetic clown pinning for a great white saviour. Your gonna be laughing in the psych ward.

It's plain that he is a oafish POS. Since megan kelly snipped his grapes that bumbling asswipe has been flaccid AF, like you.

Dude if you think he has a prayer trade in your muscle car mags for cash and make a bet* HE IS A HUGE FUCKING UNDERDOG*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> He will make America Great Again !!!


it's hilarious to watch and see who is stupid enough to actually repeat that line.

so why do you support a racist? is it because you are racist yourself?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> LOL look everyone UncleBuck is really rattled. He made a bet, and he is now beginning to realize he's going to lose.
> 
> Let's see, the letters in UncleBuck can spell " Buckle " like under the pressure. Or " Bunk " as in what he's spewing. Is See4 your reach around buddy ? I bet he is
> 
> ...


That last video was good. Thumbs up!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Lol bro you are the pathetic clown pinning for a great white saviour. Your gonna be laughing in the psych ward.
> 
> It's plain that he is a oafish POS. Since megan kelly snipped his grapes that bumbling asswipe has been flaccid AF, like you.
> 
> Dude if you think he has a prayer trade in your muscle car mags for cash and make a bet* HE IS A HUGE FUCKING UNDERDOG*


if he had money, he wouldn't be a trump supporter. probably has to HOPE to scrape up some CHANGE to put gas in his mustang


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't consider him an UnderDog. More an Honest Dawg. I challenge you to watch this, fact check what is presented yourself, and decide from an educated position.
.





.
Gas tank is full, I own my car (zero debt), and I've got plenty of money in my pocket. I also own my own land, currently building my own home. All with no loans. Hard work and reasonable spending is where it's at. Nothing handed to me, no government programs shoring me up, I'm not beholding to any political party for my next meal.

Unlike Liberals who live in the State of Denial, I live in the Real World, and ask a lot of questions.

Hillary is obviously a lying, bought off, corporate whore. Not the kind of person I want in charge of the USA.

I'll agree, Donald lacks some tack in how he says things. But he's honest, hard working, and will change the way things are now, and we really need some change in the country.
.
We The People need one of our own (a non politician) to inject some common sense into how things are done. With immigration, trade, the status of the Military, and how we use them. No more needless wars. Only battle enemies who say, we're going to kill you, and act on their words. No more wars for profit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I don't consider him an UnderDog.


oh, so you refuse to acknowledge mundane facts and reality. well, that certainly explains your support for trump.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> We The People need one of our own


trust me, drumpf doesn't consider you one of his own. 

how is he not the poster boy for corporate america?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I don't consider him an UnderDog.


guess Vegas doesn't know about underdogs?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That last video was good. Thumbs up!


Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed it.
.




.
^^^^^ here is who I learned about politics from.
.

.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I don't consider him an UnderDog. How you "consider him" and how he is considered in the world highlight your disconnection with reality. That he is an underdog isn't my feeling or consideration it's a mathematical fact supported by $$$
> .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

testiclees Let's call a lying, bought off corporate whore, just that. Let's avoid, soft dishonest language.
.





.
Let's deal with the facts: Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, let these people die. She is the worst Secretary of State this Country has ever had.
.





.




.

So for those who say " What difference does it make " The movie is a factual accounting of how Secretary of State Clintion, did nothing to help these Americans. I say it matters to their families, and to me (as an American). My family came here legally from Mexico, I was born here. I am an American. This is the Greatest Country on the face of the Earth.

Let's make American as Great as it can be. Bought off, lying, corporate war mongers, should have no place in Washington DC.
.
Wake up America and vote from a position of an educated citizen. Educate yourself on issues, vote your conscience based on facts. Not sound bites.






^^^^^^ watch this laugh, then watch the next one.
.




.
^^^ not reporting tens of millions of dollars from foreign governments, and doing them favors. Money into the Clinton Foundation = favors to foreign governments. Illegal !!!! and the FBI is currently looking into that, along with the security breaches (emails) on her private server (meant to keep the people from having access to her personal dealings, while on tax payer time). Hillary is Corrupt as they come.
.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2016)

are you able to have an independent thought or must you quote youtube for everything you spew out?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> testiclees Let's call a lying, bought off corporate whore, just that. Let's avoid, soft dishonest language.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


I object to your mis-characterization. Your mommy issues have no merit in a slandering hillary post. Mommy related hurts and vulnerabilities come thru with those curiously heated and emotional accusations.

Meanwhile Trump is the failed POS that is in the race for greed and glory and your response is to kneel and service??? Your perception of the candidates is driven by emotional damage, thwarted intellectual development and sexual and racial insecurity. This explains why mathematical facts don't persuade you. A person working with mental health issues is often not capable of critical or rational thought. You are drawn to preposterous ideas that support your toxic, childish beliefs like a fly to the flame.


Bro trust me George Carlin is not your intellectual comrade. He would consider you a simple maggot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I object to your mis-characterization. Your mommy issues have no merit in a slandering hillary post. Mommy related hurts and vulnerabilities come thru with those curiously heated and emotional accusations.
> 
> Meanwhile Trump is the failed POS that is in the race for greed and glory and your response is to kneel and service??? Your perception of the candidates is driven by emotional damage, thwarted intellectual development and sexual and racial insecurity. This explains why mathematical facts don't persuade you. A person working with mental health issues is often not capable of critical or rational thought. You are drawn to preposterous ideas that support your toxic, childish beliefs like a fly to the flame.
> 
> ...


holy shit! stonepony just got fucking Dr. Phil'd by testiclees. well done sir! maybe he wasn't breast fed causing his mommy issues?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

You're liberals, so lets make this simple. A list, liberals like lists. And let's stay on topic, penis size, mommy issues, and all that other ilk, is just your weak liberal brains attempting to get off the topic. POTUS, who's solid, and who's a bought off whore.

Trump list: hot wife, money in the bank, tv personality, well behaved kids, businesses around the world making money, women employees who talk about how fair a boss he was, and how he put women in very Senior positions in companies he ran, as far back as the 80's. A man ahead of his time. Not one actual racist incident ever, only poorly chosen words. He needs to add " Illegal " when he speaks of immigration, every time he says send them back. People like to harp on him saying send Mexicans back to Mexico, when he's talking about Illegal Immigration. Where else should we send illegal mexican immigrants. ? PC word play, not facts.

Hillary : married to a man whore, failed Secretary of State, ineffective / weak Senator, lies about everything, Wall Street bought off puppet, hasn't actually ever accomplished anything of value. And *I challenge you to list any accomplishments she's ever pulled off while serving as SOS, or Senator ? 
.*
We'll leave her time as First Lady off, since we all know all she did during that time, was attack all the women Bill sleep with, and let's not forget Travel Gate. *I will bring up, she was the only First Lady ever fingerprinted by the FBI for a criminal investigation. *  She does hold that distinction. LOL ..
.




.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Not one actual racist incident ever


the only thing worse than a racist is a spineless little bitch like you who will apologize for the racist.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)

someones a racist, bucky says so


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

LOL UncleBuck off topic again.
.
I'm a native born American of Legal Immigrant Parents from Mexico. I'm not overly sensitive when Trump calls for deporting Illegal Mexican Immigrants. Both my mom and dad are both, half white, half mexican. You calling me racist, because I support Trump's stand on the border is just weak.

The KKK are Racists, the Black Panthers are Racists. Donald Trump is just straight forward honest, and lacks a little tack. It's the he's honest part you should pay attention to. Hillary is not honest, that's the part about her you should be concerned about.

Political Correctness = Fascism in sheeps clothing. Maybe it why it appeals to the sheep so much .
.





.
So Trumps language offends a few folks. Big deal. Failed SOS Clinton left Americans to DIE in Benghazi. As SOS, Hillary pushed the CIA and Military to take out Libya's Muammar Qaddafi, against their recommendations. They both told her, that would give Extreme Radical Islamic Jihadist a strong hold in Syria. Hillary ignored them, and look what happened. When you see her saying " We came, we saw, he died " followed by her evil laugh in the " Evil Hillary Remix " video on Youtube. It's from her time as SOS, and when asked about Qaddafi's death, directed by her.

Hillary has takens tens of millions from Wall Street (indirect bribes) for speeches. Hillary has taken hundreds of millions from foreign governments (indirect bribes) for favors while she was SOS. The reason the FBI is looking into corruption charges (violations of law), during her time in office as SOS (Secretary of State). The whole email thing, shows how she is always trying to hide what she's doing (not the actions of the honest person), and that in her arrogance, allowed State Secrets to be accessed by hackers, and probably foreign governments, because of her need to hide things.
.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

@OneStonedPony

"Trump list: hot wife, money in the bank, tv personality, well behaved kids, businesses around the world making money"

One of the loudest I'm dumb as fuck shouts heard on riu

dude you're class 1A ,wing nut idiot stupid, delusional damaged assclown.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> guess Vegas doesn't know about underdogs?


Vegas said he would never get the nomination.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

@testiclees . No, I can't claim that title. You liberals, hold that distinction. Often seen by your use of all caps, or big red letters, while spewing pc terms, and claiming everyone is a racist.

You're off topic again. Touché


Trump 2016 it's a lock






.





.





.
^^^^^^ speak on it sister. You are my kind of American.
.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

Teleprompter Puppet -> Hillary Clinton (you were suppose to sigh, to look genuine about what you were saying. But since they weren't your words, spoken from the heart, and you're as fake as a $ 7 bill, you out'd yourself. You sad teleprompter puppet). LOL .
.




.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Trump 2016 it's a lock


make the same bet i made with @shorelineOG . trump wins and i don't come on here for 2months. vice versa if hillary wins.

you man enough for that?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> make the same bet i made with @shorelineOG . trump wins and i don't come on here for 2months. vice versa if hillary wins.
> 
> you man enough for that?


Stoned Pony already made a bet.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Vegas said he would never get the nomination.


If that showed up in the online odds I'd like to see the bet line.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm OneStonedPony, a Proud American, and I stand by my word. 
.
If Trump does not win, I will leave RIU forever. Not comeback under a new screen name or any other less than honest stuff. I will leave forever. I will honor the bet.

I expect UncleBuck to keep his word when Trump wins, and leave forever as he agreed to do. 
.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Teleprompter Puppet -> Hillary Clinton (you were suppose to sigh, to look genuine about what you were saying. But since they weren't your words, spoken from the heart, and you're as fake as a $ 7 bill, you out'd yourself. You sad teleprompter puppet). LOL .
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Bro hillary was sect of state...trump was bilking students and making labels for other peoples products. Nothing you post can change the fact that Trump is a abominably hideous conman.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I'm OneStonedPony, a Proud American, and I stand by my word.
> .
> If Trump does not win, I will leave RIU forever. Not comeback under a new screen name or any other less than honest stuff. I will leave forever. I will honor the bet.
> 
> ...


now we're getting somewhere! 

@OneStonedPony 
just explain one thing to me in your own words: how will trump bring jobs back to the US when he himself creates jobs overseas to manufacture his clothing line?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I'm OneStonedPony, a Proud American, and I stand by my word.
> .
> If Trump does not win, I will leave RIU forever. Not comeback under a new screen name or any other less than honest stuff. I will leave forever. I will honor the bet.
> 
> ...


That's one way that a Trump win will make America great.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

^^^ go Bernie go, you commie bastard.
.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 28, 2016)

Uncle Buck will pop up on thc farmer and start calling everyone a holocaust denier and klansmen. He will have to gather personal information on a whole new group of people.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @testiclees . No, I can't claim that title. You liberals, hold that distinction. Often seen by your use of all caps, or big red letters, while spewing pc terms, and claiming everyone is a racist.
> 
> You're off topic again. Touché
> 
> ...


Bro you have zero wit, zero character, zero critical thinking skills. "touche" Jackass touche isnt something you say about your own idiot comment. It's a compliment to be accepted when you have parlayed a jab into a counterstrike. Like I said you win dumb as fuck. Get back to envying Trumps bloated lifestyle and hollow values. Slide that Benghazi toy in deep to get the most out of these last days before humiliation.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Teleprompter Puppet -> Hillary Clinton (you were suppose to sigh, to look genuine about what you were saying. But since they weren't your words, spoken from the heart, and you're as fake as a $ 7 bill, you out'd yourself. You sad teleprompter puppet). LOL .
> .
> 
> .


How do your idiots explain that not a single leading intellectual, comedian, serious artist, respected leader takes him seriously. (Ooops is that because ofchronic opposition to intellectuals, science and the arts???)


Posting up clown ass youtubes is your heavy artillery. Those folks look to be shills and imbeciles, it's fucking youtube bro's.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 28, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Uncle Buck will pop on thc farmer and start calling everyone a holocaust denier and klansmen. He will have to gather personal information on a whole new group of people.


Is this when you start talking about abortion?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is this when you start talking about abortion?


Well, that's one holocaust we can't deny.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 28, 2016)

@ testiclees * . * I've been posting Youtube video's for you dumb'd down liberals. I was hoping I could educate you, in the same way Sesame Street taught you to count. 

Funny how you liberals use that crutch word " Racist " to attack anyone who doesn't agree with you. 

Sorry, that word has no bite for this American Born, son of half Mexican / half White parents who immigrated here *Legally. *My parents and I support Trump's view on securing the border. It's not Racist, it's a move to reduce Illegal Immigration that hurts us all.
* 

*


----------



## Rayne (Jun 28, 2016)

To the United States citizens... while you are watching television, movies, youtube videos, etc ... pay attention to the background music and ask yourself what are you being led to think or feel. Do the same while you are listening to any presidential candidates speeches... Political speeches can be compared to a minister's sermon. Fanatical uproars from humans behind or in front of the podium counts as background music.

Just for the sake of information and politically speaking.... 

*Liberals* believe in government action to achieve equal opportunity and equality for all. It is the duty of the government to alleviate social ills and to protect civil liberties and individual and human rights. Believe the role of the government should be to guarantee that no one is in need. Liberal policies generally emphasize the need for the government to solve problems.
*
Conservatives* believe in personal responsibility, limited government, free markets, individual liberty, traditional "United States" values and a strong national defense. Believe the role of government should be to provide people the freedom necessary to pursue their own goals. Conservative policies generally emphasize empowerment of the individual to solve problems

*Neo-Conservative *in United States politics is someone presented as a conservative but who actually favors big government, interventionalism, and a hostility to religion in politics and government. The word means "newly conservative," and thus formerly liberal.

*Neo-Liberal* is similar to a neoconservative. Presented as a liberal but still holds some conservative ideologies / values.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm willing to wager my account that Hillary will not win. Any takers? Donald will win.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 28, 2016)

If Hillary wins I doubt I will ever even use my computer anymore. I will lose the little faith that I had in America at that point.


----------



## Rayne (Jun 28, 2016)

In regards to Hillary Clinton and the Benghazi issue... 

Legally speaking... The U.S. Government and it's citizens are ultimately responsible for the matter. Hillary Clinton was a representative acting in accordance with the will of the U.S. Government and it's citizens. 

Legally speaking... Yes, the U.S. Government is a "Person" that has will of it's own. Feel free to look up the term "Person" in a law dictionary. Dictionaries like Blacks Law Dictionary 3rd edition. 

Due to the legal facts mentioned above Hillary Clinton is not guilty. The same legal facts are the reason why the human bankers did not get sent to jail for causing the most recent stock market crash and the following "Bailout." 

Yes, the legal facts will piss you off. Feel free to punch yourself as you get pissed off over the presented legal facts.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 28, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> If Hillary wins I doubt I will ever even use my computer anymore. I will lose the little faith that I had in America at that point.


You're full of shit.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You're full of shit.


ya, maybe ill get on to buy something on ebay.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyways, who wants to bet?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

LOL, at Hillary not guilty...is too funny!


----------



## londonfog (Jun 28, 2016)

Trump is so low energy and he reads like a fourth grader.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump is so low energy and he reads like a fourth grader.


He is a different type of candidate that is for sure~


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @ testiclees * . * I've been posting Youtube video's for you dumb'd down liberals. I was hoping I could educate you, in the same way Sesame Street taught you to count.
> 
> Funny how you liberals use that crutch word " Racist " to attack anyone who doesn't agree with you.
> 
> ...


Oh, "racist" isn't the word I'd use to describe you. You are so fucked up that racism is just the beginning.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

I did not want Trump to be the republican candidate and will not vote for him, but I do not believe wanting to secure our southern border makes someone racist. I live in a state bordering Mexico and border towns are not a great place to live, actually are quite dangerous!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I'm not overly sensitive when Trump calls for deporting Illegal Mexican Immigrants.


wait a second, i thought he wanted to deport all illegal immigrants.

well, i guess he does. you're only worried about the mexicans though. i guess that's just a little bit of a racist slip from you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Teleprompter Puppet
> .


did you forget that your racist hero is now only allowed to read off the teleprompter because he sounds like a complete fucking moron (which he is) if he is allowed to speak his own mind?

jesusfuck. you are one dumb angry little racist shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> when Trump wins
> .


that's not gonna happen. did you forget that he is down by about 8 points in the polls right now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> He is a different type of candidate that is for sure~


you mean openly racist?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

I would think that it would be a good idea that all illegal immigrants were potentially up for deportation. I don't believe all should be deported, but having a good friend that came here on a visa, and had to leave when that visa expired, who actually made a huge contribution to this country, had a job, helped get an important vaccination developed, and then had to leave because our country would not allow him to overstay his visit, well the system is screwed against good people...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean openly racist?


no I do not mean racist......I think racist people choose to keep certain races down for votes, keep them in poverty, keep them on welfare, foodstamps, keep them voting for them by giving them just enough freebies to not work, but to never make anything of themselves....take Chicago for example, a total mess of a city, unbelievable crime, poverty, and their homegrown president does nothing for them, is really very disgusting...Progressivism at it's finest...not a fan of the Trump, but would never vote for Hillary either, she is a phony con-artist!
and no I have not heard Trump ever be openly racist!
I have seen Hillary except donations from countries that do not allow women to vote, drive, work, allow men to beat, rape, and kill their women in the name of a fucked up religion! I have seen her accept donations from countries that kill christians, jews, muslims that do not hold the same radical principles as they do, Hindus, the list goes on and on...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> no I do not mean racist......I think racist people choose to keep certain races down for votes, keep them in poverty, keep them on welfare, foodstamps, keep them voting for them by giving them just enough freebies to not work, but to never make anything of themselves....take Chicago for example, a total mess of a city, unbelievable crime, poverty, and their homegrown president does nothing for them, is really very disgusting...Progressiviism at it's finest...not a fan of the Trump, but would never vote for Hillary either, she is a phony con-artist!


wow, nice racist tirade there, fuckwad.

the vast majority of those who use welfare use it for less than 2 years. so i'm not sure that your delusional conspiracy theory pans out in any way. especially since most of the people who use welfare are white and live in rural, conservative areas.

anyhoo, i am not surprised you fail to see trump's open racism, you are too dumb to even recognize the problem in yourself.

your penis is minuscule.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, nice racist tirade there, fuckwad.
> 
> the vast majority of those who use welfare use it for less than 2 years. so i'm not sure that your delusional conspiracy theory pans out in any way. especially since most of the people who use welfare are white and live in rural, conservative areas.
> 
> ...


You are behaving like an idiot, fling your insults, my husband is a black man, a proud veteran, and I am a very proud wife. You are the only racist, I have observed on here so far! Chicago is a total mess, people live in poverty, they live on welfare, foodstamps, in a crime and gang infested city,dependent on a system and a president who have abandoned them, and throws them a bone at voting time. It is a disgusting shame. Thanks to our presidents great treatment of the police, they will now do little to keep the crime down for fear of big government retaliation. Chicago's youngest and most vulnerable get killed by daily gang wars, yeah preach to me, I do not think so, call me a racist, whatever, you are uneducated and blind...


----------



## testiclees (Jun 28, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I'm willing to wager my account that Hillary will not win. Any takers? Donald will win.


TAKER

and let's bump it up with something meaningful

how about a brief usable signature like statement that confirms how fucking misguided and mistaken you/i was in supporting trump/Clinton and an admittance that conservative/liberal policies are failing our country. Something succinct but biting enough to show that one of us is a delusional ass.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 28, 2016)

testiclees said:


> TAKER
> 
> and let's bump it up with something meaningful


You beat me to it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Your an idiot, fling your insults, my husband is a black man, a proud veteran, and I am a very proud wife. You are the only racist, I have observed on here so far! Chicago is a total mess, people live in poverty, they live on welfare, foodstamps, in a crime and gang infested city,dependent on a system and a president who have abandoned them, and throws them a bone at voting time. It is a disgusting shame. Thanks to our presidents great treatment of the police, they will now do little to keep the crime down for fear of big government retaliation. Chicago's youngest and most vulnerable get killed by daily gang wars, yeah preach to me, I do not think so, call me a racist, whatever, you are uneducated and blind...


yep, full blown delusional racist sock puppet we have here.

"i'm not racist, my husband is black! and all the black people do is live on handouts and commit crime!"

well, good luck with that sockzilla. your penis is tiny.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, full blown delusional racist sock puppet we have here.You
> 
> "i'm not racist, my husband is black! and all the black people do is live on handouts and commit crime!"
> 
> well, good luck with that sockzilla. your penis is tiny.


You are uneducated, well really ignorant is the correct wording, as I have plenty of uneducated friends that are so very smart. Keep throwing racist, and penis around, seems the only 2 words you know how to say, because you have no real intelligent answer or retaliation to a very real problem in this country! Good day! Oh and my husband is black, and does not live on foodstamps or welfare, so don't you even dare go there and say I said all black people live on welfare! You are so into seeing things only your narrow, unintelligent way, that your only out, is to call anyone that does not agree with your narrow racist view, a racist!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Your uneducated, well really stupid...Good day idiot!


*you're


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> *you're


thank you, I will correct my linguistic error!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

testiclees said:


> TAKER
> 
> and let's bump it up with something meaningful
> 
> how about a brief usable signature like statement that confirms how fucking misguided and mistaken you/i was in supporting trump/Clinton and an admittance that conservative/liberal policies are failing our country. Something succinct but biting enough to show that one of us is a delusional ass.


I agree both parties have let the people down miserably, and policies fail the people on every single level!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Your an idiot, fling your insults, my husband is a black man, a proud veteran, and I am a very proud wife. You are the only racist, I have observed on here so far! Chicago is a total mess, people live in poverty, they live on welfare, foodstamps, in a crime and gang infested city,dependent on a system and a president who have abandoned them, and throws them a bone at voting time. It is a disgusting shame. Thanks to our presidents great treatment of the police, they will now do little to keep the crime down for fear of big government retaliation. Chicago's youngest and most vulnerable get killed by daily gang wars, yeah preach to me, I do not think so, call me a racist, whatever, you are uneducated and blind...


Posts like yours make me think that the problem with the state of IL is people like you. You've missed the most important issue of the day which is an economic one and not some sort of social decay. That shithead governor isn't helping at all. The income tax you let lapse in 2011 is an example of the same old cut taxes to lift all boats dumbshit discredited theory. Chicago needs jobs and the only industry going on today is the incarceration of kids and commodity futures gambling. 

You missed some really good facts in UB's post. That being:

the vast majority of those who use welfare use it for less than 2 years.
most of the people who use welfare are white and live in rural, conservative areas
trump's open racism

also, tiny penis. I don't believe you are woman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> You are uneducated, well really ignorant is the correct wording, as I have plenty of uneducated friends that are so very smart. Keep throwing racist, and penis around, seems the only 2 words you know how to say, because you have no real intelligent answer or retaliation to a very real problem in this country! Good day! Oh and my husband is black, and does not live on foodstamps or welfare, so don't you even dare go there and say I said all black people live on welfare! You are so into seeing things only your narrow, unintelligent way, that your only out, is to call anyone that does not agree with your narrow racist view, a racist!!!


you just got done telling me liberals are the real racists because they give welfare to blacks to make them vote democrat.

and you have a full on meltdown when i point out that you are a racist?

give my regards to your imaginary black husband.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Posts like yours make me think that the problem with the state of IL is people like you. You've missed the most important issue of the day which is an economic one and not some sort of social decay. That shithead governor isn't helping at all. The income tax you let lapse in 2011 is an example of the same old cut taxes to lift all boats dumbshit discredited theory. Chicago needs jobs and the only industry going on today is the incarceration of kids and commodity futures gambling.
> 
> You missed some really good facts in UB's post. That being:
> 
> ...


I don't care if you think I am a woman or not, and really someone else who is going to call me a penis, well that is grown up! I am not talking about welfare across the country, so do not try to misquote me. I am talking about welfare and foodstamps in the city of Chicago, and crazy crime rate! Yes unemployment is high in Chicago something that will not change, but should have changed with our President 8 years in office and who has done nothing for his hometown. Likewise, has not changed under Mayor Rahm Emanuel! Both their hometowns, both people that were/are in positions of great power in this country.....yes their economics suck, I agree on that for sure, their policies have failed Chicago miserably!!! Obama has abandoned Chicago and their young people for sure!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I don't care if you think I am a woman or not, and really someone else who is going to call me a penis, well that is grown up! I am not talking about welfare across the country, so do not try to misquote me. I am talking about welfare and foodstamps in the city of Chicago, and crazy crime rate! Yes unemployment is high in Chicago something that will not change, but should have changed with our President 8 years in office and who has done nothing for his hometown. Likewise, has not changed under Mayor Rahm Emanuel! Both their hometowns, both people that were/are in positions of great power in this country.....yes their economics suck, I agree on that for sure, their policies have failed Chicago miserably!!! Obama has abandoned Chicago and their young people for sure!!!


were you aware the one exclamation point is sufficient, boy?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you just got done telling me liberals are the real racists because they give welfare to blacks to make them vote democrat.
> 
> and you have a full on meltdown when i point out that you are a racist?
> 
> give my regards to your imaginary black husband.


I am done with you, I did not say liberals are racist, I said you are the racist....I do not care if you think I am a woman or have a black husband, because again if I am a woman and have a black husband, then you really look like the idiot that you act like!!!LOLOLOL, you are one angry person!!! GO smoke a joint, because you really need to take a toke, instead of eating the mushrooms!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> were you aware the one exclamation point is sufficient, boy?


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> , I did not say liberals are racist


are you sure about that, or are you a retarded person?



StevieBevie said:


> racist people choose to keep certain races down for votes, keep them in poverty, keep them on welfare, foodstamps, keep them voting for them by giving them just enough freebies to not work, but to never make anything of themselves....take Chicago for example...Progressivism at it's finest


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you sure about that, or are you a retarded person?


Yes that is me...good night!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you sure about that, or are you a retarded person?


right, I did not say Liberals are racist, I have tons of Liberal friends that are not racist, I have tons of conservative friends, also not racist. Perhaps you should read what I said!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> right, I did not say Liberals are racist, I have tons of Liberal friends that are not racist, I have tons of conservative friends, also not racist. Perhaps you should read what I said!!!


i just read it again and it still says the same thing.

you accuse liberals of being racist by giving black people welfare in exchange for votes.

you're too retarded to even understand the things you say.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you sure about that, or are you a retarded person?


I know exactly what I wrote, and what it says. As you think I am retarded, it really does not matter, I never said Liberals are racist but you sure like grouping people all into one category, either they agree with you or they are racist or retarded or a penis...LOL! Certain people keep certain groups of people in poverty giving them just enough to keep them voting for them, but not giving them enough or helping their communities enough to help them get out of poverty! Is that clearer for you? I wrote that in very simple language! President OBAMA has done nothing to help the people of his hometown get out of poverty or help Chicago get out of it's terrible state of depression! He has failed his own community terribly as has Rahm Emanuel!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I have not heard Trump ever be openly racist!





StevieBevie said:


> my husband is a black man





StevieBevie said:


> I am a woman





StevieBevie said:


> I have tons of Liberal friends


fucking laugh riot.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> fucking laugh riot.


Oh is that all you got Unclebuck? We see how you and your buddies work! If you do not like what someone says their view you try and mock their sex, race, etc...very grownup you are, your quite a prize!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh is that all you got Unclebuck? We see how you and your buddies work! If you do not like what someone says their view you try and mock their sex, race, etc...very grownup you are, your quite a prize!


*you're

so you joined a week ago, and you talk about me like i've ripped you a new asshole at least half a dozen times?

stupid, even for a sock puppet.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I don't care if you think I am a woman or not, and really someone else who is going to call me a penis, well that is grown up! I am not talking about welfare across the country, so do not try to misquote me. I am talking about welfare and foodstamps in the city of Chicago, and crazy crime rate! Yes unemployment is high in Chicago something that will not change, but should have changed with our President 8 years in office and who has done nothing for his hometown. Likewise, has not changed under Mayor Rahm Emanuel! Both their hometowns, both people that were/are in positions of great power in this country.....yes their economics suck, I agree on that for sure, their policies have failed Chicago miserably!!! Obama has abandoned Chicago and their young people for sure!!!


You expected Obama to give Chicago special treatment? Wow, that's entitled thinking for sure. Obama has done a great job given the hot mess he inherited. I'd say you are reaching a bit too far to place the disaster on him. 

The issues in Chicago today are about as bad as anywhere, that I'll agree to. My issue with your diatribe is that it places blame on the symptoms and not the causes of the current crisis. Blaming kids? Really? Kids don't know shit, especially when their schools are poorly funded. And whose fault is that? Not the kids, that's for sure. Things can't get better until the real problems are addressed.

Chicago is an important part of the state of Illinois. The two need to work together to get out of this mess and all I see is finger pointing, obstruction and deceptive propaganda that puts the blame where it doesn't lie. 

Things aren't going to get better until Illinois gets it's act together beginning in the statehouse and extending into the classrooms. Your governor is making things worse but what can one expect when he believes government can't solve problems, only cause them? He's obstructing progress rather than promoting collaboration and action. So, yes, the history of Illinois is one of really bad decision making. And that fucker, along with other GOP knot heads are just continuing the cycle.

If you want a bit more real and current information, here is one source that seems reasonable to me:

http://chicago.suntimes.com/opinion/opinion-top-10-reasons-why-illinois-fell-into-financial-abyss/


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You expected Obama to give Chicago special treatment? Wow, that's entitled thinking for sure. Obama has done a great job given the hot mess he inherited. I'd say you are reaching a bit too far to place the disaster on him.
> 
> The issues in Chicago today are about as bad as anywhere, that I'll agree to. My issue with your diatribe is that it places blame on the symptoms and not the causes of the current crisis. Blaming kids? Really? Kids don't know shit, especially when their schools are poorly funded. And whose fault is that? Not the kids, that's for sure. Things can't get better until the real problems are addressed.
> 
> ...


I have not blamed children for anything, and when you show me where I have ever said children are to blame or at fault for the fuckup in Chicago, I may continue some conversation with you, but as of now your thinking is delusional. I have devoted my life to saving children's lives! Second I am not from Illinois, nor do I live in Illinois. He is not my Governor. You folks are all messed up with your assumptions! I live in a completely different state, not even close, and actually if you had read my post when I started talking on this thread you would have observed that I live in a border state! Obama shows preferential treatment all the time, so that is a joke, and after 8 years the only person to blame for this fucked up country now is Obama....you just can't blame another party or president forever, too old and boring. Finally I am not Republican, I vote Independent and sometimes Libertarian.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

What have you got against Obama Stevie?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What have you got against Obama Stevie?


Well lets start with the debt, and then his policy, foreign relations, government waste, military decline, the USA is laughing stock of the world losing all respect, the list goes on...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Well lets start with the debt, and then his policy, foreign relations, government waste, military decline, the USA is laughing stock of the world losing all respect, the list goes on...


obama actually didn't add a penny to the debt. he inherited the most massive deficit of all time and lowered it by over a trillion dollars. why is that a problem?

and actually, the united states is now the most respected nation on earth again under obama. under bush, we ranked behind china.

so your opinions have no basis in reality because you are a retarded person.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Well lets start with the debt, and then his policy, foreign relations, government waste, military decline, the USA is laughing stock of the world losing all respect, the list goes on...


on and Obamacare!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> obama actually didn't add a penny to the debt. he inherited the most massive deficit of all time and lowered it by over a trillion dollars. why is that a problem?
> 
> and actually, the united states is now the most respected nation on earth again under obama. under bush, we ranked behind china.
> 
> so your opinions have no basis in reality because you are a retarded person.


Your thinking is delusional, and yes I am retarded, but at least not smoking the crack!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I have not blamed children for anything, and when you show me where I have ever said children are to blame or at fault for the fuckup in Chicago, I may continue some conversation with you, but as of now your thinking is delusional. I have devoted my life to saving children's lives! Second I am not from Illinois, nor do I live in Illinois. He is not my Governor. You folks are all messed up with your assumptions! I live in a completely different state, not even close, and actually if you had read my post when I started talking on this thread you would have observed that I live in a border state! Obama shows preferential treatment all the time, so that is a joke, and after 8 years the only person to blame for this fucked up country now is Obama....you just can't blame another party or president forever, too old and boring. Finally I am not Republican, I vote Independent and sometimes Libertarian.


Ok, so now that you've been called out about your ignorance regarding Illinois, you want to move on to Obama and his failings. OK but you haven't gained much credibility thus far, boyo.

Don't you think it is fair to compare the condition of the country when Obama took office to today? If you just say that you want better, well who can argue with that? The problem is, how to get there? How is Trump going to do anything but make things worse?

How would putting a confirmed and committed racist in the White House help? His policies on Muslims are divisive and counter productive and that's just for starters. 
How would his economic plan help? His economic plan would follow the "same old cut taxes and increase spending" strategy that ballooned this country's debt during the Bush years. Analysts predict it would add between 11 trillion to 24 trillion dollars to the national debt over 10 years. What is this going to do to help this country out of financial straits? 
How would triggering recession by starting trade wars with Mexico and China help?

I don't get it, Trump holds no helpful ideas in his so called plans. Why are you sucking it up? Ignorance, maybe stupid is the only way that I can explain it.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> obama actually didn't add a penny to the debt. he inherited the most massive deficit of all time and lowered it by over a trillion dollars. why is that a problem?
> 
> and actually, the united states is now the most respected nation on earth again under obama. under bush, we ranked behind china.
> 
> so your opinions have no basis in reality because you are a retarded person.


http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/55a67c9b6bb3f74152e21a3f-1276-721/screen shot 2015-07-15 at 11.29.16 am.png
Oh and the debt has doubled under his presidency so keep smoking the crack! I would rather be retarded and living in reality!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so now that you've been called out about your ignorance regarding Illinois, you want to move on to Obama and his failings. OK but you haven't gained much credibility thus far, boyo.
> 
> Don't you think it is fair to compare the condition of the country when Obama took office to today? If you just say that you want better, well who can argue with that? The problem is, how to get there? How is Trump going to do anything but make things worse?
> 
> ...


and I am not voting for Trump. It is possible to think Obama sucks, think Hillary is a corrupt sociopathic liar, and guilty of breaking multiple laws and also not be a Trump supporter! You have not called me out on anything, the policies of Obama have failed cities like Chicago miserably and he and his great buddy Rahm Emanuel the mayor have done nothing to help Chicago, I concede nothing!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/55a67c9b6bb3f74152e21a3f-1276-721/screen shot 2015-07-15 at 11.29.16 am.png
> Oh and the debt has doubled under his presidency so keep smoking the crack! I would rather be retarded and living in reality!


You are retarded and living in a dream if you think that debt is due to Obama. Maybe you should smoke crack, from what I see you couldn't get any dumber. In order to reduce the debt, one must first have a surplus. Let's compare presidents for spending discipline and cutting the deficit, shall we:


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so now that you've been called out about your ignorance regarding Illinois, you want to move on to Obama and his failings. OK but you haven't gained much credibility thus far, boyo.
> 
> Don't you think it is fair to compare the condition of the country when Obama took office to today? If you just say that you want better, well who can argue with that? The problem is, how to get there? How is Trump going to do anything but make things worse?
> 
> ...





Fogdog said:


> You are retarded and living in a dream if you think that debt is due to Obama. Maybe you should smoke crack, from what I see you couldn't get any dumber. In order to reduce the debt, one must first have a surplus. Let's compare presidents for spending discipline and cutting the deficit, shall we:


THE CURRENT USA DEBT IS OVER 19 TRILLION. WHEN OBAMA LEAVES OFFICE IT WILL BE OVER 20 TRILLION. WHEN BUSH LEFT OFFICE IT WAS 10 TRILLION....THOSE ARE THE FACTS
Keep smoking the crack!
This means there will be a 100 percent increase in the Federal debt from when Obama took office until he leaves office, those are the facts, and I do not need a poster, just the factual numbers!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

ALL CAPS. 

Proceed with caution or someone is gonna get CAPPED.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> ALL CAPS.
> 
> Proceed with caution or someone is gonna get CAPPED.


I think it only fair when someone post a gigantic picture of false information about the Federal debt, that I can cap something so people notice the real facts about the Federal debt..lol, but I here you!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

Go ahead and CAP-em! 

*hear me?


----------



## Rayne (Jun 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


>


“The economy does better under the Democrats than the Republicans.” Donald John Trump [Wolf Blitzer Reports, CNN, 3/19/04]


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Go ahead and CAP-em!
> 
> *hear me?


would you like me to remove that post, I heard you the first time, if that is what you would like me to do, I am more than happy to do that? Perhaps you should be telling these other people to follow rules to, just saying! I have been called a racist, a penis, a retard, the list goes on and have not started the name calling and you have said nothing!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh and the debt has doubled under his presidency so keep smoking the crack!


how is that his fault? he was handed a $1.539 trillion dollar deficit which he never added a penny to. in fact, he cut it by over a trillion dollars.

why is that a problem for you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> would you like me to remove that post, I heard you the first time, if that is what you would like me to do, I am more than happy to do that? Perhaps you should be telling these other people to follow rules to, just saying! I have been called a racist, a penis, a retard, the list goes on and have not started the name calling and you have said nothing!


i want to fart in your mouth and jizz in your eyeball.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how is that his fault? he was handed a $1.539 trillion dollar deficit which he never added a penny to. in fact, he cut it by over a trillion dollars.
> 
> why is that a problem for you?


10 trillion to 20 trillion and you ask why that is his problem, really? Deficit which you are talking about = 1 year, Debt, Federal debt = what out country is in debt for, what we owe in total over all the years. Our debt when President Bush left office was 10 trillion, our debt when Obama leaves office will be 20 trillion. That means our debt has doubled and is not good.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I have been called a racist, a penis, a retard, the list goes on and have not started the name calling and you have said nothing!


So, are you new here? Welcome to politics at riu.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> 10 trillion to 20 trillion and you ask why that is his problem, really?


yes, why is that his fault?

obama has never added a single penny to the deficit. he was handed the most massive deficit of all time from a president who inherited a surplus. every single bit of the debt that got incurred during his presidency is due to the overspending republican that came before him.

all obama has done is cut the deficit by over a trillion dollars, which is more than any other president in all of american history.

post a picture of yourself with your black husband.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, why is that his fault?
> 
> obama has never added a single penny to the deficit. he was handed the most massive deficit of all time from a president who inherited a surplus. every single bit of the debt that got incurred during his presidency is due to the overspending republican that came before him.
> 
> ...


If you do not even understand the difference between a yearly deficit, and the total Federal debt, then this conversation is useless. I will not even acknowledge your insulting remark about posting a picture. You are not worth the time or trouble and behave worse than my 3 year old grandson, who I believe has more manners than you do.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> So, are you new here? Welcome to politics at riu.


Thank you!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> If you do not even understand the difference between a yearly deficit, and the total Federal debt, then this conversation is useless. I will not even acknowledge your insulting remark about posting a picture. You are not worth the time or trouble and behave worse than my 3 year old grandson, who I believe has more manners than you do.


the yearly deficit is what gets added on to the debt.

obama has never added a penny to the yearly deficit.

obama has in fact cut the yearly deficit by over a trillion dollars.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Thank you!


Yes, this forum is pretty sweet, isn't it? The politics section is thee best.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

and the Federal debt rises...lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> One can only hope and pray for you! Peace out!


Are you religious? Don't you have to get someone's permission first, before praying for them? How does it work in your religion?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2016)

oh, it's just FDD having another meltdown.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


>


fdd, that you?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

I believe in God. I believe Christ was a prophet. I believe there have been many prophets. I do not go to any church and generally do not believe in most church doctrine. I believe in love thy neighbor, but do not trust them..lol I consider myself a spiritual person, and do believe there is something after death due to certain things that have happened in my life. Not sure whether to believe in a heaven or quantum physics. I do pray for myself and other people and other nations. I believe prayer is a good vibe that can help good things happen. I believe plants like music!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> fdd, that you?


LMAO, my name is Ellen!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2016)

it's fdd.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LMAO, my name is Ellen!


----------



## testiclees (Jun 29, 2016)

The impression he gives is that he doesn’t much care what he says, or its implications, or whether it makes sense, as long as it gets attention.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


>


I can't afford any Gucci or Fendi, but I do enjoy my Michael Kors and Coach purses!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

who is FDD?
and I read organics can't burn, but I would think being organic does not necessarily mean that it can't burn. You should be able to make really strong organic stuff...that is like saying that all natural stuff is safe....NOT!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> who is FDD?
> and I read organics can't burn, but I would think being organic does not necessarily mean that it can't burn. You should be able to make really strong organic stuff...that is like saying that all natural stuff is safe....NOT!


 My Stevie!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> View attachment 3720048 My Stevie!


That a brindle American Boxer?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That a brindle American Boxer?


She was a mahogany brindle, half euro, 1/4 american 1/4 uk lines...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> She was a mahogany brindle, half euro, 1/4 american 1/4 uk lines...


 My old girl Sarah, also gone....


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Some past puppies of mine!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

Any pets now? I had border collie that lived to be 19. now i'm a cat man - they practically give the things away for free.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Some past puppies of mine!


looks like you may have been a breeder.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Any pets now? I had border collie that lived to be 19. now i'm a cat man - they practically give the things away for free.


Yes....


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Yes....


and my cat...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

I like that muscular little white shit!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> looks like you may have been a breeder.


I showed Boxers for many years, just pets now... but always pets first, they sleep in bed and are total house dogs....finally now moving out to the country, so they will have more room to run, but they always want to be where I am..lol


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> THE CURRENT USA DEBT IS OVER 19 TRILLION. WHEN OBAMA LEAVES OFFICE IT WILL BE OVER 20 TRILLION. WHEN BUSH LEFT OFFICE IT WAS 10 TRILLION....THOSE ARE THE FACTS
> Keep smoking the crack!
> This means there will be a 100 percent increase in the Federal debt from when Obama took office until he leaves office, those are the facts, and I do not need a poster, just the factual numbers!


To reduce the debt, first one must reduce the deficit which has been halved after all that irresponsible tax cuts, increased spending and mismanaged economy that went on during those years that you so conveniently would disregard. How convenient to your argument.. Obama has been quite sensibly reducing the deficit and keeping the GOP from cutting taxes as they most irresponsibly want to do. He's been ably improving the economy, working to reduce unemployment and reducing the deficit. He will hand off a country's situation in better condition to Hillary Clinton than when he received it from shrub. The reactionary right are only good at obstruction. Can't manage for shit.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> To reduce the debt, first one must reduce the deficit which has been halved after all that irresponsible tax cuts, increased spending and mismanaged economy that went on during those years that you so conveniently would disregard. How convenient to your argument.. Obama has been quite sensibly reducing the deficit and keeping the GOP from cutting taxes as they most irresponsibly want to do. He's been ably improving the economy, working to reduce unemployment and reducing the deficit. He will hand off a country's situation in better condition to Hillary Clinton than when he received it from shrub. The reactionary right are only good at obstruction. Can't manage for shit.


Oh dear lord, I am so totally done...lmao!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I like that muscular little white shit!


That is Tony DiNoseKnows! He is quite the charactor!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh dear lord, I am so totally done...lmao!


Yes, you are done. What exactly have you said that is worth a shit?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, you are done. What exactly have you said that is worth a shit?


 I am quite sure according to you not a damn thing...lmmfao!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> He is quite the charactor!!!


congrats on moving to the country! i did the same myself, several yrs back.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Regardless, the deficit means nothing when the debt keeps rising. The rising of the federal debt means our country's financial health is getting worse and worse...Rising debt is not okay...does not matter what the deficit is or is not....


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> congrats on moving to the country! i did the same myself, several yrs back.


Very excited about it, just hope is a good decision as I am not a young'n


----------



## Rayne (Jun 29, 2016)

Honestly... less deficit spending gradually reduces the overall U.S. federal debt. It is basic accounting that applies to personal finances. If we spend more than what we bring in... debt increases. If we spend less then what we bring in debt stagnates and gradually decreases. However the U.S. government is a glutton for spending and increasing it's debt limit rather than curbing spending to purposely reduce it's debt.

Since the conversation has veered over to debt.... 

CNN.com: Donald Trump's budget plan would add 10 Trillion to debt.

Italicized quote taken from linked article:


> _
> *WASHINGTON - *A new Washington study says Donald Trump's tax and budget plans would make the national debt skyrocket by $10 trillion or more over the coming decade, mostly because of his ambitious and expensive tax cuts.
> 
> The Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget says Democrat Hillary Clinton's agenda -- which relies on tax increases to pay for proposals such as making the Affordable Care Act more generous -- would increase the debt by about $250 billion over 10 years._


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Honestly... less deficit spending gradually reduces the overall U.S. federal debt. It is basic accounting that applies to personal finances. If we spend more than what we bring in... debt increases. If we spend less then what we bring in debt stagnates and gradually decreases. However the U.S. government is a glutton for spending and increasing it's debt limit rather than curbing spending to purposely reduce it's debt.
> 
> Since the conversation has veered over to debt....
> 
> ...


If that were the case the federal debt would not have risen by 100 percent/doubled in the 8 years that Obama has been in office! The prediction not basing anything on who gets into office is that the deficit is going to jump very soon and keep rising because of out of control spending and the debt is going to seriously rise at a rate that has never been seen before...again Bush, Obama, or just a friggin mess!!!


----------



## Rayne (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> If that were the case the federal debt would not have risen by 100 percent/doubled in the 8 years that Obama has been in office! The prediction not basing anything on who gets into office is that the deficit is going to jump very soon and keep rising because of out of control spending and the debt is going to seriously rise at a rate that has never been seen before...again Bush, Obama, or just a friggin mess!!!


Yeap... a reduction of deficit spending just slows down the speed at which the debt increases. Like wise increasing the deficit spending increases the rate which debt increases. If Obama did not decrease deficit spending as much as he has... the debt would be higher than it is now.

For anyone who does not know... deficit spending is the amount being spent above the total income. A budget surplus is needed to decrease debt

Meanwhile... Trump's plan to pay off the federal debt is to send a bill to the government of China for "Trade Secrets" he claims they have stolen. Despite the fact that the government of China is the second largest holder of U.S. government debt. Trump also wants to cut spending to the department of Education saying that Education should be left to the individual states.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Yeap... a reduction of deficit spending just slows down the speed at which the debt increases. Like wise increasing the deficit spending increases the rate which debt increases.If Obama did not decrease deficit spending as much as he has... the debt would be higher than it is now.
> 
> For anyone who does not know... deficit spending is the amount being spent above the total income. A budget surplus is needed to decrease debt
> 
> Meanwhile... Trump's plan to pay off the federal debt is to send a bill to the government of China for "Trade Secrets" he claims they have stolen. Despite the fact that the government of China is the second largest holder of U.S. government debt.





Rayne said:


> Yeap... a reduction of deficit spending just slows down the speed at which the debt increases. Like wise increasing the deficit spending increases the rate which debt increases.If Obama did not decrease deficit spending as much as he has... the debt would be higher than it is now.
> 
> For anyone who does not know... deficit spending is the amount being spent above the total income. A budget surplus is needed to decrease debt
> 
> Meanwhile... Trump's plan to pay off the federal debt is to send a bill to the government of China for "Trade Secrets" he claims they have stolen. Despite the fact that the government of China is the second largest holder of U.S. government debt.


I do not want Trump to be our president.....but Hillary is an equally bad option!


----------



## Rayne (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I do not want Trump to be our president.....but Hillary is an equally bad option!


As my signature states... I am not a U.S. citizen and do not care who continues to ruin the U.S. government. I am one of the "Stateless" thanks to the U.S. government when it passed and signed into it's laws the Indian Removal Act of 1830.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Rayne said:


> As my signature states... I am not a U.S. citizen and do not care who continues to ruin the U.S. government. I am one of the "Stateless" thanks to the U.S. government when it passed and signed into it's laws the Indian Removal Act of 1830.


Good for you! Just not sure why if you do not care you keep posting about Trump...personally I think you should care. Your reservations could be taken by the government in a heartbeat if they were so inclined...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


​


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3720108​


LMAO....ROFL!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 29, 2016)

When are you going to learn that debt is not interchangeable with deficit?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Good for you! Just not sure why if you do not care you keep posting about Trump...personally I think you should care. Your reservations could be taken by the government in a heartbeat if they were so inclined...


That ship sailed in 1830.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> congrats on moving to the country! i did the same myself, several yrs back.


Sweet avi


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2016)

Rayne said:


> As my signature states... I am not a U.S. citizen and do not care who continues to ruin the U.S. government. I am one of the "Stateless" thanks to the U.S. government when it passed and signed into it's laws the Indian Removal Act of 1830.


How about 'brah' or is that too much like 'bro'?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 29, 2016)

Dear wingnuts it's not breitbart*,* RT, fox news or Washington times however the NYT has a daily readership over 2million, continuously published in New York City since September 18, 1851. _The New York Times has won 117 Pulitzer Prizes, more than any other news organization._

cheesiest piece of shit conman: 
*http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/30/us/politics/donald-trump-institute-plagiarism.html?action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article*


"As with Trump University, the Trump Institute promised falsely that its teachers would be handpicked by Mr. Trump. Mr. Trump did little, interviews show, besides appear in an infomercial — one that promised customers access to his vast accumulated knowledge. “I put all of my concepts that have worked so well for me, new and old, into our seminar,” he said in the 2005 video, adding, “I’m teaching what I’ve learned.”

Reality fell far short. In fact, the institute was run by a couple who had run afoul of regulators in dozens of states and been dogged by accusations of deceptive business practices and fraud for decades. Similar complaints soon emerged about the Trump Institute."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dear wingnuts it's not breitbart*,* RT, fox news or Washington times however the NYT has a daily readership over 2million, continuously published in New York City since September 18, 1851. _The New York Times has won 117 Pulitzer Prizes, more than any other news organization._
> 
> cheesiest piece of shit conman:
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/30/us/politics/donald-trump-institute-plagiarism.html?action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article*
> ...


You think that's bad?

Wait till you see all of Hillary's filth. She's an extreme hoarder in that regard.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You think that's bad?
> 
> Wait till you see all of Hillary's filth. She's an extreme hoarder in that regard.


"Filth" ? You continue to reveal yourself as a vile heifer.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

131 Days.


It has already been decided.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "Filth" ? You continue to reveal yourself as a vile heifer.


You continue to reveal yourself as a partisan hypocrite.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> 131 Days.
> 
> 
> It has already been decided.


what has been decided?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Hahaha
> View attachment 3720359


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

Ohhhhhhh, snap! Them *accurate* polls, tho! Looks like even the 'muricans might be waking up from their fast food & meth-induced comas!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When are you going to learn that debt is not interchangeable with deficit?


when are you gonna learn that the only party in modern history to reduce either the debt or the deficit has been the democratic party under obama and clinon?

the republicans you vote for, while you voice your concern over the debt, is the party that invariably (that means every single time) blows up the debt and deficit.

when are you going to learn that voicing concern over the debt while voting for the party that grows the debt makes you mentally deficient in ways that even a semi-retarded 8 year old could point out?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You think that's bad?
> 
> Wait till you see all of Hillary's filth. She's an extreme hoarder in that regard.


how many hundreds of lawsuits does trump have pending against him right now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3720386


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

Here are some highlights in chronological order:


The first lawsuit we found was filed in 1983 by Harry Diduck, Joseph Hardy and members of the Local 95 pension fund against Donald Trump and Trump’s organization. Diduck’s and his crew contended that Trump cheated workers out of at least $300,000 in contributions to its benefit funds by secretly employing nonunion workers during the building of Trump Tower. After years of litigation including a bench trial, the case was finally closed in 1999, but we can’t get the details because the settlement agreement is sealed.


The U.S. Department of Justice sued Trump for an *antitrust violation* in 1988 and won. Trump was forced to pay $750,000. The real-estate magnate agreed to pay the penalty stemming from his attempted takeovers of two companies. The feds said that his stock purchases in the companies violated the FTC’s notification requirements.


1990 was a big legal year for Donald Trump. He was named as a defendant in 21 lawsuits filed by different businesses and individuals. Several sued him for securities fraud and breach of contract. Most of the complaints stem from the Trump’s corporation filing for Chapter 11 bankruptcy from creditors following the building of the *Taj Mahal Casino* in Atlantic City, New Jersey. By 1991, the resort was nearly $3 billion in debt, according to the New York Times.


It’s not just Trump being sued. He has *sued Palm Beach*, where he has a home, at least three different times. In 1992, he filed a $100 million lawsuit over the membership club Mar-a-Lago, the council eventually “acquiesced” and allowed him to make some of his property into a private club. He then sued the Palm Beach Airport for noise violations, and tried to prevent them from expandingnear his private club. Palm Beach County estimates that legal fights with Trump related to the airport have cost taxpayers at least $600,000. The most entertaining is probably the $25 million lawsuit he filed against the town, who cited him for displaying an American flag on his property. “The town council of Palm Beach should be ashamed of itself,” Trump said, according to Politico. “They’re fining me for putting up the American flag. This is probably a first in United States history.”


Trump filed a civil racketeering lawsuit against wealthy financier*Jay Pritzker* in 1993 over the family’s management of the Grand Hyatt Hotel in New York City. The two were equal partners in the deal.


In 1995, the personal assistant to Donald Trump’s *ex-wife Marla*filed a federal lawsuit against them that went on for years. It readslike an article in the National Inquirer, with accusations of nude pictures being sent to tabloids, and panty stealing. In 2003, a judge finally dismissed the case, calling the plaintiff’s case full of “ramblings.”



In the late 1990s, a *Florida woman* filed a $125 million lawsuit alleging that in 1993 Trump sexually harassed her and pulled out of a deal when she didn’t respond to his advances. Trump denied the claims, and it looks like the case was eventually withdrawn.



A *New Hampshire man*, upset he didn’t appear on Trump’s reality show _The Apprentice_, sued for allegedly discriminating against an older contestant. The 51-year-old withdrew his lawsuit after entering into a settlement agreement, according to Law 360.


A college student filed a lawsuit against Trump’s profit seeking college, *Trump University*, and a federal judge eventually ordered the school pay $798,000 in legal fees, according to Courthouse News. The student claimed the university and Trump engaged in deceptive practices, and that the seminars were nothing more than infomercials. Trump’s name was eventually dropped from the suit.


In 2013, the New York AG sued Trump for $40 million saying he helped run a phony school — Trump University — which made false claims and steered students towards useless seminars.


Rafel Oliveras and Lopez De Victoria who live in Puerto Rico filed a lawsuit last year. The duo claim “Candidate Donald Trump publicly disgraced and discriminated against Hispanics by wholesale comparing them with murderers, rapists and known gang members.” The couple wants him *barred him from seeking the office of President of the United States* all together.


The most recent lawsuit was filed in December by Federick Banks — who says he is an* American Indian Witch*. He also sued the CIA director.

I guess the poor, sad, nearly retarded Drumpf had to recoup some of his daddy's lost bread SOMEhow! lol
I mean, after FOUR bankruptcies and MULTIPLE failed/scam ventures, he's just about tapped out! "Billionaire", lol!! It's karma in action, though, kiddies - His ruthless despicable father swindled that fortune from the BACKS of hardworking people via YEARS of slumlording throughout NYC!

Go ahead, ask him to release his tax forms....he gives *next to nothing* to charities, a truly grotesque creature if ever there was one!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 29, 2016)

Its just too bad that the Jews run that website.

Jill is that YOU?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 29, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3720386


*Shades of the idiocy that Romney's half wit followers exhibited*


----------



## testiclees (Jun 29, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Its just too bad that the Jews run that website.
> 
> Jill is that YOU?


"The Jews" eloquent, there's a place for you in Romneys PR dept. Dude that's a succinct turd statement that expresses your fecal character. It's going in my sig.

Surprise! this is the quality of character you find on a Trump support thread.

@StevieBevie @Flaming Pie you culturally impoverished heifers can probably put some feathers in the crown of assholery that @6ohMax proudly wears.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "The Jews" eloquent, there's a place for you in Romneys PR dept. Dude that's a succinct turd statement that expresses your fecal character. It's going in my sig.
> 
> Surprise! this is the quality of character you find on a Trump support thread.
> 
> @StevieBevie @Flaming Pie you culturally impoverished heifers can probably put some feathers in the crown of assholery that @6ohMax proudly wears.


Don't feed/fuel it, you'll only make it hang around longer....the fact that it's still permitted to even _post_ here speaks volumes about anti-Semitism, sigh....


----------



## testiclees (Jun 29, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Don't feed/fuel it, you'll only make it hang around longer....the fact that it's still permitted to even _post_ here speaks volumes about anti-Semitism, sigh....


The clot of fucking racist half wits that constitute his followers is bewildering. How ironic is it that every so often you get the false protest : 'oh those asshole libs will call you a racist everytime you ....' meanwhile shit brained , impoverished, fucking nit wits are dumber than fuck and proud to demean any race other than their own. It's the backwardness of the least fit to evolve. Assholes you are going bye bye


----------



## testiclees (Jun 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so funny reading an American trying to sound intellectual, almost but not quite man, needs refining cunto


That critique sounds like youre a _Big Pussy_.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> not a critique you retard, just a base insult, you have nothing to critique u pretentious cunt


Hysterical queen.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 29, 2016)

Donald Trump's garden


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2016)

@nitro harley

R.I.P.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2016)

Look I took a picture of this guys tattoo today in downtown Eugene.
a town with men that have some very wierd and very strange Tattoos.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @nitro harley
> 
> R.I.P.


For real for real?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> For real for real?


yep, he's dead and buried. worm food. TRUMP!


----------



## Rayne (Jun 29, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It’s not just Trump being sued. He has *sued Palm Beach*, where he has a home, at least three different times. In 1992, he filed a $100 million lawsuit over the membership club Mar-a-Lago, the council eventually “acquiesced” and allowed him to make some of his property into a private club. He then sued the Palm Beach Airport for noise violations, and tried to prevent them from expandingnear his private club. Palm Beach County estimates that legal fights with Trump related to the airport have cost taxpayers at least $600,000. The most entertaining is probably the $25 million lawsuit he filed against the town, who cited him for displaying an American flag on his property. “The town council of Palm Beach should be ashamed of itself,” Trump said, according to Politico. “They’re fining me for putting up the American flag. This is probably a first in United States history.”


If I recall correctly that flag was 80 ft long and 30 ft tall on a 80 ft tall pole.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "The Jews" eloquent, there's a place for you in Romneys PR dept. Dude that's a succinct turd statement that expresses your fecal character. It's going in my sig.
> 
> Surprise! this is the quality of character you find on a Trump support thread.
> 
> @StevieBevie @Flaming Pie you culturally impoverished heifers can probably put some feathers in the crown of assholery that @6ohMax proudly wears.


I am not a Trump supporter, and you can refrain from calling me names if that is within your skill set...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2016)

ellenskunk.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When are you going to learn that debt is not interchangeable with deficit?


You know that one leads to the other, don't you?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I am not a Trump supporter, and you can refrain from calling me names if that is within your skill set...


You are a Trump supporter. Get out of here with that. You suck up his racist shit like it was mother's milk coming from his man tits.


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I am not a Trump supporter, and you can refrain from calling me names if that is within your skill set...


Your posts seem like they come from a toothless critter following a rabid pack. Is that the lil damaged puppy in you trying to be loved?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 29, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Good for you! Just not sure why if you do not care you keep posting about Trump...personally I think you should care. Your reservations could be taken by the government in a heartbeat if they were so inclined...


Perhaps its because he can't stand to hear the outright lies promulgated by Trump supporters like you.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are a Trump supporter. Get out of here with that. You suck up his racist shit like it was mother's milk coming from his man tits.


LMAO, just because I do not by into your very narrow and racist viewpoints and closed minded and little view of life and yourself, does not mean I support Trump or even like the man...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Perhaps its because he can't stand to hear the outright lies promulgated by Trump supporters like you.


Oh the poor me pity party gets so old and boring


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 29, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Your posts seem like they come from a toothless critter following a rabid pack. Is that the lil damaged puppy in you trying to be loved?


Yes, that is me


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 29, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Don't feed/fuel it, you'll only make it hang around longer....the fact that it's still permitted to even _post_ here speaks volumes about anti-Semitism, sigh....


I've said it a million times. If you allow them to speak, they will invariably tell on themselves. EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LMAO, just because I do not by into your very narrow and racist viewpoints and closed minded and little view of life and yourself, does not mean I support Trump or even like the man...


look to yourself as the closed minded person. You are going to vote for him, admit it. 

You don't care about his statements regarding Muslims as likely terrorists and you don't care if he calls an american born judge a Mexican who cannot be trusted to judge his case because he's Mexican. Supporting a racist makes you one.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh the poor me pity party gets so old and boring


Now you are just making shit up.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2016)

Please calm down and take one.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3720807


@Aeroknow that's our doctor!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You know that one leads to the other, don't you?


You know that the democrats keep threatening government shutdown if we dont take more debt on.

The deficit is going to rise again soon. Check CBO.gov.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You know that the democrats keep threatening government shutdown if we dont take more debt on.
> 
> The deficit is going to rise again soon. Check CBO.gov.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3720983


I look better in greens browns and reds. 

Do you have a red satin version?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I look better in greens browns and reds.


Earth tones. Yuck!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

How come you guys never post hillary speeches? How about posting actual content?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Earth tones. Yuck!


Yeah.... i have brown hair and green eyes... blue is a tricky one for me. I like navy tho.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah.... i have brown hair and green eyes... blue is a tricky one for me. I like navy tho.


I'm on a pink and black kick right now. I thought you were dirty blonde. Naturally curly/wavy right?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I look better in greens browns and reds.
> 
> Do you have a red satin version?


The horses ass palette should be a match for you but isnt this your natural cud munching pattern?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How come you guys never post hillary speeches? How about posting actual content?


That ass struggles to make any believable statement. Hes a fucking hideous abomination. You dont get it because you are hobbled, intellectually, morally and emotionally.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> That ass struggles to make any believable statement. Hes a fucking hideous abomination. You dont get it because you are hobbled, intellectually, morally and emotionally.


+1 on your sig


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> +1 on your sig


+2, from me, if I knew how to do such things...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I'm on a pink and black kick right now. I thought you were dirty blonde. Naturally curly/wavy right?


I heard there are girls on instagram that might fit that discription. You should check my instagram. My buds are on point.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I heard there are girls on instagram that might fit that discription. You should check my instagram. My buds are on point.


I've seen what you can do with those GGG testers. Fiery. I'm running some Engineer's Dream atm, and a few Bohdi freebs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I've seen what you can do with those GGG testers. Fiery. I'm running some Engineer's Dream atm, and a few Bohdi freebs.





.Pinworm. said:


> I've seen what you can do with those GGG testers. Fiery. I'm running some Engineer's Dream atm, and a few Bohdi freebs.


Link to grow thread?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Link to grow thread?


Check my sig - I haven't updated in forever though.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How come you guys never post hillary speeches? How about posting actual content?


LOL...so true. I find it hard to support or like either, she is ridiculously boring, phony, and morally corrupt...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL...so true. I find it hard to support or like either, she is ridiculously boring, phony, and morally corrupt...


Everyone should be listening to both sides imo. Cus these are the choices we have. With the aggressive efforts to stifle the first amendment, cripple the second and abolish the 4th.. we need to be paying very close attention.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> what has been decided?


The Next President of The United States, Wang Chung!


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 30, 2016)

They both suck hard but I can't support a blatantly racist candidate and someone who's party supports bad drug laws.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> They both suck hard but I can't support a blatantly racist candidate and someone who's party supports bad drug laws.


Blatantly racist? 

He likes jews, he wants to get black kids more jobs, he wants to get along with china, he wants to support legal immigration and he is all for a black guy stomping out a guy wearing kkk hood.

So racist tho.. 

You think he is racist because that is how progressives label their enemies. They're making progress alright. Progress tearing down the economic stability of our country. Pitting neighbor against neighbor and pulling heartstrings to pass their globalist agenda.

Fuck bush too.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Everyone should be listening to both sides imo. Cus these are the choices we have. With the aggressive efforts to stifle the first amendment, cripple the second and abolish the 4th.. we need to be paying very close attention.


Agree!!!


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Have you read any of Big Lou's posts? As a former fellow NYer he knows Trump's racist history very well. Housing discrimination is racist. The label applies.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 30, 2016)

And who says Jews can't be racist? There are all Jewish towns in upstate NY and parts of Brooklyn and some of them like to pay off politicians so they can play that "bleed the beast" bullshit the FLDS likes to do.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You must have meant he likes the "right" kind of Jews.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> They both suck hard but I can't support a blatantly racist candidate and someone who's party supports bad drug laws.


I hear you! I find it more difficult to support a person who will say or do anything to win an election, whose views change with the current of the wind, whose party demonstrates on a daily basis that they would be happy to abolish free speech and the right to bear arms, something I hold dearer than the freedom to smoke a joint. Unfortunately I have a hard time in supporting Trump as well, but I do believe under him our economy will fair better, and something seriously does need to be done in our government to shake things up. This will definitely not happen under a Hillary administration, and she has certainly demonstrated that she believes she is above any rule or law that applies to her. Is quite a mess...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

Found this interesting. Thought I would share.

http://ndctrump.com/who-we-are/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> You must have meant he likes the "right" kind of Jews.


Please learn to quote. Click reply at the bottom right of people's posts so it is plain who you are responding to.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Trump will not fix the economy. He's going to wreck it like the people in England who wanted change but weren't smart enough to come up with a plan. 

A wall
All manufacturing in US
No Muslim immigration
China payback

Which of these do you think he will accomplish and how will it make this country better?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You know that the democrats keep threatening government shutdown if we dont take more debt on.
> 
> The deficit is going to rise again soon. Check CBO.gov.


Where do you get this stuff. You aren't smart enough to make it up yourself. You have difficulty with facts. The most recent government shut down was due to attacks on the affordable care act as well as on funding women's health clinics. The rest of those threats were due to some bizarre idea that the government should not pay interest on the debt. This threat came after refusal to cut social services, funding for family planning and highway projects. Those threats were mounted by Republicans. You confuse the refusal to accede to threats as the act of threatening itself. If I demand that you give me your car or I'll slash its tires and you refuse are you then the one responsible for slashed tires?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Trump will not fix the economy. He's going to wreck it like the people in England who wanted change but weren't smart enough to come up with a plan.
> 
> A wall
> All manufacturing in US
> ...


So you want open boarders, no manufacturing in the US, 100,000 refugees who can not be vetted and unfair trade deals with china?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How come you guys never post hillary speeches? How about posting actual content?


This is a Trump thread.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you want open boarders, no manufacturing in the US, 100,000 refugees who can not be vetted and unfair trade deals with china?


Right, is really sad that people believe that we have no right to a secure Mexican border, should not be able to bring manufacturing back home to the USA, and have fair and good trade deals with China and the rest of the world. Sometimes I think people have lost their minds.....yes and we are supposed to open up the borders to a bunch of ISIS fighters hiding among the Syrian refugee's created by our current president due to his unwillingness to help them when they were being chemically gased, tortured, raped, and killed in their home country...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3721092


Personally, your picture is much cuter!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Where do you get this stuff. You aren't smart enough to make it up yourself. You have difficulty with facts. The most recent government shut downs was die to attacks on the affordable care act as well as on funding women's health clinics. The rest of those threats were due to some bizarre idea that the government should not pay interest on the debt. This threat came after refusal to cut social services, funding for family planning and highway projects. Those threats were mounted by Republicans. You confuse the refusal to accede to threats as the act of threatening itself. If I demand that you give me your car or I'll slash it's tires and you refuse are you then the one responsible for slashed tires?









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_debt-ceiling_crisis_of_2013






All essential functions of government will be carried out under last years budget plan. But it will bring the ENTIRE economy to a halt.

Okay.. whatever you say government overlords. 

The republicans were blocking increased spending without the necessary cuts to fund it. Why are we passing expensive legislation on credit?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Personally, your picture is much cuter!


Awe, shulks...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Right, is really sad that people believe that we have no right to a secure Mexican border, should not be able to bring manufacturing back home to the USA, and have fair and good trade deals with China and the rest of the world. Sometimes I think people have lost their minds.....yes and we are supposed to open up the borders to a bunch of ISIS fighters hiding among the Syrian refugee's created by our current president due to his unwillingness to help them when they were being chemically gased, tortured, raped, and killed in their home country...


I agree 100%


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This is a Trump thread.


Then why is every trump news story or press release or video bumped with a bunch of trolling nonsense.

No one is forcing you to vote trump but you should at least try to hear all sides of the story before jumping to conclusions.

In comparison to hillary, it is plain to see who is the greatest threat to our national security. Isn't she being investigated for that right now?

DEFLECT DEFLECT!!!!


----------



## coloradolivin (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

Compassion for retards = decimating an entire country's defense and then pulling our support so that ISIS can commit religious genocide.

How is bush taking out sadaam any different than hillary taking out ghadaffi?

Why is this shit tolerated!?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_debt-ceiling_crisis_of_2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tax cuts and spending increases are the Republican way. It's been that way since Reagan. Spending increases in defense, mostly. Tell me, how can any entity cut its debt without cutting its deficit? At the beginning of Obama's administration, Bush handed Obama a $1.7 Trillion dollar deficit. In a recession like the one that Bush precipitated and Obama inherited, there is a decline in revenue, hence that deficit. Obama quite rationally did not cut government spending at that time because doing so would have caused a death spiral in the economy like the one Hoover precipitated in 1929. Ever since then, he has cut the deficit and it now sits at 1/3 what he inherited. Continue the trend and we'll be again in surplus.

Your favorite gang of candidates all proposed another round of tax cuts and spending increases as a part of their "economic plans". You can't tell me that they are concerned about this in the least. Including the current GOP candidate whose plans would balloon both the deficit and debt.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He likes jews,


he said the only people he likes handling his finances are those with yarmulkes on their heads. 

and he likes the blacks just like you do. 

nah, not racist. lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

UNAMI_OHCHR_POC_Report_FINAL_6July_10September2014.pdf

UNAMI/OHCHR has received reports of serious violations of international humanitarian law and gross abuses of human rights that have been perpetrated by ISIL and associated armed groups, with an apparent systematic and widespread character. These include attacks directly targeting civilians and civilian infrastructure, executions and other targeted killings of civilians, abductions, rape and other forms of sexual and physical violence perpetrated against women and children, forced recruitment of children, destruction or desecration of places of religious or cultural significance, wanton destruction and looting of property, and denial of fundamental freedoms


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Tax cuts and spending increases are the Republican way. It's been that way since Reagan. Spending increases in defense, mostly. Tell me, how can any entity cut its debt without cutting its deficit? At the beginning of Obama's administration, Bush handed Obama a $1.7 Trillion dollar deficit. In a recession like the one that Bush precipitated and Obama inherited, there is a decline in revenue, hence that deficit. Obama quite rationally did not cut government spending at that time because doing so would have caused a death spiral in the economy like the one Hoover precipitated in 1929. Ever since then, he has cut the deficit and it now sits at 1/3 what he inherited. Continue the trend and we'll be again in surplus.
> 
> Your favorite gang of candidates all proposed another round of tax cuts and spending increases as a part of their "economic plans". You can't tell me that they are concerned about this in the least. Including the current GOP candidate whose plans would balloon both the deficit and debt.


c'mon fogdog. you just haven't given trickle down a chance. just give it a chance. lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Compassion for retards = decimating an entire country's defense and then pulling our support so that ISIS can commit religious genocide.
> 
> How is bush taking out sadaam any different than hillary taking out ghadaffi?
> 
> Why is this shit tolerated!?


Now you are just making up shit.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Compassion for retards = decimating an entire country's defense and then pulling our support so that ISIS can commit religious genocide.
> 
> How is bush taking out sadaam any different than hillary taking out ghadaffi?
> 
> Why is this shit tolerated!?


It is only different when your a Hillary supporter...Free speech is only meant for liberals, not conservatives, independents, libertarians and such...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> he said the only people he likes handling his finances are those with yarmulkes on their heads.
> 
> and he likes the blacks just like you do.
> 
> nah, not racist. lol.


I like black people just fine. Might of married one if he hadn't been gay. So I settled for a steamy mexican wolverine.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I settled for a steamy mexican wolverine.


deport!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Now you are just making up shit.


What am I making up?


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Everybody here says they're doing fine economically yet they state that they need the economy fixed by Trump's measures no less. Huh?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Now you are just making up shit.





Flaming Pie said:


> What am I making up?


Answer:


Flaming Pie said:


> Compassion for retards = decimating an entire country's defense and then pulling our support so that ISIS can commit religious genocide.
> 
> How is bush taking out sadaam any different than hillary taking out ghadaffi?
> 
> Why is this shit tolerated!?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> View attachment 3721125


think of all the blood on the hands of Ronnie and W. holy crap! marine corps barracks bombing and 9/11


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Free speech is only meant for liberals, not conservatives,


regurgitation of Faux news and OxycodoneLImbaugh don't count as free speech


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Where the fuck are the pictures of George Bush's bloody hands? What monitor not big enough to list the dead?

Yup Trump supporters are so radical. They want change so badly.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Trump support=
Sold my soul for a tax break.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> View attachment 3721125


lies seem to last longer than the truth. Republicans released their report two days ago, could not pin anything on Hillary, yet here it is. The same old made up shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

Tunnel vision, eh @coloradolivin ? Trump is taking a dump in the polls.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> think of all the blood on the hands of Ronnie and W. holy crap! marine corps barracks bombing and 9/11[/QU





bundee1 said:


> Where the fuck are the pictures of George Bush's bloody hands? What monitor not big enough to list the dead?
> 
> Yup Trump supporters are so radical. They want change so badly.


She abandoned those men to die, then had her office make up a huge coverup story and lie out their teeth directly and for weeks to the american people. She is not president yet, is totally undeserving of the role, and I could never support someone who lies so religiously and on such a frequent basis. She has no moral character and demonstrates great moral turpitude.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> She abandoned those men to die, then had her office make up a huge coverup story and lie out their teeth directly and for weeks to the american people. She is not president yet, is totally undeserving of the role, and I could never support someone who lies so religiously and on such a frequent basis. She has no moral character and demonstrates great moral turpitude.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3721149


LOL, we are not talking about Bush or Obama, this is about Hillary a morally bankrupt individual, undeserving to be president. I did not vote for Bush, and I did vote for Obama his first term, but after Obama being in office for 8 years if all you can offer to support Hillary is bringing up Bush that is very weak support of her.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

What is amazing to me about Hillary supporters is there lack of being able to say anything good about her, only to bash someone else to defend why they want her to be president. That is a sad statement about our likely future president...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, we are not talking about Bush or Obama, this is about Hillary a morally bankrupt individual, undeserving to be president. I did not vote for Bush, and I did vote for Obama his first term, but after Obama being in office for 8 years if all you can offer to support Hillary is bringing up Bush that is very weak support of her.


I just don't get it. Where was the outrage when W was running this country into the ground, killing people? Who is really the morally bankrupt crowd here?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Poll: Donald Trump Has 1 Percent of African-American Voter Support*
_A Quinnipiac University poll shows that Hillary Clinton has a commanding 91 percent-to-1 percent lead over the presumptive Republican presidential nominee._

Donald Trump isn’t faring well with African-American voters. A new Quinnipiac University poll shows that Hillary Clinton is doing extraordinarily well with African-American voters and has a commanding 91 percent-to-1 percent lead over the presumptive Republican presidential nominee.

_http://www.theroot.com/articles/news/2016/06/poll-donald-trump-has-1-of-african-american-voter-support/?utm_content=buffer7a6af&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer_


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I just don't get it. Where was the outrage when W was running this country into the ground, killing people? Who is really the morally bankrupt crowd here?


What do you mean where was the outrage? There was a lot of outrage. I think however that you forget, there was almost 100 percent support to go to war, voted on by both republicans and democrats in the house and senate, likewise the majority of the citizens of this country wanted to go to war, that was the sentiment when we did go to war. People want to rewrite history but clearly forget those facts about the war.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Where the fuck are the pictures of George Bush's bloody hands? What monitor not big enough to list the dead?
> 
> Yup Trump supporters are so radical. They want change so badly.


I was in high school when bush was president. 

Why do you assume we all like bush here? I certainly don't.


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/video/us/politics/100000004216623/hillary-clintons-legacy-in-libya.html


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was in high school when bush was president.
> 
> Why do you assume we all like bush here? I certainly don't.


And the irony here is that you are too fucking stupid to see that Trump will be worse than Bush. The world hated Bush, the world hates Trump more.

Trump is the most disliked Presidential candidate in recorded history, anywhere. And there is a reason for that. But you simply aren't smart enough to figure that out on your own.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> What do you mean where was the outrage? There was a lot of outrage. I think however that you forget, there was almost 100 percent support to go to war, voted on by both republicans and democrats, likewise the majority of the citizens of this country wanted to go to war, that was the sentiment when we did go to war. People want to rewrite history but clearly forget those facts about the war.


we agreed because we were lied to that there were WMD"s. remember that farce?


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> What do you mean where was the outrage? There was a lot of outrage. I think however that you forget, there was almost 100 percent support to go to war, voted on by both republicans and democrats, likewise the majority of the citizens of this country wanted to go to war, that was the sentiment when we did go to war. People want to rewrite history but clearly forget those facts about the war.


What the fuck do you mean, _what do I mean_? I mean what I said. You are suffering from a severe case of rational thought neglect, and I do not have time to break it down for you. I am too busy enjoying this spicy chicken quesodilla and ice cold Lagunitas. You run along now...


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> ice cold Lagunitas


we went to the brewery in Santa Rosa a few years ago. really cool place. oops. Petaluma I meant

i just read he's about to buy or has bought 3 other small brewers


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> we went to the brewery in Santa Rosa a few years ago. really cool place.
> 
> i just read he's about to buy or has bought 3 other small brewers


::jealousy intensifies:: I've been wanting to go forever now it seems like.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Then why is every trump news story or press release or video bumped with a bunch of trolling nonsense.
> 
> No one is forcing you to vote trump but you should at least try to hear all sides of the story before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> ...


Best post I've read all day !!! Well said @ Flaming Pie







^^^^ http://uk.businessinsider.com/everything-we-know-about-the-hillary-clinton-russia-uranium-scandal-2015-4?r=US&IR=T

One of many things in Hillary's track record as Secretary of State that alarms me. To lie is one thing (most politicians do that, no big whoop), but to use your office to cash in, accepting convenient gifts of massive amounts of money to your Foundation "wink, wink" (can you say money laundering slush fund), or suddenly Bill gets a well timed big money speech opportunity by those seaking favors is too obvious in my opinion. Nice move HIllary, now those Terrorist, you won't call Terrorist are one step close to their dream bomb.








^^^^^^ no, it's still fresh in my mind.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/apr/4/state-dept-misplaced-6b-under-hillary-clinton-ig-r/








^^^^ while Americans were under fire and dieing. Hillary was at home trying to sleep. Obama was sleeping in preparation for a Fundraiser the next day. Secretary of Defense Leon Panetta gave clear orders for military support to be sent to Benghazi, yet no assets were sent ??? Why ???

Hillary's insisted the " Youtube video offending Islam " was the cause of the attack, while emailing her own daughter that it was a terrorist attack. But it was an election year, and they counted on all the sheep believing the lies they told reference the video. It would be too offensive, if at that time Americans knew the truth. Obama's Administration fucked up, didn't follow through, and let Americans die. Because some sleep and a Fundraiser were more important than American lives.

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/06/28/benghazi-report-claims-government-officials-failed-to-act-on-obamas-orders/#ixzz4D5OOzY4w









^^^^ Hillary pushed, and pushed for killing Muammar Gaddafi against CIA and Military advice. Both the CIA and Military told her it would strengthen Radical Islamic Terroritst groups in that theater of operations, without a doubt. They were right, now even Obama recognizes the mistake.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/apr/12/barack-obama-says-libya-was-worst-mistake-of-his-presidency







^^^^ now this. Wow, now the Chief Law Enforcement Officer for the USA, Lorretta Lynch, has gone and done this.

These Elites think the sheep will believe anything.

No, American People don't worry it's all OK, the Criminal Investigation of Hillary Clinton for compromising National Security with her home brewed server, and taking in hundreds of millions of dollars, for favors in return (Corruption - *the other Criminal Investigation* being conducted by the FBI) will be handled honestly, fair and above board. - your friends at the Obama Administration 




















and the list of things, goes on and on. This is the Clinton Legacy. Vote for Trump and shut this shit down.

Hillary for Prison 2016 Insist on Justice !!!! Ignore the weak minded Haters (aka the Sheep) !!!!













Stand up for what is right, or get rolled over by Obama Lite (skinned 2.0) <- Yes, UncleBuck this one is just for you.  I figured since everything I say, you respond to as " you're a racist " I'd give you something that actually sounded racist. But don't forget, I'm half white and not ashame of it. So, it's really more a poke, at a Evil Bitch.
.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> What the fuck do you mean, _what do I mean_? I mean what I said. You are suffering from a severe case of rational thought neglect, and I do not have time to break it down for you. I am too busy enjoying this spicy chicken quesodilla and ice cold Lagunitas. You run along now...


LMAO, you run along now, you clearly do not remember history very well, you can't rewrite it. Democrats and Republicans in a joint resolution voted for us to go to war, and the people of the USA by a majority wanted us to go to war, those are the facts. The outrage came much later after we were already in the war, a little to late unfortunately! Now go eat your quesadilla!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LMAO, you run along now, you clearly do not remember history very well, you can't rewrite it. Democrats and Republicans in a joint resolution voted for us to go to war, and the people of the USA by a majority wanted us to go to war, those are the facts. The outrage came much later after we were already in the war, a little to late unfortunately! Now go eat your quesadilla!


Whatever. I was gonna let you have my cheese-paper, but now...


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

Trump thinks Epstein, the sexual predator, is a "terrific guy".


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Best post I've read all day !!! Well said @ Flaming Pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should post another meme, or video. It totally doesn't make you look like you are mildly retarded or anything...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3721163
> 
> Trump thinks Epstein, the sexual predator, is a "terrific guy".


Not surprising coming from the guy who basically said he would fuck his own daughter.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you want open boarders, no manufacturing in the US, 100,000 refugees who can not be vetted and unfair trade deals with china?


*Seriously*? Your posts fucking shout DAF.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


She is so corrupt it is sickening, self serving bitch!


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Right, is really sad that people believe that we have no right to a secure Mexican border, should not be able to bring manufacturing back home to the USA, and have fair and good trade deals with China and the rest of the world. Sometimes I think people have lost their minds.....yes and we are supposed to open up the borders to a bunch of ISIS fighters hiding among the Syrian refugee's created by our current president due to his unwillingness to help them when they were being chemically gased, tortured, raped, and killed in their home country...


You wearing a tick collar? Some type of intelligence eating parasite is taking over your brain....it already ate through your character, what little there was.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> She is so corrupt it is sickening, self serving bitch!


You are a vile lout. Your self hate issues cant be solved by canines. Try as you might you cant gain self acceptance with feces in your heart.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> democrats keep threatening government shutdown


you have your facts wrong. the tea party and republicans are doing that. some were even bragging about how they would shut the government down before they even got elected. this is recorded historical fact.

the only person who would get such a basic fact wrong in such spectacular fashion is the same type of person who is so incredibly uninformed, brainwashed, and stupid as to vote for tronald dump.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 30, 2016)

Of the People, by the People, and for the People !!!! 

What government is suppose to be. Chose or lose !!!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You are a vile lout. Your self hate issues cant be solved by canines. Try as you might you cant gain self acceptance with feces in your heart.


LOL, you are too funny, made me giggle...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> aggressive efforts to stifle the first amendment


i agree. your candidate's racist plan to do away with the first amendment in order to ban muslims from this nation is quite racist and horrifying. i find it hard to believe that anyone could be so pathetically racist as to support a plan like that, but here you are.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

"I have a very good brain and I have said a lot of things." -Donald John Trumpworm


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

Worth a watch. FBI director discusses methods ISIS uses and national security threats.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> She is so corrupt it is sickening, self serving bitch!







You are upset, little bird.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i agree. your candidate's racist plan to do away with the first amendment in order to ban muslims from this nation is quite racist and horrifying. i find it hard to believe that anyone could be so pathetically racist as to support a plan like that, but here you are.


Lets have ISIS over to your home, I think they have no tolerance for your kind either! Plenty of refugee's we can let in from other countries, but only our divine president wants to bring in especially the ones that are harboring ISIS terrorist...


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> View attachment 3721125


How deeply attached are you to the benghazi love toy? Is it true yours is fashioned into canine proportions?

" but only our divine president wants to bring in especially the ones that are harboring ISIS terrorist..." statement of a total shit speaking moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Blatantly racist?


wow, pie. you really have taken quite a turn for the stupid.

yes, your candidate is blatantly racist. he thinks judge curiel, who was born in indiana, is unfit to do his job because he has mexican heritage. he wants to ban anyone who is muslim. he has been sued and lost over racial discrimination. he said that laziness is a trait in blacks. he has made anti-semitic statements about jews too.



Flaming Pie said:


> You think he is racist because that is how progressives label their enemies. They're making progress alright. Progress tearing down the economic stability of our country. Pitting neighbor against neighbor and pulling heartstrings to pass their globalist agenda.


now your rhetoric appears to be coming straight from a klan rally, pie. jesusfuck.

tell me all about how obama is "tearing down the economic stability of our country" by pulling us out of the great recession, slashing the deficit by a trillion, setting up the stock market to get to record levels, and lowering unemplyment to below 5%.

reconcile those facts about obama's success along with the bizarre and racist statements you keep making.

thanks, sugar tits.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Right, is really sad that people believe that we have no right to a secure Mexican border, should not be able to bring manufacturing back home to the USA, and have fair and good trade deals with China and the rest of the world. Sometimes I think people have lost their minds.....yes and we are supposed to open up the borders to a bunch of ISIS fighters hiding among the Syrian refugee's created by our current president due to his unwillingness to help them when they were being chemically gased, tortured, raped, and killed in their home country...


so you're not actually worried about ISIS getting in through an unsecure border, you just hate those mexicans, eh?

classic FDD right there.

shitty sock puppet, even for a stain like yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3721105


why not post all the polls that came out today, including the ones that have hillary up by 4, up by 6, up by 4, and up by 10?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh lets not forget the 10 trillion dollar federal debt under our dear president OBUMER, or the 1.5 billion dollars given to Iran in order to blow us and Israel up...https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi-iNH3ttDNAhVr6oMKHUjAChoQFgg3MAU&url=http://www.nationalreview.com/article/433753/obamas-iran-deal-fraud-congress-begins-investigation&usg=AFQjCNFJoribG2b7bkxJCwRyuSYnBuUJKA


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> She abandoned those men to die, then had her office make up a huge coverup story and lie out their teeth directly and for weeks to the american people. She is not president yet, is totally undeserving of the role, and I could never support someone who lies so religiously and on such a frequent basis. She has no moral character and demonstrates great moral turpitude.


not even the republican report says any of that.

you remind me of a mangy dog who vomits shit out of its mouth.

no offense, and i am not calling you that, but that is the image that gets evoked when i read your posts. a mangy, ill dog that is vomiting up piles of shit that it just ate.

you have a gift in that regard, fdd.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Lets have ISIS over to your home, I think they have no tolerance for your kind either! Plenty of refugee's we can let in from other countries, but only our divine president wants to bring in especially the ones that are harboring ISIS terrorist...


I would like to read your blog and perhaps negotiate the purchase of some of your unwashed socks.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're not actually worried about ISIS getting in through an unsecure border, you just hate those mexicans, eh?
> 
> classic FDD right there.
> 
> shitty sock puppet, even for a stain like yourself.


Really, do you have anything intelligent to say at all? I live in a border state, and most of my friends are Hispanic, and most of them also believe we need to secure the border, because they want their children and their country safe and because they like me immigrated to this country legally.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh lets not forget the 10 trillion dollar federal debt under our dear president OBUMER, or the 1.5 billion dollars given to Iran in order to blow us and Israel up...https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi-iNH3ttDNAhVr6oMKHUjAChoQFgg3MAU&url=http://www.nationalreview.com/article/433753/obamas-iran-deal-fraud-congress-begins-investigation&usg=AFQjCNFJoribG2b7bkxJCwRyuSYnBuUJKAView attachment 3721196


I want to hear about you, maybe read your newsletter. Maybe you should post some memes to help me understand you.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I would like to read your blog and perhaps negotiate the purchase of some of your unwashed socks.


another highly intelligent statement...lol


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh lets not forget the 10 trillion dollar federal debt under our dear president OBUMER, or the 1.5 billion dollars given to Iran in order to blow us and Israel up...https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi-iNH3ttDNAhVr6oMKHUjAChoQFgg3MAU&url=http://www.nationalreview.com/article/433753/obamas-iran-deal-fraud-congress-begins-investigation&usg=AFQjCNFJoribG2b7bkxJCwRyuSYnBuUJKAView attachment 3721196


You parrot all the shit breath laden phony nonsense that is code for im a clueless racist half wit media ass.

You are a DAF hillbilly wench. You would be laughed out of any political discussion involving educated adults. Polishing up your discourse with your dogs isnt working.


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You know that the democrats keep threatening government shutdown if we dont take more debt on.
> 
> The deficit is going to rise again soon. Check CBO.gov.


jesus christ you are incredibly stupid.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> another highly intelligent statement...lol


I feel tingly all over, especially in my pee pee.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> there was almost 100 percent support to go to war...People want to rewrite history


100% and 70% are not even close to being the same, you historical revisionist.







dog vomiting shit, every time.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You parrot all the shit breath laden phony nonsense that is code for im a clueless racist half wit media ass.


Yes, when you encounter someone that does not share your beliefs or viewpoints you call them a racist, so boring and so totally lacking any intelligent thought...haha


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 100% and 70% are not even close to being the same, you historical revisionist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, buck. I saved you a bite of my quesadilla.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 30, 2016)

@*StevieBevie *Love your posts. Ashame these Lib-tards, are such Sheep and refuse to accept the truth. The patterns of Hillary's corruption and lying are her only consistant traits.

#Trump2016 <- notice I added the # for the Lib-tards, they love those #'s. Oh, and the word Racist, they really love that word. LOL 

.





.







^^^^ now this happened. The fact that I bring it up, will only offend Lib-tards (aka Hillary Clinton Supporters). 
.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 100% and 70% are not even close to being the same, you historical revisionist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Support from the congress, and a majority of the people of the USA!!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hey, buck. I saved you a bite of my quesadilla.


I would be worried with a name like Pinworm where that bite is coming from!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> you clearly do not remember history very well, you can't rewrite it.


yeah, rewriting history is your job!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I would be worried with a name like Pinworm where that bite is coming from!


That one stung, man.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Yes, when you encounter someone that does not share your beliefs or viewpoints you call them a racist, so boring and so totally lacking any intelligent thought...haha


"Intelligent thought" are you joking? You are neither intelligent or thoughtful. You post the absurd paranoid fantasies of the isolated, ignorant class.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, rewriting history is your job!


Nope you can't rewrite it, the republicans and democrats sent us to war...that is history so live with it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Lets have ISIS over to your home, I think they have no tolerance for your kind either! Plenty of refugee's we can let in from other countries, but only our divine president wants to bring in especially the ones that are harboring ISIS terrorist...


we have already let in thousands and thousands of refugees. they have not caused any harm to americans. 

what has caused a lot of harm to americans though are racist right wing christian males. they have killed dozens of americans in their politically motivated shootings.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Really, do you have anything intelligent to say at all? I live in a border state, and most of my friends are Hispanic, and most of them also believe we need to secure the border, because they want their children and their country safe and because they like me immigrated to this country legally.


so secure the mexican border and let ISIS come in through canada?

we all know you just hate mexicans, david.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Support from the congress, and a majority of the people of the USA!!!


you said 100% support though, and that was never the case.

you want to revise and rewrite history in the same fashion that a dog who just vomited up shit still wants to eat his own regurgitated shit.

sorry you got caught in a lie, david.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Nope you can't rewrite it, the republicans and democrats sent us to war...that is history so live with it!


100% support, LOL.

dumb liar.

now accuse hillary clinton of lying right after you do it yourself. then eat your own vomit. shit vomit, that is. not food vomit.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we have already let in thousands and thousands of refugees. they have not caused any harm to americans.
> 
> what has caused a lot of harm to americans though are racist right wing christian males. they have killed dozens of americans in their politically motivated shootings.[/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Lets see 63 people


are you talking about the number of americans that died in embassy attacks under bush which you never complained about?

even though you spend years and years an years crying about benghazi in a transparent attempt to gin up hatred for hillary?

biased transparent hypocrite is biased and transparent. and hypocritical. and a historical revisionist.

eat your own shit. yummy yum yum.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you talking about the number of americans that died in embassy attacks under bush which you never complained about?
> 
> even though you spend years and years an years crying about benghazi in a transparent attempt to gin up hatred for hillary?
> 
> ...


LOL, your a pretty disgusting and vile person aren't you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, your a pretty disgusting and vile person aren't you?


well, i certainly don't try to rewrite history and spew racism constantly like you do, fdd.

but my farts do stink pretty badly from eating all these duck eggs.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, your a pretty disgusting and vile person aren't you?


Why so upset, Socky McFuckmop?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Is amazing to me that people that pretend to care so much about the deaths of people are so full of hatred


.Pinworm. said:


> Why so upset, Socky McFuckmop?


I laugh at you too...haha


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Why so upset, Socky McFuckmop?


no one likes it.

but then again, not many people like a dog who is eating the very shit it just vomited either.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Is amazing to me that people that pretend to care so much about the deaths of people are so full of hatred
> 
> I laugh at you too...haha


Buck is so deep inside of you right now. In and out, in and out. Can you feel it? He is having intercourse with you, too.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 30, 2016)

^^^ newest poll numbers 

.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Buck is so deep inside of you right now. In and out, in and out. Can you feel it? He is having intercourse with you.


Nah, your just incredibly angry and sad people... I don't think he likes girls anyhow, he wants to insist I am a man...lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Nah, your just incredibly angry and sad people...


*you're - Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> *you're - Son, I am disappoint.


Is that supposed to make sense?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> *you're - Son, I am disappoint.


You really should have gotten a big fish taco!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Is that supposed to make sense?


Have you ever farted and accidentally shit yourself?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> ^^^ newest poll numbers
> 
> .


they are not in a dead heat. hillary was up by 10 points in a poll that came out today. three other polls had her up by 4 points, 6 points, and 4 points.

you really think this is a dead heat?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Have you ever farted and accidentally shit yourself?


no, I think that is a guy thing!


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, your a pretty disgusting and vile person aren't you?


With you we need only these three letters DAF.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> jesus christ you are incredibly stupid.


https://www.cbo.gov/publication/51384

https://www.cbo.gov/publication/51129


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Nah, your just incredibly angry and sad people... I don't think he likes girls anyhow, he wants to insist I am a man...lol


you are pathetically desperate for attention, david. 

but decent attempt at trying to change your style.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they are not in a dead heat. hillary was up by 10 points in a poll that came out today. three other polls had her up by 4 points, 6 points, and 4 points.
> 
> you really think this is a dead heat?


LMAO, you get so angry so quickly Buckie!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.cbo.gov/publication/51384
> 
> https://www.cbo.gov/publication/51129


what part of obama's slashing of the deficit makes you most angry, racist lady?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> ^^^ newest poll numbers
> 
> .


*Going Out on a Limb: Romney Beats Obama, Handily**
*Rasmussen*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @*StevieBevie *Love your posts. Ashame these Lib-tards, are such Sheep and refuse to accept the truth. The patterns of Hillary's corruption and lying are her only consistant traits.
> 
> #Trump2016 <- notice I added the # for the Lib-tards, they love those #'s. Oh, and the word Racist, they really love that word. LOL
> 
> ...


They just happened to both be on that tarmac at the same time.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they are not in a dead heat. hillary was up by 10 points in a poll that came out today. three other polls had her up by 4 points, 6 points, and 4 points.
> 
> you really think this is a dead heat?


No, I actually think Donald Trump is way ahead. The bought off media is doing it's best to protect itself, and beat down Donald. I think they've been lying all along.

.
The only numbers that matter, are the ones that come the day of the Presidential Election. They will be Trumps by a large percentage, and you'll be off RIU. It's a win win, followed by your win wine. LOL
.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LMAO, you get so angry so quickly Buckie!


Um that isnt what human anger sounds like dr Doolittle


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LMAO, you get so angry so quickly Buckie!


look at that dead heat!

 

i guess revising history isn't enough for you, so you want to revise and rewrite current polling too.

so sad when people so dumb represent the cannabis community.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> no, I think that is a guy thing!


Liar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> No, I actually think Donald Trump is way ahead.
> .


 

why owuld you delude yourself in such a fashion?

is it that important to you to show solidarity with a racist?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They just happened to both be on that tarmac at the same time.


LOL, Yeah, is so boring, if you do not agree with them you are a racist.....that is all they can say, or call you a penis, that was a big one the other day, or call me a fat slob, or condom, is quite amusing, how bored they are with their lives, and how angry they are with the world. THey need to smoke more weed, or grow better weed, something not sure. I think they must be buying that fake weed because the stuff they are smoking is not working!


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> ^^^ newest poll numbers
> 
> .


This news coming from the same people that claim global warming isn't real.

Cool story bro.


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Nah, your just incredibly angry and sad people... I don't think he likes girls anyhow, he wants to insist I am a man...lol


sheskunk.


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.cbo.gov/publication/51384
> 
> https://www.cbo.gov/publication/51129




You might be slightly retarded. And I mean that in a literal sense, not rhetorically.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> No, I actually think Donald Trump is way ahead. The bought off media is doing it's best to protect itself, and beat down Donald. I think they've been lying all along.
> 
> .
> The only numbers that matter, are the ones that come the day of the Presidential Election. They will be Trumps by a large percentage, and you'll be off RIU. It's a win win, followed by your win wine. LOL
> .


 deluded fucking nit wit
Bought off vegas and ireland too..

Hillary Clinton -320
Donald Trump +260
Clinton
3/10
Donald Trump
11/4
Bernie Sanders
33/1
Joe Biden
50/1
Paul Ryan
100/1


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, Yeah, is so boring, if you do not agree with them you are a racist.....that is all they can say, or call you a penis, that was a big one the other day, or call me a fat slob, or condom, is quite amusing, how bored they are with their lives, and how angry they are with the world. THey need to smoke more weed, or grow better weed, something not sure. I think they must be buying that fake weed because the stuff they are smoking is not working!


why do racists like you always cry so hard when we apply the term correctly to you?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

I made 2,500 bucks this morning. While I was wearing my bathrobe and grizzly bear slippers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3721238
> 
> You might be slightly retarded. And I mean that in a literal sense, not rhetorically.


i promise you she barely graduated high school.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, Yeah, is so boring, if you do not agree with them you are a racist.....that is all they can say, or call you a penis, that was a big one the other day, or call me a fat slob, or condom, is quite amusing, how bored they are with their lives, and how angry they are with the world. THey need to smoke more weed, or grow better weed, something not sure. I think they must be buying that fake weed because the stuff they are smoking is not working!


Your idiot parroting of lies and laughably childish, mistaken beliefs was detailed. Thats not anything like calling you a simple sow or a penis.you ignore the plain stench of your beliefs and the hideous ignorance of your statements. You are masturbating in an echo chamber, licking your gobbeb up junk like an oblivious mangy k9


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I made 2,500 bucks this morning. While I was wearing my bathrobe and grizzly bear slippers.


what's a good rate for sugar leaf trim? i have a few pounds of the stuff right now and no wax guy. i just want to know what i should be looking for pricewise.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why do racists like you always cry so hard when we apply the term correctly to you?


Because I have come to learn that the people that cry racist the most are the people that are the biggest racist, and certainly not crying, just laughing at your sad pitiful self Bucky!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what's a good rate for sugar leaf trim? i have a few pounds of the stuff right now and no wax guy. i just want to know what i should be looking for pricewise.


I process my own stuff now, but I used to have a guy that would blast my trim for like $50 a zip. Felt fair to me. I would make back everything I spent within a week. Nor-Cal, though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Because I have come to learn that the people that cry racist the most are the people that are the biggest racist, and certainly not crying, just laughing at your sad pitiful self Bucky!


you are fucking crying so hard right now.

it's OK, david. don't cry.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I process my own stuff now, but I used to have a guy that would blast my trim for like $50 a zip. Felt fair to me. I would make back everything I spent within a week. Nor-Cal, though.


exactly what i was thinking. gracias.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> exactly what i was thinking. gracias.


De nada, my dude.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are fucking crying so hard right now.
> 
> it's OK, david. don't cry.


I know, I am crying so hard laughing at you Bucky and at the Pinhead!!!


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i promise you she barely graduated high school.


You don't have to promise anything, it's quite obvious she barely graduated high school. If she told us that she barely passed her GED exam, I'd believe her.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I know, I am crying so hard laughing at you Bucky and at the Pinhead!!!


just joined a week ago and you have permanent and ongoing butthurt at me and pinworm.

yeah, clearly someone is not a worthless, jealous little sock puppet.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Bucky and Pinhead make a great team, worms coming out of one guys orifice, and the other sticking his head up that orifice...LOL, still the racist thing gets so boring and old, like a worn out tire, makes me tired. Nap time I think!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

I am a little worried about you Bucky.....you looking at that picture of Trump sitting on the toilet, is that what really gets you excited?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Because I have come to learn that the people that cry racist the most are the people that are the biggest racist, and certainly not crying, just laughing at your sad pitiful self Bucky!


Idiot. What you call "come to learn" is actually poking further back in the cave of paranoid has beens.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I am a little worried about you Bucky.....you looking at that picture of Trump sitting on the toilet, is that what really gets you excited?


Youre wit is flaccid as fuck....matches your overall DAF.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Bucky and Pinhead make a great team, worms coming out of one guys orifice, and the other sticking his head up that orifice...LOL, still the racist thing gets so boring and old, like a worn out tire, makes me tired. Nap time I think!


Angry and tired alrdy? Sometimes I get too excited, then I have to stop and pinch my balls as hard as I can. Have yourself a a lovely nap, though, sock, dreaming about Trump tongue punching your fart box...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> just joined a week ago and you have permanent and ongoing butthurt at me and pinworm.
> 
> yeah, clearly someone is not a worthless, jealous little sock puppet.





UncleBuck said:


> just joined a week ago and you have permanent and ongoing butthurt at me and pinworm.
> 
> yeah, clearly someone is not a worthless, jealous little sock puppet.


I know, just a week ago....man and I bet Bucky and Pinhead have been whining for years and years, it is so darn disheartening.....lol, I missed it all, the pain the pain...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I am a little worried about you Bucky.....you looking at that picture of Trump sitting on the toilet, is that what really gets you excited?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I know, just a week ago....man and I bet Bucky and Pinhead have been whining for years and years, it is so darn disheartening.....lol, I missed it all, the pain the pain...


If you were new, you would not of known I have been here any longer than March. Dummy.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Angry and tired alrdy? Sometimes I get too excited, then I have to stop and pinch my balls as hard as I can. Have yourself a a lovely nap, though, sock, dreaming about Trump tongue punching your fart box...


Does it make you feel all manly talking like a pig?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Does it make you feel all manly talking like a pig?


does it make you feel all womanly to pretend to be a woman?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Does it make you feel all manly talking like a pig?


I am woman.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> If you were new, you would not of known I have been here any longer than March. Dummy.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I went from racist to dummy, I am moving up in the world...lol Your too silly Pinhead!, you make me laugh!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I am woman.


I am woman...hear me roar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! big bad cat!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I went from racist to dummy, I am moving up in the world...lol Your too silly Pinhead!, you make me laugh!


¿por qué insistes en calcetín existente, sucio? jajajajaja, cómo retraso!


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

Meltdown. Keyboard pounding meltdown.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> ¿por qué insistes en calcetín existente, sucio? jajajajaja, cómo retraso!


¿por qué eres un niño tan miserable


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> ¿por qué insistes en calcetín existente, sucio? jajajajaja, cómo retraso!


¿por qué estás tan triste?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Double quote melt. Swish.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

LOL, thinking of your new gang strategies???hahaha


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3721278
> 
> Double quote melt. Swish.


He's a pinball wizard
There has to be a twist
A pinball wizard's
Got such a supple wrist

How do you think he does it?
I don't know
What makes him so good?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, thinking of your new gang strategies???hahaha


Do you have a grow journal posted somewhere? I would like to take a peek.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Do you have a grow journal posted somewhere? I would like to take a peek.


No, but I like you anyway.....I think you just need some lovin!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Do you have a grow journal posted somewhere? I would like to take a peek.





StevieBevie said:


> No, but I like you anyway.....I think you just need some lovin!


Never grown before, but have to now out of necessity, so I am quite sure my first grow or two will probably be flops!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Never grown before, but have to now out of necessity, so I am quite sure my first grow or two will probably be flops!


Everyone's gotta start somewhere...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Everyone's gotta start somewhere...


Well if I was rich would just keep buying, but need to grow for my husband, he suffers from PTSD and now epilepsy...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

4 months to go and this thread gets better daily!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Well if I was rich would just keep buying, but need to grow for my husband, he suffers from PTSD and now epilepsy...


If that is true, you need to stop trolling poli section, and step your game up. Do some reading about extractions. @Twitch and @chewberto have some killer "how to's" to get you going in the right direction.


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

http://www.npr.org/2016/06/30/483687093/the-270-project-try-to-predict-who-will-win-the-election

Definitely worth a read.

Careful Flaming Pile, you may learn a thing or two. But you may need to get your neighbor to help pronounce some of the tougher words. This was written at an 8th grade reading level.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Under my thumb
The boy who once had me down
Under my thumb
The boy who once pushed me around

It's down to me
The difference in the clothes he wears
Down to me, the change has come,
He's under my thumb

Ain't it the truth babe?

Under my thumb
The squirmin' dog who's just had his day
Under my thumb
A little boy who has just changed his ways

It's down to me, yes it is
The way he does just what he's told
Down to me, the change has come
He's under my thumb
Ah, ah, say it's alright

Under my thumb
A Siamese cat of a man
Under my thumb
He's the sweetest, hmmm, pet in the world

It's down to me
The way he talks when he's spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
He's under my thumb
Ah, take it easy babe
Yeah

It's down to me, oh yeah
The way he talks when he's spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
He's under my thumb
Yeah, it feels alright

Under my thumb
His eyes are just kept to himself
Under my thumb, well I
I can still look at someone else

It's down to me, oh that's what I said
The way he talks when he's spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
He's under my thumb
Say, it's alright.

Say it's all
Say it's all

Take it easy babe
Take it easy babe
Feels alright
Take it, take it easy babe.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> If that is true, you need to stop trolling poli section, and step your game up. Do some reading about extractions. @Twitch and @chewberto have some killer "how to's" to get you going in the right direction.


LOL, at trolling....I have been studying for months now, just taking a little break and absorbing the information, not wanting to rush and make rash decisions in an attempt to just grow anything.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Under my thumb
> The boy who once had me down
> Under my thumb
> The boy who once pushed me around
> ...









> No sleep 'til Fuckneckville, it's kind of funny you may not realize it until
> phone calls stop, can't get laid, you'll find out where the parties were sometimes the next day
> 
> one way ticket to seclusion, now your losin'
> ...


This is fun. I like fun. Fun is rad.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> http://www.npr.org/2016/06/30/483687093/the-270-project-try-to-predict-who-will-win-the-election
> 
> Definitely worth a read.
> 
> Careful Flaming Pile, you may learn a thing or two. But you may need to get your neighbor to help pronounce some of the tougher words. This was written at an 8th grade reading level.


Good luck getting any of these neanderthals to read any of this. The author's name is "ASMA KHALID", which can only mean that she's a terrorist, right?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

I think I'm drunk.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> This is fun. I like fun. Fun is rad.


Fun is good, we all need some more fun in our lives for sure!!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I think I'm drunk.


Drunk is good too!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Right, is really sad that people believe that we have no right to a secure Mexican border, should not be able to bring manufacturing back home to the USA, and have fair and good trade deals with China and the rest of the world. Sometimes I think people have lost their minds.....yes and we are supposed to open up the borders to a bunch of ISIS fighters hiding among the Syrian refugee's created by our current president due to his unwillingness to help them when they were being chemically gased, tortured, raped, and killed in their home country...


So, when was the last invasion from Mexico? How many terrorist attacks came from people sneaking in from Mexico? I'd say that the border is already pretty secure. That wall that Trump wants, it won't stop anybody who is determined to get into this country and commit a crime. Its a 40 billion dollar white elephant. 

If anybody, Hillary or Trump were serious about stopping the flow if immigration into the US from Mexico, they would work with Mexico to improve living conditions, wages and working conditions in Mexico. Why not use the 40 billion to build the wall along with the annual cost of maintaining and protecting the wall to better use?

But really, the wall is about racist demagoguery and Trump's need for self promotion. That's what the $40B bill pays for.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Then why is every trump news story or press release or video bumped with a bunch of trolling nonsense.
> 
> No one is forcing you to vote trump but you should at least try to hear all sides of the story before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> ...


What in hell are you talking about? I'm not voting for Trump and I damn well do read and know what is going on. One hell of a lot more than you do, popcorn blossom. That stuff about Hillary is just made up shit and you know it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Where the fuck are the pictures of George Bush's bloody hands? What monitor not big enough to list the dead?
> 
> Yup Trump supporters are so radical. They want change so badly.


the picture would just be all red. And Hillary's hands are not stained by Benghazi as those GOP senators who spent $7M on a Benghazi fishing expedition all know.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, when was the last invasion from Mexico? How many terrorist attacks came from people sneaking in from Mexico? I'd say that the border is already pretty secure. That wall that Trump wants, it won't stop anybody who is determined to get into this country and commit a crime. Its a 40 billion dollar white elephant.
> 
> If anybody, Hillary or Trump were serious about stopping the flow if immigration into the US from Mexico, they would work with Mexico to improve living conditions, wages and working conditions in Mexico. Why not use the 40 billion to build the wall along with the annual cost of maintaining and protecting the wall to better use?
> 
> But really, the wall is about racist demagoguery and Trump's need for self promotion. That's what the $40B bill pays for.


Probably my last response to you because you do not read anything within the context it was written. I believe....read that I believe illegal immigration should stop! As the border remains unsecured, and illegal immigration continues, I believe it needs to be secured however it can be. That is the beginning and the end. Living conditions in Mexico would improve if the Mexican government chose to improve them which they do not. I totally agree with you that either hillary or trump could work with Mexico and the government and try to improve conditions, but ultimately this is up to the Mexican government. Meanwhile, I do not think this country is responsible to take in every person that crosses the border as there are people all over the world that need or want a new home, but that does not mean it is our job or responsibility to take everyone in. Considering we just gave Iran 150 billion dollars, I do not think 40 billion spent on our own country to secure our southern border is an expense that we can do without. Likewise, living in a border state, I live firsthand with all the dangers and burdens from having an unsecure border and until you live it firsthand you do not really know what that is like.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I live firsthand with all the dangers and burdens from having an unsecure border and until you live it firsthand you do not really know what that is like.


i lived in arizona for a decade, there was no danger or burden.

and i would say arizona qualifies as more of a border state than your little neck of the woods in norcal, david.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i lived in arizona for a decade, there was no danger or burden.
> 
> and i would say arizona qualifies as more of a border state than your little neck of the woods in norcal, david.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you are so very boring Bucky!, and as you do not live in a border state, and obviously have never lived in a border town your opinion of what the burdens and dangers are is irrelevant... Buckaroo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3721238
> 
> You might be slightly retarded. And I mean that in a literal sense, not rhetorically.


2013 debt budget crisis.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, Yeah, is so boring, if you do not agree with them you are a racist.....that is all they can say, or call you a penis, that was a big one the other day, or call me a fat slob, or condom, is quite amusing, how bored they are with their lives, and how angry they are with the world. THey need to smoke more weed, or grow better weed, something not sure. I think they must be buying that fake weed because the stuff they are smoking is not working!


Stop by my grow thread any time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I made 2,500 bucks this morning. While I was wearing my bathrobe and grizzly bear slippers.


Sounds epic. Could you be the most interesting man in the world?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Stop by my grow thread any time.





Flaming Pie said:


> Sounds epic. Could you be the most interesting man in the world?


LOL!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Stop by my grow thread any time.


I would love to, I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Never grown before, but have to now out of necessity, so I am quite sure my first grow or two will probably be flops!


You can start real cheap with maxigrow, maxibloom and calimagic/calmg+. Lasts a good while too. Look up flaming pies nursery and you can find all my grow info with the maxi series.

Used it until I switched to organics. I highly recommend learning about organics with cannabis. I recycle soil now and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, when was the last invasion from Mexico? How many terrorist attacks came from people sneaking in from Mexico? I'd say that the border is already pretty secure. That wall that Trump wants, it won't stop anybody who is determined to get into this country and commit a crime. Its a 40 billion dollar white elephant.
> 
> If anybody, Hillary or Trump were serious about stopping the flow if immigration into the US from Mexico, they would work with Mexico to improve living conditions, wages and working conditions in Mexico. Why not use the 40 billion to build the wall along with the annual cost of maintaining and protecting the wall to better use?
> 
> But really, the wall is about racist demagoguery and Trump's need for self promotion. That's what the $40B bill pays for.


Not what the fbi says. They say mexican cartels are a problem. 

But what do they know. Must be a vast right wing conspiracy.


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> 2013 debt budget crisis.




Also... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_federal_government_shutdown_of_2013

The House, Republican controlled, forced a government shutdown by trying to pork a bill and defund ACA.

The Republican party has proven time and time again, they are obstructionists, they do not play a positive and progressive role in the United States government or economy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you are so very boring Bucky!, and as you do not live in a border state, and obviously have never lived in a border town your opinion of what the burdens and dangers are is irrelevant... Buckaroo


you live in norcal though, david.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3721435
> 
> Also... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_federal_government_shutdown_of_2013
> 
> ...


she really is though.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you live in norcal though, david.


Delusional and boring


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Delusion and boring


nah, it's easy to know whose sock someone is. remember how you spent months denying it was you the last time i called your sock puppet account, and then begged me in PM not to tell anyone, but i did anyway, and you cried some more?

that was awesome.

anyhoo, have a nice day!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sounds epic. Could you be the most interesting man in the world?


No, I am just stoked that all I had to do today to get my months rent was walk to the curb, do a little shake, and toss an elbow. I'm sexy and I know it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> No, I am just stoked that all I had to do today to get my months rent was walk to the curb, do a little shake, and toss an elbow. I'm sexy and I know it!


i've been going through one guy for months now and he is good friends with some of the rest of the family, has been since childhood. sometimes he'll even bring me beer on his way up.

life could not be easier.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been going through one guy for months now and he is good friends with some of the rest of the family, has been since childhood. sometimes he'll even bring me beer on his way up.
> 
> life could not be easier.


This is going to be such a killer season, dude.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You are upset, little bird.


That is the cutest little bird everrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> That is the cutest little bird everrrrrrrrrrr!


Hella cute lol


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hella cute lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


>


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


Ha, too cute!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Ha, too cute!






Why I love Boxers...and babies...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can start real cheap with maxigrow, maxibloom and calimagic/calmg+. Lasts a good while too. Look up flaming pies nursery and you can find all my grow info with the maxi series.
> 
> Used it until I switched to organics. I highly recommend learning about organics with cannabis. I recycle soil now and it just keeps getting better.


Well I was only going to work with organics, so that is good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, when was the last invasion from Mexico? How many terrorist attacks came from people sneaking in from Mexico? I'd say that the border is already pretty secure. That wall that Trump wants, it won't stop anybody who is determined to get into this country and commit a crime. Its a 40 billion dollar white elephant.
> 
> If anybody, Hillary or Trump were serious about stopping the flow if immigration into the US from Mexico, they would work with Mexico to improve living conditions, wages and working conditions in Mexico. Why not use the 40 billion to build the wall along with the annual cost of maintaining and protecting the wall to better use?
> 
> But really, the wall is about racist demagoguery and Trump's need for self promotion. That's what the $40B bill pays for.


I totally agree with you .That dumb wall should have been built 40 years ago if they were really serious about it.
Another thing about Donald Trump, believe me when i say this , I grew up in the Atlantic City NJ area and I saw Trump build his fortune through the casinos and get out. Now Atlantic City looks like a ghost town. What a greedy bastard!
If you really break down Trumps foreign policy regarding tariffs to stimulate the economy, its really just a way to get the 2%ers richer.

Trump just says all the right things to loggers and miners and those whos industries have dried up and dissappeared. Basically he appeals to a angry white macho assholes, which is why he is going to disappear in the election and get slaughtered by Hillary.

He wont get the gay and lesbian vote. He wont get the African American vote. And he sure as hell is not going to get the Mexican and Muslim votes, or any females who feel that they have been ripped off and disenfranchised because they have not made equal pay to their male counter parts in a rotten economy.
The Asians sure as hell aren't going to vote for him either. So I think its a joke to think that he even has a chance in this election. He is so pathetic he has to reach out to the Bernie voters, who want to have nothing to do with him. So don't worry he will get slaughtered in a landslide. I hate Hillary but she is better then him.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not what the fbi says. They say mexican cartels are a problem.
> 
> But what do they know. Must be a vast right wing conspiracy.


LOL, must be and the townspeople and the farmers are all making up the crime problems....seriously I am sure every grower in here would love having illegal aliens walking through their town and backyards, and stealing their things, pulling guns on them, killing their animals, sounds like a real dream!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, must be and the townspeople and the farmers are all making up the crime problems....seriously I am sure every grower in here would love having illegal aliens walking through their town and backyards, and stealing their things, pulling guns on them, killing their animals, sounds like a real dream!


sounds like a real imaginary nightmare. did you shit yourself while you typed that?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sounds like a real imaginary nightmare. did you shit yourself while you typed that?


I would not expect someone with your narrow viewpoints and limited intellect to have any understanding of what a farmer might face, or the fear people live in with strangers invading their home, land, and communities, nor would I expect you to have any compassion for anyone as you enjoy chaos, and feed yourself negativity off of your pathetic insecurities, Buckyboy..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I would not expect someone with your narrow viewpoints and limited intellect to have any understanding of what a farmer might face, or the fear people live in with strangers invading their home, land, and communities, nor would I expect you to have any compassion for anyone as you enjoy chaos, and feed yourself negativity off of your pathetic insecurities, Buckyboy..


newsflash, moron. illegal immigrants are already here, and they are not "invading your home, land, and communities" in any significant way. most just work, pay taxes, and live more peacefully than you do, ya hateful pile of horse excrement.

i may have to change my guess from FDD to a collaborative sock here. i'm guessing you are a sock being logged into by harrekin, nodrama, ecehlon, and fdd. possibly more. it's easy to just use the search function to see who uses the exact same verbiage.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I would not expect someone with your narrow viewpoints and limited intellect to have any understanding of what a farmer might face, or the fear people live in with strangers invading their home, land, and communities, nor would I expect you to have any compassion for anyone as you enjoy chaos, and feed yourself negativity off of your pathetic insecurities, Buckyboy..


Shit like this doesn't sell your case. You cannot be new - especially with these sort of insults. It usually takes a newb like a whole year to stagger into this place and get mopped up by buck. The nicknames you are posting are a dead giveaway, too. Bucky boy, pinhead...etc.

Who was your original account? What were you banned for?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Shit like this doesn't sell your case. You cannot be new - especially with these sort of insults. It usually takes a newb like a whole year to stagger into this place and get mopped up by buck. The nicknames you are posting are a dead giveaway, too. Bucky boy, pinhead...etc.
> 
> Who was your original account? What were you banned for?


he has the bitterness of an echelon, who used to use 'buckyboy'. cries and whines like a little bitch in the style of nodrama. logs in late at night and goes on binges with the methed-out delusionality and softcore racism of a harrekin.

think they all got together and decided to make a sock?


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I would not expect someone with your narrow viewpoints and limited intellect to have any understanding of what a farmer might face, or the fear people live in with strangers invading their home, land, and communities, nor would I expect you to have any compassion for anyone as you enjoy chaos, and feed yourself negativity off of your pathetic insecurities, Buckyboy..


With your phony anger and awkward tone i picture you with dentures flopping around in your shit scented pie hole.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he has the bitterness of an echelon, who used to use 'buckyboy'. cries and whines like a little bitch in the style of nodrama. logs in late at night and goes on binges with the methed-out delusionality and softcore racism of a harrekin.
> 
> think they all got together and decided to make a sock?


It makes the most sense, tbh. I must of missed the harrekin ban. lol - the short little cunt finally felt the slap, too, huh? It's a hydra sock attack. They couldn't afford more than one VPN, so they have to share!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> newsflash, moron. illegal immigrants are already here, and they are not "invading your home, land, and communities" in any significant way. most just work, pay taxes, and live more peacefully than you do, ya hateful pile of horse excrement.
> 
> i may have to change my guess from FDD to a collaborative sock here. i'm guessing you are a sock being logged into by harrekin, nodrama, ecehlon, and fdd. possibly more. it's easy to just use the search function to see who uses the exact same verbiage
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3721435
> 
> Also... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_federal_government_shutdown_of_2013
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_debt-ceiling_crisis_of_2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

well, it's definitely nodrama right now. i can deduce that quite easily from the tone and writing style.


----------



## testiclees (Jun 30, 2016)

Sweetie go play with kittens. you are gonna get hurt interacting with humans


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Shit like this doesn't sell your case. You cannot be new - especially with these sort of insults. It usually takes a newb like a whole year to stagger into this place and get mopped up by buck. The nicknames you are posting are a dead giveaway, too. Bucky boy, pinhead...etc.
> 
> Who was your original account? What were you banned for?


Maybe shes been lurking for a year or two. Plus it's not much of a leap to go to buckyboy or pinhead.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Sweetie go play with kittens. you are gonna get hurt interacting with humans


I am playing with kittens. Cute, adorable little kittens that think they are jungle cats.

So funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe shes been lurking for a year or two. Plus it's not much of a leap to go to buckyboy or pinhead.


hundreds of racist assholes i've chased off from here over the years, three of which have used it, and the writing style is a dead match for at least two of them.

just think about it like a normal person for a second, and not like someone with an intelligence quotient that is two standard deviations or more lower than the national average.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe shes been lurking for a year or two..


Idk, babe. How long did you lurk before you posted here? Seems super suspicious to me.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Shit like this doesn't sell your case. You cannot be new - especially with these sort of insults. It usually takes a newb like a whole year to stagger into this place and get mopped up by buck. The nicknames you are posting are a dead giveaway, too. Bucky boy, pinhead...etc.
> 
> Who was your original account? What were you banned for?


Don't be so gullable and the Buckster hasn't mopped up anything, he is boring, pathetic, and all he knows how to do is fling ugly slurs, but if you see yourself at his pathetic level well then you are better than that, you should hold yourself in higher esteem...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Idk, babe. How long did you lurk before you posted here? Seems super suspicious to me.


You are all very paranoid, yes it is called paranoia, I believe a symptom of a much more serious disease.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Don't be so gullable and the Buckster hasn't mopped up anything, he is boring, pathetic, and all he knows how to do is fling ugly slurs, but if you see yourself at his pathetic level well then you are better than that, you should hold yourself in higher esteem...





StevieBevie said:


> You are all very paranoid, yes it is called paranoia, I believe a symptom of a much more serious disease.


See, but that is exactly what a multiple user-sock would say in this situation.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hundreds of racist assholes i've chased off from here over the years, three of which have used it, and the writing style is a dead match for at least two of them.
> 
> just think about it like a normal person for a second, and not like someone with an intelligence quotient that is two standard deviations or more lower than the national average.


Hundreds of people you have chased, now who sounds like they are delusional. If someone is afraid of you well that is really sad because in person you are this meek, little insecure boy! Lions and tigers, and bears, oh my!!!!!!!!!!! I laugh at you, you silly, silly little man!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Idk, babe. How long did you lurk before you posted here? Seems super suspicious to me.


Quite awhile. I was scared to sign up at first. Wasnt sure if i wanted to grow or not. I wasnt in the politics section for while tho. 

Pinworm, pinny, pinhead, ringworm, pinhole, pindick... cant really think of any others.

Uncle buck is usually shortened to buck. Bucky bucky bo bucky, also im pretty sure i saw nitro call him it a few times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> You are all very paranoid, yes it is called paranoia, I believe a symptom of a much more serious disease.


Syphilis?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Don't be so gullable


echelon used to make that same spelling mistake too.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Quite awhile. I was scared to sign up at first. Wasnt sure if i wanted to grow or not. I gotta
> 
> 
> Flaming Pie said:
> ...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Syphilis?


Yes that can be a pretty devastating illness, destroys the brain, and makes one crazy!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

If I had ever known I would drive you guys so crazy..lol..I would have joined this room long, long ago.....I love speculation!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Quite awhile. I was scared to sign up at first. Wasnt sure if i wanted to grow or not. I wasnt in the politics section for while tho.
> 
> Pinworm, pinny, pinhead, ringworm, pinhole, pindick... cant really think of any others.
> 
> Uncle buck is usually shortened to buck. Bucky bucky bo bucky, also im pretty sure i saw nitro call him it a few times.







I'm so gone off mimosas. Nice try at a save though. You are obviously in on the account. How much did they pay you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> echelon used to make that same spelling mistake too.


You miss him? Seems like a love hate relationship. Have you tried counseling?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I'm so gone off mimosas. Nice try at a save though. You are obviously in on the account. How much did they pay you?


5 hundred BIG ONES.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I'm so gone off mimosas. Nice try at a save though. You are obviously in on the account. How much did they pay you?


Not gonna lie. Something about that song makes me hate you too and im loving it.

Wooooah titties and dick!

Okay. Who told you it was my birthday?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Syphilis?





UncleBuck said:


> echelon used to make that same spelling mistake too.


I hear you are a stalker Bucky!!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> echelon used to make that same spelling mistake too.


If you chase me off Bucky who will you pick on then? Your life will get more boring than it already is...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

You know a thread it is catching a hot edit when you see one of these... You girls need to behave yourselves.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3721092


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

"Why are the polls so close? Who's dick do I need to suck around here to get a little respect? 

Media? Fbi? Bernie? 

I'm not sucking Bill's dick, I can tell you that."


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am playing with kittens. Cute, adorable little kittens that think they are jungle cats.
> 
> So funny.


Roarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3721544
> "Why are the polls so close? Who's dick do I need to suck around here to get a little respect?
> 
> Media? Fbi? Bernie?
> ...


LMAO, no she quit sucking a long time ago, hence Monica!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3721542
> 
> You know a thread it is catching a hot edit when you see one of these... You girls need to behave yourselves.


well we have stalkers in the room!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3721544
> "Why are the polls so close?"


she was up by 10 points in a poll released today.

try not to be so desperate and pathetic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> well we have stalkers in the room!


yes, you are indeed here.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, you are indeed here.


From what I hear it is you that stalks people around the internet and chases them from this room.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> From what I hear it is you that stalks people around the internet and chases them from this room.


i can only imagine how badly i ripped your asshole up the first time or two you tried shitposting around here.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, you are indeed here.


If you recall, you attacked me...seriously you don't like what someone post, and you attack them personally, then you want to accuse them of being some group of people here to go at it with you? I simply posted something you did not like, not about you or your buddies and you personally attack me, then want to dream up in your head, that I am here from your past or something. That is just crazy! Sometimes, people just defend themselves, what a novel concept!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

^^^^it's so upset that it keeps quoting the same post twice.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i can only imagine how badly i ripped your asshole up the first time or two you tried shitposting around here.


Your delusional Buck, but I will tell you what, I am going to block seeing post from you, so I don't have to look at that stupid picture of you, I mean Trump, and then you can go on your merry little way, without me bothering you so terribly, because at the end of the day, this is just really getting boring....nite!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 30, 2016)

Is this person someone's (wait for it, I've been absorbing slang!) _war sock_? 



Spoiler


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not what the fbi says. They say mexican cartels are a problem.
> 
> But what do they know. Must be a vast right wing conspiracy.


That wall isn't going to stop Cartels from shipping drugs into this country. Want to stop the flow of drugs? Legalize them and treat addiction as the medical problem that it is. Portugal has done this. Want to know what happened? Go find out but I will say that you will be surprised.. 

The problem with right wing thinking is that it is just enforcement oriented. As if the thinking part of their brain has been shut down.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That wall isn't going to stop Cartels from shipping drugs into this country. Want to stop the flow of drugs? Legalize them and treat addiction as the medical problem that it is. Portugal has done this. Want to know what happened? Go find out but I will say that you will be surprised..
> 
> The problem with right wing thinking is that it is just enforcement oriented. As if the thinking part of their brain has been shut down.


legalizing drugs would stop the the smuggling and put a huge dent in the drug trade, but at what cost? Would you not then have many many more drug addicts and crime?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Probably my last response to you because you do not read anything within the context it was written. I believe....read that I believe illegal immigration should stop! As the border remains unsecured, and illegal immigration continues, I believe it needs to be secured however it can be. That is the beginning and the end. Living conditions in Mexico would improve if the Mexican government chose to improve them which they do not. I totally agree with you that either hillary or trump could work with Mexico and the government and try to improve conditions, but ultimately this is up to the Mexican government. Meanwhile, I do not think this country is responsible to take in every person that crosses the border as there are people all over the world that need or want a new home, but that does not mean it is our job or responsibility to take everyone in. Considering we just gave Iran 150 billion dollars, I do not think 40 billion spent on our own country to secure our southern border is an expense that we can do without. Likewise, living in a border state, I live firsthand with all the dangers and burdens from having an unsecure border and until you live it firsthand you do not really know what that is like.


Please ignore me. I would consider that a victory.

So, the US has been fucking with Mexico since before our Civil War. We've sent troops into that country to ensure it's compliance, not to mention annexed a major part of their territory. We use Mexico as a source of labor, both illegal and legal at the border while polluting that country wherever our factories go. We've messed with that country's politics to the point where corruption and stolen votes are not a surprise to anybody. Our war on drugs has been a disaster for them, not to mention the flow of guns from our country into theirs. And then on spring break, we send the weathy kids of our country to Cabo for annual mating rituals. 

What is the purpose of making a profit if the profit isn't put to good use? I'm not saying flooding the country with cash is the answer. That's what right wingers jump to when I say this. However, a dialogue with Mexico and a commitment to work with that country to improve the lives of it's people will go a long way to making a stable and peaceful border. Think long term and what the advantages of having a stable friendly nation to our south would mean to our own nation. I think its totally worth the effort and this country can totally do it without straining itself one bit.. 

I don't have the answers but I know that wall isn't even close to one..


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> legalizing drugs would stop the the smuggling and put a huge dent in the drug trade, but at what cost? Would you not then have many many more drug addicts and crime?


The percentage of the population addicted to heroine hasn't gone up at all in Portugal after legalizing it. I'm not saying this is a solution but it is a more humane way to treat addiction. You know this is true anyway. Addicts seek drugs and will get them. This theory of using laws to restrict access only affects price and drives addicts into hiding where they can't access medical help. Legalize all drugs is what I say. That will end the money supply going to Cartels.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2016)

you know, legalization is like a 2 sides of a coin issue. 
If you happen to hate people, then it might be a good way of getting rid of a lot of dumb motherfuckers who would either overdose or end up killing themselves or someone else over a bad drug deal. 
Now if you like people, and you dont want to see them fall by the waistside and have their car broken into or tehm kidnapped or held for ransom, then maybe not legalizing drugs would be the way to go. 

So it really decides on what side of the fence your on. If your a family guy, you probably wouldnt want it. But if your not a family guy it would probably be a lot easier for you to have your way with younger women if your a younger guy or visa versa for women too. 
Certainly the predication would play a big factor in all this as well. Its a lot easier to hook up with other people when they are fucked up.
Just Like Frank Zappa's song, Dina'moe Hum , which describes this very same scenerio we are talking about.
If you have a young daughter who starts to experiment with drugs because they are now legal in our society, you must realize these potential dangers; overdose, disease, death.
If your OK with that, you would probably want drugs to be legal. 
I can tell you, from living in Eugene Oregon, there are soooo many young people strung out on drugs and they are really sad and pathetic to look at. I look at them like they are probably better off dead. It just looks like a slow suicide for them.
I want to feel sorry for them, but i cant, ,..... I watch them slowly rot , every day and week that goes by as I walk by them.
Its a true horror show. 
If you dont mind seeing those kinds of things then maybe legalizing drugs is the way to go.
i personally really dont give a shit because I dont have any kids or family to look after , so they can do what ever the fuck they want as long as they dont touch me. Its bad enough they smell and hurt my nose.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you know, legalization is like a 2 sides of a coin issue.
> If you happen to hate people, then it might be a good way of getting rid of a lot of dumb motherfuckers who would either overdose or end up killing themselves or someone else over a bad drug deal.
> Now if you like people, and you dont want to see them fall by the waistside and have their car broken into or tehm kidnapped or held for ransom, then maybe not legalizing drugs would be the way to go.
> 
> ...


Did putting MJ as a schedule 1 drug ever stop you from getting it? The claim that I don't care about scumbags is partly true in that I think it's up to addicts to get clean. So, I'll do what I can but it's up to the addict. Treating drug addiction as a medical problem and funding that treatment is a much more humane way to deal with an addict who wants to get clean. 

Read this article and think about what you just said. It's pretty clear that there is another way.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/06/05/why-hardly-anyone-dies-from-a-drug-overdose-in-portugal/
*Why hardly anyone dies from a drug overdose in Portugal*

_Portugal decriminalized the use of all drugs in 2001. Weed, cocaine, heroin, you name it -- Portugal decided to treat possession and use of small quantities of these drugs as a public health issue, not a criminal one. The drugs were still illegal, of course. But now getting caught with them meant a small fine and maybe a referral to a treatment program -- not jail time and a criminal record

Whenever we debate similar measures in the U.S. -- marijuana decriminalization, for instance -- many drug-policy makers predict dire consequences. “If you make any attractive commodity available at lower cost, you will have more users," former Office of National Drug Control Policy deputy director Thomas McLellan once said of Portugal's policies. Joseph Califano, founder of the Center for Addiction and Substance Abuse at Columbia University, once warned that decriminalization would "increase illegal drug availability and use among our children."

But in Portugal, the numbers paint a different story. The prevalence of past-year and past-month drug use among young adults has fallen since 2001, according to statistics compiled by the Transform Drug Policy Foundation, which advocates on behalf of ending the war on drugs. Overall adult use is down slightly too. And new HIV cases among drug users are way down._


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The percentage of the population addicted to heroine hasn't gone up at all in Portugal after legalizing it. I'm not saying this is a solution but it is a more humane way to treat addiction. You know this is true anyway. Addicts seek drugs and will get them. This theory of using laws to restrict access only affects price and drives addicts into hiding where they can't access medical help. Legalize all drugs is what I say. That will end the money supply going to Cartels.


I agree that if all drugs were legal it would solve the cartel problem. But there would be some more problems because the drugs will still cost money, more demand for the drug. It's a double edged sword.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ^^^^it's so upset that it keeps quoting the same post twice.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jun 30, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> You're liberals, so lets make this simple. A list, liberals like lists. And let's stay on topic, penis size, mommy issues, and all that other ilk, is just your weak liberal brains attempting to get off the topic. POTUS, who's solid, and who's a bought off whore.
> 
> Trump list: hot wife, money in the bank, tv personality, well behaved kids, businesses around the world making money, women employees who talk about how fair a boss he was, and how he put women in very Senior positions in companies he ran, as far back as the 80's. A man ahead of his time. Not one actual racist incident ever, only poorly chosen words. He needs to add " Illegal " when he speaks of immigration, every time he says send them back. People like to harp on him saying send Mexicans back to Mexico, when he's talking about Illegal Immigration. Where else should we send illegal mexican immigrants. ? PC word play, not facts.
> 
> ...


You don't come from NYC so how can you say the dumpster never said anything racial, I guess being hauled in front of a judge and fined, both he and his bigoted Father Fred for racial profiling banning minorities from Trump owned property. Fred being a KKK member means he must be the salt of the earth and I don't want to hear that bs that just because his father was racist doesn't mean trump isn't, I can only imagine dinner conversations with that racist bastard at the head of the table.

Trump only cares about himself and is always looking to make money for himself.

Trump supporters are bigots and suckers.

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3721673


so what do you think of trump, who brags about his "self funding campaign", now begging desperately for money?

he said that the $50 million he loaned to his campaign was "forgiven" and turned into a donation, but there is no record of that at all in his latest FEC filing.

i bet he takes all of the money he is now begging for, pays it back to himself, and drops out of the campaign.

you got cucked by the biggest loser of all time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so what do you think of trump, who brags about his "self funding campaign", now begging desperately for money?
> 
> he said that the $50 million he loaned to his campaign was "forgiven" and turned into a donation, but there is no record of that at all in his latest FEC filing.
> 
> ...


They file in july.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I agree that if all drugs were legal it would solve the cartel problem. But there would be some more problems because the drugs will still cost money, more demand for the drug. It's a double edged sword.


Read this article and think about what you just said. It's pretty clear that there is another way. Some passages pulled from the article are found in the reply below.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/06/05/why-hardly-anyone-dies-from-a-drug-overdose-in-portugal/
*Why hardly anyone dies from a drug overdose in Portugal*




Fogdog said:


> Did putting MJ as a schedule 1 drug ever stop you from getting it? The claim that I don't care about scumbags is partly true in that I think it's up to addicts to get clean. So, I'll do what I can but it's up to the addict. Treating drug addiction as a medical problem and funding that treatment is a much more humane way to deal with an addict who wants to get clean.
> 
> Read this article and think about what you just said. It's pretty clear that there is another way.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They file in july.


my goodness, you are uninformed, in denial. or just straight up lying to yourself. whatever the case is, you should seek immediate psychiatric evaluation. behavior like yours is not healthy from the perspective of an even an amateur mental health expert like myself.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The percentage of the population addicted to heroine hasn't gone up at all in Portugal after legalizing it. I'm not saying this is a solution but it is a more humane way to treat addiction. You know this is true anyway. Addicts seek drugs and will get them. This theory of using laws to restrict access only affects price and drives addicts into hiding where they can't access medical help. Legalize all drugs is what I say. That will end the money supply going to Cartels.


They make most of their money through human trafficking, extortion and siphoning oil. Let's legalize extortion and theft. Problem solved.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> They make most of their money through human trafficking, extortion and siphoning oil. Let's legalize extortion and theft. Problem solved.


if guns make people safe, then why do you guys cry so hard about cartel members with guns?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> They make most of their money through human trafficking, extortion and siphoning oil. Let's legalize extortion and theft. Problem solved.


Nope they do not. Made up shit that. The right wing solution is to always bring the hammer. No matter the problem, bring the hammer. Fuck an A. It will be such a good thing to hear you whine about President Hillary Clinton.

And abortions or whatever right wing shit you complain about.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ^^^^it's so upset that it keeps quoting the same post twice.





Fogdog said:


> Please ignore me. I would consider that a victory.
> 
> So, the US has been fucking with Mexico since before our Civil War. We've sent troops into that country to ensure it's compliance, not to mention annexed a major part of their territory. We use Mexico as a source of labor, both illegal and legal at the border while polluting that country wherever our factories go. We've messed with that country's politics to the point where corruption and stolen votes are not a surprise to anybody. Our war on drugs has been a disaster for them, not to mention the flow of guns from our country into theirs. And then on spring break, we send the weathy kids of our country to Cabo for annual mating rituals.
> 
> ...


I don't have all the answers either, but I do have a right to my opinion, and as of November of last year Hillary was for putting up a bigger and better fence on the boarder, well until her competition wanted to put up a wall, but again that doesn't concern you does it, her flip flopping just to win the election. How does one vote for someone like that? You all should have worked harder to get Bernie elected. At least the man has dignity and self respect, and honestly believe's he is the right answer. Trump is a farce, but so is Hillary.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jun 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3721673


That looks very painful...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2016)

*border


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope they do not. Made up shit that. The right wing solution is to always bring the hammer. No matter the problem, bring the hammer. Fuck an A. It will be such a good thing to hear you whine about President Hillary Clinton.
> 
> And abortions or whatever right wing shit you complain about.


What am I making up? The way they spend the blood money is cool, $2000 boots,pet tigers,gold plated guns.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I don't have all the answers either, but I do have a right to my opinion, and as of November of last year Hillary was for putting up a bigger and better fence on the boarder, well until her competition wanted to put up a wall, but again that doesn't concern you does it, her flip flopping just to win the election. How does one vote for someone like that? You all should have worked harder to get Bernie elected. At least the man has dignity and self respect, and honestly believe's he is the right answer. Trump is a farce, but so is Hillary.


More made up shit. The fence is only going to cover a fraction of the border. Trump's is about 1500 miles long, intended to seal the entire border. Even so, the fence that will be put up along areas near San Diego and other more populated places is controversial I'm glad to hear that you are against it as am I.

I don't care for Hillary and did not support her for the nomination. Do you really think that it's all or nothing when it comes to choosing who to vote for? Trump is a bigot, a racist, a misogynist, a member of the 1% wealthy club who has shown no regard for anybody else in his life, he's a huckster, a fraud and absolutely unprepared to be president. No way he get's my vote. I'll vote for Hillary if the election is close in Oregon. Otherwise, I'll lodge a protest vote, probably with the Green Party or maybe write in Bernie. It's too early to decide that.

Please do put me on ignore. Or if you can't live without my posts, don't. But your dialogue is stupid and uninteresting. So I'd appreciate not getting your replies.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 30, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> What am I making up? The way they spend the blood money is cool, $2000 boots,pet tigers,gold plated guns.


"They make most of their money through human trafficking, extortion and siphoning oil."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

get rid of all the heebie jabbies they wear the the TSA. i've seen them myself.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> More made up shit. The fence is only going to cover a fraction of the border. Trump's is about 1500 miles long, intended to seal the entire border. Even so, the fence that will be put up along areas near San Diego and other more populated places is controversial I'm glad to hear that you are against it as am I.
> 
> I don't care for Hillary and did not support her for the nomination. Do you really think that it's all or nothing when it comes to choosing who to vote for? Trump is a bigot, a racist, a misogynist, a member of the 1% wealthy club who has shown no regard for anybody else in his life, he's a huckster, a fraud and absolutely unprepared to be president. No way he get's my vote. I'll vote for Hillary if the election is close in Oregon. Otherwise, I'll lodge a protest vote, probably with the Green Party or maybe write in Bernie. It's too early to decide that.
> 
> Please do put me on ignore. Or if you can't live without my posts, don't. But your dialogue is stupid and uninteresting. So I'd appreciate not getting your replies.


LOL, you get so angry and type so very much for such an uninteresting conversation....really is comical in a very sad way


----------



## see4 (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, you get so angry and type so very much for such an uninteresting conversation....really is comical in a very sad way


But you read the whole thing. So there's that.

smh.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> But you read the whole thing. So there's that.
> 
> smh.


I did, Fogdog said it was uninteresting, I repeated his sentiment, surely you read what your buddy said?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> But you read the whole thing. So there's that.
> 
> smh.


Gotta love that "Lord of the Flies" little boy gang mentality you all have, it is so preciously immature...


----------



## see4 (Jul 1, 2016)

Your tiny penis is incredibly tiny.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 1, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3721790
> View attachment 3721792
> 
> Your tiny penis is incredibly tiny.


Here's a dick pic


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> That looks very painful...







I put that on my pradxa, I put that on my family. Basic bitches run that shit, so I don't even bother. One big room, full of bad bitches...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I put that on my pradxa, I put that on my family. Basic bitches run that shit, so I don't even bother. One big room, full of bad bitches...


She reminds me of slim Jesus lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> She reminds me of slim Jesus lol







A pint of plain is your only man...


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Gotta love that "Lord of the Flies" little boy gang mentality you all have, it is so preciously immature...


Childlike,creepy and cringe worthy. Your wordsmithing is as heinous as your lack of awareness.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I put that on my pradxa, I put that on my family. Basic bitches run that shit, so I don't even bother. One big room, full of bad bitches...


HAHA, I agree are little bitches....


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> One big room full of bad bitches...


Oh no the big bad wolves......Auntie Em, Auntie Em, there is no place like home...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh no the big bad wolves......Auntie Em, Auntie Em, there is no place like home...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


>


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


Not sure she is too worried about how she looks..lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Not sure she is too worried about how she looks..lol


That is why I am a fan. She simply does not give a single fuck.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That is why I am a fan. She simply does not give a single fuck.


LOL...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)

> If there was a single day I could live
> A single breath I could take
> I'd trade all the others away
> .
> ...


----------



## Rayne (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They file in july.


Quoted to add a link to the FEC Reporting dates. 
July 15th is next the deadline for the presidential candidates quarterly reports.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if guns make people safe, then why do you guys cry so hard about cartel members with guns?


If sex feels so good, then why are stds bad?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If sex feels so good, then why are stds bad?


LOL, well that is a very good point...I personally believe in the right to bear arms, for when the government turns on the people, and as we head into the socialistic hole we are crawling into, that time may come...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, well that is a very good point...I personally believe in the right to bear arms, for when the government turns on the people, and as we head into the socialistic hole we are crawling into, that time may come...


If guns make us safer, the why aren't we the safest country in the world?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If guns make us safer, the why aren't we the safest country in the world?


I did not say they made us safer, although I have kept my family and dogs safe killing a few rattlesnakes...and as France and gun free zones have proven, people are not safer without guns, the criminals have them regardless if they are legal or illegal, so I choose to have them...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I did not say they made us safer, although I have kept my family and dogs safe killing a few rattlesnakes...and as France and gun free zones have proven, people are not safer without guns, the criminals have them regardless if they are legal or illegal, so I choose to have them...


The standard republican talking point is that guns make us safer. We have the most guns, why aren't we the safest?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The standard republican talking point is that guns make us safer. We have the most guns, why aren't we the safest?


that may be, but I am not a republican, but I do believe in my right to own guns, and anyone elses


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The standard republican talking point is that guns make us safer. We have the most guns, why aren't we the safest?


I do support the NRA to a certain point, but I do believe in stricter background checks


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> that may be, but I am not a republican, but I do believe in my right to own guns, and anyone elses


Then you acknowledge that they don't make us safer?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Then you acknowledge that they don't make us safer?





bearkat42 said:


> Then you acknowledge that they don't make us safer?


On my property my guns keep me safer than not. I believe I have a right to own them. I think in the right situations they keep us safer, and I do not feel in general they make us less safe as the criminals have them regardless of whether they are legal or not. But in general, at this point in time, no I do not feel they keep us less safe or more safe.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> On my property my guns keep me safer than not. I believe I have a right to own them. I think in the right situations they keep us safer, and I do not feel in general they make us less safe as the criminals have them regardless of whether they are legal or not. But in general, at this point in time, no I do not feel they keep us less safe or more safe.


I don't own any guns personally, but I'm not against gun ownership (although I'm now exactly sure why anyone would need the arsenals that people collect). I just don't want to hear republicans blowing smoke up my ass talking about making us safer, because that's complete bullshit. If you want to own guns because you like guns, JUST SAY THAT.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I don't own any guns personally, but I'm not against gun ownership (although I'm now exactly sure why anyone would need the arsenals that people collect). I just don't want to hear republicans blowing smoke up my ass talking about making us safer, because that's complete bullshit. If you want to own guns because you like guns, JUST SAY THAT.


I own guns to kill rattlesnakes if they endanger my family or my animals, and in the event as we are rather secluded I or my family or pets, or animals are in danger I will use them to protect myself, that is the long and the short of it. I do not hunt or carry any arms into public areas. The truth plain and simple.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Then you acknowledge that they don't make us safer?


I don't acknowledge it, I know one guy was thinking about robbing me but he knew I had a gun and was afraid.

Another time these kids threatened me with guns but they got a phone call from someone else at the party because I was hiding behind a tree with an SKS loaded. They didn't come back.

So yes guns do certainly make you safer nothing stopping them from coming back with a truck load of dudes with baseball bats and where I live police response time is a good 30 minutes so they ain't saving shit.

Not to mention most of the gang related shootings are done with hot guns not legally purchased guns. I keep a hot gun myself.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The standard republican talking point is that guns make us safer. We have the most guns, why aren't we the safest?


Hillary will keep you safe.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I own guns to kill rattlesnakes if they endanger my family or my animals, and in the event as we are rather secluded I or my family or pets, or animals are in danger I will use them to protect myself, that is the long and the short of it. I do not hunt or carry any arms into public areas. The truth plain and simple.


I don't see any problem with that. I get why some people like guns, I'm just not one of them.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)

I like guns. Guns like me. They made America free.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Hillary will keep you safe.


*Safer than bush anyway.*


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't acknowledge it, I know one guy was thinking about robbing me but he knew I had a gun and was afraid.
> 
> Another time these kids threatened me with guns but they got a phone call from someone else at the party because I was hiding behind a tree with an SKS loaded. They didn't come back.
> 
> ...


Then the question still remains: If we have the most guns, why aren't we the safest?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)

> I wanna see the constitution burn, wanna watch the black house overturn.
> Wanna witness some blue blood bleed red.
> Wanna turn and lynch the KKK, wanna pull and shoot the NRA, ya ya ya
> Murder the government, murder the government, murder the government and then,
> do it again, yea..


.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I don't see any problem with that. I get why some people like guns, I'm just not one of them.


Maybe someday you will move to an area of the country that you need them, perhaps not. Personally, I am too old to be fighting in a crazy gun fight, but I will do what I need to do to protect my own children or animals.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> .


sorry pinworm, you will not take the guns I use to protect my kids or my pets or animals, perhaps talk to many growers in Colorado, many need their guns just to protect their weed and property...the people wanting to steal their weed do own guns...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> .


I am down with the annihilation of the KKK...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> sorry pinworm, you will not take the guns I use to protect my kids or my pets or animals, perhaps talk to many growers in Colorado, many need their guns just to protect their weed and property...the people wanting to steal their weed do own guns...


I will never take anyone's weapons. I am a big fan of the 2nd amendment.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Maybe someday you will move to an area of the country that you need them, perhaps not. Personally, I am too old to be fighting in a crazy gun fight, but I will do what I need to do to protect my own children or animals.


I attended college in Washington DC when it was the "murder capital of the United States", and I was an armed security guard for about a year and never even considered owning one. I'm just not a fan.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't acknowledge it, I know one guy was thinking about robbing me but he knew I had a gun and was afraid.
> 
> Another time these kids threatened me with guns but they got a phone call from someone else at the party because I was hiding behind a tree with an SKS loaded. They didn't come back.
> 
> ...


I agree, where I am moving police will be 30 minutes or more, is really not wise to count on them to save or protect my family or property in the event of some kind of threat. That is just reality...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I will never take anyone's weapons. I am a big fan of the 2nd amendment.
> View attachment 3721929


and you are definitely cuter!!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I attended college in Washington DC when it was the "murder capital of the United States", and I was an armed security guard for about a year and never even considered owning one. I'm just not a fan.


I understand, but I venture to say after listening to you talk about the love for your daughter and obviously family, if it were necessary to keep the safe you would own a gun...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Then the question still remains: If we have the most guns, why aren't we the safest?


I'm pretty safe. Guns are illegal in Brazil, Mexico and Jamaica. Why are they not safer than America??


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'm pretty safe. Guns are illegal in Brazil, Mexico and Jamaica. Why are they not safer than America??


You can't answer my question with a question. That's not how conversations work.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You can't answer my question with a question. That's not how conversations work.


Well I'm sorry I just don't find America unsafe.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I understand, but I venture to say after listening to you talk about the love for your daughter and obviously family, if it were necessary to keep the safe you would own a gun...


I certainly would. Again, I have no problem with people wanting to own firearms (with the exception of assault rifles). I just don't like having my intelligence insulted.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well I'm sorry I just don't find America unsafe.


Then why do you need guns?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I certainly would. Again, I have no problem with people wanting to own firearms (with the exception of assault rifles). I just don't like having my intelligence insulted.


I am not a big fan of assault rifles either, don't own one and if it were to get to the point I needed to, well things would be really screwed...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Then why do you need guns?


Hunting, target shooting and keeping my family safe which I could not do without a gun. Police response is a good 30 minutes.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lisa-bloom/why-the-new-child-rape-ca_b_10619944.html

*"1. Consider the Context: Mr. Trump’s Overt, Even Proud Misogyny*

_The rape case must be viewed through the lens of Mr. Trump’s current, longstanding and well documented contempt for women. Men who objectify women are more likely to become perpetrators of sexual violence, just as one with a long history of overtly racist comments is more likely to commit a hate crime.

Mr. Trump has relished calling women “dogs,” “slobs” and “pigs,” and cyberstalked and derided journalist Megyn Kelly for having the temerity to ask him to defend his own words. He threw out the most misogynist of attacks, attempting to undermine her professionalism by accusing her of menstruating. He’s cruelly ridiculed the appearance of a female opponent (Carly Fiorina) and an opponent’s wife (Heidi Cruz). His campaign even openly acknowledged that it disqualified all women for consideration as his vice-president.

Mr. Trump has a long history of debasing women he’s worked with, crossing the line on a regular basis. He’s taken lifelong joy in objectifying women, including hisproclamation: “Women, you have to treat ‘em like shit_.”

It's difficult to believe that _any_one would support such a repugnant POS, but _women_ voting for him? Ughhhh.......


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, you get so angry and type so very much for such an uninteresting conversation....really is comical in a very sad way


Calling him uninteresting tweaked his vanity. Too funny that. What a weak crybaby.

the unexamined life is ___ _____ ______.

So dismal is your life to not ever question your masters.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

Authoritarians, only know how to threaten or kill and don't really consider alternatives. Ever wonder what happens if the dog gets to the snake before you do? 

Here's something that might keep the person, the dog and the snake more safe:


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

The trump is such slimy weasel shit that his initial asshole move to get attention was the birther debacle. Mindless louts glommed onto that idiot shit with "patriotic passion". The same idiot jackasses are following this turd with imbecile like "make america great" grunts and snorts. Trump has made it crystal clear that he is a mindless ass with an idiot's agends but it has no significance to his deluded followers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I don't see any problem with that. I get why some people like guns, I'm just not one of them.


I personally don't own a gun right now. I have owned a gun in the past. 

A gun is a tool, a sport, and a self defense weapon. It should aways be available to law abiding citizens. Taking them away from law abiding citizens (semi auto ban) only shifts the balance of power to criminals and corruption.

If you think the police is corrupt now, watch how fucked things will get when they have all the guns and all others with guns are considered criminals.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Safer than bush anyway.*


Bush and hillary are pals. They want the same things.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I personally don't own a gun right now. I have owned a gun in the past.
> 
> A gun is a tool, a sport, and a self defense weapon. It should aways be available to law abiding citizens. Taking them away from law abiding citizens (semi auto ban) only shifts the balance of power to criminals and corruption.
> 
> If you think the police is corrupt now, watch how fucked things will get when they have all the guns and all others with guns are considered criminals.


nobody is talking about taking away guns, only restricting certain kinds. The current proposal regarding "assault rifles" isn't going to stop the carnage and I don't support it but this lie about taking away guns from law abiding citizens isn't even on the table for discussion. Except among right wing conspiracy nut jobs.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bush and hillary are pals. They want the same things.


What is it that they want?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 1, 2016)

Geneva Conventions doesn't apply for Obama Bin Laden & Mrs Carpetbagger


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Geneva Conventions doesn't apply for Obama Bin Laden & Mrs Carpetbagger


So, Trump is a child rapist, you say?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

Obama is letting cross dressers in the military and taxpayers will pay for gender reassignment. Wonder if this has anything to do with Michelle looking like she was born a boy?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Obama is letting cross dressers in the military and taxpayers will pay for gender reassignment. Wonder if this has anything to do with Michelle looking like she was born a boy?


Is this where you complain about transvestites at McDonalds?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is this where you complain about transvestites at McDonalds?


You realize that you are attempting dialogue with an automaton hate machine without a single thought of it's own, yush?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You realize that you are attempting dialogue with an automaton hate machine without a single thought of it's own, yush?


I learn slow.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is this where you complain about transvestites at McDonalds?


McDonald's doesn't pay for sex change operations. Gender reassignment should be a top priority for the military.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I personally don't own a gun right now. I have owned a gun in the past.
> 
> A gun is a tool, a sport, and a self defense weapon. It should aways be available to law abiding citizens. Taking them away from law abiding citizens (semi auto ban) only shifts the balance of power to criminals and corruption.
> 
> If you think the police is corrupt now, watch how fucked things will get when they have all the guns and all others with guns are considered criminals.


Your logic is that police corruption is checked by gun ownership? So hawaii and nj have the most police corruption? Youre dumb as fuck, for real.your thinking is up your ass.
*
Which states have the lowest gun ownership rates?* The top three were District of Columbia (DC), Hawaii and New Jersey. Hawaii, the state that had one of the fewest gun-related deaths in 2010, had only 6.7% gun ownership and a gun murder rate of 0.5 out of 100,000 population.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, Trump is a child rapist, you say?



nahhh, 

but does this mean anything to you? She is one hideous potato bag wearing criminal.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> McDonald's doesn't pay for sex change operations. Gender reassignment should be a top priority for the military.


sure they do. when i was asst manager, that's how i got my pair of McNuggets for half price


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> nahhh,
> 
> but does this mean anything to you? She is one hideous potato bag wearing criminal.
> 
> View attachment 3722189


she sounds like the kind of lawyer i would want if i was guilty. same as OJ.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 1, 2016)

So you're just as crooked as her.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 1, 2016)

so how many times did you suck him off before you realized you were gay too?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> So you're just as crooked as her.


"if" i was guilty.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

Thats probably why they promoted him. I like these women who are fire captains and police chiefs and can't even do 10 push ups.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

The military has a macho culture, it's time to gay it up a little.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 1, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so how many times did you suck him off before you realized you were gay too?



That was dumb.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Thats probably why they promoted him. I like these women who are fire captains and police chiefs and can't even do 10 push ups.



I'll tell you what..my Cpt was a hottie...she was one of them crossfit chicks...she could get it


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 1, 2016)

She has quite a shitty history


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 1, 2016)

She wants to create another Civil War within America because she loves Israel ..she is baaaaad news


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Obama is letting cross dressers in the military and taxpayers will pay for gender reassignment. Wonder if this has anything to do with Michelle looking like she was born a boy?


dude that is some idiot puke talk...it's the thinking that assures your kind are going away


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> She wants to create another Civil War within America because she loves Israel ..she is baaaaad news
> 
> View attachment 3722200


* 6ohMax Well-Known Member *
"Its just too bad that the Jews run that website". < diarrhea oozing half wit


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

*The desperate jack ass racists and bigots are TRUMP:*

*http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/01/opinion/is-the-trump-campaign-just-a-giant-safe-space-for-the-right.html?ref=opinion*


*I could not help but think of that idea, the “safe space,” during a recent assignment to cover a Trump rally at the Coliseum Complex in Greensboro, N.C. Inside the auditorium, men gleefully referred to Hillary Clinton with misogynistic slurs; those same smears were printed on T-shirts sold by vendors outside. The men and women sporting them were constantly being pulled into photographs with their fellow Trump supporters, all of them slinging their arms around one another and flashing smiles and thumbs up.

Seemingly emboldened by the atmosphere of serial transgression, a man a few feet away from me answered a warm-up speaker’s call for solidarity with the victims of the massacre in Orlando, Fla., by shouting, “The gays had it coming!”

As expected, Donald J. Trump’s speech that night paid necessary lip service to those victims, but he wasted no time in blaming the tragedy on political correctness, which, he explained, was “deadly” and kept people from talking about the problem of violent extremism. Like most of his directionless ramblings, the rhetoric was short on specifics and heavy on blame, of which there was plenty to go around — Mrs. Clinton, President Obama, Muslims, liberals and pretty much everyone else save for the sort of people represented by that night’s crowd.
*


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> That was dumb.


the ones who yell the loudest against homosexuals are usually gay themselves but won't admit it. remember that pastor at the Springs mega church? screaming from the pulpit about gays going to hell and all the while smoking meth with gay massage dudes.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> My former 1SG was a faggot , called his ass out on it too . no BS


"called out" by that you mean masturbated to his authority???
The gays around here would split you bitch ass wig you fucking bragging nelllie.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you think the police is corrupt now, watch how fucked things will get when they have all the guns and all others with guns are considered criminals.


As i've tried to state previously, I'm not anti-gun but that damned sure doesn't mean that I'm pro-gun either. I have several friends who own guns and they seem to enjoy them greatly


6ohMax said:


> My former 1SG was a *faggot*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> My former 1SG was a faggot , called his ass out on it too . no BS





shorelineOG said:


> Thats probably why they promoted him. I like these women who are fire captains and police chiefs and can't even do 10 push ups.


well if it isn't the toilet brothers, flush and float.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Calling him uninteresting tweaked his vanity. Too funny that. What a weak crybaby.
> 
> the unexamined life is ___ _____ ______.
> 
> So dismal is your life to not ever question your masters.


Again if you had bothered to have read the conversation, he called it uninteresting, and I simply repeated what he said, but appears the cry babies are the ones that do all the complaining and name calling...lol too funny for sure


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> McDonald's doesn't pay for sex change operations. Gender reassignment should be a top priority for the military.


Is this where you start complaining about abortion?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> nahhh,
> 
> but does this mean anything to you? She is one hideous potato bag wearing criminal.
> 
> View attachment 3722189


Then all one reads on the internet is true? Then Trump is a child rapist?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Again if you had bothered to have read the conversation, he called it uninteresting, and I simply repeated what he said, but appears the cry babies are the ones that do all the complaining and name calling...lol too funny for sure


Ahhhaahaaaaaahahaaa that word again. Uninteresting. That's you. You've never said anything worth more than a laugh. At you. But seriously, where do you copy your ideas from? The editorial page of Hustler mag? Or is it from Trump's child rapist mag?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> sure they do. when i was asst manager, that's how i got my pair of McNuggets for half price


Testiclees supports your acquisition


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> She has quite a shitty history
> 
> View attachment 3722199


Another true story because, internet! So, then you are saying that Trump is a child rapist?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I am not a big fan of assault rifles either, don't own one and if it were to get to the point I needed to, well things would be really screwed...


Good point spend your bucks on some education.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is this where you start complaining about abortion?


Is this where you ignore the daily terrorist attacks across the world and start talking about Timothy McVeigh and how scared you are of Christians?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Is this where you ignore the daily terrorist attacks across the world and start talking about Timothy McVeigh and how scared you are of Christians?


Is this where bring up the trope about Muslims howling for our blood and trying to sneak in to the country?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Is this where you ignore the daily terrorist attacks across the world and start talking about Timothy McVeigh and how scared you are of Christians?


ask the half a million dead iraqi civilians about how kind christians are.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm scared as fuck of Christians. Trying to take my weed and making it hard as fuck to get good liquor.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ask the half a million dead iraqi civilians about how kind christians are.
> 
> View attachment 3722255


Hillary lobbied for that war, and Joe Lieberman wanted the occupation. I think Trump was one of the earliest critics.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I'm scared as fuck of Christians. Trying to take my weed and making it hard as fuck to get good liquor.


Not the Catholic and Lutherans.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 1, 2016)

True Catholics use that shit like medicine. My grandmother threw shots in everything.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Not the Catholic and Lutherans.


Is this where you deny there was a holocaust?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Then all one reads on the internet is true? Then Trump is a child rapist?


I guess that would depend on how old his daughter was the FIRST time.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Hillary lobbied for that war, and Joe Lieberman wanted the occupation. I think Trump was one of the earliest critics.


He was a democrat then, right?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Herr Drumpf, Hollywood pedophilia ring, & the GOP; I 'salute' you ALL as you leave a fetid stain on human history ~






W-a-k-e-u-p, people....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Hillary lobbied for that war


factually incorrect.

stick to talking about transvestites and the cuckoldry you face.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

The democrats want to ban semi auto rifles. All of them.


Fogdog said:


> nobody is talking about taking away guns, only restricting certain kinds. The current proposal regarding "assault rifles" isn't going to stop the carnage and I don't support it but this lie about taking away guns from law abiding citizens isn't even on the table for discussion. Except among right wing conspiracy nut jobs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What is it that they want?


To have their hands in everyone's business and money. To trample the rights of the people. To treat naysayers as enemy combatants. To spread influence over the world, one regime change at a time. 

Corruption at its finest.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

*Donald Trump is doing so badly he’s tweeting out polls that show him only two points behind.*
"He is obsessed with polls because he’s insecure and requires near-constant validation of his worth. But Trump isn’t particularly scrupulous about where his validation comes from, and sometimes is forced to take the best of what’s around. On Friday, the best of what’s around was a _very _suspect poll from One America News, the Sarah Palin-affiliated television channel for people who think Fox News is too liberal, and Gravis Marketing, which got a decent, if not quite respectable, B- gradefrom FiveThirtyEight.

View image on Twitter






Follow
Donald J. Trump 

@realDonaldTrump
THANK YOU! #AmericaFirst

1:07 PM - 17 Jun 2016


This is where things stand for Trump now: tweeting outlier polls that show him losing to Hillary Clinton. Sad."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Your logic is that police corruption is checked by gun ownership? So hawaii and nj have the most police corruption? Youre dumb as fuck, for real.your thinking is up your ass.
> *
> Which states have the lowest gun ownership rates?* The top three were District of Columbia (DC), Hawaii and New Jersey. Hawaii, the state that had one of the fewest gun-related deaths in 2010, had only 6.7% gun ownership and a gun murder rate of 0.5 out of 100,000 population.


Not what i was implying. 

Say they ban semiauto guns tomorrow. 

Who still has access to them. Criminals and police.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The democrats want to ban semi auto rifles. All of them.


No they don't. They want to ban the sale of a type of "assault rifle". And I don't support that. I'm just saying the proposal vetted by Democrats after Orlando has no requirement for people to turn their guns in. It just bans the sale of new "assault rifles" whatever that is. 

I'll let @see4 point out to you the technical details of what they want to ban.

But you are again changing the subject. What I responded to was this:



Flaming Pie said:


> I personally don't own a gun right now. I have owned a gun in the past.
> 
> A gun is a tool, a sport, and a self defense weapon. It should aways be available to law abiding citizens. Taking them away from law abiding citizens (semi auto ban) only shifts the balance of power to criminals and corruption.
> 
> If you think the police is corrupt now, watch how fucked things will get when they have all the guns and all others with guns are considered criminals.


That is total garbage. There is no proposal by Hillary or any Democrat in congress to take all guns away.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

testiclees said:


> FLAMING ASSHOLE


Your balls look ashy. Try moisturizer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The democrats want to ban semi auto rifles. All of them.


so do 57% of americans.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/orlando-nightclub-massacre-cbs-news-poll-assault-weapons-ban/?link_id=3&can_id=c43a8724edac9fa5aa349b568207394e&source=email-after-this-vote-congress-cant-hide-behind-the-nra-please-read-4&email_referrer=after-this-vote-congress-cant-hide-behind-the-nra-please-read-4&email_subject=after-this-vote-congress-cant-hide-behind-the-nra-please-read

that includes 45% of republicans.

we're just fighting for what the american people want. you are not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> To have their hands in everyone's business and money. To trample the rights of the people. To treat naysayers as enemy combatants. To spread influence over the world, one regime change at a time.
> 
> Corruption at its finest.


did desert dude teach you how to do purple prose?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Donald Trump is doing so badly he’s tweeting out polls that show him only two points behind.*
> "He is obsessed with polls because he’s insecure and requires near-constant validation of his worth. But Trump isn’t particularly scrupulous about where his validation comes from, and sometimes is forced to take the best of what’s around. On Friday, the best of what’s around was a _very _suspect poll from One America News, the Sarah Palin-affiliated television channel for people who think Fox News is too liberal, and Gravis Marketing, which got a decent, if not quite respectable, B- gradefrom FiveThirtyEight.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> ...


Doesn't sadden me one bit.


----------



## see4 (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The democrats want to ban semi auto rifles. All of them.


@Fogdog Though she is exaggerating a bit with, "All of them" and that she is implying all Democrats want the ban, she is someone accurate to say the proposed bill did want to ban pretty much all AKs and all ARs and semi-auto shotguns and semi-auto pistols.

The bill was a bit ridiculous and had no chance of passing the House.. or the Senate.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/4269/text

But again, she is using this failed bill as a means to attack. I own more guns than she has teeth, but I'm open to much stricter gun regulations if it will ease the current gun craze climate and ease on gun violence.

The difference between her and you and I Fogdog, is that we are compassionate people who care about the general wellbeing of our fellow US citizens and man, where she just cares about winning and herself. It's really quite sad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No they don't. They want to ban the sale of a type of "assault rifle". And I don't support that. I'm just saying the proposal vetted by Democrats after Orlando has no requirement for people to turn their guns in. It just bans the sale of new "assault rifles" whatever that is.
> 
> I'll let @see4 point out to you the technical details of what they want to ban.
> 
> ...


Yes there has been. They have tried to ban semi autos multiple times.

I had a thread earlier this year where I posted the bill. Here it is again.

It effectively bans any semiauto firearm. So hope you are okay with bolt action and revolvers being legal.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/4269/text


----------



## see4 (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Hillary lobbied for that war, and Joe Lieberman wanted the occupation. I think Trump was one of the earliest critics.


He was asked on Sept 11, 2002, six months before the war, a direct question if he would support a war in Iraq, he said, "Yea, I guess so"

Then in 2004 he started coming out against the war, as did many politicians who were lied to by the Bush administration.

You're a fu-mo.


----------



## see4 (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So hope you are okay with bolt action and revolvers being legal.


Tell ya what. My bolt action 308 would end you before you even reached a close enough distance to put me in your scope with an AR. And revolvers have long been known to be more reliable than semi auto handguns. Waaay more reliable.

And if you practice enough, you can reload a revolver almost as fast as you can a semi-auto pistol.

Besides, if you can't end your threat in less than 6 shots, you have no business owning a gun.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

@see4 

Seems like democrats have it out for guns.
https://www.congress.gov/search?q={"source":"legislation","search":"Assault+weapon"}


----------



## testiclees (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your balls look ashy. Try moisturizer.


Only in comparison to the crusted, furry canine balls you normally savor..

For comparison sake check in w megan kelly. She keeps your boy's grapes in a matchbox.


----------



## see4 (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> @see4
> 
> Seems like democrats have it out for guns.
> https://www.congress.gov/search?q={"source":"legislation","search":"Assault+weapon"}


You are implying all Democrats want to ban semi automatic guns. That is not true.

I do agree however what they want to ban is a bit ridiculous, and as ridiculous as calling these guns "assault weapons".

An assault weapon is a fully automatic rifle that shoots military caliber rounds like 5.56 or .308 -- None of the weapons listed in the bill are fully automatic, and MANY could be chambered in something less than 5.56/.223, like .45, .40 or 9mm. -- To that end, they are not assault weapons by definition of BATF.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

Assault Weapons Ban of 2015

This bill amends the federal criminal code to make it a crime to knowingly import, sell, manufacture, transfer, or possess a semiautomatic assault weapon (SAW) or large capacity ammunition feeding device (LCAFD).

The prohibition does not apply to a firearm that is: (1) manually operated by bolt, pump, lever, or slide action; (2) permanently inoperable; (3) an antique; or (4) a rifle or shotgun specifically identified by make and model.

129 democrats signed for this bill. 

Also a similar bill for outlawing import of semiautos.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Obama is letting cross dressers in the military and taxpayers will pay for gender reassignment. Wonder if this has anything to do with Michelle looking like she was born a boy?


Right that's the biggest thing that gets me is that we pay for tranny's to convert. They pay for it themselves have fun but we should not have to pay it because they think they are a different gender because the pussification of the human race says God was wrong.

I don't care about ladyboys it's their own life but nobody is giving me a dick implant so I can rock a foot long but I could pay for it. Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)

In the 114th Congress, the current party alignments as of June 9, 2016, are as follows: House of Representatives: 248 Republicans (including one Delegate) and193 Democrats (including 4 Delegates and the Resident Commissioner). 

129 out of 193 is alot. 2/3.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> In the 114th Congress, the current party alignments as of June 9, 2016, are as follows: House of Representatives: 248 Republicans (including one Delegate) and193 Democrats (including 4 Delegates and the Resident Commissioner).
> 
> 129 out of 193 is alot. 2/3.


just responding to the will of the american people, 57% of whom want to ban assault rifles.

sorry you are against the will of the american people.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes there has been. They have tried to ban semi autos multiple times.
> 
> I had a thread earlier this year where I posted the bill. Here it is again.
> 
> ...


Pie, you just can't get it right, can you. The bill was right there, all you had to do was scan though it like I did and in less than a minute you would have found this:

_SEC. 3. RESTRICTIONS ON ASSAULT WEAPONS AND LARGE CAPACITY AMMUNITION FEEDING DEVICES.

(a) In General.—Section 922 of title 18, United States Code, is amended—
(1) by inserting after subsection (u) the following:

“(v)(1) It shall be unlawful for a person to import, sell, manufacture, transfer, or possess, in or affecting interstate or foreign commerce, a semiautomatic assault weapon.
_
*“(2) Paragraph (1) shall not apply to the possession, sale, or transfer of any semiautomatic assault weapon otherwise lawfully possessed under Federal law on the date of enactment of the Assault Weapons Ban of 2015.
*
Shown in bold font is the bit in the proposed legislation that excludes from the ban "semiautomatic assault weapons" lawfully purchased before this legislation takes effect, assuming it ever does. 

Do you understand? It only bans new SA rifles going forward. Not SA rifles lawfully purchased beforehand. Can you understand this?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Meanwhile, back at the Drumpf rally....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

who cares what ben carson has to say? he's an inner city detroit thug, and a loser.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2016)

As a neurosurgeon, Carson was involved with five, marginally successful (some died), craniopagus conjoined twin separations.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Meanwhile, back at the Drumpf rally....
> 
> View attachment 3722398


it's trichome man


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 1, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> What do you mean where was the outrage? There was a lot of outrage. I think however that you forget, there was almost 100 percent support to go to war, voted on by both republicans and democrats in the house and senate, likewise the majority of the citizens of this country wanted to go to war, that was the sentiment when we did go to war. People want to rewrite history but clearly forget those facts about the war.


The only fact about them wars is that the the WORLD was lied to in order to get into those wars. Bush and Cheney have blood on their hands. Trump supporters are idiots, bigots, suckers!

B4L


----------



## Rayne (Jul 2, 2016)

USA Today article: Exclusive: Trump's 3,500 lawsuits unprecedented for a presidential nominee


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> What do you mean where was the outrage? There was a lot of outrage. I think however that you forget, there was almost 100 percent support to go to war, voted on by both republicans and democrats in the house and senate, likewise the majority of the citizens of this country wanted to go to war, that was the sentiment when we did go to war. People want to rewrite history but clearly forget those facts about the war.


Yet you completely ignore the fact that we went to war based on lies. Talk about rewriting history.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Ben Carson, lol. Remember when republicans were pretending like they would nominate a black guy?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> the ones who yell the loudest against homosexuals are usually gay themselves but won't admit it. remember that pastor at the Springs mega church? screaming from the pulpit about gays going to hell and all the while smoking meth with gay massage dudes.


You just said it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Then all one reads on the internet is true? Then Trump is a child rapist?



Jeffrey Epstein..the billionaire pedophile can take trump and Clinton out


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is this where you deny there was a holocaust?


Stop instigating.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Trump Is So Clueless That He Thought He Could Move The GOP Convention Out Of Cleveland*
*
Donald Trump is so clueless about how political conventions work that he thought he could just move the GOP convention out of Cleveland. Trump was unaware that the convention had to be held in the city that the RNC chose.
*
_The biggest challenge that Republicans face with Trump is that the candidate has no idea how political conventions work. Donald Trump continues to try to plan four nights of television. What he doesn’t understand is that the convention is more than a TV show. Political conventions are used to energize and excite a party’s base about the general election. They are used to promote a picture of party unity behind the nominee. Parties want to come out of a convention on the same page and ready for the sprint to the White House.

However, when a nominee is clueless about the purpose of the convention, it is impossible to stage the sort of event that Republicans need. Of course, Trump didn’t know that he can’t pick up and move the Republican convention out of Cleveland. Donald Trump doesn’t follow politics.

Trump is completely clueless, which is why his convention in Cleveland will most likely another embarrassment to America under the Republican Party banner.
_
_http://www.politicususa.com/2016/07/01/trump-clueless-thought-move-gop-convention-cleveland.html_


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

Cleveland hired 100 Michigan State Troopers as additional security for the republican convention.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Republicans can’t stand the guy: More than half of GOP voters wish Trump wasn’t their candidate*
*
Damning new poll indicates 71 percent find him "obnoxious," while 44 percent say he lacks the experience to lead
*
For all the talk of Democratic candidate Hillary Clinton’s likability problem, presumptive Republican nominee Donald Trump is facing incredible resistance from members of his own political party. A new Fox News poll out Wednesday shows that while Democrats prefer Clinton over rival Bernie Sanders by 21 points, a majority of Republicans wish they had a candidate other than the one they’ve got.

_http://www.salon.com/2016/07/01/republicans_cant_stand_him_more_than_half_of_partner/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow_
*
*


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ahhhaahaaaaaahahaaa that word again. Uninteresting. That's you. You've never said anything worth more than a laugh. At you. But seriously, where do you copy your ideas from? The editorial page of Hustler mag? Or is it from Trump's child rapist mag?


Good buddy, nah, it was your friend that said uninteresting....but obviously with the stupid and idiotic remarks that you make, you got your ideas in middleschool, and your little Lord of the Fly routines you all have going on, well they are even more laughable. Do you folks ever have any serious thoughts of your own, or do you all just sleep together and exchange little ideas, that surely are even smaller than the rest of your body parts?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yet you completely ignore the fact that we went to war based on lies. Talk about rewriting history.


Do you all actually sit up all night reading all this stuff that is a day old? LOL...I guess that is what happens when birds of a feather...you seem like you have got more going on than that...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

What does 'bevie' stand for?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Do you all actually sit up all night reading


Yes


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yes


WOW, there are better forums to hang out in and have worthwhile conversations...I am just here to learn how to grow...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

PEACE OUT


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> WOW, there are better forums to hang out in and have worthwhile conversations...I am just here to learn how to grow...


I already know how to grow.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

Is 


abe supercro said:


> As a neurosurgeon, Carson was involved with five, marginally successful (some died), craniopagus conjoined twin separations.


 Is actually pretty remarkable what he did do in the Neonatal and Pediatric world!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I already know how to grow.


I kind of figured that since you have been a member for quite a while...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I kind of figured that since you have been a member for quite a while...


I came to learn how to grow, but stayed for the discussions.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I came to learn how to grow, but stayed for the discussions.


I observe very few discussions, mostly just petty name calling and childish gang mentality..


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What does 'bevie' stand for?


LOL, just a nickname for my dog, her name was Stevie, and I would call her steviebevie, Bevers, steve0, stevenbeven..lol she was a wonderful girl, a therapy dog, and I miss her terribly...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I observe very few discussions, mostly just petty name calling and childish gang mentality..


They usually (at least) start as discussions, lol.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> They usually (at least) start as discussions, lol.


Well, not mine, I do not even remember what I said, nothing insulting to anyone and was called a penis, well a little penis..lol, cunt, whore, fat heffer, well the list goes on, and it seems to be the norm by most that hang out in the room. I find a lot too disgusting to really fathom. There are true racist in the room, then those that accuse one of being a racist, that to me anyhow, seem to hold more prejudices than the people they accuse. I prefer grownup debates. I think it is more important to have someone see or understand a viewpoint, then to just insult and ridicule them, but I guess to each his own... it has been nice chatting with you!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Well, not mine, I do not even remember what I said, nothing insulting to anyone and was called a penis, well a little penis..lol, cunt, whore, fat heffer, well the list goes on, and it seems to be the norm by most that hang out in the room. I find a lot too disgusting to really fathom. There are true racist in the room, then those that accuse one of being a racist, that to me anyhow, seem to hold more prejudices than the people they accuse. I prefer grownup debates. I think it is more important to have someone see or at understand a viewpoint, then to just insult and ridicule them, but I guess to each his own... it has been nice chatting with you!


Well I talk a whole lot of shit in here, but I (mostly) try to steer away from personal attacks. On the same token though, we're talking about personal attacks from complete strangers in a weed forum .


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Well I talk a whole lot of shit in here, but I (mostly) try to steer away from personal attacks. On the same token though, we're talking about personal attacks from complete strangers in a weed forum .


LOL, your right!!! well actually you are left...seriously, if Bernie had been the nominee I would have voted for him, someone with some integrity...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, your right!!! well actually you are left...seriously, if Bernie had been the nominee I would have voted for him, someone with some integrity...


I'm STILL probably voting for Bernie. I can't, in clear conscience, cast a vote for Hillary Clinton after what her husband's policies did to black families in the 90's.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm STILL probably voting for Bernie. I can't, in clear conscience, cast a vote for Hillary Clinton after what her husband's policies did to black families in the 90's.


I agree, if I can vote for him, I will, or some obscure Libertarian, or independent...It may be a write in...lord I am tired worked a 16 hour shift...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I agree, if I can vote for him, I will, or some obscure Libertarian, or independent...It many be a write in...


I live in a state (Maryland) that she going to carry anyway. So, at least, I'm not going to be faced with the personal terror of having to vote for her just so trump doesn't win.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm STILL probably voting for Bernie. I can't, in clear conscience, cast a vote for Hillary Clinton after what her husband's policies did to black families in the 90's.


I find her extremely fake and incredulous, really corrupt and after watching her for many, many, many years, I just feel she will say or do, whatever she has to to get voted in, I really have no clue what her genuine feelings are and what her true beliefs are, she just leans however she must to get the vote. I watched her in NY, when I live in NJ and her actions with so many groups were just so fake and phony, I don;t know, I have no trust for the woman, and feel she really has little regard for anything or anyone..but that is me...I will vote for Bernie, or as I said someone off ticket, or third party...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I live in a state (Maryland) that she going to carry anyway. So, at least, I'm not going to be faced with the personal terror of having to vote for her just so trump doesn't win.


LOL, I hear you, he can't be president, I do not think will even be possible..but lord who knows, almost anyone probably could have beaten Hillary, and they got the Donald to run against her, is really messed up...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 2, 2016)

Is a dam shame that Bernie will not be our president...


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

.






.





.





.





.
^^^^ conservative sources, moderate sources, and even liberal sources are in agreement: Hillary you broke the law concerning National Security, and with your Foundation "wink, wink" (aka - your money laundering slush fund).
.
Hang in there Bernie, the Bitch is going down. LOL .
.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Is a dam shame that Bernie will not be our president...


I agreed with half to 3/4 of bernies platform. He really is a centrist. The best of both parties. Wants to restructure trade and secure the border. Wants to work on infastructure and jobs. Wants to scrap obamacare and instead expand medicaid.

I would smoke with him and bernie supporters.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I observe very few discussions, mostly just petty name calling and childish gang mentality..


you should read the growers pages....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm STILL probably voting for Bernie. I can't, in clear conscience, cast a vote for Hillary Clinton after what her husband's policies did to black families in the 90's.


you may as well vote for Trump it's about the same thing. You will be enabling Trump.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd like to see Bernie replace Hillary, but I wouldn't waste my vote on him this late in the game. Trump is who I'll vote for to become the next POTUS. I have more faith he'll shake things up, and actually do some things for the people of our great nation. Border security, jobs, roll over and take out Terrorist who fuck with us, and force companies that move out of the US looking for the cheap labor, to return or have their greed profits cut to crumbs with import taxes. That is a security issue also if you think about it. One example, right now almost no tires for cars are made in the USA. If the foreign countries that make them stopped exporting them to us, they could fuck us. If we made tires here in the USA, we'd keep right on rollin' 

We need to make all the things we use everyday. Made in America is more than a catch phrase, it's a policy that needs to be in place to ensure National Security and Financial Security.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2016)

Trump is having trouble finding speakers for his convention.....it's no longer the Republican Convention.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> you may as well vote for Trump it's about the same thing. You will be enabling Trump.


Hillary will carry Maryland with or without my vote.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump is having trouble finding speakers for his convention.....it's no longer the Republican Convention.


I love, love, LOVE that they are now using Sarah Palin to spew some of her lunacy! 

Oh yeah, she helped the party so much last election. I guess she is the only one who will speak with chump. 

She is more entertaining than the reality shows of obese people!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

.
Toke up, watch, and get educated on Hillary ^^^^^ At 2:45 in, Rogan makes a very truthful statement. Lots of good info throughout the whole video.
.
.





^^^^^ listen to Hillary laugh over a 12 year old girl's rape case, and laugh again over her client passing a polygraph, saying she forever lost faith in them, after him passing it.
.





^^^^ it's easy to be conned if you don't have the right info. Educate yourself, before you vote for the next POTUS.
.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL, just a nickname for my dog, her name was Stevie, and I would call her steviebevie, Bevers, steve0, stevenbeven..lol she was a wonderful girl, a therapy dog, and I miss her terribly...View attachment 3722714



Beautiful brindle boxer, I have a 6 yr old fawn boxer. ...best dogs ever!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

.
The book " Clinton Cash " is a good read IMHO. The author, in this video, brings up info the public needs to know.

The Clinton Foundation claims the 1100 donations they didn't disclose, was only a mistake. No criminal intent, or intent to violate the rules laid down for Hillary as SOS, by Obama.  " wink, wink "
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> PEACE OUT


later, loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> so fake and phony,


is a sock puppet trying to accuse others of being fake and phony?

holy shitballs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Hang in there Bernie, the Bitch is going down. LOL .
> .


want to bet on that?

or are you gonna pussy out on that again?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> .
> The book " Clinton Cash " is a good read IMHO. The author, in this video, brings up info the public needs to know.
> 
> The Clinton Foundation claims the 1100 donations they didn't disclose, was only a mistake. No criminal intent, or intent to violate the rules laid down for Hillary as SOS, by Obama.  " wink, wink "
> .


Did you know that Trump is a child rapist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> force companies that move out of the US looking for the cheap labor...Made in America is more than a catch phrase, it's a policy that needs to be in place to ensure National Security and Financial Security.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> WOW, there are better forums to hang out in and have worthwhile conversations.


Perhaps you could take your own advice and be uninteresting elsewhere.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

Trump has never denied he has clothing made outside the USA. Not a issue in my world. He is a businessman by the way. Having a few shirts made overseas, isn't like moving the steel industry, tool making, appliances, or automobile industry off shore.
.
Hillary and hubby Bill, using US Government Positions to cash in, while selling out America. That is a Problem, wise up you liberal haters.
.
Or end up with Hillary, who will give us more lost jobs, and foreign made products. Bill gave us NAFTA, and she'll give us TPP. Doesn't matter that she liked it, and now (as of this week) doesn't. When some money get's waved under her nose, she'll love it all over again.
.
Corrupt, Lying Hillary: no friend to any American.
.
#Trump2016 the tidal wave of change, you can't stop. LOL .
.
Now honor your bet @UncleBuck after Trump is elected POTUS. Or forever live in shame as the pompus , name calling ass of RIU who talked big, bet big, lost, and welched out.
.
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/welch
.
^^^^ just in case you're not up on that word.
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Trump ... has clothing made outside the USA. Not a issue in my world.
> .


you just said it is though. are you honestly this fucking stupid?

*force companies that move out of the US looking for the cheap labor...Made in America is more than a catch phrase, it's a policy that needs to be in place to ensure National Security and Financial Security.*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 2, 2016)

Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi!!! I'm fucking sick and tired of hearing dumb ass Republicans talk about Benghazi as if it was the only attack on a U.S. Embassy/consulate abroad.

Tell me, where was the outrage for the 13 embassy/consulate attacks by the right wing nut jobs under the Bush/Cheney administration. I stopped counting at 60 dead with more than half the list to go yet where was the concern by the idiot's administration for the families of those victims?

B4L


http://www.politifact.com/embassyattacks/


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Hillary and hubby Bill, using US Government Positions to cash in, while selling out America. That is a Problem, wise up you liberal haters.
> .
> Or end up with Hillary, who will give us more lost jobs, and foreign made products. Bill gave us NAFTA, and she'll give us TPP. Doesn't matter that she liked it, and now (as of this week) doesn't. When some money get's waved under her nose, she'll love it all over again.
> .
> ...


This is true because internet! did you know that Trump is child rapist?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


After all this time, he only now cares about American jobs. Oh and he really means it. LOL


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

@Fogdog You can bet after Trump is in, manufacturing in the USA will be restored. It wasn't Donald Trump, and only Donald Trump, who's responsible for shirts being made in China. That peaked during the Obama years. Obama's weak to non-exsistant policies on trade, have made China the number one country in the world for manufacturing of goods.
.
Saying that Trump is the reason for this, or for that. Well, it's like saying this guy represents all the members of the Nation of Islam, and all gun owners in the USA:
.





.

It simply isn't the truth. I see, like UncleBuck, all you can do is argue, and throw up worthless pics and opinion based on no real world facts.
.
Obama's let in tens of thousands of refugees with almost no vetting, many of whom hate the USA, and demand strict adherence to sharia law. This kids melon got twisted by his extreme sharia law loving daddy very early on. If he didn't have guns, he would have used a bomb, a knife, or a car to kill with.
.
Unlike that clown's dad, Trump has raised some decent kids. Americans that love and support our country.
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> after Trump is in, manufacturing in the USA will be restored.
> .


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

.
^^^ Now, isn't this nice. You fanboy's can entertain yourselves with this one.
.
funny quotes in this one ^^^^ " Follow the money " , " Too many reporters will kill you " 
LOL So true !!!!
.





.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

well, if a hypocrite who is allied with the KKK said it, it must be good, unbiased information.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

quoting Dr. Ben Carson " What ever happened to Integrity " ?

Referring to how the government operates. AG Lynch didn't do the right thing here, neither did Bill Clinton. Thank goodness a local reporter was paying attention.

Secret "on a plane" meeting, while there is an ongoing case in which Hillary is a suspect, and Bill may be a suspect (Clinton Foundation). FBI and Secret Service from their staff telling reporters no phones, cameras, or pictures. I guess they forget AG Lynch (is a current gov employee (we pay her salary), on a gov owned plane (we paid for), at a public airport). Having their people keep reporters back from the tarmac, not wanting it public, it's those actions that make it pretty clear to me, they were up to no good.
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> quoting Dr. Ben Carson " What ever happened to Integrity " ?
> 
> Referring to how the government operates. AG Lynch didn't do the right thing here, neither did Bill Clinton. Thank goodness a local reporter was paying attention.
> 
> ...


it took you 19 minutes to make that abortion of a post?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

Q: what's the difference between a trump supporter and a retarded KKK member?



































A: nothing.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @Fogdog You can bet after Trump is in, manufacturing in the USA will be restored. It wasn't Donald Trump, and only Donald Trump, who's responsible for shirts being made in China. That peaked during the Obama years. Obama's weak to non-exsistant policies on trade, have made China the number one country in the world for manufacturing of goods.
> .
> Saying that Trump is the reason for this, or for that. Well, it's like saying this guy represents all the members of the Nation of Islam, and all gun owners in the USA:
> .
> ...


Yeah, like Trump really cares about 'merican jobs. Well not yesterday, he didn't then, but he does today. Tomorrow is another day who knows what tomorrow will bring. Another day, a different Trump. 

did you know that Trump rapes children? That happened a while ago. I bet he isn't interested in children now. Maybe tomorrow though.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

@UncleBuck You're funny. Timing me, do I get more points for being faster ?








I was on the phone with my girlfriend, not plotting on how to address the next UncleBuck post.

Do you not have a life offline ? Some friends, a dog maybe, that needs to go for a walk ?

Or are you simply in a state of OCD, waiting to post garbage, in some sad attempt to seek attention. Like I addressed in that other thread you're trolling in.

The Mayo Clinic suggests:

Certain psychiatric medications can help control the obsessions and compulsions of OCD. Most commonly, antidepressants are tried first.

Antidepressants that have been approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA)
to treat OCD include:

Clomipramine (Anafranil)
Fluvoxamine (Luvox CR)
Fluoxetine (Prozac)
Paroxetine (Paxil, Pexeva)
Sertraline (Zoloft)

However, other antidepressants and psychiatric medications used for other conditions may be prescribed off label to treat OCD.

I'm not a pro big pharma guy, but when the conditions are right and the situation demands it, I'm all for it.




Now back to Trump putting the pimp slap down on Hillary (for prison 2016) Clinton.
.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> quoting Dr. Ben Carson " What ever happened to Integrity " ?
> 
> Referring to how the government operates. AG Lynch didn't do the right thing here, neither did Bill Clinton. Thank goodness a local reporter was paying attention.
> 
> ...


I must have missed it. What is she being charged for?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @UncleBuck You're funny. Timing me, do I get more points for being faster ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know that Trump rapes children?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Did you know that Trump rapes children?


Post up the arrest or conviction info on Trump and I'll gladly read it over. Until then, I'll assume nothing based on one liners. 

Rich people get accused and sued all the time for supposed misdeeds. Sometimes it's the truth, more times than not, it's a shakedown for money.

.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Post up the arrest or conviction info on Trump and I'll gladly read it over. Until then, I'll assume nothing based on one liners.
> 
> Rich people get accused and sued all the time for supposed misdeeds. Sometimes it's the truth, more times than not, it's a shakedown for money.
> 
> .


I'll post that up when you post proof of all the shit you've posted about Hillary. Otherwise search it out yourself. 

did you know that the candidate you support for president is a child rapist?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

Look @UncleBuck's post is similar to the space between his ears. 
Blank space, serving no real purpose.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Rich people get accused and sued all the time for supposed misdeeds. Sometimes it's the truth, more times than not, THEIR MONEY GETS THEM OUT OF TROUBLE.


I've taken it upon myself to correct your little clerical error. I don't blame you though, it was an easy mistake to make.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

So @Fogdog you've answered my question. You have no real proof to back up your post against Trump. Like UncleBuck you simply spew garbage, not facts.

Hillary's private email server, one of the reasons she's speaking with the FBI (who conducts criminal investigation's not security reviews) today. Also the possible Corruption charges for trading favors for cash. AKA as Pay to Play. Info available on CNN, MSNBC, BBC, and many, many, YouTube News Channels.





.




.




.




.




.
Chew on these, and I'll provide dozens more if you need them. All fact checked by the News Organizations that ran them.
.
.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> So @Fogdog you've answered my question. You have no real proof to back up your post against Trump. Like UncleBuck you simply spew garbage, not facts.
> 
> Hillary's private email server, one of the reasons she's speaking with the FBI (who conducts criminal investigation's not security reviews) today. Also the possible Corruption charges for trading favors for cash. AKA as Pay to Play. Info available on CNN, MSNBC, BBC, and many, many, YouTube News Channels.
> 
> ...


All you say must be true because Internet! Did you know that Trump raped a child?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

@Fogdog If there were anything to it, it would be on every major news channel. But it's not.
.
@bearkat42 Your editing is also true. The Clintons use it all the time to fix their problems:






.
Bill paid $ 850,000 in an out of court settlement.
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> So @Fogdog you've answered my question. You have no real proof to back up your post against Trump. Like UncleBuck you simply spew garbage, not facts.
> 
> Hillary's private email server, one of the reasons she's speaking with the FBI (who conducts criminal investigation's not security reviews) today. Also the possible Corruption charges for trading favors for cash. AKA as Pay to Play. Info available on CNN, MSNBC, BBC, and many, many, YouTube News Channels.
> 
> ...


did you forget this is a donald trump thread? if you want to post 8,000 youtube videos, post videos of trump refusing to condemn the KKK, or getting sued for fraud and racketeering.

reported as spam.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @Fogdog If there were anything to it, it would be on every major news channel. But it's not.
> .
> @bearkat42 Your editing is also true. The Clintons use it all the time to fix their problems:
> 
> ...


It must be true because Internet! did you know that Trump raped a child?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 2, 2016)

@Fogdog You are a broken record. No arrest or conviction of this supposed child rape. Clinton Cultee's truly believe anything they're told. Weak.
.
Every video I've posted, is backed up by facts on the issue or offense. Trump had his University, the Clintons had WhiteWater. So what, I accept the fact most people who've made major bucks have done so by getting over on the other guys.

Buyer beware is an old saying, and it's a good one.

Politically, Hillary has a record, a past list of items we can review. Lot's of shady shit, from the start to the present. Corrupt, Lying Hillary (so true).

Bernie, poor ole' Bernie. Full of ideals, and he's never managed to get much done in his 30 years in public service. We call him a dud. Maybe too honest to be in politics.

Then there is Trump. Someone who'd break from the same ole, same ole way of doing things. Let's give that a try, or do you want 4 more years of Obama's weak ass policies. Shitty trade deals, higher unemployment numbers, secret deals and meetings, and executive orders subverting the Constitution ? 

Me, I want something new. *Trump 2016*
.
Ok, @Fogdog and @UncleBuck like Trump, I've got a hot women, and she's ready for me to take her out to dinner. So, you'll have to make do without me. 
.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @Fogdog You are a broken record. No arrest or conviction of this supposed child rape. Clinton Cultee's truly believe anything they're told. Weak.
> .
> Every video I've posted, is backed up by facts on the issue or offense. Trump had his University, the Clintons had WhiteWater. So what, I accept the fact most people who've made major bucks have done so by getting over on the other guys.
> 
> ...


I repeat myself just like you. Everything you post must be true because Internet! did you know that Trump raped a child?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> No arrest or conviction




yes, hillary has not been arrested, convicted, or even indicted. not even standing trial.

trump is standing trial for fraud and racketeering as we speak though. class action lawsuit on behalf of 5000+ of his 7000 "students".

LOL.

you stand with the KKK in supporting trump. also a fact.


----------



## see4 (Jul 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Look @UncleBuck's post is similar to the space between his ears.
> Blank space, serving no real purpose.




Does it upset you that you think about @UncleBuck often? You seem to post about him and reference him without provocation.

You have a tiny penis, and it is quite tiny.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2016)

and a friendly reminder to all the Trump Supporters. Remember to stick a firecracker up your ass this weekend. and create some excitement for a campaign that is dead in the water.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I agreed with half to 3/4 of bernies platform. He really is a centrist. The best of both parties. Wants to restructure trade and secure the border. Wants to work on infastructure and jobs. Wants to scrap obamacare and instead expand medicaid.
> 
> I would smoke with him and bernie supporters.


I agree Pie, I do not agree with all of his platform, but I believe he believes in his platform, it is not a put on, he is a man with integrity, self respect, and of good moral fiber, honest perhaps to his own fault, and if he had come 10 years later, I believe he would be our president


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> you should read the growers pages....


HA!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 3, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Beautiful brindle boxer, I have a 6 yr old fawn boxer. ...best dogs ever!


Thank you, I bred her, she was a lovely girl, in looks and spirit...my soul dog... here are a couple more of my Boxers. I donated the puppy below, to a deaf woman and he is now her ears, and is a licensed service dog....so proud of my Hank...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 3, 2016)

Ya'll are just a little too hung up on penises , and other body parts...


----------



## AKDrifter (Jul 3, 2016)

. here are a couple more of my Boxers. I donated the puppy below said:


>


Nice looking dogs! This one looks exactly like my old boy did 10 yrs ago lol looks like an old man now, same cute gorilla face tho hahaa They are great dogs


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 3, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> Nice looking dogs! This one looks exactly like my old boy did 10 yrs ago lol looks like an old man now, same cute gorilla face tho hahaa They are great dogs


Thank you, her name was Sarahbear, or just Sarah, she just died this past summer at 12 years old, we miss her a lot, she was my husbands dog...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2016)

I would just like to point out this website that lets you create fake tweets. 
http://faketrumptweet.com/fake-tweet/579vc659e_iwxoed.png 

 

See how easy it is?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2016)

It's almost like I can put whatever words or content in that I want. 

People are suckers. Trump supports ISRAEL and his jewish son in law.

 

Nice try hillary but we see through your flailing attempts to deflect from the 3.5 hours of FBI questioning.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3723466
> 
> It's almost like I can put whatever words or content in that I want.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People are suckers. Trump supports ISRAEL and his jewish son in law.


"Of course I support the Jewish people. Some of my favorite son in laws are Jewish."


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3723466
> 
> It's almost like I can put whatever words or content in that I want.
> 
> ...


yep, trump's anti-semitic tweet was just a hillary conspiracy against him.

jesusfuck you are desperate.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 3, 2016)

Let's face it, all of those violent protesters that crowd around outside of his rallies are actually paid by the Trump campaign just to drum up some publicity.

Right?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3723466
> 
> It's almost like I can put whatever words or content in that I want.
> 
> ...




Talk about nice try, what do you think Trump meant with that Star of David on the attack ad on Hillary? Do you think it was an accident and they just thought the star looked decorative, not knowing the symbol? Just exactly what was the meaning behind that cute little star? What corrupt acts are they referring to inside that Star of David?

Just December, Trump was neutral about Israel and Palestinian efforts at making peace with each other. He pretty much blamed both sides. 
Now, Trump is all about Israel as a partner with the US for peace.
Tomorrow what will his stance be?

Every new day brings us a different Trump.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3723466
> 
> It's almost like I can put whatever words or content in that I want.
> 
> ...


Youve got ridiculous, idiot shit pouring out with every post.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2016)

A hexogram.

 

Satanic symbol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2016)

just retarded.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A hexogram.
> 
> View attachment 3723834
> 
> Satanic symbol



Youve got ridiculous, idiot shit pouring out with every post. "Hexagram" f'en half wit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2016)

Research talisman of saturn if you dont believe me.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Research talisman of saturn if you dont believe me.


googling isn't research and your line of reasoning is bunk. The Star of David was used then removed for a purpose. It's just another example of a low brow appeal to his base. You included.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 4, 2016)

Let's build a wall?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 4, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3723152
> 
> Does it upset you that you think about @UncleBuck often? You seem to post about him and reference him without provocation.
> 
> You have a tiny penis, and it is quite tiny.


That's because he's all in his top piece. He has nightmares. 

B4L


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


>


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 4, 2016)

LOL Propaganda.^^^^^ It works every time on weak minded sheep, and losers. I bet you (UncleBuck) actually believe that ^^^^ Obama made things better pic. You're funny.
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> LOL Propaganda. It works every time on weak minded sheep, and losers. I bet you actually believe that UncleBuck. You're funny.
> .


call me crazy, but i actually do believe that the dow hit 18,000, because it did. and i do believe the deficit was slashed, because it was. and since i've been paying around $2 a gallon for gas, i believe that too. gdp growth of 4% is verifiably true, so i believe that as well.

but yeah, it's all propaganda because you are a racist with a major ass-ache.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 4, 2016)

Here's an example of how Hillary supporters like UncleBuck live their lives:
.




.
BTW you silly liberals, save the word Racist for someone who actually is. Otherwise you only cheapen it.
.





^^^^ actual daycare footage of UncleBuck  
.
Vote Trump 2016 

Trump could give a fuck less about *P*olitical *C*orrectness and the demented *S*ocial *J*ustice *W*arriors 
.
 I'm with Trump .
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Here's an example of how Hillary supporters like UncleBuck live their lives:
> .
> 
> 
> ...


it took you 21 minutes to compose that abortion of a post, and you still couldn't change the subject away from how successful the obama presidency has been?

you're dumb even for a racist.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 4, 2016)

Look it's " Some Black Guy " *** breaking it down for you UncleBuck. Listen and learn, you're constant use of the word Racist, qualifies you to be on the same nut train as TrigglyPuff. She's your kinda gal. Trump is going to derail you fluff puffs LOL .
.




.
**** the name of his Youtube channel.
.




.




.
^^^^^^ Milo doesn't care for *S*ocial *J*ustice *W*arriors either . Like me, he likes Trump


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Look it's " Some Black Guy " *** breaking it down for you UncleBuck. Listen and learn, you're constant use of the word Racist, qualifies you to be on the same nut train as TrigglyPuff. She's your kinda gal. Trump is going to derail you fluff puffs LOL .
> .
> 
> 
> ...


You still didn't refute any of the facts in Buck's post that you claimed are untrue.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2016)

spandy said:


> But how hard do you have to kick it to make the person climbing shit themselves?


Its even simpler , just use the examples set by mexico & Spain , two spanish populations that treat immigration onto their shores with severe beatings , death and prison .

Last I knew rubber bullets were like 69 cents , which is a lot cheaper that the mlions of hollow point rounds HSA bought that are useless for war .


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2016)

rnint said:


> Am I the only one who thinks you are vastly underestimating the need in the states for illegal immigrants, I mean I know it's not something people talk about often but has anyone actually thought about all the business' and stuff that benefit from the immigrants. I mean yeah criminals have to cross the border illegally because they actually cant go through legally and they should be stopped, but how many people do you think are really moving to the states to fuck shit up? A lot of them are just people who realise how bad the situation is in mexico and are trying to help provide a better life for their families who cant get visa's because they cant afford it or because they arent relatively rich. I used to tutor migrant kids (not mexicans cos I wasn't in the states) and I can tell you people who are trying to work to keep their family from having to go back to a situation where things are actually dangerous work harder than any body you've ever seen I mean I've heard kids tell me there parents work 18 hour shifts 7 fucking days a week. They would be very willing to do things legally if they could I mean theyd have much better pay and living conditions but they cant, and can you really blame them for not taking no for an answer when people are being killed and shit all the time in mexico? I know if I had a family I'd be trying to get the fuck outta there asap. Maybe if the states relaxed their legal immigration a bit they would have an easier time sorting out those who were willing to do honest work from the criminals and they could turn what is now seen as a major issue into a benefit to their society. Either way painting them all with the same brush and just saying they all bring in crime and shit is some stupid bullshit imo sounds like you somehow couldn't be bothered to think that they are all individual people who make their own decisions with some being bad and some good just like everywhere else. Most "good" law abiding people would choose to leave a dangerous situation, and obviously they do.


I can tell you this much , the multi billion dollar commercial & industrial building trades have been utterly devistated by illegal immigrants , building trades like masons , cement finishers , industrial roofers etc that for a century were predominantly manned by black american citizens are now filled by illegal immigrants , while half of black america sits home .

There is zero shortage of labor in america , the BS claim of US citizens not wanting to accept dirty jobs is rhetoric .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2016)

panhead said:


> I can tell you this much , the multi billion dollar commercial & industrial building trades have been utterly devistated by illegal immigrants , building trades like masons , cement finishers , industrial roofers etc that for a century were predominantly manned by black american citizens are now filled by illegal immigrants , while half of black america sits home .
> 
> There is zero shortage of labor in america , the BS claim of US citizens not wanting to accept dirty jobs is rhetoric .


Start fining those companies $100,000 for each violation of hiring undocumented workers & watch how fast things change.....until then quit blaming the mexican


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Start fining those companies $100,000 for each violation of hiring undocumented workers & watch how fast things change.....until then quit blaming the mexican


Nice but not reflective of reality , reality is that anybody with a social security card is elligable for employment & as long as SSI accepts contributions on behalf of an illegal worker they can't legally be fired .

So fine exactly who when contractors are following the letter of the law ? fire a single " suspected " illegal & you'll have 10 law suits before the end of the business day , its the jib of social security admin to reject bogus numbers and theve been ordered not to so right back at ya .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2016)

Republicans are desperately trying to regain control of their party from Trump......
http://www.freethedelegates.com/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2016)

panhead said:


> treat immigration with severe beatings , death and prison .


damn, you are even more violent and extremist than the KKK.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2016)

panhead said:


> There is zero shortage of labor in america , the BS claim of US citizens not wanting to accept dirty jobs is rhetoric .


oh, so stupid and naive.

 

you should come to denver and tell contractors that there is no labor shortage.


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> damn, you are even more violent and extremist than the KKK.


Haha , I'm so over you , you've nothing I need to respond too .


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, so stupid and naive.
> 
> View attachment 3724718
> 
> you should come to denver and tell contractors that there is no labor shortage.


Actually I can fix it , give me the local number of building trades desperately needing skilled workers & Tuesday morning they'll have 50,000 unionized Michigan tradesmen at the locals bekon call .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2016)

panhead said:


> Its even simpler , just use the examples set by mexico & Spain , two spanish populations that treat immigration onto their shores with severe beatings , death and prison .
> 
> Last I knew rubber bullets were like 69 cents , which is a lot cheaper that the mlions of hollow point rounds HSA bought that are useless for war .


Damn I thought my $100,000 fine was stiff...you want to beat & execute the poor guy just for hiring one..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Damn I thought my $100,000 fine was stiff...you want to beat & execute the poor guy just for hiring one..


and if you troll him for being so racist, hateful, and violent then he will say that you are the bully and make a 12 paragraph complaint about how the mods are so unfair to let you try to run him off the site with your bully tactics.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> damn, you are even more violent and extremist than the KKK.


But he marched with Dr. King.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

panhead said:


> Haha , I'm so over you , you've nothing I need to respond too .


All this, while responding.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> All this, while responding.


i think he blacked out.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow, @bearkat42 (*S*ocial *J*ustice *W*arrior, never directly or actually wronged, has joined forces with @UncleBuck local troll, who loves to spew Social Justice Warrior hate speech on anyone, about anything.)
.
I see Hate is their common denominator. Well, you know what that say, birds of a feather flock together.
.




.




.
^^^^ I truly enjoy laughing at you SJW's, your actions are better than most high quality standup routines.
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> birds of a feather flock together.
> .


says the guy who is standing alongside the KKK to show support for trump.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> But he marched with Dr. King.


MY parents actually did march with Dr. King, and I am very proud of them for doing so...they left me at my grandparents when I was a toddler, to go march on Washington with him... Having said that, most of Dr. Kings message has been lost and has become hate speech and reverse bigotry, as opposed to his messages of love, acceptance, and equality for all.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Wow, @bearkat42 (*S*ocial *J*ustice *W*arrior, never directly or actually wronged.


Such a strange thing to say to someone with whom you've never actually met.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> MY parents actually did march with Dr. King, and I am very proud of them for doing so...they left me at my grandparents when I was a toddler, to go march on Washington with him..


That's fantastic. Are they also now out here advocating for the beatings of immigrants?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That's fantastic. Are they also now out here advocating for the beatings of immigrants?


Well No, both of my parents are now dead, I just lost my father at 88 years old this past year, and my mother about 7 years ago.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That's fantastic. Are they also now out here advocating for the beatings of immigrants?


Not sure why you would say such an awful thing not knowing my folks or me, but having grown up in an ethically and religiously mixed neighborhood as Brooklyn, I was brought up to love thy neighbor and we were all equal.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Well No, both of my parents are now dead, I just lost my father at 88 years old this past year, and my mother about 7 years ago.


I'm very sorry for your loss, as I've lost both of my parents as well. I feel pretty confident though in saying that if your parents did indeed March with King (and I'm not trying to imply that they didn't), that they would not be advocating for the beating of immigrants. Safe bet?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Such a strange thing to say to someone with whom you've never actually met.


Well, if it waddles like a duck, and quacks like a duck. Safe to say, it's a duck.
.
Social Justice Warriors do a lot of quacking, and bitching, and crying about the wrongs of this world, both real and imagined, having suffered none of them personally. A funny lot, any way you slice em'
.
Speaking of special ducks. I heard Chris Rock is one of your personal heros.
.




.




.
Here's actual footage of @UncleBuck. *Now you all know the origin of his online name.* 
.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Not sure why you would say such an awful thing not knowing my folks or me, but having grown up in an ethically and religiously mixed neighborhood as Brooklyn, I was brought up to love thy neighbor and we were all equal.


I was saying that to prove my point about the clown in here (panhead) who, on one hand, claims to have marched with Dr King. While, on the other hand, is advocating for the beating of immigrants. It was nothing personal toward you or your parents, and I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Well, if it waddles like a duck, and quacks like a duck. Safe to say, it's a duck.
> .
> Social Justice Warriors do a lot of quacking, and bitching, and crying about the wrongs of this world, both real and imagined, having suffered none of them personally. A funny lot, any way you slice em'
> .


You have no idea of what I have, or have not experienced in my life.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss, as I've lost both of my parents as well. I feel pretty confident though in saying that if your parents did indeed March with King (and I'm not trying to imply that they didn't), that they would not be advocating for the beating of immigrants. Safe bet?


 My mother was a very strong advocate and participant in the civil rights movement, and Hell no they would not be advocating for beating of anyone...all my grandparents were immigrants. I would venture to say that they would not support illegal immigration as their parents came over legally, but that would be a guess. I know my father was against socialism, as I do have one sis that considers herself a true socialist, and he was not fond of that.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I was saying that to prove my point about the clown in here (panhead) who, on one hand, claims to have marched with Dr King. While, on the other hand, is advocating for the beating of immigrants. It was nothing personal toward you or your parents, and I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.


Is okay, I should have paid more close attention to the whole thread. I can't imagine anyone advocating for beating anyone for trying to come to this country, perhaps deportation as that is legal, beating hell no.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, so stupid and naive.
> 
> View attachment 3724718
> 
> you should come to denver and tell contractors that there is no labor shortage.



All they have to do is drive to Pueblo


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


>


I have always liked Carlos Mencia, I never knew all this


----------



## testiclees (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> MY parents actually did march with Dr. King, and I am very proud of them for doing so...they left me at my grandparents when I was a toddler, to go march on Washington with him... Having said that, most of Dr. Kings message has been lost and has become hate speech and reverse bigotry, as opposed to his messages of love, acceptance, and equality for all.


You are mistaken again. Dr kings message isnt the type of thing i believe youre qualified to interpret or discuss as a white person working with animals in an isolated struggleville. Having hippy parents didnt turn out well for your character or intellect. Your myopic generalization is another dropping of sanctimonious idiot bullshit that stinks just like the countless other cringe worthy, old biddy droppings youve deposied.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 5, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Look it's " Some Black Guy " *** breaking it down for you UncleBuck. Listen and learn, you're constant use of the word Racist, qualifies you to be on the same nut train as TrigglyPuff. She's your kinda gal. Trump is going to derail you fluff puffs LOL .
> .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I have always liked Carlos Mencia, I never knew all this


here you are responding to a member who likes to refer to members as "queerbait" "faggots" "niggers" and "spicks".

can you please reconcile your friendliness with this member with your stated claim that MLK is your idol?

i don't think MLK would have been so friendly with a guy like that.

thanks in advance! don't forget to accuse me of being a miserable hateful bully in a pathetic and desperate attempt to take the focus off your status as a racist sock puppet!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> here you are responding to a member who likes to refer to members as "queerbait" "faggots" "niggers" and "spicks".
> 
> can you please reconcile your friendliness with this member with your stated claim that MLK is your idol?
> 
> ...


Bucky, I never knew this about Carlos Mencia. I have been to 2 of his shows with my brother and my husband. I even have a picture of me with him after meeting him. However, I watched the video, and I do not care what color or race he is, if he is stealing other peoples material that is wrong! I am not going to think he is a super great guy, just because he is hispanic. Morals and ethics are just that and if he is stealing other peoples work that is very wrong and I do not support that.
I spent this weekend taking care of a couple, a hispanic woman and a black woman and their newborn sick infant. I got to know them and they are great people and they will be fantastic parents and I hope friends for life! They got to know me this straight female white woman, and I hope they got to see in me that there are straight white woman that will love them and see them as the good people they, and see that there are people in this world that are not racist or bigots.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Not sure why you would say such an awful thing not knowing my folks or me, but *having grown up in an ethically and religiously mixed neighborhood as Brooklyn*, I was brought up to love thy neighbor and we were all equal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Bucky, I never knew this about Carlos Mencia.


i didn't know carlos mencia was a member here.

can you even read?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't know carlos mencia was a member here.
> 
> can you even read?


I replied to your question, can you read?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I replied to your question, can you read?


yes, i can.

why do you think carlos mencia is a member of this forum?

is that your lame sock puppet attempt to divert attention from the original question, which i will restate now:

here you are responding to a member who likes to refer to members as "queerbait" "faggots" "niggers" and "spicks".

can you please reconcile your friendliness with this member with your stated claim that MLK is your idol?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, i can.
> 
> why do you think carlos mencia is a member of this forum?
> 
> ...


I never said he was a member of the forum, I do not know where you are getting that. Maybe you should reread what I said. I answered your question and said...:Bucky, I never knew this about Carlos Mencia". There is no mention of him being a member of the forum..lol I responded to a video, about Carlos Mencia, not about anything racial. If the man is doing unethical things like stealing other peoples work, that is not okay, I do not care what color or ethnicity he is, he does not get a pass because he is hispanic!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

Bucky you have called me a whore, a dick, a penis, a little penis, a slut, a racist, the list goes on, is no better behavior than that member. If that is what he calls members of the group, that is disgusting and vile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I never said he was a member of the forum, I do not know where you are getting that.


6ohmax, a known and openly racist member who refers to people by such titles as "queerbait" "faggot" "nigger" and "spick" posted a video.

you responded to that member cordially and politely.

i asked you why you befriend such openly racist members.

you are literally too confused to make any sense. probably easier to play dumb or be dumb than to even attempt to reconcile the fact that you befriend openly racist members with your stated belief in the ways of MLK.

i do not think MLK would turn a blind eye to, or even encourage and befriend, openly racist members in the way that you do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Bucky you have called me a whore, a dick, a penis, a little penis, a slut, a racist, the list goes on, is no better behavior than that member. If that is what he calls members of the group, that is disgusting and vile.


you are all of those things though.

especially racist. and a coward.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 6ohmax, a known and openly racist member who refers to people by such titles as "queerbait" "faggot" "nigger" and "spick" posted a video.
> 
> you responded to that member cordially and politely.
> 
> ...


Have it your way, I have spent time talking to people like Bearkat42 and have liked his post and responded to him, and this proves what, that I am not a racist. I simply saw a video and said" I have always liked Carlos Mencia and did not know this" if you think that is befriending or not befriending someone well you see it how it suits you and not how it is, regardless that is your choice.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are all of those things though.
> 
> especially racist. and a coward.


and you are a shallow and sad human being...


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 5, 2016)

It's like @UncleBuck practicing his Social Justice Warrior key words, in the mirror.
.
I believe he may have the Sixth Sense " He sees Racists everywhere "

.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> He sees Racists everywhere


I know that I do.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You are mistaken again. Dr kings message isnt the type of thing i believe youre qualified to interpret or discuss as a white person working with animals in an isolated struggleville. Having hippy parents didnt turn out well for your character or intellect. Your myopic generalization is another dropping of sanctimonious idiot bullshit that stinks just like the countless other cringe worthy, old biddy droppings youve deposied.


Dr. Kings message was for everyone to interpret. That is another fundamental issue you misunderstand.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Dr. Kings message was for everyone to interpret.


No it wasn't. His message was pretty straight forward. You're confusing his message with that nonsensical book of fairy tales known as the Bible.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No it wasn't. His message was pretty straight forward. You're confusing his message with that nonsensical book of fairy tales known as the Bible.


So when MLK was talking equality it was only for black folks. White people were not supposed to listen? ROFLMFAO!!! Yeah, you got that wrong too!!

MLK was a great man. It is sad that so many black phonies twist his message.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So when MLK was talking equality it was only for black folks.


Of course it was. When were white people treated unequally?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Of course it was. When were white people treated unequally?


For something to be equal it has to be compared to something else. You do understand that right?

MLK wanted all people to be treated equally. He would have been against affirmative action as he wanted true equality.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> For something to be equal it has to be compared to something else. You do understand that right?
> 
> MLK wanted all people to be treated equally. He would have been against affirmative action as he wanted true equality.


Who exactly was he fighting for again?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Who exactly was he fighting for again?


He was fighting for all Americans.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He was fighting for all Americans.


Yep, he wanted black Americans to be treated like white Americans.


----------



## twistedentities (Jul 5, 2016)

Mlk would be ashamed of what blm and its followers have done with the foundation he laid


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Mlk would be ashamed of what blm and its followers have done with the foundation he laid


Because you knew him personally?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yep, he wanted black Americans to be treated like white Americans.


No, he wanted everyone to be treated equally... There is a difference.

You want to be separate from other Americans. We cannot forget about your skin color until you forget about your skin color. It has to happen on both sides and that is what you seem to be missing here.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Because you knew him personally?


No, because it is divisive and what he fought against.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, he wanted everyone to be treated equally... There is a difference.
> 
> You want to be separate from other Americans. We cannot forget about your skin color until you forget about your skin color. It has to happen on both sides and that is what you seem to be missing here.


So you want me to "forget" my skin color? Have you forgotten yours?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Let me ask you something Bearkat. In the context of this conversation what is your goal? What would a perfect world look like to you?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, because it is divisive and what he fought against.


You have no idea of what you're talking about. You're just quoting bumper stickers.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So you want me to "forget" my skin color? Have you forgotten yours?


I cant tell what color skin you have on this website. For all I know you could be lying to me. But regardless of that you put it in my face every day in every conversation. I dont go around telling people I am white until the conversation requires it for some reason.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I cant tell what color skin you have on this website. For all I know you could be lying to me. But regardless of that you put it in my face every day in every conversation. I dont go around telling people I am white until the conversation requires it for some reason.


That doesn't answer my question.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You have no idea of what you're talking about. You're just quoting bumper stickers.


In my opinion, I understand MLK better than you do. It isnt a skin color thing, it is a philosophy. He didnt hate white people for being white, he truly wanted us to all be one community.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> In my opinion, I understand MLK better than you do. It isnt a skin color thing, it is a philosophy. He didnt hate white people for being white, he truly wanted us to all be one community.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That doesn't answer my question.


Yes, I have forgotten my skin color


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> In my opinion, I understand MLK better than you do. It isnt a skin color thing, it is a philosophy. He didnt hate white people for being white, he truly wanted us to all be one community.


Your opinion is ridiculous. You quote some bullshit 6th grade MLK history book quote, while I studied the man in college. Don't embarrass yourself, man.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Your opinion is ridiculous. You quote some bullshit 6th grade MLK history quote, while I studied the man in college. Don't embarrass yourself, man.


And my opinion is right. Ask for your money back from the college.

If you want true equality then you cannot demand also to set yourself apart. You are an American. If you demand to be an African American you have divided yourself, I have not done that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Your opinion is ridiculous. You quote some bullshit 6th grade MLK history book quote, while I studied the man in college. Don't embarrass yourself, man.


So after studying MLK in college you want to tell me he didnt want equality? College can be confusing, I know!!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> And my opinion is right. Ask for your money back from the college.
> 
> If you want true equality then you cannot demand also to set yourself apart. You are an American. If you demand to be an African American you have divided yourself, I have not done that.


I ABSOLUTELY DEMAND to be African American, and you're clearly too stupid to realize that asking me to do anything other than that isn't very "American" at all.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

There are so many forms of bigotry and discrimination and although he was representing the black people at that moment in time, I think his message and his beliefs were pretty clear and meant for the masses. I feel he believed from his writings and communication, that all forms of discrimination and bigotry were not acceptable and were wrong. I think if one looks at where Dr. Kings beliefs and inspirations started and looking at the man he became, it would be fair to say that he desired a world where we all viewed each other as equals and believed each person holds value in the world.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I ABSOLUTELY DEMAND to be African American, and you're clearly too stupid to realize that asking me to do anything other than that isn't very "American" at all.


Yep, you are never gonna be happy.... MLK would have been disappointed in you.

SEPARATE but equal... LOL!!! That one didnt work!!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So after studying MLK in college you want to tell me he didnt want equality? College can be confusing, I know!!


This is what I mean by you not knowing what in the fuck you're talking about. But to answer your question from the perspective of your 6th grade history book: Yes, Dr. King wanted equality.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yep, you are never gonna be happy.... MLK would have been disappointed in you.
> 
> SEPARATE but equal... LOL!!! That one didnt work!!


Wow, ok.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I ABSOLUTELY DEMAND to be African American, and you're clearly too stupid to realize that asking me to do anything other than that isn't very "American" at all.


Did you immigrate from Africa? How many generations decended from your ancestor that came from Africa are you?

I am an Irish American. I dont go around telling people I am an Irish American. I was born here in America and I happen to have roots back to Ireland. I dont see this as a defining point in my life because I have never been to Ireland nor does it affect my life here in America.

You were not born in Africa, you may have never been to Africa yet you seem to think it is one of the most important things people should know about you is that you are different from other Americans because you want to be called African American and in the same breath you demand equality along with affirmative action and reparations...

The concepts are a big jumble of competing ideas that cannot co-exist.

You cannot demand to be separate but equal, that doesnt work as demonstrated by segregation.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Did you immigrate from Africa? How many generations decended from your ancestor that came from Africa are you?
> 
> I am an Irish American. I dont go around telling people I am an Irish American. I was born here in America and I happen to have roots back to Ireland. I dont see this as a defining point in my life because I have never been to Ireland nor does it affect my life here in America.
> 
> ...


I'm confused as to why you even mentioned Africa.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm confused as to why you even mentioned Africa.


I am confused as to your whole position on this matter.

MLK wanted equality. You want separate but equal with benefits.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am confused as to your whole position on this matter.
> 
> MLK wanted equality. You want separate but equal with benefits.


Is that why you mentioned Africa?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Is that why you mentioned Africa?


I mentioned Africa because of the word African - denoting a country of origin like I mentioned Irish because of the word Ireland denoting country of origin.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I mentioned Africa because of the word African - denoting a country of origin like I mentioned Irish because of the word Ireland denoting country of origin.


When you fill out a job application, is "Irish American" one of your choices under the "race" category, because "African American" is. Most i've seen, usually just say "white". Are you noticing a difference here. According to you though, I'm supposed to forget my skin color and just be "American". I've yet to see that on any applications that I've ever filled out.

You said:


NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, I have forgotten my skin color


How on earth do you fill out applications??


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

http://theracecardproject.com/ a place for people of all races to share their stories and views on racism...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> http://theracecardproject.com/ a place for people of all races to share their stories and views on racism...


Looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Looks like it could be interesting.


I do not know a lot about it, was just looking it over...but seems to be...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I do not know a lot about it, was just looking it over...but seems to be...


I was just scanning it, and a couple of the stories seemed interesting.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I was just scanning it, and a couple of the stories seemed interesting.


I need to and wish I had seen a few hours ago, but I have to go to sleep now so I can work tonight.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I need to and wish I had seen a few hours ago, but I have to go to sleep now so I can work tonight.


I'm at work now. I just do everything from my phone, lol.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm at work now. I just do everything from my phone, lol.


I go in at 645 pm and can't be online, I have the wrong job..lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I go in at 645 pm and can't be online, I have the wrong job..lol


That's the wrong way to look at it. Just say that your job is too important!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That's the wrong way to look at it. Just say that your job is too important!


LOL, my job is important, but I a getting older and would not mind a job that I could get on the internet every so often..lol..


----------



## testiclees (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Dr. Kings message was for everyone to interpret. That is another fundamental issue you misunderstand.


Perhaps its for everyone to interpret but not for anyone to distort. You, a near imbecile, are not equipped to make a valid interpretation without guidance.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> When you fill out a job application, is "Irish American" one of your choices under the "race" category, because "African American" is. Most i've seen, usually just say "white". Are you noticing a difference here. According to you though, I'm supposed to forget my skin color and just be "American". I've yet to see that on any applications that I've ever filled out.
> 
> You said:
> 
> ...


When was the last time you filled out a job application?? Race is certainly not a question unless it is the government asking and I am advocating they quit that and stop being racist.

In answer to your question, the last time I filled out a job application was 2002 and they did not ask my race.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Perhaps its for everyone to interpret but not for anyone to distort. You, a near imbecile, are not equipped to make a valid interpretation without guidance.


Which part of the equality portion do you think I am distorting?


----------



## Kalonji (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Did you immigrate from Africa? How many generations decended from your ancestor that came from Africa are you?
> 
> I am an Irish American. I dont go around telling people I am an Irish American. I was born here in America and I happen to have roots back to Ireland. I dont see this as a defining point in my life because I have never been to Ireland nor does it affect my life here in America.
> 
> ...


The moment an element of complexity enters the discussion.you become as confounded as a conservative in a library.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> The moment an element of complexity enters the discussion.you become as confounded as a conservative in a library.


Thank you for demonstrating the liberal point of view by adding no content to the conversation with a bit of snarkiness... Go have a good cry about global warming...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Damn I thought my $100,000 fine was stiff...you want to beat & execute the poor guy just for hiring one..


Nah. He was suggesting using rubber bullets on people crossing the border and then then jail to deport.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> MY parents actually did march with Dr. King, and I am very proud of them for doing so...they left me at my grandparents when I was a toddler, to go march on Washington with him... Having said that, most of Dr. Kings message has been lost and has become hate speech and reverse bigotry, as opposed to his messages of love, acceptance, and equality for all.


You can thank the left for that. When slavery was outlawed, they segregated. When segregation was being debated they had the KKK. When segregation was outlawed, they used redlining and other forms of legal discrimination. When black people gained the right to vote they began painting everyone who opposed them as racist. Their goal is control over everyone but they are particularly concerned about controlling the black population by keeping them poor and keeping their numbers down.

Your husband is black? My husband is 100% mexican indian. He doesnt have a drop of spain in him. Just hot latin american flavor.

Btw my husband told me sunday that we needed to vote this year for trump because hillary would be a disaster for rights and national security. 

How does your husband feel about things?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can thank the left for that. When slavery was outlawed, they segregated. When segregation was being debated they had the KKK. When segregation was outlawed, they used redlining and other forms of legal discrimination. When black people gained the right to vote they began painting everyone who opposed them as racist. Their goal is control over everyone but they are particularly concerned about controlling the black population by keeping them poor and keeping their numbers down.
> 
> Your husband is black? My husband is 100% mexican indian. He doesnt have a drop of spain in him. Just hot latin american flavor.
> 
> ...


Your husband is un-educated.....


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Your husband is un-educated.....


so is she


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 6ohmax, a known and openly racist member who refers to people by such titles as "queerbait" "faggot" "nigger" and "spick" posted a video.
> 
> you responded to that member cordially and politely.
> 
> ...


Responding to someone is not befriending them. 

There is the problem with your accusation.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> When was the last time you filled out a job application?? Race is certainly not a question unless it is the government asking and I am advocating they quit that and stop being racist.
> 
> In answer to your question, the last time I filled out a job application was 2002 and they did not ask my race.


Longer ago than 2002 lol, but you get my point. A white man tells me to forget my color (A completely absurd suggestion on it's own.), while completely ignoring the fact that I did not make up that label of "African" American. America did.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Longer ago than 2002 lol, but you get my point. A white man tells me to forget my color (A completely absurd suggestion on it's own.), while completely ignoring the fact that I did not make up that label of "African" American. America did.


You do realize that most of the people you are mad at are dead right? No white person you know has ever owned slaves in America. The only entity in America that still seems focused on race is the government.

I am an American and I am willing to accept you as an American on equal terms. But you have to let the racial part go and step above it, you cant demand both to be a part of something yet be separate at the same time.

We are on the same side but you refuse to believe that and then build fences and accuse me of being the opponent and building the fences that you just built.

You backed out of the conversation the other day when you realized that there are no laws in America that benefit white people yet there are plenty of laws that benefit minorities. The playing field is already tilted unfairly in your direction. You have been and will be more wealthy than most white people in America. And yet you still harbor all this resentment.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Longer ago than 2002 lol, but you get my point. A white man tells me to forget my color (A completely absurd suggestion on it's own.), while completely ignoring the fact that I did not make up that label of "African" American. America did.


The important part is you dont have to own the label. That is your choice though and nobody can make it for you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You do realize that most of the people you are mad at are dead right?


No, I still see cops every day.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No, I still see cops every day.


LOL!!! A cop is a tool like a gun or a dog. They dont make the laws, they just arrest you for violating them. Again, you are angry at the wrong entity. Make the legislators change the laws you dont like and maybe you wouldnt hate the cops so much.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The important part is you dont have to own the label. That is your choice though and nobody can make it for you.


"Your ABC after school special will return after these messages from your local sponsors."


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! A cop is a tool like a gun or a dog. They dont make the laws, they just arrest you for violating them.


Or kill you if they feel like it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Or kill you if they feel like it.


That's illegal and even cops go to jail for it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

“Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day.”

"You know, it doesn't really matter what the media write, as long as you've got a young and beautiful piece of a**."

"All of the women on The Apprentice flirted with me-consciously or unconsciously. That's to be expected."

"I have a great relationship with the blacks. I have always had a great relationship with the blacks."

"I will never apologize for banning Muslims from entering America."

"You could see there was blood coming out of her eyes, blood coming out of her whatever."





Get those votes in, dummies!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That's illegal and even cops go to jail for it.


No they don't. Not for killing black people anyway. If I'm not mistaken, I believe that they get away with it over 99% of the time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Your husband is un-educated.....


What a bigoted statement. Why do you assume that? Is it because he is a man? Is it because he is of latin american descent? 

When does a person become educated? Does a bachelors degree count or do you need a phd to be considered educated?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No they don't. Not for killing black people anyway. If I'm not mistaken, I believe that they get away with it over 99% of the time.


Except when they dont get away with it then they get caught 100% of the time!!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What a bigoted statement. Why do you assume that? Is it because he is a man? Is it because he is of latin american descent?
> 
> When does a person become educated? Does a bachelors degree count or do you need a phd to be considered educated?


You need to have voted Democrat in the last few elections to be considered educated... It is a 'special' education.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Except when they dont get away with it then they get caught 100% of the time!!!


If may be nap time homie. You're starting to ramble.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What a bigoted statement. Why do you assume that? Is it because he is a man? Is it because he is of latin american descent?
> 
> When does a person become educated? Does a bachelors degree count or do you need a phd to be considered educated?


How did you and your husband wind up on food stamps ?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If may be nap time homie. You're starting to ramble.


I was joking about your nonsensical assertion.

If someone gets away with something then nobody knows about it. Therefore your statistics are laughable...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

It's gonna be an amusing few months, though, kiddies....Herr Drumpf is flying off the tracks at a fast clip, heh, with new stupid comments and scandals appearing in the news nearly _daily_!
He obviously won't make it in, but it's gonna be a FUN meltdown to observe in real time!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I was joking about your nonsensical assertion.
> 
> If someone gets away with something then nobody knows about it. Therefore your statistics are laughable...


Everyone knows about police shootings. They're on the news seemingly weekly.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Everyone knows about police shootings. They're on the news seemingly weekly.


And if the cop is wrong they get prosecuted. Their prosecutions are on the news too!!

When was the last one you saw on the news that didnt get prosecuted because the 'Cop got away with it'....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> And if the cop is wrong they get prosecuted. Their prosecutions are on the news too!!
> 
> When was the last one you saw on the news that didnt get prosecuted because the 'Cop got away with it'....


Whaaaa?



You should be a comedy writer, for real...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> And if the cop is wrong they get prosecuted. Their prosecutions are on the news too!!
> 
> When was the last one you saw on the news that didnt get prosecuted because the 'Cop got away with it'....


So killing unarmed citizens isn't wrong? That's interesting.


----------



## tstick (Jul 5, 2016)

It's not Trump and Hilary (etc.) who are the problem. It is the stupidity and division in this country that allow these two idiots to be poised to represent the most powerful position of all.

What's going to happen is that Hilary will be elected and then she will be ripped to shreds by the media for everything she puts her hand to....and then Trump will be right there saying "See? I told you so!" If she manages to avoid being impeached, then by the next election, four years from now, she will have decimated the image of the Democratic party and then Trump will win. By that time, no one will care about what he says or does. They will welcome any ridiculous idea he comes up with....because we're at the end of our rope and we've had it.

America attempted to try and come up with a fairer political system back in the day.....but people are corrupt and then they corrupt the system and change it.

I think the idea is to distract the people with silly WWF-like games and "debates" (if you can call them that, anymore)....In the meantime, something much more insidious is in play.

Does anyone think that humanity is "fixable" -that the most powerful countries in the world will ever shake hands and be best buddies? Will all the "big brothers" of the world ever help their smaller, less powerful "siblings"? Or, is humanity just going to continue sliding down the shithole? What does anyone reckon can be done to unify us, not only in a societal way, but just in a basic, human way?

While the pretty, flashing lights in all our living rooms continues to flash these silly faces talking shit to each other to keep us entertained for a few minutes so we can eat a microwave tv dinner and relax, nothing is actually being accomplished in the world.

Nothing is going to save humanity...no heroes...no great ideas...period. We can't get along, in general. Sure, on certain small scale basis we do....but we often even fight our own brothers and sisters!

Simple question: How many of our lives have been significantly changed by ANY president you can name?

I've been around for many elections -yet I've had to work my ass off everyday for years and years -(often just to make ends meet) -no matter who was elected. Which president made my life so much better? Answer: None of them! Do I think this election will produce any different results? Nope.

That's it.

Enjoy the show!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So killing unarmed citizens isn't wrong? That's interesting.


It depends on what those unarmed citizens are doing at the time of their killing.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So killing unarmed citizens isn't wrong? That's interesting.


It's all good in his world, dude - Just pump some shots into their backs as they are fleeing for their lives or club them to death, they'll be out of 'jail' in a few months...






This fucking *thing*, as example, should be tortured/burned to death in full view of thousands of his 'fellow officers'....die in martyrdom, might get the message across...


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It depends on what those unarmed citizens are doing at the time of their killing.


Nothing that would require deadly force, unless maybe they were all ninjas.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's all good in his world, dude - Just pump some shots into their backs as they are fleeing for their lives or club them to death, they'll be out of 'jail' in a few months...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the cop get prosecuted? I am guessing the answer is yes....


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Nothing that would require deadly force, unless maybe they were all ninjas.


Michael Brown required deadly force and he wasnt armed with anything but stupidity.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Michael Brown required deadly force and he wasnt armed with anything but stupidity.


Eric Garner too?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Did the cop get prosecuted? I am guessing the answer is yes....


Maybe he should be "slaughtered and served as Christmas dinner" to your overlord, Drumpf?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Maybe he should be "slaughtered and served as Christmas dinner" to your overlord, Drumpf?


I would just settle for prosecuted. BTW, isnt that kid white? I thought cops didnt attack white kids...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Eric Garner too?


The medical examiner ruled his death a homicide. He was prosecuted but the grand jury decided to let him off. 

You blaming that on the cops?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The medical examiner ruled his death a homicide. He was prosecuted but the grand jury decided to let him off.
> 
> You blaming that on the cops?


Yes, because the cops killed him.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yes, because the cops killed him.


Did they kill him on purpose? Was that what they were thinking when they approached him?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Did they kill him on purpose? Was that what they were thinking when they approached him?


Oh, so as long as they say that they didn't kill him on purpose, everything is good. Seems like solid reasoning. I wonder if they'd let me use the same excuse.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Oh, so as long as they say that they didn't kill him on purpose, everything is good. Seems like solid reasoning. I wonder if they'd let me use the same excuse.


No, as long as they prosecute cops who get it wrong when they kill someone. The system was followed here. The grand jury did not indict.

Eric Garner died because he chose to fight with the cops and that sucks for everyone.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, as long as they prosecute cops who get it wrong when they kill someone. The system was followed here. The grand jury did not indict.
> 
> Eric Garner died because he chose to fight with the cops and that sucks for everyone.


So it was his fault that he died?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So it was his fault that he died?


His actions contributed to his death. I think if the outcome was known before the struggle happened then nobody would have participated. 

Do you think the cops knew they were gonna kill the guy by arresting him?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! A cop is a tool like a gun or a dog. They dont make the laws, they just arrest you for violating them. Again, you are angry at the wrong entity. Make the legislators change the laws you dont like and maybe you wouldnt hate the cops so much.


Bro you're a tool. You are TFS to be filling so much thread space


----------



## testiclees (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> When was the last time you filled out a job application?? Race is certainly not a question unless it is the government asking and I am advocating they quit that and stop being racist.
> 
> In answer to your question, the last time I filled out a job application was 2002 and they did not ask my race.


grounds keeper for the cross making shop ...they know you're white and TFS to matter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah. He was suggesting using rubber bullets on people crossing the border and then then jail to deport.


don't forget beating and murdering immigrants too. he said that as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can thank the left for that. When slavery was outlawed, they segregated. When segregation was being debated they had the KKK. When segregation was outlawed, they used redlining and other forms of legal discrimination. When black people gained the right to vote they began painting everyone who opposed them as racist. Their goal is control over everyone but they are particularly concerned about controlling the black population by keeping them poor and keeping their numbers down.
> 
> Your husband is black? My husband is 100% mexican indian. He doesnt have a drop of spain in him. Just hot latin american flavor.
> 
> ...


so you guys are both teaming up with the KKK to vote for trump?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Thank you for demonstrating the liberal point of view by adding no content to the conversation with a bit of snarkiness... Go have a good cry about global warming...


Jackass the content was that your idiot B&W interpretations are like tits on a bull. You exhibit the expected response from conservative half wits, ignore the content and bray like a fucking burro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The only entity in America that still seems focused on race is the government.


is that why you call obama a "halfrican"?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't forget beating and murdering *people of color*, too. he said that as well.


Now now, let's be fair here.....




....He only advocates that at his rallies!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is that why you call obama a "halfrican"?


Did he _really_ use that word?


Sicko.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Did he _really_ use that word?
> 
> 
> Sicko.


he sure did.

 

all while telling everyone to get over their white guilt.

his post was 'liked' by a member whose name pays homage to "1488", referring to "the 14 words" that white supremacists live by and "88", a code for "heil hitler".

so his rhetoric clearly does appeal to the white supremacist crowd.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he sure did.
> 
> View attachment 3725053
> 
> ...


Another frightened, poorly educated, and likely envious Caucasoid. Pusssssssy.


----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2016)

No charges for Hillary. did i hear that breaking news correct?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

ovo said:


> No charges for Hillary. did i hear that breaking news correct?


wow, no one saw that coming.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

This thread is gonna be b-o-m-b reading material come November when we all witness the 'Demolishing of Drumpf.'


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

ovo said:


> No charges for Hillary. did i hear that breaking news correct?


According to the FBI the ruling class is above the law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> According to the FBI the ruling class is above the law.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> According to the FBI the ruling class is above the law.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


She's cute, nice features...a bit thin, though.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Thank you for demonstrating the liberal point of view by adding no content to the conversation with a bit of snarkiness... Go have a good cry about global warming...


How is your research going? Speaking of your claim that your research give you more knowledge than a NASA scientist who has studied the subject for about 30 years, I'd like to ask you a question. Can you explain what causes seasonal variation in temperature and weather?



NLXSK1 said:


> According to the FBI the ruling class is above the law.


Did you know that Trump is a child rapist?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Everyone knows about police shootings. They're on the news seemingly weekly.


Yes I have seen police shootings on the news and yes a lot of police are shot by blacks. I also remember black lives matter having a hand in random shooting and killing of policeman that's terrorism and those are terrorist acts. So I get your point.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Yes I have seen police shootings on the news and yes a lot of police are shot by blacks. I also remember black lives matter having a hand in random shooting and killing of policeman that's terrorism and those are terrorist acts. So I get your point.


Yeah, OK


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 5, 2016)

Ba


NLXSK1 said:


> And if the cop is wrong they get prosecuted. Their prosecutions are on the news too!!
> 
> When was the last one you saw on the news that didnt get prosecuted because the 'Cop got away with it'....


Freddie Grays killer, not a single prosecution but Freddie remains dead. 

This is why minority's don't trust the police, who knows they might be the next one taken for a rough ride.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The medical examiner ruled his death a homicide. He was prosecuted but the grand jury decided to let him off.
> 
> You blaming that on the cops?


C'mon man you know damn well the prosecuters office works closely with the cops they're not going to indict cops.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Did they kill him on purpose? Was that what they were thinking when they approached him?


He was killed by an illegal choke hold banned by the police dept. yet a violation of the law occurred but nothing happened but you violate the law and sell cigarettes you have a great chance of getting killed. But then again all them cops from Stapleton section of Staten Island are mostly pussies anyway.

B4L


----------



## MeJuana (Jul 5, 2016)

My motto is if you're poor don't take risks because a poor man pays with his time because like Donald Trump says "time is money", but as we know money isn't time. It no time. Which is just chump change to those to whom I refer.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> He was killed by an illegal choke hold banned by the police dept. yet a violation of the law occurred but nothing happened but you violate the law and sell cigarettes you have a great chance of getting killed. But then again all them cops from Stapleton section of Staten Island are mostly pussies anyway.
> 
> B4L


He didnt die for selling cigarrettes he died because he decided to resist arrest. And no, it isnt justification, it is something that can happen when you decide to fight cops.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He didnt die for selling cigarrettes he died because he decided to resist arrest. And no, it isnt justification, it is something that can happen when you decide to fight cops.


it's funny how you sit there and defend the police killing an unarmed black man for selling cigarettes but will cry for months on end because hillary wasn't put in jail for being "careless" with her emails.

well, not funny. racist and tragic.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

"Something’s a bit familiar about the new Marvel character MODAAK.

In the first Spider-Gwen comic book published on June 9th (offering a fresh take on the Spider-Man origin story), a new villain named MODAAK (Mental Organism Designed as America’s King) is introduced from author Jason Latour.

According to the blog Obsev.com, MODAAK lives on the U.S./Mexican border, he hates “foreign filth,” and his orange head is so ‘uuge that it can’t be supported by its legs. And if the inspiration for this character still doesn’t ring a bell, the man’s face looks exactly like Donald Trump’s.


MODAAK (Marvel)
“He is also armed with realistically tiny hands which, just like in real life, are a source of chagrin for the supervillain,” writes Obsev.com’s Luke Fegenbush:

_Fortunately for the fictional United States, MODAAK was (spoiler alert) stopped by Captain America, which feels extra appropriate coming from Earth 65’s black, female Cap. In this universe, at least, he was stopped before dominating the world._

_Trump, acting against his usual M.O., did not comment on how both the supervillain and comic book creation share an orange, pouty face or similar political agendas. But it doesn’t take a maniacal supervillain to know that this isn’t something you want to call attention to."
_
I wonder if there will be a storyline where 'MODAKK' screws his own daughter, fails miserably in every business venture, and builds a giant 'space wall' ?



Love ya, Marvel - I knew that the 'spiritual' sons and daughters of Stan and Kirby wouldn't stand idly by and NOT comment on Orange Hitler!


----------



## twistedentities (Jul 6, 2016)

You sheeple that stand for Hillary are part of brainwashed and indoctrinated America. Your comments and beliefs show that your souls are lost to an evil that seeks the destruction of this country. Enjoy you short victories. Eternity is forever. Call me what you want, say what you will. There is no common sense behind your thought. Only ignorance and hate. The big difference with her becoming president is that the damage she will bring will be irreversible.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> The big difference with her becoming president is that the damage she will bring will be irreversible.


name 5 things that President Clinton (part 2) will do that will cause irreversible damage.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> You sheeple that stand for Hillary are part of brainwashed and indoctrinated America. Your comments and beliefs show that your souls are lost to an evil that seeks the destruction of this country. Enjoy you short victories. Eternity is forever. Call me what you want, say what you will. There is no common sense behind your thought. Only ignorance and hate. The big difference with her becoming president is that the damage she will bring will be irreversible.




Jesus freak, eh? You poor dear.....aren't you late for a Drumpf rally or a book burning?


----------



## twistedentities (Jul 6, 2016)

my faith has nothing to do with my political choices. I'm not a fan of trump either. I just thought there was more common sense and freed minds here. I don't need to justify how I feel.


----------



## twistedentities (Jul 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3725790
> 
> Jesus freak, eh? You poor dear.....aren't you late for a Drumpf rally or a book burning?
> 
> View attachment 3725797


Typical sheeple response. Get educated on what's really going on. Most Americans are already owned by other countries. This isn't about politics anymore. It's about doing what's right for our children and future generations


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Most Americans are already owned by other countries.


speak for yourself. i'm not.


twistedentities said:


> It's about doing what's right for our children and future generations


that's why trump will never get the nuke codes.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> Typical sheeple response. Get educated on what's really going on. Most Americans are already owned by other countries. This isn't about politics anymore. It's about doing what's right for our children and future generations




Praise be to the imaginary man in the sky - Yeeeeee hawwwww!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> my faith





twistedentities said:


> freed minds


those 2 don't go together. 

talk about sheeple, religions are just that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> those 2 don't go together.
> 
> talk about sheeple, religions are just that.


Whaddya mean?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> You sheeple that stand for Hillary are part of brainwashed and indoctrinated America. Your comments and beliefs show that your souls are lost to an evil that seeks the destruction of this country. Enjoy you short victories. Eternity is forever. Call me what you want, say what you will. There is no common sense behind your thought. Only ignorance and hate. The big difference with her becoming president is that the damage she will bring will be irreversible.


cool purple prose there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How did you and your husband wind up on food stamps ?


You can be formally educated and still be stubornly pigheaded and naive. Lol

He got in with the wrong crowd in the military and they ratted on him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't forget beating and murdering immigrants too. he said that as well.


He said other countries do that and we should take a page, not the whole book, from that.

Meaning a physically uncomfortable experience. Rubber bullets and jail time are both nonlethal yet uncomfortable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can be formally educated and still be stubornly pigheaded and naive. Lol
> 
> He got in with the wrong crowd in the military and they ratted on him.


that really doesn't explain how you trump lovers ended up on food stamps.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He said other countries do that and we should take a page, not the whole book, from that.
> 
> Meaning a physically uncomfortable experience. Rubber bullets and jail time are both nonlethal yet uncomfortable.


wow, so you are now trying to defend a guy who says we should beat and murder immigrants and shoot BLM protesters on site?

but you're totally not racist though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that really doesn't explain how you trump lovers ended up on food stamps.


Sure it does. Use your 



 

* IMAGINATION*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, so you are now trying to defend a guy who says we should beat and murder immigrants and shoot BLM protesters on site?
> 
> but you're totally not racist though.


Nonlethal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sure it does. Use your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, i'd rather just hear all abou thow you trump lovers ended up on government assistance.

aren't republicans supposed to be rugged individuals who pull themselves up by the bootstraps and are successful job creators?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nonlethal.


not even the KKK is advocating that we start shooting immigrants with rubber bullets.

i don't even think the KKK would be so extreme as to call for the shooting of BLM protesters on site, much less defend it like you just did.

but you're totally not racist though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> not even the KKK is advocating that we start shooting immigrants with rubber bullets.
> 
> i don't even think the KKK would be so extreme as to call for the shooting of BLM protesters on site, much less defend it like you just did.
> 
> but you're totally not racist though.


Nonlethal.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nah, i'd rather just hear all abou thow you trump lovers ended up on government assistance.
> 
> aren't republicans supposed to be rugged individuals who pull themselves up by the bootstraps and are successful job creators?


Republicans are those who believe in a small federal government.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nonlethal.


so beating immigrants and blacks is OK as long as it doesn't kill them. you must be one of those compassionate cuckservatives.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Republicans are those who believe in a small federal government.


nope, empirically wrong. republicans always grow the federal government.







notice how under republican presidents we get more government employees and bigger government?

now tell me about how banning abortion is part of the role of a small federal government. you're not that bright, so i'll wait.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> You sheeple that stand for Hillary are part of brainwashed and indoctrinated America. Your comments and beliefs show that your souls are lost to an evil that seeks the destruction of this country. Enjoy you short victories. Eternity is forever. Call me what you want, say what you will. There is no common sense behind your thought. Only ignorance and hate. The big difference with her becoming president is that the damage she will bring will be irreversible.


Their are brainwashed sheeple on the republican and democratic sides of the U.S. government. The same applies to Liberals, Conservatives, Neo-Liberals, and Neo-Conservatives. 

Enjoy your religious brainwashing.


----------



## twistedentities (Jul 6, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Their are brainwashed sheeple on the republican and democratic sides of the U.S. government. The same applies to Liberals, Conservatives, Neo-Liberals, and Neo-Conservatives.
> 
> Enjoy your religious brainwashing.


I agree that all sides have been duped. I'm far from religiously brainwashed. Faith is far different from religion. My faith tought me to care about others, that all life is precious. To help those in need. And it taught me how to identify what good and what's evil. I didn't find that faith from being brainwashed by my parents, church,school...it was learned on my own two feet. And what I've found is solid and can't be shaken. Never have I pushed it on anyone here. I don't follow the wackjob televangelists or the big churches because they have deceived many. These a holes that assault ppl such as planned parenthood are no part of what I believe.
I look at Hillary and trump with an unbiased opinion. If ppl can't see Hillary for what she is, there is nothing gonna clear your eyes. I've seen what trump has done to his home city and state. He built these big "beautiful" casinos to be seen for miles. When you walk the streets next to them, you see the true damage that's been done.
I don't need anymore proof that both candidates have hurt ppl and can't understand why anyone stands behind either of them. Are we as a nation gonna stand idley by and let these ppl do this to our country? Why are we settling for either of them? Why arent we in front of the whitehouse fighting for change? Because we are either too busy struggling to survive and take care of our families, fallen into the self entitled mindset that we don't have to do anything because someone else should, or truly numb to reality. You guys argue all day on this stuff, ridicule, insult, call each other child molesters, rapist, racists, bigots....and tbh, there's some pretty eft up ppl here, and change nothing in real life. This country was founded on freedom and it doesn't matter who the founding fathers were or what they did because it was over 200 yrs ago. We are at a turning point. Our govt has turned us against each other, they care nothing for us. We've got to take it back and it's not through voting this election. Sorry so long winded and in ub's words "purple prose". I get superfluous when I'm medicated.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so beating immigrants and blacks is OK as long as it doesn't kill them. you must be one of those compassionate cuckservatives.


Illegal immigrants does not equal blacks.

Blacks are citizens and illegal immigrants are not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Illegal immigrants does not equal blacks.
> 
> Blacks are citizens and illegal immigrants are not.


oh yeah, he said black people should be shot on sight, not beaten.

immigrants were the ones who would get beaten or murdered.

well, keep on defending that racist hate speech and see where it takes ya.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, empirically wrong. republicans always grow the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are assuming a great deal about me.

Republicans are supposed to be for states rights and democrats are for federal rights.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh yeah, he said black people should be shot on sight, not beaten.
> 
> immigrants were the ones who would get beaten or murdered.
> 
> well, keep on defending that racist hate speech and see where it takes ya.


Keep putting words in people's mouths and I will keep giving you shit over it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

> Republican National Committee Chairman Reince Priebus called Lynch's decision a "slap in the face" in a statement late Wednesday.
> 
> “Many Americans will understandably have a difficult time believing the Obama Justice Department conducted a fair and impartial investigation when you have the attorney general secretly meeting with Bill Clinton and the Clinton campaign leaking Lynch could remain as AG, all just days before it was announced charges would not be pursued," he said. "Those who have mishandled classified information have had their security clearances revoked, lost their jobs, faced fines, and even been sent to prison, yet Hillary Clinton is being allowed to play by a different set of rules."


----------



## Rayne (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> I agree that all sides have been duped. I'm far from religiously brainwashed. Faith is far different from religion. My faith tought me to care about others, that all life is precious. To help those in need. And it taught me how to identify what good and what's evil. I didn't find that faith from being brainwashed by my parents, church,school...it was learned on my own two feet. And what I've found is solid and can't be shaken. Never have I pushed it on anyone here. I don't follow the wackjob televangelists or the big churches because they have deceived many. These a holes that assault people such as planned parenthood are no part of what I believe.
> 
> I look at Hillary and trump with an unbiased opinion. If people can't see Hillary for what she is, there is nothing that is gonna clear your eyes. I've seen what trump has done to his home city and state. He built these big "beautiful" casinos to be seen for miles. When you walk the streets next to them, you see the true damage that's been done.
> 
> I don't need anymore proof that both candidates have hurt people and I can't understand why anyone stands behind either of them. Are we as a nation gonna stand idely by and let these people do this to our country? Why are we settling for either of them? Why are not we in front of the white house fighting for change? Because we are either too busy struggling to survive and take care of our families, fallen into the self entitled mindset that we don't have to do anything because someone else should, or truly numb to reality. You guys argue all day on this stuff, ridicule, insult, call each other child molesters, rapist, racists, bigots...and tbh, there is some pretty messed up people here, and change nothing in real life. This country was founded on freedom and it doesn't matter who the founding fathers were or what they did because it was over 200 yrs ago. We are at a turning point. Our governmentt has turned us against each other, they care nothing for us. We've got to take it back and its not through voting this election. Sorry so long winded and in ub's words "purple prose". I get superfluous when I'm medicated.


Religion [Politics, Islam, Buddhism, Catholicism, Christianity(non denominational or denominational), Atheism, etc] is a system of beliefs or a mindset that is backed by some implied authority. The authority can be the government, science, or a book (IE: The Bible, Quran, Torah, Talmud, Tripitaka/tipitaka, etc). Religion also means back to bondage or bondage again.

"Faith"- is an unwavering stand for or against something regardless of the existence of contrary information presented to you, until the contrary is disproved or proved.

Brain washing is also voluntary and self induced. Brain washing is the continued reinforcement of a particular mindset, belief system, thoughts, teachings, ideologies, principles, etc until something is disproved or proved.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2016)

Seriously how the fuck could it have gotten this far. We are talking about a fucking bigoted, tasteless, oafish demagogue whose political claim to fame was Obama's birth cert. How does a being exposed as a mistaken racist lout lead to candidate of the Republican party. Seriously think about it. The right is sick with fear and anger. Trump is the result.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Seriously how the fuck could it have gotten this far. We are talking about a fucking bigoted, tasteless, oafish demagogue whose political claim to fame was Obama's birth cert. How does a being exposed as a mistaken racist lout lead to candidate of the Republican party. Seriously think about it. The right is sick with fear and anger. Trump is the result.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3726096


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> I agree that all sides have been duped. I'm far from religiously brainwashed. Faith is far different from religion. My faith tought me to care about others, that all life is precious. To help those in need. And it taught me how to identify what good and what's evil. I didn't find that faith from being brainwashed by my parents, church,school...it was learned on my own two feet. And what I've found is solid and can't be shaken. Never have I pushed it on anyone here. I don't follow the wackjob televangelists or the big churches because they have deceived many. These a holes that assault ppl such as planned parenthood are no part of what I believe.
> I look at Hillary and trump with an unbiased opinion. If ppl can't see Hillary for what she is, there is nothing gonna clear your eyes. I've seen what trump has done to his home city and state. He built these big "beautiful" casinos to be seen for miles. When you walk the streets next to them, you see the true damage that's been done.
> I don't need anymore proof that both candidates have hurt ppl and can't understand why anyone stands behind either of them. Are we as a nation gonna stand idley by and let these ppl do this to our country? Why are we settling for either of them? Why arent we in front of the whitehouse fighting for change? Because we are either too busy struggling to survive and take care of our families, fallen into the self entitled mindset that we don't have to do anything because someone else should, or truly numb to reality. You guys argue all day on this stuff, ridicule, insult, call each other child molesters, rapist, racists, bigots....and tbh, there's some pretty eft up ppl here, and change nothing in real life. This country was founded on freedom and it doesn't matter who the founding fathers were or what they did because it was over 200 yrs ago. We are at a turning point. Our govt has turned us against each other, they care nothing for us. We've got to take it back and it's not through voting this election. Sorry so long winded and in ub's words "purple prose". I get superfluous when I'm medicated.


I like reading your extravagant posts. I tend to wax poetic when I am at a keyboard. I am more direct on my phone.

I'm kind of on the lesser of two evils side.

I don't want hillary to be president and if it takes a trump to stop it sobeit.

I dont think it is possible for a third party to win.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like reading your extravagant posts. I tend to wax poetic when I am at a keyboard. I am more direct on my phone.
> 
> I'm kind of on the lesser of two evils side.
> 
> ...


"poetic" No, their is nothing 'poetic' about your labored text, witless reasoning and flaccid imagination.

You're the type of numb, half wit who follows up an articulate comment by a master of our times with a thoughtless, insensitive and juvenile hitler stache on a woman. You've gone feral.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "poetic" No, their is nothing 'poetic' about your labored text, witless reasoning and flaccid imagination.


Lol. Im on my phone. I dont type as fast on my phone so I don't bother to expand on my key points.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. Im on my phone. I dont type as fast on my phone so I don't bother to expand on my key points.


Expand? No thanks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Expand? No thanks


I know. You like my penis flaccid. Shall I press it against you?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know. You like my penis flaccid. Shall I press it against you?


Is this what you consider "waxing poetic" ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2016)

get a room you2..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Keep putting words in people's mouths and I will keep giving you shit over it.


i'm not doing anything like that. panhead said we need to start murdering immigrants and black people and you defended him because you are totally not racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm kind of on the lesser of two evils side.


so you chose a racist, fascist, hate-monger over the most qualified public servant we have had in decades?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> get a room you2..


Suck her cock dude


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Suck her cock dude


No you go ahead......


----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No you go ahead......


Crafty, i see what you did there.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you chose a racist, fascist, hate-monger over the most qualified public servant we have had in decades?


I can't even be angry with her anymore, dude....it's just _so fucking sad_....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 6, 2016)

why do ppl debate over the lesser of two evils whe its more than obvious to even the least retarded among us that the fucking system is broken and the game is rigged. we don't choose shit...we are given a choice between the lesser of two evils....oh woe is me....thank god I don't have kids


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Is this what you consider "waxing poetic" ?


I consider it foreplay.

Unless you want to call it poetic. Then you could wax it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Crafty, i see what you did there.


But have you heard about the opening at the local hospital, in the circumcision department? All the skins you can eat, no boss around to give you the shaft, and the chance to get _ahead_!



Spoiler


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I consider it foreplay.
> 
> Unless you want to call it poetic. Then you could wax it.


You speaking about sex makes me cringe. I associate you with a feral sow, minus the animal grace.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2016)

"Two lunches" brilliant.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3726156


Abe, how could you...don't align dear Pepe with that vomitus monster...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jul/07/donald-trump-sexual-assault-lawsuits-norm-lubow


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2016)

I listened to Trumps 'speech' last night.

Observations:


He doesn't give speeches; he tells stories and speaks the truth as he sees it..right or wrong it's his style and I can see his draw. It's like the difference between visual learners and not. He's not a politician; he's an entertainer.
I really appreciated hearing his side of the Brexit/Turnberry story which all fell into place and he can't lie that well..he was telling the truth.
There was only one time that he said an outright nontruth and it was so minuscule I can't even remember what it was.
I see a father; a business man who's had his own share of fallout from Atlantic City high interest loans that were only available at the time. So in essence, he's had his share, too.
This has given me pause and I need to see what Bernie comes up with besides pending free tuition which is huge but I need more than Hillarys less than sterling word that it will happen..I need to see something immediate like getting rid of DWS..which was Bernies #1 obvi they can't say but he's no longer talking about..did it ALREADY happen?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I listened to Trumps 'speech' last night.
> 
> Observations:
> 
> ...


Check out my link to the origin of rape allegations.

Trump may be the literal definition of diamond in the rough. He is probably the only person who stands a chance of beating hillary in this election too.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I listened to Trumps 'speech' last night.
> 
> Observations:
> 
> ...


What speech did you watch???
I saw a crazy manic on stage, who could not stay on message.
A bumbling fool that should never hold the office of POTUS.
I could never imagine this idiot giving a speech to the UN, we would be the laughing stock of the world.
mosquitoes WTF


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> a business man who's had his own share of fallout from Atlantic City high interest loans that were only available at the time.


from USA Today:
"Trump pushed to take over, saying he needed full control to get prime financing instead of high-interest, high-risk junk bonds.

“The rates are so high on the junk bonds that they make the company – (a company) that could have been a very good company – they make them junk,” Trump told the state commission at a Feb. 8, 1988, hearing. “So, it’s like a self-fulfilling prophecy almost.”

Trump’s testimony sold himself as a skilled manager who could achieve deals where others failed and get banks to offer better financing. “I mean, the banks call me all the time. It’s easier to finance if Donald Trump owns it.”

Then Trump financed the Taj with exactly what he promised he would not: $675 million in junk bonds at 14% interest, bankruptcy records show."

no matter how much you polish a turd, it's still a turd.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> name 5 things that President Clinton (part 2) will do that will cause irreversible damage.


Take away your guns,disrupt the middle east,stir up racial tension,import syrian refugees,fuck us on trade,open the border,encourage civil unrest and rioting,sell out to big pharma and turn this country even more gay than it already is while celebrating abortion. And those are just the plans she tells us about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump may be the literal definition of diamond in the rough.


that's a funny way of describing a racist who likes to fuck 14 year old kids.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Take away your guns,disrupt the middle east,stir up racial tension,import syrian refugees,fuck us on trade,open the border,encourage civil unrest and rioting,sell out to big pharma and turn this country even more gay than it already is while celebrating abortion. And those are just the plans she tells us about.


i hope a gay syrian refugee rapes you at gunpoint.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i hope a gay syrian refugee rapes you at gunpoint.


Sounds kind of exciting.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i hope a gay syrian refugee rapes you at gunpoint.


Is that rand paul on your avatar. Either that or its bearkat giving you a hug.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's a funny way of describing a racist who likes to fuck 14 year old kids.


...And wants to fuck his own daughter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Is that rand paul on your avatar. Either that or its bearkat giving you a hug.


no need to respond to the same post twice now, skinhead. just keep focusing on exposing that holohoax conspiracy for all the sheeple while you cling tenaciously to your gun. it will keep you safe from the gay syrian refugees who want to rape you.

also, tranvestites.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 7, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> You sheeple that stand for Hillary are part of brainwashed and indoctrinated America. Your comments and beliefs show that your souls are lost to an evil that seeks the destruction of this country. Enjoy you short victories. Eternity is forever. Call me what you want, say what you will. There is no common sense behind your thought. Only ignorance and hate. The big difference with her becoming president is that the damage she will bring will be irreversible.


Hillary is the better choice any day of the week, Trump espouses HATE and that cannot win in November.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Republicans are those who believe in a small federal government.


Huh? Republicans are the ones who blows up governments, they TALK about smaller Governments but we know that's not true.

B4L


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Take away your guns,disrupt the middle east,stir up racial tension,import syrian refugees,fuck us on trade,open the border,encourage civil unrest and rioting,sell out to big pharma and turn this country even more gay than it already is while celebrating abortion. And those are just the plans she tells us about.


all you trumpsters claim this bad trade relationship with China. so let's raise tariffs on all goods from China right? then we pay more at the store and then China ups its' tariffs on our exports. lose- lose situation. 

i'll come down to Fountain and help you pack up a UHaul and give you $10 for gas money to get to Canada.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> all you trumpsters claim this bad trade relationship with China. so let's raise tariffs on all goods from China right? then we pay more at the store and then China ups its' tariffs on our exports. lose- lose situation.
> 
> i'll come down to Fountain and help you pack up a UHaul and give you $10 for gas money to get to Canada.


I don't buy stuff made in China if at all possible, so raise the price on it.With the trade imbalance, we have nothing to lose and everything to gain. It's the other countries who don't want a "trade war". Notice how all the other countries we trade with want Hillary so bad. If I can't buy something made in the U.S. then my second choice is something made in North America. I try and do my part and vote with my pocketbook.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I don't buy stuff made in China if at all possible, so raise the price on it.With the trade imbalance, we have nothing to lose and everything to gain. It's the other countries who don't want a "trade war". Notice how all the other countries we trade with want Hillary so bad. If I can't buy something made in the U.S. then my second choice is something made in North America. I try and do my part and vote with my pocketbook.


post more pics of that incredibly shitty weed you grow.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no need to respond to the same post twice now, skinhead. just keep focusing on exposing that holohoax conspiracy for all the sheeple while you cling tenaciously to your gun. it will keep you safe from the gay syrian refugees who want to rape you.
> 
> also, tranvestites.


He DOES seem to be quite LGBTQ-phobic/obsessed, doesn't he? Always with the "this is GAY" and "fag", tsk tsk tsk...

He must want the cock BADLY, a true power bottom!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Jul 7, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> I agree that all sides have been duped. I'm far from religiously brainwashed. Faith is far different from religion. My faith tought me to care about others, that all life is precious. To help those in need. And it taught me how to identify what good and what's evil. I didn't find that faith from being brainwashed by my parents, church,school...it was learned on my own two feet. And what I've found is solid and can't be shaken. Never have I pushed it on anyone here. I don't follow the wackjob televangelists or the big churches because they have deceived many. These a holes that assault ppl such as planned parenthood are no part of what I believe.
> I look at Hillary and trump with an unbiased opinion. If ppl can't see Hillary for what she is, there is nothing gonna clear your eyes. I've seen what trump has done to his home city and state. He built these big "beautiful" casinos to be seen for miles. When you walk the streets next to them, you see the true damage that's been done.
> I don't need anymore proof that both candidates have hurt ppl and can't understand why anyone stands behind either of them. Are we as a nation gonna stand idley by and let these ppl do this to our country? Why are we settling for either of them? Why arent we in front of the whitehouse fighting for change? Because we are either too busy struggling to survive and take care of our families, fallen into the self entitled mindset that we don't have to do anything because someone else should, or truly numb to reality. You guys argue all day on this stuff, ridicule, insult, call each other child molesters, rapist, racists, bigots....and tbh, there's some pretty eft up ppl here, and change nothing in real life. This country was founded on freedom and it doesn't matter who the founding fathers were or what they did because it was over 200 yrs ago. We are at a turning point. Our govt has turned us against each other, they care nothing for us. We've got to take it back and it's not through voting this election. Sorry so long winded and in ub's words "purple prose". I get superfluous when I'm medicated.


Trump built his Casinos in Atlantic City, N.J. not N.Y., gambling was illegal in N.Y. when Trump built his Casinos.

Everyone hates that MF here in NY
He's not a charitable person his bottom line is all he cares about. 

He's so despised that he lost his own district here in NY in the primaries.

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3726547 View attachment 3726548


had no idea you were a woman.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Huh? Republicans are the ones who blows up governments, they TALK about smaller Governments but we know that's not true.
> 
> B4L


Yes. Lots of hypocrisy on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

The tall ones are ripped bubba and the short bushy ones are from Zacatecas, Mexico.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes. Lots of hypocrisy on both sides of the aisle.


what in the fuck are you blathering about?

you claim republicans want smaller government. it is pointed out to you that they do the opposite of that every time. hence hypocrisy.

and so you try to blame it on democrats?

just pathetic. please don't vote.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2016)

lol lets see some bud buck grew, I heard you are a shit grower bucky, ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 3726557 View attachment 3726558 View attachment 3726559


hmm.. looks like all that stuff is made in China. your reflectors, the floor fan, the hydrofarm controller, the black plastic buckets.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what in the fuck are you blathering about?
> 
> you claim republicans want smaller government. it is pointed out to you that they do the opposite of that every time. hence hypocrisy.
> 
> ...


Both sides are screwing us. Fact.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> hmm.. looks like all that stuff is made in China. your reflectors, the floor fan, the hydrofarm controller, the black plastic buckets.


Bought most of my grow stuff used. My big ticket items like cars,tools,shoes and other things are american, if possible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol lets see some bud buck grew, I heard you are a shit grower bucky, ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Both sides are screwing us. Fact.


yep, the republicans are screwing us with pointless wars and the most massive deficit of all time, and dmocrats are sc4rewing us by getting us out of those wars and slashing the deficit by over a trillion.

sounds like you have it all figured out.

please don't vote.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


That's my shoreline grown outdoors by another grower. Not too bad for an old school sativa grown outdoors.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, the republicans are screwing us with pointless wars and the most massive deficit of all time, and dmocrats are sc4rewing us by getting us out of those wars and slashing the deficit by over a trillion.
> 
> sounds like you have it all figured out.
> 
> please don't vote.


You think hillary will keep us out of nation building and won't lie to get us into another war.

Hahaha, you so crazy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You think hillary will keep us out of nation building and won't lie to get us into another war.
> 
> Hahaha, you so crazy.


everything you have thought so far has been proven wrong. like every republican i have ever known, you are delusional, empty headed, racist, and unremittingly wrong about everything, all the time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

One of the wholesale facilities that dispensaries are able to buy from is growing Shoreline and a few other of my strains so they will hit the shelves this fall across the state. Stay tuned. Right about the time Trump wins.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


Did you know that roadkill skunk looks like that, yep those red hairs and smell.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Did you know that roadkill skunk looks like that, yep those red hairs and smell.


only plucked it about a year early.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2016)

is this one of yours bucky +


UncleBuck said:


>


 omfg don't you know how to finish a plant, that is total shit and u would not be able to sell that to my buyer, he would laugh his arse off


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> is this one of yours bucky +
> 
> omfg don't you know how to finish a plant, that is total shit and u would not be able to sell that to my buyer, he would laugh his arse off


@shorelineOG 

LOL


----------



## testiclees (Jul 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hahaha, you so crazy.


Thats rich coming from asswipe the clown.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> is this one of yours bucky +
> 
> omfg don't you know how to finish a plant, that is total shit and u would not be able to sell that to my buyer, he would laugh his arse off


Phony jack ass nellie


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2016)

lol bucky you were brave trolling us the other day, needed backup before you started but I don't think mrsunshine want to play your filthy games you pathetic troll


----------



## Kalonji (Jul 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol bucky you were brave trolling us the other day, needed backup before you started but I don't think mrsunshine want to play your filthy games you pathetic troll


Bro you're a predictable, tiresome turd brain. Get lost.


----------



## Kalonji (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> One of the wholesale facilities that dispensaries are able to buy from is growing Shoreline and a few other of my strains so they will hit the shelves this fall across the state. Stay tuned. Right about the time Trump wins.


My dude don't tie your success to Trump's...he is a sure loser.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Take away your guns,disrupt the middle east,stir up racial tension,import syrian refugees,fuck us on trade,open the border,encourage civil unrest and rioting,sell out to big pharma and turn this country even more gay than it already is while celebrating abortion. And those are just the plans she tells us about.



Yeah, and I heard that right after Trump wins he will take away all of your guns, by force, and then make the gun owners be the first contestants in the new Hunger Games!

Except it will be called the Trump Games, of course!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, and I heard that right after Trump wins he will take away all of your guns, by force, and then make the gun owners be the first contestants in the new Hunger Games!
> 
> Except it will be called the Trump Games, of course!


He might pick Bernie as a running mate, that would confuse the shit out of people.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol bucky you were brave trolling us the other day, needed backup before you started but I don't think mrsunshine want to play your filthy games you pathetic troll


I'd ask if you ever _tire_ of saying hateful/stupid shit, but I already have my answer...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He might pick Bernie as a running mate, that would confuse the shit out of people.


Bernie is endorsing Hillary. 


This will happen publically next week in New Hampshire.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2016)

Donald's light has grown very dim. Impending doom for all his servants


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> He might pick Bernie as a running mate, that would confuse the shit out of people.


he's seriously considering his daughter Ivanka as VP. that way he can look at her tits more often .


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> from USA Today:
> "Trump pushed to take over, saying he needed full control to get prime financing instead of high-interest, high-risk junk bonds.
> 
> “The rates are so high on the junk bonds that they make the company – (a company) that could have been a very good company – they make them junk,” Trump told the state commission at a Feb. 8, 1988, hearing. “So, it’s like a self-fulfilling prophecy almost.”
> ...


Okay.

-but-

How much of a turd would you say Hillary is?..Bill?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Donald's light has grown very dim. Impending doom for all his servants


General Election: Trump vs. Clinton

Pew Research Clinton 51, Trump 42 Clinton +9
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton Rasmussen Reports Clinton 40, Trump 42 Trump +2
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton Reuters/Ipsos Clinton 44, Trump 33 Clinton +11
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Reuters/Ipsos Clinton 42, Trump 33, Johnson 6, Stein 4 Clinton +9
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson Pew Research Clinton 45, Trump 36, Johnson 11 Clinton +9


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

ABT2016.....


----------



## Rayne (Jul 7, 2016)

Just for the sake of information and politically speaking.... There are some conservative democrats and liberal republicans, just like there are some liberal democrats and conservative republicans. 

*Liberals* believe in government action to achieve equal opportunity and equality for all. It is the duty of the government to alleviate social ills and to protect civil liberties and individual and human rights. Believe the role of the government should be to guarantee that no one is in need. Liberal policies generally emphasize the need for the government to solve problems.
*
Conservatives* believe in personal responsibility, limited government, free markets, individual liberty, traditional "United States" values and a strong national defense. Believe the role of government should be to provide people the freedom necessary to pursue their own goals. Conservative policies generally emphasize empowerment of the individual to solve problems

*Neo-Conservative *in United States politics is someone presented as a conservative but who actually favors big government, interventionalism, and a hostility to religion in politics and government. The word means "newly conservative," and thus formerly liberal.

*Neo-Liberal* is similar to a neoconservative. Presented as a liberal but still holds some conservative ideologies / values.


----------



## coloradolivin (Jul 9, 2016)

One is promoting the idea of safety, and the other is a blatant race baiter. I know who I am voting for​


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3728103
> One is promoting the idea of safety, and the other is a blatant race baiter. I know who I am voting for​


yeah, we know you are voting for the racist, cheetoh-faced shitgibbon. birds of a feather.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> One is promoting the idea of safety, and the other is a blatant race baiter. I know who I am voting for​


Feel free to let your emotions guide you regarding a decisions on which liar to vote for. All election campaigns can be viewed as annoying sales pitches and or annoying minister sermons. 

Sales Wisdom: 1.You won't sell anything until you get rapport with the other person. Rapport is a state of emotional bonding, where they are aligned with you and vice versa. When you move, if you are in rapport, they will move too. 2. You don't sell products, benefits or solutions--you sell feelings. (From the “Trump University” Playbook found on page 100)

Master The Art Of Persuasion: The most persuasive words in the English language according to a study by the Psychology Department of Yale University are: You, New, Money, Easy, Discovery, Free, Results, Health, Save, Proven, Guarantee, and Love. They share three characteristics: they are simple, familiar and dramatic. (From the “Trump University” Playbook found on page 99)

"The final key to the way I promote is bravado. I play to people’s fantasies. " Donald J. Trump from The Art of the Deal. Put in other words, the quote states... As I am lying, I am using their fantasies against them, and hoping the stupid voters believe me.

Before you claim mr trump is not politician... all long term business persons are like career politicians. They both have to "Negotiate" with other people to get what they want done. To accurately judge if a business person is competent to hold a political position as baby politician look over his or her public business record. If you are just going by what is said on the campaign trail, you have not done your research.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

let me know when hillary starts averaging 30 points unfavorable, like your racist, cheetoh-faced shitgibbon is doing.

it is so easy to make white supremacists cry. you guys are just not that bright.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 9, 2016)

In the past week:
.
Donald Trump has jumped ahead of Hillary Clinton by 4 percentage points, the first time he has led her in a national poll since 38 days ago.

The poll of 1,000 likely voters from Rasmussen Reports found that 43 per cent would vote for Trump if the November election were held today, compared with 39 per cent for Clinton.

That represents a 9-point swing in just the last week: Seven days ago the same pollsters reported that Clinton was leading the presidential race by 5 points.
.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3667913/Trump-Republican-pulls-ahead-Hillary-Clinton-4-points-shock-poll-trailing-5-week-ago.html
.
^^^^ I trust the Brits reporting, over the bought off media here in the USA.
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> In the past week:
> .
> Donald Trump has jumped ahead of Hillary Clinton by 4 percentage points
> .


you are delusional.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 9, 2016)

No, just properly informed.
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> No, just properly informed.
> .


then why not mention the dozen polls where hillary is up by 8-12 points?

why only mention a single outlier poll which is not consistent with any other poll taken in the last month or two?


----------



## Rayne (Jul 9, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> In the past week:
> .
> Donald Trump has jumped ahead of Hillary Clinton by 4 percentage points, the first time he has led her in a national poll since 38 days ago.
> 
> ...


Of course trump is going to be ahead of hillary in the surveys of one particular poll reporter... Rasmussen Reports polls are biased toward the typical Republican states.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Of course trump is going to be ahead of hillary in one particular poll reporter... Rasmussen Reports polls are biased toward the typical Republican states.


yep. they are one of the least reliable pollsters out there. or at least they were in 2012. nearly a 4 point republican lean.

 

you'd have to be onestupidpony to put all your eggs in that basket.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 9, 2016)

For unbiased data reports similar to RealClearPolitics. Fivethirtyeight


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3728103
> One is promoting the idea of safety, and the other is a blatant race baiter. I know who I am voting for​


"The blacks"


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jul 10, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3728103
> One is promoting the idea of safety, and the other is a blatant race baiter. I know who I am voting for​


Mitt Romney? Again


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3728103
> One is promoting the idea of safety, and the other is a blatant race baiter. I know who I am voting for​


*"White Americans need to do a better job of listening when African Americans talk about the seen and unseen barriers they face every day."
*
So this statement constitutes "race baiting"?? Seriously? Please tell me that you're basing this on something other than this very benign statement. WTF?? I'm also talking to those who have decided to "like" this bullshit post. You fucking clowns are REALLY starting to tell on yourselves.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *"White Americans need to do a better job of listening when African Americans talk about the seen and unseen barriers they face every day."
> *
> So this statement constitutes "race baiting"?? Seriously? Please tell me that you're basing this on something other than this very benign statement. WTF?? I'm also talking to those who have decided to "like" this bullshit post. You fucking clowns are REALLY starting to tell on yourselves.


Bro think about it...they proudly support a fucking ass clown whose claim to fame is Obama's birth cert? WTF. How fucking thinly can you disguise appealing to the basest instincts, the lowest common denominator.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro think about it...they proudly support a fucking ass clown whose claim to fame is Obama's birth cert? WTF. How fucking thinly can you disguise appealing to the basest instincts, the lowest common denominator.


I get called that in here on a daily basis, and I've always known that it's just a defense mechanism for those who can't speak intelligently on the subject of race. Looking at this post though, actually shows me how low they've set set the "race baiter" bar. Apparently just saying the word "race" is enough.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *"White Americans need to do a better job of listening when African Americans talk about the seen and unseen barriers they face every day."
> *
> So this statement constitutes "race baiting"?? Seriously? Please tell me that you're basing this on something other than this very benign statement. WTF?? I'm also talking to those who have decided to "like" this bullshit post. You fucking clowns are REALLY starting to tell on yourselves.


I guess it was the fact that hillary seems to be shifting the blame and playing sympathetic when I know she is really a heartless bitch. That's why I tossed a like. Went and watched the speach. She sure is good at pretending to care now. 

She didnt give 2 efs when blm came and asked about her "super predator" comment.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro think about it...they proudly support a fucking ass clown whose claim to fame is Obama's birth cert? WTF. How fucking thinly can you disguise appealing to the basest instincts, the lowest common denominator.


Hillary was the one who started the birth certificate schtick.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I guess it was the fact that hillary seems to be shifting the blame and playing sympathetic when I know she is really a heartless bitch. That's why I tossed a like. Went and watched the speach. She sure is good at pretending to care now.
> 
> She didnt give 2 efs when blm came and asked about her "super predator" comment.


I can't stand her either, but to label this particular statement as "race baiting" (whatever in the fuck that actually is), is just completely ridiculous on every level. Please explain to me what is wrong with this statement.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary was the one who started the birth certificate schtick.


Trumps claim to fame is what I said

also consistent with the abysmal quality of your posts in general, your "hillary" claim is a fucking idiot's turd of nonsense.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

Obama in 2008





Obama now





Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Trumps claim to fame is what I said





Flaming Pie said:


> I guess it was the fact that hillary seems to be shifting the blame and playing sympathetic when I know she is really a heartless bitch. That's why I tossed a like. Went and watched the speach. She sure is good at pretending to care now.
> 
> She didnt give 2 efs when blm came and asked about her "super predator" comment.


those tired ass regurgitated, idiot talking points have begun to smell like puke. say something on your own, that you believe instead of the idiot shit your dump in here.

Phony fucking, half witted hypocrite


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I can't stand her either, but to label this particular statement as "race baiting" (whatever in the fuck that actually is), is just completely ridiculous on every level. Please explain to me what is wrong with this statement.


I was not making that assertion. I think she is disingenuous about her desire to help black people. Or anyone below the 1%.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> those tired ass regurgitated, idiot talking points have begun to smell like puke. say something on your own, that you believe instead of the idiot shit your dump in here.
> 
> Phony fucking, half witted hypocrite


Hypocritical is voting for the establishment when we know the establishment is corrupt.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hypocritical is voting for the establishment when we know the establishment is corrupt.


Ya it's like breathing while we know the air has pollution.

Youre so fucking shallow and afraid that you'll cling onto anything to avoid learning.

You're a fucking bot


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think she is disingenuous about her desire to help black people.


I happen to agree with this, but this also applies to, at least, 90% of washington.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I happen to agree with this, but this also applies to 99% of washington.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Obama in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check the polls or the odds, the country has drawn their own conclusions. Just like last election there is a huge clot of lost idiots hankering for something that aint never gonna happen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ya it's like breathing while we know the air has pollution.
> 
> Youre so fucking shallow and afraid that you'll cling onto anything to avoid learning.
> 
> You're a fucking bot


It's more like sucking on a tail pipe because the government says it is good for you.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's more like sucking on a tail pipe because the government says it is good for you.


It's not. Your imagination is blighted with fear and ignorance. Sucking tailpipes sounds like something youve done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary was the one who started the birth certificate schtick.


and she dropped it right after she discovered evidence to the contrary.

morons like you and your cheetoh-faced, racist shitbag of a hero perpetuated even after it was proven beyond all doubt.

then you started asking for his college transcripts, which is a nice way of implying that he is just a product of affirmative action.

your racist stains make me want to puke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and she dropped it right after she discovered evidence to the contrary.
> 
> morons like you and your cheetoh-faced, racist shitbag of a hero perpetuated even after it was proven beyond all doubt.
> 
> ...


So she did start it. Lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 10, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3728103
> One is promoting the idea of safety, and the other is a blatant race baiter. I know who I am voting for​


I know who I'm voting for I'm going to write in Tom Morello.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So she did start it. Lol


so you are trying to insult hillary for starting it, but voting for the guy who perpetuated it for years after that myth was dispelled?

jesusfuck, you are just not that bright.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

Here is another gem.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I happen to agree with this, but this also applies to, at least, 90% of washington.


Tom Morello cares but he is black.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> It's not. Your imagination is blighted with fear and ignorance. Sucking tailpipes sounds like something youve done.


Nah. Your metaphors just suck.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Snopes.com Trump and gaming license...


----------



## testiclees (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah. Your metaphors just suck.


Stupid fuck, my metaphors crush your childlike fantasies.


Flaming Pie said:


> So she did start it. Lol


Like your asshole candidate youll latch onto any lie in hopes of gaining credibility. You are a witless follower of a idiot. He talked birther bullshit for years. Hes an asshole. Your small minded bigotry and lies arent concealed by lame excuses and fabricated, juvenile level lies. You are full of ignorant, phony, losing shit just like the pathetic slime ball you endorse.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/sep/23/donald-trump/hillary-clinton-obama-birther-fact-check/

There is no record that Clinton herself or anyone within her campaign ever advanced the charge that Obama was not born in the United States. A review by our fellow fact-checkers at Factcheck.org reported that no journalist who investigated this ever found a connection to anyone in the Clinton organization.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Snopes.com Trump and gaming license...


 I went to Vegas about 7 or 8 years ago and I chatted up a cabbie about casinos. Since I used to go to the Taj Mahal I asked about Trumps presence on the strip. As we passed the Trump hotel he mentioned something about Steve Wynn's influence on the gaming board, a personal beef, and Trump pissing other people off as to why he can't get a license
I don't know how much of it was true but it sounded plausible.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Stupid fuck, my metaphors crush your childlike fantasies.
> 
> Like your asshole candidate youll latch onto any lie in hopes of gaining credibility. You are a witless follower of a idiot. He talked birther bullshit for years. Hes an asshole. Your small minded bigotry and lies arent concealed by lame excuses and fabricated, juvenile level lies. You are full of ignorant, phony, losing shit just like the pathetic slime ball you endorse.
> 
> ...


Politifact and factcheck lol

Like cattle waiting to be slaughtered.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Politifact and factcheck lol
> 
> Like cattle waiting to be slaughtered.


No need for facts, you know the "real" truth already. Too funny this


----------



## testiclees (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Politifact and factcheck lol
> 
> Like cattle waiting to be slaughtered.


That's your metaphor? Youre a witless sow. Failures of interpretation render your usages laughably ineffective. Your 'metaphor' reveals more about your oafish understanding of language and your sub par intelligence and pattern of psychological denial.

My initial point was that Trump's claim to fame was fanning a lie, a fucking stinking turd of a lie. It's the type of base, asshole politicking that rouses the lowest common denominator (you) and persists in keeping the GOP a laughable failure. Whether Hillary originated the birther question is not relevant to the fact that Trump used it like a hideous asshole for years. And his POS nit wits were jubilant over a pathetically fabricated joke. In your typical jack ass fashion you deflect this fact and cast blame on Hillary...you're a confounded half wit. Cite a reference to Hillary as birther. You cant because your practice is to regurgitate imbecile pablum you've be fed by other bigoted, failed half wits.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2016)

More than 2,000 students, alumni and faculty at the University of Pennsylvania's Wharton School have signed an open letter to Donald Trump saying they disagree with his rhetoric and policies.

The Republican presidential candidate graduated from Wharton in 1968 and has frequently touted his Ivy League education during the campaign.

The letter entitled, "You Do Not Represent Us"


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I can't stand her either, but to label this particular statement as "race baiting" (whatever in the fuck that actually is), is just completely ridiculous on every level. Please explain to me what is wrong with this statement.


I don't see as race baiting, just another of her incredulous attempts to get votes....


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

16,000 comments? Woa. I cannot believe there are actually people who would vote for a sick piece of crap like him.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> 16,000 comments? Woa. I cannot believe there are actually people who would vote for a sick piece of crap like him.


Rest easy, friend. At least half of these posts are merely to ridicule him.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> 16,000 comments? Woa. I cannot believe there are actually people who would vote for a sick piece of crap like him.


I don't think most of the commentators are voting for the Trumpster...lol


----------



## testiclees (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here is another gem.


"a gem" it's not it's another fucking rock hard 8 year old mineralized turd that you coughed up. No doubt you were one of the 'ladies' commenting on the merits of mrs romney vs mrs obama as first lady. I smell a fucking half witted racist cow slaving away for a loser that is going to bury your pitiful backwards agenda even deeper.


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I don't think most of the commentators are voting for the Trumpster...lol


Isn't he the nominee, though?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Isn't he the nominee, though?


 He is the DONALD...people want change and people are desperate for it, and I suppose desperate times call for desperate measures in the minds of many, that is what makes sense, in something so nonsensical..


----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> He is the DONALD...people want change and people are desperate for it, and I suppose desperate times call for desperate measures in the minds of many, that is what makes sense, in something so nonsensical..


Idk. Desperate times or not, it seems pretty straight forward to me. Voting for Trump would equal the exact opposite of change/progress, would it not?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Idk. Desperate times or not, it seems pretty straight forward to me. Voting for Trump would equal the exact opposite of change/progress, would it not?


Oh, I agree, just sizing up the whole situation, which really sucks for the USA no matter who gets voted in...IMO of course...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Idk. Desperate times or not, it seems pretty straight forward to me. Voting for Trump would equal the exact opposite of change/progress, would it not?


I think I am going to write in Morris the Cat...


----------



## testiclees (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Idk. Desperate times or not, it seems pretty straight forward to me. Voting for Trump would equal the exact opposite of change/progress, would it not?


You are correct. But heap racism, white power, plain ignorance and resentment over Obama on top and you get a shit stew of reactionary idiots who care not for facts or qualifications. You get straight up bigoted louts speaking out as if the dreams of former times might come true with Trump. It's a toxic condition.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 11, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I think I am going to write in Morris the Cat...


Morris your mentor, style & spiritual guide and political pundit. Apropos


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2016)

squishbox said:


> Idk. Desperate times or not, it seems pretty straight forward to me. Voting for Trump would equal the exact opposite of change/progress, would it not?


Depends what your definition of progress and change is. Hillary is worse for american business, the economy and our national security. 

Try reading and watching some of the content I have shared. The woman is not to be trusted.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You are correct. But heap racism, white power, plain ignorance and resentment over Obama on top and you get a shit stew of reactionary idiots who care not for facts or qualifications. You get straight up bigoted louts speaking out as if the dreams of former times might come true with Trump. It's a toxic condition.


Who knows, maybe we'll all get behind another candidate if the support is there. 

Right now trump has the greatest potential to beat hillary. If gary johnson or even jill stein look promising I may vote for them. 

Can't let hillary be in power. She is negligent, arrogant, and a liar.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who knows, maybe we'll all get behind another candidate if the support is there.
> 
> Right now trump has the greatest potential to beat hillary. If gary johnson or even jill stein look promising I may vote for them.
> 
> Can't let hillary be in power. She is negligent, arrogant, and a liar.


They're the same shitty people except hillary can do it professionally on a larger scale. Just bide your time. Look at the country Hillary is going to get; on the verge of massive civil unrest everyday, ISIS, steady for now but uncertain economic future, Brexit and China. Let her eat shit for 4 years. You've already lost the social issues (abortion gay rights), focus on repairing race relations (even use God if you want) and the economy. Take it back to the party of Lincoln with some sound fiscal policy and youll whoop Hillarys ass next election. Trump is a disturbing blip but put those angry white people to work and they will be yours for a couple of generations.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> They're the same shitty people except hillary can do it professionally on a larger scale. Just bide your time. Look at the country Hillary is going to get; on the verge of massive civil unrest everyday, ISIS, steady for now but uncertain economic future, Brexit and China. Let her eat shit for 4 years. You've already lost the social issues (abortion gay rights), focus on repairing race relations (even use God if you want) and the economy. Take it back to the party of Lincoln with some sound fiscal policy and youll whoop Hillarys ass next election. Trump is a disturbing blip but put those angry white people to work and they will be yours for a couple of generations.


I believe she will be president if things keep going as they have been. Hopefully enough people will see what a disgusting person she is and not vote for her but I doubt they will take the time to get to know her.

The federal government needs to start paying for things it has neglected and look for all ways to be more efficient and promote job creation. 

Gary Johnson is attractive to me but he is not the nominee and therefore will not get enough votes to over take hillary.

So I am left with trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Politifact and factcheck lol


yep, much better that we just blindly trust whatever youtube video you dig up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh, I agree, just sizing up the whole situation, which really sucks for the USA no matter who gets voted in...IMO of course...


nah. there is no compare here. 

on the one hand we have the most qualified candidate in many decades, on the other hand we have your hero, a racist, fascist, piece of shit with legs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Im here because I am not voting for hillary. Would it make you more comfortable if I just make an I hate hillary thread?
> 
> You see racism because of peer pressure.
> 
> ...


you have become unhinged, pile.

i see racism because you support a racist candidate. it really is that simple.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Depends what your definition of progress and change is. Hillary is worse for american business, the economy and our national security.
> 
> Try reading and watching some of the content I have shared. The woman is not to be trusted.





Flaming Pie said:


> Who knows, maybe we'll all get behind another candidate if the support is there.
> 
> Right now trump has the greatest potential to beat hillary. If gary johnson or even jill stein look promising I may vote for them.
> 
> Can't let hillary be in power. She is negligent, arrogant, and a liar.


why should we trust your analysis when it has been established beyond all doubt that you are uninformed, of exceedingly low intelligence, racist, and hypocritical?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The federal government





Flaming Pie said:


> promote job creation.


huh? it's called capitalism. so you want communism instead?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you have become unhinged, pile.
> 
> i see racism because you support a racist candidate. it really is that simple.


Dual citizenship or are you only a canadian citizen now? 

Hillary and bill are racists.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dual citizenship or are you only a canadian citizen now?
> 
> Hillary and bill are racists.


if you stopped listening to morons and repeating what they said, you'd sound like less of a moron yourself. granted, you would still be a moron, you just wouldn't sound like one so much.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

*"Conservatives’ Silence After Trump’s Anti-Semitic Attack Is a Bad Omen."*

Huh, whaddya know, even some of the cuntservitives are smelling the stench...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you stopped listening to morons and repeating what they said, you'd sound like less of a moron yourself. granted, you would still be a moron, you just wouldn't sound like one so much.


I check information out for myself. I see now why you are so obsessed with tiny penis. Hey shorty? 

I can only imagine the taunts. It explains why you turned into such a bully with a name like that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I check information out for myself.


that's probably not a good idea since you have consistently demonstrated an alarming lack of intelligence.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2016)

TRUMP! declared himself the Law And Order candidate today.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/07/11/trump-declares-himself-law-and-order-candidate-calls-for-anti-police-hostility-to-end.html

His most concrete policy to date is to tell us all to "stop it - right now!"

I pity the fools that he is getting through to. Me, I feel like I am getting pitched TRUMP! University every time he opens his mouth.

As onerous as Hillary is, this guy is absolutely the most ridiculous candidate I have ever seen and very clearly the most dangerous.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 11, 2016)

.


Flaming Pie said:


> Depends what your definition of progress and change is. Hillary is worse for american business, the economy and our national security.
> 
> Try reading and watching some of the content I have shared. The woman is not to be trusted.


She is just as bad for American Business as Trump. He can't do what he says he wants to do without fucking up the world economy. Its not going to happen. And if he can't get that changes where will his presidency go? 
No wall
No tariffs
No Muslim immigration ban
None of it is going to pass without a Congress who will just wait him out. Money talks and those PACs will still be here 4 years from now just like those Senators who Need the money. Why isn't campaign finance reform in Trump's platform? "Self Funding" (yeah right) is cool but why isn't he talking about wholesale changes? That's right because he needs those Senators but they don't need him.

She is just another politician. Most of us survived and even prospered a little under Bill. Just ride this one out and pick a clean centrist next time and you'll win.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I check information out for myself. I see now why you are so obsessed with tiny penis. Hey shorty?
> 
> I can only imagine the taunts. It explains why you turned into such a bully with a name like that.


*"information, imagine, explain"* NO. It's plainly documented on these pages that you are dumber than fuck, lacking in character and possess the judgement and moral qualities of a weasel along with a cringe worthy sense of humor. Take a look at the writing on the wall. The tiresome shit you treasure is poison.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *"information, imagine, explain"* NO. It's plainly documented on these pages that you are dumber than fuck, lacking in character and possess the judgement and moral qualities of a weasel along with a cringe worthy sense of humor. Take a look at the writing on the wall. The tiresome shit you treasure is poison.


Wasn't talking to you. Was talking to shorty.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's probably not a good idea since you have consistently demonstrated an alarming lack of intelligence.


Whatever shortfella.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right now trump has the greatest potential to beat hillary.


But what about tomorrow?

http://www.npr.org/2016/07/11/485533468/sanders-and-clinton-to-rally-together-in-new-hampshire


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> But what about tomorrow?
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2016/07/11/485533468/sanders-and-clinton-to-rally-together-in-new-hampshire


didn't everyone see he would pucker up and kiss her ass? did you really believe he was fighting to reform election financing and all that other bullshit he said? just another politician who folds under pressure.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

Plan for Vets



> I will appoint a Secretary of Veterans Affairs who will make it his or her personal mission to clean up the VA. The Secretary’s sole mandate will be to serve our Veterans – not bureaucrats, not politicians, but Veterans. Amazingly, President Obama’s VA Secretary recently downplayed concerns about waiting times by saying that people also wait in line at Disneyland.
> 
> I am going to use every lawful authority to remove and discipline federal employees or managers who fail our Veterans or breach the public trust.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Make America Rage Again!!


----------



## testiclees (Jul 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


Who the fuck is gonna sit though that imbecile fantasy bullshit.

Thrump is a hideous abomination and his followers are like cancer cells eager to metatastacize anywhere they are chaffing.


SamsonsRiddle said:


>


Bro when a fucking nit witted A hole posts hate boner vids only other nitwitted assholes are gonna view. Youre preaching to the choir of bigoted imbeciles


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Who the fuck is gonna sit though that imbecile fantasy bullshit.
> 
> Thrump is a hideous abomination and his followers are like cancer cells eager to metatastacize anywhere they are chaffing.
> 
> Bro when a fucking nit witted A hole posts hate boner vids only other nitwitted assholes are gonna view. Youre preaching to the choir of bigoted imbeciles


i'm sorry, i forgot this thread was only used to bash the next person who talks and not discuss the actual issues surrounding this country.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> i'm sorry, i forgot this thread was only used to bash the next person who talks and not discuss the actual issues surrounding this country.


OH forgive me. Was your intention to engage substantive discussion by posting those media files?

GTFOH lying lout.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 12, 2016)

what if both candidates are horrifying choices? I don't care for either one.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jul 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> what if both candidates are horrifying choices? I don't care for either one.


I say we should all vote none of the above.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> i'm sorry, i forgot this thread was only used to bash the next person who talks and not discuss the actual issues surrounding this country.


well gee golly, posting inane youtube videos was your attempt at discussing the actual issues? no wonder then you're voting for trump.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 12, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> I say we should all vote none of the above.


BONZA instead of talking shit on politics* DEAL WITH ACCUSATIONS OF FRAUD THAT PLAGUE YOUR ORGANIZATION*


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I think I am going to write in Morris the Cat...


I'm writing in Tommy the Cat.

"Tommy the Cat is my name and I say unto thee..."


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 12, 2016)

*What's up with the hair??

*


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> OH forgive me. Was your intention to engage substantive discussion by posting those media files?
> 
> GTFOH lying lout.


i was hoping to. i'm always hoping we can have some actual conversation on the subjects rather than all the divisiveness the administration and the media keeps trying to force us into.

here's another try: why the fuck is trump picking all these idiots as vp. I mean, not actual idiots like biden, but terrible vp choices.
Sessions is just another globalist insider (newt is in this category, too), pence is a complete pussy, christy is a bully who thinks he can boss people around by his size, and every other choice is just terrible. Any one of them that would take over if trump were unable to fill the role (killed, impeached, etc.) would be just another establishment clown with no backbone. I'm really hoping he picks someone out of left-field so we don't end up with any of these assholes.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> i was hoping to. i'm always hoping we can have some actual conversation on the subjects rather than all the divisiveness the administration and the media keeps trying to force us into.
> 
> here's another try: why the fuck is trump picking all these idiots as vp. I mean, not actual idiots like biden, but terrible vp choices.
> Sessions is just another globalist insider (newt is in this category, too), pence is a complete pussy, christy is a bully who thinks he can boss people around by his size, and every other choice is just terrible. Any one of them that would take over if trump were unable to fill the role (killed, impeached, etc.) would be just another establishment clown with no backbone. I'm really hoping he picks someone out of left-field so we don't end up with any of these assholes.


My dude it does not matter one fucking little bit who he picks. UNLESS Christie eats him


----------



## coloradolivin (Jul 12, 2016)

Rayne said:


> To accurately judge if a business person is competent to hold a political position as baby politician look over his or her public business record.


Trump has a success rate of 90 something percent on his "public business record"


----------



## coloradolivin (Jul 12, 2016)

YIKES!
​


----------



## testiclees (Jul 12, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> Trump has a success rate of 90 something percent on his "public business record"




who reported that his personal assistant or his mom?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> Trump has a success rate of 90 something percent on his "public business record"


obama has a better rate of success investing in solar energy through his DOE.

SOLYNDRA!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> Trump has a success rate of 90 something percent on his "public business record"


Instead of being a brainwashed fan looking for the just the good things... about the corrupt business person. Read this document... DNC files on trump.

While you are at it... “Trump University”… Here is the sales playbook
http://static.politico.com/25/88/783a0dca43a0a898f3973da0086f/trump-university-playbook.pdf

Kindly realize trump has been party to 3500 lawsuits, some of which are outlined in the DNC files. Furthermore there are currently three business fraud cases against mr. trump and trump university in addition to all of the tax fraud cases.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Instead of being a brainwashed fan looking for the just the good things... about the corrupt business person. Read this document... DNC files on trump.
> 
> While you are at it... “Trump University”… Here is the sales playbook
> http://static.politico.com/25/88/783a0dca43a0a898f3973da0086f/trump-university-playbook.pdf
> ...


not to mention he is being sued in federal court for raping a 13 year old child.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh Andrew...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh Andrew...


pretending to be a girl just doesn't work for you, david. your racism and idiocy inevitably comes across loud and clear.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> YIKES!
> ​


Lmao that is just fucking sad.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lmao that is just fucking sad.


 LOL...the best reason to vote Hillary in is to keep Trump out of office...yep I am going to run to the voting booths..


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lmao that is just fucking sad.


I guess when that is the only reason you have, that is what you say...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Instead of being a brainwashed fan looking for the just the good things... about the corrupt business person. Read this document... DNC files on trump.
> 
> While you are at it... “Trump University”… Here is the sales playbook
> http://static.politico.com/25/88/783a0dca43a0a898f3973da0086f/trump-university-playbook.pdf
> ...


But Hitlery is just squeaky clean...

Feel the Johnson cause it's the only choice we have.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> LOL...the best reason to vote Hillary in is to keep Trump out of office...yep I am going to run to the voting booths..


Well i was talking about the crowd chanting bernie.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well i was talking about the crowd chanting bernie.





Flaming Pie said:


> Well i was talking about the crowd chanting bernie.


LOL, and all I heard was the her saying to vote for Hillary to keep Trump out of office! I will have to listen again...selective hearing on my part, I am sure..


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> But Hitlery is just squeaky clean...
> 
> Feel the Johnson cause it's the only choice we have.


You are right...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> pretending to be a girl just doesn't work for you, david. your racism and idiocy inevitably comes across loud and clear.


You must really miss this David guy so very much Andrew, are you lonely without him. I assure you and the admins can tell you, I am not David, but since you need a new punching bag to make yourself feel more like a man, you can call me David or Mikie, or Matty, or Gary, or Danny, or Steve, or any other name, because we don't want you to feel like you do not have someone to take your anger out on...you would not have much of an existence without all that hostility.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> You must really miss this David guy so very much Andrew, are you lonely without him. I assure you and the admins can tell you, I am not David, but since you need a new punching bag to make yourself feel more like a man, you can call me David or Mikie, or Matty, or Gary, or Danny, or Steve, or any other name, because we don't want you to feel like you do not have someone to take your anger out on...you would not have much of an existence without all that hostility.


awwww, an angry little racist sock puppet is accusing me of hostility.

go pal around with some more racists. ya know, to show us how totally not hostile you are.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Oh Andrew...


Cringe worthy. Youre a virtuoso of vile.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 17, 2016)

Go Trump


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Go Trump


He will.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Scott Baio Says He’ll Be Speaking at the Republican National Convention*
One of Donald Trump‘s biggest celebrity supporters is Scott Baio––of _Happy Days_ and _Charles in Charge_––and he said on Fox News last night that he’s been invited to speak at the Republican National Convention this week. Baio told Jeanine Pirro that he’s expected to be speaking on Monday.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

NOTE: Persons marginally attached to the labor force are those who currently are neither working nor looking for work but indicate that they want and are available for a job and have looked for work sometime in the past 12 months. Discouraged workers, a subset of the marginally attached, have given a job-market related reason for not currently looking for work. Persons employed part time for economic reasons are those who want and are available for full-time work but have had to settle for a part-time schedule. Updated population controls are introduced annually with the release of January data. 

June is 9.9%

http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t15.htm


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2016)

how desperate can you be?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how desperate can you be?


Posting data and news is desperate. 

It's a vast right wing conspiracy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

Maybe we should quit worrying so much about corporate tax rates and start focusing on creating economic opportunities for employment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Posting data and news is desperate.
> 
> It's a vast right wing conspiracy.


i guess you're right.

it's totally obama's fault that people like you are sitting around, collecting food stamps and having babies that you can't afford on the taxpayer dime instead of actually going out and getting a job.

it's also hillary's fault too.

all we need to do is cut corporate taxes and they will magically create more jobs even though that does nothing to spur demand. fucking right wing smarts on display right there.

you have to be a pretty dim bulb to sit there and complain about people not working when you are one of those people who is able to work, but doesn't. to add insult, you even collect food stamps, welfare, and have kids you can't afford.

not only desperate, but hypocritical and pathetic.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's totally obama's fault that people like you are sitting around, collecting food stamps and having babies that you can't afford on the taxpayer dime instead of actually going out and getting a job.
> 
> it's also hillary's fault too.
> ...
> ...


This made me laugh. I love this post. cheers and peace


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> This made me laugh. I love this post. cheers and peace


please do not like my posts.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 17, 2016)

TRUMP 2016! If you want to get people off the food stamps!


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Has no one learned from the Brexit what happens when conservative, xenophophobic, misinformed wankers get what they want?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 17, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> TRUMP 2016! If you want to get people off the food stamps!


If that's your priority youre a fucking half wit.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> If that's your priority youre a fucking half wit.


All Americans should prioritize the Tax-payer's Dollar.

we are in debt as a nation, after all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess you're right.
> 
> it's totally obama's fault that people like you are sitting around, collecting food stamps and having babies that you can't afford on the taxpayer dime instead of actually going out and getting a job.
> 
> ...


Nah we need to start using tariffs more.

That goes against the globalist free trade mantra tho.

China seems to have no problem taxing our imports with a VAT of 17% right off the bat . Plus they have an import tax on our products of 9.7% while we only apply an import tax of 2.5% to their goods.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Has no one learned from the Brexit what happens when conservative, xenophophobic, misinformed wankers get what they want?


Why? What horrible tragedy has befallen the brits?

Do you mean the part where obama said they would have to get to the back of the line in trade?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 17, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> All Americans should prioritize the Tax-payer's Dollar.
> 
> we are in debt as a nation, after all.


Asswipe if you knew what "all americans" should do you wouldn't be taking imbecile shits on RIU.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 17, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-verizon&ei=lRCMV4-WOMuWmQGK3oPwDw&q=pound+to+dollar&oq=pound+&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.0.0i67j0i131i67j0i67l2j0.7035.9898.0.10542.19.14.0.4.4.0.162.1606.1j12.13.0....0...1c.1j4.64.mobile-gws-serp..11.7.585.0.kgmUhEVhsJQ


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah we need to start using tariffs more.
> 
> That goes against the globalist free trade mantra tho.
> 
> China seems to have no problem taxing our imports with a VAT of 17% right off the bat . Plus they have an import tax on our products of 9.7% while we only apply an import tax of 2.5% to their goods.


A little bit of 'knowledge' is a fucked up, scary thing. You can't construct a post that doesnt sound like it came from stepford wives camp but you've got a grip on intl trade policy? GTFOH you're a spineless wench aping idiot shit that youve been programmed with.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Even if he imposes a tariff on all apple products people would pay it and no jobs would be moved here.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 17, 2016)

*No fucking way the future looks like this*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

Numbers I posted are real. Go take a look.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe we should quit worrying so much about corporate tax rates and start focusing on creating economic opportunities for employment.


Trump is a business man, and he knows how to fix crucial problems such as these. He knows the framework of many different types of businesses, although he's most successful in real estate, and creating jobs. He is probably the most savvy presidential candidate in terms of economics ever to run. Just think how awful Hilary would be compared to that. She is clueless when it comes to money, and even worse, she doesn't care that America is in debt.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 17, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> Trump is a business man, and he knows how to fix crucial problems such as these. He knows the framework of many different types of businesses, although he's most successful in real estate, and creating jobs. He is probably the most savvy presidential candidate in terms of economics ever to run. Just think how awful Hilary would be compared to that. She is clueless when it comes to money, and even worse, she doesn't care that America is in debt.


Stop man just stop.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hillary is a gangster. Trump is the chump that gets shaken down by gangsters to get anything done.

She's a political pro. He's your drunk racist uncle that comments on his daughter's sexual development too much. And why does your uncle own a clothing shop and still look so disheveled and cheap? And how is it still in business?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2016)

Melania Trump is a keynote speaker this evening..such a nail biter..I can't wait!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *No fucking way the future looks like this*


It doesn't. The RNC is small as compared to DNC..Trump wouldn't win if every single republican voted AND throwing in Sanders 13M ( which has been estimated as high as 20M if the DNC didn't involve themselves).

I can't wait to hear how DWS gets the hoof..wondering if she's packing up her office right now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Hillary is a gangster. Trump is the chump that gets shaken down by gangsters to get anything done.
> 
> She's a political pro. He's your drunk racist uncle that comments on his daughter's sexual development too much. And why does your uncle own a clothing shop and still look so disheveled and cheap? And how is it still in business?


Like I said:


----------



## coloradolivin (Jul 19, 2016)

RV means registered voter, LV means likely voter

anyone else notice that trump is winning all the LV polls since the 28th?​


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Like I said:
> 
> View attachment 3735361


but you're going to vote for her though...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Melania Trump is a keynote speaker this evening..such a nail biter..I can't wait!


 
that excessive plagiarism had to be for a deliberate reason. 

Entire TeePee Campaign is starting to look like a hoax.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3736209 RV means registered voter, LV means likely voter
> 
> anyone else notice that trump is winning all the LV polls since the 28th?​


rasmussen is once removed from breitbart
their algorithm = call local gun club on land line for statistical data


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> rasmussen is once removed from breitbart
> their algorithm = call local gun club on land line for statistical data


That phone in the cabin in Oregon is still ringing. Bag of dicks sitting half used by its side.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> That phone in the cabin in Oregon is still ringing. Bag of dicks sitting half used by its side.


dried blood on a few of em


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Those big guns sure showed them government agents.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3736209 RV means registered voter, LV means likely voter
> 
> anyone else notice that trump is winning all the LV polls since the 28th?​


Not really. 

This is the week a republican candidate should be killing the other side. And you focus in on a few polls while ignoring the others. While Hillary is overall killing it, these polls aren't all that important right now. They only say what people say they would do right now. These polls aren't predictive of what will happen in November.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not really.
> 
> This is the week a republican candidate should be killing the other side. And you focus in on a few polls while ignoring the others. While Hillary is overall killing it, these polls aren't all that important right now. They only say what people say they would do right now. These polls aren't predictive of what will happen in November.


I think the gambling odds are a trustworthy predictor. (i know they failed on Brexit) Still , they are in the money minting business.

Today:

Hillary Clinton -240
Donald Trump +200
Other +1200
Trumps odds improved significantly on this latest update.

* US Presidential Election 2016 *
* 
US Presidential Election 2016 Hide 
*
Applies to the winning candidate. Others on Request 
Hillary Clinton
2/5
Donald Trump
2/1


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 19, 2016)

Interesting piece in the New Yorker:

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/07/25/donald-trumps-ghostwriter-tells-all?mbid=nl_160718_Daily&CNDID=21502917&spMailingID=9217394&spUserID=MTI0NDIxNzc5NTg0S0&spJobID=961427027&spReportId=OTYxNDI3MDI3S0


----------



## coloradolivin (Jul 23, 2016)

these DNC leaks are absolutely incredible. She can't make a single tweet without someone finding the phony strategy her focus group is trying to pull​


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 23, 2016)

@coloradolivin How bad is it when you have to make a separate Spanish Twitter account. Lol!!
Hillary's got Nothin! She Can't Keep Up With Trump!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 23, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> @coloradolivin How bad is it when you have to make a separate Spanish Twitter account. Lol!!
> Hillary's got Nothin!


How is that bad?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

Trump will appoint Chris Christie as Attorney General. Christie has said if AG he would enforce all federal drug laws...even in medical states....Christie would revise pot prohibition.....no thanks


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> How is that bad?


Not only is it highly Inefficient, it suggests that she cannot secure enough followers in her primary language, which is English.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> Not only is it highly Inefficient, it suggests that she cannot secure enough followers in her primary language, which is English.


Kaine speaks superb Spanish & can campaign in both English & Spanish....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> Great, but the 2 most common languages in the world are Mandarin, and English.


how many are US voters?....


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 23, 2016)

I would rather have Donald Trump's Business Expertise making deals with the predatory Chinese, which will be a big factor in the American Economy. It is impossible for Hillary to be truthful either in her tweets or in the deals that she would make for the people, because she is OWNED.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> I would rather have Donald Trump's Business Expertise making deals with the predatory Chinese, which will be a big factor in the American Economy. It is impossible for Hillary to be truthful either in her tweets or in the deals that she would make for the people, because she is OWNED.


I'll keep my pot.....no thank you


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 23, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> Not only is it highly Inefficient, it suggests that she cannot secure enough followers in her primary language, which is English.


That is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted.

http://www.thehypertexts.com/Donald Trump 666 Mark of the Beast.htm


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> I would rather have Donald Trump's Business Expertise making deals with the predatory Chinese, which will be a big factor in the American Economy. It is impossible for Hillary to be truthful either in her tweets or in the deals that she would make for the people, because she is OWNED.


actually, hillary is the most honest candidate. trump is by far the least honest candidate, probably of all time.







how does it feel to be so stupid, brainwashed, and uninformed? it must suck. 

also, while you're answering questions, what is it like to support the same candidate that the Ku Klux Klan is supporting? i imagine that must suck too, but then again, i have never supported the same candidate that th KKK does (unlike you).

thanks again!


----------



## coloradolivin (Jul 23, 2016)

HOLEE COCA COAL-EE! This is hillarys "go-to girl" no longer speaking!
this is nuts!​


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump will appoint Chris Christie as Attorney General. Christie has said if AG he would enforce all federal drug laws...even in medical states....Christie would revise pot prohibition.....no thanks



I hear that JJ! Christie is a major shit stain, and he would enhance cannabis prohibition.

However, most of these Trump supporters live in the deep South, or other States where pot is still completely illegal, so they must not care about prohibition reform. 

I believe they are envious of the progress that we have made, but don't think it will ever happen in their area, so they don't care. They just don't understand progress.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 24, 2016)

*Could Donald Trump Pass a Sanity Test?*
*http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/07/donald-trump-keith-olbermann-sanity-test*


*" in his year of campaigning, Donald Trump has called Lindsey Graham “a nut job,” Glenn Beck “a real nut job,” and Bernie Sanders “a wacko.” Trump has insisted Ben Carson’s got a “pathological disease,” and asked of Barack Obama: “Is our president insane?” He called Ted Cruz “unstable,” “unhinged,” “a little bit of a maniac,” and “crazy or very dishonest.” He also called the entire CNBC network “crazy.” He called Megyn Kelly “crazy”—at least six times."*


----------



## testiclees (Jul 24, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> I would rather have Donald Trump's Business Expertise making deals with the predatory Chinese, which will be a big factor in the American Economy. It is impossible for Hillary to be truthful either in her tweets or in the deals that she would make for the people, because she is OWNED.


 Delusional and willfully ignorant jackass shouting in ted nugents cave



*An open letter from technology sector leaders on Donald Trump’s candidacy for President*

We believe in an inclusive country that fosters opportunity, creativity and a level playing field. Donald Trump does not. He campaigns on anger, bigotry, fear of new ideas and new people, and a fundamental belief that America is weak and in decline. We have listened to Donald Trump over the past year and we have concluded:* Trump would be a disaster for innovation.* His vision stands against the open exchange of ideas, free movement of people, and productive engagement with the outside world that is critical to our economy — and that provide the foundation for innovation and growth.

https://shift.newco.co/an-open-letter-from-technology-sector-leaders-on-donald-trumps-candidacy-for-president-5bf734c159e4#.bpowgd3h0


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 25, 2016)

a vote for Hillary means more illegal immigrants. these people don't have anything to lose which is why they commit horrible crimes to our citizens. This is a problem for our country that causes division and disorder among us. As Americans, our priority should be to fix our own country.
Solve et Coagula


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> a vote for Hillary means more illegal immigrants. these people don't have anything to lose which is why they commit horrible crimes to our citizens. This is a problem for our country that causes division and disorder among us. As Americans, our priority should be to fix our own country.
> Solve et Coagula


illegal immigrants are actually more law abiding than native born citizens.

http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-07-17/how-heated-immigration-debate-rolls-over-one-big-picture-fact

not only that, but illegal immigration is down under obama, deportations are up, and border security is at a record high.

furthermore, illegal immigration does not cause division and disorder. the only people that are divisive about this are racist losers like you who blame all of your many failures in life on brown people. when immigrants are threatened and made to hide, crops rot in fields.

http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/06/georgias-harsh-immigration-law-costs-millions-in-unharvested-crops/240774/

literally everything you said is false. that makes you a very stupid person. very stupid and racist. and your penis is tiny.

go make me a sandwich, racist loser.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> illegal immigrants are actually more law abiding than native born citizens.


The problem lies in that, from point of entry to this nation, the illegal immigrants become untraceable. This is also true for their crimes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> The problem lies in that, from point of entry to this nation, the illegal immigrants become untraceable. This is also true for their crimes.


if they are untraceable, how do we have all the data we have on them? 

jesusfuck, not even a decent attempt at a rebuttal.

you are literally wrong every time you open your stupid racist mouth. go be dumb somewhere else.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if they are untraceable, how do we have all the data we have on them?


Well you don't know their names, any address or proof of residency, most don't have a driver's license. How can someone without these things be trusted in an American community, when we don't have any idea what they are even doing here?
Everyone else in this nation abides by specific terms, so why shouldn't they?

Trump is in support of legal immigration. I fail to see your BIG issue with having less illegals, and more legal immigrants.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> Well you don't know their names, any address or proof of residency, most don't have a driver's license. How can someone without these things be trusted in an American community, when we don't have any idea what they are even doing here?


we can trust them because they are more law abiding than native born citizens, and the facts, data, and studies back that up.

of course, you prefer to ignore all the facts and go with your gut instinct of racism, but only because you are a loser.

keep blaming everyone else for all your failures in life and see how that works out for you.


----------



## coloradolivin (Aug 2, 2016)

perspective in photojournalism is the darnedest thing!​


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 2, 2016)

Had enough of the dumpster yet
Suckers!!

B4L


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we can trust them because they are more law abiding than native born citizens, and the facts, data, and studies back that up.
> 
> of course, you prefer to ignore all the facts and go with your gut instinct of racism, but only because you are a loser.
> 
> keep blaming everyone else for all your failures in life and see how that works out for you.


Then why dont they become legal citizens?


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 2, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3747868
> perspective in photojournalism is the darnedest thing!​


If you follow journalism.you've noted that Trump has been vilified by pretty much every mainstream media organization. It appears there is a consensus on perspective.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3747868
> perspective in photojournalism is the darnedest thing!​


did you just forget that this was completely intentional, or are you just ignoring that fact as part of your general adherence to ignorance?



*This is wholly intentional. Aides have characterized the tactic as one of the biggest "gambles" of the campaign and the closer she gets to clinching the Democratic nomination, the more vindicated they feel in taking this approach.

Smaller, more intimate events, aides argue, allow voters to see a different side of Clinton that doesn't always come across in more traditional campaign settings.*

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/hillary-clinton-gambles-choosing-small-events-over-huge-rallies-n575311




this was reported on over 2 months ago. are you really this slow and uninformed?


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## bundee1 (Aug 3, 2016)

oswizzle said:


>


Spambot reported


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> If you follow journalism.you've noted that Trump has been vilified by pretty much every mainstream media organization. It appears there is a consensus on perspective.


Sorta like at the DNC?


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 3, 2016)

If this is true, people need to wake up to what this sociopath is capable of,he thinks using nukes might be a good idea.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/08/03/i-have-a-few-questions-for-morning-joe/


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 3, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Sorta like at the DNC?


Nothing at all like that donkey.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 3, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Then why dont they become legal citizens?


Why are you burrowed way up their asses? Are you an unemployable fruit picker?


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 3, 2016)

Nyt

Why Trump is not like other draft dodgers

I do not begrudge Mr. Trump’s using deferments that many others also pursued. That would be the height of hypocrisy. But I am dumbstruck that someone who carries the weight of having seen others go off in his stead — friends, neighbors, classmates, teammates — could sneer at those who gave so much to the country. This is a threshold test of basic humanity and self-reflection that is, at least among those I know who did not go to war, heightened, not diminished.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 3, 2016)

What amazes me is this guy is so dense that he didn't think any of this kind of stuff would come out.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/08/02/1555822/-OUCH-Newsweek-exposes-Trump-as-the-business-fraud-he-is?detail=email&link_id=2&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-trump-asked-3-times-in-an-hour-national-security-briefing-why-we-cant-just-use-nuclear-weapons&email_referrer=trump-asked-3-times-in-an-hour-national-security-briefing-why-we-cant-just-use-nuclear-weapons&email_subject=trump-asked-3-times-in-an-hour-national-security-briefing-why-we-cant-just-use-nuclear-weapons


----------



## The Green Griffin (Aug 3, 2016)

What I can't believe is that the base of Trump's support comes from the very same demographic that he fucked repeatedly with his bankruptcies. He is a true 1%er, the one making decisions to ship every job he could overseas, who thinks stiffing small companies and individuals is "just smart business", and shows absolutely no remorse in any of it.

Never mind how many times he has suggested breaking the Constitution, forget he wants to ignore our treaties - including the Geneva Convention - that are in place to build alliances, protect our soldiers and our freedom, never mind the erratic behavior that lashes out at anyone who disagrees with him, never mind that he is so woefully ignorant of the world that he doesn't even know that Russia invaded Ukraine, never mind that most of his "facts" are simply made up shit and that his OWN BIOGRAPHER stated that Trump is a pathalogical liar (yet Hillary is the liar?). The list outright lies from fact checkers show him to be winning overwhelmingly in the pants-on-fire race. He has already said several times that as far as he is concerned nukes are on the table as an option. I was a Republican most of my life, but this hatred-spewing, fear-mongering demagogue is so far from the party of Lincoln I think the statue at his memorial is weeping. 

While I don't love Hillary, and actually find her personality quite off-putting, I do respect her. Every purported "lie" that I am aware of were cases where she was mistaken, repeating information that was told to her. Politicians have spent 10s of millions of dollars trying to discredit her, and yet over and over nothing was found. The email scandal was bad judgement, she did what her predecessors did without thinking it through. She's far from perfect, but far better than her most vocal critics give her credit for, has the tools to the effectively run the government (an incredibly complex task she has been preparing for most of her life) and most importantly will not start WWIII. 

Just MHO.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 3, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Why are you burrowed way up their asses? Are you an unemployable fruit picker?


Ask a simple question and the liberals lose their fuckin minds.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Why are you burrowed way up their asses? Are you an unemployable fruit picker?


Nah they keep buying up all the clothes in his size at Sears. True story. I used to work there.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Then why dont they become legal citizens?


Because assholes like you don't give them a path to citizenship and even vote to keep immigrants who fought in our Armed Services from getting a path to citizenship.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2016)

The Green Griffin said:


> What I can't believe is that the base of Trump's support comes from the very same demographic that he fucked repeatedly with his bankruptcies. He is a true 1%er, the one making decisions to ship every job he could overseas, who thinks stiffing small companies and individuals is "just smart business", and shows absolutely no remorse in any of it.
> 
> Never mind how many times he has suggested breaking the Constitution, forget he wants to ignore our treaties - including the Geneva Convention - that are in place to build alliances, protect our soldiers and our freedom, never mind the erratic behavior that lashes out at anyone who disagrees with him, never mind that he is so woefully ignorant of the world that he doesn't even know that Russia invaded Ukraine, never mind that most of his "facts" are simply made up shit and that his OWN BIOGRAPHER stated that Trump is a pathalogical liar (yet Hillary is the liar?). The list outright lies from fact checkers show him to be winning overwhelmingly in the pants-on-fire race. He has already said several times that as far as he is concerned nukes are on the table as an option. I was a Republican most of my life, but this hatred-spewing, fear-mongering demagogue is so far from the party of Lincoln I think the statue at his memorial is weeping.
> 
> ...


It is amazing how the very same group of people that Trump exploited time and again are so enamored with the guy. 

Same goes with Hillary. she's done her bit through her husband to fuck over the black community. That crime bill, passed in '94, has been the base upon which our prisons have been filled with black and Hispanic men. Neither Bill or later on, Senator Hillary have done anything to staunch bias present in the justice system. And yet, Hillary received almost 80% of the black vote this year. It completely mystifies me why Bernie didn't get a higher share of the non-white vote other than he showed up to the party too late. But I recognize that Sanders didn't reach out or wasn't comfortable with the non-white voter.

It's my guess that we see some things that we really, really don't like on the other side of the political divide and it helps us forget the our own rat's transgressions. Illegal Immigrant! and Islamic Extremist! among others seem to be rallying cries for Republicans, while Racist! and Fascist! among others seem to be rallying cries for Democrats. Both sides hate the financial system but have extremely different solutions from tax cuts and cutting regulations to tax hikes and more regulation. Both sides are hawkish.

Looking on the face of the election there seems to be a glaring difference between candidates. I think Trump represents the most change and Democrats really don't like what they see. Trump supporters, on the other hand do like what they see. 

This is one strange election. One for the historians to mull over for some time.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 3, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Because assholes like you don't give them a path to citizenship and even vote to keep immigrants who fought in our Armed Services from getting a path to citizenship.


They need to go to the courthouse and apply. I'm not stopping them.

Your panties are in a bunch, again.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Ask a simple question and the liberals lose their fuckin minds.


Yeah, for brief moments it puts us in the same mindset as you.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> They need to go to the courthouse and apply. I'm not stopping them.
> 
> Your panties are in a bunch, again.


I like to keep souvenirs. These still smell like you. Ripe Autumnal notes with a dash of mouse shit.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, for brief moments it puts us in the same mindset as you.


No, every damned post from a right winger or subject and you guys go crazy.
Often times not even answering the question but derailing the thread completely.
You guys throw in the white flag when I read "tiny penis".


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 3, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I like to keep souvenirs. These still smell like you. Ripe Autumnal notes with a dash of mouse shit.


lol, a fine example


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> They need to go to the courthouse and apply. I'm not stopping them.
> 
> Your panties are in a bunch, again.


By definition an illegal immigrant got here by breaking laws. And yet I can't blame the Hispanic migration on some sort of manic criminal mindset. Practically all are coming to this country for the same reasons as all of the earlier recent waves of migration. 

Most of the Hispanic people living illegally here have been here for many years. Working hard jobs, paying taxes and doing what everybody else has been doing only for less pay and more difficult jobs. Eleven million people from what I've read are here doing this and the net to our economy is benefit. I don't know why we shouldn't find a way to bring them into this country as legal citizens.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> No, every damned post from a right winger or subject and you guys go crazy.
> Often times not even answering the question but derailing the thread completely.
> You guys throw in the white flag when I read "tiny penis".


I've used the term sparingly. You've been kind of a jerk yourself at times.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 3, 2016)

@nutes

Do you know the current immigration laws?

Is your google broken? How about you educate yourself and find that answer and come back and post it and then say you're sorry you have a tiny penis.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> By definition an illegal immigrant got here by breaking laws. And yet I can't blame the Hispanic migration on some sort of manic criminal mindset. Practically all are coming to this country for the same reasons as all of the earlier recent waves of migration.
> 
> Most of the Hispanic people living illegally here have been here for many years. Working hard jobs, paying taxes and doing what everybody else has been doing only for less pay and more difficult jobs. Eleven million people from what I've read are here doing this and the net to our economy is benefit. I don't know why we shouldn't find a way to bring them into this country as legal citizens.


How are they paying taxes without a SS number, sales tax maybe.



Fogdog said:


> I've used the term sparingly. You've been kind of a jerk yourself at times.


I've never cursed anyone in this forum.



bundee1 said:


> @nutes
> 
> Do you know the current immigration laws?
> 
> Is your google broken? How about you educate yourself and find that answer and come back and post it and then say you're sorry you have a tiny penis.


My city holds a celebration every year for those who passed the test.
They are good citizens and I'm proud of them for respecting the laws.


In order to qualify for U.S. citizenship through naturalization, an individual must have had LPR status (a green card) for at least 5 years (or 3 years if he or she obtained the green card through a U.S.-citizen spouse or through the Violence Against Women Act, VAWA). There are other exceptions for members of the U.S. military who serve in a time of war or declared hostilities. Applicants for U.S. citizenship must be at least 18 years old, demonstrate continuous residency, demonstrate “good moral character,” pass English and U.S. history and civics exams, and pay an application fee, among other requirements.


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## bundee1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Then why dont they become legal citizens?


They do pay taxes. They get something called an ITIN. Its a tax id that's used as a social security number. Are you here for education or debate because your slowing us down.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 4, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> What amazes me is this guy is so dense that he didn't think any of this kind of stuff would come out.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/08/02/1555822/-OUCH-Newsweek-exposes-Trump-as-the-business-fraud-he-is?detail=email&link_id=2&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-trump-asked-3-times-in-an-hour-national-security-briefing-why-we-cant-just-use-nuclear-weapons&email_referrer=trump-asked-3-times-in-an-hour-national-security-briefing-why-we-cant-just-use-nuclear-weapons&email_subject=trump-asked-3-times-in-an-hour-national-security-briefing-why-we-cant-just-use-nuclear-weapons


This story is complete and total bullshit.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Ask a simple question and the liberals lose their fuckin minds.


Losing mind= Trump
Pointing out you're a witless hypocrite= kalonji
Hysterical Nellie= nutes and nugs


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 4, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> They do pay taxes. They get something called an ITIN. Its a tax id that's used as a social security number. Are you here for education or debate because your slowing us down.


lol, yeah, I'm sure they all signed up


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> View attachment 3749017



Uuugghh here comes the self loathing Latino. Go away George Zimmerman


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> How are they paying taxes without a SS number, sales tax maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People here illegally cannot qualify in the manner you say. I'd like to see a path to extend citizenship to hard working men and women who haven't comitted major crimes while here illegally because they are good people who are already contributing to the well being of this country.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> People here illegally cannot qualify in the manner you say. I'd like to see a path to extend citizenship to hard working men and women who haven't comitted major crimes while here illegally because they are good people who are already contributing to the well being of this country.


They shouldn't have come here illegally in the first place but I see your point.
The govt needs a lot of money to pay for all the free shit they give away.
WIth working white people slowly disappearing they will have to hold the country together.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> lol, yeah, I'm sure they all signed up


Slap yourself. They can't get hired by a semi legit business otherwise. Those businesses have to do payroll.so yeah a lot of those guys you see in kitchens, fields, and factories are paying taxes. 

Again are you here for a debate or an education? Because teaching you is tedious.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 4, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Slap yourself. They can't get hired by a semi legit business otherwise. Those businesses have to do payroll.so yeah a lot of those guys you see in kitchens, fields, and factories are paying taxes.
> 
> Again are you here for a debate or an education? Because teaching you is tedious.


Yes, they are model illegals.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> They shouldn't have come here illegally in the first place but I see your point.
> The govt needs a lot of money to pay for all the free shit they give away.
> WIth working white people slowly disappearing they will have to hold the country together.


They are here, they are contributing, they are doing jobs for wages that US citizens, black or white won't do for those wages. Ferreting out eleven million people, many with family members that are here legally would be costly and disruptive to industries that employ them as well as socially. The cost and harm to the US isn't worth Trump's pogrom to find and deport them. They are contributing more to this country than many of the white people who complain about them. What would satisfy you for them to be brought into the US legally?


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They are here, they are contributing, they are doing jobs for wages that US citizens, black or white won't do for those wages. Ferreting out eleven million people, many with family members that are here legally would be costly and disruptive to industries that employ them as well as socially. The cost and harm to the US isn't worth Trump's pogrom to find and deport them. They are contributing more to this country than many of the white people who complain about them. What would satisfy you for them to be brought into the US legally?


follow the law. pretty simple. but being here illegally...oh yeah.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> follow the law. pretty simple. but being here illegally...oh yeah.


Incoherent hypocrisy.


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Incoherent hypocrisy.


you care to point out either the incoherent parts and the hypocritical parts of my statement or do you just get something out of blurting out random things you don't understand?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> View attachment 3749017


is he holding a coke zero there?


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Yes, they are model illegals.


And your dumbass is somehow better because your mom and dad fucked in the Walmart parking lot in Oshkosh?
I bet you couldn't even pass a citizenship test. I've seen the questions you post here. Talk about stupid. 

Id love to see some peoples test scores


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Incoherent hypocrisy.


Especially since his mom is an immigrant.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is he holding a coke zero there?


No it only feels like one is up his ass


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> follow the law. pretty simple.


you live in the deep south and grow pot illegally.

fucking racist hypocrite.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> And your dumbass is somehow better because your mom and dad fucked in the Walmart parking lot in Oshkosh?
> I bet you couldn't even pass a citizenship test. I've seen the questions you post here. Talk about stupid.
> 
> Id love to see some peoples test scores


he is unemployed and living on social security in the scranton, pa area.

i looked up his personal information.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you live in the deep south and grow pot illegally.
> 
> fucking racist hypocrite.


Yup and his dad brought his piece of ass over and Shes legal. Gringo did good for himself no?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> you care to point out either the incoherent parts and the hypocritical parts of my statement or do you just get something out of blurting out random things you don't understand?


I don't know about incoherent or hypocritcal but I would say impractical. The very cost finding all those people and deporting them isn't worth it. They are here and already contributing more to the welfare of the US than any cost incurred by them being here. Not to mention the economic and social cost of stripping those people away from their jobs and families. What you propose is hideously out of balance in terms of cost/benefit. If all you offer is "go 'way" then I'd say you are part of the problem and not the solution.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he is unemployed and living on social security in the scranton, pa area.
> 
> i looked up his personal information.


Pennsylvania 
The Florida of the North.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Pennsylvania
> The Florida of the North.


Also has everyone in Pennsylvania been sexually abused or is it just my ex, her whole family, all of Penn State, the employees at the WaWa by Salvitos pizza, nevermind I answered my own question.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> you care to point out either the incoherent parts and the hypocritical parts of my statement or do you just get something out of blurting out random things you don't understand?


Lout, the grammar, the punctuation the syntax add up to plainly incoherent. Random my ass, you witless fuck.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Also has everyone in Pennsylvania been sexually abused or is it just my ex, her whole family, all of Penn State, the employees at the WaWa by Salvitos pizza, nevermind I answered my own question.


SANTORUM


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> SANTORUM


Rick or the froth?


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Rick or the froth?


Pride of the holy land of pennsyltucky


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Pride of the holy land of pennsyltucky


Shivers


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> SANTORUM


"Mr. Baby-in-a-jar"


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 4, 2016)

*"I am overjoyed to see Donald Trump be just like me."* 

- David Duke, Former Leader of KKK of Louisiana


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Yes, they are *model illegals.*


Trump campaign won't answer questions on how Melania immigrated to U.S. Here's what we know.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/many-questions-and-few-answers-about-how-melania-trump-immigrated-to-the-us/2016/08/04/0c13cc1a-5a3f-11e6-831d-0324760ca856_story.html?tid=pm_pop_b


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This story is complete and total bullshit.


You really are a joke,I don't need to watch Fox News,all I need to do is look at your latest posts to see what the days talking points are from them. What a brain dead parrot.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 4, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> You really are a joke,I don't need to watch Fox News,all I need to do is look at your latest posts to see what the days talking points are from them. What a brain dead parrot.


People who were also in the meeting said this did not happen. Trump did not ask about nuclear weapons even once.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> They shouldn't have come here illegally in the first place but I see your point.
> The govt needs a lot of money to pay for all the free shit they give away.
> WIth working white people slowly disappearing they will have to hold the country together.


DAF


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 4, 2016)

The whole "illegals" argument is a head scratcher to me. Broke ass "conservatives" are mad because immigrants are "stealing our jobs". Yet I can't seem to find any anger for the white people who hire them. Could there be other factors contributing to this conservative outrage? Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> People who were also in the meeting said this did not happen. Trump did not ask about nuclear weapons even once.


I know enough not to believe anything you post and I use terms like " if " when I'm not sure it's something true,like in my post you quoted. Unlike you I don't believe everything I see on TV or read on the internet. I'll tell you what I do believe tho,Trump is nuts and I think he's capable of saying or doing anything,no matter the consequences,because he's unbalanced.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> People who were also in the meeting said this did not happen. Trump did not ask about nuclear weapons even once.


Nor is there an intervention incoming. 

The media is working overtime for their masters.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nor is there an intervention incoming.
> 
> The media is working overtime for their masters.



@NLXSK1 your cringe inducing stupidity is a fucking mind bender.

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The whole "illegals" argument is a head scratcher to me. Broke ass "conservatives" are mad because immigrants are "stealing our jobs". Yet I can't seem to find any anger for the white people who hire them. Could there be other factors contributing to this conservative outrage? Inquiring minds wanna know.


Of course the employers who hire them dont care. They are the greedy sonobitches wanting to pay pennies on the dollar.

It really is the crossing of mafia, hard drugs, and weapons that is the problem. 

We need a three pronged approach.

1. Support border control so they have the proper tools to effectively monitor the border.

2. Streamline work visas and citizenship requests for people with proper identification and make it inexpensive.

3. Let immigration and customs deport illegals that local enforcement caught commiting a crime.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nor is there an intervention incoming.


Your probably right because that would mean the RNC leadership would be showing they have a spine or give a shit about anything other than power. I'm sure there are plenty of meetings by them trying to figure out how to survive the mess they created.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Of course the employers who hire them dont care. They are the greedy sonobitches wanting to pay pennies on the dollar.
> 
> It really is the crossing of mafia, hard drugs, and weapons that is the problem.
> 
> ...


What about the illegal immigrants that are already here, productive and contributing to the welfare of this nation? Would you support a path toward citizenship for them that isn't punitive?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> People who were also in the meeting said this did not happen. Trump did not ask about nuclear weapons even once.





Flaming Pie said:


> Nor is there an intervention incoming.
> 
> The media is working overtime for their masters.


Uh huh. And the TRUMP! Campaign has never been as unified as it is now.

So you just believe whatever he tells you after numerous others tell you differently? Your man thinks you are so stupid (correctly, I am sad to say) that he can just tell you whatever he wants you to believe and you will.

You two should get together with mellowman and find out that Hitler didn't really kill anybody. You can apply your truthy perpectives to all of history at Klan bbqs.

I am glad you are both going to be going through at least four years of Hillary. It makes me smile.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

When trump acknowledges the humiliating defeat that lies ahead

*Could Donald Trump Drop Out? Some Bettors Seem to Think So*

https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/04/upshot/prediction-markets-suggest-a-chance-that-donald-trump-will-drop-out.amp.html?client=ms-android-att-us


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Of course the employers who hire them dont care. They are the greedy sonobitches wanting to pay pennies on the dollar.


I'm not talking about the employers being angry. My question is why isn't all of this outrage directed at the employers? Immigrants can't work jobs that aren't available.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> When trump acknowledges the humiliating defeat that lies ahead
> 
> *Could Donald Trump Drop Out? Some Bettors Seem to Think So*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/04/upshot/prediction-markets-suggest-a-chance-that-donald-trump-will-drop-out.amp.html?client=ms-android-att-us


He won't be humiliated. The election is rigged. I heard him say so yesterday.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Uh huh. And the TRUMP! Campaign has never been as unified as it is now.
> 
> So you just believe whatever he tells you after numerous others tell you differently? Your man thinks you are so stupid (correctly, I am sad to say) that he can just tell you whatever he wants you to believe and you will.
> 
> ...


Think you have me and my post confused with something and someone else,I'm not a right wing nut job.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> People who were also in the meeting said this did not happen. Trump did not ask about nuclear weapons even once.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-nuclear-weapons-disqualifying_us_57a22e86e4b04414d1f2ffc5
_The report came from Joe Scarborough, the host of MSNBC’s “Morning Joe,” during a segment about national security issues that featured former CIA director Michael Hayden. When Hayden said he knew of no prominent experts working with Trump, Scarborough jumped in:

I’ll have to be very careful here. Several months ago, a foreign policy expert on international level went to advise Donald Trump, and three times he asked about the use of nuclear weapons. Three times he asked, at one point, if we have them, why can’t we use them? That’s one of the reasons he just doesn’t have foreign policy experts around him. Three times, in an hour briefing, why can’t we use nuclear weapons.

It’s just one secondhand account ― and just a few hours later, Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort told interviewers on Fox News that Scarborough’s story was all wrong. “The idea that he’s trying to understand where to use nuclear weapons?” Manafort asked. “It just didn’t happen. I was in the meeting, it didn’t happen.”

But Scarborough, a former Republican congressman, is as well-connected as anybody in Washington these days. One of his show’s regular guests is Richard Haass, the president of the Council on Foreign Relations, who met with Trump at least once, in August 2015.
_
So, because it isn't available on u tube, you refuse to believe a former Republican congressman who is about as well informed as anybody about what is happening regarding this issue. Why would he say this if it isn't true. The Trump campaign denies everything that is inconvenient, event statements made by Trump to an audience with clear video showing he said it. Who am I to believe here, you and Manafort or Scarborough? You lose.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 4, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Think you have me and my post confused with something and someone else,I'm not a right wing nut job.


Sorry, I addressed it to the proper party. Sorry for any error in associating you and it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 4, 2016)

"I and I alone can fix it." Failed dictator Donald TRUMP!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-nuclear-weapons-disqualifying_us_57a22e86e4b04414d1f2ffc5
> _The report came from Joe Scarborough, the host of MSNBC’s “Morning Joe,” during a segment about national security issues that featured former CIA director Michael Hayden. When Hayden said he knew of no prominent experts working with Trump, Scarborough jumped in:
> 
> I’ll have to be very careful here. Several months ago, a foreign policy expert on international level went to advise Donald Trump, and three times he asked about the use of nuclear weapons. Three times he asked, at one point, if we have them, why can’t we use them? That’s one of the reasons he just doesn’t have foreign policy experts around him. Three times, in an hour briefing, why can’t we use nuclear weapons.
> ...


perhaps he needs them to demolish trump tower


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What about the illegal immigrants that are already here, productive and contributing to the welfare of this nation? Would you support a path toward citizenship for them that isn't punitive?


Yes.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes.


Not a supporter for finding and deporting everybody?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The whole "illegals" argument is a head scratcher to me. Broke ass "conservatives" are mad because immigrants are "stealing our jobs". Yet I can't seem to find any anger for the white people who hire them. Could there be other factors contributing to this conservative outrage? Inquiring minds wanna know.


i have been going through the comments on racially charged issues in the facebook news feed lately, looking for racist comments by people so that i could screenshot them, and send them to that person's employer in the hopes of getting them fired.

the only problem is that the people making the racist comments are 100% unemployed and unemployable losers.

kinda like EXLAX1, and flaming pile, and neuterednugs. uncanny.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 4, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> How are they paying taxes without a SS number, sales tax maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back before I retired in In late 2001 there was a whole industry in Corona Queens, N. Y. where SS#
Can be bought for $1000 dollars so that illegals can work. Not to mention all the incidental taxes that one pays everyday ( gas, food, purchases...etc). I can't speak for the West Coast. So yes, many illegals are paying payroll and other taxes and never receive benefits.

Some State economies would implode if all the illegals were rounded up and shipped back home.

B4L


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What about the illegal immigrants that are already here, productive and contributing to the welfare of this nation? Would you support a path toward citizenship for them that isn't punitive?


Nope. They should never become citizens because they broke the law. The government has fucked up so much for so long that it would be chaos to try to send all of them back so a permanent alien status should be developed.

Of course if this is suggested before we build the wall we can expect the illegal immigrant population to double in anticipation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nope. They should never become citizens because they broke the law. The government has fucked up so much for so long that it would be chaos to try to send all of them back so a permanent alien status should be developed.
> 
> Of course if this is suggested before we build the wall we can expect the illegal immigrant population to double in anticipation.


braindead.


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 4, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Some State economies would implode if all the illegals were rounded up and shipped back home.
> 
> B4L


maybe that happening wouldn't be such a bad thing. maybe then we as a country could spend the billions we spend on educating/feeding/housing/medically treating/imprisoning illegals on something else more worth-while.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> maybe that happening wouldn't be such a bad thing. maybe then we as a country could spend the billions we spend on educating/feeding/housing/medically treating/imprisoning illegals on something else more worth-while.


if you're trying to imply that you are a worthwhile cause, think again.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nope. They should never become citizens because they broke the law. The government has fucked up so much for so long that it would be chaos to try to send all of them back so a permanent alien status should be developed.
> 
> Of course if this is suggested before we build the wall we can expect the illegal immigrant population to double in anticipation.


That wall isn't going to get built. Regardless who wins. Trump did one good act when he blathered about that wall. He encouraged people to get educated about the issue of putting a wall on the border and here is what happened:







See that sharp downward jag at the beginning of 2016? That's the Trump education effect. People, knowing that Trump wouldn't study up started learning in self defense. The result is an immediate drop in support for the fucking thing. Its going to cost 40 billion dollars and run up a recurring 40 billion dollar bill every 7 years. It won't get built. People don't support it even when Trump et. al. under-scope the project in terms of effort and cost.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They are here, they are contributing, they are doing jobs for wages that US citizens, black or white won't do for those wages. Ferreting out eleven million people, many with family members that are here legally would be costly and disruptive to industries that employ them as well as socially. The cost and harm to the US isn't worth Trump's pogrom to find and deport them. They are contributing more to this country than many of the white people who complain about them. What would satisfy you for them to be brought into the US legally?


Can I get an AMEN!

B4L


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2016)

Interesting points here about Russia.

http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2016/8/3/1555927/-Donald-Trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-it-s-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury?detail=facebook?detail=email&link_id=1&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_referrer=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_subject=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2016)

Trump talking nukes in March.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/08/03/1556195/-Trump-s-been-talking-nukes-for-months-Here-s-why-this-morning-s-revelation-is-different?detail=email&link_id=7&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_referrer=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_subject=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't believe in coincidences.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/08/03/1556432/-Minutes-of-Meeting-in-which-Trump-Campaign-Altered-Ukraine-Language-in-GOP-Platform-have-Disappeared?detail=email&link_id=10&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_referrer=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_subject=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> When trump acknowledges the humiliating defeat that lies ahead
> 
> *Could Donald Trump Drop Out? Some Bettors Seem to Think So*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/04/upshot/prediction-markets-suggest-a-chance-that-donald-trump-will-drop-out.amp.html?client=ms-android-att-us


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


hopelessly stupid. go read a bible.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 4, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Interesting points here about Russia.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2016/8/3/1555927/-Donald-Trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-it-s-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury?detail=facebook?detail=email&link_id=1&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_referrer=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_subject=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/us/cash-flowed-to-clinton-foundation-as-russians-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html?_r=0


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That wall isn't going to get built. Regardless who wins. Trump did one good act when he blathered about that wall. He encouraged people to get educated about the issue of putting a wall on the border and here is what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-07-30/clinton-lead-over-trump-surges-after-reuters-tweaks-poll


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-07-30/clinton-lead-over-trump-surges-after-reuters-tweaks-poll


boneheaded.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


Your wet dream realized in video. She has a brain tumor the size of a large watermelon. LOL

I really like how he's saying there is no truth to Trump's upcoming resignation. Just like Hillary doesn't have "a tumor the size of a watermelon", Trump isn't going to drop out. He makes a point with satirical analogy and it makes sense to me.

An irony is that he goes on by repeating right wingnut media organ grinder's phony stories of Hillary's crimes. Oh and psychotic personality disorder. 

In the spirit of that video, I'll make this claim. Did you know that Trump raped a child? Four times. In front of people, yuck.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

Samsons feces said:


>


Horses asses for Trump


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-07-30/clinton-lead-over-trump-surges-after-reuters-tweaks-poll


This is meaningless garbage. Who the hell cares?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

Trump, the destroyer of value, crusher of trust, annihilator of the Republican Party. Thank you Trump.
*
A Republican congressman wants you to know he really doesn’t like Donald Trump*
_https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/08/04/a-republican-congressman-wants-you-to-know-he-doesnt-like-donald-trump-he-wont-be-the-last/_

_"People ask me, 'What do you think about Trump,'" Coffman says to the camera in a new ad. "Honestly, I don't care for him much. And I certainly don't trust Hillary."_

_Coffman's ad marks the first time in the 2016 election a Republican candidate has used a TV commercial to actively distance themselves from Trump. But it sure as heck won't be the last — especially if Trump's polling slide continues._

_This is a survival move by Coffman. Polling suggest that Trump is running behind past Republican nominees in Colorado — thanks in part to his extremely poor showing among Hispanics and in part to his struggles with suburban women. (Coffman's 6th District is anchored in the western suburbs of Denver.)_

_Coffman has almost certainly polled the district and found that Trump's image is in disastrous shape there. Coffman's only option — considering the swing nature of his district — is to get as far away as possible from Trump or run the risk of being dragged down with him._

*Coffman won't be the last. The rats are deserting the ship. They don't want to go down with it. Not that it matters much. This guy tried to use the same tactic in 2010:*

_"I'm not Nancy Pelosi. I'm not Barack Obama," Pomeroy says in the commercial. "I'm Earl Pomeroy."_

_It didn't work. Pomeroy lost by almost 10 points._

_*The simple fact is that the top of the ticket matters a TON in down-ballot races. If Trump loses Coffman's district by eight or 10 points in the fall, it's going to be very hard for Coffman to win — no matter what he says about The Donald in his ads.*_


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-07-30/clinton-lead-over-trump-surges-after-reuters-tweaks-poll


*Trump Reflects White Male Fragility*










http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/04/opinion/trump-reflects-white-male-fragility.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region&_r=0

Indeed, a Monday report in The Times put it this way: “A New York Times/CBS News poll two weeks ago found that white men preferred her Republican opponent, Donald J. Trump, to Mrs. Clinton almost two to one, 55 percent to 29 percent.”


@StevieBevie @NLXSK1 @SamsonsRiddle @Flaming Pie your imbecile thoughts, philosophies and holy commitments are summarized, characterized and disposed of in few sentences)


These are the voters keeping Trump’s candidacy alive.He appeals to a regressive, patriarchal American whiteness in which white men prospered, in part because racial and ethnic minorities, to say nothing of women as a whole, were undervalued and underpaid, if not excluded altogether.


There is a portion of the population that feels threatened by unrelenting change — immigration, globalization, terrorism, multiculturalism — and those people want someone to, metaphorically at least, build a wall around their cultural heritage, which they conflate in equal measure with American heritage.

In their minds, whether explicitly or implicitly, America is white, Christian, straight and male-dominated. If you support Trump, you are on some level supporting his bigotry and racism. You don’t get to have a puppy and not pick up the poop.

And acceptance of racism is an act of racism. You are convicted by your complicity.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not talking about the employers being angry. My question is why isn't all of this outrage directed at the employers? Immigrants can't work jobs that aren't available.


I spoke to my mother in law about this. Apparently some employers will pay to get a fake SSN for the employees so it looks like they did everything legit on their end. They will show a payroll of minimum wage but since they are illegals, and cannot report him without incriminating themselves, he will pay them 50 dollars a week.


Kalonji said:


> *Trump Reflects White Male Fragility*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you support *Hillary*, you are on some level supporting her bigotry and racism. You don’t get to have a puppy and not pick up the poop.

And acceptance of racism is an act of racism. You are convicted by your complicity.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you support *Hillary*, you are on some level supporting her bigotry and racism. You don’t get to have a puppy and not pick up the poop.
> 
> .


You're too fuckng stupid and subservient to have a cogent mature response. You've been laid low over and over yet you persist with cringe worthy, toxic ignorance. The wall you desire is a defense against confrontation with reality. You said you check riu to get different links and different points of view. You're a fucking liar, shallow, fearful, full of shit and duller than fuck. Youve been sucking that cave man shit and loving it from post one, sow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

OH NOEZ!!!! WHAT KIND OF PERSON USES SILVERWARE WITH KFC?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> You're too fuckng stupid and subservient to have a cogent mature response. You've been laid low over and over yet you persist with cringe worthy, toxic ignorance. The wall you desire is a defense against confrontation with reality. You said you check riu to get different links and different points of view. You're a fucking liar, shallow, fearful, full of shit and duller than fuck. Youve been sucking that cave man shit and loving it from post one, sow.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> OH NOEZ!!!! WHAT KIND OF PERSON USES SILVERWARE WITH KFC?


Subservient sow, devoted to sucking the cave man shit


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I spoke to my mother in law about this. Apparently some employers will pay to get a fake SSN for the employees so it looks like they did everything legit on their end. They will show a payroll of minimum wage but since they are illegals, and cannot report him without incriminating themselves, he will pay them 50 dollars a week.
> 
> If you support *Hillary*, you are on some level supporting her bigotry and racism. You don’t get to have a puppy and not pick up the poop.
> 
> And acceptance of racism is an act of racism. You are convicted by your complicity.


You still didn't answer BK. Why are people -- mostly right wingers -- publicly bashing the Mexican illegal immigrant who's only option is to accept those jobs? Why not the people who chose profit from hiring them and not hire a legal worker?

Doesn't this sound a bit racist to you? It sounds racist to me.

Yet you dodged BK's very direct and simple question regarding the unequal treatment of desperate Hispanic employees of a rapacious employer. And so I'll throw your words back at you. An acceptance of racism is an act of racism. You are convicted by your complicity.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 4, 2016)

*WikiLeaks CONFIRMS Hillary Sold Weapons to ISIS… Then Drops Another BOMBSHELL! Breaking News*
*http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/wikileaks-confirms-hillary-sold-weapons-isis-drops-another-bombshell-breaking-news/*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You still didn't answer BK. Why are people -- mostly right wingers -- publicly bashing the Mexican illegal immigrant who's only option is to accept those jobs? Why not the people who chose profit from hiring them and not hire a legal worker?
> 
> Doesn't this sound a bit racist to you? It sounds racist to me.
> 
> ...


It's not that cut and dry. You should know that.

http://cis.org/Sanctuary-Cities-Map

Across the U.S., there are over 300 cities, counties, and states that are considered "sanctuary cities". These jurisdiction protect criminal aliens from deportation by refusing to comply with ICE detainers or otherwise impede open communication and information exchanges between their employees or officers and federal immigration agents.

http://cis.org/Immigration-Enforcement-Deportations-Decline-2016


http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/melanie-hunter/chaffetz-ice-released-86000-criminal-aliens-2013-2015-196-convicted

https://oversight.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/ICE-FY-15-Stats-cleared22.pdf

Some required reading.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's not that cut and dry. You should know that.
> 
> http://cis.org/Sanctuary-Cities-Map
> 
> ...


The question wasn't about Sanctuary cities. It was about the behavior of people -- mostly Trump supporting right wingers -- and the biased treatment they give to illegal mexican immigrants who take the only jobs available to them while the people who had a choice aren't even mentioned. I'll ask again:

You still didn't answer BK. Why are people -- mostly right wingers -- publicly bashing the Mexican illegal immigrant who's only option is to accept those jobs? Why not the people who chose profit from hiring them and not hire a legal worker?

Doesn't this sound a bit racist to you? It sounds racist to me.

Yet you dodged BK's very direct and simple question regarding the unequal treatment of desperate Hispanic employees of a rapacious employer. And so I'll throw your words back at you. An acceptance of racism is an act of racism. You are convicted by your complicity.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *WikiLeaks CONFIRMS Hillary Sold Weapons to ISIS… Then Drops Another BOMBSHELL! Breaking News*
> *http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/wikileaks-confirms-hillary-sold-weapons-isis-drops-another-bombshell-breaking-news/*


What is this "source" of the e-mails? Something special, filched by hooded hackers working in the long Siberian winter darkness? Well,no:

_The emails were made available in the form of thousands of PDFs by the U.S. State Department as the result of a Freedom of Information Act request. _

The FBI and State Department had access to these e-mails during the investigations that went on for almost a year and a half. Up to 1500 agents went through all this stuff before deciding no charges to be brought to Hillary.

Doesn't sound like a bombshell to me. Maybe a firecracker. So tell me, what has Hillary been charged with? Not your truthy sorta beliefy kinda fact but what charges have been brought forward?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you support *Hillary*, you are on some level supporting her bigotry and racism.


i'm sure you meant trump but are just too stupid to proofread your own shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's not that cut and dry. You should know that.
> 
> http://cis.org/Sanctuary-Cities-Map
> 
> ...


your inability to stay on topic is marvelous.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *WikiLeaks CONFIRMS Hillary Sold Weapons to ISIS… Then Drops Another BOMBSHELL! Breaking News*
> *http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/wikileaks-confirms-hillary-sold-weapons-isis-drops-another-bombshell-breaking-news/*


Your impotence is not a story of interest

*Party To Win 2016 U.S. Presidential Election*
Odds as of August 3 at Bovada


Democratic Party -325
Republican Party +250
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






Polls





Election 2016





Video
Writers





More





*Polls*





Quick Poll/Map Links
Advanced Search
Find Any Poll

*Election 2016 Presidential Polls*
Election Polls | President Polls | State Polls | Senate Polls | House Polls | Governor Polls | Approval Polls
*Thursday, August 4
Race/Topic (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl Clinton 47, Trump 38 Clinton +9
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton McClatchy/Marist Clinton 48, Trump 33 Clinton +15
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton Reuters/Ipsos Clinton 43, Trump 39 Clinton +4
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton LA Times/USC Clinton 45, Trump 44 Clinton +1
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl Clinton 43, Trump 34, Johnson 10, Stein 5 Clinton +9
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein McClatchy/Marist Clinton 45, Trump 31, Johnson 10, Stein 6 Clinton +14
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Rasmussen Reports Clinton 44, Trump 40, Johnson 6, Stein 3 Clinton +4
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Reuters/Ipsos Clinton 42, Trump 38, Johnson 6, Stein 2 Clinton +4
Florida: Trump vs. Clinton Suffolk University Clinton 48, Trump 42 Clinton +6
Florida: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Suffolk University Clinton 43, Trump 39, Johnson 4, Stein 3 Clinton +4
Michigan: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Detroit News/WDIV-TV Clinton 41, Trump 32, Johnson 8, Stein 3 Clinton +9
Pennsylvania: Trump vs. Clinton Franklin & Marshall Clinton 49, Trump 38 Clinton +11
Pennsylvania: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Franklin & Marshall Clinton 47, Trump 34, Johnson 7, Stein 3 Clinton +13
New Hampshire: Trump vs. Clinton WBUR/MassINC Clinton 51, Trump 34 Clinton +17
New Hampshire: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein WBUR/MassINC Clinton 47, Trump 32, Johnson 8, Stein 3 Clinton +15


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> *Trump Reflects White Male Fragility*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of jibber-jabber saying a whole lot of nothing


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Your impotence is not a story of interest


Although I do like your name kind of reminds me of a calzone e


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> That's a lot of jibber-jabber saying a whole lot of nothing


aren't you supposed to be a woman though?

LOL


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Although I do like your name kind of reminds me of a calzone e


That's because your frame of reference is derived from your upbringing in struggleville, an impoverished haven for louts.



StevieBevie said:


> That's a lot of jibber-jabber saying a whole lot of nothing


"Nothing", ironic since your scribblings are cringe inducing drivel sparked by thwarted development issues.

By "nothing" you mean the sentiments of the nations?


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Rayne (Aug 4, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *WikiLeaks CONFIRMS Hillary Sold Weapons to ISIS… Then Drops Another BOMBSHELL! Breaking News*
> *http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/wikileaks-confirms-hillary-sold-weapons-isis-drops-another-bombshell-breaking-news/*


Big deal, the republican party is divided and fighting against itself.
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2016/08/04/gop_alarm_over_trump_hits_new_high.html

Here is the DNC file on trump... which wikieaks is saying nothing about. https://guccifer2.files.wordpress.com/2016/06/1.doc

Here is the public court record on Trump's history of lawsuits... at least 4000 of them. 
http://www.vfw.org/News-and-Events/Articles/2016-Articles/VFW-Supports-Gold-Star-Families/
http://www.usatoday.com/pages/interactives/trump-lawsuits/

Here is the “Trump University”… sales playbook
http://static.politico.com/25/88/783a0dca43a0a898f3973da0086f/trump-university-playbook.pdf

Here is what the Veterans of Foreign Wars has to say about Trump... http://www.vfw.org/News-and-Events/Articles/2016-Articles/VFW-Supports-Gold-Star-Families/

Here is a republican newspaper, The Houston Chronicle, endorsing Clinton.
http://www.chron.com/opinion/recommendations/article/For-Hillary-Clinton-8650345.php

Here is what the same newspaper had to say about Trump. 

“Any one of Trump's less-than-sterling qualities - his erratic temperament, his dodgy business practices, his racism, his Putin-like strongman inclinations and faux-populist demagoguery, his contempt for the rule of law, his ignorance - is enough to be disqualifying. His convention-speech comment, "I alone can fix it," should make every American shudder. He is, we believe, a danger to the Republic.” Houston Chronicle July 29, 2016


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

[QUOTE="Flaming Pus, post: 12836728, member: 450715"
We need a three pronged approach.

.[/QUOTE]
You are so inured to being handled like a bowling ball that you've become are dense as one.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Back before I retired in In late 2001 there was a whole industry in Corona Queens, N. Y. where SS#
> Can be bought for $1000 dollars so that illegals can work. Not to mention all the incidental taxes that one pays everyday ( gas, food, purchases...etc). I can't speak for the West Coast. So yes, many illegals are paying payroll and other taxes and never receive benefits.
> 
> Some State economies would implode if all the illegals were rounded up and shipped back home.
> ...


Dimelo mi gente. Beatnuts Beatnuts what the fuck what the fuck.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> braindead.


His brain is pickled in coke zero


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Big deal, the republican party is divided and fighting against itself.
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2016/08/04/gop_alarm_over_trump_hits_new_high.html
> 
> Here is the DNC file on trump... which wikieaks is saying nothing about. https://guccifer2.files.wordpress.com/2016/06/1.doc
> ...


All that shit about Trump is true and it's about time he's put to task for trying to take his billionaire man baby act into an arena where he can't use his legal-bully tactics to silence people. So far, his fraud and rape trials haven't gone to court so he has deniability there still. One of those trials will be his undoing early next year and hopefully will end any hope for a come back.

The wikileaks stuff about Hillary is weak tea from a legal point of view. There isn't anything there that would surprise the FBI or State Department. The one remaining option that remains is perjury. Did she commit perjury when giving testimony to Congress? The bar to prove perjury is probably too high from a legal perspective. When was there ever a bar that the right wing public couldn't jump to conclude misdeeds by Hillary? This is just grist for the right wing mill to grind while they look for any kind of strategy that can get the election back on track. Expect to hear a lot of bloviating on this by the right and I don't expect they will ever be satisfied so it will just go on and on. Like the Vince Foster allegations from 1993.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Interesting points here about Russia.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2016/8/3/1555927/-Donald-Trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-it-s-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury?detail=facebook?detail=email&link_id=1&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_referrer=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury&email_subject=donald-trump-may-be-acting-crazy-but-its-keeping-the-news-away-from-the-one-story-he-wants-to-bury


I think income from Russia is the main reason he will not release his tax returns. Trump's receiving HUGE money from Putin's government. IMO


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> [QUOTE="Flaming Pus, post: 12836728, member: 450715"
> We need a three pronged approach.
> 
> .


You are so inured to being handled like a bowling ball that you've become are dense as one.[/QUOTE]
How can one be handled like a bowling ball?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How can one be handled like a bowling ball?


i can see you getting three (or more) fingers stuck inside you at once, but i've never seen a bowling ball drink cum to avoid getting a job.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i can see you getting three (or more) fingers stuck inside you at once, but i've never seen a bowling ball drink cum to avoid getting a job.


He can hardly get two in. I have pushed them out on many occasions. Extra strong pelvic floor.

I drank cum when I was working and going to school. So not really sure where you are going with that one.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## bundee1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You still didn't answer BK. Why are people -- mostly right wingers -- publicly bashing the Mexican illegal immigrant who's only option is to accept those jobs? Why not the people who chose profit from hiring them and not hire a legal worker?
> 
> Doesn't this sound a bit racist to you? It sounds racist to me.
> 
> Yet you dodged BK's very direct and simple question regarding the unequal treatment of desperate Hispanic employees of a rapacious employer. And so I'll throw your words back at you. An acceptance of racism is an act of racism. You are convicted by your complicity.


Because their cracker asses are doing the hiring. No one said shit when I posted that the Dixie Construction (rebel flag logo) and Good Ole Boy Plumbing (I shit you not) companies where building the new Southern Bank branch in town and all the workers were Latino. Every single one. Not a white face out working in the heat. 

TRUMP


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump is crushing it. HERP DERP!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2016)

What the rest of the world is wondering; 

http://www.aljazeera.com/blogs/americas/2016/08/donald-trump-conspiracy-160804193712791.html


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> That's because your frame of reference is derived from your upbringing struggleville, an impoverished haven for louts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say whaaaaaaa?????..
Lmao


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 4, 2016)

This election will be a landslide and not even close.

The Biggest reason is Fat Mouth Donald has no tact or composure.

He will continue to step all over himself weekly and lose Votes.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Say whaaaaaaa?????..
> Lmao


Cringe. Youre a creepy old, demented biddy.

"Progressive debate tactic" misguided, disposable, and inane as phony and creepy as "Lmao".
Youve been described as racist half wit and called a shit curdler, both discerning characterizations.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> That's because your frame of reference is derived from your upbringing struggleville, an impoverished haven for louts.
> 
> Is that a sentence laugh my ass off
> 
> ...


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> "lmao" Cringe. Youre a creepy old, demented biddy.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 4, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Hahahahaha


Spastic drooling. Youre hideous.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 4, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Spastic drooling. Youre hideous.


I know I'll get you my pretty and your little dog too hahahahaha.
.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 4, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I know I'll get you my pretty and your little dog too hahahahaha.
> .


 horseshit


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 4, 2016)

How about you scarecrow you want to see a little fire


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> That's because your frame of reference is derived from your upbringing struggleville, an impoverished haven for louts.


holy shit, that is funny.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I know I'll get you my pretty and your little dog too hahahahaha.
> .


Institutionalized humor? Cringe


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> horseshit





abe supercro said:


> holy shit, that is funny.


You know what's a good day babe....Abe... I didn't have to release my crazy monkeys on you


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Institutionalized humor? Cringe


Quit cringing you might get wrinkles


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Quick cringing you might get wrinkles



"Daughter of witches" No. Afterbirth of goats. 

Return to the company of equals, your four legged family.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> "Daughter of witches" No. Afterbirth of goats.
> 
> Return to the company of equals, your four legged family.


I will agree they are much more equals then the scourge of society that you are


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> "Daughter of witches" No. Afterbirth of goats.
> 
> Return to the company of equals, your four legged family.


Don't take too long thinking of something else really brilliant to say


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I will agree they are much more equals then the scourge of society that you are


By that you mean you feed them and have no fear they might critique your appalling racism, flaccid wit and geriatric delusions.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 5, 2016)

@StevieBevie 

Grandma Biddy,
Tell us a shit curdling bed time story about white power in sweden?


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

Well that is not possible Buckybud we are not racist


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 5, 2016)

Hideous wench, do i have to go find your previous swedish shit curdler?

RIUers, sleep easy with visions of @StevieBevie motherland






"I am proud to be white, I prefer to go by my homeland of Scandinavia, Norway Sweden. Both my parents families immigrated here around the 1930's. I nor my family have never done anything to any black person or any other race of people, and I will not take responsibility or feel badly for things that were done to certain people in the past"


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Hideous wench, do i have to go find your previous swedish shit curdler?


You go do that ,Buckybud better get to work


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Hideous wench, do i have to go find your previous swedish shit curdler?
> 
> RIUers, sleep easy with visions of @StevieBevie motherland
> 
> ...


I am very proud of my Swedish and Norwegian Heritage and family you have an issue with that or is being proud of your race or country only held special for black folks or Muslims do they have some special corner on the market?.... you are the racist and the bigot , the ostrich with their head in the sand


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Why are you saying bucky bud you fucking idiot


Because that's exactly what you are a Buckybud...hehe


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 5, 2016)

#whineylittlebitch

Choking on Putin Dick yet? If you're nice he might give you a reacharound!

B4L


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Because their cracker asses are doing the hiring. No one said shit when I posted that the Dixie Construction (rebel flag logo) and Good Ole Boy Plumbing (I shit you not) companies where building the new Southern Bank branch in town and all the workers were Latino. Every single one. Not a white face out working in the heat.
> 
> TRUMP


Yep those guys worked for low pay under a racist banner. Now there is irony for you. 

On the other hand, practically every US citizen benefits from low prices for groceries that couldn't be sold for at current prices without field workers who make less than minimum wage. A lot of this is due to people who know the cost of everything but the value of nothing. I'm guilty of that too, I have to admit.

What chaps me is how those field workers, many of whom are illegal immigrants get treated like dirt when they are doing the necessary labor. We never see the old union bumper stickers that were around in the '60's -- honor labor.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

Night night buckybud Andrew Brian Andy...sweet dreams....xxxoooxxxooo


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Because that's exactly what you are a Buckybud...hehe


Always creepy, ignorant, witless, racist, you're everything that is sickeneing and that you dont want to see in an older person. You would be the smelly racist granny at most folk's family events. But at (@StevieBevie 's) your own family's rallies you can sit back and bloat with white pride.


----------



## Kalonji (Aug 5, 2016)

I ran the CIA now im endorsing Hillary Clinton.

 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/05/opinion/campaign-stops/i-ran-the-cia-now-im-endorsing-hillary-clinton.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-0&action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 5, 2016)

Hillary's secret weapon.

Trump!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Institutionalized humor? Cringe


It is also the third time or so that "she" has used the same line. If she is in MENSA, why does the average IQ drop a few points whenever she comes by?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 5, 2016)

Americans are finally seeing the dumpster for what he really is A loud mouthed POS racist bastard thank God his POS father is dead, hopefully on the tip of Lucifers dick, I don't think this country could take it if you think the dumpster is bad thank your lucky stars you don't have to deal with his father Fred.

In the 70's slumlords and other cretins of housing were being thrown into jail left and right those who had money (Trump) settled and paid a fine and was forced to hand over a list a vacant property and those that didn't have the money...well you know what happened.

Trump was a POS 43 years ago when he was all over the news outlets in NYC when I first heard of him and still is one today.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yep those guys worked for low pay under a racist banner. Now there is irony for you.
> 
> On the other hand, practically every US citizen benefits from low prices for groceries that couldn't be sold for at current prices without field workers who make less than minimum wage. A lot of this is due to people who know the cost of everything but the value of nothing. I'm guilty of that too, I have to admit.
> 
> What chaps me is how those field workers, many of whom are illegal immigrants get treated like dirt when they are doing the necessary labor. We never see the old union bumper stickers that were around in the '60's -- honor labor.


That's why I'm trying to grow my own food and break away from this bullshit. I want to have 4 chickens 2 goats in the future. Milk eggs meat and cheese. 

Marijuana is the Gateway Drug To Gardening.

Just harvested my first 9 jalapeno plants from Wal-Mart bags. Got about 30 San Marzano tomatoe plants and I got corn coming up.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> You know what's a good day babe....Abe... I didn't have to release my crazy monkeys on you


You mean your monkey sized pubic lice?


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Always creepy, ignorant, witless, racist, you're everything that is sickeneing and that you dont want to see in an older person. You would be the smelly racist granny at most folk's family events. But at (@StevieBevie 's) your own family's rallies you can sit back and bloat with white pride.


Except this granny shits out of both ends.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What the rest of the world is wondering;
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/blogs/americas/2016/08/donald-trump-conspiracy-160804193712791.html


This, if true, would be absolutely glorious.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 5, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Always creepy, ignorant, witless, racist, you're everything that is sickeneing and that you dont want to see in an older person. You would be the smelly racist granny at most folk's family events. But at (@StevieBevie 's) your own family's rallies you can sit back and bloat with white pride.


Just a Buckybud hate monger with nothing but insults to sling...lololol. Nothing of any value or worth to say?
...yep make up some more hate filled speech...all you are good for..
I laugh at little puny self ego... and the best way to deal with hate mongers like you is put you on ignore you can hang out with Buckybud in private and make yourself up a 5th ID so you can stalk me some more because you obviously get off on it...lol


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 5, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Just a Buckybud hate monger with nothing but insults to sling...lololol. Nothing of any value or worth to say?
> ...yep make up some more hate filled speech...all you are good for..
> I laugh at little puny self ego...


Do cuck fantasies in Scandinavia involve St Nick and Black Pete?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Do cuck fantasies in Scandinavia involve St Nick and Black Pete?


stop being mean to steviebevie.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> stop being mean to steviebevie.


Just give me my like. You know you like that one. It started out as black Pete and Krampus but I wanted to make it more realistic.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> This, if true, would be absolutely glorious.


I've had a strong suspicion that The dumpster might be a Manchurian candidate for Hillary all along. 

Trump has pushed all the right buttons and was able to corner all the crazys out there. 

I'm far from being a conspiracy theorist but his behavior is bizarre and there's no way he can win being so upside down with key demographic populace Blacks, Latinos, Women and the latest being Independents especially educated ones.

The elections are a little more than 90 days out, he won't be able to pull out a win he's dead and stinking.

Get ready to start saying Madam President.

B4L


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> This, if true, would be absolutely glorious.


I think his ability to be so "magnetic and convincing" to that particularly demographic can only come from innate characteristics like narcissism, privilege, isolation, numbness etc. But if he were tripping us out it would an historical coup.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 6, 2016)

Kinda figured he's a coward,if he was holding a baby it would have been the same as the ending to the movie "The Dead Zone"


https://twitter.com/RiotWomennn/status/761547612084285440


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 6, 2016)

Come to think of it,that movie is about a sociopath that wanted to be President and launch nukes and a guy stopping him,was it a preview to a Trump Presidency?


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 6, 2016)

*Nation with crumbling bridges and roads excited to build giant wall.*

*The estimated cost of a border wall with Mexico is five billion dollars,” he said. “We could easily blow the same amount of money on infrastructure repairs and have nothing to show for it but functioning highways.”*


*http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/nation-with-crumbling-bridges-and-roads-excited-to-build-giant-wall*


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2016)

Dankeh_fever said:


> *Nation with crumbling bridges and roads excited to build giant wall.*
> 
> *The estimated cost of a border wall with Mexico is five billion dollars,” he said. “We could easily blow the same amount of money on infrastructure repairs and have nothing to show for it but functioning highways.”*
> 
> ...


Five billion? I've heard estimates from more believable sources set the tag at 40 billion. Here is Jones Oliver's take on the wall. A discussion on how Trump kept upping his own estimate time and time again. The bit is funny throughout but the commentary about cost is found at 1:40 - 4:55 in the video posted below:


----------



## coloradolivin (Aug 6, 2016)

LOL
even 11 year olds can see through the medias false equivalences​


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> LOL
> even 11 year olds can see through the medias false equivalences​


don't you have any polls to post, racist?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't you have any polls to post, racist?



Looking for something to report? Report fgr.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 6, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Looking for something to report? Report fgr.









Species: Mouse
Type: Normal
Abilities: Run Away, Guts
Weakness: Fighting
Evolves from: Rattata
Ability (hidden): Hustle


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Species: Mouse
> Type: Normal
> Abilities: Run Away, Guts
> Weakness: Fighting
> ...



High school called. They want their drama back.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 6, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> High school called. They want their drama back.


Jail called they want their man sized fifi back

fifi 
Prevalent within death row inmates, a hands-free masturbation device made up of a dirty old sock, vaseline (or toothpaste, if not available) a toilet paper tube (if available), wedged firmly between a matress.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 7, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Jail called they want their man sized fifi back
> 
> fifi
> Prevalent within death row inmates, a hands-free masturbation device made up of a dirty old sock, vaseline (or toothpaste, if not available) a toilet paper tube (if available), wedged firmly between a matress.


 How does your dick fit in a toilet paper tube?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## bundee1 (Aug 7, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> How does your dick fit in a toilet paper tube?


It ain't my dick I've never been in jail.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 7, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> It ain't my dick I've never been in jail.


 You seem to know a lot about jail sex, if you haven't been in jail someone must have taught you a lot about jail sex. Was it a very good friend?


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 7, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> You seem to know a lot about jail sex, if you haven't been in jail someone must have taught you a lot about jail sex. Was it a very good friend?


I got tales from friends who spent the weekend in the catacombs and some who've done short stints at Rikers I also grew up with a kid who's dad as a cop in the dirty thirty. We called him maniac cop and psycho dad.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 7, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I got tales from friends who spent the weekend in the catacombs and some who've done short stints at Rikers I also grew up with a kid who's dad as a cop in the dirty thirty. We called him maniac cop and psycho dad.


You from the dirty thirty? All the hodederos back in the 80's knew that the UWS was rip off city for drug dealers, cops up there ripped you off and sold you back your shit a week later.

If you're from the streets in NY you know what a fifi bag is. But I thought that was an upstate prison thing not a city jail thing.

B4L


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You from the dirty thirty? All the hodederos back in the 80's knew that the UWS was rip off city for drug dealers, cops up there ripped you off and sold you back your shit a week later.
> 
> B4L


I'm not that old but I remember those chocolate dime bags from the kids in my hood and going uptown to cop huge 1.5 gram nicks.
I'm from the fake ID hood you mentioned before. Corona Elmhurst Jackson Heights. My boys dad worked in the dirty thirty. He was a psycho shit. He went to my boys school and pullEd guns on kids who messed with him. He used to beat his wife and my boy until all of those cops started getting investigated.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You from the dirty thirty? All the hodederos back in the 80's knew that the UWS was rip off city for drug dealers, cops up there ripped you off and sold you back your shit a week later.
> 
> If you're from the streets in NY you know what a fifi bag is. But I thought that was an upstate prison thing not a city jail thing.
> 
> B4L


Most of my acquaintances were jailed locally (stupid cousins flipped on each other and I have to find out from third parties what the fuck they were doing, almost killed my mom). I knew one kid who went upstate for a year got out and went back in a week later for the same thing. Also smoked with some old timers who turned into old time roommates if you know what I mean.

Basically weed has pUT me in a lot of wrong time wrong place conversations. You know be cool or who knows.
For some reason I give off a vibe that says I care about your life story.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## The Green Griffin (Aug 7, 2016)

Audio only, but worth a listen. Very accurate portrayal of Trump and his support. IMHO, of course!
http://www.wbur.org/hereandnow/2016/08/05/gop-anti-intellectualism-trump


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Twitter suspends account of Melania Trump speechwriter Meredith McIver, who probably isn’t a real person*

Days after Melania Trump gave a Republican National Convention speech which was plagiarized from an eight year old Michelle Obama speech, the Trump Organization laid the blame on her longtime speechwriter Meredith McIver. The trouble: no such person appeared to exist. Various pages depicting her life were discovered to have only been created _after_ she was assigned the blame for the plagiarism, including a Twitter account which she primarily used to keep insisting that she was in fact a real person. But it appears that Twitter’s management has ultimately reached the opposite conclusion, suspending the account in question.

The controversy began when MSNBC personality Joy-Ann Reid pointed out that there was almost no evidence to suggest that Meredith McIver was even a real person. This had come after Donald Trump had already been caught earlier in the election cycle having invented the fake personas of John Miller and John Barron, so issue was a plausible one. Others dug deeper and learned that Donald Trump had credited McIver as a ghostwriter of some of his previous books while giving a legal deposition years earlier.

But in each instance, McIver only seemed to exist in the words of Donald Trump. Sure enough, Trump had his campaign release a statement supposedly from McIver in which she took the blame for the plagiarism incident, yet she never did surface of her own accord. To this day, tabloid journalist and close Donald Trump confidant Piers Morgan is the only member of the media who claims to have ever had contact with her.

*http://www.dailynewsbin.com/news/twitter-suspends-account-of-melania-trump-speechwriter-meredith-mciver-who-probably-isnt-a-real-person/25566/*


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 8, 2016)

https://twitter.com/volfmont/status/762286586364956672 <---ABC Cuts feed when Trump calls clinton out for being the founder of isis


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 8, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> https://twitter.com/volfmont/status/762286586364956672 <---ABC Cuts feed when Trump calls clinton out for being the founder of isis


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 3752699


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 8, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


A video of a person laughing without any context saying something that has no meaning without the context of the laughter. And so, you think this is significant. Hmm spin doctors are at work. Why to you post this propaganda shit. Do you really think it will convince anybody?

This is just in: Donald Trump says he is full of nonsense and even his daughter says he is a failure:


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 8, 2016)

*Obama says that election fraud doesn't happen:
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voter_News_Service
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Election_Pool

The people who call the elections and do the "exit polling" have been caught skewing the results election after election, calling winners who did not win over and over again (check out bernie in california, thanks associated press). Whether you like trump or hillary, this is a fucked up way of doing things and rivals the federal reserve as majorly dishonest systems that are destroying america.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Twitter suspends account of Melania Trump speechwriter Meredith McIver, who probably isn’t a real person*
> 
> Days after Melania Trump gave a Republican National Convention speech which was plagiarized from an eight year old Michelle Obama speech, the Trump Organization laid the blame on her longtime speechwriter Meredith McIver. The trouble: no such person appeared to exist. Various pages depicting her life were discovered to have only been created _after_ she was assigned the blame for the plagiarism, including a Twitter account which she primarily used to keep insisting that she was in fact a real person. But it appears that Twitter’s management has ultimately reached the opposite conclusion, suspending the account in question.
> 
> ...



LOL to infinity.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 8, 2016)

*50 G.O.P. Officials Warn Donald Trump Would Put Nation’s Security ‘at Risk’*
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/09/us/politics/national-security-gop-donald-trump.html?_r=0

"Fifty of the nation’s most senior Republican national security officials, many of them former top aides or cabinet members for President George W. Bush, have signed a letter declaring that Donald J. Trump “lacks the character, values and experience” to be president and “would put at risk our country’s national security and well-being.”

Mr. Trump, the officials warn, “would be the most reckless president in American history.”

The letter says Mr. Trump would weaken the United States’ moral authority and questions his knowledge of and belief in the Constitution. It says he has “demonstrated repeatedly that he has little understanding” of the nation’s “vital national interests, its complex diplomatic challenges, its indispensable alliances and the democratic values” on which American policy should be based. And it laments that “Mr. Trump has shown no interest in educating himself.”"


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 8, 2016)

*I’m a Republican and I don't like Hillary Clinton — but I’m voting for her*
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-shulman-republican-clinton-voter-20160808-snap-story.html

"If Donald Trump had flamed out of the primaries as almost everyone expected, I would have proudly voted for Marco Rubio, John Kasich or Jeb Bush, and would have supported Scott Walker or Chris Christie. But compared with these candidates, Donald Trump lives on another planet. Simply put, he is not a Republican nor a conservative as we have understood those terms for decades.

Instead, I will vote for Hillary Clinton in November. I will do this knowing full well that she has more baggage than United Airlines and that she would nominate Supreme Court justices that would do violence to the 1st, 2nd and 5th Amendments to the Constitution. She flat-out lied about her home-brew server and the classified information on it, thereby imperiling national security. I recognize that she is owned in fee-simple by one of the most reactionary groups in the United States, the public employee unions. Further, I assume that the SVR, the foreign intelligence service of the Russian Federation, will cause to be released documents showing a very unsavory connection between Clinton’s actions as secretary of State and the Clinton Foundation.

Despite these serious flaws, Clinton believes in America and its values. Trump — who would establish religious tests for immigration and ethnic tests for judges — does not. She is open to the world; Trump is not.

Trump believes in only himself. As Khizr Kahn, the Muslim father of a slain U.S. Army captain noted at the Democratic Convention: Trump has “sacrificed nothing.”
[...]
But unlike the America Firsters, Trump’s blathering about international affairs seems rooted in ignorance rather than ideology. He quite simply doesn’t have a clue about foreign policy. He has no advisors of stature, military or diplomatic — no one who can rein in his “bromance” with Russian leader Vladimir Putin or explain to him why we must honor our commitments to NATO.

In contrast, Clinton is a tough-minded foreign policy realist who understands the dangers we face in Putinism and Islamist radicalism.

You can believe — as I do — that Clinton has a problem with the truth, but must also acknowledge — as I must — that in that regard she doesn’t hold a candle to Trump’s prevarications. Simply put, as the old adage goes, “How can you tell when Trump is lying? Answer: When he is moving his lips.” You really can’t predict what he will say from one day to the next, or if he will say the same thing again the following day. He is an unstable egomaniac who is unfit for public office, any office."


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> *50 G.O.P. Officials Warn Donald Trump Would Put Nation’s Security ‘at Risk’*
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/09/us/politics/national-security-gop-donald-trump.html?_r=0
> 
> "Fifty of the nation’s most senior Republican national security officials, many of them former top aides or cabinet members for President George W. Bush, have signed a letter declaring that Donald J. Trump “lacks the character, values and experience” to be president and “would put at risk our country’s national security and well-being.”
> ...


you're seriously using the new york times and senior republican officials as your source... how can anyone be more reckless than 
george dubya?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> you're seriously using the new york times and senior republican officials as your source... *how can anyone be more reckless than
> george dubya?*


Trump definitely will be.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> you must be retarded if you think litltle marco or that faggot kasich would be a good president, they are both weak-spined corporate sell-outs.
> 
> Clinton helped arm isis, do some research. remember the little thing called the arab spring that clinton helped promote. you know, where all the secular countries were toppled for radical muslim oriented government based on sharia? awesome choice over there, sir


All of those you listed are pretty terrible choices, actually.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 9, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Trump definitely will be.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> you must be retarded if you think litltle marco or that faggot kasich would be a good president, they are both weak-spined corporate sell-outs.
> 
> Clinton helped arm isis, do some research. remember the little thing called the arab spring that clinton helped promote. you know, where all the secular countries were toppled for radical muslim oriented government based on sharia? awesome choice over there, sir


You must be retarded because you can't figure out what a quote is.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 9, 2016)

Fuck Hillary, too. Fuck her and Trump. They can go fuck each other, really.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> You must be retarded because you can't figure out what a quote is.


if i were talking about your ideas i would have replied to your words. however, since you posted a quote, the previous post you reference was obviously pointed at the author of the quote. i wouldn't call you retarded, unless you actually believed that bullshit...


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> if i were talking about your ideas i would have replied to your words. however, since you posted a quote, the previous post you reference was obviously pointed at the author of the quote. i wouldn't call you retarded, unless you actually believed that bullshit...


Well I hate to break it to ya but he probably won't read this.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 9, 2016)

Since your quote mentioned "Gold Star Family" man Khizr Khan, let's learn a little more about his actual beliefs...

http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presidential-race/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-deletes-law-firm-website-proving-financially-benefits-pay-play-muslim-migration/
http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-constitution-sharia/

http://www.infowars.com/khizr-khan-bashes-trump-on-pro-taliban-tv-network/


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Since your quote mentioned "Gold Star Family" man Khizr Khan, let's learn a little more about his actual beliefs...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presidential-race/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-deletes-law-firm-website-proving-financially-benefits-pay-play-muslim-migration/
> http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-constitution-sharia/


Who gives a shit what their beliefs are? Trump and his family never served a day in our country's Armed Forces and he has the fucking nerve to mock the parents of a service member who made the ultimate sacrifice because of their ethnicity. It's fucking disgusting.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Since your quote mentioned "Gold Star Family" man Khizr Khan, let's learn a little more about his actual beliefs...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presidential-race/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-deletes-law-firm-website-proving-financially-benefits-pay-play-muslim-migration/
> http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-constitution-sharia/
> ...


Sorry but you lose all credibility the moment you cite breitbart or infowars. I don't give a shit what propagandists and conspiracy theorists have to say about anything.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Since your quote mentioned "Gold Star Family" man Khizr Khan, let's learn a little more about his actual beliefs...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presidential-race/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-deletes-law-firm-website-proving-financially-benefits-pay-play-muslim-migration/
> http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-constitution-sharia/
> ...


I almost read this, until I saw that Breitbart was the source.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 9, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Who gives a shit what their beliefs are? Trump and his family never served a day in our country's Armed Forces and he has the fucking nerve to mock the parents of a service member who made the ultimate sacrifice because of their ethnicity. It's fucking disgusting.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Sorry but you lose all credibility the moment you cite breitbart or infowars. I don't give a shit what propagandists and conspiracy theorists have to say about anything.


How about what KKhizr Khan has said himself:
“The Shari’ah-was completed during the lifetime of Prophet Muhammed, in the Quran and Sunnah. This brings up an important fact which is generally overlooked, that the invariable and basic rules of Islamic Law are only those prescribed in the Shari’ah (Quran and Sunnah), which are few and limited,” Khan continues to write. “All other juridical works which have been written during more than thirteen centuries are very rich and indispensable, *but they must always be subordinated to the Shari’ah* and open to reconsideration by all Muslims.”

In the journal article, Khan goes on to explain the importance of Islamic laws and interpretations to Muslim followers. He writes that: “The present form of the Quran is one and the same in every part of the Muslim world, and it has been so all through the centuries. This, Muslims believe, is due to the fact that the compilation and arrangement of chapters was completed-under divine instructions-by the Prophet himself.”

It is due to this that Khan writes, “*to Muslims, the Quran being the very word of God, it is the absolute authority from which springs the very conception of legality and every legal obligation*.”


----------



## The Green Griffin (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> you must be retarded if you think litltle marco or that faggot kasich would be a good president, they are both weak-spined corporate sell-outs.
> 
> Clinton helped arm isis, do some research. remember the little thing called the arab spring that clinton helped promote. you know, where all the secular countries were toppled for radical muslim oriented government based on sharia? awesome choice over there, sir


Soooo...... You hate gays, Muslims, immigrants democrats and Hillary. You trash the most moderate, well prepared Republican candidates. You are spewing nothing but nastiness and can't even find anything positive to say about your own psychotic candidate. Can you imagine how hard it was for those avid Republican top security experts to abdicate their party to warn about how truly dangerous Trump is? Their fear of Trump and how devastating he would be as president is REAL, and they know far, far more than you or I about international relations and national security. No thinking person without severe racist/bigoted viewpoints (or a career tied to the Republican Party) is supporting Trump anymore. Your hatred of Hillary is obviously meant to mask the true motivations behind your Trump support. It isn't working, we all know what you are.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> How about what KKhizr Khan has said himself:
> “The Shari’ah-was completed during the lifetime of Prophet Muhammed, in the Quran and Sunnah. This brings up an important fact which is generally overlooked, that the invariable and basic rules of Islamic Law are only those prescribed in the Shari’ah (Quran and Sunnah), which are few and limited,” Khan continues to write. “All other juridical works which have been written during more than thirteen centuries are very rich and indispensable, *but they must always be subordinated to the Shari’ah* and open to reconsideration by all Muslims.”
> 
> In the journal article, Khan goes on to explain the importance of Islamic laws and interpretations to Muslim followers. He writes that: “The present form of the Quran is one and the same in every part of the Muslim world, and it has been so all through the centuries. This, Muslims believe, is due to the fact that the compilation and arrangement of chapters was completed-under divine instructions-by the Prophet himself.”
> ...


Actions speak louder than words. Trump will be burning in hell whatever religion he practices.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 9, 2016)

The Green Griffin said:


> Soooo...... You hate gays, Muslims, immigrants democrats and Hillary. You trash the most moderate, well prepared Republican candidates. You are spewing nothing but nastiness and can't even find anything positive to say about your own psychotic candidate. Can you imagine how hard it was for those avid Republican top security experts to abdicate their party to warn about how truly dangerous Trump is? Their fear of Trump and how devastating he would be as president is REAL, and they know far, far more than you or I about international relations and national security. No thinking person without severe racist/bigoted viewpoints (or a career tied to the Republican Party) is supporting Trump anymore. Your hatred of Hillary is obviously meant to mask the true motivations behind your Trump support. It isn't working, we all know what you are.


You must not realize this isn't a republican democrat type of election. the people who claim to be the party of lincoln are more corrupt than the party of pc culture. All these people claiming all these things are working for a much higher purpose and agenda than what little bullshit topics you are focusing on here. The global agenda toward a one world government and one world currency is rapidly moving forward, so take the blinders off.

We are tired of sending all of our money, resources, and army men over seas in order to not be repaid. Trump wants to focus on the problems we are having here by providing the economic means to do so. Hillary attacked his tax plan because it "gives breaks to the top 1%", but fails to mention how a large percentage of small businesses are in that group - paying huge taxes and barely breaking even. Hillary's tax plan is going to continue to contribute to the wealthy moving all their money over seas to keep free of the taxation she proposes on them. They can afford to do that. 

If you want to talk policies and quit trying to spew the racist, bigotry, bullshit rhetoric you get from the cable news channels and party bosses then be my guest. But if i want to hear more of the bullshit you are talking here, i'll just turn on cnn or msnbc.

By the way - top security experts can lie just as well as top state department employees (ie: secretary's of state), take some time to sift through the shit so you can find some truth.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 9, 2016)

The father of Omar Mateen, the gay nightclub mass murdering terrorist, supports Hillary Clinton. He was pictured sat right behind Clinton during her rally in Florida last night.

Clinton is good for United States versus Donald Trump,” Seddique Mateen later told a news station in broken English as he held a pro-Hillary sign and revealed that he had been “invited by the Democratic Party”.

Seddique Mateen also supports the Taliban and exterminating gay people.

As CBS News previously reported, Mateen said that, “God will punish those involved in homosexuality”.

He also hosts a TV show on a California-based satellite Afghan TV station that is “nationalistic, pro-Taliban slant; full of anti-U.S. rhetoric and inflammatory language.”

When former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan David Duke endorsed Donald Trump, the media hounded Trump for weeks asking him over and over again whether he disavowed David Duke.

Despite Trump vehemently disavowing Duke on several occasions, the media just wouldn’t let go of the story.
Given his past statements and the fact that he is the father of the man who carried out the worst terror attack on U.S. soil since 9/11, Seddique Mateen is far worsethan David Duke.
However, despite the dreadful optics of Mateen enthusiastically appearing at a Hillary Clinton event, the media will drop this like a hot potato.

That’s why everyone must keep asking the question; When will Hillary Clinton disavow Seddique Mateen?


----------



## The Green Griffin (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> You must not realize this isn't a republican democrat type of election. the people who claim to be the party of lincoln are more corrupt than the party of pc culture. All these people claiming all these things are working for a much higher purpose and agenda than what little bullshit topics you are focusing on here. The global agenda toward a one world government and one world currency is rapidly moving forward, so take the blinders off.
> 
> We are tired of sending all of our money, resources, and army men over seas in order to not be repaid. Trump wants to focus on the problems we are having here by providing the economic means to do so. Hillary attacked his tax plan because it "gives breaks to the top 1%", but fails to mention how a large percentage of small businesses are in that group - paying huge taxes and barely breaking even. Hillary's tax plan is going to continue to contribute to the wealthy moving all their money over seas to keep free of the taxation she proposes on them. They can afford to do that.
> 
> ...


Ummm... Trump says he is a republican, according to you he must be more corrupt than Clinton? Well, at least you got that right. 

The constitution is not bullshit. Gay rights is not bullshit. Freedom of religion is not bullshit. National security in a terrifyingly dangerous world is not bullshit. I don't watch cnn or msnbc, your assumption that i do is one more example of your bias and myopia. 

Certainly those national security experts can lie, but all of them? Against their own party? With no personal gain for it? Look hard, you'll find some conspiracy somewhere to trot out. Remember Occam's razor before you embarrass yourself more.

Your "facts" are flat out wrong and misstated. The 1%ers are INDIVIDUALS not businesses. Why should they pay a smaller percentage of their income than hard working families? I certainly agree we need to streamline the tax and regulations on small businesses, but that is an entirely different discussion. Are you advocating Trickle-Down economics? We saw how that worked, leading to the greatest recession since the 1930s. HRC has a real plan to create jobs, have you read it? Of course not. That might help inform you to a rational position. Have you read Trump's? No, but I'm sure the plan is so huuuge it will make you head spin. He'll release it when he releases his tax return.

You are so blinded by your anger and frustration you still cannot spew anything but hate - And now lunatic fringe conspiracy theories. You, my friend, have been duped by one of the most disgusting 1% ers in our country. One who made his money by screwing the very workers and small businesses you profess to support.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> i wouldn't call you retarded, unless you actually believed that bullshit...


don'r you believe in an imaginary sky daddy, and a book of fairy tales in which a talking snake gives a woman born from a rib an apple to eat?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Since your quote mentioned "Gold Star Family" man Khizr Khan, let's learn a little more about his actual beliefs...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presidential-race/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-deletes-law-firm-website-proving-financially-benefits-pay-play-muslim-migration/
> http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2016/08/02/khizr-khan-constitution-sharia/
> ...


breitbart and infowars?

those sources are about as reliable as that bible you keep thumping.

go thump your tiny, tiny penis instead. at least that will accomplish something.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> The father of Omar Mateen, the gay nightclub mass murdering terrorist, supports Hillary Clinton. He was pictured sat right behind Clinton during her rally in Florida last night.
> 
> Clinton is good for United States versus Donald Trump,” Seddique Mateen later told a news station in broken English as he held a pro-Hillary sign and revealed that he had been “invited by the Democratic Party”.
> 
> ...


don't just plagiarize your posts, you racist fuck. cite your goddamn sources.

in this case, it is the beyond-retarded conspiracy network of alex jones once again.

http://www.infowars.com/when-will-hillary-disavow-omar-mateens-father/

i honestly feel sorry for any idiot who thinks that bumbling tin foil hatter is a valid source for anything, but nonetheless the stupidity of the racist losers who post this shit is really starting to hurt my feelings.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> infowars?
> 
> those sources are about as reliable as that bible you keep thumping.


i normally agree with ya UB but i just bought 7 buckets of rice and beans for $79.99 off the Infowars website. That's a helluva bargain compared to Costco.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> http://www.wptv.com/news/state/orlando-shooters-father-attends-hillary-clinton-rally-in-kissimmee
> 
> Try the local NBC affiliate you poverty inbred piece of shit


OK, i will. let's see what they have to say:

*"The rally was a 3,000-person, open-door event for the public. This individual wasn't invited as a guest and the campaign was unaware of his attendance until after the event."*

oh, shit. looks like that totally destroys your retarded infowars conspiracy narrative.

go sit in the corner you dumb fucking racist.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 9, 2016)

Trump on Clinton: "If she gets to pick her judges, nothing you can do folks." Adds, *"Though the second amendment folks, maybe there is..."*


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are still running away from a simple question like a coward you fucking cuck.
> 
> you already gave up on your original infowars conspiracy theory claim, no surprise there.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, he also endorsed Clinton following the rally as well. Using your logic, this not only makes Hillary a homophobic bigot who supports terrorism, but also all of her brain dead, uneducated followers like you...


----------



## coloradolivin (Aug 9, 2016)

POWERFUL LEAK: HUMA DOES NOT HAVE CLEARANCE
why was this email deleted?​


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump on Clinton: "If she gets to pick her judges, nothing you can do folks." Adds, *"Though the second amendment folks, maybe there is..."*


Katrina Pierson's long-awaited explanation: Trump was saying an assassination "could" happen, not that it "should" happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3753564
> POWERFUL LEAK: HUMA DOES NOT HAVE CLEARANCE
> why was this email deleted?​


this is the kind of desperation that sets in when your candidate is down by 5-10 in every critical swing state and is calling on people to assassinate federal judges.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 9, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So, if David Duke apologizes he's forgiven too, LOL, not likely.


I'm all about forgiveness. So if you can get him to apologize, I'm willing to forgive. Just let me know when you get that apology. Good luck.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So, if David Duke apologizes he's forgiven too, LOL, not likely. The left is quick to forgive and forget with the left, but no one else. Also, talking about the influence of David Duke, there is none, get real... The circle of people that feel David Duke has any influence wouldn't fill a high school gym. Mr. Byrd recruited people for the KKK, he had influence, he tried to make it bigger and better, then he's endorsed by the NAACP, that makes sense.... This just goes to show that anyone that is for the advancement of bigger government more programs and more handouts has no prior sin too great....
> 
> liberal logic 101


conservative history 091 (remedial - not for credit)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3753564
> POWERFUL LEAK: HUMA DOES NOT HAVE CLEARANCE
> why was this email deleted?​


Wow, wait until the voters see that! Oh, they did? And your candidate is still far, far behind her. Wow, he must really suck. How is he campaigning - by telling people to shoot elected officials and judges?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow, wait until the voters see that! Oh, they did? And your candidate is still far, far behind her. Wow, he must really suck. How is he campaigning - by telling people to shoot elected officials and judges?


stop smearing trump. his quote is up for interpretation. he could have meant assassinating hillary clinton instead of federal judges. it's all very vague.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

At this point we should just start using TRUMP! to feed Putin disinformation. It is the most he will ever do for our country. 

Poor Paul Mannaford. So few dictators left in decent climates.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> The Trump hate is hilarious. The guy is dominating the polls and every smear attempt just bounces off. He is the Teflon Don


LOL

racists are so dumb.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dumb is kind. He is stupid. Low IQ without a developmental disability. Just plain stupid with no excuses.

Its ok you probably remember him vaguely. Remember being in grade school and walking to the bathroom. As you walked you wondered what the other kids were learning and you would peek into the other classrooms. You would see a stupid kid twirling in his seat in the back and you realized these kids weren't learning what you were learning. They were a little behind. And that's when you realized that some people in this world were just stupid and no amount of compassion or information or education would fix it. You grew a little older and sadder that day.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't just plagiarize your posts, you racist fuck. cite your goddamn sources.
> 
> in this case, it is the beyond-retarded conspiracy network of alex jones once again.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/orlando-shooting-omar-mateen-father-seddique-mateen-taliban-god-punish-gays/


*This is way different than David Duke supporting trump.*


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 10, 2016)

*Poor Bernie, Democrats Used Your Name To Screw You Over*
http://abcnews.com.co/donald-trump-protester-speaks-out-i-was-paid-to-protest/


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2016)

So court records show Trump to be a pathological liar,what a surprise.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/2016-election/trump-lies/


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/orlando-shooting-omar-mateen-father-seddique-mateen-taliban-god-punish-gays/
> 
> 
> *This is way different than David Duke supporting trump.*


hillary has already stated that it was an open event, and has disavowed his support. didn't even try to blame anything on a bad earpiece.

meanwhile, david duke came out in full support of trump and trump had a clear and unambiguous chance to disavow the KKK and david duke. he refused to do so.

it is not just david duke supporting trump either, or even just the KKK for that matter. white nationalists and white supremacists of all sorts are out there actively campaigning for trump.

go have sex with a bible.


----------



## The Green Griffin (Aug 10, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *Poor Bernie, Democrats Used Your Name To Screw You Over*
> http://abcnews.com.co/donald-trump-protester-speaks-out-i-was-paid-to-protest/


You make me sad. Did you really believe this or do you just not care about what is true? There are so many lies in this article that I cannot even begin to cover them all, but it is total fabrication.

Your link is to a totally fake ABC site.  Take a look at the other articles on their 'home' page. The other fake articles are hilarious. You would think they would at least get the logo right, but even that is an obvious cut and paste that the originator stretched and forgot to fix.

Please, try to save whatever pride you have left and stop. Just stop. The more you post the more your stupidity (or dishonesty) shows.

And by way, there is no honey in your candidate's carcass, he is simply a bloated bag of hate and lies.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2016)

It's well-known around here that Samsonsriddle is easily fooled.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 10, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> “*to Muslims, the Quran being the very word of God, it is the absolute authority from which springs the very conception of legality and every legal obligation*.”


“*to Chistians, the Bible being the very word of God, it is the absolute authority from which springs the very conception of legality and every legal obligation*.”


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary has already stated that it was an open event, and has disavowed his support. didn't even try to blame anything on a bad earpiece.
> 
> meanwhile, david duke came out in full support of trump and trump had a clear and unambiguous chance to disavow the KKK and david duke. he refused to do so.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/03/politics/donald-trump-disavows-david-duke-kkk/


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 11, 2016)

The Green Griffin said:


> You make me sad. Did you really believe this or do you just not care about what is true? There are so many lies in this article that I cannot even begin to cover them all, but it is total fabrication.
> 
> Your link is to a totally fake ABC site. Take a look at the other articles on their 'home' page. The other fake articles are hilarious. You would think they would at least get the logo right, but even that is an obvious cut and paste that the originator stretched and forgot to fix.
> 
> ...


http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/03/31/craigslist-ad-offers-protesters-15-hour-crash-wisconsin-donald-trump-rally

i know, i hate fox news, too.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 11, 2016)

rollitup said:


> It's well-known around here that Samsonsriddle is easily fooled.


http://ijr.com/2016/08/668671-the-next-time-hillary-brags-that-shell-create-10-million-jobs-remember-how-she-did-as-senator/

<--she'll get you the jobs this time


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 11, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/03/politics/donald-trump-disavows-david-duke-kkk/


*Paul Ryan rips Donald Trump remarks as 'textbook definition of a racist comment'*

*http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/07/politics/paul-ryan-donald-trump-racist-comment/*


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/03/politics/donald-trump-disavows-david-duke-kkk/


LOL

TAPPER: I want to ask you about the Anti-Defamation League, which this week called on you to publicly condemn unequivocally the racism of former KKK grand wizard David Duke, who recently said that voting against you at this point would be treason to your heritage.

Will you unequivocally condemn David Duke and say that you don’t want his vote or that of other white supremacists in this election?

TRUMP: Well, just so you understand, I don’t know anything about David Duke. OK? I don’t know anything about what you’re even talking about with white supremacy or white supremacists. So, I don’t know.

I don’t know, did he endorse me or what’s going on, because, you know, I know nothing about David Duke. I know nothing about white supremacists. And so you’re asking me a question that I’m supposed to be talking about people that I know nothing about.

TAPPER: But I guess the question from the Anti-Defamation League is, even if you don’t know about their endorsement, there are these groups and individuals endorsing you. Would you just say unequivocally you condemn them and you don’t want their support?

TRUMP: Well, I have to look at the group. I mean, I don’t know what group you’re talking about.

You wouldn’t want me to condemn a group that I know nothing about. I would have to look. If you would send me a list of the groups, I will do research on them. And, certainly, I would disavow if I thought there was something wrong.

TAPPER: The Ku Klux Klan?

TRUMP: But you may have groups in there that are totally fine, and it would be very unfair. So, give me a list of the groups, and I will let you know.

TAPPER: OK. I mean, I’m just talking about David Duke and the Ku Klux Klan here, but…

TRUMP: I don’t know any — honestly, I don’t know David Duke. I don’t believe I have ever met him. I’m pretty sure I didn’t meet him. And I just don’t know anything about him.

TAPPER: All right.



*THAT IS DONALD TRUMP BEING GIVEN A CLEAR AND UNAMBIGUOUS CHANCE TO CONDEMN THE KKK. HE REFUSES TO DO SO.*


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 11, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/08/10/wikileaks-offers-20000-reward-over-murder-of-democrat-staffer-se/

Another damn conspiracy theorist - another person silenced for showing how corrupt hillary and her friends are


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> TAPPER: I want to ask you about the Anti-Defamation League, which this week called on you to publicly condemn unequivocally the racism of former KKK grand wizard David Duke, who recently said that voting against you at this point would be treason to your heritage.
> 
> ...


http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2016/02/29/trump_disavows_kkk_duke_how_many_times_do_i_have_to_continue_to_disavow_people.html

*TRUMP: I disavowed David Duke a day before at a major press conference, and I'm saying to myself, how many times do I have to continue to disavow people? And the question was asked about David Duke and various groups. And I don't know who the groups are. I said, would you do me a favor and tell me the groups? He was unable to tell me that.*


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 11, 2016)

Dankeh_fever said:


> *Paul Ryan rips Donald Trump remarks as 'textbook definition of a racist comment'*
> 
> *http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/07/politics/paul-ryan-donald-trump-racist-comment/*


*
Paul Ryan is just another globalist fuck trying to destroy america:*

http://paulryan.house.gov/top5issues/trans-pacific-partnership.htm


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> TAPPER: I want to ask you about the Anti-Defamation League, which this week called on you to publicly condemn unequivocally the racism of former KKK grand wizard David Duke, who recently said that voting against you at this point would be treason to your heritage.
> 
> ...


Well he doesn't want to lose the southern vote.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2016/02/29/trump_disavows_kkk_duke_how_many_times_do_i_have_to_continue_to_disavow_people.html
> 
> *TRUMP: I disavowed David Duke a day before at a major press conference*


how long did it take him to decide that the KKK was bad?

because he was asked point blank and refused to condemn them at all.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 11, 2016)

I see Trump is watching the pole vault close at the Olympics. Wanting to see how high the Mexicans get.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 11, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/03/politics/donald-trump-disavows-david-duke-kkk/





UncleBuck said:


> how long did it take him to decide that the KKK was bad?
> 
> because he was asked point blank and refused to condemn them at all.


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 11, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *Paul Ryan is just another globalist fuck trying to destroy america:*
> 
> http://paulryan.house.gov/top5issues/trans-pacific-partnership.htm


Sounds like you're qualified to be a presidential adviser...to a POS that will never be prez


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/08/10/wikileaks-offers-20000-reward-over-murder-of-democrat-staffer-se/
> 
> Another damn conspiracy theorist - another person silenced for showing how corrupt hillary and her friends are


You have the typical habit of zealots to read or hear only what you want. There is this passage in the article that puts the lie to this "conspiracy theory", although calling this rumor a conspiracy theory gives it more dignity than it deserves. Wikileaks doesn't claim Seth Rich was a source. Also, he was working on stuff that had nothing to do with Hillary's campaign in any substantial way. He was developing an app for voters to use to help them find the polling location. His father is outraged his deceased son is being invoked in this rumor too. 

Has the right wing lost it's sense of decency?

_In a statement Wikileaks added: "We treat threats towards any suspected WikiLeaks sources with extreme gravity.

"This should not be taken to imply that Seth Rich was a source to WikiLeaks or that his murder is connected to our publications. We hope our efforts will contribute to the family’s calls for information."

Mr Rich was a computer worker developing a way for voters to locate polling stations.

Joel Rich, the victim's father called the theories about his son's death "bizarre" and accused WikiLeaks of "playing a game"._


----------



## Rayne (Aug 12, 2016)

Republican Congressman brags about cutting Benghazi embassy security budget...


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You have the typical habit of zealots to read or hear only what you want. There is this passage in the article that puts the lie to this "conspiracy theory", although calling this rumor a conspiracy theory gives it more dignity than it deserves. * Wikileaks doesn't claim Seth Rich was a source*. Also, he was working on stuff that had nothing to do with Hillary's campaign in any substantial way. He was developing an app for voters to use to help them find the polling location. His father is outraged his deceased son is being invoked in this rumor too.
> 
> Has the right wing lost it's sense of decency?
> 
> ...








Aren't assange's answers pretty "clear"?


and what about this guy: Shawn Lucas
_
As for Shawn Lucas, the other man who is the subject of conspiracy theories, he was seen in a video serving the DNC with the lawsuit alleging that the DNC fraudulently favored Clinton over Bernie Sanders in the primary.

“The cause of death is pending at this time,” Beverly Fields, chief of staff, for the Washington D.C. Medical Examiner’s office told Heavy when asked about Lucas’ death. “The date of the death was Aug. 2.” She said the office can’t release addition information under law._


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Aren't assange's answers pretty "clear"?
> 
> 
> and what about this guy: Shawn Lucas
> ...


Dude, you are yet another example of how far the reactionary right has drifted away from fact based reality. There is nothing factual and conclusive in the Assange Wikileaks interview or whatever it was. This isn't even at the level of conspiracy, just rumor.

Along with plasma beings, illuminati, bending a spoon using psychic power, flat earth, can be piled the Hillary is a murderer list. This post belongs in toke 'n talk. Didn't one of your posts there get shut down because you are fucking nuts?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 12, 2016)

What happened to the dumpster supporter, nitro, seems like the bitch is CRUSHING that pos. HILLARY!


B4L


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.msnbc.com/hardball/watch/trump-clinton-can-t-win-pa-without-cheating-743562307671

*"The only way we can lose this election is if we get cheated, OK?"*

WTF? He's down in the polls by about 9% in Pennsylvania, its not even close in that state. He is telling the people in the audience to go down to the polls and make sure nobody votes "5 times" because, he says, that's the only way we can lose. "I know this 100%". Really? What in hell is he doing?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> http://www.msnbc.com/hardball/watch/trump-clinton-can-t-win-pa-without-cheating-743562307671
> 
> *"The only way we can lose this election is if we get cheated, OK?"*
> 
> WTF? He's down in the polls by about 9% in Pennsylvania, its not even close in that state. He is telling the people in the audience to go down to the polls and make sure nobody votes "5 times" because, he says, that's the only way we can lose. "I know this 100%". Really? What in hell is he doing?


Altoona and Johnstown are the armpit of Pa. and KKK country separated by 1/2 hr drive they hate NYC and Philly my buddy lives in Altoona for the last 57 years and constantly get called boy or N***** the only reason Johnstown is known is because of the great flood there and Altoona is known for Pirates minor league and little league World Series and Steeler country.

He had been to Eerie Pa. Earlier that day in a DEMOCRATIC town wtf? He doesn't want to win!
What a dickhead.

#whineylittlebitch


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 13, 2016)

I had not really gotten a chance to look into the latest right-wing disinformationgasm of Hillary is unfit until now.

My analysis: You are all fucking retarded.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 13, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Aren't assange's answers pretty "clear"?
> 
> 
> and what about this guy: Shawn Lucas
> ...


I am sorry, I could not concentrate with that graphic of Julian Assange''s penis dripping, unprotected into two young Swedish girls' holiest of holys.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

Sanders Calls Trump The Poster Child For Failed Trade Policies:

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/08/bernie-sanders-trump-trade-226953


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 14, 2016)

Split personality or staffer sends nice tweets.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/donald-trump-angriest-tweets-sent-android-while-nice-020002230.html


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Split personality or staffer sends nice tweets.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/donald-trump-angriest-tweets-sent-android-while-nice-020002230.html


Staffer


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

meg·a·lo·ma·ni·ac
ˌmeɡələˈmānēˌak/
_noun_

*1*. 
a person who is obsessed with their own power.
_adjective_

*1*. 
exhibiting megalomania.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 14, 2016)

The #whineylittlebitch loves to call the media crooked, the media should stop covering that POS.

B4L


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The #whineylittlebitch loves to call the media crooked, the media should stop covering that POS.
> 
> B4L


They can't, he's the GOP nom.

The media IS crooked though, so there's that. 

Not the reason why he's losing though.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> They can't, he's the GOP nom.
> 
> The media IS crooked though, so there's that.
> 
> Not the reason why he's losing though.


Yes, the media is terribly biased against Hillary. They keep repeating the same old lies in their overwhelmingly negative coverage of Hillary. Yet, Trump is treated to free media coverage round the clock. If he were a better campaigner, he'd have a better chance.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> They can't, he's the GOP nom.
> 
> The media IS crooked though, so there's that.
> 
> Not the reason why he's losing though.


You're right that's not why he's losing.

The reason he's losing is because he's a #whineylittlebitch who threatens lawsuit when shit don't go his way, my granddaughter has more cojones than he does.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

Warren Buffet is in audit and said he'll release his tax returns if Trump does.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Fox News Poll: Only 1% of African Americans Support Trump

*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 14, 2016)

This is what happens when you defend Trumps logic.


----------



## Rayne (Aug 14, 2016)

*Donald Trump: “How Often Do You See That The Polls Are Wrong? Not Too Often.” *TRUMP: “I’m a believer in polls. I only like them because I’ve been number one for 100 days now, in a row, which is pretty good. But I am a believer in polls. I mean, how often do you see that the polls are wrong? Not too often. You know, you go out and you see elections and somebody is scheduled to win by four, and they win by three-and-a-half or five. But they, you don’t usually see where they…and his [Biden’s] polling numbers were not great. And I’m actually happy about it because I’d actually rather run against Hillary. I think beating Hillary on her record will not be very difficult. Her record has been atrocious.” [Capital Download, USA Today, 10/22/15]


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 15, 2016)

Polls in New York has Hillary up by 30 points over the dumpster 57 - 27 as of this morning, I had said the dumpster doesn't have a prayer of winning NY in the general but I never envisioned he would be blown away 3 months before the elections.

They really hate that POS in this town and he's home grown compared to Hillary who was labeled a carpetbagger when she ran for senator.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 15, 2016)

His supporters are just as unhinged as Trump is,it's a little scary how many stupid people are out there.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 15, 2016)

It never ends.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/15/us/politics/paul-manafort-ukraine-donald-trump.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&_r=0


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 15, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> It never ends.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/15/us/politics/paul-manafort-ukraine-donald-trump.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&_r=0


My surprise level =0%

It doesn't matter. Those who are left in the TRUMP! camp are the ones he was talking about when he said that he could kill a person in front of them and not lose votes. 

Branding. That is what this is about now. This election is merely TRUMP!'s beer hall puscht. By the end of it he will fling himself to the ground and let those behind him take the bullet. But he won't go away. His _Mein Kampf _will probably be a radio or tv show over the next few years. He is no longer just a peddler of fake colleges, overpriced steaks and foreign made furniture. Now he is at the forefront of "the rebellion" with his own cult of personality. He is going to cry foul when the election falls on him and figures that somehow the crazies that support him just might get a chance to take power. If so, he will gladly take his throne. If not, he will gladly take their money all day long. 

He is a disgrace to the country and the survival of the GOP depends on how quickly they leave his ship. I have a feeling that they will all go down to the bottom together in the next 20 years.

sigh. thanks crazies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My surprise level =0%
> 
> It doesn't matter. Those who are left in the TRUMP! camp are the ones he was talking about when he said that he could kill a person in front of them and not lose votes.
> 
> ...


trumpTV - even more batshit crazy than fox news.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, the media is terribly biased against Hillary. They keep repeating the same old lies in their overwhelmingly negative coverage of Hillary. Yet, Trump is treated to free media coverage round the clock. If he were a better campaigner, he'd have a better chance.


https://twitter.com/sweetatertot2/status/763764284325330944


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> https://twitter.com/sweetatertot2/status/763764284325330944


you are not bright.


----------



## In Shape Vet (Aug 15, 2016)

the wall needs to be very large and have subterranean robots that sense movement and come up and snatch people by their feet.View attachment 3758219


----------



## Rayne (Aug 15, 2016)

Out of fairness...

Only after the general U.S. population casts their votes and are tallied in the general election.

The "Electoral college" voters/delegates are told who to vote for. Thanks to the Electoral college and the U.S. founding fathers that the presidential election and the primary nominations are "Rigged" in favor of a particular candidate.

The above fact is basic high school level U.S. Government information. This information maybe even middle school level.

Also... democrats do not really care about rallies like republicans do. Much like liberals and conservatives, democrats and republicans have different mindset. To understand the opposite side one must be willing to consider and understand the a different mindset. 

Remember there two basic personality types: 1. Extrovert and 2. Introvert. Mr. Donald John Trump happens to be an extrovert. Extroverts love and need attention the more attention you give them the more they want. In other terms an Extroverted individual may be called a "Drama Queen" or an "Attention Whore." In some web forums extroverts are called "Post whores."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

If the Cubs don't win the World Series, the system is rigged. 108 years without a World Series win? That is not possible! Believe me, its rigged. They just don't want the Cubs to win. Or, if they do win, they kept them from winning for so long just to clean up on jersey sales after they let them win - which is even worse.

Either way, its rigged. Wake up people!


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## The Green Griffin (Aug 18, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 3760489


Not a good likeness, his fingers are way too long.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 18, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 3760489


According to Rubio this statue is not to scale,the hands and dick are way too big.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

No one has posted here in 4 days. I will take that as a sign. His face is melting. Mellllting. Melllllllllllting, oh what a world.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know if Trump supporters should be embarrassed at their poor judgement, but this all should come as a reality check. Time to take a good long look in the mirror and consider the possibly that you are kinda an asshole. Nothing personal, just sayin...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I don't know if Trump supporters should be embarrassed at their poor judgement, but this all should come as a reality check. Time to take a good long look in the mirror and consider the possibly that you are kinda an asshole. Nothing personal, just sayin...


anybody who still supports this guy has passed the threshold of plausible deniability.

you could have rescinded your support for him until pretty recently and saved some face, but not anymore.

if you still support the guy, you will be forever viewed as a pariah. sorry.

not you personally abe.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> anybody who still supports this guy has passed the threshold of plausible deniability.
> 
> you could have rescinded your support for him until pretty recently and saved some face, but not anymore.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Had a neighbor who supported Trump in the beginning. Glad he changed course or I would have had a very hard time interacting with him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Agreed. Had a neighbor who supported Trump in the beginning. Glad he changed course or I would have had a very hard time interacting with him.


i have successfully avoided talking to my racist neighbors about the election, and they are moving in a week. 

that is when i put out the hillary yard sign.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 21, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 3760489


I would put on a headband, a pink polo and some aviator sunglasses and towel whip the shit out of that statue's ass for hours.
Bro'd to death


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I would put on a headband, a pink polo and some aviator sunglasses and towel whip the shit out of that statue's ass for hours.
> Bro'd to death


Unfortunately, they already moved it. It is in po-po lockup now but the owner has thirty days to claim it and pay his fine. It is a pretty low fine so I expect we will be seeing it again soon. I hear we are using it for voter registration next week.

edit: I had no idea that there were quite a number of them. I was only speaking of the local one.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 21, 2016)

Any man/woman who mocks a disabled person would never get my vote!

B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Any man/woman who mocks a disabled person would never get my vote!
> 
> B4L


hey now, mocking disabled people can be great fun. let's try right now by mocking some mentally disabled folks.







 








all photos from trump's latest virginia rally.

THE SOUTH WILL RISE AGAIN! ya know, right after resting in the shade for another 40 minutes. walking 200+ yards is exhausting.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hey now, mocking disabled people can be great fun. let's try right now by mocking some mentally disabled folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's after walking the 5 feet from handicapped parking.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 22, 2016)

He will make a come back


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2016)

"In 4 years, I will get 95% of the African American vote, I promise you."


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "In 4 years, I will get 95% of the African American vote, I promise you."


He's right you know he will get 95% of the black vote...95%x1%=0.95%


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 22, 2016)

It's no surprise Rudy Giuliani is going after Hillary over illnesses after all he's still sore over losing to Hillary because of health issues during the Senate race for NY.

Just like the dumpster, polls showed that had he not have to suspend his campaign he would've lost the minority vote...big time

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 23, 2016)

The dumpster cares only about himself, this election campaign is just an opportunity to milk folks out of their money.

Back during the primaries he was paying the rent for his campaign headquarters in his building and writing it off (which is legal btw no issues there) but now that he has other's donating into his campaign he is charging 5x as much for the same space and less staff now then in March. This man is shameless and his supporters are too.

Donald Trump Jacked Up His Campaign’s Trump Tower Rent Once Somebody Else Was Paying It - The Huffington Post - US
https://apple.news/A41iZ-YTlSHGLhhsLE_i-Sg


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2016)

Traitor Don is taking advice from the Brain of Breitbart:
_
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-idUSKCN10Y1YC_
*In attacking Clinton foundation, Trump seeks a Republican rallying cry*

_After struggling to find a consistent message and consolidate party support, Donald Trump is honing his attack on Democratic presidential rival Hillary Clinton and the foundation bearing her family's name in hopes of making it a rallying cry for fellow Republicans._

_Trump began hammering the Democrat this week over the Clinton Foundation, an organization created by her and her husband former President Bill Clinton that funds aid programs in developing countries._

_On Monday, Trump called for the foundation to be shut down and for a special prosecutor to be named to investigate it. In particular, he accused Clinton of having turned the charity into a "pay-for-play" scheme in which wealthy donors to the organization got favors from the State Department while Clinton was secretary of state from 2009-2013. The Clinton campaign denied that, saying Clinton never took any action because of donations to the foundation._

So, what is the foundation doing? Is it some nefarious money funnel to the Clinton bank account? No, actually, the foundation is involved in some really good projects that save lives and otherwise makes life better for others around the world. And it's very efficient in turning donations into work in the field. From wikipedia: _CharityWatch, says that 88% of the foundation's money goes toward its charitable mission and gave the foundation an A rating for 2016.[9] 
_
Initiatives funded by the Clinton foundation include expanding access to healthcare, promoting growth of small businesses in poor areas not just in the US but elswhere in the world, education, disaster relief. Exactly how much good has the Donald accomplished that he feels emboldened to cast shade on the Clinton Foundation?

So, typical of Trump, he cares not or knows nothing of the good works being done. "Shut it Down" he says. He only sees an opportunity to attack an opponent.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Traitor Don is taking advice from the Brain of Breitbart:
> _
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-idUSKCN10Y1YC_
> *In attacking Clinton foundation, Trump seeks a Republican rallying cry*
> ...


http://spectator.org/shut-it-down-the-clinton-foundation-is-too-corrupt-to-exist/
*A sampler from one of the most brazen scams going.*
In December 2008, Bruce Lindsey, the Chief Executive Officer of the Clinton Foundation, and Valerie Jarrett, co-chairman of the Obama-Biden Transition Team, [URL='http://images.politico.com/global/2015/02/24/us_dept_of_state.html']signed a memorandum of understanding that the activities of the Clinton Foundation would not “create conflicts or the appearance of conflicts for Senator Clinton as Secretary of State.”

*During Secretary Clinton’s tenure, at least 181 individuals, companies, and foreign governments gave money to the Clinton Foundation while officially lobbying the State Department.*

From 2001 to 2015, the Clinton Foundation raised over $2 billion in donations. From February 2001 to May 2015, Bill Clinton gave 637 speeches and made $132,021,691 in speaking fees alone. Hillary gave 92 speeches from February 2013 to March 2015. She was paid $21,648,000. While the Clintons made speeches to Goldman Sachs and Citigroup, it was the foreign donations to the Clinton Foundation that were the most disturbing.

In 13 speeches, Bill made at least $500,000. Eleven of those speeches occurred when Hillary Clinton was Secretary of State (2009-2013). All eleven of those speeches were delivered outside of the United States, including Russia and China.

Since people don’t give that kind of money for nothing in return, the question is did these donors get pay for play immediately when Hillary was Secretary of State or did they expect something only if Hillary was elected president? In his 2015 book _Clinton Cash_, author Peter Schweizer argues that foreign donors have already received a return on their investment when Hillary was Secretary of State through Bill Clinton’s speaking fees and donations to the Clinton Foundation.

*Kazakhstan: *Clinton’s adventures with Frank Giustra didn’t begin with Russia. In 2005, Clinton went with Giustra to Kazakhstan to meet with President Nursultan Nazarbayev. Giustra’s obvious connections with Clinton clearly made an impression on the Kazakh dictator.

Two days after this meeting, Kazakhstan’s state-owned company, Kazatomprom, gave Giustra’s company the right to buy three uranium projects in the country. A few months later, Giustra returned the favor to Clinton by donating $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.

In 2006, Frank Giustra described his relationship with Clinton saying, “He’s a brand, a worldwide brand, and he can do things and ask for things that no one else can.”[/URL]


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Traitor Don is taking advice from the Brain of Breitbart:
> _
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-idUSKCN10Y1YC_
> *In attacking Clinton foundation, Trump seeks a Republican rallying cry*
> ...


if hillary started a fake university that bilked its students out of millions for phony real estate advice, he'd be all for it.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://spectator.org/shut-it-down-the-clinton-foundation-is-too-corrupt-to-exist/
> *A sampler from one of the most brazen scams going.*
> In December 2008, Bruce Lindsey, the Chief Executive Officer of the Clinton Foundation, and Valerie Jarrett, co-chairman of the Obama-Biden Transition Team, signed a memorandum of understanding that the activities of the Clinton Foundation would not “create conflicts or the appearance of conflicts for Senator Clinton as Secretary of State.”
> 
> ...


Nice job of copy and paste without any comment. It's almost as if you understood what you posted.

But really, the nub of this article's complaint boils down to this line:

_"Since people don’t give that kind of money for nothing in return, the question is did these donors get pay for play immediately when Hillary was Secretary of State or did they expect something only if Hillary was elected president?"
_
What a shitty whiny bit of smear that is.The author asks "did they get pay for play immediately or expect favors later?" Its on the level of the classic "have you stopped beating your wife?" question. The honest truth is that there is no evidence that any pay for play from Hillary was expected or given. The Foundation is Bill's show. He doesn't hold office and he has incredible connections. It's perfectly legal for Bill to use those connections for donors. Of course, when Hillary is president, the foundation will have to be distanced from him or shut down. Shutting it down would be a shame because the Foundation does good work. It's because pin heads like you who can't seem to get the idea that money in the form of donations to a charity doesn't necessarily equal corruption.

Have you had a look at any the text that is causing the kerfluffle? I'm pretty sure you haven't. They are odious in that they do show people were trying to get access to Hillary for small favors (can you help me with my friend's visa?). But the e-mail strings showed those attempts were not successful. 

These e-mails showed that Hillary and her team did not live up to the letter of her agreement to "not create...appearance of conflicts". That's all, no "pay for play" is established anywhere. At least nothing that's come to light. That said, if there is evidence of quid pro quo, then yeah, she should be held on charges. 

Oh, and the e-mails have already been reviewed during the FBI's investigation. The head of the FBI said they found nothing that warranted criminal charges. 

So suck it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Exactly! And well said.

All of these complaints about the Clinton Foundation seem to ignore that Bill is an Ex-Pres, and the foundation is in his name. It should be called the Bill Clinton Foundation, and then all of these whiners would have to come up with something else. Are they also complaining about the Bush Foundation, or the Reagan Foundation?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Exactly! And well said.
> 
> All of these complaints about the Clinton Foundation seem to ignore that Bill is an Ex-Pres, and the foundation is in his name. It should be called the Bill Clinton Foundation, and then all of these whiners would have to come up with something else. Are they also complaining about the Bush Foundation, or the Reagan Foundation?


they'd complain less if instead of saving lives, she sold them scammy real estate courses and chewy steaks.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they'd complain less if instead of saving lives, she sold them scammy real estate courses and chewy steaks.


If Bill had borrowed $650 million from the Chinese Govt, all would be just dandy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Exactly! And well said.
> 
> All of these complaints about the Clinton Foundation seem to ignore that Bill is an Ex-Pres, and the foundation is in his name. It should be called the Bill Clinton Foundation, and then all of these whiners would have to come up with something else. Are they also complaining about the Bush Foundation, or the Reagan Foundation?


Then why were donors visiting hillary as SoS?

Why did donors get contracts in Haiti? 

How far up Hillary's ass is George Soros? Or is it the other way around?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Then why were donors visiting hillary as SoS?
> 
> Why did donors get contracts in Haiti?
> 
> How far up Hillary's ass is George Soros? Or is it the other way around?


If Ben Jonson didn't write Shakespere's plays, then who did?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Traitor Don is taking advice from the Brain of Breitbart:
> _
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-idUSKCN10Y1YC_
> *In attacking Clinton foundation, Trump seeks a Republican rallying cry*
> ...


The #whineylittlebitch likes to screw the little guy he walks away from his debts...this is his norm. Really? 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/26/politics/donald-trump-hotel-air-conditioning-roanoke/?hpt=ob_galleryfooterexpansion


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The #whineylittlebitch likes to screw the little guy he walks away from his debts...this is his norm. Really?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/26/politics/donald-trump-hotel-air-conditioning-roanoke/?hpt=ob_galleryfooterexpansion


hundreds of liens and lawsuits against Trump for this very reason. The shit has put small businesses under by doing this very same thing. Doesn't faze a Trump supporter one bit. Because Trump "tells it like it is". Fortunately they are a minority.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Then why were donors visiting hillary as SoS?
> 
> Why did donors get contracts in Haiti?
> 
> How far up Hillary's ass is George Soros? Or is it the other way around?


Because Hitlery Cunton is the most corrupt politician since Nixon.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Because Hitlery Cunton is the most corrupt politician since Nixon.


Oh really? I guess Nixons vp (Spiro Agnew) doesn't count, Reagan and W. don't count either. Yea...ok! And let's not forget Papa Bush had to pardoned Reagans cabinets jail sentences.

Every last one of them should've gone to prison (some did) They were all pillars of society I guess. Now those were the real criminals not the smear campaign that Hillary has been through for decades on end.

B4L


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Oh really? I guess Nixons vp (Spiro Agnew) doesn't count, Reagan and W. don't count either. Yea...ok! And let's not forget Papa Bush had to pardoned Reagans cabinets jail sentences.
> 
> Every last one of them should've gone to prison (some did) They were all pillars of society I guess. Now those were the real criminals not the smear campaign that Hillary has been through for decades on end.
> 
> B4L


Or maybe they are all in on it together?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 24, 2016)

I just turned on the tv and caught a few moments of TRUMP! talking. I had to turn it off. This guy is pissing into the political pool that is going to set politics in America 100 years. You TRUMP! supporters bear the biggest chunk of the blame for this for wanting the same type of shit in your political reporting as you seem to want in your "entertainment news".


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Or maybe they are all in on it together?


cool new conspiracy theory. we can file this one away with "the definitions of words are a conspiracy to silence me!".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cool new conspiracy theory. we can file this one away with "the definitions of words are a conspiracy to silence me!".


A conspiracy theory is an explanatory or speculative hypothesis suggesting that two or more persons, or an organization, have conspired to cause or cover up, through secret planning and deliberate action, an event or situation typically regarded as illegal or harmful.

Lookss like everyone here has formed a conspiracy theory. Even you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A conspiracy theory is an explanatory or speculative hypothesis suggesting that two or more persons, or an organization, have conspired to cause or cover up, through secret planning and deliberate action, an event or situation typically regarded as illegal or harmful.
> 
> Lookss like everyone here has formed a conspiracy theory. Even you.


the definitions of words are a conspiracy to silence me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A conspiracy theory is an explanatory or speculative hypothesis suggesting that two or more persons, or an organization, have conspired to cause or cover up, through secret planning and deliberate action, an event or situation typically regarded as illegal or harmful.
> 
> Lookss like everyone here has formed a conspiracy theory. Even you.


This is a perfect case where knowing the definition and understanding the term are very different things. Looking something up does not necessarily make you understand it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This is a perfect case where knowing the definition and understanding the term are very different things. Looking something up does not necessarily make you understand it.


Would you say that hillary attempted to cover up her email server use and inappropriate contact with donors while she was secretary of state?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> inappropriate contact with donors while she was secretary of state


list them without copying and pasting.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Would you say that hillary attempted to cover up her email server use and inappropriate contact with donors while she was secretary of state?


nothing I have read has suggested that she has.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> list them without copying and pasting.


Yeah, nothing put together by the same right-wing wizards who put this nugget together


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

she's not listing them. poor stupid brainwashed lady.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she's not listing them. poor stupid brainwashed lady.


After reading all the ridiculous shit on the board tonight you would figure one would start to get the picture and wise up. But I guess some people decide that some of it must be true or there wouldn't be people making youtube videos. TBH, Hillary had made it pretty easy for them but the same shit-cannon would be aimed at whoever the candidate was. I guess it is the way Republicans have decided to roll. They suck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


>


i like his other videos better.

*Paris Terror Attacks are False Flags*

*Crisis Actor At Sandy Hook and Obama Lies

Why People Can't Handle 911 Truth????



*


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary started a fake university that bilked its students out of millions for phony real estate


That was white water and wasn't about students. That was so long ago that she still was a small time crook before any big time crime.


----------



## Rayne (Aug 25, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


>



Snope.com ABC "Live Poll" 
Claim: A live poll conducted by ABC News in August 2016 shows Donald Trump, Jill Stein, and Gary Johnson all well ahead of Hillary Clinton. FALSE


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Snope.com ABC "Live Poll"
> Claim: A live poll conducted by ABC News in August 2016 shows Donald Trump, Jill Stein, and Gary Johnson all well ahead of Hillary Clinton. FALSE


david can't help it. he is dumb, and a snitch.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 25, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


>


I am glad you are here. Without your stupid posts I would have a harder time keeping track of (specifically) what the right-wing is lying about. I am sure you will get some gullible people to believe your shit posts - but Pie is already voting for TRUMP! anyway.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2016)

Thin skinned Traitor Don "roars back in outrage" over a video that documents racists and racist leadership's love for what Trump proposes to do to enshrine white privilege.

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/08/clinton-kkk-ad-trump-responds-227416

The video is contained in that link and the one below (no ads are embeddied in the link below):
https://amp.twimg.com/v/d0846c31-a8dc-4ded-8a8c-21bff379ec7f

_Donald Trump roared back at Hillary Clinton’s accusations of racism and hate with three words: Shame on you.
_
If somebody should feel shame, shouldn't it be the man who called 11 million men, women and children, "criminals and rapists". The one who when asked why he called Mexican migrants rapists without proof, said "well, somebody is doing the raping". Shame on you, Traitor Don.

All that the Hillary campaign did was document statements by racist leadership in support of Traitor Don. No shame in that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Thin skinned Traitor Don "roars back in outrage" over a video that documents racists and racist leadership's love for what Trump proposes to do to enshrine white privilege.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/08/clinton-kkk-ad-trump-responds-227416
> 
> ...


devastating, but completely true.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/energized-white-supremacists-cheer-trump-convention-message-183705548--election.html

CLEVELAND (AP) — *They don't like to be called white supremacists.

The well-dressed men who gathered in Cleveland's Ritz-Carlton bar after Donald Trump's speech accepting the Republican nomination for president prefer the term "Europeanists," ''alt-right," or even "white nationalists." They are also die-hard Trump supporters.

And far from hiding in chat rooms or under white sheets, they cheered the GOP presidential nominee from inside the Republican National Convention over the last week. While not official delegates, they nevertheless obtained credentials to attend the party's highest-profile quadrennial gathering.

Several gathered in the luxury hotel well after midnight following Trump's Thursday address, a fiery appeal they said helped push the Republican Party closer to their principles.

"I don't think people have fully recognized the degree to which he's transformed the party," said Richard Spencer, a clean-cut 38-year-old from Arlington, Virginia, who sipped Manhattans as he matter-of-factly called for removing African-Americans, Hispanics and Jews from the United States.*


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2016)

"Trust me. Trump thinks like me," Spencer said. "Do you think it's a coincidence that everybody like me loves Trump and supports him?"

The robes are off and they look like any other 30-something. They are the new face of the white power movement. It's my guess that they take power at the grass roots level this election and become a real force in four years.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2016)

Anyone seen this yet?

http://time.com/4465744/donald-trump-undocumented-workers/


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Anyone seen this yet?
> 
> http://time.com/4465744/donald-trump-undocumented-workers/


so what if donald trump hires illegal immigrants to take jobs away from americans? it's not like it's a huge part of his platform or anything.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2016)

So Trump has made it official,he is going to form a "deportation force" to get rid of 11 million law breakers. I bet they will have some snazy uniforms with a big T somewhere on them and what color is a good choice,maybe a nice brown shirt.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2016)

What a surprise,the man running Trumps campaign is a woman beater and general thug.


http://www.npr.org/2016/08/26/491440310/reports-new-trump-campaign-ceo-faced-domestic-violence-charge-in-1996


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> So Trump has made it official,he is going to form a "deportation force" to get rid of 11 million law breakers. I bet they will have some snazy uniforms with a big T somewhere on them and what color is a good choice,maybe a nice brown shirt.


With gold trim.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Anyone seen this yet?
> 
> http://time.com/4465744/donald-trump-undocumented-workers/


Time magazine has been discredited. Did you know they regularly print corrections? I googled it.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Kool Aid Man oh yeah!


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 27, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Anyone seen this yet?
> 
> http://time.com/4465744/donald-trump-undocumented-workers/


Trump is a foul piece of shit.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 27, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Trump is a foul piece of shit.



Nothing new, the dumpster and his father ONLY used undocumented workers for all his projects in Brooklyn and Queens in the 60's and early 70's before the dumpster ventured into Manhattan. Being a POS runs in the family.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm hearing Trump owes the Bank of China 500 million...is this true?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm hearing Trump owes the Bank of China 500 million...is this true?


Yes.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes.





Wow, that alone should scare anyone away from voting for this clown.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Wow, that alone should scare anyone away from voting for this clown.


I wouldn't say that it is his worst flaw. Hiding it is much worse. China has a lot of money to throw around. You would be surprised where it turns up. You may be regularly driving on some of it.

TRUMP!'s unwillingness to release his taxes is a pretty solid indication that he has something to hide. There is good evidence that his 'empire' is on very shitty ground. This whole 'running for President' thing is going to help him out one way or the other. But he still cares about ... uh... the country.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2016)

Has TRUMP's use of illegal alien labor been mentioned?


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Has TRUMP's use of illegal alien labor been mentioned?


All over the ny times. A real estate guy Is always going to have labor ghosts in the closet.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I wouldn't say that it is his worst flaw. Hiding it is much worse. China has a lot of money to throw around. You would be surprised where it turns up. You may be regularly driving on some of it.
> 
> TRUMP!'s unwillingness to release his taxes is a pretty solid indication that he has something to hide. There is good evidence that his 'empire' is on very shitty ground. This whole 'running for President' thing is going to help him out one way or the other. But he still cares about ... uh... the country.









I don't think he's worth a quarter of what he boasts about having.. Probably worth 250 million... No chance he's a billionaire let alone 4-5 billion as he claims.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm hearing Trump owes the Bank of China 500 million...is this true?



The US owes them Trillions, Vote Democrat and it will continue.

500 million vs any amount of Trillions.....No brainer.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2016)

Obama`s 2017 fiscal budget is the largest ever, with borrowed money from China.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The US owes them Trillions, Vote Democrat and it will continue.
> 
> 500 million vs any amount of Trillions.....No brainer.


Lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> All over the ny times. A real estate guy Is always going to have labor ghosts in the closet.


Especially if they are racists and cheats.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The US owes them Trillions, Vote Democrat and it will continue.
> 
> 500 million vs any amount of Trillions.....No brainer.






Jill Stein owes nobody


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Jill Stein owes nobody



I hear she owes HP though. They wont let us try that avenue. She`ll be road blocked or Hillary`d.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 28, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The US owes them Trillions, Vote Democrat and it will continue.
> 
> 500 million vs any amount of Trillions.....No brainer.


500 million personal debt owed to foreign countries is no problem huh? And you want him to be our next president? The man lies like a cheap rug but yet you believe he's gonna make life better for all of us? W.C. Fields was right...there's a sucker born every minute.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> 500 million personal debt owed to foreign countries is no problem huh? And you want him to be our next president? The man lies like a cheap rug but yet you believe he's gonna make life better for all of us? W.C. Fields was right...there's a sucker born every minute.
> 
> B4L



He borrowed money and owes it back, ...hmmmm. I`ve even done that. Where from shouldn`t matter.

A Government that has and owes more than a trillion in debt to foreign Countries with other peoples money,...You sit well with that though.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He borrowed money and owes it back, ...hmmmm. I`ve even done that. Where from shouldn`t matter.
> 
> A Government that has and owes more than a trillion in debt to foreign Countries with other peoples money,...You sit well with that though.


Fuck that, if you can't see a problem with that then you're a disgrace to every man/women who put on the uniform and defend the constitution of the United States. You took an oath when you put on that uniform but you're ok with your potential leader taking private money from sworn enemies?

Why won't he release his taxes? What is he hiding?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> 500 million personal debt owed to foreign countries is no problem huh? And you want him to be our next president? The man lies like a cheap rug but yet you believe he's gonna make life better for all of us? W.C. Fields was right...there's a sucker born every minute.
> 
> B4L


 I`m in debt a little on loans,...Not to Foreign Countries, by my bank.

Is Donald not paying or something ? That would be different but owing on a loan is as common as cigarettes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m in debt a little on loans,...Not to Foreign Countries, by my bank.
> 
> Is Donald not paying or something ? That would be different but owing on a loan is as common as cigarettes.


What about Donald making the Bank of China one of his key villains in his "narrative" but still borrowing from them? Kind of like using illegal alien labor while whining about them taking American jobs and promising you rubes that he will fix it. Or decrying jobs shipped overseas while he uses foreign companies to produce all his tacky, crappy shit?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Fuck that, if you can't see a problem with that then you're a disgrace to every man/women who put on the uniform and defend the constitution of the United States. You took an oath when you put on that uniform but you're ok with your potential leader taking private money from sworn enemies?
> 
> Why won't he release his taxes? What is he hiding?



We Borrowed from China, owe them more than a Trillion dollars and are still fighting with them today over in the S. China sea. Sworn enemies ?? We are not fighting with Russia at sea. China will be more of an enemy than Russia. Look, Donald can borrow from Russia just as you and I can, if he is not defaulting his payment, there is no issue to pursue.

The US Government is Borrowing from China and paying it back with our money. How can you compare that to Donald borrowing his money from Russia ?

I don`t give two shits who Donald borrows his personal loans from. Unless they are illegal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> We Borrowed from China, owe them more than a Trillion dollars and are still fighting with them today over in the S. China sea. Sworn enemies ?? We are not fighting with Russia at sea. China will be more of an enemy than Russia. Look, Donald can borrow from Russia just as you and I can, if he is not defaulting his payment, there is no issue to pursue.
> 
> The US Government is Borrowing from China and paying it back with our money. How can you compare that to Donald borrowing his money from Russia ?
> 
> I don`t give two shits who Donald borrows his personal loans from. Unless they are illegal.


Plus he hates blacks and Mexicans. Bonus!


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Plus he hates blacks and Mexicans. Bonus!



Cuz you said so ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Hillary going from broke to a net value of over 400 million holding only a government job don`t bother Democrats at all.

Go figure. No mention. That`s all good.....Right ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Plus he hates blacks and Mexicans. Bonus!



Your last quote to me 27 minutes ago wont show up, it keeps sending me to a post Zedd liked, Did you delete it ? What was it ? I did not get it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Moron.


Nope. It is still there.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary going from broke to a net value of over 400 million holding only a government job don`t bother Democrats at all.
> 
> Go figure. No mention. That`s all good.....Right ?


Nobody was forced to buy her books. It id a damn sight better than ripping people off at TRUMP! University. Oh, but those were get rich quick types so it is ok. I eill admit, they were gullible like you TRUMP! supporters. He would never let _you_ down.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nobody was forced to buy her books. It id a damn sight better than ripping people off at TRUMP! University. Oh, but those were get rich quick types so it is ok. I eill admit, they were gullible like you TRUMP! supporters. He would never let _you_ down.



Are you telling me she sold 400 million worth of books,....I think not even close.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope. It is still there.



Well I aint seeing it, Someone`s playing with the site again. I`m logging in to yesterday`s shit. Either that or I`ve gained yet another spy.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Moron baldy,...you can`t do better than that.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

That`s something buck would say, but I can`t see it so.........


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

I can`t watch videos here anymore baldy, are you F`n with the site or is it that sneaky ninja guy ?


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary going from broke to a net value of over 400 million holding only a government job don`t bother Democrats at all.
> 
> Go figure. No mention. That`s all good.....Right ?


She made 22 million from the 2 advances she got from the books. I remember it being a record at the time but both books sold well. I worked one of the events. She stayed for 4 hours. The line was around a city block.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2016)

that was a damn fine meltdown, oddball.

@Illinois Enema Bandit and @MadNyeTheHydroGuy are racist high schoolers who get beat up by black kids for running their mouths. often.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Moron baldy,...you can`t do better than that.


Well to tell you the truth, my heart isn't in it. It is a lot like arguing with the people over in Flat Earth. It doesn't really matter what I say. I think it is a better use of my time to do volunteer work from here on out. I got 17 new voter registrations today. It will be more fun to just let you boys (and nazi-mistress Pie) air out all your new shit. It is a learning experience for me. I never thought people in this country could be so stupid and mean-spirited.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well to tell you the truth, my heart isn't in it. It is a lot like arguing with the people over in Flat Earth. It doesn't really matter what I say. I think it is a better use of my time to do volunteer work from here on out. I got 17 new voter registrations today. It will be more fun to just let you boys (and nazi-mistress Pie) air out all your new shit. It is a learning experience for me. I never thought people in this country could be so stupid and mean-spirited.


Remember the bottom 2 colonies were debtor prisons. England sent their Shit to us down there and they just multiplied.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Where do you think we get so many uneducated crackers from? Why do you think it hurts them so much to be considered equal to black men? Even though they came from shit they still had that white skin to fall back on.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Where do you think we get so many uneducated crackers from? Why do you think it hurts them so much to be considered equal to black men? Even though they came from shit they still had that white skin to fall back on.


wtf are you talking about?


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 29, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> wtf are you talking about?


History jackass


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that was a damn fine meltdown, oddball.
> 
> @Illinois Enema Bandit and @MadNyeTheHydroGuy are racist high schoolers who get beat up by black kids for running their mouths. often.


 So you`re fucking with my account to get a meltdown ? Can`t you earn it ? Oh, No you can`t, my bad. Now stop Zedd`s account from like`n me all the time at the same time on the clock. Can`t you frustrate me without your mod powers ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> She made 22 million from the 2 advances she got from the books. I remember it being a record at the time but both books sold well. I worked one of the events. She stayed for 4 hours. The line was around a city block.



22 plus Bill`s 5 after taxes, don`t even come close to one hundred million and she`s approaching a billion.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that was a damn fine meltdown, oddball.
> 
> @Illinois Enema Bandit and @MadNyeTheHydroGuy are racist high schoolers who get beat up by black kids for running their mouths. often.



You didn`t see Ace Yonder sink MadNyeTheHydroGuy`s battleship and entire fleet with one very well placed shot ? That poster has zero credibility on this site forever.

Let us know when the sock comes out, You`re good for at least that around here.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

The blast was huge, I saw a wheelhouse, anchor chain and a prop fly by me, had to pull another Horizon back.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Plus he hates blacks and Mexicans. Bonus!


there's that virtue signaling again we talked about earlier,tsk tsk


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You didn`t see Ace Yonder sink MadNyeTheHydroGuy`s battleship and entire fleet with one very well placed shot ?


you called that right,direct hit!

you sunk my battleship lol

that's a great game & now I wish I had it,its still fun playing that & monopoly


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Illinois Enema Bandit and @MadNyeTheHydroGuy are racist high schoolers who get beat up by black kids for running their mouths. often.



ha ha at least your original,oh wait,just more white tears


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> ha ha at least your original


says the little high school nazi wannabe who heard someone say "virtue signalling" on reddit a month ago and hasn't stopped saying it ever since.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> there's that virtue signaling again we talked about earlier,tsk tsk


Glad you paid attention at junior nazi camp. Mostly guys there, huh? And an occasional low-grade pie?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> says the little high school nazi wannabe who heard someone say "virtue signalling" on reddit a month ago and hasn't stopped saying it ever since.


I thought it was just me. Maybe they have online orientation. What does a ruble trade for currently?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> says the little high school nazi wannabe who heard someone say "virtue signalling" on reddit a month ago and hasn't stopped saying it ever since.


stfu snitch!

shouldn't you be prowling Facebook looking for people to snitch on?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Glad you paid attention at junior nazi camp. Mostly guys there, huh? And an occasional low-grade pie?


say again,all I heard was a bunch of muffled sounds,unattach your tongue out of bucks dirt chute so we can hear you


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I thought it was just me. Maybe they have online orientation. What does a ruble trade for currently?


more of the " yeah,what he said " business

aren't u the slightest bit ashamed to be bucks yes man,you prolly carry his comb too

were rootin 4 u though,one day you'll pop out with a thought of your own


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> say again,all I heard was a bunch of muffled sounds,unattach your tongue out of bucks dirt chute so we can hear you


so is this sock puppet account going as wildly successful as you imagined it would? or was your stepdad correct when he told you that you would never amount to shit and everything you do ends in failure?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> more of the " yeah,what he said " business
> 
> aren't u the slightest bit ashamed to be bucks yes man,you prolly carry his comb too
> 
> were rootin 4 u though,one day you'll pop out with a thought of your own


Fighting nazis is better when you use the buddy system. Funny how you accuse this when you and your (((penis-friends))) are so in sync.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I`m in debt a little on loans,...Not to Foreign Countries, by my bank.
> 
> Is Donald not paying or something ? That would be different but owing on a loan is as common as cigarettes.


Having debt is not the issue is who you owe that debt to.

B4L


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fighting nazis is better when you use the buddy system. Funny how you accuse this when you and your (((penis-friends))) are so in sync.


that made zero sense,especially the part where your butt buddy dreamed up some conspiracy over ((( ))) being an anti Jew deal

one of u must be black Hitler


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> that made zero sense,especially the part where your butt buddy dreamed up some conspiracy over ((( ))) being an anti Jew deal


it's well documented, actually.

just like how you obsessively copy "virtue signalling" from your tiny-penised )))neo nazi((( buddies over on 4chan.

not our fault you are unoriginal, kiddo.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> stfu snitch!
> 
> shouldn't you be prowling Facebook looking for people to snitch on?


I'm all for Buck getting racist pieces of shit fired. What are you mad a bunch of white guys can't stand around the break room and tell jokes about Mexicans and Black people?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> I'm all for Buck getting racist pieces of shit fired. What are you mad a bunch of white guys can't stand around the break room and tell jokes about Mexicans and Black people?


couldn't care less about dicks in break rooms,what I don't dig are snitches who's " morals" make them better than somebody else,remember someplace there's a bunch of zombies who would love nothing better than to have u fired because you smoke weed

a snitch is a snitch,ya can't dress that shit up & wrap it in politics to make it seem right


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> We Borrowed from China, owe them more than a Trillion dollars and are still fighting with them today over in the S. China sea. Sworn enemies ?? We are not fighting with Russia at sea. China will be more of an enemy than Russia. Look, Donald can borrow from Russia just as you and I can, if he is not defaulting his payment, there is no issue to pursue.
> 
> The US Government is Borrowing from China and paying it back with our money. How can you compare that to Donald borrowing his money from Russia ?
> 
> I don`t give two shits who Donald borrows his personal loans from. Unless they are illegal.


If all that bs you're talking about (Trump owing money to Russia and China) weren't a problem then why wasn't it disclosed? I'll tell you why, how can anyone take him serious when he says that he'll get tough with China when he owes them HUGE amount of money only a sucker can believe that. Everyone knows he's sucking Putins dick. You don't like Hillary, fine. But you choose to support an asshole, racist, pathological liar.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> 22 plus Bill`s 5 after taxes, don`t even come close to one hundred million and she`s approaching a billion.


Those were both written over 10 years ago. Public speakin


Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> couldn't care less about dicks in break rooms,what I don't dig are snitches who's " morals" make them better than somebody else,remember someplace there's a bunch of zombies who would love nothing better than to have u fired because you smoke weed
> 
> a snitch is a snitch,ya can't dress that shit up & wrap it in politics to make it seem right


How does my weed smoking affect my decision to hire or give someone a promotion like those asshole's racism does?

Fail. Smh


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's well documented, actually.
> 
> just like how you obsessively copy "virtue signalling" from your tiny-penised )))neo nazi((( buddies over on 4chan.
> 
> not our fault you are unoriginal, kiddo.


lmfao at the dude whos posts have a massive propaganda map on every post and uses Nazi & tiny penis in 9 of 10 posts,some more cry bully videos need to come your way I see

this should offend u pretty well


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> How does my weed smoking affect my decision to hire or give someone a promotion like those asshole's racism does?
> Fail. Smh


it don't effect your ability to hire,it effects your ability to stay employed because your personal choices offended somebody who demanded u be punished for their emotions

you fail smh


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

WE owe to China and they are taking over the S. China Sea.

That`s cool ...Right ? You refuse to touch on that,....Why ?


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> it don't effect your ability to hire,it effects your ability to stay employed because your personal choices offended somebody who demanded u be punished for their emotions
> 
> you fail smh


When I have been in a position of power race played no part in my hiring or promotion. The people that Buck is getting fired are racist. period. That racism has no place at work Where it can influence hiring and service.

Fail little one fail. Marijuana is illegal so I can understand employers discrimination and the general publics ignorance towards it. Racism has no excuse.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> How does my weed smoking affect my decision to hire or give someone a promotion like those asshole's racism does?
> 
> Fail. Smh


one more thought on offending people,one of those people self identity's as an attack heliocoptor and u didn't use the proper pronoun ,you should be fired immediately and if self employees your vendors boycotted until your business is dropped

see how that works ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> If all that bs you're talking about (Trump owing money to Russia and China) weren't a problem then why wasn't it disclosed? I'll tell you why, how can anyone take him serious when he says that he'll get tough with China when he owes them HUGE amount of money only a sucker can believe that. Everyone knows he's sucking Putins dick. You don't like Hillary, fine. But you choose to support an asshole, racist, pathological liar.



Hold on twister, I stated that the US owes huge money to the S. China Sea grabbing China, not Trump.

You sit well with that Because you avoid how that is positive and the US is paying that debt with our money, Trump is paying his debt with his money. You can`t or wont see that difference.

Hillary is the biggest liar in the public eye to date. I don`t think Trump owes anything to China.

Don`t be a Blunted 4 lie


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> When I have been in a position of power race played no part in my hiring or promotion. The people that Buck is getting fired are racist. period. That racism has no place at work Where it can influence hiring and service.
> 
> Fail little one fail. Marijuana is illegal so I can understand employers discrimination and the general publics ignorance towards it. Racism has no excuse.


more cry bully bs about " your feelings" ,the world don't revolve around your feewings as much as you demand it should,now stomp your feet,proclaim me racist,talk about my dick and other nonsense based on your emotional handicap


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Those were both written over 10 years ago. Public speakin
> 
> 
> How does my weed smoking affect my decision to hire or give someone a promotion like those asshole's racism does?
> ...



Maybe they bogarted and you got skipped. A possibility.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Those were both written over 10 years ago. Public speakin
> 
> 
> How does my weed smoking affect my decision to hire or give someone a promotion like those asshole's racism does?
> ...



So what do they say that they charge so much for ? a link or two would be nice but not needed.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So what do they say that they charge so much for ? a link or two would be nice but not needed.


http://www.politico.com/story/2015/06/on-talk-circuit-george-bush-makes-millions-but-few-waves-118697

Stand corrected


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> WE owe to China and they are taking over the S. China Sea.
> 
> That`s cool ...Right ? You refuse to touch on that,....Why ?


I don't care about the South China Sea I'm not into war games!


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> that made zero sense,especially the part where your butt buddy dreamed up some conspiracy over ((( ))) being an anti Jew deal
> 
> one of u must be black Hitler



"Uncle" Is a well established term used by Pedophiles.

Bald (no hair) Rick (Richard or dick) is a no haired dick (child)

Buck, A male come hear dear.

Do the math man.........


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I don't care about the South China Sea I'm not into war games!



So because you don`t care about China destroying and stealing the S. China Sea It`s OK, and when Putin takes Crimea, it`s bad ?

You do make me laugh. I like that when stoned.
Is there a difference between what China is still doing now and What Putin did a little while ago ? And Putin did it legit by the book with voting.

I`ll use a term I hardly eva do,......ROTFLMAO............


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> http://www.politico.com/story/2015/06/on-talk-circuit-george-bush-makes-millions-but-few-waves-118697
> 
> Stand corrected



His most famous speech was,...."Mission Accomplished" and that cost him,....ironic.......


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So because you don`t care about China destroying and stealing the S. China Sea It`s OK, and when Putin takes Crimea, it`s bad ?
> 
> You do make me laugh. I like that when stoned.
> Is there a difference between what China is still doing now and What Putin did a little while ago ? And Putin did it legit by the book with voting.
> ...


You do know an international tribunal granted this islands to the Philippines? The US did it's part lobbying and it worked. Whether China stands down is up to its3if as its neighbors and trading partners are pretty pissed.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> You do know an international tribunal granted this islands to the Philippines? The US did it's part lobbying and it worked. Whether China stands down is up to its3if as its neighbors and trading partners are pretty pissed.



China has laid a second Carrier hull. Pretty crafty for a Country not known for global projection. It will get worse.

The only thing that the US has going for it is that China cannot touch or find our Ohio Class. Sucks to be them.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hold on twister, I stated that the US owes huge money to the S. China Sea grabbing China, not Trump.
> 
> You sit well with that Because you avoid how that is positive and the US is paying that debt with our money, Trump is paying his debt with his money. You can`t or wont see that difference.
> 
> ...


Again, it's irrelevant how he is paying his debt what concerns me is who he owes it to, sheesh! Spoken like a true trump supporter, sucker!


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Again, it's irrelevant how he is paying his debt what concerns me is who he owes it to, sheesh! Spoken like a true trump supporter, sucker!



Yes it`s important to know that we owe huge money to a nation (China) that can cripple ours financially, and soon we will attack their navy. You keep thinking that Trump owing Russia is somehow relevant.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Again, it's irrelevant how he is paying his debt what concerns me is who he owes it to, sheesh! Spoken like a true trump supporter, sucker!



Do you have any idea how huge it is for our vital shipping to pass through the S. China Sea instead of going waaaaay down to the Australian route ?

WE can`t afford to do that and china knows it.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 30, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> "Uncle" Is a well established term used by Pedophiles.
> 
> Bald (no hair) Rick (Richard or dick) is a no haired dick (child)
> 
> ...


I did the math as you ask & its revolting,now I've got a mental image of the 2 of them wearing adult diapers & strange wrestling maneuvers requiring lubrication & errections


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I did the math as you ask & its revolting,now I've got a mental image of the 2 of them wearing adult diapers & strange wrestling maneuvers requiring lubrication & errections


I am sorry i give you an erection. If it lasts for more than four hours you should seek professional medical advice.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am sorry i give you an erection. If it lasts for more than four hours you should seek professional medical advice.


it would help if you'd stop putting Viagra & roofies in the ice cream


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Aug 31, 2016)

started at donald trump's speech - 26:00 minutes in


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hold on twister, I stated that the US owes huge money to the S. China Sea grabbing China, not Trump.
> 
> You sit well with that Because you avoid how that is positive and the US is paying that debt with our money, Trump is paying his debt with his money. You can`t or wont see that difference.
> 
> ...


Trump owes over a billion dollars, much of it to China. No conflict of interest if he becomes Prez?

As far as Trump paying his debt. He's declared bankruptcy more than four times. Trump pays his debts, NOT.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump owes over a billion dollars, much of it to China. No conflict of interest if he becomes Prez?
> 
> As far as Trump paying his debt. He's declared bankruptcy more than four times. Trump pays his debts, NOT.



Did he not pay China ? Our own President increased the deficit for 17, I think, with more than most ever. All of which is prolly back again from china to pay back with our taxes.

When has Donald paid back anyone with tax dollars ? Donald is not a career politician, he`s not even one yet now.

Because Donald declared bankruptcy, that don`t mean he will do it with our Country.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Aug 31, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Did he not pay China ? Our own President increased the deficit for 17, I think, with more than most ever. All of which is prolly back again from china to pay back with our taxes.
> 
> When has Donald paid back anyone with tax dollars ? Donald is not a career politician, he`s not even one yet now.
> 
> Because Donald declared bankruptcy, that don`t mean he will do it with our Country.


Here we go again we're talking personal debt owed by trump and you bring up Government debt, you're confused as usual.

B4L


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Did he not pay China ? Our own President increased the deficit for 17, I think, with more than most ever. All of which is prolly back again from china to pay back with our taxes.
> 
> When has Donald paid back anyone with tax dollars ? Donald is not a career politician, he`s not even one yet now.
> 
> Because Donald declared bankruptcy, that don`t mean he will do it with our Country.


Judge a man by his acts. One bankruptcy is a tragedy. Four or more is a pattern of behavior. You bet he will declare bankruptcy on debts owed to China when he sees an advantage. And he will be outraged and sue anybody who says he's a cheat and a fraud for doing so.

Don't you think that having to declare bankruptcy not once but many times tells us all we need to know about how well he manages finances?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Judge a man by his acts. One bankruptcy is a tragedy. Four or more is a pattern of behavior. You bet he will declare bankruptcy on debts owed to China when he sees an advantage. And he will be outraged and sue anybody who says he's a cheat and a fraud for doing so.
> 
> Don't you think that having to declare bankruptcy not once but many times tells us all we need to know about how well he manages finances?


 If you have hundreds of companies or projects 4 in a row bankruptcies is doing well. You been scared into thinking Donald can do as he pleases once Elected. You`re a fool who believes.

You`re trying to convince readers that Trump can use US bankruptcy laws in fucking China.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 1, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Trump wants to go into Government, He applied for President and is on the ballot. Everyone has personal debt, you seem to think it carries into Office if he wins. You angle sucks and is not possible. Sop fucking what, Donald has a bigger debt than me, he deals in more money than I. Same for you crybaby.
> 
> Shit like this is how stupid you behave. Government debt will soon be Trumps, and it has many watchdogs. Relevent, isn`t it fool ?


Yup! It's official you've been suckered.

B4L


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yup! It's official you've been suckered.
> 
> B4L



Using my phrase on me,...reversed strategy,....come up with something original.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Judge a man by his acts. One bankruptcy is a tragedy. Four or more is a pattern of behavior. You bet he will declare bankruptcy on debts owed to China when he sees an advantage. And he will be outraged and sue anybody who says he's a cheat and a fraud for doing so.
> 
> Don't you think that having to declare bankruptcy not once but many times tells us all we need to know about how well he manages finances?


 Did you know Hillary`s exit tax on companies leaving the US has no effect on them, but Donald`s tax on selling products back to the US by those companies actually has an effect ? Why would Hillary be so nice to them ?

So what about a few bankruptcies out of many tries in business,....it has no bearing.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Did you know Hillary`s exit tax on companies leaving the US has no effect on them, but Donald`s tax on selling products back to the US by those companies actually has an effect ? Why would Hillary be so nice to them ?
> 
> So what about a few bankruptcies out of many tries in business,....it has no bearing.


Trump has based his presidential credibility on being a successful businessman. So, it has a bearing that his basic business strategy is to pump up a development that loses money and exit it, leaving others holding the bag. It's just another lie and fraud of his. 

As is his idea that tariffs, tax cuts and massive spending increases are the means to bring the good times back to the US. The combination is boneheaded, backward and would do nothing but harm in the form of harming trade with other nations while ballooning national debt. Not only that but the kinds of manufacturing he says he would promote is in a decline worldwide. Why would he bet the future of this country on an economy that is part of the past?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump has based his presidential credibility on being a successful businessman. So, it has a bearing that his basic business strategy is to pump up a development that loses money and exit it, leaving others holding the bag. It's just another lie and fraud of his.
> 
> As is his idea that tariffs, tax cuts and massive spending increases are the means to bring the good times back to the US. The combination is boneheaded, backward and would do nothing but harm in the form of harming trade with other nations while ballooning national debt. Not only that but the kinds of manufacturing he says he would promote is in a decline worldwide. Why would he bet the future of this country on an economy that is part of the past?



Who told you running a business for profit and running a Country by Governing,....is the same thing ?

Aren`t those massive spending increases into our country and not Foreign investments ? We have been spending over there, over that way, and all over up and down, but not in home.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 1, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Using my phrase on me,...reversed strategy,....come up with something original.


Hahaha...sure!


----------



## spandy (Sep 1, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> started at donald trump's speech - 26:00 minutes in


*Through August 25th, Trump has held 29 campaign events in August with an estimated 168,000 participants. Clinton on the other hand has held only 11 campaign events attended by an estimated paltry 10,000.*

*Trump averages 5,800 people per event in August while Clinton averages less than 1,000.*



Trump is packing arenas and Hillary can't even fill a high school gym.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 1, 2016)

Mexican President disputes Trump's comments about meeting.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/08/31/donald-trump-says-he-didnt-ask-mexico-to-pay-for-the-wall-that-makes-no-sense/

(Tweets directly from the Mexican President included in article)


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2016)

spandy said:


> *Through August 25th, Trump has held 29 campaign events in August with an estimated 168,000 participants. Clinton on the other hand has held only 11 campaign events attended by an estimated paltry 10,000.*
> 
> *Trump averages 5,800 people per event in August while Clinton averages less than 1,000.*
> 
> Trump is packing arenas and Hillary can't even fill a high school gym.


trump is having circuses and klan rallies while hillary is having actual discussions with voters.

did you forget that her strategy was deliberate, or were you simply unaware?

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/hillary-clinton-gambles-choosing-small-events-over-huge-rallies-n575311

maybe instead of focusing on the inconsequential size of events, you can tell us all about how an infirm old lady is chasing "high energy" TRUMP! all over the electoral map. gonna be hard to flip PA and NH and OH and FL if you're having to desperately cling to states like AZ, SC, MO, IN, GA, and NC.

did the ass bandit call in sick today and leave you in charge of white supremacy outreach? somehow you suck at this worse than he does.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Who told you running a business for profit and running a Country by Governing,....is the same thing ?
> 
> Aren`t those massive spending increases into our country and not Foreign investments ? We have been spending over there, over that way, and all over up and down, but not in home.


If we ignore Trump's business experience then what have we left to assess his qualifications? His TV shows? Trump has been a failure at business and that's his only record. No wonder you want to ignore it.

Tax cuts and spending increases are a death sentence to any idea of becoming less reliant on Chinese floating our economy by selling bonds to them. 

I get it, you are a racist shithead and love Trump's racist policies. And so, you'll sell this country to China in order to get that wall built. That would put us in the same position Trump's businesses are in. Beholden to China. So, forget about that promise to bring jobs back to the US. One phone call from China Bank and it will be all over.

You are an idiot, oddball.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If we ignore Trump's business experience then what have we left to assess his qualifications? His TV shows?
> 
> Tax cuts and spending increases are a death sentence to any idea of becoming less reliant on Chinese floating our economy by selling bonds to them.
> 
> ...


What a fucking troll you are and a one trick pony. Yeah, everyone is an idiot and a racist...looks like your job is done here., go away puke.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 1, 2016)

On another note... What did Trump have for lunch yesterday? Hillary's milkshake and a burrito. He then went to AZ and did what the Diamondbacks need to do more of. Hit it out of the park. Hillary looked tired, old, and greasy in her attempt at evening the score and had to fart in Obama's general direction in doing so.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2016)

bravedave said:


> On another note... What did Trump have for lunch yesterday? Hillary's milkshake and a burrito. He then went to AZ and did what the Diamondbacks need to do more of. Hit it out of the park. Hillary looked tired, old, and greasy in her attempt at evening the score and had to fart in Obama's general direction in doing so.


oh, poor stupid dave. the fact that you think trump did anything positive yesterday demonstrates very well that you don't know shit about the types of voters who decide elections.

an angry, screaming, xenophobic tirade is how it is being described. half of his hispanic advisory team is leaving him. now was when he needed to pivot and soften, lest he lose hispanics and college educated whites. instead, he went full-hitler with the scapegoating, lies, anger, and screaming.

indeed, what you witnessed last night was the pickett's charge of the campaign, which itself is the pickett's charge of white nationalism in GOP politics. trump's whole campaign is an angry, desperate last gasp of a demographically unviable set of ideas and policies, and the hate speech last night was the angry, desperate last gasp of the trump campaign.

when you are losing and need to gain voters, like trump does, you don't alienate the very people you need to come over to your side. but that is what trump did last night.

good luck winning florida with 14% of the hispanic vote. mccain and romney got about 30-35% and both of them still lost. trump is now pushing arizona and texas into swing state status decades ahead of schedule. hispanics are 31% of the electorate in arizona. there are not enough angry white racists like you to overcome that, dave.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 1, 2016)

spandy said:


> *Through August 25th, Trump has held 29 campaign events in August with an estimated 168,000 participants. Clinton on the other hand has held only 11 campaign events attended by an estimated paltry 10,000.*
> 
> *Trump averages 5,800 people per event in August while Clinton averages less than 1,000.*
> 
> ...


Having large crowds doesn't translate to votes, Bernie broke Obama's record crowd with 27,000 when he had his speech at Washington Square Park in NY...you know the rest.

BTW Hillary is kicking Donald's ass here in NY and he was born here (Queens).

B4L


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2016)

bravedave said:


> What a fucking troll you are and a one trick pony. Yeah, everyone is an idiot and a racist...looks like your job is done here., go away puke.


Boring Dave, you just carp away and contribute nothing. You don't have anything to say other than admitting you are an idiot and a racist? I agree that you and Oddball are, so we agree on some things.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump is having circuses and klan rallies while hillary is having actual discussions with voters.
> 
> did you forget that her strategy was deliberate, or were you simply unaware?
> 
> ...


Discussions with voters? How? Telepathy?

Most of her attention the past couple months was focused on partying with the rich and famous who paid up to 50k attend!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Having large crowds doesn't translate to votes, Bernie broke Obama's record crowd with 27,000 when he had his speech at Washington Square Park in NY...you know the rest.
> 
> BTW Hillary is kicking Donald's ass here in NY and he was born here (Queens).
> 
> B4L


I thought we had established that the DNC turned the media against bernie and set the narrative for news of hillary.

@ttystikk @schuylaar 

Isn't that right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Discussions with voters? How?


as the article pointed out, it's through smaller, more intimate events. some of my family members attended one here in denver just a little while back. got to chat with hillary directly. 



Flaming Pie said:


> Most of her attention the past couple months was focused on partying with the rich and famous who paid up to 50k attend!


[/QUOTE]

trump is doing the same thing you dolt. 

he's just not as successful at it because people know he is going to lose and don't want to waste their money on a loser.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 1, 2016)

http://graphics.latimes.com/usc-presidential-poll-dashboard/
http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/elections/election_2016/white_house_watch
https://www.peoplespunditdaily.com/latest-polls/election-2016/us-presidential-election-daily-tracking-poll/

*Trump starting to pull ahead in polls.
*
Looks like they may have to wake hillary up from one of her daily naps...


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump is having circuses and klan rallies while hillary is having actual discussions with voters.
> 
> did you forget that her strategy was deliberate, or were you simply unaware?
> 
> ...


*Looks like PA voters aren't listening to enough MSNBC and C(linton)NN
*
*http://www.pennlive.com/news/2016/09/clinton_losing_lead_over_trump.html*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *Trump starting to pull ahead in polls.*


factually incorrect.

the la times poll has several flaws in it which puts trump about 5-6 points ahead from all the other national polling. one of these flaws is that it weighs its 2016 result based on how people claim they voted in 2012, it tracks the same loop of 3,000 or so people instead of tracking new respondents each week, and it allows the respondents to assign their own likelihood of voting for either candidate.

while that may make for a steady result, which is still useful in some ways, it does not make it an accurate one.

the average of all polls has clinton up 5-6 points nationally, and up by 8 points in PA, 10 points in VA, and leading every single swing state. she even has trump barely holding on to very red states.

cherrypicking two outlier polls is stupid, especially since the rasmussen poll you cited weights its results assuming the same turnout as they had in 2008 still. demographics have moved several points in the democratic direction since then.

go smash your bible, leave scientific polling to people who actually understand the methodology behind it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Hahaha...sure!



I plan for that though. I don`t fall for the banana in the tailpipe thing too.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If we ignore Trump's business experience then what have we left to assess his qualifications? His TV shows? Trump has been a failure at business and that's his only record. No wonder you want to ignore it.
> 
> Tax cuts and spending increases are a death sentence to any idea of becoming less reliant on Chinese floating our economy by selling bonds to them.
> 
> ...


 The same can be said of Hillary, I can`t find her successes, I`m sure you will point some out,..maybe, can you ?

Dude, the spending increases are not Foreign. I don`t know about the tax cuts. Maybe you didn`t understand what Trump meant by saying he would be tough on China. Se you understand shit all wrong.

That phone call will cost China the S. China see properties they are building Islands on so they can drill into the oil underneath. I don`t think china is ready for that level yet.
Hilary`s exit tax is a joke, and Donalds taxes on imported goods from fleeing countries is the way to go.

So we can conclude that it`s better to be the idiot that understands, (Trump and me) than the moron with no clue and no successes. (Hillary and you).


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 1, 2016)

Obama laughs off the idea of voter fraud, saying that states run the elections. The problem is that Obama's DHS (Department of Homeland Security) has made this election a special issue and wants to now run the elections. Not only that, but they have called in a department of the UN to help supervise the elections, 500 observers. What does any of this have to do with "Homeland Security" anyways?

Anyone who knows anything about Jeh Johnson knows that he is an Obama and Clinton supporter who has said that Trump should be disqualified for president in a CNN interview. How can someone who is so outspoken on the need to stop Trump be in charge of the elections? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> factually incorrect.
> 
> the la times poll has several flaws in it which puts trump about 5-6 points ahead from all the other national polling. one of these flaws is that it weighs its 2016 result based on how people claim they voted in 2012, it tracks the same loop of 3,000 or so people instead of tracking new respondents each week, and it allows the respondents to assign their own likelihood of voting for either candidate.
> 
> ...



Upgraded............http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-catches-up-to-clinton-latest-reuters-ipsos-poll-finds/ar-AAiqD1b?li=BBnb7Kz


..... One day later.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Upgraded............http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-catches-up-to-clinton-latest-reuters-ipsos-poll-finds/ar-AAiqD1b?li=BBnb7Kz
> 
> 
> ..... One day later.


...and the Haitians see her for who she is:
 


http://m.townhall.com/columnists/joyoverbeck/2016/09/03/hillary-cares-about-you-ask-the-haitians-she-ripped-off-n2213504?utm_source=thdaily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nl&newsletterad=


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 3, 2016)

Trump even clapped out of rhythm at the photo op in Detroit


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Hahahahaha!!!






*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Hahahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Birds of a feather....


----------



## coloradolivin (Sep 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this is the kind of desperation that sets in when your candidate is down by 5-10 in every critical swing state and is calling on people to assassinate federal judges.


 
Tied in Michigan? This year just keeps getting crazier!​


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3774015
> Tied in Michigan? This year just keeps getting crazier!​


funny, all the pollsters have hillary up by about 6 in michigan. but sure, go ahead and pin your hopes to one outlier in a state that is not in play. 

hillary has a better chance of winning georgia, arizona, south carolina, and missouri than trump does in michigan.

but congrats on finally breaking your silence after almost two months without a single poll to post about. 

loser.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought we had established that the DNC turned the media against bernie and set the narrative for news of hillary.
> 
> @ttystikk @schuylaar
> 
> Isn't that right?


Just stating facts having large crowds at rally's doesn't mean victory at the polls, where it counts.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 6, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Just stating facts having large crowds at rally's doesn't mean victory at the polls, where it counts.


no what has really mattered at the polls is who has the most delegates in their pockets (poor, weak, weak, bernie)


----------



## coloradolivin (Sep 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> funny, all the pollsters have hillary up by about 6 in michigan. but sure, go ahead and pin your hopes to one outlier in a state that is not in play.
> 
> hillary has a better chance of winning georgia, arizona, south carolina, and missouri than trump does in michigan.
> 
> ...



WOW. anyone know off the top of their head which is the largest voting bloc? Because I am pretty sure its independents!​


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 6, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3774566
> WOW. anyone know off the top of their head which is the largest voting bloc? Because I am pretty sure its independents!​


Bible thumpers!

http://www.preparetheway.us/Articles/292573.aspx


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 6, 2016)

This is what that POS does I just don't know why anyone would do business with him .https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/07/26/the-creator-of-the-viral-pro-trump-act-usa-freedom-kids-now-plans-to-sue-the-campaign/

B4L​


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, poor stupid dave. the fact that you think trump did anything positive yesterday demonstrates very well that you don't know shit about the types of voters who decide elections.
> 
> an angry, screaming, xenophobic tirade is how it is being described. half of his hispanic advisory team is leaving him. now was when he needed to pivot and soften, lest he lose hispanics and college educated whites. instead, he went full-hitler with the scapegoating, lies, anger, and screaming.
> 
> ...


Dave is very easy to fool. Sometimes i feel bad for him - but it does not last long.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 7, 2016)

rollitup said:


> View attachment 3775006



You can`t have any pudding.

Making fun of all those Mexican`s.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 7, 2016)

Not only did he not bribe the Florida AG but he also did the same with the Texas AG in connection with Trump University scam.

Now I know for sure he won't release his taxes, if he did it might show HE got donations from foreign Governments that he in turn uses to bribe U.S. Officials.

But of course the suckers...er supporters would say he's a smart businessman!

http://www.thenewcivilrightsmovement.com/davidbadash/ken_paxton_texas_consumer_protection_chief_to_drop_trump_university_investigation


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Sep 7, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3774566
> WOW. anyone know off the top of their head which is the largest voting bloc? Because I am pretty sure its independents!​


Looks like Vegas is blind to the bull shit, they havent adjusted odds since mid-august.

*Party To Win 2016 U.S. Presidential Election*
Odds as of August 18 at Bovada


Democratic Party -450
Republican Party +325


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 7, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Bible thumpers!
> 
> http://www.preparetheway.us/Articles/292573.aspx


bible thumpers? the majority of them haven't opened a bible in the last month... you mean pew potatoes.


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 8, 2016)

_Q: What is your plan to defeat ISIS?_


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> _Q: What is your plan to defeat ISIS?_




http://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2016/09/08/why-isnt-hillary-clintons-ground-troops-gaffe-bigger-news/


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> _Q: What is your plan to defeat ISIS?_


which is it ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 8, 2016)

bravedave said:


> http://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2016/09/08/why-isnt-hillary-clintons-ground-troops-gaffe-bigger-news/


What does this have to do with the incoherent bullshit that trump said?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> http://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2016/09/08/why-isnt-hillary-clintons-ground-troops-gaffe-bigger-news/


Wow bravedave. That sure is amazing. Are you twitchy bravedave?



bearkat42 said:


> What does this have to do with the incoherent bullshit that trump said?


 bravedave has problems with stuff and things. He is twitchy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Actually no, Bald Rick. Why are you such an asshole?


Because I really hate the nationalist, racist schism that this country is going through of which you are a part. When you and your ilk's ideas are once again relegated to the dustbin of history, I will go back to being sweet and funny.

But until then, you are a moron. Have yourself 2nd amended before early voting starts.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Because I really hate the nationalist, racist schism that this country is going through of which you are a part. When you and your ilk's ideas are once again relegated to the dustbin of history, I will go back to being sweet and funny.
> 
> But until then, you are a moron. Have yourself 2nd amended before early voting starts.


Then your ability to read people is right down there with your intellect. I thought the carpetbagger you are voting for is a shoe-in...why the angst and anger? Seems like your panties are not only bunched but have creeped uncomfortably up your ass. Take a deep breath and maybe a Midol and tug out those panties.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Then your ability to read people is right down there with your intellect. I thought the carpetbagger you are voting for is a shoe-in...why the angst and anger? Seems like your panties are not only bunched but have creeped uncomfortably up your ass. Take a deep breath and maybe a Midol and tug out those panties.


Because regardless of the outcome, about 40% of Americans are stupid enough to vote for TRUMP!. It shows that this country is very far away from being "exceptional". Unless that means retarded.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Then your ability to read people is right down there with your intellect. I thought the carpetbagger you are voting for is a shoe-in...why the angst and anger? Seems like your panties are not only bunched but have creeped uncomfortably up your ass. Take a deep breath and maybe a Midol and tug out those panties.


also bravedave (which I always say ironically), your boy TRUMP! is going to lose and then piss in the pool. Because of the damage losing an election will cause to the TRUMP! brand, donald is going to cry "foul" and "rigged" at the top of his well exercised lungs. It will tear at the country and set us back _another _decade. To be sure, I think the Democrats are due some of the blame for putting forth a terrible candidate (IMHO).

And lastly, my panties are kinda my own business bravedave. Why are you so interested?

btw, this is my mental image of you.





I'm fucking close aren't I?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> also bravedave (which I always say ironically), your boy TRUMP! is going to lose and then piss in the pool. Because of the damage losing an election will cause to the TRUMP! brand, donald is going to cry "foul" and "rigged" at the top of his well exercised lungs. It will tear at the country and set us back _another _decade. To be sure, I think the Democrats are due some of the blame for putting forth a terrible candidate (IMHO).
> 
> And lastly, my panties are kinda my own business bravedave. Why are you so interested?
> 
> ...


Not really, but far better than my picture of you. 

The beauty of this election for me is I really do not like Trump either and my vote means little so I am rather happy in not having to vote for him. I would though, not only because I know Hillary is a crook, a liar, and leftists are ruining this country, but because judges serve a lifetime. ..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2016)

The republicans have been campaigning against the Clintons for decades.....& she's still on top


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Not really, but far better than my picture of you.
> 
> The beauty of this election for me is I really do not like Trump either and my vote means little so I am rather happy in not having to vote for him. I would though, not only because I know Hillary is a crook, a liar, and leftists are ruining this country, but because judges serve a lifetime. ..


I knew I was close.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> also bravedave (which I always say ironically), your boy TRUMP! is going to lose and then piss in the pool. Because of the damage losing an election will cause to the TRUMP! brand, donald is going to cry "foul" and "rigged" at the top of his well exercised lungs. It will tear at the country and set us back _another _decade. To be sure, I think the Democrats are due some of the blame for putting forth a terrible candidate (IMHO).
> 
> And lastly, my panties are kinda my own business bravedave. Why are you so interested?
> 
> ...


Isn't it kind of ironic that we are using Bernies plan, but not Bernie (who everyone wanted to vote for). 

This is precisely what Sanders meant by 'we may be too late'.

Next time we need to be stronger in keeping our candidate..we are now left with Oligarchy Ad Infinitum.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Isn't it kind of ironic that we are using Bernies plan, but not Bernie (who everyone wanted to vote for).
> 
> This is precisely what Sanders meant by 'we may be too late'.
> 
> Next time we need to be stronger in keeping our candidate..we are now left with Oligarchy Ad Infinitum.


_Riiiiight_!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

There are two basically amoral candidates for pres, business as usual


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> There are two basically amoral candidates for pres, business as usual


Media is a big part of the blame to keep everything status quo by suppressing information on Sanders campaign.

They made their bed..I hope they really fucking get to lay in it someday..like being made to pay their taxes and employees $15/hour.

I HATE them.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Media is a big part of the blame to keep everything status quo by suppressing information on Sanders campaign.
> 
> They made their bed..I hope they really fucking get to lay in it someday.
> 
> I HATE them.


I was cleaning fly shit off the Windows thinking how perfect and well defined it looked quite orange, but the nature of fly shit is execrable


----------



## bravedave (Sep 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Media is a big part of the blame to keep everything status quo by suppressing information on Sanders campaign.
> 
> They made their bed..I hope they really fucking get to lay in it someday.
> 
> I HATE them.


We can all do that but you need to focus, like a laser-beam, on the real reason he got fucked...Bill, Bill's wife, and the DNC. Voting Trump is the only way to make her pay.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> We can all do that but you need to focus, like a laser-beam, on the real reason he got fucked...Bill, Bill's wife, and the DNC. Voting Trump is the only way to make her pay.


No, he's pretty insane.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> We can all do that but you need to focus, like a laser-beam, on the real reason he got fucked...Bill, Bill's wife, and the DNC. Voting Trump is the only way to make her pay.





schuylaar said:


> No, he's pretty insane.


Lol. Sorry bravedave. I still think you have a shot at Pie tho.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No, he's pretty insane.


I have heard that doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result is the definition of insane. You know, like voting in communists.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol. Sorry bravedave. I still think you have a shot at Pie tho.


Hey...gave it a shot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Hey...gave it a shot.


more failure from you. 

failure is your comfort zone though.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> more failure from you.
> 
> failure is your comfort zone though.


 It was good of jew to point this out.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It was good of jew to point this out.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 9, 2016)

....................Beetle-Jews.........


----------



## testiclees (Sep 9, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It was good of jew to point this out.


Lol maggoty half wit.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 11, 2016)

Let trump have a shot at it. We have checks and balances / separation of power for a reason.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Let trump have a shot at it. We have checks and balances / separation of power for a reason.


if the repub's get control, there goes the SCOTUS......Bad Bad Bad


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 11, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Let trump have a shot at it. We have checks and balances / separation of power for a reason.


Americans of all races can't afford to go backwards!


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 12, 2016)

Do you people not see how sick hillary is? You are supporting Kane because she isn't going to make it much longer.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-09-08/over-70-us-doctors-surveyed-say-hillarys-health-concerns-are-serious-possibly-disqua

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/08/26/dr-drew-show-canceled-days-after-his-negative-speculation-about-hillary-clintons-health/


----------



## bravedave (Sep 12, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Americans of all races can't afford to go backwards any longer!!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 12, 2016)

Just after the WHOLE crowd sang God Bless America.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> she isn't going to make it much longer.


want to bet your account on it?


----------



## Sanctifried (Sep 12, 2016)

Immigrated families commit less crimes statistically and pay more taxes than anyone. Y'all are just stupid. Think they are criminals? I promise everyone on this thread is more of a criminal than the average immigrant.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 12, 2016)

Did anyone notice anything in hillary's ear during the town hall meeting?







Reminds me of Bush during his debate:


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Did anyone notice anything in hillary's ear during the town hall meeting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats probably a speaker..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2016)

Not even Donald TRUMP! will give money to the TRUMP! Foundation. But that's ok, most of you idiots are ignorant enough to have voiced your opinion that it is wrong of the Clintons to give money to their own foundation.

Because you are stupid and average about 19 years old.

Release your taxes Donald, let's see what you "trickle down" to charities. Loser Leader of the Losers.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not even Donald TRUMP! will give money to the TRUMP! Foundation. But that's ok, most of you idiots are ignorant enough to have voiced your opinion that it is wrong of the Clintons to give money to their own foundation.
> 
> Because you are stupid and average about 19 years old.
> 
> Release your taxes Donald, let's see what you "trickle down" to charities. Loser Leader of the Losers.



One is money laundering, Guess which one ? Hint, (you have to donate to yours)

Talk about stupid.........


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> One is money laundering, Guess which one ? Hint, (you have to donate to yours)
> 
> Talk about stupid.........


Sorry bud. Wrong on this too. Money laundering? Lol. 

I figure you should be used to being wrong but it seems like you are surprised every time. Are you a goldfish Oddballtheleast?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry bud. Wrong on this too. Money laundering? Lol.
> 
> I figure you should be used to being wrong but it seems like you are surprised every time. Are you a goldfish Oddballtheleast?



Where better to stuff cash than your own charity that does 80% of it`s payouts in house ?

Fool. You been fooled. evident by not showing how I`m wrong. Heck even Bernie put his extra campaign funds into his charity.

Wake up.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you a goldfish Oddballtheleast?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Where better to stuff cash than your own charity that does 80% of it`s payouts in house ?
> 
> Fool. You been fooled. evident by not showing how I`m wrong. Heck even Bernie put his extra campaign funds into his charity.
> 
> Wake up.


Showing you that you are wrong is not really my job. I don't have the time. Nobody has that much time.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Showing you that you are wrong is not really my job. I don't have the time. Nobody has that much time.



So telling me I`m wrong too, is out of your league, now shut up, know your roll.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So telling me I`m wrong too, is out of your league, now shut up, know your roll.


lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2016)

Sanctifried said:


> Immigrated families commit less crimes statistically and pay more taxes than anyone. Y'all are just stupid. Think they are criminals? I promise everyone on this thread is more of a criminal than the average immigrant.


I tear those mattress tags right off. Fuck them.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not even Donald TRUMP! will give money to the TRUMP! Foundation. But that's ok, most of you idiots are ignorant enough to have voiced your opinion that it is wrong of the Clintons to give money to their own foundation.
> 
> Because you are stupid and average about 19 years old.
> 
> Release your taxes Donald, let's see what you "trickle down" to charities. Loser Leader of the Losers.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats probably a speaker..


Good try, but she has been known to wear one...


https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/14039#efmAGDAG2

*Hillary Clinton Email Archive*

From: Huma Abedin
To: Hillary Clinton
Date: 2009-09-23 06:05 Subject:
UNCLASSIFIED U.S. Department of State Case No. F-2014-20439
Doc No. C05766167
Date: 07/31/2015

RELEASE IN FULL

From: Abedin, Huma <AbedinH©state.goy>

Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 1:05 PM

To: H
Did u take your earpiece or do I need to get it?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Good try, but she has been known to wear one...
> 
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/14039#efmAGDAG2
> ...


an ear piece is different from a hearing aid. i am willing to put money down that trump has one too


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


You posted the very same idiocy before. It was dumb then. Posting it a second or third time is beyond stupid. 

Assuming you believe this shit, your standard for facts and truth is pretty low. By that standard, Trump is a spy for Russia, a child rapist, a sell-out to China, a cringing dog when in Mexico (did you see a video of his speech, my goodness, he was cringing the whole time), a fraud who stole retirement money from those who can least afford it and a tax dodger. How wing nuts can possibly think Trump is qualified to be prez is mind boggling.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> an ear piece is different from a hearing aid. i am willing to put money down that trump has one too


Of course he'll have one in during the upcoming debates....the mofo can't form an original thought.

Very much looking forward to the 26th! Gonna be a SLAUGHTER, lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Of course he'll have one in during the upcoming debates....the mofo can't form an original thought.
> 
> Very much looking forward to the 26th! Gonna be a SLAUGHTER, lol.


Benedict Donald will later say it was rigged.

It's going to be a real show. On one side we have a candidate who is constitutionally unable to be candid. Shespeaks every word as if she were in front of a judge defending a client. She will be coached up and come out flat but will stay with the game plan. On the other side, we have the orange one who has no ability to speak truth for more than four minutes at a time and goes off the rails without a teleprompter. Who knows where he will go after that? It's going to be the freak show of the century. I can't wait either.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Benedict Donald will later say it was rigged.
> 
> It's going to be a real show. On one side we have a candidate who is constitutionally unable to be candid but speaks every word as if she were in front of a judge defending a client. She will be coached up and still come out flat but will stay with the game plan. On the other side, we have the orange one who has no ability to speak truth for more than four minutes at a time and goes off the rails without a teleprompter. Who knows where he will go after that? It's going to be the freak show of the century. I can't wait either.


For real. I mean, how many times *can* he angrily bark out "WALL!!", "HUUUUUGGEE!", "MUSLIMS!", and "I DUNNO, BUT PEOPLE HAVE BEEN SAYING...!!" before even his own sycophantic moronic fanbase abandons him??


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> For real. I mean, how many times *can* he angrily bark out "WALL!!", "HUUUUUGGEE!", "MUSLIMS!", and "I DUNNO, BUT PEOPLE HAVE BEEN SAYING...!!" before even his own sycophantic moronic fanbase abandons him??
> 
> View attachment 3779983


they wont abandon him though...





^^^ the one thing trump didnt lie about


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> they wont abandon him though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know that you are right, but can't a guy _hope_? At this point his 'rallies' (IE: hate speeches) are pretty much kkk gatherings, sigh...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> We all know that you are right, but can't a guy _hope_? At this point his 'rallies' (IE: hate speeches) are pretty much kkk gatherings, sigh...


im just ready for the laughs when its all over


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## coloradolivin (Sep 14, 2016)

This election cycle used to be really fun. But a real life _Weekend At Bernie's _is just messed up. Hope hilldawg feels better soon​


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

*Benedict Donald is much like Hitler*. From his expansion of police forces to find, detain and deport undesirables, to throttling the media, to purging government workers that are considered disloyal to authoritarian leadership, to scapegoating a minority as the cause of financial hardship for the white working class, Trump is following Hitler's playbook very closely. 
_
http://www.salon.com/2016/09/03/trumps-disturbing-mass-deportation-machine-creating-an-american-police-state-equal-to-nazi-germany_partner/_
*Trump’s mass deportation machine: He’ll create an American police state equal to Nazi Germany*

_Donald Trump’s pledge this week to speedily deport “anyone who has entered the United States illegally” would require the creation of a vast police state that harkens back to the early 20th century, with Nazi Germany’s roundups and deportations of millions of Jews and others deemed undesirable.

“We examined what it would take to execute Donald Trump’s promise to remove all undocumented immigrants in just two years,” American Action Forum reported. “We detailed current immigration enforcement operations and estimated exactly how large each component of the enforcement process would have to be in order to accomplish this task.”

“We found that to remove all undocumented immigrants in two years, the federal government would need to increase federal immigration apprehension workers from 4,844 to 90,582, immigration detention personnel from 5,203 to 53,381, federal immigration attorneys from 1,430 to 32,445, and immigration courts from 58 to 1,316,” its 2016 analysis continued. “In addition, the number of immigration detention beds would need to increase from 34,000 to 348,831 and to physically transport all undocumented immigrants out of the country the government would need to charter a minimum of 17,296 flights and 30,701 bus trips each year.”

In other words, Trump’s Arizona speech was not just the usual ranting and raving Americans have come to expect from a man whose words cannot be trusted — such as playing nice while standing at the podium with Mexico’s president, and hours later vilifying migrants in his speech promising a new federal police state and gulag. His purportedly substantive speech detailing how he would do it was devoid of the real size and scope of the state police and deportation industry needed.

_


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *Benedict Donald is much like Hitler*. From his expansion of police forces to find, detain and deport undesirables, to throttling the media, to purging government workers that are considered disloyal to authoritarian leadership, to scapegoating a minority as the cause of financial hardship for the white working class, Trump is following Hitler's playbook very closely.
> _
> http://www.salon.com/2016/09/03/trumps-disturbing-mass-deportation-machine-creating-an-american-police-state-equal-to-nazi-germany_partner/_
> *Trump’s mass deportation machine: He’ll create an American police state equal to Nazi Germany*
> ...


Besides being from Salon via Alternet..you seem to have editted the paragraph starting...

"Until Trump's Arizona speech Wednesday..."

You, like them, are still just recycling old news.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Besides being from Salon via Alternet..you seem to have editted the paragraph starting...
> 
> "Until Trump's Arizona speech Wednesday..."
> 
> You, like them, are still just recycling old news.


Denial Dave


----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh oh...and the New York Magazine too...
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/09/trumps-path-to-victory-is-starting-to-look-very-real.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Oh oh...and the New York Magazine too...
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/09/trumps-path-to-victory-is-starting-to-look-very-real.html


i redid my map to give you guys all the hope in the world and it comes up short. perhaps you can show me what state trump can flip, while still holding on to every other state i so generously gave you?

or not.


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Lol


*


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 15, 2016)

lol


----------



## londonfog (Sep 15, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Lol
> 
> *


Donald scares the shit out of children. They know


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Donald scares the shit out of children. They know


Like many animals, they can sense *evil *and are naturally repelled by it.

Also, bad idea for that one pic....NEVER let children around him at all, especially little girls.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 15, 2016)

bravedave said:


> View attachment 3780002


True when trump stumbles its very different

*Donald Trump stumbles on David Duke, KKK*
*http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/28/politics/donald-trump-white-supremacists/*


*Trump slips on Constitution particulars at House GOP meeting*

*http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/286879-trump-slips-on-fact-about-constitution-during-meeting*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Like many animals, they can sense *evil *and are naturally repelled by it.
> 
> Also, bad idea for that one pic....NEVER let children around him at all, especially little girls.


very true. 

trump is on trial for raping a 13 year old child.

trump cannot be trusted around children.


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump: "The people Clinton calls deplorable are the most admirable people I know.”


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump: "The people Clinton calls deplorable are the most admirable people I know.”


@Flaming Pie

how does it make you feel knowing that you are literally standing arm in arm with the KKK?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> very true.
> 
> trump is on trial for raping a 13 year old child.
> 
> trump cannot be trusted around children.


Just one girl? I've had a gut feeling for years that it's much more grotesque than that.....you familiar with Caligula? What about those 'Purge' flicks? 
Drumpf, jr. = 'American Psycho' ?

People are endorsing this creature?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Just one girl? I've had a gut feeling for years that it's much more grotesque than that.....you familiar with Caligula? What about those 'Purge' flicks?
> Drumpf, jr. = 'American Psycho' ?
> 
> People are endorsing this creature?


well, his ex-wife did accuse him of rape in 1990, but he settled that rape charge. he was involuntarily institutionalized at that time for stalking his ex-wife, which is why they both made a sudden move yesterday to seal the divorce records.

and he did indeed rape jill harth in 1997, and ended up settling that one as well to avoid getting formally charged with rape. but nonetheless, he was charged with rape and chose to settle the charge rather than fight it.

and now he is on trial for raping a 13 year old child, and there is a witness. and it happened at the house of his friend jeffrey epstein, who is a convicted pedophile.

so yeah, it looks like trump is a rapist and pedophile.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump: "The people Clinton calls deplorable are the most admirable people I know.”



What sex is the thing in the wife beater?
(shudder)


----------



## bravedave (Sep 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> True when trump stumbles its very different
> 
> *Donald Trump stumbles on David Duke, KKK*
> *http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/28/politics/donald-trump-white-supremacists/*
> ...


Hmmm...lets see, the David Duke thing again. _He disavowed Duke before that interview and after. With that and if you actually watched it, his bad earpiece explanation seems legit. Stumble..ok, Misrepresented by the left and their media...certainly. Did anyone die sayyyyy like in Libya? No._

_Secondly, not sure its much of a stumble if Donald does not know all the Articles in the Constitution. He is no lawyer. That's a good thing. Did anyone die...Like sayyyy a drone strike oked by Hillary's State Dept. that killed innocent women and children and no terrorists. In any case, Hillary is a lawyer...who got kicked out of the Watergate hearings for dishonesty...her husband a disbarred one. That's a bad thing._


----------



## testiclees (Sep 15, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Hmmm...lets see, the David Duke thing again. _He disavowed Duke before that interview and after. With that and if you actually watched it, his bad earpiece explanation seems legit. Stumble..ok, Misrepresented by the left and their media...certainly. Did anyone die sayyyyy like in Libya? No._
> 
> _Secondly, not sure its much of a stumble if Donald does not know all the Articles in the Constitution. He is no lawyer. That's a good thing. Did anyone die...Like sayyyy a drone strike oked by Hillary's State Dept. that killed innocent women and children and no terrorists. In any case, Hillary is a lawyer...who got kicked out of the Watergate hearings for dishonesty...her husband a disbarred one. , _


All the shit you drool.doesn't change the fact that Trump is a fucking conniving buffoon. 

FYI a stupid fuck, like you, should keep their posts very brief. No one reads long shitty drivel of an asswit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

bravedave said:


> _ his bad earpiece explanation seems legit. _


i are republickcingoong.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> All the shit you drool.doesn't change the fact that Trump is a fucking conniving buffoon.
> 
> FYI a stupid fuck, like you, should keep their posts very brief. No one reads long shitty drivel of an asswit.


Hey Tiny,
I'm sorry...did you write something?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 16, 2016)

Pull you head out of where the son don't shine


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Pull you head out of where the son don't shine


she got mentored by a guy with a 100% NAACP rating?

and the scandal is what?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 16, 2016)

I cannot believe that this fucking thread made it past 2 pages, let alone 900. Anyone with a quarter of their brain function left should be able to see that TRUMP! is a fucking orange, shit-for-brains-fuck-stain that is intent on flipping our country for a profit.

Did you guys see his fake "medical records" that he put out? He paid a gastro-doc to say the most basic shit - but the best part, imo, was where it stated that TRUMP! has never once touched a drop of alcohol in his life. That shit cracked me up. Coming from a shit-bag that tried to build his own label of Vodka (which he eventually bankrupted - costing several hundreds of jobs - just like every business he has ever started). I lol'd. Then I wiped my b-hole, logged off my phone and started worrying about more important stuff - like what flavor BBQ sauce I'm gonna use for my next grill-sesh.

He is the garbage of the human race. Preys on the poor and uneducated. I have never heard any of his supporters give a reason why they would vote for him besides the fact that he is planning to further fuck over the hard working immigrants that keep this stagnant country moving, and that he wants to put more money into the pockets of the richest families in America. 

Every morning over my cup of coffee, I light a smoke and pray that someone will shoot this orange, racist, fuck-mop in the chest, and end this fucking nightmare of an election season.


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Donald scares the shit out of children. They know





Big_Lou said:


> Like many animals, they can sense *evil *and are naturally repelled by it.
> 
> Also, bad idea for that one pic....NEVER let children around him at all, especially little girls.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 16, 2016)

^ That last snap is adorable. I am sure going to miss him. I think one of the best things about him was his vocabulary. He has always struck me as extremely eloquent, yet someone you would still like to have a beer with ... as opposed to Trump - someone you would like see have a beer thrown at.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Donald Trump’s favorite physician, Dr. Mehmet Oz, is under fire after producers edited out a joke made by the GOP nominee about how much he loves kissing his daughter Ivanka.

According to MSNBC’s Peter Alexander, when Ivanka came on to the show during Wednesday’s taping, her father greeted her with a kiss… to which Dr. Oz said something along the lines of, “It’s nice to see a dad kiss his daughter.”

That was all it took for The Donald to give everyone the heebie-jeebies, telling the audience he kisses her every chance he gets.

Anybody else think he gets a bit of a chubby when he kisses her??


----------



## coloradolivin (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i redid my map to give you guys all the hope in the world and it comes up short. perhaps you can show me what state trump can flip, while still holding on to every other state i so generously gave you?
> 
> or not.


new hampshire. or colorado, new mexico, which are right next to utah
 ​


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Renaissance_(magazine)

_*American Renaissance*_ (_*AR*_ or _*AmRen*_) is a monthly online magazine published by the New Century Foundation which describes itself as a "race-realist, white advocacy organization".[1][2] It has been described as a white supremacist publication by several sources, including _The Washington Post_, _Fortune_, and the Anti-Defamation League.[3][4][5][6]




why are you citing white supremacist hate groups?

and you can have new hampshire, we'll just take nevada and florida instead. your move, white supremacist.


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


That is why you want to get limited liability


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

So, this idea of Trump's to initiate trade wars, how that going to help again?

Trump's economic policies are dangerous quackery....I like that line. We shouldn't let an innkeeper set complex policies. 

https://www.ft.com/content/e75a9a88-7e0c-11e6-8e50-8ec15fb462f4

*Trump’s trade policies would send US into recession, study says*

_US Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump’s protectionist trade policies would send the US into recession, result in the loss of almost 4.8m private sector jobs and lead to shortages of consumer goods such as iPhones, according to the most detailed study yet of his plan.
The study released on Monday by researchers at the non-partisan Peterson Institute for International Economics illustrates how, even as the New York businessman pledges to boost growth and create millions of jobs, most mainstream economists view his economic policies as dangerous quackery.
_
A link to the report:
https://piie.com/publications/piie-briefing/assessing-trade-agendas-us-presidential-campaign


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

looks like chris christie knew about bridgegate the whole damn time, lied through his teeth about it for years.

 

the law-and-order candidate hired him anyway though, because he only hires the best.

believe me.

believe me.

believe me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

the law and order candidate also invited ameica's toughest sheriff to speak at the convention for him.







turns out this birther is guilty of perjury and more, after being sued for ignoring court orders that he stop racially profiling.

but trump only hires the best people.

believe me.

believe me.

believe me.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 19, 2016)

Oldy but goody.
Hillary Clinton's (The strongest women's rights advocate EVER) campaign is 20% funded by Saudia Arabia, claimed by *Prince Mohammed bin Salman

"It is illegal in the United States for foreign countries to try to influence the outcome of elections by funding candidates" 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-06-13/saudi-arabia-has-funded-20-hillarys-presidential-campaign-saudi-crown-prince-claims
*


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 19, 2016)

Obama claims Hillary is losing in polls because Americans are sexist

http://nypost.com/2016/09/19/obama-stays-silent-on-chelsea-explosion-but-talks-election/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Flaming Pie
> 
> how does it make you feel knowing that you are literally standing arm in arm with the KKK?


She probably gets turned on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 19, 2016)

Guy: "Hillary For Prison!" Hillary: "Let's Make It Happen!"


----------



## see4 (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


You're welcome. My granny wore similar pins to keep her various wigs in place.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

Not a very bright one, eh @SamsonsRiddle ? Fetal alcohol syndrome, maybe? I hear it happens often among inbreeders/trailer court denizens.


----------



## see4 (Sep 19, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> That is why you want to get limited liability


Im sure that weasel incorporates, that way he completely separates himself from a failing business and blames someone else.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 19, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3784799


http://thefederalist.com/2016/08/31/hillarys-economic-plan-will-cost-americans-jobs-income/

_“What we have here is a plan to destroy hundreds of thousands of private-sector jobs just to pad government payrolls, while, in the process, doing almost nothing to improve tax fairness,” said David Tuerck, co-author of the NCPA study and executive director of the Beacon Hill Institute in Boston._


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://thefederalist.com/2016/08/31/hillarys-economic-plan-will-cost-americans-jobs-income/
> 
> _“What we have here is a plan to destroy hundreds of thousands of private-sector jobs just to pad government payrolls, while, in the process, doing almost nothing to improve tax fairness,” said David Tuerck, co-author of the NCPA study and executive director of the Beacon Hill Institute in Boston._


----------



## see4 (Sep 19, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://thefederalist.com/2016/08/31/hillarys-economic-plan-will-cost-americans-jobs-income/
> 
> _“What we have here is a plan to destroy hundreds of thousands of private-sector jobs just to pad government payrolls, while, in the process, doing almost nothing to improve tax fairness,” said David Tuerck, co-author of the NCPA study and executive director of the Beacon Hill Institute in Boston._


You are literally, retarded.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3784897


Making fun of retards huh?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Making fun of retards huh?


Who are you again, the kid that sucked off a vagrant in the woods, or the kid that got fucked over by the 'Nigerian Prince' scam?

Honestly, I forgot.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Who are you again, the kid that sucked off a vagrant in the woods, or the kid that got fucked over by the 'Nigerian Prince' scam?
> 
> Honestly, I forgot.


Lol yer a funy funny guy


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol yer a funy funny guy


I was sincerely asking.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I was sincerely asking.


Oh, the Nigerian prince guy lol but I think It was actually the Nigerian court jester


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Oh, the Nigerian prince guy lol but I think It was actually the Nigerian court jester




Edit: See you next time around, Gene.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3784926


Yeah I saved that to my meme collect, but I'm running out space on my phone gonna have to erase some :"(


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 20, 2016)

*The Grand Global Circus: 2016 US Presidential Elections*
Mon, Sep 19, 2016

Anti-Human Rights, Chaosistan, United States

*by Gulam ASGAR MITHA (Canada)*

  
_Politics is the art of looking for trouble,
finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly
and applying the wrong remedies—Groucho Marx_

When I was young I remember how excited many of us children would be to visit the circus when it came to town. For us the best part was the opening, the clown or the joker. We’d have bundles of laughs with their slapstick humour and pranks. Sometimes the clown would be a male and sometimes a female but that did not matter. It was the entertainment. After the laughter came the juggler with either 6 or 8 or 10 balls going from one to the other hand. Not one would drop. Incredible! Sometimes instead of the balls, it’d be rings of fire. Awesome! Breathtaking! There’d be few more circus acts that used to follow but nothing quite like the clown’s or the juggler’s entertainment.

Several decades have passed since I last visited a circus and now that I’m a grown-up, the circus is here on the global stage in the year 2016. I’m referring to the US Presidential elections in November, the last act of the circus whose outcome is known. However what is most interesting has been the clown and the juggler acts for this grown-up child. These two players have kept the world fully entertained.

The clown: Donald Trump. His verbiages and sarcasms are laughing matter and one wonders when they’ll change in the next few minutes because they’re so entertaining. Even when he does not speak, his silent facial expressions captured by the media are equally entertaining. At best he is honest.

The juggler: Hillary Clinton. Her very few verbiages and sarcasms are missing and she is a serious entertainer, unlike the clown. She even came with an assistant Bernie Sanders. The juggling is no laughing matter because it is a very serious act.

None of the Republicans even care to support their clown. They all want Hillary to be the successor to the incumbent Obama. She did a fantastic job in Libya as Obama’s Secretary of State, bombing the country to shambles and leaving a legacy of disarray and mayhem.

In one of my previous article “Beyond the Nuclear Deal: A Civil War in the Middle East“, I’d written that _the two US political parties hiding under the garbs of “democracy” are both right wingers (conservatives, liberals, neocons, fascists, capitalists etc.) pursuing the same geopolitical agenda in the Middle East. On one hand the Republicans are pursuing a belligerent agenda while the Democrats are pursuing a diplomatic agenda. *The goal for both parties is exactly the same, that being global hegemony and survival as an empire.* _*This ideology is shared among their right wing NATO partners and all are beating on the war drums while at the same time working hypocritically for peace. It is lamentable that Muslims and their leaders fail to understand the obvious.*

Tehran Times of 5 August 2016 reported Ali Akbar Velayti (close confidante of Iran’s supreme leader Ali Khamenei) stating that “There is no difference between the Republicans and Democrats in terms of their stance on our country and as we see the Democrats also create obstacles to the JCPOA agreement (of 14 July 2015) with Iran.” Khamenei asserted that “We do not violate the deal, but if the other party violates it, if they tear the agreement up, we will light it on fire,” He was referring specifically towards US belligerence with Iranian missile program and most recently after US Republican Congressman Peter Roskam’s bill of 9 July got passed blocking sale of Boeing and Airbus aircrafts without any significant Democratic opposition. Roskam cited that Iran would use the aircrafts for military purposes. Both US political parties are sowing the seeds of the great Shia-Sunni civil war.

The final act will be played out between the clown and the juggler and the winner will be declared by the media on 8 November. In the meantime, pollsters will be handing out questionnaires to the circus participants for their feedback and reporters will go around with questions as to who has been the best performer.

Now let’s get serious. I’m one of the circus participants, a Muslim. I’ve hated Trump because of his anti-Muslim or anti-immigrant verbiages and sarcasms so on the poll card I’m going to give him very low marks and when the reporter comes to me with his microphone, I’ll just say, _without any thoughts_, that I’m going to vote for Hillary, a pro-Muslim, pro-immigrant Presidential candidate.

Khizr Khan whose son died for America some few years ago did not come on his own to the DNC; he was invited because as a Muslim he’d be in a better position to convince his compatriots. Many things are known about him-some rumors, some facts- but one is that, as an attorney, he also used to work for Hogan, Hartson and Lovells law firm within Washington DC which has direct ties to the Clinton Foundation. Khizr came to the DNC to convince Muslims (and immigrants) that Hillary is the hope for them. Not Trump. At least Trump is honest to state that “the elections are rigged in favor of the ‘Devil Hillary Clinton’?”. There is no doubt that the elections will be staged in favor of Clinton.

Very few Americans can see through Clinton’s design which will be revealed after she moves in to occupy the White House and forms her cabinet. One sure sign of an impending civil war will be the neo-cons in the cabinet. Victoria Nuland is Hillary’s protégé at the State department. Will she or her husband Robert Kagan, one of the co-founders of PNAC (Project for the New American Century) be selected Secretary of State in the cabinet? There are the other influential neo-con Kagans namely Fredrick Kagan (brother of Robert Kagan) or his wife Kimberly Kagan who founded the Institute for the Study of War- a hawkish Washington group favoring an aggressive American foreign policy. Clinton also has a Muslim protégé – Huma Abedin (fluent in Arabic as she had lived in Saudi Arabia with her Indian mother and Pakistani father) appointed as Clinton’s deputy chief of staff and vice chairwoman for 2016 campaign for president. Khizr will have good company in the state department.

On Election Day all the Muslims and the immigrants will vote for Hillary as the first woman President who will follow the first black president into the White House. The US does not tolerate gender, religious, color, ethnic or race discrimination. But what will Hillary do for Muslims in return that Trump would never have been able to do? You guessed it – start a Shia-Sunni civil war. For her it’ll be a simple matter, exactly what she did in Libya. John Kerry has prepared the groundwork for her with the Iran card to get the war started on a yet unknown pretext.

*The civil war in the Middle East will not only be about Israel’s security but also an American imperative as a global empire and for the control of the vast energy resources under the desert sands.*

_Gulam Asgar Mitha is a retired Technical Safety Engineer. He has worked with several N. American and International oil and gas companies. He has worked in Libya, Qatar, Pakistan, France, Yemen and UAE. Currently Gulam lives in Calgary, Canada and enjoys reading and keeping in tune with current global political issues. _


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 20, 2016)

*Trump and the symptoms of dementia*
August 4, 2016 12:00 AM


Letter to the Editor
Since political candidates do not submit to psychiatric examination to determine their mental fitness for office, the voters must make educated guesses. Donald Trump’s narcissism is obvious, but while personality styles tend to be stable over time, cognitive impairments like various forms of dementia are progressive, and often begin with subtle or dramatic behavioral changes.

Over the past year, the GOP candidate has exhibited increasing mood, behavior and cognitive deterioration. His evident difficulty forming and expressing complex thoughts, childish lack of inhibition, inability to learn and retain new information, poor judgment, bizarre but stubbornly held ideas (the “wall,” deporting millions), all have been exhaustively reported and witnessed in real time. *These are symptoms often seen in an early stage of dementia.*

*LINDA L. HALLER, R.N., M.S.*
Mt. Lebanon


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *Benedict Donald is much like Hitler*. From his expansion of police forces to find, detain and deport undesirables, to throttling the media, to purging government workers that are considered disloyal to authoritarian leadership, to scapegoating a minority as the cause of financial hardship for the white working class, Trump is following Hitler's playbook very closely.
> _
> http://www.salon.com/2016/09/03/trumps-disturbing-mass-deportation-machine-creating-an-american-police-state-equal-to-nazi-germany_partner/_
> *Trump’s mass deportation machine: He’ll create an American police state equal to Nazi Germany*
> ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Trump and the symptoms of dementia*
> August 4, 2016 12:00 AM
> 
> 
> ...



I bet he can't wait for Ivanka to have to give him sponge baths. 'Cause of the dementia, you know.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

skittles aint gonna hurt nobody.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

unless you are a diabetic.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 20, 2016)

*WHOOPS! 

Bill Clinton praises pharma companies Ranbaxy and Cipla for fight against AIDS
http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2013-04-11/news/38463484_1_clinton-foundation-india-inc-drug-maker-cipla*

_"I told myself that never again will I come to India without saying a thank you," he said to applause from members of a 600-plus audience, including some of India Inc's leading CEOs, businessmen and strategists._*

Exec on Bad AIDS Drugs: ‘Who Cares? It’s Just Blacks Dying’
http://www.theroot.com/articles/culture/2013/05/ranbaxy_executive_on_bad_aids_drugs_who_cares_its_just_blacks_dying/
*
Ranbaxy Laboratories has pleaded guilty to selling adulterated drugs.
*



*


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 20, 2016)

*Money Laundering Scheme Exposed: 14 Pro-Clinton Super PACs and Non-Profits Implicated*
http://www.thecitizensaudit.com/2016/09/19/money-laundering-david-brock/

*David Brock is Running an Illegal Shadow Campaign for Hillary Clinton*
http://www.thecitizensaudit.com/2016/09/14/david-brock-shadow-campaign/


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Trump and the symptoms of dementia*
> August 4, 2016 12:00 AM
> 
> 
> ...



These replies to your little letter to the editor were the best responses from the Pittsburgh-Post Gazette :

Dana Ainsworth 47 days ago
_Yes but can she get specific? Or are we just going to lump Trump with the rest of the patients who nurses typically consider as physical threats and whose lives were ruined by inaccurate diagnoses and opinionated and poorly trained health care professionals that have caused them to be warehoused, institutionalized, demonized and physiologically impaired by Big Pharma's latest behavioral control chemicals. _

_So if you're thinking that Trump flew over the cuckoo's nest, I'm afraid you're going to have to get a little more specific._


Dana Ainsworth 47 days ago
_Linda you should give us a Axis I through Axis IV assessment to better drive your point home. Them you'll really scare them because obviously not enough voters are "really scared" not. Abe Lincoln was diagnosed posthumously as suffering from "bipolar disorder" or, as modern health care providers are fond of saying "bipolar depression." That just goes to show you how much the Civil War and slaves can depress you. I guess they didn't have Abillify or the SSRIs. God knows what would have happened if the Confederates had Prozac. Even more depressing is that some psychiatrist is going to judge our Presidents as totally insane after their deaths. But not before because they need the book deals before our Presidents move on to the great beyond. _

_So here's your big chance to diagnose Trump definitively while he's still among us and pledge to make us great again. Because if Trump gets into the White House, he may be the only American standing. The rest of us will be squatting in pup tents under bridges without the health care that's so central to your diagnostic capabilities and your future._


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> These replies to your little letter to the editor were the best responses from the Pittsburgh-Post Gazette :
> 
> Dana Ainsworth 47 days ago
> _Yes but can she get specific? Or are we just going to lump Trump with the rest of the patients who nurses typically consider as physical threats and whose lives were ruined by inaccurate diagnoses and opinionated and poorly trained health care professionals that have caused them to be warehoused, institutionalized, demonized and physiologically impaired by Big Pharma's latest behavioral control chemicals. _
> ...


bipolar disorder isn't the same as dementia or memory problems. In any case, diagnosis from watching TV is a fools errand regardless if it's Trump or Clinton. The only conclusion one can draw from Trump behavior is that he sure does change his statements quickly. One day a truther the next day he's not. One day he's softening on illegal immigration the next day he's promising bringing fire to illegals. A different day, a different Trump. That's who he is. No need to assign a name to it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


Practically all terrorism in the US over the past decade has been perpetrated by people born here. Most perps were Christian. 

Europe has the most experience with Syrian refugees. How many Syrian refugees have perpetrated terrorist actions compared to people born in Eurpean countries?

The Trumps are making hay from people's fear, poor facility with numbers and worse ability to understand risk.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Practically all terrorism in the US over the past decade has been perpetrated by people born here. Most perps were Christian.
> 
> Europe has the most experience with Syrian refugees. How many Syrian refugees have perpetrated terrorist actions compared to people born in Eurpean countries?
> 
> The Trumps are making hay from people's fear, poor facility with numbers and worse ability to understand risk.



What about foreign enemy terrorism ? Every Country has Domestic terrorism.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No need to assign a name to it.


i'd go with flip-flopper.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> What about foreign enemy terrorism ? Every Country has Domestic terrorism.


what about the US military involvement in other countries? they would call us terrorists and be correct.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> What about foreign enemy terrorism ? Every Country has Domestic terrorism.


What about foreign enemy terrorism? What's your point? Practically all US terrorists in the last decade were born in the US. Trump's campaign is all about the perception of danger from Syrian refugees and foreign born muslim people. In other words fear mongering. If we want to make our streets safe from terrorists, we should ban all domestic born Christians. That's what the numbers say. Of course I'm being ridiculous but only to make the point that Trump Jr's skittles comment has no substance. Europe isn't seeing "poisonous skittles". Practically all their terrorist events have been perpetrated by natural born citizens of Europe and not Syria.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> what about the US military involvement in other countries? they would call us terrorists and be correct.


Nope, The US Military is recognized. To be labeled terrorists, you need to play by no rules.
Yup, ..It`s real easy to understand why too.
I think the yup carries more definition and the nope is a kinda shield from the facts.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Practically all US terrorists in the last decade were born in the US.



shhhhh!!! that doesn't fit the narrative. 

brown people are bad, mmmmmkay??


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The US Military is recognized


recognized? as what? murderers of innocent women and children all over the world.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What about foreign enemy terrorism? What's your point? Practically all US terrorists in the last decade were born in the US. The fear mongering by Trump's campaign is all about the perception of danger from Syrian refugees and foreign born muslim people. In other words fear mongering. If we want to make our streets safe from terrorists, we should ban all domestic born Christians. That's what the numbers say. Of course I'm being ridiculous but only to make the point that Trump Jr's skittles comment has no substance. Europe isn't seeing "poisonous skittles". Practically all their terrorist events have been perpetrated by natural born citizens of Europe and not Syria.


 Well like, How many Foreign soldiers attacked in 1995 compared to 2015 ? Again you include domestic terrorism, try to leave it out and ask yourself, How many enemy will it take to put a stop to letting them in ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> recognized? as what? murderers of innocent women and children all over the world.



As a Military with rules and do`s and don`ts,...Not so for ISIS. When was the last time the US Military executed by decapitating live people in public ?
That`s your difference dude. Sorry you fail to see it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well like, How many Foreign soldiers attacked in 1995 compared to 2015 ? Again you include domestic terrorism, try to leave it out and ask yourself, How many enemy will it take to put a stop to letting them in ?


the enemy is already here is my point. 

until we get to that tom cruise movie where certain people can predict murders, this is how mankind has been and will always be.

kill, kill, kill


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> As a Military with rules and do`s and don`ts,...Not so for ISIS. When was the last time the US Military executed by decapitating live people in public ?
> That`s your difference dude. Sorry you fail to see it.


sorry but isis murdering an innocent and the us military murdering an innocent is the same in my book. sorry you fail to see THAT


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> the enemy is already here is my point.
> 
> until we get to that tom cruise movie where certain people can predict murders, this is how mankind has been and will always be.
> 
> kill, kill, kill



But , but , vetting is done, it can`t be. If foreign enemies are coming from foreign lands, then stop them from coming seems to be a good play. Adding to our existing numbers does not.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

only you and the trump team think they are enemies

who's gonna replace all the mexicans doing farm labor when donald moves them to concentration camps?

i bet a Syrian can pick a tomato just fine.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> sorry but isis murdering an innocent and the us military murdering an innocent is the same in my book. sorry you fail to see THAT


 Explain this US Military murdering innocents, and don`t use collateral damage/casualties. I explained ISIS.

If you see the aggressions as equal, then you are a lost cause. It`s OK you can be that, there just isn`t as many of yooose.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> only you and the trump team think they are enemies
> 
> who's gonna replace all the mexicans doing farm labor when donald moves them to concentration camps?
> 
> i bet a Syrian can pick a tomato just fine.



You must be above that. The farmer has two choices, hire illegal cheap labor, or sell accordingly and profit little.
The profit little is placed onto the farmer by Government regs. and taxes from their big spending. The illegal hiring to circumvent is the result.

Mexicans are not our saviors............over.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

New breaking,....Reid claims Trump faking his net worth......
Old breaking,,....Reid claims Romney faking his net worth........
Romney 1 Reid 0
Trump ? Reid ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Explain this US Military murdering innocents, and don`t use collateral damage/casualties. I explained ISIS.
> 
> If you see the aggressions as equal, then you are a lost cause. It`s OK you can be that, there just isn`t as many of yooose.


sorry but you explained isis but i don't buy it. guess your logic is a lost cause. collateral damage is a nice way to cover up that somebody got murdered. and all the repercussions that entails to his/her family

i'm sure you haven't traveled as much as i have but the one complaint that many people all over the world have told me is that they don't understand why the US needs to be the policeman of the world. 

i understand, we want to use up the oil in the middle east before we have to dip into ours. it's called a power play: the middle east has pwoer cause they control the lions share of the oil. when that runs out, all they got left is sand and they loose that power.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


that started out as a white nationalist meme. skinheads and neo-nazis never were very good at math either.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> But , but , vetting is done, it can`t be. If foreign enemies are coming from foreign lands, then stop them from coming seems to be a good play. Adding to our existing numbers does not.


What's all the hoo haw (or skittles) over Syrian refugees? Those people need help and Trump's political discourse is all about denying aid to some really hurting people that haven't done anything and just want a new chance at life. The typical profile of a terrorist is not foreign born. I might add that most terrorist attacks over the past 10 years have been by white christians born in the US. The Lone Wolf terror attack is especially hard to prevent. I don't understand your argument, if you have one about foreign terrorists. In this century, with the exception of 911 all the significant attacks in the US were done by US citizens, either naturalized or born in the US.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/19/opinions/new-york-bombing-suspect-typical-bergen/index.html
*An ordinary American terrorist*

Ahmad Khan Rahami, the suspect in this weekend's New York City and New Jersey terrorist attacks, is in many ways quite typical of jihadist terrorists in the United States since 9/11.

He is an American citizen, not a foreigner, a refugee or a recent immigrant.

That is overwhelmingly the profile of the approximately 360 jihadist terrorists who have been indicted or convicted in the States since 9/11 of crimes ranging in seriousness from sending small sums of money to an overseas terrorist organization to murder. According to research by New America, 80% of these militants are American citizens or legal permanent residents. They are also not the young hotheads of popular imagination. Their average age is 28, a third are married and a third have children. Rahami, age 28, is married and has a daughter.

FBI Assistant Director William Sweeney said Monday there is no evidence that Rahami was part of a cell, which also makes him also a typical American terrorist. Every lethal terrorist attack since 9/11 has been carried out by a so-called "lone wolf" or a pair of terrorists who were not part of a larger cell.

Indeed, in many ways Rahami is almost exactly like Omar Mateen, who killed 49 at an Orlando nightclub in June. Mateen was a 29-year-old married father and an American citizen of Afghan descent born in New York who carried out his plot by himself.

The bomb that went off in the Chelsea neighborhood this past weekend, injuring 29, is the first jihadist terrorist attack in Manhattan since 9/11.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that started out as a white nationalist meme. skinheads and neo-nazis never were very good at math either.


and yet not one white skittle in the bowl. me thinks that strange.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

and if you think the skittles were randomly chosen, think again.


----------



## see4 (Sep 20, 2016)

Trump is a literal embezzler, swindler and cheat.

#sotheresthat #justsayin


----------



## see4 (Sep 20, 2016)

This commenter definitely said it best.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 20, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and if you think the skittles were randomly chosen, think again.


Psychotic needledick....why is this thing allowed to exist? Karma will come round, though, hopefully in the form of colon cancer and/or a clawhammer.

Look at those _void_ eyes, ughhh....I know of a fun activity that'd wipe that smug smile right off his face...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

this is not the first time this type of analogy has been used.

it used to be jews who got demonized.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 20, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


Thank you for posting that. I would have but you beat me to it.

Wow, what a fucking dumbass that kid is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 20, 2016)

Deport the rainbow.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 20, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3785652
> 
> Trump is a literal embezzler, swindler and cheat.
> 
> #sotheresthat #justsayin


Hillary killed my cat and Haitians hate her.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> sorry but you explained isis but i don't buy it. guess your logic is a lost cause. collateral damage is a nice way to cover up that somebody got murdered. and all the repercussions that entails to his/her family
> 
> i'm sure you haven't traveled as much as i have but the one complaint that many people all over the world have told me is that they don't understand why the US needs to be the policeman of the world.
> 
> i understand, we want to use up the oil in the middle east before we have to dip into ours. it's called a power play: the middle east has pwoer cause they control the lions share of the oil. when that runs out, all they got left is sand and they loose that power.



We don`t allow live broadcasts of beheading in public in the name of a God. Let them have a problem with it, so what.

We don`t claim land, but we do kick ass.

The only time we let something form into fruition, was Obama allowing ISIS to form out of rebels we armed and support. Look how that is going.

Now you tell me all about ill informed foreign worlds that don`t know better asking Why ?

Plus the powers that be, such as Hillary have personal issues and use said powers to dictate, and like you say,...that`s not cool. It reflects.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> We don`t allow live broadcasts of beheading in public in the name of a God. Let them have a problem with it, so what.
> 
> We don`t claim land, but we do kick ass.
> 
> ...


is it physically painful to be mentally retarded?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What's all the hoo haw (or skittles) over Syrian refugees? Those people need help and Trump's political discourse is all about denying aid to some really hurting people that haven't done anything and just want a new chance at life. The typical profile of a terrorist is not foreign born. I might add that most terrorist attacks over the past 10 years have been by white christians born in the US. The Lone Wolf terror attack is especially hard to prevent. I don't understand your argument, if you have one about foreign terrorists. In this century, with the exception of 911 all the significant attacks in the US were done by US citizens, either naturalized or born in the US.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/19/opinions/new-york-bombing-suspect-typical-bergen/index.html
> *An ordinary American terrorist*
> ...


 Well II do agree that all these terror attacks being Naturalized or born citizens are our own doing in a way but we disagree that it`s time to stop that. I wish to stop it. You don`t.

Rahami is what you have been warned about. We let him in. He was not born here. All those ten year olds and six year olds, may do the same. But alas, the refugees just so happen by co-incidence to be military aged men some women and children.

Do the fucking math.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is it physically painful to be mentally retarded?


 Not as physically painful as mom got in the can with mine. Shhhh.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

@Flaming Pie

how does it feel knowing you are on their side and they are on yours?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 22, 2016)

We can't afford any more refugees. Halloween is coming up and we have too many trick or treaters as it is.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey, OP, I just want to congratulate you for starting the longest and most shitty thread in the history of politics section. I can't wait to start re-posting your quotes when Hillary landslides. Cheers, cunt.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2016)

1 thing many forget about building a wall is that the Native Americans don't want no stinkin wall on their land.

They have had free and open range for as long as they have been there, and they have already said they wont accept fencing on their land.

I guess the gubment will just run over them ( AGAIN ) and do whatever they want ??? AGAIN.

USA made 5000 treaties with the Natives... And Broke Every One of Them. Telling.

Also its not true most refugees are men

Over 60% of refugees are women and children.

Its telling when people come on places and spew wrong info.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

^ The fucking airhorns get me every time. LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 23, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> 1 thing many forget about building a wall is that the Native Americans don't want no stinkin wall on their land.
> 
> They have had free and open range for as long as they have been there, and they have already said they wont accept fencing on their land.
> 
> ...


That fucking wall. It's not going to get built. 

The fucking wall would be an environmental and social disaster along the Rio Grande river corridor as well as breaking treaties with Native American nations. The worst of it would be the legacy of that thing for generations to come. Not only would it screw up the social and ecosystems of the area but after the thing falls apart because guarding and maintaining the thing would be fiscally ruinous, its ruins would remain for generations to look at and wonder at the stupidity of this age..

And it's not going to stop illegal immigration from Mexico.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 23, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well II do agree that all these terror attacks being Naturalized or born citizens are our own doing in a way but we disagree that it`s time to stop that. I wish to stop it. You don`t.
> 
> Rahami is what you have been warned about. We let him in. He was not born here. All those ten year olds and six year olds, may do the same. But alas, the refugees just so happen by co-incidence to be military aged men some women and children.
> 
> Do the fucking math.


All right, I'll do the math. Go back 32 years. In 6% of all terrorist attacks during that interval were by Islamic extremists -- foreigners or US Citizens. 2/3 of those Islamist terrorist attacks were by US Citizens or 4% -- that means 2% were by foreign born Islamist terrorists. Of ALL terrorist attacks, 98% would still have happened regardless if Trump's policy to exclude all Muslim immigrants had been in place.

Terrorist Attacks on U.S. Soil by Group, From 1980 to 2005, According to FBI Database​



http://www.globalresearch.ca/non-muslims-carried-out-more-than-90-of-all-terrorist-attacks-in-america/5333619

Here is a summary of all terrorist attacks during Bush and Obama administrations current through July, 2016

http://ijr.com/2016/07/650786-terror-attacks-bush-vs-obama-administration-so-far-presidency-list/

If you scan through it, you'll see that most were by Christians or -- too funny this -- Rob Roy's Anarcho-Capitalist/Libertarian type extremists. A handful, maybe 8 of the attacks since 9/11 were by Muslims and most of them were US born.

Trump's plan to ban Muslim immigration won't affect the real cause of terrorist attacks in this country. Most are just US born nutjobs like @Rob Roy or @Illinois Enema Bandit or @Flaming Pie.

In the past decade (2006-2016), reactionary Right Wing extremists are to blame for the recent spike in fatal terrorist shootings. Earlier, there were Left Wing (Eco), Puerto Rican separatists, and Communist extremists that were to blame but that is old history and there hasn't been a fatality related to the latter three groups in twenty years.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 23, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Also its not true most refugees are men
> 
> Over 60% of refugees are women and children.
> 
> *Its telling when people come on places and spew wrong info*.


or leave out important info. like the fact that they are committing genocide on christians over there and yet the christian refugees coming in are coming in at a way lower percentage than the amount there are over there


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> All right, I'll do the math. Go back 32 years. In 6% of all terrorist attacks during that interval were by Islamic extremists -- foreigners or US Citizens. 2/3 of those Islamist terrorist attacks were by US Citizens or 4% -- that means 2% were by foreign born Islamist terrorists. Of ALL terrorist attacks, 98% would still have happened regardless if Trump's policy to exclude all Muslim immigrants had been in place.
> 
> Terrorist Attacks on U.S. Soil by Group, From 1980 to 2005, According to FBI Database​
> 
> ...



You are free to believe what you like, but you should know your belief can't make something false into something true. I wasn't born in "this country". I have not and would not attack a person, but I would and have defended myself when I needed to.

You, on the other hand, would probably not attack a person yourself, but a nutjob like you would applaud a system based in one party or parties having the right to use OFFENSIVE force. The reason that makes you a nutjob, is you present yourself as a peaceful person, all the while advocating for violence.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 23, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> The reason that makes you a nutjob


... is that you wake up everyday with full knowledge that you are going to be extorted and oppressed. 

isn't insanity doing the same thing over and over again yet expecting different results?

my offer of $10 towards a plane fare out of the US still stands.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 23, 2016)

*Profile of a terrorist

Unitarian Church Shooting, July 27, 2008*
Jim Adkisson opened fire in a Knoxsville, TN, Unitarian-Universalist church that promoted progressive social work, killing two people. Adkisson said he was partly motivated by his "hatred of the liberal movement."

*Motivations*

Adkisson, a former private in the United States Army from 1974 to 1977, said that he was motivated by *hatred of Democrats, liberals*, African Americans and homosexuals. According to a sworn affidavit by one of the officers who interviewed Adkisson on July 27, 2008.

During the interview Adkisson stated that he had targeted the church because of its liberal teachings and his belief that all liberals should be killed because they were ruining the country, and that he felt that the Democrats had tied his country's hands in the war on terror and they had ruined every institution in America with the aid of major media outlets. Adkisson made statements that because he could not get to the leaders of the liberal movement that he would then target those that had voted them into office. Adkisson stated that he had held these beliefs for about the last ten years.

Additionally, one of Adkisson's former wives had been a member (in the 1990s) of the church where the attack occurred.

Adkisson's manifesto also cited the inability to find a job, and that *his food stamps were being cut*. His manifesto stated that he intended to keep shooting until police arrived and expected to be killed by police. Adkisson had a waist satchel with more ammunition, totaling 76 shells of #4 shot.

In his manifesto, Adkisson also included the Democratic members of the House and Senate, and the 100 People Who Are Screwing Up America of Bernard Goldberg in his list of wished-for targets.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 23, 2016)

*Profile of a terrorist*

Arivaca, AZ, May 30, 2009

Shawna Forde, Jason Eugene Bush, and Albert Robert Gaxiola broke into the family home of Raul Flores, and killed Flores and his nine-year-old daughter.

Ford and Bush are founding members of the Minuteman American Defense, an anti-illegal alien group. The attack was carried out to advance their cause, although the Floreses were U.S. citizens.

Jason Eugene "Gunny" Bush (born LaGrande, Oregon August 11, 1974 (age 42)[21]) of Meadview, Arizona, was the Minutemen American Defense (MAD) militia's National Director of Operations. Bush was shot in the leg during the attack on the Flores family. Bush had been charged with the September 1997 execution-style killing of his Aryan Nation associate, Jonathan Bumstead, also of Wenatchee, WA for supposedly committing the 'crime' of "being a 'race-traitor'". Also in 1997, Bush was imprisoned for car theft and for possession of a firearm, which was unlawful because of Bush's earlier felony conviction.[22][dead link][23]

After his release from prison in 2003, Bush moved to Sandpoint, Idaho, where he lived until 2007.[24] Bush is suspected in two additional killings that occurred in 1997. According to information provided to Washington state detectives, Bush is alleged to have shown up at the homes of acquaintances covered in blood and asked to be allowed to clean up, after he had "just finished taking care of some business." Detectives sought to find links to unresolved cases.

He was Forde's second in command. Bush has ties to the Aryan Nation. After his arrest in the murders of Raul and Brisenia Flores, he was charged in June 2009 with the 1997 murder of Hector Lopez Partida in Wenatchee, Washington based on DNA evidence.[25] In April 2011, Bush was sentenced to death, and in May 2011, received another 78 years for other crimes.

Motivation: Forde and her accomplices gained entry to the Flores home by claiming they were officials looking for fugitives and that the suspects *had the expectation of finding money and drugs that could be sold to finance Forde's militia group, the "Minutemen American Defense", which patrolled Arizona's border with Mexico. *When they found no drugs, the intruders took jewelry and shot 29-year-old Raul Flores, Jr., and his daughter, 9-year-old Brisenia Ylianna Flores, to death.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 23, 2016)

This one if for @Illinois Enema Bandit . Brunn isn't exactly like Enema but they sure rage in similar stupid unintellible fashion. His family hated him too.

*Profile of a Terrorist*
Washington, D.C., June 10, 2009






White supremacist James W. von Brunn killed one person, a security guard, when he fired upon civilians inside the National Holocaust Memorial Museum.

James Wenneker von Brunn (July 11, 1920 – January 6, 2010) was an American man who perpetrated the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum shooting in Washington, D.C. on June 10, 2009. Security guard Stephen Tyrone Johns was killed in the shooting, and von Brunn was wounded by two security guards who returned fire. Von Brunn was named the prime suspect in the shooting, and was charged with first-degree murder and firearms violations. While awaiting trial, von Brunn died on January 6, 2010.

Von Brunn was a white supremacist and Holocaust denier who had written numerous antisemitic essays, created an antisemitic website called The Holy Western Empire, and is the author of a 1999 self published book, Kill the Best Gentiles, which praises Adolf Hitler and denies the Holocaust. He was also an Obama citizenship conspiracy theorist. _(edit: He'd have claimed Clinton was corrupt too)
_
Possible motives

Several news agencies have noted the timing of the June 10 shooting came shortly after Obama's June 5 visit to and speech at the Buchenwald concentration camp, and that "President Obama’s recent visit to the Buchenwald Concentration Camp, in Germany, may have set off the shooter."

On his website, von Brunn stated that his conviction in the 1980s was by "a Negro jury, Jew/Negro attorneys" and that he was "sentenced to prison for eleven years by a Jew judge." A Court of Appeals denied his appeal.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 23, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> You are free to believe what you like, but you should know your belief can't make something false into something true. I wasn't born in "this country". I have not and would not attack a person, but I would and have defended myself when I needed to.
> 
> You, on the other hand, would probably not attack a person yourself, but a nutjob like you would applaud a system based in one party or parties having the right to use OFFENSIVE force. The reason that makes you a nutjob, is you present yourself as a peaceful person, all the while advocating for violence.


Can you please start a YouTube channel. Nothing but you spilling your doctrine for others to hear just how sick you can be.
Do you think the institution will allow you to do that ? We can call the channel " Straight-Jacket Thoughts by RR"


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Can you please start a YouTube channel. Nothing but you spilling your doctrine for others to hear just how sick you can be.
> Do you think the institution will allow you to do that ? We can call the channel " Straight-Jacket Thoughts by RR"


here is a internet commenter under the name "rob roy" speaking out against cops who bust pedophiles on the internet:

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/07/09/the-worlds-cops-target-pedophiles

 

coincidence?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> here is a internet commenter under the name "rob roy" speaking out against cops who bust pedophiles on the internet:
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/07/09/the-worlds-cops-target-pedophiles
> 
> ...


Could be, but sick either way...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 23, 2016)

This one is for @Rob Roy . He spouts the same BS that Roy does.

Profile of a Terrorist
The Pentagon, March 4, 2010

John Patrick Bedell non-fatally injured two police officers at the entrance of the Pentagon but was himself mortally wounded. Bedell was apparently motivated by anti-government sentiments, but it is unclear whether he was on the right or left side of the political spectrum.

On March 4, 2010, a gunman, identified as John Patrick Bedell, shot and wounded two Pentagonpolice officers at a security checkpoint in the Pentagon station of the Washington Metrorapid transit system in Arlington County, Virginia, just outside Washington, D.C. The officers returned fire, striking him in the head. He died a few hours later, on the next day, March 5, 2010.[1]

A blog on Blogspot named Rothbardix appears to be authored by Bedell. The title of the blog probably represents a reference to anarcho-capitalist Murray Rothbard.[14] The blog details many libertarian beliefs, including, "The most basic principle of economic justice is the protection of private property and the protection of the right to freely exchange that property. Modern governments, however, consistently and routinely violate the rights of property owners..."[15] Bedell also complained about the size of the United States government, organized theft by the government of citizen's personal property, government control of the economy including "[T]he constantly expanding regulation of business." (Edit: it sure does sound like a Roy diatribe Blah blah blah)


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 23, 2016)

what? another connection between Putin and Orange Julius?

https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-s-intel-officials-probe-ties-between-trump-adviser-and-kremlin-175046002.html


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> what? another connection between Putin and Orange Julius?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-s-intel-officials-probe-ties-between-trump-adviser-and-kremlin-175046002.html


Not surprised.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 23, 2016)

https://socialistworker.org/2016/09/12/dont-blame-it-on-the-russians

*Don't blame it on the Russians*

_So it appears that the only thing U.S. politicians are concerned about is that the Russians' meddling might interfere with their own meddling.

In that case, we should ask a second question: Who is in a position to be more of a threat to democracy? Is it Russian hackers whose power is limited to accessing classified documents and possibly disrupting U.S. government computer systems? Or is it the U.S. officials who run the elections, who make up the rules of the game, and who use the means at their command to influence the outcome in ways that suit their interests?


Given that the people who tried to ensure the Democratic nomination went to Clinton represent the same class of people who wield substantive power over the U.S. political apparatus, the answer should be obvious.


By shifting the public's attention to foreign spies, the U.S. establishment wants to create the impression that the manipulators of U.S. elections are someone other than the politicians and bureaucrats who actually have been proven by the DNC e-mail leak to manipulate the outcome of the elections.


In the end, the DNC leak exposed to the U.S. public the corrupt scheming of their own politicians. If it was indeed the Russians who were behind it, it might make sense for the Washington Post that it change the title of their article to the following: "Russian hackers investigating potential covert U.S. plan to disrupt November elections."_


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> ... is that you wake up everyday with full knowledge that you are going to be extorted and oppressed.
> 
> isn't insanity doing the same thing over and over again yet expecting different results?
> 
> my offer of $10 towards a plane fare out of the US still stands.



Excellent point you made to bolster MY argument. You are advocating doing the same thing every time, not me.

Aren't you a proponent of continuing the belief that some people have more rights than other people ? That thru institutional violence you can somehow create peace ? (a logical impossibility by the way)

Speaking of planes, thank you for the reminder. Fuck the TSA.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Can you please start a YouTube channel. Nothing but you spilling your doctrine for others to hear just how sick you can be.
> Do you think the institution will allow you to do that ? We can call the channel " Straight-Jacket Thoughts by RR"



Your words are inspirational. I'll get right on that.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This one is for @Rob Roy . He spouts the same BS that Roy does.
> 
> Profile of a Terrorist
> The Pentagon, March 4, 2010
> ...


----------



## DonkeyDickColas (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3788693


"More Jelly Bellies mommie. And Ronnie needs to poop" Ronald Reagan, 1989.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3788692


Fuck me. You are quick today.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

DonkeyDickColas said:


> View attachment 3788690


I think this every time I see TRUMP! speak. You would never have seen pre-dementia Reagan at the RNC in Cleveland.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fuck me. You are quick today.


----------



## DonkeyDickColas (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

DonkeyDickColas said:


> View attachment 3788690


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't know what to think about trump anymore. When I was younger I used to go for the person all the politicians rallied against. I know he's a shit candidate and speaks without giving thought, but what companies and corporations have given him money for his campaign? Is he owned by big banks like Clinton? No. 

It's just a terrible decision to have to make.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> It's just a terrible decision to have to make.


_Really ?

 

 

 

 _


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 a wall won't stop the more than 50% of illegals that got here with a visa
> 
> 2 show me a 20 foot wall and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder
> 
> 3 it would be cheaper to fix the immigration system


The people the wall is supposed to to stop are those who bypass the immigration system.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> The people the wall is supposed to to stop are those who bypass the immigration system.


Moron. Red.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> _Really ?
> 
> View attachment 3788784
> 
> ...


Yea I'm not trying to say he's a good candidate or anything like that. Most likely I won't vote, because I don't want to vote for Hillary who is backed by the banks as per usual. And though trump isn't backed by big business he's still an idiot. Nothing would change under her, and who knows what would change under him.

I need to focus on congressional elections instead.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> _Really ?
> 
> View attachment 3788784
> 
> ...


See promoting Democrat propaganda is your response to building a wall?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Moron. Red.


Name calling doesn't negate my statement, but it does demonstrate what a weak mind you have.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Yea I'm not trying to say he's a good candidate or anything like that. Most likely I won't vote, because I don't want to vote for Hillary who is backed by the banks as per usual. And though trump isn't backed by big business he's still an idiot. Nothing would change under her, and who knows what would change under him.
> 
> I need to focus on congressional elections instead.


Hey, I'm not exactly suckling at Hil's teats either, but do the *right *thing: Drop her a vote for the 'bigger cause' -- destroying the Drumpf monster and sending it back to the sewers!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Name calling doesn't negate my statement, but it does demonstrate what a weak mind you have.


Your statement does not merit a reasonable response, Red. You are an imbecile.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I need to focus on congressional elections instead.


How many are you focusing on?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Your statement does not merit a reasonable response, Red. You are an imbecile.


You don't have a reasonable response. You seem to think an insult qualifies as an intelligent response. it's what one does when they can't justify their asinine opinions.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Yea I'm not trying to say he's a good candidate or anything like that. Most likely I won't vote, because I don't want to vote for Hillary who is backed by the banks as per usual. And though trump isn't backed by big business he's still an idiot. Nothing would change under her, and who knows what would change under him.
> 
> I need to focus on congressional elections instead.


I'll focus on state level representation


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 24, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I don't know what to think about trump anymore. When I was younger I used to go for the person all the politicians rallied against. I know he's a shit candidate and speaks without giving thought, but what companies and corporations have given him money for his campaign? Is he owned by big banks like Clinton? No.
> 
> It's just a terrible decision to have to make.



I disagree about him speaking without thought.

He knows exactly what hes going to say.

Also how does anyone know who he is in with. He wont disclose his taxes.

Bitch all you want but Clinton has released 30 years worth of taxes, the Foundation gets an A Rating, and Has Been Proven to use 88%-89% of all the money to what its intended to go to.

Ambassador Stevens PARENTS also told the cons to back off, but did they ???

Come on. The guys parents don't even hold her responsible. How can anyone else ???

2 of his advisers have been linked to Russia, and 1 has huge interest in gas/oil.

1 runs a rasist platform for the ALT RT.. FACT.



The other of rumps advisers is being investigated for holding meetings with Sanctioned High Ranking Russian Officals, and allegedly spoke of getting rid of the sanctions should rump win.

You think Hillary/Bill made money AFTER they Left ???

rump will make them look like beggars in comparison.

Trump cares about 1 thing. Himself.

Hes stiffed construction workers, and companies ON PURPOSE.

As Ive said before.

IMHO rump is a rascist BIGOT, ( Divider ) and ALL who vote for him OWN EVERYTHING ABOUT HIM.

Anyone but Hillary isn't an excuse.

Vote for Johnson. Write in Donald Duck. Anyone but RUMP.

But for me. You vote for rumP, you OWN EVERYTHING HE STANDS FOR.

Also anyone that cant carry on a normal conversation without turning to insult, has nothing more to add to a conversation, and throws insults because the don't have a valid argument.

Of if someone throws in.. Well so, and so did this ect.

Doesn't matter. That's just deflection, because they cant answer the question..


I also wish they would...

FACT CHECK BOTH CANDIDATES. ON THE SPOT. AND DO IT RELENTLESSLY.

Don't let anyone off the hook. PERIOD.

Lets see who walks off the stage first.

Rump is bellyaching even before he gets on stage.

He also said Holt is a Democrat....... WRONG.

Lester Holt is a Registered Republican.

Also I don't see how anyone that likes weed would ever want rump in.

You know hes aganst recreational weed ?

You also know he would love to get Chris Christy as Attorny General.

Christy when running, said the 1st Day in Office...

He will CEASE ALL MARIJUANA DISTRIBUTION... PERIOD.

Medical Included.

He says its against Federal Law, and until it is not illegal under Federal Law, he will prosecute to the fullest extent of the law.

So those that want easier weed laws better think on that long, and hard.

On the other hand the demos, want to reschedule weed, and make it easier for research, and also Prison Reform..

Also I will tell you I am a VICTIM of the Federal Drug War, and did a total of 7 years in Federal Prison, and 8.5 years of Supervised Release for growing.

I got more supervised Release than Violent Criminals. A guy in for Bank Robbery, with a Firearm got 10 years, and 3 years supervised release.

I get 7, and 8.5 years supervised.

Ive been free no for 7 years 4 months

For those that go for rump, and like weed..... I hope they go up you like they did me, when they bring back lock em up, and throw away the key, because I hold YOU 100000% Responsible for Militarized Police, Draconian Drug Laws, and Sentencing.

Also don't blame Clinton on the Harsher Laws. I don't.

Reagan was the 1 that started Mandatory Minimums, and that's what mine fell under.Nothing Clinton did, had any affect on my sentencing guidelines. As in NONE.

Clinton actually introduced a Safety Valve for some Drug Offenses.

*United States[edit]*
Mandatory sentencing and increased punishment were enacted when the United States Congress passed the Boggs Act of 1951.[4] The acts made a first time cannabis possession offense a minimum of two to ten years with a fine up to $20,000; however, in 1970, the United States Congress repealed mandatory penalties for cannabis offenses.[5] With the passage of the Anti-Drug Abuse Act of 1986 Congress enacted different mandatory minimum sentences for drugs, including marijuana.[6][7]


Safety Valve[9] was created in 1994 to reduce mandatory sentencing for drug offenders under the following provisions:


the defendant does not have more than 1 criminal history point, as determined under the sentencing guidelines;
the defendant did not use violence or credible threats of violence or possess a firearm or other dangerous weapon (or induce another participant to do so) in connection with the offense;
the offense did not result in death or serious bodily injury to any person;
the defendant was not an organizer, leader, manager, or supervisor of others in the offense, as determined under the sentencing guidelines and was not engaged in a continuing criminal enterprise, as defined in section 408 of the Controlled Substances Act; and
not later than the time of the sentencing hearing, the defendant has truthfully provided to the Government all information and evidence the defendant has concerning the offense or offenses that were part of the same course of conduct or of a common scheme or plan, but the fact that the defendant has no relevant or useful other information to provide or that the Government is already aware of the information shall not preclude a determination by the court that the defendant has complied with this requirement


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> You don't have a reasonable response. You seem to think an insult qualifies as an intelligent response. it's what one does when they can't justify their asinine opinions.


Ok. I will respond. The wall is a functional and environmental disaster thst would not work and would never be built - by either candidate. It is a red herring that would appeal to only people as stupid as you. It is a litmus test for stupidity. You tested positive, Red.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> The people the wall is supposed to to stop are those who bypass the immigration system.





Catfish1966 said:


> See promoting Democrat propaganda is your response to building a wall?


1- you bypassed the education system, but its cool
2- related to #1, propaganda doesnt mean facts you dont like, jack ass


----------



## DonkeyDickColas (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## DonkeyDickColas (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2016)

DonkeyDickColas said:


> View attachment 3788849


Deplorable


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Deplorable


Notice the avatar.....as with many repubs/alt-rights, it's his fantasy to be cucked out via a long thick cock.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok. I will respond. The wall is a functional and environmental disaster thst would not work and would never be built - by either candidate. It is a red herring that would appeal to only people as stupid as you. It is a litmus test for stupidity. You tested positive, Red.


Environmental? Bring on the stupid! Have I ever said a wall would appeal to me?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Environmental? Bring on the stupid! Have I ever said a wall would appeal to me?


where are you going to put the wall on the texas border? in front of the rio grande, blocking our access to it? in the middle of the river? invade a sovereign nation and build it there?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> 1- you bypassed the education system, but its cool
> 2- related to #1, propaganda doesnt mean facts you dont like, jack ass


So if the wall has some other purpose, what exactly is it?
Propaganda means statements meant to sway the minds of the gullible.
Oh, just so you don't feel inferior for substituting insults for a rational response..... Your mother was a whore


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> where are you going to put the wall on the texas border? in front of the rio grande, blocking our access to it? in the middle of the river? invade a sovereign nation and build it there?


I'm not building a wall. The Rio doesn't go all the way to the Pacific. Walls can have doors.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> I'm not building a wall. The Rio doesn't go all the way to the Pacific. Walls can have doors.


so like you to avoid an obvious question about the absurdity of your mental redtardation.

get it? redtardation?

because you're red.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How many are you focusing on?


34 Senate seats and all 435 house seats are up for election on November 8, 2016. So I guess that and what another fellow said about state representatives and such. 

I won't pretend to know everything about politics, because I don't. But I do know presidents are complete puppets, and maybe keeping nutcases out of congress will help.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> 34 Senate seats and all 435 house seats are up for election on November 8, 2016. So I guess that and what another fellow said about state representatives and such.
> 
> I won't pretend to know everything about politics, because I don't. But I do know presidents are complete puppets, and maybe keeping nutcases out of congress will help.


I know. I still have not decided who I will be voting for for Vermont's 3rd district, Massachusetts 9th, or California 3rd, 6th and 19th.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> where are you going to put the wall on the texas border? in front of the rio grande, blocking our access to it? in the middle of the river? invade a sovereign nation and build it there?


Not to mention the fact that rivers move from time to time.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So if the wall has some other purpose, what exactly is it?
> Propaganda means statements meant to sway the minds of the gullible.
> Oh, just so you don't feel inferior for substituting insults for a rational response..... Your mother was a whore


"A rational response" cmon catshit, rationality is of no interest to your battered pussy ass.

Trump is bumbling lout, not propaganda but discerning characterization. Trump is building a wall, not fact but propaganda to woo dumber than fuck, ruddeless deplorables. Your view as expressed on riu: the desperate musings of a deplorable half wit, disposable echoes of the many assholes you compulsively ape.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so like you to avoid an obvious question about the absurdity of your mental redtardation.
> 
> get it? redtardation?
> 
> because you're red.


I answered your question. It wasn't about any absurdity of mine tho.
Turdartion?
Because you're turd.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "A rational response" cmon catshit, rationality is of no interest to your battered pussy ass.
> 
> Trump is bumbling lout, not propaganda but discerning characterization. Trump is building a wall, not fact but propaganda to woo dumber than fuck, ruddeless deplorables. Your view as expressed on riu: the desperate musings of a deplorable half wit, disposable echoes of the many assholes you compulsively ape.


So more name calling with a little ascribing views I never expressed thrown in. Laughable.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So more name calling with a little ascribing views I never expressed thrown in. Laughable.


 This is name calling:
"Because you're turd"
"Your mother was a whore"

This is the confused blabber of a wing nut clown:

"a little ascribing views"

what the fuck are you trying to utter idiot hypocrite?


----------



## testiclees (Sep 24, 2016)

DonkeyDickMilker said:


> View attachment 3788849


Breitbart proud!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So more name calling with a little ascribing views I never expressed thrown in. Laughable.


Yeah, you are right. Because you are stupid everybody thinks you are a Trump supporter. Which can't be true. You are a Johnson supporter, right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, you are right. Because you are stupid everybody thinks you are a Trump supporter. Which can't be true. You are a Johnson supporter, right?


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.


True that


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Even though the NYT has been widely discredited by breitbart, stormfront and rt.com, this is worth a read.
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/09/24/us/elections/donald-trump-statements.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

This fuck-hole is really kicking it off.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> I answered your question.


i must have missed it.

so where are we gonna put the wall? in front of the rio grande, blocking our access to it? in the middle of the river? or are we going to invade mexico and build it there?

thanks for re-answering.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Even though the NYT has been widely discredited by breitbart, stormfront and rt.com, this is worth a read.
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/09/24/us/elections/donald-trump-statements.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> This fuck-hole is really kicking it off.


Polls are going against him right now. Can't fool everybody.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

illinoi enema bandit is an anagram for "anal nobilities mined".


----------



## DonkeyDickColas (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

DonkeyDickColas said:


> View attachment 3789145


i bet you spent all night thinking that up and drawing it out.

go have a cookie and do some more fingerpainting now.


----------



## DonkeyDickColas (Sep 25, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/09/23/trump-is-headed-for-a-win-says-professor-whos-predicted-30-years-of-presidential-outcomes-correctly/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

DonkeyDickColas said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/09/23/trump-is-headed-for-a-win-says-professor-whos-predicted-30-years-of-presidential-outcomes-correctly/


Have you considered any large wagers?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Polls are going against him right now. Can't fool everybody.


I suspect that you are correct


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet you spent all night thinking that up and drawing it out.
> 
> go have a cookie and do some more fingerpainting now.


But he forgot the Russian flag.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 25, 2016)

testiclees said:


> This is name calling:
> "Because you're turd"
> "Your mother was a whore"
> 
> ...


So if I respond in kind mocking your lack of intelligent response, that makes me a hypocrite? Hardly. You can't even understand that you accuse me of holding views I never expressed? Pretty sure you know exactly what I'm talking about, just too dishonest to own up to it.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 25, 2016)

http://www.theamericanmirror.com/juanita-broaddrick-confront-hillary-trump-invited-debate/

*Juanita Broaddrick would confront Hillary if Trump invited her to debate*


_When asked what she would say to Clinton, Broaddrick responded, “Remember me? I’m the one your husband raped and you threatened. I’m still here telling the truth and you are a liar.”_


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Sep 25, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So if I respond in kind mocking your lack of intelligent response, that makes me a hypocrite? Hardly. You can't even understand that you accuse me of holding views I never expressed? Pretty sure you know exactly what I'm talking about, just too dishonest to own up to it.


Lame jackass,the idiotic hypocrisy is cringe inducing the rest of your babble reads as the free association of a psycho pussy.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 25, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.theamericanmirror.com/juanita-broaddrick-confront-hillary-trump-invited-debate/
> 
> *Juanita Broaddrick would confront Hillary if Trump invited her to debate*
> 
> ...


Asshole that would not be "confronting". It would be taking a shit trump style.

Its strategic encouraging juanita's metastases.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 25, 2016)

I HAD 4 OTHER POSTS ON HERE AND THEY ARE MYSTERIOUSLY GONE... I'M DONE WITH THIS SHIT


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I HAD 4 OTHER POSTS ON HERE AND THEY ARE MYSTERIOUSLY GONE... I'M DONE WITH THIS SHIT


Then think of what was in those posts and use it as a guide for what kind of stuff is deleted. Typical right winger blames everybody but himself for not learning.


----------



## coloradolivin (Sep 25, 2016)

​


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 25, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I HAD 4 OTHER POSTS ON HERE AND THEY ARE MYSTERIOUSLY GONE... I'M DONE WITH THIS SHIT


Don't let the door hit you on the way out ,And remember not to vote.


----------



## DonkeyDickColas (Sep 25, 2016)

Liberalism is a mental disorder, a grave disease that for some unknown reason creates a fantasy that somehow we are not responsible for own actions, that we are victims. No thanks, I don't want nor like big daddy govt. sticking his gigantic green dong 3' up my ass. I choose to be independent and a rational critical thinker. You POS progressives are a walking advertisment for hypocrisy. Cradle to grave entitlements and a desire to have other hard working people take care of the lazy don't want to work slobs. I hope Trump wins and builds a fucking wall 100' feet high with machine gun turrets every 500' throw in some flame throwers as well! LEGAL or you're gone!!!! Adios mother fuckers!!!!


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I HAD 4 OTHER POSTS ON HERE AND THEY ARE MYSTERIOUSLY GONE... I'M DONE WITH THIS SHIT


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

DonkeyDickColas said:


> Liberalism is a mental disorder, a grave disease that for some unknown reason creates a fantasy that somehow we are not responsible for own actions, that we are victims. No thanks, I don't want nor like big daddy govt. sticking his gigantic green dong 3' up my ass. I choose to be independent and a rational critical thinker. You POS progressives are a walking advertisment for hypocrisy. Cradle to grave entitlements and a desire to have other hard working people take care of the lazy don't want to work slobs. I hope Trump wins and builds a fucking wall 100' feet high with machine gun turrets every 500' throw in some flame throwers as well! LEGAL or you're gone!!!! Adios mother fuckers!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I HAD 4 OTHER POSTS ON HERE AND THEY ARE MYSTERIOUSLY GONE... I'M DONE WITH THIS SHIT


lol.

see ya, bitch.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 25, 2016)

DonkeyDickColas said:


> Liberalism is a mental disorder, a grave disease that for some unknown reason creates a fantasy that somehow we are not responsible for own actions, that we are victims. No thanks, I don't want nor like big daddy govt. sticking his gigantic green dong 3' up my ass. I choose to be independent and a rational critical thinker. You POS progressives are a walking advertisment for hypocrisy. Cradle to grave entitlements and a desire to have other hard working people take care of the lazy don't want to work slobs. I hope Trump wins and builds a fucking wall 100' feet high with machine gun turrets every 500' throw in some flame throwers as well! LEGAL or you're gone!!!! Adios mother fuckers!!!!


But how do you feel about gay ,trans gender, pro gun control, Muslim mexican american liberals


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Sep 25, 2016)

DonkeyDickColas said:


> Liberalism is a mental disorder, a grave disease that for some unknown reason creates a fantasy that somehow we are not responsible for own actions, that we are victims. No thanks, I don't want nor like big daddy govt. sticking his gigantic green dong 3' up my ass. I choose to be independent and a rational critical thinker. You POS progressives are a walking advertisment for hypocrisy. Cradle to grave entitlements and a desire to have other hard working people take care of the lazy don't want to work slobs. I hope Trump wins and builds a fucking wall 100' feet high with machine gun turrets every 500' throw in some flame throwers as well! LEGAL or you're gone!!!! Adios mother fuckers!!!!


----------



## DonkeyDickColas (Sep 25, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> But how do you feel about gay ,trans gender, pro gun control, Muslim mexican american liberals


Thanks for proving my point! You unhinged morally bankrupt sodomizer!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

DonkeyDickColas said:


> Thanks for proving my point! You unhinged morally bankrupt sodomizer!


blowjobs are sodomy ya know. i love blowjobs. i am a sodomite.

don't you love it when some dude sucks your dick?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> I HAD 4 OTHER POSTS ON HERE AND THEY ARE MYSTERIOUSLY GONE... I'M DONE WITH THIS SHIT


So you were the meltdown. What nonsense did you spew? Oh nevermind. Don't let the door hit you on the way to stormfront.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 25, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3789487​


Trumps time machine will take you back to those days ....when he was an outright, documented, appearing in court racist. Yipee.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3789487​


yes. we should elect a republican who hates regulation and will do anything to skimp a penny in order to fix the problems created by a republican who hates regulation and did whatever he could to skimp a penny.

you are literally mentally retarded.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3789487​


Harley_desert_skunk_sock, is this you??

Hayyyyy, babe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3789487​


Mexico took our jobs and our water! Grumble, grumble, grumble.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 26, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I disagree about him speaking without thought.
> 
> He knows exactly what hes going to say.
> 
> ...


Obama was head of the Choom Gang, US President for coming up on 8 years, how come he hasn't done anything for marijuana ? He just appointed new head of DEA who is anti-weed. I guess we need another 8 years and the Democrats will really start to soften up on the issue?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 26, 2016)

How come Obama told the Feds to stop harassing those that are following the laws of their state ??

While I think it should be 100% legal, Obama has been more weed friendly that any other president.

Nobodys perfect.

The alternative is someone who wants to shut it down. Period.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 26, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3789487​







I gotta admit, that's pretty good.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I gotta admit, that's pretty good.


Did it make you feel like you were Grandpa Simpson?






Resist the Roger Ailes' type slogan and think.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Also the Demo Platform calles for

Reschedule Marijuana to at least SCHII, and Prison Reform.

Clinton says she will Reschedule Herself if Elected, and go around the DEA, which will come with great opposition from the Right.

President has the ability to reschedule, and many speculate Obama may also reschedule before he leaves office. I doubt it, but he may.

CLINTON WILL, and has already she wants to be held responsible for promises she makes.

What does Trump want to do ??

Also if someone WANTS to do something, but is Unable, I still hold them responsible, if its Negative, and I will also give someone Credit, that Wants to do something, but is unable for whatever reason.

Big thing is they try to do something.

IMHO Rump would love to have Christy as his Attorney General. But probably couldn't get confirmed, but is in rumps heart to have him in that position.

If Christy has his way, he has already Stated....

When I get in, I will shut ALL Marijuana Operation Country Wide as MARIJUANA is STILL FEDERALLY ILLEGAL.

So make no mistake that a vote for rump is a setback for marijuana, and prison reform, especially for he Marijuana Movement.

Im also not saying Clinton is an angel either. NONE of them are.

But I just don't see how anyone can support someone that is so divisive, and is PROVEN TO LIE ABOUT EVERY 3+ MINUTES.

Also this isn't OPINION, and if its denied by the rumpers, it just proves my point over, and over, that regarless of the Facts... Clinton is Right about a certain segment being Bigoted, and would love to take us back to the 50s, and before.

But I feel her 50% Figure, is a Bit Low. As do many polls.

Rumps whole campaign is based around the Birther Issue.

Divide and Conquer. Hes Not Like Us, is what his whole deal is based upon.

As I also said.

Anyone who votes for him......

OWNS EVERYTHING ABOUT HIM.

Also I find it TELLING, that

Clinton Is OK with Fact Checking, and Trump isn't.

That means also to also Fact Check Her.

Shes Ok with being Fact Checked On the Spot. So why all the Whining about INSTANT FACT CHECKING?



I think they should hold both of their respective feet to the fire, and I also think the debates should last for at least 3 hours.
They should keep them there, and Fact Check Them, On Camera, until every last fact can be verified, that is controversial.

Then make them respond with No Ifs, Ands or Butts.

Give them only 1 chance to properly respond, and if they don't, Label that Answer as a LIE.

No Hedging. No Run Around. Yes, or No. Period. No Long Explanations, and run around.


I think that's pretty Transparent, and Upfront vs Letting Crap Slide.

Only a COWARD IS AFRAID OF BEING FACT CHECKED.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Sep 26, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Also the Demo Platform calles for
> 
> Reschedule Marijuana to at least SCHII, and Prison Reform.
> 
> ...


What a complete wall of garbage, no offense. Calling ANYONE a liar in comparison to the Hildabeast is laughable, at best. 

You guys are scared shitless and it shows. While I'm no fan of Trump, I can smell the liberal desperation hanging in the air like a fog. Not that your fear is unwarranted, Nate Silver now has him with a 54.9% chance of winning.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Nate Silver now has him with a 54.9% chance of winning.


Not according to his website. Show me.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 26, 2016)

if trump wins,i will never looks at americans the same again....you want this man to have nuclear codes?
im purely shocked that this douchebag is actually in the running.if you think he will do anything for lower,lower/middle class citizens you need to get your head examined!SERIOUSLY!

the fucked up thing is lower class votes will be a majority for trump because they are mostly ignorant,unintelligent people!


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 26, 2016)

cheeseofchud said:


> if trump wins,i will never looks at americans the same again....you want this man to have nuclear codes?
> im purely shocked that this douchebag is actually in the running.if you think he will do anything for lower,lower/middle class citizens you need to get your head examined!SERIOUSLY!
> 
> the fucked up thing is lower class votes will be a majority for trump because they are mostly ignorant,unintelligent people!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not according to his website. Show me.



At 10:30 this morning, they had him at 54.9%, which is when the article I read was written. They now have him at 51.1% if the election were held today.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> At 10:30 this morning, they had him at 54.9%, which is when the article I read was written. They now have him at 51.1% if the election were held today.


Oh shit. Today is the election?

You must be a scientist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> At 10:30 this morning, they had him at 54.9%, which is when the article I read was written. They now have him at 51.1% if the election were held today.


so they've fixed the whole skewed polling thing since last election?

because last time you were off by 18 percentage points.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh shit. Today is the election?
> 
> You must be a scientist.


Lolz, so we should say the same thing to all the libs that have been running their pieholes about Clinton's past (and long gone) leads in various polls and with prediction gurus? Hypocrite much?

Silver is the Gold Standard according to many libs on RIU, now he doesn't know shit? 

I couldn't really care less who wins, I'm just here for the entertainment. Although, it would be awesome to watch all the "journalists" in the MSM lose their shit on live TV, if he beat her. You workaday suckers are screwed no matter who wins.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Lolz, so we should say the same thing to all the libs that have been running their pieholes about Clinton's past (and long gone) leads in various polls and with prediction gurus? Hypocrite much?
> 
> Silver is the Gold Standard according to many libs on RIU, now he doesn't know shit?


He knows that the election is not today.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He knows that the election is not today.


So does every lib touting previous poll leads for Clinton, didn't stop them, did it? It's a cute strawman you've constructed since nobody said the election is today. 

Gosh, I love exposing hypocritical nitwits.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Gosh, I love exposing hypocritical nitwits.


4 years ago you were screaming about skewed polls, now you are citing nate silver.

tell us more about hypocritical nitwits.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 4 years ago you were screaming about skewed polls, now you are citing nate silver.
> 
> tell us more about hypocritical nitwits.


Just wait a couple weeks, he will be back to normal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So does every lib touting previous poll leads for Clinton, didn't stop them, did it? It's a cute strawman you've constructed since nobody said the election is today.
> 
> Gosh, I love exposing hypocritical nitwits.


Then why aren't you quoting Nate Silver's numbers for the actual election?

Oh wait, i get it. You don't understand the math. Uh, ok. Sorry. Very sorry. Did you skip school a lot? What was the highest level of education you failed at?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> All right, I'll do the math. Go back 32 years. In 6% of all terrorist attacks during that interval were by Islamic extremists -- foreigners or US Citizens. 2/3 of those Islamist terrorist attacks were by US Citizens or 4% -- that means 2% were by foreign born Islamist terrorists. Of ALL terrorist attacks, 98% would still have happened regardless if Trump's policy to exclude all Muslim immigrants had been in place.
> 
> Terrorist Attacks on U.S. Soil by Group, From 1980 to 2005, According to FBI Database​
> 
> ...


1980 to 2005, Well done.

The thing about being good at what you do is to not let others know it`s you. Then you are not considered and left out.

When you evac an entire Country, and leave behind the bad guys,...What have you really done ?

When you leave the good guys in their Country and take out the bad guys, ..What have you really done ?

I don`t support evacuating an entire country and leaving the bad guys to rule.

I do support leaving the good guys at home and taking out the bad guys. Why displace them from their culture only to leave the extremists in control ?

I wouldn`t want to be forced to leave Boston so bad guys can have it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> When you evac an entire Country, and leave behind the bad guys,...What have you really done ?


Saved the lives of tens of thousands of innocent people and given them a chance to grow up and lead normal lives. This will cut down on radicalization in the long run even if it does allow a terrorist or two. They can come over on a visa anyway - it is much easier.

Also you create a target rich environment in the country that you have evacuated. Which allows you to strike targets that are not protected by a "wall of refugees".


OddBall1st said:


> When you leave the good guys in their Country and take out the bad guys, ..What have you really done ?


I don't think anybody knows how to take out the bad guys alone. It is a quaint idea but show your total ignorance of the situation. How many innocents would you have to kill to get the bad guys? Would that action have a reaction? Like radicalizing more of them and even a good number of Americans opposed to murdering children?

You are not very good at thinking. Sorry not to gloss over it like your teachers always did.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Saved the lives of tens of thousands of innocent people and given them a chance to grow up and lead normal lives. This will cut down on radicalization in the long run even if it does allow a terrorist or two. They can come over on a visa anyway - it is much easier.
> 
> Also you create a target rich environment in the country that you have evacuated. Which allows you to strike targets that are not protected by a "wall of refugees".
> 
> ...



I like your effort, but you answered wrong. Please feel free to try again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I like your effort, but you answered wrong. Please feel free to try again.


Weak.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Weak.


 When you get your strength back, please try again. take as many tries as you need.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> When you get your strength back, please try again. take as many tries as you need.


You are not redeeming yourself. Do you have a pet you can kick?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are not redeeming yourself. Do you have a pet you can kick?


 I don`t have to, Have you your strength to try again ? Did you know the WA. Nazi and the Texas Muslim are not related incidents ? Don`t listen to people that say they are.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t have to, Have you your strength to try again ? Did you know the WA. Nazi and the Texas Muslim are not related incidents ? Don`t listen to people that say they are.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I don`t have to, Have you your strength to try again ? Did you know the WA. Nazi and the Texas Muslim are not related incidents ? Don`t listen to people that say they are.


Hey man. In another thread I said you should be digging ditches. I should apologize. Just in case there are any ditch-diggers on RIU - I am sorry to have implied that you were all this stupid. Ditch digging is hard work and I respect that. Oddball would be like the stupidest ditch-digger, maybe a ditch digger assistant.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey man. In another thread I said you should be digging ditches. I should apologize. Just in case there are any ditch-diggers on RIU - I am sorry to have implied that you were all this stupid. Ditch digging is hard work and I respect that. Oddball would be like the stupidest ditch-digger, maybe a ditch digger assistant.



So What`s yer dirt doing in my hole ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So What`s yer dirt doing in my hole ?


You need to get your mind right.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You need to get your mind right.


He enjoys jacking off to the image of Strother Martin in those sunglasses.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You need to get your mind right.



Still skake`n..............


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He enjoys jacking off to the image of Strother Martin in those sunglasses.


So he is not a total idiot.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So he is not a total idiot.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> blowjobs are sodomy ya know. i love blowjobs. i am a sodomite.
> 
> don't you love it when some dude sucks your dick?


Are you making an offer?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He enjoys jacking off to the image of Strother Martin in those sunglasses.



I don`t need to spank it, nobody lied on our Alter ............


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Are you making an offer?


tell us more about how you pay whores $10 for a blowjob, red.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank You #whineylittlebitch!!


----------



## coloradolivin (Sep 27, 2016)

Clinton News Network has been outed very hard tonight.​


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 27, 2016)

After a brief internet search it appears that most polls say that Trump won the first debate although if you pay attention to the liberal talking heads many of them are saying that Hillary won.

Even CNBC's poll shows Trump won the debate.

However, since Hillary didnt collapse and have to be hauled off by ambulance, it wasnt a landslide by any means.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> After a brief internet search it appears that most polls say that Trump won the first debate although if you pay attention to the liberal talking heads many of them are saying that Hillary won.
> 
> Even CNBC's poll shows Trump won the debate.
> 
> However, since Hillary didnt collapse and have to be hauled off by ambulance, it wasnt a landslide by any means.


Breitbart?
Drudge?
Stormfront?

Lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> After a brief internet search it appears that most polls say that Trump won the first debate although if you pay attention to the liberal talking heads many of them are saying that Hillary won.
> 
> Even CNBC's poll shows Trump won the debate.
> 
> However, since Hillary didnt collapse and have to be hauled off by ambulance, it wasnt a landslide by any means.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3791009
> Clinton News Network has been outed very hard tonight.​


Lol.

And the earth is flat because some Russian hackers say so. You guys are funny. He got his ass kicked. The online polls you show are merely polls that allowed anonymous people to vote online. TRUMP! could have literally shot Lester Holt and then masturbated over the corpse and the online polls would have him way ahead.

You will see this in the real polling later this week when TRUMP! drops 5 points. That will cause you to shriek about how crooked the polls are. Nobody will listen.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

In the news
'The Trump thermometer': He lost the debate in first few minutes, according to currency markets and gamblers
Washington Post‎ - 3 hours ago
Who lost? Who cares? The perceived winner of Monday night's Clinton-Trump debate is sort ...
Who won the debate? The Mexican peso says it wasn't Trump
CNNMoney‎ - 15 mins ago
In first debate, Donald Trump loses the battle against himself
Chicago Tribune‎ - 1 hour ago
More news for trump lost debate
*trump lost debate on Twitter*
https://twitter.com/search/trump+lost+debate
*Philip Bump (@pbump)*
1 hour ago - View on Twitter
Lots to choose from, but I think one answer Trump gave best demonstrates why he lost the debate. j.mp/2d06cW9
*OhNoSheTwitnt (@OhNoSheTwitnt)*
2 hours ago - View on Twitter
Of course Trump's supporters think he won the debate, they don't even know the South lost the Civil War.
*Brian Fallon (@brianefallon)*
40 mins ago - View on Twitter
15 mins in last night, Trump lost his cool. By 30 mins in, he had lost the debate. By the end - w/ Iraq answer - he lost any grip on reality
*Virginia Postrel (@vpostrel)*
1 hour ago - View on Twitter
Consensus seems that Donald Trump's word salad & lack of cool lost him the debate. In other words, he was Trump. Probably means he won.
*(((David Lauter))) (@DavidLauter)*
9 hours ago - View on Twitter
For all the talk about low expectations & grading on curve, post-debate analysis pretty complete that Trump lost. That will feed on itself.
*POLITICO (@politico)*
39 secs ago - View on Twitter
Eight in 10 insiders agree @realDonaldTrump lost the first debate politi.co/2czUxzh#POLITICOCaucuspic.twitter.com/FUPPTb5b6…
*Ilse Santa Rita (@ilse_comunica)*
45 secs ago - View on Twitter
Mexican Peso Gives Clearest Market Signal That Trump Lost Debate bloom.bg/2dnq6NV via @markets
*John Van Reenen (@johnvanreenen)*
54 secs ago - View on Twitter
#Trump loses it in #Clinton Presidential debate53eig.ht/2d0gIwD But he won on no. of liesnyti.ms/2d0gRQK @538politics
*Donald Trump Claims He Lost The Debate Because His Mic Was ...*
www.politicususa.com/2016/09/27/donald-*trump*-claims-*lost*-*debate*-mic.html
9 hours ago - Donald Trump is claiming that his debate performance was so awful because he was given a defective microphone.
*What does it mean that Donald Trump lost the debate? - The ...*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/.../what-does-it-mean-that-donald...
The Washington Post
8 hours ago - It should have meant nothing. But, given where the polls are at the moment, I hope it means a lot.
*Commentary: Clinton won, Trump lost, and here's what comes next ...*
www.cbsnews.com/.../clinton-won-*trump*-*lost*-and-heres-what-comes-next/
CBS News
9 hours ago - Was Monday's debate the moment that finally finished Trump? Don't be so sure.
*Carville on Debate: Trump Lost Badly, You Almost Wanted to Throw ...*
www.realclearpolitics.com/.../carville_on_*debate*_*trump*_*lost*_badly_...
RealClearPolitics
9 hours ago - Classic Clinton team member James Carville comments on the first presidential debate at Hofstra University. JAMES CARVILLE: I can't imagine ...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


O--u--c--h.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> After a brief internet search it appears that most polls say that Trump lost miserably regardless of how I try and spin this. If you pay attention to actual facts, many of them are saying that Hillary won.
> 
> Even CNBC's poll shows Trump won the debate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3791009
> Clinton News Network has been outed very hard tonight.​


oh you dumb shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh you dumb shit.


You should really read the twitter feed for #trumpwon

Hilarious, and quite informative.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You should really read the twitter feed for #trumpwon
> 
> Hilarious, and quite informative.


done and done.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

I don't blame The Dolan for not paying taxes. We would have just squandered the money.







I pity you TRUMP! voters. He is laughing at you. You are still not aware of the joke.

Lol, that's a $5000 Steiff lion there.


IRS pls


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

What a vulgar display of bad taste.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

We need airports like Dubai.





That is a vending machine that sells gold.



Meanwhile, out past the tarmac...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

TRUMP! fuck yeah!

Lick my ass, suck on my balls.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We need airports like Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Japan panty vending machine


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

That fucker Trump lies so damn much. I really can't fuck with anyone who would vote for him. Tell me you like trump and I lose all respect for you.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> tell us more about how you pay whores $10 for a blowjob, red.


Oh, you're definitely not worth $10


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Oh, you're definitely not worth $10





Red1966 said:


> I can get a blow job for free. Even buying one is like 10 bucks.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Hillary killed my cat.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

Watching this slimy house of cards toppling is sooooo fun! 
(pops more corn)


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3792895


"We now call this meeting of the Club of Slovenly White Retards to order..."


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

"vagina is expensive" - donald trump

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-stern-vagina-expensive_us_57ed20cfe4b082aad9b97ea0?section=us_politics


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

"Raise your hand if you're not a Christian conservative"


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

i must have sent at least 150 tweets to/about/tagging kellyane conway by now, calling her a washed out old meth whore every time.

i'm pretty sure she's seen at least a few of them.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i must have sent at least 150 tweets to/about/tagging kellyane conway by now, calling her a washed out old meth whore every time.
> 
> i'm pretty sure she's seen at least a few of them.


Trust that broad has her hands full trying to cover Trumps BS.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trust that broad has her hands full trying to cover Trumps BS.


my favorite part was where she straight up admitted today on live television that trump violated a law that comes with a 20 year prison sentence.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my favorite part was where she straight up admitted today on live television that trump violated a law that comes with a 20 year prison sentence.


She will have aged 10 years before the election.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> She will have aged 10 years before the election.


i figure she has no problem with me degrading her based on her looks. or, more accurately, her meth-diminished looks.


----------



## see4 (Sep 29, 2016)

I fucking called it. I said the Donald was worth "maybe" $4.5 billion. Not "well over" $10 billion as he claims.

Now it's Forbes magazine claiming this, so I take it with a grain of salt. But there's no reason for a Republican run, conservative blow-hard magazine to make this shit up.

#justsayin


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3793146
> 
> I fucking called it. I said the Donald was worth "maybe" $4.5 billion. Not "well over" $10 billion as he claims.
> 
> ...


they high balled it.

he might be actually worth $250M.


----------



## see4 (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they high balled it.
> 
> he might be actually worth $250M.


He claims he made 680+ million this past year. I don't believe him. But if I were to guess his real liquid net worth, I'd say he's worth slightly more than $1 billion. That's it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

I hadn't intended to jerk off in the shower earlier today, it just happened. Wifey bought a new 'essential oil' soap and things just progressed from there, sort of 'on accident'.

My favorite microcephalic savant dwarf, consistently wise. I am humbled.



_Sean: "Hey Beet, did you just jerk off in the shower?"
Beetle: "Yeah, but I did it on accident..."_


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i must have sent at least 150 tweets to/about/tagging kellyane conway by now, calling her a washed out old meth whore every time.
> 
> i'm pretty sure she's seen at least a few of them.



You and Trump have a lot in common when describing women......


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You and Trump have a lot in common when describing women......


that old meth whore doesn't seem to have any issue with degrading women based on their looks, so i thought i'd indulge the old hag.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that old meth whore doesn't seem to have any issue with degrading women based on their looks, so i thought i'd indulge the old hag.


 I wont tell on you.


----------



## see4 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oddball, sarcasm, irony and rational thought are all lost on you. Does that give you sad face?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 30, 2016)

Trump isn't going to have it very easy if he tries to take on Clinton from the Clinton Foundation aspect. While everything said about the Clinton Foundation is rumor and innuendo, Trump in fact has been illegally soliciting funds for an unregulated un-certified foundation. His foundation doesn't meet accounting requirements that are necessary to allow that kind of action. No wonder nobody knows if the 1.6 million dollars donated for veterans ever got to its source. 

I very much hope Benedict Donald rashly attacks Clinton regarding her foundation in the next debate. He seems to be dumb enough to do anything. Please, do it Donald.

The following from: http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/note-troubles-trump-foundation/story?id=42473450
_*TRUMP FOUNDATION LACKS CHARITABLE CERTIFICATION:* The Trump Foundation, which is under investigation by the New York Attorney General's office, never obtained the necessary certification to solicit money from the public during its nearly 30-year existence, an investigation by the state's attorney general's office has found, a source briefed on the investigation tells ABC News. New York State law requires any charity that solicits more than $25,000 a year from the public to obtain a specific kind of certification. The allegation about the Donald J. Trump Foundation's lack of certification, first reported by the Washington Post, comes about two weeks after New York State attorney general Eric Schneiderman -- aHillary Clinton supporter -- announced he had opened a broad inquiry into the foundation. The Trump campaign did not immediately respond to a request for comment and the AG's office declined comment._


The following from:
_http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-donald-trump-foundation-new-york-20160929-story.html
starting in the early 2000s, Trump's foundation began to change. It began to take in donations from other people.

At first, it happened a little bit at a time. In 2004, for instance, an autograph seeker sent $25 to Trump Tower, along with a book he wanted Trump to sign. The book came back signed. The money was deposited in the Trump Foundation.

Then, the gifts began to get larger.

In 2005, Trump's wife, Melania, was named "Godmother" of a new ship launched by Norwegian Cruise Lines. As part of its agreement with Melania Trump, the cruise lines said, it gave $100,000 to the Trump Foundation. The Trump campaign has not responded to requests for comment on the gift.

In the meantime, Trump himself drastically reduced his gifts. After 2008, tax records show he stopped giving altogether. Since then, according to tax records, the Trump Foundation has received all of its incoming money - more than $4.3 million - from other donors.

Under state law, charities that solicit donations from others in New York must register under a different law, called "7A" for its article heading._


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump isn't going to have it very easy if he tries to take on Clinton from the Clinton Foundation aspect. While everything said about the Clinton Foundation is rumor and innuendo, Trump in fact has been illegally soliciting funds for an unregulated un-certified foundation. His foundation doesn't meet accounting requirements that are necessary to allow that kind of action. No wonder nobody knows if the 1.6 million dollars donated for veterans ever got to its source.
> 
> I very much hope Benedict Donald rashly attacks Clinton regarding her foundation in the next debate. He seems to be dumb enough to do anything. Please, do it Donald.
> 
> ...







this is not a good week for trump.

here he is lying through his teeth to the most critical voting bloc he has to court in order to win. this was just 6 months after he illegally spent $68,000+ in cuba, in direct violation of the cuban embargo.

it doesn't matter what trump does anywhere in the nation if he can't win the cuban american vote in florida. if he lsoes them, he loses florida and its 29 EVs.

hillary will be down there today.

LOL


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this is not a good week for trump.
> 
> here he is lying through his teeth to the most critical voting bloc he has to court in order to win. this was just 6 months after he illegally spent $68,000+ in cuba, in direct violation of the cuban embargo.
> 
> ...


When you know the old guard of the right wing, the Bushes, have endorsed Hillary...

Landslide...

There'll be small towns destroyed by it.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 3795289


Needs more Spam.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Whatta scumbag


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


This is his MO, he learned from his Father Fred he doesn't have to pay if he decides not to, I'm not surprised he did this.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 3, 2016)

We're focusing just on the bankruptcies he filed that allows him to not pay federal taxes for close to two decades, what about the bankruptcies that came later, shit he might not pay his taxes for another 10 years. 

Most folks think he has 4 bankruptcies but the real number is 6.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/amp/trump-bankruptcy-math-doesn-t-add-n598376?client=safari


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>



Bernie is spending his surplus Campaign funds and thanking Hillary for the chance to get them,


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Oct 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> they wont abandon him though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently you and your buddies are the dumbest group of people because you fell for it.

But you're right about one thing, he didn't lie about it, because he never said that.

http://www.snopes.com/1998-trump-people-quote/

CLAIM: Donald Trump said in 1998 that he would one day run as a Republican because they are the "dumbest group of voters."





FALSE

Edit: this election needs to end soon. This one is dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Oct 3, 2016)

After reading more, this thread is a perfect example of the shittyness of the RIU politics section.

But this is hilarious:



captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 3795289


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Bernie is spending his surplus Campaign funds and thanking Hillary for the chance to get them,


That sounds a bit rick santorum(ish).


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That sounds a bit rick santorum(ish).


 He can do as he pleases with the surplus.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He can do as he pleases with the surplus.


Then why mention it?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 3, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Then why mention it?



Because he`s living large and buddy buddy with his adversary. Trump said he would not support the GOP.

See the difference. If Trump loses, he will support Hillary on other side, not adversaries that ripped him on his side. Sanders should not be supporting Hillary at all. But is because she will rip him on his newly earned treasures.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Because he`s living large and buddy buddy with his adversary. Trump said he would not support the GOP.
> 
> See the difference. If Trump loses, he will support Hillary on other side, not adversaries that ripped him on his side. Sanders should not be supporting Hillary at all. But is because she will rip him on his newly earned treasures.


OK. I thought that you were actually going somewhere with this, lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Apparently you and your buddies are the dumbest group of people because you fell for it.
> 
> But you're right about one thing, he didn't lie about it, because he never said that.
> 
> ...


we just post it to piss you off. because we know how much it bugs you.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we just post it to piss you off. because we know how much it bugs you.


even if it wasnt what he said.. its still an obvious truth.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> even if it wasnt what he said.. its still an obvious truth.


Most of it is actually pretty close to what he's actually said. The _"I could lie and they'd still eat it up." _is very similar to when he said _"I could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose voters,"_. He's also previously supported _democrats _in the past, most notably, his current political opponent, Hillary Clinton. And that's one of the main criticisms against his campaign from people who supported Ted Cruz. The far right calls him a liberal


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 3, 2016)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Apparently you and your buddies are the dumbest group of people because you fell for it.
> 
> But you're right about one thing, he didn't lie about it, because he never said that.
> 
> ...


How does Drumpf dick taste, though? I'm betting a lot like rancid fast food, coke, and a lifetime of l--o--s--i--n--g.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 3, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> How does Drumpf dick taste, though? I'm betting a lot like rancid fast food, coke, and a lifetime of l--o--s--i--n--g.


Also an anti-vaccer


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Also an anti-vaccer


@Flaming Pie did you vaccinate your little miss housekeeping, thereby giving her autism?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 3, 2016)

With the dumpsters attitude I'm surprised he hasn't said "only the little people pay taxes" a la Leona Helmsley (The Queen of mean).

They were the Ali vs Frazier of NY real estate, maybe he hasn't used that line because he hated her.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 3, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I think he's the man that will build the wall to secure the border. I think it's a great idea. Many Mexicans are against it, but why? So they can't commit crimes and escape to mexico? So drugs can't easily be transported? Fuck all that, secure it from terrorist. You really don't have to justify building a wall. The fact that there is so much controversy over this wall just goes to show that we have a bigger problem than we realize.


Build all the walls you want. You think Mexico doesn't have shovels?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Bernie is spending his surplus Campaign funds and thanking Hillary for the chance to get them,


Bernie pays his fucking taxes.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 3, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Because he`s living large and buddy buddy with his adversary. Trump said he would not support the GOP.
> 
> See the difference. If Trump loses, he will support Hillary on other side, not adversaries that ripped him on his side. Sanders should not be supporting Hillary at all. But is because she will rip him on his newly earned treasures.


Hillary and Sanders were never that different politically...if he himself couldn't run...the only reason for him to not support the person that did get the nomination for his party would be out of spite.

Now I know this seems hard to believe...but most adults don't do things out of spite.

Trump does...but he's made it pretty clear he's not an adult.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Bernie pays his fucking taxes.



If Bernie could legally not have to pay, he would do the same.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Hillary and Sanders were never that different politically...if he himself couldn't run...the only reason for him to not support the person that did get the nomination for his party would be out of spite.
> 
> Now I know this seems hard to believe...but most adults don't do things out of spite.
> 
> Trump does...but he's made it pretty clear he's not an adult.


 She rig things so he had no chance. Any adult with no agenda, would remember that. I wouldn`t support those who did me wrong. I would let them be on their own.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 4, 2016)

Can anyone tell me, in history, has building a wall ever been


OddBall1st said:


> She rig things so he had no chance. Any adult with no agenda, would remember that. I wouldn`t support those who did me wrong. I would let them be on their own.


Not true. I was a Bernie supporter. We didn't have the numbers. Even if there was interference, the numbers weren't big enough for them to need to. And I imagine most politicians expect to have to deal with a little bit of dirty politics. Bernie said he would support the nominee if it wasn't him and he's sticking to his word like a respectable adult. Unlike Donald Trump.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If Bernie could legally not have to pay, he would do the same.


Wrong.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Can anyone tell me, in history, has building a wall ever been
> 
> Not true. I was a Bernie supporter. We didn't have the numbers. Even if there was interference, the numbers weren't big enough for them to need to. And I imagine most politicians expect to have to deal with a little bit of dirty politics. Bernie said he would support the nominee if it wasn't him and he's sticking to his word like a respectable adult. Unlike Donald Trump.


 Trump is not supporting the nominees because he was started as independent, and took their name. He said he wont, and is not. He did say he wouild support the Presidential winner if it was not him.

What is Donald not doing again, I don`t see it ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Wrong.



You know this How ? Donald has broken no laws. Neither would Bernie.
If it`s soooo soooo bad, That 47% Romney mentioned adds up to a lot more. Go get them too.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You know this How ? Donald has broken no laws. Neither would Bernie.
> If it`s soooo soooo bad, That 47% Romney mentioned adds up to a lot more. Go get them too.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> With the dumpsters attitude I'm surprised he hasn't said "only the little people pay taxes" a la Leona Helmsley (The Queen of mean).
> 
> They were the Ali vs Frazier of NY real estate, maybe he hasn't used that line because he hated her.


Two peas in a pod, yep. 

Is that evil old witch still alive, I wonder?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald has broken no laws.


Do you _ever_ get tired of spewing the most insane, stupid shit? Up all night rocking the trailer and tweaking, eh? 
50+ years of grotesque opulence, breaking every law (moral and otherwise), sinister behaviors, free-wheeling demented oligarchy, and you *really* just typed this: "Donald has broken no laws" ?

Lemme guess, you are a 'recent convert' (as with most red state feces) to Herr Drumpf, yeah? Not a native NYer, I'll assume....

Dummy.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>



What about the 47% Mitt mentioned ? Those 500G are prolly not dealing with the same numbers as Trump.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Do you _ever_ get tired of spewing the most insane, stupid shit? Up all night rocking the trailer and tweaking, eh?
> 50+ years of grotesque opulence, breaking every law (moral and otherwise), sinister behaviors, free-wheeling demented oligarchy, and you *really* just typed this: "Donald has broken no laws" ?
> 
> Lemme guess, you are a 'recent convert' (as with most red state feces) to Herr Drumpf, yeah? Not a native NYer, I'll assume....
> ...



Sorry big guy, I should have said tax laws. I forget there are the simple here. Again, sorry.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Sorry big guy, I should have said tax laws. I forget there are the simple here. Again, sorry.


You mean "simple" as in advocating racist murders and denying climate change?

I bet you've been up all night, eh? Cursing at the walls, hittin that glass dick, lamenting your miserable existence, etc...


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You mean "simple" as in advocating racist murders and denying climate change?
> 
> I bet you've been up all night, eh? Cursing at the walls, hittin that glass dick, lamenting your miserable existence, etc...


 No.
You would lose that bet.

Anything else ? I`ll detail it for you, OK.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You know this How ? Donald has broken no laws. Neither would Bernie.
> If it`s soooo soooo bad, That 47% Romney mentioned adds up to a lot more. Go get them too.


Wrong.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Wrong.



Yes Lou pointed out I should have said tax laws. sorry.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes Lou pointed out I should have said tax laws. sorry.


I was just referring to your general state of existence. It's wrong.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

Bombs left and right, and all VERY expected! Dementia-based 'twitter' nonsense in the early hours, tax dodging, and now this latest 'treat'....the exposure/mental collapse continues!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

LOL

(crumbling sound effects intensify)


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I was just referring to your general state of existence. It's wrong.


 There really isn`t much to do about it. If I can be stupid and get you to confirm it,...well,...I chose my callsign properly.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Bombs left and right, and all VERY expected! Dementia-based 'twitter' nonsense in the early hours, tax dodging, and now this latest 'treat'....the exposure/mental collapse continues!
> 
> View attachment 3796704



Take their word for it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 4, 2016)

Not for nothing, but Trumps hair is looking particularly ratty these days..ignoring hygiene..check.

I think he's a druggy..sniff!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not for nothing, but Trumps hair is looking particularly ratty these days..ignoring hygiene..check.
> 
> I think he's a druggy..sniff!


I heard he took a snootful of shit when an eight ball accidentally slid down the back of his diaper...


----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> There really isn`t much to do about it. If I can be stupid and get you to confirm it,...well,...I chose my callsign properly.


Wrong.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Wrong.



OK Olly.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> OK Olly.


Get ready to bow to your liberal overlords!


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Get ready to bow to your liberal overlords!



I really outta listen to you more often.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I really outta listen to you more often.


I am hardly ever wrong.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I am hardly ever wrong.


 I could never say that. Why just today I tried to start my truck with the wife`s Altima key, Truck said, aint gonna happen. Truck was right, I made the wrong choice.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Get ready to bow to your liberal overlords!


A kickass, get-shit-done BLACK president followed by a WOMAN president?! 

These degenerate fucks are gonna EXPLODE all over their pink camo assault rifles! 

Get ready for the NEW 'birther movement' -- Hillary is a SLAVIC NATIONAL and a known SPY! Prove me WRONG! Thought so. Believe me.
(obnoxious finger pointing commences)


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

*Rape Lawsuit Refiled Against Donald Trump*
*A civil suit against Donald Trump alleging he raped a 13-year-old girl has been filed for the third time.*





*David Mikkelson*
Oct 03, 2016


Whoooops!


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

*Election Update: How Big Is Hillary Clinton’s Lead?*
By Nate Silver

Here’s what we know: Hillary Clinton is leading in the race for president, and she’s made meaningful gains since last week’s presidential debate. Clinton is currently a 72 percent favorite in our polls-only forecast, up from 55 percent just before the debate. That corresponds to a roughly 4-percentage-point national lead for Clinton,


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *Election Update: How Big Is Hillary Clinton’s Lead?*
> By Nate Silver
> 
> Here’s what we know: Hillary Clinton is leading in the race for president, and she’s made meaningful gains since last week’s presidential debate. Clinton is currently a 72 percent favorite in our polls-only forecast, up from 55 percent just before the debate. That corresponds to a roughly 4-percentage-point national lead for Clinton,



Reuters disagrees. I posted the link. Sorry Nate. Maybe that`s why he`s Silver and not Gold.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *Election Update: How Big Is Hillary Clinton’s Lead?*
> By Nate Silver
> 
> Here’s what we know: Hillary Clinton is leading in the race for president, and she’s made meaningful gains since last week’s presidential debate. Clinton is currently a 72 percent favorite in our polls-only forecast, up from 55 percent just before the debate. That corresponds to a roughly 4-percentage-point national lead for Clinton,



It`s tightening,....NBC just re-worded it.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/presidential-race-tightens-in-florida-ohio-arizona/ar-BBwX5z7?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Reuters disagrees. I posted the link. Sorry Nate. Maybe that`s why he`s Silver and not Gold.


Lol.






Jk


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


18 hrs. ago, well maybe 20 or so now


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s tightening,....NBC just re-worded it.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/presidential-race-tightens-in-florida-ohio-arizona/ar-BBwX5z7?li=BBnb7Kz



*CLINTON LEADS IN TWO MORE NATIONAL POLLS:* A new NBC News/Survey Monkey Tracking poll finds Clinton leading Trump by 46-40 among likely voters nationally in the four-way race. She leads by 50-44 in the head-to-head match-up.

Meanwhile, a new CBS poll finds Clinton leading Trump by 45-41. The national averages have Clinton up by three points (The Upshot); 3.1 points (Real Clear Politics); 3.7 points (FiveThirtyEight); and six points (HuffPollster).


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *CLINTON LEADS IN TWO MORE NATIONAL POLLS:* A new NBC News/Survey Monkey Tracking poll finds Clinton leading Trump by 46-40 among likely voters nationally in the four-way race. She leads by 50-44 in the head-to-head match-up.
> 
> Meanwhile, a new CBS poll finds Clinton leading Trump by 45-41. The national averages have Clinton up by three points (The Upshot); 3.1 points (Real Clear Politics); 3.7 points (FiveThirtyEight); and six points (HuffPollster).



46 to 40,...what massive fucking lead.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

50 to 44, She`s just crushing it........Wow.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Two peas in a pod, yep.
> 
> Is that evil old witch still alive, I wonder?


She died long ago and left her inheritance to her dog!!


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> 46 to 40,...what massive fucking lead.





OddBall1st said:


> 50 to 44, She`s just crushing it........Wow.


There is still time for things to get worse for trump. Maybe the Oct surprise will be a release of tax returns.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> She died long ago and left her inheritance to her dog!!


The one that she breast fed? Lucky dog probably got all that third reich memorabilia too.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The one that she breast fed? Lucky dog probably got all that third reich memorabilia too.


The dog died at 12


http://abcnews.go.com/US/leona-helmsleys-dog-trouble-richest-world-dies-12/story?id=13810168


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2016)

People are saying that if Clinton wins she will create a executive order that will allow people to punch anyone in the mouth that is wearing one of those Trump hats that are made in China.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The dog died at 12
> 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/leona-helmsleys-dog-trouble-richest-world-dies-12/story?id=13810168


you fucking guys WTF i thought we were talking about the bevie wench who rallied for white pride with her barn yard pal pie.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> There is still time for things to get worse for trump. Maybe the Oct surprise will be a release of tax returns.


 The Oct. surprise for Hillary never materialized. It`s quite possible she pulled strings and turned it onto Trump.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The Oct. surprise for Hillary never materialized. It`s quite possible she pulled strings and turned it onto Trump.


lol cmon man that losers excuse has been used until it's beat to fucking death. Trump is a fucking buffoon bro. Let it sink in.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> lol cmon man that losers excuse has been used until it's beat to fucking death. Trump is a fucking buffoon bro. Let it sink in.


 I was disappointed Hillary didn`t get a surprise,...I looked forward to it. Maybe next Halloween.

Anything, even Lou Lou, other than Hillary. There`s still a itty bitty chance for Joe.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2016)

But I think Hillary would turn on him too.,


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I was disappointed Hillary didn`t get a surprise,...I looked forward to it. Maybe next Halloween.
> 
> Anything, even Lou Lou, other than Hillary. There`s still a itty bitty chance for Joe.


well you can get in on all the fun of trump surprises. They keep coming!


----------



## DrDestiny (Oct 4, 2016)

It sure is getting close to voting day. And Hillary. Making yet another fool out of her self with Trumps so called no paying taxes .
If that is all the dirt she can muster up on a person USA would be in serious trouble if she was commander and chief
Does it make a person bad, if they pay corporate lawyers. to find loop holes in the tax system ??? 
If a company posts a loss in revenue should they have to still pay tax on that invisible money ??? they never had ..
Then whats the purpose of starting up a company if there is no taxable benefits, Its no wonder why companies have left USA and moved abroad and in Mexico.
surely anyone in there right mind would leave, its all about raping the last remaining companies that still call America home sad really ..

Should there not be some examination of presidential candidates as for health , mind and body surely Hillary would fail, Not saying Trump is no better as in boy weight 
but my god for the nit picking of both of them is ridiculous..

Obviously Hillary has rubbed shoulders and payed off people to keep her out of jail.. kinda shows how far Corruption and money goes in USA ..

If you think about Julian Assange America's most wanted, and Hillary.
There both the same one protected by the corruption the other in hiding for speaking the truth or leaking out real stuff that we all should know about Who is the real criminal here ???


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

DrDestiny said:


> It sure is getting close to voting day. And Hillary. Making yet another fool out of her self with Trumps so called no paying taxes .
> If that is all the dirt she can muster up on a person USA would be in serious trouble if she was commander and chief
> Does it make a person bad, if they pay corporate lawyers. to find loop holes in the tax system ???
> If a company posts a loss in revenue should they have to still pay tax on that invisible money ??? they never had ..
> ...


That's a long post.. you must have so much stamina


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 4, 2016)

DrDestiny said:


> It sure is getting close to voting day. And Hillary. Making yet another fool out of her self with Trumps so called no paying taxes .
> If that is all the dirt she can muster up on a person USA would be in serious trouble if she was commander and chief
> Does it make a person bad, if they pay corporate lawyers. to find loop holes in the tax system ???
> If a company posts a loss in revenue should they have to still pay tax on that invisible money ??? they never had ..
> ...


Trump is a deadbeat.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

DrDestiny said:


> It sure is getting close to voting day. And Hillary. Making yet another fool out of her self with Trumps so called no paying taxes .
> If that is all the dirt she can muster up on a person USA would be in serious trouble if she was commander and chief
> Does it make a person bad, if they pay corporate lawyers. to find loop holes in the tax system ???
> If a company posts a loss in revenue should they have to still pay tax on that invisible money ??? they never had ..
> ...



far too fucking dull and scented with breitbart vomit to warrant reading.


----------



## coloradolivin (Oct 6, 2016)

​


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3798314​


not posting polls anymore, eh?

let me go ahead and do that for ya.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Oct 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3798314​








* coloradolivin *
*Well-Known Member <----angrily working to address vagina envy issues since locating his micro phallus.*


----------



## coloradolivin (Oct 9, 2016)

All my friends, the bernie bros, the gary-ites, and the few hillshills left, all switched to TRUMP after this one




​


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> All my friends switched to TRUMP after this one​


don't lie.

your klan buddies always were for trump.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> All my friends, the bernie bros, the gary-ites, and the few hillshills left, all switched to TRUMP after this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lowest form of schoolyard bully....trump's an ass


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> lowest form of schoolyard bully....trump's as ass


jailing political opponents is what stalin and hitler would do.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> jailing political opponents is what stalin and hitler would do.


Or have "accidents"


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Or have "accidents"


he'll probably just grab her by the pussy. in public.

(check out sex tape)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 10, 2016)

all the rapists will be voting Trump.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> jailing political opponents is what stalin and hitler would do.


He got the idea from Putin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He got the idea from Putin.


i doubt that. it is well documented that trump studies hitler.

that is as much credit as i will give trump for history studies.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i doubt that. it is well documented that trump studies hitler.
> 
> that is as much credit as i will give trump for history studies.


Are you fact checking me? Hillary founded ISIS!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hillary founded ISIS!


i noticed that when i decided to (check out sex tape).


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2016)

http://www.newsweek.com/vladimir-putin-sidney-blumenthal-hillary-clinton-donald-trump-benghazi-sputnik-508635


----------



## srh88 (Oct 10, 2016)

lol


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3798315


I'm so glad I'm out of that Trump-haven shit hole Nebraska! Granted the Trump following is also quite prolific in my new home state as well, thank goodness it's mostly limited to the geriatrics on the brink of death (*fingers crossed*), at least as far as open-support goes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/vladimir-putin-sidney-blumenthal-hillary-clinton-donald-trump-benghazi-sputnik-508635


you gotta help out folks like me who can't be bothered with a bunch of reading:

1) the kremlin puts out propaganda with a very specific set of lies in it
2) kremlin retracts almost immediately
3) hours later, trump is reciting the exact same propaganda with the same very specific set of lies in it in wilkes barre, PA

conclusion: trump is literally being fed and reciting to his supporters propaganda straight from russia.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you gotta help out folks like me who can't be bothered with a bunch of reading:
> 
> 1) the kremlin puts out propaganda with a very specific set of lies in it
> 2) kremlin retracts almost immediately
> ...


Wilkes Barre is all old rednecks. He honestly probably had that vote already. He's wasting his time spewing bullshit


----------



## The Green Griffin (Oct 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Wilkes Barre is all old rednecks. He honestly probably had that vote already. He's wasting his time spewing bullshit


No, unfortunately he is not wasting his time. He knows he has lost, so he is simply shoring up his base for post-election biz deals like the Trump TV Network. He's not even trying to sway new voters, just spew Brietbart offal that his core constituency feeds on like sharks to chum. How much are 30 million loyal sheeple worth? Lots. And with his own network that buddy Roger Ailes can run for him, it will feed his ego while making Fox News look fair and impartial in comparison.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 10, 2016)

To all you Trump suckers...I mean supporters how's it feel knowing Clinton is up by 11 points in the latest NBC/wsj poll with 28 days til the election? SUCKERS!!!

Can't feel bad for you fucking idiots.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 10, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> To all you Trump suckers...I mean supporters how's it feel knowing Clinton is up by 11 points in the latest NBC/wsj poll with 28 days til the election? SUCKERS!!!
> 
> Can't feel bad for you fucking idiots.


You could also just call them hateful ignorant bigots, and that would likely exceed their comprehension and might even pass as a compliment and you could avoid some trolling harassment!


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Well, so much for the Latino vote.*


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Well, so much for the Latino vote.*


I literally have thousands of Latino friends and come from a very large Latino family with many in Latino Organizations and for the life of me I can't find a single Trump supporter so I question where that 8% Latino support comes from, Cubans maybe?


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 11, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I literally have thousands of Latino friends and come from a very large Latino family with many in Latino Organizations and for the life of me I can't find a single Trump supporter so I question where that 8% Latino support comes from, Cubans maybe?


My wife is Dominican, and we feel the exact same way. I honestly can't understand why his support among anyone other than uneducated white males is anything above one or two percent. He literally offends (almost) everybody.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> My wife is Dominican


Ooooo, good on you, man. Mine's Lebanese and one hell of a chick on many levels....


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> My wife is Dominican, and we feel the exact same way. I honestly can't understand why his support among anyone other than uneducated white males is anything above one or two percent. He literally offends (almost) everybody.


My Mother and 2 Brothers are into Latino Politics my Mother and Rosario Dawson's mom are friends who communicate often, Rosario and Maria Teresa Kumar founded Voto Latino together but are politically oppose each other during this campaign Maria is a Clinton supporter and Rosy is a Bernie supporter. 

I did find out from my Brother that Trump does have support from Cubans in Florida "little Havana" community. But none from Boricuas or Dominicans, some do like him (they work in Trumps buildings) but won't vote for him. I guess there are pockets of Latino voters out there, I can't wait til the elections to see the Latino support he gets here in NY.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> All SEC/State are the top spy, they all answer to the State Dept.





OddBall1st said:


> She did well in that area I think.


Incoherent, witless, desperate, moving on RIU like a bitch


----------



## Bear420 (Oct 11, 2016)

That is his plan now, So don't get complacent. 
it Is exactly what Trump wants. 
Get out and Vote!!
I don't get why the things she did, amount to the horrific things he has done, can't imagine what we have not seen him do, "and I really don't care too" enough is enough. 
You can Name a New Profile for him every month.
None of which should be Commander and Chief of Our Great United States Of America. 
Just look how far we have come in just the past few Years.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm sorry but I am kind of enjoying Trumps melt down on twitter.
Have to give it to Hillary. Her troll is on point.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm sorry but I am kind of enjoying Trumps melt down on twitter.
> Have to give it to Hillary. Her troll is on point.


I wonder how long before he FULLY comes off the rails and just starts posting: 'MEXICANS!!' 'NI**ERS!!' 'FA**OTS!!' 'KLITTLERY!!' 'JEWS!!', etc.etc. ?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I wonder how long before he FULLY comes off the rails and just starts posting: 'MEXICANS!!' 'NI**ERS!!' 'FA**OTS!!' 'KLITTLERY!!' 'JEWS!!', etc.etc. ?


That is exactly what I'm waiting for...lol
He is really close to the breaking point. Will he make it to Nov. ??


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That is exactly what I'm waiting for...lol
> He is really close to the breaking point. Will he make it to Nov. ??


i hope he makes it.. his rants wont be anywhere near as good if he quits. im ready for his meltdown when he loses


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i hope he makes it.. his rants wont be anywhere near as good if he quits. im ready for his meltdown when he loses


Prediction: One way or another, this 'presidential run' (LOL) will result in Drumpf's *death* or hospitalization. (Likely Bellevue.)


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

*Grab Them by the Pussy.

I moved on her very heavily.
I moved on her like a bitch
in case I start kissing her

magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.

You can do anything.
Grab Them by the Pussy.
You can do anything.

T*


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they high balled it.
> 
> he might be actually worth $250M.


Which is $249,999,999.43 more than you


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *Grab Them by the Pussy.
> 
> I moved on her very heavily.
> I moved on her like a bitch
> ...


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I was a lil insecure about letting the Orange Version drop.

Thanks to all for the support and inspiration.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I was a lil insecure about letting the Orange Version drop.
> 
> Thanks to all for the support and inspiration.


Orange version is best version.




You know, she was down on Palm Beach....


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Fuckin Conway-bot, still clinging to the remnants of a sunken ship, lol...


(Fantastic film, btw, can't recommend it enough. Heart-wrenching and angering.)


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Orange version is best version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologize. I appropriated your very personal inspiration without acknowledgement.
Orange is the new pussy grab, thank you for the insight.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I apologize. I appropriated your very personal inspiration without acknowledgement.
> Orange is the pussy grab, thank you for the insight.


Well, to be fair, she *did* have the big phony tits and everything....she's totally changed her look...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2016)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/10/10/1580749/-Donald-Trump-Knows-He-s-Already-Lost-Pulls-Ads-In-Crucial-Swing-States?detail=email&link_id=2&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2016)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/10/11/1580806/-From-Russian-intelligence-to-Trump-s-lips-in-less-than-a-day?detail=email&link_id=3&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2016)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/10/11/1580808/-The-Washington-Post-Editorial-Board-Donald-Trump-is-Vladimir-Putin-s-Puppet?detail=email&link_id=13&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2016)

i was wrong.

i thought the GOP would fracture into pieces at the convention.

it took a couple more months.

RIP GOP


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i was wrong.
> 
> i thought the GOP would fracture into pieces at the convention.
> 
> ...


BREAKING NEWS: Video of repubs upon hearing 'Drumpf Pussytape 2016'!:


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2016)

The religious right publications are starting to turn on Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2016)

If Trump loses the evangelical vote it will be a landslide for Clinton.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> If Trump loses the evangelical vote it will be a landslide for Clinton.


It already is. He lost it months ago and SEALED the deal with 'Pussygate'.

Finito.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 11, 2016)

To all Trump supporters he wants you to go out and vote on November 28th ok don't forget.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> To all Trump supporters he wants you to go out and vote on November 28th ok don't forget.


I'm sure he'll have a GREAT turnout -- maybe as much as 2,000 people!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2016)

All these republican pundits have spent the last year talking about how smart Trump is, I've even heard them say he had a genius level IQ. Watching his speeches have brought me to the conclusion that he has a below average IQ.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Fuckin Conway-bot, still clinging to the remnants of a sunken ship, lol...
> 
> View attachment 3802317
> (Fantastic film, btw, can't recommend it enough. Heart-wrenching and angering.)


She went into hiding for 3 or 4 days, and this is the best that she could come up with?


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 12, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> To all Trump supporters he wants you to go out and vote on November 28th ok don't forget.


Those fucking idiots will show up to vote on the 28th, and then claim that the election was stolen.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 12, 2016)

Fuck Trump . Damn idiot is not even POTUS and he already causing people to lose their job. Bye Bye Billy Bush


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

*Donald Trump campaign urges GOP to stop ‘pussyfooting around’ after his sexual assault comments*







http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/trump-campaign-manager-gop-stop-pussyfooting-article-1.2827882

______________________________________

PUSSY PUSSY PUSSY PUSSSSSSY grabbin!


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 12, 2016)

Former Miss Arizona: Trump ‘just came strolling right in’ on naked contestants

“I’ll go backstage before a show, and everyone’s getting dressed and ready and everything else,” he said. “And you know, no men are anywhere. And I’m allowed to go in because I’m the owner of the pageant. And therefore I’m inspecting it.”

Stern replied, “You’re like a doctor.”

Trump responded: “Is everyone okay? You know they’re standing there with no clothes. And you see these incredible-looking women. And so I sort of get away with things like that.”

Separately, BuzzFeed News reported Wednesday that four women in the 1997 Miss Teen USA beauty pageant said Trump walked into their dressing room while they were changing. Some were as young as 15, BuzzFeed reported.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/10/12/former-miss-arizona-trump-just-came-strolling-right-in-on-naked-contestants/?postshare=241476271495317&tid=ss_tw


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Former Miss Arizona: Trump ‘just came strolling right in’ on naked contestants
> 
> “I’ll go backstage before a show, and everyone’s getting dressed and ready and everything else,” he said. “And you know, no men are anywhere. And I’m allowed to go in because I’m the owner of the pageant. And therefore I’m inspecting it.”
> 
> ...


The man is just taking advantage of the Law of Pageantry. He is a genius. Hillary was in office for 30 years, why didn't she change it?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

Huh? Why didn't she?

30 years!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

well, the business ties to russia that he denied having are coming out now.

october surprise number three.

pathetic campaign is pathetic.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, the business ties to russia that he denied having are coming out now.
> 
> october surprise number three.
> 
> pathetic campaign is pathetic.


link?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> link?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> link?







there's another video of his sone bragging about how much money they get from russia. i'll look for it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/07/27/trumps-claim-that-i-have-nothing-to-do-with-russia/

“Russians make up a pretty disproportionate cross-section of a lot of our assets,” Trump’s son told a real estate conference in 2008, according to an account posted on the website of eTurboNews, a trade publication. “We see a lot of money pouring in from Russia.”










OUCH


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there's another video of his sone bragging about how much money they get from russia. i'll look for it.


hahaha
+rep


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/07/27/trumps-claim-that-i-have-nothing-to-do-with-russia/
> 
> “Russians make up a pretty disproportionate cross-section of a lot of our assets,” Trump’s son told a real estate conference in 2008, according to an account posted on the website of eTurboNews, a trade publication. “We see a lot of money pouring in from Russia.”
> 
> ...


his son is hurting trump about as much as trump is hurting trump lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> his son is hurting trump about as much as trump is hurting trump lol


"i don't know anything about russia" - trump at debate #2


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "i don't know anything about russia" - trump at debate #2


trump loves those putin nuts in his mouth


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2016)

Ivanka Trump is a Jew......no really


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Uh-ohhhhh, this just in, tsk tsk tsk....

*Two Women Say Donald Trump Touched Them Inappropriately*

By MEGAN TWOHEY and MICHAEL BARBARO OCT. 12, 2016

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/13/us/politics/donald-trump-women.html

___________________________________

*Trump 'walked in on naked girls', says former Miss Arizona – video*

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2016/oct/12/miss-arizona-donald-trump-naked-girls-video

___________________________________

Well, it's just like they say: 'ONCE a pussy grabbing repugnant oligarch, ALWAYS a pussy grabbing repugnant oligarch'.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2016)

NBC should be getting deluged with emails demanding release of the rest of the Trump tapes. NBC will eventually buckle under the pressure. Write NBC & any company that advertizes on NBC demanding the tapes be released....turn up the heat


----------



## gonnagro (Oct 12, 2016)

*Trump 'walked in on naked girls', says former Miss Arizona – video*

and how jealous are you?

** I'm with HIM **


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

gonnagro said:


> *Trump 'walked in on naked girls', says former Miss Arizona – video*
> 
> and how jealous are you?
> 
> ** I'm with HIM **


no because one of the girls was reported to be 15


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

gonnagro said:


> *Trump 'walked in on naked girls', says former Miss Arizona – video*
> 
> and how jealous are you?
> 
> ** I'm with HIM **


congratulations, you're a pederast.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

his own manager doesnt defend him?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

that worn out meth whore is having a tough day.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that worn out meth whore is having a tough day.


"I've obviously never been in a beauty pageant."


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

gonnagro said:


> *Trump 'walked in on naked girls', says former Miss Arizona – video*
> 
> and how jealous are you?
> 
> ** I'm with HIM **


Well then you won't mind if I 'walk in' on your grandmother or perhaps your daughter, then? Are you "jealous" of me yet?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2016)

New poll in Wisconsin shows 20 point swing between last Thursday and Sunday. Thursday Trump had a 1 point lead, 41% to 40% for Clinton, on Sunday Clinton lead was 49% to Trumps 30%. If this is any sign of what people think nation wide it's really going bad for Mein Fuhrer.


----------



## gonnagro (Oct 12, 2016)

Jealous of you walking in on my grandmother - no. I don't have a daughter.

** I'm with HIM . **


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> his own manager doesnt defend him?


Remember when she was "respected"? Lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Remember when she was "respected"? Lol


She's the new version of Ann Coulter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP IS CRUSHING IT! *


are you still alive?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *TRUMP IS CRUSHING THE CROOKED BITCH! *


suck. my. dick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> *THE BITCH WILL BE CRUSHED LIKE A LITTLE FUCKING TWIG!*


i really hope you are alive.

check back in for a bit before you have to leave forever due to the bet you took with @see4 .


----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2016)

http://thehill.com/homenews/house/300730-could-the-house-really-flip


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


LOL


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2016)

Trump is having a meltdown Live right now.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2016)

The Attorney General & FBI should file slander suits against trump...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


@UncleBuck - you were right about the chair meme. lullers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @UncleBuck - you were right about the chair meme. lullers.


people need to realize that i have a genius level IQ and am always right.

for those keeping track, that is much better than just having a good brain and saying a lot of things.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> people need to realize that i have a genius level IQ and am always right.
> 
> for those keeping track, that is much better than just having a good brain and saying a lot of things.


You glorious bastard. I love you.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Oct 13, 2016)

gonnagro said:


> Jealous of you walking in on my grandmother - no. I don't have a daughter.
> 
> ** I'm with HIM . **


_The essence of a libel claim, of course, is the protection of one’s reputation. Mr. Trump has bragged about this non-consensual sexual touching of women. He has bragged about intruding on beauty pageant contestants in their dressing rooms. He acquiesced to a radio host’s request to discuss Mr. Trump’s own daughter as a “piece of ass.” Multiple women not mentioned in our article have publicly come forward to report on Mr. Trump’s unwanted advances. Nothing in our article has had the slights effect on the reputation that Mr. Trump, through his own words and actions, has already created for himself._


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


they grabbed him right by the pussy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow, I go out for the evening and miss Trumps complete meltdown, the guy is completely unhinged.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2016)

So he's a martyr for the cause, is this turd trying to compare himself to Jesus now, and the crowd is cheering him. Some serious signs of widespread mental illness in this country.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2016)

Holy crap, the first lady gutted that spineless shit stain that is Trump today.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Russia loves a fact free world.

I heard a few journalists discussing the idea that lots people are not interested in facts at all. It gets into some very subversive territory It touches onTrumps campaign, his followers, conspiracists, folks who deny the truth about everything. One result of a fact free is it completely erodes journalism. It's a very informative and insightful discussion. It's a little bit of a time investment though 20 mins. It's on economist radio show is titled Special Relationship: Don't believe the liberal media?

Open page scroll down

https://radio.economist.com/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Wow, I go out for the evening and miss Trumps complete meltdown, the guy is completely unhinged.


Don't worry cap'n, there's more to come tomorrow.

I predict 3 more women come forward by noon.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 14, 2016)

This guy is a two bit phoney he bragged on Howard Sterns radio program that he was donating $10 grand to the 9/11 fund yet there's no record of any money being donated by him or his "foundation".

https://www.google.com/amp/www.nydailynews.com/amp/news/politics/donald-trump-lied-donating-9-11-charities-article-1.2829908?client=safari


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Don't worry cap'n, there's more to come tomorrow.
> 
> I predict 3 more women come forward by noon.


Just three?

Just Google 'Trump + Allegations' -- It's a nauseating roster of a PUSSY GRABBER'S paradise!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Just three?
> 
> Just Google 'Trump + Allegations' -- It's a nauseating roster of a PUSSY GRABBER'S paradise!


2 new ones were just on CNN.


This guy REALLY fucked around!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 2 new ones were just on CNN.
> 
> 
> This guy REALLY fucked around!


He's now "warning" Obama that women will start accusing him of assault. Just wait for the trail of paid for accusing women to show up with freshly minted vouchers to Trump Hotel rooms as payment for false testimony. LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

POLITICS
*Donald Trump Mocks Women Who Accused Him Of Sexual Assault*
*Disgusting.*
10/14/2016 04:46 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-mocks-women-who-accused-him-of-sexual-assault_us_58013346e4b0e8c198a812e1
______________________________________

Wow....what's left to say, really?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> This guy is a two bit phoney he bragged on Howard Sterns radio program that he was donating $10 grand to the 9/11 fund yet there's no record of any money being donated by him or his "foundation".
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.nydailynews.com/amp/news/politics/donald-trump-lied-donating-9-11-charities-article-1.2829908?client=safari


trump can't afford that much.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't think trump could drive any more votes to Hillary if he tried..


----------



## testiclees (Oct 15, 2016)

On BBC radio4 the host just said, out of the blue, if you want a good laugh google Trump Dr.seuss and take a look at the hilarious rhymes.

*Do not grope me in a car.
Do not grope me at a bar.
Do not grope, you understand?
Do not grope me, orange man!#TrumpDrSeuss*
*https://twitter.com/hashtag/TrumpDrSeuss?src=hash*

*#TrumpDrSeuss
I am a fake that much is true
I steal & cheat in all I do
I get my way no matter what
I know I'm bad down in my gut*


*  9:05 PM - 13 Oct 2016*


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2016)

The Fat lying Twat


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Trump now says: “This whole election is being rigged,” Trump told the crowd in Greensboro, North Carolina, on Friday. “The whole thing is one big fix. One big ugly lie. It’s one big fix.”


What his supporters hear: “If she’s in office, I hope we can start a coup. She should be in prison or shot. That’s how I feel about it,” Dan Bowman, a Trump supporter, told The Boston Globe last week. “We’re going to have a revolution and take them out of office if that’s what it takes. There’s going to be a lot of bloodshed. But that’s what it’s going to take. . . . I would do whatever I can for my country.”

Agitating to take down our democracy is treason. Traitor Trump
The angry white men who talk of bloodshed, well, that kind of talk is not patriotic or even talk native to the USA.


----------



## coloradolivin (Oct 15, 2016)

I love how the DNC leaks from JULY prove the whole groping narrative is made up! And now they arrested two AMERICANS for the hack, not russians! LOL​


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> I love how the DNC leaks from JULY prove the whole groping narrative is made up! And now they arrested two AMERICANS for the hack, not russians! LOL​


You live in an alternate reality.


----------



## coloradolivin (Oct 20, 2016)

CNN? YouGov? Washington Post?! When even these sources are saying trump won the third debate you KNOW he crushed it!​


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3809790
> CNN? YouGov? Washington Post?! When even these sources are saying trump won the third debate you KNOW he crushed it!​


*http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/19/politics/hillary-clinton-wins-third-presidential-debate-according-to-cnn-orc-poll/index.html *

*https://today.yougov.com/news/2016/10/19/post-debate-poll/ *
*Post-debate poll: Clinton 49%, Trump 39% on yougov.. *

*https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/clinton-holds-clear-advantage-in-new-battleground-polls/2016/10/18/2885e3a0-94a6-11e6-bc79-af1cd3d2984b_story.html*
Clinton holds clear advantage in new battleground polls

lol...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

What's up with Testiclees?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What's up with Testiclees?


Just hanging around...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

Woot!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Just hanging around...


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Woot!


I'd do a few lines of Clintonkaine...

Anyone that wants in, first stall.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 21, 2016)

All I want for Christmas is Donald to win. C'mon


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 21, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> All I want for Christmas is Donald to win. C'mon


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 22, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> All I want for Christmas is Donald to win. C'mon


what's it like to have one item on your list and not get it? You don't have to tell me now. Nov 9 will be fine.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> All I want for Christmas is Donald to win. C'mon


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 22, 2016)

The turd claims he has $100 million invested into this campaign and that it would be a shame if he lost this election, first I seriously doubt he he invested anywhere near $100 million into this campaign but let's assume for a moment that he did, it shows he was never serious about running for President the biggest undertaking of his life and all he can invest is $100 million! He's not a billionaire he's a phony. Now Michael Bloomberg, who's a true billionaire was going to run and he was willing to invest $1 billion dollar.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/donald-trump-is-in-a-funk-bitter-hoarse-and-pondering-if-i-lose/2016/10/21/d944b518-97a3-11e6-bb29-bf2701dbe0a3_story.html


http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/nyregion/bloomberg-sensing-an-opening-revisits-a-potential-white-house-run.html?referer=
B4L


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2016)

this is priceless.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> All I want for Christmas is Donald to win. C'mon


Not going to happen. You'll have to adjust.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 22, 2016)

A Christian pastor's perspective;

_"From what I am reading, I am beginning to be convinced that the reason "SOME" Politically Conservative Evangelicals (not all or even most) but "SOME" of the Politically Conservative Evangelical who long ago defected from supporting the Republican Presidential nominee is actually because they were not Political Conservatives. For example, some of these were definitely pro-amnesty which is in every way a very unwise liberal position on the subject of how to deal with illegal aliens. So I wonder how Politically Conservative some of these folks really are on other issues too. I am not saying that these don't hold to a basic Conservative Theology on the fundamentals of the faith. But they are not really that Conservative Politically on issues other than abortion. At least I don't see too many defections on that issue. But on other issues I truly wonder if some are just eaten up with political correctness or if they are politically moderate. Perhaps by analogy to another point made in Scripture, the saying could be made regarding Conservative Politics - "They went out from us, because they were not all of us. If they were truly of us, they no doubt would have continued with us.""_

My response;

_"Just my opinion, but I don't believe a true conservative would compromise their values, especially if they're religious, and vote for Trump. He's openly espoused beliefs that run contrary to traditional conservatism; proposing committing war crimes under the Geneva convention "We have to take out their [ISIS] families." Eliminating the EPA, a Republican creation under Nixon, and pulling out of the Paris agreement. 

Many other examples are also available.

Can you honestly say from a Christian perspective that Jesus would vote for Donald Trump?"_

His response to me;

_"Hi, well I am not saying Trump is a perfect conservative and he was not my first choice in the primary. But Trump (with all of his faults) is way far more conservative that Hillary. Bret Laird says he doubts Trump. Okay, then does he doubt that Hillary is a secular progressive rot gut radical liberal? I mean anyone with common sense knows that a risky gamble is at least better than an absolute sure bet on a horrible alternative. So I don't get the lack of wisdom that I believe many are showing. Do they really want Hillary to win instead of Trump? If so that is truly messed up. This type of thinking is certainly not a "moral high ground" nor does it display biblical wisdom. Every vote one makes is for a lessor of two or more evils unless one is voting for Jesus Christ - the only perfect man who is the Son of God. So Reagan was imperfect but better than Carter. Bush 43 was imperfect but better than Gore. In fact Winston Churchill and FDR were unsaved imperfect men with some very significant moral deficiencies but they were both far better than Hitler and Stalin. ------ To your question, Jesus does not vote for anyone Himself. When He comes back, He will not come to take sides but He will come to take over. ------ I for one look very forward to when He returns and rights every wrong, and makes everything that is upside down, right-side up. --- Until then, I will always have to choose between the lessor of two evils, as they say. We all will and we always have."_


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A Christian pastor's perspective;
> 
> _"From what I am reading, I am beginning to be convinced that the reason "SOME" Politically Conservative Evangelicals (not all or even most) but "SOME" of the Politically Conservative Evangelical who long ago defected from supporting the Republican Presidential nominee is actually because they were not Political Conservatives. For example, some of these were definitely pro-amnesty which is in every way a very unwise liberal position on the subject of how to deal with illegal aliens. So I wonder how Politically Conservative some of these folks really are on other issues too. I am not saying that these don't hold to a basic Conservative Theology on the fundamentals of the faith. But they are not really that Conservative Politically on issues other than abortion. At least I don't see too many defections on that issue. But on other issues I truly wonder if some are just eaten up with political correctness or if they are politically moderate. Perhaps by analogy to another point made in Scripture, the saying could be made regarding Conservative Politics - "They went out from us, because they were not all of us. If they were truly of us, they no doubt would have continued with us.""_
> 
> ...


their latest excuse for voting trump has been that god often sends imperfect vessels to save us.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> their latest excuse for voting trump has been that god often sends imperfect vessels to save us.


Well, if religious people were smart, they wouldn't be religious..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> their latest excuse for voting trump has been that god often sends imperfect vessels to save us.


Like Hilly.....


----------



## srh88 (Oct 22, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> The turd claims he has $100 million invested into this campaign and that it would be a shame if he lost this election, first I seriously doubt he he invested anywhere near $100 million into this campaign but let's assume for a moment that he did, it shows he was never serious about running for President the biggest undertaking of his life and all he can invest is $100 million! He's not a billionaire he's a phony. Now Michael Bloomberg, who's a true billionaire was going to run and he was willing to invest $1 billion dollar.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/donald-trump-is-in-a-funk-bitter-hoarse-and-pondering-if-i-lose/2016/10/21/d944b518-97a3-11e6-bb29-bf2701dbe0a3_story.html
> 
> ...


he couldnt afford to pay for his own campaign. he lost almost a billion in 95.. 21 years later and the debt still isnt paid off? his earned income per year had to of been pretty low. no way he is/was a billionaire


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2016)

i love it when i am trolling the shit out of a deplorable on twitter, and suddenly all the notifications from them are gone. it means they ran out of retarded things to say and hit the block button.

latest example, a deplorable posing as a woman telling me nate silver was a hack. i reminded her that he predicted the winner of every single state in the republican primary and called "her" a retard. BLOCKED.

i laugh so hard every time.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well, if religious people were smart, they wouldn't be religious..


most religious people usually dont know smart religious people


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> most religious people usually dont know smart religious people


I'm not sure "smart religious person" is an accurate phrase. It seems oxymoronic. If someone dismisses an entire piece of reality in favor of something unverifiable, that's the opposite of smart


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure "smart religious person" is an accurate phrase. It seems oxymoronic. If someone dismisses an entire piece of reality in favor of something unverifiable, that's the opposite of smart


Youre sounding trumpish. The intellectual tradition of people with faith is irrefutable.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Youre sounding trumpish. The intellectual tradition of people with faith is irrefutable.


How is it smart to dismiss reality in favor of something unverifiable?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is it smart to dismiss reality in favor of something unverifiable?


Now that's a good question for some of the YT and Wikileaks fans.

You have to be able to sort facts from spin.
It helps to ID sources.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2016)

Did anyone see the video this weekend of Richard Branson ( real billionaire ) and his weird lunch with Trump some years ago. RB say it was very strange and all Trump talked about was getting revenge on anyone that doesn't do what he wants. Not only is Trump a sociopath but he is also very vindictive, he's going to be really busy taking revenge after he loses this election.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 24, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Did anyone see the video this weekend of Richard Branson ( real billionaire ) and his weird lunch with Trump some years ago. RB say it was very strange and all Trump talked about was getting revenge on anyone that doesn't do what he wants. Not only is Trump a sociopath but he is also very vindictive, he's going to be really busy taking revenge after he loses this election.


He's always been vindictive, just think of of how many times he's sued someone over bs, I feel sorry for those women who came out and accused him of sexual assault.

The ~22 Times Trump Has Threatened To Sue Someone During This Campaign

https://www.readfulapp.com/site/allPolitics/?tag=News&item=580e79550d516b3e7c4d34cd

(Sent from all Politics)


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2016)

I knew he held grudges but RB made it sound like it was pathological and the whole lunch was bizarre. Seems like I remember that Trump said he would never stop his vendetta even if it took a life time or something along those lines.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 25, 2016)

Ahh, a new day. I can't wait to find out about the newest wikileaks email that "ends Clinton". E-mail 17720 is so yesterday.

@Flaming Pie , @Illinois Enema Bandit , tell us a new story. I'm sipping from a nice cup of coffee and look forward to a good laugh.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ahh, a new day. I can't wait to find out about the newest wikileaks email that "ends Clinton". E-mail 17720 was so yesterday.
> 
> @Flaming Pie , @Illinois Enema Bandit , tell us a new story. I'm sipping from a nice cup of coffee and look forward to a good laugh.


whatever it is, it's gonna be yuge!!! project veritas is the real deal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People who hate common sense (my sig) are really going to hate this next one...
> Trump can beat Hillary in New York 》 a really good reason why he should be the nominee. It would be a lot of valuable electoral votes, and a devastating blow to Democrats
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/02/28/hillary-could-lose-to-trump-in-democratic-new-york/


lol


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol


The nypost is just above the enquirer, it has the lowest circulation of all the daily newspapers in NY. More and more newsstands don't carry that garbage it just doesn't sell.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

Trump is going to be wearing orange next year, gitmo, he's "going to fill it",with family members most likely. Great fukin show btw thanks America


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 26, 2016)

I keep hearing about Trump using his notoriety to start a media company or cable news network after this is over, but that doesnt sound feasible. Anything tv related with original content and live reporting is massively expensive and requires mega advertising revenue, and I can only imagine the response from the marketing execs at Pepsico,Procter & Gamble, Target etc when presented with that opportunity " Thanks, but you can keep that shit demo, it isn't worth the headache" 

You can't launch a media empire with ad buys from rascal scooters, bass pro shop and home delivery catheters. And if it is online subscription based, that didnt work out for Palin, or Glenn Beck's faltering "The Blaze". At best he may get some marginal spot at Fox though it seems like they have cooled on him a bit, or maybe he can go groveling back to Mark Burnett for some rehash of the Apprentice or something, but other than that it doesnt seem like there are many prospects in the entertainment business after the election buzz has worn off.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


He's got that lower body that says "Hi there, I've never worked a day in my life!"


----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He's got that lower body that says "Hi there, I've never worked a day in my life!"


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


LOL

Seriously, though, look at the Drumpf's lower half in that pic with Bill:


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2016)

It has begun.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/27/us/politics/trump-star-on-hollywood-walk-of-fame-is-smashed.html?_r=0


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2016)

LOL! yeah i noticed that Trump has that fat ass lower body as well. Maybe that is why he wears over sized suits and long ties to off set that disgusting body of his. yuck! golden spoon fed rich fuck never worked a hard day in his life. its like get on the tred mill you fat fuck. jeez.
Hill needs to start working out as well to be honest. lol
...... 
The apocalyptic nightmare that is the 2016 election is almost, really truly, so close to being over.

If, for any reason, you are not already haunted by the dank trash that Republican nominee Donald Trump has littered all over the American people’s consciousness, photographer Jean Malek is here to summarize all the very worst moments, in photographic form.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


I wonder what changed? Hmm...


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 26, 2016)

Here is exclusive video of the man posing as a construction worker destroying the Donald Trump star on the Hollywood Walk Of Fame.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

*Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump by 14 Points Nationally in New Poll*

Mahita Gajanan @mahitagajanan
5:49 PM ET

http://time.com/4546942/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-lead-poll/

________________________________


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Dammmnnnn, that 'Eazy-Pepe' has my mind on somethin, heh.....I hope the sickening pig that started this thread enjoys this one:


_"What we gonna do right here is go *back*...."





_


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL! yeah i noticed that Trump has that fat ass lower body as well. Maybe that is why he wears over sized suits and long ties to off set that disgusting body of his. yuck! golden spoon fed rich fuck never worked a hard day in his life. its like get on the tred mill you fat fuck. jeez.
> Hill needs to start working out as well to be honest. lol
> ......
> The apocalyptic nightmare that is the 2016 election is almost, really truly, so close to being over.
> ...


trump does look like he's never had much interest in fitness. But keepng it real, both are nearly 70. Think about the stress and other physical and psychological demands involved in trying to be potus. (at 70 years old.)


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump by 14 Points Nationally in New Poll*
> 
> Mahita Gajanan @mahitagajanan
> 5:49 PM ET
> ...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


>


Oh, we goin on *this* tip now, huh? For your aural and Karmic pleasure, two of the _nicest_....


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Oh, we goin on *this* tip now, huh? For your aural and Karmic pleasure, two of the _nicest_....


Hell ya. those are great.

Jamaica cranks out mind blowing stuff, routinely. My son brought me to a Kalonji show. That dude is like a dervish he lifts off the stage like a magician. His band, tight, so tight, could have stepped off of the funkiest dance-hall or tightest studio band stage.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2016)

Who didn't know this.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/10/30/1588687/-Washington-Post-s-account-of-Trump-s-charity-efforts-reveals-him-to-be-worse-than-you-ever-thought?detail=email&link_id=7&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-david-plouffe-has-a-message-for-democrats-clinton-path-to-300-rock-solid-structure-unchanged&email_referrer=david-plouffe-has-a-message-for-democrats-clinton-path-to-300-rock-solid-structure-unchanged___126669&email_subject=david-plouffe-has-a-message-for-democrats-clinton-path-to-300-rock-solid-structure-unchanged


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


do you actually believe that retarded crap?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you actually believe that retarded crap?


Of course not, that was a hilarious example of somebody that's going to be extremely butthurt the day after election. Romney +15 status


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Of course not, that was a hilarious example of somebody that's going to be extremely butthurt the day after election. Romney +15 status


lol, ok. i was gonna say, he has trump winning california and new york?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, ok. i was gonna say, he has trump winning california and new york?


That's delusion in action. His tone is what got me, so sure of himself, just like muyloco.. not sure how these people can lie to themselves so convincingly..


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Wow this guy is so fucking delusional, Trump wins NY is not going to happen.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks like shit might hit the fan.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/10/30/1588935/-The-real-bombshell-in-Harry-Reid-s-letter?detail=email&link_id=1&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-the-real-bombshell-in-harry-reids-letter-2&email_referrer=the-real-bombshell-in-harry-reids-letter-2&email_subject=the-real-bombshell-in-harry-reids-letter


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 31, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like shit might hit the fan.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/10/30/1588935/-The-real-bombshell-in-Harry-Reid-s-letter?detail=email&link_id=1&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-the-real-bombshell-in-harry-reids-letter-2&email_referrer=the-real-bombshell-in-harry-reids-letter-2&email_subject=the-real-bombshell-in-harry-reids-letter


OUCH! #DisturbingDoubleStandard

Great reporting!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2016)

Trump is moving up in the world, and it's not a good thing.


http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35828747


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2016)

More Trump goodness.

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/10/veteran-spy-gave-fbi-info-alleging-russian-operation-cultivate-donald-trump


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2016)

And it keeps coming.

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/cover_story/2016/10/was_a_server_registered_to_the_trump_organization_communicating_with_russia.html


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2016)

Maybe Trump can become the first presidential candidate to go on trial for treason.


----------



## spandy (Nov 1, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> And it keeps coming.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/cover_story/2016/10/was_a_server_registered_to_the_trump_organization_communicating_with_russia.html



Because Slate is known for being credible.

I bet Trump is in a cell right now and we just dont know it yet...


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 1, 2016)

spandy said:


> I bet Trump is in a cell right now and we just dont know it yet...


Nah, but he might be soon enough. He's facing a heap of charges in the coming months! 

This is what you're voting for, lowlife:


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 1, 2016)

http://www.newsweek.com/2016/11/11/donald-trump-companies-destroyed-emails-documents-515120.html

*Donald Trump has a long, troubling history of destroying and hiding important documents in lawsuits, but he thinks Hillary Clinton’s the one who should be going to jail. *
Lucas Jackson/Reuters
U.S. Donald Trump 2016 Presidential Election Hillary emails

Over the course of decades, Donald Trump’s companies have systematically destroyed or hidden thousands of emails, digital records and paper documents demanded in official proceedings, often in defiance of court orders. These tactics—exposed by a _ Newsweek_ review of thousands of pages of court filings, judicial orders and affidavits from an array of court cases—have enraged judges, prosecutors, opposing lawyers and the many ordinary citizens entangled in litigation with Trump. In each instance, Trump and entities he controlled also erected numerous hurdles that made lawsuits drag on for years, forcing courtroom opponents to spend huge sums of money in legal fees as they struggled—sometimes in vain—to obtain records.

This behavior is of particular import given Trump’s frequent condemnations of Hillary Clinton, his Democratic opponent, for having deleted more than 30,000 emails from a server she used during her time as secretary of state. While Clinton and her lawyers have said all of those emails were personal, Trump has suggested repeatedly on the campaign trail that they were government documents Clinton was trying to hide and that destroying them constituted a crime. The allegation—which the FBI concluded was not supported by any evidence—is a crowd-pleaser at Trump rallies, often greeted by supporters chanting, “Lock her up!”


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 1, 2016)

In early voting in Florida 28% of Republicans crossed over to vote for Hillary and Latino votes up by 55% stick a fork in Donald he's done!

He fucked himself with Cubans.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> In early voting in Florida 28% of Republicans crossed over to vote for Hillary and Latino votes up by 55% stick a fork in Donald he's done!
> 
> He fucked himself with Cubans.


i saw that!

violate the cuban embargo one time and lie straight to the faces of cubans and this is what happens.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i saw that!
> 
> violate the cuban embargo one time and lie straight to the faces of cubans and this is what happens.
> 
> View attachment 3820592


Yup it will be in the papers in the morning there's just no way for Donald to win without Florida.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yup it will be in the papers in the morning there's just no way for Donald to win without Florida.


the cuban embargo violation story was about to bust the election open until the pussy grab tape dropped just hours later.

this will put it back into the spotlight, hopefully.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the cuban embargo violation story was about to bust the election open until the pussy grab tape dropped just hours later.
> 
> this will put it back into the spotlight, hopefully.


Cubanos and Boricuas (Puerto Ricans) always had a somewhat contentious relationship because our political views differ so much but I'm so glad that so many of them are waking up to the fact that he (Donald) really doesn't represent them at all, only 1,100 miles separates our Islands but because of politics we might as well be a million miles apart.

I suspect I do have some Cuban in me I am almost positive I have Dominican in me as well D.R. Is less than 400 miles from my Isla doing an ancestry thing later this month.

Viva la patria coño!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyone see Bill Weld endorse Clinton, what do you know, some politicians have a conscience.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 3, 2016)

That picture appears to be the Alumni Reunion of the Special Ed. class.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2016)

Trumps Toronto hotel files for bankruptcy, the man is a business genius.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2016)

You can come to your own conclusions.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/how-macedonia-became-a-global-hub-for-pro-trump-misinfo?utm_term=.uy5e3ZP7z#.nvwAZOKVJ


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 4, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> You can come to your own conclusions.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/how-macedonia-became-a-global-hub-for-pro-trump-misinfo?utm_term=.uy5e3ZP7z#.nvwAZOKVJ


macedonia for trump!


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 4, 2016)

That Macedonia story makes a lot of sense! We've also seen the conservatives here post stuff that is obviously a fake story, but they still propagate it.

They've been duped by a Macedonian teenager!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2016)

I met a pot smoking Trumpkin yesterday, friend of a friend. It's a whole different feeling meeting one of these nut jobs in person. He parroted all the Trump crazy shit word for word and was getting quite angry at me because the more he said the more I laughed out loud.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 4, 2016)

drudge is not handling the impending loss very well.

 

unhinged.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2016)

I mean this guy believed it all including Clintons body count of 46. I looked him in the eye and said,"so the Clintons aren't smart enough to hide evidence of their financial crimes, and so they killed 46 people and left no evidence of their murders". He didn't have a response.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 4, 2016)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/trump-supporter-points-gun-6-kids-sign-destroyed-article-1.2858477

Another wonderful Trump-supportive citizen. Pulls a pistol on children.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 4, 2016)

Rrog said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/trump-supporter-points-gun-6-kids-sign-destroyed-article-1.2858477
> 
> Another wonderful Trump-supportive citizen. Pulls a pistol on children.


well, at least he didn't kill anyone, like this trump supporter:


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2016)

Did you see the poll worker that cut his hand trying to remove a yard sign booby trapped with razor blades? 

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/11/03/1590604/-Polling-worker-injured-after-trying-to-remove-Trump-campaign-sign-boobytrapped-with-razor-blades?detail=email&link_id=3&can_id=96b753f4d03cafb04d16dbd2374e14c9&source=email-i-stopped-worrying-today&email_referrer=i-stopped-worrying-today&email_subject=i-stopped-worrying-today


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Maybe Drudge and Breitbart web sites originated in Macedonia.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3821366


A kkk meeting


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> A kkk meeting


Close! It's actually a shot from desert_dummy's high school reunion -- look closely and you'll see enema_breath and the choomie in there, as well!


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, at least he didn't kill anyone, like this trump supporter:
> 
> View attachment 3822605


Remember when ambushing and killing 2 police officers was a national story? That is until the media found out that the suspect was white.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2016)

Only 230, they missed a lot of them.

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/cover_story/2016/07/donald_trump_is_unfit_to_be_president_here_are_141_reasons_why.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2016)

Diaper Don jr.

http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/heres-some-wholly-believable-donald-trump-jr-gossip-1788563032


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2016)

Did someone just try to kill Donald Trump? National hero?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2016)

No, just a protester but I'm sure when Trump tells the tail he will say that he jumped off the stage and disarmed a assassin with his bare hands.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2016)

The truth is he pisses himself when a balloon pops at one of his rallies.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2016)

If someone chopped off his head I bet he would keep talking . I can see it now , his orange decapitated head hanging from that birds nest of his and he won't shut up!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2016)

The guy has already been released from custody, he probably farted and someone yelled gun.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2016)

He is a never Trump republican and held up a sign and was then attacked,then someone yelled gun.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't wait till the Trumpkins claim he was a Clinton operative, 4,3,2,1.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 5, 2016)

lets see what the democrats are up to, a yes another False flag event.
For Monday looks like even Obama, is worried that trump is going to sweep the nation with a win 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-04/us-intel-warns-possible-al-qaeda-terrorist-attack-targeting-ny-texas-and-virginia-mo


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 5, 2016)

Even Hillary is losing her voice lol come Tuesday she will be silent.
And with that look of WTF just happened


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm glad they rushed Trump off stage. He is becoming a site for sore eyes. He is starting to look like an over ripened citrus fruit getting ready to explode.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did someone just try to kill Donald Trump? National hero?





captainmorgan said:


> The guy has already been released from custody, he probably farted and someone yelled gun.





captainmorgan said:


> He is a never Trump republican and held up a sign and was then attacked,then someone yelled gun.





captainmorgan said:


> Can't wait till the Trumpkins claim he was a Clinton operative, 4,3,2,1.





MynameisSolo said:


> lets see what the democrats are up to, a yes another False flag event.
> For Monday looks like even Obama, is worried that trump is going to sweep the nation with a win
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-04/us-intel-warns-possible-al-qaeda-terrorist-attack-targeting-ny-texas-and-virginia-mo





MynameisSolo said:


> Even Hillary is losing her voice lol come Tuesday she will be silent.
> And with that look of WTF just happened


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2016)

Just think all you trump lovers, when he doesn't win the election, he can always have a new job at the celebrity apprentice fight club. He can have Like Henry Rollins and Al Sharpton Or Howard Stern And Gene Simmons . Just give them a weapon of choice and let them beat the fuck out of each other.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I'm glad they rushed Trump off stage. He is becoming a site for sore eyes. He is starting to look like an over ripened citrus fruit getting ready to explode.


Another democrat getting stomped out an going to jail nice


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Another democrat getting stomped out an going to jail nice


goddamn, do you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2016)

MEOW!

kitty luvs dead trump signs!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


its alright clinton already won.. obama is already celebrating


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 3825654


They're really packing 'me in aren't they?

On my way out the door to cast my vote for Hillary.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 8, 2016)

Lets end this Trump BULLSHIT today !!!!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Lets end this Trump BULLSHIT today !!!!!!!


You must be kidding. Does Donald Trump strike you as a good loser?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You must be kidding. Does Donald Trump strike you as a good loser?


I can't wait for the tears


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 8, 2016)

Jesus Christ I got to my polling place at 6:15 am and the line was already out the door 45 minutes later when I came out after casting my vote for Hillary the line was threefold, Trump is toast.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 8, 2016)

I like to think it's the end of this pathetic thread


----------



## spandy (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2016)

spandy said:


>



Seen it, old news try again deplorable


----------



## Rrog (Nov 8, 2016)

Another mental giant of a snack food.


----------



## spandy (Nov 8, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Seen it, old news try again deplorable


You guys need a new cool group word.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 8, 2016)

spandy said:


> You guys need a new cool group word.


Reported for blatantly racist 'signature'.

And for being a despicable creature.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2016)

spandy said:


> You guys need a new cool group word.



Why? Suits you perfectly


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 3825654


 yeah 3 hrs after a event there still hanging out, Don't Blame hillary for her sick voice not to many people could stand a minute haha
You here that voice


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> yeah 3 hrs after a event there still hanging out, Don't Blame hillary for her sick voice not to many people could stand a minute haha
> You here that voice



Get used to it ,lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> yeah 3 hrs after *a* event *there* still hanging out, Don't Blame hillary for her sick voice not _*to*_ many people could stand a minute haha






MynameisSolo said:


> You *here* that voice


*an* *they're* *too* *hear*

stupid illiterate Russian, I thought you were required to finish school over there.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

amazing your hearing it all over USA about Trump if he wins not one thing on Hillary lol And swing staates swinging the TRump signs Ole Buck could not vandalize and steal ..

Boy oh boy lot of people are going to the Doctor to get the feelings checked today, WTF am i saying that costs money haha


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I like to think it's the end of this pathetic thread


No way. This may be Pie's last bastion. She won't let this die.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> amazing your hearing it all over USA about Trump if he wins not one thing on Hillary lol And swing staates swinging the TRump signs Ole Buck could not vandalize and steal ..
> 
> Boy oh boy lot of people are going to the Doctor to get the feelings checked today, WTF am i saying that costs money haha






How pathetic, you had to start a sock account to come over and talk shit you can't back. What kind of pussy does that? Do you really want us to come fuck up your lil Indo grow threads?


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Justin you just keep this thread warm us adults have to go vote , unlike you under age brat lol

Now go clean up your room be back in a while kid


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> yeah 3 hrs after a event there still hanging out, Don't Blame hillary for her sick voice not to many people could stand a minute haha
> You here that voice





MynameisSolo said:


> amazing your hearing it all over USA about Trump if he wins not one thing on Hillary lol And swing staates swinging the TRump signs Ole Buck could not vandalize and steal ..
> 
> Boy oh boy lot of people are going to the Doctor to get the feelings checked today, WTF am i saying that costs money haha





MynameisSolo said:


> Justin you just keep this thread warm us adults have to go vote , unlike you under age brat lol
> 
> Now go clean up your room be back in a while kid


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

...


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ...View attachment 3825922


Your from Colorado ??? looks like Trump is going to win that state sad huh lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Your from Colorado ??? looks like Trump is going to win that state sad huh lol


Cali....trump has NONE chance here


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

So did the marijiana vote come out ???


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2016)

spandy said:


> You guys need a new cool group word.


how about "trump loser"?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2016)

LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2016)

more LULZ


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 8, 2016)

i heard posting screen shots of Twitter is the new cool thing. How do I do this?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2016)

LOL, DENIED.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

yet Democrats cheating as usual thank god for proper people 

There is in fact a single report out of Lebanon, Pennsylvania, a suburb of Pittsburgh, that between 5 and 6 machines had malfunctioned and switched a straight-Republican ticket to a straight-Democrat ticket. The problem is a familiar one, and is just as likely to switch votes from Democrat to Republican as otherwise. The board of elections in Lebanon said it had repaired the machines, which were brought to their attention by voters who saw that their vote had been registered incorrectly by the touchscreen voting machine.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Yee haw cheat all you want Trump 2016


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Yee haw cheat all you want Trump 2016


trump losing every swing state except iowa...6 electoral votes


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> yet Democrats cheating as usual thank god for proper people
> 
> There is in fact a single report out of Lebanon, Pennsylvania, a suburb of Pittsburgh, that between 5 and 6 machines had malfunctioned and switched a straight-Republican ticket to a straight-Democrat ticket. The problem is a familiar one, and is just as likely to switch votes from Democrat to Republican as otherwise. The board of elections in Lebanon said it had repaired the machines, which were brought to their attention by voters who saw that their vote had been registered incorrectly by the touchscreen voting machine.





MynameisSolo said:


> Yee haw cheat all you want Trump 2016


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Yep, that's a good picture of Oddball1st.

Is that what you see in the mirror, Solo?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3826063


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 8, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yep, that's a good picture of Oddball1st.
> 
> Is that what you see in the mirror, Solo?


I kinda 'miss' oddballs, sigh....seems like just yesterday when we shared candy bars....


----------



## budman111 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Dankistino (Nov 8, 2016)

shitball is solo! lol stupid fuck
who is 2anonymous?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2016)

@Flaming Pie


----------



## coloradolivin (Nov 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3826199
> 
> @Flaming Pie


look at the image name. thats an imgur address, not a 4chan address. thus it was a troll. crazy night though huh
​


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

lol getting pretty quiet in here Poor Buck 150 - 109 lol hahahaha 

I told you so


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> lol getting pretty quiet in here Poor Buck 150 - 109 lol hahahaha
> 
> I told you so


Wait til 8


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

lol i can't wait Midwest is all Trump


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> lol getting pretty quiet in here Poor Buck 150 - 109 lol hahahaha
> 
> I told you so



He's probally half way to your house,lol. Dead junkie cuck


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Its gong to be over before they get final results from cali haha at this rate


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Ohio is trump guess what Trump is your next president get used to it or move


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 8, 2016)

Fukin LOL at all the shills who said this would be a cake walk for Shillary


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

Wall street is down more than after 911 right now..........how's your retirement?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 8, 2016)

Hahahahabaab


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Wall street is down more than after 911 right now..........how's your retirement?



No offense, but I'm glad I'm not older


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 8, 2016)

Where are all the shit talkers now?


----------



## texasjack (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm here


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 8, 2016)

Trump!


----------



## texasjack (Nov 8, 2016)

It was rigged, remember?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 8, 2016)

I was just hoping he had it rigged


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Wall street is down more than after 911 right now..........how's your retirement?


Going on second year retired and loving every minute of it Actually have been looking at ocean front property in Philippines. 
i done very well personally as well parents left me a small fortune


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Going on second year retired and loving every minute of it Actually have been looking at ocean front property in Philippines.
> i done very well personally as well parents left me a small fortune



Philippines? That's fitting, say hi to duerte


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I was just hoping he had it rigged


 I am sure Hillary will be screaming rigged lol


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Was out there 8 years ago working off shore platform 33 in 33 off best friend married out there and is living out there. 
Its fucking beautiful out there and women WOW


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2016)

texasjack said:


> It was rigged, remember?


Being rigged may be debatable.
It's no doubt he's been swimming upstream since he joined the race.


----------



## see4 (Nov 8, 2016)

If my guns aren't easier to buy in the coming year, I'm going to be pissed.

I already lost out on pot. Fucking Arizona dumbshits vote no on legal weed. People seriously aren't bright.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Hillary was all about Disarm the people you know the buy back thing ??

Pretty quiet in the democratic head office lol its just a matter of time now  i want to here her speech lol and her look of Failure..

She should of listened to me and had Justin Beiber instead of Beyonce lmao that right there lost her chance. people seen her tryin to buy the presidency


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Going on second year retired and loving every minute of it Actually have been looking at ocean front property in Philippines.
> i done very well personally as well parents left me a small fortune


won't be smoking much high grade weed there.....no thanks


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 8, 2016)

Looking like prop 64 passed tho big win


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

I am going to laugh when all the other previous presidents and people try to swindle there way into trumps office 
He tells them you had nothing to do with me when i ran Fuck right off


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Looking like prop 64 passed tho big win


yeah that's fucked up....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

this country is going to a darker place....


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> won't be smoking much high grade weed there.....no thanks


 a lot more in life then just smoking weed man and don't kid your self there is some dank weed out there you just need to know the right people. lots of islands out there


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yeah that's fucked up....


Why do you say that man not looking for argument I'm in non legal state prob won't go legal unless federal goes legal, so just wondering why you think its fucked up that it passed


----------



## Growdict (Nov 8, 2016)

Aparently the world will end with a bang not a whimper after all. Thanks America.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> a lot more in life then just smoking weed man and don't kid your self there is some dank weed out there you just need to know the right people. lots of islands out there


I'm not going anywhere.....Cali is not part of the US any longer


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Why do you say that man not looking for argument I'm in non legal state prob won't go legal unless federal goes legal, so just wondering why you think its fucked up that it passed


Because his price of dope just crashed like the stock market


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Aparently the world will end with a bang not a whimper after all. Thanks America.


Not all of us voted for orange hitler.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 8, 2016)

Don't worry there will be a door....


----------



## Growdict (Nov 8, 2016)

Enough to give him the nuclear codes. He would not get enough votes to open a mcdonald in any other country except russia


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

lol Canada's immigration page has crashed haha from to much traffic talk about natural DDOS attack


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Because his price of dope just crashed like the stock market


The black market won't go away, but it will shrink when margins are smaller. Basically you've got to beat dispensaries on price or quality to get their customers. They offer convenience & mandatory testing for hazardous substances like mold & pesticides. 
Overall, legalization has raised the quality bar in WA. I remember paying too much for average weed simply because it was all that was available. I also remember dry spells, when nobody had bud for sale.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Enough to give him the nuclear codes. He would not get enough votes to open a mcdonald in any other country except russia


Give it a rest about trump going to start a nuclear war etc appears most votes out there think your full of shit lol.

He will be a president green behind the ear perhaps but again you got to start somewhere 
Hillary has been there for 25 years and really her track record is not so fucking great either 

Think about more women even voted for Trump then Hillary


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> The black market won't go away, but it will shrink when margins are smaller. Basically you've got to beat dispensaries on price or quality to get their customers. They offer convenience & mandatory testing for hazardous substances like mold & pesticides.
> Overall, legalization has raised the quality bar in WA. I remember paying too much for average weed simply because it was all that was available. I also remember dry spells, when nobody had bud for sale.


 Demand is not going to be there anymore black market or not i remember unloading pounds for 800 bucks how fucked was that 
and i remember selling pounds for 6000 a pound


----------



## yesum (Nov 8, 2016)

Hilldog voted for Iraq war. Lets her emails get hacked. Donald has not sent his company into the shitter, so why is he launching nukes now? He tells people off, he does not punch them out. The real estate market tanked and his company went to shit. Not really his fault.

I can understand you not liking him or his politics, but he is far from incompetent.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Give it a rest about trump going to start a nuclear war etc appears most votes out there think your full of shit lol.
> 
> He will be a president green behind the ear perhaps but again you got to start somewhere
> Hillary has been there for 25 years and really her track record is not so fucking great either
> ...


Hillary is a cunt for sure, but she's not mentally ill like orange hitler. We even saw her tax records. 
You a-holes are going to owe me money if the stock market crashes tomorrow & my 401k takes a beating...


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Hillary was all about Disarm the people you know the buy back thing ??
> 
> Pretty quiet in the democratic head office lol its just a matter of time now  i want to here her speech lol and her look of Failure..
> 
> She should of listened to me and had Justin Beiber instead of Beyonce lmao that right there lost her chance. people seen her tryin to buy the presidency


It may look a bit like this


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Why do you say that man not looking for argument I'm in non legal state prob won't go legal unless federal goes legal, so just wondering why you think its fucked up that it passed


I can legally now have 28gr of weed.......whoope'.....any more than that is still a crime


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 8, 2016)

Look like he came in ahead of schedule and under budget. The most strategic man in the history of American politics. God bless America.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I can legally now have 28gr of weed.......whoope'.....any more than that is still a crime


Its still a win for legalization country wide man


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

when trump files bankruptcy on Social Security because it was a good deal & will get America out of debt fast.....who cares about a bunch of used-up old people anyway. The melinnelials got their "outsider" president....I hope they are prepared for the future it holds


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Its still a win for legalization country wide man


the new cali law will make it much more difficult to get a medical card. they want me to pay retail & tax my medicine....tax the sick


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> when trump files bankruptcy on Social Security because it was a good deal & will get America out of debt fast.....who cares about a bunch of used-up old people anyway. The melinnelials got their "outsider" president....I hope they are prepared for the future it holds


remember the Government has been pulling money out of social sec and putting a IOU back in it don't think its trumps fault he was done long ago


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> remember the Government has been pulling money out of social sec and putting a IOU back in it don't think its trumps fault he was done long ago


we "usually" pay our debts......but that's not Trumps way.....


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the new cali law will make it much more difficult to get a medical card. they want me to pay retail & tax my medicine....tax the sick


why should you be exempt /? or are we suppose to feel sorry for every sick lad 

Don't think the legalization at anytime was really for your benefit it wasn't be great-full you can grow period


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we "usually" pay our debts......but that's not Trumps way.....


Come on man usally pay your debts ? is that what we lost our AAA rating ?? paying your debt is one thing paying only your interest is another, right that is all your paying interest charges and guess what.
You see the nation debt going down ?? i don't but go up because every god dam time a democrat president gets in office they pull another stupid stimulus package to think that America is booming its not it never has ..
And that is why the world is what it is and possible world war 3 around the corner 

The system does not work it never has and its ran its course


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Come on man usally pay your debts ? is that what we lost our AAA rating ?? paying your debt is one thing paying only your interest is another, right that is all your paying interest charges and guess what.
> You see the nation debt going down ?? i don't but go up because every god dam time a democrat president gets in office they pull another stupid stimulus package to think that America is booming its not it never has ..
> And that is why the world is what it is and possible world war 3 around the corner
> 
> The system does not work it never has and its ran its course


Oh my god, you just described the reason people loved Ronald Reagan! He stimulated the economy with deficit spending and made everyone feel good. He also modified tax codes to favor the super rich billionaire class. Remember "trickle down"??? We all got trickled on and orange hitler is going to do it again. You can quote me on that. 
The WORST POSSIBLE thing that could happen would be orange hitler dying in office & the religious zealot takes over. Say goodbye to marijuana and legal abortion. He will shut it all down in an effort to impress his version of god (who is not a nice fellow).


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't think most people have a clue of whats coming.


----------



## Growdict (Nov 8, 2016)

Germany 1936


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't think most people have a clue of whats coming.


If republicans control the house, senate, and presidency, the damage they will do is incomprehensible. Remember George Bush giving tax cuts while our country was hemorrhaging blood & treasure in an unjustified war that completely disrupted the middle east??? Why do you think the economy crashed??? 
Trump will be far worse than George Bush. 
I will give him as much respect as the republicunts gave our current president the last 8 years. Watch these obstructionist a-holes call for unity tomorrow morning. And that we should respect our president even if we don't agree with him. Yeah sure, you betcha.
Hang on folks. This is going to get bumpy. Remember, this is the guy who said it's OK for Saudi Arabia to have nukes. SAY WHAT??? 
The only hope we have is that Trump a compulsive liar and didn't mean anything he said.


----------



## Growdict (Nov 8, 2016)

US dollar already dropping. Markets worldwide crashing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 9, 2016)

Hope everyone got their retirement money out of the stock market.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Growdict said:


> US dollar already dropping. Markets worldwide crashing.


The same global corporations that bought and paid for Hillary Clinton do not have the same leash on Donald Trump.

People here should be giddy!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2016)

Growdict said:


> US dollar already dropping. Markets worldwide crashing.


Great. There goes my 401k. 
Thanks republicunts! Orange Hitler isn't even president yet and he's crashing the markets.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

Here comes "Stop & Frisk" America


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 9, 2016)

Shit, this thread will never end now...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2016)

Trumps comeback started when the FBI said it was reopening the email investigation -- then said there was nothing to find & closed it. 
Clearly interference in an election. Maybe Clinton use a page out of Orange Hitlers playbook and not concede. Just sue the shit out of everyone and see what happens...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2016)

We probably won't see Bucky for a while...


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> Hope everyone got their retirement money out of the stock market.



With all those copper pennies, maybe @twostrokenut doesn't look so stupid anymore.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i will bet my account against anyone's that trump will not be president.





Justin-case said:


> With all those copper pennies, maybe @twostrokenut doesn't look so stupid anymore.


Did you know that the current spot price of silver means that the min wage in 1950 was $18.81? Remind me what you advocate the min wage to be today again.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Here comes "Stop & Frisk" America


 We've already been full speed ahead on that since 9-11 unfortunately


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

lets watch the republicans make America great.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> We've already been full speed ahead on that since 9-11 unfortunately


double it now....maybe triple it what the fuck


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Did you know that the current spot price of silver means that the min wage in 1950 was $18.81? Remind me what you advocate the min wage to be today again.



Not quite sure how you equate minimum wage with silver? Humor me please, I promise not to name call, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

trumps is all for law & order & locking people up


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> lets watch the republicans make America great.....


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Not quite sure how you equate minimum wage with silver? Humor me please, I promise not to name call, lol.


Min wage in 1950 was one Dollar. Silver circulated as coinage then. It's a guage. Like a hydrometer, instead of just seeing how drunk you get.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

Your making it hard to keep my promise, one more time please. A gauge of what ?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

if you are buying gold & silver you are betting against the US dollar......how patriotic is that?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if you are buying gold & silver you are betting against the US dollar......how patriotic is that?


Patriotism doesn't pay the bills or help prepare for retirement.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Your making it hard to keep my promise, one more time please. A gauge of what ?


The value of what it takes to purchase silver.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if you are buying gold & silver you are betting against the US dollar......how patriotic is that?


The US Dollar is Defined as one Troy Ounce of Silver, stamped by Mint. How does any American not know this?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 9, 2016)

The bond market is a bubble primed to burst and if it goes we may see another great depression.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

Federal Reserve $1 bill is literally a bill for a Dollar, yet it takes 18-24 of them to purchase one right now. How patriotic is the Federal Reserve?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> The US Dollar is Defined as one Troy Ounce of Silver, stamped by Mint. How does any American not know this?



They got rid of that standard long ago, didn't they?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if you are buying gold & silver you are betting against the US dollar......how patriotic is that?


I don't, but if I find a piece of gold I usually pick it up.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> They got rid of that standard long ago, didn't they?


Not so, still a fact today.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> The value of what it takes to purchase silver.



Even at that Cali is not to far off at fifteen shortly.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

The notes we use today are bills for Dollars @Justin-case


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Even at that Cali is not to far off at fifteen shortly.


Real question. Why is Cali still behind the standard min of 1950?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> The notes we use today are bills for Dollars @Justin-case


Those notes are going to be worth less tomorrow, lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 9, 2016)

The whole system is primed to blow, hope this doesn't trigger it.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Real question. Why is Cali still behind the standard min of 1950?



I agree wages should be higher


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Those notes are going to be worth less tomorrow, lol.


They're worthless today. Everyone needs 15 an hour just to survive, tomorrow 30, next day 60. They're just a medium of exchange. Plenty of others. Why not the same exact notes that say United States Notes instead of Federal Reserve Notes?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> They're worthless today. Everyone needs 15 an hour just to survive, tomorrow 30, next day 60. They're just a medium of exchange. Plenty of others. Why not the same exact notes that say United States Notes instead of Federal Reserve Notes?



Not sure where you're going with that ,but sure.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> I agree wages should be higher


By 1950 standard, Cali would be about to raise the min to $282.15 as you stated earlier. Hell of a standard huh?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> By 1950 standard, Cali would be about to raise the min to $282.15 as you stated earlier. Hell of a standard huh?



A bit far fetched!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 9, 2016)

The value of our money has not been tied to anything since the great depression.


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still alive?


Hey poopy pants, Why yes I am alive. How about you ? are you still alive?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i really hope you are alive.
> 
> check back in for a bit before you have to leave forever due to the bet you took with @see4 .


OK poopy pants, I checked in and* TRUMP SURE DID CRUSH THAT BITCH DIDN"T HE. LOL*


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I could be wrong but I think it's harder to get into Canada than mexico. I mean you don't hear of very many cartels coming into the united states from Canada. At least I don't


I retired.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2016)

heckler73 said:


>


Pepe will have lots of work over the next four years..


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> I have a touchy subject to this right now because technically I'm illegally here by anyone's standards if I'm here longer than 6 months and 6 months go fast and paperwork does not
> since my paperwork is going through process
> If my husband did not have the job he did we could not afford this my first set of paperwork costed 1700$ just to file the fucking request
> 
> right I specifically meant that you can't say Canadians aren't happy with their country though the majority of us are not but we stay because we have access to basic human needs like water that doesn't kill us unlike Mexico


The majority of who???? We stay to have basic needs and water.... well yes I guess, my goals have always been just a bit higher than that lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm just hoping that Trump doesn't go through on all he has said. National stop and frisk and doubling down on the war on drugs.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2016)

Tough choice!!!!


----------



## coloradolivin (Nov 9, 2016)

Does anyone know about bohemian grove? Every president since 1920 has had a direct connection to it. Trump just broke a 100 year curse!!!
​


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey Monica, it's me Bill.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm just hoping that Trump doesn't go through on all he has said. National stop and frisk and doubling down on the war on drugs.


I have a feeling it will be no different than any other politician who fails to deliver on anything they promise once elected.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> Does anyone know about bohemian grove? Every president since 1920 has had a direct connection to it. Trump just broke a 100 year curse!!!
> View attachment 3826504​


Is this the presidential patch out back of the White House, I thought it was a myth.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 9, 2016)

I have a feeling a few Home Depot's will close .


----------



## coloradolivin (Nov 9, 2016)

not only did people vote for trump, they voted for legal weed! 2 cool 
​


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Now wait while he fulfills his promise to sue the weed states.

Remember who you voted for


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Now wait while he fulfills his promise to sue the weed states.
> 
> Remember who you voted for


He never promised to do that.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

D. Trump:
(I'm) strongly opposed to Colorado legalization. "I think it's bad, and I feel strongly about that," Trump said, adding, "They've got a lot of problems going on right now in Colorado, some big problems." 

Sounds quite supportive. And he pandered to the right, pretending to be christian, cozied up to the cops (who all voted for him)


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> D. Trump:
> (I'm) strongly opposed to Colorado legalization. "I think it's bad, and I feel strongly about that," Trump said, adding, "They've got a lot of problems going on right now in Colorado, some big problems."
> 
> Sounds quite supportive. And he pandered to the right, pretending to be christian, cozied up to the cops (who all voted for him)


Your evidence does not support your claim.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> D. Trump:
> (I'm) strongly opposed to Colorado legalization. "I think it's bad, and I feel strongly about that," Trump said, adding, "They've got a lot of problems going on right now in Colorado, some big problems."
> 
> Sounds quite supportive. And he pandered to the right, pretending to be christian, cozied up to the cops (who all voted for him)


Pretended to be Christian? ROFLMAO!!! So did Obama....


----------



## londonfog (Nov 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Pretended to be Christian? ROFLMAO!!! So did Obama....


Damn even in your win you can't keep it honest ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Your evidence does not support your claim.


You sir better hope he keeps his promise, your livelihood depends on people buying homes. Scared poor people don't purchase homes.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You sir better hope he keeps his promise, your livelihood depends on people buying homes. Scared poor people don't purchase homes.


Homes are bought and sold every day by people of all means. I was working in 2005 & 2006 during the foreclosure boom. Investors buy homes when people are too scared to.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Damn even in your win you can't keep it honest ?


When was the last time Obama went to Church? When was the last time he played golf?


----------



## DG1959 (Nov 9, 2016)

It really came down to the fact that WE the people want our country back.
Congratulations to the states that passed their weed measures. Our podunk town did have a ban on any weed sale, not now......


----------



## londonfog (Nov 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Homes are bought and sold every day by people of all means.  I was working in 2005 & 2006 during the foreclosure boom. Investors buy homes when people are too scared to.


Sure guy  you keep that dream alive of making 288,000 a year. Keep me posted on a quarterly update. Trump is the unknown, hell for all I know he might flip again and do things I agree with, but I have the feeling that his presidency will be one of chaos. When do we start building that wall ? What will be the replacement for ObamaCare ? How will we defeat ISIS ? Will the banks get another bailout once they return to the old ways ? I suggest if you don't have at least 425,000 liquid, you better get out and inspect some homes.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Repub pres, repub congress, repub senate and the Supreme Court

How well does ANYONE think weed is gonna fare? Hmmm???

Best case: complete corporate and government control on cannabis.

Worst case: We go back to the 70's thinking


----------



## londonfog (Nov 9, 2016)

DG1959 said:


> It really came down to the fact that WE the people want our country back.
> Congratulations to the states that passed their weed measures. Our podunk town did have a ban on any weed sale, not now......


Who took your country and when ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Repub pres, repub congress, repub senate and the Supreme Court
> 
> How well does ANYONE think weed is gonna fare? Hmmm???
> 
> ...


The nationalization of weed has just hit a wall... Trump likes building walls.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm afraid we just can't grasp how bad this will get for us.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Your evidence does not support your claim.


His own words aren't good enough for you? 
What exactly would be sufficient? Should we hook Orange Hitler up to a polygraph?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'm afraid we just can't grasp how bad this will get for us.


Trump has already says to let the states decide on Marijuana.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> His own words aren't good enough for you?
> What exactly would be sufficient? Should we hook Orange Hitler up to a polygraph?


Rrog said he was going to sue the states on weed and when prompted he posted a statment that donald trump 'Didnt Like It'... That quote does not support his statement that trump is going to sue weed states.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

I didn't even like the 70's.

I will brush up on the use of the term "Gateway Drug"

President
Congress
Senate
Supreme Court


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> By 1950 standard, Cali would be about to raise the min to $282.15 as you stated earlier. Hell of a standard huh?





londonfog said:


> Sure guy  you keep that dream alive of making 288,000 a year. Keep me posted on a quarterly update. Trump is the unknown, hell for all I know he might flip again and do things I agree with, but I have the feeling that his presidency will be one of chaos. When do we start building that wall ? What will be the replacement for ObamaCare ? How will we defeat ISIS ? Will the banks get another bailout once they return to the old ways ? I suggest if you don't have at least 425,000 liquid, you better get out and inspect some homes.



He wrote so many checks his ass can't cash, his biggest supporters will soon be his biggest critics, lol. Broken promises from a lying pos


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Rrog said he was going to sue the states on weed and when prompted he posted a statment that donald trump 'Didnt Like It'... That quote does not support his statement that trump is going to sue weed states.


Yes it absolutely does.


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Pepe will have lots of work over the next four years..


I think Pepe was an election phenomenon. In the Trump presidency, his purpose will be different, probably becoming a tool of criticism, mainly. It does go to show the power of "meme magic" as a propaganda tool, though.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 9, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes it absolutely does.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2016)

What's the matter with Barron Trump?


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What's the matter with Barron Trump?


He will be bigger than Bat-boy for the tabloids. Da kidz gonna be YUUUUGE!

128.843 Mn people voted out of 231,556,622...55.6%


----------



## coloradolivin (Nov 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What's the matter with Barron Trump?


theres a theory that barron is the only trump to receive 50 immunization shots as a month year old, and has autism as a result. Im pretty sure trump has posted a anti-vaxx tweet (something I disagree with him on)​


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## coloradolivin (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 15, 2016)

Crickets....... I'm so used to reading all the fighting in here..


----------



## coloradolivin (Nov 16, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Crickets....... I'm so used to reading all the fighting in here..


A republican won wisconsin. that is enough to give all americans pause!
 ​


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 16, 2016)

coloradolivin said:


> A republican won wisconsin. that is enough to give all americans pause!
> View attachment 3832057​



Lol, you're going to be sooo disappointed


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 18, 2016)

AwdBall said:


> It`s President Trump now, and you are disappointed.



Disappointed there's a racist masonginist liar, that couldn't garner the popular vote, not even in his own city, is in the white house. Yes , I am and I'm not the only one.

Thx alot, Fuck off and die loser


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 18, 2016)

AwdBall said:


> When the popular vote becomes part of the Election process, it will matter. When Michigan and NH come back with results, your honey`s numbers will change. Notice Hillary is not leading the dump Trump charge. After Dec 19, you`ll understand.
> 
> I didn`t lose,....you did.



You'll always be a loser, no matter what.lol


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 18, 2016)

AwdBall said:


> Take your fury out on me all you wish, it wont make Hillary and your prediction happen.


Hahaha!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2016)

So how long tell they start the wall


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So how long tell they start the wall


January 2017


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> So how long tell they start the wall





NLXSK1 said:


> January 2017


oh, you poor stupid cucks.

he got you to blame all your failures in life on mexicans, but it ain't so.

the only one you two losers have to blame for all your failures in life are yourselves.

there will be no wall.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, you poor stupid cucks.
> 
> he got you to blame all your failures in life on mexicans, but it ain't so.
> 
> ...


I hope you're wrong.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> January 2017


You guys were conned ain't no Wall going to be built, sorry Suckers!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> You guys were conned ain't no Wall going to be built, sorry Suckers!


What exactly is your evidence for this statement?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What exactly is your evidence for this statement?


Man you are one gullible fool.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Man you are one gullible fool.


I am a gullible fool for asking for evidence?


----------



## spandy (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh really?

The wall is now going to be 10 feet taller...


----------



## londonfog (Nov 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am a gullible fool for asking for evidence?


Do you really think he is about to build a wall ? He already said some will be a fence.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you really think he is about to build a wall ? He already said some will be a fence.


It's already a fence tho, about 50% of it.

Obama has set the cash aside for considerable upgrades too.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you really think he is about to build a wall ? He already said some will be a fence.


And?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 29, 2016)

First everyone said he had no chance at be potus. Now there's no way he's putting up a wall. He better put up that damn wall.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 29, 2016)

If you haven't noticed Donald has a big ego. He's going to do what he said to try and ensure that everyone that doubts him is proven wrong.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> He better put up that damn wall.





MrStickyScissors said:


> He's going to do what he said


you poor dumb cuck.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What exactly is your evidence for this statement?


When he flaps his lips. He has a long history of b.s.'ing folks.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> When he flaps his lips. He has a long history of b.s.'ing folks.


But when he says he is going to build something he generally gets it done on time and under budget. He has a long history of that too.

So, all you have is conjecture based upon speculation with large grains of butthurt.

We will see what happens.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> But when he says he is going to build something he generally gets it done on time and under budget. He has a long history of that too.
> 
> So, all you have is conjecture based upon speculation with large grains of butthurt.
> 
> We will see what happens.


He says a lot of things many of which is bs he said he was building a wall and Mexico was going to pay for it....ok sure they are. Trump is in the habit of doing things with other people's money so he says shit like this and gullible folks like you eat that shit up like gospel.

I guess you also believe that he can declare bankruptcy when he and his swampmates fuck up the economy maybe he'll just pay us back with pennies on the dollar like he did with those contractors at his Jersey casinos, eh?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> But when he says he is going to build something he generally gets it done on time and under budget. He has a long history of that too.
> 
> So, all you have is conjecture based upon speculation with large grains of butthurt.
> 
> We will see what happens.


When he builds something he makes a steady income from what he built. The Wall will not be producing an income that will line his pockets


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 30, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> First everyone said he had no chance at be potus. Now there's no way he's putting up a wall. He better put up that damn wall.


Lot of people did say that huh? Who were the most notable members saying this that stood out in your opinion?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 30, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> He says a lot of things many of which is bs he said he was building a wall and Mexico was going to pay for it....ok sure they are. Trump is in the habit of doing things with other people's money so he says shit like this and gullible folks like you eat that shit up like gospel.
> 
> I guess you also believe that he can declare bankruptcy when he and his swampmates fuck up the economy maybe he'll just pay us back with pennies on the dollar like he did with those contractors at his Jersey casinos, eh?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> He says a lot of things many of which is bs he said he was building a wall and Mexico was going to pay for it....ok sure they are. Trump is in the habit of doing things with other people's money so he says shit like this and gullible folks like you eat that shit up like gospel.
> 
> I guess you also believe that he can declare bankruptcy when he and his swampmates fuck up the economy maybe he'll just pay us back with pennies on the dollar like he did with those contractors at his Jersey casinos, eh?


Trump didnt put us 20 trillion in debt. You have Barak Hussein Obama to thank for at least half that...


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Trump didnt put us 20 trillion in debt. You have Barak Hussein Obama to thank for at least half that...


Most of the debt was bailouts started under W and humongous tax cut also under W that continued under Obama but nothing compared to what's about to happen under the Trump administration, talk about big Government you ain't seen nothing yet. Happens every time never fails Republicans blow up the economy then Democrats step in and fix it, can you name any Republican Prez who lowered spending? Name him! In our lifetime not 100 or 200 years ago, I'll wait.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Most of the debt was bailouts started under W and humongous tax cut also under W that continued under Obama but nothing compared to what's about to happen under the Trump administration, talk about big Government you ain't seen nothing yet. Happens every time never fails Republicans blow up the economy then Democrats step in and fix it, can you name any Republican Prez who lowered spending? Name him! In our lifetime not 100 or 200 years ago, I'll wait.


No Democrat has lowered spending either. That is what I have been trying to get through to you.

The politicians have put us 20 trillion dollars in debt.

Trump is not a Republican and he is not a politician.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> No Democrat has lowered spending either. That is what I have been trying to get through to you.
> 
> The politicians have put us 20 trillion dollars in debt.
> 
> Trump is not a Republican and he is not a politician.


Nice dance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> No Democrat has lowered spending either.


except for bill clinton and barack obama.

you goddamn stooge.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Nice dance.


can't wait to see what he says after trump runs a 3 trillion dollar deficit in one year alone.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> can't wait to see what he says after trump runs a 3 trillion dollar deficit in one year alone.



Trump chumps will never admit anything. They are too stupid (read: stubborn) to say something bad about their chumpness. 

So they will blame it on Obama.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 1, 2016)

You really got to hand it to this POS he knows his audience he knows exactly what buttons to push and was able to pull off the greatest con of his life make millions of folks vote against their best interest all the while showing his hole cards that he was a hypocrite/conman.

I guess many of the same folks that voted for Trump (businessman) also voted for "W" (businessmen) and we all know how great of a President he turned out to be. All of the ethnic/gender breakdown of folks who supported Trump voted for this fool except one...college educated white women the very same ones who will suffer the most under his policies, so much for education I guess. He did better with latinos in the mid west and southwestern states, shocking but true Latino media has been unkind to them lately.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> can't wait to see what he says after trump runs a 3 trillion dollar deficit in one year alone.


He'll blame Democrats. It was Obama's fault. The Medicare privatization bill that the Democrats blocked -- that's what caused the budget deficit, not the tax cuts!!!!! Sanctuary Cities caused it. It will definitely not be due to Trump's transgressions. Man baby alert!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He'll blame Democrats. It was Obama's fault. The Medicare privatization bill that the Democrats blocked -- that's what caused the budget deficit, not the tax cuts!!!!! Sanctuary Cities caused it. It will definitely not be due to Trump's transgressions. Man baby alert!


i've been in contact with my city council members to make sure that they will petition for my town to be a sanctuary city. will be attending every city council meeting with as many people as i can take with me too.

so far, three towns/cities around denver have already done so.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2016)

California is a sanctuary state....


----------



## b4ds33d (Dec 1, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Trump chumps will never admit anything. They are too stupid (read: stubborn) to say something bad about their chumpness.
> 
> So they will blame it on Obama.


oh the salt is strong with you huh?? the fact you'll lump everyone who supports a politician into one group shows your inability to grasp any higher level concepts. the world always needs ditch diggers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> the fact you'll lump everyone who supports a politician into one group shows your inability to grasp any higher level concepts.


YEAH!

some of the trump lovers just want to eradicate jews, while others want to exterminate the jews.

trump lovers are a very diverse group that way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> YEAH!
> 
> some of the trump lovers just want to eradicate jews, while others want to exterminate the jews.
> 
> trump lovers are a very diverse group that way.


i just want to exterminate gays. Is that allright
?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Trump chumps will never admit anything. They are too stupid (read: stubborn) to say something bad about their chumpness.
> 
> So they will blame it on Obama.


Like they were blaming Obama for Bush.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 2, 2016)

I wonder what it will take for all the Trumpanzees to realize he's a con man. He isn't even President yet and he has backed off banning all Muslims, he has backed off deporting all illegal immigrants, he's not talking about the wall anymore, he's not repealing Obamacare anymore - just modifying it, he's not appointing a special prosecutor to jail Hillary Clinton - claims she has suffered enough and that he likes the Clintons - so much for the "lock her up" chant at the rallies, and he has appointed 3 billionaires from wall street to his cabinet - 2 of which to head the treasury and commerce dept. - so much for "drain the swamp".


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2016)

MickFoster said:


> I wonder what it will take for all the Trumpanzees to realize he's a con man.


well, the young white trumpys will get a wake up call when welfare is gone and the old white trumpys will get the same call when medicare is gone. 

grab a fatty and a bottle of scotch, this is gonna be fun!


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 2, 2016)

I forgot to mention that during his campaign he also said that under no circumstances would he settle with all the people who were suing him for his Trump University scam. Within 10 days after the election he settled.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 2, 2016)

MickFoster said:


> I wonder what it will take for all the Trumpanzees to realize he's a con man. He isn't even President yet and he has backed off banning all Muslims, he has backed off deporting all illegal immigrants, he's not talking about the wall anymore, he's not repealing Obamacare anymore - just modifying it, he's not appointing a special prosecutor to jail Hillary Clinton - claims she has suffered enough and that he likes the Clintons - so much for the "lock her up" chant at the rallies, and he has appointed 3 billionaires from wall street to his cabinet - 2 of which to head the treasury and commerce dept. - so much for "drain the swamp".



Yeah, and all while he tells the trump chumps that he "won in a landslide!" and all of the idiots cheer. I guess those 2.6 million votes less than Hillary got does not matter.

And all of the idiots cheer!

Apparently no matter how much bullshit he spouts, his idiot supporters cheer like they believe it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 2, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, and all while he tells the trump chumps that he "won in a landslide!" and all of the idiots cheer. I guess those 2.6 million votes less than Hillary got does not matter.
> 
> And all of the idiots cheer!
> 
> Apparently no matter how much bullshit he spouts, his idiot supporters cheer like they believe it.


True

Goes to show that the old saying "you cannot help stupid" is very true.

Look at his supporter..poor uneducated racist people in the majority.

I have no problem with poor and/or uneducated people. Im not rich Harvard grad.

But stupid racists should not have a right to vote and should have their internet privileges revoked.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2016)

MickFoster said:


> I forgot to mention that during his campaign he also said that under no circumstances would he settle with all the people who were suing him for his Trump University scam. Within 10 days after the election he settled.


also said that the way to keep companies from moving overseas was to hit them with a 35% tariff. now, a 7 million donation from the taxpayers of Indiana and Carrier is still moving almost a 1000 jobs to Mexico


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 2, 2016)

Nothing but Bullshit from Trump! So much so that the term bullshit will be changed again, all because of repuke presidents.

Just like when the idiot Bush was spewing so much bullshit that the word was changed to Bushshit, forever sparing the Bull from people demeaning his droppings. Now we will be using the term trumpshit to easily describe the constant crap that comes from his mouth.

And the idiot trump chumps cheer!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, and all while he tells the trump chumps that he "won in a landslide!" and all of the idiots cheer. I guess those 2.6 million votes less than Hillary got does not matter.
> 
> And all of the idiots cheer!
> 
> Apparently no matter how much bullshit he spouts, his idiot supporters cheer like they believe it.


hillary won the popular vote (2.6 million and growing) by 40 times the margin of trump's electoral college win (68,000 votes and shrinking).

his electoral win ranks 45th out of 54 electoral college wins in our history.

but it was a landslide!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> On the other hand we got Hillary 'Goldman Sachs' Clinton....


LOL!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 13, 2016)

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/politics/2016/12/12/records-many-votes-detroits-precincts/95363314/

*Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts*

Voting machines in more than one-third of all Detroit precincts registered more votes than they should have during last month’s presidential election, according to Wayne County records prepared at the request of The Detroit News.

Detailed reports from the office of Wayne County Clerk Cathy Garrett show optical scanners at 248 of the city’s 662 precincts, or 37 percent, tabulated more ballots than the number of voters tallied by workers in the poll books.




I'm sure this is just an isolated incident.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 13, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Trump chumps will never admit anything. They are too stupid (read: stubborn) to say something bad about their chumpness.
> 
> So they will blame it on Obama.


Trump is a sneaky bastard... no one believes he is perfect. however, the disinformation (not misinformation) is at CTR (correct the record) levels here on this website.

However, I agree his cabinet picks SUCK


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Dec 13, 2016)

*TO ALL THE PEOPLE ON HERE WHO FALSELY SAID TRUMP WAS AGAINST MARIJUANA





*


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/politics/2016/12/12/records-many-votes-detroits-precincts/95363314/
> 
> *Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts*
> 
> ...


*YOU FORGOT TO INCLUDE THAT THEY WERE OFF BY A FEW AT MOST.*

■236 precincts in balance — equal numbers of voters counted by workers and machines

■248 precincts with too many votes and no explanation (77 were 1 over; 62 were 2 over, 37 were 3 over, 20 were 4 over, 52 were 5 or more over).

■144 precincts with too few votes and no explanation (81 were 1 under, 29 were 2 under; 19 were 3 under; 7 were 4 under; 8 were 5 or more under)

■34 precincts out of balance but with an explanation


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *TO ALL THE PEOPLE ON HERE WHO FALSELY SAID TRUMP WAS AGAINST MARIJUANA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHILE A YOUTUBE VIDEO FROM "911INZIDEJOB83" MAY BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR THE ABJECT MORONS AMONG US, I WILL LISTEN TO WHAT HIS ATTORNEY GENERAL SAYS INSTEAD.

 *


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> It is extremely hard being an immigrant because I cannot work here or do anything of any purpose To support our household
> It isn't easy


I have a solution to your problem.Get your citizenship or get the hell out.


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I have a solution to your problem.Get your citizenship or get the hell out.


ya you realize you dont just get citizenship right?
you have to apply in the mean time you cant work.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I have a solution to your problem.Get your citizenship or get the hell out.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

direwolf71 said:


> How about we start penalizing companies that hire illegals and pay them neXT to nothing, this is a huge problem that effects wages for citizens and so much more. Most of them cross to work and if they can't get jobs here then why risk it, stay home. Also Donald Trump is NOT the answer for this country. I never thought it would be possible but his idiocy drives well beyond that of GW Bush. SMFH


How about we do what Trump plans on doing and send them all back where they came from.
They come here,take our jobs and then send the money to their relatives in Mexico.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *TO ALL THE PEOPLE ON HERE WHO FALSELY SAID TRUMP WAS AGAINST MARIJUANA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trumpterds always say that one should not take Trump's words literally. That's what they say. Because Trump says a lot of things and many times he conflicts with what he said earlier. He's done the same about MJ. 

So, I'll just look at what he does. And I'll remember what he said but I don't trust that.

What he did was appoint Sessions as AG.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> ya you realize you dont just get citizenship right?
> you have to apply in the mean time you cant work.


Have you applied?
I have no problem with people being here legally.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

i don't think @big bud 56 realizes much of anything.

but he is a devout christian, so he should probably listen to his own scripture:


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> How about we do what Trump plans on doing and send them all back where they came from.
> They come here,take our jobs and then send the money to their relatives in Mexico.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> How about we do what Trump plans on doing and send them all back where they came from.
> They come here,take our jobs and then send the money to their relatives in Mexico.


Trump doesn't say he will do that now. He says other stuff now. 

How's his anti free trade stance doing now that he's appointed a whole lot of free trade CEOs? Wanna bet the he doesn't say that stuff any more too?

Face it bud, you've been shagged.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> How about we do what Trump plans on doing and send them all back where they came from.
> They come here,take our jobs and then send the money to their relatives in Mexico.


you're so unskilled that a foreigner without a work permit can just take your job?

LOL

and once they take that job and earn their money, it is theirs. not yours. so stop trying to tell them what to do with it.

you think i like the fact that you spend your money on 'larry the cable guy' t-shirts, keurig coffee makers, and chic-fil-A?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

why is dog spelled backwards god?

and why did jesus turn dirty water to wine instead of clean water?


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Have you applied?
> I have no problem with people being here legally.


obviously. 
you still cant work without a work visa or green card. maybe next time bother to read my posts before going all trump o manic and telling me to get the hell out of the country


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think @big bud 56 realizes much of anything.
> 
> but he is a devout christian, so he should probably listen to his own scripture:
> 
> View attachment 3852726





Fogdog said:


> Trump doesn't say he will do that now. He says other stuff now.
> 
> How's his anti free trade stance doing now that he's appointed a whole lot of free trade CEOs? Wanna bet the he doesn't sat that stuff any more too?
> 
> Face it bud, you've been shagged.


I can't wait until Trump proves all of you wrong.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> why is dog spelled backwards god?
> 
> and why did jesus turn dirty water to wine instead of clean water?


Jesus turned water into wine because he wanted to give everybody a drink. Jesus has more sense than dry evangelists.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> obviously.
> you still cant work without a work visa or green card. maybe next time bother to read my posts before going all trump o manic and telling me to get the hell out of the country


Awfully decent of you to reply so politely, especially considering that he's a malignant racist inbreeder.

He's just cranky because they switched the kkk rally from Friday to Monday....


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I can't wait until Trump proves all of you wrong.


And I can't wait until you are in the ground. Anything else?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I can't wait until Trump proves all of you wrong.


How would you know? Trump changes what he says he'll do almost daily. 

He said he'd deport everybody here illegally within a year of taking office. He's now saying he won't deport everybody who is here illegally. Only the criminals. And he won't break up families. So, what is it? What he said he would do or what he said he would do? 

He said he'd create a deportation police force. He also said he wouldn't create a deportation force. So, what is it? What he said he would do or what he said he would do?

Face it bud, you've been shagged.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Face it bud, you've been shagged.


They _all_ have, dude....


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> telling me to get the hell out of the country


take a case of molson extra under each arm and get the f out!!!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> take a case of molson extra under each arm and get the f out!!!!


Damnit stop selling Canadian. Beer here


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> obviously.
> you still cant work without a work visa or green card. maybe next time bother to read my posts before going all trump o manic and telling me to get the hell out of the country





Fogdog said:


> How would you know? Trump changes what he says he'll do almost daily.
> 
> He said he'd deport everybody here illegally within a year of taking office. He's now saying he won't deport everybody who is here illegally. Only the criminals. And he won't break up families. So, what is it? What he said he would do or what he said he would do?
> 
> ...


Maybe he says those things to play all of you.
He's not going to reveal his strategies to the public.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He said he'd create a deportation police force.


i'm building some barracks here at the compound to harbor any and all single hispanic late teens as a safe zone and pre-deportation facility


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Maybe he says those things to play all of you.
> He's not going to reveal his strategies to the public.


Ah yes the great mastermind Donald trump 
Fooling everyone with his twitter account 

*rubs hands together evilly* *whispers* 
Yes yes yes I've fooled them all


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Maybe he says those things to play all of you.
> He's not going to reveal his strategies to the public.


Dumber Than a Mud Fence!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Damnit stop selling Canadian. Beer here


and take your friggin poutine and back bacon along with it! it's aboot time you got the f' out


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> and take your friggin poutine and back bacon along with it! it's aboot time you got the f' out


First off 
Of what I can remember Canadian bacon and poutine tasting like
You were lucky to have such a privilege of tasting such wonderful exquisite cuisine


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> take a case of molson extra under each arm and get the f out!!!!


True story: Border patrol (Hudson River/near Akwesasne Reservation) nearly stripped my car in the mid-90s because we had a trunk filled with Molson and Labatt quarts and the guy said he "smelled marijuana".



Spoiler


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> First off
> Of what I can remember Canadian bacon and poutine tasting like
> You were lucky to have such a privilege of tasting such wonderful exquisite cuisine


i loved traveling to CA. me and 2 buddies took a train from trenton nj to montreal to quebec city back in 87. 3 high school dudes with cash running wild where we could buy beers, smokes. and went skiing on mt ste anne if i remember the ski resort


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> First off
> Of what I can remember Canadian bacon and poutine tasting like
> You were lucky to have such a privilege of tasting such wonderful exquisite cuisine


I am a poutine connoisseur. Smoked meat in Montreal, as well. I wonder if Parc Safari and Granby Zoo still operate? Good times, good times...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I can't wait until Trump proves all of you wrong.





big bud 56 said:


> Maybe he says those things to play all of you.
> He's not going to reveal his strategies to the public.


Trump has no plans other than to enrich himself and his kleptocrat buddies. He says what he wants when he wants to and doesn't care if he conflicts with earlier statements. 

So what is it? Is he really going to deport all illegals or will he allow those with US families to stay? Or is it that he'll let those who haven't comitted a crime stay? He's said all these things within the past few months. Trump says all those things to fool you. I have no idea what he's going to do and quite factually, neither do you.

And what is he doing with Russia? Why has he appointed a cabinet full of free-trade CEO's? How is that going to "bring back the jobs"?

Face it bud, you've been shagged


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump has no plans other than to enrich himself and his kleptocrat buddies. He says what he wants when he wants to and doesn't care if he conflicts with earlier statements.
> 
> So what is it? Is he really going to deport all illegals or will he allow those with US families to stay? Or is it that he'll let those who haven't comitted a crime stay? He's said all these things within the past few months. Trump says all those things to fool you. I have no idea what he's going to do and quite factually, neither do you.
> 
> ...


my question and a serious one. how long til the sheeple wake up and realize they are getting bent over too? i'm ready to get rid of him now and he's still 6 weeks from actually being Pres. scary.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

"big bud 56 ► sunni I see that you're a staff member and i have expressed to RIU that people on here break the rules that you people set and you do nothing about it,WHY??"



The REAL question is "WHY??" are you such a racist cockroach?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I can't wait until Trump proves all of you wrong.


trump is gonna prove the bible wrong?

you are not bright.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> my question and a serious one. how long til the sheeple wake up and realize they are getting bent over too? i'm ready to get rid of him now and he's still 6 weeks from actually being Pres. scary.


I don't know. Their ability to cling to made up shit is amazing. I think I'll ask Bud about pizzagate next time. Maybe Russian interference. Or Trump's Exon buddy's willingness to sell out Ukraine for Putin's good will. (shudder)

I'm so going to hate what Trump's GOP does to this country over the next few years but no way to stop it. We just have to endure and pick up the pieces when idiots like Bud finally get jobbed enough that they take back their support. 

For now, I must admit that I'm enjoying being in the opposition. Let Bud defend the Traitor in Chief. I'll laugh among the skulls. That's all I can do right now.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I am a poutine connoisseur. Smoked meat in Montreal, as well. I wonder if Parc Safari and Granby Zoo still operate? Good times, good times...



Back when I ate meat, which was 40 years ago, I tried smoking some meat once.

I just couldn't keep it lit.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Back when I ate meat, which was 40 years ago, I tried smoking some meat once.
> 
> I just couldn't keep it lit.







Regarding not eating meat, I lived as a vegetarian for many years. I never felt better, truth told. Then I got a job running a steakhouse, and welllllll......


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Back when I ate meat, which was 40 years ago, I tried smoking some meat once.
> 
> I just couldn't keep it lit.


you gotta light it at both ends.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

All of you are very entertaining and you make me laugh.
I'm really going to love the next 4 years and hopefully 8 watching Trump turn this country around and giving it back to the people.
You are all in for a huge shock and you won't even know what hit you until it's too late.
This is going to be fun.
I'm happy while all of you will be miserable.
That's all the satisfaction I need so go ahead and trash me and call me names like little children.
It just shows how miserable you all are.
It's sad that in only 8 years of Obama that he has created the weak minded like yourselves.
You have all been duped by Obama and now you have to suffer through Trump.
Bottom line,you can't do a damn thing about it besides wine and bitch which isn't going to get you anywhere except some kind of twisted self gratification.
It's sad that all of your lives are so miserable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I'm happy while all of you will be miserable.


first f all, i believe that's called "patriotism".

second, your side won, and you are still angry as shit. so calling us miserable is just projection.

your penis is tiny and you have forsaken your own religion.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you gotta light it at both ends.






big bud 56 said:


> All of you are very entertaining and you make me laugh.
> I'm really going to love the next 4 years and hopefully 8 watching Trump turn this country around and giving it back to the people.
> You are all in for a huge shock and you won't even know what hit you until it's too late.
> This is going to be fun.
> ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> For now, I must admit that I'm enjoying being in the opposition. Let Bud defend the Traitor in Chief. I'll laugh among the skulls. That's all I can do right now.


i agree. it is kinda nice to be teh one to criticize fuhrer trump after seeing obama get shot down by the gop day after day.

now it's the gop in charge.

the best part which makes me giggle inside is the ones who were the biggest trump supporters are the ones who are going to be worse for wear after 4 yrs


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3852765
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852764


yummy, me likey bulbous sausage!!


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i agree. it is kinda nice to be teh one to criticize fuhrer trump after seeing obama get shot down by the gop day after day.
> 
> now it's the gop in charge.
> 
> the best part which makes me giggle inside is the ones who were the biggest trump supporters are the ones who are going to be worse for wear after 4 yrs


That's funny dude,keep me laughing


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> All of you are very entertaining and you make me laugh.
> I'm really going to love the next 4 years and hopefully 8 watching Trump turn this country around and giving it back to the people.
> You are all in for a huge shock and you won't even know what hit you until it's too late.
> This is going to be fun.
> ...


Tell me true, Bud.

What do you expect to happen to jobs during the Trump era?

How many jobs will be created?
What about real wages indexed to inflation? Will wages for the lower third income bracket go up or down?

What do you expect to happen to social security? Will they privatize social security and make seniors purchase private Medicare insurance?

What do you expect to happen to crime in the US? Will the rate of violent crime go up or down? By how much?

What about the Middle East? Will the US have more or fewer soldiers in the US in 2019?

What about war? Will the US declare war on a nation while under Trump?

What about national security? Will there be a major terrorist attack on the US that kills more than a hundred people within the next four years?

Are any of these issues important to how you feel about Trump's presidency? Which ones. What would cause you to vote against him in 2020?


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "big bud 56 ► sunni I see that you're a staff member and i have expressed to RIU that people on here break the rules that you people set and you do nothing about it,WHY??"
> 
> View attachment 3852753
> 
> The REAL question is "WHY??" are you such a racist cockroach?


Because I can be


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> yummy, me likey bulbous sausage!!


Wifey is getting me a box of *these* for Christmas:







Spoiler


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Because I can be


*You* exercise *your* 'rights' and *I'll* exercise *mine*, eh?


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Tell me true, Bud.
> 
> What do you expect to happen to jobs during the Trump era?
> 
> ...


I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
I would answer you but no matter what I said it wouldn't be the right answer so I'm not going to answer you.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wifey is getting me a box of *these* for Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 3852766
> 
> ...


that's nice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> That's funny dude,keep me laughing


sure. thing.

what's the difference between a 12 yr old boy and a 12 yr girl?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> I would answer you but no matter what I said it wouldn't be the right answer so I'm not going to answer you.


So, in other words, you have no expectations regarding the Trump presidency? Jobs and wages could go down. A major recession could happen. A major terrorist strike could take place. Any or all of these could happen and you'd still support Trump?


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *You* exercise *your* 'rights' and *I'll* exercise *mine*, eh?
> 
> View attachment 3852769


Violence is always the answer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I would answer you but no matter what I said it wouldn't be the right answer so I'm not going to answer you.


Sig worthy!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> How many jobs will be created?


380 carrier jobs. it only cost the taxpayers of indiana 7 mil to keep them and guess what,, the plant is gonna be shut down in 18 months anyway. SAD!

oh, he's gonna save coal too. 

so between mitch mcconnell and the new coal miners. that would be 32 new jobs created.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sig worthy!
> 
> View attachment 3852770


That is funny dude,is that you?


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> 380 carrier jobs. it only cost the taxpayers of indiana 7 mil to keep them and guess what,, the plant is gonna be shut down in 18 months anyway. SAD!
> 
> oh, he's gonna save coal too.
> 
> so between mitch mcconnell and the new coal miners. that would be 32 new jobs created.


You keep the jokes coming man,you're too funny.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> 380 carrier jobs. it only cost the taxpayers of indiana 7 mil to keep them and guess what,, the plant is gonna be shut down in 18 months anyway. SAD!
> 
> oh, he's gonna save coal too.
> 
> so between mitch mcconnell and the new coal miners. that would be 32 new jobs created.


I should also ask about the debt. How does @big bud 56 think about the national debt? It increased 9 trillion while Obama was in office (8 years). Hey Bud, do you think it would be OK if Trump added $5 Trillion or more to the national debt over the next four years? Would that be OK?

What if the CBO projected 10 Trillion added to the national debt over 10 years. Would that be OK?

Come on man, you say you will be glad to see Trump prove us all wrong. I'm just trying to figure out what that means. Are you a coward and afraid to say something that makes sense? Or are you just a Troll?


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Violence is always the answer.


Speak up, can't hear you....


----------



## see4 (Dec 13, 2016)

Now that's funny.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Speak up, can't hear you....
> 
> View attachment 3852774


No you didn't strike a nerve,you're just disturbed.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3852775
> 
> Now that's funny.




L-O-L


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> No you didn't strike a nerve,you're just disturbed.


Hey Big Bud, Is it ok with you if Trump ran up the debt by 10 trillion over the next 10 years?

Let me see....360 jobs, well heck I'll round that up to 1000 just like Trump does.

Hmmm, 10 Trillion dollars in additional debt

$10,000,000,000/1000 jobs = $1,000,000 additional debt for each job added.

Don't like this estimate of Trump's jobs success? Then give me something to work with. How many new jobs do you think Trump will add over the next four years and how much debt do you think he will add or subtract with his tax cut/economic programs?

Face it, Bud, you've been shagged.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hey Big Bud, Is it ok with you if Trump ran up the debt by 10 trillion over the next 10 years?
> 
> Let me see....360 jobs, well heck I'll round that up to 1000 just like Trump does.
> 
> ...


You seem to know all about it so you figure it out.
i'm just here to have a good laugh.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> You seem to know all about it so you figure it out.
> i'm just here to have a good laugh.


Actually, I'm having a really good laugh at YOU. 

So, thanks for that.

Face it Bud, you've been shagged. LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, I'm having a really good laugh at YOU.
> 
> So, thanks for that.
> 
> Face it Bud, you've been shagged. LOL


Crreeeeeeeepyyyyy! She's got a *wide* mouth and NICE teef!


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, I'm having a really good laugh at YOU.
> 
> So, thanks for that.
> 
> Face it Bud, you've been shagged. LOL


i guess we're both having a good laugh then.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> You seem to know all about it so you figure it out.
> i'm just here to have a good laugh.



For fifty nine I'm surprised at how little you know, sad, pathetic.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Crreeeeeeeepyyyyy! She's got a *wide* mouth and NICE teef!


Yeah, it was creepy. Too much creepy. I changed it to just a mean spirited laugh. Closer to my point anyway.

Hey, what's for dinner? Lebanese? Going to invite anybody over?


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> For fifty nine I'm surprised at how little you know, sad, pathetic.


That is one funny statement you calling me sad and pathetic,now that's funny.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> i guess we're both having a good laugh then.


Actually, you seem to be more chickenshit than anything. Started out bold but can't hold your own. You should go back to the little kid side of the pool.

So, what about a recession? Are you OK with Trump causing a major recession like Bush jr did?

Face it Bud, you've been shagged. I'll bet you lose your job over something Trump does.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just smoke more,it will help with all of your mental health problems and there are a whole bunch of them here.
http://newstarget.com/2016-02-01-marijuana-can-help-reduce-the-frequency-of-mental-health-problems.html


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> That is one funny statement you calling me sad and pathetic,now that's funny.



Nobody likes a troll kick rocks, jebus boi


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, you seem to be more chickenshit than anything. Started out bold but can't hold your own. You should go back to the little kid side of the pool.
> 
> So, what about a recession? Are you OK with Trump causing a major recession like Bush jr did?
> 
> Face it Bud, you've been shagged. I'll bet you lose your job over something Trump does.


You are funny with short term memory.
I'm not going to discuss it with you or any of your loony bin friends.
You just all keep amusing me.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Nobody likes a troll kick rocks, jebus boi


yeah and I live under a bridge so don't cross that bridge.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, it was creepy. Too much creepy. I changed it to just a mean spirited laugh. Closer to my point anyway.
> 
> Hey, what's for dinner? Lebanese? Going to invite anybody over?


NO Lebanese, I only get to savor that (unless I do it myself, ugh) a few times per year. 

Gonna do some eggs and maybe roasted veggies for later....gotta try out my new oven, purely as a 'safety test', you understand.


Here are some sweeeet (like sugar, for *real*) little cebollitas, roasted in a simple oil and sazon, and some candied yams to go along:





*BONUS* pic, Israeli pickles:


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> You are funny with short term memory.
> I'm not going to discuss it with you or any of your loony bin friends.
> You just all keep amusing me.


Uhh, so you have no expectations for Trump. You are happy because people who know more than you are unhappy.

So, would you be ok with Trump if you to lost your job during a Trump-caused recession? 

Face it Bud, you've been shagged.


----------



## Rayne (Dec 13, 2016)

Facts worth repeating:
1. In international law the United States of America does not equal America.
2. In international law "Countries" are persons and are called "States."


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Uhh, so you have no expectations for Trump. You are happy because people who know more than you are unhappy.
> 
> So, would you be ok with Trump if you to lost your job during a Trump-caused recession?
> 
> Face it Bud, you've been shagged.


Yes I am very happy that you are all so unhappy and miserable.
Your misery amuses me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Yes I am very happy that you are all so unhappy and miserable.
> Your misery amuses me.


you are welcome

put up some more of your grow pics. that makes my pee pee tingle


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> yeah and I live under a bridge so don't cross that bridge.



Wrong, say your house looks pretty nice for a cuckhold. Did you get that feeling, oh never mind


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Facts worth repeating:
> 1. In international law the United States of America does not equal America.
> 2. In international law "Countries" are persons and are called "States."


True that

But we call ourselves 'mericans. In our laws, corporations are people.

why does this confuse?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> http://newstarget.com


that's propaganda, not news.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you are welcome
> 
> put up some more of your grow pics. that makes my pee pee tingle


Here you go


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Wrong, say your house looks pretty nice for a cuckhold. Did you get that feeling, oh never mind


LOL @ pic! Dude looks like Sylvester Ritter, the 'Junkyard Dog'!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Yes I am very happy that you are all so unhappy and miserable.
> Your misery amuses me.


This does not surprise me. Nor do I care how you feel.

Except you are forcing that smile. You got owned here, bud. But Trump owned you first. 

Face it Bud, you've been shagged.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This does not surprise me. Nor do I care how you feel.
> 
> Except you are forcing that smile. You got owned here, bud. But Trump owned you first.
> 
> Face it Bud, you've been shagged.


And the jokes just keep on coming from someone who is a joke.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Yes I am very happy that you are all so unhappy and miserable.
> Your misery amuses me.



Lol, you don't even have a job to lose. Your wife is fucking some other dude. Your saggy old balls are knocking around between your knees. Your life sucks, it couldn't get any worse so what the hell, right.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Here you go


in pic number 3, i see an IQ deficiency for sure. better chekc that out


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Here you go


that is one kickass cardboard tent!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> And the jokes just keep on coming from someone who is a joke.


Ahhhaaahaaahaaaa

Such a forced schoolyard loser saying whatever he can make up to save face. But I can't claim victory here. Trump shagged you and I'm not interested in sloppy seconds. Besides, women interest me, not school boys.

Go back to the kiddie pool boy. The water is too deep for you here.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Lol, you don't even have a job to lose. Your wife is fucking some other dude. Your saggy old balls are knocking around between your knees. Your life sucks, it couldn't get any worse so what the hell, right.


You are really one funny dude.
You are making me laugh so hard I gotta pee.
My side hurts I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that is one kickass cardboard tent!


it can be used as a homeless shelter between grows. shit's for real, bro!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Here you go


Really? That's your grow? And you are proud of that?

You ARE a kid, aren't you? What? 19?


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that is one kickass cardboard tent!


hey it works.
For your information I am growing in a closet and I have a tent in there but I'm using it to veg my lemon haze plants.
I'll most likely switch the ones in flower to the tent and move the ones in veg in to the cardboard tent.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> You are really one funny dude.
> You are making me laugh so hard I gotta pee.
> My side hurts I'm laughing so hard.



Drinking all day on ssi will do that.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> it can be used as a homeless shelter between grows. shit's for real, bro!


You just keep on putting up those jokes.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Drinking all day on ssi will do that.


Damn dude,that's hilarious.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Here you go


lol, cardboard grow room?


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Really? That's your grow? And you are proud of that?
> 
> You ARE a kid, aren't you? What? 19?


I'm not here to please you but you do make me laugh.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Damn dude,that's hilarious.



Funny? Not really, the pain in your sides is probably your kidneys failing. You should get that checked out before your Obama care gets the axe.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Funny? Not really, the pain in your sides is probably your kidneys failing. You should get that checked out before your Obama care gets the axe.


Dude stop with the jokes,I am falling off my chair from laughing so hard.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, cardboard grow room?



Oh, it's great. We're going to get some mileage out of that


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Oh, it's great. We're going to get some mileage out of that


we should screenshot it before he takes it down.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

@.nobody.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Dude stop with the jokes,I am falling off my chair from laughing so hard.



What ever you do, don't fall on your grow room and start a fire.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, cardboard grow room?


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> it can be used as a homeless shelter between grows. shit's for real, bro!


At least my plants are healthy and growing like crazy


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I'm not here to please you but you do make me laugh.


From what you are saying, you aren't laughing. You have a major butt hurt right now. 

I'm sure that some of your buddies are impressed at what you managed to cobble together for your "grow". I'm no hot shit grower. I did mine outside last year and I have better sense than to brag. You are outclassed here, though. You'd do better to shut your trap and learn. Post with questions. That cardboard grow is a fire trap and you wasted your money trying to be the hot shot. 

But, no, you are a kid and have no sense in what you don't know.

Such as: Trump shagged you, boy. He's going to enrich himself and leave you with a debt overhang that will make your life miserable and your children too if you manage to find a woman who would touch you.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Now that made me laugh dude,very funny,good one.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> At least my plants are healthy and growing like crazy



Come on, you gotta change your name to "big box".


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Come on, you gotta change your name to "big box".


GramsByTheBox


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Come on, you gotta change your name to "big box".


That was plural, right? PlantS in that teensy space. LOL.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> From what you are saying, you aren't laughing. You have a major butt hurt right now.
> 
> I'm sure that some of your buddies are impressed at what you managed to cobble together for your "grow". I'm no hot shit grower. I did mine outside last year and I have better sense than to brag. You are outclassed here, though. You'd do better to shut your trap and learn. Post with questions. That cardboard grow is a fire trap and you wasted your money trying to be the hot shot.
> 
> ...


Please stop making me laugh and just give it up dude.
Your just a joke yourself so just stop with the joke you are.
As far as the cardboard thing,don't concern yourself with it.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> GramsByTheBox



About a pound per box, right.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> As far as the cardboard thing,don't concern yourself with it.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> About a pound per box, right.


not with that light/fan combo he got going on. hope he got a fire extinguisher close by


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks like all the little children went to bed.
it must be past your bed time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Looks like all the little children went to bed.
> it must be past your bed time.


cardboard.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cardboard.


You shouldn't be saying anything about it since you don't even grow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> You shouldn't be saying anything about it since you don't even grow.


LOL

i guess you must have missed my grow threads.

wanna bet whether or not i grow in a cardboard box?


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> i guess you must have missed my grow threads.
> 
> wanna bet whether or not i grow in a cardboard box?


I really don't care about your grows and what you grow in.
What's wrong with using a cardboard box anyhow?
Isn't it past your bed time.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> You shouldn't be saying anything about it since you don't even grow.



Lol, big box. It's almost Christmas, must be your favorite time of the year. All those extra boxes laying around, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> you don't even grow.





big bud 56 said:


> I really don't care about your grows


you're confused.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're confused.


about what?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> about what?


it would be easier to list what you aren't confused about.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it would be easier to list what you aren't confused about.


you're funny.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> you're funny.



You're slow


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> You're slow


you're a joke so I'm just laughing.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> you're a joke so I'm just laughing.



That's what slow people do, so.....
Carry on


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> That's what slow people do ,so.....
> Carry on


and you're a joke so keep spewing meaningless crap.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> and you're a joke so keep spewing meaningless crap.


And keep replying, because that is another thing slow people do. You know, they just don't get it, dumb asses.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> And keep replying, because that is another thing slow people do. You know, they just don't get it, dumb asses.


And you're too stupid to know that I'm playing you but you keep on feeding me DUH


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> And you're too stupid to know that I'm playing you but you keep on feeding me DUH



What's the matter, oh, you to have the last word, sad.
It's going to be a long night


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Trump is going to change this country for the better.
I know that you whiners don't like change but it's going to happen so just deal with it.
You all just make me laugh with how you bitch and complain about things you have no control over.
It is great entertainment to see grown people act like children when they don't get what they want.


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> What's the matter, oh, you to have the last word, sad.
> It's going to be a long night


Feed me more of your moronic jibberish


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Trump is going to change this country for the better.
> I know that you whiners don't like change but it's going to happen so just deal with it.
> You all just make me laugh with how you bitch and complain about things you have no control over.
> It is great entertainment to see grown people act like children when they don't get what they want.



Yet you can't tell us how, interesting.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Trump is going to change this country for the better.


except you can't even name what his policies are.

DERP!

cardboard.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Feed me more of your moronic jibberish



It's pretty funny that you're the only one crying around here,lol.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> It's pretty funny that you're the only one crying around here,lol.


At least he doesn't keep his emotions trapped in a box


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> It's pretty funny that you're the only one crying around here,lol.


I'm not crying,I'm extremely happy.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> I'm not crying,I'm extremely happy.


Did you find a shoebox lying around that'll double the size of your grow?


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> wahhhh! Wahhhhh! Wahhhh!


That's all I hear, big box.^^^^^^^^


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> That's all I hear, big box.^^^^^^^^


Happy,happy,happy,Trump is going to be my President.
That is awesome.
I was celebrating on election night and i will be celebrating on inauguration day.
Happy,Happy,Happy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Happy,happy,happy,Trump is going to be my President.
> That is awesome.
> I was celebrating on election night and i will be celebrating on inauguration day.
> Happy,Happy,Happy.


cardboard.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cardboard.


his butthurt


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Happy,happy,happy,Trump is going to be my President.
> That is awesome.
> I was celebrating on election night and i will be celebrating on inauguration day.
> Happy,Happy,Happy.



Slow down there big box, otherwise your kidneys won't make it to Jan. 20


----------



## big bud 56 (Dec 13, 2016)

Justin-case. said:


> Slow down there big box, otherwise your kidneys won't make it to Jan. 20


Don't worry about me,i'll make it and it's going to be a party


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Don't worry about me,i'll make it and it's going to be a party


cardboard


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 13, 2016)

big bud 56 said:


> Don't worry about me,i'll make it and it's going to be a party



You're half dead, lol.


----------



## Rayne (Dec 13, 2016)

For all of the supports of tuh rump (the rear end of cow)... still hoping for campaign promises to upheld...

CNN: No jail time for Clinton. 
Fox News: No Jail Time for Clinton

Here is the latest news on the promised full border wall 

Campaign promises are not going to be upheld... No surprise there. A lot of campaign promises do not get kept.

How many business promises has the rear end of cow broke? How many workers of the rear of cow went unpaid? Oh look... tuh rump has a history of consistent lack of integrity in business... Oh wait that no is surprise there either.

Let's not forget the admission of guilt to committing fraud with that 25 million USD settlement of three class action lawsuits... all before taking office. Now the US has another fraudulent politician as it's president. This one is an incompetent "Newbie" politician on top all that.

Let's not forget Russia, China, Brazil, India, and South Africa are all united to bring about another monetary system. I also hear of some biblical prophesy that predicts the downfall of the United States.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jan 6, 2017)

@UncleBuck 

Well, Trump won. If he would have lost, I'd leave the site as agreed in our bet. Are you going to honor the bet, or make excuses like Hillary (ha,ha she spent 1.2 Billion & got beat down by Trump). Are you man enough to honor your word ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2017)

OneStonedPony said:


> @UncleBuck
> 
> Well, Trump won. If he would have lost, I'd leave the site as agreed in our bet. Are you going to honor the bet, or make excuses like Hillary (ha,ha she spent 1.2 Billion & got beat down by Trump). Are you man enough to honor your word ?


i don't recall having a bet with you.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jan 6, 2017)

^^^ typical, Libtard response. I knew you weren't man enough @UncleBuck. 
Proof positive @UncleBuck is all talk, and no honor.

@UncleBuck >>> Hillary would like for you to send her your next paycheck. Donations have been slim at The Clinton Foundation since Donald J. Trump kicked her ass in the election. She needs to buy another unsecure server for her basement, and a few blackberries. 

Now retreat to your safe space @UncleBuck and try not to drown in your Liberal Tears on Jan 20th.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 6, 2017)

OneStonedPony said:


> blah, blah,blah, libtard.
> Blah, blah blah, Hillary. Blah, blah, blah,safe space. Blah, blah, blah, liberal tears.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2017)

OneStonedPony said:


> ^^^ typical, Libtard response. I knew you weren't man enough @UncleBuck.
> Proof positive @UncleBuck is all talk, and no honor.
> 
> @UncleBuck >>> Hillary would like for you to send her your next paycheck. Donations have been slim at The Clinton Foundation since Donald J. Trump kicked her ass in the election. She needs to buy another unsecure server for her basement, and a few blackberries.
> ...


so in other words, we never had a bet. thanks.

also, how are the donations to the trump foundation lately? isn't he trying to close it down, but can;t because of the ongoing criminal investigation?

oh, and let me know when mexico will pay for the wall, you racist rodent.

thanks.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jan 6, 2017)

@UncleBuck loves this pic ^^^^ I bet he chokes his tiny liberal penis to it and dreams of it being Yuge when he grows up. Oh silly @UncleBuck you talked major shit, and now Trump beat your girl Hillary like she was a red headed step-child. She spent 1.2 Billion and lost, lol . That's too rich.

Now run along, warm milk and cookies in your safe space. Maybe mommy washed your favorite blanket to. #MAGA deport @UncleBuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2017)

OneStonedPony said:


> Trump beat your girl Hillary like she was a red headed step-child.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>



And yet, he still beat Hillary.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> And yet, he still beat Hillary.


when did i dispute that, bitch tits?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> when did i dispute that, bitch tits?


There's really nothing to dispute.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> There's really nothing to dispute.


everything you say is worthless, bitch tits.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jan 7, 2017)

OneStonedPony said:


> @UncleBuck loves this pic ^^^^ I bet he chokes his tiny liberal penis to it and dreams of it being Yuge when he grows up. Oh silly @UncleBuck you talked major shit, and now Trump beat your girl Hillary like she was a red headed step-child. She spent 1.2 Billion and lost, lol . That's too rich.
> 
> Now run along, warm milk and cookies in your safe space. Maybe mommy washed your favorite blanket to. #MAGA deport @UncleBuck


If losing the vote and taking the Presidency because they didn't want to lose farmland states in the 1800's is winning...

Democracy, fuck yeah!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2017)

Just finished watching the movie Dead Zone again. It is really creepy how much the character that Martin Sheen played reminds me of Trump. Just wish we had the same happy ending that the movie had and Trump blows his own brains out.


----------

